# Tonights Smoke II - FOR PIPES



## smokinmojo

I have been smoking more and more VAper blends lately. Tonight its Two Friends Redwood in a Stanwell Zebrano.


Lets hear what you are pipers are smoking!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Tonights Smoke - FOR PIPES II*

the new version.
you may notice your post counts have went down, or you may not. p

tonight i'll smoke something good (duh) after i'm done packing for my trip tomorrow morning... lookin forward to that 5 hr layover in Detroit (not).


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm having a Nording full of Vintage Syrian


----------



## smokehouse

*Re: Tonights Smoke - FOR PIPES II*



IHT said:


> the new version.
> you may notice your post counts have went down, or you may not. p
> 
> tonight i'll smoke something good (duh) after i'm done packing for my trip tomorrow morning... lookin forward to that 5 hr layover in Detroit (not).


5hr layover:hn What time? Maybe I can buy ya lunch or breakfast to help pass the time. Hope you have a safe trip.

Telegraph Hill


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Tonights Smoke - FOR PIPES II*

Esoterica Dunbar with a planned PW&W Cherry Cav for dessert


----------



## IHT

*Re: Tonights Smoke - FOR PIPES II*



smokehouse said:


> Telegraph Hill


nice choice.
i don't know, my plane takes off from KC at 9:40am... let me get my tickets.
12:30pm - 5:10pm... so, 4+ hours. i land in frankfurt at 7;20am thursday (which is 12;20am in KC).
got upgraded on the way over, so i can sleep and be ready to walk around downtown after i shower in the hotel.
can't wait, i'm stoked. 
of all the trips i go on, anywhere in germany is better than any other trip i've been on.

'07 Xmas Cheer in the forum pipe... may smoke something else after i get back from the store, need to pickup dog food.


----------



## smokehouse

*Re: Tonights Smoke - FOR PIPES II*



IHT said:


> nice choice.
> i don't know, my plane takes off from KC at 9:40am... let me get my tickets.
> 12:30pm - 5:10pm... so, 4+ hours. i land in frankfurt at 7;20am thursday (which is 12;20am in KC).
> got upgraded on the way over, so i can sleep and be ready to walk around downtown after i shower in the hotel.
> can't wait, i'm stoked.
> of all the trips i go on, anywhere in germany is better than any other trip i've been on.
> 
> '07 Xmas Cheer in the forum pipe... may smoke something else after i get back from the store, need to pickup dog food.


I wish I knew that you were going to be here, more in advance and I would have made sure your lay over was more entertaining. 
Hope you have a great time.

SG Christmas Mixture in a cob for first smoke of today.


----------



## hamncheese

Tonight I'm gonna light up a bowl of Momoyama II that I just got from a friend in Japan!


----------



## Joan

[last night] Captain Black in the Barbelle, then Haddo's Delight in the Kirsten for comparison. Oh man, I sure like that Haddo!


----------



## JacksonCognac

penzance in a cob... its still early so I'm gonna try to get a bowl of something in soon.


----------



## worr lord

Finally got the '07 Cheer to smoke wonderfully last night. I just had to rub it out more than usual, dry a bit more than usual, pack according to McClelland's method, and I smoked it over a period of 2 hours so I could go upstairs and watch Ron Paul on Glen Beck...


----------



## Mad Hatter

Smoked Bracken Flake most of the day. Topping off the night with G&H Black Cherry Twist


----------



## Big T

Royal Yacht for me this afternoon....


----------



## Joan

Too much stuff to do indoors this afternoon, really wanna crack this can of Kendall XX Black Twist, dang it! Argh!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Had some frog in a cob... very windy out so it was a quick smoke.


----------



## EvanS

Hadf some PW&W High Hat so far...probably moving the GH Brown Bogie after dinner


----------



## hollywood

Escudo in my Stanwell bamboo. Thank you Santa!!!:tu


----------



## Nutiket_32

couple bowls of thunder road in a peterson, seemed a pretty good match.


----------



## dayplanner

Some Dorchester in a bent Pete bulldog. Great combination!

:tu


----------



## IHT

oddly enough, the marriott has smoking rooms... even more odd, germany must have recently passed laws banning smoking in public spots like bars, etc.

i've got a splitting headeache here at 4am... no meds, no chiropractor, gotta pay 4 Euro for a small bottle of pepsi light, another 3 euro for a sample size of pringles...

my room is about 55*F, i can't get the damn heater to put out heat (it's not a radiator like normal).

my head hurts so much, i feel like u


----------



## hollywood

damn, Greg. glad you made it safely, but sounds like that headache sucks! cold cold compress with a washcloth on your forehead; while laying back, will help some. feel better so you can take advantage of that room!:tu


----------



## pistol

Scottish Cake in my forum Tinsky. Greg get off your azz and feel better; you're in Germany ya big baby!


----------



## SAjunidog

Some squadron leader in a cruddy basket pipe. Still tasted prety good.


----------



## Joan

IHT said:


> ...my head hurts so much, i feel like u


Oh no! You poor thing! I sure know how about those travel headaches. Are you drinking enough water?? If you can pound a couple pints of hotel water, go for it, then a nice soothing hot shower, and remember to breathe. What sometimes works for me is shaking my head really hard. No really! Yeah! :tu


----------



## Joan

Just finished slicing off a few slivers from this exquisite 3 yo Kendal Black XX Twist, can't decide which pipe for it... it is whooooaaaaa just to look at, covered in sparkly resin like something else I remember from college. Mmmm... 

What's REALLY hilarious is how this stuff looks in the can. And a posted pic would get me:bn.


----------



## physiognomy

Puffing on some Frog Morton OTB tonight... I felt that my tin had reached a good moisture level, but its biting the roof of my mouth a little...


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> Greg get off your azz and feel better; you're in Germany ya big baby!


shut it, pete. i was out walking around all day after being up all day before... i took a shower and hit the bed around 3pm (8am CST), and when i got up, i had a headache. 
at breakfast, i found out that all 4 of us that flew yesterday woke up with massive headaches around the same time.

can't drink the bottled water because i'm not paying over $5 for a small bottle of water, just can't justify that.

joan, i can't shake my head really hard, i may paralyze myself. yes, i have a very 'tricky' neck and back. i have lost about 30% range of motion in my neck due to my motorcycle accident... so, shaking my head hard/fast is totally out of the question.

anywho, headache is gone after i had breakfast and some good german coffee. one of the workers in the hotel overheard us all talking about the heat (or lack of) in our rooms, and i just got back to my room after work and they gave me a space heater... obviously my heater isn't working, because my co-workers rooms were too hot.

about to light up a bowl of *Three Nuns* before i head to dinner tonight (just to make sure i stayed on topic).

edit: internet in the hotel is 69 Euro for the week (so over $100).


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> shut it, pete. i was out walking around all day after being up all day before... i took a shower and hit the bed around 3pm (8am CST), and when i got up, i had a headache.
> at breakfast, i found out that all 4 of us that flew yesterday woke up with massive headaches around the same time.
> 
> can't drink the bottled water because i'm not paying over $5 for a small bottle of water, just can't justify that.
> 
> joan, i can't shake my head really hard, i may paralyze myself. yes, i have a very 'tricky' neck and back. i have lost about 30% range of motion in my neck due to my motorcycle accident... so, shaking my head hard/fast is totally out of the question.
> 
> anywho, headache is gone after i had breakfast and some good german coffee. one of the workers in the hotel overheard us all talking about the heat (or lack of) in our rooms, and i just got back to my room after work and they gave me a space heater... obviously my heater isn't working, because my co-workers rooms were too hot.
> 
> about to light up a bowl of *Three Nuns* before i head to dinner tonight (just to make sure i stayed on topic).
> 
> edit: internet in the hotel is 69 Euro for the week (so over $100).


Dude, I heard rubbing a little vagisil on your forehead does wonders for your condition:chk Haha, I'm glad that you are back in Germany though, just remember, everytime you bitch about prices there, at least you aren't in Japan for Yama Sakura! In fact, I'd gladly pay Germany prices to avoid another consecutive MRXs/Warfighters at balmy Fort Hood in June AND July- now that blew! Enjoy that bowl, I'm going to load a bowl of 03 Cheer for my drive down the mountain. I'm going to see the VA today to get evaluated for my disability; Uncle Sam better get ready to open that checkbook. "Hey Sammy, remember that knee reconstruction, broken hip, head injuries, and back injury? PAY THIS MAN HIS MONEY!!!"p


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> Dude, I heard rubbing a little vagisil on your forehead does wonders for your condition:chk
> IHT - funniest thing i've read in a while, jackass. :tu
> 
> Enjoy that bowl, I'm going to load a bowl of 03 Cheer for my drive down the mountain.
> IHT - hey, i saw a job open up in Montana i'm going to apply for... i know it's still a good distance from you, but maybe a road trip might be in order if my circumstances change.
> 
> I'm going to see the VA today to get evaluated for my disability; Uncle Sam better get ready to open that checkbook. "Hey Sammy, remember that knee reconstruction, broken hip, *head injuries*, and back injury? PAY THIS MAN HIS MONEY!!!"p
> IHT - that explains what the hell is wrong with you. i just figured it was a genetic ugly stick that got ahold of you.


in the quote.
i'm outtie, headen to a guesthouse for dinner.


----------



## kheffelf

Past couple nights I have had some Hal o the Wynd, Black XX, and Louisiana Flake.


----------



## IHT

having some ACP Escudo in a stanwell billiard.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Had some Boswell "english mixture" (my own title) and some Boswell Berry Cobbler with lots of tea.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Thunder road in a viking and a cao brazilia


----------



## Mad Hatter

I got in a new stash today, but I need to smoke down some of my open tins before I crack any of the new ones. Today I was smoking Vintage Syrian and Frog Morton ATP.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Balkan Supreme from Oilman. I am diggin' this stuff.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Treasure Chest a Tobacco-barn.com blend. Light and sweet. Smoking it in a Grabow Riviera.


----------



## EvanS

Nutiket_32 said:


> Thunder road in a viking and a cao brazilia


you like that TR Austin? I think it could end up being a classic:tu

GH Brown Bogie tonight followed by a huge pot of Affordable Pipes' Morning Watch p


----------



## illinoishoosier

Just finished a couple of bowls of dunhil 965 in a Stanwell Buffalo.

I'm started to get this tobacco now..p


----------



## OilMan

Had some bobs chocolate flake last night from dogsplayinpoker. Diffrent, but good. I enjoyed it.


----------



## IHT

tonight, starting off with the good Dr. Phil Moore (fillmore) in the Viprati... then that will narrow my choices down to one of the other two i brought, probably Three Nuns in the Stanny Pot.

edit: picked up a couple cheap-o cigars. smoking a Quintero Londres Extra, bout to crack open a Hefe Weizen. :tu


----------



## Joan

IHT said:


> tonight, starting off with the good Dr. Phil Moore (fillmore) in the Viprati... then that will narrow my choices down to one of the other two i brought, probably Three Nuns in the Stanny Pot.
> 
> edit: picked up a couple cheap-o cigars. smoking a Quintero Londres Extra, bout to crack open a Hefe Weizen. :tu


Those Quintero's are actually pretty good! I'm interested to hear how it smokes when you're done with it. My new fave local non McCharbucks barista was enjoying one outside under the umbrellas last weekend. Smelled good enough for me to check the label. :ss


----------



## Joan

GLP Caravan in an estate Kirsten bowl with a Snowcap, in the Rolling Herf Shack with the Seahawks. YES!


----------



## EvanS

Joan said:


> with the Seahawks. YES!


GO SEAHAGS!!!!

Working my last bowl of SG Black XX Rope (suddenly I miss it already) and prepping some PW&W #10


----------



## Joan

EvanS said:


> GO SEAHAGS!!!!
> 
> Working my last bowl of SG Black XX Rope (suddenly I miss it already) and prepping some PW&W #10


Yeah, I'm sure glad I'm not down at the stadium! 50+ kt winds all night, rain, wind, rain, wind... excellent night for sailing sheeted in.

Hey, is that Black XX Rope the same as Twist? I'm totally in love with this stuff from JohnnyFlake! It's a robust, meaty smoke that feels like a cigar, and proves love is blind. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Darth Smoker

Canned in .5Pt and 1Pt Mason Jars:
4 oz on MC 5110 Dark English
4 oz Hearth and Home Ten to Midnight
4 oz Hearth and Home Sunjammer
4 oz. C&D Billy Budd
4 oz. Dunhill NightCap
8 oz GL Pease Odyssey
4 oz Gawith & Hoggarth Latakia Mixture
8 oz CAO London Blend
8 oz Esoterica Penzance
8 oz University The Dean
:ss

My friends say I do things in a "big way"

Any Rec. for VA & VApers blends suitable for aging?

Thank You, 
Roy


----------



## Joan

Darth Smoker said:


> Canned in .5Pt and 1Pt Mason Jars:
> 4 oz on MC 5110 Dark English
> 4 oz Hearth and Home Ten to Midnight
> 4 oz Hearth and Home Sunjammer
> 4 oz. C&D Billy Budd
> 4 oz. Dunhill NightCap
> 8 oz GL Pease Odyssey
> 4 oz Gawith & Hoggarth Latakia Mixture
> 8 oz CAO London Blend
> 8 oz Esoterica Penzance
> 8 oz University The Dean
> :ss
> 
> My friends say I do things in a "big way"
> 
> Any Rec. for VA & VApers blends suitable for aging?
> 
> Thank You,
> Roy


RoyDarth, I'd be in a "big way" if I were smoking all that right now, too. Big way GREEN. You GO!p


----------



## EvanS

Joan, I thnk "rope" and "twist" could be synonymous. But if you are smoking a brown rope/twist it is almost nothing like a black rope/twist....other than how the tobac is presented.

The black is "usually/maybe/kinda/sorta" not quite as strong and peppery and has a, well, black taste to it. maybe sort of oily tasting. Certainly worth trying, but i can also understand where some wouldn't like it at all. The black is very much an occasional smoke for me,as a little bit goes a looong way. I prefer the brown's in general


----------



## kheffelf

Darth Smoker said:


> Canned in .5Pt and 1Pt Mason Jars:
> 4 oz on MC 5110 Dark English
> 4 oz Hearth and Home Ten to Midnight
> 4 oz Hearth and Home Sunjammer
> 4 oz. C&D Billy Budd
> 4 oz. Dunhill NightCap
> 8 oz GL Pease Odyssey
> 4 oz Gawith & Hoggarth Latakia Mixture
> 8 oz CAO London Blend
> 8 oz Esoterica Penzance
> 8 oz University The Dean
> :ss
> 
> My friends say I do things in a "big way"
> 
> Any Rec. for VA & VApers blends suitable for aging?
> 
> Thank You,
> Roy


That is a lot to smoke in one night.


----------



## JacksonCognac

berry cobbler in a cobb(ler)


----------



## Joan

EvanS said:


> Joan, I thnk "rope" and "twist" could be synonymous. But if you are smoking a brown rope/twist it is almost nothing like a black rope/twist....other than how the tobac is presented.
> 
> The black is "usually/maybe/kinda/sorta" not quite as strong and peppery and has a, well, black taste to it. maybe sort of oily tasting. Certainly worth trying, but i can also understand where some wouldn't like it at all. The black is very much an occasional smoke for me,as a little bit goes a looong way. I prefer the brown's in general


Are you saying I need to move up to Brown? [she giggles] This was really really really good, though, about as dark as half past midnight. But since I love the strongest of cigars, maybe I need Brown!


----------



## EvanS

Joan said:


> Are you saying I need to move up to Brown? [she giggles]


yep - that's what i am saying. Brighter, spicier flavors in the brown, and the nic hasn't been stewed out of it.

Load up a BIIIGG old bowl :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> yep - that's what i am saying. Brighter, spicier flavors in the brown, and the nic hasn't been stewed out of it.
> 
> Load up a BIIIGG old bowl :tu


Shoot Joan...... what HE said!

I'm smoking Brair Fox


----------



## jgros001

Some Tobacco Barn Grandfather's in a JSP.....really nice burley blend


----------



## rehbas21

Had a few bowls through out the day. Some 1q, butternut burley, and about half a bowl of ATP.


----------



## JAK

Smoked some Rich's Meerscham and my final bowl of Ashton Black Parrot. That black Parrot was AMAZING, I am sad its gone. I am upset that I have fallen in love with a blend that is no longer produced.


----------



## EvanS

JAK said:


> Smoked some Rich's Meerscham and my final bowl of Ashton Black Parrot. That black Parrot was AMAZING, I am sad its gone. I am upset that I have fallen in love with a blend that is no longer produced.


JAK - I was gonna post in the "had a great bowl...." thread but saw this. I had the last bowl of Rich's Meesrchaum today. Damn that's pretty tasty stuff...mild but oh so smooth.

Thanks again for sampling me. I may just order more of that:tu

Almost forgot - for dessert tonight having a huge bowl of C&D Autumn Evening in my new MacArthur cob from dogsplayinpoker


----------



## paperairplane

morley's best


----------



## kvm

Penzance in a meer lined La Rocca.


----------



## worr lord

965 in a Savinelli Mr. G. 

Question: Do you guys count Gawith Bob's Chocolate Flake as an aromatic, and thus smoke it in a designated aromatic pipe? Or do you smoke it in the same pipe(s) as your other English/Lat blends?


----------



## EvanS

for me it's neither...I have a pipe that I pretty much use for the various GH and SG Cream and Chocolate tobacos


----------



## ultramag

Haddo's Delight breaking in the Tinsky sitter and then Virginia Woods in a Savinelli Deluxe.


----------



## IHT

Joan said:


> Those Quintero's are actually pretty good! I'm interested to hear how it smokes when you're done with it.


for a cheap cuban, it'll blow away any expensive non-cuban in flavor and price (in my opinion of smoking a large amount of various cuban cigars and a couple handfuls of the expensive non-cuban cigars - yes, i was a cuban only smoker for a few years before coming back to pipes).
i went through a couple boxes of Quinteros in my days, and they were always excellent - even more so when you factor in their cheap price (box o' 25 for under $55 back then).
my familiarity with them and the JLP Cazadore is why i bought them. i almost grabbed a Fonseca Delicias as well.
---
smoking some Three Nuns in the Stanny billiard, drinking some hefe weizen before we head out to dinner.


----------



## worr lord

IHT said:


> for a cheap cuban, it'll blow away any expensive non-cuban in flavor and price (in my opinion of smoking a large amount of various cuban cigars and a couple handfuls of the expensive non-cuban cigars - yes, i was a cuban only smoker for a few years before coming back to pipes).
> i went through a couple boxes of Quinteros in my days, and they were always excellent - even more so when you factor in their cheap price (box o' 25 for under $55 back then).
> my familiarity with them and the JLP Cazadore is why i bought them. i almost grabbed a Fonseca Delicias as well.


Wow! I've had a few, and all have been nothing short of abysmal. Upmann Coronas Majors are my go-to CC, but they are a bit more expensive at ~$4 a piece. I was on a big CC kick as well until I found Pepin cigars last year - different, but equally enjoyable IMO.

Haven't had Escudo in a while, so I'll probably have a bowl with a glass of Blanton's and see how that goes.


----------



## hunter1127

Peretti's Dundee in Seville bent


----------



## Darth Smoker

Ten to Midnight in a Savenelli Bent :ss
Decaf English Breakfast Tea


----------



## Joan

IHT said:


> for a cheap cuban, it'll blow away any expensive non-cuban in flavor and price (in my opinion of smoking a large amount of various cuban cigars and a couple handfuls of the expensive non-cuban cigars - yes, i was a cuban only smoker for a few years before coming back to pipes).
> i went through a couple boxes of Quinteros in my days, and they were always excellent - even more so when you factor in their cheap price (box o' 25 for under $55 back then).
> my familiarity with them and the JLP Cazadore is why i bought them. i almost grabbed a Fonseca Delicias as well.
> ---
> smoking some Three Nuns in the Stanny billiard, drinking some hefe weizen before we head out to dinner.


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Midnight Ride in a small Stanwell to close the evening.


----------



## worr lord

Pipeworks & Wilke Nut Brown Burley, followed by Escudo, followed by SG Chocolate Flake. I was disappointed with the Chocolate Flake, as it had an extremely artificial taste, no detectable Latakia, and left a bad taste in my mouth. Perhaps smoking three bowls over a 3 hour period was to blame. I'll give the Chocolate Flake tomorrow night with a fresh palate.


----------



## SAjunidog

Had some christmass cheer (2007) in a cob, along with a few bowls of local blends, and some 965.


----------



## smokehouse

worr lord said:


> Pipeworks & Wilke Nut Brown Burley, followed by Escudo, followed by SG Chocolate Flake. I was disappointed with the Chocolate Flake, as it had an extremely artificial taste, no detectable Latakia, and left a bad taste in my mouth. Perhaps smoking three bowls over a 3 hour period was to blame. I'll give the Chocolate Flake tomorrow night with a fresh palate.


I always found SG Chocolate Flake to taste the best as a first pipe of the day after my palate has rested.

SG FVF


----------



## denverdog

Tonight I am having Boswells Premium Burley. I expect a new order to show up any day now, so some new stuff soon!


----------



## IHT

finally got off work and back to the hotel @ 10:30pm... fun, now a quick pipeful of Escudo, then to bed so i can get a few hrs sleep before i head back to work at 6:45.


----------



## physiognomy

Nothing for me tonight... I have a shitty head cold/flu thing. I opened a tin of Frog Morton & couldn't even smell it, so the lid went back on.


----------



## Ultravox

My second bowl of the sample Rich at 4noggins sent of his Catamount blend. It's not as bad as I might have been led to believe after all the things I've heard about cherry blends.


----------



## JAK

I just popped the lid on my first tin of escudo, and it smells AMAZING. I can't wait to fire this up. I will follow that with some Rich's Balkan Supreme.


----------



## EvanS

Sasha Plus (^^^^from JAK^^^^) on the drive home tonight


----------



## Mad Hatter

Some Stonehaven sent to me by the man above :tu


----------



## paperairplane

morley's best followed by 2015


----------



## icculus1946

Boswell's Northwoods in a Boswell Hefty Ridge.


----------



## kvm

Nightcap tonight. Great day here today mid 60's a nice evening for a smoke.


----------



## tzilt

Pembroke by esoterica.


----------



## txdyna65

Ive got some Squadron Leader out for tonight, will be my first p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Butera Kingfisher, again from Evan


----------



## EvanS

Affordable Pipes Blue Grass Melody was first and finishing the evening with some Kingfisher myself


----------



## Guest

HH Vintage Syrian in my grandfathers red dot, not bad for a pipe that hasn't felt the heat of flame in 35 years..


----------



## EvanS

funny Root, I happen to be packing the same thing for the drive home - thanks Mad Hatter!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in my *grandfathers* red dot, not bad for a *pipe that hasn't felt the heat of flame in 35 years*..


Now THAT is awesome!



EvanS said:


> funny Root, I happen to be packing the same thing for the drive home - thanks Mad Hatter!!


Always a pleasure Evan. I just finished the Stonehaven you sent. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Just finished a couple of bowls of mac barren vanilla cream. smoked it in my favorite cob.


----------



## OilMan

txdyna65 said:


> Ive got some Squadron Leader out for tonight, will be my first p


One of my favorites right now. Great stuff


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd Butera Kingfisher from last night - WOW


----------



## DAFU

Had some Haddos earlier in a KW Prince. Smoking some Perettis Cambridge Flake in Sav Poker right now................:tu


----------



## hollywood

Smoking some Escudo in my 1st carved pipe!! Awesome tobacco and it is so cool that my pipe is smoking great!!


----------



## mparker

Smoking a bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud in a Royal Danish.


----------



## pistol

hollywood said:


> Smoking some Escudo in my 1st carved pipe!! Awesome tobacco and it is so cool that my pipe is smoking great!!


That's awesome! Congrats on the carve!:tu


----------



## Joan

[puff...puff... puuuuuuuff]

MMMMM.... PLUM CAKE is my new boyfriend!

And having spare Kirsten bowls around is da bom; you can load up and tuck them away in your smoking bag instead of hauling full tins or baggies around. :tu


----------



## illinoishoosier

Some Arcadia in my Nording Bulldog.


----------



## EvanS

Last of the 83 Red Ribbon


----------



## kvm

Opened a tin of Scottish Cake I got from Johnnyflake. :tu


----------



## smokinmojo

Yesterday i had some hybrid enlish/balkan/oriental in a Big Ben. (pretty much dedicated to that blend) I had a bowl of C&D Three Friars in a Custombuilt.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Dorchester in a cob


----------



## OilMan

Might have some Squadron Leader or Voodoo Queen in a little while


----------



## DAFU

Balkan Supreme in a Pete System................p


----------



## Joan

PLUMCAKE PLUMCAKE PLUMCAKE! Gawd! I don't even want to cook dinner, this is so good! [big euphoric grins]

So far this is THE ONE I'll carry around with me en tin, even on the bicycle commute. :tu


----------



## smokehouse

bottom half of pipe Old Gowrie, top half Telegraph Hill - nice combination for a change


----------



## EvanS

Butera Kingfisher


----------



## JacksonCognac

dorchester in a cob


----------



## IHT

after waiting 5 minutes for this page to open, i'm going to finish this phucking sentence to make it worth my while.
I SMOKED A BOWL OF FILLMORE after a # of Monte Clubs.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I've been puffing on some new "throw and go" pipes to start the break-in process. Half and Half mostly while finishing up the '07 taxwork. Yeah, I'm good Greg. :tu Thanks for asking. How's the trip?


----------



## Joan

Having a little more PLUMCAKE OH HOW I LOVE IT in the garage while waiting for the cat's lactated ringers solution to warm up (so I can stick them with it).  

Say, where's the best deal on 100g+ of Plumcake? p


----------



## paperairplane

2015 in my mini-meer


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> How's the trip?


over now, last night here... haven't found what i would call an actual "pipe shop"... gonna go on a "walkabout" in a minute, maybe find one hidden in a back alley or something.


----------



## jgros001

SG Grousemoor in a JSP....first class tobacco all the way. I think I am going to devote this pipe to Grousemoor and Broken Scotch Cake so as not to taint these light tobaccos.


----------



## physiognomy

Stonehaven in my Stanwell billiard tonight... Moglman introduced me to this blend & I have to say that I love the full flavors & easy burn.


----------



## kheffelf

Had some Dorchester and some Black XX tonight, will have to smoke a little bit more of it to post a review.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> over now, last night here... haven't found what i would call an actual "pipe shop"... gonna go on a "walkabout" in a minute, maybe find one hidden in a back alley or something.


That's a bummer man. I saw one pipe shop, a real pipe shop, during my two weeks in Dresden and Chemnitz last year. It was a small shop in the city center with lots of pipes and tins . I'm still kicking my ass for not picking up a DB in that shop.........

Smoking some Dorchester from Ultramag in a cheapie pot. That and Rose of Latakia were all I smoked all day while (you guessed it) working on my junk equipment in the driveway.


----------



## icculus1946

Dulcet in a Cavicchi bent Pear.


----------



## EvanS

Rattray's Old Gowrie, thanks to SlowTriathlete. Yep, for a straight VA this is about it for me


----------



## SAjunidog

Had a bowl of EMP in a medico billiard earlier (so far EMP is a solid meh for me, sadly), now I think I'm going to go for some lux. navy flake in my dad's old 3/4 bent egg. 
mmmmm... LNF


----------



## Cheeto

Nothing but Deep Hollow for the past couple of days. Got a tin of it from my SPS. Great stuff IMO. Nothing real complicated, just a smoke I can relax with.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> Rattray's Old Gowrie, thanks to SlowTriathlete. Yep, for a straight VA this is about it for me


Nice choice Evan. So far my favorite straight VA.

Robert McConnell Scottish Cake with some Honduran CoE:tu


----------



## jgros001

Fader's Blend - St. John's - in a Sara Eltang


----------



## Mad Hatter

McClelland Grey Havens


----------



## Joan

Freshly opened '05 Bayou Morning Flake in the trusty Kirsten... oh oh oh, that's good stuff! Plus no relights using the Frank pack and torch lighting technique. YESSSSSS! 

Seachickens lost, though. :-<


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> ... some Honduran CoE:tu


Kevin, what do you think of that Hondo??

This afternoon I had a med bowl of McC 221b Arcadia, then 2 bowls of C&D Briar Fox and ended the night with Germain's Royla Jersey Perique.


----------



## ultramag

Haddo's in the Tinsky sitter. Been a busy week, first pipe in a week.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Yesterday on the drive up:
Prince Albert in a pete
Last of my Old Dublin in an Aldo Velani.


----------



## kheffelf

Just finished a bowl of Waccamaw in my new to me Sasieni, great combo.


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of butternut burley this evening.


----------



## kvm

Scottish Cake in a Nording. Only my second bowl of this but I really like this blend.


----------



## DAFU

Too cold to smoke outside at work today. Finishin' up the evening with a bowl of Old Joe Krantz.....................:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

I smoked C&D Odessa all evening


----------



## EvanS

Marlin Flake during the day and a bowl of Arcadia tonight


----------



## JacksonCognac

some frog in a cob during a long drive and a little aromatic later on in the evening.


----------



## kheffelf

Last night to finish the night off I had a bowl of Balkan Sobranie and then some Dark Star.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> Kevin, what do you think of that Hondo??


I love it. I roasted it to about City and let it rest for 48 hours and tasted grrreat.

Bottom half Nightcap, Top half Squadron Leader


----------



## Joan

Fnished off half a bowl of GLP Blackpoint, more of that '05 Bayou Morning Flake, followed by Plumcake, then back to BMF while outdoors all of yesterday with friends brewing an all grain wheaten, plus an AF figurado and a Punch criollo (?) thrown in to keep me hopped up for the entire day. :tuMmmmMMMmmmMMMmmmmm.


----------



## kheffelf

Just got done with a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced in a Big Ben.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Rose of Latakia. Much better today


----------



## JacksonCognac

Dorchester for now... probably something else later


----------



## worr lord

Half a bowl of FVF. It was great, but I had some other matters to attend to and couldn't finish the bowl.


----------



## IHT

FIRST PIPE SINCE I'VE BEEN HOME!!! woooot!

3/4 bowl of Three Nuns in the Pipa Croci from Papichulo.
both pipe and tobac were excellent.


----------



## SAjunidog

Had some squadron leader, but it got kind of nasty towards the bottom since I started oversmoking it.


----------



## physiognomy

I smoked a couple of nice bowls today... Went down to the local b&m that has a ton of pipes & tobacco to pick up a few things & ended up chatting/smoking for an hour or so. I brought my Tsuge kaga & smoked a bowl of Dunhill Standard Mix Med & tried my first Solani Burley Flake. Both were very tasty!


----------



## DAFU

Finishing a bowl of Stonehaven and next gonna finish the evening with some Lancer's Slices


----------



## Mad Hatter

I smoked Hal O' the Wynd most of the day. Tonight I had some more of Evans Early Watch from Affordable Pipes :tu


----------



## IHT

this morning i had something in my *Rad Davis*... oh, *Esoterica Dunbar*.
after lunch it was *Haddos Delight* in my *cquon '07*.
after work it was *GH Rum Flake *in a *cob.*


----------



## EvanS

C&D Cooner after work with a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill tonight


----------



## JacksonCognac

I managed to have a good day/night of smoking... penzance, sunset breeze, and dorchester with plenty of earl gray and reading.


----------



## IHT

after lunch: *SG Bracken Flake*
drive home from work in 15 minutes: *GH Broken Scotch Cake*


----------



## Joan

OOOOH! I am swooooning! My brandy new custom JSP chubby arrived today! 
Going to break her in nice and slow tonight with some Bayou Morning Flake. 

Maaaaan. This pipe is beYOOtiful. Just about too pretty to smoke, even. Truly, I am wowed. p


----------



## EvanS

Last bowl of Rich's Tobacco "Sasha" from Jak.

simply the schizz


----------



## physiognomy

A bowl of Edgeworth RR in an Armellini billiard to start my afternoon... I'm really digging this burley for a change of pace.


----------



## IHT

Ashton Limited Reserve '97 (from enyafanjt) in my leonardo da vinci bent ball.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Learning to smoke GLP Barbary Coast all evening.


----------



## EvanS

Astley's #44 Dark VA


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> Astley's #44 Dark VA


tried to find some of that Orlik dark kentucky over in germany... no luck.


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> tried to find some of that Orlik dark kentucky over in germany... no luck.


I appreciate the effort and thought Greg. Sounds like you had a hard enough time finding a tobac shop at all


----------



## The Professor

Returned to the pipe tonight after a couple of weeks off. Felt like a Sobranie night ... and I had to run with that feeling. :tu


----------



## IHT

had a half-cob of MacB HH Mature VA.... then got busy with cooking, cleaning, going to the store, feeding dogs, getting my wife a diet-coke, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Joan

A nice bowl of Haddo's in Kirsten while fondling the new JSP. Feeling awfully pipe-alicious about now. :tu

And yay! Glad to see IHT has safely returned from abroad!


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of McClelland blending orientals in a Rook


----------



## ultramag

Three Nuns in a Boswell spiral this afternoon and Haddo's Delight in a Saseini Berkely Club after dinner.


----------



## SAjunidog

Had some freebie fox and hound in a cob, wasn't too bad really.


----------



## EvanS

More Astley's #44 - DGT'd from last night


----------



## DubintheDam

*Plumcake* in a Pete Dublin (120) Red Spigot, this has become a designated Plumcake pipe, pretty much from the start...and she's beginning to taste Oh so sweet. I mixed a bit of Red Rapparee with this pouch...about 1 part to 5/6.

I find a pouch of Plumcake without a pinch of oriental or english latakia added is just a waste of a €6.


----------



## physiognomy

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Stanwell billiard this afternoon... It's been a while since I last smoked this blend. My tin is nearly gone & I think I will be exploring other Va flakes before I pick up some more.


----------



## IrishCorona

Hey ya'll,

I'm smoking..........

"Epiphany
We have a delightful new light English blend called Epiphany. Epiphany is reminiscent of the original Revelation blend (the original, not the House of Windsor) that was said to be the favorite of a certain reknowned thinker named Einstein."

.........Out of the only pipe I currently own(my only cob broke...time for some more), Savinelli Pisa #614. This pipe is still breaking in as it can get very hot even when smoked very slow and it's a thick bowl. After I build a better cake, I think I need a reamer.

Humm, This has a Distinct Aroma of Raisins in the bag(reminds me of the W.O. Larsen 1864 aroma but more natural smelling). The first bowl I smoked was tasty, no distinct ammonia taste into the bowl like EVERY bulk blend from C&D and others I've tried thus far. 

I'm glad I only bought two ounces, we'll c what happens when I smoke another couple bowls in a week.


----------



## ShawnP

McBaren Vanilla Cream in my Peterson Racing Green p



Shawn


----------



## solafid3

McClelland's Grand Orientals in my Green Pipe, and perhaps some cigars also. It's the solafid3 solo herf!


----------



## OilMan

Smoking another bowl of Sam's Blend. I have really come to like this and must look for more. 

Jeremy


----------



## Mad Hatter

Three Friars in one of my Stanwell's


----------



## ultramag

Old Gowrie in a Winslow Crown nosewarmer


----------



## EvanS

Gonna be a big bowl of GH Kendal Kentucky starting........NOW


----------



## Joan

Halfa bowla Plumcake in a Kirsten. Again. p

THEN a Punch Royal Coronation tubo in the Rolling Herf Shack... mmmm Big Time Friday Night! (BTFN):cb


----------



## Big T

Having some Sherlock Holmes and watching Blade Runner.


----------



## Thillium

Big T said:


> Having some Sherlock Holmes and watching Blade Runner.


I just picked up a tin of Sherlock Holmes from Petersons. At first it didn't smell good but it smoked like a dream! A lot cooler then my aromatic does, and a lot dryer! :tu


----------



## cigar_040

Yorkshire in the new Dr. G 

Already had one in the cob and one in the bent earlier today !! p


----------



## JacksonCognac

Had some Boswell's Berry Cobbler in the car earlier. Having a bowl of Frog Morton in a cob right now.


----------



## rehbas21

Had 3 bowls today, First was some butternut burley, Second some Old Joe Krantz, and Third was some 1Q. Just trying to make up for not smoking during the week.


----------



## kvm

Scottish Cake in a Nording. First bowl all week.


----------



## paperairplane

EEEEEeeeeessscccuuuddddoooo!!!!!


----------



## IHT

7;20am - 8:40am = Three Nuns, Stanwell Royal Prince billiard
9:30am - 10:55am = Fillmore, Stanwell Pot

both on the medium small sized bowls, amazed they lasted that long.


----------



## ultramag

Esoterica Dorchester in an Ascorti Peppino shape #156


----------



## EvanS

Been the battle of the Best Brown Flakes all day, in an attempt to see which of these I will continue to pursue. Alternating GH Best Brown #2 with SG Best Brown Flake (2 of each). Come to the conclusion I will need to keep both in the cellar.


----------



## dayplanner

Escudo in the forum pipe earlier, Penzance in my Cavicci billard later. Nice pipe day!


----------



## SAjunidog

Had some LJ peretti Park Place in a medico straight billiard. It's a VA/Per, but seems fairly light on the perique, so its fairly mild.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Still smoking Barbary Coast in my ten dollar briar cheapies


----------



## kvm

Got in a bowl of Stonehaven in a Stanwell before the games.


----------



## ShawnP

This morning a bowl of McClellands 5100 in a Bjarne freehand.


What to smoke this afternoon and tonight? Hmmmmm


Shawn


----------



## Nutiket_32

had my first bowl of pw&w #10, really liked it. Might have to order some in bulk and jar it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> Been the battle of the Best Brown Flakes all day, in an attempt to see which of these I will continue to pursue. Alternating GH Best Brown #2 with SG Best Brown Flake (2 of each). Come to the conclusion I will need to keep both in the cellar.


Good work Mr Holmes! :r Those Brown VAs are da bomb, yo. I'm smoking Odessa (oriental/burley) to begin my afternoon. Gotta make the best of my MLK Day :tu


----------



## EvanS

Nutiket_32 said:


> had my first bowl of pw&w #10, really liked it. Might have to order some in bulk and jar it.


for sure - even 6 months smooths it out...in my experience

SG Skiff Mix today and prepping some SG St James Flake for later


----------



## cigar_040

Dunhill EMP in the Dr. G earlier today........p


----------



## IHT

blind review #4 in the CS forum pipe 07


----------



## smokinmojo

Boswell's Sweet Tea in a cob.p


----------



## Joan

Wee bit of Caravan in the Barbelle on the back step... BBBBRRR... in my ski gear and still freezing!


----------



## JacksonCognac

I had some Best Brown Flake by the levy and am having a little Penzance now.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Can anyone steer me twards a good tabacco? I currently ahve captin black black cavandish. Ill be picking up a cheep cob pipe to do flavor testing in so lay em on me ill try anything once 

*IHT - look at what others are smoking by their responses in this thread. 
most will say if the tobacco is crap, some will even blather on about how good a tobacco is (i do it all the time).
there are also the reviews to look through and you'll find honest opinions of tobaccos there as well - instead of asking for suggestions in a topic about what ppl smoked tonight. :2

2nd edit: i'd also suggest clicking the search feature here in the general pipe forum, just type in "recommendations". you'll get 3 pages of responses, some will even have the thread title show "recommendations". amazing how that works. *


----------



## SAjunidog

Probably a cobfull of a peretti blend I picked up, followed by a different peretti in a cruddy old briar.


----------



## Ultravox

Butternut Burley in a cob whilst contemplating my next bowl. I love considering what to smoke next almost as much as actually smoking it.


----------



## physiognomy

Ultravox said:


> ... I love considering what to smoke next almost as much as actually smoking it.


:tpd: Sometimes it is quite the decision, but I enjoy it none the less... Speaking of which, I should put something out to air. Hmmmm.... PS Luxury Navy Flake I think p


----------



## IHT

Ultravox said:


> I love considering what to smoke next almost as much as actually smoking it.


yup. that was the case with me...
now i wish i had the time to decide. normally i walk up to my dresser (which has my open tins, samples, and pipe racks) and kinda grab and go.

i did grab a majority of my sample baggies to bring to work, and i plan to smoke those down to nothing before i open any more tins. (and i need to seal up my current open tins before they dry out too much)

don't know what i'm gonna smoke on my way home from work, will do that after i post this.
edit: going with some PCCA Dulcet '96.


----------



## paperairplane

Had a big cheeseburger, onion rings and a few pints of Guiness for dinner - the natural follow-up to these big, greasy flavors.... 2015 - smoky, ketchupy, vinegary perique-y-ness.


----------



## cigar_040

Dunhill EMP in the big cob.........in about 20-30 more minutes.


----------



## IHT

three nuns from the 90's (bonggoy sent for the M.A.W.) in my cquon '07 billiard.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm alternately smoking Dark Twist and Red Rapparee today. Might break into an english or balkan, something with a little more oomph, this evening


----------



## SAjunidog

I'm debating opening a tin of escudo I bought a month ago. I've got a ton and a half of tobacco already open, and I know this tin hasn't really aged at all (the guy at the store had to take it out of its shipping container, so I know its new :tg), but its got me salivating. Either way I'm off to finish off a cob of a b&m's curly VA/cav mix, and probably follow it up with some more LNF.


----------



## paperairplane

2015. Again.


----------



## physiognomy

Wellingborough in a MM freehand cob... Thanks to my sps for this pipe! It smokes very well & a full bowl lasts ages. One of these might do me for the night p


----------



## EvanS

Trying my first bowl of C&D Cajun Kake. It doesn't seem to be loaded with Perique but the Perique has a great spice to it.


----------



## Fried

Breaking in the new Boswell with some Autumn Blend mmmmm yummy. I'm saving the Christmas Cookie for a rainy evening....tomorrow


----------



## mparker

Squadron Leader in my Peterson Sherlock Holmes Rhodesian.


----------



## IHT

neighbor wanted to talk about work, so we had cigars - mine was a Juan Lopez Sel #2 that i got from my SPS (parisian pimp).


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> neighbor wanted to talk about work, so we had cigars - mine was a Juan Lopez Sel #2 that i got from my SPS (parisian pimp).


That is one cigar that I have always wanted to buy and just never have. Been in the cart a couple times but always replaced it with something else. But tonight I had a bowl of Escudo in a Tinsky. Also, just hit 3,000 post for a second time, should probably go start a thread about it in the everything but cigars forum and congratulate myself.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> That is one cigar that I have always wanted to buy and just never have. Been in the cart a couple times but always replaced it with something else. But tonight I had a bowl of Escudo in a Tinsky. Also, just hit 3,000 post for a second time, should probably go start a thread about it in the everything but cigars forum and congratulate myself.


nanners!!!

as far as the J.Lo #2 is concerned, it's one of my favorite robustos. if you could manage to find a cab from '03, you'd probably have your favorite cigar for life.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> nanners!!!
> 
> as far as the J.Lo #2 is concerned, it's one of my favorite robustos. if you could manage to find a cab from '03, you'd probably have your favorite cigar for life.


Maybe you can take them away (nanners) again once you delete this thread again. But seriously just looked around how about September 07, yep that is all I could find at the moment. I will keep searching. To stay on topic I had a bowl of Dark Star this morning.


----------



## IHT

no nanners for you!

at lunch i had half a bowl of *A&C Petersens "Curly Cut" from '97*. that's the tin that doesn't exist kinda thing, was a sample tin with no label, other than a sticky with what it was and the date. a few months of moistening up and opening the mason jar is what pipe smoking is all about.

this sh*t is awesome.
and normally i don't smell the room note, but i could with this stuff. i love the smell of va/pers after lunch.


----------



## Fried

Christmas Cookie as promised......nice and smooth. I smoked it way too fast it was so good


----------



## Mad Hatter

I finished up my night with a bowl of McClellands blending orientals in my Big Ben


----------



## paperairplane

2015 again - I have been trying to work through what I have open before I buy more of anything, and I think if I stick to one thing for a week or so I get a better overall impression, as I think time of day - mood - etc affect my like / dislike of a particular blend. 

If I have a few blends that I have smoked exclusively for a week or so, and I still reach for it - I must have at least some affinity for it. If I am smoking it just to "get rid of something open", then I can move it down the purchase again list.


----------



## kvm

Finished off a tin of Deep Hollow. First tin to bite the dust.


----------



## EvanS

More C&D Kajun Kake. The insweetened VA Cavendish really gives this a different body than other VA's....I like


----------



## Ultravox

Mac Baren Virginia Flake with a spot of Great Expectations to help send me off to the 'land of nod'. Dickens and a pipe: a most pleasant way to round off the day even if it's not the most conventional student approach to an evening.


----------



## Darth Smoker

1792 with a nice glass of port
'nuff said


----------



## kvm

Old Gowrie tonight. Luv the weekends. About the only time I get to smoke.


----------



## tzaddi

Smoked a nice bowl of Black Russian in my Perkins Aztec Manzanita, right done to the bottom. Still smells good on the mustache. 

Now I'm sipping on some yerba mate doing some photo retouching.


----------



## EvanS

Today was all about Affordable Pipes' Guy's Navy Blend


----------



## IHT

i'm jealous, i need a smoke today...


----------



## rehbas21

Ive probably had 6 bowls today but the latest two have been Cades Cove Cavendish and Mellow Moonshine. Great no bite blends IMO. If you like those types of tobacco I highly recommend those blends. Im seriously considering buying another 8 oz before I head out of Gatlinburg.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had Odessa this evening, and Frog Morton On the Bayou for a closer tonight


----------



## pistol

I skied this morning (it was a beautiful Utah bluebird day), went to a Sundance movie, and took the dogs on a long walk. What a killer day! Oh yeah, while walking the pups I had two coins of Escudo in my Rad squashed tomato, and it was really good!


----------



## IHT

had half a bowl of "haddos undelight" in a tim west freehand. DGTing the other half in hopes that the tobacco fairy turns it into something tolerable overnight.


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> had half a bowl of "haddos undelight" in a tim west freehand. DGTing the other half in hopes that the tobacco fairy turns it into something tolerable overnight.


One attribute of insanity is doing the same thing over and over while expecting a different result, Greg. I thought we already went thru this...

Hey, have you ever had C&D Kajun Kake? With it's VA Cavendish it has a hint of that same thing as Haddos...the dark, peppery confusing taste we didn't like. BUT it's just a hint, so it's actually quite interesting.

Here is So Cal it was a gloriously sunny morning but the weather chic's were saying that by 1800 tonight we were in for a good one. Yep, we're on Storm Watch!! {shudder}
Well the clouds slowly gathered during the day and at precisely 1758 the first drops started to fall at my house. Now it's blowing and raining hard. I'll tell you what, this weather chic is worth her weight in gold today, even if she didn't look the way she does.


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> Hey, have you ever had *C&D Kajun Kake*? With it's VA Cavendish it has a hint of that same thing as Haddos...the dark, peppery confusing taste we didn't like. BUT it's just a hint, so it's actually quite interesting.


had it, wasn't a fan.
not bad, but not good either.

PM incoming.


----------



## ultramag

MacBaren Dark Twist in a Boswell freehand poker


----------



## Fried

Started the evening with Autumn Blend and finished with Frog Morton. I liked the FM much better this time. The Latakia is just pretty strong. I may order some FM on the Town to see if I like that better.


----------



## kvm

On Mad Hatter's recommendation opened a tin of Barbary Coast. I think some open time will help as it was tough to keep lit but some nice flavors.


----------



## SAjunidog

Yet more LNF, its just so tasty!

Followed it up with some Peretti Dundee, ok, but not quite to my taste.


----------



## IHT

after doing about 7 loads of clothes, and a load of dishes, it was in the 50's outside in KC... scooped about 1/2 months worth of dog poo... still have another 1.5 months worth to go (whenever the snow finally melts - only half my back yard gets hit with sun in the winter).

so, decided to enjoy the sun before it sat. dressed in black shirt, black sweats, black leather jacket (old asics running shoes), drinking some Oatmeal Stout (black), chose my black blasted Rad Davis squashed tomato and some PS Luxury BullsEye Flake... 
had an excellent schmoke (no pancake). my little cocker spaniel loves to hang out in the snow, just laying around, chewing sticks, lounging. the black lab... not so much. 
so, she jumped up on my lap, wet feet and all... soaked through my slick sweats. bah, i'm doin' the laundry, who cares.

highly enjoyable. sh*tloads better than freezing my azz off in the garage for the past couple months (global warming my ass).

came back inside to cook dinner, eat, do more laundry, and another load of dishes.
then grabbed my Leonardo Da Vinci ball and filled it with McC VA #27, drank a Lipton Green tea, apple flavor (don't gag, it's actually pretty darn good).


----------



## JacksonCognac

had some B&M aromatic earlier and now I'm having some frog morton in one of my larger cobs... first smoke(s) in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## dayplanner

I had some a bowl of haunted bookshop friday evening, but wasn't feeling good saturday or sunday.


----------



## icculus1946

Fillmore in a Tinsky 2005 Xmas Magnum Tanblast- awesome combo!


----------



## OilMan

I think I will have some balkan supreme in a few.


----------



## IHT

this morning i finished my DGT'd bowl of "Haddos CrapLight" in a tim west.
if you really want to know that this blend is an aromatic, DGT it for a day and a hlalf and it'll taste like some of the worst drug store aro's you can buy. 
i just hope i didn't ruin a good pipe.

at lunch, it was a bowl of Capstan Medium Navy Flake from bonggoy. that's good stuff. 

on the drive home from work, it was a cobful of blind review #5... 
which as of now gets a huge thumbs down.


----------



## kvm

Penzance tonight in a stanwell zebrano.


----------



## DAFU

Three Friars in a bent GBD for me.....................:tu


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> if you really want to know that this blend is an aromatic, DGT it for a day and a hlalf and it'll taste like some of the worst drug store aro's you can buy.
> i just hope i didn't ruin a good pipe.


you seem to be punishing yourself for something. Never before seen anyone smoke SO much tobacco that they don't like

mods.......:r


----------



## SAjunidog

Had another bowl of LNF, but packed it way too tight so it burned really slow and I couldn't really smoke the bottom 1/4 (well I could've but I didn't want to bother salvaging it). I think now I'm going to follow it up with some fairly dry squadron that I've been putting off smoking.


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> you seem to be punishing yourself for something. Never before seen anyone smoke SO much tobacco that they don't like
> 
> mods.......:r


i keep telling myself it'll get better and that hundres upon thousands love this stuff....
they all must have the palate of a billy goat cuz it's some rank shit in my books.

no more, will trade the rest.


----------



## physiognomy

Just mentioned Dunhill Standard Mix Medium in another thread & decided to pack myself a bowl... Seems my tin has dried out quite a bit, but it is still smoking good.


----------



## rehbas21

Just had a bowl of Frog Morton Across the Pond.


----------



## rehbas21

rehbas21 said:


> Just had a bowl of Frog Morton Across the Pond.


Ended up having another bowl of Danish Luxury from Gatlin-Burlier not quite sure what I think about it yet.


----------



## paperairplane

GLP Odyssey....mmmmm, smokey.


----------



## EvanS

today saw a bowl of C&D Kajun Kake while driving and tonight will be a bowl of Guy's Navy Blend from Affordable Pipes


----------



## Mad Hatter

Watching an old movie tonight. The Day After. Having a bowl of Barbary Coast. Most likely I'll close the evening later on with a bowl of Haddo's or maybe some McC orientals


----------



## IHT

after choking down some nasty ass tobacco the past couple days, figured i'd treat myself....

*NECTAR OF THE GODS* (escudo) in a Cavicchi Rhodesian with a Mothership Wit to drink.
sittin in the garage, freezing, on battery power.


----------



## smokinmojo

C&D Three Friars in a BC supermate.


----------



## kvm

Scottish Cake tonight in a Nording. Got to take advantage of the decent temps we've been having.


----------



## The Professor

Some Stonehaven out of Santa's pipe.


----------



## IHT

The Professor said:


> Some Stonehaven out of Santa's pipe.


darrel, i hope it smokes well for you, i thought it "fit" you.

just finsihed freezing my ass off in the garage, downloading tunes. 
the Escudo and Cavicchi combo is worth it.


----------



## tech-ninja

Had some *Escudo *in a kaywoodie

and now having some *Mac Baren Navy Flake* in a freehand from a recent ebay win.


----------



## EvanS

More Guy's Navy Blend...this is a keeper


----------



## Joan

Have to share Sunday's "Tonight's Smoke": freshly opened '03 GLP Robusto in a Barbelle chubby, then layered with '06 Bayou Night... oh oh oh... so delicious! What a total party!

Why didn't you all tell me how much fun it is to layer?!


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Just finished a cob full of my shops house Virginia Mild. It was ok but im still looking for that special one.


----------



## Cheeto

I honestly haven't smoked for weeks but I think a good english blend will be the ticket tonight


----------



## cigar_040

Had some McClelland's St. James Woods in a new cob. First real experience with a Va/Per for me. I liked it, thinking I *MIGHT* be getting the hang of packing a bowl finally !!!

I'm gonna tempt fate possibly and load the Dr. G with some Frog Morton after while.


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of Escudo this evening.


----------



## Darth Smoker

rehbas21 said:


> Had a bowl of Escudo this evening.


Gently smoked some Escudo, properly dried out and packed. My first VaPer.

My throat tightened up, almost like a allergic reaction.

Does this happen to anybody else? Say it ain't so!


----------



## IHT

never had that happen to me before, darth.


i did have half a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a Rad Davis. I prefer Dorchester by a wide margin to this.


----------



## DAFU

Had several bowls tonite with a couple pours of Makers Mark. Started off with Haddos then some Bow-legged Bear and finished off the evening with Black Dawg....................p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had Haddo's Delight, Haddo's Delight and Haddo's Delight............... damnit


----------



## Darth Smoker

Ok, I give up. What does "DGT" mean?
re: MC2010
as in "This flake is the standard by which I judge most Virginias. 2010 has a nice, sweet taste without the addition of a topping, it ages with excellence, like a fine Virginia should, and it only gets better as you work your way down to the bottom of a bowl. I assume this would be an excellent candidate for your DGT effect, though I must admit I am too impatient to bother with the experiment."


----------



## wharfrathoss

got an order in today, so i was busy

PS lux lullseye flake-sorta bland, too mild for me
FMATP-1st syrian latakia blend, different, still sorta mild
HH vint syrian-nice & smoky but sorta mild
GH brown twist sliced-yep, that's what i was lookin' for

i'm not giving up on any of the 1st 3 yet, maybe try adding something or earlier in the day


----------



## JacksonCognac

Been busy the past couple days, having some Frog Morton along with a rum and coke.


----------



## Joan

Plumcake with the Cassano Luca, in the 48F garage whilst sipping Whidbey's, a delightful local port, and giggling my way through a phone call with a fine BOTL two time zones away... I {heart} the miracle of modern communication technology! p


----------



## EvanS

Darth Smoker said:


> Ok, I give up. What does "DGT" mean?


Delayed Gratification Technique.

Smoke some of the bowl and then let it go out for a period of time...30 minutes to 3 days, depending on whateverthehellyoufeellike. Then come back and light 'er back up. This allows the unsmoked tobacco to get stoved a bit, maybe meld some, maybe smooth out (depends on the tobacco, something you can learn to your tastes from experience).

In general you'll find that many VA's will smooth and darken, maybe loose their bite. VA/Pers may very well darken and get spicier Perique. Burleys can get downright "punch you in the gut" fuller. personally I don't care to do this much with aromatics heavy Latakia blends.

Try it have some fun 

bugger, I almost forgot ----- smoking Affordable's Guy's navy Blend tonight...2 bowls 2 bowls 2 bowls full


----------



## SAjunidog

I've got some two month old EMPI haven't sampled since I got it (and it tasted like garbage) so here's hoping it turns out better tonight! I think I'll smoke it in my first ever pipe, a simple basket straight bulldog.


----------



## Joan

EvanS said:


> Delayed Gratification Technique.
> 
> Smoke some of the bowl and then let it go out for a period of time...30 minutes to 3 days, depending on whateverthehellyoufeellike. Then come back and light 'er back up.
> 
> Try it have some fun


Just don't be tossing that half smoked pipe in the bottom of your purse without a cap... your lipstick will collect it all and turn vaper grey, and you'll make an ash of yourself cursing a blue cloud while dumping your bag full of sooted items out on the conference room table. DAMHIK!! 
p


----------



## cigar_040

EvanS said:


> Delayed Gratification Technique.
> 
> Smoke some of the bowl and then let it go out for a period of time...30 minutes to 3 days, depending on whateverthehellyoufeellike. Then come back and light 'er back up. This allows the unsmoked tobacco to get stoved a bit, maybe meld some, maybe smooth out (depends on the tobacco, something you can learn to your tastes from experience).
> 
> In general you'll find that many VA's will smooth and darken, maybe loose their bite. VA/Pers may very well darken and get spicier Perique. Burleys can get downright "punch you in the gut" fuller. personally I don't care to do this much with aromatics heavy Latakia blends.
> 
> Try it have some fun


Thanks for the info Evan. I will have to remember this and give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Poriggity

I am trying to decide what to smoke now.. Maybe chocolate flake...
Scott


----------



## cigar_040

Frog Morton in the cheapy briar. Smoked maybe 1/2 a bowl abit ago while on a truck break :tu !! Gonna do the other 1/2 tonight after karate. 

I might try some Dunhill Nightcap later tonight, just have to see how it goes.


----------



## smokinmojo

I had a bowl of 2015 in a Pipa Croci. Then had a bowl of 1792 in a Peterson bulldog. That added up to a great afternoon. (or 3807)


----------



## IHT

mojo, oddly enough, i almost had both last night...

have only had a montecristo club so far today... i'm out of butane, need to order some more Lava, down with the matches, which sucks while driving.


----------



## cigar_040

Finished up that other 1/2 of Frog Morton on the way home !!

:tu:tu


----------



## rehbas21

Looks like Im going to have some Mellow Moonshine tonight.


----------



## paperairplane

FVF in a GBD, just as an FYI.... OK?


----------



## IHT

paperairplane said:


> FVF in a GBD, just as an FYI.... OK?


good morning vietnam
:r

i had GH Brown Sliced Twist in an Orlik Canadian.


----------



## Joan

paperairplane said:


> FVF in a GBD, just as an FYI.... OK?


:r

U R 404!

[trying to decide on whether to open the 12/98 tin of Dorchester...]


----------



## IHT

Joan said:


> :r
> 
> U R 404!
> 
> [trying to decide on whether to open the 12/98 tin of Dorchester...]


it's just tobacco...
and YOU COULD DIE TOMORROW. (from the SNL skit about buckwheat being shot)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Haddo's


----------



## Joan

IHT said:


> it's just tobacco...
> and YOU COULD DIE TOMORROW. (from the SNL skit about buckwheat being shot)


[big chortle] OH! That is SO TRUE!

I hereby nominate Mr. IHT as CS Enabler Of The Month! p

I'm going to go finish my chores, choose a brew and pop that tin!


----------



## ultramag

FVF in a Winslow Crown nosewarmer and a couple bowls of Carter Hall in a Lane era Charatan Authentic


----------



## Cheeto

Deep Hollow in my Peterson B2, my favorite combination p


----------



## EvanS

GH Kentucky Nougat - snap


----------



## ultramag

Orlik Golden Sliced in the Winslow Crown nosewarmer.


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a flake of Wessex Burley Slice in a cob this morning. Had a bowl of some hybrid (mixed manufactured blends) English in a Big Ben.:tu


----------



## ultramag

Escudo in a Boswell freehand poker/cherrywood


----------



## paperairplane

Been working on my open samples - finished my dunhill navy roll earlier (which is in no way escudo - not better or worse, just different) and then some HH Mature Va... that is tasty and has a nice sweetness, but it can get hot. I find it to have a nice nic hit, but since I was outside and it was cold I smoked it way to fast and hit a gurgle about 2/3 in.... I think in a smaller pipe (I was using a 4ish meer) and taking some time it could merit some quality smokeage.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm wrapping up my evening with FVF in my Pete 999


----------



## EvanS

Had some of Guy's Navy Blend earlier and finishing with some of Guy's Morning Watch


----------



## SAjunidog

I've gotta finnish off my FVF (seems popular on this page) but I've only got enough for one of those minicobs. I think I'll follow it with a bowl of some Peretti Boston Slices (straight VA).


----------



## cigar_040

Had a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy earlier this afternoon. 

After dinner I might get into the Luxury Bullseye or try some of the Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning Flake or Back Porch that Stewart sent me.


----------



## physiognomy

I noticed that the Feb tobacco of the month is McC#2015, so I rubbed a bunch out earlier & have had it drying for an hour or so now. Just need to decide on which pipe to stuff & whether I'll have one or two bowls... p


----------



## Will_S

SAjunidog said:


> I've gotta finnish off my FVF (seems popular on this page) but I've only got enough for one of those minicobs. I think I'll follow it with a bowl of some Peretti Boston Slices (straight VA).


FVF rocks 

Had a bowl of Irish Flake in a ser jac bent bulldog this pm while playing chess with a bud. Been smoking alot of cigars lately and the bowl of irish flake was sublime, great dark smoky / carmely flavor, didnt realize how much I missed it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Brair Fox in my Stanwell 145


----------



## kvm

Escudo tonight in a Nording bent rhodesian.


----------



## rehbas21

Had some dunhill 965 this evening.


----------



## ultramag

Carter Hall in the 2007 Tinsky Christmas pipe and Old Gowrie in the Tinsky tankard. I guess it was a Tinsky day.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Smoking some MacBaren's Latakia Blend... it's a little bitey but I'm enjoying it. More importantly I'm enjoying a break from the drink-till-you drop fest known as mardi gras.


----------



## wharfrathoss

2 last bowls of the day were rattray's red raparee (old blend) & rattray's 3 noggins (old blend) w/an xtra pinch of latakia


----------



## kvm

Just finished a bowl of Barbary Coast. Getting ready for kickoff. :tu


----------



## kg6smx

Syrian Super Balkan in a Yorkshire Meer linedp


----------



## SAjunidog

Smoked a balkan blend from a local b&m (its not really something I like, sadly). Then I ran into a fellow piper and we traded blends, so I ended up smoking a bowl of his lane RLP-6 in a clunky rusticated basket pipe. The RLP tasted ok, but was fairly mild. Always good to find another smoker though.


----------



## Joan

Wooo! Smoked all day long! :cbp:cbp

Started the morning with a cute Fonseca? something corona wrapped in tissue paper (thanks Nic!). The pipage started after that with a noon bowl of that divine Dorchester, in the Kirsten car pipe. It's official: Mr. Dorchester is my new favorite boyfriend.:tu

After a couple more cigars, followed with a new-to-me blend, McB's Navy Flake, while watching the StuporBowl. I didn't know you could fold and stuff those sheets in a bowl and expect a good smoke, but wow! 

The Navy Flake is a nice alternate for the Plumcake, too. Yum!


----------



## ultramag

Esoterica Dorchester in the 07 forum pipe and Haddo's Delight in a Boswell spiral


----------



## jgros001

It was some GL Pease Cumberland in an Ozark Mountain Briar.


----------



## Guest

A very nice bowl of virginia spice as i walked the ice during a fishing tournament.


----------



## IHT

had some PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Sasieni bulldog.
nice stuff, love the velvety feel to the smoke.


----------



## pistol

Had some Oriental 996 in a Stanwell Rhodesian, really nice stuff!


----------



## DAFU

Stonehaven in a K'woodie 51.


----------



## Mad Hatter

My last smoke of the day is going to be MacBaren Dark Twist while listening to the downpour going on outside. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Got some nice Captain Black Black cavandish out of my cob. Pretty tasty.


----------



## EvanS

Had a bowl of C&D Pennington Gap earlier and working a big pot of GH Kentucky Nougat for dessert


----------



## Joan

McBarren Navy Flake in a brand new Yellowbole "Pug".


----------



## JacksonCognac

Tryin out some Erinmore flake. Enjoyin that with a big ol STEEL RESERVE. u


In other news I can't wait for Mardi Gras to be over... 5 days of binge drinking is about 1 day too many.


----------



## ultramag

Half and Half in a Lane era Charatan Authentic, Paladin Black Cherry in a Servi meer, and just false lit some Peterson Irish Whiskey in a Savinelli Deluxe.


----------



## jgros001

MacBaren Dark Twist in an Ozark Mt...will need a few more bowls before I can put any sort of review up on this but certainly a thumbs up.


----------



## IHT

had some Telegraph Hill on the way into work, in a Karl Erik.
at lunch, a Montecristo Club. 
after work, Blind Review #6 in a cob... got a headache and am tired, dont' think i'll try anhother bowl.


----------



## pistol

Had some Fillmore on the way home from work. This blend still doesn't do much for me... It has too much perique.


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> Had some Fillmore on the way home from work. This blend still doesn't do much for me... It has too much perique.


it's started to grow on me a bit. it's moved ahead of Telegraph Hill for me in the va/per category. my last cople bowls, i could pick out the quality/sweetness of the VAs.


----------



## Joan

SG Kendal Black XX Twist in four screamin' inches of Hear Me Rowr Yellowbole "Pug"! [giggle]

Schyeah. Right. Just right, actually, for a half dozen full puffs, perfect for throwing in the pipe bag or pocket for little tastes.


----------



## EvanS

Finished some GH Kentucky Nougat from this morning and moved on to a bowl of Marlin Flake


----------



## kg6smx

Bull's Eye Flake in a Kaywoodiep


----------



## ultramag

McC's Virginia Woods in a Stanwell Danish Sovereign


----------



## rehbas21

Had some Maltese Falcon after work and some Dunhill My Mixture 965 to finish off the night.


----------



## hamncheese

How was that Maltese Falcon?


----------



## Mad Hatter

I smoked Dark Twist this evening and also one bowl of Midnight Ride somewhere in between.


----------



## IHT

escudo in a rad davis.


----------



## sacmore21

This is actually from yesterday, but I figured I would post it anyways. Half and half in a cob. Unfortunately, as usual, I smoked it too hot with too much moisture  Maybe someday I'll learn p


----------



## Bruce

Very old Smoker's Haven "Our Blend #10". Made by Sobranie and aged with ale. Unbelievable smoke!


----------



## ultramag

Escudo in an Ascorti Peppino


----------



## physiognomy

McC #2015 in a Pete churchwarden... Dried out this baccy well & it smoked great!


----------



## cigar_040

C & D Elegant Emu in a cob a little while ago. Going to load up the big Dr.G with some Dunhill Nightcap afterwhile.


----------



## Fried

I haven't had the time for a nice smoke. I am sad:-( I will have some tomorrow though.


----------



## Joan

After lunch it was MacB's Navy Flake in the wee Pug. Again. YUM! 

I'm liking this NF! A very civilized smoke in tidy sheets, and the tin takes up less room in the girlie bag than a box of even the mini-tampons. Cool. I can so dig it!


----------



## smokehouse

After Plowing snow for 4 hrs this morning had a sweet tooth so I had some Captain Black Royal

After Lunch was McC Virginia Woods

After Dinner Three Friars


----------



## rehbas21

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> How was that Maltese Falcon?


Very good, cant say anything about Ravens Wing but this is a great blend. Actually Im getting ready to have another bowl right now.


----------



## solafid3

Tonight is Trout Stream in the meerschaum.


----------



## IHT

i don't recall what i had on the way into work this morning...

but on my way back to work after lunch, i had a bowl of that A&C Petersens Curly Cut '97 sample tin that i found on ebay.

this stuff is what ESCUDO should have been. damn it's good, and i only have about an ounce left.


----------



## RevZeek

I'm smoking a mild house blend from my local B&M out of a cob. Gonna get something with abit more fullness next time!


----------



## icculus1946

Haddo's in a Boswell Jumbo Egg. This is the PERFECT combination, I am going to dedicate this pipe to this blend.


----------



## EvanS

My first bowls of Solani Silver Flake....oh man, here we go again. Another favorite?


----------



## Wolfgang8810

ok im still smoking around and my girl and i were in the local tobacco depot and she picked up a pouch of the store brand that she loves the smell of (from what im told that is a major plus) and it was labled "natural" I smoked a bowl of that tonight while we were in teh hot tub and she loved the smell of it burning even better. Here are a few pictures of it can anyone tell me what kind of baccy it is? It was real mild and sweet so im thinking a virginia but here are pictures anyways.

Mark


----------



## jgros001

Fader's Istanbul in a Benni Jorgensen - this was a really smooth Balkan blend with a nice/light natural sweetness to it.


----------



## frankluke

MB navy flake in a boswell


----------



## Sancho

SG Brown Kake in my piretti, this stuff is strong...Its hitting harder than the XX rope 

Thanks SS!


----------



## Joan

Sancho said:


> SG Brown Kake in my piretti, this stuff is strong...Its hitting harder than the XX rope
> 
> Thanks SS!


Mmmmm. Thanks for the reminder, Sancho. Got to find some of that Brown Kake! And some XX Brown Twist as well.

Here's to hoping [hope hope hope] I can get to that 2015 tonight.


----------



## IHT

nuthin so far, been on the go all day.


----------



## EvanS

McC 2020 and Solani Silver Flake so far


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm starting this evening with a bowl of Fillmore, GLP and then a bowl of blending orientals


----------



## IHT

last night, i had some Three Nuns while skyping with some of CSs' finest.
today, while running erands before the massive "honey do" list was started, i had yet another bowl of Three Nuns.

tonight, i don't know, depends on if i get time and what i have for dinner, etc.
i'm betting it'll be a Va/Per though. :r


----------



## Bruce

Had Three Nuns myself today. This is the Scottish stuff from the mid 80's. Unbelievable tobacco! I can't stop smoking this.....it's that good!


----------



## Darth Smoker

Bruce said:


> Had Three Nuns myself today. This is the Scottish stuff from the mid 80's. Unbelievable tobacco! I can't stop smoking this.....it's that good!


Mere Mortals like myself had to settle for SG St James F mixed with PS bullseye, both fully rubbed out in a Karl Erik billard. Very Nice.

Finally looking like Spring here in Reno, NV


----------



## frankluke

maltese falcon, really enjoyed this one, the other couple english blends i tried i wasn't very impressed.


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a bowl of Erinmore mixture in a BC Bulldog. Then a bowl of Dunhill de luxe navy rolls in a Pipa Croci.


----------



## DAFU

RIght now I have a bowl of _Night Train_ fired up in my Sav Poker...................:tu


----------



## jgros001

Two Friends Deacons Downfall - I really like this stuff...seen good reviews and bad....but I'll give it a good review.

McClellands Navy Cavendish (1995) - this was not very inspiring at all...little to no flavor....perhaps past its prime, perhaps the blend just isn't very good.

Both smoked in Hackert cobs.....if you want the benefits of a cob with a little dressier look...try a Hackert.....not real expensive at $15 either.....if nothing else I am not biting through the bits of these like the flimsy originals.


----------



## IHT

McC #2015 in Cavicchi rhodesian (while reading sherlock holmes - indeed).


----------



## EvanS

PW&W #78 earlier (most I've ever enjoyed this) and tonight some Old Gowrie


----------



## JAK

I had a bowl of Stonehaven in one of my Petersons


----------



## Joan

2015 in Yet Another Kirsten... very tasty! 

Not as deep as the nine year old Dorchester, but still very good. p


----------



## Fried

Oh No! I finished off the last bit of Christmas Cookie:-( I will have to order more tomorrow.


----------



## kvm

Went back to some Dunhill 965 in a Stanwell. It's been a while.


----------



## Quick_nick

Town Topic in a Comoy's earlier, and I'm already hankering for another smoke. Maybe I'll hit up Macbarens vanilla cream in my Bjarne.


----------



## Ultravox

Nothing for tonight, nor for the next few nights I doubt. Yet again, my immune system has given way to another cold. I swear, this is the third one is almost as many weeks. Most infuriating I must say.


----------



## kg6smx

Early Morning Pipe on the way to work; Old Lodge for both breaks, Sunza of Bitches for the ride home, Frog Morton on the Bayou after dinner, and finishing up with some Presbyterian Mixture to finish up with

p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I finished off some Kendal Cream Flake


----------



## Geist

Davidoff Scottish Mixture for me


----------



## Joan

2015 in the "Pug" while finishing off the last three chapters of a Laurie King novel. p And baby, it's cold outside! Brrrr!


----------



## Wolfgang8810

its like 80 degrees here with a tornado watch so im confined to the inside


----------



## JacksonCognac

I've been outa comission for what seems like a week now but I'm finally gettin the chance to enjoy a smoke. I had some Reiner Flake (from Hyper Dermic) in a cob. A very nice smoke. I had that with some tea.


----------



## smokinmojo

I had bowl of McC Dark star in a BC. Aside from rubbing and lighting (use the dreck at the bottom of tin for kindling) this has to be my favorite McClelland VA.:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

Had some Frog Morton with some Earl Gray. Currently enjoying a beer... might have a bowl of something to go with it :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD

Smoked a bowl of Escudo earlier. Thanks to Savvy!


----------



## cigar_040

C&D Bayou Morning Flake in a cob after dropping the kids off @ school.

Just finished a bowl of McCelland's Royal Cajun in the small Dr.G (very nice PaulMac !!)

Lunchtime will be S.G. FVF in a cob.

This evening will be ???? 

I love off days !!!


----------



## worr lord

Haven't smoked in a couple weeks. I find it hard to switch between cigars and pipes, I usually get in a groove and smoke one for weeks at a time. Maybe a bowl of FVF is in order.


----------



## pistol

Had a bowl of Yenidje Supreme in a Stanwell Rhodesian, yum!


----------



## Joan

Another bowla 2015, on the way to/from the vet for more kitty meds, in a newly acquired estate "Nouvelle Classic", not even broken in yet. Deep bowl, sweet smoker! 

Vapers... I think I'm a Vaper Girl! Gotta find me some Escudo to try out, too.


----------



## IHT

after lunch it was a partial bowl of fillmore, the last of that tin.
and on the way back home from work, was the rest of that bowl.


----------



## Bruce

Bowl of old Scottish Three Nuns in a 1933 Dunhill Patent Lovat. There's something about these old Dunhills. They smoke great and are very light weight and balanced.

I used to not care for Dunhills. Had 12 of them, then sold them all off, swearing I will never waste my money on another Dunhill again. Tried an old Dunnie, and got hooked again! I guess my dislike of Dunhills arose from smoking newer ones. These old Patents are a different animal.
The blast on the Shells are really something. So deep that the pipe almost looks rusticated.


----------



## BigFrankMD

got some 1Q drying out for later. gonna be good. I think I found something I really enjoy.


----------



## IHT

Bruce said:


> Bowl of old Scottish Three Nuns in a 1933 Dunhill Patent Lovat. There's something about these old Dunhills. They smoke great and are very light weight and balanced.
> 
> I used to not care for Dunhills. Had 12 of them, then sold them all off, swearing I will never waste my money on another Dunhill again. Tried an old Dunnie, and got hooked again! I guess my dislike of Dunhills arose from smoking newer ones. These old Patents are a different animal.
> The blast on the Shells are really something. So deep that the pipe almost looks rusticated.


lovats are cool, and i'm sure that tobacco only enhanced the enjoyment of the pipe and vice versa.


----------



## fireman43

Smoked a nice bowl of Dorchester in my Sav. Bulldog earlier. p


----------



## EvanS

PW&W #10 - likely my favorite English/Oriental at this point


----------



## solafid3

Tonight was, Odyssey in my Tsuge on my way to work. Right now I'm smoking some Yenice Angoya in my Peterson, and finishing up with Trout Stream in my mmer.


----------



## Quick_nick

Will be smoking Macbaren Vanilla Cream tonight, and hopefully a half bowl of Maclelland Town Topic if I don't fall asleep first.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> PW&W #10 - likely my favorite English/Oriental at this point


Well look what the cat dragged in! I had a small bowl of Three Friars


----------



## ultramag

Old Gowrie in a Boswell freehand poker.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Well look what the cat dragged in! I had a small bowl of Three Friars


:r I feel more like the cat spit me up

Nice bowl of Stonehaven is helping that situation though


----------



## Guest

EvanS said:


> :r I feel more like the cat spit me up
> 
> Nice bowl of Stonehaven is helping that situation though


Speaking of cats, had some of monsoon's cat piss mixture. YUM review is coming


----------



## physiognomy

Just finished up some Escudo. My first bowl in a little while & I enjoyed it much more than in the past.


----------



## Geist

I had another bowl of Full VA Flake...3rd night running


----------



## JacksonCognac

Tonight I had some Penzance. I got a cob that takes 1 flake perfectly... a nice little smoke.


----------



## Spongy

Christmas Cheer 2007.


----------



## Joan

Lots o' bowls and cigars last night during six hours of the local homebrew club brew-off. Sixteen fabulous, well crafted wheatens on tap. :dr :al p [happy shiver]:cb

*McClelland 2015* in a Kirsten, *MacBaren Navy Flake* in the YB Pug, then *C&D Bayou Morning Flake* with the Nouvelle.


----------



## Spongy

On a short drive this morning, it was semi-aged Escudo.


----------



## IHT

i had some ACP Curly Cut from the '97 factory sample tin, in a Cavicchi.
p


----------



## jgros001

McCranies Red Ribbon in a Hackert cob.....this is some damn fine tobacco


----------



## jgros001

Grousemoor in a JSP


----------



## smokehouse

Having some Marlin Flake watching the 500


----------



## Mad Hatter

jgros001 said:


> Grousemoor in a JSP


What's your take on the Grousemoor Jeff?

I finished my night with a bowl of GLP Cairo, which is definitely a morning smoke for me.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

some VA burley mix. tasty.


----------



## solafid3

Grand Orientals, Dunbar, and Aromatics... It's a work night


----------



## IHT

about to go hit a pipeful of GH Brown Twist Sliced in an Orlik Canadian.


----------



## Cheeto

Thinking I haven't smoked in awhile, and after such a great weekend I'm going to grab my big ass bent apple and fill it with some escudo. I'll be back in like 2 hours p


----------



## SR Mike

Right now, an aromatic my B&M makes called: Mary's Mix

Earlier was another aromatic made by my B&M called: Basil Rathberry


----------



## IHT

SR Mike said:


> Earlier was another aromatic made by my B&M called: *Basil Rathberry*


that's funny.

finished my bowl of brown twist sliced... whew... that's one to smoke before beddy-bye time, for sure.
p


----------



## EvanS

Had some Crooner earlier and puffing some Affordable Blue Grass Melody now


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well last night I dug out a couple old sample pouches from Boswell. I had a bowl of Northwoods and it was really good - I'm thinking about ordering a few ounces of that.

Tonight I'm having some Christmas Cookie. The casing has mostly worn off (it's been sitting in a ziplock for 3+ years) but it's still a decent smoke. I think I have a bowl of it left now... looking to smoke that pretty soon.


----------



## physiognomy

Smoking some 965 in my Tsuge kaga tonight... Haven't had this blend in a while p


----------



## Joan

After a couple of really nice cigars this morning while homebrewing at a friend's, I had among other bowls, a unique layered smoke in a newish rusticated 
Kirsten: *5 year old Bayou Morning Flake with 3 year old GLP Robusto*. Outstanding! Extraordinary! Delicious!

Of course being drunk all day on wheatens did not have anything to do with it. p


----------



## jgros001

Mad Hatter said:


> What's your take on the Grousemoor Jeff?
> 
> I finished my night with a bowl of GLP Cairo, which is definitely a morning smoke for me.


A top quality tobacco that I will keep in the rotation. I dedicated a pipe to the Grousemoor and Broken Scotch Cake because I think the flavors can easily be tarnished by other blends. There is something to the floral flavors in some of the Lakeland blends that I really like.....but can certainly see how this might not be a tobacco for everyone.


----------



## ultramag

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Winslow Crown nose-warmer followed by McCranies Red Ribbon in a Tinsky tankard. I can't believe I made it this long without an open tin of Red Ribbon.


----------



## Don Fernando

ultramag said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced in a Winslow Crown nose-warmer followed by McCranies Red Ribbon in a Tinsky tankard. I *can't believe I made it this long without an open tin of Red Ribbon*.


I can't believe you made it this long either :r

Some McLelland's Grand Orientals Smyrna in a stubby Nording billiard for me.


----------



## SR Mike

IHT said:


> that's funny.
> 
> finished my bowl of brown twist sliced... whew... that's one to smoke before beddy-bye time, for sure.
> p


Great minds smoke alike!!


----------



## Darth Smoker

Joan said:


> After a couple of really nice cigars this morning while homebrewing at a friend's, I had among other bowls, a unique layered smoke in a newish rusticated
> Kirsten: *5 year old Bayou Morning Flake with 3 year old GLP Robusto*. Outstanding! Extraordinary! Delicious!
> 
> Of course being drunk all day on wheatens did not have anything to do with it. p


Forget about what you smoked.
What did you Brew?


----------



## DAFU

Finishing up the night with some OJK in an old Kaywoodie.


----------



## ultramag

Carter Hall in the Askwith nose-warmer poker and McC's Grey Havens in my 2007 Tinsky Christmas pipe.


----------



## IHT

had some escudo in a ser jacapo maxima rusticated bent ball.


----------



## DAFU

Smoking some Stonehaven in a GBD full bent. Prabably have some Penzance after diner.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Grousemoor in a cob


----------



## EvanS

C&D Kajun Kake and PW&W #78


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a bowl of Kendal plug in a Custombuilt.:tu


----------



## paperairplane

cube in a cob


----------



## JacksonCognac

Some Northwoods in a cob.


----------



## kg6smx

Monday at the Dog Park; some Squadron Leader, and 965; the drive home today some Old Lodge, and during the Kings Blazers game some Barking Dog in the first half


----------



## Quick_nick

Smoking my first non aromatic English and to think I've been smoking for about a year and a half. Toking on G.L. Please Westminster right now.


----------



## Guest

Peter Heinrichs- #39 in a boswell


----------



## tzaddi

As mentioned in the *Open Thread* I needed to take care of a bit of accumulated brush. Loaded up my big bowled Nording with Virginia Slices and had a go at it as the photos show.

So that was that. p


----------



## paperairplane

odyssey


----------



## squeeze left

Trout Stream in a cob watching lunar eclipse.


----------



## RevZeek

Had a blend from my local B&M called Ft. Laramie.


----------



## Quick_nick

MacB Vanilla Cream and maybe some Berry Good tonight, because I need to get rid of all my berry blends as they are not my favorite and I hate having them sit around.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I had some Dorchester earlier and now I'm having some Dark Twist.


----------



## smokehouse

McClelland 2015


----------



## Mad Hatter

GLP Cairo


----------



## DAFU

Haddos in an old Pete' Kapet................:tu


----------



## IHT

thomas radfords Sundays Fantasy in a Savinelli Hercules.
got this tasty little aromatic from JohnnyFlake! :tu


----------



## EvanS

Finally back home to where I forgot my pipes...gently caressing and polishing, oh the sweet smell of aged briar and the gleam of polished Vulcanite and Acrylic {{{shudder}}}


somebody get me a towel please

GLP Telegraph Hill....hmmmmm


----------



## kheffelf

Had a bowl of Fillmore in a Sasieni.


----------



## solafid3

Started with 1-Q in the meer; Dunbar to break in my new Sav., and ending with Mc G.O. in my petey


----------



## IHT

A&C Petersens Premier Cru (from enyafan). very very good stuff.


----------



## EvanS

finishing up a bowl of Crooner...think I may very well buy more of this as it's grown on me


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> A&C Petersens Premier Cru (from enyafan). very very good stuff.


afternoon smoke was Three Friars (from smokinmojo) in a Nording (from mad_hatter) that the pre-carbonization is still changing the flavor at the bottom half the bowl... needs to be smoked more. :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

I started things off with some Erinmore Flake which is starting to grow on me. I think had a small bowl of Dorchester which finished off my sample. Later tonight I am thinking that I will have some frog morton.


----------



## smokehouse

Had a bowl of McClelland Virginia Woods


----------



## DAFU

Barbary Coast in an old Tugboat.


----------



## Senator

This afternoon:
A bowl of SG Kendall Cream Flake in one of my Blatter&Blatter pipes

This evening:
A bowl of Penzance in my other Blatter&Blatter pipe.

p


----------



## Mad Hatter

My second and last bowl of the day was Kendal Cream Flake 

Woo-hoo!


----------



## SAjunidog

Had some delicous LNF while talking to an old friend for half an hour on the phone, best of both worlds.


----------



## kg6smx

On Fridays trip Home from work, I stopped at the new and improved www.tobaccoroadsac.com and picked up a tin of that highly acclaimed Kendal Cream; and boy am I glad I did.

Haven't smoked any of it tonight, but today I've had...Black and Bright, Old Lodge, Black and Bright; and who knows what later will bring


----------



## kvm

First smoke in two weeks. Started with some Scottish Cake this afternoon and followed up with some Penzance tonight.


----------



## worr lord

Had my first smoke in a few weeks as well. Escudo.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Welcome back WorrLord. I had Tilbury in a Nording and in a Stanwell.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Dark Twist in my largest cob.


----------



## Cheeto

was a beautiful day outside, filled my peterson st. patricks day 07 pipe with a bunch of escudo and read a book


----------



## kvm

Blackwoods Flake tonight. Not making my favorites list.


----------



## ultramag

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a 2007 Tinsky Christmas pipe and Carter Hall in a 1950's KayWoodie Custom Grain 07.


----------



## IHT

how many tinsky's do you own now, chad?


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> how many tinsky's do you own now, chad?


Three. 2007 CS forum pipe, 2007 Christmas pipe, and the tankard/sitter I had just got at the last herf.


----------



## EvanS

Affordable Pipe's Morning Watch - developing into a favorite


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had two bowls of Vintage Syrian today but I thought my last smoke would be Bracken Flake in one of my Petes. Its pretty dry, but I'm gonna give it a go anyway.


----------



## jgros001

Tobacco Barn's Grandfather's Blend in a Kurt Huhn


----------



## ultramag

Yesterday it was Granger in a 1950's KayWoodie Flame Grain 07, Blind review #7 in a KayWoodie Ruf-Tone, and Old Gowrie in a Tinsky tankard.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Rose of Latakia tonight after a day spent with flu


----------



## JacksonCognac

I've missed the past couple nights on here but there has been no lack of smoking - I've been having SG's Chocolate Flake (compliments of uncballzer :tu ) and tonight I tried a little Boswell's Best as well. I was having a "mini herf" with me, a pipe smoking buddy, and some scotch. Good times.


----------



## 12stones

I had some Yenidje Supreme in my bulldog yesterday. Very very nice.


----------



## paperairplane

Started digging into the 4oz of PS Optima I acquired. Still gathering impressions, but for a mild aro this has some potential as a change of pace blend.


----------



## DAFU

_Piperoom's Golden Road _in a Pete' Standard. Acquired in a little trade, it definitely holds its own against my other fav English blends.


----------



## Senator

Kendal Cream Flake in a natural plateaux-top Blatter pipe. Most positive experience with this blend so far.


----------



## 12stones

Had some Stokkebye Evening Treasure in the Peterson bulldog for lunch today. Very cool smoke.


----------



## smokinmojo

I Had a bowl of Navy Rolls in a BC bulldog. Going to have a bowl of hybrid English later.p


----------



## kg6smx

smokinmojo said:


> I Had a bowl of Navy Rolls in a BC bulldog. Going to have a bowl of hybrid English later.p


hybrid English?p


----------



## EvanS

SG Best Brown Flake


----------



## Senator

GL Pease Odyssey in a 1/2 bent Blatter.

Yummy! 

p


----------



## squeeze left

Dark Birdseye in anticipation of snow . . .


----------



## maboman

Just finished a bowl of Golden Cashmere from Just for Him. I'm in no way a veteran pipe smoker but I have to say this was some tasty stuff!

It's a Va/Per by the way

Maboman p


----------



## Demented

C&D #904 - Chocolate Cavendish.


----------



## smokinmojo

This afternoon i had a bowl of Altadis Count Pulaski in a Peterson bulldog.p


----------



## IHT

while grilling, i had a large bowl of PS bullseye whateverthehell it's called.


----------



## frankluke

had a bowl of bobs chocolate flake earlier in a mastro baraldi bent egg .. i think thats what the shape is, i'm not sure.


----------



## JAK

I had a bowl of Rich's Cravins Wing in a bent peterson and a bowl of old fashioned 759, also from Rich's. I LOVE the syrian latakia in the 759!!!!


----------



## Joan

First smoke in a few days: a newly arrived KDT while driving around town in the Herf Bus followed by a nice bowl of MacB Navy Flake in the Cassano, then some Kirsten Mariner shop blend in a big red Barling.

Must remember to dry out those Mariner thin ribbons next time! It looks dry but is not. [gurgle gurgle]


----------



## SR Mike

Since I currently have only two kinds I had to painstakenly choose one, so for tonight it was my B&Ms house blend Mary's Mix.


----------



## SAjunidog

Meh, had some EMP but its still not quite to my liking.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well its been a great weekend and I've enjoyed a few bowls. Tonight I'm having a little Dark Twist.


----------



## kg6smx

Today was my 51st, so when my buddy's wife went to ring handbells he came over and spent some time with my family. had a killer bbq, then he smoked some of mine, and I smoked some of his....tobacco was exchanged, and everyone was happy.


----------



## Guest

Cob plug in my tiny meer. OooooH daddy nic!


----------



## EvanS

kg6smx said:


> Today was my 51st, so when my buddy's wife went to ring handbells he came over and spent some time with my family. had a killer bbq, then he smoked some of mine, and I smoked some of his....tobacco was exchanged, and everyone was happy.


:blHappy Birthday:bl ya old coot!!!

sounds like you had a good one!:tu


----------



## smokinmojo

C&D Three Friars in the CSFP.:tu


----------



## ultramag

Blind Review #7 in a Servi Meer and Orlik Golden Sliced in an Askwith poker nosewarmer.


----------



## Quick_nick

Having a bowl of MacB Vanilla Cream out of my Pete, yum.


----------



## IHT

PCCA Beacon


----------



## JacksonCognac

I had some Cholate Flake last night. Finally tried this with coffee - it's good!


----------



## solafid3

Tonight I have a brand new tin of... MC Grand Orientals, Yenidje Supreme. Which I did get complemented about the room note of by a cute girl at the shop. Maybe it has future hopes with my girlfriend.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Whittled away at my tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake today and tonight.


----------



## IHT

this afternoon was a nice bowl of GH&Co Brown Twist Sliced in an Orlik Canadian.

tonight was SG Bracken Flake in the DeMaine bent dublin.


----------



## kheffelf

Had some Fillmore tonight.


----------



## Sawyer

I had a bowl of of Maltese Falcon in my Tsuge Bent Brandy and a bowl of Old Gowrie in my new to me Sasieni Four Dot.


----------



## IHT

Sawyer said:


> I had a bowl of of Maltese Falcon in my Tsuge Bent Brandy and a bowl of Old Gowrie in my new to me Sasieni Four Dot.


how did the Sasieni smoke? 
i need to clean mine, but it's a great little smoker.


----------



## Sawyer

IHT said:


> how did the Sasieni smoke?
> i need to clean mine, but it's a great little smoker.


I did a little cleaning to it and was going to let it sit for a day but couldn't help myself. It smoked wonderfully right off the bat. It is going to be tough to let it rest today. I can't see why anyone would have gotten rid of it. :tu


----------



## IHT

yours was an estate? i thought that one was new. looks good though.


----------



## Sawyer

IHT said:


> yours was an estate? i thought that one was new. looks good though.


It was lightly smoked or cleaned well and taken care of if it was in heavy use. It could probably use a good polishing but it looks good enough to me.

If I remember I will take some more pictures of it tonight along with the rest of my collection and see if I can't get them uploaded. I have been meaning to do it for some time.


----------



## EvanS

Resuming a DGT'd bowl of Crooner today...nummy


----------



## IHT

had me a half bowl of PS LNF (that i just got in yesterday) in the Cavicchi 3C rhodesian that VS sent me.


----------



## Sawyer

Old Gowrie in my forum pipe. I am really getting to enjoy the subtle nuances of a straight VA. She is a fickle mistress though. If you treat her right and take it slow it can be a rewarding experience. But man if you don't treat her right, she can definitely hurt you.


----------



## jgros001

H/H Sunjammer in a Wessex Poker


----------



## cigar_040

Gonna venture into "Escudo-land" tonight I think.....might use the meer-lined Bulldog.


----------



## EvanS

delving into some GLP Telegraph Hill - really starting to like this stuff a lot


----------



## smokehouse

SG Christmas Mixture 2007


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> SG Christmas Mixture 2007


wow. 
normally smoking McClellands Xmas Cheer any time of the year is pretty cool, cuz it's just VAs. SG's Xmas mix, that's some Holiday Seasons heavy aromatic. what was the occasion?

i don't know what i'll have, but i'll have something, damnit. i may give Penzance another twirl tnoight. 9and silently curse my borken backspace key that is pissing me off).


----------



## frankluke

robert mCconnell scottish cake in a bent viprati earlier and i just finished some GL pease embarcadero in a mastro beraldi. scottish cake was more to my liking.


----------



## Sawyer

Moved on to GL Pease's Embarcadero in my Stanwell 191 Bent Bulldog. The Turkish tobacco in this blend gives it a nice kick to compliment the sweetness of the VA.


----------



## Senator

SG Kendal Cream Flake in a 1/2 bent billiard.

I've got a serious head cold...needless to say (but I still will), there was very little satisfaction from tonight's smoke. I won't waste another bowl of tobacco until I'm over this bout of the rhino virus!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Grey Havens


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> i don't know what i'll have, but i'll have something, damnit. i may give Penzance another twirl tnoight. 9and silently curse my borken backspace key that is pissing me off).


i lied.
i had Xmas Cheer -07 in a Pipa Croci from papichulo. still not lighting well, flavor is iproving... DGTing the rest for tomorrow.


----------



## kg6smx

well I had been meaning to smoke some xmas cheer for a few days now, but keep picking something else out of my box before I come to it. But tonight I preservered, and had some '06


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well tonight was pretty cool because we had a "mini-herf" on top of our schools parking garage. 4 guys, folding chairs, pipes, and some drinks. It was our first time trying this and made for a good time - I think we are gonna try to make it a weekly thing. 

As for the smoke I had some Chocolate Flake in my "custom" cob and a little bowl of Butternut Burley.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> wow.
> normally smoking McClellands Xmas Cheer any time of the year is pretty cool, cuz it's just VAs. SG's Xmas mix, that's some Holiday Seasons heavy aromatic. what was the occasion?
> 
> i don't know what i'll have, but i'll have something, damnit. i may give Penzance another twirl tnoight. 9and silently curse my borken backspace key that is pissing me off).


I got some back in Dec when I won the lottery and had a few bowls after I receved it. I put it away in my drawer and didn't put it in a mason jar. I found it last week and opened up and it was all dryed out so I have been smoking it. I think the drying out really helped it and have been enjoying it more now than when I first tried it. I think I am going to get some more next year and do it again.

On a side note. If you would learn how to type you wouldn't have to hit the backspace all of the time. You think after 12 500 post you would have accomplished that. :bn


----------



## BigFrankMD

Sitting some xmas cheer 07 out on my counter now. I tried to smoke some last week with only about 1 hour dry time. I'm gonna let this stuff get a good 3-4 hours and see how it is. It was REALLY wet last time.


----------



## Sawyer

Maltese Falcon for my first tonight.


----------



## IHT

half of a small bowl of GH&Co Broken Scotch Cake. (from mad hatter)
another of their nice lightly aro creations i may have to stock up on.


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a bowl of Pipesandcigars Old Red in a Peterson bulldog. I liked it (glad i got the lb) but, the last batch i had seemed to have more stoved VA's thus having a little more wood smoke flavor along with the red VA....I do think this is a excellent strait VA blend that should do well with aging.


----------



## Cheeto

After almost a month long stint of not smoking, the last couple of days I've been focusing on Iwan Ries Three Star Blue, and some S. Gawith firedance flake. Three star blue might not be anything special but it is one of my favorites. Easy to light, smokes cool, don't have to worry about a thing when smoking, can be nice and spicy, and it packs a decent nicotine kick. It has become my tobacco of choice when I'm smoking in between classes at school. 
Firedance is getting better, I'm slowly learning how to smoke it slower and pack it right, makes a world of difference. If smoked properly I like it a lot.


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> On a side note. If you would learn how to type you wouldn't have to hit the backspace all of the time. You think after 12 500 post you would have accomplished that. :bn


:r .............Kevin........

Must not be in the mood tonight or something. Penzance was not worthy, tasted like the last tobacco beetle I smoked


----------



## Joan

At the local weekly homebrew and herf night I finished off half a bowl of Mariner blend from the Kirsten shop in a Cassano (a couple of sweet cavs and burley), then half a bowl of MacB Navy Flake in a MacTavish rhody. AND half a Partagas Black between them. 

Smoke is good. p


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> :r .............Kevin........
> 
> Must not be in the mood tonight or something. Penzance was not worthy, tasted like the last tobacco beetle I smoked


I kind of had the same problem. Had a bowl of Robert McConnell Scotish Cake and it just didn't taste like I remembered it. I know its good stuff since I am almost done with the tin. I'll try again later. I had a nasty cigar earlier in the day maybe that screwed my taste buds up... o well...:BS happens


----------



## smokinmojo

1792 in a Barling pot (house branded selected straight grain, with a barling stem)p


----------



## IHT

Bracken Flake in the De Maine rusticated bent dublin.


----------



## smokehouse

Fillmore


----------



## EvanS

C&D Haunted Bookshop this afternoon, likely another bowl later on tonight


----------



## Mad Hatter

Frog Morton on the Bayou


----------



## JacksonCognac

I had some Frog Morton earlier, and if I'm not too busy after dinner I'd like to have something else.


----------



## DAFU

Piperooms Full Mast.............:tu


----------



## EvanS

DAFU said:


> Piperooms Full Mast.............:tu


Never heard of this one...sounds pretty good based on the reviews at TR


----------



## hunter1127

Peretti Dundee and GL Pease Robusto


----------



## kg6smx

Starting my day out with some Kendal cream Deluxe flakep


----------



## kvm

Stonehaven tonight in a Stanwell. First bowl for the weekend.


----------



## IHT

nothin the pst 2 nights. just been busy.
i did pop the top on some tins, maltese falcon and old gowrie.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I have maltese falcon drying out. Looking forward to it(!)


----------



## smokehouse

Having a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill - liking this stuff better than Fillmore.
Sealed the rest of the Fillmore and we shall see if I like it better with some age


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> nothin the pst 2 nights. just been busy.
> i did pop the top on some tins, maltese falcon and old gowrie.


having some Old Gowrie, and realized that i opened the wrong tin, was suppose to open Dark Star for the TOM coming up... duh. so i opened that tin and rubbed it all out completely (100g tin from '00 - smelled awesome).


----------



## skatalite

Tonight will likely be a full bowl of University (a local aromatic that has a hint of orange) for the drive home from work. Probably smoke it in this Nording:


----------



## smokinmojo

IHT said:


> having some Old Gowrie, and realized that i opened the wrong tin, was suppose to open Dark Star for the TOM coming up... duh. so i opened that tin and rubbed it all out completely (100g tin from '00 - smelled awesome).


Reminded me i have a tin of Dark Star i need to finish....so i can open another!
Smoking it in a Peterson bulldog.:tu


----------



## Ultravox

Virginia Woods in a cob, both kindly gifted by Mad Hatter.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Ultravox said:


> Virginia Woods in a cob, both kindly gifted by Mad Hatter.


I'm really glad you're enjoying those samples I sent Sean. Small world these days, isn't it?

I had Black Cherry Twist in my Barling tonight.


----------



## DAFU

EvanS said:


> Never heard of this one...sounds pretty good based on the reviews at TR


Got _Thepiperooms_ Full Mast and Golden Road in a trade. I was pleasantly surprised with the Full Mast as it reminded me of Barbary Coast in a straight VA blend. It is definitely cased, but very lightly with no sharpness and nary a bite. The Golden Road is a mild Balkan with lots of flavor and top-notch quality. I certainly think they live up to their description and give them my reccomendation.

As for tonite it's some Barbary Coast in GBD bent second. And finishing with some Pirate Cake in a Savenelli.


----------



## IHT

Rattrays Old Gowrie.

now i remember why i'm so fond of this stuff. fresh out of the tin, that hay/bready/yeasty smell... let it sit for 15 minutes, packed up a bowl, lit it and needed only a 2nd light after initial charring light.
that stuff smokes itself. perfect when you dn't want to tned to the fires, like when you have to scoop dogshit in the yard, or read a book, or... whatever. hard to get this to bite bck as well.


----------



## pistol

I just had a bowl of SG St. James Flake. This isn't my FAVORITE VAPER, but I always enjoy it. I'm almost finished with my first tin, and I will be buying more of it for sure. Although I like it, I don't smoke it as much as I'd like because I don't always have time to rub out those big flakes!


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> I don't always have time to rub out those big flakes!


omething i've started doing with McC broken flakes is to rub out the entire tins contents after i open it the first time.
saves time in the long run, and if the tin dries up too quick, it's already rubbed out and not big chucnks of wood that can't be bent/broken/rubbed to ribbon form.
that may be an idea for you as well. SG flakes, i smoke a variety of ways though, great stuff.


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> omething i've started doing with McC broken flakes is to rub out the entire tins contents after i open it the first time.
> saves time in the long run, and if the tin dries up too quick, it's already rubbed out and not big chucnks of wood that can't be bent/broken/rubbed to ribbon form.
> that may be an idea for you as well. SG flakes, i smoke a variety of ways though, great stuff.


That's not a bad idea, I think I may do that with the next tin.


----------



## cigar_040

1/2 bowl of Dunhill Eliz. Mixture in my new Savinelli (won on ebay and it arrived today  )


----------



## frankluke

stonhaven in a bent radice


----------



## jgros001

Maltese Falcon in a Wessex Poker


----------



## JacksonCognac

Dark Twist in a cob.


----------



## DAFU

Had some Night Train earlier, then couldn't decide between Penzance and Stonehaven so I mixed them. Stonezance in a Pete system bent......not bad!


----------



## JacksonCognac

hmm no one smoking tonight? (or last night I suppose). I've been busy tonight but I finally laid out some erinmore flake. I'll give it a little while to dry under my lamp and then smoke a small bowl before bed.


----------



## IHT

JacksonCognac said:


> hmm no one smoking tonight? (or last night I suppose). I've been busy tonight but I finally laid out some erinmore flake. I'll give it a little while to dry under my lamp and then smoke a small bowl before bed.


too busy, as it's 1:15am here, just sitting down.


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> too busy, as it's 1:15am here, just sitting down.


or we're all too sickly to smoke.:hn


----------



## IHT

this morning on the way to work - Rattrays Old Gowrie in a Pipe Croci Sandblasted big ass pipe.


----------



## kvm

First bowl of Balkan Flake last night, I got from Greg in the lotto in a Ben Wade bulldog.


----------



## DubintheDam

Uni Flake and now PS Lux Bulls, gone off latakia a bit of late...ah the wonders of pipe smoking!


----------



## DubintheDam

Just loaded some Penzance in a Spanu...I'm back! Oh yeah...


----------



## Cheeto

I puffed on some Altadis Rum & Maple in a cob while washing my car(pollen season has arrived, unfortunately)

Not exactly what I would call an exceptional tobacco but it's light, cheap, and works well when you don't care about what you're smoking.


----------



## DAFU

Billy Budd in a Sav Poker..............:tu


----------



## EvanS

recdently home from palmdale...deserved a little C&D Bayou Night in a BC Briar Calabash


----------



## JacksonCognac

Had a 3 man mini herf - I sampled a bowl of straight Cavendish (very interesting) and some of the Nording Hunter Blend (Retriever I think - Va/Cavendish).


----------



## IHT

PS LBF in a rad davis


----------



## Guest

EWRR while looking at a house. 

Bowl was much better than the house.


----------



## IHT

Root said:


> EWRR


oh, i have to guess at what that was....

esoterica something ready rubbed??

smoked about 10 minutes worth of GLP Maltese Falcon out of a Big Ben, gonna try to finish the rest on the driv ehome if i don't fall asleep first.


----------



## RJpuffs

Well its not "tonights smoke", more like "this afternoon smoke", but on with it ...

MacB Virginia #1 - my local cigar/pipe/stationery/keymaker store somehow managed to get a tin on the shelf. Cracked it open on the drive home, past experience with MacBitten, need to breathe/dry etc. First bowl was a disaster, for one thing it was too wet, too bitey, and the "ready rubbed" structure had me baffled. About inch long shreds that fell apart if one touched them too firmly. Regular packing like ribbon cut resulted in uneven packing and uneven burn.

Dumped the load and tried again after the pipe had been aired out, and the Virginia dried some more. This time I took the tobacco in the palm of one hand, and lined up all the long shreds in the same direction. Picked up the bundle and squeezed lightly to shape it into a rod and dropped it into the bowl. Perfect fit, except I chose a small bowl and after tamping, didn't have much room for the "dust" topping to make easy lighting. Well, it lit after a few tries and once the uneven tips burned level - was a delightful 60 minute smoke. My first non-aromatic smoke, it was sweet in a tobacco-ey woodsy kind of way. I like it!

Now if only this store starts carrying more tinned blends besides the soggy fruity Altadis they sell by the fluid ounce. Or I take a drive over to Jersey where they have real tobacco stores.



RJ


----------



## Guest

Root said:


> EWRR .





IHT said:


> oh, i have to guess at what that was....
> 
> esoterica something ready rubbed??
> 
> .


Oh you big silly mummy, you came close. Edgeworth ready rubbed one of thee best burleys (IMHO or i'm ho for it) on the planet.


----------



## IHT

ah, you lost me on the "W", since i thought edgeworth was 1 word... i even looked that up, all the "E" tobaccos.


----------



## [OT] Loki

little maltese falcon in my maxima dublin sadle while i clean my cob


----------



## smokinmojo

My choice for smoking today was purely due to moving my PC and dsl back to my apt. (having too much time to look and think about posts here in the pipe forum)

For breakfast i had a bowl of Old Red in a cob.p This afternoon i had a bowl of Escudo in a cob. Right now i'm having a bowl of Balkan Supreme in a Big Ben.:tu


----------



## solafid3

The favorite, McClellands Dominican Glory Maduro in my new Sav. and a Petey


----------



## maboman

Mcclellands 2015 in my bent. Took a minute to get it going but it's smoking very nicely now! 

Mabomanp


----------



## JacksonCognac

I tried some squadron leader earlier... and now I'm having some Maltese Falcon.


----------



## malinois1

Tonight I am smoking a bowl of GLP Haddo's Delight from 2001 in a 1930's Kaywoodie 5189B shank logo bulldog.


----------



## Mad Hatter

The last of the PW&W #78 I got from Evan


----------



## EvanS

malinois1 said:


> Tonight I am smoking a bowl of GLP Haddo's Delight from 2001 in a 1930's Kaywoodie 5189B shank logo bulldog.


Oh SNAP!!!
Gorgeous pipe Bro, no doubt :tu

3 bowls of C&D Briar Fox today


----------



## IHT

had some radfords sundays fantasy today in a savinelli hercules.  it's an adequate aromatic, but while i was driving some of the large flakes of tobacco got stuck in the draught hole and it went out...


----------



## maboman

Just for Him's Golden Cashmere in my just arrived today ebayed stanwell sovergn pipe... a great smoke indeed!

Maboman p


----------



## DAFU

Escudo in an old bent Savinelli...............:tu
Along with a cold mug of Winter Hook.................:tu:tu


----------



## Bruce

Had Bohemian Scandle in a Roush bent Dublin.
Not bad!


----------



## MickeyFinn

Troost and a Sam Adams White


----------



## mr.c

Bruce said:


> Had Bohemian Scandle in a Roush bent Dublin.
> Not bad!


really ? glad you liked it.

had some escudo in a lane era charatan special straight bulldog on the way home from work.


----------



## jgros001

Grandfather's in a Kurt Huhn poker

Cumberland in a Becker


----------



## maboman

Broke from my routine tonight and had a second bowl. Tis time it was Penzance and I am really enjoying it. Very rich, dark and smokey...great for a before bed total relaxation and reflect on the day smoke.

Thanks to all that suggested this blend to me....I'm glad I bought 8 oz!

Maboman p


----------



## IHT

i had too much to remember...

three nuns
riener long golden flake
punch margarita
and something else... can't remember.


----------



## ultramag

Older Escudo (thanks IHT) in a Boswell freehand poker, OGS in a Tinsky sitter, and some Red Ribbon in the 2007 CS forum pipe tonite. It's good to be back in the pipe smoking business again!


----------



## kvm

Scottish Cake tonight in a Nording.


----------



## jgros001

Red Ribbon in an Erik Nielsen


----------



## maboman

McConnel Scottish cake in my Stanwell....very nice indeed.

Maboman p


----------



## IHT

'06 Xmas Cheer from Ultramag in a Pipa Croci from papichulo.


----------



## kvm

Stonehaven in a Stanwell.


----------



## smokinmojo

Marlin Flake (The seal has been popped for about a month, and smoking perfect now.) in the CSFP.:tu


----------



## Guest

Night Cap in a Crutz Horn. Forgot how good this stuff is.


----------



## EvanS

Root said:


> Night Cap in a Crutz Horn. Forgot how good this stuff is.


For two years I keep thinking "go ahead, open the Nightcap and try it"....yet there it sits.

This whole weekend revolved around GH Kendal Kentucky with a bowl of C&D Bayou Night to end the evening


----------



## IHT

ACP curly cut (no-name from '97), in a stanwell pot.


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake in a Peterson before supper tonight.


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> This whole weekend revolved around GH Kendal Kentucky...


i had the sample you sent me packed up at work, ready to take to the herf, along with a couple others.
with my hands full leaving work friday, i forgot that sample and two others that i was going to either try myself (some bufflehead Va/Per from enyafan) or let others try and to comment on (sample of momo from joed).

nothing tonight so far.
but did have a half bowl of reiner long golden flake in a stanwell billiard. may go finish that off.


----------



## pistol

Old Gowrie in the Forum Tinsky- it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## smokinmojo

MacBaren Golden Extra in a Peterson St.Patricks day bulldog. (the Pete bulldog i usually smoke non-aromatic VA's and burley's) p


----------



## kheffelf

So I took Greg's advice and smoked a bowl tonight, didn't have enough time to bust out the old Sasieni though. I wasn't sure what to smoke but with all the things that have been going on lately I decided to grab the Tinsky forum pipe. What a great pipe that thing is and loaded it will Fillmore-one of my favorite pipe tobaccos and went out into the room and brought the ipod and listened to some Explosions in the Sky. In the open forum Greg made me realize that I care to much about the members here that aren't my friends, which was very true. Then I started thinking about how great this place has been to me for the year and a half plus I have been here. Met some people that I really do call my friends which is weird to me to have that type of relationship with people that I have never met. This is a great place, but it is just sad to see what is happening to it. 2007 was a great year for the pipe forum in my opinion, it grew and stayed in focus with the goal of what CS once stood for. I got the chance to have a pipe made for us, which is something that I have never done before(group buy). Was a lot of fun doing that and wanted to say thanks again for letting me do it and for gifting me the pipe. Still means a lot to me. Every time I smoke it I think of how awesome this place is. I guess I am just going to have to let things happen and go with the flow. Thinking a little more on this, I want to say thanks to Greg and Josh for doing their best and trying to keep this place in line, must of been hard. We all owe Greg a big thank you for the work he has put in the pipe forum and making it the best pipe forum on the internet. I have visited a lot and none have come close. Thanks Greg for the effort and all the time you have put into this forum. The pipe forum will not be the same without you guiding it.


----------



## kg6smx

Old Lodge in my Grabow big pipe; and now some Pete's Irish Flake in a Kaywoodiep


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> i had the sample you sent me packed up at work, ready to take to the herf,


does that sample have a perfumey smell? I ask cuz I thought I sent Kentucky Nougat...whole different thing. Oh well....

Dug into my new NST-provided tin of Esoterica Tilbury tonight. Better than I remembered.

And about what Kyle wrote above. Kinda hard to word it much more meaningfully than that. I know you like to down play Greg, but you did a LOT, you did it right and you did it for the right reasons...and we all benefited from it. Thank you always.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> And about what Kyle wrote above. Kinda hard to word it much more meaningfully than that. I know you like to down play Greg, but you did a LOT, you did it right and you did it for the right reasons...and we all benefited from it. Thank you always.


Indeed..Thank you Greg

Had some Marlin Flake


----------



## Guest

kheffelf said:


> We all owe Greg a big thank you for the work he has put in the pipe forum and making it the best pipe forum on the internet. I have visited a lot and none have come close. Thanks Greg for the effort and all the time you have put into this forum. The pipe forum will not be the same without you guiding it.





EvanS said:


> And about what Kyle wrote above. Kinda hard to word it much more meaningfully than that. I know you like to down play Greg, but you did a LOT, you did it right and you did it for the right reasons...and we all benefited from it. Thank you always.


True and True.

Thanks Greg, to you it was a bowl of H&H strikeforce in a cob. The wind smoked most of it but its the thought that counts. And i still owe you a beer if i ever get to meet ya.


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> does that sample have a perfumey smell? I ask cuz I thought I sent Kentucky Nougat...whole different thing. Oh well....


haven't opened it yet, and you're right, it's Kentucky Nougat.


----------



## Don Fernando

Had a couple of bowls of well aged McClelland Dark Star last eve in my stubby Nording group 13 billiard.

Thanks for the sample of this blend, Greg ... Good stuff there. Will probably polish off the last of that aged Escudo sample tonight. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

Smoked the big old Sasieni tonight with my buddy, he had his Crown, had a nice big bowl of Waccamaw.


----------



## BigKev77

Listening to the rain and the thunder with a bowl of squadron leader in a savinelli sherwood rock briar. 4 inches so far!!p


----------



## Quick_nick

About to start my first ever bowl of penzance. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mad Hatter

GLP Cairo in a corncob


----------



## squeeze left

Quick_nick said:


> About to start my first ever bowl of penzance. Wish me luck.


Good luck, and how did it go?

For me, the afternoon's smoke was a double-first: first time trying C&D Night Train (very tasty) in a newly acquired estate Kaywoodie Super-grain Billiard (smokes great).


----------



## EvanS

EvanS said:


> For two years I keep thinking "go ahead, open the Nightcap and try it"....yet there it sits.


THANKS TO ROOT - James graciously offered up a sample of Nightcap, of which a generous amount arrived today along with nice baggies of Edgeworth Burley Classic and Edgeworth Ready Rubbed.

Unfortunately I smoked a LFD Chisel on the drive home so I am putting this bowl down for now. But there seems to ba complexity and smoothness that draws me so far. Big words from someone that isn't Latakia's hugest fan. Can't wait to try this proper tomorrow.

Thanks so much James - true BOTL stock, you are:tu


----------



## IHT

old gowrie in a leonardo da vinci 3 sail ball.


----------



## kg6smx

Sunz a Bitches!


----------



## ultramag

Blind Review #9 in a Saseini Berkely Club and Orlik Golden Sliced in a Tinsky tankard.


----------



## smokinmojo

Smoked a bunch a tobacca yesterday. Five pipes here on the desk and all were used at least once.

5100 in the Pete bulldog. (5100 from Tedski...note to self, start cellaring and aging 5100):tu

Dunhill Mild Blend in the 1/2 bent Aldo Velani....Got the Mild Blend from Bruce. I smoke it when its been a while. I like it, but i couldn't smoke it every day.

Three Friars in the BC supermate.:tu

Compton's Macedonian Mixture in the Big Ben i got from Drob.:tu

Some aged 2015 in the CSFP....yum!:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

today was purple cow, junkyard dawg and ravens wing....all in all a damn find day


----------



## Spongy

two bowls of Three Nuns in a STanwell pot.


----------



## maboman

Scottish cake in my new big ass bjarne....Maybe some penzance later in the stanwell


----------



## smokinmojo

Dunhill Nightcap in a Big Ben. LFD factory press in a coma.


----------



## PipesandGOP

Nightly usual of commonwealth, 965 and proper english throughout the day


----------



## JacksonCognac

had a little squadron leader and a blend from a friend called "cognac" - both out of my signature cob.


----------



## BigKev77

Had a little squadron leader myself as usual.:tu and a little boswell's sweet teau yep.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

I had a bit of 2007 Christamas Cheer in a Nording Churchwarden last night.


----------



## PipesandGOP

Tonight was a perfect night for the bjarne virginia, pollen in the air and time for something lighter


----------



## JacksonCognac

some butternut burley in a cob with some "Irish Breakfast" tea


----------



## frankluke

PCCA oriental 996 in a bjarna . a little to much latikia for my tastes right now, it was good though.


----------



## BigKev77

Hmmmmm......_*squadron leader*_ in a boswell.


----------



## ultramag

Escudo in a 2007 Tinsky Christmas pipe.


----------



## croatan

Just to let you all know: I'm going to unstick this topic because, due to the activity it receives, it should stay toward the top of the page anyway. 

If that's not the case and if, for some reason, it needs to be stuck again, that's ok.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mac B Navy Flake in a Bjarne - 1 flake lasted 3 hours (with many walk away breaks), followed by Mac B Vanilla Cream Flake in a Jirsa - 1.5 flakes for 2 1/2 hours (also with numerous wifely interruptions). I'm all smoked out for the day and its only 4pm!


RJ


----------



## DAFU

Smoking some Squadron Leader in my new Stanny!


----------



## JacksonCognac

croatan said:


> Just to let you all know: I'm going to unstick this topic because, due to the activity it receives, it should stay toward the top of the page anyway.
> 
> If that's not the case and if, for some reason, it needs to be stuck again, that's ok.


Cool, I was surprised to not see it at the top. I'm currently having some Dark Twist.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Some Dunhill My Mixture 965, in a well broke in Savinelli Capri.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had several bowls of Vintage Syrian today


----------



## frankluke

yesterday i had my first 4 bowl day, although one was a half bowl,

started the day with boswell berry cobbler in a boswell, then tried a house blend at the owl shop in worcester, ma. harkness tower (sp?) blah! not for me. some escudo in a viprati and to finish off the day i had a late late night smoke 3am of frog morton ATP in a stanwell... woke up this morning and i have tongue bite like a son of a bitch!


----------



## DubintheDam

Just had a great bowl of *Erinmore Mixture*, the stuff is a bit too moist in the tin when first opened...takes about 3 months to get her smokable...but on a good day...she's a winner.


----------



## smokinmojo

DubintheDam said:


> Just had a great bowl of *Erinmore Mixture*, the stuff is a bit too moist in the tin when first opened...takes about 3 months to get her smokable...but on a good day...she's a winner.


Just sat down after being out of town. Im rolling a tin of Erinmore Mixture (been open a couple of months) around the desk trying to figure out what to smoke....and decide to check out tonights smoke!

Providence! 

I think it will be in a BC bulldog.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm having SG Best Brown Flake tonight


----------



## maboman

Tonight is gonna be my first shot at SG brown rope #4.....

wish me luck!

Maboman p


----------



## smokinmojo

Just opened a tin of Tavern Tobacco Laurel Flake i got from Virtualsmitty last year for Christmas.

WOW!

This stuff is great...it smells (and looks) like every SG Virginia flake I've had...
After 1 bowl it is my favorite SG blend and in my top 5 VA/per.

:tu

I hope http://www.knoxcigar.com/ (phone orders only now) still carries it.


----------



## Bruce

Had a bowl of Drucquer's 805 in a Roush bent dublin.
One of the best English blends I have ever tasted!


----------



## ultramag

Old Gowrie in a Tinsky tankard/sitter.


----------



## wharfrathoss

well, thanks to ghostrider, i've been tied up w/all the GH ropes he slammed me with-yesterday was some curly cut delux, sweet rum twist, black twist sliced & black cherry twist-wonder if that's why i had trouble getting to sleep?!-today so far it's been brown irish twist & some sweet whiskey twist on deck-still have to try the black rope & happy bogie-if i smoked for nic alone, i think i'd be good for a month!-thanks again ghostrider!


----------



## frankluke

PW & Wilke #10 in a stanwell, wow! i really liked this blend, just enough latakia and very smooth. :tu:tu


----------



## ultramag

McClelland's Virginia Woods in a Savinelli Deluxe shape 606.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Vintage Syrian


----------



## maboman

McClelland 2015...in the big ol' Bjarne...2 1/2 hours of good puffin'

Maboman p


----------



## frankluke

MB navy flake in my hollywood valcano p


----------



## EvanS

Nightcap baby!!!


----------



## olnumber7

Royal Cajun in an old system. :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

having a little sunset breeze. TBH this stuff is pleasant but it has a bit of a bite to it... definitely a rare smoke for me.


----------



## EvanS

another bowl oif that freakin Nightcap. I might just be back on the Lat-train again


----------



## PipesandGOP

965 with a little extra latakia thrown in, and a pinch of perique. Still experimenting with it but I've gotta say it turned out pretty dagon good tonightp


----------



## ultramag

McCranies Red Ribbon '96 crop in the 2007 CS forum pipe.


----------



## Guest

EvanS said:


> another bowl oif that freakin Nightcap. I might just be back on the Lat-train again


So me thinks that does hit some good spots.

Very glad to hear.


----------



## MickeyFinn

I broke from Troost for a night and purchased after reading different reviews bought a tin of Winding Road (Ashton). A bowl is being enjoyed as I enter this. I am learning quite a bit from the people in this forum and the info available. 
VA tobaccos are a whole world of choices.
p


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake


----------



## maboman

Penzance is the Bent Dublin....

Maboman p


----------



## perogee

Trying my first Squadron Leader, in a cob. Yummy!!


----------



## wharfrathoss

c&d odessa tonite, in a no name estate w/so many pits it looks like someone shot it w/birdshot


----------



## dayplanner

Some PCCA Orient 996 in a Jobey Canadian. Very good stuff- smooth and sweet!


----------



## kvm

Scottish Cake in a Nording bulldog.


----------



## kg6smx

Early it was Maltese Falcon, currently Margate, and if I stay up long enough who knows

p


----------



## ultramag

ultramag said:


> McCranies Red Ribbon '96 crop in the 2007 CS forum pipe.


Just finished this inadvertantly DGT'ed for almost 24 hours. What a busy freakin' day here. :hn Looking around for something else now, probably gonna be OGS or Escudo I think. Definately need another bowl to unwind.


----------



## Isombitch

Esoterica Penzance in DIMonte Giganti - wonderful smoke!:tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

very first bowl post-birth, outside:hn, a heaping bowl of Hal'O' the Wynd.
Been thinking about this smoke for 3 days now:tu


----------



## parris001

Wow, I've never heard of any of these baccys. Here in Franklin we are fortunate to have two smoke shops. Woody's Smokes and Brews, and Stogies. I like the Devil's Holiday or a 50/50 blend of Blue Note and Aged Maduro. Any suggestions for a newbie? What's considered an "aromatic" and why do they get a bad rap? Is there a way to get free samples to find out what you really like?


----------



## frankluke

old gowrie in a mastro baraldi - thanks to evanS, i know wrong thread, i don't feel like going over to the other one


----------



## pistol

Skied my ass off this morning, then had a nice bowl of Old Gowrie in my forum Tinksy.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Best Brown Flake


----------



## maboman

McClelland 2015 in the big Ol' Bjarne.

Since I am off the next 2 days I may break from routine and smoke a bowl of Penzance afterward in the benton....it was mighty tasty last night!


Maboman p


----------



## Guest

Classic Samsun in a boswell and Hearth & Home Beverwyck in a basket pipe. 

Yummy day watching the snow melt very slowly.


----------



## kg6smx

Kendal Cream earlier, and now some Old Gowrie, which is tasting awesomep


----------



## kvm

Tried a bowl of C&D Epiphany tonight. Didn't care for it much but I'll give it another go.


----------



## BigKev77

Tonight for some unknown reason I took out the first pouch of baccy I ever bought. Literally the first pouch Captain Black Royal. I have to say I didn't hate it. _Several_ months old still in the pouch...still wet. For what it is I didn't mind it. If the world ended tomorrow and all that was left was Arkansas and a pouch of this, I would smoke it.


----------



## BigKev77

Cleaned the pallet with Squadron Leader in Sav. sherwood rock briar.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Best Brown Flake again


----------



## JacksonCognac

Managed to get a bowl in the middle of the day which was nice, and I'm currently having some SG Chocolate Flake - it's my first time with the "fold and stuff" method with the SG flakes and it's working surprisingly well... even without much drying time. Rubbing this stuff out may me a thing of the past for me!


----------



## BigKev77

Escudo in a Jobey bent bulldog.:tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

when i get in a smoke later, barrister in a l'anatra bulldog


----------



## Sawyer

Had a bowl of Dark Star in anticipation of this month's TOM thread.


----------



## ultramag

'04 Orlik Golden Sliced in a Tinsky tankard/sitter.


----------



## RJpuffs

Ran outta the house this morning and grabbed two baggies blindly, oops, both had only a few slivers. MacB Virginia No.1 scraps and MacB Navy Flake shreds. Mixed half and half and stuffed into the Viking for a half bowl worth.

Wow - this is a winning "blend"! The flavor and strength of the Navy Flake topped with the VA sweetness, I will be doing this again! Burns a little hot (the VA v/s the flake) but well worth the extra puffing care.


RJ


----------



## aldukes

Solani Blend 633. In a cob.


This is actually my first successful pipe smoke. (2 previous attempts).
A great way to welcome the nice weather. Drinking a Sam Adams Brown Ale with it.

I have a long way to go, but I think I'm getting the hang of this. 

Thanks to Slow Triathlete for the sample!


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Best Brown Flake


----------



## JacksonCognac

I'm in the mood for something a little different tonight so I've got some samples of HOTW and Renier Flake on deck. I might just go with the HOTW as the mouth is a little raw from the hotter n hell steak quesadilla I had earlier, but the night is young.


----------



## JAK

Escudo in my peterson while I hiked in the woods and watched the sun set. It was a good evening


----------



## wharfrathoss

has some VA#1 earlier, followed by SG brown twist, then red raparee & 3 noggins b4 bed


----------



## maboman

Penzance in the benton. Two nights of good Latika in a row...this stuff is good!

Maboman p


----------



## EvanS

Last bowl of some aged McC 221b Arcadia. sigh...so often I get to the last bowl and wish I had more of something


----------



## BigKev77

FVF in sav bent dublin. Gl PEase Embarcadero in the Boswell


----------



## frankluke

H&H anniverary kake in a tinsky bulldog. only had a half bowl of this stuff today, wow! knocked my socks off, loved it!


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Virginia Flake


----------



## DAFU

Morleys Best with some _thepiperooms_ Golden Road in a Denegal Rocky.


----------



## wharfrathoss

wessex tradition (10yr old, my 1st "aged" tobac) in a sav antique shell-don't have any new wessex to compare, but it's smooth & tastes good


----------



## physiognomy

Frog Morton OTB in my Iwan Ries Volcano here tonight... p


----------



## JacksonCognac

Some Squadron leader and some Boswell's "No Bite Delight"


----------



## EvanS

Had 1/2 of my last bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a GBD Straight pot


----------



## frankluke

scottish cake in same tinsky bulldog.


100 post gimme some bananas!


----------



## smokinmojo

Thanks to uncballzer's review i'm having a bowl of Dunhill 3 Year Matured tobacco. It seems to have a topping similar to Erinmore, (same blender, Murray's) in a estate meer. (along with Wild Blue blueberry lager...8%abv)


----------



## EvanS

Tonight saw the completion of DGT'd Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a GBD pot and most of a bowl of GH Best Brown #2 in a 1/2 bent Savoy


----------



## kg6smx

Old Gowrie in a Carey magic inch from ebayp


----------



## BigKev77

Hmmmmmm... looks like it will be dorchester in a boswell.


----------



## EvanS

1st bowls was paul Olsen MOB 111 and then later another bowl of GH Best Brown #2


----------



## kg6smx

Since I didn't work today it seems like I smoked more today than usual. p But now it seems that I can't really remember what I smoked (other than all bowls were enjoyed) other than I started out with Sunset Breeze, had Some Irish Flake after lunch, and just packed some Old Lodge.


----------



## pistol

Had some Yenidje Supreme in my Klein poker. It was really good, but I normally smoke latakia blends in my Klein so there was ghosting going on, but I didn't mind because it was actually pretty good! The latakia didn't overwhelm the blend, and it was kind of nice to have the latakia appearing every now and again throughout the bowl. I'll probably do this more often!


----------



## MickeyFinn

Another bowl of Winding Road love this stuff. I can see all of the dirt road had a great supper so settling in with another bowl in my cob and a Shipyard ESB.
Spring is coming soon.


----------



## smokinmojo

Laurel Flake in a Peterson bulldog.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Dunhill my mixture 965 in my favorite Savinelli. Been buggin the local B&M to get some. He finely did.. 
.. Brian p


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Rose of Latakia after cooking out and then a bowl of Vintage Syrian to wrap up the evening


----------



## Bruce

Nice day here in BFI, spent the day cleaning up outside, so it was a good pipe day.
Started off with a bowl of 80's Three Nuns in a '62 Dunhill Shell Lovat.
Second smoke was Bufflehead King Eider in a Castello Collection 4K Canadian.

Last smoke of the day was Drucquers 805 in a Roush "Twain". Great combo!
This Drucquers is incredible stuff! Right now my favorite English blend.


----------



## parris001

1-Q in my new Big Ben meerschaum lined.


----------



## kvm

First bowl in several days. Penzance in a Ben Wade Bulldog.


----------



## BigKev77

FVF in a sav


----------



## kg6smx

Mac Barens Navy Mixture; I'm glad I finally picked this tin up from the local B&M


----------



## smokinmojo

Rattray Old Gowrie in a Custombilt.


----------



## DAFU

Stonehaven an Choco Flake in a Sav Poker.


----------



## EvanS

Couple bowls of C&D Briar Fox...one while talkng with frankluke


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm smoking Briar Fox tonight too p


----------



## Nutiket_32

First day ive had a pipe in a couple months, felt good to be back.

2 bowls of stonehaven, one in a pete and one in a nording
1 bowl of sunset harbor flake in a meer


----------



## perogee

Penzance in a meerschaum lined briar


----------



## JacksonCognac

A little buternut burley. I wanted to get a bowl of Renier flake in but it's getting late.


----------



## EvanS

This morning started with Astley's #44 Dark VA


----------



## BigKev77

Just had one of those WOW moments with FVF, again. Smoked in my sav rock briar straight billiard for the first time and KAPOW!!! I love this tobacco. The more I smoke it the more I love it!!!


----------



## [OT] Loki

frog morton in my new nording. great smoker


----------



## smokinmojo

Carter Hall in a Kaywoodie Canadian.p


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> This morning started with Astley's #44 Dark VA


is that made by K&K?


----------



## fireman43

FM Across the Pond
McClelland Yeindje Highlander
SG Navy Flake
so far. Still thinking on if I want another bowl tonight or not. Probably should give my tongue a break, but who knows. p


----------



## EvanS

fireman43 said:


> Probably should give my tongue a break


big tough fire guy...hmmpphh 

More Astley's #44. This is really good....now that I almost have none left

GREG - everything I can find about this blend says YES...blended by K&K


----------



## fireman43

EvanS said:


> big tough fire guy...hmmpphh
> 
> More Astley's #44. This is really good....now that I almost have none left
> 
> GREG - everything I can find about this blend says YES...blended by K&K


Evan...Like the Navy Flake. Reminds me alot of Penzance, but leaves a funky aftertaste. Probably due to the topping, but still a solid smoke other than that.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I had some GH Black Twist sliced and some Renier flake tonight. :tu


----------



## BigKev77

Ending the day with squadron leader in my Boswell.


----------



## parris001

Devil's Holiday in my Big Ben apple (I have a cold. the DH is the only thing I can smell)
p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kendal Cream Flake in a Pete bulldog


----------



## smokehouse

After a week long hiatus from the pipe due to the flu had a bowl of

Marlin Flake and Westminster


----------



## kg6smx

@ work it was Old LOdge, when I got home it was Sunz a Bitches, and finishing up with a bowl of Penzance


----------



## SAjunidog

I had some Aylesbury latakia and some LNF (I think, no it was escudo) escudo, in two nice briars. I'm going out soon to smoke some more, but probably in a cob for more ability to break it if it happens.


----------



## perogee

965 in my homemade :tu


----------



## EvanS

perogee said:


> 965 in my homemade :tu


so how is that homemade smoking for ya?


----------



## perogee

Loving it!!!

Not a gurgle or steam in the last couple of bowls. The break in process is going pretty good so far. Once over the "too excited" phase, it is smoking along like a dream.

Of course, now I want to make some more :ss.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sherlock Holmes in my Big Ben


----------



## BigKev77

Either FVF or Dorchester can't decide. Maybe a bowl of each.


----------



## PipesandGOP

being a young botl, i still have to deal with female problems you older guys are past, and tonight was 2 years of time pretty much put to rest (yea... i admit it was mostly my fault for being stupid and opening my mouth when it would have better served me to keep it shut) so tonight called for a trusty companion, a bowl of commonwealth with my pipe and dog.


----------



## JAK

Rich's balkan superior, some Fairmorn Candlelight, and some escudo


----------



## hunter1127

C+D Epiphany in Wessex Canadian
Now Embarcadero in Chacom Sandblast Egg


----------



## Sawyer

I had a bowl of Embarcadero followed by Stonehaven.


----------



## perogee

Trying my first bowl of Solani's Aged Burly Flake.

I think that I may be in love :tu (the 16 year old Busmills single malt may be helping that  )


----------



## kg6smx

Christmas Cheer '07 p


----------



## wharfrathoss

CAO patriot flake in an Amphora 1/2 bent blasted billiard


----------



## BigKev77

Having that bowl of dorchester I missed last night


----------



## kvm

A bowl of Scottish Cake tonight.


----------



## kg6smx

Kendall Cream Deluxe Flake earlier; and Presbyterian Mixture now


----------



## Puffy69

smoking some GLP BS..im enjoying it.:tu


----------



## EvanS

Finishing the last of my Astley's #44 in a bent Savoy.


----------



## JacksonCognac

a bowl of butternut burley at one of my favorite bars.


----------



## The Professor

Small bowl of Escudo in my Nording freehand. Mmmmmm. p


----------



## kvm

Finished off my first tin of Penzance.


----------



## BigKev77

Dorchester again, I am really enjoying this tobacco.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Briar Fox all day for me


----------



## Old_Salt

FVF in an old City DeLuxep


----------



## Alyks

I'll be having peter S. LNF


----------



## kvm

Dunhill 965 in a Ben Wade tonight.


----------



## txdyna65

kvm said:


> Finished off my first tin of Penzance.


Ive got about 1 good bowl left in my first tin of Penzance as well.


----------



## perogee

been a good day, had some Aged Burly Flake this morning, finished with some 965 :tu


----------



## hunter1127

Earlier tonight Epiphany in a EA Carey Magic Inch; now Peretti Dundee in same pipe.


----------



## SR Mike

Today was not bad, I had Altadis: Blue Note, Classic Vanilla, and Irish Cream. I am not sure if I like the Irish Cream, I need to smoke more of it, but the other two are really nice.


----------



## BigKev77

Squadreon leader in a troublesome boswell. hit or miss in this pipe


----------



## JacksonCognac

Currently trying some GH Sweet Whiskey Twist. I had some 3 Noggins "K&K" blended earlier this afternoon. Interesting stuff!


----------



## fireman43

Squadron Leader
Nightcap
Early Morning Pipe
P&W High Hat (Thanks Evan)

Been an English/Balkan/Oriental sorta day.:dr


----------



## kvm

Just finished a bowl of Nightcap.


----------



## txdyna65

Had some aromatic cherry something or other blend I got from a B&M....glad I didnt buy but a sample.


----------



## parris001

Bowl of Nightcap in my Grabow bent billiard. The baccy was new to me. Very nice! No bite, very cool........... I'm a fan


----------



## hollywood

'70s Mac Baren Plum Cake in a Ser Jacopo bent rhodesian.


----------



## BigKev77

Bout to throw down on some FVF yo' or something. I just watched Hustle and Flow. A movie about a Memphis pimp trying to make it in the music biz. I was surprized it wasn't a half bad movie. Maybe it was just half bad, anyway there is nothing bad about FVF.


----------



## perogee

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli after a long day of carpentry (plus some Irish whiskey for good measure  )


----------



## EvanS

A bowl of mystery aro from Jeff, in a GBD straight pot


----------



## wharfrathoss

GH brown twist - old Grabow Savoy
rattray's 3 noggins - no name lovat
GH sweet rum twist - 50's no name meer
dunhill nightcap - sav antique shell
C&D odessa - MM cob


----------



## rolyat150

Havin some escudo in my cob while watchin cops. How could it get any better?!


----------



## parris001

Nightcap in a WDC apple


----------



## hunter1127

Fox's Bankers in a Kriswell canadian


----------



## olnumber7

Penzance in a dunhill.


----------



## JacksonCognac

SG Chocolate Flake in a cob.


----------



## BigKev77

GL Pease Embarcadero


----------



## fireman43

Nightcap with my morning coffee
Finished off a tin of Squadron Leader mid-morning
Popped a tin of Early Morning Pipe this afternoon. Too light for my tastes though.
Probably going to be my last bit of Nightcap to finish off the evening


----------



## Mad Hatter

1792 Flake


----------



## parris001

Milonga in a Coronation billiard
Mild Burley in a Big Ben apple


----------



## JacksonCognac

Old Joe Krantz


----------



## Old_Salt

Captain Earle's " Ten Russians " in a small bowl Wilke


----------



## BigKev77

Having 1792 for the first time. This is good but don't ask me to decribe it, other than "it's different".


----------



## fireman43

Squadron Leader. Forgot my pipe thismorning, so just now finally getting to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Mad Hatter

C&D Odessa


----------



## EvanS

Today I decided that I was gonna re attempt some McC Xmas Cheer. Opened the tin, looked, sniffed, closed it back up.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> Today I decided that I was gonna re attempt some McC Xmas Cheer. Opened the tin, looked, sniffed, closed it back up.


More incentive to let mine sit for a couple years before I try it.

Nothin for me tonight. Had to go to a Funeral. Now its time for bed. I'll make up for it tomarrow.


----------



## parris001

Nightcap in a Kaywoodie Zulu
Devil's Holiday in a Coronation Billiard
Mild Burley in a WDC Apple


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> More incentive to let mine sit for a couple years before I try it.


Nah, it's just me. This is a 2001 tin. Pay me no attention


----------



## perogee

Really enjoying some 965, getting some flavours and notes I have never experienced before, pretty sublime


----------



## JacksonCognac

Smoking a little custom Va/Per that our very own Wharfrathoss cooked up. It's actually really good! frathoss, you should go into business.


----------



## olnumber7

Frog Mortin on the Bayou in a tsuge. I can't believe I had never tried this before ... good baccy.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Back to the FVF. I need to get some more SG bulks.


----------



## RevZeek

Just bought two tins! Frog morton on the bayou, Blue note, and the guy at the B&M threw in a tin of Mcclellan Christmas cheer 2001.

I tried the Christmas cheer last night (my first flake tobak I might add!) It was pretty good stuff!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

RevZeek said:


> Just bought two tins! Frog morton on the bayou, Blue note, and the guy at the B&M threw in a tin of Mcclellan Christmas cheer 2001.
> 
> I tried the Christmas cheer last night (my first flake tobak I might add!) It was pretty good stuff!


That's a nice freebie thrown in there. Congrats!
Irish Flake tonight. I love that chewin' tobacco room note:tu


----------



## smokinmojo

Buchanan's Stirlingshire (McClelland blended VA ribbon) in a cob.p


----------



## pistol

03 Cheer in my forum Tinsky


----------



## Mad Hatter

Smoking FVF again tonight. How do you think lemmings feel about FVF Evan?


----------



## DAFU

Penzance in a squat Brigham 2 dot.


----------



## mugwump

I cracked open my first tin of Frog Morton earlier today and really enjoyed that mild, mellow smoke in my Royal Sovereign estate. Tonight I'm going after some FVF that I set out to dry a little while ago. That'll go in the small Stanwell estate that I dedicated to VA flakes.

I'm still pretty new to this but have been having great smokes when I plan ahead and dry the tobacco out for a few hours first. With the high humidity here even tins that have been opened for going on 10 months are too moist to smoke right away.


----------



## kg6smx

McClelland 2035 in an estate Stanwell; and Nightcap in a Carey magic inch


----------



## Old_Salt

breaking in a new savinelli Herc 114 that I just scored from Frenchy
roasting some FVF.


----------



## EvanS

Had a huge Savoy full of C&D Briar Fox. Thought I was getting tired of this but after going on a bit of a Lat jag iit was a great change up.


----------



## smokinmojo

Wessex Burley Slice in a Kaywoodie Canadian.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Plumcake during the evening news and FVF after supper


----------



## maboman

Had a big ol' bowl of Blackwoods Flake in the bjarne.... I tell ya I love this stuff....


Might do a bowl of penzance now.... not sure yet


Mabomanp


----------



## kvm

Escudo tonight in a Nording.


----------



## smokehouse

First bowl in a couple days, been hitting the cigars. 

Had some Telegraph Hill.


----------



## smokinmojo

Laurel Flake in a Custombilt.


----------



## Alyks

SG Firedance.


----------



## Old_Salt

http://www.cornellanddiehl.com/mysticweb.gif

in an Alpha "Rex"

And a bowl of C&D Sha'are Orah " Gates of Light " in a tinderbox beater


----------



## mugwump

I had my first bowl of Butternut Burley in a cob -- good stuff. If the weather cooperates I plan to sit outside later to enjoy some Westminster in a cob as well. I stick with cobs when it's dark out so I don't scorch my briars by accident.


----------



## kg6smx

For the first bowl in my New Peterson Donegal Rocky is C&D Junkyard Dawg.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Briar Fox tonight


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Briar Fox tonight


SIT DOWN, SHUT UP!!!

me too


----------



## SAjunidog

Had some DPE that I added some perique to, probably about 20%. I tasted mostly just the perique (which is a good thing, since i find DPE itself rather bland right now), but it was a good smoke.


----------



## kg6smx

Escudo in a Jeanet


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake in a Ben Wade


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Mad Hatter said:


> St James Flake in a Ben Wade


I too am smoking St. James Flake but in my new Racing Green Pete 268


----------



## hunter1127

Fox Dorisco Mix in Pete Zippo Billard.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Slow Triathlete said:


> I too am smoking St. James Flake but in my new Racing Green Pete 268


Congrats on the Pete. How's it smoking? 
Tonight it was Bayou Night in a Barling


----------



## perogee

Some SG Chocolate Flake, a Latte and Scrubs, a truly wonderful experience :tu


----------



## wharfrathoss

GH brown twist w/5 Bros. mixed in
SG commonwealth
C&D byzantium


----------



## BigKev77

Luxury Bullseye Flake watching Field of Dreams.


----------



## RJpuffs

I spent yesterday in a nicotine haze. First bowl of FVF in the Peterson B'dog, nursed it all morning. After lunch MacB Vanilla Cream Flake in the Jirsa, savored it on a 2 hour drive in bumper to bumper traffic. Then re-loaded the Peterson with FVF for the 2 hour return drive back, amazing how the traffic jam moved to my side again. Topped off the day by lounging in the back yard after dinner (after the girls were in bed, peace) for an hour and a half smoke of GLP Filmore in the Bjarne freehand, with the most perfect weather I have yet seen, 70's, a gentle wind, starlight skies, and no neighborhood imbeciles setting off their car alarms every five minutes presumably to test and see if it still works.


----------



## perogee

Tried an interesting mix today. 1 part Chocolate Flake, 2 parts Aged Burley. Amazing!!! I will definitely be doing this again in the future .


----------



## RJpuffs

SG St. James Flake (VaPer) in the larger Bjarne freehand, delectable 2 hour smoke just concluded. Eyeing the Peterson and FVF pouch for post-lunch festivities.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Best Brown Flake in a cob.


----------



## JAK

McC 2005 Christmas Cheer in my Peterson Bulldog


----------



## parris001

Scottish Cake in my no name brand bulldog


----------



## BigKev77

Luxury Navy Flake in a sav


----------



## parris001

1792 in my newly acquired Thermofilter paneled billiard


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bracken Flake in a Pony Express MM


----------



## EvanS

Hanging with Stonehaven today


----------



## BigFrankMD

lil cairo in my pipe tonight.


----------



## hunter1127

C+D Epiphany in Chacom Sandblast Egg


----------



## EvanS

more Stonehaven in The Mad Hatter Pete' Donegal Rocky


----------



## kvm

Nightcap in a La Rocca.


----------



## JacksonCognac

ah, my first bowl in close to a week. I decided on some K&K blended. I will be sad when this sample is gone. I'm having it with a Heineken from my "draught keg" - this thing is cool!


----------



## smokinmojo

McC 5100 in the Tinsky forum pipe.:tu


----------



## kg6smx

Junkyard Dawg; Sunday Picnic; and Nightcap


----------



## bolio

SL in a tsuge kaga. this will be my first SL.p


----------



## RJpuffs

Ongoing since 8am - MacB's Navy Flake (burley) in the new-almost-broken-in Bjarne Rhodesian. Deep bowl, the oversized flake was a perfect fit with fold-n-stuff. Estimate bowl will last through lunch time (its DGT'ing in the car while I work) as I run out every so often and re-light for breaks _tee hee_


----------



## Alyks

I just dropped my daughter at the bus stop and on my way back I packed bowl of 4noggins' Catamount in my Brigham Chinook. I think I'm going to make that pipe my aromatic pipe.


----------



## maboman

Todays smoke was 

Altadis Voodoo Queen in the stanwell

followed by 

Scottish Cake in the Bjarne.

I got the bulk Voodoo Queen from the B&M in Memphis and it is quite tasty..went great with the coffee this morning.

Maboman p


----------



## EvanS

Trying some of smokhouse's McC Royal Cajun Ebony Dark


----------



## hunter1127

And So to Bed in a Wessex Canadian


----------



## kg6smx

Carter Hall in the Latitude 41 that arrived from NZ today, and now some Squadron leader in the Pete that arrived about a week ago.
p


----------



## BigKev77

FVF and I'm eyeballing that scottish cake over there.:dr Better wait untill tomorrow.


----------



## BigFrankMD

lil mccell 2015 2nite!


----------



## kg6smx

Junkyard Dawg in my Latitude 41; 965 in a Digby

p


----------



## EvanS

Finished up the McC Royal Cajun Dark and also had a bowl of C&D Kajun Kake


----------



## kg6smx

EvanS said:


> Finished up the McC Royal Cajun Dark and also had a bowl of C&D Kajun Kake


My eye keeps stopping at the RCD when I visit Tobacco Road; should I grab a tin?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bracken Flake in a Pete spigot


----------



## Guest

Mad Hatter said:


> *Bracken Flake* in a Pete spigot


Me too! Glad its getting to be flake season up here they are just so relaxing..


----------



## hunter1127

St. Bruno Flake in Stanwell 2000 billard


----------



## BigKev77

A bowl of Escudo in a jobey bent bulldog. I have been trying some other VaPer blends latley and had forgotten just how good this is. #1 for my tastes.


----------



## MickeyFinn

Trying the Dark Hollow that Cheetos mailed me and hoping to try the Squadron Leader from Fireman43.
Thanks for the samples from both of you.


----------



## Alyks

Best Brown Flake.


----------



## BigKev77

About to load a bowl of Luxury Navy Flake I got from Alyks. Thanks!!


----------



## smokinmojo

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Flake in a Pipa Croci.


----------



## EvanS

Had a bowl of SG Golden Glow. Nice mild...


----------



## Quick_nick

Earlier today I had SG FVF, a little later was Squadron Leader, and I am currently drying a flake of 1792. This is my first time trying all of these blends. FVF and Squadron leader were very nice smokes and we will have to see in about 15 minutes on the 1792. CAN"T WAIT.


----------



## Quick_nick

Well I'm not into the 1792 so it will find it's way to the trade section. Go check it out if you're interested.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Ah, first bowl in a while. Settled on some Reiner flake... good stuff.


----------



## Guest

The show got me on a nice kick i think, Kajun Kake and Holly's ultra non plus


----------



## maboman

Penzance in the Stanwell...

Mabomanp


----------



## BigFrankMD

Little Fillmore in a Cob. Might break in my new pipe with some Mccell Navy Flake later!


----------



## Alyks

GH Louisiana Perique in a meer.


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF in the Peterson bulldog. To be followed by SG FVF in the Bjarne rhodesian (need that bigger bowl!). Yum!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Squadron Leader with a cold beer.


----------



## emind56

EMP in a cob here to wind down the evening....great smoke just lacking a bit in the strength department


----------



## physiognomy

Just finished a half bowl of Frog Morton OTB... Time for bed p


----------



## webjunkie

I haven't been to sleep yet, so I'm going to say that it's still night.

Just finished tabling up the grades for the end of the year for my prof, and finishing up a bowl of Altadis Black Kathy.


----------



## Alyks

Best Brown flake


----------



## kg6smx

C&D Sunday Picnic; Midnight flake


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bracken Flake in my little no-name poker


----------



## maboman

Blackwoods flake '05 vintage in the big ol' bjarne....I love this stuff!

maboman p


----------



## kg6smx

HH mature Virginia, Pelican


----------



## RJpuffs

Escudo courtesy of BigKev77 - nice stuff! Plowing through a bowl slowly, having to work Sunday morning and all, run out every hour for a half hour of "relaxation".


----------



## Alyks

Best Brown Flake. This is a hard weed to nail down for a review.


----------



## Guest

Original recipe Squadron Leader from the Chi-town show. Very nice stuff.


----------



## Old_Salt

On the deck, with hot coffee, vintage John Mayall vinyl on the stereo; and C & D pegasus in a cob.

Life just can't get any better than this!


----------



## RevZeek

Thinking about having a bowl of Frog Morton on the Bayou. Either that or some McClelland Christmas Cheer 2001.

I can't decide...what would y'all choose between the two?


----------



## IHT

last night was the best smoke i'd had in a very long while.
McC St.James Woods in a Sasieni 4dot bulldog - it's finally smoking good after months of drying.

today after lunch.
GLP Telegraph Hill in a Bjarne freehand i got from ShawnP (thanks).


----------



## BigKev77

I have been neglecting the Squadron Leader with all the VaPers I have been trying. I guess I'll have a bowl of that after a long long ride. It is a perfect day here in Arkansas.

Scratch that. I just got a huge sample of St james Flake from RJPuffs. I will be hitting another VaPer tonight. Thanks Ron


----------



## DubintheDam

Don't post here much...but hey! I'm on a roll. Orlick Golden Sliced in a Clay...my third bowl of OGS and the best yet...the clay definitively did something for this slightly 'tart' flake.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'll be having a bowl of St James Flake in a Pete 80s


----------



## cigar_040

Once I finally make the hike to the truck...........
Escudo in a Stanwell or PS Luxury Navy in a homemade disaster


----------



## cigar_040

cigar_040 said:


> Once I finally make the hike to the truck...........
> Escudo in a Stanwell or PS Luxury Navy in a homemade disaster


The PS won out.......mainly for a time frame issue, but it was well enjoyed !


----------



## kg6smx

EMP for breaks at work; Frog Morton before dinner; McClelland's2035 to finish the day.


----------



## EvanS

I'm not having squat. Freakin Mad Hatter made me leave home without my pipes & tobacs. Damn him


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

third bowl of the night, Barrister then MacB Navy flake, now Hal'o the Wynd


----------



## maboman

I was smokin' like a chimney today p

a bowl of voodoo queen in my stanwell latika pipe this morning with coffee followed by 2 bowls of the same in my cob doing yard work...

Just fininshed a bowl of 05 Blackwoods flake in the Bjarne..

It was a good day!

maboman p


----------



## perogee

Trying out a sample of Bald Headed Teacher that 4noggins included in an order in my Savinelli full bent. Yummy :tu (and I think my pallete is finally developing, I am getting so many flavours, JOY  )


----------



## Puffy69

Yesterday..80's Garfinkels Orient Express No.11
Today..70's Mr Alfreds My own Mixture
Both were pretty enjoyable


----------



## Guest

S Gawith Cannon Plug sweet sweet honeydew


----------



## nikolaj

I've been trying some irish oak lately, but no matter how much I dry it out it still burns REALLY hot...


----------



## RevZeek

Ended up smoking the Frog Morton. Tonight I'm going to smoke a house blend from the local B&M called Ft. Lamar.


----------



## RJpuffs

After running through samples and old open tins the past two weeks, decided to cleanse the palate with SG FVF to break in the new Bjarne (tiny pipe, deep bowl!) - followed by a dash of perique in SG St. James Flake in an older (and almost broken in) Bjarne rhodesian (big pipe, huge bowl!). Half a flake left over of the St. J. so probably will burn it off later this evening and do my part in contributing to global warming.


----------



## Sawyer

About to fire up another bowl of Walnut. The last couple days I have been on an OTC kick. I am finding out that Walnut is a really nice smoke. Packs easy, lights well and burns all the way to the bottom with ease. Large amounts of smoke and no tongue bite no matter how furiously you puff. Lacking a bit in complexity it still offers up enough flavor to satisfy. I keep grabbing for it even though I have many other open tins that I need to be finishing off.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Frog Morton ATP and SG Best Brown Flake


----------



## JacksonCognac

The last of my sample of K&K blended... good stuff.


----------



## Mennald

Some very nice Maltese Falcon in a Dunhill Poker.:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

I broke out the GH Sweet Rum Twist. Didn't get a punch but I did get a cottonmouth...... must need to lay off the Bracken Flake. I'm probably whacked right now and I don't even know it


----------



## parris001

1 1/2 coins of Escudo rubbed out and packed into a Graybow bent billiard


----------



## Bridges

Half a bowl of Prince Albert in my new Peterson


----------



## kg6smx

some half and half, yes; half a bowl of bulk 965 with the other half 965 from a fresh tin!


----------



## maboman

Blackwoods flake....again....sheesh I'm boring!

Maboman p


----------



## RJpuffs

Dipped into the samples sent by Wharfrathoss, 1/3 of a bowl of Ol' Joe "Ground-Up-Cigar" Krantz. After I regained consciousness, tried a bowl of McCl.5100 VA. Tasted funny, realized I had the wrong pipe (aromatic) -doh- guess Ol' Joe short circuited a few neurons. Tried again with PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the correct pipe, ahhhh perique.


----------



## smokehouse

Had me some SG Golden Glow after lunch.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Bracken Flake


----------



## Alyks

I had a coupe of bowls of SG Perfection, it's delicious. SG has never let me down yet.


----------



## EvanS

C&D Haunted Bookshop tonight...that's the ticket


----------



## physiognomy

Dunhill 965 tonight... I was going to smoke a cigar, but decided on a small bowl instead p


----------



## Infin1ty

You know its been a long while since I've enjoyed a good bowl. Think I am going to go with something special tonight..... I think I am going to go with some Dunhill Nightcap. Then maybe finish off with some St. James Woods.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm back on the FVF wagon tonight


----------



## Infin1ty

Well my plans for a good couple of bowls tonight was shot down. Just had a hella storm hit, looks like its going to be lasting a while.


----------



## Alyks

I'm going out with a bowl of Perfection again tonight.


----------



## rolyat150

Relaxing with some Penzanze after a fun time at driving practicals.


----------



## kg6smx

Sunz a bitches in my Peterson


----------



## parris001

Full Virginia Flake in a Yello-Bole bent bulldog. MMMmmmmmm good


----------



## smokinmojo

SG Chocolate Flake in a Custombilt.


----------



## Alyks

Nothing to smoke tonight since I'm working. "Working" There's nothing to do tonight. Argh! I should have brought my pipe with me. I did have a bowl of PS Bullseye earlier today, though.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Best Brown Flake


----------



## olnumber7

Royal Cajun Ebony in an Ardor canadian. I just can't decide whether I like these Cajun blends or not ... I guess I keep going back so that must mean something.


----------



## RJpuffs

For yesterday: Fillmore in the morning -ahhhhh-
Fillmore in the afternoon -ahhhh-
Fillmore at night -ahhhhh-
For today: Gray Havens in the morning, maybe more as the day progresses!


----------



## Old_Salt

GLP Odyssey in an Alpha


----------



## parris001

Squadron Leader in a London Tower bent bulldog


----------



## maboman

Blackwoods Flake....

I wonder if their is anything that is as good as this....I had a wonderfull dinner followed by the above as I sipped a stout Sam Adams cream stout....first smoke in two days and it was pure bliss....

life is good

Maboman p


----------



## kg6smx

Prysberterian mixture in a bulldog; Peterson's Irish Flake flake in a peterson donegal rocky


----------



## billhud

Penzance in a Randy Willey Poker 44


----------



## kg6smx

McBarens Mature Virginia in a Jeantet; Nightcap in a Grabow


----------



## perogee

Trying out some Frankenstein mix (not really sure what all I have thrown in here  ). My big hope is that it is not all that good because I will never be able to remake the blend .


----------



## IslandRick

Carter Hall in a MM Diplomat.

Rick


----------



## perogee

perogee said:


> Trying out some Frankenstein mix (not really sure what all I have thrown in here  ). My big hope is that it is not all that good because I will never be able to remake the blend .


Damn

But I guess I do have about 2 ounces, should last a little while anyway


----------



## smokinmojo

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Kaywoodie Canadian...:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

Dunhill Royal Yacht


----------



## kg6smx

Marlin Flake in an estate Meer


----------



## smokinmojo

Two Friends Redwood in a BC supermate.


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a bowl of Tavern Tobacco Laurel Flake in a Peterson bulldog this morning. Having a bowl of Rattray's Marlin Flake in the Tinsky now. I'm thinking some Ashton Celebrated Sovereign this evening.


----------



## mugwump

Two firsts -- I'm midway through my first bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced in my new estate Savinelli Oscar #313 which will be my dedicated VA pipe. The smoke is nice and light but perhaps a bit too light. I'll wait and see how it develops. As for the pipe, I really like the shape and might pick up a few more in the same style.


----------



## [OT] Loki

stokeeby bullseye flake in a custom made breezewood


----------



## Quick_nick

FM On the Town as we speak.


----------



## RJpuffs

McCl-etchup VA Woods (2 1/2 year vintage) breaking in a couple of new pipes, half bowl here, quarter bowl there, its tough having to break these puppies in.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Just got back from the restaurant where we celebrated my daughter's HS graduation party... and enjoyed a nice bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## hunter1127

Fox The Bankers Mixture in a Peterson Aran billard


----------



## SAjunidog

I'm gonna go sit on my porch with a bowl of PS LNF. Maybe later tonight I'll go for another bowl of Old Gowrie, since I recently popped my first tin of it, and I'm trying to get a handle on it.


----------



## Alyks

Macbaren Golden extra


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Kendal Cream Flake


----------



## perogee

First bowl of Escudo :tu


----------



## Quick_nick

Frog Morton earlier, FM now, and hopefully Maltese Falcon a little later.


----------



## squeeze left

*Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Greetings Pipers -

Here in Western Massachusetts we're having a heat wave! To cool down I ventured out under the maple tree with a tall glass of lemonade and a Kaywoodie bulldog loaded with Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Birdseye. Feelin' much better now!

And you?


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

I've had a bowl of squadron leader and penzanze already today. Will probably have another bowl of something here in a little while, not sure what yet, but it'll be english.

Oh, yeah. Also had some PS LNF too.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Was going to smoke Irish Flake, but uh, it was too hot, so I smoked *cough* half and half *cough* in a corn cob. lol :ss


----------



## parris001

Penzance in a bent meerschaum, and Frog Morton on the Bayou in a paneled billiard.


----------



## Infin1ty

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Nothing for me tonight, actually I ended up trying a 5 Vegas shorty. Got a sampler from a fellow BOTL, and I was having a bad day, so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Greetings! Didn't smoke anything tonight...last night though I had a nice bowl of Nightcap in a Tsuge.

Pssst...There's a thread for this:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128281


----------



## old4x4

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Hmmmmm....I'm gonna try a bowlful of Pete's Connisseur's Choice (1st time trying it) in my Aran #69. A fitting combination, to be sure for a sultry New England evening.


----------



## smokehouse

PCCA Beacon


----------



## Dog_Soldier

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Had a bowl of Frog Morton in a Missouri Meerschaum while grilling earlier. Thinking about a bowl of C&D's Brigadier in my Peterson Bulldog now.


----------



## denverdog

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Bowl of Boswell Paradise earlier today and a bowl of 965 now. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Sam's Flake. This one is starting to grow on me


----------



## SAjunidog

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Had a bowl of old gowrie to celebrate the celts' comeback


----------



## Old_Salt

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Scottish Cake in an old Brebbia


----------



## call-of-the-weird

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

I recieved a 50g tin of Peterson Luxery Blend the other day.

I find that it is a really nice smoke... It's slowly becoming one of my favs, although my experience with buying different tobaccos is quite limited.

I keep hearing about Frog Morton tobacco, but they dont seem to sell it anywhere here in Northern Ireland. Anyone know a good website possibly European, where I can buy some?


----------



## Barney Jr

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Last week I pack some Irish Creme in a Jobey, and this week it has been Watauga Puff in a churchwarden for that cooler drag.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



call-of-the-weird said:


> I recieved a 50g tin of Peterson Luxery Blend the other day.
> 
> I find that it is a really nice smoke... It's slowly becoming one of my favs, although my experience with buying different tobaccos is quite limited.
> 
> I keep hearing about Frog Morton tobacco, but they dont seem to sell it anywhere here in Northern Ireland. Anyone know a good website possibly European, where I can buy some?


Quick tip COTW...it will be cheaper, quicker with better choice to buy online direct from the states...I use Cup O Joes, they usually mark gift on the package and low cost of contents, this means you don't even pay import taxes!....just for the record a tin of Peterson's in the states cost only $9.00...I'm sure you can do the math.


----------



## call-of-the-weird

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



DubintheDam said:


> Quick tip COTW...it will be cheaper, quicker with better choice to buy online direct from the states...I use Cup O Joes, they usually mark gift on the package and low cost of contents, this means you don't even pay import taxes!....just for the record a tin of Peterson's in the states cost only $9.00...I'm sure you can do the math.


Cheers mate for the heads up. I'll check out Cup O Joes for my next tobak purchase. :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



call-of-the-weird said:


> Cheers mate for the heads up. I'll check out Cup O Joes for my next tobak purchase. :tu


I should add only one problem...they have a minimum postal cost (international) of $40.....so you best make a big purchase.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



DubintheDam said:


> I should add only one problem...they have a minimum postal cost (international) of $40.....so you best make a big purchase.


Wow Dub. Is it a coincidence that is about what a pound of SG Flake costs?


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

my cigars crapped out on me, so tonights smoke will be edgeworth-ready rubbed out a cob and mixture no. 79 in a cob as well.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

GLP Fillmore


----------



## Old_Salt

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Pennington Gap now
Maybe a Bowl of SOTE later


----------



## Infin1ty

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Had a bowl of Trout Stream p


----------



## Ego Archive

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



Infin1ty said:


> Had a bowl of Trout Stream p


I really like Trout Steam (and several other blends from them), nice aromatic. :tu

Just tried out "Lane HGL" for the first time in a Mario Grandi Bent Brandy, Not a bad smoke, but probably not something I will stock up on.


----------



## parris001

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Had a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a paneled billiard


----------



## Mad Hatter

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Flake in my Preben Holm


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Stonehaven... Tinsky.


----------



## parris001

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

3 noggins in a Kaywoodie Flame Grain bend billiard


----------



## smokinmojo

C&D Sunset Harbor Flake in a Big Ben.

:tu


----------



## Alyks

Bob's chocolate flake


----------



## maboman

07 xmas cheer pretty good stuff!


----------



## OldCode

Royal Vintage Latakia no. 2 
An unexpected gift from Caddomoney. Good Stuff.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of C&D Canal Boat vintage compliments of Tzaddi (Richard) in my Stanwell Sixtus


----------



## ultramag

OldCode said:


> Royal Vintage Latakia no. 2
> An unexpected gift from Caddomoney. Good Stuff.


Good to see you in here OldCode. :tu Orlik Golden Sliced in a Tinsky tankard/sitter for me tonight.


----------



## kg6smx

Old Lodge in a Comoy on the drive home from work; and now some Country Doctor in a Latitude 41


----------



## Alyks

SG perfection.


----------



## Weezle89

Enjoying my first bowl of Dunhill Nightcap


----------



## squeeze left

Apologies for starting a separate thread a few days ago.

Yesterday's smoke was Larry's Blend in a cob. Very tasty.


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF in a troublesome Petey (bore'd out airhole, seems much better now), followed by more SG FVF in a dainty Bjarne eggy shaped freehand.


----------



## DBall

I'm gonna try Scottish Cake for my first time tonight.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Just smoked the very last of my Sam's Flake. Later I'll have FVF


----------



## Ultravox

First try of Gawith Hoggarth Brown Pigtail in a cob.


----------



## parris001

Frog Morton's On the Town in a Dublin. Mighty tasty!


----------



## ultramag

A bowl of McClelland's Deep Hollow in a Stanwell Danish Sovereign.


----------



## simmich

3 year old Escudo in a Pete Prince...:tu


----------



## Isombitch

McClelland VA 2015 on the back porch at sunset.


----------



## RevZeek

Had a bowl of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2001 in a Savinelli.


----------



## ultramag

McCranies '96 Red Ribbon in the 2007 CS forum pipe.


----------



## Alyks

SG Grousemoor. The tin aroma turned me off at first, but once I loaded this baccy up in a pipe and lit it up I had to admit that I liked it. I must say this is a prime example of the 'lakeland' flavour. Outside of 1792 there is no blend SG makes which has I dislike.


----------



## perogee

Some Dan DaVinci in my new Brigham (at least, new to me  ). All I can say about this is WOW.


----------



## Ultravox

St. James Woods in my Pete System 303.

1000th post in this thread!


----------



## call-of-the-weird

SG FVF IN MY SAVENILLI PIPE...p


----------



## parris001

FVF in a CBP Heritage Edgar Allen Poe I picked up at an antique store earlier today.


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake in a Nording freehand


----------



## ultramag

Old Gowrie in a Ser Jacapo hawkbill


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Escudo Navy Deluxe in a Peterson System 312. Good stuff, I'll have another bowl soon in celebration of a buddy leaving for basic training (and later the navy). Vaguely connected, but still a good enough excuse :tu!

Thanks to Robert again for the sample!


----------



## Alyks

Grousemoor again. I really love the lakeland flavour.


----------



## nic

Dunhill Light Flake in a Lad 41 chubby.


----------



## Davetopay

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Going to work will be some MacB Dark Twist. After dinner will most likely be some Stonehaven.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Full Virginia Flake all day long


----------



## DubintheDam

Alyks said:


> Grousemoor again. I really love the lakeland flavour.


Grousemoor .....this one is on the waiting list.:tu


----------



## Alyks

DubintheDam said:


> Grousemoor .....this one is on the waiting list.:tu


The tin aroma is different, but don't be put off. It tastes much, much lighter than how it smells. I really like Gawith to begin with, but this stuff just isolated that certain lakeland essence. It's an excellent virginia if you're into that kind of thing.

I'm at work right now, so I probably won't get to smoke anything tonight. I enjoyed a bowl this afternoon. I'll have to start buying this is bulk p.


----------



## BigFrankMD

Mcclell 2030 tonight!


----------



## Sawyer

Fillmore in a Savinelli Roma. Fillmore is still not doing much for me, but it may be growing on me.


----------



## bonggoy

996 Oriental (thanks JoeD) in P Heeschen. Fantastico.


----------



## maboman

FVF Great stuff with a cup of coffee this morning..

Right now Waccamaw

Tonight...who knows...

maboman p


----------



## RJpuffs

Two year vintage McClelland VA Woods in a new Bjarne freehand.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hal O' the Wynd


----------



## Alyks

My friends, I know there is a certain pattern starting to build here, and I think I may have a problem, but I just can't get enough of it. Grousemoor....again. I'll be trying it in my meer for the first time; I'm expecting great results.


----------



## parris001

I had some Haunted Bookshop in a meer lined Big Ben


----------



## TheRealBonger

maltese falcon in a cob, its my first bowl ever of the mf and so far so good :tu


----------



## kg6smx

TheRealBonger said:


> maltese falcon in a cob, its my first bowl ever of the mf and so far so good :tu


That's what I packed for work today; almost didn't need to light any as there was plenty of smoke in the air here in Northern CA; hovever the Maltese Falcon tasted better.


----------



## smokinmojo

Had some McC 5100, C&D Three Friars & Rattray's Marlin Flake.

:tu


----------



## maboman

Sam Gowaths Chocolate Flake with coffee this morning...

Sam Gowaths St. James around noon...

Sam Gowaths FVF right now...

Maybe Waccamaw tonight...

Mabomanp


----------



## paperairplane

Sasieni followed by 965


----------



## Alyks

MacBaren Golden Extra this morning.
GH Bob's Chocolate flake this afternoon.
And if I have enough time this evening, I will be having SG Grousemoor.

So far it's been a good day and I hope to end it well with a relaxing bowl of Grousemoor. Hmmm... Gawith...


----------



## Mad Hatter

Alyks said:


> MacBaren Golden Extra this morning.
> GH Bob's Chocolate flake this afternoon.
> And if I have enough time this evening, I will be having SG Grousemoor.
> 
> So far it's been a good day and I hope to end it well with a relaxing bowl of Grousemoor. Hmmm... Gawith...


Have you tried SG Christmas Mixture? It reminds me of Grousemoor with holiday spice.

I'm having a big bowl of Red Rapparee in the front yard.


----------



## parris001

A bowl of Prairie Wind in a Hickok billiard


----------



## perogee

Working on some Butera Dark Stoved in my new Brigham 341, for the ToM reviews


----------



## tzaddi

Had me a bowl of Reiner Professional in a Big Ben that Dub gifted me. It was a cool smooth bowl of goodness, filling the room with a wonderful fruity smoke. It seemed to compliment the taste of apricots that lingered on my palette from the recent harvest.


----------



## Puffy69

80's 965 in a Roush Pot


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of Tilbury and a bowl of Dan - Limerick followed by two bowls of PS Luxury Bullseye in a couple of Petes


----------



## parris001

The much highly acclaimed Waccamaw in my Savenelli churchwarden. 
(I gotta say I'm not liking in a whole lot. Tastes like a bowlful of Marlboro reds)


----------



## Mad Hatter

FVF tonight in my new Peterson


----------



## AD720

I smoked my first bowl in about 2 months tonight, Nightcap in one of my Cobs since I temporarily lent away my Canadian.

It was nice. Now I remember why I have 20 odd-some little jars of brown stuff sitting on a shelf. p


----------



## Ego Archive

Stokkebye Cube cut, in a Penguin Briar Nosewarmer Apple. Very nice!

I found a bag of this stowed away earlier this week, I had forgotten how well this stuff burns.


----------



## ultramag

Working on a bowl of Escudo in the 2007 Tinsky Christmas pipe.


----------



## Alyks

Mad Hatter said:


> Have you tried SG Christmas Mixture? It reminds me of Grousemoor with holiday spice.


I can't say I've had the chance. But I'm thinking of ordering a can from cup o' joes.


----------



## Lt_Taz

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

*Gentlemen,*

*Think the night calls for a bowl full of "Larry's Blend", need a latakia fix.*


----------



## ultramag

McCranies '96 crop Red Ribbon in a Stanwell HCA with the standard stem.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I broke out the SG Skiff Mixture tonight for my newly-acquired estate Hardcastle


----------



## OldCode

local B&M blend called "Golden Cashmere" pretty tasty.


----------



## dayplanner

OldCode said:


> local B&M blend called "Golden Cashmere" pretty tasty.


I just finished off some Undertow from that same B&M

:ss


----------



## Alyks

GH Ennerdale flake. I'm not really sure I like it.


----------



## smokinmojo

SG Cocolate Flake in a BC bulldog...


----------



## maboman

OldCode said:


> local B&M blend called "Golden Cashmere" pretty tasty.


If that is the blend from Just for him, I agree with you...great stuff.

This morning I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in my benton dublin...I'm really liking this tobacco now alot.

Just finished a big bowl of SG FVF (lightly rubbed out) in the Bjarne.

tonight I might do some waccamaw in the stanwell...

Maboman p


----------



## parris001

Bowl of Escudo in the WDC Jubilee. Been away from this blend for a while. Glad to be back.....


----------



## houseofreggae

Local B&M blend "Golden Bell" in a straight Carey Magic Inch.


----------



## RevZeek

Smoked a bowl of blue note tonight...I'm loving this Frank method!


----------



## parris001

Grousemoor in the Bari Squash (Alyks, you talked this blend up until I had to try it)


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of SG Skiff Mixture for me


----------



## Alyks

parris001 said:


> Grousemoor in the Bari Squash (Alyks, you talked this blend up until I had to try it)


Glad I could help. How do you like it?


----------



## TheRealBonger

Escudo out of my cob. First time ever having or seeing this tobacco. Those coins in the tin on opening were just beautiful. Now lets see if it smokes as good as it looks. So far we are in good shape p


----------



## houseofreggae

First ever bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in a Thompson 22 quarter bent apple.

WOW! p Tasty!


----------



## dayplanner

Really enjoyed some Stonehaven in my Radice!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Robert McConnell Red Virginia, the best VA I've ever had.


----------



## Isombitch

C&D Night Train in the DiMonti Gigante


----------



## RJpuffs

GLP Montgomery from '06 found on a "rear shelf", in a Bjarne bulldog.


----------



## MickeyFinn

A nice bowl of Winding Road in a trusty cob.


----------



## Mad Hatter

C&D Canal Boat


----------



## Alyks

GH Ennerdale. I'm still trying to form an opinion on this thing.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Smokin through a bunch of samples...Three Friars tonight thanks to Evan!


----------



## RJpuffs

SG St. James Flake with a "sugary coating" I assume its vintaged, first in a Petey Rhodesian (this pipe sucks); then in my best Bjarne freehand big bowl (2 hour smoke, yeah).


----------



## Sawyer

Alyks said:


> GH Ennerdale. I'm still trying to form an opinion on this thing.


You keep making me want to open the tin I have. For some reason I want to help you decide by having an opinion myself. I keep telling myself I need to smoke what I have open. Not sure how much longer I can hold out though.


----------



## parris001

Been a while since I've had this one. 965 in the LHS Gaylord.


----------



## MickeyFinn

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Another bowl of Winding Raod in my cob.
Dave


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

had some robosto in a late 40s woodie
shortcut to mushrooms in the cob
this morning:
unknown va/per in a winslow crown viking
medium english in a nording bent
epiphany in a maxima dublin sadle


----------



## rlaliberty

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

i think i might go for another bowl of macb vanilla cream. hmmmmm.


----------



## Ormonster

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

I am currently giving Trout Stream a go. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

C&D Afterhours.


----------



## wharfrathoss

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

SG brown #4 in a strange pear/acorn varient stamped "special"


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

some McClelland Navy Cav. The wifes' first comment to me after a long 12+ day of toil was, "no offense but you stink.". 
Lovely.


----------



## maboman

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

sam Gawiths FVF I could easily smoke it all day...

Might Smoke some waccamaw tonight


----------



## parris001

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Low Country Pipe and Cigar's Wacammaw. Very nice smoke....


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Cob and a local "TabbacoLand" bulk called simply "Burley". They wouldn't tell me the supplier.

I'm still learning all the lingo but I believe it's "caked" ....???..... Weird shape, like it was cut in strips. Not ribbon-cut but different.

Anyone know a website with pics describing such things??

Anyways........... It's pretty good. 3rd bowl today. p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Butternut Burley in a cob.


----------



## Spongy

Robert McConnells Scottish Flake in a Karl Erik Extravagant.


----------



## physiognomy

Iwan Ries Gourmet English in a bent Sav natural...


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



DSturg369 said:


> Cob and a local "TabbacoLand" bulk called simply "Burley". They wouldn't tell me the supplier.
> 
> I'm still learning all the lingo but I believe it's "caked" ....???..... Weird shape, like it was cut in strips. Not ribbon-cut but different.
> 
> Anyone know a website with pics describing such things??
> 
> Anyways........... It's pretty good. 3rd bowl today. p


"caked" is a process that presses the tobacco into either cubes, which you break pieces off of and rub them out, or the manufacturer cuts the pressed tobacco into strips or flakes. I actually prefer the cake tobacco. The pressing adds a lot to the flavor, imho.


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Well, it certainly not flakes, and I've seen pics of "cubed" and it doesn't look like that either. It looks like it was pressed and then cut into strips.

I smoked it as is and also crumbled or "rubbed out" I quess it's called. Both ways were good but was better rubbed and lasted longer.

The only info about it I got from TabaccoLand staff was that it comes in 5 Lb bags.


----------



## parris001

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*



DSturg369 said:


> Well, it certainly not flakes, and I've seen pics of "cubed" and it doesn't look like that either. It looks like it was pressed and then cut into strips.
> 
> I smoked it as is and also crumbled or "rubbed out" I quess it's called. Both ways were good but was better rubbed and lasted longer.
> 
> The only info about it I got from TabaccoLand staff was that it comes in 5 Lb bags.


I think what you've got is considered to be flakes. Does it look like it might have started out as a cake that was sliced off? And when you rub it out does it look like a ribbon cut?

If you answered yes to these I think you've got a flake.


----------



## hunter1127

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

C+D Three Friars in a Chacom pot


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?*

Did some further research. It is flake.


----------



## IHT

going to try some Samuel Gawith - Golden Glow this afternoon and maybe again tonight after dinner.


----------



## Sawyer

Been smoking the chit out of Carter Hall today. Wonderful smoking qualities in this one. Nice thick billows of smoke, no bite and no problem keeping it lit all the way to the bottom. Lacks a bit on flavor, but the ease of smoking will keep me coming back. Maybe I should try mixing it with other favorites.



IHT said:


> going to try some Samuel Gawith - Golden Glow this afternoon and maybe again tonight after dinner.


Hey there, stranger. p


----------



## aehub39

Tonight im smoking my lanes BCA & 1Q.I mix them 50/50 and i enjoy smoking the blend in my Peterson system #307.

Smoke what you enjoy and enjoy what you smoke.


Alanp


----------



## Mad Hatter

McConnell's Red Virginia


----------



## Highstump

The last of a bowl of Kingfisher in a Weber Canadian. p


----------



## Alyks

I'll be poping the jar on some McClelland's 2035 tonight.


----------



## EvanS

Blaylock said:


> Smokin through a bunch of samples...Three Friars tonight thanks to Evan!


You're the only person I know that ages their samples Dave!!

JJ Fox Hibernia x2 and a bowl of ages PW&W #10. The #10 will be purchased in bulk for the cellar


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> You're the only person I know that ages their samples Dave!!


:r Yep, still got my black converse hightops and my white Don Johnson blazer too! 

Old Gowrie this afternoon ... Escudo tonight.


----------



## Alyks

Had two bowls tonight. 1st was 2035 which is a mild and sweet virginia enjoyable, but too much work. 2nd C&D afterhours http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=168649


----------



## croatan

FYI: I merged the "Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?" thread into this one as they appear to cover the exact same topic.


----------



## Mad Hatter

croatan said:


> FYI: I merged the "Tonight's smoke - What's in your pipe?" thread into this one as they appear to cover the exact same topic.


:tu


----------



## DSturg369

Have a couple new tabacs on order and have a few bulks on hand but today/tonight will be a Burley bulk and a cob. p


----------



## call-of-the-weird

Tonight I will be smoking Erinmore Mix in my BBB Tigergrain pipe.. :dr


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF in a (finally) broken in Bjarne dainty freehand, yummmmm!
Took long enuf to break this puppy in!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani Silver Flake in a MasterCraft bulldog


----------



## Alyks

Tonight seems like a two bowl-type of night. I think I'll start off with some Grousemoor and move on to 2035.


----------



## Spongy

A&C Petersen Curley Cut in a Stanwell Pot.
GH&Co Bright CR Flake in a Stanwell Golden Danish Nosewarmer.


----------



## Ormonster

Boswell Christmas Cookie in a cob.. loving this


----------



## Highstump

Kingfisher in a Peterson. p


----------



## RJpuffs

SG St.James Flake in a much drilled/hacked/sawed/modified Petersen, which finally smokes well.


----------



## joshmickelson

had some sqadron leader in my boswell last night. lovely.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sam's Flake in a small billiard followed by Best Brown Flake in a bulldog.


----------



## OldCode

sqadron leader in my SMS meer. excellent.


----------



## EvanS

Had some mystery tobac, which I suspect may e Boswell's Dan's Mixture, followed by 1/2 pot full of PW&W Barclay


----------



## Old_Salt

Just popped a new tin of FVF, Enjoyed a Big bowl in a SAV EX "Herc" while watching the sunset


----------



## Spongy

McClelland St. James Woods in a Rad Davis.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Enjoying some McClelland 2015 in a Tinsky (Glenn)


----------



## Mad Hatter

McConnell's Scottish Flake followed by MacBaren Latakia Blend


----------



## smokinmojo

MacBaren Dark Twist in the Tinsky.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Gotta try me some of that McConnell's SC. Everyone is talking about it! 
Has some Erinmore Flake followed by a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## Ormonster

Boswell's Dutch Treat and I'll probably have a bowl of Peretti's Ebony a little later


----------



## Spongy

GH&Co Brown Twist Sliced in a basket pipe.


----------



## hunter1127

new GL Pease Key Largo in a Stanwell POY 2000; great new cigar blend; sweet and smokey. Just the right amount of latakia; nice dry finish like a cigar. Highly recommended.


----------



## wharfrathoss

C&D guilford courthouse in a GBD 1/8 bent brandy
MacB's golden xtra in a GBD prestige 1/2 bent billiard


----------



## MickeyFinn

Returned to my first tobacco tonight Troost in a new cob.
Dave


----------



## Spongy

Esoterica Dorchester
SG Best Brown Flake (I think)
GH&Co Broken Scotch Cake


----------



## Don Fernando

best brown flake ...
red ribbon (`83 blend)
broken scotch flake (velvety) ;-)


----------



## GreatBonsai

Some Dunhill 965 and a lightly sweetened Cavendish from the shop back in IL, both in cobs. I'm quickly becoming a fan of my Missouri Meerschaum American Patriot pipe that was just delivered today


----------



## Sawyer

One of my rare forays back to English blends. I had Maltese Falcon in a Ferndown.


----------



## parris001

Haunted Bookshop in the CBP Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Alyks

I just enjoyed a nice bowl of grousemoor, and I'll be enjoying a second bowl later tonight.


----------



## maboman

Low Country Wacammaw in my stanwell Vario

Later might smoke some FVF in the BJarne


----------



## Mad Hatter

Esoterica Tilbury


----------



## EvanS

Drying some Tilbury right now Joe

PW&W #10 most all day today


----------



## Spongy

A cigar from volum via trade for a Tim West pipe. :tu


----------



## Highstump

Kingfisher in a GBD.p


----------



## DSturg369

Had 4 today.....

- SG's Full VA Flake in a no-name bent dublin
- Carter Hall in a cob
- Altadis' Blue Note (from the sampler) in a new cob
- PA in a cob 

Was a good smoking day. p

Man, I can't wait for my eBay acquisitions to arrive, my cobs need a break!!


----------



## maboman

The ol' never let me down FVF in the Bjarne....

Maboman p


----------



## Sawyer

Must be FVF day as that is what I had today as well.


----------



## rlaliberty

dunhill light flake in a sasieni 4 dot #6 (thanks aehub!!!)


----------



## Alyks

Afterhours in my meer, and 2035 in my no namer. Very nice combination.


----------



## EvanS

Tilbury this morning with 2 bowls of GLP Maltese Falcon thru the day


----------



## DSturg369

PA and a Cob for me tonight.


----------



## DSturg369

Good Morning CS Pipers!! 

Starting off my day this morning with PA in a cob. p


----------



## joshmickelson

had a variety this past weekend:

squadron leader
westminster
penzance
boswell's maple leaf
bishop burley (buld from edward's pipe store here in Denver)


----------



## Spongy

Esoterica Dorchester in a Stanwell Prince billiard


----------



## maboman

SG St. James flake in the Stanwell

Good stuff.

Maboman p


----------



## frankluke

McC virginia no.24 in a will purdy bullcano.. i really dig this blend, this is one the top VA i've tried so far.. i know it has a little drama in there but i cant really taste it.


----------



## Spongy

GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist


----------



## Blaylock-cl

MacBaren Vanilla Cream
H/H Anniversary Kake


----------



## smokinmojo

I had a bowl of Von Eicken (couldn't translate the writing) i'm guessing a cherry/berry with a smidge of vanilla. I think i paid 2.00 for the 100g tin a few years back. 

It reminded me of Solani-X Sweet Mystery. 

At that price, smoke it or pitch it. I'll keep it....The apt. is getting a little funky anyway.

p


----------



## Alyks

Blaylock said:


> MacBaren Vanilla Cream
> H/H Anniversary Kake


I have a jar of anni kake aging, and I can't wait to get into it. Vanilla cream is the next tin I'll be opening, but since I have too many things open right, it'll have to wait; I heard it bites.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight, it's FVF in a Willard Ajustomatic.


----------



## SR Mike

After a very long absence to my pipes, I finally picked it up and packed it with two different cherry blends. I need to put together a care package for a buddy of mine that likes cherry. These two should work fine, any suggestions out there?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kendal Cream Flake in a small Parker bulldog


----------



## joshmickelson

boswell spice n' nice


----------



## RJpuffs

Unknown vintage St. James flake, yummm (its old, but heaven only knows how long it was sitting on that shelf).


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Bridge Mixture, really liking it alot.


----------



## TheRealBonger

1792, out of the ever trusty savinelli standing, bent bulldog. my favorite pipe. p


----------



## DSturg369

Altadis Blue Note in a cob.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

DSturg369 said:


> Altadis Blue Note in a cob.


Man! Haven't smoked Blue Note in years. One of the first aros that I smoked correctly and didn't fry my tongue.:tu

Now that DSturg has got my sweet tooth goin', some Sherlock Holmes in a cob sounds pretty good for the ride to work.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a cob to start the day off for me. p


----------



## Alyks

I had to crack open MacBaren vanilla tin, and it smells great.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight I'm having some Carter Hall in a no-name Chezh Republic bent dublin.....


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Loose cut in a Missouri Meerschaum Legend. Good smoke, but struggled to keep it lit, even after drying.


----------



## yellowgoat

Phil The Thrill said:


> Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Loose cut in a Missouri Meerschaum Legend. Good smoke, but struggled to keep it lit, even after drying.


same here.

I let sit out to dry on a plate for an hour and still had ta relight 4 times. 
seem to be burning well now, but almost done so it don't mater.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight, it's a fellow BOTP's own blend gifted to me called Olde Patowmack in a Diebel's Canadian. Fantastic smoke. :tu


----------



## Spongy

Dunhill Light Flake (Murrays era) in a Mastro de Paja horn.


----------



## joshmickelson

boswell maple leaf

smoked really hot for some reason...


----------



## DSturg369

Received my Newbie Sampler from Blaylock today. Wow, I don't know what to start with.

Had some PA in a cob earlier to star off the day.


----------



## GreatBonsai

Benjamin Hartwell signature blend in a cob. Very smooth smoke.


----------



## Sawyer

Stonehaven this morning with my coffee and I will probably smoke out of my 'leavings' jar tonight.


----------



## Spongy

Last night was: PS LBF in a Ser Jacapo Maxima ball while Skyping with old people.


----------



## Highstump

I am about half way through some Kingfisher in a GBD Billiard. p


----------



## billhud

The usual Penzance. This time in a Sasieni


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Latakia Blend followed by PS Luxury Bullseye


----------



## Spongy

GH&Co Brown Twist Sliced in an Orlik Canadian


----------



## Ormonster

Tonight I will be trying Ashton's Rainy Day that I picked up at a local B&M


----------



## DSturg369

Butternut Burley in a cob for me tonight. :tu


----------



## Sovereign

Had some Cornell and Diehl After Hours Flake in my cob earlier


----------



## Dailong

C&D Repose. Yum!


----------



## DSturg369

Had some FVF in a Willard Zulu earlier, now it's CH in a cob.


----------



## smokinmojo

Elizabethan Mixture in a BC bulldog.


----------



## Mad Hatter

McConnell's Red Virginia in a Hardcastle billiard on an afternoon country drive to the spring.


----------



## OldCode

Hamborger Veermaster in my stanwell - reading Tommyknockers on my back porch.

FYI - Tommyknockers is a bit creepy...


----------



## aldukes

Vanilla blend from b&m in my new BC bistro.


----------



## DSturg369

Carter Hall in a cob for me tonight.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

OldCode said:


> Hamborger Veermaster in my stanwell - reading Tommyknockers on my back porch.
> 
> FYI - Tommyknockers is a bit creepy...


Have you read "It".

That book ruined me for circus clowns forever.

Haunted Bookshop on the way to the j.o.b.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Escudo in my Pokerdawg.


----------



## OldCode

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Have you read "It".
> That book ruined me for circus clowns forever.


"IT's" on my list - ha! ha! snort!

Tonight - good old squadron Leader.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

OldCode said:


> "IT's" on my list - ha! ha! snort!
> 
> Tonight - good old squadron Leader.


where's the head shaking smiley?

More Haunted Bookshop. Gotta buy another tin of this.


----------



## Highstump

Finishing off the evening with some Kingfisher in a Kaywoodie Sterling. p


----------



## EvanS

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Have you read "It".
> 
> That book ruined me for circus clowns forever.


No doubt J-Bird, but The Talisman will not be topped.

Got my butt lit up by a big Tsuge full of Voodoo Queen


----------



## Sawyer

'07 CS pipe filled with 633. Between this stuff and LNF I could _almost _do without Escudo.


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday started with a bowl of vintage McC VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand, followed by vintage Gray Havens in a Bjarne Rhodie. Followed by vintage Stonehaven (thanks Evan!). Note I named that Bjarne Rhodie "Evan" after you-know-who :tu

Today working through a 2nd bowl of SG FVF in a Bjarne billiard-ish-shaped-freehand-ish. Yummmm! p


----------



## Ormonster

Tonight is Boswell's Apple Strudel night. Just got this yesterday and am now smoking it in my Boswell and have packed my Sav with another bowl for a bit later.


----------



## smokinmojo

McC 07 Christmas Cheer in the forum Tinsky.


----------



## Mad Hatter

H&H in a BC pot billiard


----------



## Dog_Soldier

C&D Three Friars in my bison meer. Good stuff.


----------



## wicklow83

Peterson's De Luxe Mixture in my new Pete. Breaking in much easier than expected.


----------



## DSturg369

DGT'ing some PA in a cob and then Butternut Burley in a straight Willard pot, with 8 o'clock coffee to accompany. :tu


----------



## Sawyer

I had some of my own blend or mixture of 50/50 CH/1792. It has had a couple weeks to 'marry' and it is rather good. The strong tonquin flavor from the 1792 is a bit diminished but still very clearly the leader and the burn qualities are excellent.


----------



## RJpuffs

SG St. James Flake in a Petey Rhodesian. Ahhh, perique!


----------



## Spongy

McConnells Scottish FLAKE (not Cake) in a Stanwell Pot.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Spongy said:


> McConnells Scottish FLAKE (not Cake) in a Stanwell Pot.


I'll be having some of that as well later on . For now I'm having MacB Latakia Mixture in an unsmoked estate cherrywood I picked up on Ebay


----------



## MickeyFinn

VA with vanilla hint a blend from my local shop Gold Leaf Tobacco, in a cob.


----------



## Highstump

Getting down to the end of some Hartwell Evening Stroll in a Caminetto. Probably will finish the day with one of the basics, Prince Albert or Half & Half in a Kaywoodie.
p


----------



## RJpuffs

Popped open a Solani 633 and tried the first bowlful. Hmmm, methinks this needs to air/settle in the tin for a week, tasted almost sour and angry. A nic hit and a half though!


----------



## Alyks

MacBaren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## smokinmojo

Buchanan's Stirlingshire in a Pipa Croci.


----------



## Ormonster

After an awesome dinner of clams casino, lobster and home made blueberry pie for dessert... Boswell's Raspberry Creme in my Sav. Yum


----------



## Alyks

Tonight I will smoke something of my own creation. I don't know what to call it. Suggestions? I have H&H Frenchy's Sunza..., McC's 2035 and X-mas cheer, and some GH Bob's chocolate in the mix.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Anniversary Kake...this is becoming one of my favorite Va/Pers!


----------



## maboman

2nd bowl of SG FVF...

I never get tired of this stuff!

maboman p


----------



## EvanS

JJ Fox Hibernia and a couple bowls of DAN Gordon Pym earlier. Finishing a bowl of Solani Silver Flake


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday; Solani 633 x2 bowls, followed by Escudo in a Pete Rhodesian. Man, I love that Escudo! p

Today; Old Gowrie in a Bjarne b'dog. To be followed by SG FVF and St. James Flake in that order (wife and child permitting, in that order).


----------



## Highstump

The day starts with 2015 in a Peterson Holmes Squire. :cp


----------



## MickeyFinn

Va vanilla blend it seems to like me as much as I like it.


----------



## Alyks

Alyks said:


> Tonight I will smoke something of my own creation. I don't know what to call it. Suggestions? I have H&H Frenchy's Sunza..., McC's 2035 and X-mas cheer (2006), and some GH Bob's chocolate in the mix.


I liked this stuff very much. H&H Frenchy's... It was quite sweet due mostly to 2035 (Good bulk virginia, but hard to work with) with a good spice. Bob's...added a hint of chocolate and lakeland in the background.

I think I'll have to make some more, but will have to find a replacement for x-mass cheer; I'm thinking that job will fall on 5100. Would there be a better choice available?


----------



## BlackDog

4 y/o Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Stanwell Royal Silver billiard.


----------



## Senator

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a half-bent Blatter&Blatter.


----------



## DSturg369

This morning I'm DGT'ing a couple from the weekend.









Some CH in a MM cob, some Yenidje Highlander in a Chezh no-name bent dublin, and some of my "Leavings Jar" left in yet another MM cob.

Then to set my tastebuds straight again it's some SG FVF in a Thermofilter straight Pear.


----------



## Highstump

First and last tonight is Full Virginia Flake in an Armellini poker. p


----------



## RJpuffs

Trying Solani 633 again (round two), taste has mellowed after a week of breathing but still don't find it "thrilling". Nother bowl in a while ...


----------



## EvanS

Finished a bucket-sized bowl of Solani Silver Flake last night, then immediately slid under the door and fell asleep


----------



## kg6smx

Wow I haven't been on this site in over a month.

Anyway after getting reamed by my doctor I had a bowl of Pipes & Cigars Old Lodge in my Grabow "Big Pipe"; and I'm working on some McClelland 2035 before heading to bed.p


----------



## Quick_nick

Well just finished off a bowl of Haddos Delight. Most enjoyable bowl of Haddo's I've had yet. What's the nic content of this stuff, everytime I smoke it it seems to put into orbit.


----------



## Spongy

PS LBF
PS LNF
McC#14


----------



## smokinmojo

PS LNF today. TF Redwood tonight.

:tu


----------



## Spongy

C&D Kajun Kake


----------



## TheTraveler

At the moment I'm smoking a blend called 'Bit of Burley' from my local B&M. p


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday afternoon a nice bowl of some burley EvanS hit me with (forgot the name, damn) in a whacky Eriksen (trying to give it a cake).

Last night a soothing McKletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodesian.

Was a burley-kinda-day yesterday :tu


----------



## PipesandGOP

On my way out for a bowl of nightcap. Just got an 8 oz of penzance to try for the first time too.. maybe going to crack that one open tonight too. Just hoping it's as good as I've heard.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

escudo on the way to work, epiphany on the way home


----------



## Mister Moo

Good old reliable Squadron Leader in a Brakner chimney last night; I love the sweet spot at the end. More today.


----------



## Highstump

PipesandGOP said:


> On my way out for a bowl of nightcap. Just got an 8 oz of penzance to try for the first time too.. maybe going to crack that one open tonight too. Just hoping it's as good as I've heard.


The bulk Penzance is good, but to me it does seem a bit different from the tinned variety, not better or worse, just different somehow. Hard to describe.

Half & Half in an old no name billiard that was dad's. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Dan Tobacco Limerick in a Hardcastle billiard


----------



## Quick_nick

Fixin to have a big glass of home made red wine and a big bowl of Penzance.


----------



## Alyks

I just cracked open a tin of GL Pease Cumberland.


----------



## maboman

In my case THIS MORNINGS SMOKE

Embarcadero in my Stanwell Vario

Tonight, Some sort of straight VA in the Bjarne


----------



## Quick_nick

I'm going to give a VaBur a try tonight. Pease's Barbary Coast for tonight. Big surprise right.


----------



## DSturg369

Been on a Burley and Va/VaPer kick lately, so to try something a little different I had some IR's Three Star Cordial Cherry this morning in a straight Brewster dublin. Was a little too sweet for me so might try cutting with some PA next time.


----------



## RJpuffs

LGF in a Nording, got a perfect burn, hour of bliss, how sweeeeeeet it is!


----------



## Mister Moo

Butera Pelican in a Brakner chimney on a Friday afternoon. It's nice - not pricelss, but nice. Faced with other english and orientals I doubt I'd buy anymore.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Stokkebye LBF


----------



## Highstump

Solani 656 Aged Burley Flake in a Mastro. p


----------



## RJpuffs

Now Fillmore ... in the back yard with the mosquitos ... better than having the wife out here.


----------



## Quick_nick

Barbary coast again tonight.


----------



## bpcr

Local Blend... Dolphin ... Good Yet tart ... MMMMM Good ...:tu


----------



## Alyks

I had some SG Med. virginia flake last night and had another this afternoon. While it is a mild virginia it is very flavourful. It came really wet though I almost had to wring it out. 
This is to be dried until it's almost crispy.


----------



## smokinmojo

Butternut Burley in a no name billiard. I'm not the biggest fan of BB (it's ok) but it should do the trick on breaking in a new cheapy pipe.


----------



## RJpuffs

A quick bowl of Escudo this morning, wife won't allow me to go cavort with the mosquitos this evening so have to sit here and be nagged instead. Nagged, nipped at, such is my existence ... thank heavens for Escudo (and WiFi)!


----------



## AZrider

Esoterica Penzance in a Dunhill patent estate billiard.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Dunhill Light flake in a trusty old cob. My happy dreams smoke

Brian p


----------



## RJpuffs

Benefits of working on Sundays, Reiner LGF #71 in the eccentric Nording (which smoked well today, fortunately). Probably nothing else will be permitted by the spousal dictator until Tuesday, when I can go to work again.


----------



## Highstump

Solani 656 in a Custombilt Canadian.


----------



## yellowgoat

Erinmore Flake in my Neerup Selection Smooth Panel.


----------



## bpcr

tonight it will be sam gawith full virgina flake and a good tall glass of pyratt rum.... Mmmmmmmmmmmm Good :tu


----------



## perogee

Trying some Peterson University Flake again, in my new Canadian


----------



## PipesandGOP

A bowl of maltese falcon in the works atm, and already got the next ready for some nightcap. Taking full advantage of the first night that's actually felt under 80 degrees and not humid as hell in who knows how long


----------



## TheTraveler

Pulled out the trusty, dusty cob (it's been a while, old friend) and loaded it with a burley blend from the local B&M. p


----------



## kg6smx

Squadron Leader in a Carey magic inch


----------



## bpcr

Trying some gawnith in my new savinelli 320 .... its an awsome pipe ... the tobacc is great too .. i am a newbi and i was gifted some of it an its is the bomb .... cheers all p


----------



## Alyks

I had some SG Med. Virginia in my no namer virginia pipe. mmm...yum


----------



## bpcr

Mac B ... Honey & Choc..... First time with this .... i think i like it ...lol :tu


----------



## maboman

Taking a break from packing for Toronto tommorrow....smoking a big bowl of FVF in the Bjarne.

Maboman p

Life is too short to smoke :BS


----------



## perogee

Enjoying some 965 in my homemade

And I have discovered something.......






It is a great pointer :ss (thanks Rolando for putting this in my head ALL THE TIME )


----------



## Mad Hatter

Since I finally got some new tins ordered tonight I will break out the last bowl of McConnell's Red Virginia I've been saving.


----------



## mugwump

I snuck in a half bowl of Butternut Burley in my new Sav Natural this afternoon and hope to fire up some FVF in my other Sav tonight. I seem to have lost my taste for English blends and haven't smoked one since spring. Hopefully the onset of cooler weather will reignite the taste buds or I'll have a lot of tobacco laying around.


----------



## Mad Hatter

mugwump said:


> I snuck in a half bowl of Butternut Burley in my new Sav Natural this afternoon and hope to fire up some FVF in my other Sav tonight. I seem to have lost my taste for English blends and haven't smoked one since spring. Hopefully the onset of cooler weather will reignite the taste buds or I'll have a lot of tobacco laying around.


Don't feel bad Wump. I lost my taste for lat and have about 2 or 3 pounds of it. Maybe its just a rite of passage.


----------



## maboman

This Morning I had a bowl of Embarcadero outside in the mist...was kinda cool actually.

The smoke nazis are out in force here in Toronto...got a few dirty looks from a few passers by and gave them a big smile and "good morning", they hate politeness and it pisses them off more...gotta love that 

Later some FVF..

Maboman p

P.S I lost my taste for Latika awhile back as well, I still have 4 oz. of Penzance at home...I'll revisit it one of these days.


----------



## TheTraveler

Had a perfect smoke today! 

Spent the morning at the flea market and came across an estate briar in really good shape for $3.00. Then my wife and I spent a couple of hours in the nearby state park sitting in the shade enjoying the breeze off the lake. Smoked a bowl of my local tobacconists house blend and it was perfect; perfectly packed, one relight ('cause I got too involved with my book to pay attention), no bite, smooth all the way down to the bottom - a very pleasant time.

The time flew by. p


----------



## Highstump

Earlier today I had some Luxury Twist Flake in an Armellini. Now, Edgeworth RR'd in a Kaywoodie 07 POY. p


----------



## Alyks

Had some Dan Tobacco DaVinci last night. I will be having more of the same tonight.


----------



## Senator

Penzance in a Savinelli Natural.

Earlier today...Macbaren Mixture #1 in a Stanwell bulldog.


----------



## RJpuffs

Old Gowrie in a Bjarne freehand just 'afore.


----------



## yellowgoat

Solani English luxury mix in my new _Savinelli La Pipa Rusticated 2007_


----------



## TheTraveler

I just lit my first ever bowl of Dunhill tobacco (Royal Yacht mixture, to be exact). Seven years of pipe smoking and this is my first taste of premium, tinned, imported tobacco - I've always smoked the loose, bulk tobacco from local B&Ms.

So far, it was worth the wait! This is quite nice!!! p


----------



## Alyks

Had some MacBaren Vanilla Cream earlier


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Had some Mac Baren Virginia No. 1 tonight in a good trusty cob... and realized for the 4th time that Virginias don't really do it for me. I haven't cracked the Mac Baren Virginia Flake yet, so maybe I'll eat my words tomorrow.


----------



## yellowgoat

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream now before that Butera Pelican.


May end the night with some Pirate Kake.


----------



## Hey Joe

FVF in a blasted Ben Wade zulu.


----------



## bpcr

Mc Griddle .. blend .... Mmmm good .....lol


----------



## TheTraveler

I thought I'd have a pre-cigar pipe! Why not, right? Tonight it was a bowl of Prince Albert. I'd never tried it but read some decent reviews here on CS and I agree with most of them - it's a pleasant smoke. Drug store blends don't have to be bad! p


----------



## perogee

Had a bowl of DaVinci in my small Brigham


----------



## Danielson

had a bowl of Boswell Berry cobbler and apple strudel tonight. great blends p


----------



## Alyks

perogee said:


> Had a bowl of DaVinci in my small Brigham


:tpd: Bowl of DaVinci in my meer.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Bowl of Christmas Cookie in my Boswell bent. Looks like there's only about three bowls left. Need to order more!


----------



## yellowgoat

Having some Nightcap in Savinelli La Pipa 2007.


----------



## Spongy

*Escudo* this morning in a Stanwell Royal Prince #12.
*GH&Co Bright CR Flake* in a Pipa Croci on the way home from work.


----------



## AZrider

It's my day off, so I'm smoking in the AM: GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a full bent SMS meer.


----------



## DonCarlos

Tonight I will smoke my fantastic Don Carlos pipe with some VA (orlik golden sliced) accompanied by one of my favourite islay whiskys; Lagavulin Cask Strenght 12y Special Release 2007. 

A good day:bl


----------



## smokinmojo

This mornings bowl was ST. Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Duca. I'm thinking some Escudo later today.


----------



## RJpuffs

McCle-tchup day today - Virginia Woods this morning in a Bjarne freehand. Gray Havens this afternoon in a Bjarne rhodesian. Tonite I may have to address the overflowing humidor :ss


----------



## TheTraveler

Tonight I enjoyed a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht while sitting on my sister's front porch watching the moon rise. Nice. I even got in a little pipe pointing!


----------



## maboman

Smoking a bowl of Gawiths Golden Glow in the Bjarne freehand.

Maboman p


----------



## hunter1127

C+D Three Friars in a BBB Xmas pipe


----------



## Mad Hatter

McConnell Scottish Cake........ not as good as Red Virginia but nothing to shake a stick at either.


----------



## Alyks

SG Sam's Flake in my meer. It was a good smoke, but the best I've had from this company. Though in my opinion still head and shoulders above most other blenders' offerings (I really like SG). This is a good virginia with a very light topping (which are my favorite kind of tobaccos); Although the description claims there is kentucky in this O didn't really taste.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Christmas Cookie in my Boswell bent


----------



## Hey Joe

Squadron leader in my Danbark last night watching the sunset.
P.A in a cob with my morning coffe.


----------



## Spongy

*Old Gowrie* in a Ser Jacapo Maxima Ball.


----------



## Vrbas

I'll follow up w/ Anniversary Kake which is the only vaper I own... out of a decently crafted Grabow pipe.


----------



## TheTraveler

I'm going to make tonight a sampler night. I plan to sample three or four different house blends from my local B&M and then finish with a bowl of Dunhill.

I'm starting out with a blend called Bit of Burley. p


----------



## Thom

Frog Morton in my sav natural followed by a RP double maduro - yum:tu


----------



## RJpuffs

Reiner's LGF in a Nording Eriksen last night. Delicious figgy spiciness, yum!


----------



## Bryterlayter

"My Blend" from a local B&M here in Louisville. Good stuff :tu


----------



## Trippmac

Black Forest from Cigar & Tabac, LTD.p


----------



## bpcr

:tuA bowl or two of boswells berry cobbler.... MMMM Goood :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Roll Cake in a Ben Wade pot. This is good stuff and hold its flavor fairly well through smoking.


----------



## Alyks

MacBaren Vanilla cream in a cob for me on my way to work.


----------



## yellowgoat

I think when I get home from work I'll have some Orlik Golden Sliced. I have been smoking nothing but Frog Morton for two days and need a brake from it.


----------



## Highstump

Cool and raining here this morning. Great pipe weather.

Kingfisher in a Stanwell Canadian. Yuban on the side.


----------



## yellowgoat

Thought about Orlik earlier but went with Hal O' The Wynd. First time I've had this and now thinking...Where has this been all my life???


----------



## Mr Flibble

Smoking Firedance Flake, not bad at all.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I've been firing up the pipe a bit the past few days... right now it's some chocolate flake in my largest cob.


----------



## Spongy

*Levin Pipes - Gorgorath* (try finding info on that one - I can't) in a stanwell pot.


----------



## bpcr

edwards quick draw in my new cao meer .... nekked lady meer at that ... lol


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani 633 Virginia Flake (with perique) in a London Made poker.


----------



## Piledriver

Reiners gold label, in a Grabow silver duke. My favorite baccy atm.


----------



## TheTraveler

Dunhill Royal Yacht - I'm glad I picked this tin up! p


----------



## yellowgoat

Hal O' The Wynd in my Neerup

Can't get enough of this stuff. :dr


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Irish flake in my Grabow big bowl pipe....quickly followed by me taking a nap. lol, I love this stuff.


----------



## Vrbas

Just got done w/ A-2100 from Dunhill.


----------



## TheTraveler

A Dunhill blend in a cob - 'cause that's just how I roll sometimes!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Dunhill Nightcap in my Sav straight model 401. Might smoke some Black XX in my Meer next.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Dunhill London Mixture in a Savinelli capri. As you can see im a Dunhill whore.
Brian..p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I've been smoking Plumcake all day so I guess I'll finish out my night with a bowl of that in an Irish Second


----------



## Mr.Lordi

My second bowl of "Black XX" in a "Abby 532"


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Black XX mixed with 5 brothers, in a cob-ish type pipe. :tu


----------



## Hey Joe

FVF in a blasted straight Stanwell billiard


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Jamestown Tradition-Rum Mixture in a Garbow collectors ed. 2003 paired with Canadian Club whiskey from 1976, on the rocks


----------



## yellowgoat

Boswells Best from a trade with RJpuffs.

Damn good blend.


----------



## rx2010

local stuff, summer delight. first bowl ever, brand new pipe


----------



## frankluke

rx2010 said:


> local stuff, summer delight. first bowl ever, brand new pipe


nice tim! p

i had nothing... sore throat.


----------



## Vrbas

Larry's Blend - H&H

Smoking it now.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

MacB's Navy Flake in a Sav silver band 401 straight


----------



## RJpuffs

Partial bowl of SG FVF to break in the new Jobs b'dog.


----------



## Doc Holiday

SG Kendal Plug


----------



## Lynchmeister

Just cracked a tin of Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## Trippmac

Just had Squadron Leader in a cob for the very first time. I love it!


----------



## Vrbas

Evening Stroll tonight. I'm starting to like this blend more and more... reminds me creamy cinnamon


----------



## DSturg369

Good Evening CS!!! Just finishing up some Armada in a Kaywoodie bent Campus. Earlier was some Old Gowrie in a prototype bent Bulldog. Since I'll probably be up for awhile still, I think some CH in a MM cob might be happening soon. p


----------



## RJpuffs

Nothing, nada, zilch ... on my way to the local medicine-man for the annual physical checkup. Have to be a good lil boy, or else he will take poke me with sharp objects.


----------



## DrewKP

Altadis Voodoo Queen in my Meer Churchwarden


----------



## rx2010

had another bowl of the local stuff, it's getting better (IE, I dried it out some, the pipe has had 3 bowls in it now, and I seem to be smoking it cooler)


but I can't wait for the many tins I have coming my way to get here, I would like to broaden my horizons (up from 1 blend)


----------



## Mennald

Butternut burley in an Ashton Old Church billiard p


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Roll Cake in my Aldo Velani estate billiard


----------



## IHT

*2015* in a Ser Jacapo Maxima Ball earlier today.


----------



## Vrbas

Prince Albert in a cob


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> *2015* in a Ser Jacapo Maxima Ball earlier today.


The dead has risen. p

Had some '08 Christmas Cheer last night. Good stuff this year.


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> The dead has risen. p


yep, fluck it. no need in being silent just cuz a mod (who's never around and didn't do his job) thinks i was causing problems when i wasn't... who does that benefit? just a stupid decision on my part to please someone that really doesn't matter in my life... that entire situation was bullshit anyway.

had some *Butera Matured Ribbon* in the CS Forum Pipe. it says it's all VA's, but it don't taste like it. had me thinkin there was latakia in there for some reason.


----------



## Neuromancer

House of Windsor Chocolate Cream* in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire...

*Sorta like Bob's Chocolate Flake, but ribbon cut...


----------



## Vrbas

IHT said:


> had some *Butera Matured Ribbon* in the CS Forum Pipe. it says it's all VA's, but it don't taste like it. had me thinkin there was latakia in there for some reason.


Smoked some of that last week thanks to a sample from the newbie trade. Really enjoyed it but couldn't really detect any resemblance to latakia. Just pure sweetness to me.


----------



## Trippmac

Gonna try some Early Morning Pipe for the first time in my cob.


----------



## IHT

Vrbas said:


> Smoked some of that last week thanks to a sample from the newbie trade. Really enjoyed it but couldn't really detect any resemblance to latakia. Just pure sweetness to me.


could've been a heavy Perique ghosting from that pipe...


----------



## Piledriver

Reiner's Golden label in a Savinelli Porto Cervo.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Penzance in my restored Savinelli Bruna. A great smoke in a great smoker. I'll be ordering this stuff in the 8oz can next time.
Brian..p


----------



## Mennald

Fresh from the USPS truck today was my new Ashton gilt edge. It was promptly filled with butternut burley and enjoyed. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani VA Flake in an old Barling canadian


----------



## Vrbas

Fillmore on my porch during an afternoon storm (excellent).


----------



## yellowgoat

yellowgoat said:


> Boswells Best from a trade with RJpuffs.
> 
> Damn good blend.


I meant rharris! lol :chk

Anyway. I'm a smoking some Escudo? Did I spell that right?

Excellent flipping tobacco!!


----------



## Mennald

GLP Key Largo in a Dunhill cumberland poker


----------



## rx2010

I plan on a bowl after dinner, the question is what, I have 12 varieties to choose from instead of just 1 (trades/purchases came in today)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mad Hatter said:


> Solani VA Flake in an old Barling canadian


:tpd:


----------



## IHT

*Orlik Golden Sliced* (from YellowGoat) in a Ser Jacapo rusticated ball.


----------



## Mennald

Barbary Coast in a smaller Tonino Jacono. 

I love this stuff even though it is a little finicky in how it is smoked. I have found that the can of Barbary Coast must remain open to air out at least 24 hours prior to smoking. It also only seems to burn well in small bore pipes. The tobacco must be filled a little on the loose side as well. It might seem like a lot of "requirements" to successfully burn a blend but it is worth it. p


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Eailer tonight at the local pipe night, I tried some Altadis "Mint Fresh" I think it is called. Wow, amazing stuff. Like smoking with Winter fresh gum in your mouth, or those mint tooth picks. Not bad.


----------



## DrewKP

Altadis Voodoo Queen (love this stuff) again in my no-name briar churchwarden p


----------



## JAX

This evening, Squadron Leader in my straight Big Ben.


----------



## rx2010

nothing, stupid painted-shut window


----------



## DonCarlos

Tonights smoke will be Connoiserur`s choice in a Stanwell rusticated, then Dunhill 965 in a Stanwell polished dedicated to it. (hca1 and hca2)


----------



## DonCarlos

DonCarlos said:


> Tonights smoke will be Connoiserur`s choice in a Stanwell rusticated, then Dunhill 965 in a Stanwell polished dedicated to it. (hca1 and hca2)


I overdid it and smoked another bowl of 965, 3bowls in 3 hours is to much, at least for me.

Anybody noticed im now a maturing primate


----------



## Bald1

2008 Christmas Cheer in Wiley freehand. Great tobacco, great pipe.

-Bryan


----------



## rx2010

MB Vanilla Flake earlier today

probably won't get another bowl until tomorrow


----------



## JAX

SG Commonwealth Mixture last night....gonna try to get another bowl in this evening (fingers crossed)


----------



## Doc Holiday

SG BBF


----------



## jeromy

North sea from tinderbox most likely.


----------



## RJpuffs

Tried Esoterica Dunbar in the whacky Nording today. Jury still not out on this one, need a few (dozen) more bowls to figure it out.


----------



## Vrbas

BCA last night for my bday p


----------



## Mennald

Castello full of butternut burley. :tu


----------



## tzilt

Yum. I am jealous, no pipe for me tonight.



Mennald said:


> Castello full of butternut burley. :tu


----------



## Phil The Thrill

A small bowl of Boswell's Raspberry Cream, in a no name. Better than I remembered it, It seems like it doubled in raspberry flavour since the last time I had it.


----------



## jeromy

Tonight I smoked a bowl of morning water from the tinder box. Not to bad...


----------



## Mad Hatter

'07 CC in my Aldo Velani billiard


----------



## DubintheDam

kAJUN KAKE!!!


----------



## Quick_nick

Been smoking Balkans and straight VA's lately. Right in the middle of that with Squadron Leader in a simple Comoy's.


----------



## yellowgoat

Having a early morning Hal O' The Wynd in my Bjarne Copenhagen before work


----------



## rx2010

having some local blended stuff right now

maybe something new later on


----------



## yellowgoat

Reiner Long Golden Flake In my Big Ben Club.


----------



## rx2010

someone give me a suggestion on what to smoke later 
http://tobaccocellar.org/tinlist.php?cellar=842

I wanna try something not flavored


----------



## yellowgoat

Escudo Navy Deluxe
Anniversary Kake
Full Virginia Flake Are the only ones I've had/have that are on your list and I say smoke FVF.


rx2010 said:


> someone give me a suggestion on what to smoke later
> http://tobaccocellar.org/tinlist.php?cellar=842
> 
> I wanna try something not flavored


----------



## rx2010

I was leaning that way, I think FVF it will be


----------



## drastic_quench

Fillmore in my Stanwell 217 - love that shape!


----------



## rx2010

smoking FVF and loving it


----------



## Quick_nick

half a bowl of 08 x-mas cheer. Now finishing off the last of my embaradero in a big Savinelli.


----------



## rx2010

butternut burley again for me

so good and so easy to smoke


----------



## DSturg369

I haven't been able to smoke too much since surgery on Sept 29th, with severe pain and even worse naseaua issues. I've started several pipes but just can't get 'em finished. I must have at least 10 to DGT as of right now. Going to "attempt" some PA Choice Blend in a new (to me) Dr Grabow Grand Duke apple tonight. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler

DSturg369, I hope you get well soon! :bl


I had a nice smoke for lunch today. I sat at a picnic table beside the pond behind my office building and enjoyed a bowl of some free tobacco I got from Altadis - Fox and Hound. I was very happy with this tobacco and I'm going to ask the local B&M owner to price some for me. The cool, crisp air and light breeze combined with a clear blue sky and fall foliage in it's early stages helped make the smoke as close to perfect as one could hope for! p


----------



## maboman

Revisiting Sam Gowiths brown rope number 4. This is some good stuff like I remember.


Puff S L O W L Y . . . . .

Mabomanp


----------



## Alyks

H&H AJ's vaper, and I'll try two get a second one in maybe 5110. I haven't smoked an english blend in a while.


----------



## Vrbas

Benjamin Hartwell's "Evening Stroll" for me tonight. It's about 50 degrees outside here so I just bundled up in one of my hoodies and put on my house shoes... taste like pure, nutty burley to me :tu


----------



## jeromy

tonight a bowl of captin spice from the tinderbox.


----------



## Alyks

One year ago I put away a jar of 5110, and I opened it today. I don't really smoke english blends anymore because I find latakia too overpowering. The stuff I smoked was velvet smooth, sweet, spicey; it was great. Tyler there's a sample of this stuff in the sampler I sent you.


----------



## michwen

Dunhill Nightcap in a Peterson Wicklow. Just love that baccy! :tu


----------



## Quick_nick

Froggy is on the Town, and dancing in a Comoys.


----------



## Neuromancer

Rattray's Black Virginina in a Dunhill County Cumberland...


----------



## Big D KC

Trying to make my way through a bowl of Dark Flake in a meer and wow, the reviews were right, this is some STRONG stuff! Not wanting to stay lit at all, but that may be me not puffing on it very often for all the salivating and hiccups! lol


----------



## Alyks

H&H AJ's vaper and GH rum flake


----------



## Vrbas

Anniversary Kake :tu


----------



## IHT

Big D KC said:


> Trying to make my way through a bowl of Dark Flake in a meer and wow, the reviews were right, this is some STRONG stuff! Not wanting to stay lit at all...


is that the scented or unscented. it's one of my favorites, the unscented... the scented doesn't seem as strong, but is still very good... it does seem to be a bit harder to keep lit, but nobody keeps score on smoking a pipe.
----

have only had 1 bowl at night on this trip to Oregon, which was *St. Bruno's Flake* in a Stanwell billiard. i have had a bowl at work on break, *Glengarry Flake* in a basket zulu.


DSturg369 said:


> I haven't been able to smoke too much since surgery on Sept 29th, with severe pain and even worse naseaua issues. I've started several pipes but just can't get 'em finished. I must have at least 10 to DGT as of right now. Going to "attempt" some PA Choice Blend in a new (to me) Dr Grabow Grand Duke apple tonight. :tu


if you don't mind me asking, what did you have done? maybe i missed the topic before...


----------



## Big D KC

IHT said:


> is that the scented or unscented. it's one of my favorites, the unscented... the scented doesn't seem as strong, but is still very good... it does seem to be a bit harder to keep lit, but nobody keeps score on smoking a pipe.


This is the unscented, but the first thing I tasted and it continued throughout the bowl though not as heavy was that "lakeland scent". To me it tastes like soap. Not sure what that's about..


----------



## DSturg369

IHT said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what did you have done? maybe i missed the topic before...


Last August I was diagnosed with Colorectal Cancer and have had 7 surgerys to date to remove the mass, scar tissue, and to smooth and remove the remaining muscle tissues. Each time they opporate it is through "you know where" and I get split 5 ways from Sunday. The splitting is what takes the longest time to heal. This last time on 9/29 should have been my last surgery, according to the DR's. Now, just slowly healing and trying not to feel so utterly helpless at home as I'm not able to do too much.


----------



## rx2010

PS Bullseye Flake for now, perhaps something else later


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight I have two bowls going!

In a meer I am smoking my first bowl of Marlin Flake, currently about half way through. Unfortunately at this point I am just kinda "meh" about it. Nothing really wow's me over with it. I partially rubbed it out and let it dry for about 4 hours. It's ok, hopefully my opinion will change after a few bowls of it. 

In between I am working on the first quarter bowl of Prince Albert in my new peterson. Overall not real impressive. I tried to alcohol leach the bowl to get the stain out and got quite a bit but not all of it. Even sanding it with 200 then 800 grit didn't get it all. I think it's tainting the smoke still. Oh well figured I would get started on breaking it in, the pipe is smoking well!


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Good old reliable Mac Baren's Vanilla Cream Loose Cut. I just transferred the rest of my 100 gram tin into a French Close Jar and realized how much 100 grams really is...


----------



## Vrbas

clean lungs tonight :hn


----------



## Big D KC

Got another 1/4 bowl of P.A. going in the new Peterson. Already tasting better then the first!

Also a bowl of "Britt's Balken", a sample I recieved with my 4noggins order. It appears its one of their "house blends". It's not too bad, but I honestly feel like I have smoked this exact blend before, even though I have only smoked a handfull of different tobaccos. Re-labeled perhaps??


----------



## IHT

have only had 2 bowls this entire trip thanks to the great state of Oregon and their royally phucked up laws.  why do i want to move here?

i need a good bowl, though. may force myself to have a bowl of PS LBF or Three Nuns tomorrow.


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> have only had 2 bowls this entire trip thanks to the great state of Oregon and their royally phucked up laws.  why do i want to move here?
> 
> i need a good bowl, though. may force myself to have a bowl of PS LBF or Three Nuns tomorrow.


If it would help I could smoke the Three Nuns for you. After all......There's Nun Nicer. p

McClelland's Oriental Mixture #6 in a Sasieni Berkeley Club for me tonight.


----------



## rx2010

having a bowl of trout stream right now, very nice

thanks again to Atlcatl


----------



## buzkirk

Enjoyed a bowl of the Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Johs pipe.(partially rusticated apple)

Tom


----------



## Dzrtrat

Golden Shag in an 80s.


----------



## aliefj96

PS Luxury Bullseye in a Kriswill


----------



## Piledriver

FVF in Savinelli


----------



## Big D KC

Once again another 1/4 bowl of the prince in the pete.

Also cookin a nice bowl of FVF in a meer. As a side note this is the bulk version, tastes just as sweet as the tinned as far as I can tell. Also the first time I've successfully folded and stuffed a flake! Well more like rolled it up but still. Sprinkled some loose on top and away it went.


----------



## Big D KC

Back again, another 1/4 PA in the pete, also a 1/4 PA in the new Ratrays pipe. So far its a GOOD smoker! It has a pre-coated bowl though, it really tasted bad the first few puffs.  Gettin better each puff but smokin the same baccy in the pete i've been breakin in really lets me taste the coating in the rattray.

Also workin with the unscented dark flake in a meer again.. whew!


----------



## Vrbas

Anniversary Kake in an old Medico Crest pipe... ahhhhhhh.



Big D KC said:


> Also cookin a nice bowl of FVF in a meer. As a side note this is the bulk version, tastes just as sweet as the tinned as far as I can tell. Also the first time I've successfully folded and stuffed a flake! Well more like rolled it up but still. Sprinkled some loose on top and away it went.


:al:z


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's going to be me cracking a new tin of McClelland's Bayou Slice. One of the Blakeney's Best line. I haven't tried it yet but a virginia flake with perique is definitely my kind of 'baccy! I believe I'll smoke it in my Savinelli Autograph that I practically stole off Ebay!

It's only 8:00 a.m and I'm already dreaming of tonight's smoke!


----------



## rx2010

enjoying a bowl of university flake thanks for Mr Lordi
in a peterson killarney thanks to TOB95939828374

peterson in a peterson, thanks guys!


----------



## Badkarma

Shortcut to Mushrooms (last of the 2 year old stuff) in my old Clay Warden.

I love that pipe.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Badkarma said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms (last of the 2 year old stuff) in my old Clay Warden.
> 
> I love that pipe.


Where the hell have you been??? Havent seen you in forever.


----------



## Badkarma

Kayak_Rat said:


> Where the hell have you been??? Havent seen you in forever.


Hey my brutha from across the border,

It's a long sad drawn out story. Let's just say that it's been the worst 2 years of my life. And no there is no police or jail involved.

Things have finally straightend out and I am learning to relax again.

Ran across my pipe stash and thought about you guys.

How you been bro?

Karma


----------



## Big D KC

1/4 PA in the Rattray earlier tonight, and now a bowl of Squadron Leader in a bent apple meer.


----------



## drastic_quench

Big bowl of Squadron Leader in my Peterson


----------



## Badkarma

My B&M was out of SL, so I settled for Grey Havens after dinner and just finished some Ironsides.


----------



## TheTraveler

Well that was a nice break - I just spent my lunch hour out by the pond behind my office building reading a book and smoking my pipe. Fox & Hound (an English blend from Altadis) smells quite nice outside on a pleasant autumn day. I love this hobby! p


----------



## Vrbas

Badkarma said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms (last of the 2 year old stuff) in my old Clay Warden.
> 
> I love that pipe.


Hmmm, very interesting name. I need to get me some if not for the name alone. Can't seem to find it online.


----------



## nanotech

FVF in my new estate Ascorti.p


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight I'm having my first bowl of Stonehaven, courtesy of EvanS. Very interesting to say the least, it tastes like an english but no latakia.. Gonna take a few more bowls to decide on this one! 

As a side note the flakes are almost paper thin which is just crazy! Not that I have seen tons and tons of tobacco but it just messes with my head how thin they are!


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday started with a nice bowl of SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy, dragged it out all morning. Afternoon was a small bowl of SG St. James Flake in a Petey rhodie. Late afternoon was a 1/3 (break in) bowl of some local burley in the new(er) Johs bulldog. Last night was a nice 2 hour delectable bowl of GLP Fillmore aged 2 years in a deep Bjarne freehand.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight, the last scraps of a tin of Dunhill 965 in an il Ceppo sandblast full bent (english tobacco in an italian pipe - no rules in my house!).

Later, it's good night with Rattray's Old Gowrie in a meerschaum carved head pipe with no name. A steal, and the carving is quite nice. Smokes very well.


----------



## parris001

Out of a fit of depression, I think I'll have a bowl of weed.


----------



## buzkirk

The last of my tin of Dan, Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, in my new Wessex L series pipe !


Tom


----------



## Big D KC

Trying out some Dorchester tonight, also courtesy of EvanS. So far so good. I haven't ventured much into the VA/Per blends yet. In fact to my knowledge only tried one other and it didn't do it for me at all that was G&H Louisana. This is much better..

Also working on the break-ins with the prince albert, the peterson, and the viking. I'm just not too sure about this cake thing lol.


----------



## EvanS

Had a bowl of Wessex Broadcut Burley (wharfrat) and started on a bowl of GLP Odessey


----------



## Vrbas

parris001 said:


> Out of a fit of depression, I think I'll have a bowl of weed.


:tpd: :hn


----------



## Danielson

First smoke in 10 days since I'v been sick with a bad cold. FVF in a cob and Im loving every bit of it. First bowl of FVF so far its one of my favorites!


----------



## Smarvy

I've already got my bowl of Exhausted Rooster packed in my BC Rhodesian, drying out a little bit. Can't wait.


----------



## jeromy

tonight a bowl of lancer slices that I got from DAFU in my newbie trade, in a Kilroy estate pipe I just got from eBay. Out in garage smoking it right now.


----------



## Doc Holiday

SG BBF


----------



## Big D KC

Tryin out Butternet Burley courtesy of EvanS in a cob.

So far so good, might need to dry the next one out a tad, havin a hard time keepin it lit.


----------



## Vrbas

None for me, thank you...


----------



## IHT

had some *GH&Co Bright CR Flake* in a *DeMaine Zulu* basket pipe yesterday.


----------



## dmkerr

Just got 3 estate pipes from Frenchy's and that Orlik is SKA-REEEMING for some Davidoff English Mixture!

Frenchy... what a fantastic gentleman!


----------



## Johan.Stockholm

Just started up my new Peterson Donegal Rocky bulldog with some Squadron Leader.Although I´m just breaking the pipe in the taste is really good. I love this new hobby of mine.

/Johan


----------



## TheTraveler

McClelland's bulk blend 2010 Classic Virginia in my Jobey bulldog.


----------



## maboman

This morning: GL Pease Cairo

After lunch: GL Pease Haddo's Delight

Tonight after dinner: SG Bracken Flake....(first try of this one)


----------



## JAX

Enjoyed a bowl of a houseblend called "Wharfmaster" yesterday afternoon and just wrapped up a bowl of Commonwealth.


----------



## Mad Hatter

CC '08 in a fresh Parker estate


----------



## Big D KC

Trying my first bowl of From Morton (another tip of the hat to EvanS) in my bent apple meer. I like it!


----------



## Big D KC

Vrbas said:


> None for me, thank you...


OUCH. I'm scared to ask.. what happened?!


----------



## Vrbas

Big D KC said:


> OUCH. I'm scared to ask.. what happened?!


I was eager to get my Xmas present, so invaded the shop and tried to take on all of Santa's elves at the same time :hn


----------



## dmkerr

Vrbas said:


> I was eager to get my Xmas present, so invaded the shop and tried to take on all of Santa's elves at the same time :hn


Most people clamp their pipe on the side of their mouths so you're ok!


----------



## TheTraveler

I just spent a little over an hour sitting outside enjoying the cool fall air and smoking a bowl of English Luxury in my Mauro Cateni. So nice - I love autumn. p


----------



## Vrbas

dmkerr said:


> Most people clamp their pipe on the side of their mouths so you're ok!


Dunno how the stitches would appreciate such harmful toxins!

Well, if I were to smoke tonight, I would be lighting up a bowl of Dark Flake.


----------



## buzkirk

Smoked a bowl of Dan, Da Vinci in a Johs pipe !


----------



## Big D KC

Just finishing up another bowl of Frog Morton in a meer, this is number 3 now in as many days. I like this stuff quite a bit! Only problem I am having is getting it to smoke all the way down. First half to 2/3's of the bowl goes fine, the last portion does not want to stay lit! Lots of hard unsmoked pieces at the bottom, lots of relights to get about half of whats left smoked followed by me getting fed up with it and dumping out the remaining little bit in the bottom.


----------



## Vrbas

As soon as i get these stitches out, i'll be smoking the FVF sample you sent me, consecutively for a few days. As i don't think i've ever actually dedicated myself to a blend long enough to actual "distinguish" it, so i'm going to start w/ FVF. Thanks Big D!


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight is Old Gowrie in a Pipa Croci about the size of my head!!!!

One bowl only tonight. It's a two hour smoke! LOVE it!


----------



## buzkirk

Tonight its Dan Blue Note in a Johs pipe p


----------



## yellowgoat

Escudo in a Neerup at the moment.


----------



## Bent Stem

9YO Renaissance in a Sav 1611. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Luxury Twist Flake in my Sasieni billiard


----------



## jeromy

had my first bowl of dunhill 965 tonight. p


----------



## Smarvy

jeromy said:


> had my first bowl of dunhill 965 tonight. p


I envy you, I wish I could experience my first bowl of 965 again; it's one of my favorites.

I'm continuing breaking in my Sav Estella, and I think tonight it will be GLP Tribute, packed and lit in a moment of silence.


----------



## VFD421

Just got home from work, a bowl of Hal O' The Wynd in a Peterson, still breaking it in


----------



## Bent Stem

jeromy said:


> had my first bowl of dunhill 965 tonight. p


I just opened a tin of 1999 Dunhill 965 a few minutes ago. It's my first time smoking it as well.p


----------



## stevo192

I'm having chairman's flake (one from smoke.co.uk i think) in my savinelli


----------



## IceChant

GL Pease - Westminster
I haven't smoke for very long, it was good one.


----------



## dmkerr

Let's see... I just finished some Frogmorton On The Bayou in a funky fancy meerschaum egg/eagle claw.

Next up, some Woofer-In-Earthenware... aka Barking Dog in my old clay churchwarden.

I guess the briars get the night off!


----------



## Piledriver

Squadron leader in a Dunhill chearrywood. First time trying SL and loving it:tu


----------



## drastic_quench

IceChant said:


> GL Pease - Westminster
> I haven't smoke for very long, it was good one.


Always an excellent choice.

I smoked Pease's Fillmore in a Stanwell. Towards the end it's very peppery and creamy, like country gravy.


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight I'm working on a half bowl of FVF in the pete I have been breaking in. Thought I would change it up a little bit..

Also have two 1/4 bowls of Carter Hall going in the new viking and rattray trying to get them broken in.


----------



## VFD421

Tonight is a bowl of Dunhill Light Flake in a cob


----------



## hunter1127

Key largo in a Russ Alan Dublin


----------



## drastic_quench

Any chance we could get a mod to add the apostrophe in "tonights" in the title? Tonight's, please.


----------



## Big D KC

Smoking my first half bowl of Boswell's True English in my new Boswell pipe!

Also smoking a half bowl of Haunted Bookshop in the estate/ebay Peterson Sports pipe I rehab'd!


----------



## dmkerr

I got four new meerschaums (Ebay win) in the mail yesterday along with another package full of tobacco. I'm guessing a bowl of Squadron Leader and a bowl of Chocolate Flake in two of the meers! 

Dang, is this fun! :chk


----------



## Old_Salt

First bowl of the day; some LBF in a City DeLuxe; Next up Marlin Flake in a Sav. 803 EX:ss


----------



## smokinmojo

Old Gowrie in the forum pipe.


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF in the Bjarne brandy. Too soggy, not the baccy's fault, its 100% humidity out there with the fog and rain. Tobacco truly is hygroscopic, it sucked that moisture right up and gurgled away.


----------



## Bluegrass

Still smoking the Franks Blend from Gatlin Burlier. It gets better with each bowl. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

KCF in my afro-meer


----------



## Jynxhaste

Tonight I will be lighting up some Dans Blend from Boswell's in my Nording Freehand. Yum


----------



## Big D KC

Mad Hatter said:


> KCF in my afro-meer


I just gotta ask! KCF? Afro-Meer? DO tell! 

Tonight another half bowl of Boswell's True English in the new Boswell pipe, this is really good stuff.

When that starts to get a bit warm, I set it down and pick up my first bowl of Dunhill 965 (bulk version) in a cob. My store still has a little bit left so I snagged a couple ounces of it. It's a bit dry, dunno how long its been there but still smokable. I like it..


----------



## jeromy

Just got back in from the cold garage, smoked a bowl of stonehaven, I was unable to finish it all the way. Hit me hard lol. I think this stuff is way more potent than I am used too. :hn I had to come in and eat something or I think I was going to be sick :r


----------



## EvanS

Esoterica Tilbury as primer for a bowl of Stonehaven


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big D KC said:


> I just gotta ask! KCF? Afro-Meer? DO tell!
> 
> Tonight another half bowl of Boswell's True English in the new Boswell pipe, this is really good stuff.
> 
> When that starts to get a bit warm, I set it down and pick up my first bowl of Dunhill 965 (bulk version) in a cob. My store still has a little bit left so I snagged a couple ounces of it. It's a bit dry, dunno how long its been there but still smokable. I like it..


Kendal Cream Flake (if you haven't tried it you should) in my african meerschaum. It held three whole flakes which is probably why I'm still awake at 1 am


----------



## TheTraveler

Just cracked my first tin of Escudo Navy De Luxe and I'm smoking some in my Mauro Cateni. It's my first time smoking coins and I guess I need to work on my technique a bit but so far I like it. Good stuff. :tu


----------



## VFD421

Peterson Irish Oak in my Peterson. First time I tried this, so far I kind of like it.


----------



## Big D KC

Mad Hatter said:


> Kendal Cream Flake (if you haven't tried it you should) in my african meerschaum. It held three whole flakes which is probably why I'm still awake at 1 am


Very interesting, just looked it up on tobaccoreviews.com, sounds good! I'll have to give that one a try one of these days!

Tonight, I'm smoking a big 'ol bowl of Boswell's Northwoods in a cheapy latticed meer from AND, its a good blend and shares some similarities with the True English of theirs I have been smoking on but no where near as good!


----------



## dmkerr

Right now it's Davidoff English Mixture in a no name pipe. Best "no name" I've ever smoked. Walnut finished bent brandy glass that I picked up from Frenchy's. The tobacco is interesting in that it can't decide if it wants to be an English or an aromatic. It works well for breaking in pipes!


----------



## maboman

Right now I'm smoking a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in my Benton pipe. (My hardly ever used latakia pipe)

Pretty darn good with a cup of coffee 

Maboman p


----------



## RJpuffs

This morning PS Luxury Navy Flake in a deep Bjarne freehand. Not a good pair, smoked better in the Petey 'dog - methinks it likes the smaller bowl.


----------



## VFD421

Tonight is some Reiner LGF #71 in a Peterson Aran bull dog


----------



## Big D KC

Workin on two 1/4 bowls of Carter Hall in the Ratray and Viking.. Breaking in new pipes kinda sucks hahah I have some other stuff I would much rather be smoking but I really need to get these pipes up and running so here I am. :hn


----------



## Vrbas

Butera's Matured Ribbon in a vintage kaywoodie, i can't wait to put out an order for a whole tin of this stuff


----------



## IHT

*Pinkertons Five Brothers* in a Sasieni 4-dot bulldog.


----------



## buzkirk

Dan Blue Note in a Tim West sidewalker


----------



## Vrbas

Full Virginia Flake tonight... wasn't bad but didn't live up to the hype I was expecting :/


----------



## dmkerr

It's Friday and it's been a hard week, so a headier brew (or two) sounds good!

I'm thinking Dunhill Royal Yacht and McClellands bulk #2015. Pipes will probably be a Savinelli Autograph and a large SMS meerschaum.


----------



## buzkirk

Smoked a bowl of Dan Da Vinci in a Johs part rusticated apple, on the way to the B&M to pick up a box of AF anejo sharks for my buddy.

Tom


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of Escudo in my Cavicchi bulldog earlier in the day and then a bowl of Solani VA Flake in my Pete spigot bulldog. Probably will close my evening with St James Flake in my Ben Wade liverpool.


----------



## TheTraveler

A bowl of Devil's Holiday in an estate Kaywoodie I rescued from a flea market. Interesting smoke - I believe I like it. In fact I'm going to smoke another bowl of it shortly.

p


----------



## gillywalker

my girlfriend is at home, her father's been really sick. So, here I sit with my new basket briar and half bowl of Squadron Leader.


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake again tonight.


----------



## TheTraveler

A bowl of Altadis Fox & Hound while watching The Good Shepherd (again).


----------



## joeysmac

Lane's BCA in my basket pipe...the flavor of the week.


----------



## Smarvy

I'm smoking some Sam G. FVF (Thanks Big D KC!) trying to break in my reclaimed Estella. Love this pipe, and this tobacco works great in it.

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## RJpuffs

Escudo this morning, the Moo reminded me to start burning thru my cellared tins to reach the "new" labeled tin p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

RJpuffs said:


> Escudo this morning, the Moo reminded me to start burning thru my cellared tins to reach the "new" labeled tin p


You know Ron, if you need help burning through the tins, I would be happy to oblige. 

Probably be Escudo or H&H Anni Kake for me tonight. In my Bjarne.


----------



## hunter1127

Epiphany in Stanwell POY 2000 billard


----------



## buzkirk

Smoked bowl of Dan Da Vinci in my Estate Bennington ( Prince #97 ?)

Tom


----------



## TheTraveler

Escudo in my Jobey bulldog. p


----------



## Quick_nick

08 xmas cheer in a Bjarne and sweet rum twist in a different Bjarne. All in all not a usual day as my balkans and english's got the back seat but a good day.


----------



## VFD421

First time with Escudo. After reading so much about it I just have to try. Hopefully a time to savor


----------



## drastic_quench

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli Natural


----------



## gillywalker

drastic_quench said:


> Squadron Leader in a Savinelli Natural


That is one of my favorite combos.
Tonight for me it's my new Dr. Grabow Grand Duke with some drugstore Half and Half.


----------



## VFD421

I will dip into the Escudo again. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Big D KC

Happy thanksgiving indeed!

Back in the saddle(bit) tonight! Not quite 100% but I been dying to have a smoke the last week! A sinus infection told me otherwise..

Tonight, I am working on my first test run of Old Gowrie (courtesy of dmkerr :tu) in a peterson zulu.. good stuff, I haven't yet met a Rattray I haven't liked!


----------



## emh

Good morning gentlemen!
As mentioned in the main forum, Im very much the newbie here.
With it being Thanksgiving I feel a bit of nostalgia is called for, so today the tobacco of choice is Prince Albert in a 50 year old LHS Purex "Caboose".
My Dad always smoked PA and it has never failed to deliver.


----------



## Danielson

Smoking some Christmas Cheer 2008


----------



## brado

I've really gotten into Balkan blends. I have been using Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend. Yesterday I picked up Balkan Supreme. I just like the taste of it right now.


----------



## dmkerr

Big D KC said:


> Happy thanksgiving indeed!
> 
> Back in the saddle(bit) tonight! Not quite 100% but I been dying to have a smoke the last week! A sinus infection told me otherwise..
> 
> Tonight, I am working on my first test run of Old Gowrie (courtesy of dmkerr :tu) in a peterson zulu.. good stuff, I haven't yet met a Rattray I haven't liked!


Glad you like the OG! I had some of your Haunted Bookshop last night. Really different than what I'm used to and really tasty!

As it happens, I'm smoking the OG now in a Pipa Croci "Big Dan". Tonight it's one of the other blends you sent me and then some good old Red Rapparee in my old clay pipe. The clay always gets pulled out on major holidays. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Vrbas

1st bowl of Trout Stream. Man, that is some good stuff.


----------



## buzkirk

Christmas Cheer 08 in a estate Filterwell bent bulldog

Happy Thanksgiving everyone !


----------



## nate560

happy thanksgiving all night train going here in grants tobacco shop rhodesian they were located in san francisco. dan ill send out the box of ch in the morning


----------



## IHT

*C&D Briar Fox* tonight before Turkey dinner.


----------



## Big D KC

Trying out some Frog Morton On The Bayou (courtesy of my man dmkerr once again :tu) this is the first bowl going in an ebay estate savinelli "sport" nosewarmer I picked up! About half way through at the moment, I like the tobacco and the pipe both!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hal o' the Wynd in a green Pete billiard tonight.


----------



## Danielson

Smoking some Boswells raspberry cream in a cob atm, its been awhile since Iv had an arro. Boswells makes some mighty fine tobacco


----------



## Vrbas

1792 in my new Savinelli. Holy crap this stuff is intense :SM


----------



## VFD421

Reiner long golden flake, Peterson Kilarney bent apple


----------



## dmkerr

Big D KC said:


> Trying out some Frog Morton On The Bayou (courtesy of my man dmkerr once again :tu) this is the first bowl going in an ebay estate savinelli "sport" nosewarmer I picked up! About half way through at the moment, I like the tobacco and the pipe both!


Glad you liked the baccy! You got the last of it - for now! I found it to be kind of dry but it smoked and tasted great. I puffed on some of your Boswell's Northwoods today. Whoa! Good stuff!


----------



## Big D KC

Nice! So far what I have had of Boswell's tobacco has been great stuff! Glad you liked it as well!

Tonight I am smoking a bowl of Vintage Esoterica Tilbury (courtesy of Smarvy! :tu) Appearently this is around 8 years old now. I'm smoking it out of a Viking Classic Bent Brandy. I'm not real sure about it. I expected with age that it would be a bit more mellow. I am getting some tongue bite just barely puffing on it. It definitely lets you know your smoking VA. Just not sure at this point.


----------



## VFD421

Tonight I shall dip into the Escudo again, this tin is going fast p Think i will have a snifter or two of cognac, see if these two play well together


----------



## McCharlie

I'm in the middle of my first bowl of Nightcap. Not too bad:tu


----------



## Vox3l

After dinner I'm going to have some After Dinner (I know, I'm living dangerously!), a blend by Rich's Cigar Shop here in Portland. Smells fantastic!


----------



## buzkirk

A pipe store house blend #4, in a Filterwell estate bent bulldog.

Tom


----------



## Quick_nick

Barbary coast in a Bjarne Viking classic.


----------



## Mad Hatter

FVF in a blasted billiard


----------



## Big D KC

Frog Morton Across The Pond (courtesy of Smarvy :tu) in a meer. I like this one I'm on bowl 3 of it, but probably won't make it onto my must buy list though.. Still good enough to smoke however! p


----------



## Smarvy

Well, to reciprocate, I'm smoking a bowl of Marlin Flake, courtesy of Mr. Big D, in my little Peterson. It's a great flake pipe for some reason. Thanks Big D!


----------



## Ultravox

H&H Egg Nog with a dash of GH Sweet Rum Twist. A perfect winter, pre-bedtime bowl.


----------



## Smarvy

Tonight it's Escudo in my new Bertram Rhodesian, pics of which may be found in the Estate Pipes Reclaimed thread (I'm proud of it ).


----------



## IHT

*McClellands Oriental #8* from '00 in a Big Ben.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I polished off three or four va DGTs from last week


----------



## bpcr

boswells berry cobbler in my boswell bent ..:tu


----------



## aliefj96

had my first bowl of PA on the ride to work today. blah.

it gets one more chance on the ride back tonight.


----------



## Quick_nick

Skiff Mixture, thank you Mad Hatter.


----------



## Jynxhaste

Tonight I am going to enjoy a bowl full of Northwoods in my Viprati.


----------



## Smarvy

Quick_nick said:


> Skiff Mixture, thank you Mad Hatter.


I just bought a tin of this today, how do you like it?

I'm having Stonehaven in a little Peterson.


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight I am working on a bowl of Vintage Sam Gawith Commonwealth courtesy of Smarvy! It's very good indeed! Smoking it a nice Scandia (I believe made by Stanwell) bent Acorn sandblast that I traded a buddy for.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Quick_nick said:


> Skiff Mixture, thank you Mad Hatter.


Good deal Nick. I'm glad you like that. I think I bought that in '05 so it has about the right age on it for a lat blend. I definitely like it better now because the little time in the jar seemed to bring out the VAs. Been smoking that Hal O' you sent. I dried it out and then rehydrtaed it with Bacardi rum which kinda gave it a little different flavor. Needs more but anyway Hal O's always good stuff.


----------



## Quick_nick

Smarvy said:


> I just bought a tin of this today, how do you like it?
> 
> I'm having Stonehaven in a little Peterson.


Skiff mixture is good stuff I like it more than squadron leader.


----------



## Quick_nick

Mad Hatter said:


> Good deal Nick. I'm glad you like that. I think I bought that in '05 so it has about the right age on it for a lat blend. I definitely like it better now because the little time in the jar seemed to bring out the VAs. Been smoking that Hal O' you sent. I dried it out and then rehydrtaed it with Bacardi rum which kinda gave it a little different flavor. Needs more but anyway Hal O's always good stuff.


I tried some Old Gowrie and I like it much better than Hal O. I'm glad you like it and your little experiment worked out.


----------



## Vrbas

*Anniversary Kake* in my mini Kaywoodie... my goodness! I can't get enough of this stuff! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## McCharlie

A little Christmas Cheer tonight.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a new Johs b'dog this morning. Joh ain't broken in yet, t'was a wee bit wet and nippy, took me 90 minutes to ash it down to the bottom.


----------



## andrew

I'm having some Northwoods out of my SMS. I really underestimated this baccy, very very pleasing to me.


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> HOTW in a new Johs b'dog this morning. Joh ain't broken in yet, t'was a wee bit wet and nippy, took me 90 minutes to ash it down to the bottom.


Followed by vintage McCletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodesian, this stuff is yummy!


----------



## VFD421

RJpuffs said:


> HOTW in a new Johs b'dog this morning. Joh ain't broken in yet, t'was a wee bit wet and nippy, took me 90 minutes to ash it down to the bottom.


Do you like the Johs? I was looking at those and at Nordings trying to decide on my next pipe. I have no experience with either.

Tonight I will try to finish off some Reiner LGF in my Peterson Aran 69


----------



## RJpuffs

VFD421 said:


> Do you like the Johs? I was looking at those and at Nordings trying to decide on my next pipe. I have no experience with either.
> 
> Tonight I will try to finish off some Reiner LGF in my Peterson Aran 69


My Johs is similar to my Bjarnes - not surprising since Joh was his top pipe maker. A little drilling/alignment issue - but easily repaired -vroom vroom- with my drill. Smokes good so far, hasn't broken in yet, gets hot flashes every so often. May make a good VA pipe (thick walls, conical bowl).


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight I am smoking some Vintage 2001 GLP Tribute courtesy of Smarvy in a large meer. Good stuff! Not so sure on the VaPer thing just yet, I think I need to work on some more regular straight VA's before heading back into the VaPer world. I had some escudo the other day and now this but I think I better hold back a bit longer..

earlier today on the ride to and from work I managed to sneak in some Britt's Balken I got from 4noggins.. Not so great on the ride in this morning, a little strong and a little bitey. Great after DGT'ing all day for the ride home!


----------



## Quick_nick

LBF in a Stanwell bent dublin.


----------



## Vrbas

More Anniversary Kake.... I swear, this stuff is going to :hn me

:dr....:mn....:BS....repeat cycle. (does it make me poop? not really, but i couldn't find any other appropriate smiley that was entertaining enough)


----------



## McCharlie

Some Boswell Christmas cookie tonight.


----------



## RJpuffs

Hamborger *V*eermaster in a Bjarne freehand. Finicky one, this *eermaster. Started hot first third, went mediocre middle third, went delicious final third (of course, ran out of time before the bowl could be finished).


----------



## bpcr

It will be a litttle Xmas Cookie for me also .... All Hail the boswell ....:tu


----------



## Bent Stem

GLP Cumberland in an Ascorti business KS.p


----------



## nate560

barking dog that came via trade


----------



## drastic_quench

Head cold, no pipe. Sad.


----------



## VFD421

Opening up my first tin of Robert McConnell Scottish Cake. Peterson Bulldog


----------



## WWhermit

Stonehaven in a Zeman piped named Fiery Cross!

WWhermit


----------



## Phlegmatic

Tried Peterson UF last nite, sooooooooooo lovely! Its like a VA on stereoids. Its not aromatic sweet, but mega VA sweet. Whoever came up with this flake is a genious! I have no idea how they made it like this; maybe they have found a casing that tastes like VA. It has a fair amount of burley, so I guess thats there to hold the casing! :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## andrew

Tonight I'm thinking some Penzance in my boswell.


----------



## McCharlie

Boswell Cherry Smash in my new Karl Erik.


----------



## Big D KC

Must just feel like a "Boswell Night"! 

I'm having a bowl of Boswell's "True English" In my Boswell nosewarmer twist pipe!


----------



## PipesandGOP

Long rainy night called for some year old GL Pease Piccadilly in the Radice and then had to copy BigD and smoke a little of the Bjarne Virginia Blend in my Bjarne.


----------



## nate560

1792 sample from rich at 4noggins in sav squat tomato just before bed


----------



## Piper

FVF in a bent apple. Before that GLP Barbary Coast in a less bent apple.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Roll Cake in a Parker dublin


----------



## McCharlie

McClelland Honeydew in the La Rocca.


----------



## Vrbas

Don't tell anybody, but i had a delightful Don Kiki Brown Label Robusto cigar tonight :ss

Also, earlier today I gave Boswell's Dutch Treat another run.


----------



## nate560

hi all penzance in a bent peterson 69 then moving on to red rap in a trade from dan k


----------



## Big D KC

965 (bulk) in a cob. Quick, easy, and a smaller sized bowl since I need to get into bed earlier then I have been as of late!


----------



## VFD421

Tried some Carter Hall earlier this evening, now I am having some McConnell Scottish Cake


----------



## dmkerr

Last night it was Boswell's "True English" (thanks, Big D!) in a humongous meerschaum.

Tonight I get two!  I'm thinking Squadron Leader in my Charatan Belvedere poker and McClelland's #2015 in my Savinelli Autograph.


----------



## Big D KC

What did you think of the True English Dan?? I'm curious..


----------



## dmkerr

Big D KC said:


> What did you think of the True English Dan?? I'm curious..


It was good enough for me to buy more! Very successful trade. Thanks, man.


----------



## andrew

I'm stuck on penzance. Cant get enough.


----------



## Big D KC

dmkerr said:


> It was good enough for me to buy more! Very successful trade. Thanks, man.


Excellent! My smokin buddy and I bought a pound as well! Damn it's good stuff! Glad you liked it!


----------



## Quick_nick

Some 08 x-mas cheer earlier and just now a little Rum Twist.


----------



## Bent Stem

Penzance in a little Pete 317. p


----------



## dmkerr

Big D KC said:


> Excellent! My smokin buddy and I bought a pound as well! Damn it's good stuff! Glad you liked it!


Yep! Gonna puff on some today in my favorite cruddy looking meer while I use the leaf blower. Got snowed on last week before I could get the last of the leaves up and now the snow has melted.

Later will probably fire up some McClellands Bayou Slice in a big meerschaum and finish off the day with some Red Rapparee in my Stanwell Golden Danish.


----------



## RJpuffs

Packing Loading the Petey Rhodesian with SG St. James Flake for the post feeding time festivities.


----------



## EvanS

Hey Ron, St James for me as well....packed, definitely


----------



## RJpuffs

EvanS said:


> Hey Ron, St James for me as well....packed, definitely


Eeek! Shhhh, you'll wake up the cattle.

If it stops raining anytime today, perhaps a bowl of GLP Fillmore, perique cravings abound. Rain storm knocked the power out at home, wife and kiddie are huddled under the bed terrified of darkness/lightning. I'm staying at work in the light!


----------



## mugwump

Squadron Leader in a straight Stanwell after lunch and I'm looking forward to some Holiday Spirit in my Savinelli natural sometime tonight. Gotta get in some serious smoking before the cold snap hits over the weekend.


----------



## Jynxhaste

I will be smoking some margate


----------



## Big D KC

Smoking a bowl of Riverboat Gambler in a my viking bent brandy! Not bad, kinda stout! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

GLP Fillmore in a Bjarne freehand this morn. Reiner LGF in the whacky Nording for later.


----------



## Requiem

Old Dublin in a Hilson straight apple.


----------



## yellowgoat

Tonight is some 07 Christmas Cheer from IHT in my Neerup,sipping some spicy Bloody Marry and a honey beer about to pop in the Dark Knight.


----------



## buzkirk

Finishing up some 08 Christmas Cheer in a Johs pipe.


----------



## IHT

*Three Nuns* in a Rad Davis squashed tomato


----------



## Mad Hatter

1792 in a Sasieni billiard


----------



## Quick_nick

McClelland 2015 in a savinelli billiard EX, this thing is a friggin monster.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Vrbas

Piper said:


> Haddo's Delight in a Dunhill root dublin.


I wish i wouldn't have left my sample of Haddo's Delight at home  I've been hearing more and more about it... how was it?

Tonight I went a round w/ Devil's Holiday and must say, what a fruity blend... but not a cloying fruity; a nice pick-a-berry-in-the-woods fruity .... wait what?


----------



## Piper

Vrbas, I'm no expert at describing tobacco but Haddo's smells like dried prunes and leaves a sweet flavor in my mouth almost like after you eat raisin. I really like this blend.


----------



## Dedalus

PDT in my new, just arrived this evening Peterson Killarney 05.
Looking forward to a latakia (once I find a good one for me) in a Neerup (next purchase)...s l o p e...


----------



## Big D KC

Erinmore flake (thanks Justin!) in a meer. I wish my palate was more refined to pick up and taste the stuff some of you other guys do, this one is supposed to be "fruity", but as of yet I just... don't. Oh well I guess! Either way, I'm still p.


----------



## VFD421

Loading up my Peterson Killarney 03 with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster. 

Thanks RJ :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

McCle-tchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand. With 2 years of age, this weed is sublime!


----------



## mike t

balkan supreme in a gbd new era rhodesian


----------



## dmkerr

RJpuffs said:


> McCle-tchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand. With 2 years of age, this weed is sublime!


I hope 14 years is kind to it. I've got a tin that's been sitting around since 1995. Probably won't get to it until late next year!


----------



## RJpuffs

dmkerr said:


> I hope 14 years is kind to it. I've got a tin that's been sitting around since 1995. Probably won't get to it until late next year!


Oooooo :dr


----------



## dartplayer1

Stonehaven in a small Meer:tu


----------



## Big D KC

965 in a my Rattray's pipe. Quick & easy! Had some Boswell's True English, in my Boswell nosewarmer earlier tonight.


----------



## Bent Stem

Squadron Leader in a Pete Prem. 305. p


----------



## VFD421

Big D KC said:


> 965 in a my Rattray's pipe. Quick & easy! Had some Boswell's True English, in my Boswell nosewarmer earlier tonight.


Just took delivery of a Boswell nosewarmer today. Will try half a bowl of Dan's blend


----------



## seedubs1

Penzance in a monster Ardor pipe. going to be smoking for hours:ss


----------



## Big D KC

VFD421 said:


> Just took delivery of a Boswell nosewarmer today. Will try half a bowl of Dan's blend


Must. Post. Pics. ASAP! 
:dr


----------



## VFD421

Big D KC said:


> Must. Post. Pics. ASAP!
> :dr


OK Big D, I put a photo of it over in the Picture thread. It is my first Boswell. p
Tonight I will probably try some SG FVF in my Peterson Bulldog.


----------



## Big D KC

Very nice pipe!! I love it!

Tonight I am trying a sample of McClellands Rose of Latakia. Not at all what I expected from the label and the tin aroma. But on the other hand I do like whats goin on in the bowl. Smoking it in a large meer..


----------



## DrewKP

tonight was Bob's chocolate flake in my meer p was a bit too cold out to really enjoy it though, even with my leather jacket and scarf I was freezing.


----------



## nate560

today i broke out some peter stokkeby balkan supreme that i sent in a trade and thought i should keep some out for myself smoking it in a butz choquin large black rusticated saucer so enjoy and *happy smoking!*


----------



## Big D KC

S/G Chocolate Flake, (thanks EvanS!), smoking it in a bent apple meer. No chocolate flavor to me so far.. Kinda bitey, I need to ease off the puffing a bit I think. I folded and stuffed this one, and think it might smoke better rubbed out next time..


----------



## DrewKP

Dan tobacco Da Vinci, mostly so I can smoke inside instead of outside in the cold and noone will complain about the smell.


----------



## RJpuffs

2 yr vintage GLP Montgomery in a Bjarne freehand. Little wet and went sour halfway, methinks this pipe needs cleaning.

Coming up - HOTW in a Johs (busy Frank-filling and making a mess on my desk).

After the mid-day feeding, plans are being prepared for St.James Flake in a Petey Rhodesian (if it doesn't rain/snow/locusts).


----------



## VFD421

Earlier I had a bit of FVF. Later I may try some Christmas Cookie in my own personal hand carved hunk of briar p


----------



## andrew

08 Christmas cheer in a SMS meer


----------



## buzkirk

Local blend #4, in my new Jobey Stromboli #300


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

Nice big bowl of Boswell's Christmas Cookie!!! :tu


----------



## MickeyFinn

My old friend Troost in a cob.
Dave


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sam's Flake in my Ashton rhodesian


----------



## RJpuffs

This morning GLP Fillmore in a Bjarne freehand, ahhhhh.

Attempting to imbibe Escudo in a Peterson Bulldog - had to run back indoors when the blizzard hit. Dang biggest snowflakes I've ever seen, saucer sized.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's McClelland's Blakeney's Best Bayou Slices. This is really good stuff! A very nice broken flake VaPer that's easily rubbed out and has an incredible flavor and aroma. Think I'll pop this in my Savinelli Hercules.


----------



## Big D KC

Vintage Commonwealth in a smaller bent Mario Grandi pipe. Already love the baccy, and from the first 1/4 this pipe is a great smoker! Hope it continues the trend!


----------



## VFD421

Tonight I will finish off the last of my Hamborger Veermaster sample. I really like it and will buy some soon.


----------



## RJpuffs

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Peterson Rhodesian. This pipe is terrible, didn't do justice to the wonderful weed. Will attempt second bowl later in a Johs Bulldog.


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight is a hodgepodge. On the way to and from work today I split a bowl of Orlick Golden Slice in my new Mario Grandi nosewarmer. 

Technically I just got through about half a bowl on the way in. Appearently I lost the pipe nail I had in the truck, and based off of the recent thread about using your finger to tamp I gave that a try. Well needless to say it didn't go so well and I pretty much plugged the pipe up. Finally gave up trying to get it going as I pulled in the drive this evening.

Since I really needed to smoke this bowl all the way to the bottom for break in, I dumped out the loose ash and filled it back up with some old gowrie to smoke a full bowl. 

Other then me plugging it up like a doofus, the pipe smokes great! (as does the bent from last night, both great smokers!) The Golden Slice on the other hand, well it sucks. Didn't care for it at all. Glad I just got a sample and not a tin, nothing too it really.

So now I'm about halfway through the mixed bowl and not sure about my concoction either lol oh well, you win some you lose some..

p


----------



## aliefj96

popping the cherry on a pouch of Mac Baren Vanilla creme in a Savinelli


----------



## nate560

smoking s&g kendal cream flake in a peterson killarney #69. waiting for english stout from pipes and cigars to dry a bit have a nice savinelli bent for it


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands #2050 Oriental Cavendish in a Stanwell. I'm not an aromatic devotee by any stretch but this one has a very light casing and the taste of the oriental tobacco comes through as well as the mild flavoring. High quality leaf and no extra goop in the heel or shank (or stem). Highly recommended for those who occasionally want something that will please those around him as well as himself... although it probably pleases those around me more than me! I'm still a committed VaPer/straight virginia/English guy! p


----------



## andrew

Okay, I need to start compiling a list. I think I'll start with #2050.


----------



## VFD421

Opened up my first tin of Mac Baren HH mature Virginia. Will fill up my Peterson Bulldog and relax.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## Big D KC

Having a big 'ol bowl of Penzance tonight in a Scandia (Stanwell) Bent Acorn. After the losing streak I've had the last couple days with the VA's I figured I would go for the gold and claim that heavy latakia satisfaction!


----------



## Bent Stem

1999 Dunhill 965 in a Treadway billiard. p


----------



## buzkirk

Having a bowl of #4, in a Jobey Stromboli #300


----------



## dmkerr

Since Christmas is coming, I'm going to crack open a tin of Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd from 1994. I think it's probably aged to perfection by now. Or maybe it's completely moldy!  We'll find out tonight! It's going in a Savinelli Autograph the size of my fist. LOVE those big pipes that are still light enough to hold in the jaw.

I just ordered a pound of Hal in bulk from www.pipesandcigars.com. We'll see how the old compares vs the new! Assuming the old has survived a decade and a half, that is.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno ready rubbed, in a 3/4 bent dublin Big Ben pipe.

After dinner I´m sure to have some Old Dublin.


----------



## MickeyFinn

Dorchester in a cob. Very nice!!


----------



## VFD421

Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia in a Peterson bulldog


----------



## Big D KC

Having a bowl of well aged S.G. Grouse Moor (courtesy of Smarvy! :tu). Smoking it in a large meer. So far so good, it's not too bad. This is my first known attempt at an aromatic. Then again it's aweful hard to tell on most these tobacco's. It definitely tastes different then just tobacco, but I honestly can't tell you what else it tastes like. Burns a little hot.


----------



## paperairplane

It's 10* outside. My habit loses to survival around 25*F.

I am going to visualize some warmer weather and a bowl of nightcap...


----------



## Mad Hatter

Davidoff Flake Medallions in my Cavicchi bulldog


----------



## VFD421

It is almost Christmas, may as well fire up a bowl of Boswell Christmas cookie in my Boswell nosewarmer. 

Merry Christmas everyone p


----------



## Quick_nick

Had a bit of LBF in a new estate Bjarne, just now a bhalf bowl of barbary coast. Tomorrow is an all X-mas cheer day for sure.


----------



## mclayton

MacB Navy Flake in a Tsuge Arashi tonight


----------



## IHT

nuthin, at the in-laws til saturday.


----------



## Big D KC

Smokin some well aged Pease Tribute tonight! Courtesy of Smarvy, Merry Christmas bud! Smoking it in my Savinelli Sport panel billiard nosewarmer that I seem to have to dedicated to VaPer's I guess! It's good stuff thats for sure!


----------



## Darth Smoker

One year-old PS LBE in a Pete Sherlock
Merry Christmas to all
Roy


----------



## dmkerr

4 bowls today - woo hoooo!!!

First, some Frogmorton On The Town in an Ashton Pebble Grain

Second, some Stokkebye's French Vanilla in an SMS meerschaum. Not bad but definitely the low point.

Third, some Hal O' The Wynd in a Cesare ring grain.

Finally, and at present, some McClellands Bayou Slice in a Pipa Croci Big Dan. A great VaPer to finish off a great day!

Merry Christmas to all and to all a great smoke! (or 4!)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Today I smoked Solani Silver Flake, Aged Burley Flake and CC '07


----------



## Requiem

University Flake, in a Hilson bulldog (1/8 bent).


----------



## Mad Hatter

Aged Burley Flake in my Pete B2


----------



## gillywalker

Haunted Bookshop in a Comoy's 42 my girlfriend got me for Christmas. Do non-english blends work in English pipes?


----------



## dmkerr

Yep, no rules! I regularly smoke english blends in an italian pipe, and just last night I smoked an English blend in an American corn cob. 



gillywalker said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Comoy's 42 my girlfriend got me for Christmas. Do non-english blends work in English pipes?


----------



## Vrbas

I'll be lighting up my first bowl of Lux Bullseye Flake later tonight... what should i be expecting?


----------



## stevo192

Had a nice bowl of old lodge from pipesandcigars.com (part of a sampler pack kindly sent to me by professormike) in a semi bent estate pipe i picked up from ebay. My first real taste of a latakia blend and I'm definitly going to have to try some more.


----------



## mike t

Vrbas said:


> I'll be lighting up my first bowl of Lux Bullseye Flake later tonight... what should i be expecting?


 the stuff is absolutely wonderful got 8 oz for christmas think ill join ya in a bowl a pete 314 that is mike

ps try luxury navy flak as well


----------



## IHT

Vrbas said:


> I'll be lighting up my first bowl of Lux Bullseye Flake later tonight... what should i be expecting?
> 
> 
> mike t said:
> 
> 
> 
> the stuff is absolutely wonderful got 8 oz for christmas think ill join ya in a bowl a pete 314 that is mike
> 
> ps try luxury navy flak as well
Click to expand...

indeed. i prefer LNF over LBF.
LBF has a bit more "hay" like flavors for me, and the cavendish center is a waste of time (no flavor, but it looks neato).

also, if you have had Davidoff Flake Medallions, it tastes identical to LBF to me.


----------



## Big D KC

This just isnt working out for me tonight. I started off with a bowl of 2020 Matured Cake in a meer and after about a quarter bowl it really started to bite and just not taste good. The baccy is a bit on the dry side. Rather then fight with it I figured I would dump it and start over, this time with some aged Grousemoor but damn if it will stay lit. Plus I packed it too tight. 

I'm just generally not having a good pipin' evening here.. I haven't really had this happen before that I recall.


----------



## mike t

ill tell ya what i smoked some lbf in a 314 pete which is great BUT tonight i had it in a butz choquin full bent granada and it was like heaven, packed right, puffed right, 1 relight well yall know it was real damn good. it was one of them this is why i smoke a pipe moments mike


----------



## Vrbas

Think i might go for some Red Cake tonight.

Went to a local cigar shop that just opened and they had this in bulk for cheap cheap. I bought an oz of this and an oz of BCA and rang up at $3.99 ---> so that's like, what? $2 an oz? Hot dog, i wish they carried more blends.


----------



## Vrbas

Just smoked some Red Cake. I must say, what a good smoke. I really liked it as the full Virginian flavor comes through. However, it was quite bitey. This blend would be completely awesome if it didn't bite... remedies?


----------



## VFD421

I obtained 8oz of Esoterica Dorchester in the Christmas gift I bought for myself. I had a bowl last night after work and it was pretty good. I will try a bowl with my morning coffee today


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight some Exhausted Rooster in my Savinelli Hercules followed by my traditional Red Rapparee in a clay churchwarden at midnight.

Thanks to Smarvy for turning me on to Exhausted Rooster! :tu


----------



## IHT

had some *Old Gowrie* on the drive into work in a Kurt Huhn Tulip.


----------



## Requiem

Irish Oak on a Big Ben lovat.

I read that IO gets better a few weeks after you open the tin, and I totally agree. I´m almost done with this tin which was open about 5 weeks ago, and each bowl tastes better and better.


----------



## Dedalus

Boswell berry cobbler in peterson killarney 05. (I was not as impressed as I had hoped I would be). Looking forward to the McConells Scottish Cake that's in the mail.


----------



## mike t

lnf in a stanwell hans christian andersen with the plain stem mike


----------



## Big D KC

Finishing up a bowl of a Britt's Balkan from 4noggins in a bent Mario Grandi. Will probably load up some Riverboat Gambler next in a peterson zulu..


----------



## Vrbas

Vanilla Cream (flake) in my Grabow Royalton... positively delightful


----------



## nate560

G&H rum flake just came into day with a few other things from rich at 4noggins in a bent savinelli birthday pipe


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper

As we speak - TinderBox Green River Vanilla in a Royal Ascot Supreme billiard.


----------



## Requiem

University Flake in a Hilson billiard (my 1st pipe).

I never had tongue bite, but my dinner tonight consisted in a portuguese tradicional dish with a lot of raw onions, and the corner of my lips are on fire with this smoke!


----------



## IHT

*Three Nuns* in the CS forum pipe


----------



## Vrbas

Looks like i'm going w/ Vanilla Cream again :dr


----------



## Big D KC

Pirate Kake in a bent Scandia Sandblast Acorn!


----------



## DonCarlos

last nights smoke was 1997 christmas cheer given to me as a sample of high quality by Dubinthedam. How can I bump up his ring gauge for this fantastic gesture?

The christmas cheer was a truly great smoking experience, I loved it!


----------



## cencalballer

my decent savinelli-dont know the model it was an estate pipe and some special blend that the local place has 2oz for under $3 and its really good


----------



## Dedalus

Old Dublin...while I anxiously await a slew of VaPers!


----------



## N7COF

Pipeworks & Wilke lucky #13 in my Peterson :ss


----------



## dmkerr

First it was C&D's Three Friars in a Savinelli Hercules. Good VaPer with added burley (VaPerBur?). Nice pipe! Now it's Balkan Sasieni in a large Ashton Pebble Grain. I'm not sure why I bought this tobacco since I was never a big fan of Sobranie white, even though I know it's reached classic status. It's ok but I'll probably offer it up for trade on the appropriate forum shortly.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Plumcake in my irish second


----------



## N7COF

My new favorite aromatic:

Wilke's famous No. 515. A blend of ribbon cut Virginias and toasted Black Cavendish, or as the Wilke sisters described it: " exotic tobaccos aged in a rare Jamaica Rum - smooth, mild with a delightful aroma"

Smoking it in my Trypis 1/4 bent applep


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight its the classic original From Morton. I'm smoking it out of a big canadian. Its labeled WOLF London HH then has a W with a dot underneith it. The bit has only a chrome metal ring inset in it. Not sure who actually made it. I havent been able to find anything about it online.

It's very odd to me. Not a shape I am drawn too at all. Big bowl though. Nice wood for sure, I got in a 3 pipe trade I did with a guy. Smokes nice so far..


----------



## nate560

first off tonight it was g&h dark birds eye in a stanwell 1919 bull dog and the last bowl of the before bed dunhill nightcap in very old grabo crown duke enjoy all


----------



## nate560

first off g&h dark birdseye in a stanwell 191 bull dog then to finish before bed dunhill nightcap in a very old grabo crown duke enjoy all


----------



## VFD421

Some SG 1792 Flake in a Peterson Bulldog.


----------



## IHT

DonCarlos said:


> last nights smoke was 1997 christmas cheer given to me as a sample of high quality by Dubinthedam. *How can I bump up his ring gauge for this fantastic gesture*?


to the bottom left of his user information in the post (under his name, post count, etc), you'll see 3 graphics. one of them is a silve square with a checkmark and an "X" inside it.
click that. a pop-up appears, you choose to give or deduct RG, then give a reason why (or don't).

done.

i may need to hit him up as well with some "puffer gauge". :r

-----------

haven't smoked it yet, but i'm going to at lunch. *GLP Telegraph Hill*.
it's been a while since i had an open tin, but i just opened one this weekend. i wanted to post about it n a review thread, but there are none.
it seems that my first two tins of the stuff had really wide tobacco leaves, not standard ribbon cut. more like these were just giant leaves that someone tore and threw in there. just overly large chunks. they packed and lit easily, and always tasted good, so i just figured _that's_ how it's suppose to look. it was just different shades of brown, from light to chocolate, and a couple specks of black.
after opening this other tin, i was amazed at how great this tin looked. the tobacco was a nice reddish/brown hue, with dark mixed in - amost a velvet look to the tobacco. and it was an actual RIBBON CUT this time. totally different appearance in the tin, like they were different blends.
can't wait to try and see if they taste the same now.


----------



## RJpuffs

This morning SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. Later plans are afoot for some SG St. James flake in a Petey Rhodie.


----------



## dmkerr

New shipment of 'baccy should be in today and I'll probably try some GLP Haddo's Delight. I've struggled to find a GLP blend that I like but I'm hoping this is the one. They get such great reviews that I should like them but so far I've found them ho-hum.


----------



## N7COF

Pipeworks & Wilke#515 in my Trypis p


----------



## Dedalus

No smoke tonight, got too busy and by the time I looked at the clock I realized I had enough time to post this before getting to bed if I wanted to be functional tomorrow. Man, isn't this why I started pipe smoking in the first place, so slow down and enjoy life a bit? Humphf, yes. So it goes. Perhaps I'll have a smoke on the walk in to work tomorrow: still working on that tin of Old Dublin, enjoying it less as I go, though. It's starting to taste a bit too much like stale cigarettes. I'm looking forward to my backordered Westminster (I'm still at GLP virgin) and some VaPer samples to send me down that long and hopefully glorious road.


----------



## Big D KC

Tonight started off with my last bowl of a sample of C&D Bayou Night from EvanS! Had it in a 1/8 bent Hilson Avanti. That was good stuff, thanks bud! I will be ordering more of it!

Now I'm onto some 965 in a bent Mario Grandi!


----------



## VFD421

Some 1792 with my morning coffee p


----------



## Johan.Stockholm

Tonight I´m sitting on my balcony with my no-name billiard smoking McConnells Scottish Cake.

/JS


----------



## IHT

GH&co Sliced Brown Twist in an Orlik Canadian.


----------



## mike t

lbf in the pete 314 cant get enough of this stuff!


----------



## Quick_nick

About to have some Skiff in a Bjarne Billiard, I love these straight pipes now when earlier I wouldn't go near them. A Dublin or a Lovat are next on my list.


----------



## IHT

forgot to say that i had *Old Gowrie* today after lunch (that was before the Sliced Brown Twist).

just finished a bowl of *MBs Dark Twist* in a Meer.


----------



## N7COF

Pipeworks & Wilke's Mettoweep


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I smoked McClellands Dark Navy Flake in a CAO meer and also Frogmorton on the Town in an SMS meer. Can't get enough of those McClellands blends!


----------



## RJpuffs

2 year vintage GLP Fillmore in a Bjarne freehand, ahhhhhhhhh.

Later will have Escudo in a Petey b'dog (weather/wife permitting).


----------



## VFD421

1792 flake in a Peterson bulldog. Sure am glad I have the day off and can smoke inside :cf


----------



## mike t

ennerdale flake in a h&b corncob thanks to big d hes a hell of a guy


----------



## Requiem

St. James Flake in a Big Ben lovat. (on the balcony :tg - sister in law´s home).


----------



## VFD421

Some Boswell hunters choice in one of their nose warmers


----------



## nate560

escudo in a grants pipe shop sitter then kcf in a stanwell billiard then as always nightcap in old grabo billiard before bed


----------



## Mad Hatter

My first post-op pipe was a 60s Ben Wade pot of 07 CC tonight :boohoo:


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I smoked Rattray's Black Virginia with added perique (see my review) in a Nording freehand and also some 15 year old Hal O' The Wynd in an il Ceppo. The old Hal is way better than anything I could blend, heh heh.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Had some Telegraph Hill by Pease. Pretty good. Very dry in tin, reminded me of Bayou Morning by C&D due to the perique. When Pease says a dash of perique, it's usually too much for me.


----------



## smokinmojo

Just had a bowl of C&D Opening Night in a Peterson bulldog. :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

Ah, the temp rose all the way to 30* (ice didn't melt, but pipe weather). Started the AM with a sweet bowl of McCletchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand. Afternoon a quick bowl of McCletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodie (excessive cake, can't fit much baccy in bowl!). Then another short bowl of Gray Havens in the same pipe, gotta ream and clean that puppy out.


----------



## yellowgoat

The last of my Reiner Long Golden Flake in my Big Ben Club


----------



## N7COF

Just had a bowl of Pipeworks & Wilke's Churchill in my new Jon Rinaldi Rhodesian :cb


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Bjarne B'dog. If the sun sticks around, Escudo in a Petey later this afternoon.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell and the last of my Frogmorton On The Town in my SMS meerschaum.


----------



## Requiem

Breaking my new Savinelli Siena 320 with some Black Mallory.


----------



## mike t

some lbf in the butz granada and then to shoneys wahoo!


----------



## tootallt

For my first smoke, some butternut burley in a corn cob.


----------



## Puffin'Canuck

Ionian, blended by a local tobacconist. Not sure of the specifics, but it when lit, smells like apples and spice, and tastes a little soapy, with hints of spice (similar to ginger). goes great with cognac!

lovin' it. definately going back for a larger pinch next time.


----------



## VFD421

Some Robert Mcconnell Scottish cake in one of my Peterson bulldogs


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Whew! What a day!

Enjoying a bowl of '99 Pembroke in a bent Dublin, with a couple Anderson Valley "Winter Solstice" Seasonal Ales. TGIF!!!

p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had three bowls of MacBaren Roll Cake in one of my Stanny 126s today.


----------



## Dedalus

AJ's VaPer in a Peterson Kinsale XL #17


----------



## andrew

On my ritualistic sunday clarity drive I had a bowl of Nightcap in my SMS meer, and a GREAT Padron 26. Too bad those are so expensive, I'd have one every day.


----------



## Requiem

A really bold bowl of Commonwealth in a Hilson apple, as we're having a stormy night here and I´m spending the weekend at sister's in law place, again... that means balcony smoke. :tg


----------



## Dedalus

H&H AJ's VaPer. I think I'll be ordering a pound of this stuff soon p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sam's Flake in my Cavicchi billiard


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm cracking open a tin of Samuel Gawith's Black XX. Never tried a rope tobacco before. I've got the sharp knife at the ready! It's going in either my Viprati briar or my old beat up SMS meerschaum, my two best smokers.


----------



## VFD421

For tonight I shall try some G. L. Pease Fillmore in one of my bulldogs


----------



## Requiem

Black Mallory in my Pete billiard


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Latakia Blend in my Denicotea billiard this evening


----------



## Dedalus

SG St. James Flake in a Pete calabash:mrgreen:


----------



## pro2625

Tobacco barn london pride in a mistella gem series


----------



## dmkerr

I'm working from home today so right now I'm smoking 18 year old Hal O' The Wynd in a Comoy Guildhall. 

Probably follow that up with some McClellands Acadian Ribbon and tonight try my second bowl of SG Black XX. The jury is still out on that one!


----------



## IHT

Telegraph Hill in a Sasieni 4dot author/prince type shape.


----------



## Southern Irish

Odyssey in a Peterson: Shannon Shape: 80s


----------



## Mad Hatter

McConnell Scottish Cake tonight


----------



## Requiem

I´ve just rubbed some FVF, which will dry for 20-30 minutes before smoked in a little Hilson sitter. 

Had to many cigs today... :banghead:


----------



## N7COF

J. Rinaldi pipe with some Churchill from PW & W


----------



## VFD421

Managed three bowls of G.L. Pease Fillmore today, may shoot for four :madgrin:


----------



## Dedalus

SG St. James Flake in a pete calabash...man, I need another pipe, this one's getting a workout.


----------



## Requiem

Half a bowl of Black Mallory in my Savinelli 320 (still breaking it).


----------



## Mad Hatter

Back to Sam's Flake tonight.


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº1 was one of my first pipe tobacco, about 3/4 months ago. I smoked 5 or 6 bowls, but found it way too sweet, with an evident honey topping. I sealed it in a jar and never went for it again.
Tonight I felt like giving it a try, and I´m enjoying it alot. Maybe some of that honey topping went away, or maybe my palate is evolving, I don't know... really nice.


----------



## RJpuffs

McCletchup Gray Havens in a freshly reamed Bjarne Rhodesian, finally got an hour smoke outta this pipe again.


----------



## N7COF

PipeWorks & Wilke Lucky #13 in my J. Rinaldi


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Uhle's Perfection Plug Burley. This stuff is freakin awesome! On my fourth bowl this evening.


----------



## Dan

2 big bowls of Boswell's Cherry Smash p


----------



## VFD421

Tonight it will be some Low Country Waccamaw in a Boswell


----------



## Dedalus

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Pete Kinsale 17


----------



## bpcr

christmas cookie in my new boswell wirard .....:whoo:


----------



## Thisisme

Berry Cobbler in my MM Cob Legend. Yummy!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Rummaging through some piles of samples today I found an old one I received from Tasso a couple years ago and a very welcome sight it was. Tonight it Dunhill's Royal Yacht in a Hardcastle billiard thanks to BigT


----------



## Dan

I introduced a friend to a pipe tonight, he liked it so much he's going to get one. We went sailing around one of the bay's here in San Diego enjoying some Boswell Apple Strudel (breaking in my new Big Ben!) It was good smoke along with a cold Fat Tire. :beerchug:


----------



## Dzrtrat

SG's Balkan Flake in a Baskerville.






again no spell check.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Blakeney's Best Acadian Ribbon in an estate Mastro de Paja, courtesy of Frenchy. Later, another bowl of the same brew in a brand new BC briar calabash, also courtesy of the Frenchman. Yes, it was a good day at the mailbox and a better evening in the den!


----------



## Requiem

Squadron Leader in a Hilson str. apple.
And 2 more bowls of something else tonight, as I'll be up till late.


----------



## Thisisme

After work, a bowl of Apple Strudel in my MM Cob Legend. First time I smoked while driving.


----------



## Mad Hatter

C&D Exhausted Rooster thanks to EvanS. Excellent stuff btw Evan


----------



## Dedalus

C&D Three Friars 2005


----------



## Dedalus

SG: FVF in a Pete Kildare 17.


----------



## dmkerr

Two bowls tonight... SG Black XX rope in an il Ceppo and McClellands Latakia Flake in an SMS meerschaum. The former is growing on me and the latter is getting smoked for the first time.


----------



## Requiem

Squadron Leader right now, after half bowl of Black Mallory (still breaking the divine Savi. 320)


----------



## Mad Hatter

After smoking Tilbury all day, tonight it is Reiner's Professional Mixture in a meer


----------



## andrew

Had some And So to Bed in a bjarne churchwarden.


----------



## mike t

lnf in a big ben pipo weird lookin little sons a bitches aint they mike


----------



## N7COF

PW&W Lucky #13 in my Rinaldi Pot


----------



## IHT

had some *HOtW* in a Karl Erik this morning.


----------



## VFD421

Some St. James Flake in a meer to start off my day.


----------



## pro2625

Breaking in my sav Roma 111KS with tobacco barn old tavern


----------



## dmkerr

I only get one bowl today so I'm making it a doozie! Mid-90's vintage Ashton Old London Pebblecut in a huge meerschaum. See ya in two hours!


----------



## Requiem

Working late, but having some St. James Flake on the dry to fit a Big Ben billiard.


----------



## mike t

balkan supreme in a stanwell legend 63m


----------



## Dedalus

St. James Flake in a Pete


----------



## WWhermit

Just finished up a bowl of Butternut Burley in a Bjarne plateau freehand. Good stuff!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625

Escudo in my savinelli roma 11KS


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands bulk 5100 in a Bari sharkstooth first and then some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Mastro de Paja straight dublin.


----------



## VFD421

Some PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Meer


----------



## Thisisme

Smoked a bowl of Berry Cobbler in my MM Legend Cob tonight. Nothing beats hanging out with friends, working on bikes and then finishing the evening off with a pipe


----------



## WWhermit

Had a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2007 in a Peterson bent earlier, just going now to try my hand at Pete Stokkebye's Luxury Twist Flake in a Stanwell bent.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Dedalus

Nothing for me tonight, I've got a wicked cold...then again, perhaps something with a heavy dose of perique would clear up the sinuses...:idea:


----------



## hunter1127

Spilman Mixture in Brigham 323 3 dot bent billard; now 4 Noogins " Ed home from Work" w/ a little Brown pigtail in Chacom Black Magic billard.


----------



## nate560

some HOTW in a BC saucer


----------



## dmkerr

Right now some Davidoff Flake Medallions in a large meerschaum while digging the Complete Prestige Recordings of Eric Dolphy. A most sublime experience all the way around!


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

Enjoying some Butternut Burley in a cob. p


----------



## Thisisme

Smoked a bowl of Berry Cobbler in my Apple pipe tonight. Just one false light and on the 2nd light it stayed lit all the way. One of the best smokes I have had so far. Lasted a long time, even though I was outside with a breeze blowing over the bowl. Cupped the bowl a bit to shelter it some. Love that taste and smell! Seems to be easier to smoke cool and long in the Apple compared to my Cob Legend. Smaller airway probably helps with that.

Even better, was hanging out with some friends at the same time  They smoke cigs, trying to get them into the Pipe, no luck yet. One of them did say, "Man! I love that smell!" So maybe there is hope


----------



## MickeyFinn

Still hanging with the Dorchester in a cob.
Dave


----------



## N7COF

custom blend of red virginia & perique from PipeWorks & Wilke in my 1950s Wilke club pipe.


----------



## WWhermit

Thisisme said:


> They smoke cigs, trying to get them into the Pipe, no luck yet. One of them did say, "Man! I love that smell!" So maybe there is hope


Some refuse to evolve. :noidea: We can only pity them, and in secret, laugh.

Like I've once heard and firmly believe:

Cigarettes are to be smoked.
Cigars are to be enjoyed.
Pipes are to be savored.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Burley London compliments of EvanS tonight in my Barling meer


----------



## nate560

peterson irish flake in a stanwell


----------



## RJpuffs

McCletchup VA Woods (3 yr vintage) in a Bjarne freehand, savored it all morning (with breaks).


----------



## Vrbas

Some more Escudo ^^^^ 
:jaw:


----------



## pro2625

Penzance in my sav 111KS then canyon tobacco Onyx in my mistella gem series


----------



## dmkerr

Aged Ashton Old London Pebblecut in a Mastro de Paja while spinning Lull's "Cold Summer" and some modern classical from the mind of Iannis Xenakis. Good smokes and good music go wonderfully well together!


----------



## mike t

balkan supreme in a stanwell 63m


----------



## leeFX

Irish Cream
:yo:


----------



## Mad Hatter

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a small Sav canadian


----------



## VFD421

Some Luxury twisted Flake, Peterson bulldog.


----------



## Dedalus

FVF in a Peterson Kinsale 17


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF this morning, promptly followed by HOTW. Preparing a bowl of Escudo for the post feeding festivities. Make hay while the sun shines, its 50* after heaven knows how long! Burn baby burn!


----------



## leeFX

Prince Albert Cherry Vanilla. haven't had this in a long time, hopefully it's still a decent smoke.


----------



## pro2625

Westinster in my sav 111ks yum


----------



## VFD421

Tonight calls for some PS LNF in a Boswell.


----------



## Dedalus

My first ever bowl of HoTW


----------



## dmkerr

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Pipa Croci Big Dan while listening to Current 93's "The Great In The Small".

This pipe is so big, it takes four full Davidoff medallions to fill it! Oh, rapture!


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Sorry for the long absence gents! I finally had the time to come back onto the forums, though I've remained consistent with my pipe smoking. This evening I had a bowl of Prince Albert in a Missouri Meerschaum I haven't smoked yet. It was quite good, though once I get that MM smoked a bit more it will be better, I tasted a fair bit of wood while I was smoking.


----------



## pro2625

Westminster on top of penzanze in a sav roma 111ks


----------



## VFD421

I think I will start smoking early today. I need to unwind it was a rough day Some PS Luxury navy Flake to start


----------



## Dedalus

C&D Night Train in a Pete Baskerville


----------



## andrew

One of the rare aros in my cellar in a sav nosewarmer. A great blend that I got turned onto recently, justin from the b&m in Fayetteville mixed up. No bite, doesn't burn hot, and doesn't smoke wet at all.


----------



## RJpuffs

A couple of days of un-frozen weather and RJ goes on a binge.

Yesterday a bowl of Reiners LGF in a Nording, followed by another bowl of LGF in a Bjarne b'dog.

Today a nice sweet McCletchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand, followed by a bowl of McCletchup (ketchupy day) Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodesian.

Wanted another smoke tonite but weather and wife both uncooperative.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had Mcketchup too. CC '08 in my morta billiard


----------



## Vrbas

i think i'll go w/ some Xmas Cheer 08


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight some Kendal Creme Flake in a Butz Choquin briar calabash and then some McClellands Drama from their Grand Oriental series in... probably an SMS meerschaum.


----------



## Dedalus

Starting the morning off with some Escudo


----------



## Vrbas

Ugh, it'll be the day when i feel like smoking in the morning


----------



## Dedalus

Vrbas said:


> Ugh, it'll be the day when i feel like smoking in the morning


I walk to campus in the late-morning (I leave the house around 9 to teach at 10, about a 30 min. walk, but have been up working since 6 at home). Anyhow, a pipe on the walk in is a great way to get geared up to talk about literature.

Tonight's smoke is McConnell's Scottish Cake in a Peterson Irish Harp. This is my absolute favorite (with my other absolute favorite being SG St. James Flake), and I can't find anyone who has it in stock...and I just finished up the last of my tin. Hope it hits the shelves again soon.


----------



## Thisisme

Smoked a bowl of Raspberry Cream in my MM Legend Cob last night. Hadn't smoked a pipe for several days due to a cold. My order from Boswell's came in yesterday and my cold seemed to finally be retreating, so I finally fired up a bowl again.


----------



## IrishCamel81

I think I will give Haunted Bookshop another try tonight in my Meerschaum. It should go well with The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## plexiprs

Old Master this AM. Lancer's Slices at mid-day, and this afternoon some even smokier Larry's blend. Hope the Forest Service doesn't get any calls ........ ;-)


----------



## WWhermit

IrishCamel81 said:


> I think I will give Haunted Bookshop another try tonight in my Meerschaum. It should go well with The Lord of the Rings.


You know, I've got 4 ounces of Haunted Bookshop. I'm with you on this one. The only taste I got on first bowl was cigarettes. Stale cigarettes. I cellared it for six months, going to let it age a bit to see if it improves.

I've got lots of those tobaccos that I'm waiting for them to improve!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dmkerr

WWhermit said:


> You know, I've got 4 ounces of Haunted Bookshop. I'm with you on this one. The only taste I got on first bowl was cigarettes. Stale cigarettes. I cellared it for six months, going to let it age a bit to see if it improves.
> 
> I've got lots of those tobaccos that I'm waiting for them to improve!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I experimented quite a lot with the 2 oz I bought of HB. I absolutely did not like it by itself so I made very small batches of it with added perique, with added virginia, with added virginia AND perique - hell, I even threw in some oriental. Quite honestly, even given my limited blending ability, it was best by itself, and that was none too good.

RJ Puffs has graciously gifted me some other burley blends, all of which blow HB out of the water, in my humble opinion. Such is the case with the Solani Silver Flake that I am currently enjoying in my old worn meerschaum. Many thanks, Ron!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Reiner Golden Label


----------



## leeFX

IrishCamel81 said:


> I think I will give Haunted Bookshop another try tonight in my Meerschaum. It should go well with The Lord of the Rings.


I'm smoking CBD Haunted Bookshop as I type out of my new Bari De-Luxe.

I think it's great; definitely give it another shot.


----------



## Vrbas

BCA


----------



## Dedalus

FVF


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Picked up a tin of Black Velvet by Dan Tobacco and smoked a few bowls. Man this stuff is yummy... and spicy.
:rockon:


----------



## beaupipe

Some wonderfully sweet and stinky, Bikram yoga-bum smelling :redface: Star of the East Flake in a giant Anatra bowl. I'll be at this until day breaks.


----------



## Thisisme

Smoked some more Raspberry Cream in my Briar Apple yesterday evening at my friends MC shop. Love that stuff


----------



## Dedalus

HoTW


----------



## leeFX

Once again... Haunted Bookshop out of my Bari DeLuxe.


----------



## Dedalus

Heading down to the oyster bar to enjoy some creole food/drink :hungry: and a Cajun leaf: St. James Flake in a Pete Baskerville p.


----------



## WWhermit

I had some Sunza Bitches in my new Savinelli Tundra yesterday, and Boswell's Bear Blend in the Bjarne bent this morning.

It's been a good 24 hours!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Grey Havens (Thanks, RJPuffs!) in a Luigi Viprati, Iannis Xenakis' "Music For Strings" playing in the background (and threatening to take over!).


----------



## Mad Hatter

The last of a sample of Stonehaven in my favorite burley pipe.


----------



## leeFX

Tuggle Hall by Cornell & Diehl.... almost comparable to Dunhill 965.


----------



## Requiem

Enjoying some Black Mallory.


----------



## beaupipe

Old Joe Krantz in a Calich (RIP) with a big cuppa cha.


----------



## Dedalus

About to fire up my first bowl of BBF.


----------



## RJpuffs

Ah, the cat is away and the mouse will play. Wife is burning money shopping, I'm burning baccy.

Morning began with a nice crisp bowl of HOTW in a Johs bulldog. Afternoon was followed by a heaping bowl of GLP Fillmore in a Bjarne freehand. Subsequently a bowl of Reiners LGF in a Nording thing. Too damn cold out now for any more :???:


----------



## dmkerr

Nice, lazy Sunday with most of the weekend chores done. It should be a 4-bowl day.

Grey Havens in a Mario Grandi
Kendal Creme Flake in a Savinelli Hercules
McClellands Latakia Flake in a Stanwell Golden Danish
McClellands Yenidje Supreme in a Mastro de Paja


----------



## Dedalus

BBF in a Peterson Kinsale (with a cup o tea and watching No Reservations. That's right, in the house tonight:shocked wife is back tomorrow though.


----------



## Vrbas

Anni Kake in my mini-Kaywoodie


----------



## WWhermit

Had me some Dark Star in a Peterson bent billiard. Good stuff.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Dedalus

St. James Flake in a Peterson Kinsale XL 12. Great 3 hour smoke. I'm finally getting the hang of flake tobacco.


----------



## Requiem

Black Mallory in a Hilson apple.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Symphony earlier this evening


----------



## Vrbas

*Bac*: Boswell's No Bite DeLite
*Instrument*: Corn Cob


----------



## beaupipe

Penzance in my most comfy briar--a bent brandy from late great Canadian carver John Calich.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's some McClellands Yenidje Supreme in a Boswell and probably some Red Rapparee in a Charatan Belvedere.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Tonight it's Dunhill Early Morning pipe.

:behindsofa:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Anni Kake in one of my Mario Grandi pipes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

McConnell Red Virginia in a BC pot


----------



## Requiem

Red Rapparee in a Savinelli.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Dark Twist


----------



## Requiem

Tonight already had Virginia nº1, FVF is out for drying, and maybe I'll have some latakia blend before bed. ipe:


----------



## Dedalus

Scottish Cake in a Peterson Harp. Got to sit outside and enjoy the 65 degree evening.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Pipes and Cigars Virginia Spice here.


----------



## dmkerr

Last night it was Boswell's Christmas Cookie in a no-name colonial head meerschaum.

Tonight it's going to be McClellands Drama Reserve in a Capitello Corinizio and Squadron Leader in an SMS meerschaum!


----------



## Dedalus

Heading out for a 20 mile run, then to the pub for deep-dish pizza, beer, and Scottish Cake in a Peterson Baskerville.


----------



## dmkerr

Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend, courtesy of the inimitable Mad Hatter (Thanks!) in an Ashton Pebble Grain ODA sized straight billiard. Oh mama! Is this stuff rich! Hooooweeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Glad you like it Dan. I had a bowl of some fresh Kendal Cream Flake I acquired in a recent trade


----------



## plexiprs

Old Master & then Distinguished Penguin in a Castello billiard ....... ahhhh.....


----------



## nate560

Started out with S&G FVF in my new Ardor first bowl in it, then Kendal Cream Flake in Kaywoodie Super Grain. And will finish up with Nightcap in Radice Dublin


----------



## mike t

borkum riff bourbon whiskey in a savinelli bings favorite an armellini series II and a velani brandyluc. by the way fellas if theres any of yall out there that dont like this tobacco send it all my way i along with my stokkebyes love it mike


----------



## maboman

Today will be just like the last 5 or so....

Right now, GL Pease Fillmore in the Stanwell...


Tonight after work, GL Pease Blackpoint in my Benton Latakia pipe

These are two fantastic blends!

Maboman


----------



## VFD421

I tried some Anniversary Kake last night, it was part a recent order. I must say that so far this seems to be good stuffp Hopefully today I can try some 4noggins Weybridge and Prairie Wind


----------



## Dedalus

I've been on a FVF kick lately, so tonight is another go around with it.


----------



## Vrbas

Dedalus said:


> I've been on a FVF kick lately, so tonight is another go around with it.


Man, i'm trying with FVF. But i just can't get much "substance" out of it. I dunno, it just seems to flat and dull to me. Maybe it's my batch?

Last night was some Butera's Matured Ribbon back from '97 (thanks Cognac!) in my Savinelli Prince


----------



## drastic_quench

Hey Mods! Can you add an apostrophe to change "Tonights" to "Tonight's" in the title of this thread? I wouldn't normally care, but this is piratically a sticky - and for good reason.


----------



## Hendu

Tonight's smoke is a benningtons house blend # 50 with a slight sweet vanilla taste and a wonderful aroma , inside a bennington royal black sandblasted pot shape

and if you'd like to visit they're web site https://www.bocabenningtons.com/


----------



## nate560

Just finished up some HOTW in a John Calich next up will be G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a vintage Brigham


----------



## tattoofreak

just started some squaron leader. Thanks Vrbas & dmkarr. sill new to pipes and having a hard time keeping it lit but still enjoying the pipe.


----------



## dmkerr

tattoofreak said:


> just started some squaron leader. Thanks Vrbas & dmkarr. sill new to pipes and having a hard time keeping it lit but still enjoying the pipe.


Read the FAQ on loading and lighting that's on this board. You may have the pipe packed too firmly. It's like any other fire - if you smother it, it'll go out. Your draw before you light should be open with just a bit of resistance. The tobacco in the pipe should spring back up after you give it a gentle tamp with your finger. Easier shown than explained but read the FAQ.


----------



## N7COF

Hedegaard bulldog with Davidoff Flake Medallions ipe:


----------



## Dedalus

Starting off the day with SG Best Brown Flake, moving on to McConnell's Scottish Cake this afternoon. Perhaps a bowl of St. James Flake later this evening.


----------



## VFD421

Started off today with some Anni Kake in a Peterson bulldog. Tonight it is some 4noggins Weybridge in a cob.


----------



## RJpuffs

McCletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodie, after a long time - weather is finally above the freezing mark (40*) whoo-damn-hoo.


----------



## EvanS

Three bowls of Stonehaven today...I am now inundated with flavor goodness


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren cavendish for me


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Mc Connel Maduro in an Amedeus bent ball. Maduro was recomended here. A keeper. Rich and seductive.
ipe:


----------



## Dedalus

Anni Kake in a peterson kinsale full bent


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's Solani Aged Burley in a brand new Johs pipe. I'll probably also have some McClellands Drama Reserve but will decide which pipe when I get to it!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Last night it was a beautiful night for a walk. 55 degrees and little wind!

I went for a walk with my wife and kids and had a bowl of GLP Filmore in my Bjarne.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Already looking forward to after work today.

Esoterica Stonehaven in a Mario Grandi and then some Frog Morton in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## Dedalus

70 degrees and sunny in StL today, so I'm heading out for a mid-day walk/smoke. Scottich Cake in a Peterson Irish Harp B10 shape...maybe even two bowls...


----------



## Dedalus

HOTW in a pete Kinsale.


----------



## VFD421

Tonight will be some Luxury Navy Flake in a meer combined with some Canadian Club. I hope they play well together :rofl:


----------



## dmkerr

First it was McClellands Latakia Flake in a meerschaum and now it's SG St James Flake in a Capitello with some de Montal XO Armagnac. I guess I was inspired by the previous poster, and they DO go well together! :banana:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Peter Stokkebye LBF in a Ben Wade canadian


----------



## drastic_quench

Seems I'm always reading a book with my pipe.

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Stanwell 217 and Vonnegut's _Breakfast of Champions_


----------



## VFD421

I will start tonight with half a bowl of LNF in a Wiley squat acorn.


----------



## Dedalus

Tip o' the hat to dmkerr for my smoke tonight: Solani Aged Burley Flake - my first dance with a burley.


----------



## drastic_quench

- smoked a big bowl of Westminster down on the river in a Stanwell 186 (possibly one of their best shapes)


----------



## dmkerr

Dedalus said:


> Tip o' the hat to dmkerr for my smoke tonight: Solani Aged Burley Flake - my first dance with a burley.


My pleasure! I've decided that it's grown on me and I like it, licorice and all!  Earlier today, I puffed on some through a Savinelli Baronet bent panel and right now I'm stoking some Dunhill Elizabethan in a Castello.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Decided to give Orlik Golden Sliced a try. Whoever talked this one up (Mr Moo I think), thank you


----------



## mike t

balkan supreme in a gbd new era 9438 fat rhodesian and a shout to all smoking some lnf tonight as well one of my favorites mike


----------



## smokinmojo

Having a bowl of HOTW in the CS Tinsky.

:smile:


----------



## Dedalus

today is a Scottish Cake kind of day.


----------



## maboman

Ealier had a bowl of Fillmore....Now the most important question of the day..

What to smoke while I watch "24"....

Looks like a big bowl of FVF!

Jack would be proud!

Maboman


----------



## DSturg369

Working around the house today, I enjoyed a couple bowls of PA in a MM Country Gent cob. Trying to decide what to smoke this evening still.


----------



## mike t

been smoking some sir walt aromatic in an rj reynolds dr grabow talk about a damn good smoker mike


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

First Penzance in a Dr. Grabow Westbrook

Then dinner.

Then Escudo in a Bjarne.


----------



## Dedalus

just finished off the evening with FVF in a Pete


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Smoked some Dark Twist by MacBaren earlier in a cob, and I'm about to round out the night by christening my new Sav Natural with a bit of Marlin Flake by Rattray's


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs b'dog after too damn long.


----------



## Dedalus

Two great bowls of FVF. One in a Peterson St Pat's 2009 #502 and one in a Peterson system #312.


----------



## drastic_quench

I smoked a big bowl of Westminster in my Stanwell 186.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a half bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in my Ben Wade pot. I'll finish it in the morning.


----------



## Dedalus

Scottish Cake. Three 1/3 bowls in three different pipesppp. (sometimes breaking in pipes seems like more work than enjoyment).:violin:


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Roll Cake in a Ben Wade dublin this evening


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm going for some McClellands Oriental Cavendish Mixture (Bulk #2050) in my Lepeltier clay pipe and if I have more time some Solani Aged Burley in a Nording freehand.


----------



## Dedalus

BBF. Thinking about cracking my first tin of OG tomorrow.


----------



## DSturg369

Just DGT'ed some Anni Kake in a La Rocca Estate and about fire some PA in a MM cob. Raining here today so not a lot to do except smoke and relax.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a canadian tonight


----------



## Dedalus

Old Gowerie in a Pete Kinsale 17. Good stuff, but I still don't think there's a better VA than a Samuel Gawaith.


----------



## doublebassmusician

I will be trying some Rattray Red Rapparee tonight. All thanks to Dedalus.


----------



## dmkerr

First it was Dunhill Elizabethan in a Luigi Viprati and now it's Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Savinelli Autograph.


----------



## N7COF

Escudo in my Dunhill p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Reiner Long Golden Flake in a pair of Nordings


----------



## Requiem

Erinmore Balkan Mixture in a Savinelli 320KS, and 1/4 bowl of Old Gowrie in my new Savi.


----------



## Dedalus

Old Gowrie for me too.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's McClellands Red Cake in a Ser Jacopo and probably some Dunhill 965 in CAO meerschaum.


----------



## Vrbas

dmkerr said:


> Tonight it's McClellands Red Cake in a Ser Jacopo and probably some Dunhill 965 in CAO meerschaum.


How do you like Red Cake?


----------



## dmkerr

Vrbas said:


> How do you like Red Cake?


I like it enough to have a couple of pounds in my cellar.

It's also a great blending tobacco. This weekend I'm mixing it up with some perique and some oriental to see how that turns out. Uh... the perique and the oriental won't be together... I'm mixing some Red Cake and perique, and some Red Cake and oriental.

Red Cake is a soft, sweet virginia - not destined for the Hall of Fame and not the last word in complexity, but it's a pleasant enough smoke with a nice, round taste.


----------



## Dedalus

Best Brown Flake in a Peterson Kinsale 17. Hung out under an awning for a relaxing thunderstorm smoke.


----------



## mike t

today ps lnf in a falcon hunter

tonight ps balkan supreme in a big ben sand grain canadian

i cant get enough of those tobaccos mike


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

MacBarens Dark Twist in a Country Gentleman cob.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Dark Twist in a Peterson Aran lovat


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Navigator (local B&M blend) in my trusty cob. It will be my first latakia experience. Fingers crossed.


----------



## VFD421

Tonight I shall have some PS LNF in a Peterson Bulldog. Perhaps one or two black and tans later :beerchug:


----------



## plexiprs

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Sav Professor EX ........ yummy perique!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Had a mini bowl of FVF in my Sav Nat earlier. Will have a bowl of Peterson's IF before bed.


----------



## dmkerr

Working from home today so it's a "Four-peat".

1) McClellands Classic Samsun in a GBD Flame Grain
2) Boswell's Northwoods in an Upshall
3) Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Nording
4) Red Rapparee in a Boswell


----------



## Requiem

The past few days I smoked a lot of Squadron Leader, some Old Gowrie and some Erinmore Balkan Mixture.


----------



## MickeyFinn

A house blend from Goldleaf Tobacco called Gold Leaf LTD not bad a mix of stoved VA Cavendish cut with a glass of Woodford bourbon, light rain falling in the woods. This is why God made tobacco and bourbon, to relax and think about things that please us.

Simplify is rapidly becoming my way of living and thinking.

Dave


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm smoking Dark Twist again today and tonight


----------



## brianwalden

Mac Baren Virginia No. 1 in a new Savanelli Natural Canadian. It was my first Virginian and I got a huge nicotine kick - I don't think this is supposed to be a high nicotine tobacco, but I probably can't hold my nicotine yet. Would that make me a two puff queer?


----------



## plexiprs

Wrap me up in Virginia and then deep me in Perique! Rolando's Own to christen a brand new Castello Sea Rock billiard ..... makes me deeply wonder why some people are so damn anti-tobacco!


----------



## drastic_quench

Stanwell 186 - Pease Abingdon


----------



## Dedalus

Finishing off a tin of BBF in a Peterson System 312.


----------



## uvacom

Brebbia Preludio no 60 in a cob.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

dark twist in a cob :thumb:


----------



## VFD421

Last night I finished off a tin of University Flake, it was not too bad but I don't think I'd buy another one. This morning it's some Marlin Flake in a Boswell


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm going to toil my way through a bowl of GLP Fillmore to see if it's grown on me. If not, I'll probably dump it and fire up some Escudo.


----------



## DSturg369

Good morning all. Today is "Errand Day" plus the Wife is wanting to hit a few craft stores. :banghead:

On the plus side, I'm taking a MM cob and a pouch of PA with me to make the best of it.


----------



## Requiem

Erinmore Balkan Mixture - highly recommended for those looking for a spicy balkan blend, with about 20% latakia (I would guess)


----------



## helmet

smoking a bowl of dark strong kentucky.:madgrin:


----------



## Dedalus

Popping a mason jar of bulk SG FVF in honor of turning another year older. What's great about living in Missouri is that I will be able to enjoy my pipe indoors this evening as I listen to the live music of Bonnie Prince Billy and sip on some Jameson whiskey.


----------



## dmkerr

Dedalus said:


> Popping a mason jar of bulk SG FVF in honor of turning another year older. What's great about living in Missouri is that I will be able to enjoy my pipe indoors this evening as I listen to the live music of Bonnie Prince Billy and sip on some Jameson whiskey.


FYI, Bonnie Prince Billy is the cover story of the latest "The Wire" magazine.


----------



## uvacom

dmkerr said:


> FYI, Bonnie Prince Billy is the cover story of the latest "The Wire" magazine.


Hey, he played here in omaha last night! I was mad I didn't get to go, but my fiancée and I shot our wads on some show earlier in the week that was definitely NOT as good as BPB would have been.

Has anybody heard that cover of Thunder Road he did with tortoise?


----------



## Dedalus

This morning: H&H Classic Burley Kake (just got a sample of this from p&c.)
Afternoon: Old Gowrie
Evening: FVF


----------



## Mad Hatter

Last night I had a small bulldog of Classic Samsun from a sample sent to me by dmkerr


----------



## dmkerr

Today is a 3 pipe day!

Started with Stokkebye's Pressed Burley in a Savinelli Baronet straight bulldog.

Now smoking GLP Fillmore in an ornately carved meerschaum.

Later tonight, t'will be Solani Aged Burley Flake (that I seem to be running to more and more) in a Ser Jacopo sandblast oom paul. I love this pipe because aside from being a great smoker, I do not have to bend or twist the pipe cleaner to get it to go all the way through the shank to the bowl - the mark of a well engineered full bent pipe, IMHO.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Escudo in my Savinelli Hercules Bent Dublin after lunch.

Probably Hal O The Wynd or some Maltese Falcon tonight around a small bonfire.


----------



## mike t

so far its been balkan supreme in a big ben presidential lnf in a stanwell hca and lbf in a butz choquin granada and good god who knows how many more oh by the way its my day off at the correctional facility i work at mike


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoyed some CH in a MM cob a little while ago, now on to some HoW Bourbon Street in a Dr Grabow Grand Duke straight Apple.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Had a bowl of McClellands Beacon (a Va/Per from a new line of tobaccos they have). Good stuff. Later I'll round off the night with some Northwoods in a cob.


----------



## dmkerr

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Caminetto first; now some Red Rapparee in a Johs. I think that's an English-style tobacco made by Danes in Switzerland smoked in an Italian pipe and a Scottish-style tobacco made by Germans smoked in a Danish pipe. No rules in Pipedom. Tomorrow I make smoke an American style tobacco made in Italy in a Turkish pipe.


----------



## AcworthAl

Some ICR VA Flake in a Sav Herc. Then some Pikeworks and Wilke Cherry Canvendish in a Mer. Then a bit of P/A in a Duncan Hill (great cheap pipe) nice and light and easy to hold while you dirve.

AcworthAl


----------



## AcworthAl

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Escudo in my Savinelli Hercules Bent Dublin after lunch.
> 
> Probably Hal O The Wynd or some Maltese Falcon tonight around a small bonfire.


I have a Savinelli Hercules Bent Dublin, it takes an hour or longer to smoke that puffer


----------



## BrSpiritus

I'll be going to work with dad tonight at the beach house for whatever golf retirement community he works for. So tonight I bought my Peterson Kildare with some Sweet Killarney and my kaywoodie with some Sunset Breeze.


----------



## brianwalden

Last night was Mac Baren VA #1 in a Sav Nat followed by Old Georgetown Blend (a local mild English house blend). 

Tonight will be Altadis Black Cavendish in a Dr. Grawbow Riviera - and if I'm lucky a bowl of Old Georgetown in in a Peterson Aran.

The wife's out of town for a few days so I'm smoking it up while I can. ppp


----------



## smokinmojo

P&C Anniversary Kake and Burley Cake in the CS Tinsky and Kaywoodie Canadian.

:wave:


----------



## MickeyFinn

Straigt cob and Trout Stream.


----------



## Dedalus

Marlin Flake in a Peterson Kinsale 12


----------



## RipVanWinkle

Virginia Gentleman in a brand new, purchased today, Savinelli Alligator pot


----------



## Requiem

about to light some Old Gowrie, in a Hilson rodhesian, after an excellent brazilian style barbecue dinner.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Frog Morton Across the Pond in a Sav estate tonight


----------



## dmkerr

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice. When this was made my Lane's, it was a nice light English that was blended specifically for aromatic smoker's interested in trying an English. Now that it's made by Stokkebye, I think it's too bland. Feh!


----------



## AcworthAl

Larry’s Blend in a Danbark for the ride home
Pipeworks and Wilke Cherry Cavendish in a Medium Meerschaum 
Peterson’s Sherlock Holmes in a Danbark
Carter Hall in a Savinelli Hercules


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight it's Reiners Long Golden Flake. Pipe? Who cares what pipe? This stuff would smoke wonderfully in a plastic bong!


----------



## Dedalus

FVF in a cob.


----------



## RJpuffs

Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodie this morning, to be followed this afternoon by Reiner's LGF in a Nording, yum!


----------



## sounds7

Tonight Dunhill light Flake in my Becker straight grain Billiard. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RipVanWinkle

Tonight, before work, will be Solani's Aged Burley Flake in a freehand Carey estate pipe I just received today. This is the first time I will have tried ABF so I'm pretty excited!

First though, a nap!


----------



## dmkerr

First, 19 year old McClellands #24 in a Castello. Then some Reiners LGF in a Johs.


----------



## Requiem

Erinmore Balkan Mixture in my Savinelli 320.
Highly recommended english blend.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Roll Cake in a Ben Wade cutty


----------



## brianwalden

half and half in a MM great dane


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight is some PA in a MM cob for me. Earlier, while cleaning out the pool, I enjoyed some CH in yet another MM cob. Gotta love those OTC's.

Just a suggestion, but could we possibly start a new thread for this topic or are we wanting to just let this one grow? If a new thread, maybe something like a monthly change. Example : Tonight's Smoke For Pipes - April.

Just a thought. :dunno:


----------



## jfserama

FM in a CC pipe tonight. Been over a week since I smoked last... starting to miss it! ipe:



DSturg369 said:


> Just a suggestion, but could we possibly start a new thread for this topic or are we wanting to just let this one grow? If a new thread, maybe something like a monthly change. Example : Tonight's Smoke For Pipes - April.
> 
> Just a thought. :dunno:


Sounds like a good idea to me... Although it might be neat to see how big this thread can get??? (That was a pretty non-committal answer... I feel like a politician)


----------



## nate560

McCranies red ribbon in a John Calich


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Boswell's Premium Burley in a Boswell bent classic


----------



## AcworthAl

Larry' Blend in a Sav
Gourment English in a Meer
Lane's Mild Burley in a Pete
Carter Hall in a Dr. Grabow


----------



## dmkerr

Gotta work outside tonight so it'll be McClellands #2050 in a Lepeltier clay pipe. 

"Neither wind nor rain nor gloom of night 
can fry a clay pipe nor douse its light."

William Smokespeare


----------



## DeadFrog

Last night was MacBaren Plumcake in a Charatan estate I recently got from ebay. Tonite I'm thinking Peterson's Irish Whiskey...pipe yet to be decided.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a nice slow bowl of St James Flake in my Sav billiard


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

FVF in a Sav Nat straight


----------



## nate560

McCranies red flake in a Rinaldo Lithos Sahara


----------



## stfoley

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey in a Missouri Meerschuam "Country Gentleman".

Enjoying every last puff of it too.


----------



## dmkerr

Penzance, courtesy of Mad Hatter, in a Comoy Grand Slam. Later, some Reiners Long Golden Flake in a Castello Collection.


----------



## Requiem

Erinmore Balkan Mixture in a Savi 320, and a home made mix of about 60% Commonwealth + 30% Virginia nº1 + 10% of a unknown cavendish in a Hilson apple... I made that mix a few weeks ago, and it turned out very well.


----------



## plexiprs

Key Largo in a large Radice full bent ...........


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kendal Cream Flake in my Pete B5


----------



## AcworthAl

Tonight I will load my Sav Herc Dublin (a pipe) with Sherlocks Holmes - First Smoke
Then IRC VA Flake in a Danbark Poker - Second Smoke this is also a pipe
Finally Larry's Blend in a Saint Patrick's Day Pete—Last Smoke This is also a pipe


----------



## DeadFrog

Simple smoke last night. CB Royal in an estate billiard. I kinda like this stuff as an after dinner smoke (helps that the pouch was given to me free as well!)


----------



## Requiem

Last night I was in the mood and had the time to smoke 4 bowls. Started with St. Bruno, followed by my home made blend, and 2 bowls of Squadron Leader to finish.


----------



## dmkerr

Today it was McClellands Red Cake in my new Savinelli Hercules smooth bent panel. Currently, Red Rapparee (bless Mad Hatter!) in a Dunhill ODA straight billiard.

Tonight prolly Reiners Long Golden Flake in a Ser Jacopo Maxima sandblast oom paul.


----------



## AcworthAl

Requiem said:


> Erinmore Balkan Mixture in a Savi 320, and a home made mix of about 60% Commonwealth + 30% Virginia nº1 + 10% of a unknown cavendish in a Hilson apple... I made that mix a few weeks ago, and it turned out very well.


How do you like the Savi 320


----------



## Requiem

It´s a Siena smooth, getting better and better (I probably smoked about 25-30 bowls in it), and it is my prefered puffer right now.
The first full bowls always had a little moisture after a few puffs, but now that problem is gone.
If I ever get in the mood to buy a pipe similar to one I already have, it would be a 320... you gotta love that shape. :nod:


----------



## Dedalus

Bowl #3 of Reiners Long Golden Flake in a cob (thanks dmkerr!)


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Club Blend tonight


----------



## plexiprs

Sweet blend of Old Master and AJ's VaPer ......... like homemade Virginia/Louisiana candy ......


----------



## nate560

HOTW in Ser Jocopo 3/4 bent L1


----------



## DSturg369

Just finished a great meal of pan-seared Red Snapper with wild-rice and corn on the cob, washed it down with some sweet tea. Also, making some home-made peanutbutter cookies in just a few, with homemade peanutbetter made fresh earlier today. MmmmMmmmmm.

Relaxing right now with some McB's Va #1 in a Grabow Silver Duke.


----------



## mojo

Smoked some McClelland bulk dark navy flake that I got yesterday.


----------



## Mad Hatter

DSturg369 said:


> Just finished a great meal of pan-seared ed Snapper with wild-rice and corn on the cob, washed it down with some sweet tea. Also, making some home-made peanutbutter cookies in just a few, with homemade peanutbetter made fresh earlier today. MmmmMmmmmm.
> 
> Relaxing right now with some McB's Va #1 in a Grabow Silver Duke.


:hand: Last time I had snapper it was tougher than anything I've eaten since childhood, and that after 8 hrs in the crockpot.

A small bowl of Rollcake now


----------



## DSturg369

That was "*Red* Snapper", btw.

Prior post edited.


----------



## sounds7

DSturg369 said:


> Just finished a great meal of pan-seared Red Snapper with wild-rice and corn on the cob, washed it down with some sweet tea. Also, making some home-made peanutbutter cookies in just a few, with homemade peanutbetter made fresh earlier today. MmmmMmmmmm.
> 
> Relaxing right now with some McB's Va #1 in a Grabow Silver Duke.


Oh my goodness. Why am I thinking more about eating now than smoking?

Oh well at least I can drown my sorrows/hungers in a bowl of G.L. Pease Westminster tonight


----------



## brianwalden

Mac Baren's VA No. 1 in a Savinelli
Old Georgetown Blend in Peterson (interupted to make dinner)
Smoking Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey in a Dr. Grabow now
Hope to finish up the Old Georgetown before bed

It's a 3-pipe night!


----------



## sounds7

Mad Hatter said:


> :hand: Last time I had snapper it was tougher than anything I've eaten since childhood, and that after 8 hrs in the crockpot.
> 
> A small bowl of Rollcake now


he said red snapper not snapping turtle


----------



## DSturg369

Never, never, NEVER add seafood to a crockpot until the last 2 hours (max).


----------



## Mad Hatter

sounds7 said:


> he said red snapper not snapping turtle


Actually he typoed but edited after my post. We see less Red Snapper around here than we see Balkan Sobranie



DSturg369 said:


> Never, never, NEVER add seafood to a crockpot until the last 2 hours (max).


Good advice Dale


----------



## AcworthAl

Requiem said:


> It´s a Siena smooth, getting better and better (I probably smoked about 25-30 bowls in it), and it is my prefered puffer right now.
> The first full bowls always had a little moisture after a few puffs, but now that problem is gone.
> If I ever get in the mood to buy a pipe similar to one I already have, it would be a 320... you gotta love that shape. :nod:


Yes, I agree it is a great shape and I love the stem. It is indeed a great smoker. Mine is a 320 Hercules. I have two other Hercs, both smoke very well.


----------



## cp478

tonight i plan on digging into my last tin of royal yacht.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just cracked my first tin of MacBaren Stockton this morning. I'll be having a bowl of that.


----------



## mojo

Tried my first tinned tobacco instead of the usual bulk stuff. Smoked some _GL Pease Cairo_. The tobacco was moist. I should have let it dried first but I couldn't wait. It was a pleasant smoke. I need to get some more tinned tobacco now.


----------



## brianwalden

I'm up waiting for people to come home, I've smoked all my open tobaccos.

Borkum Riff Bourbon whiskey in a cob
Mac Baren's VA #1 in a Johs (great smoke, great pipe)
Black & Half (my poor attempt at blending) in a cob
Old Georgtown Blend in a no-name featherwieight


----------



## dmkerr

First bowl of McClellands Yenice Agonya in a Savinelli Autograph. The pipe is above reproach but the jury's still out on the 'baccy.


----------



## Dedalus

Finishing up the Reiner LGF. Just can't get over how well behaved this blend is.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Burley London


----------



## mojo

Smoked some _SG Squadron Leader_. My second tinned tobacco. It had more flavor IMO than the _GL Pease Cairo_ I tried for the first time three days ago. The _Squadron Leader_ also stayed lit easier. Overall, I can see why the _Squadron Leader_ is a popular choice for many people. I only started smoking tinned tobacco recently so I still have a ways to go in identifying what I like & dis-like. I guess that's part of the fun. The _SG Squadron Leader_ will be one of my favorite ones.


----------



## cp478

tonight was escudo and it was great


----------



## Zeabed

McB's Navy Flake in a half bent billiard blastie - a Sasieni Ruff Root "Duxford" that I bought at Georgetown Tobacco Shop back in 1978. A quiet smoke while I watch late showings of Boston Legal on the TV.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Mississippi Mud...Yum!!!!


----------



## Dedalus

Marlin Flake. I find it to be exceptionally sweet this evening. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Requiem

While I had Old Gowrie after dinner and it all also tasted fantastic (maybe because the weather is getting summer hot, where I live). Must get some Marlin Flake, next.

Lately, on a strict diet of OG, SL and EBM (Erinmore Balkan Mixture - really, latakia folks who are yet to try it, get some.)


----------



## AcworthAl

Bracken Flake in a Sav Herc
Blue Grass Melody in a Pete
IRC VA Flake in a Stanwell


----------



## RJpuffs

Tried MacBitten HH Mature Virginia in a Bjarne freehand this morning. Nipped on the start, DGT for a couple of hours and then it was tolerable. I had forgotten why I call then MacBitten ...


----------



## cp478

tonights plan is for royal yacht


----------



## DSturg369

Armada in a BBB Two Star 522.


----------



## Mad Hatter

FVF tonight


----------



## dmkerr

Nice, relaxing four-bowl day:

Red Rapparee in a Dunhill
Stonehaven in a Savinelli Autograph
McClellands Navy Cavendish in a Bjarne
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky in an Ascorti

Good day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverie Forest

Got some Early Morning Pipe ready for when I pop in The Picture of Dorian Grey.


----------



## freemansrus

had two smokes today, one bowl of Petersons Connoisseur's Choice this morning and just polished off a bowl of Macbaren's vanilla creme - still new and exploring i'm excited to find some more tobacco's to try!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Just sparked some SG Navy Flake, In a well broken in Savinelli 623 bulldog.
Life is good sometimes ...
Brian..p


----------



## jonasinmacon

Just had an hour long bowl of Westmoreland Mix. For some reason this gets me high as a kite. Great way to end the day!


----------



## mighty

RJpuffs said:


> Tried MacBitten HH Mature Virginia in a Bjarne freehand this morning. Nipped on the start, DGT for a couple of hours and then it was tolerable. I had forgotten why I call then MacBitten ...


 Since Im new, Im not sure what DGT could stand for?

First bowl of the day was some Christmas Cheer 2008. Went very well. Later I had my first 1926 anniversary Padron cigar, after three years of cigars, first time I spent over $10 on one, and this was just an Excellent cigar. Real Treat.
Finished the day with some Cornell Diehl, Opening Night. Right out of tin it was not bad, but Ill try it tomorrow morning to let my palate rest.

Mighty


----------



## David M

Spent the past 2 days sampling 12 different blends.
45 minutes ago I emptied the bag of GH Balkan Mixture which so far is my favorite (hahaha, that means nothing since I have only tried 4 Latakia blends) Latakia.
And right now I am finishing off the night with a bowl of ButterNut Burley.


----------



## brianwalden

Smoked two bowls of Black & Half (Half & Half mixed with black cavendish) this morning. Hopefully Mac Barens VA#1 and Old Georgetown Blend (a local House English Blend) tonight.


----------



## DSturg369

mighty said:


> Since Im new, Im not sure what *DGT* could stand for?
> 
> Mighty


* DGT* = Delayed Gratification Technique. This simply means when you don't finish a bowl completely that you come back to it later and finish it. Could be the next hour or could be the next day. The great part about this is, unlike cigars, a pipe tastes just as good when doing this.


----------



## mighty

DSturg369 said:


> * DGT* = Delayed Gratification Technique. This simply means when you don't finish a bowl completely that you come back to it later and finish it. Could be the next hour or could be the next day. The great part about this is, unlike cigars, a pipe tastes just as good when doing this.


 Ah, I see. Ty very much for the response!

Mighty


----------



## RJpuffs

SG Golden Glow (aka Medium Virginia Flake) in a Bjarne brandy this morning. For the afternoon, a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning in a Peterson rhodesian, small bowl, short smoke.


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake in my Ben Wade Brogue


----------



## DSturg369

Earlier, after a fine lunch of pan-seared venison steak, seasoned wild rice, and corn on the cob, I enjoyed some CH in my MM Country Gent cob.

As for this evening..... I'm stumped as of yet. Not sure what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## dmkerr

Finishing off the evening with some Stonehaven in a Luigi Viprati. GOOD stuff! Fast becoming one of my top 5.


----------



## CrankyChris

afternoon: sweet delicious Escudo in a new cob: courtesy of MM. Long live MM!!!!

Tonight: GLPease Stratford in a Ben Wade Prince - while watching Pittsburg and Carolina Hockey


----------



## CrankyChris

mighty said:


> Ah, I see. Ty very much for the response!
> 
> Mighty


To add about DGT: Some say the experience is even better when you come back to it. Like you plan it. I've experienced this with McClelland 2015.


----------



## Dedalus

DGT some FVF


----------



## Phil The Thrill

I'm debating as to whether or not to go out for a walk and smoke. It is pretty chilly outside... but there are fireworks going off and fireworks are neat... but fireworks mean punks running around having roman candle fights... and my leg hurts. Looks like I'm not going out tonight.


----------



## DSturg369

Finally decided on some Lane RLP-6 in a Grabow Grand Duke straight apple.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

Finishing the day with Westminster in my beautiful new 125th Anniversary Savinelli 606KS.


----------



## mighty

First bowl of the day, I came back to some C&D Opening Night. Not a bad first of the day smoke.

Tonight, I started with CC 2008, then moved into MacBaren HH Mature Virginian.

For some reason, I just couldnt find the "sweet spot" tonight with the CC. First time I've ever experienced this. It wasn't a bad smoke, just couldn't find the flavor that I've been getting. I'll give that blend a rest for a couple of days and go back to some Anniversary Kake tomorrow.:smile:

Mighty


----------



## DSturg369

DGT'ing some RLP-6 in a Grabow GD with morning coffee and then on to some PA in my trusty MM cob.


----------



## dmkerr

First bowl of C&D Crooner - cube cut burley and deertongue. It's interesting but I can't say yet if it'll be a keeper.


----------



## IHT

dmkerr said:


> First bowl of C&D Crooner - cube cut burley and deertongue. It's interesting but I can't say yet if it'll be a keeper.


i wasn't too fond of it that i recall.
another of their cube cut burley blends that was nice is Junkyard Dawg.

i'm smoking some *GH&Co Brown Rope* in an Orlik of Old Bond Street Canadian.


----------



## sounds7

Tonight I smoked This. It is a very old tin (Stuff hasnt been made in years) but the contents are still desirable. It is a Burley-Virginia- oriental dutch style Shag that is very mellow.


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake in my Ben Wade Brogue again tonight


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight is some SG Firedance Flake in a La Rocca Especial estate.


----------



## dmkerr

IHT said:


> i wasn't too fond of it that i recall.
> another of their cube cut burley blends that was nice is Junkyard Dawg.
> 
> i'm smoking some *GH&Co Brown Rope* in an Orlik of Old Bond Street Canadian.


weird vanilla taste among the burley - from the deertongue, I presume.

Is Junkyard Dawg a clone of House of Windsor Barking Dog? I loved the flavor of that but couldn't keep it lit. The Crooner stayed lit with no problem. I'm just not sure I wanted it to....


----------



## N7COF

1st bowl of Peterson Irish Flake in my Peter Hedegaard pipe

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2701902970050172860DRpxHt


----------



## DeadFrog

Trying out a Mild English house blend from the local B&M in my Pete System. Man, perique takes some getting used to. Woooo...spicy stuff!


----------



## nate560

Stonehaven in a Radice Rind Spiral Shank


----------



## mojo

Had some bulk Dunhill EMP.


----------



## commonsenseman

Having some Ashton CG in my "new" Rovera Giant Scoop. This stuff is tasty!


----------



## David M

PipeWorks & Wilke Cherry Cavendish for me tonight.


----------



## Zeabed

Squadron Leader in a smooth Sav Porto Cervo, using the air pocket method and it works great in this tobacco/pipe combo.


----------



## commonsenseman

Zeabed said:


> Squadron Leader in a smooth Sav Porto Cervo, using the air pocket method and it works great in this tobacco/pipe combo.


Really want to try squadron leader.....how is it?


----------



## Zeabed

commonsenseman said:


> Really want to try squadron leader.....how is it?


First let me tell you that I am a fan of English/Balkan blends and I love every drop of the camel dung in latakia (an urban myth perpetrated by latakia haters, by the way). If you are acquainted with these categories, then you could find, like I did, that SL is an attractively and expertly blended sweet Virginia tobacco and latakia. That's it. But the ribbon cut is perfect for the air pocket system, which I learned from a YouTube video by eric of Pipes Magazine, and I experienced no tongue bite whatsoever from the Virginia. The smoke is full and it keeps the same taste throughout the bowl. It's one of my 3-bowls tobaccos, if not always an all-day smoke. It is mild to medium bodied, as I like it, and to me it is very tasty. YMMV is a phrase that should be used more often in reviews, considering the wide disparity of ever-changing core tastes among pipesmokers nowadays. But I know many of these who share my predilection for this venerable staple of the Samuel Gawith establishment. No codger fixation on my part, however, as I discovered SL only a few weeks ago. At first, I was a little underwhelmed, but then it began to grow on me. That, I've found, is the case with most of the blends that I've grown to like best. Just to add a baseline perspective for you, I also like Westminster, Presbyterian Mixture, McConnell's Oriental, Iwan Ries' Gourmet English and - the horror, the horror - Penzance. There are many other Virginias, however, that I haven't tried yet. I also like some VaPers. So I hope you can see where I'm coming from. My suggestion? Do what I did when assailed by curiousity: get a couple of ounces and try them. If you don't like it, there will be pipesmokers who will probably be only too happy to relieve you of an unwanted tin of SL. Little chance of that however, if you tolerate latakia, which is truly used as a bodying condiment here. It is obviously present and I find it very tasty, but it does not overwhelm the sweet Virginia. Also, there's a cool little airplane on the tin.
:first:


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Virginia #1 in an old Sasieni


----------



## Requiem

3 bowls tonight: Old Gowrie; St. James Flake; St. Bruno.


Squadron Leader is one of my favorites. Medium strenght, not very sweet, tangy, generous on the orientals although just a bit spicy and about 15% to 20% latakia, I would say. It´s one of those english blends you can smoke any time of the day. I find its core a little citrinous, due to the virginias, which works great. All in all, an excellent mixture.


----------



## DSturg369

FVF in a Chezh Republiic no-name bent Dublin.


----------



## commonsenseman

Zeabed said:


> First let me tell you that I am a fan of English/Balkan blends and I love every drop of the camel dung in latakia (an urban myth perpetrated by latakia haters, by the way). If you are acquainted with these categories, then you could find, like I did, that SL is an attractively and expertly blended sweet Virginia tobacco and latakia. That's it. But the ribbon cut is perfect for the air pocket system, which I learned from a YouTube video by eric of Pipes Magazine, and I experienced no tongue bite whatsoever from the Virginia. The smoke is full and it keeps the same taste throughout the bowl. It's one of my 3-bowls tobaccos, if not always an all-day smoke. It is mild to medium bodied, as I like it, and to me it is very tasty. YMMV is a phrase that should be used more often in reviews, considering the wide disparity of ever-changing core tastes among pipesmokers nowadays. But I know many of these who share my predilection for this venerable staple of the Samuel Gawith establishment. No codger fixation on my part, however, as I discovered SL only a few weeks ago. At first, I was a little underwhelmed, but then it began to grow on me. That, I've found, is the case with most of the blends that I've grown to like best. Just to add a baseline perspective for you, I also like Westminster, Presbyterian Mixture, McConnell's Oriental, Iwan Ries' Gourmet English and - the horror, the horror - Penzance. There are many other Virginias, however, that I haven't tried yet. I also like some VaPers. So I hope you can see where I'm coming from. My suggestion? Do what I did when assailed by curiousity: get a couple of ounces and try them. If you don't like it, there will be pipesmokers who will probably be only too happy to relieve you of an unwanted tin of SL. Little chance of that however, if you tolerate latakia, which is truly used as a bodying condiment here. It is obviously present and I find it very tasty, but it does not overwhelm the sweet Virginia. Also, there's a cool little airplane on the tin.
> :first:


Wow quite the glowing review! I've never tried the air pocket system, but I'll have to find his video and give it a go. I am a big fan of english blends, so that makes Squadron Leader worth trying at least. My most recent, as I mentioned on here, is Consummate Gentleman, a very tasty english blend that I foresee becoming one of my favorites.

I have quite a few tins of tobacco sitting on my shelf that I haven't had time to try yet (so much tobacco, so little time). I can, however, foresee a tin or two of this working its way onto my shelf as well.

I definately like VaPers, I just recently tried some McClellend 2015 I found at my tobacconist. Wow that stuff is pretty darn tasty, smells amazing too, I almost can't wait to smoke some more!


----------



## nate560

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a BC Saucer


----------



## freemansrus

just polished off a bowl of connoisseur's choice in my new meerschaum falcon, first smoke for the pipe - it did well! 

also enjoyed watching the extended Lord of the Rings: Return of the King and a refreshing Moscow Mule!


----------



## IHT

*H&H Virginia Spice* in a K. Huhn Tulip.
verdict after the 1st bowl? i'll finish the tin and never look at buying it again. smells great in the tin, tastes like every other Va/Per i've tried from H&H, and that's not good.
maybe a month of airing out will improve the flavor, cuz i doubt it'll get worse.
if you like H&H Va/Pers, then i suggest you try this, it tastes the same as, say... CD Kajun Kake without any sweetness (i never got sweetness from KK anyway, but i know a lot of you state you have), and it has some cigar leaf added to it (that i couldn't tell was there - maybe cuz that harsh spice note i get from their Va/Pers was pissing me off).


----------



## N7COF

More Peterson University Flake in my Hedegaard Bulldog - note to self order more of this baccy its going fast.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2701902970050172860DRpxHt


----------



## Zeabed

commonsenseman said:


> Wow quite the glowing review! I've never tried the air pocket system, but I'll have to find his video and give it a go. I am a big fan of english blends, so that makes Squadron Leader worth trying at least. My most recent, as I mentioned on here, is Consummate Gentleman, a very tasty english blend that I foresee becoming one of my favorites. ! [...]


:amen:

That's the spirit buddy, there are so many varieties of pipe tobacco and indeed too little time (and too little money, especially nowadays). But it would go against the grain for a pipesmoker not to keep investigating new tobaccos, as it is one of the great benefits of this particular hobby. I have a Word document titled Recommended Blends in which I note down the reviews, advice and opinions that have caught my eye during my pipe stuff surfing on the net. I haven't yet tried half of the baccies on this list, but I keep the info for my future reference. So Gawith the flow, man.


----------



## dmkerr

Last night was some C&D Old Joe Krantz uke:

...er... excuse me... C&D Old Joe Krantz in an old SMS meerschaum. If you like Prince Albert mixed haphazardly and heavily with perique and you enjoy the feeling your tongue gets as the entire Chinese army marches across it in week-old sweatsocks, this is your tobacco. I don't know who Joe Krantz was but he must have been some old geezer that sat on his porch with a shotgun and blasted anyone that came near his lawn - squirrels included.

To be fair, I'll probably try it again a couple more times and perhaps give it a bit of aging. As it is, nasty, nasty stuff. Tastes like something I put together myself after a half-dozen tequilas.


----------



## Zeabed

dmkerr said:


> Last night was some C&D Old Joe Krantz uke:
> 
> ...er... excuse me... C&D Old Joe Krantz in an old SMS meerschaum. If you like Prince Albert mixed haphazardly and heavily with perique and you enjoy the feeling your tongue gets as the entire Chinese army marches across it in week-old sweatsocks, this is your tobacco. I don't know who Joe Krantz was but he must have been some old geezer that sat on his porch with a shotgun and blasted anyone that came near his lawn - squirrels included.
> 
> To be fair, I'll probably try it again a couple more times and perhaps give it a bit of aging. As it is, nasty, nasty stuff. Tastes like something I put together myself after a half-dozen tequilas.


Yes, but what else didn't you like? One man's sweatsocks is another man's "earthy notes" and "musky aroma". I found out too late myself. Haven't smoked any of my OJK yet, but I finally unearthed the reason behind the name. Apparently the real life Joseph Krantz was a senior citizen notorious for his foul smelling feet.


----------



## N7COF

Peterson Irish Flake in my 2nd TRP morta pipe. 1st smoke of a flake in morta this pipe & its bowl seam ideally shaped for flakes & smokes very well.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2597836120050172860roRWGI


----------



## dmkerr

Zeabed said:


> Apparently the real life Joseph Krantz was a senior citizen notorious for his foul smelling feet.


And we lucky pipesters not only get to smell his feet but also to taste them.

But that shouldn't stop us from trying it! After all, do we stop carrying dollar bills simply because they may have recently been up some (possibly male) stripper's butt? I think not!

Or... now that I actually contemplate that... I think I'm gonna start using my debit card....


----------



## Mad Hatter

Frog Morton Across the Pond in a pot billiard


----------



## mojo

Started breaking in a new Stanwell bulldog today with some bulk VA.


----------



## Requiem

Best Brown Flake and Black Mallory, both in Hilson pipes.


----------



## N7COF

McConnell Scottish Cake in my Jon Rinaldi Pipe

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2356636680050172860bRpoSq


----------



## Requiem

Requiem said:


> Best Brown Flake and Black Mallory, both in Hilson pipes.


... and some more Black Mallory, in a Savi 628.


----------



## David M

N7COF said:


> Jon Rinaldi Pipe
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2356636680050172860bRpoSq


THAT!!! Is a Sexy Funky one.


----------



## N7COF

David M said:


> THAT!!! Is a Sexy Funky one.


Thanks David & yes pipes can be SEXY :amen:


----------



## DSturg369

Good morning Puff'ers. Having hot coffee and some PA in a MM cob this morning.


----------



## dmkerr

First bowl of Anniversary Kake, smoked in a Bjarne freehand. It was good but the jury is still out on whether it'll make the steady rotation like Russ' Classic Burley Kake did right outta the gate.


----------



## IHT

*McClelland #2015* in an old Stanwell Royal Prince billiard


----------



## N7COF

Some Irish Flake in my TRP cutty with coffee


----------



## mighty

Currently smoking some CC 2008. Its treating me very nicely. 

One of these days Ill get a camera and post a pic of my pipes for fun too!

Have a good Memorial Weekend

Mighty


----------



## Zeabed

McB's Navy Flake in a Savinelli Coronet Bruyere 800 EX, which is a cheapie but a goodie. I remember the time when $50 pipes were considered high priced. That's how old I am.


----------



## dmkerr

So far today, Stonehaven in a Castello Collection and McClellands Smyrna #1 in a Johs. Later tonight I think I'll fire up some Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky, probably in a smooth Ascorti.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

Sadly, I won't be having one for a while, as I have been taken out of the game. But all will soon be well.

Peace.
Nick the Pug


----------



## jfserama

Some Frog Morton in a corn cob for tonight.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of Classic Burley Cake sent to me by dmkerr before an afternoon nap then followed up later with a DGT'd bowl of MacBaren Club Blend and later a bowl of MacBaren Symphony


----------



## freemansrus

this afternoon i had a bowl of vanilla creme in my 1/4 bent stanwell - its smoking very wet - i think this is due to a constricted airflow - the pipe was as new when i got it - only smoked once/twice so it must be how the pipe was made - anyone got any ideas on how to help with the wetness? at the moment i'm combating it by smoking smaller amounts of tobacco and by drawing insanely gently and with very long gaps between draws.

and my pre bed smoke was a bowl of sam gwaith's chocolate flake in my meerschaum lined falcon - a nice tasting tobacco but smells pretty horrid in the tin and it makes my pipe smell disgusting once its cooled off - any advice?


----------



## David M

Went on a sampling binge today so I have a few to list.

Pipeworks and Wilke 524
McClelland Bulk No.5125 Coyote Classic Full
McClelland Deep Hollow
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Top Black Cherry
McClelland Bulk No.2050 Oriental Cavendish Mix
Mac Baren Golden Extra
McClelland 900-Refined TN Ribbon
Mac Baren Stockton
Pipeworks & Wilke Cherry Cavendish
Peter Stockbye Proper English
Gawith Hoggarth Balkan Mixture

I am sneezing nicotine.
Drooling nicotine.
and so on...


----------



## DSturg369

Mac Baren VA #1 in this Royal Danish estate.


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Big Ben; and Commonwealth in a Hilson.


----------



## dmkerr

Red Rapparee in a Dunhill ODA and McClelland Smyrna in a Savinelli Autograph.


----------



## N7COF

Red Virginia in a Dunhill 5117


----------



## sounds7

Stokkebye Bullseye flake in a Maestro de Paja Billiard. while sitting in my front porch rocker.


----------



## David M

Taking it a bit slower tonight.
Thankfully my girl-friend came over today and I couldn't puff a new sample every hour or so.

But the past 2 hours since she has been gone, I have really enjoyed 2 of the many many samples that sounds7 gave me. The only reason why I am highlighting this is because out of the 2, I think(?!?) I have found some keepers. Too early to tell really. It was just the first bowl of each but it feels good.

I think it was smart for you to send me the list of your tobacco's so I could read up & do some research on them at TobaccoReviews.com and get an inkling on if I would enjoy them. That was a good idea. Thanks for pushing that my way.

Ashton Artisans Blend
GL Pease Odyssey


----------



## dmkerr

H&H Louisiana Red in an il Ceppo sandblast. Few pipemakers do a sandblast as well as il Ceppo. And the tobak is a nice VaPer. I have a sampler of Russ Oulette's blends from Alyks and I'm really beginning to respect the guy as a master blender.


----------



## DSturg369

Been up most of last night BBQ'ing pork and chicken on the smoker. Enjoyed 2 bowls of PA in MM cobs and some HoW Bourbon Street in a Grabow Grand Duke. Currently having some Altadis Fox & Hound in a straight Thermofilter pear and already have another MM cob loaded with 50/50 PA/CH ready to go for later.


----------



## Requiem

Sunday's afternoon was spent playing "Magic the Gathering" (a collectible cards game) with 2 of my best friends, which was long due. Had lots of fun, beer, Squadron Leader and Black Mallory, both in Savinelli pipes.

Tonight, just some EMB in a Pete.


----------



## N7COF

Tonight some Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Dunhill and a couple Arnold Palmers


----------



## David M

Had an almost heavenly experience with Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. American Delite. Also enjoyed a bowl of Comptons Sutherlands Scottish mixture.


----------



## Vrbas

my dad and i went fishing this morning. i fired up some BCA and he had some Dutch Treat from Boswell's. Caught 11 plus a snapping turtle the size of a cat... he got 12 but no turtle


----------



## Alyks

Had some PS LTF. It is an excellent virginia/cavendish blend with a light caramel topping.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Alyks said:


> Had some PS LTF. It is an excellent virginia/cavendish blend with a light caramel topping.


Good to see a man who appreciates a fine cavendish. I had G/H Kendal Kentucky compliments of dmkerr last night


----------



## DeadFrog

Had an aromatic from the local B&M in a Lorenzo Spitfire (my 2nd pipe ever). This stuff is great and the wifes says it smells like someone's baking. The description by the B&M:

A Blend of Red Virginia and Lemon Virginia, Black Cavendish and a Danish pastry sauce. Light and absolutely biteless, this blend is ideal for beginning smokers. The aroma is delicious.


----------



## Vrbas

any of y'all ever heard of/tried Wilshire from TinderBox?


----------



## DeadFrog

Brought a cob to work so I could try a sample or two from the Noobie trade that arrived today. Just came back inside from a cob full of PS Luxury Navy Flake. I really like this stuff, the perique isn't too strong for me which I'm thankful for. Yummy!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Esoterica Peacehaven, an excellent light, sweet VA tonight in Pete billiard


----------



## N7COF

Mad Hatter said:


> Esoterica Peacehaven, an excellent light, sweet VA tonight in Pete billiard


Oh that sounds like a nice combo.

I'm having MacBaren Navy Flake in my J. Rinaldi - the two work well together


----------



## WWhermit

Vrbas said:


> any of y'all ever heard of/tried Wilshire from TinderBox?


I have. It's ok, not really too remarkable. It tastes very similar to just about every local B&M's aromatic blend. They always have one around that's based on 1Q.

Many people really like it, though, and it's their most popular seller I'm told. To me, though, there are just so many better aromatics out there that I never went back to it.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mojo

SG Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 315 EX.


----------



## IrishCamel81

Start with Squadron Leader in my Brebbia, and end with McConnells Red Virginia in my IK Meerschaum.


----------



## Vrbas

WWhermit said:


> I have. It's ok, not really too remarkable. It tastes very similar to just about every local B&M's aromatic blend. They always have one around that's based on 1Q.
> 
> Many people really like it, though, and it's their most popular seller I'm told. To me, though, there are just so many better aromatics out there that I never went back to it.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Yeah, i wasn't a fan of 1-Q for some reason but i liked this one... so i guess you could say it was MY 1-Q.

Yeah, the shop owner claims it's their best seller.


----------



## Zeabed

PS Balkan Supreme in a Savory's Argyll smooth one fourth bent pot.


----------



## David M

Finished up some GH Am. Delite (Burley) and tasted some aromatics for the first time [everything I taste is actually for the first time] Cherry Vanilla and Black Cherry, both GH.


----------



## N7COF

University Flake in Monstrosities - Russet Poultice
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2972142320050172860SskITL

Just kidding I'm smoking it in my Hedegaard

Yesterday I had three bowls of MacB's Navy Flake that I like very much - I tried one bowl in a morta pipe & I'll stay with Penzance & English blends in morta.

Note to self Navy Flake doesn't go with morta pipes.


----------



## Hey Joe

Orlik golden sliced in my danbark with a hot cup of coffe on the porch watching the rain.


----------



## DeadFrog

For the drive into work it was H&H Butternut Burley in a refurbished Kaywoodie.


----------



## commonsenseman

Last night had a bowl of FVF & a bowl of McB Club Blend.


----------



## AcworthAl

For the drive home it was Frency Sonza Bitches in Peterson
Then Irish Oak in a Clay Pipe
Then Braken Flake in a Stanwell
Then English Gormet in a Sav 320 EX
Then I took off my glasses and went to sleep


----------



## Requiem

First bowl of Dunhill My Mixture 965, one of the samples sent by Doctor Humo.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Burley London


----------



## sounds7

Broke out the Dunhill and smoked some Pipeworks and Wilke#10 then went on a bike ride. I'll have a bite to eat and then go lounge on the back deck with some Gentleman Jack and a bowl of Esoterica Tobacciana Margate.


----------



## Requiem

and Paul Olsen My Own Blend Balkan, also sent by our spaniard friend.


----------



## Vrbas

Escudo in my Savinelli out in the rain... didn't enjoy Escudo tonight like i usually do :suspicious:


----------



## David M

G.L. Pease (oh so delicious) Odyssey


----------



## Griz

Hey Joe said:


> Orlik golden sliced in my danbark with a hot cup of coffe on the porch watching the rain.


I going to give this tobacco a go this morning in my MM. Opened the tin last night and the flakes were really sticky. So I packed my pipe and let it sit out overnight. Wish me luck, our humiity has been over 90% for the last 3 days!


----------



## RHNewfie

Last night was some 07 Penzance and this morning was some Heinrichs special curly.

I don't post much... Hey everyone!!


----------



## N7COF

I'm having another bowl of MacB's Navy Flake in my J. Rinaldi

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2356636680050172860bRpoSq


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight begins my vacation so tonight will be a 2 bowl night. Probably some McClellands Smyrna #1 and some H&H AJ's Vaper. The next several days will be smoke and scotch laden to the nth degree, as I contemplate the meaning of life and enjoy some quality time away from office, kids and everything requiring an ounce of physical effort.


----------



## Hey Joe

Griz said:


> I going to give this tobacco a go this morning in my MM. Opened the tin last night and the flakes were really sticky. So I packed my pipe and let it sit out overnight. Wish me luck, our humiity has been over 90% for the last 3 days!


A fresh tin does require a good bit of drying good luck with it.

Last night was some Haddos delight in a bent Bjarne viking, and this morning some FVF in a straight sandblasted Stanwell billiard with my morning coffee


----------



## AcworthAl

Hey Joe said:


> Orlik golden sliced in my danbark with a hot cup of coffe on the porch watching the rain.


How do you like your Danbark?


----------



## RJpuffs

Rain let up for a few minutes, so enjoyed a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Petey bulldog. Savored the tiny bowl for a full hour while driving around doing bank runs.


----------



## Alyks

Last night I had a bowl of FVF in my no-name virginia pipe. That pipe smokes virginias so sweet, for less than $20 it has become one of my favorite pipes, second only to my meer. Altought I don't have many pipes to begin with 4 briars, 1 meer and 3 cobs. Anyway, I hope to smoke more of the same tonight, or perhaps some H&H nemaste. Nemaste is an English blend which is very light on latakia, sweet, citrusy and one of the few English blends I enjoy.


----------



## Hey Joe

AcworthAl said:


> How do you like your Danbark?


I like it alot. Fit and finish is top notch, drilling is spot on, and it smokes really good.


----------



## Requiem

rewarding myself with a cold beer and some BBF.

After dinner will try MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian.


----------



## RHNewfie

Escudo waiting for my wife to come home, loved every minute of it!


----------



## sounds7

I am going to indulge in some Balkan Sobranie this evening.


----------



## IHT

*Telegraph Hill* in a _stanwell royal prince #12_


----------



## IrishCamel81

Alyks said:


> Last night I had a bowl of FVF in my no-name virginia pipe. That pipe smokes virginias so sweet, for less than $20 it has become one of my favorite pipes, second only to my meer. Altought I don't have many pipes to begin with 4 briars, 1 meer and 3 cobs. Anyway, I hope to smoke more of the same tonight, or perhaps some H&H nemaste. Nemaste is an English blend which is very light on latakia, sweet, citrusy and one of the few English blends I enjoy.


Any chance of seeing a pic of the meer?opcorn:


----------



## Dedalus

Celebratory Full Virginia Flake. I'm going to have a stroke watching these Cavalier games.


----------



## Mad Hatter

G/H Kendal Kentucky for a night cap


----------



## Twiggz

Enjoying my second attempt at Peterson Irish flake in my Stanwell HCA churchwarden. Much better this time around


----------



## N7COF

Polishing off a tin of Peterson's University Flake


----------



## AcworthAl

Hey Joe said:


> I like it alot. Fit and finish is top notch, drilling is spot on, and it smokes really good.


I am delighted with the ones I have, while I prefer larger pipes, these small Danbarks smoke great and have large bowls for their size. The fit and finish is also first rate.


----------



## Alyks

Had some GH Louisiana perique flake; a fine chocolate vaper.


----------



## AcworthAl

Frenchy's Sonza Bitches in a Danbark
P/A in a B/C
IRC VA Flake in a Sav Herc
Distinguished Penguin in a Danbark


----------



## Hey Joe

Just mowed the lawn and now I going to kick back on the porch and admire my handy work with a bowl of SG Kendal cream in a blasted Ben Wade zulu and a tall cool glass of iced tea.


----------



## N7COF

Having my 1st bowl ever of SG 1792 Flake - I like ipe:


----------



## mojo

Had some GLP Cairo in my Savinelli 315EX first then some SG squadron Leader in my Stanwell bulldog.


----------



## garydh2000

Just finished a bowl of Boswell Berry Cobler and a cigar.


----------



## dmkerr

Peterson's University Flake in a Savinelli Baronet
H&H AJ's Vaper in a Ser Jacopo
McClellands Virginia #24 in a Capitello

Next up, more UFlake (goooood tobacco) in an Ascorti. Looks like the Italians rule the pipe choices for me today....


----------



## plexiprs

Right now some P&W Churchill in a Radice Clear slight-bent apple .....

:rockon:​


----------



## David M

Early afternoon had some My Mixture 956.
Afternoon and Late Evening had some GL Pease Odyssey.
Early early, sun has not risen yet AM - just had some absolutely super star delish taste bud explosion Burley - McClelland 900-Refined TN Ribbon.


----------



## Alyks

SG FVF last night for me. I wasn't very impressed with this one at first and wondered what all the fuzz was about. My eyes are starting to open now...


----------



## plexiprs

This morning is a blend of G&H Kendal Kentucky with P&W Cherry Cavendish at equal parts ....


----------



## sounds7

David M said:


> Early afternoon had some My Mixture 956.
> Afternoon and Late Evening had some GL Pease Odyssey.
> Early early, sun has not risen yet AM - just had some absolutely super star delish taste bud explosion Burley - McClelland 900-Refined TN Ribbon.


You are quickly acquiring the right taste David. 965 is one of my favorites. Did your Sobranie friend have that also?


----------



## Vrbas

Trout Stream today out by the pool... the dogs were ripping and tearing through the yard so far from peaceful, but definitely pleasant.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

Westminster, in my 125th Anniversary Savinelli 606KS. I'm celebrating my return.

Peace.
Nick the Pug


----------



## IHT

SG Bracken Flake... picked up a tin today while out of town... still very wet, relit it a ton.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Country Gent.


----------



## dmkerr

Pete UFlake in a Boswell.


----------



## Zeabed

FMOTB in a Sav Baronet Bruyere 803 EX.


----------



## plexiprs

Pipemaker's Choice this morning ......... a sweet english-style that just hits the spot with quality Virginia and Latakia!


----------



## DSturg369

Started my day with PA in a MM cob and hot coffee, as I often do. After lunch was some Anni' Kake in a Kaywoodie bent Campus. Only complaint is that the Campus has such a small bowl.


----------



## Requiem

Spending the weekend away from home and having 4-5 bowls each day, only Best Brown Flake and Squadron Leader.
Hot, dry weather here... first real summer days.


----------



## Mad Hatter

McClelland Yenidje Supreme thanks to dmkerr


----------



## DSturg369

My usual... PA in a MM cob.


----------



## Alyks

While at work I managed to get in a bowl of McC 5120 in a corncob.


----------



## mojo

McClelland 5100 & 2015 in a Peterson Zulu.


----------



## mighty

Lately I have really been digging the anniversary kake. I also picked up a tin of Orlik Dark Kentucky Flakes, which I heard is no longer imported into the USA. Of course...I really like that too. It's a 100g tin so I might store some away.

Also tried Erinmore Flake, and am undecided yet. I want to smoke some after I really give it a chance to dry out more than my first smokes of it.

Anyways, here's to good smoking!

Mighty


----------



## David M

sounds7 said:


> You are quickly acquiring the right taste David. 965 is one of my favorites. Did your Sobranie friend have that also?


Thats actually a staple at my local B&M.
I still need to run through all their jars.
Store policy is to allow any pipe smoker, at anytime, to grab a free sample of any jar.

***

To All:
The Sobranie comment refers to one of the guys who frequents my local B&M supposedly has a few pounds of the very rare original Balkan Sobranie mixture. He doesn't fancy it himself too much but obviously knows its high respectability among pipe smokers. He let me try some the other day which was very nice.
He also told me how he paid for a bathroom remodel job with the stuff. When the contractor saw it - he asked for some in lieu of cash.


----------



## commonsenseman

This weekend:

Balkan Supreme from my Tobacconist
FVF in my Cellini
1792 in my Rovera
Embarcadero in a generic CC


----------



## dmkerr

Today so far...

Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky in a Savinelli Autograph
H&H Anni Kake in a Castello
McClellands Virginia #24 in a Johs

Probably some Pete University Flake and H&H AJ's Vaper later today. Vacation is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Mad Hatter

1792 in a small Hardcastle billiard


----------



## N7COF

GLP Union Square in my Dunhill 5117 - let it dry out a bit & is good! must get more to cellar


----------



## DSturg369

PA + MM cob.


----------



## RHNewfie

Escudo in a cob!


----------



## Requiem

Paul Olsen MOB Balkan in a Pete (excellent tobaccos), and Commonwealth in a Hilson.


----------



## DSturg369

On my 2nd bowl now from my "Leavin's Jar". I've been adding the remnants of tins and a little of this and that and let the jar sit for a couple of months. I couldn't begin to tell you everything that is in it but it tastes and smells pretty good in my MM Country Gent.


----------



## mighty

Just finished some anniversary kake. Im either going to try H&H AJ's Vaper,
or go with the Orlik dark kentucky next.

Mighty


----------



## David M

N7COF said:


> GLP Union Square in my Dunhill 5117 - let it dry out a bit & is good! must get more to cellar


First off - Where is the picture of such a beautiful pipe???? Come on. Lets see that baby.

Second - Heard about a very experienced pipe smokers ritual today. Ritual is actually a poor descriptive word...heard about a system today from a wise pipe smoker. 
For his smoke TOMORROW.
Today, he does this. 
He loads his pipe with his desired blend. Chars the top of it and gets the first layer lit up nice and proper. Then he sets it down and waits to smoke it the next day.

Thats what he does for all his bowls. What he will enjoy tomorrow, he works on today.

Haven't tried it yet but to him, the tobacco needs it, not only to dry out a bit but to also get properly ready for the smoke. Supposedly he swears by it. I like it when people go against the grain. For him, its the only way to truly enjoy some leaf.

***

Smoked a few today so here's the list.
Morning came and I was back on my current addiction of McClelland 900 Refined Tennessee Ribbon. That burleys combo of precise goodness with that oh so mellow wafting sweetness is so darn good.
Late morning continued on with the need for the Tennessee fix.
In the afternoon I smoked some Esoterica Tobacciana Penzance.
Early evening dabbled in some Dunhill London Mixture and then some Nightcap.
At that point, the excessive tongue bite pushed me to a cigar and I smoked a nice Maduro wrapped Gurkha Ancient Warrior which I have relit and continue to enjoy now.


----------



## AcworthAl

Escudo in a Danbark
My last bit of Bracken Flack in a small Stanwell featherweight, a nice little poker

Hade a tad of dried out (from being left in a tobacco pouch and forgotten) S/G Bracken Flake, but not enough to load a pipe. Took this mixed in some Distinguished Penguin, a bit the H&H AJ Vaper and a touch of Carter Hall. Put it in a small jar and shook it. Put all of what I mixed into a Savinelli Hercules and had a terrific smoke. 

Finally some Sherlock Holmes in a Savinelli


----------



## DSturg369

Started my day DGT'ing some of my Leavin's Jar in a MM Country Gent. Now, on to some PA in a MM Pride.


----------



## dmkerr

More aged McClellands #24 in the biggest, ugliest Savinelli Autograph I've ever seen. I bought it, replacement stem and all, because it looked like a mangy critter someone threw away. And it was cheap!


----------



## plexiprs

#13 in a Castello Greatline Freehand ........ after a day of #400 in a Sav Professor Extra .... 


Today, life does not suck!


----------



## Mad Hatter

1792 again, same tobacco time, same tobacco place


----------



## Alyks

I had some McC's 2015, and SG BBF. I've been letting that 2015 sit in a jar for a year, and I'm glad I did. When I first got it and I sampled it, I felt let down. The tobacco was flat and flavourless, now it's sweet and tangy. I have to get me some more of this.


----------



## sounds7

Smoking some of my new blend in my Becker straight grain biliard . The new blend is 40% Mcclelland 2010, 20% Syrian Latakia and 40% Grand orientals. Syrian is like chocolate syrup to me because it is good on so many things.


----------



## Zeabed

GLP Westminster in a Sav Hercules 114 EX, a humongous billiard with a saddle bit. One looong smoke for the evening, as I watch the first two discs of _John Adams_ via Netflix (yeah, I know, I know...).


----------



## DSturg369

Altadas' Fox & Hound in a Willard straight pot for me this evening.


----------



## David M

DJ Comptons Macedonian Mix-masta' Selecta'
Live From Tresor in Berlin


----------



## AcworthAl

AcworthAl said:


> Escudo in a Danbark
> My last bit of Bracken Flack in a small Stanwell featherweight, a nice little poker
> 
> Hade a tad of dried out (from being left in a tobacco pouch and forgotten) S/G Bracken Flake, but not enough to load a pipe. Took this mixed in some Distinguished Penguin, a bit the H&H AJ Vaper and a touch of Carter Hall. Put it in a small jar and shook it. Put all of what I mixed into a Savinelli Hercules and had a terrific smoke.
> 
> Finally some Sherlock Holmes in a Savinelli


Obviously that was Bracken Flake


----------



## AcworthAl

Dr. Bradley’s in a Danbark Poker
Sherlock Holmes in a Clay Pipe
Three Star Royale in a Savinelli 
Carter Hall in a Dr. Grabow


----------



## Requiem

Last night went to a pub, where I had 2 bowls of BBF in a Hilson rodhesian.

BBF is very nice, the most "neutral" virginia I've smoked.


----------



## AcworthAl

What do you all think of this
CVS Burley and Black in a Ser Jacopo R3-16
Cherry Blend in a Dunhill Amber Flame w/ Silver DR2
Tobacco Galleria - Wild Cherry in a Eltang Saturn #18


----------



## dmkerr

AcworthAl said:


> What do you all think of this
> CVS Burley and Black in a Ser Jacopo R3-16
> Cherry Blend in a Dunhill Amber Flame w/ Silver DR2
> Tobacco Galleria - Wild Cherry in a Eltang Saturn #18


I think you'd better plan on keeping those pipes for life because you've just de-valued them beyond recognition.


----------



## IHT

Alyks said:


> I've been letting that 2015 sit in a jar for a year, and I'm glad I did. When I first got it and I sampled it, I felt let down. The tobacco was flat and flavourless, now it's sweet and tangy.


ditto to your experiences w/ it.
i was given some from smokinmojo a few years ago, and he said the sample was already a few years old... at first, it wasn't all that great, just standard McKetchup flavors and broken flake poor burning qualities. now that it's 5-6 yrs old, flavors have vastly improved, too bad it's still retaining the McKetchup broken flake burning qualities.
----
last night i had some *Peter Heinrichs Curlies* in a _K. Huhn Zulu_.


----------



## AcworthAl

dmkerr said:


> I think you'd better plan on keeping those pipes for life because you've just de-valued them beyond recognition.


No kidding. I wondered who would pick up on this first. I cannot afford any of these pipes without going through a divorce. Unfortunately. I did buy some Cherry Blend (bad). I got some of the Toboacco Galeria crap free-it too was terrible.

Hope no one took offense, it was meant as a joke.
Al


----------



## commonsenseman

AcworthAl said:


> No kidding. I wondered who would pick up on this first. I cannot afford any of these pipes without going through a divorce. Unfortunately. I did buy some Cherry Blend (bad). I got some of the Toboacco Galeria crap free-it too was terrible.
> 
> Hope no one took offense, it was meant as a joke.
> Al


I find crappy tobacco offensive. :wink:

Today going to have some FM in a Cellini, and some 1792 in a cob.


----------



## dmkerr

AcworthAl said:


> I cannot afford any of these pipes without going through a divorce.


You're talking to the wrong person here. I bought the pipes and let the wife go. The only benefit to her was that I never had to bathe her in Everclear and clean her with extra-bristly cleaners but the pipes made out like bandits in the rest of the "pro/con" game.


----------



## AcworthAl

dmkerr said:


> You're talking to the wrong person here. I bought the pipes and let the wife go. The only benefit to her was that I never had to bathe her in Everclear and clean her with extra-bristly cleaners but the pipes made out like bandits in the rest of the "pro/con" game.


That made me wet my pants


----------



## dmkerr

AcworthAl said:


> That made me wet my pants


Well... a pipe won't ever clean you up after that! Not even a Dunhill. And you're probably not going to ask your wife. Looks like you're on your own on this one, Al. ound:


----------



## RJpuffs

Ahhhh Escudo in a Peterson bulldog. This stuff is righteous! The pipe sucks, but its all I have on hand here today. You could smoke Escudo in an old shoe and it would still taste great!


----------



## DSturg369

Penzance in a MM Legend, 2 bowls today in the same pipe. I think I may be developing a taste for Latakia.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'll be smoking MacBaren Club Blend tonight


----------



## Requiem

Having some Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Big Ben bent dublin... not my favorite type of blend...

Next, will have a bowl of Black Mallory, to compensate


----------



## dmkerr

H&H Classic Burley Kake in an il Ceppo.


----------



## Requiem

After lunch smoke: Squadron Leader in a Savi 628.


----------



## RJpuffs

Reiner's LGF (aka Blend 71) in a flaky Nording. Good stuff (the baccy, the pipe is terrible - its smoke-the-terrible-pipes week here).


----------



## David M

Smoked my first few bowls of Esoterica Tobacciana Dunbar last night.

***

I have been working more and more on trying to find the proper balance between wet and dry tobacco. Obviously the more wet the hotter the smoke.
Too dry though and its also harsh.


----------



## AcworthAl

Dr. Bradley's in a Danbark
3-Star Royale in another Danbark

AND THEN IT GOT SERIOUS

Iwan Ries delivered via UPS some 1792, Irish Flake and Bracken Flake. I decided to finally give 1792 a try. Loaded it into a 20 year old Butz-Choquin and started puffing. This tobacco is strong, VERY STRONG, but what astounded me is that it seems the stronger the tobacco the smoother the taste, they never bite. I asked my wife to take a “hit” explaining to her that this was sort of like smoking a joint. She replied, “Maybe some cheap crap.” So much for her opinion. I really enjoyed this stuff, and noticed a bit of nicotine buzz. I followed up this smoke with Irish Flake in another Butz-Choquin. Was amazed this seemed as strong or stronger as 1792, but had the sweetness of a Virginian. I smoked about 3/4 of a bowl and had to stop, frankly believed that I was going to pass out. This really was the first time I had ever smoked a tobacco that really created a love hate relationship. Both were great smokes, but I am afraid I will not soon smoke both in succession.


----------



## N7COF

Davidoff Flake Medallions in the newest addition to the family a Tao Billiard

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2997471680050172860dfKuGT


----------



## Mad Hatter

AcworthAl said:


> Dr. Bradley's in a Danbark
> 3-Star Royale in another Danbark
> 
> AND THEN IT GOT SERIOUS
> 
> Iwan Ries delivered via UPS some 1792, Irish Flake and Bracken Flake. I decided to finally give 1792 a try. Loaded it into a 20 year old Butz-Choquin and started puffing. This tobacco is strong, VERY STRONG, but what astounded me is that it seems the stronger the tobacco the smoother the taste, they never bite. I asked my wife to take a "hit" explaining to her that this was sort of like smoking a joint. She replied, "Maybe some cheap crap." So much for her opinion. I really enjoyed this stuff, and noticed a bit of nicotine buzz. I followed up this smoke with Irish Flake in another Butz-Choquin. Was amazed this seemed as strong or stronger as 1792, but had the sweetness of a Virginian. I smoked about 3/4 of a bowl and had to stop, frankly believed that I was going to pass out. This really was the first time I had ever smoked a tobacco that really created a love hate relationship. Both were great smokes, but I am afraid I will not soon smoke both in succession.


Just keep smoking them. One great thing about nicotene is your tolerance rises when you keep smoking strong tabaks but when you move away from them your tolerance goes back down.

MacB Club Blend in my Northern Briars canadian tonight


----------



## DSturg369

What I'm smoking right now is a "mix" I made last night. It's a 60/40 (or close) mix of IR's Cordial Buttered Rum and Altadis' Fox & Hound. I had a little of each already dried from the last few days and thought "What the heck?" and mixed 'em together and let it sit overnight I loaded my pipe of choice for this little experiment, a MM Legend, just before supper.

So far, I'd say that it is pretty good, a wide range of tastes, a sweet-English sort of thing. I have enough for maybe another 2 bowls so the jury has not yet reached a final verdict.


----------



## thewileyman

Ashton Winding Road in a cob, while taking a walk around the neighborhood. Enjoyed it, but not as much as I'd hoped... something seemed lacking, but I'm not sure what. The tin aroma seemed to promise a lot more than smoking it actually delivered.


----------



## drastic_quench

Pease's Abingdon in a Sav. I dried it a little longer before hand, and it really cut down on relights, but it was crunchier than I like. Next time I figure 45 minutes of drying time may be the sweet spot.

I switched to Abingdon from Westminster, and while at first I didn't think it held a candle; I'm really warming to the balkan style.


----------



## plexiprs

This morning, English Oriental Supreme in a Sav EX pot. This afternoon, Westminster in another Sav Pot.

This evening, 6.5 grams of 5 year old Balkan Supreme in a monster Castello monster Greatline. 

Damn! Good stuff!

I think I need a shower now .....


----------



## Alyks

I poped a jar of SG chocolate flake that I had laid down in a jar a year ago. The crystal formation on the flakes is amazing. I might take a picture of a flake to show it off. 

The virginias come through with that distictive SG nose. I could taste latakia every so often, but there isn't alot in this blend. And of course the chocolate: the flavoring is light, but lasts throughout the smoke, but fades in and out. My limited experience has taught me SGs age wonderfully. I find this quite an indepth some.

I'm going out after this and lighting a bowl of BBF which I put down at the same time as the CF.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Peretti D7485 in a Peretti Egg


----------



## sounds7

Penzance in a brebbia rusticated horn
Dunhill light flake in a Merschaum


----------



## David M

N7COF said:


> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2997471680050172860dfKuGT


I feel like rubbing it and making a wish! 

***

What a lovely day I had.
Crazy schedule with my first meeting at 7am.
Didn't puff till noon-ish and had some Mix 965.
Few hours later I met up with some local heavy hitters in the pipe smoking world (the guys putting the West Coast Pipe Show on in Vegas in Oct.) and we sat down for a Pipe & a Pint at a local pub in downtown Palo Alto. Great great stories. So much wisdom. The way they got started in the business is a great tale for another day.
Smoked some Odyssey (2 bowls) while with them.
After I came home I actively dove back into my still multitude of untouched samples and had some Mind Blowing GL Pease Key Largo. My rating - GO BUY SOME NOW!!!!!
Samples some Haddo's Delight which was good.
Then checked my Pipe Blend Ratings Chart and enjoyed again, some MacBaren Golden Extra. Can that stuff get any better?!?!? I think not.


----------



## AcworthAl

Butternut Burley in a Dunkin Hill
IRC VA Flake in a Pete
AJ VA in another Pete
Irish Flake in a Sav Bing


----------



## Zeabed

For this morning's smoke, I'm about to embark on some PS Balkan Supreme in a Sav Coronet Bruyere.


----------



## RJpuffs

Started up a bowl of HOTW in a Johs b'dog - but it started raining felines and canines. Turned into a DGT now, I'll try to get back to it if mama nature calms down later.


----------



## Joshcertain

Last night I smoked Sam Gawith- Full Virginia Flake, and then Butternut Burly in my Sav


----------



## plexiprs

With this morning cooler than 70 degrees it is time to enjoy a Castello billiard filled with PenZ and a fresh, hot mug of Guatemalan bourbon .....


----------



## N7COF

Some Peterson University Flake in a Rinaldi ipe:


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm going to crack the tin of McClellands Black Sea Soukhoum for a trial spin and then either a bowl of Solani Silver or Aged Burley Flake. So many tobaccos, so little time....


----------



## DeadFrog

For this morning's drive to work it was Butternut Burley in a Lorenzo half bent. Accompanied by Starbuck's French roast (black of course!) :hc


----------



## commonsenseman

N7COF said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallions in the newest addition to the family a Tao Billiard
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2997471680050172860dfKuGT


Awesome looking pipe! I'm jealous! :bowdown:

So far today:

Balkan Supreme
GLP Embarcadero
FVF

all in cobs. ipe:


----------



## N7COF

commonsenseman said:


> Awesome looking pipe! I'm jealous! :bowdown:
> 
> So far today:
> 
> Balkan Supreme
> GLP Embarcadero
> FVF
> 
> all in cobs. ipe:


Thank You & DavidM who wants to ruby it and make a wish - its also a great smoker that feels great in ones hand "not obvious in pic but has oval shank" & wide bit is very comfy for me.

Nice choice of tobacco your smoking today ipe:


----------



## DSturg369

PA Choice Blend in a MM cob.


----------



## RHNewfie

Blueberry Hill this AM with a bowl of Stonehave packed for after dinner!


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno RR after dinner. A once in a week, always satisfying, smoke.
Later, going to the pub with some VA nº1.


----------



## Dedalus

Cracking a tin of McClelland's Drama Reserve in my new Peterson Zulu.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

Montgomery in a Charatan estate

Peace
Nick the Pug


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Burley London


----------



## nate560

17 year old Mac Baren Plumcake in a nose warmer


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Marlin Flake in a little old Kriswell Danish Clipper


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked some FM tonight, used the frank method for the first time.....it's gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some HOTW this morning at 5:30 out on the patio with the dogs. Followed by a cigar. The HOTW was rehydrated from a small sample I had and was just ok. It was tough to keep lit so now I am having a cigar


----------



## AcworthAl

Blue Grass Melody in a Dunkin Hill
Sonza Bitches in a Sav
IRC VA Flake in a Sav
P/A in a Cobb
1792 in a Danbark


----------



## Zeabed

Habana Daydream in a Neerup Selection Smooth Bent Brandy (32).


----------



## N7COF

Having some MacBaren Navy Flake in a Tao Billiard ipe:


----------



## Dedalus

Embarcadero in a zulu. Though, I can't for the life of me figure out the difference between perique and izmir. Eh, I'll get it soon enough.


----------



## DSturg369

Started the day with PA in a MM cob. Now on to some of my "Leaven's Jar" in a Kings Cross straight panel billiard.


----------



## tokings

:nod:


Nicolas J. Pug said:


> Montgomery in a Charatan estate
> 
> Peace
> Nick the Pug


----------



## tokings

I roll pipe tobacco and use that in my cigarette tubes. I think it tastes okay. And yes I inhail it.


----------



## tokings

:lock1:


tokings said:


> :nod:


----------



## commonsenseman

tokings said:


> I roll pipe tobacco and use that in my cigarette tubes. I think it tastes okay. And yes I inhail it.


:shocked:



tokings said:


> :lock1:


???


----------



## Mad Hatter

Tilbury in a reclaimed/restemmed Hardcastle bent billiard


----------



## nate560

Silver Flake in a Ardor


----------



## 8ball

Brian's blend in a big Ben. 

A great "custom blend" from my local B&M with the following description: Black steamed Virginia's blended with a rubbed out Virginia and a dash of Bright Virginia Flake. A medium strength blend with a natural sweetness.

I really love this stuff. If anyone knows of any name brands that match this description, let me know. I'm still new to the pipe game, and I haven't been able to find anything close to this.


----------



## guy g

As an afterword to the two nice gars I enjoyed today, I've settled in with a Dos Equis and a Savinelli filled with Cherry Cavandish.


----------



## Dedalus

Firing up another bowl of McC's Drama Reserve. Got to smoke that stain out of the bowl to get this thing sweet.


----------



## David M

Smoked quite a bit today.
Tonight though and right now, smoked some:
Esoterica Tobac Margate
GL Pease Robusto
Comptons Sutherland Scottish


----------



## Alyks

8ball917 said:


> Brian's blend in a big Ben.
> 
> A great "custom blend" from my local B&M with the following description: Black steamed Virginia's blended with a rubbed out Virginia and a dash of Bright Virginia Flake. A medium strength blend with a natural sweetness.
> 
> I really love this stuff. If anyone knows of any name brands that match this description, let me know. I'm still new to the pipe game, and I haven't been able to find anything close to this.


I don't have anything with black virginias, but I'll send you what some virginias I do. I'll include some SG Best Brown Flake, I noticed you hadn't had a chance to check that one out yet. It's one of my favorites. I like it better than FVF.


----------



## RHNewfie

Dunhill EMP early this morning!


----------



## DSturg369

DSturg369 said:


> Started the day with PA in a MM cob. Now on to some of my "Leaven's Jar" in a Kings Cross straight panel billiard.


Same today, but DGT'ed the Kings Cross. Have a couple flakes of Firedance Flake drying out for later.


----------



## nate560

Solani 660 silver flake in a Ashton


----------



## guy g

301 Pete with Dark Star and 8 games of baseball.


----------



## 8ball

Alyks said:


> I don't have anything with black virginias, but I'll send you what some virginias I do. I'll include some SG Best Brown Flake, I noticed you hadn't had a chance to check that one out yet. It's one of my favorites. I like it better than FVF.


Thanks, Alyks! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DSturg369

And the 'spirit' lives on.... WTG guys!! :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Blueberry Hill this aft.


----------



## RipVanWinkle

After a night of smoking lots of Smyrna No. 1 and Dorchester, going easy on the tongue now and smoking some BCA in a EA Carey Magic Inch with a cracked shank


----------



## sounds7

Penzance this evening


----------



## DSturg369

My last for the night, Firedance Flake in a Grabow Silver Duke.


----------



## David M

What did I not smoke today???

Solani Virginia Flake
Frenchy's Vanilla Ice
Pease Odyssey
Comptons Sutherland Scottish Mix
B&M version of Dunhill Elizabethen Mixture
Balkan


----------



## 8ball

Wow, David. I know that the pipe is a slippery slope, but I think you dove head first. Good work.


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm sitting on the deck of a house I'm taking care of for a couple days watching their dog run like crazy in the back yard. I decided some 1792 sounded good on a cool night like tonight. I've had this tin open for about a month now & I have to say, it's gotten even better ever since the first bowl. I have a feeling this stuff will age pretty well! It's definately becoming one of my favorites. ipe:


----------



## David M

8ball917 said:


> Wow, David. I know that the pipe is a slippery slope, but I think you dove head first. Good work.


Both good and bad side-effects associated with that.
Yes I did & yes my head hurts from the diving.

***

Just finished up some Ashton Artisans Blend and now about to enjoy McClelland Refined 900 Tennessee Ribbon.


----------



## dmkerr

More aged McClellands #24. This stuff is amazing. I usually rotate tobaccos but I can't seem to put this one down.


----------



## N7COF

MacB's Navy Flake in my latest Danish pipe a Tao Dublin

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2183490130050172860tINptr


----------



## RHNewfie

Just finished some 1792, good stuff!


----------



## sounds7

Rattrays Old Gowrie in a Becker Billiard


----------



## RJpuffs

A quick partial bowl of Bayou Night (I think, the perique version) in a Petey b'dog during a brief break in the rain/fog/sprinkle.


----------



## Joshcertain

I think a some watsons choice (Virginia) and a healthy dose of some aromatic


----------



## Zeabed

Butternut Burley in a Neerup Selection Smooth Bent Brandy (32).


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Symphony


----------



## Mr.Lordi

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2638327One year old Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, in a Savinelli

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2638327


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands X-30 Burley By The Slice in a L'anatra.


----------



## dmkerr

Pretty pipe. I should have taken Dub's advice and bought one last time. Looks like I will next time.



Zeabed said:


> Butternut Burley in a Neerup Selection Smooth Bent Brandy (32).


----------



## Requiem

Last couple of days were all Dunhill Standard Mixture and EMP.


----------



## N7COF

1st bowl of Bell's Three Nuns in a Tao Billiard ipe:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2429346490050172860lJpxcA


----------



## Vrbas

Escudo in my Savinelli Prince...

Crumbled up as opposed to my recent method of fold and stuff.... WOW, what a difference, this is GREAT.


----------



## sounds7

Irish Flake in a Mario Grandi. And thats all she wrote, Good night yall:israel::kicknuts:


----------



## commonsenseman

Butera Blended Flake in a Rovera....I think I'm developing a tatse for oriental!


----------



## David M

Finished off some Elizabethan Mixture matched Dunhill blend and right now enjoying a very tasty Lane Limited RLP-6.


----------



## AcworthAl

Dr Bradley’s in a Danbark
Five Brothers in a Cobb
Irish Flake in a Danbark
Sherlock Holmes in a Peterson
Gourmet English in a Savinelli


----------



## DSturg369

Ended yesterday with Anni' Kake in a Sav' Capri and started today with CH in a MM cob.


----------



## plexiprs

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a very bent Sea Rock .......... yum!


----------



## Zeabed

PS Balkan Supreme in a Svendborg Padouk #301.


----------



## DeadFrog

For lunch it was McClelland Avenue Blend in a cob.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Katerini Supreme in a gorgeous Cavicchi 5C poker. Birdseye and cross grain are the new straight grain for me (sometimes!).


----------



## Mad Hatter

Peacehaven in an old Barling canadian


----------



## plexiprs

Stoneh_e_aven in a giant, mutant, monstrous GGG Castello bulldog ........... _lots of Stoneheaven_


----------



## Requiem

One bowl of BBF, then two of EMP.


----------



## RHNewfie

Escudo in a large cob!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

McClelland oriental #14 in a Boswell Apple.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Blueberry Hill this AM, dogs got me up early!!


----------



## dmkerr

Stonehaven in a Butz-Choquin briar calabash.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Reiner Gold Flake...Tinsky.


----------



## nate560

Stonehaven in a stanwell colonial 83


----------



## dmkerr

At the moment, I'm having some McClellands Refined Tennessee Ribbon in a L'Anatra. Both tobacco and pipe and comfortable, as am I.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Bow Legged Bear in a big Boswell Coal Carved Bulldog. Getting a week's worth of Vitamin N in this bowl. Buzz Buzz


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had MacBaren Roll Cake but not nearly enough of it.


----------



## commonsenseman

About to have some more blended flake. Then a little Captain Black White in a cob.


----------



## N7COF

Some Penzance in a TRP Cutty in morta

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2776535410050172860ujvFyS


----------



## 8ball

I've been puffing through a house English blend as of late. I told myself to finish it off before I crack open my first ever tin of Squadron leader. Probably only about 3 bowls to go.


----------



## David M

N7COF said:


> Some Penzance in a TRP Cutty in morta
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2776535410050172860ujvFyS


You sure got some beautiful pipes in your collection.

***

Just finished off a big hefty bowl of Lane Limited RLP-6.
Earlier enjoyed some Esoterica Tobacciana Margate.
Before that some MacBaren Golden Extra.
Before that some GL Pease Key Largo.
And in the morning I think I had some Margate as well.


----------



## N7COF

David M said:


> You sure got some beautiful pipes in your collection.
> 
> ***
> 
> Just finished off a big hefty bowl of Lane Limited RLP-6.
> Earlier enjoyed some Esoterica Tobacciana Margate.
> Before that some MacBaren Golden Extra.
> Before that some GL Pease Key Largo.
> And in the morning I think I had some Margate as well.


Thanks ~ starting the day with some Capstan in a Tao Billiard


----------



## hunter1127

John Patton's Honeymoon/ SG Brown bogie in a Saseni Ruff Root 4dot dublin


----------



## RHNewfie

Penzance this aft and Stonehaven this evening!


----------



## mojo

Had my first bowl of SG BBF in a Peterson Zulu. Then a bowl of GLP Cairo in a Savinelli 315 EX.


----------



## sounds7

Stonehaven again does it what pipe? Brebbia I guess.


----------



## 8ball

SG firedance flake in a smokemaster.


----------



## commonsenseman

McClelland 2015
Joe's Evening Campfire
Butera Blended Flake for the third day in a row


----------



## RJpuffs

We can see the sun, finally, after who knows how long of unending dismal drizzle. Enjoyed a overloaded bowl of SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. If the weather holds, a bowl of SG St. James Flake awaits the post-feeding period this afternoon.


----------



## N7COF

Started the day again with Irish Flake in a Tao Dublin, then Capstan in a Tao Billiard & now having some Penzance in a TRP morta cutty


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Grousemoor earlier and some Escudo right now!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Granger-Dr.Garbow Silver Duke


----------



## uvacom

Had some PS LBF in a lepeltier earlier, tonight it was penzance in a grabow canadian.


----------



## RHNewfie

Blueberry Hill in a cob with coffee this AM.


----------



## thewileyman

Last night I finally got around to a bowl of Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Savinelli churchwarden. Very nice!


----------



## Joshcertain

thewileyman said:


> Last night I finally got around to a bowl of Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Savinelli churchwarden. Very nice!


Yeah I smoked some of that last night too... in a savinelli churchwarden  it is a really nice tobacco.


----------



## AcworthAl

Five Borthers in a Cobb
Irish Flake in a Pete
1792 in a Stanwell
IRC VA Flake in a Save#320
Bracken Flake in a Pete


----------



## commonsenseman

Last Night had some CG in a Peterson #68, & SG Black XX rope in a Cellini. 

Had a lot of trouble rubbing out the Black XX, & keeping it lit. I cut it with a cigar cutter, then separated it by hand.....are there any tricks to smoking rope tobacco?


----------



## BigKev77

Classic Burley Kake in a Sav. Tonight back to break-in with PA in a nice little Barna-B ebay find.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I"m up for some McClellands Black Sea Soukhoum in a Mastro de Paja dublin.


----------



## N7COF

Polishing off a tin of Capstan in a Tao billiard & trying to decide what next.


----------



## Griz

Sweet!! Just picked up a new Savinelli Natural and Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake. Tonight, we get to try a new smoke. Happy Father's Day a little early!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

SG Full Virginia Flake in a W.O. Larsen Prince.


----------



## sounds7

Dunhill three year matured Virginia (Murrays) in a Don Mock grade D free hand.


----------



## N7COF

Finishing off a eventful day with some University Flake in a Tao Dublin and a glass of Johnny Walker Green Label

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2355392170050172860Bszxym


----------



## commonsenseman

N7COF said:


> Finishing off a eventful day with some University Flake in a Tao Dublin and a glass of Johnny Walker Green Label


Johnny Walker Green!!! That's the good stuff! Actually the best I ever had was Gold label, but I'm pretty sure that's super expensive, so I'll probably never have it again. Very nice looking pipe as well.


----------



## N7COF

commonsenseman said:


> Johnny Walker Green!!! That's the good stuff! Actually the best I ever had was Gold label, but I'm pretty sure that's super expensive, so I'll probably never have it again. Very nice looking pipe as well.


Yeah I've had all JW blends except for Gold Label, actually prefer the Green Label a blend of single malts to the very pricey Blue Label.


----------



## AcworthAl

Blue Grass Melody in a Pete
3 Star Royale in a Sav
AJ's VAPER in a Danbark


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Escudo this morning at 5AM! Early day for the dogs!


----------



## RJpuffs

Reiner's LGF (aka Blend 71) in a Nording, yum!


----------



## Joshcertain

I plan on smoking everything in everything tonight 

but first some McBaren Dark Twist in my Peterson Aran 

I plan on looking like london during the industrial revolution tonight... ipe::drinking:ipe:


----------



## DSturg369

Headed to the pool for some serious float time.... MM cob loaded with CH in hand.


----------



## David M

I've enjoyed 4 bowls so far today.
- Esoterica Margate
- Dunbar
- Lane Limited - IQ & RLP-6


----------



## MattSmoke

Had some Mellow Moonshine this evening. Only my third bowl, but i packed it better then I have been. Had a very good smoke.


----------



## mojo

SG 1792 in a cob.


----------



## commonsenseman

MB Club Blend in a cob.


----------



## sounds7

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake in a Mario Grandi freehand

before that I tried some of "uvacom's" cigar blend. Very tasty in a Mastro de Paja which I dedicate to Cigar blends


----------



## Mad Hatter

Wessex Burley Slice


----------



## nate560

Royal Yacht in a dedicated John Calich


----------



## Zeabed

PS Balkan Supreme in a Stanwell Majestic 86 bent pot.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some C and D Super Balkan. Having a hard time warming up to this one.


----------



## dmkerr

I'm off to enjoy my "lunch pipe" - Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky in a Parker.


----------



## DSturg369

PA + MM cob = Mmmmmm


----------



## Requiem

MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian, in a Peterson billiard.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Burley London in a Nording CW


----------



## RHNewfie

Some HOTW in my new Big Ben, both the baccy and pipe smoke great!!


----------



## nate560

The Pipe Room Sherlock Reserve London Mix in a old Royal ____something from Grants pipe shop of San Francisco cant read the one part nice stright grain almost a modified rhodesian.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some 1792 in a kaywoodie


----------



## commonsenseman

RHNewfie said:


> Some 1792 in a kaywoodie


I got my fill of vitamin-n last night, had two bowls of 1792, and a cigar.


----------



## Requiem

First bowl of Fire Dance Flake, in a Big Ben little billiard. It's the first aromatic I can enjoy. Quite nice, indeed.


----------



## mojo

1792 in a cob.


----------



## Requiem

3 consecutive bowls of Capstan Golden Flake in my poor Hilson rodhesian, at the pub.


----------



## MattSmoke

Bowl of Losantiville blend from Strauss Tobacconist. Nice and smooth. Very relaxing


----------



## Alpedhuez55

2006 Christmas Cheer in my CC pipe, a grooved Boswell bent billard.


----------



## Zeabed

Continuation of a McConnell Original Oriental binge, this time in a Savinelli Baronet Bruyere 803EX, a large rusticated/sandblasted Canadian billiard.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Briar Fox in my little Kriswell Golden Clipper


----------



## N7COF

Peterson UniFlake in a Tao Dublin & a cup of coffee to start my day.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a bowl of Spilman Mixture, compliments of nate560. I likey!


----------



## Gespinoza1

House blend Balken Supreme Thanks to CP478 and a bowl of J.M. Boswells Chocolate Creme thanks to bpcr!! 

I am loving the new found interest! I better tend to my cigars though, they are getting lonely! :boohoo:


----------



## nate560

Blackwoods in a Ser Jocopo !/2 bent L1


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Granger out of a Sav. sitter, think that is what they are called.

then a mix of Granger/Prince Albert in a cob


----------



## Zeabed

My last pinch of Fillmore, in a Sav Porto Cervo 802.


----------



## N7COF

Also smoking some GLP Fillmore in a Tao billiard

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2429346490050172860lJpxcA


----------



## IHT

*SG Black Rope XX* in a _cob_ x2


----------



## mojo

Bulk SG BBF in a Peterson Zulu & SG 1792 in a cob.


----------



## David M

After a long day of puffing probably 6 bowls and a Partagas Short, finishing off the day with a smooth Balkan. Doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Petersons Irish Oak last night.


----------



## RJpuffs

Break in the rain, so a nice relaxing bowl of HOTW in a Johs bulldog. This stuff is gooooood :dance:


----------



## Dedalus

Just not in the mood to smoke lately. I guess 104 degrees will do that to a man. I may fill a bowl this evening and head outside around 2am when the temperature breaks to the lower 80s. If so, it'll either be Drama Reserve in the Pete Zulu, or Dorchester in the Pete Rhodesian.


----------



## AcworthAl

Spilman Mixture
Five Borthers
Irish Flake
1792
Larry's Blend
Pipeworks and Wilke #78
Irish Flake


----------



## dmkerr

Solani Silver Flake in a Cavicchi and probably some Red Rapparee in a Dunhill.


----------



## RHNewfie

PS LBF tonite


----------



## Gespinoza1

Boswell's Tobacco Chocolate creme for me tonight.


----------



## Requiem

Capstan golden flakes.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some FM in a bulldog, later I'll have a bowl of CG in a Peterson #68.


----------



## Zeabed

Epiphany in a fantastic new freehand poker crafted by a certain Canadian friend. The pipe is already breaking in nicely with the honey and ash treatment, Sasquatch!


----------



## AcworthAl

1792 in a BC
Five Brothers in a Pete
Escudo Navy Deluxe in a Sav 320
Carter Hall in a Pete


----------



## dmkerr

My everyday lunchtime smoke of G&H Kendal Kentucky in a Parker, then tonight some McClellands Tudor Castle, probably in a Pipa Croci Big Dan.


----------



## N7COF

Starting off with Irish Flake in a Tao billiard & a cup of strong coffee, officially going to break 100 degrees today in Las Vegas.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Ehrlich DPE Blend in an Ehrlich Sitter an hour ago.

About to start a bowl of Marlin Flake in a Grooved Boswell Noseburner.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Burley London in a Nording freehand


----------



## commonsenseman

Butera Blended Flake
Black & Gold from my Tobaconnist
McClellend 2040
Black XX


----------



## RHNewfie

Peterson Irish Oak last night. Gets better the longer it has been opened.


----------



## RHNewfie

Just finished a bowl of Penzance!


----------



## N7COF

Started today with GLP Fillmore then Penzance & working on a bowl of University Flake


----------



## Mad Hatter

I popped my first tin of MacBaren Norwood tonight


----------



## Dedalus

Quiet boards today. I'm going to settle in with a bowl of FVF in a Pete Rhodesian.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian in a Boswell Noseburner. Actually a little better than the bowl of it I had the other night. I think the Ginseng in Pepsi Max throws off the taste buds a little. Still not sure how much I like the blend though.


----------



## David M

GL Pease WestMinster


----------



## AcworthAl

Bracken Flake in my Dunhill keeps getting better
Larry's Blend in a Pete
Irish Flake in a Danbark
P/W #78 in a Pete Churchwarden
IRC Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight (a very nice small pipe)


----------



## 8ball

I think I'm going to go with some St James flake tonight. Unfortunately, I do not get home from work until 1 am.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW this morning in a Johs b'dog, just finished a post-feeding bowl of 4 yr aged McCletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodie. Tonite hope for some Fillmore if wife/weather willing.


----------



## Dedalus

Just finished up an awful bowl of SG FVF. Don't know what went wrong with it: it tasted like ash from the get go, burned way too hot. mblah! dumped it out half way though.


----------



## dmkerr

Dedalus said:


> Just finished up an awful bowl of SG FVF. Don't know what went wrong with it: it tasted like ash from the get go, burned way too hot. mblah! dumped it out half way though.


I had the same problem with McClellands Virginia #24 last night. It's always been good but it tasted ashy. I dumped it and smoked some Stonehaven instead.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dmkerr said:


> I had the same problem with McClellands Virginia #24 last night. It's always been good but it tasted ashy. I dumped it and smoked some Stonehaven instead.


Must be something in the air. I haven't had many good smokes lately, including the VA #1 I had after supper tonight


----------



## KevinV

Prince Albert.


----------



## David M

Smoked some Esoterica Tobacciana Margate, GL Pease Key Largo & MacBaren Golden Extra throughout the day.
Just finished up a delectable bowl of Esoterica Tobacciana Dunbar and have laid the first few puffs on the final bowl of the day, a McClelland American Cavendish Burley.


----------



## KevinV

Prince Albert in a no name Italian briar. Mmmmm.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just finished a bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in an old billiard pipe


----------



## RHNewfie

Smokiing some Louisiana Red right now!


----------



## Dedalus

Had some Dorchester and a light summer lager at the park while the sun went down. Great stuff.


----------



## garydh2000

#1 Milan Tobacco - Jefferson Street
#2 Seattle Pipe Club - Plum Pudding


----------



## mojo

Had a chance to try something new today from Gawith & Hoggarth. Never tried any of their blends before. In the morning, I had a bowl of Gawith & Hoggarth’s Black Twist Sliced in a new cob being dedicated to this type of blend. In the afternoon, I had a bowl of Gawith & Hoggarth's Happy Brown Bogie. First time with a rope style. I just cut a couple of chucks & tried it that way. Had problems keeping it lit though. Might need to chop it up/rub it out the next time around. After finishing the Happy Brown Bogie, I had a bowl of the Black Twist Sliced.


----------



## DSturg369

Started the morning with PA, then on to some FVF before lunch, after lunch was some H&H while playing "Call Of Duty 3" on the Wii, then some MacBaren Golden Extra..... All in various MM cobs. After a dinner of Portabello Mushroom Burgers with steamed asparagus and chips earlier, it's now on to some more PA, again in a MM cob.


----------



## Requiem

Tonight, 2 bowls of Dunhill Standard Mixture in my Savi 628.


----------



## drastic_quench

Robusto, then Escudo. I smoke-o in my pipe-o.


----------



## David M

drastic_quench said:


> I smoke-o in my pipe-o.


Corn-Holi-OOOooooOOOOOooOOOOO!!!!
tp 4 bunghole??

***

Sampled many tabacs today.
High on the days new found pleasure list:
Rattrays Accountant Mixture. 
-and-
Butera's Royal Vintage Latakia Blend # 1

The latter is being enjoyed right now, for the second time today.


----------



## David M

garydh2000 said:


> #2 Seattle Pipe Club - Plum Pudding


How is that Gary?
As sweet as the Pens winning the Cup or..?!?!?!?


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Boswell Northwoods last night. Was thinking of filling a bowl now but I can see the rain coming...


----------



## mojo

Finished off my first tin of SG Squadron Leader. This blend is a keeper for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Joe's Evening Campfire then Accountant's Mixture then Joe's Evening Campfire again.


----------



## Zeabed

A Very Early Morning bowl of SL, in a Savinelli Porto Cervo 802 Smooth.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm having a bowl of McClellands Tudor Castle, probably in a Viprati.


----------



## sounds7

Pease Key Largo in a Mestro de Paja rusticated billiard


----------



## AcworthAl

Dr Bradley for the ride home in a Pete
Bracken Flake in a Sav Bing
Irish flake in a Stanwell featherweight
P/A in a Dr. Grabow
Three Star Royale in a Pete


----------



## IHT

had some *McC 5100* in a _K. Huhn tulip _earlier today after lunch.


----------



## KevinV

Prince Albert in a Royal Danish.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked some accountant's mixture, then FM.
Had a can of Beamish with it, awesome beer!


----------



## mojo

Two bowls of Gawith & Hoggarth's Happy Brown Bogie in a cob. (Prepared too much.)


----------



## David M

Thoroughly enjoying Golden Extra in my first Meerschaum.
An unexpected little gift and I must say - there is nothing wrong with Meerschaum.


----------



## 8ball

1792 in a cob donated by the good man Frenchy.


----------



## RJpuffs

A tasty bowl of 2 year aged GLP Fillmore this AM, preparing a bowl of Dan T's TOI Limerick for the afternoon (if the rain holds off).


----------



## sounds7

David M said:


> Thoroughly enjoying Golden Extra in my first Meerschaum.
> An unexpected little gift and I must say - there is nothing wrong with Meerschaum.


I should be getting my second Meer in the mail today. I will fire up some FVF once it has arrived.


----------



## sounds7

sounds7 said:


> I should be getting my second Meer in the mail today. I will fire up some FVF once it has arrived.


Got it and she's a beauty! However I opted for Stonehaven. Delicious!


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Virginia #1 in my new pipe


----------



## dmkerr

Some vintage Lane's Medal Of Honor in an Ashton Pebblegrain to start the long weekend celebration, then some more McClellands Tudor Castle... nice Vaper with yenidje... Yum City!


----------



## AcworthAl

Five Brothers in a Duncan Hill
1792 in a Peterson Churchwarden-GREAT
PW#78 in a Sav 611EX
BGM in a Pete
Carter Hall in a Duncan Hill


----------



## AcworthAl

Mad Hatter said:


> A bowl of Virginia #1 in my new pipe


What kind of pipe did you get?


----------



## sounds7

AcworthAl said:


> What kind of pipe did you get?


I think his new pipe is the one he made.

Also my smoke for today; Royal Yacht Orlik version in a Dunhill Billiard


----------



## AcworthAl

sounds7 said:


> I think his new pipe is the one he made.
> 
> Also my smoke for today; Royal Yacht Orlik version in a Dunhill Billiard


One - I should have figured that out.
Two - How do you like your Dunhill


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Norwood in a CW


----------



## Joshcertain

Today on the Lake, I plan to smoke:
Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a BC briar calabash
McClelland Caramel in a Savinelli Duca Di Milano
Hal o the Wynd in a Savinelli natural. 

I'm redy for the lake


----------



## N7COF

Starting my day with University Flake in a Tao Dublin

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2457399930050172860dNFWWs


----------



## RHNewfie

Started the day with a bowl of LBF and finishing the day with the same bowl!


----------



## drastic_quench

I had a very promising parfait of two GL Pease blends, Robusto and Abingdon. I layered them Robusto on top and bottom with Abingdon in the middle. 

The flavors where so complimentary I'm going to jar an equal amount of each - maybe half an ounce - as a hybrid blend. I'm never one to tamper with a blend, but this was worth pursuing.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Prince Albert in an Owlshop Bent Egg. I am having trouble breaking this one in, so I am trying some PA in it to try to build up a little cake.


----------



## tobac&tea

Tonight, it's ashton's artisan blend in my mastro de paja rusticated bent acorn. Favorite pipe and current favorite blend. :banana:


----------



## David M

I have been doing some major landscaping in the backyard the past few days. Forms, baserock and today, 2.5 yds of 6 sack 3/8's concrete. Enjoying the nights last pipe and then its off to crashed out ZZZZZzzzz land.

Smoking some Esoterica Dunbar to calm the nerves.


----------



## Dedalus

St. James Flake in a Pete 999 rhodesian


----------



## Mad Hatter

Virginia #1 for me


----------



## Requiem

Capstan mild (before dinner), MacB Vintage Syrian and Commonwealth.

The Vintage Syrian in my Savi 320 was a superb smoke, tonight.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

GL Pease Robusto in a Jobey rusticated billard.


----------



## commonsenseman

Accountant's mixture for lunch in a Rovera,
then around dinner 1792 in a Grand Duke,
then before bed some Westminster in a PipeMaker Bulldog.


----------



## DSturg369

Been smoking outside for the last couple of days with the grand-babies here visiting. Just finished a bowl of PA in a MM cob.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Carter Hall in an Owl Shop bent apple. Trying to break the sucker in. It is starting to get a little cake going.


----------



## dmkerr

Spent a night of FVF in Italian sandblasts... first an il Ceppo and then a Savinelli. Nice combos! But I guess FVF goes with everything!


----------



## Dedalus

Enjoying a bowl of SG St. James Flake. Listening to a record by the Oregon based band, Blind Pilot.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a small Hilson bent sitter (before dinner) and 2 bowls of Squadron Leader in a Savi 628.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of Northwoods in a cob, then 2 bowls of Accountant's Mixture in a Dr Grabow.


----------



## dmkerr

Hearth & Home Classic Burley Kake in a Cavicchi 5C


----------



## Dedalus

Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer in a Peterson rhodesian.


----------



## sounds7

McCranies Red Ribbon (2000 vintage) in a Mario Grandi


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº1 in a Big Ben, and Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Peterson.


----------



## DSturg369

MacBaren Golden Extra in a MM cob.


----------



## dmkerr

Started the break-in process of my new Coffey Hatterpipe dublin with some H&H Classic Burley Kake and finished off the night with some FVF in a Savinelli Autograph.


----------



## N7COF

Couple bowl today of P&W Churchill in a Tao billiard


----------



## DSturg369

PA + MM cob = Happy Boy!! :tu


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Started off the day with a bowl of BBF in a ROPP Rhodesian. Worked on a bowl of St James flake in a Stanwell straight bulldog., From first break till leaving work. And drying out some PS Navy Flake to load in a old Sav bent bulldog. Been a pretty good day.
Brian..


----------



## KevinV

Prince Albert...mmmm


----------



## Requiem

Squadron Leader in a Savi 628, right after dinner; two bowls of Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Savi 320 at the pub; filling a Hilson apple with Black Mallory right now... caipirinha, scotch (Jameson) and beer on the side.


----------



## Requiem

DSturg369 said:


> PA + MM cob = Happy Boy!! :tu


Ah, glad to see you back on the happy track!


----------



## IHT

*SG Bracken Flake* in a _basket zulu_.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Fox and Hound in my brand new La Rocca Marco


----------



## sounds7

Butera KingFisher in a Rosi


----------



## MarkC

Sail Natural in a cob; the Carter Hall pouch was empty!


----------



## dmkerr

Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky in my new LJHatter dublin and some McClellands Tudor Castle in a Viprati. Very different experiences; both excellent!


----------



## DSturg369

Was in chat a bit ago and enjoyed some PA in a MM cob, now on to some Anni' Kake in a Graybow SIlver Duke.


----------



## MarkC

Picked up a fresh pack of Carter Hall and have that going right now, but I'll admit, Anniversary Kake is starting to sound good. How am I supposed to build a cellar if I keep raiding it, though?


----------



## DSturg369

MarkC said:


> How am I supposed to build a cellar if I keep raiding it, though?


Man, it is hard to resist the temptation to open everything and try it. I have some blends in my cellar that I have never even tried but don't want to open them just yet. However, if I don't satisfy a TAD order soon, all bets are off. :fear:


----------



## MarkC

Aw, I give up; there's two more mason jars in there. You're a bad influence, Dale...


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday afternoon a small bowl of C&D Bayou Night.

Last night a nice bowl of GLP Fillmore (2006 batch) in a Bjarne freehand. 75 minutes of starlit bliss in front of the chimnea fireplace thingie.


----------



## drastic_quench

RJpuffs said:


> Last night a nice bowl of GLP Fillmore (2006 batch) in a Bjarne freehand. 75 minutes of starlit bliss in front of the chimnea fireplace thingie.


Nice.

I started breaking in my new Stanwell bent bulldog with a half bowl of Escudo. I'm trying not to open too many tins, so I've got to smoke a few more Escudo coins, then some Luxury Bullseye Flake before I allow myself to go back to my favorite: Fillmore. It's a tough life, I know.


----------



## Dedalus

Heading down to the St. Louis Arch for an Elvis Costello concert. Bringing along a Pete rhodesian and some St James Flake!


----------



## Requiem

Weekend away from home, 3 pipes, Capstan mild while the sun is up, Squadron Leader by night.


----------



## sounds7

Tonight I will wait until after my gig (ends at 11pm) Then I will return home and reach for Flake de luxe in my Savenelli Alligator billiard


----------



## KevinV

Dedalus said:


> Heading down to the St. Louis Arch for an Elvis Costello concert. Bringing along a Pete rhodesian and some St James Flake!


Sounds like fun.

I smoked some PA earlier...will have some PA later.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Wessex Burley Slice in my new panelled billiard


----------



## gboyet93

It was 1792 this morning, 1792 around lunch, and more 1792 this afternoon. Looks like I must purchase more 1792, if I'm going to keep this up.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM cob right now. Had a 898 Collection Short Royal cigar earlier.... I won a box from CigarCyclopedia.com back in March.... and it pretty dang good.


----------



## commonsenseman

Westminster in a Pete 68, then Northwoods in a Pipemaker.


----------



## sounds7

Dunhill three year matured virginia in a Mario Grandi


----------



## Zeabed

SPC Plum Pudding in a Stanwell Colonial 56.


----------



## RJpuffs

Currently sitting in the backyard on a perfect summer evening, fireplace roaring, mosquitoes frying on the UV zapper, a bowl of 2005 Gray Havens puffing in the Bjarne Rhodesian. Oh yes, laptop on lap, battery fully charged and wifi (surprisingly) reaching me out here.


----------



## Dedalus

That Gray Havens was good stuff. Think I'll fire up the last of a great sample you sent me. Also in a Rhodesian this evening. Cheers.


----------



## DSturg369

Oh man.... I am too full after a late supper of tacos (9 total) to even smoke right now. 

But....... I do have a cob loaded with PA for when I am ready, in an hour or so hopefully.



Whewwwww......... Anyone got a Tums??


----------



## Mad Hatter

Finishing a bowl of Norwood I started earlier in the day


----------



## Requiem

Erinmore Balkan Mixture in my Savi 628.


----------



## uli2000

Tried my first 3 this weekend:
Nightcap-not a huge fan, but it may have been since it was my first, I was a little overzealous in packing the pipe
Berry Cobbler-mmmm, tasty
BCA-a little sweet with some bitter chocolate taste. I kept this one pretty moist and really enjoyed it this way. Except for lighting it 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Dedalus

Enjoying the evening, relaxing outside, so a second bowl tonight: St. James Flake in a cob.


----------



## commonsenseman

Sunza Bitches in a Rovera.


----------



## Zeabed

No longer Tonight's Smoke, but I'm enjoying some Butternut Burley in my Sasieni Four Dot Ruff Root "Burton."


----------



## Dedalus

Buddy of mine brought over some MacBaren Navy Flake. We're each smoking a bowl in a cob.


----------



## DSturg369

Having some Altadis Fox & Hound in this Willard Zulu.


----------



## Dedalus

I love those zulu shapes; light and comfortable.


----------



## DSturg369

Dedalus said:


> I love those zulu shapes; light and comfortable.


Aside from a few MM cobs I smoke, it's the best clencher I have.


----------



## sounds7

G. L. Pease Abington in a Dunhill Shell billiard


----------



## Requiem

Capstan mild flake in a Hilson rodhesian, and EMP in the Savi 628.


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a Cellini


----------



## dmkerr

I smoked Solani Silver Flake almost exclusively since Saturday. It's definitely making my regular rotation.


----------



## sounds7

dmkerr said:


> I smoked Solani Silver Flake almost exclusively since Saturday. It's definitely making my regular rotation.


I enjoyed smoking my aged version a couple days ago. Very nice tobacco.


----------



## dmkerr

sounds7 said:


> I enjoyed smoking my aged version a couple days ago. Very nice tobacco.


Have I told you lately how much I detest you?  Kidding, of course. Envy makes me say and do horrible things. LOL

How does the aged version compare to the fresh outta the tin variety - if you've tried both? I just bought 6 tins of this and plan to age 5 of 'em.


----------



## Requiem

Second 1/5 bowl of BBF in my new HCA churchwarden. Seems to smoke very good!


----------



## sounds7

dmkerr said:


> Have I told you lately how much I detest you?  Kidding, of course. Envy makes me say and do horrible things. LOL
> 
> How does the aged version compare to the fresh outta the tin variety - if you've tried both? I just bought 6 tins of this and plan to age 5 of 'em.


Yes I have. This aged version actually was new at one point. Now has about 3 years age on it. I bought it at my local baccy store in the wonderful Silver decorated 100g tin. I aged half of it in a sealed glass jar and smoked up the other part. if I didn't have so much other baccy to smoke through this would probably be gone too but I am very glad I waited.

To answer your question over time it mellows like a fine wine. It is pure ambrosia. It seems to take on more sweetness as it ages although it never gets to what i would consider a sweet virginia. Its flavor is more rounded and earthy and there is a very slight hint of clove taste coming through, although very slight. It also burns nice and cool and is very hard to get tongue bite even when smoked too fast. Great Tobacco! just enjoyed a nice bowl in my rocker in a Becker "natural stained" billiard.

Another tobacco that was good new but has improved tremendously with age in my cellar is *Bjarnes Flake de Luxe* You ever tried that?


----------



## dmkerr

sounds7 said:


> Yes I have. This aged version actually was new at one point. I bought it at my local baccy store in the wonderful Silver decorated 100g tin. I aged it in a sealed glass jar and if I didn't have so much other baccy to smoke through this would probably be gone. But to answer your question over time it mellows like a fine wine. It is pure ambrosia. I may go grab another bowl because I'm wetting my whistle just talking about it.
> 
> It seems to take on more sweetness as it ages although it never gets to what i would consider a sweet virginia. Its flavor is more rounded and earthy and there is a very slight hint of clove although very slight. But thats how i interpret it. Great Tobacco! just enjoyed a nice bowl in my rocker in a Becker "natural stained" billiard.
> 
> another tobacco that was so so but has improved tremendously with age in my cellar is Flake de Luxe. You ever tried that?


The Silver Flake out of the tin is excellent but misses perfection by a small margin. I think what I like about it is that the "burley" keeps it from being too sweet. It's like both the sweetness and the nuttiness stay in the background but pop through at various times. As such, it's a complex tobacco, and it's quite different from what I'm used to.

Never tried Flake de Luxe. Who's the mfgr?


----------



## sounds7

dmkerr said:


> The Silver Flake out of the tin is excellent but misses perfection by a small margin. I think what I like about it is that the "burley" keeps it from being too sweet. It's like both the sweetness and the nuttiness stay in the background but pop through at various times. As such, it's a complex tobacco, and it's quite different from what I'm used to.
> 
> Never tried Flake de Luxe. Who's the mfgr?


Bjarne

Bjarne - Flake de Luxe pipe tobacco reviews

Also made in Denmark. No Burley though, just Golden Virginias and Orientals. I like it because it is nice and smooth flake right out of the tin.


----------



## Dedalus

Pogues records and some Scottish Cake.


----------



## commonsenseman

Accountant's in a Grand Duke.


----------



## Dedalus

Today is going to be an all day smoke kind of day:

Morning: Drama Reserve
Afternoon: St. James Flake
Evening: Full Virginia Flake
Nightcap: Dorchester


----------



## dmkerr

The usual lunchtime smoke of G&H Kendal Kentucky in a Parker.

Tonight some Solani Silver Flake in a Cavicchi 5C and some Red Rapparee in a Dunhill ODA shell.


----------



## Joshcertain

Just smoked some PS Luxury Navy Flake, courtesy of RJpuff 
I love this stuff, it is just spicy enough.

gonna smoke some Luxury Twist later :dance:


----------



## IHT

yesterday after work was *GLP Telegraph Hill* in a _Kurt Huhn Tulip_.


----------



## tobac&tea

Escudo in the trusty mastro de paja bent/blasted acorn.


----------



## commonsenseman

Velvet in a MM cob.


----------



## sounds7

With all the talk of it I had to smoke Bjarne Flake Deluxe in my Mario Grandi freehand. It is a wonderfully balanced Virginia tobacco.

Why is it unavailable everywhere though? Out of Stock is all I get! *Bangs head*


----------



## KevinV

A blend of Prince Albert and Carter Hall...heavy on the PA.


----------



## MarkC

Currently smoking a bowl of H&H Obsidian in one of my basket pipes.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Deserting on some milk and oatmeal cookies along with Hal o the Wynd.
Strange?


----------



## Requiem

Breaking in the new HCA with BBF, before dinner; one bowl of EMP, after dinner, in the Savi 320 and two more bowls of EMP in the Pete Rocky billiard at the pub. 
Maybe some Black Mallory before bed, after the snack I'm having right now.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Peacehaven in the pot I restained last night


----------



## commonsenseman

Anniversary Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## MarkC

H&H Daybreak in the old faithful Dr. Grabow that brought me back to the fold. (Don't ask me if Daybreak really tastes like EMP: i have no idea...never had EMP.)


----------



## sounds7

Dunhill light Flake in a Jobey Dansk freehand


----------



## SmokinDragon

black velvet in a pete emerald


----------



## MarkC

My new cobs arrived yesterday, and today when I went out for some Carter Hall to break them in, what did I find but pouches of Prince Albert! Seemed like a no-brainer, so here I am, communing with the spirits of the long departed smokers of the past...


----------



## Mad Hatter

Holger Danske Royal Navy Flake followed by MacBaren Symphony


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

BBF in a Sav bulldog


----------



## Requiem

Also BBF, first in the Hilson rodhesian, then breaking in the HCA (will need many 1/4 bowls, as it smokes VERY hot in the bottom), and now MacB Vintage Syrian in the Savi 320.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight - Escudo in a Ser Jacopo sandblast Maxima and more Solani Silver in an LJ Coffey smooth dublin.


----------



## AcworthAl

Escudo in a Duhnill (it is smoking better every day)
1792 in a Stanwell Featherweight
Irish Flake in a BC
This morning
Five Brothers in a MM
Sherlock Holmes in a Sav Herc


----------



## commonsenseman

Two bowls Frenchy's SOB.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken flake in a Cellini.


----------



## Requiem

Leaving for an all day picnic with a group of friends.
3 pipes, EMP and BBF.


----------



## KevinV

I enjoyed a nice blend of PA and CH last night...very tasty.


----------



## Dedalus

Went to the Sonic Youth show last night with a friend (fellow piper) who brought along a surprise: Elizabethan Mixture! Smoked it in a Pete Rhodesian.


----------



## sounds7

Mcclelland 2010 Virginia in a Mario Grandi bent apple


----------



## N7COF

Enjoying some Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Tao billiard


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Club Blend in a Ben Wade dublin


----------



## KevinV

Enjoying a PA/CH blend in a MM.


----------



## Vrbas

I think i'll go Hal O Wynd for the first time tonight...


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Penzance in a Wally Frank Rhodesian


----------



## commonsenseman

SOB in a Rovera.


----------



## sounds7

Started out the evening just after dinner with Stokkebye Bullseye flake in a Maestro de Paja billiard
and followed that up this late evening with Dunhill night cap (Lanes Bulk version) in my Dunhill Shell Briar billiard.


----------



## Stumptown

Black Velvet in a cob, waiting on some new tobacco to come in the mail  I'm excited!


----------



## dmkerr

Two bowls of Escudo yesterday - one in a Savinelli Baronet and one in a Mastro de Paja.


----------



## AcworthAl

Five Brothers in a MM
Bracken Flake in a Sav Herc
1792 in a Pete
P/A in a Magic Inch
Irish Flake in a Stanwell
P/W # 78 in a Pete


----------



## N7COF

Enjoying some Three Nuns in my Tao Dublin

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2584934140050172860qyAagF


----------



## Mad Hatter

Having some PS LBF in my cavicchi bulldog


----------



## sounds7

One big problem about having so many different tins open is that you sometimes reach a moment that you just don't know what you are going to reach for. tonight is one of those nights. :banghead:

I will default to Stonehaven in a Meer


----------



## Requiem

1/3 bowl of Capstan Mild in my new HCA
SL in a Big Ben bent dublin (formerly used to vaper's)
Black Mallory in the Savi 320.


----------



## MarkC

Larry's Blend in a (gasp!) Dr. Grabow


----------



## Dedalus

It's going to be St. James Flake and some cornbread crust pizza tonight.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands St James Woods in a Viprati, and Stonehaven in an IMP meer.


----------



## thewileyman

dmkerr said:


> McClellands St James Woods


Just tried St. James Woods for the first time tonight (in a cob). My first experience with a VaPer, and quite a pleasant one. Very glad I picked up a tin of it this past weekend.


----------



## KevinV

Again, a PA/CH blend...smoked tonight in a no name briar.


----------



## sounds7

1792 in a Ben Wade Royal Grain freehand


----------



## RHNewfie

Had some AJ's VaPer last night and some Sunza Bitches the day before.


----------



## RJpuffs

Escudo! In a Petey Rhodesian. To be followed by GLP Haddos D. in a Bjarne Bulldog. Soon. Real soon. Yes, soon!


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm cracking an aged tin of Mick McQuaid Square Cut. Never smoked this before. And prolly some more Solani Silver Flake. Pipes TBD.


----------



## AcworthAl

IRC VF in a Dunhill
3 Star Royale in a Pete
Dr. Bradley's in a Pete
Five Brothers in a MM
Gourment English in a Pete


----------



## sounds7

half J.F. Germains Brown Flake and Half McClellands 2010 smoked in a Becker straight grained Billiard


----------



## Requiem

5 stars evening... rabbit with egg plant and white mushroooms for dinner while drinking a whole bottle of 14,5% delicious red wine... and straight to the pub afterwards for some Jameson whisky plus 2 bowls of Dunhill Standard Mixture in my Savi 320... next, a 1/3 bowl of Capstan Mild in the new HCA and, if I manage to sober up, some other english in some other pipe... pre-vacation mode on!


----------



## IHT

nothing the past 2 days. had a tooth (molar) pulled and can't smoke for a couple more.


----------



## dmkerr

IHT said:


> nothing the past 2 days. had a tooth (molar) pulled and can't smoke for a couple more.


Well, we now share your pain! Not empathetically - we REALLY share your pain. A tooth getting pulled in print is like a kick to the 'nads on a movie. All the observers lose their collective breath.

Hope you're doing ok! Not to make you feel bad but I had a bowl of Mick McQuaid Square Cut last night and a bowl of Solani Silver Flake. :wink:


----------



## AcworthAl

Braken Flake in a Stanwell
P/W#78 in a Pete
Gourment English in a Sav


----------



## N7COF

Enjoying some Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Tao billiard


----------



## RHNewfie

Smoked som Escudo in a Boswell Poker last night. It dried out for too long and was just meh...


----------



## commonsenseman

Three bowls of FM last night.


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I had a bowl of Mac Baren Vanilla Flake (bleah!). Tonight I'm going back to Solani Silver Flake and am cracking an aged tin of Lane's Medal of Honor.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of Symphony


----------



## KevinV

Just finished a bowl of HH Mature Virginia and have packed another bowl with a PA/Mature combo for after dinner.


----------



## nate560

marlin flake in a small castello


----------



## DSturg369

Five Brothers/Carter Hall - 50/50, in a MM cob.


----------



## RHNewfie

That mustve been quite the nic hit!

I have some Penzance drying now...


----------



## DSturg369

Being a cigarette smoker, as well as pipes and cigars, the nic hit seemed minimal to me. Five Brothers is very dry and this was the first time I've tried it. It smoked very fast. I did a little searching and it seems that it needs to be packed pretty firm.... So I know for next time.


----------



## drastic_quench

Stonehaven in a MM cob. Man, that's good stuff.


----------



## uvacom

Had some Blackwoods in an IMP meer earlier, tonight it was 1792 in a kaywoodie.


----------



## RHNewfie

DSturg369 said:


> Being a cigarette smoker, as well as pipes and cigars, the nic hit seemed minimal to me. Five Brothers is very dry and this was the first time I've tried it. It smoked very fast. I did a little searching and it seems that it needs to be packed pretty firm.... So I know for next time.


I understand completely. Having been a cigarette smoker for a long time (with the occasional flirt currently) I have looked for a pipe baccy that would give the same kinda nic hit but to no avail!


----------



## drastic_quench

RHNewfie said:


> I understand completely. Having been a cigarette smoker for a long time (with the occasional flirt currently) I have looked for a pipe baccy that would give the same kinda nic hit but to no avail!


Have you tried Hal O' the Wynd? It even tastes like a top shelf cigarette at times, and it's got nicotine in spades.


----------



## RJpuffs

drastic_quench said:


> Have you tried Hal O' the Wynd? It even tastes like a top shelf cigarette at times, and it's got nicotine in spades.


Don't forget GLP Fillmore, nice wallop it has too!

Tonite - Reiner LGF aka Blend 71 in the screwball Nording Eriksen. Folded and stuffed, nice hour long smoke. Lightning in the sky, oh my, indoors we go!


----------



## Requiem

RHNewfie said:


> I understand completely. Having been a cigarette smoker for a long time (with the occasional flirt currently) I have looked for a pipe baccy that would give the same kinda nic hit but to no avail!


Pipes are not comparable to cigarettes in the nic department... Even 1 or 2 bowls don´t provide the same nic "injection" as a couple cigarettes do... sometimes, after a good meal for example, immediatly after having a one hour smoke I reach for the cigs. In fact, I think I can´t really evaluate the nic content of a pipe tobacco, just it's harshness on the throat, which is not the same thing... although once I had a bowl (of SL I think) before breakfast and got a real punch in the head.


----------



## drastic_quench

RJpuffs said:


> Don't forget GLP Fillmore, nice wallop it has too!


Yeah, its my very favorite. I smoke it in pipes with inch and half bowls or less so I don't get rocked too hard.


----------



## MarkC

It's my morning smoke (swing shift worker here!), but I'm revisiting Prince Albert (in a cob, of course), and I have to admit that my first impression was off. This stuff isn't bad. Nice, sweet and mellow. I was planning on adding a tub of Carter Hall to my next tobacco purchase, but now, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Mad Hatter

VA #1


----------



## KevinV

More of this PA/Mature Virginia...just can't get enough.


----------



## David M

Smoking some original made in, manufactured in, blended in London, England- Dunhill My Mixture 965 and yah! This is the stuff.
My local B&M was talking the Altadis mixture up of the stuff very well. When push comes to shove though, no comparison what so ever.
Delishhhhh...So delicious.


----------



## RJpuffs

Last night on a perfect, bug-free, calm, comfortable (i.e. not sweltering) summer evening - a nice long relaxed bowl of GLP Filmore ('06) in a Bjarne freehand. Aaaaaah!


----------



## David M

Its gonna be a nice day today.
Started it off with some Rattrays Accountant. Moving in right now to some Pease Robusto, drying some Lane, Westminster and Artisans Blend for later.


----------



## MarkC

Sitting here with Carter Hall in my bent Dr. Grabow along with a small glass of Crown Royal. After a rough day at work, this is just what I needed!


----------



## thewileyman

Smoked Artisan's Blend for the first time last evening. It started out with a flavor I didn't care for at all... hard to describe, I'm guessing it was Latakia? But after a little while that particular flavor vanished and I found it enjoyable.

Experienced the same flavor the other day when I tried to smoke Westminster, so much that I didn't finish the bowl. Maybe I should give it another shot...


----------



## AcworthAl

Requiem said:


> Pipes are not comparable to cigarettes in the nic department... Even 1 or 2 bowls don´t provide the same nic "injection" as a couple cigarettes do... sometimes, after a good meal for example, immediatly after having a one hour smoke I reach for the cigs. In fact, I think I can´t really evaluate the nic content of a pipe tobacco, just it's harshness on the throat, which is not the same thing... although once I had a bowl (of SL I think) before breakfast and got a real punch in the head.


I just might disagree with you on the nicotine levels. I have found that the best Vitamin N comes in the following Five Brothers, Buglers, 1792, Irish Flake and Bracken Flake. One time I smoked 1792 and Irish Flake back to back and damn near passed out.


----------



## RHNewfie

I do like that 1792 and love me some HOTW!! Gonna have to try the 5 Brothers and Fillmore now!


----------



## mojo

Smoked a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Bulk Dark Flake Scented for the first time today in my cob. I rolled the flake & stuffed it into the bowl. I find the perfume from the tobacco a little over whelming. I do like the aroma & taste of the flavoring when lit. I could only make out the licorice part & not the tonquin & maple of course I could be wrong. As being flake, it burned nicely. I probably could smoke this blend on a regular basis.


----------



## KevinV

A delicious blend of PA and HH Mature Virginia in my favorite Stanwell. I should be in bed, but I don't want this bowl to end.


----------



## MarkC

I started to smoke a bowl of H&H Daybreak, but when I popped open a Moosehead, the combination was ghastly. Maybe it's just me, but English mixtures don't seem to work with beer. A switch to Prince Albert made everything alright. What? I wasn't going to dump the Moosehead!


----------



## dmkerr

Brindley's Mixture in a Charatan Belvedere and Brown Clunee in a L'Anatra.


----------



## Dedalus

popped a tin of escudo this morning, should be ready to go by the afternoon/evening hours.


----------



## Requiem

Been smoking virginias almost exclusively, Capstan Mild and BBF... also a bowl of Standard Mixture or Squadron Leader before bed.


----------



## KevinV

PA/Mature Virginia blend in my meer right now. The same blend earlier in a couple of other pipes.


----------



## azpostal

Had another one of my samples. I think it was HH Mature Virginia or just Virginia flake but either way it way great!


----------



## QWKDTSN

Full Virginia Flake in my Sav billiard with a Rangpur and Tonic... lovely


----------



## louistogie

Trying some half and half. So far this seems to be way they all taste. I hope I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## commonsenseman

Frenchy's SOB, this has become my everyday smoke.


----------



## RHNewfie

commonsenseman said:


> Frenchy's SOB, this has become my everyday smoke.


I'm really glad you liked it!!

Smoked some Butternut Burley last night.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A couple bowls of Brown Clunee sent to me by Dan Kerr


----------



## KevinV

Escudo earlier...GL Pease Fillmore right now. Mmmm


----------



## drastic_quench

Robusto in a Sav Natural that I rusticated myself.


----------



## Requiem

Several bowls of BBF at the local pipe friendly pub.


----------



## dmkerr

Dream Castle Tobacco Company's "Super Value Vanilla Cavendish". Whyn't one of you guys SAY something???? uke:

Fact is it came free with a tobacco order and I just HAD to try it.


----------



## Joshcertain

^^^^with a name like that, is it any suprise?

Gonna smoke some Bullseye Flake here in an hour... mmmmm periquey


----------



## RHNewfie

Been smoking a bowl of 1792 throughout the day. Mmmmm nicotiney....


----------



## RHNewfie

Smoking some AJs VaPer right now. Mmmmm good!


----------



## RHNewfie

Smoked some Blueberry Hill with coffee this morning. Think I will fill a bowl of Sunza Bitches for later tonight. It will be a cigar this afternoon I suspect!


----------



## KevinV

After a few different blends today, I'm now winding down with some Escudo.


----------



## viking12344

After smoking mainly viginia flakes all day I am ending it tonight with some red rapparee in my buffalo stanwell. I love this pipe, best smoker I have.


----------



## sounds7

965 (Murrays) in a Dunhill Shell Bamboo billiard.


----------



## RJpuffs

Last night, with a break from the incessant rain and heat, enjoyed a bowl of '06 GLP Fillmore in a Bjarne freehand watching the stars lounging in the back yard. Today, more rain, no pipe -sigh-


----------



## RHNewfie

Just finished a bowl of Sunza Bitches!!


----------



## Requiem

First smokes in the US... Northwoods in two Savinelli. 
Good stuff.


----------



## DSturg369

Welcome to the USA Gustavo!!

PA in a MM cob for me tonight.


----------



## KevinV

Enjoying some Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake in a Royal Danish 945.


----------



## RHNewfie

Having some Anni Kake in a Boswell Poker as I type. I shoulds bought more!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Escudo in a Savi Bulldog. Liked it so dam much I just placed a order for a dozen tins.


----------



## thewileyman

C&D Berry Good. Didn't enjoy it -- way too much bite, probably due to the stiff breeze that kicked up while I was out walking.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands #2025 English Cavendish - this starts off wonderfully but dies after the first 1/3 bowl. Also a bowl of Brindley's Mixture from a 20 or so year old can from our friends at Faber, Coe & Gregg - turned Reymer Brothers, dear departed... at least from the tobacco business. This is a fairly typical "drugstore" blend of burley and latakia but it's fun to smoke when one is feeling nostalgic.


----------



## AcworthAl

Braken Flake in a Stanwell
Larry's Blend in a Sav
Five Brothers in a MM
P/A in a MM


----------



## Joshcertain

dmkerr said:


> Dream Castle Tobacco Company's "Super Value Vanilla Cavendish". Whyn't one of you guys SAY something???? uke:


I'm so glad you said something, cause I just got one of these "samples" I'm pretty much round-filing it.

Loading some Hal 'o' the Wynd in my brand new Punto Oro


----------



## dmkerr

Joshcertain said:


> I'm so glad you said something, cause I just got one of these "samples" I'm pretty much round-filing it.


I'm running out of people to pawn this stuff off on!


----------



## dmkerr

Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli Hercules
McClellands English Cavendish in a SMS meerschaum


----------



## AcworthAl

dmkerr said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli Hercules
> McClellands English Cavendish in a SMS meerschaum


What do you think of the Sav Herc


----------



## dmkerr

AcworthAl said:


> What do you think of the Sav Herc


I have 3, and they all smoke great. I also have a Baronet that I like. I smoke them all regularly.

"Savinelli Pipes... if we don't make it, you don't need it".


----------



## AcworthAl

dmkerr said:


> I have 3, and they all smoke great. I also have a Baronet that I like. I smoke them all regularly.
> 
> "Savinelli Pipes... if we don't make it, you don't need it".


I also have 3, one is filtered, the other two are not. I have a 319 and 611 and 604 Sandblast. They are great smokers.


----------



## RHNewfie

HOTW last night in a BC


----------



## dmkerr

Grey Havens in an il Ceppo. Nice!


----------



## AcworthAl

Irish Flake in a Hardcastle
1792 in a Pete
Bracken Flake in a BC
This morning
Five Borthers in a MM
PA in a Sav


----------



## N7COF

Haven't posted in a while, been busy moving & it's been just a week since I arrived in my new home Sedona. Smoking Uni Flake in a Tao billiard

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2669191950050172860GssGcz


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy tootling along in the new auto to waste some time at the DMV for plates.


----------



## MarkC

H&H Larry's Blend in my MM General. With the size of this pipe, repeat post for a couple of hours...


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had MacBaren Club Blend


----------



## dmkerr

I'm enjoying some Rattray's Jock's Mixture, which might be the biggest overacheiver in the entire Rattray line! Definitely going to have to get some more of this! Smoking it in an SMS meer.


----------



## Requiem

Still in the US and loving it, I've been smoking Northwoods, FM on the Town, and Virginia nº22.


----------



## DSturg369

Was going to ask how the visit was going but already answered.

On my 2nd bowl of PA this morning, and about my 6th cup of 8 o'clock.


----------



## dmkerr

Requiem said:


> Still in the US and loving it, I've been smoking Northwoods, FM on the Town, and Virginia nº22.


Three very good blends! I'm smoking the St Bruno you sent (thanks!) and it's great stuff! I have a friend that lives in London so I'm going to whine to her to send me some more! I'm on my 3rd bowl and I just got it today!

Also smoked some old Three Nuns, and I'm transported back to 1994 when both of these blends were plentiful in the U.S. Ah, memories!


----------



## Requiem

dmkerr said:


> Three very good blends! I'm smoking the St Bruno you sent (thanks!) and it's great stuff! I have a friend that lives in London so I'm going to whine to her to send me some more! I'm on my 3rd bowl and I just got it today!
> 
> Also smoked some old Three Nuns, and I'm transported back to 1994 when both of these blends were plentiful in the U.S. Ah, memories!


Ah, I´m glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Hot Stuff x

This is a great thread. I'm a noob pipe smoker, and although I understand what you all are saying (mostly), I'm still not sure how to approach pipe/tobbaco pairing. I need to learn my tobbacos before I will "get it". 

Just to keep this on topic, today I had a bowl of Boswell's No Bite Delite in a MM Classic Cob while standing under a bike shelter in the rain. It was very relaxing.


----------



## Mister Moo

Requiem said:


> Ah, I´m glad you're enjoying it!


And I am about to have a go with St. Bruno as well. Thanks again, Req'm


----------



## AcworthAl

Bracken Flake in a Dunhill
1792 in a Pete
5 Brothers in a MM
PA in a Duncan Hill
This morning 5 Brothers in a Magic Inch


----------



## DSturg369

And yet another huge *THANKS* to Requiem for the superb gift! :bowdown:


----------



## commonsenseman

Velvet in a cob, then 2015 in a Rovera.


----------



## bubo2069

I guess I'll start the day off with a good morning! It's 8:53AM and I have to work at Noon, so I think I have time this morning to smoke another bowl of Low Country Santee in my new Sav. Roma Author. As for this evening, who knows. I'll report back


----------



## AcworthAl

1792 in a Stanwell
Bracken Flake in a Sav Herc
PA in a Dr Grabow
Spellman in a BC
P/W #5 in a MM
This morning as always 5 Bros in a MM
CH on the way to work in a Sav 320 EX


----------



## commonsenseman

Velvet in a cob
FM in a cob
1792 in a Cellini
Solani Burley Flake in a cob


----------



## cavanor

Dunhill Early Morning in a Ben Wade


----------



## MarkC

Couldn't take it anymore; opened a jar of Anniversary Kake. Heck, there's still two more jars in the closet for my aging experiment, right?


----------



## dmkerr

St Bruno in an il Ceppo sandblast and McClellands Grey Havens in a very special handmade smooth poker


----------



## AcworthAl

Spelman's in a Pete
1792 in a Sav
Bracken Flake in a Pete
This morning 5 Bros in a MM


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake & Solani Burley Flake all day.


----------



## AcworthAl

Five Brothers in a MM
Bracken Flake in a Sav
1792 in a Sav
Irish Flake in a BC
Troutstream in a Clay Pipe
P/W 78 in a Stanwell
PA in a Duncan Hill


----------



## MarkC

Enjoying a cob full of Carter Hall with my Kahlua & coffee. But I'll admit I'm looking forward to Friday when my tobacco order arrives and I'll immediately crack open a tin of...oh, crap; I'll have to decide which tin to open first. The pressure never stops!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

little bit of 5 bros in a cob
Butternut Burley in a crawdad(my uncle gave me the pipe, said thats what its called, *&^% if I know)
G&H Irish Twist in a Sav lolo and also tried is as chew tobacco.
Penzance in a la Rocca
1792 in a cob

1792 has stolen my heart and might give Irish Flake a run for its money.


tomorrow a special blend: 1792/5 Bros/Irish Flake/Irish Twist....


----------



## Requiem

Half bowl of McC Virginia nº22 in a new Stanwell canadian.


----------



## DSturg369

Sugar Barrel in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## dmkerr

Mac Baren Symphony in a Capitello Corinzio (GOOD tobacco!) and Mick McQuaid Square Cut in a Savinelli Linea. Wasn't nearly as impressed with this, my final bowl of the MMSC. Ok, but not terribly memorable.


----------



## AcworthAl

1792 in a Pete
Irish Flake in a Danbark
Bracken Flake in a Sav
Five Brothers in a MM
PA in a Pete
CH in a MM


----------



## RHNewfie

Escudo!

Trying to find some 5 Brothers in Tenn but it does not exist!


----------



## thewileyman

Artisan's Blend in a cob


----------



## Requiem

FM on the Town, in a new Brebbia bent billiard.


----------



## Requiem

McC Virginia nº22 in my new Boswell poker.


----------



## tlempke

Frog Morton, maybe while watching Lord of the Rings. That seems fitting


----------



## AcworthAl

Irish Flake in a Peterson Churchwarden
Carter Hall in a Hardcastle
PA in a MM
Five Brothers in a Peterson
1792 in a Danbark
Sonza Bitches in whatelse a Danbark


----------



## AcworthAl

DSturg369 said:


> Sugar Barrel in a MM Country Gentleman.


Where did you find the Sugar Barrel and how did you like it?


----------



## blackop555

Uhles blend 71 in a MM 
captain black in a cob


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº22 in a brand new Peterson St. Patricks day billiard.


----------



## RHNewfie

Hanging out on vacay with the family in Tennessee and have been smoking PA, CH, Gatlin-burly, #7 Whiskey, and Gatlinburgs Favorite! Oh, some cigars too!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

5 Brothers from 1926 in a clay


----------



## commonsenseman

Sonza Bitches in a Rovera.


----------



## dmkerr

Mac Baren Golden Extra bulk in a Savinelli Baronet, and Stonehaven in a Ser Jacopo sandblast.


----------



## Requiem

Again, Virginia nº22 in a Stanwell canadian.


----------



## parris001

Smyrna leaf in a Hickok churchwarden


----------



## Requiem

...and Northwoods in a Brebbia bent billiard.


----------



## dmkerr

Frogmorton Across The Pond in a James Upshall poker.


----------



## dmkerr

Right now I'm enjoying some Mac Baren Symphony in a Cavicchi 5C. On tap for later is some Frogmorton Across The Pond in an Ashton and I'm going to crack my tin of McClellands Royal Cajun Ebony and plop it in an SMS meer.


----------



## Requiem

half bowls of Capstan Mild and Squadron Leader in a Pete billiard and in a Brebbia bent billiard.


----------



## AcworthAl

Five Brothers in a MM
Irish Flake in a Pete River Series
1792 in a Stanwell Featherweight
Gourment English in a Sav 320
Larry's Blend in a Sav 617 Dublin
Bracken Flake in a Clay Pipe
PA in a Danbark


----------



## Gigmaster

I'm having a Carter Hall in one of my favorite Missouri Meerchaums. Tonight, maybe some straight burly in my Peterson.

I think my tastes have changed since I hit the Big 50. I used to like vanilla blends, but now, for some reason, they seem to taste chemically, even the E.A. Carey blends. I have gravatated more to non-aromatics. Could it be a function of aging, I wonder?


----------



## commonsenseman

Kajun Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## RHNewfie

Just finishing a bowl of PA. The value/enjoyability ratio amazes me!


----------



## thewileyman

Winding Road in a cob. Tasted much better this time around. I'll have to try it in a briar next time.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Royal Cajun Ebony in a Castello. Good stuff!


----------



## Requiem

EMP in my hot smoking HCA. As it seems not to handle VA's very well it will be dedicated to orientals.


----------



## commonsenseman

Burley Flake in a Cellini.


----------



## Stumptown

SGFVF in a dedicated cob, this has been my treat the last couple nights.

I've found that rubbing it out does amazing things for lighting, etc. Last night I was able to get a full hours worth of a relaxing smoke on 1-2 lights.. and good lord was it relaxing.. My favorite "pipe-pasttime" is sitting on my back porch smoking while looking at the stars and contemplating my day. I don't think anything could be better


----------



## AcworthAl

Sugar Barrell - I was amazed by how good it is. Smoked it in a MM and Dr.Grabow
1792 in a Pete St Patricks 2009
Bracken Flake in Sav
PA in a Danbark


----------



## commonsenseman

CH in a MM cob.


----------



## KevinV

My daily smoke has continued to be a blend of PA and MacBaren HH Mature Virginia. I have plenty of other tobacco on hand, but this stuff suits my tastes perfectly.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some CH in a cob right now.


----------



## Requiem

I'm going to the pub with my big Boswell poker and some Capstan mild.


----------



## dmkerr

I'm smoking the crap out of my tin of McClellands Royal Cajun Ebony. Two bowls tonight, one in a Castello and one in a Savinelli Linea. Great tobacco! Gotta buy more.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mick McQuaid, an excellent gesture from Dan Kerr, in my new dublin


----------



## Requiem

After a 2 hour smoke at the pub, now is time for St. Bruno in my little Hilson sitter... and then off to bed.


----------



## AcworthAl

Sugar Barrel in a Dr. Grabow
Larry's Blend in a Pete
1792 in a Sav
Five Brothers in MM
PA in an H I S Basket Pipe


----------



## RHNewfie

PA in a Dr G


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº22 in a Hilson rodhesian, after dinner; now Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Savi 320.


----------



## AcworthAl

Aniv.Kake in a Stanwell
La. Red in a Pete
Five Brothers in a MM
Sugar Barrel in a Magic Inch


----------



## commonsenseman

Been smoking a lot of Aged Burley Flake.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight, more Royal Cajun Ebony (just ordered 6 more tins) and prolly a bowl of McClellands Oriental #12.


----------



## bubo2069

Last night was CH in my new Nording rusticated Lovat. Not sure about tonight yet, as I'm going to load up my Stanwell 185 with some PA nowp


----------



## AcworthAl

Sonza Bitches in a Danbark
Sugar Barrel in a No Name
5 Brothers this morning in a MM


----------



## RHNewfie

PA in a Dr G


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake all day.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Balkan Supreme in a old K&P petersons Irish army 106. Referbed this one a few months ago and have only smoked it a few times.
Still in that nasty Peterson break in stage. Hope this is the one that puts her over the top..
Brian..:dunno:


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Oriental #12 (snore) in a Charatan and Mac Baren Symphony in a Mastro de Paja yesterday. Today I'm going to smoke a bunch of Royal Cajun Ebony!


----------



## accorddude

Frog Morton on the Town


----------



## guy g

Cherry Cav in a Peterson Kenmare.


----------



## commonsenseman

PA in a crappy briar.


----------



## RHNewfie

AJs VaPer


----------



## AcworthAl

Bracken Flake
1792 lots of it
Five Brothers
PA
CH
Sugar Barrel

All smoked in several different pipes Dunhil, Petersons, Savs and Danbarks, etc.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm cracking open my one aged tin of Sullivan Powell's Gentleman's Mixture. Since it's no longer produced, I'm sure I'll love it more than anything I've ever smoked. I recall enjoying it a lot 15 years ago but sure as shootin' it'll become my favorite now that I can't get any more!


----------



## bubo2069

CH in a Stanwell 880


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some Kajun Kake, then some Bracken Flake


----------



## AcworthAl

CH in a Sav
Irish Flake in a Stanwell
5-Brothers in a MM
Sugar Barrell in a Magic Inch
Larry's Blend in a Pete
Sonza Bitches in a Danbark


----------



## Brendon

tonight i am starting to break in a brand new Rossi pipe.

will probably stick to mac baren mixture for the duration + plumcake might
ghost it to much 

and then some OTC cherry, rum & maple mix in a lorenzo meerchaum lined


----------



## RHNewfie

5 Brothers in briar and SG SJF in a Big Ben.


----------



## KevinV

HHMV/PA blend


----------



## thewileyman

Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Savinelli churchwarden


----------



## Dzrtrat

Epiphany in a Peterson 9BC...Good smoke but burns hot for me...They say its a Revelation (one I never got to smoke) knock off...Something that old Einstein smoked...But it didn't make me any smarter.....Damit.


----------



## MarkC

My first ever bowl of Blackwoods Flake, which I am not enjoying. That's a good sign, I guess; I've never liked the first bowl of a Virginia Flake. The first I tried (FVF) took almost the whole tin to warm to; now I love it. Even now it seems to take me four or five bowls before I can even begin to judge them. Strange...with English Blends, I love them all on the first bowl and then some of them just go bland on me. I'm not sure which is the easier approach...


----------



## AcworthAl

Five Brothers in a Sav 320
Larry's Blendin a Pete
Irish Flake in a Stanwell
Sugar Barrell in a Duncan Hill


----------



## dmkerr

Wessex Burley Slice in a Savinelli Autograph. Good stuff! A little less full bodied than Solani Aged Burley Flake but definitely in the same ballpark.


----------



## commonsenseman

dmkerr said:


> Wessex Burley Slice in a Savinelli Autograph. Good stuff! A little less full bodied than Solani Aged Burley Flake but definitely in the same ballpark.


Soon I'll give some WBS a try!

CH in a cob for me today.


----------



## MarkC

Puffin' on a bowl of Union Square.


----------



## RHNewfie

Heading out for a bowl of Escudo right now that I will probably finish in stages.


----------



## commonsenseman

Some Bracken Flake for lunch, then ABF for dinner.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight some more Wessex Burley Slices and some old A&CP Caledonian #499 Navy Flake.


----------



## thewileyman

Opened up a tin of Fillmore from '06 tonight and smoked some in a clay tavern pipe. Enjoyable, but different... the only other VaPer I've smoked was St. James Woods, and I've only smoked it twice. Still getting used to non-aromatics, but I'm enjoying the journey of discovery.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square again. This seems to have become my "last bowl of the day" tobacco for some reason...


----------



## dmkerr

Started the night off with some Murray's Parsons Pleasure in a Savinelli Baronet and am now puffing on some Sullivan Powell's Gentleman's Mixture in a Boswell. The latter trumps the former big time!!!


----------



## indigosmoke

Squadron Leader for most of the night and then finish off with a little Grey Havens before bed.


----------



## Mad Hatter

GLP Embarcadero in a bulldog tonight


----------



## commonsenseman

Had Kajun Kake for breakfast (literally), then Bracken Flake, & finally some CH in a MM.


----------



## MarkC

Popped open my tin of Frog Morton on the Town tonight for the initial try. ( I swear, I'm_ trying_ not to open too many tins at once, but I think it might be a losing battle; I vowed to keep it to two, then three, now I'm up to four...) Pretty nice stuff. On the subtle side, like Across the Pond, but enough of that leathery quality to keep me interested, unlike Across the Pond. Nice first impression anyway...


----------



## dmkerr

A&C Peterson Caledonian Navy Cut this morning - and four more tins of this precious out of production weed coming in the mail!


----------



## Mister Moo

From my inaugural tin of Dan Hamborger Veermaster - dutch, meaning a four masted ship from Hamburg - in an ASP 1/2 bent dublin with deep conical bowl. This pipe usually draws things down to tight focus near bowls end but DHV seems very steady (or, you might say, one dimensional). Beats work.​


----------



## commonsenseman

Kajun Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## David M

Ashton Artisans blend in a Paolo Becker.

deeeeeee-Lish!


----------



## MarkC

Smoking my fourth bowl of Black Woods Flake. As is my usual Virginia Flake progression, it's gone from "what is this crap" to "hmmm...this is interesting" in four bowls. At this rate, it should hit "I've got to get more of this stuff!" in another four or five bowls...


----------



## dmkerr

Wessex Burley Slice in a Savinelli Autograph at the moment. On tap for the rest of the day:

Dunhill London Mixture in a Comoy Guildhall
Caledonian Navy Flake in a Ser Jacopo
Barney's Parsons Pleasure in an SMS meer (either I'll never figure this tobacco out or I already have!)


----------



## RJpuffs

Trying to sneak in a bowl of Reiners LGF between spousal nags. Amazing, the fire in the bowl actually goes out with each verbal assault. :boohoo:


----------



## Mad Hatter

GLP Embarcadero followed by a bowl of VA #1 followed by a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced


----------



## Pipe Organist

Earlier this afternoon, I had a bowlful of Longevity (C&D, an old tin from several years ago) in a Charatan "Extra Large - Special".


----------



## IHT

RJpuffs said:


> Trying to sneak in a bowl of Reiners LGF between spousal nags. Amazing, the fire in the bowl actually goes out with each verbal assault. :boohoo:


hilarious, in a sad, yet all too knowing way.

i had a bowl of some Oriental blend by C&D in a Big Ben Presedential, it was dang good.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking a bowl of Frog Morton on the Town right now. It's not bad, but it's no Frog Morton.


----------



## indigosmoke

Town Topic in a Meerschaum. Mmmmm, pancakes...:hungry:


----------



## commonsenseman

McClellend 5110, just finished up an ounce.


----------



## Mad Hatter

VA #1


----------



## MarkC

Oops! I knew something was wrong with the board tonight; I don't have a bowl going. 

Okay; a bowl of Union Square loaded and ready to char...now where'd I put that lighter?


(Earlier smokes today: Black Woods Flake for breakfast, Frog Morton On the Town for lunch.)


----------



## commonsenseman

First a bowl of 1792, then a bowl of Manassas thanks to Moo.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Holger Danske Royal Navy Flake


----------



## rrb

Dunhill 965 in a Duncan Drysmoker = BLISS


----------



## commonsenseman

Anny Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## dmkerr

Last night, I had some Dunhill London Mixture and some McClellands Tawny Flake. The latter was bone dry and still wouldn't hold a burn! Weird....


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs b'dog this morning stuck in traffic. Relaxing, ahhhh. I was actually rooting for the traffic jam.


----------



## N7COF

Started the day with Penzance in a TRP Cutty in morta & now enjoying some University Flake in Tao billiard


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I had Prince Albert in a Sav Clark's Fav Churchwarden.

Might try out my Peterson System Pipe I got, too, that is dying to be broken in...not sure what to smoke out of it, though. Possibly a Va/Per?


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a little Hilson sitter, before lunch;
BBF in a Boswell poker, after lunch;
Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Savi 320, after dinner.


----------



## dmkerr

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Savinelli Linea


----------



## Pipe Organist

This morning, the remainder of SG Balkan Flake left in my Preben Holm Crown from the night before (the smoking of which made me sweat something fierce!); this afternoon, Mac Baren Dark Twist in my old Savinelli Estella; tonight, I haven't yet decided . . . perhaps some C&D Longevity (the original crumble cake) in my Peterson churchwarden.


----------



## commonsenseman

I had a tiny bowl of Sunza Bitches.


----------



## SidRox7

2nd bowl of Mac's Plum Cake... not too shabby!


----------



## IHT

yesterday after work was some *no-name Oriental blend* in a _Big Ben Presidential._

this mornings drive to work was: *McClellands #5100* in a _Ser Jacapo Maxima Maxima Canadian Poker_.

on the way to lunch: i don't know yet, looking like *C&D Bayou Morning Flake* in a _Sasieni Prince_.


----------



## N7COF

Enjoying Peterson's University Flake in a Tao billiard.


----------



## MarkC

Starting my day off with a bowl of Union Square. I'm still not sure if I like this stuff as much as I'd hoped, but this tin is sure emptying awfully fast. Guess I'll have to order some more for further research...


----------



## Requiem

Standard Mixture in a Brebbia bent billiard;
Virginia nº 22 in a Stanwell canadian


----------



## thewileyman

A small bowl of GLP Fillmore in a cob... it's too wet and windy tonight for a briar.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I smoked MacBaren Norwood today


----------



## Pipe Organist

Ashton Artisan's Blend in my new Savinelli Milano Handmade.


----------



## IHT

marlin flake from '03 in a stanwell billiard... oddly enough, not as good as younger stuff i've had.


----------



## RHNewfie

Boswell's Northwoods last night, much better than the first time I tried it.


----------



## RJpuffs

On a gloomy, drizzly saturday morning, C&D Bayou Morning in a Petey B'dog, seemed fitting.


----------



## Pipe Organist

MB Dark Twist Roll Cake in my Sav Goliath 510, fast becoming my one of my favs for a morning smoke.


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying some Deep Hollow in a churchwarden this morning. Thanks Mad Hatter!


----------



## David M

Starting the day off strong with some nice Margate in a Becker & Musico.

Gloomy morning over here on the West Coast. First rain in a heck of a long time. Clouds should be parting shortly though.


----------



## MarkC

Hal O' The Wynd. To be honest, I was somewhat leery of this tobacco. I've heard stories of it being excessively stong in the nicotine department, and a bit rough. Then, when I saw it and realized it was a red, I was really worried; straight red Virginias and my tongue don't seem to get along. But this is delicious, with no bite at all! 

My plan of narrowing down my future tobacco purchases to just a very few favorites is not going well...


----------



## MarkC

Note to self: do NOT smoke two bowls of HOTW back to back unless a nap is planned...


----------



## commonsenseman

Accountant's Mixture, then 1792.


----------



## David M

Some MacB Golden Extra in a Kai Nielson.


----------



## pipemike

Old Gowrie


----------



## Pipe Organist

Today, MB Mixture Flake in my Sav Linea Piu 5 after breakfast; SH Krumble Kake in my Saseini Four Dot "Ruff Root" King Size billiard after lunch, and just finished it off after din-din.


----------



## commonsenseman

My first try of Red Raparee, interesting, better try more to be sure......


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just finished a small billiard loaded with CC '08


----------



## dmkerr

Hatter pipes over the weekend, filled with things like Wessex Burley Slice, H&H Classic Burley Cake, McClellands Tawny Flake and McConnell's Scottish Cake... who put the cake in the flake-de-flake-de-cake, who put the ram in the ramalama ding dong...

Er... sorry. Also some Dunhill London Mixture in a GBD. Wouldn't want to ghost those Hatter pieces with latakia!


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy :whoo:
To be followed by PS LNF in a Petey b'dog :dude:


----------



## AcworthAl

Actually got tongue bite this weekend
Sugar barrell in a Duncan Hill
Troutstream in a Dr. Grabow
1792 in a Savinelli
Bracken Flake in a Pete
Spelman in Danbarkl
English Gourmet in a Stanwell
Larry's Blend in a Pete
Lousinanna Red in a Pete
Five Brothers in a MM


----------



## Requiem

Yesterday, at a wedding, I gave a friend a corncob, czech tool, some cleaners, the rest of a Capstan Gold tin, and showed him the basics. After a few minutes he ended up feeling not very comfortable for smoking in public, so he'll try at home, on his own.

I had EMP in a Pete St. Patricks billiard and Black Mallory in a Savi 320.


----------



## MarkC

Getting some Hal O' the Wynd ready for my prince to go along with this coffee. Yum! (But not two bowls back to back; I've learned my lesson!)


----------



## commonsenseman

Just finished my 3rd bowl of Red Raparee, it's getting better as I go.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Earlier this afternoon: MB Dark Twist Roll Cake in an Ascorti Business "A" King size (now _there's_ a pipe I don't hear too many people talk about anymore!) and right now: 7-year cellared (I think) Rattray's Professional Mixture (yum!) in a Sav Linea.


----------



## MarkC

Frog Morton Across the Pond. Looks like I was a bit too quick to write this one off. Normally, either I like English Blends right away, or I don't like them at all; it's not like Virginias that "grow" on me. But this one seems to be improving. I think it was just too subtle of a flavor for me to pick up on right away. Now it seems pretty tasty. Some day I'll get it through my thick skull not to judge a blend before I finish the first tin...


----------



## Mad Hatter

A long overdue bowl of Halo'theWynd for me tonight


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I had some H&H classic Burley Cake in a supercool rusticated dublin and some McClellands Tawny Flake in a smooth dublin, made by the same guy!

This morning I started off with some McConnell's Scottish Cake in a Mastro de Paja.


----------



## dmkerr

Last night, some more H&H Burley Kake in an LJ Hatter, some Sullivan & Powell's Gentleman's Mixture in a Bjarne and some old Ashton Fragrant Blend in a Stanwell.

This morning I'm enjoying my first bowl in a very long time of Mac Baren's Navy Flake in a Savinelli Linea Artisan.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> A long overdue bowl of *Hal o' the Wynd* for me tonight


had some of this yesterday on the drive home from work...

had a bowl of *SG Brown Rope #4* on the drive into work yesterday.


----------



## RJpuffs

PS LNF in a small(ish) Petey bulldog, a great combination. I seem to like this blend better in a smaller bowl pipe.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just heard Bill Taylor died, so I loaded up my only Ashton with Sam's Flake and am having a smoke in his honor.


----------



## dmkerr

Mad Hatter said:


> I just heard Bill Taylor died, so I loaded up my only Ashton with Sam's Flake and am having a smoke in his honor.


Wow, that's terrible! I was hoping his health would improve.

I, too, will smoke my only Ashton tonight in his honor. Since it's a "latakia only" pipe, I will load it with some McClellands Oriental #14, which is the first tobacco I ever smoked in that pipe when I bought it back in 1989. Yes, it's a coincidence that I have some of that baccy but a nice one!


----------



## Requiem

Excuse me, who is Bill Taylor?

Today I had BBF in a Stanwell canadian and FMOTT in a Savi 628.


----------



## nate560

Sad to hear about B Taylor in his honor I loaded up one of my ashtons with escudo this afternoon. Now its marlin flake in castello. This ashton is one of my favorites.


----------



## drastic_quench

Fillmore in my Stanwell 217.

I can't recommend this shape enough. Great smoker, fantastic styling.


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> Excuse me, who is Bill Taylor?


Bill Taylor was a well known pipe maker. He was in a car accident earlier this year I believe.

Here is some information on him for those who are curious:
Ashton History at Smoking Pipes .com

Rest in peace, Bill.


----------



## MarkC

Hal O' the Wynd, which is what I had for breakfast as well. I think I've fallen in love; I just ordered three tins...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Hal O' the Wynd, which is what I had for breakfast as well. I think I've fallen in love; I just ordered three tins...


:bounce:

Get more, put 'em down to rest. You'll thank me in 10 years :dance:

This AM - McCletchup VA Woods aged a delectable 4 years, in a largish Bjarne freehand. Tin over, ack!

For the afternoon, a Petey Rhody loaded with a bowlful of TOI Limerick, but, its raining, ACK! :smow:


----------



## Anthony

Got my cheapo Yello-bole Burley in the mail today. Loaded it up with Prince Albert tub Burley


----------



## Pipe Organist

Earlier this afternoon it was SH Krumble Kake in my James Upshaw Canadian (estate). Tonight, I think it's going to be MB Dark Twist Roll Cake in one of my meers.:dude:


----------



## Crazycoonass

Im gonna close my eyes, reach into my humidor, grab one of the lil baggies and smoke whatever I pull out, think Im gonna use my Dunmoor tonight.


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Stanwell canadian.


----------



## Old_Salt

Westminster in a Gourd Calabash, what a combination:smoke2:


----------



## MarkC

FVF for breakfast (and I mean instead of breakfast; that was a mistake...)
Frog Morton on the Town for lunch.
Right now I'm puffing on the (sniff, sniff!) next-to-the-last bowl of Hal O' the Wynd until more arrives, with another flake of FVF drying in the bowl for after dinner. Say, around 3 in the morning...


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I had McConnell's Scottish Cake in a Capitello and Ashton The Fragrant Blend in a Boswell. The Capitello pipes didn't really catch on but they're as good as Caminetto, Radices, Ascortis, etc.


----------



## RJpuffs

Crazycoonass said:


> Im gonna close my eyes, reach into my humidor, grab one of the lil baggies ...


I wouldn't recommend storing pipe tobacco in a humidor, your cigars will pick up the aromas. Put them in mason jar(s) or even tupperware at a pinch.

This AM, one year aged SG FVF in Bjarne brandy. One year has dramatically changed (improved) the texture and flavor, can't wait for a decade to pass ... :crazy:

For the afternoon, TOI Limerick is loaded in a Peterson Bulldog, however, clouds are rolling in and the weather does not seem to be cooperative. :frown:


----------



## AcworthAl

This morning Five Brothers in a MM
Last night
Sugar Barrell in a Meer
PA in a Sav
Larry's Blend in a Pete
Blue Grass Melody in a Pete


----------



## Crazycoonass

RJpuffs said:


> I wouldn't recommend storing pipe tobacco in a humidor, your cigars will pick up the aromas. Put them in mason jar(s) or even tupperware at a pinch.
> 
> Naw, I got one of those pipe stands with the jar in the middle, its a good place to tuck away all those lil 1 and 2 oz sampler baggies ive been getting from my local tobacco shops.


----------



## Requiem

McC Virginia nº 24 (tin from 2006) in a Boswell poker


----------



## MarkC

An odd day. Started with Hal O' the Wynd, FVF after dinner and now finishing the day with Frog Morton on the Town. Seems like going in the opposite direction would have made more sense, but what do I know?


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Butternut Burley last night, some HOTW this aft, and have some AJs VaPer resting for after dinner.


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº 24 and Abingdon... both new to me. 
Although it is too soon, nº24 seems to be a winner, while Abingdon's first impression is quite similar, just a little inferior, to my beloved Erinmore Balkan Mix.


----------



## Requiem

plus, a bowl of Frog Morton on the Town in a Brebbia.


----------



## MarkC

Earlier smokes: Montgomery after breakfast (don't think this one's going to make the cut; sort of mild Virginia flavor with overtones of Michelob. Never did like Michelob.), Frog Morton on the Town for lunch, and a nice flake of FVF drying in preparation for my after dinner smoke. Yum!


----------



## thewileyman

This afternoon was my favorite tobacco in my favorite pipe: Frog Morton on the Town in my Neerup Bent Dublin.


----------



## Pipe Organist

This morning on the drive to work (I'm a church organist, hence the nickname; with a 1-hour each way commute!) I loaded my Charatan Extra Large Special with some vintage C&D Longevity. I smoked some of it on the way up, and the rest on the way back.

I'll tell ya, it was kinda like ordering a 22 oz steak as a midday snack. Talk about rich!

I bought a tin of MB Navy Flake on a whim, so I'll try that tonight after dinner in pipe TBD.


----------



## Pipe Organist

thewileyman said:


> This afternoon was my favorite tobacco in my favorite pipe: Frog Morton on the Town in my Neerup Bent Dublin.


Well, now that I've read this, I'm wondering if I should haul out the old tin of FMOTT from storage and give it a try. :hmm:

(It's about 4 years old, and needs a bit of TLC, but I'll wager it's damn tasty!)


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of GLP Embarcadero


----------



## jcats

Brebbia no.6 with a pinch of perique


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº 24 in a Boswell poker;


----------



## blackcalx

Mac Baren HH Acadian Perique in a Stanwell Majestic 217.


----------



## dmkerr

Over the weekend, I smoked my last bowl of Sullivan Powell's Gentleman's Mixture (wahhhhhhhh!!!), a bunch of MacBiten's Navy Flake, a bunch of McConnell's Scottish Cake and a bunch of Ashton Fragrant Blend.


----------



## RJpuffs

Last night, a smallish bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Peterson Bulldog while lounging under a starlit sky in the back yard.

For this afternoon, a larger bowl of PS LNF loaded 'n ready for ignition in a Bjarne freehand. Just in a LNF kinda mood lately!


----------



## Abraxas

Tonight, after a frustrating day with Finnish bureaucracy I'm going to relax with bowlfulls of Samuel Gawiths FVF and Petersons Irish Flake. And oh yes, i have few bottles of chimay and some quality vodka to quench my thirst.

F**** the system!


----------



## MarkC

Yesterday was interesting. I was reading on a website that deep, narrow bowls are best for flakes, so I decided to try some FVF in my Moretti stack. I cut a flake in half, rolled it up and inserted it (grain going up and down) in the bowl. Then fished it out and added another half a flake rolled around that. That filled the sucker. Then charred the top and set it aside to rest overnight. Starting yesterday morning, I started smoking. Couldn't finish the bowl before work, so I put it aside and relit it at lunch. Okay, still not finished. I relit it again after dinner, and finally finished the bowl late last night about two in the morning. Yeah, it burned well in this manner, but holy crap, I don't have four hours to smoke a bowl! I think I'll go back to the little prince for this stuff...

Today: Black Woods Flake.


----------



## Requiem

Going to the pub, with a tin of BBF and a Peterson St. Patrick's billiard.


----------



## commonsenseman

So far today, a bowl of Squadron Leader & a bowl of Exhausted Rooster.

Thanks to Indigosmoke & Mad Hatter.


----------



## mike t

Mac baren mixture in a pete 314

anniversary kake in a stanwell hca ii


----------



## RJpuffs

1 year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this morning while battling the morning drive, enjoyed the drive, but found it hard to extend the one-finger-salute to other drivers while holding a pipe in one hand and attempting to steer with the other hand.

For this afternoon, prepared a smaller bowl of TOI Limerick loaded in a Peterson Bulldog (Irish theme, and since I look like a leprechaun the image is complete).


----------



## AcworthAl

RJpuffs said:


> 1 year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this morning while battling the morning drive, enjoyed the drive, but found it hard to extend the one-finger-salute to other drivers while holding a pipe in one hand and attempting to steer with the other hand.
> 
> For this afternoon, prepared a smaller bowl of TOI Limerick loaded in a Peterson Bulldog (Irish theme, and since I look like a leprechaun the image is complete).


Try it with a 5-Speed Transmission


----------



## AcworthAl

Six week old Sugar Barrell in a CAS (Cheap Ass Sucker)
1792 in a Dunhill
Bracken Flake in a Danbark
Five Brothers in a MM
English Gormet in a Sav Herc
Larry's Blend in another Sav Herc


----------



## Joshcertain

HOTW in my Punto Oro
....just finished some PSLNF in my Peterson Aran.


----------



## RJpuffs

AcworthAl said:


> Try it with a 5-Speed Transmission


Mine is a 7 speed :wink:

TOI Limerick ignited with glorious results, lasted over an hour with really, really, really slow sipping (normal burn time for this bowl = 45 minutes). I found parking and smoking to be much easier ipe:

I think its time to write a review on TOI-L ...


----------



## MarkC

I popped open my tin of C&D's Opening Night last night and enjoyed a bowl. Well, most of a bowl; I just finished the bottom. I might just load another pipe with this; pretty good first impression. Cornell & Diehl almost made my "avoid" list with Interlude, but this may save them!


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Cornell & Diehl almost made my "avoid" list with Interlude, but this may save them!


What was it about Interlude that you didn't like? I was thinking of ordering a tin of Manhattan Afternoon which, based on the tin desc, seems very similar to Interlude.


----------



## commonsenseman

Squadron Leader thanks to ^^^^^^^^^^.

Then some Wessex Burley Flake.


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> What was it about Interlude that you didn't like? I was thinking of ordering a tin of Manhattan Afternoon which, based on the tin desc, seems very similar to Interlude.


I found it to be very, very harsh. Harsh to the point that I could almost hear my tongue crying if I tried to finish the bowl. I have a tin of Manhattan Afternoon in the closet; from what it says it's golden Virginias rather than red (like Interlude) so I doubt it will be a problem. Red Virginias and I don't seem to get along. Except for Hal O' the Wynd, which doesn't bite me at all. With Interlude, no matter how slowly I smoked, ouch!


----------



## Damicom3

Yesterday- Epiphany by C&D. Second time smoking this and it seems like it may be slightly to mild for my tastes espicially after trying some fuller blends. But a good smoke nonthingless.

Tonight- Billy Budd by C&D in a pipe made by Joe aka Mad Hatter. Getting towards the end of my ounce sample. Really enjoyed my pipe tonight and lets see if chinese food goes well with it...lol :biglaugh:. What I like about Billy Budd is it seems like its heavy on the latakia (and heavy in general) and i'm into that i'm discovering also I never had to deal with any relights, maybe that has something to do with the cigar leaves that are sprinkled througout ...not sure.:biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> I found it to be very, very harsh. Harsh to the point that I could almost hear my tongue crying if I tried to finish the bowl. I have a tin of Manhattan Afternoon in the closet; from what it says it's golden Virginias rather than red (like Interlude) so I doubt it will be a problem. Red Virginias and I don't seem to get along. Except for Hal O' the Wynd, which doesn't bite me at all. With Interlude, no matter how slowly I smoked, ouch!


Thanks for the info! If you decide you might want to part with the MA PM me and maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## MarkC

Nah, I'd just have to get more to try it myself. 
On the other hand, if you want to give Interlude a try, to see if you like it better than I do, let me know!


----------



## Pipe Organist

This afternoon I took another try of Tudor Castle Arcade from McClelland (McCatsup) that turned out to be much better than I thought (in one of my small bowl Petersons). Tonight, Mac Baren Navy Flake in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes series Deerstalker (with a glass of Dewar's . . . yum!)


----------



## Col. Craggyblast

Hello everyone,
I haven't been around in a long time. I'm going to try and fix that. Tonight it's 3 year old Haunted Bookshop in a GBD Virgin billiard from the 50s. It's one of my favorite GBDs.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Oriental #14 in a Bjarne. This is the only one of the McC's green label orientals that I find enjoyable. I may even smoke a tin of it every two years or so. The rest are unmemorable.


----------



## Requiem

Yesterday, McC Virginia nº 22.


----------



## N7COF

Started my day with some Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Tao Billiard


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs bulldog this AM, rain was forcast for the afternoon so didn't bring any more baccy - now its sunny -sob-


----------



## MarkC

Starting the day with Opening Night.

Last night I popped my tin of Consummate Gentleman (you guys did realize that my question on how many tins you have open was a desperate plea for an excuse to open more tins, right? ) and enjoyed it quite thoroughly. Very mild, but slow puffing really brought out the taste. I'm amazed at how slow, gentle puffing brings out more taste in a tobacco than big mouthfuls of hard puffing. So slow smoking isn't just good for the pipe; it's good for the taste!

Anyway, I bring up the Consummate Gentleman because the tin aroma when I opened it just floored me. I swear, I remember this tin aroma from my first go 'round back in the seventies, but I know I'd never heard of the blend back then. I don't even know if it was around back then. But I sure wish I knew what blend this reminds me of from my youth!


----------



## dmkerr

St Bruno (thanks, Gustavo!) in a L'Anatra (thanks, smokingpipes.com!).


----------



## N7COF

1st Frost of the season last night, I'm enjoying some University Flake in a Tao Dublin with coffee


----------



## indigosmoke

Red Rapparee in a cob. I'm really enjoying this blend. Thanks Dan (dmkerr) for the sample!


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some wessex burley slice earlier.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Some vintage Pease Cairo in a Calibano billiard.


----------



## Damicom3

Had some MacBaren Symphony, was sitting on my deck and a racoon snuck up on me. Lol it must of not seen me cause it got pretty close before it noticed me and ran off.:ask:


----------



## Requiem

Abingdon (thanks, Ed!) in a Savinelli 628.


----------



## jrpvr6

Gonna pack up some FVF in my Pete B 10 Rocky and celebrate a postponed test and productive day at school, and I got the grass mowed : )

edit

forgot to mention imma crack open a homebrewed amber ale that is just now ready to drink


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm smoking MacBaren Roll cake tonight


----------



## MarkC

I'm getting ready to smoke a fully rubbed out flake of FVF. I've never tried it this way; we'll see.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I'm getting ready to smoke a fully rubbed out flake of FVF. I've never tried it this way; we'll see.


I have found that works best for FVF.
Crap, now I wanna open up a tin of this!


----------



## AcworthAl

Every once and a while, everthing goes perfectly—like last night
Larry's Blend in a Dunhill Cumberland this seemed like the best smoke I ever had
Larry's Blend in a Sav Herc
3 Star Royale in a Pet St Patrick's
Sugar Barrel in a MM


----------



## dmkerr

Last night it was Mac Baren's Navy Flake in an Upshall, followed by McClellands Oriental #14 in an old Comoy Guildhall.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Finishing off last nights SG navy flake in a Pertrson Irish Army, And later some FVF in a Savinelli poker..


----------



## Pipe Organist

This morning I smoked off the dottle of the pipe I started last night: SH Krumble Kake in a Saseini four-dot "ruff root" billiard.

Later in the morning it was MB Navy Flake in a Savi Linea Piu.

A couple of nights ago I had some vintage GLP Cairo in a Calibano billiard. The pipe unfortunately was in need of reaming, and the smoke was nasty. Ream it I did, and I'm now thoroughly enjoying my retry of the Cairo in the same pipe!


----------



## commonsenseman

Some Wessex Burley Slice in my Cellini.


----------



## MarkC

RIght now Frog Morton. Ahhhhh....


----------



## cherrymax

Last bowl of Black Russian/Pina Colada that was gifted to me. My order of H&H Classic Burley Kake came in today. That's probably up next tomorrow.


----------



## MarkC

I'd like to hear how that goes; I haven't tried it yet.

I'm working on a bowl of Opening Night. So far, I'd put it behind FVF, Hal O' the Wynd and Union Square in Virginias I've tried. But it's early in the tin; things have changed before.


----------



## dmkerr

Last of the Mac Baren Navy Flake last night in a Cavicchi and some St Bruno in an il Ceppo. This morning I'm puffing some McClellands Samsun in a Boswell.


----------



## cherrymax

Ok, I've gone thru the review area and see DaVinci, by Dan Tobacco? Any idea where they sell this? Thanks


----------



## cherrymax

Bump.


----------



## Damicom3

cherrymax said:


> Ok, I've gone thru the review area and see DaVinci, by Dan Tobacco? Any idea where they sell this? Thanks


You can buy DaVinci by Dan Tobacco at 4noggins.com. Under tinned tobacco's. :bounce:


----------



## commonsenseman

Been waiting to smoke some Bracken Flake all day, finally got aroung to it. 

Mmmmmmm........bliss.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Grand Samsun in a Bjarne at the moment and then on to some St Bruno in an LJ Hatter.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dmkerr said:


> McClellands Grand Samsun in a Bjarne at the moment and then on to some St Bruno in an LJ Hatter.


I double dog dare you to load that thing with Bracken Flake :faint:

Kendal Cream for me this morning in my own LJHatter, bulldog style :high5:. This is the first day I've had my heater on since spring. Its good to see fall is here again.


----------



## cherrymax

Damicom3 said:


> You can buy DaVinci by Dan Tobacco at 4noggins.com. Under tinned tobacco's. :bounce:


Found it!! Thanks.


----------



## dmkerr

Mad Hatter said:


> I double dog dare you to load that thing with Bracken Flake :faint:


I decided to fill it with G&H Kendal Kentucky instead, the strongest non-rope tobacco I've ever smoked. I'm about halfway done. I'll let you know if I turn green 45 mins from now.


----------



## N7COF

Great fall weather here in SkiTown USA, started my day enjoying some University Flake in a Tao billiard on the back porch listening to the river and watching the sun rise.


----------



## rehbas21

Having some Frog Morton tonight sitting on the porch enjoying the fall weather.


----------



## MarkC

Frog Morton here as well, at home for lunch. Who needs food?


----------



## Walter MItty

Smoking a Washington Cob with some WO Larson Special Edition 2009. Am I the only guy that likes this stuff? I find it enjoyable so I just keep smoking it, but everywhere I find it mentioned it gets and ugly reception from the general crowd. Smokes pretty good to me. 

And so I smoke.


----------



## Requiem

Abingdon in a Brebbia bent billiard.


----------



## pipemike

Some Old Gowrie.
Gets better and better the more I dry it out and not pack it too tight.:razz:


----------



## MarkC

Hal O' the Wynd, first bowl in my new Stanwell billiard! Unfortunately, it's tasting more like new pipe than Hal O' the Wynd at the moment...


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm having Brown Clunee is a bulldog


----------



## commonsenseman

Kajun Kake in my Rovera with mexican for lunch, weird combo.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Ashton Artisan's Blend in a Savinelli Milano Handmade.

(This blend is really growing on me. It smokes cool, has a wonderful, smokey flavor with just enough latakia. It burns clean and dry.)


----------



## thewileyman

Westminster in a cob. Between Westminster and Artisan's Blend, English blends are growing on me... wasn't sure I cared for them at first, but it looks like I may be dedicating a briar to them soon.


----------



## rehbas21

Bought to break in a new cob with some Mountain Sunrise I believe was the name its a local blend according to the shop owner but I believe its not much more than a renamed lane blend. If anyone has any information on this please feel free to help a fellow piper out ound:


----------



## Requiem

McC's Virginia nº24 in a Peterson St. Patrick's billiard


----------



## wrapper23

GLP Cairo through my new Comoy's black coral. I will *try* to dedicate this pipe to Cairo, or at least to VA/OR blends.


----------



## cherrymax

Had my newest cob pipe with a partial bowl of H&H Classic Burley Kake. Was pretty good. Will probably get better as pipe ages a bit.


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for a bowl of HOTW as soon as the coffee's ready. I wonder when I'm going to break down and admit to myself that I'm a Virginia man...


----------



## AcworthAl

As usual Five Brothers and coffee in the moring
Then
Blue Grass Melody in a Sav
AJs VaPers in a Pete
Larry's Blend in a Danbark
Sugar Barrel in a MM


----------



## indigosmoke

My first bowl of Frog Morton (thanks Jeff!)


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I only get one bowl so it's gonna be a BIG one! An LJ Hatter Magnum filled with St Bruno sounds like just the ticket.


----------



## garydh2000

Tonight will be a bowl of McClellands Deep Hollow in a vintage Cellini briar dating back to WWII


----------



## Requiem

McC's Virginia nº22 in a Hilson rodhesian, followed by EMP in a Stanwell HCA.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> My first bowl of Frog Morton (thanks Jeff!)


Annnnnnddddd how was it???

Bracken Flake for me.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night for breakfast, Artisans Blend for lunch, and soon HOTW for dinner (after this burrito is gone!).


----------



## AcworthAl

Smoked Walnut for the first time, kind of like P/A with a touch Latikia


----------



## rehbas21

Enjoying a bowl of Frog Morton Across the Pond in a cob tonight, just cant seem to get enough of this blend.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of ATP sounds like a winner to me too.


----------



## rehbas21

Finished up the ATP now starting on a bowl of plain ol Frog, I dont know what I would do with out these blends :banana:


----------



## MarkC

I seem to be in a rut; Opening Night this morning, the Frog right now, and I'm sure HOTW after dinner when I get home. Mind you, it's an _enjoyable_ rut!


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I smoked Red Rapparee in a Dunhill and Barney's in a clay churchwarden. Reminded myself to get a rubber bit for my churchwarden so I don't have to put my lips directly on the clay. Always an uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## Anthony

This morning's smoke is my first bowl of Squadron Leader in a brand new bent Missouri Meerschaum. 

I like it so far, but am a bit disappointed that the nice pre-light hickory flavor is all but lost once it's burning.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> Annnnnnddddd how was it???
> 
> Bracken Flake for me.


I've had a chance to smoke a few bowls of Frog Morton and I really enjoy it. Personally, Squadron Leader didn't work for me as it left kind of a burning almost mint like after taste that didn't agree with me. Had a similar experience with Bracken Flake.

I've ordered a tin of Frog Morton (as it is in the rotation for now) and Frog Morton on the Town per dmkerr's suggestion. I guess I'm a McC's Craftsbury Collection fan as my regular rotation consists of Grey Havens, Deep Hollow, Frog Morton, and Red Rapparee at the present time.


----------



## rehbas21

indigosmoke said:


> I've had a chance to smoke a few bowls of Frog Morton and I really enjoy it. Personally, Squadron Leader didn't work for me as it left kind of a burning almost mint like after taste that didn't agree with me. Had a similar experience with Bracken Flake.
> 
> I've ordered a tin of Frog Morton (as it is in the rotation for now) and Frog Morton on the Town per dmkerr's suggestion. I guess I'm a McC's Craftsbury Collection fan as my regular rotation consists of Grey Havens, Deep Hollow, Frog Morton, and Red Rapparee at the present time.


All I can say is stay away from Frog Morton Across the Pond this stuff is horrible, stay far far away.....and leave it all for me :banana:


----------



## parkland1

I'm thinking to start out with a little MacBaren's Navy Flake in my new Peterson's Rosslare 606 pipe with amber stem. I just got it last week. Absolutely fantastic smoke. To me there is just something really special about the little cane sugar rum and spicy kind of aroma to a tobacco at night.


----------



## indigosmoke

parkland1 said:


> I'm thinking to start out with a little MacBaren's Navy Flake in my new Peterson's Rosslare 606 pipe with amber stem. I just got it last week. Absolutely fantastic smoke. To me there is just something really special about the little cane sugar rum and spicy kind of aroma to a tobacco at night.


I agree. I tried a sample of Navy Flake kindly provided by dmkerr and I enjoyed it. I am looking forward to trying McC Navy Cavandish some time in the future.


----------



## parkland1

indigosmoke said:


> I agree. I tried a sample of Navy Flake kindly provided by dmkerr and I enjoyed it. I am looking forward to trying McC Navy Cavandish some time in the future.


YESS!! Let me tell you something about the McC Navy Cav. This stuff is just fantastic. I had this last week, a friend of mine let me try a bowl. This is just some of the most fantastic stuff out there. At first I noticed that it isn't as sugary as I expected it. It also has this soury note to it. As if you are eating like a sour bbq sauce (I know this is absolutely crazy...obviously it doesn't taste like bbq sauce...but the tartness soury smell reminds me of bbq sauce). But then, as you smoke this, it gets sweeter and sweeter progressively down the bowl. All in all I thought it was mild. However, my buddy told me that the Cav has to be dried out a bit before you smoke it. Otherwise he said that it can be fairly harsh. I'm not sure, I want to try things out on my own....So just like you, this stuff happens to be on my wish list as well!


----------



## Requiem

For tonight I'm thinking BBF in a Stanwell canadian and Frog Morton on the Town in a Pete billiard.

I find FMOTT quite puzzling, with a strange sweet taste I never experienced in other english blend... I'm still not sure if I like it or not, but it's certainly not a daily smoke for me.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs bulldog this AM. Frikkin' freezing out now, no smokie for me :cheeky:
This Johs is finally breaking in, took nearly a year for this one!


----------



## wrapper23

McC Bombay Court... after reading reviews on TR, I took a chance on a 4oz tin. And I'm glad I did. Very tasty tobacco. Reminds me of dried figs/fruit, and the taste subtly changes as the bowl is smoked. Compliments a cup of coffee very well.


----------



## MarkC

If you guys don't stop talking about how great tobaccos are that I haven't tried yet, I'm going to have to quit reading these posts! My tobacco budget can't take it. 

HOTW, but not in the new pipe I got for the blend; I had to smoke it in one of my old Virginia pipes to make sure it still tasted great. I've decided that I love getting a new pipe, but I don't love breaking one in so much...


----------



## thewileyman

C&D Autumn Evening in my new Lepeltier Burley.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Classic Samsun in an IMP meerschaum. Good tobacco and the pipe is really coming along. I know you're not supposed to cake up a meerschaum but I'll be durned if they don't smoke better with a small cake.


----------



## parkland1

dmkerr said:


> McClellands Classic Samsun in an IMP meerschaum. Good tobacco and the pipe is really coming along. I know you're not supposed to cake up a meerschaum but I'll be durned if they don't smoke better with a small cake.


I agree. My uncle used to smoke a meerschaum. He always left a little cake on it. He said that it gives a more uniform and smoother smoke. He also said that his tobacco just tasted better with a little cake left in the bowl. I don't know, I've never tried.


----------



## RJpuffs

parkland1 said:


> I agree. My uncle used to smoke a meerschaum. He always left a little cake on it. He said that it gives a more uniform and smoother smoke. He also said that his tobacco just tasted better with a little cake left in the bowl. I don't know, I've never tried.


Cake is always good, but in a meer the risk is cracking the bowl. Carbon expands faster than the meer rock, too thick a cake will result in an expanding ring of (pretty strong) carbon within a soft and brittle bowl. Ka-thunk. The sound of meer cracking. Followed by the sobbing sounds of the meer owner lamenting.

This morning - SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. Love my Gawith.


----------



## rehbas21

Had half a bowl of Frog Morton this morning and just loaded some Danish Luxury into a cob (gotta do a little yard work)


----------



## parkland1

Then again...at a possibility of having a wonderful smoke, a Meer owner might do just about anything.


----------



## dmkerr

RJpuffs said:


> Cake is always good, but in a meer the risk is cracking the bowl. Carbon expands faster than the meer rock, too thick a cake will result in an expanding ring of (pretty strong) carbon within a soft and brittle bowl. Ka-thunk. The sound of meer cracking. Followed by the sobbing sounds of the meer owner lamenting.


So I've been told. I've never experienced it, however. My oldest meer had a cake in it as thick as any cake I've ever had and when I first heard that I should cut it down, I did. The pipe didn't smoke as well again until I caked it back up. This is also my gardening pipe, so it's had care that has been less than stellar, to say the least. I'm wondering if this cake thing on a meer is a theoretical problem that happens once in a blue moon or only with cake the thickness of a garage door.


----------



## dmkerr

parkland1 said:


> I agree. My uncle used to smoke a meerschaum. He always left a little cake on it. He said that it gives a more uniform and smoother smoke. He also said that his tobacco just tasted better with a little cake left in the bowl. I don't know, I've never tried.


When you think about it, it makes sense. Briar pipes with no cake smoke less well; why should meerschaum be any different?

I have a meerschaum I don't smoke much. Perhaps I'll test it and see at what point the cake causes the meer to crack and report back. These earth-shattering experiments have to be performed in the name of science and pipedom!


----------



## rehbas21

Ended up having 2 bowls of the Danish, this is some excellent tobacco, has about 2 years of age on it and is smoking wonderfully if you haven't tried this blend and enjoy Vas you must. Its from a small outfit called Gatlinburlier in Gatlinburg Tn. Reviews are on tobacco review, they also have a website, this blend is not listed but if you give em a call or email them I'm sure you could get your hands on some. BTW I am not affiliated with the company just a happy customer.


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of butternut burley to start the day, some Escudo, a little bit of Egg Nog and gonna finish off the night with some Vintage Syrian.


----------



## MarkC

Started off with HOTW, then for lunch a bowl of Opening Night, which I must admit I'm beginning to like. Now it's back to HOTW. Meanwhile, the Frog sits there unloved; I just haven't been in the mood for latakia lately.


----------



## wrapper23

Just had my first bowl of the day; C&D Sunday Picnic. Wow, good stuff. My favorite VA flake so far.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Meanwhile, the Frog sits there unloved; I just haven't been in the mood for latakia lately.


That's OK. I discovered the Frog this week and have been on a bit of an amphibian bender. The Froggie's getting lots of attention from me.


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Stanwell canadian.


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of trout stream in a Kaywoodie Carburetor this morning, now Im loading a cob with some Danish Luxury.


----------



## commonsenseman

Some Darkstar courtesy of wwhermit.


----------



## drastic_quench

My blend of Pease's Abingdon and Robusto


----------



## MarkC

Interesting. I'm smoking a blend of Consummate Gentleman and Frog Morton that I threw together the other night. I have to admit, it works!


----------



## indigosmoke

Red Rapparee (thanks dmkerr) is on the menu tonight. The more I smoke this blend the more I like it.


----------



## rehbas21

Just had some butternut burley in a country gentleman, gonna finish up the night with some escudo in a savinelli poker.


----------



## commonsenseman

A little bit of Stonehaven before bed, also courtesy of wwhermit.


----------



## cherrymax

Butternut burley in corn cob for me. Very nice smooth smoke but didn't want to stay burning today. First bowl was flawless. Maybe I didn't pack it the same, but it was still good.


----------



## SirenofTitan

Hi there!

I know I'm in the wrong place for this, but being new to this whole scene, I really don't have a good idea of what is out there to put in my pipe. You folks seem like esteemed veterans, so I thought I'd ask your opinion as far as easily-accessible, inexpensive choices to get an idea of what out there? Can you guys help me out?


----------



## rehbas21

Had some Mellow Moonshine in a big Ol cob this morning.


----------



## dmkerr

SirenofTitan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I know I'm in the wrong place for this, but being new to this whole scene, I really don't have a good idea of what is out there to put in my pipe. You folks seem like esteemed veterans, so I thought I'd ask your opinion as far as easily-accessible, inexpensive choices to get an idea of what out there? Can you guys help me out?


Start a new thread with this question. New thread button is on the top left of the main pipe forum page. I'll be happy to add my two cents and I'm sure you'll get lots of good advice.


----------



## AcworthAl

Every once and a while things go flawlessly. The other night was the night. Loaded my one and only Dunhill Cumberland with Larry’s Blend lit it up and enjoyed what was to me the perfect smoke. The more I smoke this pipe the more impressed I am. It draws perfectly and burns every bit of tobacco. Lit it once. Often when I take the last puff, I will attempt to re-light only to discover all that is left is ash.


----------



## Pipe Organist

McB Navy Flake in a Ser Jacopo Gepetto "Rhodesian".


----------



## AcworthAl

Just smoked a bowl of Blue Grass Meoldy in a Pete St Patricks


----------



## rehbas21

A big ol bowl of the prince in a cob while enjoying this fine fall evening.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> A little bit of Stonehaven before bed, also courtesy of wwhermit.


Now where did ya get yer mitts on that? I'm all out of Stoney -sniff-

This AM - SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy, ended up having to DGT and took like all morning to finish it, no fun getting interrupted (all the time).

Then in the afternoon, found a pouch with a lonely flake of PS Luxury Navy Flake in my briefcase, and as luck would have it, found the Petey b'dog on my desk. Gleefully rubbed out the flake that had dried to a perfect consistency in the pouch (go latex lining), and partook of the LNF for a happy hour. :dance:


----------



## MarkC

FINALLY got to my first bowl of the day; I've been running around to much on my day off! Full Virginia Flake, rolled up, cut into tiny cubes, and gravity fed into the pipe. No packing, just a bit of light tamping to even the top, with a bit of dried out bits as firestarter on the top. I think this brings out the flavor the best.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Stonehaven in my Rad Davis


----------



## dmkerr

Dorchester in a Savinelli Autograph.


----------



## thewileyman

Blackwoods Flake in my Lepeltier.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Now where did ya get yer mitts on that? I'm all out of Stoney -sniff-


That stuff is hard to come by these days.

Aged Burley Flake in a Cellini.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing out the day with Opening Night. This one has gone from "you opened it; you finish it!" status to one I'm going to have to restock over the course of the tin.


----------



## AcworthAl

Braken Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight
Larry's Blend in a Sav


----------



## RHNewfie

Stonehaven in a small Kaywoodie


----------



## SidRox7

Rattray's: Hal O' The Wynd then later in the day Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake.... Wow and I was mostly smoking aromatics til now! :crazy:
Thank's again RJ!


----------



## commonsenseman

First some Dark Star, then Accountants' Mixture.....which by the way is not quite as full-bodied as Rattray's makes it out to be.


----------



## MarkC

SidRox7 said:


> Rattray's: Hal O' The Wynd then later in the day Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake.... Wow and I was mostly smoking aromatics til now! :crazy:
> Thank's again RJ!


He got you with that stuff, too, eh? 

Union Square for breakfast, Opening Night for lunch; as soon as I actually eat something, it'll be time for my daily reward of HOTW...


----------



## dmkerr

Nothing yesterday, so today I'm going with some G&H Kendal Kentucky in a Parker at lunch, some Dorchester in an LJ Hatter tonight and close up shop with some McClellands Oriental #1 in an IMP meer.


----------



## RJpuffs

All this talk about HOTW, so this AM had to have a bowl of HOTW in a Johs B'dog. For the afternoon festivities, a (mangled) flake of C&D Exhausted Rooster is currently airing out upon the desktop next to a Bjarne Rhodesian.


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a cellini, this stuff really mellows out after "aging" for a little while, it also seems to like to be smoked fairly dry.


----------



## Requiem

McC Virginia nº 22 in a Peterson while playing cards with some friends... terrible choise of tobacco, had to relight about 10 times  It tastes ok, but too high maintenance.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Finished off my sample of SG St. James flake just before I headed out for a Sam Adam's beer tasting.


----------



## dmkerr

Requiem said:


> McC Virginia nº 22 in a Peterson while playing cards with some friends... terrible choise of tobacco, had to relight about 10 times  It tastes ok, but too high maintenance.


And no matter how much you dry it out or otherwise maintain it, it's not #24. I think besides the better burn, the drama leaf in #24 sets it a cut above.


----------



## RJpuffs

Last night managed to sit outdoors without freezing/soaking/blowing away, enjoyed a bowl of Reiners LGF (aka Blend 71) in a Nording Eriksen, the entire heel in this pipe is "cake" raising it about 1/8", thusly reshaped it smokes wonderfully.

SG FVF in a Bjarne this AM. This blend is just VA perfection.

For this afternoon, as long as it doesn't rain, a bowl of Dan TOI Limerick loaded and waiting for ignition in a Peterson rhodesian.


----------



## AcworthAl

1792 in a Pete Boyne River
Walnut in a Grabow
Sugar Barrel in a MM
Five Borthers in a MM


----------



## Requiem

Abingdon in a Savi 320


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli canadian


----------



## Pipe Organist

Looking forward to a big bowl of McB Golden Extra.


----------



## plexiprs

Freshly arrived this very day were a half=dozen tins of GLP Chelsea Morning. To the cellar with all but one who is at this time being lit on the patio. So far this is a Virginia dominated blend, but damn, is it deep!


----------



## Bakoux

Just smoked a Padron 3000 Maduro. Wow that was great!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of PA in an MM cob.


----------



## Bakoux

oops... just realized this was for pipes... lol


----------



## Requiem

Black Mallory in a Brebbia, interrupted by a friend whose car broke up...


----------



## Reverie Forest

PS Luxury Twist Flake with some Franziskaner hefeweissen and beer bread made with the same beer.


----------



## RJpuffs

A strange smoke this morning. Picked up a Jirsa (old Czech pipe) calabash that I haven't used in months, been reamed out twice to try to get rid of old aero's I abused it with in the old days. Rubbed out and loaded in SG FVF and lit up. Very odd flavors with all the ghosts popping their heads through down the bowl. Ah, there goes the Stanwell Melange. Uh, that was the Vanilla Cream. Oh, that Raspberry Jam/Nightmare. Now I remember why I haven't used it in months. :faint:


----------



## commonsenseman

Getting ready to light up a huge bowl of Stonehaven :biggrin:


----------



## WWhermit

commonsenseman said:


> Getting ready to light up a huge bowl of Stonehaven :biggrin:


Mikey, I think he liked it!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT

*Germain's Royal Jersey Perique Mixture * in a _K. Huhn Zulu_.
the 2nd blend of theirs that i've liked. both a very finely cut, near shag, burn with ease.


----------



## commonsenseman

WWhermit said:


> Mikey, I think he liked it!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


You could say that. I'm smoking another bowl as I type this, & I have 8oz on the way!


----------



## Requiem

McC Virginia nº 24 in a Boswell poker, at 2000m altitude (the highest point of Portugal's mainland).


----------



## Joshcertain

I just popped my tin of 1 yr old escudo. This was the first time I smoked escudo... I think I am in love... what a wonderful aroma, and taste...


----------



## commonsenseman

Small bowl of Dark Star by the fireplace.


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of HOTW when I got home, now smoking a bowl of Anniversary Kake. Yum! I think my perique aversion must be over.


----------



## dmkerr

Yesterday it was Esoterica Dorchester in an LJ Hatter, Larsen's Old Fashioned in a Stanwell, McClellands Oriental #1 in a Charatan and McClellands Grand Samsun in an Upshall. Nice day!


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this morning. Getting kinda cold for my outdoorsman-thing.

For the afternoon, a bowl of C&D Exhausted Rooster loaded and ready in a Bjarne rhodesian. Hope the sun sticks it lil sunny head out so I don't freeze my rear end off.


----------



## Walter MItty

Smoking a bowl of Penzance with a nice cup of home roast Kenyan micro lot. What a beautiful pairing. They play well together. 1+1 _does_ equal 3.


----------



## Requiem

FMOTT in a Savinelli; 
Black Mallory in a Hilson


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of Aged Burley Flake right now, gonna have some Bracken Flake later.


----------



## Requiem

Going late to bed, so I'm about to have some more FMOTT in a Big Ben bent dublin (which is one of the pipes I pick the less)


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I smoked my last bowl of Dorchester in an LJ Hatter and a bowl of Larsen's Old Fashioned in a no-name brandy-shaped pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman

I have a big bowl of FVF waiting for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> I have a big bowl of FVF waiting for me.


Ok so three bowls of FVF later I'm in awe of this stuff.


----------



## MarkC

What a thing to say when I just finished my tin of FVF last night and have sworn a solemn oath not to touch my other tin...

HOTW for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> What a thing to say when I just finished my tin of FVF last night and have sworn a solemn oath not to touch my other tin...


Sounds like time to order some more eh :biggrin:


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I cracked a tin of McClellands #25 matured virginia and puffed it in a Viprati. That should have satisfied me but it took a bowl of Escudo in a Mastro de Paja to do that.


----------



## Anthony

Uhle's Perfection Plug - straight burley. Very nice, and burns great! 

Funny, I had been smoking for about 45 minutes or so, and the damn pipe kept going out... just would NOT stay lit. :ask:

I was getting pissed cause this stuff was very tasty. I finally said 'screw it, i'm done.' I cleaned out the pipe, and it turned out I had smoked it clear to the bottom without a speck of dottle. I mean it was just all ash. No wonder the damn thing wouldn't stay lit! :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Ok so three bowls of FVF later I'm in awe of this stuff.


Its good stuff, I have like 9 years worth of stash stashed away :dance:

This AM - FVF (how bout that!) aged 1 year in a Bjarne brandy. It improves dramatically with age. I seem to have misplaced that pipe, have to turn the car upside down to find it!

Just finished a bowl of GLP Fillmore aged a year 'n a half in a Bjarne freehand. Age does THIS lady justice! Glad I have like 9 years worth of this stashed away too :crazy:


----------



## indigosmoke

Currently a bowl of SG Perfection to be followed by a bowl of Red Rapparee in honor of Dan's 1 year anniversary.


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Hilson rodhesian. One of the best smokes I ever had, maybe because it was the final remains of the tin.


----------



## nate560

Early tonight it was LGF in a Sav Classis now Stonhaven in a Ferndown


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Its good stuff, I have like 9 years worth of stash stashed away :dance:


Something tells me I'd like your cellar!

Another bowl of FVF for me, also a bowl of Dark Star.


----------



## levallois

Mac Baren rolled cake in a Comoy Blue Riband Prince last night. A little bit of tongue bite but great aroma.

John


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Something tells me I'd like your cellar!
> 
> Another bowl of FVF for me, also a bowl of Dark Star.


Tee hee!

Found the FVF dedicated Bjarne, phew.

This AM, a quick bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Bjarne freehand, under ominously gloomy clouds and a freezing wind. Probably going to be crappy all day, but have a Petey Rhodesian loaded with Dan's TOI Limerick in anticipation and hope of good weather!


----------



## keenween

I tried Autumn Evening for the first time...holy maple! Maple isn't one of my favorite flavors...I was hoping it would be more subtle. I was reminded of the scene in the movie Super Troopers where they are having a maple syrup chugging race. Seems to be a good aro, perhaps not for me though.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in my Stanwell billiard. Hey, I may be in a rut, but it's a really_ nice_ rut!


----------



## dmkerr

Larsen's Old Fashioned in a Mario Grandi. At least, I think it's a Mario Grandi. It came in a Mario Grandi box, it looks like a Mario Grandi but all of the pipe's nomenclature has been buffed off... assuming there was any there to begin with.


----------



## Requiem

Last night I had EMP in a Stanwell HCA.


----------



## indigosmoke

keenween said:


> I tried Autumn Evening for the first time...holy maple! Maple isn't one of my favorite flavors...I was hoping it would be more subtle.


I have been interested in trying Autumn Evening. I tried McC Town Topic which I found had basically no tobacco taste and only occassional flavors of sugar or maple. The room note was a nice, mild maple, but the general blandness of the smoke would keep me from getting it again.

Does Autumn Evening have any tobacco flavor or is it about the same as I've described Town Topic?


----------



## keenween

indigosmoke said:


> I have been interested in trying Autumn Evening. I tried McC Town Topic which I found had basically no tobacco taste and only occassional flavors of sugar or maple. The room note was a nice, mild maple, but the general blandness of the smoke would keep me from getting it again.
> 
> Does Autumn Evening have any tobacco flavor or is it about the same as I've described Town Topic?


I would have to give it another go, but first impression was mild tobacco flavor with continual pronounced maple. It was a small bowl and a bit moist, so my opinion may change. If you want a sample, pm me your addy.


----------



## Reverie Forest

indigosmoke said:


> I have been interested in trying Autumn Evening. I tried McC Town Topic which I found had basically no tobacco taste and only occassional flavors of sugar or maple. The room note was a nice, mild maple, but the general blandness of the smoke would keep me from getting it again.
> 
> Does Autumn Evening have any tobacco flavor or is it about the same as I've described Town Topic?


I have a tin of this that's likely to sit around with me for a very long time unless I give it away or use it to make the fireplace smell nice. The first bowl I had of this left me with such a nasty chemical taste on my pallet, and the taste of tobacco was mostly absent. I will agree that the smell and flavor or maple syrup is quite legitimate, but this aro is just another one of those blends to keep around to keep your wife and kids happy.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM, a first-ever-bowl of MacBitten HH Acadian Perique, thanks to SlowT. who sent me nearly the whole tin!

First bowl (partial bowl, crappy weather, nervous about MacBitten) in a Petey b'dog. This is nice stuff, didn't nip or gnaw or even whimper. Guess I can't call it MacBitten anymore. The Petey is a "wet" pipe thanks to their silly drainage system, but this blend didn't get too soggy at all.

Afternoon, another bowl of HHAP (makes for an odd acronym) in a Bjarne rhodie. Good stuff, again! Burns well, went down to the heel with nary any dottle or droolage. And again, no bites.

I think I'll write a review after a few more bowlfuls, he sent me a ton, enough to keep me puffing for a while!


----------



## MarkC

More Union Square for the moment; I'm trying to finish the tin. The other two tins can sit in the closet for a few years, I think...


----------



## MarkC

Some Lane 1Q in a cob, thanks to Smokehouse. Strange...this tastes just like that rare, handblended house tobacco I used to buy back in the seventies at that little shop in Savannah... Brings back some memories; now all I need is my Jobey billiard and my GBD rustic bent bulldog and I'll be a teenager again!


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Escudo last night folded the way Dub did in his video, worked great! Some PA with coffee this morning.


----------



## Commander Quan

I had my first bowl of Prince Albert this morning. I've had pipe for a couple years, but have only
been smoking seriously for a couple months, and never picked some up before now. It was good.


----------



## Requiem

More latakia and less virginias, as the autumn settles in.
Yesterday was Black Mallory, today it's going to be Abingdon.


----------



## dmkerr

The weather here screams "latakia" so I've answered the call. Compton's of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture and Balkan, as well as some old Barney's Punchbowle in various English pipes so far today.


----------



## cp478

Royal Yacht!
love the stuff


----------



## levallois

Pipeworks & Wilke "Rum Cake" tobacco in a 1936 patent numbered Parker Super Briar Bark pipe - very smooth and easy to keep lit.

John


----------



## commonsenseman

Just smoked a bowl of Dark Star, now I'm drying out some 1792 for later.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs b'dog this AM. For the afternoon, a pile of MacBitten Acadian Perique evaporating on my desk waiting to fill up a Bjarne freehand.


----------



## Savvy

Having some Orlik Golden Sliced right now. Tried the Mac Baren way of folding flake tobacco, and it's working wonderfully.


----------



## Requiem

Working down a tin of Abingdon.


----------



## MarkC

The next to the last bowl of HOTW. I think we're about to find out how serious I am about cellaring, with two more tins in the closet...


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> The next to the last bowl of HOTW. I think we're about to find out how serious I am about cellaring, with two more tins in the closet...


I need to make that decision too, I just finished off a tin of Bracken Flake & I have a couple spares..........maybe I'll just order more. :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, that's the solution. But I'm torn with the tobacco budget this month between buying pipes and tobacco; if I buy the two pipes I want, the tobacco will have to wait. I guess the sensible thing to do would be to just get one of the pipes and order some tobacco. But damn it, I didn't get into this for sensibility!


----------



## levallois

Pipeworks & Wilke Vermont Maple in 1954 Dunhill Tan Shell.


----------



## wrapper23

MarkC said:


> Yeah, that's the solution. But I'm torn with the tobacco budget this month between buying pipes and tobacco; if I buy the two pipes I want, the tobacco will have to wait. I guess the sensible thing to do would be to just get one of the pipes and order some tobacco. But damn it, I didn't get into this for sensibility!


PAD can be both wonderful and torturous. I try to embrace the PAD. :biggrin:

Congrats on trying to cellar some stuff. I can't do it right now, as much as I'd like to.

Here's a suggestion: buy both pipes and some drugstore tobacco like PA and Sugar Barrel. That way, they'll be broken in when you can afford the more expensive tobacco.

I'd love to know what two pipes are you looking at, but you don't want to advertise lest some unscrupulous person (like me) might snag them.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Tilbury in my Rattrays morta


----------



## MarkC

wrapper23 said:


> PAD can be both wonderful and torturous. I try to embrace the PAD. :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on trying to cellar some stuff. I can't do it right now, as much as I'd like to.
> 
> Here's a suggestion: buy both pipes and some drugstore tobacco like PA and Sugar Barrel. That way, they'll be broken in when you can afford the more expensive tobacco.
> 
> I'd love to know what two pipes are you looking at, but you don't want to advertise lest some unscrupulous person (like me) might snag them.


That's an idea; I've always got Carter Hall around, although I must admit, I don't smoke it like I did before RJ turned me on to Hal O' the Wynd. Still, I think one pipe is the thing to do. One at a time makes them special, you know?

As far as what the pipe is, it's just a Stanwell Legend Canadian. For some reason, I've become obsessed with having a Canadian since I watched The 39 Steps a couple of months ago, and OutWest Tobacco (Pipe Tobacco Pipe Smoking Tobacco Bulk Pipe Tobacco) is having a sale on Stanwells. (If someone buys it out from under me, I'll have to resort to drastic measures, like buying a different pipe or making a bigger order of tobacco...the horrors!) I mention the website because they also have this really cool Bjarne pickaxe at half off that somebody ought to grab; I just can't justify that much on one pipe just yet...but try me in a few months...

Big smoking day today (I was off); finished off my open tins of Union Square, HOTW and Opening Night. Trying to work down these open tins before opening another for a change!


----------



## wrapper23

MarkC said:


> As far as what the pipe is, it's just a Stanwell Legend Canadian...


Ah, I see it. And I didn't know what a Canadian pipe looked like until this morning. Had to look it up. Anyway, nice pipe. Like the finish/color. Let us know if you get it.

I'm thinking about a Stanwell as well; a Featherweight. I want to see if I can hang it in my jaw without pulling out teeth.

Just to keep this thread on topic, I just smoked some H&H in a DrG. Not bad.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some CH in a DG this AM


----------



## cp478

smoking some samuel gawith sam's flake in my auntie Q linkmans dr grabow!


----------



## MarkC

wrapper23 said:


> Ah, I see it. And I didn't know what a Canadian pipe looked like until this morning. Had to look it up. Anyway, nice pipe. Like the finish/color. Let us know if you get it.


I've decided to be a good boy and just buy tobacco this month. After all, the first thing we learned in Evil Genius school was to stick to your master plan. And since my master plan involves building up enough of a stash to last until I'm 150, then when tobacco taxes push the price of tins to $500, trading tins for Dunhills, I obviously should be buying more tobacco not pipes!

Interlude for me tonight; you know this stuff is a lot better after going through a tin of HOTW than it was before. Guess I'm warming to red Virginias...


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of Accountant's Mixture tonight.


----------



## Anthony

C&D Snug Harbor. Nice smokey, salty, hickory flavors. (would be great with barbeque methinks)


----------



## dmkerr

Three Nuns in a Luigi Viprati. Oh, de perique! So nice on de tongue!


----------



## slyder

Escudo in 20 minutes!!!!


----------



## Requiem

Yesterday was a latakia festival... MM965, Northwoods and FMOTT.

Today, McC's Virginia nº 22.


----------



## Habanolover

McClellands 3Oaks


----------



## MarkC

Interlude


----------



## commonsenseman

Aged Burley Flake for me.


----------



## cp478

Stonehaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkC

Anniversary Kake tonight.


----------



## wrapper23

SG's Chocolate Flake. Looks great. Lots of sugary crystals. It took three bowls (in three days) before I really "got" this tobacco. Good stuff. And quite the nic hittie which is why I'm typing probably more than I should.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Peacehaven in my old Barling tonight. I'm rolling over something else for later, maybe a VA in an old Sasieni.


----------



## Requiem

EMP in a Stanwell HCA.


----------



## slyder

H&H Burley Kake thanks to dj1340


----------



## bfox

A little Frog Morton on the town tonight .


----------



## MarkC

Hal O' the Wynd. Yeah, I broke into the "cellar" and popped a tin, but I've got more coming this week, so it's not really like I'm raiding the cellar, it's just borrowing against future income, so....aw, who am I kidding?


----------



## dmkerr

Yesterday it was a few bowls of 3 Nuns, offset by a bowl of Compton's of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture. The 3 Nuns is above reproach but I'm not yet sure how I feel about the Macedonian.


----------



## cp478

Dunhill Royal Yacht!!!!!!!!!!!

Is there anything else?


----------



## Pugsley

Rum Runner, a mild lightly cased bulk blend from my local B&M. Very nice with my morning coffee.


----------



## StufnPuf

EMP in a cob...maybe some Nightcap or Larry's Blend tonight...also in a cob haha


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this AM. The afternoon saw a delightful oriental-filled bowl of MacBaren Acadian Perique in a Peterson drool-dog.


----------



## David M

Some delicious Butera Pelican in a Former freehand.


----------



## Habanolover

Stonehaven in my SMS Meer


----------



## Pugsley

Frenchy's Virginia in a Stanwell Featherweight.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Mac B Golden Extra


----------



## bfox

Scottys Butternut Burley out of a new to me Savinelli .


----------



## StufnPuf

Tried C&D Epiphany again last night...still don't like it...I think I may be an English smoker for now at least.


----------



## dmkerr

Working from home today. So far - 3 Nuns in an IMP meer, LJHeart Burley in a Savinelli Linea Artisan and Compton's Macedonian in a Comoy Guildhall. That Guildhall is a strange pipe. I'm pretty sure that was one of the lowest rent Comoy's of old but this one has perfect straight grain on one side of the bowl.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Went to the liquor store planning buy some oatmeal stout to pair with FVF, but ended up getting some "grown-up" eggnog on impulse. The only thing I appreciate about the early seasonal decorations and such is the shelfing of one of my favourite deserts. 
Anyways, it was a delicious combination to me. Perfect weather for eggnog, and the creamy sweatness complimented the virginias very well.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked FVF & AJ's Vaper last night, today smoked some Dark Star. I'm thinking about more FVF later.


----------



## Habanolover

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake that I got from RJPuffs in the NPT


----------



## dmkerr

Reverie Forest said:


> Went to the liquor store planning buy some oatmeal stout to pair with FVF,


I like the way you think!


----------



## Reverie Forest

dmkerr said:


> I like the way you think!


Cheers to you, friend. Though the eggnog did indeed win this night (they actually didn't have any of the aforementioned stout), maybe next time.


----------



## Requiem

Abingdon in a Savi 320.


----------



## Pugsley

SG Xmas Mixture 2007 in a cob. The jury's still out on this one.


----------



## MarkC

Ah. Winter is here. We had our first snow yesterday, though it didn't hang around too long. I just got home from work, walking in the freezing weather and had tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner. (No, the names "Campbell" or "Kraft" were NOT involved; sorry!) Now it's time for a bowl of HOTW and a nice cup of coffee. 

Though, for some reason, I have this craving for egg nog...


----------



## dmkerr

Out of respect for Reverie Forest's idea, I smoked a bowl of FVF and accompanied it with a bottle of Young's Oatmeal Stout. 

The combo worked so well, I repeated it.


----------



## StufnPuf

A bowl of Larry's Blend out of the cob this morning. I really like this blend a lot.


----------



## Reverie Forest

dmkerr said:


> Out of respect for Reverie Forest's idea, I smoked a bowl of FVF and accompanied it with a bottle of Young's Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> The combo worked so well, I repeated it.


Hats off to you.

This A.M. went out into the chilly weather to have FVF in my Savinelli Bing to be partnered with a cup of coffee. Strolled inside after this _very_ exceptional and satisfying smoke to make a fire and read some C.S. Lewis. God bless my days off work.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of Old Joe Krantz in a Rovera Scoop.


----------



## dmkerr

1994-vintage McClellands Blackwoods Flake in an IMP meer. Sublime!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

PS Navy flake in a Savinelli Oscar 514 KS. The newest addition to the herd. Still in the break in stage. 
Brian


----------



## Savvy

Boswell's Dan's Blend followed up with some McConnell Scottish Cake. Good day.


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of Stokkebye Vanilla Cream before I head to work. I hate aromatics. Really. Um...

Damn, this is tasty.


----------



## SmokinDragon

Velani Corona


----------



## Pugsley

Frenchy's Virginia again. Getting near the bottom of my last tin, need to find a replacement. Any recommendations?


----------



## RJpuffs

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Bjarne freehand, funky square flakes are mighty tasty! I have a bit put away to age, but we need more, more, much more ...


----------



## commonsenseman

Pete's Irish Flake (still not doing anything for me), then switched to ABF (much better).


----------



## Requiem

EMP in Stanwell HCA.


----------



## Pugsley

H & H Kake in a Peterson Killarney. Tobacco courtesy of Commonsenseman. Slow burning, enjoyable, really hit the spot.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having my nightly bowl of Hal O' the Wynd (I swear, I'll give it a rest for a bit after this tin!) in my new Stanwell. Shape no. is 63, but I'm not sure what you'd call it. A modified Dublin, maybe? I've got to tell you, used pipes are okay, but there's nothing like knowing that you're the only one who ever smoked the pipe, and know exactly what tobacco was smoked in it. Maybe it's my inner snob, but that's worth a few extra bucks for me.

Of course, that's easy to say when you're buying Stanwells; I might feel different if I was shopping for a Dunhill...


----------



## RHNewfie

Some AJs VaPer


----------



## Seniakpipes

I'm having BOB'S CHOCOLATE FLAKE with my own pipe.


----------



## dmkerr

My everyday lunchtime pipe is all I get today - Gawith & Hoggarth's Kendal Kentucky in a Parker Jockey Club sandblast.


----------



## RJpuffs

A nice day, for a change, actually saw the sun without a howling gale trying to blow me and my pipe into the next county. Started the AM with a delicious bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Bjarne freehand. Washed it down with a cigar (my bad). :der:

Afternoon a delectable bowl of year old Reiner LGF (aka Blend 71) in a Nording oddballthing, found a few flakes hidden behind a lotta of other flakes. This stuff is GOOOOOD!


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> ...in a Nording oddballthing...


I _knew_ there was a name for those...


----------



## Requiem

Black Mallory in a Brebbia bent billiard (what will I do with my VA pipes, now the hot weather is off??)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Exhausted Rooster in my morta billiard


----------



## Z.Kramer

Sherlock's Reserve this afternoon, then Dunhill Light Flake for the first time. Didn't do anything for me, I will have to try again once I further refine my taste.


----------



## spsurfin

Enjoyed a mystery Virgina Flake tonight that I've been sitting on for about 5 years. It was very smooth and yummy.


----------



## Reverie Forest

UPS just knocked on my door, which means its Solani aged burley flake in my brand new Bjarne rhodesian


----------



## Pipe Organist

Mac B Mixture Flake, rubbed out, in a Sav "Bing's Favorite". :dude:


----------



## commonsenseman

Irish Flake in a Pete 68, then FVF in a Cellini.


----------



## nate560

Reiner Golden Flake in Castello sea rock.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Due to financial cut-backs, all further additions to my pipe collection have been suspended.

Therefore, I will both enjoy additions to others' collections (like nate560's, shown below) and seethe with near-hysterical jealousy until further notice.


----------



## Pugsley

Sunza Bitches in an unsmoked cob. Seemed an appropriate pairing.


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> Sunza Bitches in an unsmoked cob. Seemed an appropriate pairing.


Did you like it?


----------



## Pugsley

commonsenseman said:


> Did you like it?


 A little hard to say. The new cob had a very ragged surface inside the bowl and I think I got more of the taste of the cob than the tobacco. Probably should have torched the bowl before I packed it. I think I'll try it again tomorrow in a briar. Stay tuned.

Update: Decided to try a second bowl in the same pipe. This is good, very good. Of course, trying to discern flavors with taste buds burned out from 40+ years of cigarette smoking is like viewing a Monet from across the street in a heavy fog, but I can still tell what I like, and this I like very much.


----------



## MarkC

Carter Hall in a cob. It's been too long.


----------



## Seniakpipes

G. L. Pease Fillmore in a Peterson Killarney Ebony.


----------



## RJpuffs

Feels like a Gawith kinda day, started with a year'n half aged FVF in a Bjarne brandy. For later, a bowl of year old St. James Flake awaits ignition in a Peterson rhodesian.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm gonna puff more of that 15 year old McClellands Blackwoods Flake! God, that stuff is tasty!


----------



## cp478

Some christmas cheer 2007, thanks to madurolover.
Love this stuff, still trying to figure it out.
But i love it!

Thank you Donnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren VA#1 in my Dunhill canadian


----------



## commonsenseman

OJK in a Rovera.


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Hilson rodhesian (light meal = no latakia need, despite the weather)


----------



## Reverie Forest

Classic Burley Kake in a Bjarne rhody


----------



## Davetopay

Tonight.....NOTHING. I beat my mouth like a loser in a UFC event with half a dozen bowls of Germain's 1820 today. Not to say it's the baccy's fault, I just oversmoked myself. For now, I sip on some soft, velvety Anderson Valley Winter Solstice Ale to help it heal in comfort.

Tomorrow? hmmmmmm......Either going to work on a tin of Larsen no.80 with a cob and a basket pipe(surprisingly good smoker without its stinger), or Some Tordenskjold VA Slices in my Sav Linea and a really old WDC Navajo.


----------



## Mad Hatter

BBF in a Sasieni billiard


----------



## commonsenseman

MB VA #1 in a Cellini.


----------



## BigKev77

St James Flake. I forgot how good this is.


----------



## MarkC

C&D Interlude in a Stanwell Dublin. or something.

You know, as much as I complained about this tobacco when I first started smoking it, the bottom of the mason jar is coming up awfully fast...


----------



## David M

Butera's Royal Vintage No. 2 in a freehand Barbi.

Butera No. 2 is such a good tobacco. A dash of sweetness to a full English is an incredible mix.


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old HOTW in a Johs b'dog this AM, settling nicely with the passage of time! For the afternoon, a bowl of C&D Exhausted Rooster rests serenely in a Bjarne rhodesian.


----------



## Seniakpipes

Mac Baren Navy Flake in my Ashton.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Its night time somewhere. I opened my day with Hal o' the Wynd in my Northern Briars canadian and followed up with Peacehaven in my Barling canadian


----------



## commonsenseman

Gonna take a little time off from the pipe, that Irish Flake had me puffing pretty hard last night. 

My tongue will thank me.

Well maybe I'll have just one bowl later.......


----------



## Pipe Organist

Hats off, gentlemen, this is a solemn moment. ray2:

I'm smoking what is just about the next-to-last bowlful of vintage Rattray's Black Mallory (aged to perfection for about 5 years) in an S & R "freehand" full bent. I celebrated the experience with a glass of Maker's Mark on the rocks.

Amen.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Seniakpipes said:


> Mac Baren Navy Flake in my Ashton.


Mac B lovers of the world, unite! :dude:


----------



## michwen

St James Flake in a Blakemar Litchbruyere. Great baccy in a great pipe!


----------



## Requiem

Was going to have MacB Virginia nº 1, but couldn´t open the damn jar... any tricks for this?

McC Virginia nº 22 instead, in a Boswell poker.


----------



## MarkC

Requiem said:


> Was going to have MacB Virginia nº 1, but couldn´t open the damn jar... any tricks for this?


Not to bring back nightmares of the '80s, but IT'S HAMMER TIME!

Okay, maybe not...

HOTW tonight.


----------



## RJpuffs

Requiem said:


> Was going to have MacB Virginia nº 1, but couldn´t open the damn jar... any tricks for this?
> 
> McC Virginia nº 22 instead, in a Boswell poker.


Jar? If you mean mason jar with screw-top lid - wrap a rubber band around the grip and heave-ho. Yes - thats the secret to our manly "can/bottle opening strength" that make our wives worship us :bounce:
Don't let her see the rubber band, let her think its your super strength. It helps to thump your chest and utter a bloodcurling scream after you pop the tin/can/bottle.


----------



## StufnPuf

Bowl of C&D Nightrain...finding it hard to get through the bowl...I think I may be sensitive to perique. The only baccy's I have really enjoyed are EMP and Larry's Blend. I think I may need to try a straight virginia to see if I like that, otherwise it'll be english blends for me for awhile.


----------



## Reverie Forest

RJpuffs said:


> It helps to thump your chest and utter a bloodcurling scream after you pop the tin/can/bottle.


ound:

ahh ha haaa...
but anyways...the very last of my FVF in a Sav. Just sealed up a pound of it. Fit it all in a quart-size mason jar, so...gosh, this'll be hard to wait for. I loooove this stuff.


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> Jar? If you mean mason jar with screw-top lid - wrap a rubber band around the grip and heave-ho. Yes - thats the secret to our manly "can/bottle opening strength" that make our wives worship us :bounce:
> Don't let her see the rubber band, let her think its your super strength. It helps to thump your chest and utter a bloodcurling scream after you pop the tin/can/bottle.


Yeah, I knew things were just about over when my ex bought one of those can opening tool thingies...


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying a bowl of Capstan Medium Navy Cut (thanks to Mr. Moo and his European connection) in my churchwarden while reading LOTR. Channeling JRR as I smoke and read. Rim hennaid, Dan!


----------



## Requiem

Went to the pub with a tin of Frog Morton on the Town and my Savi 320... 4 hours there equals 3 bowls... the pipe handled it as well as I did! 

Thanks for your advices about the hard-to-open mason jar. I will keep you noticed...

Also, today I popped a tin of 1792 Flake, wich I'm really curious about...


----------



## Pipe Organist

Went to a nice fall bonfire party. Took a newly-purchased cob (my first in many moons) and a tin of Mac B Honey & Chocolate (my first aro in many moons) and loved both.


----------



## Requiem

1792 flake in a cob... I was expecting a much less subtle flavour. I like it and after some more bowls maybe I'll dedicate a little briar to it and keep 1792 as a regular.

Next, Northwoods in a Savi 628.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Mac B Dark Twist Roll Cake in a large Calibano billiard.


----------



## Pugsley

Irish Flake in a Stanwell Queen.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Trying to decide what to pair with a bottle of Guiness. Burley, english, VA, VaPer, aro, oriental?


----------



## Royale Duke

Had a bit of Voodoo Queen a couple hours ago, I think I shall fire up the new pipe again for another well packed bowl of...something. Probably rumrunner.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Z.Kramer said:


> Trying to decide what to pair with a bottle of Guiness. Burley, english, VA, VaPer, aro, oriental?


I'm curious what you went with. Pretty sure that I would try the VA or Burley. Sweet...or bitter...hmm.


----------



## David M

Waccamaw in an Eckhard Stohr Bent Dublin.


----------



## Pugsley

Spillman's in a Savinelli Saturnia Canadian.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I finally got my three pounds of FVF jarred today and the bowl I'm on now is the last of the leftover crumbles from those boxes.


----------



## David M

Rattrays Black Mallory in a Frank Axmacher Bent Rhodesian with Horn.


----------



## MarkC

Carter Hall in a Stanwell 63. What? Briar??? Blasphemy!


----------



## David M

Butera's Pelican in a Brad Pohlmann Volcano.

***

Is Butera a better blender than pipe maker?!?!?


----------



## thewileyman

GLP Fillmore. Good stuff.


----------



## Requiem

McC's Virginia nº 24, in a Peterson billiard;
and EMP in a Stanwell HCA


----------



## Habanolover

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Mastro de Paja.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Black Ambrosia in a cob. I have been smoking all my aros in a cob since I can't decide which pipe to dedicate to them.


----------



## MasonM

Just a bit of Uhle's Irish Aromatic.


----------



## tlempke

MasonM said:


> Just a bit of Uhle's Irish Aromatic.


It is great to see someone in Florida smoking some of Uhles! I go to school in Milwaukee and actually live only 10 blocks from their shop. How do you like the Irish blend? I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just finishing off a tin of Aged Burley Flake, jeeze this stuff is tasty.


----------



## Mad Hatter

BBF in my Cavicchi billiard


----------



## David M

Heading out to a Hockey Game but packing with me some Vintage Syrian in a Ryan Quagliata Zulu Dublin.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Will be smoking my first bowl of FVF (compliments of RJPuffs in the newbie trade) after I get out of class in about 20 minutes. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Requiem

Abingdon in a Brebbia.


----------



## commonsenseman

Blended Flake in a Rovera.


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo Navy De Luxe in an Mastro de Paja.


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº 24 in a Stanwell, and maybe 1792, latter, in a cob.


----------



## nate560

C&D B Fox in this ashton
http://img5.imageshack.us/i/ardorurano027.jpg/


----------



## Pipe Organist

Cracked open a fresh tin of Smoker's Haven Krumble Kake and had some in a James Upshall Canadian.

And a big tip of the hat to a BOTL in my "pipe night" group who brought me a tin of Captain Earle's Pressed Private Stock from the Ft. Wayne show as a gift, since I couldn't go due to a $2000 car repair bill. :yo:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hal O' the Wynd


----------



## bkeske

First time smoking Pease Charing Cross in my Royal Sovereign Collegiate 'pot'.

What wonderful tobacco, I may have to spring for a large tin.

.......Pipe Organist....where did you get that Krumble Kake? It used to be a favorite of mine purchased at the downtown Columbus location years ago when I lived there. I tried ordering some recently from their web site, but never got a confirmation, nor charged, nor the tin. I was wondering if they recently went out of business. Man, I loved that stuff.


----------



## Earley

Mac B navy flake in an H.I.S. basket pipe.


----------



## jrpvr6

Already smoke a bowl of Stonehaven in a Comoy's Virgin Pot ; ) Now: Penzance in a Savinelli bent pot:new_all_coholic: Grand Stuff Here!! I'm gettin down and dirty tonight, I'm usually a one toke (er bowl) joke : )


----------



## Jaxon67

Full Virginia Flake, Plumcake, and Marlin Flake.


----------



## Hawnted

Pensylvania Dutch Treat in my trusty Savinelli.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Bennington No.23, Golden Shag.


----------



## MarkC

Earley said:


> Mac B navy flake in an H.I.S. basket pipe.


I've got one of those pipes; it's awesome! Okay, to be fair, I bought two at once, and the second one is in the closet with other mistakes, but the one that worked out is great!

Having a bowl of C&D Interlude in my Stanwell Canadian. Yep, the tobacco I swore I didn't like in a pipe I swore I wasn't going to buy. Go figure...


----------



## David M

Accountant's Mixture in a Dunhill Bent Billy


----------



## dmkerr

Last night I smoked Hearth & Home Classic Burley Cake and Sobranie White in two different meers.


----------



## David M

Abingdon is puffing away in my Former freehand.


----------



## Habanolover

SG Full Virginia Flake


----------



## Pugsley

Stonehaven in my new (to me) Dunhill.


----------



## Jaxon67

Anniversary kake thanks to Commonsenseman.


----------



## Requiem

Virginia nº 24 in a Boswell poker;
FMOTT in a Hilson apple ( my first pipe)


----------



## David M

Finally got my Macedonian Mixture in and am so happy it aint even funny.
Probably gonna smoke this for the next 5 bowls straight, over the course of the next few days or so.....Macedonian, macedonian, macedonian - all the way, for a while, for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

1 bowl FVF, then 1 bowl RRR. It was a good night.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, what the heck is "RRR"? (Bear with me; it took me until actually smoking three bowls of BBF to figure out what BBF was...)

Um...HOTW tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Okay, what the heck is "RRR"? (Bear with me; it took me until actually smoking three bowls of BBF to figure out what BBF was...)
> 
> Um...HOTW tonight.


hehehe RRR is Rattray's Red Rapparee.


----------



## MarkC

Thanks. It clicked about half an hour later... 

I'm off tomorrow, so I'm celebrating with another bowl tonight. BBF in a St. Ives bent bulldog...this seems to be the right pipe for this stuff; tasty!


----------



## dmkerr

17 year old Marlin Flake in an LJ Hatter magnum. It was so good I just sat there for an hour afterwards, not wanting to move and spoil the experience.


----------



## David M

Take a guess what I am smoking in a Barbi freehand?


----------



## Requiem

David M said:


> Take a guess what I am smoking in a Barbi freehand?


Macedonian?

I'm breaking in my new Mastro de Paja and Hardcastle pipes, with some BBF.
Gosh, I love the first smoke in a good pipe, with a uncoated bowl... feels like silk.


----------



## David M

Requiem said:


> Macedonian?
> 
> I'm breaking in my new Mastro de Paja and Hardcastle pipes, with some BBF.
> Gosh, I love the first smoke in a good pipe, with a uncoated bowl... feels like silk.


You are correct sir.
I wont even pose the question again now, because yes, I am smoking again.

Everyone left the office so!!! I am smoking IN THE OFFICE. HAHAHAHAHH!!!
Life Is Good. Sorta.


----------



## tlempke

Had a nice bowl of Frog Morton in my Stanwell 83 down at Uhle's Tobacco Shop in Milwaukee. Picked up an ounce of their "House of Uhle" to give it a try. 

Cheers


----------



## Pipe Organist

C&D Longevity (vintage, crumble cake style) in a Peterson churchwarden.


----------



## bkeske

Brebbia Balkan in my Stanwell DeLuxe Plateau #63. Charing Cross to follow.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sam's Flake in my Leonessa bent apple


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo Navy De Luxe in a Bessai Special squashed tomato.


----------



## ND13

The last of my nightcap. I hope they make or will once again sell this real soon


----------



## David M

Pugsley said:


> squashed tomato.


I hope to be adding one of these guys to my collection tomorrow.

Definitely getting satiated with the Macedonian but still good for one more.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had my first bowl of Brown Irish X. It was pretty good & more mellow than I expected. This stuff takes forever to dry out though!


----------



## dmkerr

C&D Guilford Courthouse in an IMP freehand meer. This is possibly the first finely cut tobacco that I prefer in a powder dry state rather than having some moisture to it. Burns fast but the dryness brings out more of the oriental flavor.


----------



## Pugsley

David M said:


> I hope to be adding one of these guys to my collection tomorrow.


The person I bought it from called it squashed tomato. It's probably "squat tomato", but it could be "bulging eyeball" for all I care, it's one of the nicest smoking pipes I've ever had.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Club Blend in a Parker billiard


----------



## commonsenseman

Stonehaven in my new Sav 101, think I may have decided what to dedicate it to ipe:


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in my Stanwell billiard


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo again, but I picked up a tin of Peterson's Old Dublin from May 2003 today and tomorrow I'm going to try that.


----------



## David M

I brought my 300 gram bag of Macedonian to the Dunhill Trunk show yesterday and promptly set it on the bar for all to try and the bag is about 1/3rd lighter now. Everyone loves this blend.

***

Polishing off a bowl of Butera's Pelican in a Parks Bent Billy.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Black Ambrosia in a cob


----------



## Mad Hatter

St James Flake in my Cavicchi bulldog


----------



## SmokinDragon

Artisan's Blend in a Frankie Medico cheapie


----------



## bfox

Five Brothers in another Strange no name Pipe I bought .


----------



## Davetopay

No pipe tonight, but today was fly fishing for blue gill and crappie with my MM bent cob and some ROyal Jersey VA/cavendish.


----------



## Pugsley

H & H Anniversary Kake in a Bjarne.


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> H & H Anniversary Kake in a Bjarne.


Always a good choice!

I'm smoking FVF in a Sav 101.


----------



## Pugsley

commonsenseman said:


> Always a good choice!


It's the last of the sample you sent me. Just ordered a pound of it tonight. :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> It's the last of the sample you sent me. Just ordered a pound of it tonight. :thumb:


Very nice! I've heard it ages quite well!


----------



## David M

Liking the relaxed vibe Bill's sock exudes. :smokin:

***

Butera's No. 2 in a Purdy Billiard.


----------



## Pipe Organist

SH Krumble Kake in a Saseini four-dot "ruff root" apple king size. Whew!


----------



## MarkC

BBF in a Stanwell Canadian


----------



## Mad Hatter

FVF in a billiard


----------



## Requiem

David M said:


> Liking the relaxed vibe Bill's sock exudes. :smokin:
> 
> ***
> 
> Butera's No. 2 in a Purdy Billiard.


You always score a good joke. Ring gauge your way, for repeated laughs...

I had a little BBF in the new Mastro de Paja, and already have Abingdon ready to go in a Peterson Donegal Rocky.


----------



## David M

Requiem said:


> You always score a good joke. Ring gauge your way, for repeated laughs...


Glad someone is enjoying it and thanks! :thumb:

***

Smoking some Stonehaven. Not so sure this is the right decision considering I should be going to sleep soon.


----------



## commonsenseman

Right now I'm smoking some Embarcadero, later I plan to smoke some AJ's VAPer.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Balkan Sasieni in one of my handful of no names this evening. Will probably have something else after school.


----------



## David M

Enjoying some Ashton's Artisan's Blend courtesy of the end that flawless sent me. Thank ya!


----------



## commonsenseman

Stonehaven in a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

I had my first bowl of Hamburger Beermaster (hey, my keyboard doesn't make that funny fake German letter, and I'm not gonna try!) earlier today, and I'm having my second bowl right now. This stuff is tasty right off the bat, and easy to smoke down to nothing. I think I found another keeper...


----------



## uncle dave

Right now, Haddos in a Sav Porto Cervo 802. Later, I`ll get my arse kicked by some C&D Burley flake again, whew!?! If #2 is anything like #1, I`m affraid. Might not make it to #3.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some McB HH Virginia earlier (thanks to Vrbas), later I intend to smoke some AJ's VAPer & maybe even some more Stonehaven!


----------



## wrapper23

After smoking Stonehaven all day, I tried some Bombay Court. Now it's PA in a cob just cuz.


----------



## Hawnted

Stonehaven.


----------



## Requiem

BBF and Abingdon.


----------



## Earley

MacB HH Virginia


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Habana's bulk University-Graduate


----------



## David M

Joe Lankford made an exclusive blend for the West Coast Pipe Show, calling it 'Las Vegas' obviously and it is pretty darn good. Smoking it right now. Its delicious.


----------



## indigosmoke

David M said:


> Joe Lankford made an exclusive blend for the West Coast Pipe Show, calling it 'Las Vegas' obviously and it is pretty darn good. Smoking it right now. Its delicious.


What type of blend is it? Tell us more.


----------



## David M

indigosmoke said:


> What type of blend is it? Tell us more.


This is the recipe.
*Joe Lankford's* Exclusive WCPS *'Las Vegas'* blend contains: <o></o>​ Balkan Mixture, Syrian & Cyprian Latakia, Orientals, Drama Reserve, Yiniji Supreme, Smyrna No. 1, Red Virginia and Black Stove Virginia<o></o>​ 
Its a nice mellow English. Not overpowering but still full. 
He put a bit of everything in there so its covering the map of taste but it does so in a very balanced way.

**Not sure why those smileys got in there. I copied this from my Word file.


----------



## indigosmoke

Capstan Medium Navy Cut in a Savinelli


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Capstan Medium Navy Cut in a Savinelli


I plan to smoke the same thing tonight ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> I plan to smoke the same thing tonight ipe:


Let us know what you think.


----------



## Earley

MacB navy flake in a Kaywoodie thorn


----------



## slyder

965 in a Dr Grabow dublin


----------



## Requiem

BBF, mostly, yesterday and today.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

My first va/per. Hearth&Home's Rolando's Own. Deelish.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Let us know what you think.


Hmm.....interesting. Doesn't seem to be anything fancy, just a straightforward VA, any topping is VERY faint. I like it.


----------



## commonsenseman

After Hours Flake now with a Sam Adams Cream Stout, excellent combo.


----------



## commonsenseman

Last but not least, a bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## David M

Was gifted a small amount (>1oz.) of some original My Mixture 965.
Tin goes back 20+ years.
Good stuff. Not too shabby.


----------



## whill44

S.G. Chocolate Flake is on tap for the last smoke of the day.


----------



## Pugsley

Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake in a Peterson Killarney. Tasty, but a little milder than I expected.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Anniversary Kake. Smooth and mellow.


----------



## indigosmoke

C&D Autumn Evening on an autumn evening.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in my new Hardcastle. This is probably my favorite virginia on the cold season.


----------



## Earley

English house blend from the local B&M in my new $1 ebay Jobey. Not bad at all!


----------



## commonsenseman

OJK in a Rovera, then FM in a Pipemaker Bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

Nothing. Damned cold.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Nothing. Damned cold.


Wow that's really too bad, hope you're feeling better soon Mark.

My last bowl of the day was some Capstan Med Navy Cut in a Cellini.


----------



## indigosmoke

Starting the weekend off right with a bowl of After Hours Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

2 bowls Pete's Old Dublin
1 bowl JFG Brown Flake
1 bowl SG Perfection


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Don't know any of those, but they sound good. I'm into some Home&Hearth Classic Burley Kake.


----------



## indigosmoke

Thanks to a generous sample from Jeff (commonsenseman) my first ever bowl of FVF is on tap for this evening.


----------



## hedgehorn

C&D easy times. My evening smoke.


----------



## David M

Trying to give some Escudo another chance. Last time around wasn't so good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

SG Perfection in a Sav 622. This blend is starting to grow on me.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks to a generous sample from Jeff (commonsenseman) my first ever bowl of FVF is on tap for this evening.


How was it?

I'm drying some out to smoke shortly & I thought I'd show off FVF in all its glory.


----------



## MarkC

Just fired up a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster, first bowl I've had in days due to a cold. Unfortunately, it's still pointless; I can't taste a thing! Well, it's packed for tomorrow, anyway.


----------



## hedgehorn

I just fired up my first bowl of Navy Flake, Excellent smoke but buy it online. I couldn't wait so I went to the tinder box and spent $23 for a 100g tin.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tonight will be Anniversary Kake. Maybe a bowl of Larry's Blend before bed.

btw- thats some good lookin' FVF, Jeff! How do I enable the scratch-n-sniff feature on here??:bounce:


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Tonight will be Anniversary Kake. Maybe a bowl of Larry's Blend before bed.
> 
> btw- thats some good lookin' FVF, Jeff! How do I enable the scratch-n-sniff feature on here??:bounce:


No scratch-n-sniff on here, you might just be getting some soon though :wink:

Tonight I'm smoking JFG Brown Flake, really growing into this stuff.


----------



## Requiem

EMP and Northwoods.


----------



## hedgehorn

this Mac Barens Navy flake gets better with every bowl. I think I have found my new personal favourite :banana:


----------



## David M

Latakia Numero Dos!


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> How was it?
> 
> I'm drying some out to smoke shortly & I thought I'd show off FVF in all its glory.


Very nice indeed! I can see why it doesn't last long when it comes in stock. I have limited experience with straight VAs, having only tried a few, so I don't have much to compare it too. I'll have to have a few more bowls of FVF and Old Gowrie to see which I prefer.

Just about to put match to a bowl of Stonehaven...will I soon be added to the hoards seeking 8oz packages?


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven...just smoked my first bowl...and BTW, it's not hype or the fact that's it's hard to find, this stuff is amazing! I was expecting an excellent taste experience, and I wasn't disappointed, but what surprised me most was the very pleasant room note. Rivals any aromatic I've yet sampled.

The only other burly blend I've really tried was OJK, and not being a big fan of perique I didn't really enjoy it. So the question is, how singular is Stonehaven? Do I need to go on a burley binge and order up some ABF and perhaps a few C&D burley blends? Or should I just join the Stonehaven quest like the rest of you? Or both perhaps?


----------



## MarkC

Popped another tin of Hal O' the Wynd...I'm beginning to wonder why I bother with any other tobaccos. 
And yes, I can taste it again!


----------



## Jack Straw

FVF in my Stanwell Antique. All is right with the world.


----------



## commonsenseman

JFG Brown Flake tonight, nothing to drink though....I need beer.


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo again ....... and Bulleit Bourbon, (just a short one, work tomorrow)


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Hearth&Home LJ Heart Virginia with tea. Mmmm.


----------



## 8ball

McClelland 5120. Heading back into pipe land for the winter.


----------



## WWhermit

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Hearth&Home LJ Heart Virginia with tea. Mmmm.


How is that TJ? I've not tried that before. And, have you tried the Anniversary Kake yet?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying the last bowl of Stonehaven from the sample Jeff sent me. My god this stuff is good!


----------



## MarkC

I'm still kind of woozy from the cold, although I think it's more from not eating for three days than the cold itself. If you could see my waistline, you'd realize this is not the tragedy it sounds like...

However, my sense of taste is back, and I'm thoroughly enjoying a bowl of HOTW in a Stanwell blast billiard.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

WWhermit said:


> How is that TJ? I've not tried that before. And, have you tried the Anniversary Kake yet?
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


The LJ Heart VA-- Here is the description from H&H:

"Lannes Johnson makes some of the coolest and driest smoking pipes around, but he's as particular about tobacco as he is about his craftsmanship. When he wanted a Virginia tobacco blend to send as a sample to his pipe customers, he had a certain idea in mind. So we considered it a real challenge to develop this mixture. It had to be sweet, but not too much. It had to have a little tang, but without sharpness or bite, and it needed to smoke coolly. To this end, we combined 3 different types of red Virginia with a whisper of St. James Perique to get your "Heart" started. Enjoy what the Master Pipemaker..."

I really tried to heed the advice of many on here that say to smoke Virginias slow (yes, yes, i know this is not a true straight virginia as it has a "whisper" of perique, but I couldn't taste it with my newbie palate and technique). It took effort on my part to keep it slow and easy and I was rewarded with a subtle sweetness that had no bite whatsoever.

I'd be interested to hear your opinion of it. I included a little in your package.

Anniversary Kake-- I really liked how this looked and felt in pressed form. My first bowl of it was a bit of a let down, though. I think I was likely overzealous in my puffing and rushed through it. I tried another and slowed down and like magic it started to open up for me. The third attempt was even better...if this trend continues getting better with every bowl, I'm in for lots of pleasurable puffing in the future.

Hope you and all have a great Thanksgiving!

TJ


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Anniversary Kake-- I really liked how this looked and felt in pressed form. My first bowl of it was a bit of a let down, though. I think I was likely overzealous in my puffing and rushed through it. I tried another and slowed down and like magic it started to open up for me. The third attempt was even better...if this trend continues getting better with every bowl, I'm in for lots of pleasurable puffing in the future.


Keep some Anny Kake around, I've heard it only gets better with time!

Tonight I'm smoking some Kajun Kake from ejgarnut & drying out some 1792 for after.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster. Man does not live by HOTW alone.


----------



## David M

Vintage Syrian


----------



## Walter MItty

Trust all had a joyous holiday. Sitting with a nice bowl of Penzance now thinking over the previous day's events. A nice way to wake up.


----------



## indigosmoke

Last bowl of Capstan Medium Navy from my open tin. Thanks, Moo, it was nice to channel the ghost of the great JRR for a while. The other tin is heading for the cellar to age.


----------



## commonsenseman

First Uni Flake thanks to Jack Straw (really appreciate it man), it was delicious! 

Then FVF, always delicious!


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a Hardcastle (can´t praise this pipe enough, for only $32);
McC Virginia nº 22 in a Mastro de Paja;
Abingdon in a Brebbia.


----------



## slyder

lovin my Frog Morton tonight


----------



## rlaliberty

Tried some Maltese Falcon earlier but it was just too windy out. Gonna light up some Anni Kake inside with some JB. Excited to see how the flavors meld.


----------



## Pugsley

Breaking in my new W.O. Larsen with some Velvet, getting it ready for the good stuff.


----------



## Jaxon67

H&H Ani Kake all day, and now, Erinmore Flake. Ahhhhhh


----------



## Mitch

McC Oriental

I really liked this blend, tasted nice.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Peter Stokkebye Proper English in a beautiful no name from ebay. I sure did enjoy that smoke.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw's "Mystery Blend".

He said it's a VAPer but I don't smell any Perique pre-light, smells more like Orientals.
Now that it's lit, I can taste some Perique but it's not very dominant. I can taste some Orientals in it too, it reminds me of Butera Blended Flake.

How'd I do Andrew?


----------



## thewileyman

Had a nice smoke of the now-discontinued King Arthur Blend this afternoon. It was quite refreshing, as it's been several months since I've touched this one. I remembered why I liked it so much: lots of aromatic flavor that matches the tin aroma, but with the tobacco flavor coming through nicely as well. And no tongue bite!

Just the thing for sitting out on the front porch and writing.


----------



## Z.Kramer

thewileyman said:


> Had a nice smoke of the now-discontinued King Arthur Blend this afternoon. It was quite refreshing, as it's been several months since I've touched this one. I remembered why I liked it so much: lots of aromatic flavor that matches the tin aroma, but with the tobacco flavor coming through nicely as well. And no tongue bite!
> 
> Just the thing for sitting out on the front porch and writing.


I've got a bunch of TPR blends including King Arthur that I rarely touch since I know I can't get them anymore. I even have a couple I haven't tried because I am afraid I will like them too much. hah

Had myself a small bowl of Burley London Blend tonight.


----------



## Seniakpipes

G.L. Pease FILLMORE with black coffe.


----------



## commonsenseman

Kajun Kake, then VA #1.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a little Hilson (first time that one of my pipes tastes foul... needs a good alchool cleaning);
Abingdon in a Brebbia


----------



## MarkC

I'm eating dinner right now, but a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster is loaded and waiting.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM my first-ever bowl of GLP Union Square in a Bjarne freehand. I don't know ... first impression was eh-eh. And I sat on this tin for 6 months before hatching it. Another 1.99 ounces to burn before I pass judgement on this one.

For the afternoon, a flake of PS LNF awaits on the trusty latex lined leather pouch beside another Bjarne freehand.


----------



## MarkC

Good to see you posting again, RJ!


----------



## rlaliberty

About to light up a bowl of Butternut Burley


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Anni Kake at the moment. Sunza Bitches is on deck.


----------



## Jack Straw

Right now I'm smoking Stonehaven, which Mitch kindly sent me a sample of. The second half of the bowl is, shall we say, p0rnographic.



commonsenseman said:


> Jack Straw's "Mystery Blend".
> 
> He said it's a VAPer but I don't smell any Perique pre-light, smells more like Orientals.
> Now that it's lit, I can taste some Perique but it's not very dominant. I can taste some Orientals in it too, it reminds me of Butera Blended Flake.
> 
> How'd I do Andrew?


It's a Nat Sherman house blend that they sell in tins in NYC, number 205. Thought it might be a McClelland blend because right out of the tin it smells extremely vinegarry. Could well be a trifle of oriental in it, I'll have to think about that next time I smoke it. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Thought it might be a McClelland blend because right out of the tin it smells extremely vinegarry. Could well be a trifle of oriental in it, I'll have to think about that next time I smoke it. Pretty good stuff!


Agreed I really liked it!

It does smell like a McClelland, It reminds me of 2015 which I suspect may also have some Orientals in it.

Thanks again for the sample Andrew!

Tonight I'm smoking Uni Flake.


----------



## David M

Puffing on that good ol' Macedonian Mix.


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven in my new Savinelli Moka. Nice combination. Me thinks this will be my first dedicated pipe/blend combination.


----------



## David M

Had a hearty breakfast and now having a hearty morning (West Coast) pipe with some Dunbar in a Ser Jacopo Picta Van Gogh.


----------



## indigosmoke

My second ever bowl of FVF. Dried this one out a bit and I'm enjoying much more than the first.


----------



## Pugsley

FVF in a Larsen Select squat bulldog. Great pipe, incredible tobacco. Thanks Jeff for sending that sample that got me hooked on this stuff.


----------



## rlaliberty

Just finished a bowl of Butternut Burley from this morning. Such good stuff.


----------



## Earley

Frog Morton on the Bayou in my Peterson Shannon bulldog.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Well, I finally figured out what the sample the pipe guy gave me.

I had some again tonight.. Not bad.

Altadis - Rhumtoffen pipe tobacco reviews

Vin

( My Lattice Meer came today.. Pic post tommorrow. ) :biggrin1:


----------



## commonsenseman

The last of my Capstan from John, thanks man, it was awesome!


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster in a Stanwell bent dublin. At least I guess what this shape is...

This is the model, though not the actual pipe I have:


----------



## David M

Got home from the hockey game, Sharks beat the Sens 5-2.
Enjoyed Artisans blend for most of the day but am finishing it off with some Accountants mixture.


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old FVF in a Bjarne brandy this AM. For the afternoon, Escudo in a Petey b'dog awaits.


----------



## commonsenseman

Nat Sherman 205, Still liking this stuff Andrew!


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm going to sit back and enjoy some Butera Kingfisher in my Baki Tulip meer. I think I've finally figured this tobacco out! It's one of those that makes itself known over time.


----------



## David M

dmkerr said:


> Tonight I'm going to sit back and enjoy some Butera Kingfisher in my Baki Tulip meer. I think I've finally figured this tobacco out! It's one of those that makes itself known over time.


share pls.
I am still trying.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> The last of my Capstan from John, thanks man, it was awesome!


Glad you enjoyed it Jeff!


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking my first ever bowl (unless I smoked it in seventies, and I may have) of Presbyterian Mixture. This is confirming my theory (which only relates to my personal taste, of course) that latakia is overused 90% of the time. I'm told it's here, and I believe it, as I can smell it. But what I taste is the orientals. This is a nice, nuanced smoke rather than the one note taste power punch of most latakia blends. And the tin note is to die for, with a complexity that would embarrass the typical English mixture.

I've read that this and Squadron Leader are considered "beginner English blends". Well, I think I'll just stay a beginner, if you don't mind, and leave the monotonous latakia-dominated blends to you advanced smokers!


----------



## RJpuffs

Second ever bowl of GLP Union Square in a Bjarne freehand this AM. Still not impressed with it. Have to switch pipes (this is a "clean" VA dedicated one) and try it in a differently constructed one next.

And a bowl of GLP Fillmore awaits in another Bjarne freehand. Sun, whoo hoo. Sixty degrees, double woo hoo! Wind ... boooo.


----------



## David M

Strong cup of coffee - Check!
Ryan Quagliata Zulu filled with Stonehaven - Check!
Getting ready for a good buzz - Check!

And....we have Lift-Off! ~ - {beep} - ~


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I'm smoking my first ever bowl (unless I smoked it in seventies, and I may have) of Presbyterian Mixture. This is confirming my theory (which only relates to my personal taste, of course) that latakia is overused 90% of the time. I'm told it's here, and I believe it, as I can smell it. But what I taste is the orientals. This is a nice, nuanced smoke rather than the one note taste power punch of most latakia blends. And the tin note is to die for, with a complexity that would embarrass the typical English mixture.
> 
> I've read that this and Squadron Leader are considered "beginner English blends". Well, I think I'll just stay a beginner, if you don't mind, and leave the monotonous latakia-dominated blends to you advanced smokers!


I was a little worried that it'd be too Latakia-heavy for you as I've never tried it myself. Now you've got me wanting to pop my tin & smoke some, if only I didn't already have way too many tins open.......Glad you're enjoying it Mark!


----------



## Jack Straw

GLP Barbary Coast in my Stannie, courtesy of Mitch. Very good!


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Glad you're enjoying it Mark!


And now I'm on the third bowl...


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> And now I'm on the third bowl...


Excellent! Now I'm really itching to try some!

Tonight I'm smoking JFG Brown Flake.


----------



## Requiem

first bowl ever of Blackwoods Flake, from a 15 years old tin, courtesy of dmkerr. I'm spoiled...


----------



## hedgehorn

Mac Baren Navy Flake tonight. I love this smoke


----------



## Pugsley

Old Red from pipesandcigars.com ...... just pure Virginia tobacco .. yum!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

McBaren - Acadian perique..

Interesting smoke here.. Enjoyable, But I can not make out one of the subtle flavors , sorta like "figs". 
I like it.

Vin


----------



## Earley

Mac B navy flake. Good stuff! 

How different are the other navy flakes? Any recommendations?


----------



## slyder

escudo in a cheap dr grabow that smokes awsome


----------



## Jack Straw

Stonehaven. Had a bowl of Escudo and one of AJ's VAPer on the drive up to Brooklyn.


----------



## RJpuffs

PinkFloydFan said:


> McBaren - Acadian perique..
> 
> Interesting smoke here.. Enjoyable, But I can not make out one of the subtle flavors , sorta like "figs".
> I like it.
> 
> Vin


I just had a bowl of AP too. The figginess is the perique, its loaded with orientals though, but it puts a good texture on the perique flavor. Smoke it too hot and they will come through like pepper and a metallic aftertaste.


----------



## Habanolover

McClelland 3Oaks

If you have not tried this and you like English then this is a great tobacco.


----------



## Jack Straw

Sitting down with 2 fingers of Elijah Craig 18yr Bourbon and a heaping bowl of FVF in my lay-z-boy.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods (DGT'ed from last night);
FMOTT;
1792;

a very satisfying smoking day


----------



## blueeyedbum

Three Friars ( Golden Virginia, Burley, & Perique) in a Savinelli Punto Oro Zulu.


----------



## whill44

This evening I tried some SG Black XX. Still dizzy but not bad. :faint:


----------



## David M

WestMinster in a Quagliata ZOOLOO


----------



## MarkC

I figured I'd better go with Hal O' the Wynd tonight. I've been smoking Hamborger Veermaster and Presbyterian Mixture so much that I'm sure that yellow tin is fuming...


----------



## David M

I am surprising myself but I am starting to enjoy more VA/Per and I am smoking some Epiphany.


----------



## plexiprs

Artisan Blend followed by Tree Mixture.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Well, My last bowl was something basic and simple.

Carter Hall.. 
( Would CH be considered an aromatic? ) 

It is very light and I actually enjoy the taste once in a while.

Vin..


----------



## MarkC

PinkFloydFan said:


> Carter Hall..
> ( Would CH be considered an aromatic? )


I don't see how.

Changed my mind after posting last night and had another bowl of Presbyterian Mixture (we're up to 8 on the 'how many bowls' meter ), so I _had_ to go with HOTW in my Stanny billiard tonight.


----------



## David M

Butera Latakia No. 1 - Sooo sooo good!


----------



## David M

Rattray's Black Mallory


----------



## commonsenseman

Uni Flake in a Sav 101


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this AM. For the 'noon, a bowl of 18 month old SG St. Jimmies Flake awaits ignition in a Peterson rhodesian.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of Haunted Bookshop thanks to Tim (WWhermit). I was hesistant to try this tobacco due to the comparisons to OJK, but I'm glad I did. While I can see why some call HB a mild version of OJK as the constituent tobaccos are the same, personally I find it to be a much different animal. It's a very mellow and smooth smoke, a bit sweet and a bit nutty, with the perique merely adding a slight tingle and not a full blown hot sauce attack. HB strikes me as a mellow jazz quartet; OJK blared at me like a brass band on crack. Whereas OJK seemed harsh, with a strong perique burn and a strong nic kick, HB is smooth and subtle, a different beast altogether. I'm looking forward to future bowls.


----------



## Requiem

Today is a religious holiday here, and I'm relaxing at home while wife had to work... so, it's middle of the afternoon and I'm currently smoking EMP in my HCA, before had BBF and St. Bruno. I'm thinking on Northwoods after dinner and maybe 1792 if I go to bed late. Good puffing day.


----------



## Phantom57

Currently smoking some three year old C&D Crowley's Best in a bent Cavicchi. Going to follow up with some Squadron Leader in one of my English pipes. Love the C&D burley blends, ie, Crowley's, Morley's and HB.


----------



## Jack Straw

About to throw an Anniversary Kake nightcap into my MM Washington cob.


----------



## commonsenseman

Anniversary Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## David M

Give me an - M
Give me an - A
Give me a - C
......
......
......
You got that right! It spells 'Compton's' Macedonian Mixture.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just finishing up a bowl of Uni Flake. 

I folded & stuffed this time, out of the norm for me but I think I could get used to it.


----------



## RJpuffs

Third ever bowl of GLP Union Square in a Johs b'dog this time. Still not impressed with it. Bland and flat, great burn and oodles of white smoke, but wheres the flavor? 1.80 oz left in the tin to continue the quest to discover its secrets ...


----------



## RJpuffs

... followed by a bowl of 10 year old McCl. Gray Havens - wow! The VA sweetness has really come forth, and the burley seems to have picked up the perique sweet/spice. Excellent, wish I had more than just a 3.5oz tin (now 3.45oz)!


----------



## commonsenseman

Today so far I've had Aj's Vaper, Anny Kake, & Embarcadero.


----------



## commonsenseman

Geeze, I feel like I'm the only one smoking a pipe today.

Tonight I'm having a bowl of G&H Dark Flake in a Pete 68.


----------



## David M

Odyssey.


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> Third ever bowl of GLP Union Square in a Johs b'dog this time. Still not impressed with it. Bland and flat, great burn and oodles of white smoke, but wheres the flavor? 1.80 oz left in the tin to continue the quest to discover its secrets ...


I can relate. When I finished my first tin, I thought it had possibilities, and ordered three more. The next tin convinced me that the possibility was a..er...pipe dream. The other two tins are now part of an "aging experiment"; I'll give it another try later and see. Although since most people say age mellows a tobacco, I don't hold out much hope; any mellowing and there'll be absolutely nothing there!

Just finished my next-to-the-last bowl from my first tin of Hamborger Veermaster. No doubt about it, this one will definitely be in my next order!


----------



## Phantom57

Late tonight, a bowl of Morley's Best in a Ser Jacopo Maxima Rhodesian.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> ...
> Just finished my next-to-the-last bowl from my first tin of Hamborger Veermaster. No doubt about it, this one will definitely be in my next order!


I've had one young tin of V'master, didn't really care for it. Then someone gifted me a 10 year old tin of it. Not bad, it had changed quite a bit. However it was not the "wow" level that I would wait another 10 years to try again.

This AM had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Bjarne freehand, only 6 months old. Great stuff, improved dramatically in just 6 months. Now THIS puppy I can see putting away for a decade -slurp- 'scuse the slobber.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake in the Boswell poker.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

McClelland BlackWoods Flake..

This is very tasty stuff. No bite. Creamy, smooth. a little spice and sweet.
Not strong. 
My first bowl of it ever in my Sav.. ( I put a new balsa in for the occasion ) 
I pretty much have been using the Sav for Virginia , non aromatics.

Another one getting rubbed right now.

McClelland - Blackwoods Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Requiem

PinkFloydFan said:


> McClelland BlackWoods Flake..
> 
> This is very tasty stuff. No bite. Creamy, smooth. a little spice and sweet.
> Not strong.
> My first bowl of it ever in my Sav.. ( I put a new balsa in for the occasion )
> I pretty much have been using the Sav for Virginia , non aromatics.
> 
> Another one getting rubbed right now.
> 
> McClelland - Blackwoods Flake pipe tobacco reviews


Yeah, it's very good. (thought i'm smoking 15 years stuff, thanks to dmkerr :hail: )
DGT it and it's even better!


----------



## rlaliberty

Tried @ a bowl of Scottys Old Red but had horrid draw problems and had to dump it. Stupid new bjarne...can't even fit the thin end of a cleaner through the stem.


----------



## Jack Straw

Fillmore


----------



## 8ball

Puffin on some McClelland 5120. Pretty darn good Virginia.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just finishing up a bowl of Uni Flake in a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Stanny sandblasted billiard.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Penzance in a Brigham Voyageur pot shape. Just cracked a new tin after 6 months aging and wow what a difference. Subtle herbal notes with smokiness and lemongrass. Now I finally see why everyone raves about this blend.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> HOTW in a Stanny sandblasted billiard.


Good choice 
For me, HOTW this AM in a Johs b'dog.

For the latternoon, a bowl of '99 Gray Havens awaits in a Bjarne rhodie.


----------



## Pugsley

Tried out a "Cleaned, sanitized and ready to smoke" pipe I got on Ebay. Packed it full of Old Red, put a match to it and almost gagged. They must have swabbed the bowl with pipe sweetener. What a waste of good tobacco. uke:


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a Hardcastle prince.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just finished up a bowl of Deep Hollow. Off for a dance with Frog Morton later. Both complements of Commonsenseman on the newbie trade. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

HOTW in the Sav. ( so good , i made a post about it) 
and just got about midway through a bowl of HH Anniv Kake.. 
Very tasty too. 

Vin.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Just finished up a bowl of Deep Hollow. Off for a dance with Frog Morton later. Both complements of Commonsenseman on the newbie trade. Thanks Jeff!


Hope you enjoy them! I'm just glad you finally got your stuff, I feel pretty bad that it took so long!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Hope you enjoy them! I'm just glad you finally got your stuff, I feel pretty bad that it took so long!


Not to worry. It was well worth the wait. You did a new guy right.

And I was having quite a nice time, meanwhile, getting cozy and acquainted with H&H classic burley kake.

I have enjoyed Deep Hollow quite a bit. I found it to start very easy and mellow and pick up a bit of strength toward the end of the bowl. I liked the Frog Morton as well, though I may add some oriental to that to give it some added body.

Tomorrow I think it will be Old Joe Krantz in the early part of the day followed by Squadron Leader later on. If it doesn't rain, with a 73F forecasted low, it should be a pleasant evening for a smoke.


----------



## Jack Straw

Anny Kake in a Stanwell, followed by Escudo in a Meer. Also got a guy to really want to try the pipe to quit cigs. All in all a good night!


----------



## Phantom57

Closing the day with a bowl of C&D Burley Flake #3 in a Cavicchi bent rusticated. Pretty good stuff for any burley fans.


----------



## MarkC

The last of the Hamborger Veermaster in a Stanwell bent dublin.


----------



## indigosmoke

Haunted Bookshop to start off the morning. I've been on a burley bender the past couple of weeks, alternating Haunted Bookshop with bowls of Stonehaven. A nice combination. These two could keep me happy for quite a while me thinks.


----------



## Zeabed

MarkC said:


> The last of the Hamborger Veermaster [..].


Oh what a sad phrase that is - downright melancholy...

C&D Bayou Morning in a Savinelli Champagne 310 KS poker/cherrywood.


----------



## Variables

Got a Wiley I am thinking about dedicating to aromatics I will try to break in tonight. Just got some Christmas Cookie and Vanilla Flake from Boswell's this afternoon. Looking forward to that.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just polished off a bowl of Uni Flake, now I'm switching to Kajun Kake, after that it'll be Squadron Leader. 

Trying to cover all my bases tonight!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Beat you to it Jeff. Just finished a bowl of Squadron Leader. Great stuff!


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Beat you to it Jeff. Just finished a bowl of Squadron Leader. Great stuff!


It sure was good!

I decided to finish off the night with some 1792.


----------



## Phantom57

Earlier this evening, some Dark Birdseye in a grp 4 cumberland Dunhill bent. Now Crowley's Best in a large Cavicchi rusticated billiard. The Crowley's is over three years old, and cannot honestly tell any difference than newer production. I am not really into ageing anyway, mostly just a hoarder of favorite blends.


----------



## MarkC

Presbyterian Mixture in a Savinelli Oscar panel billiard. For those keeping score, this is bowl #19 from the tin, so I'm definitely over the 10 bowls per ounce line now!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking Peterson Irish Flake for the first time. I like it, there is no nonsense about it, and damn if this isn't some strong weed. I feel like my girlfriend would come after me with a broom if I smoked this in our apartment.


----------



## DarHin

Working on some tobacco barn Balkan house blend in my peterson aran.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Presbyterian Mixture in a Savinelli Oscar panel billiard. For those keeping score, this is bowl #19 from the tin, so I'm definitely over the 10 bowls per ounce line now!


Wow! And to think I was worried you wouldn't like it!



Jack Straw said:


> Smoking Peterson Irish Flake for the first time. I like it, there is no nonsense about it, and damn if this isn't some strong weed. I feel like my girlfriend would come after me with a broom if I smoked this in our apartment.


I'm smoking the same thing right now, I have to agree, this stuff would give 1792 a run for it's money.


----------



## 8ball

GH La Perique Flake


----------



## MarkC

Best Brown Flake in my Stanwell Canadian. You know, someday I'll figure out that patience is needed with pipe smoking; this stuff is SO much tastier now that it's dried out a bit!


----------



## Phantom57

Late tonight, Squadron Leader in a Castello G Old Antiquari bent bulldog. Outstanding combination.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Wow! And to think I was worried you wouldn't like it!


Yeah, it seems to be going over fairly well...


----------



## DSturg369

Been burning up the cobs today. 4 or 5 bowls of PA, a couple bowls of Sugar Barrel and Walnut each, and now on a bowl of McB's Golden Extra. It's been a fine smoking day.


----------



## 8ball

Fire Dance in one of my cobs.


----------



## SmokinDragon

Davidoff Danish Mixture in a Peterson's 2009 St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

H&H Beverwyck. I was thoroughly unimpressed for the first half of the bowl. But an easy enough smoke while reading. About half way in it started to grow some hair on its chest and the final half or third were delightful enough to stop me in my tracks reading, put the book down, and just appreciate and enjoy the tobacco.

I'll be doing this one again.


----------



## David M

Abingdon


----------



## DarHin

Anni kake in a Sav Roma.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake in this Mastro de Paja










After 10 or so bowls I'm convinced I got to move it to englishes... virginias just don´t shine in it...


----------



## PinkFloydFan

This stuff in a cob.. Sunday Picnic

Very Tasty.. 
Vin.

( Still Lit at 22:09 Est) :mrgreen:


----------



## Earley

Vintage Syrian in a Peterson bulldog with some Elijah Craig on the side.


----------



## Jack Straw

FVF in the Stanwell.


----------



## Phantom57

Last pipe of the day, Burley Flake #3 in a rusticated bent Cavicchi.


----------



## zitro_joe

putting the finishing touches on a bowl of Esoteric Dorchester


----------



## MarkC

BBF in my Stanwell Canadian.


----------



## SmokinDragon

Pete Connoisseur's Choice in a Pete bent Emerald


----------



## Jack Straw

Mac Baren Navy Flake in my Country Gentleman


----------



## whill44

Some SG FVF in my Savinelli Trevi Smooth 114 KS.


----------



## indigosmoke

Maltese Falcon followed by a bowl of Black Mallory


----------



## PinkFloydFan

McClelland Blackwoods Flake in a meer lined Dr G. 
Nice..


----------



## DSturg369

HoW's Bourbon Street in my Falcon tonight.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Sunza Bitches earlier to get the heart pumping. I will have dessert in a pipe later. One of the chocolate blends. Hmmm, now which one...


----------



## Requiem

1792, the more I smoke it the more I like it... may have to dedicate a second pipe to it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Capping off a double header with some Nat Sherman 205 - Delish!


----------



## MarkC

The last of a tin of BBF, but no trauma involved this time; there's more in the closet!


----------



## David M

I am developing a taste for Perique. Very odd considering just a few short months ago it was a no-no for me.

Tried some heart pumping Irish Flake yesterday which has high nicotine qualities.
Smoking some Butera Kingfisher now.


----------



## zitro_joe

McC xmas cheer 08


----------



## indigosmoke

Maltese Falcon. This is some good leaf. Flavorful, smokey and sweet. I've been looking for a PG free blend to replace the Frog and I think I've found it. My first GLP blend, but it won't be my last.


----------



## Royale Duke

Finished smoking a full bowl of SG FVF in my Molina Cauldron pipe at about 1:30 this afternoon. I think I might light up another bowl in a few hours, however I think I'll probably just wait till tomorrow because I might go a-samplin' at Barlow's Premium Pipe and Cigar tomorrow...and maybe pick up a tin of Escudo as I am DYING for it.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Maltese Falcon. This is some good leaf. Flavorful, smokey and sweet. I've been looking for a PG free blend to replace the Frog and I think I've found it. My first GLP blend, but it won't be my last.


You found a replacement for Frog Morton?!?

Hmm.....maybe I'll have to try this.

Right now I'm drying out some FVF, I can hardly wait.


----------



## blueeyedbum

H & H Anni Kake in a Sav Punto Oro. Pretty tasty.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing off the last of the Presbyterian Mixture. At least this tin; three more on the way... 

I'm actually down to three open tins now, and I think I'll try to keep it low. I seem to enjoy a tobacco when I completely immerse myself in it rather than bouncing from tin to tin, and yet I prefer to try something new when the tin runs out rather than opening the same thing again.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Finishing off the last of the Presbyterian Mixture. At least this tin; three more on the way...
> 
> I'm actually down to three open tins now, and I think I'll try to keep it low. I seem to enjoy a tobacco when I completely immerse myself in it rather than bouncing from tin to tin, and yet I prefer to try something new when the tin runs out rather than opening the same thing again.


Wow down to three tins open? That's amazing & impressive!

I'm pretty sure I have about ten tins open, plus a bunch of baggies. I'm really glad you're liking that Presbyterian though!

Tonight I smoked the following: 
FVF, BBF, Anny Kake, Bracken Flake.....it was a good night :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> You found a replacement for Frog Morton?!?
> 
> Hmm.....maybe I'll have to try this.


Jeff, you've got to try it! It was actually the sample you sent me that turned me on to FM.

What I like about FM is that I find it smokey and sweet without any spice burn from the oriental leaf. As I smoke more and more I find I'm drawn to the sweet and smokey english blends. I don't really enjoy the burn of perique or of some oriental leaf if it is more than just a touch to enhance the other flavors. MF is much the same as FM in this respect (smokey and sweet, no burn), although I would say it's fuller with more complexity than FM. However, it is every bit as smooth and mellow a smoke as FM. I also think the room note is pleasing for a latakia blend.

I'm almost out of the sample I received in trade from Ryan, but I'll be ordering more tins when I place my next order at smokingpipes.com. I'll also be ordering a few more GLP english blends to try. If you haven't tried a sample of MF yet I'll send you one when my order comes in.

For now, MF is my go to english blend and I think I'll leave the sticky Frog behind. No disrespect to the Frog intended...it's a great blend but MF has replaced it in my rotation.


----------



## commonsenseman

Sounds great John! I'll include some in my next order.

Tonight a bowl of Stonehaven, at first I thought I may have lost my taste for this stuff, then I realized it must have been the mexican food I just ate, halfway through it's getting better........ah there it is!


----------



## Requiem

BBF in my Pete St. Patrick's, at the pub


----------



## DarHin

H&H House of Lords in my Peterson Aran


----------



## commonsenseman

Now a bowl of JFG Brown Flake!


----------



## Flugplatz

I just opened a 10 year old tin of Grey Havens! Can you say "Delicious"!?!


----------



## MarkC

HOTW earlier today, Maltese Falcon now. Anyone who's read my posts knows which one I like better, I guess...


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of Opening Night. I remember liking this, but I don't remember it being _this_ good...


----------



## Requiem

FMOTT in a Pete Donegal;
EMP in a Stanwell HCA;
Northwoods (last of it) in a Hilson brandy


----------



## Jack Straw

Time to load up some MB Navy Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

McB VA #1 & I'm actually enjoying it!

Later: some JFG Brown Flake & some McC Chirstmas Cheer '08.


----------



## DarHin

I popped open my first tin of Haddo's Delight and had a bowl in my Golden Danish. I have to say that the tin aroma hit me hard and my first impression was of a strong wine. I don't like wine. That being said, the smoke wasn't at all unpleasant. I will have to revisit this one periodically in various pipes but if I had to decide right now whether or not to buy more I would have to say not.


----------



## David M

ePiphany


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nice bowl of Fillmore in a cob on the drive over to Macy's to cross the last person off Santa's list.


----------



## IHT

*SG Brown #4 rope* in an old _Orlik of Old Bond Street canadian_ on the drive home after work.


----------



## indigosmoke

Black Mallory, Stonehaven, Haunted Bookshop


----------



## Requiem

First bowl ever of Westminster. Although I'm a little down and my nose is all messed up I couldn´t resist the urge to smoke it, since I popped the tin last night.


----------



## Jack Straw

Watching Lonesome Dove and airing out some Haddo's Delight.


----------



## Jaxon67

Escudo for me.


----------



## Royale Duke

Well, my Peterson has rested for almost 30 hours so I am breaking her in with another bowlfull of custom stoved Escudo. This time, she was filled to capacity and I am smoking it uber slow and feeling the sides of the pipe with the palms of my hands for even heat and to make sure its not getting too hot.

I've actually been keeping a log of how much I smoke, the time I finished and started, and of course how full the bowl is.

According to my chart I've done 3 1/3 bowls(each with 24 hours of resting between each smoke) and I am now smoking a full bowl.

I am about halfway through and it's been about an hour.


----------



## zitro_joe

Frog Morton


----------



## gjcab09

A small bowl of H&H Classic Burley Kake and I'm off to bed.


----------



## commonsenseman

Pete's Irish Oak.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night after dinner, now HOTW as a nightcap. I'll sleep well tonight...


----------



## dmkerr

Some Union Leader in a Fikri Baki Dublin meer the size of a German Shepherd puppy. BIG pipes RULE!!!!!


----------



## Royale Duke

Two bowls of Esoterica Dorchester and I'm currently drying out some SG FVF for later smoking. Oh, and a pinch of SG Balkan Flake that I've been meaning to sample.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods in a Boswell poker, at the moment;
Westminster in a Brebbia bent billiard, next.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking some SG Balkan Flake in a cob. Unfortunately I let it dry out too much, so it tastes great. Someday I'll learn to let my SG tobacco dry longer than I think I should and I'll enjoy it all even more.


----------



## DSturg369

Quiet evening at home, full from dinner and watching the Harry Potter series on DVD with the family. I am so very lucky in that my family allows, and in fact enjoys the aromas of many of the tobaccos that I smoke. Currently enjoying some gifted Scotch Flake in a MM Legend.... Fantastic sweet VA flavors BTW.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking some McB Club Blend in a MM cob right now. My first smoke in a new cob, still has that "new cob smell".


----------



## commonsenseman

Now I'm smoking a bowl of Christmas Cheer '08, just trying to get in the spirit of Christmas!


----------



## zitro_joe

commonsenseman said:


> Now I'm smoking a bowl of Christmas Cheer '08, just trying to get in the spirit of Christmas!


I smoked some the other day; tasted very, very sweet.


----------



## commonsenseman

zitro_joe said:


> I smoked some the other day; tasted very, very sweet.


It is sweet, & a little tangy. I really enjoy it!


----------



## MarkC

I'm not normally up this early (I'm a swing shift worker), but my package from smokingpipes.com arrived this morning, so I've been wide awake, slapping date labels on tins, jarring up Squadron Leader from a 250gm box and all that stuff that sounds so silly to normal people but wouldn't raise an eyebrow here. This is the first SL I've had since I first tried it last July, so naturally I had to have a bowl. My first thought...I should have ordered more Presbyterian Mixture...


----------



## dmkerr

Been smoking a lot of McClellands Royal Cajun Dark and HOW Union Leader lately. I declare them both good smokes! In fact, the UL may be the best OTC burley I've ever smoked. Too bad it's kaput.


----------



## Requiem

Alright, it's Christmas Eve, time to pull our favorite combinations out of the rack.

For me it will be Westminster (I'm loving this stuff) in a Savi 320 and 1792 in a Big Ben.

How about you?


----------



## blueeyedbum

Just received a package from Pipes & Cigars. 1/2# ea. of SG Best Brown Flake & Firedance Flake and some othe goodies. Just loaded up a Sav. Punto Oro with some BBF.


----------



## indigosmoke

I'm inside during blizzard conditions in Oklahoma smoking a nice bowl of Black Mallory. It's an english blend kind of day here, snowing with sustained winds of 40 mph and gusts to 60, so bowls of Maltese Falcon and Paul Olsen's My Own Blend 7000 are on tap. It's actually pretty bad in Oklahoma right now with all the highways shut down, 1000s of cars stranded on the highways, and multiple multicar accidents some with 50 or more cars. They've declared a state of emergency and sent the National Guard out in their Hummers to rescue people from their cars as there's no way to clear the highways. There have been a few confirmed fatalities already. Several more hours of snow to come and many more hours of tropical storm force winds after that. It's going to be a nasty Christmas Eve for those who tried to challenge the weather.


----------



## David M

Some Butera Latakia No. 2 in a nice Freehand Plateau top.

Stay safe indoors Indigo. I remember a winter in Toronto that dropped 6 feet of snow on us over the course of 3 days. Literally 6 feet. The whole City shutdown. Nothing could keep up with that storm. Very eerie looking at highways and streets that were completely empty.


----------



## indigosmoke

David M said:


> Some Butera Latakia No. 2 in a nice Freehand Plateau top.
> 
> Stay safe indoors Indigo. I remember a winter in Toronto that dropped 6 feet of snow on us over the course of 3 days. Literally 6 feet. The whole City shutdown. Nothing could keep up with that storm. Very eerie looking at highways and streets that were completely empty.


6'...holy crap! I'm from Albany, NY and have seen some snow but never 6'! The thing that is making it so bad here is that it first rained, then froze over to a layer of ice, then snowed. But it's the winds that are causing most of the trouble reducing visability to near 0 and causing large drifts. People are driving down roads in a few inches of snow and then running into 2 foot drifts and getting stuck. Then people come along behind them and pile up. I know it's Christmas Eve and people wanted to get where they were going and do last minute shopping but it's going to turn into a nightmare night stuck on the side of the road for many of them. Me, I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## David M

Thats the kind of set-up that is ripe for people getting stuck in their cars, emergency workers have a workload that makes their response time very slow and it ends up with people spending a lot of time, stuck in their cars.
Man. I hope it gets better somehow before worse.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Umm. S&G Christmas Mixture 2007...
Scored a tin from my local B&M pipe guy yesterday.

Its OK.. But not as good as McC- Christmas Cheer 2009 .. IMHO.

Vin..

I wish I had some "Christmas Cookies" my wife is baking.. But no deal she said. ... " Those for our visitors tommorrow " 
HAH! - I say...
( I sent my youngest son on a Recon / Distract mission to get me some just now.. ) He will hook his Dad up. :banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a cob tonight while shoveling the driveway for the second time. First it's McB VA #1, then I think I'll switch to 1792. 

I may even finish the night off with some After Hours Flake.


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for a bowl of Opening Night in a Stanwell Legend Canadian.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just polished off a bowl of Uni Flake, now I'm moving on to JFG Brown Flake.


----------



## dmkerr

My Christmas Eve pipe is always a clay churchwarden and the tobacco is always a hearty English. This year it was Dunhill 965. It's actually been 965 many, many times.


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven on tap tonight. This stuff really is good!


----------



## whill44

Squadron Leader tonight. Happy New Year!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Stonehaven on tap tonight. This stuff really is good!


Same here!

BTW you still looking to unload a couple ounces? If so, send me a PM. I may have something to trade.


----------



## MarkC

I just finished dinner and I'm looking about trying to decide...I think I'll go with HOTW tonight. The Opening Night is going too fast, and the FVF needs to dry out a bit (I'm learning!), but I GOTTA have a Virginia fix!


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> Same here!
> 
> BTW you still looking to unload a couple ounces? If so, send me a PM. I may have something to trade.


PM sent.


----------



## David M

indigosmoke said:


> Stonehaven on tap tonight. This stuff really is good!


Had some Stonehaven earlier this evening after dinner, right before I saw Avatar.
Now I will kick back with a bowl of Artisans Blend in a nice bent.

Edit: Whoops. I lied. Turned out to be a bowl of Pelican.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in my St. Ives bent bulldog. And will you people please stop taking about Stonehaven until my package arrives?


----------



## StufnPuf

Puffed on some EMP in my new Eriksen. It was really nice and burned down to a fine gray ash. I'm lovin this new pipe and can't wait till it's broken in!


----------



## David M

Vintage Syrian.


----------



## IHT

*PS LTF* in a _Larrysson Belge._ surprised it took me that long to try that blend. good stuff.


----------



## dmkerr

I'm going to smoke some Solani 779 and some St Bruno tonight but I haven't decided which pipes to put 'em in yet.


----------



## Habanolover

Stonehaven :dr


----------



## Jack Straw

Mac B Navy Flake in a Cob Tonight, Irish Flake in my Stan last night.


----------



## Requiem

1792 and Dunhill Standard Mixt.


----------



## indigosmoke

Haunted Bookshop in a Sav Moka


----------



## David M

Macedonian in an 80-year old pot!


----------



## RJpuffs

Darn #&*^ weather, nothing for days! Have a bowl of GLP Fillmore loaded in a Bjarne freehand, may torch it in the 'ternoon.


----------



## Pugsley

Chicken broth and kleenex here, haven't been able to have a smoke in days.


----------



## David M

Sorry you not well guys.
I gotta share just because it's so helpful You know that zinc stuff COLDEZZ?
Cold-EEZE :: Cold-EEZE in Clinical Studies
A lozenge (various other forms of ingestion) and it works like magic.
The second you feel you are starting to get ill, pop one (not on an empty stomach) and it should knock it out of the park. I haven't been full blown sick in about 3 years. The stuff is like magic.
Only works the second you start feeling ill so you have to be ready and prepared with it. If you catch it though, bye bye baby!


----------



## Jack Straw

David M said:


> Sorry you not well guys.
> I gotta share just because it's so helpful You know that zinc stuff COLDEZZ?
> Cold-EEZE :: Cold-EEZE in Clinical Studies
> A lozenge (various other forms of ingestion) and it works like magic.
> The second you feel you are starting to get ill, pop one (not on an empty stomach) and it should knock it out of the park. I haven't been full blown sick in about 3 years. The stuff is like magic.
> Only works the second you start feeling ill so you have to be ready and prepared with it. If you catch it though, bye bye baby!


This stuff helps also:










I pound this stuff everytime I start to get sick, and it really does help send the virus packing.


----------



## eNthusiast

Jack Straw said:


> This stuff helps also:
> 
> [pic]
> 
> I pound this stuff everytime I start to get sick, and it really does help send the virus packing.


ps. they have free samples on their site.


----------



## Habanolover

'07 Christmas Cheer in a Meer.


----------



## DSturg369

Been trying to kick the cigarettes and it ain't been easy.... Something a few of you know, I'm sure. To make-up for the Nic I've been inhaling my pipes here and there. Mostly PA and CH, and in my MM cobs. So for a change tonight, I thought I'd try something different. What exactly, I don't know just yet.


----------



## SmokinDragon

DSturg369 said:


> Been trying to kick the cigarettes and it ain't been easy.... Something a few of you know, I'm sure. To make-up for the Nic I've been inhaling my pipes here and there. Mostly PA and CH, and in my MM cobs. So for a change tonight, I thought I'd try something different. What exactly, I don't know just yet.


same problem here also, cigs keep kicking back....


----------



## eNthusiast

yuck... i just bought a pack of pall malls yesterday cause i thought i was gonna be stuck at the dmv without any 'baccy, they're one of these new fire safe cigs... and they are disgusting! easily the last pack of cigs i'll ever buy... ever.


----------



## SmokinDragon

eNthusiast said:


> yuck... i just bought a pack of pall malls yesterday cause i thought i was gonna be stuck at the dmv without any 'baccy, they're one of these new fire safe cigs... and they are disgusting! easily the last pack of cigs i'll ever buy... ever.


i picked up a machine and started making my own when the last tax increase happened...

was out longer then I thought was gonna be the other day and picked up a pack....

man they suck..lol, the extra chit added to the packs makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake in a Peterson St. Paddy's;
Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Mastro de Paja;

the Blackwoods is from 1994 (enough said) but the SM (bought 7 monts ago) has improved considerably, becoming really sweet and mellow. I'm in the zone today.


----------



## commonsenseman

Red Rapparee in a MM cob.

It's really quite tasty in a cob.


----------



## David M

Had a bowl of an as of yet unreleased Joe Lankford mixture called Marty's blend. Its a good full & robust english. I think the blend will be out in stores in a few months.

Now I am breaking in a new pipe with some Ashton Artisan's Blend.


----------



## uncle dave

Kicked cigs about 8 years ago. You guys can do it. Think about all the nice pipe baccy you could buy, and it tastes soooo much beter. 

Tonight....Fillmore in a Sav804


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just finished a bowl of SG Christmas Mixture '06. I think I'll load another


----------



## DarHin

Breaking in my new Peterson Aran with some H&H Old Red


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> I just finished a bowl of SG Christmas Mixture '06. I think I'll load another


wow, i forgot i had about 4oz of that stuff... haven't had it in a looong while.

tonight, for me, *GH&Co Dark Flake (unscented)* in a _Stanwell Golden Danish_


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> wow, i forgot i had about 4oz of that stuff... haven't had it in a looong while.
> 
> tonight, for me, *GH&Co Dark Flake (unscented)* in a _Stanwell Golden Danish_


The flavors of the '06 have blended nicely. Now I wish I bought a pound of it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just smoked a bowl of Stonehaven, about to light up some Bracken Flake.


----------



## David M

Smoking some WestMinster in a humongo stack chimney black bamboo pipe.


----------



## dennis569

Was digging around in my cellar today, way in the back where I have'nt looked in 2 years.
All kinds of neat shit back there. I found some Shortcut to mushrooms, have'nt tried
for awhile. I swabbed out an old Synchromatic with Jack Daniels, left it kind of wet and
loaded up. Pretty good. Most anything goes better with Jack.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani Silver in my Rad Davis tonight


----------



## DarHin

Tried smoking last night after getting over a head cold but my sense of taste just wasn't there yet. Tonight is much better so I am going to my old stanby of Anni kake in my Sav Roma.


----------



## blueeyedbum

C&D Three Friars in a Royal Danish.


----------



## David M

Enjoying some Chelsea Morning at night.


----------



## stoked

Having a bowl of Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a Peterson "Vintage" one-off.


----------



## commonsenseman

After Hours Flake while playing PS3.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

commonsenseman said:


> After Hours Flake while playing PS3.


Tisk , tisk.. You need more sleep Sir .. LOL

I tried some C&D Mississippi Mud in my Sav 320 stubby last night.
Hmm. Its an interesting product..

Cornell & Diehl - Mississippi Mud pipe tobacco reviews

I'll need a few more bowls to decide if its for me... But it was pretty good , first encounter with it. 
Has a strong room smell the wifey commented unfavorably on.

( No worse then some of her perfume IMO) LOL.

Vin


----------



## indigosmoke

Butternut Burley, followed by my first ever bowl of Barbary Coast; then a night cap of Samarra.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Norwood


----------



## commonsenseman

Right now 1792 mixed with McB #1, it makes the #1 sooooooo much tastier!

Drying out some FVF for later as well.


----------



## David M

Hi everyone, my name's David M, and I am a member of AA-BA, Ashton Artisan's Blend anonymous. I smoke Ashton Artisan's Blend constantly and I cant stop thinking about it and I...I...I am clearly addicted to it. I am just not sure if I can ever stop smoking it, it is so damn good! This is one habit I hope I never kick.
Smoking it in a nice Dark Red stain on a blasted Bent Billiard.


----------



## dmkerr

Yesterday afternoon I watched the Vikings destroy the Giants while smoking some G&H Dark Flake Unscented.

Last night I pondered the Vikings inevitable collapse while smoking Hal O' The Wynd from 1995.

There are two constants in this world: First, I smoke my pipes and tobacco every chance I get, and second, a Vikings fan will always be disappointed at the end of the season.


----------



## Patrykk

Today's a day of Va Tabacco, so BBF for me in the evening. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dmkerr said:


> Yesterday afternoon I watched the Vikings destroy the Giants while smoking some G&H Dark Flake Unscented.
> 
> Last night I pondered the Vikings inevitable collapse while smoking Hal O' The Wynd from 1995.
> 
> There are two constants in this world: First, I smoke my pipes and tobacco every chance I get, and second, a Vikings fan will always be disappointed at the end of the season.


Try being a Cubs fan :kicknuts: Exhausted Rooster for me this afternoon.


----------



## Habanolover

Squadron Leader


----------



## DarHin

Mad Hatter said:


> Try being a Cubs fan :kicknuts: Exhausted Rooster for me this afternoon.


Or a Saints fan

Smoking Peter Stokkebye Mellow & Mocha at the moment


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a delicious bowl of Classic Burley Kake earlier. With cold temps settling in for the night, I'll be after some deep, dark latakia for the evening smoke


----------



## indigosmoke

Maltese Falcon, currently my favorite english blend


----------



## blueeyedbum

Sipping some SG Firedance Flake, tasty, but flake is still proving to be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## commonsenseman

GH Dark Flake Unscented.


----------



## 8ball

blueeyedbum said:


> Sipping some SG Firedance Flake, tasty, but flake is still proving to be a bit of a challenge.


I was thinking of firedance for tonight, but opted for University flake instead.


----------



## Phantom57

Happy Brown Bogie in a Dunhill Chestnut grp 5 Hungarian. Excellent tobacco, if you like the strong stuff.


----------



## phinz

Last night's smoke was Art's Blend in a Wessex Guard 03 Smooth.


----------



## Jack Straw

Comton's Macedonian Mixture, and hope to follow it later with some McClelland 2015.


----------



## Royale Duke

Finishing off a bowl of Peterson University flake in my Cobb, and then some Squadron Leader in my other cobb. Then, Cleaning them both.

Later on tonight I plan to fire up my Peterson pipe and smoke some Stonehaven. ipe:

And inbetween that time perhaps a Punch Uppercut.:mischief:


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm having Full Virginia Flake in my Cavicchi billiard


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> Comton's Macedonian Mixture, and hope to follow it later with some McClelland 2015.


Make that Irish Flake to follow.


----------



## Jessefive

I'm having a bowl of Macbaren Virgina Flake in a Kaywoodie Dublin, while waiting to really setting down with a bowl of Margate in my Peterson Bent Billiard, during which I shan't be on the internet


----------



## phinz

Peterson De Luxe Mixture in a CAO Meer. Not impressed by this tobacco. Gonna have to try it in a different pipe, but so far not impressed at all.


----------



## Commander Quan

2 bowls of 1792


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a big bowl of Stoney!


----------



## RJpuffs

Relaxing bowl of PS Luxury Twistie Flakie in a Bjarne freehand this AM. A bowl of 1999 McCl. Gray Havens awaits in a Bjarne rhodesian for post-feeding festivities.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight, for the second night in a row, nothing.  

Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## plexiprs

P&W Churchill ......


----------



## indigosmoke

Barbary Coast in a Sav.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Esoterica Peacehaven in my Barling canadian


----------



## phinz

MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian in a Savinelli Professor 602


----------



## PinkFloydFan

GLP Union Square in a Meer Lined Dr. G.
Very tasty.

Vin


----------



## Jaxon67

MacBaren Plumcake in a Sav.


----------



## commonsenseman

Lets see.......

Anny Kake
G&H Dark Flake
PA
Stonehaven


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Navy Cavendish in a Fikri Baki dublin meer that is the size of my head.

P.S. If you saw my head, you'd say "My, what a small head!". If you saw this pipe, you'd say "My, what a large pipe!". Everything is relative.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW this AM in a Johs b'dog.

Found a flake of C&D Exhausted Rooster hiding in what I thought was an empty tin - intend to burn him this afternoon in a Bjarne b'dog.

Burn, doggie, burn!


----------



## phinz

Tonight it's a locally bought blend called Autumn Leaves, which is actually Lane MV-1000. Mild, low nicotine and smells really good. Smoking it in a Savi Professor 128 smooth/straight.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sammy G Navy Flake in my new meerschaum (henceforth known as "The Precious")


----------



## PinkFloydFan

P. Stok - Lux Bullseye flake..
2 of em.. crunched up and stuffed in my Savinelli 320 stubby.



Thats just a pic of the pipe. I think Stonehaven was in it when I took that pic.

Vin


----------



## Jack Straw

Just tried some McClelland 5100. It has a nice, straightforward sweet flavor, which is just that...nice. Not a lot to it, but I did enjoy it. I will give it a few more bowls though before I make up my mind. Definitely not knocking FVF off the top of my Virginia hill.


----------



## DarHin

A few bowls of Old Red during the day and my first bowl of Escudo in my new Butz Choquin


----------



## stoked

Anne Kake in Pete Irish Army Dublin - fishtail. Damn this stuff is good.


----------



## commonsenseman

Stonehaven & Anny Kake tonight!


----------



## David M

Pease Key Largo.


----------



## Zeabed

OGS in an Ardor Urano longstemmed poker.


----------



## phinz

Local blend English #1 in my brand new Peterson Aran 01 nickel mount, destined to be my English pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman

Pete's Irish Oak right now, drying out some 1792 for later.


----------



## Royale Duke

Haven't decided yet, however I did just order some 1792 flake and Peterson University Flake from smokingpipes.com. Who also have 8oz bags of stonehaven....OH IF I ONLY HAD THE MONEY.:frusty:

Probably going to smoke some SG FVF or SJF or some more 1792.


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni. This has been my "tryout tobacco" lately as the other tins I have open are all known favorites. Not bad; a well-balanced blend.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Royale Duke said:


> Who also have 8oz bags of stonehaven....


I saw that too...and couldn't resist. But until the UPS man arrives, I'll have to suffer with some FVF...:laugh:


----------



## DarHin

Still on my Old Red kick, in my Sav Roma


----------



## Jack Straw

Butera Pelican in my Svendborg. Third time I've smoked this pipe and it has not gurgled once.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I tried some Skandanavik regular cavendish tonight


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven, Maltese Falcon, and Black Mallory


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Wild Cherry Gifted from my mom tobacco .. in a Cob..
with a filter....

I dunno.. I just can't get into it except for the pleasant room smell.

Vin.


----------



## Jack Straw

PinkFloydFan said:


> Wild Cherry Gifted from my mom tobacco .. in a Cob..
> with a filter....
> 
> I dunno.. I just can't get into it except for the pleasant room smell.
> 
> Vin.


That's really sweet of her.


----------



## Pugsley

PinkFloydFan said:


> Wild Cherry Gifted from my mom tobacco .. in a Cob..
> with a filter....
> 
> I dunno.. I just can't get into it except for the pleasant room smell.
> 
> Vin.


My father rarely smoked a pipe, he preferred cigars, but I remember him smoking Cherry Blend occasionally on cold snowy nights in Maine because it was the only tobacco my mother would allow him to smoke in the house.


----------



## blueeyedbum

SG best brown flake in my Sav Punto Oro.


----------



## bkeske

Finishing off the evening with some Faimon Lancer Slices, which I have not smoked in a while, in my old Charatan Belvedere billiard I've been smoking all day ipe:


----------



## Pugsley

Anni Kake in a W.O. Larsen squat bulldog, and then to bed. Perfect way to end the day.


----------



## MarkC

Enjoying a bowl of FVF, folded and stuffed in my Stanny bent dublin. As I've been told countless times before listening, leaving the tin to rest for a couple of weeks after popping it made all the difference; no difficulty smoking it this way at all.


----------



## David M

WestMinster which I compressed in a major way and has been sitting for a very short 8 months is tasting darn good. Such a short time and it tastes so much more richer and complex. Tastes like a whole new blend.


----------



## RJpuffs

Escudo! 'nuff said


----------



## phinz

Some HH Vintage Syrian in a Savinelli Tundra 673. I'm going to work on reorganizing the hobby room, so I need something to keep me going.


----------



## commonsenseman

JFG Brown Flake.


----------



## phinz

Switched to a Savi Professor 602 with Sweet Killarney. Still organizing.


----------



## Jack Straw

Sat down in my Lay-z-boy to begin a reread of the LOTR with some de-effin-lishious McClelland 2015 loaded in my Peterson Kinsale and a steaming cup of Fortnum & Mason Earl Grey in my favorite mug. Was enjoying myself so much I folded in some coins of Escudo when the 2015 was done. Now I'm simmering some of my 'famous' pasta sauce and enjoying a glass of nice cabernet. Most relaxing.


----------



## bkeske

Almost out of my 8 oz tin of Charing Cross, so I'm trying my first bowl of Pease Odyssey I picked up my local B&M today in my Sav Antique Shell bulldog.

Man, this Odyssey is really something special. 

I don't believe Pease will ever let me down. Also picked up a tin of Kensignton, but have not popped it yet.


----------



## Zeabed

St. Bruno in a Savinelli Virginia 310 KS poker/cherrywood.


----------



## indigosmoke

bkeske said:


> I don't believe Pease will ever let me down.


He's three for three so far with me. I've tried Barbary Coast, Maltese Falcon, and Samarra and like them all.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Only outdoor smoking here. Loaded up a bowl of Frenchy's Sunza Bitches and walked outside to 38 degrees and falling with a whipping wind to boot. I think ol' Frenchy will have to wait for another day... out:


----------



## MarkC

Hal O' The Wynd. Shouldn't I be sick of this stuff by now?


----------



## Jaxon67

I built a fire in the back for me and the old lady....I tore some baccy up tonight. Anni Kake, H&H 10 to midnight, FVF, and MB Navy Flake. It was great.


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo in a small poker by John Bessai.


----------



## commonsenseman

Drying out some Peacehaven, we'll see soon........


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Drying out some Peacehaven, we'll see soon........


Well the jury's still out, but I think I like it.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Hal O' The Wynd. Shouldn't I be sick of this stuff by now?


No :thumb:

HOTW this AM in Johs b'dog while watching the scurrying car-wash-dudes cleaning my salt encrusted auto with their teeth-a-chattering, poor guys.


----------



## dmkerr

First this morning was some McClellands Navy Cavendish in an LJ Hatter bent panel and now some Balkan Sobranie in a Baki cobra meer.


----------



## phinz

Local English blend (probably a Lane) in a Peterson Aran 01 banded. Yummy stuff.


----------



## Patrykk

Dunhill Mixture 965 in Stanwell 88r. I don't know why but I love this tall-chimney pipes, got 5 of them and they are realy good smokers.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Tonight I'm having Skandinavik regular cavendish in The Precious


----------



## DarHin

Been smoking some good AJ's Vaper all day and don't see why I should stop now.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Erinmore Flake in my Savinelli Laguna.. 
Just folded and stuffed it in, threw some crumbled stuff on top..

I do'nt think I prefer that bowl loading method for these flakes..
( Maybe they were too wet...) But difficult to keep lit. 
and a much looser draw then I am accustomed to.

Dunno.

Still tasted good. just more work. 

Vin


----------



## DSturg369

During the past week I've smoked every pipe I own, at least once. I guess I've been very lucky in that every one is a good smoker. I've rearranged my rotation to include those that smoke best for me. 

At this moment I'm enjoying some Bull's Eye Flake in a BBB Two Star straight large pot.


----------



## MarkC

PinkFloydFan said:


> Erinmore Flake in my Savinelli Laguna..
> Just folded and stuffed it in, threw some crumbled stuff on top..
> 
> I do'nt think I prefer that bowl loading method for these flakes..
> ( Maybe they were too wet...) But difficult to keep lit.
> and a much looser draw then I am accustomed to.
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> Still tasted good. just more work.
> 
> Vin


Yeah, I find that dryer is much, much better when folding and stuffing flakes; if there's much moisture, it's a pain in the rear to keep 'em lit. I know what you mean about the draw, though; I guess I'm getting used to it.

Picked up a pouch of Sail Natural at the local liquor store today (our town's one spot with more than Captain Black and Borkum Riff...). Maybe all this tobacco I've been trying out has spoiled me; it's not as tasty as I remember. Of course, I'm smoking it in my much abused Dr. Grabow and everything pretty much tastes the same in it anyway; don't know what I was expecting.


----------



## Boom

Just finished my 1st Bowl of Sam Gawith Sam's Flake while watching Firefly episode 1... Very tasty


----------



## commonsenseman

JFG Brown Flake.


----------



## David M

I just had my 3rd ever bowl of Escudo.
First time it was nasty.
Second time I got an inkling of what is good about it.
Now I have just experienced its full flavor and I thoroughly enjoyed it.
Happy my palette has caught up to it.


----------



## RJpuffs

McCletchup VA Woods from '06 in a Bjarne freehand in the morn, followed by a McC. Gray Havens from '99 in a Bjarne rhodesian. For the 'ternoon a bowl of GLP Fillmore from '08 awaits in another Bjarne freehand. A Bjarne kinda day.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Tonight, It was an evening of Kakes.
Kajun kake after work in my Gentlemens CCob with a cup of coffee.

Then just finished some infamous H&H Anniversary Cake in my Calabresi..
Ordered some more too. The jar was only half full .. I had too. 

What if they stop making it .?. :twitch:

Vin


----------



## DarHin

Old Red in my Dr G Omega


----------



## Jaxon67

Squadron Leader. Man....I am really starting to like that stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake from '06.


----------



## MarkC

Jaxon67 said:


> Squadron Leader. Man....I am really starting to like that stuff.


I got some recently and didn't like it as much as I remembered. In fact, there's a jar right here that...hmmm, that's funny; it's empty. How did that happen?

Right now Opening Night, which I packed in my HOTW billiard without thinking. So if the world ends tonight, it's my fault...


----------



## cherrymax

H&H Egg Nog, today. Very nice, little spicy detected but nothing overpowering. Yes, I missed Christmas with it but will make up for it!!:frusty:


----------



## Jack Straw

GLP Fillmore.


----------



## dmkerr

C&D Star of the East in a Charatan Bevledere... Bedvelere... Belvedere! First bowl of this stuff ever! I love latakia in the winter! Not sure about this blend yet.


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni


----------



## cherrymax

Boswell's Christmas Cookie.


----------



## DarHin

I know this may seem like Groundhog Day, but I just keep going to my Old Red. I'm trying to decide how much to order next time. This is the first tobacco that I am thinking pounds instead of ounces. Oh, and Anni Kake too!


----------



## Z.Kramer

It has been weeks since my last pipe smoke! 

:hurt:


----------



## blueeyedbum

SG Firedance flake


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> JFG Brown Flake.


good blend to break in a pipe with. stuff can build up a cake fast.

---

found a small sample of some Murrays era *Dunhill Light Flake* at work today.. had that on the drive home.


----------



## Phantom57

Haunted Bookshop in a huge Ser Jac Max bent egg.


----------



## Abraxas

I just opened my first tin of Ashtons Artisan Blend and smoked first bowlfull of this wonderful weed in my peterson 303 system pipe. Smoky, sharp, lots of flavour but yet quite dry taste. 

tastes great outdroos at -20 celsius.


----------



## DarHin

I've found that after a few bowls of various vapers that my Pete Aran 120 smokes too hot, so it's been relegated to English blends. Right now I'm relegating FM On the Bayou. So far so good.


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> good blend to break in a pipe with. stuff can build up a cake fast.


Yep, that's for sure. I really like it though, just a plain good VA, doesn't seem to be much for added flavors. Also it burns very well.


----------



## Jack Straw

Caught a cold, no pipes for me.

And I was just finishing up some tins, was about to open some Solani ABF, too.

Curses!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

A nice bowl of 1792 Flake before dinner in my Christmas Peterson..

Rubbed out some GLP Union Square for after dinner.. That will go in my Calabresi..
I really enjoy that Union Square.. Very Nice taste. IMO.

Vin


----------



## phinz

Just got a tin of Peterson Irish Flake and a tin of 1792 Flake. Can't decide which I want to try first...


----------



## zitro_joe

SG 1792
Holy Moly! That is some nice flavor and it packs a PUNCH!


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Yep, that's for sure. I really like it though, just a plain good VA, doesn't seem to be much for added flavors. Also it burns very well.


i concur. not much in depth of flavor/complexity. amazing how the "flake" immediately turns to a fine shag cut when you try to pry it up for a bowl. burns great.

----

i had *Escudo * today at work.


----------



## Tom Gooding

I'm still whittling away at my "starter" tobacco from my local tobacconist. I think it's called _Brandy & Virginia_. It's a good tobacco for someone just getting into pipe smoking as it's a slow burner and it's very mild, but I'm looking forward to smoking tobaccos with more flavour.


----------



## phinz

zitro_joe said:


> SG 1792
> Holy Moly! That is some nice flavor and it packs a PUNCH!


That's what I wound up going with. I loved it. My first flake and I'm still reeling. :kicknuts:


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night earlier, about to start a bowl of Maltese Falcon


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a Bjarne freehand loaded with McC. VA Woods from '06, yum!

Then a bowl of GLP Onion Squared (ho hum, one might as well smoke an onion) in a Bjarne brandy, at least the ghosting from SG FVF in that pipe kept me from falling asleep.

For later, preparing a Bjarne Rhodesian with some 10 year old McCl. Grey Havens, uber-yum!


----------



## Commander Quan

I took the day off yesterday. Started out with Prince Albert in a cob. And then some chocolate flake around lunch, and than smoked a small bowl of Celtic Talisman at the computer in the afternoon, and finished off the night with some 1792. Days off rock. :dude:


----------



## Jack Straw

Cold be damned!

GLP Cumberland
Dan TOI Limerick

And I might load a bowl of Solani ABF before the GF gets home. Heehee.


----------



## Royale Duke

If my package comes here tonight, then a fresh tin of 1792 will be opened.

As for now, I am finishing up a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning Flake and then I'll be smoking some Peterson IF and then a bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud.


----------



## phinz

Irish Flake in a Peterson Killarney.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

'08 Xmas Cheer


----------



## Mad Hatter

Skandinavik again. The flavor of this reminds me quite a bit of VA #1. Good bang for the buck but does have a touch of burley bitterness as an aftertaste


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoying my "go to" tonight... PA in a MM cob.


----------



## slyder

Ive been on a Frog Morton kick the last week or so.


----------



## commonsenseman

Red Rapparee, then Best Brown Flake.


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni and Carter Hall (in a cob, natch) so far; I'm saving the night's Virginia smoke for last this time around and haven't decided between HOTW and FVF yet. Will decide ASAP.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs b'dog this AM, then a bowl of SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy (to get rid of the Onion Squared non-aroma). For the 'noon, a bowl of SG St.Jimmy's flake awaits in a Peterson rhodesian.


----------



## commonsenseman

SG Chocolate Flake earlier, now smoking BBF & drying out some G&H Brown Flake for later.


----------



## commonsenseman

Squadron Leader right now, I think I'm gonna have more later too.


----------



## Jack Straw

Too busy cooking to smoke! Maybe some Haddo's later.

Cooking a nice baby spinach salad, then butternut squash soup, then brisket with a roasted vegetable/orzo/feta pasta salad with stuffed mushrooms and a potted beef brisket. Then pecan pie. And charcuterie to start.


----------



## MarkC

Thanks. That made last night's Stouffers Lasagna soooo much better... 

Balkan Sasieni for my post-breakfast smoke. You know, I can see why this one is such a good seller. Nice, well balanced, inexpensive, and you can smoke it all day.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night.

I've fallen into the habit of smoking just one bowl of Virginia a day, my 'after work' smoke when I get home, with a cup of coffee. Any other smoking has been taken up with English blends; you know, the kind of stuff I was thumbing my nose at a month ago. First Presbyterian Mixture, now Balkan Sasieni (running low), Bill Bailey's on tap. Maybe I should remember that I've only been smoking a pipe for a short time and that the learning curve might not have quite leveled off...


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying a bowl of Barbary Coast while watching the Vikings/Cowboys game.


----------



## DarHin

I am going to spend today with a few bowls of C&D Sunday Picnic.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Firing Up a deep bowl of McB "Darktwist" Roll Cake..
First time.. 
Very nice smell and appearance from the tin.. 
If it tastes as good as it looks and smells.. Should be very nice.

I will follow -up shortly.

Vin


----------



## IHT

*PS LTF* in a _Stanwell Reg #'d Royal Briar pot (345)_.
amazing tobacco, in an amazing ebay steal of a pipe.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

PinkFloydFan said:


> Firing Up a deep bowl of McB "Darktwist" Roll Cake..
> First time..
> Very nice smell and appearance from the tin..
> If it tastes as good as it looks and smells.. Should be very nice.
> 
> I will follow -up shortly.
> 
> Vin


I enjoyed it.. Just need to smoke this stuff SLOW I see.
This stuff is so pretty... I will do a review shortly.

Vin


----------



## Mad Hatter

DGT Skandinavik


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoying my first bowl of University Flake.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Peterson Old Dublin and Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just finished my first bowl of 1792. Having read others emphasize that it has a potent kick, I went easy on it. Or so I thought. Still trying to figure out who punched me between the eyes...


----------



## westrujp

Escudo in a Cob, while walking my dog. In the fog.


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old HOTW in a Johs B'dog this AM, followed by a decade old McCl. Grey Havens in a Nording Eriksen.


----------



## indigosmoke

westrujp said:


> Escudo in a Cob, while walking my dog. In the fog.


Near a bog? Hear a frog? Perhaps you jogged? Through woods that had been logged?


----------



## PinkFloydFan

So far.. Its been H&H Marble Cake in a MM Hardwood "Basic" Pipe..

Ozark Mountain or something. Like $4

LINK to the pipe - PIPE

I like this style of the MM Pipes too. a bit bigger bowl then the Cobs.. easy draw and caked nicely.. 
For the money.. very nice cheap smoker.

Very lightweight to hold in the teeth too.

Vin


----------



## IHT

*F&T Vintage* in a _Stanny Golden Danish poker_ - via gift from someone who didn't like it. i was impressed with it.


----------



## DSturg369

Vin, I have both the MM Maple and Cherry pipes on my "to get" list. I've heard good things about both.

As for me this evening, enjoying some Middleton's Walnut in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hmm, might have to try one of those wooden MM's.

Smoking Anny Kake right now.


----------



## indigosmoke

Popped open a new tin tonight. My first bowl of Treasures of Ireland: Galway on tap.


----------



## bkeske

FVF in a Stanwell 217 (as Frenchy would say, 'honk honk')....a great flake pipe BTW.....all day....all night... ipe:


----------



## Pipe Organist

Frog Morton OTT in an S&R (Steve and Rowitha Anderson) full-bent.


----------



## DSturg369

Now on to some Squadron Leader in this no-name straight Lovat, stamped only "Made In London, England"...


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a (recent) Hardcastle prince


----------



## Boom

Heading to the garage for a bowl of Bombay Court... In My Savinelli Ball


----------



## blueeyedbum

couple of bowls of Firedance flake in a Sav


----------



## Commander Quan

1792 in the Pete


----------



## MarkC

Starting the day with a bowl of Stonehaven. You know, thanks to the generosity of some board members I was able to sample this enough to know it was a keeper, but the full impact of the aroma didn't hit me until I opened one of those 8 oz. bags. Jeez, I used to think FVF had a strong tin aroma!


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM, McCl. VA Woods from '06 in a Bjarne freehand. Afternoon, a bowl of year old SG St.James Flake in a Peterson Rhodesian.


----------



## bmatt1

im a new pipe smoker. very new. so far ive only smoked virgina #1 (not sure what company) and a double vanilla, same company as the virginia. gonna have me a bowl of the double vanilla tonight.


----------



## IHT

probably MacBarens, as a guess, Brian.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in a Bing's Favorite "Soiree".


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Escudo in my Savinelli 320 Stubby Stander.. 
The shape of the bowl and the way this flake crumbles were meant for each other. 

Vin


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a heaping bowl of Anny Kake with two frosty glasses of Stone IPA. Life is good.


----------



## DSturg369

Firing up bowl #5 of PA in a MM Legend right now. Also managed to get in 2 bowls of CH and a Fuente Short Story today.


----------



## Jack Straw

DSturg369 said:


> Firing up bowl #5 of PA in a MM Legend right now. Also managed to get in 2 bowls of CH and a Fuente Short Story today.


Nice work!


----------



## DarHin

Started off today with some Sunday Picnic, a couple of bowls of FVF during the day and will finish off tonight with some Anni Kake.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some Butera Blended Flake earlier, now I'm smoking some Stoney & drying out some Peacehaven for later.


----------



## MarkC

More Stonehaven for me, thank you!


----------



## Boom

Peterson's Irish Oak


----------



## indigosmoke

I'm in an Emerald Isle kind of mood today. Treasures of Ireland:Galway and Celtic Mist.


----------



## Jack Straw

If you're in an Ireland sort of mood, rent "The Quiet Man." Great movie!


----------



## DarHin

Jack Straw said:


> If you're in an Ireland sort of mood, rent "The Quiet Man." Great movie!


Gotta love a fiesty Maureen O'Hara!

I'm smoking a couple of bowls of Tobacco Barn's Traditional English. It's a little different, lightly aromatic.


----------



## DSturg369




----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a year-old HOTW in a Johs b'dog. Followed by a coin (square) of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Jirsa calabash (badly ghosted with some MacB Vanilla Cream). Then a heaping bowl of almost 2 coins of year-old Escudo in a Bjarne freehand (ack! only one coin left in tin!). Ahhhhh


----------



## Requiem

Today I haven´t smoked yet but 1792 and Westminster are already in the pipes for after dinner, and hopefully something else will follow late in night. Don´t know why, but today I'm feeling really good!


----------



## IHT

i'm about to try my first even bowl of *SG's Navy Flake*. i figured it would be like most navy flakes, lightly floral and no latakia.... ah well, it has latakia, so we'll give it a twirl.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW for breakfast.


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake


----------



## DSturg369

Smoked like a chimney yesterday so taking it a tad easier today. On my 2nd bowl today, of CH in MM cobs.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just got some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in today and set a couple coins out to dry for a few hours. Got a bowl packed now and gonna set it afire shortly. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Jack Straw

FVF in the new Johs while watching Jeremy Brett play Sherlock Holmes in The Man with the Twisted Lip


----------



## DarHin

For a nightcap, some Marble Kake in my Sav Roma.


----------



## Twiggz

Just finished some Anni Kake in my Sav Porto Cervo


----------



## bkeske

New combo....Sam Gawiths Kendal Cream Flake (first time) in my Doc Grabow Westbrook Dublin. 

Perhaps I'll smoke another bowl.... ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

Sunza Bitches
Irish Oak
Peacehaven
Squadron Leader


----------



## Jack Straw

So how is the peacehaven?


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> So how is the peacehaven?


It's pretty good. Took some getting used too, but it has a nice sweet, mellow VA flavor, kinda fruity pre-light, but afterwards mellows quite nicely.

I'll have to smoke a few more bowls to decide if it's "cellar worthy".


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Sunza Bitches
> Irish Oak
> Peacehaven
> Squadron Leader


How 'bout the Irish Oak? That stuff is aged in oak sherry barrels, right?


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in a Sasieni "Burton", a half-bent Four Dot Ruff-Root.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> How 'bout the Irish Oak? That stuff is aged in oak sherry barrels, right?


It's quite unique, not a traditional VAPer by any means. I've been thoroughly enjoying it though.


----------



## Jack Straw

TOI Limerick

Edit - Dangit the 16oz bags of this are not in stock anywhere!


----------



## phinz

Stopped at the B&M and picked up my first tins of Squadron Leader and MacBaren Dark Twist Roll Cake. Sparked up a bowlful of SL in my Savinelli Professor 602. Love the Leader!


----------



## DSturg369

Trying a 50/50 mix of CH and HoW's Bourbon Street in a MM Country Gentleman, and really enjoying it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Solani White and Black 763


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> Solani White and Black 763


I have a couple tins of that, how is it?

Tonight, same as the past few nights.

Irish Oak
Peacehaven
Squadron Leader


----------



## DarHin

Finishing off my first tin of Sunday Picnic. I do believe I'm going to order a pound to cellar.


----------



## Pugsley

It's old reliable night for me ..... Old Red in a Country Gentleman.


----------



## Twiggz

phinz said:


> Stopped at the B&M and picked up my first tins of Squadron Leader and MacBaren Dark Twist Roll Cake. Sparked up a bowlful of SL in my Savinelli Professor 602. Love the Leader!


Love that pipe. The Sav 626 is my all time favorite shape. the 602 is a close second. :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

HOTW right now as my 'after work smoke'; later Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## indigosmoke

Celtic Mist. The more I smoke this blend, the more I like it. Nice VA flavors mingled with a hint of cherry. Very nice indeed.


----------



## dmkerr

McClellands Navy Cavendish in a "Hugh Jass" Baki meerschaum.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

FVF or Stonehaven tonight. The last couple nights, 1792 has been nearly putting a sleeper-hold on me. Looking for something a little less stout this time.


----------



## dmkerr

5 Brothers in a Baki cone. Megog brizzle ang tide nessor... uh... chair on head... get chair off head... white light... the jewel is in the lotus... uh... is that you, Charlie? Where am I...?


----------



## Requiem

dmkerr said:


> 5 Brothers in a Baki cone. Megog brizzle ang tide nessor... uh... chair on head... get chair off head... white light... the jewel is in the lotus... uh... is that you, Charlie? Where am I...?


LOL
I had Blackwoods earlier, now 1792.


----------



## phinz

Irish Flake in a Peterson Killarney. So far I'm not warming up to this tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

My first ever bowl of Gordon Pym. Halfway down the bowl, all I can say is that I'm always willing to try a second bowl of any tobacco...


----------



## IHT

*PS LTF* in a _Larrysson Pipes Belge_ - if any of you don't know about paul hubbart and his pipes, they are excellent.


----------



## Zeabed

Top of the morning, fellow forumites. St. Bruno in a Savinelli Virginia 802 smooth billiard.


----------



## dmkerr

MarkC said:


> My first ever bowl of Gordon Pym. Halfway down the bowl, all I can say is that I'm always willing to try a second bowl of any tobacco...


That's just GREAT! GP is my next tin to open....

Right now it's C&D Morley's Best in an Altinok meerschaum billiard.


----------



## commonsenseman

Right now: Peacehaven.

Soon: Tilbury.

I've really been enjoying this Peacehaven lately, so much so I'm thinking of dedicating this Dr Grabow I've been smoking it in to this blend exclusively. Sounds weird, but it smokes so well in it, why not?


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out a decadent amount of an Esoterica Dunbar sample my friend sent me.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Going to have a first go at a sample of McClelland 2040 Cyprian Blend I received from Commonsenseman in the newbie trade.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW. Alas, another tin is nearing the bottom...


----------



## IHT

*MacBaren Dark Twist* in a _Nording Egg_


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Right now: Peacehaven.


what is Peacehaven? 
blend type and who makes it?


----------



## Tom Gooding

As a weekend treat I've got two flakes drying as I type; Peterson's University Flake and Mac Baren's Navy Flake. :happy:


----------



## indigosmoke

It's Maltese Falcon and Black Mallory for me tonight.


----------



## Tom Gooding

IHT said:


> what is Peacehaven?
> blend type and who makes it?


Easy! 

(Sorry, I was bored waiting for my flakes to dry out!)


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> what is Peacehaven?
> blend type and who makes it?





Tom Gooding said:


> Easy!
> 
> (Sorry, I was bored waiting for my flakes to dry out!)


Tom you hit the nail right on it's head.

Joe was nice enough to send me a sample after I inquired about it. It's slightly fruity smelling pre-light, not overpowering though. Once lit it has a delicious & somewhat mild VA flavor, mellow is a good word for it. It needs to be dried out for quite a while, but burns quite well afterwards.

I would recommend it.


----------



## IHT

thx, both of you. didn't think to go to the RJPuffs online cellar for the info.


----------



## phinz

MacB Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Savinelli Punto Oro 412 for me. After a day of of Carter Hall in my Wessex knockaround, this is a big change. Tasty.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tonight:

-Tilbury
-Peacehaven
-1792


----------



## Zeabed

MacBaren Navy Flake in a Stanwell Majestic 19, a smooth danish-style freehand dublin.


----------



## DSturg369

Been up & down all night, had a Boston Butt in the smoker. Alternating PA and CH in a MM cob for the times I was awake. The BB is chopped and pulled apart now and keeping warm in the oven awaiting lunch time. Accompanying is my Wife's Homemade Coleslaw, 'tater salad, the usual trimmings, and a gallon of sweet tea. Afterwards, already have a cob loaded with a 50/50 mix of CH and HoW's Bourbon Street.


----------



## Jack Straw

^Sounds delicious.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Zeabed said:


> MacBaren Navy Flake in a Stanwell Majestic 19, a smooth danish-style freehand dublin.


Thats a good lookin' pipe. I'll have to keep my eye out for one of those.

I just got back from a nice long walk with the dog and a bowl of Sunza Bitches. Very nice combo.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

DSturg369 said:


> Been up & down all night, had a Boston Butt in the smoker. Alternating PA and CH in a MM cob for the times I was awake. The BB is chopped and pulled apart now and keeping warm in the oven awaiting lunch time. Accompanying is my Wife's Homemade Coleslaw, 'tater salad, the usual trimmings, and a gallon of sweet tea. Afterwards, already have a cob loaded with a 50/50 mix of CH and HoW's Bourbon Street.


Sounds fantastic! Any chance you had some cornbread in that spread?


----------



## DSturg369

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Sounds fantastic! Any chance you had some cornbread in that spread?


No cornbread today, but instead had some huge yeast rolls... Honey-butter optional.


----------



## phinz

I just stuffed my Savinelli Punto Oro 622 with a fistful of Art's Blend, which is a local mix of Lane 1Q and Lane BCA. In the mood for a mild, aromatic smoke.


----------



## bkeske

Stokkebye Balkan Supreme in my Dunhill Root Briar all day, and all night.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Firedance Flake in a cob.. with a bottle of fruity aquafina stuff.


----------



## pdx

Rich's "Alder Street" aro blend in my bent dub GBD.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Old Dublin once again in my peterson system pipe. Old dublin has really really really grown on me.


----------



## Pugsley

Mac Baren Plumcake in Johs CW.


----------



## commonsenseman

Arctic Fire said:


> Old Dublin once again in my peterson system pipe. Old dublin has really really really grown on me.


Had a bowl of that today as well!

Also:

-Lane Hazelnut
-Irish Oak
-1792


----------



## blueeyedbum

Anni Kake in a Courtley bent bulldog.


----------



## Jack Straw

Haddo's D-Lite


----------



## blueeyedbum

First bowl of Stokkebye bullseye flake in a Sav Lumberjack. Have to buy more of this for the cellar.


----------



## Arctic Fire

1792 in my new Bjarne.


----------



## slyder

I dont know why buy Im really stuck on Frog Morton.


----------



## DSturg369

Just relaxing this evening. Wife and step-daughter are already in bed asleep and the house is all mine. Enjoying a glass of sweet, iced tea and some PA in a MM Legend, 6th bowl today in fact.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

blueeyedbum said:


> First bowl of Stokkebye bullseye flake in a Sav Lumberjack. Have to buy more of this for the cellar.


Agreed. I just had my first bowl of luxury bullseye flake a couple days ago and thought the same thing. Need to put some of this away. For larger quantity, I think 4noggins has the best price at the moment.


----------



## commonsenseman

My first bowl of Marble Kake in my new Sav Churchill.


----------



## msilbernagel

Escudo Navy Flake in a Baki 'Gotthard'... the stuff is fantastic!


----------



## GuitarDan

Grousemoor plug in a tiny Garrison. Followed by Cob plug in a wee Londaire bulldog.


----------



## commonsenseman

Now I'm smoking 3Ps, very good stuff!


----------



## MarkC

Let's see..today was:

FVF
Maltese Falcon
Stonehaven
Gordon Pym

...and now closing the day with Carter Hall (altogether now!) in a cob. You know, I could really stretch my tobacco budget if they'd quit giving me days off.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Anni Kake in a MM Diplomat cob. This baccie kicks me right into The Zone everytime, and fast. No wonder writers have traditionally loved pipesmoking. I think this blend particularly, stimulates that area of the brain wherein the literary imagination resides. Or at least I hope so.


----------



## IHT

*Germaines Royal Jersey Perique* in a _K. Huhn zulu_ on the way into work.


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> *Germaines Royal Jersey Perique* in a _K. Huhn zulu_ on the way into work.


Just picked up a tin yesterday, any good?


----------



## PaulMac

All set up for some McClelland Black Sea Sokhoum in a Wiley Galleon on the trip home


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Just picked up a tin yesterday, any good?


it's got its pros and cons.
pros: Germaine product, so you know it'll burn easy and won't be horrid.
cons: i hate hazelnut flavored anything, and for some strange reason, as the pipe was smoldering (about to go out from not drawing), the next draw would have a hazelnut flavor.

other than that hazelnut flavor, it's a "solid" blend. nothing to go ga-ga over, but you know it'll be a blend you can light and forget for the most part.
my tins been open for 2 or 3 months now, and the flavors are starting to come out - when it was freshly opened, although a decent smoking humidity, the flavors were muted. i've had the tin for a few years...

not bad, but not going on my list of things to cellar.


----------



## IHT

okay, when and why the fluck did they change the settings to edit your post to 2 minutes???? that's phuquing stupid.

i was going to edit my post and say that the ONLY time it tasted like hazelnuts was those draws right after it nearly went out. after that, never got 'em again - i just hate hazelnut flavor anything.


----------



## DarHin

IHT said:


> okay, when and why the fluck did they change the settings to edit your post to 2 minutes???? that's phuquing stupid.
> 
> i was going to edit my post and say that the ONLY time it tasted like hazelnuts was those draws right after it nearly went out. after that, never got 'em again - i just hate hazelnut flavor anything.


I had the same thing happen in another thread a few minutes ago. It didn't even seem like 2 minutes.

BTW, smoking some Anni Kake as I type this in my Sav Roma. A great combination.

(Reviewing post now..... just a moment..... okay I..no wait.....YES, it is okay to submit....whew!)


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> it's got its pros and cons.
> pros: Germaine product, so you know it'll burn easy and won't be horrid.
> cons: i hate hazelnut flavored anything, and for some strange reason, as the pipe was smoldering (about to go out from not drawing), the next draw would have a hazelnut flavor.
> 
> other than that hazelnut flavor, it's a "solid" blend. nothing to go ga-ga over, but you know it'll be a blend you can light and forget for the most part.
> my tins been open for 2 or 3 months now, and the flavors are starting to come out - when it was freshly opened, although a decent smoking humidity, the flavors were muted. i've had the tin for a few years...
> 
> not bad, but not going on my list of things to cellar.


Hazelnut eh? Weird.

Oh well, I'll give it a try sometime this summer, I'll just have slightly lower expectations than previously.

That is something I've come to enjoy from Germain blends, at least they all seem to burn excellent, I don't take that for granted anymore.


----------



## nate560

St James Woods in this little Castello as I wait for the snow to start. A winter storm warning went in to effect.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland


----------



## DSturg369

Mac B's VA #1 in an old Thermofilter straight pear.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Stokkebye bullseye, a repeat of last night, in a lightly smoked Stanwell Royal Danish billiard that arrived on Saturday. The largest bowl in my rack. 

It has a flaw on the outside of bowl that the blasted finish doesn't quite hide, but is providing a nice cool pleasant smoke. Think I may dedicate this one to bullseye.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

blueeyedbum said:


> Stokkebye bullseye, a repeat of last night, in a lightly smoked Stanwell Royal Danish billiard that arrived on Saturday. The largest bowl in my rack.
> 
> It has a flaw on the outside of bowl that the blasted finish doesn't quite hide, but is providing a nice cool pleasant smoke. Think I may dedicate this one to bullseye.


You tempted me to join you on the bullseye, blueeyedbum, but I've got to revisit the BBF I was taken with last night.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Mac B Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Savinelli Goliath.

I feel a bit like a rookie again, after not smoking during my surgery recovery. I'd forgotten that some Mac B blends have a tendency to give a "backfire" in the back of the throat that causes a coughing fit; you know, that kind of tangy twinge on the soft palette? Yeah. But after all, that's what brandy's for, isn't it?


----------



## MarkC

FVF earlier. Next up pizza, wine, and then Stonehaven for desert. Then I'll probably pass out for a few hours...


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> FVF earlier. Next up pizza, wine, and then Stonehaven for desert. Then I'll probably pass out for a few hours...


Pure decadence.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

C+D- Kajun Kake in a Gentlemens Cob.. 
No filter.

Vin


----------



## DarHin

Had a couple of bowls of Anni Kake during the day and just finished a bowl of Boswell's Northwoods I got from Steve/Nate560. Very smooth english blend.


----------



## commonsenseman

Red Rap, then Cumberland, then Stonehaven.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Enjoying a bowl of 1792 once again!


----------



## stoked

Sugar Barrel in an MM cob


----------



## Zeabed

MacB Navy Flake in a Pete POY '09. A flavorful sedate smoke, perfect to enjoy on a sleepless night, while the rest of the world sleeps or is out there commiting nocturnal predatory activities.


----------



## RJpuffs

McCl. VA Woods from '06 this AM in a Bjarne freehand.

Then I tried GLP Onion Squared again, I still don't get this one. Tried it in a Perique ghosted Bjarne - and except for the ghosty flavor, nothing out of the danged VA. I'm about ready to call it a flop and get rid of the remaining 8+oz I have.

For the 'ternoon, a bowl of 10 year old MCCl. Gray Havens awaits in a Bjarne rhodesian. 'Tis a Bjarne kinda day, I guess!


----------



## PaulMac

Gonna go with one of IHT's fav's today, I know cause he sent it to me back when the fellows pitched me off the pipe slope.

McClelland Oriental #14


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying my first bowl of MacB Mixture (Scottish Blend) and I must say I am impressed. This may be the best $ to enjoyment ratio of any tobacco I've yet tried. I've had the tin for a while but hearing all the comments about MacBitten I wasn't in any great hurry to try it. My mistake. Nice honey aroma, mild and tasty, and absolutely no bite. Looks like it is shaping up to be a great all day smoke.


----------



## PaulMac

indigosmoke said:


> Enjoying my first bowl of MacB Mixture (Scottish Blend) and I must say I am impressed. This may be the best $ to enjoyment ratio of any tobacco I've yet tried. I've had the tin for a while but hearing all the comments about MacBitten I wasn't in any great hurry to try it. My mistake. Nice honey aroma, mild and tasty, and absolutely no bite. Looks like it is shaping up to be a great all day smoke.


Yeah I love Scottish Mixture, have several tins aging away.


----------



## Cpuless

Gonna dip into a new tin of FVF tonight and I can't wait!


----------



## DSturg369

Started my day with some PA in a MM cob. Been running errands all morning with another MM cob and a pouch of CH riding shotgun... 2 bowls of that during the drive around town. Now, packing today's fourth bowl (also in a MM cob), with a 50/50 mix of IR's 3-Star Cordials _Buttered Rum_ and CH.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Tonight it's going to be the last of my open best brown flake. Looks to be enough for a couple of bowls in a Stanwell brass band billiard.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm DGTing a bowl of Skandinavik Full Aroma from last week


----------



## stoked

Just got some Haddo's and puffin' on a bowl right now.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake (almost over) after dinner at the pub, Abingdon now. (I tend to smoke virginias at the pub as english or balkan blends always get some bad comments...)


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> I'm DGTing a bowl of Skandinavik Full Aroma from last week


I must have read that wrong, did you say from last week? :hmm:


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> I must have read that wrong, did you say from last week? :hmm:


That's EDGT...Extremely Delayed Gratification Technique!


----------



## phinz

1792 in a Peterson Killarney. I needed some flake to clear the brain.

Tomorrow's the local pipe club meeting. Wonder what I'll pick up to satisfy my PAD/TAD...


----------



## DarHin

During the day, as a rough comparison, I had 1 bowl each of Boswell's Northwoods, FM OTB and FM OTT. All very good. Finishing the night with some AJ's Vaper.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Going to try out some SG Golden Glow that came in a couple weeks ago and I just popped open.


----------



## Requiem

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Going to try out some SG Golden Glow that came in a couple weeks ago and I just popped open.


Your review of it, comparing it to BBF and FVF, would be of great interest.


----------



## Z.Kramer

I christened my Lord Davenport CAC with some H&H Admiralty. 

Then I tried Peterson Irish Oak in a no name, but only had a few sips before my body told me enough nicotine for tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

-Red Rap
-Plumcake
-MacB Dark Twist
-Bracken Flake
-One more, can't remember what it was though.


----------



## cherrymax

Boswell's Hunter's Choice, night before-Boswell's Northwoods. Wow what nice blends those guys make.


----------



## MarkC

I was forced to open a tin of Hamborger Veermaster tonight. I'm uh...really upset by this.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Smoked macbaren mature virginia in the morning. lunch time came around and some some house blend that i dont much like. Its called sweet natural by smokers friendly. (i like the sweetness but not much flavor and smokes very hot, Im not sure if its an aro or not) and now im finishing the night with some 1792. Got this tin not even a week ago and its almost gone.


----------



## Twiggz

Tonight was my first taste of Kajun kake in my new Sav sitter. Can't say I like it as much as Ani kake, but that was just my first bowl. It did seem to have more of a peppery feel to it, that hit me in the back of the throat. That could have been because of the new pipe. Ill try more again tomorrow in a borken in pipe.


----------



## Zeabed

Earlier tonight, I experienced Condor RR, in an MM cob, for the first time ever. As Christopher Walken would say, Wohw.. Wohwee. Luckily I had the foresight to fill the cob lightly, as the nic hit that blossomed fully towards the end mimicked what could have been the symptoms of a brain hemorrhage. I came close to vomiting. And that "floral essence" flavor didn't help matters none. Smelled like I was in an old barbershop. Luckily it was a gift so no financial outlay involved in this weird experience. Some who like this blend write that the aroma is much better than the Gawith Lakeland essence. Remind me not to try those either. Yucch. 

Right now, however, back in the Zone and healing nicely with some MacB NF in a Bannard Hungarian-style briar.


----------



## IHT

*PS LTF* in a _Stanwell golden danish poker_ on the drive into work.


----------



## DSturg369

_Old Reliable_ for me today... PA + MM cob.


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out my first pipesworth of 1792 to load in my meer.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Drying out my first pipesworth of 1792 to load in my meer.


:heh:


----------



## Jack Straw

Maltese Falcon


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow. If the wink,wink-nudge,nudge doesn't work out with the Mrs., then Spilman Mixture later.:lol:

Last night I had my 2nd bowl of Golden Glow from a recently opened tin and managed to turn it into a big hassle for myself. This stuff is pretty moist right out of the tin. My first bowl was several nights ago and I let that one dry out quite a bit and it was very nice. It has hints of the virginia flavor found in FVF/BBF peeking in from time to time but this is a bird of a different feather from those two. It has a sweetness that I could not quite pin down. At first I thought it was a VaPer. But then having a bowl of Sunza Bitches the next day, decided against that. The sweetness is up front but the back of the throat spice from perique is not there. There is no mention of perique on the tin. Only "Blended, flue-cured Golden Virginias, pressed and matured. Cut to form a broken flake which offers a natural sweetness. Medium strength". Perhaps I am just tasting what matured golden virginias taste like for the first time.

In any case, I could not quite identify the sweet flavor. It was somewhere between pear nectar and shortbread cookies, yet not an over-the-top sweetness like many aros. It was intriguing and tantalizing. I had to figure out what it was.

Last night I thought I would try it a little on the moister side. Not straight from the tin moist but not nearly as dry as the first time. Perhaps, I thought, that would help draw out a little more nuance. Mistake. Constant relights, then tugging hard to keep it lit and getting my tongue bit.

Tonight it is getting dried out like the first time...

-Throatwarble mangrove:wink:


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> SG Golden Glow. If the wink,wink-nudge,nudge doesn't work out with the Mrs., then Spilman Mixture later.:lol:
> 
> Last night I had my 2nd bowl of Golden Glow from a recently opened tin and managed to turn it into a big hassle for myself. This stuff is pretty moist right out of the tin. My first bowl was several nights ago and I let that one dry out quite a bit and it was very nice. It has hints of the virginia flavor found in FVF/BBF peeking in from time to time but this is a bird of a different feather from those two. It has a sweetness that I could not quite pin down. At first I thought it was a VaPer. But then having a bowl of Sunza Bitches the next day, decided against that. The sweetness is up front but the back of the throat spice from perique is not there. There is no mention of perique on the tin. Only "Blended, flue-cured Golden Virginias, pressed and matured. Cut to form a broken flake which offers a natural sweetness. Medium strength". Perhaps I am just tasting what matured golden virginias taste like for the first time.
> 
> In any case, I could not quite identify the sweet flavor. It was somewhere between pear nectar and shortbread cookies, yet not an over-the-top sweetness like many aros. It was intriguing and tantalizing. I had to figure out what it was.
> 
> Last night I thought I would try it a little on the moister side. Not straight from the tin moist but not nearly as dry as the first time. Perhaps, I thought, that would help draw out a little more nuance. Mistake. Constant relights, then tugging hard to keep it lit and getting my tongue bit.
> 
> Tonight it is getting dried out like the first time...
> 
> -Throatwarble mangrove:wink:


LOL, if the wink, wink, nudge, nudge doesn't work out with the wife for me tonight I'll probably be smoking some Stonehaven to burn off a little steam :banghead:

Golden Glow does sound interesting though, I may have to try some since I'm such a SG fanatic.

Careful about using Sunza Bitches as your VAPer benchmark, as it's a very non-traditional VAPer (bourbon casing & burley changes the flavor dramatically), it is delicious though!


----------



## blueeyedbum

Virginia Spice in a Royal Danish Dublin.


----------



## TheRealBonger

red cake in sav bent billiard :clap2:


----------



## Arctic Fire

Finishing off this bowl of 1792 from this morning. then gonna try and finish off the last of my tin of old dublin.


----------



## travclem

I'm thinking about loading a bowl of Fire Dance in my Sav bent apple.


----------



## Pugsley

Old Red in a Savinelli Canadian.


----------



## Jack Straw

Finishing up my third of the day, GLP Blackpoint in a meer, selected from a bunch of samples that DavidM sent my way.

It's really good. But somehow I like Maltese Falcon more overall, and I can't exactly put my finger on why. Maybe I can describe it this way. I've been sitting here with Blackpoint burning away in my effortlessly clenchable, slow-smoking meer going about the internet doing my thing, and when I stop to appreciate the flavor, it's there. Great, complex flavor all in great balance with smooth, tasty smoking characteristics. When I stop to appreciate a large puff, it is pure ambrosia, but I can still focus, for example, on this description I'm writing without thinking about it for a few minutes. The Maltese Falcon, on the other hand, just seemed to draw me in, and while I was reading I had a hard time taking my mind off of the flavor, and eventually I just had to kick back for a few minutes, put my feet up, and take in the flavor. It's just a lot more...intoxicating. Maybe this is why Squadron Leader didn't really win me over. It's tasty, "everythings there" (although not in the combusted ambrosia way as with Blackpoint) but it just doesn't draw you in in that same way, like a stunning, mysterious brunette who walks into a party wearing a black satin dress, and takes the breath out of the room.

Maybe it's the difference between an "all day" mixture, and whatever you'd call the opposite?

Now, on to Westminster!


----------



## David M

Enjoying some Presbyterian Mixture I just found in my mailbox courtesy of Mark C.

Not too shabby. Got a few more bowls to go till I can put my finger on it but its definitely good.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked some McC 2015, then some Stonehaven. McClelland blends just aren't doing it for me like they used to, Stoney is an ever faithfull friend though!


----------



## Arctic Fire

I didnt end up smoking my morning bowl since i was running late to work. Got home today to received the NST from Jeff and grabbed some mac baren VA #1. Very sweet smoke but not overwhelmingly sweet. Now im sitting here with 10 other samples and not sure what to go with. Thinking maybe sunza bitches (since i love the name).


----------



## DSturg369

Mac B's _Golden Extra_ in my MM Legend this evening.


----------



## slyder

SG Balkan in my Silvano after a failed attempt at smoking a RyJ Habano Reserve.


----------



## DarHin

Old Red
Anni Kake
Escudo in a Stanwell Deluxe. Nice and cool.


----------



## DarHin

slyder said:


> SG Balkan in my Silvano after a failed attempt at smoking a RyJ Habano Reserve.


What, Romeo & Juliette not getting along?:spank:


----------



## IHT

*Bobs Chocolate Flake* (a sample sent anonymously this week) in a _Stanwell Silver Mount billiard_.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cornell & Diehl Opening Night


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in a Savinelli Hercules 114 EX.


----------



## RJpuffs

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a (restored from Vanilla Cream) Jirsa mini-calabash. Damn vanilla took almost 2 years to ream/smoke out, pipe is now re-christened as officially VA dedicated.


----------



## DSturg369

On my 2nd bowl of Sugar Barrel this evening, in a MM Legend.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Currently half way through a bowl of plumcake. Earlier i smoked some stonehaven. Stonehaven was nice but didnt knock my socks off like 1792.


----------



## stoked

Nice Dale.

I'm in the mid bowl of some Peterson's Sherlock Holmes in a big Nording.

Lining up a bowl of UF in a Jarl for some late night internet browsing. I guess it's Peterson night.


----------



## commonsenseman

Arctic Fire said:


> Currently half way through a bowl of plumcake. Earlier i smoked some stonehaven. Stonehaven was nice but didnt knock my socks off like 1792.


Glad to hear you're trying some of that stuff.

If I could offer a suggestion? Keep smoking Stonehaven, give it a few days or even a week or two, sometimes it takes a while for you to "warm up to it".


----------



## Jack Straw

I had a great yearning myself for Stonehaven this afternoon, and smoked a big bowl of it in my Johs. It's just such a rich tobacco with a lot of deep and sweet fermented fruit flavor, at least to me.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> If I could offer a suggestion? Keep smoking Stonehaven, give it a few days or even a week or two, sometimes it takes a while for you to "warm up to it".


I agree. Even my second batch seemed kind of flavorless for the first four days or so, then it was amazing. Kind of like listening to a song on a favorite album that's okay, and then one day you notice the killer bass riff and you're hooked. Good thing, too, because...

Stonehaven tonight in my St. Ives bent bulldog, the one ebay pipe that's still in my rotation.


----------



## Zeabed

W.O. Larsen's Old Fashioned in a Nerrup Selection Smooth Bent Brandy (32).


----------



## Arctic Fire

I wont give up on stonehaven. I still have a few more bowls of it for it to win me over. 

Enjoying 1792 in my Bjarne. Its become my flake pipe. 1792 and a strong coffee to get me going today.


----------



## dmkerr

C&D Kajun Kake in an IMP meerschaum calabash. I think this tobacco is going to require some time to discover its secrets.


----------



## commonsenseman

dmkerr said:


> C&D Kajun Kake in an IMP meerschaum calabash. I think this tobacco is going to require some time to discover its secrets.


I think "unique" is a good word for it, it's some tasty stuff though.

Last night I finished off a tin of Bracken Flake.


----------



## DSturg369

Started my day with some Sugar Barrel in a MM Legend. Liked it so much I did it again right after the first bowl. Later had some PA in a Willard straight pot. Now enjoying some Carter Hall in another MM cob.


----------



## commonsenseman

PA in a Cellini.


----------



## MarkC

Squadron Leader in my Stanwell Canadian. Wow...an English blend in a Danish Canadian; I feel like I should be at the United Nations...


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> Squadron Leader in my Stanwell Canadian. Wow...an English blend in a Danish Canadian; I feel like I should be at the United Nations...


OK, I laughed. :lol:


----------



## Twiggz

About to take a long break from the clean room, and enjoy some anni kake in my Sav Tundra 699. 

I swear, it seems to be just about all I smoke now. I haven't touched my Uni flake in about a month.:scared:


----------



## Arctic Fire

I smoked some BBF in my Bjarne that ive smoked a good amount of 1792 out of and it was ghosted as all hell. Im currently smoking some squadron leader. Another blend im going to have to heavily stock up on.


----------



## Boom

Butternut Burley...


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked some McB Dark Twist tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer '09 in a cob.


----------



## Jack Straw

Solani Aged Burley Flake in my new Viprati Canuck.


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Peterson billiard. Amazing how BBF smokes superbly in my Hilson rodhesian and just average in any other of my virginia pipes.


----------



## indigosmoke

GLP's Samarra in a Sav Dublin.


----------



## Jack Straw

St Jimmy's Flake in a Peterson Bulldog


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Bayou Morning in a Savinelli Bing's Favorite smooth _Soiree_.


----------



## Verschnupft

Had a bowl of Carter Hall in a new Tsuge bent bulldog to break it in, definitely a nice little pipe. Followed by some Escudo in a Savinelli Bruyere 510 EX.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just had a delightful bowl of BBF. Love this stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking Frenchy's SOB while drying out some #4 Rope.


----------



## David M

I am currently in pipe tobacco heaven while smoking some Comptons Macedonian Mix.
MMmmMmmmMmmmMmmmGOOD!

Funny. As I walked outside with my packed pipe, a drop of rain (its raining here in CA) fell right into the bowl. The rain has let up at the moment so it ain't pouring. It was funny. PLoopP!


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of Stonehaven/Carter Hall mix. Yeah, I'm a real daredevil!


----------



## DSturg369

3rd bowl of Sugar Barrel for me today. Great Stuff!


----------



## dmkerr

Walnut in a Baki cobra. Tonight I'm going to dip into the C&D Burley Flake #1 and may smoke another bowl of the Troost Special Cavendish to try and determine if I like it or not. So far the Skandinavik Full Aroma Cavendish was better.


----------



## RJpuffs

Before the snow hits us, McCl. VA Woods; then Escudo (yeah!); then GLP Fillmore. Now, where's that shovel?


----------



## Zeabed

Solani Silver Flake, breaking in my Peterson Aran 264.


----------



## David M

GLP Blackpoint


----------



## Requiem

First bowl ever of Marlin Flake.


----------



## DSturg369

Walnut in a MM cob this evening.


----------



## MarkC

Squadron Leader.


----------



## Jack Straw

McClelland 2015, Esoterica Margate earlier.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Golden Glow


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Mad Hatter said:


> SG Golden Glow


What do you think of it?

I've got a bowl loaded with BBF for after the little one zonks out.


----------



## drastic_quench

No smokes tonight, but I put in a big order. I convinced myself that adding enough tins to get free shipping was somehow a deal I couldn't pass up!

Now I've got 8oz tins of my staples Fillmore and Robusto as well as some Solani Aged Burley Flake and Peterson 3P headed my way.

Anyone else love bulk tins? Every blender should tin their tobaccos in bulk quantities.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

drastic_quench said:


> I convinced myself that adding enough tins to get free shipping was somehow a deal I couldn't pass up!


I'm sure that took some real arm twisting, huh? :mrgreen:

I've "saved" money that way too.


----------



## stoked

Nording Hunter Fox Hound in a Hillson prince


----------



## Jack Straw

drastic_quench said:


> No smokes tonight, but I put in a big order. I convinced myself that adding enough tins to get free shipping was somehow a deal I couldn't pass up!
> 
> Now I've got 8oz tins of my staples Fillmore and Robusto as well as some Solani Aged Burley Flake and Peterson 3P headed my way.
> 
> Anyone else love bulk tins? Every blender should tin their tobaccos in bulk quantities.


I've been getting a few 8oz tins of my favorite GLP blend too. Do you break it up and jar it, or let it age in the can? I've been doing the latter.


----------



## bkeske

Newly acquired (delivered today) HOTW in my Hardcastle 3/4 bent.

Didn't realize how much I missed this great Virginia between my standard English/Balkan's.... ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> What do you think of it?


Hmm, I'm just about to try some from a mystery sender.......:wink:

Thanks for the samples sir!



Diodon nepheligina said:


> I'm sure that took some real arm twisting, huh? :mrgreen:
> 
> I've "saved" money that way too.


I happened to just make an order too. I wanted to get the free shipping so I added a couple more tins, before I knew it I was WAY over :eyebrows:


----------



## drastic_quench

Jack Straw said:


> I've been getting a few 8oz tins of my favorite GLP blend too. Do you break it up and jar it, or let it age in the can? I've been doing the latter.


I keep them in the tin until I need to open them. Then I jar. So right now I've got a few different 8ozers jarred, and when those jars run out, time to crack a new (old) tin.

With blends that I have multiple bulk tins of, I like to keep the oldest one (date-wise) in the tin for long term aging. I want to experience some twenty-year-old Fillmore on 9/24/2028. That is if I can resist selling it for the expected asking price of $10k...


----------



## commonsenseman

drastic_quench said:


> I keep them in the tin until I need to open them. Then I jar. So right now I've got a few different 8ozers jarred, and when those jars run out, time to crack a new (old) tin.
> 
> With blends that I have multiple bulk tins of, I like to keep the oldest one (date-wise) in the tin for long term aging. I want to experience some twenty-year-old Fillmore on 9/24/2028. That is if I can resist selling it for the expected asking price of $10k...


Do you think you could talk to my wife? I'm trying to convice here we should "invest" our tax return on pipe tobacco, since the price is sure to go up in the near future. No word yet........


----------



## MarkC

drastic_quench said:


> No smokes tonight, but I put in a big order. I convinced myself that adding enough tins to get free shipping was somehow a deal I couldn't pass up!


Heck, if pipesandcigars.com knew how many 'extra tins' I've ordered to meet that free shipping minimum...

Then again, I'm sure they know.


----------



## MarkC

bkeske said:


> Newly acquired (delivered today) HOTW in my Hardcastle 3/4 bent.
> 
> Didn't realize how much I missed this great Virginia between my standard English/Balkan's.... ipe:


Stop it! I'm trying really hard not to open another tin of HOTW until I've got one six months old, and there's still a month and a week to go!


----------



## MarkC

FVF for me tonight; letting this sit for a couple of weeks then transferring it to a jar was just the ticket-no 'getting used to the blend' again, just enjoyment from the first bowl!


----------



## commonsenseman

Sunza Bitches, then SG Golden Glow, then Tilbury.


----------



## dmkerr

Starting the morning off with some Walnut in an IMP XXL freehand meer. Smoked a lot of C&D Kajun Kake yesterday and discovered I need to smoke that in smaller bowls... or at least no more than a bowl a day. That stuff must be nicotine laden to the nth degree!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tried Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake today. Boy, thats a unique one. I should know better than to try something new when puttering around the yard; thats what my codger burleys are for. I'll have to try again when I can sit down and take it a little slower.


----------



## bkeske

MarkC said:


> Stop it! I'm trying really hard not to open another tin of HOTW until I've got one six months old, and there's still a month and a week to go!


Apologies Mark :mrgreen:

So; did you open it yet? It is awfully wonderful :eyebrows:

ipe:


----------



## DSturg369

Changing things up this evening with a few cigars, but did manage to get in 2 bowls of Walnut and a bowl of PA earlier.


----------



## IHT

dmkerr said:


> Smoked a lot of C&D Kajun Kake yesterday and discovered I need to smoke that in smaller bowls... or at least no more than a bowl a day. That stuff must be nicotine laden to the nth degree!


is it known to have a nicotine kick, or was it the perique messing you up?


----------



## David M

Been playing catch up all day with various items, all while sitting at my table, facing the TV off in the distance, watching the Super Bowl, honestly more for the ad's but still watching some of the game and I have enjoyed some...

McClelland Anniversary - something I am just getting to know and am giving big thumbs up.

Frog Morton, Across The Pond - in the mood for an English but a very mellow and mild English and this blend absolutely hits all the right spots to that regard.


----------



## slyder

SG Balkan Flake


----------



## phinz

Squadron Leader in a Peterson Killarney on the walk home from Finnegan's Wake in Key West.


----------



## MarkC

bkeske said:


> Apologies Mark :mrgreen:
> 
> So; did you open it yet? It is awfully wonderful :eyebrows:
> 
> ipe:


Nope; still being a good boy!

Stonehaven for me to start the night.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dmkerr said:


> Yesterday afternoon I watched the Vikings destroy the Giants while smoking some G&H Dark Flake Unscented.
> 
> Last night I pondered the Vikings inevitable collapse while smoking Hal O' The Wynd from 1995.
> 
> There are two constants in this world: First, I smoke my pipes and tobacco every chance I get, and second, a Vikings fan will always be disappointed at the end of the season.





Mad Hatter said:


> Try being a Cubs fan :kicknuts: Exhausted Rooster for me this afternoon.





DarHin said:


> *Or a Saints fan*
> 
> Smoking Peter Stokkebye Mellow & Mocha at the moment


 I guess you can't use that one anymore :mischief:


----------



## pdx

Rich's "First Smoke" in the Bent Dublin. 

man I need some new tobacco's....all I have is Rich's blends. Not that there is anything wrong w/ that but I think the taste buds need some more excitement. 
I own.... 
"Grandpa's"
"Alder street"
"Lord Cravens Havana blend"
"Lord Nelson"
"First smoke"
and 
"City of roses"
All wonderful tobacco's from Steve at Rich's.

but maybe should branch out huh?
or maybe a sample bomb?


----------



## Zeabed

C&D 420: Habana Daydream, in a GBD 5th Avenue in what seems to be a 1/4th bent squat pot or "potomato" shape.


----------



## dmkerr

Mad Hatter said:


> I guess you can't use that one anymore :mischief:


Yeah, strike the Saints off the "continuously pathetic" list!

I'm off to lunch and some C&D Burley Flake #1. I may even eat if I have time.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first bowl of University Flake. I think I may have just met Stonehaven's milder cousin. Very nice indeed. My favorite Peterson blend so far.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> My first bowl of University Flake. I think I may have just met Stonehaven's milder cousin. Very nice indeed. My favorite Peterson blend so far.


It's one of my favorite Pete blends too, I think 3P's might top the list for me though.

Today I'm smoking Red Rap in a Sav 901 Churchwarden.

I feel like Gandalf.


----------



## Jack Straw

McClelland Grey Havens

Just discovered this is already in the take a picture of your tobacco thread, so I might as well post it here to avoid duplicates:


----------



## indigosmoke

Grey Havens was the first tinned tobacco I ever smoked and I found it to be an interesting rather unique blend. It's supposed to improve with age.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> It's one of my favorite Pete blends too, I think 3P's might top the list for tme though.
> 
> Today I'm smoking Red Rap in a Sav 901 Churchwarden.
> 
> I feel like Gandalf.


How do you like that churchwarden? I'm torn between a Sav and a Johs churchwarden.


----------



## Jack Straw

indigosmoke said:


> Grey Havens was the first tinned tobacco I ever smoked and I found it to be an interesting rather unique blend. It's supposed to improve with age.


Did you go for it because of the name? I know I did. 

I'm drying it out now, it smells good with the flavoring.


----------



## RJpuffs

indigosmoke said:


> Grey Havens was the first tinned tobacco I ever smoked and I found it to be an interesting rather unique blend. It's supposed to improve with age.


I'm going through a '99 Gray Havens - and yes, it does improved DRAMATICALLY with age (had some 4 year old before, awesome as well).

Today - nothing yet, but a bowl of PS LNF awaits in a Petey b'dog, may sneak out in a bit to ignite it.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Did you go for it because of the name? I know I did.


I sure did! That and Deep Hollow as well. I begged and begged for someone to set me up with some Capstan so I could try that (thanks Moo!) and would probably buy some Short Cut to Mushrooms and Treason of Isengard if I ever had a reason to order from Just for Him. And don't get me started on the rare LOTR themed blends from GLP. If one of those tins turned up on ebay I'd be tempted to enter the fray. What can I say when it comes to Tolkien and things related I'm hopeless.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> How do you like that churchwarden? I'm torn between a Sav and a Johs churchwarden.


I like it. It's not the easiest pipe to smoke since it's so long & the draw seems a little restricted (it's the stem). But all Churchwardens may have the same issues, I'm really not sure.

I just really like the way I look when I'm smoking it ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> I like it. It's not the easiest pipe to smoke since it's so long & the draw seems a little restricted (it's the stem). But all Churchwardens may have the same issues, I'm really not sure.
> 
> I just really like the way I look when I'm smoking it ipe:


Thanks for the info. Does the churchwarden use the balsa filter?


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks for the info. Does the churchwarden use the balsa filter?


Mine doesn't take a filter, dunno if some of them do.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> Mine doesn't take a filter, dunno if some of them do.


Thanks Jeff


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks Jeff


No problem!

Also smoked some C&D Epiphany & some MacB VA #1.


----------



## indigosmoke

Moved on to a nice bowl of GLP's Ashbury.


----------



## blueeyedbum

It was going to be a nice big bowl of Virginia Spice in a Hilson freehand I've taken a liking to. 

The hands have been a bit numb today and unfortunately the Hilson became a casualty. Tenon snapped off flush with the shank as it bounced off the carpet.First casualty. 

Still going to smoke the VS. May have a couple of bowls.


----------



## mclayton

Right now, while working, I'm smoking a tin of MacBaren Navy that I've had for about a year in my Tsuge Kaga 904. Love this little guy. Got it from a guy who had the finish bubble on him, and it's been an absolute champ for me.


----------



## IHT

*e s c u d o*


----------



## Requiem

Two bowls of Marlin Flake (loving the stuff) and Westminster.


----------



## slyder

Frog Morton


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Gave the PS Luxury Twist Flake another go. Nice and slow and easy this time. Still not sure about this one. Might be time to let it rest awhile and revisit it later.


----------



## commonsenseman

SG Golden glow while contemplating opening up a tin of Black Shag.


----------



## MarkC

IHT said:


> *e s c u d o*


Yeah, but which label? 

FVF for me.


----------



## David M

I feel like a horribly grained block of briar. Full of sand holes and spots, rocks stuck up inside me, carved into me over years and years of root growth in the ground and now....someone is hacking at my insides, cutting me apart and slicing me up 5 ways through a crazy huge band saw. My insides are smoking and some of them are turning to dust. 

Slight exaggeration but unfortunately I am actually getting sick. The flipping bug hit me. Damn Flu! I am hoping I staved it off a bit from becoming a full monsoon in my head but it definitely arrived. Will know how bad tomorrow morning.

I am smoking some Macedonian Mixture (what else can be smoked at this time and still somewhat enjoyed?!?), much to my nasal cavities displeasure. Each puff seems to add 1/4 oz of fluid in my nose. Great Picture I know, sorry. I dont know if this will be my last smoke in a few days. Gosh I hope not.


----------



## MarkC

Good luck, David. I had to put my pipes away for a week a while back due to sickness. Still, that's an improvement from my cigarette days when the nicotine monkey kept me trying to smoke regardless and made me completely miserable!


----------



## Jogi

David M said:


> ...Slight exaggeration but unfortunately I am actually getting sick. The flipping bug hit me. Damn Flu! I am hoping I staved it off a bit from becoming a full monsoon in my head but it definitely arrived. Will know how bad tomorrow morning...


thread-jack eep:, but a glass of water(as hot as you like for brewing tea/coffee) with 2-3 tbsp of honey, right before bed, will make you feel much better in the morning. add half a lemon's juice to it and not only will it taste great but will fix your ENT in no time. And while boiling your water for this, you could also throw in a stick or 2 of cinnamon for that lovely aroma as well as great sinus/throat clearing effect.


----------



## DSturg369

CH in a Grabow straight Regal.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Anni Kake - It seems to get better every time I smoke it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tried SG Turkish Blend tonight for the first time. I think I'll investigate by smoking a few more bowls before I make a decision.

Smoking LNF right now.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2009


----------



## Brinson

Some Anniversary Kake gifted to me by gjcab09. Even better than I expected, and my expectations were high given how much it is talked about.


----------



## David M

Some Maltese in an old Comoy's Billiard.
I can actually taste the tobacco now.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Some 1792 in my Yellow Bole Nova.. ( I left the metal filter thingy in this time. LOL) 

Then I have for later some GLP Union Square , I just rubbed it out for drying.
That will go in my Calabresi deep bowl .. It seems to smoke very well in that pipe. 

Vin


----------



## Zeabed

Solani Virginia Flake Blend 633 in a custom made Bannard Silver ring bent billiard, a briar that really brings out the VaPer flavor in this tobacco.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

LNF ready to go. If the spirit moves me after that, I have a bowl of 1792 loaded too.


----------



## Commander Quan

Ashton Artisans Blend courtesy of Mr. Lori


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Tried SG Turkish Blend tonight for the first time. I think I'll investigate by smoking a few more bowls before I make a decision.
> 
> Smoking LNF right now.


^^^^^ Same tonight. With the addition of some MacBaren Dark Twist.


----------



## David M

Some Black Mallory in a stack bamboo billiard.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Half a bowl of Stonehaven in my new Stanwell.


----------



## dmkerr

I've been smoking a lot of C&D Epiphany lately, the newest member of my regular rotation.


----------



## Zeabed

Solani 633 (DGT'd overnight) in a Bannard smooth Hungarian.


----------



## pdx

Nothing like the early morning bowl on the back deck....listening to the birds, coffee in hand....just enjoying the peacfull moment before the day begins....
so....
Lord Nelson's blend from Rich's....in the Bent GBD Dublin.



(man i need to get some new Tobacco and a new pipe....PUFF.com pipe I await you.)


----------



## DSturg369

Got a little yard work done this morning just as the temps allowed me to get outside. Enjoyed 2 bowls of CH in a MM Legend. Not sure what I'm having post-lunch just yet.


----------



## dmkerr

pdx said:


> Nothing like the early morning bowl on the back deck....listening to the birds, coffee in hand....just enjoying the peacfull moment before the day begins....
> so....
> Lord Nelson's blend from Rich's....in the Bent GBD Dublin.
> 
> (man i need to get some new Tobacco and a new pipe....PUFF.com pipe I await you.)


The birds I hear outside sound remarkably like snow plows....


----------



## Commander Quan

I think all our snow plows flew south for the winter


----------



## mclayton

Smoking IRC Balkan Supreme in my brand new Pete. Good stuff, very good stuff.


----------



## Jack Straw

Union Square


----------



## Jack Straw

Just cracked a tin of 4 year old St. James Woods to smoke in my Pete Bulldog.


----------



## Jack Straw

Called it quits on reading, packed a big Johs Dublin Freehand full of Limerick, and popped in the new Rambo movie.


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoying some FVF in my Dad's old Medico Crest bent Bulldog. This is the first time I've smoked it.


----------



## slyder

Smokin the Frog


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Going to give H&H Virginia Spice a try.


----------



## Pugsley

Anniversary Kake in my new Lepeltier clay pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman

LNF in a Pete 68.


----------



## David M

Tonight's smoke is tastier than usual because it comes as a wonderful gift from dmkerr. Some Gordon Pym (in a Bent Billiard) which I am quickly becoming a fan of. So nice when someone 'thinks' they may know what you like and they are spot on. Thank You!


----------



## dmkerr

David M said:


> Tonight's smoke is tastier than usual because it comes as a wonderful gift from dmkerr. Some Gordon Pym (in a Bent Billiard) which I am quickly becoming a fan of. So nice when someone 'thinks' they may know what you like and they are spot on. Thank You!


My pleasure, David! Glad you're enjoying it.

I smoked SWR last night in an SMS meerschaum. I smoked the cheap stuff and sent the expensive tobacco to David. :rofl:

Seriously, the SWR was a great smoke until I hit the midway point in the bowl. First time I've tried it and I plan to play around with it some more.


----------



## IHT

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but which label?


lol, only tin i have open right now is from Jun 07. 
i do have an empty old tin sitting here at work i use for loose change (coins), and it has no labels at all on the bottom, other than a bar code.
----

yesterday at work was some 1980's *Dunhill Three Year Matured* that sucked in a _Sasieni ruff root 4dot bulldog_.
last night was some *P&C Burley Cake* (i think that's what it's called, sent to me by EvanS) in a _K. Huhn tulip_.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of Golden Sliced. After all the comments on the other thread I couldn't resist cracking open a tin.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> My first ever bowl of Golden Sliced. After all the comments on the other thread I couldn't resist cracking open a tin.


So, how was it John?


----------



## IHT

about to have a bowl of *E S C U D O!!* aka: nectar of the gods.


----------



## Jack Straw

Grey Havens in my Johs.


----------



## MarkC

I can't take it anymore; I'm popping a tin of HOTW!


----------



## DSturg369

Been smoking CH quite a bit lately, mostly because my tub of PA is at the halfway point, and last night/this morning has been no exception. CH in MM cobs for me.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

H&H Louisiana Red earlier. McClelland 2015 later. Maybe. Supposed to be in the 30's tonight down here.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Tobacconist's Connoisseur's Flake, in a Pete Aran 264.


----------



## IHT

*PS LNF* in a _Larrysson Belge_


----------



## Jack Straw

There's a romantic movie marathon on which I am currently being subjected too, so I'm breaking out the 1792.


----------



## Jack Straw

1792 is good stuff. All in all I think I prefer Irish Flake and Bracken Flake though, which to me are all in a similar style.

Now loading up some AJ's VAPer


----------



## Zeabed

Smoking Park-Lane Tobacconist's Knightsbridge, for the first time, in a Pete Aran 999.

This blend's flavor and aroma are notably similar to Penzance, my favorite English blend. I'm in no hurry to find a replacement for the Penny Z (still have plenty cellared), but Knightsbridge is so similar and fills so easily (as opposed to Penzance flake) that I would be happy smoking either of them.​


----------



## commonsenseman

McConnell Scottish Cake, then Mac Baren VA #1.


----------



## MarkC

DSturg369 said:


> Been smoking CH quite a bit lately, mostly because my tub of PA is at the halfway point, and last night/this morning has been no exception. CH in MM cobs for me.


CH has been my morning smoke for the last week or so. I have GOT to pick up some tubs of this and the Prince; I don't see giving up the tins I buy if that tax increase goes through, but doubling the price of a tub of Carter Hall or Prince Albert will definitely give me pause.

Enjoying a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster right now.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

A couple of quat-loos of Escudo. My usual evening smoke. I'm having one right now.


----------



## dmkerr

Sugar Barrel to start the day, now leaning towards C&D Bayou Morning.


----------



## Patrykk

All day SG Bracken Flake. You know we have lots of snow here


----------



## RJpuffs

A hurried bowl of year-old SG St.James Flake in a Peterson rhodesian this AM. Good stuff, wish spring would arrive already! So much to smoke, so little time (and weather). :thumb:


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Tobacconist's Connoisseurs Flake in a Savinelli Silver 121KS, a smooth pot shape.


----------



## DSturg369

Half & Half in a Brewster estate a bit earlier, now enjoying some PA in a MM cob.


----------



## Royale Duke

Running a bunch of samples through my cobbs right now.

So far I've smoked:

Rattray's Accountant's Mixture- Loved it.

C&D Elegant Emu- Loved this as well, a very unusual VAPer style blend(not a true vaper but that is the base)

CAO Old Ironsides- Loving this one too.

Gonna run through the rest tonight(Butera Royal Vintage Latakia #2, GLP Cumberland, GLP Telegraph Hill).


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Thought I'd share a blunder with you all. I have always thoroughly enjoyed a robust and hearty cigar while grilling. Tonight the weather was mild and calm and I had the grill fired up for Valentine's Dinner steaks. Rather than reach for the humidor and grab a favorite grilling cigar like an RP Edge, I thought I'd give the pipe a try. I loaded up a bowl of PS LNF, a blend I have recently smoked a few times and really enjoyed.


Boy did that ever fall flat. I mean pancake flat. 


Afterwards I thought maybe I should try a more robust blend next time. But on further reflection, I decided that sometimes its better to just leave well enough alone. I have plenty of cigars in the humidor and they have been quite neglected since I have been enjoying the pipe as of late. For me, at least, I think I just need to stick with what I know will satisfy. Next time I fire up the grill its going to be one of several zesty robustos that gets the spark. :smoke:


The pipe will just have to wait until after dinner. p


Since the PS LNF fell far short of the "hearty" mark earlier, I am going to finish up the evening with some PS Balkan Supreme.

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## IHT

*GH&Co Dark Flake unscented* in an _Orlik of Old Bond Street canadian_


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking my second bowl of some nine-year old Black Shag tonight.


----------



## David M

I forgot how good the York Full Mixture is.
Delish. In a smooth cutty.


----------



## MarkC

Stonehaven with a cup of coffee. A tough combo to beat!


----------



## David M

MarkC said:


> Stonehaven with a cup of coffee. A tough combo to beat!


Decaf?
or
You pulling an all nighter?
or
Your immune to caffeine?


----------



## MarkC

Alas, decaf for me. But every night's an allnighter with my shift. 'bout time to hit it as soon as this bowl of HOTW is gone...


----------



## RJpuffs

Before more snow shows up ... a relaxing 3/4 bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake (1 coin) in a Bjarne freehand this AM. And just finished a bowl of McCl. Gray Havens from '99 in a Bjarne rhodesian, this stuff, good, must, rest, now.


----------



## indigosmoke

University Flake. I find I'm reaching for this blend more and more.


----------



## commonsenseman

More Scottish Cake, just like yesterday & the day before. I'm really starting to like this stuff.


----------



## Patrykk

Irish Flake and in the afternoon some Univ Flake. Both from Peterson. 
Bad weather - tons of snow, lots of work but perfect tobacco


----------



## Zeabed

Solani 633 in a Stanwell Majestic 19.


----------



## David M

Scottish Mixture in a ZooLoo. (Zulu)


----------



## MarkC

Maltese Falcon. Now that the tin is almost empty, I'm starting to warm to this one...


----------



## commonsenseman

Drying out some Classic Burley Kake, smells quite aromatic.


----------



## DSturg369

Been a CH in a Cob kinda day today. Changing things up a bit and currently enjoying some Squadron Leader in a Royal Danish.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Drying out some Classic Burley Kake, smells quite aromatic.


Mmmm. That is delicious stuff. Might have to have some tomorrow morning.

Deep Hollow for me tonight.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

FVF in a Savinelli Oscar 602.


----------



## Jack Straw

St. James Woods


----------



## David M

Maltese Falcon.


----------



## plexiprs

Today has been naught but Stoneheaven ........ after breakfast, before lunch, after lunch, before getting home ..... and even now ......... Stone Heaven!!!


----------



## Zeabed

MacB Club Blend in a KW handmade POY '08 poker.


----------



## Requiem

So far, Blackwoods Flake and Abingdon.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow is on tonights menu


----------



## commonsenseman

First some Anny Kake, then some Scottish Cake.


----------



## MarkC

Earlier the last of the Maltese Falcon and a bowl of FVF. Right now Stonehaven.


----------



## pdx

Lord Nelson's blend (rich's) and Old Perth (rich's)....in the Semi-Bent Dublin GBD.


----------



## Zeabed

Bayou Morning in a Savinelli Champagne 310 KS poker/cherrywood.


----------



## David M

Red Rapparee in a Meer.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Brinson

McClelland 900 in a Savinelli Punto Oro, both from the Newbie Sampler Trade.

I figure something sweet is in order considering I just got engaged.


----------



## Jack Straw

Congrats, Brinson!

Time for some Stonehaven in my Stanwell billiard.


----------



## mclayton

Smoking some FVF in small, russian-made straight apple. Neat little pipe, couldn't tell you a damned thing about who made it past some "FAN" stamp.


----------



## commonsenseman

Congrats Brinson!

Last night had some Scottish Cake, tonight I think I'll have some Scottish Cake.


----------



## David M

Right on Brinson. Congrats!


----------



## Tom Gooding

Just finished some Scottish Cake myself, as it happens.

I was rather underwhelmed to be honest.


----------



## DSturg369

CH in a my MM cobs all day.


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Epiphany in an MM cob. Haven't tried this in a while.


----------



## commonsenseman

Old Dublin & Black Shag tonight.


----------



## goldprospector

Boswell's Berry Cobbler, yummmm!


----------



## David M

Margate in a (black) bamboo stacked billiard.


----------



## MarkC

Presbyterian Mixture


----------



## Jack Straw

About to fire up a big helping of bracken flake


----------



## RJpuffs

SG St.James Flake (18 months aged) in a Peterson rhodesian. This stuff is GOOD!


----------



## Zeabed

Finally tapped the 10-month bail top jar of Epiphany and it's been my day smoke today. Right now, DGT'd a bit, in a Savinelli Hercules 114EX, a really large lovat with a smokestack of a billiard bowl.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Now: FMotT in a UCOUL (Upshall Canadian of Unusual Length).

Later: MacB Mixture Flake in a Savinelli Goliath.


----------



## sounds7

The nice thing about not smoking in months is that everything has a bit of age on it. Had some Murrays Dunhill 965 that David M sent me a while back. Very nice in my Dunhill shell billiard.


----------



## Zeabed

More Epiphany, now in a Pete Aran 999 and with a Bannard straight billiard prepped with the remains of the evening for this blend.


----------



## Requiem

No bed for me last night... several bowls of Marlin Flake and Westminster gave me a little help.
After dinner,first bowl of Ashton's Artisan's Blend.

and now, I'll sleep for 12 hours.


----------



## DSturg369

Walnut and Fox & Hound in my MM cobs today. Ending my day with some mellow CH in yet another MM cob.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Peterson Deluxe Mixture in my Calabresi .


----------



## Brinson

Katerini Classic in the beautiful pipe Mad Hatter made and was generous enough to gift me.


----------



## pdx

Looks like I caught the cold going around....so no bowl for me tonight.
sad sad clown. 

Enjoy your health men....

puff one for the ones that can not.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow and SG Firedance Flake


----------



## Zeabed

Epiphany in a smooth custom-made jumbo lovat, a straight billiard with spiral rustication.


----------



## RJpuffs

Celebrated International Pipe Smoking Day with a bowl of HOTW in a Johs bulldog ... while the other half is celebrating Perpetual Spousal Nag Day (as with the rest of the 364 days in the year). :behindsofa:


----------



## DSturg369

Happy IPSD all! Started the celebration with some Sugar Barrel in a MM cob this morning. Now on to some CH in a King's Imperial straight pot.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland in my Viprati Rusti'Canadian.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Old Joe Kranz for the afternoon, and some SG Golden Glow drying for tonight


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake in the Stanwell


----------



## drastic_quench

Union Square in my Sav Baronet Canadian. The temps neared thirty, so it was time to break out the briar.

There was a lot of fanfare for Union Square upon its release, but I'm not hearing much about it these days. Is it moving from fan favorite to sleeper status?


----------



## mrsmitty

Bowl of Harvest Cut Flake (b&m bulk blend), and a bowl of 10th ave (b&m bulk blend).


----------



## indigosmoke

In honor of International Pipe Smokers Day I will soon be enjoying my first ever bowl of Three Nuns. Hope all you BOTL have had a great day!


----------



## nate560

Opened a tin of 2005 Blackwoods Flake smoking in this Ashton.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

After an afternoon ride on my Ducati, a bowl of Escudo and a bottle of Beck's. That's "international".


----------



## Jack Straw

Finished off the day with Dan's Limerick


----------



## commonsenseman

About to smoke my first bowl of the day, some Black Shag. Then I plan to follow it up with a bowl of Bracken Flake.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2009; wrong holiday, but what the heck...


----------



## David M

Macedonian in a billiard.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing the day off with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## bkeske

It's a cob Sunday. Right now Pease Charing Cross.....the rest of the day? Who knows, but will probably all be in the cob.

Mark, good to see you finally broke down and opened that HOTW. :mrgreen:


----------



## DSturg369

Pulled my Sav' Capri Root Briar off the rack this morning and loaded it with some gifted Bullseye Flake. Following that was some 1Q in a Dr Grabow, Wife loves the aroma. Onwards now to some PA Choice Blend in a MM cob.


----------



## MarkC

bkeske said:


> Mark, good to see you finally broke down and opened that HOTW. :mrgreen:


Yeah, I tried. I compromised by opening the newest can rather than the oldest; told myself it was okay since the oldest one "needed more age" 

I'm finishing off a bowl of Stonehaven that was half smoked before I head off to work. For some reason, the nicotine in this blend really kicks my ass; a whole bowl at once can be a bit much.


----------



## Zeabed

Smoking some Solani 633 in a Peterson Silver Smooth POY '09, a fairly new pipe that I'm breaking in slowly and it's coming along very nicely.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a first bowl of H&H Marble Kake this morning. For the first 1/3, I thought I was smoking air. Very underwhelming. Then at about the halfway mark it started to develop. It became mild and smooth with a subtle and refined virginia-sweetness for the rest of the bowl. Quite nice. Nice enough that I'll probably order some more.

Later tonight it will be some SG Golden Glow.


----------



## Stan41

Opening Night in a Pete 312


----------



## commonsenseman

Butera Pelican while debating what tin to open next.


----------



## dmkerr

I've been having a bit of a "love-hate" relationship with Charles Fairmorn's Lancers Slices lately. I love the flavor but hate the gritty mouth-feel. This stuff is as smooth as rolling skates on gravel but it tastes wonderful!


----------



## David M

Gritty mouth feel on Lancer's eh? Huh. I tried some a while back from a friends old tin and loved it. Only had 2 bowls though. Just got some sent to me via the sampler trade but have yet to spark some up. 

***

Got my Comptons order today (sarcastic emoticons... :cheer2: :banana: :high5: anda: :rockon: and fired up some 'Square Mile' for the first time. Its very good but very mellow. Nothing really complex in flavor, which is what I usually like. Its definitely good but when looking for added bang in the muchos flavor area, it does not do the trick.


----------



## DSturg369

Several MM cobs with CH today. Currently enjoying PA in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

1793 this morning and afternoon.

Had a heck of a time getting 1792 to stay lit the last few times I smoked it. Dried it for a couple hours, dried it overnight, rubbed it out completely, partially rubbed it out. Nothing seemed to help.

I decided to mix a broken up piece of 1792 flake with something easy and mellow that burns well. It had to have flavors that complement and not clash with it. 

Now I know that Half-and-Half does not have much of a reputation and there are many that really don't like it. From the pouch and tub that I have, it has always been a nice mild smoke with hints of nice virginia flavor. It needs to be dried out to get rid of the odd taste of the casing, but I have found that from the tub, it dries out quite quickly.

Anyway, I mixed up my broken 1792 flake with some Half-and-Half to see if I could keep the bowl lit. No problem. One charring light. One additional light. No question I was smoking 1792. There was very little contribution that I could discern from the Half-and-Half; the 1792 steamrolled right over the top of it flavor-wise. It was probably on the light side for nic if compared to a bowl of straight 1792 flake, but I could feel the vise tightening on my temples toward the end of the bowl.

So there it is: Half plus Half plus 1792 = 1793

While I have no doubt this flake has been cut with countless other blends with interesting results, my intention here was simply to improve the burn while altering it's flavor as little as possible.


----------



## pdx

Troost in the new(super old) estate GBD Specuale Standard BullDog...
.....while out at the BBQ grilling chicken, sipping on Campari.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> 1793 this morning and afternoon.
> 
> Had a heck of a time getting 1792 to stay lit the last few times I smoked it. Dried it for a couple hours, dried it overnight, rubbed it out completely, partially rubbed it out. Nothing seemed to help.
> 
> I decided to mix a broken up piece of 1792 flake with something easy and mellow that burns well. It had to have flavors that complement and not clash with it.
> 
> Now I know that Half-and-Half does not have much of a reputation and there are many that really don't like it. From the pouch and tub that I have, it has always been a nice mild smoke with hints of nice virginia flavor. It needs to be dried out to get rid of the odd taste of the casing, but I have found that from the tub, it dries out quite quickly.
> 
> Anyway, I mixed up my broken 1792 flake with some Half-and-Half to see if I could keep the bowl lit. No problem. One charring light. One additional light. No question I was smoking 1792. There was very little contribution that I could discern from the Half-and-Half; the 1792 steamrolled right over the top of it flavor-wise. It was probably on the light side for nic if compared to a bowl of straight 1792 flake, but I could feel the vise tightening on my temples toward the end of the bowl.
> 
> So there it is: Half plus Half plus 1792 = 1793
> 
> While I have no doubt this flake has been cut with countless other blends with interesting results, my intention here was simply to improve the burn while altering it's flavor as little as possible.


I have tried that before with Carter Hall, I enjoyed it as well. It added a nice nuttiness to the 1792.

From now 1792 & CH will be known as "1792 & 3/4".

I'm smoking some VA #1 myself.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster. But now I want some 1792 to mix....


----------



## indigosmoke

Brittish Woods this morning.


----------



## Zeabed

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Savinelli Virginia 802, a canadian-style billiard. I began smoking some of this blend yesterday. I'm liking LBF very much, but I've found that it smokes noticeably better in some pipes than in others, despite using the same filling method in all of them.


----------



## mrsmitty

Going to break in a few new pipes tonight with some Carter Hall. Hopefully will be getting some new bulk baccy soon.


----------



## Brinson

Mississippi River in a Savinelli Punto Oro.

Mississippi River strikes me as a very complex smoke. I'm really liking it.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a bowl of 18 month old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. For the 'noon, a bowl of 18 month old SG St.James Flake is planned in a Peterson rhodesian. Damn rain.


----------



## sebast

This morning some Captain Black White, waiting my noob sampler trade from RJpuffs to try other stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## clint7480

Last night I had my first taste of Peterson's Old Dublin, which smoked wonderfully in my Peterson Kapet pipe. The flavors improved and became slightly fruity as the bowl burned down, as many have stated. I can see this becoming a regular smoke that I can rotate in with my beloved Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake with my "morning" coffee ipe:


----------



## David M

Comptons Mixture # 10 in a bent billiard.


----------



## pdx

Peterson University Flake in GBD bent pot.....mmmmm sorta nutty and sweet.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

H&H Louisiana Red. Maybe a bowl of H&H Virginia Spice afterward.


----------



## DSturg369

Thoroughly enjoying some gifted Luxury Twist Flake in a Grabow Royal Duke.


----------



## commonsenseman

Brown #4 Rope, then Best Brown Flake.


----------



## gibson_es

good ol walgreens backy


----------



## Davetopay

Today we are partaking of the chef's tasting menu:

1st course, PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Savinelli Antique Shell billiard

2nd course, Wessex Brigade Classic VA in a Savinelli 619ex Goliath panel

3rd course, Peterson University Flake in a Savinelli Linea76 04

4th course, PS Luxury Bull's Eye Flake in a Nording sitter


----------



## MarkC

And I'm taking the opposite approach; I'm on my third bowl of FVF for the day. 

First in a Stanny Blast billiard, second in a St. Ives bent bulldog, now in a Dr. Grabow bent billiard. I mention the pipes (normally I don't; I don't have enough to make it interesting!) because I've come to the conclusion that the Dr. Grabow is frankly better than any basket pipe I've owned. I've come to the conclusion that buying basket pipes on the net without an opportunity to check the drilling is just a waste of time and money.


----------



## indigosmoke

British Woods and C&D's Blockade Runner


----------



## Jack Straw

1792, later Cumberland. Gonna see if I can sneak in some Mac B Navy Flake.


----------



## MarkC

I'm still on the FVF kick; I seem to do this a lot, just stick to one tobacco for a bit. I just wish I knew which one it would be before I started popping tins...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> I'm still on the FVF kick; I seem to do this a lot, just stick to one tobacco for a bit. I just wish I knew which one it would be before I started popping tins...


Why? Its more fun to have 20 open tins :crazy:

Today going through a bowl of year 'n half aged SG St.James flake remnant found in a pouch at work, yum!


----------



## Pugsley

Breaking in a new Savinelli Tundra 315 EX with a big bowl of Carter Hall.


----------



## drastic_quench

Pugsley said:


> Breaking in a new Savinelli Tundra 315 EX with a big bowl of Carter Hall.


A 315 in the Tundra finish? Wow, she must be a beaut. I'd have a few Tundras myself, but I require my pipes have black stems for some reason.


----------



## Pugsley

drastic_quench said:


> A 315 in the Tundra finish? Wow, she must be a beaut. I'd have a few Tundras myself, but I require my pipes have black stems for some reason.


It's gorgeous, I got it from Frenchy when he was selling leftovers on Ebay. If I wasn't so clueless with cameras I'd post a pic of it.

P.S. Here's the link to the original listing but it looks much better in the flesh.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290389485443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## DSturg369

Me and my MM cobs today, alternating PA and CH.


----------



## Zeabed

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Pete POY '09 Smooth, same as the one thumbnailed.


----------



## MarkC

FVF again. I was thinking about dropping this one at one point; I liked it, but there were quite a few others I liked better. Now I'm beginning to rethink this course of action...


----------



## sebast

i will try some FVF, the one RJ send me...


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake


----------



## commonsenseman

Scottish Cake.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of H&H Louisiana Red last night. Strange mix, that one. I've been smoking it for a few days now. One bowl is bland and totally unsatisfying then the next is nice and tangy. Maybe its me or its how long I let it dry out but I cant seem to get it to be a consistent performer.

This morning was cool and wet after a bunch of rain last night. I loaded up a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture, put on a jacket and took the dog out for his morning walk. Very nice. I can see going back to this one on cool mornings and evenings many times.


----------



## RJpuffs

First ever (partial) bowl of Rattray Black Virginia in a Johs bulldog. A lumpy blend, I haven't quite figured out the best way to fill it yet.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Going to give MacBaren Golden Extra a first try tonight


----------



## Jack Straw

Dan Limerick. I'm almost done with this tin, went through it fast! Stuff is delicious.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Dan Limerick. I'm almost done with this tin, went through it fast! Stuff is delicious.


I've never had Limerick but I enjoy Galway very much and I have a tin of Shannon on the way. For me tonight it's been Stonehaven and British Woods.


----------



## Twiggz

yesterday was a heavy smoking day for me. I had a try at Peterson's 3P for the first time. I think next time Ill dice it up a bit more because I had a little trouble keeping it lit. It gave me a little vitamin N throat tickle.

Next was FMOTB. I liked this a lot. Its close to my anni cake, but more mild IMO. 

And I ended the night (or should I say it ended my night) with Pete's Irish Flake. Love the full flavor, but damn its too strong for me.


----------



## TheRealBonger

Tried uni. flake for the first time. Smoked it in my bjarne straight Dublin. First taste was good, I expected over the top berry flavoring. It was very mild and complimented the virginia well. Can't wait to have some more


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some Black Shag on the way to a pipe swap, then Bracken Flake on the way home.

I picked up an ancient tin of JFG Brown Flake, he claimed it's over 20 years old, no idea how old it really is though.


----------



## plexiprs

Night Cap in a big fist-sized Castello that sees nothing but NC. Half way through bowl number two .....


----------



## DSturg369

Smoked several bowls today, now ending my day with some CH in a MM cob.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster. One bowl of this, and FVF is back to an okay for me. I find them to be very similar, but get a bit more of whatever it is I'm looking for in this type of tobacco with the HV. Dammit, this should be made by Samuel Gawith!


----------



## bkeske

Received my first order of Stokkebye Bullseye Flake today (in my Pete System), and have been smoking it all day as well. I think I like it ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

Chocolate Flake while "studying" for a test.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a cob full of HOTW to prepare myself to face another work day...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> I'm having a cob full of HOTW to prepare myself to face another work day...


Man, you really love that stuff, don't you!


----------



## FiveStar

Just tried my first bowl of Peterson's Perfect Plug. Seems I failed to pack it correctly or something, but what smoked correctly was VERY tasty!


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Man, you really love that stuff, don't you!


Oh, yeah! 

Tonight it's "science experiment night": Hamborger Veermaster smoked in my Stanwell Legend Canadian, which is my main Balkan pipe. Could be interesting!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> Oh, yeah!
> 
> Tonight it's "science experiment night": Hamborger Veermaster smoked in my Stanwell Legend Canadian, which is my main Balkan pipe. Could be interesting!


Sounds like you are in for a treat. Never had HV but I saw somewhere that it is similar to Marble Kake, which I had a bowl of yesterday.

Had a very nice bowl of golden glow earlier today on the way home. Next up... MacBaren Symphony


----------



## DSturg369

The last couple of days it's been all Carter Hall in various pipes, but I enjoy it best in my MM cobs. Great OTC that if you need to try for yourself!


----------



## Zeabed

Spent the day with three bowls of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake, the last one in a Peterson Smooth POY '09. No bite, but this batch has not been long out of the tin and I got a bit of a nic wallop out of it. I've got some more that's been aging for about a year, so I hope the nic hit is tamed somewhat when I try it next. Otherwise, it's a very good vaper, that I suspect will benefit from aging.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking '08 Christmas Cheer right now, gonna have some Tilbury afterwards.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking '08 Christmas Cheer right now, gonna have some Tilbury afterwards.


Let me know how the Tilbury is, I've had my eye on it for a while.

This AM a nice bowl of year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. For the PM, assuming I don't drown in this freezing rain, a bowl of year old SG St. James Flake awaits in a Peterson rhodesian. ray2:


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Let me know how the Tilbury is, I've had my eye on it for a while.
> 
> This AM a nice bowl of year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. For the PM, assuming I don't drown in this freezing rain, a bowl of year old SG St. James Flake awaits in a Peterson rhodesian. ray2:


It's pretty good stuff, more mild than I expected it to be, but has a nice VA flavor.


----------



## drastic_quench

Solani Aged Burley Flake in my Chacom Canaries pipe


----------



## indigosmoke

It's Deep Hollow and Pelican for me this evening.


----------



## MasonM

Uhle's Bishop's Move in a Peterson 309.


----------



## cp478

I am finally tapped out on royal yacht so tonight i went with HOTW.


----------



## Requiem

Solani Silver Flake and Abingdon


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MacBaren Symphony earlier. After reading so much about the MacBaren MacBite, I went extra easy on this one. I found it surprisingly mild and no tongue nips whatsoever. Maybe I'm getting the hang of this afterall...

Got some SG Skiff Mixture drying for a little later.


----------



## MarkC

cp478 said:


> I am finally tapped out on royal yacht so tonight i went with HOTW.


Hmmm...that's an idea!


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked my first ever bowl of Penzance tonight, I think I like it, very rich & full compared to most other English blends I've had.

Also had a bowl of 20+ year old Brown Flake which was absolutely delightful stuff.


----------



## MarkC

Scratch my last post; I'm going with Hamborger Veermaster tonight.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Also had a bowl of 20+ year old Brown Flake which was absolutely delightful stuff.


You stink!


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> You stink!


Possibly, but this Brown Flake smells awesome!!!

I have to say, 20 years just might be it's "sweet spot" ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Well, I'll have to save one of my tins until I'm 71 and find out!

Finishing a bowl of Stonehaven this morning. (Why do I always want to call this stuff "Stonehenge"?)


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Well, I'll have to save one of my tins until I'm 71 and find out!
> 
> Finishing a bowl of Stonehaven this morning. (Why do I always want to call this stuff "Stonehenge"?)


Actually, Stonehenge would be a good name for a blend. It could be part of the Ancient Evenings collection featuring:

Stonehenge 
Valley of the Kings
Colossus of Rhodes
The Great Wall
Tower of Babel
Hanging Gardens of Babylon
Easter Island
Nazca


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> Smoked my first ever bowl of Penzance tonight, I think I like it, very rich & full compared to most other English blends I've had.


Now you are tempting me to open the tin I got from you a while back. I've been holding off figuring if it doesn't come back I won't be hooked on it and can trade it to some other Penzance loving puffer who is going through withdrawal.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Now you are tempting me to open the tin I got from you a while back. I've been holding off figuring if it doesn't come back I won't be hooked on it and can trade it to some other Penzance loving puffer who is going through withdrawal.


:heh: That'll be me soon.


----------



## RJpuffs

After jarring 3 lbs combined of PS LNF and LTF last night, swept the remnant debris off the desk and got a bowlful each. LTF in the AM, and LNF ongoing with a potty break and online browse.


----------



## RHNewfie

Some Uni Flake in a small meer. A little too stout of a choice for my first pipe in a month!


----------



## Jack Straw

2015 in my big ass joh's dublin. Truly a magnificent tobacco.


----------



## Pugsley

First ever bowl of G.L. Pease "Haddo's Delight" ..... I'm really liking this.


----------



## MarkC

I popped a tin of Union Square last night and I'm continuing with that. Sort of a "second tryout" as I tried it six months ago, liked the first tin, but then when I ordered three more didn't care for the next tin. I've since learned that with very few exceptions I'm much better off taking a break from any given tobacco rather than smoking it continuously, one tin after the other. So I'm hoping this one's more like the first tin than the second. Plus, I figure six months of age can't hurt, either. We'll see...


----------



## RJpuffs

Pugsley said:


> First ever bowl of G.L. Pease "Haddo's Delight" ..... I'm really liking this.


I like it some of the times. There is a "rummy-ashy" aftertaste that annoys me. A better "version" is C&D Exhausted Rooster, a broken flake that is like Haddo's on steroids. I like to smoke both alternately.

This AM - a bowl of Rattray's Black VA. Review posted in the review thread.


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni to start the day.


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> Balkan Sasieni to start the day.


Your posts like these always throw me for a loop. :lol:


----------



## dmkerr

First ever bowl of Astley's #44 Dark Virginia Flake. I think the "dark" designation is in the flavor rather than the color, and I think this one is going to turn out exactly to my liking! Almost a perique-like spiciness, but no perique - just a nice, straight VA flake, cut in small squares. Nice!


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Your posts like these always throw me for a loop. :lol:


It's an odd schedule, but I'd probably never make it as a 9 to 5er any more...


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane's Knightsbridge, in a custom made straight, oversized billiard with spiral rustication belt.


----------



## Stan41

Carter Hall in a Charatan 210DC


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Anni Kake in a MMcob... , 

Then I had the nerve to add a fresh pinch more on a half burnt bowl.
- A juicy uncrumbled piece of a Kake edge no less.

Vin


----------



## MarkC

Well, it finally happened: I managed a whole bowl with no relights. (I'm slower than most I suppose...) A bowl of Carter Hall in a Stanwell Billiard outside of the laundromat while waiting for the dryer to stop. It was probably due to my superior packing method: shove the pipe in the pouch and shove it in with my fingers, tamp with my thumb and fire up. Sometimes I think we modern pipe smokers over analyze a bit...


----------



## Patrykk

Saturday evening - Bracken Flake. Today morning - Billy Budd - Never get tired by these two.

Have a nice sunday!


----------



## commonsenseman

Had Tilbury & Irish Oak last night.


----------



## Patrykk

How do you like Tillbury out there?
Here in Poland its so much disgusting its is realy hard to smoke.
I believe this tobacco is not made here, but still its pretty harsh.
How is it with You guys?

Now smoking some Dunhill Mix Medium.


----------



## commonsenseman

Patrykk said:


> How do you like Tillbury out there?
> Here in Poland its so much disgusting its is realy hard to smoke.
> I believe this tobacco is not made here, but still its pretty harsh.
> How is it with You guys?
> 
> Now smoking some Dunhill Mix Medium.


I like it. It's a nice, sweet Virginia. I'm glad I have a few extra tins.


----------



## Z.Kramer

PS Balkan Supreme.


Is no one else smoking their pipe tonight?


----------



## Pugsley

Anniversary Kake ...... getting low, time to place another order.


----------



## KBibbs

PS LBF for me. I've been loving this stuff lately.
Tomorrow I'm going to break out the sample of Peterson's Old Dublin that Vin sent me. I'm a slow smoker, and almost always stick to virginias so this will be one of my first english blends. If it's like most of the cigars I've had, should be good.


----------



## indigosmoke

Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## thewileyman

Frog Morton on the Town. A most excellent smoke indeed.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

About to load a couple of coins of LBF that have been drying for a couple hours.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster


----------



## WWhermit

From Sunday...

Deep Hollow 7/10
Grey Havens 8/10
Virginia Woods 7/10

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Skandavinik full aroma tobacco in Savinelli Duca Carlo 621 pipe. It was quite satisfying. I will be getting some PS Balkan Supreme soon and will be trying it.


----------



## MarkC

Oh. My. God. I couldn't sleep, so I got up and loaded a bowl of Union Square. This one just "clicked" for me. If I only get one bowl per tin like this, it'll be worth the price of the tin!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow. I don't know if it just hit me right, or because I had the patience to wait until it was six months old this time around, but that was awesome!


----------



## pdx

Just enjoyed a nice bowl of MB-Mixture Scottish Blend in a MM Cob on the back deck w/ my morning coffee. Twas a great morning.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking Dark Twist right now, planning to smoke some Brown Flake soon.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Coffee-Cup said:


> Skandavinik full aroma tobacco in Savinelli Duca Carlo 621 pipe. It was quite satisfying. I will be getting some PS Balkan Supreme soon and will be trying it.


Just tried the Balkan Supreme for the first time the other night. It was a touch more subtle than I expected, and very good. Tastes very similar to Balkan Sasieni to me.

I am trying to decide if I like that, or Proper English better.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a year-old HOTW in a Johs b'dog. Followed by a quick PS LNF in a Peterson b'dog. And just finished up a (first ever) bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a Bjarne freehand. Ah, spring!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of LBF ready for last night and never got around to it. So it was a nice lunchtime bowl today. Had some Golden Shag from a local B&M while out with the dog around sundown, and BBF ready for a little later.

edit: finished off the night with some H&H Ten to Midnight with a couple fingers of 12 year Macallan.


----------



## David M

Anniversary McClelland in a blasted Bent Billiard.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just smoked a bowl of Old Red in a wooden MM (Ozark).


----------



## Jack Straw

Finished a bowl of Stonehaven, drying out Maltese Falcon


----------



## RHNewfie

Uni Flake in a no name meer


----------



## Bryant

Local bought tobacco from Straus Tobacconist; one called Losantiville, another called Anderson Ferry Cherry. I was running low on the two so I mixed them together to produce a very nice cavendish aromatic blend which has a hint of sweetness and that smokes on the rich side. 

Earlier today I tried the triple Bourbon, a concoction I made up myself. Basically after cleaning a pipe, let some Scotch sit in the bowl for a little while, dump it out, then let dry. At the same time take the Sav filter and let it sit in the Scotch, let it dry. Finally, the smoke; added a nice blend from Straus called Kentucky Gentleman which has a hint of bourbon. The layers of complexity from the bourbon cavendish draws out the flavor from both the pipe itself and the Sav balsa filter which were enriched with Scotch.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake, in a Sav Silver 121 KS, a slightly bent pot shape.


----------



## David M

Butera Latakia No. 2 (from the heavens to us) in a blasted black military stem billiard.


----------



## WWhermit

Today was GL Pease's Barbary Coast.

I give it a 7.5 or 8/10. It's a strong tobacco, and I'm not big in the Vitamin-N department, but it's got a great taste and depth to it. I'll be buying more.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Union Square. Nice, but not the magical bowl it was last night...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Another bowl of Union Square. Nice, but not the magical bowl it was last night...


Same pipe? Same baccy "moistness"? I'm trying to figure this blend out too ... gotta be a magic switch that activates its flavor. Is it better dry? Is it better wet? Is it better smoked hanging upside down from the rafters? Inquiring minds want to know!

This AM - a nice 4 year old McCletchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand, DGT'd and dragged the bowl out for 2 hours. For the 'noon, a bowl of 10 year old McC. Gray Havens awaits in a Bjarne rhodesian. A McKetchupy kinda day.


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> Same pipe? Same baccy "moistness"? I'm trying to figure this blend out too ... gotta be a magic switch that activates its flavor. Is it better dry? Is it better wet? Is it better smoked hanging upside down from the rafters? Inquiring minds want to know!


Same pipe, same moistness. I dunno. It's a toughie! Maybe the pipe needed a rest, but I don't know why; those are the only two bowls I've smoked in it this week.

HOTW today.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first bowl of SPC Plum Pudding (thanks, Shuckins!). Very nice indeed, and there is something about crumble cakes that appeals to me.


----------



## DSturg369

CH in my MM Country Gent at this point in time. Been smoking CH all day today, in various MM cobs.


----------



## WWhermit

McClelland's # 27 in a Savinelli Billiard. Good, reminded me a lot of Christmas Cheer 2007 and McC's Bulk 2015. I give it a 7/10.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT

i've had *JF Germaines Royal Jersey Perique* in the _original ClubStogie forum pipe_ from '07, and some old *Rattrays Old Gowrie* in a _Larrysson Pipes "Bun"_ recently... nothing this morning, had to give my tongue a rest, i'm out of practice after this bad winter.


----------



## indigosmoke

My last bowl of Stonehaven. Goodbye for now old friend.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> My last bowl of Stonehaven. Goodbye for now old friend.


:hurt:

Tis a sad, sad day.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> :hurt:
> 
> Tis a sad, sad day.


It is indeed. Count me in on the stampede for more when it arrrives. That is unless someone has some they want to part with...perhaps for a tin of Three Nuns?


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> It is indeed. Count me in on the stampede for more when it arrrives. That is unless someone has some they want to part with...perhaps for a tin of Three Nuns?


Stop it; you're making me wish I hadn't opened and jarred both bags!

Carter Hall and a cup of coffee to get the old body started right now...


----------



## Commander Quan

Now that the snow has finally melted I had spent part of the morning raking the leaves that I had neglected in the back yard last fall, and smoked some SG chocolate flake in a cob while doing it.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I've got a bowl of LTF loaded and some MacBaren VA #1 rubbed out and drying. Haven't chosen the end of evening bowl yet but it will be dark and smoky. Either Skiff Mixture or Spilman's Mixture.


----------



## Verschnupft

Smoking a bowl of 1792, and up next is my first bowl of Anni Kake. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Requiem

Artisan's Blend in a Mastro de Paja. The best smoke I had in the last months.


----------



## commonsenseman

About to light a bowl of LBF in a Dr Grabow.


----------



## Zeabed

Solani 633 in a Peterson Smooth POY '09.


----------



## Verschnupft

Finished a bowl of Anni Kake, and to my enjoyment it lived up to the hype.

In fact, think I'll have another now.


----------



## pdx

I am liking Orlik golden sliced more and more....tonight in the mm cob.
Sweet sassy moleassy...mmmm mmm good.


----------



## MarkC

I shouldn't have read everyone's posts with an empty pipe; I _thought_ I knew what I was going to smoke...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I finally got my PS Balkan Supreme in the mail today and I had my first pipefull of this tobacco this afternoon with a cup of coffee. The taste and smell was great. The tobacco burned cool and was simply delightful. I plan to have another bowl again tomorrow after my cigar.


----------



## RHNewfie

I have this very small bowl Dr G, a Duke or some such thing that I have reserved for a batch of 2004 Stonehaven, it was awesome! Say, will smoking English blends in this pipe be ok?


----------



## RJpuffs

RHNewfie said:


> I have this very small bowl Dr G, a Duke or some such thing that I have reserved for a batch of 2004 Stonehaven, it was awesome! Say, will smoking English blends in this pipe be ok?


English/Latakia blends will ghost a briar, rendering it useless for anything except another English blend in the future. Meers and cobs are exempt from (excessive) ghosting.


----------



## RHNewfie

Thought so, I will keep it for the stonehaven. Looked at the pipe, its a Lark not a Duke. Very small!


----------



## Jack Straw

Tried cube cutting 3P's into strips and lightly rubbing - it worked very well.


----------



## David M

Maltese in a mini Cavalier.


----------



## stoked

Mixture 79 in a Brylon




Got ya!

Sugar Barrel in an MM cob. Mmmmm!


----------



## Pugsley

Just finished a bowl of Carter Hall in a Mastro Beraldi dublin. For the past seven days I have smoked nothing but CH. Went on a bit of a pipe buying spree in the past few months and decided it was time to build some cake in all the new ones and have gone through a third of a 14 oz. tub in a week. Gawd am I sick of CH!


----------



## Verschnupft

Finishing up a bowl of 1792 in a Johs freehand.

Might end the night with some Esoterica Dorchester that I've been meaning to try.


----------



## MarkC

Good old HOTW.


----------



## Zeabed

McClelland's Frog Morton on the Bayou in a Sav Champagne 310 KS, a smooth poker/cherrywood.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

About to take a first ever bowl of MacBaren Scottish Mixture for a walk with the dog . Have some LBF loaded up for later.


----------



## dmkerr

C&D Burley Flake #2 in a Baki meer.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## kopsis

This evening I'm gonna try escudo for the first ever - maybe in Bari Jaeger :happy:


----------



## Uelrindru

Tonights smoke is Chocolate Mousse, I just can't get enough of the stuff


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of LNF in a pete 68 last night.


----------



## pdx

A wee bit early but....
Enjoying a bowl of RealIrish (rich's) in the Lucky Peterson Find....
Happy puffing and Happy Paddy's day.


----------



## DSturg369

I'm just happy as hell to be able to be smoking again after a severe bout with a stomach flu, so sitting here this evening with a cool breeze flowing through the house enjoying some PA in a MM cob.


----------



## IHT

C&D Bayou Morning Flake in my Rad Davis bent brandy...

after 6-8 months of being open and able to breathe, it's still pretty flavorless. beautiful tobacco, easily rubs out, but no damn flavor to speak of.


----------



## commonsenseman

Breaking in a "new" Highland Briar with some Luxury Bullseye Flake.


----------



## Coyotero

Desi Murli Khus for the nargile.


----------



## Zeabed

FMOTB in a Sasieni Four Dot Burton, a Ruff-Root half bent from the family era. To be followed in the fullness of time by more FMOTB in a Sav Silver 121KS pot.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Peterson's Perfect Plug in my Peterson System Pipe while drinking a Smithwicks.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some St James Flake earlier (after one bowl I'm already pretty sure I like it), now I'm smoking Union Square (not great fully rubbed out, I think I'll try folding & stuffing next).


----------



## Stan41

Carter Hall in a Pete 314


----------



## kvv098

SG St. James Flake in Stanvell 62 made for Uhle's 90s universary


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM, in perfect spring weather (finally!) a bowl of HOTW in a Johs bulldog. After l/munch a bowl of GLP Fillmore in a Bjarne freehand. Ahhh. Washed the cars. Ugh. Need another smoke now.


----------



## Pipe Organist

MacB "Honey & Chocolate" in a Caminetto (Ascorti era) Business KS 147.

Yum.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a delicious bowl of Tilbury, complements of a trade with Commonsenseman. Reminds me a lot of SG Golden Glow with a touch more complexity to it. Nice stuff. Think I may have to procure some of this.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Had a delicious bowl of Tilbury, complements of a trade with Commonsenseman. Reminds me a lot of SG Golden Glow with a touch more complexity to it. Nice stuff. Think I may have to procure some of this.


Glad you're enjoying it!

I'm smoking Rattray's Black Virginia courtesy of RJ Puffs, reminds me a little of a McClellands VA.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> I'm smoking Rattray's Black Virginia courtesy of RJ Puffs.


I'm about to hit the buy button on an order with a lb. of this good stuff! Thanks for introducing me to it!

BTW. I recently had a bowl of LJ Heart VA. I had forgotten how nice this one is. I'm ordering up some more of this too. Hope yours treats you well too.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Tonight I smoked a bowl of skandavinik full aromo and PS Balkan Supreme before I enjoyed my Victor Sinclair Cigar. I found that I made a change to pack my pipes loosely with the tobacco; the result was that the smoke was more enjoyable. I obviously have been packing my pipes too tight-this is a learning experience.


----------



## MarkC

It's virginia night! HOTW followed by Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## DSturg369

Slowly sipping some Carter Hall in a MM cob before heading out the door for a little fishing this morning. Pipes & tobacco are packed for the trip.


----------



## RJpuffs

Rattray Black Virginia this AM in a Jirsa mini-calabash (czech pipe). Not quite a cavendish, not quite an aromatic, not quite a virginia. Mildly enjoyable, easy burn and cool smoke, give it credit for that.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

2008 Xmas Cheer, then Accountant's Mixture


----------



## MarkC

Let's see..tonight I managed to sneak in Hamborger Veermaster, Squadron Leader, and now a nightcap of Carter Hall. Need I say? In a cob!


----------



## commonsenseman

TOI Limerick then 2 bowls of LTF last night.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Mac B's Navy Flake--at least I think its Navy Flake-- that I stored away, lost, and just found. Pretty damn good, now that it has aged.


Edit: 666th post...does that mean I'm gonna get my soul eaten by Satan now? :/ better smoke more to keep Old Nick away. lol


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Union Square.


How's that blend working out?

This AM, HOTW in a Johs b'dog! For later, Reiner LGF awaits in a Nording Eriksen.


----------



## MattBrooklyn

trying Dan Blue Note for the first time tonight


----------



## nate560

St James Wood in a Ferndown.


----------



## DSturg369

Started my day with Sugar Barrel, then on to some Walnut, and now on to some Carter Hall... All in MM cobs.


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> How's that blend working out?


It's real hit or miss for me. I had a bowl the other night that was exceptional, but most of the time, it just leaves me flat. I'm afraid it's not for me, but I'm sure there's enough people out there buying it to pull up the slack...

I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to go to the cupboard and grab some Stonehaven or open the pouch of Prince Albert I just bought. Then again, it's beautiful out there today, and this little voice is telling me 9 months is enough to try out that Anny Kake. I'm paralyzed by indecision!

F*** it, I'll just load up a bowl of Carter Hall while I think...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of 2015 for lunch, Firedance flake on the way home, and some Golden Glow loaded up and awaiting the match.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> .....this little voice is telling me 9 months is enough to try out that Anny Kake.....


^^^^^ My suggestion.

I'll be smoking some LTF shortly.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Hearth and Home Louisiana Red earlier today and now PS English Luxury.


----------



## MarkC

I went ahead and tried the free box of Mixture 79 I had on hand. About a quarter bowl of it. All I can say is, I see photos of Hef hanging out with the babes all the time, but after that, I want proof that he actually did anything with them. The root beer pouch aroma was interesting, but the old lady perfume was horrible. And if you guys are still trying to find that tobacco with the cats piss, there's some of it in here!

I need some Stonehaven to clear my palate. NOW.


----------



## smokinmojo

Uhle's Perfection Plug Burley in a Custombilt.

ipe:


----------



## Gigmaster

I just finished a bowl of Creamy Butterscotch Cavendish from my local tobacconist, in a brand-new French Fisherman pipe I just got off of Ebay. I'm breaking it in gently.

This blend is one the local tobacco store makes for me. I asked them for somethng to wean me off of Vanilla Cavendish (I was in a rut). It is smooth, mildly sweet and has an incredible aroma of butterscotch. 

Question: Why can't someon make a good cherry blend? I have tried all that I can get my hands on, and while some are better than others, none really taste like cherry. They taste like cough-syrup cavendish (yuuukkk!).

Semper Fi.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> I'll be smoking some LTF shortly.


Mmmmm, LTF this AM in a Jirsa mini-calabashesque-rusticated-thingie.

Esoterica Dorchester awaits in a Bjarne freehand for the 'noon break.


----------



## MattBrooklyn

Gigmaster said:


> ...somethng to wean me off of Vanilla Cavendish (I was in a rut).


interested in knowing what vanilla cav's you prefer. I've tried Stanwell Vanilla as well as Dan Blue Note lately (mostly because I feel less guilty smoking it around my roommates) and wasn't crazy about either.

Not sure if I just don't like vanilla aromatics in general or if I'm not trying the right ones.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Mmmmm, LTF this AM in a Jirsa mini-calabashesque-rusticated-thingie.
> 
> Esoterica Dorchester awaits in a Bjarne freehand for the 'noon break.


To be totally honest LTF has taken a while to grow on me, it tasted bland to me at first. Now I absolutely love this stuff. It took probably 10 bowls though. Geeze, I might have to get a pound :biggrin:


----------



## Gigmaster

MattBrooklyn said:


> interested in knowing what vanilla cav's you prefer. I've tried Stanwell Vanilla as well as Dan Blue Note lately (mostly because I feel less guilty smoking it around my roommates) and wasn't crazy about either.
> 
> Not sure if I just don't like vanilla aromatics in general or if I'm not trying the right ones.


I have been smoking a special custom blend from my local tobaccanist called Vanilla Custard. It is wonderful. I've just been smoking it exclusively for several months, and wanted a change.

I feel dirty, and cheap telling you this, but in all honesty, the very best Store-Bought vanilla tobacco I have ever smoked was the lowly Smoker's Pride Vanilla. It is VERY cheap, mild, dry and wonderfully flavored, with an enticing aroma. But don't be fooled. Their other blends are absolutely horrible. It just proves that even a broken clock is right twice a day......

I'm about to fire up my Peterson with some Apple Delight (another custom blend...we got a great store here).

Another good blend is Carey's Light Vanilla. You might like it. It's a nice, mild Burly, with just a hint of sweet Virginia, and real Vanilla bean.

Let me know where to send it, and I'll shoot you an ounce or so of my tobaccanist's Vanilla Custard. He could problaby send it to you by mail order, or internet, if you really liked it. Just send me a PM with your address, and I'll drop it in the mail ASAP.

Semper Fi!


----------



## Uelrindru

I have some Virginia No 1 DGTing in my Dr Grabow right now. Can't wait till the end of the day.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> To be totally honest LTF has taken a while to grow on me, it tasted bland to me at first. Now I absolutely love this stuff. It took probably 10 bowls though. Geeze, I might have to get a pound :biggrin:


I know what you mean. When I first took a sniff of the pouch, I liked the cookie dough aroma but after smoking it, I was not particularly eager for a second bowl. I have since had a few more bowls but still the same thing. Nothing really wrong with it, just not much to get excited about. And the pouch aroma has morphed from cookie dough into something more akin to play dough.

But I will keep on giving it a chance from time to time.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I know what you mean. When I first took a sniff of the pouch, I liked the cookie dough aroma but after smoking it, I was not particularly eager for a second bowl. I have since had a few more bowls but still the same thing. Nothing really wrong with it, just not much to get excited about. And the pouch aroma has morphed from cookie dough into something more akin to play dough.
> 
> But I will keep on giving it a chance from time to time.


Cookie dough is a good analogy, I would say Chocolate chip even.


----------



## Habanolover

I am having my first bowl in over a month due to being on antibiotics and painkillers which greatly affect my sense of taste.

So for this momentous occasion I am having a bowl of Stonehaven. :mrgreen:


----------



## MattBrooklyn

just finished offa bowl of SG chocolate flake. really great.


----------



## MarkC

madurolover said:


> I am having my first bowl in over a month due to being on antibiotics and painkillers which greatly affect my sense of taste.
> 
> So for this momentous occasion I am having a bowl of Stonehaven. :mrgreen:


I just finished off yesterday's bowl of Stonehaven for lunch. I'll be honest, if I was only allowed one tobacco, Stonehaven would most definitely NOT be it, but I love it once in a while.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I just finished off yesterday's bowl of Stonehaven for lunch. I'll be honest, if I was only allowed one tobacco, Stonehaven would most definitely NOT be it, but I love it once in a while.


Hmm, interesting. Maybe it's only because of it's scarcity, but I absolutely love the stuff. On second thought, it's not. I just love it because it's awesome.

Smoked a bowl of Penzance tonight around a bonfire.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a bowl of Hearth & Home Virginia Spice this afternoon.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Smoked a bowl of Penzance tonight around a bonfire.


 You're doing this on purpose!

HOTW tonight. Come to think of it, after this tin I'm down to my "can't open" tins...maybe I should quit worrying about Penzance and get more HOTW!


----------



## MarkC

Since the HOTW ended I've reintroduced myself to Prince Albert. How silly of me to wait so long!


----------



## Jack Straw

McClelland St. James Woods.


----------



## Zeabed

McConnells Red Virginia in a Savinelli Silver 121KS pot.


----------



## nate560

Beacon in a Castello Hawkbill.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just smoked some Irish flake. I tried folding and stuffing this for the first time, I think this is one that is best rubbed out. It had a sort of sharper flavor, almost making it peppery, and while you gain strength you lose some of the darker, sweeter, earthy undertones. It was a lot less rounded.


----------



## pdx

Some tasty Escudo in the new M.Grandi....
and a local Columbia Crest Grand Estates Cab.....
a near perfect evening.

take your time

enjoy yours.

I did


----------



## SmoknTaz

Had a bowl of H&H Butternut Burley tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just smoked a bowl of LTF, now I'm thinking about opening a tin of Uncle Tom's.


----------



## MarkC

nate560 said:


> Beacon in a Castello Hawkbill.


I don't like rusticated pipes. No, really; I don't. Um.

Wow.

Hamborger Veermaster in it's usual Stanwell Legend 63.


----------



## plexiprs

All day Thursday was Stoneh_e_aven. Must have popped 5 bowls of stuff that was 5 years aged ..... Just a mood, comes and goes ...


----------



## commonsenseman

plexiprs said:


> All day Thursday was Stoneh_e_aven. Must have popped 5 bowls of stuff that was 5 years aged ..... Just a mood, comes and goes ...


5 years? Showoff :banghead:


----------



## David M

Smoking some Butera Latakia No. 1 in a shell briar Cavalier.
Life is good right now. Sun, birds, smoke.....


----------



## David M

plexiprs said:


> All day Thursday was Stoneh_e_aven. Must have popped 5 bowls of stuff that was 5 years aged ..... Just a mood, comes and goes ...


Did you sleep last night or were you twitching non-stop from all the nicotine?


----------



## Jack Straw

ABF. In contrast to last night's Irish Flake, I find this stuff tastes better fold'n'stuff'd. It's nice that it comes pretty dry in the tin so you can just stuff away and start puffing.


----------



## MarkC

I opened one of my jars of Anny Kake. There must be something to this aging thing; it's only been in the jar for nine months, but it has mellowed considerably. Plus my perique aversion seems to have disappeared. On the down side, I guess I need to order a couple more pounds...


----------



## indigosmoke

My first bowl of HOW thanks to Mark C.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

indigosmoke said:


> My first bowl of HOW thanks to Mark C.


Been thinking of trying that one out. How is it?

Had a bowl of LBF earlier. Rolando's Own and Stonehaven are ready for after dinner.


----------



## nate560

P.S. Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Tinsky.


----------



## plexiprs

David M said:


> Did you sleep last night or were you twitching non-stop from all the nicotine?


With age there is no Vitamin-N surge. Beside that has never 92039 sdf ij been a difjq38)*@#UH much 0*#HF (*#kjk of a )#UROIFK kjldjf.......... problem *(U#$R( for megjem mer mermmer me me me me me me me me memmemememe me me Huh?

This evening is a nice big bowl of well-aged Murray's MM-965 ...... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MarkC

Another day off, another day smoking too much. Whatever that means...

Anny Kake (twice), Stonehaven and now HOTW. Maybe a bowl of the Prince later.

Edited to add: yep; a nightcap of Prince Albert right now.


----------



## nate560

Started the day as I do most with Royal Yacht in a dedicated Ser Jacpo with coffee and now its Bayou Morning Flake in a Pete 307.


----------



## DSturg369

Been mowing and doing some light yard work most of the morning and early afternoon.... We've had beautiful weather for the last few days and it's supposed to continue aside from a light rain tomorrow. Have had a MM Pride and 4 or 5 bowls of Carter Hall nearly the entire time.


----------



## mrsmitty

Bowl of Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening in my Peterson SS 312, first time smoking my Peterson.


----------



## MarkC

Starting the day with a bowl of Prince Albert in cob.


----------



## Jack Straw

Escudo


----------



## nate560

Smoking 1996 PCCA Dulcet in a Castello. This tobacco is just great nothing more to say.


----------



## Jack Straw

Bracken Flake


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow first, then 1792


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Bracken Flake





Diodon nepheligina said:


> SG Golden Glow first, then 1792


Hmm, all SG. Great taste guys!

Smoked a bowl of Half & Half in an MM Ozark tonight, suprisingly it was excellent.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Smoked a bowl of Half & Half in an MM Ozark tonight, suprisingly it was excellent.


I agree. Half & Half is a regular morning smoke for me. I enjoy it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I agree. Half & Half is a regular morning smoke for me. I enjoy it.


I'd have to agree, it'd be a great morning smoke. I guess I just wasn't expecting it to be so good, last time around it was pretty crappy. Funny how tastes change.

Burning through a bowl of FVF right now, remembering why I love this stuff.


----------



## MarkC

SPC Plum Pudding, courtesy of John (indigosmoke). Nice taste, great aroma. This is the first tobacco I've smoked that actually allows me to enjoy the room note while smoking! Normally I have to leave the room for a while, then come back and sniff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked PS Balkan Supreme and a discount brand of cherry blend. The Balkan Supreme was great and the cherry blend was ok for a change. I am hoping that the Stonehaven tobacco will be back in stock soon.:cf


----------



## RJpuffs

mmmmmmmm ... stonehaven! In a rusticated weird Jirsa pipe, I think I needs a new pipe to dedicate to burleys and stoney.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> mmmmmmmm ... stonehaven! In a rusticated weird Jirsa pipe, I think I needs a new pipe to dedicate to burleys and stoney.


For some reason this pipe seems fitting.

BTW, Ardor makes some cool pipes!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> For some reason this pipe seems fitting.
> 
> BTW, Ardor makes some cool pipes!


Haha a cherrywood orchard! I'm picky about pipes, this Jirsa is the only non-smooth I have and it was my first briar. The pipe just has to "talk" to me, or I won't even consider it.

If the weather breaks, maybe more Stoney later tonite. Damn spring, never sprung.


----------



## David M

Macedonian mix in a small half bent free hand.


----------



## MarkC

Home from work with two day off ahead of me and a bowl of Anny Kake in my hand. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## RHNewfie

Worked all day yesterday and wound it down with a nice bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## Jack Straw

Revelation - a great morning blend for a rainy day such as this.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of 1792 while I should be studying. Is it just me, or does this taste better when you're supposed to be doing something else?


----------



## RJpuffs

Mmmm SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this AM. Just 'afore, another mmmm SG St.James Flake in a Petey rhodesian.


----------



## dmkerr

The usual G&H Kendal Kentucky in a Baki latticed billiard meer for lunch and tonight my new Baki canadian is calling her some Dunhill 965, and I shall answer that call!


----------



## mrsmitty

C&D Autumn Evening in a Whitehall Dry System.


----------



## commonsenseman

About to light up a bowl of St James flake.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake, in a Savinelli Silver 121KS, a pot shape.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Capital Stairs for me tonight.


----------



## nate560

EMP in a old Grabo


----------



## plexiprs

This week everything is Sillem's BLACK. Tonight in a Sav Prince of Wales ......


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF tonight


----------



## commonsenseman

Uncle Tom's right now. Had some Da Vinci earlier, interesting blend that I'll have to try a few more times to see if I like it.


----------



## ultramag

*Solani 633* in a Tinsky tankard earlier today and winding the day down with some *G&H Dark Flake Unscented* in a Benton bent billiard at the moment.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I enjoyed a bowl of skandanivik full aroma tobacco this evening. I took my time and sipped on my savinelli full bent pipe and it was so enjoyable. I have been trying to slow down my puffing and it has been difficult especially while reading whereas I have no problem when smoking a cigar. I can read a good book and puff slowly on my cigar and get the pleasure of both the book and the cigar.ipe:


----------



## pdx

Troost in the 1970's Brandt.....


----------



## Jack Straw

ABF. Stuff is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> ABF. Stuff is really starting to grow on me.


That stuff rocks, I love it.

I'm smoking a bowl of 1792 right now.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a bowl of '06 McCletchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand. This 'ternoon I jammed in two chunks of year old Reiners LGF in the Nording Eriksen, this pipe is weird, only burley/perique blends work in it. With a tall bowl, I usually only load it half to 2/3 but today it was LOADED, the flakes folded and fit perfectly, and remnants were drizzled atop leaving a nice hump. I've been smoking that bowl (with breaks) since 1:30pm, I'd say I got close to 2 hours of burn time out of that! Man, this is good $#%&. I'm still holding the ash filled pipe, the aroma is tantalizing even now, I don't have the heart to knock out the ashes, sob ...


----------



## Jack Straw

Limerick in the big daddy Johs dublin


----------



## MarkC

Finishing off a tin of Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## Verschnupft

Had the day off, so quite a few smokes were had.

A bowl of 1792, SG St. James Flake, Anni Kake and finishing off the night with Irish Flake in a Mario Grandi.

I didn't think about size with this last combination, and IF is making it's presence known right now.


----------



## owaindav

Figured I'd go back to a Tinderbox blend, Cherry Almond. Smoked it in my new cob. Cob smokes great. Too bad I've tried decent tobaccos and I no longer like the cherry almond stuff. Ah well, 1 bowl left and I can put it as finished in my online cellar.


----------



## pdx

a tidy bowl packed full w/ Mastro de Paja...milano....
in the old school GBD 1/4 bent Bulldog....almost a perfect smoke......

wish you all were here to participate.

sweet smoke all


----------



## DSturg369

FVF in a Savinelli Capri Root Briar 904.


----------



## ultramag

*Solani 633* in a Bjarne bulldog this morning after breakfast and *H&H Anniversary Kake* in a Savinelli Lollo this afternoon. Finishing up some *G&H Dark Flake Scented* in a SMS meerschaum bulldog at the moment.


----------



## commonsenseman

During the day today (day off):

-2 bowls of 1792
-St James Flake
-Half & half
-Carter hall


----------



## DSturg369

Last bowl of the night... Carter Hall in a Grabow Royal Duke.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just loaded up a bowl of G&H Brown Irish X. If I don't post again in 5 minutes, someone call an ambulance. :lol:


----------



## ultramag

*H&H Anniversary Kake *in a Peterson Aran bulldog.

Hope you're ok Jack Straw. ray:


----------



## pdx

Mc Baren Scottish Mixture.....in the Grandi.
at the park...great spring afternoon.
Hope everyone is puffing well.


----------



## nate560

Blackwoods flake in a Renaldo.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finishing up a bowl of Stokkebye LNF. First few bowls I had of this I rubbed out and really enjoyed. Subsequently, I tried the fold and stuff method and didn't like it a bit. Back to rubbed out for this bowl and it is delicious again. :tu

Squadron Leader is on deck.


----------



## Verschnupft

Had a bowl of Carter Hall then Brown Irish X. Finishing the night with some 1792.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nothing fancy today, just a bowl of Peterson's Sunset Breeze.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Finishing up a bowl of Stokkebye LNF. First few bowls I had of this I rubbed out and really enjoyed. Subsequently, I tried the fold and stuff method and didn't like it a bit. Back to rubbed out for this bowl and it is delicious again. :tu
> 
> Squadron Leader is on deck.


Weird. I've only tried it folded and stuffed & I love it. Perhaps I'll have to try it rubbed out now.



Verschnupft said:


> Had a bowl of Carter Hall then Brown Irish X. Finishing the night with some 1792.


I like your style!

I'm smoking a bowl of Sunza Bitches while drying out a bowl of Brown #4.


----------



## David M

Itchy & scratchy are in my throat. Kind of annoying. My answer!!!
some Chelsea Morning. So far {{{pardon me...CoUgHs uP lUnG}}} things are good. 
Yah-haa!! Thumbs Up!!


----------



## RJpuffs

A quick PS LNF (rubbed rapidly) in a small Peterson b'dog. Good stuff! Perfect 30 minute smoke :boohoo:


----------



## Zeabed

Aged, jarred and aired (in the pipe bowl) Escudo delivers a great yumminess factor - more this time than before. Apparently my Escudo cache has reached a good point in aging. Also helps, I think, that I'm smoking it in a high-grade MdP dublin.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow tonight. Only a few bowls left in this tin.

Now to settle on which tin to pop open next. It will be either SG Navy Flake or SG Balkan Flake. Anyone like either of these?


----------



## MarkC

I haven't tried the Navy Flake (yet); the Balkan Flake isn't one of my favorites, but I'm starting to get the idea that I may just need to admit I'm a straight Virginia man and get over it...


Tonight, Union Square. Once again, a Virginia has improved in the couple of weeks since I opened it. So will I learn from this? Or will I be here next month after opening a tin of FVF and smoking it right away, trying to trade my other tins away?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Weird. I've only tried it folded and stuffed & I love it. Perhaps I'll have to try it rubbed out now.


Could also be that I don't know what I'm doing with the fold-n-stuff. I could easily have over-packed the bowl since it seems to do some expanding when lit...:noidea:


----------



## MarkC

Two bowls of Union Square earlier and a bowl of Prince Albert now.

And thanks to everyone for not taking me up on my trade offer of my last tin of Union Square; I've gotta get more!


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Two bowls of Union Square earlier and a bowl of Prince Albert now.
> 
> And thanks to everyone for not taking me up on my trade offer of my last tin of Union Square; I've gotta get more!


Just remember, you OWE me now!

Smoking a bowl of Sunza Bitches with my morning coffee......not that I don't love my wife and all, but when she works in the morning.....it's kinda nice. ipe:

Also drying out a bowl of Bracken Flake I plan to smoke before she gets home too.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Having a bowl of HH Anny Kake on the deck with a cup of coffee. 5C, I wish it was a little warmer, brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some Bracken Flake for the first time yesterday, compliments of a trade with Commonsenseman. Mmmmmm! Finished the bowl off this morning with coffee.

Now on to SG Golden Glow for after lunch and Scotty's Old Red for later in the afternoon.

EDIT-- Well, once the ribeyes were ready for the grill, I just couldn't resist reaching into the humidor for one of my favorite grilling smokes. I know, I know, this is the pipe side of PUFF, but it was just too much to resist. A couple fingers of Macallan 12 year and a Rocky Patel Sungrown with the sizzling steaks was a perfect end to a sunny Easter Eve.

I will put a match to the Scotty's Old Red after the Duke-West Virginia game.

Enjoy the evening my friends. And Happy Easter to all.


----------



## David M

MMMMMmmmmm...smoking some Maltese Falcon in a Bent Billiard.

As I think of what it reminds me of, the words:

Delicious, Sultry, Devious, Provocative and Opulent come to mind which then brings forth an image of Jessica Biel. Feels like I nailed it.


----------



## Zeabed

I was gently puffing at some FMotB in a Sav Virginia 802 until I saw the Jessica Biel photos here. Then I puffed hard and incinerated the contents in the bowl in two seconds. And you wouldn't believe where I got a hot spot. It went right through I tell ya. Well thanks a lot, David.


----------



## commonsenseman

About to smoke a bowl of FVF with my evening coffee. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> About to smoke a bowl of FVF with my evening coffee.
> 
> Happy Easter!


Mmmm, FVF this AM.

Yesterday was a pipe smokin' day of debauchery. HOTW in the AM, followed by Stonehaven at noon, followed by LGF in the afternoon. Topped off by Fillmore in the PM. :first:


----------



## ultramag

RJpuffs said:


> Mmmm, FVF this AM.
> 
> Yesterday was a pipe smokin' day of debauchery. HOTW in the AM, followed by Stonehaven at noon, followed by LGF in the afternoon. Topped off by Fillmore in the PM. :first:


Dang it, I had *FVF* on the brain when I came downstairs this morning but saw the sample of *Uhle's #44* one of the KC pipe club guys gave me yesterday and went with it instead. You are making me question my decision now Ron.


----------



## RJpuffs

ultramag said:


> Dang it, I had *FVF* on the brain when I came downstairs this morning but saw the sample of *Uhle's #44* one of the KC pipe club guys gave me yesterday and went with it instead. You are making me question my decision now Ron.


There's always the afternoon :first:


----------



## David M

Zeabed said:


> I was gently puffing at some FMotB in a Sav Virginia 802 until I saw the Jessica Biel photos here. Then I puffed hard and incinerated the contents in the bowl in two seconds. And you wouldn't believe where I got a hot spot. It went right through I tell ya. Well thanks a lot, David.


Wow. Someone blows their load :target: pretty quick.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mmmmm, Stonehaven this AM in a Bjarne freehand. :bowdown: A bowl of SG St.James Flake awaits combustion in a Peterson rhodesian for the post-feeding frenzy.


----------



## David M

'The rain in Spain, stays mainly in the plain.'

As it rains buckets here in the Bay Area I get to sample some Irish Flake, one of the 3 samples sent my way courtesy of Mr. Andrew. Smoking it in a Ser Jacopo Picta Van Gogh Acorn / Ball / Cutty.

While I smoke I am slowly figuring out the way of the online cellar and the frustrations seem to be going away the more I smoke. I am getting it! Eureka.


----------



## commonsenseman

'Bout to smoke a bowl of 1792, then I'm thinking about some cube cut courtesy of DQ.


----------



## David M

That Irish Flake kicked me in the gonads pretty good. Wow. Thick stuff.
Head still spinning.  I am gonna put that guy down for now and light up some Artisans Blend.


----------



## Jessefive

Enjoying a Bari of Full VA Flake, courtesy of a generous bomb from Commonsenseman. Feels like a fruit roll up, but tastes like a dream


----------



## SmoknTaz

A bowl of Butternut Burley.


----------



## MarkC

Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a nice bowl of Stonehaven on the way home today. Have some Golden Glow ready for later.


----------



## indigosmoke

SmoknTaz said:


> A bowl of Butternut Burley.


Love the avatar!


----------



## nate560

02 VA27 in a Rad Davis.


----------



## owaindav

My first sample of FVF. I'm going to smoke it in my Peterson Kilarney


----------



## ultramag

*Uhle's Blend #300* this morning in a Jost's Supreme bulldog and winding down for the day with *G&H Black Cherry Twist* in a Benton medium sized bent billiard.


----------



## SmoknTaz

indigosmoke said:


> Love the avatar!


Lol thanks! If I was any good at photochop I'd post one of my English Bulldog smoking a pipe!


----------



## Habanolover

After the glowing recommendation from drastic_quench and MarkC I am having some Stonehaven in a cob instead of it's regularly dedicated pipe.

I must say that the cob treats this tobacco very well. :tu


----------



## nate560

Started the morning out with EMP in a Boswell poker and coffee.


----------



## mrsmitty

Bowl of 10th Ave. (b&m blend) in a Whitehall dry system.


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight more C&D Burley Flake #3 and I'm working on a pouch of Sail Yellow as well. Whereas the former is nothing short of excellent, the jury is still out on the latter.


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of Stonehaven and a cup of coffee. If the cat would quit chewing on my slipper (while it's on my foot, of course), it would be a perfect moment in my day off...


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka.


----------



## nate560

HOTW in a Castello Castello.


----------



## indigosmoke

Classic Burley Cake on tap tonight.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Tambolaka.


Ditto.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Firedance flake for dessert; first bowl of SG Balkan flake for later.


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> Ditto.


That good? Can't wait to get my mitts on my stick.


----------



## MarkC

I snuck home for lunch for a bowl of PA.


----------



## Jack Straw

'Twas a burley day for me, Mac Baren Navy Flake and Solani ABF.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> That good? Can't wait to get my mitts on my stick.


It's quite good, yet unique. I think you'll enjoy it, especially based on the dark tobaccos you've been smoking lately.

1792 for me tonight.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a half bowl of PS English Luxury on the way home tonight.


----------



## MarkC

I smoked the last bowl of the tin of Union Square I was working on; it sure went fast once it clicked. Fortunately the machinations of the mad bomber, Jeff (commonsenseman), provided a worthy replacement, and I followed it with some FVF. Never had the long bulk flakes before, but the taste is the same FVF I recognize.


----------



## David M

Esoterica Margate in a Huck Finn feeling looking free-hand.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs b'dog, a little late in the day for a VA (for me), but uncooperative weather dictates as such -sigh-


----------



## SmoknTaz

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake. First time I tried folding the medallion. Anyone else do this or do you always rub the medallion out?


----------



## Habanolover

Had a bowl of Squadron Leader this morning for breakfast. 
Now I am having a bowl of Escudo


----------



## nate560

Haddos in a Tinsky with coffee and a fire getting some snow. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

madurolover said:


> Had a bowl of Squadron Leader this morning for breakfast.
> Now I am having a bowl of Escudo


Sounds like a great day!

I started off the afternoon with a bowl of SG Balkan Flake that I had intended to smoke last night. First bowl of that one. Need to have a few more to make a reasonable assessment.

Going to have some Anni Kake for dessert tonight. Mmmm.


----------



## Jack Straw

Brown Irish X


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake, in a handcrafted ladle-like little sitter with minor rustication. A little ugly present from a pipemaker friend, but a fine smoker, and that's how we roll here, don't we.


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> ...a little late in the day for a VA...


Huh? Is that possible?

Orlik Golden Sliced for me tonight. I popped a tin of Opening Night yesterday, but I've decided to skip the blah bowls I usually go through during that first week after opening and skip right to the good ones next week. See; you _can _teach an old dog new tricks, if you rub his nose in it long enough...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Tonight I tried a bowl of the bargain blend by Sterling (free sample I received yesterday) and I will have to smoke several bowls of this blend before I can make a judgement. I am still waiting for Stonehaven to be back in stock.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> _...a little late in the day for a VA..._
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Is that possible?
Click to expand...

Yeah I like a VA as the first smoke of the day, the palate (and mind) are (relatively) clean. Later on I need the sting of perique, VA is too mild a stimulii :tea:

This AM - Stonehaven in a Nording :violin:


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Wessex Burly Slice in a big bowl Sav


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of 1792 last night, then my first ever bowl of Fillmore. Shows a lot of promise, especially when compared to other GLP blends.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just finished drying out a bowl of Fillmore to load into my Pete Bulldog from a freshly cracked tin dated 1/07. My Zambian coffee from a local roaster should be about done steeping by now, and my book is getting interesting. This is going to be a good hour.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland followed by C&D Burley Flake #1


----------



## mrsmitty

Peter Stokkebye Evening Treasure, absolutley fantastic.

Bought a tin today at the b&m but I can't seem to find it anywhere online. I finally find something I really like and can't find a way to replace it lol? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RJpuffs

First ever bowl of GLP Cairo this AM in a Petey b'dog. Loose, long ribbon cut and a fast burner, this needs a bigger bowl with a Frank fill for the next smoke.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

First I've tried some Escudo for the first time....not very impressed, so far. I fail to see why this is never in stock. :/ lol

Its a good tasting smoke, but not fantastic. Of all the Va/per's I've tried, the only one I've truly enjoyed was PS LNF. LNF was fantastic, the few times I had it.

the rest are all too light tasting for me. 

I hear peppery as a term tossed around, but its like a light sprinkling of peper if anything, mostly light VA taste.  When I hear peper taste, I want it to kick me in the mouth and be full on pepper taste, like I just ate a slim jim. lol

Not bad overrall, but not Godly. 

Next up:

MacBaren's Burley London Blend or Solani ABF...then possibly some Prince Albert.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mr.Lordi said:


> First I've tried some Escudo for the first time....not very impressed, so far. I fail to see why this is never in stock. :/ lol
> 
> Its a good tasting smoke, but not fantastic. Of all the Va/per's I've tried, the only one I've truly enjoyed was PS LNF. LNF was fantastic, the few times I had it.
> 
> the rest are all too light tasting for me.
> 
> I hear peppery as a term tossed around, but its like a light sprinkling of peper if anything, mostly light VA taste.  When I hear peper taste, I want it to kick me in the mouth and be full on pepper taste, like I just ate a slim jim. lol
> 
> Not bad overrall, but not Godly.
> 
> Next up:
> 
> MacBaren's Burley London Blend or Solani ABF...then possibly some Prince Albert.


If I may offer a suggestion?

Since Escudo is too light for you, perhaps you need something with a healthy dose of Perique? I would give Frenchy's Sunza Bitches a try, spicyness shouldn't be a problem anymore :heh:

I'm smoking Carter Hall with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Started off an early morning with Squadron Leader. After a couple cups of coffee, Classic Burley Cake. Then some Rolando's Own after lunch before the rain started. Now stuck inside looking out the window at the rain like the kids from the Cat in the Hat.:biggrin:


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out C&D Burley Flake #1


----------



## MarkC

Last night was two bowls of Orlik Golden Sliced followed by two bowls of Pelican; I just couldn't put down the pipe! Today I'm starting with a bowl of PA.


----------



## Zeabed

FMotB in a GBD 5th Avenue, a diplomat shape.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

commonsenseman said:


> If I may offer a suggestion?
> 
> Since Escudo is too light for you, perhaps you need something with a healthy dose of Perique? I would give Frenchy's Sunza Bitches a try, spicyness shouldn't be a problem anymore :heh:


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## ultramag

*C&D Exhausted Rooster* in a Tinsky tankard.


----------



## commonsenseman

Lots of Tambolaka.


----------



## mrsmitty

Watched Sherlock Holmes and smoked a bowl of peter stokkebye evening treasure in a Duncan, and a bowl of 1776 old dominion in an Alegran.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a heaping bowl of GLP Cairo frank-filled in a Bjarne freehand. Not bad, see review http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/134953-glpease-cairo.html

For the 'ternoon, a bowl of Reiner LGF awaits duly folded and stuffed within a Nording Eriksen.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Startin' the Ole B-day off right.

Had a Huge breakfast and Prince Albert in a W/0 Larsen...as for anything else, I'll see where the day takes me. 

Think its too early for a beer? lol


----------



## MattBrooklyn

tonight's post-KFC-Double-Down-smoke: thinking Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## IHT

Mr.Lordi said:


> Startin' the Ole B-day off right.
> *Think its too early for a beer?* lol


hellllllz, no, not on your b-day. (happy b-day, too)

----
on topic:
just had a bowl of *SG Brown Rope #4* in a _Stanwell Golden Danish_ nose warmer (and a mountain dew to wash it down).
dang military won't turn on the A/C to the buildings until after memorial day... it's nearly 80* outside, sweating more in the building than out in the breeze.

might have to try and mix a little bit of brown rope w/ McC #5100, add some sweetness to the rope, or punch to the red VAs, whichever way you wanna look at it.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Thank you, IHT!



Tonights smoke is....Escudo, in my new peterson system pipe, with a Smithwick's beer. 

I'm thinkin' I'd give Va/pers another shot and if I still don't like it, well, the tatse of burley will cover up any va/per ghost pretty well, I reckon.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of H&H Beverwyck on the way in this morning. Strange blend, this one. At least to my taster. Several cube cuts plus latakia, plus perique. Tastes like I imagine the leftovers bulk stuff (leftover bits of whatever they packaged that day, all mixed together) would. Anyone else have any mileage with this one?

Have some BBF drying out to make things right again.


----------



## IHT

Right off the UPS truck....
GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a grade 15 Nording bent ball....

Lakeland all the way!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Well, Keeping it simple tonight.

Lane 1Q in a Cob... 
added a bit of some basic black cavendesh I had in a small tupperware to the mix..

Very reliable and tasty smoke. 
( My closet blend.. LOL) 

Vin


----------



## Jack Straw

Brown Irish X and Solani ABF today.


----------



## thewileyman

Half a bowl of Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 316 KS. The wind got a little to blustery and chilly to keep going, so hopefully I'll get to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## ShawnL73

Tried my first rope tobacco tonight. G&H sweet rum twist.I cut it into some thin coins with my cigar cutter then rubbed it out.
Smoking it wasn't at all like I was expecting.It wasn't harsh at all I couldn't taste any of the rum just a little sweetness to it.
Lots of nicotine in it by the time I had smoked a third of the bowl I could feel all my muscles relaxing right down to my toes :smile:
Its not something Id smoke everyday but I can definitely see myself smoking it with a good drink after one of those more stressful days at work.


----------



## Fritzchen

Good Evening,

After a rather hectic weekend, I finally had the opportunity for a long and relaxing smoke coupled with mindless entertainment.

- Astleys No. 109 in a group 5 saddle billiard
- Twinings English Breakfast Tea sweetened with rum-soaked tea candies (quite a bit of the rum from the jar wound up in the tea as well.)

Nothing too heavy, or too intense. Just about right for a long smoke.

Almost 2 hours of blissful smoking, staring lazily at the TV screen watching "Dancing with the 'Has-Beens'." (Did I just admit that publicly....?; well, it would appear so.) But I stand by it. Lots of scantily clad, very flexible ladies. Alas a few Rhinos, too. But that gives the opportunity to stare off into space and concentrate on nothing but the smoke. However, I did have to watch my puff cadence during Pam Anderson's Rhumba.

In order to man it up a bit, I finished the bowl watching "Deadliest Catch." 

I am now starting to feel the gravitational pull of the bed, and am looking forward to going to the office tomorrow.

Mission accomplished.

Good Night and Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of HOTW and loaded a bowl. The shakes are subsiding...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I had a bowl of 1776 Tavern from Sterling and then I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I am still evaluating the two samples that I received from Sterling; I am still waiting for Stonehaven to come in.ipe:


----------



## IHT

*GH&Co Bosun Cut Plug* in a _basket zulu_ on the way into work today.


----------



## RJpuffs

This AM a '06 McCletchup VA Woods frank-filled in a Bjarne freehand. For the PM, a bowl of '99 McCl. Gray Havens awaits ensconsed within a Bjarne rhodesian. ipe:


----------



## MattBrooklyn

barclay rex maiden lane blend this morning. definitely my favorite of the va/per's i've tried so far.


----------



## Phantom57

C&D Burley Flake #3 in a Tinsky bulldog.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

1792 tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> 1792 tonight.


Always a good choice (like Sam Adams).

I'm folding & stuffing some Tambolaka. Will report back when underway.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

commonsenseman said:


> Always a good choice (like Sam Adams).
> 
> I'm folding & stuffing some Tambolaka. Will report back when underway.


I prefer Sam Jackson larger: 



 (NSFW- its not the beeped out version they aired on TV :/)

lol

I had me some Carter Hall, Sir Walter, My Buddy, bargain blend, and MacBaren's Burley London Blend.


----------



## commonsenseman

Haha, I love that clip! "It'll get you drunk!!!"

Alright I'm smoking it now. Took some time to get it lit correctly, but it seems to be smoking just fine. The flavor is slightly more subdued, but sweeter & it's a little more smooth. I would recommend trying it this way if it seems a little too strong normally.


----------



## David M

Anniversary in a Bent Billiard.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Always a good choice (like Sam Adams).
> 
> I'm folding & stuffing some Tambolaka. Will report back when underway.


Did I miss something along the way? Or did you cut your own flakes? Sounds interesting; love to hear what you did. :ear:

EDIT--yep, I missed it alright. Right there in the tambolaca prep thread. Nice pics of your flakes!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I had another bowl of Sterlings bargain blend and I did not like it. I am still testing Sterlling's 1776 Tavern tobacco; I will need to smoke this blend several more times before I can decide whether I like it or not.p


----------



## Jack Straw

Giving Dark Flake Scented another shot tonight. I must say it really does smell nice in the tin, almost like potpourri. I can smell it wafting from where it's drying.


----------



## Brinson

G. L. Pease Robusto in a Savinelli Punto Oro, both from David M in the NPS trade. 

Didn't realize robusto had latakia in it until I fired it up. The smell didn't seem to give it away to me. We'll see how this goes, as this is not my latakia pipe. I'll get to experience latakia ghosting. I guess I'll just have to smoke a dozen bowls to remove the ghosting. Aw, shucks.


----------



## David M

Sitting in a hotel room, just finished watching some hockey, loaded up a bowl of Margate in a free hand and puffing away with a smile on the face.


----------



## MarkC

I'm off today and tomorrow, so as usual, I'm overdoing it. So far it's been Pelican, Presbyterian Mixture, 2009 Christmas Cheer and Orlik Golden Sliced. Trying to decide between Opening Night and HOTW for the next bowl...


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some Tambolaka & some 1792 earlier.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I had a cigar and followed up with a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I did all this while reading Stephen King's "Under the Dome". This all resulted in great smokes and great reading. I also topped all this off with a great large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW in a Johs b'dog, mmmmm!


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Stanwell Dublin. So there.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a bowl of Cornell & Diehl Burley Flake #1 this afternoon and a bowl of Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Irish X after dinner. Both are becoming fast favorites.


----------



## RJpuffs

A quick bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a lil Petey bulldog for this sunny sunday. With the ball and chain sharpening her claws and notching the vocal cords up a few octaves this early, probably the last bowl for this sunny sunday. I'm actually looking forward for Monday, mommy!


----------



## Cpuless

Prepacked a bowl of Peterson's Univ Flake and 3Ps for this beautiful Sunday afternoon. Can't wait to enjoy them both while reading a good book on the balcony.


----------



## Patrykk

Today all day Billy Budd in Stanwell Chimney - 88R shape. Wonderful smoke. I'm glad i have couple of this pipes - they smoke excellent.


----------



## SmoknTaz

HH Daybreak in a cob and it's the best bowl I've had so far. Definitely going to stock up on this.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Anniversary Kake in my Savinelli 320 sitter. 

Good thing I have about 4 masons full. 

It is still out of stock. 

Vin


----------



## SmoknTaz

PinkFloydFan said:


> Anniversary Kake in my Savinelli 320 sitter.
> 
> Good thing I have about 4 masons full.
> 
> It is still out of stock.
> 
> Vin


That's some good stuff. You just reminded me to put that on the list too! Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

PinkFloydFan said:


> Anniversary Kake in my Savinelli 320 sitter.
> 
> Good thing I have about 4 masons full.
> 
> It is still out of stock.
> 
> Vin


That is sad, luckily I have a few jars too :wink:

P.S. I have a Sav 320 Venezia on the way, can't wait to break it in!


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> That is sad, luckily I have a few jars too :wink:
> 
> P.S. I have a Sav 320 Venezia on the way, can't wait to break it in!


That's great Jeff. The 320 is one of my favorite Sav shapes!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> That's great Jeff. The 320 is one of my favorite Sav shapes!


Yeah, I'm pretty excited about it, I love that shape too. Haven't decided what to dedicate it to yet, but it'll probably end up as one of my many VA pipes :biggrin:

Tonight is an english night, DaVinci first, then Penzance.


----------



## Requiem

EMP (in a HCA) and Abingdon (in a Brebbia), the last remains of both tins. 
I will pop another tin of EMP this week, to keep in rotation. Abingdon was nice but there are several other balkans that I prefer, so I doubt I'll buy it again.


----------



## David M

Fairmorn Lancers (delicious) Slices in a quarter bent free hand.


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF this morning, SG St.James Flake planned for the afternoon. These blends need to come back into stock soon, I only have a 5 year supply!


----------



## DSturg369

3 bowls of PA in a MM Legend for me so far today.


----------



## David M

Some Chelsea Morning in a straight billiard.
Good with coffee blend.


----------



## Zeabed

Louisiana Red in a Sav pot shape.


----------



## CTpipe

Last night was a Heavy English mix from a b&m i found close by. Tonight will be dark navy flake from the same


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some H&H American Heritage on the way home today. Tasty but I haven't quite got the hang of getting a consistent burn with mixtures that have cube cuts like this one. BBF and Night Train drying out for later.


----------



## Uelrindru

Captain Black bulk in a cob I have lying around and haven't smoked since my second bowl. Cobs need love too.


----------



## Zeabed

Some GLP Telegraph Hill in a Pete Aran 264.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Virginia Spice tonight.



Uelrindru said:


> Captain Black bulk in a cob I have lying around and haven't smoked since my second bowl. Cobs need love too.


I love my cobs, especially my Country Gentlemen.


----------



## commonsenseman

My second bowl of 1792 while watching King of the Hill.


----------



## DSturg369

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co's _Kendal Kentucky_ in a MM Country Gentleman. This stuff packs a punch!


----------



## MarkC

Orlik Golden Sliced


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW this AM, McCl. Gray Havens (from '99) slated for ignition for the 'noon.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Escudo in my Pete System...I figure, I have the Tin, I might as well smoke it until its gone. lol

It isn't a terrible tobacco by any means...but, that doesn't mean I'll become an Escudo junkie. I may just have to buy a few more tins and figure out if I like this stuff or not, even though it is light as hell. :/

After Escudo, it will be some type of Burley, later on, I reckon, not sure what kind, though. lol


----------



## David M

Macedonian in a Bent Billiard.


----------



## Jack Straw

Tried some GH Brown Flake earlier, and it tickled my tongue a bit so I'm jarring it for a year to see if it gets any better. Flavor wise it was OK to me.


----------



## Zeabed

More Telegraph Hill, now in a smooth Sav Porto Cervo 802, a canadian shape.


----------



## Jack Straw

Old Joe Krantz...this is some good stuff!


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Tried some GH Brown Flake earlier, and it tickled my tongue a bit so I'm jarring it for a year to see if it gets any better. Flavor wise it was OK to me.


I did the same thing with some BF I bought a few months ago, hope I like it better next year.

I'm breaking in my new MM McArthur with some CH.

As soon as I'm done I'll be breaking in my new Sav with some 1792.


----------



## DSturg369

Solani Aged Burley Flake in the below LaRocca...


----------



## commonsenseman

DSturg369 said:


> Solani Aged Burley Flake in the below LaRocca...


How ya liking that stuff Dale?


----------



## DSturg369

If this stuff was a tad cheaper, I do believe it would give my PA a run for my daily "go to". In the tin it smells good enough to eat; Smoked, I love the taste and wife likes the aroma... A win-win!

Many thanks again for the wonderful gift Jeff... This is some great stuff! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

DSturg369 said:


> If this stuff was a tad cheaper, I do believe it would give my PA a run for my daily "go to". In the tin it smells good enough to eat; Smoked, I love the taste and wife likes the aroma... A win-win!
> 
> Many thanks again for the wonderful gift Jeff... This is some great stuff! :tu


Yup, it sure is delicious stuff. Definately my favorite Burley. If it was cheaper I'd smoke it daily too. CH is my go-to burley though since it's so affordable.

Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of Anniversary Kake thanks to a very generous sample gifted to me by MarkC. Very interesting. It has certainly opened my eyes to the varying tastes of perique (no burning, spiciness at all.) Frankly I'm amazed at the difference from the burning sensation I received while smoking other blends (Sunza Bitches, for example). Is this simply because of the amount of perique in the blend, or are there different kinds of perique? or perhaps it is the way the perique is processed (stoved for example)?

Thanks again Mark!


----------



## ultramag

*'03 Edgeworth Sliced* in a Jost's Supreme bulldog this morning and just getting ready to set a match to some *Stonehaven* in an Altinok meerschaum bulldog now. Hoping to get at least one more bowl in later but the day seems to be getting away from me today.


----------



## tobac&tea

Haven't posted here in a while. Just added a converter tube to a wretched sav duca carlo and I actually like smoking this thing now. *old dublin* in the self-same sav as we speak...rather nice.


----------



## Uelrindru

I love Old dublin, good stuff, I will be smoking House of Lords in my peterson bent. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## dave dyer

Just spent about an hour sipping a very nice Wilmer straight grain filled with that wonderful Rattray's Red Rapparee. Ah, sweet reverie.


----------



## RJpuffs

Stonehaven :bowdown: this AM in a Bjarne bulldog. Keeping the burley theme going for today, for later a bowl of Reiner LGF awaits in a Nording Eriksen billiard.


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> It has certainly opened my eyes to the varying tastes of perique (no burning, spiciness at all.)


I know what you mean; my first "non OTC" tobacco purchase this time around was the sampler p&c has of the various VaPers they offer, and I was amazed at the variety in the sample when they obviously had to all be pretty much the same.

Tonight (woke up and can't get back to sleep, so I'm sticking with 'tonight' rather than 'this morning') has been Opening Night, Christmas Cheer 2009 and now a bowl of Carter Hall. Tried a bowl of Frog Morton, but probably 75% of that is still sitting in the bowl. Can't like 'em all, I guess...


----------



## indigosmoke

Mark, thanks again for the tobacco. That VAPer sampler sounds like it might be worth a try.


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out some C&D Burley Flake #1 to load in my Viprati.


----------



## dmkerr

Some McClellands Anniversary in a Baki meer at lunchtime.


----------



## David M

Maltese falcon in my huck finn looker.


----------



## dave dyer

I'm enjoying a bowl of Samuel Gawith's Saint James Flake in a GBD midnight billiard. Although not a big fan of perique, SJF is the exception. Maybe it's the fact that Gawith's virginias are so superb that this weed is so darn good. It's really good, I think, about once a week, especially after a heavy meal; like today's great big belly-bulging lunch feast we just pigged out on.


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, my exploration of the blends gifted to me by MarkC continues with an afternoon bowl of Christmas Cheer 2009. A nice, very sweet VA blend that smokes very cool with no bite whatsoever. I don't think it will replace Deep Hollow as my favorite McClellend blend, but I think I'll keep the tin I have and let it age for a while. With a little age this one might be a real winner.


----------



## ultramag

*C&D Exhausted Rooster* in Kjeld Sorenson bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> Well, my exploration of the blends gifted to me by MarkC continues with an afternoon bowl of Christmas Cheer 2009. A nice, very sweet VA blend that smokes very cool with no bite whatsoever. I don't think it will replace Deep Hollow as my favorite McClellend blend, but I think I'll keep the tin I have and let it age for a while. With a little age this one might be a real winner.


Yeah, I like it a lot, and I'm about to light another bowl. I have two other tins, but like you, I plan to hold off on them. Probably for quite a while. Call it my time machine experiment...

Today I've had a bowl of Carter Hall, I'm about to have a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2009, and while we're thanking people for bombs, earlier I had a bowl (finally!) of Penzance, courtesy of commonsenseman. I'm really not sure about this one; taste-wise, I think I prefer SPC's Plum Pudding, but as far as texture of the smoke (if that makes sense), this is the most amazing tobacco I've smoked yet. Smooth, creamy, billowing clouds of smoke...just the feel of the smoke on my tongue is amazing, sometimes it seems almost solid!


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking fully rubbed out 1792 in my new MM McArthur.

Since John asked for it, here's a cell-phone pic of me smoking it.


----------



## indigosmoke

Smoking 1792...classic. Can't wait to get my sample in the mail from Commander. Good to see your mug bro.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking fully rubbed out 1792 in my new MM McArthur.
> 
> Since John asked for it, here's a cell-phone pic of me smoking it.


Does that thing really smoke worth a flip?


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Does that thing really smoke worth a flip?


Not too bad actually, it lasts FOREVER.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I like it a lot, and I'm about to light another bowl. I have two other tins, but like you, I plan to hold off on them. Probably for quite a while. Call it my time machine experiment...


Perhaps we can crack open our tins together on Christmas Eve 2019 or 2024 for a nice holiday smoke. Thanks again for the sample.


----------



## Verschnupft

commonsenseman said:


> Not too bad actually, it lasts FOREVER.


I imagine that's a tough pipe to clean. The couple of briars I have that eclipse the 3" mark are a pain if theres dottle at the bottom.

As for tonights smokes, a bowl of GH&C Dark Flake Scented, still not sure how I feel about it. The casing is pretty strong and cinnamon-ish to me. I imagine I would prefer the unscented, but was out of stock when I made my last order.

Followed that with some SG Squadron Leader and now finishing the night with GH&C Brown Twist.

I just realized I've smoked nothing but Sav's tonight as well, I'll have to switch it up tomorrow.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Have some SG Firedance Flake loaded up for dessert.


----------



## Zeabed

Balkan Supreme in a GBD 5th Avenue.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking fully rubbed out 1792 in my new MM McArthur.
> 
> Since John asked for it, here's a cell-phone pic of me smoking it.


mg: You still get carded, don't you?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Late this evening I had a bowl of Skandanivik and it was quite enjoyable. I topped it off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just got home from work and winding down with a bowl of Autumn Evening. Very nice way to finish off my night.


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Opening Night when I got home, and I'm following it with Anniversary Kake.


----------



## SmoknTaz

MarkC said:


> Had a bowl of Opening Night when I got home, and I'm following it with Anniversary Kake.


I hate you! I'm all out and I keep seeing this pop up :tease:


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday was "Bjarne & Stokkebye" day, PS LTF in a Bjarne freehand in the AM, PS LNF in another Bjarne freehand in the Noon-M.

Today is a "Sammy G" day, SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy this AM; and a bowl of SG St. James Flake awaits in a Peterson rhodesian for later-M.


----------



## Requiem

First go on McC's Katerini Classic, in a cob. Basically, a mild virginia base, with a nice and soft curry-like flavour.

FVF now.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked some 1792, my girlfriend always remarks how great it smells.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a bowl of 1776 Tavern(free sample from Sterling) and it was topped off with my usual brandy.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Smoked some 1792, my girlfriend always remarks how great it smells.


Ditto on the 1792, my wife hates the smell though. That's alright cause she's asleep :biggrin:


----------



## WWhermit

Today I had some Pete Stokkebye's Cube Cut in a newly repaired Brebbia tomato shaped pipe. Love the pipe now, but the jury's still out on the Cube Cut.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Carter Hall, Anny Kake and Orlik Golden Sliced earlier; FVF now. Yeah, another day off, another day of overindulging...


----------



## indigosmoke

Had some company over this morning so I broke out the Christmas Cookie. No complaints on the room note. On a less bright note the anti-smoking fanatics have struck again. Now all smoking has been completely banned on the entire University of Oklahoma campus. I guess sitting by myself in a massive garden with no one else within a hundred yards smoking my pipe is an evil that had to be stopped! Seriously though, when things like this start happening in Oklahoma you know we've reached the thin edge of the wedge.


----------



## Jessefive

A half bowl of 1792 with 3 cups of coffee was a hell of a way to begin a Saturday! Planning on opening up a tin of 3 year old Kajun Kake for a birthday bar-b-q smoke tonight.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a nice light bowl of MacB Symphony under blue skies at the ballpark earlier today. A bit more muscle is called for now. FVF ready and waiting.


----------



## dave dyer

experimenting with the frank method with some McClelland Anniversary (green seal) in a GBD canadian.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of 1792 outside at a pub tonight. Not a nice night at all, raining, cold & windy. Still worth it though!


----------



## pdx

4noggins Britts Balkan
in the Mario Grandi....great evening.

enjoy yours.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW as my after-work bowl.


----------



## beetlebriar

Balkan Supreme in my own 1/4 bent billiardipe:


----------



## WWhermit

Settled down with a bowl of Anniversary Kake in it's dedicated Savinelli EX bulldog. Doesn't get much better than this.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Waking up with Opening Night. Which doesn't make much sense...


----------



## smokinmojo

Anniversary Kake in a Peterson bulldog.
Sunset Harbor Flake in a Big Ben.

ipe:


----------



## deputy

Haunted Bookshop


----------



## Pipe Organist

Vintage Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Savinelli Qandale 315 KS.


----------



## dave dyer

McClelland's Oriental 14 in a big Tilshead freehand diamond shank briar. smooooooth!


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Bayou Morning in a Savinelli Silver Ring 121 KS, a pot shape in which the blend retains the same flavor nuance throught the bowlful.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Nothing smoked, tonight, or all day, actually. :/


Tomorrow: Escudo or some other va/per, then a burley, followed by a Va/bur, and then potentially another burley. lol


----------



## Jack Straw

GH Brown Irish X this AM

McClelland Grey Havens in the afternoon.

Now some Bracken Flake.

A good day.


----------



## Aquinas

Got to enjoy three hobbies in one evening. I smoked some bbq chicken in the traeger for dinner and enjoyed a couple home brews with that. After dinner I smoked some Boswell's Northwoods in a Peterson Bulldog. Its a good evening.


----------



## beetlebriar

G.L. Pease Gimli's Stash in a Parks cutty


----------



## commonsenseman

Smokind some fully rubbed out FVF in a Sav 320ks.


----------



## MarkC

Starting out the evening with Presbyterian Mixture in my Stanwell Legend Canadian.


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW this AM in a Johs bulldog. For the PM, a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning Flake awaits duly folded-n-stuffed in a Bjarne freehand. Now if only this durn weather would co-operate. :rain:


----------



## tobac&tea

MarkC said:


> Waking up with Opening Night. Which doesn't make much sense...


Sure it makes sense! First of all, it's a great blend for morning. Second, "Opening Night" in the theatre world, refers to the entire day leading up to the first public performance of the play.

So, you are an actor on a morning stroll to your neighborhood coffee shop, puffing on your favorite AM pipe, when you bump into a friend. Your friend says, "hey, how is the play coming along, when does it run?" You'd respond, "it happens to be opening night and it runs the next three weekends." At which point you try shamelessly to guilt that person in to coming to see your show. You may even offer that person a free ticket. Regardless, your friend will not come see the show, on opening night, or any other night. lol.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

First bowl of G.L. Pease's Fillmore

Its..uh, well...its...FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!

Very much enjoying it. Although, is it true this stuff has Latakia in it? I just read that on TR.com that it does and I put it in my Va/per pipe before reading it. :/ lol, oh well, just buy another va/per pipe. lol


----------



## tobac&tea

Mr.Lordi said:


> First bowl of G.L. Pease's Fillmore
> 
> Its..uh, well...its...FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!
> 
> Very much enjoying it. Although, is it true this stuff has Latakia in it? I just read that on TR.com that it does and I put it in my Va/per pipe before reading it. :/ lol, oh well, just buy another va/per pipe. lol


It does have latakia in it. Not very much at all. In fact, it's really difficult to taste it in the smoke, but it's there. I don't think it will harm a pipe you have dedicated to vapers. In fact, it'll be great in that pipe. Fillmore is a fantastic blend, you are right.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mr.Lordi said:


> First bowl of G.L. Pease's Fillmore
> 
> Its..uh, well...its...FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!
> 
> Very much enjoying it. Although, is it true this stuff has Latakia in it? I just read that on TR.com that it does and I put it in my Va/per pipe before reading it. :/ lol, oh well, just buy another va/per pipe. lol


If it is in there, I sure can't taste it either. It's not on the tin description though, so I have my doubts.

I'm smoking a bowl of 1792 with a cup of tea. Stupid cold.


----------



## Jack Straw

It's in there, Greg Pease even mentions it in his blog somewhere saying something like "Not enough that most would notice it, but enough that you'd miss it if it were gone." I could only taste it once I had heard it was there.


----------



## Zeabed

Bayou Morning in a Sav Virginia 802.


----------



## indigosmoke

My exploration of VApers continues with my first ever bowl of Escudo.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Thanks for the replies, guys. I thought I could taste it, but wasn't sure. Great blend either way. Next to try at some point is my St. James flake. 


Thinking I might have me some Prince Albert tonight, though. Not sure yet.


----------



## ultramag

*Edgeworth Ready Rubbed* in a Savinelli unfinished canadian this afternoon and *C&D* Exhausted Rooster in a Larryson blasted belge tonight.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some brown Irish X before dinner.


indigosmoke said:


> My exploration of VApers continues with my first ever bowl of Escudo.


So how was it? p


----------



## MarkC

I"m smoking a bowl of Carter Hall in perhaps the world's ugliest pipe. Okay, it's not even close to that, but it's a Dr. Grabow that smokes mighty fine, but had the usual bubbling shellac problem. My solution? A sheet of sandpaper and some elbow grease. Looks horrible, but I don't have to worry about the shellac, and it still smokes fine. It may not be something I'd take to a pipe show to show off, but what the heck; it works!


----------



## RJpuffs

Rain, fog, gloom; looks like London - a Gawith kinda day. SG FVF this AM in a Bjarne brandy, to be followed by a Peterson rhodesian filled with SG St.James Flake (i.e. if I don't drown till then). :rain:


----------



## Jack Straw

1792. I only have like 2 bowls left from my tin! Oh no! This stuff has really grown on me.


----------



## Uelrindru

Gonna have a bowl of Fillmore tonight in an estate pipe that I do not know the maker of.


----------



## Jack Straw

Fillmore from my 1/07 tin. One word: wow.


----------



## beetlebriar

going to try Haddo's Delight tonight, in a Armellini bent billiardipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

I think I'll smoke a bowl of 1792 while grilling a few burgers, I love summer.


----------



## Verschnupft

Smoked a bowl of GH&C's Brown Irish X in a Sav EX followed by a bowl of 1792 in a large Mario Grandi.

Overloaded on the nic today it seems.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Going to give Luxury Twist Flake a go tonight. Maybe some Old Red for later.


----------



## ultramag

*Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake* in a Bjarne Nielsen handmade bulldog.


----------



## MattBrooklyn

-finally found a barber who knows how to handle a receding hairline
-mets swept double-header
-onto my second bowl of Butera Pelican.

pretty good night.


----------



## MarkC

Pelican, FVF and Carter Hall earlier; I was forced to open a jar of Stonehaven for tonight.


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> I was forced to open a jar of Stonehaven for tonight.


I've been delaying doing that same thing, but it's gotta happen soon.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> I think I'll smoke a bowl of 1792 while grilling a few burgers, I love summer.


Summer? Where? It was 40* last night :hurt:



MarkC said:


> Pelican, FVF and Carter Hall earlier; I was forced to open a jar of Stonehaven for tonight.


Stonehaven :bowdown: this AM in a Bjarne bulldog.
Following the burley theme, a bowl of Reiner LGF awaits in a Nording Eriksen for the 'ternoon.


----------



## nate560

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in a old Karl Erik with coffee.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pdx

a bowl of Mastro De Paja-Milano...in the Poul Winslow.....
and coffee out on the deck. 
nice to have today off.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

nate560 said:


> Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in a old Karl Erik with coffee.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thats a beauty!


----------



## Uelrindru

965 in a random basket pipe, thinking about grabbing a coffee for the event as well.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Summer? Where? It was 40* last night :hurt:


Geeze, up here in Minnesooooooota that's considered toasty warm dontcha know.

Anywho I'll be smoking something tasty tonight, perhaps a bowl of Fillmore followed by a bowl of FVF?


----------



## Commander Quan

I spent a week in the Boundary Waters and thought your 2 seasons were Winter and Mosquito.

Tonight I had a BIG bowl of Frog Morton and 2 glasses of Petite Syrah. Now I am :banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

Commander Quan said:


> I spent a week in the Boundary Waters and thought your 2 seasons were Winter and Mosquito.
> 
> Tonight I had a BIG bowl of Frog Morton and 2 glasses of Petite Syrah. Now I am :banana:


Actually our two seasons are Winter & Road Construction, in the boundary waters you may be right though. Right now it seems like every road in that state is ripped up. Winter sure is hard on things.


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for a bowl of HOTW. (No, really, Hawg! It sucks!)


----------



## Jack Straw

Just tried a sample of Esoterica Dorchester that I've been sitting on for like 2 months. I don't know why I waited so long, this stuff is awesome!


----------



## MarkC

Orlik Golden Sliced for the first bowl of the day. Good stuff, but if you think Samuel Gawith tobaccos dry out fast in the tin, try this stuff! Next time, I'll switch to a mason jar early. On the other hand, dried out, the flavor really comes through.


----------



## nate560

Anni Kake in this Castello.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Took a bowlful of Butternut Burley to the ballfield to give the others there something nice to smell. Got lots of smiles and compliments.

Now that I'm home, its time for something with some cojones...a nice bowl of FVF. Mmmmm.


----------



## beetlebriar

Squadron Leader in a Steve Liskey 3/4 bent brandy


----------



## IHT

Levin Pipes (by McClelland) Gorgorath (a curly cut VA), in the one and only ClubStogie forum pipe by Mark Tinsky.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of FVF from last night & a "fresh" bowl of 1792.


----------



## Uelrindru

After my night at work I think a bowl of Captain Black is a nice treat for my restraint. I didn't strangle a single person over the phone today


----------



## MarkC

The Orlik Golden Sliced was so good before work, I'm repeating with the after work bowl.


----------



## RJpuffs

Year old HOTW this AM in a Johs bulldog. Ahhh, hits the spot!

Discovered a forgotten open tin of 18 month old GLP Fillmore with quite a bit left in it, and dried out -ack-
Loaded in a Bjarne freehand and rehydrated by breathing back out through the bowl, looks smells and feels good, can't wait to light 'er up!


----------



## Uelrindru

Lunch will include a bit of Old Dublin in my peterson standard system bent. Probably going to finish the night of with trying firedance in my tester cob.


----------



## nate560

Pulled out a old 4oz tin of Old Gowrie given to me by a friends father to help with the break in of a new Rad.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had another bowl of butternut burley at the ballpark to provide some "ooh that smells good" for the others there.

Also, had a first bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake. Nothing offensive but nothing gripping either. Need to have a few more to form an opinion on this one.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Also, had a first bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake. Nothing offensive but nothing gripping either. Need to have a few more to form an opinion on this one.


I've been wondering about that stuff, keep us posted. It can't be the best they have to offer though, 'cause that would mean it's better than 1792.

We all know that's not possible.


----------



## ungoliant

I've got a blend made by a local tobbaconist:

Black Cavendish, Light Cavendish, and Latakia. It's something I quizzed him over for a while and it's what he came up with. Really hits the spot.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Steve (nate 560); What a beautiful pipe!p


----------



## beetlebriar

G.L.P westminster, in a Karl Erik Rhodesian w/live top


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Steve, I jotted down Karl Erik pipes in my log. At this time I only have a few Savinelli pipes but I will be looking to add to my small lot. I have been looking at Boswell pipes, but again your pipe is beautiful.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced. Obviously, this one needs to get the 'three tin batch' treatment of my favorites on my next order. Heck, maybe six as cheap as it is!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I had some Anni. Kake, and while a mild blend, it was still really, really good. I enjoyed it.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Just had another bowl of the GLP Fillmore.. Awesome stuff.
Tonight It will be Tambo Leaf.. 

I am anxious to give this stuff a go. 

I broke it up into a little finer flake.. 

More to follow. Perhaps a review with pics. 

Vin


----------



## Zeabed

Yet more Telegraph Hill, thus far my favorite GLP VaPer (of the ones I've tried), in a Bannard Hungarian shape.


----------



## beetlebriar

SL in a Steve Liskey tomato nose warmer with a Bakelite stem:rockon:


----------



## tobac&tea

continuing a love affair with BRIAR FOX in my pipechat PoY, a Jan Pietenpauw rhodesian, while in New Orleans for Jazz Fest.


----------



## nate560

My Sunday morning smoke Dulcet in this dedicated Stanwell with coffee.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finally found the way, for me anyway, to smoke LTF. I've tried numerous times rubbing it out and it was always pretty flat. Just finished a first bowl that was folded and stuffed and, wow, what a difference.



commonsenseman said:


> I've been wondering about that stuff, keep us posted. It can't be the best they have to offer though, 'cause that would mean it's better than 1792.
> 
> We all know that's not possible.


I've had it a couple of times rubbed out. Gonna try it folded and stuffed next.


----------



## nate560

Sitting back getting ready for baseball popped a tin of Aurora smoking in this Vollmere Nilsen from Nick at Quality Briar.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ultramag

*Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug* in a Cavicchi 3C poker this afternoon. Closing out the day with some *H&H Anniversary Kake* in a Luciano Pease/ Di Piazza designed chubby nosewarmer apple.


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

Just finished a bowl of..... You guessed it. C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Castello Sea Rock Poker. Life is grand


----------



## tobac&tea

Ol' Joe Krantz in a new estate acquisition: Savinelli Straight Bulldog, Erica Fiamma. OJK is a great nightcap, IMO.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night followed by HOTW tonight. I loves my Virginias!


----------



## MarkC

Arrgh! One of those nights when I slept for a couple hours, woke up and can't get back to sleep...let's see if a bowl of Stonehaven will help...


----------



## nate560

C&D Opening Night with coffee in a Jobey Dansk.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarkC

A belated first bowl of the day: HOTW with a cup o' coffee.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> A belated first bowl of the day: HOTW with a cup o' coffee.


Ok. OK. OK. Your not so subtle charms and powers of suggestion have worked. I've now got a can of HOTW in my hands, thanks to you. Should I let it rest for awhile or go ahead and crack it open?

Understand that this is a rhetorical question. If I let it rest, I won't feel the need to buy more to cellar. If I open it and like it, which I surely will, I will promptly be placing an order for a pound or so.:dr

Back to the thread...Earlier I had some VA#1 then SG Kendal Cream Flake, this time folded and stuffed. 1792 is calling me for later tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Ha! I was lucky; I was introduced to it by RJ Puffs in a baggie, already opened. I had no choice! I think he sells crack as a side job...


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

Tonight i closed out with C & D's Gentlman Caller


----------



## beetlebriar

G.L.Pease, Westminster in a parks cutty:banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Ha! I was lucky; I was introduced to it by RJ Puffs in a baggie, already opened. I had no choice! I think he sells crack as a side job...


True that. He sent me a sample of SJF & I think I'm forever hooked.


----------



## Zeabed

McConnell's Scottish Flake in a Savinelli Porto Cervo Smooth 802, a canadian shape.


----------



## MarkC

Deep in the grip of insomnia with a bowl of Opening Night to comfort me. Maybe the accompanying White Russian will help...


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> True that. He sent me a sample of SJF & I think I'm forever hooked.


:hungry: the good stuff!

This AM with sunshine (finally) and not too muggy, a bowl of HOTW this AM in a Johs bulldog. Then washed it down with a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning Flake in a Peterson rhodesian. And yet another bowl of Esoterica Dorchester awaits in a Peterson bulldog, smoking hay while the sun shines. No, wait ...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> True that. He sent me a sample of SJF & I think I'm forever hooked.


I was going to finish off last night with some 1792, but opted for a first bowl ever of SJF instead. I see what you mean. Good-n-tasty stuff! I was even able to sit happily and listen attentively (go ahead and begin guffawing) while my wife droned on and on about some forsaken thing or another. Just gotta make sure to nod your head occasionally and utter mmm, hmm. yep. yeah. or some other form of verbal agreement from time to time...


----------



## Zeabed

Solani 633 in a Sav Silver 121 KS, a pot shape. Hiyo Silver.


----------



## Uelrindru

MarkC said:


> A belated first bowl of the day: HOTW with a cup o' coffee.


 I just tried that yesterday, almost tastes like sugar cookies baking, you can smell the parchment paper too. Tonight I will be having a bowl of Haddo's Delight in my random estate pipe.


----------



## Requiem

half a bowl of Solani Silver Flake in the Puff Johs pipe. Very good!


----------



## Jack Straw

After driving all over the Mid-Atlantic for the past three days, finally setting down for a nice pipe smoke.

Unfortunately, I lost my favorite little Brebbia pipe nail.

For the smoke, I am drying out Dark Flake Scented, and need to go fetch my book. I really can't understand why I keep reaching for this stuff. I thought I really didn't like it, and I'm still not even sure I do. Maybe it's just so I can bury my nose in the tin, the flowery smell is nice.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Jack Straw said:


> After driving all over the Mid-Atlantic for the past three days, finally setting down for a nice pipe smoke.
> 
> Unfortunately, I lost my favorite little Brebbia pipe nail.


Sorry for your loss. I had two of those and lost them both within a week! :banghead:

I liked everything about them except the square shape of the tamper so I never ordered any more. I even thought of grinding the head to a round-ish shape, but alas, they escaped me before I could alter them...

I had a nice bowl of a local burley blend (Bennington's #23 Golden Shag) earlier in the day. Its got about 6 months of age on it and I'm wishing I had jarred up more. I may have to get some more of this one. Its quite nice. As the sun was fading, I decided to try MacB Golden Extra again...still not real fond of it. Time to load up some Squadron Leader. There's a storm rolling in and SL will be a nice smoke with the thunder and lightning.


----------



## commonsenseman

A long roofing nail works pretty well too..........


----------



## Jack Straw

Well I have a Czech tool, so I'm not stuck on the pot with no paper, but it's not the same. I was just so used to the light, compact feel, and I like the combination spoon/poker end. I had used it exclusively for months. I get around the "square" limitation by rotating it as I tamp.


----------



## Jack Straw

Well, I'm an idiot. It was in the hollowed out wooden duck where I always keep it. LOL

I feel like Fred Mertz looking for the glasses that are on top of his head.


----------



## pdx

Puff (johs) 2010 pipe...w/ some local Sasha + in it.....
and savouring every moment

damn fine


----------



## ultramag

*Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake* in a NeatPipes Radice chubby billiard.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I had a bowl of Skandinavik in a full bent pipe and a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in my Savinelli; the taste was absolutely flavorfull.p I topped this great smoke off with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## beetlebriar

SL in a BC billiard:rockon:


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

I smoked a bowl of Anni Kake this evening. Rinaldo Bulldog


----------



## Uelrindru

Virginia 24 with a cup coffee to satisfy a curiosity and banish this caffine headache I have, I guess there is a reason i have a cup in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

After having had a great dinner of an Egg Plant parm sub, I'm looking to have a bowl of something...Thinking Maybe ole Sir Walter. It will go with the Prince Albert and Charter Hall I've all ready had.


----------



## cactusboy33

A bowl of MacBarens Vanilla Cream loose cut and a cup of strong coffee. To try out a Vanilla baccy for once and to see if it has the room note it is reported to have. The coffee is to keep me awake over this election night.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking my first ever bowl of Hay, I mean HOTW. Is there a difference? 

Don't get me wrong (Mark) it sure is tasty, but the smell in the tin was EXACTLY like fresh hay.

Update: Geeze this crap is good, I can see a jar of FVF in the corner looking at me with lonely eyes.


----------



## MarkC

Another tobacco, another slope... 

Oops..forgot to add: Opening Night to welcome a night home from work and a day off tomorrow.


----------



## indigosmoke

He got me hooked on HOTW too.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking my first ever bowl of Hay, I mean HOTW. Is there a difference?
> ...
> Update: Geeze this crap is good, I can see a jar of FVF in the corner looking at me with lonely eyes.


That it is! Gets even better with age (1 year old tin now), can't wait for my cellar to grow really old with me :second:

Todays seems burleyesque, Stonehaven for the AM in a Bjarne bulldog, this pipe is a damn good burley pipe but anything else smokes hot and crappy, go figure. For the PM, another burley blend LGF in a Nording Eriksen billiard thingie, another pipe that only likes LGF anything else smokes like used horsefeed.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> Another tobacco, another slope... .....





indigosmoke said:


> He got me hooked on HOTW too.





RJpuffs said:


> That it is! Gets even better with age (1 year old tin now), can't wait for my cellar to grow really old with me :second:.....


Actually my tin is a about a year old. I bought it shortly after I switched to pipes, & have been saving it because I didn't know if I'd truly appreciate it til now. This whole delayed gratification thing really works!


----------



## Jack Straw

Was in one of those "I don't know what to smoke" moods so I went poking through my samples, and stumbled on a bowl of Stonehaven...it seems to have acquired a little deer tongue flavor from sitting in with other samples...good golly this is delicious.


----------



## Uelrindru

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking my first ever bowl of Hay, I mean HOTW. Is there a difference?
> 
> Don't get me wrong (Mark) it sure is tasty, but the smell in the tin was EXACTLY like fresh hay.
> 
> Update: Geeze this crap is good, I can see a jar of FVF in the corner looking at me with lonely eyes.


 I gotta say I enjoy HOTW too not sure if it'll win in a fight with FVF but it's closer than anything else i've found. Might need to have a bowl of that soon. For tonight It'll be AJ Vaper in my cob mmmm.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Had a bowl of Frenchy's Sunza Bitches..Loved it! 

Then I had a bowl of G.L.Pease Stratford, which was a good blend.

Then I tried some Louisiana Red...While a nice, sweet blend. Doesn't seem to be for me.


----------



## indigosmoke

Just enjoyed a bowl of MacBaren's Mixture Scottish Blend. I hadn't smoked any in a few months but found a little remaining in a mason jar. I really do like the honey tin aroma, and it's a nice smoke for a nice price. I can see why this blend has been around for quite a while.


----------



## indigosmoke

Mr.Lordi said:


> Had a bowl of Frenchy's Sunza Bitches..Loved it!


That Sunza Bitches is a really manly man's blend. It nearly incapacitated me.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

indigosmoke said:


> That Sunza Bitches is a really manly man's blend. It nearly incapacitated me.


Nicotine wise, it didn't do much to me, at all. Made me feel really clam. Only bads points about the blend, so far, are: 1. it burned up too fast for me. 2. it ghosted my mouth for the rest of the day, but it didn't ruin my smoking other blends. Which is odd. The taste didn't leave until I ate.

I smoked it out of my Va/Burly pipe.

I don't know if I will get around to it tonight, but I'm thinking Bayou Morning is in order, next, or possibly in the morning.


----------



## Requiem

FVF in a St. Paddy's Peterson,
next Artisan's Blend in a Mastro de Paja


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

FVF will close out my night. Trying it in a Castello Bulldog. Seems to be working just fine


----------



## indigosmoke

Mr.Lordi said:


> Nicotine wise, it didn't do much to me, at all.


I agree with you on the nicotine, but the perique burn nearly blew (errr...burned) my head off.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I lied, ended up smoking more Sunza Bitches in a cob. Still a great blend. lol


----------



## ultramag

*H&H Anniversary Kake* in a Luciano apple nosewarmer earlier today and *Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake* in a Castello 4K Sea Rock bulldog tonight.


----------



## beetlebriar

NF in a Nording :rockon:


----------



## commonsenseman

About to smoke some Kendal Cream Flake that TJ (Diodon nepheligina) was kind enough to send me a sample of.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night and Squadron Leader. A pretty short list for a day off...


----------



## Requiem

commonsenseman said:


> About to smoke some Kendal Cream Flake that TJ (Diodon nepheligina) was kind enough to send me a sample of.


I would like to know your impressions on it, as I have a tin in the cellar and can't really figure out what to expect from it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Bracken Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

Requiem said:


> I would like to know your impressions on it, as I have a tin in the cellar and can't really figure out what to expect from it.


I'll have to let you know, the bowl I smoked last night wasn't real good. Perhaps the last thing I smoked in it ghosted the pipe a little (Brown Rope #4). I'll smoke it again in another pipe tonight & report back.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I had a bowl--technically half, I need to finish it--of C&D Bayou Morning. Started off light, but ended up becoming strong and good mid bowl. Can't wait to finish it.

Tonight is a cigar night, though. Tomorrow morning is a cigar morning, too! lol


----------



## Zeabed

Blackpoint in a GBD 5th Avenue.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Requiem said:


> I would like to know your impressions on it, as I have a tin in the cellar and can't really figure out what to expect from it.


I don't want to color your impression too much before you've even had a chance to try it but I will tell you my take on it.

I've tried it rubbed out and folded and stuffed. To me folded and stuffed gave a better result. There seems to be a solid core of SG virginias, but the topping or whatever else it has in it leaves a kind of funky aftertaste. Kind of like a film coating the inside my mouth. Sipping slowly with the folded and stuffed bowl mitigated this somewhat, but it was still there.

Can't like them all. This one would not make my list of favorites.


----------



## Jack Straw

1792


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern and a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I topped this off with a small aged brandy while still reading "False Memory" by Dean Koontz.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

HOTW. Crap, Mark was right.


----------



## MarkC

Hmm...you talked me into it; HOTW in my Stanwell blast billiard.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Had a cigar this morning, having Sunza Bitches, now. Later...More Sunza bitches? lol


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

I just packed a Radice Rhodesian with some 3 Oaks Original. Then tonight it will be Anni Kake...


just a quick edit, i changed my mind and will close out the night with some uhle's perfection plug


----------



## smokinmojo

Altadis match 965 in a Big Ben. :cp


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Been having HOTW for a few days now, thanks to Unoriginal Username in the Blind Tasting Trade. Only now finding out what it is. Delicious tobaccy! I will be on the lookout for the 500g bag of the stuff.

Tonight will be a bit of SG St. James Flake.


----------



## Jack Straw

Old Joe Krantz


----------



## ultramag

Started out this morning with *Edgeworth Sliced* in an Amphora Xtra-722 bulldog followed by *H&H Anniversary Kake* this afternoon in a Castello 4K Sea Rock bulldog. Just rubbed out a bowl of *Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug *and gonna stretch out the legs of the Castello a little bit more this evening. I hardly ever smoke bowls back to back in a pipe, but have twice in the last week I've been enjoying a couple of them so much.


----------



## Requiem

Westminster in a bent Brebbia and in a straight Peterson Donegal, to finish the tin.


----------



## Jack Straw

Finishing off the last of my 1792. 

On the bright side, once I polish off these other two tins I have that I wasn't too crazy about I will be completely justified in opening like 4 new tins of tobacco.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just cracked a tin of McClelland Yenidje Supreme from 07. Smells different from what I expected.

Edit - Damn this stuff is thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## mb_pipe

Just got a Hearth and Home sampler from pipesandcigars. Picked one out of the box at random and selected AJ's VaPer. So far, so good.


----------



## nate560

03 FVF in a Grenci.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zeabed

GLP Blackpoint in a Sasieni Four Dot "_Burton_", a sandblast (Ruff-Root).


----------



## ultramag

*Edgeworth Ready Rubbed* in a Savinelli unfinished canadian this morning and *Esoterica Stonehaven* in the same this afternoon. Working on some *Samuel Gawith St. James Flake *in a Radice NeatPipes chubby billiard for my last bowl of the day now.


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Opening Night. For some reason I'm convinced I'm going to pull the trigger on a meer sometime in the next month or two, so I've been avoiding the English/Balkan stuff and concentrating on the Virginias. Of course, some would say I concentrate on the Virginias all the time, but so what...


----------



## beetlebriar

P.S. Balkan Supreme in a BC billiard.


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> Another bowl of Opening Night. For some reason I'm convinced I'm going to pull the trigger on a meer sometime in the next month or two, so I've been avoiding the English/Balkan stuff and concentrating on the Virginias. Of course, some would say I concentrate on the Virginias all the time, but so what...


I like my meer, but it is not the best smoker out there. I'd say, if you're going to get a meer, make sure it's a good one.


----------



## Jack Straw

Yenidje Supreme again. I really like this stuff. Very subtle.


----------



## Jack Straw

3P's


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in a Bannard Hungarian shape.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

So I ended up playing a two dollar scratch ticket for the hell of it today, and won $50 bucks, so I treated myself to a brand new, albiet, cheap pipe, and a couple cigars.

I'm breaking in the new aqusition, with some of LGF that Dmkerr was nice enough to send me and its a nice blend so far. More pronounced sweetness than the Solani 633.

I'm thinking I'm going to have to cellar a couple tins for future smoking. 

Thanks again for the sample.


EDIT: This stuff is pretty amazing. it retains its sweetness, even if smoked a bit hotter than usual, and allows for the perique to share the stage, too, well still keeping the sweetness of the Va. Good stuff.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF. Its been a month or so since I've had this one. Man-o-man I love this stuff.


----------



## ultramag

Had a bowl of *Butera Kingfisher* in a Pease/Di Piazza designed Luciano apple nosewarmer this afternoon and just finishing up a bowl of *Sample B* from my blind review samples in a Castello 4K Sea Rock briar bulldog. I've been off work for about 2 1/2 weeks and am due to go back in the morning. I am so not looking forward to it. :ballchain:


----------



## commonsenseman

F&T Cut Blended Plug, I'm trying it both rubbed out and folded-&-stuffed.


----------



## MarkC

ultramag said:


> I've been off work for about 2 1/2 weeks and am due to go back in the morning. I am so not looking forward to it. :ballchain:


I hear you; I start a week's vacation on Saturday, and I'm already dreading the return! Of course, three days into it, I'll be bored to death and ready. I've learned that I'm not really looking forward to retirement!

Having a bowl of Opening Night right now. I'm torn between a bowl of HOTW later or popping a tin of Balkan Sasieni; haven't had that in a while.


----------



## MarkC

Zeabed said:


> Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in a Bannard Hungarian shape.


Holy crap; is that a pipe or a shovel? :jaw:
It's been 12 hours, are you through yet?


----------



## MarkC

Okay, in the decision for the last bowl of the day between Balkan Sasieni and HOTW, the winner was...

FVF. Go figure...


----------



## IHT

Mr.Lordi said:


> So I ended up playing a two dollar scratch ticket for the hell of it today, and won $50 bucks, so I treated myself to a brand new, albiet, cheap pipe, and a couple cigars.


very cool.
i have a question about your signatures. are those your two blogs? i'll have to check them out when i get more time.
i started one a while back but haven't updated it in about a month.


----------



## Jack Straw

Gawith Hoggarth Brown Irish X


----------



## commonsenseman

Requiem said:


> I would like to know your impressions on it, as I have a tin in the cellar and can't really figure out what to expect from it.


It's decent. As TJ said it's got a little bit of a weird flavor in there. Not to say that it's not good, it's just not AS good as other SG VA's. Hopefully time will mellow it though, since I just got a 1lb box in the mail. :dunno:


----------



## Zeabed

MarkC said:


> Holy crap; is that a pipe or a shovel? :jaw:
> It's been 12 hours, are you through yet?


Sasquatch pipe not big; Mongo have large hand that is gnarly. But seriously now (or perhaps it's too late for that?), Connoisseurs Flake goes so fast that this Hungarian (the polite name for the Oom Paul) shape is perfect for it. No, it did not take 12 hours to smoke. BTW, I've got an even larger one from the same source.

Threadjack reply over, so back on topic.

Smoking W.O. Larsen's Old Fashioned in a Bjarne Smooth bent billiard.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

IHT said:


> very cool.
> i have a question about your signatures. are those your two blogs? i'll have to check them out when i get more time.
> i started one a while back but haven't updated it in about a month.


Less of a blog and more like a notebook with my thoughts on tobacco that everyone can read. So really, its a Tlog (Tobacco Log) which I can go back and edit if I have new thoughts on a certain blend, or I didn't catch that typo/error until a month after I wrote it. lol

I haven't updated in a couple weeks, and my cigar one is lagging because I smoke cigars less then the pipe.

Thanks for checking them out. I'll have to check yours out.

As for this thread. I had a cigar earlier, but might have a bowl of Prince Albert, since the cigar doesn't destroy my palate too much, to a burley.


----------



## Jack Straw

GLP Fillmore.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Scotty's Red then Sunza Bitches


----------



## Zeabed

Union Square (the original "Seven Days Wonder" blend), in a Winslow Crown 300, a large lovat.


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Club Blend tonight


----------



## pdx

A large bowl of Anny Kake in the Johs Puff 2010 pipe....
yummy.


----------



## IHT

been smoking *PH Special Curlies* and *GH Dark Birdseye* almost exclusively during this exercise... but today, i had to bring in some *PS LTF* and a _Rad Davis_ bent brandy.


----------



## Marine Dad

Last night- Boswell's Northwoods in a Jake Hackert cob :usa2:


----------



## Zeabed

PS LBF in the "Scarface", a Bannard smooth jumbo Lovat with a spiral rustication ridge.


----------



## Jack Straw

That's a cool looking pipe.

Smoked a bowl of Dunbar and then one of Dorchester this AM. Both excellent tobaccos.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of Tambolaka right now to cool off from a hard day at work. I'm smoking it in it's dedicated pipe, a "Highland Briar" from London.

Soon I'll be smoking a bowl of HOTW in a Sav 320.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Sterling Bargain Blend. The tobacco was mild and had a small amount of flavor with no real kick. I have nothing really bad to say about this blend, but there is also nothing good to say about it either.:dunno::der:


----------



## MarkC

On the way home from work tonight, I was thinking about pipes (obsessed? I don't know what you mean!) and thought about my Savinelli Oscar, a pipe which I really like when it comes to shape, comfort in the hand, etc., but a pipe that just never clicked for me smoking. No matter what I try in it, it seems to mute the tobacco. Then I thought about Stonehaven, a blend I like, but one that often overwhelms me, both in flavor and in nicotine strength. Then I had one of those "Reeses Peanut Butter Cup" moments and thought...hey! If you've read this far, you already know what I'm smoking right now. So far, so good!


----------



## Zeabed

Just loaded some Union Square into a Savory's Argyll, a 1/4th bent brandy shape. This is what we could call a Neutral Smoke.


----------



## commonsenseman

Zeabed said:


> Just loaded some Union Square into a Savory's Argyll, a 1/4th bent brandy shape. This is what we could call a Neutral Smoke.


Or a "nothing smoke".


----------



## beetlebriar

SG's SL in a Stanwell Royal Prince 125:banana:


----------



## RJpuffs

Crappy weather, but squeezed in a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a Peterson b'dog. Nothing planned for later (more crappy weather predicted).


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Or a "nothing smoke".


i thought the samples i was given had plenty of flavor.
i made this comment on another forum concerning GLP and C&D blends, you have to let a newly opened tin get some breathing time before the flavors come out... i had a tin of Bayou Morning flake take about 3 months before i could taste anything, and 8 months before it reached it's flavor peak (or so i've noticed). there have been a few other blends from them that just seem flat/flavorless from a freshly opened tin.
i'll have to give one of my tins a pop here soon after i work off some of these samples i'm trying to smoke through.


----------



## Jack Straw

A little Escudo to start the day right.


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> i thought the samples i was given had plenty of flavor.
> i made this comment on another forum concerning GLP and C&D blends, you have to let a newly opened tin get some breathing time before the flavors come out... i had a tin of Bayou Morning flake take about 3 months before i could taste anything, and 8 months before it reached it's flavor peak (or so i've noticed). there have been a few other blends from them that just seem flat/flavorless from a freshly opened tin.
> i'll have to give one of my tins a pop here soon after i work off some of these samples i'm trying to smoke through.


Interesting. I'm trying to remember where I got my sample from (I have yet to buy a tin, since I didn't like the sample), I think it was from RJ. I'll have to ask him how long it'd been open for.

You MAY have convinced me to give it a second chance, we'll see.


----------



## IHT

Jack Straw said:


> A little Escudo to start the day right.


same here...


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a little Club Blend in the yard when I let the pups out to play, but all cool things cannot last forever. Back to cleaning the kitchen


----------



## Uelrindru

Jack Straw said:


> A little Escudo to start the day right.


 Today must be national Escudo day cause I had a bowl this morning and will finish with some Old Dublin.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Escudo was the first bowl I had today, too! :/ lol

Are pipe smokers becoming like woman, now;Instead of synced up periods, we sync up pipe blends? lol


----------



## Zeabed

Union Square in a Sav Champagne 310 KS poker/cherrywood. It would have easily been Escudo today for me too, but I just popped a year+ old tin yesterday and I want to keep it a few days in a mason jar for a little air change. Tomorrow, however, is another day.


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Soon I'll be smoking a bowl of HOTW in a Sav 320.


Good choice sir :wink:

I think I'll try the same. In fact, it smokes so well in that pipe, I think I may just dedicate it strictly to HOTW.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF as the sun was setting at the ballpark. It was a good end of the day.


----------



## [email protected]

Never smoked a pipe (at least tobacco) but have been intersted in "tooling up" and givin it try...

recomendations?


----------



## Jack Straw

Dark Flake Unscented in a Nording


----------



## commonsenseman

[email protected] said:


> Never smoked a pipe (at least tobacco) but have been intersted in "tooling up" and givin it try...
> 
> recomendations?


If I were you, I'd join the Newbie Sampler Trade as soon as you get your post count up (15 posts & 10 days I believe). There you can get to try a bunch of different tobaccos to see what you like.

Old Dublin in a Pipemaker bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

I had the tin of Opening Night sitting in front of me, but after reading the HOTW reviews in the review forum, I decided to give it a try...


----------



## Zeabed

More PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Ardor Urano longstemmed, rusticated poker.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> I had the tin of Opening Night sitting in front of me, but after reading the HOTW reviews in the review forum, I decided to give it a try...


HOTW this AM in a Johs, mmmmmm arty:


----------



## Jack Straw

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a Viprati.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of almost year-old Penzance in a Medico Ebony bulldog.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Escudo in some 30 dollar pipe I bought

I tried some jarred up Pennzance the other day, wasn't a fan of it. Taste like Artisan Blend, but not as good. Maybe its just me. :/


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kendal Cream Flake last nite in my Peterson B5


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Mad Hatter said:


> Kendal Cream Flake last nite in my Peterson B5


Curious to know...was it fresh or aged?

I've recently had a few bowls of a 1oz sample and found it to have a solid base of virginias, but a kind of odd and lingering aftertaste. As much a mouthfeel as a lingering flavor. Personally, I wasn't crazy about it.

I was curious to find out if and how that aftertaste changes with some age, as I've got an unopened tin.

Any thoughts here?

Back to topic...Just finished off a bowl of 1792.

*EDIT* When I have 1792, it is always at the end of the day as a last smoke. I'm stumped as to what in the world to follow it with...


----------



## MarkC

The first day of a week's vacation, and I'm having a bowl of Opening Night and a cup of coffee. Of course, with nine days off in a row, I'll probably have to scrape the ash off my tongue when it's over.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cracked a fresh tin of Irish Flake today, smoked two bowls in the afternoon...so delicious. Hard to think of another tobacco I enjoy more, all said and done.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Curious to know...was it fresh or aged?
> 
> I've recently had a few bowls of a 1oz sample and found it to have a solid base of virginias, but a kind of odd and lingering aftertaste. As much a mouthfeel as a lingering flavor. Personally, I wasn't crazy about it.
> 
> I was curious to find out if and how that aftertaste changes with some age, as I've got an unopened tin.
> 
> Any thoughts here?
> 
> Back to topic...Just finished off a bowl of 1792.
> 
> *EDIT* When I have 1792, it is always at the end of the day as a last smoke. I'm stumped as to what in the world to follow it with...


I'm also curious to know as I now have a 1lb box sitting in the cellar.

1792 is a tricky one to follow, partially because you might not be able to taste anything after!

Year-old HOTW in this Sav:


----------



## Jack Straw

2015/Peterson/Stone Ruination IPA
Old Joe Krantz/Peterson/Mendocino Red Tail Ale


----------



## Requiem

Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Savi 320 (Siena) -- last bits in the tin, too dry...
Solani Silver Flake, 1/2 bowl, in the Johs Puff pipe -- started perfectly, made me sneeze at the bottom
St. Bruno in a Hardcastle -- ok


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Late this evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I keep going back to this tobacco-it has a nice edge for me.:wave: I topped this smoke off with a small glass of white wine (something my wife brought home).ipe:


----------



## Zeabed

After celebrating with my daughters at a Ruth's Chris restaurant last night (won't be able to eat again for about two days - whew, that was good!), some LBF in a Sav Virginia 802, followed this morning with Union Square in a Pete Aran canadian shape. I really needed those flakes this time.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> 1792 is a tricky one to follow, partially because you might not be able to taste anything after!


I found the perfect bowl to follow up 1792 with...another bowl of 1792:smoke2:


----------



## MarkC

Having a bowl of Opening Night, which is dwindling fast. Is it just me, or does the last half of a tin always go faster than the first half?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik Full Aroma tobacco. I have not smoked this blend for a while but it was very enjoyable with lots of subtle flavor.:yo: I topped this off with a nice large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## beefytee

Had my first bowl of escudo tonight. Smoked in a Peterson aran #1.

Delicious. Would have been even more relaxing if my smoking mate didn't talk my ear off about tents for almost the whole smoke. 

I actually only smoked about 1-1.25 coins. Burned forever!!!

I think I'm going to have to get a flake pipe or something, because unfortunately, I just don't have the time to smoke a big ol peterson bowl all the time.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

This morning, Escudo, this afternoon escudo, and now FVF...I finally dried this out, after smoking it normal, and I must say, FVF is fantastic now that I figured out the right way to smoke it. before the flavor was muted. Guess thats one more guy to fight for some tins. lol


----------



## BigKev77

Classic Buley Kake in an old cob


----------



## RJpuffs

bigkev77 said:


> Classic Buley Kake in an old cob


Where ya been, bro!

Year old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy, deeeevine! For the 'noon, a bowl of SG St. James Flake awaits in a Peterson - yes, this is the REAL St.J not the latakia laced mislabeled tin (that we will deal with some other day).


----------



## Zeabed

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Stanwell Colonial 86, a bent Danish freehand brandy shape.


----------



## Jack Straw

Bout to sit down with some Irish Flake after a very busy morning.


----------



## IHT

*McClelland 5100* in a _Stanwell billiard_ at work.
going to be *SG brown rope #4* in a _Stanwell golden danish nose-warmer_ on the drive home from work.


----------



## Jack Straw

IHT, out of curiosity what is the shape number on that Stanwell nosewarmer?

Drying out my first bowl of Hal o' the Wind.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I've got one that's a 200 that rarely ever gets smoked. Cool little pipe tho


----------



## thewileyman

I just fired up a bowl of McClelland 5100 Red Cake in my Ben Wade Brogue. It's the first time I've smoked either, and both are performing quite well.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW. The tin has finally aired out enough to enjoy, so just assume this post is repeated over the next few weeks...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish tobacco that I got as a free sample from Altadis. I found this smoke pleasant for an occasional smoke; the flavor was nicely subtle as compared to Cherry Blend by John Middleton which have a stronger sweet cherry flavor. I topped this smoke off with a large goblet of ice water with a twist of lemon.:yo:


----------



## Commander Quan

1792 it it's dedicated Peterson Killarney


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> HOTW. The tin has finally aired out enough to enjoy, so just assume this post is repeated over the next few weeks...


Have you tried it in the bulk 500g bag form (at about a 20% discount) and jarred it up or do you always buy 100g tins?

Today I've been smoking PA, breaking in a new cob. Almost have the woody stem burned in flush with the bowl.


----------



## pdx

Rich's Sasha plus in the Large Grandi Freehand....
big deep slow puffs!


----------



## commonsenseman

Commander Quan said:


> 1792 it it's dedicated Peterson Killarney


Good choice! I think I'll do the same, except mine will be in an Italian made Cellini.


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Have you tried it in the bulk 500g bag form (at about a 20% discount) and jarred it up or do you always buy 100g tins?


I buy the tins; I just find tins more convenient than jarring up stuff on my own, in spite of the expense. $14.33 when you buy six or more at pipesandcigars.com.

Having a bowl of...oh, wait; I already said...


----------



## ultramag

*Orlik Golden Sliced* in a Castello 4K Sea Rock bulldog and then the same in a Tinsky tankard. Just finshing up a bowl of my next blind review embarrassment also known as *Sample D*.


----------



## beetlebriar

Dark Twist in a Parks cutty!


----------



## BigKev77

Lancer Slices in joby bulldog


----------



## IHT

Jack Straw said:


> IHT, out of curiosity what is the shape number on that Stanwell nosewarmer?


shape *177*


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in a Sav Bing's Favorite smooth _Soiree_.


----------



## IHT

*SG Brown Rope #4* in _Stanny nosewarmer_


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

LNF for breakfast, LJ Heart VA for lunch. Orlik Golden Sliced for the sunset if the rain permits.


----------



## indigosmoke

Breaking in my new Peterson Kapet with a bowl of McC's Navy Cav. Dang, I'm hooked on Navy Cav. Haven't smoked anything else since I broke open the tin.


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> Breaking in my new Peterson Kapet with a bowl of McC's Navy Cav. Dang, I'm hooked on Navy Cav. Haven't smoked anything else since I broke open the tin.


Are you the one I was bidding against on eBay? 

HOTW for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka folded & stuffed in it's dedicated Highland Briar.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Are you the one I was bidding against on eBay?
> 
> HOTW for me.


No, it's a new one from smoking pipes.com 

Actually, for the money I've been pleasantly surprised by the Kapet. I think is stacks up very well against my similarly priced Savs. I was hesitant to buy a Peterson as they seem to have both their lovers and their haters, but there is just something about the way the Peterson billiards, dublins and bulldogs are shaped that appeals to me so I took the plunge. I'm glad I did. I think there is a Samhain 120 or 06 in my future.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Reiner's LGF in my Pete System, Solani 633 in my cob and more LGF in a clay. Dmkerr was evil for sending me the LGF. At 20 bucks a tin, Its gonna break me. :/ lol

That Solani stuff, I bought,not really digging it too much. Next order I make, I don't know if it will make the cut. Which is a shame, because their Aged Burley Flake is good.

I'm trying not to pop open one of my tins of Escudo, because I'll end up smoking the tin and have to open another and I'll never end up aging any. :/ lol


----------



## Jack Straw

indigosmoke said:


> No, it's a new one from smoking pipes.com
> 
> Actually, for the money I've been pleasantly surprised by the Kapet. I think is stacks up very well against my similarly priced Savs. I was hesitant to buy a Peterson as they seem to have both their lovers and their haters, but there is just something about the way the Peterson billiards, dublins and bulldogs are shaped that appeals to me so I took the plunge. I'm glad I did. I think there is a Samhain 120 or 06 in my future.


Good to hear! Peterson seems to be so "love it or hate it" which I don't completely understand. No one can deny their unique style, though, which I personally love. My next pipe or two will probably be Petes.


----------



## commonsenseman

I have one of these. I have to say, I love the way it looks & it smokes pretty well too.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> I have one of these. I have to say, I love the way it looks & it smokes pretty well too.


Very nice pipe. Is that a St. Patrick's Day pipe?


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Very nice pipe. Is that a St. Patrick's Day pipe?


Sure is. The St Patrick's Day 2009, "68".


----------



## nate560

Some McC VA24 its very good by the way in a Butz Choquin Saucer.


----------



## IHT

nate560 said:


> Some McC VA24 its very good by the way in a Butz Choquin Saucer.


just seeing if i can fix your link... looks like the same photo.

very cool looking pipe, though.
---

*C&D Bayou Morning Flake* in a _Ser Jacapo Maxima Ball_ while studying for my A+ certs in the garage.


----------



## act five

Went to my local B&M, they didn't have much outside of drug store brands so I picked up a 1.5oz bag of Altadis B20 Black Cavendish, and Z50 Black Cordial. About to smoke a bowl of the Cavendish.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Tried Squadron leader for the first time tonight; in my Puff pipe. Pretty satisfying, I really like the room note.


----------



## Pugsley

I know I've talked a lot of trash about Petersons in the past but tonight I decided to give my Killarney another try after ignoring it for several months. I don't know if it's because the stain inside the bowl has finally burned off or is caked over but this bowl of FVF is just fantastic. Then again, FVF smoked in a toilet bowl would probably be fantastic. :heh:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I smoked a bowl of Maple Street that I got as a free sample from Sutliffe Tobacco Company. Maple Street arrived this morning and I was anxious to try it and I was pleasantly surprised just how nice this smoke was. This tobacco was flavorful and it was a nice cool smoke even though the tobacco seemed moist. This is a keeper for me and I plan to buy more in the near future.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

Pugsley said:


> Then again, FVF smoked in a toilet bowl would probably be fantastic. :heh:


I don't know about that, but it's tasting pretty good in my no-name bulldog right now!


----------



## act five

act five said:


> Went to my local B&M, they didn't have much outside of drug store brands so I picked up a 1.5oz bag of Altadis B20 Black Cavendish, and Z50 Black Cordial. About to smoke a bowl of the Cavendish.


Just got done smoking some of the cavendish, it was pretty good albeit a little moist. And for the price, how could I go wrong? They gave me both bags for something like 1.80 each.


----------



## Hermit

Pugsley said:


> Then again, FVF smoked in a toilet bowl would probably be fantastic. :heh:


I like large bowls.
Never tried porcelain.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Hermit said:


> I like large bowls.
> Never tried porcelain.


I hear porcelain bowls smoke well once they get a nice urinal cake built up. lol


----------



## MarkC

Which reminds me; I need to grab the brush and ream mine.


----------



## MarkC

Just finished my first ever bowl of Embarcadero, which, is as usually the case for me with a first bowl of a G.L. Pease blend, was completely unimpressive. But then I've learned to wait until nearer the bottom of the tin to make my judgments on this brand.


----------



## Zeabed

More Connoisseurs Flake, this time in a Todd Bannard Silver Ring half bent billiard.


----------



## BigKev77

Lancer slices


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I definitely like this tobacco. I am on the wait list for Esoterica Stonehaven and Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake; I have been waiting for a while now.:juggle:

In reference to the Balkan Supreme; this smoke was very flavorful with a nice edge. I topped this off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## Zeabed

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I definitely like this tobacco. I am on the wait list for Esoterica Stonehaven and Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake; I have been waiting for a while now.:juggle:
> 
> In reference to the Balkan Supreme; this smoke was very flavorful with a nice edge. I topped this off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


And indeed, BS goes well with a fine brandy or liqueur. Too bad about those initials, but they just needed that Balkan Sobranie emulation I guess.

I'm waiting for Stonehaven and FVF. Waiting for my 250g of each to age a in my cellar little bit more that is. :ranger:

So, right now, Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in a Sav Porto Cervo smooth 802.


----------



## Spectabalis

Re you Samuel Gawith FVF Coffee Cup. I only live 115 miles from Kendal. I'll bring you some if you agree to pay my airfair!!!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

Spectabalis said:


> Re you Samuel Gawith FVF Coffee Cup. I only live 115 miles from Kendal. I'll bring you some if you agree to pay my airfair!!!!!


Why don't ya take a ride over there and see if all is well? We ain't seeing much SG weed coming over to our side of the pond, and we be worried about the ol' Mayor of Kendal.


----------



## Zeabed

Aaahh.... GLP Blackpoint in a Sasieni Four Dot, a Family Era halfbent Ruff-Root (i.e., sandlasted) "Burton".


----------



## RHNewfie

Escudo in a no-name fleabay meer, always hits the spot!


----------



## nate560

Beacon in a K Balleby


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake tonight.


----------



## BigKev77

FVF in no name billiard


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A bowl of the Prince and then some of Unoriginal Username's unknown #3


----------



## Brinson

I was stupid enough to move Mississippi River from tis nice prelabeled baggie David M sent it to me in to a new baggie and not label it as an English like he had. Didn't smell the latakia until I had already loaded it into my pipe for Virginias...and taken a few puffs.

A good smoke, though. Damn good.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Spectabalis said:


> Re you Samuel Gawith FVF Coffee Cup. I only live 115 miles from Kendal. I'll bring you some if you agree to pay my airfair!!!!!


Sorry Roger, Unfortunately the airfare is not an option,:boohoo:but I would appreciate it if you could make a trip to Kendal and see if those guys are taking too many breaks or smoking up the tobacco. Hopefully you could get thier asses moving; but definitely let them know that I am waiting!opcorn:


----------



## Zeabed

Coffee-Cup said:


> Sorry Roger, Unfortunately the airfare is not an option,:boohoo:but I would appreciate it if you could make a trip to Kendal and see if those guys are taking too many breaks or smoking up the tobacco. Hopefully you could get thier asses moving; but definitely let them know that I am waiting!opcorn:


Tell them he's coming! Tell them he's freaking cominggg!!


----------



## Jack Straw

Esoterica Tilbury


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Zeabed said:


> Tell them he's coming! Tell them he's freaking cominggg!!


Ed-that is really funny:lol: Just let him know that I am still waiting.op2:


----------



## commonsenseman

OGS in a Sav 320.


----------



## Zeabed

Coffee-Cup said:


> Ed-that is really funny:lol: Just let him know that I am still waiting.op2:


You got it! Hey, SG: He's still waiting. And he's still freaking coming!! Or he may send Terence Stamp in his place. "Tell me. Tell me about Sammy..."


----------



## Zeabed

Back on topic: C&D Epiphany in a Kaywoodie Elite #11.


----------



## Jack Straw

HOTW


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Started off by finishing off a bowl of LBF from last night. Thats a first time to have a zesty smoke first thing. Kinda like scrambled eggs with a little hot sauce..minus the scrambled eggs. I may do this on purpose in the future.

Followed that up with some Stonehaven at the beach. A bit windy, to be sure, but the smoke was delicious and the briny sea breeze was fabulous.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of LTF last night.


----------



## Jack Straw

Brown Irish X


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Had a bowl of LTF last night.


so did i, while studying and listening to some kick ass tunes provided by contrabass bry :boohoo:


----------



## Zeabed

Marlin Flake in a Pete POY '09.


----------



## tobac&tea

having McB plumcake in a mastro de paja blasted acorn.


----------



## nate560

02 Escudo in a Grenci and watching the baseball game.
http://img340.imageshack.us/i/pipescellarcigars042.jpg/


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just finished a bowl of English Oriental Supreme, a nice peaceful afternoon on the deck.


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of HOTW to start the day. Right now I'm drying a bowl of BBF to smoke. Surely I'll be able to replenish the supply some day; if not, what's the point of having two tins sitting in the cellar forever...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked Maple Street in an un-named bent brier. I started out smoking while enjoying the sun but the wind was too strong so I moved into my cabana area and topped this smoke off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## beetlebriar

Dark Twist in a Parks cutty!:woohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> A bowl of HOTW to start the day. Right now I'm drying a bowl of BBF to smoke. Surely I'll be able to replenish the supply some day; if not, what's the point of having two tins sitting in the cellar forever...


"FVF light" eh? I have to be honest, it just doesn't satisfy me the way FVF does. Maybe I just need to smoke more of it though.

So far today:

-HOTW in a Sav 320
-Tambolaka in a Pipemaker
-LTF in a Cellini


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> "FVF light" eh? I have to be honest, it just doesn't satisfy me the way FVF does. Maybe I just need to smoke more of it though.


Yeah, that's the reason I was more willing to open one of my two BBF tins than one of my three FVF tins, if that makes sense...

Back to HOTW now.


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> *SG Brown Rope #4* in _Stanny nosewarmer_


Like the bold baccy and italicized (sp) pipe font arrangement Greg. Very classy. :thumb:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Twist Flake* in a Pease/Di Piazza designed _Luciano apple shaped nosewarmer. _


----------



## pdx

anny's crack kake in the grandi poker.....
large and in charge! 

i got to get me some more of that.


----------



## Brinson

Some escudo in a very beat up Yelo Bole I got at a flea market.


----------



## pdx

Ok and another....bowl tonight....

Troost in the cellini poker....

night night


by the way Tina Fey rocked it on SNL tonight....funny funny lady.....
i wonder if she smokes a pipe?,,,,,


----------



## BigKev77

BBF, rubbed it out for the first time ever and it smoked even better. Who's thunk it. I've been smoking BBF for about two years and , for me, this is the best it's ever been.


----------



## Zeabed

More Marlin Flake, this time rubbed out a bit in an Ardor Urano poker.


----------



## tobacmon

What a cool looking pipe----very nice!


----------



## RJpuffs

Esoterica Dorchester in the now-functionally-repaired meer.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Finished last evening with the end of the McClelleand British Woods in my Peterson's Sherlock Holmes. The wind picking up on the Strait of Juan de Fuca, the cedars dancing!

If I ever get to 30 posts, I'll put up a photo of my smoking solarium.

DJ


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Sunday morning.

Sun's shining, birds are singing, light breeze, hummingbirds buzzing, crows bathing in the bird bath (quoth the crow doesn't work), KISM Bellingham classic rock in background and sipping on a cup of french-press Indonesia Sulawesi Toarco coffee from StumpTown Roasters.

This morning's smoke is my first sampling of McClelland's Rose of Latakia, puffing very well in my Peterson's Deluxe full bent.

First impressions...nice, quiet, smooth, cool first-pipe breakfast blend.

May need to mix in more latakia.

Maxwell Everts Perkins, my literary whippet of genius just came out and decided he likes the Rose of Latakia, too.

Senator K. Thorvaldson, my legislative whippet was in earlier, but went back to bed. He prefers the bowl of straight latakia. Picky canine, isn't he?

Does it get any better?

Yes, in about an hour when I fire up the grill and smoke the whole hog sausage with mesquite on the Weber!

DJ


----------



## commonsenseman

Sounds like a great day all around DJ!

I'll be pulling old, dead shrubs out of the yard with my truck today. It's pretty warm (for minnesota) and sticky out, the "boss" is expecting me to get some serious yard work done before she gets off work, and here I am on puff. Better get outside!

Today's a 1792 day for me.


----------



## smokinmojo

Ashton (McClellands) Black Parrot. In the CS forum Tinsky. ipe:


----------



## bobpatt

OMG! Nothing! Unless my order comes in the mail tomorrow. All I've got is a little 1Q left which I use while I'm working out in the yard.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

bigkev77 said:


> BBF, rubbed it out for the first time ever and it smoked even better. Who's thunk it. I've been smoking BBF for about two years and , for me, this is the best it's ever been.


Agreed. I love the stuff rubbed out.:thumb:

In fact, now that you mention it, I think I'll have some tonight!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

bobpatt said:


> OMG! Nothing! Unless my order comes in the mail tomorrow. All I've got is a little 1Q left which I use while I'm working out in the yard.


OMG, BP,

We're gonna have to do an intervention on you!

This is serious chit!

Do this: Breathe in....breathe out...breathe in...breathe out...

This should get some oxygen flow to your brain to remember to get a chitload of tinder in your bowl!

Woof...big boy!

"Hi! My name is Bob, and I'm a SmokAholic"

I feel your pain and fear, Bubba!

Maybe you''ll have to go down to the drug store and get some Cherry Blend!

Your pal,

DJ


----------



## IHT

Zeabed said:


> More Marlin Flake, this time rubbed out a bit in an Ardor Urano poker.


beautiful poker... i have a Ser Jacapo that's like a canadian style poker as well.
----

*GH Coniston Cut Plug* in a _Nording Grade 15_...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had about 3/4 of a pipe bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in one of my tobacco pouches so I combined 1/4 bowl of Skandinavik tobacco and blended it together. I smoked this concoction and the flavor was good, but near the end of the smoke I got a hot cinder on my tongue.:boohoo:Maybe the (Pipe Gods) were telling me something.:nono: I quickly dumped that pipe and restocked another pipe with Maple Street and enjoyed this smoke with a small aged brandy. :yo:I guess my lesson for today is not to do that again.:nono:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had about 3/4 of a pipe bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in one of my tobacco pouches so I combined 1/4 bowl of Skandinavik tobacco and blended it together. I smoked this concoction and the flavor was good, but near the end of the smoke I got a hot cinder on my tongue.:boohoo:Maybe the (Pipe Gods) were telling me something.:nono: I quickly dumped that pipe and restocked another pipe with Maple Street and enjoyed this smoke with a small aged brandy. :yo:I guess my lesson for today is not to do that again.:nono:


Hey CC,

My tongue is blistering, swelling, peeling and exploding in sympathy for your crash with a hot cinder! Woof!

Did you speak with your pipe?

You must softly whisper into the bowl how you are gonna chuck it under the back wheel of your pickup truck and back over it twelve times then throw it into the hot, burning wood stove if it ever does that BS again!

Suck on ice cubes!

-DJ


----------



## commonsenseman

F&T Cut Blended Plug in a Sav 320.


----------



## Juicestain

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Missouri cob. A little lite for me but tasty snorkel.


----------



## Zeabed

Connoisseurs Flake in a Sav Virginia 802, a canadian shape.


----------



## RJpuffs

Yesterday after breaking the back pruning hedges, a relaxing bowl of ten yearl old McCletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodesian accompanied by a bottle of 15 year old single malt scotch (forgot the name, gifted by neighbor). Today, rain, although I have two pipes preloaded and awaiting some sunshine during the day; Stonehaven in a Bjarne bulldog and GLP Stratford in a Bjarne freehand. W'ere dat sun go to?


----------



## commonsenseman

OGS in a Sav 320. Maybe some Tambolaka later tonight when it cools down (95 in Minnesota?!?!).


----------



## jimjim99

nice


----------



## BigKev77

Tonight will be the infamous Tambolaka!! Thanks Commonsenseman!!


----------



## Requiem

In my rotation: 
FVF; St. Bruno; Silver Flake; EMP; Artisan's Blend.

I've been experimenting with FVF and, for me, it always works out better if rubbed out.


----------



## IHT

some *SG Brown Rope #4* throughout the day...


----------



## Jack Straw

Finishing off a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented that I started this afternoon.


----------



## ultramag

Having a bowl of my fourth and final sample for the blind review, also known as *Sample B,* in a _NeatPipes chubby billiard by Radice._


----------



## SmoknTaz

SG Best Brown Flake.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finished off some BBF, then had a nice bowl of AnniKake to end the evening.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Finished off some BBF, then had a nice bowl of AnniKake to end the evening.


Love the Anni Kake. I just got some in and already thinking about getting more. :bounce:


----------



## commonsenseman

ultramag said:


> Having a bowl of my fourth and final sample for the blind review, also known as *Sample B,* in a _NeatPipes chubby billiard by Radice._


Pending review?

I'm smoking Brown Irish X tonight.


----------



## ultramag

commonsenseman said:


> Pending review?


Not tonight. I'll try to get it done tomorrow. I'm liking this one sure enough, but I seem to be completely missing it if that makes any sense at all. I have a feeling this one is going to be embarrassing for me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern and I followed that up with a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I topped this off with two small glasses of aged brandy.ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

ultramag said:


> Not tonight. I'll try to get it done tomorrow. I'm liking this one sure enough, but I seem to be completely missing it if that makes any sense at all. I have a feeling this one is going to be embarrassing for me.


No rush man. I'm just really looking forward to this one. I don't think it'll be quite as hard as you think.

Bowl of LNF on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Zeabed

A 65/35% mix of Epiphany and Blackwoods Flake in a Bannard Silver Ring bent billiard. Really working for me, that mix.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Working on a bowl of Anni Kake this morning.


----------



## IHT

*McC 5100* in a _Stanwell billiard_ at work.


----------



## Jack Straw

HOTW


----------



## IHT

attempted to smoke some old sample of *McC #24* in a Stanwell poker, but this sh*t is giving me fits. i'm really hating their broken flakes lately, even fully rubbed, just won't stay lit.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Rest of my bowl of Escudo from earlier, in a cheap no name, in an room with AC.

The AC is forcing me to learn to smoke slower, since I value my tongue. lol


----------



## sebast

Tonight i got some Butternut Burley, so i will try couple bowl!!


----------



## Jack Straw

Esoterica Tilbury in a Johs freehand dublin.


----------



## commonsenseman

LTF in a Sav 101.


----------



## commonsenseman

I just smoked a bowl of half Tambolaka & half Brown Irish X. Delicious, but brutally strong. :biggrin:


----------



## thewileyman

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Lepeltier clay.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Orlik Golden Sliced earlier at the ballpark. Now its time for Scotty's Old Red. Maybe a dark VA later.


----------



## commonsenseman

dmkerr's blind review "Sample #1".


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> I just smoked a bowl of half Tambolaka & half Brown Irish X. Delicious, but brutally strong. :biggrin:


Be careful with that combo, you might tear a hole in the space/time continuum. :dude:


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Be careful with that combo, you might tear a hole in the space/time continuum. :dude:


I tried DGT-ing it & couldn't do it. It was just too much. That's saying a lot too.


----------



## ultramag

commonsenseman said:


> dmkerr's blind review "Sample #1".


That's funny. 

Just finished up some old *Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved* from my final blind review sample in a _Rad Davis bulldog._


----------



## Juicestain

Some more Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a cob p After I get back from vacation I plan on getting a real pipe and some more baccy to try out!


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of HOTW from a tin that's emptying way too fast.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and I followed this up with a bowl of Maple Street. I really enjoyed this evening smoke and I topped this off with a nice cup of coffee.:cp I usually enjoy my coffee in the afternoon, but I really had a taste for it this evening.:yo:


----------



## NonNobis

For me it's always nice to sit out in my backyard by the fountain and enjoy a nice bowl of Cambridge - a nice custom blend from The Tobacco Barn (tobacco-barn.com). I like the nice mix of Golden Virginias, fire cured, and burley for my evening pipe.


----------



## Zeabed

OGS in a Stanwell Colonial 207 poker/cherrywood.


----------



## Jack Straw

Tilbury


----------



## Commander Quan

I smoked some dried up Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake this morning from a tin I've had open for a couple months. The dry flakes made a big difference in the flavor, I could never taste the latakia in this before. I don't necessarily like it better but it was different.


----------



## Jack Straw

Escudo in a Peterson Bulldog


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a cellini.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I was really not thinking of an aromatic tonight, but Indigosmoke kindly sent me a sample of Nording (Hunter's) Pointer blend. Thank you, John!

It has been a long time since I have had hazelnut coffee, as nowdays I like it strong, unflavored, and black, but there was a time when I absolutely loved it. This tobacco smells exactly as I remember that hazelnut coffee smelled. I am helplessly drawn to it. Loading a pipeful right now...


----------



## Mad Hatter

Club Blend


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern and I followed that up with a bowl of Skandinavik. I was relaxing and letting the flavorable smoke take me on a Journey.ipe: I topped this smoke off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I'm going to attempt to smoke Butternut Burley. Hopefully this wont taste like crud, like my va/per did earlier,which I can assume was thanks to the heat/humidity.


----------



## commonsenseman

HOTW in a Sav 320.
Solani 660 in a Sav 101 (thanks IHT).


----------



## Brinson

Katerini Classic in a Yelo Bole.

Damn, Katerini Classic is tasty. Enjoying it thanks to Mad Hatter. Gifted it to me a couple months ago, and while I tried it then, it just seems to have popped all of a sudden. Can't explain it. Mmmm...I'm really liking it.


----------



## IHT

last night - *GH Louisiana Flake* in a Larrysson Pipe "Bun".


----------



## NonNobis

My order of G.L. Pease "Chelsea Morning" arrived today. I think its going to take me awhile to get used to it. But good things are always worth the effort.


----------



## RJpuffs

GLP Cairo in a Peterson bulldog, for later, if it doesn't rain/hail/locust a bowl of Reiner LGF awaits in a Nording Eriksen.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

@ IHT,

Sweet pipe and awesome choice of beer! 1554 is like chocolate cake in a bottle (with a little hoppyness).

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Zeabed

Bun?? That looks like a Dunkin Donuts chocolate donut! And that means it looks good! Man, that bowl shape must provide you with a cool, smooth draw on your smoke. Not to mention that a chocolate donut will go well with 1554. How does perique go with chocolate? Seriously now, that is one spicy meataball.

Oh, almost forgot: Penzance in a Stanwell Majestic #141.



IHT said:


> last night - *GH Louisiana Flake* in a Larrysson Pipe "Bun".


----------



## Garin

If we don't get the biblical downpour that is forecast, I'll be lighting up a nice little cob with solani x sweet mystery. For some reason I crave the sweet stuff when the weather is cool and damp.


----------



## commonsenseman

That is one super cool looking pipe! Plus, almost anything by New Belgium is good :thumb:

I'm just about to light up a big bowl of 1792.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik and another bowl of Maple Street. The flavors were so abundant and pleasurable and I attempted to take slow puffs to prolong the experience. I topped off these smokes with sipping a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

BBF.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mmmm, year-old SG FVF in a Bjarne brandy. :first:


----------



## Jack Straw

Tilbury in a Luigi Viprati Canadian.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I seem to enjoy english/latakia blends more when the weather is cooler, but last night I had a bowl of Squadron Leader. I really like SL, but after a while of puffing, my wife told me it smelled like horse manure.:lol:

Note to self....Add this one to the top of the list of "wife repellents":bounce:


Orlik Golden Sliced for the early part of today. Tonight I'm going to try out a Frog Morton "blend" I mixed up a couple months ago. My first few bowls of the straight Frog seemed a little on the uni-dimensional side for me. Smooth latakia flavor but not much else going on. So, I dosed the remainder with some blending Turkish ribbon and have been letting the two get cozy together in the tin for the last few months. It has great potential to be a complete flop, but hope springs eternal, and sometimes I just cant help but to tinker...


----------



## indigosmoke

John Patton's Drunken Apple. 

According to the description it is comprised of "five tobaccos, flavored with rum, apple, and maple, combine to create an interesting, but not overpowering, aromatic." 

However, I don't detect any topping whatsoever. No pouch aroma, no taste while smoking, no room note. It's weird. It smells in the pouch and smokes just like a blend with maybe burley and VA and I even detect a hint of latakia I think, but in any case only pure tobacco scent and flavor. I even had the wife test the pouch aroma and she could only detect tobacco as well. Not a bad smoke but not at all what I was expecting. It almost seems like they sent the wrong blend. Has anyone ever smoked this blend? I'd be curious if you detected the topping.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and then had another bowl of Sterling Bargain Blend. The Balkan Supreme was quite flavorful, but the Sterling Bargain Blend did nothing for me. I topped these smokes off with a small aged brandy.:juggle:


----------



## tobacmon

I broke into the sampler John (indigosmoke) sent me in a trade and not a big fan of the Peterson's Luxury Blend yet but was not disappointed also. Look forward to the Cavendish he sent as well the other 14 samples to boot. I really got a liquorish smell form many sent and really like black liquorish. What a great way to sample pipe tobacco in the NPS thread.


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Plus, almost anything by New Belgium is good :thumb:


yep, i like that brewery a good deal. Mothership Whit is also nice, but it almost intensifies any tongue irritation i might have while smoking.
that 1554 goes really well with "lakeland" tobaccos for some reason, brings out the perfume in the tobaccos, even if you drink the beer an hour after smoking.


----------



## indigosmoke

tobacmon said:


> I broke into the sampler John (indigosmoke) sent me in a trade and not a big fan of the Peterson's Luxury Blend yet but was not disappointed also. Look forward to the Cavendish he sent as well the other 14 samples to boot. I really got a liquorish smell form many sent and really like black liquorish. What a great way to sample pipe tobacco in the NPS thread.


I wish I knew you liked licorice flavor before I sent the samples. I think that there is a Classic Burley Kake bomb in your future once my order arrives.

I think you will find that anise is a fairly common topping in the pipe tobacco world so you'll get that suggestion of licorice quite often. The funny thing is I don't like licorice in candy but really have enjoyed a few tobaccos that suggest the flavor in a subtle way; Classic Burley Kake is one of favorites.

Anyway, glad you are enjoying the samples. I think you will find they give you a good feeling for the range of tobaccos out there. Now you've only got about 2,000 other blends to try!


----------



## IHT

A mix of half McC 5100 & Pinkertons Five Brothers in a Kurt Huhn tulip.
Should've been more 5100


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> yep, i like that brewery a good deal. Mothership Whit is also nice, but it almost intensifies any tongue irritation i might have while smoking.
> that 1554 goes really well with "lakeland" tobaccos for some reason, brings out the perfume in the tobaccos, even if you drink the beer an hour after smoking.


I'll be sure to try that :thumb:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MacBaren Symphony in the afternoon, then H&H Louisiana Red to send the sun over the horizon.


----------



## IHT

A mix of half McC 5100 & Pinkertons Five Brothers in a Kurt Huhn tulip.
Should've been more 5100


----------



## Jack Straw

Fillmore in a Pete Kinsale Bulldog


----------



## thewileyman

McClelland Grey Havens


----------



## ultramag

Old Virginia Tobacco Co.'s *Old Virginia Flake* in a _Castello Trademark 4K bent bulldog_.


----------



## commonsenseman

HOTW in a Sav 320.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

commonsenseman said:


> HOTW in a Sav 320.


I got the same one, as a rusticated sitter. Different design on the stem, too! The design on mine looks more like a shooting star. I like the sail boat looking one, though.

I had some Escudo in a Peterson System. Before that, I had Scottish Cake in my other Peterson System pipe.

In the morning, I shall have another Va/per. Forgot it was Memorial Day, other wise it would of been a cigar. :/


----------



## MarkC

G.L.Pease Embarcadero. This has been a tough one for me, and it's my own damned fault. I wanted to try several oriental blends, and this seemed like the type of thing I was looking for. Unfortunately, I didn't realize (through lack of reading comprehension, apparently) that the base was _red_ Virginias rather than golden, which makes it completely _not_ what I was looking for. The red Virginias drown out the orientals as a separate taste, making this a definite 'blend' rather than a mix of various tobaccos. Lot's of Virginia comes through, but I only know the Izmir is there because it doesn't taste exactly like a Virgina. However, after smoking it for several days, I'm starting to appreciate it for what it is, rather than disliking it for what it isn't. It's not exactly a nuanced smoke, at least to me, but it is a satisfying one. At least at this point, I'd say I'll probably buy more. On the other hand, I don't think it's ever going to be one of my main players.

Time to follow up with BBF, which is tastier than I remember, although to be fair, the only other tin I smoked was right after I got it, and this has been sitting in the cabinet for eight months.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Maple Street and another bowl of Skandinavik. I topped these smokes off with a tangy tall glass of ice water with a twist of lemon.:yo:


----------



## tobacmon

First again thank you John (indigosmoke) for the awesome selections--so far I have tried the below and commented on my personal favorites so far. I look forward to trying all the rest.

*McClelland Capt. Cool--Loved it

Cornell / Diehl Mississippi Mud---Loved it*

H /H Anniversary Kake--Not Bad

GL Pease Kensington--OK

*Next up:*

*Boswell's Apple Strudel*--sounds tasty

*Dan's Sweet Vanilla Honeydew*

*Treasures of Ireland Shannon*
*
MacBaren's Vanilla Creme*

Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight 199 (or is it 661? :wacko.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Orlik Golden Sliced for the early afternoon. 

Late afternoon, I decided to part ways with tradition and load up a bowl of McClelland 5100 to smoke while tending the grill. For me, the grill and a full flavored cigar go hand in hand. 5100 was definitely the wrong blend for me grillside. Too subtle and mild. I should have loaded up some FVF or Stonehaven in retrospect.

I've got some Tambolaka steaming so I'll be giving that a go sometime soon. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## ultramag

*G&H Louisiana Flake* in a _Castello Trademark 4K bent bulldog._


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I've got some Tambolaka steaming so I'll be giving that a go sometime soon. Looking forward to giving it a try.


Alright TJ!

Watch out though, it packs a punch! :kicknuts:


----------



## Zeabed

Froggie on the bayou in a Stanwell Colonial 56.


----------



## Jack Straw

Today's smoke was part of the house I live in! :shocked:

There was a fire in the boiler room caused by some sort of electrical short, we had 6 fire trucks out here including 3 of the big daddy hook and ladders, one of which landed guys on the roof. I thought I had smelled a "barbeque" a few minutes before they rang our bell. There were about 30-40 or so firemen, even a lieutenant came out in addition to the battalion chiefs. One of the apartments in the back is completely toast, they lost everything, the boiler is done for, and two other of the 5 apartments had damage. We are on the complete opposite side of the house though so thankfully our stuff was OK (we're sitting in here as normal and there isn't even a lingering smell) and, more importantly no one in any of the other apartments were hurt. The electrician just finished checking everything out and the power is back on.

Also smoked a bowl of Solani 660 courtesy of IHT, I thought it was OK. A nice sort of toasty, citrussy flavor, but I don't think I'll write home about it especially considering the price.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Jack Straw said:


> Today's smoke was part of the house I live in! :shocked:
> 
> There was a fire in the boiler room caused by some sort of electrical short, we had 6 fire trucks out here including 3 of the big daddy hook and ladders, one of which landed guys on the roof. I thought I had smelled a "barbeque" a few minutes before they rang our bell. There were about 30-40 or so firemen, even a lieutenant came out in addition to the battalion chiefs. One of the apartments in the back is completely toast, they lost everything, the boiler is done for, and two other of the 5 apartments had damage. We are on the complete opposite side of the house though so thankfully our stuff was OK (we're sitting in here as normal and there isn't even a lingering smell) and, more importantly no one in any of the other apartments were hurt. The electrician just finished checking everything out and the power is back on.
> 
> Also smoked a bowl of Solani 660 courtesy of IHT, I thought it was OK. A nice sort of toasty, citrussy flavor, but I don't think I'll write home about it especially considering the price.


Jack Straw--Glad to hear all is well. Nobody hurt and your carefully selected and lovingly maintained stash of pipe tobacco intact.

Orlik Golden Sliced again for the early part of the day. Got a sample of this from Unoriginal Username in the blind taste trade and have really taken a liking to it. Going to have to order some for the cellar.

About to put a match to a bowl of Scotty's Old Red.


----------



## Jack Straw

Diodon nepheligina said:


> your carefully selected and lovingly maintained stash of pipe tobacco intact.


Yeah, thank goodness. I'm pricing out renters insurance (which we did not have), and had a chuckle thinking about what would happen if the insurance company didn't believe the value of the tobacco cellar. "Oh no you don't. I have every tenth of an ounce documented on tobaccocellar.com and pictures on puff.com to prove it!"


----------



## ultramag

*H&H Anniversary Kake *in a _2005 Castello Collection 3K bulldog _that I picked up from a friend this afternoon_. _


----------



## Requiem

Union Square (for the first time) in a Hilson rodhesian... pretty good.
Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish tobacco and this was a nice change of pace. This tobacco had a nice flavor and I topped this smoke off with a evening cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Garin

JFG's Brown Flake in my new-to-me (estate) Peterson tankard. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## MarkC

Damn, Andrew; sounds like a close call! Living in an apartment, stories like this always make me worry.

BBF tonight, probably a bowl of Embarcadero later. Hey, it's officially June; I can open the next tin of HOTW!


----------



## RJpuffs

Stokkebye kinda day, LTF in a Jirsa for the AM; and LNF in a Bjarne freehand planned for the AfterM.


----------



## commonsenseman

A half bowl of Bracken Flake that I will finish up after work.


----------



## Jessefive

I just cracked open a tin of Haunted Bookshop and had a nice morning smoke. I'm loving these burley/perique blends!


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake in a Nording.


----------



## IHT

RJpuffs said:


> Stokkebye kinda day, *LTF* in a Jirsa for the AM....


just had half a bowl of *PS LTF* in a _Rad Davis_, will finish it off later this afternoon.


----------



## Zeabed

Requiem said:


> Union Square (for the first time) in a Hilson rodhesian... pretty good.
> Thanks, Ed!


You are welcome sir! It seems that you like straight virginia. I know you have other tins and expert pipesman that you are I'm sure you will consider giving them some age, as there should be considerable room for improvement there.

And in a virginia-related note, albeit not straight virginia, I'm currently smoking some Solani 633 in a Stanwell Colonial 207.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just finished off the last of my blind taste sample of Orlik Golden Sliced (thanks again Unoriginal Username). :frown:
Where is that confounded credit card.....

Finished off the evening with a bowl of SG Golden Glow. Its been a while since I've had this one and it has a sneaky hit of nic at the end of the bowl that I had forgotten about. Nice baccy.


----------



## bobpatt

Asstley's No. 2 Mixture (VaPer) in a Stanwell Legend. I'm narrowing down my favorites to VA flakes and VaPer tobaccos. I'll try them all before I'm through!


----------



## ultramag

*McCranie's '83 Red Ribbon* in a _Castello Sea Rock 4K bulldog_ this afternoon and I'm in the process of finishing the evening off with *Esoterica's Stonehaven* in a _Castello Trademark 4K bent bulldog._


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Dark Stoved, then a bowl of OGS.


----------



## Commander Quan

Smoking a bowl of Uni Flake in a Parker Bulldog. It's been a couple months since my last bowl of this stuff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik in a Savinelli bent pipe. The flavor was great and I topped this smoke off with a small glass of aged brandy.ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of BBF at lunch today since it's finally warm enough to smoke at the picnic table. My first after work bowl is 2009 Christmas Cheer; I've told myself I can't open another tin of HOTW until this one is finished-it won't last the week!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some GH Dark Flake Unscented in my Stanwell Antique Billiard, a tobacco which benefits greatly from folding and stuffing, as I have discovered. Also, I micromeshed the stem of this pipe last night, and let me tell you there is nothing like the silky, elegant feel of a freshly polished stem.


----------



## Jack Straw

Worked up the nerve to open a fresh tin of FVF. Dis gon' be good.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Going to give McClelland 2010 a try tonight.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

GLP Union Square - in my Savinelli Laguna 602.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of OGS, the last one of the tin (insert sad face here).

Also had a bowl of Tambolaka sitting around a fire.


----------



## tobacmon

Not sure if I post questions here but need to ask if anyone likes Captain Black Tobacco in the Gold Tin? NPS looking for new things to try. If I'm in the wrong area please point me in the right direction. I did find this:

Captain Black Gold Pipe Tobacco, made by Lane Limited is mild matured golden cavendish tobaccos. It is very mild and aromatic. It is made in the USA. It is a mild tobacco with a very pleasant room note.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Lordi

tobacmon said:


> Not sure if I post questions here but need to ask if anyone likes Captain Black Tobacco in the Gold Tin? NPS looking for new things to try. If I'm in the wrong area please point me in the right direction. I did find this:
> 
> Captain Black Gold Pipe Tobacco, made by Lane Limited is mild matured golden cavendish tobaccos. It is very mild and aromatic. It is made in the USA. It is a mild tobacco with a very pleasant room note.
> 
> Thanks


If you're going to smoke Captain, buy it in the no name bulk. As I recall, its cheaper and it doesn't have the preservatives in it.

Lane 1-Q is Captain Blue

Lane RPL-6 is Captain White

MV-1000 is Captain Gold

Hopefully if I'm wrong, someone will correct me.

I've not tried them all in bulk, but I did try all of them in the pouch, and i have to say blue is better than gold. for me, gold was too light and CB is light enough as it is. Blue didn't give me the heart burn like white did, which is a plus, other wise, white might of been my favorite.

1-Q is pretty good. I need to try RPL-6 and MV-1000, though.

And I started today off with the breakfast of champions:Escudo!


----------



## IHT

*GH Curley Cut Deluxe* in a _Sasieni bulldog_


----------



## RJpuffs

Stonehaven this AM in a Bjarne freehand, mmmmm.
For the 'noon, a bowl of Reiner LGF awaits in a Nording Eriksen. Double mmmmm.


----------



## Jack Straw

Currently puffing a Johs dublin full of FVF. To me this stuff behaves a lot better and is more flavorful when it is rubbed up a fair bit. So delicious.


----------



## Zeabed

Escudo in a Mastro de Paja _Castanea_, a dublin shape.


----------



## Jack Straw

HOTW in a Viprati.


----------



## commonsenseman

Carter Hall in a Dr Grabow.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of 1792 in a cellini a little while ago, now I'm trying to air out to house to get rid of the "stench".

Tonight I'll be leaving for a road trip, driving through the night. No smoking, but plenty of coffee & red bull :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> Had a bowl of 1792 in a cellini a little while ago, now I'm trying to air out to house to get rid of the "stench".
> 
> Tonight I'll be leaving for a road trip, driving through the night. No smoking, but plenty of coffee & red bull :biggrin:


Have a safe trip, but no smoking on a road trip!??! I always at least have a cigar. Helps keep me entertained.

For me tonight it's a little Irish Flake in this Stanwell.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the taste was especially flavorful. I topped this smoke off with a small glass of aged brandy.ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Had a couple of bowls of Opening Night; I'm sitting here clenching my pipes eyeing the tin for a third bowl...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik and the flavor was especially good. The weather was very comfortable and I relaxed and watched the birds attempting to build nests in nearby trees. I topped this smoke off with a cold glass of homemade lemonade.:yo:


----------



## pdx

SG Full Virgina Flake in the Grandi Poker....mmmm 
(thanks Grizz)


----------



## Zeabed

McBaren Navy Flake in an Ardor Urano "ATTAAMAN 2009" (don't know what that means - aside of course from the fact that it was manufactured that year. It's stamped on the lower shank area of this longstem poker shape).


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm in Deadwood right now, tonight's smoking will be as follows:

-HOTW
-LTF
-1792


----------



## ultramag

*'83 McCranie's Red Ribbon* in a _Castello Collection 3K bulldog _followed by *Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake* in a _Rad Davis bulldog._


----------



## CatskillMountainWriter

Just got off of work and about to enjoy a nice bowl of HPCS Owl's Head in a cob.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavor was great. I topped this smoke off with a small glass of brandy.ipe:


----------



## MarkC

First bowl of the day, after work: HOTW


----------



## Zeabed

McB Navy Flake in a Bannard freehand sitter.









​


----------



## BigRay023

Starting off the day with Tilbury in a cob.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

In the spirit of dogged persistence, I decided to have another go with the pipe at the grill. This time I made sure to give myself the best chance for a successful endeavor. As one who prefers a hearty, full flavored cigar while tending a sizzling grill, this time I filled a bowl with FVF and accompanied it with some Jameson 12-year.

SUCCESS!! I will be doing this again, much to the chagrin of my ever more lonely and neglected cigars.

There is still something missing, though. No doubt about it. The mouth feel and taste of the wrapper leaf of a good cigar cannot be replicated with a pipe stem. And the volume of billowing smoke is not there either. But the FVF certainly has a charm and grip of its own and stands up to the strong aromas coming off of the grill.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Diodon nepheligina said:


> SUCCESS!! I will be doing this again, much to the chagrin of my ever more lonely and neglected cigars.


Send them to me, I won't neglect them.  lol

I tried to have some Escudo, idk if its the rain, or my pallet was off, but It was muted flavor. :/


----------



## ultramag

Had the Exhausted Rooster down for a little impromptu pipe day today.

Started off with *Robert McConnell's Scottish Flake* in a _NeatPipes chubby billiard by Radice. _Followed that up with *Solani 660* in the old standby _Mark Tinsky tankard. _Finishing up the day with a 1/2 bowl of *H&H Anniversary Kake* for an inagural run in a _Castello Old Antiquari 4K bulldog_ I snagged off eBay a couple weeks ago unsmoked.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nice bowl of Old Joe Krantz this evening.


----------



## Garin

Tonight I had my trusty no-name briar pipe full of JFG's King Charles, and it was an excellent smoke.


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Embarcadero. Somewhere along the line, this one crossed over from "maybe I should just jar this and give it another chance later" to "heck, why not another?" The tin aroma is pure tobacco, but it's a grabber, like Stonehaven or HOTW, not a delicate 'wafting aroma' or anything. The Virginia starts that long, sweet tang as I expect, but the orientals cut it off sharp, rather than letting it tail away. I still haven't reached the decision on this one, but it's certainly interesting.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Maple Street and the flavor was delightful. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.p


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> First bowl of the day, after work: HOTW


mmmmm - HOTW this AM in a Johs b'dog.

Reiner LGF awaits for the 'noon puffin.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just smoked part of a sample of H&H Rolando's Own. Thought it was OK. Doesn't seem as polished as something like Esoterica Dunbar.


----------



## Zeabed

Chelsea Morning in a Pete Aran 999. Smoking it for the first time out of a six month old tin popped just for the occasion. It's true what they say about Chelsea. :dr


----------



## Commander Quan

I've been breaking in the new Pete with an bowl of Escudo every day.


----------



## bobpatt

A bowlfull of C&D's Bayou Morning Flake in my trusty old corn cob. So far I'm reserving judgement on this one. There's so many other VP's out there to compare it to.


----------



## ultramag

Having some *'07 GLP Fillmore* in a _Larrysson bulldog_ and getting ready to head out and knock the grass down again for the week.


----------



## GlassEye

A bowl of Tambo (sample sent to me by BigDaddyChester) in a cob few hours ago, hopefully I'll get in another bowl of something else later.


----------



## ultramag

I guess it was a _Larryson_ day here today for some reason. *C&D's Exhausted Rooster* in a _Larrysson sand blasted belge_ tonight after getting the yard work done and getting the slide put on the boys' new playset. A far cry from the "swingset" I had growing up.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik and I enjoyed this smoke while talking to a few friends. I topped this smoke off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

HOTW when I got home, and now a follow up bowl of BBF. You know, this stuff has hit the stage where it's perfect right out of the tin, and I have to admit, I like it more than I thought I would. I can't see it ever being a major player in my cellar, but I'd feel better if I had a few tins for the future. At the very least, a few to see how it ages. At eight months, I guess this is just 'rested', but I sure don't remember this deep sweetness last time I smoked a tin.


----------



## RJpuffs

Aged McCletchup kinda day, 70*s and sunny, rare for this area (always either too hot, too muggy, too rainy, too cold, etc).

This AM a bowl of 4 year old VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand, good stuff!

For the 'noon, a bowl of 10 year old Gray Havens awaits in a Bjarne Rhodesian.

Hmmm - could be a Bjarne kinda day as well, a two'fer.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Two shots at LNF (thanks to RJPuffs and IHT). Both in an IMP meer.

The first bowl seemed younger since the Virginias tasted brighter and the perique provided that "plum-y" taste I've heard many mention in regards to this condimental leaf. Tried it fully rubbed.

The other sample tasted more unified (no doubt in some part to smoking it in flake form). Definately rounder, smoother and sweeter.

Both were thoroughly dried. Each was extremely satisfying. Looking forward to picking up more LTF as well, it went too fast!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Had to pop the top on the 4yr old Royal Cajun Ebony. Pure sweetness in an Imp meer. Going to investigate further...Yum!


----------



## ultramag

*'03 Edgeworth Sliced *in a _Larrysson bulldog _this morning followed up with *P.S. Luxury Twist Flake *in a _Rubens Rhodesian II_ this afternoon. Working on some *Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake *in a _Castello Old Antiquari 4K bulldog_ to finish up the day at the moment.


----------



## Jessefive

I'm smoking a bowl of Sutliff Blend No. 5 in my Bjarne. Its a nice chance of pace from the perique heavy blends in my rotation of late. A nice balanced English


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a bowl of Tilbury in the AM and Full Virginia Flake in the PM. Both were fantastic.


----------



## commonsenseman

LTF while cutting the grass.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I went to vote and when I returned I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. I topped off these smokes with a large can of diet 7up and this drink really added to the flavor of my evening smokes.ipe: This morning I called Mars Cigars and Pipes and Pipes and Cigars.com and fussed at them for not getting in Esoterica Stonehaven and Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake; I have been on their waiting lists for a long time.:mad2: I did apologize to them because they would love to sell it to me if they could get it.:tape2:


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Have a safe trip, but no smoking on a road trip!??! I always at least have a cigar. Helps keep me entertained.


I wish I could've smoked in the car, would've helped pass the time. Especially since it was 10.5 hours & dark most of the way (we left at 10pm). But my wife, my brother, his wife, & their 3yr old daughter were all with, so no smoking at all in the car. It really would've helped to keep me awake too. Makes me miss taking road trips with just guys. Oh well, at least I got to smoke at the campground & in the cigar bar.

1792 folded & stuffed in a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW for lunch, and just finished a bowl of Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

My last smidge of LTF in a Chacom canadian while walking into work. More Royal Cajun Ebony for lunch break.


----------



## RJpuffs

LTF for the AM, and LNF planned for the PM ... if it doesn't rain, that is. :rain:


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> HOTW for lunch, and just finished a bowl of Balkan Sasieni.


HOTW for me too.


----------



## Garin

JFG BF in my Lakeland-ghost tankard. Deeelightful.


----------



## commonsenseman

Garin said:


> JFG BF in my *Lakeland-ghost* tankard. Deeelightful.


Sounds interesting to say the least.

I'll be smoking a bowl of Half & half in a really small generic cob shortly. I seem to like my cobs either huge, or tiny.....wonder why that is?


----------



## Garin

commonsenseman said:


> Sounds interesting to say the least.


Well, it was an invention born out of necessity. It's the only pipe available at the office today, and for tobacco at the office I have the choice of 965 or the BF. 965+lakeland=weird (I've tried it), but the flake+lakeland is actually quite nice I think. I'm not even sure it's lakeland, I'm just guessing based on what I've read.

Tonight, if the weather improves, I'll be back to the much-less-floral combination of King Charles and no-name briar.


----------



## MarkC

I had a bowl of GLP's Embarcaderro for lunch today. Right now I'm having a quarter bowl of BBF in my new Baronet EX prince; later a bowl or two or three of Presbyterian Mixture in my new meer. I think my PAD has been sated, at least for a bit. Now, as to TAD...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

My first bowl of the highly-lauded Escudo (Lane distributed, A&C Petersen) in a Chacom canadian.


I get it now...thanks IHT!


----------



## beefytee

Contrabass Bry said:


> My first bowl of the highly-lauded Escudo (Lane distributed, A&C Petersen) in a Chacom canadian.
> 
> I get it now...thanks IHT!


That first bowl is really something special isn't it?

I love that tobacco.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Caught me completely by surprise! 

I can honestly say that this tobacco has single-handedly taught me how to smoke Virginias. My anticipation and shaky-handed tenderness in handling this rare score keep my previous bad habits at bay.

Looking forward to applying my new-found knowledge to my other tobaccos.

BTW, you have a PM.


----------



## Zeabed

Some delectable Solani 633 in a MdP dublin.


----------



## Garin

My current favourite combination: MM 965 in my trusty Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## mbearer

My newly acquired C&D Ridin the Raid out of a fine cob. I like it so far. Not as bright as Bayou Morning (my current favorite) but I am enjoying it and this tin will be worked down to empty  

The tin was a little over a year old when I received it so I decided to crack it open first and see what age would do for the old girl
Mike


----------



## Requiem

Lately, Union Square almost exclusively, courtesy of Zeabed. Also some bowls of EMP now and then.


----------



## IHT

yesterday was:
PS LTF at work in the am.
C&D Three Friars at work in the pm.
P&C Burley Cake at home after lawn mowing and dinner.

today, so far:
GH&Co Bosun Cut Plug at work in the am.
C&D Three Friars at work in the pm.
undecided for tonight.



Contrabass Bry said:


> My first bowl of the highly-lauded Escudo (Lane distributed, A&C Petersen) in a Chacom canadian.
> I get it now...thanks IHT!


glad you like it. it's my favorite blend of all time.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some Scotty's Old Red yesterday evening...seemed kind of bland.

Today, a couple bowls of Night Train. BBF for later tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a Cellini.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik followed by a bowl of Maple Street. The smokes were all flavorful and relaxing while also enjoying a small glass of aged brandy.ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni in my meer. I swear, I can't think of any possible reason to put this blend in a briar again.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a bowl of C&D Autumn Evening


----------



## RJpuffs

SammyG kinda day today ... SG FVF in the AM to be followed by SG St. James Flake. :madgrin:


----------



## Zeabed

McBaren Navy Flake in a Stanwell Legend 03.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

MarkC said:


> Balkan Sasieni in my meer. I swear, I can't think of any possible reason to put this blend in a briar again.


Glad to hear you're liking your meer. I still haven't gotten the hang of smoking my briar to the point where it is as cool and flavorful as in my meer.

Have you posted a pic yet?

I'm going to upload mine to the pipe pic thread in it's current state of coloring.


----------



## dmkerr

Highland Targe in a Baki meer.


----------



## Jack Straw

Earlier I had a bowl of Tilbury in a cob.


----------



## mbearer

So far today has been a good day... 

Started the morning off with one of my current favorites Bayou Morning in a basket pipe that has become one of my favorites.. 

On the ride home from work I had my other current favorite Plantation Evening in a Brebbia Ninja.. Both of these blends are ones that I am sad when I am done the bowl and just want more of them... 

THEN on my porch when I got home where 2 packages from 4noggins so now I have a major dilemma of where to go next... But it is such a good dilemma to have  
Mike


----------



## Zeabed

MacBaren Navy Flake in a MdP 3A 1Sun.


----------



## Garin

On the road tonight, and bringing along my no-name briar and my tin of King Charles.


----------



## mbearer

After dinner decision made stay with a VaPer and stick with bulk in a zippy bag no sense popping a tin yet... 

Hearth & Home Rolando's Own in a corn cob I share with english and VA's 

Not gonna do a real review as its the first bowl and I have also realized how much this newbie has to learn before doing a proper review BUT I am happy with this choice.. Sweet, citrus, but has a spice and tang to it as well... Very tasty and been burning great leaving nice white ash
Mike


----------



## bobpatt

This evening I will relax and try a new one for me. That's a bowl full of Savannah I got as a free sample from Tobacco Trader. I think I'll try it in my Stanwell Legend.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Solani 633 in a no name, straight style pipe.


----------



## MarkC

No picture yet, Bryan; every time I check out cheap digital cameras, I can't help thinking how much tobacco I could get instead... 

Balkan Sasieni again.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A couple bowls of BBF at the ballpark. What a great way to send the sun down over the horizon.

Next up...more BBF


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavor was delightful. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy while talking to friends.p


----------



## Jack Straw

Full Virginia Flake in a Johs while drinking some awesome South African wine.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF early in the day, 1792 to finish off the evening.


----------



## commonsenseman

Stonehaven in a Sav 101, then Brown Bogie in a Cellini.


----------



## NonNobis

Boswell Dan's Blend in a MM cob Diplomat. A delicious blend of red and golden Virginias. :thumb:


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Boswell premium burley in a Tambolaka silver shell pipe.


----------



## tobacmon

Trying the *"Rattrays Hal o the Wind" *this AM and had the* "Sugar Barrel"* yesterday---both of which I enjoyed very much--Thank you Ron (smelvis)again for the sampler!


----------



## Zeabed

Mac Baren Navy Flake, in my brand new pipe, a Bannard handmade stack billiard.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

COYOTE JLR said:


> Boswell premium burley in a Tambolaka silver shell pipe.


Can anyone comment on the "bowl" sections of these pipes? Seems like it might be a fiddly affair trying to mount a wad of tobacco in there without it coming apart and falling deep into the pipe.

Any input would be appreciated. Considering purchasing one in the next group buy.


----------



## Jack Straw

Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Irish Twist


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern in a Savinelli bent pipe. This smoke was delightful and I topped it off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked some Hal o' the Wynd earlier while watching The Hurt Locker. Good Movie.

Now I think I will smoke some Tambolaka while sipping James Beam's finest.


----------



## Garin

I just finished a bowl of King Charles in my no-name briar. I haven't had a chance to have a pipe for a few days, and this one was magic. It's the first pipe I've ever finished completely, the whole bowl, with a single light. I enjoyed it the whole way down, without exception. When it finally went out I poked the ash and dumped it out, I found that there was almost nothing left in the bottom of the pipe.

Incredibly good.

It took me a while to really *get* this King Charles. Now I do, though, and it's a great tobacco.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Irish Twist


About to smoke some Brown Bogie. (Same thing but smaller diameter, I actually find it more manageable to prepare)

Edit to add: At first this stuff was too strong for me. I dunno if it's the 6 months it's been resting, or me getting more used to Nicotine. Now it's awesome!


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni in the meer.


----------



## Emjaysmash

Rocked some G&H Scanlish (?) in my nording and filled a bowl of G.L. Pease Robusto in it for today.


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> About to smoke some Brown Bogie. (Same thing but smaller diameter, I actually find it more manageable to prepare)
> 
> Edit to add: At first this stuff was too strong for me. I dunno if it's the 6 months it's been resting, or me getting more used to Nicotine. Now it's awesome!


Good to hear! It is really strong though. If I smoke it in a large bowled pipe, the nicotine makes me lethargic. In a medium size though, it's just right.

What I've been wondering, is how well it will age.


----------



## Jack Straw

Bought a pouch of Skandinavik Full Aroma at a shop, gonna try that out.


----------



## RJpuffs

GLP Fillmore awaits in a Peterson b'dog, now if the rain just waits an hour or so ... :dude:


----------



## ultramag

Just getting around to the first bowl for the day. Gonna be *P.S. Luxury Bullseye Flake *in a _Radice Rubens rhodesian II._

Yesterday was *Solani Aged Burley Flake *in the same _Radice Rubens rhodesian II, _*'83 McCranie's Red Ribbon* in a _Castello Old Antiquari 4K bulldog,_ and to round out the day a nice bowl of *G&H Louisiana Flake *in a _Larrysson bulldog_ after the boys got settled into bed.


----------



## mbearer

4Noggins Prairie Wind in my straight basket pipe for breakfast

C&D Plantation Evening in a Brebbia Ninja for the ride home

Not sure about tonight... Thinking C&D Exhausted Rooster while tending yard in a trusty CornCob... and something for pre-bed... decisions decisions... Thats the bad thing about just going through TAD and being a newbie  
Mike


----------



## Emjaysmash

smoked a bowl of G. L. Pease Robusto this morning. Don't know what I'll move onto next.


----------



## beefytee

Really hoping to get a smoke in tonight. 

Looks like mid 70's and clear. I'm thinking something with some perique, or maybe not...maybe a nice bowl of Arcadia. 

Or maybe if my vintage Escudo showed up in the mail today....

so many smokes so little time.


----------



## Zeabed

It is a dark and stormy day in South Florida, interrupted by fits of blazing sun and humid heat. Remedy: Central A/C and Penzance in a Pete Aran 999.


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a PipeMaker Billiard.


----------



## ultramag

commonsenseman said:


> 1792 in a PipeMaker Billiard.


You must be made of 1792. 

Gonna go with *G&H Louisiana Flake *to end the day again here in a _Rad Davis bulldog_ this time.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Had Solani 633 in my no name, straight style briar. 

Maybe Escudo in my Peterson System, next?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Zeabed said:


> It is a dark and stormy day in South Florida, interrupted by fits of blazing sun and humid heat. Remedy: Central A/C and Penzance in a Pete Aran 999.


I'm right there with you. My answer was some SG Golden Glow poolside.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening the weather was warm and I had a good workout in the pool and while drying off with the evening sun I smoked a bowl of Skandinavik and it really hit the spot. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## Emjaysmash

St. James flake in my MM Legend cobb. Only smoked half, so I have to finish it tomorrow!


----------



## commonsenseman

ultramag said:


> You must be made of 1792.
> 
> Gonna go with *G&H Louisiana Flake *to end the day again here in a _Rad Davis bulldog_ this time.


I'm such a 1792 whore, hehehe.


----------



## Garin

This afternoon was MM 965, and tonight another bowl of the King Charles. It all just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## MarkC

Embarcaderro for lunch, Balkan Sasieni after work, and now a nightcap of HOTW. Hmmm...must have been a good day!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Had some time to have a mixed-grill last night:
McC #24 , FVF followed by McConnell Scottish Cake.

Thoroughly enjoyed all three, but the #24 was kinda special. Finally getting a grip on what orientals flavors are about. REALLY liked Scottish Cake, moreso than LNF. Very nice fruitiness in the pouch aroma and definitely deeper flavors in the virginia department.


----------



## mbearer

C&D Opening night for breakfast ride to work in a plain old cob

Planning on a half pipe of Exhausted Rooster on the way to the rail trail to take a pedal bike ride... 

then a nice leisurely Plantation Evening in my Brebbia for the ride home... 

Still up in the air for the dessert baccy before bed....


----------



## commonsenseman

Brown Bogie now, then later probably some HOTW.


----------



## volltan

For tonight it Mac Baren Latakia blend Roll Cake... My girl don't realy like the smell of this one but she is not home tonight so...


----------



## IHT

Contrabass Bry said:


> Had some time to have a mixed-grill last night:
> McC #24 , FVF followed by McConnell Scottish Cake.


:dude:

--
this afternoon, i had a small bowl of *SG Brown Rope #4* here at work, in a _Stanwell Golden Danish nosewarmer_.


----------



## Garin

If it ever stops raining tonight, I'll try a bowl of Standard Mixture Medium. I couldn't resist cracking one open.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

AnniKake followed by Golden Glow. Will finish off the evening with some Firedance flake for dessert.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had an extremely satisfying bowl of Full Virginia Flake in my Viprati Canadian while watching the Magnificent Seven and sipping some rye.


----------



## Zeabed

Chelsea Morning in a Sasieni Four Dot "Burton", a Ruff-Root (sandblast) half-bent billiard shape.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern and it was enjoyable. I have begun to like this tobacco; the flavor was good and the burn was consistent down to the dregs with no bitterness. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Tambolaka in a Highland Briar dedicated to it.


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Had an extremely satisfying bowl of Full Virginia Flake in my Viprati Canadian while watching the Magnificent Seven and sipping some rye.


Are you sure you're not rushing it? I mean, the Magnificent Seven? 

Balkan Sasieni and Opening Night earlier, wrapping up with a bowl of HOTW.


----------



## mbearer

Prairie Wind on the drive to work

Will have - Plantation Evening on the ride home

Dessert..... Hrm... Thinking Opening Night as a closer... Maybe Exhausted Rooster decisions decisions...


----------



## WWhermit

Low Country Santee in a Savinelli Tundra.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Threw some brats on the grill tonight and had them with an ice cold beer. Mmmm. Going to have a first bowl of Tambolaka now. Waiting to get mule-kicked in the side of the head...


----------



## bobpatt

Picked up a few ounces of the modern version of Dunhill 965. It's probably made by Lane. I am going to give it a try tonight.


----------



## Requiem

Half bowl of Union Square, DGT'ed, in a Boswell poker, right after dinner;
two bowls of Union Square, in a Savinelli Tundra 628 (recently subjected to salt&alchool, from a latakia pipe into a VA pipe), at the pub;
and
right now, before bed, St. Bruno in a bent Hilson pot. What a great smoke, for some misterious reason.

top smoking night!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Threw some brats on the grill tonight and had them with an ice cold beer. Mmmm. Going to have a first bowl of Tambolaka now. Waiting to get mule-kicked in the side of the head...


How was it?

Had a bowl of Tambolaka & Bracken Flake tonight, awesome.


----------



## Garin

The rain finally stopped, and so I had some King Charles in one of my Petersons. Man, I love this tobacco -- so tasty but gentle too.


----------



## GlassEye

Opening Night in a Sav Canadian, it just would not burn. I will try drying it a bit tomorrow, flavor was good though.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I threw some 16-16-16 fertilizer on my tomato plants and then relaxed and smoked a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme; the flavor was wonderful. I topped off this smoke with a small brandy.ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finally got a tin of Westminster. Smoked it in a cob, it was good but not memorable. I will dedicate a pipe to this and smoke a few more bowls and go from there.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW earlier, now Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands Grand Orientals Katerini Classic in the Bannard "Scarface", a jumbo lovat with spiral (scarlike) rustication. The World Is Yours.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Last night, McC #25 in a Chacom canadian. This morning McC 2015 in my meer via a coloring bowl. So cool...
Got a heap of McC #24 drying for lunch.


----------



## Zeabed

St. Bruno Ready Rubbed (thanks Gustavo!) in a Sav Smooth Porto Cervo 802, a canadian shape.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> How was it?
> 
> Had a bowl of Tambolaka & Bracken Flake tonight, awesome.


Funny you should mention it. I was thinking how it reminded me of 1792 and bracken flake in its somewhat harsh, dank, earthiness. For the cigar puffers, it reminds me of cigar.com's brazilian house blend and CAO's brazilian offering. I think both of those are clothed in Arapiraca wrappers. I wonder if its a similar leaf as Tambo.

Anyway, I only smoked about a third of the bowl last night. I am not real fond of nic overload and based on nearly everyones comment on how this one packs a real punch, I stopped when I started to feel the vitamin n. I had another third of it this morning. Still no mule-kick in the head and no greening of the gills from too much nic. After I finish the last third off, and repack, I will take off my frilly sundress and smoke a whole bowl.:bounce:

I've got a bowl of Golden Glow ready to go for the late afternoon.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Funny you should mention it. I was thinking how it reminded me of 1792 and bracken flake in its somewhat harsh, dank, earthiness. For the cigar puffers, it reminds me of cigar.com's brazilian house blend and CAO's brazilian offering. I think both of those are clothed in Arapiraca wrappers. I wonder if its a similar leaf as Tambo.
> 
> Anyway, I only smoked about a third of the bowl last night. I am not real fond of nic overload and based on nearly everyones comment on how this one packs a real punch, I stopped when I started to feel the vitamin n. I had another third of it this morning. Still no mule-kick in the head and no greening of the gills from too much nic. After I finish the last third off, and repack, I will take off my frilly sundress and smoke a whole bowl.:bounce:
> 
> I've got a bowl of Golden Glow ready to go for the late afternoon.


Keep us posted! If you're like me, you'll get used to the nic-hit & really come to enjoy it!


----------



## Garin

Tonight: a bowl of standard mixture medium, in a no-name.

This time, I just crammed tobacco in until it felt right, and the smoke was very good. I think I'm getting the hang of this. I still relight the bottom quarter of the bowl, but I don't really mind that.

I also think it's interesting to get to know the differences between the 965, the King Charles, and the SMM. These are my three main tobaccos, and as far as I can tell they're all roughly the same class of tobacco mixture. However, they're all a bit different too, so it's fun to figure them all out.

Tomorrow I'll probably have a bowl of the JFG brown flake in my lakeland ghost tankard. I'm already looking forward to the change.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I put two tomato cages around two of my tomato plants (I have a total of 10):thumb: and then I smoked a bowl of Full Aroma Skandinavik; the flavor was great.ipe:I topped off this smoke with a large cold glass of bud light; it really hit the spot.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

First, a bowl of Tambolaka finely shredded. Now, a bowl of G&H Brown Bogie also finely shredded.


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of Balkan Sasieni in my meer earlier, and now some HOTW in my Baronet EX Prince. I've gotta tell ya, between these two new pipes, the Stanwells are seeming a bit...smallish, you know what I mean?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I put 5 more tomato cages around my tomato plants (I have three more to go).:tu I then had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavor was so good.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade.:yo:


----------



## IHT

last night, *PS LTF *in a _Larrysson Belge_... had it in the basement watching Netflix, too damn hot/muggy to enjoy anything outside.


----------



## commonsenseman

-LNF in a Pete 68.

-C&D Mississippi Mud in a Pipemaker Bulldog.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a good workout in the pool and then I had a bowl of Maple Street and the flavor was exactly what I was looking for.pI topped off this smoke with a large mug of hot sweet tea.:tea:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a nice bowl of tangy LJ Heart Virginia earlier today while the thunderstorms rumbled through. I really like this stuff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I enjoyed a nice steak on the barbie and enjoyed a bowl of Sterlings Bargain Blend followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme; the smokes were quite enjoyable.ipe: I topped off these smokes with a cold glass of homemade lemonade followed by a small glass of brandy.:wave:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish. This was a nice change of smoke for me and it was just so flavorful.:thumb:I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

First a bowl of Solani 660 courtesy of IHT, then a bowl of Bracken Flake.


----------



## RJpuffs

GLP Stratford in a meer this AM, and GLP Stratford in a Peterson bulldog planned for the later'noon (two pipes, one baccy at hand, oops).


----------



## mbearer

Bayou Morning in the AM... Man I can't break that habit LOL.. Opened up my 8oz Tin to send out a sample and.. well gotta smoke it up now <G>

Exhausted Rooster on the way to the bike trail in a little cob

Plantation Evening on the way back home WHERE a package should be waiting for me with IndigoSmoke's requests for the newbie trade AND some tough decisions for me.... New thread on that coming  
Mike


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Last night, Scottish cake while taking a walk with the fam. Really liking this stuff!

Had my first taste of SG BBF that was sitting, desiccated at the bottom of an open box at my local extortionist, er um tobacconist. They were asking $4.60/oz for this. 

Luckily it had no moisture so 5 6" flakes were .7oz! lol

It was still quite tasty after it settled down. Real, honest tobacco! I may venture into Kendal plug...


----------



## Garin

My first bowl in several days: 965 in my Pete 69. Maybe tonight I'll try the smm to compare!


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Sunza Bitches for the afternoon & a big fat bowl of Stonehaven after birthday cake tonight. :banana:


----------



## indigosmoke

Happy Birthday TJ!

I'll be joining you in a bowl of Stonehaven!


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Sunza Bitches for the afternoon & a big fat bowl of Stonehaven after birthday cake tonight. :banana:





indigosmoke said:


> Happy Birthday TJ!
> 
> I'll be joining you in a bowl of Stonehaven!


Some serious celebrating going on.

Happy Birthday & enjoy yourself TJ!


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni in my meer with a nice cup of coffee. My favorite part of the day off!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Having some PS LNF and *looks inside fridge* Budweiser? :/ Guess that will have to do. lol


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a no name bent pipe. I smoked this blend slowly enjoying every bit of smoke while listening to Antonio Carlos Jobim and I topped off this event with a small glass of brandy.ipe:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

My first bowl of Tambolaka last night (thanks to dajones and his contest!). Wow! I can't imagine there being anything else like this! I think the black tea reference is good. Very earthy. The inside of my mouth was going a little numb, so I set it down..

Loaded the coloring bowl of my meer with it again this morning and smoked on my way in (on an empty stomach, no less-just to get the full effect). I'mma feelin' pretty chill right now..

Glad I got in on the group buy!

*UPDATE*

Gah! This stuff has it's hooks in me! I just had some more for lunch! Those stick ain't gonna get here soon enough...


----------



## Zeabed

MacBaren Navy Flake in a Ardor Urano longstemmed poker, rusticated.


----------



## beefytee

Zeabed said:


> MacBaren Navy Flake in a Ardor Urano longstemmed poker, rusticated.


no pipe pic this time?

I love your pipe pics


----------



## Garin

Today, another 965. It's interesting that the bottom half of the bowl is much, much better than the top half. This seems to be common to most of my smokes. I wonder how I can fix it.... I'm sure the only way to is to experiment more!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Maple Street and the burn was cool and flavorful.ipe: I let about 1/2 ounce of this tobacco air dry for 6 days because I felt it was too moist; this process made the smoke more enjoyable.:wave:I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

Contrabass Bry said:


> My first bowl of Tambolaka last night (thanks to dajones and his contest!). Wow! I can't imagine there being anything else like this! I think the black tea reference is good. Very earthy. The inside of my mouth was going a little numb, so I set it down..
> 
> Loaded the coloring bowl of my meer with it again this morning and smoked on my way in (on an empty stomach, no less-just to get the full effect). I'mma feelin' pretty chill right now..
> 
> Glad I got in on the group buy!
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Gah! This stuff has it's hooks in me! I just had some more for lunch! Those stick ain't gonna get here soon enough...


Mwahahahaha :heh: you're sucked in now!

A bowl of HOTW for me tonight.


----------



## teedles915

Early afternoon had a bowl of Low Country Black, evening smoke was P.A. in a cob.


----------



## MarkC

I had MacBaren's Navy Mixture for lunch. I received this tin by mistake when I ordered Navy Flake (the Navy Flake arrived a week later, natch) and have to admit that it's something I would have never ordered on purpose, and after smelling the tin aroma, it's probably something I would have turned down if offered. But I have to admit, after a few bowls, there's something to it. I don't know if I'll ever order any more, but it's certainly not something I'll throw out. Interesting flavors.

But enough experimentation; time for a bowl of HOTW!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I installed two more tomato cages over my tomato plants (one more to go):thumb:I then had a bowl of Skandinavik and the flavor was so mellow and flavorful.pI topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some BBF earlier today and finished off the evening with Spilman's Mixture. I was surprised to find that my wife liked this one. Last time I smoked an English style blend, she told me it smelled like horse manure...:dunno:


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Bracken Flake tonight, delicious as usual.


----------



## MarkC

I just loaded my Baronet EX with Opening Night; I should be set for a while...


----------



## RJpuffs

In anticipation of the derelict Gawith schooner currently catching the trade winds across the Atlantic (estimated arrival, April 2013); a bowl of SG FVF followed by SG St.James Flake.

Perhaps the Mayor-of-Kendal could make a deal and borrow Dan's Veermaster, a stately ship indeed and apparently a bit faster than the Queen's cargo carriers. Maybe trade them a font for the ride, so the V don't look like a B on the Dan tins. :second:


----------



## Cpuless

Going for a nice bowl of 1792 after a nice dinner of grilled brats and veggies. Then a bowl of Tambo with a bottle of Oberon during poker after that. Ah those beautiful summer evenings.


----------



## maitre

McClellands Blackwoods Flake for the 2nd time. First bowl was disappointing because it was too moist. I let it dry out for some time and it's smoking sooo much better now


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had another good workout in the pool and then had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern tobacco and the smoke was so flavorful.ipe: I took my time and simply sipped on my pipe to extract all of the flavor.:wave:I topped off this smoke with a large cold glass of Bud Light.:beerchug:


----------



## FriarWhently

Had my first bowl of McClelland's Dominican Glory Maduro tonight, and it was freakin' amazing.


----------



## MarkC

It dawned on me today that I haven't had any Carter Hall in over a month; this could not stand! So, a trip to the local liquor store, and a quick swoop on a six-pack of pouches later, I've been hitting the burley.


----------



## commonsenseman

Stoneheaven tonight.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Breaking in a new Country Gentleman cob with 1792. This stuff is starting to grow on me.


----------



## deputy

Tudor Castle


----------



## ultramag

*Walnut* in a _Radice Rubens rhodesian II_ followed by *Esoterica's Stonehaven* in a _Castello 4K Old Antiquari bulldog._


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling Bargain Blend followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavors were OK for the Sterlingsop2: but excellent for the Balkan Supreme.:wave:I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

-Filmore
-G&H Brown Flake Unscented
-McC Christmas Cheer '08


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cavendish Cherry followed by a bowl of Maple Street. Both bowls were delightful with lots of great flavor.:yo:I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.p


----------



## Garin

King Charles, again. I maybe have one more bowl left in the jar, then I'll have to open something new. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## commonsenseman

Having a bowl of 1792 (aka "the nectar of the God's") in a Cellini currently.


----------



## commonsenseman

Garin said:


> King Charles, again. I maybe have one more bowl left in the jar, then I'll have to open something new. Decisions, decisions.


Hopefully my package will be arriving soon, then you're decision will be even tougher :heh:


----------



## Jack Straw

Earlier I had some Full VA Flake in the Viprati and then some Irish Flake in the trusty Stanwell, while watching the movie Crazy Heart with Jeff Bridges, which I thought was very good.


----------



## MarkC

Opening NIght.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Nat Sherman's #205 blend (VA/PER) in a Chacom canadian.

I found this quite simillar to McC #2015, but with something extra. Don't know if it's just some additional aging or some added topping, but it looked the same only darker.

I will be ordering more of this! Thanks for the sample Beefytee!

SG BBF for lunchtime!


----------



## mbearer

Bayou Morning for the ride to work

Bullseye Flake pre lunch

Trout Stream post lunch

Plantation evening on the way home  

Now to decide the after dinner smoke...


----------



## beefytee

I keep trying to get out to have some of that Royal Cajun ebony (Thanks Bry) but I just can't find the damn time.
Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Jack Straw

Contrabass Bry said:


> Nat Sherman's #205 blend (VA/PER) in a Chacom canadian.
> 
> I found this quite simillar to McC #2015, but with something extra. Don't know if it's just some additional aging or some added topping, but it looked the same only darker.
> 
> I will be ordering more of this! Thanks for the sample Beefytee!
> 
> SG BBF for lunchtime!


I agree on the 205/2015 comparison. I actually mentioned it to a guy at the store and he said that McClelland is one of their blenders. I don't think they're 100% identical though, just very close.


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Having a bowl of 1792 (aka "the nectar of the God's") in a Cellini currently.


Again.


----------



## Mike2147

Hopefully some Irish flake in my Peterson.


----------



## Jessefive

Drying out some St James Woods for an afternoon or evening smoke


----------



## Zeabed

Bayou Morning in a Stannie Colonial 56.


----------



## MarkC

Well, I was actually going to smoke some of this SuperValue Whiskey Cavendish blend that was included in my last order, but after sitting on the desk with the pouch open for twelve hours, it's still not quite dry enough...

...so it's a bowl of Carter Hall to get the day started. I tried my first bowl of Blockade Runner last night, and it tasted just like Mac Baren's Navy Mixture. So I'm smoking Carter Hall in that pipe to see if I can purge the ghosts...


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Lane 1Q..in a cobb. in my mancave. on my wireless .lol.

vin.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavors were so delightful.ipe: The evening sky was cloudy with a little wind and I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## Emjaysmash

Escudo in my MM Cobb.

With all that "nectar of the Gods" talk, I might need to find me some 1792!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

1/2 Tambo- 1/2 SWR for the morning. I cant get over how much this mixture reminds me of 1792. Maybe its the sweetness that SWR contributes to Tambos deep dark earthy flavors.

SG Golden Glow for the evening bowl.

Looking forward to a bowl of AnniKake I have preloaded for tomorrow mornings cup o joe.


----------



## IHT

Emjaysmash said:


> With all that "nectar of the Gods" talk, I might need to find me some 1792!


it's actually a "love it/hate it" tobacco. obviously those that love it... they love it. some on here feel that it's disgusting.

before you buy any, send me a PM on any of the boards we're on together, i may crack a tin to send you a sample. i had a chance to snag a 10 yr old tin at the pipe show, and should have just to see how it ages.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Dark Star from '06 via the coloring bowl in an Imp meer. So cool, so sweet! This has been infinitely easier to light than fresher tins.

Tambo for luch (to take the "edge" off).


----------



## Garin

I'm finishing off an excellent bowl of MM 965 right now. I find that I enjoy it most towards the end. How much of that is the evolution of the tobacco in the bowl, and how much is my building level of nicotine? I don't know, but its very enjoyable.


----------



## mbearer

Today has been another good day 

Bayou Morning in the AM (I can't give it up... Man I love that one but please feel free to recommend something in the same vein) This one has become the ritual and I just love it any time of day but that first one in the morning seems to always be extra special...

Then pre lunch I had some H&H Aj's Vaper (got my H&H sample tote bag from the Chicago Pipe show so I didn't even have to crack open the stuff I jarred <G>)

On the way home was C&D Plantation Evening... Love the english then to unwind on the way home.. Was tempted to crack open the Ephinay I forced myself to jar.. That was tasty...

Now.. trying to decide what to have... Sunza Bitches? BullsEye Flake? Ridin' the Raid? *sighs* I might have to customize the dart board  
Mike


----------



## indigosmoke

I'm spending the evening with Manhattan Afternoon.


----------



## MarkC

Having a bowl of Carter Hall before I head to the laundromat. I tell ya, I don't miss my ex at all (although we split on what could be described as 'amicable terms', I suppose...), but I sure miss our washer and dryer!


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> I had some Full VA Flake in the Viprati and then some Irish Flake in the trusty Stanwell...


Had the same combo again, but in different pipes, a Johs dublin and a Nording panel brandy.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Having a bowl of Carter Hall before I head to the laundromat. I tell ya, I don't miss my ex at all (although we split on what could be described as 'amicable terms', I suppose...), but I sure miss our washer and dryer!


----------



## Jack Straw

You know, I like the convenience of having the machines on hand, but there's something to be said for being able to knock out all your laundry in one shot if you have a lot to do, rather than repeatedly cycling it through the same machines. Of course it helps that our laundromat's right around the corner.

Feeling like I need to treat myself, so I decided to crack one of the jars of Stonehaven that I put away in November. Now that I know what's in it, it really does smell like molasses. Magnificent stuff.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, it's not that bad, really. I just hate picking out the 'least smelly' shirt to wear to the laundromat. 

I decided to recover from the trauma by opening a tin of Union Square. Strangely, this is the first tin of this stuff I've opened that had flakes I could actually remove from the tin in one piece, so this is the first bowl I've had rolled and stuffed rather than rubbed out.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

AnniKake this morning over coffee and news.

Sunza Bitches this afternoon while teaching my youngest how to shoot a BB pistol. Tin cans and dragonflies beware...

LJ Heart VA for the evening.


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> Yeah, it's not that bad, really. I just hate picking out the 'least smelly' shirt to wear to the laundromat.


When I'm down to bare bones I usually wind up going in my swim trunks and "Arnold is Numero Uno" T-Shirt. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka tonight while getting some packages ready to ship out soon :wink:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I talked to a friend on the cellphone:cell: and had a bowl of Maple Street; the flavor hit the spot.p I then topped off this smoke with a large glass of ice cold homemade lenonade.:yo:


----------



## tobacmon

I had a bowl of G L Pease --- Bayberry Coast yesterday and will be giving Rattrays -- Hal o the Wind for my morning commute this morning...

So many choices , so little time....................ummmmmmmmmmm--


----------



## mbearer

Ended up with Rolando's Own last night.. I like this one and got some more in the Hearth & Home sample pack. It still seems to burn fast and hot though and the bowls go quick... It's a good ride but goes quick

Today is more of the same Bayou Morning, BullsEye Flake, Plantation Evening.... 

Tonight is still up in the air.. Got the 10 pack of H&H from their Pipe Show samples to try still....


----------



## mbearer

commonsenseman said:


> Tambolaka tonight while getting some packages ready to ship out soon :wink:


How can you resist when you are rolling in piles of it  I can't wait to try it.... Looking forward to it


----------



## Garin

Today it's a JFG brown flake in my Pete tankard on a shady bench in the park across the street from my office. The Lakeland ghost is almost entirely gone from this pipe. I won't miss it, but it was a sort of nice twist.


----------



## IHT

Garin said:


> Today it's a JFG brown flake in my Pete tankard on a shady bench in the park across the street from my office.


that is an excellent tobac to break a pipe in with, as well. i love how the "flakes" just fall apart into a nice shag that sticks to the walls of the pipe.
----
i had a bowl of *GH&Co Louisiana Flake* in a _Kurt Huhn Zulu_ tonight on the deck. amazingly cool weather here in KC the past couple of days, and into the weekend. highs in the low 80s, low humidity. it's almost like we moved without having to pack! i wouldn't want to move if it were this nice all the time.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik; this smoke was a little harsh and after trying this blend in a extra corn cob I deduced that my pipe was sour so I used a salt and alcohol cleaning.:violin:I then had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a no name bent pipe and this smoke was flavorful and delightful.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy that was so very mellow.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

mbearer said:


> How can you resist when you are rolling in piles of it  I can't wait to try it.... Looking forward to it


ipe:

Wait, I'm not supposed to?


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking a bowl of Blockade Runner in my meer. I've got to say, the tin aroma of this stuff has, for me, all the appeal of rotted vegetable matter, but once in the pipe, it's nice. At least so far; this is only the third bowl I've had.


----------



## beefytee

Finally out enjoying a bowl of royal cajun ebony with a big cup of french roast. Still building cake on my peterson. A most enjoyable process.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon, I got a chance to smoke some Peter Stokkeye lux bulleye's medillions, in a corn cob pipe.
very good tobacco, I planning on buying as much as I can afford


----------



## commonsenseman

Stonehaven in a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik in a recently cleaned Savinelli bent pipe and I followed up with a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern in a Meerschaum pipe.ipe: These smokes were very flavorful and both tobacco blends complemented each other.:yo: I topped off this event with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## RJpuffs

Mmmmm SG FVF in the AM, SG St. James Flake planned for later.


----------



## Jessefive

I'm hoping that UPS delivers me a little 1792 for this evening's smoke


----------



## Spectabalis

Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Flake.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of Gawith & Hoggarth Rich Dark Honeydew (or any G&H tobacco for that matter). A very interesting experience. I've had this leaf for a while but based on the tin aroma (it really reminds me of a little old lady's perfume, the so called Lakeland essence I guess) I wasn't too hopeful that I'd enjoy the smoke. Surprisingly, I find it kind of intriguing. I think I'm going to have to smoke a few more bowls to figure this one out.


----------



## Commander Quan

SG Chocolate Flake in the green spigot.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Had my first bowl of Stonehaven last night (thanks to a trade with FriarWhently)! 
It is everything people have said it is. Hope it become more available.

This afternoon I tried University Flake in a cob. I quite liked it! If other VA/BUR blends taste this good, I'll be excited!


----------



## indigosmoke

Contrabass Bry said:


> Had my first bowl of Stonehaven last night (thanks to a trade with FriarWhently)!
> It is everything people have said it is. Hope it become more available.
> 
> This afternoon I tried University Flake in a cob. I quite liked it! If other VA/BUR blends taste this good, I'll be excited!


If you like both of those blends you might want to try Silem's Musketeer. It's a cube cut and it reminds me of the flavor of both Stonehaven and UF.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands Katerini Classic in a GBD 5th Avenue, a diplomat shape.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just tried to smoke the last of the Dark Flake I had, but it was too dry. Now loading some HOTW.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just popped a tin of Esoterica Dunbar. Man o man is this stuff wet. The smell reminds me a lot of SG Golden Glow. If it smokes the same, I will need to give it a week or so to air out before the green-ness settles down. Good looking long ribbon cut baccy but it needs some time to dry out. Having some PA while letting a bowlful dry.

Edit- After making it through the first bowl, I can say Dunbar is a very nice baccy. It is reminiscent of SG Golden Glow but is much rounder like Tilbury. Looking forward to getting to know this one better.


----------



## Requiem

enjoying Blackwoods Flake in a Boswell cherrywood. (best regards to Zeabed for it)


----------



## Gigmaster

Just so everyone knows. I am at this moment, sitting out behind the house, on the banks of the Ocoee river (my favorite trout stream and kayak river), listening to the sounds of the gurgling water over the granite rocks, and the lonely cry of nightingales, and numerous frogs trying to get lucky, interspersed with the insane vocalizations of a few loons in some sort of verbal argument, smelling the honeysuckles, hydragias and fieldspurs, sipping a bottle of Moosehead Lager, and puffing on my favorite Missouri Meerschaum with a blend of Latakia, Perique, Virginia's best, and some good Tennesee Burly, and watching my fishing pole baited with Danny King's Catfish Punch bait. I have a very small fire going, and I used one of the coals to light my pipe.

It's a darn shame I can't post pictures to share this with everyone, because life doesn't get any better than this. This feeling is something money can't buy. And my pipe figures largely in this scenario. This situation would still be good without my pipe, but not AS good, by a longshot. It is a very important part of this scene.

I 'll hit 30 posts soon, then I will be worthy of posting pictures.

Sometimes, it's not necesarily the pipe, but where you are smoking it, that defines the moment.

_Deus vobiscum_


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a bowl of Maple Street and the flavors were great.ipe: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## Spectabalis

Gigmaster said:


> Just so everyone knows. I am at this moment, sitting out behind the house, on the banks of the Ocoee river (my favorite trout stream and kayak river), listening to the sounds of the gurgling water over the granite rocks, and the lonely cry of nightingales, and numerous frogs trying to get lucky, interspersed with the insane vocalizations of a few loons in some sort of verbal argument, smelling the honeysuckles, hydragias and fieldspurs, sipping a bottle of Moosehead Lager, and puffing on my favorite Missouri Meerschaum with a blend of Latakia, Perique, Virginia's best, and some good Tennesee Burly, and watching my fishing pole baited with Danny King's Catfish Punch bait. I have a very small fire going, and I used one of the coals to light my pipe.
> 
> It's a darn shame I can't post pictures to share this with everyone, because life doesn't get any better than this. This feeling is something money can't buy. And my pipe figures largely in this scenario. This situation would still be good without my pipe, but not AS good, by a longshot. It is a very important part of this scene.
> 
> I 'll hit 30 posts soon, then I will be worthy of posting pictures.
> 
> Sometimes, it's not necesarily the pipe, but where you are smoking it, that defines the moment.
> 
> _Deus vobiscum_


Tonight's smoke will be University Flake in my fav meer. What a great scenario Gigmaster. I closed my eyes and I was there with you. Brilliant.


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 with a glass of Guinness. Beautiful day.


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> 1792 with a glass of Guinness. Beautiful day.


Oh man does that sound good.

Today my girlfriend gets back from a 3 week trip, and we're celebrating her birthday. This morning I made a chocolate cake from scratch with layers of chocolate mousse in the middle and slathered on top (it is possibly even more delicious than it sounds), and I just finished slathering a half a cup of butter with garlic, herbs, and spices mixed in underneath the skin of a nice 6 pound chicken which I will be roasting later, and serving with string beans, potatoes au gratin, and skillet-made cornbread on the side. Should be a fairly scrumptious meal.

Now I am going to unwind with a bowl of Stonehaven in my Viprati.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Oh man does that sound good.
> 
> Today my girlfriend gets back from a 3 week trip, and we're celebrating her birthday. This morning I made a chocolate cake from scratch with layers of chocolate mousse in the middle and slathered on top (it is possibly even more delicious than it sounds), and I just finished slathering a half a cup of butter with garlic, herbs, and spices mixed in underneath the skin of a nice 6 pound chicken which I will be roasting later, and serving with string beans, potatoes au gratin, and skillet-made cornbread on the side. Should be a fairly scrumptious meal.
> 
> Now I am going to unwind with a bowl of Stonehaven in my Viprati.


That doesn't sound too bad either. :wink: Have fun celebrating!

Now I'm having a bowl of Tambo with some coffee.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

You guys are making me hungry and thirsty...


Dunbar again tonight.


----------



## Garin

A little (ok a lot -- too much even) of this amazing SMM in my Pete billiard. So good.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish and followed that up with a bowl of Sterlings 1776 Tavern.ipe: The flavor of these smokes were just so mellow and delightful.:yo: I topped of this event with a large glass of ice cold Budlight.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

Right now I'm having a bowl of G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake, right afterwards I plan to have a bowl of LNF.


----------



## MarkC

I'm not feeling up to snuff; a little nausea, a slight headache...maybe I'll skip it tonight. But don't tell anyone!


----------



## Garin

And to finish off, a bowl of generic bulk aromatic. I don't even know what it is, just some vague title: "Coachman". My girlfriend loves the smell, it's much friendlier than, say, King Charles.

It's a surprising smoke, for several reasons. It is quite mild, but the aroma carries into the flavour ever so slightly, and nicely. It smokes easily, stays lit, and burns cool and... dry! Finally, it is _far_ more tongue-forgiving than my usual Dunhill/english/etc smokes. I wasn't expecting this at all. Smoking this stuff is just plain easy.

On the other hand, I'm not surprised at all that, compared to my usual smokes, it is almost flavourless. I can't see it becoming a regular, but if it makes my lady happy, It's no sacrifice really to indulge in a bowl now and then.


----------



## laloin

tonight I tried a flake of C&D Exhausted Rooster, fresh from a just open can. Maybe it's me but the flake was a little too moist for me, or the perique, or both. But it smoked wet and hot, and just plained kicked my ass, I had to empty the bowl at the halfway point heheh
I will dry a couple of flakes out and try it again, when it's a bit dryer 
best laloin


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> tonight I tried a flake of C&D Exhausted Rooster, fresh from a just open can. Maybe it's me but the flake was a little too moist for me, or the perique, or both. But it smoked wet and hot, and just plained kicked my ass, I had to empty the bowl at the halfway point heheh
> I will dry a couple of flakes out and try it again, when it's a bit dryer
> best laloin


I've heard that's some pretty potent stuff. I bet a little drying time will work wonders for the wetness of the smoke, as long as you're puffing nice 'n slow. ipe:

Today I'm having some HOTW & some Tambo.

Then later it'll be a Camacho Liberty to celebrate the 4th!


----------



## GlassEye

Butera Dark Stoved in a Sav Canadian. I let it dry too much but it is still full of flavor.


----------



## WWhermit

Today's selection was PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli Canadian. It was delicious.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I'm not feeling up to snuff; a little nausea, a slight headache...maybe I'll skip it tonight. But don't tell anyone!


Sorry to hear that Mark, hope you're felling better today?

I just opened a tin of ABF & I thought I'd snap a few pictures. One of those blends that's worth the relatively high price.










































Oh glorious ABF, how are you so delicious?


----------



## laloin

commonsenseman,
your really making me feel jealous, my man 
hope that flake was a great smoke for you :yield:
laloin


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> commonsenseman,
> your really making me feel jealous, my man
> hope that flake was a great smoke for you :yield:
> laloin


If you've never tried it, & you like Burley, it's totally worth it. In my opinion, it's hands down the best Burley on the market.


----------



## laloin

commonsenseman said:


> If you've never tried it, & you like Burley, it's totally worth it. In my opinion, it's hands down the best Burley on the market.


I'm still trying to figure out if I'm a straight virgina/per or Burley smoker, I tried the grandfather blend from Tobacco Barn, wasn't that big of a hit for me 
best laloin


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if I'm a straight virgina/per or Burley smoker, I tried the grandfather blend from Tobacco Barn, wasn't that big of a hit for me
> best laloin


Hmmm.........I just read some reviews & it sounds like that's quite mild & somewhat aromatic........a far cry from ABF. If you want, read the reviews on it, 69 of them & still a four-star rating!


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Sorry to hear that Mark, hope you're felling better today?


Just getting ready for a bowl of Interlude, so I guess I'm back to normal!


----------



## laloin

I'll give it a try commonsenseman, hmmm where can I found a tin hehhe 
best laloin


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I watched the fireworks program (Macys Fireworks program on television);:wave: I had a bowl of Maple Street and followed that up with a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme. These smokes hit the spot and were so flavorful.ipe: I topped off this event with a small glass of brandy.:tu


----------



## tobacmon

Had a bowl combination of Sugar Barrel and a touch of Tambo-----WOW what a combination. Just a pinch of Tambo goes a long way....Thx. Ron!


----------



## Garin

A bowl of mm 965 in the park, just before the storm hits.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

McClelland 2010 tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

My third bowl of ABF since I opened it last night.


----------



## laloin

Nada tonight,
I had a clogged pipe, had to clear the airway to smoke it, bah had to resort to smoking cigs


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik in a Savinelli bent pipe and the flavor was so nice and mellow.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

Day off today, so it's been a series: Interlude, then Union Square, and in a few minutes, Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## Spectabalis

Had my first ever bowl of Stonehaven tonight, thanks to MarkC's wonderful gesture. Being impatient and not letting it dry for a while I smoked it in my Butz Choquin Mirage 1789 filter pipe just to make sure it didn't bite.
Verdict; What an absolutely fantastic tobacco. Cool, slow burning with an exceptional flavour. I now know why you accross the pond rave about it. 
Roger :nod:


----------



## Garin

Today it was another 965, except this time in my newish zippo peterson (carbonized). It's an entirely new experience in this pipe -- much cleaner and nicer, without any harshness. Now I know why this pipe plus my usual at-home tobacco SMM is so excellent: the pipe.

I guess my usual 965 pipe (my peterson system standard 305) isn't quite ready yet. I suppose I should have known that if the stain is still coming out on my hand from holding the bowl, and the pipe cleaners come out with a tinge of red, that the stain might still affect the smoke. I hadn't thought about it before.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake now while watching Seinfeld. 

Later some Tambolaka with some coffee.


----------



## laloin

PS Lux bulleyes flake,
the more I smoke it, the better tasting it get's for me, espically at when when the vitnam N kicks in hahhaha
laloin


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I had some Charter Hall in a cob, but I haven't been able to smoke the pipe in a while. Nothing is tasting right to me. Pretty sure its the heat messing with my pipes or pallet. :/


----------



## Jack Straw

Esoterica Dunbar with a finger of Beam while playing Final Fantasy VI on a PC emulator with a USB controller.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cavendish Cherry followed by a bowl of Sterlings 1776 Tavern.ipe: I loved the flavor of the Cherry followed by the Tavern; it was so delightful.:yo: I followed up these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Zeabed

Katerini Classic in a Sav Bing's Favorite smooth ebony ('_soiree'_).


----------



## indigosmoke

A bowl of Tuskegee Airman in a churchwarden. I don't know why but churchwardens just seem to go with English blends for me. 

This is a very nice, well balanced English. Might be a good choice for someone who finds the Frogs a little too sweet and the GLP Englishes a little too spicy.


----------



## teedles915

A small bowl of Black Irish X after a spicy as hell bean burrito. I have to tell you it's the perfect match.


----------



## Emjaysmash

Tambolaka!


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Bracken Flake now while watching Seinfeld.
> 
> Later some Tambolaka with some coffee.


Ditto.


----------



## sounds7

Stonehaven


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a small bowl of Sterlings Bargain Blend in a small meerschaum.ipe: The flavors were so mellow and enjoyable even though we had a small earthquake;:scared: just a slight roll no damage.:wave: I topped off this event with a large cup of hot tea.:tea:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Some Town Topic while roastin' marshmallows with the kids last night.

Walked to work with a bowl of Nat Sherman #205 in a cob.


----------



## RJpuffs

sounds7 said:


> Stonehaven


Mmmmm - stonehaven this AM as well. Too damn hot, had to dump out half the bowl 
For later, a bowl of McCletchup Gray Havens from '99 awaits in a Bjarne rhodesian.


----------



## bobpatt

Tonight, some McClelland's St. James Wood in my new Cellini cutty


----------



## indigosmoke

RJpuffs said:


> For later, a bowl of McCletchup Gray Havens from '99 awaits in a Bjarne rhodesian.


11yo Grey Havens. That sounds delicious!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Bracken Flake in a Nording.


----------



## Garin

After a horrific aborted experience with mystery x in a brylon (a pipe that will hit the bin with gusto) i'm back to the Pete billiard, with 965.


----------



## Requiem

Royal Yacht and Nightcap (both from Orlik) for the first time.


----------



## BigRay023

Just tried a couple coins of Escudo. Man that is some good stuff:happy:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a small bowl of Maple Street in a small meerschaum pipe.:yo: The flavors of these tobaccos were flavorful with just enough spice to make this event so enjoyable.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a nice cold tall glass of bud light.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

Having a bowl of Penzance DGT'd from at least 5 days ago :shocked:


----------



## Jack Straw

Having half an Irish Flake before bed. I find it's better to economize by smoking half a flake in my Stan billiard and have a little room left over at the top of the bowl than to use a whole flake and have that little bit left over that's wasted.


----------



## MarkC

Right now a bowl of Carter Hall, but I'm looking forward to a bowl of Squadron Leader later. I had a bowl last night, and it tasted the way I remembered it from when I first discovered it last summer. For a while there, I couldn't stand it for some reason.


----------



## Zeabed

Reiners LGF in a Cavicchi dublin.


----------



## RJpuffs

BigRay023 said:


> Just tried a couple coins of Escudo. Man that is some good stuff:happy:


Yeah! That it is! :bowdown:

SG FVF this AM to celebrate their reappearance (and absurdly rapid redisappearance).

Escudo planned for the PM if it ain't too hot or wet or horrible out :rain:


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of SG Best Brown Flake (thanks Commonsenseman). I have to say this is my favorite SG blend yet. I prefer it to FVF, Bracken and the few other SG blends I've tried. A good serviceable all day VA flake. It probably won't replace HOTW as my regular VA, but a fine leaf nonetheless. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

indigosmoke said:


> My first ever bowl of SG Best Brown Flake (thanks Commonsenseman). I have to say this is my favorite SG blend yet. I prefer it to FVF, Bracken and the few other SG blends I've tried. A good serviceable all day VA flake. It probably won't replace HOTW as my regular VA, but a fine leaf nonetheless. Thanks again Jeff.


BBF is one of my favorites!

Today, though, I am on a SG Golden Glow kick. This one is a bit grassier and "greener" if you like that sort of VA.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> My first ever bowl of SG Best Brown Flake (thanks Commonsenseman). I have to say this is my favorite SG blend yet. I prefer it to FVF, Bracken and the few other SG blends I've tried. A good serviceable all day VA flake. It probably won't replace HOTW as my regular VA, but a fine leaf nonetheless. Thanks again Jeff.


Glad you like it John. I actually don't like it as much as FVF, it's just too mild for me. It could be all of these ropes I smoke messing with my tastebuds though :noidea:


----------



## Jack Straw

FVF! Mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## FriarWhently

C&D's Captain Bob's Blend.


That was different...


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out some Stonehaven which I'm fixing to to smoke in my Johs dublin.


----------



## laloin

tonight was a bowl of PS LTF, with a bit of loose Lux bulleyes flake 
sorta of a blend of the 2 shrug good stuff 
laloin


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik in a Savinelli bent pipe. The flavor of this smoke was very good and satisfying;p I took my time and puffed slowly enjoying this event.:tu I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## WWhermit

Today's smoke was Anniversary Kake in it's own dedicated Savinelli EX Bulldog.

Yesterday was P&W Nut Brown Burley. This was my first time trying this tobacco. By the way...you know the smell of those old time tobacco shops? This is what the tobacco smelled, and tasted like. It was interesting. Probably not enough to buy some, but was fun to smoke nonetheless.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

Tonight:

-G&H Brown Bogie
-Exhausted Rooster courtesy of Indigo Smoke
-Bracken Flake


----------



## laloin

hey commonsenseman,
you like the C&D Exhusted Rooster??
I bought a tin of the stuff, and it's not agreeing with me, yours if you want the rest
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> hey commonsenseman,
> you like the C&D Exhusted Rooster??
> I bought a tin of the stuff, and it's not agreeing with me, yours if you want the rest
> troy


Well, I just had the first bowl I've had in a while, but so far yeah....I really enjoyed it tonight.

If you wanna get rid of it, check out my cellar & anything that's open is fair game to trade.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mmmmm Escudo! Nuff said :clap2:


----------



## Jack Straw

1792 Flake. Finally.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods in a stanwell canadian
ABF (first bowl ever) in a MM cob
Royal Yacht in a Big Ben bent dublin
Nightcap in a Mastro de Paja dublin

great smoking day!


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> 1792 Flake. Finally.


Ah, life is good :wink:



Requiem said:


> ABF (first bowl ever) in a MM cob


What did you think of it?

ABF for me today as well, in a Sav 101.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF this morning
PA and Night Train this afternoon in the yard
Tonight...I'll join Jack Straw and Commonsenseman for some 1792.

Cheers, fellas. :thumb:


----------



## beefytee

torn between FVF, Penzance, and 1792

help?


----------



## FriarWhently

beefytee said:


> torn between FVF, Penzance, and 1792
> 
> help?


The one that you haven't smoked recently.


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Bayou Morning in an Aran 264, a canadian shape.


----------



## Requiem

commonsenseman said:


> Ah, life is good :wink:
> 
> What did you think of it?
> 
> ABF for me today as well, in a Sav 101.


That small bowl wasn't enough for a proper opinion, but it tasted not as spicy as i was expecting (which was good) and quite rich and round in flavours, very nutty and not harsh at all. I will make a vídeo review in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jack Straw

G&H Ennerdale Flake


----------



## GlassEye

I enjoyed my first bowl of LTF in my Sav 804. I couldnt decide how to pack this odd flake, I pulled apart the leaves so it was somewhat like a ribbon cut, loaded like a flake. Burning properties were not too great, taste was nice though. How do others normally prep this peculiar flake for best results?


----------



## RJpuffs

GlassEye said:


> I enjoyed my first bowl of LTF in my Sav 804. I couldnt decide how to pack this odd flake, I pulled apart the leaves so it was somewhat like a ribbon cut, loaded like a flake. Burning properties were not too great, taste was nice though. How do others normally prep this peculiar flake for best results?


With LTF I usually rub it out into ribbons, and let dry for 15 minutes to make it burn a little better. The topping can be a bit overpowering if its too wet, IMHO.

This AM - a partial bowl of HOTW in a Johs b'dog.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I may have to give that a try RJpuffs. I have been trying to like LTF for awhile. Perhaps a bit dryer is the answer.

Also, I just tried your nice CPR trick I have seen you suggest a few times here on Puff. I had loaded a bowl of SG Golden Glow but never got around to smoking it yesterday. Today it was very dried out and crunchy on top so I decided to give your method a try. After a couple of long, slow breaths breathed backwards through the pipe from the bowl to the stem, that baccy perked right up and was pliable and spongy again. Great trick! :tu

Having that rejuvinated bowl of Golden Glow and perhaps a bowl of AnniKake before the World Cup final kicks off at 2:30


----------



## Jack Straw

Sipping some 1792 Flake in a Stan.


----------



## Emjaysmash

C&D HaLav V' Dvash, and some C&D Chocolate Cav, yesterday and today.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I visited an oldtimer who lives down the street and we got to talking about my old days 20 years ago when I smoked the pipe and he gave me a bowl of Edgeworth that we took out of a 14 ounce can and it simply blew my mind.:thumb: This was the best smoke that I have had (bar none) since I started smoking the pipe again last year.:banana: This was truly an eyeopener for me in just how good the old tobaccos were.:yo: My benefactor offered me some aged scotch and beer, but I had no intention of modifying this smoke in any way with any other flavor.ipe: I am simply amazed.:ranger:


----------



## sounds7

bjarnes flake deluxe in a Becker straight grain billiard


----------



## NonNobis

Peterson University Flake in a Savinelli


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka!


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## Garin

I cracked open a tin of the Presbyterian today. It's a fair bit milder than my usuals, but quite nice all the same.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

McC #27 (sweet breakfast) before work. BBF for lunch. 

Man, the BBF is really impressive as a straight-ahead VA. No grassiness/hay-like qualities that turn me off.


----------



## mbearer

Some LBF in the AM on the ride to work.. and I think I need to clean out the pipe I had it in or let it dry a little more.. Didn't taste right and was steamy.. Just had a bowl yesterday that was great of it... but had the same problem with one bowl last week... I think it is the 

TAMBO on the ride home.. and I have been dreaming of it all day... 

Tonight... Torn between Tuskegee Airman and Plum Pudding or should I crack open some more of the NPS Trade or the Hearth and Home 10 pack or... Some many decisions.. *sighs* 
Mike


----------



## Zeabed

St. Bruno RR in that old stalwart Stannie 56 canadian shape.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Came back from a break where I enjoyed my first taste of a hybrid blend of McC #5100 & 5105 50/50 that was sprinkled with Balvenie Doublewood scotch.

I'm rather proud of the results...


----------



## Jack Straw

Puffing away on a nice bowl of Dunbar in a Peterson.


----------



## Juicestain

Had my first bowl of Tambolaka tonight. Whew. This stuff is indeed stout:thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Juicestain said:


> Had my first bowl of Tambolaka tonight. Whew. This stuff is indeed stout:thumb:


:heh:

ABF for me tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme while talking to a relative on the phone.hone: The smoke was very flavorful in my no name bent pipe.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

Squadron Leader earlier; Interlude right now.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Dunhill EMP (the EU stuff, not enough of a dino to have the original!) in a Nording. My Nording smokes pretty wet though, and has a tendency to get sour. The rest of the herd don't seem to have this problem!


----------



## Garin

Today, the dregs of my 965 tin, with a half bowl of presby to finish it off.


----------



## RJpuffs

SG FVF this AM ... then :rain: now awaiting the return of Sol before attempting to ignite an awaiting bowl of SG St. James Flake.


----------



## Zeabed

PS LBF in a canadian shape, the Stanwell Colonial 56.


----------



## commonsenseman

-1792 in a Cellini.
-Manhattan Afternoon in a mini-cob.
-Tambolaka in a Highland Briar.


----------



## beefytee

so did I guzzle my penzance last night or does it burn a little fast.

Also, it seems no matter how slow I smoke, my little stanwell billiard gets super hot. too hot to hold by the bowl, so I usually wind up circling the bowl, but actually holding the shank.

maybe just because its a small pipe? 

I have a badass Oom Paul coming soon. That will be my latakia pipe.


----------



## Commander Quan

tonight it's 1792 in my 03 sized Pete. I havn't been smoking much of this because of the SG drought, and I only have 2 tins left. Whomever it was that said "Absence makes the heart grow fond" must have been talking about this stuff because those first couple puffs were off the chart


----------



## MarkC

beefytee said:


> Also, it seems no matter how slow I smoke, my little stanwell billiard gets super hot. too hot to hold by the bowl, so I usually wind up circling the bowl, but actually holding the shank.
> 
> maybe just because its a small pipe?


I dunno; I have one and have no problem with heat unless I get distracted and start 'chain puffing'.

I'm having my first bowl of St. Bruno Flake right now, thanks to Specter...uh...Spectaball...uh...Roger!  Tasty stuff; drying definitely helped out. So, is this stuff really available in England like Prince Albert is available here, in every drug store or whatever? I'm jealous...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of SG Firedance Flake tonight to offer a pleasant scent for my wife since I knew she was gonna need to talk about a rough day.


----------



## indigosmoke

I enjoyed a sample of Peretti's Thanksgiving Day blend courtesy of Dajones. A very nice aromatic blend. It is aromatic in a way that is different from most other aros I've sampled. No real sense of a topping or syrup added, but still a unique taste and aroma that I would classify as an aromatic and not a straight tobacco blend. A very interesting experience. I'm looking forward to trying the other Peretti samples (thanks Dajones).


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a bent Savinelli pipe and the burn and flavor was great.ipe: The cherry flavor is very subtle with just a whiff of cherry which allows the display of the other blends of tobacco in the mixture.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## chickenriceboo

Today am having some Boswell's Mild English in a Bjarne while working from home. Perfect for a rainy cool afternoon.


----------



## paracite

Having a Stanwell Melange.


----------



## Spectabalis

MarkC said:


> I dunno; I have one and have no problem with heat unless I get distracted and start 'chain puffing'.
> 
> I'm having my first bowl of St. Bruno Flake right now, thanks to Specter...uh...Spectaball...uh...Roger!  Tasty stuff; drying definitely helped out. So, is this stuff really available in England like Prince Albert is available here, in every drug store or whatever? I'm jealous...


Yes, St Bruno is sold in every newsagents, supermarket, general store etc along with Condor. In fact at my local newsagent they are the only two they sell. Still good tobacco though.


----------



## MarkC

I doubt I'd give Carter Hall up for the stuff, but it would definitely have to share time with it if it was available here. Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> I doubt I'd give Carter Hall up for the stuff, but it would definitely have to share time with it if it was available here. Thanks!


What, no HOTW?

This AM a bowl of HOTW in a Johs bulldog, since MarkC didn't 

For later, a bowl of McCletchup Gray Havens from '99 awaits in a Bjarne rhodesian.


----------



## indigosmoke

Started the morning off with a sample of Peretti's 101. According to their website this blend is a burley based blend of seven different tobaccos with the addition of an Irish aromatic tobacco. What can I say but this is one of the best burley blends I've ever sampled! I can see why it is reputed to be one of their best sellers. Nice mild tobacco flavor with just a touch of something else in the mix. Excellent mellow room note. I don't think those who like to savor the nuances of sophisticated blends or those looking for strong tobacco flavors or a big nic kick will find it to their liking, but those liking mild, flavorful blends should give it a try. I'll be calling in an order for some of this pronto! 

I think this would be an excellent blend for a new pipe smoker as well. Mild, but flavorful, it lights easily and burns well and I don't think you could make it bite. 

Thanks again Dajones for turning me on to the Peretti blends.


----------



## Jessefive

I've got some McClelland St James Woods drying out for a post lunch, work from home smoke


----------



## Garin

I popped open a tin of nightcap today, to replace my recently finished tin of 965. I packed a bit short and had a good lunch in anticipation of its reputation as a potent tobacco. Good thing, too!

It's very creamy and mouth-coating, in a good way. It's also quite rich and satisfying, I can easily see why it's so popular. It doesn't quite have the savoriness of, say, the SMM, but it is still tasty. It's also very easy to smoke cool and gentle. Too easy, maybe. At about the half way point I had to take a little break so the world would stop spinning.

If they never make it again, I'll be a little disappointed but not *crushed.* it's great stuff, but there are hundreds of other great tobaccos to explore as well!


----------



## mbearer

To and From work was Peter Stokebye Luxury Twist Flake - another great tobacco in the NPS Trade with Indigo. I mis-judged how far those flakes go it was just going to be my ride TO work smoke but it was tasty

C&D Tuskegee Airman after dinner while prepping walls for painting - LOVE that one. Got about one bowl left from Indigo's trade.. good thing I got 2 tins under the stairs now

Now - Tambo to wind down for bed


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> What, no HOTW?


I want to finish this tin of Interlude before opening another tin of HOTW; I know if I don't wait, I won't smoke any more of the Interlude until the HOTW is gone again. Of course, I also know I'm not going to make it, but if I can get the tin down a little more...

Came home for lunch, which is comprised of a bowl of Carter Hall in my Baronet EX, which I have a feeling will be 'one of my Baronet EX's' in the near future.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a Hardcastle prince,
FVF in a Savinelli Tundra 628,
Standard Mixture in a Pete Donegal Rocky billiard


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a Cellini.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow in the afternoon
SG Grousemoor in the early evening (2nd attempt, more airing/drying, better result...but still not sold on the essence)
Drying out some AnniKake to finish off the night. Can't seem to stop smelling the baccy as it dries. It smells so nice I may just keep on smelling it for a while then jar it back up...:der:


----------



## sounds7

Irish Flake:rip:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik in a no name bent pipe which I had just cleaned with salt/vodka and the flavor was so very nice.ipe: With this cleaned pipe I really could taste the subtle flavors of this blend.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## mbearer

Today will be an ALL NEW NEVER TRIED DAY!!! To many samples that I need to start sampling. No more normal rotation tobacco until I work through them... 

So started the morning off with H&H Louisiana Red - It was good.. A little to sweet and sticky to me on the tongue... but will get a couple more bowls in... I think I will let it dry a little more this time

On the way home I have the much heard about H&H Anniversary Cake waiting

When I get home it's into Indigo's samples while I do some painting.. not sure where to start there again.. Worked my way through a good amount of his  
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs

Stonehaven this AM in a rusticated Jirsa mini-calabash-ish briar. For the PM, a bowl of Escudo awaits in a Bjarne freehand. opcorn:


----------



## Garin

Today's smoke is JFG's Brown Flake in my tankard.

Usually I smoke this one with a fold, twist, and stuff. However, I'm getting down to the last few flakes now. This stuff is really hard to separate into nice clean flakes: it just falls apart. The first few weren't too bad, for the next few I'd get some chunks of a flake (about one flake's worth in total) and sorta push those together and stuff. This time, however, it basically all fell apart. So I went ahead and fully rubbed one.

Man, was it ever a high-maintenance smoke. It was either blazing hot, or it died out really fast and I had to relight. It was mostly worth it: I do like this tobacco with its grassy sweetness and musty cigar that everyone talks about. It's a nice light refreshing change from my usual heavier stuff. When it's hot, though, it get harsh *really* quickly. I don't have these problem with fold'n'stuff, though. I guess I'll have to either be super fastidious about my flaking, or maybe I'll switch to a broader, shallower bowl than my tankard when it's fully rubbed.

Or maybe I'll just try another flake.


----------



## Jack Straw

1792!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I went around my meager garden and checked to see if I had any ripe tomatoes, but they were still green.:bawling: I then had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavors were great.p I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

Exhausted Rooster.


----------



## mbearer

H&H - SunJammer on the way to work in a cob. Really not sure. Gonna need a couple more on this one. A little to much black Cavendish in the mix I think from the first bowl for my taste.

Tambo to get myself home (YUMM YUMM) 

H&H DayBreak tonight for a first try...


----------



## Zeabed

PS LBF in a Cavicchi dublin.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a bowl of Maple Street and the flavors were so enjoyable.p Since we are having so much hot weather here in California I topped off these smokes with a large cold glass of Coors Light and it was just what the doctor ordered.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

I felt a little dizzy earlier, so I sat down. I must have blacked out, because the next thing I know, there's a tin of HOTW in my hand with the lid already popped! Oh well; go with the flow...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> I felt a little dizzy earlier, so I sat down. I must have blacked out, because the next thing I know, there's a tin of HOTW in my hand with the lid already popped! Oh well; go with the flow...


Mmm Hmmm. It all started back in '81 at The Slaughtered Lamb on a full moon in the Yorkshire moors...Now every full moon you "black out" and some poor unsuspecting tin of HOTW hoping to get some age on it gets its top savagely ripped off....:biggrin1:


----------



## laloin

this afternoon,
my favorite, PS lux bulleyes and twist flake half and half yummie
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

ABF in a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing off a jar of Squadron Leader, but no worries; there's more in the cabinet!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a small bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern and the flavors were great.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a very large glass of ice cold homemade lemonade.:yo:


----------



## WWhermit

laloin said:


> this afternoon,
> my favorite, PS lux bulleyes and twist flake half and half yummie
> troy


Hmmm...I think I'll try that!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mrsmitty

Had my first bowl of Peterson Old Dublin in my new Pipe Lane LTD


----------



## Jack Straw

Full Virginia Flake


----------



## tobac&tea

plumcake in an MdP blasted acorn.


----------



## phineasrex

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Peterson 150


----------



## MarkC

Laurel Heights. I popped the tin last night and had a couple of bowls, and now another. The jury's still out on this one.


----------



## mbearer

Anni Kake for breakfast

Tambo X3 during the day with some nice brewed ice tea

and tripped over my tin of Exhausted Rooster while doing some sanding and man it hit the spot for a night cap...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> Laurel Heights. I popped the tin last night and had a couple of bowls, and now another. The jury's still out on this one.


I'll be interested to hear where you finally come down on that one. There are a handful of GLP's non-latakia blends I'm curious about.

A big bowl of AnniKake for me tonight.


----------



## jaypulay

Just finished a bowl of Lord Methleys, one of the 4noggins bulk blends. Although I'm still very new to the pipe, I thoroughly enjoy this blend!!


----------



## Requiem

FVF. in a Hilson rodhesian, finishing the tin;
Artisan's, in a Mastro de Paja dublin.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I picked three nice red tomatoes off the vine:whoo: and had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish and the flavor hit the spot.ipe: I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade with a sprig of lime and it was so cool and refreshing.:yo:


----------



## laloin

PS lux twist flake, and yes I sound like a broken record, sheesh I need to get a order in soonish hehehhe
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

1792.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Westminster in a Country Gentleman.


----------



## Garin

Nightcap. The more I smoke this one, the more I like it.


----------



## Fritzchen

Good Evening,

After Work Smoke: Robert Lewis 'Wingfield Mixture' in a group 5 cumberland saddle billiard.

Waiting for Later this Evening - 2205 hrs: FVF (that I laid overnight to dry) to be folded and stuffed into an Ashton Pebble Grain Lovat. That should make watching a late, west coast away ballgame that much more entertaining!

Cheers.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish followed by a bowl of Sterlings 1776 Tavern and the flavors were so delightful.p I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

-Grousemoor in an MM Ozark (courtesy of TJ).
-Dunbar in a Rovera (courtesy of Andrew).


----------



## Fritzchen

commonsenseman said:


> -Grousemoor in an MM Ozark (courtesy of TJ).
> -Dunbar in a Rovera (courtesy of Andrew).


Hello Jeff,

How went the 'Grousemoor?' I have found that it definitely benefits from some airing time (less overpowering, and fewer re-lights.) Now it is more like taking a faint memory of the scent of a flowery meadow....and smoking it. Down towards the bottom of the bowl, the South Zambezian comes through with a tinge of roasted marshmallows now and again. Intriguing stuff, unless you find it revolting at first puff and cannot get past it.

Anyway, just curious if I am the only lunatic who actualy likes this stuff!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## commonsenseman

Fritzchen said:


> Hello Jeff,
> 
> How went the 'Grousemoor?' I have found that it definitely benefits from some airing time (less overpowering, and fewer re-lights.) Now it is more like taking a faint memory of the scent of a flowery meadow....and smoking it. Down towards the bottom of the bowl, the South Zambezian comes through with a tinge of roasted marshmallows now and again. Intriguing stuff, unless you find it revolting at first puff and cannot get past it.
> 
> Anyway, just curious if I am the only lunatic who actualy likes this stuff!
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


I don't really know what I think yet. After smelling it I was expecting to hate it. It's a little soapy, not as much as some G&H blends though.

The jury is still deliberating.


----------



## Zeabed

I keep reading so many caveats about Grouse-Moor all over the pipe world that I'm sure pretty soon they'll rename it Grouse More. Yup, it's official: this is a hate it or love it blend. I gotta crack a tin of that one soon and find out how it assails my palate fine.

But right now, I'm smoking the reputed "soapy cousin" of Grouse-Moor: delectable St. Bruno RR, in a Bannard Hungarian-style shape.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Boswell's Mild English in a cob!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Zeabed said:


> I keep reading so many caveats about Grouse-Moor all over the pipe world that I'm sure pretty soon they'll rename it Grouse More. Yup, it's official: this is a hate it or love it blend. I gotta crack a tin of that one soon and find out how it assails my palate fine.
> 
> But right now, I'm smoking the reputed "soapy cousin" of Grouse-Moor: delectable St. Bruno RR, in a Bannard Hungarian-style shape.


You've got PM.

Had a nice long bowl of BBF last night.


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I'll be interested to hear where you finally come down on that one. There are a handful of GLP's non-latakia blends I'm curious about.


Well, I had a couple of bowls tonight (Laurel Heights), and something other than Virginias is in here. TR mentions latakia as the culprit, but it's added so lightly, I couldn't say. It's my idea of the way a so-called condimental tobacco ought to be use; it adds to the flavor, but doesn't call attention to itself. It sort of reminds me of Embarcadero, although I didn't care for Embarcadero, while I can see possibilities for more of this stuff in my future. But I can't get ahead of myself; there's plenty of tin to go.


----------



## mbearer

Zeabed said:


> in a Bannard Hungarian-style shape.


LOVE The grain on that bowl...

and to keep it on topic 

LTF this morning for breakfast

Tambo lunch time snack

Plantation Evening on the way home

Dinner... A mystery to solve still... Got a shelf I slapped together to stain so I will be hanging out in the shop.. hrm..


----------



## indigosmoke

McClelland's Aurora. Hope all you BOTLs out there are having a good morning.


----------



## commonsenseman

Lots of activity on here today!

I'm currently drying out some C&D Burley Flake #1 compliments of Andrew, then if all goes well, a big bowl of Anny Kake. :dude:


----------



## Garin

JFG's brown flake at lunch, and Presby now. I don't think I like p-lips, they make my palate irritated.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Rattray's Black Virginia for breakfast, complements of RJpuffs--Thanks again, Ron!

Having some 50/50 codger burley and Tambo mixture for the afternoon.

FVF drying out for an evening smoke.


----------



## Zeabed

About to embark on some C&D Bayou Morning (ill-timed, perhaps, as this is the evening), in an Ardor Urano longstemmed poker, rusticated. Preceded by a nice calming bowl of PA in a Pete Aran 264.


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out some Anniversary Kake.


----------



## Fritzchen

Good Evening,

....Will finish off an open tin of 'Tilbury' in one of my favorite billiards.


----------



## Cpuless

Gonna enjoy a nice bowl of 3Ps in the nice evening air.


----------



## mbearer

Had LBF after dinner while doing some painting... 

and just lit my first bowl of 4Noggins Mojo - I wanted to try something with Deer Tongue so ordered up some of this.. Most of it is aging in a mason jat but I left a couple bowlfuls out to try it before it ages some.. 
Mike


----------



## HauntedMyst

Lane 1Q and Penzance mixed 50/50 in an Upshall B Billiard


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a bowl of Sterling Bargain Blend in a small meerschaum. The flavors were very good.:yo: I liked having the Balkan Supreme and then following it up with the Bargain blend; one definitely complemented the other.p I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:drinking:


----------



## mbearer

C&D Mississippi Mud this morning. Great little smoke there

Ride home will be Plantation Evening again. I really like the English's as my unwind on the ride home smoke.


----------



## GreatBonsai

Newly opened Firedance Flake. Took a bit of coaxing to get going, but once I hit the groove it was smooth sailing. I fully appreciate the mild flavoring on this one, and the tin aroma is fantastic. Add one to my small collection of aros I can smoke.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Using a 1/4 bowl of Dunhill's EMP to break in my Jake Hackert - a beautiful beautiful pipe for an incredible price! First smoke and although the light and re-lights are a little wet, it smokes like a dream.


----------



## GlassEye

Just had a small bowl of half Frog Morton, half Tambo in a small no-name bulldog. Frog courtesy of MarkC,Tambo courtesy of "bigdaddychester". It was rather nice, cigar spice with a hint of sweetness from the FM but it was all FM in the snork, I mixed enough for one more bowl p . Now to see what other odd little samples are to be blended together.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Half&Half for breakfast.

A big bowl of H&H Classic Burley Kake for the afternoon.

C&D Mississippi Mud for the evening (complements of Indigosmoke--thank you John!). This one sure is full-bodied and loaded with latakia! I'm going to have to put this one away for the cooler temperatures of fall and winter.

A bowl of Esoterica Dunbar drying out to finish off the evening.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods in a Savinelli bent billiard
Royal Yacth in a little Hilson bent pot
1/2 Standard Mixture + 1/2 Westminster (last remains of both) in a Savi 320EX


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a new MM Diplomat Corncob and it was so enjoyable;p the flavors were so distinct and flavorful.:yo: I usually smoke this blend in a small meerschaum but the cob was superior.:clap2: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:tu


----------



## mbearer

H&H Larry's Blend for breakfast... I like Larry's tastes.. this was a good wake you up (and your taste buds) and getting you moving bowl.

Standard C&D Plantation Evening on the way home

Anni Kake while working in the woodshop after dinner is the plan... 

Not sure what for dessert still. Still got samples up the wazzo of H&H and Indigosmoke's mixes so I will leave that a mystery to me until it happens


----------



## LeeNub

Petersons Gold Blend for tonight


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW this AM before the mercury hits triple digits (again). Now for an air-conditioned nap :lol:


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Bayou Morning in a Savory's Argyll #140.


----------



## tonkingulf

Tried my first non-aro tonight. It was a Virginia blend called Gateway from John Dengler's, smoked in a MM Missouri Pride. It was super smooth and I love the natural sweetness. Can't wait to try some more Virginias when this is gone.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Esoterica Dunbar tonight. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite blends.


----------



## Jack Straw

2 pipefulls of Tilbury today. Aweschome schtuff.


----------



## mrsmitty

First bowl of Escudo, first time smoking my peterson k-briar as well. Practice practice practice.


----------



## Jack Straw

mrsmitty said:


> First bowl of Escudo, first time smoking my peterson k-briar as well. Practice practice practice.


Don't think of it as practice, think of it as on the job training. :biggrin:


----------



## mrsmitty

Jack Straw said:


> Don't think of it as practice, think of it as on the job training. :biggrin:


Now that's a good way to put it lol. That deserves a pat on the back. :biggrin:


----------



## HauntedMyst

Penzance iin an Ashton Brindle xxx


----------



## commonsenseman

tonkingulf said:


> Tried my first non-aro tonight. It was a Virginia blend called Gateway from John Dengler's, smoked in a MM Missouri Pride. It was super smooth and I love the natural sweetness. Can't wait to try some more Virginias when this is gone.


Welcome to the wide world of Virginias! Lots of great VA's out there to try, as well as many other types of blends!



Jack Straw said:


> 2 pipefulls of Tilbury today. Aweschome schtuff.


Enjoying it eh?

Smoking a big bowl of ABF in a Sav 101 right now, pure bliss.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and it was a nice relaxing smoking session while talking to friends.p I topped off these smokes with two tall ice cold glasses of coors light which really hit the spot.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Had another bowl of Laurel Heights, and I'm really enjoying this puzzling blend. Puzzling in the sense of I'm not sure what it is, I'm not sure why I like it, I couldn't describe the smoke to you to save my life. But I'm enjoying it; I guess that's what counts!

But I think I'll go with a bowl of HOTW now.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Had a lovely ankake-yakisoba for dinner (Japanized Chinese food), and for dessert, some Boswell's best in a large Bari senior, with some Prince of Wales tea.


----------



## indigosmoke

A little Frog Morton on the Town for me today after lunch. Ribbit!


----------



## Garin

Today I'm christening one of my new Mario Grandi pipes with nightcap, with renewed hope because of the happy Dunhill rumors floating around!


----------



## GlassEye

Butera Dark Stoved in a MM cob followed by tambo/frog morton in a tiny bulldog.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

A large bowl of McConnell's Scottish Cake under the stars last night in my meer. 

Having a bowl of Blue Note in a cob on the way home. (Wifey likes the smell on me!)

McC Dark Navy flake after dinner. This stuff is growing on me. Not even in the same league as Dark Star, but I like it (as I do most stove VA)!


----------



## mbearer

LTF for breakfast nice and light

Tambo on lunch to pick me up and give that get through the day punch

PS Cube Cut - First try I like it so far... 

After dinner still up in the air... might be running around to much tonight now.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Virginia Spice today, followed by St. Bruno RR, while the underwhelming (thankfully!) tropical storm Bonnie passes over South Florida and even now is exiting Gulf-wards.


----------



## Fritzchen

As an experiment, I just folded an SG Best Brown Flake around a Stonehaven flake fragment, and stuffed it into the trusty '67 LB Bruyere.

BBF is a great companion in the rotation, but it never hurts to spice things up once in awhile, right? Well, let's see how it turns out.

Cheers.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Went with a couple blends I've had for awhile but not tried yet. 

The lunchtime bowl was MacBaren's London Burley Blend. Nothing to write home about but not a dumper either. Medium bodied and the usual nutty flavors of a burley but it gets bitey when pushed. I'm going to try this one mixed with some Tambolaka.

The evening bowl will be Haunted Bookshop. Seems to be a day for burley blends...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling Bargain Blend in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a no name bent pipe.ipe: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Jack Straw

After a hard day of refinishing a guitar and doing some car work, finally settling down for a bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## commonsenseman

Peter Heinrichs Special Curly in a cob now, then after I'm thinking of smoking some FVF in a Sav 101.


----------



## laloin

PS lux twist flake in my well broken in cob CG.
Everytime I smoke the twist flake it gets better and better, just can't put my finger on the light topping hehe
best laloin


----------



## MarkC

A big honkin' bowl of Opening Night in my Baronet EX.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Three Friars tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern in MM Diplomat Corncob.ipe: The flavors of these smokes was delightful especially in the corncob.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a large cup of hot tea.:tea:


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a Cellini.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MacB London Burley Blend for breakfast.

Bayou Morning for the afternoon.

Dunbar ready and waiting for the evening smoke.


----------



## WWhermit

Anniversary Crack in it's dedicated Savinelli.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Fritzchen

Greetings,

This morning, "Grousemoor" in a saddle bit billiard.

This afternoon, SG BBF in an Ashton bent egg.

Just fired 1/2 ABF and 1/2 University Flake into an MM Patriot cob.

Cheers.


----------



## Zeabed

St. Bruno RR in a Sav Silver 121 ks, a pot shape.


----------



## Garin

Emboldened by the dunhill rumors and driven by the end of my tin of King Charles, I cracked open a tin of royal yacht and filled up my wildcard corncob. This is amazing stuff.


----------



## Emjaysmash

Escudo in my Kaywoodie Saxon Rhodesian


----------



## MarkC

I came home for lunch today, which turned into a bowl of HOTW rather than the sandwich I was planning.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a bowl of Maple Street and the flavors were enhanced by the sequence of my selections of tobacco.p The Balkan Supreme had a stronger tobacco flavor and the Maple Street added an ending sweet maple flavor.:clap2: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

ABF in a Sav 901 Rusticated Churchwarden.


----------



## Zeabed

SG Celtic Talisman in a Nerrup Selection Smooth Bent Brandy (32).


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Had another "perfect bowl" of Escudo in the mid-afternoon yesterday in the coloring bowl of my meer. Accompanied by a New Belgium Trippel.

Thoroughly enjoyed some Town Topic while grilling dinner for friends and family that evening.

Late last night as an experiment, I mixed some Dark Star and Tambolaka. While their burn properties weren't very coincident, the flavor was exactly that of fresh wasabi! Incredible!


----------



## Garin

Wasabi, eh? Cool! One day I'll find a way to reliably acquire some tambolaka in Canada! Until then, I'll enjoy what I have, including this bowl of Nightcap in my Mario Grandi billiard that I'm smoking as I type. It's excellent, so cool-burning and smooth, even in the wind.

Earlier today I had some JFG's brown flake. The tin is almost all gone now, but I think I'll replace it with University Flake. I find the BF to be quite harsh and bitey, I guess maybe it just clashes with my chemistry.

update: oops, maybe a little too windy and a little too enthusiastic! I burned the top and sides of the draft hole a little bit! Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Fritzchen

commonsenseman said:


> I don't really know what I think yet. After smelling it I was expecting to hate it. It's a little soapy, not as much as some G&H blends though.
> 
> The jury is still deliberating.


Hello Jeff,

After playing around with this blend the last couple of weeks, a couple of observations / tips that might help. Or, maybe you have observed the same?

The caveat here is that if you absolutely hate the essence, it is all for naught anyway...

Moisture is key. Leaving the tin open a bit to dry it / air it out a bit helped a good bit initially. Figuring that if a little bit helps alot would cure it, I then left some out on a plate to dry overnight further. Results? Not so good. Too dry is bad, and it seemingly loses everything.

After it dried out seeming just enough in the tin, I put some tin foil between the lid and tin and further secured it with 2 rubber bands. I just took out a bowlful this evening and let it sit 1 hour tops...

....And put it in a tallish billiard. After trying several pipes, this blend seems to prefer a taller, narrow bowl rather than a squate, wide bowl. I did several back-to-back comparisons using a squatish apple as a baseline.

This evening is actually proving the best bowl yet from this tin.

Your mileage may vary, but I hope the above might help out a bit.

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## Fritzchen

commonsenseman said:


> I don't really know what I think yet. After smelling it I was expecting to hate it. It's a little soapy, not as much as some G&H blends though.
> 
> The jury is still deliberating.


 Hello Again Jeff,

...forgot one key thing: it seems that I have better luck packing the Ol' Grousemoor just a tad bit tighter than I think I should.

Looser packs have yielded poorer results in general.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and this combination was great.ipe: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of Coors Light:drinking: which definitely hit the spot; all while talking with friends.:gossip:


----------



## Zeabed

More St. Bruno RR, followed by a bowl of H&H Virginia Spice.


----------



## indigosmoke

Sat out on the porch to watch a late evening thunderstorm while enjoying a bowl of Frog Morton on the Town.


----------



## laloin

spend the afternoon at my local B&M and enjoyed PS lux twist flake, followed up with Tobacco Barn's house blend "old traven" labeled english blend.
in my trusty corn cob 
best laloin


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of LNF at the moment while pondering Steve's advice........interesting!


----------



## MarkC

Had some HOTW earlier, but then decided to get adventurous and pop a new tin. I picked Blackjack, and this first bowl is mighty tasty. Very suspicious, as new Virginias usually take me at least half a tin to warm up. Hope it's not a bad sign!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MacB London Burley Blend
Haunted Bookshop 
Three Friars


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinivik followed by a bowl of Sterlings Bargain Blend and combination of flavors were very delightful.ipe: In the earlier part of the evening I picked two more red tomatoes from my garden;:yo: I probably would have more but I planted late.:juggle: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Sav 901 Churchwarden.


----------



## MarkC

St. Bruno Flake for lunch today, and now a bowl of HOTW.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

50/50 Stonehaven & Dark Star in a meer. 

OH. MY. GOD.





that is all.


----------



## Garin

I couldnt resist opening a tin of university flake today, and I sure don't regret it. At the start it had a light hint of the berry topping which slowly gave way to a nutty, toasty chocolate. I keep getting flashes of this excellent brownie flavor, like from the slightly burned crunchy bit at the edges of the pan. Awesome!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Bargain Cherry Blend followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme.ipe: I smoked the Cherry Blend in a MM Diplomat corncob and initially the flavors were great but near the end of the smoke the flavors changed; not to my liking.:boohoo: You should note that I was doing an experiment with a filtering system which did not work.:banghead: I smoked the Balkan Supreme in my no name brier bent and the flavors were absolutely great.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Anni Kake in a Sav Smooth Porto Cervo 802.


----------



## Siv

I just had a nice bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a gifted Peter Meer. It's my first pipe in about 6 months and it was lovely - all the more so because the pipe was given to me by an absolute gentleman.

This was a really enjoyable smoke, more so with the emotions than the baccy - although Balkan is a fave of mine!


----------



## Garin

At lunch: JFG's Brown Flake. It was pretty nice, actually. Maybe this is just a very touchy tobacco, because when it's good, it's good.

In the afternoon: nightcap. It's hard to go wrong with this.

Tonight: SMM in my new Mario Grandi dub. It's a great pipe, and my favourite tobacco doesn't disappoint. Add in a pint of Sam Adams Boston Lager, and it's perfection. Mmm.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a couple bowls of Bayou Morning in the afternoon. This one has a bit more zing and bite than I would like in the morning but it's a nice afternoon smoke.

Had a 50/50 mix of MacB London Burley Blend and Tambolaka for an evening smoke. Mmmm.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Maple Street followed by a bowl of Skandinavik and the flavors definitely complemented each other.ipe: I seem to enjoy first smoking the milder blend first and then smoking the stronger one last.:yo: In the early part of the evening I picked another two red tomatoes off my tomatoe plants and I ended up topping off my smokes with a tall glass of ice cold Coors Light.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF in a Sav 320.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Last night had a massive bowl of McConnell Scottish cake with some McC #27 mixed in.
Made the first half bowl sweet with light brown sugar flavor then building in spiciness though the end. 

A perfect end to an evening spent with my wife.


----------



## Spectabalis

Tried a bowl of FVF in a Butz Choquin Cadre Noir 1/4 bent 9mm filter pipe. To be honest I found it doesn't detract from this great tobacco in the slightest.


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven, Classic Burley Kake, Aurora and FMOT for me today. I've found I like these blends in rotation throughout the day; they just complement each other in some way for me.


----------



## Zeabed

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Mastro de Paja _Castanea_ dublin, which for me is a pretty good combination. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Maple Street in a MM Diplomat corncob with a Savinelli balsa filter to restrict air flow followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a no name brier bent.ipe: I took my time and smoked these blends very slowly enjoying every bit of smoke:yo: and I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## tobacmon

This morning started off with Dunhill EMP--very smooth!


----------



## Zeabed

More PS LBF, in a Bannard custom made Hungarian.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Got lost last night far into the wee hours in Marjorie Stoneman Douglas' The Everglades: River of Grass accompanied by some SG Golden Glow and BBF. Very interesting reading on the history of Florida and the etymology of many of the cities and places in the state.


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF in a Sav 101, ahhhh......life is good again......


----------



## SmoknTaz

MacB Navy Flake in a cob as it was my first time.


----------



## laloin

PS Lux twist flake in my trusty cob and boy it keeps getting better and better


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

McClelland 2010. The thick, dark brown and pungent flakes had me hoping for more than it delivered. It ended up a rather flat smoke.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Virginia Spice in a Bannard Silver Ring bent billiard shape.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Cherry Blend in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Skandinavik in a no name brier bent.ipe: The flavors were delightful and I listened to my favorite Brazillian artist Antonio Carlos Jobim.:music: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Garin

Right now I'm smoking two things: a bowl of royal yacht, and two full pork shoulders. It's a great afternoon.


----------



## mrsmitty

Bowl of Boston Cream (local b&m blend) in a kaywoodie


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 in a cob.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Grousemoor this afternoon. I did not really like this when I first opened the tin a few weeks ago. After giving it some time to breathe and settle down a little, I can say it is much better. Not something I will seek out in the future but I will reach for it from time to time as a change from my more usual smokes. 

Tonight will be a 50/50 mix of McClelland 2010 and BBF.


----------



## commonsenseman

Drying out some Filmore to be smoked in a Pete 68.


----------



## Jack Straw

Tilbury in the Viprati.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM Diplomat corncob that I have dedicated to this tobacco blend.ipe: I intend to use this tobacco sparingly; it will be "my sunday go to meeting" tobacco. The flavor was exquisite and I smoked this blend very slowly enjoying the fine taste and aroma.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

It's vacation week, so I'll be suffering from tongue bite by next weekend...

Today has been HOTW, Presbyterian Mixture, Blackjack and Opening Night. So far.


----------



## Jack Straw

HOTW


----------



## mrsmitty

First bowl of Frog Morton, tasty stuff I must say.


----------



## tonkingulf

Had some PS Luxury Navy Flake. First VaPer I've tried. Thought it was harsh at first, but settled down my pace and thoroughly enjoyed the rest of the bowl. Smoked in a MM Missouri Pride.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Three Friars and C&D Habana Daydream today. I had high hopes for the Habana Daydream but like the other cigar blend I've tried (H&H Stogie), it was not what I had hoped for. Somewhat more cigar-ish than H&H Stogie, but just not a blend that rings the bell for me.

Drying out some HOTW to finish off the evening on a good note.:tu


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Full Virginia Flake (thanks Jeff) and the flavor was absolutely great; boy how I have missed this tobacco.:chk I followed up with a bowl of Maple Street and I had a delightful pipe smoking evening. I intend to treat this tobacco the same as I will do with Stonehaven; use it sparingly and treat it like a "sunday go to meeting event".ipe: While smoking the FVF I was thinking about how nice it is to have a pipefull of something that you truly enjoy; the whole experience is magic. I topped off these smokes with a large ice cold glass of Coors Light; cannot wait until I try some imported beers.:beerchug:


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a bowl of Peterson Irish Oak in my EcCarly


----------



## commonsenseman

It is tasty isn't it Moe?

FVF for me as well tonight!


----------



## laloin

tonkingulf said:


> Had some PS Luxury Navy Flake. First VaPer I've tried. Thought it was harsh at first, but settled down my pace and thoroughly enjoyed the rest of the bowl. Smoked in a MM Missouri Pride.


does the PS Luxury Navy flake have the light topping like twist flake and bulleye's?


----------



## laloin

this afternoon I had my favorite PS twist flake, and this evening dux bulleye's both in my trusty CG corn cob.
Yes I know I need to get more pipes, rather have a small budget heheh


----------



## MarkC

Had a couple of bowls of Opening Night earlier, but with all this FVF talk, I had to make a trip to the cabinet. Nice!


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> does the PS Luxury Navy flake have the light topping like twist flake and bulleye's?


Nope, no discernable topping on LNF.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Started off the morning with Anni Kake, now working on Capital Stairs.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

laloin said:


> Yes I know I need to get more pipes


There is no hurry, my friend. Enjoy smoking your cob(s). I know i do. There is plenty of time to look around and figure out what you like before buying anything.

There must be something in the air or on the wires. Funny to see this talk of LNF as I just had a delicious bowl myself this morning.

FVF for later tonight.


----------



## WWhermit

Had a bowl of McClelland's Tudor Castle today. This is my second bowl, and this is quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Ben.Reilly

WWhermit said:


> Had a bowl of McClelland's Tudor Castle today.


I didn't have my glasses on, and read that as McClelland's Tuna Casserole. Now that would be interesting :tease:

Back to the topic: I enjoyed once again, a large bowl of Boswell Berry Cobbler. p


----------



## tonkingulf

Dan Tobacco Limerick in a MM Country Gentleman. First bowl of this blend and I thought it was OK. I prefer the LNF I tried last night, but I'll give this another go tomorrow night. Hard to enjoy anything when it is 100 degrees and crazy humid.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavors were great.ipe: Earlier this evening I picked another 3 big fat red tomatoes off of my tomatoe plants; great for a fresh salad.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a large glass of ice cold homemade lemonade.:wave:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

tonkingulf said:


> Hard to enjoy anything when it is 100 degrees and crazy humid.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## laloin

this evening I had LTF in my CG cob, tomorrow I will try a flake of LNF from the stash RJ sent me


----------



## Garin

Today was a flake day. First, I had University Flake. One flake isn't quite enough, but two flakes is too much. Otherwise, I love this tobacco. After the Uni, I hit probably my second-last bowl of JFG's Brown Flake. I will probably finish it off tomorrow, as I really enjoyed it today!


----------



## Zeabed

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Stanwell Colonial 56.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Shared some Escudo with my brother-in-law last night while we talked about life.

Almost got him talked into a nice, little meer bulldog...then his transition to the Pipe Side will be complete!


----------



## Garin

A lovely sunny day in the park calls for a nice big bowl of nightcap! I still haven't figured out why the first quarter of my bowls are consistently harsh and throat-grabbing, but then settle down into smooth and easy going.


----------



## mbearer

First ever 1792.. I am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU Jeff (CommonSenseMan) I will now be camping out for this blend too... What a night cap this is making


----------



## commonsenseman

mbearer said:


> First ever 1792.. I am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU Jeff (CommonSenseMan) I will now be camping out for this blend too... What a night cap this is making


:thumb:

It's worth waiting for!


----------



## Jack Straw

Some Old Joe Krantz and Tilbury earlier.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

FVF for now and some Deep Hollow to finish the evening.


----------



## tonkingulf

Just had some Bayou Morning Flake in a MM CG. I received my noobie trade sampler from Ron this week and have vowed to go through the VaPers first. I would put this above the Limerick, but below the LNF. I'll start the cycle again tomorrow with another bowl of LNF. The noobie sampler is a great feature of this site.


----------



## Zeabed

Presbyterian Mixture in a Bannard freehand poker.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Some Bowell's Mild English in a cob. Tasty stuff! I love my cobs, and my English-dedicated cob has one of Walker Briar Works Forever stems on it which whips the llama's a.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the flavors were so great.p I find that in the earlier part of the day I enjoy a cigar and look forward to my pipe in the evening, and sometimes I reverse that order; the interesting thing is that they reinforce the pleasure of the other.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## laloin

PS LNF from my newbie sample pak from ron, in my CG cob, using Dub method of folding and stuffing. Found the CG cob is the perfect shape for flakes due to the conical shape of the cob.
Yummy stuff has that PS flavoring, but mostly noticed it in the background.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a bowl of PS English Opulence. Little bit of tounge bite, but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Spectabalis

Just enjoyed a nice bowl of FVF in my Barling Londoner 4805 oval stem Zulu which I bought as my first pipe in 1970.


----------



## Garin

Today it's university flake in Pete 305. These flakes seem tiny compared to the JFG's Brown Flake, but two of them is too much. 

I really like these flakes. My next Peterson tobacco will probably be the Irish. I just hope they're even half as nice!


----------



## rcav8r

Tonight it was a bowl of Manassas from Old Virginia Tobacco Co in an Amphora Milos 310s :beerchug:


----------



## laloin

this morning I had some MacBarn Vanilla Cream, in my Dr Graybow Freehand pipe, and yes myself, my hair, my cloths, all smell of Vanilla, I had a swarm of flies, hover over me all day, and everyone was saying, wow troy you smell good heh.
This evening PS LTF in same pipe, yummie good, since the Vanilla cream is ghosting the pipe for the forseeable furture


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of 1792 in a Dr Grabow.


----------



## Jack Straw

Bracken Flake in a Nording tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven (thanks Jeff) followed by a bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish.ipe: I had promised my self that I would only use this tobacco sparingly; a "Sunday go to meeting" occasion, but the weather was nice and it felt like it was "Sunday" so why not?eep: The flavors of my smokes this evening was especially good. I topped off these smokes with a large glass of ice cold homemade lemonade.:yo:


----------



## MarkC

The Virginia fest had gone on long enough, so I popped a tin of Balkan Sasieni and broke out the meer. You know, I really prefer virginias, but when I smoke this stuff, I just kind of get cross-eyed and drool...


----------



## mrsmitty

Enjoying a bowl of Peterson Old Dublin in a Peterson K-Briar. Later on probably some frog morton.


----------



## bobpatt

The mailman just delivered my latest order. Included was some McBaren Navy Flake. Quite good! I'll have another bowl after dinner.


----------



## tonkingulf

Broke my VaPer streak because I had to try the FVF in my sampler. I'm not one to believe hype, but the FVF was unreal. I have tried a dozen blends or so over the last couple of months and nothing comes close. I'm going to have to hunt some down. Smoked in a MM Washington.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

tonkingulf said:


> Broke my VaPer streak because I had to try the FVF in my sampler. I'm not one to believe hype, but the FVF was unreal. I have tried a dozen blends or so over the last couple of months and nothing comes close. I'm going to have to hunt some down. Smoked in a MM Washington.


David! You are absolutely right about the FVF.:thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a bowl of Maple Street and the flavors were so delightful.p Earlier in the evening I picked three more red fat tomatoes off of my tomatoe plants.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a chilled tall glass of Guinness Draught from Ireland; this brew was absolutely great. Commonsenseman had talked about great imported brew and if this is an example I am in for a wild ride.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme followed by a bowl of Maple Street and the flavors were so delightful.p Earlier in the evening I picked three more red fat tomatoes off of my tomatoe plants.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a chilled tall glass of Guinness Draught from Ireland; this brew was absolutely great. Commonsenseman had talked about great imported brew and if this is an example I am in for a wild ride.:beerchug:


If you liked the Draught, you should definitely give the stout a try. It comes in the short glass bottles, it's my personal favorite guinness. :thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> If you liked the Draught, you should definitely give the stout a try. It comes in the short glass bottles, it's my personal favorite guinness. :thumb:


Jeff! This sure beats my Coors Light and I will definitely check out the Guinness Stout;:fencing: the amazing thing is that it added new flavors to my pipe tobacco.p


----------



## commonsenseman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff! This sure beats my Coors Light and I will definitely check out the Guinness Stout;:fencing: the amazing thing is that it added new flavors to my pipe tobacco.p


Very cool!


----------



## laloin

tonkingulf said:


> Broke my VaPer streak because I had to try the FVF in my sampler. I'm not one to believe hype, but the FVF was unreal. I have tried a dozen blends or so over the last couple of months and nothing comes close. I'm going to have to hunt some down. Smoked in a MM Washington.


Too bad it's no where to be found, haven't given it a try but I will 
today nothing, think I need to give my taste buds a rest, because the last few bowls I've had, I've tasted nothing, just bland, horriable feeling, even my PS LTF I tasted nothing grrrrrrrr
Either my sinus are acting up again, or my annuel hay fever has kicked in grrrrr


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I usually don't have much interest in latakia in the muggy dog days of August, but the spirit moved me tonight to load up a bowl of a light english as I was finishing off a book. It was a bowl of H&H Namaste and I have to say I was delighted with it. Very well balanced and tasty but not heavy at all. Those of you interested in a light english, give this one a go.

Finished off the book and the evening at the bottom of a bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## Zeabed

MacBaren Dark Twist in a Cavicchi dublin.


----------



## MarkC

It's been a HOTW day for me, although right now I'm having a bowl of Balkan Sasieni. 

I did manage to get something accomplished on my vacation this week; I broke down all my briars and gave them a good cleaning. Apparently I'd been putting it off for too long; the improvement in taste has been nice! Maybe that'll make up for the coming week; we have three bookkeepers and a back up. One of us is on vacation for two weeks and the back up guy is in the hospital. So, the two of us left will be pulling a seven day week for at least one week, maybe two. Any guesses where the overtime money will go?


----------



## chickenriceboo

Boswell's Best in a Jake Hackert - possibly my favourite pipe! However, in the less than a year of pipe smoking, it seems I have already lost my taste for aromatics - they seem to taste of very little at all. Which is a bit of a bummer because I have a whole bunch of different aromatics here. What to do, what to do.


----------



## commonsenseman

Having a bowl of FVF with my morning coffee.


----------



## rcav8r

Well, it was a conundrum. I opted to have breakfast for dinner..hmm, do I have Boswells "Dans Blend" virginia like I prefer in the morning or something a bit beefier? Since it was technically dinner I opted for Boswells "Magnum Blend" in a MM cob.. The Latakia went very well with my coffee. I chose correctly


----------



## FriarWhently

Some delicious Dark Star right now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF (absolutely mouth watering) followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and I was delighted; an absolutely great smoking event.p I was able to pick two more red tomatoes off of my tomatoe plants and incorporated it in a nice salad.:hungry: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## johnmoss

Earlier tonight I enjoyed a bowl of Hal O' the Wynd I received from the sampler trade (thanks again RJPuffs) in my new Peterson Aran 999. I really like this stuff. Probably my favorite right now.


----------



## MarkC

Omigod...RJ's hooked another one with that stuff!!!

Having a bowl of Interlude right now. You know, after a few months in the tin, this stuff mellows right out from a possible winner to just plain bland. Oh well...


----------



## Siv

I had 4 bowls of Balkan Flake tonight... one in a Calabash and three in a Pete Sherlock meer... really nice stuff

My tin is almost out and I have none in bulk. I wish SG baccy was back available again in bulk...


----------



## laloin

all I can do right now is smell my tobaccos and plan my order, since I have what dublinthedam refers to as tongue gremlin.
Nuts and RJ didn't send me any HOTW bahhhhhh I know where you are RJ I'll swamp your po box with GL pease Filmore heh
troy


----------



## Zeabed

Presbyterian Mixture in a Sasieni Four Dot "Burton", a sandblasted (i.e., Ruff-Root) bent billiard.


----------



## mbearer

Breakfast was H&H Ten to Midnight.. That is a nice Balkan there

C&D Mississippi Mud was the after lunch... Last of that from the newbie trade.. got 8oz though ready to roll 

PS LTF is going on right now.. This is an all day for me.. it just always seems to work when I am not sure what I want

Tonight I am planning some Classic Burley Kake and 10 to Midnight with the other half around so she can opine on the scents. I think she will really like 10 to mid with the track record she has.. who knows about the CBK


----------



## slyder

Frog Morton in the morning, Penzance right now and maybe some Stonehaven tonight if i remember to lay some out to dry.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

I am enjoying a bowl of Stonehaven in my Pioneer Meer right now. 

Perfect. :mrgreen:

Vin


----------



## nate560

Just opened a tin of Bufflehead Decoy in a new Jody Davis.


----------



## Jack Straw

PinkFloydFan said:


> I am enjoying a bowl of Stonehaven


Me too. eace:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Stonehaven here as well. :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Wow, I think I know what I'm smoking tonight!

Nope.

Decided to smoke some Uncle Tom's instead.

Drying out some Peter Heinrichs Special Curlies for later.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF again ( thanks Commensenseman);p this makes two days in a row. I kept hearing in my mind "Do it again Sam, Do it again!).:yo: I had to top my smoke again with a Guinness Draught; Dang it-this combination was better that the first time.:banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 now, but no Guinness hwell:


----------



## MarkC

Damn...guess I'd better break out the Stonehaven if Jeff won't! It's been too long anyway.


----------



## Zeabed

Starting the day with some Presbyterian Mixture, in a Pete Kenmare 999.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a bowl of Tambo thanks to Isaac (Eyesac). Have a bowl of Frog Morton ready for my trip to town.


----------



## mbearer

Tried Classic Burley Kake as a breakfast blend... It didn't really hit the spot for the morning wake up. Think I will keep this as an afternoon puffer. It was just weaker then I like in the morning and took a lot of maintence in a larger bowl. 

Got some 10 to Midnight for the ride home from work

Tonight is up in the air


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Virginia Spice in a Winslow Crown 300, a large straight billiard with a nice saddle bit.


----------



## RJpuffs

Been overly busy last few days/weeks! A heapin' bowl of 4 yr old McCletchup VA Woods in a Bjarne freehand this AM, currently working through a bowl of 10 year old McC Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodesian. For later ... hmm ... I appear to have 22 open tins at this time, eek.


----------



## Garin

This morning, I enjoyed a nice nightcap in my Pete billiard, and right now it's a university flake in the Pete tankard. This uni is rapidly becoming a favourite!


----------



## Zeabed

Bayou Morning in a Savinelli canadian.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Last nights bowl of Stonehaven was extraordinary. A few days earlier, I dried out too much for a single bowl. At the time I just filled two pipes and smoked one of them, thinking I would get to the other the following day. I did not get to it until two days later and I wondered if I would notice any difference, thinking that it might have gone a little bland from drying out too much. Quite the contrary. It was, without doubt, the best bowl of Stonehaven I have smoked. All of the subtleties and nuances of the aromas and flavors were heightened and enhanced. It was an incredible smoke. I will be drying my Stonehaven out at least overnight in the bowl from here out.:thumb:

BBF earlier this afternoon and some Tambo/SWR mixture now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and the experience was delightful.p Earlier this evening I spotted a beautiful fat red tomatoe on my tomatoe plants, but after picking it I found that the tomatoe worm liked it more.:boohoo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Garin

Another university flake today! This time I let it dry out a couple of hours so it wad about a 3 on the dryness scale  even better!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik in a Savinelli bent followed by a bowl of Maple Street in a MM Diplomat corncob; the flavors were delightful.p Earlier this evening I picked another fat tomato from my tomatoe plant and this time no worms.:wave: The tomato plants that I planted were actually called "Tomatoe Special Variety" but it is confusing that we use the word tomato and not tomatoe; who knows?:noidea: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## laloin

this evening a bowl of PS lux twist flake in my CG corn cob pipe, amazing the tongue gremlins has rolled over and died a long and painful death 
can taste my tobacco again


----------



## WWhermit

McClelland's Tudor Castle again. Going to stock up on this for sure!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Coffee-Cup said:


> it is confusing that we use the word tomato and not tomatoe; who knows?:noidea:


That threw Dan Quayle for a loop as well with potato...or was it potatoe :bounce:

Had some *H&H Sunjammer* last night. Here is their description:

_A smooth and sweet blend of Bright and Red Virginias, Macedonian and other Oreintals, smoky Latakia and a touch of unflavored toasted black cavendish. A traditional Scottish-type mixture, agreat alternative for the Dunhill 965 smoker who is looking for the same kind of medium bodied, slightly sweet Latakia blend but would like something a bit different._​
This is an odd combination of tastes for me. Perhaps it will grow on me. Have to see.

Dunbar on the menu for tonight. 
Correction. Strike the Dunbar. AnniKake tonight. If I can ever get my nose out of the jar...


----------



## johnmoss

PS Luxury Twist in my Peterson Aran 999. Next some Haunted Bookshop in my LaRocca DUE.


----------



## Jack Straw

1792 and some Beam Black. Good combo!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandinavik followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme and it was a great Pipe event.ipe: I definitely enjoy smoking both cigars and the pipe; after smoking a cigar in the afternoon I really look forward to my pipes in the evening and vice-versa; it is the best of both worlds and I am definitely a happy smoker.eace: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking a bowl of Ferndown Yellow & Brown in my meer right now, and I've got to say, this is some really nice stuff, if you're into orientals. Tin aroma is a cross between stinky cheese and essence of skunk, with a healthy dose of fetid vegetable matter mixed in for luck. In other words, this blend has no future as a wife pleaser at all. But if you happen to like stinky cheese, and are one of those freaks like me that inhale deeper when you smell skunk, this could be right up your alley. The taste is deliciously sour, with nice support (rather than domination) from the Virginias. Tasty stuff, but I'm afraid I discovered it a bit too late; Ferndown seems to be disappearing...


----------



## Garin

Nightcap and university flake again! I think I'll have to pop open a new tin tomorrow though, for variety. Hmmm dunhill light flake? FMotB? Maybe I'll find something new at the B&M...


----------



## mrsmitty

Getting ready to light up a bowl of Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a Duncan Rusticated.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Had a supremely enjoyable bowl of LNF on the way into work. Just packed the fully dried sticks and away I went.


----------



## Garin

I cracked open a tin of Dunhill Light Flake, and the folded flake fit perfectly in one of my bent Petes.

Opening the tin was a great start. The aroma was light and orangey, with hints of something figgy in there as well. I see people arguing about whether or not it has a topping, but whatever it is it smelled great. I pulled out a flake, folded it in half lengthwise, then end-wise, and ruffled it up Dub-style. With the pointy ends up, it fit beautifully in the pipe. It took several lights and readjustments to get going nicely, but once it did -- man! This is a great tobacco. It's smooth and tasty, with just the faintest whiff of something caramel. Now that I'm finished, I still get the barest suggestion of the figginess now and then. The whole pipe burned cool, without any throat-grabbing or harshness. About all I have to compare this to would be JFG's BF, but there really is no comparison. The BF had its moments, musty but savoury. This seems to be sweeter, somewhat fruitier, and a whole lot easier to smoke.

I think I'm going to pick up several tins of this.


----------



## johnmoss

Stratford in a LaRocca DUE billard. First time I've had this and so far I really like it. Can't give a "proper" review as I don't feel I'm experienced enough..but I know I like it.

ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Been trying out some blends lately that were new to me. This afternoon I had a bowl of SG Golden Glow. Its been too long. I love this stuff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterlings Bargain Blend followed by a bowl of Skandinavik.p The Bargain Blend was milder than the Skandinavik and they complemented each other with a very pleasant smoking experience.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake


----------



## SmoknTaz

Orlick Golden Sliced, it's becoming one of my faves!


----------



## Jack Straw

Tilbury.


----------



## Garin

Earlier I had a uni flake that I should have dried out a bit more. Right now it's a rare bowl of sweet mystery x. Gotta say, it's a lovely light aromatic that smokes extremely cool and clean. I've had the tin open for a few months, but I don't regret buying for those rare moments when I want a full-on aromatic.


----------



## MarkC

Yesterday was Laurel Heights, then HOTW, then FVF, and finally Ferndown Yellow & Brown. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Fritzchen

Good Evening,

Bugged out of the office an hour early this afternoon....sssh! :spank:

Stuffed and folded some Rainer Long Golden Flake into a group 5 amber root apple and retired to the front porch glider with a tall, cold glass of orange pekoe iced tea with a rather generous splash of rum and a drop of vanilla extract. (it's a southern thing.)

For after dinner, I have some FVF that I will fold and stuff into an Ashton Sovereign billiard with some Johnny Walker Black, neat.

As a nightcap, I think some Black Mallory in a group 3 saddle bit pot will do quite nicely with a dram of Spanish brandy.

Things could be worse.

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meer. I got this tobacco from Commonsenseman (Jeff); thanks Jeff.:hail: I smoked this tobacco slowly and it is a powerful smoke with lots of Vitamin N. I began to taste the beautiful flavor of this pure tobacco as the time went by; I have not tasted anything like it before.mg: I definitely have to get some more of this, but I will have to ask Commonsenseman how he prepared my sample.:hmm: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of Brandy which blended well with Tambolaka.:martini:


----------



## laloin

this evening at work, I had a bowl of PS LTF and Bulleye's blend. kinda of a nice blend if you want to give it a try. or are just trying to get rid of the last few bowlfuls of dried out baccy sitting in the baggie heheh
troy


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nice bowl of Full Virginia Flake in my Nording Hunter's Pipe, very relaxing on a fine evening such as this.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven (thanks Commonsenseman):hail: followed by a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern. This evening was a great pipe event; the flavors were great.p Earlier this evening I picked three very large red tomatos from my tomato plants; these will be great in my salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a large chilled glass of Becks Brew which was great.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

PS lux twist flake in my CG corn cob, yes I have a rather limited stash of baccy but that won't be for long once I place my order


----------



## MarkC

Today's selection: Laurel Heights, HOTW, Yellow & Brown, and Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## Garin

Earlier I had Dunhill SMM, followed shortly afterwards by a bowl of Royal Yacht. Now I'm relaxing in the evening with some whisky -- Laphroaig. It's a great way to spend a Sunday evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling's Bargain Blend followed by a bowl of Tambolake. (thanks Commonsenseman).p The flavors were delightful starting out with a mild cherry blend followed by that strong pure tobacco Tambolaka;:yo: I don't dare start out with Tambolaka first or I will not taste any other tobacco after that.:dizzy: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a bowl of Dunbar earlier in the Viprati. Esoterica is just such an awesome blender.


----------



## MarkC

Blackjack, Laurel Heights and Balkan Sasieni. The Blackjack was the first straight Virginia I've smoked in the meer; I have this fear that if Virginias are better in a meer like everything else, I'll be stuck with all this useless briar!


----------



## RJpuffs

Stonehaven going on now :hail:

For later-noon, FVF and St.James Flake await their turn to burn.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

AnniKake earlier today. Had a first bowl of H&H Obsidian in the late afternoon. BBF ready to go for the evening closer.

Obsidian is described on the H&H site as follows:

"_An all-black mixture of exacting proportions to balance the flavors well enough that the individual components become indistinguishable. Obsidian is sweet, smoky and spicy without being overpowering. Stoved Virginia, Latakia, toasted Black Cavendish and Perique combine for a unique and cool smoking experience._"

It is a little on the sweet side for me, at first anyway. The sweetness of the cavendish seems to fade past the 1/3 mark and the latakia takes the fore. I have had several blends recently where there is a touch (or sometimes more) more sweetness than I prefer with the latakia. It occurs to me that I have the same flavor preference with BBQ sauces. I don't care for BBQ sauces that combine too much sweetness with smoky, tangy, or spicy flavors. A little to fill out the body is fine but when it starts to taste sweet, I start to lose interest. As always, YMMV.


----------



## thebayratt

1888 Early Morning.

My first bowl ever! It kep going out on me... need to do some more research. There is a pipe guy who comes to the cigar shop, that I am going to ask for pointers too.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven followed by a bowl of Skandinavik.p I love the flavor of these tobaccos but I will be trying some additional blends when my order comes in.:yo: Earlier this evening I picked three more tomatos from my tomato plants but the tomato worm did claim one of my homegrown projects.:noidea: I topped off these smokes with a tall chilled glass of "Guinness Draught"; love this brew!:beerchug:


----------



## Jack Straw

Full Virginia Flake


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Full Virginia Flake


Great minds think alike...


----------



## dmkerr

I've been sampling from an old tin of GLP's Cumberland lately. It's far from my favorite but there's something enchanting about a tobacco that's so unabashedly "tobacco-y" in taste. I find little to no sweetness, little to no complexity and little to no spice from the perique (although it's noticeable as a smoothing out condiment), but it's just this big rush of pure tobacco flavor that's very enjoyable at times. Seems to go great with a bitter English pale ale.


----------



## mbearer

And I am back  The In-Laws have started their drive back home and my house and time has been reclaimed so I have time again to sit down with a nice pipe. 

This morning was PS - LTF. This one is REALLY growing on me and the flavor profile changes depending on how you rub/pack it. Works both ways for me but some days I want it completely rubbed out other times fold and stuff and it is a different experience each time  

Ride to some friends will be H&H Sunza Bitches 

Ride home from there will be H&H 10 to Midnight

And dinner treat is still a surprise. I got alot of baccy to work through from samples and trades and....
Mike


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a (no name bent) followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a (small meerschaum) and the flavors were great.p I especially enjoyed the kick of the Tambolaka. Earlier this evening I checked on my tomatoes but they were not ripe enough.opcorn: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tambo/Burley mix , BBF, and a first smoke of H&H Mt. Marcy. Mt. Marcy is a balkan blend and is a bit heavier-bodied than I could enjoy in the current conditions of heat and humidity. That said, I can tell that I will like it, once the weather cools off.


----------



## laloin

PS LTF this afternoon at work, Mike you and I should do a split of 3 lbs of PS LTF what ya think heheh
troy


----------



## Jack Straw

Just a little bowl of 1792 in my Stanwell.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Jesse's Own (first bowl) I think I found another morning smoke to add to the list


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Virginia Spice in a Savinelli Silver 121 ks, a pot shape.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Monday - Boswell Mild English. First time trying this. Very good for an English, but still not a big English fan.

Tuesday - Boswell Dan's Blend. First time trying this. It was o.k.. Very mild and not much flavor.

Tonight (Wednesday) - Boswell Berry Cobbler. Seeing how I've had 2 new blends this week, I need to relax with an old favorite. Can't go wrong with this one!

ipe:


----------



## jameslaughlin

Looking forward to a nice bowl or two of Erinmore Mixture tonight, in a surprisingly good £5 pipe I picked up from my local tobacconist a few months back!


----------



## RJpuffs

PS LTF in a Jirsa this AM, a bowl of PS LNF awaits in a Bjarne but its a wee bit warm, may wait for the setting of the heavenly orb before igniting it.


----------



## Siv

I just finished off the last of my Balkan Flake in an Altinok Poker... I need to smoke something else now!


----------



## keenween

scottish cake while sipping some blueberry herbal tea over ice


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven followed by a bowl of Tambolaka and the flavors were great making this a great pipe event.ipe: Earlier this evening I picked two nice big fat red tomatoes from my vines and this time no worms.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a tall chilled glass of Becks Imported Brew and it really "hit the spot".:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF.


----------



## Jack Straw

Some HoTW earlier. Good stuff. Girlfriend remarked how good it smelled as well, which is always a plus.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finished off the night with SG Golden Glow. Mmmm...love Sammy G's virginias.


----------



## Garin

A University Flake this afternoon, and it was still too moist. I'm gonna let one dry right out and try that tomorrow.


----------



## MarkC

I'm going to try about a half bowl of FVF...I'm fighting a cold right now that went full blown during last night. So if I can taste it, it's FVF; if not, I'll just claim I'm 'saving tobacco' and give up until tomorrow.


----------



## mbearer

Switched back to Bayou Morning for the morning drive and MAN it hit the spot. I think it is even better now that it has dried out some more. I wasn't sure how it would stand up since I have been trying so many other Va's but it hit the spot perfectly and I decided to break in one of my new meers with it when it comes in

The drive home is going to be back to Plantation Evening. I am curious to see how this is going to stand up after all the Full Balkan's I have been smoking in this time slot. I haven't hit a light english in quite a few weeks so looking forward to it. 
Mike


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Had a quick bowl of berry cobbler last night in my meer. Tonight, Chocolate Cream in my squat apple.

:hungry:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Some nice variety guys ipe:

Butternut Burley this morning. To say I like it is an understatement. Does/will it get any better with cellaring? Just wondering if I should stock up or just buy as needed.


----------



## Garin

Well, the university flake was too dry this time. As I folded it, it snapped pretty well clean in half, though it did more or less hold together -- 3.5 I guess. Still, a bit too harsh. For the final third it cleaned up nicely, likely due to a bit of moisture in the bowl. I'll get it yet.

This afternoon's pipe was the Pete billiard, filled with nightcap. It was a shocking contrast to the uni, rich but mellow. I do like the uni flake when I get it right, but man that nightcap is a solid, reliably good smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p This is my first experience with Bulls Eye Flake and it was delightful but I seem to be reaching for the Tambolaka every evening; I am very fond of this pure potent tobacco.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught"; and this brew talks nicely to me as I smoke my pipes.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

Great choices Moe!

I'll be smoking a bowl of Tambolaka shortly.


----------



## MarkC

Gave the meer a good scrubbing tonight, so it's been a straight virginia day. Finished the FVF from yesterday, then Union Sqiare followed by Opening Night.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Gave the meer a good scrubbing tonight, so it's been a straight virginia day. Finished the FVF from yesterday, then Union Sqiare followed by Opening Night.


Mmmm FVF this AM too 
To be followed by SG St.James Flake.


----------



## mbearer

Last night I cracked open a tin of Mac Baren's Navy Flake. First time with a Navy Flake and that went down a treat... The rum flavor burns off pretty quick but it was a good smoke that stayed lit all the way down. 

Breakfast was Bayou Morning

Ride home Plantation Evening... 

and the ride home will be early because I want to get in town so I can pick up my brand new Meers at the PO and abuse them tonight.. with OMG the choices... 
Mike


----------



## mbearer

Smoking 1792 in the basket weave meer now and I am very happy with the decision... 

I am thinking Classic Burley Kake for the big giant bowl on the next one (7/8 inside diameter 2" deep)
Mike


----------



## Garin

I started off with a Dunhill Light Flake, and enjoyed it thoroughly. This afternoon, I had an insipid bulk aro that my local B&M tobacconist insisted I try. It was very cheap, and it smells really nice to everyone else, so I guess it'll be ok for smoking around other people. Oh well.


----------



## Fritzchen

Good Evening,

"Tilbury" in my 'new old' 1966 LB Shell Briar - all lined up and ready to go for the first pitches of tonight's ball games - with a can of Good Ol' Pabst Blue Ribbon. How's that for dichotomy?

It's "Black Mallory" for the Pebble Grain Bulldog with some 18-yr old Chivas for a more genteel nightcap.


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished off a bowl of Villager 1888 Late Night.

Getting better at loading and lighting my pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice to see you over here Shawn!

A bowl of Tambolaka for me now, then a bowl of FVF later.


----------



## thebayratt

commonsenseman said:


> Nice to see you over here Shawn!
> 
> A bowl of Tambolaka for me now, then a bowl of FVF later.


 Thanks Jeff!
Its been and going to be a learning experience.
I have been reading and learning a good bit.


----------



## laloin

tonight PS LTF in my CG corncob pipe, only I did something different. Instead of rubbing out the flake completely, I folded and stuff. 
Talk bout a completely different taste, I tasted vanilla, carmal, and I swear honey, that and the usually top dressing for LTF which I still haven't figured out what that is heh
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GLP Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob.p This was my first try with Westminister and it is a good tobacco with a good flavor and of course Stonehaven was great. This evening was a great pipe event.:wave: Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes from my vines which will make a good salad tomorrow. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## RJpuffs

Through the day, Stonehaven in Jirsa; HOTW in a Johs, and currently in the middle of Scottish Cake in a Bjarne. :whoo:


----------



## thewileyman

Tonight was my first real smoke since July 4, and I opted for Artisan's Blend. This blend gets a bit more sublime every time I smoke it.


----------



## lestrout

Unusual day for me. Instead of my usual Lats, as part of my Virginias project I started the day with Fribourg & Treyer Vintage Flake in a BBB 33 small apple. Ended it with the first time with GH CR Flake in a Pete 03 small bent author. The Lakeland presence startled me, but was nothing like 1792 and may have contributed to the very creamy texture.

hp
les


----------



## laloin

RJpuffs said:


> Through the day, Stonehaven in Jirsa; HOTW in a Johs, and currently in the middle of Scottish Cake in a Bjarne. :whoo:


howl of the wind in stonehaven, eating scottish cake, ron didn't know you were on vacation in the UK 
heheh sorry couldn't help myself ron
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Deep Hollow, then 1792. Had a few flakes of 1792 dry out a tad too much. It was a mere shadow of its usual self. I'll see how it recovers with a little rehydration/rejuvination.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob.:clap2: I really enjoyed the flavors of my pipes this evening I topped off these smokes with a chilled glass of "Guinness Draught" which talked to me lovingly.:beerchug: This definitely was a great pipe event.:hippie:


----------



## tobacmon

After my morning cigar I'm sitting back enjoying a bowl of 09 Christmas Cheer--Love this stuff!


----------



## mbearer

Trying everything I can in my new Meers. And noticing how different everything tastes (in a good way much purer if you ask me)

Yesterday was - 

Anni Kake
Classic Burley Cake
Bayou Morning 
10 - Midnight
And some Prince Albert in a cob (It's what the wife's grandfather smoked so bringing back memories for her)

This morning was - 
Bayou Morning

and will be - 
Plantation Evening
Sunza Bitches
Larry's Blend
Bullseye Flake

Are all on the agenda... 
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman

Sooooo, how's Anny Kake in a meer Mike?

I'm also interested to hear what Sunza Bitches is like, I imagine it'd be pretty potent in a meer.


----------



## lestrout

Started with Altadis EMP Match in a Hardcastle Prince, or apple anyway. It started off tasty, especially for an EMP variation, and I was thinking positive thoughts. Then it started burning hot.

hp
les


----------



## mbearer

commonsenseman said:


> Sooooo, how's Anny Kake in a meer Mike?
> 
> I'm also interested to hear what Sunza Bitches is like, I imagine it'd be pretty potent in a meer.


The Anni Kake was.. Plainer then I thought. Still good but didnt have the same type of changes in the nuance. It still tasted like the full blend that it is. Where with other blends I can pick up the individual components better. So it wasn't bad.. It just wasn't different like the other ones have been.

Now the Sunza Bitches... That was ALOT different again. The perique was brighter and had more pepper to it but I could also pick out the burleys better and taste how it blended in with the VAs. The sweet undertone was highlighted. It really was quite a good experience. Sadly Sunza always burns fast for me so the ride was over to quickly but I enjoyed it all.

Ridin' the Raid (C&D Virginia blend) was GREAT in the Meer too.... 
Mike


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Got a little overzealous yesterday and had a bit of a scorched tongue today. Took it easy with a bowl of Deep Hollow tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GLP Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I really enjoyed the flavors of my smokes this evening; the pleasant Westminster reinforced the flavors of the FVF. Earlier this evening I picked 2 more fat red tomatoes off of my vines which will be great for a salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a chilled cold glass of "Guinness Draught"; which kept me company as I smoked my pipes. This has been a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

About to smoke my first bowl of LGF, man is this stuff cool looking in the tin!


----------



## laloin

PS LTF in my old faithful CG corncob 
troy


----------



## RJpuffs

laloin said:


> PS LTF in my old faithful CG corncob
> troy


Like minds ...
PS LTF in a Jirsa mini-calabash-like-thingie.

For later, PS LNF awaits in a Bjarne freehand.


----------



## Garin

Earlier it was a university flake, right now it's nightcap.

This breath-smoking business is a world-changer. I've never had such pleasant, flavorful, cool pipes before!


----------



## johnmoss

Stonehaven in my favorite pipe!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.ipe: The flavors of these smokes were great; I really enjoy the kick of the Tambolaka. Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes and a handful of "Big Jim's" peppers.:yo: I have not tried these peppers as yet, but they are supposed to be medium hot; I will find out tomorrow. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Yellow & Brown and Union Square so far. Right now I think I hear the jar labeled "Full Virginia Flake" whispering sweet nothings...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GLP Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: This was my first experience with Union Square and it is a delightful blend and the FVF was so smooth and flavorful. Earlier this evening I tried some of the "Big Jim" peppers in a stir-fry that I picked yesterday, but they were only mildly hot;opcorn: I had better leave them on the plant longer to mature. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy; this evening was definitely a great pipe event!:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

C&D DaVinci in a Medico Ebony.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## Jack Straw

Finishing off a tin of Escudo. Down to only 8 open tins of tobacco on the rack now! (doesn't count mason jars)


----------



## commonsenseman

Just about to smoke a big bowl of _stoneheaven_ :biggrin:


----------



## cp478

Red Raparee in my newly aquired estate savinelli panel billiard.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GLP Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I have been talking about Stonehaven so much lately that I had to have a bowl and the Union Square "hit the spot".:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a large ice cold glass of Beck's beer; this German imported beer talked to me while I sipped on my pipes. This was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

this afternoon I had MacBaren Virginia #1 in a quarter bent Dr Grawbow I've been cleaning up.
a very nice hayish/grassy note, yummie 
troy


----------



## MarkC

I just opened my FVF jar and took a whiff. I don't know; I think it smells funny. I'd better smoke a bowl just to make sure it's okay...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> I just opened my FVF jar and took a whiff. I don't know; I think it smells funny. I'd better smoke a bowl just to make sure it's okay...


lol Mark, if it smells funny that's the smell of well age baccy, and did you just smoke 1 bowl 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Don't encourage me!


----------



## Jack Straw

Just tried some sort of chocolate flake which I believe to be the GH Bob's one. Not bad.

About to fire up a sample of GH Coconut Rope tobacco, which is a completely ridiculous concept.


----------



## Jack Straw

I keep looking for the quick reply option, but it's gone!

Anyway, after some great fajitas made with 100% grass fed beef, I am now enjoying some 1792 in my Nording. Once I decided what to watch on Netflix, I will probably head over to the kitchen and fix a glass of Wild Turkey Rare Breed to accompany.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Just tried some sort of chocolate flake which I believe to be the GH Bob's one. Not bad.
> 
> About to fire up a sample of GH Coconut Rope tobacco, which is a completely ridiculous concept.





Jack Straw said:


> I keep looking for the quick reply option, but it's gone!
> 
> Anyway, after some great fajitas made with 100% grass fed beef, I am now enjoying some 1792 in my Nording. Once I decided what to watch on Netflix, I will probably head over to the kitchen and fix a glass of Wild Turkey Rare Breed to accompany.


Ok, first of all, how was the Coconut Rope?

Second, I've been missing the quick reply option as well.

Third, I love the Turkey 101, never had the "fancy" stuff before though.

Fourth, I'm about to light up a science experiment. FVF & Stonehaven mixed. Could be terrible or wonderful.

Here goes nothing. ainkiller:


----------



## johnmoss

SG FVF in one of LaRocca DUE bent Billards...

Enjoying a wonderful night in central Indiana. Temps are finally starting to come down.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon in the boiling heat of hot hot southern california, I lite up a bowl of Mac Baron's Navy flake, thanks to Mike he sent me a sample pack of the flake, I'm in love
I must resist the TAD to go hog crazy on the order button when MacBaren's Navy flake is avail for purchase.....oh hell ya only live once, ummm can you delievery 100 lbs please 
troy


----------



## cp478

dunhill nightcap of course


----------



## Siv

Just finished a bowl of Orlick Golden sliced - not my tastes.

And a bowl of Penzance - interesting, one to try more of...


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> Ok, first of all, how was the Coconut Rope?
> 
> Second, I've been missing the quick reply option as well.
> 
> Third, I love the Turkey 101, never had the "fancy" stuff before though.
> 
> Fourth, I'm about to light up a science experiment. FVF & Stonehaven mixed. Could be terrible or wonderful.
> 
> Here goes nothing. ainkiller:


The coconut rope was OK. At first puff I thought, "This could work" but then once the rope flavor started to build I really thought they clashed. I think it may have been designed more as a chew to be honest.

I love 101 too, and the rare breed is great. Definitely worth the $33 I paid.

Your experiment sounds liek a winner!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum and the flavors were perfect; mellow Stonehaven followed by potent Tambolaka.p Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes off of my vines slated for a nice salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I can declare that this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Right now I'm having a bowl of McClelland's Drama Reserve. Nice stuff! Probably hit the Union Square next; it's been my 'hot tobacco' lately.


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake in my Stan.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> I'm about to light up a science experiment. FVF & Stonehaven mixed. Could be terrible or wonderful.
> 
> Here goes nothing. ainkiller:


Sooooo.....How was the Full Stone Virginia Haven Flake?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GLP Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob.p Earlier this evening I picked 4 nice fat red tomatoes, but the tomato worm got one;:boohoo: the three should be good in a salad tomorrow. I topped off these smokes with a large ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught"; this brew whispered so nicely to me as I sipped on my pipes and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> Ok, first of all, how was the Coconut Rope?
> 
> Second, I've been missing the quick reply option as well.
> 
> Third, I love the Turkey 101, never had the "fancy" stuff before though.
> 
> Fourth, I'm about to light up a science experiment. FVF & Stonehaven mixed. Could be terrible or wonderful.
> 
> Here goes nothing. ainkiller:


Well Jeff! I am curious too; just how did this experiment turn out?


----------



## laloin

tonight some C&D Exhusted Rooster, now I understand where they came up with the name, pretty heavy on the Vitnam N 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Had another bowl of Drama Reserve, and I'm already struck by the bizarre practice of throwing all near east tobaccos into the one lump of "orientals"...

Followed up with a couple of bowls of FVF. What a tobacco! You think the first half of the tin is as good as it can get, and then it gets even better in the second half!


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Sooooo.....How was the Full Stone Virginia Haven Flake?? :mrgreen:





Coffee-Cup said:


> Well Jeff! I am curious too; just how did this experiment turn out?


Better than I expected. There may be something to this Full VirginStoney Flake stuff :biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

About to light up a bowl of Pete's 3P's in a Sav 101. The three bowls I smoked back in February were so good, I bought ten tins.


----------



## Jack Straw

So this is the first bowl since then? What if you hate it now. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> So this is the first bowl since then? What if you hate it now. :lol:


I was kinda concerned about that. But alas, not to worry. It was indeed excellent as I remembered!


----------



## Jack Straw

Good stuff!

Stonehaven for me today in the Viprati.

Edit - That's it I'm mixing in FVF. I have some at perfect moisture in the bottom of a tin.

Edit 2 - It was 1792 I hadn't finished. That might be an adventurous mix...


----------



## Jack Straw

Wow this is actually really good. 1 part 1792 to 2 parts Stonehaven.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Stonehaven for me today in the Viprati.
> 
> Edit - That's it I'm mixing in FVF. I have some at perfect moisture in the bottom of a tin.
> 
> Edit 2 - It was 1792 I hadn't finished. That might be an adventurous mix...


Wow Andrew!:hippie: You guys are really getting creative!:hmm:


----------



## plexiprs

Shhhhh ..... Some really, really old Nightcap ...... last of that tin from my father's collection ....... shhhh.....


----------



## Jack Straw

Coffee-Cup said:


> Wow Andrew!:hippie: You guys are really getting creative!:hmm:


It was really cool! Super dark and rich, but very interesting, you could taste them both but they worked well together. I would not go more than 1/3 1792, because it's strength might overpower the stonehaven.


----------



## Jack Straw

Broke out the MacGyver DVDs and have been watching that tonight, along with some Bracken Flake, and now I'm drying out some St. James Flake from a freshly cracked tin. Haven't smoked this stuff since last year, can't wait!


----------



## beefytee

1792 tonight out of a beautiful cool burning oom paul.

milder than expected, but very enjoyable,


----------



## dukeofbluz

G.L. Pease Charing Cross


----------



## laloin

commonsenseman said:


> About to light up a bowl of Pete's 3P's in a Sav 101. The three bowls I smoked back in February were so good, I bought ten tins.


curious to know how you slice peterson's 3p's jeff, since I know it comes in a plug.
tonight LTF in my CG cob
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of 1/3 Stonehaven with 2/3 PS Balkan Supreme in an MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dutch Masters Cavendish Cherry in another MM Diplomat corncob.p Since Jeff and Andrew were being so creative I decided to give it a try and the blend of Stonehaven and Balkan Supreme was really good; in fact it burned so well even down to the ash with a continuous flow of delightful flavor.:hippie: I will definitely do this again. Earlier this evening I picked 3 large and 1 medium red tomato from my vines with no tomato worm this time; it will be great for a nice salad tomorrow.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden witbier-biere blanche" and this brew spoke to me so softly as I sipped on my pipes; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Broke out the MacGyver DVDs and have been watching that tonight, along with some Bracken Flake, and now I'm drying out some St. James Flake from a freshly cracked tin. Haven't smoked this stuff since last year, can't wait!


Did you make a DVD player out of the tin? You just take a laser pointer, tape it to the top, add on... Man, it's been too long since I saw that show!

Smoking a bowl of Union Square, the amazing tobacco that magically changes from a waste of time to something worth smoking somewhere around the six month mark.


----------



## Jack Straw

Haha, I actually duct taped the lens from a jeweler's loupe in a MM country gentleman, with a small mirror reflecting down the stem to make a projector screen. :lol:


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished off a bowl of Villager 1888 Mid Day

Im getting aclimated to loading my pipe and it only went out once the hole time. MAde the smoking experience alot more enjoyable!!


----------



## johnmoss

Getting ready to have a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding. Will be my first time trying this one. I've read some good things. The smell right out of the tin is...um...different. Reminds me of a charcoal grill burning. We'll see what's it like when I fire it up in about 15 minutes. I'll try to post my thoughts later.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tambo/Burley mix tonight


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were so delightful; much better than my afternoon cigar.p This is the second or third bowl of "Union Square" that I have had and the more I smoke it the more I like it. Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes from my vines and these will be great for a spanish rice dish that my wife will prepare tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a large ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" which talked to me soothingly as I smoked my pipes and I can declare this as a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

johnmoss said:


> Getting ready to have a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding. Will be my first time trying this one. I've read some good things. The smell right out of the tin is...um...different. Reminds me of a charcoal grill burning. We'll see what's it like when I fire it up in about 15 minutes. I'll try to post my thoughts later.


I need to get some of that stuff. Due to the insane friendliness of this board, I was able to compare it to Penzance side by side, and found them to be very similar, except for the taste of Plum Pudding kicked Penzance's butt to the curb. (For those keeping score at home, that's Indigosmoke 1, Commonsenseman 0; thanks guys! )

Anyways...it's another bowl of Drama Reserve for now. The coolest thing about this blend is that now I know what "that taste" is in some of my other blends. Can't wait to try more of the Grand Oriental series!


----------



## Garin

After several days away for no particular reason, I started off with a university flake. I think I'm really getting the hang if that tobacco, and I enjoyed it thoroughly. Now it's a bowl of nightcap in my Pete billiard. It's a comfortable smoke on a cool and damp afternoon.


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> curious to know how you slice peterson's 3p's jeff, since I know it comes in a plug.
> tonight LTF in my CG cob
> troy


I just used an "Xacto" knife to cut it, but I'm sure anything sharp would work just fine.


----------



## johnmoss

WOW did the SPC Plum Pudding from last night pack a wallop. That stuff had flavor to spare.

Tonight PS LTF.


----------



## Jack Straw

Uni Flake. Pretty good. Reminds me of GH Brown Flake, must be the African burley.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tambo on an empty stomach in the late afternoon. Had to lay down for a 20 minute nap! What was I thinking?? :der:


----------



## Siv

Still can't resist - Penzance in my BC Calabash

Edit: maybe I should get some Plum Pudding?


----------



## tonkingulf

LNF in a cob. I have gone through most of my sampler and the LNF, FVF and Haunted Bookshop will end up being my go-to blends. I need to place a big order of LNF & HB, but should probably try some Escudo & Anni Kake first.


----------



## MarkC

Snuck home for lunch and a bowl of Union Square.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in an MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Tambolaka is a small meerschaum.p The flavor of the Union Square was so delightful, but I had a need for a strong kick and that potent Tambolaka definitely provided it.:yo: Earlier this evening I picked 6 nice fat red tomatoes off of my vines and I may have to give some of these away to my neighbors; my supply is beginning exceed my need. I topped off these delightful smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

Just had a bowl of LGF in a Pete 68.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having my first ever bowl of Escudo, thanks to either Amlique or Mr. Lordi; not sure which tin is which! It looks like I'm over my perique aversion; this isn't bad. I wouldn't put it over a straight virginia, but at least I can stop avoiding the stuff now!

Edited to add: Hmmm...about half way down the bowl, this stuff goes from "not bad" to "YUM!"


----------



## indigosmoke

Peretti's 101. Excellent burley blend seasoned with an aromatic Irish tobacco. For those of you who haven't tried their blends, I'd recommend a call to Peretti's for a few ounces.


----------



## Jack Straw

I've only had one Peretti's blend, but I plan on trying more. Top quality.


----------



## Garin

I mixed things up a bit today. I couldn't resist cracking open a tin of Frog Morton on the Bayou, so that was my first pipe. It's a nice smooth easy smoke, though I will have to dry it a little next time. The ketchup aroma was pretty strong as I opened it (though it actually smells more like worcestershire sauce to me) but it didn't interfere with the smoke at all. 

This afternoon it was a Dunhill light flake. The contrast to the FMotB was shocking, but delightful.


----------



## johnmoss

Uni flake in my newest pipe..a gift from a good friend. A Peterson Shannon 150.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Maple Street in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I definitely enjoyed these smokes; they were so flavorful. Earlier this evening I picked 11 "Big Jim" peppers from my plants and these were red and hopefully on the hot side.:dunno: I topped off these smokes with a tall ice cold glass of "Becks" brew which talked to me so nicely this evening, and I can say that this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

I'm opening the smoking day with a bowl of Squadron Leader.


----------



## keenween

I had my first bowl of Stonehaven tonight. I think I rubbed it out a bit too much...and perhaps a bit more dry time for the next bowl, DGT even. Really nice tobacco, but very mild and I felt like I was chasing the bowl for flavors. And by chasing I mean sipping lighter, and lighter, and lighter - part of this might have been too much rubbing out though. A few times I felt the smoke gain great depth and body, like the burley was popping out, but then it would disappear as quickly as it came. Enjoyable, but I'm expecting better next time.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland in a freshly cleaned Viprati. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

LGF in a Pete 68..........again.


----------



## Jack Straw

Dan Limerick...so good, and has without a doubt held the test of time for me.


----------



## Garin

Back to a comfortable pair: Uni flake earlier, and nightcap later on.


----------



## keenween

keenween said:


> I had my first bowl of Stonehaven tonight. I think I rubbed it out a bit too much...and perhaps a bit more dry time for the next bowl, DGT even. Really nice tobacco, but very mild and I felt like I was chasing the bowl for flavors. And by chasing I mean sipping lighter, and lighter, and lighter - part of this might have been too much rubbing out though. A few times I felt the smoke gain great depth and body, like the burley was popping out, but then it would disappear as quickly as it came. Enjoyable, but I'm expecting better next time.


2nd bowl of stonehave - fold and stuff, dgt, the second bowl was much, much improved! good baccy, i bet its delightful with some age behind it!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob; both tobaccos are unique in their flavors but are so good.p Earlier this evening I checked my tomato vines and saw several nice fat red tomatoes, but I decided to pick them tomorrow.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Drama Reserve to start the smoking evening. I can't wait to try the others in this series so I can put a name to the other tastes I've encountered in oriental blends! Though I must say, I never thought I'd want_ more _drama in my life...


----------



## laloin

today was a nice relaxing bowl of Macbaren's Navy flake in my CG while hanging out at my local B&M talking the bull with the storekeeper heheh
hey Mark, how's those orintal blends treating you, as overpower as latakia is?
troy


----------



## MarkC

Well, I've been smoking Yellow & Brown and Drama Reserve, which have none, and Balkan Sasieni which isn't overpowering with the stuff. Last night I popped a tin of Westminster, which seems to have a good bit. You can probably tell which one I like least...

I've now moved on to a bowl of FVF.


----------



## commonsenseman

About to smoke a bowl of FVF.


----------



## Garin

Light flake earlier, nightcap later. I'm torn between really getting to know a few tobaccos, and trying lots of different things.


----------



## Jack Straw

Uni Flake earlier in a Nording.


----------



## MarkC

Home for lunch again. Lunch being a bowl of Escudo. Pardon the heresy, but after a few bowls of this, I've come to the conclusion that it's not perique I was disliking, it was just Anniversary Kake.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow, then Red Rapparee for tonight. 

Yesterday I had 3 bowls of Haunted Bookshop....too spooky for me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Bargain Cherry Blend in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were so pleasant.p Earlier this evening I picked 7 fat red tomatoes from my vines and the tomato worm took ownership of only one. I will use some for a salad tomorrow and give the rest away to my neighbor; he was nice enough to give me some delicious limes.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy with a twist of lime and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

PS Lux twist flake in my corncob, which I've deicated to PS twist flake and bulleye's
have to order more corncobs, since the B&M is making a killing off of markups for corncobs
troy
am tempted to light up a bowl of stonehaven, this monday since I have off work, but must ration what little that was gifted to me 
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm having my first bowl of Three Oaks Syrian right now. Not too impressive; I'll have to put this one aside and try it again in a week or two.


----------



## laloin

go smoke some stonehaven or union square mark, better for you 
troy


----------



## MarkC

I went with another tryout tin as a follow up: Dark Star. Weird stuff; the thinnest flakes I've ever seen, but tough as plastic. I dried out some for a while; what followed next was better described as 'shattering' rather than 'rubbing out'. Dumped all the little chunks in the bowl, and fired her up. WOW! Excellent virginia taste, amazing sweetness, and some spiciness from somewhere to liven it up. Nice!


----------



## mbearer

Yesterday was a good smoking day... I was working from home cuase I had a repair guy coming for the pellet stove.

Kicked off the morning with H&H DayBreak man that is a tasty one. I am liking the foray into orientals DayBreak and American Heritage are both in my stock up on list now...

Had some PA over some lunch meetings seeing I was focusing more on the meeting than the bowl and PA is great for that I am finding

While on those meetings USPS dropped off my 4noggins order so I broke into some newly shipped Gawith & Hoggarth Bright CR Flake that was quite tasty.

Then I broke into C&D Atlas Balkan.. Torn about this one.. It was tasty but.. I don't know seemed to leave my mouth with a coating.. Going to have to try a few more pipes and see how it goes.

Then took the lovely wife to dinner and got back home and had some StoneHaven. This was my third bowl of Stonehaven and by far the BEST one. I barely rubbed it out and had it in my Basket Meer which was a perfect size for it.

Ended the night with H&H Larry's Blend which did NOT pass the wife approval test.. She hung out for it.. Said it wouldn't kill her but she would much prefer something else oh well, I thought it was good <G>
Mike


----------



## mbearer

And after the book report on yesterday...

Started today off with some PS Bullseye flake been awhile since I have gotten back to this one and the extra month in the mason jar has improved it up another step IMO... Can't wait to crack open one of the other jars that has been undisturbed all this time 

Makes me wonder what other magic is happening in my cellar <G>


----------



## Contrabass Bry

MarkC said:


> I went with another tryout tin as a follow up: Dark Star. Weird stuff; the thinnest flakes I've ever seen, but tough as plastic. I dried out some for a while; what followed next was better described as 'shattering' rather than 'rubbing out'. Dumped all the little chunks in the bowl, and fired her up. WOW! Excellent virginia taste, amazing sweetness, and some spiciness from somewhere to liven it up. Nice!


Yes! I'm glad you opened it!

My most trouble-fee preparation is to rub it out while damp. You will be able to get some more separation in the flake. 
Then you dry it to tinder so you don't have to tug so hard to keep it lit.

When the draw is nice and light, you can coax some of the most delightful flavors out of this one. I've even sensed lemon merigue pie!

Enjoy!

While I'm at it, I had a very enjoyable bowl of Town Topic on my stroll into work. 
The temps just dropped 20degrees last night and the brisk air and maple waft just tripped my "Autumn is my favorite season of the year" trigger.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> Kicked off the morning with H&H DayBreak man that is a tasty one. I am liking the foray into orientals DayBreak and American Heritage are both in my stock up on list now...


Daybreak is one of my favorite H&H blends too. Very tasty. American Heritage is a nice and easy, light blend you could use like PA, IMHO. Have you tried Namasté? If not you should. That one is currently on my re-order list.



mbearer said:


> Ended the night with H&H Larry's Blend which did NOT pass the wife approval test.. She hung out for it.. Said it wouldn't kill her but she would much prefer something else oh well, I thought it was good <g>
> Mike


Larry's Blend didn't ring my bell nearly like Daybreak did. No question which I would reach for given the choice. And speaking of passing the WAT...I was surprised to get 2 thumbs up, a big smile, and a "Mmmmmm" from the wife last night during a bowl of Red Rapparee.

Today I'm going to see how well Haunted Bookshop and Tambo play together. Both give me a nic jolt, so this will have to be after lunch.

</g>


----------



## mbearer

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Have you tried Namasté? If not you should. That one is currently on my re-order list.


I haven't made it down to Namaste yet. But, it sounds like we have pretty similar tastes so I will pick some up on my next order and give it a try 



Diodon nepheligina said:


> Larry's Blend didn't ring my bell nearly like Daybreak did. No question which I would reach for given the choice.


I tried Larry's Blend awhile ago and really liked it so stocked up some. But as I have tried more things it is slipping down the list. It seems more one dimensional now. DayBreak drifts in with sour and sweet and smoke and it has more going on. Larry's Blend just kinda stays the same.. Not a bad thing really but not as much fun  
Mike


----------



## Garin

I started off with the ol' standby: nightcap. 

I couldn't resist cracking open my tin of Erinmore Flake this morning, and I was rewarded with a floral tin aroma, with a really interesting hit of licorice. Maybe it's a topping, and maybe it's in the tobacco. I find it hilarious how strongly people insist that various tobaccos are topped or not. Either way I don't care. I go through a lot of pure licorice extract pastilles, so I'm looking forward to it. 

One delicious looking flake is sitting out on top of the tin drying a bit, in preparation for an afternoon smoke!


----------



## MarkC

Contrabass Bry said:


> Yes! I'm glad you opened it!


Well...we both knew it wasn't going to stay on the shelf long! 

A bowl of Union Square before work right now.


----------



## WWhermit

GL Pease's Barbary Coast last night. 

Nothing today due to the ALLERGIES FROM HELL!!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Well, the Haunted Bookshop/Tambo duet was not exactly what I was hoping for. This mixture lacks the contrast that some other burley/Tambo mixes have for me. Tambo seems to simply ride over the top of the spooky tomes here. I much prefer Tambo when it has some kind of counterpoint or contrasting flavor.

Tonight I'm going to give C&D's Epiphany a try.


----------



## cp478

Gatlinburlier's Chimney Smoke


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some Cumberland earlier while watching the first half or so of the PBS Lewis and Clark special on netflix. Awesome stuff, on both ends.


----------



## laloin

PS LTF tonight. my packing is getting better, and I'm starting to take sips, and not huge puffs, soo maybe I'm starting to get the packing and puffing down heh.
tomorrow some union square 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob; the flavors were so delightful that I simply sipped slowly on my pipes.p Earlier this evening I picked another 3 fat red tomatoes from my vines for a salad tomorrow; thankfully no tomato worms today.:tu I topped off these smokes with a large ice glass of "Hoegaarden wittbier-biere blanche" and this brew sang to me quietly as I smoked my pipes; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

WWhermit said:


> Nothing today due to the ALLERGIES FROM HELL!!!


That sucks. No, wait; that blows. Well, it's bad, anyway...

Getting another bowl of Dark Star ready.


----------



## mbearer

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Tonight I'm going to give C&D's Epiphany a try.


How did you like the Epiphany? I think it is quite tasty myself from the little bit I tried before I jarred it up to age 

On my front.. Today was a great day and a great smoking day. The wife and I took it easy and even though the list is huge of things to do we took a day together and just had a great day and I had some great pipes scattered through out it as well.. So I decided to end the day with some of the 1792 I am rationing out in my basket Balki Meer and *sighs* Perfect end to an almost perfect day  
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw

Just smoked some C&D Bayou Morning after an early bday celebration at the Brooklyn Brewery and a great dinner/bowling excursion at Brooklyn Bowl. Instantly loved it. Great tobacco.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Skandinavik in a (no name bent pipe) and I found that the Stonehaven was excellent:hippie: whereas the Skandinivik lacked something. It is interesting that the Skandinavik use to be my regular but after having Stonehaven, SG FVF, Union Square, Westminster and others it is not as tasty.opcorn: Earlier this evening I picked 5 nice fat red tomatoes from my vines and no tomato worms; where have all the tomato worms gone?:noidea: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it went so well with my smokes. Because of the Skandinavik this was not a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> How did you like the Epiphany? I think it is quite tasty myself from the little bit I tried before I jarred it up to age


I gave it a solid "B". It is definitely on the mild side; an easy smoke. I will be having it regularly for the next week or so to get to know it better.

I've got a nice bowl of BBF loaded for sipping on tomorrow. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of 1792.

Now smoking ABF.


----------



## MarkC

Had a couple bowls of Grand Orientals: Classic Samsun. The taste I can take or leave, but at least I've identified the tobacco in Presbyterian Mixture that drives me wild with aroma. I suppose I'd better smoke a straight Virginia now; I have a reputation to protect! Haven't had a bowl of HOTW in about a week; sounds like it's time...

Edited to add: but I went with Escudo instead. Close enough.


----------



## laloin

went with a flake of Exhusted Rooster tonight, think I'm gonna bottle it, and let it age a bit, it's still alittle rough when young
troy


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some more Bayou Morning in my new Pete.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in a Bannard Silver Ring bent billiard.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some St. James Flake now in my Viprati, and taking a break from the book "The Tourist" by Olen Steinhauer which I just started. It strikes me that the Bayou Morning I smoked earlier is very similar to SJF, but I would say noticably more flavorful.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Bargain Cherry Blend in another MM Diplomat corncob.p The flavors were delightful and I like going from a straight tobacco to an aromatic blend. Earlier this evening I picked 7 more nice fat red tomatoes from my vines (no worms) which I will share with my neighbor.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which whispered in my ear as I sipped on my pipes. I can say that this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 again tonight. Have I mentioned that I like this stuff?


----------



## gibson_es

trying the chrismas cheer 2009. its pretty good I must say. will def get another tin when I run out. But it don't seem very christmasy to me. Lol.


----------



## MarkC

No, Christmasy it isn't, but virginiaish it is! 
Today I had McClelland's Virginia #27, Union Square, and now a nice bowl of GO: Drama Reserve. I've _got_ to get more of this one!


----------



## Jack Straw

Just had a nice bowl of Dunbar.


----------



## thewileyman

Butternut Burley in a cob. I've tried to like this one, but it doesn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## TXsmoker

Ive spent the last hour surfing this site and enjoying some burley lite in an old (skinny 'stach) Caminetto Business 143. Gonna buy some different tins tomorrow.


----------



## Garin

Today was a day of too much SMM and Royal Yacht. Did I say too much? I meant just the right amount.


----------



## johnmoss

Outside enjoying the cool temps with a bowl of FVF.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bowl of Irish Flake in a Sav 320.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a no name bent followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p Both of these tobaccos went so well together and the flavors were exquisite; I must do this again.:banana: I topped off these smokes with a large ice cold glass of "Becks" brew which sang to me as I sipped on my pipes; this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

C&D day today. Three Friars followed by Epiphany.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Had a pleasurable bowl of Penzance on the way into work this crisp, September morn.

I had to giggle when I remembered a recent TR review that liked the smell to a Turkish harem. Have to admit, I was transported there myself while smoking this!

Thanks to beefytee for the sample!


----------



## gibson_es

last night was another bowl of christmas cheer 2009. had a bowl of honey-spruce from edwards pipe and tobacco this morning, and now im smoking a bowl of black cherry from my local shop, i need to get more tins and less house blends.


----------



## TXsmoker

On and off through the day, Ive had a few bowls of Irish Cream, but now Im working on some Midnight Smoke in a Lorenzo 821.


----------



## phager

Just had a bowl of Prince Albert (Glad I got a pouch, as I wouldn't be able to quit laughing if it was in a can :rotfl. I'm still breaking in my Grabow, and working on my filling and smoking technique.

This was my second bowl, and I had far less problems with keeping it lit then yesterdays bowl. I think due to a combination of filling it a little tighter and letting the tobacco dry for an hour. I think I'm starting to get the hang of this!


----------



## Jack Straw

Another bowl of Bayou Morning. I have to get some more of this. Luckily I will be placing my first tobacco order since May later this week.


----------



## Garin

Today was a day for University Flake and Dunhill Light Flake. It was a fine day.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

C&D Three Friars again.


----------



## gibson_es

Local house blend of black cherry for tonight. Just one bowl.


----------



## tonkingulf

Haunted Bookshop in a MM CG.


----------



## laloin

PS LTF in a CG cob, yummy when you sip slow and can actually taste all the flavors hehe
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Cut in a new Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and these Peter Stokkebye's blends are absolutely tasty and flavorful.p I used only 1/2 of a bowl of the Navy Cut flake in my Savinelli (breaking her in) and it yielded such a nice cool smoke. These two Peter Stokkebye blends are really "top notch".:hippie: Earlier this evening I picked 3 more nice fat red tomatoes from my vines which I will use for a salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew which talked to me very quietly as I sipped on my pipes; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Garin

I finished off the dregs of my nightcap on top of a half bowl of frog Morton on the bayou. It was a pleasant combination.


----------



## johnmoss

SPC Plum Pudding. I'm really starting to like this stuff...A lot.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Epiphany on the ride home and BBF awaiting for later.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland.


----------



## woops

PS LTF tonight. Recently bought 8oz of it before sampling ....

Hope it grows on me a little more. Maybe it could use some age?

So far .... it's a "so, so" tobacco for me.


----------



## tonkingulf

John Dengler Virginia Slices in a MM Missouri Pride. Top-notch straight VA & temp in the high 60s, doesn't get much better.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I was pleasantly surprised about how good both of these tobaccos were; the "Luxury Twist Flake" blew my mind with great flavor.:yo: I will have to smoke these two blends several more times before I can make a final judgement, but all I can say is "Wow".:banana: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which did a dance for me as I sipped on my pipes; I can definitely say that this has been a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## RJpuffs

woops said:


> PS LTF tonight. Recently bought 8oz of it before sampling ....
> 
> Hope it grows on me a little more. Maybe it could use some age?
> 
> So far .... it's a "so, so" tobacco for me.


LTF is good stuff, try different drying levels, and different filling methods.

Last night, PS LNF its cousin, very nice too!


----------



## TXsmoker

Contrabass Bry said:


> Had a pleasurable bowl of Penzance on the way into work this crisp, September morn.
> 
> I had to giggle when I remembered a recent TR review that liked the smell to a Turkish harem. Have to admit, I was transported there myself while smoking this!
> 
> Thanks to beefytee for the sample!


Just picked up an ounce of Penzance myself and tried a bowl. Very impressed.


----------



## woops

RJpuffs said:


> LTF is good stuff, try different drying levels, and different filling methods.


I'll start experimenting and see where it goes. Thanks.


----------



## cp478

Gatlinburlier's Chimney Smoke in my meer.


----------



## mbearer

Sunza Bitches during the first quarter of the game man I love that blend it just always burns so fast... 

Now milking a nice bowl of Mississippi Mud man this is good stuff... Very one dimensional it doesn't change much but it doesn't need to  

About 2 weeks ago some of my newbieness wore off and I can taste more flavors in all the blends I have and this hobby that I loved already is even better. And there are still so many blends in my cellar that I haven't tried yet and so many more to try and.. Ahhhhh


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS BullsEye flake in a 320 EX Savinelli followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum and the flavors "hit the spot".p I find that the flake tobaccos smoke well in the large bowl Savinelli and I got that kick from the potent Tambolaka; I will repeat this sequence again.:yo: Earlier this evening I picked 3 nice fat red tomatoes from my vines and soon I will try my hand at some winter vegtables. I topped off these smokes with a large ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## TXsmoker

Penzance in a Charatan's 321DC. Im liking this stuff.


----------



## laloin

RJ is right with the LTF, ya need to try it at different dry stages. Me I found that if you leave it to dry overnight, you might found a very different taste to the LTF 
speaking of LTF, had some in my CG cob tonight, great smoke and great game 
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

> this was a great pipe event.


I love that line Moe ipe:

Tambolaka for me right now, then a bowl of Irish Flake after. I'm trying really hard to OD on Nicotine. :biggrin:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> I love that line Moe ipe:
> 
> Tambolaka for me right now, then a bowl of Irish Flake after. I'm trying really hard to OD on Nicotine. :biggrin:


Jeff! My pipe time is such a special event that I enjoy in the evening. When I sit down with my pipes, tobaccos, and brew we enjoy each other. Sometimes my pipes and brew will talk to me, whisper in my ear, and even dance for me as I sipped these delicious tobaccos and it is not a casual affair; it is an event!:thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Sounds like a great time! I'm having a great pipe event with some Irish Flake & a Root Beer right now :wink:


----------



## russ812

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff! My pipe time is such a special event that I enjoy in the evening. When I sit down with my pipes, tobaccos, and brew we enjoy each other. Sometimes my pipes and brew will talk to me, whisper in my ear, and even dance for me as I sipped these delicious tobaccos and it is not a casual affair; it is an event!:thumb:


I have to say that I read this thread every night just to read about your "pipe events." I'm a cigar guy, never tried a pipe in my life, but the way you describe your nightly smoke relaxes me just reading it! Keep it up, even us stogie smokers love your prose.


----------



## Garin

I went back to the Uni flake today. I'm shocked at the contrast between FMotB, which I can puff merrily and recklessly and enjoy thoroughly, and Uni Flake, which demands dainty little slow sips in order for it to be fully enjoyed -- woe to he who tries to rush. 

I guess it's a "princess" tobacco if ever there was one, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> Sounds like a great time! I'm having a great pipe event with some Irish Flake & a Root Beer right now :wink:


Jeff! The Irish Flake sounds delightful.:nod: Not long ago a fellow "Piper" on the Pipe Smokers Forum had approx. 12 tins of Irish Flake up for sale at a very discounted price, but unfortunately I "missed the boat" on that one;:boohoo: Irish Flake is said to be a flavorful potent smoke.

I have noted that several members here have blended their Tambolaka, but I have not done so because it is such a pure potent flavorful tobacco that I don't want to mess with it; "When its not broke don't fix it".:yo:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

russ812 said:


> I have to say that I read this thread every night just to read about your "pipe events." I'm a cigar guy, never tried a pipe in my life, but the way you describe your nightly smoke relaxes me just reading it! Keep it up, even us stogie smokers love your prose.


Russ! I definitely enjoy my cigar usually in the afternoon, but when it comes to the "Pipes and all of these wonderful tobaccos" I can only say "Wow!"p Russ! It's the flavor, such wonderful, wonderful flavor; it is truly magical! If you were to be smoking for example a $5.00 stick you could sit around enjoying this cigar while watching a game with friends or having shrimp on the barbie,:nod: but when you light up a bowl of Stonehaven, SG FVF, Luxury Twist, 1792 etc.. it stops you in your tracks and you say to yourself "Whoo!";:yo: you have to sit down and listen while your pipes are talking to you. The flavors in good pipe tobacco is simply magical (that is the only word that I can use describe it); this creates an event!:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

Today was Opening Night, Laurel Heights (I'm pretty sure the 'extra' in this I couldn't identify is drama leaf, but take that with a big grain of salt; I'm no expert!) and now McClelland Virginia #27. The last is a nice, pleasant virginia, but to be honest, it really doesn't stand out enough to reach the level of the 'big hitters' in this field. It's enjoyable enough to finish the tin, but I don't see buying any more down the road.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Because I've been sorting through (and getting rid of) all the drug store blends lately that have somehow found their way into my home, I've been smoking quite a bit of Half & Half in the morning, and Altadis Blue Note in the evening. They may be cheap, but they're tasty.


----------



## RJpuffs

Found a lonely dry-as-a-bone flake of SG FVF hiding in a pouch, so punished it by igniting it in a Bjarne brandy.


----------



## Jack Straw

About to smoke some "Cool Hand Fluke" which is a John Patton/4noggins blend. Smells pretty good, very mcclellandy.

Edit - This is very tasty stuff!


----------



## Garin

Two bowls of Erinmore Flake, today. The first was great and the second was even better.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were delightful; I seem to reach for the Stonehaven often.p Earlier this evening I spotted 3 nice red tomatoes on my vines, but I will pick these tomorrow; instead I extracted all of the brown leaves off of my vines to encourage new growth before the season ends.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew as I sipped slowly on my pipes and I can say that this was a great pipe event!:beerchug:


----------



## Gigmaster

I am about to partake of a bowlfull of Tobacco Galleria Classic Vanilla, in my Missouri Meerschaum, with a frosted stein of ice-cold Southpaw Double-Hopped Lager. While smoking it, I intend to fire up the Navstar telescope and catch a view of the Globular Cluster M-15, in the constellation of Pegasus. 

Then, I will sit by the Ocoee River, behind the house, and listen to the gurgle of the water, the insane cry of the loons, the lonely vocalizations of the whippoorwills, amid the the ever-present chorus of tree and bull frogs, and take in the smells of the cypress trees, honeysuckles and pines, while I ponder the meaning of life, and all it's mysteries.

If my smoke is not done by then (or if I have re-loaded, which is often the case on nights like this), I will go quietly into the house, and watch my lovely, intelligent, and very talented wife as she sleeps the sleep of the pure at heart. When my smoke is finished, I will join her in peaceful slumber.

Not a very exciting night, but a worthy endeavor, nonetheless.


----------



## laloin

RJpuffs said:


> Found a lonely dry-as-a-bone flake of SG FVF hiding in a pouch, so punished it by igniting it in a Bjarne brandy.


digging deep into the bottom of the barrel ron heheh, tonight feel like lighting my bowl up with anything 
troy


----------



## laloin

gig are you a amautur astromer?, sounds like fun looking for stars and planets
unfornatunely I live within city limits and can't found anything save the planets mars and venus at dusk and sunrise 
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

3 Friars then a bowl of MacB London Burley/Tambo mixture to cap off the evening.


----------



## Gigmaster

I am a professional musician, but I am also a licensed Doctor of Holistic Health (ND), in Tn. My BA from Texas A & M was in Biology, and my Masters was in Physics. I am an all-around scientist (when I'm not doing what I do best, which is singing, and playing one of the 14 instruments I play). I am also an independent writer of both music, and articles for many National Publications.

I am something of an enigma. I have massive education and intelligence, with little ambition. I am happy with whatever conditions I find myself in, for the most part. I am a former Marine, and Vietnam Veteran, and former US Navy Submariner. I was a Sniper in 'Nam with the USMC, and I worked with dolphins and seals (the animinal, not the spec force) in the Navy.

I pay our bills by seeing patients on a referral basis from other doctors, writing for several international publications as a ghostwriter, and playing music pretty much full-time (my first love). I write songs for radio and TV shows and commericals, and the rest of the time, I follow my own pursuits, which include looking for Bigfoot, Nessie, UFOs, an honest politician, and other unlikely natural phenomena. I am into Fly Fishing, Fly Tying, primitive skills, such as flint-knapping, building traditional bows and atlatls, muzzleloading, and searching for both paleontologic, and archeological artifacts. I have a Nikon stereo Biological microscope hooked into my computer network for digital imaging of microbes. I have a full lab in my home. I am also into astronomy, and have a very powerful reflector telescope, hooked into one of my computers, I also do some radio astronomy, and all my computers, and telescope is hooked into both the SETI, and MUFON Networks. When I am not using them, both these networks, and NASA, as well, are free to use them as they need. My computers are also hooked into the NORBA network (National Weather Service), to be used as a resource when needed to predict weather patterns.

My problem is that I never had the ambition to "tow the line" and stay within a narrow discipline, usually dictated by someone who's width of mind and imagination could be measured in microns. Imagination and intelligence should be free-ranging, and not constrained by bureaucrats, who's agenda is more concerned with financial and political gain, than the pure search for knowledge.

But when all is said and done, it's not about how many gadgets you have, or how much education you've done. It's who you are, that really counts.

Me....I'm a musician and songwriter. And my fondest dream is that there will always be mysteries to explore, both within and without.



laloin said:


> gig are you a amautur astromer?, sounds like fun looking for stars and planets
> unfornatunely I live within city limits and can't found anything save the planets mars and venus at dusk and sunrise
> troy


----------



## Gigmaster

I don't know what part of Ca. you are in, but when I was stationed at Pt. Loma (San Diego), while in the Navy, I used to apply for time, as a volunteer, with the Hale Telescope on Mt. Palomar, in Northern San Diego County. If you've never been there, you should go at least once. It is an experience you will never forget. You can look through one of the longest-lived and most major workhorses of the Astronomy field. I've spent many a weekend there. You'll love it.



laloin said:


> gig are you a amautur astromer?, sounds like fun looking for stars and planets
> unfornatunely I live within city limits and can't found anything save the planets mars and venus at dusk and sunrise
> troy


----------



## phager

Just finished a bowl of Mixture No. 79 while breaking in my new pipe from the starter kit I recently ordered. This was my first aromatic, and based on my first impression, I'm not a fan  .

Now to be honest, it was a fair test. Brand new pipe, and a spur of the moment smoke with no drying time for the 'baccy. Needless to say it ended up being a gurgle and tongue bite fest! The flavor wasn't bad, but I did detect the flavor of soap coming and going through out the bowl. I give it another go with a bit more prep time before hand and see where it goes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Jesse's Own on the way home from work tonight. A delightful light English blend that I've really been enjoying.


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Union Square earlier, and right now I'm enjoying a bowl of Westminster. This one certainly was well served by some time on the shelf after opening. I'm still not sure I really like latakia mixed in with my orientals, but this is a fine example of the breed.


----------



## thewileyman

Enjoying a large bowl of Chelsea Morning while sitting on the front porch, writing. And loving the sunny, 70-degree weather.


----------



## MarkC

I'm sitting here smoking a bowl of Balkan Sasieni in my meer with my new IMP coloring bowl that just arrived today. Halfway down, I've learned at least one thing: this set up is not designed for clenching...man is my jaw wearing out!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A big, first bowl of Sugar Barrel is ready for the match. After all the talk and rukus about this, I am looking forward to it, but hope I haven't raised my expectations too high. After that, some '08 Xmas Cheer is loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Stonehaven now. Like most tobaccos, I find it tastes better when it is on the moist side of smokable dryness. While I think most tobaccos burn better to the bottom when dry as a bone, for the most part they taste better if they still feel a little moist.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 1/2 bowl of Union Square in a new Savinelli 320 EX and the flavors were fantastic.ipe: While smoking the Sav I heard a soft click and after the pipe was completely cool ready for cleaning I noted a small crack in the shank; I was devastated.:scared: I have not even had a full bowl yet; I have been breaking it in very carefully making sure that it was done right; slow puffing, 24 hours dry out time, rubber bite on the stem to eliminate teeth marks and I was about to give it a name.:doh: I called "Cup of Joe's" and they said that they will replace it but unfortunately it will be a different pipe style than the 320; I loved how the 320 smoked. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy, but unfortunately this was not a great pipe event.:boohoo:


----------



## tonkingulf

2 bowls of LTF today, both in MM Missouri Prides. Finished off the last of my LNF in a MM Pony last night:sad:


----------



## Cpuless

Just enjoyed a delicious bowl of Uni Flake in my Joh's Sitter on the deck. Been loving this cooler air in northern Illinois lately.


----------



## commonsenseman

Sorry to hear about that Moe, it's always a shame when a pipe cracks, especially a Sav. I have a 320 myself & I love the way it smokes.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> Sorry to hear about that Moe, it's always a shame when a pipe cracks, especially a Sav. I have a 320 myself & I love the way it smokes.


Thanks Jeff! I swapped out for a Sav. 606 EX, but I have not given up on the 320 EX; the next time it is available I will try again, hopefully with better results.:nod: I have found with my short experience with the 320 EX that if I pack flake tobaccos in it lightly it provides such a great smoke.:yo:


----------



## phager

phager said:


> Just finished a bowl of Mixture No. 79 while breaking in my new pipe from the starter kit I recently ordered. This was my first aromatic, and based on my first impression, I'm not a fan  .
> 
> Now to be honest, it was a fair test. Brand new pipe, and a spur of the moment smoke with no drying time for the 'baccy. Needless to say it ended up being a gurgle and tongue bite fest! The flavor wasn't bad, but I did detect the flavor of soap coming and going through out the bowl. I give it another go with a bit more prep time before hand and see where it goes.


So, I gave it another shot. This time I gave it about an hour - hour and a half of rest time, and smoked it even slower then last night.

Still got the same result, actually a little worse. I couldn't even make it through a quarter of the bowl (and I only filled the bowl half way, for break in purposes) before the tounge bite was unbearable. After emptying the pipe, the entire bottom of the bowl was damp.

I think I'm going to write off the Mixture 79 at this point, and try a different aromatic and see if there's an improvement.


----------



## Jack Straw

Sorry to hear that Moe! Hope the replacement serves you well.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Sorry to hear that Moe! Hope the replacement serves you well.


Thanks Andrew! I am hoping for the best.:juggle:


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Like most tobaccos, I find it tastes better when it is on the moist side of smokable dryness.


I think most tobaccos taste better on the dry side myself, but for me Stonehaven is the exception, so I'll go along with you on that blend!


----------



## MarkC

phager said:


> So, I gave it another shot. This time I gave it about an hour - hour and a half of rest time, and smoked it even slower then last night.
> 
> Still got the same result, actually a little worse. I couldn't even make it through a quarter of the bowl (and I only filled the bowl half way, for break in purposes) before the tounge bite was unbearable. After emptying the pipe, the entire bottom of the bowl was damp.
> 
> I think I'm going to write off the Mixture 79 at this point, and try a different aromatic and see if there's an improvement.


If it's any consolation, you got farther along with Mixture 79 than I did; about half a bowl was as far as I could get. I hate to judge a tobacco that quickly, but I doubt I'll ever try it again.


----------



## laloin

sorry to hear bout the cracked shank, least you will be getting a replacement pipe, thou not the same model 
tonight it was LTF in my CG corncob, I will be ordering a bunch of cobs, and this cob will be deicated to LTF heheh
troy


----------



## mirain

Cracked a tin of GLP Abington tonight. A most enjoyable smoke.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Just bought some overpriced baccy here in Japan - C&D Habana Daydream (2oz, $27), FMOTT (50g, $26), Squadron Leader (50g, $20), and some Dunhill London Mixture (50g, $15). And prices are set to increase next month! 

But on to tonights smoke - Habana Daydream in a cob. This is a very nice smoke, and can definitely taste the cigar leaf in the finish and aftertaste. Nice entry into the world of C&D, looking forward to more.


----------



## SmoknTaz

LBF this morning with a cup of Tim Hortons.


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> I think most tobaccos taste better on the dry side myself, but for me Stonehaven is the exception, so I'll go along with you on that blend!


You know I had second thoughts about that statement after I posted it and was thinking about it more. It really depends on the tobacco. But about half of the main ones I smoke (like stoney and 1792) do taste better with a little moisture left in them.

Tonight it's cumberland.


----------



## woops

PS LBF / Brebbia billard


----------



## Garin

Today I cracked open my tin of escudo and tried it out, two flakes worth. It was interesting, and obviously different from my other virginia flakes. It'll take me a few bowls to sort out all the things going on in there, but I really did enjoy it even if I don't full 'get' it yet.

I also had some SMM and Royal Yacht while reading several stories from one of my sci-fi short story compilations. It's an awesome combination: a good pipe, great short stories, and a pleasant back yard full of ripe apples falling off the tree.


----------



## tonkingulf

HOW in a MM Pony and Bayou Morning in a Missouri Pride.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow


----------



## commonsenseman

3P's in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a small bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum and the flavors were "right on".ipe: The "Navy Flake" is so flavorful and the Tambolaka gives me just the kick that I need as a followup.:yo: Earlier this evening I picked 7 more fat red tomatoes from my vines and some of these will be going to my neighbor. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## RJpuffs

Garin said:


> Today I cracked open my tin of escudo and tried it out, two flakes worth. It was interesting, and obviously different from my other virginia flakes....


Thats cuz it has Perique, not just VA :humble:

Last night, I too had some Escudo in a small Peterson B'dog for a short(er) smoke dodging raindrops.


----------



## Garin

RJpuffs said:


> Thats cuz it has Perique, not just VA :humble:
> .


Hah yes, I do know about the perique :wink:. I should say that it's different, but I haven't narrowed down exactly how much of the difference is the perique, and how much is other things. My only "straight" virginia experience is with JFG's BF and Dunhill Light Flake. Those two are very different, and also very different from Escudo, but so many things are different that it's hard to extract just (say) the perique contribution.

On the perique front, I've tried nightcap and FMotB. They're quite different as well, and don't help a whole lot! Too many variables...

In the interest of science, of course I will collect more data today. Erinmore Flake was first (for variety), and later on it was FMotB. I guess the perique is subdued in the FMotB, but it's great stuff all the same.


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF in a Sav 101.


----------



## gibson_es

Just finished a bowl of christmas cookie sent to me by bigG. Thanks again man. It was prett good. Especially. On the retrohail. Ima give it another go tomorrow after I clean my pipe and replace the bales in it. I like to change it every 3 bowls and the one in it has seen 5, maybe even 6 bowls. So its in need of replacing.


----------



## commonsenseman

gibson_es said:


> .....replace the bales in it.....


Huh?

LNF tonight for me, while watching I Am Legend.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Late this afternoon and going into the early evening I had been running around with a schedule of lots of "honey do's" and I was run ragged. When I finally made it back home (early evening) I did not even check on my tomatoes I simply sat down in my smoking chair and my wife brought me my brew.:wave: This evening I had to have a bowl of Stonehaven as my first pipe in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were truly delightful.p I sat back and forced myself to puff slowly and as the wonderful smoke of Stonehaven slowly surrounded my nose taking in this wonderful flavor I knew how good life could be. I then had a bowl SG FVF and "Dang it" I love this tobacco; thanks Jeff (Commonsenseman) for introducing me to this wonderful product.:banana: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni in the meer. You know, as much as I enjoy this blend, I'm not sure why I keep trying other Balkans.

By the way, does anyone else view that advert on pirate names and wonder exactly how "Stink-eye Sally" got her name?


----------



## mbearer

Been spending a lot of time with 

LBF - With the Bullseye poked out (Yeah I gotta get me some LNF it's REAL good with that bullseye popped out and some age on it) 

H&H - DayBreak - Had the last bowl from my sampler this morning... Gonna need a LB of that one when I get back to ordering

Prince Albert - I KNOW The guy who said he didn't "GET" Burleys is now having ATLEAST a bowl a day of PA or Classic Burley Kake... 

and getting through the other misc things I have opened or samples of... 

I am REALLY looking forward to opening some of the tins and other baccy I got under the stairs but I MUST FINISH everything I have going first... and I am NOT ordering baccy for atleast 3 months until I get this weaned down some... Unless of course some SG stuff comes in stock... Then time to stock up... 
Mike


----------



## laloin

lol mike,
I know what you mean bout having open tins, and partial baggies laying all over the place.
I'm still trying to finish the newbie sample pack that ron sent me, I'm just having a hard time swallowing SL, just caz I really don't like Laticas that much heheh
shame on you for poking out the center in LBF hehehhe
had a bowl of LTF in my CG cob last night, and picked up a nice dublin pipe for 30 bucks at my local B&M 
yeah I know I was suffering PAD rather badly and I needed a flake pipe heheh, good excuse right 
troy


----------



## RJpuffs

HOTW this AM. Some still left in the pouch, so maybe a wee dram of HOTW this PM as well.


----------



## Garin

Frog Morton on the Bayou earlier, University Flake in the mid-day, Light Flake later.


----------



## phager

Fox & Hound. Not bad at all. Very interesting flavor, though a bit hard to describe. There was almost a perfumey aspect to it with a good amount of sweet tobacco flavor.


----------



## MarkC

Started the day with a bowl of Westminster; seems like it's about time for some Opening Night at this point.


----------



## mbearer

Sunza Bitches is my Baki meer right after dinner...

1792 now in the same meer...When this stuff hits the states again... Oh My.. I really hope I can get a pound in the cellar....


----------



## johnmoss

Relaxing with some PS LTF.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tambo/SWR mix. This is a nice end of the day smoke.


----------



## laloin

broke in my new dublin pipe with some Exhusted Rooster, I filled half a bowl to break the pipe in and will goto a full bowl tomorrow.
interesting taste, lots of run, and fruit undertones, and for some odd reason I was tasting soap the last third of the bowl that maybe lasted 5 puffs, hmmm go figure 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were so delightful and tasty.p Earlier this evening I sent back my Savinelli 320 EX to "Cup of Joes" because of a cracked shank and hopefully they will send me a replacement as they promised.opcorn: I also picked 3 fat red tomatoes from my vines which I will use in a salad tomorrow. I topped off these tasty smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew which "hit the spot" and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## cp478

Dunhill Nightcap in my savinelli panel billiard


----------



## TXsmoker

Yesterday I bought some Sir Walter Raleigh, and Tobacco Galleria brand Blue Note, Fox and Hound, and Night Cap. Just firing up the latter. I dont think its anything like Dunhill.


----------



## Garin

Just one pipe today: Presbyterian Mixture. It's a tin I've neglected, but maybe it's better this way as I think I can appreciate it better now. I was misled by the misnomer (IMHO) of it as a "beginner's English", for I think it's subtleties were totally lost on me at first.

I can't see it as a "must have" but it's surely a "nice to have".


----------



## Variables

No briar tonite, breaking out the hookah. The tobacco for tonight will be Nakhla Earl Grey. A nice, rich tobacco filled with the taste of bergamot and a bittersweet aftertaste.


----------



## cp478

va spice in an old kaywoodie carberator so far tonight.


----------



## thewileyman

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Sav Churchwarden


----------



## cp478

thewileyman said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Sav Churchwarden


how is the shortcut to mushrooms?


----------



## nothingclever

Mac Baren Mature Virginia.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

3 Friars and SG Golden Glow tonight.


----------



## tonkingulf

John Dengler Black Mariah in a MM Missouri Pride. While I wasn't a fan of english blends the first few times that I tried them, I gave this a shot. It is an english with a little perique. It was unbelievably good and I am hooked. Great tobacco discovery today.


----------



## commonsenseman

Lighting up a bowl of HOTW in a Sav 320.


----------



## MarkC

Starting the evening's festivities with a bowl of Westminster. The more I smoke of it, the better I like it! I don't think it's going to replace Balkan Sasieni in my cellar, but it's definitely going to be there.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked some McConnell Scottish Cake this night and last. While it's very good, it doesn't have too much that sets it apart from the pack. I would certainly buy a few more tins to age though.


----------



## commonsenseman

Dark Birdseye in my Sav 320 now, great stuff. Tastes a lot like brown rope, but in a ribbon cut.


----------



## tonkingulf

John Dengler Virginia Slices in a cob. Tasty.


----------



## cp478

SG perfection in a savinelli


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

cp478 said:


> SG perfection in a savinelli


How is that? I've got a tin I've been thinking about cracking open.

Tonight was another round of 3 Friars and SG Golden Glow.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and I had tasted a variety of flavors in the Westminster that I had not noted before and it was a pleasant surprise;ipe: the BullsEye Flake really complemented the Westminster. Earlier this evening I picked 2 small and 1 large red tomatoes from my vines which will be great for a salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these great smokes with "Becks" brew which whispered quietly in my ear as I sipped on my pipes; this was definitely a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Smoked some McConnell Scottish Cake this night and last. While it's very good, it doesn't have too much that sets it apart from the pack.


I feel the same way about the tobacco I'm smoking right now, McClelland's No. 27 Virginia. It's a quality smoke, but I can't say it really stands out in the crowded straight Virginia arena. It's hard to complain about having too many good tobaccos to choose from, though!

Update: You know, after smoking the bowl, either this is another good Virginia, or I simply have taste of absolutely no discrimination at all. Trying another as a nightcap...


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Tuesday: Captain Black in a Bennington Oom Paul
Wednesday: Boswell Chocolate Cream in a Boswell Billiard
Thursday: Boswell Berry Cobbler in a Boswell Stubby
Tonight: I'm thinking Boswell Dan's Blend in a Bent Ardor 

ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum and the flavors were so tasty; the Stonehaven so flavorful and mellow and the Tambolaka yielding that pure potent tobacco flavor.p Earlier this evening I checked my mail and "Cup of Joes" sent me a Savinelli 606 EX which was a replacement for the Savinelli 320 EX which developed a crack in the shank. This new pipe looks good and I will start to break it in tomorrow.:clap2: I decided not to check on my tomatoes this evening; tomorrow I will see how they are doing. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew and I let my brew and my pipes whisper in my ear telling me about how happy they were that I came to visit.:drinking:


----------



## tonkingulf

Bayou Morning in a Country Gentleman. Good stuff


----------



## laloin

tonight had a bowl of MacB Navy flake, great stuff, gettings tastes of almonds and pecans heheh
breaking in my new basket pipe bent dublin, nice pipe, it's darkening nicely
troy


----------



## MarkC

Had a couple more bowls of McClelland's #27 Virginia today. The only complaint I have about this blend at this point is that it makes me want to open a tin of FVF! I'm about to fire up a bowl of Westminster in the meer now.


----------



## gibson_es

Aurora... when this bowl is done I will smoke a bowl of frog morton OTT... it's so intriguing.


----------



## Garin

Today I had a couple of coins of escudo in my MG dublin. Man that's good stuff.


----------



## tonkingulf

I bought a tin of Sillems Counsilor today. It is a VaPer that I found very enjoyable. It doesn't have that nice touch of sweetness that LNF has, but it was a good smoke. Smoked it in a VaPer dedicated MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had 1/3 bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in my new Savinelli 606 EX ( I am breaking her in).ipe: Earlier this evening I picked 2 medium size tomatoes off of one of my vines and this plant has mostly brown dry leaves and is ready to be trashed;:boohoo: whereas I have three more plants that should still produce. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "New Castle Brown Ale" brew as I listened to "Antonio Carlos Jobim"; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

smoke up a bowl of cherry/vanilla house blend from my local B&M. dare I say I don't wish this on anybody else, this stuff is terrible, taste great of cherry and vanilla the 1st third of the bowl, but by the time you get to the half way point, you still to get this chemical flavored cherry.
smoked in my CG cob, and I did a little knife scrapping of my bowl afterwards, wow, near 3 months of use, and lots and lots of carb buildup that I scraped away heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a bowl of Grand Orientals: Smyrna No. 1, my first of this blend. Very tasty stuff.


----------



## chickenriceboo

MarkC said:


> I'm having a bowl of Grand Orientals: Smyrna No. 1, my first of this blend. Very tasty stuff.


Just placed an order of this recently! Looking forward to it.

Anyway for me today, had some FMOTT in a Savinelli Cricket, followed by C&D Habana Daydream in a MM Washington.


----------



## Bunker

I decided to try breaking in my new Briar (Kaywoodie Rustic) for Bunker's early morning walk with my first bowl from a new tin of Frog Morton.

It took a couple of relights which I expected between the combination of new bowl, fresh tin (I didn't have time to let it dry first - it was 4:00 am) and the fact that I still don't know what I am doing :dizzy:!

But, by the time we finished our 1/2 hour walk the smoke really came alive and I stuck with it for another 15 minutes.

Nice thick, cool and mellow smoke with a clean finish(even if the bowl itself was getting hot).


----------



## mbearer

After a good trade with Jack Straw for some tambo.. And knowing I have more on order I have been enjoying MANY lovely bowls of tambo both straight AND I tried the mix of PA and Tambo and HOLY MOLY that is a wonderful combo. It really brings out a sweetness in the Prince Albert but leaves the earthy taste of the tambo too. Thinking of dedicating a full tub of PA to getting mixed like this.... 

As well as that mix I have been working my way through open bags and have been enoying

LTF
LBF (poking the bullseye out still sorry Troy  
Anni Kake
Larry's blend
Plantation Evening
AND Sadly the last of the 1792
Mike


----------



## laloin

mbearer said:


> After a good trade with Jack Straw for some tambo.. And knowing I have more on order I have been enjoying MANY lovely bowls of tambo both straight AND I tried the mix of PA and Tambo and HOLY MOLY that is a wonderful combo. It really brings out a sweetness in the Prince Albert but leaves the earthy taste of the tambo too. Thinking of dedicating a full tub of PA to getting mixed like this....
> 
> As well as that mix I have been working my way through open bags and have been enoying
> 
> LTF
> LBF (poking the bullseye out still sorry Troy
> Anni Kake
> Larry's blend
> Plantation Evening
> AND Sadly the last of the 1792
> Mike


sinner 
troy


----------



## TXsmoker

Picked up a tin of Mac Baren Plumcake and an ounce of Aristocrat. So far, both are great.


----------



## Cpuless

If you can stand the wait, the Plumcake will be much better given a year of age after opening. Just started digging into a tin from last October and the difference is quite noticeable. Its almost as if the tongue bite disappeared.


----------



## TXsmoker

I may get another tin to age. I didnt notice any bite from it, but I do have a little tounge bite from a sample I didnt buy.


----------



## gibson_es

Smoked a bowl of best of show earlier. Got a cigar goin now but later it will be rather another bowl of best of show or some frog morton on the town.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had 1/3 bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX and the flavors were so mellow and tasty.:hippie: I have only about two more bowls left of the SG FVF (thanks again Jeff-Commonsenseman) and I definitely will be ordering some when the ship comes in.p Earlier this evening I picked 2 very large red tomatoes from my 3 remaining vines which will be used tomorrow in a salad. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew while I talked nicely to my pipes; this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## tonkingulf

John Dengler Black Mariah in a cob. It is quickly moving to the top of my favorites list.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Golden Glow. Let this one dry out a little too long. In retrospect, I should have used RJPuffs "blowing backwards through the pipe" method to rehydrate a bit before lighting it.


----------



## laloin

GL Pease Union square tonight, thanks to MarkC, completely enjoyed the nice hayish/strawish taste coming from union square soo will be buying more.
oh yeah smoked in my dublin bent hehe
troy


----------



## lestrout

Great minds think alike. Coincidentally, on the way to the yearly Restaurant Festival, I loaded a bent brandy Svendborg with Union Square. It typically fired up with that nice strawy-grassy note. Surprisingly, when I returned to it after it DGTed, it had a strong tobacco presence, almost like a Gawith Hoggarth. I'll have to look for this Jekyll-Hyde behavior.

hp
les


----------



## thebayratt

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream in my cob.


----------



## Garin

Another flake day -- I'm noticing a trend. Today it was university flake and light flake.


----------



## phager

A bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop, courtesy of RJpuffs. What a delicious smoke! This one's going on the rebuy list!


----------



## mrsmitty

Rattray's Red Rapparee in my knock around pipe before class. I absolutely loved this, another favorite.


----------



## ultramag

*GLP Fillmore* in a _Rad Davis bulldog._


----------



## Cpuless

A nice bowl of Frog Morton on the Town in my Lorenzo La Moda Sorrel. A delicious smoke for a perfect late summer evening on the patio.


----------



## laloin

nothing tonight, working on my order. keep changing my mind. shall I order 2pounds or 5 pounds heh
anybody else have this issue hahahha
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Loooooooooooong Golden Flake in a Pete 68.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had 1/3 a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: The flavors in these smokes were so so so good. Earlier this evening I picked two more very fat red tomatoes off of my three vines and my wife used them in a chilli dish tonight; these fresh tomatoes definitely tasted good.:hungry: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which was so smooth and this was another great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

I've been working on a smoldering bowl of Dark Star for about an hour and fifteen minutes now. Well, not 'working'; that sounds like I'm not enjoying it!


----------



## tobacmon

worr lord said:


> *Finally got the '07 Cheer to smoke wonderfully last night.* I just had to rub it out more than usual, dry a bit more than usual, pack according to McClelland's method, and I smoked it over a period of 2 hours so I could go upstairs and watch Ron Paul on Glen Beck...


I bet this is very good about now. Smoking some from '09 and really enjoy this blend, very much!


----------



## gibson_es

Had a bowl of best of show again for breakfest. At this rate ima run out by tomorrow.


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking the first bowl of Moe's Confetti I received in a trade from Indigosmoke, and while I'm not the world's biggest burley fan, I have to admit, this is one tasty smoke. I'll have to smoke a few more bowls to be sure, but I could see jarring up some of this stuff!


----------



## tonkingulf

John Dengler Virginia Slices twice today.


----------



## Jack Straw

Enjoying a bowl of Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake in my Viprati with a finger of Buffalo Trace. Had a great meal earlier of a London Broil and Sauteed Peppers and Onions, both of which I prepared with a 12" Tramontina Machete.  It was loads of fun.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Navy flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/3 bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX.p The flavors of these tobaccos were so mellow and delightful that I litterly sipped on my pipes. Earlier this evening I picked 9 "Big Jim" peppers from my plants; these peppers were supposed to be medium hot but they are mild and tasty instead.:juggle: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "New Castle Brown Ale" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of very dried out Exhusted Rooster, can taste the chocolate on the dried out flake, and tasted chcolate and Vanilla. smoked in my bend H.I.S bend dublin.
now I like my flakes dry, but not bone dry 
troy


----------



## phager

Smoke a bowl of Just for Him Shortcut to Mushrooms, in an attempt to find a good aromatic. I think I found it, no tongue bite to speak of and a really great flavor. Tasted like camping in the woods, if that makes any sense. Definitely a good piping experience!


----------



## commonsenseman

phager said:


> .....Tasted like camping in the woods, if that makes any sense.....


It makes sense! I've yet to try Shortcut to Mushrooms, but it's waiting in a little baggy down in the basement. Perhaps tonight I'll dig it out.

For now it's a bowl of HOTW in my new Ted Laird.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff, 

Nice pipe!!

I'm smoking a bowl of Consummate Gentleman I received in the June lotto from Jaxon67. This is one that I really enjoy. One of the nice things about the lotto is that you try blends you wouldn't have thought to buy for yourself.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> I'm smoking the first bowl of Moe's Confetti I received in a trade from Indigosmoke, and while I'm not the world's biggest burley fan, I have to admit, this is one tasty smoke. I'll have to smoke a few more bowls to be sure, but I could see jarring up some of this stuff!


Glad you are enjoying the Moe's!


----------



## mbearer

Tambo and PA mix has been getting alot of play time in my rotation  

Last night while watching TV with the wife I broke out some Butternut Burley to try again (did NOT like it the first time around.. but wanted to try again seeing I do like burleys now.. weird) and it was FANTASTIC and the wife enjoyed the scent as well... Then to keep it as a night for her had some Autumn Evening as well. 

Tonight.. I am still not sure.. Got some Plantation Evening for the ride home. This blend is just always great to me... Such a mild english and the VA's really just shine through on it. I have been jonesing for some Plum Pudding or Tuskegee Airman... Both are calling to me from under the stairs... Or that nice 3 year old tin of Mississippi Mud I bought off of KHeff.... No no no must work through the open stuff.. AAARRGGHHHH
Mike


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> It makes sense! I've yet to try Shortcut to Mushrooms, but it's waiting in a little baggy down in the basement. Perhaps tonight I'll dig it out.
> 
> For now it's a bowl of HOTW in my new Ted Laird.


Jeff! That is a good looking pipe and I was wondering whether the pipe is big bowled as well?:noidea: Right now I am in a phase of loving extra large pipes; who knows what pipe phase I will be in during the months to come?:juggle:


----------



## gibson_es

Mixed best of show and boswells christmas cookie. 60-40 there about. This is the second time I have dome this and I quote like it.


----------



## Garin

Flakes: University and Erinmore. The uni is almost gone, so I'll have to replace it with something else soon! Maybe I'll go with that tin of Christmas Cheer that is peeking out at me from the back of my tobacco drawer...


----------



## commonsenseman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff! That is a good looking pipe and I was wondering whether the pipe is big bowled as well?:noidea: Right now I am in a phase of loving extra large pipes; who knows what pipe phase I will be in during the months to come?:juggle:


Thanks Moe! It's fairly big bowled, about .8 in diameter & around to 1.7-ish in depth. It should be just enough to only have to fold a flake once to stuff it in.

This is my first non-traditionally shaped pipe, so it's way out of the norm for me. I do like oversized pipes though, I've been eying a particular chubby billiard for a couple months actually. Someday.....

These 2 also caught my eye. - Castello - Radice


----------



## Hoplophile

Breaking in a new Boswell with some Marlin Flake.

Cheers,
G


----------



## cp478

Penzance


----------



## mbearer

Sunza bitches and autumn evening


----------



## TXsmoker

Grey Havens. Second bowl of it today. I also had some Frog Morton. Think Im going to have to try the whole Froggy series.


----------



## Cpuless

How is the Grey Havens anyways? I've been considering adding some to my next purchase if its in stock.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

AnniKake on the ride home this evening. This stuff is aging very nicely. SG Golden Glow to finish off the night.


----------



## lestrout

Penzance in a Thuner squat slightly bent Rhody. Very yummy.

hp
les


----------



## TXsmoker

Cpuless said:


> How is the Grey Havens anyways? I've been considering adding some to my next purchase if its in stock.


I like it. I havent been smoking long, and havent too much to compare it to. Way better than the cheap aromatic blends Ive tried, no tounge bite, smooth, has a rich taste that Im guessing is the perique. Out of what I have tried, its my favorite so far.


----------



## lestrout

Then DGTed Pete University Flake in a Rad Davis bent ball, almost a squashed tomato. Smoother now, and I've broken a personal record for DGT. Usually it's just later in the day, or next morning. Somehow this got left from my visit last week at Holt's. Might have improved in the interim.

hp
les


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> Thanks Moe! It's fairly big bowled, about .8 in diameter & around to 1.7-ish in depth. It should be just enough to only have to fold a flake once to stuff it in.
> 
> This is my first non-traditionally shaped pipe, so it's way out of the norm for me. I do like oversized pipes though, I've been eying a particular chubby billiard for a couple months actually. Someday.....
> 
> These 2 also caught my eye. - Castello - Radice


Jeff! I like the "Castello" Billard; it has nice thick walls of the bowl that would make for a cooler smoke.p The "Radice" Underwood Bent Dublin is very deceptive in that it has a length of 7.24 inches with an outside dia. of 2.32 inches which is impressive.:thumb: I also noted that the Chubby Billard has a length of 4.31 inches and would you call that a "Nose Warmer"?:noidea:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had 1/3 bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX.p I have gotten to the point that I truly love Stonehaven; it is not like any of the other tobaccos that I have in my stash; I just love to fold my flake and stuff my bowl and enjoy every bit of it down to the ash with continued super flavor.:hippie: Earlier this evening I checked on my plants and I identified 3 tomatoes that I will pick tomorrow. I topped off these delightful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## GlassEye

commonsenseman said:


> Thanks Moe! It's fairly big bowled, about .8 in diameter & around to 1.7-ish in depth. It should be just enough to only have to fold a flake once to stuff it in.
> 
> This is my first non-traditionally shaped pipe, so it's way out of the norm for me. I do like oversized pipes though, I've been eying a particular chubby billiard for a couple months actually. Someday.....
> 
> These 2 also caught my eye. - Castello - Radice


I saw that Rind Billiard a while ago and had forgotten about it. I love that pipe, the proportions and shape are perfect in my opinion, if I could afford that I would get it without thinking twice.

I had some Squadron Leader (thanks to MarkC) in a small basket bulldog. Once I get my next pipe that piece of junk pipe will hopefully need not see tobacco again.


----------



## commonsenseman

GlassEye said:


> I saw that Rind Billiard a while ago and had forgotten about it. I love that pipe, the proportions and shape are perfect in my opinion, if I could afford that I would get it without thinking twice.


It's really not too expensive for how cool it is, it's still a lot of money though. Crap, now I'm thinking about it :tape:

LTF tonight in a Sav 101.


----------



## phager

On my lunch I had a bit of Shortcut to Mushrooms, before having to return to the drudgery.

Then after closing (and finding out I'd have to stay until midnight for the floor cleaning service, Surprise!) I spent a good hour or so lounging in the back of truck looking at the stars and smoking a bowl of Squadron Leader. Talk about making the best of a bad situation!


----------



## MarkC

I had a bowl of Grand Orientals: Smyrna No. 1 earlier in the day. Tonight I popped a tin of year old FVF; first time I've seen the 'crystals' on my own tobacco-pretty cool. Then I spent some time allowing a bowl to dry while I gave the meer a good scrubbing. And now...well, you know what I'm doing now; I wasn't going to dry that bowl overnight!


----------



## lestrout

Starting off the day with MacBaren Latakia Blend in a KW #9C Prince. I must have 20 Princes now, and this is one of the prettier ones. The chamber's just the right size to stack those little roll cakes.


----------



## Garin

I finished off the last University Flake. Naturally, it was the final flake that was the best of the tin! ...or maybe it just took me that long to figure it out.

I rounded out the afternoon with a fully-rubbed flake of Dunhill Light Flake, and it was SO different from a fold, and not in a good way. It smoked cool and dry, but was almost devoid of flavour and character. Interesting.


----------



## mbearer

Work was insane today and I really need to play catch up.. But I decided to head home and work from the couch in the media room. So I am catching up on work, while sipping on some PS LBF in my Baki meer having a nice Stone Ruination IPA. The sweetness of the LBF against the extra bitter hops is truly making it a great working event  Makes me wish I could work from home more often  
Mike


----------



## WWhermit

Today before work I enjoyed a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM Cob. It was exquisite.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of Reiner Green Label this afternoon from a trade with Indigosmoke. Thanks John! Very mild aromatic; late afternoon was the wrong time of day for this kind of subtle blend for me. I'll have to try it in the morning with some hot tea. I was picking up the flavor of carmel popcorn as I smoked it.

Some BBF and Bayou Morning loaded and ready to go for the rest of the night.


----------



## lestrout

Closed the day with a Latbomb, Holly's Discovery, in an Upshall Prince. I'm getting to prefer this to its big brother, Old Ironsides. It has a greater interplay with the Orientals.


----------



## SammyBirdland

McClelland Grand Orientals: Classic Samsun in an old mystery pipe labeled "Navigator", with a short and fat tobacco chamber. This baccy came in my newbie sampler, I like this one a lot.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/3 bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX.p The flavors of these smokes were so delightful and tasty. Earlier this evening I picked 4 tomatoes off of my three vines but the tomato worm took ownership to one and I will use the rest in a salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which made my evening smokes so rewarding; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm drying out a bowl of Irish Flake to be smoked in a "Highland Briar", it is sure to be a great pipe event :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

And I'm drying out a bowl (okay, or two) of FVF while I sit here wondering if I want to waste time with dinner, or just skip straight to the smoking. I've got to say, after just a year in the tin, the tin aroma of this has become something remarkable. Of course, FVF was remarkable right from the first bowl I smoked, so I guess that's kind of redundant.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon smoked a flake of MacB Navy flake, in my H.I.S bent dublin, the large flake fit perfect, but what I thought would be a 90 min smoke, turned into a 5 hour smoke event, since I've started to sip my tobacco.
love the MacB Navy flake, getting great tastes of almond, cream flavor from the burley, some vanilla don't know where that was coming from, and the low notes of the natural virginia tobacco.
yummy stuck need I say I'm order 5 pounds of the stuff 
hey Mike you still poking the center out of the LBF you hertic hahhaha
troy


----------



## lestrout

Started the day with GH Curley Cut deluxe, which is in the same genre as F&T Vintage and GH Bright CR Flake, but isn't a flake. Good start with an Il Duca Conte bent Rhodesian with a classy oval shank, which I'm breaking in.


----------



## mbearer

laloin said:


> hey Mike you still poking the center out of the LBF you hertic hahhaha
> troy


Why yes I am still on that kick  I really just need to order some Luxury Navy Flake in the next big buy but until then I have been about 50/50 on removing the bullseye. I have another pound of the LBF jarred up still and aging so I will have it both ways for awhile yet  And man.. Even with just three months in the jar that keeps getting opened and closed that LBF has blossomed to something even better. Can't wait to try it in a year 

Wrapped up last night with some PA/Tambo mix and kicked off this morning with some Butternut Burley with some Plantation Evening for the ride home.

I think I know what was up with me not liking Burley in the beginning. I do believe it was I was smoking it wrong and to fast and hot. Now that my technique has improved it is all going so much better  
Mike


----------



## Garin

Earlier I had another erinmore flake, and now I'm enjoying my first flake of Solani aged burley flake. It's nutty, chocolatey, and thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## lestrout

The fave B&M thread got me thinking about Peretti's, and I saw I hadn't yet puffed Tashent, which turns out to me a very nice medium blend rich in Turkish. It's rather like Park Lane Turkish Mystery, which itself is patterned after The Connoisseur's Turkish Black. The pipe is a great smoking Stanwell Scoop 347.

hp
les


----------



## Hoplophile

Penzance tonight.

Cheers,
G


----------



## TXsmoker

I guess I have TAD kicking in, because I just picked up a tin of Ashton Gold Rush, a tin of Peterson Old Dublin, a tin of McClellands Honeydew, an ounce of Count Pulasky (bulk) and an ounce of Luxury Navy Flake. The Honeydew I enjoyed quite a bit, but I am really liking the LNF. Iver got my after supper bowl packed with it waiting for me. I'll probably follow it with some Grey Havens before bed.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

TXsmoker said:


> I guess I have TAD kicking in


We can confirm this diagnosis when you start saving $$ on all your orders by spending at least $100 every time to get the free shipping.

Can't imagine any of you other readers do this...oke:

BBF and Bayou Morning again tonight.


----------



## keen smoke

After dinner I enjoyed some Orlik's Golden Sliced in a Neerup I'm breaking in, then later had a bowl of C&D Sunday Picnic in a Bjarne rusticated with a nice India Pale Ale (Ranger by New Belgium). Nice Nicotine kick. Now for a change of pace I'm sipping on some MB Mixture in a full bent Sav Oscar... tasty.


----------



## mbearer

Diodon nepheligina said:


> when you start saving $$ on all your orders by spending at least $100 every time to get the free shipping.
> 
> Can't imagine any of you other readers do this...oke:


But but but you just confirmed it.. We are SAVING money <G> But of course I don't want the vendor to think I am ONLY buying enough to get free shipping.. I mean they might raise the free shipping limit then... So I find it safer to get about $150 or so in the cart HAHAHHAHAHA THAT WILL FOOL THEM!!!! Urm.... ummm... Yeah... *starts to whistle and look around*

So now for something completely different.. I finally decided to jar up all my 8oz tins I have been enjoying for the last month or so and go ON TO NEW THINGS!!!! Cracked open a tin of Butera Dark Stoved to try and the first bowl was rough.. Wet, didn't want to burn, packed bad...Just horrible.. So I am leaving the tin open overnight to let it catch some air and then will give the next pipeful some dry more dry out time under a light...

After I dumped that out to try again the wife came down and we where reading on the couch together so I packed up some PA so she could enjoy it.
Mike


----------



## TXsmoker

Diodon nepheligina said:


> We can confirm this diagnosis when you start saving $$ on all your orders by spending at least $100 every time to get the free shipping.


Ive spent about 300 in the last 4 days on cigars and pipe tobacco (granted, Im stocking my humidor). All local as I will support someone that keeps a good stock. Once I start running out of stuff I can find local, then I will start looking online. Until then, they had Navy Twist there too, I might have to try it out. And they should have More of the Froggy blends in next week.


----------



## commonsenseman

Irish Flake in a Sav 101.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 1/2 bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX and finally I had a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p These smokes were so flavorful and the Tambolaka "lights the candles on the cake". Earlier this evening I took another look in my garage to see how much junk I got rid of today and it looked almost as bad as before I started; this will be a long process.:shock: I wandered to my tomato vines and extracted 2 nice red tomatoes that I will have for a salad tomorrow.:happy: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which told me that the garage will look better next week; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

this afternoon smoked some H&H anniversary cake thanks to Mbearer for a sample of it, all I can say is the whole time I'm smoking it, it reminded me of eating Hot tomelas.
you guys remember that cinimanina candy we all ate as kids, nice cimimine taste with some peppery notes when the Per kicked in, some sweetness and that good Virgina taste I love.
Mike I see, your will power not to open a new tim didn't last long, heh either did my will power for order tobacco haah, let me know when you want to order LTF or LNF in a group buy heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC

McClelland's Virginia No. 24, the one with the Drama leaf. Nice stuff; we'll see how the tin progresses.


----------



## lestrout

After yesterday's heat wave in the 90s, starting in a Commodore Prince with SG Navy Flake.

hp
les


----------



## Spectabalis

A wonderful bowl of Stonehaven that MarkC sent me a few weeks ago. Think I've enough left for another two bowls, but saving that for special occasions, like winning the lottery etc...... If only Germains would sell their Esoterica blends over here!


----------



## TXsmoker

Just tried a bowl of Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye flake. Saw it and decided to try it when I went to the b&m to stock up on some of the LNF.


----------



## gibson_es

Smoked 2 bowls of frog morton OTT, a bowl of best of show, a bowl of aurora, and a bowl of a house. Blend my local(ish) shop had called good companion.


----------



## SmoknTaz

MacBaren Navy Flake. Much more enjoyable now that I've learned not to smoke it so hot.


----------



## Cpuless

McClelland Christmas Cheer '09 in my Lorenzo La Moda Sorrel. Such a beautiful fall evening in Northern Illinois.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p These corncobs may not be high fashion but they are great smokers; the flavors of the Navy Flake and BullsEye Flake were so delightful. Earlier this evening I picked 8 "Big Jim" peppers from my plants and they looked good seeing that this is the end of the season.:wave: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "New Castle Brown Ale" brew and this was an enjoyable pipe night.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

this afternoon/evening I had a bowl of LTF in my italy dublin, the yummy hayish/grassish notes coming through till the end when the fig/raisin notes takes over, and I know I'm at the end of the bowl 
troy


----------



## phager

This evening, I smoked half a bowl of Frog Morton: On The Town, in my Grabow Royal Duke. Very nice smoke, with a nice amount of sweetness to it, and a good bit of smokiness to counterbalance it.

I'm not great at picking up subtle nuances in tobacco, but I do know I really like this one!


----------



## commonsenseman

A bowl of Irish Flake in my Ted Laird.


----------



## mbearer

A nice long slow bowl of LTF while watching the pats game

Had a nice bowl of Butternut Burley for breakfast.


----------



## Bunker

Tried a bowl of Three Oaks Syrian this morning, not bad at all. Will be trying this one again tomorrow - thanks MarkC.


----------



## Hoplophile

Old Gowrie in a Tinsky Canadian.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I've got a hodgepodge of aromatics that I bought early on, none of which are particularly good by themselves. I have tinkered with mixing them in different proportions with an extra measure of burley. The final product is much better than any of them alone, though still nothing to get too excited about. I use this mixture in a pipe when working in the yard and it is really a good fit. 

Later in the afternoon I had a delightful and delicious bowl of BBF that had been drying out in the pipe for a full day and a half. This really brings out some nice flavors.

Tonight will be an english mixture I got from Tobacmon in a trade. Thanks Paul!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by 3/4 bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: The flavors were absolutely great; my new 606 Ex pipe is breaking in nicely and I would love to get another EX pipe next month.:nod: Earlier this evening I picked 4 nice fat red tomatoes from my three remaining vines which will be used for a salad tomorrow. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a hot but enjoyable pipe event.:martini:


----------



## TXsmoker

A bowl of Luxury Navy Flake in a meer Ive decided to color. Will follow it with a bowl of either Gray Havens, or Luxury roll in another, plain meer. Havent decided.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon in the crazy heat I had a bowl of H&H Virgina/perquie in my CG cob, nice smooth taste in the crazy heat wave we're having here in southern calif
troy


----------



## MarkC

I just loaded a bowl of McClelland's Virginia No. 24 in a Baronet EX prince, but that's for later. Right now it's FVF in a Stanwell 63. Betcha in-between I sneak the meer down for a bowl of GO: Smyrna No. 1 as well. Seems to be numbers night...

Edited to add:
Okay, I am no longer allowed to have more than one jar of tobacco on the kitchen table at a time. I just loaded up the FVF, put what was left of what I'd dried back in the jar and then stared stupidly at the "Union Square" label on the jar. Durrr.....


----------



## Hoplophile

Marlin Flake again tonight.

Cheers,
G


----------



## mbearer

Just cracked open a 4+ year tin of Mississippi Mud.. And this is going to do bad things for my TAD that I had fought off. I really enjoyed the sample IndigoSmokes gave me in the newbie trade so I bought the aged tin of of KHeff and man... some age just really melded this together. Makes me want to stockpile more of everything to try it aged.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> Okay, I am no longer allowed to have more than one jar of tobacco on the kitchen table at a time. I just loaded up the FVF, put what was left of what I'd dried back in the jar and then stared stupidly at the "Union Square" label on the jar. Durrr.....


Hey, you got your chocolate in my peanut butter...


----------



## Cpuless

No, you got Peanut Butter on my Chocolate...


----------



## Garin

Today I had a chunk of a flake from a long "golden slice" bulk from my local B&M. It wasn't bad, but I won't get it again. I also had an Aged Burley Flake, and once again was so very glad that I picked up that tin. If this is burley, sign me up.


----------



## tonkingulf

I smoked a bowl of leftovers consisting of Bayou Morning, Haunted Bookshop, LNF, Dengler Virginia Slices and LTF. It was actually really tasty. Smoked in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Jack Straw

John Patton Quad VA earlier.


----------



## commonsenseman

Dark Stoved in a Sav 320 (oops, I guess I did still have some left).


----------



## Fritzchen

SG Chocolate Flake folded and stuffed in a group 4 sized spigot billiard.

It was one of those occasional really thick SG flakes that I put out on the drying plate last night.

Boy, did that fat flake expand in the bowl! A single flake, circa 1.5 inches in length....

However it yielded another delicious, slow, cool smoke from this SG offering: latakia-forward at the beginning, but sweet, creamy chocolaty goodness from the middle to the end (which was nigh on 2 hrs.)

Heaven.


----------



## MarkC

What a post to read, knowing there's a tin of the stuff in the next room!

Right now I'm having a bowl of Escudo.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/3 bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I received a sample of SG Navy Flake from "Mr. Moo" (Thanks again Mr. Moo) and the flavor was very very good; it was definitely different from PS Navy Flake. I only had one bowl, but this seems to be my type of tobacco; so flavorful with a conservative honest tobacco taste.:hippie: Something tells me that I had better save up my nickels and dimes because I may be buying multiple blends of SG tobacco when it becomes available.:nod: I topped off these great smokes with an ice cold glass of "New Castle Brown Ale" brew and this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Bunker

Tried some Darkstar this morning on the way to work. 

Wasn't crazy about the flavor and just could not keep it lit so I finally gave up.


----------



## Brilliant

Had some Anniversary Kake in a no name estate, and enjoyed the phils 4th nl east championship


----------



## Jack Straw

AJ's VA/Per in a Pete 80s.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tambo/SWR mix ready for the late afternoon smoke. Bayou Morning and SG Golden Glow loaded up and ready for later in the evening.


----------



## Jack Straw

Gonna fire up my first bowl of Exhausted Rooster and then take a cat nap. Should be good.


----------



## MarkC

Bunker said:


> Tried some Darkstar this morning on the way to work.
> 
> Wasn't crazy about the flavor and just could not keep it lit so I finally gave up.


Yeah, Dark Star takes some concentration to keep going, at least for me.

Starting out with a bowl of mutt's mixture...the rubbed out stuff from the Union Square jar (which, if you read my other post, you know is actually Union Square and FVF) mixed with the dregs from the Laurel Heights jar, and a pinch of GO: Drama Reserve, just to make it interesting. The result? Let's say my respect for tobacco blenders has increased yet again; it's harder than it looks!


----------



## mbearer

Jack Straw said:


> Gonna fire up my first bowl of Exhausted Rooster and then take a cat nap. Should be good.


How was the ER? It's one of my favorites 

Tonight I am having some Butternut Burley watching NCIS with the wife(she got me hooked on it too *sighs*)

Then some Mississippi Mud in my Baki Meer 
Mike


----------



## keen smoke

Cool evening and McConnell's Red Virginia


----------



## GlassEye

Had some Dark Stoved in a Sav 804KS earlier today, and I am drying some LTF now for tomorrow. We finally have temperatures below 90 this week which is making for wonderful time outdoors with the pipe. p


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoying a nice glass of scotch with a delicious bowl of Christmas Cheer 09 on the patio. Such beautiful fall weather in northern Illinois tonight.


----------



## phineasrex

PS Balkan Supreme in the late afternoon and C&D Star of the East this evening, both from a no name french briar


----------



## Jack Straw

mbearer said:


> How was the ER? It's one of my favorites


It was good. I feel like the pipe I smoked it in wasn't the best for it though, the draw felt too open and it burned a little hot. The same pipe does the same thing with 3P's. But I think I know which pipe it will be perfect in.


----------



## tonkingulf

John Dengler Virginia Slices to break in the new Vauen


----------



## phager

Just finished up a bowl of TOI Limerick that I got from RJPuff's sampler. Very interesting blend. Strong in flavor with a bit of spice. I think I'll have to get more of this.

I tell you, if this job I'm going for comes through, I foresee my TAD and PAD going in to overdrive


----------



## MarkC

I had a bowl of Escudo earlier. People are obviously mistaken about this blend. Everyone knows I don't like perique, and this is tasty stuff. Obviously it has none. I'm going to have to try some other non-perique blends as well. Maybe Telegraph Hill, or St. James Flake...

Getting ready for a bowl of Union Square now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p This is my second bowl of SG Navy Flake (from Mr. Moo) and it was exceptionally good and the Tambolaka added that Kick at the end of the day.:hippie: Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes off of my three vines and I will use these in a salad tomorrow. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## TXsmoker

About to fire up some LNF, but I smoked a bowl of the roll earlier. Both quite enjoyable.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I wasn't quite ready to give it up for the night after the Bayou Morning so I fired up a bowl of an English blend I got from Tobacmon in trade, simply labeled "Blend No. 5". It was quite nice. On top of the tasty typical flavors, there were wisps of flavor coming through occasionally that I couldn't quite put my finger on. The best I can characterize them as would be spice notes. Like cloves and cinnamon. Very interesting stuff. As a bonus it passed the wife test too:whoo:. She thought it smelled like cinnamon rolls. In contrast, when I smoke Squadron Leader, she tells me it smells like a horse stall. Go figure...


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of anniversary kake in my CG cob, this is my 2nd bowl of anniversary kake, and I don't know wether I like or dislike it, maybe I will jar it and come back to it another time.
good luck with getting the job phager, and if you saw my celler yes your is gonna look just as bad as my if not worse hahaha.
Mark I swore escudo has perique, doesn't it?!
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

laloin said:


> smoked a bowl of anniversary kake in my CG cob, this is my 2nd bowl of anniversary kake, and I don't know wether I like or dislike it, maybe I will jar it and come back to it another time.


Some are crazy about it, others seem to have little use for it. I found that some extra time in the jar really helps it come into its own.


----------



## commonsenseman

1792 for breakfast with a cup of delicious Nicaraguan coffee.


----------



## gibson_es

Woke up, put on some pants, grabbed my pipe and poured me a glass of strawberry wine that I bought from a local winery.I believe he picture is proof that I just woke up. Lol.


----------



## cp478

Fribourg and treyer's Vanners Mixture that a good botl bombed me!


----------



## cp478

Sitting here in my recliner with a nice glass of iced tea smoking some stonehaven and filling in the address' on many a priority mail box. Preparing to do some mailing tomorrow.
If only Wagner Ride of the valkeries was playing!


----------



## cp478




----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in another MM Diplomat Corncob and finally I had 1/2 bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I enjoyed all of these tobaccos, but the SG Navy Flake was definitely unique in its flavor.:nod: I pm Mr. Moo and asked him if he knew of any other tobaccos like the Navy Flake and he said that it was somewhat one of a kind. Earlier this evening I picked 6 nice fat red tomatoes from my vines and most of these will go to my neighbor.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew which spoked to my pipes with my pipes then whispering in my ear; this was definitely a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Jack Straw

Classic scene!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Dunbar in a Nording and watching Bear Grylls run around in the snow.


----------



## cp478

Smoking some Dunhill Nightcap in a Savinelli Panel Billiard


----------



## slyder

Esoterica Margate in a Dr Grabow Savoy


----------



## tonkingulf

Dengler Black Mariah in a MM Missouri Pride


----------



## Garin

My poor flake pipes are overworked. I only have two, and they're seeing almost daily use. I think I'll have to find some more. Today was an easier day I guess, as I had a bowl of FMotB in my big Pete billiard, and then an Aged Burley Flake in my Pete tankard.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlin Flake tonight. Hate to say it mark but this stuff gives HOTW a run for it's money.


----------



## MarkC

cp478 said:


> Sitting here in my recliner with a nice glass of iced tea smoking some stonehaven and filling in the address' on many a priority mail box. Preparing to do some mailing tomorrow.
> If only Wagner Ride of the valkeries was playing!


Uh oh!


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Marlin Flake tonight. Hate to say it mark but this stuff gives HOTW a run for it's money.


Well, that was just too much to tolerate. Try out tin of Marlin Flake is now open; first bowl soon to be smoked! The tin aroma is fantastic, and I see Rattray's is really serious about this 'flake' thing!


----------



## MarkC

I think you're on to something here. But I think I should have grabbed my VaPer pipe rather than my Virginia flake pipe.


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of MacB Navy flake, in my italy bend dublin, doing the snorkle thing with blowing the smoke through my nose. Am really starting to smell and taste the different flavors of the Navy flake. yummie
troy


----------



## cp478

Just fired up some peterson irish oak in my vauen lovat.
Vitamin N is a kick in the forehead from irish oak. I LOVE IT!


----------



## mbearer

Just cracked open a tin of Exhausted Rooster for a trade I have going on so I have 2 flakes drying for me later  Only 4 months in the tin but MAN it smells GOOD after popping that baby  

Having some PaMbo while I wait (Prince Albert and Tambo) 

Breakfast was Mississippi Mud, with LBF on the ride home.


----------



## Garin

My late morning pipe was a Dunhill Light Flake, early afternoon was Erinmore flake, and late afternoon was a nice big bowl of FMotB.


----------



## Hoplophile

Penzance in a Ser Jacopo bent bulldog.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Jack Straw

I realized I fried my tastebuds the other day eating some food I have a mild oral allergy to, which is why everything has felt like it was smoking hot for the last two days. Time to start over again with a bowl of Exhausted Rooster!


----------



## TXsmoker

Smoking a bowl of Grey Havens in a Churchwarden I didnt know I had. I found a Churchwarden stem, and went looking for the pipe it fit. Turns out I had a Savinelli Churchwarden hiding in a Punto Oro box, with a short stem in it. I must say, I think Tolkien themed Tobacco's just seem to go best with a long stem.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Tonight I had some "Old Gowrie" in a Savinelli 320ks. 
Its a nice smoke. 

Vin


----------



## keenween

i tried luxury navy flake tonight from a sample, it was hitting steady on a relaxing sweetness...i liked!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally had 1/3 bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I loved all of these tobaccos; the Stonehaven, SG FVF and the Navy Flake were so so very flavorful; I was in "The Zone".:banana: Earlier this evening I picked two fat red tomatoes from my vines which will be used in a salad tomorrow.:nod: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "New Castle Brown Ale" brew which created such a pleasant pipe atmosphere which made this such a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> Having some PaMbo while I wait (Prince Albert and Tambo)


Had a bowl of Bayou Morning after dinner.

This was followed by, and I will follow mbearer's home-blend naming convention from above here, a bowl of Sir Walter RaMbo... :gn

:biggrin: Delicious.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlin Flake in a Sav 101 for me tonight. Might have to try some PaMbo or RaMbo soon though!


----------



## Bunker

Frog Morton on the drive into work this morning


----------



## cp478

a little gatlinburlier mellow moonshine


----------



## mbearer

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Had a bowl of Bayou Morning after dinner.
> 
> This was followed by, and I will follow mbearer's home-blend naming convention from above here, a bowl of Sir Walter RaMbo... :gn
> 
> :biggrin: Delicious.


Bayou Morning... Ahhh.... That is one of my staples 

Man.. RaMbo sounds WAY cooler then PaMbo though... Might have to pick up some Sir Walter now LOL 

More PaMbo this morning.. Gives a nice kick to start the day but not the full strength Tambo high...

LBF for the ride home.. Almost done an 8oz mason jar I have been working on... Looking forward to finishing it off so I can open up some Escudo to try my first ever bowl of that...


----------



## Jack Straw

Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake. This stuff gets better and better each time I smoke it!


----------



## vasypher

I'll be having some Full Virginia Flake in my new Jake Hackert pipe. Gotta break it in with my favorite tin.


----------



## Hoplophile

I'll smoke another bowl of Penzance tonight. Honestly, every time I smoke this I wonder why I even fart around with other English blends at all.

Cheers,
G


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Breaking in this new bent apply Savinelli Morino with some Hal' of the Wynd. Life is good.


----------



## slyder

Esoterica Margate


----------



## phager

Just finished a small bowl of FVF. Mmmmm Tasty stuff!


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a bowl of FVF right now myself. Probably another bowl of Marlin Flake later; Jeff was right about this one.


----------



## keenween

lux navy flake, followed by a bowl of vanilla ice cream


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had 1/3 bowl of Esoterica Penzance in a Savinelli 606 
EX followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had a bowl of Maple Street in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I had just received my Penzance and this was my first bowl and my only response is "Wow" and "Wow" again; this is some great tasting tobacco.:hippie: The next time around I will definitely get more than 8 ounces. These tobaccos were absolutely so so good that I simply sat in awe sipping my pipes while topping off these smokes with a small glass of brandy; this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## keen smoke

Fancied an english tonight (rare for me) and broke out some GLP Westminster that I jarred months ago. Really smooth and tasty stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Marlin Flake yet again, this time in my Ted Laird.


----------



## tonkingulf

Dengler Virginia Slices in the Vauen. Building that cake.


----------



## Jack Straw

1792 in the old Stan. How sweet it is.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon in the heat and humidly of calif, had a bowl of anniversary kake, in my CG, finally figured out what I was tasting was apericots, and chocolate heheh
nice stuff, thanks for the sample Mbear
troy


----------



## Hoplophile

Tonight will be Penzance yet again in a Boswell.

Cheers,
G


----------



## TXsmoker

Right now, 3P's in a meer, later, Grey Havens in my Churchwarden.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX and the flavors were so good.p I had wondered how the Penzance would taste after the Stonehaven but they went together so well with the subtle flavors of each coming out as I smoked. Earlier this evening I planted a Collard Green Tree in the space of one of my old tomato plants that I had gotten from a friend and I hope that this new plant will thrive; I have tasted these Collards before and they were delicious.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## mbearer

No time for pipes 90% of today.. But I just got home with a big box from C&D waiting for me... A nice batch of stuff to age and another 8 pack sampler...

Hitting the Berry Good right now looking for an aro that is socially acceptable as well as fulfilling to me...

I am thinking of Oriental silk next....
Mike


----------



## laloin

ER in my bent dublin this afternoon/evening, yummy overtunes of chocolat/raisens, and that great hayish/strawish taste of the Virginas in the background.
sad to see the end of the bowl
troy


----------



## mbearer

Ended up with C&D's Pasha's Dream last night instead for the second pipe not bad. Need some more time with that one... 

This morning was half a bowl of C&D Shandygaff before errands.. I like those Turkish blends so far. This one was definalty better on the last half of the bowl and seeing it was only half a bowl looking forward to trying a full pack.

Byzantium by C&D will be the one to try when I get home... Then either keep sampling or go with some tried and true blends... Ahhh all the choices 
Mike


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> looking for an aro that is socially acceptable as well as fulfilling to me...
> Mike


Anything rising above the rest of the pack??


----------



## mbearer

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Anything rising above the rest of the pack??


So far my go to is Autumn Evening.. EVERYONE loves the smell of it (Maple Syrup), its built on a VA base, and isn't goopy or wet.

The runner up is ButterNut Burley.

Still need to do alot more research though.. However, I have found that I just don't like majorly cavendish mixes so right now I am trying some CD blends built off of VAs or Burleys
Mike


----------



## Granger

Several years ago I bought some House of Windsor Revelation. I tried some from a tin, and the other tins I put aside to age. Then I forgot about it. I came across one of them the other day when rearranging and thought "What the hell?"

As far as I know HoW is gone now, and these blends are gone...but I do hear someone as a match blend for it.

Well...Revelation is awesome. I really enjoyed it. I filled up my BC Calabash, smoked me a WHOLE big bowl...and then loaded another meerschaum and smoked it.

A good night had by all...with a nice up of Earl Grey.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked some McConnell's SC before dinner in my Pete Kinsale.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 606 EX pipe that resulted in a long (21/2 hours) smoke of this wonderful tobacco. This tobacco was so flavorful and mellow even down to the ash in the bottom of this very large pipe; I always seem to come back to Stonehaven.p Earlier this evening I checked on my newly planted Collard Green Tree plant and the leaves were drooping; I had made sure that I used a "plant transfer shock" product and I hope that this plant survives the transplant.:noidea: I topped off this wonderful smoke with a small glass of brandy as I listened to "Some Oldies But Goodies" music; this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## Omahaboy

I had some Shortcut to Mushrooms in Dr. Grabow


----------



## vasypher

I filled my jumbo Boswell with Boswells premium Burley. Beautiful!!


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of H&H Vaper in my GC cob, was great tastes of coffee, carmel, and some nice forals, ahhhhh bliss, for bout 10 mins till the next customer walked up heh
troy


----------



## Garin

I cracked open a tin of irish flake yesterday. My first flake was harsh and unenjoyable. So today I tried again, but I let it dry out a little more, and I took a lot of care in getting it folded, stuffed, and lit nice and evenly all the way around. This time it was thoroughly enjoyable all the way through, except for some small bits getting stuck in the draught hole. But a quick pipe-cleaner insertion took care of that.

I didn't get knocked off my seat like I was half expecting too, but it certainly makes for a good nightcap.


----------



## MarkC

Just loaded a bowl of FVF. Consider me unavailable for the next hour or so...


----------



## chickenriceboo

Sunday was a lovely cloudy and slightly drizzly day - perfect for filling the house with smoke while I worked from home. Had EMP in a Nording Handmade (maybe my least favourite pipe), followed by Boswell's Dan's Blend in a BC Nosewarmer, then some C&D Habana Daydream (#420!) in a Jake Hackert (maybe my favouritest pipe).


----------



## mbearer

Yesterday after noon was come C&D Byzantium. I liked it a lot  The wife however wandered down about 3/4 of the way through the bowl and said "That one either REALLY stinks or you have been farting down here a lot" and I was innocent (this time). So that one will be a smoke while alone or outside hehe

She took a nap and I had some LBF (and I left the center in this time Troy) 

We then snuggled up on the couch watching some MST3K on Netflix so I tried out the Green River Vanilla from C&D and we both enjoyed that one. 

Ended the night with some Tambo straight up and delicious  
Mike


----------



## Zeabed

PS LBF in a Mastro de Paja _Castanea_ dublin.


----------



## mbearer

PS LTF on the way to work.. Nice sweet relaxing easy wake up on a damp raw rainy AM... 

PS LBF on the way home

I then packed my meer with C&D Captain Bob's Blend. This was a SURPRISE.. Ok so I am on the quest of an Aro that has a non-cavendish base not all cloying etc.. So I see Captain Bob's blend on the Aro's with Latakia section of C&Ds site.. Burley, Virginia, latakia, and perique with a topping.. So I am thinking Ok a nice american english but cased probably like Captain Black in Vanilla lets try. Nope.. The main bit that I couldn't stick my finger on was Grape... Yep Grape... According to research now the sauce is grape, vanilla, orange, caramel, black walnut and maple but I got the grape.. with an english.. It REALLY shouldn't work but... Well.. I think it did... I will do a better review once I have a few more bowls and some time to think.... 

Now I am having a nice bowl of H&H Classic Burley Kake... Nice relaxing easy and I don't have to think about it... I can sit back and enjoy it while thinking about the LAST smoke.
Mike


----------



## Hoplophile

Hal O' the Wind in a Tinsky bent panel.

Cheers,
G


----------



## keenween

I had my first bowl of Prince Albert. I read a lot of reviews for it, and still wasn't sure what to expect. It wasn't too bad, mild and a bit buttery. I'm glad it didn't taste like cigarettes to me. The big negative was that it had an artificial tinge in the taste, sort of reminded me of drinking diet pop. The positive is that it was no fuss. I might smoke this doing yard work...if I smoked a pipe doing yard work. I'm a 2-3 bowls a week guy, and for the price, I've found better. 

sidenote: stopped into the old b&m and was quickly reminded why I purchase all my tobacco online, all the tins were priced double what I see at my online vendors. I might pay 2 or 3 bucks extra per tin for a seldom drop-by, but no way would I buy at their prices.


----------



## GlassEye

Finished off some LTF from a few days ago this morning, then had some Opening Night which I will finish tomorrow. I still need to work on getting my newest estate acquisition smokeable, I received it in much worse condition than described.


----------



## TXsmoker

Grey Havens in my Sav Churchwarden again. Like this pipe, and like this tobacco.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were so very delightful; I love both of these tobaccos.ipe: Earlier this evening I picked 5 large red tomatoes off of my remaining vines; two were a little too ripe and can be cooked and three can be for a salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and the combinations of my pipes, brew, and light rain made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Earlier, FVF. Now, Opening Night. Have I mentioned that I was born in Virginia?


----------



## commonsenseman

Last night, to & from school:

-Marlin Flake in a Ted Laird
-Irish Flake in a Sav 101.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Last night:

Boswell Berry Cobbler in my bent Dr. Grabow

Tonight:

Dans Blend in my Boswell Rusticated Billiard


----------



## mbearer

The best pipe of the day is one I am having right now... I got some G&H Dark Birdseye in a trade with nate560 and its some really good stuff. Long thin ribbon cut that kinda knots up on its own, packs really nice and easy and lit like a dream. Thanks for the great trade Steve, Looking forward to trying the rest of it.
Mike


----------



## keenween

I gave my new meer the white cotton glove treatment smoking it for the first time. Smoked my first bowl of PS Balkan Supreme, I'm glad I liked it because I bought a pound of it based on just the reviews.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cumberland several times throughout the day.


----------



## TXsmoker

Smoking some Peterson's Perfect Plug that has been in the bowl for about 3 days. Great smoke in an L marked Charatans Make Perfection 321DC. I'll end up smoking some Grey Havens in the 'warden later, bowls packed.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had 3/4 bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of the last of the SG FVF (bomb from Commonsenseman) in a MM Diplomat corncob.p Today I was able to order a pound each of SG Navy Flake and SG FVF so I don't have to smoke sparingly. The flavors of these tobaccos were absolutely delightful; it is very difficult for me to reach for my old regular Skandanivik.:hippie: Earlier this evening I picked 6 "Big Jim" peppers from my plants which my wife will use in a dish tomorrow. I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which in conjunction with my pipes and outside rain made this a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## phager

Just finished up a bowl of FVF. Great smoke indeed!


----------



## Granger

Tonight I smoked Consolidated Buttered Rum in a Triple B Briar.

Then with a cup of Tea I broke out the Sugar Barrel in a Meerschaum with just a touch of Tambo in it for BITE!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Another evening of SG Golden Glow and Bayou Morning. Gonna have to switch things up a bit now that the weather is cooling off.


----------



## GlassEye

Started the day with some Opening Night, then cleaned my new estate GBD canadian some more. Later, first smoke in the GBD, it perfectly burned the LTF without relighting, despite the wind. I can tell the previous owner liked this pipe very much, maybe too much because the bowl has started to burn through, some mud should fix that and I will have a great smoking pipe. 

On a side note, I burned my finger tamping when a little ember crumb off the top stuck to my finger and burnt a small dot into the tip of my finger. I need to get a tamper.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, I've had that happen. You feel foolish, but you know you'll do it again if you don't get that tamper soon... 

Starting the evening with Union Square.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Instead of Dans Blend, I went with Boswell Mild English in my custom Sav Churchwarden. 

Very good smoke ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in another MM Diplomat corncob, and the flavors were so delightful and I could taste and appreciate the wonderful complex aromas and flavors of each of these tobaccos.p Earlier this evening I checked on my transplanted "Collard Green Tree" and the droopy leaves were up and the plant looks alive and ready to spread its leaves. I also picked 3 more fat red tomatos from my remaining vines-"so far, so good".:yo: I topped off these delightful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and the brew, pipes and the end of rain made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## keenween

LTF with a side of bengal tea.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Tilbury in a Savinelli 705 KS. 
Ruins of Isengard in a Baraccini pot later.
Yum.


----------



## tonkingulf

Had a quick Sillems Counsilor smoke in a MM Pony Express.


----------



## Garin

Again with a flake of Erinmore in the AM, and an Aged Burley Flake in the PM. 

I think I'm becoming a flake devotee.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Garin said:


> Again with a flake of Erinmore in the AM, and an Aged Burley Flake in the PM.
> 
> I think I'm becoming a flake devotee.


Garin! I am also becoming obsessed with flake tobaccos; they seem to be so flavorful and smoke so well.:ranger:


----------



## commonsenseman

Kendal Plug in a Ted Laird (basically a Flake after I cut it).


----------



## nickdanforth

House blend called "Private Reserve" from my local B&M in a Sav 601.


----------



## MarkC

Marlin Flake.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A first bowl of Irish Oak as the sun sets this evening.

I was jarring up some FVF I got from the recent shipment at Mars and a broad cathartic smile spread across my face as I considered that the next time I open up one of these jars will be at least 10 years from now. I'm going to be so pleased with my younger self in a decade or so to have 10+ yr. old FVF...p


----------



## nickdanforth

A little W.O. Larsen Signature tonight.


----------



## mbearer

My first 1.5lbs of 1792 came in... and boy did I enjoy a nice pipeful of it as I jarred up the rest  Welcome back my friend. 

Got my Squadron Leader in too... Still haven't tried it yet but MAN it smells strong and GOOD!!!! Wife didn't like it in the bag though and seeing we where hanging out for movie night I haven't tried it yet.. Will be my breakfast bowl in the AM though


----------



## Garin

Today I started with some (I believe?) Altadis 507-C golden slice flake. It was a bit of work getting a decent flake-size out of one of these big long crumbly slices, but in the end it rolled and stuffed quite nicely. It wasn't bad actually. I'm not sure that I'll buy much more of it, though, as I'm really looking forward to LGF!

Later on I went back to the Dunhill Light Flake. I think it's fair to compare it to the previous flake I had, and there was really no comparison. The LF was superb as always.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob. The SG Navy Flake has such a distinctive flavor and I really love this tobacco.p The flavors of these smokes were so delightful that I will repeat this sequence again in the future. Earlier this evening I ordered my mason jars for my pipe stash. I also picked two more fat red tomatoes from my vines that will be used in a salad tomorrow.:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" which combined with my pipes made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

MacB Navy flake tonight,
grrrrrrrrrrr you guys who were able to get FVF I hate jooh hehehheh, gratz who were able to buy some.
me well I missed the boat yet again, maybe next time hahah


----------



## Hermit

laloin said:


> MacB Navy flake tonight,
> grrrrrrrrrrr you guys who were able to get FVF I hate jooh hehehheh, gratz who were able to buy some.
> me well I missed the boat yet again, maybe next time hahah


At least four major sites had it.
You managed to miss them all?
Check 4noggins tomorrow.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW


----------



## mbearer

G&H Dark Birdseye for the ride to work man I am digging on that one...

My first ever bowl of Squadron Leader on the ride home.. Glad I got a LB of this now  

and while jarring up todays loot I threw some of the newly arrived G&H Dark Flake Scented into the Meer,,, OK NOW I understand the lakelands LOL I really think I like it though  
Mike


----------



## Garin

I started off with (what else?) a flake: this time Erinmore. Later on, I had a nice big bowl of my newly-acquired bulk MM 965. At first I thought, "hey, this isn't 965!" It seemed quite different, and not ... Dunhillish. But then as the bowl developed, I realized that:

1) it has been several months since I finished my last (and first) tin of 965, so even if it was identical I may not necessarily recognize it. Since that time many of my English-types have been periqued (Nightcap, FMotB), or SMM which I remember immediately thinking was quite different from the 965 when I started it. These may have skewed my memory.

2) even if it is different, it's so good that I don't care.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> My first ever bowl of Squadron Leader on the ride home.. Glad I got a LB of this now
> Mike


Squadron Leader is one of my favorites. In addition enjoying it on its own merits, it has the added bonus of being my A#1 wife repellent. :biggrin1: She hates the pouch aroma and the scent of a burning bowl.

I try to be a good, understanding husband most of the time and lend an ear to my wife's daily troubles. But there are times when I just don't have it in me to listen to the same droning problem that she doesn't want solved. Sometimes I can just nod my head occasionally and utter a "mmm hmmm" while concentrating on a nice bowl of Tilbury or Stonehaven. But there are times when I need to load up some Squadron Leader and make that droning sound fade away like the wisps of smoke rising from the pipe. :bounce:

But i digress...Golden Glow will be followed by Red Rapparee this pleasant evening. Red Rap is one of the Mrs.' favorites.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

University Flake in A sav bulldog. not sure about it yet.


----------



## TXsmoker

3P in a meer, Later my usual Grey Havens in a churchwarden.


----------



## laloin

how are you liking that G&H dark birds eye mbearer. I thought bout ordering some till I saw SG FVF was availbe for purchase heheh
troy


----------



## mbearer

laloin said:


> how are you liking that G&H dark birds eye mbearer. I thought bout ordering some till I saw SG FVF was availbe for purchase heheh
> troy


I am enjoying it and added a lb of it to the last order of 1792 (last one for a bit I swear.. 4.5 lbs will hold me for a bit)

Scored a lb of FVF too that I just jarred up today. Still haven't tried it yet but I have only heard great things. In another month or two I will open up the one tin I have left to try it out.
Mike


----------



## mike t

mac baren mixture in a pete rosslare 408 and a pete flame grain 05.
later this evening anni kake in a pipa croci


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> how are you liking that G&H dark birds eye mbearer. I thought bout ordering some till I saw SG FVF was availbe for purchase heheh
> troy


I agree with Mike, delicious stuff for sure. Reminds me of a rope, but in a much easier to smoke form (I still love ropes).

I don't have quite as much, but I'd like to stock up on it.



mbearer said:


> I am enjoying it and added a lb of it to the last order of 1792 (last one for a bit I swear.. 4.5 lbs will hold me for a bit)
> 
> Scored a lb of FVF too that I just jarred up today. Still haven't tried it yet but I have only heard great things. In another month or two I will open up the one tin I have left to try it out.
> Mike


4.5 lbs of 1792? Geeze, I'm jealous.

If anything, FVF will seem mild compared to your normal smokes. Awesome stuff though.


----------



## laloin

holy smokes, 4.5 lbs of the stuff, wow mike, your really stocking up hehhe, got any of the bird's eye for me to sample mike?
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were so so very good.p Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes from my vines; they are still producing.:hippie: I plan to give these to my neighbor who always gives me great limes from his trees. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was another great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambo/Velvet 50/50 mix.


----------



## MarkC

I'm treating myself to a bowl of FVF as a reward after going through the painful and monotonous chore of jarring up a pound of FVF. Yeah, it was miserable work. I can't understand why I was giggling the whole time...


----------



## Hermit

MarkC said:


> I'm treating myself to a bowl of FVF as a reward after going through the painful and monotonous chore of jarring up a pound of FVF. Yeah, it was miserable work. I can't understand why I was giggling the whole time...


What did you think of the new batch?
I thought it was pretty damn good.
That's why I bought a metric buttload 
to put away for the loooong haul.


----------



## MarkC

I haven't smoked any of the new yet, but the aroma is jawdropping!


----------



## keenween

MarkC said:


> I'm treating myself to a bowl of FVF as a reward after going through the painful and monotonous chore of jarring up a pound of FVF. Yeah, it was miserable work. I can't understand why I was giggling the whole time...


any tips? you roll the flakes or cut the, down to size?


----------



## Commander Quan

With my recent delivery of 1792 I decided that it would finally be OK to smoke that last bowl full I had been saving in it's mason jar that was to only be smoked under the following conditions; 
1. I had to be given my last rites
2. The breakout of nuclear war
3. Human enslavement by an alien master race. 
4. I procured more 1792

Luckily it was #4 so I shook the flake bits into the pipe and enjoyed this blend for the first time in months.


----------



## MarkC

keenween said:


> any tips? you roll the flakes or cut the, down to size?


Well, my method is pretty wasteful, now that think of it. I use the wide half-pint jars, and just put 1.75 ounces in each so they're similar to the tins. Lot's of wasted space in there, but I figure the tins have plenty of wasted space as well with no harm. I just grab the flakes that are going in the tin in one batch and have them circle the inside of the jar. That way I don't have to worry about cutting at this point. I regretted cutting my Stonehaven last year to cram it in jars, so I thought I'd try it this way.

Smoking my last bowl of Moe's Confetti before heading out to work; looks like Rich gets my next order!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> I regretted cutting my Stonehaven last year to cram it in jars, so I thought I'd try it this way.


For aesthetic reasons or packing/smoking?

Started off tonight with some Golden Glow. Just got a major trade bomb today from mbearer (my mailbox is a wreck!), so I'll dig in to some of the C&D Plantation Evening he sent later tonight. Thanks Mike!


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> For aesthetic reasons or packing/smoking?


Oh, purely aesthetic; it's not like I could pack a whole flake in any of my pipes anyway!

Snuck home for a bowl for lunch; finishing off the bowl of Moe's Confetti I didn't finish last night.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of PS golden Dansk, terrible stuff. it smells and taste like marshmellows the whole way, and at the end of the bowl, you get a taste of buttered toast, bah don't know if I can finish off this 2 oz sample I got
troy


----------



## slyder

wessex burley slice in a Stanwell Colonial #64


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were "So Dang Good".p Earlier this evening I picked two more fat red tomatoes off of my vines; they are still producing. I will have these tomatoes for a salad tomorrow.:nod: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew which combined with a nice warm evening made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## nickdanforth

Some W.O. Larsen Signature. Not my all-time favorite, but it's not bad, and it's very tolerable for non-smokers that I'm hanging out with.


----------



## TXsmoker

My usual Grey Havens, but I packed a few bowls of various tobacco's for a couple of days of in bowl aging.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I really enjoyed the flavors of these tobaccos. Earlier this evening I picked off some of the wilted leaves from my newly transplanted "Collard Green Tree", but there were several new leaves sprouting from the plant.:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which had that beautiful white foam on this dark brew resulting in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

this afternoon/evening smoked a bowl of PS Navy flake, from my newbie sample pak from RJ.
now that I have my smoking down, I was tasting wonderful hayish/strawish notes.
have to order some more, next month, since my budget for my TAD is spent
troy


----------



## MarkC

Marlin Flake. I don't know if I'd put this as high in my rankings as HOTW or not, but the fact that I can even consider the question tells me I need to get some of this stuff in my cellar!


----------



## mbearer

Didn't get much pipe time in this weekend sadly. But I did enjoy some 1792 and more of that lovely Dark Birdseye.. 

This morning going back to the basics... Bayou Morning in the morning and Plantation Evening on the drive home. I love this combo, and those two baccy's just will always rate high with me I believe. 

Not sure what to have tonight before the bowling league... I will figure it out though  
Mike


----------



## mbearer

G&H Dark Flake UNscented this time. 

The rest of the 4 oz of each are safely jarred away now ready to come out in 6 months when I can compare/update notes.... but, so far I think I am going to need another lb or two of both of these blends..

There are just so many good blends out there...


----------



## TXsmoker

MacB's Golden extra in a In a Wilmer Extra Grain that has an enormous bowl. I think I like this pipe. Later, more Grey Havens, can I get this stuff in bulk? Tins arent big enough.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

FVF in a Savinelli egg
Squadron Leader in a Baranccini dublin
Ruins of Isengard in a Baranccini pot

. . .so far so good!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Yesterday was an aromatic day. I seldom have aros and hardly ever back to back, but yesterday was a triple play. Morning coffee was matched with a stowaway sample of Maple Street from a trade with Tobacmon--thanks Paul! I had tried this once before and though, meh, its a too little wet/PG laden. Paired with some strong coffee on a cool morning though, it was quite nice. I had left this one loaded in a pipe for several days so it was reasonably dry and did not bite.

The remainder of the day was spent at the ballpark. For these occasions, I take along some crowd pleasing aros. Smokers are usually banished to prescribed locations, but I usually get no scowls among the general public if I have a nice-smelling blend in the pipe. In fact, its usually just the opposite. I had a first bowl of C&D Green River Vanilla from a trade with mbearer--thanks Mike! This one surprised me. There was virtually no vanilla aroma in the pouch. I dried it out on the sunday paper I was reading for 20 minutes or so and loaded 'er up. It smoked easy but I was surprised at the body it had. If there was vanilla in the flavor of the smoke, it was very lightly applied. I can't comment on the aroma but I think it was quite muted compared to a captain black or one of that ilk. Most surprising though, was the end of the bowl, where I got a noticiable gut punch from the nic. 

After an ice-cold beer and a double handful of salted peanuts, I set out some C&D Berry Good to dry (also from trade with mbearer). This one had a nice, understated pouch aroma. 20 minutes in the sun and she was ready to load and light. It lit easily and stayed lit almost to the bottom. Granted I may have been puffing on a bit of an accelerated pace, but nonetheless it was a delightful smoke. The flavors were true to the name of the blend. Sweet dark berry fruit, a bit of graham cracker and some vanilla to tie it together. What was particularly nice was the light hand that was used to flavor this blend. I really do not enjoy blends that are over-sauced and flavored in your face. This one was done just to my liking. I'll have to have a few more bowls of each of these to decide if they warrant ordering more, but as it stands their chances are good.

Thanks again, Mike. I thoroughly enjoyed them!

This afternoon was a home-blend I go to often...Any of a number of burleys (this time H&H Old Companion) mixed with SG Firedance Flake. I've had Firedance Flake by itself a bunch of times and it just doesn't do it for me. However, mixed with a good basic burley blend, I like it a whole lot more. If you have some Firedance Flake and, like me, are not wild about it by itself, give this mix a try.

Tonight, I've got a bowl of Golden Glow waiting and I might get to that bowl of C&D Plantation Evening I didn't get around to a couple nights ago.


----------



## manny816

A day of first's for me. This afternoon I had my first bowl ever of FVF and this evening I am enjoying my first bowl of Blackwoods flake.

Life is good!


----------



## thewileyman

Squadron Leader. Good stuff!


----------



## vasypher

Smoked a Mario Grandi with a little Boswells Countryside. Yum....


----------



## Cpuless

Just enjoyed a nice bowl of Christmas Cheer '09 that I packed a week ago. Enjoyed it with a nice glass of port to celebrate my finishing up my [Glory of the Icecrown Raider (10 Man)] Achievement in WoW. I have to say, packing a bowl and letting it sit for a week before smoking does wonders when it come to any gurgle or smoking hot.

I don't think I'm going to smoke any bowls that haven't been left to sit for at least a few days now. If you haven't tried just letting a bowl sit for a few days before smoking, its worth trying to see the difference it can have on difficult blends.


----------



## tonkingulf

Classic Burley Kake in a cob. Great stuff


----------



## MarkC

Having a half bowl of HOTW in my new Stanwell bent egg. You know, I would have turned my nose up at this kind of shape back in the seventies, but I love it now. Of course, the incredible sandblasted grain doesn't hurt things at all...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and these resulted in a long flavorful experience.p Earlier this evening I picked two more fat red tomatoes from my vines and these I will consume this evening in a dish prepared by my wife.:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which made this a very relaxing pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

smoked a great bowl of HOTW thanks to MarkC for the sample I must lay my lands on serveral lbs of the stuff, luckly Ratrays can be found everywhere on the Evenders hehe
great strawish/hayish notes from the beginning to the end, with a hint of carmel every soo often.
didn't know it was a broken flake thou hehe
troy


----------



## mbearer

Dark BirdsEye for breakfast. Stronger then my normal morning blend in Vitamin N but it does start the day off nice  

Plantation Evening loaded up to take me home. 

Tonight when I get home the sample trade from Diodon N (TJ) should be sitting in my mailbox... Oh where to start  Thanks again for the trade bro I am glad you are enjoying the samples you got, and I know you knocked some good ones off my wish list as well  
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs

I flew out with only 4 tins and 4 pipes, so repeat my list for the past 3 weeks and the next 3 weeks.

HOTW in a Johs b'dog
McCletchup Gray Havens in a Bjarne rhodesian
Escudo in a Peterson b'dog
LGF in a Nording Eriksen

Hmmm does get a little repetitive, no wonder I keep 20 tins open at any given time!


----------



## manny816

Enjoying a bowl of Larry's Blend


----------



## Garin

I had a bowl of Kentucky Select Organic. It was a nice light toasty virginia with the barest hint of the agave or whatever they put on it. I figure it's a nice tobacco for breaking in my soon-to-be flake pipe. It finished much too quickly, however, so I followed it up with a bowl of Dunhill Light Flake in my tankard. That was a very interesting contrast to the first, with the much richer fruitier virginias in that one compared to the KSO.

This afternoon I dipped into the bulk MM 965, and was reminded again of how much I like it. I think it's my favourite English.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Marlin Flake in a Savinelli Canadian.
HotW in a Savinelli egg. 
After buying gobs of SG products lately, I really appreciate how ready-to-smoke Rattray products are. A little drying out, and you're good to go.
In my limited experience. . .I'll take aged FVF over any other VA, but since i don't have an established cellar, I'm thankful for Rattray and Solani.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nice bowl of AJ's VAPer earlier. 

This weekend I went camping with my girlfriend up in New Hampshire, which was just great. I thought about it and it was the first actual vacation I've had since August of 2007! Everything else has just been family oriented, either mine or hers. But not a soul out there to bother us, since we were on private property (although we did hear a pack of wolves take down some sort of animal nearby the first night while we were sleeping :shock. Had some nice campfire bowls, including Dunbar in a Pete Kinsale Bulldog Saturday night, and Sammy Gawith St. James Flake on Sunday in a Nording. Both were, as Moe would say, great pipe events.


----------



## keenween

scottish cake

sublime sweet and spicy finish meditating as a cricket wandered from dead fallen leaf to the next on the driveway in front of me


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Skandinavik in a Savinelli 606 EX.p Yesterday morning I noted that my corncobs (3) were beginning to taste a little sour so I washed all three in soap and water and followed up with a bleach mixture; I know that on corncobs I cannot use the "salt and alcohol" treatment.:yo: This evening the Stonehaven had such a sweet almost magical quality to its flavor that I was in sheer blisss.:hippie: Earlier this evening I picked 3 more fat red tomatoes and they just keep on coming. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

bowl of ER in my bent dublin this evening & tobacco barn, and some great conversation 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Finishing up a bowl of FVF before I crash. Earlier today was Marlin Flake and McClelland's Orient 996. I've got to say, this is the worst bowl of FVF I've had in a while. Ah, the joys of breaking in a new pipe...


----------



## mbearer

I had Diodon's trade waiting for me when I got home WOW TJ thanks man great trade  

After much back and forth I started with G&H Balkan Flake from the trade.. Tasty but it didn't seem to like fold and stuff because the bottom half of the bowl would NOT stay lit for me. So going to rub it out for the next run. 

Went back to C&D Oriental Silk after that. Still torn about this blend. I REALLY like the flavor ALOT.. but it does weird things to my tongue and mouth so I am going to mess with the puffing cadence and bowl size. 

This morning was Bayou Morning that had been sitting packed for a day.. Such a nice blend... 

And on the ride home I have some LTF packed and ready to roll. 
Mike


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Finishing up a bowl of FVF before I crash. Earlier today was Marlin Flake and McClelland's Orient 996. I've got to say, this is the worst bowl of FVF I've had in a while. Ah, the joys of breaking in a new pipe...


Now Mark you did remember to wash your hands before you smoke right hehehheh
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> After much back and forth I started with G&H Balkan Flake from the trade.. Tasty but it didn't seem to like fold and stuff because the bottom half of the bowl would NOT stay lit for me. So going to rub it out for the next run.
> Mike


Hey Mike--sorry I didn't write it on the bag but that was Sam Gawith Balkan Flake not G&H. I had the same issue with burning on that one. That flake seems to be on the moist side.

Had some Burley/Firedance on the way home today. Going to finally get to that bowl of Plantation Evening tonight...after a bowl of Golden Glow.


----------



## thewileyman

Tried some McClelland's McRaspberry tonight. It was pretty good, I think. I'll have to give it a few more tries before I decide whether I really like it or not.


----------



## GlassEye

Had a bowl of Opening Night in my GBD canadian, while cracking open some black walnuts I harvested a few weeks ago. Also, I got to try out my new lighter, a KGM Thunderbird pipe insert for Zippos. I really like this thing, it lights a bowl better than anything I have tried, and they are inexpensive; about $15 (4.25 using an eBay coupon). Now I am enjoying my evening cup of tea, Elmwood Inn Mayor's Cup. p


----------



## phineasrex

H&H Daybreak in a no name french briar this morning and PS Balkan Supreme in a Pete bulldog this evening.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Mac B Vanilla Creme Loose Cut in a Savinelli special edition pipe (carved and labeled for the B&M in Ann Arbor, MI), paired with a cup of Good Earth Original tea (a sweet and spicy tea similar to chai, with notes of cardamom and cinnamon).


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

phineasrex said:


> H&H Daybreak in a no name french briar this morning and PS Balkan Supreme in a Pete bulldog this evening.


Mmm...Daybreak. Good choice :tu


----------



## mrsmitty

Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## TXsmoker

McClellands Honeydew in a Comoy's 309XXL and later, some Grey Havens in a Sav Churchwarden.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were "right on".p This Penzance is really a great tobacco; I am sorry that I only got 8 ounces.:nod: Earlier this evening I again picked two more fat red tomatoes which will be used in my salad tomorrow. I topped off these great smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this an enjoyable evening.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of 1792 & a bowl of Marlin Flake while spending some time with friends tonight, it was a truly great pipe event. :wink:


----------



## MarkC

Right now I'm having my first bowl ever of Autumn Evening. First Escudo takes away my "I hate perique", and now I can't even claim to hate aromatics. I can see why people like this; tasty stuff!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> Right now I'm having my first bowl ever of Autumn Evening. First Escudo takes away my "I hate perique", and now I can't even claim to hate aromatics. I can see why people like this; tasty stuff!


Mark, these insidious pipe heathens have stripped you of your moral compass. Next thing you know you'll be ordering exclusively from Altadis. You need to smoke 3 stout bowls of HOTW to purge thyself...:biggrin1:


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Dan's Blend in my bent Ardor :hat:


----------



## mbearer

Last night was G&H Brown Flake Scented.. It was OK but I prefer the dark flake better both scented and un... 

This morning was a nice bowl of LTF that had been sitting in the pipe for a little over a day.. 

The ride home is Dark Birdseye


----------



## Requiem

Long time since I posted here. 

Lately, been smoking mostly St. Bruno, BBF and Dunhill Standard Mixture.
Opened a tin of Frog Morton Across the Pond a few days ago and smoking it right now.


----------



## Garin

A flake day, naturally! I started with the aged burley flake this morning, and an erinmore flake rounded out the afternoon.

I may indulge in an irish flake this evening too, if the mood strikes me.


----------



## Pipe Organist

FMotT in my Preben Holm Crown, which I often forget I own. Then, as I'm filling it I realize why I don't smoke it often . . . I can comfortably fit my entire thumb inside the bowl. Smoking this pipe is a commitment, let me tell you!


----------



## tonkingulf

Gatlinburlier Newfound Blend in a cob.


----------



## WWhermit

For me, Tudor Castle again.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

After the post in the review section I had to break out the Solani White & Black and fire up the Svendborg. Good times.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Back in the early part of the year, I ordered a variety of OTC burleys to sample. These included Prince Albert, Carter Hall, Granger, Kentucky Club Mild, Half&Half, and Sir Walter Raleigh straight and aromatic. Sir Walter Raleigh straight has become my favorite to mix with Tambo and I recently finished off a pouch. I decided to open up the SWR aromatic and see what that was all about. To be honest, I was thinking it would be very close to plain SWR and I could immediately resume blending it with Tambo. Wrong.
And wrong in a good way.

I had a bowl of SWR aromatic this morning with coffee and it was...Good! The base tobacco was much like (if not the same) as regular SWR, which means a nice solid burley mix that didn't bite, wasn't sour or funky, and smoked cool. The advertisement says it is treated with some kind of Danish and French liquors. If you like hazelnut crumble on pumpkin pie, or hazelnut flavored coffee, thats what this blend offers. I happen to like hazelnut quite a lot so it was a delightful surprise. I'll smoke this a few more times to make sure it wasn't a fluke, but I forsee a tub of this on my next order! If you are a hazelnut fan, give it a whirl.

This afternoon I realized that my tin of Marlin Flake had passed the 6 month mark and with all the recent fuss about it, I promptly popped it open. Wow, what a great tin aroma! I'm going give this a couple of days to sit and have a first bowl over the weekend. 

Tonight, Golden Glow and another dance with Plantation Evening.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> .....This afternoon I realized that my tin of Marlin Flake had passed the 6 month mark and with all the recent fuss about it, I promptly popped it open. Wow, what a great tin aroma! I'm going give this a couple of days to sit and have a first bowl over the weekend.....


The tin aroma is delightful isn't it?

Don't worry, that's not the only good part of MF!


----------



## Fritzchen

commonsenseman said:


> The tin aroma is delightful isn't it?
> 
> Don't worry, that's not the only good part of MF!


Ditto!

Can't imagine not having MF around.....


----------



## Garin

As threatened, I came home and pressed my Dublin pipe that usually serves up escudo into service for an Irish flake. Amazing stuff!


----------



## TXsmoker

Ran out of Grey Havens, so Im fininshing off the last of my burley flake while a few other selections do some in pipe aging for a couple of days.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of SG 1792 in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I finally got my first order of tobacco in and I took a whole flake of FVF and folded it into my 606 EX and I was in a state of happiness. I followed up with my two ounce sample of 1792 and I was shocked at the unusual smooth flavorful smoke which had a beautiful powerful kick of strength to it; this smoke is powerful and I will keep it for my smaller pipes.:hippie: Earlier this evening I picked two more fat red tomatoes from my vines and I will pass these on to my neighbor. I topped off these wonderful and surprising smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden" brew which resulted in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of MacB's Navy flake in my bent dublin.
came home to my package from 4noggins, now I need to buy some canning jars.
the 8oz of 1792 smells amazing from the package, gonna give it some age, see what that does.
troy


----------



## MarkC

In tune as always, Marlin Flake in my new Stanwell Golden Danish egg.

Edited to add: Ah...this is delicious! I declare this pipe to be officially broken in!


----------



## mbearer

Had some Dark Bird's Eye last night while fixing a friends computer and the wife got home sooner then expected.. She walked into the media room took a deep breath and went.. "What is that one? I really like it.. can't describe it.. Smells DIFFERENT... But I like it" WOOT!!!!!!! Not only will it stay high in the rotation but it is Wife Approved and asked for now WITH it's nice nic hit too  

1792 on the way to work this AM... OK I LOVE this stuff... But think it was a LITTLE much first thing in the morning before eating and coffee LOL I was feeling the Nic hit big time the last 20 minutes of the ride to work. 

For the ride home I have some St James Flake from my trade with Diodon... Really looking forward to this one with everything I have heard. It is a pretty baccy just looking at it and the smell is great so.. is it 4:30 yet???
Mike


----------



## SmoknTaz

Having a bowl of 4nogs Britt's Balkan. This is some tasty stuff.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just set a rib roast on a 4 hour braising adventure, and then had a bowl of Cumberland in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Jessefive

I have a bowl of Tambo packed and ready for the evening. This will be my first taste, and I can't wait! I prepped it myself, so hopefully it smokes well...


----------



## CaptainEnormous

What's type of tobacco would you compare the Tambo to (Va? Burley? Cigar?)?
I see a lot of people are interested in that stuff.


I'm smoking the last of a 100g tin of Rattray's Marlin Flake I bought last winter. Delicious. I've too many other VAs to be trying, so I won't buy more now. But I won't forget about this blend for the future.


----------



## Jessefive

Those that have already smoked it probably can say better, but I think technically its a burley (or very similar), with a heavy flavor and nic hit. I can let you know for sure in a couple hours ipe:


----------



## Sam_Wheat

I'm trying to decide what I will be smoking tonight. FVF more than likely!


----------



## phineasrex

On a small vacation, so I did a brief tour of some manhattan tobacconists today. This morning, perhaps ironically, it was Chelsea Morning in my Hackert. Black Mallory this afternoon, also in my Hackert. Probably Balkan Supreme with several refreshing fizzy beverages a little later to help ease my tired feet.


----------



## mbearer

CaptainEnormous said:


> What's type of tobacco would you compare the Tambo to (Va? Burley? Cigar?)?
> I see a lot of people are interested in that stuff.


I can't compare it to anything really in the tobacco world.. a very earthy STRONG Earl Grey tea with a ton of nicotine maybe? And alot of spice. Maybe some moss thrown in. It is really delicious IMO.

The baccy itself is kind of stiff, and oily... more brittle as well to what I am used to...

Hard for me to describe but I tried  
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw

Tambo's something like GH Brown Rope crossed with black tea, except much earthier and turned to "11."


----------



## WWhermit

Had some Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Savinelli Tundra this morning. Yum.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Just tried JFH's Dusk in my Baraccini pot (reserved for aeros). 
. . .another tasty topping on a flavorless "store" blend base. So frustrating. Why don't more B&Ms use quality tobaccos when they make their house blends? Are there really that many people who just want to taste the casing?


----------



## hunter1127

1st bowl of GH Bosun Cut Plug in Peterson St. Pat's 2010 B34


----------



## Granger

Sat on the back porch tonight enjoying "Bob's Blend" with dad (Bob) in an IMP Meerschaum with a 9mm filter.


----------



## laloin

enjoyed some H&H Vaper from the samples Mbearer sent me, have to say it gonna take some getting used to.
and I'm down to maybe 4 or 5 bowls full, do I want to buy more? Still on the fence bout that heheh
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p This was my first try at Squadron Leader and it was a great smoke with a wonderful flavor and the Navy Flake is on my rotation. Earlier this evening I had some friends over and we talked about cigars and pipes.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which went so well with my friends and pipes; this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Garin

In the crisp, cold (freezing, even) darkness of the yard, I had another great Irish flake tonight. I love this stuff. It's rough on the light, and at times there are glimmers of that ferocity, but most of the time it's a surprisingly mellow and delicious pipe.


----------



## MarkC

I'm looking forward to trying that, but I'm going to let mine set a bit longer.

Tonight was FVF followed by Marlin Flake.


----------



## Hoplophile

Starting the day with Hal O' the Wynd...

Cheers,
G


----------



## mbearer

The first go at St James Flake was GOOD. Very sweet baccy I could see it pairing great with a dark bitter black coffee or IPA Beer. Nice and smooth.

Topped off the night with Dark Birdseye and PaMbo

This morning I was looking for spicy so some Exhausted Rooster in a cob and I have some Oriental Silk packed up and ready to roll for after. Rest of the day is up in the air 
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman

Finishing off a day of splitting wood, with a big bowl of 1792 & a Sam Adams Cream Stout. Ahhhhh......it was worth it.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon/evening had a bowl of H&H Vaper in my CG cob. Funny thing is I was late for work this afternoon, and I had pulled a flake of PS Lux twist flake to smoke, and I left my tin that I carry flakes to smoke with at home. Only think I had to smoke was the H&H Vaper go figure.
2 bowls of the stuff in a row heh
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Marlin Flake. This stuff has potential, but I think it will improve with a bit more time in the open tin. Need to revisit this in a couple weeks and see how it opens up.

Also had a bowl of the new St. James Flake w/ the "bonus" latakia infusion. It is definitely there. Not a lot, but at light up it is very noticeable. Mid-bowl it fades and gives way to the perique. As serendipity would have it, when I lit this bowl my wife immediately smiled and said "Mmmmm, what is that one?". I told her and explained that it was something of a botched batch. I asked her if it made the list of wife-friendly blends or wife repellents. She chuckled and said it was nothing like that horse manure (which is what she calls Squadron Leader) I sometimes like to smoke. After a few more long contemplative sniffs, she declared, "I really like that one". So there you have it. Thank you errant blending monkey at Samuel Gawith!:biggrin1:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Haddo's Delight. I love the flavors but it's a little too strong for my palate.


----------



## nickdanforth

A bit of MC Grand Orientals Classic Samsun in my GBD Prehistoric Billiard.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square earlier, FVF right now. I'd better break out something oriental later;the meer is looking at me with these sad eyes...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flakes in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by 1/2 bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: This was my first bowl of Kendal Cream and I found it to be very mild with some nice mellow flavors; this tobacco will be a counterweight to my Tambolaka and SG 1792.:hippie: Earlier this evening I checked on my tomato vines and there were a few red ones left but I decided to wait to pick them for another day; the end of my vines may be in sight. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which in conjunction with my new 320 EX pipe made this a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## Granger

Picked up two ounces of Maple & Rum tobacco in a B&M that was next door to the place we ate dinner. It was kinda sad, the store was about 80% empty. A pipe wall with only a few pipes, a giant walk in humidor with only a few cigars, a lot of empty space. The owner basically said he was only still open because he has the space leased for next to nothing, he is a widower, and he likes to sit in the shop and talk to the regulars who drop in daily for a smoke (the cigars and pipe tobacco he keeps in stock are what those folks smoke). Years ago this was a huge and busy smoke shop that was always packed.

Well, I took that Maple & Rum and smoked it in a BC Calabash. It tasted like...well the Maple was VERY present, the entire bowl, but the rum flavor barely came through. It was a pleasant smoke...but not one I would want again.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Granger said:


> Picked up two ounces of Maple & Rum tobacco in a B&M that was next door to the place we ate dinner. It was kinda sad, the store was about 80% empty. A pipe wall with only a few pipes, a giant walk in humidor with only a few cigars, a lot of empty space. The owner basically said he was only still open because he has the space leased for next to nothing, he is a widower, and he likes to sit in the shop and talk to the regulars who drop in daily for a smoke (the cigars and pipe tobacco he keeps in stock are what those folks smoke). Years ago this was a huge and busy smoke shop that was always packed.
> 
> Well, I took that Maple & Rum and smoked it in a BC Calabash. It tasted like...well the Maple was VERY present, the entire bowl, but the rum flavor barely came through. It was a pleasant smoke...but not one I would want again.


I wonder what business would be like now if he was fully stocked? Could be a good business venture for a puffer!


----------



## mbearer

Great day for puffing so far  

Breakfast was my first bowl of Grousemoor from my trade with Diodon. Good stuff there. 

Then had a HUGE cob of PA while mowing the lawn and getting up some of the thousands of Acorns I have in my front yard. 

A bowl of Dark BirdsEye after lunch at the start of the Pat's game. So glad I traded for that with Nate560

Then my first bowl of Sillem's Red also from Diodon. Need to play around with that one some more but it wasn't to bad not sure if I will order it but I will definalty enjoy the rest of the trade. 

Just finished a bowl of 1792.. LOVE that stuff. Can't wait for it to get some age on it as well. It's fantastic right now, but 6+ months in the jar will do it even better. 

Skiff Mixture will be next. It's loaded and ready to roll in a bit. 

Mike


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Today was a nice day at the ballpark, so I kept to crowd-friendly aros. Started with Reiner Green Label (from IndigoSmoke--thanks John!), moved on to Firedance Flake/burley mix, then finished off with C&D Berry Nice (with a bit extra Green River Vanilla added, both from mbearer--thanks Mike!). All fine, tasty smokes that elicited smiles from others around; I'll be invited back.

Tonight will be a bowl of BBF that has been in the pipe for 3 days (it should be perfect about now) and a final one of Red Rapparee to close out the evening.

Cheers all. Hope you have had a chance to relax with a nice pipe-full this weekend.


----------



## nickdanforth

Some GLP Barbary Coast today.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Peterson Irish Flake in my unfinished Savinelli. Needed something strong after that loss to the Patriots. . .It delivered.


----------



## Hoplophile

Penzance in a vintage Charatan Canadian.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Granger

SmoknTaz said:


> I wonder what business would be like now if he was fully stocked? Could be a good business venture for a puffer!


I think that with the diminshing marketplace for tobacco that it is hard to open a tobacco store. The store in question has been in its location for years and used to be a huge business and fully stocked. The area around it has died out and the city has passed a law that you cannot smoke in the store. The landlord has a clause that he can be kicked out if people smoken the store.

Why I think there would be a fun, almost romantic notion, to run a nice pipe shop/tobacco shop, you would need to be in a huge city or a major tourist town, have a cigar lounge, and realize that the way populations shift (well at least in the south) it is hard to last a long time.


----------



## WWhermit

nickdanforth said:


> Some GLP Barbary Coast today.


That's some good stuff!

I had another round with Bullseye Flake again, myself.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

WWhermit said:


> I had another round with Bullseye Flake again, myself.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Thought you'd appreciate this. I just opened up a year old jar of AnniKake. :jaw:
Wow the aroma of this baccy is incredible. I had to load up a pipeful for tomorrow evening. Can't wait to see how the flavor compares to the jar aroma.


----------



## WWhermit

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this. I just opened up a year old jar of AnniKake. :jaw:
> Wow the aroma of this baccy is incredible. I had to load up a pipeful for tomorrow evening. Can't wait to see how the flavor compares to the jar aroma.


I just got to the point where the next batch of Anni Kake I grab has at least 1 year of age on it. Tis a lovely thing, isn't it?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

AnniKake on it's one year Anniversary. Should be fantastic!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Mayor's Chocolate Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 1/2 bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: My first impression of Mayor's Flake was "what the heck is this?", but as I continued to smoke this tobacco it became more appealing. I definitely could taste the Chocolate and now I can identify this flavor which are in some of my cigars.:nod: I got two ounces of this chocolate flake and I really do not know exactly how I feel about it; it will take several more bowls for me to make a decision, but it is certainly different from my other tobaccos.:dunno: As usual the BullsEye Flake was so very flavorful and is breaking in my new 320 EX pipe nicely. I topped off these interesting smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which made this an interesting pipe experience.:drinking:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Union Square for me this evening.



Granger said:


> I think that with the diminshing marketplace for tobacco that it is hard to open a tobacco store. The store in question has been in its location for years and used to be a huge business and fully stocked. The area around it has died out and the city has passed a law that you cannot smoke in the store. The landlord has a clause that he can be kicked out if people smoken the store.
> 
> Why I think there would be a fun, almost romantic notion, to run a nice pipe shop/tobacco shop, you would need to be in a huge city or a major tourist town, have a cigar lounge, and realize that the way populations shift (well at least in the south) it is hard to last a long time.


So true but albeit sad. I'm glad the owner is hanging in there so he can enjoy the company of his regular customers.


----------



## laloin

Granger said:


> I think that with the diminshing marketplace for tobacco that it is hard to open a tobacco store. The store in question has been in its location for years and used to be a huge business and fully stocked. The area around it has died out and the city has passed a law that you cannot smoke in the store. The landlord has a clause that he can be kicked out if people smoken the store.
> 
> Why I think there would be a fun, almost romantic notion, to run a nice pipe shop/tobacco shop, you would need to be in a huge city or a major tourist town, have a cigar lounge, and realize that the way populations shift (well at least in the south) it is hard to last a long time.


it's really really hard to run a tobacco store nowadays, what with all the laws and local rules you have to play with.
Tobacco barn the place I've been going to off and on for 20 yrs has been in business for 20+ yrs, but they needed to put in a smoking lounge, wi-fi and keep 2 full time employees, and 3 part time employees, not to mention all the owners.
now with the taxes for all the pipe and cigars they carry it's expensive to buy tobacco for me in california, I go in there to buy pipe cleaners, lighter fluid, filtars, and flints bout it.
I can't tell with the fact that for 8 dollars plus tax I get 2 oz of PS LTS when I can order from 4noggins and get 4 oz, you do the math heh
sorry for going off subject, anywho
tonight had a bowl of PS LTF using the air pocket method and rolling my flake into a small ball I got a great smoke, and a fine gray ash at the end, sad to see it go 
troy


----------



## tobacmon

Starting off the morning with a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls-eye Flake and enjoying it very much---Thanks again mbearer!


----------



## mbearer

tobacmon said:


> Starting off the morning with a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls-eye Flake and enjoying it very much---Thanks again mbearer!


You are welcome bro  I am still waiting at the bottom of the slope for you but I can see you now <G>

Last night I wrapped up with some more 1792. I am in love. At first it was my once in awhile smoke after a nice dinner. Since I got my shipments in it is working it's way in to all different times.

Sunza Bitches got me to work this morning. I really enjoy that one and it fits right in for a nice breakfast.

Got a bowl of 10 to Midnight loaded to take me home.

Won't have much pipe time tonight sadly. The winter pistol league starts tonight. So we will be there for the first line, and then score some targets. Then at 8 we need to bail to get to our Monday Night Football bowling league. So Monday's are going to be hectic until the beginning of Dec. Then shooting gets moved to Wednesdays because the trap league will be wrapped up then (we have a lot of shooters on both leagues me included)
Mike


----------



## Mitch

I am getting ready to leave for work. I am going to smoke SG Chocolate Flake for the first time.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Had some C&D Gentleman Caller in my 10 minute Dr. Grabow before going to the office today.

And my Lord of the Rings sampler came in today. Going to give that a try tonight.


----------



## TXsmoker

Picked up a tin of Deep Hollow, a tin of St. James Woods Personal Reserve, and a tin of Erinmore Flake. My day will be spent trying these out.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Firedance Flake courtesy of TJ/Diodon. I like it a lot!


----------



## phineasrex

Really long day, so I went for some delightfully unfussy PS Balkan Supreme in my Pete bulldog, now that's a manly pipe.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Firedance/burley in the morning, Tambo/burley in the afternoon, Red Rapparee after dinner and year-old AnniKake awaiting for the evening closer.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Year old Haddo's Delight in a straight Sav billiard. I didn't like this stuff so much last Fall. . .the perique bite has mellowed with age and I'm starting to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX and all of the flavors of these delightful tobaccos were "top notch".p I really enjoy the PS Navy Flake but I really have become a fan of SG Navy Flake; they are both enjoyable but definitely different.:yo: Earlier this evening I picked 4 more red tomatoes from my vines that will be use in my salad tomorrow; unfortunately there are only a few more left even though there are still lots of tomato flower buds.:hippie: I suspect that when we have a cold spell my plants will be finished. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## jaypulay

A bowl of Bald Headed Teacher from 4noggins... Delicious!


----------



## tonkingulf

I dedicated my only briar (Vauen) to Anni Kake. I enjoyed a bowl tonight.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a Stanwell HCA churchwarden;
FM Across the Pond in the Johs Puff 2010;
Royal Yacht in a Big Ben billiard;
all while chating with a friend... all good stuff!


----------



## MarkC

Laurel Heights.


----------



## SmoknTaz

MacB Navy Flake on the way to work.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Long bottom leaf in my mear.


----------



## mbearer

Last night it turned out that Pistol league was organized practice only and the kick off for everyone to catch up so I was able to sneak in a bowl of G&H Dark Flake Scented. AND I got to smoke this one with the wife sitting on the couch next to me and she enjoyed the smell as well  I might have to keep her after all. She is liking some of the stronger blends I have been bringing home 1792, Dark Birdseye, and Dark Flake Scented are all goes in her book WOOT!!!! 

This morning was Bayou Morning. Such a great bowl first thing in the morning on the way to work... 

And I am going over some friends tonight to help move around some furniture so I have loaded up and ready to roll - 
Plantation Evening
1792
Dark Birdseye

Now to decide which ones to smoke when  
Mike


----------



## MarkC

Whew...three bowls of Laurel Heights last night in three different pipes. I think I've decided I like it.

Starting today with Moe's Confetti in my no-name bent bulldog.


----------



## PunchMan6

trying to decide between Bob's Chocolate Flake and Balkan Sasieni??!!! Oh and Irish Flake and Dark Flake unscented!!!!!


----------



## Hoplophile

Penzance in a Don Carlos bent bulldog. This tobacco really sings in this one.

Cheers,
G


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Came back to Solani Silver Flake after a year, in my new (to me) Savinelli Milano. Silver has mellowed with a year of storage, and the last 1/5 of the bowl was up there with my top pipe experiences ever. Great 40 minute vacation.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka last night while watching _The Spy Who Loved Me_. Tonight I plan to finish the movie over a bowl of FVF.


----------



## Fritzchen

Am working through some samples kept after loading up some Mason jars with various SG offerings....

This morning: MVF in an XXX Pebble Grain apple. Mild, but pleasantly unobtrusive and non-argumentative at zero dark thirty hours....

After work: Kendal Cream Flake in a trusted, old group 5 sized saddle bit billiard.

Am currently teasing myself with a bowlful of 1792 all laid out and ready to go on the drying plate....


----------



## keenween

CaptainEnormous said:


> Came back to Solani Silver Flake after a year, in my new (to me) Savinelli Milano. Silver has mellowed with a year of storage, and the last 1/5 of the bowl was up there with my top pipe experiences ever. Great 40 minute vacation.


I was pretty sure during my last bowl of silver flake that someone had switched out my pipe for a chocolate milkshake when I wasn't looking...I did not want that bowl to ever end! Instant favorite.

I had my first bowl of FVF this year.


----------



## nickdanforth

SG Navy Flake this morning.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of Kendal Cream Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob and the Kendal was mild with such nice subtle flavors that I smoked very slowly to extract it all.p The FVF was incredibly delicious and brought in a whole list of complex flavors that I was totally relaxed and in my zone.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" which combined with my pipes, and relaxed state made this "one hell of a great pipe event".:drinking:


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked three bowls of Cumberland today. Gotta get down the the Cumberland mines, that's where I mainly spend my time! (name that tune...)


----------



## CWL

Smoking my second bowl ever of SG FVF in a Grp3 Dunhill Shell.

After this, I'm going to smoke as much HH Anni Kake as I can pack into my cut-down MM MacArthur.


----------



## Garin

Today it was a long overdue bowl of Frog Morton on the Bayou in my Pete billiard.


----------



## Spectabalis

Players Navy Flake, one of my all time favourites


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Ruins of Isengaurd in an Oom Paul


----------



## VFD421

A bowl of PS LNF before I head in to work.


----------



## Requiem

Northwoods in a Savinelli Punto Oro canadian.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of SG Navy Flake (thanks to a sample sent by Commonsenseman, thanks Jeff!). I can't say I detect any rum topping, but I have Blockade Runner or After Hours Flake when I want a taste of rum in my tobacco. All in all a good light English in my book. I'd actually order some if it ever makes an appearance on this side of the pond again.


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> Northwoods in a Savinelli Punto Oro canadian.


Good to see you posting. Have been missing you and Dubinthedam on the board lately (and Dub's You Tube videos as well.) Hope you both have been doing well.


----------



## Nachman

Had a little of three tobaccos in the bottom of their tins: C&D Rajahs Court, GLP Chelsea Morning and GLP Westminster. I mixed them together and let them sit for a month. Smoked some of the results today, and it is quite nice.


----------



## Requiem

indigosmoke said:


> Good to see you posting. Have been missing you and Dubinthedam on the board lately (and Dub's You Tube videos as well.) Hope you both have been doing well.


Thank you very much, John. 
I'm doing fine and have been posting very ocasionally on the past week... I know I've been neglecting the forum, although I've always kept my eye on you guys, and I expect to drop by more often.
After my last post, I've had a great skype session with an australian friend while smoking:
BBF in a Peterson St. Paddy's billiard;
St. Bruno in a Ropp panelled prince;
FM Across the Pond in the Johs puff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavor of the Penzance was superb.p The Twist Flake continued to give me such an array of excellent flavors that "hit the spot".:wave: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" which combined with my pipes made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Garin

This morning I had a flake of ABF in my Pete Tankard, and in the afternoon it was the Kentucky Select in my new Brigham, this time without the wood filter thing. It was a tremendously better smoke without that filter, interestingly. I could really taste the toasty sweet virginias, and the barest hint of the casing.

That Kentucky Select stuff is really quite excellent and easy smoking. I wish I could get more of it.


----------



## nickdanforth

Had a bowl of W.O. Larsen Signature this afternoon followed by some FVF.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Union Square for me to finish off my night.


----------



## MarkC

Marlin Flake earlier, and now some Union Square for me as well.


----------



## phineasrex

today was a good day. chelsea morning to start things off, then some black mallory mid afternoon, and quiet nights this evening


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl consisting of 1/3 flake of SG Kendal Cream Flake and 1/3 of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I had read yesterday about some people combining two different tobacco flakes in the same bowl with interesting results. I found that the combination flake smoke was very good and I got the flavor of each separately and a combined flavor that was quite good.:hippie: I may try this with other flake combinations in the future; the navy flake was delightful as well. Earlier this evening I checked on my tomato vines and there were no more red tomatoes only green ones. I topped off these interesting smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which resulted in a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## drastic_quench

Finished off a bowl of Burley Flake from yesterday, and followed it with the first half of a bowl of Odyssey in my Puff 2010 pipe. Damn, that's a big bowl.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finished a good book with a bowl of Annikake this afternoon as the sun was setting over a lake and the Kingfishers and Osprey were dive-bombing for their dinner.

Had a bowl of a Bennington's #10 Bahia Apooke, a local B&M english blend, afterwards as the colors of the day faded to the grey shades of twilight.

An after dinner bowl of BBF is awaiting to finish off the evening.


----------



## Jack Straw

Currently puffing on some Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake in a Nording, with a finger of Old Grand Dad on the side. This stuff has quickly become my go-to tin. The first two bowls or so, I thought "just another VAPer" but there's something there that just calls to me. It's got this great sort of toasty flavor, with hints of hazelnut, chocolate, a dash of peach and citrus, a touch of figgy sweetness, and a grassy backdrop. And it is all so well balanced. Just a pleasure to smoke.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon/evening had a bowl of ER in my italy made dublin. have been jones's for a pipe all week caz my schedule is all screwed up. soo I enjoyed the nice tones of chocolate, that faded to just good hayish/strawish Virginia.
checked my tin of ER and see I have quite a bit left, soo will take awhile to finish, since I usually only smoke ER once a week.
troy


----------



## MarkC

More Laurel Heights for me tonight.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Treebeard in my bent Peterson.


----------



## mbearer

Broke out some LTF yesterday morning. It has been a couple weeks since I have had LTF and that Mason Jar just smells better and better every time I open it up. I can't wait to crack open on of the jars that have been sitting unmolested for the past 5+ months... 

Had some dental work done yesterday afternoon so didn't pipe again until the novocaine was well and gone and I had a nice nightcap of 1792. 

This morning was Dark Birdseye. This is quickly becoming one of my desert island baccys. 

I have a bowl of Skiff Mixture ready for the ride home from my trade with Diodon. So far Skiff and StJames Flake have been my favorites of the trade but I still have a couple I need to try. Thanks again TJ it was a great trade  

Tonight the wife is off scrap booking so I am going to experiment with some of the other blends in the trade because I won't have to worry about how they smell to others  
Mike


----------



## Hoplophile

Penzance in a Boswell billiard this evening.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a GBD pre-historic billiard


----------



## nickdanforth

Solani Aged Burley Flake in my GBD Prehistoric Billiard. Great smoke on a rainy day!


----------



## manny816

Peretti Cuban Mixture this morning on the way home from Boston, and FVF this afternoon once I got home.

Yesterday evening I had some Escudo while walking around Harvard Square. It was a great evening.


----------



## mbearer

First bowl of BBF tonight when I got home... 

Now I am watching Battle of the Bulge while trying out Old Lodge.. 

Both of these have been really solid bowls.


----------



## smk1

Ok on the cheap today had a bowl of PA/CH in a cob on the way home from work and finished tonight off with a bowl of Sugar Barrel. will go after heavier stuff this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF at a bonfire tonight, delicious.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob.p This was my second bowl of Squadron Leader and it was just OK especially since I have a variety of other tobaccos that have more flavor.:der: I only got two ounces so I will try a few more bowls and if my feelings are the same, I will Jar it up and try it again sometime in the future. The Stonehaven was absolutely delicious; I love those black thin flakes!:wave: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which was so satisfying.:drinking:


----------



## Requiem

Dunhill SM in a Savi 320KS to call it a night.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon I had a bowl of of my own blend, mixing half of a house blend cherry/vanilla with what was left of the anniversary kate from Mbearer, let just say it was smokable, but my blending skills need more work, I'm still a greenhorn not even close to being a Greg Pease, but ya never know hahah
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Shortcut to Mushrooms now in a Sav 901 Churchwarden.


----------



## Garin

A nice big bowl of FMotB did me for today. It's nice enough stuff, but I doubt I'll get it again.


----------



## MarkC

Laurel Heights when I got home; think I'll grab the FVF now.


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader aged about two years


----------



## Nachman

Now St James Flake


----------



## Fritzchen

Just had a religious experience on the front porch involving a 2 yr old SG Chocolate Flake, a '67 LB Shell Briar, and a glass of port wine....


----------



## thewileyman

Tried Luxury Bullseye Flake for the first time.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of SG 1792 in a MM Diplomat corncob and the Navy Flake was so very very flavorful that I got on the internet and ordered 48 more ounces that I will jar up.p The 1792 was delicious, but it was a little too moist; I had lefted it out to dry for 1/2 hour and I will let it dry for 11/2 hours next time.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## Granger

Consolidated Buttered Rum in a Meer.

Its nice and nutty.


----------



## laloin

MacB Navy flake this afternoon/evening at work in my italy bent dublin. enjoy the nice nutty almond taste coming from the burleys at the beginning, and the nice figgy, hayish notes from the virginas at the end, makes me want to order 10 lbs of the stuff
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

First I had a bowl of Tambolaka, now I'm smoking some C&D DaVinci.


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> MacB Navy flake this afternoon/evening at work in my italy bent dublin. enjoy the nice nutty almond taste coming from the burleys at the beginning, and the nice figgy, hayish notes from the virginas at the end, makes me want to order 10 lbs of the stuff
> troy


Almond! Yes!!! Thanks; I just couldn't put my finger on what that taste was.

I had a bowl of Laurel Heights earlier, I'm getting ready for my first ever bowl of Samuel Gawith's Chocolate Flake. I hope I don't like it; the next batch may be strawberry instead of chocolate!


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> C&D DaVinci


Thoughts?


----------



## Nachman

Boswell's Christmas Cookie. I'm not an aero fan, but this is not too bad. I am trying to accommodate my wife when I have to smoke inside.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Thoughts?


I like it. It's very dark & rich, heavy on Latakia. Different from my usual, but good nonetheless.


----------



## laloin

this morning at work bright and early at 7am, had a bowl of MacB Virginia #1 in my CG cob, this is a great morning smoke with my coffee. it has that Honey on toast taste, with some ciminon in the background somewhere.
Virginia #1 makes for a morning smoke, and probley a all day smoke for me at least. Now I have to lay in 10 lbs of this baccy, christ will this TAD beast ever get full and happy!? 
heh troy


----------



## WWhermit

Had another bowl of Kajun Kake this morning. This one just isn't for me. I'll be saving the rest for a trade, if anyone should be inclined to ask for it.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Irish Oak earlier this afternoon. Marlin Flake later tonight.


----------



## indigosmoke

Grey Havens, FMATP and Autumn Evening for me on this autumn evening.


----------



## Garin

Irish flake to begin, and what a treat. I truly love this flake, it's definitely my "special occasion" pipe. 

Later on it was a bowl and a half of the old standby SMM, as I read a few more sci-fi shorts from the 40s in the garden on a chilly evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had 1/2 bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors of each were delicious.p Earlier this evening I was able to pick 2 more red tomatoes from my vines which will be used in a salad tomorrow.:yo: I topped off these enjoyable smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

WWhermit said:


> Had another bowl of Kajun Kake this morning. This one just isn't for me. I'll be saving the rest for a trade, if anyone should be inclined to ask for it.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I love it, has a nice tangy/sweetness to it that a lot of other "VA/Pers" miss. It's one of my favorite C&D blends for sure, it has more kick than Anni Kake, although I love both.

FVF, Marlin Flake, & Bracken Flake for me tonight.


----------



## WWhermit

commonsenseman said:


> I love it, has a nice tangy/sweetness to it that a lot of other "VA/Pers" miss. It's one of my favorite C&D blends for sure, *it has more kick than Anni Kake*, although I love both.
> 
> FVF, Marlin Flake, & Bracken Flake for me tonight.


Why disrespect the Anniversary Krack like that?! :brick:

Hater!

I look more for a sweetness out of my smokes. That one just laid me out with the high dosage of Vitamin N!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Ben.Reilly

C&D Billy Bud


----------



## commonsenseman

WWhermit said:


> Why disrespect the Anniversary Krack like that?! :brick:
> 
> Hater!
> 
> I look more for a sweetness out of my smokes. That one just laid me out with the high dosage of Vitamin N!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


LOL. Speaking of sweet VA/Pers, smoked a bowl of Escudo this afternoon.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just cut up some BBF into smaller cubes to dry some more then pack for the trip to work.


----------



## TXsmoker

Erinmore in my Byrons Favorite, and later, St. James Woods in my new Sav Churchwarden.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Another afternoon bowl of Irish Oak today and last nights bowl of Marlin Flake that I never got around to...


----------



## thebayratt

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream in my elcheapo cob. 
The weather got a little cooler tonight, so I decided to smoke a bowl and sit on the patio and enjoy the coolness.


----------



## indigosmoke

Watching MNF and enjoying a bowl or two (or three) of Consummate Gentleman.


----------



## Aquinas

Frog Morton in Peterson bulldog. mmmm.


----------



## indigosmoke

Aquinas said:


> Frog Morton in Peterson bulldog. mmmm.


Shouldn't that be Frog Morton in a Peterson Bull Frog?


----------



## Jack Straw

WWhermit said:


> Had another bowl of Kajun Kake this morning. This one just isn't for me. I'll be saving the rest for a trade, if anyone should be inclined to ask for it.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Trade you most of a tin of Uni Flake for it?


----------



## commonsenseman

A big bowl of Anni Kake, just so WWhermit doesn't think I've gone soft.


----------



## WWhermit

Jack Straw said:


> Trade you most of a tin of Uni Flake for it?


Sorry Jack Straw. Surprisingly, that chunk of Kajun Kake has already been claimed! Didn't realize it was such a hot commodity.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a 1/2 bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob; the flavors of each of these tobaccos was so appreciated.p I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which talked:gossip: to my pipes lovingly as I sat back and enjoyed this evening; this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Garin

I lost my job today.... "restructuring" they say.

So when I got home, I put an Irish Flake under the lamp to dry out a bit, and then I took my Peterson Tankard (which used to be a "work" pipe) and I had a wonderful smoke in the garden. That tobacco never disappoints. I swear I could taste a briny whisky flavour in it -- whatever it was, it was amazing as always. And of course, it was quite a solid punch of vitamin N. I'm sure the relaxation was just what I needed after the adrenalin of the whole getting-fired process.

Then I straightened out, and went into the University where I proceeded to land another sorta-temporary research job which will carry me through until I finalize my next position. Killer!

I have the Irish Flake to thank, I think.


----------



## Aquinas

I know how that goes Garin. Keep your head up and look forward to lifes next adventure! Good luck and keep that pipe full.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Garin said:


> I lost my job today.... "restructuring" they say.
> 
> So when I got home, I put an Irish Flake under the lamp to dry out a bit, and then I took my Peterson Tankard (which used to be a "work" pipe) and I had a wonderful smoke in the garden. That tobacco never disappoints. I swear I could taste a briny whisky flavour in it -- whatever it was, it was amazing as always. And of course, it was quite a solid punch of vitamin N. I'm sure the relaxation was just what I needed after the adrenalin of the whole getting-fired process.
> 
> Then I straightened out, and went into the University where I proceeded to land another sorta-temporary research job which will carry me through until I finalize my next position. Killer!
> 
> I have the Irish Flake to thank, I think.


Sorry to hear about the bad news. I hope the temp job leads to a bigger opportunity for you.


----------



## Jack Straw

Garin said:


> I lost my job today.... "restructuring" they say.
> 
> So when I got home, I put an Irish Flake under the lamp to dry out a bit, and then I took my Peterson Tankard (which used to be a "work" pipe) and I had a wonderful smoke in the garden. That tobacco never disappoints. I swear I could taste a briny whisky flavour in it -- whatever it was, it was amazing as always. And of course, it was quite a solid punch of vitamin N. I'm sure the relaxation was just what I needed after the adrenalin of the whole getting-fired process.
> 
> Then I straightened out, and went into the University where I proceeded to land another sorta-temporary research job which will carry me through until I finalize my next position. Killer!
> 
> I have the Irish Flake to thank, I think.


Found another job same day...nice work!


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader


----------



## phineasrex

Balkan Sasieni in a Wally Frank dublin and Black Mallory in my Pete bulldog


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of M-1 in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 1/2 bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX and finally a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p M-1 was sent to me as a gift when I had ordered FVF and this tobacco packed and smoked well with no relighting, but I found the flavor to be floral and generally not to my liking.:rip: To be honest with you I have no idea exactly what M-1 is; that was the only labelling on the package. All of my smokes this evening was excellent except for the M-1. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which tasted so good this evening.:drinking:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of M-1 in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 1/2 bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX and finally a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p M-1 was sent to me as a gift when I had ordered FVF and this tobacco packed and smoked well with no relighting, but I found the flavor to be floral and generally not to my liking.:rip: To be honest with you I have no idea exactly what M-1 is; that was the only labelling on the package. All of my smokes this evening was excellent except for the M-1. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which tasted so good this evening.:drinking:


I think you should find a way to get your hands on some "Moe's Confetti". I have never tried it, so I can't recommend it on how good it is, but you've got to admit, the name has quite a nice ring to it...:biggrin1:


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF in a Sav 101 & a glass of Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA, while doing some homework. The homework sucks but the beer & tobacco make it bearable ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Marlin Flake and BBF.

So far the Marlin Flake has been underwhelming. I got this tin and sat on it for 6 months before popping it open. I waited a couple of days after opening for the first bowl, then let the baccy sit in a loaded pipe for a couple of days. It gave hints of what it might have to offer but didn't really deliver. I let it sit for another week and have tried again. Same result. Hints of something, but overall, meh. 

After tonights bowl of MF, I lit up a bowl of BBF I had loaded up a couple of days ago. No comparison. The BBF simply ran circles around the MF. I'm going to jar up this MF (double entendre intended) and see if a few months sealed up in time-out has any effect.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon/evening at work had a bowl of ER, in my bent dublin. ER is ok for me, but I would rather have enjoyed a bowl of MacB Navy flake, or perhaps a bowl of Virginia #1.
ER isn't for me, soo I will finish the tin, and try another C&D blend 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I think you should find a way to get your hands on some "Moe's Confetti". I have never tried it, so I can't recommend it on how good it is, but you've got to admit, the name has quite a nice ring to it...:biggrin1:


Tj! The funny thing is that I had the same idea but after giving it some thought I came to the conclusion that it was "too good to be good".:lol:


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Stanwell billiard.


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in a Mastersen freehand. Anyone else have a Mastersen? This briar has been pretty disappointing for me! The only baccy that smokes descent in it is the Butternut Burley!


----------



## Aquinas

1776 Tavern in Peterson bulldog


----------



## CaptainEnormous

It's been a long day (I'm a developer, and one of my clients launched a new site today, so. . .8 hours of emergency code fixes and putting out fires).
And a great day (after work, ring shopping with the fiance).
I've earned some Solani ABF. . .Heading off to load up the new Save Milano. . .which was very probably Davetopay's last year.
Dave, this thing smokes brilliantly. Thanks so much.


----------



## Nachman

GLP Robusto in a cob. Only problem is the cob just isn't big enough.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG 1792 in another MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were "top notch".p The Navy Flake was delicious and the 1792 was extremely pleasing; I liked the unusual flavor and potency of this tobacco.:nod: I will be looking forward to getting some more of this tobacco; unfortunately I now only have what is left of a 2 ounce sample. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which was so so good.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

HOTW again tonight. Of course, in between was SG Chocolate Flake (which I'm developing a taste for, it seems) and Opening Night.


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in a Dr. Plumb pot.


----------



## commonsenseman

-Escudo
-Old Joe Krantz
-SG Chocolate Flake


----------



## SmoknTaz

I'm dying to try some Chocolate Flake. My tins are sitting at my BIL's place in WA and he's not going back there till November! :sad:


----------



## Sam_Wheat

SG FVF
Altadis 1M


----------



## indigosmoke

My first bowl of Germain's Plum Cake mixture which I received in the Oct Lotto. The tin aroma is one of honey and anise (kind of reminds me of MacBaren Mixture Scottish Blend) with the anise flavor predominating in the taste and room note. A very mild blend, not much tobacco flavor, but it might be worth a try if you like anise flavors. Shag cut, very wet from the tin but quickly dries if left out for a 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## nickdanforth

Had a bowl of C&D Exhausted rooster with my tea this morning.


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying a bowl of Mac Baren Burley London Blend. This has quickly become a favorite. I could be quite happy if this was the only blend available. Just what I love in a pipe tobacco... basic burley goodness with just a touch of sweetness. No bite whatsoever. More and more I find myself reaching for this tin. A great all day puffer.


----------



## phineasrex

Balkan Sasieni earlier and H&H Ambassador's Blend this evening


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of Reiner's Green Label with coffee this morning. A subtle blend of quality leaf, this one is on the mild side for my taste. 

Irish Oak for the afternoon and Exhausted Rooster for the evening bowl. I'm eyeballing a bowl of Byzantium as a full-bodied nightcap.


----------



## tonkingulf

Anni Kake in a Vauen, again.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Navy flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p The FVF was excellent in my 320 EX and the Navy flake was delightful but the Tambolaka really hit the spot with its powerful potent flavor; I love this stuff.:thumb: Earlier this evening I checked on my tomato vines and there are a few tomatoes that are beginning to turn red; maybe another week.:juggle: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which resulted in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

First I had some OJK in a Rovera, then some Escudo in a Pete 68, now I'm having a bowl of Vambo (Velvet/Tambo) in a Highland Briar.


----------



## TXsmoker

St. James Woods in my Sav churchwarden


----------



## Aquinas

Frog Morton in a little $4 nose warmer that smoked like a champ. Great for a short smoke.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Byzantium earlier this afternoon and G&H Louisiana Perique Flake loaded and ready for this evening, both complements of mbearer (thanks Mike!)


----------



## Jack Straw

Spilled a full 16oz glass of water into my laptop this evening. Took it apart as much as I felt I safely could, blotted out what I could find, and 3 hours, 2 fingers of Jameson, and a Pete 80s full of Dunbar later, it works again. So relieved. On the bright side, it gave me the initiative to start what is shaping up to be a good book (Le Carre - The Spy Who Came in from the Cold).

Now I feel a celebration bowl is in order. I'm thinking Stonehaven will do nicely in my Nording.


----------



## mbearer

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Byzantium earlier this afternoon and G&H Louisiana Perique Flake loaded and ready for this evening, both complements of mbearer (thanks Mike!)


No need to thank me I made out great on that trade too  But you are welcome.

Just put out some St James Flake in fact from it.. That is some really good stuff.. Just need to make sure I get the right stuff when it is time to order 

After being on the road without my pipes it was damn good to get home again.. Had

Dark BirdsEye
Mississippi Mud
PA
and the St James
loading some 1792 now


----------



## manny816

This afternoon had my first bowl ever of stonehaven. What a great experience! This evening a bowl so squadron leader.

Life is good!


----------



## GlassEye

I had a bowl of Rolandos Own, my first venture into VA/Per blends.


----------



## laloin

ventured into my 1st real bowl of Latikia....well can't say 1st venture since I've had 2 bowls of a houseblend latikias, but both tasted soapy and cheap perfume.
this time it's different, had a go at SL, and wow what a difference. It tasted musty and spicy with the turkish/latikia coming through both times
thanks for the sample Ron
troy


----------



## Nachman

Robusto earlier, now St James Flake.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Spilled a full 16oz glass of water into my laptop this evening. Took it apart as much as I felt I safely could, blotted out what I could find, and 3 hours, 2 fingers of Jameson, and a Pete 80s full of Dunbar later, it works again. So relieved. On the bright side, it gave me the initiative to start what is shaping up to be a good book (Le Carre - The Spy Who Came in from the Cold).
> 
> Now I feel a celebration bowl is in order. I'm thinking Stonehaven will do nicely in my Nording.


Andrew! You are reading a great book. I don't remember all of the details but I had read it 8 plus years ago and I remembered that I had loved it.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX and this was one long (23/4 hours) of great flavor;p I enjoyed it all the way to the ash in this big pipe. I topped off this delicious smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and my only comment is "how good it is!".:drinking:


----------



## steinr1

laloin said:


> ventured into my 1st real bowl of Latikia....well can't say 1st venture since I've had 2 bowls of a houseblend latikias, but both tasted soapy and cheap perfume.
> this time it's different, had a go at SL, and wow what a difference. It tasted musty and spicy with the turkish/latikia coming through both times
> thanks for the sample Ron
> troy


Welcome to the world of the "English"... A newbie on the forum so some of the abbreviations still elude me (SL ??). I'm personally fond of Rattray's Red Rapparee and Black Mallory; I'd recommend both. Both full of the desired character woith none (to me at least) of the failings you mention. A new one for me recently was Fox's "The Bankers". A touch of Cuban leaf I believe in this one gives it a somewhat cigar-like quality (probably the power of suggestion to a great extent - I personally think it folly to try to figure out what is in a mixture or to try to explain the qualities of a particular blend from its constituent parts. The skill of the blender lies in being able to make something that is more than the sum of its parts...). I found myself that my taste for this style of tobacco developed as I got older. Perhaps the inevitable dulling of the senses is necessary to get the best out of them.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## steinr1

Inspired by my earlier post on Latakia mixtures to take time out for a bowl of Fox's The Banker's. In a small bowled African meerschaum bent Rhodesian.

I'm looking forward this evening to a bowl of Louisiana Flake in my venerable Barling Billiard. Although only a "Post Transition" or possibly "Transition" example (OK - so who is the the forum expert on the Barling Make?) I would rate it above a modern Dunhill equivalent that I once owned (but appear to have lost). The wood is quite magical and this tobacco smokes with a quality unattainable in any other pipe I own.


----------



## Fritzchen

steinr1 said:


> Inspired by my earlier post on Latakia mixtures to take time out for a bowl of Fox's The Banker's. In a small bowled African meerschaum bent Rhodesian.
> 
> I'm looking forward this evening to a bowl of Louisiana Flake in my venerable Barling Billiard. Although only a "Post Transition" or possibly "Transition" example (OK - so who is the the forum expert on the Barling Make?) I would rate it above a modern Dunhill equivalent that I once owned (but appear to have lost). The wood is quite magical and this tobacco smokes with a quality unattainable in any other pipe I own.


Good Morning Robert,

Welcome to the forum!

Barling markings are varied, but this article from 'Pipedia' should be able to narrow it down for you: Barling - Pipedia

If it smokes that well, it could very well be an early transition piece. At that time they were said to have used the same quality briar as before. I guess as time went on that supply of briar left by the previous owners ran out. As time went on, lower quality briar was used, fills appeared for the first time and quality control in general declined. Subsequently, many artisans left Barling to work for other brands.

I think the 'SL' was referring Samuel Gawith 'Squadron Leader.'

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jack Straw

Coffee-Cup said:


> Andrew! You are reading a great book. I don't remember all of the details but I had read it 8 plus years ago and I remembered that I had loved it.:ranger:


Sweet! I'm liking it a lot so far.


----------



## mbearer

Starting the day with a nice bowl of S.G. Skiff Mixture complements of a trade with Diodon. I am really liking the balance on this one.


----------



## laloin

sorry, SL referrs to squadron leader, by samuel Gawith hehe
troy


----------



## Nachman

A home blend. I used WAY too much oriental. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Speaking of Kajun Kake, WWhermit posted the following a few days ago:



WWhermit said:


> That one just laid me out with the high dosage of Vitamin N!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Had a bowl of Kajun Kake this afternoon from a trade with WWhermit (thanks Tim!). You are not kidding about the kick this one has. It has quite a spicy zing to it as well. Tasty but potent. After finishing the bowl, I got up from my chair and stumbled a step or two. Need to remember to be careful with this one.



mbearer said:


> Starting the day with a nice bowl of S.G. Skiff Mixture complements of a trade with Diodon. I am really liking the balance on this one.


Glad you enjoy it. It is one of my favorites too. Last batch of SG that came in, I was able to secure a couple lbs of it.:tu

If I recall correctly, you are a fan of the more potent blends. If you haven't tried Kajun Kake yet, add some to your next order!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of SG 1792 in a Savinelli 320 EX.p I love being able to decide on the spur of the moment what taste in tobacco that I want and get it. Outside of drying time for some tobaccos I can get almost immediate gratification; what a pleasure!:hippie: I topped off these delicious smokes with a small glass of brandy which combined with those mystical vapors of smoke leaving my lips and curling around my nose making this a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## laloin

had a great bowl of MacB Navy flake. the flakes are rather big soo I take half and fold into a tight ball and stuffed into my dublin using air pocket method. One great smoke, picked up the almond, vanilla, the figgy Virginas, and some citrus notes heheh
burned down to a nice gray ash, leaving me wanting more heh
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Tambo, then a bowl of Hambo (Half & Half/Tambo).


----------



## MarkC

SG Chocolate Flake earlier. It's been open a week now, and frankly, is starting to get a bit magical! Excellent bowl tonight. Now it's on to HOTW.


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoyed a half bowl of Sugar Barrel last night thanks to some very nice if windy weather in Northern Il.


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader.. When I get tired of super strong blends, I always come back to this one. Lots of flavour without bitterness and wont knock you on your a**


----------



## SmoknTaz

Half a bowl of PA (breaking in a new to me Hilson) then some BBF. ipe:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Rattray's Jock's Mixture in a new "Washington" MM cob. 
My thoughts:
- I ordered this 100g tin of Jock's after reading the tin description and reviews. I wanted a Va/Cav/Lat mix that wasn't sweet. And that's exactly what I got. But now I'm not sure I like it. Cavendish blends are such a crap-shoot. Someone needs to find a way to better characterize Cavs. Some are sweet, some smokey, some spicy and dry.
- Cobs are freaking awesome. I don't know why I waited 2 years to try one. I'll stick with my briars day-to-day, but for a quick, perfectly dry, portable smoke, it's cobs from now on.

ABF in a Savanelli 403 and SG Balkan Flake in a Barrancini Dublin for later.


----------



## indigosmoke

Watching the NFL and enjoying a few bowls of Burley London Blend. Stoney on tap for later this evening.


----------



## PunchMan6

Started the day with a very nice bowl of C&D Bayou Morning, very tasty...tonite after dinner I think I may try SG Squadron Leader or Dark Star....hmmmm...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I had detected a little bit of sourness in my corncobs so last night I cleaned them with an old toothbrush, dish detergent, bleach and proceeded to rinse them throughly.:idea: I let them dry outside and this evening I was rewarded with such delicious flavors from both of my tobaccos; I must do this more often.:yo: I had learned from this forum that I could not use the salt and alcohol treatment and since the corncobs were so inexpensive I said to myself "why not". I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## nickdanforth

This afternoon I had a little Escudo. Always good!


----------



## Jack Straw

Puffing on some Limerick in a Viprati.


----------



## commonsenseman

First some Chocolate Flake in a Ted Laird, then some Marlin Flake in a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

Finished up the HOTW bowl from last night, and I'm now getting ready to fire up a bowl of Caravan.


----------



## Nachman

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I had detected a little bit of sourness in my corncobs so last night I cleaned them with an old toothbrush, dish detergent, bleach and proceeded to rinse them throughly.:idea: I let them dry outside and this evening I was rewarded with such delicious flavors from both of my tobaccos; I must do this more often.:yo: I had learned from this forum that I could not use the salt and alcohol treatment and since the corncobs were so inexpensive I said to myself "why not". I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


You shouldn't joke like that. Some noob will believe it and actually do that.:twitch:


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

A bowl of Stokkebye Navy Flake in my Savinelli Natural straight dublin. This pipe sure has taken on some nice character.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake via a Barling straight billiard. Outside in the cold and damp. Oh to be in England...


----------



## Walter MItty

Some fresh Squadron Leader in an unknown Lovat. Smokes great. Boy I have missed this one.


----------



## Nachman

Robusto then St. James Flake


----------



## commonsenseman

Escudo rubbed out in a Rovera.


----------



## phager

Just finished a bowl of Tambolaka (Thanks Jeff!) mixed about 70/30 with SG FVF crumbs left over from jarring up the pound I got today. I realize I made a bit of an error in my order of Tambo... I didn't order near enough! This stuff is absolutely great. I'll definitely be blowing the budget when the next group buy comes along.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> You shouldn't joke like that. Some noob will believe it and actually do that.:twitch:


Nick! :doh::laugh:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX.p It appears that I had a party with Peter Stokkebye this evening; I kept thinking that "don't be tardy for the party".:yo: I topped off these tasty smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## mbearer

Yesterday was the hectic ******* 2 league night so no time for pipes in the evening. I did have a wonderful bowl of Dark BirdsEye for breakfast. On the ride home I tried the S&G Balken again.. Fully rubbed out, packed in the pipe over night and all day. It required alot less maintence than the last bowl I had of it and MOSTLY stayed lit. Very smokey but pretty one dimensional in the long run. It wasn't bad.. It wasn't great... It just was.

This morning was a lovely bowl of C&D Byzantium that I really enjoyed. I was sorry when the bowl was empty.

On the ride home I have some Skiff Mixture loaded up and I am really looking forward to that one. It's the last bowls worth from my trade sadly but I do have some aging in the cellar now after the first couple bowls <G>
Mike


----------



## indigosmoke

Consummate Gentleman to satisfy my latakia craving and then a few bowls of Burley London Blend to round out the afternoon.


----------



## Zeabed

Astley's 109 flake in a Savinelli Virginia 310 ks, a cherrywood shape.


----------



## phineasrex

H&H Admiralty in my Pete bulldog


----------



## mbearer

Before heading out to dinner with some friends I had a nice bowl of 1792. I think they called it that for all the ways I love it... Ok maybe I can't come up with that many ways but there are quite a few of them. I can't wait to try it as it ages. 

Then after dinner thanks to a trade with Jessefive I had my first bowl of FVF and it had a few months on it too. I can see what all the talk is about, AND now I get to leave my tin of it sealed up so I can let it get 6+ months on it. Thanks again Jesse, hope you enjoyed the Latakia samples you got in return. 
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some Exhausted Rooster and Uni Flake earlier, both in a cob.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some Exhausted Rooster last night. Good baccy there. I saw in the review thread comments suggesting it had a fruityness to it. I puzzled over this and had a tough time putting my finger on what it was. It finally hit me. The fruity essence in the smell and flavor has a distinct fermented character. Like the chunks of dried apple you find in some granola mixes and breakfast cereals. 

Back to tinkering tonight. I'll be mixing two baccys that by themselves I have found lacking. C&D Byzantium is a quality blend but seems rather unidimensional to me (similar to Frog Morton). Heavy on the latakia, plenty smoky, but lacking otherwise. Altadis Medium English was a bulk I got a few ounces of a while back. It should be called Mild English not Medium English. Just too anemic by itself for me. So a pinch of the Medium English will be thrown in for a base of VA sweetness and balance and a pinch of Byzantium to amp up the latakia presence. Regardless of the outcome, I enjoy doing these homemade blending experiments. It has really helped me start to pick out the individual contributions of different types of leaf.

Happy puffing, all.:thumb:


----------



## Jack Straw

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Had some Exhausted Rooster last night. Good baccy there. I saw in the review thread comments suggesting it had a fruityness to it. I puzzled over this and had a tough time putting my finger on what it was. It finally hit me. The fruity essence in the smell and flavor has a distinct fermented character. Like the chunks of dried apple you find in some granola mixes and breakfast cereals.


I think you're on to something there. To me it smells sort of like prunes.


----------



## laloin

tonight had a bowl of ER in my bent dublin, nice easy smoke, and to me it doesn't taste of fermented anything, more like a creamy peach oatmeal you had as a kid, remember hehe
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob and the flavors were "top notch".p Earlier this evening I went to vote so I was definitely ready for my pipes.:yo: I topped off these delicious smokes with an ice cold glass of "Newcastle Brown Ale" brew which made this a relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

Earlier a I had bowls of Chocolate Flake, St Bruno, & Condor.

Now I'm having a bowl of Bracken Flake while watching the election results roll in.


----------



## gibson_es

Had christmas mixture 2006. Almost out. Got maybe two bowls left. Ima wait til christmas time for the rest.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gibson_es said:


> Had christmas mixture 2006. Almost out. Got maybe two bowls left. Ima wait til christmas time for the rest.


Blake! I remember awhile back you started a thread called "Christmasy Tobacco" and is the "mixture 2006" your choice? All I know is that I got to get my own "Christmasy Tobacco" and now being November my time is running out.:scared:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Some MacB Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat. Been a while since I smoked a cob, I just can't believe how nice they smoke!


----------



## gibson_es

Coffee-Cup said:


> Blake! I remember awhile back you started a thread called "Christmasy Tobacco" and is the "mixture 2006" your choice? All I know is that I got to get my own "Christmasy Tobacco" and now being November my time is running out.:scared:


Erm. Im groggy and going to bed, tell you what I will dig up that thread and post my top 3 tomorrow. will that work?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gibson_es said:


> Erm. Im groggy and going to bed, tell you what I will dig up that thread and post my top 3 tomorrow. will that work?


That will work great Blake; check you out tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## MarkC

Moe's Confetti, Marlin Flake, and GO: Smyrna No. 1 today. I think I'll close out with a bowl of Union Square.


----------



## mbearer

Best Brown Flake this morning from a trade.. Not to shabby 

The ride home I have a nice St James Flake loaded and ready to roll  Looking forward to it again. That one is nice and tasty. 
Mike


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader this morning. Nice after last night when it was too cold to smoke outside and had to smoke an Boswell Christmas cookie to smoke inside. My wife complained anyway. I might as well smoked what I want.


----------



## WWhermit

Brand new mason jar of Anniversary Kake. 4 ounces, cellared one year ago today.

As always, it starts off a bit light on flavor, but kicks in at about minute 10.

Load the bowl, charring light, tamp tamp, second light, puff puff puff. 45 minutes later and nothing but fine grey ash.

I'm considering stocking up on this stuff. :mischief:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mbearer

Finally time to myself to sit and have a pipe and watch the premier of The Walking Dead. Trying my first bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake so far another fine tobacco.


----------



## manny816

Had a bowl of Peretti Park Square this morning and a bowl of Escudo this evening. A great VaPer day. Life is good.


----------



## indigosmoke

Burley London Blend. Man I love this one. Thanks to DubintheDam for recommending it.


----------



## Jack Straw

St. James Flake in a Peterson XL13, and earlier Stonehaven in a Peterson 80S.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.p This tobacco resulted in a smooth creamy powerful smoke which lasted 23/4 hours and was absolutely tasty; I had planned to follow this up with some Tambolaka, but said to myself "let's not be a fool".:der: I left this tobacco flake out for 11/2 hours and it smoked so nicely. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this another great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

had some PS Dansk Black today, in my CG cob. it was a light aro, with a hint of vanilla. Basicly PS take on Captain black white. Was ok, something I would smoke once in awhile.
troy


----------



## DeeSkank

I puffed on a bowl of GLP Westminster earlier today in a MM Gentleman. Tonight, I had a bowl of C&D Opening Night in a MM Diplomat. :tu


----------



## gibson_es

Had some christmas mixture 2006 and some holiday spirit. Im really wanting some christmas cookie or uhles christmas blend 2009, but im almost out so ima wait til the christmas tree is up and the fire is going.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

SG Kendall Cream Flake for me and SG FVF for the wife


----------



## DeeSkank

Finishing off the night with a bowl of Frog Morton On the Town.

At first, I wasn't too fond of this blend. Now it is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Garin

Today, it was another Irish Flake in my favourite flake pipe, the Pete tankard. I think I may finish this tin in record time. I wish they sold it in bulk.


----------



## gibson_es

DeeSkank said:


> Finishing off the night with a bowl of Frog Morton On the Town.
> 
> At first, I wasn't too fond of this blend. Now it is starting to grow on me.


And it only gets better and better. I love it, I only have a small bowl left  so its time to order more baccy!


----------



## commonsenseman

Tonight I had a couple bowls of St Bruno, then a bowl of Escudo, followed by a bowl of 1792.


----------



## Walter MItty

Getting my morning on with some Joe's Early Morning Pipe in a Basket Bulldog. Gotta get some coffee going or I am going down for the count...


----------



## mbearer

Nothing like the smell of Tambo in the morning. Grabs ya and gets the heart pumping I tell ya  

Got a bowl of PS Cube Cut for the ride home. 
Mike


----------



## Walter MItty

Picking up the pace this morning with some Sugar Barrel in a forever Cob. Looks like it is going to be a tobacco day. Yay!


----------



## Nachman

Robusto in a MM cob. Cold mornings like this are when a cob shines. They are small enough you don't freeze to death before you finish.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Been on a little Va/Bur trip recently with 3Ps and Tilbury. I don't prefer one over the other, they both have their strong (and weak) points.

Had some delicious Blackwoods flake this morning in a recently aquired C.B Perkins pot.

Tilbury in an M.C.K. prince for lunch.

This day is shaping up!


----------



## gibson_es

Packing a bowl now. Its blenders gold mellow blend, in a dedicated MM cob. Don't laugh. This stuff has a year on it give or take, sand is actually not bad for the price. The pipe is dedicated because I don't wanna put this in my good pipe. Lol.


----------



## SmoknTaz

gibson_es said:


> Packing a bowl now. Its blenders gold mellow blend, in a dedicated MM cob. Don't laugh. This stuff has a year on it give or take, sand is actually not bad for the price. The pipe is dedicated because I don't wanna put this in my good pipe. Lol.


Smoke what you like. It's all about enjoying what you smoke! :rockon:


----------



## dmkerr

Tonight I'm going to fire up another bowl of GLP Meridian. Those who know me know that I've been mostly disappointed with GLP tobaccos (with a couple of exceptions) but this one is Greg's crown achievement, IMHO. If you like Charing Cross but find it a little bit on the "flavor overload" and occasionally harsh sides, try this one. I knew he had it in him - I just wondered when it would come out!


----------



## Jack Straw

Puffing on some McConnell Scottish Cake in a Pete. Sublime.


----------



## commonsenseman

Kajun Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## Walter MItty

Enjoying some BBF #2 in a Preben Holm at present. Wanaful, wanaful, wanaful...

Been quite a day for the old bank account. Smoking tobacco like it is on fire. Oh wait...


----------



## phineasrex

a couple bowls of H&H Admiralty for me


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

H&H Rolando's Own drying out. BBF ready to go after that.

We've got a cold front moving in tomorrow here in S. Florida, so really looking forward to the cooler temps for a few days. For those of you up north, cooler temps here means a low in the mid-50's and highs in the low 70's. Perfect Fall weather.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a bowl of AJ's VaPer in another Pete.


----------



## gibson_es

Can't decide if I wanna smoke my last bit of frog morton OTT or smoke some tobacco from a local shop.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Diodon nepheligina said:


> For those of you up north, cooler temps here means a low in the mid-50's and highs in the low 70's. Perfect Fall weather.


Enjoying a bowl of SG's Skiff Mixture here in the mid-Fall Maine weather. Can't wait for our first snow of the year. Absolutely, to each their own: Otherwise everyone would be living where I do!


----------



## Jack Straw

Dusted off my Stanwell billiard (literally) and started a bowl of Bracken Flake. I don't why, but I haven't smoked this pipe in maybe a month! It's such a nice puffer (and darn good tobacco, too).

Girlfriend also exclaimed at how good it smells.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> For those of you up north, cooler temps here means a low in the mid-50's and highs in the low 70's. Perfect Fall weather.


LOW"S in the 50's?!?! Man that sounds nice. I've had highs in the 50's the past couple weeks.

More Kajun Kake in a Rovera for me.


----------



## Requiem

Virginia #1; Northwoods; Standard Mixture; Royal Yacht.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

SG Celtic Talisman


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a full bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: The Navy Flake was delicious but the Chocolate Flake sent me to the stars.:nod: I had topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which combined especially with the Chocolate Flake was so so so delicious; this dark frothy brew sang in a duo with my Chocolate Flake and "by golly" I joined in and made it a trio. This was definitely a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in my "New" Sav Porto Cervo Rustic 114


----------



## MarkC

Moe's Confetti, Laurel Heights and HOTW today.


----------



## Nachman

A cob full of Robusto out in the freezing cold and then my wife griped that I Stank when I came in. When I was a boy my mother wouldn't let me smoke my pipe in the house and I thought some day I will have a place of my own and I can smoke where I want. Now at 66 my wife won't let me smoke in the house. You just can't win.


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> A cob full of Robusto out in the freezing cold and then my wife griped that I Stank when I came in. When I was a boy my mother wouldn't let me smoke my pipe in the house and I thought some day I will have a place of my own and I can smoke where I want. Now at 66 my wife won't let me smoke in the house. You just can't win.


 Norman here. Glad to know there's another Puffer nearby.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Autumn Evening this morning (well that's just not right) in my LePeltier


----------



## Nachman

Indigosmoke, is that a picture of you at the medieval fair?


----------



## Jack Straw

Currently reading and puffing a Peterson Rocky Donegal full of Stonehaven, with a nice Malbec on the side. Altogether, it's a nice quiet Friday night with the special lady. Now, to decide what to smoke next!


----------



## commonsenseman

Trying out a few new (to me) tobaccos tonight.

-First, I had a bowl of Blockade Runner in a Dr Grabow. This stuff smells terrible in the tin, luckily that doesn't translate into the bowl. I found it to be a nice, rich VA with somewhat subtle Rum flavor.

-Then, I lit up a bowl of Kendal Kentucky in a little nosewarmer gifted to me by a pipe-smoking-cow. It wasn't too bad, it'll take a few more bowls to judge it fairly though. Tastes like a lighter version of Dark Birds Eye, with some topping on it.

-Lastly, a bowl of Kendal Dark in a Sav 320. I like it. Tastes like pure tobacco which is a good thing.


----------



## commonsenseman

Now I'm sipping on a bowl of Kajun Kake, while also sipping on a glass of Glenlivet 12 yr.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally, I decided to have a second bowl of SG Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: The Kendal was so delightful in this fat pipe, but I have really gotten to enjoy the SG Navy Flake; my first bowl was so delicious I said to myself "dang it I want some more".:banana: I topped off these wonderful and tasty smokes with an ice cold glass of "NewCastle Brown Ale" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of my own blend mixture of a house brand cherry/vanilla mixxed with some H&H VaPer. found most of the H&H blends I've smoked are really young and need some age. oh yeah smoked in my GC cob 
troy


----------



## gibson_es

smoked a bowl of holiday spirit 2009. May smoke another later tonight.... just can't seem to get away from the christmas baccy's! I love 'em!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Well I packed some Union Square in my GBD Standard 293 for work today. Smoked about 10 min of it and tipped the bowl to dump some ash and all the tobacco fell out! :sad:


----------



## Abraxas

I've been trying to keep the lid on my tin of Samuel Gawith's Navy Flake tin. Needless to say that i hopelessly failed, now i'm waiting for the flakes to dry out. Totaly anticipating for the first puff. 

The tobacco smells incredible in the tin and looks scary. Very promising.


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of FVF, followed by McClellands No. 24. Now it's GO: Classic Samsun. The jury is still out on these last two; I'm leaning towards getting more of the 24; the Samsun I just don't know...


----------



## lbiislander

Nachman said:


> A cob full of Robusto out in the freezing cold and then my wife griped that I Stank when I came in. When I was a boy my mother wouldn't let me smoke my pipe in the house and I thought some day I will have a place of my own and I can smoke where I want. Now at 66 my wife won't let me smoke in the house. You just can't win.


Yeah, but how were the 60 years in between?


----------



## Nachman

Hearth and Home Ambassadors Blend. First time I have tried a Russ Oullette blend. A pleasant, Oriental forward English blend. Starts out mild but after the first third of the bowl settles into a solid medium. Supposed to be a Dunhill tribute, but reminds me more of Skiff Mixture. Came very dry and very young. Nothing wrong with it that a little age won't take care of.


----------



## Nachman

lbiislander said:


> Yeah, but how were the 60 years in between?


They had some good moments.


----------



## Granger

Pipes and Cigars Amphora match.
"Amphora" Match Bulk Pipe Tobacco (by the ounce)

I used to smoke this a good bit, but have missed it for a while. This match is spot on!


----------



## Requiem

MarkC said:


> Had a bowl of FVF, followed by McClellands No. 24. Now it's GO: Classic Samsun. The jury is still out on these last two; I'm leaning towards getting more of the 24; the Samsun I just don't know...


I love the #24, one of my favorite VA's.


----------



## Jay123

One bowl of stonehaven...and it gave me a good little buzz (newb), but I really liked it (the baccy...and the buzz).

Was going to try fvf for the second time in a few months, but I can't find the $%#!!+$.:tape:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tonight the pipes are going to get some use. It will all begin with BBF. It will meander afterwards through several other bowls...Rolando's Own, Marlin Flake, & Exhausted Rooster are all candidates and may very well all get smoked. The last bowl of the night will be some aged Mississippi Mud from a trade with Mbearer (thanks Mike!). 

Tomorrow will be a full day in cool clear weather at the ballpark so I will be dipping into some of the more crowd pleasing blends like Classic Burley Kake, Berry Good, and Trout Stream. I may sneak away from the crowd for an early afternoon bowl of Squadron Leader. Loving our current cool fall weather!


----------



## Jay123

I think I may have to stalk you. Ah hell, the Atlanta-TB game is a "biggun" tomorrow...drat!


----------



## phineasrex

a bowl of H&H Admiralty to start the day and another after lunch, had some Balkan Sasieni later in the evening, and maybe some H&H Armada in an hour or two.


----------



## Fritzchen

Started the day off with SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Pebble Grain billiard.

Afternoon coffee with SG Chocolate Flake in a '67 LB Shell Briar. Have determined that the crop of white crystals on these nigh 2-year old flakes must be crack.

Just finished a bowl of Penzance in an Ashton Sovereign billiard with coffee and the last dregs from the bottle of Bordeaux after a dinner of _Coq au Vin_ (am also loving the cool weather down here!) Hedonism, pure and simple.

SG 1792 lined up for later this evening in a Pebble Grain brandy. Haven't settled on the libation yet....


----------



## gibson_es

Just lit up my second bowl of the sutliff SP blend #5... trtingto come up with a vurdict.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cracked a fresh tin of Dorchester earlier. Great stuff.

Drying out some Tilbury.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX and this resulted in a delicious, flavorful, and mystical long smoke (23/4 hours) that was so incredibility good that I had to ask myself "is this for real?"p This tobacco was so good that I refuse to follow it up with anything else; anything smoked after this would be "going downhill".:nod: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and there was no doubt; this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## gibson_es

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a full bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX and this resulted in a delicious, flavorful, and mystical long smoke (23/4 hours) that was so incredibility good that I had to ask myself "is this for real?"p This tobacco was so good that I refuse to follow it up with anything else; anything smoked after this would be "going downhill".:nod: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and there was no doubt; this was a great pipe event.:martini:


You make me want some of day baccy. Lol.


----------



## tonkingulf

Some Gatlinburlier Newfound Blend in a cob earlier. Tonight, Anni Kake.


----------



## Granger

As I sit here at 1:25 in the morning, I am puffing down some "PawPaw's Favorite" from Smokezy. Seeing an earlier post about Cherry gave me a hankering.


----------



## MarkC

Requiem said:


> I love the #24, one of my favorite VA's.


I didn't care for it at first, but now that it's been open a month, it's nice stuff. And, in fact, that's tonight's smoke as well.


----------



## gibson_es

Thinking about smoking some black cheery from a local shop. Im not usually a black cherry.guy, but I have some and I guess a wild hair.is ok.

EDIT: post 3,000, woot! Lol.


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a nice bowl of PS Lux bulleye's in my bent dublin. Came back to it, after finally being able to taste my baccy, and boy is this stuff tasty, espically when you hit a bit of the Cavandish, great tastes of Carmel, along with the hayish/strawish notes, and the pepper notes of Perigue.
yummy
Now if I can found a vender that has PS Navy flake I'd be a happy camper, down to 2 flakes of PS Navy flake. waaaaaaaaa
troy


----------



## lbiislander

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a full bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX and this resulted in a delicious, flavorful, and mystical long smoke (23/4 hours) that was so incredibility good that I had to ask myself "is this for real?"p This tobacco was so good that I refuse to follow it up with anything else; anything smoked after this would be "going downhill".:nod: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and there was no doubt; this was a great pipe event.:martini:


I too have a Savinelli 606, but a KS. I'm trying to figure out which line of Sav's this is from (bought at a local B&M). Are there some Sav lines that are "cheaper" than others? I'd hate to think I bought a basket pipe for the $$ I paid.


----------



## Jack Straw

^Post a picture of it, or describe it! I'm sure we can figure it out. Some lines are cheaper than others. KS just denotes that is a size smaller than the EX (but still not small), which doesn't really affect price. The EX pipes are HUGE.


----------



## Nachman

Hearth and home Daybreak. A lovely morning pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke

lbiislander said:


> I too have a Savinelli 606, but a KS. I'm trying to figure out which line of Sav's this is from (bought at a local B&M). Are there some Sav lines that are "cheaper" than others? I'd hate to think I bought a basket pipe for the $$ I paid.


I don't think the Sav stamps any of it's basket pipes Savinelli, so if it says Savinelli on the pipe I don't think you got a basket pipe. I believe the Savinelli basket pipes are usually stamped Roma. There are definitely cheaper Sav lines such as the Standing Series, Baronet, Venezia, etc but I have found these pipes to represent quality in their price range and be well worth the money when you consider they are usually only a few $ more than no-name basket pipes.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

indigosmoke said:


> I don't think the Sav stamps any of it's basket pipes Savinelli, so if it says Savinelli on the pipe I don't think you got a basket pipe. I believe the Savinelli basket pipes are usually stamped Roma. There are definitely cheaper Sav lines such as the Standing Series, Baronet, Venezia, etc but I have found these pipes to represent quality in their price range and be well worth the money when you consider they are usually only a few $ more than no-name basket pipes.


I have a few low-end Savinellis. Each is well worth the ~$50 I paid for it. 
Does your 606 have a stamp on the stem? That's a way to determine the line, if there's no marking on the pipe itself. 
Go here to look up your mark: English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings


----------



## Jack Straw

Scottish Cake, this time in the Viprati Canadian rather than its usual Peterson Bulldog (which is currently bathing in whiskey). It's doing nicely.


----------



## indigosmoke

Wow Andrew, that is absolutely beautiful pipe! I really have to add a Canadian to my line up.

It's Stonehaven and the NFL for me. Life is good.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Second the compliment on your Viprati. That thing is amazing. Where'd you get it?

Dark Star and Ravens game for me. Black XX prepared for later.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks guys! Found it in February at Nat Sherman's in Manhattan, and got it during a big sale. I wouldn't have even seen it there - the salesman had literally hidden it away out of sight on the back of a rotary rack behind some basket pipes, and only brought it out when I had talked with him for a while and mentioned that I didn't like most Savinelli's and other Italian pipes because they looked "just too Italian." He said, "Here's an Italian pipe you might like" and boy did I. He mentioned that he was trying to save it for himself if no one bought it, but I guess my Jedi mind trick was too strong. :lol:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Jack Straw said:


> . . .but I guess my Jedi mind trick was too strong. :lol:


Can't read "Jedi Mind Trick" without thinking about Eddie Murphy: _

Mr. T walk up and go, "I heard you did some jokes about me."

"No, you didn't."

"Maybe I didn't. I'm gonna go beat up the fool that told me them lies."_


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Thanks guys! Found it in February at Nat Sherman's in Manhattan, and got it during a big sale. I wouldn't have even seen it there - the salesman had literally hidden it away out of sight on the back of a rotary rack behind some basket pipes, and only brought it out when I had talked with him for a while and mentioned that I didn't like most Savinelli's and other Italian pipes because they looked "just too Italian." He said, "Here's an Italian pipe you might like" and boy did I. He mentioned that he was trying to save it for himself if no one bought it, but I guess my Jedi mind trick was too strong. :lol:


Wow Andrew! That is definitely a great looking pipe and I bet a great smoking pipe that you got there.:hippie: I really love the color and texture of this pipe; good shopping.:thumb:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

laloin said:


> Now if I can found a vender that has PS Navy flake I'd be a happy camper, down to 2 flakes of PS Navy flake. waaaaaaaaa
> troy


Try pipesandcigars: Peter Stokkebye Bulk Tobacco


----------



## Nachman

Robusto earlier and now Anniversary Kake.


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF to start off my night in a Sav 101. Afterwards I'm planning to smoke a bowl of Dark Birdseye in a Sav 320. Perhaps Later a bowl of Kajun Kake, haven't decided yet.

These bowls will be accompanied by a glass of Glenlivet 12 yr.


----------



## TXsmoker

McClellands Honeydew in my Byrons favorite earlier, and St James Woods in my Sav 313


----------



## gibson_es

Contemplating a bowl tonight... not in a good mood


----------



## laloin

this morning a homebrew blend in my CG cob with coffee, in between customers heheh
troy


----------



## indigosmoke

gibson_es said:


> Contemplating a bowl tonight... not in a good mood


Smoke and be at peace my friend.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX.p The flavors of these smokes were so delicious and flavorful. Earlier this evening I picked 3 more red tomatoes from my vines which are fast turning brown; I wonder when my bounty will end?:dunno: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## gibson_es

indigosmoke said:


> Smoke and be at peace my friend.


 as soon as something comes on comedy central that I don't wanna watch. I might do just that.


----------



## TXsmoker

gibson_es said:


> as soon as something comes on comedy central that I don't wanna watch. I might do just that.


You and me both bro. How can you be in a bad mood laughing at that stuff?


----------



## gibson_es

TXsmoker said:


> You and me both bro. How can you be in a bad mood laughing at that stuff?


That's a damn good question... right neo its ugly americans, just watched 3 futuramas. But the ugly american epidsode I have already seen. So I set out to go smoke. But before I could get up my phone started dying. So im going o let it charge a bit first...


----------



## DeeSkank

Had another bowl of Westminster this morning in a CG cob and then finished off the night with some C&D Opening Night in a Diplomat :tu


----------



## MarkC

Dark Star.


----------



## tobacmon

Sampling some Stoney I have had Jarred for a few months to see hows its progressing---pretty smooth...


----------



## TXsmoker

gibson_es said:


> That's a damn good question... right neo its ugly americans, just watched 3 futuramas. But the ugly american epidsode I have already seen. So I set out to go smoke. But before I could get up my phone started dying. So im going o let it charge a bit first...


I ended up flipping over to Adult Swim and watching Family guy. It was the Bill Clinton episode. Lots of unintentional retrohaling.


----------



## thebayratt

Tried some SG Squadron Leader for lunch. 

Pretty darn good. Getting better at the pipe now.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I have been smoking what is decribed as "Old Gowrie" on the label, but I a bit confused...

Descriptions vary greatly about it's appearance and constituent tobaccos. Ready rubbed, broken flake...

My tin description reads: Rich red Virginia flake.
I've also seen: Full Dark Virgina Flake.

Mine doesn't look particularly dark. I do pick up on some slightly plummy flavor I assume is the Perique and also some essence of malt. It can be quite pointed (tingle on the tongue, Perique-like fashion) and bright. My favorite part of this tobacco is the way it consistently develops as the bowl progresses. Quite delicious.

Having tried this and Marlin Flake, I can see their similarities. I have yet to try HOTW.

This one's a keeper, I'd just like to make sure I will be getting the same thing when I order the 500g bag. Does my description sound like other's experience with this tobacco?


----------



## indigosmoke

The OG I sampled was a medium colored blend, not very dark. From your description it seems like you are having the same smoking experience with OG as I did. As for HOTW, give it a try. An excellent blend IMO.


----------



## gibson_es

TXsmoker said:


> I ended up flipping over to Adult Swim and watching Family guy. It was the Bill Clinton episode. Lots of unintentional retrohaling.


Lol. I should have done the same. I didn't even look. I just turned the television off and started reorganizing my bigger humidor.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked my last pipe full of SG St James Flake tonight and poured the crumbs from the pouch into my "Forever Blend". The Forever Blend is a tin that I pour the remains of English and Vaper tins when I get down below a pipe full. I keep it at smoking moisture and dip into it occasionally. Sometimes it is exceptional.


----------



## Jack Straw

Limerick earlier while watching an old Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes movie The Green Woman. Good times.


----------



## gibson_es

Nachman said:


> Smoked my last pipe full of SG St James Flake tonight and poured the crumbs from the pouch into my "Forever Blend". The Forever Blend is a tin that I pour the remains of English and Vaper tins when I get down below a pipe full. I keep it at smoking moisture and dip into it occasionally. Sometimes it is exceptional.


This is a good idea... I might have to adopt it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Dorchester in my Nording.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Exhausted Rooster avec delayed gratification method


----------



## GlassEye

LJ Heart Burley in a MM Great Dane egg followed by Marble Kake in a Sav 804ks this morning. This was my first time with these blends and both contributed to a great lazy start to the day. I am really liking these Hearth&Home blends, good stuff they are.


----------



## Granger

Smokezy Buttered Rum. Years go I had some excellent buttered rum, so now I try the various blends people sell. I like Smokezy tobaccos but you must smoke them in a Meer, they are a bit wet.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Exhausted Rooster tonight.


----------



## WWhermit

Had some H&H Louisianna Red while breaking in a new Don Carlos billiard. Exceptional, both of them!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Frog Morton Across the Pond in a cob earlier.
University Flake in a Sav billiard now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in Savinelli 606 EX which was exceptionally good and lasted two hours forty minutes yielding a potent delicious smoke.p My 606 EX took this whole Chocolate Flake easily and it was so pleasurable folding this big flake into this large pipe.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "NewCastle Brown Ale" brew which went so well with this tobacco.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Snuck home for a lunchtime bowl of FVF.


----------



## Requiem

Two bowls of St. Bruno, in a Stanwell HCA and in a Ropp.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Snuck home for a lunchtime bowl of FVF.


Sounds like a good way to spend your lunch! Enjoy!


----------



## commonsenseman

Dark Birdseye in a Sav 320, then Kajun Kake in a Rovera.


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the night with some Burley London Blend.


----------



## Garin

Irish flake, again. Maybe tomorrow I'll mix it up with some of my English blends, as the IF jar is going to be empty far too quickly at this rate!


----------



## gibson_es

Slowly smokig a lovely bowl of boswells christmas cookie courtasy of bigG... truly amazing... I must order some


----------



## MarkC

Enjoying a bowl of Opening Night.


----------



## Jack Straw

Garin said:


> Irish flake, again. Maybe tomorrow I'll mix it up with some of my English blends, as the IF jar is going to be empty far too quickly at this rate!


I find myself sometimes going on lakeland benders where stuff like Irish Flake, Bracken Flake, and 1792 is all I want to smoke.


----------



## Walter MItty

Enjoying some Chelsea Morning in a dane.


----------



## mbearer

commonsenseman said:


> Dark Birdseye in a Sav 320,


What are you thinking of it? I really like the Dark Birdseye so far and keep reaching for it. I quickly went through the 2oz I traded for with Nate560 and I will be opening up some fresh stuff to try now and to complete my trade with WWhermit.

The stuff I got off Nate560 was 2+ years old and divine.. the fresh stuff smelled the same though so *crosses fingers* I will be trying that this week as soon as this dang head cold goes away.


----------



## commonsenseman

mbearer said:


> What are you thinking of it? I really like the Dark Birdseye so far and keep reaching for it. I quickly went through the 2oz I traded for with Nate560 and I will be opening up some fresh stuff to try now and to complete my trade with WWhermit.
> 
> The stuff I got off Nate560 was 2+ years old and divine.. the fresh stuff smelled the same though so *crosses fingers* I will be trying that this week as soon as this dang head cold goes away.


I absolutely love it. Very dark & rich, burns quite well. I only have about 10oz of it, but that will be changing soon ipe:

It tastes just like Brown Bogie in a Ribbon cut.


----------



## SmoknTaz

I'm a sucker for Butternut Burley. Having a bowl while perusing the forums.


----------



## gibson_es

I hear good things about butternut barley. I must get me some....

Im smokin a bowl of holiday spirit 2009


----------



## manny816

This morning I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake. I let it dry out overnight. What a difference that made. I turned a 45 minute commute into a 75 minute commute. A great start to a long day. I have some Penzance drying out for this evening.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some bracken flake earlier, and then some scottish cake more recently.


----------



## thebayratt

C&D Haunted Bookshop


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name bent.p The FVF and Navy Flake were so flavorful that I sipped slowly with these tobaccos enjoying every wisp of smoke; my wife especially enjoyed the Maple Street which was such a sweet mild flavorful smoke.:hippie: I was planning on bringing out the Tambolaka but since the wife was so happy with my smokes I figured that it was better to stop while I was ahead.:der: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## Granger

Black Forest from Smokezy...It tastes like black forest cake.

In a meer of course!


----------



## Jack Straw

Snuck in a nip of Dorchester before the gf got home.


----------



## indigosmoke

Just finished my first bowl of Peterson Perfect Plug. Didn't try to slice off a flake, just sort of whittled off the side of the plug and prepped it like a crumble cake. Let it dry for about a hour and fired her up. 

My first impressions are akin to those of Dubinthedam. Much less of the fruity top note of University Flake, less tobacco power than Irish Flake. I actually found the taste kind of mild with a medium nic hit. Not a bad tobacco but I'm not sure if it will find a way into my rotation. I like the top note of University Flake and the strength of Irish Flake so I probably would go with one of those two depending on mood. Still, a very interesting presentation and a solid tobacco. I'll certainly finish the tin.


----------



## Requiem

Standard Mixture in a Brebbia bent billiard;
FM Across the Pond in a Mastro de Paja dublin;
Royal Yacht in a Hardcastle prince.


----------



## laloin

ER in my bent italy dublin, love/hate relationship with that roosters sometimes, will finish the tin sometime in the next century. Since I only smoke it once a week.
Tried some Westminster, got that soapy/cheap perfume taste from the Latakia bomb that it is in my CG cob. So now I know my tastes are for mild Latakias like SL or Frog Morton.
Anybody else have suggestions for a mild Latakia blend?
troy


----------



## indigosmoke

laloin said:


> ER in my bent italy dublin, love/hate relationship with that roosters sometimes, will finish the tin sometime in the next century. Since I only smoke it once a week.
> Tried some Westminster, got that soapy/cheap perfume taste from the Latakia bomb that it is in my CG cob. So now I know my tastes are for mild Latakias like SL or Frog Morton.
> Anybody else have suggestions for a mild Latakia blend?
> troy


GLP Ashbury is mild, you might want to give it a try. Also, if you like the Frog, McClelland British Woods could be a possibility. I also find the new C&D Tuskegee Airman fairly mild to medium and well balanced. Lastly, SPC Plum Pudding (it's not an aro at all, just ignore the name) in the same ball park. Have you tried a blend with Syrian latakia? If not and you like FM, you might want to give FM Across the Pond a try as I find Syrian to generally be less 'in your face' than Cyprian. In any case it's a different animal and well worth exploring as your progress through Engilshes.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Frog Morton on the Town in a Bjarne Rhodesian


----------



## Requiem

indigosmoke said:


> GLP Ashbury is mild, you might want to give it a try. Also, if you like the Frog, McClelland British Woods could be a possibility. I also find the new C&D Tuskegee Airman fairly mild to medium and well balanced. Lastly, SPC Plum Pudding (it's not an aro at all, just ignore the name) in the same ball park. Have you tried a blend with Syrian latakia? If not and you like FM, you might want to give FM Across the Pond a try as I find Syrian to generally be less 'in your face' than Cyprian. In any case it's a different animal and well worth exploring as your progress through Engilshes.


+1 about the FM Across the Pond (great sugestions from Indigosmoke).

Looks like you don't enjoy the arshness of balkan blends. Westminster is a standard english blend (somewhat harsh). Try FM on the Town (for a really sweet one) and Boswell's Norhtwoods (really smokey, also a bit sweet)


----------



## laloin

Requiem said:


> +1 about the FM Across the Pond (great sugestions from Indigosmoke).
> 
> Looks like you don't enjoy the arshness of balkan blends. Westminster is a standard english blend (somewhat harsh). Try FM on the Town (for a really sweet one) and Boswell's Norhtwoods (really smokey, also a bit sweet)


yep not big on the Balkan blends, have tried 2 House blends of Balkan blends, and both had that cheap perfume/soapy taste to me.
Now SL that was tasty and had a bit of sweetness to it, the orignal FM I love, haven't tried FM on the town, soo will have to grab a tin the next time I order. hmmm never thought bout Boswell's Northwoods, from the impressions I get on youtube it sounds harsh, but as my old pipe friend said to me "always keep a open mind when trying a new blend"
troy


----------



## Requiem

laloin said:


> yep not big on the Balkan blends, have tried 2 House blends of Balkan blends, and both had that cheap perfume/soapy taste to me.
> Now SL that was tasty and had a bit of sweetness to it, the orignal FM I love, haven't tried FM on the town, soo will have to grab a tin the next time I order. hmmm never thought bout Boswell's Northwoods, from the impressions I get on youtube it sounds harsh, but as my old pipe friend said to me "always keep a open mind when trying a new blend"
> troy


Northwoods is medium-light in strenght and not harsh at all. There's a bit of sweetness to it and a medium-full smokey taste.

However, your description of soapy english blend's taste (while not tasting the same about Squadron Leader) makes me think about ghosts in your pipe. Latakia blends don't exactly taste "soapy"... at least not more than Squadron Leader.


----------



## laloin

Requiem said:


> Northwoods is medium-light in strenght and not harsh at all. There's a bit of sweetness to it and a medium-full smokey taste.
> 
> However, your description of soapy english blend's taste (while not tasting the same about Squadron Leader) makes me think about ghosts in your pipe. Latakia blends don't exactly taste "soapy"... at least not more than Squadron Leader.


I usually try new blends in my beat up CG cob, but I did smoke a aro in the cob the day before *shrug*
troy


----------



## GlassEye

I started the day with a new tin of OGS, my first try of this fine tobac. The tin aroma is the best I have yet to come across, light, clean, orangey, just nice. I dried a flake out to quite dry, rubbed out and loaded into a GBD canadian. This was difficult to enjoy as the wind was too much to get an even light or burn, which really ruined what could have been a wonderful morning smoke, I was able to catch some glimpses of flavor of the same aroma as in the tin but with a slight spice. It was still enjoyable despite the wind and burn problems that come with it, this will get another try when I don't have to battle the gusts for a pleasant experience.


----------



## Nachman

[QUOTE\] However, your description of soapy english blend's taste (while not tasting the same about Squadron Leader) makes me think about ghosts in your pipe. Latakia blends don't exactly taste "soapy"... at least not more than Squadron Leader.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps the flavour he is referring to is Oriental tobacco. There is no Lakeland soapy taste in the tobaccos he mentioned but they do have a pronounced Oriental forward taste.


----------



## mbearer

Tambo, 1792, and G&H Dark Birdseye have taken over my life... I am trying to break the cycle because I have bags and bags from some great trade with the fine folks on this forum but I keep going back to Tambo, 1792, and Dark Birdseye... 

Tonight I am going to hide all the open baccy's I have and start testing out the lovely trades I have again. Met some good blends in there so far just need to get back to it  
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman

mbearer said:


> .....I am trying to break the cycle because I have bags and bags from some great trade with the fine folks on this forum but I keep going back to Tambo, 1792, and Dark Birdseye.....


I don't see what the problem is :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Straw

DGT'd the second half of last night's Dorchester bowl on the drive home from Trader Joes. I don't often do that, but it was enjoyable. It really is astounding how much more peppery tobacco becomes when it is DGT'd, I wonder why that is.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Union Square in a Westbrook Grabow.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> It really is astounding how much more peppery tobacco becomes when it is DGT'd, I wonder why that is.


I suspect that the Keebler Elves or the Travelocity Gnome come out at night and perform magic on the tobacco as it sits there in the bowl. I can't confirm this as when I wake up late at night all I see are underpants gnomes and they don't seem interested in my tobacco.


----------



## Jack Straw

I should have gnome.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> I should have gnome.


That's a pun that would have made Asimov proud. Way to go Andrew!


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nice bowl of St. James Flake in my Pete XL13 while watching Jeremy Brett solve the case "The Greek Interpreter."


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Had a nice bowl of St. James Flake in my Pete XL13 while watching Jeremy Brett solve the case "The Greek Interpreter."


I love that episode. Especially the end on the train when his brother turns up at a most opportune moment.


----------



## Jack Straw

Yeah his brother was great! "I sometimes forget my size." The acting in that series from the guest characters is always amazing, as is the thickly-laid dry humor.


----------



## MarkC

Had two and a half bowls of HOTW last night, so I'm finishing that last bowl now.


----------



## mbearer

Broke the cycle for the night and I am enjoying the heck out of a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake. I could do this one again easily 
Mike


----------



## Reverie Forest

indigosmoke said:


> I suspect that the Keebler Elves or the Travelocity Gnome come out at night and perform magic on the tobacco as it sits there in the bowl. I can't confirm this as when I wake up late at night all I see are underpants gnomes and they don't seem interested in my tobacco.


Haha! What a crack up, John! :laugh:

Sitting out, watching the sunset after having just come home from work, I loaded up my Peterson bulldog with some more Exhausted Rooster. I decided to try something a little different with it this time and was quite pleasantly surprised: Rather than filling the bowl three-step style, which has given me a perfect burn the whole bowl - meaning I'll light it and never have to bring another match to it the entire smoke - I used the air-pocket method. Though I was relighting maybe up to five times, the smoke was so much more mellow and flavourful! I was no longer grabbing my coffee for a swig after each couple of puffs due to the overwhelming peppery flavour that would bombard the back of my throat and sting my nostrils. I thought this odd since with the three-step the smoke was always cool and the bowl never hot, but the flavour far more mellow and deep in dimension with the air-pocket.
Interesting...


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of a mixture of MacB Navy flake, and PS bulleye's in my CG cob pretty good mixture.
Mike what the issue with what your smoking heh. Just go back to your old standby of PS bulleye with the center poked out, and your in tobacco bliss 
troy


----------



## mbearer

Reverie Forest said:


> I thought this odd since with the three-step the smoke was always cool and the bowl never hot, but the flavour far more mellow and deep in dimension with the air-pocket.
> Interesting...


I enjoy ER THE MOST when I take 1 flake and twist shove jamb and maul the whole thing into a MM Legend pipe (and some of it still won't fit so you have to tear it off) it takes a few lights through out the smoke but the flavor is wonderful. Fully rubbed out and packed lightly just haven't been nearly as enjoyable.. So I agree with your findings and you are not insane :whoo::clap2:


----------



## Garin

I skipped yesterday, but today it was two bowls of Standard Mixture Medium -- finishing off the tin. It took me the first bowl to get back into the swing of non-flake tobacco again! The second bowl was quite excellent, however. Even still, I think I'll be back to the flakes tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## laloin

I found that rolling and then making ER into a tight ball using the air pocket method the best, but the flakes are rather like a ready rub flake, and it all just falls apart in the bowl.
But ER is hit or miss with me
troy


----------



## Reverie Forest

mbearer said:


> ... So I agree with your findings and you are not insane :whoo::clap2:


Ah, I appreciate your affirmation! I'm too young for the loss of my sanity


----------



## Requiem

Silver Flake in my new Astley's;
Standard Mixture in a Pete DR billiard.


----------



## TXsmoker

Deep Hollow in my Sav 313.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a couple bowls of PS Balkan Supreme today.


----------



## Earley

Anny Kake! Mmm mmm that's good stuff!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.ipe: The flavors of these tobaccos were absolutely delicious and "hit the spot". This evening I had gone looking for my BullsEye Flake and realized that I had jarred it all up leaving none out.:der: I scanned my jars and looked for one that was less full then the others and upon opening it this wonderful smell burst from the jar; I was in heaven.:chk This tobacco had been jarred for only two months; I can imagine how good it will be in 6 months. I topped off these wonderful smokes with a large hot cup of "oolong tea" which resulted in a great pipe event.:tea:


----------



## mbearer

I was able to resist the sirens call of the 1792, The Tambo, and YES even the Dark Birdseye to try something NEW this morning  

G.L. Pease Barbary Coast. I would write this one up as a Bur, Per, Va in that order.. The burley dominates (very well might I say) with the Perique being a main player while the VA sits in the background.. you know its there and helping. It was a wonderful smoke and one I will have to pick up more of even though I have only had one bowl. 

For the ride home I have some Plum Pudding that was thrown in on a trade as a surprise  Now to remind myself why I have 24oz of it aging in the cellar  
Mike


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking another bowl of the 1792 that mbearer sent me a sampler of and I really like this stuff. Wonder how it is with some cellar time?

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Spectabalis

Last night I enjoyed two bowls of University Flake in my favourite meer while watching "Unforgiven" staring Clint Eastwood. Without doubt the finest Western ever made.


----------



## mbearer

tobacmon said:


> Smoking another bowl of the 1792 that mbearer sent me a sampler of and I really like this stuff. Wonder how it is with some cellar time?
> 
> Thanks Mike!


You are welcome Paul  Curios as to what you thought of the Dark Flake as a cigar guy as well??

CommonSenseMan hooked me up with some 1792 with some age on it to start my addiction and it does get even better. I can't wait for mine to age... Oh, wait I don't have a choice *sighs* I will keep smoking the young stuff and hope some survives long enough then ipe:


----------



## tobacmon

mbearer said:


> You are welcome Paul  *Curios as to what you thought of the Dark Flake as a cigar guy as well?? *
> 
> CommonSenseMan hooked me up with some 1792 with some age on it to start my addiction and it does get even better. I can't wait for mine to age... Oh, wait I don't have a choice *sighs* I will keep smoking the young stuff and hope some survives long enough then ipe:


*I like the Dark Flake also and will smoke another bowl later today & see how it compares to cigars and let you know---*

I've been smoking so much stuff lately --- this slope only gets longer and slippery.


----------



## indigosmoke

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Peterson Billiard. Not a bad smoke and I must admit its fun going all banzai on the plug to slice off a bit to smoke, though I do think it's a bit too much effort for it to become an everyday smoke. Didn't dry it this time and I think I'm getting a bit more of the University Flake like top note, which I like.


----------



## MarkC

I opened my tin of Briar Fox yesterday, and that's all I've smoked since. At this rate, by the time the tin has been open long enough to be enjoyed, it'll be empty...


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> I opened my tin of Briar Fox yesterday, and that's all I've smoked since. At this rate, by the time the tin has been open long enough to be enjoyed, it'll be empty...


I've always wanted to try that blend. After your post I think I'll add it to my next order.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> I opened my tin of Briar Fox yesterday, and that's all I've smoked since. At this rate, by the time the tin has been open long enough to be enjoyed, it'll be empty...


Did you give it your requisite 6+ months? I stashed a tin of that away so it wouldn't tempt me.

Now, I'm getting tempted...:eyebrows:

Having a bowl of Rolando's Own. BBF ready for later.


----------



## MarkC

Oh, yeah. I've gotten pretty good at waiting for six months on any tobacco, just to make sure it's melded well.


----------



## laloin

I'm struggling to wait 6 months to a year on my jars of 1792, FVF and firedance flake. but must wait hehe
but I got heaps of open baggies to try, MarkC how's life treating your old bones heheh 
troy


----------



## Nachman

Started with Robusto this AM and have been smoking Rolondos Own since then.


----------



## mbearer

Some FVF from my trade with JesseFive. I am loving it.. Wife says "Oh that is a smelly one" and is sitting next to me with her sweatshirt pulled over her nose. She really doesn't like straight VA's... 

Good thing she tolerates Dark Birdseye, and loves tambo and 1792 hehe 

Mike


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> Some FVF from my trade with JesseFive. I am loving it.. Wife says "Oh that is a smelly one" and is sitting next to me with her sweatshirt pulled over her nose. She really doesn't like straight VA's...
> 
> Good thing she tolerates Dark Birdseye, and loves tambo and 1792 hehe
> 
> Mike


I think it's a rare lady who likes the smell of straight VAs or latakia. However, if she likes the smell of Dark Birdseye, Tambo and 1792 then she's a keeper in my book!


----------



## Jack Straw

Having a huge bowl of Stonehaven in the Nording, with a Brooklyn Lager on the side. My new pipe should come tomorrow, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Granger

indigosmoke said:


> I think it's a rare lady who likes the smell of straight VAs or latakia. However, if she likes the smell of Dark Birdseye, Tambo and 1792 then she's a keeper in my book!


My wife thinks that Frog Morton On the Town is a wonderful smell. She really like the smell of some of my Latakia Blends. Of course, she loves the smell of pipes.

I have this one Tobacco "Heavenly Scent" from Smokezy that has a caramel smell, and when I smoke it she swears it smells like there is a cake baking and warm caramel cooking.

So aromatics, Va, Per, and Latakia...she is a tobacco woman!


----------



## CCFL

Half & Half for me tonight. Nothing extraordinary about it, but a few things that surprised me were:

The tobacco was still moist in the pouch (this was the first pipe tobacco I bought about 5 months ago)
Pleasant mild, cool smoke. Might actually finish this pouch before the end of the year.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

CCFL said:


> Half & Half for me tonight. Nothing extraordinary about it, but a few things that surprised me were:
> 
> The tobacco was still moist in the pouch (this was the first pipe tobacco I bought about 5 months ago)
> Pleasant mild, cool smoke. Might actually finish this pouch before the end of the year.


Half & Half and Prince Albert are my favorite OTC blends. As you say, nothing extraordinary about Half & Half but I find nothing wrong with it either. Pleasant, mild, and cool are all apt and accurate descriptors. I have found that it tends to have less PG from the can than the pouch, so you can get it to dry a bit more and smoke a little cooler. This is probably true of all OTCs though. Keep on enjoying it! I certainly do, especially as a morning bowl. :tu


----------



## indigosmoke

Granger said:


> My wife thinks that Frog Morton On the Town is a wonderful smell. She really like the smell of some of my Latakia Blends. Of course, she loves the smell of pipes.
> 
> I have this one Tobacco "Heavenly Scent" from Smokezy that has a caramel smell, and when I smoke it she swears it smells like there is a cake baking and warm caramel cooking.
> 
> So aromatics, Va, Per, and Latakia...she is a tobacco woman!


She's a queen among wives, you lucky devil!


----------



## commonsenseman

CCFL said:


> Half & Half for me tonight. Nothing extraordinary about it, but a few things that surprised me were:
> 
> The tobacco was still moist in the pouch (this was the first pipe tobacco I bought about 5 months ago)
> Pleasant mild, cool smoke. Might actually finish this pouch before the end of the year.


I had some H&H today too, darn good stuff :thumb:

Also had bowls of: G&H Louisiana Perique Flake, Kendal Plug.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG 1792 in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: The flavors of both of these tobaccos were good, but I was especially impressed with the 1792.:nod: The 1792 was pleasantly potent with a complex distinct flavor which blossomed as you progressed down your bowl; I am sorry that I bought only 2 ounces.:doh: I topped off these delicious smokes with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew which resulted in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Enjoyed some great smokes tonight with a few good friends. Started off with an '03 Upmann Monarchs and then a Petit Edmundo. Followed by: C&D Back Porch, Three Blind Moose and SG BBF.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of SG Chocolate Flake. Can't say as I can detect any chocolate in either the tin note or taste, but it's not a bad smoke. Very mild for an English really. I think I prefer SG Navy Flake but we'll see after a few more bowls.


----------



## Jack Straw

About to fire up a nice big christening bowl of Dorchester in my new Pete.


----------



## indigosmoke

Penzance. Glad to have some back in the cellar again.


----------



## mbearer

First bowl of C&D Blockade Runner in a basket pipe.. Nice so far, but I do really enjoy stoved VAs 

Packed up and ready to roll next is my first bowl of Frog Morton. I was planning on having that first but it was pretty moist in that tin so I am giving it a little time to air out and dry. Smell wonderful though
Mike


----------



## Jessefive

I'm currently smoking a bowl of H&H Daybreak (courtesy of mbearer) and I've got a bowl of C&D Sunday Picnic loaded and waiting for later in the evening, which will find me planning on what to smoke tomorrow during the Philly Tweed Ride bike. Hopefully the day will allow for many delicious bowls whilst riding a vintage bike around town adorned in old timey tweed.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Jessefive said:


> I'm currently smoking a bowl of H&H Daybreak (courtesy of mbearer) and I've got a bowl of C&D Sunday Picnic loaded and waiting for later in the evening, which will find me planning on what to smoke tomorrow during the Philly Tweed Ride bike. Hopefully the day will allow for many delicious bowls whilst riding a vintage bike around town adorned in old timey tweed.


Sounds like a good time Jessefive. Hope your weather is great for the ride.

How are you liking that Sunday Picnic? I've been thinking of adding some of that to my next order (along with some Manhattan Afternoon) as I have found that I really enjoy Golden Virginias.



mbearer said:


> First bowl of C&D Blockade Runner in a basket pipe.. Nice so far, but I do really enjoy stoved VAs
> 
> Packed up and ready to roll next is my first bowl of Frog Morton. I was planning on having that first but it was pretty moist in that tin so I am giving it a little time to air out and dry. Smell wonderful though
> Mike


Forced yourself to put down the 1792, Dark Birdseye, and Tambo, huh? :mrgreen:
I'm using your stuff/cram/jam method of loading Exhausted Rooster tonight rather than rubbing it out. :tu

Tonight, I've got big bowls of Exhausted Rooster, Rolando's Own, and G&H Louisiana Perique Flake loaded up.


----------



## Jessefive

While I haven't yet lit it up yet, I've loved previous bowls of Sunday Picnic. I intend on stocking up. I think that I love Va/Per/Or blends in general. Waccamaw was one of my first smokes, and still a favorite.


----------



## MarkC

A lunchtime bowl of Briar Fox at the moment. Just so's you guys don't think I've given up everything for Briar Fox, I did have a bowl of FVF last night...


----------



## Requiem

BBF in a Astley's;
Royal Yacht in a Big Ben.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka tonight. Ahh....my good friend.....we meet again.


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the night with a bowl of Classic Burley Kake. I haven't smoked a bowl of this fine tobacco in a few months. It's still as good as I remember.


----------



## laloin

had a evening bowl of GLP Strathford from my newbie sample pack from RJPuffs.. yeah I know it's been sitting in the baggie this long ron heh.
have to say it's a nice VaPer, the Perquie hits my sinus when I exhale through my nose, and I get a great taste of a figgy good Virigina yummy stuff.
the bowl didn't last to long, either I didn't load enough, or I was puffing to fast again..
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Now smoking my first bowl of Barbary Coast. Hmm.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.p The flavor of these smokes were so delightful; I could taste the essence of wispful flavors from each of these tobaccos which took me higher and higher in the sky.:chk I topped off these incredible smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which sang to my pipes so lovingly and all I can say is "Dang it!"; this was one pipe event I won't forget.:drinking:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Had my first bowl of Escudo today. Not too heavy on the perique, very enjoyable. Another winner! :tu


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of HOTW earlier, and now Briar Fox. I should warn people that are thinking of trying Briar Fox that it's not a typical Virginia. First of all, I'm pretty sure it's one of those "almost Virginias" that is dominated by Virginas, but not exclusively that type of tobacco, though I'm not experienced enough to say what's there. Secondly, the nic hit on this one is definitely a rachet up from your normal straight Virginia. I've been sleeping well the last couple of nights...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> A bowl of HOTW earlier, and now Briar Fox. I should warn people that are thinking of trying Briar Fox that it's not a typical Virginia. First of all, I'm pretty sure it's one of those "almost Virginias" that is dominated by Virginas, but not exclusively that type of tobacco, though I'm not experienced enough to say what's there. Secondly, the nic hit on this one is definitely a rachet up from your normal straight Virginia. I've been sleeping well the last couple of nights...


That beguiling vixen seems to have, indeed, lured you into her briar patch...:biggrin:

G&H Louisiana Perique Flake this morning (that I never got around to last night). It is shaping up to be a nice clear and breezy day. Think I'll go fishin'...


----------



## keenween

MarkC said:


> A bowl of HOTW earlier, and now Briar Fox. I should warn people that are thinking of trying Briar Fox that it's not a typical Virginia. First of all, I'm pretty sure it's one of those "almost Virginias" that is dominated by Virginas, but not exclusively that type of tobacco, though I'm not experienced enough to say what's there. Secondly, the nic hit on this one is definitely a rachet up from your normal straight Virginia. I've been sleeping well the last couple of nights...


I've read there is some burley in the mix.


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finished off a bowl of SG BBF from last night. Very rewarding smoke IMO.


----------



## MarkC

keenween said:


> I've read there is some burley in the mix.


I've heard this as well, and it could be true. But I think there is an oriental component to it as well. I could be way off base, though. It just seems sweeter than a six month old virginia ought to be. On the other hand, I read the reviews at TR, and most say it's not as sweet as most virginias. Individual tastes and all that, I suppose...


----------



## lbiislander

My first taste of Anniversary Kake, thanks to owaindav and the Newbie Trade.


----------



## DeeSkank

Trying out some of the C&D Kelly's Coin that dmkerr sent my way. Thanks Dan!

And WOW! This stuff is *STRONG*! I might need help standing up after this one. I could definitely see this as a good tobacco to blend with though.


----------



## Zeabed

W.O. Larsen's Signature in a Bannard silver ring bent billiard.


----------



## Requiem

Silver Flake in a Peterson billiard;
FM Across the Pond in the Johs Puff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Moe's Confetti (thanks MarkC for the sample) in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I was really surprised about the "Moe's Confetti"; it was mild with a nice sweet flavor and this burley was a treat.:yo: The Stonehaven and Navy Flake really "hit the spot". I topped off these beautiful smokes with a small glass of brandy and I was a happy piper this evening.:martini:


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> I've heard this as well, and it could be true. But I think there is an oriental component to it as well. I could be way off base, though. It just seems sweeter than a six month old virginia ought to be. On the other hand, I read the reviews at TR, and most say it's not as sweet as most virginias. Individual tastes and all that, I suppose...


Very interesting. Now I'm really intrigued. The only say it's a blend of VAs on the C&D website but I suppose they keep some if the ingredients secret and don't let out everything in the blend descriptions.

It's Classic Burley Kake again tonight for me.


----------



## phineasrex

couple bowls of h&h beverwyck for me


----------



## laloin

a nice bowl of PS Lux twist flake in my dublin, great tastes I was getting. And I was sad to see the end of the bowl. Nothing left except fine gray ash and a bit of dottle
troy


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some Scottish Cake in the new guy, and some Bracken Flake in the Stan. Good all around.


----------



## MarkC

It's an alphabet soup night with HOTW and FVF...


----------



## Abraxas

Tonight it's going to be SG's Navy flake mixed with 1/4 of FVF. I love Navy Flake but sometimes the latakia can be a bit overwhelming and my taste buds go numb.

I hope FVF adds some earthy hayish tones to the smoke.


----------



## Granger

4noggins Jessie's Own. This is a NICE smoke!


----------



## Zeabed

W.O. Larsen's Signature in a Winslow Crown 300 lovat.


----------



## Nachman

Robusto. Almost through with this tin, then I think I will open some SG Navy Flake.


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in a Sav Porto Cervo 114, up to bat is Chocolate Flake. It will be my first bowl, can't wait!


----------



## Fritzchen

Started off the morning chores with a mug of coffe and some 'Sugar Barrel' in a cob.

Afternoon coffee-and-cake time with SG 'Chocolate Flake' in a group 3 Shell Briar saddlebit pot.

Have some 'Penzance' loaded up in a group 5 sized Upshall saddlebit pot for after dinner: pot roast braised in Newcastle Brown Ale with potatoes, onions, and carrots. 

For the nightcap, have SG '1792' loaded in a Pebble Grain saddlebit brandy.


----------



## MarkC

Fritzchen said:


> ... after dinner: pot roast braised in Newcastle Brown Ale with potatoes, onions, and carrots.


Pot roast? Hang on; let me check on flights to Florida...I'll be there as soon as I can!

Moe's Confetti to start the day for me.


----------



## phineasrex

a bowl of h&h beverwyck in my jake hackert, another one a little later in my new (read estate) tom howard. just finished a bowl of balkan sasieni in my wally frank dublin.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The flavors of these tobaccos were excellent with lots of complex delicious aromas. Earlier this evening I checked on my "Collard Green Tree" and it is about 13 inches high with lots of leaves; "so far so good".:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

this morning had a bowl of C&D bayou morning. wow this stuff is spicy the Perique really kicks it up a notch, but I didn't notice the Nictine hit soo many have mentioned at TR.
it's both spicy and just sweet enough, but I wonder what it would be like if I blended in a bit of Virginia #1 heheh
what say you MarkC since your always doing some blending on the side hehe
troy


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader this AM. Down to 1 and 1/4 pounds.


----------



## commonsenseman

Last night I had bowls of Tambolaka & Kajun Kake.

Today I'm going to smoke some G&H Louisiana Perique Flake.


----------



## lbiislander

Fritzchen said:


> Started off the morning chores with a mug of coffe and some 'Sugar Barrel' in a cob.
> 
> Afternoon coffee-and-cake time with SG 'Chocolate Flake' in a group 3 Shell Briar saddlebit pot.
> 
> Have some 'Penzance' loaded up in a group 5 sized Upshall saddlebit pot for after dinner: pot roast braised in Newcastle Brown Ale with potatoes, onions, and carrots.
> 
> For the nightcap, have SG '1792' loaded in a Pebble Grain saddlebit brandy.


I want to be you when I grow up!


----------



## Granger

I have been puffing on Sunset Rum from Milan tobacco ALL DAY...I can't seem to get enough today!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Granger said:


> I have been puffing on Sunset Rum from Milan tobacco ALL DAY...I can't seem to get enough today!


For the aromatic smokers on the forums, I highly recommend trying some of Milan's blends. Not enough tobacco flavor or vitamin N for my taste, but very worthwhile.

Peterson University Flake in a cob.
ABF in a Sav 403K for this evening.
Black XX in my smallest billiard for later.


----------



## shack

Tonight's is Tinder Box's Lazy Edna blend. It is very smooth and aromatic.


----------



## dmkerr

GLP Meridian in a Baki meerschaum!:banana:


----------



## indigosmoke

Had my first bowl of Silem's Red today thanks to a generous trade from CWL (Charles). This one was interesting. A somewhat fruity note typical of a lot of aros and yet to me the overwelming flavor was almost floral, and not in a lakeland way, but in a roses way. Interesting. I'm not sure it's for me, but anyone wanting to try something different might want to give this one a try.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking my sample of Prairie Wind blended by Rich at 4noggins. Not bad, kind of a light aromatic, kind of light on the perique from what I was expecting having read the 'tin' description. Certainly milder than I normally smoke, but very enjoyable.


----------



## timothy.ll

Brigham's English Mixture this afternoon.
Brigham's Vanilla Maple this evening.

Both very tasty... but the wind made them bite more than usual.


----------



## Requiem

A couple of Blackwoods Flake bowls in a GBD billiard and in a Stanwell canadian. Next, Northwoods in a Savi Punto Oro canadian to call it a night.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name bent briar.p The flavors of these tobaccos were so delicious and flavorful.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Amber Ale" brew which resulted in a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## Granger

CaptainEnormous said:


> For the aromatic smokers on the forums, I highly recommend trying some of Milan's blends. Not enough tobacco flavor or vitamin N for my taste, but very worthwhile.
> 
> Peterson University Flake in a cob.
> ABF in a Sav 403K for this evening.
> Black XX in my smallest billiard for later.


My problem is I am all over the map. I like aromatics, VA, Per, I LOVES me some tobacco!

Although I admit that my newfound love of filters has me trying everything for the first time all over!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Smoking a bowl of Granger. I haven't really smoked since May. I've tried to a couple times, once in July and August, and wasn't able to get into it. Now I opted to smoke again while I cleaned out some of my favorite pipes to get them ready to smoke for my return back and well, the only way to explain how I feel with this bowl is with a 80's song:

YouTube - Foreigner- Feels like the First Time

 lol!


----------



## jfdiii

Started the pipe this summer and have been reading all the great stuff about Penzance. Finally was able to get some and have been smoking on it this evening. Very, very nice. I see what all the fuss is about. (unlike SG FVF, which I didn't feel lived up to the hype).


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of what I call my "bits and pieces" blend, you know all the small remains of a blend you throw in with another and another, till you don't know exactly what your smoking hehhe
smoked in my CG cob.
troy


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a bowl of HOTW. Next up, a bowl of Marlin Flake to compare.

A few puffs later... 

Sigh. Yeah, I gotta have both!


----------



## Jessefive

MarkC said:


> Just finished a bowl of HOTW....


I had a bowl of this yesterday _and_ the night before, from a sample sent to me by Owaindav. And man is it delicious! One match is all it took to burn through at least an hours worth of this delicious sweet VA. My sample's running out though, must, get, more!


----------



## indigosmoke

Smoking my second ever bowl of Ruins of Isengard. I like this one very much. As I progress through the bowl subtle hints of latakia, burley and a honey like sweetness come and go in a pleasing fashion. Excellent room note and burn qualities. Not for lovers of in your face tobaccos, but I'll be stocking up on this blend for sure.


----------



## indigosmoke

Moved on the Lancers Slices. Delivers as advertised. Good stuff.


----------



## Garin

My first pipe in several days is filled with Morris Flake, a straight virginia from a tobacconist here in Victoria, BC. It is an excellent flake, citrusy, caramelly, and very easy smoking. I wish I had dared more than a 50g bag, especially at these relatively low BC prices.


----------



## timothy.ll

Just had one of my best bowls ever, my first in a freshly cleaned 'Mr. Groum' estate pipe (Burley Mild - I think by Lane's).
Wow. Smooth, cool, effortless.


----------



## Nachman

Just did a comparison smoke with SG Squadron Leader vs GLP Chelsea Morning. I remembered them as being of similar strength. I have bought SL for years by the pound and had some with a couple of years age on it. When Chelsea Morning came out I smoked 5 2oz tins and cellared some so I had some with 10 months age. The Squadron leader started out with some bitterness but settled into a smooth smoke for the second half of the bowl. The first half was dominated by oriental and the second half the latakia came to the fore. The CM started smooth and stayed smooth all the way through. The taste was uniform and it was more difficult to pick out the flavours of the component tobaccos. Differenc in the processing I would assume. To my taste, the Chelsea morning was the winner. I think I will buy more of it than the SL in the future. Kudos to the Dark Lord.


----------



## Walter MItty

Just had a chance to smoke some aged 1792 in a Grabow billiard. Really tasty stuff.


----------



## phineasrex

had 2 bowls of beverwyck today, maybe something else later if i have the time


----------



## commonsenseman

Having a huge bowl of Barbary Coast in a Big Ben right now. Drying out some Kajun Kake for afterwards.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster earlier this eveing.


----------



## indigosmoke

MacB Vanilla Flake this evening. I think I like this better than the ready rubbed version. More vanilla and tobacco flavor. I'm like a kid in a candy store with the samples I received in my latest trade with CWL. Thanks again, Charles!


----------



## manny816

Had a bowl of Larry's blend this evening after my long trip home from the West Coast. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just finished a small bowl of 1792. I do get the funky soapy taste some people talk about. Will need to have a few more bowls to decide if I love it or hate it!


----------



## MarkC

FVF and HOTW tonight. You know, I kind of like these two...


----------



## indigosmoke

Ruins of Isengard again tonight for me. Dang this stuff is good.


----------



## manny816

Started off the day with a bowl of Peretti 333 and just finished off a bowl of SG 1792.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Moe's Confetti in another MM Diplomat corncob.p Earlier this evening I went thru my small tobacco celler and jarred a pound of Penzance that I had just received.:thumb: I also took the time to label the tops of the jars that I will open to continuously to refill my little baggies for daily use; this will separate and identify jars for long time storage.:yo: I enjoyed all of my smokes this evening and I do like "MarkC's" Moe's Confetti; it has a nice mild sweet flavor which are not deterred by my earlier smokes. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

A cup of tea and my Stanwell 63 full of FVF.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Chocolate Flake in my Grabow Bulldog. :tu


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader this AM. Going to smoke some Robusto and some Chelsea Morning this afternoon.


----------



## Garin

I braved the frozen weather (-16C) to head out for a bowl of FMOTB in my Mario Grandi billiard, one of my smaller bowls. Just as I was losing feeling in my toes, the bowl was finished, and it was excellent. There was certainly no trouble keeping a cool smoke!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Garin said:


> I braved the frozen weather (-16C) to head out for a bowl of FMOTB in my Mario Grandi billiard, one of my smaller bowls. Just as I was losing feeling in my toes, the bowl was finished, and it was excellent. There was certainly no trouble keeping a cool smoke!


Garin! You have definitely proven that you are a dedicated piper; if (-16C) don't stop you, nothing will.:yo:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dutch Masters Cavendish Cherry in a no name briar bent.p The Navy Flake was bold and flavorful and I wanted a fruity aromatic and the Cherry was delightful. Earlier this evening I checked on my tomato vines and spotted two more red tomatoes which I will pick in a day or two.:yo: I have never had so many tomatoes as I had this year; in the past I usually ended up with nice looking green plants with few tomotoes. I topped off these delicious smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which was so relaxing; this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Jessefive

I've got an open Friday night ahead of me. I think I might open something new tonight. McConnell Folded Flake? Burley Flake 1 or 3? Hmm, choices. And I think I'll try to squeeze in an outdoor bowl of Squadron Leader before the sun goes down.


----------



## dmkerr

I got 2 new Baki meers in the mail this week and they'll be getting a good workout this weekend. Looks like 2 VaPers are on tap... Solani 633 and Astley's #2.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Packing a no name Bulldog with Escudo for the drive to work.


----------



## Nachman

Just shared some Rolondos own with a friend I have been introducing to pipes.


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven for me this afternoon. Two more flakes left in this jar and then only one jar with 2oz or so left. Can I panic now? Oh Stoney, where art thou brother? Did you miss the boat with the Penzance?


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> Just shared some Rolondos own with a friend I have been introducing to pipes.


Sounds like you are a friend indeed. Do you know many other pipe smokers in OKC? Maybe we could get a pipe club together...The Smoking Sooners perhaps?


----------



## Nachman

indigosmoke said:


> Sounds like you are a friend indeed. Do you know many other pipe smokers in OKC? Maybe we could get a pipe club together...The Smoking Sooners perhaps?


I am the only pipe smoker I know besides the friend I am trying to convert from cigarettes. You and I are the only ones from the OKC metro I know of on this forum and you live about 50 miles from me. Doesn't sound too hopeful for a pipe club unless some more people respond to our posts.:dunno:


----------



## thebayratt

Mac Baren Virginia No1


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> I am the only pipe smoker I know besides the friend I am trying to convert from cigarettes. You and I are the only ones from the OKC metro I know of on this forum and you live about 50 miles from me. Doesn't sound too hopeful for a pipe club unless some more people respond to our posts.:dunno:


I feel like I'm on an island here in Norman as well. There are two B&Ms in Norman and they have a smoking lounge but it's pretty much an all cigar crowd every time I've dropped by so I've never felt comfortable showing up with my pipe. I've been tempted to buy some sticks and join in for the comaraderie, but I've never been much of a cigar smoker.


----------



## lbiislander

indigosmoke said:


> I feel like I'm on an island here in Norman as well. There are two B&Ms in Norman and they have a smoking lounge but it's pretty much an all cigar crowd every time I've dropped by so I've never felt comfortable showing up with my pipe. I've been tempted to buy some sticks and join in for the comaraderie, but I've never been much of a cigar smoker.


The closest B&M to work is where I bought my pipe. Usually filled with cigar smokers, I went with a friend a week or so ago and there were 5 guys smoking pipes (including the employee who sold me mine) to 3 guys smoking cigars. And this is a huge cigar shop!


----------



## WWhermit

lbiislander said:


> The closest B&M to work is where I bought my pipe. Usually filled with cigar smokers, I went with a friend a week or so ago and there were 5 guys smoking pipes (including the employee who sold me mine) to 3 guys smoking cigars. And this is a huge cigar shop!


Ron, I just looked up the area you lived in, because it was unfamiliar. Didn't realize it is so close to where I used to live! Ex-New City resident here.

You live in a nice place!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mike t

indigosmoke said:


> I feel like I'm on an island here in Norman as well. There are two B&Ms in Norman and they have a smoking lounge but it's pretty much an all cigar crowd every time I've dropped by so I've never felt comfortable showing up with my pipe. I've been tempted to buy some sticks and join in for the comaraderie, but I've never been much of a cigar smoker.


 hey fellas i live in midwest city do most my shopping when it comes to b&m's at a place called drews tobacco world haven't ventured out to royal tobacco yet nor have i been to norman. tiderbox has too much lane named they're own blends.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Small bowls of BBF and Balkan Supreme earlier. A big bowl of BBF ready to go now.


----------



## MarkC

Quit complaining, guys; around here B&M is only a brand of beans...

Union Square to start the day. You know, as much as I like Union Square, FVF, HOTW and Opening Night (along with Balkan Sasieni for my Balkan fix), I wonder why I'm wasting time trying new blends. 

Then a Briar Fox comes along to screw things up.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Small bowls of BBF and Balkan Supreme earlier. A big bowl of BBF ready to go now.


I'm smoking BBF's cousin, Kendal Plug. Supposedly the same base tobaccos, with a slightly unique flavoring. I like it, but it's just a tad bit on the light side for me.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Ending a rough week with some strong blends. . .Black XX, then ABF, then Tambo/Ruins of Isengard. Feeling much better now.


----------



## CCFL

Couldn't make up my mind tonight. Settled for the last bowl I had left of my local B&M Balkan blend (Edward's Special Balkan). Lots of latakia in this one.


----------



## WWhermit

Had some Kendal Creme Flake earlier today. Jury's still out on this one.

My mouth tastes like perfume.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by another bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Penzance in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I had dried out this absolutely beautiful long FVF tobacco for 11/2 hours and began to smoke it and I was hit by this mystical flavor which was so delicious that I smoked it slowly down to the ash.:wave: I decided that I was going to have another bowl of FVF and "Dang it"; it was better than the first. I then decided to go to Penzance and to my amazement it was so so so good that I knew that I was in the "zone of pure pleasure".:chk I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew which danced with my pipes and made this an incredibly great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## indigosmoke

mike t said:


> hey fellas i live in midwest city do most my shopping when it comes to b&m's at a place called drews tobacco world haven't ventured out to royal tobacco yet nor have i been to norman. tiderbox has too much lane named they're own blends.


Welcome to the small (but hopefully) growing band of OKC area pipe smokers!  I've been to Drews and they're nice folks. I picked up a tin of Blockade Runner there once.

Probably the best shop I've found for pipe smokers in the area is Cigar & Co Tobacco Room but they're way up north of the city on May. They do have a decent selectioin of tins and pipes there, however. If you ever get up that way. If you ever head down to Norman let me know and we'll get together and smoke a bowl.


----------



## Nachman

indigosmoke said:


> Probably the best shop I've found for pipe smokers in the area is Cigar & Co Tobacco Room but they're way up north of the city on May. They do have a decent selectioin of tins and pipes there, however. If you ever get up that way. If you ever head down to Norman let me know and we'll get together and smoke a bowl.


Cigar and Co. also has a large selection of Dunhill bulk tobaccos including some really rare ones that they have had all through the Dunhill drought of the last few years. The price is high, but if you need a Dunhill fix or some Alfred's own, they have it.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just tried the Tambo and holy shite! This one has quite the kick! Made it through half a small bowl and it hit me! :faint:


----------



## lbiislander

WWhermit said:


> Ron, I just looked up the area you lived in, because it was unfamiliar. Didn't realize it is so close to where I used to live! Ex-New City resident here.
> 
> You live in a nice place!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I lived in Suffern before moving across the Hudson, homeboy!


----------



## laloin

MacBaren's Navy flake in my bent Dublin. this flake is really starting to grow on me 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Moe's Confetti in a Baronet EX Prince.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Yesterday had a big bowl of BBF, then a bowl of HPSC Old Lodge while grilling a couple dozen kebab skewers. I'm going to have to get more of this one. Its a blend with an odd texture but it sure smokes and tastes nice.

This morning will be some MacB Navy Flake with hot tea.


----------



## Walter MItty

I am enjoying a fantastic bowl of McClelland Wilderness in a Barbarino Prince. What a great smoke!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The BullsEye Flake provided a delicious flavorful and long (23/4 hours) smoke; I was able to pack (without effort) 3 tobacco rings in this gigantic pipe with no problem.:hippie: The Kendal tobacco provided a slightly floral flavor as well as some power to this smoke; this tobacco is hard to put into catagories but I definitely like it.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a large hot cup of "oolong tea" which made this a very enjoyable evening.:tea:


----------



## Granger

Tonight it was Just for Him-Ruins is Isengard smoked in my Altinok Meet Cutty with a 9mm filter.

I want to try all these middle earth blends now.


----------



## DeeSkank

Granger said:


> Tonight it was Just for Him-Ruins is Isengard smoked in my Altinok Meet Cutty with a 9mm filter.
> 
> I want to try all these middle earth blends now.


Meet cutty?

Sounds like a fine slab of steak to me arty:

I had a bowl of Barbary Coast today, a really good baccy with just a little bit of liquor topping.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Best Brown Flake in a Butz Choquin Billiard tonight.


----------



## indigosmoke

PPP in a Savinelli this afternoon. A couple of weeks drying out in the tin has certainly improved this tobacco. It's sweeter, and much easier to cut off the plug. This one is rising in my pantheon of pipe tobaccos. It's funny, because I really don't like Peterson's more aromatic tobaccos (DeLuxe, etc) but I really like UF, IF and now I guess I can add PPP.


----------



## Abraxas

Freezing F***** Coldness, darkness and random hailstorms outside. Some good ol'Norwegian Black Metal in my headphones. And a small bowled pipe filled with GHC - Dark Plug (unscented) My self wrapped in wool, fur and leather.

This is going to be my smoking environment for the following four monthsf I do have to smoke outdoors, so why not learn how to enjoy the experience.

GHC Dark Plug is quaranteed to keep your blood from freezing even in the zub zero circumstances. .. .


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Dark Star in a Sav Moreno.
I've learned to let McClelland VAs, and especially Dark Star, dry out for a few hours after packing the pipe. This stuff is outstanding once the ketchup flavor evaporates off. It's peppery (without Perique) and spicy/woodsy (without Latakia). Amazing what stoving can do to a quality Virginia.


----------



## Nachman

SG Best Brown Flake in an Eriksen Dublin. First time I have tried this tobacco. It has nothing offensive about it, but it also has nothing special about it. Much too mild for my taste.


----------



## TXsmoker

Well, let see, I had a bowl of SB, then a bowl of FVF, then a bowl of SB and Tambo and I just finished a bowl of Bobs Chocolate Flake. If I have anything else it will be some more Sugar Barrel/Tambo.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Abraxas said:


> Freezing F***** Coldness, darkness and random hailstorms outside. Some good ol'Norwegian Black Metal in my headphones. And a small bowled pipe filled with GHC - Dark Plug (unscented) My self wrapped in wool, fur and leather.
> 
> This is going to be my smoking environment for the following four monthsf I do have to smoke outdoors, so why not learn how to enjoy the experience.
> 
> GHC Dark Plug is quaranteed to keep your blood from freezing even in the zub zero circumstances. .. .


Are you really in Finland? You need to figure out a way to smoke inside. . .or at least build yourself a smoking igloo or something!


----------



## manny816

Packed a bowl of FVF in the Peterson Killarney 80s that arrived today. I have a felling I am going to be reaching for this pipe very often. Also enjoyed some Westminster this morning


----------



## Reverie Forest

Frog Morton on the Town followed by Virginia Woods. Both in a MM accompanied by a cup of coffee sweetened with some Southern Comfort brand eggnog. Oh yum! Sweet tooth: Satisfied


----------



## tonkingulf

I have been smoking Anni Kake and John Dengler Black Maria like crazy lately.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name briar bent.p These tobaccos tasted delicious this evening; I smoked slowly enjoying every wisp of smoke.:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which added a nice subtle flavor to my smokes and I had relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Penzance in an Ehrlich Lovat. She sure loves the English blends!


----------



## MarkC

CaptainEnormous said:


> Dark Star in a Sav Moreno.
> I've learned to let McClelland VAs, and especially Dark Star, dry out for a few hours after packing the pipe.


Yes! A lesson that took me a while to pick up, unfortunately.

FVF tonight.


----------



## Abraxas

CaptainEnormous said:


> Are you really in Finland? You need to figure out a way to smoke inside. . .or at least build yourself a smoking igloo or something!


Yep i live in finland and we have 6-8 months of terrible smoking conditions in the year. I live in a old wooden apartment with historical value, so i don't smoke inside. I'm too afraid of my landlord finding out. I do smoke occasionally indoors in pipe evenings and at my friends "smoking lounge" (read: garage)

But i must say that strong plug tobacco tastes incredible when it's -20 celsius, it warms you up and tastes completely different than in the summer or indoors.


----------



## Garin

Abraxas said:


> But i must say that strong plug tobacco tastes incredible when it's -20 celsius, it warms you up and tastes completely different than in the summer or indoors.


Yes, it's quite different. I haven't had a pipe in several days because it was so cold. But today it "warmed up" to -20C, and the wind was gone, so I thought I'd venture out for a pipe. I wore long johns, light fleece pants, heavy insulated snow pants, wool socks, heavy winter boots, a shirt, a light fleece vest, a heavy fleece jacket, a heavy insulated snow jacket, a toque, finger-less gloves, and expedition-weight mittens.

At one point the stem on my pipe frosted up.

I didn't get cold except for my feet, but I did thoroughly enjoy my Erinmore Flake, which seemed quite different in the cold. It was somewhat sweeter and more fruity overall. It was worth it.


----------



## Nachman

Chelsea Morning. It's good in the evening too.


----------



## manny816

BBF this evening. I should have let it dry out a bit. I struggled with it until the end.


----------



## TXsmoker

I had some FVF earlier, and Im smoking some Sugar Barrel/Tambo right now. Im liking this mix.


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF folded-n-stuffed into a Sav 101.


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the night with some Perfect Plug.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Moe's Confetti in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The flavors of these wonderful tobaccos were so so very delicious; I could taste the intriguing wisps of smoke with its subtle aromas.:hippie: It is interesting that when I began to smoke the confetti blend my wife said isn't that your "moe's tobacco"; I told her yes that it was "Moe's Confetti". With a smile on her face she said "nice tobacco" and left the room; another strange conversation.:hmm: I topped off these great smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## ultramag

Started off today with *Orlik Golden Sliced* in a _Castello 4K Old Antiquari bulldog_ after breakfast, then a bowl of *Robert McConnell Scottish Flake* in a _Kjeld Sorenson bulldog_ over the course of this afternoon. Just finished up a big bowl of *Esoterica Stonehaven* in a _full bent Cavicchi 3C sitter_ before bed.


----------



## laloin

some ER in my bent Dublin. can't quite say what the flavor is like. Sometimes nutty, sometimes chocolate like. and sometimes chocolate covered nuts. Am I going nuts with figure out the flavors of ER, or is for everyone hehe
troy


----------



## MarkC

McClelland's Virginia No. 27.


----------



## ultramag

*Solani Aged Burley Flake* in I'm not sure what yet. Off to the dealership to get the coolant system flushed in the 'ol truck.


----------



## Nachman

Loading up the car to visit the in-laws. Taking a couple of Eriksen pipes (sturdy) and HH Ambassador blend and SG Best Brown Flake (my bro in-law likes mild tobacco)


----------



## GlassEye

Had a partial bowl of 3P's in a MM Great Dane egg. My first try of this fine looking plug and I really liked this, smoked really cool, flavor didn't really have any of that scent in the tin I believe is the casing. I can't wait to finish the bowl.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

"Hermit: Captain Earl's Ten Russians" in a Baranccini pot I use for English blends.
This stuff isn't nearly as strong as the reviews indicate. It's quite good. And, for a Lat-Heavy blend, it's got a bit of kick. But the Vitamin N isn't overwhelming. It's barely there, to my taste. I'd say a 6 out of 10, strength-wise. I did enjoy the smoke though. Strong, smokey Cyprus Latakia with enough condimental Cavs and VAs to keep things interesting. 

"C&D: Burley #1" in a MM cob. Trying this one for the first time. Really impressed so far. Great Burley flavor, strong enough that I get to sip rather than puff. The Perique and VAs are really condiments here. This reminds me of Tambo. But it's tempered with some complimentary blends. Looking forward to more.


----------



## phineasrex

Peterson's Old Dublin and Balkan Sasieni


----------



## MarkC

Marlin Flake. I'm smoking it in the pipe I had been using for FVF (current jar ran out this morning), and it's a totally different experience from the pipe I had been using for this stuff. Don't you believe that "virginias don't ghost" malarkey!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name briar bent.p The flavors of these wonderful tobaccos were so delicious with each blends unique flavors wisping out of each pipe.:yo: Earlier this evening I checked on my tomato vines and to my surprise I picked two beautiful red tomatoes; "will wonders never cease".:hmm: I topped off these scrumptious smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## WWhermit

C&D's 3 Friars this morning, thanks to BOTL mbearer. Not bad, not bad at all!

Reminds me just a tad of H&H's Sunza Bitches.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

C & D Burley Flake #1 in an old, restored Peterson "Dublin".
Fantastic tobacco. Fantastic pipe. Lots to be thankful for.


----------



## TXsmoker

PS LNF. I havent smoked any in a couple of months, and I wonder why it fell out of rotation. Good stuff.


----------



## thebayratt

Boswell's Berry Cobbler


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Xmas Cheer '08 and 1792 on tonights full belly. Mmmm.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a few bowls of Sugar Barrel the last couple of days. Does anyone else smell incense?


----------



## SmoknTaz

EDIT* double post!


----------



## gibson_es

Yesterday after lunch I had a bowl of frog morton and a bowl of holiday spirit in my new lane era charatan, thanks to TXsmoker for both the pipe and those tobaccos.

Then for dinner I had a bowl of a blend that bunker made in the same pipe. Thanks to bunker for this baccy.

And my breakfest this morning was a bowl of stonehaven thanks again to bunker for this one, smoked it in my savinelli alligator.


----------



## Nachman

H&H Ambassador Blend


----------



## steinr1

A Ropp Altesse 909 filled with Peterson University Flake. Gaudeamus! Vivat academia! Vivant professores! (et vivant omnes virgines...)


----------



## SmoknTaz

Ashton Rainy Day. Now that I'm better versed in finer tobacco I can really feel the tongue bite on this one!


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a bowl of Dorchester in my Peterson XL23 on the drive down to Richmond last night. 'Twas a good Thanksgiving smoke.


----------



## lbiislander

Wilke # 191, a smooth and flavorful bowl. Tobacco donated by my friend Burt who is slimming down his cellar and pipe collection. He gave me 5 different tobacco samples. Stay tuned for further info.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p The Stonehaven was down right delicious and the Chocolate Flake was unique and so so flavorful; finally the Tambolaka ended with power and force that really let you know what tobacco was all about in the old days.:yo: I topped off these very different but so delicious smokes with a small glass of brandy which was dueling:fencing: with my Tambolaka; dang it-this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## gibson_es

Tonight, technically last night, I smoked three bowls of maple street in ly sacinelli alligator, I found this smoke to be quite enjoyable and I will he searching for some when I run out, many thanks to bunker for this tobacco.


----------



## indigosmoke

gibson_es said:


> Tonight, technically last night, I smoked three bowls of maple street in ly sacinelli alligator, I found this smoke to be quite enjoyable and I will he searching for some when I run out, many thanks to bunker for this tobacco.


If you like Maple tobaccos have you ever tried C&D's Autumn Evening? Very nice VA with a maple topping.


----------



## Nachman

Chelsea Morning this morning.


----------



## gibson_es

indigosmoke said:


> If you like Maple tobaccos have you ever tried C&D's Autumn Evening? Very nice VA with a maple topping.


No I have not. Thanks for the suggestion. I will loom in to it. Toe is the only maple that I know that I have tried. Very good. Maple street is altadis right?


----------



## indigosmoke

gibson_es said:


> No I have not. Thanks for the suggestion. I will loom in to it. Toe is the only maple that I know that I have tried. Very good. Maple street is altadis right?


PM me your address and I'll send you some Autumn Evening. Maple Street is made by Altadis.


----------



## gibson_es

Done


----------



## kvv098

G&H Dark Flake unscented. Boy, this is a good stuff! One question is throbbing in my mind though : "How you keep this one lit ???"


----------



## timothy.ll

Solani Aged Burley Flake - just picked it up from the post office today!
Pretty tastey, but the wind here was annoying... :s


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven and Lancers Slices for me this evening.


----------



## TXsmoker

Im smoking SB and Tambo now, and Im planning on tearing into some McClellands Dark Star I picked up here in a little while.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A first try of H&H Eggnog and then some Marlin Flake.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Hermit: Capt Earl's Ten Russians in a Barraccini pot.
If there's a better $20 briar out there, I've never seen it. My Barr's are all fantastic smokers.
Ten Russians is full and complicated. The perfect condiment to a lazy Saturday evening in the North East.

(Don't smoke the Dark Star straight from the tin! That stuff is amazing, but it needs some drying time. I have a Sav Moreno full of Dark Star beside me. I packed it 2 hours ago, and I won't touch it for another 2. It needs that much time for the vinegar/ketchup topping to evaporate off.)


----------



## TXsmoker

CaptainEnormous said:


> (Don't smoke the Dark Star straight from the tin! That stuff is amazing, but it needs some drying time. I have a Sav Moreno full of Dark Star beside me. I packed it 2 hours ago, and I won't touch it for another 2. It needs that much time for the vinegar/ketchup topping to evaporate off.)


I rubbed it out and let it dry on a paper towl for an hour or so, then packed a bowl. I probably wont fire it up until 10 or later. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WWhermit

CaptainEnormous said:


> (Don't smoke the Dark Star straight from the tin! That stuff is amazing, but it needs some drying time. I have a Sav Moreno full of Dark Star beside me. I packed it 2 hours ago, and I won't touch it for another 2. It needs that much time for the vinegar/ketchup topping to evaporate off.)


I loved the tin of Dark Star that I went through, but probably won't buy another for that very reason. I opened the tin and let it air out for a full 2 weeks, and it was still a chore to keep it lit!

The flavor is great, but it seems the only way to keep it lit is to mix it with a tobacco that is very dry.

Oh, and Anniversary Kake for me today.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Moe's Confetti in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The flavors of these tobaccos this evening were so very delicious, but I did try breaking up my flakes for the FVF and Twist Flake; previously I had only used the "fold and stuff" method. I did find that by dismantling the flakes yielded a better burn but reduced the strength of the tobacco; I will now use both methods depending upon my immediate needs.:hippie: Earlier this evening I checked on my "Big Jim" pepper plants and picked 4 beautiful peppers; I love this gardening!:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a joyous evening.:martini:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

WWhermit said:


> I loved the tin of Dark Star that I went through, but probably won't buy another for that very reason. I opened the tin and let it air out for a full 2 weeks, and it was still a chore to keep it lit!
> 
> The flavor is great, but it seems the only way to keep it lit is to mix it with a tobacco that is very dry.
> 
> Oh, and Anniversary Kake for me today.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I rub any Dark Star I smoke out fully (so, tiny pieces or strands), then gently pack into a bowl, then let sit for at least 4 hours. It's a lot to go through, but I think it's worth it. On evenings when I think I'll have time to smoke a late-night bowl, I pack a pipe full of Dark Star early, and it's there when I want it. It's a top-10 tobacco, for me.

I can definitely understand people not liking the process required.

The 100g tin I'm working through is from 2006.


----------



## TXsmoker

Mine got about 3 hours in the bowl before I fired it up. Smoking great with no relights. A little gurgle, but I just lightly blow back into the pipe and it goes away. Im liking this quite a bit and could see buying a few more tins.


----------



## manny816

Penzance with my dad this evening. Man do I cherish these moments! He heads back home on Monday.

P.S. He is old school and did not really dig the penzance.


----------



## laloin

had some PS Bulleye's great stuff
troy


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night.


----------



## Garin

I took a stick of Tambo, cut off a 1cm chunk, and waited a bit for the ammonia to dissipate. Then I pulled apart enough bits to fill one of my cobs about two-thirds full loosely packed. I figured I'd start off conservatively! Good thing too...

The first puff was quite spicy, but then it very quickly mellowed out to a smooth and interesting smoke. I can definitely find the grassy, earthy, tea-like qualities -- excellent and dangerous stuff. It was a bit finicky to get lit, and that's a good thing as it gave me a bit of a break now and then when it came to relight. 

I'm remind of THHGTTG: "like having your brain smashed out by a slice of lemon wrapped round a large gold brick". Very tasty, very potent stuff.

This pipe is usually used for Royal Yacht, and towards the end I could detect that coming in. It was quite tasty, and I imagine I'll try mixing them in the future.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane's Red Paramour in a Stanwell Majestic 86.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Just packed a nicely dried bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curlys...
Courtesy of a Jeff ( Commonsenseman) sample pack..

Tin Description:
"Rare Virginias are spun into "twist" then sliced to the size of small coins. Each disk is a complete blend. Costly to produce, this spun cut can be smoked for its slow burning classic Virginia flavor or mixed into a favorite blend for a change of pace.


I really enjoy this blend .. It is a bit milder then some of my usual goto smokes, But the taste is great.
I see a few tins needing to be ordered shortly.
It seems to be in stock most places I look, so no panic need. yet... LOL

I am puffing it in a Peterson Aran my mother gave me for Christmas last year. 

If you haven't tried this blend and you're a Virginia fan.. Try to get your hands on few of these tasty coins.. 

Vin


----------



## gibson_es

This morning before church I had a bowl of holiday spirit 2009 in my lane era charatan with a cup of home brewed Dunkin' donuts coffee with a dash of cinnamon and plenty of sugar and creamer.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Firedance in a no name billiard this afternoon.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Well, a bowl of H&H Eggnog has catapulted that blend up to the top 3 aro's for me alongside Trout Stream and Classic Burley Kake. I have had this for nearly a year and was curious how it would be. Excellent. Highly recommended.

Yesterdays Marlin Flake was also a thumbs up. I opened up this tin after waiting 6 months back in early October. I let it sit in the open tin for a week before loading a bowl. First bowl was rather dull and bitey. As were the next 5 or 6 bowls over the next couple of weeks. After a stern scolding, I put this baccy into time out back in its tin for 6 weeks. Upon emergence this time, it was much better behaved. In fact, I just might consider adding more to the buy list now. Have to see if it continues to behave.


----------



## WWhermit

McClelland's Virginia Woods in an Ardor cobra-head-ish looking kinda pipe.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

After 7 and a half hours in the car today, I'm unwinding with a rather large bowl of Stonehaven, a rather large glass of Tanqueray and Tonic, and watching "The Expendables." Mickey Rourke smokes a nice looking churchwarden in the movie! And man is it good to back in my recliner after a week and a half away from home.


----------



## Granger

Relaxing with my Meer Cutty smoking Creme Brulee.

Sometimes I go in for the sweet stuff


----------



## phineasrex

a bowl of h&h admiralty in my jake hackert earlier, and a bowl of GLP quiet nights in a no name french briar a few hours later. the quiet nights was a truly excellent accompaniment to a chilly evening.


----------



## ultramag

*G&H Louisiana Flake* in a _1987 Castello 4K Trademark shape #33_ at the moment. Had a nice bowl of *P.S. Luxury Twist Flake* in a _Castello 4K Old Antiquari bulldog_ earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name briar bent.p I used the "fold and stuff" technique with my flake tobaccos this evening (I had a need for more power from my smokes) and the flavors were delicious with beautiful strands of rich smoke. The Maple Street added a nice touch of sweet flavor to culminate my evening triology.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

this morning had some Prince Albert in my CG cob. This baccy is great but wow it's a fast smoke. was figuring my usually 3 hr smoke, with the usually customer interruptions. But it turned into a hour bowl, with customer interruptions.
I will have to invest in a tub of PA good stuff.
troy


----------



## CWL

Had some Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Dunhill Shell pipe, then had some more in a HCA Cutty pipe w/churchwarden stem. Finished the evening with some Sillem's Musketeer in this estate Meer:


----------



## MarkC

So, which is true? Meers never ghost, or elephants never forget? 

Just loaded a bowl of Dark Star.


----------



## mbearer

Tight schedule today after 3 weeks of traveling for work and Turkey day... So Tambo and I enjoyed a nice ride to work, some Dark Birdseye to fly me home, and a nice bowl of 1792 now... so yep right back into the cycle 

Going to try to cut up some Dark XX and Brown Bogie from my wish that Jeff C. granted.. or maybe the just for him stuff or... lots of good choices...
Mike


----------



## Garin

Feeling bolder than yesterday, I packed a cob right up with some Tambo cut square-style. Once again, it was a thoroughly smooth and easy smoke. I'll go further and say that not only does it taste like a cup of good strong tea, but a high-quality assam even. It has that maltiness, with a hint of sweetness and tart fruity flavours. After finishing the pipe, I have that same tea aftertaste that I get from a good strong breakfast tea. 

I'm enjoying this stuff very much. I think I'll get a few good bowls in, then I'll start experimenting with different preparations and perhaps some mixtures.


----------



## manny816

Some blackwoods flake this morning. Probably SL this evening.


----------



## phineasrex

Had a bowl of h&h admiralty while waiting for the train after school. It was a nice way to relax after a long day. The baccy's nice, lots of oriental and va doing their thing, but i wish i thought to bring something stronger as it was pretty damn cold out.


----------



## mbearer

Garin said:


> Feeling bolder than yesterday, I packed a cob right up with some Tambo cut square-style. Once again, it was a thoroughly smooth and easy smoke. I'll go further and say that not only does it taste like a cup of good strong tea, but a high-quality assam even. It has that maltiness, with a hint of sweetness and tart fruity flavours. After finishing the pipe, I have that same tea aftertaste that I get from a good strong breakfast tea.


Sums it up for me too. Just none of my tea has that Vitamin N kick too  It seems no matter how hard I puff on the tambo it doesn't get a bite to it either. Love the stuff.

It does mix very well too when you don't want the whole dose of N. 
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw

Just set a few mouse traps and am starting a bowl of St. James Flake in a Peterson.


----------



## TXsmoker

My last bowl of FVF (thanks Matt) in my huge bowled Wilmer.


----------



## pomorider

Just got a package from 4noggins today and I just packed my cob with some Lord Metheley's. so far so good.


----------



## MarkC

Jack Straw said:


> Just set a few mouse traps and am starting a bowl of St. James Flake in a Peterson.


Does perique attract the little bastards? 

Opening Night again for me. When I found myself drifting towards Virginias after returning to the pipe, I seemed to be heading pretty quickly to a 'big three' approach, with HOTW and FVF taking two of the three slots, and Union Square and Opening Night fighting it out for number three. Well, it's been over a year of battle, and I'd pretty much decided they were going to have to split that third spot, but I think Union Square is finally pulling away, leaving Opening Night to join the second tier with Orlik's Golden Flake and the various McClellands. Though, mind you, it's definitely at the top of the second tier!


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> Does perique attract the little bastards?


 So that's where all my Escudo went! :lol:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had 1/2 bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p I was able to "fold and stuff" one long FVF Flake in my big pipe and it was only half full yet it yielded a smoke lasting 13/4 hours with a delicious flavor. I shredded my BullsEye Flake and it burned so well; the flavor was deliciously subtle and less intense. The tambolaka culminated in a burst of flavor and power that I love so much.:banana: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## CWL

Had some Brebbia Preludio #60 (Syrian) Balkan in a estate Meer billiard. Smoked it through a Butera coloring bowl that I bought from Keenween. The coloring bowl really works as I am already getting some nice color in the pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Union Square tonight for the drive to work and back home again.


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out some Tilbury to smoke while reading Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry.


----------



## Nachman

tried the Sutliff sample Altadis sent me, No 5. If that is all I could afford to smoke I could survive on it. I have tried some tobaccos that I would quit smoking before I would smoke them so I guess that is positive. That being said however, I hope I am never down to having to smoke this stuff. In all fairness I am not a burley fan so that probably has something to do with my opinion. The room note is burning cardboard and it come through somewhat in the flavour. I think I will stick with SG, Dunhill and GL Pease. Two stars.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cracked open my jar of Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented to give it another go after not thinking much of it in April. I don't know if it was the jar time or the time apart, but this was a supremely enjoyable bowl, especially while heightened by the Sherlock Holmes story I was watching, The Golden Pince-nez. It had a wonderfully subtle fermented sweetness and a sort of ambiance of chocolate chip cookies baking. I remember it in April having a raw sort of flavor which I find to be common among African tobaccos but cannot really put my finger on, and this aspect is still there but more subdued.


----------



## indigosmoke

Andrew, what a strange coincidence. I just this minute finished watching The Empty House while smoking a bowl of Stonehaven followed by a bowl of Penzance.


----------



## Jack Straw

Great minds... :faint::lol:


----------



## Garin

I finished off my tin of Frog Morton on the Bayou today -- well almost. The last few strands went into my jar of Presbyterian. I guess the next bowl or two of that will have a little extra zing!


----------



## lbiislander

Jack Straw said:


> Cracked open my jar of Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented to give it another go after not thinking much of it in April. I don't know if it was the jar time or the time apart, but this was a supremely enjoyable bowl, especially while heightened by the Sherlock Holmes story I was watching, The Golden Pince-nez. It had a wonderfully subtle fermented sweetness and a sort of ambiance of chocolate chip cookies baking. I remember it in April having a raw sort of flavor which I find to be common among African tobaccos but cannot really put my finger on, and this aspect is still there but more subdued.


Not to threadjack, but how do you get Sherlock Holmes movies? I almost never see them on any of my channels.


----------



## indigosmoke

lbiislander said:


> Not to threadjack, but how do you get Sherlock Holmes movies? I almost never see them on any of my channels.


They have the Jeremy Brett series as well as some of the old Basil Rathbone movies playable on Netflix.


----------



## Jack Straw

Yeah netflix is what I use, it's great! A few months after getting it I cancelled my cable.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Jack Straw said:


> Yeah netflix is what I use, it's great! A few months after getting it I cancelled my cable.


LOL, I just did the same thing last month. Netflix on my PS3 has been good to me!


----------



## indigosmoke

I too love Netflix, and if you don't want the DVDs they now have a 7.99/month subscription for online viewing only.


----------



## ultramag

Started off the day with *Edgeworth Sliced* in a _Radice Rind twin-bore billiard_ followed up by *P.S. Luxury Bullseye Flake* in a _GBD Rainbow bulldog_ gifted to me by EvanS. Just loaded up the _Mark Tinsky 2007 Christmas pipe_ with *Orlik Golden Sliced.* I've not smoked this pipe much because either the pipe or myself can't decide what it wants to smoke. It was a Christmas present from my sister though, so we must learn to co-habitate in harmony. Trading or selling this one is just not an option. It doesn't smoke bad really. I guess we've just never clicked and in all honesty I've not given it much of a chance for some reason.


----------



## TXsmoker

Im smoking a bowl of Dark Star. I packed it this morining. Im thinking this stuff would be the perfect smoke to load up the night before to get the best smoke. I will be getting more.


----------



## manny816

I had a bowl of Peretti royal blend this evening on the way home from the office. I have enjoyed all of the blends that I picked up when I was last in Boston. I always wondered why it is rarely spoken about?


----------



## indigosmoke

manny816 said:


> I had a bowl of Peretti royal blend this evening on the way home from the office. I have enjoyed all of the blends that I picked up when I was last in Boston. I always wondered why it is rarely spoken about?


Peretti has some fine blends. I think if they had online ordering they'd be very popular.


----------



## El Gringo

Immediately after work a bowel on SG Grousemoor...and now finishing up some University Flake. Wish it was a Friday nite, could stay up and do another.


----------



## Jack Straw

manny816 said:


> I had a bowl of Peretti royal blend this evening on the way home from the office. I have enjoyed all of the blends that I picked up when I was last in Boston. I always wondered why it is rarely spoken about?


Peretti's doesn't get a lot of press, but they seem to be universally well regarded by those who have tried their blends. I tried one, which was fantastic, and have been meaning to try more but I feel like I should wait until the next time I'm in Boston (which does occasionally happen) so I can see the store in person.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Penzance!!!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Yesterday was ... Penzance!!!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Actually I have a flake of Stonehaven that I let dry out this morning waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of Capt Black white, pretty much my last smoke of it. has way too much of a chemical taste, reminds me of the house blends my local b&m uses. in fact it probley is Lane 5 pound bags they buy to blend the house blends.
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz

Sugar Barrel and BBF.


----------



## MarkC

My new Stanwell arrived from 4Noggins today; just loaded it up with Union Square.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG FVF in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p I folded and stuffed the Stonehaven and dismantled the flakes for the Navy Flake and FVF and I loved the flavor differences by the folding or flaking of these tobaccos; it allows you to fine tune your smoke.:thumb: Earlier this evening I checked on my "Big Jim" pepper plants and spotted three more peppers growing nicely and I will wait for a week to pick these.:happy: I topped off my wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> My new Stanwell arrived from 4Noggins today; just loaded it up with Union Square.


Mark! Surely you are not loading up your new pipe.:scared: What happened to the breaking in process.:biglaugh:


----------



## Garin

I'm currently enjoying royal yacht in my trusty no-name bent briar. I forgot how tasty thus stuff really is, and also how potent! Oof. :tongue:


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> My new Stanwell arrived from 4Noggins today; just loaded it up with Union Square.


Enjoy that new pipe, my friend. I'm with you, I load 'em up and smoke 'em. Never bought in to the half, then three quarters break in technique. Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in my Porto Cervo 114.


----------



## Jack Straw

Taking Royal Yacht for a spin. It's pretty good. The flavoring note reminds me of Skandinavik red. Nice tobacco underneath. A grassiness is coming out partway through the bowl, and something in it is reminding me of Hal o' the Wynd, although sweeter. Kind of nutty when sipped. When you push it, it gets pretty meaty. It really is rich stuff, like you could cut through it with a knife. It's as strong as they say, too. Bottom half is pretty heady.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Taking Royal Yacht for a spin. It's pretty good. The flavoring note reminds me of Skandinavik red. Nice tobacco underneath. A grassiness is coming out partway through the bowl, and something in it is reminding me of Hal o' the Wynd, although sweeter. Kind of nutty when sipped. When you push it, it gets pretty meaty. It really is rich stuff, like you could cut through it with a knife. It's as strong as they say, too. Bottom half is pretty heady.


Nice mini-review Jack. Royal Yacht is the one Dunhill I've always wanted to try. I've got a tin coming in a NPS trade. Looking forward to it even more now.

PS- The Eye of the World arrives today, based on your recommendation.


----------



## Jack Straw

Enjoy the book!


----------



## Nachman

Best Brown Flake in a mid 1950s Linkman's "Fifty Grand" billiard.


----------



## Jack Straw

Dark Flake Scented in a Stanwell 03 Antique.


----------



## Jessefive

Tambo in my 1792 dedicated Bjarne (that has a bowl larger than either of those tobaccos has any right to be smoked in.) I really need to get some Sugar Barrel to try to blend this Tambo.


----------



## ultramag

Had some *Granger *in an _unfinished Savinelli canadian _earlier today and just loaded up a bowl of *Old Virginia Tobacco Co.'s Old Virginia Flake *in the _2007 CS forum pipe._


----------



## manny816

Had a bowl of Dunhill EMP this morning with a cup of coffee. It made for a great breakfast. Had a bowl of Escudo on the way home this evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Sterling 1776 in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The flavors of these tobaccos really "hit the spot" and was so very flavorful.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which danced with my pipes creating a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## gibson_es

Smoking a bowl of stonehaven from 2007 in my new dunhill root briar. Lovely smoke, I have found that most highly talked about tobaccos and cigars are a little over rated, not the case here. Its earned every good word. Its the perfect relaxation for a far less then perfect day. Its 45* here, for a born and raised floridian like my self that's a bit cold. So im bundled up. My dolphins jacket is MIA (coincedently the abbr. For the team) so im stuck having to were my second favorite team... the bucs.


----------



## laloin

smoked some GLP Union Square in my bent Dublin, nice smoke, has a nutty/sweetness, will need to order more thanks MarkC for the sample
troy


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Stonehaven in my 1988 Peterson Sherlock Baskerville


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> Enjoy that new pipe, my friend. I'm with you, I load 'em up and smoke 'em. Never bought in to the half, then three quarters break in technique. Let us know how she smokes.


I tried the quarter/half/three quarters routine once and decided that it was way too much fussiness to mess with when I can just load it up and smoke it to the bottom anyway. I may change my mind the first time I get a pipe without the 'pre-carbonized bowl', however.

As for how it smokes, I'm happy! First bowl went very well. Seems like a no-fuss easy-to-smoke pipe. Second bowl (Union Square again) is in progress as I type...


----------



## gibson_es

MarkC said:


> I tried the quarter/half/three quarters routine once and decided that it was way too much fussiness to mess with when I can just load it up and smoke it to the bottom anyway. I may change my mind the first time I get a pipe without the 'pre-carbonized bowl', however.
> 
> As for how it smokes, I'm happy! First bowl went very well. Seems like a no-fuss easy-to-smoke pipe. Second bowl (Union Square again) is in progress as I type...


May I ask which stanwell? I here there great but can't find one that I find to fit my taste.


----------



## Nachman

Dunhill London Mixture. It has changed over the years since Dunhill blended it but it is still the best tobacco out there IMO.


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> Dark Flake Scented in a Stanwell 03 Antique.


Ditto.


----------



## manny816

Earlier this evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Night cap that I really enjoyed. I am now on a bowl of Royal yacht. 

I enjoyed the NC much more so than the RY. I have a tendency to smoke to fast and I think RY needs to be smoke slowly in order to appreciate it.


----------



## jtree26

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## commonsenseman

Have a pipe packed with LGF for the morning, I can hardly wait to get up in the morning!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a dedicated MM Diplomat corncob followed by a full bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: I enjoyed both of my tobaccos this evening and I took my time and sipped on my pipes extracting all of those delicious aromas and flavors.:hippie: The Kendal Cream Flake is an unusual tobacco and I can understand why some people may not like it but I have discovered some wonderful subtle flavors that I have not detected in other tobacco.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a large hot cup of "Oolong Tea" which made this an enjoyable evening.:tea:


----------



## CCFL

Rum Flake tonight. Looking forward to some burley for breakfast


----------



## gibson_es

Nothing today, been running around from one town to another, usingmy grandmothers jeep that I can't smoke in. I plant on packing a bowl of either stone haven or holiday spirit in my dunhill or charatan in the morning, letting it sit through the day as I will once again be in my grandmothers jeep riding around all day, and tomoorow night I will relax with my pre packed bowl of baccy and enjoy.


----------



## MarkC

gibson_es said:


> May I ask which stanwell? I here there great but can't find one that I find to fit my taste.


It's a Golden Danish 83. Here's a photo of the style, though not my pipe: 









A very interesting (at least to me!) note: the pipe is NOT stamped "made in Denmark". Is the Italian factory up and running, or did they just miss it? Either way, it smokes great, so if it isn't Danish, I now have no worries about the move. Though still wish it hadn't had to happen.

Union Square in the same pipe again, though I'm gonna have to try something different after this bowl. Maybe some HOTW.


----------



## TXsmoker

Smoking a mix of Virgina Woods and a little Tambo. Good mix.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> It's a Golden Danish 83. Here's a photo of the style, though not my pipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very interesting (at least to me!) note: the pipe is NOT stamped "made in Denmark". Is the Italian factory up and running, or did they just miss it? Either way, it smokes great, so if it isn't Danish, I now have no worries about the move. Though still wish it hadn't had to happen.
> 
> Union Square in the same pipe again, though I'm gonna have to try something different after this bowl. Maybe some HOTW.


Wow, nice pipe Mark! I'm not really a fan of many of the Danish shapes, but that's one classic looking pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke

Stonehaven again for me today. With all this talk of Stoney I've been on a bit of Stonehaven bender. Not good for my dwindling supply, perhaps, but as they say "carry your water in you."


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nip of Royal Yacht in the car in a Peterson 80S Donegal. Good stuff for about town. 

Also picked up some of the best Kielbasa you can get in Brooklyn (which means best in the country ), as well as a rack of ribs for dinner. Oh and some "Pulaski" stone ground mustard which I have never had and was recommended by the butcher.


----------



## timothy.ll

Just had a bowl of Aged Burley Flake (second go at 'fold & stuff') in my Mr. Groum billiard. I also had a handful of walnuts... Fantastic.


----------



## Aquinas

Dinner at Andrew's place!!


----------



## Nachman

More London Mix and Best Brown Flake today.


----------



## TXsmoker

Peacehaven


----------



## WWhermit

Had some GH Birdseye this morning in a Savinelli Canadian. Interesting stuff.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Zulucollector

Penzance in a Dunhill 1921 Shell Briar Prince (would post a pic but can't).


----------



## manny816

SG NF this evening.


----------



## Jack Straw

Royal Yacht again, in a Peterson Kinsale XL23. I think I have a cold coming on.


----------



## CWL

Escudo medallions in my handmade freehand. Perhaps it's at theperfect humidity or the pipe is broken-in, but I'm getting a lot of sweetness out of this bowl compared to the typical tangy taste.

As I have just finished this tin, it's perfect time to open one of the new Dunhill medallions to compare!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Mac Baren Vintage Syrian in a Baraccini pot. . .man this stuff is good.

Wessex Burley Slice in a Peterson Dublin. . .I swear this is the same tobacco as ABF, but without the chocolate topping. Excellent smoke.

Capt. Earl's Ten Russians in a cob. It's late at night. Enjoying this enormously.


----------



## Requiem

St. Bruno in a Hardcastle prince after breakfast and Northwoods in a Sav Punto Oro canadian to finish the day.

(while cleaning the canadian, the cleaner broke in half inside the shank and I couldn't pull it off... after some sweat, I managed to push it into the bowl and take it out. Carefull with those canadians)


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG 1792 in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p I flaked the Navy Flake into small strands while letting it dry out for 1/2 hour and it smoked quite nicely with a delicious flavor. The Balkan Supreme was my old "go to" tobacco and it was just as good. I then enjoyed the SG 1792 that had a nice kick to it.:hippie: I topped off these great smokes with a small glass of brandy which resulted in a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## indigosmoke

After a day spent in Stonehaven bliss, I'm finishing off the evening with a bowl or Penzance. It's been an Esoterigood day.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Royal Yacht again, in a Peterson Kinsale XL23. I think I have a cold coming on.


Sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather. Watch the following clip from time 7 mnutes 25 seconds to 8 minutes 40 seconds for assistance. I hope you feel his power and it helps.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks John. I have a few home remedies, hopefully I pull out quick. A moderate amount of alcohol, spicy food, vitamin C, and hearty meals (chicken soup is for chumps!). Even if it doesn't work, you can still enjoy yourself doing it!


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Thanks John. I have a few home remedies, hopefully I pull out quick. A moderate amount of alcohol, spicy food, vitamin C, and hearty meals (chicken soup is for chumps!). Even if it doesn't work, you can still enjoy yourself doing it!


Sounds like a plan, and you can watch a few Sherlock Holmes episodes and read a good book as well!


----------



## MarkC

Requiem said:


> (while cleaning the canadian, the cleaner broke in half inside the shank and I couldn't pull it off... after some sweat, I managed to push it into the bowl and take it out. Carefull with those canadians)


Funny how my eyes went straight to my Canadian. I never did trust that pipe.

Dark Star in a Stanwell Legend 63.


----------



## laloin

Some PA in my CG cob tonight for a quick smoke in the floggy and cold night, maybe a english blend would have been better on a cold night 
troy


----------



## pomorider

After work, I had a bowl of 4noggins' 3 Blind Moose. It is my second bowl in my cob and it was awesom.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Squadron Leader earlier tonight and now some FM go end my evening!


----------



## ruralhipster

Ashton Smooth Sailing yet again, I hope my order from 4noggins arrives next week as I desperately need some variety.


----------



## gibson_es

MarkC said:


> It's a Golden Danish 83. Here's a photo of the style, though not my pipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very interesting (at least to me!) note: the pipe is NOT stamped "made in Denmark". Is the Italian factory up and running, or did they just miss it? Either way, it smokes great, so if it isn't Danish, I now have no worries about the move. Though still wish it hadn't had to happen.
> 
> Union Square in the same pipe again, though I'm gonna have to try something different after this bowl. Maybe some HOTW.


That is a good looking pipe. I might have to check it out.


----------



## Savvy

Tried out some Peterson's Holiday Season 2010 today in my Meer. Been awhile since I've had a pipe.

Also, it's been quite awhile since I've been on the forum...good to be back, I've got lots of reading to get caught up with.


----------



## Zulucollector

Commonwealth in an Adam Davidson Quail Egg.


----------



## Jack Straw

Gawith Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented in a Viprati Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## MarkC

I opened another jar of FVF and am now drying a flake. 
I'm not a strong man...


----------



## SmoknTaz

MarkC said:


> I opened another jar of FVF and am now drying a flake.
> I'm not a strong man...


Can't blame you! I'm rationing mine so I can age what little I have!


----------



## laloin

PS Lux twist flake, rationing what I have left of the twist flake as nobody has it in stock, and that includes navy, and bulleye's huhuhu
I'm eyeing the 2 jars of FVF flake I have aging and I'm really really tempted, but must control one self heheh
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a full bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 606 EX and the flavor was fantastic.p I had read Neill's "Chamber Geometry" article and decided to try to apply some of the principles. I was shocked to see that the flavor of the tobacco comes mostly from unburnt tobacco in the "Distillation Zone" and not the "Combustion Zone".:shocked: This evening I broke two long Stonehaven flakes into smaller flakes and packed my big pipe and I then lit only one side of the tobacco creating a small "Combustion Zone"; I was not able to light the middle. I then sat back and smoked my wonderful blend and the flavors were more pronounced and resulted in a more flavorful smoke than I had previously experienced.:hippie: I did have to relight more often than usual but it was definitely worth it. My smoke lasted 31/2 hours and I experienced a higher "Vitamin N" effect which was enjoyable.:yo: Thanks again Neill; I will continue to explore this technique with my other pipes and tobaccos, but in the future I will simple call this process "Neill's Technique".:hail: I topped off this fantastic smoke with a small glass of brandy and "Dang it"; this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## timothy.ll

Esoterica Margate in a Gatlin-burlier... such a good combination!


----------



## El Gringo

Tonight is PS Lux Navy Flake in a crappy $5 cob pipe. Mmmmmmmm good.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had an extremely long but good day today. The cold I've been getting is starting to kick in. Was awakened and told I had to go to brunch in 20 minutes. Went to "Le Petit Cafe" in Carroll Gardens and had a fantastic hanger steak sandwich, with carmelized onions and melted mozzarella on ciabatta, with a side of fries. Not a bad way to start the day. Then I went home and showered, and went to see my girlfriend's music department production of Carmen, where she played a gypsy, and did very well. Afterwards, her father took us to Morton's, where I had a manhattan, some oysters on the half shell, a rare ribeye, with lyonaisse potatoes and asparagus on the side. For desert, we shared a chocolate lava cake, and a slice of Junior's cheesecake. I can barely think, or move now. I have settled into my recliner with a glass of ginger ale, 2 nyquil, and a bowl of Dark Flake Scented. A good way to end the day.


----------



## Nachman

Bitter cold out today. I talked my wife into letting me smoke my pipe inside as long as I didn't smoke Latakia. So Rolondo's Own all day.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Had an extremely long but good day today. The cold I've been getting is starting to kick in. Was awakened and told I had to go to brunch in 20 minutes. Went to "Le Petit Cafe" in Carroll Gardens and had a fantastic hanger steak sandwich, with carmelized onions and melted mozzarella on ciabatta, with a side of fries. Not a bad way to start the day. Then I went home and showered, and went to see my girlfriend's music department production of Carmen, where she played a gypsy, and did very well. Afterwards, her father took us to Morton's, where I had a manhattan, some oysters on the half shell, a rare ribeye, with lyonaisse potatoes and asparagus on the side. For desert, we shared a chocolate lava cake, and a slice of Junior's cheesecake. I can barely think, or move now. I have settled into my recliner with a glass of ginger ale, 2 nyquil, and a bowl of Dark Flake Scented. A good way to end the day.


Dang it Andrew! I should have been with you this morning; all I had was a hot cup of coffee while Xmas shopping with my wife and worst of all no cigar!:der:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 1/2 bowl of Moe's Confetti in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: I tried to use "Neill's technique" in my corncob but I was not able to produce a small "Combustion Zone" in the small diameter corncob; so Neill was right that you need a large diameter bowl to produce good results.:nod: In spite of the above the Penzance was so very delicious and flavorful. I did however use "Neill's technique" with the Moe's" blend and I was absolutely shocked about the wonderful flavors of this tobacco (Thanks MarkC), because I had tried it in my corncob; it was good yet it was fantastic in my gigantic Sav EX using "Neill's technique".:hippie: Now I really understand why MarkC loves this tobacco. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Escudo in a no name 1/8 bent pot and Squadron Leader.


----------



## laloin

MacB Mixture flake rubbed out in my CG cob, since I smoked my bent dublin last night, pretty good baccy
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm going to have to look into that technique, Moe; sounds like I'm missing something!

FVF again; now that the bowls almost empty and I'm looking around thinking "next!", I believe it's time for another bowl of Union Square in the new pipe.


----------



## laloin

you must remain strong MarkC, don't open another jar of FVF. Open Union square....yes Union square.....you feel sleepy...sleepy...sleepy....quietly reaching for MarkC stash of FVF 
hahah, sorry Mark couldn't help myself
troy


----------



## Garin

Today, I dug out the ol' jar of Aged Burley Flake and filled up my favourite flake pipe (a Pete Tankard) today. I think this one is going to take a little more experimentation, I don't think I'm getting it quite right. It was still quite nice, however.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Am smoking something that I got from a week and a half ago that I hadn't opened yet from the B&M tobacco store, a bulk blend: Oriental Cavendish. So far it is nice but hard to light. Has a distinct little "hint" of something that I can't identify :hmm:but nice overall doesn't burn hot.:tongue1:


----------



## Jack Straw

Just loaded up the last bit of a St. James Flake tin into a Peterson. It was a little crispy but after using RJ's hot breath technique it still tastes great.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tilbury in a Grabow Bulldog.


----------



## thebayratt

Rattray - Hal O' the Wynd

Got pretty cool today, so I figured I'd fire up the briar and try some Rattray out for my first time.


----------



## Nachman

Dunhill London Mixture this AM, SG Best Brown Flake this evening.


----------



## manny816

Nightcap this evening. Will this ever be available in bulk? I really do hope so!


----------



## Jack Straw

Brown Flake in a Viprati. This stuff is really top class.


----------



## Requiem

Crazy weather in Portugal, from -5Cº to +20Cº (95% humidity) in 12 hours... left home in the morning wearing a top coat, suit, cardigan, gloves and scarf... after a while was only wearing the shirt.

Standard Mixture in a Brebbia bent billiard; St. Bruno in a Ropp panelled pot.


----------



## ultramag

Started off today with *Middleton's Sugar Barrel* in a _Jake Hackert poker_ followed by *Middleton's Walnut* and then *Solani English Luxury Mixture (Blend No. 779)* both back to back in a _Savinelli Baronet Bruyere 320 EX._ Kinda figured that would be it as three bowls a day is usually all I get through, however I still had a craving so now I'm working on a bowl of *Presbyterian Mixture* in a _Nording Special Series bent apple/brandy_ kind a shape. Not sure what's up with all the English blends today.....really enjoying them though. :hmm:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG FVF in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The flavors of these tobaccos were so very delicious and I sipped on my pipes very slowly allowing these wonderful wisps of smoke curl slowly around my nose; that is what I am talking about!:hippie: I topped off these tobaccos with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> It was a little crispy but after using RJ's hot breath technique it still tastes great.


That's what she said.


----------



## Jack Straw

Oh brother! :lol:


----------



## Fritzchen

indigosmoke said:


> That's what she said.


OK John, you made me do it....

While smoking a bowl out on the patio during my recent vacation, I suddenly began laughing because I recalled that picture of Tim Curry that you posted after Jeff the Commonsenseman admitted to having recently acquired a car with a bad tranny. It occured to me that it would have been proper to console him that at least he is not the one who actually BLEW the tranny.

My apologies if a big bowl of '1792' and a few drinks coupled with lingering jet lag caused me to bring up a party long past; but it is what it is at this point. Cheers.

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tilbury and Bald Headed Teacher thanks to Baldyisme! :rockon:


----------



## bierundtabak

Frog Morton on the Bayou out of a Christiano Metamorfosi.


----------



## MarkC

ultramag said:


> *...**Mixture (Blend No. 779)...*


I read that wrong and almost choked... 

Had a bowl of Moe's Confetti earlier; just loaded a bowl of Union Square.


----------



## commonsenseman

Fritzchen said:


> .....I recalled that picture of Tim Curry that you posted after Jeff the Commonsenseman admitted to having recently acquired a car with a bad tranny. It occured to me that it would have been proper to console him that at least he is not the one who actually BLEW the tranny.....


:shocked:

uke:


----------



## ultramag

MarkC said:


> I read that wrong and almost choked...
> 
> Had a bowl of Moe's Confetti earlier; just loaded a bowl of Union Square.


I never even thought about that. It's a good thing I got both 7's in there or everyone would think I've lost what little mind I have, especially with it following the two other OTC's.


----------



## timothy.ll

This morning I had a bowl of Balkan Sasieni in a 'Handmade Lokatels(?)' poker... which I'll actually be asking for help identifying once I have enough posts to share a pic.

Even the blowing snow 12 stories up couldn't keep it from being a good smoke.


----------



## Bunker

Too cold and no time to walk at lunch today, so the Peretti is already loaded with Stonehaven for the ride home.


----------



## SmoknTaz

McClelland 2035. Boy this flake comes very wet!


----------



## El Gringo

Uni Flake in a Bent Bob. Still got time before bed so I'm pondering on packing a cob with some Beacon.


----------



## phineasrex

The past few days have been pretty much the same, but it has been an awesome sameness. A few bowls of chelsea morning during the mornings/days, and a bowl of quiet nights in the evenings.


----------



## Jessefive

I'm celebrating my daughters (lottery-based) acceptance to an awesome charter school with a bowl of newly opened year old Burley Flake #1 and a glass of Aventinus. Here's to parenthood!


----------



## Jack Straw

Congrats, Jesse!

I just smoked a flake and a half of Exhausted Rooster in my Peterson 80s. It was a different sort of experience smoking fold'n'stuffed flake in such a wide short bowl, but not necessarily a bad one. It smoked more slowly and coolly than normal, but also required more fidgeting and maintenance than normal to keep it going.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Jessefive said:


> I'm celebrating my daughters (lottery-based) acceptance to an awesome charter school with a bowl of newly opened year old Burley Flake #1 and a glass of Aventinus. Here's to parenthood!


Been enjoying a lot of Burley Flake #1 lately myself. . .Aventinus seems like a great pairing. I'll have to try that out. Same company makes an Ice-Bock (Eisenbock, I think they call it?) that is outstanding. And, of course, congrats on your daughter's acceptance!


----------



## Jessefive

That Eisbock is fantastic! Aventinus is one of my perennial favorites, such a good beer. But I think it requires a sweeter tobacco. Its bringing out all the grassiness of the burley, very little of the VA or perique. I suppose I'll be _forced_ to try another glass with a straight VA or va/per :bounce:



CaptainEnormous said:


> Been enjoying a lot of Burley Flake #1 lately myself. . .Aventinus seems like a great pairing. I'll have to try that out. Same company makes an Ice-Bock (Eisenbock, I think they call it?) that is outstanding. And, of course, congrats on your daughter's acceptance!


----------



## MarkC

Great news, Jesse!

Union Square for me.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jessefive said:


> I'm celebrating my daughters (lottery-based) acceptance to an awesome charter school with a bowl of newly opened year old Burley Flake #1 and a glass of Aventinus. Here's to parenthood!


That's great! Firing up a bowl of Stonehaven in her (and your) honor.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GH Dark Flake Scented in a MM Diplomat corncob (Thanks so very much Andrew alias "Jack Straw") followed after 2 hours by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I dried out the "Dark Flake" for 1/2 hour, packed my corncob loosely, lit it up, took a couple of puffs and "Bam"; I was hit with an explosion of powerful multiple aromas and flavors that I had never before experienced.mg: I continued to puff very slowly with my brew unopened next to me; I had no intention of dividing my attention away from this tobacco in any way. This tobacco was fantastic from the beginning to the bottom of the bowl; I can only say "Wow!".:thumb: I came back to my pipes after two hours and enjoyed my "Twist Flake" with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught"; this was definitely a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

ER tonight in my bent Dublin fold and stuff and wow some great tastes I was getting, never had gotten before using the roll, bend and push twist method.
took me almost a whole tin of ER to actually enjoy it. Now I will get some more but this time plan on aging a bit, say 6 months.
Since C&D blends come young
troy


----------



## Garin

Today I'm enjoying a fully rubbed flake of Old Morris straight Virginia in my celebratory PhD pipe: a rusticated Peterson bulldog. This is my first pipe since my successful defence yesterday afternoon, and it is very sweet indeed.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had some EMP this morning. A very pleasant, sweet way to start the day.

Later I'm hoping to give Nightcap a try.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Congratulations to Jesse and Garin!

I'll join Indigosmoke in a bowl of Stonehaven tonight in honor of your respective accomplishments! Cheers gents! :tu


----------



## Nachman

London Mixture, then Chelsea Morning, then Best Brown Flake today.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

I just smoked a bulk blend that I got the other day "Vanilla Black Cavendish" and it was absolutely the BEST aromatic that I have had yet. This was the first aromatic that actually tasted the way that it smelled while not burning hot at all except towards the very end. There was also very little tongue bite!!!!!!!! Very, very good!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::dude:

My post-dinner smoke will be another bulk blend from my first purchase...
Life is good.ray2:


----------



## El Gringo

I sliced up some little coins and rubbed out from a rope of GH Black Irish X. Just finishing up in a small cob.
Is this stuff flavored with the coagulated blood of a week old road killed skunk? I have pretty good will power so I most likely wont be throwing up...I think.

Will have to give this another try in a couple days.u


----------



## lbiislander

Garin said:


> Today I'm enjoying a fully rubbed flake of Old Morris straight Virginia in my celebratory PhD pipe: a rusticated Peterson bulldog. This is my first pipe since my successful defence yesterday afternoon, and it is very sweet indeed.


Congratulations, Doctor!:bl


----------



## phineasrex

Had a final exam this morning, so I limbered up the brain cells with a bowl of Chelsea Morning in a Wally Frank dublin. In the afternoon I was graced with a visit from the USPS, and my pound of Balkan Supreme arrived, along with a mess of pipe cleaners. Had 2 bowls of this fine mixture in my Jake Hackert stubby billiard.


----------



## Jack Straw

Saw Harry Potter this evening and had some good enchiladas beforehand. Now I'm having a glass of red wine and smoking a bowl of GH Brown Flake in a Pete. A fine evening.


----------



## ruralhipster

Enjoying a bowl of Devil's Holiday, along with a glass of Buffalo Trace (I am overjoyed to find my favorite bourbon north of the border finally)


----------



## Nachman

ruralhipster said:


> Enjoying a bowl of Devil's Holiday, along with a glass of Buffalo Trace (I am overjoyed to find my favorite bourbon north of the border finally)


Where I come from, North of the border is North of the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> Where I come from, North of the border is North of the Mason-Dixon Line.


When I was growing up near the Okefenokee, we considered Atlanta to be yankee territory...

Last bowl of Union Square from this tin; time to find another virginia victim!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GH Brown Flake Unscented (thanks to Andrew-Jack Straw) in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I was really taken off guard with Andrew's first sample of Dark Flake so this time I was prepared for anything, but I was surprised again with this smooth, delicious, medium strong, rich tobacco.:happy: This tobacco really smoked well and after slowly enjoying this bowl to the ash; I was ready for more. I can see that this can become a daily smoke for a lot of people; this is another tobacco that will be high on my TAD list.:yo: The Brown Flake warmed me up nicely for the FVF which was so flavorful this evening. I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy resulting in an enjoyable evening.:martini:


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Escudo-listening to Dennis Miller Radio.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Bald Headed Teacher last night and FVF drying for the drive to work this afternoon.


----------



## Bunker

Stonehaven right now in my new (to me) Savinelli


----------



## SmoknTaz

Bunker said:


> Stonehaven right now in my new (to me) Savinelli


And a nice Sav it is! :nod:


----------



## lbiislander

MarkC said:


> When I was growing up near the Okefenokee, we considered Atlanta to be yankee territory...
> 
> Last bowl of Union Square from this tin; time to find another virginia victim!


Being a born and bred New Yawker, I'm used to being called a Yankee, but Altanta?:crazy:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Just came back from an amazing bowl! Not having a proper pipe in rotation, I grabbed my prince that last consumed my last few pinches of Penzance.

The Penzance ghost and the McConnell's Scotish Cake was a revelation in flavor! The sweet virgina and plummy perique mixed with the whisper of lat and the sour tang of oriental past struck a powerful chord.

Not previously having been a fan of latakia, I find myself now looking for a blend that might recreate this flavor combination.

So I pose to my Puff brethren: Are there any suggestions for a sweet English/Balkan that has a noticable perique element that might fit what I experienced? I'm new and open to ideas.

Let me know!


----------



## Jack Straw

Esoterica Dorchester in a Peterson Donegal 80s. Good schtuff.


----------



## El Gringo

Tonight was my first venture into SG FVF; I found it a mediocre smoke...
then I reached the half way point and the flavors really began to stand up. What a good, tasty smoke. It did this to me..:kiss:

Next up was G&H Dark Flake scented. I dried out a flake for 1/2 an hour and did a rough rub. This is an unusual smoke...I dig it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just had a bowl of Stoney in a Kinsale, now sailing through a bowl of Royal Yacht in a Nording Hunter.


----------



## WWhermit

McClelland's Black Parrot in a Savinelli Canadian.

I posted a review here.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Zulucollector

Old Virginia Commonwealth in a Patent Dunhill Shell Briar Dublin


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Have some 1792 and some Old Lodge loaded up and ready for tonight. Loving the cooler temperatures we are having in South Florida--lower 50s at the moment!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GH Brown Irish X Rope ( thanks to Andrew-Jack Straw) in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I approached the Irish Rope with caution based upon Andrew's first two samples which caught me by suprise and awe. I sliced the Irish Rope thinly, roughed it out, let it dry for 2 hours, packed my corncob loosely, lit it up, took a couple of puffs, and said to myself "this is nice and no surprises". I then took a few more puffs and I was hit with a very powerful pure tobacco taste that was delicious.:shocked: As I continued to smoke I realized that what I had here was pure tobacco with no gimmicks but oh so very powerful; I immediately slowed down and sipped on this blend for an hour.:nod: This tobacco will definitely be on my TAD list but I would never dare put it in any of my large pipes or my regular size briars for that matter. After two hours I enjoyed my Chocolate Flake which was as delightful as ever. I topped off these delicious tobaccos with a small glass of brandy and this was an educational great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking some JFG Brown Flake in this (courtesy of TXsmoker):


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking some JFG Brown Flake in this (courtesy of TXsmoker):


Wow! That is one very large pipe!


----------



## Requiem

Contrabass Bry said:


> So I pose to my Puff brethren: Are there any suggestions for a sweet English/Balkan that has a noticable perique element that might fit what I experienced? I'm new and open to ideas.
> 
> Let me know!


Maybe FM on the Bayou? Or Dunhill Nightcap, if you want to take it to the strong side.


----------



## CWL

Smoked half a slice of Stonehaven (thanks DQ!) in a small Savinelli shell, then moved onto a large bowl of Dunhill EMP in an estate Meer billiard via a coloring bowl. This EMP is really good stuff! It's a mild English that's mellow enough to be an all day baccy.


----------



## steinr1

About to knock off work for the day and have a small bowl (Barling S-M Straight Zulu) of Louisiana Flake.


----------



## TXsmoker

Im buring a bowl of St. James Woods in a Comoy 309 XXL


----------



## indigosmoke

It's an Irish Flake afternoon....ahhhhhh....I've missed you my friend.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Sipping on some Penzance before I head into work!


----------



## Nachman

London Mixture this morning, then EMP, now back to LM.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some Dark Flake earlier in a Stanwell Billiard, then I had a meatball sub and took a short nap. Now I'm getting ready to go watch a performance of various opera scenes that my girlfriend is in. I wish I could smoke in the theatre. :lol:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

After seeing mbearer extolling the virtues of G&H's Dark Bird's Eye several weeks ago, I decided to order a sample. Man, oh man, this is a good, hearty blend! This will be tonight's lead off bowl. Thanks for piquing my interest, Mike!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally 1/2 bowl of GH Dark Flake Scented in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The Chocolate Flake and Navy Flake was delicious as usual and I had another try of the Dark Flake to see if it was as good as I had experienced before; it was still exceptionally good.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew which made this an enjoyable evening.:drinking:


----------



## steinr1

University Flake in a Ropp Chambord L5. Gaudeamus igitur.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just had a nice bowl of TOI Limerick in the Viprati.


----------



## Garin

An Irish flake in the tankard, soooo good.

I'm finding a few similarities between this and the tambolaka, interestingly.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Pulled a few samples of my year-aged FVF. Going nicely so far. Lots of cool little sugar trails.


----------



## thewileyman

Smoked a partial bowl of McClelland Holiday Spirit 09 this afternoon while my wife and I were out Christmas tree hunting. I finished it this evening, after the tree was all decorated, when I went out to pick up some holiday spirits of the liquid variety.

Definitely a good aromatic, IMO, and one I'll keep nearby during the Christmas season and beyond.


----------



## ultramag

*Orlik Golden Sliced* in a _Tinsky tankard._


----------



## InsidiousTact

Had a bowl of Rich Virginia Ribbon in a Baraccini bent billiard on the way back from dropping my friend off at his house, the return journey took nearly two hours so I had plenty of time to enjoy it. 

Now, I want to have my first smoke in my new savinelli natural, but am unsure of what to use... GS? The RVR mentioned above? Should I open up one of my new tins for it? Gah, decisions...


----------



## indigosmoke

Irish Flake thanks to a tin generously gifted by Commonsenseman. I really love this blend. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Boswell Berry Cobbler courtesy Jordan303.


----------



## laloin

MacB Navy flake in my bend dublin. still trying to found a good way to fold and stuff the flake, but enjoying the taste of almonds and citrus notes hehe
troy


----------



## MarkC

HOTW.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Just had a bit of 4 year old dark star in my new pipe, considering making this pipe an exclusive dark star pipe. I will have plenty of time to mull it over I'm sure. 
Btw I found DS to be delightful and very sweet and rich. I don't even see what the complaints of rubbing it out and keeping it lit were about, the only time I had trouble getting it lit was right at the end, but I always have trouble there. It didn't smoke particularly wet or hot either, and I smoked it fresh out of the tin.


----------



## Jack Straw

After finishing a bowl of New England Clam Chowder, I have just folded some GH Louisiana Perique Flake into a Peterson Kinsale XL13 bulldog. Excellent stuff. I am about to begin watching "Sherlock Holmes and the Spider Woman" with Basil Rathbone.


----------



## johnmoss

Enjoying a bowl of Dunhill 965. I've not had the old stuff to compare, but the newly imported stuff is pretty good!


----------



## Jack Straw

Love a lazy Sunday. Had some tuna casserole for dinner, and am now drying out a pile of Dorchester which is sitting next to the gigantic Peterson Kinsale XL23 in which I plan to smoke it.


----------



## ultramag

*Robert McConnell's Scottish Flake *in a _Jake Hackert poker_ earlier today and just finished up some *G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning* in a _Savinelli Baronet Bruyere 320EX_ a moment ago. Trying to decide if I want to squeeze another bowl in or call it a day. :ask:


----------



## InsidiousTact

Just finished dinner, flank steak, and I now think I want just a little nip of dark star. I'm trying to give my palate a break today, but it's hard with lingering thoughts of how good DS was last night even with a slightly burned out tongue.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SG Chocolate Flake in a GBD Standard 293.


----------



## MarkC

InsidiousTact said:


> Just finished dinner, flank steak, and I now think I want just a little nip of dark star. I'm trying to give my palate a break today, but it's hard with lingering thoughts of how good DS was last night even with a slightly burned out tongue.


Yeah, that's some good stuff, but it does require careful puffing!

Came home for lunch today for a bowl of Opening Night.


----------



## InsidiousTact

MarkC said:


> Yeah, that's some good stuff, but it does require careful puffing!
> 
> Came home for lunch today for a bowl of Opening Night.


It's not nearly as bad as most of the other stuff I've tried, except anni kake... Couldn't help but puff like a freight train, only got a tingle!

Btw, how's opening night? I have a tin. Should I let it sit for a while?


----------



## MarkC

I like it a lot, but to be honest, it's fourth in line at my house (behind FVF, HOTW and Union Square). I have no idea what age will do for it; I've only been back on the pipe for a year and 9 months, so I'm pretty much sticking to the six month mark in order to let the older stuff age a bit. I plan on opening a tin at 18 months, but that's still a couple of months away.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Oh okay, well I won't be opening mine for a while at least, so it'd be awesome if you posted a heads up on that whenever you open it up.


----------



## phineasrex

Worked all weekend, and I didn't have time to fit in a pipe, so last night when I got home I had a bowl of Quiet Nights in my Pete Bulldog. This is a great smoke for the winter weather. Thick, heavy smoke, loaded with Latakia and orientals, with the VAs making an appearance in the background. I love it. Now I just need to try Meridian. It is getting very hard not to click the "add to cart" button!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Two fairly disappointing experiences with the Frog (FMOTB and FMATP).

Of the two, I can only conceed a small preference for the FMOTB. Mostly because of it's lack of cavendish. I absolutely abhor the stuff! It's inclusion in these blends only serve to desaturate the flavors I'm trying to get at.

I recognize it's presence due to my exposure to other McClelland blends that overutilize this stuff: Town Topic, Royal Cajun Ebony. It is the exact same as their VBC.

FMATP is my first exposure to Syrian lat, but I fear it's true taste was masked by the cav and it's accompanying sauce.

Sorry for the rant, it's just so sad...


----------



## johnmoss

Dreaming about a bowl of Penzance. That's what I've decided on for my first smoke when I get home. After that probably a cigar, or if I stick with the pipe, I'm thinking FVF.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Anni Kake in a large Cellini billiard.


----------



## commonsenseman

SmoknTaz said:


> Anni Kake in a large Cellini billiard.


Do you have a pic of it?

Here's mine, not large or a billiard:


----------



## Jack Straw

Jeff that's a Pot not a Billiard. 

Just lit up a bowl of Dan Da Vinci, this stuff has the most awesome tin note ever, and the tobacco is deliciously tasty so far.


----------



## SmoknTaz

commonsenseman said:


> Do you have a pic of it?


I know the stem needs a bit of work but I've been dying to try her out!


----------



## Garin

Today, half a bowl of tambolaka in my new Pete bulldog. I followed that with a coin of escudo in my MG dublin.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked London Mixture all day. Tonight it was so cold I talked my wife into letting me smoke inside so I smoked some SG Chocolate Flake hoping my wife would like the room note better than most of my selection. She didn't and I didn't like the flavour. Oh well, at least I had the London Mixture today.


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> Jeff that's a Pot not a Billiard.
> 
> Just lit up a bowl of Dan Da Vinci, this stuff has the most awesome tin note ever, and the tobacco is deliciously tasty so far.


Nevermind Jeff I misread your post! :doh:

Just did the dishes and am now working on a bowl of GH Brown Flake.


----------



## fluffy

Just had a bowl of Frog Morton on the town. Nice and mellow now


----------



## TXsmoker

Stonehaven in my Sav 401 Churchwarden. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## indigosmoke

My first ever bowl of Night Cap. Wonderful! Penzance now has a companion at the top of my English blends list. I really just love everything about this tobacco... from the tin aroma, to the cut, to the burn, to the taste, to the side stream smoke, to the room note. I've enjoyed all of the Syrian blends I've tried, but this one takes the cake by a mile. I can see why so many were missing this blend so badly. I'm going to have to dedicate a pipe to this one. A new all day smoke for me.


----------



## CCFL

Braved the harsh Florida winter (it's 20 below 60F at this time) to try a few new blends thanks to Mitch. Had a bowl of HH Acadian Perique followed by a bowl of Escudo. I really enjoyed the sweet notes of the VA and the spicy perique in the Escudo.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Virginia Spice in a Savinelli Smooth Porto Cervo 802 canadian.


----------



## MarkC

Full Virginia Flake. Earlier, Moe's Confetti for lunch.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of GH Brown Flake Unscented in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I used "Neill"s Technique" with the Oriental Supreme creating a small combustion zone in this big pipe resulting in a delicious flavorful smoke. I really loved the SG Navy Flake because it has such a fundamental conservative tobacco taste with no gimmicks.:yo: Finally, I just had to have some of that GH Brown Flake (thanks again Andrew) with its robust flavor. I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this a wonderful relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## Savvy

Had a bowl of W.O. Larsen's Edition 2010 today while studying for an IT certificate exam. Smoked it in my Joh's churchwarden. Passed my exam too. Good day so far.

Something else will be smoked tonight. I'm thinking McConnell's Scottish Cake in a Mastro de Paja...guess I'll figure that out after work...


----------



## RJpuffs

Haven't had a pipe in weeks thanks to this [unmentionable] weather, but had a bowl of PS LTF in a Jirsa yesterday while mending a broken fence post. Tobacco, concrete, snow, oh my.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just finished off a bowl: half 1792, half Marlin Flake. Delicious!


----------



## phineasrex

Had a bowl of chelsea morning to start the day, delightful as always. A bowl of balkan supreme followed later in the afternoon, this a great smoke if only for its consistency. Just finished my first ever bowl of nightcap, very enjoyable, need a few more bowls before i can cogently discuss this one.


----------



## johnmoss

Earlier this evening I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in my Stanwell Zebrano. Easily becoming my favorite. I might have to get a pipe to dedicate to that and another one for Nightcap. Both are excellent!


----------



## Garin

phineasrex said:


> Just finished my first ever bowl of nightcap, very enjoyable, need a few more bowls before i can cogently discuss this one.


All you guys talking about nightcap are making me want to open another tin, despite the fact that I already have far too many tins open right now!

Anyhow, I just finished a half bowl of Tambolaka in my new Pete bulldog. I think this will be a tambo-devoted pipe: it smokes so well in there, even though it's still nowhere near fully broken in.


----------



## Jack Straw

S'more Da Vinci for me tonight.


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, I cracked open my first tin of Early Morning Pipe this evening. While this one didn't bowl me over like the Nightcap did, I must say I'm intrigued. At first I was reminded of some of the other mild English blends I've tried (such as GLP's Ashbury), then it somehow brought to mind Consummate Gentleman of all things. As the bowl progressed the VAs seemed to take center stage. I think this may be a blend that will take a few more bowls, or possibly a few more tins, before I can reach a final verdict but so far, so good.


----------



## laloin

PS LTF in my dublin, while enjoy the cool weather at work, between customers, who compliment me on the pipe smoke, instead of dirty looks 
troy


----------



## InsidiousTact

Just lit up some tambo a few minutes ago in my garage, was just realizing that this was true big boy stuff, (not nic kick, nic high...) I feel slightly drunk lol. Well right as I was thinking about packing it in for the night, I heard tires screech, then a loud bang. It's rainy here, I guess some idiot was messing around and hit a parked car at the end of my street. There were cops there almost instantly, so of course I went out to investigate but didn't really get too close. 

Well, I finished a half a cobs worth in that time. That tambo could be good for a cigarette smoker looking for nicotine if they could deal with flavorful smoke. It could also convert some cigar smokers possibly, with it's super full taste.

I should have eaten beforehand.


----------



## MarkC

Dark Star to start the evening for me.


----------



## Nachman

All I smoked today was London Mixture. I don't think I can get bored with it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of GH Dark Flake Scented in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: The Twist Flake was flavorfully delicious, the Kendal Flake was dried out overnight and it smoked well with a whimsy, subtle exotic flavor. The Dark Flake really "put it all together".:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew which resulted in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MacBaren Navy Flake this morning. Marlin Flake and Dunbar prepped for the remainder of the day. Maybe some latakia tonight.


----------



## Garin

I had a bowl of Royal Yacht. Tasty, but it was a bit much for me today. That is strong stuff.


----------



## Jack Straw

Limerick in the Viprati Canadian.


----------



## bierundtabak

Just had my first bowl of Squadron Leader in my new clay churchwarden. Excellent.:thumb:


----------



## Reverie Forest

Hal o' the Wynd with a few fingers of fifteen year Glenfiddich.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Another bulk blend for tonight...I believe it is called Royal something but I got really bad tongue bite last night and I will limit it to just one bowl today.:frown:


----------



## Reverie Forest

Hal o' the Wynd with a few fingers of fifteen year Glenfiddich.


----------



## ultramag

Started this morning with my last bowl from a tin of *Solani Aged Burley Flake* in a _Radice Rind twin-bore oil-cured billiard _then moved on to finish up the final bowl from a tin of *Butera's Kingfisher *in an old _Kay-Woodie 34C bulldog. _Just loaded up probably the final bowl for the day which will be some *"83 McCranie's Red Ribbon *in a _2005 Castello 3K Collection bulldog. _Sitting around on call is great for piping, however it's not so great on the wallet. :nono:


----------



## phineasrex

chelsea morning to start the day in a wally frank dublin. A bowl of balkan supreme this afternoon in a jack hackert stubby billiard. A bowl of H&H armada in a no name french briar, and probably a bowl of nightcap later on.


----------



## fluffy

just had some Frog Morton on the Town in my undies. Ah, summertime is truly here!


----------



## Variables

Boswell Northwoods around these parts.


----------



## phineasrex

I meant "Jake Hackert stubby billiard" earlier, sorry I've had a few beers, and I am going to have that bowl of nightcap, in a Pete bulldog.


----------



## johnmoss

Dunhill 965..Go figure...LOL


----------



## Jack Straw

Just had a bowl of Dark Flake in my Stanwell.


----------



## TXsmoker

Stonehaven in my Sav 401


----------



## Coffee-Cup

No Pipes for me this evening; I am still lingering onto that delicious flavor of my afternoon cigar.:hippie: Tomorrow in another day.:wave:


----------



## ultramag

Well, had to go for one more bowl tonight. :thumb:

*G.L. Pease's Fillmore* from 2006 in the _Kay-Woodie 34C bulldog._


----------



## CWL

A generous helping of Anniversary Kake in a Ben Wade freehand.


----------



## smokinmojo

Christmas Cookie in a cob. McClelland Jubilee in a Pipa Croci.


----------



## MarkC

Felt like something different tonight, so first bowl is Ferndown Yellow & Brown. Which, due to this weird TV show no one remembers, I always call Fernwood Yellow & Brown...


----------



## phineasrex

Had a few bowls of G&H Dark Birdseye today. I'm really enjoying this one, it's spicy and a little sweet, and it's got that nic kick to keep me going.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Butternut Burley earlier today and some FM on the way to work this afternoon.


----------



## lbiislander

MarkC said:


> Felt like something different tonight, so first bowl is Ferndown Yellow & Brown. Which, due to this weird TV show no one remembers, I always call Fernwood Yellow & Brown...


Fernwood Tonight. Mary Louise somebody?


----------



## lbiislander

Last night was something called Amphora, an aro from Europe in my new Nording Freehand. Also a short bowl of Owl Shop Mystique in a Sav 606. Had these with my BOTL Burt, who I'm trying to get on Puff along with a capuccino and a Jameson. It made for a very special pipe event (props to Coffee-Cup for the format).


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out some Solani White & Black to load into a Svendborg billiard.


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP and Nightcap for me tonight. I am enjoying these blends more and more with each bowl I smoke. Frankly, having never tried these blends I was firmly in the camp of those who said "Who cares if they ever bring Dunhill back to the US market? I'm tired of all the hype and hyperventating over them." Now that I've had the chance to try them, I'm very, very glad they have returned. Now I really can see what all the fuss was about.

Mamma Mia, Mea Culpa!


----------



## MarkC

Home for a lunch time smoke of Briar Fox.


----------



## commonsenseman

6 year old Stonehaven (thanks to mmoo), while watching Pinky and the Brain. Delicious & funny.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> 6 year old Stonehaven
> 
> 
> 
> That must be pure heaven!
Click to expand...


----------



## CWL

Smoking 1/2 slice of Stonehaven in my Dunhill Shell, courtesy of IndigoSmoke. Awesome!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> 6 year old Stonehaven (thanks to mmoo), while watching Pinky and the Brain. Delicious & funny.


Jeff! "6 year old Stonehaven". Wow!:banana:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p The Union Square smoked so well with a delightful flavor and the Navy Flake added some additional aromas that I was craving.:nod: The Kendal Flake is a difficult flake to smoke because the flakes are generally different widths; many are quite thick. The drying time as well as the way you shred the flakes make an important difference as to how it smokes. I have been experimenting with both of these factors and I am getting closer and closer to the ideal preparation.:hippie: This tobacco has some very subtle and strange wispy flavors that are compelling; needless to say that I definitely like this tobacco, but it is difficult to prepare. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> 6 year old Stonehaven (thanks to mmoo), while watching Pinky and the Brain. Delicious & funny.


I've never seen it, but I'm hoping it was Pinky and the Brain that was funny!

Staying up way too late with a bowl of Union Square.


----------



## commonsenseman

Here's the review.

And, yes, it was Pinky & the Brain that was funny!


----------



## WWhermit

Had a bowl of Trout Stream in my Bjarne Freehand. I haven't had this tobacco in over a year, but all this talk of aromatics put me in the mood. It was a great smoke!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

It's time for some SG Chocolate Flake!


----------



## Garin

Tonight I had an aged burley flake in the ol' tankard.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob and finally a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I was especially impressed with the Grousemoor Plug which was delightful and interesting. I took slivers off of the plug and dried it for 1/2 hour, but I am not sure whether it needed any drying at all.:dunno: The Penzance was excellent and I had not had the Westminster in a while; it "hit the spot". I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "NewCastle Brown Ale" brew which made this a wonderful pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## InsidiousTact

Last night I had a bowl of rubbed out gravity fed 4 year old dark star in one of my smaller pipes, a st. Claude (a second, possibly butz choquin). Delicious!


----------



## smokehouse

Smokin some PA in my Pete replacing the drive shaft in my SCCO!!


----------



## Zulucollector

Smoked some Stokkebye's Luxury Twist in an Adam Davidson cherrywood.


----------



## El Gringo

Tonite is monumental for me...
Smoking some Penzance sent to me from a kindred soul in a SMS meer... now I do know what the true meaning of bliss is. :kiss:
I finally understand.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Had some FVF in a Mastersen Freehand and now working on a bowl of Haddos Delight.


----------



## Garin

I had a bowl of Royal Yacht today. It was -13C/8F outside, a little chilly... About half way through I let it go out, put it in my pocket, and shovelled the sidewalk to get the blood moving a bit and warm up. Then I finished the rest of the pipe. It was a nice way to spend an hour outside despite the mind-numbing cold.


----------



## Jack Straw

Having a nice bowl of Limerick in my Peterson Kinsale XL23.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW to start the piping day.


----------



## ultramag

*Edgeworth Sliced *in a _Jake Hackert poker _this afternoon followed by *Dan's Treasures of Ireland Limerick *in a _Castello 4K Old Antiquari bulldog._


----------



## pdx

Been a while since I posted...but does not mean I don't still lurk 4-6 times a week....

Been loving the new Dunhill Night Cap....3 tins straight....nothing more nothing less....
tonight in the PUFF2010 Pipe.....mmmmm yum.

Tomorrow Pipeguys Portland OR meeting....same place and time....show up if your around these parts....all are welcome.

Much love PUFF.com 
much love


----------



## indigosmoke

Alex,

Glad to see you back and posting. There's a chance I'll be moving to the Portland area some time in the next year and I'd love to belong to a pipe club! Who knows, maybe I'll see you there.

It's Stonehaven, Irish Flake and Nightcap for me this evening.


----------



## MarkC

I made the mistake of going to bed early, so now it's an insomnia smoke of Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## johnmoss

PS LTF while preparing to watch some football!


----------



## johnmoss

Now some Stonehaven in my Peterson Aran.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Penzance in an Ehrlich Lovat while clearing all the leaves in my gutters from the neighbors tree :anim_soapbox:.


----------



## Nachman

Down to one tin of London Mixture so I am smoking MM965 today, my second favorite. I topped it off with by snuffing a big pinch of Honey Bee. Nice.


----------



## laloin

some PA in my CG cob this morning with my coffee. Frankly I think PA pairs better with tea then coffee, caz of the earthy, chocolate tones
troy


----------



## Garin

An Irish Flake today, on a very cold but clear, calm, and crisp afternoon!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

a bowl of G&H Kendal Dark this morning while watching the sun come up over the ocean. Sublime...

Finishing off some Golden Glow from earlier in the afternoon as the sun is setting.

Great bookends to the day. Now for the tobaccos of the evening...


----------



## manny816

Just finished putting up the Christmas tree with the kids. Now I am enjoying a bowl of SL.


----------



## indigosmoke

Irish Flake in my Peterson 458. This pipe just loves this flake. A perfect combination.


----------



## Jack Straw

GH Brown Flake in my Viprati Canadian.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Dark Star in a Sav earlier (for the Balti/NO game. . .go Ravens!)
ABF for the afternoon game.
Preparing a bowl of Ten Russians for the late game.


----------



## phineasrex

I only smoked one blend this weekend, albeit quite a few bowls. G&H Dark Birdseye, it may actually be the best thing since sliced bread. I'm predominantly an english blend kind of guy, but this stuff is the bees knees. It's the first VA that I've truly enjoyed. I see a dark and twisted trip through lakeland in my future.


----------



## CWL

Big bowl of Karl Erik #16 Maraschino Cherry in my no name estate Meer. It's starting to develop some noticeable color!


----------



## MarkC

CaptainEnormous said:


> Dark Star in a Sav earlier (for the Balti/NO game. . .go Ravens!)


...and the Falcons say 'thank you'! 

FVF for me.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Just couldn't get enough tonight. . .closed it out with Ten Russians in a Barracini Pot.

(yw, Marc!. . .see you in January!)


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the day with a big bowl of Nightcap.


----------



## Jack Straw

Time for some Bracken Flake in a Stanwell and a little Netflix Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Country Gentleman corncob and finally a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM General corncob.p The Grousemoor was a delightful mild flavorful smoke and the FVF was deliciously tasty. The Squadron Leader smoked so well in this tall General corncob; I smoked it very slowly extracting this wonderful smoke.:hippie: Earlier this evening I went out in the rain and plucked 10 beautiful green leaves off of my "Collard Green Tree" which will be cooked up later for dinner. The wonderful aspect of this plant is that you continuously harvest almost every 2 to 3 weeks.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Garin

As part of her Christmas present, I took my mom to the Alberta Ballet's production of the Nutcracker. I... well... I enjoyed it quite a lot! I've never seen a ballet before, but hey -- it was great!

To wind down and finish the evening, I packed a full bowl of Tambo in my Pete bulldog, and it was an excellent smoke. I think the heat packs in my mittens helped a lot, as it was -16C. I'll be picking up quite a few more of those I think.

Ballet, Indonesian tobacco, and mind-numbing cold. Who knew?


----------



## indigosmoke

Some Haunted Bookshop this afternoon. I haven't smoked this blend in many months and I think it has actually improved with a bit of age. I'm getting a lot more of the sweetness from the VAs and the Perique seems to have mellowed a bit. Good smoke.


----------



## B.L. Sims

Last night was Peterson's University Flake. I wasnt wild about it the first time but a few months of resting has improved it greatly.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a long day of errands today. Started off with a haircut at George's, the best barber shop in the world. They take forever but do an awesome job, it only costs $11, they have a fully stocked complimentary bar while you wait, and they do wet shaving. What more could you ask for?

Then I finished my Christmas shopping, deciding to stay in Brooklyn this time rather than going into Manhattan. It's more fun shopping in Brooklyn, yes it's a little more walking but you find some unique stuff, haggling is acceptable, and of course Brooklyn is just cooler than Manhattan. Funny enough the gift I'm looking forward to giving the most was the cheapest: a selection of 4 hard to find Polish, Creole, and French mustards I'm giving my girlfriend's dad, which you can't really get in most places. 

Just had a Pastrami sandwich which was extra oniony, and now I'm thinking I need a little perique in my life right now. Dorchester it is.


----------



## lbiislander

:kev:Was the Pastrami "smoked"?


----------



## Reverie Forest

Hal o' the Wynd along with a pint of Anchor Steam's winter seasonal. What I understand as the story is that the owner made this brew for his own wedding...everyone loved it so much he now continues to produce it each season. Tasty stuff...cheers!


----------



## commonsenseman

Well I didn't have quite as much fun as you guys today. Blew some snow & now I'm sitting down to dinner with a nice glass of Point Winter Ale. Afterwards I'm thinking about a bowl of LGF.


----------



## Jack Straw

lbiislander said:


> :kev:Was the Pastrami "smoked"?


Nope I was in a hurry just went to the little deli around the corner that uses boars head. They did put effort into it though and it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Nachman

MM965 in a Nording tonight.


----------



## MarkC

I'm stuck here with half a bowl of HOTW left after discovering pipe tobacco in my mailbox. What a bummer!


----------



## Garin

After watching the eclipse hit totality, I'm inside to defrost and pack a pipe. I think I'll load up a bowl of Royal Yacht and time it to see the end of totality. It is absolutely ridiculously cold outside, which somehow makes it more fun.


----------



## DeeSkank

Started off the day with some University Flake, and finished it up with some Sugar Barrel and Tambo mixture :tu


----------



## indigosmoke

We were fortunate to have a mild, clear solstice night in Oklahoma. Sat outside with my lady and enjoyed a big bowl of Nightcap while watching the eclipse descend into totality. At 55 degrees it was quite comfortable. A wonderful smoke and the perfect example of how a pipe full of tobacco can enhance an already enjoyable experience.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

I am smoking a bulk blend--in my General Cobb, from pipesandcigars presently. It is called Caramello. Its okay, nice room note but burning a tad bit hot. :spy:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Xmas Cheer '08 tonight. Down to one more bowl of it left from the newbie trade with Commonsenseman a year ago.


----------



## smokinmojo

Edgeworth Sliced in a GBD Pinner.eace:


----------



## DeeSkank

Got my shipment in from pipesandcigars and gave Anni Kake a spin, loved it!

Now I'm finishing off the night with some Old Companion in my IMP meerschaum.


----------



## mrsmitty

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a no name briar, next Peterson Old Dublin in my Peterson System Calabash.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Moe's Confetti in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by 3/4 of a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM General corncob and finally a bowl of SG 1792 in another MM Diplomat corncob.p The Moe's Confetti was a very comfortable smoke with nice mild flavors and the BullsEye Flake smoked so well in this very tall pipe yielding a delicious smooth flavor. The 1792 added a nice strong punch with a delightful smoothness of flavors.:hippie: The 1792 was like a "souped up" Corvette that was just cruising along at 60mph; it knew that whenever it wanted to "turn it on" all it required was a slight touch of the "peddle to the metal".:tu I topped off these nice smokes with not one but two small glasses of brandy; I needed to make up for a bad cigar afternoon.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

After going nuts last night with three bowls of EMP and one of Nightcap, I'm going with one I haven't had in a while tonight: Laurel Heights.


----------



## Garin

Tonight I enjoyed a nice big bowl of Tambolaka while listening to Definitely Not the Opera -- a CBC radio program. Excellent all around.


----------



## phineasrex

Last night I pulled out some heavy hitters, had a bowl of Dark Birdseye, and another of Nightcap.


----------



## Reverie Forest

The rain out here just won't quite. Smoked some Froggie indoors, but it's never as relaxing as it would be outside, when looking over the fields and mountains. Tomorrow the rain is supposed to break for a bit...let's hope.


----------



## Firedawg

Had a nice bowl of Stanwell Vanilla with my new MM cherry pipe for the first time. Was very pleasant and relaxing. I think im hooked on the pipe! Now I need to get a good pipe. On to ebay and try to win some estate pipes!


----------



## Nachman

Started the day with Chelsea Morning (I like it better than EMP) and now on to mm965.


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP followed by Irish Flake for me this morning. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## indigosmoke

Firedawg said:


> Had a nice bowl of Stanwell Vanilla with my new MM cherry pipe for the first time. Was very pleasant and relaxing. I think im hooked on the pipe! Now I need to get a good pipe. On to ebay and try to win some estate pipes!


Glad you are enjoying the pipe! You might want to check out smokingpipes.com and Pulver for some quality estates as well. Less risky than eBay and some very good pipes and prices. They come cleaned up and ready to smoke as well.


----------



## WWhermit

Past 2 days I've had:

Black Parrot..This time in the middle of the smoke I had the distinct taste of cranberries. First time this has happened.

Louisianna Red. Always good.

Trout Stream. Great aromatic.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, I guess I'm getting into a bit of a rut, but it's a nice rut. Nightcap and Irish Flake for me tonight.


----------



## laloin

bowl of MacB Navy flake, in my dublin. I'm really starting to enjoy MacB navy flake. Now I understand why it's alway in demand 
troy


----------



## Pipe Organist

Decided to give a dried out storage container of Rattray's Professional Mixture a little TLC.

Re-hydrated beautifully, and I'm enjoying a bowl of it in my Savinelli Linea Piu 5, and basking in the glow of my Christmas tree (currently decorated in purple and rose-colored ornaments for Advent).


----------



## shannensmall

MM 965 ATM, but I'll burn some Dunhill VF flake before bed.


----------



## ultramag

*Dan's Treasures of Ireland: Limerick* in a _Rad Davis bulldog._


----------



## teedles915

I broke out the pipes for the first time in a little while. There is just something about winter and pipe smoking that goes together.


Earlier today had a bowl of Valley Vanilla (Gatlinburlier Blend) it was ok but the wife and kids love the smell so sometimes u gotta make them happy.

Right now I am having a Bowl of MacBaren 7 Seas Royal Blend. First time I've tried it but it's pretty decent for a cheap Aro, and it smells amazing.


----------



## CWL

Just went for a walk with some Dunhill EMP in a rusticated Savinelli Canadian. Perfect weather for English tobaccos!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob and finally a bowl of Tabmolaka in a small meerschaum.ipe: I folded one whole flake of Stonehaven in this tall pipe filling 3/4 of the bowl and the flavors were exquisite with a complex delicious flavor; Stonehaven smokes so well in this MM General corncob.:nod: I shaved off small sections of the Grousemoor Plug and let it dry out for 1 hour and it was so flavorful with it's wispy flavorful smoke; it was so delightful. I definitely "broke the door down" with the Tambolaka; what power and powerful flavor marched out of my meerschaum.:smash: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## InsidiousTact

I was sick, still kinda am, but on the upswing so it's time for my first bowl in about a week. Picking up where I left off, I'm having a big bowl of dark star mostly rubbed out. I really love this baccy. I totally get why people say things like "savory" and "creamy" about this one and I can almost make out undertones of what some might call "spicy." just a really dark, sweet baccy with a ton of taste and sweetness but more than just sweetness. Makes me want to not stop puffing, in fact I know I'm over-puffing but can't stop.

Mmm... Life is good.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square; have to finish the bowl I was smoking at lunch. Why can't I have an hour and a half lunch instead of an hour?


----------



## pdx

Christmas eve morning....some sweet Pembroke in the new Bulky Sav 101....
while sipping on some local black coffee.

mmmm

Happy Holidays to all you Puffers.


----------



## Nachman

Chelsea Morning


----------



## B.L. Sims

Well lets see...

On the drive to work- Evening Stroll
After work fed us breakfast and sent us home- Plumcake Navy
Enjoying now- Rollcake


----------



## Nachman

Has my taste gone or has Escudo changed. I hadn't smoked it in a few years and popped open a new tin tonight. It seems to have a lot less perique than I remember. Tastes like a medium Virginia to me.


----------



## laloin

Some PA in my CG cob, I love this OTC burley, has some great chocolate undertones, and some great Earthly overtones
troy


----------



## indigosmoke

Courtesy of my bovine benefactor, I started off this Christmas Eve with a big bowl of well aged Stonehaven. What can I say but magnificent! I didn't think it possible that I could enjoy Stonehaven even more than I do the fresh, unaged variety, but this one has me in a state of pipe smoking bliss I have rarely obtained. Smoother, yet somehow richer and more flavorful than newly minted Stonehaven, it reminds me of the finest dark chocolate enjoyed with a glass of excellent port. I'm am going to buy as much of this as I can the next time it appears, jar it and hide it somewhere, and then visit a hypnotist to have all memories of it erased for a decade so I won't be tempt to smoke it first. Time to load up another bowl and break out a glass of port. Have a great Christmas Eve, my friends!


----------



## phineasrex

Ending a very pleasant Christmas Eve with a bowl of Nightcap in my Peterson Bulldog.


----------



## indigosmoke

phineasrex said:


> Ending a very pleasant Christmas Eve with a bowl of Nightcap in my Peterson Bulldog.


Nightcap and a Pete bulldog...sound like a great combination!


----------



## Garin

I ended a nice Christmas eve and began Christmas day with a nice big bowl of tambolaka, also in my Pete bulldog. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## laloin

Garin said:


> I ended a nice Christmas eve and began Christmas day with a nice big bowl of tambolaka, also in my Pete bulldog. Merry Christmas everyone!


wow can't smoke tambolaka straight, I would pass out after a bowl of it heheh
Merry Xmas bro
troy


----------



## Nachman

mm 965 in my favorite pipe, a big Nording.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a friend in town from Oregon who, although a cig smoker, is not not a pipe smoker but was very curious upon seeing my little mountain of pipe baccy. I put together a sampler flight as an introduction: First stop, SG BBF. Second stop, Stonehaven. Final stop, G&H Dark Bird's Eye. We may have a new convert...


This fine morning I am having the last bowl of Xmas Cheer '08 from my newbie trade with Commonsenseman a year ago. After that, Stonehaven is awaiting the match...Mmmm.


----------



## WWhermit

Yesterday I opened a tin of Christmas Cheer 2005. The taste was sublime, very sweet, and utterly smooth. I wish I had 10 tins of this!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## johnmoss

965 in my pipe dedicated to this awesome baccy. A Stanwell Zebrano.


----------



## phineasrex

indigosmoke said:


> Nightcap and a Pete bulldog...sound like a great combination!


Definitely, that pipe always seems to be hungry for Nightcap. Or maybe it's just me... ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in a Sav Porto Cervo 114.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Egg Nog lighly infused with Flor de Caña rum, in an IMP meer.


----------



## hawg

Tonight, Lane 1-Q. Smooooth.


----------



## Firedawg

Just finished a nice bowl of local virginia natural and black candavish....now looking at the jar of plumcake......I think I should!


----------



## MarkC

As a Christmas treat, I opened one of my year old tins of HOTW. Of course, I should have opened it a couple of weeks ago, but there you are. Should be a nice New Years smoke, anyway! 

Right now I'm finishing the bowl of Union Square I started before work. Yep, me and Santa, both stuck working today...


----------



## phineasrex

After breakfast, I enjoyed a bowl of Chelsea Morning in my Wally Frank dublin. This evening I had a bowl of Nightcap in a Jake Hackert stubby billiard, accompanied by a Yards IPA. I was hoping I would have time for a mid-afternoon bowl, but alas the opportunity did not present itself.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Tonight I smoked some cherry bulk blend from pipesandcigars.com but couldn't make it through due to family obligations.hwell::boohoo:


----------



## johnmoss

Time for some Stonehaven...


----------



## Firedawg

Peter Stokkebye Bullseye Flake to celebrate Detriot Lions win! Holy crap 3 in a row!


----------



## Nachman

Last night I smoked some Escudo in a cheap pipe someone gave me. It was not good. Smoked some tonight in a good Eriksen. It was delicious although a little weak for my taste. Amazing what a difference.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a bowl of Laurel Heights on my lunch break; I told the boss I wasn't coming back until the bowl was empty!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had my first taste of Dunhill 965 in a MM Diplomat corncob and this tobacco was so good that I had another bowl of Dunhill 965 in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I was surprised by the powerful smooth flavors of this tobacco; it had power without being overpowering, flavors that were complex, and wispy delightful smoke which wavered around your nose. Dang it! This is a great tobacco!:thumb: I topped off these two enjoyable bowls with an ice cold glass of "New Castle Brown Ale" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## bierundtabak

McClelland's Drama Reserve in an MM cob. I'm really enjoying orientals.


----------



## ultramag

*Lane's 1Q *in an _Altinok bulldog, _*Reiner's Long Golden Flake *in a _Castello Trademark 4K bent bulldog, _finishing out the day right now with some *Altadis 1M* in the big _Altinok bulldog _again.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SG Chocolate Flake in a Hilson Bolero tonight while reflecting events of this past year with some good friends.


----------



## laloin

some of my homebrew Mixture flake in my dublin, nice smoke
troy


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Cracked a new tin of McConnell Scottish Cake this morning. Something is amiss here...
That particular fruity aroma is gone and the smoke is rather non-descript. It has neither the sweetness in the VA nor the plummy character to the Perique. It's much like PS LNF. Too much like it for what I paid for this tin and what I've come to know from Scottish Cake. 

Has anyone else had inconsistencies between tins of this tobacco or any other K&K offerings?

Could be that my recent English bender has skewed my taste buds a bit, but the change in the tin aroma is a dead giveaway that something dramatic has changed.

Maybe I'll just crack another tin to compare...

Got a bowl of Wilderness packed for lunch. Man, this stuff is really satisfying! Not at all strong, but very well balanced and just enough natural sweetness to keep it refreshing.


----------



## Nachman

Dunhill MM965. Tomorrow I will get some more London Mixture in.


----------



## ultramag

Opened up with *Prince Albert *in my _Altinok bulldog_ this morning followed by *Erinmore Flake *in a _Jost's Supreme bulldog_ this afternoon. Finishing out the day with a bowl of *Just For Him's Shortcut to Mushrooms* in a _Nording Special Series smooth bent brandy._


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in Calabash, then a bowl of JFG Brown Flake in a Sav 101 Venezia.

I'm thinking a bowl of Tambo in a Highland Briar later.


----------



## MarkC

A lunchtime smoke of Laurel Heights for me right now.


----------



## indigosmoke

Irish Flake and Stonehaven for me tonight and then I'll probably finish off the night with some Nightcap.


----------



## WWhermit

Had some PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli Tundra. Haven't had this in about a year. It was pretty good!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## gibson_es

Packed a bowl a week ago of one of the baccys from my secret santa jujuman16. And didn't smoke it. Been in the bowl a week and just smoked it today... amazing! Wish I could remember witch baccy it was so I can do it again! Followed it up with a bowl of holiday spirit.


----------



## Natedogg

I will be trying a butternut rum I picked up today when I get home. I am excited about it because I found I like rum flavors. I will have to stop myself from packing a bowl on my way home from work (driving will just ruin the experience).


----------



## SmoknTaz

Anny Kake now, and Escudo drying for later.


----------



## gibson_es

later tonight when i return a redbox movie, i believe some aurora in my charatan will be called for while driving.


----------



## DeeSkank

Had my first taste of Escudo in my new Sav. Hercules while reading Lightning by Dean Koontz.

I officially love VaPers! Though, it was a bit wet. I should've let it dry out overnight, I've heard that Escudo is notorious for being a little wet.


----------



## WWhermit

Had some Christmas Cheer 2005 in my new meerschaum Puff pipe! Both were excellent.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## johnmoss

965 in my pipe dedicated to this awesome blend, a Stanwell Zebrano.


----------



## ultramag

Started off today with *Prince Albert *in a _Falcon_ then some of the re-introduced *Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls *in a _Kjeld Sorenson bulldog. _Just finishing up the night with some of Dan's *Treasure's of Ireland Limerick *in a _Larryson sandblasted belge._


----------



## CCFL

FVF tonight, still deciding what to have later. Maybe something with plenty of latakia.....


----------



## jtree26

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in a Savinelli Morino.


----------



## manny816

It was a FVF day today.


----------



## indigosmoke

Irish Flake in my Pre-Republic Killarney and Haunted Bookshop in my Peterson Christmas pipe tonight. mmmm...mmmmm...good.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Moe's Confetti in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of GH Dark Flake Unscented in another MM Diplomat corncob.p The Moe's Confetti was so nice and mellow and the Dark Flake yielded an explosion of robust powerful flavors; this sequence of blends smoked so very well that I was in a "happy place".:hippie: It is curious that every time that I smoke Moe's Confetti my wife knows; I tried to fool her several times in the past but it never worked.:hmm: She is definitely a Moe's fan. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Dark Star


----------



## manny816

started the day off with a bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## Requiem

In the last two weeks I smoked lots of Capstan, some Blackwoods, 1792 and Standard Mixture.


----------



## DeeSkank

Started the morning off with some Old Companion, followed by some Frog Morton On the Town.

Loving the weather the past few days!


----------



## Nachman

mm965 all day, EMP this evening.


----------



## johnmoss

Tonight's an Escudo night.


----------



## gibson_es

Im smoking benningtons #24 gifted to me by carlos, aka jujuman16, in my lane era charatan gifted to me by adam, aka, TXsmoker.

Grand smoke


----------



## manny816

MM965 this evening.


----------



## ultramag

Had a couple bowls of *Prince Albert* in an _Amphora bulldog_ throughout the day earlier and am finishing up with a bowl of *Dan's Treasure's of Ireland: Limerick* in a _Ser Jacopo hawkbill_ tonight.


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP for me tonight. The more I smoke this blend, the more I like it. Simply delicious!


----------



## gibson_es

ended smoking some #29 as well, and then two bowls of aurora, in the same pipe as earlier.


----------



## Firedawg

PS Bullseye Flake.....need to get some more some. Local B&M has it at least.


----------



## Garin

Aged Burley Flake in my Pete Tankard. That chocolately deliciousness is exactly what I need on a -18C night. Thank goodness for hand/toe warmers.


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> EMP for me tonight. The more I smoke this blend, the more I like it. Simply delicious!


Yes, but I would never smoke it in the morning. I've only tried it twice so far, and both times, I keep loading more. I've only tried it twice, but I've smoked six (admittedly small) bowls of it so far. If I tried it first thing in the morning, that's all I'd smoke that day!

Hmmmm.....

Anyway, I'm enjoying a bowl of Hal O' the Wynd right now.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Cracked open my first tin of Marlin Flake. Smoked half a bowl on the way to work this afternoon (it was just okay). Smoked the rest on the way home tonight (wow, what a difference!) So how would you explain the different experience I got? The baccy received ample drying time.


----------



## Commander Quan

Hal O' the Wynd in my Parker #73


----------



## MarkC

I'm starting the day with EMP. In all honesty, I think I like this one better as a late night smoke. Maybe I should try Nightcap as a first smoke?


----------



## shannensmall

MM 965 in my "english" MM cob, damn this stuff is good.


----------



## hunter1127

FVF and Coconut Twist in Lorenzo dublin


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Another bulk blend that I purchased from Draper's: "W.E.M." ??? :dunno:

Not an aromatic, somewhat mild. Nice change of pace.:amen:


----------



## WWhermit

My first venture into McClelland's Bulk 2000 Fragrant Matured Cake. It was interesting for a flake aromatic.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## laloin

today a bowl of PA in my CG cob, and this evening a nice bowl of Union square from the bomb MarkC sent me, granted it's pretty much tried out, but still smokable hehe, nice grassish notes MarkC, need to order more
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill London Dock in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Penzance in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.:hippie: It has been awhile since I had Chocolate Flake-it was very tasty and London Dock was milder with a smooth delightful flavor. Of course the Penzance definitely "hit the spot" with its smooth complex delicious flavor.:clap2: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which resulted in an enjoyable evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Pipe Organist

Last night I started a bowl of Rattray's Professional Mixture in my Upshall Canadian, but didn't finish it, so that's breakfast!


----------



## MarkC

Breakfast for me is Caravan in my new Puff pipe! Yes, I'm excited!!


----------



## Jack Straw

Just finished a bowl of GH Brown Flake in my new Peterson Kinsale XL26, the first bowl in the pipe which I received for Christmas. It was just magical. From the first few puffs I could just tell that it would be a great smoker, it had the perfect draw, not too open, with just the perfect amount of resistance, and the tobacco smoldered happily, giving off gobs of smoke. It also literally smoked bone dry straight through where the dottle normally would be. Color me impressed. This may become a favorite.


----------



## teedles915

Bowl of GatlinBurlier Mellow Moonshine in a MM Cherry pipe. A nice semi-sweet aro with plenty of tobacco flavor. Plus it is a family pleaser in my house.


----------



## Garin

This afternoon, a bowl of EMP in my Brigham bent dublin. 

I'm surprised at how familiar it feels, even though I've never cracked a tin of EMP before. It definitely has that "Dunhill" flavor/aroma to it, the same kind of hint that I also detect in the NC, MM965, and SMM (but not in the RY or the LF). It is gentle and excellently tasty stuff.


----------



## ultramag

Had a bowl of *Sugar Barrel* in a _Jake Hackert poker_ first thing today followed up by *Edgeworth Sliced* in a _Castello Trademark 4K shape #33. _Finishing up a bowl of *Gawith & Hoggarth Louisiana Flake *in a _Larryson bulldog_ at the moment.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW for my midnight smoke.

By the way, I tried to find the thread about pipes in movies (there was one, wasn't there?) but gave up. However, I just came back from seeing the new True Grit, and Matt Damon smokes a badass pipe in it! As for the movie, uh... well... did I mention Matt Damon smokes a badass pipe in it? I'm not the world's biggest John Wayne fan by far, but the original was better.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of C&D Exhausted Rooster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob.p I did not dry out the Exhausted Rooster because it seemed to be OK but it was hard keeping it lit so I don't know how I feel about this tobacco.:noidea: The next time that I try this tobacco I will dry it out for at least 1/2 hour. The Grousemoor Plug was delightful and smoked so well; I had shaved small slivers of this tobacco plug and dried it out for 1 hour.:yo: Earlier this evening I was able to pick 5 nice peppers from my "Big Jim" pepper plant; this plant just keeps on producing. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## WWhermit

Last night I topped off the year with my first bowl of Habana's Milk and Honey. Probably the best whiskey based aromatic I've tried.

This afternoon, my first smoke of the year was one I haven't had in about 2 years. McClelland's 5100 Red Cake, a classic. It's weird, but for the first half of the bowl, instead of the plum taste usually associated with red virginias, I tasted apples! Then, it settled down into a deep, satisfying bowl. I'll be buying a few pounds of this to cellar away, for sure. Can't wait to try this with 5 or 10 years of age on it!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Started the new year off with Penzance in a Ehrlich lovat.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

G&H Dark Flake Unscented in a Stanwell Royal Bark tonight. . .man I like this stuff. 

My NYE smoke was 1 year aged Anni Kake, courtesy of Vin. Delicious stuff. I have a few ounces of recent Anni Kake and it bites me. . .a year of age, and no bite. Just delicious, mild VA flavors with chocolate undertones. Nom nom nom. Thanks Vin!


----------



## Garin

This afternoon I had my first pipe of the year: a bowl of EMP in my shiny new Puff 2011 meer. Excellent! There is an amazing amount of good stuff going on with this tobacco.

I had originally thought I'd start that pipe with the Smyrna No. 1 that I just picked up, but at the last minute I changed my mind. It'll only improve with a bit more age I'm sure.


----------



## ultramag

Had a friend over to the house for a little mini-herf to kick off the New Year today. Started with *Rattray's Old Gowrie *in a _Cavicchi billiard nose-warmer _followed up by *Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake *in a _Radice Rind Ruben's Rhodesian II. _Winding down now with *Erinmore Flake *in a _Kjeld Sorenson bulldog nose-warmer._


----------



## laloin

visted a old friend in PS Lux twist flake in my bend dublin, was gonna smoke some FVF but changed my mind as I was walking out the door.
Lux twist flake needs to me IMHO rubbed out to get the full flavors, and I was really enjoy the bowl, but I swear I tasted coconut a couple of times.
Anybody else taste coconut in Lux twist flake?
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm breakin' out the Puff meer for a bowl of Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## ultramag

Kicked off this morning with *Prince Albert *in a _straight Falcon _followed by two bowls of *Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic*, one in a _KayWoodie ruf-tone bent billiard _and the other in a _Savinelli Roma poker. _Winding the evening away with some *'83 McCranie's Red Ribbon *in the _2007 Tinsky CS forum pipe _now_. _


----------



## johnmoss

965


----------



## IHT

CaptainEnormous said:


> G&H Dark Flake Unscented in a Stanwell Royal Bark tonight. . .man I like this stuff.


good choice.

my first bowl in nearly 2 months was *GH Dark Flake unscented* in a _Stanwell Golden Danish poke_r.


----------



## Garin

Tonight, I packed a big fat bowl of tambolaka into my Pete bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

I got a wild hair tonight, dug out my 'extra pipes' storage unit (a plastic coffee can) and pulled out this H.I.S pot that was one of the first pipes I bought after jumping back in. I cleaned it up a bit, and packed a bowl of Briar Fox. One more chance, again...


----------



## phineasrex

It was a busy weekend, not a lot of time for pipes, but my midnight, ringing in the new year smoke, was Nightcap in a Jake Hackert stubby billiard. I did the same thing last night.


----------



## gibson_es

last night i had 3 bowls of maple street in my sav. alligator, this morning i i had another bowl of maple street in my dunhill root briar, i have decided that my dunhill will no longer be used for aeros after this morning, so later i plan on some autumn evening in my charatan.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I've been out of town and away from PUFF access for a few days over the New Year's holiday. I had a delightful few days alternating between HOTW, Dunbar, Stonehaven, and Dark Kendal. Had a first bowl of Royal Yacht on New Year's Eve and whew, had to put that one down half way through.

Now that I am home and unpacked, I started off the day with a nice bowl of Dunbar and a big steaming cup of coffee.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just had a bowl of Limerick in the new Kinsale XL26 again. Loving this pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz

GH Rum Flake. Still learning how to smoke flakes but this one smokes by itself!


----------



## manny816

FVF yesterday and today. 4 bowls in total. Need a Latakia fix tonight. Will probably go with some SL or Penzance.


----------



## indigosmoke

I had my first bowl of Long Golden Flake tonight thanks to a generous sample sent by Ultramag. I've been wanting to try this one for a while. I wish I hadn't waited so long. I'm generally not a fan of blends with Perique, but this one is different from any I've had before. Very smooth and tasty with a unique flavor and a great room note. Thanks Chad!


----------



## InsidiousTact

Just went out for an evening walk with my grabow slight-bent Dublin and macbaren gold blend (I think...), and despite what people say it was very easy to smoke and I didn't have any tongue bite problems either. If I waited a minute or so then puffed, I could get a hint of that Virginia taste, and the subsequent puffs were very vanilla-like, so I'd say it is a quality aro that's great for a change of pace. 
Smokingpipes threw in a pouch when I ordered a pipe from them. My horizons just broadened!


----------



## MarkC

I'm sitting here puffin' on a bowl of Moes Confetti, wondering if I should eat something or grab a bowl of something else next. You'd think after the Briar Fox kicked my a$$ on an empty stomach last night, it would be an easy decision...


----------



## phineasrex

This morning I had a bowl of G&H Dark Birdseye in a Wally Frank lovat. This afternoon I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme, to which I added a pinch of McConnell's Syrian Latakia, this definitely added a new dimension to the smoke. I enjoyed this mixture in my Jake Hackert stubby billiard. I ended the night with a bowl of Nightcap in my Pete bulldog.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: The Oriental Supreme smoked so well in this big fat pipe yielding a delicious flavorful smoke. The Twist Flake resulted in a cool delicious smoke; the General is a great pipe for flakes.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew making this an enjoyable evening.:drinking:


----------



## gibson_es

it was quite a day for me, what few days i get to work, im driving. so i ended up smoking two bowls of maple street and then 2 bowls of autumn evening, all in my lane era charatan, then i smoked 1 bowl of german flake in my dunhill, and then 1 bowl of stonehaven in my dunhill.


thats 6 bowls from 4:30 pm to 9 pm. what a good day. tomorrow i anticipate i will smoke some frog morton, holiday spirit, and maybe some troost.


----------



## MarkC

I gave the Puff meer a workout today, two bowls of Balkan Sasieni and one of Caravan. Followed by a round of 'de-Balkanization" with HOTW and now Union Square. I think that's enough...


----------



## Jack Straw

Finally back home after 2.5 weeks of travelling. It's good to be back, and I'm celebrating accordingly.

Earlier I had some Gawith Hoggarth Bosun Cut Plug in a Nording. Overall I thought it was good but it didn't really sing for me. I'm thinking that it might do better in a more narrow pipe.

Just now I finished a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Curly Cut in a Peterson. I thought it was good but I vastly prefer the Brown Rope. I was missing those darker flavors. Very straightforward, honest tobacco.

Now I'm drying out some Nov. 1999 vintage Dunhill 965 to smoke in my Svendborg. This could be interesting.


----------



## WWhermit

This morning before work I had a bowl of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2005 in a Savinelli Canadian.

Yesterday I had Habana's Milk and Honey and McClelland's Bulk 2000.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## ultramag

*Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls* in a _Winslow Crown nosewarmer. _Yep, pretty slow day.


----------



## Reverie Forest

indigosmoke said:


> I had my first bowl of Long Golden Flake tonight ...


I'm a big fan of this stuff. Need to buy another tin ASAP.

Tonight, as all the past nights this week have been, is terribly windy. I decided to weather it and was able to get a match lit long enough to fire up a Pete of Hal o' the Wynd. The stars are beautiful...


----------



## Garin

I filled up the ol' Puff meer with two fully rubbed coins of escudo. Sweet, spicy, and delicious.


----------



## indigosmoke

Reverie Forest said:


> I'm a big fan of this stuff. Need to buy another tin ASAP.


I'm with you on this one. Had my second bowl tonight and enjoyed it just as much. Very nice leaf. Thanks again Chad!


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of ER in my dublin, hmmm you guys got me thinking of buying at tin of Long golden flake. sounds really good
troy


----------



## MarkC

Had a virginia night with FVF and Uniion Square.


----------



## phineasrex

Yesterday it was a bowl of G&H Dark Birdseye in a Wally Frank Lovat. In the afternoon I had a bowl of H&H Admiralty, in a Wally Frank Dublin. After dinner, I had a bowl of a homemade mixture consisting of, 1 tin of Balkan Sasieni, 10g of McConnell's Syrian Latakia, and 10g of McClelland's Yenidje Supreme. This was enjoyed in a no name French briar. Not sure about this one yet, I think it might perform better in a pipe with a larger bowl.


----------



## Commander Quan

I took advantage of the almost balmy 23 degree day here to rake up some leaves that had fallen since I raked in Nov. and smoked some HOTW while I did it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cleaned the house and am rewarding myself with a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Best Brown #2 in my new-to-me Peterson Donegal 150. The pipe smokes wonderfully and this tobacco is an ace!


----------



## Commander Quan

Jack Straw said:


> Cleaned the house and am rewarding myself with a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Best Brown #2 in my new-to-me Peterson Donegal 150. The pipe smokes wonderfully and this tobacco is an ace!


That's a good reward


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of LGF in a Calabash & a bowl of Tambo in a Highland Briar last night, they were both excellent.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just fired up some Gawith Hoggarth No. 7 Broken Flake in my Viprati. Very nice. I'm enjoying going through these GH samples, it's like 'variations on a theme.'


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Jack Straw said:


> Just fired up some Gawith Hoggarth No. 7 Broken Flake in my Viprati. Very nice. I'm enjoying going through these GH samples, it's like 'variations on a theme.'


Funny. I've been noticing the same. Recently I've been cycling through Dark Bird's Eye, Dark Kendal, Kendal Kentucky, and Kendal Mixture #7. As you say, variations on a theme. To be totally honest, I doubt if I could tell them apart in a blind taste test. Well, maybe the Mixture #7 from the others but they are all quite similar, IMO. I've got some others I haven't tried yet (Dark Flake Unscented, Brown Flake Unscented, Best Brown Flake #2, Bright CR Flake, Bosun Cut Plug, & Coniston Cut Plug) that I'm interested to see how they compare. But not tonight...

Tonight I've got 2 bowls of SG Golden Glow ready to go.


----------



## phineasrex

Today it was 2 bowls of PS Balkan Supreme, both in a new (to me), Wally Frank stubby billiard. This pipe smokes exceptionally well, probably going to throw caution to the wind, and smoke this little devil again tomorrow.


----------



## WWhermit

This morning before work I enjoyed a bowl of LJ Heart Virginia in a Savinelli Tundra while starting a Stephen King novel on the back deck. I haven't had this blend in quite a long time, and I think it's just now hitting it's stride. Quite flavorful, smooth, and sweet. The novel seems promising. Not a bad way to spend the morning!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

I've got to do the Gawith Hoggarth tour one of these days!

Earlier, I proved that finding the right tobacco for the pipe is possible. I've avoided mentioning Savinelli in threads because the only one I had, a Baronet EX prince, just didn't perform that well for me. It was like being brand new all over again; I couldn't get that wide bowl completely lit no matter what I did, resulting in the 'funnel of ash' down the middle of the bowl. Packed a bowl of Briar Fox, did a charring light, and bingo, all the way down, all the way to the edge. Finally!

Next up, SG chocolate flake.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked a couple of bowls of Haddo's Delight. I chose it because of the reviews on tobaccoreviews.com. Don't like it. It tastes like cheap brandy. I wouldn't mind if it tasted like good brandy, but it doesn't. Guess I will age the rest for a couple of years and come back to it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nick, I would mention that Haddo's is one blend that benefits greatly from sitting for a week or two after the tin is opened. No idea why, but I've noticed it and my friend as well. I actually sent him a sample of some that I had open for a bit, and then he bought some more and didn't like it...now that he's had it open for a bit he likes it again. Weird stuff.

That said, there are plenty of folks who don't care for Haddo's, may just not be your thing.


----------



## Jack Straw

2004 Stonehaven in a Pete, courtesy of indigosmoke. Delicious.


----------



## MarkC

I'm going to start the smoking day with a bowl of Caravan in the Puff meer. This tobacco is getting better and better the farther I get into the tin.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> 2004 Stonehaven in a Pete, courtesy of indigosmoke. Delicious.


Andrew, glad you like it! And I'll pass this thanks along to where it's really deserved... to Mr. Moo who helped me out of my Stonehaven drought by sending me those exceptional flakes as part of a "trade" in which I most definitely got the better end of the deal. Thanks again Moo!


----------



## thebayratt

Tinderbox Black Russian. Was pretty good. A little too mild for me, but a flavorful smoke with no tongue bite at all.


----------



## phineasrex

Today it was Dark Birdseye in a Wally Frank Lord Cavendish lovat...that's a tongue twister. A bowl of Nightcap in a Wally Frank stubby billiard followed in the afternoon. I just finished up a bowl of the same blend in the same pipe, but accompanied by a glass of Wild Turkey 101.


----------



## commonsenseman

You have excellent taste in Whiskey Ryan :thumb:

Tonight it's a bowl of JFG Brown Flake in a Sav Venezia 101, possibly followed by some Dark Birdseye in a Cellini.


----------



## shannensmall

Finishing off my night with some H n H Obsidian. This stuff is BLACK! My bag came like most others did. Dry as a bone. I did the ol blow through the packed bowl to moisten it up. It's smoke great, nice full flavor and no bite. Me likey.

Oh burning it in a new MM General Cob.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some GH Brown Flake and Esoterica Dorchester. Good schtuff.


----------



## TXsmoker

Grey Havens in a Comoy's Extraordinaire 309XXL


----------



## MarkC

I opened my 'try out tin' of Old Gowrie tonight. You know how Marlin Flake's write up speaks of being "a companion of Marlin Flake..."? This is true, particularly if you think of Marlin Flake as that gorgeous babe you'd love to get to know better and Old Gowrie as her ugly friend. Not much taste here, at least in the first bowl.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> I opened my 'try out tin' of Old Gowrie tonight. You know how Marlin Flake's write up speaks of being "a companion of Marlin Flake..."? This is true, particularly if you think of Marlin Flake as that gorgeous babe you'd love to get to know better and Old Gowrie as her ugly friend. Not much taste here, at least in the first bowl.


I like Old Gowrie, but then again, given my looks I always figured I had a better chance to score with the ugly friend than the babe. Kind of like singling out the weakest member of the herd.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

indigosmoke said:


> I like Old Gowrie, but then again, given my looks I always figured I had a better chance to score with the ugly friend than the babe. Kind of like singling out the weakest member of the herd.


Indigo, I sure hope your wife doesn't read this forum!

I had some HOTW drying last out night, but never even got around to loading it in a pipe. It was a little on the crispy side this morning but I've loaded it up and will give it a few doses of the bad breath treatment before firing it up. :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Indigo, I sure hope your wife doesn't read this forum!


My wife buys me pipes, tobacco and related items, doesn't mind my smoking in the house (she even likes the smell of Irish Flake the best of all, reason enough to love her in my book), and puts up with my constant "don't you just love this pipe honey, come look at this" pestering while I'm browsing the online vendors, but she draws the line at reading Puff, so I'm safe there.

Actually, after nearly 30 years together I'm still trying to figure out why she ever went out on a date with me, let alone married me. It certainly wasn't for my rugged good looks! She's a beautiful Irish-American lass, smart, funny, sweet...I could go on and on. When I told my friends in college I wanted to ask her out on a date, they actually laughed at me, and I couldn't say as I blamed them. Oh well, even the pitcher hits a home run some times. I know I did!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Opened a 4yr old tin of McClelland Drama Reserve last night. Smoked in a Chacom canadian.

Quite interesting to have tried this and #24 back-to-back. Really lets you pick out the flavor of Drama leaf. Drama Reserve has a much sweeter VA and an almost shag cut. #24 relies more on brown VA in is in a thick flake form. Can't say I prefer one over the other, I love them both!

One would think the Drama reserve would have a more predominant flavor of that particular Oriental, but I found them to be almost identical in those regards.

Oddly enough, the #24 (a gift from IHT) was also 4-5yrs old as well.

This year is sure shaping up for me in regards to my palate expanding. Getting into Englishes and Oriental blends has really been enjoyable!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug (unscented version) in a Peterson Donegal 150. It reminds me of Irish Flake, but with an added richness similar to what I find in GH Best Brown #2 and Brown Flake. My initial reaction is that I like it more than IF. This stuff is a surefire winner. I'm only halfway through the bowl and I'm already dreading the fact that it will have to come to an end.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Smoking some Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug (unscented version) in a Peterson Donegal 150. It reminds me of Irish Flake, but with an added richness similar to what I find in GH Best Brown #2 and Brown Flake. My initial reaction is that I like it more than IF. This stuff is a surefire winner. I'm only halfway through the bowl and I'm already dreading the fact that it will have to come to an end.


Sounds like something I'm going to have to try, but if you want to send your IF to a new home let me know and we'll work something out. I've tried the Dark Flake Unscented, along with the SG Black XX and Burley #1 the Capt Sent me. Video review to follow in the near future.


----------



## Jack Straw

Trying Bosun Cut Plug again, this time in the Pete St Pat's A4, a proper pipe for this type of flake. _Much _better. I'm not certain that this is the scented version, but if it is the flavoring is very subtle. Very nice robust and earthy flavor to it.


----------



## phineasrex

commonsenseman said:


> You have excellent taste in Whiskey Ryan :thumb:


Thank you sir!

Today it was Chelsea Morning in a Wally Frank stubby billiard in the morning. The afternoon was Nightcap in the same Wally Frank, and the evening was another bowl of Nightcap, this time in a Pete bulldog. Sorry for the constant Nightcap updates guys, just happen to have an open tin and no spare jars.


----------



## Jack Straw

Getting ready to finish of the night with Esoterica Dorchester in my Pete Kinsale XL23, the "Lestrade" shape. I've done the same thing the past two nights. A great pipe, and a great tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

FVF DGT'd from last night. Nom nom nom...


----------



## laloin

tonight smoked some PS Lux bulleye in my bent dublin. still trying to figure out a way to stuff into my pipe, can't fold and stuff caz it's a mediallon flake, rubbed out fully is so so, maybe next time I'll just roll into a ball and stuff it in my pipe
troy


----------



## MarkC

Following up with a bowl of Caravan in the Puff meer. You know, I think I got a defective tin of this stuff; it seems to be shrinking in the tin at an alarming rate...


----------



## johnmoss

Having a bowl of Dunhill MM965. I have I mentioned I love this stuff!

Good thing I bought 5 tins before pipesandcigars sold out. At 9.25 a tin, I'll be buying more if they get it back in stock at that price!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Enjoying a peaceful afternoon on the deck with a bowl of Sugar Barrel in a no named Canadian.


----------



## Jack Straw

Earlier I had GH Best Brown #2, now I'm having GH Coniston Cut Plug.


----------



## dmgizzo

Just finished up a bowl of Top Black Cherry in my Radice Clear


----------



## Firedawg

some unknown Macbarens and Symphony.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Irish Flake in a Pete. Really does share a similarity with the Coniston and the Bosun as well. I'm not so sure which one I like more, though. This will take more smoking to decide.


----------



## laloin

enjoyed some HOTW really nice straight Virgina was getting nice dried fruit notes, probley caz it's a straight Virigina. follow that up with some bulleye without the center, more grassish/chocolate notes then anything, yummy
troy


----------



## Requiem

Two bowls of Capstan tonight, first in a Savinelli Tundra 628, then in a Astley's bent.


----------



## MarkC

Had half a bowl of HOTW for breakfast, a bowl of Moe's Confetti for lunch, and I'm now getting ready for some post-dinner Caravan.


----------



## johnmoss

Finishing the last of my Squadron Leader. Been several months since I've smoked any and I forgot how much I like it. Not as much as my beloved 965, but I'm going to be sad that this was the last of it.


----------



## Reverie Forest

MarkC said:


> FVF DGT'd from last night. Nom nom nom...


LOL!!! Mark, now I know you're not quoting something from ICANHASCHEEZBURGER. You're even more of a cat guy that you let on...and that's saying a lot :rotfl:

Don't worry, I'm secretly a huge fan myself :tongue1:


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP for me this afternoon. I really love this stuff.


----------



## Savvy

Three Nuns in my new Rad Davis, both were fantastic.


----------



## teedles915

Mac Baren 7seas Royal in a MM cob.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked some Dorchester earlier, now taking the Royal Yacht for a cruise...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Dunhill Mixture 965 and FVF today.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Jack Straw said:


> Smoked some Dorchester earlier, now taking the Royal Yacht for a cruise...


Hold on to yer deck chair and pop a dramamine, the seas can start rocking that boat!

I'm going to give G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake a first try tonight.


----------



## Firedawg

Had a nice bowl of Sweet Danish(which was great) than decided to have some Plumcake local brand. That crap bit my tongue off. Not even fun to smoke at all...


----------



## indigosmoke

Firedawg said:


> Had a nice bowl of Sweet Danish(which was great) than decided to have some Plumcake local brand. That crap bit my tongue off. Not even fun to smoke at all...


Tobacco bites Dawg. Is that like Man bites Dog? Might make the papers.


----------



## indigosmoke

Nightcap and Sweet Killarney for me tonight, then off to dreamland.


----------



## MarkC

First bowl of the day (I forgot my pipe for lunch; it's frustrating to pull a jar of Moe's Confetti and a tamper out of your backpack to discover that something is missing!): Union Square. Followed, I'm sure, by another bowl of Caravan.


----------



## laloin

smoked some Macb's Navy flake in my bent dublin great tobacco, so so pipe
troy


----------



## ultramag

First full day back into the swing of things after a little sinus infection of some kind of another. Still not 100%, but I felt good enough to puff the day away for the most part. Started in with *Edgeworth Sliced *in a _Radice Rind twin-bore billiard _and followed it up with *Park Lane's Red Paramour* in a _Cavicchi billiard nose-warmer. _Rounding out the day with my first bowl of *G.L. Pease Meridian* in a _Savinelli Baronet bruyere 320EX._


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name bent briaripe:. I was especially impressed with the Navy Rolls; it had a smooth rich tobacco taste with just the right amount of power.:hippie: The FVF was "all it could be" with a mellow multifacet flavor spectrum that was just what I was craving. The Maple Street added a nice delicious ending to this event.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which resulted in a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Started with a bowl of Balkan Sasieni in the Puff pipe; now it's Old Gowrie in a Stanwell bent egg. Funny, this tastes really good tonight. Either that first bowl caught me in a bad mood, or I had smoked something that had paralyzed my taste buds. Or maybe it's just a case of noticing that the ugly friend is kind of cute, and the babe looks _really_ high maintenance...


----------



## Brownbeer

1792 during the last half of the BCS.
good combo


----------



## johnmoss

SG FVF - I have less than an ounce of this left..:bawling:


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP for my morning pipe. Trite perhaps, but quite delicous.


----------



## El Gringo

Some fresh Penzance....bit of a different beast then the 5 yr old stuff.
But I'll deal.


----------



## dmgizzo

Hartwell's Evening Stroll in my MdP C2 this evening.


----------



## phineasrex

Today it was Dark Birdseye in the morning, my first ever bowl of Dark Flake Unscented this afternoon, and Nightcap this evening.


----------



## manny816

Stonehaven this afternoon, and now nightcap watching the snow fall.


----------



## bierundtabak

Penzance in my Savinelli Black and White Bing Favourite.


----------



## pdx

Went to a movie documentary tonight...walked home, Thought it would be nice to smoke something sorta arro....so Peterson's Luxury Blend it was...in a basket pipe from Rich's.


----------



## laloin

ER in my bend dublin, nice spicy/chocolate/fruity notes 
troy


----------



## MarkC

johnmoss said:


> SG FVF - I have less than an ounce of this left..:bawling:


Look...take it easy! You have plenty to live for...just hang on!

(Someone get Riggs up here with his cuffs!)

I'm smoking a bowl of the ever-dwindling Caravan. Definitely a 'must reorder' tobacco!


----------



## Reverie Forest

Virginia Woods with my cup of coffee to start off this brisk morning.


----------



## Commander Quan

I'm smoking some of the SG Best Brown Flake I got from Bunker in my IMP XXL. This pipe smokes everything so well, today I am wondering why I would even consider buying anymore pipes when this one is perfect.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Exhausted Rooster in a GBD Sablee Standard.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Today is a Virginia day. Started with HOTW. Marlin Flake and BBF loaded and ready for later.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Peterson "Dublin". What a great blend. Cavendish is underrated.


----------



## Nachman

GLP Meridian, then Escudo and finishing off with EMP. Trying to use up some opened tins that have been languishing while I smoked London Mixture.


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffed on some more Stonehaven in my apple-shaped Savinelli Roma ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

Popped my last tin of University Flake yesterday. Today, I loaded a bowl in my new Peterson Christmas pipe. Events intervened and I didn't get to smoke the bowl for several hours. The leaf had dried to a crispy state. Just smoked the bowl and the experience was excellent. Smooth and flavorful. I guess I've got to dry this one out more from now on. The Christmas pipe liked this blend. May dedicate it to University Flake when it comes back in stock.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Magnolia Ave, delicioussss


----------



## Jack Straw

Had quite a busy day including a 4 hour drive, now I'm back in the easy chair settling in for a read and a bowl of Dark Flake Scented in a Peterson St. Patrick's Day A4.


----------



## johnmoss

965


----------



## InsidiousTact

Just smoked part of a bowl of butternut burley on a grabow that I've relegated to aros, after I finish that I will sit down with something else... Not positive what yet, but likely either anni kake or the sample of McC's VA #24.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Dunhill Deluxe Navy rolls and some Guinness!


----------



## InsidiousTact

Sam_Wheat said:


> Dunhill Deluxe Navy rolls and some Guinness!


Beautiful! The pic, the beer, the pipe, the baccy, it's all beautiful!

At some point I want to pick up a churchwarden briar.


----------



## phineasrex

Today it was Dark Birdseye, followed by Dark Flake Unscented, and Nightcap to round out the day.


----------



## sounds7

Stonehaven in a "Goudron genuine block meerschaum" in which is dedicated to this delectable weed.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

InsidiousTact said:


> Beautiful! The pic, the beer, the pipe, the baccy, it's all beautiful!
> 
> At some point I want to pick up a churchwarden briar.


This is my first Churchwarden and I'm loving it!


----------



## indigosmoke

Sam_Wheat said:


> This is my first Churchwarden and I'm loving it!


A churchwarden and a good stout. JRR (and Sam Gamgee) would approve. Glad you like the Sav Churchwarden. I was pretty sure you would. Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the night with some EMP and a bowl or two of Irish Flake. Might as well end the day with my favorites.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Penzance (thanks to owaindav) in a Calabash gourd (thanks to TXsmoker), then a bowl of 1792 in a Highland Brair, while watching Rambo 3.


----------



## indigosmoke

Dang it, Jeff, I wish I knew you were looking for some Penzance. I just traded my last unopened tin for two tins of EMP. I would have gladly sent it to you in return for the Irish Flake you helped me out with. I've got most of the last tin of Penzance I opened left in a mason jar. PM your address and I'll send it to you. It's not quite a full tin though, so you are still going to get a tin of Irish Flake back when I can finally find some.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

commonsenseman said:


> Had a bowl of Penzance (thanks to owaindav) in a Calabash gourd (thanks to TXsmoker), then a bowl of 1792 in a Highland Brair, while watching Rambo 3.


I REALLY want a Calabash gourd. How do you like it?


----------



## indigosmoke

Sam_Wheat said:


> I REALLY want a Calabash gourd. How do you like it?


I've noticed there seems to have been quite a few on auction recently. You might want to check them out.

Pioneer Sherlock Calabash Gourd Meerschaum Bowl Pipe - eBay (item 110632921943 end time Jan-13-11 19:21:53 PST)

Calabash Gourd Sherlock Holmes Pipe Decatur Ind Stand - eBay (item 260720917002 end time Feb-11-11 10:30:26 PST)

Pioneer Sherlock Calabash Gourd Meerschaum Bowl Pipe - eBay (item 280605028979 end time Jan-16-11 18:45:01 PST)

CALABASH SHERLOCK STYLE MEERSCHAUM Pipe Pfeife w/case 3 - eBay (item 140462907049 end time Feb-04-11 02:31:27 PST)

CALABASH CARVED GOURD ESTATE PIPE - eBay (item 200564150236 end time Jan-17-11 14:52:09 PST)

CALABASH SHERLOCK STYLE Meerschaum Pipe Tobacco NEW !!! - eBay (item 140442095482 end time Jan-14-11 22:34:12 PST)

*VINTAGE ESTATE PIPE MEERSCHAUM & GOURD CALABASH VGC* - eBay (item 190489762439 end time Jan-18-11 17:25:47 PST)


----------



## Sam_Wheat

@ Indigosmoke, what brand is the best when it comes to the Calabash gourd? Is there a "holy grail?"


----------



## indigosmoke

Sam_Wheat said:


> @ Indigosmoke, what brand is the best when it comes to the Calabash gourd? Is there a "holy grail?"


Paul, I don't really know anything about them, sorry. I've never owned one. If Jeff doesn't know I'd post a new thread and ask. It would be a good resource for the rest of the guys on the forum. I'm sure someone would know and have some suggestions.


----------



## WWhermit

Another bowl of Christmas Cheer 2005. Yum.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Today is a Virginia day. Started with HOTW. Marlin Flake and BBF loaded and ready for later.


I just checked the calendar, and he's right! Good thing I had FVF for lunch...

I'll continue the festivities now with a bowl of Old Gowrie.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Sam_Wheat said:


> @ Indigosmoke, what brand is the best when it comes to the Calabash gourd? Is there a "_holy grail_?"


Nice reference, Paul!:wink:

While I haven't smoked one either, there is one brand I've had my eye on.
Butz-Choquin makes some nice (and prodigious) calabash pipes. Real gourd and meer.

Check out the last three on this page!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Dang it, Jeff, I wish I knew you were looking for some Penzance. I just traded my last unopened tin for two tins of EMP. I would have gladly sent it to you in return for the Irish Flake you helped me out with. I've got most of the last tin of Penzance I opened left in a mason jar. PM your address and I'll send it to you. It's not quite a full tin though, so you are still going to get a tin of Irish Flake back when I can finally find some.


Well, I dunno if I'm "looking" for it exactly. Mr Owaindav hooked me up with a quite generous sample on the MAW. I have to say, I did enjoy the crap out of it last night, truly one of the best English blends out there. The Calabash seemed to really like it. As I've said before John, really, no need to send me anything back. I probably still owe you from all the times you've sent me stuff, besides it was just one tin.

P.S. is it wrong that I get some sort of evil pleasure from withholding my address? :mischief:



Sam_Wheat said:


> I REALLY want a Calabash gourd. How do you like it?


I really like it. Besides making me look really cool, it's also quite functional. It smokes very cool & dry, & has a meerschaum bowl. The only downside I can think of is that you can't clench it, it's fairly heavy. The funny thing is, once I get it going the draw feels fine, but pre-light it feels restricted. :dunno:



indigosmoke said:


> *VINTAGE ESTATE PIPE MEERSCHAUM & GOURD CALABASH VGC* - eBay (item 190489762439 end time Jan-18-11 17:25:47 PST)





Sam_Wheat said:


> @ Indigosmoke, what brand is the best when it comes to the Calabash gourd? Is there a "holy grail?"


Mine looks just like the one above. Not sure what the best brand is, but mine's a Pioneer. Seems to be top notch quality as far as I can tell.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> I probably still owe you from all the times you've sent me stuff, besides it was just one tin.
> 
> P.S. is it wrong that I get some sort of evil pleasure from withholding my address? :mischief:


Yes, you are an evil, evil man. The problem is, as an evil genius you have destroyed many lives with your bombs. I have sent out my agents to track down your address. Your frozen, secret lair will be found and fire will be returned.


----------



## Jessefive

I saved the package Jeff sent to me to harvest the return address, for that fateful day when he's looking for something that I actually have. To return the favor of hooking me on 1792. Which by the way...

Currently smoking some Royal Yacht. Maybe I'm looking for the similarities ever since someone on tobaccoreviews called this 1792's little brother, but it has a very similar flavoring. Plus it burns far easier than 1792. I'm sold.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Jessefive said:


> I saved the package Jeff sent to me to harvest the return address, for that fateful day when he's looking for something that I actually have. To return the favor of hooking me on 1792. Which by the way...
> 
> Currently smoking some Royal Yacht. Maybe I'm looking for the similarities ever since someone on tobaccoreviews called this 1792's little brother, but it has a very similar flavoring. Plus it burns far easier than 1792. I'm sold.


I save all my addresses as I believe in pay back or karma! :evil:


----------



## Jack Straw

Gawith Hoggarth No. 7 Broken Flake in a Peterson Donegal 150.


----------



## indigosmoke

Spent the afternoon with the rest of the Long Golden Flake that with which Ultramag so generously bombarded me. The more I smoke this blend, the more I like it. This one must be added to the regular rotation.


----------



## johnmoss

PS LTF


----------



## mbearer

Tonight I decided to go back to my roots. The blends that I spent alot of time with in the beginning but that just haven't come to the forefront lately with all the other blends...

Started with C&D Ephiany was still solid

Then a bowlful of C&D Bayou Morning which was always my morning smoke and it has been passed over for well over a month lately.. and boy did it hit the spot. I gotta get it back into normal rotation again... 

Finished my book and I have a bowl of Larry's Blend waiting for me once I see what catches my eye on Netflix streaming.... 

To many choices to little time to pipe and reflect.... 
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw

Having a glass of wine and smoking some Esoterica Dorchester while watching The Sting with the girlfriend.


----------



## MarkC

Well, I just finished about half a bowl of Old Gowrie from yesterday (the second one, not the first). I'm thinking it's meer time with Balkan Sasieni now.


----------



## phineasrex

Yesterday I started with Chelsea Morning in a Pete bulldog. Dark Flake Unscented followed in the early evening in a Kaywoodie bulldog, and then I rounded out the night with a bowl of Nightcap in a Jake Hackert.


----------



## Natedogg

I have been having a bowl of Stokkebye English Oriental in the morning on the way to work, doing a bowl of Imperial English during the day, another on the way home, then Lane 1-Q to finish the night.

I can't wait to get all the new stuff I ordered and really start mixing it up!


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a bowl of GH Brown Flake and then Esoterica Dorchester, both in Petersons.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Half a Pete's worth of Hal o' the Wynd. Then my wife comes running in, "We're late for dance class!" Yeah...she's got me learning the Rhumba. Maybe I ought to have taken the pipe along in aid of appearing to know what the heck I'm doing. :crutch:


----------



## laloin

had a wonderful bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop that RJ sent me in my newbie package way back when.
really musty taste, with some sweetness in the background. swore I was smoking Prince Albert at first. but once I got futher into the bowl wow great stuff.
thanks RJ
troy


----------



## Jack Straw

Stonehaven


----------



## SmoknTaz

MacB Vanilla Cream.


----------



## DeeSkank

Just had a huge bowl of Beacon in my Sav. Hercules while catching up on my book.

Loved the VaPer and love that pipe! ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Stonehaven


I came to the forum this evening and I see that Andrew had a nice bowl of "Stonehaven" Dang it!ipe: I am experiencing a secondary upper respiratory bacterial infection with coughing and a runny nose. I was not able to taste my cigars so I know that trying to smoke some of my pipe tobacco is useless. I checked on my small celler of tobaccos and proceeded to give them all a sniff or two; re-cleaned all of my pipes and spent a lot of time looking at my "Stonehaven".:doh: For the present time I will have to experience the joys of baccy thru your posts so don't let me down.:hippie:


----------



## Jack Straw

Get well soon Moe!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Exhausted Rooster now. I'm picking up a hint of a sort of delicious dirty sock essence that I sometimes get in IPAs and Belgian ales. That combined with a sort of green apple flavor I get from it is actually reminding me strongly of the Ephemere Apple from Unibroue, an excellent Canadian brewer of Belgian style ales.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Get well soon Moe!


Thanks Andrew!:yo: I really love reading about all of the great tobacco you guys are smoking; it cheers me up especially while I am sick.ipe:


----------



## laloin

Mac Baren Navy flake in my HIS bent dublin. really nice smoke. But I'm really hating the pipe. I need to get a decent pipe one day
troy


----------



## MarkC

The jump up to the Stanwell/Savinelli level is well worth making, Troy!

HOTW for me.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Tonight was SG Chocolate Flake thanks to RLaliberty!!! Delicious it was!

-Paul


----------



## Reverie Forest

This morning, working at the airport, I was able to watch the sun rise while puffing on my last half a bowl of Hal - delayed gratification. What a beautiful, quiet morning to enjoy a bit of solace before the day begins. Out here it's to get up to eighty degrees...we've had an odd winter here in southern California.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some 12 year old McClelland Bulk 5115 Old World Classic Cake, a very nice tobacco. It is nice mix of brighter flavors with a subtle fruitiness and a more mellow mustiness.


----------



## mbearer

Getting over the Pats loss with some Dark Flake Scented... 

It was a good pipe today though. Started the day off with some Tambo. Then hit some 3 year old Escudo. I am really liking that blend. I will have to get some more tins to stash away. 

A great bowl of 1792 while watching the Jets out play the Pats.. and that led me to the Dark Flake. 
Mike


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Dunhill Nightcap tonight!


----------



## MarkC

mbearer said:


> Getting over the Pats loss with some Dark Flake Scented...


Sigh. I was really looking forward to a Falcons-Patriots Superbowl. Well, I guess I'll be looking forward to it for a while...

My first bowl, HOTW is just about gone. I'll probably grab the Puff meer and some Balkan Sasieni next.


----------



## laloin

a bowl of C&D Bayou morning, really nice smoke, but I can see why they labelled the blend Bayou morning. The perique comes through pretty strong, enough to put a fire in one's belly. 
Enough to make you bright eyed and bushy tailed at 9am on a sunday for work hahah
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some BBF then Bob's Chocolate Flake doing a little woodworking this morning. A bowl of Stonehaven awaits for later. Mmmm.


----------



## Jack Straw

After a hectic morning, having a bowl of GH Coniston Cut Plug in a Peterson Donegal 150.


----------



## MarkC

I'm starting the smoking day with a bowl of EMP from a batch John sent. Hmmm...looks like only one more bowl is left after this; good thing I ordered more!


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished up a bowl of Goeden Wagon. Its a house blend from a local B&M. 
Not too bad at all. It was medium, with interesting flavors. Deffinately going to get a few more ounces of it. The free ounce sample they gave me was wortht the free advertising.... it sold me on some more.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a bowl of 1776 Old Dominion that Jack Peterson from Sterling Tobacco hooked me up with. Pretty good, borderline English but still somewhat of an aromatic. Still learning to pack and light so had a little trouble but I'm getting there!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Stonehaven tonight!


----------



## owaindav

It was Two Friends English Chocolate for me tonight.

Really enjoyed that first bowl of that stuff.


----------



## indigosmoke

owaindav said:


> It was Two Friends English Chocolate for me tonight.
> 
> Really enjoyed that first bowl of that stuff.


That one is on my list to try. Anything like SG Chocolate Flake?


----------



## Natedogg

English Chocolate is on my list too.

I have fallen in love with PS LNF, so that's what my smoke is tonight.


----------



## owaindav

indigosmoke said:


> That one is on my list to try. Anything like SG Chocolate Flake?


Haven't had any SG in a while. Been letting it get some age. Good to know you've got this on your list. There's the start of a "return fire" for me!


----------



## indigosmoke

owaindav said:


> Haven't had any SG in a while. Been letting it get some age. Good to know you've got this on your list. There's the start of a "return fire" for me!


I should have kept my mouth shut. Dang it. I'd say you don't have to (and you don't) but knowing you it wouldn't matter. I'd be grateful for anything you send. But expect return, return fire. This could turn into a nice little tobacco war.


----------



## owaindav

indigosmoke said:


> I should have kept my mouth shut. Dang it. I'd say you don't have to (and you don't) but knowing you it wouldn't matter. I'd be grateful for anything you send. But expect return, return fire. This could turn into a nice little tobacco war.


Yeah, I don't have to but neither did you! Careful though, I'm sitting on almost 2oz of P.S. Cinnamon that I found out I really don't like!


----------



## indigosmoke

owaindav said:


> Yeah, I don't have to but neither did you! Careful though, I'm sitting on almost 2oz of P.S. Cinnamon that I found out I really don't like!


LOL!


----------



## Jack Straw

Just took fire to a Gawith Hoggarth Best Brown #2 Flake in my Nording Hunter. I suspected it would smoke beautifully in this pipe, which is my go to for FVF, and I was right.


----------



## shannensmall

My final smoke for the evening is Marble Kake in my bent McArthur.


----------



## mbearer

A lovely mix of 50/50 Prince Albert and Tambo. I love me some straight Tambo but this mix is just really darn good. The PA is extra sweet somehow and the spicy earthy tambo just mixes right in. It's been a major player in the rotation this week now that I mixed up a mason jar full... 

Then I have a bowl of Dark Birdseye for the ride home in the snow that is supposed to be covered in freezing rain on the commute home. Atleast I will have more time to enjoy my pipe  
Mike


----------



## Garin

I started off with a sample of a house vaper from a local tobacconist in my puff meer. I have decided it should be called "a study in perique". I made it a third through the bowl before it got too much -- it was like chewing a very hot pepper. I switched to EMP, and enjoyed that thoroughly.

Now I've got my tankard full of a Peter Heinrichs #2, a stoved Virginia flake with orientals, a touch of perique and some mild and indescribable flavor. I'm glad I have 100g of this in a tin, it'll make an excellent souvenir.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some SG Chocolate Flake in my meer, and soon to follow with GH Bob's Chocolate Flake to compare in the same pipe. This stuff is pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Commander Quan

Yeah it is, I wish I had bought a pound of it along with the 1792 and FVF when it was available.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Just came back from an exquisite bowl of Nightcap! Everything was just right.


----------



## SmoknTaz

It's a flake day. Just finished Union Square in a Hilson Bolero and now going to pack a bowl of FVF.


----------



## Firedawg

All this talk about chocolate and I realized I dont have any yet  . I guess I need to make a run to the B&M soon.


----------



## Nachman

Standard mixture then Escudo.


----------



## manny816

Enjoying some Frog Morton tonight.


----------



## Cadillac

Smoking my 1st bowl of Pirate Kake from 4Noggins. Really like this stuff. I am have a 2nd....


----------



## Natedogg

Just had some Purple Cow. I think I'm going to crack the Escudo tin and do that next. I want to compare it to LBF and LNF.

Interestingly enough, it says on the Escudo tin "Made in Denmark for Peter Stokkebye..." Why do all things come back to PS for me?


----------



## Jack Straw

About to fire up some Gawith Hoggarth Bosun Cut Plug in a Peterson St. Pat's A4.


----------



## owaindav

Firedawg said:


> All this talk about chocolate and I realized I dont have any yet  . I guess I need to make a run to the B&M soon.


If you like english and you want to try a chocolate, I recommend Two Friends English Chocolate. Excellent smoke!

For me tonight was Irish Flake and something that I didn't finish two days ago. Don't remember what it was but it was good!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Another bowl of Stonehaven, two nights in a row. I'm boring!


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> About to fire up some Gawith Hoggarth Bosun Cut Plug in a Peterson St. Pat's A4.


Just found out that the man who's unbridled enthusiasm for Gawith Hoggarth tobaccos turned me on to the brand is on his death bed. Bosun CP was his favorite. This one's for you, Ken Collins.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Another bowl of Hal o' the Wynd along side a nice cup of coffee before a flight to New Mexico and back. I've been putting all my Virginias in my Pete bulldog, but this morning, I dusted off the old Savinelli billiard that I first started smoking on. It was very nice to try something a little different, as the taste itself was indeed different. Not sure if there was some ghost from a smoke long ago lingering in there, but no matter...this one was a good smoke.


----------



## phineasrex

A couple of bowls of PS Balkan Supreme this afternoon/evening while watching some nasty weather from the safety of my garage.


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, I fired up a bowl of EMP in my new Castello. One of the most enjoyable smokes I've ever experienced. Thanks Chad! You were right on the money about the Castellos. Now Peterson is going to have some serious competition for my PAD dollars.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Just found out that the man who's unbridled enthusiasm for Gawith Hoggarth tobaccos turned me on to the brand is on his death bed. Bosun CP was his favorite. This one's for you, Ken Collins.


Sorry to hear that, my friend. I'll fire up a bowl of Dark Flake Unscented in my Peterson Pre-Republic Killarney Apple in his honor.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Lancer Slices tonight. Blah. Tasted like the smell of a horse stall. Anyone else notice this funky essence with this blend or is it just me?


----------



## indigosmoke

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Lancer Slices tonight. Blah. Tasted like the smell of a horse stall. Anyone else notice this funky essence with this blend or is it just me?


I love Lancer Slices...then again I like to ride horses too...lol. This reminds me of one of my favorite lines from MASH in the episode where Radar gives Col. Potter his horse. Potter walks behind the horse and steps in some horse doo doo. Radar apologizes and Potter says, "Son, to me that's a tip toe through the tulips!"


----------



## laloin

ER in my H.I.S. bent dublin, using the dublinthedam method of rubbing a flake out.
still trying to found a decent way to either fold and stuff or just rubbing out. But the flake burned great, and I was actually sad to see this bowl end hahah
troy


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## mbearer

Last night was a crappy weather night but ahhh... a great pipe event. Had some Dark Birdseye on a LONG commute. We got 8" of snow during the day that turned to ice and rain for the ride home. But G&H kept me great company and I got home safe. Then packed a nice bowl of Dark Flake Scented before dinner while catching up on the wife's day... Put in Castle season 2 DVD and searched for another bowl to have.. I had it narrowed down to PS LTF or Bayou Morning I was pretty sure but asked the wife to choose a hand and she said "Make it something that smells nice" so I wandered through my open mason jars and hit the Autumn Evening. That really is my favorite ARO. Non-goopy smells and tastes great and I haven't had it in months. It went down a treat. Then before bed, Tambo and PA 50/50. This morning is starting with some Dark Birdseye again with PA/Tambo for the ride home  Pistol league tonight though so I am hoping I can sneak a bowl in after... Just not sure what though. Mike


----------



## phineasrex

Started the day off with the breakfast of champions: black coffee and Dark Birdseye.


----------



## mbearer

phineasrex said:


> Started the day off with the breakfast of champions: black coffee and Dark Birdseye.


That's my kind of breakfast. Give me some caffeine and nicotine and I am raring to go.

Dark Birdseye really has become a fixture in my rotation. I tried it on a whim and who would of thunk it.. I have fallen in love AND the wife enjoys the smell as well Win Win
Mike


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Walked in to work (in 6 degree straight temp) with a bowl of Former's Straight grain flake in a Chacom canadian. Very intersting paring of dark virginia and perique. Lots of nicotine!

Gotta resuscitate with some coffee!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

I've had my oatmeal, now some .... hmmmm .... ahhhhh .... EMP!


----------



## indigosmoke

The journey to find the perfect tobacco for my Castello continues. This morning's contender is the remainder of the sample of Long Golden Flake provided by Ultramag, which this capacious briar swallowed with ease. A great tobacco and a great smoke. I'm getting the feeling this is one of those briars that will handle anything you throw at it. I'd try filling it with Irish Flake, but I think I might suffer a nicotine OD if I did due to the fact that this pipe has the largest bowl in my collection. Thanks again Chad for pointing me in the direction of both the Castello and the LGF. 

BTW-If anyone has any LGF they are looking to trade, I'm in the market.


----------



## johnmoss

Nightcap in my newest Stanwell. A Nordic 97.


----------



## Natedogg

Arrgh, just had me some C&D Black Frigate...

No frills, all up in your face flavor that was just absolutely awesome with a nicotine hit that is like getting ran over by a Black Frigate. This is tops on my all time list of favorites.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had my second bowl of a house blend of Early Morning Pipe and I REALLY like it! I'm new to pipe smoking but the flavor it has and it's so mellow and smooth, I really dig the flavor. Plus, I can't wait to actually try the actual Dunhill brand because I can only assume it's better!


----------



## rlaliberty

Watching Mad Men with a bowl of Anni Kake in my puff club pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw

GH Brown Flake Unscented in a Peterson Kinsale XL26.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

ABF in a Sav Duca Carlo. This really is the perfect pipe tobacco. I'm all for trying different blends and experiencing different flavors. But again and again I come back to Solani's "Aged Burley Flake".


----------



## shannensmall

Peterson University Flake in my new Peterson Bent BD.


----------



## phineasrex

Had another bowl of Dark Birdseye while waiting for the train this afternoon, and just finished up a bowl of Balkan Supreme.


----------



## indigosmoke

Irish Flake in my pre-Republic Killarney apple. Now that I've got 5 tins in the cellar and one open I can relax and enjoy and wait for smokingpipes.com to restock. Thanks to everyone who pointed out where it could be found. I just can't get enough of this stuff.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a big bowl of Rattray's Black Virginia, complements of RJpuffs, this morning. Decided to make it a Rattray's day and had a nice big bowl of Marlin Flake in the late afternoon. I was very underwhelmed by Marlin Flake when I first opened the tin several months ago, but the time open has done wonders for it.


----------



## ultramag

*G.L. Pease JackKnife Plug *in a big _Cavicchi 3C poker _tonight. Had a bowl of *Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake* in a _Bjarne Nielsen handmade bulldog_ earlier today.


----------



## indigosmoke

ultramag said:


> *G.L. Pease JackKnife Plug *in a big _Cavicchi 3C poker _tonight. Had a bowl of *Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake* in a _Bjarne Nielsen handmade bulldog_ earlier today.


Any thoughts on the Jack Knife Plug?


----------



## ultramag

indigosmoke said:


> Any thoughts on the Jack Knife Plug?


I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Marlin Flake in a gifted Butz Choquin


----------



## El Gringo

SG Navy flake in my Christmas present BC. I must say, this pipe was a bit of a gurgler, but tonight the stars must have been aligned as I've had one of the most perfect smoking experiences!


----------



## Natedogg

Had a bowl of Black Frigate when I changed the oil on the van. I had a bowl of Frog Morton earlier and was happy with it. I might try FM Across the Pond later.


----------



## Reverie Forest

C&D's Exhausted Rooster whilst taking a stroll round the farm just after work.
...but these bloody winds!


----------



## johnmoss

Resisted the urge to open either the Jackknife Plug or Two Friends English Chocolate I just got in today..so it's Escudo in the Pete Shannon 150.


----------



## Jack Straw

After finishing two bowls of delicious homemade chili, I have just lit up some Peretti's Somerset Slice in a Peterson Kinsale XL23, and am about to watch the new Robin Hood movie with a Blue Point Toasted Lager on the side.


----------



## bierundtabak

Penzance in my Sav Bing's Favourite. I hope this comes back in stock soon, I've only got one bowl left from my NPS sampler and each bowl gets me more and more hooked.


----------



## ultramag

Started off the day with some *Edgeworth Sliced* in a _Radice Rind twin-bore billiard _then on to *G.L. Pease's JackKnife Plug *in a _CustomBilt bullcap nose-warmer_ after lunch. Finishing up the day with some of *Dan's Treasures of Ireland:Limerick *in a _Castello Old Antiquari 4K bulldog._


----------



## phineasrex

I had an excellent bowl of Nightcap after an extremely long day, the tobacco, pipe, and whiskey were working together like the most idealized portrait of pipe smoking.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Penzance tonight and a little Guinness!


----------



## Jack Straw

Decided to have a bowl of Dorchester to finish off the night. Great stuff.


----------



## MarkC

Tonight has been Balkan Sasieni, Moe's Confetti and now HOTW. A confession: I haven't smoked Carter Hall since I discovered Moe's Confetti...


----------



## commonsenseman

Nothing last night, too freakin' cold. Supposedly around -22 last night, it's warmed up to around -13 now.....t-shirt weather practically. 

I'm hoping to sneak in a bowl of Irish Flake in the car this afternoon.


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP in my new Castello this morning. A great combination.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SG Chocolate Flake for the drive to work this afternoon.


----------



## MarkC

First bowl of the day is Briar Fox. You know, I just can't make up my mind on this one. Some bowls are really great, some are a waste of time. I might as well order more, as I know from past experience that six months after I run out I'll only remember the good bowls and order more anyway. Probably just needs to sit longer; Union Square started out that way for me as well, and it's one of my favorites now.


----------



## MarkC

Following up with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster. While this is not as good as the first tin I had (which apparently had quite a bit of age; this tin is fresh flakes as opposed to the melded mass of flakes the first tin had), it is the REAL DEAL, not what I assume was a factory screw up in the last tin I had. Congratulations, Dan Tobacco; you are off of my s**t list!


----------



## Natedogg

Just had a bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend and will probably have some Dunhill Standard later. the BLB reminds me of PS LTF with more Burley; good stuff.


----------



## Jack Straw

Decided to crack a tin of Escudo after eating some rigatoni with a particularly flavorful meat sauce I made. Smoking it now in my Peterson XL13 bulldog (or straight, diamond-shanked rhodesian?). Simply wonderful.


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoyed some Rich's Hazelnut in my 2010 Peterson Christmas pipe this evening. Now I'm going to smoke a bowl of Capstan Med. Navy in my pre-Republic Peterson apple to finish off the evening. All the talk of Capstan in the other tread got me seriously craving a bowl.


----------



## laloin

had a great bowl of Frog Morton across the pond in my CG cob. Now I'm hesten bout Latakia. Since usually when I smoke a cyprus Latakia I get a cheap perfume, soapy taste. 
But Frog Morton across the pond has syrian Latakia and I got no cheap perfume soapy taste.
Love the taste and the smell well if your smoke English it gonna smell like a peat fire, burning tires, Catholic mass insenes. hehehehe
thanks CWL for conviencing me that not all Latakias are the same. Now I wanna try and see if it's the Orinatals are the tobacco that give me that cheap perfume taste, or it's the cyprus Latakia.
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

This morning was overcast and foggy and around 70 degrees. Had a delicious bowl of SG Golden Glow while walking the dog. Love this stuff.

Later I had a first bowl ever of C&D Bayou Night. Wow. Might as well load your pipe with peppercorns and toss in a few ribbons of baccy. Should have paid attention to the name of the blend. I don't think I'll smoke this one in the morning again!


----------



## johnmoss

Having some Uni Flake in a Peterson Aran 999.

Next is some Irish Flake in my new(to me) Mastro de Paja.


----------



## mbearer

Breakfast was a great bowl of Dark Flake - Scented. I love both versions of the dark flakes the brown flake just bites me something fierce gonna see what some age does to it... 

Having a nice bowl of Escudo right now... Down to five discs in this tin and its going to be hard not to crack another one right off. I really need to get some more of this aging. 
Mike


----------



## johnmoss

mbearer said:


> Having a nice bowl of Escudo right now... Down to five discs in this tin and its going to be hard not to crack another one right off. I really need to get some more of this aging.
> Mike


I bought two tins of Escudo from a BOTL from 2006. Popped one open last night. I really like Escudo ROTT, but was amazed how good this was with some age on it.


----------



## Firedawg

Nice bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Big Ben London. This pipe was a mess when I got it but darn thing is turning into a good smoker.


----------



## Nachman

First Escudo, then Standard Mixture, then Rolondo's Own.


----------



## Natedogg

Weekends are made for good tobaccos...

It's been Dunhill Standard, LNF, Black Frigate, and Burley London Blend for me today.


----------



## johnmoss

Nightcap right now. 
Haven't decided if I'll finish the night with a cigar or perhaps some Stonehaven. Hmmmm....


----------



## Zeabed

MacBaren Original Choice in a Barling Bent.


----------



## ultramag

Had a bowl of *C&D's Exhausted Rooster *in a _Kurt Huhn zulu _to start off today. Next up was two bowls of *Erinmore Flake *followed by a bowl of *G.L. Pease's JackKnife Plug* all in a _Pre-Republic Peterson "K briar" billiard._


----------



## commonsenseman

-Irish Flake in a Sav 101
-Dark Birdseye in a Cellini
-JFG Brown Flake in a Calabash


----------



## WWhermit

Had some McClelland's Black Parrot in my dedicated virginia flake pipe, a Savinelli Canadian.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## laloin

PS Navy flake, lovely lovely flake in my H.I.S bent Dublin. now that I have a pound and half of in stock finally. 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni in the Puff meer again.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX.p The Grousemoor Plug was very flavorful and I have been experimenting with how to cut this plug. I tried cutting this plug with the grain in the past but I found that across the grain is better; it is also better to vary the sizes of the flakes with some larger than others.:nod: The Navy Flake smoked so well in this big pipe and I have been using Neill's "Chamber Geometry" technique with good results. My goal is to reduce the "Combustion Zone" and thereby increasing the "Distillation Zone" while maintaing the normal "Condensation Zone".:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with two large hot cups of herbal tea while watching "The Killer Klowns from Outer Space" on Hulu with the computer. This was my first time using Hulu and I was surprised about the selection of movies.:tea:


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the night with the second bowl of Capstan Medium Navy Flake since I popped my last tin last night. I've had this tin in the cellar for about a year, and I must say I'm impressed with what a little age has done for this blend. While it was always a very good blend, now I find the fruit like component has intensified and complements and balances the hay like VA flavors very well indeed. A year of age has taken this blend from very good to excellent.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

Tonight I smoked bowl after bowl of my new favorite Solani's Red tinned blend 131. I have just bought my first Meerschaum and have been breaking it in. The light berry notes are tasteful and not over powering and are complemented nicely by the smooth and mellow smoke of the burley and just a slight hint of pepper from the Virgina.


----------



## mbearer

Coffee-Cup said:


> while watching "The Killer Klowns from Outer Space" on Hulu with the computer.


Now that is a great bad movie  Should I be embarassed to admit I own it on DVD?

I am going to start today with Bayou Morning.. Hooked on this one again. And then the rest of the day will be as the winds take me but I plan on a day full of pipes, old computer games (Master of Magic), and playoff football.. Oh and throw in some nice tea as well...
Mike


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I tried out two of C&D's english blends over the last couple days. Star of the East and Pirate Kake. SOTE is a very balanced medium blend. So balanced that I am left wanting more than it has to offer. An easy and smooth smoke for sure, but didn't have the oomph I was looking for. I'll try this one again as a morning smoke.

PK was a bit more in your face with the latakia. Not overwhelming but more assertive than SOTE. I like this one better of the two.

This morning will be a bowl of Carter Hall with some "gunpowder" tea from adagio. The Exhausted Rooster will have a chance to crow afterwards and later in the day, its back aboard the Black Pearl for more Pirate Kake.


----------



## mbearer

PA/Tambo mix while playing some Rock Band with the wife

Plantation Evening while watching the Green Bay game.. 

and having some Dark Flake Scented now. 
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Haddo's Delight in a Pete.


----------



## Natedogg

Just had me some RNF. It's too cold out tonight to enjoy it and I'm not feeling too hot either so it wasn't very enjoyable.

Oh and...#100!


----------



## johnmoss

The very last of my FVF.

Tried to drown my sorrows by popping a tin of the new Two Brother's English Chocolate. That'll be next. Hope it's as good as it smells.


----------



## commonsenseman

Penzance tonight.


----------



## Firedawg

I picked up 8 oz tub of this "NG Ultimate Pipe Tobaccos" called Double Desoto Blend in the bargin bin at a local B&M for 17.00 (Was 32.00). says on the label " a unique blend of apples, vanilla & mystery fruit". Very impressed with it so far and great smells with a mild flavor and no bite. I love this hobby!


----------



## Natedogg

My JackKnife Plug showed up today so that will be my first tonight. Then I will try the Altadis Mild Burley they put in there; the reviews look promising.


----------



## johnmoss

Natedogg said:


> My JackKnife Plug showed up today so that will be my first tonight. Then I will try the Altadis Mild Burley they put in there; the reviews look promising.


I really like the Altadis Mild Burley. That's how I first tried it also. A sample that Smokingpipes threw in with an order. Now I always have some on hand.


----------



## Natedogg

Thanks. Sounds like it might be another one of those that I buy more of as well. I have found I like VAs and Burleys the most out of everything.


----------



## WWhermit

Exhausted Rooster for me today. I think this stuff is beginning to grow on me.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

Earlier today I had Haddo's Delight in a Pete, now I'm having it again in a Viprati.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Firedance Flake in a Grabow Viscount Bulldog.


----------



## Garin

EMP in my puff meer, in the garden, on a calm and cool Cologne evening. I filled up my duty-free quota with a tin of 3Ps and one of Squadron Leader -- both very rare in Canada. It'll be an exercise in patience to wait until I get home to try some of my haul! 

In the meantime, this EMP is doing very well as my daily smoke.


----------



## ultramag

*Edgeworth Ready Rubbed* this morning in a _Jake Hackert poker. _Working on a bowl of *Balkan Sobranie* in a _Nording Special Series bent brandy_ late this afternoon into the early evening.


----------



## InsidiousTact

I think I'm going to finish up my sample of McC VA 24 today on the way to work, and later I may have some tordenskjold VA slices or give ABF another try (didn't like it last time).


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> Smoking some Haddo's Delight in a Pete.





Jack Straw said:


> Earlier today I had Haddo's Delight in a Pete, now I'm having it again in a Viprati.


I'm turning into a broken record...Haddo's Delight in a Pete again.


----------



## MarkC

I just finished a tin of Balkan Sasieni, and now have put the Puff meer away in it's case for a well earned two week rest.

Next up: Old Gowrie.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Smoking a bulk blend from my trip to D.C.'s Draper's yesterday. It is called "1122" and I will have a review of it shortly. :tease:


----------



## Natedogg

Been smoking LNF all day when shoveling snow; God I love this stuff. It goes so well with the cold and makes my back pain better while it lasts.

I think tonight when it's snowing its arse off again I might fire up some Irish Flake then...Penzance!


----------



## Jack Straw

Just had a big bowl of Stonehaven in my new Peterson 9s. It is a wonderful smoker!


----------



## commonsenseman

About to light up a bowl of Dark Birdseye on the way to school tonight, almost makes going to school seem fun!


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> About to light up a bowl of Dark Birdseye on the way to school tonight, almost makes going to school seem fun!


Jeez... school, work, baby on the way, Puff, sending bombs to your brothers, arranging Tambo group buys, writing the definitive post on flake smoking, keeping the NPS/EPS trade going, shoveling sixteen feet of snow a week... man, I do not envy your schedule. I'm surprised the General Mac corncob is the only thing burned out around your house. Your candle must have four ends!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Jeez... school, work, baby on the way, Puff, sending bombs to your brothers, arranging Tambo group buys, writing the definitive post on flake smoking, keeping the NPS/EPS trade going, shoveling sixteen feet of snow a week... man, I do not envy your schedule. I'm surprised the General Mac corncob is the only thing burned out around your house. Your candle must have four ends!


Notice I said _almost_. You've really got me figured out John, I have way too much stuff on my plate these days. Hopefully I'll be able to cut back soon. School should be over in the next year or so, possibly sooner if the baby keeps me up too much! My candle is almost burnt up completely.

Not to worry though, this hobby & my wife are what keep me sane!


----------



## mbearer

Has some Dark Birdseye on the ride home that has been sitting packed in my backpack for 3 days now... The bad breath trick brought it mostly back but my breath must of not been bad enough because it still burnt hot but MAN it was tasty goodness still  

Now I have to crack open a tin of Exhausted Rooster that was packaged on 5/6/10 and will probably have to smoke a bowl *sighs* life is hard sometimes... life is hard... 

Then I get to go put some holes in paper with my precision paper punching machine and another nice bowl.. what to have what to have.. 
Mike


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF this morning, Exhausted Rooster this afternoon, and some G&H BBF#2 tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Nottin. I hab a bunt tongue...


----------



## Natedogg

Haha. Wait, what?


----------



## Savvy

Rattray's Old Gowrie in a Boswell. Been awhile since I've visited OG. It's a few years old now, and certainly still delicious.


----------



## phineasrex

Today was wonderful for pipe smoking. I started things off with a bowl of Dark Birdseye with my coffee. I followed with a bowl of Balkan Supreme later in the afternoon. Had a pre-dinner smoke of Happy Brown Bogie, and just finished off a bowl of the same. I'm definitely starting to acquire a real love of these G&H tobaccos, but I need it to be February so I can try out some of their other blends, I've only had 3 so far.


----------



## dccraft

Breaking in my Kawoodie Standard I refurbed with a 1/2 bowl of local B&M Hunter's Blend. Very nice.


----------



## Natedogg

Just started breaking in my Milano Egg with a light bowl of JKP. Turned out to be a wonderful smoker.


----------



## owaindav

Not much time after taking dinner to a friend who had surgery recently so I decided to have a quick smoke in a Dr. Grabow. (had to have another surgery btw)

Believe it or not, it was my first ever bowl of Half and Half and I actually enjoyed it!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

owaindav said:


> Believe it or not, it was my first ever bowl of Half and Half and I actually enjoyed it!


I believe it; I'm a fan too. Half&Half is my favorite OTC. I've got a couple big cans of it! FWIW, I've had it from the pouch and the can, and the pouch version seems to be more heavily PG cased and takes longer to dry than the canned version.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon a bowl of Frog Morton across the Pond, really nice light english and I love the taste of syrian Latkia. 
This evening a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture, orintals and Virginia Mixture really really good blend, now I see why everyone went crazy when the Dunhills blends were brought back.
oh yeah eyed a brass band sipigot estate pipe army pipe, will buy when it's been cleaned up heheh
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Count me in for H&H too guys!

Had a bowl of Erinmore Flake folded-n-stuffed into a Cellini tonight.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Frog Morton on the Town after dinner
Stonehaven as a treat


----------



## laloin

Sam_Wheat said:


> Frog Morton on the Town after dinner
> Stonehaven as a treat


how is Frong Morton on the town sam?
troy


----------



## InsidiousTact

Delicious bowl of tordenskjold slices, and a mini MM of tambo as a kicker. Feelin good!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Butternut Burley and Anni Kake today.


----------



## MarkC

Well, I tried to go to bed early, but woke up _real_ early. Tongue bite seemed to be gone, so I'm smoking a bowl of Old Gowrie. I think I'm starting to warm to this.


----------



## manny816

Dunhill London Mixture with a cup of coffee this evening.


----------



## Nachman

First London Mixture, then Meridian, then Escudo.


----------



## johnmoss

Stonehaven in a Stanwell


----------



## Natedogg

I can't take it any more, I have to go have a bowl of Irish Flake! I've been trying to hold myself back and I can't do it any more

*Runs away shaking and giggling like a crazed coke head*


----------



## Jack Straw

This afternoon I had a bowl of Haddo's In the Pete Deluxe 9s in between bowls of reheated pasta with my homemade "roadhouse sauce." Very nice. I love this pipe, and Haddo's ain't bad either . Tonight I cracked a tin of Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake, despite trying to convince myself to not dip into my stash, and smoked two bowls in Peterson Kinsales, an XL23 and XL13. I swear this stuff is heavenly mana, pressed, sliced, and rubbed to perfection.


----------



## Firedawg

Just finished a bowl of Double Desoto Blend from a local B&M (really good flavor!) in a cob which was mudded lasted week. I want to thank those that have written about mudding a pipe since it has really made the difference with this pipe.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of PS LTF in my HIS bent Dublin. nice smoke
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX.p This is my second bowl of Royal Yacht and this bowl was better than the first; I was not impressed with my first bowl. The Oriental Supreme smoked so well in this big pipe and I sipped this pipe very slowly extracting all of its delicious flavors.:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## phineasrex

Yesterday it was Dark Birdseye, then Happy Brown Bogie, followed by another bowl of Dark Birdseye, and I ended the evening with a bowl of Nightcap. Who knows what today holds, but I am about to spark up a Royal Danish of Dark Birdseye...yea, this stuff has really got its hooks in me.


----------



## mbearer

Last night I had a great bowl of LBF on the ride home, and an even better bowl of 1792 once all the errands where done with the wife and we settled down to watch some Big Bang Theory Season 2... 

This morning was Bayou Morning which was a great start to the day.. Really makes the commute much more bearable... 

And there is a nice bowl of Dark Birdseye for the ride home  Now to just make it through the day and get to the weekend. 
Mike


----------



## gjcab09

Going for a bowl of Anni Kake in about an hour + 20, with my coffee, when I drop my daughter off. Later in the day may have some Sugar Barrel or Stonehaven...mebbe even a cigar if it warms up enough.


----------



## neonblackjack

Last night I had the last bowl of the Double Eagle sample Jack Peterson sent from Sterling Tobacco. It tasted better than ever, for some reason; the flavors were rounded out and buttery and a little sweet and so, so pleasant. The whole bowl burnt down to the bottom with nice white ash and no relight, which is a first for me. You have to work really hard to get any tongue-bite with this stuff, either. It's pretty masterful. I'm still learning the proper techniques and sticking with OTC aromatic types, and Double Eagle is eclipsing all that I've tried so far.
I'd placed an order with Sterling earlier in the day for some Sweet Briar and My Buddy, but after this bowl I had to ask him to add a pouch of Double Eagle to the order; I don't want to run out!


----------



## Cairns

I will be trying W.O. Larsen Signature for the first time.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finished off a bowl of Marlin Flake from yesterday and having some Sam's Flake now.


----------



## ruralhipster

Had a Bowl of Mixture No. 79 with a root beer. Flavor fought through the Ricola cough drop I had a few minutes before like a champ. Planning on a little bowl of Tambo-nut Burley later.


----------



## mbearer

Having some Purple Cow from a trade with NateDogg... I think I like it... Darker smoke than usual... A little harsh but sweet too if that makes sense... Burns very quick but I think I will need to try some more of this. 
Mike


----------



## Natedogg

mbearer said:


> Having some Purple Cow from a trade with NateDogg... I think I like it... Darker smoke than usual... A little harsh but sweet too if that makes sense... Burns very quick but I think I will need to try some more of this.
> Mike


It is quite dry and I think it's meant to be that way because of the maduro. Keep in mind, it has that maduro in it so it's meant to appeal to cigar smokers, but the extras in the blend mellow it out a bit. I love it, but I love bold flavors (Irish Flake OMG yum).

Wait till you hit that Black Frigate! That Purple Cow is light in comparison but it's so awesome.


----------



## sounds7

Having Irish Flake in a Cobb. Ah the simple things in life.


----------



## MarkC

ruralhipster said:


> Had a Bowl of Mixture No. 79 with a root beer. Flavor fought through the Ricola cough drop I had a few minutes before like a champ.


I thought it was just a clever name, but you really _are_ a hipster, aren't you? 

HOTW for me to start the smoking day.


----------



## yvesmary

I just opened some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe I jarred in Nov 09. It really stunk in the jar like the old timers used to say about the original Dunhills before Murrays got them. It was just the right moisture and smokes smooth as silk.

I'm going to have to get me a new tin to compare especially the smell when I open it.


----------



## owaindav

ruralhipster said:


> Had a Bowl of Mixture No. 79 with a root beer. Flavor fought through the Ricola cough drop I had a few minutes before like a champ. Planning on a little bowl of Tambo-nut Burley later.


I'm truly surprised your tongue hasn't run away from home!

Dunhill Light Flake for me. Then some Half & Half


----------



## Natedogg

Today was a strictly burley day for me. I'm using it to break in my Milano Egg. Now that it's started to get a cake in it, it just got put to good use with a bowl of Irish Flake. 

I also moved the bikes out of the way in the shed, plugged in a heater, put up a pop-up chair, and gave myself a place out of the elements to really enjoy it.


----------



## WWhermit

Had some 5100 Red Cake in my Ardor pipe this morning. The flavor was quite the treat!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## laloin

smoked some C&D Haunted Bookstore. really starting to enjoy this burley/perique blend.
it starts out alot like PA, musty taste, with some hints of chocolate and peppery notes, then it seattles down with some sweetness coming through
troy


----------



## MarkC

I popped my tin of McClelland's Oriental No. 6 tonight. My first meer was feeling neglected, so I decided to give it a spin. Not bad, sort of between Presbyterian Mixture and Balkan Sasieni, but not up to either for me. The meer is still great, and now that I have the Puff meer, it's not the 'new kid on the block'. I'm able to treat it like a pipe instead of an artifact, if that makes sense, and it's all the more enjoyable for it.


----------



## johnmoss

HOTW in a Peterson bulldog


----------



## Nachman

I just smoked the best tobacco I have had in my life. I keep a can I call "Forever Mix" and when I get down to the bottom of a tin I pour the leftovers into this can and let the tobaccos marry. It is now a mix of London Mixture, MM965, Chelsea Morning, Quiet Nights, Escudo, Rolondo's Own and St. James Flake rubbed out. FANTASTIC. Too bad I will never be able to replicate it.


----------



## laloin

Nachman said:


> I just smoked the best tobacco I have had in my life. I keep a can I call "Forever Mix" and when I get down to the bottom of a tin I pour the leftovers into this can and let the tobaccos marry. It is now a mix of London Mixture, MM965, Chelsea Morning, Quiet Nights, Escudo, Rolondo's Own and St. James Flake rubbed out. FANTASTIC. Too bad I will never be able to replicate it.


I think we all have a can made up of a mixture of all kinds of tobacco, after all you would be foolish to throw around perfectly good crumbs of tobacco 
troy


----------



## Kevin Keith

Earlier today it was PA in a MM x 3, just finished up 2 bowls of a custom English from Tobacco Lane on the Square in Fort Worth. Those were in a Sav Standing 802. Very good. Thanks Nancy!


----------



## Natedogg

Well, I was going to go have a bowl of JKP, but now I think I might go all-out and go for some Black Frigate or Purple Cow.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

This morning was cool and crisp out and I reached for an old & trusted friend, Skiff Mixture. I've been so busy trying out new blends, I haven't had some of my favorites for months!

BBF and Marlin Flake will make this an evening of Virginias.


----------



## Jack Straw

Sitting down for some Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug in a Peterson Donegal 150.


----------



## Fritzchen

Good Evening,

Set about the Saturday chores with a cob full of 'Aged Burley Flake'

After lunch, I took the 'Royal Yacht' for a cruise, using a Chestnut 5103 Billiard as a tiller.

Late this afternoon while the game hens were braising slowly in Macon-Villages with onions, cellery and carrots, I drank what was left of the bottle of MC with some 'Squadron Leader' in a 5103 Shell Briar Billiard. While doing so, I read through today's posts on the forum; at first dismayed by the dischord, but then reassured by the grace with which the situation was defused. Well done, Gentlemen.

After dinner, a _Tatuaje Reserva J21_ while finishing the rest of the Chambolle-Musigny with the Missus.

Later, if time and program allows, I will fire up the FVF flake that I folded and stuffed into a Cumberland 5105 Dublin earlier today. Perhaps a Black Label shall accompany as a night cap. If I do not get around to it, I can take comfort knowing that the morning smoke is loaded and ready to go!

Best Regards + Enjoy the Rest of the Weekend, Gents.


----------



## Blue_2

Good Evening Gentlemen,

Since we have company over tonight, I'm having some Butternut Burley in a MM Country Gent with a churchwarden Forever Stem.


----------



## indigosmoke

Trying something new tonight, Coniston Cut Plug. Interesting experience. It really reminds me of Dark Flake Unscented, but with a bit more of a spice-like burn that I associate with Perique (although I know there is none in the blend.) Anyway, I enjoyed the bowl. I'm finding I really like the G&H blends, at least the unscented versions. I like the hint of perfume without it being too overwelming. MBearer sent me a very nice sample package of some of the scented G&H and they will be next on my agenda. Thanks again for the Coniston, Andrew!


----------



## laloin

this is a day for trying new blends it seems  Gave Marlin flake a whirl tonight. really good. Lot of frutiness going on with a hint of licorce going on in the background.
smoked in my HIS bent dublin 
troy


----------



## mbearer

Last night I got to try some JKP thanks to Natedogg... It was solid, and was a nice long smoke. When it comes back in I a going to get three tins to try fresh and at 6 months and 1 year and see where it goes from there.

Right now I am waking up with some Dark Flake Scented and a nice strong Earl Grey tea... These just go great together to me and make a nice lazy Sunday morning. After this I will make some pancakes and give the wifey breakfast in bed then do I work on my gun case or the shelf for my open baccy before visiting the parents... Decisions decisions..
Mike


----------



## MarkC

I'm sitting here with a smile on my face because I finally figured out how to get flavor out of ABF. Using the fold-and-stuff rather than rubbing it out really makes a difference.


----------



## phineasrex

Due to my weekend lethargy, I forgot to post last night. I started the day with Chelsea Morning in a Jake Hackert stubby billiard. Great morning smoke that I haven't had in a few weeks, though I'm not sure why. I followed that up with a bowl of Penzance in a Wally Frank dublin. Then G&H got a hold of me and I had a bowl of Happy Brown Bogie pre dinner, and a bowl of Dark Birdseye post dinner, both of these bowls were in a captain black "schooner" billiard, london made and all. We shall see what today has in store.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Thanks for that, Mark. The last time I purchased Aged Burley Flake was when I was a little too frightened of the flake, so I would always rub it out. I was never satisfied with it, so I think I'll give this one another chance.



MarkC said:


> I'm sitting here with a smile on my face because I finally figured out how to get flavor out of ABF. Using the fold-and-stuff rather than rubbing it out really makes a difference.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Over the past two days, I've had limited time and opportunity to smoke. So, taking up Jeff's (commonsenseman) fold-and-stuff method. I was able to successfully draw it out over that time. The thing I love about the pipe is you can light it and let it die as many times as you want, and suffer no loss on flavour. Now, the tricky thing with Jeff's method is that it's a cross between the commonly known fold-and-stuff, and the air-pocket method. But it does work well as long as you've eyed your flake length correctly to being just shorter than the bowl.
So, with this, I was able to enjoy a cumulative time of about two hours of FVF over the last two days. 
Thanks again, Jeff, for that write up.


----------



## indigosmoke

St. Bruno for me this afternoon.


----------



## SmoknTaz

indigosmoke said:


> St. Bruno for me this afternoon.


What! no IF??? :boink:

Finished a bowl of Anni Kake and now I'm craving something English.


----------



## mbearer

I had some Purple Cow while working in the shop...

Dinner was cancelled with the parents so I am hanging out watching some Tom Baker era Dr Who with some Dark Birdseye... 

Just put on another one.... Not sure what will get packed in this bowl.....


----------



## indigosmoke

SmoknTaz said:


> What! no IF??? :boink:
> 
> Finished a bowl of Anni Kake and now I'm craving something English.


To be honest, the Saint is right up there with IF. This is the first pouch I've ever had and it's very good.


----------



## SmoknTaz

indigosmoke said:


> To be honest, the Saint is right up there with IF. This is the first pouch I've ever had and it's very good.


DOH! Yet another HTF weed on this side of the pond!

Had 4nogs Weybridge this afternoon while puttering around the garden doing Fall stuff that had been put off.


----------



## mbearer

LBF was the winner earlier... I really like what 7 months did to it... Tonight though I had a heck of a time keeping it lit tonight... 

Now the after dinner bowl is Ephiany... Haven't had it in awhile and it going down nicely... 

A good day... Some time in the shop, a couple good games of cribbage with the wife, and some really good pipes... Why can't weekends last longer?


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I'm sitting here with a smile on my face because I finally figured out how to get flavor out of ABF. Using the fold-and-stuff rather than rubbing it out really makes a difference.


Agreed, the King of Burley's deserves to be folded-n-stuffed.



Reverie Forest said:


> Over the past two days, I've had limited time and opportunity to smoke. So, taking up Jeff's (commonsenseman) fold-and-stuff method. I was able to successfully draw it out over that time. The thing I love about the pipe is you can light it and let it die as many times as you want, and suffer no loss on flavour. Now, the tricky thing with Jeff's method is that it's a cross between the commonly known fold-and-stuff, and the air-pocket method. But it does work well as long as you've eyed your flake length correctly to being just shorter than the bowl.
> So, with this, I was able to enjoy a cumulative time of about two hours of FVF over the last two days.
> Thanks again, Jeff, for that write up.


:thumb:


----------



## owaindav

It was Haddo's Delight tonight. Then a little half & half


----------



## laloin

Frog Morton across the pond tonight in my CG cob. have to smoke outside when I'm working and was cold and raining tonight.
Soo perfect weather for English 
troy


----------



## Blue_2

Sneaking in a late night bowl of Escudo in a Peterson 303


----------



## mbearer

I went back to the basics today.. 

Bayou Morning on the ride into work.. Ya know that blend satisfies every time.. 

Got some Plantation Evening packed in the backpack for the ride home...

That was my schedule for the first month plus of branching out into pipes and different baccy's and I still keep going back to them and going AAHHHH that was a good bowl. 

Probably going to bring Dark Birdseye over to my parents tonight... Maybe some 1792 instead... still trying to decide... 
Mike


----------



## Natedogg

Just got a care package from ^^ Mike consisting of copious amounts of 1792, Exhausted Rooster, Bayou Morning, and aged LBF. Thanks man! I think 1792 and Exhausted Rooster are on the plate for tonight.


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> Agreed, the King of Burley's deserves to be folded-n-stuffed.


I agree, but what do you with ABF? arty:


----------



## Nachman

Starting to break in my new Hardcastle with some MM965. Nice tobacco.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> I agree, but what do you with ABF? arty:


+1  For me, ABF stands for Absolutely Bland Flake.


----------



## Jack Straw

LOL John I like the stuff I'm just giving him a hard time!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> +1  For me, ABF stands for Absolutely Bland Flake.


WHAT?!?! :faint2: Blasphemy!


----------



## indigosmoke

Much like FVF, ABF does nothing for me, and I love lots of burleys. There are really only two straight VAs that light my fire, so it's less surprising that I don't go wild over FVF. But ABF and FVF are the two beloved blends that just don't float my boat.


----------



## MarkC

I come home for a nice smoke at lunch, and what do I find? Blasphemy! 


Anyway, I'm smoking the last bowl from a tin of Hamborger Veermaster that I could swear I just opened...


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Much like FVF, ABF does nothing for me, and I love lots of burleys. There are really only two straight VAs that light my fire, so it's less surprising that I don't go wild over FVF. But ABF and FVF are the two beloved blends that just don't float my boat.


You know John, I used to think you had it all together. Now I'm just not sure anymore. :wink:

I guess on the bright side, more for me & all that. Actually, all this talk about Burley & ABF has me wanting to pop a tin.


----------



## indigosmoke

That's right Jeff. I'll trade you any FVF or ABF I come across for some Irish Flake!


----------



## ultramag

commonsenseman said:


> WHAT?!?! :faint2: Blasphemy!


No kidding!!! :der:

I was seriously thinking of dis-owning John....then I remembered he is responsible for this bowl of *Capstan Medium Navy Flake *I'm just finishing up in my _Mark Tinsky tankard_ and have decided I better keep him around. :sorry: ound:


----------



## indigosmoke

ultramag said:


> No kidding!!! :der:
> 
> I was seriously thinking of dis-owning John....then I remembered he is responsible for this bowl of *Capstan Medium Navy Flake *I'm just finishing up in my _Mark Tinsky tankard_ and have decided I better keep him around. :sorry: ound:


LOL...that was a close one. Of course, after trying the Edgeworth you sent me I have a very high standard to compare burleys too. My God, that was some great tobacco! If I ever hit the million dollar slot jackpot in Vegas I'll be cornering the market on the $100 tins of Edgeworth they sell on eBay.


----------



## ultramag

indigosmoke said:


> LOL...that was a close one. Of course, after trying the Edgeworth you sent me I have a very high standard to compare burleys too. My God, that was some great tobacco! If I ever hit the million dollar slot jackpot in Vegas I'll be cornering the market on the $100 tins of Edgeworth they sell on eBay.


I may sell you mine. I'm having a seriously hard time thinking that those 11 tins with the pretty blue lids equal $1100. That's just nutty IMO. That's $1100 for just under 2 1/2 pounds of pipe tobacco or $28.57 an ounce. :der:

Gonna be awful hard to pop the lid on the next tin I imagine.


----------



## indigosmoke

ultramag said:


> I may sell you mine. I'm having a seriously hard time thinking that those 11 tins with the pretty blue lids equal $1100. That's just nutty IMO. That's $1100 for just under 2 1/2 pounds of pipe tobacco or $28.57 an ounce. :der:
> 
> Gonna be awful hard to pop the lid on the next tin I imagine.


I hear you about popping a tin. Let's face it, they aren't making any more of the stuff. In a few years it will probably be selling for $200 a tin! It really is amazing what Edgeworth sells for, but I guess it's like any collectable. If you hit on the right item and the right time a person can make some big bucks.

I guess when you compare the amount of time and pleasure you could get out of a tin of Edgeworth compared to what people pay for a bottle of wine, it really isn't that bad if you've got the $. It really is an amazing tobacco. I can see why a wealthy pipe smoker would pay you $1100 for those 2 1/2 pounds! Maybe it's time for me to take a trip to one of the Indian casinos down here and hope I hit the jackpot!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Mixture 965 in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob and finally a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob.p The 965 is a delicious tobacco with a nick kick of Vitamin N and it was so very delightful. I am still experimenting with how to cut the Grousemoor plug and the proper amount of drying; everytime that I think that I got it right, I realize that I am not there yet.op2: In spite of my problems with the prep for this tobacco it yielded such a wonderful smoke. The FVF was absolutely fantastic. When I got my first sample of this tobacco from Commonsenseman it was on the dry side and I have been using a more moist flake which was good but this time I really dried it out and it was excellent; I should have known-Commonsenseman is truly a "Guru".:bowdown: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy while watching the western movie "The Quick and the Dead" and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## Blue_2

Just finishing up the last two Escudo coins in this tin in a Peterson 303.


----------



## indigosmoke

Some St. Bruno to start of this snowy afternoon and then I'll probably switch over to some EMP. It's a good day to stay warm inside and smoke. More bowls to follow, no doubt.


----------



## Nachman

My wife had mercy on me today as it is very cold and let me smoke inside. MM965 then EMP.


----------



## mbearer

I am 1/4 of bowl through my first ever bowl of IF courtesy of IndigoSmokes....Big mistake John now I am going to be queuing up to get some of this when it hits  

It is right up there with Dark Birdseye and 1792 already.

THANKS John  A true BOTL pushing us all down the slope. 
Mike


----------



## owaindav

GLP Chelsea Morning for me. Won't have time for much more.


----------



## Natedogg

Funny you say that. After that 1792 I got from you I also would rank it up there with IF. They are very different, but are equally as good.

In fact, I think I will have a bowl of 1792 when I'm done here. Thanks again

As far as the slippery slope; always have a contingency plan...


----------



## shannensmall

Smoking an inaugural bowl of LTF in my limestone churchwarden I just finished today.

If I can get these dang pics offa my phone, expect a thread soon.


----------



## mbearer

Natedogg said:


> Funny you say that. After that 1792 I got from you I also would rank it up there with IF. They are very different, but are equally as good.


Its making me want to try a mix of 1792 and Dark Birdseye really and see what happens LOL

You are welcome too Nate it was a good trade if you ask me  
Mike


----------



## shannensmall

Black Irish X, this stuff really is an acquired taste.


----------



## johnmoss

MM965 in a Stanwell Zebrano.


----------



## mbearer

Some University Flake from IndigoSmokes for breakfast this morning... Dang that is real good stuff too  

And seeing I am working from home due to the snow I am having a nice bowl of after lunch Escudo now...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Sam's Flake in a Grabow Westbrook.


----------



## dmkerr

I got to work from home today as well! So I puffed some Uhle's Perfection Plug, G&H Brown Flake u/s and G&H Bright and Burley so far, all smoked in Baki meers.


----------



## InsidiousTact

A large bowl of the Royal Yacht sample given me by Bry, following it up with a large bowl of AK.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Anniversary Kake atm.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Exhausted Rooster in my Bing as I drive to the pub for a Guinness after a long week's work.

Now if only they'd let me in with my tasty pipeweed....


----------



## yvesmary

Got 2 tins going at once - Dunhill Standard Mixture and London Mixture. They both look, smell, feel exactly the same. Lighting up I can't tell any difference between them. They're both great and will be in my regular rotation.


----------



## Natedogg

I think tonight is a 1792 night. It just feels right. I might have some Kelly's Coin first.

Just had some Celtic Talisman and it was meh.


----------



## mbearer

Having a great bowl of IF right now. Then I am thinking of some 1792 as well. Or maybe some JKP... So many choices.
Mike


----------



## El Gringo

Gawith & Hogarth's Rum Flake. Kinda like dousing your bowl with a mix of a couple non-complementary purfumes that you found in Granma's old cedar chest; let it dry out then load and smoke one of your favorite tobaccos.... takes some getting used to.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I think I just discovered my next favorite tobacco. Seriously. I ordered a 1 oz. sample of this last April and it has been sitting in a jar until now. I had half of a bowl last night and it was teasing and tantalizing me with swirling, ducking, and darting flavors. I had the remainder of the bowl on the way to work this morning and it was every bit as good as the first half. Need to have a few more bowls over the next couple weeks to make sure it continues to wow me like this. If so, I'll be ordering a couple lbs. of this McClelland delight.



Some Pirate Kake tonight mixed with a little Byzantium.


----------



## bierundtabak

SG Navy Flake in my Black and White Bing.


----------



## ultramag

*Edgeworth Sliced* in a _Radice Rind twin-bore billiard_ this morning followed by *Dan's Treasure's of Ireland: Limerick* in a _Rad Davis bulldog_ throughout the afternoon. Just finished up the last bowl of the day which was *G.L. Pease's Meridian* in a _Savinelli Baronet bruyere 320EX._


----------



## MarkC

FVF for me; I broke down and opened the last of the-ones-that-can-be-opened. Sniff. The rest are reserved for aging. Yeah, I know; I'm not getting much sympathy...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> FVF for me; I broke down and opened the last of the-ones-that-can-be-opened. Sniff. The rest are reserved for aging. Yeah, I know; I'm not getting much sympathy...


see my fingers rubbing together MarkC, world's smallest violin, total silience on the sympathy dept heheh
last night and I forgot to post, some Frog Morton across the pond, and some Tobacco Barn's house blend grandfather burley, thou I think it's probley PS cube cut they use. getting hints of vanilla, and plenty of chocolate tones. everyone asking what's that great smoke hahah
troy


----------



## KBibbs

I know it's not actually a pipe smoke, but an interesting one I thought I would share with you. Being under a lot of stress lately, I've found myself smoking cigarettes more than I would like to, so I invested in an electronic cigarette kit. Tonight, that is what I'm smoking. Switching off between cherry and menthol. I have to say, I love the flavors and the fact that it doesn't smell at all. Again, not pipe related, but what I'm smoking tonight and perhaps a decent alternative for any of you trying to kick the cigarette habit as well.

I formally apologize if this post does not belong here.


----------



## indigosmoke

Drying out some 1792 for my first ever bowl of this legendary blend. In the meanwhile some Irish Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Drying out some 1792 for my first ever bowl of this legendary blend. In the meanwhile some Irish Flake.


Wow, you're hardly gonna be able to stand up after that! :scared:

Let us know what you think of the Nectar of the Gods.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SG Chocolate Flake for the drive to work this afternoon.


----------



## dmkerr

G&H Brown Flake Unscented in an IMP meerschaum calabash.


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> Drying out some 1792 for my first ever bowl of this legendary blend. In the meanwhile some Irish Flake.


This is what I have been waiting for..... DUN DUN DAH!!!!!

That IF is darn good though I need to pick up 10 or so tins I think 

Me I am having some Dark Birdseye right now... Not sure what will be later thinking of maybe some Happy Brown Bogie...
Mike


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> This is what I have been waiting for..... DUN DUN DAH!!!!!
> 
> That IF is darn good though I need to pick up 10 or so tins I think
> 
> Me I am having some Dark Birdseye right now... Not sure what will be later thinking of maybe some Happy Brown Bogie...
> Mike


Getting ready to fire up the 1792. Of course, if I love it Mike our friendship is over. I'll never be able to forgive you for tempting me with a leaf I'll never be able to find a tin of!


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> Getting ready to fire up the 1792. Of course, if I love it Mike our friendship is over. I'll never be able to forgive you for tempting me with a leaf I'll never be able to find a tin of!


Well, I will miss you John, but atleast I will know that I helped enlighten you while I slowly smoke away my 5 lbs of 1792. And I will be able to think of you fondly as we both sit at our computers trying to hit BUY as soon as it does come back in stock 

I am really curious to see what side of the fence you will fall on with it


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> Well, I will miss you John, but atleast I will know that I helped enlighten you while I slowly smoke away my 5 lbs of 1792. And I will be able to think of you fondly as we both sit at our computers trying to hit BUY as soon as it does come back in stock
> 
> I am really curious to see what side of the fence you will fall on with it


LOL...5 lbs...now I know why there is a shortage. That should be enough tonquin to thin your blood to the point where it starts seeping through your pores!


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> LOL...5 lbs...now I know why there is a shortage. That should be enough tonquin to thin your blood to the point where it starts seeping through your pores!


Not so sure of that... the first 1.5lbs went REALLY fast. Thankfully I fell for Dark Birdseye too and that has been taking alot of the rotation too so I can try to get some age on the 1792 before it's all gone.
Mike


----------



## MarkC

Old Gowrie to start the day.


----------



## cp478

Royal Yacht of course, what else!


----------



## Jack Straw

I've been at my parents house all week, but will be driving home in the morning. I've been smoking small bowls of McCranie's Red Ribbon all week courtesy of Mr. Moo, which is just awesome stuff. I hope to give it a full review once I can give it a nice sit down in Brooklyn.


----------



## donovanrichardson

I tried two new blends today courtesy of Sarge!

I started with Sterling Toboacco's Sweet Briar. I was disappointed with this blend, quite a bit of tongue bite and this looked like nearly all Vigirgian tobacco so that might be part of the problem I didn't like it.

After that I had a bowl of CAO Bella Vanilla. Good light on it but very little actual vanilla flavor. Still a decent tobacco flavor but I was hoping for a touch more vanilla on it.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked a bowl of EMP today. Since it is so cold and snowy I have been mostly using snuff and snus. Be glad for some warm weather.


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> I am really curious to see what side of the fence you will fall on with it


Well, I smoked a couple of big bowls tonight. I guess I fall on the positive side of the fence on this one, but maybe not for the reasons most love this blend. I was really actually surprised by it. Not at all what I was expecting. I didn't find it at all like Irish Flake or any of the blends I consider akin to IF.

I know this will probably sound like sacriledge to some, but if someone had given me a sample without telling me what it was I would have said, "Hmmmm, this is probably the best vanilla aromatic I've ever smoked. Kind of what I was hoping for when a tried Mac Baren Vanilla Flake." If found it to be a smooth, easy smoke. While the nicotine was there, I didn't find it to be on the level of IF or Dark Flake Unscented. I loved the scent of the sidestream smoke and the room note was excellent. The sweet, vanilla flavor was very nice. When it comes back around I will definitely add some to the cellar to have around when I feel like a nice, easy sweet smoke with just enough nic to make it interesting.

Nector of the the Gods, well not for me. But Queen of the vanilla flavored tobaccos, I could agree to that.


----------



## laloin

had some Mac Baren Navy flake. Using the fold and stuffed method that Jeff went to the trouble to show up, damm it was a great smoke. 
John if you want some more 1792 pm your address to me, I've got 2 tins 
troy


----------



## InsidiousTact

cp478 said:


> Royal Yacht of course, what else!


Actually Charlie, I'm curious as to your opinion on 1792, if you've had it. We all know of your love for RY, but don't they both have tonquin flavoring? Just had to ask, what with all this 1792 talk going on right now here!

As an aside, I'm sitting here smoking a large bowl of tambo out of my PUFF 2011 PIPE!! It arrived a few days ago, I think this is the fourth bowl in it? Wow, now I remember why I decided to smoke this in a mini cob from now on!! But I'm taking it slower than before so it's not deadly... Just damn near it!

Probably halfway through the bowl now, and halfway through a cheap American beer (no micro brews tonight, so expensive! Gotta save up for baccy lol). This tobacco has to be the strongest known to man... I definitely feel intoxicated, and the beer has nothing to do with it. I am part Irish after all lol.


----------



## WWhermit

Yesterday was Louisianna Red. This morning, Solani's White & Black.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some McCranie's Red Ribbon earlier, and just finished a bowl of Mac Baren Navy Flake.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Marlin Flake in a Sav Moka while watching UFC.


----------



## laloin

SmoknTaz said:


> Marlin Flake in a Sav Moka while watching UFC.


great minds think alike except the part bout UFC, smoked a bowl of Marlin Flake love the anise/Licorice flavor 
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz

laloin said:


> great minds think alike except the part bout UFC, smoked a bowl of Marlin Flake love the anise/Licorice flavor
> troy


I think this is about the 4th or 5th bowl I've smoked and I'm really getting into this weed. Dare I say it's been more enjoyable than the recent release of FVF! :fear:


----------



## MarkC

I've got a flake of FVF drying at the moment. I knew this stuff was good, but I have to admit that seeing my cat try to steal the flake when he thought my back was turned was a bit of a shock...


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some McCranie's Red Ribbon while watching the Superbowl.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Penzance in a Sav Standing while watching the 2nd half of the bowl!


----------



## owaindav

Oh, crap, the superbowl! turning the channel now!

For me, a couple half bowls of Dunhill's London Mix and Germaine's Med. Flake while I break in my new Neerups!


----------



## Jack Straw

It's turning into a good game! I'm rooting for the Packers, but I do like to see a good game.


----------



## SmoknTaz

It doesn't matter to me who wins but it has been very entertaining.


----------



## ruralhipster

3 cobs during the game.

first half was Royal Yacht in a MM pride (with a prince-style forever stem) Have to say it's a bit of a velvet hammer and the casing was much lighter than expected. 

walking the dog at half time I filled a filtered pride from my dregs cannister. I call it "Pigs over Battersea" as its a bit of a muddled aro-english flavor usually.

second half was PS LTF in a vintage diamond shanked bent MM.


----------



## cp478

InsidiousTact said:


> Actually Charlie, I'm curious as to your opinion on 1792, if you've had it. We all know of your love for RY, but don't they both have tonquin flavoring? Just had to ask, what with all this 1792 talk going on right now here!
> 
> As an aside, I'm sitting here smoking a large bowl of tambo out of my PUFF 2011 PIPE!! It arrived a few days ago, I think this is the fourth bowl in it? Wow, now I remember why I decided to smoke this in a mini cob from now on!! But I'm taking it slower than before so it's not deadly... Just damn near it!
> 
> Probably halfway through the bowl now, and halfway through a cheap American beer (no micro brews tonight, so expensive! Gotta save up for baccy lol). This tobacco has to be the strongest known to man... I definitely feel intoxicated, and the beer has nothing to do with it. I am part Irish after all lol.


1792 versus Royal Yacht?
No comparison, I have never been impressed with 1792 but I absolutely love royal yacht.
They are nowhere near similar to me.


----------



## Natedogg

It's been MacBaren Navy Flake all day for me. It's actually one of my new favorites in my rotation. I find it satisfying and flavorful without being overly strong. Don't get me wrong, Irish Flake is still my absolute favorite right now, but this one makes a great all-day very slow smoke.


----------



## laloin

PS LTF in my bent Dublin this morning, and a bowl of Frog Morton during the game in my CG cob
troy


----------



## MarkC

ruralhipster said:


> 3 cobs during the game.
> 
> first half was Royal Yacht in a MM pride (with a prince-style forever stem)...


Cool; someone's got one! Am I correct in assuming that they greatly reduce the draw on a cob? I've pretty much given up on smoking my cobs only because they feel like I'm smoking through something big enough to skate in...

FVF again. Flakes have finally clicked for me, and I'm having a blast! Gonna have to find more flakes...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Cool; someone's got one! Am I correct in assuming that they greatly reduce the draw on a cob? I've pretty much given up on smoking my cobs only because they feel like I'm smoking through something big enough to skate in...
> 
> FVF again. Flakes have finally clicked for me, and I'm having a blast! Gonna have to find more flakes...


trying playing with flakes like Marlin Flake, Rainers LGF, and solini silver label. I love playing with long flakes can cut the flakes to size, as they say play with your food hehehe
troy


----------



## Nachman

MarkC said:


> FVF again. Flakes have finally clicked for me, and I'm having a blast! Gonna have to find more flakes...


You should try St James Flake then. It is FVF with a good dose of Perique.


----------



## dmkerr

Uhle's Perfection Plug Burley in an Ismael Baglan meerschaum carved into the likeness of the puppet from the Saw series of movies.


----------



## Savvy

Currently working my way through a bowl of Three Nuns in my Rad Davis. Tried the "pancake stack" method with the tobacco disks and it definitely slows the smoke down. Might have to experiment back and forth a few more times to figure out which way I prefer, but I definitely see how the slower smoldering of the tobacco can really open up the doors of complexity to this blend -- as if I didn't like it enough already...


----------



## WWhermit

Anniversary Kake this morning.

Anniversary Kake
Drift away on clouds of smoke
Puff on endliss bliss

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

I came home for a lunchtime smoke with the intention of having a bowl from the pouch of Middleton's Apple that arrived today, but went with Old Gowrie instead. I don't remember Apple smelling like orangutan crap back in the seventies! On the other hand, thinking of some of the other things I smoke back then, maybe I was just a clueless oaf with no taste...


----------



## Garin

I'm back in the Frozen North now, so I thought I'd load up an Irish Flake into the ol' tankard. I've been smoking mostly EMP in my puff meer lately, so this was a huuuge switch. As usual, the first quarter of the bowl has me wondering why I like this stuff, but then for the rest it all comes rushing back to me. I love this stuff.


----------



## ruralhipster

Garin said:


> I'm back in the Frozen North now, so I thought I'd load up an Irish Flake into the ol' tankard. I've been smoking mostly EMP in my puff meer lately, so this was a huuuge switch. As usual, the first quarter of the bowl has me wondering why I like this stuff, but then for the rest it all comes rushing back to me. I love this stuff.


Smoked a bowl of EMP shoveling the drive, I hope to smoke it in a situation were I cn take the time to enjoy the delicate flavor tomorrow am. I am looking forward to my Irish Flake arriving next week. In the mean time I'm working my way through a tin of Erinmore; tonight in my african meer bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I finally tried the Apple. Frankly, if I had to choose between this and Mixture 79, I'd have a tough time. I cannot believe I used to smoke this. I remembered it as having a sweet hint of apples rather than a mixture of tobacco and those damned gelled air freshener things...


----------



## InsidiousTact

ABF in a cob which I've smoked tambo in a couple of times and that's it. I'm not sure if this light hint of sweet aftertaste is part of the tambo ghost or not, but it's not too shabby. I see an experiment in the future...


----------



## WWhermit

MarkC said:


> Okay, I finally tried the Apple. Frankly, if I had to choose between this and Mixture 79, I'd have a tough time. I cannot believe I used to smoke this. I remembered it as having a sweet hint of apples rather than a mixture of tobacco and those damned gelled air freshener things...


Sometimes, Mark, you can't go back!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, I think you're right. Fortunately, in this case, I no longer want to!  
Back to Old Gowrie...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. Fortunately, in this case, I no longer want to!
> Back to Old Gowrie...


How do you find Old Gowrie compared to to Marlin Flake? Rattray's indicates they are similar blends.

Today I have a first ever bowl of G&H Bright CR Flake ready to go. I'm interested to see how this one compares to the others. It's supposed to be pure carolina virginias. I couldn't detect any lakeland essence in smelling the contents of the jar, so perhaps this one got spared the grandma treatment...


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> How do you find Old Gowrie compared to to Marlin Flake? Rattray's indicates they are similar blends.


I can see that; they're both 'raisiny' rather than 'grassy' like HOTW. Like every other Virginia I've come to admire, both took a while for me to 'learn'. Marlin Flake seemed a bit more intense.


----------



## Commander Quan

Smoking some OGS in a estate Brebbia Ninja 1001 I received last week. This pipe takes a folded flake perfectly. I've never had a pipe where I haven't had to trim the top of the flake sticking out of the bowl, or use an extra half a flake to fill it up.


----------



## dccraft

Breaking in my refurbed LL Bean with some MacBaren Gold.


----------



## Natedogg

Had a long day. I had to go to work (work is stressful enough), leave early for my daughter's interview to get into a charter school (and she got in for 3rd grade next year), got both cars paid off, ran around running more errands, all with only having 2 bowls of MB NF today. Then we all went to IHOP and had breakfast for dinner and I over stuffed myself on all-you-can-eat pancakes. We then went home and I cracked the tin of Irish Flake owaindav sent me.

It craked open with a "psssh" and I could smell it instantly. I grabbed a flake and rubbed out that slightly moist slice of pure perfection and stuffed the bowl. I then went out to the shed, flipped on the heater and sat down. I cliked open the Zippo and light the top and watched it grow. That was the best "Ahhh" moment this year when I took that first puff, sat down, and relaxed. Thank you Irish Flake for 45 minutes of pure relaxation, and thank you Dave for providing that moment.

Cheers Brothers.


----------



## MarkC

I loaded up the Baronet EX prince with Dark Birdseye and fired it up. Of course, this was before I looked at TR and saw warnings of heavy nicotine. This could be a short bowl...

Hey Mike: I may be warming to it a bit! I can taste the floral notes now, which I was really hoping for in this stuff.


----------



## Blue_2

Having some Irish Flake in a Peterson 303 after a long day.


----------



## Garin

I loaded up a long-neglected Peterson 305 system pipe with just shy of two coins of escudo. It got a little chilly so I only made it 2/3 through, but it'll be (hopefully) a good DGT for tomorrow!


----------



## laloin

had some ER in my bent dublin, now I can say after finishing the tin save a flake and few crumbs, ER and me just don't like each other. oh well back to trying something else from C&D
Hey MarkC when I smoke Marlin flakes, I get alot of fruity notes, and a long anisic/licorice finish, you get that too. that and the flakes smells like dried apericots heh
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob, followed by a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Country Gentleman corncob and finally a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.ipe: I folded and stuffed one whole delicious black long flake of Stonehaven in this tall pipe and it was absolutely fantastic. The London Mixture has become one of my favorites; the flavor was so very delightful. The Twist Flake was a good ending to this evening; the sequence of these tobaccos transitioned so well from one great smoke to another.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## WWhermit

Coffee-Cup is back! How ya feelin?

Today I had my second bowl of Solani's White & Black. Still tasting and testing.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

WWhermit said:


> Coffee-Cup is back! How ya feelin?
> 
> Today I had my second bowl of Solani's White & Black. Still tasting and testing.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Thanks WWHermit! It is so good to be back and My upper respiratory infection is finally gone.:happy: I can taste my tobacco again!:hippie: Dang it! Boy did I miss it.:nod:


----------



## Jack Straw

Welcome back Moe!


----------



## Nachman

I usually smoke heavy latakia blends, but felt like a change today and popped open a two year old tin of Red Rapperee. I really enjoyed it. The moisture in the tin was just right for smoking. Smells mostly of Orientals with maybe a whisper of latakia. The taste is of a Virginia Oriental mix with an occasional possibility of "Is that a little taste of Latakia?" The room note is a lot lighter than other tobaccos I smoke. Nice change up.


----------



## Reverie Forest

G'mornin', all. Before I head off to work, it's some Virginia Woods in my Bjarne rhodesian. It's an indoor smoke for me, due to the blasted winds hitting us again!


----------



## neonblackjack

I just had my first try of Orlik Golden Sliced. Mmm so sweet and delicious. I'm definitely going to be trying more Va flakes in the future. 
It burned great, with only a couple of relights, never bit, and always tasted rich. When it was all gone, I shook out the ash and looked to the bottom of the bowl to see why it was out. I couldn't believe it was gone so soon! :smoke:


----------



## WWhermit

Only time for a quick pipe this morning while walking the doggie. Milk & Honey was the choice. Always burns fast, never hot, but fast.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## cp478

Royal Yacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firedawg

Kendal Chocolate Flake in a Alpha Monarch.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

A nice full bowl of Johnny Mocha THANKS to Phil.


----------



## ultramag

*Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake *in a _Kjeld Sorenson bulldog nosewarmer._


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finally got around to smoking the bowl of G&H Bright CR Flake I loaded up a couple days ago. This one is a mild/medium blend of carolina virginias, so also a relatively mild dose of nic. The lakeland essence on this one is very light. For those of you looking for a light and mild smoke with a touch of the flowery lakeland flavor, give this a try. For those that like their baccy strong and rich and dark, this one will leave you wanting.


----------



## cp478

Ahh tambo at 2:30 am.


----------



## laloin

finally got around to jarring up the box of LTF and LNF that I bought on my recent TAD run.
there was enough crumbs left from the LTF box that I filled my CG cob and wow I had the most enjoyable smoke, no customers coming in every 3 mins, nobody except me the birds chriping, dogs barking 
was just slowing slipping and wow lots of great carmel, butter toffee, and that tangy dressing that PS puts on the LTF. one for the ages 
troy


----------



## InsidiousTact

laloin said:


> finally got around to jarring up the box of LTF and LNF that I bought on my recent TAD run.
> there was enough crumbs left from the LTF box that I filled my CG cob and wow I had the most enjoyable smoke, no customers coming in every 3 mins, nobody except me the birds chriping, dogs barking
> was just slowing slipping and wow lots of great carmel, butter toffee, and that tangy dressing that PS puts on the LTF. one for the ages
> troy


Where do you work that let's you smoke? I want in! Lol


----------



## MarkC

After reading the 'what is a flake pipe' posts elsewhere here, I decided to try smoking a flake of FVF in the most un-flake pipe I have, a Baronet EX prince. It's every thing that shouldn't work. Narrow and tall? Forget it!

Worked fine.


----------



## laloin

InsidiousTact said:


> Where do you work that let's you smoke? I want in! Lol


I'm a lowely employee of a outdoor golf driving range, and I usually work swing shift. Which means when the sun goes down, business goes down with it. So I have alot of dead time, good time to smoke my pipe outside, and people don't give me dirity looks, just "OMG what is that your smoking, smells great" or something similar 
troy


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> After reading the 'what is a flake pipe' posts elsewhere here, I decided to try smoking a flake of FVF in the most un-flake pipe I have, a Baronet EX prince. It's every thing that shouldn't work. Narrow and tall? Forget it!
> 
> Worked fine.


Mark your starting to scare me now, perhaps you shouldn't have smoked that last joint of wacky tobacco when you were young heheeh
troy


----------



## Troutman22

Christmas Cheer 2009 in a Pete system 312


----------



## Kevin Keith

Mac B Navy Flake in a well used MM Gentleman. Delish.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

SG 1792 Flake thanks to Commonsenseman (Jeff) in my new Comoy that also arrived in the mail today!!!!


----------



## Habanolover

Nightcap in my PUFF 2010 pipe. This is a big damn bowl but I love it.


----------



## Natedogg

IF for me, but I'm so tired right now I couldn't really enjoy it.


----------



## laloin

Mac Baren Navy flake in my bent dublin well enjoyable smoke. Hanging out at my favorite B&M
troy


----------



## CWL

Smoking Grousemoor Plug in my Puff 2010 pipe.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Scotty's Old Red tonight


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster


----------



## cp478

Tonights smoke was unfortunately my cruiser.
I have spent the last three hours coughing my head off after it caught fire.
I think I have had enough smoke for a while!


----------



## Reverie Forest

Yenidje Supreme in a Bjarne Rhodesian, followed by Classic Burley Kake in a Savinelli Billiard. It's a desert kinda day...


----------



## MarkC

Starting out with FVF in a Stanwell Legend 63.


----------



## commonsenseman

cp478 said:


> Tonights smoke was unfortunately my cruiser.
> I have spent the last three hours coughing my head off after it caught fire.
> I think I have had enough smoke for a while!


Dude.....

1792 on the drive home today.


----------



## Troutman22

Peterson Summertime 2010 in a Kaywoodie Large Billiard


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sir Walter Raleigh in the Gentleman


----------



## Troutman22

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Ben Wade Prince


----------



## Habanolover

Just finished a bowl of Stonehaven in a cob. I just love smoking a cob sometimes. Makes me feel like I am in the mountains running of some shine from the still. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Mastro de Paja Castanea dublin, followed by FMOTT in a GBD 5th Avenue.


----------



## cp478

cp478 said:


> Tonights smoke was unfortunately my cruiser.
> I have spent the last three hours coughing my head off after it caught fire.
> I think I have had enough smoke for a while!


But I'm okay guys!


----------



## Natedogg

PS LNF for me tonight. I'm so tired i'm about to fall over so I needed something simple but enjoyable.


----------



## TXsmoker

cp478 said:


> But I'm okay guys!


Damn Charlie, glad you are ok. Some substandard wiring?


----------



## johnmoss

PS LTF in a Pete bulldog


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster earlier, now it's Presbyterian Mixture in my 2011 Puff pipe.


----------



## laloin

Frog Morton across the pond in my CG cob, yummy leather, red wine notes. and some sweetness from the Virginas 
troy


----------



## Troutman22

1Q in a cob for the morning smoke. Now I am enjoying Larry's Blend in a David Jones handmade


----------



## Kevin Keith

MacB Navy Flake/MM Gentleman


----------



## Nachman

started with Red Rapperee in a Hardcastle zulu then GLP Meridian in an Eriksen Bulldog.The Meridian has improved quite a bit with being open for about three weeks.


----------



## Jeff10236

Last night, some bulk Amaretto (about 2 years old) from Faders (MD tobacco store) smoked in a Peterson Standard System #303. 

Tonight, I'm going to go for something different. I love the flavor of a good Amaretto pipe tobacco, but I've never had one without at least mild bite and I don't want any bite tonight (at least, not from my tobacco  ). I'm in the mood for a mild English. I may go with a Virginia/Burley and smoke some W.O. Larsen Old Fashioned, but probably a mild English. I'll probably either smoke a bulk blend from another local store (not sure what they call it), or 4noggin's "Bald Headed Teacher", probably in my Peterson Kinsale Bulldog, Peterson Killarney bent billiard, or my Savinelli Saturnia #616 (yeah, I really like bent billiards). .


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

McCelland 3 oak Thanks to Andrew!!!! WOW AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Firedance in a Mastersen Freehand this afternoon.


----------



## Firedawg

Since it seems that PS lately is the hot number I had me some nice PS Bullseye in a Alpha Dublin for a latenight treat.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster. (Hey, Sounds7; forget what I said about not opening another tin for a year... )


----------



## laloin

Marlin Flake rubbed out, smoked in my CG cob. Think some Perique got mixxed into the Marlin Flake. even thou Marlin flake is just Virginia. probley what happen is the tin I carry to work has a bunch of loose bits of odd and ends and when I was rubbing the Marlin flake out, some Va/per got mixxed in.
Interesting thou with Perique in the mix heheh
troy


----------



## Reverie Forest

For this morning/night/whateverthehell (it's a twelve hour shift for me 2AM-2PM), I've got some Froggie across the Pond, Yenidje Supreme, and Classic Burley Kake to keep me awake and happy.


----------



## Kevin Keith

MacB Plumcake/Jobey bent pot


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of JFG Medium Flake last night thanks to Owaindav, thanks Dave!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had some McClelland 2045 Oriental Mixture this morning. I like this one. Almost as much as I like 2020 Matured Cake. Perhaps I'm not familiar with the flavor of orientals, but if these are representative of the genre, I'm a new big fan. I'm going to have to get a pound or so of each to jar up and let gather some age.

Also had a bowl of C&D Burley Flake #3. Not such a big fan of this one. Nic was abundant here (read: almost had to put it down) and the smoke was kinda harsh and bitter. Have to try this one mixed with SWR to tone down the harshness and add a dash of sweetness.


----------



## Nachman

Red Rapparree and MM965 today


----------



## Cpuless

A bowl of Peterson's University Flake in my La Rocca Due while on a walk thanks to some fine spring weather. It was 46 and clear outside today.


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Exhausted Rooster today, in a series of MM cobs.


----------



## owaindav

commonsenseman said:


> Had a bowl of JFG Medium Flake last night thanks to Owaindav, thanks Dave!


Most welcome friend! What did you think of it? Was the aroma incredible still?

Oh, and for me it was Golden Extra from Brian (sounds7) in my Neerup. (I think it's a take on a cutty shape. Kind of cutty meets billiard.) Earlier I had Standard Mixture Mild in my Neerup pot.


----------



## Blue_2

Escudo in a Peterson 303.


----------



## MarkC

A lunchtime smoke of ABF. Does this stuff cake like nobody's business, or is it just me? The next time a newbie asks about building cake I think I'll just respond "fold and stuff one flake of ABF in your new pipe, smoke it, then ream to the desired thickness of cake".


----------



## User Name

LNF- in a ozark moutain pipe from MM 
Balkan Supreme- in a Bjarne viking virgin
Oriental Supreme- in a Bjarne viking Houston light.
Hearth and Home House of lords- in a Boswell churchwarden

Note about those cheapie ozark mountain pipes. I had my doubts, and I'm damn sure they're not briar (or cherry or maple for that matter) but they are fine smokers. Once a cake is built up, they're great. It's just a pain in the ass to get them going since there's no bowl coating "as-new"


----------



## laloin

LNF in my HIS bend Dublin, really enjoyable smoke. 
troy


----------



## Troutman22

SG FVF in an Arley Curtz handmade.


----------



## shannensmall

Woke up today round 1 (I have it really rough huh) to a bowl of LTF, and am now enjoying some Brown Bogie.


----------



## Nachman

Red Rapperree this AM, GLP Meridian this evening.


----------



## Natedogg

Irish Flake and single malt for me. I am determined to destroy myself tonight on IF if I have to burn a hole in this pipe. IF makes me happy.


----------



## Blue_2

Mac Baren's Dark Twist Roll Cake in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Anniversary Kake in a Wessex Brandy with a few Crown Royals!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

owaindav said:


> Most welcome friend! What did you think of it? Was the aroma incredible still?


Smelled & tasted awesome!

It reminded me a lot of Esoterica Peacehaven, I wonder if it could be the same thing :hmm:

Thanks for the extra samples with the lighter Dave, can't believe I didn't send you any extras!

Had a bowl of LGF & a bowl of Erinmore Flake today while running errands in the pickup.


----------



## Jivey

C&D #1 Burley from John, indigosmoke. I have to say he forgot to send the disclaimer... I see 2 TVs in front of me and the room is slightly spinning. Very strong but good stuff!


----------



## bierundtabak

Irish Flake in my no name bent. Weather around here is getting warmer, although at night it's still cold. :frown:


----------



## Firedawg

Orlik Golden Sliced in My newly acquired Peterson 314 Meerschaum. This has to be the coolest smoke I ever had so far.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jivey said:


> C&D #1 Burley from John, indigosmoke. I have to say he forgot to send the disclaimer... I see 2 TVs in front of me and the room is slightly spinning. Very strong but good stuff!


LOL. Glad you enjoyed it Jesse. It is a pretty strong tobacco, but I think all the IF I've smoked has turned my blood into a 50% nicotine/50% plasma blend.


----------



## MarkC

The last couple of days and today I've been comparing a seven month old tin of Opening Night to an eighteen month old tin. Someone (sorry; can't remember who you were!) asked me to post on the differences when I did this, so here are the three differences I notice in the two:

1. The color of the tobacco in the older tin has lightened considerably. The flakes have also degraded to a point. This leads me to believe that a fifteen old tin of the stuff will be a white shag.. 

2. While the taste hasn't changed drastically (the flavors are a touch stronger, while the overall impact is a bit smoother, but not much), the sweetness level is noticeably higher.

3. The tin aroma changed dramatically. I remember reading an article by Greg Pease about the anaerobic microbes doing their thing in there; apparently their thing involves something very stinky. I'm thinking lots of reproduction and defecation, which means their living the dream I had at thirteen: lots of food and sex. Lucky bastards. Seriously, this stuff positively reeeked when I opened it. No, that's not a spelling error, 'reek' just wouldn't be enough to cover it. Fortunately, this went away after a bit of airing, but what a stench!

It's been fun comparing the two as the only other comparison I've made like this was about six months vs fourteen with HOTW, which frankly, didn't really offer much of a difference. I think I'll push my 'initial target' up to two years...


----------



## Kevin Keith

This morning it's Mac B Plumcake in my Sav Standing Canadian. With a strong brew of Folgers. Not bad for the day after Montag.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Thank you, Mark, for the comparison of the different aged tobaccos. I got cracking up when you explain that it reeked. I always expect to be able to burry my nose in my freshly opened tin saying, "ooooh yeaaaahhh." But to cringe and jump back...that's too funny.

So for me, I'm enjoying, or rather trying to enjoy some Yenidge Supreme in my Bjarne rhodiesian. The thing is that I retrohale consistently to gather as much flavour as I can. Sadly, this irritates my sinuses if I've been smoking a bit more than usual, which I have been. Sooo, maybe it'll be a couple days off from the pipe. At least until my buddy's bachelour party, then I'm bringing the pipe back out with a vengeance!


----------



## Troutman22

1Q in the morning and Peterson Summertime 2010 this evening. Both in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Frog Morton Across the Pond in a MM corncob as drive home from work.


----------



## MarkC

Reverie Forest said:


> I got cracking up when you explain that it reeked. I always expect to be able to burry my nose in my freshly opened tin saying, "ooooh yeaaaahhh." But to cringe and jump back...that's too funny.


Mind you, it smells great now (I'm having another bowl; the 7 month stuff got shoved in a mason jar and put back in the tobacco cabinet), but a few more experiences like that and I'm going to start sneaking up on those fresh tins!


----------



## laloin

PS LBF in my CG cob, enjoyable except for the constant interrruptes from customers heh
troy


----------



## Kevin Keith

Mac B Dark Twist/Country Gentleman. Fantastic.


----------



## Troutman22

Ashton Winding Road in a Kaywoodie. Wow this stuff burns hot! Go slow with it.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

A little 30aks in a Lloyds Lorenzo Dublin!!!!! Smokey!!!!!!!


----------



## Troutman22

Sam G FVF in a Brebbia Bent Blast - Smoke of the month by far!!


----------



## User Name

had some northwoods in an general cob 
heart and home armada in a ozark mountain pipe


----------



## WWhermit

After Brinson's post of his Latest Purchase, I revisited LJ Heart Virginia this morning. Very smooth, perfect lighting and smoke, and had wonderful caramel notes throughout the entire bowl. 

After this other sampling, I will buy some more of this for sure!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## User Name

going out to smoke some AJ's VaPer in my boswell churchwarden


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of University Pipe Tobacco's blend "The Dean"(from Pipesandtobaccos.com). Now this is about as square dead center for a full, solid english blend as I've had. Absolutely a delight to smoke from the first light to the fine grey ash at the bottom. This one is going on the re-order list.


----------



## shannensmall

GnH Coconut Twist in my stonewarden.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had 1792 the past few days, probably 5-6 bowls worth. Just can't get enough of that stuff!


----------



## MarkC

Today was Presbyterian Mixture and Opening Night. Next is half a bowl of something or other that was left in a pipe either yesterday or the day before. It's got to be either Opening Night or Hamborger Veermaster. We'll see...


----------



## indigosmoke

1792 in a GBD Prestige Zulu I picked up to dedicate to this blend.


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> 1792 in a GBD Prestige Zulu I picked up to dedicate to this blend.


Not bad for a "vanilla" blend huh


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> Not bad for a "vanilla" blend huh


It's a very nice blend indeed. I wish there where a few other aromatics out there that had the nic kick of 1792. The funny thing is I found the two other SG aromatics I've tried, Celtic Talisman and Fire Dance Flake, disappointing, but I guess they all can't be winners. Still, when I feel like a heavily cased tobacco or a taste of vanilla sweetness 1792 fits the bill quite well. I don't think I could smoke it quite as often as some of it's most ardent fans, it's just too sweet for me, but I do enjoy a bowl every day or two. I picked up the GBD because let's face it, this baby can haunt a pipe like Casper on crack, but for such a nice tobacco it's worth dedicating a pipe IMO. Of course you've already been warned that I'm going to have to send my Uncle Vinnie over to break your legs if I run out before SG decides to favor our shores with additional supplies you 1792 pusher.


----------



## User Name

just had some uni flake that I just bought in an ozark mountain pipe.

I'm still trying to get used to smoking something with burley in it, hopefully it'll grow on me like coffee/black tea/kombucha did. I want to be able to smoke C&D blends and enjoy them!

I figured uni flake is a good place to start.

OTC blends are just bleh to me.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

McClelland's A.M. Pipe, their EMP match, this morning. Pretty average. Nothing amiss but nothing that makes you want another.

This afternoon I lit up a bowl of G&H Dark Flake Unscented. Mid-way through the bowl, the proverbial mule kicked me in the gut and I had to put it down. This one packs a punch for sure, but I like it a lot. It has a very deep, rich, and earthy flavor. It is like Dark Bird's Eye on steroids. 

If you are a fan of strong blends like Tambolaka, 1792, and Kajun Kake, you will probably like this one.


----------



## laloin

Frog Morton across the Pond in my CG cob, smoking in the cold windy raining afternoon, and lucked out just as I finished the bowl, the boss calls and tells me to shut the range down for the night 
hmmmmm Mbearer are you a 1792 pusher now are you heheh, and John I'm still getting your bomb ready heheh
troy


----------



## Natedogg

Just had some IF in my H.I.S. rusticated. I like that pipe because it's a great smoker and it has a larger bowl but not huge. I have beat the crap out of that pipe and it still looks as good as new (it was my first Briar).


----------



## SmoknTaz

Been really enjoying Marlin Flake. Just finished my 3rd bowl of it for the week.


----------



## laloin

had a half and half flake of ER and LNF the small piece of LNF was what was left of my newbie sample and I didn't want it to goto waste. Smoked in my H.I.S bent Dublin.
interesting smoke...let just say I won't be doing that mixture again hehe
troy


----------



## jtree26

Just smoked my first bowl of PS Bullseye Flake, tasty stuff.


----------



## Rock31

Just had some Squadron Leader sent to me by Donnie...each bowl is getting better and better as I head down this new slope.


----------



## Cpuless

On a rare special occasion, I was able to smoke two bowls tonight. Enjoyed a delightful bowl of crystal covered FVF on a nice walk this afternoon with my girlfriend. Then I had a bowl of Trout Stream while grilling dinner shortly there after. The FVF was stunning and the Trout Stream made a nice counterpoint to the evening.


----------



## MarkC

A rare occasion for me as well; just one bowl.  Opening Night for me, and now I think I'm heading for bed. I'm beat today!


----------



## SmoknTaz

In honor of IPSD I celebrated it with FVF in a Hilson Bolero.


----------



## kneepa

"celebrating" pipe day reading puff posts smoking St.James Woods in a GLEN Tinsky.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Virginia Spice in a Savinelli Smooth Porto Cervo 802 canadian, followed by Trout Stream in a custom made dublin/calabash for IPSD (for starters). 

Dublalabash (dublin/calabash):


----------



## cp478

Straight Tambo in a very large brebbia lovat. It is feeling like a larger and larger bowl by the puff!


----------



## indigosmoke

It's Irish Flake and Peretti's Somerset Slices for me the afteroon. EMP and 1792 on tap for this evening.


----------



## Natedogg

It's been 1792 today, Peterson IO (I am really loving this stuff), SBC Mississippi River, more IO, and I will have a bowl of IF to finish off IPSD.

IPSD has given me an excuse to go overboard smoking today.


----------



## commonsenseman

Anny Kake first, then afterwards I'll probably give in & have a bowl of 1792.


----------



## smokinmojo

Mac Baren Mixtutre in a Custombilt.
Samuel Gawith Grousemoor in a Pipa Croci.
Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a BC.

:rockon:


----------



## User Name

Anni Kake and some Balkan Supreme


----------



## oa457

some HOTW


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Flake in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Penzance in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob.ipe: The Kendal Flake smoked so well in this tall pipe; I dried it out for one hour. The London Mixture has become one of my favorites the flavor was distinct and robust without being overpowering. The Penzance is a little over 6 months old; I sat back and sipped slowly on this pipe enjoying this delicious wispy flavorful smoke curl around my nose.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Hoegaarden witbier-biere blanche" brew and "by golly" this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

just a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookself this evening at work.. way this doesn't taste like any burley I've smoked. Was really picking up the different tones, from spooky, citrus, tangy to musty heheh
think I might have this pipe smoking down, then again only when I can smoked a bowl down to ash and not lots of ash and unburnt dottle 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Finishing the day with a bowl of McClelland's Oriental Mixture No. 6. I haven't been that impressed with their oriental blends, but this one isn't bad.


----------



## Zeabed

Beginning President's Day with a bowl of SG St. James Flake in my old Savorys _Argyll_ #140, a diplomat shape.


----------



## dmkerr

G&H Glengarry Flake in a Baki Tulip.

Didn't George Washington have something to do with tulips? Ah, maybe it was a cherry tree. But GW can pound before I smoke a cherry tobacco.


----------



## Nachman

Because of winter weather about to set in again I bought a couple of Dunhill aromatics hoping to find something That I could stand to smoke that my wife could stand to smell. Just tried Dunhill MM10700. It is a high grade straight burley with a light topping. To me the topping is similar to Boswell's Best but a little lighter and with a different tobacco base. NASTY. I havn't found but one aromatic I liked and they don't make it any more. I will try the Dunhill A20000 I bought tomorrow after I have gotten rid of the aftertaste of this one but don't have much hope. If I don't like it I will never buy another aromatic.


----------



## User Name

I reeeeeally want a bowel of anni kake right now. But I also want some H&H strikeforce.

hmm.


----------



## Commander Quan

1792 in it's little red Pete.


----------



## indigosmoke

Commander Quan said:


> 1792 in it's little red Pete.


That sounds like a nice combination.


----------



## Keith63

Frog Morton on the Town in my CG cob for the drive home

Then some Bob's choc. flake for desert in a Peterson


----------



## Jeff10236

Just came in from having a bowl of Esoterica's Margate in my MM corn cob. Very nice, great winter smoke. Smooth, cool, and with that campfire/fireplace smell. It's only my second bowl of the stuff now, but I'm really starting to love it.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Having some Esoterica Blackpool, complements of WWhermit. I'm liking this one quite a bit. Thanks Tim!

Also, just loaded up the last bowl from a tin of BBF for later tonight. Fortunately I was able to put a few lbs. away before the SG drought last spring so the end of the tin is not the end of the BBF. Whew.


----------



## User Name

PS Lux. Navy in a cob.

This blend tastes funky to me if I try to smoke it in a briar. Same with bullseye and lux twist.


----------



## Troutman22

Drying out some FVF right now that will soon be torched in a Peterson Bent.


----------



## Natedogg

MacBaren Navy Flake all day, and just had a bowl of UF.


----------



## MarkC

Presbyterian Mixture in my Altinok 134.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I folded and stuffed one whole beautiful black Stonehaven flake in this tall General pipe, lit it up and "oh my" pure ecstasy; I truly love this tobacco.:hippie: I have not had BullsEye Flake in a while and it smoked so well and the Maple Street was a nice ending touch to this evening. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

smoked my 1st ever bowl of FVF from my newbie sample pak sent by Ron soo many months ago. I stuck the 4 flakes in a canning jar and let them sit for a few months.
Loved it hayish/grassish notes 1st half of the bowl and then raisens/dates notes the rest of the way..but now I know why they call it Full Virginia Flake, it's got a Nictine dose.
one sure way I'm gonna quit my cig habit is to smoke more full body blends like FVF 
thanks ron really enjoying my newbie sample pak
tro


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane's Black Forest, a very flavorful and high quality aromatic, in a Bjarne Smooth Bent Brandy.


----------



## Commander Quan

I found a baggie of Tamboo that Jeff sent me a while ago and decided it mix it with some 1792 in the 03 shape Killarney. That will wake you up in the morning.


----------



## Nachman

Anni Kake with a little age on it this morning. A pleasant smoke.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just finishing up a bowl of Exhausted Rooster.



Nachman said:


> Anni Kake with a little age on it this morning. A pleasant smoke.


Thanks Nick for deciding on my one!


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in a Stanwell sandblasted billiard.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Frog Morton Across the Pond.


----------



## donovanrichardson

I had a delicious bowl of Cornell and Diehl Autumn Evening. Great aromatic that I would definitely buy! This was a great sample from Dan!


----------



## User Name

Uni-flake with some PS lux. navy mixed in. Figured i'd try something different.

Tasted yummy!


----------



## Reverie Forest

Exhausted Rooster. I've tried this in flake form, fully rubbed out, and ready rubbed. The latter certainly gives me the most pleasurable smoke. Smoked this one in the morning on my back porch, as I watched the sun rise. Wonderful.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p The London Mixture has such a nice flavor and I must buy more. I have not had the Chocolate Flake in a while and I had a need for something different; the flavor was delightful. The Tambolaka was powerful and smooth with a kick to it; this tobacco is the "real thing" yielding no excuses just great flavor.:yo: Earlier this evening I picked a bunch of Collard Greens from my Collard Green Tree which will be used tomorrow; My Collard Green tree is now 21/2 feet tall and is doing well in this cooler weather.:thumb: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Christmas Cheer 2005 (courtesy of WWHermit) in a Sav Churchwarden to end a pleasant winter evening. Lovely aged VA blend. Left just a peppery tickle instead of the usual McC VA bite. Fantastic stuff. Glad I have a tin of 2010 stashed away. 

I don't turn to the churchwarden often. I've certainly enjoyed tonight. Relaxed introspective puffs. Life could use more churchwarden smokes.


----------



## User Name

Just smoked some Penzance to celebrate my tobacco victory today.


----------



## Natedogg

Had me some CCP earlier, and I think I might have another bowl to get my thoughts straight on it.


----------



## Rock31

McClelland 3 Oak thanks to Donnie!

This baccy is wonderful.


----------



## WWhermit

A little pissed. I've had a cold/allergy attack for the past week so far, and haven't had a pipe in 5 days. I don't miss the nicotine, just the break from reality that I've come to enjoy while sitting down with the pipe.

Hopefully this will break soon, and I can get back on track with the Syrian sampling from the Enormous Captain, and the Jack Knife Plug from drastic_quench.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX.p The Stonehaven and the Penzance rewarded me with some absolutely fantastic flavors. I sat back and sipped on my pipes and I was in ecstasy. Both of these tobaccos had been aged for only 6 months but the flavors were fantastic.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew while watching "Rose Red" by Stephen King; this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

One flake of ABF. It just went out after an hour and a half, but I'll bet there's more left in there...


----------



## Firedawg

Was up all night so I made it a "Flake Night"
PS LTF, PS LNF, Orlik Golden Sliced and final Bobs Chocolate Flake

It was a good night!


----------



## User Name

Just smoked some MacBaren Vanilla Cream from a noob trade with RJPuffs. For once, I could actually taste the flavor of an aromatic, as long as I went smooth and slow. It bit a little, nothing too bad though.

My clothes smell like amazing Vanilla now, I can only imagine what it would be like for others around me. Going to give it a girlfriend test.

Thanks again Ron.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Didn't win the lottery this time around but was able to get a couple tins of Penzance so I'm celebrating with the same.


----------



## Blue_2

G.L. Pease Westminster in a Peterson 'Old English' Lovat


----------



## WWhermit

Today I was finally healthy enough to break my fast. I celebrated with Ruins of Isengard, generously gifted to me by Captain Enormous.

This was my first aromatic english, and I must say that I quite enjoyed it! I'm fond of english blends, but not overly crazy about them; the aromatic quality of this blend made it very enjoyable! Thanks Cap!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for a bowl of Union Square.

I opened this tin of Union Square the other day, and you're not going to believe what I found in the tin: real flakes! Have they changed the process, or is this just an oddball freak tin? The flakes are about the size of ABF or Orlik Golden Sliced in length, and about as wide as two ABFs. Plus, they're stacked rather than standing up on edge. Thicker than either by a good bit, and still looser (no way you're going to pick one up by the corner and wave it around), but 'flakey' enough to fold and stuff with no difficulty. I like!


----------



## laloin

bowl of Frog Morton across the Pond in my CG cob in the cold and rainy night at work, was not in the mood for a Virginia 
troy


----------



## mike t

anni kake in a hardcastle walnut x3, savinelli octavia,mauro armellini then a bowl of erinmore flake in a stanwell majesticshape 56 and some folgers black silk


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: The FVF was excellent and this time I dried it out for 2 hours and it was a treat. I folded and stuffed the Twist Flake in this tall pipe and it yielded a smooth complex flavorful experience.:yo: Tonight I sat back and sipped slowly on my pipes while enjoying an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew; what a great way to end the day.:drinking:​


----------



## Rock31

Frog Morton Across the Pond....tomorrow who knows


----------



## laloin

Had a really really good enjoyable bowl of MacBaren Navy flake, folding and stuffing using Jeff's method. 
I wasn't having to constantly relight, if fact set a new record, kept the tobacco burning for 20 mins without a relight 
thanks jeff
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name briar bent.p The Exhausted Rooster was too exhausted and I was not happy; maybe the rooster should have left those hens alone.:bawling: The Penzance was excellent in this very tall pipe yielding a delicious flavorful smoke lasting 13/4 hours. The Maple Street was an encellent ending to my evening adventure yielding a delicious flavor exhibiting that nice aromatic maple flavor.:wave: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which was excellent.:martini:


----------



## ruralhipster

Tried to have a bowl of 1Q in a Nording signature, damn cold made it pointless so I gave up and had a bowl of Uni Flake in an african meer instead.


----------



## laloin

bowl of GLP Union square in my Peterson prince pipe. nice smoke. and I like how the Plip points the smoke to the roof of your mouth. Nice grass/hay notes, with some sweetness
troy


----------



## MarkC

Union Square, probably followed by the half bowl of Presbyterian Mixture I just remembered from last night...


----------



## User Name

I just smoked my first bowl of exhausted rooster, courtesy of Ron. The Burley is the main player for me, but it is a nice burley (I really enjoyed it, which is a strange thought for me :shocked: ). The perique was here and there and it made things interesting.

No Virginia detected. Only in the "baggie" aroma.

Very tasty, again buttery like Ron described in his review. Got some good N out of it too. This blend makes me want to try other burleys and other C&D offerings. 

Me still likey the Bayou Morning mas. :tongue1:


----------



## MarkC

I started the day with Peter Stokkbye's Vanilla Cream. Not bad; much better than the MacBaren Vanilla I tried previously.


----------



## mbearer

Kicked off the day with some Bayou Morning, never a bad way to go  

Had some Consummate Gentleman on the ride home and I am torn on that one... I was expecting it to be more well rounded from the tin but all I get is the Latakia.. Not bad just not what I was looking for from the tin.. 

Having a couple of slices of 3p right now... Perfect, no, REALLY REALLY good... Yeah I will give it that  I see a couple more tins going into the hole. It is one beautiful plug too. Watch out when lighting this stuff though easily triples in size when the flame hits it. 
Mike


----------



## dccraft

Had a nice bowl from a local tobacconist (Buffalo Traders) of a house blend called "No-bite Burley". Very nice.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

The Exhausted Rooster has been getting some extra playtime here lately and joined me for the morning ride in. Nice dose of perique that poked and prodded at my empty stomach. 

Marlin Flake got the flame for the ride home. Solid virginia, but I don't see ordering more of this one. Not when its cousin HOTW sits muzzled in its sealed yellow tin begging to see the light of the match.

Tonight will be some aged Mississippi Mud, complements of mbearer from a while back. Thanks Mike!


----------



## User Name

since I just got it in, I figured I'd end the night with some Billy Budd.

Upon lighting, the flavored was really really light :hmm:, and I figured something was wrong because of how strong people claim it to be.

Then, the tobacco got settled in, and it was amazing.

I could really taste the cigar leaf and burley in the blend, the latakia was there a lot in the beginning, but quickly took the backseat in this ride. 

I didn't notice too much virginia, my mouth was too busy dealing with the all the power.

It was great, wonderful, and amazing.

At the last third of the bowl, I got up to feed my dog and whoa, I stumbled a little. :brick:

Good dose of Medicine N, just what the Doctor prescribed.

Love this stuff, great nightcap. Wonder what its like in the morning :cf.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small Meerschaum.p I dried out the Navy Flake for 1/2 hour and it smoked so well with its unique flavor pattern. The Oriental Supreme really "hit the spot" that I was looking for and finally the Tambolaka really "put the top on the jar"; it was powerful, flavorful and kicked butt.:thumb: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening!:martini:


----------



## Jack Straw

McCranie's Red Ribbon in my Peterson Mark Twain.


----------



## mbearer

An outstanding bowl of Escudo to start the day.. Thanks MarkC  

And I have a bowl of Exhausted Rooster packed for the ride home... I am a little nervous about keeping it lit on the road but I am hoping being in the pipe all day will help it combust well on the way home...


----------



## commonsenseman

Anniversary Kake outside since we're having a heat wave here (in the 30's).


----------



## Nachman

MM965 this morning. Anni Kake this afternoon. Both outside, temps in low 70s.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Long day at work - I must seriously unwind, Lord help me!
So as I sit out back on the patio, watching the mountains turn pink in front of me as the sun sets behind me, I sip some merlot and puff on some Hal o the Wynd. So far, very pleasant and relaxing.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice weather here in Iowa today, hovered around 50 which was warm enough to pull a lawnchair out and sit in the sun!

I smoked a bowl of Erinmore Flake that was aged at least 5 years it appears, GREAT smoke in my opinion!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Homemade burley mix this morning, primarily composed of Half&Half with small pinches of other stuff. 

G&H Sweet Whiskey rope in the afternoon. Snipped a few coins off the rope with a cigar cutter, rubbed it out, dried for 30 minutes, then loaded up the pipe. Boys and girls, this was the closest thing to smoking a cigar I have ever had from a pipe. I've had H&H Stogie and C&D Habana Daydream which both had some cigar-ish-ness to them. This one though, this one was like a full strength corojo. It is a G&H blend, so the lakeland essence is there, but it is lightly applied. It has a bit of roughness to it as well, as in I found myself needing to clear my throat from time to time. And it packed a full serving of vitamin N. I don't know that I could have identified the additional flavoring as whiskey, but there is definitely an additional stream of very pleasant and hearty flavors that bursts through the lightly applied lakeland essence. Underlying these is dark earthy tobacco flavor similar to Tambo.

Any of you folks looking for a full-bodied, strong, cigar-like smoke for your pipe, should consider giving this one a try.

Just a fair warning... I loaded a MM Ozark about 3/4 full and had to put it down mid-way through. Strong stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Sounds awesome TJ!


----------



## User Name

I'm thinking of maybe smoking some Billy Budd to put me to bed. 

Tomorrow, I'm bringing a pipe to work to smoke during lunchtime. Really excited.


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoyed my first bowl of Stonehaven tonight on a nice stroll with my girlfriend before grilling some porkchops and onions for dinner. Weather we awesome today. 45 and sunny.


----------



## User Name

Cpuless said:


> Enjoyed my first bowl of Stonehaven tonight on a nice stroll with my girlfriend before grilling some porkchops and onions for dinner. Weather we awesome today. 45 and sunny.


How was it??


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The FVF was exquisite with its delightful and delicious complex flavor; I had dried it out for 3/4 of an hour and it smoked perfectly. The Kendal Flake is a very difficult tobacco for me to prep with drying time; I have tried various durations. This time I rubbed out 3/4 of the bowl with 1/4 remaining in flake form and I dried it out for 1 hour-it smoked beautifully.:hippie: I smoked this blend very slowly, sipping on my pipe and I could taste such a wide variety of subtle delightful flavors; it was a joy.:banana: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

bowl of LTF in my H.I.S bent dublin. lovely smoke, burned down to a fine ash. Course it being a busy day at the range, think half my tobacco went up in smoke, damm shame to heh
troy


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Sweet and Savory, in a Sav Champagne 310 ks. The name describes perfectly this new blend, also smooth & no bite.


----------



## mbearer

Mixed it up again today... I am still holding out opening another jar of Dark Birdseye and turning a blind eye to the 1792 and Dark Flake Scented for a bit.

I wrapped up last night with an incredible 1 hour 45 minute smoke of Happy Brown Bogie in my Baki meer.... That stuff does make me happy I tell ya. Nice thin slices with a cigar cutter that rubbed out into a nice shag.

Started this AM off with some Pasha's Dream.. It's been awhile since I last dreamed of Pasha and it was real good to see her again. My first time having her in the AM too and she fit in really well there. 

On the ride home I had G&H Mix #12 which is really growing on me. 

Just got back from shooting and I am enjoying a bowl of Shandygaff another one I haven't had in months... I really enjoy this one too and it is nice to return to it... 

The last smoke of the night is still up in the air... Tambo? PA? Maybe some LBF? I got some time to decide yet  
Mike


----------



## User Name

Zeabed said:


> H&H Sweet and Savory, in a Sav Champagne 310 ks. The name describes perfectly this new blend, also smooth & no bite.


I'm looking to pick up some of the new Hearth and Home tins when they get back in stock. Have you tried lakeland brickle yet? that one looks interesting.


----------



## dccraft

Had a bowl of H&H Stogie and a bowl of Stokkenbye Silver Nougat. Big contrast between the 2.mg:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

G&H Rum Twist Unsliced this afternoon. Sliced coins off the rope with a cigar cutter, rubbed out 'n dried. Not nearly as good as G&H's Sweet Whiskey, IMO. This one is rougher/harsher and doesn't have the cigar-like character. I'll try this one again mixed with OTC burley to dull the corners and edges and see how that goes.

Something with latakia tonight. Hmmm...


----------



## Natedogg

I popped my tin of Erinmore Flake tonight and broke out the Milano Egg. Tasty stuff indeed.


----------



## Verschnupft

Just finished some G&H Brown Twist in a Tsuge Natural. Small pipe, strong tobacco, turned out to be a good combination.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p These two tobaccos are two of my favorites and they did not disappoint me today; the flavors were outstanding.:yo: I am smoking these two more often because I was able to purchase some more and jar them up. I topped off these delicious smokes with a small glass of brandy and I was a "happy smoker".:martini:


----------



## laloin

bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop in my new Peterson Prince pipe, and then a bowl of MacBaren Virginia #1 in my CG cob
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm on my second bowl of a just-opened tin of Orcilla. Nice!


----------



## WWhermit

Had a bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Savinelli Canadian that is dedicated to virginia flakes. This batch of LBF is about 1 1/2 years aged, and smokes beautifully. 

At first, all golden virignias (such as FVF and LBF) tasted like nothing more than cigarette ash to me. I put them away for a few months, tried them again. A little better this time. Put them away for a few more months, and my palate really developed to the point to where I can appreciate these virginias more and more. Maybe now I'll give FVF another try, see what all the hype is about!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Natedogg

Thanks to DirtyBlackSocks and the NPS, I just had a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster and I really love this stuff. I will buy a bunch of this too.

Next up, 3P's. Let's see what all the hype is about with this being so difficult to deal with.


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoyed a bowl of 1yr old Penzance with a bottle of New Castle ale in the beautiful evening air. It was covered in white crystals and tasted fantastic. Definitely my favorite english blend.


----------



## User Name

Going to try out H&H lakeland brickle!


----------



## neonblackjack

Orlik Golden Sliced and a bit of Remy Martin VSOP cognac. Delicious


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern in a MM Great Dane Spool corncob followed by a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in Savinelli 606 EX.p I decided that I had a taste for something other than my usual and the 1776 was excellent with is smooth complex delightful flavor.:nod: The Squadron Leader was a good transition from the Sterling and it had the great fundamental, no nonsense flavor typical of SG. The Twist Flake made this a great ending to this evening.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which made this a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## CWL

McClellands Grand Oriental Katerini Classic in my new Peterson Belgic. When you puff slowly, it really does taste like curry!


----------



## laloin

bowl of C&D Haunted bookshop in my CG cob this morning with coffee, and then a bowl of Frog Morton in CG cob with a small glass of scotch in the evening
troy


----------



## mbearer

Got in a big box of some of my Tax Return TAD and ended up trying a bowl of Billy Budd... 

and then I followed it up with a bowl of Billy Budd... 

And then this morning on the ride to work I packed a bowl of Billy Budd.... 

Hrm, I think I like this stuff... Doesn't taste at all like what I thought it would in my head. Everything just plays REALLY nice together in the blend and I am enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## Nachman

A nice bowl of Peterson Irish Oak this morning courtesy of Indigosmoke. It is like Anniversary Kake with better tobacco. Highly recommended.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Left some Hal o the Wynd in my tobacco pounch over night to dry out a little, and when I went to fill the pipe had to pinch every last bit out to make for a complete bowl. I think I got some leftovers of other blends, cause this was a bit different...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Continued on my journey through G&H ropes with Black Irish X this afternoon. Not as scary as it sounds; I found this one smoother than the Rum Twist. That said, it is not one I see myself smoking by itself much but I can see using it as a condiment to deepen the flavor of a bowl. It is dark, dank, and loamy and a bit cloying in the throat. Midway through the bowl in an MM Ozark my stomach told me I had better set that rascal down for awhile. It does pack a potent nic hit like the other G&H ropes I've tried so far.

Tonight I'm going to follow the lead of our esteemed bovine bwana and mix some red virginia (Scotty's Red this time not 5100) with Marlin Flake. Perhaps this will produce a Marlin of a different stripe...


----------



## laloin

some LTF in my HIS bent dublin, very nice smoke...ummm what's Scotty's Red Diodon?
troy


----------



## User Name

laloin said:


> some LTF in my HIS bent dublin, very nice smoke...ummm what's Scotty's Red Diodon?
> troy


Scottys Bulk Blends - Old Red
:noidea:


----------



## CWL

Went to see "The King's Speech" so I'm going to have some Dunhill in a Dunhill!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

User Name said:


> Scottys Bulk Blends - Old Red
> :noidea:


Yep. Thats the one. Guess I left the "Old" out of "Old Red". Very similar to 5100. I'll have to report back on this one tonight. I never got around to firing it up.


----------



## Savvy

A bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in a Cavicchi tonight, as I stated I would do in the HV thread. Really like this stuff, so I'm glad I bought a few tins of it to cellar.


----------



## Jivey

Loading up a bowl of Stonehaven that came in a couple days ago. I was waiting for the right time. Needless to say that time is now.


----------



## Cadillac

Fired up a bowl of Stonehaven last night. The stuff is AWESOME. Now I know why all the hype. I wish they made car air fresheners that smelled like the inside of the bag....

Just finished a bowl of Penzance. Now, don't get me wrong, it was (is) good tobaccy, but there are other blends along the same line that are just as good. Perhaps if I let it sit awhile, it will reach greatness. :noidea:

I think if I got my hands on more, I'd get two bags of Stonehaven, and none of the Penzance.


----------



## laloin

bowl of LBF in my CG cob, nice sweet smoke with the coins dried out, makes for a tastier smoke to me
troy


----------



## MarkC

Tonight has been Hamborger Veermaster (yeah, I love it too; I'm just too greedy to talk it up in the HV thread! ) and Union Square.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a couple bowls of a 70/30 mix of Marlin Flake and Scotty's Old Red yesterday. Delicious. Nice tangy sweetness from the Old Red added to the raisiny nature of the MF. So good in fact, I think the remainder of the tin of MF will be converted to this new blend I will dub " The Old Red Marlin".

Codger burley this morning with straight black tea.


----------



## canadianpiper

Uni Flake and its great.


----------



## phineasrex

First bowl of the day was my first ever bowl of Robert Lewis Tree Mixture. Decent smoke, I've been enjoying heavier Englishes lately, and this was a nice change of pace. Looking forward to more bowls and getting to know this fine fellow.


----------



## Zeabed

First smoke of the evening for me is H&H Trout Stream in a custom-made "dublin-calabash".


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zeabed said:


> First smoke of the evening for me is H&H Trout Stream in a custom-made "dublin-calabash".


That pipe is simply gorgeous, I am blown away! Incredible pipe brother!


----------



## canadianpiper

Just smoked a bowl of 80% Drama Reserve with 20% Uni Flake just to add some bite and ends up being a fantastic smoke.


----------



## indigosmoke

It's Stonehaven in my Cavicchi and 1792 in a Lane Era Charatan for me tonight. I'll probably end the evening with a bowl of Irish Flake, but then again, I usually do.


----------



## indigosmoke

Zeabed said:


> First smoke of the evening for me is H&H Trout Stream in a custom-made "dublin-calabash".


That is some sweet grain on that pipe. Beautiful!


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> A nice bowl of Peterson Irish Oak this morning courtesy of Indigosmoke. It is like Anniversary Kake with better tobacco. Highly recommended.


Glad you like it Nick! Thanks for turning me on to London Blend. It's excellent!


----------



## astripp

The morning was Anniversary Kake, the evening was Frog Morton, both in my puff.com 2011 meer.


----------



## Garin

After... weeks.... without a pipe due to the absolutely ridiculous cold, I finally managed one this afternoon! I thoroughly enjoyed a bowl of Royal Yacht in my basket bent briar, even though it's getting a little bit dry. But, I only have maybe a bowl or two left in the bottom of the jar so it'll be gone soon.

Come on spring! I'll be glad to go outside without risking losing digits.


----------



## Blue_2

Carter Hall in a MM Diplomat


----------



## Firedawg

Enjoying some Fireside (local blend) in my new Churchills Meerschaum Army than later some G&H brown Flake in a calabash meerschaum. It is a great evening


----------



## User Name

smoked some H&H daybreak followed by H&H sunjammer.

Really liked the daybreak, awesome smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob yielding a variety of flavors which boggled my mind.p I had a long smoking evening with these two very large pipes and the enjoyment of each was distinct with its own special flavors which cascaded around my nose taking me to a new dimension.:banana: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which combined with my tobaccos allowed me to ponder about the nature of the "Universe".:drinking:


----------



## CWL

Went to see _True Grit_ with the wife so I'm smoking some VA in my Meer.


----------



## laloin

this evening had a bowl of ER from the crumbs left in the tin, in my peterson prince pipe.
troy


----------



## WWhermit

Had a bowl of GL Pease's Jack Knife Plug, and after I recovered from getting my ass kicked, followed it up with a bowl of Anniversary Kake. 

Jack Knife Plug had great flavor, but I think is too strong for me. I'll smoke more of it, but in smaller doses. The drool on the wood floors is hard to get up.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## shannensmall

If the mail gods shine on me, I should be enjoying my first bowl of JKP. Waiting on an order of 5 tins. *crosses fingers*


----------



## mbearer

This weekend was a great low key weekend. Spent alot of time with my new PS3 and my pipes... Rotation was Billy Bud, 1792, Dark Flake Scented, PA/Tambo, and Happy Brown Bogie. 

This morning was Escudo on the ride into work. Man I love that stuff. Sweet with just the right amount of spice. Smokes cool and tasty. 

On the ride home I have PA/Tambo 50-50.


----------



## Nachman

This morning I smoked GL Pease Quiet Nights. I ordered three tins when it first came out and smoked the first one right away. Then it was a little harsh. Now it has a few months age on it, it is much smoother. When it has a few years on it, it should be among the best.


----------



## shannensmall

JP showed up. Smoking a bowl now..This stuff is pretty darn good and I imagine it will be great with age on it. I should have let it dry out a bit though, It doesn't want to stay lit and bites if pushed too hard.

If you're a fan of pure tobacco flavors with lil to no casings then this is a really good choice. Me, that fits right up my ally. I can see this being a regular in my rotations.


----------



## User Name

I'm at work right now, but I'm already thinking about what I'm going to be smoking tonight.

I'm going to try H&H Classic Burley Kake.


----------



## Natedogg

^^ I've been smoking what you sent me today (except for the Bayou Morning this morning; my mornings aren't complete without it). I will get you back when you least expect it.


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> ^^ I've been smoking what you sent me today (except for the Bayou Morning this morning; my mornings aren't complete without it). I will get you back when you least expect it.


I'm on a roll baby!


----------



## Savvy

Had a bowl of Three Nuns in my Rad Davis dedicated to the blend. Great stuff as always, gonna have to stock the cellar with it and try and age some for a few years. Love it though. Great side benefit of being stationed in Europe.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a bowl of Sam Gawith Chocolate Flake this afternoon. Very interesting indeed, not quite what I expected. More like a dark chocolate/bitter baking chocolate but I did like the fact that it was subtle and let the tobacco shine through. Pretty spicy with the flake rubbed out. I'll have to fold and stuff next time.


----------



## shannensmall

I've been dying to get my hands on a chocolate baccy that does just that Donovan..This one's going on the list. Thanks!

Burning me some Happy Bogie.....mmmm rustic goodness, love this stuff.


----------



## User Name

Irish Flake tonight

man oh man.


----------



## donovanrichardson

shannensmall said:


> I've been dying to get my hands on a chocolate baccy that does just that Donovan..This one's going on the list. Thanks!


Definitely give it a try! I mean, I'm pretty new to smoking pipes but that's what I got out of it. I still tasted plenty of good tobacco in there but not like a sickening sweet chocolate at all.

I'll have to report back after another bowl!

By the way, thanks for the sample Dan!


----------



## shannensmall

Yes, do report back.

OK I'm on my fourth bowl of JKP..Wow, this stuff just keeps impressing me. After reading on here that it evolves depending on the type of pipe and that it did really well in a chimney. I decided to load up my McArthur with it. Holy sh*t what a difference this made. The VAs are really coming through and are very tasty indeed. I felt froggy so I decided to prep it as a cube cut, and in doing so, one somewhat thick slice or flake filled this massive cob. It's burning really slow and cool. I am having to stay on it to keep it lit, but still puffing like a mad man, I've been smoking this for an hour now and still have over a 3rd of the bowl left. And not one ounce of bite to be found this time.


----------



## laloin

smoked a bit of a house blend of Cherry/vanilla that i cut with Prince Albert just to kill the cherry taste. using frank method of packing and a pipe cleaner in the pipe before loading.
wow picking up tones of cherry/vanilla and the nuttyness of Burley. But wow fast smoke, I knew PA smokes by itself but I wasn't expecting a empty bowl in 45 mins
heh
smoked my my CG cob
troy


----------



## mbearer

Got home last night to a box waiting for me... Five Brothers and some tins of IF (smaller rectangular ones at that too WOOT)

Had two bowls of the Five Brothers. One of them straight out of the bag and it burned like a wildfire. Didn't burn the tongue but went up in no time. Did the bad breath trick on the second one and it was good too and lasted a little longer. I can see this staying in the rotation specially for quick smokes. 

Then before bed I threw some Billy Bud into the meer and puffed away. 

this morning was Robusto on the ride to work 
Mike


----------



## Garin

Man, it's nice to have some liveable temperatures again. 

I enjoyed a nice full bowl of EMP in my puff meer this morning. If the weather holds, I may have another tonight!


----------



## gpearson

1776 Tavern here today - Interesting! I must admit I'm somewhat suprised, plesantly, by the complexity of both body and flavour this provided. Almost citrus? sweet? on the front of the tongue, not sure if thats the latakia component of the blend or not.

Given its a bit warmer today, I think another bowl after dinner is in order!


----------



## Garin

Well, the weather held up and so I got an evening pipe!

I tried something a little different this evening. I mixed 50/50 Solani X Sweet Mystery with Tambolaka. It was amazing!

I'd place it very close in spirit to University Flake, actually (though not in flavour). The Tambolaka gave it a solid backbone of earthy tea-like flavours and a healthy dose of nicotine. The XSM gave a light hint of fruitiness and sweetness. Sure, UF is "pflaume" rather than the currant/coco/rum of the XSM, but I'd put them in the same broad category.

I am quite sure that I will be mixing up a bit more of this for a regular smoke.


----------



## Jessefive

I'm enjoying a late night bowl of GH Dark Birdseye in my Puff meer. I usually forget to check this thread, but its nice to see what everyone is enjoying!


----------



## Natedogg

I finished my first tin of Scottish Cake on my way home, then I had a bowl of Brown Flake Unscented, and just finished the night off with some IF in my Sav full bent.


----------



## neonblackjack

It's an IF night.


----------



## mike t

classic burley kake in a nording freehand natural, mac baren plumcake in a larocca fantasia, mac baren scottish mixture in a stanwell zebrano, and some anni kake in a savinelli octagon oh and some mixture 79 mixed with borkum riff cherry liquor in a medico brylon......... just kidding but my god that would be horrible!


----------



## laloin

I envy everyone who can get more then 1 bowl a day in. me I'm lucky to get 2 bowls on my off days, but I'm no morning person.
anywho, smoked a lovely bowl of LTF in my HIS bent dublin, and lovely lovely tangy notes when I slowly exhale through my nose, when then just exhale like I'm smoking a cig bah still fighting the cig habit. but down to 5 a day. rather then half a pack
troy


----------



## User Name

Just got in from smoking some H&H lakeland Brickle. This is a strange one for sure, I've had no previous experience with any "lakeland-type" blends. It started off very floral and the burley was upfront. Settled into a strange deep flavor I've never tasted before (tonquin I'm guessing?) and it really made things interesting. Just as soon as I had decided that this flavor change wasn't what I wanted, I started to really really enjoy it! Tasted great. Last part of the bowl, the flavoring died down and the Virginia peeked it's head in to say hello. 

Great smoke, it really makes me want to try a "real" lakeland!


----------



## Sarge

had a lovely bowl of MM965. I can easily see this being my favorite. :tu


----------



## Garin

Tonight it was a fully rubbed flake and a half of Aged Burley Flake in my Pete bulldog. I've neglected this tin for too long, it's a great tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

Can't seem to stop with Union Square. Well, I'll have to in another bowl or two...


----------



## Jack Straw

Trying a sample of JFG Brown Flake thanks to Owaindav. I like it - very natural and sort of spicy, it really reminds me of a less strong brown rope tobacco.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I checked my MM Great Dane Spool corncob and it had a dark burn spot on the center of the outside of the spool. It appears that my Spoon corncob has "gone to pipe heaven".mg: It was with sadness that I carefully wrapped this pipe in tissue and gently placed it in the trash; with a few sprinkles of tears I knew that I had to "carry on in the good fight".:bawling: I then with renewed determination had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: The Grousemoor Plug was so delicious; I chipped off a good amount and dried it out for 1 hour and it smoked so well. The Squadron leader was so tasty and when it becomes available again I will definitely buy more.:thumb: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Enjoyed a delicious bowl of Old Red Marlin (Scotty's Old Red & Marlin Flake). 

Thank you, Mr. Moo, for piquing my interest in blending red virginias with nearly anything to rescue or add interest. Yes, I know you recommended McClelland 5100, but to me Scotty's Old Red and 5100 are very similar. As a hopeless and shameless tinkerer, I forsee mixing this good red virginia with lots of other smokes I like. :thumb:

Cheers, Moe. I had a Guinness too.


----------



## MarkC

Finished off the Union Square, then switched to Hamborger Veermaster. Yeah, I'm on another Virginia jag...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Anni Kake in a Matersen Freehand. She's never been a great smoker but the Anni Kake makes me forget!


----------



## Troutman22

Solani White and Black (from my Newbie sampler) in a David Jones handmade. I enjoyed this - the Lat wasnt overpowering. Well done CaptainEnormous.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Rattray's Black Virginia and McClelland 2020 tonight.


----------



## Natedogg

I've been dottling around with a few H&H blends all day preparing to order a bunch in bulk. I really need to finish this day with a bowl of IF though. Work has me on edge lately.


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> I've been dottling around with a few H&H blends all day preparing to order a bunch in bulk. I really need to finish this day with a bowl of IF though. Work has me on edge lately.


Which one's did you like nate?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a Savinelli 320 EX.p The Navy Flake is a unique tobacco with a very complex flavor pattern which is so different from my other blends; it was so delicious. The Grousemoor Plug had such a subtle wispy tangy flavor that tickled the back of my tongue; it was just what I was craving.:thumb: I rubbed out half a bowl and broke off larger chunks for the remaining half of the bowl and dried it out for 1/2 hour. I enjoy the flavor that I get by packing the larger chunks in the bottom of the bowl with the rubbed out portion in the top of the bowl.:yo: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew resulting in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Natedogg

User Name said:


> Which one's did you like nate?


So far, Anni Kake so I ordered 16 ounces of it, and Butternut Burley is a good aro. As much as I like Marble Kake (which is exactly like Hamborger Veermaster) it bites way too much and it's too dusty.

I will let you know about the rest after I have a few more bowls.

Thanks for turning me on to these! You can't beat the price on them for blends that are close or as good to some more expensive tins!


----------



## User Name

That marble kake is dusty because of a bad sample that I received from them I guess. It does bite pretty hard though, I'm going to let it sit and see what happens. 

pound of anni is cheap as hell.


----------



## Firedawg

Just cant go wrong with anni kake. I bought only 10 oz and have given so much away that I need to pick up another pound just to age.


----------



## laloin

well tried a tobacco sandwitch today, pack the bottom half of my CG cob with some C&D Haunted Bookself, and the upper bowl with some frog Morton. was really good when the Frog Morton hit the Haunted bookshop. But next time Haunted bookself on top. frog morton on the bottom. Forgot how quick Burleys burn
troy


----------



## skydvejam

Just had a couple of bowls of FM for me tonight, yummy and very different from FMOTB, can not say yet if I like one more then the other yet. Still deciding what flavor of the frog to open next, everyone seems to like FMOTP so I might pop that one next.


----------



## Savvy

Had a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster today in a Cavicchi, may or may not have the bowl of 1Q that I loaded into my other Cavicchi tonight. If not tonight it'll burn early tomorrow.


----------



## jtree26

Currently smoking Hamborger Veermaster in a Peterson Killarney 408.


----------



## User Name

Classic Burley kake, I let it sit out overnight, but it bit me a little. It kinda ruined my next smoke which was....

Scottish cake, but I smoked it too wet. Had great flavor, I just know I wasn't getting ALL of it.


----------



## Firedawg

Erinmore Flake in my newly acquired Pre-republic Peterson 406 Prince. I have never smoked from a bent apple and have to admit I like feel of it. Thanks to the BOTL who sold this to me. I will be cherishing this pipe for years.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A mix of PA and Pirate Kake in the afternoon, then an evening closer of McClelland 2020.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster for lunch tonight.


----------



## User Name

Thinking about smoking circus candy, but I don't want to ghost any of my pipes. Going Cob hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I set out a small amount of the new purchase of Stonehaven and Penzance that I just jarred up to see how it compares to my 6 month old blends of the same product and I found it to be just as good but not quite as smooth.:nod: Regardless of its lack of age the Stonehaven and Penzance was so tasty and they both smoked well without any drying; I love these tobaccos!:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Habanolover

Having a bowl of 18 month old Escudo in a Mastro de Paja to start the day off right.


----------



## Zfog

Had a bowl of Penzance to kick off the day. I have a bowl of Squandron Leader all set and ready to go. I am really liking the SL!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Had a bowl of Penzance to kick off the day. I have a bowl of Squandron Leader all set and ready to go. I am really liking the SL!


That's not a good thing Zach! lol


----------



## Zfog

BBBTBB
I have been bitten by the baccy bug! :rofl:


----------



## Giala

Century Peretti in Becker.

Roma-Lazio 2-0 :bounce::cheer2::banana::woohoo::bump2::beerchug:

e andiamo!


----------



## FlimFlammery

Some Peterson's University Flake in a Jan Zeman volcano.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Anni Kake in a Dr. Grabow Viscount Bulldog. I got this off e bay for a steal and it's one of my best smokers. Go figure!


----------



## laloin

some Frog Morton in my CG cob this morning in the fog, nice smoke in the coolness of the morning
troy


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

Hamborger Veermaster. I'm halfway through my first tin of this stuff and I have ordered another pound bulk. Who needs FVF ???


----------



## Firedawg

I just finished smoking only about 5-6 puffs of Mixture #79 and ruined a nice little Willard bent dublin from 1940's era. Worst Pipe tobacco ever. The mouthwash actually burned after trying to get rid of the taste of that wretched smoke. I like almost all pipe tobaccos however this is just wrong on so many levels. Sorry for offending anyone that actually likes this stuff.


----------



## User Name

^^^^This makes me excited


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM General corncob.p The London Mixture has become one of my favorites; the flavor was so very delicious.:yo: I folded and stuffed FVF in the bottom 1/2 of the General and rubbed out the remaining FVF for the top half of the bowl. The flavor was absolutely delicious; Dang it-this is one great tobacco.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew with its creamy froth and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Sarge

kicked off the night after work w/ some Balkan Sasieni courtesy of DonovanRich. thanks again bro! followed by some Irish Flake.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Sarge said:


> kicked off the night after work w/ some Balkan Sasieni courtesy of DonovanRich. thanks again bro! followed by some Irish Flake.


Least I can do for everything you have hit me with Steven! I assume Peterson's IF? What did you think of it?


----------



## phineasrex

Kendal Kentucky + coffee + Peterson A1 = good morning


----------



## commonsenseman

Firedawg said:


> I just finished smoking only about 5-6 puffs of Mixture #79 and ruined a nice little Willard bent dublin from 1940's era. Worst Pipe tobacco ever. The mouthwash actually burned after trying to get rid of the taste of that wretched smoke. I like almost all pipe tobaccos however this is just wrong on so many levels. Sorry for offending anyone that actually likes this stuff.


Not possible because nobody likes that crap.


----------



## MarkC

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> Hamborger Veermaster. I'm halfway through my first tin of this stuff and I have ordered another pound bulk. Who needs FVF ???


Um...bulk? Where?? Talk, damn you! :fencing:

Me, I'm loading a bowl of the ol' Samborger as well...


----------



## Nachman

I went down to Little Saigon today to find some Thuoc Lao, the strongest pipe tobacco in the world. They sold it on the street in Viet Nam in 4 gram packets for the equivalent of 15 cents American. I went to an enormous (30,000 sq ft) Asian market, and the man at the tobacco counter informed me, with a very superior attitude, Asians only smoke cigarettes. Ignorance is always sure of itself. So I smoked Dunhill London Mixture tonight.


----------



## User Name

Nachman said:


> I went down to Little Saigon today to find some Thuoc Lao, the strongest pipe tobacco in the world. They sold it on the street in Viet Nam in 4 gram packets for the equivalent of 15 cents American. I went to an enormous (30,000 sq ft) Asian market, and the man at the tobacco counter informed me, with a very superior attitude, Asians only smoke cigarettes. Ignorance is always sure of itself. So I smoked Dunhill London Mixture tonight.


Don't they smoke opium too?


----------



## TXsmoker

C&D Burley Flake #1


----------



## Nachman

User Name said:


> Don't they smoke opium too?


Actually, they smoke heroin, but they can keep all that stuff. I just wanted the tobacco.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Golden Glow earlier this afternoon. Mixing up a bowl of "Old Red Marlin" for later.


----------



## Firedawg

TXsmoker said:


> C&D Burley Flake #1


I hope you were sitting down for that one.


----------



## User Name

Firedawg said:


> I hope you were sitting down for that one.


Is there a lot of flavor in the blend or is it all just strength?


----------



## Firedawg

Really strong Nic at least for me. It is just a great burley! not no sissy aro!


----------



## TXsmoker

It was a little strong, not to bad. Not as strong as Tambo though.


----------



## Habanolover

In honor of todays thread I too had a bowl of Samborger beermaster. :mrgreen:


----------



## kneepa

Nachman said:


> I went down to Little Saigon today to find some Thuoc Lao, the strongest pipe tobacco in the world. They sold it on the street in Viet Nam in 4 gram packets for the equivalent of 15 cents American. I went to an enormous (30,000 sq ft) Asian market, and the man at the tobacco counter informed me, with a very superior attitude, Asians only smoke cigarettes. Ignorance is always sure of itself. So I smoked Dunhill London Mixture tonight.


 Funny that you mentioned Thuoc Lao. I ordered 100g a couple nights ago along with some snuff. If you want some Nachman let me know in a PM. I'de be happy to send you some...I'll add some Lime Toast I'm not crazy about too!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of SG 1792 in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The Navy Flake smoked so well in this tall pipe; it seems that this pipe is perfect for flake tobaccos. Mr. Moo turned me on to the SG Navy Flake and these two tobaccos are vastly different, but they create a special appeal for me for each depending upon my whim at the time.:nod: It is such a privledge to sit down in your easy chair with your brew and say to yourself "Hey Moe! What is your fancy this evening"; can this hobby really get any better? The 1792 is a deceptively powerful smooth smoke and because of its wonderful taste you have to be careful not to allow this blend to"put you away" so I sipped it very slowly while being aware of the "TNT" in the bowl.:yo: Needless to say that I love the stuff, but at the same time I treat it with the respect that it deserves. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Ale" brew which made this a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

I had a couple bowls of Half-n-Half yesterday while making Mead & Beer.


----------



## mbearer

Last night I realized I have shipped out more of my tin of IF then I have smoked so I decided to remedy that with a bowl of IF to end the night... 

This morning was some Billy Bud to get me to work and I have a bowl of Escudo to get me home. 

Not sure what I will have fun with tonight but it will be something tasty  
Mike


----------



## Zeabed

Some C&D Habana Daydream in a Stanwell Colonial 56, their old canadian shape.


----------



## phineasrex

Just finishing up my first bowl of Irish Flake accompanied by a cup of PG tips mixed with a little Powers whiskey. Good baccy, good whiskey. I am a happy man.


----------



## User Name

Crack (dated 2002) out of a light bulb (old style, non-florescent)


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> I had a couple bowls of Half-n-Half yesterday while making Mead & Beer.


Dang-it Jeff! Mead & Beer?eep: It appears that I need to make a trip to Minnesota.


----------



## IHT

1792 in a BC Lovat


----------



## Troutman22

HAHA



> In honor of todays thread I too had a bowl of Samborger beermaster. :mrgreen:





> Me, I'm loading a bowl of the ol' Samborger as well...


Awesome, Simply Awesome!


----------



## Zfog

I had some Nightcap for the first time and really enjoyed it!


----------



## astripp

A bowl of Mac Baren Scottish Mixture.


----------



## commonsenseman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dang-it Jeff! Mead & Beer?eep: It appears that I need to make a trip to Minnesota.


Can alcohol be shipped? :ask:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> Can alcohol be shipped? :ask:


Jeff! I wish it could be shipped, but definitely let me know how your brew turns out.:tu

This evening I had a bowl of Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.ipe: I had not had the Union Square in a long time and it was delightful; I think that I need to get an 8 ounce tin-my tin is getting low. The Royal Yacht was a nice transition from the Union Square and yielded a robust burst of flavors that "hit the spot".:nod: The Tambolaka "kicked the can down the stairs"; it was a powerful pure tobacco that made me feel as if I was on the plains in the 1800's where the buffalo roams.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in my bent Dublin, nice smoke. review is up on the review forum 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

laloin said:


> bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in my bent Dublin, nice smoke. review is up on the review forum
> troy


Troy! I read your review; you did a great job.:tu I am fascinated by the lemon-orange notes from the tobacco; that sounds deliciously tangy which is what I like.:nod: I wonder how it would be mated to a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade and would that amplify the tanginess.:hmm: Thanks for the review.:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

McConnell's Scottish Cake. I popped this tin last night, and this is my third bowl. Pretty tasty, runs along the lines of the Rattray's Virginias, but with more perique. In fact, it seems to me to take it right up within striking distance of my "Perique Aversion Response" before thankfully backing off. It's way too early to say whether or not I'll be getting more or not, but I don't think the tin is in danger of going unfinished.

Wait a minute; did he say with a light bulb?


----------



## kneepa

A bowl of McC Smyrna No.1, that I got as part of the NTS. I loved the sweet tobacco_ness that it has. It went perfect with Champagne flavored snuff.


----------



## shannensmall

With a whole afternoon to kill and nothing to do, I decided to get froggy and smoke 2 bowls of GnH rope back to back. First was Brown Irish X in my no name Italian bent Briar flake pipe. Second is Brown Bogie in my Peterson Shannon Bent Bulldog. I'm about half way through the second bowl, and am really feeling the nicotine. I'm usually pretty resilient to vitamin N but this is just crazy overload. I think I may have to go lay down for a lil wile.


----------



## Nachman

St Brunos tonight. Very related to Irish Flake, but just a tad milder. You can really taste the Kentucky. Sip on this one or it will bite your tongue.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a new MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in another MM General corncob and finally a bowl of Union Square in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.ipe: The Oriental Supreme was a light english blend, but had a wide variance of subtle delicious flavors; the taste was deliciously tangy. The Stonehaven "had it all and more", delicious flavor, wispy complex smoke and enough "Vitamin N" to let you know that it made a statement; I have not found any other tobacco like it.:hippie: The Union Square was as delicious as it was when I smoked it several days ago; lots of flavor, wispy tendrills of smoke curling around my nose and a delight. The thing that impressed me most this evening was how well all three blends transitioned from one to another so well.:nod: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew resulting in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Cpuless

A bowl of 1792 followed by a bowl of Squadron Leader while I made some pizza on our charcoal grill for dinner.


----------



## Firedawg

This evening rounds are a marathon of smokes. 

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a 314 Peterson smooth.(newly aquired pipe from ebay)
PS LTF in a Alpha Monarch
Ennerdale in Prerepublic Peterson 406 Prince(Love this pipe thanks Fivestar)


----------



## Garin

Lately I've been really into the Early Morning Pipe in my puff meer. That is one fantastic tobacco in a similarly awesome pipe.


----------



## laloin

this afternoon a custom blend of my a bit of C&D bayou morning cut with some GLP union square to cut the perique down some.
smoked in my CG cob
troy


----------



## FlimFlammery

A little Stoney in a Gabrieli Danish egg for the after breakfast smoke.


----------



## Troutman22

Annie Kake, Annie Kake and yes more Annie Kake.


----------



## mbearer

Last night was Five Brothers and Bald Headed Teacher. Got the BHT in a trade with jtree26 and I am really liking that blend. Great trade with him and I have 2 more blends to stock up on and 2 every now and again  

This morning was Escudo, love that stuff... and got some Billy Bud packed for the way home. This blend keeps growing on me. Yesterday another dimension opened up on it and I like it even more.. lets see how tonight's goes. 

So many good blends out there... 
Mike


----------



## User Name

Had some IF last night, knocked me out.

Had a good sleep


----------



## Troutman22

I am going to smoke some FVF in my Peterson to celebrate St. Paddie Day. I will be drinking a Sam Adams Cream Stout as well.

p


----------



## kneepa

I don't have any Peterson tobac open so I decided some Penzance in a Peterson pipe with some Irish Coffee snuff in my nose will kick off St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Nachman

Stonehaven, them MM965, then Squadron Leader.


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> St Brunos tonight. Very related to Irish Flake, but just a tad milder. You can really taste the Kentucky. Sip on this one or it will bite your tongue.


This is exactly how I would describe St. Bruno. A slightly milder version of IF. It doesn't bite me though. I like it very much. Luckily, I have a friend in Europe who keeps me supplied with it, which I really appreciate. I'd miss it if I couldn't get any.


----------



## neonblackjack

Bout to have some Irish Flake in my Peterson Tankard. Not only is it appropriate, it's the best smoke I can think of!


----------



## User Name

Just smoked some Hamborger Veemaster courtesy of Pug,

Man this stuff is good, what great sweet flavor. I'm hooked, I need to buy some up, and fast.


----------



## Troutman22

All bow down to the Great Samborger!


----------



## Zogg

neonblackjack said:


> Bout to have some Irish Flake in my Peterson Tankard. Not only is it appropriate, it's the best smoke I can think of!


I dont have any irish flake, but i got my first Peterson today (well yesterday).. and its a tankard. i love this thing!

i smoked some "chelsea morning" out of it


----------



## laloin

LTF in my bend Dublin, soo I can say I smoked something that has a irish name, well Irish city name heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC

Wessex Brown Virginia Flake. I've been smoking this for a few days now and haven't made up my mind yet. It takes me a while to notice the intricacies of a new Virginia, but this one is starting to emerge. At this point, I could see picking up more of this.


----------



## User Name

So today was a big day for me:

G&H Brown flake (natedogg) unscented in my Bjarne Viking Classic
Escudo (nicolas j. pug) in my new stanwell
SG best brown (again, the pug man) in my new cassano

The best brown bit me like a son of a bitch. Really nice kinda burnt sweet flavor, but man did it bite.

I like the brown flake too, and the escudo. I already bought some more escudo, and now I'll have to go and buy some G&H too! awesome.

next up is bob's chocolate flake (CWL)


----------



## kneepa

Back to back bowls of luxury bullseye in a churchwarden cob I recieved this from owaindav as part of the newbi trade. Glad he did because, my B&M just got a shipment of this, navy flake , and Twist. This may turn into a go to for me.

Oh yeah also complimenting this with some Tube Rose snuff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill Mixture 965 in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p It has been awhile since I have had Kendal Flake and it provided me with such a nice mixture of flavors and while seeming to be mild, this tobacco has a lot of "Vitamin N". I knew that this tobacco had power and I definitely treated it with respect.:yo: The 965 is simply a great tobacco yielding a delicious flavor with power. Earlier this evening I checked on my "Collard Green" tree and it was being attacked by aphids:scared: so I sprayed it with a mixture of garlic and cayenne pepper. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

some rubbed out bulleye in my CG cob tonight
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Moe's Confetti in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I folded and stuff the bottom half of this tall pipe with FVF and rubbed out the remaining FVF for the top half of this pipe. I have been experimenting with various techniques of packing my pipes and this smoke was excellent both in taste and in the actual burning process.:hippie: I had a craving for Moe's Confetti and the flavors "hit the spot". Earlier this evening I checked on my "Collard Green Tree" and I did not see any aphids; the garlic and Cayenne pepper spray seemed to have worked.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy resulting in a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## skydvejam

MMmm new taste for me, and I loved it, Tambo in a MM, thanks to owaindav, and wow it is strong, has a nice taste. 
So far, I think that I have a new favorite, but there is so so so much more for me to discover.


----------



## laloin

smoked some Macbaren Virgina flake in my bend dublin while saying a sad farewell to Jim Alison orginal owner of Tobacco Barn who passed onto a better life. 
where he's smoking his endless supply of Marlin flake, in his favorite pipe hehe
RIP Jim, may your pipes and tobacco give you a eternal peace 
troy


----------



## shannensmall

Smoking Brown Irish X in my Stonewarden.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a short 1930's Ropp.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I was wrong. Pipe smoking is definitely addictive. I am going through the worst cold I can remember having, hacking and choking, and I still can't put the pipe down. Of course, the pipe is empty, but still...


----------



## Garin

Another EMP in the puff meer. I've only got a few more pipes of this stuff and then this tin will be finished!

I'm working on reducing my open-tobacco inventory right now. I'll almost certainly be leaving the continent within a few months, and it looks as if I'll only be able to take a few tins with me. So, I'll finish what I have and then open minimally to keep the losses to a minimum. The sealed tins will store well, but I'd rather not have a bunch of half-finished tins sitting in storage for years!


----------



## indigosmoke

Squadron Leader for me tonight in my Castello billiard in honor of its return to our shores.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Okay, I was wrong. Pipe smoking is definitely addictive. I am going through the worst cold I can remember having, hacking and choking, and I still can't put the pipe down. Of course, the pipe is empty, but still...


Mark! Hang in there and get well soon.:yo: I know just how you feel because a couple of months back I endured 2 weeks of the same.:banghead:


----------



## User Name

MarkC said:


> Okay, I was wrong. Pipe smoking is definitely addictive. I am going through the worst cold I can remember having, hacking and choking, and I still can't put the pipe down. Of course, the pipe is empty, but still...


same here, too sick to smoke anything.

And I just got new tobacco in today too....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM General corncob and finally a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.p I had not had Squadron Leader for a long time and I have had it twice in this last week; I definitely had a craving for it this evening-I was not disappointed.:nod: I dried out my FVF for 1 hour and folded and stuffed it in this tall pipe. After lighting up my FVF I sat back and sipped so very slowly letting this delicious smoke curl around my nose extracting all of its wonderful flavor; "my oh my" what a Joy!:banana: The Oriental Supreme added just the flavorful ending touch to this evenings smokes; so delicious! I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was certainly a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Coffee-Cup said:


> Mark! Hang in there and get well soon.:yo: I know just how you feel because a couple of months back I endured 2 weeks of the same.:banghead:


Looks like two weeks may be about right for me; turns out it's not a cold, but pneumonia...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Looks like two weeks may be about right for me; turns out it's not a cold, but pneumonia...


get better soon MarkC otherwise you will miss out on the SG fun heh
troy


----------



## Savvy

Went for a nice walk with a bowl of 1Q in a Cavicchi this evening. Just reamed the bowl today as well, and the pipe smoked noticeably better. Win win.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Looks like two weeks may be about right for me; turns out it's not a cold, but pneumonia...


Mark! Take your illness seriously because with me I had a day of slight fever and coughing and it went directly into Bronchitis;:violin: take care my friend. :ranger:


----------



## User Name

I'm sick, so I haven't smoked anything in three days. BUT, tonight, I am going to.

I'm hoping lakeland brickle will clear my illness up, and I'm betting it will.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in another MM general corncob.ipe: The Stonehaven was absolutely delicious; I just don't know how they take Burley and Virginia tobacco and produce such a "wonder".:der: The Twist Flake was fantastic with its unique multitude of complex flavors; everytime that I smoke it "it becomes a new experience".:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a delightful evening.:martini:


----------



## DSturg369

50/50 mix of CH & PA in my trusty MM Country Gent.

And yes, I'm back. The rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated. p


----------



## Giala

Century Peretti in Castello SR KKK 23


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finished off this evening with some "Old Red Marlin", a mixture of Scotty's Old Red and Marlin Flake.

Welcome back, Dale. Good to see you here again!


----------



## chickenriceboo

Tonight's smoke will be some squadron leader in a peterson. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jtree26

I'm currently relaxing in my garage, watching an episode of Deadwood and smoking a delightful bowl of 1792 Flake.


----------



## donovanrichardson

jtree26 said:


> I'm currently relaxing in my garage, watching an episode of Deadwood and smoking a delightful bowl of 1792 Flake.


You know how to relax and kick back Josh, that's how we Iowa brothers do it haha!


----------



## User Name

drying up some FVF. Thanks Pug!


----------



## jtree26

donovanrichardson said:


> You know how to relax and kick back Josh, that's how we Iowa brothers do it haha!


Heck yeah, the garage isn't luxurious by any stretch of the imagination but crank up the space heater and fire up a pipe and it's all good!


----------



## Natedogg

After my tangle with that one mixture that no one names, I think I will go for a bowl of IF tonight.


----------



## User Name

That ought to wash that taste out of your mouth, Nate.


----------



## DSturg369

Sugar Barrel in a Dr. Grabow Royal Duke

Then.... PA in my MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## donovanrichardson

jtree26 said:


> Heck yeah, the garage isn't luxurious by any stretch of the imagination but crank up the space heater and fire up a pipe and it's all good!


That's right! I was kind of ticked to see the weather back to being cold this weekend, I was really hoping for a good herf day indeed!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 320 EX.p Since I was smoking my extra wide 320 EX pipe I decided to use Neill Archer Roan's "Chamber Geometry" technique and the flavor was stunningly fantastic; dang-it, it was so so very delicious. I packed my bowl normally, created a very small "Combustion Zone" on the right side of the pipe (from previous trys I have not been able to produce this zone in the middle of the bowl) and smoked this blend slowly allowing this delicious flavor from the unburnt tobacco coming from the "Distillation Zone".:hippie: This tobacco immediately became more complex than it ever has been for me; wisps of constantly changing smoke curling around my nose; I sat there in awe! I refused to interfere with this love affair between me and my pipe with any brew; all I can say is "Wow!":banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Moe, that sounds incredible! I've never heard of that method before but that sounds like it really brought the flavor of Penzance out in it, thanks for sharing as always brother, great reading!


----------



## laloin

overcast day all day today, called for a bowl of FM in my CG cob, very nice on a cold rainy day hehehe
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking my first bowl since...I'm not sure. A bowl of Wessex Brown Virginia. I don't want to start a rush, but next time I'm looking for FVF or Hamborger Veermaster and can't find either, I won't panic...


----------



## DSturg369

Starting my day with PA in a MM Country Gentleman.

Have the travel pouch loaded with 50/50 Prince Albert/Carter Hall for a few errands this morning... MM Legend accompanying.


----------



## Nachman

Yesterday I worked in the yard all day so it was a cigar day. Today, back to the pipe.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

In honor of Kentucky's win over Ohio State tonight, I'm having a bowl of G&H Kendal Kentucky.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had some Irish Oak in a Pete Mark Twain tonight, and earlier today some Reiner LGF in a Pete Deluxe 9s. This morning I had some Bayou Morning in a cob. The Irish Oak and Bayou Morning are actually pretty similar in many respects.


----------



## Twiggz

I just got my first tin of Irish oak. I'll be enjoing it out of my Sav Tundra toinght.


----------



## Nachman

Cold this morning so I smoked some Old Gowrie indoors. Light room not, Virginia with a small touch of Perique. Not enough to taste or smell, just a condiment.


----------



## DSturg369

Had a nice breakfast of sausage gravy and biscuits and then loaded a MM cob with PA. Enjoying the morning... No work today, U-Tubing 80's music while on Puff, and plan on many more bowls of tobacco'y goodness today.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finishing off a bowl of Nightcap I started late last night. Funny...I was thinking Nightcap is not really up my alley but I'm liking it much better this morning than last night.


----------



## TXsmoker

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Finishing off a bowl of Nightcap I started late last night. Funny...I was thinking Nightcap is not really up my alley but I'm liking it much better this morning than last night.


Try packing a bowl a day or two before you smoke it. It really helps a lot of tobacco's.


----------



## jtree26

My wife is at work and my daughter is staying with grandparents so its a multi-bowl day for me. Just smoked some McClelland 2020 in my Peterson 408. Going to finish painting a bathroom this afternoon and then emjoy some Stonehaven.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of MacBaren Navy flake in my HIS bent Dublin last night at work. I was in bliss.
today think I will smoke some Bayou Morning blended with Captain black just caz the perique is killing me in Bayou Morning I'll let you guys know what I think 
troy


----------



## kneepa

I was all about the OTC today. PA , CH , and M79. Probably continue on like this for the remainder of the night. Maybe a bowl of Charing cross a lil later. And I think I'm worn out with the 79er for today.


----------



## Jack Straw

Enjoying a nice bowl of Escudo in a Peterson Kinsale XL23, with a glass of Brooklyn Lager on the side.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just had me a bowl of Haunted House in a Nording Freehand.

Think I'll have some Mississippi Mudcake in a small half tomato in a bit.

Always top the night off with Dunhill Nightcap in a very large bowl Stanwell and start the morning in the same type of Stanwell with Morning Bayou. Generally takes me over an hour to finish the bowl, and I find it very relaxing to lay in bed watching a movie while I sip on some wine and enjoy the tobacco...

Thank God my wife puts up with me smoking in the room once a day at night.


----------



## Jeff10236

Earlier today I had some GH Brown Bogie out of my pot shaped Mario Grandi. Good stuff, but it definitely packs a punch (from now on I'll only smoke Brown Bogie after a decent sized meal, and probably along with a drink). Loving that pipe (only my second smoke out of it), Mario Grandi just may be the best deal in a handmade Italian pipe you can get.


----------



## donovanrichardson

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just had me a bowl of Haunted House in a Nording Freehand.
> 
> Think I'll have some Mississippi Mudcake in a small half tomato in a bit.


How do you like the MS Mudcake? Also do you mean Haunted Bookstore or is there a Haunted House blend too? Thanks Jason!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

donovanrichardson said:


> How do you like the MS Mudcake? Also do you mean Haunted Bookstore or is there a Haunted House blend too? Thanks Jason!


Haunted Bookstore

I just got done with the mudcake, it's pretty strong. I'd compare it to one of the stronger cigars I've ever had.

Honestly I long my cigars strong, but I like my pipe tobacco flavorful - it seems like you can get a lot more flavor out of the pipe than the cigar, or rather diversity.

It's an alright blend, but not one of my favorites. I'd give it a 7/10

BTW I ended up having it in a churchwarden which has the smallest bowl in my entire collection and it was almost too much - but I haven't eatin at all today.


----------



## donovanrichardson

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Haunted Bookstore
> 
> I just got done with the mudcake, it's pretty strong. I'd compare it to one of the stronger cigars I've ever had.
> 
> Honestly I long my cigars strong, but I like my pipe tobacco flavorful - it seems like you can get a lot more flavor out of the pipe than the cigar, or rather diversity.
> 
> It's an alright blend, but not one of my favorites. I'd give it a 7/10
> 
> BTW I ended up having it in a churchwarden which has the smallest bowl in my entire collection and it was almost too much - but I haven't eatin at all today.


Thanks Jason! I appreciate the feedback on it. How does the Haunted Bookstore taste? I really want to branch out into some more C&D blends. I've really enjoyed the ones I have tried so far.


----------



## bierundtabak

Enjoying an excellent bowl of C&D's Exhausted Rooster. This is the first time I've tried this rubbed out in my Black & White Bing. The last 2-3 times I did the fold n' stuff, wasn't digging it. It's going well with my Bass Pale Ale too.:drinking:


----------



## Natedogg

I've been finishing up some of the samples I have around that I only have 1 bowl of left.

Oh, and I had some FVF and Escudo today. This was my first bowl of FVF and I can say I'm not that impressed. Not that it's bad, but just not what I had myself hyped up for. However, the last time I had Escudo was when I first started smoking a pipe full time and I wasn't impressed with that either. Now that my palate has refined, I find it oddly satisfying. The aroma smells like hell though!

Time for some IF now.

Oh, and just had a shot of Everclear 190 just to say I've done it at least once. Woah...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht mixture in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.ipe: I took one whole beautiful black flake, folded and stuffed it into this tall pipe, lit it up, sat back, took small puffs and truly enjoyed the wonderful flavor of this tobacco.:yo: The Royal Yacht was flavorful with some nice robustness that I was craving; the Dunhill tobaccos that I have tried have been very pleasing and I sure wish that I could get these in bulk.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which resulted in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

Natedogg said:


> I've been finishing up some of the samples I have around that I only have 1 bowl of left.
> 
> Oh, and I had some FVF and Escudo today. This was my first bowl of FVF and I can say I'm not that impressed. Not that it's bad, but just not what I had myself hyped up for. However, the last time I had Escudo was when I first started smoking a pipe full time and I wasn't impressed with that either. Now that my palate has refined, I find it oddly satisfying. The aroma smells like hell though!
> 
> Time for some IF now.
> 
> Oh, and just had a shot of Everclear 190 just to say I've done it at least once. Woah...


put that FVF in a jar and forget bout it for a year and then come back and some it Nate...then I think you will understand why people go nuts when FVF is avaible for oh 5 mins haaha
Nate I have to say your one brave soul to have taken a straight shot of Everclear and lived to tell bout it... let us know what sorta of monster headache you have in the morning hahahha
tonight had a custom blend of bayou Morning union square and some captain black.. the Perique is still over powering.
don't know I'm gonna be a fan of Bayou Morning
troy


----------



## Zogg

had some sillems black in my new ebony killarney peterson 05.. it was fantastic.

the smell in the tin was like.. soap? or something.. but it had no bite, wasnt all sticky for an aromatic. I tasted the tobacco along with some honey and other.. stuff? i really cant descripe what it tasted/smelled like.. potpourri maybe?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Jason! I appreciate the feedback on it. How does the Haunted Bookstore taste? I really want to branch out into some more C&D blends. I've really enjoyed the ones I have tried so far.


My pipe smoking pallete isn't as advanced as my cigar palette and I wouldn't feel comfortable trying to give a description of it's flavor. I would say it's mild enough to not be overpowering but full of flavor at the same time, there is no fruity or odd flavor to it, it is straight tobacco flavor, woody. - unfortunately that's as far as I feel comfortable going into it.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Dunbar tonight. Mmmm.


----------



## MarkC

Wessex Brown Va Flake again; I'm enjoying this tin.


----------



## Sarge

really wanted a cigar tonight after work but yet again it's freezing out so I opted for a pipe instead. Got some Blend 5 in the mail today from somewhere. dont recall ordering anything so No clue where it came from. :hmm: Intrigue wasn't strong enough though. I decided to load up some Night Cap. Mmmm heaven. I love the blends I've found as keepers. :tu


----------



## Natedogg

laloin said:


> put that FVF in a jar and forget bout it for a year and then come back and some it Nate...then I think you will understand why people go nuts when FVF is avaible for oh 5 mins haaha
> Nate I have to say your one brave soul to have taken a straight shot of Everclear and lived to tell bout it... let us know what sorta of monster headache you have in the morning hahahha
> tonight had a custom blend of bayou Morning union square and some captain black.. the Perique is still over powering.
> don't know I'm gonna be a fan of Bayou Morning
> troy


The FVF I got has a date of 9-20-2010 and I don't know how old it was when he got it. It reminds me of HV without the bite, and it doesn't have the body that HV has. I think it was just like when I first tried Escudo. I had myself so hyped up for it that it wasn't what I expected. I will re-visit it again some day.

I did good with the Everclear. It was like having about 6 beers in a 1 minute span buzz wise. No headache because it's so pure, but OMG the burn on the way down was unbelievable. It had and odd sweetness to it. I know it's not supposed to have a flavor, but I found it had a sweetness to it.

Mmm, Bayou Morning...


----------



## Black

Sarge said:


> really wanted a cigar tonight after work but yet again it's freezing out so I opted for a pipe instead. Got some Blend 5 in the mail today from somewhere. dont recall ordering anything so No clue where it came from. :hmm: Intrigue wasn't strong enough though. I decided to load up some Night Cap. Mmmm heaven. I love the blends I've found as keepers. :tu


Wow... I to had a tin of Blend no. 5 arrive yesterday. Any clue?


----------



## DSturg369

Dr Grabow Royal Duke with Half & Half before work.


----------



## bierundtabak

> Wow... I to had a tin of Blend no. 5 arrive yesterday. Any clue?


Altadis free sample? That's how I got mine. I don't like the casing though so I've been trying to pawn it off on friends.ray:


----------



## Jack Straw

Opening Night in a Peterson Mark Twain poker. Man is this some great stuff. Does way more for me that Union Square.


----------



## User Name

so, this weekend I had the following:

-1792 Flake
-FVF (2 bowls)
-Quiet Nights
-Hamborger Veermaster
-Bayou Morning
-Erinmore Flake (2 Bowls)


MVP of the weekend- Hamborger Veermaster

Turning into my absolute favorite tobacco, move over AJ's VaPer.



I'm noticing a trend here...my english tobaccos are getting lonely.


----------



## phineasrex

Morning smoke of Bayou Morning Flake in a MM Country Gent, along with some black coffee. Really like this tobacco, especially as it name implies, in the morning. My only gripe is that it could have a bit less perique and a bit more virginia, but as they say, can't have it all. Thinking of ordering a few tins and seeing if a bit of age would mellow this fellow out.


----------



## Savvy

The rest of my pipes came in today from moving, so naturally they were among the first things I unpacked. It looks nice to have a full shelf of pipes again. With getting all my pipes back to me I decided tonight I'd break in one of my newer pipes with a new tobacco. So this evening I went for a walk with my Peterson Kinsale XL12 and a bowl full of McClelland's 3 Oaks Syrian. Great pairing. I don't do English blends often, but I'm sure I can fit this combination in once a week or so. Will have to pick up a few more tins with my next tobacco order.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Got a great big package full of Tilbury in a trade with IndigoSmoke today. Can't wait to fire up a bowl... love this stuff...


----------



## User Name

quiet nights in a big ol canadian I have. I'm pretty damn tired today, so hopefully it won't put me out so early.


----------



## phineasrex

Just finished watching some X Files accompanied by an MM General full of Old Joe Krantz. The truth is out there and it's in my cob.


----------



## Firedawg

Some C&D Interlude from the Simply Elegant Series(My fav series from C&D) in my Peterson Shannon 80s.


----------



## WWhermit

Thoroughly, completely enjoyed my first taste of Pete Stokke's Luxury Navy Flake. Although I've had 3 ounces of this in my cellar for over a year, I never tried it before I sealed it up. Just a couple days ago I ordered a pound to put away, and had the foresight to try some before jarring the rest up. I was rewarded with a luxurious experience, but am now saddened that I have found yet another blend to stock and cellar!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

I opened a jar of FVF. I'm not sure if I even want to bother with trying to build up a stash of this anymore. HV seems just as good to me, and even though it's hard to find, at least it's not as hard to find as Samuel Gawith blends. I'm this close to saying to heck with it and letting the rest of you fight over this stuff...


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I opened a jar of FVF. I'm not sure if I even want to bother with trying to build up a stash of this anymore. HV seems just as good to me, and even though it's hard to find, at least it's not as hard to find as Samuel Gawith blends. I'm this close to saying to heck with it and letting the rest of you fight over this stuff...


I'm this close to begging you for the rest of it...


----------



## dccraft

Had a nice bowl of Hunter's Blend from my local B&M.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Started with Boswell's Northwoods and found it quite enjoyable, although I didn't get through all of the bowl do to a poor packing job.

Then, for the first time, I tried the infamous Penzance. Wow, I definitely know what all the buzz is about! Great blend and I can't wait to smoke a bit more of it although it will definitely not be a weekly blend for me, just occasionally as a special treat!


----------



## User Name

Pipe kid smoking the 'zance,

Moving on up there.


----------



## donovanrichardson

User Name said:


> Pipe kid smoking the 'zance,
> 
> Moving on up there.


Indeed Jimmy, I don't know what came over me to today but I just had to have it!


----------



## bierundtabak

Black Frigate, which I've decided I don't like then a bowl of Exhausted Rooster.


----------



## jtree26

Trying to smoke a bowl of Esoterica Margate, but it just doesn't want to burn tonight..


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I loaded up a bowl of Opening Night in my new Baronet 606EX and fired her up. About an hour and 45 minutes ago. Good thing I didn't load it up all the way. You know, there must be something to these large pipes though; I like Opening Night a lot, but it never had _this_ much flavor!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a MM General corncob.p The Grousemoor Plug was delicious with it's light, wispy flavorful smoke; I really enjoy slicing small slivers of this tobacco off of the plug, drying it out for 1/2 hour and packing it in this pipe.:hippie: I have not had any Balkan Supreme in a while and it used to be almost my everyday smoke, but now that I have more variety I have been away from it. The flavor was wonderful and it was consistently good down to the ash; what a great evening-so many choices!:nod: I did top off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a great evening.:martini:


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoyed a nice cob of PA on the drive home from work tonight. Now, after some choice leftovers, having some Mac Baren Golden Extra in a Dr Grabow Duke.


----------



## User Name

DSturg369 said:


> Enjoyed a nice cob of PA on the drive home from work tonight. Now, after some choice leftovers, having some Mac Baren Golden Extra in a Dr Grabow Duke.


You won't be smoking any PA this weekend, Dale.


----------



## DSturg369

User Name said:


> You won't be smoking any PA this weekend, Dale.


 :behindsofa:


----------



## indigosmoke

Finishing off the night with St. Bruno. The more I smoke this the more I like it.


----------



## User Name

indigosmoke said:


> Finishing off the night with St. Bruno. The more I smoke this the more I like it.


Be careful to note how much St. Bruno you have left.

People always seem to forget when they run out of St. Bruno. :dunno:


----------



## Firedawg

Mc Grey Havens from TXsmoker in a Big Ben


----------



## indigosmoke

Firedawg said:


> Mc Grey Havens from TXsmoker in a Big Ben


Grey Havens was the first tinned blend I ever smoked. Good stuff.


----------



## indigosmoke

User Name said:


> Be careful to note how much St. Bruno you have left.
> 
> People always seem to forget when they run out of St. Bruno. :dunno:


:biggrin1:


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a nice bowl of LTF in my HIS bent dublin. I'm really in the need for a new pipe. my poor dublin is getting alot of abuse since it's perfect for flakes...bah I feed PAD and TAD coming on again.
Espically with LTF and LNF back in stock someone shoot me...no wait then you guys would fight over my celler no way jose heheh
troy


----------



## Savvy

More HV for me tonight, however, my tin is starting to dry out a little. Means I should probably keep smoking it until it's gone...oh well I'm fine with that.


----------



## Hellraiser

Enjoyed a bowl of well-aged Penzance, was really nice.


----------



## DSturg369

Changing up a little tonight with some Middleton's Walnut in this straight, no name, stamped only with "Made In England" Lovat..


----------



## Jack Straw

Irish Flake in a Peterson Donegal 150.


----------



## User Name

Drying out some stonehaven for my birthday.


----------



## donovanrichardson

User Name said:


> Drying out some stonehaven for my birthday.


Very nice! Happy birthday Jimmy, have a great one my man!


----------



## Jeff10236

This afternoon I had some Penzance out of my new Ben Wade De Luxe Apple. Tonight, I am debating between finishing up a tin of Frog Morton, smoking some Dunhill 965/My Mixture (I'm not sure why two names, or which is preferred), more Penzance, some Solani Mystery X, or stopping at the drug store and buying and trying some Prince Albert or Sir Walter Raleigh. If I go with the Solani Mystery X, I haven't decided upon the pipe yet, but the English tobaccos or the burley would be the Ben Wade again.


----------



## DSturg369

Happy B-Day Jimmy! Smoke your best!


----------



## gpearson

Just finished up some 1776 Tavern in a Missouri Meerschaum - fantastic! I'll be getting hold of a few pounds of that blend. The more I smoke it, the more nuances I find in it, extremely enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Troutman22

I tried a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Black Dansk that I got as a free sample. I couldnt keep that goop lit. Tasted aight but it was frustrating the hell out of me.

Happy Birthday James User Name


----------



## User Name

Troutman22 said:


> I tried a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Black Dansk that I got as a free sample. I couldnt keep that goop lit. Tasted aight but it was frustrating the hell out of me.
> 
> Happy Birthday James User Name


That's funny because I tried a bowl of Golden Dansk on the way home from work, and I had the same problem.

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. What makes it even better, is that my brother just told me I got a package today, and he put it in the dining room, so I didn't even know it was there.

Got to go see what it is...and I'm guessing it's from ^^^^^^


----------



## phineasrex

Had a bowl of bayou morning flake in the am hours, and a few bowls of old joe krantz throughout the day.


----------



## Nachman

Jeff10236 said:


> This afternoon I had some Penzance out of my new Ben Wade De Luxe Apple. Tonight, I am debating between finishing up a tin of Frog Morton, smoking some Dunhill 965/My Mixture (I'm not sure why two names, or which is preferred)


Back in the days when Mr Albert ran the Dunhill shop he custom mixed tobacco from pre aged tobaccos for each of his customers. They called each of the custom blends My Mixture followed by a number. The blends were recorded in a book and you came in and ordered by the number of the mixture you wanted. MM965 was one that became popular and was later produced for the general public.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

What a great little nugget of pipe tobacco history! Thanks!



Nachman said:


> Back in the days when Mr Albert ran the Dunhill shop he custom mixed tobacco from pre aged tobaccos for each of his customers. They called each of the custom blends My Mixture followed by a number. The blends were recorded in a book and you came in and ordered by the number of the mixture you wanted. MM965 was one that became popular and was later produced for the general public.


----------



## DSturg369

Last bowl for tonight... PA in a MM straight Legend.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gpearson said:


> Just finished up some 1776 Tavern in a Missouri Meerschaum - fantastic! I'll be getting hold of a few pounds of that blend. The more I smoke it, the more nuances I find in it, extremely enjoyable stuff.


Giles! I have to agree with you in that Sterling 1776 Tavern is a great tasting tobacco;:hippie: it is somewhat expensive, but the flavor and burn is fantastic.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a no name briar bent.ipe: I needed a change-up from my normal rotation and the Squadron Leader was flavorful with a little power. The Kendal Flake is very deceptive in that it seems to be mild but it carries some power with "Vitamin N"; this tobacco is delicious. The Maple Street was full of rum and maple with a very enjoyable flavor pattern; it was a nice way to finish off this evening.:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a nice relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Troutman22 said:


> I tried a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Black Dansk that I got as a free sample. I couldnt keep that goop lit. Tasted aight but it was frustrating the hell out of me.


Maybe I'll get smart and learn from your experience on that one; I have one of those sample pouches as well.

Opening Night for me.


----------



## ruralhipster

Last night it was a bowl of vintage MacB Club blend from a sample gifted to me from the maker of the pipe I smoked it in.


----------



## Rock31

Irish Flake is waiting for me tonight when I get home, it's going to be a good night


----------



## indigosmoke

Some 3 Oaks Syrian for me this afternoon. A nice smoke, very similar to FMATP, but milder with less of the latakia flavor and McKetchupy goodness coming through. For this reason I prefer the Syrian Froggy (I love latakia and McKetchup,) but for those of you who like milder English blends and want to try Syrian this might be a good choice.


----------



## Jack Straw

Having a bowl of Haunted Bookshop. I love blends where you can open them up and load them right out of the tin. Great stuff, too.


----------



## Natedogg

Tonight, after a super ultra $hitty day at work where I almost had a nervous breakdown (seriously) I had a Guinness, then sliced up some Brown Bogie and let it sit while I poured another Guinness and I headed out in my heated shed and enjoyed what I had a feeling would be an awesome combo. It turned out to be awesome indeed.

I love watching a freshly poured Guinness in the glass. It's relaxing in itself watching the swirls in the glass and looking at that perfect, cakey head.


----------



## jtree26

I'm sitting in the garage having a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## bierundtabak

Irish Flake with a Sierra Nevada Porter. An excellent match.


----------



## Rock31

McClelland 3 Oaks


----------



## User Name

exhausted rooster.

Once you dry this bad boy out, man oh man is it goooo ooood.


----------



## donovanrichardson

User Name said:


> exhausted rooster.
> 
> Once you dry this bad boy out, man oh man is it goooo ooood.


I think you may have convinced me to smoke my sample I have of this tomorrow!


----------



## DSturg369

Didn't smoke on the way home from work tonight. Got into a pair of sweat pants and had a snack when I got home. Now enjoying some PA in a MM Country Gent. On board is some CH in this estate Thermofilter Pear...


----------



## Nachman

London Mixture, then Squadron Leader, then Anni Kake.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Marlin Flake drying out for after dinner. Thinking about some Tambo as a night closer.


----------



## Rock31

Tonight will be a Stonehaven night!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Sams Flake this afternoon on the deck with a new read.


----------



## MarkC

It's been a bad insomnia week for me; I'm smoking a bowl of ABF in a desperate attempt to knock myself out for at least a couple of hours sleep before I go to work today.


----------



## kneepa

Its going to be a sample A and sample B kind of night


----------



## Savvy

Had a bowl of Three Oaks Syrian in my Peterson Kinsale XL12 (Baskerville) tonight while the sun set. Took a book out and read a short story with the smoke. Relaxing evening while I have a weekend long break from school.


----------



## Jeff10236

This afternoon I had a bowl of Dunhill MM965 followed by a bowl of Frog Morton. Since I'm going out tonight, that may be it for the day, but if not, I'll probably finish the night with some Penzance, Brown Bogie, or Peterson De Luxe Mixture depending upon my mood (three very different tobaccos on tonight's list).


----------



## Zfog

Had some Frog Morton this morning and just finished of some Stoney.


----------



## DSturg369

Haven't had a smoke all day. My new boss informed me this morning that we are no longer allowed to smoke at all while at work, even when I was standing in the street. Not liking this at all, but what's a guy to do? 

On the ride home I thoroughly enjoyed some PA Choice Blend in a trusty MM Legend. Right now, some Mission Pipe Shop's "Nut's To You", gifted to me via a mega-bomb by User Name (thanks again Bro!). This stuff is gooooood!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p The London Mixture has definitely captured my fancy; I love this delicious tobacco with its wonderful english traditional flavors. I had a craving for something powerful and the Tambolaka "hit the spot"; it was so very flavorful and added the power that I needed.:yo: I had considered smoking another tobacco after Tambolaka, but realized that nothing would have any taste or flavor after Tambolaka. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## laloin

had my once a week bowl of MacBaren Navy flake, in my bent dublin of course, I save Navy flake to smoke once a week soo I can savor the taste yummy
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm back home from work and finishing off that bowl of ABF. Hey, two of those flakes shoved in a bowl two inches high takes some time...


----------



## bierundtabak

IF again for me. I'm noticing a trend. I went and looked at my baccys to decide what I wanted and after telling myself I should smoke something different for a change like 3 times I broke down and here I am smoking IF again. I'm glad I ordered another tin the other day.:dude:


----------



## Natedogg

Don't feel bad, I am the same way. IF is always my fall-back.


----------



## DSturg369

Opened a 2nd jar of PA Choice Blend I've had cellared since Aug '08. Have 2 more that will remain jarred for a bit longer. PACA and reg PA are not the same thing. Both are great, but definitely different. Have a MM Legend loaded with a gifted blend called "3 C's" for the last smoke of the night. Lovely pre-light aroma of cocoa.


----------



## bierundtabak

Yeah I feel a little guilty. I'm neglecting my other baccys.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Erinmore Flake earlier while grilling up a few burgers.


----------



## Savvy

Had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a Rad Davis as well as a Bowl of 3 Oaks Syrian in a Peterson. Good smoking day.


----------



## commonsenseman

Some Wessex Brown VA courtesy of MarkC, thanks man!

I like it, it has a delightful aroma, although I can't quite put my finger on what it is.....


----------



## DSturg369

Just finishing up some Nut's To You in a MM Country Gent. Have a MM Legend pre-loaded with PA for the drive into work in a few minutes.


----------



## MarkC

I'm getting ready for a bowl of Opening Night in the Puff Meer. I normally don't smoke Virginias in my meers; after all, what would I use my briars for then? But I noticed last night while smoking a bowl of Orcilla that the color is finally starting to change and can't resist. I tell ya, the coloring bowl may make the bulky bowl parts of the pipe color quicker, but you sure can't say the same for the stem! Plus, if it's all coloring at the same rate, it's hard to say how much coloring is going on for a while. But I'm definitely not fooling myself now. Whoopee!


----------



## Hellraiser

Captain Black Royal in a corn cob - my dad gave me some, gotta at least try it.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Broke in my new bull dog pipe with some Pete Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake. It was good but I still liked the LNF the best, it was a really good smoke.

Thanks again Nate for the samples, I have you to thank for turning me on the VAs!


----------



## bierundtabak

MacB Navy Flake in my T. Christiano. I haven't smoked this in a long time and I'm really enjoying it. I'm thinking this is a "once in a while" baccy for me.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

First time for two blends tonight. After jarring up a bag of Penzance and a bag of Margate yesterday, I decided to have a bowl of each tonight. Penzance followed Margate. 

What was I thinking? :doh: 

Boy, I sure would have liked Margate a lot more had I smoked it first. Should have had the Penzance last. Wow, that is very good stuff. Going to have to have another try at Margate another day when I haven't been ruined by Penzance.

G&H Lousiana Perique flake to close out the night.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl consisting of 1/2 SG Medium Virginia Flake and 1/2 PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture in MM Great Dane Egg corncob.ipe: In the past I had tried the Medium Virginia Flake in both a MM Diplomat corncob and a MM General corncob and I found that it consisted of very high quality tobacco, but was missing something so this time I combined it with the Oriental Supreme; the flavor was absolutely delicious.:yo: The combination of these two tobaccos produced a beautiful burning mixture; I only had to relight once and the predominent flavor was the Oriental Supreme but with added intoxicating subtle nuances that surprised me. The Royal Yacht was so very good;:nod: there is "no doubt" that Dunhill produces some great tobaccos! I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Max_Power

Today for my lunchtime smoke I went with a small bowl of JackKnife Plug sliced thin and rubbed out in my little Britannia Zulu pipe. 

I absolutely love this tobacco, hands down, it is my favorite baccy so far.


----------



## KBibbs

Well, for last night, it was a bowl of FM, I believe ATP (the virginia one) that smoked great in my Boswell classic, followed by 2 bowls (my last 2 flakes) of golden sliced that have, or I should say had, about a year of age on them and improved immensely from it. 
Hoping to try some of the McB Vanilla cream or Ataldis (sp?) Maple Street today that I was very generously given.


----------



## Savvy

JKP last night in a Castello, and 3 Oaks Syrian tonight in a Peterson.


----------



## Hellraiser

Barbary Coast in a corn cob, man this stuff is wet.


----------



## User Name

I found some Hamborger Veermaster that has been sitting in my trunk the past week, in a bag gifted from Pug. Just one flake left.

DRY as Hell! but it smells really good. It's all loaded up, and when that work bell rings, I'm lighting this sucker up.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a very nice bowl of Sam Gawith Commonwealth which was awesome! First time smoking and a definite favorite now, great tasting English for sure! Thanks again Andrew for the big bag!


----------



## Nachman

Started this morning with Squadron Leader, later London Mixture, tonight Beverwyck. First time for Beverwyck. Nice Burley blend, nutty and sweet. Mild taste, but has some good nicotine.


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking some Union Square in a Pete. Good stuff.


----------



## Zfog

I had a nice bowl of FVF in my Savinelli University pipe for my lunch smoke, and a bowl of Squandron Leader out of my MM whilst running errand for my wife. Life is good gentlemen!


----------



## DSturg369

Smoked some PA Choice Blend in a MM Legend on the drive home from work a little while ago. Had a light snack and now on to some Carter Hall in a big bowled Thermofilter Pot.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.ipe: I have several new tobaccos that I got to try, but tonight I reached for Stonehaven; the taste of this tobacco is just so special I could not pass it by.:nod: I topped off this great smoke with a small glass of brandy and this was a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

I can't say what I'm smoking; I don't want to give TJ any hints about what I opened today!


----------



## Nachman

Last night I smoked Beverwyck in a 1955 Linkman straight Billiard. It was nutty and slightly sweet, a delightful tobacco. This morning I smoked Beverwyck in a 2010 Hardcastle bent Zulu. It was harsh, bitter and kept trying to bite. I have never seen a tobacco smoke so differently in two different pipes.


----------



## Hellraiser

Started the day with a bowl of 5 year old PS Bullseye Flake in a old pre-trans Barling - was a great smoke.


----------



## Nachman

Billy Budd in a cob.


----------



## Piledriver

mmm Blackwoods flake in my dunhill poker


----------



## Savvy

Cracked a tin of SG BBF I've been aging for a little over a year and smoked a bowl of it in a Cavicchi. Was a little slow to start out, but once it hit the sweet spot, it was a great blend. I'd add more tins if I could find some...


----------



## DSturg369

Carter Hall in a MM cob. Smoking one and loading up another... Sugar Barrel in another MM cob.


----------



## KBibbs

A bowl of McB Vanilla Cream in my HIS mini churchwarden. Fun little pipe, but really is a mini. And that vanilla cream leaves my car smelling sooooo good! Just wish I hadn't hit that bump, lost some ash, and put burn holes through the seat...yikes.


----------



## Hellraiser

The last of my 6 year aged SG Cob Plug in a Stanwell bent egg, was a wonderful 2 hour smoke.


----------



## Jack Straw

Stopped at the corner and picked up a bottle of single malt, something I am not very familiar with beyond Highland Park and a few of the standard "Glens." And yes I live literally half a dozen doors down from a liquor store.  I then decided to crack a tin of Full Virginia Flake to smoke in my Mark Twain, which is a surefire recipe for a wonderful evening. To round it out I am going to make my second stab at starting Joyce's Ulysses, hopefully my attention span can manage this time.


----------



## Max_Power

That's a beautiful photo Andrew. Looks like a good night for sure.

After dinner I'm going to smoke my first bowl of stoney in my little Zulu pipe.


----------



## Natedogg

I just had one excellent combination.

A bowl of 3P's that has had time to dry out in the tin, and a tall pint of Guinness. 3P's really opens up when it drys out, and the Guinness really complements it and it makes for a wonderfully bold taste, and the heavy nic hit mixed with the pint really relaxes you.


----------



## bierundtabak

Squadron leader in my Black & White Bing. Drinking Sierra Nevada Glissade and Jameson. 3p's is next unless I change my mind which is highly possible.


----------



## Stonedog

I've been sitting on my back porch for a few hours working on a software project, so I started off with the Erinmore (thanks again Firedawg) in an MM Legend. I then tried a half bowl of Altadis Sweet Danish #506 (also from Firedawg) in an Ozark. That was followed straight away by a bowl HGL in a second Ozark. I finished off the evening with a fine bowl Exhausted Rooster in the MM. 

Note to self: Don't try to remove the stem on an Ozark when the bowl is still warm, the glue holding the stem to the bowl gets a little soft. :mmph:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a 1/2X1/2 mixture of SG Medium Virginia Flake and PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX.p This was my first bowl of Marlin Flake and upon opening the tin I was greeted with this absolutely wonderful aroma which matched a wonderful flavor in the actual smoking of this tobacco. This tobacco smoked so well right out of the can with no drying time; after initial lighting I only had to relight once. My first experience with this tobacco was so rewarding and if a few more bowls are as nice as this first one I will include this tobacco in my regular rotation.:hippie: I so enjoyed my initial blend of Medium Virginia Flake and English Oriental Supreme that I did it again and the flavor was so very good and this large pipe did it justice.:nod: I topped off these delicious tobaccos with a small glass of brandy and this was a great evening.:martini:


----------



## DSturg369

Home from work and have the next 4 days off! Enjoying some Middleton's Walnut in a MM cob to start the weekend.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease JackKnife plug in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of 50% each of SG Medium Virginia Flake and PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX and finally a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM General corncob.p This was my first experience with the JackKnife plug and I found the aroma and taste of this tobacco to be very nice with a nice level of strength. This is the third time that I have had this mixture of Medium Virginia Flake and English Oriental Supreme and again I found that this combination is so very flavorful; I will make up two ounces of this blend for easy access.:yo: The Grousemoor Plug is a tobacco that is either loved or hated; there is no middle ground with this tobacco and I am one who loves it.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which resulted in a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## DSturg369

Currently enjoying some Sugar Barrel in a MM cob and a glass of tea then off to bed.


----------



## laloin

Finished off the sample of McCLellands Wilderness from the blind tasting event, in my CG cob, now that I know what it is. the more I like it. Have to say Mcclellands really does know how to blend Virginias and English well. inspite of that ketnap smell hahahha
troy
thanks again Contrabass


----------



## Zfog

I just smoked a bowl of FVF. I really enjoyed this tobacco! At first it just seemed pretty strong nicotine wise. Once I got it smoking good the flavor turned for the better. Definately going to have to acquire some more of this SG!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoking some Mac Baren Club blend that I received in a blind pass. Really enjoying this one.


----------



## ruralhipster

SmoknTaz said:


> Smoking some Mac Baren Club blend that I received in a blind pass. Really enjoying this one.


A very good blend, I got to sample a 20+ year old version that was the best thing I have ever smoked so I am going to try to give a couple years on this and see how much better it gets.

Having a bowl of OGS watching the masters.


----------



## Jeff10236

This afternoon I enjoyed some Penzance out of a small Savinelli Canadian with a slight bend (#812). Later today (in about an hour during a walk, and later tonight) I'm going with one or two of the following:

-For tonight before bed: SG FVF or SG St. James Flake, probably in a cob, but maybe in my Ben Wade or a Peterson.

-For my afternoon walk it will be Peretti Somerset Slices, SG Squadron Leader, 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher, Peterson De Luxe Mixture or an OTC (either SWR or Half and Half). The pipe will be one of my Savinelli 320's (though if I try H&H for the first time it will probably be in a cob).


----------



## Firedawg

Its gonna be a good night with a movie downloaded, dog at my feet and some fine smokes lined up.

Peterson's Uni Flake(cubed for a new experience) in a Peterson Shannon 80s Shannon, Than a nice bowl of PS LTF in a Peterson Red Rapier Meerschaum.


----------



## Zfog

I have a bowl of Penzance in mind, destined for my Sav University pipe!


----------



## DSturg369

Headed out for a few errands earlier and forgot my pipe & tobacco pouch! :banghead: :faint:

But home now and enjoying a MM cob with Carter Hall.


----------



## Jack Straw

Drying out some FVF to smoke in a Pete, and do some reading.


----------



## Cpuless

Ate outside in the nice weather tonight and enjoyed a bowl of Stonehaven and a bowl of Squadron Leader during dinner. My gf's cousin decided she wanted a bowl and lit up some Altadis Cherry in one of my cobs. I think her and her boyfriend may be sold on trying out this slope some.


----------



## bierundtabak

The weather was AWESOME today. Got off work early, went to the park to throw the Frisbee. Smoked MacBaren Navy Flake in my T. Christiano while drinking Bell's Pale Ale. I hope this weather sticks.


----------



## Max_Power

Smoked my first bowl this evening that stayed lit start to finish, so exciting. Stonehaven in a stanwell 45 with some Kendall Kentucky on top to get it started burning nicely.


----------



## JHCsci

Just finished some dunhill nightcap in my 2005 ardor bent apple. Nice nic hit before bed :rockon:


----------



## rkm5052

JHCsci said:


> Just finished some dunhill nightcap in my 2005 ardor bent apple. Nice nic hit before bed :rockon:


I just got 3 Dunhill tins. Some MM 965, some nightcap, and some EMP. Tonight ill pop my first tin of nightcap. Pretty excited!


----------



## Zfog

rkm5052 said:


> I just got 3 Dunhill tins. Some MM 965, some nightcap, and some EMP. Tonight ill pop my first tin of nightcap. Pretty excited!


All great smokes!


----------



## Garin

This afternoon, it was the Puff Meer full of Davidoff's Royalty. I guess this one's an English, but the Latakia must be very subdued. I get an oriental dominant feel out of this one, similar to EMP but not quite as sweet or savoury. Still, it's a nice low-key tobacco.

This evening, it was my last flake of ABF. Although it was an ok tin, I probably won't rush out for another. I rarely got a truly great smoke out of it, but it was usually pretty satisfying.

Man it's nice to have some decent spring weather for a change!


----------



## Jeff10236

So, early evening (around 5 or so) I went to the park for a long walk and then sat and smoked at the riverside. Got a lot of nasty looks, but it was too nice a place for a smoke to pay attention









(that isn't my picture, but that is pretty much what it looked like today)

I did use my Savinelli Oscar 320KS, but I went with a different tobacco than I planned. I smoked a decent bulk aromatic from Davidus Cigars called Royal.

I'm about to go out for my last smoke of the day. It needs to be a short smoke since I get up for work at 5:30, so I'll be smoking one of my corn cobs. I'm either going to try the St. James Flake, or have another bowl of Squadron Leader (I'm kind of in the mood for a mild English).


----------



## DSturg369

Peter Stokkebye's English Luxury in a Alpha Monarch in what I believe is a Prince shape.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob which yielded a delicious enjoyable smoke.p Penzance is another tobacco that smokes so well in this very tall pipe. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy resulting in a very nice evening.:drinking:


----------



## chickenriceboo

Squadron leader. Really hitting the spot tonight.


----------



## User Name

This weekend, I had about 5 bowls of FVF

I was in heaven, still like HV better though. I'm just out of that for the time being.


----------



## Jack Straw

1792 in a Peterson St. Pat's.


----------



## Zfog

A nice bowl of Frog Moeton OTB to kick off the day!


----------



## IHT

*PS LTF* in a _Rad Davis blasted bent egg_ with ivory colored stem.


----------



## DSturg369

Middleton's Walnut in a MM cob hits the spot after a big steak supper.


----------



## Zfog

a nice tall bowl of penzance. This is definately in my noob top 5 smokes. Loving this stuff!


----------



## Max_Power

Chocolate flake with a 5 brothers topping to get it going.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Maple Street in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The Stonehaven was so very delicious and smooth yielding a fantastic flavor profile. I sipped on this pipe slowly enjoying this delightful wispy curling smoke as it drifted past my nose; this smoke lasted 21/2 hours and was sheer bliss.:yo: The Maple Street was a nice ending to this evenings journey and added just the right amount of sweetness that I was craving. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and my final statement is "How good it is!":drinking:


----------



## Stonedog

Anni Kake in my brand new Viking. I'm really liking the pipe but I should have let the Anni dry out a bit more though. Still, this is a great blend.


----------



## DSturg369

Last bowl of the night... Some Mission Pipe Shop's "Nut's To You" in a MM Legend cob.


----------



## Natedogg

Last night it was 3 flakes of IF in the new OOM Paul I got from Dave. That's some kind of bowl on that thing! It's so deep though it makes re-lights difficult!


----------



## Jack Straw

Enjoying the tail end of a classic coastal morning here, a crisp and damp 60 degrees, perfect flake weather, in this case a nip of Reiner Long Golden in a Pete.


----------



## DSturg369

PA Choice Blend in a MM Country Gentleman for post-lunch festivities.

I really need to pick up some more MM cobs and give mine a little break... Been smoking the ones I have a LOT!


----------



## Rock31

Finished off my Stonehaven...very nice


----------



## neonblackjack

Natedogg said:


> Last night it was 3 flakes of IF in the new OOM Paul I got from Dave. That's some kind of bowl on that thing! It's so deep though it makes re-lights difficult!


THREE flakes of IF!? Did you remember how to stand? :kicknuts:


----------



## Requiem

I've been smoking some Stonehaven a friend sent me... now I understand why most of you guys are always craving for it. 
I'm not a burley fan myself (I don't even like ABF), but Stonehaven really is smooth and delightfull.


----------



## Natedogg

neonblackjack said:


> THREE flakes of IF!? Did you remember how to stand? :kicknuts:


Nicotine doesn't make me loopy, it just relaxes me and makes my stomach churn, but not in a bad way. It's how my body tells me how much nicotine is in it.

On a side note, WTF is this smiley?
:kev:
It's obnoxious!


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> On a side note, WTF is this smiley?
> :kev:
> It's obnoxious!


That's what you look like after you smoke Mix79.

Also, that's not a beard, that's him foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Zfog

User Name said:


> That's what you look like after you smoke Mix79.
> 
> Also, that's not a beard, that's him foaming at the mouth.


Foaming at the mouth is much more entertaining. Either that or he was smoking that pipe with two stems, and that was after the grand finale!


----------



## Jack Straw

Kicking off the evening with a bowl of Irish Oak in a Peterson Kinsale XL23.


----------



## Zfog

I saw Rays post so I had a half bowl of Stoney while running a quick errand. I have an english in mind for tonight, still undecided though?!?!


----------



## DSturg369

What ya' got Zach... We'll help you out! :wink:


----------



## Nachman

Natedogg said:


> Nicotine doesn't make me loopy, it just relaxes me and makes my stomach churn, but not in a bad way. It's how my body tells me how much nicotine is in it.
> 
> On a side note, WTF is this smiley?
> :kev:
> It's obnoxious!


The smiley is a chassid singing. They do a lot of that. The Hebrew letters, hay, lamed,bet spell halav, which means milk. Don't ask me why they have the word milk, maybe it was the only Hebrew word the guy who drew the smiley knew.


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> I saw Rays post so I had a half bowl of Stoney while running a quick errand. I have an english in mind for tonight, still undecided though?!?!


Your post made me decide to try out my nightcap. Maybe you should do the same. I know you have the froggies too. Or penzance. Hope you figure it out bro!


----------



## DSturg369

החבר 'ה האלה משוגעים!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoked some Opening Night and pulled some Union Square out of the oven, which I stoved for 3 hours. I'll give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## DSturg369

Was going to re-visit a tin of HH Mature Virginia dated from July of 2008 with a couple bowls missing but it seems to have resealed itself so I'll leave it alone for awhile still.

So... A 50/50 mix of Carter Hall/Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman for me.


----------



## Zfog

DSturg369 said:


> What ya' got Zach... We'll help you out! :wink:





Max_Power said:


> Your post made me decide to try out my nightcap. Maybe you should do the same. I know you have the froggies too. Or penzance. Hope you figure it out bro!


Thanks for offering to help fellas! I went with some FM because its just great! lol
Howd you like that nightcap Chris? I love that stuff.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake in a Astley's Upshall made bent.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

No pipe for me this evening; I am still recuperating from that great cigar that I had this afternoon.:thumb: Tomorrow is another day.:ranger:


----------



## Garin

Tonight I had my final bowl of Royal Yacht, followed shortly afterward by a bowl of Kentucky Select organic virginia.

Maybe I wouldn't do it in that order again, but it was a good evening.


----------



## laloin

been on a recent cigar binge, last few days I've had a dream stick Alec Bradly Prensado CG love at first sight, that's a dream smoke. if only I had a money to buy a box of 2 of those hahah
then I had a dog rocket of a stick, yuck...Not gonna smoke that.
tonight went back to my pipe, caz smoking a stick at work wouldn't really make too people happy with the smell. soo had my old stand by McBaren Navy flake in my trust bent dublin.
Zfog what have you created, I knew you were going to give me a gentle push down another slope, but I wasn't planning on you drop kicking me down it hahahha
troy


----------



## Requiem

1792 in a small Big Ben billiard dedicated to it.


----------



## Firedawg

Last bit of my C&D Exhausted Rooster in Peterson Shamrock Prerepublic 406 (great pipe Landis!)


----------



## DSturg369

About to head out to work soon and enjoying the very last minutes of 4 days off. Having some PA Choice Blend in a Dr Grabow Regal to help fight the tears back.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Got some half-smoked FMOTT in a Stanwell lovat for when I get home. Gave up halfway last night cos of a stuffy nose due to spring allergies.


----------



## CWL

McClellands Grand Orientals Katerini Classic in my Pete Belgique. Little bit of tobacco goes a long way. Perfect combination with plenty of spice & sweetness.

Katerini Classic is fast becoming another favorite with me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.p This is my second bowl of Marlin Flake and I am loving it; the tin aroma and smoking aroma are both excellent. I had not had Union Square in a while and it definitely "hit the spot".:hippie: I topped off these wonderful smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Stonedog

Anni Kake in my bent basket briar. While I enjoy it, it seems like the more I smoke this the more it changes. Seems to do the best in my cobs?


----------



## Jack Straw

After finishing up my taxes, I enjoyed a wonderful bowl of Full Virginia Flake in my Mark Twain while doing some reading.


----------



## astripp

Had an overly wet sg navy flake that couldn't take a light. Was a frustrating experience and I'm letting some dry out now so it'll behave tomorrow when I try to smoke it.


----------



## bierundtabak

First bowl in my estate peterson. Still a little off. Busted out some 4 month old MacB Navy Flake. Was damn good considering the "off" flavor. Couple more bowls and it should be perfect.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob and finally a bowl of GL Pease Westminister in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The Marlin Flake was good and will be included in my regular rotation. The Twist Flake is so very flavorful and I definitely wanted it this evening; it was great. I had not had any Westminister in a while and it transitioned so well after smoking my earlier tobaccos; it "hit the spot":yo: Earlier this evening I picked up a six pack of "Hot Cherry Pepper" plants and planted them; I have not grown these before and it will be interesting.op2: I topped off these wonderful tobaccos with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and this was a beautiful evening.:drinking:


----------



## DSturg369

Just up from a pre-work nap and enjoying a mug of hot coffee and some Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman. Have a travel pouch loaded up with some PA Choice Blend and a MM Legend for break time.


----------



## ultramag

Got suckered in to helping the better half with a garage sale this weekend and turned it into a pretty big day of pipe smoking at least. Started off with two big bowls of *Prince Albert *back to back in a _Jake Hackert poker_ this morning with the morning coffee then a bowl of *Dan's Treasures of Ireland: Limerick *in a _Kjeld Sorenson bulldog nose-warmer_ after lunch. Finishing out the day now with *G&H Louisiana Flake *in a huge _Larryson bulldog._


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a small bowl of Boswell's Christmas Cookie in my small meer. It was a pretty good aromatic. I wish it had a touch more flavor but I really should have dried it out a bit more. Otherwise, a good blend I hope to smoke more of!


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying a half bowl of Stoney while I begin to break in my new used pipe from eBay. I think I will dedicate this pipe to it because I love the shape.


----------



## User Name

Pug popped a tin of dunhill flake and sent me some so I didn't have to open mine up. Really good stuff. Thanks Pug, now I can let them age.

True BOTL, he's responsible for my VA binge.


----------



## MarkC

I'm wrapping up a bowl of FVF before heading off to work. Why the heck do they have my off days all on the days the Sharks aren't playing? Are they doing it on purpose?


----------



## DSturg369

12 hour shift tonight, so relaxing now with a 50/50 mix of PA Choice blend and CH in a MM cob.


----------



## Garin

Today it was a couple of coins of escudo in my Mario Grandi dublin. I don't smoke escudo often, but I'm never disappointed when I do.


----------



## DSturg369

On the work PC...Shhhhhh!!! 

Just had a half bowl of Carter Hall in a MM Legend.


----------



## SmoknTaz

MacB Club blend and FVF today while working/puttering around the yard!


----------



## El Gringo

Some GH Rum Flake in a cob. Not bad...not bad. I recall it being like various perfumes all mixed up and saturated into the tobacco. I thought it overly wicked and jarred it up. Out of curiosity I pulled a flake from the jar and its pretty good.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka tonight.


----------



## Zfog

After my road trip with the family from Mass to S. Carolina. The family was asleep and I got to finally have a bowl of Penzance out of my Savinelli University Pipe. All was good....finally!


----------



## dccraft

Had a nice bowl of Hearth & Home Old Companion in my cob this PM.


----------



## Troutman22

3 evenings in a row of FVF - This stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Zfog

I had my 2nd bowl of Penzance of the day. 1st was fresh, the 2nd I let air out for about 20 minutes. The 2nd I found to be a tad more enjoyable.


----------



## User Name

Troutman22 said:


> 3 evenings in a row of FVF - This stuff is amazing!!


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods in a Dunhill cutty;
Ennerdale in a Boswell cherrywood;
Nightcap in the Johs Puff;

What a great puffing day!


----------



## Garin

Today it was Presbyterian in the ol' Puff meer.

I really do like Presby. However, I can't help but think that it's EMP only not quite.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern in a MM Great Dane Egg cornbob and finally a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: The Exhaused Rooster is not a tobacco that I am in love with but it was ok; although it was better than it has been in the past.:hmm: The 1776 was delicious and a nice change from my normal rotation. The Kendal Cream Flake is an unusual tobacco; it seems very mild and bland but it has some very subtle complex flavors with suprising Vitamin N kick.:wave: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a nice evening.:martini:


----------



## Zogg

Had some purple cow in my nording snake pipe


----------



## MarkC

Just threw half a tin of FVF in my Baronet EX bent billiard. Okay, maybe half a tin is an exaggeration...


----------



## Zfog

MarkC said:


> Just threw half a tin of FVF in my Baronet EX bent billiard. Okay, maybe half a tin is an exaggeration...


Anything even close to half a tin sounds like quite the smoke! lol


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.p I dried out my Navy Flake for 1/2 hour, folded and stuffed the bottom half of the bowl while rubbing out this flake for the top half. I sipped slowly on this gigantic pipe enjoying all of its delightful smoke.:yo: I got my first sample of this tobacco from Mr. Moo and it has such a nice special flavor; definitely different from PS Navy Flake. I topped off this delicious smoke with a large ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew resulting in a wonderful evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Firedawg

Today was a trifecta of Flakes. I went with Peter Stokkebye Luxury line and had Bullseye, Twist and Navy. Each was enjoyed in a different Peterson pipe.


----------



## Zogg

Just had some billt budd in my peterson 05 ebony killarney
it was surprisingly good! im full of nic now...so.....sleeepy...


----------



## MarkC

I'm finishing off a bowl of Opening Night from lunch.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Starting my day off with Butternut Burley and have Anni Kake on deck!


----------



## DSturg369

Not sure yet what I'll be smoking later this afternoon and evening, but enjoying some Carter Hall in a MM cob right now. 

Whatever it is, it'll be in quantity because the Anti's at my place of work are at it hard and heavy!


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a bowl of EMP enjoying the weather and hanging with my oldest child! Later there will be some Penzance being smoked!


----------



## Amlique

Dan Tobacco _Midnight Ride_ will be in the pipe tonight. Will go in my no name Italian Pipe.


----------



## Max_Power

1/4 bowl of haunted bookshop in my new savinelli sitting 677. First smoke in this new pipe, the draw is tighter than others I own, but the burn was amazing compared to my other pipes.

I really liked the haunted bookshop, and I can't wait to start trying all the other burleys that were recommended to me. Next up is a 1/4 bowl of old Joe krantz.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> 1/4 bowl of haunted bookshop in my new savinelli sitting 677. First smoke in this new pipe, the draw is tighter than others I own, but the burn was amazing compared to my other pipes.
> 
> I really liked the haunted bookshop, and I can't wait to start trying all the other burleys that were recommended to me. Next up is a 1/4 bowl of old Joe krantz.


Hauted bookshop is a badass name! Gonna have to put that one on my list. I'm glad you are liking your new pipe brother!


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> Hauted bookshop is a badass name! Gonna have to put that one on my list. I'm glad you are liking your new pipe brother!


You can have some. I've got 2 Oz and another 8 on the way. I ordered the 8, but got the 2 by accident; so the 8 are being shipped and I get to keep the first tin. It's really good, coming in second to jkp for me right now.

I just had the old Joe krantz, and it was good, but I preferred the bookshop.

Next up, burley London blend.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Just finished breaking in my new pipe from Jimmy-James with a bowl of substitute Nightcap and enjoyed the blend for sure! It was certainly curious so I look forward to smoking it again soon!


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> You can have some. I've got 2 Oz and another 8 on the way. I ordered the 8, but got the 2 by accident; so the 8 are being shipped and I get to keep the first tin. It's really good, coming in second to jkp for me right now.
> 
> I just had the old Joe krantz, and it was good, but I preferred the bookshop.
> 
> Next up, burley London blend.


Sounds like the HB is a must try if you like it that much, put me down for a sample! We are gonna smoke way to many bowls when we meet up! Good times ahead brother!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Just finished breaking in my new pipe from Jimmy-James with a bowl of substitute Nightcap and enjoyed the blend for sure! It was certainly curious so I look forward to smoking it again soon!


What was the substitute you speak of donovan??? or Jimmy??? Just curious.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Setting sail tonight on the Royal Yacht


----------



## Zfog

I bought a tin of GL Pease Westminster while away and I really enjoyed it! I smoked it out of my Sav university pipe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p I folded and stuffed the bottom 1/2 bowl with BullsEye Flake and packed the top half of the bowl with this tobacco rubbed out. I have been using my corncobs frequently and it was good smoking a big briar again.:hippie: It was a toss-up this evening between BullsEye Flake, Penzance and JackKnife; isn't it so nice to have choices? The Tambolaka was "a given" for me this evening; I had a need for a powerful ending and it "hit the spot". I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## Requiem

Tonight it was Stonehaven for me, in a Hardcastle prince. 
I made a youtube video about it, for which I apologise to you guys...


----------



## chickenriceboo

C&D Habana Daydream (ironically it's always an evening smoke for me) in my Nording. The Nording is smoking wet again - I've had to stick a pipe cleaner in twice already.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Enjoyed my first bowl after a lonng (14 day) break form the pipe.

Penzance in an MCK prince. 

Can't wait for my folks to get back from Scottsdale, they picked me up 5 tins of this stuff! Got my sights on an 8oz bag that I spied recently, as well.


----------



## Garin

Today it was 3/4 of Morris Flake in my Pete bulldog. This is one great tobacco. 

Not only is it an interesting straight virginia, but it appears to match my pipe and rhythm exactly. The last three smokes of this I've had were 'perfect' in the sense that the whole bowl burned perfectly all the way through without a single relight and without a single thread of unburned tobacco at the end. Good stuff!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Have some Old Gowrie drying out. This will be a first for this one. I popped the tin a couple weeks ago and have been letting it air out a bit. Giving Marlin Flake a couple weeks to air out after opening the tin improved it a lot IMO.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of 1/2X1/2 mixture of SG Medium Virginia Flake and PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill's Mixture 965 in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I am really fond of the mixture of Medium Virginia Flake and Oriental Supreme and I was not disappointed this evening. In my opinion the mixture of the two are better than either one alone.:hippie: The 965 had the "Vitamin N' and flavor that I was craving; it was delicious. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and it was a great addition with my smokes.:drinking:


----------



## DSturg369

Had a bad coughing spell earlier and everything seems to be irritating it further. Everything except PA Choice Blend. Sipping it very slowly in a MM cob.


----------



## MarkC

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Have some Old Gowrie drying out. This will be a first for this one. I popped the tin a couple weeks ago and have been letting it air out a bit. Giving Marlin Flake a couple weeks to air out after opening the tin improved it a lot IMO.


Definitely. Hey, let me know how you'd compare the Old Gowrie to the McConnell's Scottish Cake. Just curious...

Finishing off a tin of Opening Night in my Savinelli Oscar. It's sort of audition time to see who gets bumped out of the rack by the new Cavicchi arriving tomorrow; so far I'd say the no-name prince is on borrowed time...


----------



## Zeabed

Some CPCC Caramel Rush in a Stanwell Colonial 45 billiard. Blending of this club mixture by McClelland's was, afaik, continued by the latter blender when it took over the CPCC blends under the McCl name.


----------



## Firedawg

Opened up a 2 year old tin of GL Pease Union Square and smoked in a Peterson (of course)
Have found another GL Pease blend that I like! I am starting to reach the conclusion that you al can chase the HTF Stoneys, FVF and whatnots and I will stock up on the C&D and GL pease. Enjoy your hunt while I smoke.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Rum flake in a Dr. Grabow Westbrook. She's one of my best flake smokers!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

MarkC said:


> It's sort of audition time to see who gets bumped out of the rack by the new Cavicchi arriving tomorrow; so far I'd say the no-name prince is on borrowed time...


Why not just buy a bigger rack?

*edit* Oh my, context is sooo important!


----------



## Zfog

Contrabass Bry said:


> Why not just buy a bigger rack?
> 
> *edit* Oh my, context is sooo important!


Very clever ha!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Good evening Brothers.

Tonight I am enjoying a bowl of Solani White and Black in a Gifted Savielli from my SP Santa..

The Solani is some delicious stuff and the pipe... Outstanding.

- Vin​


----------



## Max_Power

I have just finished half a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in my new Sav. The break in is going swimmingly, and the HB is quickly becoming a new favorite.


----------



## Zfog

Haha thinking about some Haunted bookshop whilst packing my pipe with some penz. Another great night ahead!


----------



## Garin

Tonight it was Ten Russians in my latakia-dedicated bent basket. Now that's a great combination.


----------



## MarkC

Believe me, with my weight, I have a big enough rack as it is... 
Actually, I have another rack, an old 9 pipe round Decatur that's held together with Elmers and a wish. But some of these pipes I don't even smoke anymore as I've improved my rotation.

I'm currently smoking a half bowl of Union Square in my new Cavicchi. Man, I thought this pipe looked cool on the net, but in 'real life', it's just awesome!


----------



## Garin

Good gravy.

I can't sleep, and this chunk of brown bogie has been calling to me. Wow. I half-filled my smallest bowl -- my Mario Grandi Dublin -- with a few coins of this, rubbed out. I just barely got it lit and I already feel the spins coming. It's a good thing this stuff won't stay lit easily, as it gives me s little recovery time now and then.

The flavor is gentle and smooth once the initial light harshness is gone. It's a lot like Tambo that way. And the nic is REALLY potent. Man this is strong stuff!


----------



## Nachman

Chelsea Morning in a Bulldog, then Bayou Morning in a Dublin, then H&H Stogie in a cob.


----------



## Zfog

Nachman said:


> Chelsea Morning in a Bulldog, then Bayou Morning in a Dublin, then H&H Stogie in a cob.


hitting the trifecta!!!

I am enjoying a big bowl of SL and loving every minute of it!


----------



## Garin

I started out with a DGT of last night's brown bogie. I guess I made it through the second third, but I'll save the final third for a double-DGT. Strong!

At the moment, I'm enjoying a delicious bowl of Sillem's Black in a cob. I can't imagine a tastier aro.


----------



## PunchMan6

Just finished off a bowl of Quiet NIghts in my Latakia dedicated Savinelli bent from my Mom!! Awesome stuff, this Quiet Nights...may try some Brown Bogie before bed???


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Union Square to break in the new pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SG Chocolate Flake and Exhausted Rooster while tinkering around the house!


----------



## El Gringo

Rediscovered my GH Dark Flake Sented. Wonderful stuff with no bite and a cool smoke with a nice ash without dottle. Quality baccy.


----------



## Requiem

First bowl ever of HOTW, in a GBD Prehistoric billiard.


----------



## Max_Power

Purple cow right now. Wasn't too excited by this the first bowl or two, but it's definitely growing on me.


----------



## Firedawg

Finished up the last of my tin of Peterson University Flake in my faithful Peterson Shannon 80s. Still amazes me that a 45.00 pipe and a 9.00 tin of flake can induce so much pleasure. Thanks to all on the piper forum for showing me the way. I will be going thru withdrawals until next month to get more of this tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

Requiem said:


> First bowl ever of HOTW, in a GBD Prehistoric billiard.


What did you think?


----------



## Requiem

MarkC said:


> What did you think?


Very interesting smell in the tin, that I'm yet to identify ... maybe banana?? (I've heard about perique smelling like banana to some people).
Smooth smoke with a nice strenght, but a bit cigarette like (which is both good and bad). Definitelly there's a bit of perique, it made me sneeze once. 
Probably not going to make my top 5 VA's.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM General corncob. I have become a fan of this tobacco; it has such a delicious pre-burn smell and delicious flavor.ipe: Earlier this evening I picked up 4 heirloom tomato plants and planted them in a few locations before my wife could plant her flowers in my choice locations; hopefully I will have some fresh tomatoes this summer.op2: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and this was a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## Zfog

I was driving by JR's in Carolina and made a pit stop...:evil:
I grabbed a tin of HOTW, 2010 Christmas Cheer, and 2 Dunhill Flake.
I smoked half a bowl of the HOTW and I really liked it. My first baccy that did not have latakia for the most part!


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in the Cavicchi again. You know, I think I prefer the bare wood in the bowl to the pre-coated approach. At least with bare wood I can see the cake building from the start instead of wondering if it's happening.


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> I was driving by JR's in Carolina and made a pit stop...:evil:
> I grabbed a tin of HOTW, 2010 Christmas Cheer, and 2 Dunhill Flake.
> I smoked half a bowl of the HOTW and I really liked it. My first baccy that did not have latakia for the most part!


Bro, you are out of control.:laugh:oke:


----------



## Requiem

MarkC said:


> I think I prefer the bare wood in the bowl to the pre-coated approach...


So do I, no doubt. In fact, I usually love the first couple of smokes in a new uncoated bowl... there's a special silkiness to the smoke.

Tonight:
HOTW in a Savinelli 628 Tundra;
1792 in a Big Ben billiard;
Blackwoods Flake in a Stanwell canadian;

and maybe Nightcap later, if I'm still in the mood, in a Mastro de Paja dublin.


----------



## DSturg369

Unwinding after a 12 hour shift and 4 HUGE fish tacos with some Carter Hall in my MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## MarkC

Hmmm....I haven't smoked Carter Hall in months, and there's a MM Country Gentleman right there in the rack...you've talked me into it!

Edited to add: And thank you for doing so! Nice....


----------



## Jack Straw

MarkC said:


> Union Square in the Cavicchi again. You know, I think I prefer the bare wood in the bowl to the pre-coated approach. At least with bare wood I can see the cake building from the start instead of wondering if it's happening.


I agree. I especially like when you start getting a cake forming and the top of the bowl is still mostly bare wood.


----------



## pffintuff

I'm doing PA in a Peterson Meers.
Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## Garin

The puff meer served up a couple of bowls of Balkan Sasieni tonight. Lovely stuff!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: I had a taste for this wonderful tobacco this evening and I rubbed it out and dried it for 1 hour. I packed and smoked this pipe based upon Neill Archur Roan's idea of creating a small combustion zone and amplifiying the flavor effects of the distillation zone; I have found this to be especially rewarding with this big wide pipe and FVF.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy which complimented this tobacco.:martini:


----------



## mike t

had about 7 bowls of nougat today in an older antique shell 515 a bowl of the prince in a gold medal first prize thats about 70 years old got her unsmoked by the way and a half a bowl of the prince in the estatate wiley a half a bowl of lbf in an aldo velani ultima and a 2 hour bowl of lbf in a pipa croci which by the way are great pipes and yes i'm employed


----------



## mike t

oh i forgot 3 dips of copenhagen snuff


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a nice bowl of MacBaren Navy flake, watching the sunset in between customers at the range
troy


----------



## Troutman22

8 days since I smoked - sinus infection 

Im thinking tomorrow is the day - now what to smoke first....


----------



## MarkC

Welcome back to the bowl!

FVF in a Stanwell sandblasted billiard.


----------



## DSturg369

Was a long day at work, and relaxing now with a MM Legend and some Carter Hall. It's the simple things, like a comfortable recliner and a smoking pipe, that make life a good thing at times.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> FVF in a Stanwell sandblasted billiard.


Must be something in the air, or maybe the Easter eggs...just rubbed out some FVF to dry. This is a batch that I sampled a full year ago and determined that it was too immature. The jar is dated April 26, 2010 so it is a mere 2 days under a year in the jar. I'm looking forward to seeing what a year spent in quiet and dark reflection did for it.


----------



## Zfog

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Must be something in the air, or maybe the Easter eggs...just rubbed out some FVF to dry. This is a batch that I sampled a full year ago and determined that it was too immature. The jar is dated April 26, 2010 so it is a mere 2 days under a year in the jar. I'm looking forward to seeing what a year spent in quiet and dark reflection did for it.


Hopefully it has matured nicely for you! I smoked 1 and a half flakes of irish Flake in my puff Meerschaum! Good stuff.


----------



## Firedawg

Started the morning out with a fresh tin from Jun '06 Escudo in a Pete of course! Damn the smell was heavenly opening the tin. Fermented raisin with touch of spice, moist and so dark. Flavor was to be expected from such a highly reviewed favorite. Curious as to how a fresh tin taste. Otherwise I need to stock up and wait another 5 years.


----------



## Jack Straw

Opening Night in a Viprati.


----------



## Zfog

I smoked some FVF, Frog Morton and then a little Frog Morton!
It was a beautiful day out as well!


----------



## Sblumberjack

I need to build a man-cave for my house. The wife is expecting our first child so I have to smoke my EMP in the garage...it was 85 outside with 65% humidity...ugh. Next time I'll hit the pub.


----------



## laloin

smoking some MacBaren Virginia flake in my bent dublin, at my local B&M on my off day, life doesn't get any better then this 
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Sblumberjack said:


> I need to build a man-cave for my house. The wife is expecting our first child so I have to smoke my EMP in the garage...it was 85 outside with 65% humidity...ugh. Next time I'll hit the pub.


Mmm hmm. Just add pigeon-sized mosquitos to the mix and you are in my garage in South Florida. I feel your pain. Sometimes I have to abort an evening bowl due to the blood suckers and humidity.

Not tonight though. I've got a nice big bowl of Esoterica Dorchester waiting.


----------



## Requiem

Had a couple bowls of HOTW. 
Definitelly very reminiscent of cigarettes, which is can be good under certain circumstances. I would highly recomend this blend to anyone trying to drop the cigs.


----------



## MarkC

FVF, though I'm having a heck of a time keeping the bowl going while sitting on the edge of my chair following the Sharks-Kings game six!


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> FVF, though I'm having a heck of a time keeping the bowl going while sitting on the edge of my chair following the Sharks-Kings game six!


I presume your a sharks fan Mark heehehhe
go kings 
troy


----------



## DSturg369

Had a bowl of PA in a MM Legend on the way home from work tonight. Currently enjoying some Middleton's Walnut in a Dr Grabow Grand Duke. Next up will be my very first sampling of SG's St. James Flake. Been drying it for a few days now and meant to smoke it sooner, but tonight is as good a time as any.


----------



## User Name

Enjoy it Dale. It's no PA, but hopefully it still does the trick for you.


----------



## DSturg369

Being it was gifted by you James, I'm sure it will be well savored. Thank you again Bro.


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> I presume your a sharks fan Mark heehehhe
> go kings
> troy


A happy Sharks fan tonight!


----------



## Zogg

had some sillem's black today while studying for lab practical exams, i had some lighting issues because it was thunder-storming out so it was very humid, but it was pretty enjoyable overall.. still breaking in the new Luciano, which has a bare bowl so its finally getting a little cake on it


----------



## Andrewdk

McC's number 27 in an MM Legend, perhaps later the Grabow Silver Duke already loaded with GnH Brown Twist Slice, still making my way through the newbie sampler from CaptainEnormous.


----------



## MarkC

I'm finishing up my 'weekend' with a last bowl before bed, Carter Hall in my Country Gentleman.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> A happy Sharks fan tonight!


sad to say my kings always choke in the playoffs oh well 
troy


----------



## MarkC

I think they just need to gel. I was hoping the Sharks wouldn't have to face them right off, to be honest.


----------



## Zfog

I am smoking a bowl of 1792 in my knock around briar, then going to finish up a small bowl of Nightcap in the Nording!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I am smoking a bowl of 1792 in my knock around briar, then going to finish up a small bowl of Nightcap in the Nording!


How do you like the 1792 coming from cigars?


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> How do you like the 1792 coming from cigars?


 So far so good, I should have dried it a bit more though. I could really taste the tonquin at first and I mean big time. Now it has settled down and is an enjoyable smoke.:nod:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> So far so good, I should have dried it a bit more though. I could really taste the tonquin at first and I mean big time. Now it has settled down and is an enjoyable smoke.:nod:


Alright sounds good! I appreciate the feedback Zach! Slowly talking myself into trying haha!


----------



## Troutman22

After a sinus infection I came roaring back into the land of smoke with Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Savinelli. Next up for me are my last two samples from the Blind Taste Test. :nod:


----------



## Zogg

Troutman22 said:


> After a sinus infection I came roaring back into the land of smoke with Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Savinelli. Next up for me are my last two samples from the Blind Taste Test. :nod:


YAY!


----------



## SmoknTaz

McClleland 5100 Red Cake


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a Savinelli 606EX.p I am still not a fan of this tobacco but each time that I smoke it the better it gets.op2: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of tea while watching "Jeepers Creepers".:tea:


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in my Cavicchi. Two more bowls and then I get to see how dedicated I am to reserving this pipe for Union Square...


----------



## MarkC

Following with a bowl of Balkan Sasieni in the Puff Meer after seeing CWL' s photo!


----------



## RJpuffs

After the ice age has finally receded, and human-bearable weather conditions return (and before the bugs return) - enjoyed back to back bowls out in the yard yesterday evening. First a two-coin heapin' bowl of PS LTF in a Czech Jirsa. Followed by a more sober sized one-flake bowl of PS LNF in a Bjarne freehand.


----------



## laloin

RJpuffs said:


> After the ice age has finally receded, and human-bearable weather conditions return (and before the bugs return) - enjoyed back to back bowls out in the yard yesterday evening. First a two-coin heapin' bowl of PS LTF in a Czech Jirsa. Followed by a more sober sized one-flake bowl of PS LNF in a Bjarne freehand.


bout time you came out from hibernation ron, we were beginning to worry you had gone and done something silly, like smoke cigs hehehehhe 
troy


----------



## Zfog

I am smoking some IF in my St. paddy's day pipe. Wish I could smoke more than a half bowl though. lol


----------



## Jack Straw




----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Nice pic, Andrew. Pretty much says it all.

I decided to try a blend I have kept shuttered up in a jar for a year and a half because I thought it might improve with some time. H&H Marble Cake. It was very light, almost tasteless when I first tried it and it has remained that way. Virtually no flavor with some tongue bite. With VERY disciplined, agonizingly slow sipping, I could get hints of maybe something. 

There are just too many really good blends out there to spend any more time with this one. Final verdict: Dud.

The tastelessness of this last bowl will be remedied shortly with a bowl of Dorchester. This one is quite tasty; a lot like Dunbar with a bit more perique.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


>


Andrew! I love that beautiful tall pipe of yours!:rockon: This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Maple Street in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: The Marlin Flake has definitely become one of my regulars in my rotation and it was so very delicious. The Maple Street added just enough of sweetness to make this a nice evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of homemade lemonade which "hit the spot".:ranger:


----------



## Garin

Tonight I had a cob full of Butternut Burley. It seems to be a very light smoke, with a pleasant low-key sweet buttery topping. No goop, no bite, and and easy burn all the way down all make for a decent smoke. Maybe it won't be an every day pipe for me, but it'll sure be good when company's around.


----------



## Andrewdk

First taste of SL, in a Yelo Bole. Smoked cool and tasty, definitely one of the nicest Englishes I've tried so far, admittedly I haven't tried many.

I think the smokey wood fire of latakia is beginning to surpass the spice of CCs as my favourite tobacco flavour


----------



## Zfog

Andrewdk said:


> First taste of SL, in a Yelo Bole. Smoked cool and tasty, definitely one of the nicest Englishes I've tried so far, admittedly I haven't tried many.
> 
> *I think the smokey wood fire of latakia is beginning to surpass the spice of CCs as my favourite tobacco flavour*


Now those are some famous last words! I hear ya.


----------



## smokinmojo

P&W Nut Brown Burley in a Custombilt. I'm taking a bowl of Boswell Raspberry Cream to work tonight.


----------



## Requiem

Silver Flake, in a new MM cob (I had forgotten how bad a new cob tastes...)
HOTW, in a Astley's bent.


----------



## Zfog

1/3 bowl of Penzance in my new Nording. God I love this stuff!


----------



## Firedawg

Staring at a new pouch of PA... 

Ok well the PS LBF was great in the 314 Peterson System pipe so now I need to find that old trusty cob and open that damn pouch.


----------



## User Name

C&D Night Train out of my new Sasieni Dublin.

New for me, but this pipe is pretty old.

Night Train is actually quite good. A perfect balance of Va, Burley, and Perique. Wow, I can see myself dedicating a pipe to this great stuff. If you haven't tried this blend, you need to. Plus the Kake is pretty fun to work with.

Now, what should I smoke out of my massive 5 dot?
:hmm:

Star of the East?


----------



## Max_Power

JKP in my little Britannia Zulu.


----------



## DanR

I'm having some Margate that User sent me in a newbie trade. Smoking it from a MM cob. I was feeling a little intimidated because I'm not really versed in english blends yet, but decided to jump in anyway. Wow, this stuff is really good!

I drinking an English beer with it too, so I'm feeling really authentic here!


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> I'm having some Margate that User sent me in a newbie trade. Smoking it from a MM cob. I was feeling a little intimidated because I'm not really versed in english blends yet, but decided to jump in anyway. Wow, this stuff is really good!
> 
> I drinking an English beer with it too, so I'm feeling really authentic here!


If you switched out the cob for a dunhill, you'd feel so authentic you could feel your teeth getting crooked.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606EX.p Tonight I pulled out the big pipe and packed it with one of my favorite tobaccos and "how good it was"; what a pure tobacco flavor and just the right amount of Vitamin N.:hippie: I sipped of this pipe for a little over 2 hours and it was a delight. I topped off this smoke with one of my favorites "Guinness Draught" brew with its frothy top that tickles your nose; this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

Not quite "tonight's smoke", but I've been smoking a lot of Wessex Campaign Dark Flake lately. Reminds me a lot of Marlin Flake, dang good stuff.


----------



## Andrewdk

Kendall cream in an MM legend. Left to dry most of the day, good smoke, creamy mouth feel. Got halfway through before I realized no tongue bite, being a newbie i almost always get some tongue bite, complete opposite of the tobaccoreviews.com write ups.


----------



## funbags

SOME CHERRY TWIST ROPE THAT I HAD FORGOTTEN I HAD. NOW I KNOW WHYu


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a little HOTW throughout the day and now to pick out what to smoke tonight...


----------



## Hellraiser

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a GBD Canadian, been trying to finish this bowl the last 2 nights, tonight will be the 3rd night smoking on the same bowl. I left the cavendish centers out and it seems to take alot less to satisfy me, plus the pipe has a quite large bowl.


----------



## funbags

redeeming myself after that nasty cherry twist with a delicious bowl of butternut burley. super yummy!


----------



## donovanrichardson

CAO Bella Vanilla in my mini Meer...second try and I just don't care for it. There is like no vanilla flavor at all in there and I just don't like it.

Any recommendations on a solid, vanilla tasting tobacco that actually has some vanilla in there? Or some french vanilla type flavor?


----------



## Zfog

funbags said:


> redeeming myself after that nasty cherry twist with a delicious bowl of butternut burley. super yummy!


Is it as yummy as your avatar?


----------



## SmoknTaz

Frog Morton this afternoon.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake in a Dunhill cutty;
Standard Mixture in a Savinelli Siena 320EX


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> CAO Bella Vanilla in my mini Meer...second try and I just don't care for it. There is like no vanilla flavor at all in there and I just don't like it.
> 
> Any recommendations on a solid, vanilla tasting tobacco that actually has some vanilla in there? Or some french vanilla type flavor?


I haven't gotten into any aro's yet, the only tobacco I have had with a vanilla ish flavor was SG 1792. Some real good stuff!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I haven't gotten into any aro's yet, the only tobacco I have had with a vanilla ish flavor was SG 1792. Some real good stuff!


You got vanilla out of 1792?!?! Hmmm...I did realize that vanilla was in the taste profile but thank you for bringing that to my attention Zach! Let's see...where did I put that sample bag...


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> You got vanilla out of 1792?!?! Hmmm...I did realize that vanilla was in the taste profile but thank you for bringing that to my attention Zach! Let's see...where did I put that sample bag...


I believe it has tonquin in it, which to some tastes like vanilla. Apparently it does to me! lmk


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I believe it has tonquin in it, which to some tastes like vanilla. Apparently it does to me! lmk


Alright cool! There are so many tobaccos and what not that I need to learn the profile on, I'll be interested to see if I can pick up that nuance or not!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Alright cool! There are so many tobaccos and what not that I need to learn the profile on, I'll be interested to see if I can pick up that nuance or not!


Smoking yet? lol
Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## kneepa

Started the day with Bald Headed Teacher.
Then another BHT
Went on to have a bowl of McC. 2015
Now its a before bed smoke of McC Smyrna No. 1


----------



## commonsenseman

donovanrichardson said:


> CAO Bella Vanilla in my mini Meer...second try and I just don't care for it. There is like no vanilla flavor at all in there and I just don't like it.
> 
> Any recommendations on a solid, vanilla tasting tobacco that actually has some vanilla in there? Or some french vanilla type flavor?


Try MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake, good tobacco base with a fair amount of Vanilla topping.

Tonight I'm smoking SG Kendal Plug.


----------



## MarkC

FVF in a Baronet EX bent billiard.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM General corncob.p I have not had this tobacco in a while and it was a great choice. I dried out the Chocolate flake for 1/2 hour, stuffed and folded the bottom half of the bowl and rubbed out the flake for the top half. The burn was excellent and I sat back and sipped on this tall pipe slowly enjoying wispy cocoa flavor smoke resulting in a wonderful 2 hour smoke.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy which blended so well with this tobacco; this was a beautiful evening.:drinking:


----------



## donovanrichardson

commonsenseman said:


> Try MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake, good tobacco base with a fair amount of Vanilla topping.


Thanks Jeff! sounds like a good choice and a pretty cheap tin as well!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Going to be a mild start to the day. 5100 in a Courtley Supreme Bulldog.


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a big bowl of 1792 to finish the day. Utilizing my Puff Meer for this one!


----------



## karatekyle

Just went out and had a nice half bowl from my pouch of windy-day Captain Black white. Its the first tobacco I ever tried and boy, I sure enjoy that aroma. Windier than I expected though. Had to relight even though my captain was dry as tinder (for the purpose of staying lit on these windy south dakota days.) Came back in and had a good cup of cowboy coffee.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in my Savinelli 320 EX.p I took out my big fat pipe this evening and folded and stuffed the bottom half and rubbed out this fine tobacco for the top half of this pipe; I did dry out this tobacco for 1/2 hour.:yo: I sat back and sipped on this pipe enjoying its wonderful flavor and the burn was excellent with only two relights. I topped off this smoke which lasted 21/4 hours while watching "Quest for Fire" (which is a great picture) with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Zfog

I met up with MaxPower (Chris) for a smoke..... or 7. We did a lot of smoking, Stoney, Penz, IF and so many others. To top it off we both smoked a big bowl of a 50/50 mix of Perique and Tambo! Surprisingly it was great. Ok maybe just good, but I was expecting it to be fairly nasty!
We were pretty "smoked out" so we parted ways.
Now what to smoke tonight? lol


----------



## Sblumberjack

I was banished once again to the garage for my smoke. Still working the early morning pipe this time in my CAO meerschaum. Wouldn't have been too bad but its about 48 degrees outside. Typical Texas weather...it was almost 85 yesterday at least no tornado....

C


----------



## DSturg369

Pulled an extra shift at work later tonight but relaxing now and enjoying some Sugar Barrel in a MM Country Gent.


----------



## Firedawg

MarkC said:


> Union Square.


Sounds like a great choice and I think I have some drying!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli Duca Carlo pipe.ipe: I went rummaging thru some of my old tobacco stuff and came across this old Savinelli pipe that I had bought more than two years ago when I again began enjoying tobacco and cigars after more than twenty years of abstinence. In the last year or so I have purchased a couple of large bowl Savinellis, a few meershaums, and a lot of corncobs but I was surprised about tonights smoke.:ask: The 621 is a comparatively small pipe and I packed it normally with the Navy Flake and my first puff was astonishingly good; the flavor was so much better in this old pipe than this same tobacco has been in any other of my pipes-I was shocked.mg: I sat back and sipped on this pipe which needed no relights for nearly two hours yielding great flavor. I definitely have to rethink about pipes which elevate certain tobacco blends; GL Pease wrote several articles on this subject that I had simply glanced at. Now I am beginning to understand why you old time pipers have so many briar pipes.:doh: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was certainly a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## CWL

Tango is Down!

To celebrate the demise of UBL, and to salute the brave Operators who travelled a long way to accomplish their mission, I am smoking a bowl of McClellands Blackwoods Flake (VA) in a MM corn cob and with a glass of Ferrer's California sparkling wine!


----------



## MarkC

Union Square sounds patriotic enough I guess for tonight; I'll go with that again!


----------



## Nachman

I kept reading how much Dale enjoys his OTC tobaccos and decided I would get a few for old times sake. It has been close to 50 years since I smoked them. I got some last Friday and opened the tub of Walnut right away because I had not smoked it before. I am quite pleased. I have made about a 2 oz hole in the tub and am smoking it most of the time and not of necessity because I have about 50 varieties of tobacco. I have a lot of premium blends that are not as good.


----------



## karatekyle

Had some more captain black tonight. Not sure why but its really been hitting the spot lately.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a Dr Grabow Duke for me right now.

I figure I have about a dozen or so bowls left and I will officially be out of PA. :shock: TAD will have me in it's clutches soon!


----------



## User Name

I smoked some McC's Va 27 and blackwoods flake, courtesy of InsidiousTact. He bombed me a whole bunch of McC's like last week, and I still haven't put pics up. 

Man, I am a bad BOTL. At least we know InsidiousTact is a great BOTL.

Ha, I better post pics before the bomb he sent me is all gone! And the way I'm smoking these McC's, that may be a possibility. Why did I wait so long before I tried this amazing tobacco?

Oh yeah, I used to be an english junkie...Key words "used to".


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I have been smoking more and more Marlin Flake in recent days and I am liking it. I basically got interested in this tobacco when I kept seeing "Commonsenseman" smoking this tobacco so regularly and I said to myself "Dang-it" what is Jeff up to here"?:hmm: On my last purchase of pipe tobacco I picked up a 100 gm tin and I have been a fan ever since. Even though Jeff is not old in age he sure is in reference to pipe tobacco; so to set the record straight I watch Commonsenseman, Rj, MarkC, and the rest of you old time pipers to track "what the heck" you guys are stuffing in thoses pipes of yours.:nod: I topped off this delightful smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

You know, if I get called an old timer one more time, I'm going to start swinging this cane at people! Anyway, I had the day off today; it's been Hamborger Veermaster and Union Square and now I'm about to fire up a bowl (funny how that term doesn't mean what it used to mean...) of Opening Night in my Puff Meer. Looks like the smoking part of my brain thinks spring is here, even if the weather doesn't agree yet...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> You know, if I get called an old timer one more time, I'm going to start swinging this cane at people! Anyway, I had the day off today; it's been Hamborger Veermaster and Union Square and now I'm about to fire up a bowl (funny how that term doesn't mean what it used to mean...) of Opening Night in my Puff Meer. Looks like the smoking part of my brain thinks spring is here, even if the weather doesn't agree yet...


Sorry Mark! I just had to say it-cane and all!:biglaugh:


----------



## User Name

G&H Scotch Flake, courtesy of Freestoke.

This time I didn't taste any sweetness, but then again, I smoked right after I ate. Still pretty good though, it's left me with quite a nice after taste some hour later. I still need to finish the damn pipe blind test, arg! Tonight, I promise. Jeez, I'm really falling behind on my stuff.


----------



## DSturg369

Full from supper and finishing up some Walnut. Thinking some Sugar Barrel might be in order.


----------



## Zfog

I've got some G&H Dark Flake drying out and its going in the Puff Meer!


----------



## Nachman

Today i had some Walnut, Anni Kake, H&H Stogie and then Chelsea Morning.


----------



## PunchMan6

I started the day with some Solani Aged Burley Flake, and plan to finish the day with some CD Burley Flake #3 or some Dark Flake or some Hal o the Wind....oh the choices!!!!:hurt:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 320 EX.p I got the big fat pipe out this evening and I went with one of my favorites Stonehaven; it had never disappointed me-I love this tobacco.:yo: This smoke lasted 21/4 hours yielding some delicious flavors; how I love these thin black flakes. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew and this was a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Escudo this morning.


----------



## Natedogg

Haven't posted in this thread in a while.

Tonight, I'm back to 2 old friends; IF and Guinness. It's a chilly night with this breeze (probably one of the last of the season like this) so it makes it especially enjoyable.


----------



## Nachman

Walnut, then Anni Kake then Five Brothers tonight.


----------



## DanR

Captain Black "white" in my MM cob on the way home today. Now I'm enjoying my new favorite, Margate, that Jimmy James sent in my newbie trade (He's ignited an English smoking monster in me). Smoking it from my Peterson Christmas bent apple. This stuff is better than Penzance, I don't care what you guys say!


----------



## CWL

Finished my tin of McClellands Grand Orientals Katerini Classic in my new(ish) Chacom billiard. Anyone who hasn't tried one of the Grand Orientals should, and should also look at the well-made & priced Chacoms.


----------



## User Name

finished my last bowl of walnut. Getting better each time I smoke it. I still taste cantaloupe though, lol.

The taste it leaves in your mouth after you're done smoking is amazing.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Smoked a couple bowls of Margate that had been loaded a couple days ago. Very dry but they smoked like a dream. 

For lunch I had a first bowl of G&H Coniston Cut Plug. Not as overpowering as I was prepared for flavor-wise, but definitely a bold lakeland blend. Biggest mistake was smoking this on an empty stomach. At the end of the bowl, it sucker punched me right in the gut. I ended up wishing I had put the pipe down 5 minutes earlier for the next hour. Funny thing was I didn't get the usual warnings that it is time to set the pipe down. Gotta give this one a little more respect...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finishing a bowl of 5100 while catching up on the forum tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in my new billiard.


----------



## Sarge

Just finished my first bowl of And so to Bed; thanks Dave. It's not going to compete w/ Night Cap but dam! I really liked it. too bad I changed my mind which is the reason I tried it tonight and opted to not place an order, Lol... oh well I'll try that another time and @ least And so to Bed isn't hard to find. :tu


----------



## SmoknTaz

Starting my day with 4nogs Weybridge.


----------



## Firedawg

Going with a PS LBF, LTF and than LNF in a peterson of course. Than some Escudo for desert.


----------



## Zfog

Grabbing for some Irish Flake in the Pete!


----------



## MarkC

Union Square. The Virginia jag lives on. It's almost like I have to smoke them for 72 straight days or something...


----------



## Garin

I filled my big ol' Pete billiard full of Ten Russians. Mmmm latakia. I like this stuff a lot.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Working on my first bow of Ol' Limey Bastard. Although the latakia is quite prominant I can still detect the sweetness of the Va.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my recently aquired smallish half-bent billiard Barling dating from 1899. Very pleased with that one...


----------



## Zfog

I have a bowl of GLP Westminster packed in my Birthyear Dunhill. Life doesn't get much more relaxing!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finished off a bowl from last night of Spilman's Mixture while searing a big thick, coarse-peppered NY Strip to rare perfection. This was a nice grilling smoke.

McConnell's Scottish Cake from the blind taste test drying out for dessert.


----------



## DSturg369

Relaxing before work with Middleton's Walnut in a Dr Grabow Grand Duke.


----------



## tedski

For lunch: MacBaren Dark Twist in my Bosi bent brandy
For the evening commute: Low Country Santee in my Ruthenburg bent brandy

First time smoking the Santee. It was quite good - smooth, easy smoking and lots of flavor.


----------



## Max_Power

McClelland dark navy flake at lunch today, and penzance in a
Gbd bent billiard right now.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> McClelland dark navy flake at lunch today, and penzance in a
> Gbd bent billiard right now.


Good stuff! I just prepped a whole stick of Tambo for more of our "special tobacco blend":humble:


----------



## Natedogg

Had my daily IF while putting the front half of the new roof on my shed. Just had a bowl of Erinmore, and I don't know if I will have another bowl later or not, but I'm thinking dry Tambo since I can't seem to figure out what I did with my bag of prepared Tambo. Hmmm...


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> Good stuff! I just prepped a whole stick of Tambo for more of our "special tobacco blend":humble:


Nice! I already smoked the leftovers from the weekend after my Lakeland ghost reared it's ugly head again. No sign of that spook tonight; just pure English goodness from the Penz.


----------



## DSturg369

Travel mug filled with fresh brewed, hot coffee and 2 packets of Splenda and some Sugar Barrel in a MM Legend, ready for the drive to work in a few minutes.


----------



## DanR

Dunhill Nightcap in a MM cob accompanied with a Moose Drool Brown Ale. I'm feeling relaxed!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

Some Sweet Virginia for tonights first warm night


----------



## laloin

well finally cooled off here in Southern california to the point where I could enjoy a pipe, without getting sunburned.
So enjoyed a bowl of Orlik Golden slice, in my new straight calbas pipe, I packed it to hard so had a bit of a time getting it going, but once it did..mmmm nice 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Um. Well, it's not freezing here anymore at least...
Opening Night for me.


----------



## steinr1

Early afternoon smoke of Condor Long-cut in a Ropp (briar) Billiard. The spring is sprung...


----------



## Sblumberjack

Enjoying my first ever bowl of squadron leader in my savinelli 104 churchwarden. Great way to start the day.


----------



## DSturg369

Stuffed with fried chicken and tater salad, and now on to some Sugar Barrel in a MM Legend. 12-hour shift tonight and running on 3 hours of sleep. Going to be a strong coffee kind of night for sure. At some point, I hope to squeeze in a bowl of something.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a couple bowls of Penzance last night around the bonfire in my Calabash, then a bowl of Campaign Dark Flake in a Sav 101.


----------



## Zfog

I think I'm going to smoke a big bowl of Penzance out of my Nording!


----------



## Troutman22

I have been smoking the shiz out of Stonehaven in every pipe I have dedicated to Va blends!!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Off to the ballpark today. Had some Laurel Heights to get things going then a bowl of Sillem's Red (had a few bowls left over from LAST YEAR's blind taste test!) to produce crowd-friendly aromas. I think I'm going to have to order a tin of this one. It is head and shoulders above most aromatics I've tried.

A bowl of Penzance awaits the match for an after dinner smoke.


----------



## Requiem

Yesterday I had Hal O'The Wynd and a bowl of very dry St. Bruno which I think is responsible for the very soar throat I'm dealing with today.

I had forgotten about it, but dry tobacco had this effect on me before. Never again!


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking Dark Birdseye in a Cellini with some black coffee, excellent combo!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM General corncob.p I had read on this forum about some of you using "Franks Method" of pipe packing and I decided to give it a try. I rubbed out my "tobacco coins" and gave it a try. I failed the first time and removed the unburned tobacco from this tall pipe and tried again.:hmm: I failed the second time also and I was finally successful on my third attempt. The narrow and tall nature of this pipe made this a difficult task, but I kept at it. The tobacco was just what I was looking for, but the overall performance of this pipe and tobacco was definitely superior using "Franks Method" then my routine packing proceedure.:yo: The Pipe smoked cool and I only had to relight once. I suspect that this proceedure would be easier with a smaller and wider pipe, but I am always trying something different. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and this was a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finished a bowl of Mixture 965 that I started yesterday.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in my Cavicchi bent brandy.


----------



## UncleJenkem

Due to the nice weather, I had some Prince Albert in a cob on the back patio.


----------



## bent-1

McCraines Red Flake in a small straight apple. Like Red Ribbon with a kick.


----------



## Sarge

Sblumberjack said:


> Enjoying my first ever bowl of squadron leader in my savinelli 104 churchwarden. Great way to start the day.


:tu :tu glad to see you're already tearing into the samples. :madgrin:

smoked a bowl of Froggie OTT in my pathetic Cob. dam I need some pipes, Lol...


----------



## DanR

Picked up my latest TAD order from the post office yesterday. In that shipment was GLP Union Square and Quiet Nights. Had the US earlier and the QN now. I love them both!


----------



## laloin

had myself a bowl of Macbaren Virginia flake, in my bent dublin for mother's day
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz

Anni Kake tonight, can't get enough of AK!


----------



## MarkC

Trying something new, a bowl of GLP Lombard in my Stanwell Golden Danish egg. First reaction: WTF???


----------



## User Name

sugar barrel in a H.I.S. pipe.

Excellent. Great OTC, this one is a must try.


----------



## Firedawg

sipping on a nice late evening bowl of C&D Exhausted Rooster in a 406 prince shamrock pete. Need more of this shape since it smokes flakes so well.


----------



## Andrewdk

Vintage Syrian with a double Chivas Regal, celebrating as in a few months (once my security clearance passes) I'll be working for the Department of Defence. Cushy government job with plenty of $$$.


----------



## DanR

Andrewdk said:


> Vintage Syrian with a double Chivas Regal, celebrating as in a few months (once my security clearance passes) I'll be working for the Department of Defence. Cushy government job with plenty of $$$.


Congratulations! I think I'll smoke something nice tonight to help you celebrate!


----------



## Zfog

Finished my bowl of Stoney from last night and had a bowl of Nightcap this AM. Not sure what is up to bat later today.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of 1/2 SG Medium Flake and 1/2 PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.p I am very fond of the combination of the Medium Flake and Oriental Supreme because in my opinion this blend brings out the best from both tobaccos. The Stonehaven was especially good in this tall pipe; these beautiful black thin flakes smoke so well and with such delicious flavor.:hippie: I used a whole flake and my pipe was only 3/4 full. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Flake in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill 965 Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob.p This was my first try at Dunhill Flake and I have not made a decision of whether I like it or not; it is different from my other tobaccos.opcorn: I will need more experience with this tobacco. The 965 was excellent; wonderful flavor with lots of power-it "hit the spot". I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy which was excellent.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Dunhill Flake is in my near future; the tin turns six months next month-I'm looking forward to it!

Tonight was the almighty Samborger!


----------



## Zfog

I had 3 bowls this morning. 1st a bowl of Black Irish X, a bowl of Dark Flake Unscented topped by a bowl of Nightcap!
Those G&H blends are really growing on me. Whoda thunk it?


----------



## DanR

I had some Anni Kake at lunchtime (a sample from Jimmy James). I'm not getting as much out of this as some of you have commented. Maybe I'm just hooked on Latakia right now.

I did have some Nightcap last night, and whoa... I got a real jolt of Vitamin N from it. Had to slow down a bit.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had Dark Birdseye again yesterday & today.


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> I had some Anni Kake at lunchtime (a sample from Jimmy James). I'm not getting as much out of this as some of you have commented. Maybe I'm just hooked on Latakia right now.
> 
> I did have some Nightcap last night, and whoa... I got a real jolt of Vitamin N from it. Had to slow down a bit.


You'll find that you go through phases when smoking, at least I do. A couple months I'll just smoke nothing but VAs because nothing else tastes as good at the time, then 2 months later I'll smoke a bunch of latakia because I'll crave the flavor during that time and VAs just don't cut it.

Makes the whole experience pretty fun.


----------



## Requiem

Requiem said:


> Yesterday I had Hal O'The Wynd and a bowl of very dry St. Bruno which I think is responsible for the very soar throat I'm dealing with today.
> 
> I had forgotten about it, but dry tobacco had this effect on me before. Never again!



Turns out, the soar throat was the beggining of a bad cold which kept me on bed all sunday and without feeling like having a pipe untill today. But today... Ennerdale in a Boswell cherrywood; OGS in a Astley's bent; HOTW in a Dunhill cutty.


----------



## Zfog

Requiem said:


> Turns out, the soar throat was the beggining of a bad cold which kept me on bed all sunday and without feeling like having a pipe untill today. But today... Ennerdale in a Boswell cherrywood; OGS in a Astley's bent; HOTW in a Dunhill cutty.


Good job making up for lost time! lol


----------



## Garin

Yep, I've been sick too. It's no fun.

Today I'm finally feeling well enough to try a pipe. I've got a cob full of "4 B's" -- butternut burley + brown bogie. It's an interesting mix


----------



## DanR

User Name said:


> You'll find that you go through phases when smoking, at least I do. A couple months I'll just smoke nothing but VAs because nothing else tastes as good at the time, then 2 months later I'll smoke a bunch of latakia because I'll crave the flavor during that time and VAs just don't cut it.
> 
> Makes the whole experience pretty fun.


I see that happening, but it seems to be happening to me throughout the course of the day. I start in the morning craving Aros (I really like the trout stream you sent), then I go home at lunch and I'm craving straight VA - Orlik GS, Dunhill Flake, Union Square, or something along those lines (see, I bought some stuff since our trade!), then at night, I'm craving Latakias big time.

I think I enjoy the evening smoke the best, mainly because I'm cooling my jets after a long day. Thus, at the moment English (Latakias) are my favorites...

I planning on having some Margate tonight!


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoying some CH in a MM Country Gent right now. Have very little PA left but hoping to have a bowl or two of that as the night goes along.


----------



## komakino

I wanted to change my GLP Cumberland pipe to be my new aromatic and smoked some Mac Baren Honey & Chocolate out of it. The ghosting actually worked well, made it sort of sweet & salty.


----------



## Nachman

Chelsea Morning, Then some PA Choice Blend this evening.


----------



## Zfog

Some Squadron Leader out of the 84 Dunhill.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finishing up a bowl of Penzance from earlier. Spilman's Mixture loaded up as tonights closer.


----------



## Natedogg

Well, I had me 2 bowls of LBF that Dave sent me as a gift for the coming Baby. Thanks again Dave! This stuff has a bit of age on it; it definitely doesn't taste like fresh LBF. This is very Escudo-ish.

I just had my last bit of prepared Tambo. I'm going to have to steam up some more.

I may need to post a trade to get more Tambo. I need to have plenty of this on hand.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Jackknife Plug in a MM Country Gentleman corncob, and a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I really enjoyed scraping this plug tobacco for my pipe; I can control the size of the shaving to get some larger pieces for the bottom of the bowl and smaller ones for the top of the bowl which yields such a delicious smoke.:yo: I wish I could get this tobacco in a pound plug as I can with SG Plugs. The Marlin Flake was a smooth transition from the Jackknife and yielded such a delicious flavor. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was a great pipe event!:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

had some Rattray Pro mixture nice light english, with orintals and virginias, not as good a MacC wilderness that stuff is good
in my CG cob heheh
troy


----------



## Firedawg

GL Pease JKP in a pete shannon 80s for a late night snack and watching useless videos on youtube.


----------



## commonsenseman

Natedogg said:


> Well, I had me 2 bowls of LBF that Dave sent me as a gift for the coming Baby. Thanks again Dave! This stuff has a bit of age on it; it definitely doesn't taste like fresh LBF. This is very Escudo-ish.
> 
> I just had my last bit of prepared Tambo. I'm going to have to steam up some more.
> 
> I may need to post a trade to get more Tambo. I need to have plenty of this on hand.


Let me know, I have a stick I'd probably be willing to trade.

Planning to smoke a bowl of 1792 on the way to school tonight.

On a side note, I've started making beer & mead at home. Last night I started working on a tobacco flavored mead with, yup you guessed it, 1792 :biggrin:


----------



## Xodar

commonsenseman said:


> Let me know, I have a stick I'd probably be willing to trade.
> 
> Planning to smoke a bowl of 1792 on the way to school tonight.
> 
> On a side note, I've started making beer & mead at home. Last night I started working on a tobacco flavored mead with, yup you guessed it, 1792 :biggrin:


 That's intriguing, tobacco honey-wine, I wonder if it will taste vaguely Danish with their light honey toppings.

Smoking more Tilbury tonight, man I love that stuff more every day.


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> On a side note, I've started making beer & mead at home. Last night I started working on a tobacco flavored mead with, yup you guessed it, 1792 :biggrin:


Tobacco flavored Mead, or Mead flavored Tobacco???

Funny to see this because I was wondering why we see so many flavorings added to pipe tobacco, but not beer? So last night I actually set aside a little bit of a delicious brown ale I had to let the carbonation flatten out. I'm going to moisten some PA with the flat beer, and then seal into a vacuum bag and let it meld. Mead sounds even yummier!


----------



## Zfog

Smoked some LTF thanks to Natedog!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Enjoyed a bowl of Mac Baren Vanilla Cream in my no-name briar on the way home from work. This was one of the many I scored from Sarge in the newbie trade. So far Squadron Leader has been my favorite.


----------



## DSturg369

Sugar Barrel in a MM Country Gentleman for after supper.


----------



## Natedogg

I was on the LBF from the moment I woke up today. I didn't even have my usual morning bowl of Bayou Morning! I did just have a bowl of IF. It was a wonderful day of piping today. I could never get tired if either of those.


----------



## DSturg369

Now on to some Middleton's Walnut in a no name "Made In London, England" Lovat.


----------



## Requiem

Finishing my first bowl of Penzance, from a sample kindly offered by a friend, in my Savi 320KS.

Gosh, this is really a good english (would anyone be mad if I call it a balkan instead?). Perfect balance between the virginias, latakia and delightfull orientals. 
The closest blend I can remeber trying was Black Mallory, but that was almost 3 years ago and a comparision would not be fair.


----------



## teedles915

Had a bowl of Vauen English No. 15 in a cob. Not bad but got a little bitter on the end.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of Old Gowrie this afternoon. This one is going on the reorder list for sure . Spilman's Mixture by the moonlight tonight...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease JackKnife Plug in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I had to have some more JackKnife again this evening; what a great tobacco. I have not had the Twist Flake in a while but it was delightful this evening. When I sit down with my pipes in the evening I do not have a clue about what I am going to smoke; I say to myself "Moe! What will rock your boat tonight".:happy: There is definitely a great sense of freedom and pleasure in this "hobby". I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

I've been doing the chimney bit tonight, I'm afraid; celebrating the Sharks win, I guess! Two bowls of Opening Night and one of Union Square. The more I smoke these two, the more I like them.


----------



## DanR

Nice night here in San Antonio. Enjoying some GLP Westminster in a MM cob.


----------



## DSturg369

Headed to bed soon and up at 05:00. Have two 12-hour shifts this weekend and am dog-tired already. Enjoying a bowl of CH in a MM Country Gent before some shut-eye.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob.p I used "Franks Method" of pipe filling and got it right on my first try with this tall pipe. I sat back and sipped on my pipe enjoying this delicious tobacco; I only had to relight once. The Penzance that I had this evening has 13 months of aging and is so much smoother with less sharpness than my recent purchase of this tobacco;:hippie: I envy you long time pipers about your mason jars of aged tobaccos. It is interesting that I had originally written "old timers" but I was taken to task by MarkC for calling him an old timer so I will refer to you guys as "long time pipers". Mark as you can see I remembered.:biglaugh: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and it was a beautiful evening.:martini:


----------



## commonsenseman

Xodar said:


> That's intriguing, tobacco honey-wine, I wonder if it will taste vaguely Danish with their light honey toppings.....


Hmm, that could be tasty!



DanR said:


> Tobacco flavored Mead, or Mead flavored Tobacco???
> 
> Funny to see this because I was wondering why we see so many flavorings added to pipe tobacco, but not beer? So last night I actually set aside a little bit of a delicious brown ale I had to let the carbonation flatten out. I'm going to moisten some PA with the flat beer, and then seal into a vacuum bag and let it meld. Mead sounds even yummier!


Well, this time it's a tobacco flavored mead. But I've considered both!

Ale flavored Burley? Brilliant!

Had a bowl of 1792 rubbed out today in a Cellini.


----------



## Requiem

Blackwoods Flake in my GBD billiard, always a safe combination, followed by
JF Germain's Dark Rich Flake, trying to find any similarity with Stonehaven (in a Hardcastle prince, the same I had Stonehaven in)... not even close! The body of the tobacco is not far away (although inferior) but the taste is more on the citrusy side and quite bitter. I also suspect it's prone to bite (to which I'm immune). Two stars rating, IMO, against the four stars I give to Stonehaven.


----------



## eyesack

Just cut up and steamed some Tambo Village for a quickie before bed. I realized if you cut the log on a bias (slant), like whittling a stick with a pocket knife (or Japanese butcher's knife in my case lol), you can cut ribbons a lot faster and easier.

I'm determined to come up with a way to make this stuff a little less harsh and sweeter... Without stinking up my parent's house/oven lol.

I have to say, this stuff tastes spicier than probably any cigar I've ever smoked. I'm thinking of boiling it with pecan-flavored and sweetened water to 'rinse' some of the nicotine out and infuse it with flavor, then heating it in the oven to 'cure' it and hopefully partially caramelize the sugar. Anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## steinr1

Quick hit of Red Rapparee in a "the pipe" billiard (a blue one, not that affects the smoke in any way). Gives an tremendous blast of latakia, latakia and yet more latakia. One for the morning as a wake up. These pipes are a great way to get the pure character of a tobacco without the pipe modifying the experience. Then wash clean with no hint of the previous smoke remaining. They are somewhat of an acquired taste, however. Very different to briar, cherrywood, cob or anything else for that matter. Most seem to hate them...


----------



## MarkC

I remember seeing them around years ago, but I've never tried one.

A bowl of Hamborger Veermaster before bed...


----------



## User Name

Been a busy little beaver, but I managed to get a bowl of HV in last night.


----------



## DanR

H&H Lakeland Brickle earlier, and some Dunhill MM 965 at the moment. That Brickle didn't have much of the "soapy" rose flavor I've been reading about in the reviews. I thought it was rather enjoyable.


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of Macbaren Navy flake in my bend Dublin. Missed Navy flake heheh
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I dug out a small jar of FVF which had aged 14 months and it was delicious; I am going to try using some of my tobbacos with a little age on it. I usually enjoy Dunhill London Mixture, but tonight I had a taste for the Nightcap and it "hit the spot".:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew and it was an enjoyable evening.:drinking:


----------



## Zfog

I'm smoking a bowl of SG FVF out of my McCarter Freehand/Sitter!


----------



## BrewShooter

I'm mostly a weekend smoker, but here's the tally for the weekend:

Saturday I finally tried the Lakeland Brickle in a Grabow Omega and in the evening had Tewksbury's Hobbit's Weed in a Peterson churchwarden.

Earlier today it was Anniversary Kake in a Kaywoodie Apple and I just had a bowl of Gold Rush in my little Grabow Lark.


----------



## DanR

halfway through a bowl of GLP Union Square in my MM Diplomat. I've got some GLP Quiet Nights already loaded up in my Peterson bent apple. 

Nice way to cap off a busy day!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM General corncob.p I packed this tall pipe full of this delicious flake and I was in the "zone". I sipped on this pipe for nearly two hours while watching "Quest for Fire".:smile: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and it was a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Earlier Opening Night in a Cavicchi billiard, now Union Square in a Stanwell bent brandy.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Had my first bowl of nightcap in my cal meer. So far from my samples I got from sarge I've tried squadron leader, navy flake and nightcap. I enjoyed sl but I wasn't crazy about the other two. Tomorrow is another day and I'm going to try some more.


----------



## Zfog

Sblumberjack said:


> Had my first bowl of nightcap in my cal meer. So far from my samples I got from sarge I've tried squadron leader, navy flake and nightcap. I enjoyed sl but I wasn't crazy about the other two. Tomorrow is another day and I'm going to try some more.


I love both the SL and the Nightcap. Dont give up on the Cap!

I just smoked some GL Pease Westminster and now I am reaching for some Veermaster!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Zfog said:


> I love both the SL and the Nightcap. Dont give up on the Cap!
> 
> I just smoked some GL Pease Westminster and now I am reaching for some Veermaster!


I never give up on one smoke. I'm going to get a tin and try that. I'm also curious about Peterson Irish whiskey.


----------



## Zfog

Sblumberjack said:


> I never give up on one smoke. I'm going to get a tin and try that. I'm also curious about Peterson Irish whiskey.


I Love Peterson IF and University Flake. I have heard some good things about irish Oak. Not a lot about the Whiskey.
You will have to see for yourself! Best part of the hobby. (besides smoking and cellaring):bounce:


----------



## DanR

Speaking of Nightcap, I'm having some of that now. For me, this one seems to kick with the vitamin N a little bit, and I feel like I need it right now! Not to mention that it's just Yummy.


----------



## Natedogg

Went crazy on the LBF again today. I just can't put that stuff down!

In honor of the new little puffer here, I popped the tin of SG Christmas Mixture 2007 I had. It's an aromatic, and I usually don't like aro's, but this one isn't half bad! It has everything Christmas about it, but it doesn't kill you with it.

Now I'm going to get my daily pummeling of nicotine and go have a huge bowl of dry Tambo.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

McConnell's Scottish Cake from the blind taste trade and a bowl of burley/tambo to finish the evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.p I love folding and stuffing one beautiful flake in this tall pipe. The flavor of this tobacco was just what I was looking for tonight; it was delicious. Earlier this evening I checked on my 16 "Bell Pepper" plants that I had planted and to my dismay I now only have 13; three have been eaten up with just the stems remaining!:scared: I sprayed all of my remaining plants with a mixture made of garlic and cayenne pepper with the hope that the culprits won't like it. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "NewCastle Brown Ale" brew which resulted in a nice evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Hal O' the Wynd in a Baronet EX bent billiard; it's been a while for either, so I figured I'd try the combo.


----------



## DSturg369

DGT'ing some Sugar Barrel in a MM CG this morning. Next up is some PA Choice Blend. Hot coffee accompanying.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Enjoyed a wonderful bowl fo Mac Baren 7 Seas Gold this morning in my savinelli churchwarden. This was another sample I received from sarge in the newbie trade. I think I have a new favorite


----------



## Zfog

Smoked some Ennerdale for the first time out of my "Lakeland pipe" and I really liked. Not as "soapy" as I would have thought.
Pound worthy IMO


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I have not had the Royal Yacht in a while and this tobacco was delicious; as yet I have not found a Dunhill tobacco that I do not like. The Oriental Supreme is milder than the Dunhill but had such a delicious exiotic spicy flavor that I was craving for this evening; it "hit the spot".:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

It was actually warm enough today to take the MM and Carter Hall to work for a lunchtime smoke at the picnic table-first outdoor smoke of the year!

Tonight was Opening Night and now Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## Mante

We have taken delivery of a few MMCC's today & some year old Sugar Barrel (Thanks Ron Shukinator :rockon so that has the thumbs up for tonight.


----------



## Andrewdk

Pleasant evening smoke of Ruins of Isengard in a Yellobole thorn.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Starting my day off with a large bowl of Anny Kake then will pack a bowl of FVF for the drive in to work.


----------



## Mike2147

Blue Note from my newby trade in a MM Country Gentleman under the Afghanistan sky.


----------



## Stonedog

On the way in this morning I had some GLP Union Square in my Viking. I did a very poor job loading it and couldn't keep it light, consequently the experience was less than I had hoped. Will try the same again on the way home but with a more careful job loading the bowl...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I have not had the Union Square in a very long time and it tasted so good; it had 10 months of age. The BullsEye Flake was delightful; I took 11/2 of these delicious coins, folded and stuffed my cob and I was in another world-it was so good.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Carter Hall for lunch again, and I just finished a bowl of Opening Night. Hmmmm....what's next?


----------



## Sarge

undecided... leaning on either Balkan Flake or Navy Flake... :fencing:
think the Balkan has won this Sword Fight...


----------



## Stonedog

Union Square in the same Viking on the way home last night. I did a better job packing it and it stayed lit better. All in all a good experience.

This morning's commute included Luxury Twist Flake in my Bertram estate pipe. The pipe needs some cleaning I think but it stayed lit (with some careful maintenance tamping) and was quite nice.


----------



## Zfog

Had some DFU out of a Nording earlier, leaning towards some type of VA, or Vaper. Perhaps Escudo is in order!


----------



## Nachman

Having a Rattray day. Red Raparree followed by Old Gowrie.


----------



## DanR

It's a "firsts" night for me tonight. I'm having some Boswell Northwoods that just came today, in my brand new (for me) 06 estate St. Patricks Day Peterson. Man, I love this pipe, and the tobacco ain't bad either!


----------



## Requiem

and a "lasts" night for me.
Last bowl of Silver Flake in a Peterson 106 St. Patrick's 2009; and
last bowl of Penzance in a Peterson 106 Donegal

also a Pete 106 night.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Started today off with Sillems Black (an aro English) very interesting blend I received from ruralhipster. Then Anny Kake and MacBaren Club Blend in between yard work. What a nice day we had today on the coast!


----------



## eyesack

First night in a long long time I'm sitting down actually puffing on some... I don't want to say "real" pipe tobacco, but something that isn't the Tambo stuff. 
Tonight's smoke: brand new tin of Dunhill Nightcap.

I saved up for this tin since two weeks ago, figured I'd give myself a present if I get off cigarettes, and I have to say it's quite nice.


----------



## MarkC

Lasts for me as well; I managed to scrape together a bowl from the devastation at the bottom of my Opening Night tin.


----------



## MarkC

I'm now having my first ever bowl of McClelland's Dominican Glory Maduro. It's the usual McClelland broken flake, but smokes like a dream compared to some of them. Or maybe my flake technique has improved. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of flavor, and as for quenching the maduro bug, no way. Looks like I'll have to contact Arturo Fuente for that after all...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Rattray's Black Virginia earlier this afternoon. I can't quite put my finger on what it is about this blend that reminds me of Old Bay seasoning but there is something about it. Stoved, tangy red virginias abound but there is something else in there that makes me want to spread newspaper all over the table...

Hamborger Veermaster up next. After seeing the post of the gigantic HV flakes, I just had to have some. Most likely some tambo/burley mix to finish off the evening.


----------



## Troutman22

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Brebbia - very similar to this pipe:
Image Gallery
I have dedicated this pipe to Shortcut to Mushrooms - a very underrated tobacco.

I picked up the pipe about 6 months ago for $40 at a local B&M.


----------



## MarkC

So far today it's been Dominican Glory Maduro and HOTW. Trying to pace myself and not roast my tongue the first day of vacation!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finished off a bowl of G&H Rum Flake from yesterday and then a nice big bowl of Hermit 10 Russian.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Country Gentleman corncob. I had a SG party this evening.ipe: It has been months since I last had Squadron Leader; it was delicious and I pondered to myself "why so long await"? Then I realized that there are so many great tobaccos that it is easy to get lost in the stockpile, but I definitely need to have this more often.:hmm: The FVF is one of my very favorites; almost on the same par as Stonehaven and it was especially delicious this evening. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Mante

Hahaha... I too just had a bowl of Squadron Leader from the gifted bag Ron sent us (Thankyou again Ron). I found it enjoyable but think it may take some more piping from me to fully appreciate it. That is fine though as it is jarred up nicely & can wait for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## MarkC

I'm starting the day with Solani ABF in a cob. Hey, if it's too high-falutin' for a cob, it ain't burley!


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> Hahaha... I too just had a bowl of Squadron Leader from the gifted bag Ron sent us (Thankyou again Ron). I found it enjoyable but think it may take some more piping from me to fully appreciate it. That is fine though as it is jarred up nicely & can wait for me. :biggrin1:


I hated English tobacco when I first tried them, then they became my favorite. Now they are tied with va, vapers and lakeland. Diversity is awesome.

First I smoked some DFU, then a bowl of nightcap, then a bowl of Brown Irish X, and as long as I am alive past 6 PM I am gonna fire up a big bowl of.....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM General corncob.p When I come to this tobacco I am always in a quandry about whether I want the PS Navy flake or the SG Navy Flake; they are so different and both satisfying in its own flavor profile. I try not to have these two right in a row because of not being able to transition from one to another so its an "either or" situation with these two tobaccos.:juggle: This evening I chose the PS Navy Flake and it was so delicious that I was a contented piper. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## Mante

Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow: This was a nice smoke indeed and as I have read, it packs some punch. Being that there is some Maduro cigar wrapper involved I picked that up instantly & would go as far as to say this is the Don Peppin Garcia of pipe tobaccos. Pepper is certainly a trait involved & even though I am not a fan of pepper in cigars it sat well in a pipe. Beware of this if you are new to smoking as the punch I referred to could be lethal if you are unaccustomed to Vitamin N.

Thankyou Ron for yet another great smoke. :rockon:


----------



## Andrewdk

Tashaz said:


> Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow: This was a nice smoke indeed and as I have read, it packs some punch. Being that there is some Maduro cigar wrapper involved I picked that up instantly & would go as far as to say this is the Don Peppin Garcia of pipe tobaccos. Pepper is certainly a trait involved & even though I am not a fan of pepper in cigars it sat well in a pipe. Beware of this if you are new to smoking as the punch I referred to could be lethal if you are unaccustomed to Vitamin N.
> 
> Thankyou Ron for yet another great smoke. :rockon:


Love pepper in cigars, been looking for an equivalent in pipes, cheers Warren.


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow: This was a nice smoke indeed and as I have read, it packs some punch. Being that there is some Maduro cigar wrapper involved I picked that up instantly & would go as far as to say this is the Don Peppin Garcia of pipe tobaccos. Pepper is certainly a trait involved & even though I am not a fan of pepper in cigars it sat well in a pipe. Beware of this if you are new to smoking as the punch I referred to could be lethal if you are unaccustomed to Vitamin N.
> 
> Thankyou Ron for yet another great smoke. :rockon:


 I have yet to smoke that, my buddy bought a tin and the tin aroma scared me off, even though that doesn't amount to much.
Warren you should try some Black Irish X, that'll give your nic a kick in the nuts.


----------



## DSturg369

Started my day with some Sugar Barrel in a MM Legend. Then, continuing on with my "smoke my better stuff before the world ends" weekend smoke-fest, on to some Frog Morton, Frog Morton ATP, and now some 1776 Tobacco Company's "1776 Tavern" blend. I've had this stuff jarred for just over a year and it is fantastic! Turning into a great piping weekend!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Butternut Burley, Sugar Barrel and Union Square drying for the drive to work later.


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Dominican Glory Maduro to start the day. You know, I have to admit, I haven't smoked cigars regularly in almost twenty years, and when I did, I only smoked Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduros, so I'm probably not the best person to judge whether or not this blend works as a 'cigar blend'. But I'll tell you this: after three bowls, I've decided that it certainly works as a virginia blend! I'm not that much of a McClelland fan; most of their virginias I avoid (unless stoved; my god they CAN do that!!), but this one is nice. I just wish Dark Star was as easy a flake to smoke as this stuff.


----------



## Zfog

About to light up a nice bowl of GL Pease Westminster in my 84 Dunnie.


----------



## Zybert

I'm smoke a pack of a home blend from a lockle smokeshop in my town


----------



## DSturg369

Making homemade mini-calzones for supper. 2 types: BBQ Chicken & cheese and pepperoni & cheese. Puffing on a MM Legend with some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake while cooking.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked Red Rapparee, then PA Choice then Old Gowrie today.


----------



## gentimmy

gonna practice smoking and watch the rain fall tonight with a bowl of Royal Yacht.

Thanks so much Ray


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I have steadily moved away from aromatics since I picked up the pipe again nearly 2 years ago. That said, I was drawn like a moth to the flame when I saw Sutliffe's "Taste of Summer" blend, which is touted as a peaches and cream infused blend. I tried Stokkebye's peaches and cream and it was dreadful. So why did I buy it? Why does the moth fly to the fire? I suppose I hold out hope that somewhere I may find a blend that actually tastes like ripe summer peaches.

Well, I popped the tin a few days ago, loaded a pipe yesterday and gave it a full day to sit and dry to avoid the hot and wet gurgle that can accompany these "sweet"hearts. With a fair measure of trepidation, not unlike when you sqeeze a balloon 'till it pops, I lit the bowl to accompany some lawn mowing. Fully prepared to dump it in the weeds, I found it...not bad, not bad at all. In fact, it's not bitey at all. And pleasant tasting. This is no basket of fuzzy plump peaches but a nice tasty summer blend I will fire up when I fire up the lawn mower.

On the other hand, I also broke out a jar of MacBaren's Golden Extra that had been quite bitey when I last tried it a year or so ago. Maybe the time in the jar has dulled the bite a little but not much. Still a badly behaved tongue-nipper. And not tasty enough to brave the bite either.

So one thumbs up and one thumbs down. 

Now on to one that is a tried and true winner in my book: a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster


----------



## Nachman

Finished off the night by popping open a tin of Royal Yacht. I thought I deserved a treat. The last RY I smoked was 10 years old and this was about 6 months old. This is one of those blends that is better young IMHO. A nice smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.ipe: It was nice getting out the big fat pipe with this tobacco; the Twist Flake gave me 21/4 hours of delicious smoke. The Tambolaka gave me the power and the kick that I was craving; it "closed the door".:hippie: Whenever I have the need for power and flavor I run to Tambolaka; what a great tobacco! I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was an enjoyable evening.:martini:


----------



## Mante

McClellands Mixture #8, from 2008. Wow! I liked this one.


----------



## Requiem

Esoterica Tilbury, in a Astley's bent.
I've smoked a few bowls of this (thanks, John) but can't handle all the piquant spiciness that kicks in the last third of the bowl. I'm giving it to a friend who enjoys burley.


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF folded-n-stuffed into a Sav 101.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in a Cavicchi rusticated billiard.


----------



## Zfog

A bowl of Brown Flake Scented in my Lakeland dedicated Nording. Good times ahead!


----------



## DanR

Orlik Golden Sliced with a little age on it (months, not years) tonight in a MM cob. I love the figgy, golden raisin sweetness this tobacco gives, and I can surely tell the age is helping it. I'm thinking about buying a few tins of this and hide them somewhere to age. This could be the beginnings of an actual "cellar".

I'm also contemplating (with much delight) my after dinner smoke. Need some Latakia next! Maybe Westminster, or Margate, or 965...


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced with a little age on it (months, not years) tonight in a MM cob. I love the figgy, golden raisin sweetness this tobacco gives, and I can surely tell the age is helping it. I'm thinking about buying a few tins of this and hide them somewhere to age. This could be the beginnings of an actual "cellar".
> 
> I'm also contemplating (with much delight) my after dinner smoke. Need some Latakia next! Maybe Westminster, or Margate, or 965...


The best word I can think of to describe OGS is Delightful. It's the perfect place to start a cellar. Plus, it's cheap & available. :thumb:


----------



## Garin

After an unbelievably long absence due to illness, I'm finally able to enjoy a pipe! 

I started out with a bowl of Royal Yacht last night. Earlier today it was a Highland Slice, and to finish off the evening, a couple of coins of Escudo.

It was cool and damp outside, so I brought out my canteen cooker and brewed a big mug of earl grey tea. Excellent.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Dunhill Mixture 965 in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.ipe: The Grousemoor Plug is a tobacco that people either love or hate; it appears that there is no middle ground with this tobacco. I personally find this tobacco very interesting with its very subtle flavors and it has to be my first pipe of the evening. To detect this tobaccos flavors I have to have a fresh mouth and taste buds, but when I do I get some of the strangest flavor patterns that are constantly changing; it is an adventure everytime that I smoke this blend.:thumb: The Mixture 965 was delicious tonight; it has a no nonsense rich tobacco taste with a good "Vitamin N" kick; I am so glad that Dunhill has become available again here in this country. I topped off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and this has been a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

MarkC said:


> Opening Night in a Cavicchi rusticated billiard.


Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Requiem

MarkC said:


> Rinse. Repeat.


Mark, buddy, can you please compare Opening Night to a few other virginias so that I get a solid opinion about it?


----------



## MarkC

Hmmm. Let me see...

I would compare it to Union Square, but 'warmer', if that makes sense.


----------



## Requiem

MarkC said:


> Hmmm. Let me see...
> 
> I would compare it to Union Square, but 'warmer', if that makes sense.


Perfect sense to me,  , and on top of my "to try list" from now on.
Thanks, mate, your VA palate deserves my total respect. :yo:


----------



## DanR

Requiem said:


> Perfect sense to me,  , and on top of my "to try list" from now on.
> Thanks, mate, your VA palate deserves my total respect. :yo:


Agreed, total respect here too! I bought a tin of union square after seeing several of Mark's posts. It's delish... So, I guess now opening night is on my list as well.

I had a bowl of JKP earlier, and now relaxing with some Squadron Leader in my Peterson billiard.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: Tonight I had a taste for Chocolate Flake and it has been months since I last smoked it. I dried out these flakes for 1/2 hour, folded and stuffed the bottom half of this big pipe and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half. When I first lit this tobacco I got this smooth delicious chocolate taste and it was so delightful.:thumb: I took my time and slowly sipped on my pipe allowing this wispy flavorful smoke to curl around my nose; it was wonderful and resulted in 21/2 hours of enjoyment. I closed down my computer, got away from the TV and sat in my easy chair; I was in my special "Zone".:yo: My pipe wanted undivided attention from me this evening and "Dang-it", I gave it to him! I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was a great pipe event!:beerchug:


----------



## gentimmy

currently smoking on some nightcap!

I smoke early morning in the morning and night cap at night...how fitting


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Agreed, total respect here too! I bought a tin of union square after seeing several of Mark's posts. It's delish... So, I guess now opening night is on my list as well.


Wow; thanks! I feel obligated to load up my Baronet EX prince with a folded flake of Hamborger Veermaster now, just in case anyone has missed that one so far...


----------



## gentimmy

gentimmy said:


> currently smoking on some nightcap!
> 
> I smoke early morning in the morning and night cap at night...how fitting


i almost like the nightcap after taste beter than the smoke itself:faint:


----------



## karatekyle

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: Tonight I had a taste for Chocolate Flake and it has been months since I last smoked it. I dried out these flakes for 1/2 hour, folded and stuffed the bottom half of this big pipe and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half. When I first lit this tobacco I got this smooth delicious chocolate taste and it was so delightful.:thumb: I took my time and slowly sipped on my pipe allowing this wispy flavorful smoke to curl around my nose; it was wonderful and resulted in 21/2 hours of enjoyment. I closed down my computer, got away from the TV and sat in my easy chair; I was in my special "Zone".:yo: My pipe wanted undivided attention from me this evening and "Dang-it", I gave it to him! I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was a great pipe event!:beerchug:


Just moved back home for the summer after my first year of college. Now that I'm living under the same roof as my parents again, I've been trying to not give my mother anything to be too concerned with. Man, I miss a good pipeful! I love reading *Coffee-Cup*'s posts, they're like pipe pr0n!


----------



## Garin

A couple of bowls of Jesse's Own in the puff meer while reading Lovecraft stories makes for an excellent afternoon.


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking another bowl of Dominican Glory Maduro, and I've got to say I'm impressed with this blend. If you're like me and bought a tin once and never got around to trying it, go dig it out, particularly if you're a Virginia fan!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Altadis 1M in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.p I got this free sample of "1 M" with one of my tobacco purchases and decided to give it a try; I was very disappointed. This tobacco packed well, smoked down to the ash with no relights, but was extremely mild with a touch of vanilla flavor; it was like puffing on your pipe and getting slightly sweet air.:banghead: I might try mixing this tobacco with another blend to extract some flavor out of it. After this let down I got out my Stonehaven and packed this tall pipe with 11/2 flakes and enjoyed 21/2 hours of delicious smoke. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had an evening that started out badly but ended up great.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Let's see...it's been one of those days.  More Dominican Glory Maduro, Opening Night, Hal O' the Wynd, and now a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## jtree26

I've got some Dark Flake Scented drying out right now, planning on firing it up later tonight.


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in a BC straight billiard.


----------



## LonestarASM

Breaking in my new MM Diplomat with some Carter Hall :biggrin:


----------



## DanR

I'm having my first taste of MacBaren Plumcake. It's not much different than I imagined... fruity, rummy, yumminess. I'm excited to be trying something completely different for a change. Although, on deck is a bowlful of GLP odyssey to calm my Latakia monster.


----------



## Pugsley

Hal 'O The Wynd in a W.O. Larsen Rhodesian. ipe:


----------



## Nachman

Red Rapparee, then Royal Yacht, then PA Choice and ended up with some Old Gowrie.


----------



## eyesack

My MM cob is finally starting to break in after tonight's bowl of Nightcap. Only two pinches for a small bowl-ful, but whooo, goin to sleep now guys lol


----------



## gentimmy

Another bowl of nightcap on the back porch...sure is nice and cool out


----------



## MarkC

Just took a stroll around downtown (a very small area, the town only has about 12,000 people-if the college wasn't here, they'd probably shut the place down!) with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in my Stanwell 63. Overheard one "wonder what_ he's_ smoking" from a group of teenagers and a "mom! LOOK at that man!" from a kid. A successful pipe walk!


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of MacBaren Virgina Flake in my calabass pipe. nice smoke, fruitty yummy
troy


----------



## Sblumberjack

A bowl of MacBaren Cube in my CAO meerschaum...yum


----------



## Mante

Erinmore Flake (Dried for 2 hours) in a Webco Bulldog. I love this pipe but fear it does not suit this tobacco being that it has a wide bowl & tends to burn through the middle no matter how much pushing off the sides I do with a tamper. Enjoyable none the less. :banana:


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> Erinmore Flake (Dried for 2 hours) in a Webco Bulldog. I love this pipe but fear it does not suit this tobacco being that it has a wide bowl & tends to burn through the middle no matter how much pushing off the sides I do with a tamper. Enjoyable none the less. :banana:


I heard that once there is a cake built up that it wouldhelp with this problem. I am still building cakes so I have no idea personally.

I just smoked a big bowl of penzance out of its dedicated Nording.










Sorry about the huge pic, to lazy to shrink it a bit.


----------



## jtree26

Penzance for me too!


----------



## funbags

had my 3rd bowl on my 3rd day straight of Carter Hall in my new corncob. today i picked up alot more nuttiness and a tad more sweetness probley due to the cob being worked in. I will smoke only carter hall in this cob for now. It was the last one they had left at riteaid.coming from a cigar background it seems to be true with pipe tobacco as well in that you know when you are smoking a $3 cigar and not a $15 Cigar. same with OTC's.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Bowl of Dunhill Nightcap, glass of Port, and my Peterson 312 Star System pipe on the back deck. Needless to say, the kids are no longer getting on my last nerve.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Old Gowrie drying out at the moment. There is a bowl of Tambo/burley awaiting for afterwards.


----------



## mike t

carter hall in a nording handmade 15, nougat in a 515 sav, and proper english (which i've been smoking the hell out of) in a genod burdine


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> gonna practice smoking and watch the rain fall tonight with a bowl of Royal Yacht.
> 
> Thanks so much Ray


Practice smoking? That's what I need to do...


----------



## laloin

had a bowlful of C&D ER, nice change of pace. Have to smoke a Va/per once every soo often. Nice chocolate, fruitty notes
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: I folded and stuffed the bottom half of this tall pipe and rubbed out the top half with this delicious tobacco; I only had to relight once.:hippie: This tobacco has 8 months of age and has definitely improved with time. I topped off this 2 hour smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Wrapping up the last night of vacation with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster. I think my tongue will be glad the vacation is over...


----------



## Mante

Sunday evening is for relaxing & smoking. I just had a bowl of MacBarren Vanilla Flake in what is becoming the old faithful cob and it was very enjoyable. Currently drying some Hal O The Wynd for later on, also to be smoked in a cob. Thanks Ron Shuckins for allowing me this fine experience. :bowdown:


----------



## Pugsley

A new day, a new pipe, and an old favorite. Carter Hall in the new Il Ceppo billiard I picked up at the local B&M yesterday.


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked my 2nd bowl ever... It was a house blend aromatic bulk from a local shop. It was good. Had a few problems, but went better than my first bowl! The transition from cigars to pipe is harder than I thought!


----------



## Zfog

Had a nice bowl of Ennerdale and I have a small bowl of St. Bruno that I got in a sampler that I just started on. Very different, I love it and it is like many of its cousins made by GH even though I guess it is made by SG.


----------



## Blue_2

Having a nice bowl of Cornell & Diehl 'First Responders' in a MM Country Gent, while watching baseball. Boston (Beckett) at Detroit (Verlander)


----------



## Cpuless

The weather cleared from the thunderstorms this morning and I was able to enjoy a nice bowl of Kingfisher in my sandblasted Larsen while helping plant some tomatoes and peppers. Went beautifully with a nice glass of Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban.


----------



## gentimmy

Had a bowl of chocolate flake out of one of my MMs while on a walk with the girlfriend and the dog...was a great time!


----------



## Pugsley

Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls in a Bessai squat tomato. First time I've had this and it was a bit of a disappointment. Sort of like Escudo "Lite".


----------



## BrewShooter

This weekend I've sampled, Luxury Bullseye Flake (Very Nice), Erinmore Flake (Excellent), Bob's Chocolate Flake (Wow!), and MacBaren's Vanilla Cream Flake. You'll note I did not comment on that last one. I was really looking forward to it and was kind of disappointed. I smoked it in a relatively new pipe and it's possible I need to give it another chance in a different pipe. It also needed to dry more and I was getting some bite from it. I actually dumped the last quarter of the bowl.

Tomorrow I'll probably have a little Hobbit's Weed in the churchwarden, which I've kind of dedicated to the blend. It's a red finish, rusticated and just seems to be the right combination. The odd cherry cough syrup marshmallow quality of the tobacco is kind of different, but I like it for some reason.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM General corncob.p The Marlin Flake has such a delicious smell in the tin and it translates well to the flavor while smoking it; the result is so very good. It has been awhile since I last smoked BullsEye Flake and these beautiful coins pack so well in this very tall pipe; I got 21/2 hours of enjoyment from Peter Stokkebye's genius tobacco.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and it was a relaxing evening. :martini:


----------



## Zfog

Off to smoke a bowl of Black Irish X, I love how this stuff tastes like Pig fat dipped in diesel fuel. It just works!


----------



## Pugsley

Zfog said:


> Off to smoke a bowl of Black Irish X, I love how this stuff tastes like Pig fat dipped in diesel fuel. It just works!


Pig fat and diesel fuel, two great tastes that belong together like peanut butter and jelly. :biggrin:


----------



## Zfog

Pugsley said:


> Pig fat and diesel fuel, two great tastes that belong together like peanut butter and jelly. :biggrin:


Amen! :biglaugh:


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Penzance, small Meer pipe, glass of Port, and Blue Cheese. Nice end to Memorial Day.


----------



## Cpuless

Going to go for a nice walk and enjoy a big bowl of S&G Firedance Flake in my new Jeantet oversized Canadian.


----------



## DanR

I'm concluding my Memorial day with GLP Odyssey. Throughout the day, I've also had butternut burley, Balkan Sasieni, and some Davidoff medallions. I've gotta say, those medallions were my favorite today! Although they were all terrific.


----------



## commonsenseman

Zfog said:


> Off to smoke a bowl of Black Irish X, I love how this stuff tastes like Pig fat dipped in diesel fuel. It just works!





Pugsley said:


> Pig fat and diesel fuel, two great tastes that belong together like peanut butter and jelly. :biggrin:


Funny, I thought it tasted like Beef Jerky.....


----------



## Jack Straw

After a nice BBQ today I enjoyed a bowl of Full Virginia Flake in my Peterson Mark Twain. Very satisfying.


----------



## Firedawg

some local B&M renamed BraveHeart. Vaper with burley blend that just seems to work for me but has some bite to it. In a pete 80s shannon and its new bored out 4.5 mm draught hole.


----------



## User Name

I've been piping up a storm since I've been gone. I've been hitting the CD night train and McC 5100 pretty hard. Going for another bowl of night train.


----------



## SmoknTaz

5100 for me today too!


----------



## CWL

Did the BBQ today as well, finished the steak off with some Newcastle Brown Ale and a nice bowl of Stoney in my Dunhill shell.


----------



## laloin

was stuck at work today for the holiday, but then again have been working 10 days straight of 11 without a day off. But I did manage to smoke a bowl of FM in my CG cob after the rush slow down to a crawl.
last night I smoked a nice bowl of Marlin flake in my Peterson Prince bowl, and I finally figured out, what tobacco she likes. anything like Marlin flake, RLG flake. any flake that that one long big striip that I can break off chucks and cannonball. She smoked like a dream. and I love the P-lip design. need to get more P-lip pipes
troy


----------



## Mante

Whilst firing up the chimenea I enjoyed a bowl of Erinmore Mixture, followed by Squadron Leader (Both in cobs). After dinner, which I am eating as I type, the next on the menu is Petersons Irish Flake from Zach (Zfog). Wow, three bowls in one night? That is a record for me. LOL. :chk

P.S. I'm in there somewhere!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Club Blend this morning. I might head into work early and have a cigar! mg:


----------



## Zfog

commonsenseman said:


> Funny, I thought it tasted like Beef Jerky.....


See I get Beef jerky smells prelight from Triple Play. We are lucky to get such variety in our tobacco.
Right now I am smoking a bowl of Fillmore out of my brand spanking new Sasquatch! This is a beautiful addition to the collection.


----------



## funbags

a mix of GH curley cut deluxe and Coniston Cut Plug in a MM cob.pretty nice concoction .


----------



## Evonnida

Smoking a Liga Privada #9 right now, hoping to get a bowl of Gezvan in afterwards.


----------



## italiansmoker

Virginia Woods by Levin Pipes International (1988 tin!) in a Peterson 502


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Old Gowrie and Accountant's Mixture tonight. It's been awhile since I last had the AM. Getting some hints of nice dark chocolate out of this bowl.


----------



## Evonnida

Evonnida said:


> Smoking a Liga Privada #9 right now, hoping to get a bowl of Gezvan in afterwards.


And it's lit! Just a small bowl since I'm following the cigar. After drying it out for a few hours, it has a very different taste. Still really good though!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## MarkC

Erich, this board is for_ tobacco_ smokers; wipe that grin off your face! 

Hamborger Veermaster at the moment, Opening Night earlier....can Union Square be far behind?


----------



## SmoknTaz

MM 965 yesterday. Hermit 10 Russian this morning (have to remember not to smoke this one on an empty stomach!) and Anni Kake this afternoon.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease JackKnife Plug in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM General corncob.ipe: I cut some larger slivers for the bottom half of the Great Dane and smaller pieces for the top half and dried it out for 1/2 hour; the JackKnife was delicious. I decided to fold and stuff the FVF in this tall pipe and it was so much creamier than it had been when I first purchased it; it only has 6 months of age on this batch.:yo: I wish that I now had some FVF with a year or more of age; I guess that I will get there one day.:nod: To describe the FVF in two words-"outstandingly good". I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this has been a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## italiansmoker

Levin Pipes - Virginia Woods (1985 tin) in a James Upshall Tilshead Billiard...


----------



## Zfog

Happy smoking Erich!
I just finished a bowl of HOTW in my Winslow Crown. God I love that VA.


----------



## DanR

I'm having some Penzance in my Peterson 106. Earlier I experimented with 1/2 margate and 1/2 vanilla blend (Boswell Dan's Blend). It turned out rather nicely!


----------



## Rock31

Irish Flake in my Peterson that I got from Zeb!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p I had a taste for either Stonehaven or Penzance this evening and I went with the Penzance; it "hit the spot". I also needed something with power and before I knew it I was reaching for Tambolaka and it "rocked my boat"; I loved every minute of the Tambolaka ride.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## mike t

luxury bullseye flake in my group 15 nording handmade. let me tell you when these pipes break in they are freakin awesome.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in my Cavicchi bent brandy.


----------



## Mante

My first ever bowl of Penzance thanks to Zach (Zfog). 

I used an unsmoked Komet Briar, bought off ebay. This is a sweet little pipe that has some discoloring to the cherry exterior but uses Stanwell filters so I'm assuming it is what you guys call a basket pipe. It smokes extremely well & is now to be dedicated to Esoterica trials in the short term.

As far as the Penzance is concerned, WOW! I'm not sure I can pick half of what you guys can in this tobacco but I will say it was the creamiest bowl I have had yet & milder than I expected. It built in strength as I smoked & the flavors became more pronounced as well but the extreme creaminess remained. Superb! Now I understand the fanfare and this is right at the top of our "To Buy" list. :faint:


----------



## kalashxwar

gonna smoke some MB plumcake navy blend after work tonight


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW in my Il Ceppo billiard, a perfect end of the work week smoke.


----------



## MarkC

It's only hump day for me, but HOTW sounds fine. I'll use the Baronet EX bent billiard so I only have to smoke one...


----------



## Mante

SG Chocolate Flake in a no name briar. This is a very nice tobacco methinks & will re visit it later as well, after dinner.


----------



## jpdunn01

Peterson's Deluxe Mixture in a Royal Irish #408


----------



## Pugsley

My daily dose of Carter Hall in a massive Mastro Beraldi dublin.


----------



## MarkC

Snuck home from work for a quick bowl of Union Square in my Stanwell horn.


----------



## funbags

it was to be some tambo mixed with some carterhall before work at 10pm but i woke up late. i will have that for my sunday bowl.


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo in a Stanwell Featherweight poker.


----------



## Requiem

OGS in a new Blakemar cutty;
first bowl of Opening Night in a GBD billiard.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked my first bowl of ABF today in a Dr. Grabow Bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

Balkan Sasieni in a Savinelli Oscar rusticated panel billiard. This is the only 'balkan briar' I have, as I usually use a meer for balkans and orientals, but once in a while, it's interesting to taste the stuff in briar. It seems like a completely different smoke sometimes.


----------



## Mante

Butternut Burley in a MM Cob. 2 bowls down & another to go later. Thankyou for the samples Ron Shuckins, we enjoy this one enough that we have already ordered 4 ounces. :bowdown:


----------



## Zfog

Just finished a triple DGT DDDGT Double day delay gratification technique.
So busy I just finished my bowl of ABF from yesterday.


----------



## Zeabed

Good first pipebowl of the morning: Cool Hand Luke in the Peterson POY '09. A VaPer with 40% perique. Woke me up.


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW in a MM Country Gentleman. Getting a little nervous, it's my last tin, it's half empty and it's out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Zfog

I was going to smoke a bowl of HOTW but reached for some Kedal Dark instead! Smoking it out of my new Cassano thanks to Pipedreamz.


----------



## DanR

Pugsley said:


> HOTW in a MM Country Gentleman. Getting a little nervous, it's my last tin, it's half empty and it's out of stock everywhere.


I think marscigars has some, or at least they show it "in stock" on their website...


----------



## Pugsley

DanR said:


> I think marscigars has some, or at least they show it "in stock" on their website...


Thanks, I'll give them a try.


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of half ER and Haunted bookshop, in my CG cob. Think the perique was getting to me. 
had to empty the bowl at the halfway point, soo I won't be mixing a blend with perique, with another blend that has perique as well 
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Having a bowl of FVF right now & about to start a bowl of 1792. Perfect evening for a smoke on the patio.


----------



## Requiem

Opening Night, in a Hilson rodhesian;
Penzance, in a Hilson apple;

both excellent!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I brought out one of my Savinelli's big pipes and folded and stuffed the Navy flake to the brim of this pipe; no rubbing out this evening. I dried out this tobacco for 1/2 hour and it smoked so well. I sipped on this pipe enjoying this flake with a smoke lasting 21/2 hours; to be more accurate, hours of delight.:yo: The Marlin Flake transition so well from my Navy Flake yielding a deliciously rich, slightly sweet flavor which was delicious. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and this was a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Garin

I had a couple of bowls of Balkan Sasieni in the puff meer tonight. It always takes me a good solid bowl to really get into this particular tobacco, though once I do it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## MarkC

I know what you mean! So I'll have the same. My puff meer has been on a three week break (okay, it was supposed to be four; sue me), so it's nice to use it again.


----------



## Mante

Today was a holiday but you know how it is being self employed, ya gotta work these. Being that I was on my own I took a cob into work for the first time & smoked 4 bowls throughout my day. 2 of Sugar Barrel and 2 of Butternut Burley. This afternoon on arriving home I had a bowl of Frog Morton OTT & H&H Louisiana Red is waiting for me. What a pipe day for me! Oh well, there goes the budget again if I keep this up. ound::faint::high5:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Started early today with Mac B Vanilla Cream in a no name Canadian and will be having a bowl of SL in a Sav Standing.


----------



## jpdunn01

Peterson Deluxe Mixture in Peterson Harp


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> Today was a holiday but you know how it is being self employed, ya gotta work these. Being that I was on my own I took a cob into work for the first time & smoked 4 bowls throughout my day. 2 of Sugar Barrel and 2 of Butternut Burley. This afternoon on arriving home I had a bowl of Frog Morton OTT & H&H Louisiana Red is waiting for me. What a pipe day for me! Oh well, there goes the budget again if I keep this up. ound::faint::high5:


Sounds like the piping is going very well Warren, lol. :rockon:



jpdunn01 said:


> Peterson Deluxe Mixture in Peterson Harp


This was the first Aro I ever smoked.

I am having a bowl of Condor out of my Winslow (thanks to CanadianPiper for the Capstan)


----------



## Pugsley

Mac Baren Plumcake in a Peterson Killarney. First time for this tobacco in quite a while ....... now I remember why I always smoked it in a filtered pipe, I think I just par-boiled my tongue. :doh:


----------



## funbags

smoking another bowl of carterhall in a MM cob.really starting to likey this carterhall baccy.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoked Samuel Gawith's Perfection in my pipe for the first time in months. I really need to learn how to pack again. Good smoke though!


----------



## kalashxwar

Peter Stokkebye B&B first time trying it and tasted awesome. Tasted of cherries and raisins with a sour finish but in a good way. Gonna have to buy more of that lol.


----------



## MarkC

Opened another tin of Opening Night. Groan...I'm just a virginia smokin' fool...


----------



## Pugsley

Frenchy's Virginia in a Savinelli Tundra 315 EX prince while watching my Red Sox kick some Yankee butt, ...... life is good. :smile:


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## MarkC

Well, I had already loaded a bowl of HOTW and was hitting the charring light when I saw CWL posted that photo of his puff meer again. So, it's Balkan Sasieni in the puff meer!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Country Gentleman corncob and finally a bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: This was definitely a Samuel Gawith party this evening; this selection was not pre-determined- it was my fancy at the time. All three tobacco blends were outstandingly good this evening and surprising to me all three transitioned so well from one to another.:nod: My real surprise came from the Medium Virginia Flake in that originally I was not satisfied with this tobacco; I felt there was something missing. But this evening the flavor profile was shockingly good; it had all the flavor profile of FVF, but more subdued with creamy hints of nuts, and raisins.:yo: I sat there stunned, thinking to myself that maybe the fact that FVF and Squadron Leader preceeded this blend and might have prepared my taste buds for this experience;:hmm: I must do this sequence again! I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this has been a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Mante

P.S. Luxury Twisted Flake in a basket pipe. I like this little pipe as it smokes great & tends to stay lit although the draw is a little tight. That is a good thing with me as it makes me slow down. The twisted flake is one I really enjoyed to be honest. Packs a punch though. Heheheee. Time to eat.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Started the day off with Club Blend and now some 5100 in a bent Grabo while puttering around the garden.


----------



## Zfog

I met up the Sherlock Holmes Pipe Club last night, so needless to sasy I smoked to many bowls to list. Basically a little of everything, it was a great time. I even got to fire off a couple rounds in the gun range! My first time shooting a gun since I was a wee lil lad.


----------



## funbags

some CC 2007 in a MM cob.yummy.


----------



## Pugsley

Old Red, a bulk Virginia blend that I got from Pipesandcigars.com a couple years ago, in a MM Country Gentleman. A smooth, very flavorful blend that just keeps getting better with age.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in my Cavicchi bent brandy. Another tin bites the dust...


----------



## jpdunn01

Peterson SR 2009 in Royal Irish 408


----------



## funbags

finally got to smoke a mix of CarterHall and the Tambo. Enjoying it in a MM country gentleman.Really stout.


----------



## mike t

carter hall in a tim west big ass full bent egg


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p The FVF had 8 months of age on it and it was so very creamy and delicious. It amazes me that such a short age duration could make this tobacco so much better. Dang-it! FVF was great right off the truck, but now "oh my"; how good it was. I sat there muttering to myself "can this tobacco really get better than this with a year or more age on it?":dunno: I had smoked the Squadron Leader a week ago, but before that I had not smoked it in months; this evening it was delicious. Having smoked FVF first and then going to Squadron Leader was a delicious transition; I got the best of two blends.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

I'm celebrating my first successful refill of my Old Boy (thanks to the internet, although with all this talk of purging, I think my lighter is bulimic...) with a bowl of Opening Night, to be followed before bed by a bowl of Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## funbags

Had an outstanding smoke this morning! after a night of mingling of carterhall and the tambo.I filled up another MM cob with this mixture and one light and not even one tamp produced a beautiful 30 smoke.It was like everything clicked. the over night marination did wonders to this mix of smooth and nutty and big nic tobacco.


----------



## hoopsmcgee

Finally got my first pipe order in the mail! Started off with a bowl of Frog Morton early this afternoon and immediately remembered why I picked this hobby back up. Just now I tried a bowl of Barbary Coast by G. L. Pease, but had to stop about half-way through because my porch began to spin around me a bit. But let me say: that half a bowl was exquisite! Earthy and nutty with some sweet spiciness to it, it's strength was a tad overwhelming but the flavor was superb. For now though I might stick with the weaker blends I ordered, for my body's sake


----------



## Garin

Lately I've been completely taken by orientals. I just finished the last of my Jesse's Own, and I'll definitely be putting in an order for more soon! I think my decision to devote the puff meer to oriental-ish blends was a good one!


----------



## teedles915

Tonight is Gatlin-Burley in a MM Ozark Mountain Cherry. It's a great sweet semi aro burley/latakia blend.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Garin said:


> Lately I've been completely taken by orientals. I just finished the last of my Jesse's Own, and I'll definitely be putting in an order for more soon! I think my decision to devote the puff meer to oriental-ish blends was a good one!


 Jesse's Own for me too this afternoon. Have you tried Russ O's Daybreak? Another fine all day smoke but w/o the perique!


----------



## Max_Power

Getting in a quick bowl of Billy buds between 2nd & 3rd periods of the Bs game.


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht, Red Rapparee and then Hal O The Wind.


----------



## MarkC

Max_Power said:


> Getting in a quick bowl of Billy buds between 2nd & 3rd periods of the Bs game.


Unfortunately it turned out to be the Canucks game... 
I'm taking a lunch break at home with a bowl of Dunhill Light Flake. I mean NOT light flake! Flake! No light here...


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW in a MM Country Gentleman. Virginia tobacco and cobs were just made for each other.


----------



## funbags

Pugsley said:


> HOTW in a MM Country Gentleman. Virginia tobacco and cobs were just made for each other.


I thought Burley and cobs were made for each other? What is going on here??


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 320 EX.p I dried out 11/4 of this beautiful thin black flake for 1/2 hour and folded and stuffed these flakes in this big fat pipe. I decided to use Neill Archer Roan's "Chamber Geometry" technique this evening.:yo: I lit the tobacco only on a small area of the right side of this big fat wide pipe; to get the proper burn I had to repeat this process 4 times. The ideal is to only light a very small area in the center, but I have never been successful in doing that. With my "Combustion Zone" being very small I got this delicious flavor from the unburned tobacco in the "Distillation Zone"; the flavor was so very creamy, cool to the mouth and absolutely delicious.:hippie: I sipped on this pipe slowly enjoying 23/4 hours of delight; "how good it was". I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of FM in my CG cob, been experimently with packing methods to try and found one I can live with. since of late I've been packing the bowl too tight.
Flakes are easy to load, ribbon cuts drive me nuts 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Coffee-Cup said:


> I decided to use Neill Archer Roan's "Chamber Geometry" technique this evening.


Hey Moe, wasn't there a link or a thread here explaining that technique? Do you remember the name of it (or have the link)? I'm curious...


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> Flakes are easy to load, ribbon cuts drive me nuts
> troy


Try that Dark Birdseye stuff! It takes me three tries before I'll even pull out the lighter.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Hey Moe, wasn't there a link or a thread here explaining that technique? Do you remember the name of it (or have the link)? I'm curious...


Hi Mark! Just Google "Neill Archer Roan Chamber Geometry" and you will get it. Neill is a member here on Puff, but I have not seen his posts in a while now, but I personally love the flavor I get from this technique when I am in the mood and not too lazy to do it.:ranger:


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Try that Dark Birdseye stuff! It takes me three tries before I'll even pull out the lighter.


isn't Dark Birdseye a shag cut, and not a ribbon cut? hmmm have to order some then.
what other blends come in shag cut and not ribbon cut anybody?
troy


----------



## Andrewdk

Mixture 695, finally starting to get this particular baccy, still takes till halfway through the bowl before I really enjoy it.


----------



## Nachman

laloin said:


> isn't Dark Birdseye a shag cut, and not a ribbon cut? hmmm have to order some then.
> what other blends come in shag cut and not ribbon cut anybody?
> troy


Five Brothers is a shag and a few of the Stockbye Blends. Go to tobaccoreviews.com and use the advanced search for shag cuts.


----------



## Zfog

I smoked a bowl of ABF out of my Radice and topped the night off with a nice bowl of 3 Nuns thanks to Owaindav. (thanks again Dave)


----------



## Mante

Irish Mixture (a local blend methinks) in a Rembrandt Briar. Surprised at how mild this was considering the aroma from the new tin. Next up is Stonehaven in a Komet Briar, first try of this as well, after that....Hmmmmmmmm. :banana: Loving this journey.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Finishing off some Anny Kake then onto FVF in a GBD Sablee Standard 293.


----------



## Pugsley

Mixed some pure Perique about half and half with some Carter Hall in a cob just for the hell of it. That's some spicy smoke! I do love Perique but I think I went a little overboard this time.


----------



## laloin

breaking in my new Peterson Irish army pipe, with a quarter bowl of LTF, lovely stuff 
troy


----------



## Firedawg

laloin said:


> breaking in my new Peterson Irish army pipe, with a quarter bowl of LTF, lovely stuff
> troy


Need to get me an Pete Army soon!

Sipping on a Pete Prerepublic bulldog with Peterson University Flake, Watching UFC fights.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a few bowls of Uhle's Arish Aromatic. I'm still getting used to smoking a pipe again, so I'm going light. Had one really well-packed bowl out of the few I smoked, I was quite pleased with myself. Now if only I could replicate that bowl...


----------



## funbags

just made the mistake of smoking some SG brown no. 4 in a really big bowl after just a small breakfast. Had to stop mid bowl and make me a big egg sandwich. really strong stuff but tasty stuff!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoking the last of my rum flake. It has about a year on it and the soapiness is still quite prominent. Not sure it this one is worth restocking on? :dunno:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Hamborger Veermaster, Briar Fox, and 965 today


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht, Red Rapparee and Hal O The Wind today.


----------



## Troutman22

Believe it or not I smoked some Circus Candy today. And yes, just like the real thing it left a goopy mess in my pipe  Actually I enjoyed it.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster at the moment, a bowl of Ashbury up next in the Puff meer.


----------



## Andrewdk

G&H dark flake unscented, with a dash of Ruins of Isengard in an MM cob. I think I'm finally starting to enjoy burley.


----------



## funbags

Buternut Burley in a MM cob. YUUUUUMMMMMMMY!!


----------



## Xodar

There is a mouthwatering chunk of Cobb plug on my nightstand slowly shedding some moiusture from an open bag. Going to shred and stuff that into my churchwarden tonight and wander around the house nodding at people and blowing smoke rings.


----------



## jpdunn01

Getting ready to fire up some FVF in my Peterson 408. This is my first go around with this tobacco so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DanR

I had my first taste of Bob's Chocolate Flake tonight, which started really mild and creamy and then built to this very desirable smoke that I just couldn't get enough of. I felt like I was hot boxing this stuff as I kept puffing away. Still no bite, which was a nice surprise considering how fast I was puffing. Followed it up with some Westminster. All of this was paired with some New Belguim Fat Tire Ale. I'm a happy man tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I took my time and shaved small slivers of the Grousemoor Plug and let it dry out for 1/2 hour. I packed the slivers of this plug into the bottom half of the bowl and rubbed out the slivers for the top half. The flavor of this tobacco was delicious with its very subtle wispy hints of lemon and flowers. I always find this tobacco very challenging in that the flavors are so very subtle and interesting; I never really know what I will get.:hippie: I sipped on this blend for 2 hours and enjoyed every moment of it. The Medium Virginia Flake was delicious; nearly the same flavor profile of FVF except being a milder smoke with an exceptional creaminess. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Coastal Fog Amber Ale" brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Montgomery in a Stanwell Golden Danish 83.


----------



## laloin

some bulleye in my HIS bent dublin, nice smoke. But a bit of floral notes as well. anybody else get that with Bulleye??
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz

Captain Black in a no name Canadian and OGS drying for the drive to work this afternoon.


----------



## User Name

Patriot Flake in my puff meer.

Like a dark version of hamborger Veermaster. I can taste the orientals too, excellent.


----------



## funbags

My first bowl of ennerdale in a sasieni. wow did I like it alot!!


----------



## Hambone1

Peter Stokkeby:Mellow Mocha in my basket pipe


----------



## Xodar

I am mad scientist-ing a mixture of rubbed out Marlin Flake and Tilbury. I am calling it Marbury, and it smokes like a superstar until the last quarter of the bowl...

But vague NBA jokes aside, I _am_ smoking rubbed out Marlin and Tilbury mixed together. Ummm Ummm Good!


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Montgomery for lunch. And tell funbags there is no way in hell I'm clicking on a thread entitled "Check out my woody"...


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Another bowl of Montgomery for lunch. And tell funbags there is no way in hell I'm clicking on a thread entitled "Check out my woody"...


Every time I see his avatar I could post the same thing!

Kendal cream flake in a Peterson 106


----------



## laloin

had some GLP Stratford in my CG cob. Lol I found my baggies of tobacco from my newbie sample pak from way back when. Ended up have to rehyrated all of the blends, but good as new once I threw in a hydrating disk. 
yummy stuff, can understand why RJpuff enclosed it in the newbie sample paks he sends to newbies
troy


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Every time I see his avatar I could post the same thing!


fishkilla is the one that gets me. I'm sure he's made some interesting posts, but all I seem to remember is his avatar.

Finishing the day with Early Morning Pipe. Which I realize makes no sense at all...


----------



## jpdunn01

Bob's Chocolate Flake in Peterson Royal Irish 408


----------



## Zfog

Cracked a tin of 2003 Edgeworth Sliced, and this Toby is smoking great out of my Radice. I was in a foul mood so I thought this would cheer me up, and it did the trick!


----------



## Pugsley

Once again I go to my tobacco cabinet and paw through dozens of tins and bags, and once again I end up reaching for old reliable HOTW.


----------



## Katharsis

Tonight came alive as I found my tastebuds and sense of smell are NOT destroyed. They have been malfunctioning for almost three weeks and have been revived tonight.

Discovery made with a tiny bit of Frog Morton: Across the Pond, followed with a tiny bit of Tudor Castle to make sure I'm not hallucinating, then followed with a 1/3 of Dunhill Flake for just plain VA enjoyment.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Pugsley said:


> Once again I go to my tobacco cabinet and paw through dozens of tins and bags, and once again I end up reaching for old reliable HOTW.


I had some of that fine pipeweed today as well. :tu Then some Briar Fox. Then Dunbar. Then SG Golden Glow. Think I'll close things out with some Tambo/burley mix.


----------



## jtree26

Just finished up a bowl of Squadron Leader in my Stanwell 63.


----------



## italiansmoker

Dunhill Aperitif in a Savinelli Prince... woa!


----------



## SmoknTaz

5100 and sipped it throughout the day as I didn't have much time to really enjoy it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.p I have not smoked Exhausted Rooster in many months and initially I did not like it, but this evening I found it to be very nice; I especially enjoyed the pepper taste from the perique tobacco in the blend. This tobacco does not "shake my boat", but it was a nice change from my normal rotation; I will be interested to see how I feel about it after smoking it more times.:dunno: The Stonehaven was exceptional with its creamy delicious flavor and I smoked it down to the ash yielding a smoke lasting 21/4 hours.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and it was an enjoyable evening.:drinking:


----------



## Katharsis

SmoknTaz said:


> 5100 and sipped it throughout the day as I didn't have much time to really enjoy it.


Ooo, I just got 8 oz of this. Smells marvelous; I need to try it.


----------



## thebayratt

MacBaren Virginia #1
In my basket pipe. I can see myself getting a tin of this.


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a nice bowl of Stoney out of my 1970 Dunhill Zulu.


----------



## MarkC

It actually got over 70 today (mountains are nice, but jeez!), and after working up a sweat while jarring tobacco, I'm relaxing with a bowl of Montgomery. I remember being completely unimpressed when I smoked this about six months into my 'pipe reentry', but apparently my palate just wasn't ready for something this subtle. Nice smoke.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of GLP stratfford, in my CG cob, love that grass/hayish notes, along with the citrus notes, classic Virginia. along with the peppery notes from the Perique.
Not something I would buy alot to store, maybe a couple of tins, just to see what ages does to it
troy


----------



## mike t

swr aromatic in a kaywoodie 500. i got the pipe along with a yellow bowl 3 in 1 tool and a plastic tobacco pouch. i think it is from the 60s or 70s.but a nice little pipe


----------



## Mante

Esoterica Margate is on the chopping block tonight in an estate briar. :madgrin:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.p I decided to bring out my big pipe this evening and I had a taste for Navy Flake. I dried out this flake for 1/2 hour, folded and stuffed the bottom half of my pipe and rubbed out the balance for the top half. I sipped on my pipe for 21/4 hours enjoying this delicious baccy; it was so relaxing and I could feel the tension from a busy day ebbing out of me.:hippie: Dang-it! This is not a hobby; it is therapy!:nod: I topped off this wonderful smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a great pipe event!:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Celebrating National Insomnia Night with a bowl of Montgomery in my Stanwell Legend Canadian.


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Celebrating National Insomnia Night with a bowl of Montgomery in my Stanwell Legend Canadian.


LMAO. So what do I smoke the other 364 nights of insomnia?


----------



## Troutman22

Irish Flake in a Boswell.


----------



## Nachman

Been smoking various Virginia tobaccos in a MM American Patriot all day. Practicing up for Fourth of July.


----------



## KBibbs

(Last night) had some PA in a MM cob. It's gotten a bit dry, so it smoked fairly fast, but it was pretty good for leaving some cake. Got my new go-to blend for break ins. Had it with a glass of my friend's new beer. Wish I could remember what he called it, but it was an amber ale. Good evening all around.
Hoping to get a chance to try some Westminster in my Boswell later today.


----------



## Pugsley

Dropped in at my local pipe and cigar store this afternoon to pick up some pipe cleaners. Turns out they were having a father's day sale ... 20% off all pipes. A good deal but i didn't see anything I couldn't live without. Then the salesman pointed to another cabinet and said "We also have a few high end pipes over there at 40% off." "40%?" I asked. I slowly approached the other cabinet and there it was, a Reiner B grade bent tomato, the "poor man's" Karl Joura. I was in love.
Anyway, to make a long story short, I'll be breaking in a new pipe with Carter Hall tonight.


----------



## Firedawg

I am smoking the shake from about 5 different blends in a 314 System Pete estate. Not bad!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Burley mix in the morning and 965 in the afternoon.


----------



## laloin

half a flake of OGS, since a full flake is too big for my bent dublin. OGS really isn't doing me anything, soo I probley will take the rest and seal it or just give it as trade bait...er bonus 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in my Cavicchi straight billiard.


----------



## jtree26

Smoked a bowl of half Kendal Flake and half Dark Flake Scented, it was pretty good.


----------



## Pugsley

FVF and coffee for breakfast.


----------



## funbags

had a bowl of LBEF in my newly acquired Kaywoodie after breakfast.YUM. now will have a bowl of the butternut in a cob.Double YUM.


----------



## Troutman22

> I am smoking the shake from about 5 different blends in a 314 System Pete estate. Not bad!


:rofl:

I just smoked some IF in a Boswell.


----------



## jwreed81

Whoohoo! I just got back from my B&M and boy am I stoked! I just bought my first tins! :woohoo:

I didn't realize they had some open tins there for sampling, and I got to try some different McClelland blends - _Dark Star_ and _Grand Orientals - Smyrna No. 1 _were pretty good, and might try again later. It was great to sample a handful of name brand tobaccos back-to-back like that. My fav was their Premium Aromatic _Town Topic_, which is much more full and rich than the bulk aro's, and I bought that along with a tin of Dunhill Standard Mixture.

Now the hard choice, what to smoke tonight! I bought some bulk aro blends to try (sampling all of theirs an ounce at a time haha) too: Snowflake, Northern Sea, "Sarah's Blend", and a generic rum blend. I wanna try more of the Dunhill since I think it overwhelmed me having it after the others. But oh boy I wanna have a big heaping bowl of that _Town Topic_! Mmmm mmm, just what I've been missing!


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of PS orintal supreme blend, good stuff in my CG cob
troy


----------



## User Name

Mississippi Mud. This stuff ROCKS!


----------



## MarkC

EMP in a Savinelli Oscar rusticated panel billiard.


----------



## Mante

This one will astound you all, Erinmore Flake in a cob while still at work. LMAO. 
J/K. Happy to have the shop to myself & be able to enjoy a bowl or two while annoying Firedawg in PM. Heheheee


----------



## Mante

And to finish my pipe journey tonight I enjoyed a bowl of HOTW. Yuuummmm!!!!


----------



## Firedawg

Tashaz said:


> This one will astound you all, Erinmore Flake in a cob while still at work. LMAO.
> J/K. Happy to have the shop to myself & be able to enjoy a bowl or two while annoying Firedawg in PM. Heheheee


Well while we were chatting thru pms and all, I was enjoying the last of my C&D Manhattan Afternoon in my Peterson Sterling "chubby" 999.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SL for breakfast with some coffee.


----------



## Garin

I started with Mac Baren club, but it wasn't agreeing with me. I switched to Sillem's Black in a cob. I guess a sunshiney day calls for an aromatic?


----------



## jwreed81

Big bowl of SMM underway outta my Marxman. Enjoying it more the second time around


----------



## pipeguy

My neighbor gave me something called Red Paramour, Tasted really sweet. Smoked it in a cob.


----------



## Zfog

I rubbed out a couple of flakes of 1792 and let them dry out for about an hour. Now they are nestled inside of my Puff Meer and will soon to be set to fire!


----------



## jtree26

I've got enough Happy Brown Bogie laid out for a small bowl. That's going to be followed up by some Ennerdale Flake (if the Bogie doesn't knock me on my #@% first).


----------



## Zfog

jtree26 said:


> I've got enough Happy Brown Bogie laid out for a small bowl. That's going to be followed up by some Ennerdale Flake (if the Bogie doesn't knock me on my #@% first).


Now that is some fine smoking!
I have a bowl of IF packed in a Pete.


----------



## DanR

I added a small touch of Black Irish XX (just because I had it out drying) with some Bob's Chocolate Flake. I was surprised how much that little bit changed the flavor of the tobacco. It seemed to add some spice, like pepper. Not bad, but I probably wouldn't do it again. Bob's is just great all by itself!


----------



## jwreed81

I have been smoking my new SMM tin and been a little let down with the flavor, expected more latakia I guess. I added a little black cav to it and it really brought the oriental flavors out, and didn't notice the black cav hardly at all. Then again I smoke more aro's than not...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Penzance, GLP Meridian, and HOTW today. 

I'm a big fan of HOTW in the first place, but this was one of those serendipity bowls. I had loaded it up 3 days ago to smoke but something intervened and it sat. And it sat. And it sat. Late this afternoon I fired it up and I got the strangest sensory experience. At the charring light and for the first say 20 seconds of puffing I got the unmistakeable scent and flavor of watermelon rind. Not the stripey green outside part, the inner white crunchy part that our mothers told us would give us a stomach ache if we ate. To me, the taste and smell of this part of the watermelon is associated with "time to chuck the rind and get another slice". It comes at a time, as a kid anyway, when there you sit, sugary red juice dripping off your chin and running down both forearms to your elbows. If all of the watermelon has been eaten by your brother(s), sister(s), cousin(s), and friend(s), you ended up eating that last slice all the way down to the white part, even flying in the face of Mom's warnings and knawing some of that crunchy white rind. I never did get a stomach ache, and it didn't taste bad either. 

Anyway, this was one of those gustatory and olfactory triggers that transported me back in time, poolside somewhere in the summer scarfing down sweet watermelon and seeing who could spit seeds the farthest.

Thank you, HOTW. :thumb:


----------



## laloin

Some MacBaren Virginia flake, musketball style in my bent dublin. I'm starting to think all Virginias regardless of blenders, they really do need to sit in the jar or tin for a bare 6 months, to whenever you can hold out the longest heh
troy


----------



## MarkC

GLP Ashbury in the puff meer. This is one of those blends of his that makes me think "I see what you did there; well done, but I dunno if it's my kind of thing."

Earlier today was a bowl of G&H CR Bright Flake I got from TJ in the blind taste test in the smallest pipe I have, no name prince about 1 inch deep and .75 wide. At last, I smoked a bowl without ODing on nicotine. How do they _do_ that to a straight Virginia?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Gawith, Hoggarth Dark flake Scented in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of Maple Street in a no name bent briar.p It has been awhile since I had the Dark Flake and it was so delightful with its strong delicious flavor profile. I sipped on my pipe enjoying this tobacco's smooth powerful flavor; Dang-it! I had a need for power this evening.:yo: After enjoying the Dark Flake I went with something sweet and tangy; the rum and sweet maple flavor was sugar to my mouth and it was so delicious- it transitioned well from my earlier stronger blend. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## Zfog

Enjoying a bowl of Edgeworth Sliced thanks to Johnny Flake. Boy this stuff is good, at about 10 years old it is smoking beautifully out of my Radice! ABF was my favorite burley.....


----------



## Nachman

Hal O The Wind in a Nording Eriksen Dublin then Bayou Morning in a MM Patriot cob.


----------



## Pugsley

C & D Kajun Kake in a huge Bjarne brandy. Never been a real big fan of cavendish and this won't be the one to win me over. On the other hand, it's a brand new tin and maybe with some age it will mellow a bit. Think I'll let the second tin sit for a year before it's opened.


----------



## laloin

bowl of McC 5100 in my CG cob, yummy and sweet


----------



## DanR

GL Pease Quiet Nights in my Boswell Bent Sitter. It is indeed a quiet night here in San Antonio, so it seemed appropriate.


----------



## jtree26

Peter Stokkebye Balkan Supreme in a Stanwell 63.


----------



## MarkC

I love the 63!

Opening Night for lunch.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p The Marlin Flake smoked so well in this big pipe; I love the aroma of this tobacco in the tin and smoking it in the pipe.:nod: I dried out the Marlin flake for 1/2 hour folded and stuffed the bottom half in my pipe and rubbed out this blend for the top. I sat back and sipped on my pipe yielding 2 hours of delicious smoke.:hippie: I folded and stuffed the Kendal Cream Flake and it was delicious; the transition between the two tabacco's was excellent. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "NewCastle Brown Ale" brew and this was a lovely evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Garin

Well, the hope was to enjoy some time in the back yard -- however the mosquitoes had other ideas (lunch). It turns out, however, that pipe smoke is a reasonable mosquito repellent. Dunhill Royal Yacht saved the day quite nicely.


----------



## funbags

after being tattooed to the toilet for most of the day thanks to some bad chicken.I am enjoying a bowl of butternut burley in a MM cob.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Garin said:


> Well, the hope was to enjoy some time in the back yard -- however the mosquitoes had other ideas (lunch). It turns out, however, that pipe smoke is a reasonable mosquito repellent. Dunhill Royal Yacht saved the day quite nicely.


Those mosquitos never had a chance...


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW in a Sav Baronet Bruyere 320 EX. I really need to make an effort to smoke some of my other tobaccos once in a while ...... maybe next week.


----------



## DahlKen

PA in my new estate Falcon. I know, OTC, but hey gotta start somewhere.


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF in a Sav 101 on the way home from work today.


----------



## Zfog

I took today off and am smoking some overseas goodies.
I started the day off with a bowl of Three Nuns in a Winslow and am currently puffing a bowl of Condor out of a Nording. life is good:amen:


----------



## Zfog

DahlKen said:


> PA in my new estate Falcon. I know, OTC, but hey gotta start somewhere.


Nothing wrong with a Falcon and OTC's at all!


----------



## jtree26

I worked from home today so it was a good pipe day! Started off with some Glengarry Flake (not my favorite offering from Gawith, Hoggarth & Co...), followed it up with some Esoterica Margate, and I'll top things off with Ennerdale flake later tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of JackKnife Plug in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Westminister in a MM general corncob.ipe: I love smoking "Plug Tobacco" and it was a pleasure slicing off slivers of this plug. I dried out this tobacco for 1/2 hour and packed it in my cob and the flavor was so very creamy and delicious; the pleasant aroma tickled my nose-what a delight.:yo: I had not had Westminister in several months and I sipped on my big-tall pipe slowly enjoying this tobacco yielding a great 2 hour smoke. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and it was a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

decided to give the Virginias and English blends a off day and had a bowl instead of a custom blend of a auromatic cherry/vanilla, cut with a heap of PA just to kill the bad taste of the auromatic. 
the PA won over, and I still have heaps of this gawd awful blend left heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC

Finishing up a bowl of Carter Hall in the cob from this morning. Next up a bowl of Ashbury in the puff meer.


----------



## MarkC

Hey, I just noticed something...I must be getting better at this. My Country Gentleman still has a spotless rim! My starting cobs look like they got too close to a campfire...


----------



## MarkC

Lunch today was Carter Hall in a no name bulldog. I'm smoking Ashbury in the puff meer right now. This is a nice smoke, but I'm not sure I'll be buying any more of it. I thought I'd like it better than Caravan, but I think I prefer Caravan. Next up? I'm not sure, but it'll be some Virginia...


----------



## laloin

some well aged FVF in my bent dublin today, yummy yummy good


----------



## Nachman

Smoked Hal O The Wind all day yesterday. Since it has been over 100 degrees every day I just want to smoke Virginias. I ordered some more HOTW, Old Gowrie, Marlin Flake and Royal Yacht yesterday.


----------



## MarkC

Popped a twenty month old tin of HOTW. This stuff is getting nice and sweet!


----------



## laloin

1 quarter of a bowl of 5100 red virginia in my new Peterson army pipe. still in break in stage.
think I can goto a half bowl, next time I smoke it 
troy


----------



## Sblumberjack

I smoked a frog and I liked it. Had some Frog Morton on the Bayou for the first time in my new cob at the local B&M while the wife went shopping for clothes...dodged that one.


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of HOTW in my Stanwell billiard. Sorry, R.J.; I guess I'll be keeping this stuff!


----------



## Pugsley

MarkC said:


> Another bowl of HOTW in my Stanwell billiard.


I swear that stuff is like crack for Virginia lovers. No matter what I'm smoking lately I'm thinking about HOTW. I wake up in the night thinking how good a bowl of it would taste right now.


----------



## Mante

Pugsley said:


> I swear that stuff is like crack for Virginia lovers. No matter what I'm smoking lately I'm thinking about HOTW. I wake up in the night thinking how good a bowl of it would taste right now.


LOL. I hear that!

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Cob for me tonight. Looking forward to this one. :madgrin:


----------



## gentimmy

Tashaz said:


> LOL. I hear that!
> 
> Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Cob for me tonight. Looking forward to this one. :madgrin:


Ha! that's exactly what I had last night....after a bowl of nightcap


----------



## Andrewdk

Seems to be Virginia lovers night here, just enjoyed half a bowl of McC's number 27. Sometimes sweety fruity VA is just the ticket.


----------



## commonsenseman

About to light up a bowl of Dark Birdseye in a Cellini.

Drinking a glass of Bourbon Barrel Porter (homebrew).


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Good lookin' brew there, Jeff! Cheers :drinking:

Finished off a tin of Golden Glow tonight. Love that stuff.


----------



## gentimmy

great lookin beer. bowl of and so to bed out of a MM cob


----------



## funbags

decided to smoke me one more bowl of the dark flake scented in my Kaywoodie and it kindly got me a bit wobbly.( had a real lite dinner earlier) but I still enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## User Name

smoked hamborger Veermaster all weekend long!

Nice homework jeff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> About to light up a bowl of Dark Birdseye in a Cellini.
> 
> Drinking a glass of Bourbon Barrel Porter (homebrew).


Dang-it Jeff! Your brew looks "lip smacking" good and to think that its home brewed; absolutely fantastic!:rockon:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Carter Hall in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob, followed by a bowl of Prince Albert in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally I had a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p I had been reading your posts and I found that a lot of you guys seem to like Carter Hall and Prince Albert so I decided to give it a try and I found it interesting. For me both of these tobaccos smoked extremely well and had very light flavor profiles that were nice, but they did not have any power. I had noted that some of you have smoked Gawith, Hoggarth tobacco blends (which are generally strong) and then transition to Carter Hall; the question that comes to my mind is can you taste Carter Hall after smoking GH?:hmm: This was my first experience with CA and PA; I liked the flavors but found it lacking in power. After smoking CH and PA I needed some power and the Tambolaka was "just what the doctor ordered"; it was so good.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it has been an interesting evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

I've been smoking Montgomery all day today; can't get enough for some reason. This stuff really smokes well; you could say that Montgomery burns...

Okay; I'll leave now before someone suggests switching to Smither's Mixture...


----------



## kalashxwar

Going to smoke some Virginia #1


----------



## SmoknTaz

Enjoying DGT with some FM. 

Anni Kake on deck for the drive to work later.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Another round of Frog Morton Bayou in my MM cob...yum


----------



## DSturg369

Middleton's Walnut in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke currently.


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a big bowl of Fillmore out of a Nording. Finally unwinding from a crazy day!


----------



## commonsenseman

Wish I knew a good way to mail that stuff, you guys would be getting "beer-bombed" :heh:

Smoked a bowl of 1792 on the way to class tonight, college sucks, especially when you've been going for 8 years.....oh well, 1792 helps.....


----------



## jpdunn01

Gawith & Hoggarth Top Black Cherry (from NST sampler) in Peterson 408


----------



## Zfog

Some Stoney in my Peterson St. Patrick's Day pipe. The pipe was dedicated to IF, but I found myself smoking Stoney more so the change is official.


----------



## Hinson

Smoking some Bald Headed Teacher thanks to Zfog. So good i had to pack second bowl!!


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of MacBaren Virginia flake in my bent dublin. was enjoying it soo much, smoked it down to ash and some dottie
troy


----------



## kalashxwar

Going to smoke some Peter Stokkebye B-B love this stuff


----------



## MarkC

Montgomery in a Stanwell Legend Canadian.


----------



## WWhermit

Had some University Flake earlier, in hopes of luring Indigosmoke back! He didn't show up yet though. :???:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Sblumberjack

Had some serious baccy smoking last night at the meet and smoke. Finally got to smoke my custom Altinok meer. I had some squadron leader, Frog Morton bayou, Blue Mountain and another that I can't remember all the while sipping pints of Smithwicks.


----------



## Pugsley

FVF in a Bessai bent bulldog, followed by HOTW in my Bessai squat tomato accompanied by a small glass of Bulleit bourbon. One more day and I'm on vacation during which I intend to put a serious dent in both my tobacco supply and that bottle of bourbon. :mischief:


----------



## funbags

had another bowl of the Dark flake scented in my Charing cross pipe that i had picked on Ebay a few weeks ago and I dont know if my Body Chemistry is out of whack or what but even with it being a small bowl it knocked me abit silly again. Damn it I smoke Tambo for chris sakes and it does not bother me, how is this baccy affecting me so much with the Nicotine ?? does this happen to anyone else??


----------



## Max_Power

1/4 bowl of Stoney in my new pipe from cap'n enormous. The break in continues.


----------



## DanR

I tried some McConnell's Red Virginia tonight in my MM Diplomat Cob. I had to give this a shot after hearing Dublinthedam say "I just loove dis stuff"! Well, it started out nipping at my tongue, but I was able to subdue it by sipping some cranberry juice and slowing down a bit. Turned out to be a nice smoke. It starts out with a little artificial strawberry flavor, but that dies off pretty quick and you're left with sweet Virginia to the bottom of the bowl. I can't say I'm in love, but I did like it.

I can't wait to try the Tambo that Troy (laloin) just sent me in a trade. I'll be giving that a go this weekend!


----------



## MarkC

Ashbury in the puff meer.


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of PS LNF in my french made calabassa pipe. couldn't stop puffing on it, sweet Virginia with the Perique coming through every soo often yummy, must buy more and more and more LNF.... can you tell I love LNF 
troy


----------



## kalashxwar

Smoking a bowl of MB roll cake tonight


----------



## gentimmy

and natty


----------



## User Name

smoked a cigar (fuente sungrown left over from my brother's wedding)....naughty naughty


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Hal O' the Wynd in a no name briar bent followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.p This was my first try at HOtW and I was pleasantly surprised. This tobacco had a nice flavor, packed well and burned cool. I sipped on my pipe enjoying this wonderful flavor profile and before I knew it I was down to the white ash; this is one very fine tobacco blend.:thumb: I packed my very large tall pipe with 11/3 beautiful black thin flakes of Stonehaven using the fold and stuff method and enjoyed 21/2 hours of delight. My Stonehaven has aged 8 months and the flavor is definitely improving; which seems impossible being that it was great off the truck.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## funbags

A bowl of empire english that i recently got in a trade. Smoking it in a MM cob.


----------



## DSturg369

Dr Grabow Royal Duke with Sugar Barrel. Mixed in just a skosh of Black Cavendish.


----------



## JD11

Butternut Burley in a cob


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

HOTW for an after lunch treat. Accountant's Mixture ready for the match tonight and maybe a late-night _half-bowl_ of Royal Yacht.


----------



## MarkC

Well, the 20 month old HOTW has had it's week's rest after opening and airing out, so I packed a bowl. It's hard to believe this stuff could get better, but it has. MUCH better. Absolutely delicious. The two trained attack cats guarding the tobacco cabinet may not be enough; I might have to add a killer squirrel or two...


----------



## MarkC

Holy crap this stuff is good! Something tells me that as my cellar ages, I'm going to enjoy this activity more and more.


----------



## italiansmoker

Tambo sample from Zach in a MPB Brebbia freehand... good stuff... good stuff!


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Holy crap this stuff is good! Something tells me that as my cellar ages, I'm going to enjoy this activity more and more.


it doesn't get any better then that, after some of your tins of Virginias reach the 1 year and beyond aging does it MarkC
I'm sitting on a few jars approaching the 1 year mark, can I hold out much longer....long answer barely 
smoked a half bowl of LTF in my army mount Peterson, yummy 
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz

Marlin Flake earlier today and Jesse's Own this evening.


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> and natty


So you're smoking ABT's? What's in the pipe?!?


----------



## DSturg369

Middleton'e Walnut in a MM Country Gent tonight... 2nd bowl.


----------



## MarkC

Sail in a Country Gentleman for lunch.
HOTW as my first bowl of the evening.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl full of stratford in my CG cob, it has a interesting profile. very Hayish, and pepper notes, and something else 
troy


----------



## Pugsley

It's a little after 3 am here on the west coast. The SUV is packed. I'm enjoying a morning bowl of HOTW with another pipe filled and ready for the trip. Wishing everyone a safe and happy 4th, and please, take a few moments to remember and give thanks for those who lay it all on the line so that we and our families can enjoy and be safe not just this weekend but every day of the year.
And now ..... to the open road.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Prince Albert in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The FVF had 9 months of age on this batch and was so creamy and delicious. I folded and stuffed this blend in my big tall pipe and sipped this wonderful tobacco. Dang-it! I love this tobacco!:yo: The Prince Albert surprised me in transitioning so well from the FVF; I could taste and enjoy the complexity of flavors coming from this blend even after FVF. Earlier this evening I checked on my "collard green trees" and I will be picking a bunch tomorrow. I started out with one of these trees, but planted stems and now have three.:clap2: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Bass Pale Ale" brew resulting in a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## Zfog

italiansmoker said:


> Tambo sample from Zach in a MPB Brebbia freehand... good stuff... good stuff!


Glad to see you smoking some of those goodies!
I smoked some Murrays's Nightcap out of a Nording and it was great. (thanks to Luigi)


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of Union Square for a bowl. Hey, it's been three weeks...I'm not a strong man!

Smoking GLP Ashbury in the puff meer now.


----------



## MarkC

What? I'm the only one smoking today?? I don't believe it!

Had a bowl of Montgomery earlier, now on my second bowl of Ashbury. Greg Pease blends drive me nuts. Halfway through the tin it was "this is pretty good, but I don't know if I'll buy more". Then when the bottom of the tin is first spotted it's "OMG!!1!! It's almost out! Order NOW!!!"


----------



## User Name

I smoked another cigar today...I'm in trouble guys. Damn hot weather screwing up my pipe time.


----------



## mike t

stokkebye french vanilla in a sav estar 611, carter hall in the new lacroix and carter hall in the unsmoked (now smoked) caminetto 07.L.23. both the lacroix and the caminetto are wonderful smokers. hell all my pipes are


----------



## Firedawg

Smoking my second bowl of C&D Interlude in my new Peterson 999 Gold mount. First bowl wasnt as strong as this second bowl!


----------



## Mante

HOTW........ FTW! LOL. :madgrin::hungry:


----------



## laloin

User Name said:


> I smoked another cigar today...I'm in trouble guys. Damn hot weather screwing up my pipe time.


traitor 
yes I can see myself smoking cigars more often in the hot weather, but I still preferr to puff on my pipe, had a bowl of a custom blend I'm still trying to get rid of.
might sent it your way james hahaah
troy


----------



## MarkC

GLP Cairo. I'm not sure I like it or not yet, but this is my fourth bowl in two days. Could be a sign...

This one could fit right in with the Fog City blends.


----------



## laloin

didn't smoke anything today, have been busy jar up some blends I've gotten in trades, and some I've bought from other BOTL here. did do some blending thou. have maybe a bowl left of Strtaford, and I felt it needed something, soo I threw in a pinch of 5100 and will see how it smokes tomorrow
troy


----------



## jtree26

I'm puffing on some Ennerdale Flake tonight.


----------



## Max_Power

Some SG chocolate flake in the pipe Dave made for me. Still working on breaking it in.


----------



## User Name

I have no idea what I smoked. I loaded up my pipe about a week and a half ago, and decided to light up tonight. I think it was some kind of rattrays VA, but it was goooood.


----------



## laloin

puffed away on my CG cob with a blend of strataford, with a pinch of 5100 to tame the perique, and sweeten it up... yummy couldn't stop puffing. smoked to a fine ash 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Thanks to bigdaddychester I'm smoking my first ever bowl of Butternut Burley. I've got to tell you, I almost crapped myself when I opened this baggie and smelled this. I swear this is the same bulk I was buying on River Street in Savannah in '74 and '75. Same bag aroma, same room note. Taste? Darned if I know; I don't remember what it tasted like. Weird stuff...


----------



## MarkC

If you're only halfway down the bowl and you already know what the price break is on the 5 lbs vs the 1 lb, it's not a good sign, is it?


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> If you're only halfway down the bowl and you already know what the price break is on the 5 lbs vs the 1 lb, it's not a good sign, is it?


nope it sure isn't Mark, but hey who's counting if you buy a 5 pound bag, verses buying a 1 pound bag. Just more jars to buy, soo go for it. 
Probley what you were smoking back in 74/75 was probley the same thing, my B&M just renamed PS, MacBaren, Maccllands, lane bulk blends 
troy


----------



## jtree26

I've got some Penzance lined up for tonight.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

HOTW then Accountant's Mixture for tonight


----------



## DanR

Had some Walnut that was really just perfect for the evening. Something I ate for dinner, and maybe the beer I had paired with it, made this just right. Good stuff, especially considering how inexpensive it is...


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of FVF in a tiny little noseburner while doing some plumbing. :ask:

The bad news is it's plumbing, the good news is it's done.


----------



## DahlKen

Had my first taste of MacB's Navy Flake with a nice Sam Adams Revolutionary Rye Ale. Quite nice, and another to be added to the TAD list.


----------



## User Name

Distinguished penguin. It looks a little sawdusty, but it's actually quite enjoyable. Great smoke.


----------



## MarkC

Summer is finally here, and I'm enjoying a bowl of Union Square on a nice summer night.


----------



## laloin

Summer hit here in southern california for the last few days. Been in the low 90's with a 20% humidity, makes things feel sticky. 
had a bowl of 15 month old Escudo from Natedog, wow lovely lovely stuff, the Perique is toned down, and the Virginias just shine through.
I need to stock up on Escudo, think I will raid RJPuffs celler hehehe
troy


----------



## CWL

Sitting outside in the cool breeze after another hot one. I popped my tin of Smyrna #1 and am having a second bowl in my Belgique.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a no name bent briar followed by a bowl of Dunhill Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p It has been awhile since I've last had this Navy Flake blend and it was delicious; so cool and smooth. This has only been my second time smoking Dunhill Flake and it was fantastic.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this an enjoyable evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Andrewdk

Just had a very long, big but also very good day. This of course requires a long, big and very good smoke, HH Vintage Syrian. Was up at 5am off to the hospital with the wife to bring our daughter into the world, finally home around 11pm (damn hospital won't let partners stay overnight now), but they're both lil troopers I can't wait to see in the morning.

Have a great day / night everyone and good puffing.


----------



## Nachman

Andrewdk said:


> Just had a very long, big but also very good day. This of course requires a long, big and very good smoke, HH Vintage Syrian. Was up at 5am off to the hospital with the wife to bring our daughter into the world, finally home around 11pm (damn hospital won't let partners stay overnight now), but they're both lil troopers I can't wait to see in the morning.
> 
> Have a great day / night everyone and good puffing.


Mazel Tov!!!!:clap2:


----------



## italiansmoker

C&D Sunday Picnic in a Brebbia Billiard


----------



## laloin

some LBF, in my Peterson army pipe. Wanted to compare LBF to Escudo. They are both similar, but hard to compare 15 month old Escudo to fresh out of the bag LBF.
enjoyable smoke, while I get referrals for a good transmission mechinie for my honda, it went as I was heading towards my local B&M and I was able to nurse it to there and home. 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Smoking another bowl of Cairo in my Altinok New Horizons 134. An interesting blend to be sure, but it may be another case of "I see what Greg did there and he pulled it off perfectly, but I don't know if I'm that interested in the result." Kind of reminds me of the good cigarettes you used to find in smoke shops. (Yes kids, there was once much better stuff than Marb Reds and crap like that!) I'm enjoying the tin, but I dunno...

Of course, I said the same thing about Ashbury at this point, and I'll be ordering more of that!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Union Square in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob.p It has been quite some time since I had Union Square and it has been sitting around aging; "how good it was". I was just poking around my stash and found it and I am glad that I did.:nod: I dried out the Twist Flake for 1/2 hour and folded and stuffed the bottom half of this big tall pipe; the top half of this pipe was filled with this tobacco rubbed out. I sat back and sipped on this delicious tobacco for 21/4 hours; it really "hit the spot".:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## Katharsis

Had some Solani 656 ABF last night. I'm really starting to like that stuff. Tasted quite creamy in a meer.


----------



## jtree26

I've got some FVF lined up, as well as some GL Pease Blackpoint as a nightcap.


----------



## Tinuz

So, after an absolutely horrific night in which I said farewell to my best friend*, I am having the first of hopefully many really good smokes...no tongue bite, just cool smoke, a peppery, sweet taste... delightful, it helps me relax.

Oh, it was in a Savinelli Long John with some Skandinavik Regular... heavy taste, takes a little getting used to though. 

*: Not what it seems, no one died. My best friend happens to be an ex of mine, who recently found out she still had feelings for me and cannot move on. And in one of my stupidly mature, self-sacrificing moments, I convinced her that we should break contact in the interest of her happiness. You know what...living life as an expat for the past 3 years blows, especially when you miss what few good friends you can maintain through moving continents.


----------



## Pugsley

Taking a break from my usual diet of Virginias and VaPers tonight with a bowl of Penzance in a no name bent bulldog. This is so damn tasty I might just follow it with another. ipe:


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of MacBaren vanilla cream, from my newbie sample pak from almost a year ago.
think sitting in the bag for soo long the flavors disappeared, but I still was able to pick up a tiny hint of vanilla, and rather creamy smoke. the room note is nice. sweet vanilla.
But RJPuff is right, you go home smelling like vanilla for most of the day heheh
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking Sunza Bitches in a Rovera, while drinking a Big Sky IPA.


----------



## jtree26

I'm getting ready to fire up some 1792 Flake.


----------



## Zfog

Had a superb bowl of Kingfisher, which is possibly a new favorite. Also had a bowl of Conistun Cut Plug and a bowl of Squadron Leader. You know what they say, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## MarkC

Orlik Golden Sliced. I've been so busy trying new things and smoking my 'big favorites' that I've neglected blends like this that I enjoy. I can't believe it's been over a year since I smoked this!


----------



## Pugsley

After a short visit with the English last night, (Penzance), I'm back to Virginia tonight. HOTW in the Mark Tinsky I just got from Monsoon, AKA: Doug.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

HOTW and BBF tonight


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of PS LNF, in my bent dublin. yummy stuff 
troy


----------



## DanR

Big smoking night tonight. First I had an experimental blend of 1 part Nightcap, 1 part walnut, and 1 part tambolaka. That had me relaxed to a point of bliss. Then I decided I needed some FVF to cap off the evening, which was delightful. I had these two great smokes as I was sipping on some English hard cider.

I might just do that all over again tomorrow!!


----------



## Mante

Just had a bowl of MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake. I rehydrated the samplers & this was a little bitey so I'll have to start drying them again before smoking methinks. Seemed to burn ok with a few relights though. More later methinks with some Altadis Classic Vanilla mixed in.

Now, Tobacco Cellar lies! It says I am smoking less than a bowl a week & that is just plain deception. LMAO. Just kidding RjPuffs, I'm still getting through all these samplers & they are not listed on your site.


----------



## MarkC

So far today, Orlik Golden Flak, FVF, and Union Square. My tongue hates days off...


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a bowl of Perfection ATM and heading for either Kingfisher or the last of my 3 Nuns later tonight. :tea:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Accountant's Mixture and Penzance tonight


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Hal O' the Wynd in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of 1/3 SG Navy Flake and 2/3 Prince Albert in a MM General corncob.p This was my first experience with HOTW and it was delicious; I had noted that a lot of you guys seem to enjoy this tobacco and now I can see why. I wanted to give the Prince Albert an additional zing and the mixture with the Navy Flake did just that; it was delicious.:yo: It appears that Prince Albert and Carter Hall are good blending tobaccos and I have not been disappointed with any of my mixtures. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and it was a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Glad to hear you got yourself some HOTW, Moe. It is indeed tasty stuff!

Tonight was back to back bowls of Penzance and GLP Meridian


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster and McConnell's Oriental so far.


----------



## laloin

tonight had a bowl of Froggy, in my CG cob. been awhile since I've smoked a english, with all the warm weather and me smoking just Virginias, or Va/pers of late.
heh warm weather and English don't mix, will go back to Virginias and a once in awhile aro 
troy


----------



## Troutman22

Stonehaven in a Boswell and Red Ribbon (2000) in a Sav for me tonight.


----------



## User Name

I haven't smoked a pipe in awhile. I'm craving some dark star right now, but I'm at work. This is horrible!


----------



## Cpuless

Not tonight, but last night I was able to try my first bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie courtesy of Pugsley. It was a slightly sweet smoke and it burned incredibly well. I only had to relight it once and that was due to my setting it down for 5 minutes while my gf and I enjoyed some nice evening air by a pond near our house. I will definitely be smoking this one quite often. It was fantastic and reminded me quite a bit of Escudo in a very good way.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Cpuless said:


> Not tonight, but last night I was able to try my first bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie courtesy of Pugsley. It was a slightly sweet smoke and it burned incredibly well. I only had to relight it once and that was due to my setting it down for 5 minutes while my gf and I enjoyed some nice evening air by a pond near our house. I will definitely be smoking this one quite often. It was fantastic and reminded me quite a bit of Escudo in a very good way.


Good tobaccy! I opened up a 9 month-old tin of Old Gowrie back in April and after making my way through about half the tin, I placed a big, fat order for a bunch to cellar. HOTW is still my favorite Rattray's VA but OG is now a close second. Can't go wrong with JR Cigars prices on Rattray's either!

I've got HOTW, Penzance, and Meridian lined up for tonight.


----------



## Cpuless

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Good tobaccy! I opened up a 9 month-old tin of Old Gowrie back in April and after making my way through about half the tin, I placed a big, fat order for a bunch to cellar. HOTW is still my favorite Rattray's VA but OG is now a close second. Can't go wrong with JR Cigars prices on Rattray's either!
> 
> I've got HOTW, Penzance, and Meridian lined up for tonight.


Now that's a nice line up for a night's smoking. I"m planning to have a bowl of the HOTW tomorrow night. Supposed to be clear and in the low 70s in the evening. Going to grill some pineapples for dessert and enjoy the HOTW while I'm grilling.


----------



## laloin

today was a nice bowl of MacBaren Virginia flake in my bent HIS dublin. that lemonade/citirus notes was perfect for a warm day. Course, couldn't really enjoy it.
since I was working, and getting in a few puffs between customers at the golf range where I work heheh
it's officially my summer time smoke 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Don't forget Marlin Flake while you guys are getting into the Rattray's!

Just finished a bowl of Union Square in my Cavicchi full bent Dublin. Not sure what's next, probably McConnell's Oriental in the Puff meer. I stopped using the coloring bowl at the end of June as planned, and let me tell you, this pipe is one nice smoker! Dry as a bone, too.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Orlik's Golden Sliced in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of Hal O' the Wynd in a MM Diplomat corncob.p This was my first experience with Golden Sliced and it was surprisingly good; I love this virginia and burley blend. I have been watching your posts and so many of you guys seem to really like this tabacco; I am glad that I finally tried it.:nod: The HOTW was again delicious; what a delicious tobacco that always stays cool yielding a continuous flow of deliciousness. Thanks guys for the heads-up on this blend! I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Pugsley

Popped open a 6 year old tin of Rattray's Brown Clunee tonight. The tin note was just amazing, a mixture of fine aged port and figs and instantly had my mouth watering. I dried some for 30 minutes, rubbed it out a little and packed my pipe. On first light it seemed a little one dimensional but after a light tamping and a relight the sweetness began to come through followed by the flavor of ripe plums growing in intensity as the smoke progressed, absolutely delicious. I may be late for work tomorrow but I just have to stay up and have another bowl of this tonight. What an incredible smoke.


----------



## MarkC

McConnell's Oriental. My first impressions of McConnell blends I've tried has been somewhat negative to say the least, but I think I may have found one I like here. Mind you, it's no Presbyterian Mixture, but I could say that about any oriental blend so far.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Hal O' the Wynd in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I am happy to admit that I definitely enjoy HOTW even though I only smoked it a few times. The Marlin Flake was equally as enjoyable as the HOTW; these are two tobaccos that are definitely now in my regular rotation.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Blue Moon Belgium White Ale" brew which resulted in a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## CWL

Anybody want to stock-up on Rattrays, definitely go to jrcigars.com and get some! $12.00 per 100g tin and shipping is only $.99 for July. Check out the McClellands, C&D & Dunhills pricing while you're at it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

CWL said:


> Anybody want to stock-up on Rattrays, definitely go to jrcigars.com and get some! $12.00 per 100g tin and shipping is only $.99 for July. Check out the McClellands, C&D & Dunhills pricing while you're at it.


CWL! Thanks for the heads-up on this sale'; this is right "up my alley".:ranger:


----------



## Mante

C&D Purple Cow in a MM Cob. I've had two bowls of this tonight & though I'm not enamored with it I will say that this tobacco would be a good cross over for NC cigar smokers. The maduro cigar leaf & latakia lend it a peppery note that is indeed similar to some DPG's. I am reticent to compare pipe tobaccos to cigars for numerous reasons but this is a close at it gets with any pipe tobacco I have yet smoked, albeit that is still few.


----------



## jtree26

I've got some Hearth & Home Lakeland Brickle Fortissimo lined up. Just came in the mail today so I'm excited to give in a try.


----------



## Firedawg

Just enjoying a nice bowl of C&D interlude w a Peterson Aran 01. I like this shape with its thick sidewalls seems to absorb the heat well and its a long smoke. Have great evening all.


----------



## laloin

just a custom blend of a bad aromatic, and PA in CG cob tonght. quick smoke lol
troy


----------



## SmoknTaz

Cracked open my first tin of Scottish Cake yesterday. One of the nicest Vaper I've tried.


----------



## MarkC

More McConnell's Oriental. I'd better slow down; the tin is almost gone. Of course, three more will be here in a week...

Time to load up a bowl of Union Square before I damage my Virginia Fanatic reputation!


----------



## Mante

C & D Purple Cow in a cob. Trying to decide what is next. Ken (SmoknTaz) reminded me how much I like Anni Kake and that may be next but the Lane 1Q has to get trialed tonight as well so maybe both. LOL.:lock1:


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> C & D Purple Cow in a cob. Trying to decide what is next. Ken (SmoknTaz) reminded me how much I like Anni Kake and that may be next but the Lane 1Q has to get trialed tonight as well so maybe both. LOL.:lock1:


I'm glad you are enjoying the pipe so much, as am I.
Tonight it's either Capstan or something with Latakia!?!?


----------



## Pugsley

Stonehaven in a quirky Bob Ray bent billiard. Next up: Filmore in an Il Ceppo.


----------



## MarkC

Pugsley said:


> ...quirky Bob Ray...


Anybody else out there so old they thought of a certain comedy team when they saw those words together? 

Montgomery in my Stanwell Canadian.


----------



## laloin

puffed on some LNF, in my HIS bend dublin. the more I smoke it, the more I like it. 
glad I hav 3 pounds bottled up, but must order more 
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a cob. And I really must stop reading this thread - now I have to add C&D Purple Cow to my "should try" list, which just hit 30. Good grief...


----------



## Mante

ProbateGeek said:


> PS Luxury Navy Flake in a cob. And I really must stop reading this thread - now I have to add C&D Purple Cow to my "should try" list, which just hit 30. Good grief...


LOL. Then I suppose I should not comment that I just smoked another bowl of Purple Cow & enjoyed it immensely? :whip:ound:


----------



## Pugsley

Anni Kake in a Savinelli Tundra 315 EX. Next up: Sugar Barrel in a MM Country Gentleman. ipe:


----------



## jtree26

Currently enjoying Penzance in a Peterson 408.


----------



## asmartbull

Esoterica Stonehaven in a cob......

Add this to the list of "must have"


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill JackKnife Plug in a MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.ipe: I have not had the Exhausted Rooster in many months and initially I did not like it, but it had a very good taste this evening; probably due to aging. The JackKnife Plug was excellent; I shaved small pieces from this plug and it was delightful. The Marlin Flake is definitely a winner; I love this tobacco.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Blue Moon Belgium White Ale" brew and I had a relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

PS English Orintal Supreme in my french made calabasa lovely smoke. great taste of english, ornintal leaf, and Virginia.
Still debating if this calabasa is a flake or a ribbon cut pipe go figure hehe
troy


----------



## CWL

After all the talk about PS LBF, I just crumbled 2 flakes into a Sav Antique Shell billiard for a nice walk with the hounds.


----------



## gentimmy

bob's choc. flake and early morning pipe.


----------



## MarkC

What appears to be the penultimate bowl of McConnell's Oriental...


----------



## Pugsley

FVF in a Peterson Killarney 408 that after a little doctoring, (sanding the stain out of the bowl and opening the stem a bit), is smoking so nicely that it has finally earned a regular spot in my rotation.


----------



## Nick S.

I am thinking a little 2 year old SG navy flake. Those sugar crystals growing on it have been calling to me for a while, and I don't think I can resist it anymore. :dr


----------



## MarkC

My first, and definitely not my last, bowl of Red Rapparee. I was afraid to try this for a while; I kept imagining HOTW with orientals sprinkled in which sounded horrible. I shouldn't have worried. Looks like this might be another Kohlhase & Kopp to add to the cellar.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Red Rap for me as well


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Westminister in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.ipe: I decided to rummage through my stash and came up with the Westminister; I had not smoked this tobacco in a long while and it was delicious. I took 11/3 of these beautiful black thin flakes of stonehaven, folded and stuffed my very big tall pipe which yielded 21/2 hours of delight.:yo: I find that I may wander away from my favorite (Stonehaven) and try other blends but I know where my heart resides. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## jtree26

I've got some Westminster on the agenda for tonight.


----------



## Troutman22

I just enjoyed a 55 minute bowl of Stonehaven in a Boswell.


----------



## italiansmoker

Esot SH in a Savinelli 111KS... 40 minute and puffing...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Dunbar for tonight. And maybe a little tambo to cap things off later.


----------



## italiansmoker

2nd smoke tonight: McClelland Blakeney Best Bayou Slices


----------



## Sblumberjack

Had a club meeting at Up in Smoke. I had some Squadron Leader, Frog Morton and I won a tin of ten year old Astley No.66. All in my savinelli churchwarden.

C


----------



## User Name

Troutman22 said:


> I just enjoyed a 55 minute bowl of Stonehaven in a Boswell.


My kind of tobacco.

My kind of pipe.

Awesome!


----------



## Firedawg

Going with Lancer Slices in a Butz Choquin Meerschaum lined bent.


----------



## Mante

Erinmore in a MMCC at work today & still deciding what to smoke tonight. H&H Anni Kake is yelling at me....again! LOL


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tashaz said:


> Erinmore in a MMCC at work today & still deciding what to smoke tonight. *H&H Anni Kake* is yelling at me....again! LOL


Would you believe me if I told you it gets even better with some cellar time! :evil:

Started the morning off with 5100 and you guessed it, AK for the drive to work later. :hungry:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Sugar Barrel in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Rattrays Old Gowrie in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p This was my first try of both of these tobaccos and I found it interesting. I found that the Sugar Barrel is a mild tobacco similar to Carter Hall and Prince Albert with their own mild flavor profiles; with each of these mild tobaccos I craved more strength and flavor, but overall it was a nice smoke.:yo: The Old Gowrie on the other hand had a very good flavor with some surprising "Vitamin N" content; it was delicious. I have had some very good results blending Carter Hall and Prince Albert with other tobaccos; I will experiment with the Sugar Barrel as well. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

I'm having another bowl of Red Rapparee, my current 'try out' blend, in my puff meer. This is a nice blend, but I can't help comparing it to my last tryout, McConnell's Oriental. Somewhat similar, but Red Rapparee comes in a definite second place in the comparison. We'll see if my opinion changes as the tin progresses.


----------



## asmartbull

Escudo in a new Killarny 999.......just awesome...


----------



## jtree26

1792 Flake is on the menu tonight.


----------



## Pugsley

Starting my weekend off with 6 year old Rattray's Brown Clunee in a MM Country Gentleman with a side of Bulleit Bourbon and water.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

SG Virginias tonight: Best Brown Flake and Kendal Cream Flake

If the lamp burns late, perhaps some Nightcap.


----------



## User Name

Shoved a whole FVF bulk flake into a savenelli roma pipe and let it sit 2 days. It was so good. Sweet and rich and then deep flavors and oh man. It was like dreaming.


----------



## DanR

Just got in a tin of Royal Yacht that I'm about to give a whirl.


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> Just got in a tin of Royal Yacht that I'm about to give a whirl.


more like it'll give you a whirl. Enjoy!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

User Name said:


> Shoved a whole FVF bulk flake into a savenelli roma pipe and let it sit 2 days. It was so good. Sweet and rich and then deep flavors and oh man. It was like dreaming.


Gotta love what that 2 day resting period does for the bowl


----------



## User Name

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Gotta love what that 2 day resting period does for the bowl


It's amazing. I pack all of my VAs a couple of days before I smoke them now. :couch2:

I just have to remember which pipe tobacco it is, haha. But FVF has an unforgettable scent.


----------



## DanR

User Name said:


> more like it'll give you a whirl. Enjoy!


Boy, you sure were right about that. That was nice after the crazy day I've had. Time to hit the rack...


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of LNF in my bent dublin, yummy 
the other day I smoked a bowl of 7 seas gold blend, that a great light areo, you get a light carmel taste, but still taste the Virginia yummy 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Red Rapparee to start the smoking day. You know, this stuff is pretty good...

Strange; I have all these tins (now jars) of virginias I opened for summer, and I sit here smoking Oriental mixtures...


----------



## Pugsley

On my third bowl of HOTW today. Honestly, I don't know why I buy all these other tobaccos, when I reach into the cabinet my hand always lands on the yellow tin first.


----------



## MarkC

Now that you mention it, that sounds like a good idea for the next bowl...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Pugsley said:


> On my third bowl of HOTW today. Honestly, I don't know why I buy all these other tobaccos, when I reach into the cabinet my hand always lands on the yellow tin first.


ALMOST picked this up today at a local B&M. Seemed a little steep at $23.99 for the 100 g tin. Opted for a smaller tin of G.L. Pease Odyssey, already with a couple years age to it. I can wait for the Hal O' the Wind.

I think.

p


----------



## MarkC

J&R-$12 a tin, 99 cent shipping this month. Believe me, $12.99 is worth the gamble! 

Now smoking...ah, heck; you already know what I'm smoking now...


----------



## Pugsley

MarkC said:


> J&R-$12 a tin, 99 cent shipping this month. Believe me, $12.99 is worth the gamble!
> 
> Now smoking...ah, heck; you already know what I'm smoking now...


Looks like they're out already, it goes fast at that price.


----------



## MarkC

Oops...I should have remembered that; I was just there yesterday for Red Rapparee. Sorry!


----------



## Nachman

Old Gowrie with a little over a years age on it. Nice and sweet.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Nice choices tonight, fellas. I've got a bowl of year and a half old Bracken Flake ready for later.


----------



## User Name

Getting ready to light up some dark star I packed yesterday. Hm, I might need to give it a couple more days, ha. This stuff is almost swimming in gravy when you open the tin. But oh so good when it dries out.


----------



## DanR

Finishing up a bowl of Red Rapparee now, but had some FVF and Stoney earlier. I was out of town all last week and didn't have much time for my pipes (although I smoked a few cigars). Anyway, I'm making up for it today, and will be tomorrow too for that matter!


----------



## jtree26

Picked up an 8oz bag of Stonehaven at the local b&m today, had to smoke some tonight to celebrate!


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of my junk areo I've been trying to smoke thou for over a year...it's a losing battle, caz I can only bear to smoke it once a week...yuck
troy


----------



## User Name

laloin said:


> smoked a bowl of my junk areo I've been trying to smoke thou for over a year...it's a losing battle, caz I can only bear to smoke it once a week...yuck
> troy


Crap bomb it! Then you won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Or buy some rolling papers and donate the whole set up to one of the on-ramp "donation seekers". They'll think it's ambrosia.


----------



## laloin

ProbateGeek said:


> Or buy some rolling papers and donate the whole set up to one of the on-ramp "donation seekers". They'll think it's ambrosia.


lol I should roll some up and hand them out to people who ask if I have any weed at my local community college hahahah
troy


----------



## DahlKen

Loading up some C&D Exhausted Rooster in a MM Legend to puff on while watching the German Gran Prix qualifications then off to bed.


----------



## Pugsley

A bowl of 6 year old Brown Clunee while doing laundry and watching the Red Sox dismantle the Mariners. Tasty stuff.


----------



## asmartbull

Dunhill Night Cap....Again, thanks Dave....

So far I have enjoyed everything Dave sent......

Just what I need....something else to obsess with...


----------



## laloin

Some marlin flake in my new pipe, well gifted estate pipe. Got a GBD canadian pipe to enjoy.
Rolled the flake into a musketball, yummy stuff
Troy


----------



## Zfog

DGTing a bowl of Kingfisher and will finish it off in the morning, smoking it out of a 4 Dot. This is quickly becoming a favorite of mine!


----------



## Pugsley

Dunhill Nightcap in the one and only pipe I've dedicated to latakia blends, a no name bent bulldog. It may be time to dedicate a second.


----------



## cp478

Squadron leader in my Dunnie.


----------



## DahlKen

PS LTF in my Irish Sea 999


----------



## MarkC

Just wrapping up one of those OMG bowls of HOTW. Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of ABF on the way to work this morning, planning to finish it up shortly.


----------



## indigosmoke

Just cracked a fresh tin of Irish Flake. Great way to start the day!


----------



## Zfog

Finished my bowl of Kingfisher and had a bowl of Nightcap. Good stuff!


----------



## Pugsley

The last bowl from a tin of 2 year old HOTW. I think it's time to start buying this in bulk, having only 6 tins in my cabinet makes me uncomfortable. :fear:


----------



## Nick S.

Gawith Hoggarth, Bobs Chocolate Flake... This stuff is starting to grow on me...


----------



## DanR

Today was a day of "first tastes" for me. Firstly, I stumbling into a b&m this weekend that had a great pipe selection, including a really old tin of Solani Aged Burley Flake, which is something I've been thinking about trying. I took the tin to the counter and the guy running the register says "that stuff has been here forever..." Jackpot!! I started the day with that and it was fantastic!

Secondly, I had a sample of Billy Budd from Jimmy James that I've had for about 6 months. I hadn't tried it because I thought "why would you need cigar leaf in a pipe tobacco, I've got cigars for that?" So likewise I hadn't tried it yet. Well, something made me pull it out tonight, and wow, what a great tobacco. You can't get that in a cigar form!


----------



## Troutman22

McCrainies Red Ribbon 2000 times 3. Ya I am really liking this one. I am already down below half on this open tin.


----------



## asmartbull

Squadron Leader ....oh yeah...


----------



## MarkC

Pugsley said:


> The last bowl from a tin of 2 year old HOTW. I think it's time to start buying this in bulk, having only 6 tins in my cabinet makes me uncomfortable. :fear:


Only six tins? I'd have the shakes! 

Now smoking....HOTW.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Yenidje Supreme, complements of Owaindav, then the end of a tin of Dunbar


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Pugsley said:


> A bowl of 6 year old Brown Clunee while doing laundry and watching the Red Sox dismantle the Mariners. Tasty stuff.


I picked up a tin of this a little while ago to try out and stashed it away for a year or so resting period. I'm curious of your impressions of it. Do you find it similar to any of Rattray's other VA blends like Old Gowrie, HOTW, or Marlin Flake?


----------



## Pugsley

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I picked up a tin of this a little while ago to try out and stashed it away for a year or so resting period. I'm curious of your impressions of it. Do you find it similar to any of Rattray's other VA blends like Old Gowrie, HOTW, or Marlin Flake?


It's much, much milder and the taste is more subtle than either HOTW or Gowrie. No tongue burn no matter how hard I puffed. It would be a great introduction to virginia tobacco for those new to it. I like it as a mild first smoke of the day but as a devotee of HOTW it doesn't have enough character to satisfy me as an all day or evening smoke. I picked it up in a local B&M because of the faded tan label and the inventory tag that dated it September 2005. Nice and mild but I won't be buying more to set aside, I prefer the stronger blends.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: I really enjoyed the Medium Virginia Flake this evening. I don't know whether this blend is simply a milder form of SG FVF but it was delicious; some of the delicious subtle flavors I identified fleetingly in FVF came to the fore front with this blend-nice! The Navy Flake which is a Virginia tobacco spiced with perique was absolutely delicious resulting in 2 hours of enjoyment with my big tall General corncob.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## CWL

A bowl of Dan Tobacco Devil Takes a Holiday in my Big Ben Apple.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Having my first ever bowl of Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake in a MMCC Washington straight. I was just bombed with this today by Jimmy James User Name, the one and only! Being from the south, I didn't know if I should smoke it or fold it up and tuck it between my cheek and gum... :biggrin:

Day-yum!


----------



## laloin

puffed on a bowl of LTF in my Peterson Irish army mount Plip, the tobacco was great, the Plip I'm really not sure on yet. But I'm still in break in stage with this pipe heheh
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Followed up with a bowl of C & D Star of The East Flake. Perfect nightcap, from the same pipe bomb courtesy of Jimmy/James User Name. He really did a newbie right, that man did.

Gonna try to make him pay...


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Having my first ever bowl of Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake in a MMCC Washington straight. I was just bombed with this today by Jimmy James User Name, the one and only! Being from the south, I didn't know if I should smoke it or fold it up and tuck it between my cheek and gum... :biggrin:
> 
> Day-yum!


If you ever try Jackknife Plug, don't put it down next to the Day's Work... 

I was going to have something else, but FVF sounds mighty fine right now.


----------



## Pugsley

Just popped open a tin of HOTW from June '05 purchased from fellow puffer Monsoon. The aroma is just incredible. A little drying time and I'll be loading it into a Pete 408. Been looking forward to this all day.


----------



## jtree26

Just polished off some Westminster in a Stanwell 62.


----------



## Nick S.

LTF in a Stanwell Night and Day, the combination seems so right...


----------



## User Name

distinguished penguin. 

Not amazing awesome, but good. I like smoking it for some reason, it just seems fun I guess. I don't know.


----------



## laloin

some PS Orinital english supreme in my Calabasa pipe. got alot of orinital and not a whole lot of Latakia, but the Virginia popped up every soo often, and some cimminon as well
Orinitals are growing on me
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Tambo tonight


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster in a Stanwell Legend 63.


----------



## asmartbull

Mac Baren Dark Twist in a cob
Just ammmmmmmmmmmazing....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Mac Baren Dark Twist in a cob
> Just ammmmmmmmmmmazing....


Good to see you having fun here Al! :banana:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks to Jimmy User Name, I tried *1792* for the first time last night, in the same old Diplomat (I'm beginning to truly love that cob). Stayed up way past my bedtime, as one bowl was not enough. Nor was the second.

Very, very tasty stuff - coolest burn I've had in all of my 3 weeks on the pipe!


----------



## jtree26

It's going to be a two pipe night, Stonehaven and Coniston Cut Plug.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A couple SGs tonight. BBF and Kendal Cream Flake


----------



## DanR

Tonight, I started out with some SG Skiff Mixture, which was a new one for me. Nice flavor with an appropriately needed nic kick. Followed that up with a beautiful bowl of OGS, which just never seems to fail me- nice, reliable, fruity, wonderfulness!! Finished off the day with a small bowl of MacBaren Scottish as my wife tooted on some Boswell Berry Cobbler. Needless to say, tonight was a good pipe night!


----------



## laloin

PS LNF in my bent dublin...really liking this flake 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Wessex Brown Flake for lunch sitting outside at the picnic table. A nice break!

Tonights first bowl is a major disappointment, however. I decided to pop my tin of Campanile, only to discover that fate had beat me too it. Not dust, thank goodness, but pretty dusty. I loaded one bowl and am smoking it now, but I think the rest will have to go through rehydration. I can't help but think I might as well not bother, as I won't really give it a fair evaluation now (it's a try out tin). Oh well...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Moe's Confetti in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Old Growrie in a MM General corncob.p MarkC turned me on to Moe's Confetti and I enjoyed it so much that I tried to track it down which was not easy. Eventually I found out that this is a John Patton blend and was able to get some of this delicious burley tobacco; I should add that my wife loves the smell of this tobacco.:hippie: This tobacco is not in my regular rotation but it really "hit the spot" for me this evening. The Old Growrie was excellent; I now have Marlin flake, Hal O' the Wynd and now Old Growrie; dang-it-I love all three. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Um. Replace the second "dusty" in my last post with "crispy", please.

I've recovered with another bowl of Wessex Brown Va. Flake and a bowl of Cairo, thank you.


----------



## Pugsley

Anni Kake in a W.O. Larsen Handmade squat bulldog that I haven't smoked in quite some time. I almost forgot what a great little smoker this pipe is.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF and KCF again


----------



## Kodos44

Just burned down a nice bowl of GL Pease Robusto in my Cob. Thanks RJPuffs! I need to get a few more cobs and get a rotation started, I've only been smoking 1 or 2 bowls a day in my overworked MM cob :doh:

Scott


----------



## SmoknTaz

Scottish Cake this evening as I unwine from my day.


----------



## laloin

some bulleye in my GBD Canadian pipe. forgot what a wonderful smoke bulleye can be when fully rubbed out....yummy
troy


----------



## MarkC

GLP Cairo in the Puff meer.


----------



## asmartbull

At lunch

*Robusto - G.L. Pease....

This won't go to the top of the list, but will make in on...
*


----------



## Sblumberjack

Coming home from work...sg navy flake in my mm cob


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a bowl of HOTW that I started last night. Next up....today's HOTW. After that, maybe tomorrow's...


----------



## Pugsley

Starting the weekend with an all cob line up. Got three MM Country Gentlemen ready to go. First up is Anni Kake, to be followed by some Stonehaven and cap the evening off with old reliable, HOTW.


----------



## gentimmy

st. james flake in a cob


----------



## asmartbull

Frog Morton ( thanks Dave) in a cob....................It was a fine day

Damn, the top of my list is getting packed


----------



## DanR

Just finished a big bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake that I fortified with a litte tambolaka. I was saving a 22oz bomber of New Belgium La Folie (sour brown ale) for the right smoke, and this was it. Nice pipe night!


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> Just finished a big bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake that I fortified with a litte tambolaka. I was saving a 22oz bomber of New Belgium La Folie (sour brown ale) for the right smoke, and this was it. Nice pipe night!


how's that tambolaka working out for you DanR??
me I had my usually friday smoke a bowl of areo of crap cherry/vanilla with some PA mixxed in to try and improve the taste, it ain't working. But I'm bond to have a bowl of week just to end the misery
troy


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> how's that tambolaka working out for you DanR?


It's great Troy, thanks! I've been using it occasionally to add some spice and nic strength to whatever I'm smoking. I haven't had any straight yet, but I guess I should try that at some point...


----------



## Zfog

A nice bowl of St. James in a Jirsa.


----------



## gentimmy

LNF for me! thinking about liquidating some cigars for more pipes/tobacco


----------



## DahlKen

Tonight it looks like it is going to end with some MacB Vanilla Flake in one of the Falcons along side a Sam Adams Scotch Ale.


----------



## funbags

DanR said:


> I haven't had any straight yet, but I guess I should try that at some point...


I love the tambo straight! Its like someone snuffing you in the face and then saying Thank you sir, may i have another.


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of LNF in my bent dublin tonight, lovely lovely stuff 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Squadron Leader in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob and finally a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p I was impressed with how well these three tobaccos transition so well in the sequence that I smoked them; I did not pre-plan what I was going to smoke this evening. After smoking each tobacco I decided what I would smoke next and my pipes were so very flavorful this evening.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Mante

Of note so far are Sugar Barrel & LTF (Thanks to AndrewDK). Hmm... more LTF on the menu methinks as I'm liking this one as well in a Dr Grabow.


----------



## MarkC

GLP Caravan earlier; Wessex Brown Virginia Flake now. One you don't hear that much about, but I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Zfog

gentimmy said:


> LNF for me! thinking about liquidating some cigars for more pipes/tobacco


Been there done that! Lol


----------



## gentimmy

LTF for what is probably my last bowl before surgery tomorrow morning


----------



## asmartbull

Escudo is screaming my name........


----------



## Pugsley

After roasting my tongue with three successive bowls of Virginia blends on Friday night I took the day off Saturday and tonight will try to ease my way back with some Nightcap in a Dunhill Shell Briar canted Dublin.


----------



## MarkC

gentimmy said:


> LTF for what is probably my last bowl before surgery tomorrow morning


Good luck!

Snuck home for a lunch treat: Caravan in the puff meer.


----------



## laloin

tonight something different, some Dan's Irish limerick in my GBD Canadian, interesting taste, get that hayish taste, plus something else, got me what it is. it's listed as a VaPer 
troy


----------



## Nick S.

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Boswell


----------



## DahlKen

Tonight I had myself a puffing marathon, started off with some LNF in the 999, then a bowl of PS Nougat in the MM Legend, and just finishing off with a bit of LTF in a bent falcon.


----------



## MarkC

Wessex Brown Flake for me; I'm thinking of HOTW next.


----------



## El Gringo

Its 1792 ( my first tin! ) in a cob. Here I thought it'll be just like G&H DFS, which I like, but its not. Good stuff!


----------



## Pugsley

Well aged Brown Clunee in a Tinsky.


----------



## jtree26

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co Glengarry Flake.


----------



## funbags

a mix of LBF with ennerdale. not that bad.


----------



## DanR

MacBaren Plumcake - I never get tired of this stuff! Then I tried some Tambo straight for the first time. It seemed really spicy (peppery) and was great for a little slap in the face.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF


----------



## Phantom57

FVF in a Larrysson Poker.


----------



## gentimmy

no smoke for me...in recovery mode from surgery this mornin.

...so I bought two tins of Christmas Cheer to "help"


----------



## MarkC

Whatever works. 

Caravan in the puff meer.


----------



## gentimmy

oh it works....and I blame you all for this new addiction:kicknuts:


----------



## laloin

too hot this afternoon, just puffed on a bowl of aro of crap, not soo bad in the heat in my CG cob
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Escudo in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Frogmorton Across the Pond in a MM Great Dane corncob and finally a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p The truck arrived today with these two tobaccos and I have been wanting to try these for awhile now. The Escudo had these beautiful sliced coins and the taste was quite interesting with its very high quality virginia tobacco. The flavor was nice, but I cannot say that it was great; I wonder how it will be with some age on it?:dunno: The Frogmorton was very good with its virginia and oriental mixture; it was delicious. I had a need for some power this evening and what did I grab-Tambolaka and it did not disappoint; dang-it! I love this pure powerful tobacco.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Closing out the day with HOTW in a Stanwell billiard.


----------



## Tashy

The last of my LTF. Next is some LNF that was from a trade and I'm looking forward to this. Warren BTW on Tash's Xoom. LOL.


----------



## bigdaddychester

I closed out last night with some 1792 in my Tim West danish freehand


----------



## Troutman22

Havent been smoking this week. I can't seem to shake this headache/sinus garbage. I figured I would let old Mr EMP try his hand at helping the cause. Didnt work but tasted damn good.

:roll:


----------



## Nick S.

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Stanwell, and a glass of iced tea. Virginias and iced tea seem to go really good together on these warm summer nights


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Nick S. said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced in a Stanwell, and a glass of iced tea. Virginias and iced tea seem to go really good together on these warm summer nights


Nice choice. I've got OGS on the menu for tomorrow night. Some tea sounds like just the right accompaniment.

Tonight was a bowl of Sutliffe's Taste of Summer- a pleasant peach infused blend, then the end of some Kendal Cream Flake I had jarred up. A year in the jar improved the KCF, but it's just not one I'll get more of. There are too many other virginias I like much more.


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Union Square in the heat of the day earlier; now settling down for a bowl of Caravan.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of LNF in my bent dublin today, might go for some MacBaren Virginia flake tomorrow since it has such lovely citrus notes, if you haven't tried MacBaren Virginia flake, give it a try, espically during these hot summer days 
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Yenidje Supreme and Orlik Golden Sliced are on tonight's menu. If I'm still up after that, perhaps something strong and rich like Bracken Flake to end the day...


----------



## funbags

I said that i was going to smoke the JKP that i had just got in first but the smell coming off the 4oz of C&D crooner was to much so I just smoked 2 straight bowls of the Crooner in a Cob. Very different but oh so good!!


----------



## Nick S.

LTF in my new Savinelli bulldog, I'm so excited...


----------



## funbags

since its rainy and finally cool tonight.I will sneak outside to have a big bowl of the Dark flake scented in my Sasieni.


----------



## laloin

Dan's Irish limrick in my french made calabase pipe, have to say it's growing on me. starts out very light, then midway it gets better 
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gawith Hoggarth KENDAL KENTUCKY in a cob. That's two nights in a row.

Oops.

p


----------



## MarkC

Caravan in the puff meer, with a bowl of Opening Night in my Cavicchi billiard to follow. It's a tough job, but...


----------



## Nick S.

ProbateGeek said:


> Gawith Hoggarth KENDAL KENTUCKY in a cob. That's two nights in a row.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> p


Never had that, but it is going on my next order. How is it?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nick S. said:


> Never had that, but it is going on my next order. How is it?


I find it "exceptionally full and well rounded." Hee hee

Really, I don't know enough yet to say much about it, other than it IS a full, straight tobacco flavor, very forgiving on the pack and the light, smokes fast because of the cut (don't know what this cut is called) and well . . . I guess good enough to want to have two nights in a row!

I got this in a bomb from User Name, but would not hesitate to put it in an order whenever I make one.


----------



## Nick S.

ProbateGeek said:


> I find it "exceptionally full and well rounded." Hee hee
> 
> Really, I don't know enough yet to say much about it, other than it IS a full, straight tobacco flavor, very forgiving on the pack and the light, smokes fast because of the cut (don't know what this cut is called) and well . . . I guess good enough to want to have two nights in a row!
> 
> I got this in a bomb from User Name, but would not hesitate to put it in an order whenever I make one.


Yeah, I have heard a lot about it, and it has perked my interest enough to gut bumped up my list...

BTW I believe it is a shag type cut


----------



## Pugsley

I have temporarily traded my pipes for cold medicine and my own personal box of kleenex, so I'm cleaning my pipes instead of smoking them.


----------



## asmartbull

" Across the Pond" in a new Meer....

Holy Crap,,,,,,, a wonderful combination


----------



## asmartbull

McClelland Wilderness 

This could be habit forming...


----------



## Cpuless

Just enjoyed a nice bowl of some well aged Penzance. Wow that stuff is fantastic. Matched it up with a nice glass of 12yr Glenmorangie.


----------



## gentimmy

Mom's in town to take care of me after some complications with my surgery (nothing too serious). Nice wine and good meals are welcomed changes to keystone and college meals...but I don't smoke in her presence out of respect (she hates my cigar/pipe habit). However, it's killing me!

ya'll should post up some pictures, let me live vicariously!


----------



## laloin

bulleyes in my GBD Canadian, along with a cup of espresso, great combo 
troy


----------



## DanR

Reiner LGF was first up this evening, but I had to stop after half a bowl. I packed it too tight (I just had to get those last remnants in there) and I got tired of trying to fix it. I filled a second pipe with Spilman Mixture and paired it with some St. Arnold Christmas Ale that was released last week (Christmas in July). Yummy!


----------



## Nick S.

Time for some HOTW


----------



## MarkC

I think you're right, Nick, but let me finish this bowl of Dunhill Flake first...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I had planned to smoke Prince Albert but accidently picked up the baggie with Penzance and I was saying to myself "dang-it, this stuff is really good"; then I realized that I was actually smoking Penzance. Well I can say that the Penzance was great.:yo: It has been awhile since I had Twist Flake and it transitioned so well after smoking Penzance; it was delicious. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Mante

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I had planned to smoke Prince Albert but accidently picked up the baggie with Penzance and I was saying to myself "dang-it, this stuff is really good"; then I realized that I was actually smoking Penzance. Well I can say that the Penzance was great.:yo: It has been awhile since I had Twist Flake and it transitioned so well after smoking Penzance; it was delicious. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:beerchug:


Indeed I can feel your pleasure. Penzance, LTF, Stout? That is a winner in my book! :dude:


----------



## asmartbull

HOTW........Good Lord !
Next up some 
Union Square.....


----------



## MarkC

Smoking some Two Friends English Chocolate that I got from Bull. Very nice, very reminiscent of SG Chocolate Flake. Mind you, it would be a lot better on a cold winter night...


----------



## CWL

Going to try some St. Bruno's ready rubbed I got in trade from Luigi (aka Italiansmoker). Will smoke it in an apple that I reserve to smoke Ennerdale Flake with.


----------



## jtree26

It's an Esoterica double-header tonight. Stonehaven and Penzance.


----------



## Pugsley

Anni Kake for the first smoke in a new Mark Tinsky Coral Bulldog. I wish all my pipes had an open draw like the Tinsky pipes do.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Yenidje Supreme earlier as the sun was sinking below the horizon. A couple bowls of Old Gowrie ready for tonight.


----------



## bullofspadez

Started breaking in a new Charatan with some RSVP/RLP-6 mix.


----------



## mrsmitty

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Roma 677. A little wet had trouble keep it lit but I finally got it to smoke, ended up being a pretty tasty smoke.


----------



## Nick S.

Some Orlik Golden Sliced in a Stanwell. mmmmm...


----------



## ProbateGeek

You know how good the smoke gets when your halfway through a bowl of FVF and it's just starting to really purr?

Well, boys...

And some McClelland 5100 Red Cake on deck, about to christen the Savinelli that Josh (aka mrsmitty) cleaned up for me.










Nice Friday night.

p


----------



## mrsmitty

ProbateGeek said:


> You know how good the smoke gets when your halfway through a bowl of FVF and it's just starting to really purr?
> 
> Well, boys...
> 
> And some McClelland 5100 Red Cake on deck, about to christen the Savinelli that Josh (aka mrsmitty) cleaned up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Friday night.
> 
> p


Looks a little familiar lol. Nice looking pipe!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p The Stonehaven that I am smoking only has about 8 months of age on it, but it was smooth and delicious; I can't wait until I dig out some with more than a year of age on it. I took 11/2 beautiful black flakes, folded and stuffed it in this big tall pipe, sat back and enjoyed this delicious flavor profile; I always come back to Stonehaven.:thumb: The Exhausted Rooster was a nice surprise because when I had tried it for a few times initially I was really not impressed, but it was delicious tonight. I have come to appreciate this tobacco that has virginia, burley and perique; it really "hit the spot".:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Blue Moon Belgium White Ale" brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p The Stonehaven that I am smoking only has about 8 months of age on it, but it was smooth and delicious; I can't wait until I dig out some with more than a year of age on it. I took 11/2 beautiful black flakes, folded and stuffed it in this big tall pipe, sat back and enjoyed this delicious flavor profile; I always come back to Stonehaven.:thumb: The Exhausted Rooster was a nice surprise because when I had tried it for a few times initially I was really not impressed, but it was delicious tonight. I have come to appreciate this tobacco that has virginia, burley and perique; it really "hit the spot".:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Blue Moon Belgium White Ale" brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


I found C&D blends to be on the young side, that what I thought bout ER, but I bottle some up, and 6 months later, it was better 
tonight was a bowl of my aro of crap in my CG cob, *sigh* only bout 15 bowls let of this junk blend, and it will be over 
troy


----------



## MarkC

I just loaded up a bowl of Union Square in my Cavicchi full bent brandy and popped open a bottle of Black Butte Porter. Leave me alone for an hour; I'm busy!


----------



## asmartbull

Margate in a Stanwell........

For a new pipe,it smokes great

Only 1relight ( user error)


----------



## funbags

some Carterhall in my new (well estate) Willy Hendrix nose warmer. 


And after I get home tonight from the Alien Ant Farm concert, I will be smoking some more Carterhall in my new Danish Crown.


----------



## Nick S.

I think I will try to get a bowl of HOTW in between rain storms...


----------



## laloin

Some Marlin Flake in my bent Dublin, yummmy 
troy


----------



## MarkC

I seem to have developed a habit of having an oriental blend with my tea when I get home from work, and tonight is no exception with GLP Caravan taking the spot. Next up, I'll probably have the last bowl from my latest HOTW tin; the one I had for lunch was just fantastic.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

laloin said:


> I found C&D blends to be on the young side, that what I thought bout ER, but I bottle some up, and 6 months later, it was better
> tonight was a bowl of my aro of crap in my CG cob, *sigh* only bout 15 bowls let of this junk blend, and it will be over
> troy


Troy! You are absolutely correct; my Exhausted Rooster is definitely getting better!:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of G L Pease Union Square in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM General corncob.p The Union Square was a great choice this evening; it was so very flavorful. Actually I had not smoked this tobacco in a long time and I seem to be saying this with all of my tobaccos; age has improved the flavor significantly.:yo: The BullsEye Flake provided me with 2 hours of bliss in this very big, tall pipe; who knows what I will dig out of my stash tomorrow?:noidea: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of aged brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Pugsley

If there's one redeeming feature to laundry day it's that it gives me a ready made excuse to sit around and smoke pipes. On my second bowl of HOTW now. :washing:


----------



## gentimmy

LTF in the bulldog


----------



## ProbateGeek

On my third bowl of GL Pease Union Square while breaking frequently from chores, in a trusty MM cob.


----------



## bullofspadez

dug out some Butera Royal Vintage Blended Flake. Enjoyed it out of a Benton Canadian.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had two bowls tonight while I was up late working on some pipes.

Balkan Sasieni in a La Rocca Bronzo



John Aylesbury Summerhill in a Amphora Chimney


----------



## asmartbull

Union Square in a Four Dot.
A little bite......


----------



## Pugsley

Impatiently drying some Kingfisher that I received in a trade from jtree26 (Josh). This stuff smells good enough to eat. Thanks again Josh, I know I'm going to enjoy this. :tu


----------



## funbags

some Crooner in my Danish Crown


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

BBF and Plantation Evening tonight


----------



## gentimmy

st. james flake in a MM cob


----------



## mrsmitty

Peterson University Flake in Lane Ltd. Sitter.



Moving on to something else here shortly...


----------



## ProbateGeek

May be getting my first taste of Perique with some Dan Tobacco Limerick. I take it this slightly soapy taste is the Perique? Interesting, and really nice on the retrohale. Burns really well, if not a little fast.


----------



## funbags

ProbateGeek said:


> I take it this slightly soapy taste is the Perique?


Not at all. Perique tends to add spice and strength to a blend. Not a soapy taste.

Maybe you smoked it in a pipe with a little lakeland ghost??


----------



## ProbateGeek

funbags said:


> Not at all. Perique tends to add spice and strength to a blend. Not a soapy taste.
> 
> Maybe you smoked it in a pipe with a little lakeland ghost??


I dunno. This is a fairly new pipe, but I'd be happy to answer your question if you'd be so kind as to first tell me what the hell a lakeland ghost is.

:redface:

I don't believe in ghosts...


----------



## funbags

ProbateGeek said:


> I dunno. This is a fairly new pipe, but I'd be happy to answer your question if you'd be so kind as to first tell me what the hell a lakeland ghost is.
> 
> :redface:
> 
> I don't believe in ghosts...


PM sent


----------



## laloin

LTF in my Peterson Irish miltary pipe, yummy
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Skandanivik Full Aroma in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Maple Street in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: Skandanivik was the first tobacco that I purchased more than two years ago when I took up cigars and pipes again and it was my everyday smoke for many months before coming to the Puff Forum for my education. I have not smoked this tobacco in more than a year and digging thru my stash I came across it again; this evening it was delicious.:yo: Dang-it! It has more that 2 years of age on it and it was better than it has ever been; very nice indeed, I will visit this tobacco again in the near future. The Maple Street had just the right sweetness that I was craving and it was delicious.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a tall ice cold mug of homemade lemonade and it was a great pipe event.:thumb:


----------



## MarkC

Caravan earlier, and now Opening Night.


----------



## funbags

just had a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced.If you have not tried this stuff you really most. great stuff!!


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Caravan in the puff meer. You know what the absolute worst thing about these new stupid light bulbs is? I was beginning to wonder why my meer was getting dirty as I'm careful to wash my hands before handling it. I just walked outside it the sunlight with it and realized it's not dirty, it's coloring beautifully!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Kendal Kentucky is on tap for tonight...haven't had this one in a while...


----------



## laloin

Dan's Irish limmerick in my HIS bent dublin, nice light VaPer. But something I'm afraid I won't reorder 
troy


----------



## MarkC

In the last month, I've finished off a tin of McConnell's Oriental, a small tin of Red Rapparee, and the bulk of a tin of Caravan. I kid you not, the hand I hold my pipe in is starting to ghost. I was beginning to think my tastes were going through a serious change, so I pulled the Union Square jar off the shelf, opened it up and stuck my nose in it. Ahhhhhhh... While I had the jar open, I pulled out what looks like about a flake and a half(hard to tell after pulling them out, know what I mean?) and loaded up. No, no taste change, just being a fickle tobacco whore on a fling...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Escudo in a MM Great Dane corncob.p I dug thru my stash this evening and came across some Navy Flake and realized that I had not smoked this tobacco in a long while and it really "hit the spot" this evening. This tobacco is so different from PS Navy Flake and I really enjoyed its distinctive virginia, and latakia with some rum flavoring which was very subtle.:thumb: The Escudo is a new tobacco for me and it definitely had a good flavor but it was not as smooth as I feel it will be with some age. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a good evening.:martini:


----------



## asmartbull

Since I am working at home, I can get a jump on tonights smoke...
So just started on a bowl of Mac Baren's Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Meer, ( thanks again Dave). This could be a nice "all afternoon smoke:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A bowl of BBF loaded 2 days ago--this has now become SOP for BBF-- and another one full of Red Rapparee. Maybe a closer of well-aged Odyssey, complements of MarkC in the blind taste trade, if the midnight oil gets lit.


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW in a Tinsky paneled apple. And after this ........ maybe some HOTW in a Pete 408.


----------



## DanR

Irish Flake in my big MM diplomat. My head started to spin a little, but I just coudn't slow down. I love this stuff.


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of bulleye in my GBD canadian, yummy
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of FrogMorton Across the Pond in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p The FrogMorton is a newly acquired tobacco and it was delicious tonight; this is my third bowl. The BullsEye Flake transitioned so well from the FrogMorton and it "hit the spot" this evening. All that I can say is that it is an adventure every time I fish thru my stash to see what I will smoke this evening.:fish2: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## funbags

just smoked another bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced this time in my Willy Hendix. Took very well to the fold and stuff method.


----------



## asmartbull

Folding some St James Flake as I type...


----------



## asmartbull

On to McClelland's Yenidje Highlander in a four dot....I am loving this...


----------



## Nick S.

Some Carter Hall in a cob to start, then who knows where the night will take me...


----------



## asmartbull

The last bowl before going to cigars...Squadron Leader in a meer....
These days off are going to kill me.....


----------



## Citationjeff

Gonna enjoy a bowl of CAO bella vanilla in my new nording...

Jeff


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just had a delicious bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced. Moving on to BBF and then Plantation Evening.


----------



## bullofspadez

Had some moldy Stonehaven in a fresh cob...





Yes you read that right!


----------



## craig_o

Solani Silver Flake 660. I am in love. Ordered 200g more.


----------



## MarkC

funbags said:


> just smoked another bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced this time in my Willy Hendix. Took very well to the fold and stuff method.


I'm finishing up a bowl of Golden Sliced myself, in my favorite flake pipe, a Stanwell Legend 63. I'm not sure what's up next, but right now I'm leaning towards making this my _first_ bowl of OGS tonight...


----------



## MarkC

asmartbull said:


> The last bowl before going to cigars...Squadron Leader in a meer....
> These days off are going to kill me.....


I hear you; my first day back after a week's vacation earlier this year was spent with a deep fried tongue...


----------



## laloin

some LNF in my french made calabase, not the best pipe for a flake, but still yummy
troy


----------



## funbags

Just smoked a bowl of the Sterling Tobacco double Eagle blend that I got as a free sample and its pretty good. great burley taste with just a tease of a topping to keep it interesting. Smoked it in my Danish crown.


----------



## gentimmy

starting with LNF


----------



## MarkC

Starting the smoking day with a bowl of Squadron Leader I jarred up in '09. Nice stuff. It's a shame that SG tobaccos are so hard to find now; Squadron Leader really is the perfect starter English. I've found other baccys with orientals and such that I prefer since I started, but this is, in my opinion, the best 'over all representative' of the type.


----------



## User Name

Going to smoke a bowl of Marlin Flake that I packed two days ago


----------



## DanR

A big bowl of Luxury Twist Flake in my Mario Grande. Lovely!


----------



## Pugsley

Anni Kake in a Tinsky bulldog to start the weekend. Next up: GLP Fillmore in a Il Ceppo billiard.


----------



## craig_o

the nicest thing about having to work at 845am on a Saturday morning means I can't go out, so I'm at home smoking. C&D First Responders, which has failed to grow on me. EMP is pleasant and mellow, but this is bordering on bland.


----------



## funbags

craig_o said:


> the nicest thing about having to work at 845am on a Saturday morning means I can't go out, so I'm at home smoking. C&D First Responders, which has failed to grow on me. EMP is pleasant and mellow, but this is bordering on bland.


You need to pick up some Straight VA's or some VAper's. preferably in flake form. Nothing bland about those blends.I was a Big English/latakia fan but now I am really digging the VA flakes.Just finished a yummy bowl of LBEF.


----------



## craig_o

I may crack open the tin of Irish Flake sometime this weekend. If not, it's going to be more Solani 660 (not exactly a punishment).


----------



## funbags

craig_o said:


> I may crack open the tin of Irish Flake


Now you talking, that and some dark flake scented and you'll be growing hair on your chest in no time!


----------



## laloin

bowl of my aro of crap in my CG cob, one less bowl I have to smoke, 20 more bowls left in the bag heh
troy


----------



## gentimmy

st james flake...love it


----------



## Pugsley

Kingfisher in a Savinelli Saturnia Canadian. GLP Triple Play waiting in the wings.


----------



## asmartbull

Penzance in a Peterson rhodesian ..........I am loving' this...


----------



## bullofspadez

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a de-filtered Whitehall full bent. Very tasty even after a year in a jar. At least it hasn't lost quality as you hear a lot of aro's do.


----------



## laloin

Marlin flake in my GBD Canadian, yummy stuff 
troy


----------



## asmartbull

Bald Headed Teacher in a Stanwell......pleasant easy smoke.....


----------



## Pugsley

First pipe of the day: Dunhill Nightcap. Guess I'll have to end the day with Early Morning Pipe. :dizzy:


----------



## funbags

since its cool and rainy tonight I will have a nice big bowl of the dark flake Scented.yimyum!


----------



## DanR

FVF, followed by Red Rapparree, followed by SG Kendal Cream Flake. My tongue needs a little break... At least until tomorrow morning!

That Red Rapp is awesome stuff. I love the up front orientals with the VA sweetness in the background. Reminds me of dried fruit. I could swear there's a splash of Latakia in there too...


----------



## laloin

Dan Irish limerick in my HIS bent dublin. mmmmmmm good stuff 
troy


----------



## asmartbull

LTF in a cob......on a rainy afternoon....
life is good...


----------



## asmartbull

Erimnore Flake......I get a fruity Fig flavor from this one.....very nice indeed...


----------



## ProbateGeek

asmartbull said:


> Erimnore Flake......I get a fruity Fig flavor from this one.....very nice indeed...


Can you East Coast puffers hold off on your really good posts - you're teasing us West Coast puffers, many of whom are still stuck at the office with our pipes a good 2+ hours away...

:ss


----------



## asmartbull

I will take that into consideration.......Not....


----------



## funbags

ProbateGeek said:


> Can you East Coast puffers hold off on your really good posts - you're teasing us West Coast puffers, many of whom are still stuck at the office with our pipes a good 2+ hours away...
> 
> :ss


Only if you west coasters promise not to smoke after us east coasters go to sleepy-time!


----------



## ProbateGeek

asmartbull said:


> I will take that into consideration.......Not....


On second thought, at least this way we get to smoke vicariously through you...



funbags said:


> Only if you west coasters promise not to smoke after us east coasters go to sleepy-time!


Good point - that's usually when we pull out the really good stuff!


----------



## DanR

More Red Rapp for me tonight. I think I might have to buy a few pounds of this stuff. I'm really into it right now!


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW again. No matter how many tins of this I have socked away it never looks like enough.


----------



## craig_o

Cracked open my first time of Peterson Irish Flake this evening. The nicotine content warnings on tobaccoreviews made me laugh contemptuously, but it's definitely powerful.

No discernible taste so far, but that may be due to the whisky I had earlier. I forget how much I hate to mix my beloved scotch with a good smoke.

ETA - I may have missed the point entirely. This is turning into a cigar-esque nirvana. If only I had some Murphy's Stout...


----------



## gentimmy

squadron leader in the sav


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> More Red Rapp for me tonight. I think I might have to buy a few pounds of this stuff. I'm really into it right now!


Have you tried McConnell's Oriental? I got into both at the same time, and I honestly couldn't tell you which I prefer. Of course, when I'm buying 100gm for $12 or 50gm for over $10, it's hard not to prefer the Red Rapparee!



Pugsley said:


> HOTW again. No matter how many tins of this I have socked away it never looks like enough.


 It's not. 

Had a bowl of Ferndown Yellow & Brown, and now taking care of my daily Virginia requirements with a bowl of Opening Night.


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a nice bowl of LTF in my Peterson Irish Army Plip, at my local B&M lounge...hmmmmm good stuff
troy


----------



## asmartbull

LNF in a "new to me" estate four dot.......The perfect flake pipe...

Love in it.....


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Have you tried McConnell's Oriental? I got into both at the same time, and I honestly couldn't tell you which I prefer. Of course, when I'm buying 100gm for $12 or 50gm for over $10, it's hard not to prefer the Red Rapparee!


I haven't tried that one yet, but it's now on the list!

Tonight, I went with MacBaren Highland Blend, followed by GH Balkan Flake.


----------



## DanR

DanR said:


> I haven't tried that one yet, but it's now on the list!
> 
> Tonight, I went with MacBaren Highland Blend, followed by GH Balkan Flake.


Oops, I meant SG Balkan Flake...


----------



## MarkC

Just about to pour my tea; a bowl of Union Square is ready to go.


----------



## laloin

LNF in my calabash pipe....mmmmmmm
troy


----------



## User Name

asmartbull said:


> LNF in a "new to me" estate four dot.......The perfect flake pipe...
> 
> Love in it.....


Got a pic of the pipes? I love estate Sasienis.


----------



## funbags

sitting outside with a woody (hehe) smoking some C&D Crooner.


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo in a Pete Killarney 408.


----------



## DanR

Royal Yacht in my BC Calabash. Lovely!


----------



## laloin

LBF in my GBD canadian tapastry pipe good stuff
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob.ipe: It was nice shaving slivers of this plug and letting it dry for 1/2 hour with larger pieces in the bottom of the bowl; it was delicious. I had not had this tobacco in many months and it "hit the spot". My Penzance has 10 months of age on it and it was so so good; the flavors definitely have ripened with elapsed time.:thumb: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew with its foamy top and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Had some Union Square when I got home; I'm now enjoying a bowl of Opening Night.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Last night had some frog morton in my altinok meer while enjoying a glass of michael collins single malt.


----------



## funbags

What, No one smoking today?? Just had a bowl of some 1776 tavern in a corncob.


----------



## DanR

Luxury Twist Flake in my new McCarter Custom Pipe. It smokes like a dream!


----------



## craig_o

After much deliberation, I have decided on Mac Baren Scottish to start the evening.


----------



## Pugsley

I usually break in a new pipe with a burley OTC such as Carter Hall or Prince Albert, but since this is a McCarter Bird's Eye Freehand made by our own CaptainEnormous I decided to go with my favorite blend, HOTW. It performed flawlessly. Cool smoking, a nice open draw, just a great smoker. I'm very impressed. :tu


----------



## craig_o

I think I've reached pipe nirvana; Scottish Mixture is going on the must-buy-in-bulk list. Unbelievably smooth and mellow... couldn't be better for some evening reading on the porch. I actually wish my Hercules was larger.

Moving on to GL Pease Westminster.


----------



## User Name

I'm craving some dark twist.


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of St. James Woods, courtesy of asmartbull. I'm positive that VaPers are going to click for me one day, so I keep trying!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of Skandinavik Full Aroma in a MM General corncob.ipe: I was digging thru my stash and came across my Chocolate Flake and I knew it was time to enjoy this blend; it was delicious. This tobacco is 10 months old and the chocolate flavor had ripened to a smooth, creamy flavor profile that was so nice. The Skandinavik had 24 months of age on it and it transitioned well after smoking the Chocolate Flake; it was very nice indeed!:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Heineken" brew and this was a relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

LTF in my Peterson Irish army Plip, yummy 
troy


----------



## CaptainEnormous

DanR said:


> Luxury Twist Flake in my new McCarter Custom Pipe. It smokes like a dream!


(obvious self-aggrandizing re-post of DanR's kind comment. . .thanks Dan!)

I've been on a Peterson's Irish Oak kick lately. One of those rare blends that features unsweetened Cavendish (Va/Cav, in this case). Great stuff. Can't believe I went this long without trying it.


----------



## Nachman

CaptainEnormous said:


> (obvious self-aggrandizing re-post of DanR's kind comment. . .thanks Dan!)
> 
> I've been on a Peterson's Irish Oak kick lately. One of those rare blends that features unsweetened Cavendish (Va/Cav, in this case). Great stuff. Can't believe I went this long without trying it.


Irish Oak is what Anniversary Kake wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## asmartbull

Locked and loaded with 2 cobs...
St James
and
Virginia Woods
A fine dinner it will be.................


----------



## Max_Power

Just packed up some ABF thats been out drying for a few hours. Gonna cut out of work early today and enjoy this upon getting home.


----------



## Pugsley

Tough day at work dealing with surly attorneys, panicking bail bondsmen, prima donna judges and crazy pro pers. I need a smoke I don't have to think about, so the weekend begins with a big bowl of Sugar Barrel and a bourbon and water. :dizzy:


----------



## MarkC

Repeat as necessary! 

Starting with a bowl of FVF today.


----------



## VinCigars

Got a tin of SG 1792 from local Tinderbox. Tried this evening, not sure about the taste though, quite different from a very limited number of tobaccos I have tried so far.


----------



## funbags

VinCigars said:


> Got a tin of SG 1792


I love the SG 1792! not for a beginner puffer though.


----------



## jtree26

Just polished off a bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hamborger Veermaster as my first bowl in my dad's old Comoy's bent bulldog, recently refurbished.










Nice in more than one way.


----------



## VinCigars

funbags said:


> I love the SG 1792! not for a beginner puffer though.


You are probably correct, I will go back to this again in a few months after I get to try some more variety of tobies.


----------



## DanR

Taking a weekend trip to the lake, and the local grocery had some Half and Half - so of course I had to try it. Followed it up with some MacBaren Vanilla Flake. Nice cool breeze and cold brew to accompany it. It was a nice evening!


----------



## funbags

ProbateGeek said:


> Hamborger Veermaster as my first bowl in my dad's old Comoy's bent bulldog, recently refurbished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice in more than one way.


That sure is PURDY!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Moving on to some Peter Stokkebye LUXURY NAVY FLAKE in another of my dad's refurbished pipes, a McIntosch Royal Indian.










Folded, stuffed - perfect.


----------



## laloin

friday evening torture for me, my aro of crap in my CG cob. smoke this witch's brew to remind me that Fridays, are my Mondays.....grrrrrrr
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> friday evening torture for me, my aro of crap in my CG cob. smoke this witch's brew to remind me that Fridays, are my Mondays.....grrrrrrr
> troy


STILL not done with the crap? Hang in there...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ending with some Balkan Supreme in the third and last (for now?) of my dad's refurbished pipes, this one a Fellini from Italy.










Here's to you, daddy.


----------



## User Name

Dear Terry,

I bet that comoy's would smoke some great Stonehaven......Just sayin'.

User Face


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> Dear Terry,
> 
> I bet that comoy's would smoke some great Stonehaven......Just sayin'.
> 
> User Face


Dear Jimmy,

Maybe. But what are you REALLY sayin'?

:ss


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX.p I pulled out my big pipe and enjoyed the wonderful flavors of Penzance yielding 21/2 hours of smoking enjoyment. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Troutman22

Fiished off my open container of Solani Silver Flake. It ended up being Silver Shake but still smoked just fine.


----------



## Pugsley

Escudo in a McCarter Freehand. I think I've found my new flake pipe. ipe:


----------



## jtree26

I've got some Westminster ready to go tonight.


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking a bowl of FVF I prepared last night and forgot. Very nice!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Shortcut to Mushrooms (courtesy of AndrewDK), mixed with g&h dark birdseye for some kick. Yummy. . .and thanks, Andrew!


----------



## funbags

going to smoke a big bowl of Orlik Golden Slice to calm my nerves.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Took a week-long hiatus from the pipe, primarily because of a family vacation. Just didn't want to fool with packing pipes and baccy and carving out times and places to have a smoke with all of the family visiting and planned kids activities and such. Surprisingly, I hardly missed it. Upon returning home, however, I found back to back bowls of Old Gowrie and BBF to be especially delightful. Absence seems to not only make the heart grow fonder, but the Virginia's sweeter too. :mrgreen:

After enjoying getting reacquanted with Virginias last night, tonight is Oriental night. I've got some Red Rapparee loaded up and ready to go. :thumb:


----------



## Mante

I've got a bowl of LNF loaded into the biggest bulldog I own. Finished the obligations re cleaning my previous shop, I have a really sore back & I'm going to avail myself of the deck for an hour soon. :nod:


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of Marlin Flake in my GBD tapastry Canadian between customers, yummy
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie in a MM General corncob.ipe: The Medium Virginia Flake exuded a "peek-a-boo" display of all of the wonderful flavors of FVF in a subtle way which had me wondering what was coming next; it was delicious! The Old Gowrie was fantastic and this tobacco has really grown on me. I pulled out my big tall pipe and filled it to the brim, sipped slowly yielding 21/2 hours of "Gowrie" enjoyment.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event!:drinking:


----------



## Troutman22

Morning smoke - IPSD 2011 from Hearth and Home
Afternoon smoke - McCranie Red Ribbon 2000

The Red Ribbon was out of my one and only Dunhill. Picked it up a few weeks ago and finally got it shiny and clean. Wonderful little pipe.


----------



## Max_Power

Big bowl of Stoney in my McCarter bent billiard after dinner. It is finally cool enough outside to just sit and relax.

But now it's starting to rain. Good thing I'm just about finished!


----------



## DanR

A nice BIG bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in my MM General Cobb, followed by another BIG bowl of MacBaren Plumcake in my Mario Grande Billiard. What a great afternoon.


----------



## Pugsley

Breaking in a new Peterson Spigot with a bowl of Carter Hall.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in my Altinok 134 meer. I don't normally smoke virginias in the meer, but it's kind of fun once in a while.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob, followed by a bowl of SG FVF in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Maple Street in a MM Great Dane corncob.p I was again digging thru my stash and came across these tobaccos and they were all very delightful. I am sometimes amazed how well these tobaccos transition well from one another.:hippie: I wanted to end my hobby with a sweet tobacco and the Maple Street "hit the spot". I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Blue Moon Belgium White Ale" brew and this was a wonderful evening.:beerchug:


----------



## laloin

old standby, LNF in my bent dublin. but I did get the stem all nice and shiny 
troy


----------



## asmartbull

965 in a Peterson.....A nice afternoon pick-me-up.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Heading out at lunch today to search for Prince Albert - I hope to hear what he has to say this evening in the first MMCC I grab.

p


----------



## Xodar

ProbateGeek said:


> Heading out at lunch today to search for Prince Albert - I hope to hear what he has to say this evening in the first MMCC I grab.
> 
> p


Probably not a lunch hour stop, but if you have any trouble finding him I buy mine at 82nd pipe and tobacco across the river from you, tubs and pouches. Beware though, you wouldn't be the first guy to go in there for PA and leave with a big bag full of other tins. :wave:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Xodar said:


> Probably not a lunch hour stop, but if you have any trouble finding him I buy mine at 82nd pipe and tobacco across the river from you, tubs and pouches. Beware though, you wouldn't be the first guy to go in there for PA and leave with a big bag full of other tins. :wave:


Thanks, John. I bought my first cigars at 82nd, and my first tin of pipe tobacco (GL Pease Odyssey) as well. As I recall when I went in for the pipe tobacco they did not have that much to offer. Cascade, also on 82nd, is good for cigars and pipes, but very short on pipe tobacco.

I work in Lake O, so dropped in to Tobacco Town on Barbur Boulevard, a quick 8 minute drive from my office. Got a 1.5 oz pouch of PA for $4.15 (I'd prefer the tub, but will wait to see if I like it first!) and could not resist the 50g tin of Squadron Leader for $11.80. They had a good two dozen different tins there, so I can see myself heading back in the near future. To date that is the widest selection of tins I've seen in the Portland area (not that I've looked around all that much for pipe stuff).

Looking forward to trying two new tastes tonight. p


----------



## Xodar

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, John. I bought my first cigars at 82nd, and my first tin of pipe tobacco (GL Pease Odyssey) as well. As I recall when I went in for the pipe tobacco they did not have that much to offer. Cascade, also on 82nd, is good for cigars and pipes, but very short on pipe tobacco.
> 
> I work in Lake O, so dropped in to Tobacco Town on Barbur Boulevard, a quick 8 minute drive from my office. Got a 1.5 oz pouch of PA for $4.15 (I'd prefer the tub, but will wait to see if I like it first!) and could not resist the 50g tin of Squadron Leader for $11.80. They had a good two dozen different tins there, so I can see myself heading back in the near future. To date that is the widest selection of tins I've seen in the Portland area (not that I've looked around all that much for pipe stuff).
> 
> Looking forward to trying two new tastes tonight. p


I will have to look at Tobacco Town, I haven't been there since I picked up the pipe, I just remember them having cigarettes and a ton of micros, but I wasn't looking for pipe tobac then.
82nd ave. has more tins than is immediately obvious, took some nosing around for me to find them all. They have the spinner rack with ~16 to 20 on it, and the ledge on one of the glass cases that has another 12 or 14, but if you look up high behind the registers there is a shelf that runs all the way across with maybe 30-35 tins on it. That's where the OTC's end up, as well as the McClelland, Pease, and Rattray tins and some other odds and ends.
That's a good price for PA in Oregon though, and damn good for the SL. I am paying $14-15 for SG tins when I find them at Rich's or 82nd.

edit: Ahhh Cascade, that's a sad one. Jan there is a great guy, and the place was hopping prior to the smoking ban in bars here. When they put that in place he was given the option of keeping a cigar lounge or a bar, but not both. He opted for the cigar lounge, and now he has a 2500 square foot graveyard on that side of the building = / The last couple of times I talked to him he was having a hard time.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Xodar said:


> I will have to look at Tobacco Town, I haven't been there since I picked up the pipe, I just remember them having cigarettes and a ton of micros, but I wasn't looking for pipe tobac then. [. . .] *That's a good price for PA in Oregon though, and damn good for the SL. * I am paying $14-15 for SG tins when I find them at Rich's or 82nd.


Yup. In fact, I just realized this $15.95 local purchase would have cost me $19.41 at PipesandCigars and $23.15 at 4noggins. Shipping can be a deal-killer.

I'll surely send some more of my business their way...


----------



## Pugsley

Anni Kake in a Tinsky bulldog. I've been thinking about this all day and it does not disappoint. A great blend in one of my favorite pipes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

First bowl of Prince Albert, of course in a cob. The verdict: tub worthy, yep. Absolutely.

First bowl of Penzance, in a Savinelli Venezia. The verdict (sorry guys):

_...A damsel with a dulcimer
In a vision once I saw:
It was an Abyssinian maid,
And on her dulcimer she played,
Singing of Mount Abora.
Could I revive within me
Her symphony and song,
To such a deep delight 't would win me
That with music loud and long,
I would build that dome in air,
That sunny dome! those caves of ice!
And all who heard should see them there,
And all should cry, Beware! Beware!
His flashing eyes, his floating hair!
Weave a circle round him thrice,
And close your eyes with holy dread,
*For he on honey-dew hath fed,
And drunk the milk of Paradise*._

Or something like that, and with my sincere thanks to *owaindav*.

p


----------



## DanR

I don't have any fancy poems, but my bowl of Boswell Northwoods, with a little Tambo mixed in for fun, was fricken awesome! I packed it in my ginormous Mario Grande poker and puffed away for about 2 hours...

:kev: <- I have no idea what this icon is supposed to be, but it seems fun!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

a Delicious bowl of BBF tonight


----------



## CWL

Now that it's getting colder here at nights, I'm adding Latakia back into my rotation.

Tonight I'm having some Sillem's Black in my Chacom billiard with Military stem. This pipe is so light, I think the tobacco weighs more than the briar.


----------



## MarkC

Been hitting Ferndown Yellow & Brown and GLP Montgomery the last couple of days. After popping the tin of the Ferndown, I think I'll quit whining about it and order more Red Rapparee and McConnell's Oriental...


----------



## quo155

Working late...puffed a bowl of Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake, _thanks to Josh (jtree26)_ in my Country Gentleman cob...back to work!


----------



## JD11

1Q in a cob.. I know !! I know !! pretty boring , But then again it don't take much to excite me


----------



## Pugsley

It's flake night. First up: FVF, to be followed by some Stonehaven for a nightcap. I may even pop open a bottle of Sierra Nevada "Old Chico Crystal Wheat" beer to go along with it.


----------



## DanR

A small bowl of Marlin Flake earlier, but now I'm enjoying a bigger bowl of Penzance in my Ropp tree trunk thingamabob pipe. It feels like it's about 75 degrees and breezy here in San Antonio. Wonderful pipe night!


----------



## Garin

I couldn't resist cracking open my tin of Mac Baren's Navy Flake. I'm glad I did. I rubbed out a flake and stuffed it into my "almost aromatic" pipe -- a bent basket pipe that is usually filled with Royal Yacht.

At first it was almost citrusy with a hint of rum. Over time the burley oily nuttiness started coming through -- quite pleasantly. I can tell that I'll get through this tin in short order, and I'll definitely be requesting more from my friends and family who can pick this up on the cheap at duty free!


----------



## fwhittle

Plumcake in my Captain Black Helmsman. It's all good.


----------



## MarkC

GLP Cairo in my Altinok meer.


----------



## laloin

LNF in my french made calabase pipe. mmmmmmmm good
troy


----------



## Pugsley

Up first, HOTW in a Tinsky paneled apple with some Nightcap in a Bessai bent bulldog in the on deck circle.


----------



## JD11

Butternut Burley in a GBD


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> GLP Cairo in my Altinok meer.


I picked up two tins of that on my last order, but I'm not going to open it yet... Not until I get a few jars emptied... I really, really want to, but I'm trying to hold out!

Tonight I had some Middleton Walnut mixed with a little Tambo in my MM General Cobb.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

OGS on the way home tonight. BBF at the ready and some Red Rapparee drying out for a closer.


----------



## craig_o

Full Virginia Flake and some Bill Bryson reading.


----------



## Kodos44

Just had a nice bowl of Reiner LGF after work. It's in the mid 60's here tonight, breezy, perfect night for a nice bowl on the porch.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> I picked up two tins of that on my last order, but I'm not going to open it yet... Not until I get a few jars emptied...


It's an interesting smoke. When I first started the tin it was one of those blends that seemed like a really well made blend (as is usual with GLP blends), but not up my alley. Now that I'm nearing the bottom of the tin, three more have magically appeared in my cabinet, so I must have warmed to it at some point!

In fact, I think I'll have bowl to start the evening.


----------



## Troutman22

12yr old McClelland Dark Star in my brand spanky new McCarter pipe.

The McCarter pipe is phenom - so light and gorgeous grain. I can't wait until she is fully broken in.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> It's an interesting smoke. When I first started the tin it was one of those blends that seemed like a really well made blend (as is usual with GLP blends), but not up my alley. Now that I'm nearing the bottom of the tin, three more have magically appeared in my cabinet, so I must have warmed to it at some point!
> 
> In fact, I think I'll have bowl to start the evening.


Urrggh, Damn you Mark! You are not making it easy for me to restrain myself here. I already get all "shakey" when I open my tobacco cabinet and see those unopened tins reaching out to me. I must learn to practice some restraint...

Oh, and so far today, Tilbury in my Peterson Tankard and Balkan Sasieni in my Boswell Bent Sitter.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

DanR said:


> Oh, and so far today, Tilbury in my Peterson Tankard and Balkan Sasieni in my Boswell Bent Sitter.


So far today: Dark Flake Unscented in one of my pipes, and ABF in a dedicated Sav Milano.

Summer is fine and good, but I can't wait for the Fall air to arrive. Pipe season approaches.


----------



## Pugsley

I've decided to open more tins and work a few more blends into my regular smoking rotation ..... just as soon as I finish off these last 12 tins of HOTW. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have work to do. ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just secured a berth on the Royal Yacht for a cruise tonight


----------



## Troutman22

> Just secured a berth on the Royal Yacht for a cruise tonight


:rofl:

Watch out for sharks - they bite.


----------



## MarkC

Pugsley said:


> I've decided to open more tins and work a few more blends into my regular smoking rotation ..... just as soon as I finish off these last 12 tins of HOTW. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have work to do. ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:ipe:


I'm getting down to my last 30, and I'm kind of nervous about JR not having them back in stock yet...

Montgomery in a Stanwell Golden Danish 82 to start the night.


----------



## asmartbull

Virginia Woods......How I love this blend.....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Virginia Woods......How I love this blend.....


Yes sir indeed, in my top ten as a newb. :dude:


----------



## Pugsley

Enjoying a bowl of Penzance as I consider setting a new retirement date, (had intended to retire last February but changed my mind at the last minute). I think it's time to be able to enjoy a leisurely pipe with my morning coffee every day instead of just on the weekends.


----------



## gentimmy

Luxury Navy Flake for me this evening.


----------



## DanR

Huge bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in my Mario Grandi. I mixed in a touch of GH Coconut Twist for a almond joy effect... It was nothing like almond joy, but pleasant nonetheless.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Troutman22 said:


> Watch out for sharks - they bite.


No sharks sighted, nobody lost overboard, and flat seas in and out. It was a very pleasant cruise.:thumb:

OGS and Old Gowrie earlier today. Another bowl of Old Gowrie at the ready. And some Red Rap if I make it up late enoughipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Huge bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in my Mario Grandi. I mixed in a touch of GH Coconut Twist for a almond joy effect... It was nothing like almond joy, but pleasant nonetheless.


I like this, even if they won't be making a commercial out of it anytime soon.

:ss


----------



## User Name

Smoked some Lux Twist flake. I love this stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've got both Squadron Leader and Half and Half drying out a bit while I finish off this Pergamino robusto. Thought I'd go for a little variety this cool and lovely Friday night.


----------



## User Name

Terry- did you manage to get a hold of any sugar barrel?


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> Terry- did you manage to get a hold of any sugar barrel?


Not yet, but I did manage to obtain a trifecta of OTC blends: 

Prince Albert
Carter Hall
Half and Half
Life's good.

<_or at least not terribly expensive!_>


----------



## SmoknTaz

Marlin Flake on the deck this evening.


----------



## MarkC

Breaking in my new Cavicchi Hawkbill with half a bowl of HOTW. Yes, HOTW finally has it's own pipe. Yay!


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of Dan's Irish limirck in my GBD tapasary canadian. enjoyable smoke in the hot weather, while watching the hackers hit balls 
troy


----------



## gentimmy

storm front in the sav oscar lucite...followed by a bowl of nightcap


----------



## asmartbull

HOTW......should have dried it a little longer....But oh so nice.
Mark, does it really require it's own pipe ??:mrgreen:


----------



## Pugsley

MarkC said:


> Yes, HOTW finally has it's own pipe. Yay!


Only one pipe? HOTW has claimed 4 of my pipes already and is threatening to take more. It's a very demanding tobacco. :shock:


----------



## MarkC

asmartbull said:


> HOTW......should have dried it a little longer....But oh so nice.
> Mark, does it really require it's own pipe ??:mrgreen:


Not require, deserve! 

Starting out with a bowl of Cairo; next up HOTW!


----------



## eyesack

After more than a month of rest in the tin, my Nightcap was smoking beautifully. I can see why you guys love it so much. Maybe it comes too humid fresh in the tin?
Anyway, I've been searching for where I put it for the past few days and gave up  However, I picked up a tin of Royal Yacht from my local B&M who said it's one of his fav's and he doesn't smoke pipe often.

So far, I've had 2 bowls of this stuff and while it's much more mellow than the Nightcap, it still tastes great and I can't wait till it's dried out a little. I really ought to buy a few jars to keep my baccy in if I keep at this pipe game.

Here's to Hurricane Irene keeping me puffing in my garage


----------



## indigosmoke

My wife came back from a trip to Portand with some goodies from Rich's as a surpise for me. Looks like I'll be trying a few new blends this evening.


----------



## quo155

indigosmoke said:


> My wife came back from a trip to Portand with some goodies from Rich's as a surpise for me. Looks like I'll be trying a few new blends this evening.


Congrats John! _Looks mighty tasty!!! :mrgreen:_


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of my aro of crap in my CG cob this afternoon in the heat...phew the flies were enjoying the smoke and me hahahah
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

indigosmoke said:


> My wife came back from a trip to Portand with some goodies from Rich's as a surpise for me. Looks like I'll be trying a few new blends this evening.


Funny - I was in Rich's (downtown on Alder) this afternoon for the first time. Must have counted close to 300 pipes in there, and quite the selection of tobaccos. Bit on the pricey side, but good to know they're there. Hope you enjoy those blends, John.

I wanted to sit and smoke, and not only could you not there, but their selection of cigars was not that great. Ended up going to Broadway Cigar Co on Broadway (duh), and had my first Air Bender Chisel. Excellent cigar, and a fine 90 minutes on a warm Saturday afternoon.

Chilling at home now with some Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in my dad's Comoy's. Good ending for this fine day.


----------



## MarkC

eyesack said:


> After more than a month of rest in the tin, my Nightcap was smoking beautifully. I can see why you guys love it so much. Maybe it comes too humid fresh in the tin?


I don't smoke Nightcap, but a lot of tobaccos seem to get better with two weeks to a month of rest after opening. If only I had the patience...

Smoking a bowl of Bright CR Flake in an attempt to send myself to bed.


----------



## Pugsley

Sunday night baseball on ESPN and in tonight's lineup: Kingfisher in a Pete Killarney, followed by GL Pease Triple Play in a McCarter Freehand, and if it goes to extra innings; HOTW in a pipe to be named later.


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of MacBaren Virginia flake musketballed in my HIS bent dublin. really hit the spot, with this heat we've been having here in southern california. But it sure doesn't beat the 100+ days the folks in Tx are dealing with 
troy


----------



## MarkC

It hit 102 here today; fortunately by my lunchtime at 8pm, it was cool enough to enjoy a bowl of Yellow & Brown in a Savinelli Oscar rusticated panel billiard. Now that I'm home, I'm finishing off the last bowl of the tin of Cairo in an Altinok meer. Next up: HOTW in my new Cavicchi.


----------



## ProbateGeek

On my third bowl of 1792, in the excellent Savinelli Venezia that JimmyJames User Name so foolishly (and generously, it's my best smoker) sent up my way. In fact, he sent me the 1792 as well, the heathen. As you could imagine the text I'm typing is looking a little blurry by this point. 

I'm probably marking this pipe for life...

p


----------



## User Name

Couldn't sleep so I have a bowl of McC's DarkStar drying for an early morning smoke before work starts.

Hotel room, check
Reservation at fancy restaurant, check
engagement ring, almost


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> Couldn't sleep so I have a bowl of McC's DarkStar drying for an early morning smoke before work starts.
> 
> Hotel room, check
> Reservation at fancy restaurant, check
> engagement ring, almost


"_Danny you're a young man, don't do it!_"

[name the movie, anyone?]


----------



## Macke

ProbateGeek said:


> "_Danny you're a young man, don't do it!_"
> 
> [name the movie, anyone?]


Saving Private Ryan :mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Macke said:


> Saving Private Ryan :mrgreen:


Yup.

Of course, she's probably an Orange County hottie, and he's making the right move. JimmyJames, what's her opinion of smokeables?


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> Yup.
> 
> Of course, she's probably an Orange County hottie, and he's making the right move. JimmyJames, what's her opinion of smokeables?


When I'm at her place, she let's me smoke inside.

:couch2:


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> When I'm at her place, *she let's me smoke inside*.
> 
> :couch2:


*MARRY HER NOW!*

_(or give me her number...!)_

:ss


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> *MARRY HER NOW!*
> 
> _(or give me her number...!)_
> 
> :ss


Get your own!

But yeah, that was one of the things I was worried about when I was dating. I didn't want my cigars (wasn't piping back then) to be taken away from me.

I started dating her and I liked her a lot, so I didn't even tell her I smoked cigars. She didn't find out until 6 months in!


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> Get your own!
> 
> But yeah, that was one of the things I was worried about when I was dating. I didn't want my cigars (wasn't piping back then) to be taken away from me.
> 
> I started dating her and I liked her a lot, so I didn't even tell her I smoked cigars. She didn't find out until 6 months in!


Oh, I got my own just over 16 years ago. We were younger and prettier then:










Yesterday, out of the blue, she mentioned she gets paid three times in the month of September, and that I should therefore buy some cigars next month. How can I not love that?

But my real question is: how can your girlfriend not know you smoke cigars _for 6 months_? You have some kind of supermouthwash we all don't know about? Is she anosmiatic? (yes, I had to look up that word...)

:ss


----------



## User Name

Does she know about all the pipe tobacco hunting you've been doing? 

Lucky guy. I never GET money to go buy baccs.


As far as the super spy cigar smoking, I only saw her on the weekends. So I'd smoke on the weekdays. I hid the coolidor in my walk-in closet....

She actually found out because we went to go visit her sister in AZ, and her brother in law offered me a cigar. I started spewing cigar speak, and my cover was blown. She was cool with it though, and just made fun of me for hiding it.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

ProbateGeek said:


> Yesterday, out of the blue, she mentioned she gets paid three times in the month of September, and that I should therefore buy some cigars next month. How can I not love that?


Sounds like your sweetheart is a real...sweetheart. Good on ya, my friend. Be good to her.

I'll be chartering another cruise on the Royal Yacht tonight and following that with some Red Rapparee.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> It hit 102 here today; Next up: HOTW in my new Cavicchi.


102 in Oregon! Wow, that's mighty hot for that neck of the woods, isn't it? We've had 55 days over 100 this summer here in OK, which is a record, but still more expected in these parts.

As for the Cavicchi, enjoy! I love his pipes.


----------



## gentimmy

started with RLP-6 out of the country gentleman...now Britt's Balkan out of the MM washington. These are samplings hence the cobs


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> 102 in Oregon! Wow, that's mighty hot for that neck of the woods, isn't it? We've had 55 days over 100 this summer here in OK, which is a record, but still more expected in these parts.


Yeah, it was down to a more reasonable 90 today. Nice thing is, it still cools down low enough for comfort at night here. I'm still trying to figure the place out, though; this is the first place I've ever lived that wasn't close to sea level.



> As for the Cavicchi, enjoy! I love his pipes.


Oh yeah; I'm hooked on 'em! Speaking of which...

HOTW in the Cavicchi tonight.


----------



## asmartbull

St James in a Stanwell
and working on a bowl of Squadron Leader
in Savi.......
My buds prefer the SL......Just epic


----------



## eyesack

Whew, I think I smoked a bowl of the Royal Yacht too fiercely just now. The bottom of the bowl tastes the best with this blend so far, I think. Kind of like a Pepin cigar where I wish I could lop off the first quarter inch and not have a pepper blast to the face haha.


----------



## indigosmoke

St. Bruno in my Pre-Republic Peterson and then Rich's Brandywine in my 2010 Christmas pipe for me tonight. Enjoy your smokes fellows!


----------



## SmoknTaz

5100 on the deck this evening.


----------



## laloin

been wayy to hot here in orange county to smoke pipes. soo the last few days I've been smoking sticks....yes I can see Dave saying wohoo my evil plans is taking effect hahah.
had a 601 red band and a 601 green band the last couple of days, i preferr the red band better, but I'm such a cigar noob, and none of the guys in the stick forums wanna help me out with a newbie sample pak huhuhu
today was the 1st decent day of weather, soo I loaded up my GBP tapastary Canadian with HOTW and wow what a great smoke...I curse you MarkC now you got me ranting bout the wonders of HOTW I must have more....oh I can raid Mark celler he's got plenty hahahha
troy


----------



## MarkC

Attack cats are standing by to defend!

Had a bowl of Yellow & Brown for lunch, and now a bowl of HOTW, the first full bowl in the new pipe. I'm afraid Claudio Cavicchi got a little carried away with this one; judging by the half bowls, this will probably be a two hour smoke. How horrible!


----------



## MarkC

Woof. One hour and fifty-five minutes. I don't think I'll fill it full anymore...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying my first (though far from last) bowl of Northwoods courtesy of freestoke. 

THANKS AGAIN, JIM!


----------



## User Name

Smoked some MacBaren Dark Twist. Tastes damn good to me, I don't know how you all feel about it.


----------



## MarkC

Finished off the tin of Yellow & Brown at lunch; now smoking FVF.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: The Oriental Supreme was especially delicious and flavorful this evening. I know that this tobacco contains burley, black cavendish, virginia and latakia but I don't have a clue what makes this an Oriental blend-yet it had such a nice mystical flavor.:thumb: The Luxury Twist was equally as enjoyable and transitioned so well from the Oriental Supreme. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## asmartbull

This evening started early
LBF in a cob...........A perfect midday smoke......Packed it this AM....and No Relights......My wife was terribly unimpressed...........


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

A Rattray's night tonight...Old Gowrie then Red Rapparee


----------



## DanR

I had my first taste of Presbyterian Mixture tonight, which really was heavenly (sorry), followed up with Royal Yacht.


----------



## fwhittle

Christmas Cheer '99, felt like having some flake tonight


----------



## ProbateGeek

It's a flake night, then. My first Irish Flake, courtesy of freestoke. Another winner!


----------



## eyesack

My first taste of Prince Albert... in a pouch haha. I do say, I can see why this would be overlooked often, but I'll be packing a second bowl right after I clean my bit! Yum!


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> I had my first taste of Presbyterian Mixture tonight, which really was heavenly (sorry)...


Hey, it is what it is! 

Just finished a bowl of FVF; thinking about...another bowl of FVF.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p The Medium Virginia Flake was excellent in this big fat pipe yielding all of the subtle flavors of FVF with a milder offering. The Royal Yacht definitely has some power, but has such a delicious flavor profile.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

had my usually friday smoke, yep you got it. my aro of crap in my CG cob. I look at the bag, and i swear someone coming in and filling it when I'm not looking *sigh(
troy


----------



## Nachman

Been smoking a bit of PS luxury Twist Flake tonight and for the last few days. It isn't the best Virginia, but it is the best in it's price range ($52 for a pound and a half). It is sort of grassy and not as sweet of as strong as Old Gowrie or HOTW, but quite serviceable especially at 30 cents a pipeful.


----------



## DanR

Great start to a long weekend... First up was FVF, followed shortly thereafter by a bowl of Gordon Pym. Took a break for dinner, then had some SG Navy Flake that had been drying since lunch.

Now, I'm contemplating my nightcap...


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of Union Square.


----------



## Pugsley

Too many open tins makes it difficult to choose. Starting with a couple coins of Escudo, after that who knows. :hmm:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Can one of you honorable gentlemen tell me what I'm supposed to do with this Gawith Hoggarth Brown Bogie/Happy Bogie? 
Slice it? 
Dice it? 
Just a pinch between my cheek and gum?

:biggrin:


----------



## Cpuless

ProbateGeek said:


> Can one of you honorable gentlemen tell me what I'm supposed to do with this Gawith Hoggarth Brown Bogie/Happy Bogie?
> Slice it?
> Dice it?
> Just a pinch between my cheek and gum?
> 
> :biggrin:


If you are really daring, you can try to do all three at once... uke:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cpuless said:


> If you are really daring, you can try to do all three at once... uke:


Doing all that right now, while on my fourth bowl of 1792...

p


----------



## ProbateGeek

Really. I'm assuming sliced into coins, then dried a bit, then rubbed out a bit more?

May save it for another day, and opt for an easy bowl of SqadLead (I like both how that sounds and looks typed out!).


----------



## MarkC

I assumed you picked it up with a baggie and placed it in the trash...

I'm finishing up the 'leftovers' from when I jarred up a box of Luxury Twist Flake. I've got to say, I felt kind of foolish buying a huge box of a tobacco I had only smoked an ounce or so of almost two years ago, but the price break lured me in. Fortunately, it has worked out. This is a very nice smoke. Kind of reminds me of (and remember, it's a 35 year old memory) Flying Dutchman, but without the pain.


----------



## karatekyle

Tonight was a pipe restoring night. Filled a knock around with irish oak, and puffed through three bowls. Productive night, strong tobacco, and a nice limeade afterwards. A good evening.


----------



## Mante

Just smoked the last of my LNF... yuuuuuummmm! Since Scott Vivo gifted most of a tin of SG Chocolate Flake (1 YO) to us on friday, whilst herfing, that is up next methinks. :mrgreen:


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of PS Lux Navy flake in my bent dublin. really nice smoke. glad I have 3 lbs of it aging. Can't wait to try it with some age.
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of McClelland FrogMorton On The Pond in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob.p The FrogMorton tasted wonderful this evening; it is really growing on me. I took this beautiful black flake of Stonehaven, folded and stuffed it in this big tall pipe and the flavors were fantastic.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Kirkland's Belgian White Ale" brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Garin

After a long time away from the pipe due to an extended and brutal sickness (a monster cold, I believe), I indulged today with a couple of pipes, spaced out with a bottle or two of Anchor Steam's "Summer Beer".

First was MM965 in the puff meer. It was glorious stuff, as always.

Second, I had Mac Baren's navy flake in my favourite "lightly aromatic" basket bent pipe. This is rapidly becoming a favourite tobacco for me! I taste a lot of grassy virginia along with the rum and honey, plus a nice nutty burley in there too. I really like this stuff.


----------



## User Name

Smoked a cigar....

but I'm finishing off the night with a pipeful of Patriot Flake.


----------



## DanR

I went to the local tobacconist today and they had a 1.5oz tin of Merde De Cheval marked down to $5.50. I guess it had been sitting on the shelf for too long and they wanted to make room for some other tins. I have to say, even though this stuff is labeled as "horse crap", I rather like it. It's sweet, but tempered by a little latakia from what I can tell. It sure seems like a good score for just over 5 bucks!


----------



## Mante

Help! I have no idea what I'm smoking tonight as yet but it will be something that CWL just hit me with. OMG. :faint2:


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first taste of Peterson University Flake, in my dad's Comoy's bent bulldog. Not bad, but not too eventful.


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> My first taste of Peterson University Flake, in my dad's Comoy's bent bulldog. Not bad, but not too eventful.


It grows on you the more you smoke the tin. After about reaching the halfway mark on my opened tin, it was all I smoked until it was gone. You start to notice the subtle berrylike flavor a lot more.


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> It grows on you the more you smoke the tin. After about reaching the halfway mark on my opened tin, it was all I smoked until it was gone. You start to notice the subtle berrylike flavor a lot more.


Since you and I seem to be the only two on puff tonight, I'll respond.

You may be right, as the second bowl is already better than the first. Berries? Not yet...

p


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> Since you and I seem to be the only two on puff tonight, I'll respond.
> 
> You may be right, as the second bowl is already better than the first. Berries? Not yet...
> 
> p


Almost Crunch Berry-like.

It's been awhile since I smoked it, but i remember berries.

Uni flake was the first tobacco that got me to appreciate burley blends. Before that, I couldnt stand the stuff.


----------



## laloin

had a really good bowl of Marlin flake in my GBD tapastary canadian. I can't describe the taste.. all I know is it was good. must order more heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC

A long day at work today; I need a nice big bowl of HOTW to relax.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finished up with two bowls of Three Blind Moose. I haven't had too many aromatics, but if they're all like this I look forward to sampling a few more.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob.ipe: My BullsEye Flake has 11 months of age on it and it seems to be more flavorful than when it came off the truck. I have to admit that the Peter Stokkebye's tobaccos are very high quality. I loved packing my big tall pipe with Penzance and sipping this wonderful smoke; life is good.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## DanR

I've been smoking like a madman today. My wife went to work, so I went to the local adult beverage warehouse. They had a bunch of new pumpkin beers in this weekend, so I picked up a few to try. Paired the first two with LTF - it was good, but I'm just getting started. 

The next round was paired with Stoney, which was awesome. The dark molasses-like flavors I get from Stoney really compliment the spices in these beers. If you haven't tried this pairing, I highly recommend it. 

But the best pairing of the day was with my new tin of Merde de Cheval - which I'm smoking as I type this. This stuff is rockin! Something must be wrong in the universe, because I like this better than Stonehaven right now, at least paired with my dogfish head punkin beers. It really brings out the sweetness in these brews.

Of course, it could be the inebriation and the awesome weather we are having here today - 90 degrees and breezy. :drinking:

Anyway, I really love you guys!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.p I sat back this evening and sipped on my pipes enjoying both of these tobaccos; a delicious pipe in the evening is such a treat.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## dmgizzo

Tonight I will be enjoying a bowl of Kingfisher in my Radice Canadian


----------



## Nachman

Smoked some H&H Mt. Marcy this afternoon. It tasted like a mixture of tobacco and cedar shavings. Then I smoked some PS Luxury Navy Flake to try to get the after taste out f my mouth.


----------



## User Name

Another bowl of Patriot Flake. MarkC, you'd like this stuff.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I hit the bottom of my tin of Old Gowrie and will be giving the last remnants of the tin a proper Viking funeral. A memorial service will be held immediately afterwards aboard the Royal Yacht.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> Smoked some H&H Mt. Marcy this afternoon. It tasted like a mixture of tobacco and cedar shavings. Then I smoked some PS Luxury Navy Flake to try to get the after taste out f my mouth.


I'll make a note to stay away from this stuff. I like the smell of cedar in my sock drawer, but I don't think it'd be too good in my pipe.

Started the day with Royal Yacht, a tall bold coffee, and 3 advil! Now I'm smoking some Red Rapparee. I absolutely love this stuff, but I'm down to about one bowl left. You know what that means...


----------



## karatekyle

A little LBF in my new nording. Smoked like a champ, as always. Good stuff!


----------



## Max_Power

Small bowl of McClelland 2015 in one of my new McCarter hawkbills. The break in process begins once again. Smoked like a champ.


----------



## User Name

ANOTHER bowl of Patriot Flake.....


----------



## Thirston

McClelland's Pebble Cut in my Puff 2011 meer. 

Just got back from Kauai where I only smoked cigars... need to pack a pipe next time!


----------



## Wallbright

I have been on a cigar binge recently but a recent scare with beetles (only found one cigar infected but decided to freeze the whole collection) has left me without any cigars to smoke at the moment. Subsequently, I think I will be smoking my pipe tomorrow instead of a cigar. I hope to try this new twist blend that I received in a trade this past week. Anyways, sorry for the long rant but all of that to say that I hope to be updating in this thread frequently for the next week or so. I hope I did not deter from the original purpose of the thread.


----------



## User Name

Thirston said:


> McClelland's Pebble Cut in my Puff 2011 meer.
> 
> Just got back from Kauai where I only smoked cigars... need to pack a pipe next time!


Welcome back Mark. I find pipes travel better than cigars, especially cobs.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wallbright said:


> I have been on a cigar binge recently but a recent scare with beetles (only found one cigar infected but decided to freeze the whole collection) has left me without any cigars to smoke at the moment. Subsequently, I think I will be smoking my pipe tomorrow instead of a cigar. I hope to try this new twist blend that I received in a trade this past week. Anyways, *sorry for the long rant *but all of that to say that I hope to be updating in this thread frequently for the next week or so. I hope I did not deter from the original purpose of the thread.


THAT's a rant? Come on, William, you can do better than that! :ss

Anyway, good, that's what this thread is for - to let us know what your smoking while _sans _cigars. Why do we do this? Beats me, guess we find others' choices (and stashes!) of interest. Plus, every now and again we get to add another to our "try list" (or "don't try" list, as the case may be).

On that note: just smoking my first bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced, again in my dad's Comoys bent bulldog, which has apparently become my rubbed-out VA flake pipe. Perhaps the easiest flake I've smoked to date, and while I don't taste any citrus notes at all, I am enjoying the grassy/hay taste - tastes like summer in the country.

Summer in the country, less the horse crap that is. p


----------



## Thirston

Thx UN.

Sorry to hear about the beetles. You were lucky and caught
them in time, which seldom happens.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Old Gowrie in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Carter Hall in a MM General corncob.p The Old Gowrie was especially delicious this evening; I have really begun to enjoy this tobacco. I was surprised how nice the Carter Hall transitioned from the Old Gowrie and it provided a good 2 hour smoke in this big tall pipe.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which made for a good evening.:drinking:


----------



## Nachman

Just opened a ten month old jar of Anni Kake and smoked a bowl out of my Savinelli 920 Zulu. Boy that is a big bowl, at least a size 5, but I think a 6.


----------



## Wallbright

ProbateGeek said:


> THAT's a rant? Come on, William, you can do better than that! :ss
> 
> Anyway, good, that's what this thread is for - to let us know what your smoking while _sans _cigars. Why do we do this? Beats me, guess we find others' choices (and stashes!) of interest. Plus, every now and again we get to add another to our "try list" (or "don't try" list, as the case may be).
> 
> On that note: just smoking my first bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced, again in my dad's Comoys bent bulldog, which has apparently become my rubbed-out VA flake pipe. Perhaps the easiest flake I've smoked to date, and while I don't taste any citrus notes at all, I am enjoying the grassy/hay taste - tastes like summer in the country.
> 
> Summer in the country, less the horse crap that is. p


Haha I guess that was a weak rant. I will try to update often on what I am smoking. I already have some of this Gawith and Hoggarth Sweet Rum Twist cut and rubbed out and dried out some for tonight. I am very excited to try my first twist/rope type blend but also timid as I hear it packs a huge punch. It smells quite amazing though.

Side note, OGS and Germain's Brown Flake are my go to flakes. I prefer the Germain's a bit more but OGS is a great blend with some age on it. I recently have really gotten into flakes which led me to the twists and ropes I am now trying. Another absolute favorite of mine is Esoterica Stonehaven but I am down to two slices left as I love to include it in pipe tobacco trades as a little something special. Part of me wishes I hadn't given so much away (only a few ounces maybe 4 at the most) but I am glad that the guys got to try it as it appears to be kind of hard to come by. Anyways, I am working my way through a mason jar of OGS and have another tin aging in my cellar. I really do enjoy the hay like smell and taste.



Thirston said:


> Thx UN.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the beetles. You were lucky and caught
> them in time, which seldom happens.


From what I hear I was extremely lucky. I only truly lost one cigar but threw out about 9 total (all Puros Indios save for one that was a Oliveros) due to them being suspicious looking. In my cooler I have my cigars grouped in small tubs and cedar trays by value and luckily only my budget sticks tub was infected as far as I can tell. I froze them all just to be safe.

Is this a rant yet? Lol


----------



## PunchMan6

Just finished off a bowl of Briar Fox in a Sav Bent Billiard...after a bit of age, this stuff really shines!!!!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Enjoyed a bowl of early morning pipe in my custom altinok meer along with a bottle of fat tire...that's the stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sblumberjack said:


> Enjoyed a bowl of early morning pipe in my custom altinok meer along with a bottle of fat tire...that's the stuff.


How long does a new piper generally wait before picking up a meer?

Have some Kendal Kentucky waiting for after my very late dinner, probably in the Savinelli Venezia I stole from User Name.

And that's much better, William - thanks!


----------



## Wallbright

G&H Sweet Rum Twist in my Savinelli Antique Shell Zulu. Pretty good blend but it started off kind of bitter. Maybe it was too wet but it evened out into a fairly good smoke. I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be but it was still pretty good.


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> How long does a new piper generally wait before picking up a meer?
> 
> Have some Kendal Kentucky waiting for after my very late dinner, probably in the Savinelli Venezia I stole from User Name.
> 
> And that's much better, William - thanks!


You can pick up a meer whenever you want. You just have to understand how to take care of it.

I wondering if they're still selling 2011 puff pipes. Mine smokes fantastic!


----------



## Wallbright

I agree with Jimmy/James (Idk which one you prefer). I have a few meers and really love them. After doing a little research on care I decided to pick one up. I was able to trade a fella from my local pipe club for one and I have really loved the cool smoke it offers. I would say anyone from a novice to expert smoker can pick one up you just need to read a little bit about meerschaum and how to care for it. It really is not any harder than caring for briar it is just slightly different.



User Name said:


> You can pick up a meer whenever you want. You just have to understand how to take care of it.
> 
> I wondering if they're still selling 2011 puff pipes. Mine smokes fantastic!


----------



## Thirston

McClleland's Old Dog followed by 965 in a Don Carlos.

Meers-Coming fm the cigar side 4 years ago I never _got_ virginia's and vapers (tried many) until I tasted them in my meers a year ago. 
Even a dedicated briar could not bring out the subtle flavors for me like a meer, so that's what I smoke in them.


----------



## Sblumberjack

ProbateGeek said:


> How long does a new piper generally wait before picking up a meer?
> 
> Have some Kendal Kentucky waiting for after my very late dinner, probably in the Savinelli Venezia I stole from User Name.
> 
> And that's much better, William - thanks!


I have two meers the first one I bought about 15 years ago, a CAO lattice meer. For me it was just a matter of $, did I want to make a commitment to smoking a pipe that was that expensive. I was smoking cheap briars and finally got the courage (and the money) to buy my first meer. but like the others said you can pick one up anytime.

The meer I ordered from Altinok is amazing I don't even touch my CAO any more and I'm sure he would still make the 2011 puff pipe.


----------



## Mante

Can you hear it? The music & drama? No?

It is similar to this but more poetic.





This is not an overture but more a prelude to a journey through discovery, freedom & a right to enjoy life. More like this!





1792 for the win methinks. :first:


----------



## Wallbright

1792 is easily one of my favorite blends. Just perfect for a cool night on the back porch. :woohoo:



Tashaz said:


> Can you hear it? The music & drama? No?
> 
> It is similar to this but more poetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an overture but more a prelude to a journey through discovery, freedom & a right to enjoy life. More like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1792 for the win methinks. :first:


----------



## jtree26

I've got some Stonehaven lined up for tonight.


----------



## User Name

Just shmoked a bowl of MacBaren Dark Twist. I got a shipment of it today (1 lbs.!!!) and decided to give it a try. The tobacco was hot when I opened it due to this heat wave, and the topping gave out a kind of sickening sticky old rasberry Popsicle smell. I didn't taste it, but now my room reeks of this sheet. Tasted fantastic though.

I also got some G&H Scotch Flake, Bright CR, and Dark bird's eye. These were also hot and when I opened the baggies, they gave off quite a stank too. Melted old dark chocolate mixed with expired medicine and butt soap. I mean this stuff STINKS. I know it's from the heat.

My room just reeks of nasty. I need to get everything jarred up ASAP!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks for the excellent descriptives, JJ. But you now have me wondering: what exactly is "butt soap", and do I have to special order it?

:ss

Just had my first two bowls of Nightcap, which went well with the coolness of the evening out on the back deck. Got to show my mom three of my dad's pipes that she hadn't seen in 9 years - she confirmed that he bought them back in the '70s, and commented that they didn't look as nice even when new. Good evening. 

And good night.


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for the excellent descriptives, JJ. But you now have me wondering: what exactly is "butt soap", and do I have to special order it?
> 
> :ss
> 
> Just had my first two bowls of Nightcap, which went well with the coolness of the evening out on the back deck. Got to show my mom three of my dad's pipes that she hadn't seen in 9 years - she confirmed that he bought them back in the '70s, and commented that they didn't look as nice even when new. Good evening.
> 
> And good night.


Scrub Your Butt Soap Co.

Ask your squid butt dryer buddy about it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Tashaz said:


> Can you hear it? The music & drama? No?
> 
> Tas! I loved the music. Dang-it, listening to the music put me in such a great mood; as I sometimes say "it hit the spot".:usa2:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Savinelli full bent followed by a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a MM Diplomat corncob.p It has been awhile since I have had Kendal Flake. I went digging thru my stash and found this 11 month old Kendal and it was delicious; smooth and creamy. The 965 provided me with the power and punch that I was craving.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a tall ice chilled glass of CooKs Brut Champagne provided to me by my wife and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## Mante

> Tas! I loved the music. Dang-it, listening to the music *put me in such a great mood;* as I sometimes say "it hit the spot".:usa2:


As did the 1792 mate!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Had a bowl of GLP Laurel Heights earlier. This one has me puzzled. Every time I smoke it, it seems different. :noidea:

I've had some MacBaren VA #1 jarred up for awhile so I thought I'd give it a whirl next.


----------



## Max_Power

Tonite I continue breaking in my beautiful new hawkbills. I've had 1/3 of a bowl on anny cake in the slim one and have 1/3 bowl of dark star packed in the stouter pipe for after dinner.


----------



## MarkC

GLP Montgomery in a Stanwell Golden Danish 82.


----------



## DanR

I had some nice tobaccos today from my MAW sent by Contrassbry (Bryan). Started out with McClelland 5100 (I think), then Scottish Cake, then Star of the East. Finally, I just sat down to my own concoction. I ran out of Red Rapparee earlier this week, so I mixed 1 part 5100, 1 part GLP Cairo, and 1 part Star of the East. It's not Red Rapp exactly, but it's very satisfying!


----------



## karatekyle

A flake of uni in a snub-shanked lovat I use as an everyday smoker. Then some stonehaven in my favorite erik nording billiard (best pipe with one of my favorite blends, a great combo!). Both pipefuls enjoyed with my beautiful girlfriend Taylor.

Then sat down with some buddies and had a little rootbeer and a cigar (its like the stuff you put in your pipe but rolled into a tube ound. A padron. 

An altogether excellent day of tobacco, only made better by those who shared it with me.


----------



## User Name

Tonight I had a bowl of Chelsea morning, followed by a bowl of Erinmore Flake.

This is the first time I've smoked C-Morning, and I bought it back when I was a latakia hound.

Times have changed, and I find that this blend has too much latakia in it. I'd rather have EMP.

I'm not disappointed in the blend, rather, I'm disappointed in myself for becoming such a VA junkie.

Erinmore Flake was good though, as always. I still taste juicy fruit.


----------



## MrRogers

So far today, 3 bowls of Park Lane Scottish flake in various petersons and a bowl of Old ironsides in a Peterson system pipe I bought when I was 16 years old.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Well aged Dark Star. Left out to air for 9 hours or so. 
Call me a heretic, but I don't believe there's a finer straight VA out there.


----------



## HWiebe

Half a bowl (1coin) of Dunhill DNR in my new Savinelli Florence pipe. smokes so much better than my cob. Thanks again Warren for the sample!


----------



## Pugsley

Spent a couple hours doing a complete cleaning of a few of my favorite pipes Friday night. Gave them two days for the 151 rum to evaporate and tonight I'm enjoying one of the best tasting bowls of Anni Kake I've had in some time in a freshly scrubbed Bessai Special. What a difference a truly clean pipe makes. ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Sav Standing this evening.


----------



## DanR

When you start the day with Bob's Chocolate, and wrap it up with Escudo, you can't help but be in a great mood! :biggrin1:

Cheers!


----------



## laloin

some Marlin flake in my GBD tapastary Canadian today. something bout marlin flake and this pipe makes it sing. Gonna dedicate this pipe to marlin flake 
troy


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Just smoked a nice bowl of G.L. pease Original robusto Mix out of my Silver Match Prestige pipe that Paul gifted me. (Thanks again for the pipe and the mix brother!)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Just smoked a nice bowl of G.L. pease Original robusto Mix out of my Silver Match Prestige pipe that Paul gifted me. (Thanks again for the pipe and the mix brother!)


Pete! LOL, not sure why I was thinking Paul. Anyways....


----------



## MarkC

You're a heretic! 

HOTW in a Cavicchi Hawkbill.


----------



## asmartbull

With all this H&H talk, might as well go with some Anni Kake in a Peterson


----------



## MrRogers

Breaking in the 2005 Peterson pipe of the year with Old Ironsides

Polished off a large bowl of Benjamin Hartwells evening stroll in a huge il Ceppo this afternoon.

MrR


----------



## VinCigars

Enjoyed a small bowl of Louisiana Flake followed by Rattray Old Gowrie.


----------



## kozzman555

Had a bowl of Villiger 1888 Late Night. Very nice, very cool smoke.


----------



## Pugsley

HOTW in a Tinsky bulldog. I wonder if this stuff is available for purchase by the metric ton. :hmm:


----------



## Troutman22

HOTW for me as well. Peterson system 312 was the mechanism.


----------



## DanR

There's a lot of HOTW fans on here... It hasn't quite hit the spot with me yet, but I've got some aging away (1 unopened tin and 1 jar). I'll pull it back out again soon and see if my tastes have changed at all.

In the meantime, I'm puffing on some aged Presbyterian Mixture in my BC Super Jr Calabash.


----------



## CWL

Bobs Chocolate Flake in my Chacom billiard.


----------



## Max_Power

Thanks to Stonedog, I'm having some G&H Rum Flake in a cob. I was a little apprehensive to try it at first because of the Lakeland in it, but I went for it and was very pleasantly surprised. This stuff will definitely become normal rotation for me and I'm a little sad I didn't dry out a larger portion. The bowl cashed on me long before I wanted to stop smoking it. 

The Lakeland taste wasn't in your face strong, about on the same level as the chocolate flake which I also like very much.


----------



## Thirston

A big bowl of DH Royal Yacht in a Sherlock Holmes Baker St. -Warming up to the P-lips more and more... still a bit strange thou.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying a big bowl of MacBaren Latakia Blend thanks to Pete aka The Herfabomber aka ouirknotamuzd. Of course, I don't HAVE to have any _actual _latakia in my smoke, so I really am liking this!

Thanks, bro!


----------



## User Name

Tried a bowl of 1776 musket in my puff meer. Again, because of my poor tongue-bite, I snorked the whole thing. I forgot this blend was packed with orientals, but my sinuses reminded me. Excellent experience!

I don't know how the VAs tasted, but as soon as my tongue is A-OK, I'll give it another go.


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> Tried a bowl of 1776 musket in my puff meer. Again, because of my poor tongue-bite, I snorked the whole thing. I forgot this blend was packed with orientals, but my sinuses reminded me. Excellent experience!
> 
> I don't know how the VAs tasted, but as soon as my tongue is A-OK, I'll give it another go.


Sorry about the tongue, JJ. Try a little Patriot Flake, if you have any - that ought to help...

p


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry about the tongue, JJ. Try a little Patriot Flake, if you have any - that ought to help...
> 
> p


I don't know, I think I'm out...


----------



## InsidiousTact

Mm, enjoying a cob full of tambo. When I want an ass-kicking, nothing hits the spot better!


----------



## Troutman22

Finished off my open HOTW. Going to be tough to let my sealed HOTW get any age on it.


----------



## asmartbull

Penzance in a Stanwell...............let it rain !


----------



## Nick S.

Bobs Chocolate Flake in my Turkish pipe


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying my first bowl of Hearth & Home TROUT STREAM courtesy of JJ User Name, in my dad's big-bowled Fellini. Very nice change of pace after a Padron #4000 maduro.

Thanks, JJ.

p


----------



## MrRogers

Havent smoked in two days after being in the hospital to watch my first son being born!

Finally sat down outside the hospital tonight with a bowl of park lane connoisseur flake in a silver mounted Peterson. Amazing few days. 

MrR


----------



## User Name

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome to the little Rogers, and congratulations!

Now get some sleep - while you can!


----------



## Nachman

MrRogers said:


> Havent smoked in two days after being in the hospital to watch my first son being born!
> 
> Finally sat down outside the hospital tonight with a bowl of park lane connoisseur flake in a silver mounted Peterson. Amazing few days.
> 
> MrR


Mazel Tov!


----------



## Nick S.

Well the weather is cooling off, and I am starting to crave some latakia... I am thinking either Pirate Kake, Three Oaks Syrian, or Westminster... I can't decide... any thoughts?


----------



## ProbateGeek

No time for latakia now, Nick. I'm breaking in my banded Country Gentlemen and forever stem, with my first bowl of Stonehaven courtesy of JJ User Name, again. p

Really excellent pipe, and a near-perfect tobacco. 

"Very nice. Very tasty."


----------



## Mante

SG Chocolate Flake in a Webco Bulldog.

Pics here & a new thread if your interested. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/298614-i-smoked-great-bowl-today-thanks.html#post3377479

:madgrin:


----------



## laloin

some froggy in my estate straight sand blasted dublin I was given as a gift. weather cooled off. But not enough to warrent a English blend yet. 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p The Oriental Supreme had such a delicious flavor profile and it was great this evening. This evening's FVF had aged 11 months and it was much more flavorful and creamy than it was when it came off the truck.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with "Becks" brew which made this a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Today has been Union Square, HOTW, and now PS Luxury Twist Flake. A surprisingly light day of smoking for a day off...


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> A surprisingly light day of smoking for a day off...


He says, as he posts at 4:57am...

Just lit up a bowl of LTF myself.


----------



## Nick S.

I think I'm gonna smoke some Presbyterian Mixture, then who knows...


----------



## MarkC

Starting the smoking day with Opening Night.


----------



## craig_o

John Middleton Walnut. I'll be buying this one.


----------



## DanR

craig_o said:


> John Middleton Walnut. I'll be buying this one.


I almost chose Walnut myself. Decided at the last minute to go with Vintage Syrian instead...


----------



## User Name

Just finished up the rest of the Scotch Flake Aro that Freestoke sent me. That's the fasted that I've smoked through a single sample.


----------



## MarkC

Loading up a bowl of Luxury Twist Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Had some Penzance in my paronelli and I still don't like penzance. Also, had some frog morton on the bayou and on the town in my mm. All in all a good baccy night.


----------



## User Name

Can't sleep, so I loaded up a pipe.

I finally smoked my first bowl of Bob's Chocolate flake, courtesy of CWL from a crap baccy bomb from awhile back (Thank you! I still have a large amount of that bomb [It was a LARGE bomb] but I'm chipping away at it). I hadn't smoked it yet because I was hesitant, like a pirate, about smoking G&H blends. But after smoking a bunch of Scotch Flake Aro, I decided to give it a try.

To me, there isn't much chocolate in the smoke on this one. It tasted mostly like lakeland VAs to me, soapy with some sweetness. The chocolate showed itself ever now and then, which was real nice. I didn't even notice the latakia. I enjoyed myself and I really like the VAs used in this blend. The beginning of the pipe was pretty uneventful and flavorless, but it got MUCH deeper and MUCH better.

Anyway, I wished I had tried this blend before smoking Scotch Flake Aro. It just reminded me that I'm out and I hope to God that the 4 oz of Scotch flake I ordered is actually just mis-labeled ARO. I wonder if Bob ever tried THAT chocolate flake.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a bowl of FVF in my new Castello. Why, yes; I am bragging.


----------



## User Name

MarkC said:


> I'm having a bowl of FVF in my new Castello. Why, yes; I am bragging.


^^This, minus the castello and add a savinelli roma.


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoyed a bowl of Stoney in my new pipe I snagged at the Flea Market last weekend. $10 for the pipe and a four pipe stand. Can't beat that?


----------



## ShortFuse

Dont laugh... MacBaren 7 Seas and it was pretty tasty  I've got some more tobacco coming to try out courtesey of Owaindav so I'm sure I'll find something more to my liking and I will probably purchase another pipe or two to accompany the different tobaccos.


----------



## jtree26

Tonight is Sam's Flake from Samuel Gawith. Might follow that up with an as yet undecided blend.


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht, then London Mixture then Luxury Twist Flake. Dunhill is pure Quality. The LTF was ok.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Enjoyed some Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium in my savinelli churchwarden...good stuff.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

ABF in one of my own. Packed it 6 hours ago. . .burning easily but still lots of good burley/chocolate notes.


----------



## MrRogers

2 bowls of Park Lane connoisseurs flake.

One in a silver spigot peterson bulldog

Other in a "new" Ed Burak Paul Oom

MrR


----------



## User Name

A bowl of hamborger Veermaster.

Next up, a beast of a 601 Red, courtesy of ProbateGeek. Thanks Man, I know I'm going to enjoy the next 2 hours, lol.


----------



## Nick S.

Working on my next OTC blend, Granger, in a cob.


----------



## MarkC

FVF.


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoyed a bowl of Stonehaven to break in my new pipe and then a nice bowl of Boswell's Christmas Cookie to round out the evening.


----------



## Max_Power

2/3 bowl of McClelland 2015 in one of my McCarter hawkbills. Still working on slowly breaking them in. I'm really digging this blend lately and definitely still crazy about this pipe.


----------



## RedZeppelin

Just had a bowl of McClelland's Grey Havens. It was my first pipe smoke in about seven years, so the primary taste for me was BURN. Nice room note, though.


----------



## Pugsley

Tilbury in a Tinsky paneled apple.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sundays are made for incense - been hittin' the Penzance hard in a Savinelli Oscar Lucite.


----------



## fwhittle

Finally got around to trying Erinmore Flake. Great tin note, rubbed out easy, and packed nicely. I didn't want to wait to let it dry, so I fired it up in a Peterson 303, my goto pipe lately for Va's. Nice aroma, not too floral or fruity, and 1 flake lasted over an hour. I'll try to let it dry a little more next time, if I can wait! p


----------



## MrRogers

2 bowls of Park Lane Connoisseurs flake.

One in my Ed Burak Paul Oom

Other in a 2005 Peterson pipe of the year.

MrR


----------



## User Name

ProbateGeek said:


> Sundays are made for incense - been hittin' the Penzance hard in a Savinelli Oscar Lucite.


by far the strangest tobacco I've encountered.

I'm not 100% certain that it is actually tobacco.

But so good...


----------



## RJpuffs

Three year aged Escudo in a Bjarne freehand. Damn this is good stuff!


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> by far the strangest tobacco I've encountered.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain that it is actually tobacco.
> 
> But so good...


Had more of the Penzance in a cob on the way in to work this morning. Good is an understatement.

The Savinelli was really acting up Friday night. I went through a couple of bowls of C&D Star of the East, then the last of my Autumn Evening, and NOTHING would stay lit. Must have burned through 30 or 40 matches that evening - very odd. I mean, I've had bowls burn poorly when a little too moist, but both of these were well dried. Just couldn't figure it out - thought it was the pipe.

So I let the pipe rest till Sunday afternoon, popped a little Penzance in there, and I was off - went through three bowls that smoked perfectly. I think I have christened the Savinelli as my Penzance pipe.

At least until I run out of Penzance. p


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of FVF in a Castello billiard. This is the oldest FVF I've smoked, and it's good, but I think some smart alec dumped a bunch of sugar in it...


----------



## DanR

Well, I'm officially feeling old right now. I just spent the last 15 minutes trying to remember what tobacco I was smoking. :ask:

I loaded two pipes yesterday, but only got to one of them. This one was nice and dried when I got home tonight, but I was sitting here smoking it thinking, "this is really good, but what the heck is it?" Finally I remembered, I had some remnants of a Star of the East sample that I received to which I added a little Royal Yacht to round it out...

Well, at least I figured it out!


----------



## Thirston

Dan Tobacco's revived Midnight Ride (orange label) in my Puff 2011.

Finally broke open a tin. Good stuff. It def smells like 
there's some latakia in it, so I guess I'm on that side of
the debate. Anyone know for sure????????????


----------



## karatekyle

Had some Dunhill flake in my Nording. Was great at the beginning but kinda funky towards the end. Maybe need to sample some more virginias to get that taste profile figured out.


----------



## keen smoke

I'm having a bowl of Dan's Tordenskjold Virginia Slices, a tasty blend.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a little puff on the way back from my chem lab. 1 part SWR non-aro mixed with 1 part 1Q. Makes you smell like an old man after you smoke it.


----------



## Marc Romero

Enjoying a bowl of McClelland #22 Matured Virginia in a Dr. Grabow Golden Duke billiard, outstanding smoke!


----------



## DanR

H&H Louisiana Red in my BC Super Jr Calabash. This tobacco is amazing! Russ O, if you're listening, I love you man!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p It has been awhile since I've had the Dunhill Flake and it was absolutely delicious. The Marlin Flake was also great this evening; it was a toss-up between Marlin Flake and Old Gowrie and I chose Marlin Flake. I still have a craving for Old Gowrie and I need to satisfy that craving soon.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of " Kirkland Amber Ale" brew and this was a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night for me.


----------



## freestoke

Some Nightcap in the freshly cleaned TwoDot. Smoked a lot of Nightcap in college. Nice! Hopefully, I won't have bad dreams involving partial differentials later.


----------



## Nachman

McC Black Woods Flake. Better than PS luxury Twist but not as good as Old Gowrie.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Some Nightcap in the freshly cleaned TwoDot. Smoked a lot of Nightcap in college. Nice! Hopefully, I won't have bad dreams involving partial differentials later.


Hahaha Jim, you smoked Dunhill in college and now smoke PA?

Its all backwards, I say! Backwards! :lol:

I'm in college and tonight I smoked CAO Eileen's Dream. It was a pipe club "outreach" night so I figured I better smoke something sweet smelling to attract potential clubbers!!


----------



## User Name

I smoked:

Anni Kake
Christmas cheer 2011
McC's Anni 2010

on deck:

H&H LA Red


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Old Gowrie in a MM Country Gentleman corncob and a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.p I have been craving Old Gowrie for awhile now and it really "hit the spot". This particular tobacco has a unique flavor profile that I find absolutely delicious; I am sorry that I did not try this earlier.:nod: I had a need for power and when that itch occurs I automatically reach for Tambolaka and it was all that and more. This is one powerful no-frills tobacco that "is what it is"! I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which created a fantastic evening.:drinking:


----------



## jsnake

I picked up some house blend at my local that they call Black Sea. I was in a hurry and on my way to work so I am not sure what it consists of. It is an aromatic and is really good. Dark chunky tobacco with a great aroma. I picked up 4 ounces and was really happy with the way it smoked.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Solani Aged Burley Flake in one of my own while toiling in the shop. Working to get the Acrylic bit thin enough on a couple new pipes (~.19" or less), which is careful work!

Then later G&H Dark Birdseye in a Baraccini, which has to be the best cheap pipe I ever bought. One of these days I'll take pics and start a "Your best inexpensive pipe" thread. I absolutely love this thing.


----------



## Nick S.

Presbyterian Mixture in a Stanwell earlier, up next, Dark Twist in a Savinelli Bulldog



CaptainEnormous said:


> One of these days I'll take pics and start a "Your best inexpensive pipe" thread. I absolutely love this thing.


I love this idea, no cobs though because they would be too much of an obvious choice...

By the way, what happened to User Name... look a few posts back "no longer a community member"... What? Really?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nick S. said:


> By the way, what happened to User Name... look a few posts back "no longer a community member"... What? Really?


NOOOOOO! Not Jimmy/James!

They're really starting to drop like flies around here... Wonder what's up, and how we can get him back.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Hahaha Jim, you smoked Dunhill in college and now smoke PA?
> 
> Its all backwards, I say! Backwards! :lol:


I started at a real, ol' timey pipe shop in Charlottesville, at UVa, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/296637-mincers-pipe-shop.html. I never smoked PA, CH or Sir Walter Raleigh until a year ago. I kid you not.

Right now, I'm smokin' some Patriot Flake Jimmy-James sent me a few days ago. sigh


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> NOOOOOO! Wonder what's up, and how we can get him back.


I don't like our chances, on either count. As JJ would say, he's one of the coolest people I don't know. I'm smokin' a Sasieni Canadian he was going to buy, but sent me the link in case I wanted it. Great pipe! ipe:


----------



## DanR

Sillem's Black tonight in honor of JJ. He was my EPS when I first started trying pipes. He sent me one of everything he had in a massive sample bomb, including lots of HTF stuff (that I smoked up a long time ago). Anyway, I still had two or three sample baggies in a jar, and I pulled that out of the cabinet tonight! 

Cheers JJ!


----------



## ProbateGeek

How odd it feels, to be smoking some of JJ's tobacco tonight, in one of JJ's pipes - a Savinelli and my first non-cob.


----------



## Nick S.

Going to smoke some Bright CR Flake, I would use my JJ pipe, but it is in a box waiting to be sent out for repair...


----------



## MarkC

I'm not sure what tonights main smoke will be; I haven't even made the pipe or cigar choice yet. While I'm deciding, I'll finish this bowl of RLP-6 from earlier, a blend which seems strangely like "our special hand-blended mix" I used to get at a shop back in the early to mid seventies. You think Lane stole it from them?


----------



## Lord Voldemort

My brother gave me a graboe? pipe last week cause he said he's quittin so I guess ima gonna smoke it with whatever he had. Captain black its called and it smells good.


----------



## MarkC

Welcome to the board, lord!


----------



## Lord Voldemort

thanks but its hard for me to type because im not used to doing it. maybe this will make me get better at typeing. I read the toboco that people are smoking and it sounds like gibberish there is a lot to learn now!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Frog Morton On the Pond in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Hal O The Wynd in a MM General corncob and finally a bowl of Prince Albert in another MM Diplomat corncob.p I am sure glad that I watch the posters on this forum because I am really happy about getting Frog Morton and HOTW; they are absolutely delicious. I filled my big tall General corncob 3/4 full of HOTW and was in another world-it was so very good.:yo: I found that going from the Frog Morton to HOTW transitioned so well that I got the beautiful flavors of each which complimented each other. The Prince Albert is a surprise to me because I initially thought that it was simply a very mild tobacco with no special attributes, but I was wrong-there is a whole lot of flavor in this blend.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

Went with the cigar first, and the good news was, I didn't like it (a Bahia B-line something or other); this is great as I was afraid I was going to like them all! Now it's a bowl of FVF and things are back to normal...

I guess I shouldn't be talking about cigars in this forum, but I can't help it; this is home!


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Went with the cigar first, and the good news was, I didn't like it (a Bahia B-line something or other); this is great as I was afraid I was going to like them all! Now it's a bowl of FVF and things are back to normal...
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be talking about cigars in this forum, but I can't help it; this is home!


LOL. Serves you right for smoking a lesser NC. :tease:

There is a packed bowl of Penzance waiting for me to get my sh*t together after a meal. Why? A member here offered to send me some more to build my stash & I figured it was time to revisit my favorite tobacco so far.:nod:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Tashaz said:


> LOL. Serves you right for smoking a lesser NC. :tease:
> 
> There is a packed bowl of Penzance waiting for me to get my sh*t together after a meal. Why? A member here offered to send me some more to build my stash & I figured it was time to revisit my favorite tobacco so far.:nod:


Dang-it Tas, I forgot about Penzance; that sounds really good for this evenings smoke.:ranger:


----------



## freestoke

Lord Voldemort said:


> I read the toboco that people are smoking and it sounds like gibberish there is a lot to learn now!


Ground control to Lord Voldemort. Gotta try some BBF! Doing up a little of that, courtesy of Diodon Nepheligina. Love this little Bari Dana.


----------



## Wildone

With the talk of Penzance...you convinced me...Thats what's for desert after supper,ya'll are a good influence !


----------



## jtree26

It's Esoterica Margate for me tonight.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Finishing off a bowl of Laurel Heights and moving on to a bowl of Nightcap. First latakia in quite some time.


----------



## Nachman

Due to allergies, I had to smoke inside tonight. Trying to please the wife, I smoked a sample of PS Black Dansk that Lil Brown sent me. She still complained that it smelled horrible. I might as well smoke what I like because it all smells the same to her.


----------



## indigosmoke

EMP for me tonight. I've loved the stuff since I first tried it last winter.


----------



## DanR

More Louisiana Red for me tonight. Having it in my Peterson Christmas Pipe.

I gotta say, this H&H bulk sampler I bought from P&C for $32.99 is a great bargain. 6 different blends (you pick em'), and 2oz each...hard to beat!


----------



## keen smoke

McCranie's Red Flake, a favorite of mine


----------



## Max_Power

Erinmore flake tonight. It smelled better than it tasted, weird, because I usually enjoy it.

Think I'll go for some more MacBaren burley London before bed later.


----------



## Max_Power

Called an audible and went with ole Joe krantz instead of the MacBaren. Now I've got the hiccups. 1 more blend on the hiccup list. Burley flake #1, JKP, and ole Joe have all done this to me.

The things I'll deal with for a nice smoke, lol


----------



## commonsenseman

Max_Power said:


> Called an audible and went with ole Joe krantz instead of the MacBaren. Now I've got the hiccups. 1 more blend on the hiccup list. Burley flake #1, JKP, and ole Joe have all done this to me.
> 
> The things I'll deal with for a nice smoke, lol


Burley in general? Perhaps it's a Nicotine thing?


----------



## commonsenseman

Been a while since I posted anything I've smoked, but believe it or not, I've still been smoking. 

Had a bowl of FVF in a Sav 101 last night. 

Nothing so far tonight, but it's early yet.....


----------



## Nick S.

commonsenseman said:


> Burley in general? Perhaps it's a Nicotine thing?


I think I have heard that hiccups are a sign of too much nicotine, not sure on though...


----------



## Max_Power

I feel like I'm pretty well versed in nicotine, but who knows. Mabye it's a special burley nicotine molecule that does it.


----------



## Nick S.

It's October, so that means I will be working on Lagonda for the next few days... :woohoo:


----------



## MarkC

GLP Montgomery in a Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small meerschaum.ipe: I scanned the forum earlier in the day and came across Tas's post talking about Penzance-it got me in that special mood. I pulled out my big pipe, filled it to the brim with Penzance, set up my brew, sat back and sipped on my pipe; it was so good I was flying in the clouds.:hippie: Dang-it! I just love times like this. The Penzance gave me 21/4 hours of pure delight. I then dug thru my stash and found Tambolaka which took me home with its powerful pure flavor; wow! I topped off these smokes with "Guinness Draught" brew and I definitely had a great pipe event!:drinking:


----------



## freestoke

Grabbing me some Vitamin N with some Dark Birdseye in my Alpha Litewate. Huzzah! :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some penzance courtesy of bullman!


----------



## jfserama

Had some Anni Kake on break at work, then smoked PA in a cob on the way home. It was the same cob I smoked the Anni in, and the subtle hint of perique behind the PA was great. I might need to blend these two together.


----------



## Mante

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dang-it! I just love times like this. The Penzance gave me 21/4 hours of pure delight. I then dug thru my stash and found Tambolaka which took me home with its powerful pure flavor; wow! I topped off these smokes with "Guinness Draught" brew and I definitely had a great pipe event!:drinking:


I agree Penzance & a good stout are a match made in heaven, well for two of us at least. LOL. :woohoo::bowdown:


----------



## Nick S.

I have has some Lagonda out drying for a while now, I would like to get out and smoke it but it just won't quit raining...


----------



## karatekyle

Been smoking more lat blends to get myself acclimated for the lagonda review. Verdict? Still hate that crap. Figured I'd have my last bowl of pre-lagonda therapy tonight in the form of Dunhill Nightcap. And... it rocked. I'll get cracking on this lagonda, we'll see how it ends up. If this acceptance persists, I might have to invest in a few milder englishes for when the taste strikes me.


----------



## The Mad Professor

karatekyle said:


> Been smoking more lat blends to get myself acclimated for the lagonda review. Verdict? Still hate that crap.


I must say Kyle you are very dedicated! :lol:

Earlier today I dug up a tin of Royal Yacht. Nice flavor change to the GH&Co blends of late. I've been nursing a RY bowl all day, but then tonight I just _had_ to smoke more Kendal Kentucky.

Actually I've been craving Ennerdale too, since I was setting some aside for others, but it will have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Mante

Tonight was a bowl of Peterson Irish Flake. Enjoyable indeed but I screwed up a little with the fold & stuff packing making it a trial to keep lit. Plenty of flutter tamping & a few relights got most of the 45 minute smoke sorted but as I said, bad packing on my part made the last third of the bowl redundant. I'll have to try this again tomorrow & do a better job of packing methinks. 

Me :kicknuts: Abused tobacco! LOL.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p I packed my big fat pipe with Oriental Supreme and sipped on this delicious blend. I plan to explore some of the Oriental tobaccos; I need to get more experience with them. I enjoyed 2 hours with my big pipe. The FVF was delicious.:thumb: I tried this tobacco a little dry and as is and I get a different format of different distinct flavors from each process; the flavors are all there but the prominence varies depending upon the moisture levels. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## RJpuffs

The Bjarne freehand is cocked and loaded with some 3-year old Fillmore. Just awaiting the wife to go somewhere. Anywhere for an hour. There must be a sale somewhere, some perfectly hideous shoes or horrendous purses available at some overpriced store. Cost of tobacco in bowl, $0.30 ... shopping bill that would let me enjoy said smoke, $300. Can't win, I tell ya! :second:


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> I must say Kyle you are very dedicated! :lol:


Hahaha oh I take my annoyingly wordy and metaphor filled reviews VERY seriously my friend :lol:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Been smoking more lat blends to get myself acclimated for the lagonda review. Verdict? Still hate that crap. Figured I'd have my last bowl of pre-lagonda therapy tonight in the form of Dunhill Nightcap. And... it rocked. I'll get cracking on this lagonda, we'll see how it ends up. If this acceptance persists, I might have to invest in a few milder englishes for when the taste strikes me.


I wasn't all that fond of beer at first -- like when I was fourteen. :spy:

A little Reiner LGF in the Mayfair. Got a perfect burn under weigh! :tu


----------



## Nachman

I just smoked what is possibly the best pipefull I have smoked in my life. I used to regularly buy Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in pounds and cut the flakes in half and jar them up. I ran across a small jar covered in dust in the back of my closet. I don't know how old it is, but over five years. The latakia is no longer smokey. The Virginias are no longer sweet. The flakes are like the toughest leather. You can't pick out the constituent tobacco flavours. It is just a smooth, dark flavoured wonderful tobacco. The only difference between the first puff and the last is that the strength picks up steadily.


----------



## bullofspadez

Had my first GOOD bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht. 3rd times the charm. This was sweet with almost a rum raisin kinda taste. Wasn't perfect the whole way through, but hell of a lot better than the last two...maybe I just can't pack a cob as well as a briar.


----------



## Garin

After a moderately long absence, I fired up a pipe tonight and thoroughly enjoyed two flakes of MacBaren's Navy Flake. I think I'll start focussing on this one every time I go through a duty free shop  It's good stuff.


----------



## Nick S.

Gonna have another bowl of Lagonda and some Guinness, then later maybe something different to kind of reset my taste...


----------



## woops

G&H Dark Flake Unscented / Edwards Egg


----------



## Coffee-Cup

RJpuffs said:


> The Bjarne freehand is cocked and loaded with some 3-year old Fillmore. Just awaiting the wife to go somewhere. Anywhere for an hour. There must be a sale somewhere, some perfectly hideous shoes or horrendous purses available at some overpriced store. Cost of tobacco in bowl, $0.30 ... shopping bill that would let me enjoy said smoke, $300. Can't win, I tell ya! :second:


RJ! You have shown the dedication of a true BOTL!:yo:


----------



## JuanOrez

Just had some Boswell's Northwoods. Highly recommended for a medium/full english!


----------



## MarkC

More Montgomery. An interesting tobacco; I smoke it in a fairly small bowl, because the first bowl just isn't that good. I dunno; the air cured leaf is too peppery or something. But after that first bowl, it smooths out and I can smoke it all day. Weird.


----------



## MrRogers

Let the pipes rest and smoked a Fuente Fuente Opus X robusto, that is, after 2 bowls of Dan Old Ironsides in a new Peterson Rosslare. 

Nice sunday. 

MrR


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a MM General corncob.p I brought out my big tall corncob and packed it to the brim with Westminster and it was delightful. It has been several months since I've had this blend and as usual I was digging thru my stash and it popped out at me. I got an 13/4 hour smoke from this pipeful; down to the white ash.:yo: I thought about having a second pipe, but I decided that I wanted the lingering taste to remain; consequently it was one pipeful this evening. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and it was a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## Troutman22

Ive been smoking through a tin of 9yr old Astley's #109 over the past week or so. Smooth and Deelish.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p I definitely enjoyed my London Mixture this evening; it is not as potent as Dunhill 965 but is so mellow and flavorful. My Penzance is 12 months old now and it is better than it was many months ago. I have found that age on tobacco is a tricky thing; some blends there is a real positive difference and other blends not so much.:dunno: The Penzance was creamy and so very smooth this evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and this was a relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Last night i had some patriot flake and some dark twist. Excellent tobaccos, both. When I first opened up this patriot flake, it was a lot spicier and sharp. It's not developed a kind of creaminess that I find dunhill flake has. Really good stuff, but this tobacco has changed a lot since it's opening.

I don't think there are orientals in this blend. Not after smoking it's creamy goodness.

This last weekend I spent smoking Anni Kake, and I picked up a tin of Irish Flake. Turns out the GF doesn't agree with IF's smoke, and she had an allergic reaction. 

Damn, IF is an outdoor baccy now.

My dark twist's flavor seems to be off, compared to a sample I received long ago. Perhaps it's a little too green (It's from a 16 oz bag, so let's hope so).


----------



## freestoke

Lord Voldemort said:


> Damn, IF is an outdoor baccy now.
> 
> My dark twist's flavor seems to be off, compared to a sample I received long ago. Perhaps it's a little too green (It's from a 16 oz bag, so let's hope so).


That IF does smell a bit strong -- well, it *is* strong, after all. Get that bag of DT jarred up! I think the spell is, "Masonus jarius, e stuffus pluribus."

I'm heading for my last bowl before heading out. It's going to be -- tada -- PA! Tightened the stem on the 4Dot this morning, which has been languishing for days because of it, but confused the poor thing with a bowl of University Flake. After the trauma of surgery, I feel guilty for having done that to it. A little PA should make it feel a little better.


----------



## Nick S.

I think I'll load up a bowl of Irish Flake... I need a good kick right now...


----------



## JuanOrez

I just had some Raspberry Cream by Boswell's. I guess I was in the mood for an aromatic. 

It was delicious!


----------



## mbearer

Now that life is calming down some I am back on the pipe wagon... I had been having one here or there lately but mainly been smoking way to many cigs and that has got to stop... 

Yesterday was - 
Bayou Morning in a Big Ben full bent
Captain Black White in a MM Freehand
Pambo in my Puff 2011 Meer with churchwarden stem... 

and man each one was incredible even the Captain  

Today is shaping up to be -- 
Bayou morning on the ride to work... 
Plantation Evening for the ride home
1792 for the after dinner snack


----------



## karatekyle

JuanOrez said:


> I just had some Raspberry Cream by Boswell's. I guess I was in the mood for an aromatic.
> 
> It was delicious!


I just picked up christmas cookie, berry cobbler and rapsberry cream. How do you like that stuff? Only smoked the berry cobbler so far, it was a little bit artificial. I think I'll let it sit out a bit to air before next time I smoke.

Otherwise, I have a bowl of LBF in my brand new pete killarney. And it turns out, I love p-lip stems. This was my first one. And I just think its the bee's knees!


----------



## Nick S.

karatekyle said:


> I just picked up christmas cookie, berry cobbler and rapsberry cream. How do you like that stuff? Only smoked the berry cobbler so far, it was a little bit artificial. I think I'll let it sit out a bit to air before next time I smoke.
> 
> Otherwise, I have a bowl of LBF in my brand new pete killarney. And it turns out, I love p-lip stems. This was my first one. And I just think its the bee's knees!


I think Boswell's aromatics are some of the best if you like strong (in flavor) aromatics that actually taste like they smell.


----------



## Nick S.

I think I'm gonna go with some Brown Clunee, courtesy of keen smoke.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I predict a little Penzance on the drive home (or at least from my office to my wife's) in a cob, a cigar after dinner (undecided), followed before bed with the biggest bowl of Escudo I can manage. 

I like this plan :biggrin:.


----------



## jfserama

Had a half bowl of Lagonda with a Sam Adams Bonfire Rauchbier. It was a pretty good pairing.


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht, then London Mixture and then Black Woods Flake tonight.


----------



## JuanOrez

I just finished up with a large bowl of Anniversary Kake and a couple beers. It was delicious.

I think a couple more beers will follow... :new_all_coholic:


----------



## DanR

Just enjoyed my first taste of Bald Headed Teacher. Delicious!!


----------



## Nick S.

I think it is time for some Dark Star.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, for a quick comparison to Escudo (still binging...).


----------



## kneepa

Tonight its a bowl of 3 P's , with a couple of pinches from the snuffbox.


----------



## MarkC

FVF.


----------



## JuanOrez

I just finished a very large bowl of Anniversary Kake. I will probably have another tomorrow morning!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Old Gowrie in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob that I am still smoking as I type.p The Old Gowrie has become one of my favorites; the flavors are somewhat unique and fills a nitch that no other blend does. I have not had the Chocolate Flake in a very long time and as usual I went digging thru my stash and came up with this wonderful tobacco.:hippie: I am topping off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew with its creamy foamy topping and dang-it; I am having a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## karatekyle

I think I'll have some UF on the way to ecology. Or maybe something more aromatic.


----------



## Wildone

Some Stoney to break in an Aligator Sav. that arrived,bought on flea-bay, unsmoked, so Stoney will be it for this one.


----------



## jtree26

I've got a double header of Dark Flake Scented and Grousemoor lined up for tonight.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

G&H Dark Birdseye in an Amphora from my regular pipe rotation right now. Mainly for the ease-of-use and nic hit.

Have plans for a more languid English blend in an oversized pipe of my own make for later. Maybe Nightcap. Maybe something w/ Syrian. . .been a while since I sat back and sipped a bowl of Solani White & Black. . .hmmm. . .decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cpuless

Since my gf is gonna be at work until after midnight tonight its time to break out the smelly gym socks. That's right, tonight's smoke is gonna be some 2yr old 1792 Flake.


----------



## Nick S.

Gonna have some Presbyterian in my Stanwell Zebrano then, who knows...


----------



## DanR

Cpuless said:


> Since my gf is gonna be at work until after midnight tonight its time to break out the smelly gym socks. That's right, tonight's smoke is gonna be some 2yr old 1792 Flake.


Hmm...your post made me think of the cheerleader in the first Porky's movie - she liked smelly gym socks!

I'm readying the boiling pot for some crab and shrimp tonight. Pipe of choice is a cob and some Louisiana Red!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sushi tonight.
Then a 5 Vegas Miami robusto.
Finally, yet more Escudo - this time in my dad's big Fellini - love this stuff.


----------



## JuanOrez

Just had some Carter Hall. Not as fancy as some but I still love it.


----------



## Nick S.

I think Im gonna go for some Lagonda


----------



## MrRogers

Connoisseur flake in a large Mario Grandi (love this pipe) this afternoon.

Connoisseur flake in an Ed Burak Paul Oom this evening.

Just packed and lit a bowl of Old Ironsides in a Peterson Rosslare as we speak.

MrR


----------



## MarkC

Smoking an AF 8-5-8 maduro right now. I know, I know. How do you think_ I _feel? I'm smoking it in front of the pipes, and I feel like I'm having an affair right in front of my wife. But then, she's an ex now, so I guess it feels even worse!


----------



## Nick S.

Started off with some Lagonda, and next I think I'll have some Presbyterian. The forwardness of the orientals in the Presbyterian has really grown on me, I may have to buy more. Of course I am smoking all these in my freshly restored, new to me, estate pipes. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## notedhillbilly

looks like I'll finally get to try out this yello-bole I just restored. I got my samples from sterling it's "my buddy" tonight. We'll see how she smokes. p


----------



## JuanOrez

It's another Carter Hall night for me. Gonna finish this pouch and then move on to something else. Maybe Prince Albert?


----------



## Mante

Peterson Irish Flake. Hmmmmm, nice indeed but I'm not feeling that the praise it has earned in the past is valid to my palate. Need to try this with a different drink as the stout I had muted this one. Lesson learnt.


----------



## craig_o

Some Sterling Tavern (again.). Enjoying the first brief foray into fall temperatures...


----------



## WWhermit

Rolando's Own in a Savinelli Tundra today. I'm trying to use up some of my 20 open blends before I pop open a cellared blend. I'm finding it increasingly difficult to stay away from the Solani Aged Burley Flake and Escudo that's been calling to me lately!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Troutman22

Tried out my stash from MarkC of Opening Night. Thanks for the leaf brother, it is superb.


----------



## freestoke

The Paper Plate Potpourri is particularly potent now, with lots of IF, Bayou Morning Flake, Lagonda, Nightcap and such in there. Enjoying a pretty decent nic hit with the FourDot pot! Not bad at all. ipe:


----------



## DanR

Ennerdale Flake tonight that I got as a gift from CWL. Never had it before. This stuff is fantastic!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Ennerdale Flake tonight that I got as a gift from CWL. Never had it before. This stuff is fantastic!


Ain't it though!? ipe: Think I'll smoke some along with you. ipe:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Ain't it though!? ipe: Think I'll smoke some along with you. ipe:


Cool. Cheers!


----------



## MrRogers

Smoked a bowl of Connoisseurs flake in an estate freehand Peterson throughout the day. Skipped dessert and went for an aromatic this evening; Mcellands Just Plain Nuts in a mario grandi.

MrR


----------



## WWhermit

PS Luxury Twist Flake today in a Savinelli Canadian. Excellent choice I made, by the way! It was very pleasing.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of Marlin Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I have been so busy today that I did not have an opportunity to have my afternoon cigar,:boohoo: but my pipes were very much needed. The Stonehaven was "what the doctor ordered"; it was so very creamy and delicious. The Stonehaven is now 12 months old and the age made it better. The Marlin Flake followed by the Stonehaven blended so well in tastes; it was a continuous flow of delicious flavors.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew which made this an enjoyable evening.:drinking:


----------



## WWhermit

Today I had a big bowl of McClelland's 2035 in a Boswell chubby apple. It was fantastic!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nachman

Had a Dunhill day today. First Royal Yacht, then London Mixture, then MM 965.


----------



## DanR

I'm having H&H 10 to Midnight that CWL sent me. 

I am really enjoying the Latakia flavor in this one, along with the sweetness that comes through in the retrohale. It comes in a really cool cake that you break apart and rub out. It billows with smoke. I just find myself puffing too fast because the body is a little weak (hard to believe with all this smoke). If Russ would beef up the body in this one, it'd be my favorite smoke right now!


----------



## Wildone

a med. bowl of penzance....nice


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Had a Dunhill day today. First Royal Yacht, then London Mixture, then MM 965.


Been looking at some RY. That good stuff?


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Been looking at some RY. That good stuff?


Kyle, it's terrific and has a nice nic kick to it. I probably smoke it once a week at least. I wish I had known yesterday that you've never tried it... Nonetheless, I highly recommend it!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Kyle, it's terrific and has a nice nic kick to it. I probably smoke it once a week at least. I wish I had known yesterday that you've never tried it... Nonetheless, I highly recommend it!


Dan I gotta stop asking about tobaccos with you hangin' around :lol:
If I'm not careful you'll send me a whole new cellar.

No worries, I need something to put on the birthday list. I think that'll make the cut. By the reviews it gets, I almost picture it as a more sophisticated (palate-wise) verson of uni flake. That kind of raisiny/plum taste. Is that pretty accurate or am I way out in left field?


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Dan I gotta stop asking about tobaccos with you hangin' around :lol:
> If I'm not careful you'll send me a whole new cellar.
> 
> No worries, I need something to put on the birthday list. I think that'll make the cut. By the reviews it gets, I almost picture it as a more sophisticated (palate-wise) verson of uni flake. That kind of raisiny/plum taste. Is that pretty accurate or am I way out in left field?


You're right on target. If a raisin could kick your ass, it would be called Royal Yacht. And it blows Uni Flake away IMO.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> You're right on target. If a raisin could kick your ass, it would be called Royal Yacht. And it blows Uni Flake away IMO.


Good! I've always been kinda iffy of uni. Seems way too bland to me. I'm excited to pick some of this up!


----------



## JuanOrez

karatekyle said:


> Good! I've always been kinda iffy of uni. Seems way too bland to me. I'm excited to pick some of this up!


Hmm. All this talk of ass kicking gets me excited (and the fact that I also agree that uni is a little weak). Looks like my next order to P&C will include some RY. It sounds just like a baccy I could really enjoy.

Kyle: As an FYI I went to Augie in Sioux Falls for undergrad. Just noticed you live in Southy D. I spent many o drunk nights visiting SDSU for parties back in the day.


----------



## CWL

Wonder why I never thought of this before, but I just did a parfait load of 1/3 FVF on top of 2/3 Stonehaven in my Savinelli bamboo Dublin Autograph. 

Both subtle and in-your-face, I could taste each individual tobacco while also getting a new flavor from the combination. A really sweet smoke.

I'm definitely going to be combining these again.


----------



## shotokun16

Boswell Berry Cobbler in my car...Smells soo good and sweet that i had to remove the cigar smells from my car lastnight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Hal O' The Wynd in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob.p I decided that I wanted exceptional flavors this evening so I dug out my big fat wide pipe. I folded and stuffed the bottom half of this pipe and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half. I prepared this pipe in the morning for my evening smoke (I wanted the FVF to dry out a bit).:nod: I used Neill Archer Roan's Chamber Geometry technique consisting of the "(combustion, distillation and condensation zones)". I lit a pin-point area on the right side of the bowl creating a very small "combustion zone" and thereby sipped on my pipe exuding a delicious flavor pattern; it was outstanding this evening, yielding 21/4 hours of joy.:hippie: The HOTW was also great this evening with a continuation of delicious flavors. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Kirkland's Pale Ale" brew and I had a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> Been looking at some RY. That good stuff?


Royal Yacht is ...well, different. It is an aged Virginia with a light rum cure, but it is not sweet. It has more in common, tastewise with Irish Flake than it does with other Virginias. It has a good dose of nicotine. I think it may be an acquired taste, but since there is nothing quite like it, I think everyone should try it.
Oops. I just read on and saw DanR had answered your question, and a good answer it was too.


----------



## karatekyle

JuanOrez said:


> Hmm. All this talk of ass kicking gets me excited (and the fact that I also agree that uni is a little weak). Looks like my next order to P&C will include some RY. It sounds just like a baccy I could really enjoy.
> 
> Kyle: As an FYI I went to Augie in Sioux Falls for undergrad. Just noticed you live in Southy D. I spent many o drunk nights visiting SDSU for parties back in the day.


I looked very hard at them! Augie's campus is like 15 min from my house, I live in Brandon (east of sufu). They have a great music program and a good bio department. Thing is, I wanted a great bio department and a good music program. And I'm glad you've been up here! I love SDSU. And hobo days (daze) gets pretty wild if you ever experienced that.



Nachman said:


> Royal Yacht is ...well, different. It is an aged Virginia with a light rum cure, but it is not sweet. It has more in common, tastewise with Irish Flake than it does with other Virginias. It has a good dose of nicotine. I think it may be an acquired taste, but since there is nothing quite like it, I think everyone should try it.
> Oops. I just read on and saw DanR had answered your question, and a good answer it was too.


Ah very interesting Nick. Thanks for the feedback, you and Dan have peaked my interest. Its VA and burley, right? I think the burley in Uni is what I don't like. But I love aged virginia. I'm hoping it tastes a little more like VA than bur.


----------



## freestoke

DGTing some Dunhill Flake. Had to run a couple of errands not long after I lit it and switched to Erinmore in a cob for the drive. The relight didn't seem to hurt it at all! Washing it down with some top shelp Old Milwaukee. :tu


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> I'm hoping it tastes a little more like VA than bur.


I don't know...tastes like both at times. If you don't like it, I'll trade you for something. :tu I'm a little short on RY at the moment, down to my last tin, but I'm smoking a lot of other things and wasn't going to order any more for a while. Just letting you know there's an escape clause!


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I don't know...tastes like both at times. If you don't like it, I'll trade you for something. :tu I'm a little short on RY at the moment, down to my last tin, but I'm smoking a lot of other things and wasn't going to order any more for a while. Just letting you know there's an escape clause!


Ill remember that, Jim! Thanks brother!


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> DGTing some Dunhill Flake. Had to run a couple of errands not long after I lit it and switched to Erinmore in a cob for the drive. The relight didn't seem to hurt it at all! Washing it down with some top *shelp *Old Milwaukee. :tu


Top "shelp" may be right, or perhaps "schlep". Either way, that's *nasty*!

Of course, I've never tried it with Erinmore, so I best shut up now...

:ss


----------



## Nick S.

ProbateGeek said:


> Top "shelp" may be right, or perhaps "schlep". Either way, that's *nasty*!
> 
> Of course, I've never tried it with Erinmore, so I best shut up now...
> 
> :ss


I prefer the top shelf Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> I prefer the top shelf Pabst Blue Ribbon


A man with taste. Certainly another prince among beers, lording over all those inferior brews with the other the top shelf(p)ers, Schlitz, National Bohemian, Hamm's, Lucky Lager, Black Label... Think I'll have another and fire up some PA. Gotta change into my smokin' t-shirt. :beerchug:


----------



## keen smoke

Wessex Brigade Campaign in a Bjarne bulldog, great smoke (and strong..)


----------



## DanR

Rattray's Red Rapp in a Sav 4 dot. Rogue American Amber on the side. Heaven on earth!


----------



## bullofspadez

Tried some Double Fantasy in a cob...very sweet and decent tasting... sometimes got some grassy type taste, but that could have been a bad mix with the flavored coffee(merry's caramel cream) that I was drinking.


----------



## jfserama

Some McC's Christmas Cheer 2008. Didn't wow me, but it was a pleasant smoke. I was also coming off a 10 hour work day since 6am this morning, so maybe I need to give it a chance when I'm actually awake.


----------



## karatekyle

Had an okay bowl of UF in an awesome peterson killarney. Brewing up some coffee to clear they ash outta my throat, then reading the rest of St. Augustine's _On Free Choice of the Will_


----------



## Troutman22

Finished a container of Opening Night.


----------



## MrRogers

Smoked out for the first time in years. No pipe tonight. Had a bowl of sterling 1776 Tavern this afternoon that left behind a weird mouthfeel. May try a cob and some evening stroll in a little bit. First pipe of the day tomorrow will be connoisseur's flake in a ser jacopo. Plan on stopping home on my lunchbreak tomorrow to grab my order from Park Lane. Looking forward to trying Red Paramour which I hear is incredible. 

MrR


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Jackknife Plug in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob.p This evening I did not like the JackKnife Plug; I found it to be harsh and not smooth at all. I have only smoked this tobacco a few times but this evening it was terrible. The Penzance was excellent and smoked so well in this big tall pipe. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was an OK evening.:martini:


----------



## bullofspadez

Esoterica Margate in a Charatan Canadian. Stared off wonderful, mid bowl was Meh, and started getting better towards the end...still have a little to finish.


----------



## freestoke

Ya know, sometimes I think this Scotch Flake Aromatic is the best tobacco there is. It really smokes great, it really does. Got a huge musketball stuffed into the Four Dot pot and it just burns so nice. Mellow. Tasty. And some connoisseur's delight, Old Milwaukee.


----------



## Max_Power

Went back and revisited Escudo tonight in my McCarter hawkbill. I love this pipe so much, but I digress.

The first few times I tried escudo, I was very new to the pipe and didn't really enjoy it. Been on a bit of a VaPer kick these past few weeks so I pulled 2 coins out and got them dry overnight. Lit up this bowl after dinner and it pretty much knocked my socks off. What a great smoke.

In the spirit of revisiting things I didn't care for much at first, I've got some penzance drying right now for a late night smoke or for tomorrow. Hope my feelings change for this one as well.


----------



## JuanOrez

Had some 1776 Tavern and loved it as usual. =)


----------



## DanR

So my wife took me out for sushi tonight, which was great. To top it off, my fortune cookie said something along the lines of "be prepared for a special surprise tonight" (I know, fortune cookies at Japanese restaurants don't make sense do they - but I don't write this stuff). Anyway, my wife says, I might make that fortune come true for you... :rockon: Needless to say, I won't be with you for too long tonight fellas!!

I needed something powerful, so I mixed some H&H 10 to Midnight (which has a great flavor) with an equal amount of Tambo. I'm calling it 10 to bliss!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Max_Power said:


> Went back and revisited Escudo tonight in my McCarter hawkbill. I love this pipe so muchThe first few times I tried escudo, I was very new to the pipe and didn't really enjoy it. Been on a bit of a VaPer kick these past few weeks so I pulled 2 coins out and got them dry overnight. Lit up this bowl after dinner and it pretty much knocked my socks off. What a great smoke.


Thanks, Chris. I was on my first Escudo binge last week, and I think I too will "revisit" it tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## JuanOrez

DanR said:


> So my wife took me out for sushi tonight, which was great. To top it off, my fortune cookie said something along the lines of "be prepared for a special surprise tonight" (I know, fortune cookies at Japanese restaurants don't make sense do they - but I don't write this stuff). Anyway, my wife says, I might make that fortune come true for you... :rockon: Needless to say, I won't be with you for too long tonight fellas!!
> 
> I needed something powerful, so I mixed some H&H 10 to Midnight (which has a great flavor) with an equal amount of Tambo. I'm calling it 10 to bliss!


Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## kneepa

I'm enjoying a bowl of Darkbirdseye topped with a bit of PA.
In the gentleman cob churchwarden.


----------



## Troutman22

Last nights bowl was Christmas Cheer 2003 in a Sav. :faint:


----------



## Nick S.

Started with some Bob's Chocolate Flake, up next is some Lagonda...


----------



## MrRogers

Had some SG commonwealth in a castello this afternoon. Finishing off the night with some Park Lane red Paramour in my new Mario Grandi right now. 
MrR


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.p It has been several months since I last had London Mixture and it was great this evening; I especially liked the no nonsense tobacco flavors from this tobacco. This tobacco had power but was not overpowering, the flavors were distinct without being harsh; dang-it, it "hit the spot".:hippie: I enjoyed shaving slivers off the Grousemoor Plug, letting it dry out for 1/2 hour and packing my Country Gentleman; the personal preparation that I gave this tobacco enhanced my smoking experience this evening. This is a strange tobacco and I really am not able to classify it to my liking, but it has a taste and burn that is very pleasurable for me; when I sip on this blend I am constantly teased with a slew of very subtle flavors that are never the same-it is an adventure!:hmm: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and this was a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Union Square earlier; getting ready to load up a bowl of FVF now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob followed by a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I prepared the Twist Flake in the morning which gave it an opportunity to dry out a bit and it was great this evening resulting in a nice 2 hour smoke. It has been a long time since I last smoked Westminster and it was good right off the truck, but it was better this evening. My Westminster has more than a years age on it and I only have what is left of my original 50gm tin; what am I going to do when it is gone because I have no extra-dang-it I can't buy everything.:dunno: Right now I am tapped out and will be saving up for the holidays so I will have to use what is left of my Westminster sparingly. I topped off my smokes with a small glass of brandy and this was a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Enjoying a bowl of Solani: Aged Burley Flake in one of my own currently.
Have another loaded with G&H Dark Birdseye, a faster smoke for half-time of tonight's game, which can be stretched longer if it's a blowout.

A couple Brooklyn Lager tallboys to round things out, and I'm a happy man!


----------



## DanR

Sitting outside in shorts and a t-shirt enjoying the beautiful weather here in south Texas. Squadron Leader is burning in my Boswell pipe, and a Rogue American Ale is by my side. Those dudes in Oregon make some awesome beer!


----------



## freestoke

Had my Old Milwaukees early with some Reiner LGF. Turning in early tonight.


----------



## astripp

FVF in my Peterson


----------



## Max_Power

Veermaster in my McCarter hawk as I go through every VaPer in my collection this week. For my tastes, I prefer anni kake or McC 2015. But it's better than LNF.

I am loving tangy-sweet-spicy lately.


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Sitting outside in shorts and a t-shirt enjoying the beautiful weather here in south Texas. Squadron Leader is burning in my Boswell pipe, and a Rogue American Ale is by my side. Those dudes in Oregon make some awesome beer!


Come on up for a visit, Dan! I hear Hopworks Urban Brewery calling your name!










We can treat you to some good Portland high-caloric liquid lunch...

p


----------



## karatekyle

Was planning to bowl-up some louisiana red but ended up trying out the "texas tea" instead (thanks DanR for both!!). Wasn't in an aro mood (don't get me wrong, I still love a good aromatic tobacco but tonight just didn't feel like an aro night) but I thought the GF might join me. She didn't. As I walked around campus sipping a tobacco I wasn't in the mood for, I realized I really liked what was in my pipe. It was SUPER mild yet not tasteless, and had a cool sweet smell like ice cream. Almost minty cool without the mint taste. Funny how there's no such thing as a bad pipeful. Even when I think I'm not in the mood for something, I enjoy it! A great evening ipe:


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on up for a visit, Dan! I hear Hopworks Urban Brewery calling your name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can treat you to some good Portland high-caloric liquid lunch...
> 
> p


Oooh, that looks like my kinda place right there!!

I'll take one of each, but let's start with that Imperial Red with 100+ IBUs. That'd take the enamel right off our teeth!


----------



## JuanOrez

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on up for a visit, Dan! I hear Hopworks Urban Brewery calling your name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can treat you to some good Portland high-caloric liquid lunch...
> 
> p


Dear God and baby Jesus. DE...LISH...US...

:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Nick S.

Workin' on the bottom of my tin of Lagonda... For some reason there is a lot of "dust" in the bottom of my tin...


----------



## JuanOrez

Nick S. said:


> Workin' on the bottom of my tin of Lagonda... For some reason there is a lot of "dust" in the bottom of my tin...


I actually had a lot of "dust" in my tin as well. Almost a concerning amount to be honest. I thought I just got a weird tin.


----------



## Troutman22

Smoked a bowl of GL Pease- Montgomery on the way home from work tonight. One of the blandest straight VA's ive smoked. Wont be ordering any for future cellaring.


----------



## Nick S.

Troutman22 said:


> Smoked a bowl of GL Pease- Montgomery on the way home from work tonight. One of the blandest straight VA's ive smoked. Wont be ordering any for future cellaring.


Interesting, I have that one on my "to try" list, it reads very well... I may have to rethink this one...



> I actually had a lot of "dust" in my tin as well. Almost a concerning amount to be honest. I thought I just got a weird tin.


Hmmm, maybe we should carry this over to the October thread and see if anyone else had this issue...


----------



## gibson_es

Smoked from morton most of the day in my dunhill root briar, tobacco has been sitting in a jar sense febuary.

Switched pace, smoking boswell christmas cookie in a bent carry, this tobacco has alao been sitting in a jar sense febuary.

Fall is here, starting to get a little cold-ish at night here, that means cigar season is over and pipe season is here!


----------



## astripp

FVF in my Peterson 999.


----------



## bullofspadez

Great bowl of Erinmore Flake in my gurgle buddy Dr. Grabow.


----------



## Garin

Yep, Erinmore Flake for me too. It was an excellent evening for strolling through the streets of Princeton puffing merrily on a pipe. Afterwards, it was a couple of pints and a sandwich at Triumph. A man could get used to this kind of civilization. Too bad I must return to the Frozen North in two short weeks...


----------



## JuanOrez

I was in the mood for an aro so I had a bowl of RLP-6 in my country gentleman cob w/forever stem.


----------



## MrRogers

Started the day with some Evening Stroll in a MM cob. After lunch had some SG commonwealth in a big Mario Grandi. About to wrap the day with some Park Lane red paramour in a new Mario grandi.

Peter


----------



## Sblumberjack

Last night was the monthly pipe club meeting and it was meerschaum night. I tried the tin of Peterson's Sweet Killarney I recently purchased from smokingpipes and loved it. 

I also was had some Balkan Sobranie that one of the guys brought. It was the last production before the current re-release. I can see why people are so excited about the new issue of it.

Both of whch I enjoyed in my Altinok meer.


----------



## Nick S.

I think I'm going to dip into the Black Mallory tonight, I can't wait, it smells awesome...


----------



## DanR

H&H Louisiana Red in my newly restored Peterson Tankard - it looks like a million bucks and smokes great, thanks to the advice I got from Nick S. and Karatekyle! Check out Kyle's pipe restoration thread for pictures...


----------



## JuanOrez

I'm going to have a bowl of some newly acquired FVF.


----------



## JuanOrez

Bah...can't get the pics to work.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> H&H Louisiana Red in my newly restored Peterson Tankard - it looks like a million bucks and smokes great, thanks to the advice I got from Nick S. and Karatekyle! Check out Kyle's pipe restoration thread for pictures...


Nick and Dan get all the props on this one. My idea was to paint it black :doh: That pipe really did turn out beautifully, great restoration job!

Tonight, I enjoyed some macB navy flake in a wonderful peterson 1/8 bent zulu from Dan himself! I seem to find that navy flake is a hair too wet for me, even when bone dry. Blame the virginias I guess. Tonight I decided to try it in a bent pipe to see if that would resolve the moisture problem. It did, of course! Looking forward to finishing this tin with a wonderful new pipe :thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of McClelland 2045 in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX.p Recently I picked up a Dublin pipe from Bob Davison (Davison Pipes) and this pipe is a great smoker. This was my first experience with 2045 and I found it delightful; it reminded me of a weaker version of Frog Morton.:hippie: I dug out my big pipe, packed it to the hilt with Penzance and proceeded to sip this delicious tobacco for 2 hours; it was pure enjoyment. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## Nick S.

Had 2 bowls of LTF (thanks to Kyle's poll) and finally finished my review of it... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...00481-peter-stokkebye-luxury-twist-flake.html


----------



## gibson_es

Nothin in the day, smoked 2 bowls of holiday spirit 2009, only got about 3 bowls worth left so i switched to christmas cookie. Goes great with shocktop pumpkin wheat!


----------



## Troutman22

Christmas Cheer 2003 in my Sav Natty.


----------



## Nick S.

Had some Solani Virginia flake, the perique pepperiness really comes through in this. I think I'm gonna continue on with the Black Mallory next.


----------



## smokingstockholmer

Finishing the day with a bowl of Peterson´s Irish Flake while putting up the pictures of the last pipes from my grandfather´s collection on my blog. Not a great fan of Irish Flake to be honest.


----------



## Nick S.

smokingstockholmer said:


> Finishing the day with a bowl of Peterson´s Irish Flake while putting up the pictures of the last pipes from my grandfather´s collection on my blog. *Not a great fan of Irish Flake to be honest*.


I'm not either, I prefer Kendal Kentucky over Irish Flake.


----------



## smokingstockholmer

Nick S. said:


> I'm not either, I prefer Kendal Kentucky over Irish Flake.


Guess I have to try that one then.


----------



## DanR

HV in my BC Super Jr Calabash. Sublime!


----------



## Kodos44

I've been hammering Bob's Chocolate Flake lately. PS LTF/LBF in between that. Everything else is aging, although I have 4 or 5 tins of other stuff opened:frusty: 
Right now it's 40 degrees here. I'm about to hit the porch with more BCF and a nice big mug of hot chocolate. I'm going to need to pick up more BCF ...... they are predicting a long cold winter. :clap2:

Scott


----------



## Nachman

Started with Royal Yacht, then MM965 and then popped open a tin of Key Largo and rubbed out a flake and smoked it in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

Scotch Flake Aromatic in the Mayfair.


----------



## MarkC

FVF. I'm not sure why, but ever since I started with the cigars, FVF has been even better. Anyone else start with cigars and notice a change in the way some pipe tobaccos taste? I've always been a Virginia nut, but now the flavor range seems broader, with deeper notes, and the sweetness has really increased. Maybe I'm just wired funny...


----------



## kneepa

I'm finishing the night with a bowl of PA in a G.Tinskey
A bowl of Pirate Cake earlier in my cob.
A mixture of Thuoac Lao and PA in another cob.
Started the day with a back to back smoke of Charing Cross, in
the Peterson. 
Toque snuff complimented the day.


----------



## karatekyle

Looking forward to a pipe right now. Been drinking some classic black tea, iced. Thinking this might go well with a rich VA or VaBur. Maybe even a VaPer. The milky-smoothness might really compliment the perique spice.


----------



## DanR

kneepa said:


> Toque snuff complimented the day.


Cool, another snuff taker!

I just finished a small bowl of royal yacht (it's gorgeous here today, like 72 degrees and clear blue skies), and I'm topping it off with a quick hit of Molen's Gingerbread snuff before I head back to work.


----------



## kneepa

DanR said:


> Cool, another snuff taker!


Have not tried the gingerbread. I'm a big fan of_, Mettaijer _snuff.
Tonight a bowl of PA ... before that in the Pete, some Yenigje Highlander
Gonna light a bowl of Dark Birdseye before bed.... most likely start the day 
with this. Along with the mornin pinch of Peach (Toque).


----------



## Troutman22

SG Medium Flake in my Dunhill Prince. Celebrating a wedding I attended today.


----------



## karatekyle

kneepa said:


> Toque snuff complimented the day.





DanR said:


> Cool, another snuff taker!


Whats a good "first snuff" to try? Brand? Scent? I'm looking to try it out.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I really love my Tinderbox Dublin and it smoked my 965 so well; much better than my corncobs. I thought that there would be no difference in tobacco flavor between a briar and corncobs, but I have discovered that that is not the case.:der: Up until this time I have spent my limited funds on tobacco, but I now realize that I will need to get some additional briar pipes. I dug out my big pipe and folded and stuffed the bottom half and rubbed out the top half of this pipe with my Twist Flake; it was delicious resulting in 21/4 hours of joy.:clap2: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and it was a fantastic evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Nachman

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I really love my Tinderbox Dublin and it smoked my 965 so well; much better than my corncobs. I thought that there would be no difference in tobacco flavor between a briar and corncobs, but I have discovered that that is not the case.


I agree. Tobacco tastes milder and more "airy" in a cob. The only tobacco I smoke on a regular basis in a cob is a cigar leaf blend. I just like intense flavours and cobs tend to take the edge off. For someone who likes mild flavours, they might be preferable.:behindsofa:


----------



## kneepa

kneepa said:


> some Yenigje Highlander.


 Again in the Pete, its my Latakia pipe. now im finishing the night with a bowl of 3Ps in my Meer.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> I agree. Tobacco tastes milder and more "airy" in a cob. The only tobacco I smoke on a regular basis in a cob is a cigar leaf blend. I just like intense flavours and cobs tend to take the edge off. For someone who likes mild flavours, they might be preferable.:behindsofa:


Nick! You are absolutely correct about the difference and it was a complete surprise to me; my 965 has never tasted better.:banghead: I am hoping that Puff Forum selects a Poker design for their pipe (I love the Poker shape even though I don't have one) and that I have the available funds to get one.:juggle:


----------



## Mante

Peterson Irish Flake. You know what? I smoked it in a cob for a change but not because of this discussion. The moons must be aligned or something. LOL.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bowl of peterson luxury blend. Enjoyed that. Try it with orange pekoe tea, they work great together. Then a bowl of LBF. Gosh I love that stuff. The aroma when I light it up is divine. Topped it off with a partagas short. Yes, I had a cigar! Met some new friends at the smoker's gazebo. Long story short, we have 2 new "likes" on the pipe club page and one more on deck! It was a great evening!


----------



## hxcmassacre

some 1776 tavern in a savinelli pipe


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: My FVF came from my last jar and is now 12 months old and it was delicious tonight. I have not tried my new FVF, but my aged blend was so very flavorful; I could taste a creamy raisin flavor that was fantastic.:yo: I sipped on my big pipe slowly and enjoyed this smoke for 2 hours; what a pleasure. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## karatekyle

A bowl of christmas cookie as I walked around with the girlfriend. It was a beautiful night.


----------



## Nachman

I love salt, but there comes a point where too much salt is too much of a good thing. I feel the same way about Latakia. There are two blends that always remind me that too much Latakia is too much of a good thing: SG Commonwealth Mixture and Dunhill Nightcap. It has been about fifteen years since I smoked Nightcap so I thought I should try it again and see if my tastes had changed so tonight I popped open a tin. Nope, still too much Latakia for me.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> I love salt, but there comes a point where too much salt is too much of a good thing. I feel the same way about Latakia. There are two blends that always remind me that too much Latakia is too much of a good thing: SG Commonwealth Mixture and Dunhill Nightcap. It has been about fifteen years since I smoked Nightcap so I thought I should try it again and see if my tastes had changed so tonight I popped open a tin. Nope, still too much Latakia for me.


The perique exacerbates the overblending of nightcap. Without the perique, it would be good every now and again. Its too much for me too. I have to give it some serious air before I take a flame to it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Old Gowrie in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: It has been a month since I last had Old Gowrie and it was great this evening. I followed up with Oriental Flake and it transitioned well from my first smoke; the flavors were distinct and delicious.:thumb: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Mante

Peterson Irish Flake. I'm on a bender with this & about to run out. Oh I know....TAD to the rescue! LOL:dance:


----------



## JuanOrez

Angler's Dream by Russ O. and loving it. If you like Carter Hall or other OTC type blends, give it a shot.


----------



## DanR

I pulled out some Penzance to send to my newbie trade victim tonight, and lo and behold its grown crystals! Had to load a bowl myself. I'm having a Penzance party in my pipe!


----------



## kneepa

5:00 am this should be in the goodmornin thread but, its my tonights smoke.
A 50/50 Redwoods & PA.. I tend to add PA to smokes I not care too much for...like redwoods. 
In a cob.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of McClelland 2045 in a MM Country Gentleman corncob followed by a combination of SG FVF and Stonehaven in a Savinelli 606 EX.p I had recently gotten the 2045 and this was my second try at this blend and it again reminded me so much of Frog Morton but a much milder version. It is still too early for me to make a judgement, but I seem to feel that I prefer the stronger blend of Frog Morton; yet tonights 2045 was delicious.:nod: I was feeling adventureous this evening and I dug out my big pipe folded and stuffed the bottom with 3/4 of Stonehaven and topped it off with SG FVF. I had read a post on Puff Forum about a member combining these two tobaccos in different ratios than I used but I said to myself "why not give it a try". So I sat back, sipped of my big pipe and the flavors were absolutely mindboggling and all I can say is WoW!:hippie: I will definitely do this again. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew which resulted in a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: I went digging thru my stash and came across my Balkan Supreme. I had this blend in a baggie and since I had not smoked it in many months-it was a little on the dry side; yet I packed my big pipe. Surprisingly, the Balkan Supreme was delicious.:hippie: I sipped on my pipe and enjoyed nearly 2 hours of enjoyment. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and it was a very good evening.:martini:


----------



## freestoke

Xodar's "Tilbury -- delicious!" inspired me to dig some out and plant it in the Dana Bari. It is rather good, isn't it? Having that with some esoteric Old Milwaukee.


----------



## gahdzila

I bought a tin of C&D Burley Flake #1 several months back. At the time, I found it to be flat on flavor. I've been slowly working through the tin by mixing it with other stuff - namely, it seems to work really well to dilute overly strong cloying aeros, and to add body and a little extra nic.

I learned long ago (in my cigar smoking) that tastes can change and develop over time. I'm getting pretty low on BF#1 now, and it's been a while since I smoked it straight, so I loaded up half a bowl in a briar to test the waters. I can maybe taste a little nuttiness....it's reminds me of raw peanuts, no sweetness, no saltiness, kinda bland. And I have to reach to taste that. So, yeah, it's pretty much how I remember, kinda bland flavor, but a nice body and mouthfeel. Nonetheless, I think I'll order another tin with my next order to keep it around for blending, as it works really well for that.

Up next, some more of the Lord Methely's that Jim sent me, mixed half and half with BF#1.


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Flake. YUM!


----------



## Max_Power

I've got 2 coins of escudo drying out right now for a late night smoke tonight in the McCarter hawkbill.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Max_Power said:


> I've got 2 coins of escudo drying out right now for a late night smoke tonight in the McCarter hawkbill.


Escudo sounds mighty tempting tonight. I obviously don't need much convincing...

p


----------



## JuanOrez

1776 Tavern. Mmm, mmm, goooood.


----------



## MarkC

I've been on an Orlik Golden Sliced streak the last few days.


----------



## Cpuless

Enjoyed a delicious bowl of 18 month old Penzance yesterday while viewing the beautiful fall foliage. These days will come to an end soon and my winter hiatus from pipe smoking will sadly begin.


----------



## gahdzila

Goedewaagen. I got this from a tobacconist in New Orleans, a blend he made with real Louisiana perique which he sources directly from the farm. I have no idea what else is in it. I assume he put some kind of topping on it as well (as it's fairly sweet), and at least a generous helping of something with PG, as it's sticky wet and doesn't dry much when left out. I have to cut it with something fairly dry to be able to satisfactorily smoke it (tonight, that's C&D Burley Flake #1). It has a very distinctive pungent-spicy slightly sweet aroma. I enjoy it, it's decent enough stuff, I suppose, but I don't reach for it often and I doubt I'll be buying any more. I bought somewhere around 3 ounces of it close to a year ago and I've still got some left.


----------



## gahdzila

(in my Dr Grabow Big Pipe, BTW).


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl consisting of 3/4 Stonehaven and 1/4 of SG FVF in a MM General corncob.p The more I smoke this Tinderbox Dublin the more I like it; needless to say my 965 was excellent this evening. I folded and stuffed 3/4 bowl of Stonehaven in my big tall pipe and topped it off with 1/4 bowl of SG FVF; again, folded and stuffed.:hippie: I had tried this combination before and it was great and I can say that it was fabulous this evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## The Mad Professor

I finished off a heaping bowl of Kendal Kentucky I've been nursing all day to finally try some FVF for this first time tonight (thanks to CWL!). It was quite good but different from the other VAs I've had, very sweet but good and strong. And like the Stonehaven I had the other day, it got better through the bowl. Can't wait to sample it some more!


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night at 9 in the morning...


----------



## asmartbull

Stoney in a Savi


----------



## SmoknTaz

McB Dark Twist in a Dr. G bent!


----------



## karatekyle

Had a rough day. Bullseye in my nording, comfort food. We'll see if that will put a smile on my face.


----------



## gahdzila

Work wasn't bad at all today. Dunhill Royal Yacht in a pipe I got on clearance from Jack at Sterling. He called it "Greek Smooth", but it has "Italy" stamped on the shank LOL. I guess the shape is tomato? though it's not quite as bulbous as other tomatoes I've seen pics of.


----------



## karatekyle

Well, I'm smiling. My bowl of LBF burned straight to the bottom without a single match touching it. I tell ya, I couldn't get this Nording to under-perform if I TRIED. I hope my son smokes pipe. If so, this thing is going to get willed to him. But if she keeps smoking this well, he'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead teeth. Truly a treasure amongst my collection.

Oh! And topped it off with a pinch of christmas pudding in each nostril. Great snuff, too bad it only lasts a few minutes.


----------



## slystogie

Just finished two bowls of McClellands Black Shag, one in my St. Claude Bulldog and one in my Meyers Bulldog.


----------



## T-Bacco

It's Macbaren dark twist tonight for me. Planning on two bowls back to back.


----------



## Max_Power

Had a hearth & home sampler show up today, so I'm starting to work my way through all 6 blends. Just had a bowl of classic burley cake in a cob and now I have 5 vapers to try out. smoking some Virginia spice right now, and I plan on getting some of AJ's vaper and Rolando's own in before the night is done.


----------



## Nick S.

Started off with some Solani Virginia Flake, maybe some Brown Bogie next...


----------



## karatekyle

Gunna break into a bowl of royal yacht. I'm quite excited about this tabak.


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> Gunna break into a bowl of royal yacht. I'm quite excited about this tabak.


After you've had a few bowls, give us a review.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> After you've had a few bowls, give us a review.


I'll definitely do that!

Tonights thoughts: Tin aroma was very wine-y. A plum/raisin and whiskey sort of smell. Taste was spectacular. It was everything I was looking for when I decided to buy a tin. Nutritious but with the flavor to back it up (which I've been unable to find until now). This tin will replace irish oak in my rotation. No thoughts yet on taste profile, haven't smoked enough to comfortably review its finer flavors. But I will say it has a very "full" taste. Some strong tobaccos remind me of deli cut turkey. Very mild taste but with the protein to fill you up. I hate that, its so disappointing to be full without the flavor associated with "filling" foods. Royal yacht is like a steak with red wine sauce and mushrooms. Rich, robust, mildly sweet and earthy. Something that makes you taste "full" before you actually feel full. Truly a spectacular blend.


----------



## ShortFuse

Colts American Blend aromatic - very sweet and fruity, but it sure hit the spot!


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> I'll definitely do that!
> 
> Tonights thoughts: Tin aroma was very wine-y. A plum/raisin and whiskey sort of smell. Taste was spectacular. It was everything I was looking for when I decided to buy a tin. Nutritious but with the flavor to back it up (which I've been unable to find until now). This tin will replace irish oak in my rotation. No thoughts yet on taste profile, haven't smoked enough to comfortably review its finer flavors. But I will say it has a very "full" taste. Some strong tobaccos remind me of deli cut turkey. Very mild taste but with the protein to fill you up. I hate that, its so disappointing to be full without the flavor associated with "filling" foods. Royal yacht is like a steak with red wine sauce and mushrooms. Rich, robust, mildly sweet and earthy. Something that makes you taste "full" before you actually feel full. Truly a spectacular blend.


Great analogy. Royal Yacht is one of my favorites.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Great analogy. Royal Yacht is one of my favorites.


Thanks brother!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of Maple Street in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I recently smoked Balkan Supreme and it was delicious so I tried it again and it was a nice change from my normal rotation. The Maple Street added just the right amount of sweetness to make this a rewarding smoking evening.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a very nice evening.:martini:


----------



## Wallbright

LBF in a Savinelli Venezia. Great blend that I almost forgot about. I am currently looking to stock up sometime soon. I am thinking I will save up my monthly budget and place a huge PS order. This stuff is very good. I will break out the LNF this weekend hopefully. Both of these have a little over a years age on them.


----------



## karatekyle

Wallbright said:


> LBF in a Savinelli Venezia. Great blend that I almost forgot about. I am currently looking to stock up sometime soon. I am thinking I will save up my monthly budget and place a huge PS order. This stuff is very good. I will break out the LNF this weekend hopefully. Both of these have a little over a years age on them.


I love LBF. Looking forward to trying LTF, possibly later today! PS is good leaf.


----------



## gahdzila

I wanted a good dose of nic tonight, so a flake of Pete's IF in the Dr Grabow Omega was first on the menu. 

Sparking up some C&D Billy Bud in a MM Great Dane Spool now. I have decided that I don't like the looks of this pipe, but it does smoke good.


----------



## T-Bacco

drying out some FVF


----------



## BigBehr

Tonight I had some Bob's Choc Flake Thanks to Nick S. Out of my new Estate pipe from Nick as well! Might I say that bowl is bigger then it looks. All and all a great night Thanks Nick!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Contemplating some Erinmore Flake in my McIntosch Royal Indian. Thanks to freestoke, the ex-cigarette smoker. 

p


----------



## WWhermit

Trying to cut down on my open containers, so I'm using them up until I have less than 10. Today I finished up the PS LBF, and had a follow up of PS LTF. Both were excellent, and I'm now down to 12 open tins!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob.ipe: My Penzance now has 12 months of age on it and it was delicious. I packed my pipe to the brim with this wonderful tobacco, sat back in my easy chair, sipped on my tall glass of "Heineken" brew and enjoyed the evening.:drinking:


----------



## asmartbull

Last night I enjoyed some Stoney on a Four dot......

A nice smoke on a cold Fall evening...


----------



## nickpgoodman

Now that the weather has turned cold I am looking forward to enjoying a smoke tonight. I only have Burley Lite and Hazelnut to smoke right now, being new to the hobby I don't have bunch of tobacco quite yet  

If it's anything like my homebrewing hobby I could get a bit crazy here.


----------



## gahdzila

First up was IF, now enjoying some GH&Co Dark Flake scented in a clay.


----------



## jtree26

Just finished up a bowl of Stonehaven.


----------



## SmoknTaz

This evening I had a bowl of Rattray 7 Reserve.


----------



## Mante

Lagonda x 3 this afternoon for my review.....finally! LOL.


----------



## Nick S.

BigBehr said:


> Tonight I had some Bob's Choc Flake Thanks to Nick S. Out of my new Estate pipe from Nick as well! Might I say that bowl is bigger then it looks. All and all a great night Thanks Nick!


Yes, it does have a deceptive bowl... Glad you are enjoying it!

As for me, I am gonna smoke some OGS.


----------



## gahdzila

Starting off with Sterling Sweet Briar in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## DanR

McClelland Mixture No. 12 from 1990 that I received from BriarBrian. I think there's something to this aging thing! Holy smokes, this is great stuff. Sweet, smooth and spicy all at the same time.


----------



## The Mad Professor

After an 8 hour Lamaze class, and phoning back everyone today who called while I was there, I'm capping it off with a bowl of McC Town Topic (Premium Aro), purchased yesterday at my B&M.

Where's the liquor?...


----------



## Troutman22

My first bowl in 2 weeks. Damn chest colds. Xmas cheer 2003 in a Boswell. Tastes good to be back.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of Carter Hall in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: The 965 has such a delicious flavor in my Tinderbox; it "hit the spot". I packed my big pipe to the brim, sat back and enjoyed my Carter Hall for more than 2 hours.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM General corncob.ipe: I have been having a craving for this tobacco for several days and this evening I dug thru my stash and came up with what was left from my baggie. At first I did not think that I had enough to fill this big tall pipe, but I did it with a trickle left over; to do this again I will have to open a new jar.:hippie: I was very pleased with the delicious flavor of this tobacco; it "hit the spot" this evening. I topped off this smoke with a large hot mug of "Black Oolong Tea" and I had a nice relaxing evening.:tea:


----------



## Wallbright

I had a bowl of Sterling 1776 Tavern, which was very good, followed by a half bowl of PA Choice.


----------



## gibson_es

had a bowl of 1776 american patriot blend in my charatan. it wasnt very relaxing as i was very busy. tomorrow i will take time for another bowl of the same thing.


----------



## MarkC

Sitting here on my day off with a cat in my lap, Coltrane on the speakers, and Orlik Golden Sliced in the pipe. Life is good.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I was reading MarkC's post and it created a beautiful image; I haven't listened to Jazz in a long time.:der: So as I type, I am sitting back in my easy chair (unfortunately with no cat), listening to Dave Brubeck-Take Five on the speakers, ice cold "Guinness Draught" brew in my mug, and Stonehaven in my Tinderbox Dublin; dang-it, I could get used to this.:banana:


----------



## mata777

Just enjoyed a nice relaxing bowl of AJ's VaPer. Not bad. Need to try all the other stuff I bought.


----------



## asmartbull

Tonight I am enjoying some Vaginia Woods in a cob.
This combination just works for me...


----------



## DanR

Oh man, I so want to comment on that last post, but I won't...

I'm having some OGS tonight as I ready myself for the November Puff Club tobacco poll review. I wonder what wackiness I can come up with this time?

I'm smoking it in my McCarter flake pipe, which has a deceptively big bowl. I'm loving it!


----------



## ShortFuse

Mac Baren Royal blend in cob. Gotta keep my hands warm walking into work!


----------



## Nick S.

DanR said:


> *Oh man, I so want to comment on that last post, but I won't...*
> 
> I'm having some OGS tonight as I ready myself for the November Puff Club tobacco poll review. I wonder what wackiness I can come up with this time?
> 
> I'm smoking it in my McCarter flake pipe, which has a deceptively big bowl. I'm loving it!


I know, it took every bit of restraint I had to not comment on it...


----------



## karatekyle

Nick S. said:


> I know, it took every bit of restraint I had to not comment on it...


It disappoints me how much I still giggle at things like that. Once a middle schooler, always a middle schooler :lol:


----------



## Troutman22

> Starting off with Sterling Sweet Briar in a MM Diplomat.


I smoked an ounce of this underrated tobacco a little over a year ago and really enjoyed it.

I just finished off my gift of SG Medium Flake. It is a decent tobak but I tink I will stick to FVF for a SG straight VA.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Oh man, I so want to comment on that last post, but I won't...


You're a strong man, Dan! 

More Orlik Golden Sliced tonight; I don't think this tin is going to last the week...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a MM Great Dane Egg corncob followed by a bowl of McClelland 2045 in a MM Diplomat corncob.p I had been smoking Dunhill 965 several times in the last several weeks and the London Mixture was a nice change; it was delicious this evening. The 2045 transitioned so well from my Dunhill this evening and provided me with a nice flavor profile that was a varient of Frogmorton; it was great.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a large mug of "Bedtime Tea" and I had a relaxing evening.:tea:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Royal Yacht this evening on the deck. This one still packs a punch!


----------



## MarkC

FVF in my Castello (former) virgen billiard. It's already looking like a Castello loose woman billiard!


----------



## Andrewdk

Been a while since I posted on this thread.
Shortcut to Mushrooms. The latakia is not heavy but does occasionally dominate as does the black cav, for the majority of the half bowl I smoked they combined to make a sweet smokey toffee flavour. Definitely mild but with a decent nic hit, could be a good morning pipe or for aromatic addicts wanting something a little different. I packed the bowl about a week ago without drying, baccy was still nice and springy so would be a good pre-packed in case of emergency pipe too


----------



## gahdzila

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a clay. Love this stuff!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I decided to go digging thru my stash and came up with Navy Flake. It is interesting that I get these craving just before I decide to smoke; it appears to be a sense of what taste I am looking for at the very time of my smoke. I have tried to select earlier, blends that I want to smoke for the evening, but I always seem to change at the last moment. I will simply say that the Navy Flake "hit the spot" this evening. I topped off this smoke with a large hot mug of "Formosa Oolong tea" and I had a great evening.:tea:


----------



## Sblumberjack

I had some Three Friars in my Savinelli Churchwarden, Early Morning Pipe in another Savinelli and Balkan Sobranie in my Altinook meer. All at the Fox and The Hound with a pipe buddy talking shop, a good way to spend the afternoon


----------



## Nick S.

Workin' my way through the rest of my OGS tin... I am going to have to place an order for several more tins of this as this was my last tin...


----------



## MarkC

I just got home from work and have prepared a bowl of HOTW in my Cavichhi hawkbill.


----------



## DanR

I was in the mood for something sweet tonight, so I'm having a bowl of Butternut Burley in my Peterson St. Pats billiard. I forgot how much I like this blend...


----------



## freestoke

Smoked some Ennerdale on a walk earlier today and continuing on with some Glengarry Flake tonight. Haven't smoked the Savinelli 120 Anni in a while -- still works! ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

Gunna be a Royal Yacht night. I sure enjoy the good stuff after a long three day weekend _sans_ pipe.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Gunna be a Royal Yacht night. I sure enjoy the good stuff after a long three day weekend _sans_ pipe.


:shock: The Low Nicotine Warning System must have been flashing RED! But that sounds good. Royal Yacht. Yeah. Something with a little umbladee. Should put you back in order tout suite. Might change my own mind here...was going with another Glengarry Flake, but RY sounds even better! :tu Hm...no RY open. Okay! Nightcap then!


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht for me this evening too. I've been smoking RY for my first pipe and last pipe of the day lately. It sort of helps bridge the nicotine gap of the night as I have been trying not to get up in the middle of the night to snuff.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Good evening gents. I hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend.
I busted out the pride-and-joy calabash for the first time in months and filled it full of Stonehaven. Big sucker took a whole flake! I'm settling down to watch The Good The Bad and The Ugly for the first time in memorable history (I know I saw it as a kid). I figured my bowl should last the whole movie :lol:

That's a warm up for watching Unforgiven with the lady tonight after dinner.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> :shock: The Low Nicotine Warning System must have been flashing RED! But that sounds good. Royal Yacht. Yeah. Something with a little umbladee. Should put you back in order tout suite. Might change my own mind here...was going with another Glengarry Flake, but RY sounds even better! :tu Hm...no RY open. Okay! Nightcap then!





Nachman said:


> Royal Yacht for me this evening too. I've been smoking RY for my first pipe and last pipe of the day lately. It sort of helps bridge the nicotine gap of the night as I have been trying not to get up in the middle of the night to snuff.


I was dragging pretty bad haha! I don't notice the nicotine level of RY much, the feeling of smoking it melds into the full bodied flavor. I like that. Nicotine hidden by taste.


----------



## ShortFuse

Last night was a mixture of H&H Marble Kake and Penzance. This morning is Stonehaven in my cob. Nice way to start the week. Have a good one all!


----------



## DanR

ShortFuse said:


> Last night was a mixture of H&H Marble Kake and Penzance. This morning is Stonehaven in my cob. Nice way to start the week. Have a good one all!


Hmm, I've got some Marble Cake that didn't make a big impression on me. I may have to mix in a little Penzance and see what you've got going on there.

Thanks for doing what you do for us over there Thom! and Happy Belated Veteran's Day!!


----------



## freestoke

For all you who pity me liking Old Milwaukee, I'm suckin' down a Saranac Big Moose Ale. Brewed about 20 miles from here. Pretty decent mix with this PA in a Gouda clay.


----------



## karatekyle

I'm about to head outside for my first bowl of FVF. Ever. I'm kinda excited!


----------



## Nick S.

I have some Brown Bogie on deck that I think I am going to pull a page from freestoke's book and add a bit of 1-Q to it... After that I am going to try a few of my own fusion lab concoctions that have been melding for about a week. Still trying to tweak it to get it just right...


----------



## freestoke

Okay, I'm going for the full bowl in my Tim West, a daunting task the likes of which I've never met in my 50 years of pipe smoking. Yes, my friends, a truly capacious pipe by my standards, with a chamber depth of 2 1/4 inches and 7/8 width. I'm thinking a solid 5 or 6 grams of tobacco. I've been breaking in the bottom with a little PA once in a while, not even half a bowl. This looks to be a real challenge, so my choice of tobaccos is critical...Escudo. Now...count with me...one, two, three, four...perfect. Four disks of Escudo. This should last until, what, 10 o'clock? I'll be taking breaks for dinner and using the loo.

Ready, aim...FIRE! ipe:


----------



## Nick S.

freestoke said:


> Okay, I'm going for the full bowl in my Tim West, a daunting task the likes of which I've never met in my 50 years of pipe smoking. Yes, my friends, a truly capacious pipe by my standards, with a chamber depth of 2 1/4 inches and 7/8 width. I'm thinking a solid 5 or 6 grams of tobacco. I've been breaking in the bottom with a little PA once in a while, not even half a bowl. This looks to be a real challenge, so my choice of tobaccos is critical...Escudo. Now...count with me...one, two, three, four...perfect. Four disks of Escudo. This should last until, what, 10 o'clock? I'll be taking breaks for dinner and using the loo.
> 
> Ready, aim...FIRE! ipe:


You sir, are a brave man...


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> I have some Brown Bogie on deck that I think I am going to pull a page from freestoke's book and add a bit of 1-Q to it... After that I am going to try a few of my own fusion lab concoctions that have been melding for about a week. Still trying to tweak it to get it just right...


I'm thinking we have to start naming these things, like mixed drinks, ala Zombies, Manhattans and Dirty Bastards. How about a Brainy Bogie for this one? (I always see that 1Q as IQ.) Irish Flake and Three Blind Moose...Horny Irishman?


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> This looks to be a real challenge, so my choice of tobaccos is critical...Escudo.


Why not tambo, five brothers, or irish flake? uke:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Why not tambo, five brothers, or irish flake? uke:


Well, I don't want to open another IF right now and I'm out of the other two. :biglaugh: Plus, I'm trying to get some of my open containers cleared out. Just too many things open right now. I did consider FVF, however. (How was it, Kyle? )


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Well, I don't want to open another IF right now and I'm out of the other two. Plus, I'm trying to get some of my open containers cleared out. Just too many things open right now. I did consider FVF, however. How was it, Kyle? :lol:


Ahh you should've! How cool would it be to open and then immediately finish a tin of tobacco with one smoke? :lol:

FVF was awesome. I'm seriously thinking about looking into BigBehr's sale.


----------



## Nick S.

freestoke said:


> I'm thinking we have to start naming these things, like mixed drinks, ala Zombies, Manhattans and Dirty Bastards. How about a Brainy Bogie for this one? (I always see that 1Q as IQ.) Irish Flake and Three Blind Moose...Horny Irishman?


I love it! Brainy Bogie it is, and it was actually really good it kind of surprised me...


----------



## gahdzila

I'll play - I'm having a Berry Burley Pie! Lord Methley's (a berry cobbler-esque aro) mixed with C&D Burley Flake #1.

This is the last of the sample of Lord Methley's that Jim sent me. It's been a strange journey - I hated the first bowl but decided to give it another shot after diluting it down with BF#1, and ended up really enjoying it. Tonight's smoke will be the last of it. I don't plan to order any more, but smoking this stuff has gotten me interested in trying more aros.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bowl of Texas Tea. I enjoy this from time to time!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I'll play - I'm having a Berry Burley Pie! Lord Methley's (a berry cobbler-esque aro) mixed with C&D Burley Flake #1.
> 
> This is the last of the sample of Lord Methley's that Jim sent me.


Great that you liked it! I just don't like cherry, I think, and couldn't really even smoke it deluted down, so good to know it didn't go to waste! :tu

That giant Tim West bowl was a disaster. Complete waste of four coins of Escudo. :frown: The draught hole gets plugged -- it's apparently defective somehow -- and will NOT allow a pipe cleaner into the bowl to clear it, even with the stem removed! Need to pull out the reamer with the drill bit and open it up. In the meantime, I managed to give myself a minor f tongue bite, trying to suck enough air through the damn pipe to keep it going. Annoying.

I'm going to saddle up and ride again tonight after I get it fixed! ipe: This time with PA and possibly some perique.


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> That giant Tim West bowl was a disaster. Complete waste of four coins of Escudo. :frown: The draught hole gets plugged -- it's apparently defective somehow -- and will NOT allow a pipe cleaner into the bowl to clear it, even with the stem removed!


Figured it out when I went to fix it! The hole is at a slant, so the entry point is off center in the shank. It's clearable, you just have to get the pipe cleaner started in the right direction! Wish I'd have figured that out last night! :frown:


----------



## kneepa

My Experimental Blend #1. Smoking it in my Gbd Virgin now I really wasn't feeling this pipe cuz of the perspex stem...until I added a rubber bit. Now its my new favorite. I like the shape of it also.
Ok so my blend is mild at the beginning then it startes to take off 2 types of Va and the burley make it sweet and smooth with a nice spicey-ness from the Perique and Thuaoc Lao (I added this myself) to give a nice bite and Nicotine boost. Not really tasting the oriental leaf..most likely cuz of the amount of perique and Lao that takes over mid to the end of the bowl. Not a great blend but its a stepping stone to a better blend. 
My next bowl will be a copy of freestroke PA/perique. I enjoy adding some bite to Pa...Pa/Dark birdseye is a combo I use often.


----------



## karatekyle

Windy day. Only a matter of time before South Dakota turns into this...










...and my pipe smoking slows to a crawl.


----------



## DanR

Look who got a new toy today!










I'm smoking a 1/2 bowl of Plumcake to break her in.

I needed some more Louisiana Red, LTF, and LNF (gotta get ready for the December review), and I decided to let this Pease / Di Piazza by Luciano ride along with it (P&C had two for sale). I was surprised that it showed up today. And Yes, this is different from the one I bought on eBay Saturday too! PAD hit me hard, what can I say?


----------



## freestoke

Great looking pipe, Dan! Looks a LOT like my FourDot, one of my favorites. Think I'll fire it up now, with some OGS. The Tim West will have to wait until the morrow. Last night's boondoggle still lingers in my maw.

Kyle, you're depressing me. We'll be shoveling the roof before long. sigh.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Kyle, you're depressing me. We'll be shoveling the roof before long. sigh.


I hope "we'll be shoveling" means "we'll be hiring some teenage boy to shovel"


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> I hope "we'll be shoveling" means "we'll be hiring some teenage boy to shovel"


I did it ONCE, about 25 years ago. Learned my lesson fast. I didn't know any better. I'm from Virginia and went to high school in Georgia. Don't do a lot of that sort of thing down there. :lol: Actually, didn't have to last year! We had a big thaw in January and got to start over, then didn't get a whole lot of snow after that. It all went south and east of here, for the most part, and the lake effect was pretty much played out at that point.

Finishing up this OGS and liking it a lot! ipe: Thinking about some PA to finish up...in a cob. :tu


----------



## Troutman22

Peterson's Summertime Blend 2010 on the way home from work the past 2 days. Trying to finish it off before summer ends hahaha.


----------



## The Mad Professor

I had an enjoyable bowl of Ennerdale on my stroll to class this evening, and an enjoyable bowl of Dark Birdseye (thanks to Freestoke!) on my stroll home. A GH&Co Lakeland double whammy! Actually, the Dark Birdseye is quite light compared to the heavy hitters I have been smoking lately. I do enjoy it, but I think it was a mistake ending the day with it... I think I'll start tomorrow with it instead. Until the morrow, gentlemen.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a giant bowl of HOTW tonight. Yum!


----------



## Nick S.

If it will stop raining long enough I plan on smoking a bowl of Peter Stokkebye's English Luxury... It is going to be my next review...


----------



## freestoke

Just finished some 20+ year old Sail Green in my Bari Dana. Excellent, actually. The tobakrevs says it's mild to medium in these Days of Orlik, but I'm thinking this old stuff is definitely medium all the way. Pretty decent nicotine hit. The name makes it sound a little wimpy, but it sure isn't! I was really surprised how nice it smoked! :tu Anybody who hates licorice certainly not need apply, but the Latakia was definitely hard to locate. (Thanks, Scotch!)


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Just finished some 20+ year old Sail Aromatic in my Bari Dana. Excellent, actually. The tobakrevs says it's mild to medium in these Days of Orlik, but I'm thinking this old stuff is definitely medium all the way. Pretty decent nicotine hit. The name makes it sound a little wimpy, but it sure isn't! I was really surprised how nice it smoked! :tu Anybody who hates licorice certainly not need apply, but the Latakia was definitely hard to locate. (Thanks, Scotch!)


Lots of licorice, eh? Do you know of any other tobaccos with a ton of licorice/anise flavor?


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Lots of licorice, eh? Do you know of any other tobaccos with a ton of licorice/anise flavor?


Weird. Tobakrevs doesn't have licorise or anise in its list of flavorings in the search tool. :dunno: That's the second flavoring I've run into that isn't on the list, but I can't remember what the other one was right off hand.

I don't know! Seems like I have something that somebody complained about having a licorice taste, but I don't have any idea what it was right now. Probably one of the Lakelands...Ennerdale?


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Weird. Tobakrevs doesn't have licorise or anise in its list of flavorings in the search tool. :dunno: That's the second flavoring I've run into that isn't on the list, but I can't remember what the other one was right off hand.
> 
> I don't know! Seems like I have something that somebody complained about having a licorice taste, but I don't have any idea what it was right now. Probably one of the Lakelands...Ennerdale?


Oh great, now I'm getting thrown down the Lakeland slope :lol:


----------



## DanR

I think it might be Erinmore Flake? I remember licorice in that one.

I'm having some year old Frog Morton. It's good stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yes, the licorice aroma is certainly in the tin on Erinmore Flake (Jim sent me the damn tin, how did he already forget? :biggrin.

I don't find any licorice in Ennerdale, but don't care - I love that stuff. Goes so well with my Pinaud _Lilac Vegetal_ aftershave (which some equate to cat piss, but to each his own...).


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I think it might be Erinmore Flake? I remember licorice in that one.


I don't know...I never really isolated licorice in Erinmore (and I've smoked about 10 tins at this point), but that's not saying much. Can't say I've ever really tried to zone in on it. Others say it's there, so I'm taking their word for it -- and yours of course! :lol: This Sail Green is definitely licorice, big time anise. Even my weak olfactory system can detect it! Erinmore is definitely not like Sail Green, anise-wise.

Right now, I have to reset the i/o devices with bowl of PA in the 4Dot. ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> I think it might be Erinmore Flake? I remember licorice in that one.
> 
> I'm having some year old Frog Morton. It's good stuff.


I just smelled it while thinking anise and you're definitely right. Can't believe I've never noticed that until now!


----------



## freestoke

I've got 5 tins of Erinmore in the cellar, so next time I open one I'll definitely check that out.

Once, long ago, I got a sample of HH Mature Virginia in the Blind Taste Test and quickly smoked it all. I bought a pound, which has been jarred up for some months and decided to open one tonight. A remarkably good tobacco! Huzzah!! I think this is grand smoking, I really do. ipe: I feel an HHMV bender coming on. :lol: Excellent in the MM Country Gent! ipe:


----------



## Troutman22

Kyle did yours arrive yet?

I smoked some McClelland VA called Sterlingshire tonight. It was a house blend or something. Pretty decent.


----------



## karatekyle

Troutman22 said:


> Kyle did yours arrive yet?
> 
> I smoked some McClelland VA called Sterlingshire tonight. It was a house blend or something. Pretty decent.


It hasn't yet but I'll be holding out for tomorrow! If I do get it, I'll toss a flick of me smoking it into my next blog video.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Kyle, have you ever tried Half & Half? I can't smoke the stuff because of the anise, but I bet you might like it. If I ever get another anise flavored blend, now I know who to send it too! :lol:

Tonight, I'm finishing off the bowl from this morning, some DBE thanks to Freestoke! Darn good stuff...I really love GH&Co!


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> Kyle, have you ever tried Half & Half? I can't smoke the stuff because of the anise, but I bet you might like it. If I ever get another anise flavored blend, now I know who to send it too! :lol:
> 
> Tonight, I'm finishing off the bowl from this morning, some DBE thanks to Freestoke! Darn good stuff...I really love GH&Co!


I have not! I'll add that to the list too, I guess! Thanks!


----------



## DanR

The Mad Professor said:


> Kyle, have you ever tried Half & Half? I can't smoke the stuff because of the anise, but I bet you might like it. If I ever get another anise flavored blend, now I know who to send it too! :lol:
> 
> Tonight, I'm finishing off the bowl from this morning, some DBE thanks to Freestoke! Darn good stuff...I really love GH&Co!


Hmm, I don't really get licorice/anise in Half and Half. I interpret the aroma more as vanilla and cinnamon. Wierd...

I am smoking my last two Davidoff Flake Medallions. Very similar to PS Bullseye IMO.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Hmm, I don't really get licorice/anise in Half and Half. I interpret the aroma more as vanilla and cinnamon. Wierd...
> 
> I am smoking my last two Davidoff Flake Medallions. Very similar to PS Bullseye IMO.


Kinda cool that two people can have totally opposite tastes of something, eh?


----------



## Nick S.

I am going to start off this evening with some Dark Twist, I love the way it tastes I just wish it didn't have that "about to bite" edge to it...


----------



## kneepa

Had a bowl of PA earlier which I added a bit of Latakia. Now it's a bowl of SG Black XX in a well used cob. (worried about possible ghost).
Nice amount of Nic to get me prepared for a few hours at the bar.


----------



## gahdzila

I mentioned my Dr Grabow Big Pipe in another thread, which reminded me that I haven't smoked it in a while, so I had some Carter Hall in it this afternoon. It tasted funky. Not sure what's up with that. Maybe my taste buds were out of whack, I dunno. Maybe I need to clean that pipe....I bought it new, and I've probably only smoked a dozen or so bowls out of it, so I wouldn't think so, but it's worth a shot, I guess. I need to do a thorough cleaning on a couple of other pipes anyway, so I may as well clean it, too.

It got a little warmer last weekend, but it started getting cold again last night. 45 degrees now. Thermals, zip up hoodie, ski jacket, and my wool hat that my Russian friend was kind enough to bring to me from "the motherland.". I'm going shopping tomorrow for some iPhone touch screen compatible gloves so I can smoke outside and post on puff without freezing cold hands.

I reached for a cigar tonight. A good one - 2010 Oliva Serie V Maduro. I only have a couple of these left, but I just got two boxes of the 2011's! I hear the 2011's are better than the 2010's. Plus, the 2011's are my favorite vitola, toro...the 2010's are torpedos. I'm not a torpedo fan, but I make an exception when a cigar is this good.


----------



## DanR

Sugar Barrel tonight. This just showed up today, and I really like it so far. Of all the OTC/Codger Burleys I've tried, this one might be my favorite (either this or Anglers Dream). It definately has that nutty burley base flavor, but with a light sweetness and a hint of rum that really makes it nice. It reminds me a little of the topping for Plumcake, but not nearly as predominate.


----------



## Nick S.

Gonna finish up the night with some brainy bogie.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW for me tonight.


----------



## karatekyle

I had a bowl of eileen's dream. Was in the mood for something sweet and low nic. Was snuffing all day.


----------



## ShortFuse

Imperial English by Stokkebye. I am finding I like his blends more and more.


----------



## gahdzila

An afternoon pipe is a welcome respite from laundry day.

Peterson Irish Flake (with a little Carter Hall on top to bulk it up and make it easier to light and....well, just _because!_) in a Dr Grabow Omega.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> An afternoon pipe is a welcome respite from laundry day.
> 
> Peterson Irish Flake (with a little Carter Hall on top to bulk it up and make it easier to light and....well, just _because!_) in a Dr Grabow Omega.


I'll be trying this soon. IF seems to be pretty tough to get an initial light, even with drying.


----------



## Nick S.

karatekyle said:


> I'll be trying this soon. IF seems to be pretty tough to get an initial light, even with drying.


In my experience it is, that is why I rub it out...


----------



## karatekyle

Nick S. said:


> In my experience it is, that is why I rub it out...


Ditto. I rub out all my flakes. I'm too lazy to practice fold+stuff/cannonballing haha.


----------



## gahdzila

I tried folding and stuffing a flake once. Apparently, I did it wrong.:tinfoil3:

I pull a flake of IF right out of the jar, cut it with scissors against the grain, and crumble it into little cubes (no rubbing) and pack it that way. Not for any particular reason....I started doing that with flakes early on when I realized I didn't know how to fold and stuff, and it seems to work well for me, so that's what I've been doing ever since.

Agreed, Kyle...IF always seems to take a little coaxing to get it to light. A little drug store baccy on top works pretty well to get it started!


----------



## Nick S.

karatekyle said:


> Ditto. I rub out all my flakes. I'm too lazy to practice fold+stuff/cannonballing haha.


The fold and stuff method is certainly easier with flakes like OGS and Solani flakes as opposed to the thicker Peterson flakes... IMO


----------



## karatekyle

Nick S. said:


> The fold and stuff method is certainly easier with flakes like OGS and Solani flakes as opposed to the thicker Peterson flakes... IMO


Yeah that is true. I can fold uni and get good results. Erinmore...not so much.


----------



## freestoke

Now I'm confused. I musketball all my flakes pretty much all the time. Why? Because I'm lazy and don't have to think about it. :lol:
Only when they get a little too dry to make a decent ball do I rub them out, but then, all I do is fail to make a musketball! Sometimes I'll even wrap up the failure, ie, the pile of rubbed out flake, in some soft ribbon so it will wad up and cram properly. 

After burning through a bowl of Nightcap, on to some LGF in the Mayfair. All good stuff this afternoon, watching the President's Cup and drinking Old Milwaukee. ipe:


----------



## kneepa

Tonight I'm having a bowl of G&H Louisiana Flake, I picked up an oz just to sample it...I assumed it must of been a Va/Per by its name. Upon further review I found it has added Tonquin to it. I was a bit nervous thinking it would be an over the top Lakeland but, it really isn't. possibly it age and the way its been stored took that away?? 
Smoked that in a cob, my next smoke will be the same , this time I will use the Meer with a larger bowl. All in all not bad...I think I was expecting something a bit richer.


----------



## Troutman22

Bump - must get off this page


----------



## Nick S.

yeah, I noticed that too... not good... :fear:


----------



## DanR

Yep, on to another page please - bump


----------



## karatekyle

Page 333? Does that have significance?


----------



## Sherlocke

I am smoking Dunhill 965. Sprinkled it with holy water since I'm posting on this page number, just to be safe.


----------



## karatekyle

karatekyle said:


> Page 333? Does that have significance?





Sherlocke said:


> I am smoking Dunhill 965. Sprinkled it with holy water since I'm posting on this page number, just to be safe.


Ohhh. Must be 666 for you guys. My pages must be longer.


----------



## Nick S.

Gonna smoke some brown bogie... and a bump to get off this page...


----------



## Nick S.

karatekyle said:


> Ohhh. Must be 666 for you guys. My pages must be longer.


Yeah... I wonder how you got longer pages... must be something in settings...


----------



## gahdzila

BAH! You guys are superstitious.

I'm smoking a cigar tonight, and while cigars are not the normal topic of conversation here, the name of the one I picked (by sheer coincidence) fits to a "T" - a Diesel _Unholy_ Cocktail.:target:


----------



## Nick S.

gahdzila said:


> BAH! You guys are superstitious.
> 
> I'm smoking a cigar tonight, *and while cigars are not the normal topic of conversation here*, the name of the one I picked (by sheer coincidence) fits to a "T" - a Diesel _Unholy_ Cocktail.:target:


That's ok, we'll forgive you... anything to get off this _unholy_ page...


----------



## gahdzila

Am I the only one that was a teenager in the 80's? Didn't any of the rest of you listen to enough death metal when you were a kid to make you numb to such silliness?:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## smburnette

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic


----------



## freestoke

When I had my first home account, my user number was [email protected]. I felt quite at home with it, actually. I especially liked the "psi" part that went with it. :lol:

Been a smoking apparatus today! Watching the President's Cup (still), sucking down Old Milwaukee and smoking my brains out. Finishing up the Paper Plate Potpourri in the MM Gentleman. I think I'm on my eleventh pipe today. ipe:


----------



## jfserama

karatekyle said:


> Ohhh. Must be 666 for you guys. My pages must be longer.





Sherlocke said:


> I am smoking Dunhill 965. Sprinkled it with holy water since I'm posting on this page number, just to be safe.





karatekyle said:


> Page 333? Does that have significance?





Nick S. said:


> yeah, I noticed that too... not good... :fear:


Now I'm really confused&#8230; It's page 250 for me.

I know I tweaked my page settings a while ago, mine must just be longer than most. I like to fit a lot it at once&#8230; (No sexual innuendo intended there. Really.)


----------



## Troutman22

Whew and I am back. :rotfl:

More McClelland Va for this kid. Can't seem to get enough.


----------



## Nick S.

Troutman22 said:


> Whew and I am back. :rotfl:
> 
> *More McClelland Va *for this kid. Can't seem to get enough.


Which one?


----------



## hxcmassacre

had a bowl of blackwoods flake last night


----------



## gahdzila

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a MM Country Gentleman

I'm nearing the bottom of this tin. Maybe one more bowl after this one. Even though it's jarred, it's started to dry a little....I guess just from the air exchange when I open the jar to get some out. It's not quite crunchy, perfect to smoke right out of the jar. It has lost some of its "sparkle" as it has dried, but it's still fantastic tobacco.


----------



## Thirston

R. Yacht too then Brown Bogie for the knockout!


----------



## gahdzila

A little Sterling American Patriot in a MM Hardwood to finish off the night. 

I'm really surprised at how much I like this pipe. It smokes a little warm, but not bad. It's small, but the bowl holds more tobacco than you would think. It's super light and well balanced, making it probably the best clincher in my arsenal. It's not pretty, but it looks a little less hokey than my usual cob. And it cost all of $4!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: I dug thru my stash this evening and came up with the Cream Flake; I had not smoked this blend for ages and it was creamy with so much flavor. I packed my big tall pipe with the Twist Flake and sat back, took small puffs, allowing whiffs of this delicious smoke meander around my nose; I immediately noted the days tension wilting away with every puff-what a way to relax.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## karatekyle

Today was a day. Between 2 cigars, at LEAST 3 pipes and more than enough snuff... I had quite the celebration. I think I'll skip smoking tomorrow, today had enough for a while.


----------



## Nick S.

I had some Erinmore flake, Anni Kake, Brown Bogie, and Luxury Blend... It was a good night.

Oh, and this is this threads 10000th post!


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> Oh, and this is this threads 10000th post!


Last night I was watching the President's Cup and typing on the laptop is awkward without it in my lap -- which I don't like, actually. Heavy puffing day again, though, last night seeing Escudo, OGS, PPPotpourri, Nightcap, PA, and Reiner LGF make their appearances. During the day it was Escudo and the Serial Aromatics Pouch (now largely SWR, BF#1 and BCA). I was actually pulling for the Int'l Team -- I love comebacks. :lol:

Gotta add a real zinger I heard about the match Phil Nippleson vs. Adam Scott, who now has Tiger's old caddy, Steve Williams. Williams, asked some question about Phil, responded something to the effect, "I don't care about Mickelson. I hate the prick." Mickelson had a terrific comeback (again, a quasi-quote), "One of the great things about having Bones (his caddy) on the bag is he's a guy with a lot of class." :biglaugh: I think Phil just fell apart starting the match because of it -- he doesn't seem to do personal confrontation all that well. Too bad -- I also like winning streaks.


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> Today was a day. Between 2 cigars, at LEAST 3 pipes and more than enough snuff... I had quite the celebration. I think I'll skip smoking tomorrow, today had enough for a while.


No snuff for me, but I had 3 pipes and 2 cigars as well. More than usual. It happens sometimes :mrgreen:


----------



## freestoke

On my third bowl of Serial Aromatics Pouch following a bowl of HH Mature Virginia in the car driving over here. The MM Country Gentleman is working overtime today! ipe:


----------



## kneepa

Enjoying a bowl of PA/Perique now. Quickly becoming my favorite first smoke of the day. (Got that idea from Freestoke, I believe). Thanks.

A Latakia blend a little later...I'm thinking maybe Bald Headed Teacher. Haven't had this in ages.

Some Louisiana Flake after dinner...I really like how pepper-E this is. 

Then who knows... we'll see how the Eagles do tonight. With the way they play I might get cigarettes and beer and curse at the TV.


----------



## smburnette

Middleton's Cherry mixed with Blue Note in a Fujima Cherry Maple Pipe..... Does it get any cheaper than that? But, does it get any better than that?? Not for I, not for I... 

After a nice day in the woods hunting with my son, dragging a deer out, and butchering it all day, sitting in my office sipping the pipe makes for a good conclusion to a good day...


----------



## DanR

I started the day with some Rattray Black Mallory, followed by some Sugar Barrel, and now I am enjoying some GL Pease Union Square. It's a little warm down here right now - even for San Antonio. Its hard to get in the holiday mood when its nearly 80 degrees outside. It is, however, easy to get in the piping mood!


----------



## Pugsley

I haven't had a pipe in over a month. My cardiologist is happy, but I'm ready to kill something.


----------



## karatekyle

Pugsley said:


> I haven't had a pipe in over a month. My cardiologist is happy, but I'm ready to kill something.


I'd ignore him. They let anyone be cardiologists these days


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> They let anyone be cardiologists these days


I work in healthcare. Seriously - you have no idea how true that statement is. It's scary sometimes.

(not to say that Warren should ignore his doctor)

RETRACTED - see my next post below


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> I work in healthcare. Seriously - you have no idea how true that statement is. It's scary sometimes.
> 
> (not to say that Warren should ignore his doctor)


Oh goodness, I was joking, now I'm terrified!


----------



## gahdzila

Diarrhea of the mouth (err..._fingers_). I shouldn't have said that. There are bad apples in every professional field everywhere, healthcare included. There are, however, far more competent, caring, professional providers in all aspects of healthcare than there are bad apples.


----------



## MarkC

Enjoying a bowl of FVF on what is my "Friday night".


----------



## smburnette

Sipping a Dr Grabow Omega(I really like the military bit on these, it allows me to smoke hands free) filled with Carter Hall.....


----------



## ShortFuse

The last bit of 3 Nuns that Owaindav generously sent me a sample of! Yum, gonna have to walk slow on my way back from work so I can enjoy it all!


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bowl of FVF tonight! It was fantastic.


----------



## DanR

Frog Morton Across the Pond for me tonight. I still like the original Frog Morton better, but this was satisfying nonetheless. I have yet to try FM On The Bayou, but I have a tin resting that'll see daylight soon enough.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Broke in my new (to me, anyway) meerschaum that Marty at Pulvers' Briar was kind enough to part with for reasonable remuneration. Loaded her up with some Penzance, and had a pleasant evening on the front deck listening to the rain.










Only 9 more days of it till we get a break. Maybe.










Without some good tobacco, I'd ask you all to pity me. As it is, not so much.


----------



## Sherlocke

Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut, courtesy of RJpuffs and the Newbie Trade


----------



## DanR

SG Navy Flake in my Luciano Pease Dublin. Wow! I haven't had any of this in a while, and I almost forgot how good it is!


----------



## smburnette

Had some Southern Steel Mellow in a MM Country Gentleman earlier.. As much as I try to like that, its horrible, but the mother in law bought it because it was cheap... Followed that by an off brand mint flavor in a cheapy Sanda pipe.. Closing out the night with my Dr Grabow filled with Gordon Pym sitting in my office at work enjoying the rain outside...


----------



## gahdzila

Gorgeous pipe, Terry!!


----------



## DanR

smburnette said:


> Had some Southern Steel Mellow in a MM Country Gentleman earlier.. As much as I try to like that, its horrible, but the mother in law bought it because it was cheap... Followed that by an off brand mint flavor in a cheapy Sanda pipe.. Closing out the night with my Dr Grabow filled with Gordon Pym sitting in my office at work enjoying the rain outside...


Welcome to Puff Shaun. I say anytime the Mother-in-Law is buying you tobacco, you are doing good! Maybe just need to give her a shopping list next time :biggrin:

Anyway, that Gordon Pym is good stuff, so at least you're ending on a good note!


----------



## Hannibal

Well this morning I had some Russ Ouellette, Butternut Burley in my peterson and this afternoon some John Middleton, Walnut in one of my Nording naturals.

For my first two pipe fulls after getting back into pipe smoking they were very enjoyable!

The jury is still out on what to smoke tonight......


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Gorgeous pipe, Terry!!


Thanks. Looks better than my blurry photo. The lattice keeps the large bowl VERY cool, even with me trying to smoke it nonstop to see if I could heat it up. I'm happy with it. Probably going to finish off my Escudo in it tonight.

Time to shop...?


----------



## gahdzila

I had a cigar a couple of hours ago, and wasn't going to smoke any more, but that tin of McClellands Holiday Spirit has been calling my name, so I had to indulge ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a MM General corncob.ipe: I dug thru my stash this evening and came up with the Oriental Supreme; I really like the flavor of this tobacco.:yo: I pulled out my big tall pipe, filled it to the brim, sat back, sipped on my pipe with my ice cold jug of "Guinness Draught" brew at my side while listening to "Moaning" by "Art Blakely and the Jazz Messengers". Dang-it! This was a special mellow evening.:beerchug:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks. Looks better than my blurry photo. The lattice keeps the large bowl VERY cool, even with me trying to smoke it nonstop to see if I could heat it up. I'm happy with it. Probably going to finish off my Escudo in it tonight.
> 
> Time to shop...?


Neat pipe, Terry, I'm envious! By coincidence, I smoked my last coin of Escudo last night, too, and finished the evening with some HH Mature Va.


----------



## smburnette

Long day at UPS, but not comfortably sitting in my office at the radio station with my favorite pipe filled with my new favorite tobacco.. I recieved a sample in the mail yesterday containing "Sutliff Private Stock, Molto Dolce".. This stuff put B&M tobaccos that I had been smoking to shame!!


----------



## Hannibal

Just had some Red Rap in one of my Nordings. Very good tobacco!! I like how it has a slight hint of a cigar to me with the flavors and intensity......


----------



## Sherlocke

Ol' Limey Bastard from B&B in Asheville


----------



## DanR

Hannibal said:


> Just had some Red Rap in one of my Nordings. Very good tobacco!! I like how it has a slight hint of a cigar to me with the flavors and intensity......


Red Rapp s one of my favorites.

Tonight I had a bowl of Union Square, another of my favorites.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Finally, I just got home from an ever-so-long wednesday, and decided to end my night with a pipe of Dunhill "Nightcap." Somehow it seemed like a fitting end to a long hard day. I must say, it was quite relaxing sitting all alone on my back deck, smoking my pipe and listening to the rain.


----------



## kneepa

Just had a great evening with friends. Now enjoying a mix of McC. 5100, PA, and some Perique. 

Hope all of you out there have a wonderful Thanksgiving !


----------



## freestoke

Ended the evening with a big Savinelli of OGS, but I had a cat on my lap and couldn't post. (My cats have me well trained.) When she finally let me up, I went straight to bed. :faint:


----------



## freestoke

Giving this Berkebile a spin that I got off the bay in a lot last year. Beautiful wood, but the stem is pretty chewed up. Been restoring this thing for 6 months! You guys would have this thing in better shape in 6 hours! :lol: Big pipe, lots of HH Mature Virginia. Should be able to do the whole *Miracle on 34th Street*. ipe:.


----------



## freestoke

Nightcap in the Dunhill shell and off to sleep off the turkey. :faint:


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling Millionaire Blend for me. Good stuff ipe:


----------



## smburnette

As I left for the office this evening, my lovely little wife asked if I was taking my pipe.. I said "Of course" and held my pouch up.. She threw me a bag and said try this one.. She had stopped and picked me a new one up.. Breaking it in tonight with a half bowl of carter hall..

Here is a picture of the new pipe, and one of the lovely little lady.. I am a lucky guy...


----------



## karatekyle

smburnette said:


> As I left for the office this evening, my lovely little wife asked if I was taking my pipe.. I said "Of course" and held my pouch up.. She threw me a bag and said try this one.. She had stopped and picked me a new one up.. Breaking it in tonight with a half bowl of carter hall..
> 
> Here is a picture of the new pipe, and one of the lovely little lady.. I am a lucky guy...
> 
> View attachment 36025
> 
> View attachment 36026


That was sure nice of her! Pretty pipe, brother!


----------



## freestoke

smburnette said:


> As I left for the office this evening, my lovely little wife asked if I was taking my pipe.. I said "Of course" and held my pouch up.. She threw me a bag and said try this one.. She had stopped and picked me a new one up.. Breaking it in tonight with a half bowl of carter hall..


"The giver is prettier than the gift." -- Ancient Puff proverb. :tu

It was NOT pretty on the course yesterday.  November 26th was a gift from the golf god around here, so the course was PACKED! Took us 2.5 hours to play nine stinking holes and it seemed more like 2.5 days. It's the new breed of golfer. What's happened in golf has been insidious. When I learned, I learned from people who knew how to play. Even on public courses, there was some sort of control of who could play and when, and total beginner groups just were not allowed to go out together. Now, people learn from cranking up in the league at work; there are people playing today, who've played regularly, for years, who have never had a real golfer in their foursome. People were more serious about "playing the game" than in socializing in years gone by. These days, golf is an excuse to go for a cart ride and party. (The new Mastercard commercial says it all -- "Spending as much time on the course [for a single stinking round ] as possible -- priceless.") For the record, I consider riding in a cart around a golf course Pasteur Polo, not golf. :anim_soapbox: If you don't have a debilitating medical problem, walk! The whining disclaimer, "It's too far between the greens and the next tees at my course to walk," merely indicates they need to redesign/close the course or restrict it to use by the elderly and handicapped. The game is 100% mental and slow play warps my brain. I played terrible. It might have been a 41 but it felt like a 51. After the tee shot at #3, I never hit another decent shot. The upside -- I smoked 6 bowls out of the Serial Aromatics Pouch, a new personal on course best! :smile:

Might move on to that Sail Green Troutman22 sent me, now that I've burned through this PA. ipe: And posted to the wrong thread! This was supposed to be the good morning rant! :brick:


----------



## cp478

Last night was Gatlinburliers Mellow Moonshine in a Ashton Pebble Grain. The mellow moonshine has turned into a go to blend for me lately.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> The upside -- I smoked 6 bowls out of the Serial Aromatics Pouch, a new personal on course best! :smile:


I think the rules are that every bowl you smoke is one stroke off your final score, isn't it?


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> I think the rules are that every bowl you smoke is one stroke off your final score, isn't it?


Damn straight! The little known "Shank" clause. :tu

Today was MUCH better! A bit over an hour and a half. We were bookin', so it would have probably been more like an hour twenty if we hadn't run into the field at 6. Still, the field was moving right along, too. Played MUCH better! Possibly the last tee shot of the year was a SMASH. Totally flushed it. Was dreaming of eagle for my last hole of the season, but alas, gagged my three wood into the green and settled for a par -- and the last putt barely missed, too. sigh. Good putt. :frown: The Golf God should've at least given me a birdie for that tee shot.  Still, didn't play too bad.

Right now, I'm firing up some Tilbury in the Bari Dana. Excellent! ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

As Jim is fond of saying, my low-nic warning light was shining full on this afternoon after only a small bowl of Sugar Barrel this morning. So, in my Dr. Grabow Omega (pretty much a dedicated IF pipe), a diced flake of Irish Flake topped with Billy Bud!

Here's hoping the Latakia doesn't ghost this pipe too badly!


----------



## smburnette

Been puffing a lot today.. Several bowls of a mixture of Walgreen's Vanilla, Captain Black Cherry, and a touch of mint flavored... Not mixed in bulk, just layered in the MM Country Gentleman..

Right now is a bowl of Blue Note in my nice Orangeish colored no name briar...


----------



## freestoke

The Bari's a smallish pipe, so that Tilbury didn't last all that long. Might have had another five minutes in it, but I got impatient to reset the machinery with some PA. The 4Dot was complaining.


----------



## karatekyle

smburnette said:


> Been puffing a lot today.. Several bowls of a mixture of Walgreen's Vanilla, Captain Black Cherry, and a touch of mint flavored... Not mixed in bulk, just layered in the MM Country Gentleman..
> 
> Right now is a bowl of Blue Note in my nice Orangeish colored no name briar...


What mint flavored tobac do you smoke? I have a buddy who smoked a lot of camel crush and I pulled an Einstein and crumbled one into my pipe once. Menthol/mint isn't a taste I've been found to crave with tobacco but I guess I've never sampled any minty blends. I've seen those 5lb menthol RYO tobacco bags marketed at pipe tobacco but I never could convince myself to try it.


----------



## DanR

I was craving some Latakia tonight, so I grabbed a bowl of Lancer Slices that CWL sent me in a trade. Yep, that'll do it!


----------



## freestoke

Finishing off an IF musketball with a BCA center in the redoubtable Two Dot apple. The clubs might come out of the trunk tomorrow -- until about next April. :sad:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by another bowl of Penzance in a MM General corncob.ipe: As usual I dug thru my stash and came up with Penzance which I smoked slowly in my Diplomat, but it was so very tasty that I had to have more; so I packed my big tall pipe to the brim and sipped on this delicious tabacco for 2 more hours.:hippie: I usually do not repeat my pipe blend during the same evening, but this was just one of those days that I just had to have more. My Penzance this evening simply blew me away-it was so good. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a great pipe event.:martini:


----------



## freestoke

Smoking my fourth bowl in a row out of this Berkebile, with a short hiatus to run to the dentist. Thought I had a filling and was girding my loins for the needle, but it turned out to be nothing but a tobacco-stained indentation by the gumline near the root that looked for all the world like a filling had fallen out and a cavity starting! Whew! 

Anyhow, I fixed the Berkebile! There was a "cliff" as the draught hole entered the bowl. Hard to see, it really was, but once I found it and drilled it smooth with the driller in the Senior Reamer, it stopped plugging! :tu Smokes pretty good now, actually! :smile: Breaking in the bottom (which was bad because the previous owner couldn't smoke it to the bottom either!) with some Paper Plate Potpourri. Not bad. Not bad at all. ipe:


----------



## smburnette

karatekyle said:


> What mint flavored tobac do you smoke? I have a buddy who smoked a lot of camel crush and I pulled an Einstein and crumbled one into my pipe once. Menthol/mint isn't a taste I've been found to crave with tobacco but I guess I've never sampled any minty blends. I've seen those 5lb menthol RYO tobacco bags marketed at pipe tobacco but I never could convince myself to try it.


It is a cheap blend that I found at a backstreet B&M... I bowl full of just this actually reminds me of a menthol cigarette, but in very small quantities, it is a nice kick for some blends.. It had no mint smell whatsoever, but it has a nice mint flavor.. I could send you some if you wanted to try it...


----------



## DanR

My Peterson Green Spigot showed up today, so I've loaded it with Blackwoods Flake to break her in. She smokes like a dream, and I couldn't have picked a more delightful tobacco to start with. I've paired her with a lovely glass of mad dog 20/20, vintage 2011 I think?


----------



## freestoke

No screwing around tonight. IF straight up in the Bari Dana. The Bari has seen a lot of action the last week! ipe:


----------



## PiperPilot

Thoroughly enjoying the last few pinches of Boswell's Northwoods that I just found in my shaving kit. Been there since my vacation at the beach over the summer. Loaded it up in my newly restored Ehrlich blasted billiard. Two pleasant surprises in one session.


----------



## DanR

PiperPilot said:


> Thoroughly enjoying the last few pinches of Boswell's Northwoods that I just found in my shaving kit.


So was it like Northwoods with a little Lakeland "soap" essence added! :lol:


----------



## PiperPilot

> So was it like Northwoods with a little Lakeland "soap" essence added!


That would be pretty good, since Squadron Leader is so hard to come by these days. Might make a nice substitute. I'll have to try it one of these days.uke:


----------



## DanR

:lol: and maybe sprinkle a little old spice in there too for an added kick! It might burn fast though?


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> :lol: and maybe sprinkle a little old spice in there too for an added kick! It might burn fast though?


----------



## PiperPilot

Very very disturbing.


----------



## DanR

ound:


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Bud in a MM Country Gentleman. 

I haven't smoked much Billy Bud in a while. I recommended it to a couple of newbs recently, and so decided to smoke some, and now I can't get enough of the stuff!


----------



## freestoke

Putting some mileage on this Berkebile, now that I've finally got the stinking draught hole rerouted. Fanning some Tilbury in it right now, trying to burn a little of the weirdness out of the bottom. (Already been through the salt wars, lads, twice!! :lol Nothing will resist the Fires of Tilbury!

I promised a pic:



























And RATS!! :frown: I missed its "good side", the side with the nice grain! How the hell did that happen? :dunno:


----------



## The Mad Professor

freestoke said:


> Putting some mileage on this Berkebile...


From reading your description of this pipe elsewhere I thought it must look like my little "mutant rhodesian", and sho'nuff they are strikingly similar... except that mine is much smaller (4.5") and a crappy no-name! :lol: (still smokes good though)

Link to pic - click here. I already posted it in the "Pipe Pics" thread some time ago


----------



## DanR

That's a nice little pipe you got there Jim. I hope you get the kinks worked out of it.

All this talk in the other thread about LNF or LTF has me craving some, so tonight I'm having a nice big bowl of LTF - my favorite of the two.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> That's a nice little pipe you got there Jim. I hope you get the kinks worked out of it.
> 
> All this talk in the other thread about LNF or LTF has me craving some, so tonight I'm having a nice big bowl of LTF - my favorite of the two.


I almost gave up on it. I sanded the top of the bowl above the rings right down to bare briar, no refinishing, so the top is blond and the rest is the original color, more or less. Even that was really grungy at first -- couldn't even see "Berkebile" hardly. Then the stem problem, then the drill problem. sheesh. :lol: Glad I stuck with it though! :tu

Right now, firing up some Golden Age, courtesy of Mycroft Holmes. Just getting it going good in the Sasieni TwoDot.


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> From reading your description of this pipe elsewhere I thought it must look like my little "mutant rhodesian", and sho'nuff they are strikingly similar... except that mine is much smaller (4.5") and a crappy no-name! :lol: (still smokes good though)


It's his little brother! :shock: Not sure mine is a "yes-name" pipe, really. :lol:

I'm enjoying this Golden Age quite a lot, actually. ipe: :tu Got a pretty decent snork component and burns nice and cool, a decent nicotine boost. Tobakrevs says Cavendish, the tin says "darkened tobaccos". I'll go with "darkened tobaccos". Looking forward to another bowl here in a bit. Might give it a whirl in the Four Dot to get a Vitamin N baseline.


----------



## karatekyle

I was out with Matt (mmiller) and Scott (scoops) tonight. Had another bowl of Sugar Barrel and a half bowl of Sutliff French Quarter. The french got a little bubbly towards the end but its not terrible for an aromatic. Might mix a bit of my bulk PA/CH mix into it for burnability.


----------



## gahdzila

Nice pipe, Jim!

You know, Jim....I seem to remember scolding you a while back for mixing 1Q (or something??) with Irish Flake. Well....I take it back. I haven't done 1Q, but I've taken quite a liking to "layering" other stuff with IF. A few nights ago, it was Billy Bud (which worked out pretty good, I might add). And I've often used whatever OTC is open (currently Carter Hall). I put the IF in the bottom and the OTC on top. The OTC takes a flame quickly and gets going with a single paper match. It burns down and gets the IF going much quicker than I can with matches (IF always seems to me to be difficult to light). You get the OTC as sort of a palate clearing appetizer before the big IF main course. Delicious!!!

Tonight, I chose my clay tavern pipe. I packed a little Billy Bud in the bottom (mainly just to finish off the jar), then a diced flake of IF, and topped it off with CH! So far so good!!!


----------



## freestoke

Decided to work on this Berkebile some more. Boy, does it have an open draw now! Almost like smokin' a cob! Incinerating a half bowl of Paper Plate Potpourri to break in the bottom some more. Starting to char at last!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I love all these back-to-back episodes of the Jim Freestoke Show! Even the re-runs are usually enjoyable... p


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Nice pipe, Jim!
> 
> You know, Jim....I seem to remember scolding you a while back for mixing 1Q (or something??) with Irish Flake. Well....I take it back. I haven't done 1Q, but I've taken quite a liking to "layering" other stuff with IF.


I think I have to make a few more sandwiches myself, Clifford! As you say, it can be a pain getting some flakes lit, especially as moist as I smoke them. (A musketball doesn't ball if it's too dry.) The Paper Plate Potpourri is really crumbly dry this time of year, so I need to start making room for some of that on top of the flake.

Last night I loaded up a bowl of Golden Age, but I ran out of gas. I'll be setting the match to that right after this PA.

Good evenin', all you folks down there in Australia!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Nice pipe, Jim!
> 
> You know, Jim....I seem to remember scolding you a while back for mixing 1Q (or something??) with Irish Flake.


Well, the time has come again, Clifford. Scold away! :lol: I'm committing that very sacrilege in a Bari Dana at the moment.


----------



## DanR

It's a beautiful evening here in San Antonio, and I was considering having a big bowl of LNF tonight to start the December review, however when I opened my cabinet, the Red Rapp started calling to me. I'm glad I gave in. This is one terrific smoke!


----------



## asmartbull

FMATP..........I am in love..


----------



## freestoke

There is an ominous sound in the stores now...Xmas music. All kinds of bad stuff on the horizon. Ice. Snow. ...more Xmas music.

At the moment, I'm smokin' BBF in the Mayfair and fast forwarding seraphically through commercials full of ghastly Xmas music.


----------



## PiperPilot

freestoke said:


> There is an ominous sound in the stores now...Xmas music. All kinds of bad stuff on the horizon. Ice. Snow. ...more Xmas music.
> 
> At the moment, I'm smokin' BBF in the Mayfair and fast forwarding seraphically through commercials full of ghastly Xmas music.


Humbug! As we speak, I am finishing up this year's plan to cover the house in lights. I wonder... If I turn my stereo up to 11, will you hear my Xmas music in New York? :horn: J/K. I sort of shuddered too when I started up my wife's car and was greeted with Mariah Carey screaming about "all I want for Christmas is yooooooooooooooooooou!!!!!!!"

Currently smoking a bowl of Old Dublin while sipping on some Sleepytime green tea with lemon and jasmine. The jasmine in the tea really makes the orientals in the OD sing (finally). I was beginning to wonder if there was any in there.


----------



## freestoke

PiperPilot said:


> Humbug! As we speak, I am finishing up this year's plan to cover the house in lights. I wonder... If I turn my stereo up to 11, will you hear my Xmas music in New York? :horn: J/K. I sort of shuddered too when I started up my wife's car and was greeted with Mariah Carey screaming about "all I want for Christmas is yooooooooooooooooooou!!!!!!!"


There's a new one out this year, a remake of "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus". This girl would give a stump grinder a run for its money. She makes Nancy Sinatra sound like a coloratura soprano. I think I'd rather hear it played on a bagpipe.

If I sound bitter, I am. That bowl of BBF went to waste.  I was impatient. It was too moist and I packed it too tight. What a maroon. So I'm smoking some Paper Plate Potpourri in recompense. Better. ipe:


----------



## The Mad Professor

freestoke said:


> All kinds of bad stuff on the horizon. Ice. Snow. ...more Xmas music.


ound: Thankfully we don't get the ice and snow here, although this has been a cold fall. It actually has got me into the spirit more this season than others of recent memory... but I still despise the music.

What ever happened to real carols? Why is it always some [email protected] musical-hack's rendition of Bing Crosby with an electronica sound track being played in every single damn store in town? I'll take a chorus singing "Carol of the Bells" any day over Mariah or the Boss or, God forbid, some boy-band or Bieber... Too bad it doesn't get cold enough to wear ear muffs around...

Anyway, I'm enjoying a bowl of *McC Holiday Spirit* in a cob while I rant (Jim started it! :tongue.


----------



## gahdzila

Just took my 4 year old baby girl to the salon for the first time to get her nails painted (best idea I could come up with for something fun with her birthday money). I think I've made a terrible mistake. She *loved* it, the whole experience. She's gonna be begging to go back soon!

Sugar Barrel in the LePeltier while she shows off her hot pinkish-purplish fingernails to her big brother.


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I went out and smoked with Scott (scoops) I had some OGS in my Mario Grandi Magnum pipe, this thing is bottomless p


----------



## SmoknTaz

OGS two nights in a row. Glad I have a few tins cellared!


----------



## smburnette

Sutliff Molto Dolce is loaded up right now. Preparing for the local Christmas Parade broadcast, so I will be here a little while... I brought plenty extra and 2 pipes just in case it takes a while..


----------



## DanR

I've been traveling all day, and finally made it to Miami. The weather here is better than home. I'm firing up a bowl of Stonehaven to shake off the jet lag that's inevitable when you travel Southwest Airlines on a Saturday!


----------



## gahdzila

I did get an afternoon nap 

A little coffee and some Sterling American Patriot in a cob while the kids frollick and I contemplate what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## PiperPilot

Spent the day doing Christmas stuff. Got a tree, covered the house in twinkling lights, wrapped the tree out front in lights and set up the animated reindeer family on the front lawn. It only seemed appropriate to finish that off with a bowl of Xmas cookie. Crap I'm tired!


----------



## freestoke

Let the BBF dry out a bit this time. MUCH better! :tu The FourDot is performing flawlessly. :smile:


----------



## Troutman22

Strangest thing. All summer I didn't touch the stuff and now that winter is here I cant put it down. Peterson Summertime blend 2010 again for me on the way home from work.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in one of my Stannies.


----------



## smokinmojo

ST.Bruno RR in a BC.


----------



## PiperPilot

Just finished watching the Pats beat up on the Colts and decided to try layering some PA on top of Old Dublin. Not bad, but not great either. I won't be trying that one again. Between my cruddy left over bowl this morning and now this less than satisfying bowl, it hasn't been a great smoke day. Oh well. 
At least my latest restoration smoked well. A small rusticated Ehrilch billiard. I'm now moving on to restore #4 of 10. I think I'll work on the prince next. Looks real sweet.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a delicious bowl of 1792 yesterday while brewing some beer. Great combination & a great way to keep warm on a cold day.


----------



## PiperPilot

What did you brew Jeff? I have a Dunkelweisen on deck. Just finished off the last of my Kolsch from the summer.


----------



## Garin

The Puff meer was loaded up with Balkan Sasieni tonight, and I enjoyed it very much. I have been very light on the pipe lately due to the terrible weather outside, but sometimes you've just gotta have a pipe.


----------



## The Mad Professor

It's Royal Yacht in my favorite cob for me this evening while I clean my two recent estate pipe purchases, a leather wrapped Derby and a Jobey straight billiard.


----------



## DanR

Wow, I had no idea we had so many brewers on here. That's cool! Although it makes perfect sense that we would all have similar interests. I have a British ESB that should be ready to keg when I get home. I added some Kent Goldings dry hops for a little kicker to the aroma right before I left! I'm hoping for something similar to Well's Bombardier.

Anyway, back to topic, I am enjoying a bowl of H&H Louisiana Red while I watch the rain fall softly on the palm trees here in Miami.


----------



## gahdzila

A nice (though exhausting) day today with the family.

Sterling Sweet Briar + a pinch of C&D BF#1 in the LePeltier.


----------



## mmiller

I had Bullseye flake in my newly restored peterson tonight p


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: I dug thru my stash and came across this beautiful plug and I knew that this was what I was looking for. I chipped off larger slivers of this plug for the bottom of my big fat pipe while creating very small slivers for the top half and allowed the tobacco to dry for 1/2 hour. This evening I employed "Neill Archer Roan's Chamber Geometry technique creating a very small "combustion zone" allowing the maximum issuance of flavor from the unburnt portion of the tobacco and it exceeded my expectations.:hippie: I sat back sipping on my pipe with wisps of delightful smoke curling around my nose; dang-it this is what life's all about! The result was 21/4 hours of pure bliss. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

PiperPilot said:


> What did you brew Jeff? I have a Dunkelweisen on deck. Just finished off the last of my Kolsch from the summer.


I brewed a Wee Heavy on Saturday, came out pretty well. Pretty high gravity though (1.106) so it'll probably take quite a while to mellow out.



DanR said:


> Wow, I had no idea we had so many brewers on here. That's cool! Although it makes perfect sense that we would all have similar interests. I have a British ESB that should be ready to keg when I get home. I added some Kent Goldings dry hops for a little kicker to the aroma right before I left! I'm hoping for something similar to Well's Bombardier.....


I actually have an ESB on tap right now too, it's kind of a hybrid though since I used Chinook hops for it. It's actually probably the best beer I've made so far, Chinook seems to work quite well with English Malt & Yeast. Next time I'd like to switch to UK hops & see how different it is. Is Well's Bombardier a pretty good example of the style? My current favorite is Fullers.

To keep this somewhat on topic, I will not be smoking anything tonight as I have a final :mmph:


----------



## gahdzila

OTC medley! 

I had a little Carter Hall in a jar and a little PA in another jar, so I combined them to cut down on jars. I dumped in the remnants of the sample of Sugar Barrel that DanR sent me. And I mixed this mixture with a little bit of H&H Angler's Dream (good stuff, but the cinnamon is overpowering to my taste buds unless it's diluted down). It's making for a very pleasant smoke in a MM Hardwood!


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> I actually have an ESB on tap right now too, it's kind of a hybrid though since I used Chinook hops for it. It's actually probably the best beer I've made so far, Chinook seems to work quite well with English Malt & Yeast. Next time I'd like to switch to UK hops & see how different it is. Is Well's Bombardier a pretty good example of the style? My current favorite is Fullers.


Ummm, I love Chinook hops!

To answer your question, yes I think Well's is a great example of the style, but so is Fuller's. I think they are both fairly similar. I like the Well's probably because I had a bunch of it from the cask when I was in London (It's what they had at pub just down from the hotel), so there is some sentimental value there.

Back to topic, I am not smoking yet, but I have some Stoney loaded up for later. Off to a cocktail party first!


----------



## smburnette

Cherry captain black in a Dr Grabow


----------



## freestoke

*The Three Musketeers (1993)* is on the tube right now. Athos (Keefer Sutherland) is smoking a clay pipe! Anybody know if Athos smoked a pipe in the book?

Enjoying Tim Curry's amazing Richelieu with some HH Mature Virginia in the Bari Dana -- and an Old Milwaukee.


----------



## PiperPilot

+1 on the Fullers for me too. Haven't made an ESB yet. I've been sticking to the German styles for a while now. No particular reason. Just seems to happen.

Piper's Pleasure in my Country Gentleman.


----------



## mmiller

Had some captian black with Kyle (karatekyle) and Scott (Scoops) now we are hitting the campus library to do some studying.


----------



## gahdzila

Popped a tin of C&D Purple Cow. It was recommended to me by someone here...I think it was someone who was banned not long ago? Was Zogg his username maybe? I wish I were better at remembering names.

Virginia, Burley, Latakia, and Maduro cigar leaf. I thought I'd try it out in my LePeltier first. It's interesting! Certainly different. I wouldn't say I love it, but I'm intrigued enough to smoke some more. Maybe I'll have another bowl in a cob.


----------



## PiperPilot

Moved on to a bowl of Xmas Cookie with a stout glass mug full of Sam Adams Old Fezziwig. Fantastic Combo. Really tastes like the holidays. 

Trying to get my fill tonight. I started a new job today and in all the rushing around this morning I didn't notice that I didn't pack a pipe! What a long day. 
Also, because of my new job, I decided to reinvent myself and got rid of my beloved beard. I never realized it before, but my whiskers captured a lot of the wonderful aromas of whatever I was smoking. It just feels wrong now.


----------



## freestoke

PiperPilot said:


> I never realized it before, but my whiskers captured a lot of the wonderful aromas of whatever I was smoking. It just feels wrong now.


This gives a whole new meaning to "ghosting". :lol: I'm signing off with the Canadian and some IF. ipe:


----------



## The Mad Professor

Still got some RY in the cob from this morning...I think I might have even packed it yesterday (sorry Jim, slacking again :lol. I still haven't had any C&D Sunday Picnic since I opened the tin over a month ago, I think that needs to be next.

I just stuck a turkey in the oven at 8pm so I got me 5 hours of smoking and YouTube ahead. My son will be born any day now, my parents will arrive in town tomorrow, and turkey was still $0.75 per pound at Target, so I only have tonight so make the darn thing and be able to feed the incoming army...

And all this talk about ESB is making me upset that the liquor store that carries Fuller's is already closed. :mmph:

(P.S. I too have brewing equipment, gifted by a friend, but haven't brewed yet. Gave my buddy a hand a few times when he was still doing it. Down the road I'm sure I will make use of the equipment)


----------



## karatekyle

Two bowls of the Kyle Kompound tonight. And MORE than enough snuff. Spilled a half teaspoon on the table in the library so Matt (mmiller), Scott (scoops), and I went round for round until it was gone. Looks like I'll be up for a while. Late night pipe ebayers, watch out! I'll be bidding briars and sniping snuffboxes!


----------



## Troutman22

SAIL Green on the way home from work and LTF as I type. The second half of the LTF is always 100x better than the first half.


----------



## HugSeal

A few hours after the occasion but anyway.

My only pipe at the moment, a Big Ben billiard with some Mac Baren Mixture. It's not bad baccy but I'm kinda eager for my order to hopefully come through and arrive soon


----------



## The Mad Professor

karatekyle said:


> Late night pipe ebayers, watch out! I'll be bidding briars and sniping snuffboxes!


That was YOU who sharked that Sav from under me for $22 at 4am! That was a damn dirty, underhanded thing to do! I thought you were more honorable than that, sir! :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> That was YOU who sharked that Sav from under me for $22 at 4am! That was a damn dirty, underhanded thing to do! I thought you were more honorable than that, sir! :lol:


I wish! Whoever it was that outbid me on that pre-transition Barling is pond scum!


----------



## HugSeal

Picked up some cheap frozen chicken-filets at my local store so shoving osme of those babies in the oven with some smoked paprika and other spices and then having a bowl of MB Mixture while waiting for htem seems like a good plan.


----------



## freestoke

I've brewed a few batches in my cheapo Mr. Beer plastic brew bottle. They all turned out pretty well, actually! I was really surprised! You guys are WAY outa my league, though, but it sounds like a super hobby. There were a few brewers at work who did it BIG time, replete with stainless steel vats and research lab-worthy thermometers and made some truly tasty stuff. As I smoke this HH Mature Va in my Country Gentleman, I'm thinking about that can of malt back in the laundry room...maybe it's Mr. Beer season again. A nice straight Va is good for clearing the mind of unpleasant thoughts, like worrying about Xmas presents. ipe:


----------



## smburnette

Puffing on a little captail black white and captain black cherry.. I can't wait on my Boswell order to come in!


----------



## PiperPilot

freestoke said:


> I've brewed a few batches in my cheapo Mr. Beer plastic brew bottle.


I shiver when I hear that name. No offense to you Jim, I just had a really nasty brew given to me once. It was made in a Mr. Brew and I've had a serious prejudice since then. I traded a bottle of my really nice Belgian Dubbel for a glass of that swill. Grrrrrr.


----------



## freestoke

PiperPilot said:


> I shiver when I hear that name. No offense to you Jim, I just had a really nasty brew given to me once. It was made in a Mr. Brew and I've had a serious prejudice since then. I traded a bottle of my really nice Belgian Dubbel for a glass of that swill. Grrrrrr.


:brick:

I doubt that it would have passed for *good* beer, but it was better than, say, Natty Lite. :lol:

Mixed a little Three Blind Moose in to sweeten up the Paper Plate Potpourri. This is a really good smoke! :shock:


----------



## gahdzila

Cornell and Diehl was particularly generous with the baccy in that tin of Purple Cow. I smoked 2 bowls last night and still couldn't fit the rest in a half pint jar. Another bowl of Purple Cow in a cob tonight to finish off what wouldn't fit.


----------



## karatekyle

Working on a bowl of RY while I hit the books. This microbiology is turning into a full time job.


----------



## Nick S.

Going to have some more St. Bruno while I try to finish up my review of it.


----------



## freestoke

Wow, am I really the first up tonight!? Whatever, it's an Old Milwaukee and the end of a super bowl of BBF in the Sasieni Canadian. Nice! Finished the Sugar Barrel that was open today and the open jar of PA is also almost gone too. Contemplating a VaPer -- maybe some Reiner LGF. Need to think about it. Planning is SO important!


----------



## gahdzila

I spent some time today putting most of my stash up on tobaccocellar.com. I got a nice shipment in from Smoking Pipes today! Starting the night off with my first bowl of LNF for the December review thread.


----------



## smburnette

I got a nice box from Boswell's today... 

Smoked Piper's Pleasure this morning... It was great!

Filled a bowl with Chocolate Delight at lunch, and really enjoyed it...

I now have a bowlfull of Christmas Cookie.. It is interesting.. If sipped very slowly, it tastes like a sugar cookie, but for some reason, I am not sure it is my favorite..

I still have Cherry Smash, Peaches and Cream, and Raspberry Cream to sample... I am already planning my next order!!


----------



## karatekyle

A bowl of LTF! Very nice.


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of Bullseye Flake, sadly Im out of it now. out:


----------



## smburnette

Lit a bowl of Boswell's Raspberry Cream. It is smoking very wet, but that very well could be me... This one is by far the best aromatic I have ever smoked!!! Keep in mind that I am a relatively new smoker.. I think I will try a few of their English blends on the next order...


----------



## PiperPilot

Shaun, I suggest trying Countryside. It's not listed on their site but is always available. I'm enjoying a bowl of it now in my bent Boswell classic. It's pretty mild for an English, but I find it has a nice balanced mix of sweetness and smokiness. Not a lot of Latakia, but what is there always seems to pop its head out at the right time. I always get positive comments on the room note too, which is somewhat rare for an English.


----------



## The Mad Professor

The last day of class was today, finals are next week. I spent the morning preparing the final and study guide, then class, then out to dinner and a movie at home with my parents and the "baby momma". He'll be arriving any day now - boy, am I getting anxious. Anyway, I've been too busy to sign on today, but at least I've had the chance to enjoy a nice big bowl of FVF from my Falcon. Good stuff.
A pleasant evening to you all, gentlemen.


----------



## MarkC

Continuing my HOTW binge.


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> The last day of class was today, finals are next week. I spent the morning preparing the final and study guide, then class, then out to dinner and a movie at home with my parents and the "baby momma". He'll be arriving any day now - boy, am I getting anxious. Anyway, I've been too busy to sign on today, but at least I've had the chance to enjoy a nice big bowl of FVF from my Falcon. Good stuff.
> A pleasant evening to you all, gentlemen.


Steady on, Joe! Hopefully you won't go through what a friend of mine in the AF had to endure. His wife was TWO WEEKS LATE!! My GOD she was huge, and still lumbering into the Officers Club for dinner right up to when she had it. :shock: (Not drinking, though, in case you're wondering.) No problems, though. :tu "Strong woman. Had the baby in the morning, helped plow the field that afternoon." :lol: (Can't remember what that's from...Doc on *Gunsmoke*?)

What next? I'm thinking another bowl of PA, actually. ipe: Oops. Didn't notice what thread this was!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Steady on, Joe! Hopefully you won't go through what a friend of mine in the AF had to endure. His wife was TWO WEEKS LATE!! My GOD she was huge


IIRC, my mom said I was a couple of weeks late. They never let them come late anymore like they used to years ago. They'll always induce or something by the due date. They even do c-sections and inductions a couple of weeks early out of convenience nowadays. It seems dangerous to me, but I'm no obstetrician or neonatologist, so what do I know. My oldest came naturally a few weeks early, but both of my youngest two were purposely brought into the world a week or two early - one by induction (that one was actually medically necessary), and my youngest by c-section (about 5 days before thanksgiving...that one was at least in part for convenience).


----------



## smburnette

puffing away on raspberry cream right now... This is an amazing tobacco!!


----------



## freestoke

This IF is going down rather well. The FourDot pot was designed with IF in mind, I think. ipe: Wish it was a Guinness, but it's just an Old Milwaukee. sigh.


----------



## smburnette

Finished my raspberry cream and decided to try the Cherry Smash.. I must say that I am undecided on this one.. Upon initial light, it has a strong cherry flavor, very nice.. From there, it seems to take on a camp fire taste to me... perhaps this one needs a cob pipe, but as of now, I think for my cherry fix, I will stick with the paladin.. Would anyone have a nice cherry blend they reccomend??


----------



## HugSeal

freestoke said:


> This IF is going down rather well. The FourDot pot was designed with IF in mind, I think. ipe: Wish it was a Guinness, but it's just an Old Milwaukee. sigh.


If by IF you mean Irish Flake I hear ya. Tasty leaf right there


----------



## freestoke

Just rechecking my OGS research for the review from last month. ipe: I stand by it! Nice stuff, OGS, and the TwoDot apple is more than up to the job.


----------



## karatekyle

Going to treat myself tonight. A bowl of Dunbar. I enjoy my Dunbar, on special occasions. The leaf quality is amazing. Soft and light as silk.


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of IF for the first time, I was really impressed with it! Cant wait to get some more later on p


----------



## Hannibal

Well today was one of those days.... At lunch time I packed one of my pipes to go out and enjoy a little bowl and just after packing all hell broke loose. I couldn't go anywhere so instead I left it be for some DGT on the way home. On the drive home I sipped a bowl of GH & CO Louisiana Perique. I must say I REALLY enjoyed this tobak very much. There was just something about it that I didn't want it to end. I babied it all the way home for my hour and fifteen minute drive. I can see this one becoming one of my favorites, well at least for the time being! :nod: ipe:


----------



## smburnette

chocolate cream is on tap for tonight....


----------



## DanR

Well, I just couldn't resist. I just got a big bag of GL Pease Fillmore from RJPuffs as part of my Dec Pipe Lotto winnings/bomb, and I had to try it. It's from 2008 and is marvelous! I'd read that GLP tobacco gets better with age, and this proves it. I may have to buy 10 pounds of this and store it away for a few years!


----------



## freestoke

Hannibal said:


> On the drive home I sipped a bowl of GH & CO Louisiana Perique....


Okay, Jeff. Sure that's not Louisiana *Flake*? Plenty of perique in that, but it's not straight perique. I'm not sure GH&Co. even sells a straight perique. If it's Louisiana *Flake*, I agree -- a great smoke! :tu Bought a pound of it a while back.

Right now I'm relaxing with some Columbian fresh ground coffee and the FourDot full of IF. Perfect! ipe:


----------



## Hannibal

freestoke said:


> Okay, Jeff. Sure that's not Louisiana *Flake*? Plenty of perique in that, but it's not straight perique. I'm not sure GH&Co. even sells a straight perique. If it's Louisiana *Flake*, I agree -- a great smoke! :tu Bought a pound of it a while back.
> 
> Right now I'm relaxing with some Columbian fresh ground coffee and the FourDot full of IF. Perfect! ipe:


Well I guess I'll have to revert back to who gave it to me. The Mad Professor shot me a little sampler of the stuff he was selling so I could try it prior to buying it. He also sent a couple body guards along with it and on the baggies it simply said, on one was GH & CO Louisiana Perique (VA/PR) and the other was GH & CO Ennerdale Flake (Lakeland)..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: The Ennerdale was one that didn't suit my taste very well. It was good but just to floral/sweet/ :dunno: But the other one was very good.... School the noobie time. Class is in session! :nod: :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Okay, Jeff. Sure that's not Louisiana *Flake*? Plenty of perique in that, but it's not straight perique. I'm not sure GH&Co. even sells a straight perique. If it's Louisiana *Flake*, I agree -- a great smoke! :tu Bought a pound of it a while back.
> 
> Right now I'm relaxing with some Columbian fresh ground coffee and the FourDot full of IF. Perfect! ipe:


Sounds wonderful. IF and coffee is a great combo.


----------



## HugSeal

Plantas Burberry. and some orangejuice to that.


----------



## freestoke

Anybody else like smaller pipes? (I guess it's a bit like admitting you like Captain Black or Prince Albert. :boink I've had this Bari Dana almost as long as the Sasieni Mayfair, about 35 years. It's probably a Group 2 or something -- .8" wide x 1.2" deep x 5" long -- but it smokes swell, Sail Green at the moment.


----------



## Nick S.

freestoke said:


> Anybody else like smaller pipes? (I guess it's a bit like admitting you like Captain Black or Prince Albert. :boink I've had this Bari Dana almost as long as the Sasieni Mayfair, about 35 years. It's probably a Group 2 or something -- .8" wide x 1.2" deep x 5" long -- but it smokes swell, Sail Green at the moment.


Most of my pipes are what I would consider average size, but they are certainly small compared to those big honkin' freehand style pipes... Mine are mostly the classic shapes, which tend to run on the medium to small side... I have an old Kaywoodie from the 30s that is really small, I would guess it is about a group one, and it is a great for a quick smoke as it only takes about 10 min to finish a bowl (perfect for a traditional "smoke break").


----------



## DanR

Hannibal said:


> Well I guess I'll have to revert back to who gave it to me. The Mad Professor shot me a little sampler of the stuff he was selling so I could try it prior to buying it. He also sent a couple body guards along with it and on the baggies it simply said, on one was GH & CO Louisiana Perique (VA/PR) and the other was GH & CO Ennerdale Flake (Lakeland)..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: The Ennerdale was one that didn't suit my taste very well. It was good but just to floral/sweet/ :dunno: But the other one was very good.... School the noobie time. Class is in session! :nod: :lol:


Well, since he wrote VA/PR on the package, it's not straight perique. Va/Pr or VaPer is a designation for Virginia and Perique. It's gotta be the Louisiana Flake.


----------



## jtree26

Smoked some Seattle Pipe Club Plum pudding in a Peterson System that I restored.


----------



## The Mad Professor

DanR said:


> Well, since he wrote VA/PR on the package, it's not straight perique. Va/Pr or VaPer is a designation for Virginia and Perique. It's gotta be the Louisiana Flake.


Yes it is GH&Co Louisiana (Perique) Flake - sorry about the nomenclature confusion, Jeff. By accident I must have left off the "flake". I have seen it referred to as both Louisiana Flake (ie. Tobaccoreviews.com) and Louisiana Perique Flake (ie Smokingpipes.com), and the GH&Co site doesn't mention it at all :lol: ... I don't know which is more correct. Anyway, sorry again for the confusion - but glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Braved the dampness and -3C this morning and enjoyed me some Scottish Cake. I can't say enough about this Vaper. ipe:


----------



## MarkC

> Anybody else like smaller pipes? (I guess it's a bit like admitting you like Captain Black or Prince Albert.)


Well, I like Prince Albert, so maybe it is, but I don't see the comparison. If it wasn't for small pipes, I'd never smoke Gawith Hoggarth tobaccos!

Of course, right now it's Union Square in one of my nice, big Cavicchis!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Well, I like Prince Albert, so maybe it is, but I don't see the comparison. If it wasn't for small pipes, I'd never smoke Gawith Hoggarth tobaccos!
> 
> Of course, right now it's Union Square in one of my nice, big Cavicchis!


It's Paper Plate Potpourri in the big Berkebile right now. Some say a big pipe smokes a lot better than a small one. Not sure that I agree completely, but that's what I was talking about. I think the Berkebile handles the dry PPP better than my small pipes. Might be something to it, but the small pipes seem better for some things -- especially a shorter smoke!


----------



## smburnette

Smoking a little Carter Hall to break in a new pipe that my little girl wanted me to have, so mommy HAD to buy it... 


And I like small pipes, prince albert, and captain black!!


----------



## kneepa

Had my first ever bowl of Captain Black(White)...or any Cpt. Black for that matter. I found it to be very enjoyable.
Will definatly have another bowl of this before I go out on the town tonight. Maybe mix a lil Dark Birdseye into this in the near future.


----------



## Nick S.

kneepa said:


> Had my first ever bowl of Captain Black(White)...or any Cpt. Black for that matter. I found it to be very enjoyable.
> Will definatly have another bowl of this before I go out on the town tonight. *Maybe mix a lil Dark Birdseye into this in the near future.*


I do that sometimes, though I use CB Gold, it is actually pretty good... I call it black-eye...


----------



## karatekyle

I had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Might ring a bell for a few of you former cigar boys :lol: I've got a 3 piece video review going up on it, look for it on the forum cigar side/ YouTube/ Classy Codswallop!


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> I had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Might ring a bell for a few of you former cigar boys :lol: I've got a 3 piece video review going up on it, look for it on the forum cigar side/ YouTube/ Classy Codswallop!


UHC are one of my favorites! I have a year old box that I just opened about a month ago. I might have to fire one up and compare to your review!

I'm having some Bright CR Flake that Xodar sent me. It's lovely, even if the weather outside is not - I'm huddled up in the garage watching it rain.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> UHC are one of my favorites! I have a year old box that I just opened about a month ago. I might have to fire one up and compare to your review!
> 
> I'm having some Bright CR Flake that Xodar sent me. It's lovely, even if the weather outside is not - I'm huddled up in the garage watching it rain.


Well you'll have to tune in! I will say, in the video at one point I mention that I'm wearing my fedora for you Dan. For some reason, I got mixed up. I meant to say Joe; he had a very gentlemanly post recently about a hat he purchased. You accidentally stole the spotlight :lol:


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Well you'll have to tune in! I will say, in the video at one point I mention that I'm wearing my fedora for you Dan. For some reason, I got mixed up. I meant to say Joe; he had a very gentlemanly post recently about a hat he purchased. You accidentally stole the spotlight :lol:


Well, fear not Kyle, because I recently purchased a beautiful brown fedora and am wearing it at the moment!!! You and Joe were the inspiration - plus I needed to cover my bald head in the cold weather...


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Well, fear not Kyle, because I recently purchased a beautiful brown fedora and am wearing it at the moment!!! You and Joe were the inspiration - plus I needed to cover my bald head in the cold weather...


HAHA!! :thumb:

I must have sensed it. Lucky mistake I suppose :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

I smoked a Diesel UC just recently. Mine have 5 months of age (give or take?). It really is a fantastic cigar that just happens to be inexpensive. Fernandez seems particularly skilled at that. Anywho - this cigar is a prime example of what a few months rest can do for a cigar. ROTT, they're raw and unbridled (though surprisingly good and not harsh), and between 6 months to a year they start to smooth out and become much more refined.


----------



## freestoke

Nice hat, Dan! :tu Dark Star again, in the Mayfair. This is really good. Is this the same as 2035? The 2035 says "Cavendish" on tobackreviews, but some say it's the same as the Dark Star "Virginia". Others say the 2035 is better! I think I may have to have some more of this -- or 2035, depending on what the research reveals. ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Flake with a topping from my mixed OTC jar in a Dr Grabow Omega to get the nerves settled before the Christmas piano recital!


----------



## karatekyle

karatekyle said:


> I had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Might ring a bell for a few of you former cigar boys :lol: I've got a 3 piece video review going up on it, look for it on the forum cigar side/ YouTube/ Classy Codswallop!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...3134-diesel-unholy-cocktail-video-review.html

There you are!


----------



## Nachman

smburnette said:


> Smoking a little Carter Hall to break in a new pipe that my little girl wanted me to have, so mommy HAD to buy it...


That girl is a real keeper.


----------



## freestoke

A darkling night. Threw a handful of Dark Birdseye and pinch of TBM into the Serial Aromatics Pouch (black leather, appropriately enough). This is almost worth trying to reproduce. ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

A little Purple Cow to polish off the night. This stuff is growing on me!


----------



## freestoke

The last bowl of the night is done. Nightcap.


----------



## Troutman22

FVF in my Dunhill - special occasion pipe.


----------



## mmiller

A little bit earlier today I had a bowl of Margate and then followed it up with a bowl of Twist Flake


----------



## Leucrocotta

Well, so far I've only been doing it evening time.... but I enjoyed my Wee Heavy/Cherry Cav blend last night in what appears to be a gem of a basket pipe.


----------



## PiperPilot

Tonight it's Countryside in a smallish Ehrlich Billiard with a hefty glass of Knob Creek. The tobak is really accentuating the vanilla notes in the Bourbon. 

The booze was a gift to myself for getting my Xmas shopping done early this year. First time ever I won't be shopping on Xmas eve!


----------



## gahdzila

Jim must be shoveling snow or something. He has usually made two or three posts to this thread by now!

Orlik Golden Sliced in my freshly salt-alcohol-treated Dr Grabow Big Pipe. She's smoking much better now!


----------



## Troutman22

Hamborger Veermaster in my Boswell. This pipe is a huge chunk of briar - love it.


----------



## kneepa

Been smoking the hell outta the Meer with Cpt Black mixed with Birdseye.


----------



## smburnette

puffing some Gordon Pym in one of my basket pipes..


----------



## PiperPilot

It's Countryside again. This time in my GBD Corduroy. This stuff has pretty much become my all day smoke. I noticed on Boswell's website that they started listing it. It was always one of my little not so well kept secrets. I hope this doesn't affect it's availability. 
Maybe I should tell everyone how awful it is. Like smoking the shavings from my kids' guinea pig cage.... yeah, that's it.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Doing some Captain Black in my basket pipe.... have to say I'm enjoying it as a mellow taste. Might need try to drying a little more next time though.


----------



## kava

I finally found some Captain Black and Prince Albert after searching my 3rd walmart. Currently, I'm smoking a half bowl of CB. Let's see if I can get this one all the way down to the bottom.


----------



## Nick S.

I just had some 12 year old Sterlingshire that Troutman22 sent me awhile ago... Amazing stuff, smooth and sweet. It strengthens my belief in aging Virginia tobacco. Thanks Troutman! I'd give you an RG bump, but it says I have to spread the love somewhere else...


----------



## Leucrocotta

Didn't look at Walmart.... took 4 different stores before I found it at a Rite-Aid. Might tell my brother to find out if the Walmart he works at has it or not.


----------



## kava

Leucrocotta said:


> Didn't look at Walmart.... took 4 different stores before I found it at a Rite-Aid. Might tell my brother to find out if the Walmart he works at has it or not.


I didn't think of Rite-Aid! I've checked out a few Walgreens with negative results but didn't even think of Rite-Aid, or CVS for that matter.

I finished my 1/2 bowl of CB and just loaded a 1/2 bowl of a mix made up mostly of the cr*p I got from Walgreens. I'm hoping to make it more than 15 minutes of this without giving up!


----------



## kava

Oh, and I just learned that I can't use an at sign to replace the letter 'a' until I have 30 posts. Can you guess how I figured this out? :banghead::banghead::banghead: (I know, it's too late to have brain teasers!)


----------



## Leucrocotta

Heh... I stopped at a Walgreens by where I work and saw that they appeared to have garbage equivalent to the stuff in our "Discount Tobacco" stores and avoided that. Only thought of Rite-Aid because I drove past it on the way home and it jumped out at me. 

Also, 9:30 isn't what I call late, though I'm afraid that your emoticon up there says it all.


----------



## karatekyle

I love seeing newer guys posting in this thread along side brothers like Jim and Moe. Keep up the puffing, folks! I'm loving the new faces!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am smoking Orlik Golden Sliced in a MM Country Gentleman corncob as I type and the flavor is so very delicious.ipe: I really love the natural sweetness of this Burley, Virginia flake. I also have at my side an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew with foam coating my lips; what a great evening this is turning out to be.:beerchug: I have already packed a MM Diplomat corncob with Gawith, Hoggarth Scented Dark Flake which I will smoke after my Golden Sliced; I need to follow-up with a dark strong kicker. Dang-it! I am having a great time this evening!:hippie:


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I had some of the cube in my new meerschaum bulldog that I just got in the mail today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just had a very nice bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in the meer, wondering where Jim's been the last couple of days...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Just had a very nice bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in the meer, wondering where Jim's been the last couple of days...


I was JUST getting ready to fire one out to this thread last night after finishing up a bowl of OGS, then decided to go to bed instead. :faint: It was a busy day and I just sort of fell apart at the end.


----------



## karatekyle

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/303259-addresses-seriously.html


----------



## freestoke

A little Paper Plate Potpourri in the Bari Dana. PPP goes through some very good phases. As long as nothing horrible spills on the plate, it's generally quite good. ipe:


----------



## smburnette

Montego Bay... This is HARSH.. Worst tongue bite I have ever had!!! It has a nice flavor and aroma, but is painful to smoke!


----------



## Leucrocotta

Just had a little Half and Half (doing some OTC as well as my house blend stuff until I can get to Uptowns in Nashville this weekend). Have to say, it wasn't as unpleasant as I feared, though it was fearsomely bland. Not overly enjoyable. Might have to try a blend or two that I've seen mentioned concerning it. Enjoying my evening smoke time though, now that I'm getting some flavor from Captain Black that I dried a little better tonight.


----------



## PiperPilot

Would you believe it? It's Countryside again tonight. This time in my Ehrlich bulldog. Love this shape. So classic. 

Oh and for anyone that knows what I mean.... Tuuuuuuuuuukka!


----------



## DanR

Epiphany for me tonight. Warmed up to mid 70's today. Still a little soggy from all the rain (welcome rain that is), but it feels really nice out!


----------



## mmiller

smburnette said:


> Montego Bay... This is HARSH.. Worst tongue bite I have ever had!!! It has a nice flavor and aroma, but is painful to smoke!


I have some of this and boy does it burn hot!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Anyone tried Thanshers Aromatic? Maybe it's just me, but it seems to burn pretty hot as well.

Gonna try some Captain Black in the meer before I hit the hay - trying to keep smoke the meer daily, see if I can get it to color a bit more.


----------



## mmiller

ProbateGeek said:


> Anyone tried Thanshers Aromatic? Maybe it's just me, but it seems to burn pretty hot as well.
> 
> Gonna try some Captain Black in the meer before I hit the hay - trying to keep smoke the meer daily, see if I can get it to color a bit more.


I was interested in getting some of that to try, it seems like a very interesting tobacco, I have been on the quest of coloring my new meer also I just finished a bowl of Commonwealth in it.


----------



## smburnette

Boswell's Chocolate Cream...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Anyone tried Thanshers Aromatic? Maybe it's just me, but it seems to burn pretty hot as well.
> 
> Gonna try some Captain Black in the meer before I hit the hay - trying to keep smoke the meer daily, see if I can get it to color a bit more.


Thansher's Aromatic!? Now that is thoroughly arcane smokin' right there, Terry. Amd Matt immediately says he's heard of it!? Amazing. :shock:

Just finished the other half of the Bari Dana on the way back from darts, smoked the first half on the the way there and three Diplomats of Dart Mix while I was throwing. With a couple of Old Milwaukees.


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling Sweet Briar (beefed up with a little BF#1, as usual) in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

Took some BCA, which would remain soft and moist after a year in the open sun in the Sahara, and added it to a little pile from the very dry Paper Plate Potpourri. A very nice aromatic now! ipe:


----------



## DanR

I should be smoking PS Navy Flake for the December review, but I opted for SG Navy Flake tonight instead. This batch has some age on it, and is a really nice mellow smoke. Although I should have let it dry out a bit first, it's a little gurgly.


----------



## MarkC

Relaxing with a bowl of FVF after a crappy work day. Makes things much better!


----------



## freestoke

Just finished making some enchilada sauce. Man is THAT a chore! :faint: Used the New Mexico Chiles, so the sauce is a bit hotter than normal. Perfect for my tastes, though. It's gonna make great cheese enchiladas! :hippie: Was thinking about Spanish rice, but I don't know if I'll have the energy to add that to the menu tonight. :frown: Just have to settle for chips, a pico de gallo and shredded lettuce I think. Trying to shake it off with some PA in the 4Dot. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, me again.  Finished making the pico and putting the enchiladas together. They're in the oven! A little shredded lettuce now and we're good to go. Smokin' a flake of OGS while I wait for the cheese to melt! ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Yeah, me again.  Finished making the pico and putting the enchiladas together. They're in the oven! A little shredded lettuce now and we're good to go. Smokin' a flake of OGS while I wait for the cheese to melt! ipe:


Sounds good Jim. Had a half bowl of RY on the way to dinner. It's date night: wings with Taylor.


----------



## PiperPilot

Just cracked a tin of Royal Yacht. I need to watch out for crafty Mr. N. He has a way of sneaking up on me when I smoke this one.


----------



## DanR

I'm having one of those smokes that just makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside. It's 2008 Fillmore that RJpuffs bombed me. It is very different than the stuff I bought earlier this year. The broken flakes are a lot darker, and the smoke is so much sweeter. He sent me a lot, but it may not last long! I'm seriously thinking about buying a few 8oz tubs of this to hide away for 4 years!


----------



## Sherlocke

Smoking my first ever bowl of Stonehaven. It's pretty good, but I still prefer Penzance.


----------



## freestoke

Getting ready to hit the road back home with some Serial Aromatics Pouch in the Diplomat.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Some Scotch Flake Aromatic that Jim was kind enough to pass along to from his 500g brick. I really smelled/tasted the chocolate this time, and enjoy just the right amount of "soap". Thanks again, JimBob!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Some Scotch Flake Aromatic that Jim was kind enough to pass along to from his 500g brick. I really smelled/tasted the chocolate this time, and enjoy just the right amount of "soap". Thanks again, JimBob!


Really glad you like it, Terry! As soon as this Ennerdale's done, I might just have to open a jar of that. I'm firing up some Reiner LGF in the FourDot right now, which isn't all bad. ipe:


----------



## smburnette

Just finished a bowl of boswell's Peachs and Cream...


----------



## kava

I just started Captain Black and the GF is smoking a, ummm, "house blend." ;-)
That is paired off with some red wine.


----------



## gahdzila

H&H Angler's Dream. It's decent enough stuff. The cinnamon is a little too strong for me unless I mix it with something neutral (tonight, that's BF#1). I'm still working on the very generous free sample Russ sent me.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Had a bit of house blend (Wee Heavy/Cherry Cav) and contemplating a Captain Black/Half & Half mixture. Think I finally discovered a fair flaw with my basket pipe. Keeping my fingers crossed for a better quality pipe to be in the cards soonish.


----------



## jfserama

It's been way too long since I had time to sit and smoke a pipe, but tonight I had the chance to smoke a couple bowls. Had some Anni Kake while working through math problems—which I havent done for years—with a friend, and then had some Holiday Spirit to finish the night. It was a long overdue smoke session. I might even have a bit of Crumb of Comfort snuff now…


----------



## gahdzila

A little Captain Black white label with the remaining crumbs from the paper plate to polish off the night.


----------



## DanR

Back from the wife's office Christmas party, so it's pretty late, but I needed a pipefull to wind down - OGS in my Butz Calabash.


----------



## freestoke

Last night I wanted to post about the Sasieni Canadian, but I had a feline impediment as I smoked some Reiner LGF in it and couldn't reach the keyboard; it occurred to me that it is probably my "best" pipe. The stem is not original, which means I got it for a song, but the pipe itself is classically handsome. At 5 1/4" without the stem, the briar must have come from a substantial plateaux. The drill is perfect. It only weighs 34g. From what I understand, that is some nice briar to be so light; by way of comparison, I have an old Dunhill bulldog with a similar finish that weighs 46g and isn't half the pipe (although I'll bet the Dunhill cost twice as much new) and a Sasieni Mayfair that weighs the same though it's much smaller. Why this Canadian is not a FourDot escapes me, but I would imagine the bowl has a fill or two, not visible because of the black sandblast. (Sasieni was very picky, long ago in a world long gone.) Whatever, I'm very happy to have it! :smoke:


----------



## gahdzila

Am I actually first tonight?

Pulling out the LePeltier tonight. The only complaint I've ever seen about them is the small bowl size. It's pretty small....but it's clay! Finish a bowl, pack it again, and it's immediately ready to smoke again. Finishing off the Sterling Sweet Briar, with a little bit of Orlick Golden Sliced on top to fill the bowl.


----------



## freestoke

Somebody had to be first, Clifford! I'm happy with some simple PA tonight, in the 4Dot of all things. Just seemed the thing after dinner for some reason. I think I'm just tired and didn't want to think about it. Didn't have the strength to tear open the Four Brothers shipment. Gonna finish this and hit the sack! :faint:


----------



## gahdzila

Some Dark Flake Scented now, in the LePeltier again. Love this pipe!!!


----------



## bwhite220

Just finished a bowl of G.L. Pease Odyssey that Terry bombed me with a while back. I love this stuff!!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Some Dark Flake Scented now, in the LePeltier again. Love this pipe!!!


Yet another high octane burn, eh Clifford!? What next, SG 1792 brownies? :hippie:

I was going to change my mind and break out the Four Brothers, but I've decided to stick with my original plan. :faint:


----------



## gahdzila

I haven't tried 1792 yet, Jim, but I do have two tins in the cellar calling my name :happy:


----------



## PiperPilot

Tonight it's Old Dublin in a rusticated Ehrlich. Just finished up at a family holiday party. My 4 year old is convinced it wasn't really Santa that showed up, while my 8 year old is "pretty sure" it was him. What a quandary. She's at the point that half the kids in her class believe and the other half know the truth. The wife and I are debating over whether we talk to her after this Christmas.


----------



## Troutman22

Veermaster last night and Veermaster tonight.


----------



## mmiller

I went to minneapolis a little earlier today it about and hour drive from my place and I had some Captain Black in my Falcon on the freeway :tu


----------



## Mante

I have some Davidus Royale & Butternut burley mixed together in a medico estate & I must say this is smoking superbly, right up my alley.


----------



## gahdzila

PiperPilot said:


> Tonight it's Old Dublin in a rusticated Ehrlich. Just finished up at a family holiday party. My 4 year old is convinced it wasn't really Santa that showed up, while my 8 year old is "pretty sure" it was him. What a quandary. She's at the point that half the kids in her class believe and the other half know the truth. The wife and I are debating over whether we talk to her after this Christmas.


My son is 8, almost 9. Last year, he decided that Santa wasn't real and that the presents just came from mom and dad. We didn't really do anything to influence him one way or another, and we would wink and nod and just be vague: "Oh, really? Wow...think you figured it out, do ya?" This year, he is absolutely convinced that Santa is real. WTF?!?

I don't really know how to handle it. I guess he'll eventually figure it out on his own.

I remember feeling traumatized and violated as a child when some numbskull kid told me the truth, sometime around 3rd grade. Laugh if you want, it does sound kinda silly I suppose. But I really felt betrayed, that I had been lied to all my life. So much so that I vowed to not do the Santa thing with my kids. But that's unrealistic, I guess, and my wife insisted....so here we are.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> My son is 8, almost 9. Last year, he decided that Santa wasn't real and that the presents just came from mom and dad. We didn't really do anything to influence him one way or another, and we would wink and nod and just be vague: "Oh, really? Wow...think you figured it out, do ya?" This year, he is absolutely convinced that Santa is real. WTF?!?
> 
> I don't really know how to handle it. I guess he'll eventually figure it out on his own.
> 
> I remember feeling traumatized and violated as a child when some numbskull kid told me the truth, sometime around 3rd grade. Laugh if you want, it does sound kinda silly I suppose. But I really felt betrayed, that I had been lied to all my life. So much so that I vowed to not do the Santa thing with my kids. But that's unrealistic, I guess, and my wife insisted....so here we are.


WHAT?!? Santa's not real!! OMG, I gotta go, I can't handle this...

My grandfather, bless his heart, had probably had too may eggnogs one Christmas eve, and as we were watching TV at his place, he looked over at me and said, "You don't believe in Santa Claus anymore, do ya?" The kids at school were already talking about it, but I was still undecided, until then.

I'm having a Cohiba CC that was given to me a few weeks ago. My head's spinning a little from the vitamin N, but it's really a nice cigar. I've got some brindle flake loaded up in my Pete Spigot for the encore.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> I went to minneapolis a little earlier today it about and hour drive from my place and I had some Captain Black in my Falcon on the freeway :tu


Wow! Don't see many Falcons on the highways these days. :boink:

I've been smoking the Serial Aromatics Pouch all day, in the Diplomat. Bolstered it big time with half a pouch of Five Brothers and a handfull of BCA this morning. Very nice! ipe:


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> Wow! Don't see many Falcons on the highways these days. :boink:
> 
> I've been smoking the Serial Aromatics Pouch all day, in the Diplomat. Bolstered it big time with half a pouch of Five Brothers and a handfull of BCA this morning. Very nice! ipe:


Yeah I know I love my falcon pipe, best 3 dollars I have ever spent at an antique store! p


----------



## PiperPilot

gahdzila said:


> My son is 8, almost 9. Last year, he decided that Santa wasn't real and that the presents just came from mom and dad. We didn't really do anything to influence him one way or another, and we would wink and nod and just be vague: "Oh, really? Wow...think you figured it out, do ya?" This year, he is absolutely convinced that Santa is real. WTF?!?
> 
> I don't really know how to handle it. I guess he'll eventually figure it out on his own.
> 
> I remember feeling traumatized and violated as a child when some numbskull kid told me the truth, sometime around 3rd grade. Laugh if you want, it does sound kinda silly I suppose. But I really felt betrayed, that I had been lied to all my life. So much so that I vowed to not do the Santa thing with my kids. But that's unrealistic, I guess, and my wife insisted....so here we are.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I think the kids at school will eventually break her heart with the news. She is very sweet and a bit naive. I just worry how she'll take it and don't want her to be the last in her class still clinging on. I think she already knows but doesn't want to say anything because she likes believing. Oh, the joys of parenting.

Tonight I'm enjoying some Countryside in my Pete bent billiard. Loving the fact that Tim Tebow is officially a mortal being. Go Pats!!!!!!!


----------



## freestoke

Finding out the truth about Santa came as a relief at age 7 or 8. No more letters to Santa. All I had to do was hand my parents the list, a much less involved operation. 

Back to something sensible this evening, a bit of Reiner LGF in the Mayfair.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Santa was a beautiful illusion as a child. If I remember correctly, I figured it out by catching my parents at it. They tried to say they were just helping, but that didn't sit right with me.

Didn't pop in last night, but started some Royal Cajun Special at the airport, and finished on the way home last night.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Yeah I know I love my falcon pipe, best 3 dollars I have ever spent at an antique store! p












Ah say, it was JOKE, son! You said "I had some Captain Black in my Falcon ", could have been a *Ford *Falcon. It was a just a JOKE! They're going right over your head, boy! There's a hole in your glove!

I just finished two straight bowls of Thransher's Aromatic, courtesy of ProbateGeek. I'll have more to say about this later. Right now I'm puffing some PA in the same cob I smoked the TA, just to make sure it wasn't broken. ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . I just finished two straight bowls of *Thransher's* Aromatic, courtesy of ProbateGeek. *I'll have more to say about this later.* Right now I'm puffing some PA in the same cob I smoked the TA, just to make sure it wasn't broken. ipe:


This ought to be enjoyable. :biggrin:

But "Thransher's"? A crossup of Thanshers and Thrashers? Was it that harsh?
_
When I saw those thrashers rolling by, looking more than two lanes wide,
I was feeling like my day had just begun..._


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> But "Thransher's"? A crossup of Thanshers and Thrashers? Was it that harsh?
> _
> When I saw those thrashers rolling by, looking more than two lanes wide,
> I was feeling like my day had just begun..._


I think I know what this is, this *Thansher's *Aromatic. It's C&D Cube Cut Burley with some sort of cologne or perfume applied as a topping. Spongy. I started out with a firm musketball (out of pure laziness) in the Legend. The smell was very suspicious. :spy: It vanished in about 5 puffs. Gone. Up in smoke. I did a far more thorough job the second bowl, in the same pipe, but it still only lasted about 10 minutes. The room note seems nonexistent (I think), but maybe it's just me. Strength? Hard to tell. I think I need to stoke up the Tim West to get the measure of this gossamer cut. Odd tobacco, Terry. I actually have about a pound of C&D Cube Cut Burley that I've been trying to figure out what to do with it for a year, from back during my excursion into blending, and all that that entails. I tried wetting it down with rum, for example. Bleah. But this has given me an idea! I don't care for this particular aftershave, but maybe with Pinaud Lilac Vegeta?l I could create Freestoke's Aromatic!

It's the thought that counts, Terry! :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I think I know what this is, this *Thansher's *Aromatic. It's C&D Cube Cut Burley with some sort of cologne or perfume applied as a topping. Spongy. I started out with a firm musketball (out of pure laziness) in the Legend. The smell was very suspicious. :spy: It vanished in about 5 puffs. Gone. Up in smoke. I did a far more thorough job the second bowl, in the same pipe, but it still only lasted about 10 minutes. The room note seems nonexistent (I think), but maybe it's just me. Strength? Hard to tell. I think I need to stoke up the Tim West to get the measure of this gossamer cut. Odd tobacco, Terry. I actually have about a pound of C&D Cube Cut Burley that I've been trying to figure out what to do with it for a year, from back during my excursion into blending, and all that that entails. I tried wetting it down with rum, for example. Bleah. But this has given me an idea! I don't care for this particular aftershave, but maybe with Pinaud Lilac Vegeta?l I could create Freestoke's Aromatic!
> 
> It's the thought that counts, Terry! :lol:


Freestoke's PLV Aromatic, huh? Love the name, but will pass on the product. :ss

I thought the smell was somewhat suspicious, too - as in warmed urinal cake? (try NOT to think of that while you smoke...)

No, really. Odd as it is, I think I like the flavor, surprisingly. Not what it was reviewed as, and I do think it burns on the hot side. May by my oversensitive tongue, that's tired of being bitten. I will have to give this stuff another go.

Do let me know, Jim, if you ever require any more. . . :biggrin:


----------



## PiperPilot

Royal yacht in a small billiard tonight. Jim, I gave the "musketball" another go with the RY and it's smoking great this time. I guess it is "all in the wrist!" I'll have to do some 12 oz curls to toughen up my wrists. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## jader

Keepin' it classy tonight: BLWB in a cob, while I walked the dog tonight. My first time trying BLWB, and I have to say I like it.


----------



## Troutman22

House Blend VA in my new Peterson Zippo #106. I treated myself to a xmas present and it arrived today.


----------



## gahdzila

McClelland Holiday Spirit with some C&D BF#1. I didnt have time to let it dry, so I picked the LePeltier....it took several paper matches to get going, but it's smoking great


----------



## karatekyle

Back home so it's been nothing but snuff for about four days. Hitting the pipe tomorrow at the smoke shop.


----------



## WWhermit

Trying to finish up some open containers, so today was a mixture of Virginia Woods, Old Red, and Christmas Cheer 2005. I must say, it was very tasty!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Back home so it's been nothing but snuff for about four days. Hitting the pipe tomorrow at the smoke shop.


Ive been able to smoke only once on my way up to the cities, other than that it has been snuff for me too.


----------



## freestoke

Reiner LGF in the Mayfair. Always a reliable smoke. ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

Finally cracked open that jar of GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist. Pretty good stuff so far! Not terribly complex or anything, just a bold rich tobacco flavor with a nice heavy body to the smoke, and a well balanced spicyness. I thought I could smell a whispy hint of Lakeland in the jar, but it's not coming through in the smoke that I can tell. I think I will buy some Happy Bogie when I finish this jar (same stuff, but full rope instead of sliced and rubbed out rope, to my understanding). Should be fun, since I haven't tried an unprepped rope yet.


----------



## kava

I just finished some Peterson Christmas 2011 (thanks Dan! :tu). 
It's definitely different. I think my palate needs needs some more experience before it can understand what just hit it.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Just finished a Gawith Chocolate Flake. It was an experience learning the pack on that on, being my first flake. Had to relight a couple times, but burned down well, and was quite pleasant. Truly starting to understand why T.A.D. occurs.


----------



## Leucrocotta

whoops, sorry.


----------



## gahdzila

Loving this sliced brown twist! Nice hit of vitamin N as well! I must remember to let it dry more next time, though, as it started getting hard to keep lit around the halfway mark.


----------



## gahdzila

Starting the evening off with some Orlik Golden Sliced.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Starting the evening off with some Orlik Golden Sliced.


I'll have the same, barkeep. ipe:


----------



## HWiebe

Just washed down a Romeo Y Juliet Reserva Real with a nice bowl of GLP Union Square. Delicious!


----------



## gahdzila

A bowl of Purple Cow after dinner, and a big fat cigar to polish off the evening (El Rey del Mundo Maduro).


----------



## freestoke

Just finishing up a bowl of HH Mature Va. I was happy to read that it contains more than Virginias, as stated at tobakrevs.

From Mac Baren - HH Mature Virginia, some of their marketing materials:

*All together we have used 22 different tobaccos to create this blend and of these 15 are Virginia tobaccos. Before blending the tobacco the Virginias has been stored for years to mature and develop the final aromas, just like when good wine is put aside for aging. Virginia types like bright yellow/golden leaf, mature red/mahogany leaf, dark Virginia and a black Virginia Cavendish are blended and left to store so that each tobacco taste marry into a taste unity.

To enhance and support the Virginias a touch of Oriental is added and finally the taste is rounded with just an easy hand of pressed Burley. Looking at this blend you feel curious to have a closer look as the colour variation invites to a closer examination. *


----------



## DanR

Just back from the spurs game with the family. Sitting in the garage listening to the rain fall softly on my newly planted landscaping (to replace all the crap that died during the drought - how ironic).

Tonight, I'm enjoying a small bowl of H&H Marble Cake. It's not bad. I've seen this compared to HV (maybe on the P&C website), but I don't see it at all. This is just a little too mild for my taste. I have about 1/2 ounce left, but I probably won't be repurchasing this one. I'll stick to Louisiana Red as my favorite H&H blend.


----------



## kava

Just started some Stokkebye Golden Danske. So far, yum!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening as I type, I am having a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: I decided to get out my big fat pipe, fill it to the brim with BullsEye Flake and sip on these delicious flavors.:nod: I am sitting in my easy chair, "Guinness Draught" brew at my side listening to the Modern Jazz Quartet playing "Cortege"; my thought at this moment is "I can get used to this"!:drinking:


----------



## WWhermit

Royal Yacht today, first time. I'll let you know later.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DanR

So I had a gift card with $23.27 on it, and I remember thinking, "now what in the world am I going to buy that's exactly $23.27?" Well, the answer is 8oz of CD Billy Budd plus shipping, which came to $23.22. The extra 5¢ goes to the gift card fairies..

Today, I'm having a big bowl of Billy Budd as the inaugural smoke in my new McCarter Custom Natural Billiard, seen here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bacco-e-bay-acquisitions-163.html#post3461278

It's 70 degrees, sunny, and I'm happy as can be!


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of the cube today, I swear every time I smoke it there are subtle differences in the flavor, in a good way of course :tu


----------



## gahdzila

How do you like the Billy Bud, Dan? I love the stuff.

Due to time constraints, I had to make a critical decision around 4:00 today - smoke a pipe or take a nap, but no time for both. I chose the nap. Now, the low nicotine warning light is blaring....so, more GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist tonight!


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> How do you like the Billy Bud, Dan? I love the stuff.


Love it. I've had it before, but it had been awhile. It's as good as I remember.


----------



## gahdzila

Everyone must be wrapping gifts or something!

I got some new goodies in the mail today, so I'm starting out the night with 5 Brothers in the Dr Grabow Omega. Pretty much exactly as Jim described in his review http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/303611-five-brothers.html . Dry, burns fast, straightforward neutral burley flavor. Fairly high in nicotine, but not the overwhelming wallop that I was expecting from some reviews I read. I actually like it a lot just straight like this. I might like it even more after hydrating it a bit. Should work great as a mixer, and may replace my current favorite mixer tobacco (C&D Burley Flake #1) provided I can keep a steady supply of it. I haven't seen it at any of my usual online vendors. Hopefully, Byron will keep it in stock. He was a pleasure to work with.


----------



## gahdzila

And speaking of BF#1....I smoke a good bit of this stuff as a blender, but it's been a while since I smoked any straight, so I packed up the LePeltier to give it a whirl. Hmm. My thoughts haven't changed. The stuff is nearly flavorless to me. Not bad, just very very neutral, very little flavor. Burns fantastic and has a great body and mouthfeel, and a pretty good nicotine bump. It's much better when blended with something else, though.


----------



## freestoke

I loaded up the Berkebile with the last of my open Reiner LGF. An hour later, I'm thinking about finishing it in the morning. Happy Festivus!


----------



## karatekyle

Its been a while. Looking forward to school starting again so my pipe smoking can resume.


----------



## Troutman22

University Flake for me tonight. :kicknuts:


----------



## DanR

Bob's Chocolate Flake, in the garage because it's freezing outside!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: This evening as usual I was digging thru my stash and came up with these two tobaccos. I packed my big pipe with the Oriental Supreme and it was especially delicious tonight. I sipped on my pipe slowly allowing this fragrant wispy smoke to titillate my palate and curl around my nose; it was wonderful.:yo: I enjoyed 2 hours of bliss. The Kendal Cream Flake provided a delicious follow-up to my Oriental Supreme; it transitioned so well. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and I experienced a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## gahdzila

Santa is enjoying a wee drop and a pipe while waiting for the kids to drift off to sleep and start dreaming of sugarplums.

I rehydrated some of the 5 Brothers. Love it. But I am reserving judgement, since I am starting to get a little sauced. It's almost become tradition for me to get a little juiced up on Christmas eve night while assembling toys LOL.


----------



## gahdzila

BTW - Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> It's almost become tradition for me to get a little juiced up on Christmas eve night while assembling toys LOL.


There was a time not so long ago, when it was _de rigueur._ The Xmas documentary, *National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation*, recommends Jack Daniels, for example.

Smoking down some OGS. Merry Christmans, y'all!


----------



## kava

I'm finishing the second half of my bowl of Rattray Red Rapparee. I'm enjoying the heck out of it; my GF, on the other hand, is wishing for it to end! I guess it tastes pretty good but doesn't have quite the room note as the aromatics. I wonder what she'll think of the Frog Morton Across the pond... :argue:


----------



## DanR

kava said:


> I'm finishing the second half of my bowl of Rattray Red Rapparee. I'm enjoying the heck out of it; my GF, on the other hand, is wishing for it to end! I guess it tastes pretty good but doesn't have quite the room note as the aromatics. I wonder what she'll think of the Frog Morton Across the pond... :argue:


Red Rapp is one of my favorites too. No doubt that if she doesn't like the room note of RR, she won't like the FMATP either, LOL! I'm sure she likes the Sugar Barrel better!

I'm having a bowl of Billy Budd in my McCarter Natural Beauty made, of course, by our very own Dave McCarter (captainenormous). This pipe is officially my best looking and best smoking pipe now, and the Billy Budd is hitting the spot, especially considering that I had to wait until nearly midnight for my teenage kids to fall asleep so I could play Santa. I just hope they sleep in tomorrow like they normally do!

I can't wait to see what Secret Pipe Santa brought me tomorrow!

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Leucrocotta

Puffed on a bowl of McClelland Holiday Spirit throughout the day. Definitely didn't let me down. Everyone enjoyed the room note, and I enjoyed the heck out of the sweet and savory flavors that it presented to me. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## freestoke

The Low Vitamin N Warning System almost overloaded this pipeless afternoon and evening. Home just in time to stoke up some RY and restore my natural bodily fluids. ipe:

I got a *GREEN* Xmas for Chrismas!! :tu


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> The Low Vitamin N Warning System almost overloaded this pipeless afternoon and evening. Home just in time to stoke up some RY and restore my natural bodily fluids. ipe:
> 
> I got a *GREEN* Xmas for Chrismas!! :tu


That is where snuff really shines. Stuck in a situation where you can't smoke a pipe, snuff gets you by. Too cold to go outside and smoke, snuff gets you by.


----------



## szyzk

Started off my day with a bowl of Two Friends English Chocolate thanks to owaindav, and I've already loaded my second bowl with Bright CR Flake thanks to DanR!


----------



## gahdzila

Though I have been smoking a lot more pipes than cigars lately, cigars still win in the portability and smoking-while-driving categories for me. So while traveling ~90 miles down to mom's house yesterday for Christmas, it was a cigar day. I didn't smoke anything special, just a couple of Padron churchills and a GH Vintage 2002 robusto.

Back at home and back to pipes tonight. Orlik Golden Sliced in the Dr Grabow Big Pipe.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Its been a while. Looking forward to school starting again so my pipe smoking can resume.


I am with you on that one, I have only smoked 4 times since break started and the only tobacco I have with me is Capt Black and The Cube, I have a cold with a stuffy nose which makes it hard to take snuff. :-|


----------



## freestoke

Just finished some OGS in the Patriot. Smoked a lot of Peterson's Christmas blend on and off all day -- different! :tu Had some Red Rapparee earlier, but I think I'm ready to relax after the "HOLIDAY". Xmas is hard work. :faint:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Carter Hall in a Savinelli 621 bent followed by a bowl of PS Luxury BullsEye Flake in a no name bent.ipe: I dug thru my stash and had a taste for Carter Hall and it was very tasty. When I first tried this tobacco I was not very impressed, but it has definitely grown on me; I have found it to be a good tobacco and I have a craving for it from time to time-this was one of those times.:nod: The BullsEye Flake really transitioned well from the Carter hall; it seems as if most tobaccos transition well after smoking Carter Hall. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## gahdzila

Afternoon, gents!

I came home from work to find a bag of Stonehaven and a bag of Penzance in my mailbox! The Penzance was sealed up nicely, still vacuum packed, so I just put it in a ziplock and cellared it. The Stonehaven had a small nick in the bag...guess that means I gotta smoke some, right? :mrgreen: It was very moist, so I rubbed out two flakes to dry while I jarred up the rest. Smoking it now in a cob. Good stuff!


----------



## freestoke

Prost, Clifford, good scores! I'm having a little OGS in the FourDot. ipe: I think it's like my 10th pipe already today! :faint: Lot of small cobs full, though, so it's not as much as it sounds.


----------



## DanR

Just got home from work and i'm enjoying a bowlful of MacBaren Scottish Mixture. I had some Sugar Barrel on the way to work and finished it as I was coming home. It's better fresh, not a good DGT tobacco in my opinion. I still smoked it though.


----------



## Troutman22

FVF in my McCarter.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Had a trusty bowl of Half and Half mixed with Captain Black in an estate Meerschaum that I bought today. I'm gonna say its either 1/4 or 1/8 bent, leaning to 1/8. I can see the appeal of the straighter pipes after this one. It smoked beautifully and was definitely a delight to clean. The wife had a half bowl of W.O. Larsen edition 2009 that she seemed to rather enjoy, even though her churchwarden is unfortunately a bit of a wet smoker.


----------



## The Mad Professor

It will be Stonehaven for my and my brother tonight (he gave it to me for Xmas, I gave him a cob) if I can get in a bowl between diaper changes. My son has been keeping me away from Puff :lol:
Hope you all had a great Christmas/Hanukkah/Winter Solstice and have a fantastic New Year's. I'll be back on with regularity hopefully early next year.
Cheers, my pipe smoking brethren! :beerchug:


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> My son has been keeping me away from Puff :lol:


Do you really expect us to buy that? oke:

Having some HHMV in the FourDot pot, wishing it was Royal Yacht. sigh. Like ordering the wrong thing at a restaurant. :frown: I'll get over it.

Congrats, Joe! :tu


----------



## freestoke

Finishing this Bari Dana of RY now. I feel better. ipe: Time for bed. :faint:


----------



## karatekyle

RY? I'm going to go eat some out of the tin here pretty soon. Going stir crazy. Had a pipe today, SB again. Didn't feel like grabbing a bit of something "good" for a quick walk.

I'm counting the seconds until I'm back at school. Walking outside a few times a day for a pipe will be my norm once more!


----------



## DanR

It hasn't really been the same around here lately Kyle. We'll be glad when you get back to school too! :thumbsup:

I'm having some bald-headed teacher before bed tonight. This is a 4noggins blend, but I'm feeling that 1Q has got to be a big part of the recipe, and something with a touch of Latakia. Nonetheless, it's delicious!


----------



## mmiller

Earlier today I had quite the smok-a-thon with Scott (Scoops). It was soooo nice because I havent been able to smoke due to being back at home. I bought myself a MM General and had a bowl of Frog Morton, followed by a bowl of Smyrna No. 1 Followed by a small bowl of Blue Note Finished it off with a bowl of Stonehaven. Took about 6 hours to do all this, having a free day is awesome! :tu I think I hit most of the tobacco groups, had to catch up after being deprived due to winter break.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> It hasn't really been the same around here lately Kyle. We'll be glad when you get back to school too!


Well thanks, Dan! Hopefully I'll get back into the swing of things for the blog too. Hoping to get a few more videos on there and I have a few ideas for text postings too.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Well thanks, Dan! Hopefully I'll get back into the swing of things for the blog too. Hoping to get a few more videos on there and I have a few ideas for text postings too.


More videos! :tu

Oddly enough, I'm smoking more RY as I type, a musketball in the Mayfair and it's quite nice. ipe: I'm washing it down with some St. Pauli Girl, which is also quite nice. :smile:


----------



## gahdzila

I've been itching for some RY! I've got two unopened tins, but I've been putting it off until closer to January for the review thread.

IF in the LePeltier for me.


----------



## DanR

I needed a hit of Latakia tonight, so it's GL Pease Odyssey in my McCarter natural beauty.


----------



## indigosmoke

I've got EMP in my Peterson 2010 Xmas Pipe, Irish Flake in my 1948 Peterson apple, and Dunhill Flake in my new Peterson 2011 Xmas pipe on the roster for tonight. Have a great evening, gentlemen!


----------



## Troutman22

Shortcut to Mushrooms for me tonight.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Tried a bit of the McClelland Holiday Spirit in the new meer..... not nearly as nice as I remember it being in my briar. Gotta try it again later. If it turns out with the same muted taste, the meer may get a go around with Frog Morton to see if it can tame it down a bit for me.


----------



## SmoknTaz

McConnell Scottish Cake in a Sav Moka this evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: This evening I had a taste for Penzance and I came up with my baggie with 14 month old Penzance. As I was digging thru my stash looking for it, I heard it singing to me. I dug out my big pipe, filled it to the brim, sat back in my easy chair with my glass of brandy within reach and knew that I was ready for something special.:drinking: The Penzance tonight was excellent; smooth delicious flavors, lots of smoke and it really "hit the spot". I put on some "Beggie Adair" jazz and sipped slowly resulting in 21/4 hours of delight; the only additional thing to add is the I had a great pipe event.:yo:


----------



## Thirston

Hal O' the Wynd in a Savinelli poker. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## freestoke

Happy New Year! Having some RY to lay a decent nicotine base for the evening. ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Happy New Year! Having some RY to lay a decent nicotine base for the evening. ipe:


Happy new year, Jim. What? No Pabst Blue Ribbon to go with that?

:biggrin:


----------



## smburnette

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman....


----------



## kneepa

Just checked the mail box...bills , bills ....Tambo. Tho I haven't had a bowl yet , I will be enjoying a hardy smoke after dinner and before I drink too much.
Happy New Year !


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Happy new year, Jim. What? No Pabst Blue Ribbon to go with that?
> 
> :biggrin:


Sorry to disappoint you -- it's a St. Pauli Girl. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Happy new year, Jim. What? No Pabst Blue Ribbon to go with that?
> 
> :biggrin:


No, no, no...you've got it all wrong. You got your cheap beers confused. Jim drinks Old Milwaukee. I drink PBR! :mrgreen:

from my summer vacation with the family:


----------



## smburnette

Picked up a pouch of Captain Black blue pouch on my way home. This isn't bad stuff. Might order a tin of this stuff!


And I like pbr


----------



## szyzk

Spent all day at work sipping on 3 Oaks. I have another pinch waiting to be lit!


----------



## gahdzila

GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist for me.


----------



## kava

Finished smoking whatever I had left over from last Monday night. Hadn't had anything since then until today. About to ring in the new year with a cigar and scotch.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Troutman22

Happy new year everyone here at puff!! I just finished a bowl of FVF in a Sav poker. I plan on smoking another bowl of FVF in my Dunhill a bit later for today's holiday smoke.


----------



## DanR

Happy New Year Puff Pipers!

I'm having a bowl of Stonehaven in my Peterson Spigot.


----------



## freestoke

Did in the last of my OGS in the Mayfair. Gotta gird my loins for Tuesday's snow, but I can't complain about a green xmas AND a green New Year's Day! :tu


----------



## WWhermit

Opened up the New Year with an old favorite, Luxury Navy Flake. It was quite good!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Just had another bowl of PA, only my third bowl of the day, the other being a Legend of Serial Aromatics Pouch on the way to and from the dentist. Two fillings -- without Novocaine. (Am I tough or what! :lol Just little cavities, the result of the old, receding gumline. sigh. If you have a choice, make sure your kids get non-English teeth! :lol:

Gonna be heading out into the bitter cold again shortly, but I'll be stokin' RY this trip!


----------



## szyzk

Bowl of Penzance in my "new" Marty Pulver Savinelli!


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> Just had another bowl of PA, only my third bowl of the day, the other being a Legend of Serial Aromatics Pouch on the way to and from the dentist. Two fillings -- without Novocaine. (Am I tough or what! :lol Just little cavities, the result of the old, receding gumline. sigh. If you have a choice, make sure your kids get non-English teeth! :lol:
> 
> Gonna be heading out into the bitter cold again shortly, but I'll be stokin' RY this trip!


I had some dental work done today also, they gave me Novocain though haha, my dentist is only 5 min away so no time to enjoy a pipe during that commute.


----------



## Troutman22

Holiday Spirit 2009 in my Secret Santa Cob. Wonderful pipe!


----------



## gahdzila

About to fire up some Sterling American Patriot (in a cob....but you probably knew that already ipe


----------



## freestoke

I can't remember. I think it's PPP+3BM. It was in the jar that says "Reiner", but isn't. Might even be some Five Brothers involved. :dunno: Smokes okay though! ipe: Got the Country Gentleman on the case.


----------



## DanR

I'm enjoying some GL Pease Fillmore from 2008 that RJ sent to me in the pipe lottery. I fell in love with it right away - its really remarkable the improvement between this aged version and my newer tin opened earlier this year. Anyhow, I have been rationing the sample he sent (albeit a sizable and generous sample), until now. He just listed some for sale last night, and I managed to snag some. :biggrin:


----------



## gahdzila

Following up with some Purple Cow


----------



## smburnette

Puffing on a bowl of chocolate cream on the bottom, Christmas cookie in the middle, topped with raspberry cream. All Boswell's. Its very good!


----------



## DanR

Sounds like a nice dessert parfait you have going there Shaun.

I tried three new tobaccos today. First was Five Brothers in the morning, followed by Three Blind Moose at lunchtime, and now I'm having a bowl of Bayou Morning Flake. All of these are samples that Freestoke sent to me. This BMF is my favorite of the three, and it's a pretty stout VaPer (if that makes sense). My head isn't spinning, but I can certainly feel the "Vitamin N" kicking in!


----------



## gahdzila

I started working on cleaning up an estate Falcon this evening. WOW. This thing looked absolutely horid, but is cleaning up quite nicely! A little Barkeepers Friend on the stem has worked great! Still gotta strip and wax the bowl.

Peterson Irish Flake in a cob


----------



## gahdzila

DanR said:


> Sounds like a nice dessert parfait you have going there Shaun.
> 
> I tried three new tobaccos today. First was Five Brothers in the morning, followed by Three Blind Moose at lunchtime, and now I'm having a bowl of Bayou Morning Flake. All of these are samples that Freestoke sent to me. This BMF is my favorite of the three, and it's a pretty stout VaPer (if that makes sense). My head isn't spinning, but I can certainly feel the "Vitamin N" kicking in!


Jim's got good taste, eh?

How did you like them? 5 Brothers is quickly becoming a favorite for me. Haven't had 3BM. Haven't tried BMF either, but it's really high on my "must try" list! I'm planning to order a tin on my next order.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Jim's got good taste, eh?
> 
> How did you like them? 5 Brothers is quickly becoming a favorite for me. Haven't had 3BM. Haven't tried BMF either, but it's really high on my "must try" list! I'm planning to order a tin on my next order.


Yes, he sure does.

They are all very different from one another. The Five brothers was a bit too dry, and smoked hot as a result, but I can tell that it will be a great tasting tobacco once I get it to the right RH. Three Blind Moose is sweet and vanilla. It reminds me of a blend I get locally that is mostly 1Q. Of the three, I like Bayou Morning Flake the best, but Virginias and VaPers are my thing right now.

Edit: I see on tobaccoreviews that a lot of guys call TBM "butterscotch" flavored. I can see that might have been what I interpreted as vanilla...


----------



## jtree26

I broke out some Grousemoor tonight, which I haven't had in a long time.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Had a half bowl of a blend that the wife mixed up but can't remember what she added, and a half bowl of Holiday Spirit 2011. Enjoying my new Brigham Estate pipe much better than my mistake of a basket pipe (its not terrible... and it seemed like everything was okay when I picked it up ... but I've rather quickly discovered its very mediocre-poor) All in all, I would have to say that I have enjoyed my night tonight. Looking forward to trying some Annie Kake and Luxury Navy Flake tomorrow. I've already got TAD bad..... in three-ish weeks I've gathered 16 different tobaccos... and am dying to pick up at least a half dozen more that I've seen already. Whoa... I can already tell its gonna be one blast of a ride.


----------



## Macke

Bowl and a half of LBF from Tyler in a Dr Grabow Viking

Thanks bro!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Edit: I see on tobaccoreviews that a lot of guys call TBM "butterscotch" flavored. I can see that might have been what I interpreted as vanilla...


Thanks for the compliment, guys! 

The 3BM is a bit much straight up for me. A little too much room note! :lol: Makes a great mixer with the 5B though! I want to make sure you understand that's BM FLAKE I sent, not plain Bayou Morning, just in case you were filling out your pipe cleaner order to reach free shipping. :lol:

Just finished some RY and have a nice nicotine buzz. :smile: Think I'll go ashore and try a little codger smoke now, some more PA. ipe:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Thanks for the compliment, guys!
> 
> The 3BM is a bit much straight up for me. A little too much room note! :lol: Makes a great mixer with the 5B though! I want to make sure you understand that's BM FLAKE I sent, not plain Bayou Morning, just in case you were filling out your pipe cleaner order to reach free shipping. :lol:
> 
> Just finished some RY and have a nice nicotine buzz. :smile: Think I'll go ashore and try a little codger smoke now, some more PA. ipe:


Bayou Morning FLAKE, got it. I am surprised that they are that much different???


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Bayou Morning FLAKE, got it. I am surprised that they are that much different???


I've never had the BM, but they are substantially different as I understand it. I guess it's like Vanilla Cream Flake versus Vanilla Cream. The pressing and steaming for that next step ramps up the nicotine I suppose -- or just makes it more dense, so there's actually more tobacco in there per bowl. From tobakrevs, "Tin Description: Bayou Morning Flake is a much different tobacco from original bayou Morning. This is a very dark brown crumbly flake. To my taste it is very mellow and smooth with just the right amount of Perique." What I DON'T understand is how it gets a "medium" strength rating. Reading the reviews, you run into "Overwhelming" and "Extremely Strong", where that sort of response never pops up in the Bayou Morning reviews. I think maybe some people wrote the review under Bayou Morning Flake when they actually had BM in their pipes. Whatever, it's one of my favorites!

You talked me into it! Bayou Morning Flake it is!! :tu In the Diplomat. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Grabbin' some Louisiana Red that DanR sent me. I like this a lot, Dan! Sweet and snorky, just the thing after some heavy duty BMF.


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I had some Frog Morton in my Falcon PIPE :lolat: (there ya go Jim youre not getting me this time!) While my girlfriend had some Irish Creme in her MM cob, beautiful day in MN.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Grabbin' some Louisiana Red that DanR sent me. I like this a lot, Dan! Sweet and snorky, just the thing after some heavy duty BMF.


I have a lot of favorites it seems, but the Louisiana Red is certainly one. I like it any time of the day, especially when I want something that I don't have to think about too much - does that make sense? I think I may have some now...


----------



## smburnette

Captain Black Royal topped with Chocolate Cream does not turn out well at all! Going to have to order a vanilla from Boswell it appears to make that idea work..


----------



## Leucrocotta

Well, worked on my first bowl of Annie Kake tonight. Packed it in the Brigham, and really enjoyed it with a cup of Irish Breakfast tea. Perhaps I stretched it out too long, but I didn't notice any nicotine buzz like I was led to expect from a perique blend... I dunno. Gonna have to do the Luxury Navy Flake tomorrow, but still looking forward to it.


----------



## gahdzila

Finally let myself pop a tin of Royal Yacht. I really like this stuff a lot! Busy this evening, and back to work tomorrow, so it may be a bit yet before I post my review in the monthly review thread....which is fine, should give me a chance to smoke a few bowls and get my thoughts together.


----------



## szyzk

Currently smoking "Andy's Blend" in my no-name 1/2 bent. Every time I have only a pinch of VA-based tobacco left, not enough to pack and smoke, it goes in a jar. When the jar smells really good, or when I can't decide what type of tobacco I'm in the mood for, I pull some out and smoke it.

This stuff is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## freestoke

Just finished a fold and stuff Scotch Flake Aromatic. Splendid. The Diplomat's been busy today, too, and I'm putting it back into the game for one more down the middle with some fresh PA on top of the extra dry PPP. Washing it all down with St. Pauli Girl.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Currently smoking "Andy's Blend" in my no-name 1/2 bent. Every time I have only a pinch of VA-based tobacco left, not enough to pack and smoke, it goes in a jar. When the jar smells really good, or when I can't decide what type of tobacco I'm in the mood for, I pull some out and smoke it.
> 
> This stuff is INCREDIBLE!


Sounds like a Virginia Potpourri! :tu Maybe I need a couple of plates...


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Virginia Flake in a 1940s Ropp Billiard. Rather prosaic, I know, but a fine tobacco in a fine pipe. What could be better?


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Dunhill Virginia Flake in a 1940s Ropp Billiard. Rather prosaic, I know, but a fine tobacco in a fine pipe. What could be better?


Haven't seen you around for a while. Welcome back!


----------



## PiperPilot

Back after a brief holiday hiatus. Royal Yacht in my Ehrlich classic. Relaxing after getting back from the range where I annihilated some menacing paper targets. Treated myself to a new .40 for Christmas. Just found out the local gun club is open to the public on Sat nights for $6 for 2 hours of range time! Cheap night out.


----------



## gahdzila

Sounds fun, Eric! It's my long weekend to work, so no fun for me (I don't own any guns, so I wouldn't be having that kinda fun anyway).

Royal Yacht for me again as well!


----------



## PiperPilot

gahdzila said:


> Sounds fun, Eric! It's my long weekend to work, so no fun for me (I don't own any guns, so I wouldn't be having that kinda fun anyway).
> 
> Royal Yacht for me again as well!


If you think piping can be a slippery slope... Don't start buying guns.


----------



## The Mad Professor

No pipe smoking for me for awhile, had oral surgery yesterday, but I did get a bowl each of SH and KK in beforehand. I'm thinking of trying snuff out to help with the urges.

I'm recovering today and can't work so I'm taking the opportunity to drop a line a say "good evening" to you all. I do miss being an active member on here and look forward to posting regularly again soon. Maybe tomorrow I can get around to posting a few pics of the newborn and the manly goodness I have set aside for his "rights of passage" in 18 and 21 years. 

Hope all you gentlemen are doing well and having a happy new year!
Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## Tylerlane

A little GLPease Barbary Coast in a homemade pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying my first taste of Peterson Special Reserve Limited Edition 2011, in my Dad's big-bowled Fellini. Possibly the best tin and room notes I've yet come across, with perfect amounts of slightly sweetened strawberries and cream. And here I thought I was not that big of a fan of aromatics. Guess quality makes a difference.

My wife takes obvious pleasure in cringing at the sight of anything related to tobacco. This one, however, she actually agreed to smell, after which she remarked "Smells like dessert."

That's saying something.

p


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> Maybe tomorrow I can get around to posting a few pics of the newborn and the manly goodness I have set aside for his "rights of passage" in 18 and 21 years.


Now THATS a good Dad!


----------



## freestoke

The old Alfa Litewate gets no respect. Cheap when it was new, it has humble origins. But it has a perfect drill, the bit is comfortable even though acrylic, great balance and a super clencher, light...just a good pipe. My estate Dunhill smokes worse! It's doing some real justice too this HHMV, let me tell you. ipe:


----------



## PiperPilot

A name long forgotten Aro I bought in bulk years ago (probably just 1-Q) in my MM tonight.


----------



## gahdzila

I got off work early enough today to spend some time with the kids. Signed up the 8 (soon to be 9) yr old for karate lessons today as his 9th birthday present. He had his first lesson this afternoon and got his new uniform and everything. Can't wipe the smile off that kid's face! Pizza and breadsticks, and an after dinner bowl of PA and 5 Brothers.

Hey Kyle - what style are you? I might have to pick your brain sometime if the kid sticks with it long enough!


----------



## jfserama

Some Boston 1776 (from Brian, my nps) in my stanwell tonight.


----------



## freestoke

Royal Yacht in the Bari Dana. The dangers of nicotine are hard to assess, but I'm doing my best with a personal test.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Hey Kyle - what style are you? I might have to pick your brain sometime if the kid sticks with it long enough!


From a kid that quit MULTIPLE times before actually giving it a chance, I regret quitting every time. Karate teaches self control and respect more efficiently than anything else I've encountered. The second he wants to quit, show him The Karate Kid, the old one! :lol:

I studied and taught primarily Shorin-Ryu karate. It is tough to find true shuri karateka, it is considered the most organic and original Okinawan style karate that is still taught. But the nice thing about that is it isn't regulated like, say, Songham Tae Kwon Do (the ATA). We were taught the way out teachers were taught. With broken fingers, bloody noses, ripped uniforms, and gratuitously over-the-top antics. No mommies, no lawsuits, no pads. Yet, out of all the guys at the academy, the shuri-ka were the most peaceful, humble, and controlled men (Japanese men of that age do not touch women that aren't their wife, thus females were not fit to practice karate in his eyes).

But I also have the ability to teach in Shito Ryu, Goju Ryu, and Uechi Ryu via homologous training during my Shorin studies. Near the end, I got involved in judo and jujutsu (japanese wrestling arts) and well as Iaido (japanese sword arts) which led me to examine japanese karate as well. My stature in the Okinawan karate classes made it easy and quick to convince the teachers to give me a bit of extra attention, I managed to learn a lot of karate in a short amount of time. Thus, I also have experience in Wado Ryu and Shoto Ryu (more colloquially called "Shotokan") karate.

Some peer pressure from a girl I trained got me into Moo Du Kwan taekwondo, aikido, brailian jiujitsu, hapkido, and a heck of a lot of other nonsense like freestyle wrestling and boxing. Not that I regret any of it, chronic shoulder pain per dislocations included :lol:

So yeah. I've had a few people ask me lately so there it is! I'm always happy to talk about it, feel free to pick my brain anytime!


----------



## gahdzila

Finishing up some Royal Yacht. Got my review up!

Thanks, Kyle! Yeah, I hope this helps a little with respect and self control. Dont get me wrong, he's a GREAT kid, but he could use a little help in those areas. Also in setting goals and working to achieve them.

I took lessons in Kenpo for a while when I was 12 or so. I reached green belt, I think? My brother stuck with it and reached 2nd degree black. I liked it ok, but like every kid does so often, I got tired of it. It probably also had something to do with my snot nosed baby brother being better than me LOL. Also, I seem to remember our sensei emphasizing learning forms and katas which I found boring at the time.

Little gahdzila jr is starting taekwondo. I never realized there were different styles of taekwondo, and I don't know what kind this is. The senseis are a husband and wife team that seem absolutely GREAT with kids. They were playful enough that the kids were all having a blast, but at the same time it was structured and emphasized respect. Seemed like the perfect balance for young kids just getting started.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Finishing up some Royal Yacht. Got my review up!
> 
> Thanks, Kyle! Yeah, I hope this helps a little with respect and self control. Dont get me wrong, he's a GREAT kid, but he could use a little help in those areas. Also in setting goals and working to achieve them.
> 
> I took lessons in Kenpo for a while when I was 12 or so. I reached green belt, I think? My brother stuck with it and reached 2nd degree black. I liked it ok, but like every kid does so often, I got tired of it. It probably also had something to do with my snot nosed baby brother being better than me LOL. Also, I seem to remember our sensei emphasizing learning forms and katas which I found boring at the time.
> 
> Little gahdzila jr is starting taekwondo. I never realized there were different styles of taekwondo, and I don't know what kind this is. The senseis are a husband and wife team that seem absolutely GREAT with kids. They were playful enough that the kids were all having a blast, but at the same time it was structured and emphasized respect. Seemed like the perfect balance for young kids just getting started.


That is one thing I always wanted to be a part of but we didn't have. We were a sort of MA knowledge collective, an audition-entry academy. But I loved watching the kids when I got my belts with the ATA. Half the battle these days is keeping kids active and teaching them the "Work hard = get rewarded" idea. Testings aren't as pass-or-fail as it used to be but that's to be understood. I'm glad he's enjoying it!


----------



## DanR

FVF for me tonight. Yummy!

Kyle, are you back with us again, or still on hiatus from the pipes and cigars? I have some snuff for you when you get back home, so let me know...


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I had a bowl of Thanshers in my meerschaum bulldog. It is very interesting to say the least reminds me of flowers and urinal cakes :biglaugh: Then followed that up with a big bow of Habana Daydream in my MM general which I loved. Both these tobaccos are given to my by Probategeek. Thank you! :wave:


----------



## mata777

I'm enjoying some AJ's vaper in my new Winslow that I bought myself for Christmas. This pipe has to be the best $110.00 I spent in 2011. They will have to pry this one from my cold dead hands! I'm still patiently waiting for my tin of anni cake to age 6 months (4 months to go) so that I can try it out. This pipe stuff is getting better and better!


----------



## Jack Howard

Smoked some East India Co in a Nording signature pipe last night. It's a very nice aromatic, with flavours of raspberry and coconut. It's a family-pleaser with it's very nice aroma, and the nice underlying tobacco flavours and a distinct lack of goopiness pleases me. It's a house-blend of a local-ish (over 300 miles away) B&M tobacconist, Burlington on Whyte, a blend that's managed to survive the loss of one of their suppliers.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mmiller said:


> Tonight I had a bowl of Thanshers in my meerschaum bulldog. It is very interesting to say the least reminds me of flowers and urinal cakes :biglaugh: Then followed that up with a big bow of Habana Daydream in my MM general which I loved. Both these tobaccos are given to my by Probategeek. Thank you! :wave:


Sorry, Matt, for putting the thought of the urinal cake in your head. Pretty apt description, though, right? I mean the smell of the GOOD urinal cakes, now... :biggrin:

About to try out this Solani Silver Flake in my dad's McIntosch Royal Indian. Wish me luck!

And if one more puffer mentions Royal Yacht again, I'm going to have break down and pick some up. Had it once, and recall it being very good.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow. The Solani Silver Flake is fantastic from the start, and gets better as the bowl progresses. I think buying this untasted was an excellent move on my part, no doubt due to its stellar rating at Tobacco Reviews: Solani - 660: Silver Flake pipe tobacco reviews

Highly recommended (though I'm still a self-confessed noob). p


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli 621.ipe: I dug thru my stash and found this baggie with one more pipeful of the Kendal Flake and it was perfect; it did not need any drying time. The Kendal Flake was especially flavorful this evening and provided me with 2 hours of happiness.:hippie: The Twist Flake was also delicious this evening, especially with my brew. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Kirkland Amber Ale" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> And if one more puffer mentions Royal Yacht again, I'm going to have break down and pick some up. Had it once, and recall it being very good.


Royal Yacht! You'll thank me for that :thumb: It's my favorite tobacco, Terry!


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Royal Yacht! You'll thank me for that :thumb: It's my favorite tobacco, Terry!


Kyle, tonight you are having some thanshers and some RY with me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mmiller said:


> Kyle, tonight you are having some thanshers and some RY with me.


Thanks, Kyle, for the Royal Yacht recommendation. If anyone needs a little Ennerdale and wants to swap for some Royal Yacht, I'm well stocked at the moment.

But see, Kyle? No good deed goes unpunished, so enjoy the Thanshers!


----------



## smburnette

After a long day today(got terminated again at UPS) and plan on another battle at the greivance hearing, I am settling down with a bowl of Gordon Pym. I am really starting to enjoy this blend. I assume it is an english blend.. Are there any other blends that would compare to this one?


----------



## jfserama

A 50/50 mixture of OGS and Escudo scraps. Fantastic stuff—I'll need to try this one again!


----------



## freestoke

Smoking some PPP in the Legend while cooking up some FFs to go with the pork BBQ. (I roasted a pork roast the other day.) I love BBQ! Anybody down Newport News way should go to Pierce's, out by Fort Eustis.


----------



## gahdzila

Woot! I am stoked, gentlemen! I bought a lot of 5 estate pipes for around $40 shipped. The seller's pics weren't very good, but I could tell that the stems weren't chewed up, one of them said "Peterson" and one of them said "Saseini." And that was about all I could tell. Well, they came in today. Two of them are no-names (one said "Irish Second", one had no markings). One was a Lorenzetti Churchwarden that looks pretty good. I don't have a Churchwarden (except for my 8 inch clay tavern, and my cob with the 4.5 inch Forever stem...but those aren't "real" churchwardens, IMO), so I'm happy with that. The Saseini is a 4 Dot and looks great! Drumroll, please....the Peterson is a Sherlock Holmes with a sterling band!! I feel like I won the lottery! All of them are grungy and yucky, but none of them appeared at first glance to have any major issues. Can't wait to dig in and get 'em polished up!!!!! No pics tonight, but I'll post before and after pics in the estate pipe cleanup thread when I get them sorted out.

C&D Purple Cow in a clay. Can't wipe this smile off my face!


----------



## Briars&Havanas

My nightcap tonight is, well, Nightcap. Dunhill that is. I've only been smoking a short time but this is one of the best English blends I've tried. Actually it's the first tinned tobacco that I've tried and I really like it. I've heard many people say tha tinned tobacco needs to be dried a little before smoking but this smoked perfect right out of the tin. Definitely going to be getting a few more tins of this.

Washing it down with a PBR. All my southern friends will know what I mean. Lol


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Woot! I am stoked, gentlemen! I bought a lot of 5 estate pipes for around $40 shipped. The seller's pics weren't very good, but I could tell that the stems weren't chewed up, one of them said "Peterson" and one of them said "Saseini." And that was about all I could tell. Well, they came in today. Two of them are no-names (one said "Irish Second", one had no markings). One was a Lorenzetti Churchwarden that looks pretty good. I don't have a Churchwarden (except for my 8 inch clay tavern, and my cob with the 4.5 inch Forever stem...but those aren't "real" churchwardens, IMO), so I'm happy with that. The Saseini is a 4 Dot and looks great! Drumroll, please....the Peterson is a Sherlock Holmes with a sterling band!! I feel like I won the lottery! All of them are grungy and yucky, but none of them appeared at first glance to have any major issues. Can't wait to dig in and get 'em polished up!!!!! No pics tonight, but I'll post before and after pics in the estate pipe cleanup thread when I get them sorted out.
> 
> C&D Purple Cow in a clay. Can't wipe this smile off my face!


That's really incredible Clifford! I can't believe your good fortune. I can't wait to see the photos...

Tonight I had a big bowl of Scottish Flake Scented that Jim (freestoke) sent me in a sampler. The tin aroma (well, right out of the baggie anyway) was not all that strong, but once I added a flame to it the Lakeland essence came right out. I like Lakelands when the mood is right, so I thought it was great. Thanks Jim!


----------



## szyzk

Some Red Rap (thanks to DanR) in my previously-unsmoked Savinelli Octavia estate.


----------



## commonsenseman

Carter Hall last night, LNF today.


----------



## 36Bones

A bowl of FMOTT for me.


----------



## smburnette

As I was loading my truck at work this morning, I axiously waited on a special box to come down the box line.. Then I saw it.. MY box of goodies.. When I got loaded and pulled from the hub, I instantly punched in break and opened my new toys.. A tin of Mac Barren Vanila Creme, Mac Baren Vanilla Flake, and Orlik Golden Sliced.. I brought a cheap fujima hardwoods pipe so that I could sample some and not worry about breaking a good pipe.. I smoked the loose mac baren all day, and had mixed opinions on it.. It was good, but not something I plan on reordering. When I got home, the wife wanted to go out to eat, so I threm the vanilla flake and a good briar in my pocket... My first attempt at loading a flake was good, and the smoke was GREAT... I don't know if it was the pipe or the loose cut version, but the flakes in a briar are GREAT!

I can't wait to get home now to try out the Orlik... I still love boswell's aromatics, but this is growing on me.. I think I want some Delux Navy Rolls next order.. Any recomendations?


----------



## DanR

Bright CR Flake in my new poker. This pipe is smoking really great - it has a nice open draw even though I drilled it a little off center. I love this tobacco too. I have no idea what the "CR" stands for, but "Bright" is certainly appropriate.


----------



## DanR

smburnette said:


> As I was loading my truck at work this morning, I axiously waited on a special box to come down the box line.. Then I saw it.. MY box of goodies.. When I got loaded and pulled from the hub, I instantly punched in break and opened my new toys.. A tin of Mac Barren Vanila Creme, Mac Baren Vanilla Flake, and Orlik Golden Sliced.. I brought a cheap fujima hardwoods pipe so that I could sample some and not worry about breaking a good pipe.. I smoked the loose mac baren all day, and had mixed opinions on it.. It was good, but not something I plan on reordering. When I got home, the wife wanted to go out to eat, so I threm the vanilla flake and a good briar in my pocket... My first attempt at loading a flake was good, and the smoke was GREAT... I don't know if it was the pipe or the loose cut version, but the flakes in a briar are GREAT!
> 
> I can't wait to get home now to try out the Orlik... I still love boswell's aromatics, but this is growing on me.. I think I want some Delux Navy Rolls next order.. Any recomendations?


I'm not sure what you're craving in regards to the deluxe navy rolls, but I'm thinking that you'd like the Stokkebye Luxury Twist flake. It's sort of rolled up, and has a nice sweet flavor and aroma. Also, Luxury Bullseye Flake is a roll, and has a nice sweet cavendish center, which is yummy. Sounds almost good enough to eat, doesn't it?


----------



## smburnette

There is not really one thing I am craving. I am more just trying to expand my cellar and try new tobacco and styles other than just loose tobacco. I will order your reccomendations!


----------



## DanR

smburnette said:


> There is not really one thing I am craving. I am more just trying to expand my cellar and try new tobacco and styles other than just loose tobacco. I will order your reccomendations!


Well, you can't go wrong with the Stokkebye Luxury series. They are all good. There have been polls on here to determine which PS lux is the best, and everyone has their favorites, but the general consensus is that they are all great. Therefore, you might as well add Luxury Navy Flake to the order too. The good news is they are very affordable.


----------



## smburnette

Smoking orlik golden sliced now. I think it is my favorite ever. Tons of smoke. It has a sweetness that ends in a slight spiceyness. I assume the spice is from the peroque. Is the sweet full flavor the taste of pure Virginia? I am not finding the citrus that is supposes to be there..


----------



## mmiller

I had some RY tonight (Thanks Jim! :wave: ) It was pretty good, Ill still have to smoke what I got left to get a better opinion on it because it was hard to focus on the taste due to it being 16 degrees out and -3 taking windchill into account. Damn SD I would be better off in a freezer!


----------



## gahdzila

16 degrees?!? Geeeeze! I couldn't do it, brother. I'd have to go inside or find another hobby.

That, my friends, is why I live in Louisiana!

I was craving Latakia tonight, so I opened a jar of Sterling 1776 Tavern. It's not quite as pungent as I was craving (should've picked Billy Bud), but I am definitely enjoying this stuff. It's very smooth and creamy, Latakia smokiness is near the front but isn't slapping you in the face, and there's a sweetness underneath. Jack must have as much of a sweet tooth as I do - even his Englishes have at least a little sweetness in them somewhere.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> 16 degrees?!? Geeeeze! I couldn't do it, brother. I'd have to go inside or find another hobby.
> 
> That, my friends, is why I live in Louisiana!
> 
> I was craving Latakia tonight, so I opened a jar of Sterling 1776 Tavern. It's not quite as pungent as I was craving (should've picked Billy Bud), but I am definitely enjoying this stuff. It's very smooth and creamy, Latakia smokiness is near the front but isn't slapping you in the face, and there's a sweetness underneath. Jack must have as much of a sweet tooth as I do - even his Englishes have at least a little sweetness in them somewhere.


Yes, the Tavern left me with very fond memories - will have to reorder one of these days.

Ditto on the weather, from a displaced Texas cajun! p


----------



## mata777

Finishing up a bowl of LTF in a small Grabow duke. Sadly this might be my last bowl for a while, we're expecting an artic front here in N. IL.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a quite superior bowl of RY last night in my 4dot (per request; it was a bloody fine combo, Jim!). Matt is right though, it was cold. Wishing I had some new snuffs in so I didn't have an excuse to go out there.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Wishing I had some new snuffs in so I didn't have an excuse to go out there.


Hopefully soon my friend, hopefully soon....


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Hopefully soon my friend, hopefully soon....


My spit froze my lip to my pipe this morning. I could have opened my mouth and the pipe would've hung there! Felt like the kid tricked into licking a telephone pole :lol:


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> My spit froze my lip to my pipe this morning. I could have opened my mouth and the pipe would've hung there! Felt like the kid tricked into licking a telephone pole :lol:


hahaha :biglaugh: the joys of SD weather


----------



## freestoke

The Royal Yacht has Two Dots to the wind, the apple, but I got another TwoDot from Marty Pulvers today!










Gave it a spin with a bowl of PA, just to kick the tires, then some HHMV to see how it handled Va. It's going very well. ipe:


----------



## smburnette

Puffing some orlik golden sliced


----------



## szyzk

A bowl or two of H&H Ambassador's and a small bowl of my VA Potpourri!


----------



## mmiller

Sadly it is too cold outside for a smoke, only if you could smoke in the dorms... :frusty:


----------



## Max_Power

Burley flake #1 in a McCarter hawkbill

I've been on such a VaPer kick recently I forgot about these great burleys I have.


----------



## mike t

a bowl of anni kake from 2/11 in a bent diplomat. due to my regular smokers needing a big break these 
MM''s are great pipes


----------



## keen smoke

Carter Hall in a new Stanwell bulldog!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> The Royal Yacht has Two Dots to the wind, the apple, but I got another TwoDot from Marty Pulvers today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a spin with a bowl of PA, just to kick the tires, then some HHMV to see how it handled Va. It's going very well. ipe:


Nice looking pipe, Jim!

Ugh. I've been running the roads all evening, hauling the kids to and fro, and I am EXHAUSTED. I usually like something big and bold in the evening, but I just want something simple to relax with tonight. Something good but nice and easy that I don't have to think about. Orlick Golden Sliced in a MM Hardwood. Perfect choice.


----------



## HWiebe

Peter Stckebeys Luxury Twist Flake in a MM Legend. Mmmmm


----------



## SmoknTaz

FVF in a Hilson Bolero.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Escudo in a Savinelli 621 bent.ipe: I dug thru my stash and came up with Escudo which I have not smoked for more than 6 months. This evening this delightful virginia and Perique blend was exceptionally delicious.:hippie: This tobacco is full bodied, and so smooth with no sharpness; simply a creamy easy flow of flavors. This tobacco has certainly improved with its more than one year of age.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## PiperPilot

Tonight it's a bowl of my newly acquired Balkin Sobranie in one of my restored Ehrlichs. Waaaaay too moist fresh out of the tin. This poor pipe is already gurgling and I'm smoking it as slowly as I can stand. Been a while since I've smoked this stuff, but there doesn't seem to be as much Lat flavor as I remember. Maybe a little drying time will do it some good.


----------



## smburnette

Sipping some Orlon golden flaked from a country gentleman.


----------



## freestoke

It's a little early on a Friday to have the roads done. They usually wait until midnight to get the double overtime on the weekend, so the driving was slow and dicey. Time for some SB in the Diplomat to relax, then on to some BMF. Big snowblowin' tomorrow!


----------



## PiperPilot

freestoke said:


> It's a little early on a Friday to have the roads done. They usually wait until midnight to get the double overtime on the weekend, so the driving was slow and dicey. Time for some SB in the Diplomat to relax, then on to some BMF. Big snowblowin' tomorrow!


Thanks for taking the wind out of that storm's sails. By the time it got out my way it was all tuckered out and just ended up being a little snow/ice mix. Didn't accumulate very much. We can always count on good old Western New York to beat up on the lake effect stuff. The Nor'Easters are another story...


----------



## freestoke

PiperPilot said:


> Thanks for taking the wind out of that storm's sails. By the time it got out my way it was all tuckered out and just ended up being a little snow/ice mix. Didn't accumulate very much. We can always count on good old Western New York to beat up on the lake effect stuff. The Nor'Easters are another story...


sigh. .NOW...
A LAKE EFFECT SNOW BAND WILL AFFECT MUCH OF ONEIDA COUNTY LATE
TONIGHT. SNOWFALL RATES WILL AVERAGE ONE TO TWO INCHES PER HOUR WITH
THIS BAND. THE BAND WILL INITIALLY SETUP ACROSS THE NORTHERN PORTION
OF THE COUNTY, THEN MOVE SOUTH LATER TONIGHT.

sigh

I have comforted myself by popping a jar of Reiner LGF and firing up the Mayfair. ipe:


----------



## 36Bones

Tonight some RY in my Savinelli Natural and a nice mug of my oatmeal stout home brew, at the in-laws for some burgers and dominos.

/Cheers


----------



## PiperPilot

Sorry to hear that Jim. We'll just be getting the leftover wind. I haven't been keeping tabs, but how has this winter been so far out that way? Over here, this was the first real snow we've had since that freak Halloween storm. I can't remember the last time it's snowed this late. 
You'd think that's a blessing, but when you have two kids that got awesome new sleds for Xmas, the screaming makes you find yourself wishing for just a little bit of the white stuff.


----------



## freestoke

PiperPilot said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim. We'll just be getting the leftover wind. I haven't been keeping tabs, but how has this winter been so far out that way?


We had one six inch storm after which everything melted. Been green ever since! We should have gone through this half a dozen times by now, to tell the truth.


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight I am finishing off my day smoking some Squadron Leader and drinking some Blue Paddle Pilsener-Lager. By New Belgium. 

James


----------



## DanR

36Bones said:


> Tonight some RY in my Savinelli Natural and a nice mug of my oatmeal stout home brew, at the in-laws for some burgers and dominos.


Nothing better than a brew you made yourself. That one looks like a winner considering your smile! Cheers back at you!

I needed something with Latakia tonight, so I went with the Lancer Slices. That certainly satisfied the craving.


----------



## smburnette

My little wife is having her baby shower today. She bought me a new pipe to occupy myself with. All of my other pipes are dr grabows or basket pipes. This new one is a But Choquin. I am sure its not top end, but it puts all my other ones to shame! I get higher end pipes noe. The draw is effortless. Cool smoke, doesn't go out once lit, stays cool to the touch and the fit and finish is better. No more basket pipes for me. I have a HWiebe custom on order. I can't wait till get it!




I forgot, I and sipping some Carter hall in the new pipe.


----------



## freestoke

smburnette said:


> My little wife is having her baby shower today. She bought me a new pipe to occupy myself with.


I like her training technique! :tu

Having some BMF in the Diplomat. Cold out there, right at 0F.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Cold out there, right at 0F.


Yikes. Here in the southwest (well, relative to you) it's a balmy 13.

Had another bowl of Irish Oak tonight. This is quickly becoming a favorite!


----------



## gahdzila

You're all Yankees to me :mrgreen:

It's 48 here tonight. Cold, but it seems tolerable tonight.

I had a cigar for my evening smoke. But as a nightcap just before bed, I thought I'd have a pinch of PS LNF in my tiny little 4" clay. LNF is still not my favorite, but perhaps I was a little too harsh in my review. I'll add another little note to the review thread.


----------



## DanR

I enjoyed an illusione 88 maduro earlier today as I played around on my woodworking lathe. I followed it up with a big bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht. I was really pondering about this tobacco as I prepare for the monthly review. I smoked it my very own poker, which made it an excellent smoking evening. Off to bed now...


----------



## Nachman

Been laying off the Royal Yacht to smoke some other tobaccos. Tonight I smoked my first bowl of RY in several days. It reminds me why it is my favorite smoke.


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, Nick, I just drained a jar yesterday -- or was it Friday? Might have to get into another tin soon. Right now I'm feeding the Mayfair some LGF. Excellent! Got that paired with a Labatt Blue.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

DanR said:


> I enjoyed an illusione 88 maduro earlier today as I played around on my woodworking lathe. I followed it up with a big bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht. I was really pondering about this tobacco as I prepare for the monthly review. I smoked it my very own poker, which made it an excellent smoking evening. Off to bed now...


Oooh. Wood Lathe. . .Interested to hear how the experiments turn out. 
Maybe a thread of your own, Dan?

For me, smoking a very small, very old Stanwell. Filled with SG Black Rope (the "pigtail" version, whiskey flavor). Very strong. But a great quick smoke during halftime of the NFL playoff games!


----------



## szyzk

With all this talk about Royal Yacht, I'm going to have to add a tin to my next order. You guys are a bad influence!


----------



## ProbateGeek

On a second bowl of Escudo in my Savinelli Venezia billiard/lovat. This is still the best smoking briar I have, and it was gifted to me by JJ/UserName (may he rest in peace). I am eager to try Royal Yacht again (since you guys can't seem to stop talking about it), but doubt it will unseat Escudo at the top of my list.

p


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> With all this talk about Royal Yacht, I'm going to have to add a tin to my next order.


See what I mean? :biggrin:


----------



## smburnette

Enjoying a bowl of Mac baren vanilla flake.


Add me to the list of people adding royal yacht to the shopping cart.


----------



## freestoke

Danger! Danger, Mr. Robinson! There's a run on Royal Yacht!


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Danger! Danger, Mr. Robinson! There's a run on Royal Yacht!


I hope we don't swamp the Yacht.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Danger! Danger, Mr. Robinson! There's a run on Royal Yacht!


I've added quite a few pounds of tobacco to my cellar in the last two weeks, so I'm not planning on ordering again for at least another few weeks. That said, RY better be in stock when I get there!


----------



## freestoke

I really like this little bent Szabo. It takes a big 9mm filter, but I never use one with it. Right now I'm smokin' some basic PA in it, just lettin' it burn along. There is no easier-smoking tobacco than PA.


----------



## freestoke

It's small, bent pipe night, apparently, and a Middleton bender. SB in the Alpha Litewate! And another beer, barkeep!


----------



## DanR

CaptainEnormous said:


> Oooh. Wood Lathe. . .Interested to hear how the experiments turn out.
> Maybe a thread of your own, Dan?


So far, the wood turning has been fun, but there's a definite learning curve. In addition to "trying" to turn two pipes today, I also turned a small acorn shaped container for my wife - gotta keep the old lady happy if I want to spend hours in the garage/woodshop! One pipe will work fine, just needs some sanding back into shape. The other one is going into the bin... The acorn turned out ok though.

Anyway, back to topic. I am finally relaxing as I enjoy a big bowl of McClelland Brindle Flake in my McCarter pipe.


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling 1776 Tavern in my new-to-me Lorenzo churchwarden. This is a great pairing!!


----------



## DanR

Solani Aged Burley Flake for me tonight. I had three flakes left, so I decided to go for it. It's been awhile since I tried this tobacco, and I remember not really thinking much of it before, but now I get it! It's funny how our tastes change over time (or with experience) but this ABF tonight was fantastic. I need to buy a few more tins of this!


----------



## ProbateGeek

At least 3 bowls of Ennerdale Flake today, using Jim's musketball packing - I could smoke this all day, really. But now it's time for the after dinner cigar.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli 621 followed by a bowl of Skandinivik Full Aroma in a MM General corncob.ipe: As usual I went digging thru my stash and came up with these two tobaccos that I had not smoked in more than a year. I had forgotten just how good the Chocolate Flake tasted and dang-it I must get more. I only have 4 ounces of the Chocolate Flake left and I had forgotten about just how good it was.:happy: The Skandinivik was the first tobacco that I had acquired when coming back to my pipe several years ago; it used to be my everyday smoke. This evening I found it to be just OK and nothing special. When I first came to this forum I was exposed to Jeff, commonly called "Commonsenseman" who took me on a journey to SG FVF, Stonehaven, Tambolaka, and a slew of other wonderful exotic magical tobaccos that gave me an insight about just how good the pipe can be; thanks Jeff!:bowdown: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had rediscovered my Chocolate Flake while downgrading my Skandinivik.:martini:


----------



## freestoke

The Reiner LGF does just swell in the Two Dot Canadian. A fold and stuff is burning absolutely flawlessly. The St. Pauli Girl tastes great too!


----------



## DanR

Long day, and no afternoon smoke break because business got in the way (damn job!), so I'm splurging with a bowl of 1991 Black Mallory that I got a while back from BriarBrian. I'm feeling better already. Buh Bye Stress...


----------



## PiperPilot

So I was just digging thru my home made pipe rack and came across an ooooooold, beat up foil pouch of PA. It was still rolled up ok and it wasn't as crispy as I thought it would be. Jim and all his talk about PA got me thinking about it. So I loaded up half a bowl in my old broken stemmed Canadian. I just lit it up and it's delicious. I actually taste the apples that I've heard described. Amazing. What a find. Now if only there were more!


----------



## freestoke

PiperPilot said:


> So I was just digging thru my home made pipe rack and came across an ooooooold, beat up foil pouch of PA. It was still rolled up ok and it wasn't as crispy as I thought it would be. Jim and all his talk about PA got me thinking about it. So I loaded up half a bowl in my old broken stemmed Canadian. I just lit it up and it's delicious. I actually taste the apples that I've heard described. Amazing. What a find. Now if only there were more!


PA's not all bad, huh? :smile: I'm still working on this LGF after a break for dinner.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in a cob.

After a nice and unseasonably warm few days, it's starting to cool off again this evening. *sigh*. I'm ready for summer.


----------



## smburnette

Probably going to be another very slow bowl of orlik golden sliced in my new HW. It had its first smoke this morning, and I may opt to wait and let it rest a day or so before smoking again..


----------



## szyzk

I kept my Darth Waffle afternoon rolling, then finished up with a bowl of Owain's Sword after dinner. It was a nice relaxing evening thanks to other Puffers' hard work!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

Tonight I'll be puffing on my first tin of dunhill nightcap. From what everyone has said about it I know it'll be good.


----------



## gahdzila

Sliced Brown Twist in my newly restored Falcon!


----------



## mmiller

gahdzila said:


> Sliced Brown Twist in my newly restored Falcon!


Does your restored Falcon look anything like this? :biglaugh:


----------



## gahdzila

That's a nice looking ride! It just needs some pink fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror!

Close...but not quite.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Found a tin of fairly dried out Peterson's University Flake that Jim sent me some months back. Had a bowl last night at midnight on my front deck, watching the silent snow fall on a windless night, the first real snow we've had this winter. Wonderful smoke in my dad's McIntosch flake pipe, and it may have been the best bowl of 'baccy I've ever had, partly due to the beautiful night I was able to enjoy. Had two more bowls of it today - another on my list of favorites. Thanks, Jim - wouldn't have happened without you!


----------



## smburnette

TRYING to enjoy a bowl of Mac baren vanilla cream in my butz choquin. This pipe normally smokes cool and dry with Boswell blends.  This Mac baren is heating the pipe up almost instantly. I am puffing slowly, but it is hot and gurgling. Is that a sign of tobacco that is too wet? Or does thus pipe just not like that particular blend?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Found a tin of fairly dried out Peterson's University Flake that Jim sent me some months back.


Wow, that's the last time I had it, too! Got an unopened can of it around here somewhere...:spy: But I think I'm heading for that Jack Knife Plug I cut up this afternoon. ipe: The FourDot pot again. :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Wow, that's the last time I had it, too! Got an unopened can of it around here somewhere...:spy: But I think I'm heading for that Jack Knife Plug I cut up this afternoon. ipe: The FourDot pot again. :tu


The University Flake is now one of my top five, quite unlike the Royal Yacht you gentlemen "convinced" me to purchase. Not that it's bad, just doesn't do much for me, apart from providing excellent levels of vita-nic. :biggrin:

Escudo is still my number one, followed by Ennerdale Flake, then perhaps the University Flake. Picked up a tin of 1792 Flake with the Royal Yacht, and hope to give that another try tonight.

No problems with tongue bite since I stopped smoking the meerschaum, though I don't really know why that might be.


----------



## DanR

Tonight I am enjoying a bowl of Darth Waffle, which was blended by our own CaptainEnormous (Dave) for the Fusion Lab. I am smoking it in my McCarter billiard pipe that was made by him as well, so I guess it's a CaptainEnormous night for me.

Here's my review: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-lab-blend-captainenormous.html#post3480761


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in a MM Diplomat.

Great review, Dan! Darth Waffle sounds delicious!


----------



## TommyTree

I filled a Larrysson billiard with some Bailey's Front Porch, a wonderful blend from the late Bob Runowski. I miss him every time I smoke his tobaccos, and I smoke his tobaccos every time I miss him. One of the true gentlemen of the leaf.


----------



## gahdzila

Orlick Golden Sliced in a Grabow Big Pipe. I've got Puff to thank for this one. I probably never would have tried OGS if it hadn't been out tobacco of the month, and now it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a Savinelli 320 EX.ipe: In the last couple of weeks while digging thru my stash I have been tempted several times to grab this plug but backed away from it. I wish that I could say that I was not ready for this tobacco or that I did not like it, but the truth is that I was "too lazy" to prepare it.eep: Fortunately this evening I was ready to put in the work to enjoy this tobacco. I shaved larger slivers from this dark brown/black plug filling the bottom half of my pipe while shaving smaller pieces for the top half and proceeding to let this tobacco dry out in the pipe for 1 hour. This evening I used Neill Archer Roan's "Chamber Geometry" proceedure thereby creating a small combustion zone which pulls out the rich tobacco flavors from the unburnt tobacco and it was truly magical; wisps of this delicious smoke curling slowly around my nose-Wow!:hippie: I slowly sipped on my pipe for 21/2 hours knowing that I had a special experience this evening. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

5 Brothers, toned down and sweetened with some LNF. Or is it LNF beefed up with a little 5 Brothers? Either way, it's a pretty decent combo.


----------



## mmiller

Had some MacBarens Plumcake tonight (Thanks James :wave: ) It was decent but it was a little bland for my taste though.


----------



## smburnette

Mac Baren vanilla flake in my HW bulldog


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of Boswell aro in my restored falcon PIPE.


----------



## Firedawg

GL Pease Embarcadero in a Sav Trevere 320 smooth


----------



## DanR

I worked all day finishing my next pipe. It turned out great, so I'll try to get some pictures up tomorrow. Meanwhile, I was smoking while I worked. I started the day with a bowl of Billy Budd, and then followed that up with a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores that Jswaykos gifted to me - huge flavors in a small cigars. After that I had a bowl of Sugar Barrel (dessert after lunch), then an illusione 88 candela cigar. Then I packed a bowl of Bright CR Flake to cap off the smoking for the day. Now I'm just snuffing to keep the "N" levels in check.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> A bit of Boswell aro in my restored falcon PIPE.


Damn you adding the PIPE part, or else Jim and I would have got you good!


----------



## RGraphics

Ok, Im giving this pipe thing a try. I just ordered some Darth Waffle, GH &Co Chocolate flake and MacB Vanilla Cream. I really wanted to try SG Chocolate Flake but hey were all out. I already have a couple of estate pipes and this was my first pipe tobby order.
*
Get 10% off at pipesandcigars.com when using "1012calendar" coupon code.*


----------



## freestoke

Sippin' some JKP with a St. Pauli Girl. Here in the Mohawk Valley, we'll miss the Northern Lights tomorrow night. sigh.


----------



## szyzk

I have a virgin Hackert cob pipe, styled by Mr. Moo, that Moo himself sent me a while back. I think I might break it in tonight with some perfumey Ennerdale Flake!


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> . . . perfumey Ennerdale Flake!


Love, love, love. Like a walk in a manly flower garden p Enjoy, Andrew!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Greetings BOTL's (or is it B'sOTL?! :dunno! Trying to get back on here when I can and smoke a pipe or two when I can as well. It was a rainy day here in SoCal, so I took the car into work (as opposed to the motorcycle). Had some aged Anniversary Kake on the way in and a bowl of aged SG 1795 on the way home (thanks again CWL! I've been making this stuff last!). Who cares about traffic with tobaccy like that?! :lol:

On another note, I'm converting good friend into a pipe smoker. Going to restore a Falcon pipe for him, at his request. :tu 
I purchased one on ebay for him and it just arrived yesterday. Time to break out the Everclear.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Love, love, love. Like a walk in a manly flower garden p Enjoy, Andrew!


Damn. I gotta pop another can.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Love, love, love. Like a walk in a manly flower garden p Enjoy, Andrew!





freestoke said:


> Damn. I gotta pop another can.


I bought a measly ounce because I wasn't convinced I would go for it. But, upon opening the bag, I realized that this is probably right up my alley.

I'll be ordering more!


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> I'll be ordering more!


Get the cans. Not much price diff and you can transfer directly to glass to keep it -- uh -- fresh.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Get the cans. Not much price diff and you can transfer directly to glass to keep it -- uh -- fresh.


Is there a difference between bulk & can?


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Is there a difference between bulk & can?


For one thing, it won't ghost whatever else you order. The cans will definitely maintain the initial umbladee, too.


----------



## mmiller

Had some House of Lords tonight, pretty decent but wasnt quite enough latakia for me tonight.


----------



## gahdzila

Dark Flake Scented in a cob. Tomorrow is my FRIDAY, the last day of my work week. Looking forward to a day off.


----------



## smokinmojo

C&D Three Friars in a Custombilt billiard.


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> I bought a measly ounce because I wasn't convinced I would go for it. But, upon opening the bag, I realized that this is probably right up my alley.


I knew better - ordered a half pound for my Christmas/New Year's gift. I pair it with Pinaud _Lilac Vegetal_ aftershave, and feel brawny.

:biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I knew better - ordered a half pound for my Christmas/New Year's gift. *I pair it with Pinaud Lilac Vegetal aftershave, and feel brawny.
> *
> :biggrin:


:biglaugh: I actually have some vintage Pinaud _Lilac Vegetal_ -- at LEAST 30 years old.

I was cowardly for my first excursion into the Ennerdale garden too, Andrew, only an ounce, then I swiftly restocked another 4 in bulk. (My second order was wisely stacked to the Free Shipping mark with canned goodies and pipe cleaners however. When I went to buy more, the cans were the same price as the bulk, so I figured I'd go with that instead, saving on Mason jars. I now have a Mason jar dedicated to Ennerdale, so I don't have to wash it.


----------



## gahdzila

Sliced Brown Twist in a clay tavern. Mmmmm. This stuff seems to go great in a clay!


----------



## mmiller

Royal Yacht in a meerschaum billiard tonight


----------



## gahdzila

Earlier, I had some Captain Black in a LePeltier. Now, some Purple Cow in a MM Hardwood.


----------



## szyzk

Puffing on Stonehaven, allowing my thoughts to wander (again, as they've been doing for the past few days) to all the UK-only blends that I want to try. I have an entire list of them, and I would have pulled the trigger already if I could find a place that had them all for sale... As it is, every place only carries a few of the ones I want.


----------



## mmiller

Just got done with a bowl of University Flake


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> Puffing on Stonehaven, allowing my thoughts to wander (again, as they've been doing for the past few days) to all the UK-only blends that I want to try. I have an entire list of them, and I would have pulled the trigger already if I could find a place that had them all for sale... As it is, every place only carries a few of the ones I want.


Ah Yes, I know these toughts well. I believe they are called "pipe dreams"!

Busy, late night for me, so unfortunately no pipe. I've been snuffing to fill the void...


----------



## Thirston

Late night weekday smoke of Marlin Flake in a Ferndown.
It's growing on me. Did not like the Marlin back 
in November.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by another bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane corncob.ipe: Recently I had such a good smoke from Grousemoor plug that I wanted some more and one pipefull was not enough. The Grousemoor Plug is such a wonderful tobacco; mine has more than a years age on it.:hippie: Unfortunately I only have less that 4 ounces left, and this evening it was absolutely delicious. I topped off these two bowls with a tall ice cold mug of homemade lemonade and I had a great evening.:thumb:


----------



## DanR

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by another bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in a MM Great Dane corncob.ipe: Recently I had such a good smoke from Grousemoor plug that I wanted some more and one pipefull was not enough. The Grousemoor Plug is such a wonderful tobacco; mine has more than a years age on it.:hippie: Unfortunately I only have less that 4 ounces left, and this evening it was absolutely delicious. I topped off these two bowls with a tall ice cold mug of homemade lemonade and I had a great evening.:thumb:


Sometimes I think Moe could make a cow chip sound like caviar... Grousemoor for some reason always seemed to remind me of grapes? Don't know why. Anyway, I think pairing it with Lemonade is brilliant.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Sometimes I think Moe could make a cow chip sound like caviar... Grousemoor for some reason always seemed to remind me of grapes? Don't know why. Anyway, I think pairing it with Lemonade is brilliant.


Tell me about it! Those posts are always what I look forward to when I'm on a piping dry spell. The man sure knows how to enjoy a pipe!


----------



## freestoke

At the end of two bowls of Chocolate Flake, I'm at the end of the day. Nite nite.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in the Country Gentleman cob. This will probably be my last pipe for a couple of days. I'm headed to New Orleans tomorrow to do the French Quarter thing for the weekend, and I'll be taking a bunch of cigars but probably no pipe. I'm looking forward to this! I usually head down there a few times a year, but it's harder for me to get away in the fall, with the kids and holidays and everything, so this will be my first trip since September or so. Laissez les bon temps rouler!


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> At the end of two bowls of Chocolate Flake, I'm at the end of the day. Nite nite.


Wow Jim, I swear I loaded this bowl of Bob's at lunchtime today, well before I saw this post. There must've been something in the air today that pointed us both towards Chocolate Flake. Creepy!


----------



## mmiller

DanR said:


> Wow Jim, I swear I loaded this bowl of Bob's at lunchtime today, well before I saw this post. There must've been something in the air today that pointed us both towards Chocolate Flake. Creepy!


Wow, I just got finished with a big bowl of Bobs Chocolate Flake :lol:


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> Wow, I just got finished with a big bowl of Bobs Chocolate Flake :lol:


Did you really just have some, or are you messing with me? I'm starting to get a little freaked out here! :faint2:


----------



## mmiller

DanR said:


> Did you really just have some, or are you messing with me? I'm starting to get a little freaked out here! :faint2:


I truthfully had some, I got it about 2 weeks ago and decided tonight was the night for me to smoke it for the first time, this was also all predetermined when I woke up not even seeing posts on here.


----------



## DanR

mmiller said:


> I truthfully had some, I got it about 2 weeks ago and decided tonight was the night for me to smoke it for the first time, this was also all predetermined when I woke up not even seeing posts on here.


Well, that settles it, I declare that January 26th is "Bob's Chocolate Flake day" from This day forth!

All kidding aside, it is a little weird, isn't it??


----------



## mmiller

DanR said:


> Well, that settles it, I declare that January 26th is "Bob's Chocolate Flake day" from This day forth!
> 
> All kidding aside, it is a little weird, isn't it??


It is pretty crazy, I dont know how this ended up happening :hmm:


----------



## freestoke

Mine was just plain SG Chocolate Flake, not Bob's Chocolate Flake.  Although, I could get some for next year! arty:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Started a bowl of Germains Special Latakia Flake earlier today and just got a chance to finish it this evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Navy Flake in a MM Country Gentleman corncob.ipe: I got started late for my evening pipe doing "honey do's" for my wife and could not get in more than one pipe yet the Navy Flake was delicious.:nod: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and it was nice enjoying my pipe while listening to the blowing wind outside.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Hmmm...I'll pass on the Navy Flake, but I'll bet the Becks would be good with the Hamborger Veermaster I'm smoking. (Who cares if it's 10 in the morning; I'm on vacation!)


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> Hmmm...I'll pass on the Navy Flake, but I'll bet the Becks would be good with the Hamborger Veermaster I'm smoking. (Who cares if it's 10 in the morning; I'm on vacation!)


I was very close to opening a tin of HV; I opted, instead, for Balkan Sasieni out of my McCarter Egg.


----------



## TommyTree

Might be too early for tonight's smokes, but I couldn't find a better spot. Anyway, I'm using Three Friars as the inaugural smoke of my Hekthor Wiebe sitter.


----------



## smburnette

Been smoking CAO Eileen's Dream today in my new Nording Snake Pipe.. 

The pipe is nice! Its perfect size for a pocket pipe, and does not look like a weed pipe, like I had initially feared before ordering.. the design makes it impossible to clench, a slight downfall in my book, but it is nice if you are doing something that you will have a free hand to hold the pipe... It smokes cooler than I had expected with the short shank.. Its flat on the bottom and sits very nicely if you need to lay it down.. Its actually very cool looking when you do.. It continues to emit smoke from the shank, and looks like the snake head is blowing smoke on the table... 

The tobacco, Ehh.. I don't know if it is the pipe or the tobacco at this point, as I have not tried it in another pipe.. The tin aroma is not as sweet as people have stated, IMO.. It is nice, just not a strong aroma.. The tobacco packs nicely, and burns with one light after a char light.. Smoke is cool, and sweet, but very dull in flavor to me.. I have been smoking, gordon pym, and golden sliced lately, and this one has almost no flavor compared to them, or even Boswell's aromatics that I have.. The nic content is non-existent.. It is a decent tobacco, better than drug store blends, but not one that I will be reordering... I will try this one in a full size briar when I get home and report back, but I do not have high hopes..

I have 3 other tins on order, that I have higher hopes for.. Royal Yacht, Erinmore Flake, and The Cube will be here tuesday or wednesday, I hope they prove to be better than this!


----------



## smburnette

TommyTree said:


> Might be too early for tonight's smokes, but I couldn't find a better spot. Anyway, I'm using Three Friars as the inaugural smoke of my Hekthor Wiebe sitter.


If your HW is anywhere as good as mine, you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a medium sized Ropp Billiard. Later I'll be going for Condor Long Cut in a larger heavier Ropp Billiard I reserve for this tobacco. Pipe is loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl consisting of SG FVF and SG Medium Virginia Flake in a MM General corncob.ipe: In the past I had combined Stonehaven with SG FVF and the result was delicious so I felt adventurous this evening. I folded and stuffed the bottom half of this big tall pipe with the SG FVF and filled the top half with SG Medium Virginia Flake and let this combination dry out in the pipe for 11/2 hours. Even though both of these tobaccos are flakes the Medium Virginia Flake burns much easier without any special preparations; most probably because of its cut. Upon lighting this pipe I got this delicious flavor profile which was better than the Medium Flake by itself and it started off mild-medium and changed to medium to full as I consumed this mixture; the transition was so very smooth.:hippie: This resulted in 21/2 hours of delicious flavors while never being harsh, but really bringing out flavor nuances which were not experience by either blend smoked by itself; dang-it this is delicious and I must do this again!:nod: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold glass of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## gahdzila

Hey guys! 

Glad to be home, and glad to have a pipe after a weekend of big bold cigars. 

Orlick Golden Sliced in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

I've temporarily fouled my SerialAromaticsPouch. I saw the Autumn Evening in the drawer, maybe 1/3 ounce. I mean, how bad can it be? I don't like Autumn Evening, so I should have followed the old rule: A little bit of tobacco you don't like can ruin a lot of good tobacco you do. I now have to decide whether to bite the bullet and smoke it all or start diluting it to make it slightly more tolerable but take longer to get rid of. Maple. Bleah. 

I'm consoling myself with some Chocolate Flake in the Mayfair.


----------



## TommyTree

freestoke said:


> I've temporarily fouled my SerialAromaticsPouch. I saw the Autumn Evening in the drawer, maybe 1/3 ounce. I mean, how bad can it be? I don't like Autumn Evening, so I should have followed the old rule: A little bit of tobacco you don't like can ruin a lot of good tobacco you do. I now have to decide whether to bite the bullet and smoke it all or start diluting it to make it slightly more tolerable but take longer to get rid of. Maple. Bleah.


This is what I love about tobacco. First, try adding a little to Five Brothers (I think you have some of that, right?) or possibly another unflavored burley, or a straight VA, like McClelland 5100. Five Brothers and 5100 are my favorite tobaccos ever for completely changing the character of a blend. Second, offer it up for trade or as part of a trade. There are plenty of people who would love it (although a third of an ounce by itself might be too little to justify a trade). Finally, if nothing else works, stick it in the next bomb and hope it finds a more suitable smoker.

From your likes and dislikes, I'd say it looks like you prefer a good tobacco that is accented by flavoring rather than a flavor that has tobacco added to make it smokable. You might want to check out Stokkebye's Pistacchio, Dan's Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, Two Friends English Chocolate, Just For Him's Shortcut to Mushrooms, or MacBaren's Honey and Chocolate. At least one of those in there should be right up your alley.


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, Tom, normally that would fix it up, but it's in there with a bunch of PA, 5B, HH Mature Virginia and JKP...and 1Q and 3BM and BCA...it's a mess in there! :lol: A little maple goes a LONG way, though. sigh. I added it to over an ounce already in the pouch. sigh.


----------



## TommyTree

I'm smoking C&D Engine #99 in a Windjammer tree bark poker.


----------



## mmiller

I had some of the dreaded M.79 in my good ol brylon pipe, it really isnt that bad, to me it tastes like Lakeland tobacco


----------



## szyzk

TommyTree said:


> I'm smoking C&D Engine #99 in a Windjammer tree bark poker.


Woah, that is an outstanding pipe! I want one!

Looks like the website hasn't been updated in ages, though. Too bad.


----------



## craig_o

Broke in one of these tonight (not my picture) with a fresh tin of GL Pease Westminster. It was a good weekend.


----------



## TommyTree

szyzk said:


> Woah, that is an outstanding pipe! I want one!
> 
> Looks like the website hasn't been updated in ages, though. Too bad.


Yup. I keep trying to convince him, but he's fallen off the map in recent years.


----------



## szyzk

TommyTree said:


> Yup. I keep trying to convince him, but he's fallen off the map in recent years.


Too bad!

Well, if you ever have a freak-out moment and throw out your pipes so you can run to the hills and become a non-smoking monk, don't. Send that one my way!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

TommyTree said:


> I'm smoking C&D Engine #99 in a Windjammer tree bark poker.


Dang-it Tom! First I see you with a beautiful big fat "Hekthor Wiebe" sitter:scared: and now this beautiful "tree bark poker"; all I can say is outstanding!:thumb:


----------



## RupturedDuck

I picked up two more of Arley Curtz' pieces over the weekend. This morning my JR Cigar order came in. Tonight, I'm getting ready for February!

RD


----------



## smburnette

Tonight is golden sliced in a butz choquin.. I break this baccy out when I feel like spring is on its way.


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling 1776 Tavern in the Dr Grabow Big Pipe :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Sterling 1776 Tavern in the Dr Grabow Big Pipe :thumb:


Clifford, may I assume the Tavern is as good as I remember it from the generous sample? I neglected to order some for myself for Christmas, and am now thinking I need to remedy that.

Have some Ennerdale sitting out for a relaxing smoke in my Savinelli Oscar Lucite as soon as I finish watching the Blazer game - sure miss Brandon Roy this year...


----------



## gahdzila

It's pretty good, Terry! I ordered 7 ounces a couple of months ago when he put it on sale and I'm actually just now getting around to smoking some of it.


----------



## mmiller

I just had 1792 for the first time tonight and boy is it delicious! I loved the clove and spice flavor I was getting out of it and man, it has quite a kick that comes along with it! Good thing I just bought 2oz and a tin of it also :lol:


----------



## szyzk

Had some 1792 from 2006 (does that mean it was 214?) earlier, and now a bowl of 10 to Midnight (does that mean it's 11:50?). No, wait, it's not quite 10 to 9 right now...

Boy, numbers are confusing!


----------



## gahdzila

GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist in a LePeltier.


----------



## Nachman

Nice weather, mid sixties. I smoked GL Pease Piccadilly in an Eriksen Bulldog, Royal Yacht in a Nording Rhodesian, and PS LBF in an Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## karatekyle

Had some 1792 last night as well with an appetizer of escudo. Going to go smoke the rest of the 1792 this morning!


----------



## Nachman

I had my first bowl of GH Sliced Brown Twist tonight. It is Brown Bogie already sliced and rubbed out. I smoked it in an Eriksen 1/8th bent apple with a generous size four bowl. It came, like most tobacco from Kendal, a little moist so I let it dry on a sheet of typing paper for ten minutes. From the first match it had a rich dark flavour without any bitterness. It smoked cool and dry from top to bottom and lasted well over an hour. This is one of the few times in my life I didn't crush the dottle and relight. I didn't need to, to get that extra kick of nicotine. This might give my favorite Royal Yacht a run for its money for the number one slot in my rotation.


----------



## gahdzila

Good stuff, eh, Nick?

Having a little Dark Flake Scented in a clay tavern pipe while dinner heats up.


----------



## karatekyle

nachman said:


> this might give my favorite royal yacht a run for its money for the number one slot in my rotation.


Blasphemy! Blaaaasphemy!


----------



## DanR

Smoking some Louisiana Red out of my Olivewood pipe. Geez this thing is heavy! I tried to clench it just for a second and I think I dislocated a tooth!! It's smoking like a champ though. Only a slight woodsy (break in) taste leeching out into the smoke.


----------



## WWhermit

Celebrated finally getting my printer to going wireless again by puffing on a big bowl of Hermit's Rest! I love celebrating!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DanR

WWhermit said:


> Celebrated finally getting my printer to going wireless again by puffing on a big bowl of Hermit's Rest! I love celebrating!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


WW, I had a bowl of your Hermit's Rest the other day on the way to work. It was delish! I am not sure if it was your intention, but it felt a little bit like Anni-kake in the flavor profile. The Virginias really shined, and the perique and whiskey played a nice supporting role. Well done sir!!


----------



## gahdzila

That's great that your olive wood is smoking good, Dan! It's definitely a sharp looking pipe!

Watched a movie with the kids while I worked on cleaning up an estate Saseini 4 Dot. It's now been cleaned, sanitised, salt-everclear treated, and the stem has been cleaned up. The finish on the stummel looks pretty good, so I just wiped it clean really well and hit it with some Halcyon II wax. I'm having some Royal Yacht in a cob while I wait for it to dry before I give it a good hand buffing and see how it turns out!


----------



## Thirston

Nachman said:


> I had my first bowl of GH Sliced Brown Twist tonight. It is Brown Bogie already sliced and rubbed out.


Thx for posting this as I did not know that and BB is a favorite of mine, but I don't always have time to prep it so I miss out on it a lot. 
Bracken Flake in an old Marxman.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster again. I'm in a rut, but it's a very nice rut.


----------



## MarkC

Having a bowl of DanR's ancient Black Mallory. Yeah, I'm making this stuff last. Let's see, mine is now four months old, so I only have to make this last another....


----------



## gahdzila

Eegad! Thursday afternoons have become a real workout for me with dragging the kids all over creation. HOTW in the Lorenzo churchwarden. Maybe it's just me, but it seems to taste a little smoother and more refined in this pipe than it did in the cob.


----------



## WWhermit

Put a big blake of LNF on top of my dottle left over from yesterday's Hermit's Rest.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## WWhermit

DanR said:


> WW, I had a bowl of your Hermit's Rest the other day on the way to work. It was delish! I am not sure if it was your intention, but it felt a little bit like Anni-kake in the flavor profile. The Virginias really shined, and the perique and whiskey played a nice supporting role. Well done sir!!


Why, thank you Mr. Dan!! I don't know if it was my intention or not, but I smoke so much of the Anni Kake, that I'm sure that it might have had an affect on my tinkering. I was after what I was looking for in an all around blend, with a bit of complexity. I wouldn't be surprised if it has an "echo" of Anni Kake. I'm curious to see how it ages though.

At any rate, I'm very glad to hear that someone ordered it, first of all, and that you enjoyed it as well!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Annivarisary Kake in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in another MM Diplomat corncob and finally a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Scented Dark Flake in yet another MM Diplomat corncob.p Last week Smoking Pipes... had a special of free shipping for anything above $15.00 and this was a good opportunity to try some of the tobaccos that I was interested in. I had not experienced any of these tobaccos with the exception of the "Scented Dark Flake" which was provided to me by MarkC; Mark-thanks again!:yo: Knowing a little about these tobaccos, I would not normally combine them as I had, but tonight I wanted to get some idea about the flavors and I was very pleased; they all tasted great.:nod: I now have some idea as to how to sequence them when I have multiple pipe nites. I topped off these smokes with a large jug of ice cold "Homemade Lemonade" and I had an evening of exploration!:ranger:


----------



## smburnette

I got a box from P&C today, so I have been sampling all day... After jaring my new tobaccos, I started my day of piping..

I started out with Mac Baren "Silver Cube".. This was an interesting smoke.. Very fruity flavor, but the exact fruit, I have not picked out yet.. I do enjoy it however! I have read a few reviews that it is over rated, but I personally disagree.. It taste like dried fruits, burns cool, very mellow smoke with a nice room note... I like it..

Next up was Royal Yacht.. This is a VERY nice tobacco... I used a small pipe, because I have read of the strength of this one.. It has a nice flavor, very very tasty, with no tongue bite whatsoever, not even a hint when I pushed it.. The problem that I encountered was that I was not prepared for the nic hit that I got about halfway through the bowl... It did not make me sick, but I did have to sit down and "rest my eyes".. I can see this being a before bed favorite..

I am currently trying out the Erinmore Flake.. I rubbed out 2 flakes to fill my pipe, and I am not really enjoying this one.. It seems to have nearly no flavor.. The flavor that I am detecting is slightly sweet.. This stuff is burning VERY hot in my pipe.. The smoke is cool but the pipe itself is getting very hot and I have had to let it cool down a few times.. I don't see myself ordering any more of this one...


----------



## mmiller

smburnette said:


> I got a box from P&C today, so I have been sampling all day... After jaring my new tobaccos, I started my day of piping..
> 
> I started out with Mac Baren "Silver Cube".. This was an interesting smoke.. Very fruity flavor, but the exact fruit, I have not picked out yet.. I do enjoy it however! I have read a few reviews that it is over rated, but I personally disagree.. It taste like dried fruits, burns cool, very mellow smoke with a nice room note... I like it..
> 
> Next up was Royal Yacht.. This is a VERY nice tobacco... I used a small pipe, because I have read of the strength of this one.. It has a nice flavor, very very tasty, with no tongue bite whatsoever, not even a hint when I pushed it.. The problem that I encountered was that I was not prepared for the nic hit that I got about halfway through the bowl... It did not make me sick, but I did have to sit down and "rest my eyes".. I can see this being a before bed favorite..
> 
> I am currently trying out the Erinmore Flake.. I rubbed out 2 flakes to fill my pipe, and I am not really enjoying this one.. It seems to have nearly no flavor.. The flavor that I am detecting is slightly sweet.. This stuff is burning VERY hot in my pipe.. The smoke is cool but the pipe itself is getting very hot and I have had to let it cool down a few times.. I don't see myself ordering any more of this one...


If you want you can check out my review of The Cube :tu Also looks like you got a few tins of good baccy!


----------



## szyzk

Tonight it's Lancer's Slice!


----------



## freestoke

Pulling on the TwoDot Canadian full of Louisiana Red and got me a St. Pauli Girl to wash it down with. Things could definitely be worse. :smile:


----------



## DanR

Stuffed to the gills with sushi, now I'm enjoying the last of my Aged Burley Flake in my BC Jr. Calabash. I will definitely be ordering more of this delightful blend next go around. For now, check off another "finished" tin in tobaccocellar!


----------



## 36Bones

Great night out with the grandkids. Wife and I came home, sat out on the back porch and enjoyed a cool evening. Some Molto Dolce in my new MM Dane Egg.


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

Geat night watching the rain from my porch and smoking my first bowl of Samuel gawith squadron leader.


----------



## MarkC

SL on the porch in rain sounds absolutely fantastic!

I'm about to settle for a bowl of Opening Night myself...


----------



## WWhermit

Had a bowl of Rolando's Own today.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

More HOTW tonight. I'm still getting my head wrapped around it for the monthly review, but I'm really enjoying it so far!


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in a Cavicchi billiard.


----------



## freestoke

First Super Bowl I've watched in 20 years or so. Good game, huh? Some Golden Age in the 4Dot.


----------



## gahdzila

I saw your morning post, Jim. How many bowls did you put through that 4Dot today? And how did it fare?

We had a relatively quiet day at work, as Sundays usually are. I came home and layered some SWR and Tambo in a cob, with a few leftover paper plate potpourri crumbs on top (mostly 5 Brothers from last night I think...but I must have dropped some OGS on there this morning because I could swear I tasted it when I lit up). Quite an interesting parfait!


----------



## MarkC

GLP Cairo in a Stanwell Golden Danish 139. I guess it's a slightly bent egg.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I saw your morning post, Jim. How many bowls did you put through that 4Dot today? And how did it fare?


The report is on the Good Morning thread. :tu All is well and I'm smoking it again!

I've extended the entry deadline until 3 this afternoon if anybody is interested: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/305537-what-kind-peterson.html. Go to the end of the thread and you'll get the idea. Free tobacco if you win, how bad can it be?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced in a no name Straight Briar Pipe followed by a bowl of Gawith Dark Flake in a MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: I recently joined EBAY and picked up this beautiful pipe which is somewhat large but so light in weight. In breaking in this pipe I filled it 3/4 full with Golden Sliced and smoked it very slowly; the flavor was absolutely delicious; this pipe is a good smoker.:hippie: I then packed my Diplomat corncob to the brim with the Dark Flake and I loved this strong wonderful tobacco; sipping it slowly for 11/2 hours.:yo: My pipes were playing music this evening and I was tempted to dig out the Tambolaka, but common sense wispered in my ear "let's not get carried away and be a fool" so I will have my Tambolaka for another day.:crazy: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Becks" brew and I had a great pipe event!:beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

Last night I had a nice bowl of Murray's Nightcap. It was a nice bowl, my first in almost a year!


----------



## gahdzila

Holiday Spirit and 5 Brothers ipe:


----------



## MarkC

GLP Cairo


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two coins of Escudo in a Savinelli Venezia straight tapered lovat/billiard. In a word: ahhhhhhhhhhhh..... p


----------



## laloin

getting back into the swing of smoking pipes again. this one for you Moe. smoked a great bowl of LNF in my bend dublin...lovely smoke 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

laloin said:


> getting back into the swing of smoking pipes again. this one for you Moe. smoked a great bowl of LNF in my bend dublin...lovely smoke
> troy


Wow Troy! It is good hearing from you again; I sure missed you.:nod: This place is not the same without you!:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> getting back into the swing of smoking pipes again. this one for you Moe. smoked a great bowl of LNF in my bend dublin...lovely smoke
> troy


Good to see you back!

More Cairo for me. I'd comment on it, but I'm thinking of doing a full review of it, as I'll bet it's something a lot of people haven't tried.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> Two coins of Escudo in a Savinelli Venezia straight tapered lovat/billiard. In a word: ahhhhhhhhhhhh..... p


Sort of like the old song "Two coins in a Venezia"? Ouch!


----------



## gahdzila

Last night, I put out some GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist. I let it dry on a paper plate for close to an hour, then packed it in my Dr Grabow Omega. I got my 4 year old daughter ready for bed, and tucked her in. I got my 9 year old son set up with a book to entertain himself with. So after the tobacco dried on a paper plate for an hour, the packed pipe sat for about 45 minutes. Alone at last! I stepped outside and had a fantastic one hour smoke before I had to put it down because of the nicotine. I was near the bottom anyway. Wow. This tobacco is very oily and sticky and really benefits from some drying time. It smoked wonderfully tonight!

So feeling nice and warm and fuzzy and relaxed, I stepped back inside to find that my 9 year old was about to come outside for me - "Sister got out of bed and made a mess." TERRIFIC. I found her hiding under the bathroom sink, frantically trying to get rid of the evidence. Her waist length hair was literally soaked with some sort of hair care product (or maybe it was hand lotion...who knows?), her face was covered in smeared lipstick, which she was trying to wipe off with a tissue. She looked at me with guilty eyes and said, "it's not coming off." Ms. gahdzila is at work for a graveyard shift, mind you. And this crap is apparently some kind of super staining "kissable" lipstick that requires industrial solvents and Brillo pads to remove. Luckily, I found the lipstick package, with a clue - "remove with oil based makeup remover." Well that doesn't help me much. There's a bazillion bottles of various crap in the bathroom cabinet, and there's no way I'm gonna sit here and read all of these labels. In a brilliant flash of insight, I ran to my milk crate of pipe restoration paraphernalia and grabbed a microfiber polishing cloth and a bottle of mineral oil, and went to town wiping her face with it. Guess what? It worked fantastically! Daddy's pipe stuff saves the day!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> In a brilliant flash of insight, I ran to my milk crate of pipe restoration paraphernalia and grabbed a *microfiber polishing cloth* and a bottle of mineral oil, and went to town wiping her face with it. Guess what? It worked fantastically! Daddy's pipe stuff saves the day!


They charge a fortune for skin smoothing in the health spas of Switzerland. Not sure a four-year old would benefit quite as much as Joan Rivers, but...

I never reported in last night, again. Always late with my homework. I fired up the Savinelli 120 Anni with a giant bowl of Chocolate Flake and vegetated on the couch watching Frazier reruns. Superior! (The cat makes it really hard to reach the keyboard, so I couldn't post last night. That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> Sort of like the old song "Two coins in a Venezia"? Ouch!


Perhaps a bit before my time? Or my tastes? p


----------



## gahdzila

Another near crisis with my evening pipe, but it turned out great!

I filled my Lorenzo churchwarden with Royal Yacht and left it to sit on the counter while I took junior to his piano lesson. Came home and tucked in both kids and headed out to my smoking spot. Sparked it up and was loving it. I got a little less than a fourth into the bowl and dropped my pipe, spilling about half the bowl :doh:. I knew what was left in the pipe wasn't going to be enough for me, but topping it back off with Royal Yacht was going to be too much. So I topped it with SWR...and LOVED IT! So maybe I might end up enjoying SWR more than I originally thought I would ipe:


----------



## MarkC

More Cairo.


----------



## gahdzila

Good evening, gentlemen!!!!

Crawfish are back in season! And the best place in town happens to be just a short walk from my house!

I had a hot date with the cutest gal in town!










A half dozen oysters on the half shell and 3 lbs of crawfish and a couple of beers had the monkey on my back tapping me on the shoulder! So I had 5 Brothers in the MM Hardwood when I got home. I'm now enjoying a Yuengling lager (a rare treat down here where it is nowhere to be found!), and a cob of Ennerdale!

My 9 year old son loves to smell my tobaccos and tell me what he thinks of them. He's pretty spot on most of the time. I let him sniff my jar of Ennerdale and asked him what he thought: "Ugh!!! That's DISGUSTING!" :lol:


----------



## MarkC

You're right; he's good! 

Cairo again for me. But I think I hear that jar of Dark Birdseye calling my name; been too much GH talk around here lately...


----------



## freestoke

Ah, the Dark Birdseye. This Kendal Kentucky is nice too. Apparently the DB room note is marginally worse, though, the very thing for anti-smoking counter-rallies. p


----------



## freestoke

Tell you what, Clifford, find me ONE place within 1000 miles of here that serves a plate of crawfish like that and I'll send you a case of Yuengling a week. :lol: Looks like she might be enjoying that! :smile:



gahdzila said:


> My 9 year old son loves to smell my tobaccos and tell me what he thinks of them. He's pretty spot on most of the time. I let him sniff my jar of Ennerdale and asked him what he thought: "Ugh!!! That's DISGUSTING!" :lol:


Right on the money, there! Smart kid, Clifford! :tu


----------



## Staxed

currently puffing on a few 1/3 bowls of Nightcap to help break in my new Bjarne Apple


----------



## MarkC

Pulled out my puff meer for a bowl of Cairo. Funny, it's been a while, but I don't remember it being this yellow. The pipe I mean, not the tobacco.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl consisting of SG FVF and SG Medium Virginia Flake in a no name bent pipe followed by a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Tinderbox Dublin.p The Medium Virginia Flake is very similar to the FVF with the main difference of being milder. I folded and stuffed the FVF in the bottom half of my bent while packing the top half with the Medium Virginia Flake and let it dry out in the pipe for 2 hours. My goal this evening was to start out with a milder blend which gradually increases in body and flavor and that is just what I got; it was so very creamy and delicious.:hippie: After experiencing my first bowl of Dunhill 965 I realized that this was an extremely flavorful blend and I had smoked it in one of my cobs. From one of my previous posts Nick (Nachman) had pointed out to me that the briar pipes exudes a different flavor profile than cobs and recently I found that to be absolutely correct. I decided to smoke the 965 in a newly acquired Dublin and the difference was amazing; I detected nuances of flavors which were never there with my cobs;:hmm: I should note that the briar was not necessarily better than the cobs, but just different. At this time I have a lot of cobs, but few briars and I definitely need to acquire more briars. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught' brew and I had a great pipe event!:drinking:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Pulled out my puff meer for a bowl of Cairo. Funny, it's been a while, but I don't remember it being this yellow. The pipe I mean, not the tobacco.


Dang-it Mark! Cairo again?:shocked: You have definitely gotten me interested in GL Pease's "Cairo" tobacco. I recently got a sample of SG Skiff and I love this full flavored Oriental and your "Cairo" has risen to the top of my "tobaccos to try list".:nod: As you know, I watch very carefully what you smoke; you have pointed me in the direction of some great tobaccos.:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

Well, it's different. I was going to write a review, but I just don't seem to have the "review approach to writing" in me at the moment, so I'll throw a few comments in here (and yes, I'm currently smoking a bowl of Cairo, but in a Stanwell egg, not the meer! ). Definitely Virginia based, with a healthy dose of what the label refers to as "orientals" but what we, back in my youth, thought of as Turkish. You know, that sour smell and taste that made some drool and some run. The perique is added with a very light hand, and contributes to the blend without calling attention to itself in any way. Which, at least for me, is the way perique ought to be used; it's just not my thing. What the whole blend together reminds me of is cigarettes. Wait! Not those cigarettes; I'm talking about the cigarettes you could get at a tobacconist's back in the seventies. My favorite was the Balkan Sobrainie Black Russians, but I've been told I had poor taste and that they weren't that good. Maybe not, but it beat the hell out of anything you could get at the 7-11!  Anyway, that's what it reminds me of, old high quality cigarettes with that exotic Turkish overtone. If that sounds like something you like, I highly recommend Cairo. It's the typical GLP blend; he hits the target beautifully; whether you like it or not depends on how you feel about the target.


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> Well, it's different. I was going to write a review...


Mark, please stop making me want to spend my money. Thanks!


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling 1776 Tavern in the Dr Grabow Big Pipe


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Mark! Thanks for the info about "Cairo". When I was a kid several friends of my father would come by and they smoked these exotic Turkish Oriental blended cigarettes and I loved the smell. I just loved being in the room when they smoked those cigarettes.:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

You have GOT to try this, then. And you foolishly have your address listed on your profile page....


----------



## gahdzila

Brrrrr! It's been a relatively mild winter here this year. These past couple of days (particularly this morning and tonight) though have been rather brutal. I even had some ice in the bed of my pickup this morning. Not unheard of usually, but it was the first ice I've seen all winter long. Yeah, yeah, I know. But I'm a major wuss when it comes to cold weather. I told my wife (a New Jersey native) when we met that if I ever move from this town, the only direction I'm moving is South!

It's been a light smoking day for me, so I'm having a little 5 Brothers in the Falcon to finish off the day.


----------



## karatekyle

Had me a smoke free weekend. Down at my parent's. I'm loving it though, the food is wonderful!

Cliff, was that your daughter on facebook today? Good god, man. If there's a more adorable little girl out there, I'll be amazed. She is cuuuuute!


----------



## laloin

tonight was a bowl of LBF in my GPD tapastry Canadian, love smoking LBF, Marlin flake, Escudo, any sorta of coin or rolled flake that you break off a chunk and rub out. She smokes them great. Really nice body LBF, with the perique lending the body, and the Virginia adding the sweetness and hayish/fruitty notes, plus some spice playing the background....mmmm. Now I need to try this with age. guess I will have to wait till i can order some more LBF and try over the fall heh
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Clifford, this displaced Texas cajun thanks you kindly for posting your photo. I'm far, far from the closest crawfish, and dare not utter the phrase "suckin' heads" here in the Pacific Northwest, but fortunately I have plenty of Ennderdale Flake on hand.

Salud!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> You have GOT to try this, then. And you foolishly have your address listed on your profile page....


Dang-it Mark; I forgot about that.:hmm: If I remember correctly a year ago you were smoking "Moe's Confetti" and Jeff (Commonsenseman) was teasing me-telling me that I need to smoke "Moe's Confetti". A week later I get this sample of this tobacco from you and I found it to be quite enjoyable, but my wife really loved it. After that every time that my wife visited me while I was smoking my pipe she would ask me "why don't you smoke Mark's tobacco". I even tried to fool her with other tobaccos, but she knew the difference.:scared: I asked her on several occasions "don't you like the smell of Stonehaven and FVF" and she would reply "that Stonehaven and FVF was OK but Mark's tobacco was better".:twitch: I then told her that Mark's tobacco is very rare and hard to get, but she looked it up on the internet and found it at "4 Noggins"; she even volunteered to get me some. So to make a long story short I ordered some and when she visits me I quickly dig out the "Moe's Confetti".:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

Ha!  Well, rest assured; I don't think she's gonna like this one...


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> Cliff, was that your daughter on facebook today? Good god, man. If there's a more adorable little girl out there, I'll be amazed. She is cuuuuute!


Yep, that's her! Thank you, sir. Cute and EXTREMELY mischievous, more so than either of my two boys ever were.


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, this displaced Texas cajun thanks you kindly for posting your photo. I'm far, far from the closest crawfish, and dare not utter the phrase "suckin' heads" here in the Pacific Northwest, but fortunately I have plenty of Ennderdale Flake on hand.
> 
> Salud!


You're quite welcome sir.

Strangely enough, being from the crawfish capital of the world (well...second to china now, maybe), I don't really crave crawfish very often. My parents didn't like them, so I never even had the opportunity to try them until I was an adult. I usually have them once or maybe twice a year, but this is the first batch I've had in two years. But they're so unique that once you crave them, NOTHING else will satiate you :mrgreen:


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> My favorite was the Balkan Sobrainie Black Russians, but I've been told I had poor taste and that they weren't that good.


James Bond smoked 50 English Ovals a day, as I recall. I used to buy both the regular BS cigarettes and the English Ovals, and I still have one of those little ten-cigarette tins. The Black Russians seemed a little too fancy for me, though. I was in college when the Bond books were coming out in paperback, and we had something of a Bond Cult going, buying and passing around the few copies arriving at the drug store book rack of the latest novel and trivial-pursuing the contents over beers at the bars. (The Harvard Lampoon came out with a parody of the I*n Fl*m*ng paperbacks, *Alligator*, that was just hysterical. From memory, their take on Bond's picky eating habits: "Bring me a BLT, heavy on the mayo. Make the bacon crispy but not burned, yellow leaves from the inside of the lettuce, and slice the tomato thin. I want white bread toasted two minutes, no longer -- and a Schlitz." B*nd is an accomplished Go Fish player and engages Lacernus Alligator, who cheats of course, in a high stakes game. The cheating consists of one of Lacernus' Belgian bodyguards standing behind B*nd flashing hand signals. There was even the bibliography of other B*nd novels on the back cover, just like the paperbacks: *Lightningrod, The Chigro of the Narcissus, Toadstool, *, a few I can't remember, and *Scuba Do - Or Die*.

Just reporting last night's very fine bowl of Chocolate Flake in the Mayfair. The last time I had CF it seemed like it would never end, so getting back here sorta late after darts I decided to go with a smaller pipe, finishing it just in time for bed. :faint:


----------



## gahdzila

Purple Cow is smoking great in the 4 Dot!


----------



## MarkC

Loading up a bowl of...oh, quit complaining you guys! There's only about five more bowls left and I'll move on. Or open another tin...


----------



## gahdzila

GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist in the Dr Grabow Omega.

I'm nearing the bottom of the jar, but will definitely be buying more. Oily and earthy, packed with nicotine, heavy duty stuff even by my standards. Fantastic flavor that I enjoy smoking slowly in a small pipe. I haven't tried mixing it with anything, but I think it might go really well with some PA!


----------



## Troutman22

FVF in my special occasion Dunhill - its Valentines.


----------



## Desertlifter

Rattray's Hal o' the Wind. Because it's February.

Wasn't my favorite. Wasn't bad either.


----------



## Thirston

A big bowl of Royal Yacht in a Sav Poker. 
Have not smoked cigars in so long I can
actually feel the Nic.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Escudo - in a meer (what else? :biggrin - in honor of shuckins.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night in a rusticated Cavicchi billiard.


----------



## freestoke

:spy: The place is empty?

I've been pipeless since 3! :shock: Got some PA braced up with JKP cooking along furiously in the Bari. Desperation puffing! ipe:


----------



## mmiller

Had some Velvet in a MM Legend


----------



## DanR

Reiner Long Golden Beautiful Deliciously Tasty Flake (LGBDTF) in my Pease/DiPiazza stubby Dublin. I think I could smoke this forever! I also think I could make a pipe like this too... Hmm, time for another project.


----------



## WWhermit

Exhausted Rooster today for me. Haven't had it in a while, and it was good!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Popped another tin of Cairo I'm afraid...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ennerdale Flake in a Country Gentleman with a Forever stem. Fold and stuffed. Charring light, then true light. Then did not have to touch it, did not even have to tamp it, for a good 40 minutes of smoking bliss. Wish all my pipe smoking experiences could be just like tonight. I love me some Ennerdale, boyo!

p


----------



## mmiller

ProbateGeek said:


> Ennerdale Flake in a Country Gentleman with a Forever stem. Fold and stuffed. Charring light, then true light. Then did not have to touch it, did not even have to tamp it, for a good 40 minutes of smoking bliss. Wish all my pipe smoking experiences could be just like tonight. I love me some Ennerdale, boyo!
> 
> p


I have found that my CG is my best flake pipe :lol: it is impossible to block the airway with a flake


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of LTF in my Perterson Irish army pipe, Plip. She finally smoking properly, just had to break her in. As always LTF is a winner, lovely fruitty notes, along with the familar virgina notes of grass/hay in the background, once in awhile pipeapple, orange, and that light topping would come through 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Okay, until this Cairo jag is over, I'll just post here if I smoke something other than Cairo...


----------



## Wallbright

Had my first bowl of Escudo tonight. I had forgotten that I have never actually tried the blend. It was very good and a great way to break in my unsmoked Old England pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Peterson's Special Reserve Limited Edition 2011 in my dad's big Italian Fellini. Plenty of flavor, and smoked extremely well. 
Unfortunately, 

ainkiller:

I hate it. 

Where's my Ennerdale?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wallbright said:


> Had my first bowl of Escudo tonight. I had forgotten that I have never actually tried the blend. It was very good and a great way to break in my unsmoked Old England pipe.


Tyler, a man far wiser than me tonight. . .

:biggrin:


----------



## mmiller

Had some Kendal Kentucky in the CG tonight, it is very delicious!


----------



## Firedawg

sipping on some C&D Burley Flake #2 in a Peterson 314 Red Rapier Meerschaum 1977, everyone please have a great night!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Really enjoying this Orlik Golden Sliced in my dad's Comoy's bent bulldog.










I had forgotten how sweet this stuff is...


----------



## WWhermit

Opened up a tin of 3 year old Escudo to celebrate not having to pay taxes this year. Haven't had Escudo since 2008. It's very good.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I had forgotten how sweet this stuff is...


How sweet that pipe is! :tu Gorgimous, Terry!

Well, I'm back from Dart Mix in the Legend, seeking out something a bit more highbrow. Gonna hit the HH Vintage Syrian, that I'm VERY curious about. I haven't smoked Syrian Latakia since probably 1980, and that was probably the ONLY Syrian I smoked up until that point. Firing the first light as I type...this is good stuff. The chosen operator is the Sasieni FourDot pot, dating back to about the time I last had some Syrian.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Hey Jim! I actually smoke the crap out of that HH Syrian. Mostly because I bought a pound of it online without a very good concept of how much tobacco a pound is, so I'm powering through it to make sure that it doesn't dry out on me before I'm finished with it. But it is a good tobacco.

It the moment, I'm taking a break from the HH, and puffing on a little that Five Brothers you sent me. Smooth stuff. I'm glad you hydrated it for me first though. 

Good evening everyone.

RD


----------



## szyzk

The Escudo was smoking well at lunchtime, so I had to break out two more coins this evening.

Down to only 1 1/2 tins left... Need to buy more!


----------



## mmiller

Home for the weekend so no smoking for me  Cant wait till I get back to college on monday for IPSD


----------



## laloin

had a really nice bowl of LNF in my bent dublin. This pipe was made to smoke flakes. couldn't be happier then smoking LNF. 1st half of the bowl is that rum casing. but that 2nd half is all virginia and perique showing it's head every soo often. I really need to stockpile LNF. 3 lbs aging and I want to have more 
troy


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night for me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in an Itallian Half Apple straight pipe followed by a bowl of SG Skiff in a Tenderbox Dublin.ipe: This was an "Oriental Tobacco" night for me. Last week MarkC had warned me that I was a possible "target" and he was so correct; I received a sample of "Cairo" in the mail today from Mark. I smelled this tobacco before smoking it and it brought back such vivid and enjoyable memories of my dad and his friends with their Oriental Turkish Cigarettes.:nod: In the last month I have begun to really appreciate the taste of Oriental tobaccos after buying a sample of SG Skiff from "Smoking Pipes and Cigars". After reading Marks analysis of this tobacco I thought that it was very good, but this tobacco exceeded my expectations; it was astonishing! I got this tingling in my mouth and my nose that was similar to a pepper reaction but with this delicious "Oriental" flavor with power; Wow!:thumb: I slowly sipped on my pipe extracting all of its goodness to the grey ash. I then smoked my "Skiff" and while being very good I was craving the tingling in my mouth and nose that I got from Cairo; dang-it I got to get some "Cairo" and unlike Skiff it is available even in 8 ounce tins. "Cairo" will not be on my "to get list" but will be on my "got to get it now list". Mark! Thanks for letting me experience this wonderful tobacco! I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Glad you liked it, Moe; I had a feeling you would after your post about the memories of Turkish cigarettes! I only switched to Opening Night today because the cats hid my pipe reamer...


----------



## Evonnida

H&H Anniversary Kake


----------



## MarkC

Oops; double post...


----------



## MarkC

Well, I found the pipe reamer-one of the cats knocked it off the table right into the computer cables and I just couldn't see it. So, it's back on the Cairo...
By the way, Moe...my box of Londres maduros should arrive Tuesday; can't wait!


----------



## Evonnida

After the Anny Kake, I switched to...


----------



## szyzk

Evonnida said:


> H&H Anniversary Kake


Oooh, I love AnniKake.

That looks like a really small pipe! Or you have gigantic hands!


----------



## Evonnida

It's a smaller pipe.. Does good for a quick smoke as I got two bowls in in about a half hour


----------



## WWhermit

Hermit's Rest for me today.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DanR

Long Golden Flake to end a really nice weekend here in TX. I also had some Solani Silver Flake, Dan DaVinci, and a Monte #2 CC (Thanks Andrew) today. I'm traveling for most of this coming week, so it was nice to have great weather and a few delightful smokes before I play planes, train, and automobiles...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Well, I found the pipe reamer-one of the cats knocked it off the table right into the computer cables and I just couldn't see it. So, it's back on the Cairo...
> By the way, Moe...my box of Londres maduros should arrive Tuesday; can't wait!


Mark! I think that you will definitely enjoy those Londres Maduros; I have not smoked a cigar is several days because I have been cleaning, detoxifying some newly bought ebay pipes and buffing them up. Dang-it I have only restored 1 pipe out of 9; this is a lot of work.:hmm: This evening I had a bowl of Cairo in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a no name bent.p I guess that I had another "Oriental" evening again. The Cairo has really grown on me and next month I will definitely be "pulling the trigger" on this one. Both of my "Orientals" were excellent this evening and I topped them off with a large hot mug of Formosa Oolong tea; I had a great evening.:tea:


----------



## craig_o

Another round of SG 1792 and, yup, still like it.


----------



## mmiller

Finished up my bowl of Bobs chocolate flake and then had a small bowl of marble kake, I was not impressed with it, I should have known when Kyle gave me it for free :lol:


----------



## johnb

today i smoked a cigar so i decided to take it easy on pipes and only smoked one and that was a peterson xmas blend in a savinelli 320ks


----------



## Thirston

Some 3 year old Ashton's Artisan &
McClelland's Old Dog.


----------



## szyzk

St. Bruno = heaven.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Straight Itallian Bulldog followed by a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Itallian Freehand.p I let the FVF and the Kendal dry out in their assigned pipes for 1 hour and 3 hours respectively. The flavors of both tobaccos were excellent and they complimented each other yielding a great pipe experience.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a beautiful tranquil evening.:drinking:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Lane BCA in my wimpy basket pipe.


----------



## DanR

Trying G&H Glengarry Flake tonight for the first time. I bought this because the description says it is a based of Bright CR Flake (which I love) with a honey flavoring added (which I also love)... This stuff is excellent!! I can definitely taste the sweetness of the honey coming through, but the base tobacco is strong enough that it tastes fresh and grassy just as it should. I bought 4oz, but I'm already thinking I should've gotten a whole box!

It's pairing nicely with my Earl Grey tea also...


----------



## mmiller

LTF in the CG tonight, a little more bitey than I remember but still delicious!


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Trying G&H Glengarry Flake tonight for the first time. I bought this because the description says it is a based of Bright CR Flake (which I love) with a honey flavoring added (which I also love)... This stuff is excellent!!


That one sounds intriguing; I'll have to give it a try!

Opening Night in my Cavicchi billiard tonight.


----------



## Thirston

Hal O' the Wind in a Don Carlos.
Good stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two coins of Escudo in a banded Country Gentleman with a Forever stem. Folded and stuffed. Charring light, then true light, slight tamp. Then did not have to touch it again for a good 45 minutes of smoking bliss. 

Never, EVER underestimate the Country Gentleman as a superb flake pipe.


----------



## MarkC

Thirston said:


> Hal O' the Wind in a Don Carlos.
> Good stuff.


The same in a Cavicchi Hawkbill.
I agree!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Uh-oh. I think NOW I'm beginning to get the hang of this Dunhill Royal Yacht. Came THIS close to having a cigar tonight, but for some reason the Savinelli Venezia Billiard/Lovat was calling out to be smoked, and the first tobacco that caught my eye was RY. I had tried it for the second time a week or so ago, and it just didn't do anything for me. Tonight, it was absolutely perfect - full flavored, smooth, burning to a perfect white ash with zero tongue bite and only one final relight (really just because I did not want the bowl to end). 

Excellent recommendation by you gentlemen, so my hearty thanks!

p


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl consisting of SG FVF and SG Medium Virginia Flake in a Italian Straight Bulldog followed by a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in an another Italian Straight Freehand.ipe: I packed the bottom half of my "Bulldog" with FVF and topped it off with the Medium Virginia Flake and let it sit and dry out in the pipe for 2 hours. I especially enjoy this combination because it starts out milder and gradually gets stronger while exuding some fantastic delicious flavors which are constantly changing; dang-it those folks in England definitely had me in mind when they created their wonderful tobaccos.:yo: The Royal Yacht was great this evening; I really love its rich full flavor and it transitioned so well from my earlier SG blend. When I began smoking my pipe two years ago Dunhill tobaccos were not available and I would simply read of people of olden days raving about this company and its tobacco; with its availability I can definitely appreciate their accolades.:nod: I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

More HOTW for me.


----------



## gahdzila

My friend just a trip to New Orleans, and brought me back a sampling of aromatics from a shop in the french quarter. An ounce each of cherry, rum & maple, Grand Mariner, strawberry, and butter pecan. I've actually been wanting to try a few aromatics, so I'm looking forward to trying them. They're a little wet, and I doubt they'll satiate the monkey on my back, but mixing in a little 5 Brothers should solve both problems nicely :thumb:

"Cherry Delight" and 5 Brothers in a LePeltier. Pretty good!


----------



## MarkC

I broke out my Stanwell 126, my designated Gawith, Hoggarth pipe, for a bowl of Glengarry Flake, courtesy of our Mad Texan, DanR.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> I broke out my Stanwell 126, my designated Gawith, Hoggarth pipe, for a bowl of Glengarry Flake, courtesy of our Mad Texan, DanR.


I figured I'd send just a few flakes so you could see if you like it or not. What'd you think of it?


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> Uh-oh. I think NOW I'm beginning to get the hang of this Dunhill Royal Yacht. Came THIS close to having a cigar tonight, but for some reason the Savinelli Venezia Billiard/Lovat was calling out to be smoked, and the first tobacco that caught my eye was RY. I had tried it for the second time a week or so ago, and it just didn't do anything for me. Tonight, it was absolutely perfect - full flavored, smooth, burning to a perfect white ash with zero tongue bite and only one final relight (really just because I did not want the bowl to end).
> 
> Excellent recommendation by you gentlemen, so my hearty thanks!
> 
> p


Glad you enjoyed it. When nothing sounds good, I reach for RY; it never disappoints me. My all time favorite tobacco.


----------



## smokinmojo

H&H Anni Kake in a bent Falcon.


----------



## Nachman

Walnut tonight in a size five Danish Sovereign billiard. All these years I have been smoking a pipe I have had a problem with OTCs. They seem underpowered and, after the initial light, the smoke stream seems weak. In order to get some oomph I tend to over-puff which makes them smoke too hot. Tonight I discovered a solution. Instead of puffing harder or relighting to get more smoke, when the smoke petered out I used the pick on my Czech tool and poked and loosened the tobacco and continued to smoke slowly and evenly. Voila, problem solved. I wish someone had told me that a long time ago.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Walnut tonight in a size five Danish Sovereign billiard. All these years I have been smoking a pipe I have had a problem with OTCs. They seem underpowered and, after the initial light, the smoke stream seems weak. In order to get some oomph I tend to over-puff which makes them smoke too hot. Tonight I discovered a solution. Instead of puffing harder or relighting to get more smoke, when the smoke petered out I used the pick on my Czech tool and poked and loosened the tobacco and continued to smoke slowly and evenly. Voila, problem solved. I wish someone had told me that a long time ago.


Stirring it up! Makes flake a breeze too.


----------



## Troutman22

Boswells Best and a bowl of FVF today.


----------



## prole

Got some more Deep Hollow going in a huge custom Moretti poker that is just starting to get a little cake laid down in it.


----------



## freestoke

Well, I'm firing up some low rent Five Brothers in the Legend for a quick nicotine fix. Sometimes it's fun, sometimes it's desperation.


----------



## Nachman

SG St James Flake. Popped open a tin with a couple of years on it. I smoked a big pipe of Sliced Brown Twist and one of Walnut earlier. The SBT is much better than the Walnut.


----------



## gahdzila

Bulk aro that my friend bought me marked "Louisiana Strawberry"... half and half with some 5 brothers ipe: I'm not a huge strawberry fan. I don't dislike it, it's just not my favorite. So for me this is "pretty decent, not bad, will smoke again." However, I think if I liked strawberries more, I would be turning summersaults. The flavor is very accurate, it's burning very good, and it's not biting my tongue at all so far.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Bulk aro that my friend bought me marked "Louisiana Strawberry"... half and half with some 5 brothers ipe: I'm not a huge strawberry fan. I don't dislike it, it's just not my favorite. So for me this is "pretty decent, not bad, will smoke again." However, I think if I liked strawberries more, I would be turning summersaults. The flavor is very accurate, it's burning very good, and it's not biting my tongue at all so far.


Interesting. I have some McConnell Red Virginia that is topped with Strawberry. The description says "spicy top dressing", but Dublinthedam says "strawberry" in one of his videos and I believe him. Anyway, it's quite good. Very light on the flavoring.

However, that's not what I'm smoking tonight. Tonight, it's one of my all time favorites, Rattray's Red Rapparee.


----------



## MarkC

Did someone mention Rattray's?
Hal o' the Wynd for me tonight on my "Friday" night. Nice.


----------



## MarkC

Following up with a bowl of Anniversary Kake from a jar I sealed on June 1, 2009. That seems so long ago...


----------



## prole

Bear Blend, little predinner warm up smoke


----------



## freestoke

A little of Sather's HH Arcadian Perique in the Darth Rader. Finally starting to get this sucker broken in! Starting to smoke pretty good now, Dan! :tu The Dart Mix and SAP were wearing pretty thin, but this is hitting spot. p


----------



## DanR

SPC Plum Pudding for my evening smoke. I may or may not get another one in tonight, so I wanted to make it count. I really like this blend! It's sweeter than many of the other Latakia rich blends I have.


----------



## gahdzila

Luxury Navy Flake. I'm glad to be near the bottom of this jar...I just can't seem to get into this blend. I mixed some Burley Flake #1 in this bowl, which helps it out a little.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> I'm glad to be near the bottom of this jar...I just can't seem to get into this blend.


Hah! I've had a few jars like that. But I guess if you like everything you've tried, you probably aren't trying very much, right?


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> But I guess if you like everything you've tried, you probably aren't trying very much, right?


Definitely!

I always get a big spicy pepper blast with LNF. It's not that it's unpleasant per se, but it just feels disproportionate. Plus, it seems utterly devoid of nicotine to me, which annoys me. I still want a pipe when I finish a bowl LOL. Mixing it with BF#1 cools that pepper just a hair and adds some nicotine punch as well. LNF seems quite popular, so I guess maybe I'm the weird one


----------



## freestoke

Going for more cheap thrills with the Legend and the wild and crazy Five Brothers.


----------



## BigKev77

I forget how nice of a smoke Squadron Leader is. Just a nice mild english you can sit back and relax with. In a little Jobey bent bulldog. It's been a good little smoker over the years and they are pretty cheap to boot.


----------



## MarkC

I've been popping tins left and right tonight getting a noobie trade together, so I'm smoking something new tonight, MacBaren Black Ambrosia. I tried this when I first got back into pipes and found it horrible, bitey, and disgusting. Now it's a pleasant aromatic without a bite in the bowl. Funny what a few years of smoking experience can do for a tobacco. (For noobs: the trick is to pretend it's a virginia blend while smoking it! )


----------



## BigKev77

Had a great night reading on a crappie forum with butternut burly in a southern gent cob


----------



## laloin

tonight was a nice bowl of LNF in my no named bent Dublin, doing a double fold, twist and screw into the bowl stuff. Worked out great less relight, just a few tamps to damper the ember. Lovely grass/pepper notes on the retrohale. and some yummy fresh bread tones. 
I'm rapidly become a grandfather and smoking just one blend, and that's mainly LNF. granted I have tons of tins and bulks I really should try. eghhh for the price can't beat LNF. 
troy


----------



## Thirston

Late night bowl of Penzance in an old Custom-bilt. 
Had some LNF earlier, too. Good stuff.


----------



## Firedawg

H&H Anni cake in an old estate BC silver spigot Casino 1304, I dont use this pipe enough!


----------



## MarkC

Solani ABF in a Sasieni Baronet prince.


----------



## BigKev77

Had a great night. After helping a friend work on his boat he we ate some great steaks then sipped moonshine with a bowl of BBF. I love the south.


----------



## DanR

BigKev77 said:


> Had a great night. After helping a friend work on his boat he we ate some great steaks then sipped moonshine with a bowl of BBF. I love the south.


Peach or Cherry? :biggrin:

I love the south too, although its harder to get shine here in TX than it was in TN were I grew up.

Enjoying my last few puffs of GL Pease Abington before I head off to bed. Good night Gents!


----------



## mmiller

After a week and a half of no tobacco I had some Sillems Black in the CG and a flake of LTF in the Legend


----------



## BigKev77

Had a hankering for plain old PA from a cob. 

DanR it was just some good homemade white dog. It was good stuff.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in the 4 dot. FANTASTIC.


----------



## BigKev77

Decided to smoke a bowl of my 50/50 BCA/PA before bed.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing up a bowl of HOTW I started last night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two coins of Escudo in the Country Gent. Could have lasted me an hour, if I'd've let it.


----------



## pipinho

jacknife plug in a 4 digit sav.


----------



## gahdzila

Last night, I had GH&Co Sweet Rum Twist in a cob. Hello, Mr. Nicotine! Nick pointed out in another thread that he thought this was just Happy Bogie with rum flavoring and I think he was right. I enjoyed it a lot, but its definitely not for the faint of heart!

Tonight, it's GH&Co Coconut Twist in a Lorenzo churchwarden. Quite strong also, but it doesn't seem as strong as Happy Bogie or Sweet Rum Twist. Or maybe it is, and I'm just smoking more cautiously tonight ipe: . The coconut topping is very light. I'm a huge coconut fan, so I wish it was a little heavier flavored. Nonetheless, I'm thoroughly enjoying it.

I'm really enjoying these GH&Co ropes a lot! I'll definitely be adding more to my cellar with my next order. I see they have other flavored ones as well. And Black Irish X (supposedly not quite as strong) should be worth a try as well.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Tonight, it's GH&Co Coconut Twist in a Lorenzo churchwarden. Quite strong also, but it doesn't seem as strong as Happy Bogie or Sweet Rum Twist. Or maybe it is, and I'm just smoking more cautiously tonight ipe: . The coconut topping is very light. I'm a huge coconut fan, so I wish it was a little heavier flavored. Nonetheless, I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


I, too, am a huge coconut fan, but the GH Twist was just barely giving me what I was looking for. I actually found it better as an addition to two friends english chocolate. It made me feel like I was smoking my favorite candy bar, and giving me a nicotine boost to boot!

I'm having a bowl of Kajun Kake tonight. It's got a few months age on it, and I can already tell its mellowing out. I need to let my other tin rest longer before I open it.


----------



## BigKev77

I try to smoke mostly bulk tobacco because I am a cheapskate. However, tonight I am treating myself to Pease's Embarcadero. I didn't care for the first tin of this I smoked. After a year or so though it really comes to life. What a wonderful and relaxing tobacco. I need to get a couple more tins to put back. The tin I am smoking from tonight looks like it is from 2007. Oh it is GOOOOOOD!


----------



## BigKev77

DanR said:


> I, too, am a huge coconut fan, but the GH Twist was just barely giving me what I was looking for. I actually found it better as an addition to two friends english chocolate. It made me feel like I was smoking my favorite candy bar, and giving me a nicotine boost to boot!
> 
> I'm having a bowl of Kajun Kake tonight. It's got a few months age on it, and I can already tell its mellowing out. I need to let my other tin rest longer before I open it.


Why did I just get a craving for a Mounds?


----------



## MarkC

I had a cigar earlier that took two and a half hours to smoke, and now I'm smoking HOTW out of a well stuffed Cavicchi Hawkbill, another two hour+ smoke. Jeez...only two smokes on my day off; I must be cutting down!


----------



## MarkC

BigKev77 said:


> I try to smoke mostly bulk tobacco because I am a cheapskate. However, tonight I am treating myself to Pease's Embarcadero. I didn't care for the first tin of this I smoked. After a year or so though it really comes to life. What a wonderful and relaxing tobacco. I need to get a couple more tins to put back. The tin I am smoking from tonight looks like it is from 2007. Oh it is GOOOOOOD!


Hmmm. Maybe I need to try that one again and let it sit longer. It's one of the very few of the Fog City line I've tried that didn't work for me.


----------



## Nachman

gahdzila said:


> Last night, I had GH&Co Sweet Rum Twist in a cob. Hello, Mr. Nicotine! Nick pointed out in another thread that he thought this was just Happy Bogie with rum flavoring and I think he was right. I enjoyed it a lot, but its definitely not for the faint of heart!
> 
> Tonight, it's GH&Co Coconut Twist in a Lorenzo churchwarden. Quite strong also, but it doesn't seem as strong as Happy Bogie or Sweet Rum Twist. Or maybe it is, and I'm just smoking more cautiously tonight ipe: . The coconut topping is very light. I'm a huge coconut fan, so I wish it was a little heavier flavored. Nonetheless, I'm thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> I'm really enjoying these GH&Co ropes a lot! I'll definitely be adding more to my cellar with my next order. I see they have other flavored ones as well. And Black Irish X (supposedly not quite as strong) should be worth a try as well.


That Black Irish X has that SG Scotch Black snuff thing going. Some people describe it as burnt tire, but it is a stoved black tobacco flavour.


----------



## DanR

Pulled out one that I haven't had in awhile, SG Kendal Cream Flake. Mild, but delightful.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Nachman said:


> Some people describe it as burnt tire, but it is a stoved black tobacco flavour.


Wow! You make it sound so good! Actually, you make it sound like the 60 year old Peterson I've been smoking lately...is there a way to get that rubber taste out of an old mouthpiece?

RD


----------



## Desertlifter

Nothing fancy - Eileen's Dream. I like this stuff.

Enjoyed a bowl at my B&M while waiting for my son's bus to get to Yakima from his college. Spring break is on.

Well, for him anyway.


----------



## Aquinas

Desertlifter said:


> Enjoyed a bowl at my B&M while waiting for my son's bus.


Isn't there a pretty good B&M there? I live Spokane, but have never made it over to that B&M.


----------



## laloin

FVF in a Savinelli Mr G straight billard with a fishtail stem. wow lovely hayish/grassish, smokiness coming through, with that famous lakeland floral aftertaste....mmmmm good 
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Frog Morton in the meer. Hadn't had a good bowl for 5 days or so, and this one really hit the spot.


----------



## MarkC

Over twenty tins open, and I'm still smoking HOTW. Go figure.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Over twenty tins open, and I'm still smoking HOTW. Go figure.


well send some samples my way then mark 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in a Straight Itallian half Apple followed by a bowl of PS Navy Flake in another Straight Itallian.ipe: Originally I thought that I did not need to dry out the Skiff Mixture because the tobacco is cut so thinly, but I soon realized that this tobacco needed to be dried out a bit; I dried out my Skiff in the pipe for 1/2 hour. The more that I smoke this tobacco the more I like it. In the last two weeks I picked up about a dozen of inexpensive pipes on EBAY trying out different sizes and types with my rotation of tobaccos and I found that with the same tobacco I obtain a wide variance of flavors with different pipe types and sizes.:hmm: I have read posts of BOTL's on Puff say that a particular pipe smoked a particular tobacco very well and I am definitely beginning to understand what they are saying; what I need to do is experiment and come up with some basic rules that I can use to try to match my favorite tobaccos with my pipes-dang-it I am having fun with my passion!:hippie: I smoked my Navy Flake in a small Straight Itallian and I was surprised about how good the flavor was; the only small pipe that I had before my EBAY purchases was a small Meerschaum that I used exclusively for Tambolaka. I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great pipe event.:beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

Last night, I had some "Rum and Maple" bulk aro that I beefed up with some 5 Brothers.



Nachman said:


> That Black Irish X has that SG Scotch Black snuff thing going. Some people describe it as burnt tire, but it is a stoved black tobacco flavour.


Well, some people say latakia tastes like burning tires too LOL. Thanks, Nick. I'll be picking some up with my next order.


----------



## mmiller

Tonight had some Boswell Pipers Pleasure, I really liked it, it didnt bite at all and it tasted like chocolate, coffee and vanilla


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson University Flake in a cob, followed by an inaugural bowl of Prince Albert in my newly restored Peterson Sherlock Holmes Original.


----------



## DanR

Good Evening Gents! Tonight I am relaxing with a bowl of Fillmore from 2008 - this tobacco is heavenly. I am smoking it in my McCarter Natural Billiard, which has a deep bowl and should keep me busy for awhile!


----------



## BigKev77

About to load a flake of Stoney from 09. Yes it is almost 1 am. Up planning a weekend of fishing, ******* style.


----------



## MarkC

Where I grew up, that would involve dynamite...

HOTW again tonight.


----------



## BigKev77

LOL, no dynamite this time. Going to throw a couple dozen jugs in the river and see what we can come up with. A little Butternut Burly tonight.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Orlik Golden Sliced rubbed out in the meer.










This pipe certainly has a latakia-rich past, and for some reason tends to smoke noticeably better when latakia is present. Funny.


----------



## Thirston

That meer has been smoked! Nice patina. Nice shape. 

HOTW in my new/old Big Ben. 
I'm a HOTW junkie too. That grassy rich flavor gets me, but 
I wish it was a little more natural. PG, anyone. I might
be wrong but seems a bit heavy for that type of tobacco.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Straight Tall Rusticated Dr. Grabow Starfire followed by a bowl of Marlin Flake in another Straight Small Dr. Grabow Starfire.p I folded and stuffed the bottom half of this tall pipe with Stonehaven and rubbed out this tobacco filling the top half. I have found that Stonehaven smokes very well in this pipe and the flavors were so very nice.:yo: It has been more than 3 months since I last smoked Marlin Flake and it really "hit the spot" this evening; it was so flavorful. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

I broke into the FVF. This tin was supposed to be for noobie sampler trades, but I couldn't help myself...


----------



## laloin

shame on you mark hehehe, I would have done the same 
troy


----------



## gahdzila

Orlick Golden Sliced in the 4 Dot, while listening to the rain and reading a good book - _Abraham Lincoln - Vampire Hunter_. Kinda lowbrow (the book, that is), but it sure is fun


----------



## DanR

I'm in Orlando tonight, where the weather is just delightful. I'm on the balcony of my hotel enjoying a bowl of 2008 John Aylesbury Scottish.


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I had some Balkan Flake, I had a hell of a time getting it lit but after that it was quite tasty, needs some drying out next time


----------



## BigKev77

Smoking a classic tonight. Carter Hall in a Southern Gent cob. Now i am a bigger fan of Prince Albert but this is a nice sweeter option. I don't know what I would do without my drug store burly.



edit: So it appears it is a Country Gentleman cob. Looking at cobs and realized my error.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake in a Straight White no name Bulldog followed by a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in a Freehand Dr. Grabow Viscount.p I rubbed out the Kendal Cream and let it dry out in the pipe for 1 hour and the flavors were so very nice. The Cairo was excellent with its tangy citrus spice on the tongue.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Having a bowl of Oriental in a Stanwell bent egg. I'm pretty close to the bottom of this tin and refuse to pop another until I get some more. And everyone's out. Good thing pipe smoking has taught me patience.


----------



## laloin

lots of Orintals out there markC, what blend in particular is out?
troy


----------



## gahdzila

BigKev77 said:


> Smoking a classic tonight. Carter Hall in a Southern Gent cob. Now i am a bigger fan of Prince Albert but this is a nice sweeter option. I don't know what I would do without my drug store burly.
> 
> edit: So it appears it is a Country Gentleman cob. Looking at cobs and realized my error.


That's pretty much what I thought about CH, too - similar to PA, but a sweeter and stronger top flavor. It's good, but it's a little too much IMO....I prefer PA as well. I went through a pouch of Sir Walter Raleigh recently as well...my initial impression was that it wasn't as good as PA, but I'm finding myself craving it now


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> That's pretty much what I thought about CH, too - similar to PA, but a sweeter and stronger top flavor. It's good, but it's a little too much IMO....I prefer PA as well. I went through a pouch of Sir Walter Raleigh recently as well...my initial impression was that it wasn't as good as PA, but I'm finding myself craving it now


I have a pouch of CH on the way from P&C right now. It'll be my first taste of it, and based on your descriptions of "sweeter" and "stronger" than PA, I'm thinking I'll like it. I thought PA was rather bland...

Troy - I'll bet you a dollar that Mark was smoking McConnell Oriental.


----------



## laloin

yep Dan, apples to oranges mark was smoking McConnell Oriental. you win Dan, where do I send the dollar heheh
troy


----------



## tomchuk

1 flake of Solani Aged Burley + 1 Peterson St. Paddy's 999 + 1 generous snifter of Cognac + 1 empty stomach = 1 very enjoyable smoke + 1 spinning head.


----------



## Nachman

I keep trying to like aromatics, so every once in a while I smoke one. Tonight I dug out some Dunhill A20000 and smoked it in a Danish Sovereign billiard. I still don't like it. It's not that it is a bad aromatic. It is just that it is an aromatic. Now I am eating some biscuits to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey guys, i didnt realize this thread existed. I am proud to say i can start posting in here. so here is my first Tonights Smoke Post ........


----------



## MarkC

As I posted on the jazz board I frequent (yeah, I've finally reach the stage of decrepitude that I'm getting my boards confused; if I start talking about Ken Vandermark here, just ignore it...) I started the day with a bowl of FVF in my Castello billiard.


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I had some Berry Cobbler in a unmarked bulldog meerschaum


----------



## RupturedDuck

MarkC said:


> As I posted on the jazz board I frequent (yeah, I've finally reach the stage of decrepitude that I'm getting my boards confused; if I start talking about Ken Vandermark here, just ignore it...) I started the day with a bowl of FVF in my Castello billiard.


Today I finally jarred that 250g of FVF that everyone has been telling me that I had to jar. Turns out, in the box was a very light ziplock bag. The flake was still very moist though. I set some aside a little, and I'm finishing my third (and last of what I set aside) bowl. I like it...not as much as the Marlin Flake, but it is very good.

RD


----------



## laloin

RupturedDuck said:


> Today I finally jarred that 250g of FVF that everyone has been telling me that I had to jar. Turns out, in the box was a very light ziplock bag. The flake was still very moist though. I set some aside a little, and I'm finishing my third (and last of what I set aside) bowl. I like it...not as much as the Marlin Flake, but it is very good.
> 
> RD


just wait till you try FVF with a year or so of age on it.....mmmmm good
too me and a few others here Virginas just don't taste right, till they have at the least 6 months of age. I have to agree on that. haven't tried some FVF flake with 2 years of age good. 
smoking a bowl of bulleye out of the bag, so so but with some age......mmmmmm
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking some SG Skiff Mixture, courtesy of Coffee-Cup/Moe. Reminds me of Squadron Leader, of course, but it seems quite a bit fuller. Let's put it this way: it tastes like Squadron Leader did when I first started.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of GL Pease Kensington in a Tinderbox Dublin followed by a bowl of Gawith, Hoggarth Dark Flake Scented in a Straight Hexagonal Polar.p I recently got a tin of Kensington when I bought some Cairo and I really enjoyed the red virginias with latakia; it was so delightfully spicy. I had a need for power this evening and instead of going for Tambolaka, I went for the Dark Flake Scented. This tobacco is strong, is suppose to contain tonquin, maple, licorice and quite frankly I don't have a clue what all this means, but dang-it I love this tobacco.:hippie: I wish that I could say that this tobacco had a taste of this or that and maybe with more experience I may be able to do that,:noidea: but in the mean time I can luxuriate in its delicate wispy smoke as it curls around my nose. I topped off these smokes with one of my favorites "Guinness Draught" brew which created for me "a great pipe event".:beerchug:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey guys. Do you all mind pics of whats being smoked in here, or just a description. Thanks !!!


----------



## gahdzila

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey guys. Do you all mind pics of whats being smoked in here, or just a description. Thanks !!!


Dude. 2000+ posts and you have to ask? OF COURSE WE LOVE PICS!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Clifford !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkC

Started the day with a big bowl of ABF. Nice stuff, if you have the patience for mild tobacco.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Yum. it smoked very well from the cob. Let it dry out for about 20 mins prior to smoking. Very relaxing !!


----------



## gahdzila

Keith, in case you didnt know, Red Rapparee is our tobacco of the month for April! Be sure to look for the review thread after April 1st and post up your thoughts!


----------



## Thirston

Anyone puffing tonight??

GH Dark Bird's Eye in my beat up Custombilt.


----------



## MarkC

Here! HOTW in a Cavicchi Hawkbill.


----------



## gahdzila

Going through the GH ropes. I'm a big fan of the three I've tried so far. They're very similar (similar enough that I'm thinking I'll only order one of these three next time), and I'm nearing the end of the jar of Coconut, so I wanted to go through them and see which was my favorite. Last night, I had Coconut Twist; tonight, it's Sweet Rum Twist. Close, but I give a slight nudge to the Sweet Rum Twist, methinks. I'll try to remember to have a little Happy Bogie tomorrow to see how it holds up, but right now I'm thinking the Sweet Rum is my favorite.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Cairo in a Straight Tall Rusticated Dr. Grabow Starfire followed by a bowl of SG Skiff in a Straight Small Yello Honey Cured Bulldog Briar and finally a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Straight White No Name Bulldog.p This evening I had a taste for my Orientals; I started with Cairo, followed by SG Skiff and ended with Oriental Supreme.:hippie: These three tobaccos transitioned well from each other continually adding flavor zings upon flavor zings; it was so enjoyable. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## BlackandGold508

gahdzila said:


> Keith, in case you didnt know, Red Rapparee is our tobacco of the month for April! Be sure to look for the review thread after April 1st and post up your thoughts!


Awesome ! Will do. Thank You !!!!


----------



## lostdog13

Frog Morton Across The Pond

Still too new for all the nuances, but really like it.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Going through the GH ropes. I'm a big fan of the three I've tried so far. They're very similar (similar enough that I'm thinking I'll only order one of these three next time), and I'm nearing the end of the jar of Coconut, so I wanted to go through them and see which was my favorite. Last night, I had Coconut Twist; tonight, it's Sweet Rum Twist. Close, but I give a slight nudge to the Sweet Rum Twist, methinks. I'll try to remember to have a little Happy Bogie tomorrow to see how it holds up, but right now I'm thinking the Sweet Rum is my favorite.


I recieved a nice package from Nick (Nachman) today with some full tins of snuff and two generous samples of pipe tobacco, GLP key Largo and GH Brown Twist. Nick already sliced the twist, making it easy for a lazy person like myself to just load it up and enjoy. I'm smoking it now, and it is very satisfying. The "N" level is great and the tobacco has a strong, natural, and "dark" flavor reminiscent of a nicely aged cigar. I'm halfway through the bowl, and more relaxed than I have been in a while!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Just so you know Dan, I am enjoying the HELL of what you sent me !!!!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

About to fire this up. Smells interesting !!


----------



## DanR

BlackandGold508 said:


> Just so you know Dan, I am enjoying the HELL of what you sent me !!!!!!!


I can tell! The photos look great.


----------



## gahdzila

GH Sliced Brown Twist tonight. I take back what I previously said about them being too similar - Sliced Brown is different enough that it stands on its own. Rich, earthy, and oily tasting. Fantastic stuff. Looks like I'll be cellaring both Sweet Rum and Sliced Brown 



DanR said:


> ...GH Brown Twist. Nick already sliced the twist, making it easy for a lazy person like myself...


Actually, you can buy some of them already sliced. "Sliced Brown Twist" is Happy Bogie that has already been sliced (Nick mentioned Sliced Brown in another thread, so that's likely what he sent you, the pre-sliced). I have also seen sliced Black Irish X. I wish the Sweet Rum came already sliced, but I haven't seen it.

What I did with the unsliced ropes was just sliced up the whole thing with a cigar cutter and lightly rubbed it when I first received it, and then jarred it. I'd probably never smoke it if I had to slice and prep it every time I smoked it LOL.


----------



## karatekyle

I'm starting to feel much better, I should be golden by the weekend.

Didn't smoke tonight but I did put a knife into my arm. The emergency room staff was great, I'm all put back together! I don't think whittling is right for me... :doh:


----------



## Thirston

Lit some HOTW with a new Tsubota lighter tonight. 
Wish the wheel was a bit more substantial but it's
pretty cool. First lighter I've bought in a loooooong time.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Thirston said:


> Lit some HOTW with a new Tsubota lighter tonight.
> Wish the wheel was a bit more substantial but it's
> pretty cool.


Exactly my complaint with my Old Boy. I guess I'm probably too used to my Dunhill lighter.

RD


----------



## BlackandGold508

Gonna try my first bowl of flake soon, got it drying out on the counter and waiting for my kiddo to go to bed. I didnt know how to pack it, so i had to youtube it. I am gonna try the fold, fold, fold, fold, fold, pack twist pack motion. lol .


----------



## gahdzila

Ennerdale. Thankfully I remembered to get out the clay tavern pipe for this one. Ennerdale will even ghost a cob! My 9 year old loves to sniff my jars of tobacco when I'm prepping my pipe...some are "yummy," some are "AWESOME," a few are "kinda stinky." But Ennerdale yielded the strongest reaction from him yet: "UGH! That's DISGUSTING!!!!" :lol: ipe: ainkiller:


----------



## mmiller

gahdzila said:


> Ennerdale. Thankfully I remembered to get out the clay tavern pipe for this one. Ennerdale will even ghost a cob! My 9 year old loves to sniff my jars of tobacco when I'm prepping my pipe...some are "yummy," some are "AWESOME," a few are "kinda stinky." But Ennerdale yielded the strongest reaction from him yet: "UGH! That's DISGUSTING!!!!" :lol: ipe: ainkiller:


always ask the little ones, they are honest as alcoholics :lol:


----------



## mmiller

Just finished up a bowl of Carter Hall, breaking in my new Savinelli natural for $40 it is one of the best smoking pipes I have, I can tell right from the first bowl!


----------



## karatekyle

Dammit, Matt... Will ya let me keep my wallet closed just this once? :lol:


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Dammit, Matt... Will ya let me keep my wallet closed just this once? :lol:


Is no the right answer?


----------



## leanpockets

i like to think its never not the right answer


----------



## DanR

Tonight I'm enjoying a bowl of Anni-Kake. This is a good smoke, but I don't understand all the hullabaloo. Maybe my batch just needs more age?

If it gets hot enough, we might be opening the pool up this weekend! Time to dust off the MM Cobs...


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling American Patriot in the Peterson Sherlock Holmes. Despite the cross-Atlantic clash of cultures, they seem to be getting along just fine ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

Macbarron HH Highland Blend in the Irish Seconds bent billiard. This is my first go with this blend that I got as a free sample. Interesting stuff. Virginia up front with some other sweetness (from the cavendish? Or is it a topping?) with a little Latakia thrown in the mix. I'm liking it :thumb:


----------



## mmiller

Had some OGS as well as a Cain Nub


----------



## Firedawg

Some Rattarys Old Gowrie which was aged for over 5 years in a Sav Trevere 320ks smooth. Its good but honestly not as good as I hoped it would be, maybe I will try it in a few different pipes to get the best out of it. Have a great night to all you BOTL.


----------



## DanR

Rattray Red Rapp, followed by an Illusione 88 Maduro that I'm about to nub...


----------



## mmiller

Just finished a past midnight bowl of Stonehaven, dont know if this post belongs in the Morning thread or this one :lol:


----------



## laloin

BlackandGold508 said:


> Gonna try my first bowl of flake soon, got it drying out on the counter and waiting for my kiddo to go to bed. I didnt know how to pack it, so i had to youtube it. I am gonna try the fold, fold, fold, fold, fold, pack twist pack motion. lol .


my suggestion for LTF is to just take a flake and rub it out between your palms, till you get a nice soft ball, took me 18 months to figure out how to smoke LTF. 
tonight had a bowl of LNF in my no name bent dublin. yummy
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a 45 degree bent Barasso Itallian followed by a bowl of Maple Street in a Straight Small Dr. Grabow Starfire.p It has been awhile since I've smoked pure FVF; in the recent past I have been topping off half a bowl of FVF with SG Medium Virginia Flake, but this evening I wanted nothing but FVF and it was outstanding!:yo: The Maple Street added just the sweetness that I was craving; it "hit the spot". I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## BigKev77

All day on the lake with CH and finished my night off with the same.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding !!!! YUM !!!


----------



## gahdzila

University Flake in a cob. I needed a little more smoking time to finish my book (The Host by Stephanie Meyer...FANTASTIC, though the romance got a little too mushy for my tastes at times), so about 3/4 through the bowl, I just filled it up with Purple Cow to top me off ipe:


----------



## szyzk

Another long day in Vegas. Won enough money this afternoon to justify a trip into the Davidoff store at the Venetian (or was it the Palazzo?). Stumbled across two ancient tins of Hamborger Veermaster so I scooped them up and am drying a bowl's worth as I type this!


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Stumbled across two ancient tins of Hamborger Veermaster so I scooped them up and am drying a bowl's worth as I type this!


Tomorrow you'll find a bag of 12 year old Stonehaven for $4.50. :lol:

I've been looking for my Country Gentleman forever. Golf bag, the car, every shelf and flat spot in the house, garage, winter coats...nothing. At least a week. I had taken off the stem and the bowl was wedged down between the desk and the wall, behind the pipe rack! :clap2: Firing up some Louisiana Flake in it now -- haven't had any in a while. Good stuff, LF! :tu


----------



## BigKev77

Lancer's slices/BCA mix. It is pretty tasty


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht in my Nording rhodesian. I have tried some good tobaccos lately, but nothing satisfies like RY.


----------



## karatekyle

Might go have a cigar later. Not sure yet. Just picked up a brand spankin' Schick Krona on the 'bay. Looking forward to hobbying around with that a bit too! A guy can't have too many hobbies, can he?


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Might go have a cigar later. Not sure yet. Just picked up a brand spankin' Schick Krona on the 'bay. Looking forward to hobbying around with that a bit too! A guy can't have too many hobbies, can he?


I used to have one of those. :smile: Can you even get blades for one of those things any more? :ask:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I used to have one of those. :smile: Can you even get blades for one of those things any more? :ask:


Surprisingly, yes! They have a few of the "drug store" brand blades at WalMarts and Walgreens. The razor was pretty cheap, just $14. Blades are reasonable too, it'll be the soap and badger brush that cost the big dollars. Oh well, both are such a long term investment. A bar of soap lasts a year or so.


----------



## gahdzila

I'm giving the Red Rapparee a go in a MM Diplomat with fancy mini-churchwarden lucite Forever Stem. Jim was kind enough to send me enough for a couple of bowls for the review this month, as the descriptions didn't sound appetizing enough to me to spring for a full tin. Initial impression is positive, but not a new favorite.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Surprisingly, yes! They have a few of the "drug store" brand blades at WalMarts and Walgreens. The razor was pretty cheap, just $14. Blades are reasonable too, it'll be the soap and badger brush that cost the big dollars. Oh well, both are such a long term investment. A bar of soap lasts a year or so.


On amazon they have blade samplers with like 6 different brands so you can find out what ones you like the most also


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> On amazon they have blade samplers with like 6 different brands so you can find out what ones you like the most also


I bought a big pack of one kind. They had good reviews. I got a pretty good deal on a badger brush, found some soap I know I'll like, and got a nice little dish for the soap cake. Looking forward to getting started when it all shows up next week!


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Tomorrow you'll find a bag of 12 year old Stonehaven for $4.50. :lol:


I won't hold my breath! :tape2:

To be honest, I haven't seen much pipe tobacco around - the Hamborger Veermaster that I picked up, Davidoff and Ashton tins which I haven't felt compelled to buy yet, a few older tins of Red Rap and Black Mallory (for $27.95... no thanks), and assorted Dunhills. I think I'll be hitting a new-to-me store tomorrow on my way to the Atomic Testing Museum (new Groom Lake exhibit - WOOOOO!) and I have hopes that I'll find a better selection, but only time will tell.

Smoked half a bowl of RGF today at the roulette wheel. After five days of gambling I'm down a grand total of about $6... Not too shabby!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> Royal Yacht in my Nording rhodesian. I have tried some good tobaccos lately, but nothing satisfies like RY.


Dang-it Nick! Earlier this evening I looked at the posts to see what you guys were up to and I came across your post about Royal Yacht.p I said to myself that "Royal Yacht" sounds good so I had a bowl of Royal Yacht in a Straight White no name briar and it was so good I decided to have another bowl of Royal Yacht in a 45 degree Barasso Itallian; the second bowl was also so very good.:smile: I guess that I could say that I had a "Royal Yacht" celebration this evening. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Looking through my DanR and Three Amigos samples now, deciding what to try tonight.


----------



## abe

Tonight its "South Dakota Blizzard" a home blend from a little pipe shop in Sioux Falls SD and enjoying it in my Medico VFQ Briar Pipe


----------



## Thirston

My second bowl of Pease's Key Largo. Really enjoying the taste of this.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I'm at a loss here fellas, maybe you can help me out. Freestoke sent me samples of these, C&D - BMF (which I reviewed tonight), Esoterica - Tilbury, and G&H - Ennerdale Flake.

Also, I was gifted a CBP Moorgate Pipe by Contrabass Bry, and a mystery baggy consisting of four VA's cased in something (*NO* idea what it is) sweet.

The problem are as follows:

1.) I lightly abused the BMF and have a little bit of mouth/tongue burn going on.
2.) The bowl of this pipe is pretty large.
3.) I don't want to ghost this magnificent beast of a pipe with something I may not like.

Tough one huh?


----------



## Thirston

2 cents

1) Only time will heal. Start to get taste back in 12 hours. A waste to smoke any now. 
2) No rule you have to fill to the top. Do half a bowl or less.
3) 1 bowl won't ghost if you just want to try them _except _Ennerdale!! You should find your closest enemy and store 
it at their house cause that stuff is brutal. Jar it up and keep it in your garage/ away fm everything else. Can't 
you smell that insanely strong smell through the plastic bag. Buy a cheap cob for that.


----------



## gahdzila

Yep, be careful with the Ennerdale. I could even taste an Ennerdale ghost in a cob, though it was gone after the second bowl. It's decent enough tobacco if I'm in the mood for it...but if I'm not in the mood for it, its ghost can completely ruin a pipe experience.

I had two bowls of MacBarren HH Highland blend in the Four Dot.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Thirston said:


> 2 cents
> 
> 1) Only time will heal. Start to get taste back in 12 hours. A waste to smoke any now.
> 2) No rule you have to fill to the top. Do half a bowl or less.
> 3) 1 bowl won't ghost if you just want to try them _except _Ennerdale!! You should find your closest enemy and store
> it at their house cause that stuff is brutal. Jar it up and keep it in your garage/ away from everything else. Can't
> you smell that insanely strong smell through the plastic bag. Buy a cheap cob for that.


To be honest, the Ennerdale isn't really that strong in the bag, perhaps because of the age it has, although it's now in a jar. I will just let my taste buds cool it for tonight then. Thanks for the input!


----------



## tomchuk

McClelland Royal Cajun Ebony courtesy of Adam


----------



## mmiller

abe said:


> Tonight its "South Dakota Blizzard" a home blend from a little pipe shop in Sioux Falls SD and enjoying it in my Medico VFQ Briar Pipe


Wait, you wouldnt be talking about Eastwolds would you? If you are karatekyle and I go there pretty often


----------



## Wiseguy1982

WEEEEELL, I ate some ice cream and that made my tongue and mouth feel 100%

It's so weird that dairy helps...

I smoked 2 bowls of Ennerdale Flake in mini meer, and it was pleasant, My wife made me smoke the second bowl...dun dun duuuun.:happy:


----------



## MarkC

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I
> 1.) I lightly abused the BMF and have a little bit of mouth/tongue burn going on.
> 2.) The bowl of this pipe is pretty large.


Best advice I got for this (from puff.com, of course!): Biotene mouthwash. Seems to speed up the recovery.

Time for a bowl of Union Square...


----------



## Thirston

I'm writing those bite tips down. Thx for posting, guys. 
Yeah, dealing w/ fresh/new Ennerdale is an experience.
Props to J for sending the aged stuff then. 

A little Margate in my meer Puff 2011 pipe.


----------



## gahdzila

I mixed up way too much aro mix for the park today (captain black + 5 Brothers + Holiday Spirit) so I'm working on that a little more. Probably won't finish it tonight, though.


----------



## freestoke

Thirston said:


> Yeah, dealing w/ fresh/new Ennerdale is an experience.
> Props to J for sending the aged stuff then.


It was plenty potent when I packed it up, but a few days in the mail in a baggie might have weakened it a tad. Glad you liked the Ennerdale

I had a big day of pipes, affixed to the Masters coverage. Finishing up with a little PA to slow things down before bed. I'm off to read to BMF review!


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Best advice I got for this (from puff.com, of course!): Biotene mouthwash. Seems to speed up the recovery.


+1 for this suggestion. I use Biotene every night and it works like a charm.

Tonight I'm having some GL Pease Sextant. This is a lovely, lovely tobacco!


----------



## laloin

packed up a bowl of LNF in my savalla Mr G pipe, gifted to me by a friend. really nice hayish, sweet rum notes. always a no brainer for me. now I'm jone's for a TAD and since I got my tax return I play on buying up the lot of tobacco. Espically some LNF not that I'm running low sitting on 3 lbs but must have more more
troy


----------



## MarkC

I'm puffing on some Union Square again.


----------



## BlackandGold508

mmmmmmm,


----------



## gahdzila

I can only assume Jim hasn't checked in here tonight because he passed out in a beer and tobacco fueled golf watching marathon :mrgreen:

Ennerdale followed by Bob's Chocolate Flake in the LePeltier.


----------



## freestoke

I survived! :tu Just finishing the post mortems on TGChannel with a bowl of PA and now off to bed. Tomorrow will be some round!!


----------



## gahdzila

LOL. Glad you're enjoying yourself arty:


----------



## tomchuk

It was a wonderful bowl packed with Esoterica Stonehaven tonight. Provided by Adam (yet again).


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in a Straight Large Handmade Imported Briar Bulldog followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a Straight Tall Rusticated Dr. Grabow Starfire.ipe: The Skiff Mixture was especially delicious this evening; MarkC had alluded to Skiff being a stronger version of Squadron Leader and dang-it he is right-I never made the connection.:nod: My FVF was nicely dried out and it seems to be better a little dry; it followed the Skiff so well. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Enjoying a bowl of Solani ABF on a beautiful night.


----------



## gahdzila

I finally got around to opening that tin of Bayou Morning Flake. Someone had as their sig line something like "a man who checks his watch while smoking a pipe is doing it wrong.". How true! I was in too big of a hurry and didn't let the fresh-from-the-tin BMF dry enough, so it smoked a little wet. And while smoking, I was busy putting my order in to P&C, checking my online cellar to see what I needed, trying to figure out something to order for the pipe lottery, flipping back and forth, trying to get together enough for free shipping, mindlessly puffing...and before I knew it, my pipe was empty. I know I didn't hate it, and I think I like it, but I honestly didn't pay enough attention to really give an opinion! I'd like to have some more (and pay more attention this time!), but it's fairly high in nicotine and I don't think I'm up for another bowl of it. Maybe something light and simple.....I'm thinking a little PA sounds good right now. And I'll slow down and enjoy it


----------



## MarkC

GLP Montgomery in a Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## DanR

All this talk of FVF today has gotten me in the mood. FVF in my own handmade cutty/dublin-like pipe creation.


----------



## gahdzila

The FVF I smoked was...a little weird. I enjoyed it, but it had an odd tartness to it. My guess is that my pipe had either started to sour or perhaps just had some weird ghost, so the Falcon is getting the salt alcohol treatment tonight. I'll give the FVF another go tomorrow in another pipe.

Tonight, it's University Flake in the Dr. Grabow Big Pipe. I've smoked almost the whole tin; there's maybe two bowls left in the jar. It's smoking quite well tonight. I found Uni Flake somewhat boring at first, but it's growing on me.

Addendum - BRAINSTORM! It's only just occurring to me now that I'm smoking Uni Flake. I think I was tasting a ghost of Uni Flake's plum topping in that FVF earlier!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Cairo in a Straight Hexagonal Polar followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in a Straight Large Handmade Imported Briar Bulldog.ipe: This evening I was digging thru my stash and came up with the Cairo; I really love the citrus tingling I get on my tongue when smoking this blend-it was delicious. The Stonehaven was in excellent form this evening with its smooth delicious flavors yielding 11/2 hours of additional enjoyment.:yo: The Stonehaven transition so well from my earlier Cairo. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## Mante

I had some Squadron Leader that needed to be smoked and yes, this is as good as ever.


----------



## Thirston

A late night bowl of Royal Yacht in a Sav Poker.


----------



## gahdzila

Last night, I filled my Peterson Sherlock Holmes with Peterson University Flake. This is a bige pipe, and I was kinda tired last night and didn't quite finish it. Tonight, I topped off the half full pipe with 5 Brothers, smoked it most of the way down, then topped it with HH Highland blend. A DGT parfait!


----------



## Troutman22

I finished off my jar of Orlik Golden Slice. A rainstorm blew in as I lit up and I watched it rain and enjoyed the hell out of my pipe. Lifes simple pleasures.


----------



## karatekyle

Troutman22 said:


> I finished off my jar of Orlik Golden Slice. A rainstorm blew in as I lit up and I watched it rain and enjoyed the hell out of my pipe. Lifes simple pleasures.


That makes my Des Moines gene tingle. Whenever a t-storm blew through, everyone would go sit on their porches and watch. Never failed. My parents always laughed at the neighbors doing it but after a few years living there, we were right out on the porch with 'em!


----------



## Beebo

Tonight I will be smoking a nice bowlful of Sutliff Private Stock Molto Dolce. Maybe two.


----------



## ProbateGeek

After foregoing the pipe for about 3 weeks, I was finally able to enjoy some Peter Heinrichs Special Selection Curly, thanks to JJ/User Name, our former fellow puff member. I tried it in my banded Country Gentleman with the Forever stem, and certainly will be revisiting it in the future. Quite nice.


----------



## DanR

I saw a post by Freestoke recently that made me realize that it had been awhile since I had given my pipes a good scrub down, so last night I spent an hour cleaning them all from the inside out. It's amazing today how much better everything tastes! Whether its subliminal or not, who knows, but the LBF I had this morning was fabulous and the MM965 I'm having at the moment seems brighter than ever. I won't let that much time lapse between cleanings again!


----------



## gahdzila

FVF in the Lorenzo churchwarden. Woah! Either this pipe really likes FVF or I'm just now getting my head wrapped around this blend... either way, it's smoking fantastically tonight.


----------



## eyesack

After 6 months of resting, I finally decided to give the "Morning in Vermont" tobacco that I got from Holt's store another shot. This stuff is delicious! Warm, sweet and maple syrupy. Gotta be careful about how I pack it and how fast I puff otherwise I get a soap taste, but all in all, it's a nice change of pace. Anyone have any info on this blend?


----------



## mmiller

Last night I had a wonderful bowl of FVF it was a lot better than the disappointment I had earlier with Blackwoods flake. If you like FVF I would recommend you try some Solani Silver Flake, it is similar but with a more chewy flavor probably because of the kentucky in it :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two bowls of 1792 Flake in my dad's McIntosch this morning while stuck in traffic. Man, I'm glad to be smoking my pipes again!
And, I'm certainly awake now... p


----------



## gahdzila

Two bowls of Bayou Morning Flake in my little bent tomato. Outstanding stuff!


----------



## mmiller

I had a bowl of Captain Black in a cob, this blend just reminds me of the start of my pipe smoking journey and it is nice to think about how uncomplicated it was :lol: one pipe and 2 or 3 tobaccos now it is 20 pipes and dozens of tobaccos.


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> I had a bowl of Captain Black in a cob, this blend just reminds me of the start of my pipe smoking journey and it is nice to think about how uncomplicated it was :lol: one pipe and 2 or 3 tobaccos now it is 20 pipes and dozens of tobaccos.


MORE tobacco? You're crazy.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> MORE tobacco? You're crazy.


Yep  if you guys dont catch the humor in this I had a 10x66 Oliva Giant earlier but hey I needed a pipe too!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I tried a La Vieja Habana Maduro (Drew Estate) after dinner tonight. Meh. 
I, too, needed some pipe, so stepped up for more SG 1792 Flake in my favorite Savinelli. Ah, much better...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Cairo in a Freehand Dr. Grabow Viscount followed by a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a Straight Tall Rusticated Dr. Grabow Starfire.ipe: As usual I was digging thru my stash and reached again for the Cairo; I seem to be doing that often. Needless to say the Cairo was especially good this evening.:yo: I have not had Exhausted Rooster in nearly a year and it was so much better with some age on it; I loved these delicious flakes. I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## houncer

Squadron Leader, a cup of coffee and a great view from the front porch for me tonight!


----------



## Beebo

I'm switching things a little tonight, and going to try a little Barbados Plantation, and possibly some Mac Baren vanilla creme.


----------



## mmiller

Bowl of Captain Black in the CG on my cross campus walk


----------



## gahdzila

Bayou Morning Flake in the Country Gentleman cob. Great tobacco! I'll be adding more of this to my cellar for sure.


----------



## Machurtado

I tried Altadis cherry bonbon tonight I will definitely be adding more of this to my cellar


----------



## Beebo

Machurtado said:


> I tried Altadis cherry bonbon tonight I will definitely be adding more of this to my cellar


Is there any way you can describe how it's cherry flavored? I've been eyeballing this in my local B&M for a while now, but I hesitate because of the last few cherry baccy's I bought tasted like cough syrup, and whilst I don't mind a strong good cherry flavor, the cough syrup taste isn't very appealing to me(kinda makes me queasy, reminds me of my hospital stays I suppose).


----------



## Machurtado

To tell you the truth I thought it had more of a chocolate taste than a cherry taste. The cherry was very light but not like a cough syrup taste by any means.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Big bowl of Kendal Kentucky in the meer on the way to work this morning with some very strong Lipton. Yes, I'm buzzed... p


----------



## RupturedDuck

ProbateGeek said:


> Big bowl of Kendal Kentucky in the meer on the way to work this morning with some very strong Lipton. Yes, I'm buzzed... p


Hence the Morning Piper post in the Tonight's Smoke thread?

:dunno:

RD


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ha - never noticed a Morning Piper thread. Guess I have to go look for it now. Then again, it IS night somewhere now, so...
Thanks, Gabe.


----------



## Beebo

Machurtado said:


> To tell you the truth I thought it had more of a chocolate taste than a cherry taste. The cherry was very light but not like a cough syrup taste by any means.


Awesome, thank you. I think I may finally grab some of it next time 'm at the shop.


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of PS LNF in my no named bend dublin. good as I always remembered it to be . checking the different online vender for my next order as well
troy


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Squadron Leader earlier; not bad, but I think I prefer Skiff Mixture. Now it's a big bowl of HOTW to finish the day.


----------



## gahdzila

Ennerdale in the LePeltier.

Proof positive that Ennerdale is an acquired taste: My 9 year old loves smelling my tobaccos in the jars and tins. The first time he sniffed Ennerdale (a few weeks ago), he exclaimed, "Ugh! That's DISGUSTING!". Tonight, I passed him the jar of Ennerdale, he sniffed it, and said, "Hmm. Kinda weird. But good.". LOL. As for me...well...of the three Lakeland flavored tobaccos I've tried (the other two being Dark Flake Scented and Bob's Chocolate), Ennerdale is my favorite. Not something I want very often, though.


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for a bowl of McConnell's Oriental in my Puff meer. 

Off topic, but is everyone else getting that dating service ad here at puff? If so, here's the question: if you woke up with the girl on the far right, would you shoot her, or yourself?


----------



## houncer

Tonight it is Trout Stream & some wine. I haven't seen the dating ad but if I woke up with _any_ girl I think my wife would shoot me!


----------



## gahdzila

Some nicely aged Escudo that I got from RJPuffs, in the 4 Dot. FANTASTIC!


----------



## prole

Choc Flake in a Boswell poker, very smooth gear


----------



## Scott W.

Ashton artisan in my H. Wiebe blowfish original pipe.


----------



## mmiller

I had another bowl of Captain Black tonight, I have been smoking quite a few cigars lately so it is nice to have a nice mellow blend to break up the cigar smoking.


----------



## gentimmy

Christmas Cheer '11 while I watch Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of FVF in a Straight Large Handmade Imported Briar Bulldog followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a Straight Small Yello Honey Cured Bulldog Briar.ipe: I folded and stuffed the FVF in the bottom half of this large pipe and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half after drying it out for 3/4 of an hour. I have found that I especially enjoy FVF a little dry and it was delicious this evening.:yo: The English Oriental Supreme was a great follow up to the FVF and it was especially enjoyable this evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## gahdzila

More Escudo! I can see a few more tins making their way into my cellar.


----------



## mmiller

I had a wonderful bowl of FVF tonight


----------



## Beebo

Tonight's smoke is a bowl of Samuel Gawith FireDance. I'm still not sure I like this stuff as it tastes to me remarkably like the scent of gym feet.


----------



## MarkC

Hmm. I think I'll skip trying that one... 

I've been giving the Puff meer a workout tonight with McConnell's Oriental and now Squadron Leader. I'd better load up a bowl of HOTW next to preserve my image...


----------



## Beebo

Tonight's smoke just happened to be: McClelland CPCC Caramel Rush. This stuff is so good I believe they could market a number of things in this flavor.


----------



## gahdzila

Orlick Golden Sliced in a cob. I've had this open for a while now, but I keep passing it up in favor of other stuff. But it's a great blend that I think I will always keep around.


----------



## DanR

Beebo said:


> Tonight's smoke is a bowl of Samuel Gawith FireDance. I'm still not sure I like this stuff as it tastes to me remarkably like the scent of gym feet.


Interesting. I actually enjoyed Firedance Flake, but I certainly wasn't getting gym feet (at least not that I remember). Mine was more like sweet fresh hay with a light fruit flavor.

Tonight I'm having some GLP Key Largo in my McCarter Natural. This pipe is developing some beautiful coloring - I'll try to snap a picture soon...


----------



## gahdzila

I think I sent you some Key Largo in the lottery when you won, Dan. . How do you like it? It's one I've been curious about but never gotten around to.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> I think I sent you some Key Largo in the lottery when you won, Dan. . How do you like it? It's one I've been curious about but never gotten around to.


I like it. It's not "in your face" cigar or latakia, but rather a nice mellow smoke, kinda earthy. It did get a little astringent on me towards the bottom of the bowl, but it was a big bowl and I was smoking kinda fast (it didn't help that it was windy). I have a high tolerance to nicotine, but I felt it was adequate, so maybe "medium". It won't be an all time favorite of mine, but not bad for an occasional smoke.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoking some Gawith FvF in my Weibe blowfish,it's a little wet but smokes well in this pipe


----------



## mmiller

Just finished up a couple bowls of Stoney, that is the last of my smokeable ration the other 6oz are going to age for quite some time now :biggrin:


----------



## gentimmy

On the Town while I watch "Locked Up Abroad"


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of my go to when I can't decide what I want to smoke tonight. Bowl of LNF in my no named bend dublin. Let the flake air dry for 30 mins. fold and stuff, a couple of false lights tap, real light and away we go....Yummy virginias, with the Perique showing thou every soo often and toward the bottem yummy figgy, raisen notes mmmmmm good.
Lasted me a good 2 hours, since I tend to sip and not huff and puff.
Troy


----------



## Thirston

C&D Da Vinci for my current latakia craving tonight in 
an old beat up Wally Fk zulu. Been meaning to try some LNF. 
Sounds good.


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of Marlin Flake. I haven't had this in over a year, and I can't remember what I thought of it last time (must have liked it; I bought more!), but this is nice stuff!


----------



## Katharsis

Working late tonight unfortunately. On my way home, I'll be smoking some McC VA No. 22 out of my new friend.


----------



## MarkC

Ah. First day off in two weeks, and I'm starting out with a bowl of Cairo in my Savinelli Baronet bent billiard. I wanted a big bowl for this blend and remembered this pipe that was gathering dust on my "rarely used" rack. A perfect match!


----------



## laloin

you may want to let that tin of Marlin Flake air out for a week. I did with a aged tin. The baccy went from good. to wonderful. yummy yummy good


----------



## RupturedDuck

laloin said:


> you may want to let that tin of Marlin Flake air out for a week. I did with a aged tin. The baccy went from good. to wonderful. yummy yummy good


Hold on...you opened a tin of aged Marlin Flake and just left it there for a week, and came back and it was wonderful? That sounds crunchy! Or does "air it out" mean you opened it to let in some good 2012 air, closed it back up and then came back to it a week later?

RD


----------



## laloin

I popped the seal on the tin, tried a couple of bowls of it, was ok. Soo i dumped the rest into a sealable jar and forgot bout. came back to it a week later, and tried it agaon. mmmmm good


----------



## laloin

I should correct myself. the B&M that I goto had tins of Marlin flake and I purchased one. Looking at the fade out tin I figured it had to have sat on the self for a while. when I opened the tin it smelled like apricots with a really sweet ferment smell. I did try a couple of bowls of it, and I didn't think too much of it. So I dumped the rest of the long flake into a sealable jar, and let it sit.
Seems the time the tobacco was sealed and when I popped the tin to let air in, it just did a 360 and went from so so to this is the best tobacco I've smoked. guess I should have said I air it out heh
troy


----------



## MarkC

My standard approach with Rattray's is to pop the tin, dump the tobacco, fluff it around a bit (kind of tough with a flake, but you get it) and shove it back in the tin. Yeah, it is better a week later, but if Troy can keep from having that first bowl that same day, he's a stronger man than I...

Starting the day with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in my freshly reamed and clean Stanwell 63. Man, I should have ran a drill bit through the shank ages ago...I didn't realize how much gunk was building up!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Full Bent No Name pipe followed by a bowl of GL Pease Key Largo in a Straight No Name Half Bowl Apple.ipe: I have not had the Twist Flake in about two months and it was a good starter. The Key Largo was especially good tonight; tonight was better than when I had tried it initially. I opened the tin, tried a bowl and stuck it back in my stash; the airing out seemed to make it a more flavorful smoke.:yo: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling American Patriot in the Peterson Sherlock Holmes :thumb:

I've had this jar open for _months. _ I do like this blend, but I just don't seem to get around to it very often.


----------



## DanR

Broke out one that's been aging in the back of my tobacco cabinet for awhile, H&H Mountain Camp. As you can imagine, this one has Latakia, but it's also got a subtle sweet base. It's probably subliminal because of the name, but it has me thinking of roasting marshmallows around an open fire.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Leftovers tonight - equal parts Kendal Kentucky and PS LNF. In my banded Diplomat with the Forever stem. I'm not much of a mixer. Is this a weird combination? I'm liking it...
p


----------



## Beebo

In my almost 11 years of smoking a pipe I have never tried Prince Albert. Shocking I know. Well I was gifted 2 pipes, and after reading a crapton of reviews I decided to bust one of my new pipe's cherry with some good ol' fashioned Prince Albert. It was ok, wasn't bad, not really great. I'll try it a few more times to give it a good shot. I like the pipe much better though. I'll post more pics of both pipes in the new pipe thread as soon as I get a chance. here's a tiny preview of the one I smoked tonight.









**upon reflection I think I'll revisit the SG firedance in one of the new pipes as well.:ask:


----------



## KickinItInSD

Beebo, where'd you get that beautiful Meer?


----------



## MarkC

I'm finishing off my second bowl of Cairo tonight in a Baronet EX bent billiard. Which means I've really had three or four bowls. No wonder I feel kind of funny...


----------



## Beebo

KickinItInSD said:


> Beebo, where'd you get that beautiful Meer?


It, along with another one, were gifted to me. They came from ANDpipes here is a link. AND Meerschaum Pipes


----------



## gahdzila

Bayou Morning Flake in the no name bent tomato. I've only had a few bowls of this, but it is rapidly becoming a favorite!


----------



## mmiller

Another bowl of LBF in my natural Sav


----------



## mcgreggor57

Good evening all. I trust your day was an awesome one! Tonight, after finishing up a Diesel UC and some outdoor chores, I packed a bowl of a house blend Va/Per in my cob. Neighbor boy came down my way to light a few ground effects fireworks...I guess he didn't want to get busted in front of his own house LOL. Since making an effort to lose weight (and realizing I was drinking a bit too much) my new favorite refreshing beverage is a tall glass of diet tonic with a lime. Quiet nice and satisfying.


----------



## gahdzila

UGH! Weird and crazy day at work. But I'm off for the next few days, so it's all good.

I'm getting started on the Nightcap for the tobac of the month review! I popped the tin last week so I could send a couple of samples out and smoked one bowl right out of the tin before jarring it. I liked it ok then, but it seems better now. I've heard other gentlemen say this as well - pop the tin, put it in a jar, wait a week, and it will get better than it was straight out of the tin. I don't know why this is, but I'm a believer. The MM Great Dane Egg is doing the duty tonight. This is one of my favorite cob shapes, so I'm really glad I snagged it before they got discontinued. Hopefully, MM will have a better crop soon so they can bring this shape back.

Those Diesel UC's are hard to beat, don't you think, Gregg? It's a great example of what just a few months of rest can do to a cigar. They're popular, so they ship rather fresh. To me, they're actually quite good when fresh....really in your face, punch you in the gut and kick you in the teeth full flavor. But with several months of humidor time, the flavors start to meld and they really smooth out. I've got almost a whole box left that I bought last July, and they are smoking great!


----------



## Machurtado

Tonight i'm smoking some Dan Tobacco Milonga in my new Savinelli.


----------



## gahdzila

More Nightcap! I'll definitely be buying more of this fine weed.


----------



## Thirston

-Just happen to have some Nightcap tonight, too. It's been my favorite for a long time and
I'm finishing off some European Nightcap that I got after Duhill left the U.S. I'm hoping 
the new stuff is similar. The new 965 is quite similar, so I'm happy with that. The one thing I've always 
disliked about Dunhill leaf is that it burns faster than just about any tobacco I've had (anyone noticed this
or is it just me?) Hooked on the flavor, though.


----------



## MarkC

Nightcap! _ That's _what I was supposed to find in the cellar!


----------



## laloin

should have posted last night but I fell asleep before I could post. 
had a nice bowl of LTF, let the flake dry for 30 min, rubbed it out. and filled my Peterson P-lip Irish army pipe. lovely smoke, the virginia showing through, and that topping for the life of me I can't tell what it is heheh

Diesel UC, sounds right up my alley, but I preferr the AB Princado box press better Gahdzila. 
troy


----------



## Beebo

Tonight I think I'm going to try a mix, half Sir Walter Raleigh and half Paladin Black Cherry. See what that tastes like.


----------



## gahdzila

Some GLP Fillmore from 2008. Thanks again, RJ!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67122

View attachment 67123

Tins from 2000...still light and rich & smooth...


----------



## Beebo

Wildone said:


> View attachment 67122
> 
> View attachment 67123
> 
> Tins from 2000...still light and rich & smooth...


Is it just me doing something wrong, Or are those attachments broken for anyone else??


----------



## MarkC

I can't see 'em either, Josh.

Popped a tin of Union Square last night, and I'm enjoying a bowl now. Let's face it, if I don't have a tin of Union Square, Opening Night, or Hal of the Wynd open, the world is not right.


----------



## laloin

bowl of LNF in my Chacom straight billard, fishtail. Gifted to me, by my friend Tom at my local B&M. great grain work on the bowl and no pits or sandfills on the bowl. Probley made in 66-or 67. it's as old as me hahahah
wonder how many hands it been though, before it landed in my hands. Tom did let me know the previous owner of the pipe smoked M79 and he gave it a good cleaning. no ghost of M79 thank gawd 
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in a Tinderbox Dublin.p I went digging thru my stash and spotted Penzance and I knew this was the one for this evening. The Penzance was absolutely delicious and so flavorful. I sat back, took small puffs and allowed these whiffs of smoke curl around my nose; it was so delightful.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Heineken" brew and I had a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Finished off the last of the Nightcap indigosmoke gave me ages ago. Someday I'll get up the nerve to try the Royal Yacht...


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of LBF in my GBD tapastary Canadian yummy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Straight Rusticated no named Imported Itallian Briar followed by a bowl of PS Balkan Supreme in a Freehand Dr. Grabow Viscount.ipe: I folded and stuffed the Navy Flake in the bottom of this pipe and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half. I dried out this tobacco in the pipe for 3 hours and it was delicious.:smile: The Balkan Supreme used to be high on my rotation several years ago when I came back to the pipe and this evening it was great; much better than when I smoke it in any of my corn cobs.:nod: I topped off these smokes with a big mug of home made lemonade and I had a relaxing evening while listening to "The Modern Jazz Quartet" playing "DJango" and "Cortege".:music:


----------



## Beebo

I've been working on my best friends jeep, so I haven't had any time to smoke me pipes lately, however tonight I will try a half bowl of Paladin Black cherry, mixed with a half bowl of Macbaren Vanilla Creme.


----------



## DanR

Beebo said:


> Is it just me doing something wrong, Or are those attachments broken for anyone else??


What attachment? I'm stuck on the Avatar!


----------



## KBibbs

Had a bowl of mcclellends mocha black in my no-name bent billiard. Not a ton of flavor, but stayed lit well, was simple and sweet, and the people around me loved the way it smelled so all in all pretty good. Hoping to get some savinelli aroma and ashtons guilty pleasure if I can find some nearby. You don't realize how much you missed pipe smoking until you don't do it for a couple months...


----------



## DanR

I'm relaxing outside enjoying a bowl of HOTW before the storms get here. 

I was hoping to bring back some English OTCs with me from my trip to Spain, and I actually had my hands on two large 5-packs (250grams) of Condor and St. Bruno at the London Heathrow Duty Free shop. The only problem is that because I was traveling through to Spain (part of the European Union), they wouldn't let me buy it. Unfortunately I came home though Madrid, and they didn't have any there - just lots of Borkum Riff. Ugh...


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Flake in the IF pipe, a Dr Grabow Omega. I don't really dedicate pipes, but I always seem to grab this pipe when I smoke IF. No reason really, other than the fact that it is a smallish bowl....so I don't grab it when I want a longer smoke, but a single flake of IF fits it perfectly.


----------



## gahdzila

TAD is a nasty affliction! P&C has a big C&D sale this month...the only thing saving me right now is that a couple of blends I want are out of stock; that, and the fact that I just realized that every jar I currently own has something in it, so if I buy more bulk, I would have to buy more jars! And, well, you can't very well buy just two or three jars, OH NO! They only come in cases of TWELVE! Buying more jars is NOT an option. If I buy 12 more jars, I'm just gonna fill them up! So the next couple of days will be spent smoking whatever can free me up the most jars in the shortest amount of time, whilst simultaneously resisting the urge to open anything else (except for the Billy Bud...I've already promised myself a taste of it to determine if I want to order more  ).. That last part will be particularly difficult shortly, as my jar of PA is almost empty and my jar of 5 Brothers is empty already!

Tonight, I finished off some gifted Fillmore from 2008, courtesy of RJPuffs. There's one jar! Now, some gifted PS Proper English, courtesy of mcgreggor. Neither of these is particularly strong in nicotine, and I've got some time to kill, so I may actually finish off the Proper English tonight for another empty jar.


----------



## leanpockets

I just went with an easy smoking oldie in cap black white i spent form 530pm to about 8 pm fishing and caught 19 brim and 1 1&1/2 lb bass so i figured it was relaxing time i really need some anglers dream to go along with mah fishing this summer


----------



## mmiller

Tonight I had a bowl of Capt Black Royal, it is decent but I still like CBW better. It is my girlfriends younger brothers 18th bday so we celebrated with a pipe


----------



## Thirston

Hilarious write-up, Clifford! I hear ya. 

A half bowl of 3 Oaks Syrian in a Custom-bilt. Smoked a cigar
yesterday during the playoff's and can't taste the lighter stuff.


----------



## Beebo

Well First I indulged in some pipe heresy, and smoked a wonderful, gifted cigar. then I decided to relax a bit just now and fired up a bowl of Half & Half.
Shhhh, just don't tell the Pipe Goddess about the earlier cigar transgression. I think I may have gotten away with it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gahdzila said:


> TAD is a nasty affliction! P&C has a big C&D sale this month...the only thing saving me right now is that a couple of blends I want are out of stock; that, and the fact that I just realized that every jar I currently own has something in it, so if I buy more bulk, I would have to buy more jars! And, well, you can't very well buy just two or three jars, OH NO! They only come in cases of TWELVE! Buying more jars is NOT an option. If I buy 12 more jars, I'm just gonna fill them up! So the next couple of days will be spent smoking whatever can free me up the most jars in the shortest amount of time, whilst simultaneously resisting the urge to open anything else (except for the Billy Bud...I've already promised myself a taste of it to determine if I want to order more  ).. That last part will be particularly difficult shortly, as my jar of PA is almost empty and my jar of 5 Brothers is empty already!
> 
> Tonight, I finished off some gifted Fillmore from 2008, courtesy of RJPuffs. There's one jar! Now, some gifted PS Proper English, courtesy of mcgreggor. Neither of these is particularly strong in nicotine, and I've got some time to kill, so I may actually finish off the Proper English tonight for another empty jar.


Dang-it Clifford, I sure like the way you handled the problem of the Jars!:yo:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in a Straight Large Handmade Imported Briar Bulldog followed by a bowl of Cairo in a Freehand Dr. Grabow Viscount.p Earlier in the day I had rubbed out my FVF and packed my pipe letting it dry out for 5 hours and it was so very flavorful. The Cairo has become part of my regular rotation and I find myself going for it frequently; I really enjoyed these delicious Turkish Oriental flavors.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew which evolved into a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Tonight I had a bowl of Capt Black Royal, it is decent but I still like CBW better. It is my girlfriends younger brothers 18th bday so we celebrated with a pipe


Tell him happy birthday for me. I'm almost done with his Dad's pipes, maybe the old man can pass one on to his son early! Y'all can have a little crew up there!


----------



## RupturedDuck

gahdzila said:


> TAD is a nasty affliction! P&C has a big C&D sale this month...the only thing saving me right now is that a couple of blends I want are out of stock; that, and the fact that I just realized that every jar I currently own has something in it, so if I buy more bulk, I would have to buy more jars! And, well, you can't very well buy just two or three jars, OH NO! They only come in cases of TWELVE! Buying more jars is NOT an option. If I buy 12 more jars, I'm just gonna fill them up! So the next couple of days will be spent smoking whatever can free me up the most jars in the shortest amount of time, whilst simultaneously resisting the urge to open anything else (except for the Billy Bud...I've already promised myself a taste of it to determine if I want to order more  ).. That last part will be particularly difficult shortly, as my jar of PA is almost empty and my jar of 5 Brothers is empty already!
> 
> Tonight, I finished off some gifted Fillmore from 2008, courtesy of RJPuffs. There's one jar! Now, some gifted PS Proper English, courtesy of mcgreggor. Neither of these is particularly strong in nicotine, and I've got some time to kill, so I may actually finish off the Proper English tonight for another empty jar.


I placed my order last week, and I'm expecting delivery today! I ordered a variety of 8 oz Tins. I mostly order tobacco in the 50g or 100g size. 100g tins go into an empty bale jar, I usually work through a 50g tin fast enough that I don't have to jar it. The 8oz or 16oz stuff I have a little tobacco humidor, and have one of those open at a time. So it will be a while before I make it to the C&D I purchased (Epiphany, Bayou Morning Flake, Exhausted Rooster, and Evening Rise). I still have a few tins in front of those (Distinguished Gentleman, Two Friends Bed & Breakfast, Plum Pudding). Of course it is killing me because I haven't tried any of those blends and they all sound great! I did order a couple 2oz tins of Black Duck...I plan on popping one of those as soon as I finish my next small tin.

RD


----------



## DanR

RupturedDuck said:


> I placed my order last week, and I'm expecting delivery today! I ordered a variety of 8 oz Tins. I mostly order tobacco in the 50g or 100g size. 100g tins go into an empty bale jar, I usually work through a 50g tin fast enough that I don't have to jar it. The 8oz or 16oz stuff I have a little tobacco humidor, and have one of those open at a time. So it will be a while before I make it to the C&D I purchased (Epiphany, Bayou Morning Flake, Exhausted Rooster, and Evening Rise). I still have a few tins in front of those (Distinguished Gentleman, Two Friends Bed & Breakfast, Plum Pudding). Of course it is killing me because I haven't tried any of those blends and they all sound great! I did order a couple 2oz tins of Black Duck...I plan on popping one of those as soon as I finish my next small tin.
> 
> RD


My order came in yesterday, and I've actually considered a second - it's such a nice promo. I also realized that the vintage C&D tins, as well as the Captain Earl blends, give you the additional discount. I might buy one of each of those (the Cpt Earl) just to try them out.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Ooh! I didn't think of the vintage tins!

It is a great price on their stuff. So far, the only C&D tobacco I've tried is that Epiphany sample that you sent me, and that was delicious!

RD


----------



## MarkC

I pulled two different cigars out of my cooler today before grabbing a meer and the Maltese Falcon.

As for the C&D sale, it occurs to me that 14 tins of Opening Night would just hit free shipping with the discount...


----------



## laloin

was that 2oz tins or 8 oz tins Markc


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> I pulled two different cigars out of my cooler today before grabbing a meer and the Maltese Falcon.
> 
> As for the C&D sale, it occurs to me that 14 tins of Opening Night would just hit free shipping with the discount...


I have a tin of that that I've considered opening but every time I pick it up I think, "nah, it needs more beauty sleep!"

In the meantime, I'm enjoying a wonderful bowl of GL Pease Union Square.


----------



## gahdzila

Grrrr. Though they now have some bulk Pirate Kake, they're _still_ out of Bayou Morning Flake and Old Joe Krantz, and now they are also out of Bow Legged Bear. I also noticed BF#1 is now out of stock. Instead of waiting for everything I want to be in stock, I guess I should just order everything I want and let them sort it out and ship it whenever. I'm in no rush, but I just want to make sure to order all the C&D stuff I want before the end of the month while the sale is still on.

Sometime yesterday, it occurred to me that GH Sweet Rum Twist and McClelland Holiday Spirit might blend well together. Whoo, boy! It's fantastic! This is my third bowl since yesterday!


----------



## laloin

polish off a bowl of G&H Ennerdale, in my CG cob. it's a very interesting blend. My 1st try at a Lakeland blend, and I have to say I'm enjoying it alot. Now I have to try some of the other G&H blends. Maybe a rope hah 
troy


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> Instead of waiting for everything I want to be in stock, I guess I should just order everything I want and let them sort it out and ship it whenever.


That's what I did, along with a comment of "no hurry". As long as I get the deal! 

Tonight's tobacco is a bowl of GL Pease Samarra, courtesy of Nick. After reading his review of Samarra here on the board, it sure sounded like something I would like, even though he didn't. He was kind enough to send some, and at least going by this first bowl, it's a winner. I think I'll have to keep an eye on his reviews!


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Tonight's tobacco is a bowl of GL Pease Samarra, courtesy of Nick. After reading his review of Samarra here on the board, it sure sounded like something I would like, even though he didn't. He was kind enough to send some, and at least going by this first bowl, it's a winner. I think I'll have to keep an eye on his reviews!


That, or he could just send you everything that he doesn't like! :lol:

Tonight, I've loaded up a nice sized bowl of LBF, in which I sprinkled a little sliced brown twist for added nourishment. The old lady has decided that she wants grilled salmon and almondine green beans for her mother's day dinner with traditional swiss cheese fondue as the appetizer. I better enjoy this bowl, for I will be busy later...


----------



## laloin

tonight was a bowl of LNF in my no named bend Dublin while watching the Lakers game, and breaking in my new zippo pipe lighter. Good as always my go to blend, when nothing else screams out at me.
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a Large Straight Rusitcated no name Briar followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a Small Meerschaum.p It has been more than two months since I've last had BullsEye Flake and it was especially good this evening and provided me with 2 hours of enjoyment. I felt that I needed some power to end the day so naturally I reached for Tambolaka; dang-it, I love this powerful delightful tobacco-it satisfies when other blends won't.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and it was a good evening.:martini:


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> That, or he could just send you everything that he doesn't like! :lol:


Yeah, maybe we should just start sending our dogs to each other! 

Had another bowl of Samarra earlier, and will be having a bowl of Union Square later.


----------



## Beebo

I just tried some more SG Firedance in one of my meers. I'm still not certain I like this stuff.


----------



## DSturg369

Wife loves the aroma of Firedance and I love the taste... One of my fav SG tobaccos.


----------



## DSturg369

Currently out of my everyday favs - PA & CH - But enjoying some of my other stuff. Not sure exactly what all I have... Baggies of this and that... Some good and some I'll save for further down the road.


----------



## DanR

All in all, today was a very nice day. The kids and I treated mom to a nice Mother's Day Champagne Brunch at a fancy schmancy restaurant. Afterwards, all she wanted was a nap. That gave me time to grab a nice bowl of HOTW. 

Later we ran some errands, and then finally settled back in here at the house where we swam in the pool for a bit - perfect time for some Erinmore Flake!

We just finished some BBQ ribs for dinner, and now she's watching heer favorite show - some houswives grand finale. I have two hours. What to do, what to do. I think I'll grab a big bowl of Chelsea Morning for my nightcap.

Not surprisingly, there isnt much activity on here tonight, but I hope everyone had a great day! I know I certainly got to smoke my pipe more than I thought I would. Cheers!


----------



## gahdzila

Hope everyone had a good day with their moms today. Just another day at work for me. I'll be spending a couple of days with her starting Tuesday, so it's all good.

I couldn't resist any longer - opened up another pouch of Five Brothers! I mixed in a little Holiday Spirit, and it's great!


----------



## mike t

anni kake in the brigham 323 good stuff from february of 11


----------



## MarkC

I'm finishing off my sample of Samarra right now (yeah, I've been smoking more of it than the one bowl a day I've mentioned here!). Definitely a must for next order!


----------



## MarkC

Whew! After a three hour bout with a cigar and beer (an hour and a half smoking and drinking, an equal amount passed out-I'm just not a big drinker any more!) I'm back to the more safe FVF and tea...


----------



## houncer

Tonight I am trying Luxury Navy Flake that I got in my Newbie trade. It is my first time trying it and I am enjoying it quite a bit. Newbie question - the sample RJpuffs sent me was already in approx 2" squares. Does it come like that when purchased or do they come in larger blocks & then need cutting?


----------



## DanR

houncer said:


> Tonight I am trying Luxury Navy Flake that I got in my Newbie trade. It is my first time trying it and I am enjoying it quite a bit. Newbie question - the sample RJpuffs sent me was already in approx 2" squares. Does it come like that when purchased or do they come in larger blocks & then need cutting?


It comes in slices, probably just like you received from RJ.

I'm having some Rattray Old Gowrie in my Peterson Billiard. A lot of people love HOTW (and rightfully so), but I think this one is better - especially with a little age on it. It seems richer in flavor to me.


----------



## MarkC

Never mind; Dan types faster than I do...


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> It seems richer in flavor to me.


I have to agree with you, even though I prefer HOTW.


----------



## Hopperb

Just a newb here but so far it's a bowl of CH and one of CB


----------



## MarkC

I assume CH is Carter Hall? What's CB?


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> I assume CH is Carter Hall? What's CB?


I assume CB is good ole Captain Black...

I've transitioned to a nice bowl of GLP Stratford, with 6 years age on it! It's very nice, with a mild, natural tobacco flavor. The Virginias in this are nice and sweet, and the Perique is about right for my taste.


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for my first bowl of Sliced Brown Twist, courtesy of Gahdzilla/Clifford. If you never hear from me again, you'll know why...


----------



## houncer

As mentioned last night, I smoked a bowl of Luxury Navy Flake. What I didn't write last night was about 15 minutes after finishing the bowl I got spanked by the nicotine. I was out of commission for about 1.5 hours and nearly threw up twice. 

Ten-plus years ago I was in college and smoked the only two cigarettes of my life. Both times I ended up very sick so I know that nicotine doesn't sit well with me at all. Since starting the pipe hobby I've probably smoke 100 bowls and never inhaled into my lungs, never got a nicotine buzz, and simply enjoyed smoking.

Knowing that LNF isn't really a strong tobacco I am kind of surprised by my reaction last night. I guess for now I need to stick to tobaccos with a mild rating for nicotine!


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> Getting ready for my first bowl of Sliced Brown Twist, courtesy of Gahdzilla/Clifford. If you never hear from me again, you'll know why...


:lol: can't wait to hear how this went!


----------



## DanR

I got a nice surprise in my package from P&C today. One of the Cornell and Diehl tins I ordered, bridge mixture, was dated 3/31/10. It's nice to buy a tin off the shelf (so to speak) with over 2 years age on it already! Not to mention that many of the others were dated from early to the middle of last year. I guess they don't rotate their stock much and are getting to the "back" of their inventory.

Tonight is more HOTW for me...


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> :lol: can't wait to hear how this went!


It went well! Very tasty stuff; I'll finish the sample before I order any, but an order looks like a possibility. It was an excellent smoke until near the bottom of the bowl. Nothing wrong at the bottom; I just don't remember it...

Let's see...what's the diplomatic way to put it? "It was an excellent smoke to end the day." Because, make no mistake, it ended the day!

Taking it a little easier right now with a bowl of McConnell's Oriental to start the smoking day.


----------



## MarkC

Yeesh. This meer needs a serious cleaning. I think I'll switch to something else, and put this puppy on the shelf until my next day off. This thing needs a serious scrubbing. The fact that I can't remember when I gave it a thorough cleaning last is a bad sign...


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of filimore from the sample DanR sent me in my no named bend chimmy billard. smallish bowl is perfect for flakes, and broken flake. funny how different shape pipes affect tobacco. when I tried filimore in my canadian it was really malty grassish. in my chimmy billard, completly different. 
go figure
troy


----------



## DanR

I'm having a bowl of Royal Yacht tonight. Wow, I almost forgot about the punch this one packs...


----------



## sounds7

Smoked a bowl of the aged Dunhill nightcap in my Dunhill billiard. I have had this particular DNC since the Murrays days and actually Nightcap is the tobacco that started me down the english tobacco road. just the right amount of everything for my taste.


----------



## laloin

having a bowl of Newminster Superior Navy flake. it's a long flake, a blend of Virginias and a touch of Burley. This sample is fresh soo I can tell it need some time in the Jar to sleep. But it has some nice sweetness from the Virginias. smoked in my no named bend Dublin.
troy


----------



## Beebo

For the first time in forever, really pretty close to a week, I went to smoke tonight. Well I went to my cabinet where my stash is housed, thinking I'd go for some SG Black XX, but for some reason my Jar was empty. Odd, very odd, but I figured I'd just go ahead and go for some SG FVF instead. Well I pulled out the Jar for that, Freaking empty. I know I just bought 2 tins. I think I have Gnomes stealing my baccy. Anyway, long post short, due to some thieving Gnomes, I settled for some Mac Baren Vanilla creme, which looks quite suspiciously lower than I remember it did .
May be some Gnome pot pie on the menu in the near future.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Just finished pricing everything for the morning yard sale. Luckily I managed to sneak out for 9 holes as a way of taking a break from the quarter - dollar decisions of how much to tag those damned rugs. Decided to try some Dan's Hamborger Veermaster sent to me by MarkC as part of the pipe-book MAW. Very smooth and light. Now to look around and make sure no gnomes are lurking near my stash!


----------



## DanR

Good luck with that Garage Sale tomorrow Gregg. It sounds like you're really enthused about it! :biggrin:

I decided that FVF sounded good for a beautiful Friday night. I'll be whipping up some linguine with clam sauce later, then my wife will probably make me watch some chick flick of a movie, so I better enjoy this while it lasts!


----------



## gahdzila

Nightcap in a cob ipe:

I finally (I think?) emptied enough jars to make another order and take advantage of the P&C C&D promotion. Take advantage I did! I've got 7 ounces of bulk coming, three 2 ounce tins, and one 8 ounce tin. And that's just C&D stuff! I ordered some pipe cleaners and some codger burley as well...and two more tins of Nightcap :mrgreen:


----------



## DSturg369

Just home from work and sparked a bowl of Sterling's 1776 Tavern in a no name "Made in London England" Lavat (below) to jump-start my weekend. Hope everyone is well and has a good and safe weekend!


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Opening Night after dinner, and now I'm smoking Balkan Sasieni. I opened this tin for the NPS trade and hadn't smoked any of it myself. Two years in the cabinet has done this one right; it's smoother and sweeter. Very nice!


----------



## DanR

It's an absolutely gorgeous night here in San Antonio. The temp is perfect for sitting outside, and there is a nice gentle breeze that's keeping the flying critters away. I'm back into this tin of Dunhill Nightcap that I popped for the monthly review, smoking it in one of my homemade pipes. I'm a happy camper at the moment!


----------



## gahdzila

I'm a socially uncomfortable creature by nature. Big social events are just torture for me. 

A friend got married tonight. I watched the entire ceremony, which was beautiful. I went to the reception...as far as I could tell, out of about 150 or so, I vaguely knew 4 people there, and knew 1 person somewhat well (not counting the ride and groom). I drank 3 gin and tonics, snuck outside and had a pipe alone (strawberry aro, just in case anyone cared about room note), congratulated the bride and groom, and shagged. I love the girl to death, but I just can't hang out all night with a bunch of strangers pretending to have fun.

Fighting the hiccups now. BMF in the 4 Dot.


----------



## DSturg369

Hung out in Puff Chat for a bit then in vherf and smoked a Connie #9 Maduro from 1998 (fantastic) and two bowls of Moe's Confetti in a MM Country Gent. Good Times!!


----------



## smokinmojo

Wessex Brigade Sovereign Curly Cut in a GBD Pinner billiard. CC Princes Street Mixture in a bent Stanwell Golden.


----------



## karatekyle

Put together to nice little care package for a co-worker who I just found out is a piper. I let it slip that my Fig Newtons tasted the way RY smells and he knew exactly what I was talking about! Nice to find a brother in the wild!


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Bud in the Lorenzo churchwarden. Really glad I ordered more of this one :thumb:


----------



## laloin

absent minding puffing on some LNF in my no named bend Dublin. good stuff


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in a Cavicchi bent brandy.


----------



## gahdzila

Penzance, with about 6 months jar time, already picking up a few little white streaks on the flakes. I've only smoked this a couple of times. This is definitely quality leaf, and an extremely smooth well balanced blend. I wouldn't quite call it a new favorite yet, but I can see why it's hard to find and sought after.


----------



## Thirston

A big bowl of C&D Sunday Picnic in my 2011 Puff meer. 

Penzance will definetly grow on you.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Tonight was a horrible night at first. My NPS trade package arrived and was so filled with tobacco that I had never tried I was suffering from analysis paralysis. What I did know was it was going to be the New Brebbia pipe that Scot had sent me.

So I decided on a Dream Castle Super Value blend Whiskey Cavendish as I had more of that than anything. The Tobacco had 2 reviews of 4 stars Dream Castle Tobacco Company - Super Value Whiskey Cavendish pipe tobacco reviews

I am not sure if it was the pipe, tobacco, or I nailed the packing. But it was the absolute best smoke to date.


----------



## houncer

Erinmore Flake for me tonight, I am enjoying my first bowl of this stuff thanks to DanR. I rubbed the flake out and it is nice and mellow. I am not getting the aromatic flavor that some have eluded to but I will keep looking for it.


----------



## laloin

smoking some Mac Baren Mixture Flake, out of my Savinelli straight billard. This is my 1st try with Mixture flake, and I can't define the blend. taste like Virginia and their famous Danish Cavendish, and a bunch of other tobacco. there is a undertone of honey throughout the bowel. 
This is a blend you want to sit down and enjoy, ya can't rush it. if ya rush it, you gonna miss something heh
troy


----------



## gahdzila

Some well aged Escudo in a cob. ipe:


----------



## Nachman

Used the last of a tin of SG Saint James Flake yesterday, so today I popped open a tin of Peterson Irish Oak for the Vaper in my rotation. Smoked a big bowl of it in my Sav Zulu. Nice stuff. Then I tried a new, to me, tobacco, English Chocolate. EC is no Royal Yacht, but it is better than most aromatics. My wife says it smells better than the tobacco I usually smoke.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> Used the last of a tin of SG Saint James Flake yesterday, so today I popped open a tin of Peterson Irish Oak for the Vaper in my rotation. Smoked a big bowl of it in my Sav Zulu. Nice stuff. Then I tried a new, to me, tobacco, English Chocolate. EC is no Royal Yacht, but it is better than most aromatics. My wife says it smells better than the tobacco I usually smoke.


I haven't seen you around much Nick. I see that you are back to smoking full flavor, high power tobacco again, so that must mean you are feeling better! I'm happy to see that.

Tonight I enjoyed a bowl of H&H Louisiana Red - always a nice evening smoke for me.


----------



## Hambone1

Some Boswell Peaches n Cream in my Meerschaum (eagle claw egg)


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> I haven't seen you around much Nick.


Same here. The other day I was wondering if you were still around at all, but of course could only remember "Nick" rather than Nachman, so I was out of luck. You know how it is; only so many brain cells left at this point...

More Union Square for me. I keep seeing this in my cellar and wonder if I'm overdoing it with all the tins, but once I pop one and start smoking, all is good.


----------



## DanR

Well, a few of you guys have mentioned St. James Flake lately, and I have to admit that I've never tried it. I have 3 tins in the cellar, so I thought I should give it a go. I popped a tin that I purchased in July 2011, so it has about a year of rest. It was very moist - and I mean VERY moist - so I rubbed out two flakes and let it dry for a few hours. The tin note is rather fruity and musty, but after lighting it changes to a pretty straightforward smoke. I'm not exactly turning backflips over this blend, but I do like it. I can see where it might grow on me.


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of LTF in my Peterson Irish Army pipe. Musketballed the flake into a tight ball, stuff my pipe and after a char light. Away I go.


----------



## DSturg369

Howdy Puff Pipers!

Relaxing after work with a hot cup of coffee and some Sterling's "Bargain" blend in a MM Legend... Pretty tasty stuff. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Mante

DSturg369 said:


> Howdy Puff Pipers!
> 
> Relaxing after work with a hot cup of coffee and some Sterling's "Bargain" blend in a MM Legend... Pretty tasty stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!


Woohaa! Good to see ya kicking back Dale. My work day is done & it's been a hoot, what with a truck taking out the powerline right out front (Supplied a good light show at least) and emergency services everywhere. Hahaha... Enjoy mate. :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

Got a couple of hours before the post office opens, and I'm staying up to make sure I get my 'taste test' samples out to freestroke, so I'm killing the time smoking a bowl from a tin I just opened but I can't tell you what it is, because then freestroke will know what one of the samples is. But it's damned good!


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Got a couple of hours before the post office opens, and I'm staying up to make sure I get my 'taste test' samples out to freestroke, so I'm killing the time smoking a bowl from a tin I just opened but I can't tell you what it is, because then freestroke will know what one of the samples is. But it's damned good!


knowing you Mark, it's something made by Rattray's 
troy


----------



## mcgreggor57

The weekend started on time, sadly not earlier like I was wishing. Tonight I tried my first bowl of FVF. I was really hoping I would like it considering how much great press it gets. Although I got a tin in the Lotto, MarkC was gracious enough to have sent me a sample with a bit of age on it. After carefully selecting a sheet, folding and stuffing the CG, I can honestly say it must be topped with a bit of nirvana! This stuff is awesome.

First tee time is 9:00am tomorrow with some buddies I haven't played with in a couple of years. Here's to a safe, relaxing and fun-filled Memorial Day weekend!. ipe:


----------



## Derrick_Y

Crazy day getting my daughter off to Spain and France. Managed to squeeze in a couple bowls of CBW through the day and evening


----------



## DanR

I'm having a little nightcap at the moment!

I'm looking forward to a long weekend. I hope your gents have a good one!


----------



## laloin

puffing on some LNF in my comey straight billard. discovered musketball work great for LNF


----------



## Beebo

Working the crapiest gig I think I have ever, ever worked. The things we do for money... At least I can smoke, which brings me to the post topic, I'm having a bowl of Erinmore, followed by a bowl of SG chocolate flake.


----------



## ProbateGeek

After a few good rounds of scotch (herfed with Danfish tonight - we like Talisker!), I pulled out my oldest, almost forgotten cob, popped the forever stem on (man, tight fit), and enjoyed the first aromatic I've smoked in many, many months. Trout Stream, probably courtesy of Jim (or JJ/User Name? I don't remember now). 

Very, very nice for a midnight smoke. 
Night gents.


----------



## laloin

Beebo said:


> Working the crapiest gig I think I have ever, ever worked. The things we do for money... At least I can smoke, which brings me to the post topic, I'm having a bowl of Erinmore, followed by a bowl of SG chocolate flake.


it's a job, your getting paid, and you can smoke, the smoking part is the best part of the crapiest gig 
troy


----------



## laloin

those forever stems worth it? my stem on my poor beat up clob looks like it's been chewed to death by a dog ha
troy


----------



## gahdzila

laloin said:


> those forever stems worth it? my stem on my poor beat up clob looks like it's been chewed to death by a dog ha
> troy


I own two of them, and love them. To me, they're well worth their cost. They are extremely well made. Both of mine are lucite, the older one is probably about a year old and has been smoked countless times, and still looks almost new. I would have chewed through a dozen stock stems by now.

The flip side of that is that I could have bought FOUR DOZEN stock stems (they are only .50 cents!) for the price of the Forever Stem! So from a purely dollars standpoint they don't make a lot of sense. But they are beautiful and they feel luxurious in the hand and mouth, and that's worth something to me  .


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> So from a purely dollars standpoint they don't make a lot of sense. But they are beautiful and they feel luxurious in the hand and mouth, and that's worth something to me  .


It's also easier to clean and gives a better draw, assuming you don't use the paper filter. I love my Forever stem!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I, too, can highly recommend the Forever Stem. While I wish they were slightly less expensive, I do not regret the purchase. They REALLY change the smoking of your cob, in the best way, and so far it looks like this thing WILL last forever.


----------



## freestoke

Man, you take fantastic care of your pipes, Terry.


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking number two, sir...


----------



## gahdzila

Some old crusty FVF with lots of white streaks :thumb:


----------



## DSturg369

Red Rapparee in my Sav' 904 - Thanks Dan!


----------



## DanR

A little Stokkebye Pistachio tonight. It's a nice, very lightly aromatic tobacco. I was introduced to this by TommyTree a while back, and he didn't steer me wrong.


----------



## laloin

I'm smoking Sample A from TommyTree. good stuff Tommy, thanks


----------



## MarkC

After a couple of bowls from the taste test sample (which is driving me nuts; I'm pretty sure I've had this before!) I'm cleaning the palate with a bowl of Opening Night in a Cavicchi billiard.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in a Straight Rusticated No Name Imported Itallian Briar followed by a bowl of PS BullsEye Flake in a Freehand Dr. Grabow Viscount.ipe: As usual I engaged in digging thru my stash and started out my evening with Skiff which really "hit the spot". The BullsEye Flake was a good followup from my Skiff and I really enjoyed the beautiful ringlets of this flake tobacco; it needed no drying out.:yo: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew while listening to "Gene Ammons" playing some beautiful jazz; this was a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Whoa. Gene Ammons? I bow to your good taste, sir!


----------



## laloin

you still trying to figure out sample 2 Mark?


----------



## MarkC

Yup. And even still today. One voice in my head is saying "you know what this is; just go ahead and post it" and another voice is saying "no, it's not that; it's similar but stronger" and it's driving me nuts. It got so bad last night I *almost* started popping tins to compare it!


----------



## gahdzila

Brahms on the iPod, Royal Yacht in the MM Diplomat.


----------



## gahdzila

Stonehaven. Now I get it.

I remember I got a little taste of Stoney in the Newbie Sampler Trade, and even with my completely novice palate, I thought it was pretty good, the best pipe tobacco of the group. I set out to buy some, and quickly realized that it wasn't an easy task....so I basically gave up. I didn't get the hype. Really good, yeah. But nothing, I thought, was worth scouring message boards for, overpaying on ebay for, begging other pipers for, emailing retailers and requesting to be on waiting lists for. There's plenty of other good stuff out there. Fast forward a year and many many pipes later to this past December. I stumbled onto a "OMG STONEY IN STOCK!" thread. I was reluctant to buy a whole 8 ounces of something I had only had a couple of bowls of over a year ago! But I jumped on it. I smoked one bowl out of the bag before jarring it up, and liked it a LOT. Now, tonight, 5 months later, already showing white crystal streaks, I allowed myself the pleasure of popping a jar. I'm smoking the first bowl now.

And now I get it.

My GAWD, this stuff is FANTASTIC. I've got a full pound squirreled away now, more than any other single blend in my cellar. I'm still too cheap to overpay, but I'll be keeping my eyes peeled now, and I won't hesitate to snag more Stonehaven to cellar at every upcoming opportunity. The hype is true. It really is THAT good.


----------



## DanR

Stoney has yet to capture my heart the way some tobaccos have. Don't get me wrong, I like it, but it hasn't quite lived up to hype for me yet.

Tonight, I'm enjoying one that probably should have that kind of hype - Reiner Long Golden Flake (although I'm glad it doesn't, I can buy it more easily that way).


----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


> Stonehaven. Now I get it.
> 
> I remember I got a little taste of Stoney in the Newbie Sampler Trade, and even with my completely novice palate, I thought it was pretty good, the best pipe tobacco of the group. I set out to buy some, and quickly realized that it wasn't an easy task....so I basically gave up. I didn't get the hype. Really good, yeah. But nothing, I thought, was worth scouring message boards for, overpaying on ebay for, begging other pipers for, emailing retailers and requesting to be on waiting lists for. There's plenty of other good stuff out there. Fast forward a year and many many pipes later to this past December. I stumbled onto a "OMG STONEY IN STOCK!" thread. I was reluctant to buy a whole 8 ounces of something I had only had a couple of bowls of over a year ago! But I jumped on it. I smoked one bowl out of the bag before jarring it up, and liked it a LOT. Now, tonight, 5 months later, already showing white crystal streaks, I allowed myself the pleasure of popping a jar. I'm smoking the first bowl now.
> 
> And now I get it.
> 
> My GAWD, this stuff is FANTASTIC. I've got a full pound squirreled away now, more than any other single blend in my cellar. I'm still too cheap to overpay, but I'll be keeping my eyes peeled now, and I won't hesitate to snag more Stonehaven to cellar at every upcoming opportunity. The hype is true. It really is THAT good.


think the gnomes have done their magic again on cliff's Stony. I've sitting on a pound of it. have yet to try any thou. I've only been smoking a pipe 3 yrs, and I haven't come across a blend that I would take a train for to get. But sure sooner or later I will heh


----------



## DSturg369

Howdy Puff Pipers!

Just home from work... Leftover BBQ from the neighbors cookout heating in the oven and enjoying some Squadron Leader in a MM Country Gentleman while waiting. Popped open a small jar from 2008... Fantastic stuff!!

I hope everyone had a safe and fun holiday weekend!


----------



## gahdzila

laloin said:


> think the gnomes have done their magic again on cliff's Stony. I've sitting on a pound of it. have yet to try any thou. I've only been smoking a pipe 3 yrs, and I haven't come across a blend that I would take a train for to get. But sure sooner or later I will heh


Yes they have! Take a train for it? Hmmm....I might! :mrgreen:

I was sloppy last night and left quite a few shreds of Stonehaven on the paper plate, along with various other crumbs from the last few days. I diced up a flake of IF tonight, mixed it up with the dried out paper plate potpourri, and stuffed it in the Country Gentleman. Lovin it! :thumb:


----------



## laloin

I got you beat Cliff. The Evil TommyTree send me a blind test sample of Bell's 3 Nuns. Yes the same 3 Nuns that DublintheDane rants on and on bout, making us all dream of Sugar plums under the tree in the hopes we get tins of it. 
I smoked it in my no named bent dublin. I feel I did it a disservice by smoking in a basket pipe. But wow this is some good stuff. I'll get you TommyTree, if it's the last thing I do 
troy


----------



## gahdzila

I've actually got a tin of 3 Nuns in the cellar, but haven't tried it yet. If it's as good as you say, I might be opening it soon.


----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


> I've actually got a tin of 3 Nuns in the cellar, but haven't tried it yet. If it's as good as you say, I might be opening it soon.


if you don't Cliff, I will bomb you with Ennerdale, a whole box if Ennerdale


----------



## DSturg369

Just home from work and enjoying some Squadron Leader in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke. The dogs are tired and this is just the thing to help 'em relax! Fried bologna and egg sandwich with sweet iced tea to follow.


----------



## laloin

mmm fried bologna/egg sandwitch. something I haven't had in yrs. time to go buy some bologna. Oscar/meyers of course


----------



## MarkC

I hate reading things like that when it's after midnight, nothings open, and there's no bologna to be had. Stop it, Dale; you could be sparking a new culinary trend among pipe smokers!

Smoking a bowl of something I can't name yet (as I'm not even marking it as open in my cellar until Jim tries it in the blind taste test), and then I'll pick the next victim from the samples he sent. Ah, it's hard work being a pipe smoker...


----------



## gahdzila

FYI - There's a restaurant in Camden, Arkansas called the White House Cafe. It's not on the menu, but if you ask, they will make you a fried bologna sandwich that is slap-yo-mamma good.

I never thought of adding eggs to this culinary delight, but it sounds like a damned fine idea!!!


----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


> FYI - There's a restaurant in Camden, Arkansas called the White House Cafe. It's not on the menu, but if you ask, they will make you a fried bologna sandwich that is slap-yo-mamma good.
> 
> I never thought of adding eggs to this culinary delight, but it sounds like a damned fine idea!!!


you haven't lived till you add a egg to the mix cliff, eggs over easy, where the yolk is still alittle bit running. add some mayo to the bread....heaven


----------



## DSturg369

laloin said:


> where the yolk is still alittle bit running


Hell yeah! My Mamma didn't raise no iggett! :nono:


----------



## DSturg369

Oh... Almost forgot... 

Home from work... Red Rapparee (loving this stuff!) in a no-name bent Dublin to relax with... Cheeseburger with honey-mustard pretzels on the side.


----------



## mcgreggor57

I was jarring up some recently acquired Stonehaven and decided, perhaps I should try some and see what all the fuss is about. To that end I pulled out a flake to dry a bit. After about 20 minutes I folded it into my Dr G freehand for it's maiden smoke. WOW. This stuff is marvelous!


----------



## Beebo

Well seeing as how today is "World No Tobacco Day" and this annoys me. We do live in America right (well I know I do anyway)?? Freedom from persecution of our beliefs and cultures...( I watched a fellow at a gas station try to buy a back of cigarettes today and get turned away cause of "No Tobacco Day") SOOOO To celebrate "World No Tobacco Day" I Started off with an extra large bowl of Erinmore, then a bowl of "House Blend" I got when we still had a Tinder Box, followed by a bowl of Frog Morton on the Bayou, then followed by a Bowl of SG Black XX. Then I had a wonderful cigar that was gifted to me. Next I had a bowl of Half & Half in my long churchwarden, after that I had a bowl of coconut blend in my short churchwarden. Finally to end the night I am having a large bowl of CPCC Carmel Rush in my "Lady" Meer. This was kind of an all day theme while I was working, just for clarity sake, I did not come home and start chain bowling pipes of baccy.


----------



## MarkC

I'd almost be willing to give them one day if they'd STFU the other three hundred and sixty four...

Having a bowl of RJ Reynolds (not that fake Middleton stuff! ) Prince Albert, in , of course, a Country Gentleman with a black...exCUSE me; Phantom Grey Forever Stem. Living the good life!


----------



## MarkC

Finishing out my day with a bowl of FVF. You know, this stuff isn't half bad...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Finishing out my day with a bowl of FVF. You know, this stuff isn't half bad...


I see your on your english/balken blends Mark, half bad my ass hahahhaha
troy


----------



## MarkC

Sometimes a Virginia lover's gotta do what a Virginia lover's gotta do...


----------



## Nachman

It struck me while I was smoking a bowl of GH Dark Flake Unscented tonight that while most people think Lakeland scent is a uniform monolithic scent, this is not true. The floral scent of DFU is quite different than the scent in Sliced Brown Twist. I think I like this combination of flowers better, but nothing beats the nicotine punch of SBT.


----------



## Andrewdk

A very tasty bowl of McCs Mix 8, mmm orientals.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> It struck me while I was smoking a bowl of GH Dark Flake Unscented tonight that while most people think Lakeland scent is a uniform monolithic scent, this is not true. The floral scent of DFU is quite different than the scent in Sliced Brown Twist. I think I like this combination of flowers better, but nothing beats the nicotine punch of SBT.


I haven't had any in quite a while, but I don't remember Happy Bogie/SBT having any floral component at all. :ask: I do agree, though, that the Lakeland flavor varies a lot. You can do a lot with helioptrope, musk and rose water. :smile:

Thought I'd check in with some Foggy Boggy. We won a skin today in the scramble! :first: The other skin out was a hole in one, ours an eagle on a par 5. I had nothing to do with it, Audrey hitting the tee shot and making the putt, one of the other players hitting the shot in to about 12 feet.


----------



## Thirston

A couple of bowls of Nightcap in a Mario Grandi poker. Sticking to the stronger stuff 
as I've been smoking cigars for the last two weeks because my regular pipe smoking 
balcony is no more. I think I actually need some Tambo or Brown Bogie.


----------



## Troutman22

St James flake for this fella tonight. I built a fire and sat outside for 3 hours enjoying two bowls.


----------



## laloin

Scotch in that 3 hrs I'd probley finish 1 bowl to your 2. But I'm a slow sipper hehehhe
troy


----------



## DSturg369

Drove to 4 places today looking for a simple pouch of PA... Nadda. Didn't feel like fighting the mob at the local Wally World. Will try a couple other places tomorrow. But for now, it's Half & Half in a MM Legend.

Pipe Chat at Noon... Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## MarkC

I finally got all my mason jars of samples and such together in one place, and just as I expected, I have over twice as many 'open containers' as my online cellar claims. Anyway, I'm smoking a bowl of DanR's '89 Black Mallory, something I should have finished ages ago when it was freshly opened. Still good, though!


----------



## mcgreggor57

After finishing a dreadful cigar during a vherf, I pulled out an open container of OGS that was hiding behind some other jars. That made my taste buds happy


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> I haven't had any in quite a while, but I don't remember Happy Bogie/SBT having any floral component at all. :ask:


Ya know.....I didn't notice it with the first batch I tried, either. Then I read Nick mentioning it having a mild hint of lakeland, and then I noticed it on my second batch. It's bulk, so it's possible that my first batch was near the bottom of the barrel and the scent had faded and that my second batch was fresh-from-the-box. Or.....I still certainly consider myself a newbie pipe smoker, so it's within reason that I just didn't notice it on my first batch and it took some time before I could pick it up. Or....maybe Nick has a super sensitive sniffer, and it's all in my head, and I only *think* I taste it now because he mentioned it :lol: Whatever. I do notice it now, but it's quite mild. Regardless, I've been leaning more towards their Sweet Rum Twist lately. I want to try the cherry twist next!!!


----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


> Ya know.....I didn't notice it with the first batch I tried, either. Then I read Nick mentioning it having a mild hint of lakeland, and then I noticed it on my second batch. It's bulk, so it's possible that my first batch was near the bottom of the barrel and the scent had faded and that my second batch was fresh-from-the-box. Or.....I still certainly consider myself a newbie pipe smoker, so it's within reason that I just didn't notice it on my first batch and it took some time before I could pick it up. Or....maybe Nick has a super sensitive sniffer, and it's all in my head, and I only *think* I taste it now because he mentioned it :lol: Whatever. I do notice it now, but it's quite mild. Regardless, I've been leaning more towards their Sweet Rum Twist lately. I want to try the cherry twist next!!!


it's your mind playing tricks on you cliff, you just had a flashback of....need I say hahahahahha
troy


----------



## Derrick_Y

Kept it simple tonight. Little Cater Hall in the Brebbia with 2 fingers of Lagavulin on the deck.


----------



## MarkC

Starting out with McCranie's Red Ribbon.


----------



## DSturg369

4 hours mandatory OT tonight, home just a little while ago. Ginger-honey noodles with a boiled egg and sweet tea to wash it down. I'm now comfortably enjoying the very last couple of flakes of some FVF I've had jarred since 2009. Although I do love my Burley, this stuff is mighty good. Time for a hot mug of java to accompany it.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Firedawg

Just pulled 2 flakes from a tin of Orlik's Golden Sliced and packed a nice bowl in my PreRepublic Peterson 999 Sterling Silver. Bought the tin March of last year and what a difference a year makes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I also had Orlik Golden Sliced on a walk this evening - in my dad's McIntosch Royal Indian. Perfect weather for this tobacco - most excellent.


----------



## gahdzila

I headed off to a friend's house after work for a beer - Stone Smoked Porter. I wanted something big with latakia to pair with it, and chose C&D Billy Bud. It turned out to be a _fantastic_ pairing! I'm back home now, and wanted a little extra vitamin N, and chose Royal Yacht. Unfortunately, my taste buds are apparently still overwhelmed from the big smokey beer and big smokey latakia, and I'm really not picking up the nuances....nonetheless, I'm still enjoying it ipe:


----------



## MarkC

McConnell Oriental in my Altinok New Horizons 135 meer.


----------



## DSturg369

Another late night at the office. Waiting for leftover meatloaf to heat up a little and enjoying some Red Rapparee in a Grabow Duke. I've burned through half a tin of this stuff and it gets better with every puff... Thanks so much Dan!


----------



## Eric_H

I just finished off the last of my free sample of 'three blind moose' by 4noggins. It was quite a nice aromatic smoke if kept cool and smoked slow. 

Now, I do have a bit of an issue. I'm 100% out of tobacco and the last order I placed is at least a week away from my door!


----------



## DSturg369

Eric_H said:


> Now, I do have a bit of an issue. I'm 100% out of tobacco and the last order I placed is at least a week away from my door!


Try a few OTC's and find one or two you like. Most can be found easily at gas stations, drug stores, grocery stores, and places like WalMart.


----------



## MarkC

I've been sampling Peter Stokkbye's English Oriental Supreme, courtesy of Moe, and I've got to say this one is just plain weird. I mean, when I get lakeland from a Gawith, Hoggarth blend, I'm not surprised, but from this, I was stunned. I had to run to tobaccoreview.com just to see if maybe Moe had mislabled the bag, but sure enough, it's right. It's a good thing you sent a big sample, Moe; my first reaction was distinctively negative, but I'm starting to warm to it.


----------



## laloin

smoking some FVF in my no named bent Dublin. Yummy stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yet again, the PA/5Bros blend in my forever-stemmed cob. Now about 70% of the Five Brothers since I'm having to ration what little PA I have left - do I see a tub in my near future?

Just realized that although I'm still only 48 years old, in Korean age I'm 50. Just about to codger stage, huh? 
Bring on the PA...

ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Wait..what? I though codger stage was seventy! This explains why popular music is starting to annoy the sh*t out of me...

Opening Night.


----------



## DSturg369

Well Hot Digity! .. I found a pouch of Carter Hall on the drive into work on Wednesday! :woohoo:

PA is no where to be found at my local drop-ins so I guess it's TAD in the beginning stages setting in. 

My MM's sure appreciate an "old friend".


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> I've been sampling Peter Stokkbye's English Oriental Supreme, courtesy of Moe, and I've got to say this one is just plain weird. I mean, when I get lakeland from a Gawith, Hoggarth blend, I'm not surprised, but from this, I was stunned. I had to run to tobaccoreview.com just to see if maybe Moe had mislabled the bag, but sure enough, it's right. It's a good thing you sent a big sample, Moe; my first reaction was distinctively negative, but I'm starting to warm to it.


Mark! You are correct; English Oriental Supreme is a weird tobacco-I really don't know how to classify it.:ask: For the last week I have been smoking the same tobacco first in my cobs and then in my briars and I was shocked to find that the same tobaccos in my briars tasted better than in my cobs; I tried a variety of cobs and briars but the results were the same.:noidea: I have gotten to the point where I have shelved my cobs in preference for my briars. This evening I had a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in a Straight Small Yello Honey Cured Bulldog Briar followed by a bowl of SG Navy Flake in a Freehand Dr. Grabow Viscount.p As usual I was digging thru my stash and saw the Chocolate Flake and it exuded that beautiful cocoa flavor that "hit the spot". The SG Navy Flake has really grown on me; initially I had only experience PS Navy Flake, but Mr. Moo sent me a sample of SG Navy Flake and I have been a fan ever since.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## gahdzila

:der: Just realized I forgot to post here last night. I enjoyed some Penzance in the 4 Dot, followed by some PA in a cob.



ProbateGeek said:


> Yet again, the PA/5Bros blend in my forever-stemmed cob. Now about 70% of the Five Brothers since I'm having to ration what little PA I have left - do I see a tub in my near future?
> 
> Just realized that although I'm still only 48 years old, in Korean age I'm 50. Just about to codger stage, huh?
> Bring on the PA...
> 
> ipe:


I've heard the tubs are better! I've only smoked PA from a pouch so far, but I found a 7 ounce tub locally and snagged it, so I'll be trying it out soon. The 7 ounce tub is apparently an anomaly, as this was the first time I'd seen one and I've only seen 14 ounce tubs online!

How do you like that 5 Brothers? Pretty good stuff, huh? :hungry:

I'm only 37 myself, but sometimes I feel like I'm getting awfully close to codger status! Like Mark, popular music has annoyed me for years! Sitting out here on my lawn this morning, I'm itching for some loud and annoying kids to would walk by so I can throw rocks and call them "young whipper snappers!". In order to acheive full codger status, I believe one has to learn to play golf and wear those loud plaid golf pants first...so I guess I'm safe for now.


----------



## Nachman

Cliff, is that seven ounce tub metal or plastic? I remember eight ounce metal ones quite a while back (when the big ones were a pound), but have never seen a half sized plastic one.


----------



## gahdzila

Nick, it's plastic. It looks exactly like the current 14 ounce tubs, just smaller.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> How do you like that 5 Brothers? Pretty good stuff, huh? :hungry:


Yes, it's a very "bright" smoke, and certainly provides the NicoFiber[SUP]©[/SUP] needed to maintain that healthy level of brain activity and clarity.

I feel a bit guilty though, using the free shipping code at CI to get this mailed to me for $2.99 total:










Was that wrong? p


----------



## gahdzila

Nah! They put the free shipping codes out there to use, don't they? If they weren't netting an overall profit, they'd tighten down on the free ship codes. Even if they lost money on your order, they came out ahead - you got something you liked for a great price, and you'll probably be back to buy more, so they gained a future customer!

I'm hitting the GLP Jackknife Ready Rubbed again tonight. I'm enjoying this blend quite a bit! I should be ready to post my review in a few days!


----------



## mcgreggor57

gahdzila said:


> In order to acheive full codger status, I believe one has to learn to play golf and wear those loud plaid golf pants first...so I guess I'm safe for now.


Ouch  Finished what was left in the cob: CB/PA mixture.

I saw one of those vinyl lunch tote/coolers left over from our garage sale and decided to re-purpose it as a case for all things pipe. 2 cobs, a briar, several pouches of tobacco, cleaners, tool and lighters now all in one place in the car. It's strictly function over form but easily holds the basics for my commuting.


----------



## Derrick_Y

4 noggins Chipman Hill in the new Savinelli


----------



## ProbateGeek

Derrick_Y said:


> 4 noggins Chipman Hill in the new Savinelli


Derrick, new pipes are photoworthy, even if uglier than sin. p


----------



## DSturg369

After work relaxation with CH in a MM Country Gent.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> :In order to acheive full codger status, I believe one has to learn to play golf and wear those loud plaid golf pants first...so I guess I'm safe for now.


I'm safe forever; I never could get the hang of that hole with the windmill...

Opening Night again to start the evening.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I believe one has to learn to play golf and wear those loud plaid golf pants first...so I guess I'm safe for now.


Horseshoes and blue jeans overalls work, too.


----------



## Andrewdk

It's cold as a witch's teet out but as it's Friday I was determined to enjoy the pairing of good whiskey and tobacco. SG Balkan flake in a Dr G with a nip of Jamesons. Been ages since I had some good Blakan smoke, a few flakes left then a year old tin of Blue Mountain is getting cracked open.


----------



## MarkC

Breaking in a new pipe with GLP Montgomery.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Exhausted Rooster in a Straight Rusticated No Name 1/2 Apple followed by a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in a Straight Tall Rusticated Dr. Grabow Starfire.p The Exhausted Rooster was especially delicious this evening and the Skiff Mixture followed up nicely.:thumb: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew which created an enjoyable evening.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

finished off a bowl of LNF, my goto when I can't decide what I want to smoke out my tall chimmy billard no name bent. Nothing left but a fine gray ash and some bits of dottie. Still trying to get rid of the ghost of Latakia. When I made the mistake of smoking Frog Morton out of said pipe. I need some burley cube me thinks 
troy


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of a Va/Bur/Perique blend, don't know what it is, since it was a sample sent to me. By a puffer who's left us. Smoked in my French made Calabasa pipe. Yummy fruit notes, one puff, and chocolate notes the next, with the Perique peeking up every soo often to remind me, Hey don't forget bout me hehehhe.
troy


----------



## Eric_H

I just had my first Latakia blend tonight; the highly recommended Frog Morton. 

WOW

Admittedly, I had not gone into this with an open mind, the tin smelled like a smoked gym sock and I expected it to taste similar. Much to my surprise the flavor was shockingly pleasant, difficult to describe but pleasant. After finishing the first bowl I packed myself a second and enjoyed that one even more. I only have the one lat blend in my cellar (the rest are aeros and Virginia blends) so I think Frog Morton is going to get quite the workout in the next few weeks.

Are other Lat blends so easy smoking? I never got any bite or a tickle in my nose and I was smoking this wonderful blend for over an hour.


----------



## laloin

Eric_H said:


> I just had my first Latakia blend tonight; the highly recommended Frog Morton.
> 
> WOW
> 
> Admittedly, I had not gone into this with an open mind, the tin smelled like a smoked gym sock and I expected it to taste similar. Much to my surprise the flavor was shockingly pleasant, difficult to describe but pleasant. After finishing the first bowl I packed myself a second and enjoyed that one even more. I only have the one lat blend in my cellar (the rest are aeros and Virginia blends) so I think Frog Morton is going to get quite the workout in the next few weeks.
> 
> Are other Lat blends so easy smoking? I never got any bite or a tickle in my nose and I was smoking this wonderful blend for over an hour.


if you like Frog Morton, you ought to try Frog Morton across the Pond. that's made with syria lat. I prefer syria lat over the other Latakia. 
As for me I had a nice bowl of Bulleye in my GBD Canadian Tap, nice smoke. But I'm starting to think Bulleye out of the bag needs some age. Maybe just me heh
troy


----------



## MarkC

I think the Frog Morton series does have a reputation for easy smoking that not all lat blends share. But you know you're going to check them out anyway! 

I'm finishing a bowl of HOTW from last night when I popped the tin. I swear, I can't go a month without smoking this stuff. If this was as hard to find as Hamborger Veermaster, I'd be in a padded cell...


----------



## laloin

I'm finishing a bowl of HOTW from last night when I popped the tin. I swear, I can't go a month without smoking this stuff. If this was as hard to find as Hamborger Veermaster, I'd be in a padded cell..
don't remind me, I'd be in the Loony farm if I lacked my Escudo hah


----------



## gahdzila

GLP Jackknife RR again. Fantastic stuff. Definitely cellar-worthy.


----------



## Eric_H

laloin said:


> if you like Frog Morton, you ought to try Frog Morton across the Pond. that's made with syria lat. I prefer syria lat over the other Latakia.
> As for me I had a nice bowl of Bulleye in my GBD Canadian Tap, nice smoke. But I'm starting to think Bulleye out of the bag needs some age. Maybe just me heh
> troy


Thanks for the tip, I will make sure to include it on my next order.

Oh, and I'm loading a bowl of 1Q up for tonight.


----------



## MarkC

I'm starting the night with a bowl of Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend from '09. I had a bowl last night, and it was a very strange experience. The first third of the pipe was a boring, generic balkan blend. Nothing bad, just 'yeah, okay; what's the point?" Then all of a sudden the orientals exploded and it was like smoking cloves and brown sugar. I looked for a ham in the bowl, but no luck.

Tonight's doesn't seem to be exploding with anything, though. I wonder if I just hit a clump of one oriental or another that wasn't mixed in well.


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of LNF in my tall chimmney italian billard. the bowl is perfect for flakes. I need to smoke a bowl of burley next. my pallet feels likes it been shredded 
troy


----------



## DSturg369

No surprises here... PA in a MM Legend. Already have a Dr Grabow Royal Duke loaded up with Red Rapperee for the next smoke. Glad to be home from work and relaxing.


----------



## laloin

let me guess something with sweet ice tea. Right Dale 
you must go through gallons of the stuff hahahah


----------



## DSturg369

I make 2 or 3 gallons every week, and more if it's really hot.


----------



## laloin

whats the basic recipe. I remember a gallon of water, and 12 bags of Lipton tea


----------



## DSturg369

What I do... And please, it HAS to be Luzianne Tea if you want the best (IMHO)...

- 1 Gallon of Spring Water
- 4 Family size tea bags or 7 regular size
- 2 cups sugar

Wash out your coffee pot well. 
Fill to capacity as if to make a full pot.... Directly from the gallon jug.
Use an empty filter in the basket.
Put the tea bags in the empty pot.
Turn it of, let the water pass through.
Leave the warmer on for at least 2 hours.
Let the tea sit for 6 more hours. 8 total is perfect.
Put the sugar in a heat proof container... a 4 cup measuring cup is perfect.
Pour enough of the tea to dissolve the sugar.
Pour sugar/tea mix back into the water jug with remaining water.
Shake well.
Place in the fridge and chill for a few hours.
Serve over ice and enjoy.
Smoking materials sold separately.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Kind of behind getting on the computer. Business has been real slow for me lately so I started working construction on Monday. 10 hour days in the sun and heat is knocking this 22 year desk monkey on his ass. But last night I had mustered enough energy on the drive home to enjoy a nice bowl of trout stream in the Jeantet for the drive


----------



## MarkC

DSturg369 said:


> Place in the fridge and chill for a few hours.
> Serve over ice and enjoy.


I always enjoyed that first glass before chilling; something about hearing the ice cubes exploding, I guess...


----------



## DanR

My grandfather always cooked his on the stove in a small pot that he had dedicated to iced tea makin. I've tried to replicate it, but without success. Something to do with 70 years experience I guess...


----------



## Nachman

Dale, have you ever tried Boswells Sweet Tea tobacco. It has a sugar and lemon topping. Not too goopy like some aromatics.


----------



## Beebo

Nachman said:


> Dale, have you ever tried Boswells Sweet Tea tobacco. It has a sugar and lemon topping. Not too goopy like some aromatics.


I got my hands on both the Sweet tea blend, and the Vanilla creme blends, somehow a while back. I remember I loved them. I Loved the vanilla creme so much I have what looks to be a little less than a bowl left in a jar on the "Special" shelf of my baccy cabinet. For comparison sake the empty sweet tea jar is on the "really good" shelf 
I think I'm going to have to get some more of both quite soon. Thanks for reminding me about this stuff.


----------



## karatekyle

Texas Tea is a good one too. Suuuuper sweet though.


----------



## Eric_H

I'm going with McCelland 'Ashton Blend' Brindle Flake tonight. Is this a recreation of a previously discontinued blend?


----------



## mcgreggor57

Tonight was my maiden smoke of the newly restored Wally Frank. I grabbed one of the first jars and ended up packing a bowl of Purple Cow. Yep, it's official. I do not like this stuff, although the pipe smoked wonderful. From the onset all I could taste was soap. Maybe I'm just not a Latika guy yet? Maybe the soapy taste has nothing to do with the Lat? (See, this is why us noobs need a tasting wheel  ) 

I enjoy Dunhill Nightcap, so I'm not sure what's different about PC. Come to think of it, I wasn't too fond of Cornell & Diehl's Squadron leader either. Then I thought that perhaps it was C & D stuff except that I really like their First Responder. All a part of the learning process. I moved the Purple Cow to the back and will re-visit it at a later date.


----------



## gahdzila

mcgreggor57 said:


> Tonight was my maiden smoke of the newly restored Wally Frank. I grabbed one of the first jars and ended up packing a bowl of Purple Cow. Yep, it's official. I do not like this stuff, although the pipe smoked wonderful. From the onset all I could taste was soap. Maybe I'm just not a Latika guy yet? Maybe the soapy taste has nothing to do with the Lat? (See, this is why us noobs need a tasting wheel  )
> 
> I enjoy Dunhill Nightcap, so I'm not sure what's different about PC. Come to think of it, I wasn't too fond of Cornell & Diehl's Squadron leader either. Then I thought that perhaps it was C & D stuff except that I really like their First Responder. All a part of the learning process. I moved the Purple Cow to the back and will re-visit it at a later date.


Purple Cow is a little weird. I couldn't quite put my finger on what it was about it. Maybe the orientals, I dunno. It took me a LONG time to finish the tin. I liked it ok, but I would really have to be in the mood for it. I probably won't buy more. It just seemed like Billy Bud watered down and not as good. You might prefer its big brother Billy Bud...ole Billy is a favorite of mine.

Squadron Leader is actually a Sam Gaiwith blend, not C&D. I've got a tin or two, but still haven't tried this one myself.

I am having another C&D blend tonight, Bayou Morning Flake. Great stuff, puts hair on your chest! :mrgreen: I like it enough that I bought 8 ounces last month during the P&C C&D special.


----------



## mcgreggor57

gahdzila said:


> Squadron Leader is actually a Sam Gaiwith blend, not C&D. I've got a tin or two, but still haven't tried this one myself.
> 
> .


Doh!

It might just end up being a baccy I don't care for and nothing more. I'll keep an eye out for some Billy Budd to round out my next order. Thanks Clifford.


----------



## mike t

i'm sitting here smokin a bowl of lbf in my ardor 2010 fantasy pipe, listening to the wife scream and holler about the thunder and heat game. i'm about 10 minutes from downtown okc and my gosh the whole city is going nuts! 1 place is charging 50.00 to park. the atmosphere is exciting though


----------



## MarkC

Meh. I used to live in Seattle, and yes, I'm still bitter. 

Starting out with GLP Montgomery tonight.


----------



## DSturg369

A "tea" tobacco sounds very interesting... Although the lemon part I can do without. The true test to determine if someone is a Yank or a Reb is to check their glass of tea for lemon wedges. uke:


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of something Va/Bur/Perique. don't know the name of the blend. smoked in my Camoy straight billard. it's a great smoker, but it has a huge bowl. mostly getting some chocolate notes from the burley, some sweetness of Virginia and some peppery notes from the Perique, depending on when the hot ash hits unburn tobacco heheh
troy


----------



## gahdzila

A veritable cornucopia for me tonight! I haven't smoked this big huge Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a while, and I haven't smoked Peterson Irish Flake in a while, and was in the mood for both of them. Well...this pipe would easily hold 3 flakes of IF, and I can't handle that much IF at once. So....one flake of IF, cube cut, as I usually do. Mixed it up in the growing pile of dried out PPP (some 5 Brothers, Sterling Millionaire, a smattering of Stonehaven, and perhaps a couple of other things that I've dropped over the last couple of days), and packed the pipe...it wasn't quite enough, so I topped it off with some Sir Walter Raleigh. It's quite a tasty smorgasbord!! Too bad I'll never be able to duplicate it!


----------



## DSturg369

Giving the MM's a break tonight... Had some PA in a Medico Cavalier earlier, now on to more PA in a Dr G Viscount bent.


----------



## DanR

Watched Sherlock Holmes (the Downey version) on TV tonight for the umpteenth time. Still a good flick, even when you know what's about to happen next. 

I'm finishing off a bowl of Long Golden Flake in my Dunhill billiard and then off to bed.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I thoroughly enjoyed the last of the Long Golden Flake from Bryan tonight.


----------



## Scott W.

Earlier it was FVF in my Wiebe blowfish and tonight, nightcap in my Nording freehand while in vherf


----------



## Desertlifter

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake....times 2. Then vherf crashed for me.


----------



## laloin

finished off some LNF in my Mr G straight billard. the bowl is small soo makes for a nice flake pipe. Unlike my Camoy which has a huge bowl. Yummy Yummy as always


----------



## Eric_H

I had guests tonight so I selected Lane 1Q. As I suspected everyone thought the aroma was pleasant which is important IMO for a social smoke around non-smokers.


----------



## gahdzila

Desertlifter said:


> GH Bob's Chocolate Flake


How did you like it? I actually thought Ennerdale was better!

I'm in a VaPer mood tonight. I'm finishing off a bowl of SG St James Flake, and am gonna follow it up with some Escudo.


----------



## DSturg369

Been smoking all my briars today. Last was PA in a Thermofilter pot. Next up is a blend called Chuck's Wagon in a Brewster billiard.


----------



## DanR

Tonight, I'm enjoying a big bowl of Tilbury. It's been awhile since I've had this one. I broke my 8oz bag into two jars - one for aging and another for smoking now. While this bowl doesn't have much age yet, it's still a very nice smoke!


----------



## Nachman

Dan, can you compare Tilbury to some other tobacco, or give us an idea of your impressions? I have been thinking about trying it. Is it at alll similar to Royal Yacht?


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> Dan, can you compare Tilbury to some other tobacco, or give us an idea of your impressions? I have been thinking about trying it. Is it at alll similar to Royal Yacht?


No, it's different than Royal Yacht. I dont have any open at the moment, but it reminds me more of Old Gowrie.

I'll send you a small sample in an envelope.


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> No, it's different than Royal Yacht. I dont have any open at the moment, but it reminds me more of Old Gowrie.
> 
> I'll send you a small sample in an envelope.


I appreciate the offer, but I was just trying to decide whether to add some to the next order. I already have several tobaccos waiting for me to try. I buy them and then just keep smoking the same four or five over and over again, so the new ones get neglected.


----------



## MarkC

I would compare it to Orlik Golden Sliced with the Stonehaven "champagne" added.
Of course, this should be taken with a grain of salt; I haven't smoked OGS in about a year, I think, and it's been even longer for Stonehaven.


----------



## DSturg369

Having some Five Brothers in a Willard straight Pot... Stinger still intact. Sweet tea accompanying.


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking a bowl of Opening Night while putting off an important vacation week tradition: the inspection and reorganization of the tobacco cabinet. Somewhere around forty pounds it became a bit of a chore...


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> I'm smoking a bowl of Opening Night while putting off an important vacation week tradition: the inspection and reorganization of the tobacco cabinet. Somewhere around forty pounds it became a bit of a chore...


Ok, I thought _I_ was crazy, and I'm right around 8 lbs LOL. 40 pounds is a lot of baccy!

I'm having another bowl of SG 1792 Flake tonight. Apparently this stuff needs a LOT of drying time. That seems to be the norm for the other SG flakes I've tried, but this one seems worse than FVF or St James Flake. I set a flake out for 40 minutes or so before sparking it tonight, and it's still hard to keep lit. I'm not giving up on it yet, though. The flavor is....very different. I wouldn't call it a new favorite yet, but I'm enjoying it. I'm enjoying the nic whallop from it as well. Stout stuff!


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> I'm having another bowl of SG 1792 Flake tonight. Apparently this stuff needs a LOT of drying time. That seems to be the norm for the other SG flakes I've tried, but this one seems worse than FVF or St James Flake. I set a flake out for 40 minutes or so before sparking it tonight, and it's still hard to keep lit. I'm not giving up on it yet, though. The flavor is....very different. I wouldn't call it a new favorite yet, but I'm enjoying it. I'm enjoying the nic whallop from it as well. Stout stuff!


I've always struggled with 1792. I like it, but it's such a hassle that I rarely reach for it.

Billy Budd for me tonight, in my McCarter Natural Billiard. It's starting to show some nice coloring.


----------



## MarkC

I managed to get everything out of the cabinet and onto the bed (I'm going to need a bigger bed...), but then I realized I hadn't had a bowl of Presbyterian Mixture in over a year, so...


----------



## DSturg369

Red Rapparee in my own personally carved pipe. It's great to be home... Rough day.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Savinelli 606 EX.ipe: I was digging thru my stash and came across the Navy Flake which I haven't smoked in nearly a year. I brought out my big pipe, folded and stuffed the bottom half and rubbed out the tobacco for the top half.:hippie: I let my Navy Flake dry out in the pipe for 4 hours. I sipped on my pipe for 21/2 hours enjoying this delicious tobacco. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


> Ok, I thought _I_ was crazy, and I'm right around 8 lbs LOL. 40 pounds is a lot of baccy!
> 
> I'm having another bowl of SG 1792 Flake tonight. Apparently this stuff needs a LOT of drying time. That seems to be the norm for the other SG flakes I've tried, but this one seems worse than FVF or St James Flake. I set a flake out for 40 minutes or so before sparking it tonight, and it's still hard to keep lit. I'm not giving up on it yet, though. The flavor is....very different. I wouldn't call it a new favorite yet, but I'm enjoying it. I'm enjoying the nic whallop from it as well. Stout stuff!


your not crazy cliff,
I'm sitting on 15 lbs of tobacco now. ya know I have at least a pound of 1792 and I have yet to smoke it. I think I need to change that sometime soonish
right after I give this G&H blend a try. Not soo overwelming in the flowers cliff. you sure you sent me the right stuff?
troy


----------



## gahdzila

laloin said:


> your not crazy cliff,
> I'm sitting on 15 lbs of tobacco now. ya know I have at least a pound of 1792 and I have yet to smoke it. I think I need to change that sometime soonish
> right after I give this G&H blend a try. Not soo overwelming in the flowers cliff. you sure you sent me the right stuff?
> troy


The Bob's Chocolate I sent? Hmm. You're right, it's not overwhelmingly flowery. But for me, it seemed like the flowery-ness really clashed against the Latakia and chocolate. Ennerdale had a stronger floral note, but the flavors seemed more melded and cohesive. Does that make sense?


----------



## karatekyle

MarkC said:


> I managed to get everything out of the cabinet and onto the bed (I'm going to need a bigger bed...), but then I realized I hadn't had a bowl of Presbyterian Mixture in over a year, so...


Once a year? Shouldn't it be called Catholic Mixture then?

No offense to any Catholics, just foolin' around :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

karatekyle said:


> Once a year? Shouldn't it be called Catholic Mixture then?


As a Catholic, I love a good Catholic joke (come on, we're easy targets) - but I don't get this one.

As for 1792 Flake, I love it. I generally rub the hell out of it, twice, then let it dry under a lamp for a half hour or more. Can't seem to get it too dry. I'm a fast puffer, but the 1792 has never bitten me yet.


----------



## RupturedDuck

ProbateGeek said:


> As a Catholic, I love a good Catholic joke (come on, we're easy targets) - but I don't get this one.


It would have clicked better if Mark smoked Presbyterian Mixture twice a year...Kyle was referring to the Easter and Christmas Catholics, also known as CEOs (Christmas and Easter Only).

RD


----------



## karatekyle

RupturedDuck said:


> It would have clicked better if Mark smoked Presbyterian Mixture twice a year...Kyle was referring to the Easter and Christmas Catholics, also known as CEOs (Christmas and Easter Only).
> 
> RD


:lol:

Yeah, that was what I was trying for. My mother grew up Catholic, she's got some real good zingers.

Terry, does prepping 1792 that way help the burn a bit? I have such a struggle getting the stuff going.


----------



## Commander Quan

Kyle I rub 1792 out a lot, and like it pretty dry. It's not quite shag, but it's pretty close.

Yesterday I broke in the new Tinsky with some Capstan









While I fired up the new Weber Smokey Mountain for it's inaugural smoke


----------



## hardcz

looks like a mighty fine time there Derrick


----------



## Commander Quan

It was torture let me tell you.


----------



## MarkC

The sacrifices you make... 

Starting the day with HOTW.


----------



## DanR

I had a little bit of University Flake left from my blind taster with Desertlifter. I'm enjoying it in a new pipe I just got off the bay, an unsmoked Radice Silk Cut Billiard. I haven't taken a picture yet, but I'll share soon. It's a great looking pipe, and it's smoking great!


----------



## gahdzila

Polishing off the Jackknife RR. Outstanding!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Commander Quan said:


> Kyle I rub 1792 out a lot, and like it pretty dry. It's not quite shag, but it's pretty close.
> 
> Yesterday I broke in the new Tinsky with some Capstan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I fired up the new Weber Smokey Mountain for it's inaugural smoke


Derrick! I have had a terrible time with 1792; a few times it is exquisite while most times it is dismal!:doh: This tobacco continues to perplex me; how can a tobacco be so great one day and bad the next? I must admit that I am constantly tinkering with this tobacco.:ranger:


----------



## ProbateGeek

karatekyle said:


> Terry, does prepping 1792 that way help the burn a bit? I have such a struggle getting the stuff going.


Yup. I've never had a problem with it - that, Ennderdale and Kendal Kentucky I like quite dry. Even if still a flake, it's never been a tough one for me to keep lit.

Now, who had to go and mention University Flake? I'm looking...


----------



## gahdzila

Hey, guys! I appreciate all the advice on 1792! Sounds like fully rubbing it out and giving it plenty of time to dry is the way to go! I'll remember for next time.

For now, it's Penzance in the 4 Dot bent dublin. I'm pondering the HTF stuff now. I can't help but wonder where the tipping point is. As new to this as I am, I've got a pound of Stonehaven cellared, and half a pound of Penzance. Do I need more? Absolutely not! Stonehaven is probably my all time favorite tobacco....even so, I don't smoke it every day, or even once a week. Penzance is definitely growing on me, I'd probably put it in my top 10 but not in my top 5. Nonetheless, when I recently came across the opportunity to snag a pound of each, I jumped at the chance. Why? Obvious - who knows when I'll get the chance to buy more?!?!?

So...where's the tipping point? When does one reach the point where he says, "you know what? It might not fall into my lap for another 6 months, or even a year....but I'm gonna skip this one.". When do _I_ reach _my_ tipping point? Moreover, when does the majority of the market reach that point? That's the _real_ question.....and that's when this stuff will stop being so HTF, I suppose.

One would think it can't be that far away for Stonehaven, Penzance and FVF, considering how much is cellared at tobaccocellar.com.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I had stonehaven that I liked better than penzance. But stonehaven takes time where penzance is great raw. I just keep buying a pound of each or whatever I can when the opprotunity arises.


----------



## False Cast

I enjoyed a bowl of 18 month old 5100 in my favorite cob tonight -- beautiful weather, too.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> So...where's the tipping point? When does one reach the point where he says, "you know what? It might not fall into my lap for another 6 months, or even a year....but I'm gonna skip this one.". When do _I_ reach _my_ tipping point? Moreover, when does the majority of the market reach that point? That's the _real_ question.....and that's when this stuff will stop being so HTF, I suppose.
> 
> One would think it can't be that far away for Stonehaven, Penzance and FVF, considering how much is cellared at tobaccocellar.com.


I'll be honest, I wrote off FVF quite a while back. Of the HTF tobaccos, that and Hamborger Veermaster are the only ones I'm a big fan of, but I just got tired of the chase, the waitlists, etc. Of course, this means I only have one tin of FVF left, so don't be surprised if I launch into a psychotic episode next time it's available, screaming "it's my turn now, m*****f*****; back off!!!" (Fortunately, the Veermaster is never around anywhere from U.S. vendors, so it can't really be labeled HTF; it's just F for "forget it". I don't understand why Dan Tobacco has it available on their website, in tins and bulk, but we can't get it here. Any of you reps of online companies are more than welcome to explain it to me, please!)


----------



## DSturg369

The weekend has officially began! Woot! :woohoo:

My shift gets relieved at 00:00 hours Midnight and we stay until 00:30 hours for turnover and paperwork. I had everything ready to go and was counting down the last few minutes... 23:58 hours we get a Code Red (Fire Alarm). :frusty: No actual fire but a power surge instead caused the alarm - Cause was a bad master breaker. So... an extra hour and a ton of additional paperwork. 

But it's over, home now, and thoroughly enjoying some Red Rapparee and the company of an old friend, my MM Country Gentleman. Life as it's supposed to be. 

Wishing everyone a great weekend ahead!


----------



## RupturedDuck

MarkC said:


> I'll be honest, I wrote off FVF quite a while back. Of the HTF tobaccos, that and Hamborger Veermaster are the only ones I'm a big fan of, but I just got tired of the chase, the waitlists, etc. Of course, this means I only have one tin of FVF left, so don't be surprised if I launch into a psychotic episode next time it's available, screaming "it's my turn now, m*****f*****; back off!!!" (Fortunately, the Veermaster is never around anywhere from U.S. vendors, so it can't really be labeled HTF; it's just F for "forget it". I don't understand why Dan Tobacco has it available on their website, in tins and bulk, but we can't get it here. Any of you reps of online companies are more than welcome to explain it to me, please!)


DAN Tobacco's Old Ironsides just up and disappeared also. Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.

RD


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> I just got tired of the chase, the waitlists, etc.


I agree with you. I'm not sweating about it, I don't hunt hard, I don't chase, I'm not scouring ebay, and I absolutely refuse to overpay****. Each time I bought a HTF (except for this time), I just happened to be surfing Puff when one of those "OMG, XYZ has XYZ in stock!!!!!" threads popped up...,right place, right time kinda thing. In this last case, I was emailing a vendor about an unrelated issue, and just thought I'd ask, since I was emailing them anyway, BTW, got any Stoney or Penzance? and the answer was two bags each for you...again, just luck of the draw. Maybe I'm just lucky :mrgreen:

Anywho...more Penzance tonight. I *had* to finish this jar off tonight, since my order came in today, and I had to jar it up. TAD is becoming a mess. Every single jar I own is once again full of tobacco. Last time this happened, I said I wasn't going to buy anymore jars. Nonetheless, I bought another dozen jelly jars last week in anticipation of this order, and *still* had to finish off a jar tonight so I could fill it back up again. I must resist! No more opening any tins till I clear out some more jars! And no more buying anymore jars!!!!

Addendum: ****Of course, that's easy to say when I'm sitting on a couple of pounds of my fav's. Who knows, I may go crazy when my stocks get low LOL.


----------



## MarkC

Damn, Gabriel; are you sure that dog doesn't have webbed feet? (No, still no glasses...)

Finished off a tin of GLP Cairo to start the smoking day; I'll probably go with Presbyterian Mixture next in my freshly cleaned Puff meer. (Yes, I actually accomplished something this week! )


----------



## gahdzila

Last night's 1792 flake smoked much better - fully rubbed out and left out to dry for an hour. 

Tonight, it's Escudo in the Grabow Big Pipe. ipe:


----------



## DSturg369

Five Brothers in a MM Legend for my first "home from work" smoke. Fried bologna with an egg on a toasted bagel (yes, runny yoke) and sweet tea accompanying.


----------



## MarkC

I folded and stuffed a flake of FVF into my Stanwell 63 this morning and am now enjoying the fruits of my labor...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> I folded and stuffed a flake of FVF into my Stanwell 63 this morning and am now enjoying the fruits of my labor...


But that's your last tin of FVF!! Are you going to have withdraw, when that tin is gone?
As for me my usually goto flake of LNF in my bend Dublin. Musketballed, tight fit, but it smoked great


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> But that's your last tin of FVF!!


Yeah, that's why next time it's around I'm fighting for every tin! 
I thought I could give it up, but this is the one Hannibal sent me that's almost four years old, and I'm afraid it's just a bit too much for my junkie brain to deal with...


----------



## karatekyle

DSturg369 said:


> Five Brothers in a MM Legend for my first "home from work" smoke. Fried bologna with an egg on a toasted bagel (yes, runny yoke) and sweet tea accompanying.


Someone needs to break the 2k barrier on your RG for that! Mmmm!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

^^^ handled!


----------



## karatekyle

Contrabass Bry said:


> ^^^ handled!


And now someone needs to RG Bryan for helping.

It seems I've been a little too loose with the RG canon lately, I can't hit anyone! :lol:


----------



## False Cast

I've rubbed out some 1792 and I'll spark it up in a 1/2 bent briar made by a local guy. Maybe I'll try the musket ball method.


----------



## mcgreggor57

karatekyle said:


> And now someone needs to RG Bryan for helping.
> 
> It seems I've been a little too loose with the RG canon lately, I can't hit anyone! :lol:


Got him. Tonight found a house blend VaPer in the Country Gentleman. I wasn't in the mood for anything in particular and this covered it nicely LOL


----------



## DanR

Stoney in my Radice Billiard. It's too late to be this hot out. I need a breeze to kick up!


----------



## Beebo

karatekyle said:


> And now someone needs to RG Bryan for helping.
> 
> It seems I've been a little too loose with the RG canon lately, I can't hit anyone! :lol:


Handled!


----------



## Beebo

mcgreggor57 said:


> Got him. Tonight found a house blend VaPer in the Country Gentleman. I wasn't in the mood for anything in particular and this covered it nicely LOL


Handled Gregg for his help as well. RG blastin' tonight for me.


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks guys! Tonight's backy is Five Brothers in a MM Legend, paired with sweet tea.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Getting ready to sign off for the day when an email comes in saying we need to present a breakdown of a certain issue to the CFO, asap. No worries, load up the Sav Autograph with some LTF, and put together a Whiskey (Maker's Mark) Sour (I work from home, and it is after five dammit!) and back to the grind!

Actually, now that I've ignored the LTF for a few weeks without showing it of the courtesy of moving it to a jar, I'm enjoying it a little more. Sure, it is crunchy packing, but I think it is a little richer than fresh from the B&M.

RD


----------



## mcgreggor57

Thanks Josh! Carter Hall for the ride home. I was wanting a nice mild smoke to tide me over until my evening cigar. It did not disappoint, nor did the PDR.


----------



## gahdzila

Me and a friend from work headed to Hooters for some wings and beer tonight, then back to his place for more beer...and some premium tobacco, of course! I've tried to push him towards pipes by bombing him a cob and some samples, but he's a die hard cigar guy, and it never caught on. He loves the smell of my pipes, but prefers cigars himself.

He had (I think....his usual) a Cigar Factory New Orleans Número Dos. It's a locally rolled medium-full maduro wrap toro. I've been puffing Dunhill Royal Yacht in the Irish Seconds big bent billiard. Now that I'm home, I'm pretty full, so I opted for something a little lighter, a butter pecan aro...not bad!

As for beers - we had Blue Moon at Hooters. Back at his house, we had Leinenkugel Summer Shandy followed by Killians Irish Red. Now I'm having a Wild Blue, a blueberry flavored beer. To me, the blueberry topping is so strong that it almost tastes more like a wine than a beer. Not bad at all, as long as you know what you're in for when you crack it. Plenty stout at 8% abv!!!


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> Now I'm having a Wild Blue, a blueberry flavored beer. To me, the blueberry topping is so strong that it almost tastes more like a wine than a beer. Not bad at all, as long as you know what you're in for when you crack it. Plenty stout at 8% abv!!!


That's probably the problem I have with such beers; my brain is expecting Milwaukee, and I'm getting Bordeaux.
On the other hand, I'm certainly happy with the beer market today and have no nostalgia for my early days, when people thought my Moosehead was exotic...

Smoking HOTW in a Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## houncer

Tonight I am trying Irish Oak mixed with some Macbaren Vanilla Cream. Trying out some different ways to smoke Irish Oak as I prepare for my Monthly Poll review.


----------



## gahdzila

Arrrrgh!!! Shiver me timbers! That's a lot of latakia there, Cornell & Diehl!

Pirate Kake in the LePeltier. Good stuff!


----------



## mcgreggor57

More OTC for the ride home - Half & Half. 

I've got a 6:30 tee time in the morning and the temps are supposed to hit triple digits again. Only 18 holes for me Saturday. Since the bride will be at work, I plan to dedicate the rest of the morning to the pipe side of the tobacco hobby. I need to jar up some samples and still get in the JKP before the month ends :smile: plus catch up on my Sherlock Holmes reading. Rest assured, a proper bowl (or 3-4) will be enjoyed.

Have a great evening gentlemen (and ladies).


----------



## mikebjrtx

Had a bowl of Stonehaven, my wife sat out on the back porch with me and said she liked the way it smells. She says it has a chocolate smell when I am smoking and a raisen tin note. She doesn't like the tin note of Penzance.


----------



## tomchuk

Embarcadero for the second bowl out of my new Castello 4K #33 Old Antiquari. Loving this pipe.


----------



## laloin

some LNF in my bent dublin. with a mug of a Yorkshire Gold tea. the tea is pairing really well with the virginia yummy


----------



## DSturg369

Home from work and beginning my weekend.. Damn, it's still hot as ... Well, you know where.

Relaxing under the ceiling fan and the a/c with a MM Country Gentleman filled with some now re-hydrated PA from Mark's gift. Nice! :tu


----------



## MarkC

mikebjrtx said:


> She doesn't like the tin note of Penzance.


They rarely do...

HOTW for me tonight; for some reason, this tin has been full of great bowls, and I just can't stop.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> They rarely do...
> 
> HOTW for me tonight; for some reason, this tin has been full of great bowls, and I just can't stop.


Careful you might burn through your cellar of HOTW 
then what would you smoke


----------



## DSturg369

Cracked a tin of Rattray's Hal O the Wynd tonight... Complements of a DanR bomb. Thanks Dan!

This stuff is just pure tobacco goodness. Strong nic for a VA, slight pepper taste, the VA stands proud, loads and burns beautifully. 2nd bowl now and it's just wonderful in my small Willard Zulu... Perfect bowl size. :tu


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> Careful you might burn through your cellar of HOTW


Unless J&R run out, it just won't happen! Which reminds me; it _is_ time to order more!
Still on the bandwagon; good stuff, eh Dale?


----------



## DSturg369

Pipe chat today was slow but it happened, and had a good time all the same and in the Piper's vherf as well.

A thunderstorm blew through and I took a nap... 5 hours worth. Up now and enjoying some hot coffee and HOTW in a MM Country Gent. I do love Sundays.

Have a great night all!


----------



## laloin

enjoy a bowl of a homebrew tobacco in my french made calabash. it's a mixture of half rattray's black virginia and Mccllends Grand Ornitial Venjee.
my 1st batch the ratio of orinital to virginia was off, and the ornital took over the Virginia. I increased the Virginia and let the blend sit in a old C&D tin I have for 2 weeks.
can't stop puffing on this now as I type. I think I have hit on something good 
the grassish/hayish notes are blending in with the spicy sweet orinital leaf. I will savior the rest of this bowl


----------



## karatekyle

London Mixt in the Sas ruff root. Twas good!


----------



## DanR

An SG night for me. I had a bowl of FVF when I got home, and I'm enjoying some Bracken Flake now. 

FWIW, it looks as though P&C got a new shipment of SG in. No FVF, but just about everything else, including some bulk Lakelands that I've never heard of before; Lakeland Dark (kentucky), Lakeland Gold (bright virginia) and Lakeland Mixed. They also have some Christmas mixture, which I am contemplating trying. I might have to put together an order...


----------



## False Cast

Delicious Squadron Leader.


----------



## DSturg369

Just posted my review of Granger and and now onward to some Red Rapparee in a MM Legend. Feeling a little better this evening so figured it'd be fine.


----------



## houncer

Trying some FVF for the first time tonight with a cup of coffee on the porch. Loving it so far...


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Carter Hall. I think I'm in a rut LOL.


----------



## Beebo

I'm shooting for some Frog Morton on the Bayou tonight. I am toying with the idea of buying some of the coffee flavored baccy's from P&C, you know in the vein of trying new things.


----------



## DanR

Beebo said:


> I'm shooting for some Frog Morton on the Bayou tonight. I am toying with the idea of buying some of the coffee flavored baccy's from P&C, you know in the vein of trying new things.


You might as well. Coffee flavor could be interesting in a tobacco. Afterwards, write up a review and let us know what you think.

I'm in a strange tobacco place right now. I seem to only like my straight virginias. The English, oriental, burleys, and aros just aren't cutting it for me, and I keep coming back to Virginias to satisfy my needs. I wonder if it's the heat? Anyway, McClelland Blackwoods Flake for me tonight. Some LGF laying in wait...


----------



## MarkC

Well, if you ask me, it's just your good taste making you concentrate on the Virginias... 

I just popped a tin of three year old Union Square, which I guess is about as old as you can get with this stuff. Now I'm sitting here with trepidation wondering what three years has done to this stuff-has it improved, or are all those tins in my cellar just...getting old. Guess it's time to fire it up and see.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Well, if you ask me, it's just your good taste making you concentrate on the Virginias...
> 
> I just popped a tin of three year old Union Square, which I guess is about as old as you can get with this stuff. Now I'm sitting here with trepidation wondering what three years has done to this stuff-has it improved, or are all those tins in my cellar just...getting old. Guess it's time to fire it up and see.


Inquiring minds want to know, so I'm hoping for a full report.


----------



## MarkC

I'll get one up. As soon as I clean out the stock of every dealer on the internet...


----------



## MarkC

Okay, the big difference is how sweet it is now. That was my main concern with Union Square, since it's my sweet tooth that pulled me into Virginias in the first place, but no worries now! I already liked the taste, but with the added sweetness, it's even better. I'm beginning to think this Pease guy knows what he's doing...


----------



## DSturg369

Howdy Puff Pipers!

Just home from work and enjoying some HOTW in a Brewster straight pot. Had a little Red Rapparee in a MM legend on the drive home. 

Stomach feeling a little better today but still feel like a truck ran over me. Working for the 4th so no BBQ until the weekend. Some type of mammal flesh WILL be slow-smoking this weekend!! The transition from a weekly paycheck to a bi-weekly payday is a little tight but everything'll work out, I'm sure.


----------



## Beebo

I am fixing to go have some Half & Half in my pretty new $1.75 corn cobby.


----------



## gahdzila

I had only a little FVF left in the jar, less than half a bowl, so I mixed it up with some Kendall Kentucky and made my own little VaBur! It's very tasty!


----------



## MarkC

Hitting the Union Square again with my Cavicchi Dublin.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Another cob of Royal Yacht, but tonight I made the mistake of having a beer with it. Somehow the flavor was just nasty. Took a sip of water and the flavor came back. Another sip of beer and yuck. Chugged the beer rinsed my mouth and enjoyed the rest of the bowl. I love it with water, iced tea and scotch but for me beer is a no go.


----------



## DanR

McClelland Honeydew in my Radice Silk Cut Billiard. A lovely smoke! I'm not sure what makes this "honeydew" because it doesn't have a much of a topping (actually, I don't detect one at all). It's more like a nice sweet Virginia tobacco similar to Brindle flake or Christmas mixture. Nonetheless it's a winner. I think this might be the fastest I've gone through a whole tin.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> McClelland Honeydew in my Radice Silk Cut Billiard.


So how's the Radice? That's a brand that's been on my radar for a while, but I haven't managed to pull the trigger.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> So how's the Radice? That's a brand that's been on my radar for a while, but I haven't managed to pull the trigger.


Mark, it's absolutely terrific. I got this one off eBay at a steal and it was unsmoked. It has a large bowl, smokes cool and dry, and feels great in the hand and clenched. I think he has others that are higher end (pricewise), but this one is easily one of the nicest and best smoking pipes I own. This is my first Radice, but I'm already thinking about adding another.


----------



## mmiller

Last night I enjoyed a wonderful bowl of Sillems Black in a MM General. Great way to celebrate the 4th


----------



## RupturedDuck

DanR said:


> Mark, it's absolutely terrific. I got this one off eBay at a steal and it was unsmoked. It has a large bowl, smokes cool and dry, and feels great in the hand and clenched. I think he has others that are higher end (pricewise), but this one is easily one of the nicest and best smoking pipes I own. This is my first Radice, but I'm already thinking about adding another.


I don't have a Radice either, but I've wondered how their twin hole stems compare to a more traditional one. Is your Radice a two dot? And if so, any comments on that? Is it any worse to clean?

RD


----------



## DanR

RupturedDuck said:


> I don't have a Radice either, but I've wondered how their twin hole stems compare to a more traditional one. Is your Radice a two dot? And if so, any comments on that? Is it any worse to clean?


Mine has two dots on the stem, but it's not a twin bore.


----------



## karatekyle

Mmm, pretty pipe Dan.


----------



## RupturedDuck

karatekyle said:


> Mmm, pretty pipe Dan.


Absolutely! Nice looking!

Dan, I'm glad that you mentioned that the two dot doesn't necessarily mean twin bore...I was under the impression that it did, and was looking for one to try out.... I'm sure I wouldn't have been disappointed in the pipe should I have picked one up. But I would rather hold out until I confirm it is a twin bore (unless I see another Radice that I simply cannot hold back on).

RD


----------



## Goalee1-cl

As far as the 2 dots on the Radice's. 2 dots one on top of the other like the one pictured is the normal orientation. 2 dots transverse (next to each other) marks a twin bore. If you see the 2 dots to the side one on top of the other, this is a filtered model and if they are 1 on each side, this signifies an oil cured. G1


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Samuel Gawith - Black XX Twist


----------



## RupturedDuck

goalee1 said:


> As far as the 2 dots on the Radice's. 2 dots one on top of the other like the one pictured is the normal orientation. 2 dots transverse (next to each other) marks a twin bore. If you see the 2 dots to the side one on top of the other, this is a filtered model and if they are 1 on each side, this signifies an oil cured. G1


Right on! I apprecitae the clarification!

RD


----------



## Beebo

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Samuel Gawith - Black XX Twist


Good stuff. Very good stuff.:banana:


----------



## mikebjrtx

Beebo said:


> Good stuff. Very good stuff.:banana:


It's good but just not my thing. I think I'm still too new for it, I think I'll revisit it in a year or two. Just waitin for my Royal Yacht to sail tonight.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Beebo said:


> Good stuff. Very good stuff.:banana:


I bet, if you're patient enough for the dry time, lol. I'm not. I had fun with my first bowlful. *rolls eyes*


----------



## mikebjrtx

It had a very good earthy tobacco taste. Reminds me of a good cigar, but I usually just burn a cigar when that's what I want.


----------



## gahdzila

VaPer night for me. Bayou Morning Flake followed by St James Flake ipe:


----------



## Beebo

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I bet, if you're patient enough for the dry time, lol. I'm not. I had fun with my first bowlful. *rolls eyes*


I do wait a while for it to dry. I usually will try to decide to smoke it in the morning. That way I prep it in the morning, and by my usual smoking time (somewhere between 8ish PM and 10ish PM) It's ready to smoke. After a good bit of drying It does taste much smoother. I have on occasion smoked it straight out of the tin, and it is a bit... cranky... for lack of a better term. Like I said above I'll usually let it sit out for most of the day. For my personal tastes I usually won't smoke the XX without it sitting out for at the very least an hour, hour and a half.

A note for newer pipe guys though: SG Black XX is a pretty strong, quite full flavored tobacco. Try it at your own risk, but don't say I didn't warn you.



mikebjrtx said:


> It had a very good earthy tobacco taste. Reminds me of a good cigar, but I usually just burn a cigar when that's what I want.


I quite agree, If I could find a cigar that had a taste almost the same as the XX I may be convinced to become a full time cigar guy. Well almost full time cigar guy.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Beebo said:


> I do wait a while for it to dry. I usually will try to decide to smoke it in the morning. That way I prep it in the morning, and by my usual smoking time (somewhere between 8ish PM and 10ish PM) It's ready to smoke. After a good bit of drying It does taste much smoother. I have on occasion smoked it straight out of the tin, and it is a bit... cranky... for lack of a better term. Like I said above I'll usually let it sit out for most of the day. For my personal tastes I usually won't smoke the XX without it sitting out for at the very least an hour, hour and a half.
> 
> A note for newer pipe guys though: SG Black XX is a pretty strong, quite full flavored tobacco. Try it at your own risk, but don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> I quite agree, If I could find a cigar that had a taste almost the same as the XX I may be convinced to become a full time cigar guy. Well almost full time cigar guy.


I bet you would like a Curivari Reserva, just be sure to let it rest for a while they sometimes burn funky ROTT.


----------



## Beebo

mikebjrtx said:


> I bet you would like a Curivari Reserva


Interesting. I have added that to my list of sticks to find and try.


----------



## DanR

I pulled out the Anni-Kake tonight. This one perplexes me. I really love the tin note of this tobacco, but once I put flame to it it's a little less interesting all of a sudden. I think it might be the rum. Maybe it changes slightly once it's heated? It definately improves as you work through the bowl. The base flavors of the tobacco build to a rich and sweet flavor, which is nice, but it burns a little hot for me (maybe I need more drying time). While this is not an all-time favorite of mine (yet), I can certainly understand the appeal and hype.


----------



## MarkC

That's a weird one for me. It's one of the first tobaccos I tried (I ordered the VaPer sampler at P&C) and I loved it at first, so I ordered a pound, the start of my cellar back in '09. Unfortunately, the older it got, the less interesting it was to me, and eventually it just became completely boring. I'm sure a lot of it had to do with my tastes changing rapidly at the start more than the tobacco, but I'm going to have to add an ounce to a P&C order some time, just to see if I like it when it's fresh.

Home for lunch today, which happens to be Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend. The more of this I smoke, the better I like it. I hate to add another Balkan to the cellar, but I may just have to pick up some more of this.


----------



## Nachman

A little over two weeks ago I wasn´t feeling so good, but sat down anyway and filled a pipe. By the time I was half way through I decided it was time to get to the hospital. Long story short, yesterday they took the tubes out of me, and I am starting to smoke a little OTC. Carter Hall and Sugar Barrel on deck for tonight.


----------



## Beebo

Nachman said:


> A little over two weeks ago I wasn´t feeling so good, but sat down anyway and filled a pipe. By the time I was half way through I decided it was time to get to the hospital. Long story short, yesterday they took the tubes out of me, and I am starting to smoke a little OTC. Carter Hall and Sugar Barrel on deck for tonight.


Damn Nick, I hope everything is ok now, and you're on the mend.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Nachman said:


> A little over two weeks ago I wasn´t feeling so good, but sat down anyway and filled a pipe. By the time I was half way through I decided it was time to get to the hospital. Long story short, yesterday they took the tubes out of me, and I am starting to smoke a little OTC. Carter Hall and Sugar Barrel on deck for tonight.


Welcome back Nick! Glad you are feeling better!

RD


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> A little over two weeks ago I wasn´t feeling so good, but sat down anyway and filled a pipe. By the time I was half way through I decided it was time to get to the hospital. Long story short, yesterday they took the tubes out of me, and I am starting to smoke a little OTC. Carter Hall and Sugar Barrel on deck for tonight.


I'm glad you're feeling better Nick. Stay well this time!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

My always satisfying Voodoo Queen in my Omega.


----------



## gahdzila

So glad to see you back, Nick!!!

I'm having some GH Sweet Rum Twist in a cob tonight.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

gahdzila said:


> GH Sweet Rum Twist in a cob tonight.


How is that stuff?


----------



## gahdzila

Wiseguy1982 said:


> How is that stuff?


Pretty good! It's a brown rope, quite strong. The sweet rum topping is definitely there, but it's not overpowering at all.


----------



## DanR

Enjoying a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding before I try to get some sleep. I've got a long travel day ahead of me tomorrow that starts with me waking at 3am to catch a flight. However, the next post you'll see from me will be from St. John USVI! Yippie!!

I've packed 4 pipes along with some Marlin Flake (from 2007), McConnell Scottish Cake, MacBaren Black Ambrosia, Sir Walter Raleigh, MacBaren Plumcake, GLP Sextant, and Reiner Long Golden Flake. I hope I have enough to last me the whole week? :biggrin: 

Oh yeah, I've got some cigars packed too!


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> Pretty good! It's a brown rope, quite strong. The sweet rum topping is definitely there, but it's not overpowering at all.


I've got to try that; I know I still have the sample you sent in one of these jars!

Finishing off a bowl of Union Square I wasn't able to finish at lunch.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of Mccllends 2015 from Tommytree from Blind taste 3. was smoked in my Stanwell 2nd chimmy. The more I smoke this pipe the less I like it.
oh well maybe someone else can use this pipe. I'm gonna give it a salt treatment, to see if I can get her smoking right


----------



## MarkC

I never had any luck with chimneys and gave up.

Closing out the smoking day (night?) with a bowl of Presbyterian Mixture in the ol' Puff meer.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

laloin said:


> had a bowl of Mccllends 2015 from Tommytree from Blind taste 3. was smoked in my Stanwell 2nd chimmy. The more I smoke this pipe the less I like it.
> oh well maybe someone else can use this pipe. I'm gonna give it a salt treatment, to see if I can get her smoking right


Sorry to hear that laolin, I've never used a chimney before so I can't really offer any insight.


----------



## Beebo

laloin said:


> had a bowl of Mccllends 2015 from Tommytree from Blind taste 3. was smoked in my Stanwell 2nd chimmy. The more I smoke this pipe the less I like it.
> oh well maybe someone else can use this pipe. I'm gonna give it a salt treatment, to see if I can get her smoking right


I love chimney's ever since I got some advice a while back.
I don't know if it's complete rubbish or not, but it works very well for me. First I was told when packing, pack the bottom of the bowl a bit tighter than the top. The second bit of advice was to light it slow, take your time and hold the match a bit higher off the bowl than normal. Final tip I was given, alternate puffing. One puff or two tip the pipe downward, then alternate with holding the pipe absolutely level for a puff or two. Maybe the advice will help you out, and you can have the same results that I did. Good luck, and happy puffing.

I think I may now go have a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake.


----------



## gahdzila

Solani Aged Burley Flake in my new-to-me estate Savinelli Capri from Marty Pulvers. Fantastic!!!


----------



## DSturg369

BRG Mixture in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke... Been smoking this stuff all day... Mild and pleasant.


----------



## Blue_2

Pipeworks and Wilke's 'Gramercy Park' in a Vauen Prince


----------



## MarkC

Beebo said:


> I love chimney's ever since I got some advice a while back.
> I don't know if it's complete rubbish or not, but it works very well for me. First I was told when packing, pack the bottom of the bowl a bit tighter than the top. The second bit of advice was to light it slow, take your time and hold the match a bit higher off the bowl than normal. Final tip I was given, alternate puffing. One puff or two tip the pipe downward, then alternate with holding the pipe absolutely level for a puff or two. Maybe the advice will help you out, and you can have the same results that I did. Good luck, and happy puffing.


Thanks for that, Josh; wish I still had one to try it out!


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Flake in the MM Legend ipe:


----------



## Beebo

I picked up a pouch of Rum & Maple from a brand you usually don't mention around hardcore pipe guys(Altadis), and I am happy to say it is really, really pleasant. Glad I went for it.


----------



## Beebo

MarkC said:


> Thanks for that, Josh; wish I still had one to try it out!


Anytime man, That's what we're here for. Maybe the pipe fairy will grace you with one in the near future.


----------



## DSturg369

Ate way too much and now relaxing with a cup of Earl Grey and a MM Legend & HOTW.


----------



## MarkC

Beebo said:


> Anytime man, That's what we're here for. Maybe the pipe fairy will grace you with one in the near future.


That better not be a threat...

I started the smoking day with my last bowl of McCranie's Red Ribbon. The verdict: it's very, very good, but frankly, I'd rather get my red from HOTW. I can't put my finger on why, unfortunately, which is why I don't write reviews in general.

Switching to Union Square next.


----------



## Beebo

MarkC said:


> That better not be a threat...


Threats NOOOO not me. It was just a general wish for the pipe fairy.

Also, Does anyone else know any other particularly tasty Rum & Maple baccy's I can try to compare this with. You know just to see if it's as good as I think it is. I've had four large bowls already tonight, and it just keeps getting tastier.


----------



## DSturg369

This looks pretty good... Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Rum Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## tatubom1

I enjoyed a nice bowl of Peter Stokkebye Highland Whiskey tonight and i have to say it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## zx7rider

trying out a bowl of carter hall in a mm cob. Still new to this pipe thing. Haven't tried anything other then what I can find at local stores yet , but this is about 10 times more enjoyable then the captain black my buddy recommended. tastes reminds me of an acid cold infusion cigar once the flavor wears off. I'm really looking forward to trying a proper quality tobacco.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Finally an evening of tolerable weather worthy of a sit down smoke. Some FVF in the lonely looking GDB really hit the spot.


----------



## laloin

enjoy a nice bowl of LNF in my Mr "G" straight billard. Fine smoke


----------



## Beebo

DSturg369 said:


> This looks pretty good... Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Rum Flake pipe tobacco reviews


Interesting, Think I may have a tobacco order in the works. 
Tonight is a bowl of SG Black XX, followed by a extra large bowl of Irish Creme.


----------



## DWone3

Local English blend from The Humidor called Fireside in MM Cob. Good amount of Latakia, but I'm too new at pipe smoking to identify any other blends. Sweeter than Epiphany, but nice,


----------



## gahdzila

Big latakia for me tonight. Billy Budd followed by Pirate Kake


----------



## Blue_2

Sugar Barrel/Tambo mix in a Vauen Prince


----------



## MarkC

Gawith, Hoggarth Bright CR Flake. I must have liked this last summer as I ordered a full box, but I don't remember it tasting _this_ good...


----------



## DSturg369

"Matured" PA in a MM Legend for me tonight. Just home from work and it's been a hectic evening. Time to unwind a bit.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in a cob. The last time I smoked some RY out of this jar, it seemed to lack some oomf in the flavor department. I'm not sure what was up with that, maybe I had just eaten a double anchovie pizza and my palate was fried or something, because it's fantastic tonight!


----------



## floogy

PA in a MM natural cob.


----------



## mikebjrtx

gahdzila said:


> Royal Yacht in a cob. The last time I smoked some RY out of this jar, it seemed to lack some oomf in the flavor department. I'm not sure what was up with that, maybe I had just eaten a double anchovie pizza and my palate was fried or something, because it's fantastic tonight!


I had Royal Yacht in a cob tonight as well. Mine was fantastic also. the only time I didnt enjoy Royal Yacht was when I made the mistake of pairing it with a beer.


----------



## Beebo

I am having an extra large bowl of Rum & Maple again, while I am looking for new Pipes. I have one or two in mind that I think I may ask my best friend for for my Birthday.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Gawith, Hoggarth Bright CR Flake. I must have liked this last summer as I ordered a full box, but I don't remember it tasting _this_ good...


Amazing what a year of aging does to a Virginia blend eh Mark


----------



## DSturg369

Cracked open a tin of Old Gowrie and loaded up a Dr Grabow Royal Duke when I got home tonight... Very Nice! :tu


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> Amazing what a year of aging does to a Virginia blend eh Mark


It's uncanny. Or, in this case, unjarry...

Got a bowl of Union Square going tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli 606 EX followed by a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in a unnamed bent.ipe: I was digging thru my stash and saw the Stonehaven and I could not resist. I folded and stuffed the bottom half and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half and it was especially delicious.:yo: I love these thin dark brown flakes; I never need to dry out this tobacco. The Cairo added just the right ending flavor that I was craving for this evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Kirin Ichiban" malt brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

Kirin Ichiban! Great stuff! :beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

mikebjrtx said:


> I had Royal Yacht in a cob tonight as well. Mine was fantastic also. the only time I didnt enjoy Royal Yacht was when I made the mistake of pairing it with a beer.


:doh: That's almost certainly what it was.


----------



## gahdzila

Good evening, gentlemen!

I had a night out with some friends at a local pub. I enjoyed some loaded cheese fries, lots of beer, some Royal Yacht in the 4 Dot (which recieved rave reviews on room note :thumb, and a Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto, probably my all time favorite cigar. Everyone (except me!) has to go back to work tomorrow, so they all wussed out and went home early. No problem! More beer at home, Tchaikovsky on the iPod, and another bowl of Royal Yacht! Settling down now....it's been a big tobacco day for me - some Sliced Black Twist and Kendall Kentucky earlier, so I was ready for something simple....Prince Albert in a cob to top off the evening.


----------



## gahdzila

Ironically, I just noticed that my last post to this thread was about Royal Yacht not pairing with beer :lol: Well, it worked just fine tonight!


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Ironically, I just noticed that my last post to this thread was about Royal Yacht not pairing with beer :lol: Well, it worked just fine tonight!


I think quantity might have something to do with that... :biggrin:

Sounds like you're having a great evening!


----------



## MarkC

Smoking some Hamborger Veermaster from 2005. This has got to be the smoothest Virginia I have ever experienced! Sure wish somebody would get more in stock so I could build up my stash; I figure right now I can allow myself one tin a year, and that just isn't going to work.


----------



## DSturg369

Home from work... Earl Grey and a MM Legend with Old Gowrie... Life is good again.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gahdzila said:


> Kirin Ichiban! Great stuff! :beerchug:


Clifford! I was shocked about how good this malt brew was and I am glad that I had tried it; I will definitely be keeping this brew in stock!:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Straight Small Yello Honey Cured Bulldog Briar followed by a bowl of Annivarsary Kake in a Straight Rusticated No Name 1/2 Apple.ipe: It has been more than a year since I have last had "965" and it was delicious, but I am getting near the end of my tin with no replacement.:frown: The Annivarsary Kake was a nice ending to this evening with delicious flavors. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## gahdzila

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic in the Christiano bent bulldog. I'm not sure why they chose to name it that - it has absolutely nothing in common with SWR. The cut is different, and I believe the component tobaccos are different as well. Regardless, it's actually a halfway decent light aro.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto, probably my all time favorite cigar.


Mmmm. Great stick, a favorite of mine too.


----------



## zx7rider

Picked up a tin of dunhill royal yacht yesterday and got to enjoy it tonight.


----------



## MarkC

I decided on lunch at home today: half a bowl of Union Square.


----------



## Blue_2

Found a nice two year old swelled tin of C&D Opening Night while shifting things around. Having some in a Peterson 303.


----------



## laloin

yummy bowl of Mccllands 2015 thanks to Tommytree. smoked in my GBD tapastary Canadian. No I'm not going Canuck for crip shakes 
Hey tommytree my stock of 2015 is running low, help me out


----------



## DSturg369

This has truly been the Week From Hell at work!! Geeeeeeze, I am so glad it's Friday at last!

Hot Earl Grey and a MM Country Gentleman with HOTW.


----------



## laloin

DSturg369 said:


> This has truly been the Week From Hell at work!! Geeeeeeze, I am so glad it's Friday at last!
> 
> Hot Earl Grey and a MM Country Gentleman with HOTW.


how you like pairing Earl Grey with Hotw dale?


----------



## DSturg369

HOTW is a stout tobacco... It's toned down a little by the floral spices of the tea and they go pretty well with each other.


----------



## gahdzila

SG St James Flake in the new estate Sav Capri. Only two bowls so far and this pipe is already one of my favorites in my humble collection. It's got a replacement stem, and it has obviously been around the block a few times. But you know what? It's a _fantastic_ smoker. And the deep craggy blast feels nice in the hand when sitting and slowly puffing.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Beautiful pipe Clifford!! I just grabbed the first pouch I could in the car. Half and Half it was!


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> And the deep craggy blast feels nice in the hand when sitting and slowly puffing.


When I started with the pipe I loved all the beautifully grained smooth pipes out there. I look at my pipe racks now, and see 80% rusticated and sandblasted pipes.

Union Square. In a rusticated Cavicchi...


----------



## Beebo

MarkC said:


> When I started with the pipe I loved all the beautifully grained smooth pipes out there. I look at my pipe racks now, and see 80% rusticated and sandblasted pipes.


I noticed the same thing with me. Almost every pipe I owned to date has been smooth and shiny grain (excepting the cobs). Now I notice every pipe I look at or buy is Blasted, or Rusticated. Kinda odd that.

CPCC Caramel Rush for me tonight.


----------



## Blue_2

C&D Opening Night in a MM CG


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I think some Pirate Kake is in order. Nighty night gents!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Haven't been smoking the Penzance in fear of running out! Scored a pound yesterday so I decided to treat myself to a bowl tonight! Using my favorite pipe which is a Tinsky freehand that had been dedicated to only Father Dempsey. Really wanted to smoke the pipe and really wanted Penzance so I said F it! Why not you only live twice! Lol


----------



## gahdzila

Another new to me estate, a Comoy bulldog:










Not a really big pipe, I'd call it a solid medium. The rim is a little beat up, it has a few bumps and bruises, but overall it's in good shape and appears well cared for. The nomenclature is nearly worn completely off, and it has a replacement stem. What that says to me is this pipe was well used, and well loved by someone....why else would he replace the worn out chewed up stem instead of replacing the pipe? Marty did a great job of cleaning up the stem, and I detect no ghosts in the pipe, but there was a pretty thick uneven layer of cake that I reamed and evened up (another sign that someone liked it - they smoked it a lot!). So I've got high hopes that this guy is gonna be a good smoker too. Breaking it in with some Solani Aged Burley Flake.


----------



## DSturg369

Solani Silver Flake in a La Rocca Speciale.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Royal Yacht in a cob paired with single malt scotch. I'm in a rutt but enjoying it.


----------



## MarkC

Another lunchtime smoke; this time Presbyterian Mixture in my Puff meer. And as I see I should have been back at work two minutes ago....


----------



## Troutman22

Doubled up on some St James Flake in my Brebbia 2010 POY.


----------



## laloin

Haunted Bookshop in my Calabas pipe tonight. Yummy


----------



## DSturg369

Old Gowrie in a no-name, Chezh made Dublin.


----------



## Beebo

Last night I had some around ten year old Tinder Box Peach Melba. It's been sitting in a jar in the back of my cabinet with a few others since my 18th birthday. Quite tasty, I must say. Tonight I am going to have a bowl of the same age TB Coconut, Quite possibly followed by the same age TB "House Blend".

Upon reflection, I realize these baccy's will be 11 years old the 10th of next month.


----------



## False Cast

This afternoon I opened a jar of Dunhill DNR's sealed and put away just after New Year's Day, 2011. Ball'd up two coins in my "Paul's Cayuga" 1/2 bent and it's quite delicious. Rest has improved this tobacco significantly.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Had half a cob of Stonehaven left over from this afternoon that I topped off with Royal Yacht. At the halfway point where the flavor was changing back and forth it was really nice. I think I will layer the two tomorrow and give that a try.


----------



## MarkC

Starting the day with, let's see, what did that ebay listing call it that time? Samborger Beermaster?


----------



## rogermugs

Because I wanted to know what it was like I traded three bags of Borkum Riff (yea, I know... I used to not know what I was doing) for one bag of Capitan Black White... which for some reason gets ridiculously good reviews... I'm only mildly impressed that it doesn't taste as bad as borkum...


----------



## MarkC

Well, in my opinion it was a good trade; now you just have to trade the Captain Black for a small twig, and you've done well! 

Moving on to Union Square...


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I am about to go smoke some sliced Black Irish X


----------



## False Cast

I had some cellared MC5100 in my favorite 1/2 bent briar earlier this afternoon. Now I'm in the middle of some DH Nightcap in a MM cob.


----------



## mcgreggor57

I spent the early part of the evening smoking and writing a cigar review. After that I brought out my cellar-dor (cellar in a cooler) to pack up samples for my 1/2 of the NST going out in the morning. All that baccy got me jonesing to try something new. Ergo, my maiden bowl of Royal Yacht. Tis good stuff!


----------



## gahdzila

The paper plate potpourri is really getting out of hand. It grew exponentially a few days ago when I rubbed out and dried way too much .....something :ask: I can't remember what. I've been whittling it down, but there's still some left. Tonight, I'm having Peterson Irish Flake, with a little of the PPP mixed in. I'm certain I taste some Prince Albert in it, which means there's probably also some Kendall Kentucky. I think there's a little Aged Burley Flake. And there might be a hint of latakia in the mix as well. Anywho...it's tasty! :thumb:


----------



## DanR

Trying to get back into a rhythm here, now that I'm back from my travels. It's a nice evening here in SAT and I'm enjoying another bowl of Dark Star along with some more Crown Royal Reserve (thanks again Mike!). 

Clifford, the only problem with a good PPP, which happens occasionally, is that it can't ever be replicated!


----------



## karatekyle

mcgreggor57 said:


> I spent the early part of the evening smoking and writing a cigar review. After that I brought out my cellar-dor (cellar in a cooler) to pack up samples for my 1/2 of the NST going out in the morning. All that baccy got me jonesing to try something new. Ergo, my maiden bowl of Royal Yacht. Tis good stuff!


Atta' boy! RY is a hell of a mix.


----------



## zx7rider

Had another bowl of royal yacht again. Really the only proper tobacco I have. Starting to be able to pick out some of the flavors. I think I'm gonna enjoy this pipe thing..


----------



## DSturg369

After some nice leftovers of Oven Roasted Smoked Sausage, Rice Pilaf, and a buttered roll, with some sweet iced tea, now enjoying some Maple Street in a MM Legend. Was a pretty good day.


----------



## MarkC

Man, I hate it when Dale beats me to the dinner (oops: I mean supper!) table and then posts about it; guess I'll have to eat something now!

Smoking a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## DSturg369

Having daughter and her BF Kenneth over this weekend... This is on the menu...


----------



## MarkC

You have to post pictures as well? Let's see...here's a salisbury steak TV dinner, but I don't think I'm that desperate...looks like breakfast for dinner again. Just as soon as I finish this bowl...


----------



## RupturedDuck

DanR said:


> Clifford, the only problem with a good PPP, which happens occasionally, is that it can't ever be replicated!


I usually confuse Paper Plate Potpourri with Peterson Perfect Plug.

RD


----------



## karatekyle

A bit off a bowl of IF, gotta stay awake tonight workin'!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Just finished off the last of my PS Luxury Twist flake (Thanks RJPuffs). I don't think I've ever had a fold & stuff smoke half so well as those last two flakes did.  Gonna hafta talk the wife into another "grant" so that I can order some more.


----------



## DanR

A little Key Largo for me tonight. I must admit that I wasn't sure about this one at first, but it's growing on me. It probably isn't a "high nic" tobacco, but certainly has enough to satisfy.


----------



## gahdzila

SWR Aromatic and Kendall Kentucky. I wanted something sweet but not too thick and syrupy, with a heavy-ish dose of nicotine, and this mix is spot on.


----------



## DSturg369

Having some black Cavendish in a MM Legend with a glass of sweet tea.... Relaxing after work.


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Oak in the MM General for the tobacco of the month review!


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Peterson Irish Oak in the MM General for the tobacco of the month review!


I've got to remember to pull my jar out and smoke some of this soon...

However, tonight I was gifted some Marble Kake from Mikebjrtx and it's smoking wonderfully. I'm so happy too because I have an 8oz tin of this chilling in the cellar. I need to find out how long Mike aged his so I can guage how long to wait before mine gets to be this good!


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of Bulleye with the centre, good stuff. smoked in my no named bend dublin. Looking forward to trying Bulleye when it has some age on it. Should be nice


----------



## zx7rider

I just had some nightcap for the first time tonight. It was fantastic.


----------



## gahdzila

Since I was able to snag some Stoney today, and I've been talking with another member about LePeltier pipes, I decided to have some Stonehaven in my LePeltier


----------



## DanR

McClelland Honeydew in my Radice Billiard. This is lovely tobacco!


----------



## karatekyle

zx7rider said:


> I just had some nightcap for the first time tonight. It was fantastic.


That was my original plan. Finished up what I had in my leather pouch instead; Mixture 965. I think you made the better move, the 965 was good but it wasn't Nightcap.


----------



## DSturg369

Howdy All!

Got home from work and popped a couple chicken breasts in the over on low, after adding some leftover rub from the pork a couple of weekends back. Waiting for them to be done and enjoying some 1776 Tavern in a Dr Grabow.


----------



## Andrewdk

McC Christmas cheer in a McCarter custom with bacardi lime and soda thank god it's friday


----------



## Andrewdk

Now onto some McC's Mix 8


----------



## laloin

smoking some 18 month old Stony. Celebrating me getting a comfirmation in getting my new job. Stony is insanely good. But I think I need to air this out for a week and try again. But it's nutty, grassish. I can't put into words how good Stony is. If you haven't gotten any.
get some NOW!!!!!!
smoked in my no named bend dubline


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Royal Yacht with about 1/8 Sweet Rum Twist.


----------



## Blue_2

Stonehaven in a Peterson 14s

Cheers Troy!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...anter-forum/313328-employed-again-friday.html


----------



## gahdzila

laloin said:


> smoking some 18 month old Stony. Celebrating me getting a comfirmation in getting my new job. Stony is insanely good. But I think I need to air this out for a week and try again. But it's nutty, grassish. I can't put into words how good Stony is. If you haven't gotten any.
> get some NOW!!!!!!
> smoked in my no named bend dubline


Congrats on the job! That Stoney is good stuff, isn't it? I had some earlier today myself.

Now, I'm just taking care of the scraps. PPP (mostly St James Flake, a little Stonehaven, and some PA), with a little Royal Yacht thrown in for good measure.


----------



## DanR

No smoke at lunch break today, so I'm actually considering some Tambo to bring me back from the wicked. I'm thinking it'll be nice with the Crown Royal Reserve I just poured! Ah, TGIF!


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of HOTW as I proceed with the break in of my Tinsky Puff pipe.

You know, this pipe stands out on my rack like a sore thumb. I never realized until now how much alike my pipes are in color. The only one I had previously that was lighter in color was a Castello Vergin finish billiard, which by now is darker than most of the others. I'll have to keep that in mind from now on; sounds like another excuse to buy more pipes!

Remember: you always need just one more...


----------



## gernick

GH Sweet Whiskey rope and some Old Grand-Dad on the rocks.


----------



## gahdzila

Solani Aged Burley Flake in the Irish Seconds big bent billiard


----------



## GlassEye

Louisiana Red in a cob yesterday night; cup of green tea tonight.


----------



## laloin

No Stoney tonight. Just a nice bowl of Mccllands 2015 smoked in my GPD Canadian. Yummy bread likes notes at the beginning. Mid-bowl to the end sweet Swiss Chocolate notes. Well that what 2015 tastes llike with 4 years of age


----------



## DSturg369

Cleaning out my cellar... So a few new tobaccos for me or some that I've only tried a time or two. My daughter's college friend came over for supper and low and behold... She's a Pipe Smoker. We talked about pipes and tobaccos for a couple of hours and I let her try a blend or 2 in my cobs. She went through my entire cellar and left for home with samples of many different tobaccos to try. As she was leaving, she gave a big ole hug and said "Next time we can smoke cigars... I like them too." My daughter has great friends.

Tonight for me was Dorchester in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke. Before that was Maple Street in a MM Legend, and prior to that was some English Luxury in a no-name Lovat. 

Tomorrow (Sunday) my daughter's boyfriend is coming over for supper and he's just starting down the cigar slope. Should be fun!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Black Irish X in my MM Legend.

God, this stuff is becoming more and more "the one."


----------



## DSturg369

FM Original and ATP - Back to back - Same MM Legend - Nice! :tu


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Gently sailing away, off into the night, towards slumber with Chamomile tea in one hand and a MM Washington packed with Royal Yacht in the other.

:hug:

G'night fellas.


----------



## laloin

enjoying a bowl of LTF in my no named bend dublin. Nice change of pace from LNF. My pallet was screaming for something different heheh


----------



## tar heel

Angler's Dream in a country gentleman


----------



## gahdzila

DanR said:


> Clifford, the only problem with a good PPP, which happens occasionally, is that it can't ever be replicated!


You've got that right 

The PPP has really gotten out of hand, and I've lazily just let it sit out on the paper plate for days. I have no idea what's in it at this point, except that I think there's probably a good bit of ABF in there because I smoked some a day or two ago, and now that I'm smoking it I can taste perique, so there must be Irish Oak or St James Flake in it...I think?

Anyway, it's a largish pile now, and it's dry and crunchy. I rubbed out some GH Sliced Black Twist, and mixed it in with the PPP really well. The wet SBT and bone dry PPP mixed together made a decent moisture level for smoking, so I loaded it up and sparked it immediately. Woah, Nellie! What a fantastic smoke this is turning out to be! Too bad I'll never have it again :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

Well, this ends my second day nicotine free. I've been pretty habitual in my smoking lately. And my snuff use has been steadily increasing. So just out of curiosity, I decided to take a two day break to see if I showed any symptoms of nicotine withdrawl. Two up, two down. The only difference between my usual day and my last two days spent cold turkeying is my mouth. I've had to brush my teeth around lunch time the last two days. I've heard smoke is an antiseptic, without it killing the "bad breath" germs in my mouth, I get just the nastiest taste! 

Well, my curiosity is fulfilled. Despite my best efforts, I seem to have very little noticible chemical need for nicotine. Looking forward to pulling out a pipe tomorrow and getting back to it!


----------



## MarkC

I haven't done that for a while. I usually take advantage of colds for my 'nicotine free' breaks, but I've been disturbingly healthy for a while.  

Finishing off a half bowl of Sweet Rum Twist, the last I have. I see a boxed dog turd in my future...


----------



## karatekyle

MarkC said:


> I've been disturbingly healthy for a while.


It's the pipe smoke! :thumb:


----------



## DSturg369

I figure I'll be nicotine free when I'm dead... So until then, I'm currently enjoying some Kentucky Club Mild in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke.


----------



## MarkC

DSturg369 said:


> Cleaning out my cellar... So a few new tobaccos for me or some that I've only tried a time or two. My daughter's college friend came over for supper and low and behold... She's a Pipe Smoker. We talked about pipes and tobaccos for a couple of hours and I let her try a blend or 2 in my cobs. She went through my entire cellar and left for home with samples of many different tobaccos to try. As she was leaving, she gave a big ole hug and said "Next time we can smoke cigars... I like them too." My daughter has great friends.


I missed this earlier; probably because my brain knew I'd need to read a cool post like this to help erase a crappy day at work!


----------



## Cigarman44

Enjoying a bowl of On The Town out of my Castello natural virgin.


----------



## smburnette

Enjoying a bowl of Maple Street after a long day of work.. This stuff is delicious, but burns HOT, it really teaches you control to enjoy it slowly..


----------



## tar heel

Evening rise in an MM cob


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bowl of Nightcap after my 60 hour fast. Fantastic!


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Had a bowl of Nightcap after my 60 hour fast. Fantastic!


Did you do that on purpose? 60 hours is a long time between meals, and then to add Nightcap?? My head would be spinning!

I'm enjoying a big bowl of Filmore 2008 in my Radice.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Five Black Brothers XX in a cob.


----------



## DSturg369

Kentucky Club Mild in a MM Legend.


----------



## kbiv

Going to go fire up the coffee and load the Kaywoodie with Dunhill Flake. Never had this before!


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Did you do that on purpose? 60 hours is a long time between meals, and then to add Nightcap?? My head would be spinning!


I think he means his 'tobacco fast', but never mind; same result applies...

Hamborger Veermaster in a Stanwell 63 Legend.


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Did you do that on purpose? 60 hours is a long time between meals, and then to add Nightcap?? My head would be spinning!
> 
> I'm enjoying a big bowl of Filmore 2008 in my Radice.





MarkC said:


> I think he means his 'tobacco fast', but never mind; same result applies...
> 
> Hamborger Veermaster in a Stanwell 63 Legend.


Hahaha, yes. Two days and three night, no smoke. Pipe sure tasted nice after that.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Hahaha, yes. Two days and three night, no smoke. Pipe sure tasted nice after that.


Duh, I feel so stupid for not catching that. My only consolation is that Kyle does get into some interesting ventures from time to time... :lol:

H&H Marble Kake for me tonight.

Mark, I hope you got some of that batch of HV from smokingpipes before they sold out?


----------



## tar heel

965 in my almost dedicated Peterson pot


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Duh, I feel so stupid for not catching that. My only consolation is that Kyle does get into some interesting ventures from time to time... :lol:


Hey, in your defense, if stockpiles of tobacco and coffee beans are sufficient, a 60 hour food fast is pretty common when finals week hits :lol:

Bombed another work buddy with a pipe and tin of tobacco. That's two new pipers at Wells Fargo Bank, N.A.! And I've got a third in my sights... :mischief:


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks to a mailbox destroying parcel from today (Thanks Shemp)... Butternut Burley in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Mark, I hope you got some of that batch of HV from smokingpipes before they sold out?


Four tins on the way! I must admit, I'm not too happy with the price, as I'd already spent so much on tobacco this month there was no way I could put together an order big enough for free shipping. If they'd only got it in a couple of weeks ago...

Coincidentally (or not!), I just finished off a tin of HV tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie in a Savinelli 606 EX.p I was digging thru my stash and saw out of the corner of my eye this yellow tin containing Old Gowrie and I knew that it was calling to me. It has been a very long time since I have last had "Old Gowrie" and I am glad that I smoked it this evening. I dug out my big pipe folded and stuffed the bottom half and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half. I sipped on my big pipe for 21/2 hours while listening to some classical jazz with my brew at my side; it was a time of magic-my pipe, my music and my brew.:yo: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Kirin Ichiban" malt brew and I had a great pipe event!:drinking:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Thinking about some Pirate Kake a little closer to bedtime. Don't know what kind of tea I should have...Chamomile doesn't seem like a Lat friendly tea.

That Chamomile that I spoke of in my last post in this thread was also given about a shot and a half of Pappy's Sassafras tea concentrate, and it was amazing!


----------



## gahdzila

GH Sweet Rum Twist. Outstanding :thumb:

All packed up for a weekend trip with the kids. Heading out first thing in the morning!


----------



## DWone3

H&H Classic Burley Kake in MM cob. nice!


----------



## Nachman

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Thinking about some Pirate Kake a little closer to bedtime. Don't know what kind of tea I should have...Chamomile doesn't seem like a Lat friendly tea.
> 
> That Chamomile that I spoke of in my last post in this thread was also given about a shot and a half of Pappy's Sassafras tea concentrate, and it was amazing!


Try Yorkshire Tea with Latakia blends. Both have lots of body. If you can't get Yorkshire, try PG Tips. Not as good, but will do in a pinch.


----------



## laloin

bowl of Stony in my GPD Canuck. I'm really enjoying Stony, it has a sweet/nutty taste.


----------



## DSturg369

Butternut Burley in a MM Legend! ... Accompanying English Breakfast Tea at the ready.


----------



## MarkC

Popped one of the fresh tins of FVF to try it out after our recent panic. It's been years since I had it this young, but it tastes like FVF. Think I'll throw the rest of the tin into a mason jar and wait until winter, though.


----------



## laloin

had a great bowl of Mccllends 2015 in my Mr "G" Sav straight blillard pipe. Really enjoyed the sweet, fresh bread taste, it intensified towards the bottom half the bowl. I was sad to see the bowl end and dump out a nice pile of fine grey ash, with a small bit of dottle


----------



## MarkC

Been smoking HOTW all day, enjoying the summer weather and the day off.


----------



## DSturg369

Had some Kentucky Club Mild in a MM Legend on the drive home from work a little while ago, and now on to some BRG Mixture in a Grabow Duke. Already have a MM Country Gentleman filled with Butternut Burley for the next smoke. It's the weekend and I'm smoking like I mean it!!


----------



## Beebo

I had quite a bit to smoke tonight. Bowl of Rum & Maple, extra large bowl of Half & Half, and bowl of SG Black XX. Then I broke out the small pipes and I had a flake of Vanilla creme, A flake of Erinmore, and A flake of SG chocolate. Which got me to thinking What would it taste like if I mixed all three together in one of my large pipes??? I think I may have to try that out tomorrow.


----------



## Baron_Null

I had a bowl of a B&M tobacco called "Boss' Blend" in a MM Country Gentleman. My first time smoking a pipe. Couldn't keep it lit for long and got a bit of tongue bite, but I have to say I enjoyed it. Seemed pretty mild. Lightly sweet blend of Virginia and Cavandish. No idea of what bulk it might be. 

Don't tell anyone, but I enjoyed it more than any cigar I've tried. :shocked:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Another bowl of my PA Soft Vanilla and Quorum cigar blend. I do enjoy this, the PA by itself was a bit too mild for me, the cigar gave it just a bit of punch. Still isn't MY tobacco yet, but I'm sure I'll find something soon.


----------



## DSturg369

For all my PA smoking, I have yet to try the Vanilla... Is it good/bad/okay...??? As compared to reg PA I mean.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

DSturg369 said:


> For all my PA smoking, I have yet to try the Vanilla... Is it good/bad/okay...??? As compared to reg PA I mean.


I'm not much help there, haven't had the regular PA ( it's sold out everywhere around here  ). I can say that it had a sort of vanilla and strawberry hint, but there was also a strange sourness, almost like lemon. That lemon might have been me though, when I tried it without the cigar leaf I don't think I packed it tight enough, or maybe it as too wet.


----------



## Blue_2

Union Square in a MM CG with a Forever stem.


----------



## DSturg369

Kentucky Club Mild in a Medico Cavalier 1/2 bent.


----------



## DanR

Another crazy travel week/weekend. Back home now enjoying some Dunhill Nightcap!


----------



## MarkC

McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 14. I was totally unimpressed with this one at first; it just tasted wrong, and I have a short fuse with McClelland oriental mixes anyway. Then a little research pointed out that this contained stoved Virginias, my expectations flipped, and it tasted right. An interesting approach, and one of the best orientals I've had from McClelland.


----------



## gahdzila

Big weekend out of town with the kids, they had a blast. I left the pipes at home, as I knew I wouldn't have time to sit and savor a pipe, but we spent a lot of time walking outside, so I got a few cigars in :smoke2:

Back to work today, and back to the pipes tonight. Some Royal Yacht in the MM Freehand. The kids are gone to grandma's and the wife is asleep, so I'm smoking inside tonight while watching the Olympics. I love the Olympics! Swimming and gymnastics on tonight.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

gahdzila said:


> Big weekend out of town with the kids, they had a blast. I left the pipes at home, as I knew I wouldn't have time to sit and savor a pipe, but we spent a lot of time walking outside, so I got a few cigars in :smoke2:
> 
> Back to work today, and back to the pipes tonight. Some Royal Yacht in the MM Freehand. The kids are gone to grandma's and the wife is asleep, so I'm smoking inside tonight while watching the Olympics. I love the Olympics! Swimming and gymnastics on tonight.


How are those MM Freehands? They look so cool, but also a bit intimidating to me :0


----------



## MarkC

Started with a bowl of HOTW, continuing with Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## gahdzila

NovaBiscuit said:


> How are those MM Freehands? They look so cool, but also a bit intimidating to me :0


It's a big pipe for sure. A great smoker. I thought it rather ridiculous to spend that much on a corn cob pipe, but it really is much nicer than the other MM cobs.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

gahdzila said:


> It's a big pipe for sure. A great smoker. I thought it rather ridiculous to spend that much on a corn cob pipe, but it really is much nicer than the other MM cobs.


So the quality on the freehand is better than on most other MM cobs? And if so, how do you mean? I'm looking to buy a better cob than the ones I can find locally.


----------



## gahdzila

NovaBiscuit said:


> So the quality on the freehand is better than on most other MM cobs? And if so, how do you mean? I'm looking to buy a better cob than the ones I can find locally.


Subjective, hard to put a finger on....it just feels a bit better made, for one thing.

I think the shape of the bowl (conical) contributes to a better smoke, but I'm just guessing TBH. I also own a General, which is similarly sized, and the walls are almost the same thickness, but the General is cylindrical rather than conical....the General is a fine pipe, but the Freehand is a better smoker IMO.

The Freehand also comes with a nice solid vulcanite stem, as compared to the cheap plastic stems of all of MM's other pipes.

Cheapest place to buy cobs - mars cigars & pipes I have a bunch of cobs, and they're all great pipes in their own right. Which one do you own? And what are you hoping to improve on? I could perhaps make a recommendation. The Country Gentleman seems to be a favorite of a lot of smokers, but I'm not crazy about the thin walls. I really like the old style Diplomats, but MM had a bad crop and they aren't making them anymore ATM. The General and the Freehand are both great pipes, but they are rather large, and might be bigger than what you're looking for.


----------



## Blue_2

HOTW in a MM Diplomat


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Stanwell Golden Danish bent egg. Totally different...


----------



## NovaBiscuit

gahdzila said:


> Cheapest place to buy cobs - mars cigars & pipes I have a bunch of cobs, and they're all great pipes in their own right. Which one do you own? And what are you hoping to improve on? I could perhaps make a recommendation. The Country Gentleman seems to be a favorite of a lot of smokers, but I'm not crazy about the thin walls. I really like the old style Diplomats, but MM had a bad crop and they aren't making them anymore ATM. The General and the Freehand are both great pipes, but they are rather large, and might be bigger than what you're looking for.


To be honest, I haven't owned any genuine MM cobs, just some of the cheaper no-name ones my tobacconist happens to sell. But they were basically the mini unvarnished cobs, kinda nosewarmer-ish. They were nice, but they had super thin bottoms and I accidentally punched through a few with my pipe nail.


----------



## Baron_Null

House blend called "Black Mesa" in a brand new Missouri Meerschaum "Missouri Pride" pipe. Pretty good blend, at least to my untrained tastes. A bit spicier than the "Boss' Blend" that I had last time, but with the same sweetness.
My four month old puppy chewed through the stem of my Country Gentleman, and a friend of mine was generous enough to buy me a new MM. I was going to try to get a Diplomat, but went with the Missouri Pride since it was the cheapest. I do not regret that decision. It's nice to have a pipe with a smaller bowl.


----------



## gahdzila

NovaBiscuit said:


> To be honest, I haven't owned any genuine MM cobs, just some of the cheaper no-name ones my tobacconist happens to sell. But they were basically the mini unvarnished cobs, kinda nosewarmer-ish. They were nice, but they had super thin bottoms and I accidentally punched through a few with my pipe nail.


Oh, ok. Some of the MM cobs have hardwood bottoms to prevent that very thing from happening, so that might be a good place to start looking...though I've never punched through a non-hardwood-bottomed MM cob.

Pirate Kake for me tonight! I've been really ignoring the Billy Budd since I cracked open the Pirate Kake. The Pirate Kake is almost empty, but it has earned a spot in my rotation and I'll be buying more....and it might even steal Billy Budd's shelf space!


----------



## MarkC

HOTW


----------



## Beebo

I'm having my personally made "contemplation blend" tonight. It's black & gold cavendish(5oz) Mixed with a good bit of Golden Burley(3oz), and a small bit of latakia(lil less than 1oz). Thinking over some weighty stuff, universal joining, meaning of friendships, vast personal growth all of that stuff, and I find that this stuff fairs very well with distracted over-puffing. It manages to hold it's flavor quite well throughout the bowl. All in all Quite a good deep in thought smoke.


----------



## laloin

LTF in my Mr "G" straight billard Sav. the pipe is a great smoker. LTF good as usually but I think it's time I try something else. my tongue is begging now for something new heh


----------



## Baron_Null

laloin said:


> LTF in my Mr "G" straight billard Sav. the pipe is a great smoker. LTF good as usually but I think it's time I try something else. my tongue is begging now for something new heh


I'm really wanting to try the different Luxury Flake blends. I've heard a lot of good about them, and at a price point that agrees with a college student like myself. I'll probably buy an ounce of each once I have some spare cash.

Tonight's smoke- B&M "Boss' Blend" in a MM Missouri Pride. Having less of a tough time keeping it lit than last time, so I might actually be learning! Probably just dumb luck, though.


----------



## MarkC

Jeez, Erik; you make a post like that and don't have your address in your profile? You're no fun...


----------



## Baron_Null

MarkC said:


> Jeez, Erik; you make a post like that and don't have your address in your profile? You're no fun...


*Cough cough* That might have changed. :spy:


----------



## gahdzila

Tonight's smoke is gonna be a mish mash! PPP consisting of who knows what, mixed in some GH Sweet Rum Twist, and stuffed this concoction into the MM General....which was, by the way, still almost half full of Pirate Kake from earlier today. It's interesting so far!


----------



## Baron_Null

Same B&M "Boss' Blend" I've been smoking in my Country Gentleman MM.
First time smoking wasn't completely fun.
Didn't let my tobacco dry beforehand. Had just rained, so it was humid, cold, and windy. Was stressed, so was puffing faster than usual.
All of this led to a bitey, gurgly, and overly bitter smoke. Every other one of my smokes with this blend was cool, sweet and mild.
Couldn't keep a match lit long enough to get it close to the tobacco. I went through ~40 matches, ~5 of which actually made it to the bowl.
Found a divot in the side of my bowl on the far side away from where the shank enters the bowl. Not gonna worry about it unless it actually gets a char on it. If it does, I'll put some pipe mud in it. Not gonna worry about it too much.
Not the best smoke, and luck was obviously not with me tonight. :-|
At least I had no problems keeping it lit! :mmph:


----------



## MarkC

Baron_Null said:


> *Cough cough* That might have changed. :spy:


Sucker.... 

Just finished a bowl of Prince Albert; haven't decided what to grab next. Maybe food!


----------



## Blue_2

HV in a Peterson 303


----------



## tar heel

About 1/4 bowl of Penzance mixed with some PPP that is made heavily of Mississippi Mud...in a MM cob.


----------



## floogy

Mac B Scottish followed by some SWR in a county gentleman. I too have been dying to try the Stokkebye flakes but the smallest amount for purchase at lilbrown was a pound and a half for the twist and bullseye, out of stock on the navy flake. I ordered a tin of Orlik though, can't wait!


----------



## DSturg369

Kentucky Club Mild in a MM Legend.... Hot tea accompanying.


----------



## Baron_Null

Surprise surprise- B&M "Boss' Blend" in my Missouri Pride MM.
Totally opposite smoking experience from last night. Weather was nice and calm, I was more relaxed, I remembered to dry the tobacco, and I was actually able to light matches.
I do need to get a new tobacco. I'm getting tired of this "Boss' Blend" pretty quickly. It's mild, probably a bit too much so. Gets boring after a short while. I'll probably go for a VA or English blend next.



MarkC said:


> Sucker....


I was that one that was born on a particular minute. I have been described as many things. Hard to deceive is not one of them.


----------



## MarkC

Well, you'll pay for it now, because you'll have what's in this envelope I'm about to put out, and I'll have....wait a minute...guys, how does this scam work? I think I missed a step.

HOTW in a Cavicchi Dublin.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Butternut Burley  My first bowl and I really enjoyed it. Lived up to all expectations and then a bit beyond as well.


----------



## laloin

Bulleye in my bent no named Dublin. Looking forward when I can try bulleye after 6 months to meld


----------



## tar heel

McClelland 5100 in a Peterson Writer (Wilde). This stuff is just delicious. I keep telling myself that there are lots of non-virginias that I like so I will keep trying new stuff, and while that is true, the ones I love seem to be VA (in some form or another). I've never bought more than 1/2 a pound of anything at once, but when this runs out itwill be the first.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Legend.


----------



## mikebjrtx

DSturg369 said:


> PA in a MM Legend.


Glad you bagged your quarry. 
I had Larry's Blend in a general


----------



## DSturg369

And PA-paloosa continues! ... Dr Grabow Duke this time however.


----------



## gahdzila

My love affair with rope continues. Sliced Black Twist tonight.


----------



## Baron_Null

Yet again, Boss' Blend in a MM Missouri Pride. Getting tired of this blend, but that's OK, I'll be ordering a few different one ounce blends from P&C tonight, and getting a new blend from the local shop tomorrow!



MarkC said:


> Well, you'll pay for it now, because you'll have what's in this envelope I'm about to put out, and I'll have....wait a minute...guys, how does this scam work? I think I missed a step.


I imagine that whatever nefarious plan you have involves Mixture No. 79.


----------



## xeromz

Bulk Generic Full Virginia Flake in my home-carved briar


----------



## Blue_2

C&D Opening Night in a Peterson 303


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Some PS Bullseye in a short pipe. Excellent!


----------



## MarkC

Baron_Null said:


> I imagine that whatever nefarious plan you have involves Mixture No. 79.


Jeez, dude; even _I'm_ not _that_ evil! :lol:

Two days off to torture my tongue...starting with HOTW.


----------



## tar heel

A flake of FVF is drying on the plate for later. Maybe I'll smoke it in the Peterson Oscar Wilde since that is becoming my VA pipe.


----------



## MarkC

McClelland Oriental No. 14 to get started today.


----------



## gahdzila

Couldn't quite finish last night's Sliced Black, so I'm DGTing the rest of that bowl tonight, with a little PPP thrown on top for good measure. HELLO, MR. NICOTINE! Very tasty, but I'm gonna have to go slow with this.


----------



## Blue_2

The last of the Opening Night in a MM CG


----------



## DSturg369

Had more PA in my cobs, now on to a 50/50 mix of HOTW & Maple Street.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Had some Crooner a bit ago, now having more Butternut Burely


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Union Square trying to organize my thoughts about a review; then I popped a tin of Red Rapparee. A year is too long to wait between bowls of this!


----------



## gahdzila

Horrible horrible horrible day at work, but some Billy Budd in the MM Freehand and a bottle of Abita Turbodog and everything is right with the world again.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Horrible horrible horrible day at work, but some Billy Budd in the MM Freehand and a bottle of Abita Turbodog and everything is right with the world again.


I hate to hear it, brother. Enjoy that pipe and keep repeating treatment until your Monday is a Tuesday!


----------



## Baron_Null

As promised, I went to the local B&M to pick up a new blend. It's called "El Dorado PT." It's a fine cut stringy Virginia, which has a texture akin to stuffing. A bit difficult to pack, but has been forgiving in terms of over/under packing. It is pretty dry, but I don't know if that's because of the way it was stored at the B&M. Has a hint of sweetness, not as much as I expected given what I know about Virginia's sugar levels. First Virginia blend, so I don't know if that's the way a Virginia normally tastes or not. Has a very nice aftertaste, though. Pretty decent nicotine kick for me, enough for me to worry about making it a daily smoke. I would rather smoke pipes for enjoyment, not because I need the nicotine. Smoked it in a MM Missouri Pride.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Saturday is usually my last Monday for the week


----------



## Blue_2

OGS in a MM CG


----------



## gahdzila

mikebjrtx said:


> Saturday is usually my last Monday for the week


Friday is my Monday 



karatekyle said:


> I hate to hear it, brother. Enjoy that pipe and keep repeating treatment until your Monday is a Tuesday!


To further complicate things, today is Thursday for me, and tomorrow (Tuesday) is my Friday, because Wednesdays and Thursdays are my days off 

Thanks, Kyle! Occasionally at my job, we are called upon to work in a different department, with different people, doing something entirely different than what we're used to, and that was the source of my frustration today. But I'll definitely be on my home turf tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll have a good Friday.....errrr....._Tuesday_.....whatever :thumb:


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> To further complicate things, it's Thursday for me, and tomorrow (Tuesday) is my Friday, because Wednesdays and Thursdays are my days off
> 
> Thanks, Kyle! Occasionally at my job, we are called upon to work in a different department, with different people, doing something entirely different than what we're used to, and that was the source of my frustration today. But I'll definitely be on my home turf tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll have a good Friday.....errrr....._Tuesday_.....whatever :thumb:


I'm a jack of many trades here; more often than not I'm doing the same thing... never doing the same thing! Always fun hitting the ground running the wrong direction a few times a week haha.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking a bowl of Wessex Brown Virginia Flake. Nice blend, but how this reminded me of FVF last year is beyond me. Sorry, guys! 

Edited to add: not knocking the blend at all, it's just not even the same approach as FVF, that's all.


----------



## DSturg369

Home from work... First day as the new shift supervisor... Having some PA in a Dr Grabow Duke with a bourbon & Dr Pepper chaser.... Not a bad day by any means but still hectic none the less.


----------



## DanR

This rather large bowl of Blackwoods Flake I'm smoking seems to be knocking me around a little tonight, nicotine-wise that is. It must be the light supper I had? Nonetheless, I love this blend and will do my best to persevere! :lol:


----------



## mmiller

I didnt have a pipe tonight but last night I enjoyed a small bowl of CBW while grilling some burgers.


----------



## Baron_Null

"Boss' Blend" in my Missouri Meerschaum. Didn't end up finishing the bowl. Just was not very into the smoking tonight, I guess. Stressful day, so it might have just been how tired I am.


----------



## Thirston

On this hot night I'm enjoying a bowl of GLP's Key Largo.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Country Gent, with a bourbon & Dr Pepper chaser. 

Making Sausage Balls for a late-night, after work snack... :hungry:


----------



## MarkC

Union Square.


----------



## Baron_Null

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake in a Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride, thanks to a very generous Mark C. But there will be more on that when I have the time to make a thread...


----------



## tar heel

5100 (it is becoming my default) in a Peterson Writer Wilde with a big-boy glass of Bulleit bourbon. These two sing together!


----------



## mcgreggor57

C&D Bayou Morning Flake. I'm not sure how I feel about this flake yet. It's the second time I've tried it using the fold/stuff method. Next time I'll let it dry a bit more and rub it out.


----------



## karatekyle

Nightcap in the Sas Ruff. Been a one hit wonder lately. Looking forward to diversifying a bit more once I'm back up at school.


----------



## DSturg369

PA + MM Legend = :bounce:


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking another bowl of Union Square, trying to decide what to write in my review for the monthly thread. Heck, anyone who's been here any time knows I like it; I've got to come up with more than that...


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard. Now I understand when most people say fresh Virginias ROTT taste bright. I'm looking forward to opening a Jar of LNF in a couple of months to see what LNF tastes like after letting this blend meld.


----------



## wihong

A bowl of Dunhill Nightcap before going to bed


----------



## Blue_2

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## floogy

PS Nougat then some Orlik GS in a Country Gentleman. My very first flake, didn't disappoint.


----------



## Baron_Null

LTF (Thanks again, MarkC!) in a MM Missouri Pride.


----------



## MarkC

Your welcome; glad you're enjoying it.

HOTW for me to start my evening. I'm sure I'll end with GH Sweet Rum Twist; it seems to have become my 'bedtime bowl'.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Country Gent with Dr Pepper on the side.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Tonight's smoke will be my first in nearly three years. I made it into town today, dead-set on buying a cob. When I got to the store, the girl reached behind the counter and brought out a box...of the tiniest. Damned. Cobs. I have ever seen. These things couldn't have been more than 2" long. The bowl size was laughable - you couldn't even fit a squished up cigarette in them! I nearly walked out, but I saw two lone pipes sitting back there in a clear case with some zippos that looked like they had been there awhile. 24 bucks a pop, they were medicos. I decided "what the hell" and picked one up and a 50g pouch of the only tobacco I recognized: MacBaren Plumcake.

So that is tonight's smoke. Plumcake in a medico. I have no idea what this pipe is made from, and I've never smoked a MacBite before so I'm kind of nervous. Anyone have any pointers before I get back in the saddle here? :\


----------



## Baron_Null

LTF in an MM Missouri Pride. I love this blend even more every time I smoke it. Was engaged in conversation, got distracted, and puffed a bit too aggressively. Got tongue bite. Not so pleasant.


----------



## DSturg369

Marble Kake in a Grabow Duke... :tu on this stuff!


----------



## wihong

a bowl of Mixture 965 this lazy Saturday afternoon...


----------



## karatekyle

wihong said:


> a bowl of Mixture 965 this lazy Saturday afternoon...


What are your thoughts on 965?


----------



## Baron_Null

Prince Albert in a MM Missouri Pride. First time trying it. I wasn't sure if I would like it or not, because I had never had a burley blend before. I did enjoy it, though in a different way than my virginia and cavendish blends.

I was supposed to go watch the meteor shower with my girlfriend, but the clouds rolled in at the last moment, unfortunately.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Ha, Just smoked a great bowl of Ennerdale Flake (G&H) out of an old Peterson Pipe that was given to me by Jim (freestoke) as a very generous gift. I'm loving the Ennerdale Flake, and hope to try more of the lakeland bends soon. Happy Smoking!!


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Oak in a cob.

I noticed something interesting. Last night, during the Olympics, Tom Brokaw did a special on World War II. I was doing other things, only half watched it TBH. I was struck, however, by how many times they showed Winston Churchill smoking a cigar. There were also numerous candid shots of soldiers smoking cigarettes...one in, of all places to smoke, a hospital bed! Admittedly, there probably isn't a huge amount of footage out there of Churchill _without_ a cigar...but they certainly could have found plenty of footage of soldiers not smoking if they wanted to. I don't watch a huge amount of tv, but I can't at all remember seeing anyone smoke on network television in _ages_! And tonight, during the closing ceremonies of the Olympics - I was at the gym, the tv had no sound, and I was only half paying attention....but there was a big show, costumes, singing, dancing....and a portly balding man jumped out of a tower, singing his ass off, while smoking a cigar!

Not that there was anything wrong with any of it in my mind. It just caught my attention...like, "wow, that's unusual, haven't seen anything like that in a while.". Sort of the same reaction I would have if a hostess at a restaurant asked me if I would like a smoking or nonsmoking table LOL. That hasn't happened in _years._

I was actually under the impression that there was some sort of FCC regulation banning imagery of smoking on network television. Or was that only for advertisements?


----------



## Baron_Null

I enjoyed a bowl of FVF in a MM Missouri Pride, thanks to a very, very generous mikebjrtx. Thanks, Mike! I'll be writing about the experience I had with my first bowl of FVF when I get the time.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> I was actually under the impression that there was some sort of FCC regulation banning imagery of smoking on network television. Or was that only for advertisements?


Wait until next week when the horrified protests start building up...


----------



## indigosmoke

gahdzila said:


> I was actually under the impression that there was some sort of FCC regulation banning imagery of smoking on network television. Or was that only for advertisements?


I don't believe it's strictly banned in programming. Here's what the FCC has to say about tobacco advertising (a least as of 2008...it may have changed since):

"Federal law prohibits the airing of advertising for cigarettes, little cigars, smokeless tobacco, and chewing tobacco on radio, TV, or any other medium of electronic communication under the FCC's jurisdiction. However, the advertising of smoking accessories, cigars, pipes, pipe tobacco, or cigarette-making machines is not prohibited. Congress has not enacted any law prohibiting broadcast advertising of any kind of alcoholic beverage, and the FCC does not have a rule or policy regulating such advertisements."

Here's the link: http://www.fcc.gov/guides/public-and-broadcasting-july-2008

The last cigarette TV commercial (for Virginia Slims) was broadcast on the Johnny Carson Tonight Show at 11:59pm on January 1, 1971.


----------



## Smoke King David

I'm smoking MacBaren's Virginia No. 1 in an Ardor; this combination works wonders for me!


----------



## gahdzila

I was expecting it, too, Mark. Haven't heard anything yet, though.

Thanks for the info, John!

I had a nice, quiet day at work today. Relaxing now with some GH Sliced Black Twist.


----------



## Baron_Null

PA in a MM Missouri Pride. PA has pretty much secured a spot in my tobacco lineup as a good after-work blend. Cheap and reliable enough that I don't have to feel bad about wasting tobacco when I don't have the energy to really identify flavors. More of a relaxation tobacco than a savored tobacco for me.

I was going to smoke some more of the FVF sample that I got from Mike, but it's been a long day. I think I'll smoke some tomorrow.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Legend x3. One on the ride to work, one at lunch (stepped off the property), and another on the ride home. Now, some Kentucky Club Mild with a healthy pinch of Five Brothers added in.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked some three year old FVF tonight. It is excellent tobacco, but no better than several more easily found Virginias and not as good as a couple of them.


----------



## Hambone1

Balkan Supreme in a Boswell Nose Warmer, lovely smoke!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

2 smokes tonight...Reiner's LGF in the 2012 Puff pipe and some HV in my L'Anatra 2 egg!


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Smoked some three year old FVF tonight. It is excellent tobacco, but no better than several more easily found Virginias and not as good as a couple of them.


Yes. Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## gahdzila

Solani Aged Burley Flake. LOVE this blend!


----------



## MarkC

Just grabbed some Wessex Brown Virginia Flake as it was on the table from last night, and I figured I'd better at least have a bowl loaded before I clicked on the thread!


----------



## Blue_2

Having some Royal Yacht I found in my desk an hour ago. Just enough to fill this MM Legend.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Legend on the drive home and first bowl after I got home. Now, some HOTW.


----------



## Baron_Null

Captain Black White in a MM Missouri Pride.
Found out that my local walmart carries PA and Captain Black, and as I already picked up some PA, I got Captain Black this time.
I like it, but not as much as my other Cavendish blends. Disappointing, since I had high hopes for the Captain. I would keep getting it as a cheap smoke, but at $7.70 for one and a half ounces, I might as well just order some better quality stuff. Will keep some on hand for when I'm in the mood for it, though.


----------



## johnmoss

Working from home today..so I've already lit up a bowl of PS LTF in my Peterson Aran 989.


----------



## Baron_Null

LTF in a MM Missouri Pride.
Was really able to enjoy the flavors of the smoke. I think experimenting with so many different blends has really helped my palate develop.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Penzance. Again. 

I wonder if I'm smoking too much of this. May be, since I find myself wishing I had some PA about now... :biggrin:


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM cob on the drive home from work tonight. Now, some Maple Street with a pinch of Five Brothers tossed in.


----------



## MarkC

McClelland Oriental No. 14 in a Baronet EX bent billiard.


----------



## laloin

PS LTF in my Mr. "G" sav


----------



## mcgreggor57

Bayou Morning Flake in the Wally Frank. Our club championship is this weekend so I spent the evening cleaning my clubs and going through the bag, emptying out and reorganizing things a bit. It seems like I just did this and have already accumulated another 20 or so found balls in the bottom of one of the pockets. No wonder this bag feels heavy.

After finishing up that little project, I turned my attention to a few neglected friends. With pipe cleaners and Everclear at the ready, I commenced to cleaning up my favorite smokers. It's been a while since I've done anything short of running an occasional dry cleaner through the stem. In the process I noticed my Kaywoodie is MIA. Hmmm, not sure where I would've left it.


----------



## MarkC

mcgreggor57 said:


> It's been a while since I've done anything short of running an occasional dry cleaner through the stem.


Don't remind me!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Haven't smoked an english/lat blend in quite some time...ever since I killed the SL tin! Looking like HV & FVF tonight as it's been lately. The real question is when these 2 tins are gone in a week or so what to open next!?!


----------



## ten08

1st taste of PS Proper English, in my MM cob. Quite a departure from the OGS I've been so enamored with lately. I think I'm gonna need to get another cob or 2 to keep things straight.


----------



## smokinmojo

Peterson Nutty Cut in a Custombilt Billiard.


----------



## Monday

FM and Dunhill 965 out of my MM cob tonight... I guess since I am new to all this I am trying latakia blends tonight... Really diggin them!


----------



## mikebjrtx

About a quarter bowl of RLP-6, It reminds me of the half bowl of Captain Black White I tried a month or two ago. It took me three or four matches to get a good light and burned well, but I just didn't care for the flavor. The retrohale was great but even though I was tasting Chocolate and Vanilla both of which are flavors I enjoy, I just didn't care for the taste. The flavor was better when I pushed it to the point I thought it would get bitey. I dumped the rest and just the little bit I smoked left the bottom of the bowl wet.


----------



## gahdzila

HOTW.

It's been a while since I smoked this. Just opened some that has been jarred for 6 months. I remember when I last smoked it that I thought it tasted like root beer. Root beer isn't exactly right....but I can see why I called it that; there's something sweet and organic that is sort of hard to put a finger on, and calling it "root beer-ish" is as good an adjective as any.

Pretty good stuff. I should probably buy more of this next time TAD hits me.


----------



## mikebjrtx

gahdzila said:


> HOTW.
> 
> It's been a while since I smoked this. Just opened some that has been jarred for 6 months. I remember when I last smoked it that I thought it tasted like root beer. Root beer isn't exactly right....but I can see why I called it that; there's something sweet and organic that is sort of hard to put a finger on, and calling it "root beer-ish" is as good an adjective as any.
> 
> Pretty good stuff. I should probably buy more of this next time TAD hits me.


You just inspired me. Love that stuff, the earthy bittersweet flavors are great. I have sme drying now.


----------



## Blue_2

P&W Gramercy Park with some Five Brothers mixed in.


----------



## floogy

Just finished my first bowl of SG Golden Glow. Tin note was great. Pungent fresh cut hay. Only the third VA I've smoked but the quality of the tobacco was evident all the way through. I had the local shop here order some XX Black Twist so maybe the next time around I'll have them put some FVF on order.


----------



## jobes2007

After work it was a bowl of FMOTB in my Nording. Now some MacB Navy Flake. First time I've tried it, pretty darn good so far.


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of LNF in my Mr. "G" Sav. darn good smoke. could taste the rum and grassish notes from the viginia and that famous danish topping they use for LNF.


----------



## MarkC

mikebjrtx said:


> You just inspired me. Love that stuff, the earthy bittersweet flavors are great. I have sme drying now.


Okay; what the heck-I'm in as well.


----------



## DSturg369

Been home foe a couple of hours now... Enjoyed a nice bowl of PA in a MM Legend on the drive home to get the weekend started. Just finished some Moe's Confetti in the same Legend... Great paired with a cup of English Breakfast Tea. Now on to some more PA before some shut-eye.


----------



## Baron_Null

Captain Black in my long-neglected MM Country Gentleman.
The CB was much better in the Country Gentleman as opposed to the Missouri Pride. I think I've been ignoring the CG for far too long. I'm gonna pick up a factory straight stem for it, since the shank angle doesn't agree with the MM bent stem my Missouri Pride has.


----------



## longburn

I smoke both pipes and cigars, earlier today I had a bowl of H&H Seattle Pipe club Mississippi river in my Peterson bent apple. I love the flavor of that blend.


----------



## longburn

ProbateGeek said:


> Penzance. Again.
> 
> I wonder if I'm smoking too much of this. May be, since I find myself wishing I had some PA about now... :biggrin:


Where do you find that stuff? Everytime some is offered up it's snatched up before I can place an order and this has been going on for two years now. That must be some incredible stuff as everyone seems to be trying to seek it out.


----------



## Baron_Null

Stop two in my "Rediscovering blends in my Country Gentleman" was PS LTF.
Delicious in both my MP and CG, but had a different smoke characteristic in the CG. Longer smoke, for sure, since I could fit the entire rubbed flake into the pipe.


----------



## DSturg369

A 50/50 mix of Five Brothers and PA right now.


----------



## laloin

bowl of Stoney in my no named bend Dublin. great smoke.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Cavicchi dublin.


----------



## gahdzila

Smoking this Dark Birdseye that MarkC sent me, I'm reminded of the old Chunky Soup commercials - "the soup that eats like a meal!". Dark Birdseye is the Virginia that smokes like a burley. Good stuff! Thanks, Mark!


----------



## DanR

Howdy Gents. Been smoking all day as I worked around the yard. Started with some Escudo, followed by a cigar (Undercrown Toro), a small bowl of Middleton Apple, and I'm now capping it all off with 2008 Fillmore. It was a yummy day!


----------



## tag1983

Had some Dorchester in my cob.


----------



## laloin

Mccllends 2015 the last of the sample from TommyTree from blind taste III. Smoked in my Mr. G Sav. the sweet bread like taste from this 4 year old blend. thanks again TommyTree


----------



## DSturg369

Giving some Hamborger Veermaster a go tonight... Very nice! Earlier was some Larry's Blend... Also very nice! :tu


----------



## DSturg369

Have a couple pipes pre-loaded for this evening....
- PA
- Luxury English Twist
- Black Cherry Twist

After these... The sky's the limit!

I have FEMA training all week at Fort Gordon, GA from 08:00hrs to 16:00hrs, so I'll be home for the evenings... :woohoo:


----------



## 36Bones

DSturg369 said:


> Hamborger Veermaster a go tonight


Yummy, Dale. Think I'm going to kick back with some Union Square, tonight.


----------



## tar heel

Last of my working stash of Penzance in a Savinelli Roma


----------



## gahdzila

DSturg369 said:


> Black Cherry Twist


Please report back and let me know what you think of this one, Dale. I've got a little that I haven't gotten around to trying. If you like it, I may get to it sooner rather than later.

Sweet Rum Twist in the Legend for me tonight. Thinking I might follow it up with some Billy Budd.


----------



## DanR

McClelland Dark Star in my Radice billiard. This tobacco is naturally sweet - I just love it!


----------



## mikebjrtx

gahdzila said:


> Please report back and let me know what you think of this one, Dale. I've got a little that I haven't gotten around to trying. If you like it, I may get to it sooner rather than later.
> 
> Sweet Rum Twist in the Legend for me tonight. Thinking I might follow it up with some Billy Budd.


Chew it it's great that way, just start with a small coin it kicks my a** every time I try it.


----------



## mikebjrtx

DanR said:


> McClelland Dark Star in my Radice billiard. This tobacco is naturally sweet - I just love it!


one of my favorites, I got some small tins from Pipes & Cigars and they were all from 2008 older than the large tin I got earlier this year.


----------



## Baron_Null

A tiny bit (1/5-1/4 bowl) of "El Dorado PT" in my MM Country Gentleman. Decided to try a bit again to see if I like it at all after all of the tobaccos I have tried. The answer is a solid "kinda." Will try a full bowl sometime soon, but I wound up switching to Prince Albert after I finished the bit of El Dorado I had in the CG.

In somewhat related news, I've started reading the Lord of the Rings series, as my college English class requires it. Not a bad thing by any stretch of the imagination, as I wanted to read the series in the past but never had the motivation. It made me smile that in the prologue there was an entire page long section on the origins of the "pipe weed." This book is inspiring me to build a cobwarden. Not only for the "cool" factor, but because it will be easier to read and smoke with one as opposed to a shorter pipe. I would get a briar churchwarden, but I would rather just spend 30 dollars on a quality smoke than 100+, at least until I get more income.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a bow of some "Muddy Waters" my buddy gave me in my MM Country Gentleman last night. I really liked that smoke, but couldn't find any info on it. He said he got it from a B&M and I got ahold of the shop and they didn't recall having it. But non the less, I got a few oz left till I find some more.


----------



## gahdzila

mikebjrtx said:


> Chew it it's great that way, just start with a small coin it kicks my a** every time I try it.


:yo: I do appreciate the tip, sir, but chewing it doesn't sound appetizing to me in the least. I use snus now, but it's really a whole different animal...no spitting, and it's in little pouches. I experimented with dipping tobacco when I was in college, and never got into it at all. Having to constantly spit kinda grossed me out, uke: and having to pick the pieces out of my teeth afterwards was disgusting.

Looks like I forgot to post last night. I rubbed out a big pile of SG 1792 flake and left it to dry for over an hour...which turned out to be not long enough :frusty: I just left the remains out on the paper plate last night. By this afternoon, it was dry and crunchy...I smoked a bowl, it was ok, better than last night, but it was really too dry. There was a little left this evening, very dry, so I thought I'd mix some cherry aro in it to moisten it up a little, and that's what I'm smoking now. Not bad...better, in fact.

I'm nearing the bottom of my jar of 1792, and have one more tin cellared. I'm thinking I probably won't buy anymore. Every once in a while, I get it to exactly the right moisture level, and pack it perfectly, and it's pretty good. But most of the time, I just can't seem to get it right.


----------



## mikebjrtx

That's why I can only handle a small coin, no spitting I just keep drinking water to dilute it.


----------



## Monday

965 smoking my peterson harp 80s for the first time


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> I use snus now, but it's really a whole different animal...no spitting, and it's in little pouches.


Damn it, Cliff. Why do I become so interested in these things? First snuff now this?

Ugh. Alright, I'll bite. Gimme the 3 paragraph run down on snus :lol:


----------



## Baron_Null

Tonight and last night, El Dorado PT in a MM Missouri Pride. This blend is not that great in taste. I won't say nothing special, since I've never heard of a tobacco that had the taste of cheese on the initial light. What this blend excels in, however, is staying lit. Kinda bitey, but isn't very needy in packing and smoking technique. Very nice for smoking while reading, but the taste throws me off. Will try some slightly dried out PA tomorrow.


----------



## laloin

bowl of bell's three nuns from a sample from TommyTree. this sample had some serious age and you can see the white crystals on the little dime size coins. rubbed out a few and filled my no named bend dublin. Was in pope bliss....curse you TommyTree now I need to hunt the ends of the world for three nuns lol


----------



## DSturg369

Last night for me... English Stout, Black House, Dark Flake Scented, and Paladin... In various pipes. The first two I enjoyed, the latter two I did not.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> I experimented with dipping tobacco when I was in college, and never got into it at all. Having to constantly spit kinda grossed me out, uke: and having to pick the pieces out of my teeth afterwards was disgusting.


Just be glad you knew about the spitting in advance; I didn't. All you have to do is howl like a Bloodhound and I puke.


----------



## MarkC

Monday said:


> 965 smoking my peterson harp 80s for the first time


I'm not much of a Peterson fan, but if and when I get one, I know it'll be the 80s!

Getting ready for a bowl of HOTW. I haven't smoked anything in about three days; something's up medical-wise (first opinion was indigestion, but it sure as hell isn't something Tums can fix!) and smoking just isn't that enjoyable when you feel like your ribs ought to be taped. We're still in the 'taking tests' stage with the Doc, so it'll probably be just as bad this time, but I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> Damn it, Cliff. Why do I become so interested in these things? First snuff now this?
> 
> Ugh. Alright, I'll bite. Gimme the 3 paragraph run down on snus :lol:


It's Swedish. I read somewhere that the newer American snuses (Camel and Marlboro brands, among others) aren't the same stuff...I can't speak from experience, I've only had Swedish. It is steam pasteurized, a processing method unique to snus. Though you can get it loose, I don't understand why one would choose to, as the pouches (called "portions") are so tidy and clean. The pouches come in different sizes - I find the larger ones are not as discreet, so I use the "mini" portions. The pouches come in different moisture levels as well..."white" is drier. Honestly, I can't tell much of a difference in the experience of the different moisture pouches. It's quite strong nicotine-wise...and some brands are even stronger ("sterk" and "extra sterk"). In Sweden, it is marketed as a healthier alternative to cigarettes...there's little doubt in my mind that larger portion sterks would provide plenty enough nicotine to replace even a heavy cigarette habit. Don't quote me on this, but I'm sure I read somewhere that chewing tobacco is illegal in the European Union, and Sweden refused to join the EU until an exception was made so they could keep their snus :lol:

To use it, just put it under your upper lip. You might move it around every once in a while, change sides, etc. It lasts about an hour before the flavor fades. No need to spit. With the mini portions, as long as I'm somewhat careful, it's extremely discreet (this is what I like about it) - I use it at work and hold conversations with clients and coworkers and no one has ever noticed.

No reason for you to order any just to try - I could easily drop a couple of portions in an envelope and mail 'em your way. PM me your address.

There's your three paragraphs!  You guys got me interested in snuff as well. I didn't want to order a bunch and find out I didn't like it....unfortunately, there wasn't much selection locally, so I just bought the one that caught my eye - WE Garrett Sweet. I tried it a little yesterday...I dunno, I'm not too crazy about the experience so far, but I'm going to play with it a little more before I write it off.


----------



## Monday

MarkC said:


> I'm not much of a Peterson fan, but if and when I get one, I know it'll be the 80s!


Why are you not a Peterson fan? Thought they were a pretty decent brand...

Regardless the 80s smoked like a dream, cant wait for more cake


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> There's your three paragraphs!  You guys got me interested in snuff as well. I didn't want to order a bunch and find out I didn't like it....unfortunately, there wasn't much selection locally, so I just bought the one that caught my eye - WE Garrett Sweet. I tried it a little yesterday...I dunno, I'm not too crazy about the experience so far, but I'm going to play with it a little more before I write it off.


Well shoot, I'll trade you snuff for snus but I'm sort of a one trick pony. I have a pretty shallow collection outside of O&G! Garrett sweet is _really_ dry and fine. Tough to enjoy. I'll drop a few baggies of some more user friendly snuffs in the mail for ya as payment, how's that for a deal? Address in profile?


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> Well shoot, I'll trade you snuff for snus but I'm sort of a one trick pony. I have a pretty shallow collection outside of O&G! Garrett sweet is _really_ dry and fine. Tough to enjoy. I'll drop a few baggies of some more user friendly snuffs in the mail for ya as payment, how's that for a deal? Address in profile?


No problem...I'm a one trick pony with snus - General Dry Mint White Mini. Only thing I've got on hand. Yep, address in profile - THANKS!


----------



## Mauak

Based on an unscientific poll of posts in this thread I smoked my first bowl of Peterson's Irish Flake tonight. I thought it was very, very nice. None of my bowls are big enough.

This was one tin of my first order of fine pipe tobacco. It arrived today from Pipes and Cigars (dot com) along with a GL Pease Meridian, Peterson Irish Oak, and a Dunhill Royal Yacht, all based again on my unscientific poll. I look forward to sampling each of them and more. 

Thank you all for your input and opinions. With a bit more smoke under my belt, or something, I hope to be able to add to the discussions in a more meaningful way.


----------



## Baron_Null

Half-bowl of PA in my MM Missouri Pride. Been a long day with work and school, and though it helped me relax quite a bit, I just didn't feel like smoking to the bottom. Wasted a bit of tobacco, but not that much, since the Missouri Pride is has a small bowl anyway.


----------



## laloin

hmmmm cllff, Lakeland blends, now snus....have you escaped from the looney farm again


----------



## floogy

SG Golden Glow in a legend, yum


----------



## MarkC

Monday said:


> Why are you not a Peterson fan? Thought they were a pretty decent brand...
> 
> Regardless the 80s smoked like a dream, cant wait for more cake


It's purely their shaping; it just doesn't appeal to me much. I love the 80s, and like the looks of the 606 as well, but I'm not much on their 'plump' style pipes.


----------



## karatekyle

MarkC said:


> It's purely their shaping; it just doesn't appeal to me much. I love the 80s, and like the looks of the 606 as well, but I'm not much on their 'plump' style pipes.


Completely agree. Unfortunately for me, It's been more than shaping. Mine just doesn't smoke that well. Don't get me wrong, it smokes well. Just not _that_ well. I'm never really impressed with the functionality. It's a great pipe and I'll never regret buying it. But I'm not a Peterson fanboy. They have the name, the history, the quality. But I just can't seem to find a whole lot of joy in them.


----------



## Baron_Null

Bowl of PA in my MM Missouri Pride. Dropped the pipe on the ground halfway through the smoke, which resulted in half of the tobacco spilling out, and a few chips on the edge of the bowl.  At least I didn't see any cracking, and if there is, at least it's one of the cheaper MM's which isn't suffering from the cob shortage...


----------



## MarkC

Hey, it has a story now; it's a survivor!

Union Square.


----------



## laloin

bowl of LNF in my Mr G sav. good smoker


----------



## DSturg369

First time trying Orlik Golden Sliced tonight... And it won't be the last. Good stuff! :tu


----------



## pipinho

Emp in my new Viking falcon pipe


----------



## laloin

LTF in my no named bend Dublin. was a nice enjoyable bowl. To boot I still can't tell what this topping is for the life of me


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Sillem's Black in a Kaywoodie estate (Thanks Roy!) 

Never tried it before and absolutely loved it!


----------



## Baron_Null

PA in my brand new unfinshed basket pipe. Could taste the difference in the smoke between the new not-broken-in-yet pipe and my MMs. Can't put my finger on the change, but was more chemical-y. Was much easier to smoke to the bottom of the bowl than the MMs, though. I was actually shocked to see that there was no dottle at the bottom of the pipe.


----------



## pipinho

smokes great!!


----------



## TheRooster

pipinho said:


> View attachment 40100
> 
> 
> smokes great!!


WTF is that?


----------



## pipinho

A falcon style pipe by Viking, I'm thinking about painting the shank black


----------



## Kevin Keith

I've had a few Grabow Vikings through the years. I wish I still did. I have one Falcon now and need to get extra bowls. Nice picture Benjamin...thanks, enjoyed seeing it!


----------



## pipinho

three of the bowls were never used and the two seemed like they were used once or twice, yea i lucked out. But i am really thinking about modifying it, like painting it black or a dark brown. Since it's aluminum i don't see the real harm in modifying it...


----------



## MarkC

Probably wouldn't dissipate the heat as well.


----------



## karatekyle

Kevin Keith said:


> I've had a few Grabow Vikings through the years. I wish I still did. I have one Falcon now and need to get extra bowls. Nice picture Benjamin...thanks, enjoyed seeing it!


They really are quite the pipe, aren't they? I never smoke mine. Too many questions from onlookers :lol:

But I tell you what. On a cold day, taking that thing outside with the most god-awful, gooey, bitey aromatic? That thing shines like a car off the lot. Cool, bite-less, dry as a bone.

And the only price of admission is making a sign that says "No, dammit; this is a tobacco pipe. Stop trying to hand me money, cut your hair, and get a job!" ound:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bill - we're envious. How/where did you "luck out" so well?


----------



## smokinmojo

Samovar in a Custombilt billiard. :smile:


----------



## pipinho

Really, there are other falcon styles that come colored...


----------



## karatekyle

After finishing this morning's EMP, I went straight to Nightcap. Sasieni ruff. Boy, that's a good pipe.


----------



## Baron_Null

PA in a MM Missouri Pride. Was going to smoke my new basket pipe, but couldn't find the darned thing to save my life. Took me about 2 hours after I finished smoking to find out where I put it.
On the upside, I think I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with my lighting technique. I was getting only a small part of the tobacco lit before, and was getting some serious char on the rims of my cobs. My reluctance to do the same with my basket pipe finally led me to realize what I was doing wrong. Yay! Another upside is that I don't have to relight as much now.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Bald Headed Teacher in a cob. First bowl, but to my inexperienced palette it made for a nice even smoke. It had sort of a cinnamon nutmeg taste to it throughout, and every 20th puff or so I'd catch a hint of other flavors - brandy was about the only one I could readily identify. The others were quite nice though. And the room (porch) note wasn't too bad either. It seemed much lighter than last night's Sillem's Black. This one definitely merits further exploration.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Frog Morton in the Sav Monza. Bowl #2, then g'night.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht. :hungry:


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoyed a MM Legend with Butternut Burley on the ride into training for work today (carpooling), another at lunch, and yet another on the ride home. Just finished up some P&C's BOTR in a Dr Grabow (Great Smoke!) and now some Darth Waffle in another MM Legend.


----------



## jaysalti

FINALLY broke my Jensen North Dane out and decided to see how the Oriental Express has aged over the last several months... Happy to report the answer is very well! Orientals have mellowed and profile had exceptional balance with a nice build up as the bowl progressed. Very pleased with the choice and fine way to end the day.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

smoked some Veermaster out of one of my new cobs AWESOME


----------



## DanR

DSturg369 said:


> Enjoyed a MM Legend with Butternut Burley on the ride into training for work today (carpooling), another at lunch, and yet another on the ride home. Just finished up some P&C's BOTR in a Dr Grabow (Great Smoke!) and now some Darth Waffle in another MM Legend.


I had Butternut Burley on my commute in this morning too. Great minds think alike after all! I've been trying to smoke more room note friendly tobaccos in the truck since the wife was complaining a bit. Now, I'm having some McClelland Dark Star as I enjoy the nice evening weather here in San Antonio.


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of Bulleye in my Canuck GBD tapastary. Yummy smoke with the sweetness of the Virginias and the pepper/plum like notes from the Perique.


----------



## Baron_Null

Two half-bowls of PA in my unfinshed basket pipe to help along the breaking-in process. Tried to do a quarter-bowl, but it was much too hard keeping it lit. I think I'm gonna go back to one of my cobs tomorrow and smoke something different, as PA is starting to get kind of boring.

I'm usually not one to crave nicotine, but trying to decipher the instructions on transferring a vehicle title and registering in NM is making me want a bowl. :cheeky:


----------



## Monday

Frogs bayou thanks to the share... Amazing stuff an order will be made!


----------



## floogy

Half bowl of PA in my Boswell to finish the break in the previous owner started.


----------



## BigKev77

Found a jar of Classic Burley Kake I forgot that I had. It is supposed to be an homage to a classic old drug store burley so I am smoking it in a classic drugstore pipe, Dr Grabow Grand Duke.


----------



## Baron_Null

After much deliberation, I decided to smoke a second time. Captain Black in a MM Missouri Pride. I liked it much better than the first time I tried it, though 3/4 of the way down it got a very ashy taste that made me think I had smoked all the way to the bottom. But to my surprise, there was a good deal left. Ah, well. Still, nice to have a change from PA, PA, and more PA.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

McClelland 5100 in a cob. My first time trying a straight Virginia, and I quite liked it. Definitely noticed that baking bread...flavor? Smell? I couldn't quite tell which, but it was there.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a Large Itallian Briar Freehand followed by a bowl of Tambolaka in a small Meerschaum.ipe: I was digging thru my stash and came across my Marlin Flake and it really hit the spot this evening. I packed my big pipe, sat back and sipped this delicious tobacco slowly letting this smoke slowly curl around my nose; what a joy!:hippie: After enjoying 13/4 hours of enjoyment I wanted some power and "of course" went for the tanbolaka; it definitely gave me the power that I was looking for. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold glass of "Kirin Ichiban Malt" brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## Baron_Null

FVF in my MM CG. I don't think I gave it enough drying time, and I think I packed it much too tight. It was incredibly difficult to keep lit, and I ended up tossing the last eighth of the bowl, since I was a bit too aggressive with the relighting. Still very much enjoying the flake, though. If you see this, I just wanted to say thanks again, Mike!


----------



## mata777

Just lit up a bowl of some 2009 rattrays OG in my Mario Grandi. Good stuff. Nothing like sipping on an ice cold ale and somking a fine tobacco to end the night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Smoked my last Gran Habano Corojo #5 Gran Robusto (6.0" x 54) tonight. What a let down - poor flavor, wonky burn, and a generally nasty room note (or back deck note, in my case). Then even that bad smoke was cut short, having to get the daughter off to bed, feed the dog, put the trash and recycling out to the curb, all the while pissed about the poor performance of the cigar and fretting over the usual worries of the day. Feeling sour and frustrated, I instinctively grabbed a cob and something I hadn't touched in 6 months I bet - some GL Pease Robusto (gifted to me many months ago by some wise brother, that I had dried then jarred thinking it not that much to my liking). Then it was out to the front porch, slamming the door (just a bit) to show the world how fed up I was with it all... 

And in about 2 minutes the frustration had left me, and in the quite cool of the evening I enjoyed a good 30 minutes of cigar leaf that - at a small, small fraction of the cost of the Gran Habano - was utterly delicious and completely satisfying. Ahhhh. 

So glad to be here. p 'Night gents.


----------



## BigKev77

Stonehaven in a savinelli straight billiard. I am just not blown away with this baccy anymore.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Stonehaven in my trusty cob. This will be my first time trying it - wish me luck

It takes forever to dry out!!!


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

That was...interesting. Never smoked a flake before - I think I like it.

While I don't expect to get a lot from the first bowl of anything, Stonehaven is definitely the most intriguing blend I've tried. I just _know_ there's more to it than I'm tasting - it seems as though it's just barely on the edge of my perception. I can taste the Virginia for sure, and the smell is quite nice. But I feel as though I'm missing the main point of this tobacco somehow.

That said, it did leave the bowl of my cob smelling quite sweet. This was possibly because I didn't let it dry out enough, and so was unable to smoke it all the way down and was left with maybe 1/10 of a bowl at the end.

I'm going to be pondering this one for quite a while.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Had my MM Pride with me in the car and grabbed a new pouch of PA from the smoke shoppe. Like an old friend that's been away too long, it was nice to spend time with it. I also took the opportunity to toss the dried up remnants of a pouch of half/half I found in the console.


----------



## gahdzila

I also got reacquainted with an old friend tonight - 5 Brothers. Production moved from Kentucky to Denmark a while back when Lane bought the brand, but I'm happy to report that the new stuff is just as good as the old. Details - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-five-brothers-vs-five-brothers-new-post.html


----------



## BigKev77

Squadron leader from 09 in a Jobey bent rhodesian or bulldog. I can never remember.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Penzance in the meer - these two were made for each other.


----------



## Baron_Null

LTF in my MM Missouri Pride. Nice smoke, as always, but had to take a break about halfway through to make dinner. Had a different taste when I came back to it. It was pleasant at first, but degraded as time passed. I think I gave it a bit too long of a break, and it dried out too much.


----------



## laloin

couple of coins of some Escudo in my no named bend Dublin. been awhile since I've had escudo. always a great smoke


----------



## pipinho

Emp in a cobwarden


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Bald Headed Teacher, this time in my Kaywoodie. What a great tobacco! Second bowl better than the first. Can't wait to be able to place my order for some more of this stuff!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

This evening sees me smoking some SWR in one my trusty MM Eatons.


----------



## DanR

Aged Burley Flake in Radice Billiard. Yummy! :biggrin:


----------



## DSturg369

It's been a busy and tiring week with the HazMat training and I haven't been on as much. Waiting on a pizza delivery right now, sipping some Evan Williams Black Label and enjoying some PA in a MM cob. Half day tomorrow and also the Final Exam... Should be interesting. I'll be on more this weekend. Hope everyone is having a great Thursday night!


----------



## BigKev77

LNF Boy that's good.


----------



## Monday

Had some 965 in my peterson 80s


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

some 7 year old marlin flake in one of my cobs. wow age brings a whole new dimension to this blend...


----------



## Kevin Keith

Frog Morton in the Sav Standing Canadian


----------



## Monday

Enjoying some frog morton out of my kaywoodie ruf wood


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

SWR in my new MM Washington


----------



## Baron_Null

Three half-bowls of PA in my basket pipe to break it in some more.


----------



## BigKev77

Union Square. Almost 3 years on this tobacco and it is amazing how it has changed. I am wishing now I had bought more than a lb to cellar.


----------



## laloin

polished off the last of the 3 Nuns I got from TommyTree. I really really do hate you TommyTree for including 3 Nuns in the blind taste test 3. really really have to found some now ha


----------



## Ken Hastings

Lane Edgeworth Ready Rub Match by Altadis in a Peterson Rhodesian. The Lane version was private labelled as LL Bean pipe tabacco. Back in the day when Freeport sold pipes and tabacco and I bought both for a friend there.


----------



## Baron_Null

PA in my MM Pride, both for relaxation after a stressful day at work and to inspire me for the monthly tobacco review.


----------



## Monday

Dan Davinchi out of an MM cob


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of Stony, I left the tobacco to sit in a jar to air out, after being sealed for 2 yrs. Really yummy, getting chocolate, coffee, and some of the familar sweet hay like notes. Smoked musketballed in my no named bend Dublin


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in my big Itallian Briar Freehand.p For the last couple of days you guys have been talking about Stony and I said to myself "why not" while going thru my stash. I folded and stuffed the bottom half and rubbed out this tobacco for the top half of this very large pipe. My smoke this evening was especially good; I sat back, slowly puffed while listening to some classicaL Jazz-dang-it how nice it was.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and it was one of those special evenings.:drinking:


----------



## gahdzila

Sweet Rum Twist. This stuff is just _heavenly._


----------



## Kevin Keith

SWR in MM Pony...it's a challenge from another forum. Choose one pipe, not a fave, and smoke only that pipe for 24 hours.


----------



## BigKev77

Hard to decide tonight. I am thinking Lancer Slices but my LNF is REALLY smoking good right now. I think I am going to have the Lancer Slices in my small MM Washington and if i am not satisfied I will bust out the LNF in a nice big MM Country Gent.


----------



## Ken Hastings

Lane 1Q in a no name Italian Briar


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Some "late 90's" MacBaren Club Blend in the trusty cob. What a delightful smoke! I'm going to have to save the rest of this for a special occasion. Or the end of a particularly hard day.


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of LNF in my calabase. Was smoking really nice tonight didn't want it to end. But alse nothing but a small pile of gray ash.


----------



## gahdzila

I wanted something simple and strong to go with a beer - Dark Birdseye is filling the bill nicely! It's smoking good in my Dr Grabow Big Pipe, and it's working well with this Sierra Nevada Stout.


----------



## Ken Hastings

Squadron Leader


----------



## gahdzila

What's better than a pipe and a beer? TWO PIPES AND TWO BEERS! More Dark Birdseye, and an Abita Turbodog!


----------



## Thirston

Some 2 year old FVF in a Don Carlos.

Just returned fm an all cigar tropical vacation and missed the hell out
of my pipe tobacco. Shoulda brought pipes instead.


----------



## Monday

965 out of a cavicchi


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

25+ year old MacBaren Virginia no1 out of my mastro de paja poker. Sweet and delicious!


----------



## Monday

Deuce Da Masta said:


> 25+ year old MacBaren Virginia no1 out of my mastro de paja poker. Sweet and delicious!


Nice


----------



## mcgreggor57

Tonight's smoke began as This Morning's smoke and morphed into This Afternoon's smoke as well ipe: Prior to heading out the door I grabbed the Billy Bud sample I received from Clifford. There's just something about the woody, campfire smokiness of this blend. My MM CG served me well. Bowl #1 began on the drive in and ended during my lunch time detour to a local B&M. Bowl #2 kept me company on the way home where I finished it putzing around the yard.

We had about 3 inches of rain, courtesy of Isaac, since the weekend. Today was a bit cooler and should remain ideal golf weather for the remainder of the week. My lovely bride surprised me by mowing the yard today. Ahhh, one less chore to complete.


----------



## tar heel

FVF in a Belgique


----------



## FiveStar

Escudo in a Radice rusticated bent pot. Delish!


----------



## gahdzila

Thursdays are really a daddy-killer around here. First, there's _my_ piano lesson (which I spend the earlier part of the day preparing for). Then, pick up the kids. Work on homework. Then, my son's piano lesson. Finish up homework. Then my son's karate lesson. By now, both kids and I are completely exhausted and famished. We decided to check out a new Mexican place that just opened just a couple of blocks from our house. ¡Olé! ¡Delicioso! Taco plate for my daughter, burrito plate for my son, three Tecatés and a chicken chimichanga for yours truly (plus the kids' leftovers!). FANTASTIC! Home now, enjoying a pipe - PPP and a little Royal Yacht.


----------



## mikebjrtx

gahdzila said:


> Thursdays are really a daddy-killer around here. First, there's _my_ piano lesson (which I spend the earlier part of the day preparing for). Then, pick up the kids. Work on homework. Then, my son's piano lesson. Finish up homework. Then my son's karate lesson. By now, both kids and I are completely exhausted and famished. We decided to check out a new Mexican place that just opened just a couple of blocks from our house. ¡Olé! ¡Delicioso! Taco plate for my daughter, burrito plate for my son, three Tecatés and a chicken chimichanga for yours truly (plus the kids' leftovers!). FANTASTIC! Home now, enjoying a pipe - PPP and a little Royal Yacht.


PPPand Royal Yacht, Happy Father's Day


----------



## DanR

I'm off traveling the globe again starting tomorrow. I took today to pack, prep and recheck everything before I head off to Europe. Paris first (with a free day to visit Normandy), then Frankfurt for the Automechanika show - a big auto parts booth show. I hope to find a tobacco shop in between swilling liters and liters of German beer! I have two Dunhills and a few tins of tobacco for the journey.

Tonight, I am finishing my day in the normal way, outside with my Radice Billiard loaded with Patriot Flake.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Safe travels Dan!


----------



## ProbateGeek

FiveStar said:


> Escudo in a Radice rusticated bent pot. Delish!
> 
> View attachment 40332


Landis, do I see you with a handy supply of 3 pipe cleaners there hanging on your right ear? 
Damn, man -

- I think like that...

As much as this Ennerdale Flake rubbed out into the Country Gent. Been a while! p


----------



## Baron_Null

CBW in my MM Pride.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Legend on the ride home tonight, Now on to some Dorchester in a Grabow Royal Duke.


----------



## gahdzila

1792 Flake in the MM Legend. I chose tonight's blend hastily without much forethought. It's good, but I think I would have preferred something a little lighter tonight. The bottom half of this bowl might just get DGT'ed till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## freestoke

Just finished the Sasieni Canadian full of MM965. Pretty decent nicotine hit, but from what? :ask: Cavendish, Latakia and oriental? Whoda thunk it?


----------



## Monday

Smoking som fm on the bayou with my peterson... From this amazing old cabin i decided to escape to for the weekennd


----------



## laloin

smoked a nice bowl of Bayou Morning Flake, I prefer this to the regular Bayou morning, less of a Perique bomb. lots of nice grassish notes from the Virginia and plenty of plum notes from the Perique. Smoked in my Sav Mr "G" straight billard


----------



## Thirston

Nightcap in an old Charatan. 

Damn, nice cabin. Looks picture perfect... like a movie set.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Just finished the Sasieni Canadian full of MM965. Pretty decent nicotine hit, but from what? :ask: Cavendish, Latakia and oriental? Whoda thunk it?


The nic is from the brown unsweetened cavandish. It is the usual base for Scottish style mixtures.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> The nic is from the brown unsweetened cavandish. It is the usual base for Scottish style mixtures.


Thanks, Nick! I see "Cavendish" and visions of Dutch fluff spring into my head. :tsk:


----------



## gahdzila

C&D Big n Burley. My first go with this blend. Good, but not great. There's more going on than just burley, but I kept wishing it would show me a little more than it did. I'm not ready to give up on it, though....I often like new stuff better the more I smoke it. We'll see.


----------



## DSturg369

OGS in a Grabow Royal Duke.... Mmmmmmm


----------



## Baron_Null

Posting in page number 777! Woo!

Two bowls of PA in my basket pipe. I've been avoiding PA lately, since I've been getting tired of it. Thought I'd try again, but nope, I'm still PA fatigued. Still, it's the only thing I'm willing to smoke in my briar, since I'm still breaking it in.


----------



## Monday

Enjoyed some cajun food tonight so enjoying some on the bayou in my cavicchi it seemed fitting for my last night at the cabin


----------



## laloin

old faithful bowl of LNF in my no named bend dublin. before I knew it. it had smoked to the bottom leaving nothing but a pile of ash.


----------



## Scott W.

Stonehaven in my Nording freehand


----------



## Baron_Null

Captain Black in my MM Pride.


----------



## Monday

London mixture in my castello GL


----------



## gahdzila

I opened a tin of FVF to send out some samples, and decided to smoke a bit of it myself ipe: in the Peterson Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Baron_Null

Half-bowl of PA, in my MM CG, remembered that I'm getting sick of PA, and tried to switch to CB in the same pipe. Big mistake. Blegh.

I'm favoring my Pride over my CG more and more. It feels better in my hand and holds an ideal amount of tobacco. I'll try another large-bowled cob sometime, such as a Diplomat, but I'm wondering if I'm just the type that prefers small-bowled pipes. If that ends up being the case, I guess I'll be in luck with the large-cob shortage and whatnot. I guess the only way to find out is to try as many cobs as I can. Damn this expensive hobby!


----------



## Monday

London mixture out of a cavicchi


----------



## DSturg369

Popped off a crown and have some pain issues right now, but still puffing on some Kentucky Club Mild in a Grabow Duke.


----------



## Baron_Null

El Dorado PT in my MM Pride
After I was finished smoking, I decided to go inside for a bit. Long story short, I left my pipe and my textbook outside in the rain.
I had to dry out my cob by placing it in front of a fan, putting a wadded up paper towel in the bowl, and sticking a pipe cleaner in the stem.
Lesson of the day? Don't be an idiot like me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

As I am sitting here typing this I am half way thru a bowl of Gawith and Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented and I am in awe!ipe: I have not smoked this tobacco in more than a year and I cannot understand what took me so long. As usual I went digging thru my stash and came across a baggie containing two pipe fulls of this tobacco; I got this sample from MarkC more than a year ago. This tobacco is absolutely delicious.:nod: Up until now my favorite H and G tobaccos were Dark Flake, scented and unscented which I have restocked; my Dark Flakes also came from a sample from MarkC. This evening I packed this wonderful tobacco in my Straight Tall Rusticated Dr. Grabow Starfire and I am sipping on my pipe very slowly enjoying every whiff of smoke.:yo: I definitely plan to buy some more of this "Brown Flake" marvel, but I have been waiting to pick up some "Dan's Hamborger Veermeister" which has not been available; regardless, one way or another I will definitely get some G and H Brown Flake Unscented. I am topping off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and dang-it I am having a great time.:drinking:


----------



## Monday

Night cap out of my castello greatline.. Talk about a nice long bowl with a good little kick


----------



## DSturg369

Butternut Burley in a MM Legend with a nice, hot cup of English Breakfast Tea.


----------



## gahdzila

HOTW in the MM Freehand.


----------



## Baron_Null

Boss' Blend (B&M Tobacco) in my MM Pride. Despite the abuse I put this pipe through (dropping it, leaving it out in the rain) it just keeps on chugging. I don't know why people consider cobs disposable. They seem to be pretty darned durable to me.


----------



## DSturg369

With the weekend officially here, it's PA in a MM Legend for me... Hot English Breakfast Tea accompanying.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr "G" straight billard. good as always, I see that I've turned you onto teas there dale


----------



## DSturg369

Yes Sir! Always enjoyed my tea with ice but hot tea with just a splash of creamer and a packet of Equal hits the spot nicely! :tu


----------



## Baron_Null

Went down to the local B&M to pick up a new blend. Ended up getting a tin of MacBaren Vanilla Creme Flake. I like it. Already smoked a bowl of it, and I'm considering drying out another flake for later.


----------



## laloin

was puffing on a flake of LTF, needed a straight virginia instead of the usually Va/per have to mix it up every soo often. smoked in my no named bend Dublin


----------



## RupturedDuck

Smoking some HH Syrian in a Viprati Canadian for now, but this will be a multiple bowl evening. A bit of work that I put off all weekend that needs to be sent out before folks start showing up for work in the morning. I'm leaning towards some Darth Waffle for my next bowl....

RD


----------



## gahdzila

1792 Flake, followed by some HOTW.


----------



## BigKev77

Some absolutely delicious SG BBF in a country gent accompanied by a glass of sweet iced tea. After a long day of fishing in the rain, it just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Hambone1

I know it is not evening yet, but I received the Stonehaven from Sam_Wheat. So, I will be going to Town and Country Cigar Bar to meet with some friends. I plan on bringing some Stoneheaven and having in my Peterson Bulldog Spigot (Red) fish tail. This will be my first Stonehaven, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## gahdzila

Last night:



gahdzila said:


> 1792 Flake, followed by some HOTW.


I noticed that both of these containers were getting very low. Less than a full bowl of each, by the looks of them. So this afternoon, I dumped them out on a paper plate, mixed them up, and loaded a cob. :ask: Hmmm....still some more left. I'm having bowl number 2 now. And there's _still_ at least another bowl left. Does tobacco multiply when placed on a paper plate? :shock:

Regardless, the mysteriously growing pile of 1792/HOTW mix is quite tasty! :thumb:


----------



## zx7rider

I missed you old friend!

Well, After little over two weeks of smoking my first briar, I decided to load up my MMCG with some royal yacht and wow... So much more enjoyable. Smoke was shorter, but I enjoyed it 10 times more...


----------



## Monday

965 out of a cavicchi


----------



## BigKev77

Union square in a Savinelli bent dublin.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr G straight billard. nice smoke


----------



## Baron_Null

MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake in my straight MM CG.
Added another pipe to the stable today. Quite awhile ago my girlfriend had decided to try to smoke a pipe, so we picked up a bent MM CG and an ounce-and-a-half of a tobacco-free blend my local B&M was selling. She ended up not liking it much, but said she might try it again later. I asked her earlier tonight if she was going to use it again, and made an agreement that I would buy her a new one someday. In the meantime, I got myself a new pipe! I'll have to smoke some PA or something of the sort to get rid of the ghost that haunts the pipe with its flavor.


----------



## MarkC

Monday said:


> 965 out of a cavicchi


Got a photo? I love Cavicchis!

I'm smoking my first bowl in about three weeks. Cutting back was one thing; this was overboard-I can barely taste the FVF. I suppose some Sweet Rum Twist would have been more flavorful, but can you imagine that after a three week layout? I'd be melting into the floor...


----------



## MarkC

Woof! I know others have mentioned this effect before, although I hadn't noticed it. I don't want to get too gross, but the main side effect of a couple of the meds I'm on now is constipation, and, well, thank you Samuel Gawith!


----------



## Baron_Null

MarkC said:


> Woof! I know others have mentioned this effect before, although I hadn't noticed it. I don't want to get too gross, but the main side effect of a couple of the meds I'm on now is constipation, and, well, thank you Samuel Gawith!


Classic.

LTF in my new MM bent CG.


----------



## Monday

Penzance thanks to Mike.. Had to treat it right and smoke it out of a castello

It is an amazing blend... Vendors need to hurry and stock it!!!


----------



## Chris0673

Right in the middle of a bowl and the incoming alarm goes off! Almost broke my new Dr. Grabow when I dove to the ground. Ah well, relit in the bunker and everyone else benefited from the great room (bunker?) note. A little annoyed at the scratch on my pipe though. Guess I'll just consider it a battle scar! lol


----------



## Baron_Null

Chris0673 said:


> Right in the middle of a bowl and the incoming alarm goes off! Almost broke my new Dr. Grabow when I dove to the ground. Ah well, relit in the bunker and everyone else benefited from the great room (bunker?) note. A little annoyed at the scratch on my pipe though. Guess I'll just consider it a battle scar! lol


Look at it this way, either you could be like me and put scars on your pipe because of clumsiness, or you could have a scar on your pipe that has a story to it! I think having that scratch is much cooler than just having a smooth finish.

CB in my MM Pride. Reading Lord of the Rings and smoking seem to go hand-in-hand for me.


----------



## Chris0673

Baron_Null said:


> Look at it this way, either you could be like me and put scars on your pipe because of clumsiness, or you could have a scar on your pipe that has a story to it! I think having that scratch is much cooler than just having a smooth finish.
> 
> CB in my MM Pride. Reading Lord of the Rings and smoking seem to go hand-in-hand for me.


HAHA!!! Good point!


----------



## laloin

Mccllands mature Virginia #25 this blend is great. lovely citrus notes from the brown Virginia, and that sweet fresh baked bread taste from the red Virginia. halfway down the bowl getting some nice nutty notes. not anything like burley nutty.
this is good stuff, will have to work through the rest of the brown labelled mature virginia blends. Mccllands does do virginia well
oh yeah smoked in my Sav Mr G


----------



## Baron_Null

Bowl of CB in my MM Pride and a half bowl of PA in my basket pipe.

I went kind of wild with my OTC blends tonight.


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh

Still waiting on the pipe to get here.


----------



## Baron_Null

B&M "Balkan Blend" in my new MM Pony Express pipe.

My fist English blend. I loved it. Both the pipe and the blend will have a home in my cellar from now on.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

SWR in my MM Washington.


----------



## Smoke King David

Virginia No. 1 from MacBaren in a Former/Eltang bulldog that I got at the Columbus, OH show.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a small 1920s Ropp Paneled Billiard. Probably followed by the same in another Ropp. It don't get much better...


----------



## Baron_Null

Balkan Blend in my basket briar, and PA in my Pony Express. Both of these blends shine in the pipes I chose for them, though the Pony is ghosting the Balkan a bit. I intended to get the Pony as my "try stuff out without potentially ruining a perfectly good pipe" pipe, but I like it so much that I'm going to have a tough time not choosing it as a daily smoker.

A bit off topic, but I'm lamenting the fact that Walker Briar Works has such a limited selection of unfiltered bits. I think one of the 2 1/2 inch tortoise spears would look stunning on the Pony, and add just the right amount of length.



Baron_Null said:


> B&M "Balkan Blend" in my new MM Pony Express pipe.
> 
> My *first* English blend. I loved it. Both the pipe and the blend will have a home in my cellar from now on.


Original post had an entertaining misspell, so I decided to fix that, though I can't actually edit my OP.


----------



## DSturg369

Liked it so much this afternoon, I did it again... Saint Bruno Ready Rubbed in a MM Legend.


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Flake in the Grabow Omega. Outstanding 



Baron_Null said:


> A bit off topic, but I'm lamenting the fact that Walker Briar Works has such a limited selection of unfiltered bits. I think one of the 2 1/2 inch tortoise spears would look stunning on the Pony, and add just the right amount of length.


My guess is that he doesn't keep them in stock because there's less of a market for them. He makes the Forever Stems and he makes custom stems for briars, so I bet he'd be willing to do a custom job for you if you email him and ask!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Tryin to polish off this tin of veermaster i have open so thats all ive been smoking lately....


----------



## Ken Hastings

Mac Baren Original Choice in my Peterson Rhodesian, YUM!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

I'm currently watching some Star Trek: The Next Generation and puffing on some Mac Baren: HH Vintage Syrian that was sent to me by our Honorable and generous brother, Freestoke.
I told him I was looking for something with a lot of Latika to help fill the void left by my finishing off of my tin of "Old Ironsides." I must say, this stuff stuff does not disappoint!! Thanks again Jim....ENGAGE!!!


----------



## DanR

HV tonight in my Radice Billiard. A lovely natural tasting tobacco in one of my favorite pipes. 

Interestingly enough, there are two owls that have decided to rest in my yard tonight and I've been listening to them "hoot" sweet nothings at each other for the last hour.


----------



## Baron_Null

MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake in my MM Pride. Mmmm.



gahdzila said:


> My guess is that he doesn't keep them in stock because there's less of a market for them. He makes the Forever Stems and he makes custom stems for briars, so I bet he'd be willing to do a custom job for you if you email him and ask!


I figured that there wasn't enough demand for unfiltered stems. After all, MM makes a billion and a half models of filtered pipes, and about 4 unfiltered models. But you have a fantastic idea! I know it's probably going to cost more than one of the models in stock, but I very well might find it worth the cash. I'll just have to see how much I keep liking the Pony for a week or two.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Frog Morton's Cellar in a small Dr G Grand Duke.


----------



## rogypipe

Cao cherry bomb in a savinelli


----------



## Mauak

Peterson Sherlock Holmes on the patio. Bride says, "That smells nice. I wouldn't mind that in the house."


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Dunhill Nightcap in my trusty MM Washington


----------



## mata777

Halfway through a bowl of C&D First Responders in my Mario Grandi. An excellent blend! Just enjoying what's left of nice weather out here.


----------



## laloin

bowl of trusty LNF in my no named bend dublin. having a bit more success at keeping my bowl going. a looser pack is better then a over tight pack. Next will try to dry a flake out


----------



## Baron_Null

Tried mixing CBW and PA 50/50 in my MM Pony just for the heck of it. Ended up tasting like dulled down PA with a bit of a sweet twist. It was surprisingly adequate. Shockingly okay. Stunningly alright. Impressively average. Amazingly mediocre.

Needless to say, my feelings weren't all that strong about the blend. Probably won't be trying it again. But still, science!


----------



## laloin

forgot to post for last night. But I had a nice bowl of LGF. this blend is great. smoked in my GBD tapastary Canuck


----------



## gahdzila

I'm hoping to have cured the PAD itch for a while. Today, I've ordered an estate Pete Tank from another member here, as well as a couple new Dr G's from their mail order. I've got my eye on a couple of Sav's.......MUST RESIST TEMPTATION! THEY KEEP CALLING MY NAME!

DGT'ed a little FVF from earlier. Followed that up with a cob with DGT'ed.....something, I have no idea what. It was less than half a bowl, which I topped off with PA. Whatever, it's smoking good! ipe:


----------



## xeromz

Royal Yacht


----------



## mike t

Gawith Hoggarth kentucky nougat in a mauro series II 315


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Flake in a small Ropp Cutty.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Well since I have it davidoff blue in mm pe!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Had a bowl of Kendal Kentucky on the way home in the Falcon, some aged LNF with the first beer in my old Marxman, and some FVF in the new Sav after dinner with the second beer.
Now what to have with the Gentleman Jack I'm about to pour?
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Baron_Null

B&M "Santa Fe #3" in my MM Pony. I'm pretty sure it's Lane Limited BLWB, since the very description of the blend says something along the lines of "A burley blend without burley's traditional bite!"



Dr. Plume said:


> Well since I have it davidoff blue in mm pe!


You'll have to give us a full review in one of your threads!


----------



## gahdzila

The Mad Professor said:


> Had a bowl of Kendal Kentucky on the way home in the Falcon, some aged LNF with the first beer in my old Marxman, and some FVF in the new Sav after dinner with the second beer.
> Now what to have with the Gentleman Jack I'm about to pour?
> Decisions, decisions...


Howdy! LTNS! Good to have you back!

Irish Oak in the Lorenzo churchwarden for me tonight. No whiskey for me tonight, but now that you mention it...I bet this Irish Oak would pair quite nicely with some Jack!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Baron_Null said:


> B&M "Santa Fe #3" in my MM Pony. I'm pretty sure it's Lane Limited BLWB, since the very description of the blend says something along the lines of "A burley blend without burley's traditional bite!"
> 
> You'll have to give us a full review in one of your threads!


Of course I will smoke it a few times and throw it up n interwebs


----------



## laloin

yummy bowl of LTF in my Sav Mr. G straight billard


----------



## ssrobbi

Tried my first pipe, tobacco was 1M. I believe next time I'll go for something that's not an aromatic


----------



## Diet Burger

Don't give up. There's so many blends out there that you're bound to find something that you really enjoy!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I've had nada but all this fancy-pants baccy for the past few days, so it was time for a 1/3 Five Bros and 2/3 PA in the MM General.

Boy, was that good! I guess I just love the cheap stuff.


----------



## gahdzila

El wedo del milagro said:


> I've had nada but all this fancy-pants baccy for the past few days, so it was time for a 1/3 Five Bros and 2/3 PA in the MM General.
> 
> Boy, was that good! I guess I just love the cheap stuff.


The gahdzila breakfast special! :thumb: Good stuff, ain't it?

Tonight, I had some Royal Yacht in a MM Diplomat. Sweet bliss!


----------



## DanR

Lots of rain last night and this morning (yay). Now it's cool and breezy. A perfect nice for some HV in my Puff 2012 pipe!


----------



## Baron_Null

Santa Fe #3 (BLWB?) in my MM Pride.


----------



## ssrobbi

Diet Burger said:


> Don't give up. There's so many blends out there that you're bound to find something that you really enjoy!


I don't plan to


----------



## ProbateGeek

Stonehaven in the MM Country Gentleman - what an excellent nightcap.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Mixture 965 in my Itallian Sherlock Holmes #1.p I have previously been using my 965 sparingly and in my smaller pipes because I had very little left in my tin. Today I was able to purchase this tobacco in bulk so I dug out my big pipe and how good it was.:yo: I sipped on this delicious tobacco for 21/4 hours enjoying every puff; dang-it-this is what life is all about. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I had a wonderful evening.:martini:


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my 1899 bent Barling.


----------



## DSturg369

With a week of training in beautiful Tennessee behind me, I'm home again and enjoying some hot coffee and a MM Legend with Saint Bruno Ready Rubbed this morning. 

It's good to be home, but already considering a possible move to TN.

Hope y'all have a great Sunday!


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht (that didn't quite blow me away like it did last night), followed by some good ole PA


----------



## Baron_Null

Balkan Blend in my Briar Basket.


----------



## laloin

nice yummy bowl of LNF in my french made calabash pipe. The pipe everyone ask bout when I'm smoking it hahah


----------



## steinr1

Gawith Navy Flake in a small, slightly bent, meerschaum Rhodesian. Slightly bitter aftertaste to it. Not a tobacco I am familiar with (a gift - I shouldn't complain). Is this a feature of that tobacco? Otherwise quite pleasant; gentle steady burn, a hint of Latakia and very "integrated" overall. But still, that aftertaste. Only slight, but this definitely won't be a regular for me.

I'll make up for it later with Dunhill Navy Rolls in Ropp of some sort. Probably a briar one...


----------



## Shemp75

another crisp night last night so i loaded a bowl of Kendall Kentucky (this stuff is sooooo good!!) in my CG cob.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Shemp75 said:


> another crisp night last night so i loaded a bowl of Kendall Kentucky (this stuff is sooooo good!!) in my CG cob.


And what are Larry and moe having?


----------



## The Mad Professor

Got my class tonight, it's now 20 miles there each way (recently moved). That's 2 half bowls! :dance: Monday's and Wednesdays are the days I really get to enjoy my pipes now.

I'm thinking... Ennerdale on the way there, out of the Marxman... and... Anni Kake on the way back out of the Sav. That should hit the spot!

Now it's time to pack. Have a nice evening, everyone!


----------



## gahdzila

I'll be firing up some Bayou Morning Flake in the MM Legend very shortly ipe:


----------



## Baron_Null

Went to my first pipe club meeting. Great group of guys. I was able to try a true B&M blend called "Englishman's World Tour". It was pretty darned good. Also got to try some FM OTT. I really liked it, and I think I'll pick some up once I get the cash.


----------



## Shemp75

Dr. Plume said:


> And what are Larry and moe having?


Nothing at the time. They were busy man-scaping each other :thumb:


----------



## The Mad Professor

Wow, I need more coffee... wrong thread. Should have been in the "Good Morning" thread...


----------



## steinr1

The Mad Professor said:


> Wow, I need more coffee... wrong thread. Should have been in the "Good Morning" thread...


Timezone difference renders the issue immaterial for me...

Tried the same Gawith Navy Flake / meerschaum Rhodesian combination which I found a touch bitter again and had no such problem this time. I wouldn't see it as a staple, but fine nevertheless.

I'll be going for my touchstone Louisiana Flake in a pre-transition rusticated Barling S-M Zulu very shortly.


----------



## 36Bones

Home from Austin. In celebration, I'm rolling out a new avatar. I am _so_ glad the road trip and medical tests are over. Smoking a bowl of Windsor and drinking a homebrew. I'm so sleepy.


----------



## rpb16

Just recieved my order and decided to light up a bowl of H&H Anniversary Kake in my new MM cob. Was a decent smoke but very light, of course im used to smoking full bodied DPG cigars day in day out . Never bit, and not once did i have to relight. Flavor picked up towards the end of the bowl which was nice but it left me wanting more. So i went inside and grabbed a bowl full of Louisiana Red and fired it up. Much more flavor(imo), nice medium bodied peppery smoke.

It feels good to be smoking [good]pipe tobacco again.


----------



## zx7rider

Well, Since I've been uaing my mmcg so much lately, I decided to load up my briar with my new favorite Mac B. mature VA. The pipe completely changed the flavor of the tobacco. Got about halfway through, dumped it out, and loaded up a bowl in the cg. Much much better. Also picked up a sampler of a brewery that I enjoy one of their beers. Tried a new one, pretty much meh... gonna try another here shortly.


----------



## DanR

I just popped a tin of SG Chocolate Flake from 2010. Why'd I wait so long to try this? It's delish! Similar to Bob's Choclate Flake but with a richer flavor IMO. Also, none of that Lakeland essence that is sometimes found in BCF...


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Budd in a cob. 

It's so weird how our tastes change over time! Billy Budd was the watershed tobacco for me a little over a year ago. The one that started the transition in me from a cigar smoker who occasionally played around with a pipe, to a pipe smoker who occasionally lights up a cigar. I still remember my first bowl...I just kept thinking "WOW!" the whole time. I went through a few ounces of it fairly quickly and got kinda tired of it, and didn't smoke any for several months. Not too long ago, I cracked open a jar of it and immediately loved it again and wondered why the heck I ever stopped smoking it. Tonight, it's back to......"meh". Good stuff for sure (I'll certainly be giving it a positive review, and just recommended it to a newbie, in fact), but I can think of a few other Latakia blends I like better.


----------



## Thirston

C&D Da Vinci in a Wally Frank Zulu. 

I've been meaning to revisit Billy Budd, but who needs it when you have Da Vinci. Another C & D sleeper.


----------



## gahdzila

I'm on the closing laps of a one day-one pipe-one blend challenge from another forum I'm a member of. I chose SWR in my Dr Grabow Omega. I started with a single bowl last night around 9:00 pm, and I'm now on bowl #8. I do smoke a lot, but that's a lot of smoking even by my standards....but this pipe has a relatively small bowl, and SWR is quite light in nicotine.

I gotta say - I'm getting tired of SWR! I started last night so that I could still technically make 24 hours, but I could smoke a bowl of something different at 9:01 tonight :lol: Turns out that was smart thinking on my part....I'm really looking forward to having something different later tonight. I'm gonna make it something good and strong! The pipe is actually still smoking fantastically, much better than I thought it would! I've only swiped it with a couple of dry pipe cleaners once, though I think it's about ready for a couple more pipe cleaners now.


----------



## 36Bones

Ribs for dinner and now some SL in the MMCG.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sugar Barrel in a Dr. Grabow 07 Freehand.


----------



## gahdzila

BMF in a cob. THAT'S the good stuff!!! :dude:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I gotta say - I'm getting tired of SWR! I started last night so that I could still technically make 24 hours, but I could smoke a bowl of something different at 9:01 tonight :lol: Turns out that was smart thinking on my part....I'm really looking forward to having something different later tonight. I'm gonna make it something good and strong!


Keep us posted, Clifford! I think you gotta find some rope somewhere, to put out the Low Vitamin N Warning Light! :lol:

Firing up some KK for ya Clifford! p

Ah! I see you posted while I was typing! BMF should do the job nicely. :smile:


----------



## laloin

Mccllands Virginia #25 tonight in my Peterson's Irish army pipe. boy I'm really starting to enjoy red virginia alot more. lots of fresh bread notes, and some cimmon notes as well


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I decided to dig out my corncob pipes which I have not used in over 6 months. I had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a MM Diplomat corncob followed by a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in another MM Diplomat corncob.ipe: Both tobaccos had a good flavor but I missed a sharpness of taste that I would get if I had used my briars; there is a reason why I have not touched my corncobs for half a year.:banghead: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had an OK evening.:martini:


----------



## Kevin Keith

gahdzila said:


> I'm on the closing laps of a one day-one pipe-one blend challenge from another forum I'm a member of. I chose SWR in my Dr Grabow Omega.
> I gotta say - I'm getting tired of SWR!


You cannot be my friend anymore!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Finally got around to my first bowl of st James in the pony. First flake tobacco too did a complete rub.... Damn good ride but I think I am going to upgrade pony to two generals I need a much longer smoke. Keep the pony around for trials.


----------



## 36Bones

Getting ready for the big cold front to come through. Anni Kake in the 36 Kaywoodie.


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Getting ready for the big cold front to come through. Anni Kake in the 36 Kaywoodie.


It's supposed to blow through here tomorrow. I'm ready! Dorchester in a Dr. Grabow Viscount 81
View attachment 71946


----------



## The Mad Professor

More Erinmore in the Sav tonight on the way home. Maybe I'll dig out something unusual for later this evening. Smyrna possibly?


----------



## gahdzila

Breaking in a new Dr Grabow Big Pipe with some C&D Big & Burley - it seemed fitting :mrgreen:


----------



## The Mad Professor

No smyrna tonight, in fact quite the opposite - half a bowl of Anni Kake with my friend (also having Anni Kake) before he went out with his lady.


----------



## Kevin Keith

gahdzila said:


> Breaking in a new Dr Grabow Big Pipe with some C&D Big & Burley - it seemed fitting :mrgreen:


nice! where r the pics?


----------



## gahdzila

Kevin Keith said:


> nice! where r the pics?


I posted them in the pipes and tobacco acquisitions picture thread. But I certainly don't mind showing it off here, too...since you asked


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my newly acquired and cleaned Butz Choquin 8026. A variant on an Origine pipe I also use - smaller with a shorter Albatross bone stem and silver fittings - maybe it's also an Origine at that; I don't know this maker that well. Very pleased with it and it has proved a great smoker as is its big brother (or sister?)

On that subject, do you regard your pipes as being male or female? 

Without prejudice, I'd rather it was female now that I think about it as I'd rather not insert a male object between my lips. I make no moral judgement, it's matter of personal choice...


----------



## 36Bones

Homemade chicken and dumplings for dinner. Tonight, some Windsor in the Savinelli.


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> I posted them in the pipes and tobacco acquisitions picture thread. But I certainly don't mind showing it off here, too...since you asked


That's a good looking pipe, Clifford. I've been thinking about a big bowl pipe purchase. I love the Blonde finish.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I opened a new tin of C&D Sunday Picnic. It's a VAper with Turkish also. It was awfuly good.

I smoked it in a MM Diplomat on the porch with Kat smoking a cigar, and listening to the Grateful Dead station on satelite radio.

"Wild flowers bloom in the sand and wind/ May the Four Winds blow you home again."


----------



## laloin

LNF in my trusty no named bend dublin yummy


----------



## DSturg369

St Bruno RR in a MM Legend to start off my weekend.


----------



## 36Bones

Found a small piece of Stonehaven. :dude: Enjoying it in the 36 Kaywoodie and some hot tea.


----------



## rpb16

El wedo del milagro said:


> I opened a new tin of C&D Sunday Picnic. It's a VAper with Turkish also. It was awfuly good.
> 
> I smoked it in a MM Diplomat on the porch with Kat smoking a cigar, and listening to the Grateful Dead station on satelite radio.
> 
> "Wild flowers bloom in the sand and wind/ May the Four Winds blow you home again."


You better, roll away, the dew."

My favorite song to listen to while smoking, bar none.

RG bump

I know its not tonight per say just yet, but im about to go smoke a bowl of H&H Stogie.


----------



## gahdzila

FVF in the Falcon. 

I've had a great long weekend - got a bunch of new pipes in the mail, went squirrel hunting, spent a lot of time with the kids. But it's back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## Baron_Null

Santa Fe #3 (BLWB?) in my MM CG followed by CB White in my MM Pride. Enjoying the pipes today, since I've been sick and plugged up this past week.

Interesting story about that, I tried smoking some PA earlier in the week when I was stuffed up but feeling less sick, and I couldn't taste a single thing. No flavor from any of the smoke, even when I was smoking fast enough to get billowing clouds. I wound up quitting after about 2 minutes. It really made me realize how much I take my nose for granted.


----------



## Dr. Plume

St James in Aran we shall see how it do. p


----------



## 36Bones

Sister/brother-in-law headed over for dinner. Tonight, some FMOTT in the '36 Kaywoodie.


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Sister/brother-in-law headed over for dinner. Tonight, some FMOTT in the '36 Kaywoodie.


Nice...y'all have fun!


----------



## Troutman22

> went squirrel hunting, spent a lot of time with the kids.


This is two different things - right?

:roll:


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of London Mixture, tasted nice with a little cool air.


----------



## Shemp75

Just had some Britts Balken for the first time. I got the fullness of it and the latika was ok but something was just weird about it.maybe because i have been smoking nothing but kendall kentucky and dark birdseye my tastebuds is a bit off but i got a slight acidic/sour taste on the tip of my tongue. I did dry it out a good bit before hand. I will give my tastebuds a few days of nothing and try it again this weekend to see if i get the same taste.


----------



## gahdzila

Troutman22 said:


> This is two different things - right?
> 
> :roll:


No, actually 

Opening weekend of squirrel season is sort of a family reunion for my dad's side of the family. All the men (and one woman goes, actually!) go hunting in the morning, then clean the game and start cooking. Some of the men certainly do bring their sons hunting with them, and I brought my son on his first hunt this year. It sounds more dangerous than it is - it's still hunting, we don't use dogs...it's a group of very careful and responsible men introducing their sons to a family tradition, not a bunch of drunk ******** with guns chasing dogs through the woods. Anyway...the women all show up later in the morning with the young kids and rest of the fixings (side dishes, deserts, drinks...and some fried chicken for those that don't partake in eating tree dwelling rodents  ) and we all have lunch together. So it's a family affair.

I'm not much of an outdoorsman myself (surprising, considering my roots), but it's fun once in a while. I haven't gotten to go in a couple of years, so I definitely enjoyed it. More than the hunt itself, I enjoy spending time with the family, some of whom I haven't seen in quite some time. And it's kind of a wake-up call to me to remember my roots and where I came from, and my family's traditions, you know?

Enjoying the last few crumbs of FVF in a cob. RjPuffs sold me a few aged tins (4 years) of this stuff a couple of months ago, and this is the last of it. I've got more FVF, but this is the last of the old stuff. Savoring every puff!


----------



## ProbateGeek

My mawmaw in Brusly, LA used to fix us the best squirrel in the world (some of you may think that's not saying much, but you're wrong if you do). I miss those days - suckin' heads! :biggrin: 

Thanks for the story, Clifford. I think a little Kendal Flake is in order tonight after dinner.


----------



## floogy

About to have some H&H Ambassador's blend in an MM Diplomat. Fitting I think. The only other blend I have that I can compare to is C&D Oriental Express which is a fuller flavored, rougher cut blend. Ambassador is a bit more approachable and easier to keep lit being ribbon cut. MMMM, Latakia.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Wow, and I thought this site was just full of yankees! :wink: All this squirrel talk has got me hungry... what I would do for a muffaletta and some crawdads out here!
FVF after class from my full-bent Wally Frank. New combo, but I probably won't do it again - they tasted funny together.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I love squirrel!


----------



## gahdzila

The Mad Professor said:


> Wow, and I thought this site was just full of yankees! :wink:


Nope! I'm bad with names, but if my memory is correct, member BigKev is from Arkansas and is a big deer hunter. I assume that's why we haven't seen him lately - he's hiding out in the woods somewhere waiting on a big buck to cross his path


----------



## El wedo del milagro

It's not just Southerners that hunt.

I'm a Westerner, and a Mountain Man. I fish, hunt every bird that is legal, and try and take an elk each year with a blackpowder musket!



I got a package yesterday with Sweet Rum twist, Haunted Bookshop, Anni Cake, Bayou Morning, and FVF in it. I've only tried the Anni Cake (very good, I see why yall brag on it) and the Haunted Bookshop so far. Haunted bookshop may just bee my new favorite. It's a Burley with VA and Perique mixed in. It is delightful. I have a bowl of it packed and ready to go out on the porch as soon as I finish breakfast.


----------



## Dr. Plume

El wedo del milagro said:


> It's not just Southerners that hunt.
> 
> I'm a Westerner, and a Mountain Man. I fish, hunt every bird that is legal, and try and take an elk each year with a blackpowder musket!
> 
> I got a package yesterday with Sweet Rum twist, Haunted Bookshop, Anni Cake, Bayou Morning, and FVF in it. I've only tried the Anni Cake (very good, I see why yall brag on it) and the Haunted Bookshop so far. Haunted bookshop may just bee my new favorite. It's a Burley with VA and Perique mixed in. It is delightful. I have a bowl of it packed and ready to go out on the porch as soon as I finish breakfast.


Man you have a late breakfast seeing as your post is in tonight's smoke p


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Most folks don't worry too much about which thread they post too. We have folks posting here from all over the world and keeping track of yer time vrs someone elses is a bother... plus, who's time is "right"?

Anyhow, time is not an actual, but an imposed constraint...


----------



## Dr. Plume

El wedo del milagro said:


> Most folks don't worry too much about which thread they post too. We have folks posting here from all over the world and keeping track of yer time vrs someone elses is a bother... plus, who's time is "right"?
> 
> Anyhow, time is not an actual, but an imposed constraint...


Indeed just thought it humorous because I was about to post here and it's evening for me. That's all.


----------



## Kevin Keith

El wedo del milagro said:


> Most folks don't worry too much about which thread they post too. We have folks posting here from all over the world and keeping track of yer time vrs someone elses is a bother... plus, who's time is "right"?
> 
> Anyhow, time is not an actual, but an imposed constraint...


It's 5 o'clock somewhere! :drinking: :beerchug:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Ain't that the truth!

But, I better not give into temptation. It's only 11am here and I've already been eyeing the 30 pac that's all neatly layed out in the bottom of the fridge. I still need to pick up a package at the Post Office and get a molasses wash started... those three gallons of fancy molasses have been thumbing their nose at me for close to two weeks now.

First things first: I'm gonna go back out on the porch and try a bowl of this Sweet Rum Twist.


----------



## gahdzila

I hope you had a big breakfast or an early lunch! Sweet Rum Twist packs a punch!

This brings up something that's been bothering me: Why do we have three "what are you smoking" threads anyway? Wouldn't one suffice? I think it would actually work _better_ to lock all three of them and just have one central "what are you smoking right now (no matter what time it is!)" thread. It would certainly help in keeping our off-topic conversations (LIKE THIS! :lol: ) more fluid and less detached and more concise.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I second what Clifford has proposed. I didn't even know there was an afternoon thread till just the other day. Who cares if it's day or night, early or late (relative terms). We only care who's smoking what right now, or who just finished what, or who's about to smoke what - a combined thread would be a nice and busy one, too. 

Clifford's got my vote.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Agreed!


----------



## 36Bones

Ribs for dinner and some Voodoo Queen in the Diplomat. I like the 3 separate threads. I vote for being a pain in the ass. :tease:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Chicken and dumplings, PA in a Grabow Starfire 83. I'm with Hilman...I like the 3 locations.
View attachment 72034


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> Chicken and dumplings, PA in a Grabow Starfire 83. I'm with Hilman...I like the 3 locations.
> View attachment 72034


Kevin, check out my Grabow purchase in the Ebay acquisitions thread. Let me know what you think, since your our resident DG expert.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Had more of my PA/KK mix tonight in the Sav. It's luster is wearing off one me now, though. Tasting a little plain. I need to try a pure bowl of each again to remember the individual flavors.

...Either that or add _another _something to the mix! Mwuhahaha! :mischief:


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Kevin, check out my Grabow purchase in the Ebay acquisitions thread. Let me know what you think, since your our resident DG expert.


I'm no expert, but I'm headed over there to check it out!


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> Ribs for dinner and some Voodoo Queen in the Diplomat. I like the 3 separate threads. I vote for being a pain in the ass. :tease:


Haha! :banana:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Orlik Golden Sliced in the Savinelli Venezia, using what I call the "squish and cram" pack. I simply LOVE the way this stuff burns - it even improves after the one and only tamping after 20 minutes in or so - that's when it really gets purring. Simple, but really good flavors.

Unfortunately I can confirm that this is one that has a tendency to bite me, which is a shame. Or maybe it was this in addition to the four bowls of Royal Yacht I've had today out of the same pipe.

But in any event, I've got Penzance on deck for tomorrow, and back to a Country Gent, so all will be well.


----------



## floogy

ProbateGeek said:


> I second what Clifford has proposed. I didn't even know there was an afternoon thread till just the other day. Who cares if it's day or night, early or late (relative terms). We only care who's smoking what right now, or who just finished what, or who's about to smoke what - a combined thread would be a nice and busy one, too.
> 
> Clifford's got my vote.


I'll second (or third or fourth) that. My main thing is timezones. By the time I'm posting my afternoon smoke the East coast is already having their evening puff. Not to mention Europe, Australia and where all else our BOTL are at.


----------



## 36Bones

Brought some fried chicken and fixin's home. Enjoying a cold Batch #19 and SL in the Savinelli.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Frog Morton in a hand carved 1940s Mastercraft
View attachment 72078


----------



## El wedo del milagro

More Bob's chocolate flake in the Falcon.


----------



## rpb16

Had a bowl of anny kake earlier, was much better second time around. Wooh boy half way through that sht got good!

Then smoked half a bowl of egg nog. That was surprisingly good, i absolutely loved the cinnamon aspect to it, and the fact that it had a little more body and wasnt the typical "airy" aromatic. 

All in all im satisfied p


----------



## The Mad Professor

Trying Escudo again on the way into class tonight. I actually didn't like it much the first time I tried it... :fear: Don't hurt me for saying that!
I'll see if it has grown on me any, and report back later. Have a nice night, everyone!


----------



## Thirston

SG Braken in a Dejarnett.


----------



## gahdzila

Finally dug into the GH Black Cherry Twist. :ask: I don't really get any cherry. Maybe a hint. It's rope, it's strong, it's topped with something sweet that's not quite cherry. If I were not comparing it to Sweet Rum Twist, I would probably think more highly of it. Pretty good, but Sweet Rum Twist is better. I was planning to buy a pound of Sweet Rum on my next TAD order, but I wanted to at least try this one first. My plans haven't changed


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Tad Gage's 3-Oaks Syrian in a Pete Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## laloin

bowl of LNF in my no named bend Dublin. this flake was a bit dry, but boy did this taste ever soo good. Lots of sweet grassish notes. along with some lemon notes. After the rum casing had burned off in the 1st quarter of the bowl


----------



## Dr. Plume

Had some st. James last night in the Aran. Got tons of compliments for pleasant smell. Funny thing was I was smoking next to a bunch of cigarette smokers and I saw a few of them come out 3 or more times during my one smoke break. God I love it!


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> Trying Escudo again on the way into class tonight. I actually didn't like it much the first time I tried it... :fear: Don't hurt me for saying that!
> I'll see if it has grown on me any, and report back later. Have a nice night, everyone!


I don't like it either! Tastes watery to me. Give me Esoterica's Dunbar any day.


----------



## steinr1

Working day just about over for me here - really a late afternoon smoke in the offing.

A lot of chat today referring to Dr Grabow pipes so I'll dust off the one example I have to see what it's all about. A Westertbrook (slightly bent acorn?) I got in an eBay lot. Free as far as I'm concerned. Hardly smoked and lovely bird's eye graining. To be filled with my beloved Louisiana Flake.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Most folks don't worry too much about which thread they post too. We have folks posting here from all over the world and keeping track of yer time vrs someone elses is a bother... plus, who's time is "right"?
> 
> Anyhow, time is not an actual, but an imposed constraint...


Clearly - I'm right. :lol: GMT and all that. Off for my smoke. Cheerio! Pip, pip!


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Finally dug into the GH Black Cherry Twist. :ask: I don't really get any cherry. Maybe a hint. It's rope, it's strong, it's topped with something sweet that's not quite cherry. If I were not comparing it to Sweet Rum Twist, I would probably think more highly of it. Pretty good, but Sweet Rum Twist is better. I was planning to buy a pound of Sweet Rum on my next TAD order, but I wanted to at least try this one first. My plans haven't changed


This is interesting, Clifford. I've been looking for a great cherry blend. Not too overpowering but really good. It's a craving.


----------



## gahdzila

36Bones said:


> This is interesting, Clifford. I've been looking for a great cherry blend. Not too overpowering but really good. It's a craving.


Apparently, all tobacco blenders use the same crappy cherry flavor. Either that, or cherry is a flavor that's extremely difficult to replicate. I don't claim to be an expert, I've only tried a few. But none really tasted like cherry. All tasted like something that was supposed to taste like cherry but really doesn't...you know? Like cherry flavored children's Tylenol. Not even quite as good as, say, cherry flavored hard candy. I've tried this rope, some bulk from a B&M that I presume was Lane Very Cherry, and one more (can't remember what). And from what I've read, I'm not the only one who thinks this. Now - I'm not saying it's an unpleasant flavor per se (they were all at least smokeable, to me)...but if you go in looking for something that tastes like a real cherry, you're gonna be disappointed.

I'd like to find a good cherry blend one day, but my cellar is getting full, and I've got a *lot* of other new-to-me stuff to try already, and a lot of other stuff higher up on the wish list. So the quest is going to have to wait for now.

I hear that Boswell's has a good one. And P&C has a cherry bulk sampler you could try.


----------



## Fraze

Boswell's Burley compliments of Madirishman and my sampler pack. Still trying to figure out what kind of tobacco I like...

We'll see what goes in the cob next


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> I hear that Boswell's has a good one. And P&C has a cherry bulk sampler you could try.


I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

C&D Sunday Picnic in the Hilson bent bulldog.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Apparently, all tobacco blenders use the same crappy cherry flavor. Either that, or cherry is a flavor that's extremely difficult to replicate. I don't claim to be an expert, I've only tried a few. But none really tasted like cherry. All tasted like something that was supposed to taste like cherry but really doesn't...you know? Like cherry flavored children's Tylenol. Not even quite as good as, say, cherry flavored hard candy. I've tried this rope, some bulk from a B&M that I presume was Lane Very Cherry, and one more (can't remember what). And from what I've read, I'm not the only one who thinks this. Now - I'm not saying it's an unpleasant flavor per se (they were all at least smokeable, to me)...but if you go in looking for something that tastes like a real cherry, you're gonna be disappointed.
> 
> I'd like to find a good cherry blend one day, but my cellar is getting full, and I've got a *lot* of other new-to-me stuff to try already, and a lot of other stuff higher up on the wish list. So the quest is going to have to wait for now.
> 
> I hear that Boswell's has a good one. And P&C has a cherry bulk sampler you could try.


MacBaren's Cherry Ambrosia ain't too bad.


----------



## The Mad Professor

karatekyle said:


> I don't like it either! Tastes watery to me. Give me Esoterica's Dunbar any day.


I'll try that, thanks Kyle! :tu

You know, Escudo actually wasn't that bad...for the first half - I guess 10 months of aging might do that. :lol:
Half way through the bowl, though, all the good flavor that I was enjoying just disappeared... it did taste watery - as in no flavor! Maybe 20 months would give it flavor through the whole bowl? :dunno:
I have another couple of coins that I'll try again in a different pipe. Plus I have an unopened tin that I'll just keep in the cellar for awhile longer now.

BTW, it's raining in SoCal today (yes that actually does happen here sometimes) so I'm having some Anni Kake in my trusty, weather proof, old Falcon. Next up is some HOTW (thanks to MikeBJRTX!).


----------



## The Mad Professor

Well, I hate to follow up my own post with another, but I guess everyone is asleep in the other time zones. Please pardon any grammatical errors I might have as these pipe smoking endeavors were matched perfectly with several bottles of Sam Adams beer to be followed by some glasses of Gentleman Jack. :al

I had a very interesting pipe smoking evening while watching "White Collar" on Netflix. My roommate is out of town so I resorted to smoking in the house! :mischief: A rare treat I must say, which allowed much more pipe smoking than I usually indulge in during a single evening!

First, I lit a small sample bowl of *HOTW*, as promised (thanks again to MikeBJRTX for the sample!). I enjoyed it very much - lots of perique, if my palate didn't deceive me. It was a spicy blend which, in my clay sampling pipe (a 7" colonial gouda bent), did not deny the senses one bit as it smoked down to ash.

I then followed that up with a half bowl of *KK* in the new (to me) Stanwell bulldog that I recently purchased from this site. It smoked wonderfully, and I am very glad that I purchased it (for aesthetic reasons, and now as for puffing reasons!). It smoked cleanly to the bottom, and I can't wait to try it with something a little more refined... like FVF, my favorite! Tomorrow, I'm sure.

Then I had another bowl of* HOTW* (again, thanks to MikeBJRTX) in my MM Legand, just to make sure that the spicy goodness I received from the clay pipe wasn't a aberration. It wasn't!

Then I fired up some *McC Town Topic* (Premium Aromatic Series) in another cob, just to clear the room a little for the benefit of my roomie, who returns on Sunday. (and who is an amateur pipe smoker himself - so no harm, no foul, I presume)

After that, during the third episode of "White Collar" (due to the friggin' cliffhangers), I decided that a bowl of *SG 1792* was in order from my good ol' Marxman Rhodesian. This, and another glass of Gentleman Jack, was the ideal way to wrap up a fine evening of pipe smoking and general lazing around the house.

What a treat smoking so much good tobacco from such good pipes in one evening! I should make a habit of this! :lol:


----------



## 36Bones

Family out to the house. Drinking some homebrew, Voodoo Queen in the '36 Kaywoodie.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Friday night in Texas means high school football. It's homecoming tonight at our little suburban Fort Worth school...this is gonna drag out. The band always goes long at halftime, too. Sheesh, No pipe till 11 pm for me! Thank heaven for Copenhagen.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Which school is that, Kevin? I was a 1981 grad of Southwest High School, also in Fort Worth suburbia - then they were the Rebels, now I dunno.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

3-Oaks Syrian in a Castello Le Catene 55.


----------



## freestoke

I'll see your Castello and lower you a Sasieni TwoDot Canadian. With MM965, to help thaw the hard freeze tonight. There go the flowers, at least most of them. Already 29, going to 24. p Latakia weather.


----------



## gahdzila

Bayou Morning Flake in the DG Viscount author. Outstanding!


----------



## freestoke

I probably should be loading in some Vitamin N for bed, but I'm going mild with straight up PA. Been a busy day. I've got to get some perique in play tomorrow! Maybe the Reiner LGF.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Finck's Istanbul...then to bed.


----------



## laloin

bowl of LTF in my Sav Mr. G straight billard. Yummy Yummy good when it's rubbed out and dried for a hour


----------



## Nachman

Kevin Keith said:


> Finck's Istanbul...then to bed.


I assume Finck is the cigar company in San Antonio. I didn't know they were still in business, and didn't know they made pipe tobacco. What I remember about them is that they seemed to have some Cuban tobacco long after everyone else ran out.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Nachman said:


> I assume Finck is the cigar company in San Antonio. I didn't know they were still in business, and didn't know they made pipe tobacco.


Uh-huh, that's them. The pipe tobacco they sell is blended for them by Stokkebye. So far they're still above water.


----------



## rpb16

El wedo del milagro said:


> C&D Sunday Picnic in the Hilson bent bulldog.


How is that stuff pretty good? I was tempted on a tin.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Yeah, it is pretty good. 

Not an overpowering flavor, but has a complexity to it if ya pay attention.

It's a VAper/Turk. And being C&D it's VERY affordable. ipe:


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a Butz Choquin Origine, Joy.


----------



## freestoke

Wow, is that a coincidence! I JUST NOW opened some Louisiana Flake and popped into thread with some burning in the Bari Dana. p Working on a Labatt Blue. :beerchug:


----------



## 36Bones

Was in the mood for a aromatic. Molto Dolce in the CG.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Tried some frog Morton cellared thanks be to desertlifter for the samples. Not only did this smoke completely exceed my imagination it is easily my new favorite.
View attachment 72138

I will have to order some pronto as I can not find it here in Europe. Thanks again desertlifter.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GKCPC Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. 2011 in a Castello Le Catene 55.


----------



## DanR

H&H Marble Cake for me tonight. Yummy!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

HH Vintage Syrian in a Grand Duke bent bulldog.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Wow, is that a coincidence! I JUST NOW opened some Louisiana Flake and popped into thread with some burning in the Bari Dana. p Working on a Labatt Blue. :beerchug:


Clearly a man of good taste! LF doesn't come up too much in this thread despite my banging on about it. Hopefully I've had a subliminal effect.

Let's see if this works again. I'm smoking TOS (Thruttocks Old Scrotum) in a jewel encrusted kiseru.

No?

OK - It's actually Dunhill Virginia Flake in a stubby Ropp Air-Dry cherrywood.


----------



## 36Bones

My beautiful bride made chicken enchiladas for dinner. I'm stuffed. Relaxing on the patio and enjoying some quiet conversation with her. Ice tea and a bowl of Windsor in the '36 Kaywoodie.


----------



## Wharfrat

Had my first encounter with Scottys Blend Butternut Burley while walking back and forth doing laundry out of my pony cob.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a few bowls today. Been out of it for a while & finally started back up again. Had some Kajun Kake & a little JFG Brown Flake, oh and some Irish Flake.

Hey everybody :yo:


----------



## gahdzila

Hiya, Jeff! 

I'm having a little Sterling 1776 Tavern in the MM General.


----------



## freestoke

Hi Jeff! :wave: I've put the Darth Rader to work on the PPP. Lots of cigar tips and 5B. Kicky! p

And Fred, you said, "...doing laundry out of my pony cob." I don't mean to butt in, but really, even the bathroom sink would be a lot easier.


----------



## Nachman

Welcome back Jeff.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GKCPC Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. in a Worobiec 500-4.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Hi Jeff...good to see you! Loaded up with a dose of latakia by way for Vintage Syrian in a Dr. Grabow Starfire extra large billiard.


----------



## Eric_H

I'm smoking a bowl of Frog Morton Original while I decide if I want to order a tin of the new Frog Morton's Cellar. Hmmmmm


----------



## Dr. Plume

Eric_H said:


> I'm smoking a bowl of Frog Morton Original while I decide if I want to order a tin of the new Frog Morton's Cellar. Hmmmmm


The answer is you do!


----------



## 36Bones

FM Cellar in the Savinelli. Man, this is great stuff.


----------



## Wharfrat

freestoke said:


> Hi Jeff! :wave: I've put the Darth Rader to work on the PPP. Lots of cigar tips and 5B. Kicky! p
> 
> And Fred, you said, "...doing laundry out of my pony cob." I don't mean to butt in, but really, even the bathroom sink would be a lot easier.


Hahahaa..nice catch Jim. Mind must have slipped into neutral for a bit. See told ya I was new..thought cobs were good for everything.


----------



## gahdzila

Cobs _are_ good for everything*!!

*(except laundry)


----------



## Fraze

Tried out some Boswell Rasberry from my sampler in a cob, first aro I've tried.









I'll be trying something else later


----------



## Kevin Keith

Frog Morton in a Starfire 81
View attachment 72159


----------



## DanR

I made myself a little parfait of Briar Fox atop a small amount of Reiner LGF. It was a nice change of pace to get down to the second half. Made the smoke more interesting.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I did pretty much the same thing this morning, accidentally. It appears I left a smidgen of Penzance in my MM Great Dane Egg, which I didn't notice loading up the cob with Kendal Kentucky this morning. Right at the end of the bowl I got a refreshing 3 minutes or so of latakia. I wasn't complaining - nice change of pace is true.


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> I did pretty much the same thing this morning, accidentally. It appears I left a smidgen of Penzance in my MM Great Dane Egg, which I didn't notice loading up the cob with Kendal Kentucky this morning. Right at the end of the bowl I got a refreshing 3 minutes or so of latakia. I wasn't complaining - nice change of pace is true.


I might have to try that with a latakia tobacco soon. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Fraze

So I tried some Boswell Countryside in the Briar I have.
Smelled kind of "pine-y", not if thats because it has lat in it? (right?)

Also, burned a little hot, and ended up with some gurgle.

#WorkingOnIt


----------



## Coffee-Cup

In the last week I have been craving stronger tobaccos so I started this evening out with Dunhill Mixture 965 (which I was finally able to get in bulk) in my Sherlock Holmes #1 which I just completed; delicious.p Now I have just packed my Sherlock Holmes #2 with Gawith, Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented; dang-it this is going to be a great evening.:yo: I am topping off these wonderful smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I got a second one on ice ready to go.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

I had a nice bowl of Half-n-Half on the way home from work today, love that stuff.


----------



## 36Bones

FMOTT in the '36 Kaywoodie.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sugar Barrel in the 07 Freehand...good stuff Maynard!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Fred Hannah's _Wilderness_ in a Castello Sea Rock 33 KKKK.


----------



## Fraze

My first go around with billy budd


----------



## floogy

Just finished a bowl of VA Spice in my LHS Churchwarden. Then some Larry's Blend in an MM Diplomat.


----------



## gahdzila

Marble Kake in the Savinelli Capri



Fraze said:


> My first go around with billy budd


In case you didn't know, Billy Budd is our tobacco of the month for October! Drop by the review thread and tell us what you thought of it! :thumb:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cco-review-c-d-billy-budd-october-2012-a.html


----------



## Baron_Null

Fraze said:


> My first go around with billy budd


Funny that you should be smoking that for the first time tonight, since I picked up a tin yesterday and have tried it for the first time tonight. I'm going to smoke a few bowls, and maybe make it my tobacco of the week so I can get a good idea of the flavor profile before I review it for the Tobacco of the Month thread.

I haven't had much time to smoke this past week, nor have I had the time to post, and I've been wanting to try Billy Budd, so I thought I might as well cram all of the things I've been missing into one week.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just finished a big bowl of 1792 Flake in the meer. Sure wish I could get a forever stem on this one - I think my one forever stem has spoiled me a bit, as the meer's just doesn't make it as a clencher.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I've only had one meer and the lip of the bit was so small it was impossible to clench. Adios to that one.


----------



## Dr. Plume

If I get a chance maybe I will finally get to try that Fvf I prepared. p


----------



## huskers

Another attempt at PA in the Cob.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Atta boy Josh...get back up on that horse!


----------



## mcgreggor57

It's _budget week hell_ at work so tonight has been dedicated to the calming-of-the-pipe. Earlier this week I picked up a zippo lighter from Tyler and decided to go ahead and order a Thunderbird butane pipe insert for it. Seeing as P&C had them in stock I placed my order Saturday, along with some staples to justify the shipping. I also grabbed 4 oz of PS Pistachio to try and decided to fire up a big bowl of that this evening. It's a nice aro and will fit into my rotation of aro's very well.


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Plume said:


> If I get a chance maybe I will finally get to try that Fvf I prepared. p


Hmm...that sounds pretty tasty. Time to line up the after dinner bowl.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mcgreggor57 said:


> . . . this week I picked up a zippo lighter from Tyler and decided to go ahead and order a Thunderbird butane pipe insert for it. . .


This reminded me that some months ago I took an old Zippo lighter from my Army days (circa 1986) and "converted" it, the means of said conversion being an electric drill with about a 1/2" bit. Cheaper than buying an insert, and if I recall correctly it worked very well. Wonder where I put that lighter. . .


----------



## Kevin Keith

ProbateGeek said:


> This reminded me that some months ago I took an old Zippo lighter from my Army days (circa 1986) and "converted" it, the means of said conversion being an electric drill with about a 1/2" bit. Cheaper than buying an insert, and if I recall correctly it worked very well. Wonder where I put that lighter. . .


Thanks for the pro tip Terry. I have a project tomorrow!


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> This reminded me that some months ago I took an old Zippo lighter from my Army days (circa 1986) and "converted" it, the means of said conversion being an electric drill with about a 1/2" bit. Cheaper than buying an insert, and if I recall correctly it worked very well. Wonder where I put that lighter. . .


I have a old zippo somewhere. Thanks for the tip, Terry. Tonight after dinner some ice tea with FVF in the DG Viking. Time to break that bad boy in!


----------



## gahdzila

WOAH! Hold your horses, gentlemen! Don't break out those drills yet!!! Rumor has it that if you send your zippo to the factory (with a request for what you want) that they will fit it with a brand spanking new pipe insert FOR FREE, _and_ send your regular insert back to you as well. I don't know the details....I just remember reading that on a pipe forum somewhere. Probably here on puff somewhere, but I'm not sure. Of course, it's a fluid burning insert, not a butane insert like was talking about.

I'm on a Bayou Morning Flake bender in an effort to finish off the almost empty jar. Still puffing the Irish Seconds bent billiard.


----------



## Baron_Null

Billy Budd in my MM CG. Still not sure how I feel about this blend. It has another 5 days to win me over before I review it, though, so it may get a chance to shine.


----------



## The Mad Professor

PZ in a MM Legend coming home from a lackluster class. My students in my Wednesday class are not well motivated... :sigh:

Not sure how I feel about PZ either... I've been trying latakia blends again lately, after hating them for a long time. They are not that bad, but I'm not exactly enjoying them much either. PZ is better than the other McC blend I have, but I'm not exactly falling in love. At least it doesn't smell like burning tires to me anymore! :lol: 

I'm getting some EMP tomorrow and looking forward to trying that one out.


----------



## steinr1

The Mad Professor said:


> I've been trying latakia blends again lately, after hating them for a long time.


I also found that I came to enjoy latakia blends later in life. I'd love to say that this was a matter of age and maturity lending sophistication to my palate, but it's more probably my senses dulling with time. Just old age...

In honour of this, I'm just going to insert a small bent Rhodesian between my lips (now that doesn't sound right...) and suck up some Fox's "The Banker". That's not a blend I've heard much of on the forum. Is it common in the US (where most of the comment seems to come from)?

/


----------



## Kevin Keith

gahdzila said:


> WOAH! Hold your horses, gentlemen! Don't break out those drills yet!!! Rumor has it that if you send your zippo to the factory (with a request for what you want) that they will fit it with a brand spanking new pipe insert FOR FREE, _and_ send your regular insert back to you as well. I don't know the details....I just remember reading that on a pipe forum somewhere. Probably here on puff somewhere, but I'm not sure. Of course, it's a fluid burning insert, not a butane insert like was talking about.


Nah...I'm gonna drill sumpthin! More power!


----------



## steinr1

mcgreggor57 said:


> Earlier this week I picked up a zippo lighter from Tyler and decided to go ahead and order a Thunderbird butane pipe insert for it.


I have one of these inserts and am very happy with it. It's not really windproof anymore, but a practical solution to having to refill with fluid every couple of days. No aftertaste problems either. I only use it for occasional "nostalgic" reasons anyway (1982 50 year commemorative version - the brass one in 1932 style. No "SOLID BRASS" stamping. That sucks IMHO). Quality isn't the best, I think, but they are cheap. Under GBP10 delivered to the UK and very quick turnaround from the eTrader I used. I suspect I've been burned as far as US citizens are concerned...

But all a bit off thread, so I'll also say...

Finished the little Rhodesian of "The Banker". On to my newly acquired and freshly restored Ropp Edil 6384 with Dunhill VA Flake. Very unusual shape, particularly the stem/bit, I think. Not seen one like this before. Not so much a "Sitter" as a "Laying on its Belly" model.

View attachment 72272


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> WOAH! Hold your horses, gentlemen! Don't break out those drills yet!!! Rumor has it that if you send your zippo to the factory (with a request for what you want) that they will fit it with a brand spanking new pipe insert FOR FREE, _and_ send your regular insert back to you as well. I don't know the details....I just remember reading that on a pipe forum somewhere. Probably here on puff somewhere, but I'm not sure. Of course, it's a fluid burning insert, not a butane insert like was talking about.


Thanks for this info, Clifford - perhaps it's still not too late for me, assuming I can hunt down that lighter... But I'm betting that since mine was a smaller zippo it won't take their standard insert, which is probably why I took the drill to it in the first place.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Slow day on the boards...Vintage Syrian in a MMCG


----------



## Kevin Keith

steinr1 said:


> I have one of these inserts and am very happy with it. It's not really windproof anymore, but a practical solution to having to refill with fluid every couple of days. No aftertaste problems either. I only use it for occasional "nostalgic" reasons anyway (1982 50 year commemorative version - the brass one in 1932 style. No "SOLID BRASS" stamping. That sucks IMHO). Quality isn't the best, I think, but they are cheap. Under GBP10 delivered to the UK and very quick turnaround from the eTrader I used. I suspect I've been burned as far as US citizens are concerned...
> 
> But all a bit off thread, so I'll also say...
> 
> Finished the little Rhodesian of "The Banker". On to my newly acquired and freshly restored Ropp Edil 6384 with Dunhill VA Flake. Very unusual shape, particularly the stem/bit, I think. Not seen one like this before. Not so much a "Sitter" as a "Laying on its Belly" model.
> 
> View attachment 72272


Interesting pipe Robert...I can't remember seeing one like it.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Having my first bowl of EMP... and I must say, I'm really enjoying it. This is the first lat blend that I can say that about. :shocked:

...But upon looking at TobaccoReviews, is mentions orientals, not latakia. Could this be why I'm enjoying it? :hmm:
Thought it had perique too, but that must be the orientals giving it some spice. Either way, I like it!


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of SWR aromatic in my CG tonight


----------



## gahdzila

Yeah, I don't think there's any Latakia in EMP. If there is, it's just a smidgen.

C&D Big n Burley for me, in a cob. This blend hits the spot for being easy to pack, light and smoke, and has a nice dose of vitamin N, but it's a bit one dimensional. Not bad, though - works just fine to mindlessly puff with a belly full of Mexican and three beers under my belt


----------



## DanR

The Mad Professor said:


> Having my first bowl of EMP... and I must say, I'm really enjoying it. This is the first lat blend that I can say that about. :shocked:
> 
> ...But upon looking at TobaccoReviews, is mentions orientals, not latakia. Could this be why I'm enjoying it? :hmm:
> Thought it had perique too, but that must be the orientals giving it some spice. Either way, I like it!


I think the Latakia blends with generous amounts of orientals are better. My favorite is Rattray Red Rapparee. Ever try that one?

Tonight I'm enjoying some SG Chocolate Flake in the Radice Billiard.

Edit: I thought EMP did have Latakia, but Clifford is probably right...


----------



## The Mad Professor

gahdzila said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's any Latakia in EMP. If there is, it's just a smidgen.


Well, that's probably why I liked it! :lol:

I just tried some Irish Flake for the first time tonight also. It's some good stuff too, although after a couple of bowls preceding it, it was turning me green! :yuck:
I liked the flavor, although it was subdued - not really an in-your-face flavor, but quite pleasant. Smooth and rustic. Codger tobak for sure!
Can't wait to finish the bowl tomorrow morning on the way to work.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's any Latakia in EMP. If there is, it's just a smidgen.


You are right, good sir. A very mild Balkan.


----------



## mata777

SG grousemoor I'm my Big Ben freehand with a decaf Irish coffee. Mmmm.....


----------



## laloin

popped a tin of Escudo ROTT just to compare ROTT vs aged. Hands down aged is soo much better. Smoked in my GBD Tap Canuck


----------



## Andrewdk

Thank God's it's friday and my favourite irish combo, glass of Jamesons and a bowl of Old Dublin. Magnificently rleaxing, earned my whiskey this week.

A few pinches of Dublin left on the plate and drying out some coins of Black XX for tomorrow, Black Dublin maybe?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Can't decide Fvf or frog cellar in mm general sun tzu?


----------



## The Mad Professor

Dr. Plume said:


> mm general sun tzu?


Is that the Chinese knock off brand? :hmm:


----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> Is that the Chinese knock off brand? :hmm:


Nope I named my two new generals explained in this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions-195.html one I named general Paton and the other sun tzu both famous military leaders in their own right. They are helping me consult my vile deeds for this forums and will ultimately help me destroy mycroft homes.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Dr. Plume said:


> Nope I named my two new generals explained in this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions-195.html one I named general Paton and the other sun tzu both famous military leaders in their own right. They are helping me consult my vile deeds for this forums and will ultimately help me destroy mycroft homes.


Excellent. Most excellent! Mwuhahaha :mischief:


----------



## commonsenseman

DGT'd a bowl of Kajun Kake, in a Rovera this morning.


----------



## 36Bones

Finished off some Buffalo wings and now relaxing with some ice tea, Windsor in the Savinelli.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Fvf was too wet so I went a visited a frog in the cellar. Seriously soooooooo good!


----------



## gahdzila

Hearth & Home Sunza Bitches. Yes, really, that's the name of the baccy! I have a terrible memory about things like this....it was in my little stack of jarred samples that I received in trade from the Official Puff Tobacco Trade Thread, but I can't for the life of me remember who sent it.

Anyway - GREAT STUFF! Not the perique bomb I was expecting from the descriptions. It's spicy, but not at all unbalanced. There aren't fireworks going off or anything, and it's not very complex, but it's nice, smooth, easy to pack and smoke, tastes good, and has a very pleasant finish. I'll definitely be ordering more.


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a bowl of Park Lane An Aperitif in a Big Ben.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GKCPC Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. 2011 in a Castello Sea Rock 33.

And, a wee dram of Glenmorangie.


----------



## DanR

Latakius Vituscan said:


> GKCPC Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. 2011 in a Castello Sea Rock 33.


I've had my eye on the Sea Rock pipes for a while now. Very nice example you have there!

I usually don't have the patience to let my SG Navy Flake dry out properly, but tonight my wife made me watch a movie with her after dinner, so I used that to my advantage. The flakes are now perfectly dried, and smoking wonderfully!


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr G sav. lovely smoke


----------



## gahdzila

Latakius Vituscan said:


> GKCPC Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. 2011 in a Castello Sea Rock 33.
> 
> And, a wee dram of Glenmorangie.
> 
> View attachment 41065


That's a gorgeous pipe!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Royal Yacht. 
And more Royal Yacht. In the MMGDE w/ FS. :wink:
How have I let this one sit uncelebrated for so long?


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> That's a gorgeous pipe!


I usually try not to sound like the huge pipe geek I am... but Castello's rustication/sandblast technique is truly one of the most beautiful finishes out there. Something about the infinitely detailed, nearly fractal look of a Castello or Ashton textured pipe just fascinates me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

karatekyle said:


> I usually try not to sound like the huge pipe geek I am...


Go ahead and give up the ruse, Kyle - you weren't fooling any of us here, ya know? :biggrin:


----------



## 36Bones

My it's like a plague here. Flies, flies and more bloody flies. Fending them off with some Jameson whiskey and FM Cellar in the DG Viking.


----------



## Kevin Keith

The Kaywoodie Colossus Rhodesian and Sugar Barrel. Fantastic smoker, perfect draft, opened up to 5/32. Never a gurgle or a relight. They don't make 'em like this anymore.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> My it's like a plague here. Flies, flies and more bloody flies. Fending them off with some Jameson whiskey and FM Cellar in the DG Viking.


Haha! Nice back to back bowls of sl for me had to shoot down all the bd guys and one pipeful was not enough to do that.


----------



## Tony78

C&D junkyard dawg in a savenelli Duca Carlo. Tried a tin of this on a local recommendation.


----------



## gahdzila

I haven't mowed the lawn in a while and it was starting to get a bit shaggy. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping this is the last mow before spring. I really despise yardwork...as motivation to get off my arse and do it, I allow myself as much beer and tobacco as I can handle.  Fall seasonal beers are out, so I had the pleasure of a few Abita Pecan Harvest Ales. Everyone goes crazy over the summer seasonal Abita, Strawberry Harvest...but it's a bit too sweet for my tastes. The pecan is fantastic. My favorite seasonal from Abita, and my favorite fall seasonal beer period. I paired them with a Diesel Unholy Cocktail cigar with a bit over a year of age....and yard work wasn't such a bad chore after all :smoke:

Tonight's pipe is Peterson Irish Flake in the DG Omega.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Clifford, if I ever leave the Pacific Northwest, can I be your neighbor?

:ss


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, if I ever leave the Pacific Northwest, can I be your neighbor?
> 
> :ss


Only if you promise to mow my lawn for me. Don't worry, I'll keep you well supplied with gasoline and beer :drinking:


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> Only if you promise to mow my lawn for me. Don't worry, I'll keep you well supplied with gasoline and beer :drinking:


Did you mean _Diesels_ and Beer, Clifford???

Enjoying a nice, breezy evening here in SAT with Patriot Flake in the Boswell.


----------



## freestoke

Reporting in with a bowl each of SWR, Louisiana Flake and 5100, in the Country Gentleman, Mayfair, and TwoDot Canadian respectively. 

Good night, y'all!


----------



## eddy13

Blend Number 5 while watching the rain.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of Astley's #109 in a Savinelli #901 churchwarden.


----------



## gahdzila

DanR said:


> Did you mean _Diesels_ and Beer, Clifford???


I've got plenty of those, too :mrgreen:


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking a bowl of Astley's #109 in a Savinelli #901 churchwarden.


I see what you did there, Jeff. Pretty clever!!


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> I really despise yardwork...


I love it. I can watch it all day. Particularly with a bowl of Old Gowrie in a saddle bit Barling Billiard.


----------



## 36Bones

Family out to the house for some hamburgers on the grill. Enjoying some Jameson whiskey and FM Cellar in the Savinelli.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> Family out to the house for some hamburgers on the grill. Enjoying some Jameson whiskey and FM Cellar in the Savinelli.


That sir is my favorite combo right now! Have some rg!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sweet Rum Twist in a BIG Savinelli bulldog.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had to have another bowl.

Sunday Picnic in my meer.


----------



## johncorosz

Sadly I am not a "*******" so owning a diesel vehicle of any type means little to nothing. Diesel (when it was cheap compared to gasoline was cool) is just a fuel used in a vehicle. Sadly some folks think that owning a certain something makes them "cool". A truck is a truck unless your towing things around. Pathetically many morons buy a diesel just to race around like idiots not knowing that a diesel is made for towing not racing around. But we can all laugh at them and often! I assume that a small ***** will make some men do anything to be sure the general public will stare at them as they make noise (Harley Davidson owners) and Bigfoot, the truck (very small dicks) will do. After all, owning a vehicle means that you can get around faster than walking or riding a bicycle. Loud means your a fool. After all anyone with colon sense knows that getting around and being comfortable has nothing to do with "sticking out" amongst others. If that were the case wouldn't we all be riding around in Limo's and drinking Champagne as we talk about opera and some dumb-ass play we viewed a week ago. 

I laugh as the ******** seem to think that being a truck makes them less the fool for driving a truck. Why not drive a big ol' combine down the road as all passers by will see you. Then you can lay on the air horn so they all see you driving. Then you can whip out a big old dildo so they can see you have a big *****.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Went to the SoCal Puff herf this afternoon at a local Oktoberfest and met a bunch of great guys from here. I thoroughly enjoyed myself and I'm looking forward to the next one I can get to! Smoked me some EMP and KK, along with a _very _fine cigar given to me by SoCalOCMatt. I opened my big fat mouth and ended up receiving some more _very _fine cigars by Sweater88. Many thanks to both of you gentlemen!
Time to have some Anni Kake and dinner now, and get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> I see what you did there, Jeff. Pretty clever!!


Thanks Dan, I was hoping someone would notice!

Tonight, it's Tambolaka/Half-n-Half in my dedicated Tambo pipe.


----------



## mmiller

Just got done enjoying a nice bowl of sillems black


----------



## ProbateGeek

johncorosz said:


> Sadly I am not a "*******" so owning a diesel vehicle of any type means little to nothing. Diesel (when it was cheap compared to gasoline was cool) is just a fuel used in a vehicle. Sadly some folks think that owning a certain something makes them "cool". A truck is a truck unless your towing things around. Pathetically many morons buy a diesel just to race around like idiots not knowing that a diesel is made for towing not racing around. But we can all laugh at them and often! I assume that a small ***** will make some men do anything to be sure the general public will stare at them as they make noise (Harley Davidson owners) and Bigfoot, the truck (very small dicks) will do. After all, owning a vehicle means that you can get around faster than walking or riding a bicycle. Loud means your a fool. After all anyone with colon sense knows that getting around and being comfortable has nothing to do with "sticking out" amongst others. If that were the case wouldn't we all be riding around in Limo's and drinking Champagne as we talk about opera and some dumb-ass play we viewed a week ago.
> 
> I laugh as the ******** seem to think that being a truck makes them less the fool for driving a truck. Why not drive a big ol' combine down the road as all passers by will see you. Then you can lay on the air horn so they all see you driving. Then you can whip out a big old dildo so they can see you have a big *****.


Always good to know when folks have an opinion about things, but these were the "Diesels" being discussed:










The Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Try one some day, Johnny - they're not loud at all! :ss


----------



## Baron_Null

Billy Budd in my MM Pony. This was the last day of smoking that blend for the review. I think I'm ready to write it, but I'm definitely not going to be smoking it again for at least a few days. I'm pretty sure I would get tired of smoking the same blend over and over again for a week straight even if said blend was my favorite tobacco.


----------



## sweater88

johncorosz said:


> Sadly I am not a "*******" so owning a diesel vehicle of any type means little to nothing. Diesel (when it was cheap compared to gasoline was cool) is just a fuel used in a vehicle. Sadly some folks think that owning a certain something makes them "cool". A truck is a truck unless your towing things around. Pathetically many morons buy a diesel just to race around like idiots not knowing that a diesel is made for towing not racing around. But we can all laugh at them and often! I assume that a small ***** will make some men do anything to be sure the general public will stare at them as they make noise (Harley Davidson owners) and Bigfoot, the truck (very small dicks) will do. After all, owning a vehicle means that you can get around faster than walking or riding a bicycle. Loud means your a fool. After all anyone with colon sense knows that getting around and being comfortable has nothing to do with "sticking out" amongst others. If that were the case wouldn't we all be riding around in Limo's and drinking Champagne as we talk about opera and some dumb-ass play we viewed a week ago.
> 
> I laugh as the ******** seem to think that being a truck makes them less the fool for driving a truck. Why not drive a big ol' combine down the road as all passers by will see you. Then you can lay on the air horn so they all see you driving. Then you can whip out a big old dildo so they can see you have a big *****.


I have a diesel truck, a harley, and some diesel cigars, but don't worry, no offense taken.



The Mad Professor said:


> Went to the SoCal Puff herf this afternoon at a local Oktoberfest and met a bunch of great guys from here. I thoroughly enjoyed myself and I'm looking forward to the next one I can get to! Smoked me some EMP and KK, along with a _very _fine cigar given to me by SoCalOCMatt. I opened my big fat mouth and ended up receiving some more _very _fine cigars by Sweater88. Many thanks to both of you gentlemen!
> Time to have some Anni Kake and dinner now, and get ready for tomorrow.


thats what you get when you tell me you only have one cc in your humi. Even if you are primarily a pipe guy, I just had to do it. Its the LOBster in me.....besides, your first name is really cool


----------



## DanR

I have to say, the Audi A6 diesel was one of the most exhilarating vehicles I've ever driven. The torque it makes at the low end will push you back into the seat, and it holds that torque throughout the range. Also, it's low emission and gets better fuel economy than most gas engines, which is why diesel is so popular in europe where fuel is so expensive. Just my two cents...

I'm enjoying a big bowl of Irish Flake tonight. Trying to get a good buzz before bedtime!


----------



## gahdzila

johncorosz said:


> Sadly I am not a "*******" so owning a diesel vehicle of any type means little to nothing. Diesel (when it was cheap compared to gasoline was cool) is just a fuel used in a vehicle. Sadly some folks think that owning a certain something makes them "cool". A truck is a truck unless your towing things around. Pathetically many morons buy a diesel just to race around like idiots not knowing that a diesel is made for towing not racing around. But we can all laugh at them and often! I assume that a small ***** will make some men do anything to be sure the general public will stare at them as they make noise (Harley Davidson owners) and Bigfoot, the truck (very small dicks) will do. After all, owning a vehicle means that you can get around faster than walking or riding a bicycle. Loud means your a fool. After all anyone with colon sense knows that getting around and being comfortable has nothing to do with "sticking out" amongst others. If that were the case wouldn't we all be riding around in Limo's and drinking Champagne as we talk about opera and some dumb-ass play we viewed a week ago.
> 
> I laugh as the ******** seem to think that being a truck makes them less the fool for driving a truck. Why not drive a big ol' combine down the road as all passers by will see you. Then you can lay on the air horn so they all see you driving. Then you can whip out a big old dildo so they can see you have a big *****.


Wow. Is this directed at me? Did you just completely misread the whole conversation? Or did you mean to post this somewhere else?

I don't have a diesel anything. Except the cigar. Which is what we were talking about. A cigar. Not a truck, not a *******, not an air horn, not a sex toy (unless your name happens to be Monica mg: ). A cigar.


----------



## ProbateGeek

And everybody knows a ******* is way cooler than a *******. 
I'd still be your neighbor, Clifford! p

Signed,

A displaced Texas cajun


----------



## johncorosz

Hi there...I am Monica...

I think I made a boo...boo....


----------



## Aquinas

I feel like I just smoked a little bit of diesel! Tambo for the first time in a small bent no name pipe. Thanks DanR.


----------



## ProbateGeek

johncorosz said:


> Hi there...I am Monica...
> 
> I think I made a boo...boo....
> 
> View attachment 41101


Ha! Welcome to puff, Johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## Kevin Keith

And watch the phallic related language Monica...that may fly on the cigar side but this is the calmer, thoughtful side of Puff...I'm serious. :welcome:


----------



## Dr. Plume

johncorosz said:


> Hi there...I am Monica...
> 
> I think I made a boo...boo....
> 
> View attachment 41101


What you can't see in the pic is two midgets under the desk face palming too.


----------



## steinr1

johncorosz said:


> Hi there...I am Monica...
> 
> I think I made a boo...boo....
> 
> View attachment 41101


Heeeere's Monica!

View attachment 72382


Off thread and a pretty lousy Manila cigar.


----------



## steinr1

To make up for my previous...

Louisiana Flake / 1899 Small bent Barling


----------



## False Cast

Year and a half old Blackwoods Flake in my cob. Here's to finishing before the rain comes!


----------



## 36Bones

FVF in the Savinelli. I really didn't like this stuff at first, but it sure has grown on me in the last two ounces.


----------



## mmiller

Just enjoyed another bowl of Sillems Black out of my MMCG


----------



## mcgreggor57

PS Pistachio in the MM CG on the drive home. It hit the spot and got me out of the funk from the office. Oh how I miss the days of smoking in public places. I would've given anything to fire up a bowl while crunching budget numbers today LOL


----------



## DanR

It's a beautiful 82 degrees and breezy here in San Antonio. We just finished a nice BBQ Pork Tenderloin with Sweet Potatoes for dinner and i'm sitting out back listening to the leaves rustle. I'm having a bowl of Reiner LGF to celebrate the wonderful weather.


----------



## freestoke

Well, I'm having a bowl of Dan's 56 year old PA! In the Savinelli 120 Anni. Thought I'd give it a first class ride. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

After two very disappointing outings with RRR today, I'm enjoying my last flake of 1792. This is one of my favorites, for sure.

I've actually been emptying jars this last week - maybe four? Not that they were full jars, mind you.

Is it a coincidence that I placed my first $100+ tobacco order this afternoon (finally did get that free shipping!). I think not. 
Egads! For the first time I'm considering myself a pipe guy who like cigars, rather than the other way around. 

The transformation is complete! p


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> After two very disappointing outings with RRR today, I'm enjoying my last flake of 1792. This is one of my favorites, for sure.
> 
> I've actually been emptying jars this last week - maybe four? Not that they were full jars, mind you.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that I placed my first $100+ tobacco order this afternoon (finally did get that free shipping!). I think not.
> Egads! For the first time I'm considering myself a pipe guy who like cigars, rather than the other way around.
> 
> The transformation is complete! p


So, your saying our mind control has finally worked?!?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yeah, Jeff - I think it all started when I rubbed the bowl occasionally along the side of my nose while I smoked.

:biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, Jeff - I think it all started when I rubbed the bowl occasionally along the side of my nose while I smoked.
> 
> :biggrin:


It's hypnotizing, isn't it? :nerd:


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> It's a beautiful 82 degrees and breezy here in San Antonio. We just finished a nice BBQ Pork Tenderloin with Sweet Potatoes for dinner and i'm sitting out back listening to the leaves rustle. I'm having a bowl of Reiner LGF to celebrate the wonderful weather.


It's 60 degrees, damp, and dark in London. Had a bowl of Old Gowrie earlier, so not all bad.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, Jeff - I think it all started when I rubbed the bowl occasionally along the side of my nose while I smoked.
> 
> :biggrin:


I keep a greasy teenager about for this purpose - I've got a lot of pipes.


----------



## Tony78

Sitting in a B&M lounge, still working, having a bowl of Royal Yacht in a Sav University


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> After two very disappointing outings with RRR today, I'm enjoying my last flake of 1792. This is one of my favorites, for sure.
> 
> I've actually been emptying jars this last week - maybe four? Not that they were full jars, mind you.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that I placed my first $100+ tobacco order this afternoon (finally did get that free shipping!). I think not.
> Egads! For the first time I'm considering myself a pipe guy who like cigars, rather than the other way around.
> 
> The transformation is complete! p


You are now a Jedi.


----------



## 36Bones

Eating the last of the leftover hamburgers and hotdogs. Enjoying some SL in the CG with sweet ice tea to drink.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tony78 said:


> Sitting in a B&M lounge, still working, having a bowl of Royal Yacht in a Sav University


Tony, you're hurtin' me. I just rediscovered Royal Yacht, and in so doing had to smoke the last of my stash over the weekend. I ordered 5 tins of it yesterday, but it won't get here till the 30th. Gonna be a long 8 days... Enjoy it while you got it!


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> You are now a Jedi.


Yes, I could tell when my "Just Smoked" entry went from the cigar that had been there since the summer of 2010 to a pipe tobacco. 
The change has been metamorphic.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Yes, I could tell when my "Just Smoked" entry went from the cigar that had been there since the summer of 2010 to a pipe tobacco.
> The change has been metamorphic.


I just finally admitted over the summer that I really do prefer pipes over cigars. I'm never looking back. Enough of the flip-flopping. I have a feeling that some of our recent cross overs will end up on our side of the fence. The more the merrier, I say.


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> It's 60 degrees, damp, and dark in London. Had a bowl of Old Gowrie earlier, so not all bad.


You should bump over to Paris sometime for a bowl. p ill be in London in January.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> I just finally admitted over the summer that I really do prefer pipes over cigars. I'm never looking back. Enough of the flip-flopping. I have a feeling that some of our recent cross overs will end up on our side of the fence. The more the merrier, I say.


It took me only six months I joined the forum as a cigar smoker in 2007 or 08 I can't remember and when I picked up a pipe I never went back. I have had maybe five cigars since and it's been about five years.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm slowly watching my 120-quart coolidor empty out. Probably down to 50 or so cigars. It's kinda sad, really - I had a blast on the cigarbomb side of puff, and since the summer of 2010 have had a cigar every evening, without fail, and loved every one. Until last night - first night where it was only a pipe (last of my 1792 Flake, yes, more has been ordered!). 

But it feels right, and I've finally found 'baccys that fit me as a cigar smoker: 1792, KK, RY, HV, Penzance, Ennerdale (?). I will still continue my Friday lunch tradition at the local B&M for a cigar, but that cooler may have to be used for a picnic or something by next summer. I think my humidor will soon once again fill the role it was intended to play, and the cigars will be only an occasional splurge.

Now - on to find even more tobaccos that can scratch my particular itch!


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Eating the last of the leftover *hamburgers* and hotdogs. Enjoying some SL in the CG with sweet ice tea to drink.


And Hilman, don't be a tease - please don't mention this until _Hamborger Veermaster_ is once again available.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

McClelland's Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander in a Castello Le Catene 55...and a wee dram.


Castello_55_9154 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Egads! For the first time I'm considering myself a pipe guy who like cigars, rather than the other way around.
> 
> The transformation is complete! p


Took me a long time to get there too, Terry. Enjoy the ride! :thumb:



steinr1 said:


> It's 60 degrees, damp, and dark in London. Had a bowl of Old Gowrie earlier, so not all bad.


Sounds like quite a scorcher! :lol: Isn't it _always_ cold damp and dark in London?

Just teasing you, sir. I've actually never crossed the Atlantic myself. Here in Louisiana, we have only two seasons - hot-wet-sticky, and dark-cold-dreary. Cold being a relative term, of course...I fully acknowledge being a complete wimp in that regard But it always seems to me like the sun hides behind a cloud sometime in November and doesn't come out until March.

It's 65 and no wind here tonight. KarateKyle would probably be in shorts and a t shirt in weather like this, but I've got a light sweatshirt on and am quite comfortable. Enjoying some C&D Big n Burley in the DG Freedom 1812.


----------



## gahdzila

I just had to share this. Only in Louisiana...

It got cool a couple of weeks ago, so I moved my smoking chair and ashtray and stuff from out in the open on the carport to my little "cubbyhole." It's an odd little spot, wasted space...I have no idea why they built this little spot into the carport. A little hole in the wall, about three feet wide, and about six feet deep, enclosed on three sides. I sit all the way inside, facing the opening in the carport (which is open).

So here I sit, earbuds in, surfing on my iPad, and some motion catches my eye. I look up - right at my feet, just inches away, there stands a huge possum, sniffing around my feet and moving towards me! And here i am cornered in this hole! Spooked the bejesus out of me! I sorta jumped a little, and naturally, yelled something that one shouldn't say in polite company, and it bared it's teeth and hissed and scuttled away. More scared of me than I was of him, I'm sure.

I don't know if they are seen much elsewhere, but they're fairly common here. For those of you who haven't ever seen a possum, imagine a rat the size of a large house cat or a small dog (and this one was bigger than that). They're mostly harmless. But, when cornered or spooked, they always hiss and bare their teeth like that...and can appear quite vicious (which is the point, I guess - to scare away potential predators) and can give you quite a scare when you're unprepared!

Anyways.....if anyone's looking for me, I'll be inside changing my underwear :lol:


----------



## mmiller

gahdzila said:


> It's 65 and no wind here tonight. KarateKyle would probably be in shorts and a t shirt in weather like this


Thats funny, it is 61 here and I was just outside in a t shirt, I live in Minnesota though. Sweatshirts usually dont start coming out unless it is below about 55

On another not just finished a bowl of Savinelli Armonia and I must say it smells wonderful but as every other aromatic, halfway down it tasted like ash and it burned hot the whole time.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> It's 65 and no wind here tonight. KarateKyle would probably be in shorts and a t shirt in weather like this, but I've got a light sweatshirt on and am quite comfortable. Enjoying some C&D Big n Burley in the DG Freedom 1812.


I've barely kept my shirt buttoned all day! It's 55 without a lick of wind. Feelin' like the dead of summer :lol:


----------



## Baron_Null

A bowl of B&M Balkan Blend in my Basket pipe and a bowl of PA in my MM Pony. It was a really nice break from Billy Budd, but I'm going to smoke one more bowl of that blend tomorrow before I write my review.



ProbateGeek said:


> For the first time I'm considering myself a pipe guy who like cigars, rather than the other way around.
> 
> The transformation is complete! p


I never really got all that into cigars. I think I had around 5 or 6 before I switched over to pipes. I've had 1 since then. I don't know. I enjoy cigars, but they just don't have the appeal that pipes do. It also helps that pipe tobacco is much much cheaper than cigars per smoke. Oh, and I'm a real lightweight when it comes to nicotine, so smoking an entire cigar in a sitting can be pretty dangerous. If I start feeling lightheaded with a pipe, I can just put it down and finish it later with little change in flavor. With cigars, I don't have that luxury.


----------



## Desertlifter

gahdzila said:


> I just had to share this. Only in Louisiana...
> 
> So here I sit, earbuds in, surfing on my iPad, and some motion catches my eye. I look up - right at my feet, just inches away, there stands a huge possum, sniffing around my feet and moving towards me! And here i am cornered in this hole! Spooked the bejesus out of me! I sorta jumped a little, and naturally, yelled something that one shouldn't say in polite company, and it bared it's teeth and hissed and scuttled away. More scared of me than I was of him, I'm sure.


North America's only marsupial! Very interesting story arc there. If you are interested at all in cryptozoology, look at the history and range of marsupials - particularly in pre-human periods.

Sorry - geeked out there for a minute. Used to be a species of opossum that was pretty common here in the Pacific Northwest, having arrived as exotic pets in the early 1900s. Damn! Geeked out again. Marsupials are just seriously cool.

They can eat literally ANYTHING, which is why they have survived for so damned long. Used to get in epic fights with my cats when I was young, but you hardly see them around anymore. Kind of miss the ugly bastards.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kyle - my man! :wave:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Terry, I feel like something should have been said about the suspenders as well. :boink:


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> North America's only marsupial!


I'm feeling contact geekiness. Their main survival mechanism is to reproduce at an incredible rate, since they have no effective natural defense against predators. (I'm spilling over from the morning thread with a PA/BlackXX/PA sandwish. p )


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kevin Keith said:


> Terry, I feel like something should have been said about the suspenders as well. :boink:


I assumed those were book bag straps. Yikes, I sure hope so. . . 
Suspenders are only acceptable if they button to the trousers, not if they clip. Kyle surely would never clip.


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Sounds like quite a scorcher! :lol: Isn't it _always_ cold damp and dark in London?


We DO have good weather in London!! We had a magnificent summer. If memory serves me right, we held it on 8th July this year.


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> Kyle - my man! :wave:





Kevin Keith said:


> Terry, I feel like something should have been said about the suspenders as well. :boink:





ProbateGeek said:


> I assumed those were book bag straps. Yikes, I sure hope so. . .
> Suspenders are only acceptable if they button to the trousers, not if they clip. Kyle surely would never clip.


Definitely suspenders, and DEFINITELY buttoned on. I guess technically "braces" by conventional definition, then. The leather loops that button to my jeans are getting a little shabby, I need to find a leather worker that will make me some new ones.

Glad you guys enjoy the look :lol: :thumb:


----------



## steinr1

A new tobacco for me...

*ENNERDALE FLAKE* in a small meerschaum.

Now then...

I'd heard quite a of talk about this tobacco on the forum. None of it good (that I've seen). Basically, it's condemned as soapy, scented muck reminiscent of a French whore's boudoir. To be avoided.

So, with a bit of trepidation I bought 50g loose flake and awaited its arrival.

It *IS* scented and *IS* reminiscent of a French whore's boudoir (I am reliably informed).

But I *like *it. I like it a lot.

The smell of the tobacco is fruity and fresh with a hint of what I _could just_ accuse of soapiness in the mix. Complex aromas with nuttiness (almond), citrus and tropical fruit (I detect mango) in abundance. If it were a wine, you would say "rather forward - fruity, to be enjoyed young". A Beaujolais Nouveau rather than an aged Claret. Fully rubbed out as received - seemed very fresh - and packed reasonably tight given its moisture level. Just a small bowl on this no-name meerschaum (of which more later) - narrow but deep - slight bend to the stem. Just barely lit (I'd read about the tongue bite that was claimed to be inevitable) and "sipped" at first. Absolutely fantastic!! Everything I'd detected in the raw tobacco was present in the smoke. Rich, unctuous and cool smoke. LONG aftertaste. I smoked this in the afternoon and I can still taste it now maybe 5 hours later. Gentle on the "Vitamin N" (not sure what the popular wisdom is on this, but I felt nothing). *NO* tongue bite. *NO* soapiness. *NO* overpowering taste or smell of cheap perfume. Just *LOVELY*. This will become a regular I'm sure.

Encouraged by the first few puffs, I smoked a bit harder and was rewarded by even more of the same. Lots of fragrant, cool, dry and rich smoke. And still no tongue bite. In future, please lose the "soapy" and replace this derogatory term with the more appealing "UNCTUOUS". Because that's what it is.

GH say (somewhere) that this is one of their most popular blends - I can see why.

The one fly in the ointment is that I would need to devote a pipe to this blend - forever. The meerschaum I used already smelled of this blend, It was an ancient estate that had a loose stem and clearly hadn't been smoked in many years. Very thorough cleaning (including alcohol washing and baking the bowl in an oven) didn't shift the smell one bit. I'll reserve this self-selected pipe for the task of smoking this blend. Luckily a meerschaum as I could smoke it repeatedly without resting. As I intend to.

I'd really encourage people to give it a go. It was nothing like I expected it to be. ENJOY!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Robert, our beloved Ennerdale Flake does have many devotees on here, myself being one of them. Not all will own up to it, though. 
Pick up a little Pinaud's _Lilac Vegetal_ aftershave to go with your Ennerdale - the ladies will surely flock to you. :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Robert, our beloved Ennerdale Flake does have many devotees on here, myself being one of them. Not all will own up to it, though.
> Pick up a little Pinaud's _Lilac Vegetal_ aftershave to go with your Ennerdale - the ladies will surely flock to you. :biggrin:


Thanks, Terry - thought I was going insane or had simply smoked the wrong tobacco.


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> We DO have good weather in London!! We had a magnificent summer. If memory serves me right, we held it on 8th July this year.


:biglaugh:

I've tried Ennerdale, and I just couldn't get into it. It's definitely quality leaf, but I just did not enjoy the flowery perfume. You're right, I'm not alone thinking that; but you aren't alone in loving it either. There are a few Ennerdale devotees here on puff.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> You should bump over to Paris sometime for a bowl. p ill be in London in January.


Could happen. We usually holiday in Southern France and a stopoff for a smoke or two is not out of the question.


----------



## 36Bones

I am thinking today that I shouldn't of tried to play disc golf. My wife and my Dr. both want my head on a pole. I guess that means I'm grounded. ound: Enjoying some Anni Kake in the '36 Kaywoodie with a bourbon glass of ice cold JD Tennesee Honey. Mmmmm


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> I've tried Ennerdale, and I just couldn't get into it. It's definitely quality leaf, but I just did not enjoy the flowery perfume. You're right, I'm not alone thinking that; but you aren't alone in loving it either. There are a few Ennerdale devotees here on puff.


I like it, although I wouldn't consider myself a devotee. In fact, I just had some a few days ago. It's always nipped at my tongue a bit, but nothing to get me screaming.

Tonight, I'm enjoying some Accountant's Mixture in my Pete Spigot. This pipe actually started out green, but I've had enough smokes in it that it is now starting to turn brown. I'll have to snap a picture in the daylight to share sometime...


----------



## ProbateGeek

About to try equal parts Trout Stream and Brown Irish Twist. Wish me luck... p


----------



## Aquinas

Just had a bowl of FVF with a year on it. This is the first time I have had any with age on it. Very smooth and tasty. I will definitely be getting more of this to age.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> About to try equal parts Trout Stream and Brown Irish Twist. Wish me luck... p


That was most satisfying. Usually I'm bored halfway through a bowl of aromatic, but the BIT added just enough spice and kick. 
Think I'll have another! p


----------



## MarkC

Well, we had our annual health screening thing at work today, so I now have a $5.00 a week discount on my health insurance for not smoking. Naturally, I had to stick it to the man tonight by smoking something, so, even if this is the wrong forum, I dug into the cooler and pulled out a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 that's been sitting since January. I have to say, cigars taste better than pipes right now, but still, this is on the level of a King Edward, and I know I like them better than that. Sigh. Guess I just have to wait...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Well, we had our annual health screening thing at work today, so I now have a $5.00 a week discount on my health insurance for not smoking. Naturally, I had to stick it to the man tonight by smoking something, so, even if this is the wrong forum, I dug into the cooler and pulled out a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 that's been sitting since January. I have to say, cigars taste better than pipes right now, but still, this is on the level of a King Edward, and I know I like them better than that. Sigh. Guess I just have to wait...


Mark! I am glad that your health screening turned out well. This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Early Morning in my Sherlock Holmes #1 followed by a bowl of Dunhill Mixture 965 in my big Itallian Freehand.p I guess I could say that I went to a "Dunhill Party" this evening. In the last couple of weeks I have been craving stronger tobaccos; hopefully soon I will be ready for "Hal of the Wynd" and "Exhausted Rooster".:noidea: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of Kirin Ichiban Malt" brew while listening to some of my classical Jazz; what a wonderful evening!:drinking:


----------



## Shemp75

just had a bowl of FVF and it was damn good.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Shemp75 said:


> just had a bowl of FVF and it was damn good.


Me too!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Except mine was dans le matin! 12000 post is mine!


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> Well, we had our annual health screening thing at work today, so I now have a $5.00 a week discount on my health insurance for not smoking. Naturally, I had to stick it to the man tonight by smoking something, so, even if this is the wrong forum, I dug into the cooler and pulled out a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 that's been sitting since January. I have to say, cigars taste better than pipes right now, but still, this is on the level of a King Edward, and I know I like them better than that. Sigh. Guess I just have to wait...


I always say that I don't smoke cigarettes and no-one ever seems to question this further. Cigars, pipe and snuff (chewing tobacco is simply vile IMHO) clearly don't count.


----------



## MarkC

When they told me I passed that part (you actually have to pass a swab type drug test for nicotine, but just the first year), I said "great; I'll have a cigar later to celebrate." Everyone laughed. I started to ask what they were laughing about but thought better of it...


----------



## steinr1

More Ennerdale Flake in the dedicated little meerschaum. I'm sure this kick will end, but while it lasts, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## 36Bones

Tonight I'm going to enjoy a bowl of FMOTT in my, new-to-me, Alpha Cremlin .


----------



## Dr. Plume

Got home from work late smoke another bowl in general Paton this time Fvf rubbed out nothing better! I have not had a three pipe day in a long time.


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Tonight I'm going to enjoy a bowl of FMOTT in my, new-to-me, Alpha Cremlin .


You could prolly fit an entire tin in there! Enjoy...


----------



## Tony78

Tried Carter Hall for the first time tonight in a cobberific cobberuski.


----------



## freestoke

36Bones said:


> Tonight I'm going to enjoy a bowl of FMOTT in my, new-to-me*, Alpha Cremlin *.


Looked it up...I don't know if I could lift that with one arm or not. :lol: (Maybe the pic made it look bigger than it really is...)

Having a some 20 year old Sail Green before bed in the Savinelli 120 Anni.


----------



## Kevin Keith

freestoke said:


> Looked it up...I don't know if I could lift that with one arm or not. :lol: (Maybe the pic made it look bigger than it really is...)


Probably no heaver than a golf club...fore :banana: I like it!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Dropped 40 degrees from yesterday along with a cold rain. I took the last of my Squadron Leader with me for the drive home and have to say meh, it still doesn't do much for me. Oh well, the way to find out your favorites is to weed out the ones you don't care for.


----------



## karatekyle

We have snow on the ground here, by the way. How nuts is that!


----------



## steinr1

Afternoon here...

Louisiana Flake / 1899 Small slightly bent Barling Billiard


----------



## steinr1

Just out for a mini-cob of Louisiana Flake as part of my penance for my "In defense of briars" post...


----------



## Tony78

Royal Yacht in a Savenelli


----------



## Fraze

Sunday Picnic


----------



## laloin

popped a fresh tin of Marlin flake, yummy good. smoked in my GBD tap Canuck


----------



## 36Bones

Just returned home from the nephews. Enjoyed some Jameson and FMC in the Alpha Cremlin.


----------



## Baron_Null

OTC night for me. Bowl of Carter Hall followed by a bowl of Prince Albert, both in my MM CG. Mmmm.


----------



## Fraze

tried Longbottom Leaf


----------



## steinr1

Test run of my newly cleaned up Ropp Altesse bent Billiard with Louisiana Flake. Good smoker, better than I imagined it would be on its first outing. You never can tell...

Bit left in the bowl, will be sucked down later.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Stopped by my B&M at lunch and picked up some PA. I've been out for a bit so it was a refreshing to smoke a bowl of it again. I guess it's stood the test of time for a reason.


----------



## Dr. Plume

St James in general the perfect smoke.


----------



## Baron_Null

OTC night again and just a little bit of blending experimentation. Carter Hall and Prince Albert, followed by a bowl of 50-50 PA and my B&M blend "Eldorado PT", all in my MM Pony. The blend I put together wasn't too bad. PA is... well... PA, and the Eldorado [sic] PT is a somewhat plain shag cut Virginia blend. The Eldorado made keeping the PA lit ridiculously easy, though it didn't add a whole lot to the flavor. Either way, SCIENCE!


----------



## phager

Just finished of a bowl of MacBarens Vanilla Creme In my dad's old Tom Thomb pipe that I just freshened up. Nice tobacco and nice to bring back a long retired pipe with some family history.


----------



## floogy

Got a bowl of RY in a Country Gentleman with a frosty mug of Firestone Reserve Porter. It's been a long week, oh wait, it's Monday.


----------



## ProbateGeek

FVF in my Dad's McIntosh Royal Indian.










Looks like the rain is here to stay...


----------



## Dr. Plume

This is what will be smoked tonight.... Some Fvf 
View attachment 72600


----------



## steinr1

I'm going to blend a bit of Louisiana Flake into some Curly Cut in an attempt to recreate some Old School Three Nuns. I'm told a little perique is what is needed. Given the casing in the LF, maybe some Dunhill Navy Roll or Davidoff Medallion Flake (minus the Cavendish centre) would be better. Hmmmm...

Any experiences?


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> I'm going to blend a bit of Louisiana Flake into some Curly Cut in an attempt to recreate some Old School Three Nuns. I'm told a little perique is what is needed. Given the casing in the LF, maybe some Dunhill Navy Roll or Davidoff Medallion Flake (minus the Cavendish centre) would be better. Hmmmm...
> 
> Any experiences?


I just finished a blend with the Medallion Flake option (as I had a little bit lying about). Not bad at all, but Three Nuns it ain't. It's without the sharpness I remember in those beautiful "spun" disks. Funnily enough, it's probably the slight tendency for tongue bite that I miss. A touch of pure perique would be the best addition, but where from?

Smoked in a bent Ropp Altesse. Fully rubbed out for both tobaccos to get a proper mixing of both. Really good smoke from a more "technical" point of view.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two bowls of Royal Yacht on the drive home, and just sitting down to my first bowl of 1792 Flake for the evening. Ah, the damage done to my tongue this morning by the Grousemoor is slowly being undone, puff by exquisite puff...


----------



## Shemp75

since i cant get to work (Thanks Sandy!) decided on a bowl of Kendal Kentucky in a CG cob.


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Two bowls of Royal Yacht on the drive home, and just sitting down to my first bowl of 1792 Flake for the evening. Ah, the damage done to my tongue this morning by the Grousemoor is slowly being undone, puff by exquisite puff...


What a nic bomb to your brain!


----------



## ProbateGeek

What? There's nicotine in this stuff? 

On my second bowl of 1792...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shemp75 said:


> since i cant get to work (Thanks Sandy!) decided on a bowl of Kendal Kentucky in a CG cob.


RG to you for this classic combo!


----------



## Shemp75

ProbateGeek said:


> RG to you for this classic combo!


Thank you brother!

P.S I already got a forever stem. best investment so far in my pipe travels.


----------



## Baron_Null

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake in my MM Pride. Been on a codger burley kick lately, but I decided to change it up with a nice aro tonight.


----------



## Goatmilk

PA in the CG cob tonight


----------



## steinr1

Kendal Flake in a Myon Royale Bulldog. 

First smoke after restoration. In spite of my protestation elsewhere that I clean my pipes as little as possible, it's a real pleasure to smoke from an effectively new pipe. The smoke went well, this is a really good smoker, but this new to me tobacco is a bit mild for my taste. Pretty much pure "tobacco" to my palate; maybe I'll have a bit more luck as the cake builds, but I don't see a bright future for this blend with me.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Grab bag arrived today not bad selection have to divvy them up with a friend. I think I am going to start a pipe club through local university here. Gt six interested people already hooked 2 up with cobs and Baccy so won't be on my lonesome anymore! Fvf in general Paton. General sun tzu will be back from leave tomorrow going to smoke him first thing. Trying out the frank method tonight!


----------



## commonsenseman

Had Kajun Kake in a Rovera last night.

For Halloween, I am thinking something more spooky....wish I had some Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> Had Kajun Kake in a Rovera last night.
> 
> For Halloween, I am thinking something more spooky....wish I had some Haunted Bookshop.


That would be an excellent combination. Failing that, some Autumn Evenings perhaps? Great to have you back, CSM!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> That would be an excellent combination. Failing that, some Autumn Evenings perhaps? Great to have you back, CSM!


Glad to be back :wink:

I wish I had some of the scariest tobacco of all!

(Mixture 79)


----------



## Dr. Plume

commonsenseman said:


> Glad to be back :wink:
> 
> I wish I had some of the scariest tobacco of all!
> 
> (Mixture 79)


ound: somebody buys a lot of it. I don't remember which but I think it was p and c mot popular blends it was on the list! I gave a good harty laugh when I saw it!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Took exactly an hour to smoke the general down. Dang it was cold I may switch the smaller cobs for the winter just froze my butt off..... Blasphemy! Always smoke the generals! Frank method worked fine no problems don't know that it's any better but it smoked just as good. p


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Pepper and 1Q in the Diplomat. No offense to 1Q lovers, but this tastes a lot like Capt Black white to me. :hmm:


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Dr. Pepper and 1Q in the Diplomat. *No offense to 1Q lovers, but this tastes a lot like Capt Black white to me*. :hmm:


I tend to avoid both - kinda like the Wonder® Bread of pipe tobaccos in my book. :redface:


----------



## 36Bones

The 1Q was a gift from my nephew. He picked up a ounce when he was in Dallas and he thought I might like it. I know a lot of people are gaga over it. It's _okay_ and I'm enjoying it, maybe it's just because I feel horrible. Some of Lane's other blends do look good, at least from the pics and descriptions online.


----------



## gahdzila

I've got a small sample of 1Q that I was bombed...from Desertlifter, I think? I haven't gotten around to trying it yet. I remember trying 1Q early in my pipe smoking career and enjoying it, but tastes change, so who knows. I hope I like it, as I'd like to have a decent aro in the mix (besides my beloved GH Sweet Rum Twist, that is  ).

Happy Halloween, gentlemen! I live in a nice suburban-ish neighborhood, which means I could take the kids trick-or-treating on foot...which means I could bring a pipe along for the trip, along with a red Solo cup :lol: We went early, and went down this street and that street, frequently circling back home so they could unload and I could refill! The Saseini 4 dot yachtsman is doing the dirty work this evening (currently C&D Big n Burley with a generous helping of PPP consisting of mostly PA), and I'm home now enjoying an Abita Pecan Harvest Ale. Sitting outside now with my pipe, my beer, my little iPod dock playing some Brahms, and I'm well prepared with a big ass bowl of candy. I've got a candle and all the porch lights burning - bring on the goblins!


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> I've got a small sample of 1Q that I was bombed...from Desertlifter, I think? I haven't gotten around to trying it yet. I remember trying 1Q early in my pipe smoking career and enjoying it, but tastes change, so who knows. I hope I like it, as I'd like to have a decent aro in the mix (besides my beloved GH Sweet Rum Twist, that is  ).
> 
> Happy Halloween, gentlemen! I live in a nice suburban-ish neighborhood, which means I could take the kids trick-or-treating on foot...which means I could bring a pipe along for the trip, along with a red Solo cup :lol: We went early, and went down this street and that street, frequently circling back home so they could unload and I could refill! The Saseini 4 dot yachtsman is doing the dirty work this evening (currently C&D Big n Burley with a generous helping of PPP consisting of mostly PA), and I'm home now enjoying an Abita Pecan Harvest Ale. Sitting outside now with my pipe, my beer, my little iPod dock playing some Brahms, and I'm well prepared with a big ass bowl of candy. I've got a candle and all the porch lights burning - bring on the goblins!


Sounds like a plan, Clifford. Glad your having a great Halloween! :tu


----------



## AStateJB

Haddo's Delight from my noob pipe trade.


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> Haddo's Delight from my noob pipe trade.


:beerchug:


----------



## The Mad Professor

KK on the way into class. Those little bastids have a presentation due tonight - they better not be off trick-or-treating or partying...

Though the trick is on them when they get an F! Mwuahahaha! :mischief:



:ask: ...With me teaching and the roomie working late, there are no decorations, the house lights will be off, and no one is coming to the door to pass out candy at my place... guess everyone will think we're pedophiles here... at least that will keep the little ankle biters out of my yard!


----------



## gahdzila

The Mad Professor said:


> KK on the way into class. Those little bastids have a presentation due tonight - they better not be off trick-or-treating or partying...
> 
> Though the trick is on them when they get an F! Mwuahahaha! :mischief:
> 
> :ask: ...With me teaching and the roomie working late, there are no decorations, the house lights will be off, and no one is coming to the door to pass out candy at my place... *guess everyone will think we're pedophiles here*... at least that will keep the little ankle biters out of my yard!


Brings to mind something I read in the local paper a few days ago - local convicted sex offenders on probation have a mandatory meeting to attend on Halloween night...IIRC, starts at somewhere around 5 pm, and lasting until somewhere around 10 pm. For once, I can definitely say that's some creative smart thinking on the part of my local government!


----------



## Ridgerunnr

Out here in the boonies no tricks or treats...just me and a bottle of Badger Porter and a warm bowl of 1Q mixed w 
Black cav....


----------



## Blue_2

36Bones said:


> Dr. Pepper and 1Q in the Diplomat. No offense to 1Q lovers, but this tastes a lot like Capt Black white to me. :hmm:


They're both made by Lane Limited. IIRC...CBW is similar to RLP-6, and 1Q is similar to CBR. The difference being better leaf in 1Q/RLP-6 and less preservatives.

When in Rome.....I'll grab some 1Q and my Grabow Savoy.


----------



## ProbateGeek

1792 Flake, completely rubbed out. I've finally found the highest and best use for my dad's Comoys bent bulldog. 
Man, I love this stinky tobacco!


----------



## steinr1

Ersatz Three Nuns (Curly-cut plus a bit of "de-eyed" Davidoff Medallion Flake) in a Myon Royale Bulldog. Not a real replacement for the original Three Nuns, but not bad.


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> 1792 Flake, completely rubbed out. I've finally found the highest and best use for my dad's Comoys bent bulldog.
> Man, I love this stinky tobacco!


+1! 1792 is ridiculously good!

Doc said no smoking today  
...I'll make up for it tomorrow, ha!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Fvf in mm Great Dane


----------



## 36Bones

Blue_2 said:


> They're both made by Lane Limited. IIRC...CBW is similar to RLP-6, and 1Q is similar to CBR. The difference being better leaf in 1Q/RLP-6 and less preservatives.
> 
> When in Rome.....I'll grab some 1Q and my Grabow Savoy.


Thanks for the info, Dan. Now, I'm not clueless. Wife brought some chopped brisket home for dinner. Enjoying a homebrew and some Sutliff #5 in the DG Regal #65.


----------



## Baron_Null

Last night was a bit heartbreaking, as after smoking a bowl of B&M Balkan Blend and Billy Budd in my basket briar, I managed to drop it and crack the shank. With the stem in it still is able to form a vacuum with the bowl, so it shouldn't effect the smokability too much in that regard, but the stem is now really loose. I'll probably end up having to apply wood glue to the crack and compressing it.

I managed to bruise up my knee pretty bad, which makes it pretty painful to walk around. I've been taking it easy, and decided to take it easy with my tobacco/pipe combo as well. CBW in my MM Pride.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yup. 1792 Flake in a Country Gent. 
I'm way too predictable.


----------



## commonsenseman

Popped a "fresh" tin of 1792 tonight (2 years old) & smoked a couple bowls in my Sav 320 Author. Welcome home old friend.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Popped a "fresh" tin of 1792 tonight (2 years old) & smoked a couple bowls in my Sav 320 Author. Welcome home old friend.


Have a few more, Jeff - catch up. I'm heading out to do some late night grocery shopping, and just starting my sixth (or seventh, or eigth - I loose count) bowl 1792. Not bad for a Thursday.

Think I really like this stuff? p

And a belated happy All Saints Day, gentlemen! :angel:


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> just starting my sixth (or seventh, or eigth - I loose count) bowl 1792


That's a whole lotta 1792! I like the stuff too, but..._damn_! Terry, I think you might have a problem that could require an intervention and a 12 step program... :tongue:

Speaking of addictions, I cheated - couldn't survive the night without a pipe, even under doctor's orders. Had half a bowl of Erinmore, but my tonsillitis didn't appreciate the tongue burn! :lol:


----------



## Baron_Null

ProbateGeek said:


> Have a few more, Jeff - catch up. I'm heading out to do some late night grocery shopping, and just starting my sixth (or seventh, or eigth - I loose count) bowl 1792. Not bad for a Thursday.
> 
> Think I really like this stuff? p


You're not just a fan of 1792, you're the leader of the cult dedicated to it.

I should probably try some 1792, though. For all I know, I could wind up being another cult member.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I just took a little too much out of the jar last night, that's all - last bowl going back into the jar unsmoked. But I think it was 8 for the day. Whew - gonna have to get that Country Gent a couple of days off. The dang barrel is smokin'! :biggrin:

And tomorrow is Penzance Friday 'round these parts :cowboyic9: with a cigar lunch at the local B & M to maintain my Friday tradition.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> Last night was a bit heartbreaking, as after smoking a bowl of B&M Balkan Blend and Billy Budd in my basket briar, I managed to drop it and crack the shank. With the stem in it still is able to form a vacuum with the bowl, so it shouldn't effect the smokability too much in that regard, but the stem is now really loose. I'll probably end up having to apply wood glue to the crack and compressing it.
> 
> I managed to bruise up my knee pretty bad, which makes it pretty painful to walk around. I've been taking it easy, and decided to take it easy with my tobacco/pipe combo as well. CBW in my MM Pride.


Bummer, Erik.

I too cracked my favorite briar a while ago by dropping it. It still smokes fine and my plan is to bind the cracked bowl with copper wire to hold things together well enough so that the expansion/contraction cycles don't open the crack even further.

You might well get away with gluing the shank. A band will make a better long term repair. How easy it is depends on where the crack is and the shape of the shank. If it is a round shank it should be relatively easy. I'd look about for some thin walled brass tube and use a section of that to hold it together. Hobby stores in the UK have a big range of diameters - I assume the same in the US. Pick one slightly too narrow and press it on (best to heat the tubing and shrink it on - it really won't shift then). File a groove to fit the tubing if the closest diameter is too small for the shank. Heat the tube section until "really quite hot" and press the shank downward into it on a bench. Cool and fettle the end with a file. If the shank is tapered or not round this can still be made to work - file the shank round for a section where the band will go or (if you have the tools) flare the pipe. Never done this to a pipe but I've put shrink fit retainers on various other things in wood and metal. Get the interference right and the band will never shift.

I'll post up a picture when I finally get around to my copper wire plan. Let's both go with "these things add character"...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Baron_Null said:


> Last night was a bit heartbreaking, as after smoking a bowl of B&M Balkan Blend and Billy Budd in my basket briar, I managed to drop it and crack the shank. With the stem in it still is able to form a vacuum with the bowl, so it shouldn't effect the smokability too much in that regard, but the stem is now really loose. I'll probably end up having to apply wood glue to the crack and compressing it.
> 
> I managed to bruise up my knee pretty bad, which makes it pretty painful to walk around. I've been taking it easy, and decided to take it easy with my tobacco/pipe combo as well. CBW in my MM Pride.


Sorry about your accident hope your knee feels better as well. I am sure there are tons of experts on pipe repair on this forum and am confident you will be able to do so.


----------



## commonsenseman

Baron_Null said:


> You're not just a fan of 1792, you're the leader of the cult dedicated to it.
> 
> I should probably try some 1792, though. For all I know, I could wind up being another cult member.


Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, lets slow down a little here. Leader of the League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers? I would like to at least have an honorable mention as a member.

You do need to try some, send me a PM & I'll send you a sample.


----------



## Nachman

@Drplume: I noticed you signature line "Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men.". Be careful what you pray for. They say adversity makes you stronger. You will have plenty of adversity in life without praying for it. (Old man ramblings)


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> @Drplume: I noticed you signature line "Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men.". Be careful what you pray for. They say adversity makes you stronger. You will have plenty of adversity in life without praying for it. (Old man ramblings)


Indeed. Adversity is like cake on a briar. It's cumulative.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> @Drplume: I noticed you signature line "Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men.". Be careful what you pray for. They say adversity makes you stronger. You will have plenty of adversity in life without praying for it. (Old man ramblings)





freestoke said:


> Indeed. Adversity is like cake on a briar. It's cumulative.


And in this analogy, the reamer would be . . . ?


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, lets slow down a little here. Leader of the League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers? I would like to at least have an honorable mention as a member.


Oooooooh, do I sense a 1792 smoke-off in the making? p

"The League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers" - think I may get a t-shirt made. :biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Oooooooh, do I sense a 1792 smoke-off in the making? p
> 
> "The League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers" - think I may get a t-shirt made. :biggrin:


Are you challenging me to a duel???

One pipe, one tin, must be smoked wet, first one to finish will be pronounced the champion.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Are you challenging me to a duel???
> 
> One pipe, one tin, *must be smoked wet*, first one to finish will be pronounced the champion.


Uhhhhhhh, not sure about this part - that could take a while. No t-shirt is worth that ordeal. . . 
But a daily bowl count, that I could do. Yesterday was 8 of the 1792 for me, in a Country Gent (pipe now recuperating) - that ought to at least get me into the club, huh?


----------



## Baron_Null

steinr1 said:


> You might well get away with gluing the shank. A band will make a better long term repair. How easy it is depends on where the crack is and the shape of the shank. If it is a round shank it should be relatively easy. I'd look about for some thin walled brass tube and use a section of that to hold it together. Hobby stores in the UK have a big range of diameters - I assume the same in the US. Pick one slightly too narrow and press it on (best to heat the tubing and shrink it on - it really won't shift then). File a groove to fit the tubing if the closest diameter is too small for the shank. Heat the tube section until "really quite hot" and press the shank downward into it on a bench. Cool and fettle the end with a file. If the shank is tapered or not round this can still be made to work - file the shank round for a section where the band will go or (if you have the tools) flare the pipe. Never done this to a pipe but I've put shrink fit retainers on various other things in wood and metal. Get the interference right and the band will never shift.


That's brilliant! Besides the fact that I love the look of metal and wood, I have access to everything I need to do this in my universities metal shop. I'll start shopping for brass tubing and post pics when I get around to the repair



commonsenseman said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, lets slow down a little here. Leader of the League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers? I would like to at least have an honorable mention as a member.
> 
> You do need to try some, send me a PM & I'll send you a sample.


For sure you would be on the ultra secretive "League of 1792" board of directors.



ProbateGeek said:


> Oooooooh, do I sense a 1792 smoke-off in the making? p
> 
> "The League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers" - think I may get a t-shirt made. :biggrin:


T-shirts? Bah T-shirts! "The League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers" needs 1792 top-hats or powdered wigs!


----------



## steinr1

End of my working week. Huzzah!

I'll celebrate with the last bowl of (this batch of) Erzats Three Nuns in the Myon Royale Bulldog. Last attempt was near perfect for a "new" pipe.

I'd recommend this blend to anyone who liked the old Three Nuns disks. About 3 parts GH Curly Cut plus 1 part Davidoff Medallion Flake with the Cavendish "eyes" poked out. Not quite like the original, but not far off. I remember it as being a bit sweeter and more prone to tongue bite.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> That's brilliant! Besides the fact that I love the look of metal and wood, I have access to everything I need to do this in my universities metal shop. I'll start shopping for brass tubing and post pics when I get around to the repair


If you have the facilities, and the shank is not simply round, I'd suggest turning down a portion to a cylinder and then drilling a slightly oversize "chunk" of brass to an interference fit with that. Press on hot and then finish everything smooth to the original contours by hand. Cover the stem with tape while working to avoid any cutting into that. Silver is obviously the traditional material for repair bands.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> "The League of Extraordinary 1792 Puffers" needs 1792 top-hats or powdered wigs!


Beware. 1792 was not a good year to be seen in a powdered wig. You tended to get your head lightly snicked off. REALLY gets in the way of effective pipe smoking.

Vive la révolution!


----------



## Aquinas

Had an awesome bowl of FVF last night. I never really smoked this stuff much before. This stuff is becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> And in this analogy, the reamer would be . . . ?


A nose hair trimmer and the salt and alcohol treatment, tequila shots with a slice of lime.


----------



## Tony78

I'm having some 1792 right now as well in this Pete... my first time having 1792. I taste black licorice.

A question for you 1792 puffers... are you rubbing this flake out or folding and stuffing?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tony78 said:


> I'm having some 1792 right now as well in this Pete... my first time having 1792. I taste black licorice.
> 
> A question for you 1792 puffers... are you rubbing this flake out or folding and stuffing?


Both. But I've had the best results rubbing out completely.


----------



## Baron_Null

steinr1 said:


> Beware. 1792 was not a good year to be seen in a powdered wig. You tended to get your head lightly snicked off. REALLY gets in the way of effective pipe smoking.
> 
> Vive la révolution!


You do have a have a point there. Though it would bring a whole new meaning to the phrase "light headed"


----------



## gahdzila

I smoked through a whole tin of 1792 flake a few months ago. I remember thinking it was....unusual. Different, but certainly not unpleasant. The tonquin topping, I guess. Which of you knuckleheads was it that said it tasted like licorice and vanilla had a baby? That's pretty accurate, from what I remember. You guys are making me want some more....I've got a tin buried somewhere.


----------



## ProbateGeek

My next order of 1792 will be a full pound. At least. 

And next time I mix up a batch of my patented Ennerdale snuff, I'm going to do a small batch of 1792 - well, as soon as the ghost leaves my mortar. . . :dizzy:


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> My next order of 1792 will be a full pound. At least.


My curiosity about 1792 grows.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hilman, if Jeff doesn't take care of your 1792 needs, let me know. I've only got two jars of it, and that will go fast, but I'm always willing to spread the stink. 
Er. . . I mean, wealth.

:biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I think the reason 1792 Flake is such a hit with me is that as a dedicated cigar smoker (admittedly cutting back as the pipes take over) I like LOTS of flavor, and the more nicotine the better. There are many, many pipe tobaccos that scratch my itch in the flavor department, but many of them give me severe tongue bite. Sad, but true - I have an overly sensitive tongue.
_< insert your own "happy wife" joke here, fellas >_
So 1792 turns out to be the perfect tobacco for me, as it overwhelmingly is NOT lacking in either flavor or strength, and I cannot for the life of me make it bite. Trust me, I tried. Over the last year I've settled on the 1792 and Kendal Kentucky (both fire cured, but I slightly favor the 1792), and Penzance and Royal Yacht (both air cured, though the latakia in the Penzance is fire cured) as my go-to's. I think for those of us sensitive to the alkalinity of Virginias (which are usually flue cured?), fire cured is the way to go.

At least that's my take on it. But then again I'm still wearing noob shoes on this side of the forum. . . p


----------



## FiveStar

Had some Bracken Flake in a cob at the brewery (also in the vein of 1792!), and am now enjoying SG Best Brown flake in a Sebastian Beo pot. Lovely!


----------



## Dr. Plume

St James in Great Dane , followed by Fvf in Aran, followed by sl in general. Three pipe night!


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Budd in the DG Big Pipe. Billy Budd has been hit or miss for me lately, but it's a hit tonight. Maybe I've found the right pipe for it.

Terry, it took me finding a few big bold blends to really take the plunge into pipes from cigars as well. Have you tried Peterson Irish Flake? Or any of the GH ropes?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Clifford - yes, I've had and liked both Peterson's Irish Flake and their University Flake. I've got a bit of the Brown Irish Twist that I like (mixes well, too) and something in a jar labeled Black XX - don't think I've tapped that one yet. I've got more rope explorations in store in the near future.

But I it was the KK, then 1792 Flake and then the Royal Yacht that finally settled the cigar/pipe tension for me. It took some months to stick - until last week I had had a cigar every evening for at least two years - but it seems the changover has run its course. Cigars will return to being a couple times a week luxury, or for special occasions, which is really what I think they are best for.


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> ...KK, then 1792 Flake and then the Royal Yacht...


Three of my favorite blends right here! Recently tried Irish flake too and it will definitely be another blend in my purchasing rotation. 
I've noticed lately that, more than anything else, pipe tobacco has been something I chose what I'm in the mood for as opposed to finding a routine. Even listening to music (and I'm a musician) became mostly routine with little variation based upon my mood - "what kind of rock 'n roll do I feel like today, old or really old?". I don't think of myself as a creature of habit, but I'm probably more diverse with pipe tobacco than anything else... even beer!

Of course, I still probably smoke more KK than anything else, just like tonight! :lol: (what can I say, it an all day smoke and I got a lot of it!)


----------



## Baron_Null

Half a bowl of B&M Santa Fe #3 (burley) in my MM CG. Long day, and I just didn't feel like finishing an entire bowl. Ah well.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Cigars will return to being a couple times a week luxury, or for special occasions, which is really what I think they are best for.


I've noticed that a lot of posters on the pipe forums have been cigar turncoats. At least partially; the trend seems to be "I used to smoke cigars all the time, but since I tried a pipe I find that I smoke fewer and fewer of them." I'm wondering why this is and if there is the same migration of pipers to the cigar side. Since I lately took up pipes again this is what my own experience has been.

As with every subject, I have my own theory...

Pipes DO have a slightly eccentric, old mannish reputation - deserved or not. Perhaps what drives, or allows, cigar smokers to come to the pipe is that they "SIMPLY NO LONGER CARE WHAT PEOPLE THINK OF THEM".

When I reached 50, I thought "Fantastic - I can sit in a chair, smoke a pipe and say: 'No good will come of it.' I don't need to justify it in any way. Regard my grizzled appearance and my pipe. I must know SOMETHING." No longer giving a damn seems to be part of the natural aging process. Perhaps as smokers mature, they feel empowered to accept with good grace or ignore the smiles of others as they puff away at pipes (Smiles of pity, derision or admiration - who cares?)

Cigars have a media driven cult following (particularly, it seems to me, in the US) based on exclusivity, expense and celebrity. Who are the celebrity pipe smokers? Live ones, I mean. I can name several famous cigar smokers of our time - no pipe smokers.

Perhaps there comes a time when smokers come to the realization that they enjoy smoking a funny cob or wood thing which smells of bubblegum. And they just don't care who knows it.

Oh, yeah - I'm off to smoke Louisiana Flake in a Myon Royale Bulldog out in my front garden. Who cares what the neighbours think.


----------



## gahdzila

I think it's a bit simpler than that, Robert. For one, pipes have a bigger learning curve...and there aren't a lot of non-smokers these days sitting around thinking, "I sure would like to spend a bunch of money and a big chunk of my free time to learn how to smoke a pipe and see if I will like it." Cigars are much easier and simpler as a gateway to fine tobacco. Once one learns to enjoy cigars, it's a natural progression to be curious about pipes as well. Then there's the money issue - it doesn't take long to realize that one can smoke a $10 cigar in 45 minutes, or buy a tin of premium pipe tobacco for $10 which will last 10 times as long.

At least that's the way it went for me


----------



## Dr. Plume

I must have started early with not giving a damn with being half the age of fifty I don't care what they think. To me the difference between cigars and Pipes is simply the same between spin fishing vs fly fishing. While many people are content with spin fishing and no reason not to be I am not. For me if I am too lazy to do the intricacies of pipe smoking in this case fly fishing I would rather not do it. However I never seem to be too lazy. Pipes are not an old man thing they are just more often appreciated by those who have more patients and are older. Lol my take anyway


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> I think it's a bit simpler than that, Robert. For one, pipes have a bigger learning curve...and there aren't a lot of non-smokers these days sitting around thinking, "I sure would like to spend a bunch of money and a big chunk of my free time to learn how to smoke a pipe and see if I will like it." Cigars are much easier and simpler as a gateway to fine tobacco. Once one learns to enjoy cigars, it's a natural progression to be curious about pipes as well. Then there's the money issue - it doesn't take long to realize that one can smoke a $10 cigar in 45 minutes, or buy a tin of premium pipe tobacco for $10 which will last 10 times as long.
> 
> At least that's the way it went for me


All agreed, Clifford. But I still think that the cachet and celebrity cult surrounding fine cigars has a big impact on the take-up of cigar smoking and perhaps keeps some away from pipes. I've looked at the "dark side" of the cigar forums and found a lot of excitement simply in the "possession" of certain brands/types that shall not be named which are associated with the "big names". In most other countries this isn't the case as there is no availability issue (only price - you guys should see our tobacco taxes...) and cigar smoking doesn't have the status that seems to be present in the US. It seems closely linked to certain celebrities, most of them American. At least this is the public face. All I can think of for the pipe side and Europe is Steven Fry. A witty guy, but perhaps not the role model that a young man would choose - either side of the pond. We have famous dead dudes - or near dead; is Heff still alive? - but the live list is pretty short.

Clamping a chunky tobacco stick between your teeth as you gun down rows of evil foreigners is quite different from delicately slipping a small Bent Rhodesian between your lips as you outwit and amuse another minor celebrity of whom no-one has heard.

Cigar side or pipe side? As a young man, I can't see that there is much choice. It takes time and the development of a "So what?" attitude to break convention.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Pipes DO have a slightly eccentric, old mannish reputation - deserved or not. Perhaps what drives, or allows, cigar smokers to come to the pipe is that they "SIMPLY NO LONGER CARE WHAT PEOPLE THINK OF THEM".


I didn't smoke my pipe outside the confines of my quarters very often, until I returned to smoking a pipe after almost a 20 year layoff. In college, I felt pretty self-conscious about it, since I was afraid people would think I was putting on airs trying to look older than I was. Even when I got back into it, I still felt self-conscious about it at first, possibly out of habit, but I've gotten over it entirely. I'm finally looking old enough to make it "okay", I guess. :lol:

I'll make a belated report, that I smoked a bowl of Billy Budd and another of Sail last night before bed, in the FourDot apple and the Country Gentleman respectively.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> I must have started early with not giving a damn with being half the age of fifty I don't care what they think. To me the difference between cigars and Pipes is simply the same between spin fishing vs fly fishing. While many people are content with spin fishing and no reason not to be I am not. For me if I am too lazy to do the intricacies of pipe smoking in this case fly fishing I would rather not do it. However I never seem to be too lazy. Pipes are not an old man thing they are just more often appreciated by those who have more patients and are older. Lol my take anyway


And long may the exceptions remain.

I personally can't deny that my start in both cigars and pipes was driven to a large extent by convention (after dinner, you smoked cigars) and inclusion (pipes were smoked in certain academic sets). These are important factors to this day. I'd say that the celebrity culture I see for cigars and its absence for pipes helps in keeping pipes in the minority.

Who are the pipe heroes of the 21st century?


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> Who are the pipe heroes of the 21st century?


Good point. A couple of my favorite childhood heros often clamped a cigar between their teeth:










and










But I'm having trouble coming up with a modern example of a pipe "hero". The only one that comes to mind at all is MacArthur.

Just look at this guy, though. He's the very definition of bad ass 










And there was Popeye, of course. But he wasn't that popular anymore by the time I was a kid. I doubt my kids have ever even heard of him.


----------



## freestoke

AHnolt smokes a pipe, too, I think.

I think this guy is still puffing along. Here he is at 99.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Not giving a damn what others think isn't the cause, it's the effect.

We all smoke pipes because we are weirdos. Weirdos FIERCELY persue their joy. We don't need cultural icons to tell us to smoke pipes, we do it because we love it, and anyone that trys to rob our joy gets looked upon as ridiculous and beneath us.

At least, that's how I see it...


----------



## Kevin Keith

steinr1 said:


> When I reached 50, I thought "Fantastic - I can sit in a chair, smoke a pipe and say: 'No good will come of it.' I don't need to justify it in any way. Regard my grizzled appearance and my pipe. I must know SOMETHING." No longer giving a damn seems to be part of the natural aging process.


That made me smile.


----------



## steinr1

Dugout Doug and Popeye. Dead dude and fictional dude. 

No disrespect intended to this far-sighted general (or indeed the fictional character), but I think this is the point. We are hard pressed to find a current role model.

Arnold. Amusing though his films are - almost as amusing as his political career (although as a long-term ex-pat American it is a source of embarrassment to me - now, now, let's not get political...), he really ought not be a pipe smoking icon held up for admiration. I put him down as a fictional character as well.


----------



## steinr1

Kevin Keith said:


> That made me smile.


And no good will come of this. It is the responsibility of an older generation to point out the follies and flaws of the young. Even where they don't exist. Particularly where they don't exist.


----------



## Dr. Plume

El wedo del milagro said:


> Not giving a damn what others think isn't the cause, it's the effect.
> 
> We all smoke pipes because we are weirdos. Weirdos FIERCELY persue their joy. We don't need cultural icons to tell us to smoke pipes, we do it because we love it, and anyone that trys to rob our joy gets looked upon as ridiculous and beneath us.
> 
> At least, that's how I see it...


Well said!


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> It is the responsibility of an older generation to point out the follies and flaws of the young. Even where they don't exist. Particularly where they don't exist.


Precisely so. One should deliver this advice with comparisons to our superiority at their age, as in, "When I was twenty seven..."









This will require a bowl of Louisiana Flake for deep contemplation of the weary world, wisely set out this morning to dry.


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> Precisely so. One should deliver this advice with comparisons to our superiority at their age, as in, "When I was twenty seven..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will require a bowl of Louisiana Flake for deep contemplation of the weary world, wisely set out this morning to dry.


You and I both know y'all used to say it "when I was seven and twenty years old....." Not the other way around


----------



## 36Bones

We have some family over and we are gobbling down some fried chicken with all the trimmings. The bigger the army, the more my wife loves to cook. Drinking some Shiner Holiday Cheer and a bowl of Bow Legged Bear in the Alpha Cremlin.

*Over 50 and proud!!*


----------



## Aquinas

Had a nice bowl of Anniversary Kake while playing fetch with my dog for about an hour. Nice relaxing Saturday afternoon. Hope everyone is having great weekends so far.


----------



## 36Bones

Aquinas said:


> Had a nice bowl of Anniversary Kake while playing fetch with my dog for about an hour. Nice relaxing Saturday afternoon. Hope everyone is having great weekends so far.


I just peed my pants. Awesome pic!! ound:


----------



## Baron_Null

I've heard somewhere Kevin Costner is a pipe smoker.

And anyway, My attraction to pipes that got me out of cigars was a matter of price and of flavor. A serving of tobacco in a pipe costs far less than a serving of tobacco in the form of a cigar. And in terms of flavor, in my experience pipe tobacco has a much larger range of flavors as compared to cigars. All of the cigars I tried had different flavors, but with a similar overall taste. That isn't the case with pipes. With pipes, I can have something new every night, and not have to spend 7-10 dollars every time if I want a decent smoke. Not to mention that I don't have to worry about construction, or RH, or careful handling, and so on. In a sense, pipes are more finicky in preparation, where learning to pack and the like is vital, but less finicky in almost every other regard.

Oh, and Carter Hall in my MM Pony.


----------



## 36Bones

Baron_Null said:


> I've heard somewhere Kevin Costner is a pipe smoker.
> 
> And anyway, My attraction to pipes that got me out of cigars was a matter of price and of flavor. A serving of tobacco in a pipe costs far less than a serving of tobacco in the form of a cigar. And in terms of flavor, in my experience pipe tobacco has a much larger range of flavors as compared to cigars. All of the cigars I tried had different flavors, but with a similar overall taste. That isn't the case with pipes. With pipes, I can have something new every night, and not have to spend 7-10 dollars every time if I want a decent smoke. Not to mention that I don't have to worry about construction, or RH, or careful handling, and so on. In a sense, pipes are more finicky in preparation, where learning to pack and the like is vital, but less finicky in almost every other regard.


Well said. ipe:


----------



## Aquinas

36Bones said:


> We have some family over and we are gobbling down some fried chicken with all the trimmings. The bigger the army, the more my wife loves to cook. Drinking some Shiner Holiday Cheer and a bowl of Bow Legged Bear in the Alpha Cremlin. [/B]


Man, this sounds like a great night!! Great family, great dinner, great drink, great pipe...great night!! Count your blessings.

Enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## 36Bones

Aquinas said:


> Man, this sounds like a great night!! Great family, great dinner, great drink, great pipe...great night!! Count your blessings.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evening.


Thank you kindly, Tom and to you and yours, as well.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> I've heard somewhere Kevin Costner is a pipe smoker.


Which is almost enough to make me hang up my pipes in shame. Terrible films. Just terrible. Tin Cup. Waterworld. The Postman (nearly gagged as I typed that). Field of Dreams. Bull Durham (Nice to see Tim Robbins acting opposite his mother. A bit Oedipal, though...). Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves. Need I go on? The Untouchables and JFK were just about passable - the later saved by Joe Pesci as usual. Oh God! The Bodyguard! And no - I didn't like Dances With Wolves.

My mind is in turmoil. I'll have a bowl of lovely Louisiana Flake in a small Ropp Paneled Billiard to settle down.


----------



## gahdzila

Do you like _any_ movies, Robert? First Ah-nold, and now _this_?!?!? :lol:

Most of Schwarzenegger's movies are rather low-brow...but they weren't intended to be anything but fun action movies. I enjoyed them quite a lot as a kid, and still enjoy them now...at least partly for nostalgia. I don't keep up with his political career...as governor of California, he may as well have been the PM of Kazakhstan as far as I'm concerned. Doesn't affect me in the least.

As for Costner - I really really liked The Postman and Waterworld. Admittedly, Waterworld was rather juvenile, and I'm one of only 3 or 4 people on the planet that actually liked it. And, admittedly, I'm a sci-fi (particularly post-apocalyptic stuff) junkie. Tin Cup was ok for what it was (not my cup of tea). Field of Dreams was at least decent. I wasnt a Dances with Wolves fan, either...but not because of Costner's _acting_ (more because of his _directing_ :lol: )

I think I'll fire up some GH Black Cherry Twist. And maybe watch Terminator 2


----------



## Tony78

EMP in a Pete 314.


----------



## phager

Baron_Null said:


> I've heard somewhere Kevin Costner is a pipe smoker.
> 
> And anyway, My attraction to pipes that got me out of cigars was a matter of price and of flavor. A serving of tobacco in a pipe costs far less than a serving of tobacco in the form of a cigar. And in terms of flavor, in my experience pipe tobacco has a much larger range of flavors as compared to cigars. All of the cigars I tried had different flavors, but with a similar overall taste. That isn't the case with pipes. With pipes, I can have something new every night, and not have to spend 7-10 dollars every time if I want a decent smoke. Not to mention that I don't have to worry about construction, or RH, or careful handling, and so on. In a sense, pipes are more finicky in preparation, where learning to pack and the like is vital, but less finicky in almost every other regard.
> 
> Oh, and Carter Hall in my MM Pony.


I gotta agree with this. I still love to smoke a cigar, and fairly regularly at that, but the cost aspect of the pipe (TAD and PAD notwithstanding) was really a big draw for me. I'm also a big fan of being able to set the pipe down for awhile and come back to it with no real loss in enjoyment. I hate smoking a cigar in winter and having to waste half of it because of frost bite  .

On topic, just finished half a bowl of Tambo in my Medico Guardsman.


----------



## Baron_Null

phager said:


> I'm also a big fan of being able to set the pipe down for awhile and come back to it with no real loss in enjoyment. I hate smoking a cigar in winter and having to waste half of it because of frost bite  .


Not to mention that pipes prevent frostbite on the fingers by warming your hands. I haven't quite figured out how to prevent frostbite on the ears using a pipe, though. :ask:

Round two with the pipes tonight. B&M Balkan Blend in my MM CG.


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> Which is almost enough to make me hang up my pipes in shame. Terrible films. Just terrible. Tin Cup. Waterworld. The Postman (nearly gagged as I typed that). Field of Dreams. Bull Durham (Nice to see Tim Robbins acting opposite his mother. A bit Oedipal, though...). Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves. Need I go on? The Untouchables and JFK were just about passable - the later saved by Joe Pesci as usual. Oh God! The Bodyguard! And no - I didn't like Dances With Wolves.
> 
> My mind is in turmoil. I'll have a bowl of lovely Louisiana Flake in a small Ropp Paneled Billiard to settle down.


However 13days is awesome so...


----------



## The Mad Professor

Finishing a bowl of RY from before dinner.

I'm biased, and perhaps egotistical, but I attest that as pipe smokers we are not so susceptible to the media and hype as to *need *a current role model pipe smoker. Therefore, I think the "current heroes" to us younger pipe smokers are you older pipe smokers who have shown us the ways. And, similarly, to the non-pipe smokers us younger pipers are the attraction that will get more people into it, or at least the people who would be _willing _to smoke a pipe but haven't had any motivation. I have personally convinced 3 of my friends to take up pipe smoking. Our numbers are growing, not declining. I constantly get compliments like "that's cool, he's smoking a pipe" when smoking out in public, and have been asked (often by complete strangers) how to get into pipe smoking. I think the culture and fashion right now is ripe, or at least ripening, for a revival of popular pipe smoking (at least as far as the anti-smoking laws and culture will allow for).
Don't know, maybe I'm talking out my rear, but I do think the role models are _us_. p Maybe in time, if it catches on like I think it might, we will see some celebrity pipe smokers again, but remember they are just as susceptible, or more-so, to fads as the average person -- they often _follow _fads to keep them popular, and not set them.

Lastly, IMHO, just by the nature of who pipe smokers are, we don't care for pop-culture role models. @#$% the Kardashians, movie stars, and hip-hop artists... I strive for a higher standard than that. Mine would be Einstein.

And wow Robert, you just made me realize I don't really like Kevin Costner either... I kinda always thought I did. But your right, those movies kinda suck. :noidea:

Now I will finish my other bowl of Solani Aged Burley, and retire off to write new content for my long neglected pipe blog.


----------



## Blue_2

FYI guys, Fall Back. Daylight Saving Time ends Sunday, November 4, 2012, 2:00am. 

HOTW in a Peterson 303


----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> Finishing a bowl of RY from before dinner.
> 
> I'm biased, and perhaps egotistical, but I attest that as pipe smokers we are not so susceptible to the media and hype as to *need *a current role model pipe smoker. Therefore, I think the "current heroes" to us younger pipe smokers are you older pipe smokers who have shown us the ways. And, similarly, to the non-pipe smokers us younger pipers are the attraction that will get more people into it, or at least the people who would be _willing _to smoke a pipe but haven't had any motivation. I have personally convinced 3 of my friends to take up pipe smoking. Our numbers are growing, not declining. I constantly get compliments like "that's cool, he's smoking a pipe" when smoking out in public, and have been asked (often by complete strangers) how to get into pipe smoking. I think the culture and fashion right now is ripe, or at least ripening, for a revival of popular pipe smoking (at least as far as the anti-smoking laws and culture will allow for).
> Don't know, maybe I'm talking out my rear, but I do think the role models are _us_. p Maybe in time, if it catches on like I think it might, we will see some celebrity pipe smokers again, but remember they are just as susceptible, or more-so, to fads as the average person -- they often _follow _fads to keep them popular, and not set them.
> 
> Lastly, IMHO, just by the nature of who pipe smokers are, we don't care for pop-culture role models. @#$% the Kardashians, movie stars, and hip-hop artists... I strive for a higher standard than that. Mine would be Einstein.
> 
> And wow Robert, you just made me realize I don't really like Kevin Costner either... I kinda always thought I did. But your right, those movies kinda suck. :noidea:
> 
> Now I will finish my other bowl of Solani Aged Burley, and retire off to write new content for my long neglected pipe blog.


Amen my hero is the guy in my local b m in Tallahassee fl that spent so much time on teaching me the ways of the pipe.


----------



## freestoke

Baron_Null said:


> I've heard somewhere Kevin Costner is a pipe smoker.


I think he just plays pipe smoker roles a lot. I quick pulled up the google images with "pipe" and none of the pics had in smoking a pipe in real life.

I'd add that you can jack up the nicotine volume with a pipe easier than with cigars without smoking a huge amount of tobacco or being forced to have the smoke taste extremely strong. For example, one can take a few coins of rope and add it to something more appealing, even an aromatic, and get quite the boost. A cigar with similar punch would taste pretty strong, I'd imagine. DISCLAIMER: I know VERY little about cigars.

I had to report on a Savinelli 120 Anni with a crispy load of Union Square last night. Preposterously good smoke.


----------



## The Mad Professor

With a tip of the hat to Terry and Jeff, I'm having me some 1792 tonight. Mmmmm! Almost better than the chili and cornbread I'm whipping up!


----------



## freestoke

First, that's such a good idea, having your dog lick your stems for you. Working dogs working are happy dogs.

Second, I love to bash actors. A particularly galling fact about Kevin Costner is that he's won two academy awards. (He was in Tin Cup, but the stars were Cheech Martin, Gary McCord and Rene Russo. :wink 

Having some PA in the 4Dot.


----------



## commonsenseman

The Mad Professor said:


> With a tip of the hat to Terry and Jeff, I'm having me some 1792 tonight. Mmmmm! Almost better than the chili and cornbread I'm whipping up!


:yo:

Smoking a bowl of 1792 myself right now.


----------



## DanR

I'm glad Clifford spoke up first, or else I might not have had the courage to admit this, but I actually liked The Postman, Waterworld, Tin Cup, and even Robin Hood. However, I wasn't a fan of The Bodyguard at all - Probably because I never liked Whitney much...

Tonight, I'm smoking some McClelland Bulk Old World Cake and enjoying the nice evening weather (about 68 degrees and clear, starry skies). Cheers!


----------



## Baron_Null

freestoke said:


> I think he just plays pipe smoker roles a lot. I quick pulled up the google images with "pipe" and none of the pics had in smoking a pipe in real life.


I did the same before I posted with the same results. I thought I had heard somewhere that he smokes a pipe in real life, and makes his characters smoke a pipe that reflects their personalities. But the information I had was nowhere near 100% accurate, so you could be right.

Burley-mania tonight. Prince Albert followed by Carter Hall and B&M Santa Fe #3 for dessert, all in my MM Pony. My pipe club meets tomorrow, and I was thinking of bringing in my OTC blends to change it up from the premium tobacco everyone else brings.


----------



## freestoke

You guys sent me on a hunt for 1792, but I couldn't find it. There's a jar around here somewhere...:spy: I'll just smoke this US in the TwoDot apple while I think about it.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Baron_Null said:


> I did the same before I posted with the same results. I thought I had heard somewhere that he smokes a pipe in real life, and makes his characters smoke a pipe that reflects their personalities. But the information I had was nowhere near 100% accurate, so you could be right.


I don't recall him smoking a pipe in a movie, but shouldn't we be able to tell if he smokes in real life by how he smokes in the movies? Being a musician I'm always able to tell if an actor playing an instrument is actually adept at it or just faking it. I think the same can be done for an actor smoking a pipe. Like the LOTR movies = bunch of fake pipe smoking. Jemery Brett' Sherlock = real pipe smoking, though not that experienced. Graham Chapman (Monty Python) = experienced pipe smoker. Should watch Kevin Costner and see how he does...


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> Should watch Kevin Costner and see how he does...


Puts it in the left side of his mouth and take it out with his right hand. Always opposite. Seems awkward to me, it was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## laloin

you guys talking bout 1792 reminds me I have at least a half a pound of it aging and I have yet to try it. Might have to pay it some attention. 
Smoked a bowl of LNF in my french made calabash. the one that always gets attention when I'm smoking it


----------



## Dr. Plume

Man I guess I need to try 1792 since everybody is doing it. Gotta love peer pressure


----------



## ProbateGeek

Had three bowls of the 1792 this evening on a looooooooong front porch phone call, which makes it a 5-bowl day for the 1792, all in the MM Great Dane Egg (that pipe takes the abuse well). I really should have ordered more than a measly 5 ounces. 

Maybe it's a good thing that Royal Yacht is up again for tomorrow.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> . . . I have personally convinced 3 of my friends to take up pipe smoking. Our numbers are growing, not declining. I constantly get compliments like "that's cool, he's smoking a pipe" when smoking out in public, and have been asked (often by complete strangers) how to get into pipe smoking. I think the culture and fashion right now is ripe, or at least ripening, for a revival of popular pipe smoking (at least as far as the anti-smoking laws and culture will allow for). . .


I've thinking about this excellent post. I wonder how many of our brothers we might influence were we all to pick a day, say next Saturday, and post ALL of our morning, afternoon and "tonight" pipe smoking details over on the cigar side, in their "What are you smoking right now?" thread, here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/257422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-405.html#post3719272 - with photos if possible. I mean, they asked, didn't they? :biggrin:

I'm thinking the great majority of cigar-only puffers know little or nothing at all about the goings-on in the pipe world. Hell, I didn't. I was on the cigar side for 18 months or so before I even noticed the pipe threads. And since I'd introduce you guys to anyone - why not our fellow BOTLs? A good many of us got our start there, and are (or were) known before the exodus.

I bet quite a few of the newer cigar brothers would be surprised at both our numbers and our tobacco appetites, and more than a few would have their interest piqued.

Anyway, just an idea. According to my Clifton StrengthsFinder assessment, my 3rd strength is "Includer".


----------



## laloin

well for me at my local Cigar lounge, most of the cigar smokers always try and convience me to smoke a cigar. I usually have a cigar once in a blue moon. they all laugh at me smoking my pipe. As far as others picking up the pipe, not gonna happen


----------



## MarkC

The pipes are no longer in forced retirement.

While I'm not through with chemo yet by any stretch, things have progressed quite well. All the numbers have made a big swing back in the direction towards normal, and the doctor has cut down my chemo treatments from four times every three weeks to once every three weeks. Not only has this meant less time at the hospital with a tube in my arm, my taste buds are already recovering! I tried a bowl of FVF last night, and although it didn't taste quite the way I remembered, it didn't taste like s**t either. Funny thing is, I seem to have lost some of my piping skills. Had a hell of a time keeping it lit at first! 

Anyway, tonight is Union Square.


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> well for me at my local Cigar lounge, most of the cigar smokers always try and convience me to smoke a cigar. I usually have a cigar once in a blue moon. they all laugh at me smoking my pipe. *As far as others picking up the pipe, not gonna happen*


Troy, you mean the guys at your local lounge? The guy who owns my Friday lunch cigar hangout recently brought in his grandfather's pipe, which I offered to clean up for him. I gave it back to him cleaned, with some Kendal Kentucky, some Penzance, and some 1792 Flake. He still has a hard time packing and smoking, but he's trying. And he certainly now has an appreciation for the pipe, just thinks it's too much trouble (I might think so too if I spent all day in my own cigar shop).

The funny thing is, this guys smokes umpteen cigars a day, and the 1792 Flake put him on his ass one night. THAT was worth it... p


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome back, Mark! Take it slow, enjoy, and persevere... :welcome:


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> The pipes are no longer in forced retirement.
> 
> While I'm not through with chemo yet by any stretch, things have progressed quite well. All the numbers have made a big swing back in the direction towards normal, and the doctor has cut down my chemo treatments from four times every three weeks to once every three weeks. Not only has this meant less time at the hospital with a tube in my arm, my taste buds are already recovering! I tried a bowl of FVF last night, and although it didn't taste quite the way I remembered, it didn't taste like s**t either. Funny thing is, I seem to have lost some of my piping skills. Had a hell of a time keeping it lit at first!
> 
> Anyway, tonight is Union Square.


Glad you are on you way to recovery! You will be continuely in my prayers. Glad to have ya back smoking with us! Going to have a bowl of FVF in your honor right now!
Cheers


----------



## commonsenseman

FVF is a great way to get back into it Mark, glad things are looking up!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Anyway, tonight is Union Square.


Glad to hear it's going well and that your tastebuds have returned! We were on the same wavelength last night, apparently, because I smoked two bowls of US myself. :smile:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Second, *I love to bash actors*. A particularly galling fact about Kevin Costner is that he's won two academy awards.


With Mr Costner it's not sporting. Dynamiting fish in a barrel, etc. It's just not cricket. I will watch Thirteen Days on recommendation, however (decent enough director - maybe he'd be able to contain Kev's tendency to point out the bleeding obvious as though he was the first to think of it). Dr Plume/Dave - I hope that you don't need to be held to account for this. A forced Ed Wood Jr. double bill of Plan 9 From Outer Space and Bride of the Atom might need to be prescribed. Actually - those are both a hoot. Maybe Michael Bay's Pearl Harbor - or is that too cruel? Cheech Marin, however... Some deeply silly films under his belt, but always good value.

Post work rant over and on to a bowl or two of Ennerdale Flake in its dedicated meerschaum. Been at this all day and loving it. Still highly recommended for those who have been scared off by some reviews.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ah now I didn't say he was the best actor in there but if you know any deal about American history I think you find that he plays the part as it should be and he doesn't get in the way too much. I stand by my judgement still one of my fav movies and he just happens to be in it.


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> I stand by my judgement still one of my fav movies and he just happens to be in it.


*Chicago* was a very good movie, despite the presence of Richard Gere. This makes him a little better than George Peppard; any movie containing George Peppard is bound to be bad.

Having some VCF mixed with the PPP in the TwoDot Canadian. A little VCF goes a LONG way. p


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> I've thinking about this excellent post. I wonder how many of our brothers we might influence were we all to pick a day, say next Saturday, and post ALL of our morning, afternoon and "tonight" pipe smoking details over on the cigar side, in their "What are you smoking right now?" thread, here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/257422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-405.html#post3719272 - with photos if possible. I mean, they asked, didn't they? :biggrin:


I LOVE this idea Terry! We should do it, most definitely. Sorry Troy that you seem to encounter cigar smoking pipe haters. In my experience with B&M smokers and a few herfs, about half the cigars guys are at least _interested _in pipes, and about half of those guys eventually try it (whether or not they stick with it).

And I'm very glad you are doing better Mark! Warm wishes and prayers for your speedy recovery!


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> any movie containing George Peppard is bound to be bad.


Breakfast at Tiffany's being an obvious exception.

I'm all Ennerdaled out. I'm going to move on to some Dunhill Flake. I'd be pleasantly surprised if I can actually taste it...


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> I LOVE this idea Terry! We should do it, most definitely. . .


If we post, we'd have to do so in numbers to have any effect. Let's see who else is with us.

I'd also think we should post pics as well - I know that's what got me, the "http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/309038-take-picture-your-tobacco-thread-2-a.html", where you can find tempting treats like these:









































































(the last is 1792 Flake - yummy!)

Like Augustus in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, we'll have them salivating in no time - who could resist such temptations? p


----------



## Dr. Plume

You can count me in for Saturday!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I will pick out something special for Sat, and compose a pic.


----------



## 36Bones

MarkC said:


> The pipes are no longer in forced retirement.
> 
> While I'm not through with chemo yet by any stretch, things have progressed quite well. All the numbers have made a big swing back in the direction towards normal, and the doctor has cut down my chemo treatments from four times every three weeks to once every three weeks. Not only has this meant less time at the hospital with a tube in my arm, my taste buds are already recovering! I tried a bowl of FVF last night, and although it didn't taste quite the way I remembered, it didn't taste like s**t either. Funny thing is, I seem to have lost some of my piping skills. Had a hell of a time keeping it lit at first!
> 
> Anyway, tonight is Union Square.


Welcome back my friend. Great news on the progress. Slow and steady. Keep on trucking!!!

I'm up for the Saturday blitz. Tonight my beautiful bride brought home some Arby's. Enjoying one of my favorite combos. Chocolate Flake in the Savinelli and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ProbateGeek

So, what do we have so far - five?

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones

Not quite the blitz yet, but we're getting there. Perhaps I should post something similar in the morning/evening pipe threads, see if we can drum up more participants - safety in numbers, ya know...


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> So, what do we have so far - five?
> 
> 1. ProbateGeek
> 2. The Mad Professor
> 3. Dr. Plume
> 4. El wedo del milagro
> 5. 36Bones
> 
> Not quite the blitz yet, but we're getting there. Perhaps I should post something similar in the morning/evening pipe threads, see if we can drum up more participants -* safety in numbers, ya know...*


Something my wife and her friends would say when they went to the bathroom all at the sametime..... Women....... Squad leader in general sun tzu now that he is back from leave. Aka my friend borrowing him running out of squad when I get paid its a tin of grouse or sherlock for me can't decided oh well I guess I have time.


----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> I LOVE this idea Terry! We should do it, most definitely. Sorry Troy that you seem to encounter cigar smoking pipe haters. In my experience with B&M smokers and a few herfs, about half the cigars guys are at least _interested _in pipes, and about half of those guys eventually try it (whether or not they stick with it).
> 
> And I'm very glad you are doing better Mark! Warm wishes and prayers for your speedy recovery!


People hate what they don't understand...... Viva la revolution I guess France is rubbing off on me after all.


----------



## mcgreggor57

PA in a cob. Sometimes you don't want to think and just grab an old favorite.


----------



## Scott W.

Hey postponed Halloween in nj until tonight so I took my 5 yr old son trick or treating. He was a pirat so. Grabbed some Penzance and smoked it out of my Wiebe blowfish. Good stiff.


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> So, what do we have so far - five?
> 
> 1. ProbateGeek
> 2. The Mad Professor
> 3. Dr. Plume
> 4. El wedo del milagro
> 5. 36Bones
> 
> Not quite the blitz yet, but we're getting there. Perhaps I should post something similar in the morning/evening pipe threads, see if we can drum up more participants - safety in Inumbers, ya know...


Sounds like fun. I'm in!


----------



## Blue_2

MarkC said:


> The pipes are no longer in forced retirement.
> 
> While I'm not through with chemo yet by any stretch, things have progressed quite well. All the numbers have made a big swing back in the direction towards normal, and the doctor has cut down my chemo treatments from four times every three weeks to once every three weeks. Not only has this meant less time at the hospital with a tube in my arm, my taste buds are already recovering! I tried a bowl of FVF last night, and although it didn't taste quite the way I remembered, it didn't taste like s**t either. Funny thing is, I seem to have lost some of my piping skills. Had a hell of a time keeping it lit at first!
> 
> Anyway, tonight is Union Square.


Great news! I think I have a tin Union Square somewhere......


----------



## AStateJB

Posted this in the "I smoked a great bowl" thread, but I'm going to post here too.










Black Woods Flake, compliments of Tommytree in a Grabow from Fuzzy.


----------



## gahdzila

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila

I'll be working Saturday, so at most I'll have maybe two pipes all day. But I'm in. :thumb:


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> Perhaps I should post something similar in the morning/evening pipe threads, see if we can drum up more participants - safety in numbers, ya know...


Good idea, then we'll get some of those belligerent morning pipe codgers to join us! Those cigar guys are brutal - barbaric even! I had to fend LOB off today from destroying my entire zipcode! :behindsofa:

I'll have some pics to share... and I'll have to work on a couple of good yarns as well: "so there I was, pipe in hand..." :lol:

Oh yeah, and I had some Frog Morton Cellar tonight for the first time - not bad at all for a lat blend. Now I gotta figure out who/what I'm voting for tomorrow State-wise and locally.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Here it is, going on the morning and afternoon threads, as well:

In this election week a growing number of us pipe nuts are planning on reaching out to our brothers across the aisle - the cigar/pipe aisle, that is - this Saturday 11/10/12. We will do this primarily by posting our usual morning/afternoon/tonight piping details over on a very much frequented cigar thread "*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/257422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-406.html*", currently at post # 20,259 (sheez! That's a lot of cigars!). We are hoping both to rib our cigar buddies a little and to invite a few others to try our slope for a while, if they be so interested.

For best effects, we intend to include lots of juicy photos/pics of pipes and, especially, pipe tobacco in all its glorious forms. The photos can be our own or "borrowed" from elsewhere on the interwebs. I know it was eventually the photos of some gorgeous flakes that got me finally heading out to my local tobacconist to pick up my first cobs and beginner tobaccos. We are planting seeds only - their insatiable love of the cigar leaf will certainly lead a few of them into our inner sanctums (_sancta?_), and once here - they are goners. 
p

So far, those participating are:

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila

Feel free to add your name to the list. Should be at the very least interesting to see the reactions ("What the hell are these guys doing over here?!?"), and could be quite fun.

Additional ideas/recommendations welcome. Here's a link to a fresh thread about this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/318683-what-we-smoking.html#post3722500


----------



## Blue_2

Union Square in a Peterson 303


----------



## Baron_Null

B&M Boss' Blend in my MM CG.

I discovered something tonight. I tried smoking a cigar earlier tonight, and I just couldn't do it. I don't like cigars anymore. Huh.


----------



## MarkC

Enjoyed a bowl of GLP Caravan tonight in my Radice Silk Cut Dublin. I've noticed that with my taste buds impaired, the nuances of straight Virginias are tough for me to pick up, but latakia? I can taste that just fine. The Radice is the first of my "nice pipes" that I've used for anything other than Virginias; the blasted bowl was just too big for Virginias anyway. It took two flakes of FVF to fill the darn thing!


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> Enjoyed a bowl of GLP Caravan tonight in my Radice Silk Cut Dublin. I've noticed that with my taste buds impaired, the nuances of straight Virginias are tough for me to pick up, but latakia? I can taste that just fine. The Radice is the first of my "nice pipes" that I've used for anything other than Virginias; the blasted bowl was just too big for Virginias anyway. It took two flakes of FVF to fill the darn thing!


Yeah if I have a cold or anything can't pick up Virginia's but man do I love them. I know how you feel though my generals each will suck down two flakes when fully packed. I went for the squad leader while watching the election.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Alright I did it thanks to all the shannigans on the forum. I bought some 1792 and am ready to get my butt wooped when I deem the flakes dry enough. Picked up some grousemor also stuff smells so weird to me and I can't identify it.


----------



## gahdzila

I hope you aren't planning to stuff your General full with two flakes of 1792 :shock:


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


> I hope you aren't planning to stuff your General full with two flakes of 1792 :shock:


Is it that potent? If so I may have to try it!


----------



## gahdzila

AStateJB said:


> Is it that potent? If so I may have to try it!


Yeah, it's pretty strong. I'd rank it right up there with Royal Yacht, maybe even stronger. Close to Irish Flake but perhaps not quite that potent.


----------



## laloin

that would be the lakeland your smelling. I would suggested you smoke grousemoor in a cob. otherwise your brair gonna take like a bed of flowers for awhile hahhaha


----------



## Dr. Plume

Grousmoor has its own fresh cob. Yes I was planning on a general full lol not really start with Great Dane then general.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Smoked the 1792 in a Great Dane after finding out one of my coworkers threw out the tobacco I ws drying Fvf on a counter t work despite me telling them not to touch it. Oh well wont do that again. As for the 1792 not bad very bold tobacco didn't feel anything too bad from nic stand point but I see why cigar smokers love it. Having had about 4 stogies in the past 3 years that's not a huge draw for me in a tobacco. However it was a nice change of pace and can see myself smoking more late night with a scotch in hand. Def not in the daily rotation though. I did make the mistake of retrohaling a huge puff which sent me hacking like a drunk with a chest cold.


----------



## DanR

Dr. Plume said:


> Smoked the 1792 in a Great Dane after finding out one of my coworkers threw out the tobacco I ws drying Fvf on a counter t work despite me telling them not to touch it. Oh well wont do that again. As for the 1792 not bad very bold tobacco didn't feel anything too bad from nic stand point but I see why cigar smokers love it. Having had about 4 stogies in the past 3 years that's not a huge draw for me in a tobacco. However it was a nice change of pace and can see myself smoking more late night with a scotch in hand. Def not in the daily rotation though. I did make the mistake of retrohaling a huge puff which sent me hacking like a drunk with a chest cold.


I revisit the 1792 on occasion, but I've never been a big fan. I keep thinking maybe one day it'll strike a chord?

Tonight I'm enjoying a sample of Pembroke that Desertlifter sent me. I really like this blend! Esoterica does such a good job with the English blends, naturally. I will be adding this one to my rotation soon.


----------



## karatekyle

Well, I've turned into a pipe hobbyist. Imagine that! I've taken to this Snus thing quite happily.

Had a bit of RY today while chugging along on the O Chem report.


----------



## Baron_Null

karatekyle said:


> Had a bit of RY today while chugging along on the O Chem report.


I find homework much more tolerable if I do it while smoking a pipe. Makes me feel like a true scholar.

PA in my MM Pony.


----------



## ProbateGeek

A little Royal Yacht in the RoboCob.


----------



## gahdzila

Nightcap in the MM Freehand


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in a Stanwell Golden Danish 83


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> A little Royal Yacht in the RoboCob.


Nice pipe, I love it!

Had some LNF on the way into teaching tonight, and some EMP on the way home. Gotta use up that open LNF - I want to dive into the aged stuff this weekend!


----------



## Fraze

Had my first rope last night (sweet rum twist) and my first scotch flake aro.


----------



## commonsenseman

Fraze said:


> Had my first rope last night (sweet rum twist) and my first scotch flake aro.


Aaaaaand?

Too sweet? Too strong? Just right?


----------



## Fraze

scotch flake are was good, but more subtle than I thought.

twist was pretty good but also pretty strong. I need more practice on how to effectively get the baccy from rope to pipe, I think I packed too tight first time around.


----------



## steinr1

Fraze said:


> scotch flake are was good, but more subtle than I thought.
> 
> twist was pretty good but also pretty strong. I need more practice on how to effectively get the baccy from rope to pipe, I think I packed too tight first time around.


Thin twist ropes (or any rope for that matter)? I just slice off thin disks with a sharp knife or single edged razor blade and just drop them in unbroken. Try Black Bogie, my personal favorite of this type. Strong, but very rich and cool smoking.

Yet another bowl of Kendal Flake in my faithful Alco.


----------



## gahdzila

Black Bogie? Is that a GH rope? I've never seen it on this side of the pond. We've got Brown Bogie, Brown Irish X, Black Irish X, Sliced Brown, Sliced Black, and a few flavored ones (sweet rum, black cherry, coconut...maybe one or two more?).


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Black Bogie? Is that a GH rope? I've never seen it on this side of the pond. We've got Brown Bogie, Brown Irish X, Black Irish X, Sliced Brown, Sliced Black, and a few flavored ones (sweet rum, black cherry, coconut...maybe one or two more?).


Yep - a GH rope. Basically the same as Brown Bogie but cooked longer which smooths it out a bit. There is also Black Bogie XXX which is the same but a thicker rope. There are aromatic versions of both Brown and Black Bogie which I haven't tried as yet. I'll give one of them a spin on my next order (won't be long) and report back. They also do a Black Bogie Rum which sounds nice. We also have Plain and flavoured pigtail - Rum, aniseed, toffee, vanilla, cherry and maybe a couple of others. I've tried the vanilla and didn't rate it. Really more suited to chewing. Tried that again recently and it was as vile as I remembered.

Nice (sort of) to have a tobacco in the UK that you can't get in the US for a change. Loads of the tobaccos I hear talked about are not available here, particularly the more interesting boutique ones. But I bet someone will come in and show a ready supply in the US...


----------



## Fraze

steinr1 said:


> Thin twist ropes (or any rope for that matter)? I just slice off thin disks with a sharp knife or single edged razor blade and just drop them in unbroken. Try Black Bogie, my personal favorite of this type. Strong, but very rich and cool smoking.
> 
> Yet another bowl of Kendal Flake in my faithful Alco.


I cut it into discs and then basically rubbed it out. Let it dry for a while, and then tried to rub it out again to break it down.

It seems like it would be tough to keep lit in disc form?


----------



## commonsenseman

Fraze said:


> I cut it into discs and then basically rubbed it out. Let it dry for a while, and then tried to rub it out again to break it down.
> 
> It seems like it would be tough to keep lit in disc form?


It can be a little tough to keep lit no matter what you do!

My two words of wisdom for smoking ropes (& Tambo): 1. Cut it as thin as possible 2. Smoke it very dry

YMMV


----------



## steinr1

Fraze said:


> I cut it into discs and then basically rubbed it out. Let it dry for a while, and then tried to rub it out again to break it down.
> 
> It seems like it would be tough to keep lit in disc form?


The disks tend to break up a bit, but I don't do this intentionally. Basically smokes like stuffed flake - slow and cool. I've got a bit of it left and some nicotine headroom. I'll give it a go in my Ropp Baby Corona - a miniature Churchwarden (Prince style bowl) less than 6 inches long with a thimble sized bowl. Ideal for this stuff.


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> The disks tend to break up a bit, but I don't do this intentionally. Basically smokes like stuffed flake - slow and cool. I've got a bit of it left and some nicotine headroom. I'll give it a go in my Ropp Baby Corona - a miniature Churchwarden (Prince style bowl) less than 6 inches long with a thimble sized bowl. Ideal for this stuff.


Nearly, but didn't quite finish the tiny bowl in time to edit the original post. Left as disks and quite moist. Some of it always gets teased out a bit on top and that helped it light (which takes a while - two or three long lights) but it then burned through to the very end without incident. Tamped down quite hard. Pipe cleaner run a few times down the stem at the start as things got wet. Don't know if this is normal, but with this and stuffed flake, I find that the bowl smolders only in a corner but eventually works its way around bit by bit. A bit of work to keep it going properly a few times and it got a quite hot towards the very end, but that's pretty much inevitable with so little wood in the bowl.

*BIG* head rush from the Vitamin N!! This stuff does pack a punch. Only about ten minutes or so on the go, but feels like a lot more. It'll take a few hours before anything else can be attempted. Love the raw tobacco flavours you get with these ropes; less than the Brown Bogie, but still a big feature.


----------



## freestoke

Get a cigar cutter for the ropes and twists.

*
*


----------



## Fraze

freestoke said:


> Get a cigar cutter for the ropes and twists.
> 
> *
> *


Used my Xikar cutter on it.


----------



## freestoke

Fraze said:


> Used my Xikar cutter on it.


 Now I'm REALLY glad I didn't post that helpful link to the $2.30 cutter on Amazon. :lol:

My first newbie trade was with Xodar, who aced me out with some Penzance and 1792 as kickers on his end of the trade. Now I'm giving advice on how to carve a plug to somebody with a professional toolkit containing a Xikar. :faint: So what's with the X's? :spy:


----------



## Fraze

Yeah but professional tools don't make a professional smoke, at least not thus far for this noob.

seems practice and time are the best tools for the pipe hobby/habit.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Squad leader in the sham


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Get a cigar cutter for the ropes and twists.


Just cut a few snips using a twin blade cutter and it's absolutely ideal. Argument settled.

Why didn't I think of this before? Doh! I'd award RG for this but find I've done so recently and can't.


----------



## steinr1

I'm rounding off the night with Louisiana Flake in a small Ropp Paneled Billiard.


----------



## DanR

Enjoying some Sextant in my McCarter Natural Billiard. I really must take a nice picture of this pipe when the sun is out. It is coloring up so nicely! By far, one of my best smoking and most beautiful looking pipes!!


----------



## laloin

enjoy a bowl of AK in my Bulldog 2nd pipe, while reading the forums


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Black House in a Worobiec Gdanska.


WOROBIEC GDAŃSKA by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## commonsenseman

Breaking in my new churchwarden with some Dark Bird's Eye.


----------



## gahdzila

Third straight bowl of Irish Oak in the Falcon. Delicious!


----------



## Baron_Null

Carter Hall in my MM CG followed by FVF in my MM Pony. Mmm.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Tried out Dunhill Nightcap for the first time tonight, in my MM Legand... I must say latakia blends are growing on me. First PZ, then FMC, now Nightcap... what is happening to me?! Planning to try MM965 on the next order.
While its not an all day thing for me, lately I get the urge for a lat blend for either first in the morning or last of the evening. My VAs and VaPers are getting jealous of the attention!


----------



## MarkC

Fraze said:


> Used my Xikar cutter on it.


Yep. Wouldn't be without my Xicar rope cutter. Funny how they keep putting them in the cigar sections though; you have to really look sometimes...

Finishing off the Union Square. Well, _this_ tin anyway...


----------



## steinr1

The Mad Professor said:


> Tried out Dunhill Nightcap for the first time tonight, in my MM Legand... *I must say latakia blends are growing on me. First PZ, then FMC, now Nightcap... what is happening to me?!* Planning to try MM965 on the next order.
> While its not an all day thing for me, lately I get the urge for a lat blend for either first in the morning or last of the evening. My VAs and VaPers are getting jealous of the attention!


It's just old age...

Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Bussang Cherrywood.

View attachment 72865


----------



## Andrewdk

Pirate kake after a nice cigar. Gotta love that flue cured kick


----------



## AStateJB

The Mad Professor said:


> Tried out Dunhill Nightcap for the first time tonight, in my MM Legand... I must say latakia blends are growing on me. First PZ, then FMC, now Nightcap... what is happening to me?! Planning to try MM965 on the next order.
> While its not an all day thing for me, lately I get the urge for a lat blend for either first in the morning or last of the evening. My VAs and VaPers are getting jealous of the attention!


This is funny to me! I'm usually a lat fiend, but lately I've really been enjoying the couple VAs and VaPers I've smoked.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yay va and vapers


----------



## Dr. Plume

Froggy day so froggy in the Great Dane god I love this blend. I like the flavor of lat just not when I feel like I am smoking a leather shoe. Yum! Perfect day for fm.


----------



## AStateJB

FM is one of my favorites. I can't wait to try the Across the Pond that should have arrived today!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm still waiting to try FM Cellar - I've heard good things only.


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm still waiting to try FM Cellar - I've heard good things only.


Me too! Across the Pond will be my second FM (original FM was my first). I plan to try all of them eventually.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Cellar was my first still probably my fav tobacco along with any straight va or vaper


----------



## Dr. Plume

P and c has a froggy goes a courtin sample thing with both 50 and 100 gram tins comes with everything but cellar.


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> P and c has a froggy goes a courtin sample thing with both 50 and 100 gram tins comes with everything but cellar.


Hey, I don't need any help spending my money! :bitchslap: :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> Hey, I don't need any help spending my money! :bitchslap: :lol:


You sure about that??? Finished if the night with another bowl of fm this time in the general Paton! Rally nice long smoke yum!


----------



## The Mad Professor

I think some more Nightcap is in order for this evening. Got the little guy to bed (boy is he a handful now!) and I can finally have the second pipe of the day while I upload pics for tomorrow's shenanigans.


----------



## Baron_Null

B&M Balkan Blend in my MM CG. Planning on taking pictures of some of my tobacco tonight for tomorrow's super secret plan. In the words of Jim of Freestoke fame, *The Trojan horse dances on Saturday.*


----------



## ProbateGeek

Baron_Null said:


> In the words of Jim of Freestoke fame, *The Trojan horse dances on Saturday.*


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> The pipes are no longer in forced retirement.
> 
> While I'm not through with chemo yet by any stretch, things have progressed quite well. All the numbers have made a big swing back in the direction towards normal, and the doctor has cut down my chemo treatments from four times every three weeks to once every three weeks. Not only has this meant less time at the hospital with a tube in my arm, my taste buds are already recovering! I tried a bowl of FVF last night, and although it didn't taste quite the way I remembered, it didn't taste like s**t either. Funny thing is, I seem to have lost some of my piping skills. Had a hell of a time keeping it lit at first!
> 
> Anyway, tonight is Union Square.


Mark! I feel that everything will be well for you; my thoughts go with you.:nod: I realize that I have not been keeping up with the board and it seems that my retired tranquil life is not so tranquil. I have relatives with problems so of course I have problems;:dizzy: in the last couple of months I have only had time to periodically post what cigar and pipe mixture I have been smoking. It is my hope that before Xmas my tranquility will return. This evening I had a bowl of Stonehaven in my Sherlock Holmes #2 followed by a bowl of Dunhill Early Morning Mixture in a newly acquired "Oom Paul" that I got on EBAY.p After a busy day my smokes were so relaxing with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew; dang-it I needed that!:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, life is like an anthill; if you get too complacent, something is going to come along with a stick and stir things up. Thanks for the thoughts; things are getting better for me, hope the same happens for you!


----------



## Longer ash

hello just finished a bowl of peterson's holiday season 2012 it was my first bowl of this and I really liked it a lot sure glad it is 100g's now off to post my pipe noob introduction....


----------



## Andrewdk

PA, LNF, Brown Irish twist combo in a McCarter custom quarter bent. That hit the spot.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Pneumatic Billiard earlier this evening. 

Kendal Flake in a Myon Royale Bulldog right now.


----------



## Nachman

Been smoking mild stuff. Got tired of the OTCs and popped open a five year old jar of Squadron Leader. Not my favorite, but a big improvement.


----------



## Shemp75

Tambo in a MM Cob


----------



## MarkC

Returning to the old homestead here with Prince Albert in a Castello not-so-Virgin Billiard.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a Pre-transition Barling's S-M Zulu.


----------



## Salty

Just couldn't wait for my first pipe to arrive in the mail. So, I made a trip to my local B&M.









Very nice. Cardamom, cloves, slightly sweet, very rich and satisfying. Nice Sunday night puff.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hmm Christmas cheer in Great Dane!


----------



## AStateJB

Salty said:


> Just couldn't wait for my first pipe to arrive in the mail. So, I made a trip to my local B&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Cardamom, cloves, slightly sweet, very rich and satisfying. Nice Sunday night puff.


Awesome, Hunt!


----------



## AStateJB

After our shenanigans in the cigar thread yesterday I couldn't resist smoking a Tatuaje Anarchy today. 










I wasn't able to take any pics while smoking because of where I was, but any of you pipers looking for a seriously butt kicking cigar should try to find one of these!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a bowl of PS Luxury flake coins


----------



## Kevin Keith

Field Master/Starfire 81


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just finished a bowl of FVF I started earlier. It wasn't enough, so I packed a bowl of PA.

Everything is good in my world now!


----------



## Longer ash

peterson's holiday season 2012.......I just can't stop smoking it but I will try something else tonight


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Raining C&D (cats & dogs) here tonight. Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a Pete Mark Twain rusticated and a wee dram of Glenmorangie.


DJ_Pete_Mark Twain_Rusticated_11.11.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## DanR

Clifford has been singing praises for Peterson's Irish Oak the past few days, so I decided to give it another shot. Something didn't click with me the first time I tried this blend, but it's hitting on all cylinders tonight. Unfortunately, I don't have much left. Just enough to spice up the next pile of Paper Plate Potpourri.


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> Clifford has been singing praises for Peterson's Irish Oak the past few days, so I decided to give it another shot. Something didn't click with me the first time I tried this blend, but it's hitting on all cylinders tonight. Unfortunately, I don't have much left. Just enough to spice up the next pile of Paper Plate Potpourri.


Irish Oak was a revelation the first time I smoked it. To me it's a wonderful blend, and one that rivals Irish Flake in my rotation for amount consumed.


----------



## gahdzila

When I first tried IO, I liked it, but it didn't really rock my world. The more I smoked it, the more I liked it. I almost reached for it again tonight, but decided to finish off the jar of C&D Big n Burley in the Lorenzo churchwarden.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gonna try again with the Solani 660: Silver Flake.


















If I recall, it bit me pretty hard last time I smoked it.


----------



## laloin

sipping on a bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr. G straight billard. Good yummy smoke


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Gonna try again with the Solani 660: Silver Flake. If I recall, it bit me pretty hard last time I smoked it.


No bite this time, but I found it a little harsh. But then again, I'd been smoking Royal Yacht all day, which is a tough act to follow. I ended up not finishing the bowl, and instead refilled with PPP (not the Peterson blend), which in my case was about equal parts KK and RY.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Busy afternoon. We went to DT Disney with my family (my mother, brother and his two girls), so I busted out the Happy Bogie. I knew I'd only get an intermittent minute or two to smoke while there, and that I'd need the vitamin N to put up with all the damn kids and their a--hole parents!

I ran out of the Happy Bogie pretty quick unfortunately, so after leaving the park, having dinner w/ the fam, and finally putting the little guy to bed, I *needed *some RY to end the evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Unscented Brown Flake in a Large Freehand shaped like an antique wood golf driver followed by a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in my Sherlock Holmes #2.p My smokes this evening really "hit the spot" and was so flavorful and delicious. The really odd thing for me is that for the last two months I have been craving stronger tobacco and this is very unusual for me. In the past I have craved lighter blends such as Hal of the Wynd, Marlin Flake, Old Growie, FVF, Stonehaven and some sweeter tobacco such as Maple Street and periodically stronger blends but I have done a flip-flop.:crazy: This is the longest straight period of time that I have only wanted stronger tobaccos; tomorrow I will force myself to start out my evening smoke with a lighter blend and see where it takes me. I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy while listening to "Take Five"by Dave Brubeck.:martini:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Great music, Moe. Great drink, too. May I suggest you start tomorrow evening out with a few bowls of SG 1792 Flake? :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

And some Albert Ayler. Go nuts! 

Having a bowl of FVF right now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

ProbateGeek said:


> Great music, Moe. Great drink, too. May I suggest you start tomorrow evening out with a few bowls of SG 1792 Flake? :biggrin:


Terry! It is interesting that you raised the question of SG 1792. I have had such a difficulty with this tobacco as far as consistency; sometimes it is great and sometimes not.:juggle: In reference to strong tobaccos, I never have any problems with Tambolaka but not so with 1792. I had made a mental note to consult Jeff (Commonsenseman) on my problems, but for a long time until recently he has not posted; I thought that he was taking a break from us and I did not want to intrude, but I do need to figure out this tobacco.:ranger:


----------



## Longer ash

trying me a bowl of Davidoff flake medallion it is good just have trouble with flake it seams but burning good tonight


----------



## gahdzila

Coffee-Cup said:


> Terry! It is interesting that you raised the question of SG 1792. I have had such a difficulty with this tobacco as far as consistency; sometimes it is great and sometimes not.:juggle: In reference to strong tobaccos, I never have any problems with Tambolaka but not so with 1792. I had made a mental note to consult Jeff (Commonsenseman) on my problems, but for a long time until recently he has not posted; I thought that he was taking a break from us and I did not want to intrude, but I do need to figure out this tobacco.:ranger:


I have the same issue with 1792, Moe - consistancy. Sometimes it's absolutely sublime...others, it's "meh."


----------



## commonsenseman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Terry! It is interesting that you raised the question of SG 1792. I have had such a difficulty with this tobacco as far as consistency; sometimes it is great and sometimes not.:juggle: In reference to strong tobaccos, I never have any problems with Tambolaka but not so with 1792. I had made a mental note to consult Jeff (Commonsenseman) on my problems, but for a long time until recently he has not posted; I thought that he was taking a break from us and I did not want to intrude, but I do need to figure out this tobacco.:ranger:


I've been lurking the whole time.....eep: Don't ever feel like you're intruding, feel free to send me a PM anytime, even when I haven't been active in a while.

But this is interesting. Do you have this problem with all SG tobaccos? I know that the thickness of their flakes can vary wildly, even in the same tin. Also sometimes the bulk tastes a little different than the tin does. I just picked up a few ounces of bulk & it smelled quite a bit different than the tin I have open. Are you smoking it in different pipes? I prefer a wide, somewhat shallow bowl myself. Lastly, how dry are you smoking it? I find that I have a terrible time with it if it's a little too moist.


----------



## steinr1

Longer ash said:


> trying me a bowl of Davidoff flake medallion it is good just have trouble with flake it seams but burning good tonight


Really nice tobacco. I may pop a tin later tonight...


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> I have the same issue with 1792, Moe - consistancy. Sometimes it's absolutely sublime...others, it's "meh."


Careful there, Clifford. That's my 1792 Flake you're talking about. . . :boxing:



commonsenseman said:


> . . . But this is interesting. Do you have this problem with all SG tobaccos? I know that the thickness of their flakes can vary wildly, even in the same tin. Also sometimes the bulk tastes a little different than the tin does. I just picked up a few ounces of bulk & it smelled quite a bit different than the tin I have open. Are you smoking it in different pipes? I prefer a wide, somewhat shallow bowl myself. Lastly, how dry are you smoking it? I find that I have a terrible time with it if it's a little too moist.


My first taste of 1792 was from a tin, the rest was all bulk. So I can't really compare the two. The only inconsistency I've noticed is that sometimes it's harder to keep lit than other times (no big surprise, right?). Flavor wise, it's very consistent. I think with this flake you cannot over-dry it. Well, that might be an overstatement, but I routinely smoke it quite dry, fully rubbed out.


----------



## DanR

Enjoying a bowl of GH Bright CR Flake. I haven't pulled this one out in awhile, but I'm glad I did tonight. It's a nice sweet Virginia. 

Regarding that McCranies Red Ribbon that I smoked earlier today, anybody know which McClelland Bulk this would be closest to? I'd like to order a bunch and hide it away in a cave for 10 years or so...


----------



## 36Bones

I had a real meal. My beautiful bride made beef stew and cornbread. Bundled up and enjoying some after dinner coffee and FVF in the Savinelli. Man, it's good to be home.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Fm in general sun tzu! Smoked on the walk home in the drizzle. Yum! p


----------



## AStateJB

McClelland 24 (recently purchased from keenween) in the Big Ben tonight.










Pretty tasty stuff and seems to have a nice room note. Rich and sweet mature Virginia with some Drama for a twist. I'm enjoying it. 

You guys should post more pics. I love seeing everyone's pipes. :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nice action shot


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> Nice action shot


Thanks. The front camera on my phone kinda sucks, but I thought I'd share anyway. lol


----------



## Dr. Plume

Haha I know that battle well


----------



## gahdzila

commonsenseman said:


> I find that I have a terrible time with it if it's a little too moist.





ProbateGeek said:


> I think with this flake you cannot over-dry it.


This is probably what my problem was. I get a little impatient sometimes.


----------



## The Mad Professor

I ran out of tobacco today at work, and forgot to bring my pipe bag with some emergency baggies in it! Nooo! 

I had to do some driving around today for he boss, so I blew through my pre-loaded pipes kinda quickly. Fortunately with my iPhone and Yelp I found a B&M along the way that looked promising for some pipe tobacco. Sure 'nuff, Embassy Cigars in Anaheim Hills had plenty of tobaccy, including quite a few tins of Peterson, Dunhill, MacBaren, W.O Larson, Ashton and more. I didn't even look at the bulk blends they had, which appeared to be name brand as well. 

I grabbed a tin of University Flake, chatted the guy working for a minute about the store and the clientele, and hit the road again. Catastrophe avoided, whew! 

I've got to admit, this University Flake is pretty good stuff. Similar to Irish Flake, but certainly not a carbon copy, a slightly more fruity flavor but it still has a kick. I'll definitely look forward to the next bowl!

I'm quite glad to find a B&M in the general area that has a decent selection of tins, in case I'm ever out and about and jonesing again.


----------



## ProbateGeek

For you, Josh.










I too have a crappy camera on my phone. But this is the Savinelli Venezia billiard/lovat that JJ/User Name (my favorite puffer booted from puff) bombed me with oh those many months ago. It's a really good smoker, rivaling one of my Country Gents. :biggrin:

With some 1792 Flake just heading home, and thinking about a phone upgrade.


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


> I get a little impatient sometimes.


I have the same problem. I'm impulsive and have a tendency to smoke whatever sounds good at that very second.

Very nice looking pipe, Terry. You're killing me with the 1792. :lol: I'm gonna have to try it sometime.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

ProbateGeek said:


> Careful there, Clifford. That's my 1792 Flake you're talking about. . . :boxing:
> 
> My first taste of 1792 was from a tin, the rest was all bulk. So I can't really compare the two. The only inconsistency I've noticed is that sometimes it's harder to keep lit than other times (no big surprise, right?). Flavor wise, it's very consistent. I think with this flake you cannot over-dry it. Well, that might be an overstatement, but I routinely smoke it quite dry, fully rubbed out.


Jeff! Thanks for being available for advice.:yo: Jeff! To begin with after you took your hiatus I would not have contacted you; let's take a look at what was happening. 1) You had recently had a baby, 2) you were involved with the Tambolaka purchases especially the accounting, 3) you were involved with "tobacco exchange for newbies, 4) you were also involved with the "tobacco lottery, 5) you were posting continuously answering questions as well as what you were smoking and on top of all these activities you were working!:scared: Dang-it, I am fully retired and your activities makes me want to rest from fatique. One thing is for sure I would not have let you rest as long as I did; I am afraid that now I will be bugging you!:lol:


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> I have the same problem. I'm impulsive and have a tendency to smoke whatever sounds good at that very second.
> 
> Very nice looking pipe, Terry. You're killing me with the 1792. :lol: I'm gonna have to try it sometime.


Terry twisted my arm _CLEAN_ off. I have some 1792 and EMP and 1 lb of Anni Kake on the way. It's probably not too hard to figure out what my favorite baccy is. :chk


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Sorry ProbateGeek! I replied to your post instead of Jeffs (Commonsenseman) and I simply do not have the energy to correct it. I now have 3 female cousins living with me on a temporary basis who I really love, but who are driving me ragged; I am lucky if I know what day it is.:loco:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Balkan Sobranie in a Pete Mark Twain rusticated.


DJ_Balkan Sobranie_Pete Mark Twain Rusticated by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## AStateJB

Great shot, DJ and a beauty of a pipe. 

I'm finally finishing my bowl of McC 24 from earlier. I forgot the wife and I had an early Thanksgiving dinner to attend tonight. Oh well... It's still smoking and tasting great.


----------



## szyzk

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Balkan Sobranie in a Pete Mark Twain rusticated.
> 
> 
> DJ_Balkan Sobranie_Pete Mark Twain Rusticated by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Has BS become more readily available? Is the supply still spotty?


----------



## Couch_Incident

Savinelli Special Tobacco. 

I put this tin back into the closet a month or so ago due to tongue bite. It's pretty unremarkable and I will probably put it back in the closet tonight.

Couch


----------



## Baron_Null

The local pipe club meeting was tonight, so I got to try quite a few blends. Frog Morton On the Town, MacBaren Honey and Chocolate, and Christmas Cheer to name a few. All of this in my new MM Ozark Mini. I love this pipe. It may not be the ideal pipe for sitting in the backyard for hours while contemplating the meaning of life, but for what I want it for it performs perfectly. I wanted it mostly as a tobacco sampling pipe and as a travel pipe, since the bowl is small and the design would make it very hard to break once the stem is removed. Not to mention that it was so cheap that I'm not too afraid of ghosting. Plus, its short nose-warmer design, small size, and light weight all make it perfect for clenching while doing yard work and the like.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tonight I tried for the first time Aged Burley Flake - don't recall who sent it to me, but thanks. I used the fold and stuff, and it smelled wonderful before lighting. Then, well, it just didn't do anything for me. For a second bowl I went with Royal Yacht. That didn't taste right to me either. So, of course, I pulled out the 1792. And guess what? Didn't taste quite right.

I think this is the problem:










It's a Savinelli Oscar Lucite I won on ebay for about $3.50 back when I first started with the pipe. It was cleaned up beautifully by our own Mr. Smitty (the top left is the before photo). But it's always smoked extremely wet, and tonight I realized no matter what I smoke in it, the flavors are just off. I don't think it's ghosted with anything, just - - - off. I realize now that I rarely ever smoke it, and have never had a good bowl out of it that I recall.

Anyone had this experience before? The only other thing could be switching blends one after the other in the same pipe. Dunno - I don't really think that's it - I do that with my cobs all the time. It's a mystery.


----------



## MarkC

Well, there's a big difference between switching tobacco types in a cob and doing it in a briar. I have one briar that I've smoked pretty much anything in over the last three years, and now whatever I smoke in it tastes the same.


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> It's a Savinelli Oscar Lucite I won on ebay for about $3.50 back when I first started with the pipe. It was cleaned up beautifully by our own Mr. Smitty (the top left is the before photo). But it's always smoked extremely wet, and tonight I realized no matter what I smoke in it, the flavors are just off. I don't think it's ghosted with anything, just - - - off. I realize now that I rarely ever smoke it, and have never had a good bowl out of it that I recall.
> 
> Anyone had this experience before? The only other thing could be switching blends one after the other in the same pipe. Dunno - I don't really think that's it - I do that with my cobs all the time. It's a mystery.


I also have a Savinelli Oscar with a lucite stem (straight billiard, #114 see below) that also smokes very wet - at least two pipe cleaners are needed during every bowl or I get juices in my mouth. :yuck:

It can be hit or miss as far as taste goes - it smokes KK pretty well, but not much else actually -- not even PA. And it smokes VA's just awfully -- tastes like ash. I love the look and finish, and I paid 10x what you did Terry, but I find myself ignoring it more and more since it is so problematic.

I thought it was just my pipe, but your post sounds awfully familiar there -- uncanny even. I figure the bad taste is a factor of the wet smoking. I haven't smoked enough out of this pipe for the flavors to be commingling, and as I said, I have mostly had KK out of it since it is one of the driest smoking blends I have. Pssh, I thought Sav's were supposed to be good pipes! :lol:


----------



## Longer ash

Tonight I am going to try again c&d repose I have not had much luck with prior bowls.
It is a odd mix if you ask me a lot of little balls of baccy it rattles in the can.
I hope that like the flake last night past problems are of a user error type and the burn goes good.


----------



## Andrewdk

IMcC's Mix 8 in a Barlington prince. Gotta love orientals.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> I also have a Savinelli Oscar with a lucite stem (straight billiard, #114 see below) that also smokes very wet - at least two pipe cleaners are needed during every bowl or I get juices in my mouth. :yuck:
> 
> It can be hit or miss as far as taste goes - it smokes KK pretty well, but not much else actually -- not even PA. And it smokes VA's just awfully -- tastes like ash. I love the look and finish, and I paid 10x what you did Terry, but I find myself ignoring it more and more since it is so problematic.
> 
> I thought it was just my pipe, but your post sounds awfully familiar there -- uncanny even. I figure the bad taste is a factor of the wet smoking. I haven't smoked enough out of this pipe for the flavors to be commingling, and as I said, I have mostly had KK out of it since it is one of the driest smoking blends I have. Pssh, I thought Sav's were supposed to be good pipes! :lol:


Well, that's bad for us, I suppose. But also good to know that it's not just me (or you), but perhaps a problem with this line. Uncanny is right - mine gurgles at about 5 minutes in, and it gets worse as the bowl progresses. A pipe cleaner has trouble running clear through to the bowl, too. I used two cleaners as well tonight trying to keep it dry enough to smoke. Pssh and Pshhaw!

They sure are beautiful pipes, though, I must admit. I really like the stem on this thing, and the color of the briar is great. Perhaps these pipes work best filling a hole in your pipe rack and leave it at that. I will try KK in mine next time I smoke it (might be a while now - I'll neglect it out of spite) and see how that goes.

Thanks for sharing, Joe - now I don't feel like such a dumb sh*t. :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

Prince Albert in my Castello billiard. To be honest, this pipe has been a bit of a disappointment. I know Castello has many fans, but in all honesty, this pipe doesn't smoke as well as my Cavicchis or my Radice, all of which were significantly cheaper than the Castello. Admittedly, it does seem to shine with Prince Albert, but hell, Prince Albert shines in a cob. What do I need a Castello for if that's what it mates with best? On the other hand, maybe I should just shut up and enjoy my Prince Albert. After all, the pipe's paid for now...


----------



## Shemp75

MarkC said:


> Admittedly, it does seem to shine with Prince Albert, but hell, Prince Albert shines in a cob. What do I need a Castello for if that's what it mates with best? On the other hand, maybe I should just shut up and enjoy my Prince Albert. After all, the pipe's paid for now...


Your post pretty much sums up the reason for me not jumping the gun and buying a briar pipe (for now) because for the little amount of time I go to the pipe i would rather enjoy whats in the bowl rather then what the bowl is pipe-wise and for now cobs are doing a hell of a job at it.


----------



## MarkC

There's certainly no rush, that's for sure. I'm pretty much at 80% briar/20% meer, with only occasional use of the cob at this point, but I'm still glad that I started with the cob. It's probably just my bias, but I think you pick up on the technique stuff faster with a cob. You _know_ if you didn't pack it right; you get a mouthful of tobacco!


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for sharing, Joe - now I don't feel like such a dumb sh*t. :biggrin:


:lol: Likewise! I wasn't going to post about mine thinking it was just a lemon - I was just going to write it off as a fluke. Now we both know better. Pssh and and Pshhaw indeed!


----------



## steinr1

Ennerdale Flake in its dedicated meerschaum. Don't want to stink up my other pipes...


----------



## freestoke

A little after-lunch US in the Szabo. This has to be one of the world's great "cheap pipes", say the Hungarian Grabow. (I'm just assuming that they were inexpensive. It came in an estate lot.)


----------



## Commander Quan

MacBaren Navy Flake and Wessex Brigade Sovereign in the Green 999

Surprisingly, the BS bit me like a SOB. I'm not usually sensitive to perique but this one got me good.


----------



## FiveStar

Commander Quan said:


> MacBaren Navy Flake and Wessex Brigade Sovereign in the Green 999
> 
> Surprisingly, the BS bit me like a SOB. I'm not usually sensitive to perique but this one got me good.


Anything after a MacB tobaccy bites me like hell, even if I didn't get bit by the MacB. They had to leave my rotation for that, but I do like them on occasion.


----------



## AStateJB

I felt a little guilty calling myself a piper when I've never even had PA, so tonight I picked this up after work.










I'll be loading some into the Drimaster in a little while.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Cc in general Paton then fm in general sun Tzu. Got to love long smokes.


----------



## DanR

Enjoying a taste of Sunday Picnic thanks to a trade with El Wedo Del Milagro. It's a nice VaPer, and the volume of smoke seems bigger and thicker than normal. It's probably because I'm smoking inside (in the garage), but I'm having fun with it nonetheless.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> lots of words from Terry...


Have you read any of Greg Pease's missives on taming pipes? He's fought for a long time to whip some of his smokers into shape... Maybe you just need to ride the Savinelli hard for a while to see what happens.

Edit: Currently smoking Wessex Brigade Sovereign.


----------



## AStateJB

Bowl number 2...


----------



## MarkC

Prince Albert.


----------



## AStateJB

2nd bowl of FM ATP. I'm really enjoying the twist if orientals the past couple days.


----------



## The Mad Professor

While driving into class tonight I finished the other half of the inaugural KK bowl in the new MM General, but was still stuck in traffic when that ran out, so also had a bowl of a no-name Virginia sample I was given by EDogg.


----------



## gahdzila

I loaded a bowl of Stonehaven in the Pete Sherlock Holmes last night, but never got around to it...until now. Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

@Josh/AStateJB...Thanks for the kind words about the photo and the pipe!

@Andrew/Spud...Re: Balkan Sobranie being more readily available...I bought a couple of tins of BS when an email notification popped up from a vendor last February. Don't know what's up with it now. I think the BS may need 2-10 more years of age on it? It certainly isn't what it was when I smoked it many years ago.

Tonight along side of the wee dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask and a Ninkasi Total Domination IPA I'm smoking a bowl of GL Pease Lagonda in a Mark Tinsky poker.


DJ_Mark Tinsky Poker by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## szyzk

Latakius Vituscan said:


> @Andrew/Spud...Re: Balkan Sobranie being more readily available...I bought a couple of tins of BS when an email notification popped up from a vendor last February. Don't know what's up with it now. I think the BS may need 2-10 more years of age on it? It certainly isn't what it was when I smoked it many years ago.


First, I have serious pipe envy - that poker is gorgeous!

And thanks for reassuring me about the Sobranie. I haven't seen it available, although I really haven't been looking. I bought a few tins last year and had a little taster thanks to the guy who owned the dingy shop I bought them at, but I wanted to pick up a few more if they were easily found. At the time I know they were scarce - must still be the case.

I need to dig out a tin and see if there are any manufacturer marks on it - I honestly don't even know who's making/importing it. If I did, I could place a backorder and my shop would carry it.

Edit: Looks like it's Arango. I'll call them tomorrow!


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> First, I have serious pipe envy - that poker is gorgeous!


For me, it's the hat. :biggrin:

And getting to live in Sequim!


----------



## Longer ash

had me a nice bowl of c&d exhausted rooster my first bowl in this old ehrlich I found at a thrift store and cleaned up.
it worked fine and smoked great just heavy and well ugly


----------



## The Mad Professor

HOTW on the way home. I don't know about this stuff. I got a sample from MikeBJRTX in the Tobacco Share Thread, and I liked it at first but it seems to be flavorless and dull to me now. I got a couple bowls left though, so I'll keep experimenting with different pipes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> HOTW on the way home. I don't know about this stuff. I got a sample from MikeBJRTX in the Tobacco Share Thread, and I liked it at first but it seems to be flavorless and dull to me now. I got a couple bowls left though, so I'll keep experimenting with different pipes.


HOTW is on my list to try - heard good things. Just never pulled the trigger on it. Keep us posted, Joe.


----------



## AStateJB

szyzk said:


> I have serious pipe envy - that poker is gorgeous!


Ditto!

DJ, you look liked you should be solving mysteries.


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> HOTW is on my list to try - heard good things. Just never pulled the trigger on it. Keep us posted, Joe.


Ditto


----------



## Andrewdk

Burley in a McCarter billiard some SWR left on the plate with 3B for nic PA for flavour.


----------



## MarkC

More Prince Albert. I seem to get on these runs now and then of smoking the same thing day after day until the mason jar runs dry. In the groove...


----------



## Kevin Keith

ProbateGeek said:


> For me, it's the hat. :biggrin:
> 
> And getting to live in Sequim!


Looks like Indiana Jones! :rockon:


----------



## 36Bones

Getting in one more bowl before the sun goes down and it starts getting frigid. Some hot tea to drink and Chocolate Flake in the squat Kaywoodie Super Grain.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Had a crappy night at work but am in awe of the pipe for being able to fix that. Took the new natural Washington cob bomb by mycroft for a spin with a 8 oz can of anni kake just opened today. Yum! Ash was so perfect just had to take a pic. 








Natural pipe smoked so cool it was amazing.
Got on metro and popped another fresh tin this time of fmotb also bombed by mycroft and it smoked just as well and matched the cool dark subtle mood I was in. Goodnight gents!


----------



## AStateJB

Very nice, Dave! I love the soft velvety look of perfect ash. :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume

Me too but that's my crappy camera.... Jk ound:


----------



## gahdzila

Finishing up the sample of LGF from DanR for the monthly review.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> And getting to live in Sequim!


And I'm jealous of both of you getting to live in WA. Beautiful country!

Let's keep this with Terry...



ProbateGeek said:


> HOTW is on my list to try - heard good things. Just never pulled the trigger on it.


I went through a period late last year/early this year where HOTW was all I smoked. It was the only thing that clicked with me at the time, but I haven't gone back to it since. I need to finish some of the tins I have open, then try the Hal again.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> I seem to get on these runs now and then of smoking the same thing day after day until the mason jar runs dry. In the groove...


You and me both. I cracked this tin of McCranies Red Ribbon this past weekend, and it's all I want to smoke now. It's delicious! I'm having my second bowl of it today, this time in my Pete St Patty's Day Billiard.


----------



## Baron_Null

Tried my first bowl of 1792 thanks to a very generous man with common sense! Thanks Jeff!

I don't know what to think of this blend so far, so some more bowls over the coming days will be necessary!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

szyzk said:


> First, I have serious pipe envy - that poker is gorgeous!


Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

ProbateGeek said:


> For me, it's the hat. :biggrin:
> 
> And getting to live in Sequim!


Well, Terry,

You don't live that far away! Cruise on up to Sequim and we'll smoke a few bowls and Magdalena will whip up a dinner that you won't soon forget!

Ah, the hat...

That's a story in itself. I'll post it one day. Had it custom made in the early 1980s when I lived in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. Only problem is keeping all of those va-va-voomish young women away when I wear it in public.:hat: It's good to be delusional!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

AStateJB said:


> Ditto!
> 
> DJ, you look liked you should be solving mysteries.


Thanks, Josh.

I'd love to be solving mysteries. Good work if you can get it.

Tonight, smoking Robert McConnell Latakia flake in a Pete Sherlock Holmes.


Peterson's Sherlock Holmes_09.29.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## gahdzila

I'm sure if I lived in Washington, I'd be wearing my Russian wool hat everywhere I went :smow: Who am I kidding?!? I can barely tolerate Louisiana winters...I probably wouldn't make it through a WA _summer_!

Billy Budd in a cob. Have a good night, gents!


----------



## The Mad Professor

LNF in the MMCG on the way to class, University Flake in the MM General on the way home. Already getting some mileage on these two new pipes.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> You and me both. I cracked this tin of McCranies Red Ribbon this past weekend, and it's all I want to smoke now. It's delicious! I'm having my second bowl of it today, this time in my Pete St Patty's Day Billiard.


Oh yeah, I went through that one pretty quick. For some regrettable reason, I never got around to ordering more...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> For me, it's the hat. :biggrin:
> 
> And getting to live in Sequim!


Really, we needed DJ during Operation Burning Bowl. They'd have been helpless before the Juggernaut of Latakius' pipe collection. p (And you've got the best resolution webcam in the game, DJ! :tu )


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked some sherlocks choice in the Nording last night.


----------



## laloin

had a nice bowl of LTF. This time I shredded the flake, till I got some nice long ribbons, cannonball the shredds, fill my no named bend Dublin and enjoy a nice bowlful


----------



## 36Bones

After dinner coffee and FVF in the Savinelli Natural. The sun is going down along with the temperature.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Christmas cheer in general Paton!


----------



## Longer ash

tonight I am drying out some gl pease Laurel Heights to smoke in my cassano calabash


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting in the car listening to something classical and trying my first bowl of penzance thanks to Ryan (BigBehr). A wonderful evening and Penzance is AMAZING!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Dr. Plume said:


> Christmas cheer in general Paton!


Thought he'd be more of a Scrooge? :lol:

Having a bowl of Irish Flake in the MMCG. With the big bowl in this thing, I tried packing the flake a different way. I don't know if there is a name for this, but I cut the flake in half, made a double layer, then rubbed it out along the grain and stuffed it in lengthwise so the ember would burn through the grain like a good cigar. It's not working so well for me though...


----------



## Couch_Incident

Dunhill Virginia.

Couch


----------



## gahdzila

In my ongoing effort to get along with Granger, I bought a bulk sample from 4noggins (in addition to the pouch I already had on hand) and opened it tonight, and had a few bowls. Fresh from the jar, rubbed out and left out on the paper plate to dry, even tried mixing some 5 Brothers in. Nope....it just ain't happening. I like the flavor (though, admittedly, I'm getting a little bored of it already), but it bites me no matter how I serve it up. Not so bad that I won't eventually finish what I've got on hand, but bad enough that I won't be buying more.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

freestoke said:


> Really, we needed DJ during Operation Burning Bowl. They'd have been helpless before the Juggernaut of Latakius' pipe collection. p (And you've got the best resolution webcam in the game, DJ! :tu )


Operation Burning Bowl sounds intriguing! Thanks for your kind words, Jim!

Tonight, smoking Black House in a Pete K&P System Standard 307.


DJ_Pete_Rusticated_KP 307 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## ProbateGeek




----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> Thought he'd be more of a Scrooge? :lol:
> (


Oh I didn't say he was happy about it! but sun tzu doesn't celebrate Christmas at all.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Dr. Plume said:


> Oh I didn't say he was happy about it! but sun tzu doesn't celebrate Christmas at all.


:biglaugh: Very true, he'd never even heard of it. He was dead for like 500 years already.

Very explanatory, Terry! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Operation Burning Bowl sounds intriguing! Thanks for your kind words, Jim!


It began here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/318683-what-we-smoking.html

The Invasion of the Stem People commenced with Mark's incursion from the Western Front. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-smoking-right-now-iii-407.html#post3726051, continuing on until they were stunned into silent awe the power of the pipes. Had you joined in, there would have been even more casualties on the cigar side.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Smoking later with a friend not sure yet!


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake (what else?) in a Ropp Norvegienne.

View attachment 73089


----------



## MarkC

I was shocked to discover that the pipe I've been using for all this Prince Albert is caking up big time. Can you tell it's been a while since I smoked burley?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Smoked a bowl of frog Morton followed by a bowl of university flake. Yum


----------



## 36Bones

Sitting out on the patio, chatting with wife and enjoying some hot spiced tea and FMOTT in the CG.


----------



## gahdzila

mmmmm.....royal yacht


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I was shocked to discover that the pipe I've been using for all *this Prince Albert is caking up big time.* Can you tell it's been a while since I smoked burley?


I need to find a way to turn char into diamonds.

At the moment, I'm creating an experimental material by condensing tars to the edge of a small, cleverly-constructed, handheld wooden furnace, employing a blend of Latakia, burley, Virginia, oriental and perique tobaccos in mixture. I expect the interior of the combustion chamber to be shiny with embedded carbon crystals in a crystalline lattice structure when the redox reaction ends. Science marches on. But this Old Milwaukee's almost empty! I hope I don't mess up the experiment walking to the refrigerator.


----------



## neonblackjack

First bowl of Frog Morton's Cellar.

It's excellent!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Had hot wine man that stuff will get you there whewww


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I need to find a way to turn char into diamonds.
> 
> *At the moment, I'm creating an experimental material by condensing tars to the edge of a small, cleverly-constructed, handheld wooden furnace*, employing a blend of Latakia, burley, Virginia, oriental and perique tobaccos in mixture. I expect the interior of the combustion chamber to be shiny with embedded carbon crystals in a crystalline lattice structure when the redox reaction ends. Science marches on. But this Old Milwaukee's almost empty! I hope I don't mess up the experiment walking to the refrigerator.


Interesting. Have you considered this simple solution to creating the flow of air required to maintain the combustion? Provide the furnace with a draught tube and suck the air directly into your mouth. Use of bio-feedback techniques could be employed ensuring the airflow is finely regulated to maintain an optimal temperature in the furnace. It would mean that the combustion products enter your mouth, but the mixture of materials you are considering should not make this unpleasant. This sort of thing could well catch on.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> It would mean that the combustion products enter your mouth, but the mixture of materials you are considering should not make this unpleasant. This sort of thing could well catch on.


Of course! :tu Reversing the airflow is a brilliant concept, Robert!


----------



## Andrewdk

Just enjoyed a midnight bowl of 1792 flake.


----------



## steinr1

Erzats Three Nuns (Curly Cut + a touch of Louisiana Flake) in an Alco Rustic Dublin.

I'm ringing the changes on this mix to see what comes out best. De-eyed Davidoff Medallion Flake was pretty good. The Louisiana Flake ought to make "somenthing" happen. Not quite sure if it will be right. My best bet would be Dunhill Navy Rolls, but I'd have to pop a new tin. I'm going to try to get some blending perique and also try that in varying amounts. I loved the old school Three Nuns; the ready-rubbed is a pale imitation.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I smoke anni kake, nightcap, and fmotb all back to back good evening I would say.


----------



## steinr1

...and now Kendal Flake in the same Alco.


----------



## Longer ash

going to try my first bowl of christmas cheer next


----------



## AStateJB

Just finished the rest of this morning's Erimore Flake. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Blue_2

University Flake in a Peterson 314


----------



## nikonnut

On my third half bowl of PS luxury navy flake in my Tsuge kaga.


----------



## bigdaddychester

having a little stonehaven from 1999 in my Butz Choquin UFO


----------



## AStateJB

bigdaddychester said:


> having a little stonehaven from 1999 in my Butz Choquin UFO


NICE!

I'm slowly working my way through a bowl of Blue Mountain. Very mild for a latakia blend, but pretty tasty.


----------



## Longer ash

just finished up a bowl of Peterson's holiday blend I like the taste but everyone loves the room smell


----------



## MarkC

Continuing with McClelland's Matured Virginia No. 27.


----------



## 36Bones

Ate way to much junk today, but the wife's homemade buffalo wings are to die for. 1792 in the DG Regal #65, along with some homebrew, Terry, this stuff is really starting to grow on me. Awesome after a great meal. :tu


----------



## sweater88

my first time smoking anni kake...pretty peppery, but I've been smoking habanos and a couple padron 3000's this weekend so my palate is used to that silky smooth smoke. Actually, as i type, the pepper is going away and its turning into a great bowl! I'm really liking this


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Greater Kansas City Pipe Club Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. 2011 in a Worobiec 500-4. And, a wee dram of Glenmorangie.


DJ_Worobiec 500-4_Glenmorangie by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Desertlifter

Busy day of drywall mudding and finish carpentry. Made time for a smoke on the way to Costco and Home Depot for supplies.

MacBaren Plumcake in my new cob. My first MacBaren ever, if you can believe it.

It was......really quite good! I actually want more of this. Pleasantly surprised, am I.


----------



## AStateJB

Nice choice of Scotch, DJ! Love the pipe too! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Ate way to much junk today, but the wife's homemade buffalo wings are to die for. *1792* in the DG Regal #65, along with some homebrew, Terry, *this stuff is really starting to grow on me. Awesome after a great meal.* :tu


I know. I stopped by a cigar lounge yesterday afternoon. Smoked a LFD Air Bender Chisel. Now, no one I know is gonna say that is not one tasty stick, yet driving away from the cigar lounge I lit up yet another bowl of 1792 and, while smoking it, thought to myself: how much 1792 could I have purchased with that $9.25? 'Cause the 1792 was so much better to me...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Greater Kansas City Pipe Club Rich Oriental Ltd. Ed. 2011 in a Worobiec 500-4. And, a wee dram of Glenmorangie.
> 
> 
> DJ_Worobiec 500-4_Glenmorangie by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


I love scotch with a pipe. (Nice looking pipe btw) had some jonny walker black label and some Peterson university flake myself.


----------



## Hines

I picked up this De Luxe Mixture at the Peterson shop on Grafton St. in Dublin last month. I'm told that the De Luxe is only available from the Dublin shop. If you ever get the chance to get your hands on some, I highly recommend doing so.


----------



## gahdzila

Rummaging through my cellar for something new to open, I decided on Penzance. Smart choice, methinks :bounce:


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> how much 1792 could I have purchased with that $9.25?


Terry, you guys must have some crazy tobacco taxes for that stick to be $9.25!

On-topic: Just went for a short walk with a flake of Erinmore stuffed in a pipe. It's chilly outside but it was nice.


----------



## steinr1

Kendal Flake and Ennerdale during the day in the Alco and dedicated meerschaum respectively. Think I'll move on to Dunhil Navy Rolls in a 1899 small bent Barling.


----------



## nikonnut

Just got home and enjoying some Orlik golden sliced.


----------



## MarkC

Fired up the first bowl of the day, Matured Virginia No. 27. I've come to the conclusion that it's better to have a six year old tin of generic Virginia than a six month old tin of my favorite Virginia. That'll be fine in another three years, but right now it's frustrating!


----------



## 36Bones

Union Square in the Alpha Cremlin and some sweet tea. This pipe love Virginias.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Decided to attempt to break in my MM Hardwood with 1/2 bowl of PA. Spent the rest of the evening cleaning a couple of pipes and jarring some baccy recently opened.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Union Square in the Alpha Cremlin and some sweet tea. This pipe love Virginias.


Oh, man! 
Hilman - sweet tea? You're killing me now. I'm dying of thirst at my desk - I'll never get the thought of a big tall glass of iced sweet tea out of my head.

Soon to head home, and I'll enjoy a little Trout Stream on the ride, courtesy of John aka indigosmoke; he slipped some in with the Peterson Pre-Republic Killarney Apple that arrived today.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Back to my daily fvf regiment once I finish this tin I am going to take a break from it not because I am tired of my favorite tobacco by any means but to spend money on limited and holiday blends to try some new stuff. probably start stocking it hard core after the first of the year. after the bowl of fvf moved to a bowl of anni kake probably my second fav right now and then a bowl of fm to finish off the night. three bowls back to back to back I would say thats a good night.


----------



## freestoke

Grousemoor, in the Sasieni rusticated Canadian, some after dinner coffee. Great day on the links.


----------



## AStateJB

My blending baccies haven't come in yet so this was the best I could do for a Smaug blend for my LOTR thread.










I added a pretty healthy sprinkling of Tambo, but it could use a little more.


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Flake. Nothing else out there can scratch the IF itch :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Soon to head home, and I'll enjoy a little Trout Stream on the ride, courtesy of John aka indigosmoke; he slipped some in with the Peterson Pre-Republic Killarney Apple that arrived today.


Nice pipe; if I hadn't blown my budget already, you'd have never got it!


----------



## Baron_Null

Sorry gentlemen. I haven't been able to post as of late due to the staggering amounts of homework I've had. I should actually be working on that now, but I needed a break.

I've been in a burley mood this past week, and have been primarily smoking Carter Hall and Prince Albert. I want to try the sample of Aged Burley Flake that commonsenseman had sent me, but I feel that I haven't been in the right mindset to really focus on the flavor it would provide.

I picked up a Missouri Meerschaum Mini pipe this past week, and have pretty much been smoking out of it and my MM Pony Express all week. It seems to me that I overwhelmingly favor smaller pipes. Even with all the poor reviews that the Mini and the Pony have, I find myself enjoying them even more than my Country Gentlemen. I honestly think that the MM Missouri Pride might be my upper limit on pipe size. 

Is there something wrong with me? :noidea:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

AStateJB said:


> Nice choice of Scotch, DJ! Love the pipe too! :tu





Dr. Plume said:


> I love scotch with a pipe. (Nice looking pipe btw) had some jonny walker black label and some Peterson university flake myself.


Thanks for your comments, gentlemen! Come on by and smoke a bowl or two and share a wee dram!

Tonight it's GL Pease Odyssey in a Pete Mark Twain.


DJ_Pete_Mark Twain by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Plume

Baron_Null said:


> Sorry gentlemen. I haven't been able to post as of late due to the staggering amounts of homework I've had. I should actually be working on that now, but I needed a break.
> 
> I've been in a burley mood this past week, and have been primarily smoking Carter Hall and Prince Albert. I want to try the sample of Aged Burley Flake that commonsenseman had sent me, but I feel that I haven't been in the right mindset to really focus on the flavor it would provide.
> 
> I picked up a Missouri Meerschaum Mini pipe this past week, and have pretty much been smoking out of it and my MM Pony Express all week. It seems to me that I overwhelmingly favor smaller pipes. Even with all the poor reviews that the Mini and the Pony have, I find myself enjoying them even more than my Country Gentlemen. I honestly think that the MM Missouri Pride might be my upper limit on pipe size.
> 
> Is there something wrong with me? :noidea:


Absolutely not.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm with Dave. Nothing wrong with a small smoking chamber, I just don't like small-bowled pipes - the "hand feel", if there is such a term, just doesn't suit me. 

Just had some Irish Flake in my dad's Comoy's bent bulldog - one flake, folded and stuffed - perfect fit. It was absolutely delicious. Thanks to indigosmoke for the tag-along.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Baron_Null said:


> ... I honestly think that the MM Missouri Pride might be my upper limit on pipe size.
> 
> Is there something wrong with me? :noidea:


Nope, the Pride is in my regular rotation as well. The Legend, I believe, is also one of the smaller MMs. I would much rather finish a small bowl than go back to a half finished larger bowl.


----------



## Dr. Plume

The generals are my favorite from the mm line but if I do not have time to smoke them or want to smoke several bowls of several different flavors I use the washington that Mycroft bombed me which I believe is about the same size of the legend. Nothing wrong with small bowls. Which I was first starting I had a basket briar that was super small maybe a 10 min smoke. But I have never had anything except perhaps a cob that has smoked as good as that pipe did.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I decided that I really wanted some great flavor from my pipe so I decided to use "Neill Archer Roan's Chamber Geometry" technique. I dug out my Savinelli 320 EX, packed larger pieces on the bottom half and smaller pieces of SG Grousemoor Plug for the top half of this big, fat, wide pipe.ipe: After shaving my large and smaller pieces of this tobacco I dried it out for 11/2 hours. I have been unsuccessful in the past in getting a hot pin point flame into the center of this pipe to get a small combustion zone so I instead concentrate a small hot flame to the inner right edge. I think that it would be possible to get that thin hot flame in the center if I were to use a "Torch" lighter, but I don't have one and I would probably end up burning myself in the attempt so I have compromised.mg: My goal this evening was to provide a very small combustion zone, expanded distillation zone with smoldering unburnt tobacco and a normal condensation zone and it yielded such delicious complex flavor patterns.:nod: I do not use this proceedure often but when I do-my enjoyment flips into a state of ecstasy. I topped off my 21/2 hour smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I experienced a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## AStateJB

I tried to finish last night with a bowl of Sutliff Sunrise Smoke. I say "tried" because the stuff was TERRIBLE! I gutted through it for a little while hoping it might improve or grow on me. By the time it went out at half a bowl left I had decided that neither of those things was going to happen, and didn't bother with relighting.

If anyone would like to try it just let me know. I have almost an entire 1.5oz. tin I can split into samples or send to one brave glutton for punishment. Don't say I didn't warn you though!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I decided that I really wanted some great flavor from my pipe so I decided to use "Neill Archer Roan's Chamber Geometry" technique. I dug out my Savinelli 320 EX, packed larger pieces on the bottom half and smaller pieces of SG Grousemoor Plug for the top half of this big, fat, wide pipe.ipe: After shaving my large and smaller pieces of this tobacco I dried it out for 11/2 hours. I have been unsuccessful in the past in getting a hot pin point flame into the center of this pipe to get a small combustion zone so I instead concentrate a small hot flame to the inner right edge. I think that it would be possible to get that thin hot flame in the center if I were to use a "Torch" lighter, but I don't have one and I would probably end up burning myself in the attempt so I have compromised.mg: My goal this evening was to provide a very small combustion zone, expanded distillation zone with smoldering unburnt tobacco and a normal condensation zone and it yielded such delicious complex flavor patterns.:nod: I do not use this proceedure often but when I do-my enjoyment flips into a state of ecstasy. I topped off my 21/2 hour smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I experienced a great pipe event.:drinking:


I love grousemoor! That's sounds like an awesome smoke. And I really like the Guinness part.


----------



## steinr1

Baron_Null said:


> It seems to me that I overwhelmingly favor smaller pipes.


I smoke a lot of smaller pipes. I find them really practical for smoking at work (out in the cold and dank shed...); I can be away from my desk for only 20 minutes or so and enjoy all or most of a bowl. Fills out lunch nicely. Also the small size makes clenching easier if I'm working on a vehicle and need my hands. Less weight and that less cantilevered away from my gob. The Alco brand (my very first pipe) was a twist on the Falcon - slightly shorter and lighter. Aimed at younger smokers (which I was at the time).

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a half-bent Barling and then my beloved Alco. Both small pipes. Later tonight will be more of the same in a (small) Ropp Paneled Billiard. Maybe a bit of Black Bogie in a tiny Ropp Yeco Junior I got recently. The comments on small pipes may force the issue and make tonight the night for its first use.

View attachment 73223


Yeco Junior. And I've got quite small hands.


----------



## 36Bones

steinr1 said:


> I smoke a lot of smaller pipes. I find them really practical for smoking at work (out in the cold and dank shed...); I can be away from my desk for only 20 minutes or so and enjoy all or most of a bowl. Fills out lunch nicely. Also the small size makes clenching easier if I'm working on a vehicle and need my hands. Less weight and that less cantilevered away from my gob. The Alco brand (my very first pipe) was a twist on the Falcon - slightly shorter and lighter. Aimed at younger smokers (which I was at the time).
> 
> Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a half-bent Barling and then my beloved Alco. Both small pipes. Later tonight will be more of the same in a (small) Ropp Paneled Billiard. Maybe a bit of Black Bogie in a tiny Ropp Yeco Junior I got recently. The comments on small pipes may force the issue and make tonight the night for its first use.
> 
> View attachment 73223
> 
> 
> Yeco Junior. And I've got quite small hands.


Wow, that is a peewee, Robert.

Tonight I'm enjoying some University Flake in the DG Regal #65 and some nice warm Tazo _"Chai"_ tea. This tin of UF is old, I didn't write the date on it, but man is it good. I had forgotten just how good this stuff really is. It's worth the effort to reach a little farther back into the cabinet, every once in awhile. :tu


----------



## nikonnut

Just unwindinding with a bowl of PS luxury navy flake and browsing some goodies to feed my PAD :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume

Went for Uf tonight but felt a bit wet so I started with anni kake and finished with fm.


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Oak in the MM CG. 

To answer your question: no, I'm not getting tired of IO yet


----------



## Fraze

Anny Kake and some St. James.


----------



## freestoke

Just finished watching a rather odd movie, Big Night, with Tony Shalhoub. Claudio Villa sings the opening song -- absolutely amazing singing. Those Italians got a few nice tunes, eh? :smile:

CLAUDIO VILLA - Stornelli amorosi - YouTube

Finishing "The Royal Yacht" (nice load!) and off to bed.


----------



## MarkC

More McClelland's No. 27; this tin won't last the week...


----------



## Dr. Plume

The maiden voyage and the commander and chief of the fleet. Presenting general Weißenhower! 








Didn't have enough of my favorite Fvf to do a massive bowl so I went with anni kake.









The pack I wish I could show you how much tobacco goes in this bowl.








Interrupted by grump baby.... To be continued.....


----------



## steinr1

Didn't manage it last night, but I WILL take the little Yeco out for its inaugural Black Bogie powered spin today.


----------



## steinr1

Yeco exercised. Onto Ennerdale in my, errrrr... Ennerdale pipe.


----------



## Fraze

McClelland Burley Ribbon


----------



## mcgreggor57

Finished up a bowl of PS Pistachio. Not sure how much smoking time I'll get over Thanksgiving, but went ahead and packed a cob along with some PA and Billy Budd just in case I don't have enough time for any cigars. The mild weather shouldn't be a problem...taking time away from family will be. We'll be back in the comfort of our own routine by Saturday afternoon. I already have orders to pull down the Christmas decorations and then go play golf until Monday


----------



## Dr. Plume

Take1.5 anni in meer


----------



## 36Bones

I'm bloody stuffed from taste testing for the wife. Enjoying some Chocolate Flake in the '36 Kaywoodie and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## DanR

I mixed up some Captain Black and Five Brothers earlier. I must say, that 5B really added the right amount of vitamins to a tobacco that needed it. 

Now, I'm enjoying a bowl of Rattray's Marlin Flake from 2008. Lovely!

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I mixed up some Captain Black and Five Brothers earlier. I must say, that 5B really added the right amount of vitamins to a tobacco that needed it.


I had a similar outing on the course today. The SAP was running dry, so I added about a 1/4 cup each of 5B and 1Q to give it a little bulk and it tasted really good! I don't really like 1Q a lot, but with 5B to brace it, it wasn't bad. :smile:


----------



## Tasiac

Think I'll smoke some bullseye twist flake out of my meer tonight and enjoy my Peterson tomorrow after eating too much turkey. Happy thanksgiving all! ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Budd in the MM Diplomat. Gearing up for the festivities tomorrow! My 4 year old daughter's birthday is next week, but we've been doing the cake and ice cream and gifts thing on Thanksgiving day, since everyone is already all gathered together. As far as she's concerned, Thanksgiving is just a huge birthday feast in her honor :lol: My mom is cooking, and we're headed down there. Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Billy Budd in the MM Diplomat. Gearing up for the festivities tomorrow! My 4 year old daughter's birthday is next week, but we've been doing the cake and ice cream and gifts thing on Thanksgiving day, since everyone is already all gathered together. As far as she's concerned, Thanksgiving is just a huge birthday feast in her honor :lol: My mom is cooking, and we're headed down there. Hope you all have a good one!


Happy birthday to your girl and thanksgiving to the rest of the Cliffords. In lieu of a turkey (that's for the yankees, my great-grandmother would say - in French), I'm doing up some of Eula Mae's Seafood Gumbo.

I know - how unAmerican. :ss


----------



## Andrewdk

Some SG Balkan Flake in a Dr G Royal Duke then couldn't resist the urge to open a new tin. HH Old Dark Fired, it is a beautiful site when you peel back the gold paper and see that big hunk of cut tobacco, just beautiful. Some of the tobaccoreviews.com describe it as equal or better to IF, for me it wasn't as smokey and more sweet then IF but still very satisfying, maybe a poor man's IF but still a damn nice smoke.


----------



## freestoke

Andrewdk said:


> Some SG Balkan Flake in a Dr G Royal Duke then couldn't resist the urge to open a new tin. HH Old Dark Fired, it is a beautiful site when you peel back the gold paper and see that big hunk of cut tobacco, just beautiful. Some of the tobaccoreviews.com describe it as equal or better to IF, for me it wasn't as smokey and more sweet then IF but still very satisfying, maybe a poor man's IF but still a damn nice smoke.


Man, that DOES look like good stuff! :tu On my next order I think. :smile:


----------



## Andrewdk

freestoke said:


> Man, that DOES look like good stuff! :tu On my next order I think. :smile:


Yeah I have to admit felt a little like Charlie and the Chocolate Factory when I pulled open the lid and saw the gold paper then pulled it back to see what looks like one helluva big plug which is actually three very neat stacks of flakes. Being eager I smoked it straight from the tin fold and stuff in a cob. Smoke was nice and cool but the pipe got a little hot which could either be my enthusiasim or it needed a little drying.


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Happy birthday to your girl and thanksgiving to the rest of the Cliffords. In lieu of a turkey (that's for the yankees, my great-grandmother would say - in French), I'm doing up some of Eula Mae's Seafood Gumbo.
> 
> I know - how unAmerican. :ss


Ain't nuthin unamerican bout some seafood gumbo, podna. C'est bon! :thumb:

I am *STUFFED*. Deep fried turkey (_baked_ turkey is for yankees  ) and all the trimmings, my mom's coconut pie, my sister's pumpkin cheesecake....and birthday cake :lol:

Royal Yacht in the MM Freehand to top off the evening.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Clifford, you think if I ask her real nice like your mom'd be willin' to ship me some o' that there coconut pie? Hmmmm? 

arty:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two bowls of Royal Yacht, pre-gumbo. More on deck for tonight, post-gumbo. 
Ah, my house is smelling REALLY good about now. T minus 20 minutes...


----------



## gahdzila

:hungry: My mom's coconut pie is legendary, Terry. Unfortunately, I doubt it would survive a trip cross country in a flat rate box.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> :hungry: My mom's coconut pie is legendary, Terry. Unfortunately, I doubt it would survive a trip cross country in a flat rate box.


Oh man, I love coconut pie. How long is the drive from San Antonio to your house, Clifford??? :biggrin:

I had a nice bowl of Red Ribbon before the feast, and my brother in law pulled out a few Cohibas for the post meal festivities. It was a good day!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Uh... I think I've got pumpkin pie leaking out of my navel.

But never fear - Royal Yacht to the rescue! p


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yeah me too......and baked not for Yankees. First year in 10 I have missed my dads citrus brine turkey nothing better imo. However I did have thanksgiving dinner with 300 other ex pats in the American church of Paris. Great night and have another turkey day on Sunday. You guys really need to get hot wine in the states only thing that Americans should add to thanksgiving. Hot wine is wine heated up with fruit in it cinnamon added and tons of vodka in it. Super tastey and dangerous.


----------



## MarkC

Just another work day for me; relaxing with a bowl of McClelland's No. 27. There's only about a bowl and a half left, and other than three cigars, this is all I've smoked since I opened the tin. I guess I'd better get more...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Since my belly did not, in fact, explode this evening, I thought I'd celebrate with a couple bowls of Irish Flake. The Savinelli Oscar has suddenly decided to smoke well this evening - still a wet smoker, but otherwise purring along just fine.

I feel a late night snack may be in order...


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I am *STUFFED*. Deep fried turkey (_baked_ turkey is for yankees


Yankees do "stewed" turkey usually. They cover it in the oven when they roast it and want it "moist". Disgusting. Roasted is the way I like it, but you almost never see it any more. The white meat should be almost crumbly well done, and the gravy a deep brown instead of dark yellow. "Stewed" turkey, the one with the aluminum foil or the covered roasting pan goes with underdone green beans and pale mashed potatoes that contain only half as much butter as required. "LOT'S of butter!" -- Julia Child. Fortunately, turkey dinner had none of these defects this year. :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Just got back from taking the family to Taos to see a movie. We saw The Life of Pi. It was excellent. I gotta go find the book now.


Time for some Royal Yacht in the bent acorn. Kat's hounddog Maverick will keep me company.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Well the restaurant folded and my last day will be Tuesday. Tomorrow I will be brainstorming ideas for a new job but for now I will sit on the porch with a new found friend my meer. I love pipe tobacco for its many nuances but perhaps my favorite is matching blends to my mood. I don't mean oh I am in the mood for sweet so ill smoke this but rather I am rather calm and serene right now so I am going to smoke fmotb. I love what the can says because I feel as though the description resonates with my being right now. "Smooth dark and calming like the waters of the bayou. A relaxing Balkan blend." Make it a great night fellas.


----------



## gahdzila

Hate to hear that, Dave. Got any prospects for something else yet?

I'm still stuck at work.....thinking about having some nightcap later.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Well I have a degree in I.t. And am a certified English teacher so plenty of ideas but I have to land a job with an American company or work for myself as I have no French work visa we are here for my wife's masters degree. But no actual prospects yet.


----------



## AStateJB

Puffing on the first bowl of Smaug and I couldn't be more pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> Well I have a degree in I.t. And am a certified English teacher so plenty of ideas but I have to land a job with an American company or work for myself as I have no French work visa we are here for my wife's masters degree. But no actual prospects yet.


Sorry to hear that brother - you've had a run of it, haven't you? Good on you for keeping your chin up. You are a great guy - I'm sure that you will fall up, not down!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Desertlifter said:


> Sorry to hear that brother - you've had a run of it, haven't you? Good on you for keeping your chin up. You are a great guy - I'm sure that you will fall up, not down!


Thanks man! Yeah all will be fine we planned on me not having a job and just watching the baby while we are here so having a job was a bonus of sorts. Ill find something!


----------



## rcruz1211

I enjoyed a nice mellow bowl of classic burly kake!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> Thanks man! Yeah all will be fine we planned on me not having a job and just watching the baby while we are here so having a job was a bonus of sorts. Ill find something!


Dave, I foresee more time to smoke in your near future! :biggrin:
Plus, playing with babies is more fun than work, in my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Dave, I foresee more time to smoke in your near future! :biggrin:
> Plus, playing with babies is more fun than work, in my opinion.


I could not agree more on both counts.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I just had two GIANT bowls of Royal Yacht in my dad's Fellini. They were, in a word, _yummy_.


















Anyone know anything about Fellini pipes? I've found almost nothing about them available online.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking my 2nd bowl of petersons holiday blend today


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> They cover it in the oven when they roast it and want it "moist". Disgusting.


Amen. I had one of those "moist" turkeys once. It kept triggering my gag reflex; I felt like I was eating raw meat.

Smoking an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto.

What? Hey, turnabout is fair play, right?


----------



## MarkC

Okay, back to the pipe. I finished off the tin of No. 27 yesterday, but I wasn't ready for the aged McClelland feast to end, so I popped the top on the tin of Virginia Woods from 2006 that I got from R.J. Puffs in the tobacco lottery earlier in the year. Nothing coy about this smoke; half a bowl in, and I'm ready to order more!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Need to try that one too. They don't get s much attention as the frogs do in that series.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had my last bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake on the way to work this morning. 

:-(

I can't wait for the pound I ordered to arrive!


----------



## Dr. Plume

On a Balkan kick right now. Action shot for ya all.







have a great night guys!


----------



## steinr1

GH Curly Cut with 1/4 by volume Dunhill Navy Rolls added in my old Alco.

I'll be moving on to Louisiana Flake in some pipe or other later.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Yankees do "stewed" turkey usually. They cover it in the oven when they roast it and want it "moist". Disgusting. Roasted is the way I like it, but you almost never see it any more. The white meat should be almost crumbly well done, and the gravy a deep brown instead of dark yellow. "Stewed" turkey, the one with the aluminum foil or the covered roasting pan goes with underdone green beans and pale mashed potatoes that contain only half as much butter as required. "LOT'S of butter!" -- Julia Child. Fortunately, turkey dinner had none of these defects this year. :smile:


First, my moist turkey is to die for. Enough sweet-cream, unsalted, sage-butter to kill an elephant stuck under the skin while roasting keeps the outside crispy and the inside perfect. Dry Turkey is for Jive Turkeys.

My blanched green beans with fresh garlic would make you weep. So would my roasted brussel sprouts.

The butter & fresh farm cream in my real mashed potatoes would kill a second elephant. Hope you like them slightly lumpy because I want to know that I'm eating potatoes, not chemically-bonded potato-like ingredients. Locally sourced heirloom or go home!

As far as gravy goes - dark yellow is a result of using the actual turkey drippings. Brown gravy is beef gravy, good for meatloaf but turkey ain't meatloaf.

Next you'll tell me that the carrots shouldn't be cooked in turkey drippings with a touch of cinnamon added, and stuffing can't have the holy trinity (celery, onion, green pepper) in it.

Jim, your war on Thanksgiving must come to an end!


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> Amen. I had one of those "moist" turkeys once. It kept triggering my gag reflex; I felt like I was eating raw meat.


I'm going to freak out if you tell me that you like your NY Strips cooked beyond medium-rare.

:lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm with Andrew on the above two posts, particularly regarding the brussel sprouts. Of course, that might not mean much coming from me, who made seafood gumbo for Thanksgiving...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Me too. How I brine mine to get a moist roasted turkey the best of both worlds.


----------



## szyzk

Dr. Plume said:


> Me too. How I brine mine to get a moist roasted turkey the best of both worlds.


When I have time, brining (both turkey and chicken) is the only way to go!


----------



## jphank

Bullseye Flake, yummmmmmm!


----------



## zx7rider

Just tried my first bowl of peterson irish oak. Definitely going on the "will buy again" list. Very nice, woody and sweet. Went very well with my glass of John Powers Irish Whiskey.


----------



## gahdzila

zx7rider said:


> Just tried my first bowl of peterson irish oak. Definitely going on the "will buy again" list. Very nice, woody and sweet. Went very well with my glass of John Powers Irish Whiskey.


Oh, yeah! IO is good stuff! It took a little while for me to warm up to it, but once I did, I couldn't get enough of it.

I'm having some Billy Budd in a cob. I've really been craving Latakia lately, and BB is hitting the spot.


----------



## DanR

Sitting by the fire pit, enjoying a bowl of Holiday Spirit.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm with Andrew on the above two posts, particularly regarding the brussel sprouts. Of course, that might not mean much coming from me, who made seafood gumbo for Thanksgiving...


Brussel sprouts are good!

Oyster casserole for Thanksgiving for me....


----------



## MarkC

Virginia Woods. I swear, Maybe my tastes took a sudden change and I've become a McClelland junkie, but this is some _serious_ stuff. Reminds me slightly of Blackwoods Flake, but with more subtlety and complexity.


----------



## Dr. Plume

zx7rider said:


> Just tried my first bowl of peterson irish oak. Definitely going on the "will buy again" list. Very nice, woody and sweet. Went very well with my glass of John Powers Irish Whiskey.


That's it I am going to go pick a tin up tomorrow now.


----------



## steinr1

szyzk said:


> When I have time, brining (both turkey and chicken) is the only way to go!


All a bit off thread (love it), but clearly a kettle barbecue is the tool of choice for either. Christmas (Turkey Day in the UK) often has me out in the snow operating one.

Turkey is, IMHO, eaten mostly for the tradition rather than enjoyment. Difficult to cook correctly (modern breeds are the wrong shape to cook in any manner - too much breast) and just not THAT good. "Ridiculous in life; inedible in death" - Cassandra (Daily Mail columnist in the 40s-60s). Try to get the book of his collected memoirs under the eponymous title. Very funny indeed.


----------



## steinr1

Although my Vitamin N craving is largely satisfied by the amount of SG Chocolate Snuff I've been shoveling up my nose this morning, I'll choke down a bowl of Louisiana Flake in my Alco. The casing should go great with the snuff.

(It's only about 1:30 pm here - damn these awkward time zones. We should stick strictly to UTC timings in future.)


----------



## AStateJB

MarkC said:


> Virginia Woods. I swear, Maybe my tastes took a sudden change and I've become a McClelland junkie, but this is some _serious_ stuff. Reminds me slightly of Blackwoods Flake, but with more subtlety and complexity.


Nothing wrong with that. I don't think I've ever smoked a bad McClelland...


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked some navy mixture in a new mm cob last night, no bad.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> (It's only about 1:30 pm here - damn these awkward time zones. We should stick strictly to UTC timings in future.)


It's always tonight somewhere, Robert.


----------



## scopawl

I'm breaking in a new MM cherry hardwood pipe that I bought online recently. I've read mixed things about them, ranging from them being totally unsmokable to being nice little pipes for the price.
I'll admit that my first bowl in it had a bit of a "varnish-y" taste, but it was bearable.
I've been putting as much SWR through it as I can handle to try and build up a little cake in there, but quite honestly, I think the backlash these pipes get is a little over the top and I'm sure it can only improve with a bit of cake!


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Flake in a hideous orange and gold Jima.

I've banged on about these pipes before. They may look terrible but they smoke perfectly every time. Everyone should try one once - if they can bear the derision rightly heaped on their appearance.


----------



## 36Bones

Chocolate Flake in the baby Kaywoodie and some homebrew black ale.


----------



## steinr1

All the banter on aromatics on another thread has inspired me to go for some Peterson's Luxury Mixture (Blend?) in a Barling meerschaum. i used to smoke a lot of this but haven't touched it in over a year. The top notes have faded a bit; let's see what's left of it.

View attachment 73310


----------



## mcgreggor57

Virginia Woods in my MM Pride while hanging the Christmas lights from the gutters. A pipe and a ladder = major clench from me. Thankfully the temps rose about 20 degrees into the mid 50's from yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Was doing doing a Sherlock read along with some petersons Sherlock but ended early because of a headache.


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting on my porch enjoying a bowl of penzance in my country gentleman. I do believe that this blend is the essence of fall (for me anyways  ). Just amazing.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

C&D Star of the East in a Comoy Tradition 133.


Comoy's Tradition 133_10.26.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## AStateJB

Frog Morton's Cellar in a 2012 Pete St. Patrick's Rodesian Fishtail. I LOVE this stuff! The wife however says it smells "gross". :lol:

Here's me doing my Latakius impression.


----------



## gahdzila

You forgot your hat, Josh :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


> You forgot your hat, Josh :lol:


Dang! I knew I forgot something. I was more worried about strategically placing the bowl of the pipe to cover the pile of laundry in the background. :lol:


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Dunhill Flake in a hideous orange and gold Jima.
> 
> I've banged on about these pipes before. They may look terrible but they smoke perfectly every time. Everyone should try one once - if they can bear the derision rightly heaped on their appearance.


I had to google Jima pipes; never heard of them. Looks like a steampunk version of a Falcon. I want one!

Virginia Woods again tonight; I promise I'll smoke something else soon!


----------



## Baron_Null

Two bowls of B&M "Imperial" in my MM Mini, followed by a bowl of MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake in the same pipe.

Considering I smoked earlier in the very same pipe, I may need to give the pipe a rest for a day or two. After that, I'll go straight back to abusing it, of course.


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> I had to google Jima pipes; never heard of them. Looks like a steampunk version of a Falcon. I want one!


They are very cheap on eBay if you wait for the right one - i.e. the good one that no-one else is bidding on. I have several ranging from unused (as yet...) to usable but a bit hacked up. None cost more than about $15 delivered. I'd pay more for a good *velour* one. I kid you not. I've seen them go for much more, not worth it IMHO. Play the waiting game. Luckily, the high degree of ugliness they possess is matched by the high quality of their smoking properties. Everything about them just works. I was stunned when I used one for the first time. If "mechanics" were the only pleasure involved in smoking it would be the only pipe that any of us should consider.

But they are damned ugly.


----------



## steinr1

Black Bogie in the tiny Yeco Junior.


----------



## Hambone1

Boswell Christmas Cookie in a Savinelli Alligator


----------



## Dr. Plume

Full bowl of Christmas cheer 2012 and a good helping of beer. Can't ask for much more than that. I thought this tobacco was ok when I smoked it out of the generals but out of the meer it was exceptional. The tobacco is really oily not so much wet rubbed it out smoked it immediately and the meer did the rest to those excess oils and moisture.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Some PA in the CG while watching pipe carving videos on Youtube. I'm certainly learning a lot and am looking forward to the first of the year contest,


----------



## AStateJB

I'm back on track with my LOTR Smoke-along! 

Tonight, Old Toby in my Savinelli churchwarden.


----------



## Tasiac

A cooler, slightly rainy night so far. Going to mix the luxury twist flake and the bullseye and see how it smokes in the meer while I think of what blend to try next.


----------



## AStateJB

H&H Anniversary Kake. Good stuff!!! Definitely one of my favorite VAPers so far.


----------



## Shemp75

had another bowl of KK in a CG last night. I see no reason to smoke anything else. ipe:


----------



## szyzk

AStateJB said:


> H&H Anniversary Kake. Good stuff!!! Definitely one of my favorite VAPers so far.


+1. I think it's safe to say AK is my favorite VAPER.


----------



## AStateJB

szyzk said:


> +1. I think it's safe to say AK is my favorite VAPER.


smokingpipes has 8oz. tins for $19.01 and free shipping on orders over $50 right now...


----------



## szyzk

AStateJB said:


> smokingpipes has 8oz. tins for $19.01 and free shipping on orders over $50 right now...


Great deal! I would bite but I have a few pounds in storage already, and some smaller jars ready for opening when I need my fix.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shemp75 said:


> had another bowl of KK in a CG last night. I see no reason to smoke anything else. ipe:


Exactly! This is me about every third or fourth week. Easiest smoke on the planet, probably.


----------



## MarkC

AStateJB said:


> smokingpipes has 8oz. tins for $19.01 and free shipping on orders over $50 right now...


Pfffft...forget the 8 oz tin; go for about five pounds of bulk, a few large mason jars... 

Smoking a bowl of Opening Night in a Cavichhi rusticated Dublin.


----------



## AStateJB

szyzk said:


> Great deal! I would bite but I have a few pounds in storage already, and some smaller jars ready for opening when I need my fix.





MarkC said:


> Pfffft...forget the 8 oz tin; go for about five pounds of bulk, a few large mason jars...
> 
> Smoking a bowl of Opening Night in a Cavichhi rusticated Dublin.


I bit. What can I say? I'm a sucker for great baccy at a great price!


----------



## Salty

Ha, funny, I just logged on after lighting up a bowl of AK in my newly broken in Savinelli Sistina. Very nice!


----------



## Goatmilk

AStateJB said:


> smokingpipes has 8oz. tins for $19.01 and free shipping on orders over $50 right now...


P&C has the 8oz tins for $14.95


----------



## laloin

lol 5 lbs of AK Mark how long would that last you?? a lifetime I think


----------



## The Mad Professor

I do love me some AK. I'm aging a pound right now...need to buy some more to puff on in the meantime. What's weird is that at P&C the tins are cheaper than the bulk... :ask:

Having the good stuff tonight -- FVF in my Marxman tonight on the way home from class.


----------



## MarkC

Easily, but then it's not my thing. Five pounds of HOTW I wouldn't bet on!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yeah p and c sells it cheaper but its blended for them. One oof my favs too. I have gone through with giving a couple of samples of course too an 8 oz can this month only have a little left so I am ordering another can.


----------



## AStateJB

Goatmilk said:


> P&C has the 8oz tins for $14.95


That's an awesome price! Oh well, I more than made up the difference with the free shipping.


----------



## MarkC

Closing out my smoking day with a bowl of Caravan in an Altinok meer.


----------



## freestoke

Goatmilk said:


> P&C has the 8oz tins for $14.95


:shock: Less than $2 per ounce! Wow. out: For NY residents, that works out to $149.50 per gram I think. out:

Whatever, let's see some of you guys on the review thread! AK is the December TotM! :tu


----------



## AStateJB

freestoke said:


> Whatever, let's see some of you guys in the review thread! AK is the December TotM! :tu


I look forward to reading the reviews. Heck, I might even throw in my noobish take on it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Been breaking in a new cob with some Tambo the past few days, can't wait until this stage is over.


----------



## AStateJB

commonsenseman said:


> Been breaking in a new cob with some Tambo the past few days, can't wait until this stage is over.


Any particular reason for the Tambo break in?


----------



## freestoke

AStateJB said:


> Any particular reason for the Tambo break in?


He's trying to reach Mark Twain black for his cob in record time.


----------



## commonsenseman

AStateJB said:


> Any particular reason for the Tambo break in?





freestoke said:


> He's trying to reach Mark Twain black for his cob in record time.


Actually, pretty much. I'm just trying to get this sucker broken in asap, so I can get straight to the enjoyment phase.


----------



## mcgreggor57

The last of my Tambo sample (thanks Clifford!) tonight while in vherf. Decided honey bourbon was the sweetness I needed after that bowl LOL


----------



## 36Bones

Been a long day. Chicken 'n dumplings for dinner and a bowl of McB's Virgina Flake in the Alpha Cremlin. Man, I'm stuffed to the gills.


----------



## 36Bones

freestoke said:


> He's trying to reach Mark Twain black for his cob in record time.


:biglaugh:


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> Been a long day. Chicken 'n dumplings for dinner and a bowl of McB's Virgina Flake in the Alpha Cremlin. Man, I'm stuffed to the gills.


That sounds like a GREAT night! I'll be firing up some McClelland Blue Mountain as soon as I finish this Room 101 OSOK.


----------



## MarkC

Virginia Woods. I hereby proclaim this blend to be required for any Virginia lover! Or at least highly recommended.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yep still need to try it. Is it that good without any age on it?


----------



## Andrewdk

Long day with the kids. Having some rubbed out LNF in a no name author.


----------



## MarkC

Dr. Plume said:


> Yep still need to try it. Is it that good without any age on it?


I have no idea; this is the first tin I've had, and it's six years old. In all honesty, I'm not a big fan of young McClellands blends. As far as I'm conerned, while aging is great and recommended for any Virginia, it's pretty much required for McClelland.


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> I have no idea; this is the first tin I've had, and it's six years old. In all honesty, I'm not a big fan of young McClellands blends. As far as I'm conerned, while aging is great and recommended for any Virginia, it's pretty much required for McClelland.


Well just bought a tin thanks for the incouragement


----------



## MarkC

Dr. Plume said:


> Well just bought a tin thanks for the incouragement


Hang on to it; I'll send you a bit of this old stuff to sample. It was a 100gm tin, so there's still plenty.


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> Hang on to it; I'll send you a bit of this old stuff to sample. It was a 100gm tin, so there's still plenty.


Dang! What a nice guesture! To be honest I have never smoked anything with more than a year of aging on it. Part of the problem with getting out of piping and back in. Wow


----------



## Dr. Plume

Also I had you guessed it anni kake in a cob in the rain.


----------



## 36Bones

Wife brought chopped brisket home. Big sandwich and Anni Kake in the Diplomat. Yum, Yum!!


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of Bulleye. Smoked in my Amphora bend bulldog. Was a great smoke but the previous owner smoked english blends in the bowl and I was tasting Virginias and english yuck.
gonna take a few bowls of some HB to get rid of the english ghosts


----------



## AStateJB

Some Longbottom Leaf to celebrate Gandalf's fireworks.


----------



## gahdzila

Good evening, gents! PUI should be as illegal as DUI.....but I'm posting tonight anyway! :martini:

My friend and I went out and had some wings and beer at Hooters, followed by some more beer:beerchug: and some fine tobacco at his place. He's a cigar guy, and a bachelor....which means we could sit inside his living room and chat and smoke in comfort. Very nice. Blue Moon draft at Hooters, a Sam Adams Winter Lager and a Sierra Nevada Porter at his place (a New Orleans Cigar Factory Número Dos for him, Royal Yacht in the 4 dot yachtsman for me). I'm home now with a Guiness Extra Stout and the last few remnants of Walnut with a little 5 Brothers in a cob...sitting outside shivering :smow:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gahdzila said:


> Good evening, gents! PUI should be as illegal as DUI.....but I'm posting tonight anyway! :martini:
> 
> My friend and I went out and had some wings and beer at Hooters, followed by some more beer:beerchug: and some fine tobacco at his place. He's a cigar guy, and a bachelor....which means we could sit inside his living room and chat and smoke in comfort. Very nice. Blue Moon draft at Hooters, a Sam Adams Winter Lager and a Sierra Nevada Porter at his place (a New Orleans Cigar Factory Número Dos for him, Royal Yacht in the 4 dot yachtsman for me). I'm home now with a Guiness Extra Stout and the last few remnants of Walnut with a little 5 Brothers in a cob...sitting outside shivering :smow:


Clifford! The stoic bravery and endurance of a true BOTL!:smow:


----------



## MarkC

Dr. Plume said:


> To be honest I have never smoked anything with more than a year of aging on it. Part of the problem with getting out of piping and back in.


I hear that. I can't help thinking sometimes that it would have been cool to have kept a few tins (or at least my pipes!) from back in the seventies when I smoked the first time. Of course, if I'm honest with myself, I know that my choice of tobaccos wasn't that great the first time around. The pipes would be nice, though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just finished some Ennerdale shake (the remains from another round of snuff making) mixed with about an equal part Five Brothers. 
I'm up.

p


----------



## Baron_Null

Several bowls of B&M Imperial (Burley, cavendish, and latakia, if I remember correctly) in my MM Mini.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie in my large Freehand Anton Manger followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in my newly acquired Freehand McLintock 12 King Cole.p As usual I was digging thru my stash and came up with Old Gowrie and it was absolutely delicious; I had forgotten how good this tobacco was. I followed this up with my old standby Stonehaven; I always seem to get a slight taste of raisins.:yo: My Stonehaven is more than 2 years old and it was so very delicious; I wish I had some of that really old Stonehaven locked in Mr. Moo's celler.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and life is so good!:drinking:


----------



## steinr1

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie in my large Freehand Anton Manger followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in my newly acquired Freehand McLintock 12 King Cole.p As usual I was digging thru my stash and *came up with Old Gowrie and it was absolutely delicious; I had forgotten how good this tobacco was*. I followed this up with my old standby Stonehaven; I always seem to get a slight taste of raisins.:yo: My Stonehaven is more than 2 years old and it was so very delicious; I wish I had some of that really old Stonehaven locked in Mr. Moo's celler.:nod: I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and life is so good!:drinking:


So very agreed. Old Gowrie is one of my (very few) staples. In fact, I've got a jar of some sitting 1 ft from my left elbow. Hmmmm...

Old Gowrie in a Barling's Make EL Billiard.


----------



## Longer ash

working on my davidoff medallion flake and yes thats my bf tv deal i got 179 for a 40 inch was not bad but doing it from the comforts of home.......priceless  thanks amazon


----------



## steinr1

Condor Long-Cut in a heavy 1940s Eugene Ropp Billiard. 

A classic tobacco with so much more than you expect from what is essentially a supermarket OTC brand.


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> I hear that. I can't help thinking sometimes that it would have been cool to have kept a few tins (or at least my pipes!) from back in the seventies when I smoked the first time. Of course, if I'm honest with myself, I know that my choice of tobaccos wasn't that great the first time around. The pipes would be nice, though.


A pouch of Edgeworth Sliced from the 1990s got me back into pipes only a few years ago. It was magnificent. Then I found out that it was no longer made. Damn!


----------



## 36Bones

McB Virginia Flake in the Savinelli and some Tazo Chai tea.


----------



## Baron_Null

MM Mini Cob of B&M Santa Fe #3 (BLWB?) with Arizona Sweet Tea, as I am a complex man with complex tastes.


----------



## nikonnut

Just unwinding with the country gentleman, Dunhills nightcap, and the hobbit.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Cob and anni kake!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bob's Chocolate Flake in the dedicated Hilson Dublin.


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> Condor Long-Cut in a heavy 1940s Eugene Ropp Billiard.
> 
> A classic tobacco with so much more than you expect from what is essentially a supermarket OTC brand.


Just saw this. Condor IS a classic, and the quality is light years ahead of what's offered as OTCs here.

I have a pouch or two upstairs... Love the stuff!


----------



## AStateJB

After a rather disappointing 5 Vegas AAA I'm finishing my night with never disappointing Stonehaven!


----------



## freestoke

A musketball of Reiner LGF in the Mayfair. Haven't started the Mayfair in weeks. Super pipe.


----------



## laloin

going to my old stand by. bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr "G" straight billard. LNF never fails me


----------



## MarkC

Virginia Woods in a Cavicchi rusticated billiard.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sheez, what a busy day. I hate missing out on all the great posting going on.

Last bowl of the night - more Royal Yacht. I love this stuff more with every bowl.


----------



## steinr1

szyzk said:


> Just saw this. Condor IS a classic, and the quality is light years ahead of what's offered as OTCs here.
> 
> I have a pouch or two upstairs... Love the stuff!


Probably also the easiest smoking flake tobacco I know. Stuff in your pipe with little care and light. Works every time. Just remember to avoid the RR variants which simply suck in comparison.

You shouldn't berate the US OTCs, though. They are available, it seems, quite widely which isn't the case here. Only the biggest supermarkets have them and very few independent tobacconists carry any pipe tobacco at all. As the last of the "owd duffers" die off it will be a thing that can only be had at specialist outlets, usually internet.

Available as "OTC" in the UK are:

Ogdens (??) Gold Block - Acceptable, though deeply dull.
Benson and Hedges Mellow Virginia - Ghastly, simply ghastly.
Clan - Horrid overbearing aromatic; loved by many. They are wrong.
St. Bruno Flake - The flake is very good - a classic - but too much nicotine for me. 
St. Bruno RR - As usual the RR is a pale shadow of the real thing.
Condor Long-Cut - The one saving grace. A high quality traditional flake. EVERYONE should smoke this.
Condor RR - Why smoke this when the Long-Cut exists?

And that is pretty much your lot. At best.


----------



## steinr1

Condor Long-Cut in a 1940s Eugene Ropp Billiard. I reserve this pipe for Condor - it does leave it's ghost behind, but not as much or in the same way as some of the aromatics or Latakia blends. I've no idea what is in Condor - and I don't care. But I bet I'll now be unable to resist looking it up...


----------



## Salty

STM in my MM.


----------



## steinr1

More Condor Long-Cut was smoked and so that pipe needs to be retired for a while.

On to...

Ennerdale Flake in its dedicated meerschaum.

btw - I've seen a couple of posters who said that they were using meerschaums for blends that left a ghost. Is this a common practice? My experience is that meerschaum holds a ghost as well (badly?) as a briar. The pipe I use for Ennerdale was chosen because it already held the ghost of that blend. And that, after obvious years of laying neglected before I obtained and restored it. And tried to smoke it out. And tried to bake it out. All to no effect.

I've had an RG bump today. Firstly thanks. Secondly, how can I find who did this so I can reply properly? I saw the comment originally in the notification, but my memory... I'm simply too old and stupid to be messing about on computers. Despite that being my line of business. Hopefully the bumper will see this in any case...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hmm. My meer is new and hasn't been neglected so I don't know. I have never smoked ennerdale either so I don't know. But I do smoke both aro and English out of it and have never noticed a ghost at all probably about 9 bowls through it all different tobaccos all of which I have had before so I think I would notice if it ghosted. Then again maybe not. Just pure clarity of whatever I was smoking. I was always told it is very hard and rare for a meer to ghost.


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> More Condor Long-Cut was smoked and so that pipe needs to be retired for a while.
> 
> On to...
> 
> Ennerdale Flake in its dedicated meerschaum.
> 
> btw - I've seen a couple of posters who said that they were using meerschaums for blends that left a ghost. Is this a common practice? My experience is that meerschaum holds a ghost as well (badly?) as a briar. The pipe I use for Ennerdale was chosen because it already held the ghost of that blend. And that, after obvious years of laying neglected before I obtained and restored it. And tried to smoke it out. And tried to bake it out. All to no effect.
> 
> I've had an RG bump today. Firstly thanks. Secondly, how can I find who did this so I can reply properly? I saw the comment originally in the notification, but my memory... I'm simply too old and stupid to be messing about on computers. Despite that being my line of business. Hopefully the bumper will see this in any case...


@steinr1: Go to the top of the page and click on settings. Scroll down and it will tell you in latest to oldest order, who bumped you and their comment as to why.


----------



## AStateJB

Bald Headed Teacher in the Diplomat again. Pretty good stuff IF you can find the right rhythm... Seems to burn really hot though.


----------



## steinr1

The Ennerdale has done its job and provided a transition from the relatively heavy Condor of earlier today.

I'll finish the night with as much Dunhill Flake as I please in a Ropp Meerschaum. A really rare beast - I've only ever this seen one and never heard of any other - and very attractive to boot (I think).

View attachment 73525


(Poor photo, though)


----------



## Dr. Plume

Irish oak in a cob. I do see why you like it Clifford.


----------



## FiveStar

Having a big bowl of Dark Birdseye in a dedicated Radice chubby billiard. HEAVEN, with the FlyingDog pearl Necklace Oyster stout.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> I'll finish the night with as much Dunhill Flake as I please in a Ropp Meerschaum. A really rare beast - I've only ever this seen one and never heard of any other - and very attractive to boot (I think).


Very nice pipe - but so white! Where's the coloring? You better smoke a lot of the Dunhill Flake tonight, and try to catch up! 
:tongue:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Very nice pipe - but so white! Where's the coloring? You better smoke a lot of the Dunhill Flake tonight, and try to catch up!
> :tongue:


Point well taken. I must try harder.


----------



## johnmoss

MacB HH Old Dark Fired in my Peterson Aran ...I'm smitten with this stuff!


----------



## AStateJB

Tonight I'm starting the break-in on my new Nording Freehand with some Half & Half. I think I'm gonna need a tub of Half & Half. The bowl on this thing is MASSIVE!

The pic doesn't show it very well, but the sides of the bowl have a cool flame grain and the top is burl.  Stevi (my wife) made an excellent choice!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Fm in a cob nice pipe man!


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> Fm in a cob nice pipe man!


Thanks. I'm lovin it!


----------



## Dr. Plume

My friend just got his nording freehand in today and man do they look sweet. But alas my pad is satisfied for now. Spent too much already


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> My friend just got his nording freehand in today and man do they look sweet. But alas my pad is satisfied for now. Spent too much already


I have determined that my PAD is insatiable... For evidence I will present another picture in this thread very soon. :lol:


----------



## Baron_Null

Today's earlier incident (in which I accidentally blew smoke in my friend's face, and he complemented me on the smell of my tobacco) has spurred me to start trying blends that have an excellent room-note.

I've already tried CBW, and I'm fairly certain what I got complemented on was BLWB (b&m blend, so I don't know exactly which bulk blend it is), so on my list was other CB varieties (picked up CB Gold), Creme Brulee (picked some up at a different B&M), Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, and Butternut Burley.

Creme Brulee in a new MM Mini Cob. Pretty good tasting, not a lot of bite, and of average difficulty to keep lit, but WOW! That room note is amazing!

Maybe I should make a thread on this... :hmm:


----------



## gahdzila

Nightcap on the black DG Big Pipe dublin. Fantastic!



AStateJB said:


> Tonight I'm starting the break-in on my new Nording Freehand


Gorgeous pipe, Josh!



johnmoss said:


> MacB HH Old Dark Fired in my Peterson Aran ...I'm smitten with this stuff!


Someone (probably you, but I'm not sure) mentioned this blend in another thread...or maybe it was earlier in this thread. I seem to remember them saying it was similar to IF, which I love. Anyway, I checked it out on tobaccoreviews and it sounds pretty good, so I just ordered a tin from 4Noggins. Looking forward to trying it!



Dr. Plume said:


> Irish oak in a cob. I do see why you like it Clifford.


And I *should* have ordered more of this...but I hit the free shipping mark and decided to back down  Someone (was it Nick?) said that IO is what Escudo and St James Flake want to be when they grow up, and I think that's a pretty accurate description!


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


> Gorgeous pipe, Josh!


Thank you, sir! :yo:


----------



## Machurtado

Smoking some boswell's Christmas cookie in my newest meer


----------



## Desertlifter

AStateJB said:


> I have determined that my PAD is insatiable... For evidence I will present another picture in this thread very soon. :lol:


PAD is never satisfied. It only goes into remission.


----------



## Longer ash

just smoked a bowl of Peterson Irish Flake


----------



## commonsenseman

ABF in a Sav 320 tonight.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> Thank you, sir! :yo:


 At the gas station yesterday a guy pulls up while I'm filling the tank, and I lean into his window and ask, "Excuse me, but is that a Nording Freehand you're smoking?" He answered back, "Why, yes. Yes it is!"

It was a rare cool moment for me.

p


----------



## Andrewdk

OmGonna be a long night with a politics essay to write. Fortifying myself with a PA Brown Irish twistcombo.


----------



## steinr1

AStateJB said:


> Tonight I'm starting the break-in on my new Nording Freehand with some Half & Half. I think I'm gonna need a tub of Half & Half. The bowl on this thing is MASSIVE!
> 
> The pic doesn't show it very well, but the sides of the bowl have a cool flame grain and the top is burl.  Stevi (my wife) made an excellent choice!


Despite my comments on another thread about this pipe - I love the way the carver has turned the briar's "flaws" into "features". And I must admit to having one freehand myself (A Ropp "factory freehand", I think - not sure how "free" these are.). I love to look at and handle it, but, to my shame, I have never smoked it. The "joys" of obsessive collecting...


----------



## steinr1

I'm struggling to find the way that you delete previously uploaded pictures in the "Manage Attachments" area. I'm running out of space. Any advice is appreciated...

Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Versailles "freehand". I've shamed myself into its first use.


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> I'm struggling to find the way that you delete previously uploaded pictures in the "Manage Attachments" area. I'm running out of space. Any advice is appreciated...
> 
> Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Versailles "freehand". I've shamed myself into its first use.


Sign up for an account with imageshack.us, upload your photos there, and then just link to the photos using the url they provide you. Much easier, pretty much unlimited space, and they show up immediately in your posts as opposed to sometimes not showing up.


----------



## Salty

Erinmore in the Tsuge! Dried pineapple like my mom used to make me eat instead of candy in the 70's...in a good way


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> I'm struggling to find the way that you delete previously uploaded pictures in the "Manage Attachments" area. I'm running out of space. Any advice is appreciated...
> 
> Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Versailles "freehand". I've shamed myself into its first use.


The Ropp "freehand" was not worth the wait. Smokes pretty well for a freshly restored pipe, but I just didn't like the way it sat in my hand. Won't be being used again...

Louisiana Flake in a pre-transition Barling's Make EL Billiard to make up for the wasted time.


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> Sign up for an account with imageshack.us, upload your photos there, and then just link to the photos using the url they provide you. Much easier, pretty much unlimited space, and they show up immediately in your posts as opposed to sometimes not showing up.


Ditto this. Same thing with photobucket.com.


----------



## AStateJB

AStateJB said:


> I have determined that my PAD is insatiable... For evidence I will present another picture in this thread very soon. :lol:


As promised...

Another break-in smoke tonight. Cube Cut Burley in my new Savinelli Trevi Rustic (111 KS)


----------



## gahdzila

Nothing special tonight, just cleaning up the paper plate. A dried out mixture of a few crumbs pf everything from earlier - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish, PA, Middleton's Apple, and GH Sweet Rum Twist. I guess I've been busy today! It wasn't quite enough to fill the MM Freehand, so it got a dash of SWR aro as well. Pretty good! ipe:


----------



## nikonnut

Finished fixing my car and a young ladies computer so I shall now reward myself with some OGS :lol:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Smoked the last of my Stonehaven (thanks mikebjrtx) in my CAO Ismet Bekler Meer.


----------



## DanR

MontyTheMooch said:


> Smoked the last of my Stonehaven (thanks mikebjrtx) in my CAO Ismet Bekler Meer.


Just lit up a flake and a half of Stonehaven myself. I'm in Miami on business and the weather is great for sitting outside and relaxing.


----------



## Longer ash

had my first bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced very nice smoke


----------



## MarkC

More Virginia Woods. Next up: Caravan.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Snowed beautiful here in Strasbourg today. On train with family back to Paris and its supposed to snow tomorrow. Going to hit anni kake up in the meer.


----------



## 36Bones

MontyTheMooch said:


> Smoked the last of my Stonehaven (thanks mikebjrtx)


:bawling:


----------



## Shemp75

Smoking Some Royal Yacht in my newly acquired Peterson System pipe (Thanks Terry!!)


----------



## Salty

That is a beautiful Peterson Shemp.

Still smoking Erinmore, out of _my_ Peterson this time. I did have a wonderful bowl of AK for dinner as well.


----------



## steinr1

Finishing off the night (not long before I'd need to post this as a morning smoke) with Black Bogie in a tiny Yeco Junior. Just a thimble-full.


----------



## nikonnut

About to finish the last of my St. James flake in my Tsuge.


----------



## Baron_Null

Carter Hall, followed by a bowl of Prince Albert, and another bowl of Prince Albert, and yet another bowl of Prince Albert. All in my MM Mini Cob, so it's probably been the equivalent to a bowl and a half of tobacco overall for the night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Irish Flake in my dad's McIntosch Royal Indian, which turns out to be not a bad flake pipe. Delicious - makes me want to order some, with a little University Flake for some variety.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shemp75 said:


> Smoking Some Royal Yacht in my newly acquired Peterson System pipe (Thanks Terry!!)


The 'baccy looks good, and the Peterson ever better. I hope is smokes well for you, Shemp - apart from the size, it's a very nice pipe.


----------



## MarkC

Caravan in my meer. I think this puppy needs deep cleaning again. I tell you, if briars needed cleaning as often as meers, I'd smoke a lot less...


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> Caravan in my meer. I think this puppy needs deep cleaning again. I tell you, if briars needed cleaning as often as meers, I'd smoke a lot less...


How often and what do you do to clean your meer?


----------



## commonsenseman

Had one of my favorite smokes last night, while playing my favorite game.

A mix of half Tambo, half Half-n-Half, while playing Hitman Absolution.

I think I'll call that blend "Half-n-Half-n-Half".


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice, Jeff. Last night I mixed Half-n-Half with Five Brothers, calling it, of course, Two-and-a-Half Brothers.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Nice, Jeff. Last night I mixed Half-n-Half with Five Brothers, calling it, of course, Two-and-a-Half Brothers.


They say that great minds think alike :wink:


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> They say that great minds think alike :wink:


I'm with that. Now, whether that actually applies to us is a prospect that might legitimately be questioned. . . :tongue:


----------



## MarkC

Dr. Plume said:


> How often and what do you do to clean your meer?


I haven't kept track of how often, I just do it when the tobacco starts tasting a bit off and rough. All I do is swab out the shaft with an alcohol soaked pipe cleaner. I've heard some say you shouldn't use alcohol on a meer, but I know people who have smoked 'em for years that do it, so I went with it. Then I clean the bowl out the best I can. Not that involved, I guess, but I'm lazy!

By the way, the Virginia Woods went out today; I forgot that you were in France and I actually had to go to the post office!


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> I haven't kept track of how often, I just do it when the tobacco starts tasting a bit off and rough. All I do is swab out the shaft with an alcohol soaked pipe cleaner. I've heard some say you shouldn't use alcohol on a meer, but I know people who have smoked 'em for years that do it, so I went with it. Then I clean the bowl out the best I can. Not that involved, I guess, but I'm lazy!
> 
> By the way, the Virginia Woods went out today; I forgot that you were in France and I actually had to go to the post office!


Thanks a lot! Really looking forward to smoking something with age on it for once. Yep I am here across the world for now. Though I do miss the states sometimes. Yeah I had heard cleaning a meer with anything less than 50 percent is fine. I have been using scotch on mine quite frequently.


----------



## steinr1

commonsenseman said:


> They say that great minds think alike :wink:


However, completion of that particular bon mot rather changes the sense of it... (and I'm sure wouldn't apply here.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> However, completion of that particular bon mot rather changes the sense of it... (and I'm sure wouldn't apply here.)


Robert, I think the "fools seldom differ" part is found in British English only. At least, I never heard it growin' up in the great State of Texas! :cb


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Robert, I think the "fools seldom differ" part is found in British English only. At least, I never heard it growin' up in the great State of Texas! :cb


Which is a whole nother country, but I never heard ending the US, either. oke:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Which is a whole nother country, but I never heard ending the US, either. oke:


Well, Jim - I was first going to type it as "The Republic of Texas". But we might not want to bring up that old history here, not with you bein' a yank, and a dang foreigner present on this thread, and all...

:cb

And what say you watch for those typos, my friend. You're making about as much sense as a red ant in a hot skillet...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, Jim - I was first going to type it as "The Republic of Texas". But we might not want to bring up that old history here, not with you bein' a yank, and a dang foreigner present on this thread, and all...
> 
> :cb
> 
> And what say you watch for those typos, my friend. You're making about as much sense as a red ant in a hot skillet...


gack. What the hell happened there!? The "the" and "in" keys on my keyboard must have stuck. :frusty:

Okay. I was born in Virginia and went to UVa, William and Mary and Old Dominion. I lived in Hilton Village, Va, until I was 11. My whole family, on every side, was born in Texas. I have lived in Dallas, Atlanta, and Biloxi. I may live up here in this BBQ-barren, savage wilderness, but my heart is in warmer climes.

I've got to break out the LGF. Something soothing, to display my unruffled state of mind in the face of this calumny.


----------



## Longer ash

puffing a bowl of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012 to start the evening not sure whats next


----------



## Dr. Plume

Finished the night with regular fm trying to finish some tins because I don't want open anymore until I finish some.


----------



## Longer ash

smoked me a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced in my new Mizzou bent cob I kinda like the smaller bowl


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> Finished the night with regular fm trying to finish some tins because I don't want open anymore until I finish some.


I know the feeling! I've got a stack of tins I can't even think about opening, and a couple of boxes full of jars (all full!) that I can't open either...I'm working on some ziplock bags of samples from various generous brothers on here. I'm all out of jars, they're all full, and I don't like leaving stuff in ziplocks for any length of time, so I've gotta smoke these down first. And I placed an order recently...a couple of tins, a couple of tubs, and 4 ounces of bulk Pirate Kake! Where the heck am I gonna put that Pirate Kake?!?

This is actually good news, of course - I don't have to worry about running out of 'baccy anytime soon! Even better news is that I'm still not even close to being on the "out of control idiots" list with my friend MarkC! :lol:

Finishing off a sample of FMOTT in a cob. Not quite enough oomph for my tastes, but it's very good. I can definitely see why the FM line is so popular.


----------



## The Mad Professor

A 1/2 bowl of PPP in the MMG on the way back from CSULB. 
Good evening, gentlemen.


----------



## Salty

Good evening to you Professor!

Opening Night. I must say, as a noob, I am enjoying this. Not that more experienced smokers wouldn't enjoy it. I think it is a fine Virginia. For a novice, it is nice to have a tobacco that is fairly forgiving when it comes to technique. Not much bite here. It also smokes well right out of the can. At least it is at the moment.

Cheers all.
Salty


----------



## Baron_Null

A few different blends tonight at the former pipe-club meeting. The highlight of the night was getting to try some Irish Flake. Delicious. I had my faithful mini-cobs with me, so I didn't get overwhelmed by the vitamin N.



Longer ash said:


> smoked me a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced in my new Mizzou bent cob I kinda like the smaller bowl


I have the Pony Express, the equivalent of the Missou, albeit with a straight stem, and that's what got me started on small pipes.

Maybe we should form a club...


----------



## MarkC

Salty said:


> Opening Night. I must say, as a noob, I am enjoying this. Not that more experienced smokers wouldn't enjoy it. I think it is a fine Virginia. For a novice, it is nice to have a tobacco that is fairly forgiving when it comes to technique. Not much bite here. It also smokes well right out of the can. At least it is at the moment.


Judging by how many tins of it I have around here, I'd have to say I agree with you!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Salty said:


> Good evening to you Professor!
> 
> Opening Night. I must say, as a noob, I am enjoying this. Not that more experienced smokers wouldn't enjoy it. I think it is a fine Virginia. For a novice, it is nice to have a tobacco that is fairly forgiving when it comes to technique. Not much bite here. It also smokes well right out of the can. At least it is at the moment.
> 
> Cheers all.
> Salty


Nothing wrong with that. Virginia's are my favorite.


----------



## steinr1

I had my first taste of Davidoff Red Mixture today. One of my Russian buddies at work (the only other pipe smoker) gifted me a bowl. I favoured him with some Ennerdale Flake yesterday and Black Bogie today.

I didn't know what to expect, I don't know this tobacco at all. I enjoy this type of blind tasting. 

Ribbon cut mixture clearly of various Virginias and Cavendish tobaccos. Taken from a relatively newly opened tin (my mate is a heavy smoker so this can't have been popped long ago) it was at an ideal moisture level in my opinion. Attractive to the eye. I absolutely loved the tin aroma. Light, open and mellow with a very distinct caramel flavour. Delicious. (I now know that it is topped with vanilla). Not aggressively aromatic, but strong enough to make its presence firmly felt. From the first light to the bottom of the bowl the caramel was present in both aroma and taste growing progressively darker in nature without any dramatic change. Burn was a tiny bit hotter than it could have been but no hint of bite throughout. A single light was enough to do the trick. Mild with no real nicotine kick. It left me wanting more. My pal rated it as a great all day tobacco. I agree.

This strikes me as an absolutely ideal beginners pipe tobacco with enough going on to make it one that an experienced smoker should not disregard. I'm surprised that I haven't seen it recommended for novices. In future, I will.

I will add this to my shopping list. If you haven't yet, give it a try.


----------



## 36Bones

To a Texan the rest of the U.S. and the world are all foreigners. Enjoying some Virginia Woods in the Savinelli and some Tazo "Chai" tea.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first bowl of Anni Kake in a MM CG. I think I like it


----------



## gahdzila

SG BBF in a DG BP. Think I could fit one more obscure piper abreviation in there? :mrgreen:

My first go with Best Brown. I think this is one of the best straight Virginias that I've tried. I might very well be buying more.


----------



## gentimmy

McClelland Blackwoods in a sav champagne 305


----------



## laloin

enjoying a bowl of anni kake in my GBD Canuck. Good stuff


----------



## Salty

Billy Bud in my Tsuge. I think if this thing can survive this amazing vitamin-N bomb, I will consider it broken in. Very nice, very strong. I needed a kick after a crazy night at work.

Cheers


----------



## MarkC

Smoking more of my HOTW/Red Ribbon mix. You know, it isn't bad. I think I'll try it again but with a 3 to 1 ratio instead of 2 to 1.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some Black Ambrosia in my Joh's Dublin.


----------



## 36Bones

Luxury Navy Flake in the Alpha Cremelin. I haven't enjoyed some LNF in a long time. It's as good, as I remember.


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some Black Ambrosia in my Joh's Dublin.


How do you like that Black Ambrosia, Tony?


----------



## Dr. Plume

I couldn't take the temptation I had to smoke a general Paton full of grey havens so generously provided by Gregg on the sample thread. It was amazing smoked started to finish in about hour fifteen. No relights, and a wonderful taste. Made its way into the rotation.


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> I couldn't take the temptation I had to smoke a general Paton full of grey havens so generously provided by Gregg on the sample thread. It was amazing smoked started to finish in about hour fifteen. No relights, and a wonderful taste. Made its way into the rotation.


I'm gonna have to try that.

I have some MacBaren Vanilla Cream drying right now to go in my new MM Washington.


----------



## nikonnut

Orlik golden sliced in my Tsuge. Man! I love this stuff


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of LNF in my no named bent Dublin. Good as always


----------



## AStateJB

Having some "Vanilla Dream" now. No typo... I dried too much Vanilla Cream so for my second bowl I added some Eileen's Dream. Pretty good mix!


----------



## Baron_Null

ABF in my MM Ozark Mini thanks to Commonsenseman!

Considering the burley kick I've been on, this is the perfect relaxation blend.


----------



## Longer ash

good evening pipers tonight I am loading some more samples tonight is peter stokebye English Luxury


----------



## AStateJB

Gentlemen, I would like to pose a question to you. For tomorrow I have loaded 2 pipes, my new MM Washington with Black Ambrosia and my Big Ben Desert with Peter Stokkebye Proper English. The question is... Which should I smoke first in the morning? Black Ambrosia is one of my favorite aros and Proper English is one of my favorite English blends. So I'm leaving the choice up to you...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Come on, Josh - we have a hard enough time deciding what WE'RE going to smoke in the morning... :ask:


----------



## Dr. Plume

English to rouse the taste buds, and aro once their awake.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked some mcclelland a blue mountain courtesy of Oldmso. Nice smoke out of the Wiebe blowfish


----------



## Salty

1Q in a Country Gent.


----------



## The Mad Professor

HV in the Stanwell bulldog while commuting to and from class tonight. Celebrating the end of the semester, and ushering in the Winter Break. 
Now I can flunk the little twerps! :high5:


----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> HV in the Stanwell bulldog while commuting to and from class tonight. Celebrating the end of the semester, and ushering in the Winter Break.
> Now I can flunk the little twerps! :high5:


What subject do you teach?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Navy Flake in my English Oom Paul briar followed by a bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake in my Large Freehand Anton Manger.p As usual I was digging thru my stash and decided that this would be an SG evening and I have become very fond of my English estate pipes. The SG Navy Flake is so different from PS Navy Flake and has a delightful unique flavor profile which was great this evening. The Medium Virginia Flake gave me the slightly subdued flavoring of the FVF and kept constantly teasing me with its delightful tastes.:hippie: I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy resulting in a very relaxing evening.:martini:


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, Josh - we have a hard enough time deciding what WE'RE going to smoke in the morning... :ask:


Hey, at least i narrowed it down to 2 options... :lol:


----------



## steinr1

AStateJB said:


> Gentlemen, I would like to pose a question to you. For tomorrow I have loaded 2 pipes, my new MM Washington with Black Ambrosia and my Big Ben Desert with Peter Stokkebye Proper English. The question is... Which should I smoke first in the morning? Black Ambrosia is one of my favorite aros and Proper English is one of my favorite English blends. So I'm leaving the choice up to you...


These choices are simple. Everyone should smoke Louisiana Flake in all circumstances. Anything else is merely an experiment to confirm the validity of the status quo. I rarely bother to post the "Louisiana Flake in a..." ones now; only really the exceptions. Granted, there are many exceptions and I enjoy them all (mostly).

:lol:


----------



## The Mad Professor

Dr. Plume said:


> What subject do you teach?


I teach an evening class at the Design Department at CSULB. My course is on CNC Milling/MasterCAM and specialized manufacturing processes such as Rapid Prototyping, laser cutting, and water jet cutting. Boring stuff to anyone not dealing with these machines, I know. But at my daytime job I deal with them quite often though, so I enjoy teaching the stuff.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> These choices are simple. Everyone should smoke Louisiana Flake in all circumstances.


Except those that require *Ennerdale*


----------



## nikonnut

The Mad Professor said:


> I teach an evening class at the Design Department at CSULB. My course is on CNC Milling/MasterCAM and specialized manufacturing processes such as Rapid Prototyping, laser cutting, and water jet cutting. Boring stuff to anyone not dealing with these machines, I know. But at my daytime job I deal with them quite often though, so I enjoy teaching the stuff.


That's AWESOME! I'm machining a gland for an 8" bore ripper cylinder on my 22x120 manual as I type  I really want to learn more about additive manufacturing and all the stuff you teach  I'd love to talk shop any time


----------



## Dr. Plume

Fmott thanks to Gregg and the sample thread. Love this stuff smoked it in the Pete Aran. I am surprised how well the fm series smokes of my briars because nothing else seems to smoke that well out of them. Looks like I am dedicating this pipe to the fm series. Another note going to visit I don't know when but probably soon Sebastian beo found out today he lives less than an hour from Paris. I am also taking an interest in his pipes. Who knows maybe ill buy one.:banana:


----------



## Longer ash

That ps English Luxury last night got to me and had me break off a chunk of pirate kake for tonight


----------



## AStateJB

I'm finally getting around to the Black Ambrosia I loaded for this morning. What a day...


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> That's AWESOME! I'm machining a gland for an *8" bore ripper cylinder on my 22x120 manual* as I type  I really want to learn more about additive manufacturing and all the stuff you teach  I'd love to talk shop any time


Ye what?


----------



## Baron_Null

ABF in my MM Ozark Mini, and currently CB Gold in my MM Pride.



The Mad Professor said:


> I teach an evening class at the Design Department at CSULB. My course is on CNC Milling/MasterCAM and specialized manufacturing processes such as Rapid Prototyping, laser cutting, and water jet cutting. Boring stuff to anyone not dealing with these machines, I know. But at my daytime job I deal with them quite often though, so I enjoy teaching the stuff.


If I lived anywhere near where you are, I would take that class. I want to learn about machining, and will start pursuing it withing a year or so.


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> Ye what?


Haha!  This is a ripper... A small one at that









And this is my baby a.k.a a 22" by 120" manual lathe. Mind you mine is a tad longer than the one in the pic.









Oh, and some more OGS in my country gentleman.


----------



## ProbateGeek

nikonnut said:


> Haha!  This is a ripper... A small one at that


Not to be combative, but I call BS.

I know. Because this is EXACTLY what my urologist used when I had kidney stone surgery a couple years ago.

:neutral: Honest!


----------



## nikonnut

ProbateGeek said:


> Not to be combative, but I call BS.
> 
> I know. Because this is EXACTLY what my urologist used when I had kidney stone surgery a couple years ago.
> 
> :neutral: Honest!


Oh come on now. Im sure your urologist used something far less pleasant! :rofl:


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Oh come on now. Im sure your urologist used something far less pleasant! :rofl:


BAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Seriously though a D6 isn't really small... Small end of average maybe. The ripper on the D8 we rented last summer was pretty big though.


----------



## gahdzila

Not quite Dom Perignon in a plastic solo cup, but close - Stonehaven in a MM Legend


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


> Not quite Dom Perignon in a plastic solo cup, but close - Stonehaven in a MM Legend


Sounds like a good combo to me, Clifford!


----------



## Shemp75

I took a break from smoking my usual strong stuff (Tambo,KK, DBe) and decided to take it easy tonight and smoke some Peterson 3P in my Peterson system Pipe.

Good Stuff!!


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of MacBaren's Virginia #1 in my amphora bent bulldog. love that honey on toast flavor profile


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finishing up the day's Kendal Kentucky, with just a pinch of Royal Yacht in the middle to make it a whole bowl, in my dad's Comoys bent bulldog. 

p

Ready for Friday, yup.


----------



## Salty

That sounds great Terry, I am gonna acquire a tin of KK soon!

Irish Flake in the Country Gent. Wow!

Earlier, OGS in the Sav. Like this almost as much as my Erinmore.

Maybe I should have done that the other way around. No, worked out quite nicely.


----------



## MarkC

Right now an 8-5-8 maduro, but I promise to fire up a bowl of Virginia Woods after dinner! (Or, depending on your location, supper. Look it's going to be at 12:30 in the morning on my schedule, so call it whatever you want! I call it chicken fajitas.)


----------



## Baron_Null

Finishing up the evening with a blend idea that I "borrowed" from another piper. 50/50 mix of El Dorado PT (fine-cut b&m blend of virginas) and Carter Hall.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ended on fmatp.


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> Haha!  This is a ripper... A small one at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my baby a.k.a a 22" by 120" manual lathe. Mind you mine is a tad longer than the one in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and some more OGS in my country gentleman.


Yep - these do look like the bare minimum that could be accepted.

Big swing and LONG bed on the lathe.

Here's a link to the site devoted to my particular mechanical love. 1916 Dennis N Type Fire Engine. Not owned by me, but I feel rather proprietorial as I've helped look after her for more years than I like to think about. We're obviously having to re-manufacture parts all the time. The latest - big end bearings re-metaled. Thick-walled white metal bronze shell bearings are close to a lost art that we needed to reinvent from ancient documentation (and some modern).

https://union.ic.ac.uk/rcc/rcsmotor/


----------



## steinr1

And Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in an 1899 small half-bent Barling Billiard.


----------



## AStateJB

PS Proper English in my Big Ben Desert for the drive home.


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> PS Proper English in my Big Ben Desert for the drive home.


Nice pipe when did you get that?


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> Nice pipe when did you get that?


Thanks. I've had it for a while. Traded for it back in February I think.


----------



## szyzk

AStateJB said:


> PS Proper English in my Big Ben Desert for the drive home.


I have pipe envy. That thing is awesome!


----------



## AStateJB

szyzk said:


> I have pipe envy. That thing is awesome!


 Thanks, Andrew! I love my Big Ben.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Smoked some fm out of the mm hardwood same one as earlier smoked even better good temp, and already has a nice full thin layer of carbon after only two smokes. Gotta love mm.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking me a bowl of ps luxury navy flake and burning a log in the fireplace (first ever burn)


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> PS Proper English in my Big Ben Desert for the drive home.


Man, that's freeking awesome, Josh!


----------



## 36Bones

All alone. The wife went into town with the daughter to do some shopping. I'm enjoying some quiet reflection out on the deck, with a glass of Jameson and FMC in the Savinelli.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> All alone. The wife went into town with the daughter to do some shopping. I'm enjoying some quiet reflection out on the deck, with a glass of Jameson and FMC in the Savinelli.


What?

:jaw:

And miss all that shopping?

It's good to be a man. . .


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> All alone. The wife went into town with the daughter to do some shopping. I'm enjoying some quiet reflection out on the deck, with a glass of Jameson and FMC in the Savinelli.


That's a night right there!


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> Man, that's freeking awesome, Josh!


Thanks, Hilman!


----------



## AStateJB

Finishing off the rest of yesterday's Black Ambrosia. It's actually better tonight.


----------



## Desertlifter

Cpt. Black White, thanks to Bigsarge.

Surprisingly good - review pending.


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> Yep - these do look like the bare minimum that could be accepted.
> 
> Big swing and LONG bed on the lathe.
> 
> Here's a link to the site devoted to my particular mechanical love. 1916 Dennis N Type Fire Engine. Not owned by me, but I feel rather proprietorial as I've helped look after her for more years than I like to think about. We're obviously having to re-manufacture parts all the time. The latest - big end bearings re-metaled. Thick-walled white metal bronze shell bearings are close to a lost art that we needed to reinvent from ancient documentation (and some modern).
> 
> https://union.ic.ac.uk/rcc/rcsmotor/


Robert,
Jezebel is a fine looking lady for sure  I bet there are lots of bits on her that need quite a bit of ingenuity (and a little black magic) to recreate. Looks like a wonderful labor of love


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in my ancient Barling. It's finally build just the right amount of cake to start "working" properly. One of the downsides of using a lot of different pipes is that the cake building stage is so long. The baccy has about 1.5 years of age on it. Damn, this is fine stuff. I'll need to keep adding to the stockpile.


----------



## jobes2007

Going to try out PS Luxury Navy Flake tonight. Halfway into a bowl, and so far it's pretty good.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Drank entirely too much at my daughter first Christmas party. Fmott in hardwood straight nd grey havens in hardwood bent. To bed I go.


----------



## gahdzila

For some reason, I haven't been getting around to Sweet Rum Twist much lately. Tonight makes me question my wisdom. WOW! As much as I love Lady N, I actually wouldn't mind if this stuff had a tic less, so that I could smoke more at a sitting. The MM Diplomat full is just about my limit.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> For some reason, I haven't been getting around to Sweet Rum Twist much lately. Tonight makes me question my wisdom. WOW! As much as I love Lady N, I actually wouldn't mind if this stuff had a tic less, so that I could smoke more at a sitting. The MM Diplomat full is just about my limit.


Clifford, you make the Sweet Rum Twist sound so ggggoooooooooooooooooooooddddddddd.... p


----------



## Salty

Old Gowrie in the Stanwell feather weight tonight gents. I have not smoked long enough to have a top ten, but so far my top two are this one and FVF. I am so happy you guys invaded the cigar forum and showed me the light. ha.

Cheers
Salty


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> Old Gowrie in the Stanwell feather weight tonight gents. I have not smoked long enough to have a top ten, but so far my top two are this one and FVF. I am so happy you guys invaded the cigar forum and showed me the light. ha.
> 
> Cheers
> Salty


Cool, Hunt. We had a fun time "trespassing", and we're glad our scheme paid off.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> For some reason, I haven't been getting around to Sweet Rum Twist much lately. Tonight makes me question my wisdom. WOW! As much as I love Lady N, I actually wouldn't mind if this stuff had a tic less, so that I could smoke more at a sitting. The MM Diplomat full is just about my limit.


You know, after that period when I wasn't smoking due to the taste bud problem, I haven't had the nerve to fire that stuff up again. I may have a lifetime's supply! 

Virginia Woods again for me tonight, in a Cavicchi rusticated hawkbill. Ugliest pipe on my rack, but it smokes like a dream and does it for two hours plus. I'll take it!


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Cool, Hunt. We had a fun time "trespassing", and we're glad our scheme paid off.


You know we never had any repercussions from that did we? Did we even get a response?


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> You know we never had any repercussions from that did we? Did we even get a response?


eep:


----------



## cp478

Right now some Gatlinburliers Chimney Smoke in my Stanwell spigot.


----------



## Longer ash

tonight I have 2 medallions of p.s. Bullseye flake ready 1 fits in my new smaller cob right nicely


----------



## Tony78

Had some MacBaren Symphony thanks to Jobes. Very tasty in a Savenelli.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> You know we never had any repercussions from that did we? Did we even get a response?


Perhaps we've intimidated them with that showing of our vastly superior knowledge of tobacco and things tobacco-related.

Or, not.

:redface:


----------



## Salty

ProbateGeek said:


> Perhaps we've intimidated them with that showing of our vastly superior knowledge of tobacco and things tobacco-related.
> 
> Or, not.
> 
> :redface:


:rofl:

Perhaps. I think it is because we are more akin to the black sheep of the family that nobody feels comfortable talking about at holiday dinners. hehe

1792 in the Peterson. This is a much stronger blend than I had expected. I LOVE it. :eyebrows:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> *1792 in the Peterson*. This is a much stronger blend than I had expected. I LOVE it. :eyebrows:


Excellent choice, if I may say so! :thumb:


----------



## nikonnut

Listening to Travel with Rick Steves, perusing Puff, and smoking the same ol', same ol' , and thinking Clifford has me itching to try some sweet rum twist! :tu


----------



## Fraze

Had some Boswell Burley earlier, one of my favorites.

Now I'm on to Dunhill Light Flake, and some Shortcut to Mushrooms later.


----------



## AStateJB

Honestly... I'm not sure what I'm smoking... My MM Diplomat had some baccy left in it so I figured I'd clean it out. :lol: Whatever it is it's good. Haha!


----------



## gahdzila

nikonnut said:


> Listening to Travel with Rick Steves, perusing Puff, and smoking the same ol', same ol' , and thinking Clifford has me itching to try some sweet rum twist! :tu


Great stuff, *IF* you aren't afraid of nicotine. It's some of the strongest stuff I've smoked. I don't know what your tolerances are, but if you can handle a large-ish full bodied cigar, you should be fine. I bought a pound of the stuff recently, and I'd be happy to share a sample if you're interested. Let me know.



ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, you make the Sweet Rum Twist sound so ggggoooooooooooooooooooooddddddddd.... p


Because it IS 

I know you love 1792....I seem to remember you enjoying Royal Yacht as well? I'm _certain_ you would love Sweet Rum Twist, or at least one of the other GH ropes, considering that you like your tobaccos on the strong side. Have you seriously not tried any GH ropes yet?!? You simply _must._ PM me your addy if you want to try some, and I'll get a sample out on my next day off. Sweet Rum Twist could _almost_ be considered an aro, though this batch seems to have had the topping applied with a lighter hand than the last batch I tried. Huge big rich dark tobacco flavor, with a sweet rum topping.

I'm having some more tonight, in fact


----------



## ProbateGeek

Clifford, I've got some Brown Irish Twist and some Happy Brown Bogie - will those do? :tongue1:
And you recall correctly, in that The Royal Yacht sails frequently in my waters. I just was wondering if there is in fact any "rum" in Sweet Rum Twist. If not, what's the flavor?


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, I've got some Brown Irish Twist and some Happy Brown Bogie - will those do? :tongue1:
> And you recall correctly, in that The Royal Yacht sails frequently in my waters. I just was wondering if there is in fact any "rum" in Sweet Rum Twist. If not, what's the flavor?


Yep, that's pretty much it. Brown rope (ala Brown Irish/Happy Bogie) with a sweet rum flavoring added.

I'll get a little nub to you in a few days.


----------



## MarkC

Trying the first bowl of Blackney's Best Tawney Flake from McClelland. This is an odd one; I had to post a photo of these weird little flakes...


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Great stuff, *IF* you aren't afraid of nicotine. It's some of the strongest stuff I've smoked. I don't know what your tolerances are, but if you can handle a large-ish full bodied cigar, you should be fine. I bought a pound of the stuff recently, and I'd be happy to share a sample if you're interested. Let me know.
> 
> Because it IS
> 
> I know you love 1792....I seem to remember you enjoying Royal Yacht as well? I'm _certain_ you would love Sweet Rum Twist, or at least one of the other GH ropes, considering that you like your tobaccos on the strong side. Have you seriously not tried any GH ropes yet?!? You simply _must._ PM me your addy if you want to try some, and I'll get a sample out on my next day off. Sweet Rum Twist could _almost_ be considered an aro, though this batch seems to have had the topping applied with a lighter hand than the last batch I tried. Huge big rich dark tobacco flavor, with a sweet rum topping.
> 
> I'm having some more tonight, in fact


I just took delivery of a few rope and plug tobaccos. I've grown very fond of Black Bogie and have gone for some of the variants this time. The Aromatic, SG XX and plain Black Bogies and Brown Bogie Rum. They are all strong, I'm sure (only know the Black Bogie of these), but I'm always astounded by how cool Back Bogie smokes. I can't think of any cooler smoking tobacco than it.

But first tonight will be Peterson Special 2012 Reserve. It smells absolutely delicious. My 10 year old son said it was "raspberries and chocolate". I can't fault that, although it's got lots more too. I'm not really an aro fan, but I am looking forward to this. The appropriate receptacle for it is undecided (but probably the Barling Meerschaum I used to use for Peterson Luxury Mixture).


----------



## MarkC

AStateJB said:


> Honestly... I'm not sure what I'm smoking... My MM Diplomat had some baccy left in it so I figured I'd clean it out. :lol: Whatever it is it's good. Haha!


Congratulations, sir; you are now an official pipe smoker. Your certificate will be mailed shortly.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> But first tonight will be Peterson Special 2012 Reserve. It smells absolutely delicious. My 10 year old son said it was "raspberries and chocolate". I can't fault that, although it's got lots more too. I'm not really an aro fan, but I am looking forward to this. The appropriate receptacle for it is undecided (but probably the Barling Meerschaum I used to use for Peterson Luxury Mixture).


I think I've still got quite a bit of the Peterson Special 2011 Reserve. While it got very good reviews, I cannot stand the stuff. Strawberries and cream? Yeah, with a side of incredible tongue bite!

It is experiences like this that keep me away from almost anything overly "aromatic". I hope the 2012 is better in that regard.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I think I've still got quite a bit of the Peterson Special 2011 Reserve. While it got very good reviews, I cannot stand the stuff. Strawberries and cream? Yeah, with a side of incredible tongue bite!
> 
> It is experiences like this that keep me away from almost anything overly "aromatic". I hope the 2012 is better in that regard.


I'm really not an aromatic fan. On paper, I feel I ought to enjoy them, but the reality often disappoints. The closest I ever came to having one "regularly" was Peterson Luxury Mixture. This one is a bit like that on steroids - but in a good way; the tobaccos save it from the excesses of the aromatics. I was expecting it to be a bit of a tongue bite fest. It is superb, however. Smoked straight from the tin, it was perfect moisture level and lit easily. Burned relatively quickly (I'm so much more comfortable with slow burning flake tobaccos), but not hot. No gurgling or excessive moisture. I ran a pipe cleaner down the bore once, but I think it wasn't really needed. Being smoked in a meerschaum may have helped. Tamped down real hard after the initial third of the bowl was smoked and rewarded by LOADS of rich creamy fragrant smoke. Caramels and chocolate, sweet fruits, maybe coffee too. Nothing that I would call tongue bite, but I can feel that I've smoked an aromatic. It burned down to the last shred and the very last of it was as good as the start. No great change of character throughout. I smoked this about three hours ago and I can still taste it. What struck me overall was that the whole thing wasn't just reliant on the aromatics; the base tobaccos shone through and are of really high quality. Buttery and mellow in themselves with the Black Cavendish giving a distinct lift. I can see myself tiring if I tried to smoke more than a small bowl of it, but I've found that with many aromatics. Definitely worth the effort though. I am tempted to have another bowl tonight, but I need to resist - I'm sure it will disappoint. Tomorrow is another day.

A really well blended full aromatic - recommended.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Robert I concede - sounds good.


----------



## AStateJB

Black Irish Twist. Yummy!


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Robert I concede - sounds good.


It's a minor Pyrrhic victory. If I'm honest, my tongue is on the edge of being burned. Another bowl would definitely push it over the edge. Better to rest on my laurels.

But for aromatic fans - this is a must try.


----------



## AStateJB

Just loaded some Bullseye Flake. Haven't had any since I was just a noobie piper... I'm looking forward to revisiting it!


----------



## nikonnut

just too cold for anything but a quick smoke so out comes the Medico Tuxedo (Thank you, BigBehr) and the Tambo (Thank you more, Big Behr). Wow, this stuff is AWESOME!!! Great taste and on the retrohale, well, I'm pretty sure my sinuses will heal soon enough! :ROFL:


----------



## AStateJB

Yeah... Tambo is a little rough on the retro, but so worth it! :dr


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Yeah... Tambo is a little rough on the retro, but so worth it! :dr


Josh,
Definitely worth it! Interestingly enough, the last bowl I smoked thru this pipe was Boswells Christmas Cookie so the ghost from that makes for a tasty treat! Must have more!!!


----------



## AStateJB

Hmmm.... Bossy Tambo Cookie...


----------



## AStateJB

Working on some Shortcut to Mushrooms now.


----------



## Longer ash

puffing me a nice bowl of ps english luxury in my cob


----------



## ProbateGeek

Stonehaven on the way home tonight, followed by Kendal Kentucky on the way home tonight, followed by an after dinner cigar: a Diesel Shorty Grind (4.5 x 60). Maybe a little English Rose before bed, to round out my day.

You know what they say about a balanced diet, and all... :ss


----------



## Salty

Black Mallory in my Sav Sistina. I am gonna have to try some RR now.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night. At night, for once.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Alrighty bud (astatejb) you have caused me to jut purchase the lotr for my read a long....... Dang you! I don't have any thing other than the craftbury series that has anything to do with lotr right now so I may have to order some lotr Baccy too. Dang you again!!!


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> Alrighty bud (astatejb) you have caused me to jut purchase the lotr for my read a long....... Dang you! I don't have any thing other than the craftbury series that has anything to do with lotr right now so I may have to order some lotr Baccy too. Dang you again!!!


:lol: Have fun.


----------



## steinr1

Salty said:


> Black Mallory in my Sav Sistina. I am gonna have to try some RR now.


Funnily enough, I was thinking that Black Mallory isn't a tobacco that seems to be used (at least postedd as used) very much. I've been working away at some most of today. Between-times I've had Brown Bogie Rum rope for quick hits of Vitamin N.


----------



## nikonnut

FVF from '10 thanks to Ryan (BigBehr) in the Tsuge


----------



## AStateJB

Just lit up some Luxury Twist Flake. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## freestoke

Finally getting around to that LGF I abandoned after the charring light this afternoon. Perfect! p


----------



## Longer ash

Good evening pipers just finished me a bowl of Balkan Sobranie original and going for some dan vanilla honeydew


----------



## AStateJB

The last full bowl of Frog Morton just went into the Big Ben. It's a sad sad night...


----------



## nikonnut

Finishing the night with a bowl of Biswells Christmas cookie in the tuxedo. Yum!


----------



## Machurtado

Christmas cookie is one of my favorites! I tend to smoke it all year long


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just stepping out to smoke a goodish-sized bowl of Happy Brown Bogie. Hey - wait a minute. We've got a dog (really, a Bichon Frise) named Happie, and . . . I just had to pick up something from the living room carpet. Using a paper towel.

Yup - Happie's brown bogie it was...


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Just stepping out to smoke a goodish-sized bowl of Happy Brown Bogie. Hey - wait a minute. We've got a dog (really, a Bichon Frise) named Happie, and . . . I just had to pick up something from the living room carpet. Using a paper towel.
> 
> Yup - Happie's brown bogie it was...


I doubt it would burn as well or taste as good as the baccy though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Happy (not the Happie) Brown Bogie was incredibly good. My face is flushed, my heart's racing - I'll do that again.

But not tonight. Now transitioning into a little night ride on _le Yacht Royale_.


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> The last full bowl of Frog Morton just went into the Big Ben. It's a sad sad night...


That is a sad night. Anni kake in the hardwood.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey - wait a minute. We've got a dog (really, a Bichon Frise) named Happie, and . . . I just had to pick up something from the living room carpet. Using a paper towel.


Sounds like you could have gone out to smoke that turd a little earlier, Terry. As you note, though, it's* really* a Bichon Frise, instead of a real dog. Is it like those dolls where you change the diapers? Just how realistic is the Happie Bogie?


----------



## MarkC

Wrapping up my smoking with a bowl of Astleys No. 44. A nice Virginia Flake with a deep rich taste, I figured out fast that this is one of those Virginias with shall we say a higher than normal dose of nicotine. Definitely a 'last bowl of the day' for me from now on. Strange; this makes three that kick my butt: this, Gawith Hoggarth Bright CR Flake, and Wessex Brown Virginia Flake. I don't know if they're actually stronger, or just deliver to my system more efficiently, but these are definitely small bowl or last bowl tobaccos for me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Sounds like you could have gone out to smoke that turd a little earlier, Terry. As you note, though, it's* really* a Bichon Frise, instead of a real dog. Is it like those dolls where you change the diapers? Just how realistic is the Happie Bogie?


Yes, I make it a point to insist Happie is not our dog, she's our bichon. She has her good points - no shedding, never stinks. But, come on! Look at these things when they're all poofed up - it's embarrassing. And they all have names that end in -ie or -ee or -y for some reason. I finally just looked this up, and sure enough, look at these names for female bichon frises: 
Maggie
Molly
Lucy
Sparky
Maxie
Sammy
Lady
Buffy
Chelsea
Ginger
Lady
Holly
Brandy
Taffy
ChiChi
Tasha
Missy
Princess
Lulu
Sparky
Only four exceptions to this weird universal rule.

Enough about this - the Happy Brown Bogie was fantastically rich and delicious. That is a true man's tobacco - to be smoked by a manly man. 
Even if he does own a bichon frise, it seems. :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

And, most importantly, while I am tasked with the feeding a cleanup of Happie, she is in fact, a little girl's doggie:










Happy turns 14 this Christmas, and probably won't be around much longer.


----------



## steinr1

Compared notes on a couple of aros with the only other pipe smoker at work. I provided the Peterson Special 2012 Reserve and he the Davidoff Green Mixture. We both agreed it was no contest. The Peterson is really special. The Davidoff is a better all day type tobacco, but an occasional bowl of the Peterson is a delight. Again, Highly Recommended. 

Later some ropes supplied by me. Brown Bogie Rum and Black Bogie Aromatic. I don't see the Aromatic as being very... Aromatic, but there is some topping of some type on it. I'm really liking the Brown Rum variant.

Tonight... I think a quick hit of Revor Plug to settle any nicotine issues and then Dunhill Flake and Malt Whisky until I fall over. The kids are at grandma's - Huzzah!


----------



## Dr. Plume

I want something to make me forget this day.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Might open nightcap sample and smoke a giant or maybe just something sane who knows.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> And, most importantly, while I am tasked with the feeding a cleanup of Happie, she is in fact, a little girl's doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy turns 14 this Christmas, and probably won't be around much longer.


Now I feel bad. out: I'm sorry, Terry, I didn't mean to be insensitive.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Now I feel bad. out: I'm sorry, Terry, I didn't mean to be insensitive.


Oh, yeah? Well here's another one just for you, and may the image be forever burned into the dark recesses of your cold, hard heart:










Ha, ha! Just kidding, Jim.  I do have one word for you, though: pshaw. I didn't see any insensitivity around here, unless it was mine, just now. Of course, if you really feel that bad about it, you are welcome to volunteer to be the one to come tell little Renee (now age 9) when her dog has finally pooped her last. 'Cause my friends, that is a job I do not relish.


----------



## commonsenseman

Cute kid you have there Terry! I wouldn't want to be the one to break the news to her. 

Mine's only 2, I'm dreading her dating already.....

By the way, had a bowl of Dark Birds Eye in a Sav 320 last night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Cute kid you have there Terry!


Thanks, Jeff - she's got my wife's stubborn streak though (which makes it a very good thing she's such a daddy's girl)


commonsenseman said:


> Mine's only 2, *I'm dreading her dating already*.....


Then, oh brother, you'll be needing these (I'm ready...):

*DAD'S TEN RULES OF DATING* (I added the "pipe-smoking" - good, huh?)

*Rule One: *
If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up. 
*Rule Two: *
You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them. 
*Rule Three: *
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact come off during the course of you date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist. 
*Rule Four: *
I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate: when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you. 
*Rule Five: *
It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is: "early". 
*Rule Six: *
I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry. 
*Rule Seven:* 
As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process than can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car? 
*Rule Eight: *
The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka -- zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which features chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better. 
*Rule Nine: *
Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted, pipe-smoking :wink: has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless God of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me. 
*Rule Ten: *
Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy near Hanoi. When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit the car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car -- there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Jeff - she's got my wife's stubborn streak though (which makes it a very good thing she's such a daddy's girl)
> 
> Then, oh brother, you'll be needing these (I'm ready...):
> 
> *DAD'S TEN RULES OF DATING* (I added the "pipe-smoking" - good, huh?)
> 
> *Rule One: *
> If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.
> *Rule Two: *
> You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them.
> *Rule Three: *
> I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact come off during the course of you date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.
> *Rule Four: *
> I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate: when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.
> *Rule Five: *
> It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is: "early".
> *Rule Six: *
> I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry.
> *Rule Seven:*
> As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process than can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?
> *Rule Eight: *
> The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka -- zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which features chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better.
> *Rule Nine: *
> Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted, pipe-smoking :wink: has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless God of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me.
> *Rule Ten: *
> Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy near Hanoi. When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit the car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car -- there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine.


Most people would take these rules as a joke......I do not. :rip:

Thanks for posting, I need to go out & grab a few more guns now.


----------



## AStateJB

commonsenseman said:


> Most people would take these rules as a joke......I do not. :rip:
> 
> Thanks for posting, I need to go out & grab a few more guns now.


I agree whole heartedly and I don't even have a daughter yet.

I loaded the last little but of Frog Morton into my Big Ben with some Blue Mountain to make a full bowl. Turned out very nice!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Had some Royal Yacht on the poorch in a cob. Very nice.

My cold is 95% over and my sense of smell and taste is just about back in form. I've had nada but very strong flavored tobacco for the past couple days. Tomorrow I have off from work and Kat works. I plan to smoke WAY too many bowls, and catch up on all the reviews I'm behind on.


----------



## Dr. Plume

On a whim bought a ti n of Balkan flake by sg. Simply delightful! I find it to be quite similar to fm probably because they are both va/lat. smells much stronger than it tastes. Buddy of mine had a bowl with me tonight. He had just smoked sweet Killarney in his np cob not an hour before. He leans to me and says are you eating a goat cheese taste and I about died with laughter. Btw agree on the ten rules one amendment to make it 11 rules uneven number of rules scare them because then they know your insane. 
Rule 11:
If you violate any of the previous ten rules note. I don't mind going back to prison.


----------



## gahdzila

Love the rules, Terry! Your daughter is a cutie!

My daughter just turned 5. A while back, she mentioned wanting a car. I told her she could have one as soon as she turned 25, and that she could go on a date as soon as she turned 30. Being 4 and a half and having no idea what those numbers meant, she readily agreed to my terms, even going so far as telling her mother - "Mommy, guess what?!? Daddy says I can have a car when I'm 25! Yippee!" Unfortunately for her, she probably won't even remember this incident, though I will; I most certainly will stand by our agreement and hold her to it


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> If you violate any of the previous ten rules note. I don't mind going back to prison.


A guy I threw darts with in Dallas had killed a guy for raping his daughter. He waited until the jury came back with a not guilty verdict, then followed the guy to a bar where they were celebrating after the trial. He walked in, asked the guy if he did it and the guy responded, "Doesn't matter now!" Wrong answer. :lol: He pled guilty and did 1.5 years in the big house. Said it was well worth it. :tu

Smoking a bowl of LGF in the Savinelli 120 Anni. Seems the perfect match of bowl size and thread gauge.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

makes me glad i have 2 boys....


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> A guy I threw darts with in Dallas had killed a guy for raping his daughter. He waited until the jury came back with a not guilty verdict, then followed the guy to a bar where they were celebrating after the trial. He walked in, asked the guy if he did it and the guy responded, "Doesn't matter now!" Wrong answer. :lol: He pled guilty and did 1.5 years in the big house. Said it was well worth it. :tu
> 
> Smoking a bowl of LGF in the Savinelli 120 Anni. Seems the perfect match of bowl size and thread gauge.


I bet it was. Only 1.5 years not bad...... Yeah my daughters not even one yet but man do I have that should we say,killer instinct.


----------



## AStateJB

Deuce Da Masta said:


> makes me glad i have 2 boys....


I have a friend who always said, "I hope I have a son. Only one ***** to worry about that way..." :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I think the key is to raise your daughter so that the rules are not needed. How's that for a little pressure, dads? :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

AStateJB said:


> I have a friend who always said, "I hope I have a son. Only one ***** to worry about that way..." :lol:


And I have a friend who doesn't understand how sons make it to adulthood without their fathers killing them. :lol:

I think I'm going to slice up some Black XX and see how Carter Hall reacts to it.

I love Star Trek dialogue. Watching the nadir of the Star Trek universe, Star Trek V: The Final Frontier.

Klingon 1: If I could defeat Captain Kirk...
Klingon 2: You would be the greatest warrior in the galaxy!


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> I think the key is to raise your daughter so that the rules are not needed. How's that for a little pressure, dads? :thumb:


Indeed!



freestoke said:


> And I have a friend who doesn't understand how sons make it to adulthood without their fathers killing them. :lol:.


And touche! :lol:

I'm finishing off the "Frog Mountain"and drying some McClelland Red Cake to close out the night.


----------



## szyzk

Long day at work. Cold outside. No worries, I'm sitting on the back porch enjoying a small bowl of Dark Flake Scented.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> I think the key is to raise your daughter so that the rules are not needed. How's that for a little pressure, dads? :thumb:


How convicting!

I'm smoking a bowl of ABF tonight in a Cellini.


----------



## gahdzila

Quite true, Terry.

Royal Yacht in the Falcon tonight. Good evening, gents!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm going with a cigar this evening, but wanted to wish you all good piping tonight! p


----------



## Longer ash

I am thinking of trying a bowl of this plum pudding I just got in from monty but......wow this is some sticky stuff not sure how long this will need to dry


----------



## Baron_Null

Creme Brulee in my MM Mini Cob.

Phew. I have one final tomorrow and one on friday. I can't wait until I can just browse the internet while relaxing, instead of browsing the internet while procrastinating.


----------



## laloin

bowl of old gowie in my triple b british best straight billard. an a bowl of Virginia #1 in my no named bend Dublin. rare for me to have 2 bowls in one night. hehhe


----------



## Dr. Plume

I can't believe I said my daughter is 1.5 I must have been so sleepy she's only 9 months


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Only four exceptions to this weird universal rule.


Yeah, but there's still a big difference between "Sparky" and "Missy"!

Oddly enough, it just dawned on my that two of my three cats have the same problem with their names. I can't be blamed for Sissy; she came that was as an adult cat. I claim it's short for Sisyphus, as she won't respond to anything else. And Smedley hardly counts, I mean he's named after a Marine, fer cryin' out loud. (And if anyone tracks down my old shipmates and tells them I named my cat after a Marine, I'll sue!)


----------



## Goatmilk

Finally got around to smoking some KK in the 4dot from "Santa"


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I think the key is to raise your daughter so that the rules are not needed. How's that for a little pressure, dads? :thumb:


I've only got boys and the advice for them is quite different.

Practice safe sex - Always give a false name.


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> I've only got boys and the advice for them is quite different.
> 
> Practice safe sex - Always give a false name.


I vote to amend the rules for boys and their fathers....... :lol:


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but there's still a big difference between "Sparky" and "Missy"!
> 
> Oddly enough, it just dawned on my that two of my three cats have the same problem with their names. I can't be blamed for Sissy; she came that was as an adult cat. I claim it's short for Sisyphus, as she won't respond to anything else. And Smedley hardly counts, I mean he's named after a Marine, fer cryin' out loud. (And if anyone tracks down my old shipmates and tells them I named my cat after a Marine, I'll sue!)


My greatest cat ever was Euripides, aka Rip. Now RIP. According to someone who knew about cat shows, he had a "ten point tail". He could open unlocked doors, I kid you not. He'd jump up, grab the knob and twisht, then either brace himself and pull or get his claws in the door jam and somehow manage to shoulder it open. Strong.

And I have an appropriate quote from H.L. Mencken for the fathers: "Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin slitting throats."

Wishing all you people in Moscow a good evening with a Diplomat of Kendal's Kentucky.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> My greatest cat ever was Euripides, aka Rip. Now RIP. According to someone who knew about cat shows, he had a "ten point tail". He could open unlocked doors, I kid you not. He'd jump up, grab the knob and twisht, then either brace himself and pull or get his claws in the door jam and somehow manage to shoulder it open. Strong.


I caught Ras A Ghul, my first cat as an adult, on the back of the sofa trying to turn the knob; fortunately she didn't notice the deadbolt was locked. It amazes me that cats can figure out door knobs.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Wishing all you people in Moscow a good evening with a Diplomat of Kendal's Kentucky.


Большое спасибо, товарищ.

Work finally over. First pipe of the day - Revor Plug in my tiny rope (and plug) incinerator.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Большое спасибо, товарищ.


If I recall my high school Russian - "Many thanks, comrade." 
Close enough?


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> If I recall my high school Russian - "Many thanks, comrade."
> Close enough?


Spot on.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> If I recall my high school Russian - "Many thanks, comrade."
> Close enough?


:?: Russian, in the Texas school system? :spy: I thought the only foreign languages available were Spanish and English.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> :?: Russian, in the Texas school system? :spy: I thought the only foreign languages available were Spanish and English.


Well I grew up in Deer Park, Texas (think "Urban Cowboy", John Travolta's uncle's house - Uncle Bob? That was us, pretty much...), near the Houston Ship Channel. Think BIG petro dollars. Think HUGE school taxes. Result? National ratings were at a minimum "recognized", more likely "exemplary". Sure, as a kid you could be mercilessly beaten with a wooden paddle by sadistic football coaches pissed about having to teach "gym", but what a small price to pay, right? I mean, the welts do eventually fade. I studied Spanish from elementary school, then two years French in high school (then a badly timed moved to Ft. Worth and a poorer public school district), then two years Russian. So of course, when I went into the Army I studied Korean. :tongue:

And no, Jim - they don't teach standard English there (though of course they should). My 11th grade English teacher went practically the whole year using the term "mofit" as often as she could. We eventually figured out she meant "motif". Yup - there's some learnin'!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Just bought Rosetta Stone Russian the other day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Well I grew up in Deer Park, Texas (think "Urban Cowboy", John Travolta's uncle's house - Uncle Bob? That was us, pretty much...), near the Houston Ship Channel. Think BIG petro dollars. Think HUGE school taxes. Result? National ratings were at a minimum "recognized", more likely "exemplary". Sure, as a kid you could be mercilessly beaten with a wooden paddle by sadistic football coaches pissed about having to teach "gym", but what a small price to pay, right? I mean, the welts do eventually fade. I studied Spanish from elementary school, then two years French in high school (then a badly timed moved to Ft. Worth and a poorer public school district), then two years Russian. So of course, when I went into the Army I studied Korean. :tongue:
> 
> And no, Jim - they don't teach standard English there (though of course they should). My 11th grade English teacher went practically the whole year using the term "mofit" as often as she could. We eventually figured out she meant "motif". Yup - there's some learnin'!


:biglaugh:

This actually supports my belief that there should be no private schools at all, just public schools. True, some would ship their kids off to England or France or something, but a lot more money would wind in in the public schools and they probably wouldn't put up with near the kind of stuff that goes on now. A few years back, some group challenged grade school teachers, at a PTA meeting in Utica, to fill in a blank map of the US with the state names. Laughable result. Can't remember the exact numbers, but the average score was fewer than half the names right and nobody got 100%.

Gonna break out the Mayfair for some LGF.


----------



## Shemp75

Another Bowl of the Tambo!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> This actually supports my belief that there should be no private schools at all, just public schools. True, some would ship their kids off to England or France or something, *but a lot more money would wind up in the public schools* and they probably wouldn't put up with near the kind of stuff that goes on now. A few years back, some group challenged grade school teachers, at a PTA meeting in Utica, to fill in a blank map of the US with the state names. Laughable result. Can't remember the exact numbers, but the average score was fewer than half the names right and nobody got 100%.


That'll be the day. . . the only "more money" public schools will *ever* get has to be allocated somehow towards boys football. I know that's true for Texas, probably true for the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking another bowl of plum pudding  and placing a order on this soon as the 8oz anni kake is back in stock


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> My 11th grade English teacher went practically the whole year using the term "mofit" as often as she could. We eventually figured out she meant "motif".


I love stories like this... 

Opening Night.


----------



## steinr1

Revor plug in a tiny pipe a couple of times during the day. First tonight was Fox's Dorisco Mixture in my old straight Pot meerschaum. Starting to colour nicely.


----------



## Salty

Early Morning Pipe in the Stanwell.

Я любовь труба!

*Edit to say...

That was supposed to translate to "I love pipes". I fed it back into the translation engine and got "I amour aqueduct". hwell: haha


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Annivarsary Kake in my Large Freehand Itallian Briar followed by a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in my Large Anton Manger Freehand.p Usually I dig thru my stash in the evening and decide what I plan to smoke, but I deviated from this method this evening. Last week I had read that some of you BOTLs packed some of your favorite pipes with tobacco and smoked it later in the day so I decided to pack my pipes yesterday to smoke it today and how nice it was. It seemed to me that I got a better flavor profile of these two tobaccos treated this way; it might be important for me to try this technique several more times to really know what is going on, but on first try they were especially delicious.:hippie: I don't have a clue why I had not tried this sooner?:frusty: I sat back and enjoyed my smokes listening to some old jazz records that I had in the garage with my old turntable. I especially enjoyed "Cortege" by The Modern Jazz Quartet; all this fun with the addition of two ice cold mugs of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a great pipe event!:drinking:


----------



## steinr1

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Annivarsary Kake in my Large Freehand Itallian Briar followed by a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in my Large Anton Manger Freehand.p Usually I dig thru my stash in the evening and decide what I plan to smoke, but I deviated from this method this evening. Last week I had read that some of you BOTLs packed some of your favorite pipes with tobacco and smoked it later in the day so I decided to pack my pipes yesterday to smoke it today and how nice it was. It seemed to me that I got a better flavor profile of these two tobaccos treated this way; it might be important for me to try this technique several more times to really know what is going on, but on first try they were especially delicious.:hippie: I don't have a clue why I had not tried this sooner?:frusty: *I sat back and enjoyed my smokes listening to some old jazz records that I had in the garage with my old turntable. I especially enjoyed "Cortege" by The Modern Jazz Quartet*; all this fun with the addition of two ice cold mugs of "Guinness Draught" brew resulting in a great pipe event!:drinking:


Nice. I'm a vinyl-head and think that you miss something without a proper sleeve and the ritual of the turntable. Forces you to listen to whole sides rather than selected tracks - as the artist intended. Sound quality is leagues ahead of digital too. I've bullied a few friends to endure a blind comparison of the same music on CD and vinyl after they dared to comment that "CD is better - none of that awful frying bacon in the background" and all have preferred the vinyl.


----------



## MarkC

If you only knew how jealous I am, Moe! I have the old jazz vinyl (though not much), but no turntable! 

Astleys No. 44 for me.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> If you only knew how jealous I am, Moe! I have the old jazz vinyl (though not much), but no turntable!
> 
> Astleys No. 44 for me.


I have some old LPs, but not many. My old turntable stopped working, so I bought a USB turntable some 5+ years ago. Never played a single record on it. :tsk:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Speaking of fine audio, you guys might appreciate this:






Love me some Jane, especially on a wet Saturday morning with some coffee and a mix of KK and St. James Flake.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Speaking of fine audio, you guys might appreciate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Jane, especially on a wet Saturday morning with some coffee and a mix of KK and St. James Flake.


PLEASE don't tell me that this is your setup - complete (I think) with those immensely expensive Kraut Avantgarde horn speakers. I've heard these once in the flesh and was completely blown away by them (an early set of the triple horn ones - don't even think a telephone number has enough digits to price those). Then there's some valve amp as well. Really know how to stick it to a guy. Turntable - Michell Orbe SE? That's not a nice thing to do. Doubtless with an SME Mk V arm / Roksan Shiraz / tweaky head amp to really put the boot in.

But I'm not jealous. I'm a hair-shirt Roksan Xerxes Mk1 / Naim 32.5/250 (Chrome bumpers - obviously) / Linn Kan Mk 1 man. Firmly from the 1980s. I wouldn't touch expensive esoterica like that at any price (unless the price were very low... Then I'd bite your arm off.)

If it's not yours... Hey, nice setup.

And apologies for the audio nerdness.


----------



## steinr1

Back on track...

Finished off the bowl of 1792 Flake. Whoever uses this as their daily smoke gains my deep respect and entry to the "Order of the Nicotine Nut". Gong with Bar. It's a MONSTER. Don't get it at all and will need to work at it, but I'm afraid. The topping is weird and I don't feel the whole lot is "integrated". Maybe it does need a bit of age (I'm thinking only a month or two) before it comes together. The state of the tin inner wrapper would indicate otherwise. This wasn't packed yesterday.

I'm going to creep back to my comfort zone of Louisiana Flake in my antique Barling.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> PLEASE don't tell me that this is your setup - complete (I think) with those immensely expensive Kraut Avantgarde horn speakers. I've heard these once in the flesh and was completely blown away by them (an early set of the triple horn ones - don't even think a telephone number has enough digits to price those). Then there's some valve amp as well. Really know how to stick it to a guy. Turntable - Michell Orbe SE? That's not a nice thing to do. Doubtless with an SME Mk V arm / Roksan Shiraz / tweaky head amp to really put the boot in.
> 
> But I'm not jealous. I'm a hair-shirt Roksan Xerxes Mk1 / Naim 32.5/250 (Chrome bumpers - obviously) / Linn Kan Mk 1 man. Firmly from the 1980s. I wouldn't touch expensive esoterica like that at any price (unless the price were very low... Then I'd bite your arm off.)
> 
> If it's not yours... Hey, nice setup.
> 
> And apologies for the audio nerdness.


No - I can only dream of a setup like that. The only thing left of my once beautiful audio system (we're talking mid-to-late '80s, you know back when I was free and single) is a pair of JBL 4312A Studio Monitors. They've been in storage for so long I don't know if they're still even usable.

Hard to believe how good this guy's stuff sounds, even through my laptop speakers.


----------



## MarkC

Wait a minute; that's not Jane's Addiction...


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Hard to believe how good this guy's stuff sounds, even through my laptop speakers.


TRUTH! It sounds like I'm sitting right in front of the stage of a smoky jazz bar, watching her as she squints into the crowd through the stage lights. That system absolutely oozes live performance!


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> No - I can only dream of a setup like that. The only thing left of my once beautiful audio system (we're talking mid-to-late '80s, you know back when I was free and single) is a pair of JBL 4312A Studio Monitors. They've been in storage for so long I don't know if they're still even usable.
> 
> Hard to believe how good this guy's stuff sounds, even through my laptop speakers.


Yep - It's like having the musicians in the room with you. I'm pretty sure those are "low-end" Avantgarde speakers. The set I listened to (probably 10-15 years ago) was their top of the range three-way and they were simply jaw-dropping. As close to live performance as I have ever heard or am likely to hear from a recording. All done with a 1 (ish) Watt RMS Single-Ended Triode amp. Incredible. They were able to handle rock as well. I remember they played Led Zeppelin's Dazed and Confused. I was. It absolutely kicked. Real R'n'R sound pressure levels hitting you in the chest. Open and SOOOOO FAST - the driver moving parts must weigh nothing at all. I think they were something like £80000 a pair at the time - so my interest was purely academic.

My stuff has built up to be pretty good over the years - all bought knock down, secondhand. Stuff like that in the video is still way beyond my budget, but I can dream, can't I?

I remember JLB speakers as excelling at Rock 'n' Roll. Good kit. All you need is a nice secondhand turntable, arm, etc., an amp, some decent cable and away you go...


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> No - I can only dream of a setup like that. The only thing left of my once beautiful audio system (we're talking mid-to-late '80s, you know back when I was free and single) is a pair of JBL 4312A Studio Monitors. They've been in storage for so long I don't know if they're still even usable.
> 
> Hard to believe how good this guy's stuff sounds, even through my laptop speakers.


4312s from a PX? I had a set of those - great speakers! I knew they were better than decent (for the time and my level of audio geekitude), but didn't know much else. My house was burglarized (ex-wife bought a house in a bad area of the county when I was elk hunting. See why she's an ex?) and completely cleaned me out - bastards even stole my ironing board. Anyway, my 4312s were long gone. My insurance company couldn't replace them - they had nothing that would compare as they weren't available in the US (really?), so I was sent to an audio engineer's place for my replacements.

Ended out with a set of Boston Acoustics towers - back when BA was still putting out decent stuff. Actually liked the range of the BA towers better than the 4312s. But I missed those JBLs!

I know - not guru level audio, but for my yellow belt in audio-fu they were great!


----------



## AStateJB

You guys are killing me with all the audio talk! I need to get another system...something that's at least decent...

As far as smoking though, I'm finishing off yesterday's Blue Mountain.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

ProbateGeek said:


> Speaking of fine audio, you guys might appreciate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Jane, especially on a wet Saturday morning with some coffee and a mix of KK and St. James Flake.


Terry! I really enjoyed the music and that is one very beautiful system that you have there.:yo: I was really missing some of my old music and fortunately came across some of my old albums. When I was going thru my music I saw my tube dynakit amplifiers and pre-amps that I had built and stored away and thought to myself that "I really missed my tube sounds", but let the thought drift away.:crazy: Many years ago my wife thought that my hand built stereo system was taking up too much room and we compromised and I replaced it with a Carver digital receiver and a 5 Polk Speaker system. The Carver sounds good but I love the sound of tubes.:nod: I spent hours building two Dynakit 70 Amplifiers with a Dynakit Pas 3 pre-amplifier and my gigantic "Sweet 16" speakers. I had rigged each of my Dynakit 70s in series giving me 70 watts of tube power for both the right and left speakers; the sound was immense. I seem to be off-topic here so I will end with saying again how much I really love your system.:ranger:


----------



## steinr1

AStateJB said:


> You guys are killing me with all the audio talk! I need to get another system...something that's at least decent...
> 
> As far as smoking though, I'm finishing off yesterday's Blue Mountain.


If you've got something like $120,000 to spare, I know of some kick-ass speakers for you...

Recently finished a bowl of Peterson Luxury Mixture that has been sitting around for some time. Inspired by the Special 2012 Reserve (which I highly recommend :lol to smoke it for a comparison. I'll report (although it's technically morning here) that I'm just off for the second half of the comparison which I fully expect to be SPLENDID once again. I'm really off on an aromatic kick with this stuff.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht, followed by Granger. Feeling quite inadequate with my headphones and iPod :lol:


----------



## Goatmilk

Just lit up a dale. PA in the new diplomat


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> 4312s from a PX? I had a set of those - great speakers! I knew they were better than decent (for the time and my level of audio geekitude), but didn't know much else. My house was burglarized (ex-wife bought a house in a bad area of the county when I was elk hunting. See why she's an ex?) and completely cleaned me out - bastards even stole my ironing board. Anyway, my 4312s were long gone. My insurance company couldn't replace them - they had nothing that would compare as they weren't available in the US (really?), so I was sent to an audio engineer's place for my replacements.
> 
> Ended out with a set of Boston Acoustics towers - back when BA was still putting out decent stuff. Actually liked the range of the BA towers better than the 4312s. But I missed those JBLs!
> 
> I know - not guru level audio, but for my yellow belt in audio-fu they were great!


Yep, got these in the PX at Camp Humphries back in 1986. Best I've ever heard (though I'm no audio geek). Here's something to remember yours buy (if I recall the A's looked no different)(these are not mine, BTW):






I've seen a few pairs offered on ebay over the years. The only thing out there now a guy selling custom made covers - very cool for $64.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Coffee-Cup said:


> Terry! I really enjoyed the music and that is one very beautiful system that you have there.:yo: I was really missing some of my old music and fortunately came across some of my old albums. When I was going thru my music I saw my tube dynakit amplifiers and pre-amps that I had built and stored away and thought to myself that "I really missed my tube sounds", but let the thought drift away.:crazy: Many years ago my wife thought that my hand built stereo system was taking up too much room and we compromised and I replaced it with a Carver digital receiver and a 5 Polk Speaker system. The Carver sounds good but I love the sound of tubes.:nod: I spent hours building two Dynakit 70 Amplifiers with a Dynakit Pas 3 pre-amplifier and my gigantic "Sweet 16" speakers. I had rigged each of my Dynakit 70s in series giving me 70 watts of tube power for both the right and left speakers; the sound was immense. I seem to be off-topic here so I will end with saying again how much I really love your system.:ranger:


Ha, ha - not mine, Moe. If I spent all my money on stereo stuff, well, I'd have less for the 1792 Flake, right? :tongue1:


----------



## nikonnut

Having my usual OGS in the Tsuge. Tries some '09 Christmas Cheer yesterday :yawn: Since everyone's on an audio kick  here's a turn table my good friend Steve (I mod on his website) built. The arm is some other gentlemans doing but the the platter, etc. are his. I want it so bad!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Christopher, that's a pretty piece. But why is the table so high? Granted, I know nothing about these things...

Two bowls of Esoterica Dunbar, followed by one bowl of Royal Yacht. I really enjoyed the Dunbar (hence, the two bowls) and have a bird named TheRooster to thank for the introduction. I don't consider myself all that much of a VaPer fan, but this I like.


----------



## nikonnut

ProbateGeek said:


> Christopher, that's a pretty piece. But why is the table so high? Granted, I know nothing about these things...


Terry,
Excellent question  I had to ask myself. According to Steve that platter weighs in at 25Kg (55 pounds) so once it's running at the desired speed there is no variance. This eliminates any RPM related, uhm, imperfections (my term) as it were. Sounded good to me but I'm deaf as a stone (too many years as a machinist and playing with guns don't ya know) so I couldn't tell one way or another :rofl:


----------



## floogy

VA spice in my LHS churchwarden, Stogie in an CG and some Frog Morton's Cellar in my Ambassador. Along with a few glasses of scotch.


----------



## MarkC

Desertlifter said:


> 4312s from a PX?


I remember walking into the PX Stereo store at the Yokusaka base when I was homeported there; almost crapped my pants! Ended up buying a Pioneer A-9 integrated amp and a T-9 tuner. Might not be my choice now, but no complaints.


----------



## MarkC

AStateJB said:


> You guys are killing me with all the audio talk! I need to get another system...something that's at least decent...


You and me both! But first, there's a few tins I need to pick up, and some sticks I have to try...

Finishing up this mornings' Opening Night to start the evening.


----------



## MarkC

nikonnut said:


> Since everyone's on an audio kick  here's a turn table my good friend Steve (I mod on his website) built.


Steve? Steve Hoffman perhaps?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Forgot to post smoked me a huge bowl of fm last night.


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> Terry,
> Excellent question  I had to ask myself. According to Steve that platter weighs in at 25Kg (55 pounds) so once it's running at the desired speed there is no variance. This eliminates any RPM related, uhm, imperfections (my term) as it were. Sounded good to me but I'm deaf as a stone (too many years as a machinist and playing with guns don't ya know) so I couldn't tell one way or another :rofl:


You certainly wouldn't want to suffer wow or flutter on your bottom.

It is a sad observation that by the time you achieve the affluence required to buy anything near to the audio equipment of your dreams, you will inevitably no longer have the hearing to appreciate it properly.

Once again, youth is wasted on the young.

Now if only there were someone you could make a deal with in order to regain your youth...


----------



## freestoke

I had a pretty nice system back in the late '60s and early '70s. Had a Marantz(?) amplifier, some gigantic horn speakers (might even still have these!), the most expensive turntable I could find in DC (without going berserk with a studio mastering unit. :lol, and a pretty pricey Ampex tape deck. Actually, I think the Marantz is what I wound up with in the '80s and the one I had in the late '60s and early '70s was even farther up the pecking order, but I can't remember the name. I also had the record collection to back it up. Being a comm officer, I had learned how all this stuff really worked, so it was very cool to put my recent training into action.

"It is a sad observation that by the time you achieve the affluence required to buy anything near to the audio equipment of your dreams, you will inevitably no longer have the hearing to appreciate it properly." :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

MarkC said:


> Steve? Steve Hoffman perhaps?


Nah  Steve Smedley. I wish I was wise enough to mod on a site like Steve Hoffman's. 
...and about to fire up a bowl of OGS in the country gentleman. I'm in a rut  but its a good rut!


----------



## steinr1

More Peterson aromatics. A bowl or two of Luxury Mixture first, and then the Special 2012 Reserve. Again, this remains Highly Recommended.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> It is a sad observation that by the time you achieve the affluence required to buy anything near to the audio equipment of your dreams, you will inevitably no longer have the hearing to appreciate it properly.


Isn't that the truth? Anything over 12K is wasted on me at this point.


----------



## Salty

AK that I packed in the Sav last night. 24 hours of drying time has it smoking perfectly.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Storm is moving in...47 mph gusts, snow above town, puffing on a bowl of McClelland's Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1 in a Castello Sea Rock 33.


Castello SeaRock 33_10.01.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a bowl of ABF in a Cellini.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked some plum pudding in my Wiebe pipe....nice


----------



## szyzk

scottw said:


> Smoked some plum pudding in my Wiebe pipe....nice


Ah, Plum Pudding, a tobacco I don't see mentioned around here too often but one that deserves any praise heaped on it.

I do believe I'll prepare a bowl for myself!


----------



## Longer ash

after reading the review last night I have been smoking Orlik Golden Sliced most of the day


----------



## ProbateGeek

Had two very good cigars at a pub this evening, but neither one came close to the bowl of Royal Yacht I just had - it was exquisite. And that in a "dirty" (it was yesterday's pipe) Savinelli. I don't know how much longer I'm going to consider myself a cigar nut - the pipe tobaccos are beating out almost every cigar I smoke. I get halfway through a cigar and find myself wishing for some 1792 or the Yacht. 

I won't complain - just never really saw this coming.


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Had two very good cigars at a pub this evening, but neither one came close to the bowl of Royal Yacht I just had - it was exquisite. And that in a "dirty" (it was yesterday's pipe) Savinelli. I don't know how much longer I'm going to consider myself a cigar nut - the pipe tobaccos are beating out almost every cigar I smoke. I get halfway through a cigar and find myself wishing for some 1792 or the Yacht.
> 
> I won't complain - just never really saw this coming.


It happened to me the same way.


----------



## laloin

Dr. Plume said:


> It happened to me the same way.


I started down the pipe 1st and then ventured into cigars. I'm the pipe smokers who smokes a once in awhile cigar. The regulars at my cigar lounge know when I'm buying cigars it for that once in a blue moon smoke ha


----------



## steinr1

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Storm is moving in...47 mph gusts, snow above town, puffing on a bowl of McClelland's Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1 in a Castello Sea Rock 33.
> 
> 
> Castello SeaRock 33_10.01.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Your pipes just seem to get better and better.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Your pipes just seem to get better and better.


I second this - whenever I see one of DJ's posts I think some pipe maker should snatch him up as a "pipe model". He could become a spokesperson for multiple pipe makers, and then he could offer extreme discounts to all his friends. Eh, DJ? :wink:


----------



## steinr1

Inspired by the "Little Mac" experiment, I've decided to give one of my favourite pipes an outing. It's been a while.

A Ropp Flamme that I dropped some time ago. Previously split across the back of the bowl horizontally, I added a vertical crack from one end of the existing split through to the top of the bowl. About an eighth of the bowl now kind of flaps about a bit. Still smokes like a trooper and has lovely grain on what's left intact. I've got plans to pin it together at some point, but they'll probably come to nothing. 

I'll fill it with 1792 Flake. It's got a decent sized bowl which will probably last me a few days since I discovered quite how pusillanimous I was as regards nicotine. I've seen a lot of posts on the forum about how cheap pipe smoking is compared to cigars and cigarettes. I've discovered that it would be cheaper still if I only smoked this stuff.

And, although not smoking it now - I still highly recommend Peterson Special 2012 Reserve. :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Storm is moving in...47 mph gusts, snow above town, puffing on a bowl of McClelland's Grand Orientals Smyrna No. 1 in a Castello Sea Rock 33.
> 
> 
> Castello SeaRock 33_10.01.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Sir you have quite the collection of fine pipes.


----------



## nikonnut

Just winding down with some LNF in the gentleman. Good end to a crap day.


----------



## Couch_Incident

McClelland 24.

Couch


----------



## Dr. Plume

Huge bowl of anni kake in general Paton walking through the champs élysées Christmas market. Glass of port to top off the night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Yep, that's pretty much it. Brown rope (ala Brown Irish/Happy Bogie) with a sweet rum flavoring added.
> 
> *I'll get a little nub to you in a few days.*


And true to his word, Clifford delivers:










This looks and smells mighty tasty - don't know if I will be able to try it tonight, but it's next on the chopping block, so to speak. You will note the requisite "ballast adjustment" used - a pouch of the ever-faithful 5 Brothers. Love their exclamation point - luckily, I still have a healthy stash of PA to mix it with.

Thanks for the rope, Clifford - and for adding to the list of things I need to get for myself.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Chestnuts Roasting in my meer. Definitely gets you in the Christmas mood with a hint of eggnog and a bit of Latakia and nutty goodness. This is a well balanced blend that capped off the last working Monday in 2012. ipe:


----------



## AStateJB

Got some S.G. Commonwealth drying to go in the Big Ben very soon.


----------



## nikonnut

Got charged with burning some trash so... Hang on. My pants are on fire.... Some left over OGS in the gentleman.


----------



## gahdzila

Hope you enjoy it, Terry.

I think I'll be hitting the Irish Oak tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2001 in my Castello Vergin billiard.


----------



## szyzk

mcgreggor57 said:


> Chestnuts Roasting in my meer. Definitely gets you in the Christmas mood with a hint of eggnog and a bit of Latakia and nutty goodness. This is a well balanced blend that capped off the last working Monday in 2012. ipe:


Was there an aromatic component to it or..?


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

steinr1 said:


> Your pipes just seem to get better and better.


Thanks, Robert! This Castello is one of my best smokers.



ProbateGeek said:


> I second this - whenever I see one of DJ's posts I think some pipe maker should snatch him up as a "pipe model". He could become a spokesperson for multiple pipe makers, and then he could offer extreme discounts to all his friends. Eh, DJ? :wink:


Great idea, Terry. Good work if one can get it! Some might think you seriously need a visit to your eye doctor. If I did get the model jobs, you're all in on the artisan pipemakers beta-test crew!



Dr. Plume said:


> Sir you have quite the collection of fine pipes.


Thanks Dave! Glad you have an eye for them.

This evening, storm is over, sky is clear and the cold has set in. Nice change. Puffing on a bowl of McClelland's Frog Morton Across the Pond in a CAO bent meerschaum. Just got this pipe back this afternoon. Sent it off to Dave Wolff at Walker Briar Works to get the airway opened. Dave did a great job and now, no more gurgle!


CAO Meerschaum_DJ by GoerzDagor, on Flickr

The invitation to come on over to the Olympic Peninsula for a smoke session is open. I've only got one pipe pal here, but right now she's in Africa working for a safari company. Lana even loves Latakia...


DJ_Lana_Abingdon by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## AStateJB

She loves latakia and she's easy on the eyes... That's quite the lady friend you have there DJ! :tu

I broke up the last of my Erinmore flake tonight, to load for tomorrow. Too much for 1 bowl, not enough for 2... So the remainder got mixed with some Carter Hall and loaded into my MM Washington for the last smoke of the night.


----------



## Salty

AStateJB said:


> She loves latakia and she's easy on the eyes... That's quite the lady friend you have there DJ! :tu
> 
> I broke up the last of my Erinmore flake tonight, to load for tomorrow. Too much for 1 bowl, not enough for 2... So the remainder got mixed with some Carter Hall and loaded into my MM Washington for the last smoke of the night.


Wow. Well done Josh. That sounds awesome. I love me some Erinmore. I can't wait to hear how the CH blend taste.

I am smoking MB Club Blend in the MM tonight. I am enjoying the sweetness of this blend. Apparently there is a light sugar casing. Nice way to end the day.


----------



## AStateJB

Salty said:


> Wow. Well done Josh. That sounds awesome. I love me some Erinmore. I can't wait to hear how the CH blend taste.


I like Erinmore a lot, but this mix only served to reinforce my thoughts that maybe Carter Hall just isn't for me...


----------



## laloin

AStateJB said:


> I like Erinmore a lot, but this mix only served to reinforce my thoughts that maybe Carter Hall just isn't for me...


I could never get passed the pineapple casing in Erinmore


----------



## Dr. Plume

laloin said:


> I could never get passed the pineapple casing in Erinmore


My BM just started carrying the mixture I was thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> My BM just started carrying the mixture I was thinking about giving it a try.


Everyone says the Flake is much better than the Mixture.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Hope you enjoy it, Terry.


Clifford, I went ahead and smoked half the rope (GH&Co Sweet Rum Twist) you were so kind to send me. Took two VERY large bowls, in my dad's Fellini. While the tobacco smelled wonderful prelight, smoking it I noted zero "rum", and nothing "sweet" at all. Someone wrote that it's only called "sweet" because doing so probably amuses the heck out of the blenders at GH&Co. I could buy that.

I'm thinking perhaps I did not let this dry enough, as it was a bit steamy and the taste was almost bitter - not at all what I was expecting from the name. I did load a second bowl, however, so there must have been something I was enjoying. I need to revisit the Happy Brown Bogie and do a comparison. In the meantime, I think I will use the rest of the rope to add to meeker blends that could use a bit of nic, though I did not find this to be especially strong.

Thanks for letting me try this, and being so willing to share - I love puff because of BsOTL like you.


----------



## Macke

Just finished off a tin of GL Pease Telegraph Hill in my country gentleman thanks to Shuckins! Was a very nice tobacco, and a great introduction to vapers, enjoyed the last bowl even more than the first.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, I went ahead and smoked half the rope (GH&Co Sweet Rum Twist)...*though I did not find this to be especially strong*.


eep: Anybody see *Hancock*? The scene where Will Smith bashes Charlize Theron over the head with a frying pan and she just glares at him?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Macke said:


> Just finished off a tin of GL Pease Telegraph Hill in my country gentleman thanks to Shuckins! Was a very nice tobacco, and a great introduction to vapers, enjoyed the last bowl even more than the first.


*NATE!*

Good to bump into you again, neighbor! arty:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, I went ahead and smoked half the rope (GH&Co Sweet Rum Twist) you were so kind to send me. Took two VERY large bowls, in my dad's Fellini. While the tobacco smelled wonderful prelight, smoking it I noted zero "rum", and nothing "sweet" at all. Someone wrote that it's only called "sweet" because doing so probably amuses the heck out of the blenders at GH&Co. I could buy that.
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps I did not let this dry enough, as it was a bit steamy and the taste was almost bitter - not at all what I was expecting from the name. I did load a second bowl, however, so there must have been something I was enjoying. I need to revisit the Happy Brown Bogie and do a comparison. In the meantime, I think I will use the rest of the rope to add to meeker blends that could use a bit of nic, though I did not find this to be especially strong.
> 
> Thanks for letting me try this, and being so willing to share - I love puff because of BsOTL like you.


Funny the names of these in the US. Here, where they are "at home", there is nothing "Happy" about plain old Brown Bogie and the "Sweet Rum Twist" is just Brown Bogie Rum (or maybe Pig Tail Rum - but this doesn't seem to be available at the moment). Has Disney been called in to cheer things up?

Regardless of the name used, at this time, I'm enjoying these myself. Albeit in less inhuman quantities. "Order of the Nicotine Nut" awarded once more - with bar and cluster.


----------



## gahdzila

Well, dang it, Terry. I hate that you didn't like it. 

I seem to remember my last batch of Sweet Rum Twist having a heavier dose of "sweet rum" than this batch, but I still taste it in the smoke. 

Not especially strong? Really?!? I've had Sliced Brown Twist, and I seem to remember it being a hair stronger than Sweet Rum, but Sweet Rum Twist is definitely no lightweight.

It does need to be dried out. A LOT. I slice thin coins off, fully rub them out, and then leave the pile of shag out for an hour or more. Definitely dry it until it is no longer sticky. Not quite crunchy, but close. I'm thinking if it seamed steamy to you, that it was way too wet. Maybe you'll like it better if you dry it out more.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Well, dang it, Terry. I hate that you didn't like it.


Hey, we can't all like the same things - I'll take all the 1792 and Royal Yacht, you guys divvy up the rest. :tongue1:


gahdzila said:


> Not especially strong? Really?!?


Well, I'm starting to get the feeling I'm partially immune - unless you guys truly are wimps? :biggrin:


----------



## pipe30

Just tried some Lane 1Q for the first time... not bad at all, I liked it.


----------



## freestoke

As of the moment, I have the 4Dot roasting a coin of BXX broken on top of a load of Anni Kake. This is pipe smoking at the frontier of technique! :lol: I reamed this 4Dot before I put it on the rack some days ago, along with a thorough vodka scrubbing, and it's performing brilliantly. p


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Abingdon in a Henryk Worobiec Gdanska.


WOROBIEC GDAŃSKA._x by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished a wee bit of Saint James Flake in the Tsuge. A tad young and damp but fantastic none the less!


----------



## gahdzila

Anni Kake, followed by Royal Yacht.


----------



## DanR

Took my daughter to Texas A&M today for a campus visit. 6 hours total in the car. Ugh! 

Enjoying some Best Brown Flake before I head off to bed.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a BIG bowl of Altadis Planters Punch on the porch about thirty minutes ago. 

It was superb! This surprises me, as I thought I didn't like aeromatics. But I loved this, and I really like the Altadis Chocolate Truffle too, and the McClelland Baklava was fairly good also.

Until I found yall, here at the Puff Forums, I had only smoked OTC's. This convinced me that aeromatics sucked. Boy, was I wrong!

Ya know how Macoba is a full-on-frontal-assault, florally, as a snuff? Planters punch is that with fruit, as a pipe tobacco. No tongue bite at all, even when I puffed it hard. When i smoked it slow, or fast, the fruit smell/flavour was almost overpowering (in a good way). It also had decent nicotine levels, not strong, but in no way weak. I can't wait to try more, and also to try other Altadis aero's.


----------



## laloin

MacBaren Virginia #1 in my Sav Mr. G straight billard. Yummy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cigar - Diesel Shorty Grind. 

Disappointment - again.

Tomorrow - Royal Yacht. :thumb:


----------



## Salty

Half a bowl of FVF in the MM. I am going to smoke some Early Morning Pipe for a bit of vitamin N before bed.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Took my daughter to Texas A&M today for a campus visit. 6 hours total in the car. Ugh!
> 
> Enjoying some Best Brown Flake before I head off to bed.


What the heck were you thinking? That place is full of _Aggies!_

Finishing off the tin of Opening Night.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Ya know how Macoba is a full-on-frontal-assault, florally, as a snuff? Planters punch is that with fruit, as a pipe tobacco. No tongue bite at all, even when I puffed it hard. When i smoked it slow, or fast, the fruit smell/flavour was almost overpowering (in a good way). It also had decent nicotine levels, not strong, but in no way weak. I can't wait to try more, and also to try other Altadis aero's.


Wow, sounds almost like Ennerdale territory! :spy:


----------



## steinr1

Been at the Black Bogie Aromatic today. Really hit the spot after a fantastic Indian lunch with colleagues in Southall. Nothing fancy, but as this is one of the "Little India" areas of London, the food was made by those who know, for those who know.
Got most of another bowl to finish (not much in the tiny pipe I use for these ropes) and then perhaps some Black Mallory.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Reading lord of the rings and smoked grey haven as frodo and the gang entered the wood with the elves after the mines. God this is good stuff. Anyone seen hilman lately haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## AStateJB

Having a little MacB HH Mature Virginia in my Savinelli Trevi 111


----------



## area51

Lit up some Lane Cherry, and I'm about to light up some Sutliff PS St. George's Blend


----------



## AStateJB

Now, Frog Morton Across the Pond in the Big Ben Desert.


----------



## steinr1

AStateJB said:


> Now, Frog Morton Across the Pond in the Big Ben Desert.


LOVE that finish; I just know that I would screw it up with grubby fingers, though. How well does it clean up - or are you just more fastidious than I?


----------



## AStateJB

steinr1 said:


> LOVE that finish; I just know that I would screw it up with grubby fingers, though. How well does it clean up - or are you just more fastidious than I?


Thank you! I've only cleaned it once so far... Used a little PGA on a soft cloth. Worked like a charm!


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> Reading lord of the rings and smoked grey haven as frodo and the gang entered the wood with the elves after the mines. God this is good stuff. Anyone seen hilman lately haven't seen him post in a while.


Nope, I haven't. I seem to remember him having some sort of chronic illness....MS maybe? I hope he's ok.

Haven't seen Kevin Keith lately, either. He's also strangely absent on the DG forum, a smaller less active forum than this one, but Kevin posted there practically daily.

Hopefully, they're both just busy with holiday stuff.

It's been a VaPer day for me. Several bowls of Anni Kake, and a couple of bowls of Peterson Irish Oak. The Dr Grabow Big Pipe blond billiard is handling the abuse gracefully :thumb:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Time for a bowl of Royal Yaght in a MM.

heading out to to the porch to supervise.


----------



## AStateJB

Now some Erinmore flake, in my MM Diplomat, left over from yesterday.


----------



## nikonnut

Not home yet but there's some Hamborger Feermaster waiting for me so...


----------



## 36Bones

I'm still here!! We are still having to stay at the old house. The contractors are moving in slow motion and our internet went down. They got us back up late yesterday evening. My MS is doing better ever since I received my steroid infusion and it seems to be holding my symptoms back for now. I also got a part time job with a local engineering firm doing some video consulting for them. :whoo: It's nice to know I'm missed. :grouphug: Thank you brothers and sisters for thinking about me.

Enjoying some 1792 in the Savinelli, with a cold Samuel Adams Winter Lager. :tu


----------



## AStateJB

Good to see you, Hilman! And glad to hear you're doing better! I'm gonna have to try that 1792 one of these days...


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> I'm gonna have to try that 1792 one of these days...


You and me both, brother glad to hear all is well Hilman.

On a completely unrelated note...is it me or does HV act a lot like a VAPer for being a straight VA?


----------



## 36Bones

nikonnut said:


> You and me both, brother glad to hear all is well Hilman.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note...is it me or does HV act a lot like a VAPer for being a straight VA?


1792 kicked my posterior the first few bowls, but now it's becoming a fast favorite. Terry is looking like a genius to me, at this point. :wink: I recommend a full tummy when you enjoy your first few bowls.


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> I recommend a full tummy when you enjoy your first few bowls.


Sounds like my kinda baccy!


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Sounds like my kinda baccy!


Pfffff... You KNOW you're gonna end up adding some tambo sooner or later :rofl:


----------



## 36Bones

nikonnut said:


> Pfffff... You KNOW you're gonna end up adding some tambo sooner or later :rofl:


ound:


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Pfffff... You KNOW you're gonna end up adding some tambo sooner or later :rofl:


What do you take me for? A nicotine fiend? Just because I smoke Viajes/straight Black Irish Twist at 6AM? :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> What do you take me for? A nicotine fiend? Just because I smoke Viajes/straight Black Irish Twist at 6AM? :lol:


Not at all  I just have this feeling....


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Not at all  I just have this feeling....


You're one to talk... " Just Smoked: Tambo...Oh My!"


I got something for you... :evil:


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> You're one to talk... " Just Smoked: Tambo...Oh My!"
> 
> 
> I got something for you... :evil:


Well you know I ain't skeered :lol: and you know I love a C-4 before breakfast :tu

Oh, and I've been thinking about your Smaug blend. How's this sound? 40% Latakia, 40% Perique, and 20% Tambo. Dragons breath if ever there was.


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Well you know I ain't skeered :lol: and you know I love a C-4 before breakfast :tu


:lol: batten down the hatches and put on your big boy britches then.


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> :lol: batten down the hatches and put on your big boy britches then.


 Ha! I can't fit in anything but :rofl:

And smoking some sweet vanilla honeydew in the tuxedo. Good stuff, needs Tambo....


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Ha! I can't fit in anything but :rofl:


:lol:



nikonnut said:


> Good stuff, needs Tambo....


ound:


----------



## gahdzila

Good to see you back, Hilman!

I'm having more of the incredible multiplying Billy Budd tonight, in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## ProbateGeek

You guys are an enjoyable read - so thanks. Did ya see my new sig? Marketing, for you guys...

The cigars are not giving up the fight for dominance vs. the pipes at my place. We'll see how this one fairs.










I predict it will be shown up by some Irish Flake tonight.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> I predict it will be shown up by some Irish Flake tonight.


Uhm, er - that was pretty nice. Never mind! :redface:

And good to have you back, Hilman.


----------



## freestoke

36Bones said:


> I'm still here!!


Howdy, Hilman! :yo:

Such a good name, too. My Texas relatives have good names. "jim". sheesh. Why couldn't they have named me after one of my uncles, Bowden or Chester or Parker or Sodie? :dunno:

Good evening, Viet Nam! I'm smoking some Anni Kake in the Darth Rader. p


----------



## freestoke

AStateJB said:


> Just because I smoke Viajes/straight Black Irish Twist at 6AM? :lol:


Like we'd expect you to quit smoking before the card game is over? :ask: Shut up and deal, I'll get you another beer. :beerchug:


----------



## AStateJB

freestoke said:


> Like we'd expect you to quit smoking before the card game is over? :ask: Shut up and deal, I'll get you another beer. :beerchug:


:lol:

Mmmmmmmm... BEER!


----------



## steinr1

First smoke (for me) in a Ropp Bent Billiard Symphonie (need I say Louisiana Flake?).

Pic on the Acquisitions thread...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hmmmm I am not sure wht to smoke tonight in the mood for something a little different. Ad I have so much open in my tobaccos I need to finish stuff before opening new stuff.


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> Hmmmm I am not sure wht to smoke tonight in the mood for something a little different. Ad I have so much open in my tobaccos I need to finish stuff before opening new stuff.


Something different? (glancing at your cellar). Open that m79 :heh:


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> Something different? (glancing at your cellar). Open that m79 :heh:


That stuff scares me to be honest my entire tobacco box smells like it and I have never opened it....... I will have to do a review soon


----------



## 36Bones

Smoked a bowl of Shortcut to Mushrooms on the way home, in the DG Regal #65. Not bad at all. It's good to be back gents. :tu


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> That stuff scares me to be honest my entire tobacco box smells like it and I have never opened it....... I will have to do a review soon


sheesh, Doc, ya gotta get it into biowaste container!  Your fvf is gonna smell like Good 'n Plenty! Getting ready to load up some PA56 in something large p


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> sheesh, Doc, ya gotta get it into biowaste container!  Your fvf is gonna smell like Good 'n Plenty! Getting ready to load up some PA56 in something large p


Nnnnnnooooooooo! Not the Fvf I am sitting on!


----------



## Salty

Kendal Kentucky in the MM. I am only smoking half a bowl of this lovely nicotine bomb. I absolutely love this spicy blend. Later, I am going to pack my new 4 dot lightly with some Irish Oak, and smoke it slowly, as I am breaking it in. Good times. Hope you folks are having a happy holiday season.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2001. This is my fourth bowl of this, and I haven't completely made up my mind, but I'm leaning towards "if this is eleven years old, I'm Elanor Roosevelt".


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I'm not Elanor Roosevelt. I guess I'm just disappointed that this stuff isn't as good as the Virginia Woods and Matured Virginia No. 27 that I smoked prior to this, both of which were only six years old. Age isn't everything; live and learn.


----------



## steinr1

I did something today that I don't think I have ever done before. But, having survived the end of the world, I thought I'd risk it.

I second guessed the professional tobacco blenders.

I just finished my usual tiny bowl (I'm a wimp) of rope tobacco - Brown Bogie Rum - and thought "Why don't they make a rum (or other spirit) topped version of Black Bogie? It's a smoother tobacco than the brown and the rum top would be even better with the black."

So the world now welcomes...

*Black Bogie Lagavulin*.

I doused a small bit of Black Bogie in the aforementioned spirit; enough to soak thoroughly. Cut almost immediately, rubbed it out, scattered it on some card and allowed it to dry for only about 10 minutes. Still a bit damper than it is "fresh". Stuffed the bowl, applied the flame and...

SUCCESS!

The trial lot burned pretty much as normal (the little pipe is caked well now and working properly), right through to the end on one light and there was a distinct "something" added to the taste and aroma. Slightly peaty and a tiny bit medicinal - just like the real thing. Not as noticeable as the "Rum" in Brown Bogie Rum, but I suspect that also is sweetened.

Next up, Drambuie for the sweetness and herbal kick or maybe Yellow or Green Chartreuse for even more of the same.

Excelsior! Per ardua ad astra


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> I did something today that I don't think I have ever done before. But, having survived the end of the world, I thought I'd risk it.
> 
> I second guessed the professional tobacco blenders.
> 
> I just finished my usual tiny bowl (i'm a winp) of rope tobacco - Brown Bogie Rum - and thought "Why don't they make a rum (or other spirit) topped version of Black Bogie? It's a smoother tobacco than the brown and the rum top would be even better with the black."
> 
> So the world now welcomes...
> 
> *Black Bogie Lagavulin*.
> 
> I doused a small bit of Black Bogie in the aforementioned spirit; enough to soak thoroughly. Cut almost immediately, rubbed it out, scattered it on some card and allowed it to dry for only about 10 minutes. Still a bit damper than it is "fresh". Stuffed the bowl, applied the flame and...
> 
> SUCCESS!
> 
> The trial lot burned pretty much as normal (the little pipe is caked well now and working properly), right through to the end on one light and there was a distinct "something" added to the taste and aroma. Slightly peaty and a tiny bit medicinal - just like the real thing. Not as noticeable as the "Rum" in Brown Bogie Rum, but I suspect that also is sweetened.
> 
> Next up, Drambuie for the sweetness and herbal kick or maybe Yellow or Green Chartreuse for even more of the same.
> 
> Excelsior! Per ardua ad astra.


Well done a worth experiment. I just sniffed a tin do escudo for the first time and though I have not smoked it yet I hope heaven smells like this.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> Well done a worth experiment. I just sniffed a tin do escudo for the first time and though I have not smoked it yet I hope heaven smells like this.


Escudo. Must have been imported from the US. I think I know of it - a strong VaPer? Which brings me back on track.

Louisiana Flake in my ancient half bent Barling.

I'll leave the forum to bubble for a while without my "help".


----------



## MarkC

Dr. Plume said:


> Well done a worth experiment. I just sniffed a tin do escudo for the first time and though I have not smoked it yet I hope heaven smells like this.


Me too, since I'm heading the other way... 

I couldn't take it any more; just popped a tin of HOTW.


----------



## teedles915

Evening pipers, the first snow of the season is on the ground so its time to break out the cob and enjoy a couple bowls. 

Gatlinburlier Cumberland. Sort if a hybrid English/Aro blend. Reminds me of Frog Morton with a bit more sweetness.


----------



## gahdzila

The Billy Budd finally stopped multiplying! Polishing off the jar in the MM General.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> The Billy Budd finally stopped multiplying! Polishing off the jar in the MM General.


It didn't stand a chance against the General.


----------



## MarkC

More HOTW. But we all knew that when I popped the tin, right?


----------



## scopawl

steinr1 said:


> ...Lagavulin...


Ack!
I'm Scottish and even I hate Islay whiskys. I can't see any good in ruining a tobacco with that! I can hardly stand the smell of the stuff! More power to you, if you liked it though! 

Anyway, this evening I put some Grousemoor into my little Dr G but the snow came on a bit strong so I had to abandon ship!


----------



## Dr. Plume

scopawl said:


> Ack!
> I'm Scottish and even I hate Islay whiskys. I can't see any good in ruining a tobacco with that! I can hardly stand the smell of the stuff! More power to you, if you liked it though!
> 
> Anyway, this evening I put some Grousemoor into my little Dr G but the snow came on a bit strong so I had to abandon ship!


I sure do love me some grousemoor but will ghost a pipe like nobody's business!


----------



## steinr1

scopawl said:


> Ack!
> I'm Scottish and even I hate Islay whiskys. I can't see any good in ruining a tobacco with that! I can hardly stand the smell of the stuff! More power to you, if you liked it though!
> 
> Anyway, this evening I put some Grousemoor into my little Dr G but the snow came on a bit strong so I had to abandon ship!


OUTRAGE!!!! I suppose it's a matter of personal taste...

I'll pour oil on troubled waters by having some 25 Y.O. Hart Bros. bottled Highland Park. Surely no-one can object to that.

(btw - How you liking the price of drink in Sweden? Now that is outrageous. Is tobacco similarly controlled?)


----------



## Dr. Plume

Anni kake in my faithful meer!


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in the "Tunisia Campaign" pipe.


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> I sure do love me some grousemoor but will ghost a pipe like nobody's business!


Time to move up to the real cheese, Dave. Put some Ennerdale in that pipe and you'll never notice the Grousemoor at all.

I'm having some Royal Yacht, trying recover from Robert's stinging rebuke of Druidity.


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> Time to move up to the real cheese, Dave. Put some Ennerdale in that pipe and you'll never notice the Grousemoor at all.
> 
> I'm having some Royal Yacht, trying recover from Robert's stinging rebuke of Druidity.


Never tried it but grouse has its own pipe in my collection specifically marked and labeled.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> Never tried it but grouse has its own pipe in my collection specifically *marked and labeled*.


A pipe used for Ennerdale will not need this.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> A pipe used for Ennerdale will not need this.


:rofl:


----------



## AStateJB

MacBaren Vanilla Cream in my MM Washington.


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> Never tried it but grouse has its own pipe in my collection specifically marked and labeled.


WAITAMINUTE! WAIT. ONE. MINUTE.

Did I just see you post that you've not tried Ennerdale? On the forum? Right before Christmas?

That went well for BigSarge.... ipe:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Desertlifter said:


> WAITAMINUTE! WAIT. ONE. MINUTE.
> 
> Did I just see you post that you've not tried Ennerdale? On the forum? Right before Christmas?
> 
> That went well for BigSarge.... ipe:


Yes I did! And yes it's true. I have never seen smelled or smoked ennerdale


----------



## AStateJB

LBF in the Trevi now.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> A pipe used for Ennerdale will not need this.


:lol:

Smoking a bowl of HOTW...


----------



## nikonnut

Had a busy day. Tried the sweet rum twist Clifford generously sent me. Sadly, it's not for me (right now) but I shall revisit it and I am grateful for the sample Clifford. Thank you, brother. After that it was a bowl of OGS on the way to Little Rock, followed by some Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew. Finally, celebrated tonight with a big sushi dinner and a bowl of Dan Hamborger Veermaster. Celebrate what you ask? My birthday and getting a raise at work! I guess I'm finally showing my worth


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> Yes I did! And yes it's true. *I have never* seen *smelled* or smoked *ennerdale*


Never SMELLED any Ennerdale, you say? "Smelled"? How very interesting that you added _that_ particular verb. . .


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Never SMELLED any Ennerdale, you say? "Smelled"? How very interesting that you added _that_ particular verb. . .


Yes yes it is.... Rumor even reach this part of the world. ainkiller:


----------



## scopawl

steinr1 said:


> OUTRAGE!!!! I suppose it's a matter of personal taste...
> 
> I'll pour oil on troubled waters by having some 25 Y.O. Hart Bros. bottled Highland Park. Surely no-one can object to that.
> 
> (btw - How you liking the price of drink in Sweden? Now that is outrageous. Is tobacco similarly controlled?)


If you're not buying alcohol in a bar/restaurant you can only get it in government controlled shops- nothing like the 3 for £20 deals from Tesco that I left back home! Some bars have okay prices if you stick to their house beer (my "local" is about £2.50 for a bottle of Tuborg), but I don't think I've bought anything other than beer when I've been out- the prices for a spirit + mixer is outrageous, as you say.

I was in a B+M tobacco store a couple of days ago and saw that the price for 50g of most pipe tobacco runs for about 250 SEK (about £25/$40) whereas online you're talking about £7 from the US based retailers? It's cheaper for me to order stuff online and pay for the postage than it is to buy locally.

Slightly back on track, I didn't realise quite how ghost-y Grousemoor was, looks like I'm going to have to smoke a few Grousemoor infused bowls to get rid of it then!


----------



## Dr. Plume

scopawl said:


> If you're not buying alcohol in a bar/restaurant you can only get it in government controlled shops- nothing like the 3 for £20 deals from Tesco that I left back home! Some bars have okay prices if you stick to their house beer (my "local" is about £2.50 for a bottle of Tuborg), but I don't think I've bought anything other than beer when I've been out- the prices for a spirit + mixer is outrageous, as you say.
> 
> I was in a B+M tobacco store a couple of days ago and saw that the price for 50g of most pipe tobacco runs for about 250 SEK (about £25/$40) whereas online you're talking about £7 from the US based retailers? It's cheaper for me to order stuff online and pay for the postage than it is to buy locally.
> 
> Slightly back on track, I didn't realise quite how ghost-y Grousemoor was, looks like I'm going to have to smoke a few Grousemoor infused bowls to get rid of it then!


Yeah should have included a note with that one. It's cheaper for me to order from us too but I can get two things here at least that I cannot in the us. Fvf is always in stock here and capstan original navy cut. Yum


----------



## steinr1

scopawl said:


> Slightly back on track, I didn't realise quite how ghost-y Grousemoor was, looks like I'm going to have to smoke a few Grousemoor infused bowls to get rid of it then!


Must try some Grousemoor. But this is not the worst of the ghosters. By all accounts, that's Ennerdale Flake. I gave a colleague a sample (he only loaded a part bowl and I did warn him) and he was still tasting it more than a week later. He's a heavy smoker of Mac Baren aromatics too. I only recently started to smoke Ennerdale; I have a pipe dedicated to it which was an estate meerschaum which had an "aroma" to it that I could not shift regardless of what I did. Smoked it heavily, alcohol and salt cleaned it, baked the bowl overnight in a low oven. Nothing - still as strong as ever. First smoke of Ennerdale convinced me that this one had previously been used for Ennerdale (by the looks of the pipe, YEARS earlier). This stuff is *permanent*.


----------



## laloin

steinr1 said:


> Must try some Grousemoor. But this is not the worst of the ghosters. By all accounts, that's Ennerdale Flake. I gave a colleague a sample (he only loaded a part bowl and I did warn him) and he was still tasting it more than a week later. He's a heavy smoker of Mac Baren aromatics too. I only recently started to smoke Ennerdale; I have a pipe dedicated to it which was an estate meerschaum which had an "aroma" to it that I could not shift regardless of what I did. Smoked it heavily, alcohol and salt cleaned it, baked the bowl overnight in a low oven. Nothing - still as strong as ever. First smoke of Ennerdale convinced me that this one had previously been used for Ennerdale (by the looks of the pipe, YEARS earlier). This stuff is *permanent*.


I have a cob that I use for nothing but lakeland blends you can't smoke anything but lakeland blends in that pipe. forget trying to get rid of the ghost with smoking burleys. won't help


----------



## steinr1

Been a bit of a slow day. Just finished some GH Curly Cut in the "Tunisia Campaign" pipe. Still got a the stench and bitterness from the French tobacco it was obviously used with previously. I was hoping it would smoke out, but it's off to the showers for salt and vodka.

Loaded my tiny rope pipe with Revor Plug (to get Vitamin N levels up quickly to an acceptable minimum) and also the ancient Barling with Louisiana Flake. A couple of hours with a book in the shed looms.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ill brown holiday blend present tonight. Fantastic blend just a hint of cherry on the retro great flavor. Thanks Brian!


----------



## nikonnut

Having a VERY late breakfast and then a bowl of OGS in the MM country gentleman.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Too new to have a list of blends I've tried. Just a couple from a local shop (a little dry and I can't find my hydrators anywhere), and H&H Black house. Just made a nice purchase of some cobs, a couple hardwoods, and a new briar. Plus got some anni kake, burley kake, and some Midnight ride. Tonight, I plan on trying a little McClelland Pebblecut. 

With only one briar so far, I haven't been able to let it rest like I should, but won't have to worry about that, now. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Plume

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Too new to have a list of blends I've tried. Just a couple from a local shop (a little dry and I can't find my hydrators anywhere), and H&H Black house. Just made a nice purchase of some cobs, a couple hardwoods, and a new briar. Plus got some anni kake, burley kake, and some Midnight ride. Tonight, I plan on trying a little McClelland Pebblecut.
> 
> With only one briar so far, I haven't been able to let it rest like I should, but won't have to worry about that, now. :thumb:


Nicely done sir!


----------



## Dr. Plume

I feel like my lotr read along is just n excuse to smoke fm series tobaccos. Not that I need one. But I think I need to order some pipe weed. Fmott in you know it the meer. On another note I bought a French old codger hat for continued training in the art that is codgering my symptoms are progressing at an alarming rate. :banana:


----------



## 36Bones

My wife killed us with a big dinner. Sharing some stories and catching up with the son-in-law, as we enjoy some warm Kracken rum. I'm smoking some 1792 in the Alpha Cremlin and the son-in-law is enjoying his first bowl of LNF in a DG Omega, that I bought for him at Walgreens. I still want an Omega and they only had the one, so I cheerfully purchased it for him. It is Christmas after all. :wink:


----------



## AStateJB

Frog Morton Across the Pond in my Savinelli churchwarden tonight.


----------



## gahdzila

nikonnut said:


> Had a busy day. Tried the sweet rum twist Clifford generously sent me. Sadly, it's not for me


Well, phooey! Sorry to hear that. Oh, well....at least I don't have to worry about you or Terry creating a shortage of it for me!



36Bones said:


> My wife killed us with a big dinner. Sharing some stories and catching up with the son-in-law, as we enjoy some warm Kracken rum. I'm smoking some 1792 in the Alpha Cremlin and the son-in-law is enjoying his first bowl of LNF in a DG Omega, that I bought for him at Walgreens. I still want an Omega and they only had the one, so I cheerfully purchased it for him. It is Christmas after all. :wink:


The Omega is a nice pipe for what it is...very small, and with that stupid p-lip. They were larger at some point in the past, though, as I have seen an estate that was larger than mine. There are reports on the DG forum of guys whacking off the p-lip with a Dremel and then sanding it smooth, making it into a regular bit. It's on my LONG list of projects that Ill get to SOMEDAY.

SWR Aro in a cob. G'night, gents!


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

So as a follow up, the Pebblecut has much more nic than other blends I've tried, so gave me a pretty good buzz. Can definitely taste the spiciness of the perique. It's good, but not something I'll probably get again. Think I'll set aside a little, than age the rest for a while.


----------



## Salty

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Too new to have a list of blends I've tried. Just a couple from a local shop (a little dry and I can't find my hydrators anywhere), and H&H Black house. Just made a nice purchase of some cobs, a couple hardwoods, and a new briar. Plus got some anni kake, burley kake, and some Midnight ride. Tonight, I plan on trying a little McClelland Pebblecut.
> 
> With only one briar so far, I haven't been able to let it rest like I should, but won't have to worry about that, now. :thumb:


Well done Sir! What kind of briar did you get? ipe:


----------



## Desertlifter

SG FVF in my Stanwell after the Seahawks gave the evil 4th and 9'ers a clinic in PNW football. Good times!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Desertlifter said:


> SG FVF in my Stanwell after the Seahawks gave the evil 4th and 9'ers a clinic in PNW football. Good times!


That holiday blend was excellent sir!


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> I feel like my lotr read along is just n excuse to smoke fm series tobaccos. Not that I need one. But I think I need to order some pipe weed. Fmott in you know it the meer. On another note I bought a French old codger hat for continued training in the art that is codgering my symptoms are progressing at an alarming rate. :banana:


Codger hat in France? Picturing a Chirac. Style hat. Looking for a five panel driver or a Donegal myself. Problem being I have a freakishly small melon.


----------



## Scott W.

Nice bowl of Christmas cheer.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yesterday's (or Friday's?) leftover Royal Yacht. A tad bit too dry, and little too crunchy. Smoke well enough, though. p


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Yesterday's (or Friday's?) leftover Royal Yacht. A tad bit too dry, and little too crunchy. Smoke well enough, though. p


i like your signature.


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> That holiday blend was excellent sir!


Good news! Need to pick some up myself.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Desertlifter said:


> Good news! Need to pick some up myself.


I read that they are using some english blend and using a topping of black cherry and vanilla. I got to admit I am scared of cherry as a pipe tobacco flavoring but I will say burned great, light and I mean light cherry flavor perfect amount in my opinion. good smelling too!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> i like your signature.


Well, sometimes, it's the truth.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Salty said:


> Well done Sir! What kind of briar did you get? ipe:


Little late, but a Baraccini carved tulip. I'm definitely a clencher, so I go for the bent and half-bent. Of course it's also pretty chilly around this time of the year (currently 9°F), so I tend to keep my hands in pockets while reading on the porch with my pipe.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

My next pipe will probably be a churchwarden. Would like to pick up a couple virginia blends, and pretend I'm a wizzard, ha.


----------



## lostdog13

AStateJB said:


> Frog Morton Across the Pond in my Savinelli churchwarden tonight.


how are you enjoying the churchwarden? Do you notice any difference in blends compared to your other pipes?


----------



## lostdog13

JohnnyDarkside said:


> My next pipe will probably be a churchwarden. Would like to pick up a couple virginia blends, and pretend I'm a wizzard, ha.


now I have to buy the hat. <RG for you sir>


----------



## mcgreggor57

Finished up a random sample still in the ziploc. I forgot to mark the bag but am pretty sure it's one of them left from the Modest Proposal thread. My guess it was SWR. It was a beautiful day here and our regular foursome got out for a rare afternoon round. It will most likely be our last for a while as the temps are looking to drop and snow is expected to hit midweek. Just as well. A break of a week or so would do me a lot of good. The last several rounds have had me just going through the motions and not putting any effort of thought into my shots.


----------



## Dr. Plume

JohnnyDarkside said:


> My next pipe will probably be a churchwarden. Would like to pick up a couple virginia blends, and pretend I'm a wizzard, ha.


Yeah I would too but I think I want a meerwarden. Or a clay warden.


----------



## freestoke

mcgreggor57 said:


> *It will most likely be our last for a while* as the temps are looking to drop and snow is expected to hit midweek. Just as well. *A break of a week *or so would do me a lot of good. The last several rounds have had me just going through the motions and not putting any effort of thought into my shots.


I think I'm looking at four months. out: Pity, too, because I'd just figured it out again! :rant: And I was putting fantastic! :rant: And...and...and now it's snow, far into the future. :faint: Smoking a Darth Rader of CH to raise my spirits, which have already been taking a beating by the holiday season. Just yesterday, I luckily timed my exit from the grocery store as Karen Carpenter began to sing. :lalala: Could have been worse. I might have been in the dairy aisle, at the far end of the store, with no escape.


----------



## AStateJB

lostdog13 said:


> how are you enjoying the churchwarden? Do you notice any difference in blends compared to your other pipes?


I love it! I've noticed the smoke is a little cooler, which makes it smoother.



lostdog13 said:


> now I have to buy the hat. <RG for you sir>


:lol:


----------



## gahdzila

Having myself a Terry - 1792 Flake in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Having myself a Terry - 1792 Flake in a MM Country Gentleman.


Ho, ho, ho!

Think I'll join ya! :yo:


----------



## Harris2Laurie

Hi,guys.I am new here


----------



## ProbateGeek

Harris2Laurie said:


> Hi,guys.I am new here


Woo-hoo! First post - you ain't kiddin'!

Welcome, Laurie. Whatcha burnin' tonight?


----------



## MarkC

Tonight I'm smoking the same old blend. (To which Carruthers replies "oh, you mean the old Same blend!", of course...)


----------



## Blue_2

Boswells Christmas Cookie in a Vauen Prince


----------



## gahdzila

Good evening, gents! And happy Christmas Eve!

Christmas Eve went as usual for me, for the most part. Drank a couple of beers while cooking dinner for the kids, talked about the real meaning of Christmas over dinner, cleaned up, drank some booze, helped the kids write a note to Santa and fix up some cookies and milk to leave out, shovel the kids off to bed, drink some more booze, eat the cookies and milk (lol), drink more booze :martini: while wrapping presents and getting everything perfect for tomorrow morning. I had the classical music station on while wrapping gifts, but they were playing garbage - Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer for string quartet?!? uke: who the hell dreamed that up? So I had to pop in the iPod (currently Brahms's "28 variations" op 35) :music: I'm finishing off my night now with some rather atrocious blackberry brandy that my father-in-law left here a couple of years ago (now I know why he left it...I'll probably not finish it), and some delicious Penzance in a cob. I'm going to try to remember to chug a Gatorade and a multivitamin before I fall asleep, so MAYBE I won't feel like last year's used wrapping paper in the morning, then crash on the couch and watch some Star Trek until I doze off. Hope you all have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Salty

Crazy Christmas Eve at work. I feel a little like I have run a marathon. Going to go light on the vitamin N tonight. I think I will have some of my beloved Erinmore in my Stanwell featherweight. Happy tidings, and good will.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Heading out to midnight Mass here in about 45 minutes, just enough time for some 1792 in a bent bulldog. Some presents opened. Best for me so far is from the wife - $100 to spend on 'baccy! Think a couple of pounds of the 1792 would be fitting! 

:biggrin: 

Wonderful Christmas Eve to you all.


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer for string quartet?!? uke: who the hell dreamed that up?


On the cross-cultural music theme, my particular favourite is an Indian restaurant that thinks what you really need with your Korma is "Western Classics of the Stage and Screen - Played on the Sitar". The Sound of Music twanging away to drum accompaniment.

As though their own classical music tradition needed this augmentation.

NEWS JUST IN (Via my hysterically laughing wife...)

We're off for "lunch" with my mother-in-law. Despite it being still quite early in the morning. She has apparently mistaken the lovely piece of sirloin I gave her (with detailed instructions on cooking) for a turkey and started roasting it from as early as possible as though it were the latter. Might be able to rescue the whole affair by calling it brunch.

"Goodwill to all men". But this doesn't cover the mad old bat.


----------



## Longer ash

puffing a bowl of Balkan Sasieni


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> "Goodwill to all men". But this doesn't cover the mad old bat.


I'm getting visions of Ethel Merman in _Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World._.. :lol:

Enjoying a bowl of Christmas Cheer.


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> I'm getting visions of Ethel Merman in _Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World._.. :lol:


You've obviously met.


----------



## nikonnut

Been out playing in the snow and enjoying a bowl of PS luxury navy flake in the country gentleman. Paired it with a Chai Latte and all I can say is wow! Very nice pairing!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Thanks to desertlifter I am going to be enjoying my first bowl of escudo tonight in the meer. New one hasn't got here yet. Just packed it full took nearly 5 discs to fill it........ Now to Christmas movie while this tobacco dries.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> Thanks to desertlifter I am going to be enjoying my first bowl of escudo tonight in the meer. . . Just packed it full *took nearly 5 discs* to fill it...


Wow, 5 discs? That should be a sublime +2-hour smoke. :thumb:

Thinking about Escudo in a meer brought back memories of this:


















The full story can be enjoyed here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/306092-squids.html

Wonder how Ron's colouring these day?


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> Thanks to desertlifter I am going to be enjoying my first bowl of escudo tonight in the meer. New one hasn't got here yet. Just packed it full took nearly 5 discs to fill it........ Now to Christmas movie while this tobacco dries.


Eep - 5 disks? Are you smoking it in this?


----------



## jobes2007

Five discs is certainly a ton, I normally fit about 2 in, maybe with some leftovers to go back in the jar. 

Tonight, I'll be smoking a flake of SG's FVF that I wrapped in a paper towel for a week to dry from a suggestion on a blog, apparently it dries it out really slow. I can say it smells really really good, better than normal. Hoping it'll be heavenly.


----------



## ProbateGeek

jobes2007 said:


> Tonight, I'll be smoking a flake of SG's FVF that I *wrapped in a paper towel for a week to dry* from a suggestion on a blog, apparently it dries it out really slow. I can say it smells really really good, better than normal. Hoping it'll be heavenly.


A week? Man, you are the king of patience. 
It takes me just about 25 minutes using my handy-dandy-all-purpose-flake-pipe-tobacco-speed-drier:










Otherwise known as: your common desk lamp.

:yo:


----------



## Desertlifter

Not really evening yet by any measure, but enjoying.......

1792 Flake in a cob.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Oh man smoke anything that long and you get a nic hit! I am a pretty fast puffer and it went down in an hour 45 great smoke great leaf..... I like it almost as much as anni kake but anni kake is sooooo much cheaper and at the volume this pipe holds that's better at the moment. But I definitely liked it.


----------



## freestoke

With hundreds of channels to choose from, I find myself watching The Time Machine for the nth time. The climactic cave fighting with the Morlocks is under weigh. For some reason, the Morlocks have left ready-to-light torches laying around the area, which when lit scare the living bajeebusses out of them. Here it comes! PUNCH! A 120 lb weakling Eloi, never having fought back, fought forward or met violence in any form, lands his first blow on a Morlock's chest and -- kills him! :shock: Damn thing is coughing up blood and they were TOUGH, judging from Rod Taylor's difficulties with them. He hasn't been able to kill one even hitting them over the head with a club! Sign this kid up!

Having some RY in a cob and a Royal Milwaukee.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> With hundreds of channels to choose from, I find myself watching The Time Machine for the nth time. The climactic cave fighting with the Morlocks is under weigh. For some reason, the Morlocks have left ready-to-light torches laying around the area, which when lit scare the living bajeebusses out of them. Here it comes! PUNCH! A 120 lb weakling Eloi, never having fought back, fought forward or met violence in any form, lands his first blow on a Morlock's chest and -- kills him! :shock: Damn thing is coughing up blood and they were TOUGH, judging from Rod Taylor's difficulties with them. He hasn't been able to kill one even hitting them over the head with a club! Sign this kid up!


_< psst... >_
_< hey, does anyone here want to tell Jim it's not real, but just Hollywood he's watching? Yeah, you're probably right, maybe better just to let him enjoy. . . >_


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> _< psst... >_
> _< hey, does anyone here want to tell Jim it's not real, but just Hollywood he's watching? Yeah, you're probably right, maybe better just to let him enjoy. . . >_


I heard that! :frown: HG Wells was one of the great historians of the 20th and 30th Centuries: Journey to the Center of the Earth, The First Men in the Moon and The Island of Dr. Moreau, just to name a few of his documentaries. Cynical anti-intellectuals.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I heard that! :frown: HG Wells was one of the great historians of the 20th and 30th Centuries: Journey to the Center of the Earth, The First Men in the Moon and The Island of Dr. Moreau, just to name a few of his documentaries. *Cynical anti-intellectuals.*


Hey there, bud - who you callin' anti-intellectual?

:fencing:

I'll have you know I've read ALL of the Hardy Boys books, and near half of the Nancy Drews!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I'll have you know I've read ALL of the Hardy Boys books, and near half of the Nancy Drews!


I've read ALL the Nancy Drews and wrote my dissertation on The Phantom Freighter. As you can see from the avatar, that's a Szabo full of RY. Watch your step or I'll point it and poke for emphasis.


----------



## DanR

Alright kids, break it up or you'll both have to write, "I promise to be a nice puffer" 100 times on the blackboard. :lol:

Union Square in the Pete spigot tonight. In the garage because it's too damn cold outside. Supposed to get down to 28 tonight.  Who's idea was this winter thing anyway?

I tried changing my avatar, but it's too hard to do on the iPad. Maybe tomorrow when I'm at work, umm, "working"...


----------



## laloin

bowl of solini 779 english in my GBD Tap Canuck. Nice change of pace from my usually Virginia blends. But don't tell MarkC......shhhhhhhh


----------



## ProbateGeek

A little change-up to the 1792 Flake - mixed in a couple of discs of Black XX, in tribute to Jim. Very nice late night smoke.
Followed it up with a bowl of Royal Yacht, then to bed.


----------



## nikonnut

Off to breakfast and then a nice bowl of SG Perfection in the gentleman.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> A little change-up to the 1792 Flake - mixed in a couple of discs of Black XX


Because clearly the 1792 doesn't have enough nicotine by itself...

Quite a bit of Revor Plug during the day - it's an efficient method of getting the required level of Vitamin N.

On to the Peterson aromatics now. Luxury Mixture and Special 1012 Reserve (which I highly recommend) are on the cards.


----------



## AStateJB

Testing another custom blend. Warg v2.0. Much better this time!


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Because clearly the 1792 doesn't have enough nicotine by itself...


I'm working on a controversial, and probably questionable, high-dose nicotine therapy regime, in an attempt to ward off early-onset Alzheimer's. 
So far, so good! :wink:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Thanks to mike I am going to be lighting up a sample of Hal o the wynd smells good. If it rocks I might spring for the 500g if not than maybe not. Tad is inching.


----------



## szyzk

I was playing with tobacco tonight, getting a few packages ready to send tomorrow. My hands smell like Latakia.


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> Quite a bit of *Revor Plug* during the day - it's an efficient method of getting the required level of Vitamin N.


Ah, a lovely tobacco that our governments say we (Americans) aren't entitled to. Bastards!


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> Ah, a lovely tobacco that our governments say we (Americans) aren't entitled to. Bastards!


Why is that exactly?

I just got in an order from BnB tobacco today - First time I've ordered from them. There was a groupon deal for $50 worth of stuff for $25, so I had to do it. Interestingly enough, the tins they sent are all 8-12 months old already - yay!! I opened up a tin of Opening Night and I'm enjoying that now. Lovely flakes of Red and Gold Virginia.


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> Why is that exactly?


It has something to do with British tobacconists not being able to accept credit card orders from the US, and a lot of them also refusing to accept checks or money orders from us. And, of course, there are distribution rights & restrictions on some of the England-only blends, so nobody on this side of the pond is able to import for domestic sales.


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> It has something to do with British tobacconists not being able to accept credit card orders from the US, and a lot of them also refusing to accept checks or money orders from us. And, of course, there are distribution rights & restrictions on some of the England-only blends, so nobody on this side of the pond is able to import for domestic sales.


I always wondered about those distribution rights. Seems like someone that got that could sell a decent bit of tobacco over here. Mrsnuff.com has some of the English only tobaccos on their site (Condor, St Bruno, Murrays, Three Nuns, etc) and they will gladly ship it to us, but at $25 for 50g, it's pricey!!


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> I always wondered about those distribution rights. Seems like someone that got that could sell a decent bit of tobacco over here. Mrsnuff.com has some of the English only tobaccos on their site (Condor, St Bruno, Murrays, Three Nuns, etc) and they will gladly ship it to us, but at $25 for 50g, it's pricey!!


My one big issue is that the few who will ship to the US do not carry all of the tobaccos that I want to purchase. I don't want to order from multiple places because it's a difference of paying $30 shipping to one vendor versus $20 to three of them... And as you mentioned, the tobacco is already costly. I'd love to find a place that removed the VAT or other taxes because I would pull the trigger quickly and often.

I do agree, though, that if these tobaccos were available they would sell. I wouldn't expect them to be available as widely as Captain Black, but if there was a distribution system that made them available as often as some of the others - even infrequently like some of the Esoterica/Germains - I would be happy.

I whine and moan on here quite a bit about how I can't settle into a rotation, but if I had a steady supply of the UK tobaccos - Punchbowle, Revor, Player's, Digger, Parson's Pleasure, Warrior, McQuaid, Condor, St. Bruno, Capstan, Walnut and Yachtsman - I would be more than content.


----------



## gahdzila

Irish oak in the Comoys bulldog


----------



## laloin

szyzk said:


> My one big issue is that the few who will ship to the US do not carry all of the tobaccos that I want to purchase. I don't want to order from multiple places because it's a difference of paying $30 shipping to one vendor versus $20 to three of them... And as you mentioned, the tobacco is already costly. I'd love to find a place that removed the VAT or other taxes because I would pull the trigger quickly and often.
> 
> I do agree, though, that if these tobaccos were available they would sell. I wouldn't expect them to be available as widely as Captain Black, but if there was a distribution system that made them available as often as some of the others - even infrequently like some of the Esoterica/Germains - I would be happy.
> 
> I whine and moan on here quite a bit about how I can't settle into a rotation, but if I had a steady supply of the UK tobaccos - Punchbowle, Revor, Player's, Digger, Parson's Pleasure, Warrior, McQuaid, Condor, St. Bruno, Capstan, Walnut and Yachtsman - I would be more than content.


condor, St Bruno, and three nuns were available for purchase here in the states awhile back, but it really is a long story with imperial tobacco, and the other big players in the EU as to why it's not available here in the states. 
hense we can only dream of capstan, three nuns, and the british OTC


----------



## szyzk

laloin said:


> condor, St Bruno, and three nuns were available for purchase here in the states awhile back, but it really is a long story with imperial tobacco, and the other big players in the EU as to why it's not available here in the states.
> hense we can only dream of capstan, three nuns, and the british OTC


They trickle into my cellar thanks to helpful brothers who live in the UK, so I only need to dream of them being more easily attainable. Unless it's a supply issue, I really don't see why Imperial or British-America wouldn't want to be selling here.


----------



## laloin

don't think it has anything to do with a supply issue. more who get what as far as money is concern


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I am just starting my evening smoke with Marlin Flake in my Sherlock Holmes #2.p I have been in a foul mood since this evening when I got a email Newsletter from "Mars Cigars and Pipes". They informed me that they will not be taking any tobacco orders from California, Oregon, Washington, Maryland and Vermont; the reason for this is that the Credit Card people restricts tobacco sales to these locations.:mad2: I especially like "Mars" because they have had good prices, excellent processing and ample stocks of tobacco blends. Hopefully my Marlin Flake and my Guinness Draught" brew will bring me back to a better mood.:drinking:


----------



## laloin

well you always have pipesandcigars.com and 4noggins.com joe


----------



## MarkC

That stinks, Moe. I have to admit, I've only ordered from Mars occasionally, but still...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dunno who sent me this Aged Burley Flake (too tired to look it up), but it surely is hitting the spot tonight. I recall not caring that much for it the first time I tried it, funny how that goes. My thanks for the chance to try this out, whoever you are.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Just drank an entire bottle of port and now a pipe of fm


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ho o the wynd didn't happen last night in the meer but it did happen today in a cob. Then fm in the meer happened a fav.


----------



## steinr1

Peterson Special 2012 Reserve - this comes highly recommended (by me).


----------



## teedles915

McClelland 2040 Cyprian. Not as complex as I remember, but still a flavorful smoke.


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a bowl of HOTW and I'm trying to figure out what to go with next (after dinner). I want to open a new tin, but I'm going to try to be a good boy and smoke something that's already open.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Think I'm about to sit down to two bowls of Irish Flake. Hello, 4-day weekend!


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> Just finished a bowl of HOTW and I'm trying to figure out what to go with next (after dinner). I want to open a new tin, but I'm going to try to be a good boy and smoke something that's already open.


I had a bowl of Hotw before dinner really liked it. Thanks to mike for the sample. Unfortunately it was not in my next order but should be in the one after this.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling. Great tobacco; great pipe. The rest is noise.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Who makes this LF I keep hearing about?


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling. Great tobacco; great pipe. The rest is noise.


About 1 hour of perfection in a pipe.


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> Who makes this LF I keep hearing about?


Looks like it's a Gawith Hogarth & Co. blend with a similar casing to 1792.


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished a bowl of Josh's Smaug. Wow, wow,wow! I think I might be color blind now :lol: Great stuff! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> Looks like it's a Gawith Hogarth & Co. blend *with a similar casing to 1792.*


What? Hello?

Is someone calling me?


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> Who makes this LF I keep hearing about?


Gawith, Hoggarth and Co. make the finest pipe tobacco available and this is Louisiana Flake. Virginia with a touch of Perique. Ample but not overwhelming Tonquin bean gives it a bright chocolate aroma when very fresh which mellows with age. A hint of Lakeland sauce, perhaps, but not really noteworthy. Medium nicotine strength. One of the very few tobaccos I feel smoke better when a bit drier than supplied and works best when rubbed out fully.

Moderation in all things leads to perfection. This is not bias. This is fact. So there.

(I finished a bowl of this about half an hour ago and the taste is still with me. On reflection, perhaps the Lakeland brew is noteworthy, but still not overpowering.)

@Terry - New to you? Really? This should be right up your street. It is similar to 1792, but not as extreme; lighter all round. 1792's younger, more athletic brother. I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Dunhill Flake (Virginia) in a Worobiec Gdanska. Sipping on a Ninkasi Total Domination IPA and a wee dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask.


WOROBIEC GDAŃSKA by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Blue_2

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Peterson 302


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Gawith, Hoggarth and Co. make the finest pipe tobacco available and this is Louisiana Flake.


Yep. Cranking up the Sasieni FourDot pot for some LF action.



> @Terry - New to you? Really? This should be right up your street. It is similar to 1792, but not as extreme; lighter all round. 1792's younger, more athletic brother. I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed.


Could have sworn I sent him some once upon a time. Doesn't matter. A sample is wending its way westward the next day the mail sets sail. lane:


----------



## skfr518

MY FIRST BOWL OF PENZANCE!!!! Thanks Bob (trilobyte) what a delicious treat. Also a big thank you to you all because I have been able to learn how to actually smoke my pipe and enjoy it now. This was a much bigger success for me and a great flavor! Thanks again!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Dunhill Flake (Virginia) in a Worobiec Gdanska. Sipping on a Ninkasi Total Domination IPA and a wee dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask


Nice beverage choice, DJ. If I drink beer, it's an IPA and Total Domination is one of my top five.



steinr1 said:


> @Terry - New to you? Really? This should be right up your street. *It is similar to 1792, but not as extreme*; lighter all round. 1792's younger, more athletic brother. I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed.


I would think not - you find something more extreme than 1792 please let us know! :tongue:



freestoke said:


> Could have sworn I sent him some once upon a time. Doesn't matter. A sample is wending its way westward the next day the mail sets sail. lane:


Ah, shucks. Thanks, Jim - I will christen the new 4Dot with the LF when it arrives. Let me know when you need a Barrister's Cut refill. ainkiller:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Well, since everyone else is abed, I'll chime in with my nightcap: 1792 Flake in a MM Great Dane Egg. How I do love this stuff...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Ah, shucks. Thanks, Jim - I will christen the new 4Dot with the LF when it arrives. Let me know when you need a Barrister's Cut refill. ainkiller:


Looks like that will hit the airways tomorrow, since the post office is delivering mail New Year's Eve. "The envelope, please." lane:


----------



## Dr. Plume

15th smoke in the meer shall be anni kake. Yum! Photo shoot tomorrow to update progress on the meer detective thread.


----------



## steinr1

Just recently finished a bowl of Dunhill Flake in "Franken-Pipe". Badly cracked and now successfully stitched back together with little steel wire staples. A bit of cake and it will be as good as new (well... Not quite.)


----------



## MarkC

Nearing the end of a bowl of HOTW in a Cavicchi rusticated billiard.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two bowls of Irish Flake for me tonight - or was it three? Thinking of tomorrow's Royal Yacht.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Well mark I have been waiting to break into this Virginia woods for a special occasion. Just packed the new meer up. Can't say thanks enough smells amazing.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, it's some seriously good stuff. Thanks to RJ Puffs who turned me on to it, along with what seems to be a third of my cellar, with tobacccos such as...

HOTW again for me.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Just tried that one the other day really like it also. I am finding my tastes are pure vas Vapers and va/lats and Balkans are the favs for me right now.


----------



## Salty

Back in my man cave after a little family visit (family visit=smoking in the cold). Opening Night in the Peterson Killarney. :smile:


----------



## nikonnut

Had a bowl of St.James flake while I was out and about earlier. Now I'm chilling' in the greenhouse enjoying some Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## ProbateGeek

nikonnut said:


> Had a bowl of St.James flake while I was out and about earlier. Now I'm chilling' in the greenhouse enjoying some Hamborger Veermaster.


Glad to see the Veermaster is back in stock. I'm itching to try some, as I think I've only tried it once, way back as noob. My order arrives on the 8th, so counting down.


----------



## Desertlifter

Still metabolizing the rest of the tequila, beer, and cognac that I downed last night. Apparently, 45 is not the new 20.


----------



## trenschler

FMOTB in the Savinelli Estella


----------



## jobes2007

ProbateGeek said:


> Glad to see the Veermaster is back in stock. I'm itching to try some, as I think I've only tried it once, way back as noob. My order arrives on the 8th, so counting down.


Didn't realize HV was in stock again, I thought they were done making it for some reason.


----------



## szyzk

jobes2007 said:


> Didn't realize HV was in stock again, I thought they were done making it for some reason.


Nope, still available, just sparse. It's worth picking up (and losing for a few years - it gets much better with age).


----------



## nikonnut

szyzk said:


> Nope, still available, just sparse. It's worth picking up (and losing for a few years - it gets much better with age).


I'd like to hide a few pounds


----------



## Blue_2

Stonehaven in a Baki


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> It's worth picking up (and losing for a few years - it gets much better with age).


I can attest to this firsthand. Andrew sent me a sample of HV from 2001, and just look at the difference. The aged stuff is much darker and has a richer flavor. Seriously, I need to lose a few jars of this!


----------



## nikonnut

It's get's richer? My goodness! And here I was amazed by how rich it is right out of the tin! Rapidly becoming my favorite VA ( or VaPer for that matter). I guess I'll be buying a pound come payday


----------



## DanR

nikonnut said:


> It's get's richer? My goodness! And here I was amazed by how rich it is right out of the tin! Rapidly becoming my favorite VA ( or VaPer for that matter). I guess I'll be buying a pound come payday


I thought so too, but this is soooo nice! It is hard for me to imagine leaving it alone for 10 years though...


----------



## nikonnut

DanR said:


> I thought so too, but this is soooo nice! It is hard for me to imagine leaving it alone for 10 years though...


If I had that kind of patience they'd saint me :rofl:


----------



## szyzk

Yikes. I guess I had never opened a fresh tin, so I didn't realize how light it was. Smoking through this older stock, I just assumed it was that dark.

No smoking tonight, but I'm in the midst of picking out a blend for work tomorrow. Left my open tin of Capstan there so that's on the menu already, but I need a change from HOTW... I have the remnants of a tin of Irish Oak that was jarred two years ago, and I've lately been enticed by Irish Flake. Better pack up both & decide in the morning.


----------



## MarkC

szyzk said:


> ...but I need a change from HOTW...


I assume you worded that poorly; it just doesn't seem to make sense to me...

My HOTW tin isn't empty yet, so let's save some bandwidth and make the logical assumption until it's gone.


----------



## MarkC

Um...except for the Wessex Brown Virginia Flake to close out the smoking day, of course...


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> I assume you worded that poorly; it just doesn't seem to make sense to me...


That wasn't a comment on your choice of tobacco, nor a comment on the quality of said tobacco - so there.


----------



## 36Bones

Headed to pick up some BBQ. Enjoying some Anni Kake in the '36 Kaywoodie. Man, the house sure is quiet, since all the family has gone their separate ways. out:


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Flake in the Ropp Flammee. Before the night is out there must and shall be Peterson Special 2012 Reserve (which, as expected, remains highly recommended) in what now appears to be my Barling meerschaum dedicated for aromatics.


----------



## freestoke

BBQ. There isn't any real BBQ in New York that I'm aware of. There's Dinosaur BBQ in Syracuse, which closely resembles BBQ, but I think the limiting factor may be the pork. Some rules apply to the states: 1) There is no fish in Oklahoma. 2) There is no pizza in Georgia. 3) There is no pork in New York. 4) There is no cheese beside the Gulf of Mexico...and so forth. But really, they don't have the gestalt of BBQ here. They don't have the patience for it I think. "Yeah, they cook it for 15-16 hours in Savannah, but 8 hours is plenty." (I'll bet you'd be hard pressed to find anything even resembling Texas BBQ beef or Georgia BBQ pork in London, eh Robert? But then, who'd want to, with all that bubble and squeak to be had?)

I'm having a bowl of 5B with a PPP flavoring. Talk about dry! This is going to push me to the limits of my technique. :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

Just popped my tin of Erinmore flake and.... Hang on! This is Orlik Golden Sliced. What gives?!? Nah, I'm kidding but methinks they are made very close to each other :rofl: Tasty stuff too! Glad I got it.


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of what I call my own mixture. made of the leavings from LNF bulleye, ltf ete. I won't be doing that again. Sadly these leavings will be going into the trash. That or I will grind them up to make my own snuff


----------



## MarkC

So now I'm sitting here enjoying a bowl of Wessex BVF, but all I can think of is barbeque, and I'm stuck here in the middle of Oregon. At least in California we had Armadillo Willy's...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhills Early Morning Pipe in my Sherlock Holmes #2 followed by a bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie in my Savinelli 606 EX.p Usually I dig thru my stash and come up with what I will be smoking for the evening, but for some reason I have been thinking about "Early Morning Pipe" and "Old Gowrie" for several days now; almost an on and off again flickering thoughts about these two blends.:hmm: My smokes were truly special this evening; the complex flavors were absolutely intoxicating. My "Early Morning Pipe" flowed into my "Old Gowrie" so smoothly it was amazing.:yo: My pipes were singing in harmony with my "Guinness Draught" brew and I sat there in awe!:beerchug:


----------



## teedles915

This evening's choice was a bowl of 7 seas royal, in a mm country gentlemen. Quite relaxing, and the aroma is awesome.


----------



## MarkC

Moe, I wish you'd stop it; I am NOT opening a tin of Old Gowrie, no matter WHAT you write! However, you talked me into a bowl of EMP...


----------



## luckybro2

McClelland's Blue Mountain - my new favorite


----------



## Dr. Plume

luckybro2 said:


> McClelland's Blue Mountain - my new favorite


Hmm need to try it.... Tad is kicking in. Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Moe, I wish you'd stop it; I am NOT opening a tin of Old Gowrie, no matter WHAT you write! However, you talked me into a bowl of EMP...


Thanks Mark for the Rg.eace: I just found out what Rg was; I am behind the times in reference to computer savy.:nod: I must admit that I still don't have a clue what "Gameroom Cash" is?:noidea:


----------



## freestoke

Coffee-Cup said:


> I must admit that I still don't have a clue what "Gameroom Cash" is?:noidea:


It's money put into an escrow fund for you by puff, to be used to buy a place on Smoker's Island should the TabakNazis take over. Smoking the last of my Carter Hall. :frown: Got some LF on tap, though! :smile:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

freestoke said:


> It's money put into an escrow fund for you by puff, to be used to buy a place on Smoker's Island should the TabakNazis take over. Smoking the last of my Carter Hall. :frown: Got some LF on tap, though! :smile:


Dang-it Jim! I am ready to go to "Smoker's Island" right now.:nod: Let's face it, every day the places that we can legally smoke are getting less and less.:scared: I still have not made a decision about my evening smoke; as usual I will be digging thru my stash!:juggle:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Coffee-Cup said:


> . . . every day the places that we can legally smoke are getting *less and less*. . .


Quick, before Jim sees this - change to "fewer and fewer". HURRY!


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Looks like that will hit the airways tomorrow, since the post office is delivering mail New Year's Eve. "The envelope, please." lane:


Surprise, surprise - and how original! Here I thought Jim was sending me a SMALL sample of Louisiana Flake, and whaddaya know:










Included are:

Louisiana Flake - nice size sample (smells, if not heavenly, a lot like Louisiana!)
Sir Walter Raleigh - sure I've had it, but can always use more
Walnut - same as the SWR, but even better (something I've neglected to purchase)
Billy Bud - I've _probably_ had this, coming from cigars, but need to revisit (another good smeller)
Jack Knife [sic] Plug - nope, haven't had this yet, but looking forward
BXX - I think Clifford sent me a taste of this (if not Clifford, a Texas puffer?), and I do approve
Toque _Toast and Marmalade_ snuff - will have a sip here in just a minute
_Jimmy Freestoke's Purple Mystery Powder _snuff - a purplish (?) snuff, that's at this moment coursing through my nasal membranes, slipping down the back of my throat, and generally having a very good time of it
And last but not least, and I think the real aim of this package:

4noggins LORD METHLEY'S
"A well rounded blend of flavorful Virginia's, mellow Burley's, and Black Cavendish give Lord Methley's the fragrance of a berry filled pie just out of the oven. A true aromatic with no tongue bite makes this a great all day smoke. Developed for the real Lord Methley of West Yorkshire, UK."

Well, not sure who this alleged Lord Methley is (Robert? are Yorkshiremen - whether Tykes, Loiners, Dee-Daas, Flatcappers, Codheads, or Dingles - to be trusted?) or what his deal is with berry pies, but I'll give this a go. :biggrin:

Thanks, Jim - you're one hellava bombardier.


----------



## nikonnut

Just cracked a tin of Devil's Holiday. Smells like sweet tarts in the tin but is a really nice smoke. Just delightful :tu


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Jim - you're one hellava bombardier.


It was an accident. I had the LF ready to go, but then I haven't been making use of my stack of Forever Boxes and I had that stupid little piece of BXX and...the Lord Methley's I've been trying to unload for two years now...one thing led to another. Hope you enjoy that LF, Terry. I think I'll have my third bowl of it today in fact. p


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Louisiana Flake - nice size sample (smells, if not heavenly, *a lot like Louisiana!*)


You mean it smells like mud, sweat, and gunpowder? :ask: Or do you mean the stench of the paper mill (which as a youngster I was told was the smell of money)?

:lol:

Your previous BXX wasn't from me. I have a tin here, but still haven't tried it.

The kids are at grandma's for the week, so I've actually had time to watch a few movies on the ipad. Coincidentally, two movies about women losing their marbles :crazy: _Bug_ last night - Ashley Judd is pure genius in this one. This was my second time to watch it and I thoroughly enjoyed it. _Rosemary's Baby_ tonight...first time I'd seen it...pretty good! I had the 4 dot yachtsman going tonight - Royal Yacht followed by two bowls of Sugar Barrel (it was a long movie  ).


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a Worobiec 500-4. A glass of Port Townsend Hop Diggity IPA and a wee dram of Glenmorangie on the side.


worobiec_500-4 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## ProbateGeek

My next vacation? I'm heading up to DJ's house... :tongue1:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> The kids are at grandma's for the week, so I've actually had time to watch a few movies on the ipad. Coincidentally, two movies about women losing their marbles :crazy: _Bug_ last night...


As opposed to* Bug*, from 1975, one of the worst adaptations of a book to a movie in history. Loosely based on *The Hephaestus Plague*, it manages to leave out every single interesting idea in the book and substitute burning homes and exploding automobiles, complete with people screaming in every scene. Having read the book, I went to one of the bedsheet cinemas in Rome to watch this baby when it first came out. Talk about a letdown! :tsk: The book was written as a dissertation for a degree in cinematography and has an appendix on how to do the special effects to make the movie. They ignored it along with the plot. :rant: Just looked it up and it gets a 5.0 on IMDB, HUGELY overrated, but an underrated sci-fi novel for sure.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> As opposed to* Bug*, from 1975, one of the worst adaptations of a book to a movie in history.


Insect movie, huh? Never seen it, but I can recommend two in that genre. "Them!" and "Phase IV". Neither will make it as a great movie, but if you like Bug Movies, oh boy!

IMDB ratings are of no use. They are based on the opinion of "humans" and there will be skewing towards the boom and smash type of film. "Plan 9 from Outer Space" only manages 3.8 despite being an absolute riot. And some films featuring Kevin Costner rate above zero. Go figure.


----------



## commonsenseman

Drying out some Kajun Kake for this evening. I shall be smoking it while sipping on a glass of Maker's Mark.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Insect movie, huh? Never seen it, but I can recommend two in that genre. "Them!" and "Phase IV". Neither will make it as a great movie, but if you like Bug Movies, oh boy!


*Them!* was a masterpiece compared to *Bug*. *Big Trouble in Little China *had a remarkable rise in the ratings, going from one star to three and a half on the TV guide over the years, now carrying a hefty 7.2 on IMDB.

Been smoking PA and LF all day in the same pipe, the 4Dot. Time for a change before bedtime. How about some of this new stuff I got!? ainkiller:


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> *Big Trouble in Little China *


When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail."


----------



## MarkC

It's funny how opinions of movies change over the years. I remember when one of my all time favorites _The President's Analyst_, was considered a complete dog. Now it's considered a fine movie. Go figure.


----------



## gahdzila

Sweet Rum Twist in a cob


----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


> Sweet Rum Twist in a cob


hope you checked your head in the can cliff


----------



## Baron_Null

Hey guys, long time no see! After finals week, life got a bit hectic. I had already wanted to cut back on the pipes for a little while, but then the holidays came up, and compounding that, I got a cold right after. Anyways, long story short, I've been smoking almost nothing for the past couple of weeks, and I'm back tonight! Celebrated with two bowls of the ever classic PA in my MM Ozark Mini.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome back, Erik. You have some catching up to do.

Currently smoking the first of what ought to be a few bowls of Irish Flake, rubbed out into the '48 Peterson Killarney Apple. The perfect combination.


----------



## 36Bones

Baron_Null said:


> Hey guys, long time no see! After finals week, life got a bit hectic. I had already wanted to cut back on the pipes for a little while, but then the holidays came up, and compounding that, I got a cold right after. Anyways, long story short, I've been smoking almost nothing for the past couple of weeks, and I'm back tonight! Celebrated with two bowls of the ever classic PA in my MM Ozark Mini.


:welcome: back! I'm glad your feeling better and life is getting back to normal for you.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Just tried Dan Tobacco Midnight Ride in a cob. It has a potent smell, but actually fairly mellow for having Latakia and Perique with just a slight tingle at the back of your tongue. Have to say it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## freestoke

Boy. I get back after not smoking a pipe for like 8 hours and what do I do? Load the Country Gentleman with the dry old Paper Plate Potpourri. Fast is better. p


----------



## luckybro2

Pirate Kake for latakia overload.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Dunhill Nightcap ipe:

This is my second English blend and I LOVE it!! Very mild but with good full flavor and good NIC hit.

Really like the Latakia smokey, campfire smell and def the Perique spice on the retro. IDK if others have had this but I get a slight taste of Raisins??

Smoked 'er for bout an hour and 10 mins too!!


----------



## freestoke

Smoked a ton of Nightcap in college. It still summons up memories of slide rules and Shakespeare.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Sorry to hear that your THAT old Jim!! :biggrin: So far some of my memories of college are with a TI-89 graphing calculator and calculas/DC-AC circuits.

I really like Nightcap and it will def be a keeper and Id like to get some to cellar up a bit.

Im really anxious to also try the Frog Morton and the Orlik Golden Slice that I have ordered. Should be here Tues??

Also when FVF comes back around imma get a few tins and try that out as well.


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> Sorry to hear that your THAT old Jim!! :biggrin:


YOU'RE sorry! :biglaugh: Heading for a final quick bowl of KK in a little Mizzou before bed.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Smoked a ton of Nightcap in college. It still summons up memories of slide rules and Shakespeare.


 If I ever come across a tin with a born on date of your college years, I'll share!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Made the mistake of smoking some Royal Yacht in the pipe I had most recently smoke Lord Methley's Cherry Nightmare. Eww... let's place that one in the "to be cleaned" queue.

Switching over to a fresh cob to give the RY its proper due.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Made the mistake of smoking some Royal Yacht in the pipe I had most recently smoke Lord Methley's Cherry Nightmare. Eww... let's place that one in the "to be cleaned" queue.


Cherry Nightmare. I like it! :smile: Oh, wait...I DON'T like it, and don't say I didn't warn you. (The metallic shielding in which I encased it for transport should have been a tip-off in any case.) I hope you haven't experience too much damage and that your taste buds return to normal in the near future. The symptoms pass in a the matter of a few short days.


----------



## 36Bones

Just enjoyed a extra large bowl of the wife's homemade potato soup, (her great-grandmother's recipe). Sneaking out to the deck for a small bourbon glass of Jameson and FVF in the Savinelli. Now, that's what I call desert!


----------



## MarkC

I decided to musketball a bowl of Astley's No. 44 in my Stanwell Legend No. 63. That score again....


----------



## Scott W.

Last night it was FVF in my Wiebe blowfish. Need to let it dry more next time


----------



## steinr1

GH Curley Cut; Davidoff Red Mixture today. I'll be going aromatic this evening. More Davidoff Red and the highly recommended Peterson Special 2012 Reserve.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Probably end sparking up a bowl of Orlik Golden Slice tonight. 8)

Though I am a noob to pipes, Golden Slice happens to be a favorite of mine!! Really like the tiny hint of citrus and the mild sweetness of the Virginias.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

During my lunch breaks, I sit out in the loading dock and have a puff while reading. Tonight, some H&H Blackhouse in a cob. I'll be happy to report, not a single relight was needed!


----------



## 36Bones

Went through a bowl of LNF in the DG Viking with one relight. I'm so proud.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Smoked a ton of Nightcap in college. It still summons up memories of slide rules and *Shakespeare*.


So what was he like? :lolat:


----------



## MarkC

Remember: never, ever use the term "slipstick" to anyone under fifty...

Just loaded up a bowl of HOTW.


----------



## DanR

I pulled out my GL Pease Stratford from 2008. Either my tastes are evolving (yet again) or this stuff just keeps getting better. Maybe both? I remember opening this about a year and a half ago, and thinking it was just OK.

I had heard many times that the GLP stuff usually needs some age to show its true potential, and now I'm starting to believe it. The sad thing is I probably only have a bowl or two left. Time to throw some in the cellar!


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of robert Mcconells Red virginia good blend in my bent bulldog


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> smoking a bowl of robert Mcconells Red virginia good blend in my bent bulldog


That's a good one in my book too, Troy. I bought some after seeing Dublinthedam's video review and have smoked through several tins since then. It's a very light aromatic (strawberry, I think) on a strong Virginia base. In fact, more Virgina tobacco flavor than strawberry. Nice choice. :thumb:


----------



## Mason16Filz

> Probably end sparking up a bowl of Orlik Golden Slice tonight.
> 
> Though I am a noob to pipes, Golden Slice happens to be a favorite of mine!! Really like the tiny hint of citrus and the mild sweetness of the Virginias.


CORRECTION: decided I wanted a full english and went with a local B&M blend called Proper English.


----------



## 36Bones

Big dinner of homemade chicken 'n dumplings. My after dinner smoke is 1792 in the baby Kaywoodie and a chocolate stout homebrew to wet the palate.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Big dinner of homemade chicken 'n dumplings. My after dinner smoke is 1792 in the baby Kaywoodie and a chocolate stout homebrew to wet the palate.


Perfect - I'll be there at 7! :biggrin:


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Perfect - I'll be there at 7! :biggrin:


Darn it, all gone. That whole PST is a bummer, huh? :wink:


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of 18 month old LNF. can say that aging has really made this blend better.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Smoking some no-name "tropical" aromatic out of my Willard.


----------



## MarkC

I'm finishing up a bowl of HOTW from yesterday while trying to decide what to open next. I've only got five tins open; I'm certainly entitled to open another, but I can't decide and just keep reaching for something open. Pretty indecisive, eh?


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> I'm finishing up a bowl of HOTW from yesterday while trying to decide what to open next. I've only got five tins open; I'm certainly entitled to open another, but I can't decide and just keep reaching for something open. Pretty indecisive, eh?


I've got the opposite problem, too many tins (jars) open and available that I have a hard time making a decision when I go to the tobacco cabinet. I end up staying with the few that are right in front of me - until that gets boring, and then I shuffle the jars around. :lol:

Just got home from the Spurs/Lakers game, so I may try to squeeze in a quick bowl of whatever is right up front - hmmm, looks like Opening Night for the nightcap.


----------



## MarkC

Are you proposing a trade?


----------



## Dr. Plume

DanR said:


> I've got the opposite problem, too many tins (jars) open and available that I have a hard time making a decision when I go to the tobacco cabinet. I end up staying with the few that are right in front of me - until that gets boring, and then I shuffle the jars around. :lol:
> 
> Just got home from the Spurs/Lakers game, so I may try to squeeze in a quick bowl of whatever is right up front - hmmm, looks like Opening Night for the nightcap.


Mee too to many open. Well I think I am going with a fold and stuff method full of university flake.


----------



## steinr1

Kickoff with Vanilla Pig Tail and then lots of Davidoff Red Mixture today. A good solid aromatic with fine base tobaccos and not too much topping. An all day tobacco that doesn't tire the palate. 

Just packed a bowl of the highly regarded and recommended Peterson Special 2012 Reserve into a meerschaum. As usual, I'll end the day with a bowl of Louisiana Flake.


----------



## Salty

Orlik GS in the Sav hand made. I got a three day weekend. Gonna try and get some quality smoking time in.


----------



## 36Bones

Mississippi River in the Savinelli. Looking forward to what might be a 70* day, tomorrow.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

3 Oaks Syrian in a Worobiec 500-4...warding off the effects of today's wind, rain, snow and hail. Glenmorangie is doing it's part, too!


worobiec_500-4 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Mason16Filz

Nice pipe DJ!!!


I had some CD Balkan given to me by Hambone1 outta my cob.


----------



## pipinho

Can u do a review of the worbeiec pipe?


----------



## scopawl

Earlier on I had some Irish Flake in my MM hardwood. I think I'm going off the hardwood, now that I've been smoking it a month. It seems to smoke better with a filter... (?)
Set up some Peterson's Sherlock Holmes in my Dr. G for after dinner, though.


----------



## Desertlifter

pipinho said:


> Can u do a review of the worbeiec pipe?


Could he NOT? Everytime he posts that pic my credit card hurts! ipe:


----------



## Mason16Filz

Got a sweet tooth tonight...puffing Molto Dolce from Sutliffe Private Stock ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Continuing on my PA/5B bender in the 4Dot, this one with a bottom layer of Louisiana Flake for ballast.


----------



## DanR

Shuffled around in the back of the cabinet and found some JKP that needed some love and attention. It's a nice, mild 65 degrees outside tonight. Lovely!


----------



## Salty

Desertlifter said:


> Could he NOT? Everytime he posts that pic my credit card hurts! ipe:


:rotfl:
You guys always make me smile, haha.

I got some STM in the Peterson system. I am enjoying this more and more every time I smoke it. I detected a little vanilla note that I have not noticed before.  Irish Flake is drying on the paper plate. I am gonna put it in the Country Gent, and go on a tobacco buying spree in a few mins.


----------



## freestoke

A slow night! I'm finishing up with a Mizzou of PA, for a quick smoke before sacking out. p


----------



## laloin

enjoying some anni kake in my straight Mr. G. Sav billard pipe. Very enjoyable smoke on a cold night here in SoCal


----------



## Desertlifter

Cold night - dipping under 20 degrees now. Smoke?

I'm snuffing.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, it's sitting at 10 tonight down here. And still one of the cats wanted outside. Goes out the door, plops his butt down in a snowbank and just surveys his realm...

Opening Night in a Stanwell 83 Golden Danish.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking some Peterson Irish flake in my new to me meer


----------



## Mason16Filz

Nightcap tonight to finish out the day on a good note 8)


----------



## Mason16Filz

Orlik GS in my Grandpa's old Tinder Box pipe...this is my Virginia pipe...smokes cool and seems to bring out the flavor of the Virginia more too.


----------



## laloin

just finished a bowl of Marble Kake from H&H. Good straight Virginia. smoked in my no named bulldog. Yummy lots of citrus and hay notes


----------



## Mason16Filz

Troy...my fav part bout Orlik GS is the citrus...does Marble Kake have citrus like GS??


----------



## DanR

Mason16Filz said:


> Troy...my fav part bout Orlik GS is the citrus...does Marble Kake have citrus like GS??


I don't get any citrus from Marble Kake at all. Just straight Virginia tobacco flavor.

I'm having some Anni Kake in my Pete Spigot - in the garage because it's damn cold out tonight!


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Smoking some Bacco 'Mild' out of my "new" Savinelli. Should be getting some Five Brothers in the mail soon, Can't wait to try it out


----------



## DanR

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> Smoking some Bacco 'Mild' out of my "new" Savinelli. Should be getting some Five Brothers in the mail soon, Can't wait to try it out


Be careful with that 5B, it packs a bit of a punch!


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> Be careful with that 5B, it packs a bit of a punch!


if he wants a punch he should smoke some bracken flake. that will put hair on your chest


----------



## Longer ash

smoking me some frog morton tonight


----------



## ProbateGeek

Breaking in the Sasieni 4Dot with multiple bowls of Kendal Kentucky. She smokes really well, but there is NO way that a pipe cleaner will run through to the bowl. If I ever order a new pipe from Pipes & Cigars, you think if I call them up they'll run a test cleaner through for me? Cause I hate this, I really do - takes a lot of the fun out of getting a new pipe.

I believe a rat-tail file will be in my next order...


----------



## laloin

Mason16Filz said:


> Troy...my fav part bout Orlik GS is the citrus...does Marble Kake have citrus like GS??


I've smoked 2 bowls of Marble Kake, what I can taste pretty much through the entire bowl is a lite citrus notes, and the hayish/grassish notes of Virginia. Very good IMHO. If you want a sample, PM your address to me and I'll mail out a sample.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Sure id love to try some and compare to GS 8)


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Breaking in the Sasieni 4Dot with multiple bowls of Kendal Kentucky. She smokes really well, but there is NO way that a pipe cleaner will run through to the bowl. If I ever order a new pipe from Pipes & Cigars, you think if I call them up they'll run a test cleaner through for me? Cause I hate this, I really do - takes a lot of the fun out of getting a new pipe.
> 
> I believe a rat-tail file will be in my next order...


Wow. Bummer, Terry. :frown: There oughta be a law: A pipe may not leave the production area until a pipe cleaner will pass through to the bowl. If they have to do something "bad" to fix the problem, it either becomes scrap or a second.

The 4Dots are definitely not FourDots. Almost as sad as the disappearance of real Dr. Pepper. out:


----------



## Mason16Filz

Disappearance of real Dr Pepper??

Maybe Im too young to know what the real stuff is compared to the new stuff?? :hmm:


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> Disappearance of real Dr Pepper??
> 
> Maybe Im too young to know what the real stuff is compared to the new stuff?? :hmm:


HFC instead of cane sugar. The new stuff sticks to your teeth and rots them over time, instead of instantly dissolving them in place. Cane sugar is a much fresher, crisper sensation. HFC flavoring makes it like drinking Karo. This is true of all soft drinks, so I shouldn't single out Dr. Pepper, it's just that Dr. Pepper was my favorite. One of them that doesn't seem to taste anything like it used to is Royal Crown Cola, the perennial blind taste test winner over Coca Cola and Pepsi Cola back before HFC ruined them all.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Ahhh that makes sense...I dont drink much soda so Im pretty sure ive only had it with HFC.

Dr Pepper and or Coke is the soda that I will usually drink.


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> Ahhh that makes sense...I dont drink much soda so Im pretty sure ive only had it with HFC.
> 
> Dr Pepper and or Coke is the soda that I will usually drink.


I seem to be remembering that the Cuban embargo contributed to the shift to HFC, since we once got a lot of cheap sugar from Cuba.


----------



## Mason16Filz

O great not only did the embargo screw US over for great cigars but also on sugar needed to make my favorite Dr. Pepper.

Is there a way to get your hands on Dr. Pepper with sugar? ...Mexican Dr. Pepper maybe?


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I seem to be remembering that the Cuban embargo contributed to the shift to HFC, since we once got a lot of cheap sugar from Cuba.


Personally, I hate cane sugar almost as much as HFCS. The real evil deed was when the U.S. passed a tariff which made it impossible for foreign sugar beet growers to compete with the U.S. sugar cane growers.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Personally, I hate cane sugar almost as much as HFCS. The real evil deed was when the U.S. passed a tariff which made it impossible for foreign sugar beet growers to compete with the U.S. sugar cane growers.


Beet sugar isn't the same as cane sugar, but in any case, the embargo against Cuba put the skids on the move to HFC when it was put into high gear in 1992, with the Cuban Democracy Act.

FRESH 6 Pk 8oz Dr Pepper with IMPERIAL PURE CANE SUGAR - Soda Emporium | Buy Soda Pop Online | Soft Drinks Store

They still make it somewhere in Texas and North Caroline (?). Just a couple of holdout bottlers left. I don't know why any of the big name soda makers don't offer a cane sugar version in the grocery stores and charge double. They'd make a bundle. :dunno:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> HFC instead of cane sugar. The new stuff sticks to your teeth and rots them over time, instead of instantly dissolving them in place. Cane sugar is a much fresher, crisper sensation. HFC flavoring makes it like drinking Karo. This is true of all soft drinks, so I shouldn't single out Dr. Pepper, it's just that Dr. Pepper was my favorite. One of them that doesn't seem to taste anything like it used to is Royal Crown Cola, the perennial blind taste test winner over Coca Cola and Pepsi Cola back before HFC ruined them all.


We aren't big soda drinkers at our house, but certainly don't buy anything that's got HFCS in it. "MexiCoke" is big here now, and lately we've been enjoying these:










The pineapple is our favorite, and is excellent with a maduro cigar.


----------



## freestoke

sigh. We don't have anything like that around here. sigh. Maybe in the health food stores or something.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I also noticed Mountain Dew (yuck) has a sugared "throw back" version available at the grocery stores - I wish more sodas would do the same. Like Jim, I'd pay more for a sugared Dr. Pepper. Does anyone remember Dr. Wells? Big Red? Ah, childhood...


----------



## MarkC

We have sugar based versions of several brands available locally. I know Pepsi and Mountain Dew are. And of course, the Jarritos flavors that Terry mentions. I have to confess that I have no iron in this fire now, however; I switched to diet soda about twenty years ago and never looked back.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oooh. Here it is!










Thanks for the link, Jim. FRESH 12oz Big Red soda with SUGAR - Soda Emporium | Buy Soda Pop Online | Soft Drinks Store

On second thought. A six-pack of the Big Red, with shipping, is $32. Maybe some iced tea instead...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mason16Filz said:


> O great not only did the embargo screw US over for great cigars but also on sugar needed to make my favorite Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Is there a way to get your hands on Dr. Pepper with sugar? ...Mexican Dr. Pepper maybe?


The original Dr. Pepper bottling plant in Dallas turns out a limited run of the original Dr Pepper once a year. It comes in the tall bottles and "tall boy" cans. My little brother, Shannon, gets several cases each year.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> HFC instead of cane sugar. The new stuff sticks to your teeth and rots them over time, instead of instantly dissolving them in place. Cane sugar is a much fresher, crisper sensation. HFC flavoring makes it like drinking Karo. This is true of all soft drinks, so I shouldn't single out Dr. Pepper, it's just that Dr. Pepper was my favorite. One of them that doesn't seem to taste anything like it used to is Royal Crown Cola, the perennial blind taste test winner over Coca Cola and Pepsi Cola back *before HFC ruined them all*.


Two questions. "What's HFC" and "What the hell?"

Does this mean that there are no soft drinks available in the US that contain sugar? Health Nazis?

And on the "Cane sugar is different" matter (someone mentioned it...). No it ain't. Sugar is sugar. If properly refined it's simply sucrose regardless of the source. That's chemistry, that is.


----------



## steinr1

Oh, yes. It's a pipe smoking forum. Nearly forgot...

Not much time during the day to smoke, just one little bowl of Black Bogie Aromatic (and a lot of snuff.) I'll make up for it tonight with some of the highly regarded and recommended Peterson Special 2012 Reserve.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Two questions. "What's HFC" and "What the hell?"
> 
> Does this mean that there are no soft drinks available in the US that contain sugar? Health Nazis?
> 
> And on the "Cane sugar is different" matter (someone mentioned it...). No it ain't. Sugar is sugar. If properly refined it's simply sucrose regardless of the source. That's chemistry, that is.


My error...it's HFC*S*, high fructose corn syrup. The corn industry has a place for you on their advertising panel, Robert! :lol:

I realize it's only wikipedia, but that doesn't make the following brief summary incorrect. 
*
Cane sugar and beet sugar are both relatively pure sucrose. While glucose and fructose, which are the two components of HFCS, are monosaccharides, sucrose is a disaccharide composed of glucose and fructose linked together with a relatively weak glycosidic bond. The fact that sucrose, glucose and fructose are unique, distinct molecules complicates the comparison between cane sugar, beet sugar and HFCS. A molecule of sucrose (with a chemical formula of C12H22O11) can be broken down into a molecule of glucose (C6H12O6) plus a molecule of fructose (also C6H12O6 - an isomer of glucose) in a weakly acidic environment by a process called inversion.[13] Sucrose is broken down during digestion into a mixture of 50% fructose and 50% glucose through hydrolysis by the enzyme sucrase. People with sucrase deficiency cannot digest (break down) sucrose and thus exhibit sucrose intolerance.[14]

Fructose is absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract by a different mechanism than that for glucose. Glucose stimulates insulin release from the beta islet cells of the pancreas, but fructose does not. Fructose is metabolized primarily in the liver. Once inside the liver cell, fructose can enter the pathways that provide glycerol, the backbone for triacylglycerol. The growing dietary amount of fructose that is derived from sucrose or HFCS has raised questions about how children and adults respond to fructose alone versus when it is accompanied by glucose.[15]*

HFC also has a higher viscosity than cane sugar, which make it less effective as a sugary thirst quencher. There is a palling effect with HFC syrup that makes it less "crisp" than a cane sugar-based soda. This is probably due to a difference in the way they dissolve, rather a chemical difference.


----------



## steinr1

Yep. Sucrose is very different in its properties from either of the two constituent mono-saccharides, including taste. I personally can't tell the difference by taste between glucose and fructose. The comment was really about the Cane vs. Beet question. Both are, when refined, extremely difficult to distinguish in their mix of sugars and taste identical. Raw sugar can be quite different in taste (but please let's not head down the "Brown sugar is better for you because it's natural" line...). But telling the difference between beet and cane? I don't think Mr Tate or Mr Lyle could do that...


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Just got some Vanilla Cavendish from the tobacco store, Can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## Salty

Oh man, don't get me started on the cane sugar soda thing. My family is really into this. Last Christmas, my brother's gift was a variety of cane sugar sodas.

Here are some of my favs...
Boylan Bottling Co.









Jones. A Canadian company that will accept your personal pics to put on the bottles. The berry lemonade is blue, and slightly carbonated. Looks like something that only a 10 year old would like, but it is absolutely gulpable.









I have been getting this at my local coffee shop. This company produces sodas with cane sugar, but only a little. They are not diet, they are only just slightly sweet. The Dry Lime is my favorite.









I am smoking a bowl of FVF that I did not finish last night. Perfect ending to the day. I got some University Flake in the mail today. I am drying out a half a bowl to smoke before bed. My first go with the UF.

Happy Puffing,
Salty


----------



## freestoke

Wow, Hunt! There has to be SOMEWHERE around here that sells cane sugar soda. Gotta check it out.

Being neither diabetic nor even up-to-weight, the health concerns surrounding the debate don't concern me as much as the sweeter taste of corn syrup and the "texture" difference. Audrey has drawn my attention to the difference between the two in baking, giving the example of pecan pie. The yucky goodness of the filling is created with corn syrup, not cane sugar, and they are not interchangeable. Cane sugar sodas sparkle like champagne, rather than creating suds like an HFCS solution does. 

Loaded up the Mayfair with some more Anni Kake. This pipe was meant for Anni Kake. I gotta try some in the Bari Dana.


----------



## DanR

We have quite the selection of Mexican sodas down here in our regular grocery stores. Big Red too (I think it's made here or something). I bet there's half an aisle dedicated to the stuff. It doesn't matter to me though, I avoid it like the plague - type 1 diabetes here. Just talking about it raises my blood sugar. 

Anyway, I'm having some C&D Opening Night in my McCarter Billard, accompanied by some unsweeteened Green Tea.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Does this mean that there are no soft drinks available in the US that contain sugar? Health Nazis?


Not health nazis, just big agriculture raking in the bucks with corn syrup, I think.


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of aged LNF in my no named bent Dublin.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Not health nazis, just big agriculture raking in the bucks with corn syrup, I think.


The health Nazis are actually at war against the use of HFCS. There are indications that it brings on diabetes a bit faster than sucrose.


----------



## commonsenseman

Been smoking Bracken Flake the past few nights. I like it with a fire in my fireplace & some whiskey in my glass.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Orlik GS tonight with some ice cold lemonade to match GS's hint of citrus ipe:


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Smoking some Vanilla Cavendish mixed with some generic shag RYO tobacco out of my Savinelli. I'm liking pipe-smoking a lot more now that I have this pipe, It smokes so much better than my Willard.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Whats the brand of vanilla cavendish?? Any good??


----------



## Neighborscott

Tonight I had my personal balkan, "Engineer's Companion" out of a Butz-Choquin D'Accord Bent Bulldog.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Mason16Filz said:


> Whats the brand of vanilla cavendish?? Any good??


I'm not exactly sure, The man at the tobacco store listed off flavors and pulled it out of a very large jar. I like it better than any other aromatic I've encountered, and it is much better when mixed with some kind of filler like a burley.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Ahh I see 8) well thats good that you have a tobacco store with good blends...Ive heard of many crappy blends from stores...and there happen to be a few around my area.

But luckily...I also have some good stores with good blends ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night again. I wanted to smoke one of the cigars I just got, but they're overhumidified to the point of being rocks, so it's the pipe instead. Anyone feel sorry for me? I didn't think so...


----------



## ProbateGeek

What cigars, Mark?

Two bowls of Solani Aged Burley Flake for me, in the new 4Dot.


----------



## MarkC

I'm not sure I can say in this forum...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Opening Night again. I wanted to smoke one of the cigars I just got, but they're overhumidified to the point of being rocks, so it's the pipe instead. Anyone feel sorry for me? I didn't think so...


traitor, burn him at the stake!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkC

It's not my fault; I fell in with a bad crowd!


----------



## steinr1

"Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Billiard."


----------



## Salty

A small bowl of Happy Brown Bogie in the cobb. My first go. Uhhh...wow. I haven't felt like this since my first semester of college, nice. I am gonna have to take it slow, and respect the baccy with this one. I am smoking it kind of wet. I love what I am getting so far. :faint:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> A small bowl of Happy Brown Bogie in the cobb. My first go. Uhhh...wow. I haven't felt like this since my first semester of college, nice. I am gonna have to take it slow, and respect the baccy with this one. I am smoking it kind of wet. I love what I am getting so far. :faint:


Yes, a very rewarding tobacco. They do call it "happy" for a reason! :mrgreen:


----------



## Salty

ProbateGeek said:


> Yes, a very rewarding tobacco. They do call it "happy" for a reason! :mrgreen:


:rofl:


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of anni kake mixxed with a pinch of PA. that won't be happening again. The PA just overwelmed the Virginias. Just tasted like PA to me with a bit of Virginias coming through at the end, very faint thou. 
Smoked my british best bent bulldog


----------



## Mason16Filz

Orlik GS in my Tinder Box ipe:

This time it was rubbed and not fold n stuffed...comparing flavors.


----------



## Fraze

Frog Morton's Cellar in a cob while watching UFC


----------



## Mason16Filz

So far on returning to the rub method for GS, I dislike it. The foldn stuff method brings out more flavors and burns much cooler, while the rub method burns real hot and the flavor is diminished and then gets nasty taste of ash.

Back to the Fold N Stuff method tmrw ipe:


----------



## steinr1

Some of the highly recommended Peterson Special 2012 Reserve a bit earlier. Finishing off the evening with Kendal Balkan Flake (GH&Co. or SG? I really can't remember.) I'll be looking out at the snow which has stopped all activity, including going to the office tomorrow. Must be nearly 4 inches of the stuff. We really aren't set up to deal with this in the South of England...


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> Finishing off the evening with Kendal Balkan Flake (GH&Co. or SG? I really can't remember.)


I'm struggling to get to grips with this one. I'm sure I've had it in the past, but this seems different. It's a grown up Latakia blend with what seems to me like a lot of "English" in it. I'm getting a hint of menthol like lift, maybe this is anise? Licorice certainly somewhere in the mix. Also some sort of floral top. It's not the easiest thing to keep going; smokes cool and slow but suddenly gives out and needed several relights for the small bowl of my Latakia blends meerschaum. Dark gay/black ash and left quite a lot of dottle which I chose to dump. Seemed to have a touch of bite, but I might be mistaking this for the heavy Latakia tongue coating and perhaps the anise.

I'm not sure it's a keeper. Anyone have experience with this one?


----------



## pipinho

Honestly, ropes intimidate me.. Want to try it but hesitant.


----------



## MarkC

It took me quite a while to try ropes. I bought an open tin of SG Black XX back when I started from someone here, took a look, and sent it on to the next guy. Last year I finally tried G,H Rum Twist and really enjoyed it.


----------



## laloin

finished off a bowl of 8 month melded bulleye. the raw feeling has faded to be replaced with sweetier deep notes. Swear I was getting hints of vanilla in my bowl. mmmmmm. when I opened the jar the smell was of pineapples, and the coins were mucher darker in color. Look forward to trying in a year


----------



## steinr1

pipinho said:


> Honestly, ropes intimidate me.. Want to try it but hesitant.


I was a bit frit myself when I first tried one. They are "stout" and high in nicotine and obviously won't be to everyone's taste. I use a thimble-sized bowl for them now. That's quite enough for me. They aren't really as scary as all that, but the nicotine limits my own consumption. Oddly, the blacker and, perhaps, therefore more intimidating they look, the smoother they are. Really quite surprising how cool these smoke. I've created a run soaked version of the Black Bogie to get the smoothness of the Black Bogie with the rum top of the Brown Bogie Rum and it is quite successful in spite on my initial opinion of it. Seemed not worth the bother, but time has melded the flavours and it does what's asked of it.

I'm off to smoke some...


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> I use a thimble-sized bowl for them now.


Write this one down, folks...


----------



## laloin

some LNF in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard. you can tell I'm fast becoming a 1 blend smoker


----------



## steinr1

The pipes of the evening have been filled ready for sequential ignition.

Revor Plug in the tiny rope and plug pipe. This does seem to get a lot of use. May well be refilled a time or two after the aromatic as a form of tobacco amuse bouche.
Peterson Special 2012 Reserve in the aromatics meerschaum. It should come as no surprise that this tobacco is highly recommended.
Louisiana Flake in the ancient Barling.

Sorted.


----------



## Salty

pipinho said:


> Honestly, ropes intimidate me.. Want to try it but hesitant.


I am/was in the same boat. I just recently tried Happy Brown Bogie on the recommendation of one of the more nefarious pipesters on this forum. :tu haha. It was everything that was advertised. Amazing flavor, huge injection of vitamin N, and supremely delicious. I am going to try some of the others mentioned here. Try one, and see what you think. Buy an ounce, and experiment with your preference for drying. I was joking when I equated my first rope experience with some early college "memories", but truthfully, it is like a good strong glass of scotch. Take it slow, respect it, and it can be rewarding.

FM in the Sav! I am loving this blend more and more with each bowl. Which is good because I bought three tins of it. Happy puffing gents and ladies.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Just finished a local blend from Andrea's called Proper English.

Very tasty English!!! ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Happy Bogey will definitely raise your spirits, Hunt. :mrgreen:

I decided to break open a can of Erinmore Flake. Put a musketball in the cob and, after some problems getting the fresh flake to stay lit, it smoked very nice. It'll start getting dry in a day or two if I leave it in the can. Should be perfect by Friday.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> It'll start getting dry in a day or two if I leave it in the can. Should be perfect by Friday.


Jim, I don't think you should be taking your tobacco into the can with you... :lol:

First pipe of the day (busy day, ugh), so I decided I should make it worthwhile. 08 Fillmore. Yummy!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nightcapping it with Peterson's Irish Flake in the old Peterson. Too good...


----------



## laloin

Some Mccllends Virginia #25 in my smallish straight billard, yummy woody/hayish notes


----------



## steinr1

Peterson's highly recommended Special 2012 Reserve in its meerschaum earlier.

More Revor Plug and some Black Bogie Aromatic is on the cards for tonight. Cold out, so I want the Vitamin N in swiftly taken, concentrated form. This little pipe seems to get very little rest and is none the worse for it as far as I can see. Might risk some 1792 as well.


----------



## DanR

Hardly even need a jacket tonight, the weather is so nice. Unfortunately, the neighbors dogs are excited about something and are barking like there's no tomorrow. Nonetheless, the Opening Night I'm smoking in my McCarter Billiard is delightful.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I had two great bowls of Stonehaven. I rolled the last few crumbs up as cigaretts, and it was almost as good that way.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

I was told its MacBarrons Virginia #1 by the B&M was looking for some oomph well its not bad but its not that strong. Next bowl will be PS 52 Proper English, see if that has more what's it called, vitamin N.


----------



## freestoke

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> I was told its MacBarrons Virginia #1 by the B&M was looking for some oomph well its not bad but its not that strong. Next bowl will be PS 52 Proper English, see if that has more what's it called, vitamin N.


Don't count on it. You need the NST trade to come your rescue. :lol: You planning on trying to get that 1962 can of Prince Albert for me, Scott? Got your vitamin supplies right here and ready to go. :smile:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

freestoke said:


> Don't count on it. You need the NST trade to come your rescue. :lol: You planning on trying to get that 1962 can of Prince Albert for me, Scott? Got your vitamin supplies right here and ready to go. :smile:


Jim yes, I called the guy and he is holding it for me. I don't get paid again till the first and we are down to gas money for the rest of the month. Was gona pm you, but still on newb lockdown for couple days. But its secured for sure. Unless I happen to sell something on Craigslist then I will have more cash... Can't make Wifey mad... She said I can play more on the first hahaha.


----------



## freestoke

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Jim yes, I called the guy and he is holding it for me. I don't get paid again till the first and we are down to gas money for the rest of the month. Was gona pm you, but still on newb lockdown for couple days. But its secured for sure. Unless I happen to sell something on Craigslist then I will have more cash... Can't make Wifey mad... She said I can play more on the first hahaha.


Fantastic! In appreciation, I have placed an order myself at 4noggins, for more hazardous smoking material to send your way. :evil: Not entirely altruistic -- I was at the end of my ropes. :smile:


----------



## JayCam

Hi all,

Ashton Gold Rush tonight. Only my second sampling of pipe tobacco, big difference to the Balklans blend I started with. Loved both!

Jay


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Sweet, I'm looking forward to a serious education. And if you want more than just that tin to send mire variety or qty, pls let me know I have no problem with whatever u want. I know from cigar experiance that hand assembled samplers from someone who cares far exceed the merger offerings of any shop samplers. Plus I look forward to thru discussion especially! When this pm blockade passes.... If ya feel like it we can swap phone numbers too to save cramped fingers and allow for some conversation whilst sampling. Also do you ever smoke cigars?


----------



## Krizzose

MacBaren Club Blend


----------



## neonblackjack

G&H Scotch Flake Aromatic

Shocking that there isn't more talk about this one! What a lovely virginia aromatic. The tin note certainly qualifies as "good enough to eat." Smells like flourless chocolate cake or dark, dark fudge. Really warm aroma, makes you just want to sit by a fire and smell the unlit tobacco haha. The topping flavor comes across very well during the smoke but is rich, not sweet or cloying. Very smooth, no bite, and you can taste the wonderful VA baccy once it warms up nicely. After my first bowl this is a favorite dessert-style aromatic of top quality. I am going to experiment blending a bit of perique with it in order to add a little spicy kick to an otherwise fully sweet and subtle baccy.


----------



## Salty

Excellent Chris. I love Mac's Club Blend.

I am gonna have to go searching for G&H Scotch Flake now and see what that is all about. Thanks Jack.:rockon:

We got hit with some ice down here in North Cackalacky, and everyone is freaking out. I put in 4 wheel drive and drove home slowly. I am cozy and warm while enjoying some KK in my favorite sav. Nice way to start a weekend.


----------



## freestoke

neonblackjack said:


> G&H Scotch Flake Aromatic
> 
> Shocking that there isn't more talk about this one! What a lovely virginia aromatic. The tin note certainly qualifies as "good enough to eat." Smells like flourless chocolate cake or dark, dark fudge. Really warm aroma, makes you just want to sit by a fire and smell the unlit tobacco haha. The topping flavor comes across very well during the smoke but is rich, not sweet or cloying. Very smooth, no bite, and you can taste the wonderful VA baccy once it warms up nicely. After my first bowl this is a favorite dessert-style aromatic of top quality. I am going to experiment blending a bit of perique with it in order to add a little spicy kick to an otherwise fully sweet and subtle baccy.


Splendid stuff, eh Jack!? :smile:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/297207-gh-co-scotch-flake-aromatic.html

Having some basic PA in the Country Gentleman, waxing full codgerish.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Enjoying another bowl of Vanilla Cavendish out of my Savinelli. The more I smoke this stuff, the better it tastes. And my room smells delicious!


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night. Looks like the tin will end tonight.


----------



## neonblackjack

freestoke said:


> Splendid stuff, eh Jack!? :smile:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/297207-gh-co-scotch-flake-aromatic.html
> 
> Having some basic PA in the Country Gentleman, waxing full codgerish.


Truly splendid stuff, especially for cold winter nights. Very warm and calming. It seems like Pipes and Cigars is the only site that carries it? Unless the others are just confused about the naming? You somehow got yours by accident from Smoking Pipes according to the linked thread. Do they still deny that they carry any?


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm cigarring it tonight (Diesel Shorty Grind - meh), but now will have to get some of this SFA out for a nightcap before bed. Sounds very good, so worth a revisit!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

MacBaren Scottish Blend. Nice mellow smoke, could use more vitamin N so I will back it up with a cigar plug. I found that toros cut nicely into plugs for my cob. I had a few damaged cigars in the humi, now I know what to do with them!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Terry, next time I'm coming up to the VA Hospital in Portland, we ought to meet up for a smoke.


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Terry, next time I'm coming up to the VA Hospital in Portland, we ought to meet up for a smoke.


You're on. My office is about 4 minutes from Broadway Cigar in Lake Oswego - I can get there ALMOST any time. Perhaps right on your way, or way back?


----------



## ProbateGeek

neonblackjack said:


> Truly splendid stuff, especially for cold winter nights. Very warm and calming. It seems like Pipes and Cigars is the only site that carries it? Unless the others are just confused about the naming? You somehow got yours by accident from Smoking Pipes according to the linked thread. Do they still deny that they carry any?


Just had a very good bowl of the Scotch Flake Aromatic. Not too cold out, VERY clear night but with fast moving low clouds at times partially obscuring the perfectly round, brilliantly white moon through the cedars. I'll have to remember this one.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> You're on. My office is about 4 minutes from Broadway Cigar in Lake Oswego - I can get there ALMOST any time. Perhaps right on your way, or way back?


Done deal brother, email contact info to [email protected]


----------



## Thirston

Some late night Pirate Kake in a Pete. Is Pirate better than the new era Nightcap? Might be.


----------



## freestoke

Ordinarily, I'd be on the afternoon report, but I'd be following my own post, so I'm here early at 17:40. Plugged the Diplomat with some KK and used some of the PPP on top, which had recently had some English Rose spilled on it while I was reloading the Cartridge. Somewhat like an improvised Lakeland. p The Old Mil is generating a bit of schadenfreude, as I delight in the discomfiture of those who find my boorish choice of beverages too much to beer. :beerchug:


----------



## scopawl

Last night I was at a Burns Night at the University and slightly over did it with the whisky.
A stinking hangover all day meant no smoking for me which was a supreme disappointment because I'm looking forwards to breaking in my new Parkers which came through the post yesterday.
Oh well, I'm sure I can squeeze in an extra couple of bowls of something tomorrow instead.


----------



## DanR

Just finished up a nice bowl of Pembroke, thanks to Desertlifter (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/322685-blown-away-desertlifter.html). I love the way this blend tastes, but even better is how it sticks to your beard for a few hours afterwards!


----------



## smokinmojo

Having some Park Lane An Aperitif in a Stanwell Golden.


----------



## MarkC

Sure enough, the Opening Night tin didn't last through yesterday, so I broke out a meer and am enjoying Early Morning Pipe today.


----------



## gahdzila

Thirston said:


> Some late night Pirate Kake in a Pete. Is Pirate better than the new era Nightcap? Might be.


That's saying a lot! Nightcap is a favorite of mine for sure. I've only gone through a small sample of Pirate Kake, but I liked it A LOT, maybe as much as Nightcap. I have more Pirate Kake on hand, but haven't dug into it yet.....maybe sooner than later now


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Top 2/3 PS Proper English for the latakia goodness, bottom 1/3 an aeromatic fruit blend I created cut with PA. This way the stinky campfire gets covered by the sweet fruits and mama don't complain...


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

A very stressful day has me on edge, the PS proper English wasn't enough pulled out a Padilla Fumas Churchill to assist my nerves. The pipe just frustrated me more this evening and not enough vitamin N. But I know Freestoke will cure my Nic fits after I secure the trade item he asked for in the NPS sampler. Btw what's a good pipe smoke when you've had a bad day, need Nic and need to relax?


----------



## DanR

I'm enjoying a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake. The bulk stuff always seems to vary, but this one is strongly scented with the Lakeland essence.


----------



## MarkC

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> A very stressful day has me on edge, the PS proper English wasn't enough pulled out a Padilla Fumas Churchill to assist my nerves. The pipe just frustrated me more this evening and not enough vitamin N. But I know Freestoke will cure my Nic fits after I secure the trade item he asked for in the NPS sampler. Btw what's a good pipe smoke when you've had a bad day, need Nic and need to relax?


Two words: Gawith, Hoggarth.


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> A very stressful day has me on edge, the PS proper English wasn't enough pulled out a Padilla Fumas Churchill to assist my nerves. The pipe just frustrated me more this evening and not enough vitamin N. But I know Freestoke will cure my Nic fits after I secure the trade item he asked for in the NPS sampler. Btw what's a good pipe smoke when you've had a bad day, need Nic and need to relax?


Some numbers, one word: 1792 Flake.

:biggrin:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> Some numbers, one word: 1792 Flake.
> 
> :biggrin:


So when we get togeather at brodway, are we gona count the flakes?


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> So when we get togeather at brodway, are we gona count the flakes?


Either the Irish ones, or the ones that add up to 1,792. p

Despite the fact that I got him his first estate pipe, Tony won't let us smoke pipe at Broadway Cigar. I know of no indoor smoking areas for pipes anywhere near Portland. Would love to find one, though.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

If you happen to be in Salem AVVA cigar and wine, you can smoke pipe in their lounge


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Despite the fact that I got him his first estate pipe, *Tony won't let us smoke pipe at Broadway Cigar*.


:ask: Wow, TabakNazis selling cigars. What next!? :tsk: Sorta like cops peddling dope they've confiscated. He sounds like a money-grubber afraid of losing business to the pipe competition to me, nothing but a reprehensible greedhead. Cigar smokers worried about somebody ruining the room note? Despicable. Unpardonable. Stomach turning. What is it, some sort of projection, where they've suffered with people complaining about the smell of cigars so long that they've become intolerant of anybody who doesn't smoke them too? :rant: (I'm going apoplectic over this! :lol: You can tell Tony that I think he's a TabakNazi -- except worse, because he's a* hypocritical* TabakNazi!)


----------



## laloin

Was too tired last night to post, but I enjoyed a nice bowl of some 2 year aged LTF. Can say it aged wonderfully, thankfully I stored the LTF in small jars, soo lets see where this blend tastes at 3 years blab blab 
smoked in my no named basket bent Dublin.


----------



## steinr1

I've been working away today at some Davidoff Red Mixture in a newly restored J Ropp Maitre Pipier freehand. Not normally my style, but a lovely piece of wood. Large pipe with a tall,. narrow and tapering chamber. Smokes wonderfully.

Tonight will feature Revor Plug in the tiny rope and plug Ropp Prince. That pipe is working really well now despite getting almost no rest. Louisiana Flake in the ancient Barling is an inevitability.


----------



## Salty

Okay. Continuing my journey into the world of ropes. I just got some Black Irish X, and have loaded it into the Peterson System. I can't think of how to describe it yet. First impressions are that it is a similar experience to eating a perfectly aged prime cut of steak, or drinking a very old tawny port. So strong, so good. The adjectives I am coming up with are all food related, and mostly involving smokey qualities. I have to stop typing so I can puff some more.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice description, Hunt - makes me want to slice it up a bit tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 55. An absolutely fascinating tobacco. It reminds me of something I've smoked before, but I'm talking during my first go 'round back in the seventies. Described as a straight virginia, I swear, my first thought on opening the tin was "Flying Dutchman"! Jim, have you tried this stuff? If not, you've got to, just to see if I've gone completely off my rocker!

Edited to add: I'm talking tin aroma only; my tongue is quite happy with this stuff!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Astley's No. 55. An absolutely fascinating tobacco. It reminds me of something I've smoked before, but I'm talking during my first go 'round back in the seventies. Described as a straight virginia, I swear, my first thought on opening the tin was "Flying Dutchman"! Jim, have you tried this stuff? If not, you've got to, just to see if I've gone completely off my rocker!
> 
> Edited to add: I'm talking tin aroma only; my tongue is quite happy with this stuff!


I just ORDERED some tobacco, Mark! out: And I had entirely too much before I did. :tsk: Does sound interesting though! Is the room note there too?


----------



## steinr1

Salty said:


> Okay. Continuing my journey into the world of ropes. I just got some Black Irish X, and have loaded it into the Peterson System. I can't think of how to describe it yet. First impressions are that it is a similar experience to eating a perfectly aged prime cut of steak, or drinking *a very old tawny port*. So strong, so good. The adjectives I am coming up with are all food related, and mostly involving smokey qualities. I have to stop typing so I can puff some more.


This sort of flavour has been talked about by I forget who as "meaty" and I agree. The wine analogy gets me in mind of a slightly over the edge Burgundy. Decadent in the sense of "decay".

I'm going to the other end of the spectrum myself tonight. Peterson Special 2012 reserve. I'm told it's a highly recommended tobacco.

Thought I'd also post this eBay item here - seems to have been no activity on that thread for days.

Ropp Deluxe 919 Churchwarden Smoking Pipe UNSMOKED | eBay

Good price (but not much higher) for an unused Ropp Churchwarden style pipe.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I just ORDERED some tobacco, Mark! out: And I had entirely too much before I did. :tsk: Does sound interesting though! Is the room note there too?


Not really, just the tin aroma. PM your address to me; you've _got_ to smell this so you can tell me my forty year old memory stinks if nothing else!


----------



## Mason16Filz

Orlik GS in the garage tonight with my Pops ipe:


----------



## Goatmilk

I've been neglecting my pipes lately so I decided to fire up some PA in the CG


----------



## ProbateGeek

More Royal Yacht, in the biggest bowl I own - been one of those days.


----------



## Salty

Mason16Filz said:


> Orlik GS in the garage tonight with my Pops ipe:


That is quality time right there, on both counts. Well done sir!

Hope your night is turning out to be better than your day Terry.  By the way, I can't remember. Have I asked you about Billy Bud. I am really loving it. I don't know if it is because I have been smoking the ropes lately, and just need a strong hit of N-amine. I had a great day, and wanted to celebrate with a strong smoke. I know you guys have talked about it before. What do you think of the BBud?

Inspiredly yours,

Salty


----------



## Desertlifter

Bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in a Tsuge Kaga. And then a bowl of Medium Virginia Flake.


----------



## Goatmilk

Some tambo courtesy of Shemp in my mini meer courtesy of Rooster.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> That is quality time right there, on both counts. Well done sir!
> 
> Hope your night is turning out to be better than your day Terry.  By the way, I can't remember. Have I asked you about Billy Bud. I am really loving it. I don't know if it is because I have been smoking the ropes lately, and just need a strong hit of N-amine. I had a great day, and wanted to celebrate with a strong smoke. I know you guys have talked about it before. What do you think of the BBud?
> 
> Inspiredly yours,
> 
> Salty


I think I've only tried Billy Bud once, but believe I have a fresh baggie of it stashed somewhere, that I got from someone. I'll have to try it again and let you know.

Today was somewhat better than yesterday, but I've got a cigar out tonight (after hitting the Irish Flake all day). The last few of a box of Diesel Shorty Grinds are turning out to be quite nice - sorry I badmouthed them earlier. All they needed was a little time...


----------



## steinr1

It has been a good day. I think I have seen off an attack from my manager and turned it back on him. We probably won't be seeing him at the office anymore. I hope his wife ends up selling pencils in the street. I've updated my signature with my adopted Mission Statement.

Much Warrior Plug was smoked today - an omen? Good stuff but looks like it is forcing me to rest the little pipe used for plugs and ropes. Not quite as "cooked" as Revor Plug or any of the ropes. Sweet, fruity and mellow stuff. Smokes an astoundingly long time from such a little bowl. Now that it is caked properly I can't even get the tip of my little finger in the bowl and still smolders away for up to half an hour.

Later tonight? Perhaps a celebratory stogie. Weeks since I smoked one.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> It has been a good day. I think I have seen off an attack from my manager and turned it back on him. We probably won't be seeing him at the office anymore. I hope his wife ends up selling pencils in the street. I've updated my signature with my adopted Mission Statement.


Excellent! That quote reminds me of Odysseus, recounting to King Aeolus(?) stories about sacking towns along the Mediterranean, where his greatest joy was running down the fleeing villagers and running them through with his spear. Odysseus was widely admired for how fast he could run -- after somebody. No sirree, no cheating death when Odysseus was on your tail.  What a way to make a living. Row for awhile along the shore until you see a town, pull the boat up on the beach, start killing people, throw all their valuable stuff and a couple of their hottest looking women in the boat and off you go home with a job well done!

I'm having some Erinmore Flake, musketballed into the TwoDot apple. Excellent! I expect this to last until it's time for the DartMix.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Excellent! That quote reminds me of Odysseus, recounting to King Aeolus(?) stories about sacking towns along the Mediterranean, where* his greatest joy was running down the fleeing villagers and running them through with his spear*. Odysseus was widely admired for how fast he could run -- after somebody. No sirree, no cheating death when Odysseus was on your tail.  What a way to make a living. Row for awhile along the shore until you see a town, pull the boat up on the beach, start killing people, throw all their valuable stuff and a couple of women in the boat and off you go!
> 
> I'm having some Erinmore Flake, musketballed into the TwoDot apple. Excellent! I expect this to last until it's time for the DartMix.


It's a grin. A friend of mine's father was a US fighter pilot during WWII. Said the funniest thing he ever saw was folk scattering as he strafed them. Germans, remember. Hilarious.

Quote from the comic "Viz" letters section:

"People always say that war is hell. During the last war, I got to fly in a plane and killed three Germans. It was magic!"


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> It's a grin. A friend of mine's father was a US fighter pilot during WWII. Said the funniest thing he ever saw was folk scattering as he strafed them. Germans, remember. Hilarious.
> 
> Quote from the comic "Viz" letters section:
> 
> "People always say that war is hell. During the last war, I got to fly in a plane and killed three Germans. It was magic!"







Probably my favorite show of all time.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Probably my favorite show of all time.


I've never seen it! I'm a John Cleese fan, too, just never saw it or realized how good it was! I see it was voted the greatest British sitcom of all time. :tu

Having some Erinmore Flake again, mixed with a little Happy Bogie and PA from the PPP.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I've never seen it! I'm a John Cleese fan, too, just never saw it or realized how good it was! I see it was voted the greatest British sitcom of all time. :tu
> 
> Having some Erinmore Flake again, mixed with a little Happy Bogie and PA from the PPP.


I think I have all 13 (12? 14?) episodes of Fawlty Towers on DVD. I could be enticed to loan...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I think I have all 13 (12? 14?) episodes of Fawlty Towers on DVD. I could be enticed to loan...


Just checked, and I have them on Netflix. Thanks for the offer, though!

I don't know what to smoke. :faint: Guess I'll stop thinking about it and fire up some PA in a cob.


----------



## Salty

haha Faulty Towers is absolutely genius. Is it on Netflix? It has to be. I had forgotten about it. I am going to have to re-watch.

*edit to say

Woot, it is on Netflix!

*edit to say

Basil!!!!


----------



## Mason16Filz

FVF Tonight in my Tinderbox...first bowl of FVF and love it ipe:

Orlik GS and FVF are my favorites...the more I slide down the pipe slope I keep liking Virginias more and more.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> Basil!!!!


______Manuel!!!!_


----------



## MarkC

I can't watch Fawlty Towers. I've seen them so many times that all I have to do is see the start of the show and the whole episode is fresh in my memory.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> What do you think of the BBud?


Just smoked a late night bowl of Billy Bud, in a Country Gent with a mini-churchwarden stem. Very nice smoke. I enjoyed it much more than I did the first time around, and can't really figure out why. Perhaps because now I can tell that the latakia is not overwhelming (like it sometimes can be), allowing you to really taste the cigar leaf. I think these days I prefer less latakia in a blend, unlike a year or so ago when I would reach for the Penzance every other day or so. It is seldom that I have the latakia urge these days, but when I do I could see smoking more of this.

Thanks for the BB-bump, Salty - my turn to learn from you.


----------



## LibertarianCigarMan

Smoked a bowl of a true English tobacco called Tuggle Hall tonight after a plate of Shepard's Pie. Well packed in my Peterson Churchwarden d6 smooth and accompanied by a pint of Oatmeal Porter. Perfect way to spend my last 3 hours before working 3rd shift.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> Just smoked a late night bowl of Billy Bud, in a Country Gent with a mini-churchwarden stem. Very nice smoke. I enjoyed it much more than I did the first time around, and can't really figure out why. Perhaps because now I can tell that the latakia is not overwhelming (like it sometimes can be), allowing you to really taste the cigar leaf. I think these days I prefer less latakia in a blend, unlike a year or so ago when I would reach for the Penzance every other day or so. It is seldom that I have the latakia urge these days, but when I do I could see smoking more of this.
> 
> Thanks for the BB-bump, Salty - my turn to learn from you.


What wait what!!! Cigar leaf pipe tobaccy!!!!! Now I need somma dat!!!

Had some 62 PA followed by two bowls of very cherry which isn't great but I'm gona smoke it till its gone, good thing I only got a half oz of that Crap. All while sculpting my briar pipe...


----------



## Derrick_Y

Being raised on Bagpipes, kilts and Haggis. Shows like Faulty towers, Monty Python and Benny Hill were always on in our house and talked about constantly. I personally so not find British humour that funny.

When my father was visiting last week he was raving about a show him and Mom were watching now, Little Britain. After dinner we sat down to watch an episode on Netflix. My dad sat their laughing constantly, the three of us (me wife and kids) just stared blankly at the tv. So I just don't get it, maybe you faulty towers lovers will. It is on Netflix here in Canada





Last night was Brebia loaded with some capt black.


----------



## steinr1

Derrick_Y said:


> Being raised on Bagpipes, kilts and Haggis. Shows like Faulty towers, Monty Python and Benny Hill were always on in our house and talked about constantly. I personally so not find British humour that funny.
> 
> When my father was visiting last week he was raving about a show him and Mom were watching now, Little Britain. After dinner we sat down to watch an episode on Netflix. My dad sat their laughing constantly, the three of us (me wife and kids) just stared blankly at the tv. So I just don't get it, maybe you faulty towers lovers will. It is on Netflix here in Canada
> 
> Last night was Brebia loaded with some capt black.


Little Britain. Pant wettingly funny. Also has a core of excellent satire. The gentile but racist "lady of a certain age" who vomits copiously when she realises that a cake (or whatever) she has enjoyed up to that point was baked by a "foreigner" is still sadly true to life in the UK (mainly in the older generations). Similarly the "Only Gay in the Village" sketches like the one you show about the (supposedly, but probably not) overtly gay man who sees prejudice everywhere in a small Welsh village where he and his supposed activities (again, not carried out in reality) are fully accepted by everyone exposes the ridiculousness of his self-stereotyping. Funny and clever.

I must agree about Benny Hill, however. He WAS funny, innovative, and intelligent early in his career. Later he just became mildly crude and repetitive. He's sadly remembered only for this period in his home country. We don't get it ourselves how he seems so popular in the US.

For followers of the "British Sense of Humour" - try and catch "The Smoking Room" and the very, very dark "Nighty Night". Clever, clever, clever...


----------



## steinr1

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> What wait what!!! *Cigar leaf pipe tobaccy!!!!!* Now I need somma dat!!!
> 
> Had some 62 PA followed by two bowls of very cherry which isn't great but I'm gona smoke it till its gone, good thing I only got a half oz of that Crap. All while sculpting my briar pipe...


Try Fox's The Banker. "Havana leaf", a reasonable dose of Latakia and lots of other goodies in that one. Recommended for a cigar smoker sliding over to this side...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> What wait what!!! Cigar leaf pipe tobaccy!!!!! Now I need somma dat!!!


Billy Budd is pretty good for a cigar leaf pipe tobacco. I prefer H&H Stogie. It is not a latakia blend, but it is rich, dark and yummy!


----------



## Nachman

For British comedy fans I would recommend Doc Martin. A little more modern sit-com which gives a tongue in cheek look at the NHS and village life.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> For British comedy fans I would recommend *Doc Martin*. A little more modern sit-com which gives a tongue in cheek look at the NHS and village life.


Not bad at all. Martin Clunes has a face that is hard not to laugh at.


----------



## Krizzose

I should have a brand new Peterson 268 waiting for me when I get home. Not sure yet on the shakedown tobacco, but probably Orlik Golden Sliced.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Krizzose said:


> I should have a brand new Peterson 268 waiting for me when I get home. Not sure yet on the shakedown tobacco, but probably Orlik Golden Sliced.


Pictures please, when available. I love that zulu shape - is it a Donegal, Aran, or?


----------



## MarkC

I thought Little Britain was funny. For about a season and a half. Pretty boring after a while.

That Mitchell and Webb Look, now, I can watch over and over. Hilarious!!!


----------



## Salty

Yeah, I can't decide whether I am into the latakia blends or not. Maybe it is just a matter of subtleness. I guess I am having fun figuring it out. Glad you enjoyed a nice bowl T!

I am having Escudo folded and stuffed in my 4 dot. Warm and toasty at home on a Friday. Thank God for Fridays.


----------



## DanR

Enjoying some Mick McQuaid plug, thanks to Mikebjrtx. Thanks Mike! It's a nice blend, probably aged because its got a nice smoothness, with a bit of a "head rush" kick on the side!


----------



## scopawl

MarkC said:


> I thought Little Britain was funny. For about a season and a half. Pretty boring after a while.
> 
> That Mitchell and Webb Look, now, I can watch over and over. Hilarious!!!


Agreed on both points. Little Britain has about three jokes. I grew very quickly to dislike and avoid it.

Mitchell and Webb's great. I also enjoy Peep Show that they do too, though I'm not so sure if that one made it to the USA?


----------



## scopawl

Ack, double post.
Have this as an apology:


----------



## TonyM

Enjoying some Marble Flake gifted to me by Troy in the Noob Trade. It's delicious and a treat to enjoy during this unseasonable warm weather. Cheers!


----------



## MarkC

scopawl said:


> I also enjoy Peep Show that they do too, though I'm not so sure if that one made it to the USA?


I'm not sure either. But I seem to have it on my hard drive for some reason...


----------



## freestoke

I was remiss in posting about the Country Gentleman's workout last night. PA-PA-PA-PA...

And to the British Humor Thread Component -- I have always loved "British Humor". I think Americans might have trouble with it because they don't have the vocabulary for it, both standard vocabulary and British slang, to catch the jokes, combined with a difficulty in actually understanding the accents. There are hidden elements of "social etiquette" that would be completely lost on Americans, for example any joke involving "queuing up"; Americans don't stand in line as a matter of cultural training, being taught instead that the tallest, most aggressive person at the bar, who can push himself to the front and wave dollar bills the highest in the air for the bartender to see, will get served first. Americans only queue up at places like banks, airports and rock concerts, where there are security guards.


----------



## steinr1

A bit of Warrior Plug and then Louisiana Flake. And a bit of calm.


----------



## MarkC

One last bowl of Astleys No. 55. As fast as that tin went, I see more in my future.


----------



## freestoke

Good evening, people of Tuva! (Anybody else here afraid to listen to throat singing? :spy Firing up some Erinmore Flake in the Diplomat.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a scorched, cracked and leaky Cherrywood Ropp. This pipe hasn't had an outing in some time. Good smoker.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Long day on very little sleep. Still working the savinelli carmello with EMP. This thing ought to break in someday


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Abingdon in a Worobiec 500-4.


----------



## DanR

^^^ what in the hell is this? A post from DJ without a picture. You OK, DJ? :lol:

Well, I really wish it was the weekend - that way I could stay up late tonight smoking through the giant bomb I just got from our resident evil doctor. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-can-see-smoke-plume-miles.html#post3799984

But, since I can't smoke them all, I went with his favorite - Frog Morton!


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of Orlik Golden Sliced last night, something I haven't had in ages. Frankly, I didn't expect much as this was one of my 'early faves', and sure enough, when I fired it up, I was not impressed. I'm more into red and/or brown virginias than gold; they just seem a bit bitey to me. This one was no exception. Very disappointing first third of a bowl. Second third was an improvement, and I guess it wasn't so bad. I've only got five more tins to go through unless I dump them on someone, so it isn't that bad of a deal. Third bowl...MMMMMMMMMMMMOARRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! The stuff hit the sweet spot, my eyes crossed, I started drooling...obviously five more tins is *NOT* enough...

Needless to say, it's more Golden Sliced tonight!


----------



## scopawl

I'm glad to hear that Mark, I've just put in an order for some (following the Virginia Flake thread). I ordered some OGS and Dunhill Flake to try and back-to-back compare them- We'll see how that goes.
Last night was Stonehaven for me.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Astley's No. 55. An absolutely fascinating tobacco. It reminds me of something I've smoked before, but I'm talking during my first go 'round back in the seventies. Described as a straight virginia, I swear, my first thought on opening the tin was "Flying Dutchman"! Jim, have you tried this stuff? If not, you've got to, just to see if I've gone completely off my rocker!
> 
> Edited to add: I'm talking tin aroma only; my tongue is quite happy with this stuff!


It's not what I remember of Flying Dutchman, Mark, but then my memory isn't all that great either. :lol: Might be sort of in that direction, but definitely an interesting aromatic. I quite enjoyed it, actually. Thanks a bunch! :smile: Had some last night and it was a nice change from the heavy hitters (other than PA) that I've been doing lately.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Enjoying some Burley Kake. Went out and bought some ceramic jars this weekend for extra storage. I saw some nice jars, but was taken aback when I saw they were $13 each. Then I realized they were acrylic! What the hell? Luckily I live in the midwest, so come end of harvest season, every store carries Ball jars, but they are costly. Would seem funny to store nice tobacco in a jar that costs more than than the leaf.


----------



## freestoke

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Luckily I live in the midwest, so come end of harvest season, every store carries Ball jars, but they are costly. Would seem funny to store nice tobacco in *a jar that costs more than than the leaf.*


Since when do they put up corn and wheat in canning jars? :lol: In any case, you can get a 12 jar case of 8oz mason jars for less than ten bucks at Walmart, Ace Hardware, Target, Lowe's, _et hoc genus omne._ Can't imagine a ceramic jar having a truly airtight seal, but I guess they exist.
I'm working on my third bowl of RY since dinner, all in the same 4Dot, feeling especially "old school" tonight. p


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

DanR said:


> ^^^ what in the hell is this? A post from DJ without a picture. You OK, DJ? :lol:


Good call, DanR! Got lazy and didn't have a good new photo of the Worobiec.

Tonight it's a bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a Castello Sea Rock 33.

Sitting in my pipe smokers den as the rain is falling outside. Puffers here on the forum must be getting tired of my built-in camera on the computer, so I ordered a light cube and set of lights to do a little better with the images. Should be setting it up and posting by next week. Until then, these will have to do...


Interior_P1050353 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Castello SeaRock 33_10.01.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Interior_P1050353 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Castello SeaRock 33_10.01.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

DJ that looks like briar with Herpes, hahaha I jest because I'm jellous.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> It's not what I remember of Flying Dutchman, Mark, but then my memory isn't all that great either. :lol: Might be sort of in that direction, but definitely an interesting aromatic. I quite enjoyed it, actually. Thanks a bunch! :smile: Had some last night and it was a nice change from the heavy hitters (other than PA) that I've been doing lately.


Oh well; so much for the memory. As far as it being a change from heavy hitters, I hear that; I could just keep smoking and loading all day with this stuff, with never a threat of nic overdose at all. Not exactly the blend for anyone who wants nicotine! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Oh well; so much for the memory. As far as it being a change from heavy hitters, I hear that; I could just keep smoking and loading all day with this stuff, with never a threat of nic overdose at all. Not exactly the blend for anyone who wants nicotine! :lol:


And as you said about the room note, it isn't like FD. And as I've said before, you could have smoked FD in a hospital nursery ward and nobody would have complained. Personally, I think it needs to be revived. Like protesters at a Senate hearing, we could show up at the next TabakNazi rally, all smoking FD, and it would destroy their moral. (Of course, we would take some casualties from tongue bite. :flame

Had a whole bunch of RY last night, watching a horrible movie. How the hell did Kellie Martin ever make in the entertainment industry? :spy: My god, she looked older than the woman playing her MOTHER! Yet another movie, where the studly star finds the starlet attractive for reasons not obvious to me.


----------



## steinr1

A bit of Warrior Plug. Good stuff.


----------



## CraigCorb

I've just enjoyed some Cornell & Diehl Nutty Irishman out of my new LaRocca pipe. Love it!


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Another Fink's in the Sav. I'm really starting to like this blend.


----------



## Mason16Filz

CD Balkan on the drive home from night class!! Quite tasty


----------



## Salty

I am revisiting the Royal Yacht tonight. And last night I counted 1792 flakes. I am noticing things that I did not in my first 2 months of piping. This is what it is all about.

Also, it is funny, but my packing technique keeps getting better. I am not sure what I am doing different. It feels much more natural now to have a pipe clenched. I don't drool as much.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> I am revisiting the Royal Yacht tonight. And last night I counted 1792 flakes. I am noticing things that I did not in my first 2 months of piping. This is what it is all about.
> 
> Also, it is funny, but my packing technique keeps getting better. I am not sure what I am doing different. It feels much more natural now to have a pipe clenched. I don't drool as much.


I had 1792 last night - it was exceptionally glorious in the Savinelli billiard/lovat - and Royal Yacht today.

Not drooling as much, you say? Our high hopes for you as a piper are obviously coming to fruition then, Hunt.

p


----------



## Derrick_Y

Found a jar of PS nougat that I forgot I had. It came with my first order. So loaded it in the ll bean and endured the cold garage.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend in a Worobiec Gdanska. Haven't yet figured out how to capture the drool in mid-slime mode, but even if I do, should I post it? Hmmmm....I think not! I hate it when that happens.


WOROBIEC GDAŃSKA by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## ChakaRaka

Prince Albert Choice Blend in a MM Legend. :smile:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Early Morning pipe in my large McLintock 12 King Cole Style pipe followed by a bowl of SG FVF in my 45 degree Barasso Itallian.p Last year I picked up several nice estate pipes on EBAY and fortunately they have been great smokers. As usual I went digging thru my stash and came up with my Dunhill and FVF and they were absolutely so enjoyable this evening.:yo: I sat back in my easy chair with my pipes in hand and my brew sitting next to me all while listening to Art Blakely and the Jazz Messengers playing "Moaning". My brew for this evening was "Guinness Draught"; can life get any better?:beerchug:


----------



## steinr1

Today has been a day of Warrior Plug and Davidoff Red Mixture. Time to up the ante and have some Black Bogie Aromatic. As usual, Louisiana Flake in the ancient Barling will feature at some point.

I've noticed many references in this and other threads along the lines of "got another estate pipe - great smoker". It backs up my theory that estate is a good way to increase the probability (from very high already) of getting a "good" pipe. The stinkers will have been tossed in the bin. Hardly a sub-par smoker in my collection which is almost 100% estate. Sadly, this constitutes a statistically significant sample.

I stand ready for tales of woe regarding unsmokable estate pipes...


----------



## Krizzose

MacB Club Blend with a little bit of Bowell's Chocolate Cream between each coin


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Last night tried some Three Blind Moose. Had a great flavor that really developed as I smoked, but was a little stronger than I expected.

Tonight, some Middleton Walnut. Started out tasting burnt, then got better, but still can't say I liked it too much. Great thing for samplers! Make note and move on.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Nightcap to finish the school week off!! ipe:


----------



## Salty

ProbateGeek said:


> I had 1792 last night - it was exceptionally glorious in the Savinelli billiard/lovat - and Royal Yacht today.
> 
> Not drooling as much, you say? Our high hopes for you as a piper are obviously coming to fruition then, Hunt.
> 
> p


Ha! Yes. The 1792 was like a new tobacco for me. I am glad I revisited it. Kentucky in the blend seems to do it for me. Anyway, cheers as always. I am celebrating Friday with a bowl of Irish Flake in the 4 dot. I forgot how strong it was, and have been pleasantly reminded *leans back in the recliner to steady himself*. I think I am detecting a cinimmon smell in the room note. hmm? Hope you are all well and happy and piping with a smile on your faces.

Without equivocation,
Hunt


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'll be having a little of the 1792 for a nightcap later, but for dessert: a 5 Vegas Triple-A Torpedo.










About halfway through - yup, still like the TripA.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

My first bowl of Ennerdale Flake. I rubbed it out generously, packed it very carefully into the Country Gentleman given to me by Jim for that specific tobacco and headed to the garage bundled up. I got out a beer and plugged my phone into my garage stereo and streamed chapter one of Sherlock Holmes which lasted almost an hour. The top third of the bowl had a little difficulty with staying lit and getting good smoke output. Last two thirds were great. Smoked about 45 min. To me it was like smoking an experianced prostitute. She smelled of heavy beautiful perfume, she was gentle but took control of my senses. She never bit me, but I wouldn't have cared if she did! I was treated well and was completely satisfied when she was gone. The last 15 min of the story I just caressed the bowl and reflected on my encounter with this sultry mistress.


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> My first bowl of Ennerdale Flake. I rubbed it out generously, packed it very carefully into the Country Gentleman given to me by Jim for that specific tobacco and headed to the garage bundled up. I got out a beer and plugged my phone into my garage stereo and streamed chapter one of Sherlock Holmes which lasted almost an hour. The top third of the bowl had a little difficulty with staying lit and getting good smoke output. Last two thirds were great. Smoked about 45 min. To me it was like smoking an experianced prostitute. She smelled of heavy beautiful perfume, she was gentle but took control of my senses. She never bit me, but I wouldn't have cared if she did! I was treated well and was completely satisfied when she was gone. The last 15 min of the story I just caressed the bowl and reflected on my encounter with this sultry mistress.


That could be added to the tobacco review section, Scott! :tu (My review, in case you've never seen it.) Glad you liked it, since not everybody does. With Ennerdale, you're in a cleft stick, because if you let it dry out so that it burns a little better, you lose some of the "essence".

More Royal Yacht. Still haven't got this into a jar. :tsk: Guess I have to smoke it all before it goes stale. (I mean, gimme a break! The jars have to be at LEAST 40 feet away, ya know? ) Regular ol' can coffee this morning, but still pretty good. p


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

freestoke said:


> That could be added to the tobacco review section, Scott! :tu (My review, in case you've never seen it.) Glad you liked it, since not everybody does. With Ennerdale, you're in a cleft stick, because if you let it dry out so that it burns a little better, you lose some of the "essence".
> 
> More Royal Yacht. Still haven't got this into a jar. :tsk: Guess I have to smoke it all before it goes stale. (I mean, gimme a break! The jars have to be at LEAST 40 feet away, ya know? ) Regular ol' can coffee this morning, but still pretty good. p


Well that was the short version, mabey I will smoke another bowl and embelish the review a lil deeper.


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Well that was the short version, mabey I will smoke another bowl and embelish the review a lil deeper.


I forgot the link to my review. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285861-g-h-ennerdale-flake.html.

I should be on the afternoon thread, but what the hell, some basic PA in the 4Dot.


----------



## steinr1

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> My first bowl of Ennerdale Flake. I rubbed it out generously, packed it very carefully into the Country Gentleman given to me by Jim for that specific tobacco and headed to the garage bundled up. I got out a beer and plugged my phone into my garage stereo and streamed chapter one of Sherlock Holmes which lasted almost an hour. The top third of the bowl had a little difficulty with staying lit and getting good smoke output. Last two thirds were great. Smoked about 45 min. To me it was* like smoking an experianced prostitute.* She smelled of heavy beautiful perfume, she was gentle but took control of my senses. She never bit me, but I wouldn't have cared if she did! I was treated well and was completely satisfied when she was gone. The last 15 min of the story I just caressed the bowl and reflected on my encounter with this sultry mistress.


:lol: I've always said that this stuff is reminiscent of a French whore's boudoir. And I like it.

Been playing with our old fire engine and smoking Germain's Perique Mixture from a short clay (so I don't mess up any real pipe with anything greasy - new bought on my way in to the garage and stockinged leg shaped to amuse the boys). A really good tool for the job it was too. Don't know about availability in the US - but try this stuff. The tin aroma is unbelievable. Sweet VaPer heaven. Haven't smoked it in some time and it was long overdue.

A few beers poured down my neck afterwards. A fine day. Bloody cold, mind.


----------



## Habanolover

Some 2009 Escudo in my PUFF 2010 pipe. Was a very good smoke. The time has seemed to smooth out the edges of the tobacco just a bit but in a good way. I was a happy smoker.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Dipping my toe verrrrrrry carefully into the Rum Twist. After reading about twist strengths I decided I had best go half a cob at most. I cut off two thick coins, gave it a quick circular rub to produce a lil ball and poked em into the pipe. Yep this is certianly potent stuff. I gave it a fat rhetrohale and damn it woke my azz up! Like the rhetro on a heavy Ligero laced cigar whooo doggys! Well I can see the appeal and the rum flavor is nice. I might pick up a mini cob just for that for a quick smoke with punch!


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of P&S Marble Kake, in my British best bulldog yum


----------



## MarkC

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Dipping my toe verrrrrrry carefully into the Rum Twist. After reading about twist strengths I decided I had best go half a cob at most. I cut off two thick coins, gave it a quick circular rub to produce a lil ball and poked em into the pipe. Yep this is certianly potent stuff. I gave it a fat rhetrohale and damn it woke my azz up! Like the rhetro on a heavy Ligero laced cigar whooo doggys! Well I can see the appeal and the rum flavor is nice. I might pick up a mini cob just for that for a quick smoke with punch!


I am NOT a fan of heavy nicotine blends. But for Rum Twist, I'll take the chance...

Hamborger Veermaster in a Stanwell Legend No. 63, with a bowl of Meridian standing by in the Puff meer for dessert.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> My first bowl of Ennerdale Flake. I rubbed it out generously, packed it very carefully into the Country Gentleman given to me by Jim for that specific tobacco and headed to the garage bundled up. I got out a beer and plugged my phone into my garage stereo and streamed chapter one of Sherlock Holmes which lasted almost an hour. The top third of the bowl had a little difficulty with staying lit and getting good smoke output. Last two thirds were great. Smoked about 45 min. To me it was like smoking an experienced prostitute. She smelled of heavy beautiful perfume, she was gentle but took control of my senses. She never bit me, but I wouldn't have cared if she did! I was treated well and was completely satisfied when she was gone. The last 15 min of the story I just caressed the bowl and reflected on my encounter with this sultry mistress.


A very fine story, Scott!


Lady Nicotiana Smoke Ghost_ch23-t by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Pipe Dream Woman of Smoke_ch23-2a by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## steinr1

Going to brave the cold and sleet to finish off some odd rope tobacco to free a jar so I can use it for the very lovely Germain's Perique Mixture that I intend to smoke later. I could grow very used to that stuff.


----------



## steinr1

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Lady Nicotiana Smoke Ghost_ch23-t by GoerzDagor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pipe Dream Woman of Smoke_ch23-2a by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


I picture the Ennerdale Tart as being a lot less classy and a lot more brassy than these lovely fey images...


----------



## freestoke

Latakius Vituscan said:


> A very fine story, Scott!


Indeed it was!

*My Lady Nicotine,* by J.M. Barrie, first brought to my attention here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/303658-nice-pipe-story.html


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

steinr1 said:


> I picture the Ennerdale Tart as being a lot less classy and a lot more brassy than these lovely fey images...


Indeed! This is how they look at the beginning of the smoke. As one progresses half way down the bowl...off with the class and on with the brass! Good call, Robert!

McClelland's Yenidje Highlander in a Savinelli bulldog.


Savinelli Bulldog_1.18.2013 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Desertlifter

Enjoyed some C&D Balkan 081 in my Bjarne saucer.


----------



## DanR

Opening night in my dunny group 2. Almost done with this tin. Hate to see it go, it's been really tasty!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Smoking my first bowl of Luxury Twist in my Country Gentleman. After a couple draws the ghost of ennerdale disapeared.I'm gettin two prevelant notes, black licorice & good bourbon. I'm diggin this smoke, I folded and poked two circular flakes and its burning and drawing like a champ. I'm using the big dowel tamper Jim sent me and I realized why its better than my vector tamper tool. The metal tamper conducts heat thus robbing the burning coal of its fire. Whereas the dowel being wood is a natural insulator and does not affect the coal. The more I smoke this luxury the more I like it. It has a nice and unexpected rhetrohale punch, caught me off gaurd on a deep rhetro but that's great i like some sinus stimulation. Not biteing at all. I think I will seek out more of this to jar up next month this is a great stress relieving smoke, especially because it burns so well and I don't have to mess with it.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Opening night in my dunny group 2. Almost done with this tin. Hate to see it go, it's been really tasty!


I like that one a lot as well, judging by all the tins of it around here... :lol:

HV again tonight. Hard to grab something else when it's just sitting there in the jar with this "come hither" look on its flakes...


----------



## Mason16Filz

FM tonight after a long Monday of classes.


----------



## DanR

I've filled the 4dot with SG Balkan Flake tonight, another first for me thanks to the kind (and crazy) Dr. Plume. I let this sit out to dry for about an hour and it's smoking great. I may have to get more of this in the future.


----------



## Mason16Filz

> FM tonight after a long Monday of classes.


Not one...but make that two bowls of FM. Favorite English and I find it mildly sweet. ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first bowl of Old Dark Fired, courtesy of Mike (mikebjrtx). Won't be my last.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Bayou Morning Flake in Country Gentleman. I am really falling in love with this country gente. It has a nice deep bowl and open stem. Anyway this is my first bowl of BMF and I dig it, mellow smooth minimal bite tobaccoey! Just a good smoke, added to list of what to buy.


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster in a Radice Silk Cut Bent Dublin


----------



## Krizzose

Krizzose said:


> MacB Club Blend with a little bit of Bowell's Chocolate Cream between each coin


Wow....that was an unfortunate typo.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Krizzose said:


> Wow....that was an unfortunate typo.


Is that an ExLax brand tobaccy?


----------



## Mason16Filz

FM in my full bent. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Bayou Morning Flake in Country Gentleman. I am really falling in love with this country gente. It has a nice deep bowl and open stem. Anyway this is my first bowl of BMF and I dig it, mellow smooth minimal bite tobaccoey! Just a good smoke, added to list of what to buy.


Yeah, that BMF is a winner in my book. :tu Fairly stout, too!

Just finished a long smoke with FVF in the Savinelli. A good size pipe, it lasted 1:40, a long time for me but I really enjoyed it! p


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

I read a fair share of Twain this evening, and it put me in a somewhat sentimental mood. I realize that phrase may sound odd coming from a guy who is just 25years old, but I've been told that I'm an "old soul." In any case, I'm ending my evening with a bowl of "Night Cap" and am feeling thankful to be taking part in a life style shared by many of the great men that have come before me (many of which can be found on this forum). Good evening to you all.

Mycroft


----------



## MarkC

Krizzose said:


> Wow....that was an unfortunate typo.


Oh. A typo. Okay, but just in case, if you ever buy anything from me, I don't take cash!

HV again for me.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Now I find this thread. Just finishing C&D Bow-legged Bear in an MM cob. I've been looking unsuccessfully (in all the wrong places) for a night time smoke.

I want something very mild, yet still complex, with a very pleasant room note.

Finally placed an order this afternoon, so would like your opinion of my choices and any recommendations. For night, I selected (no particular order, except Stok Bullseye #1 ):
Full Virginia Flake
Ennerdale 50g
Frog Morton's Cellar
Golden Sliced
Frog Morton on the Town
Luxury Bullseye Flake

Thank you!


----------



## laloin

bowl of LNF in my no named bend Dublin. that was the fastest 2 ounces I went thou LOL


----------



## steinr1

I've been at the Germain's Perique Mixture all day in a straight Jima (as opposed to a bent one I just - finally - got; still to be cleaned before use). Just as Virginia/Perique should be; sweet, fragrant and spicy. This blend used to knock my socks off as regards nicotine, but I seem to have raised the bar on that front. I bought a tin at Davidoff's in St. James while stocking up on a few things as I hadn't smoke this in probably over a year. I am glad I did.

More of same to come. A restock is probably in order.


----------



## Salty

Krizzose said:


> MacB Club Blend with a little bit of Bowell's Chocolate Cream between each coin


Firstly, well done man on the Club Blend! Top notch. Secondly, I am not familiar with the Bowell's blend, but I believe that Mackenzie Bowell was a British gentleman who became the fifth Prime Minister of Canadia. I have no doubt that he smoked a pipe and that this blend is his namesake. Cheers, and happy piping sir.p

Heartily yours,
Salty

Also, Thank you for the oriental thread. I bookmarked it.

AK in the Sav. Nice.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Takin this one slow and easy, MAN SMOKE! Sipping on the Jacknife Plug for the first time. This is deffinatly a jumberjacks dream! It's like having well whisky and a huge las vegas buffet steak. It ain't no fine dining gourmet smoke, this is the smoke that curls your toes! Don't get me wrong its not bad or nasty, its bold, in your face satisfaction and not for the weak.


----------



## laloin

had a bowl of 2 year old LTF in my GBD Tap Canuck. 2 years of age has mellowed LTF out quite a bit. The smell is crackin good


----------



## Krizzose

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Is that an ExLax brand tobaccy?


It's their best blend, IMHO.


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Takin this one slow and easy, MAN SMOKE! Sipping on the Jacknife Plug for the first time. This is deffinatly a jumberjacks dream! It's like having well whisky and a huge las vegas buffet steak. It ain't no fine dining gourmet smoke, this is the smoke that curls your toes! Don't get me wrong its not bad or nasty, its bold, in your face satisfaction and not for the weak.


Glad you like it, Scott! Definitely sticks to your ribs. :tu I have a little Erinmore Flake drying -- doesn't need too much, but a little is good -- to follow this RY. A good morning for smoking! p Er...afternoon...uh :ask: EVENING! :yo:


----------



## Mason16Filz

FM tonight for my drive home from night class ipe:

Its a good way to mellow out a long day of classes.


----------



## freestoke

laloin said:


> had a bowl of 2 year old LTF in my GBD Tap Canuck. 2 years of age has mellowed LTF out quite a bit. The smell is crackin good


I've got some LTF that's something like that age. Just opened the jar the other day for a trade and still haven't smoked any of it. I'm afraid of it! I get a chemical reaction of some sort, which is too bad, because I really like it! out: Really ought to give it a burn tomorrow, to see if a couple of years have taken the edge off it for me. Right now, it's some Erinmore Flake in the Diplomat.


----------



## MarkC

I don't think I'll ever get the hang of cigar smoking. It's my 'Friday night', so I picked one out of the cooler, sat down, cut the end, noticed the Hamborger Veermaster...


Guess I should put this stick back in the cooler before it dries out.


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> I don't think I'll ever get the hang of cigar smoking. It's my 'Friday night', so I picked one out of the cooler, sat down, cut the end, noticed the Hamborger Veermaster...
> 
> Guess I should put this stick back in the cooler before it dries out.


I'm not quite there yet, as I usually get about 1/4 of the way in before I realize I'd rather be smoking Royal Yacht, KK or 1792. Still, I had a 601 Serie Green Habano Oscuro robusto last night that really hit the spot - that one pretty much got nubbed. But that usually is not the case these days.

What do I do with this 120-quart cooler?


----------



## steinr1

A bit of leftover Germain's Perique Mixture in a straight Jima (the bent still awaiting cleaning...).

Then some Louisiana Flake in the ancient Barling to reflect on the virtues of high quality tobacco, old, well matured briar and highly skilled pipe-making craftmanship.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm not quite there yet, as I usually get about 1/4 of the way in before I realize I'd rather be smoking Royal Yacht, KK or 1792. Still, I had a 601 Serie Green Habano Oscuro robusto last night that really hit the spot - that one pretty much got nubbed. But that usually is not the case these days.
> 
> What do I do with this 120-quart cooler?


I can use another...


----------



## Salty

Old Gowrie in my little Tsuge tonight. Kentucky/Va/Per. How could it get better! Happy Friday gents.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Smoking a layer cake of my _new_ Stoks Lux Bulleyes Flake in the middle of C&D Old Joe Kranz, in my _new_ Sovereign by Orlik.

Paired with a nice vintage ruby Port, Smith Woodhouse 2000.


----------



## ChakaRaka

mikebjrtx's "Paper Plate Mixture" in a Great Dane Spool cob... Still trying to put a finger on what the heck this is. Mellow and tasty...bottom half sure tastes like burley.

:hmm:


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> I can use another...


Come and get it...

:biggrin:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Rainer Golden Long Flake in cob

Ehh not really my flavor profile. Not bad, just not me. Good thing about the sampler, I am really finding what I do and don't care for and that is what it is all about! I'll smoke it in something else and see if it changes at all, probably not but I gotta give it a fair shot.


----------



## steinr1

Salty said:


> *Old Gowrie* in my little Tsuge tonight. Kentucky/Va/Per. How could it get better! Happy Friday gents.


A tobacco that doesn't seem to get much of a mention. Splendid stuff.


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> A tobacco that doesn't seem to get much of a mention. Splendid stuff.


Splendid indeed  I've been enjoying its brother, Marlin Flake, today. Just fantastic


----------



## TTecheTTe

Smoking my umpteenth bowl of Lady FMOTT in my new Sovereign. Yes, it is so good and ladylike that I'm renaming it. Cracked my first tin this afternoon for a sample, and just can't stop. It is smoking great, too! 

Purchased this for my bedtime bowls, and it is par excellance!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Somethin BEEFY, STRONG, MANLY! I don't remember, opened the jar of high N samples and pulled this baggie out. Mmm smoke good... Mmm.


----------



## TTecheTTe

2nd bowl of Kendall Broken Scotch Cake, paired with Smith Woodhouse 2000 a very fine vintage ruby port.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Lady FMOTT; this is one sublime smoke and so perfect for night time. Popped a tin of SGSL for the am.


----------



## DanR

I'm trying to polish off the last bits of my Reiner Long Golden Flake tonight. I love this stuff!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

A lil after dinner smoke. Captain Black in my Gatlin Burlier bent billiard. Man this pipe smokes nice.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Had another 601 Serie Green Habano Oscuro tonight, and just as I was heading back in I noticed the half bowl of Royal Yacht I had left unfinished this afternoon, still sitting in the '50s Dr. Grabow Royal Duke. As good as the cigar was, the Royal Yacht was just a tad better. 

I'm so grateful for pipes... p


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

3Oaks Syrian in a Tinsky poker.


DJ_Mark Tinsky Poker by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## DanR

SPC Plum Pudding in my granddad's Stanwell. I smoked a Los Blancos Nine stogie earlier today (thanks Gadzila) as I performed a deep cleaning and polishing on all my pipes. They look almost too good to smoke now, almost...


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Set sail tonight, first voyage on the Royal Yacht! Smoking it in my Gatlin Burlier bent billiard. I'm diggin the nice thick rich smoke with a bit of pepperyness no bite at all. Very smooth. The GB has a deep narrow bowl so its should be good for a decent length smoke. Deffinatly gettin some N here.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing up a bowl of HOTW from this morning.


----------



## Mante

4 bowls of EMP today & I must say I'm starting appreciate this blend very much.


----------



## freestoke

Tashaz said:


> 4 bowls of EMP today & I must say I'm starting appreciate this blend very much.


Good evening, Warren! (Or morning here locally. :smile I always liked the tin art on those old Dunhills, especially Ye Olde Sign.










Still nice, but I miss the royal charter writing at the top with the royal seal. I could be wrong, but I seem to remember the royal charter printed on the Smithfield ham bags when I was a kid. They don't make Smithfield ham anymore, at least not for sale on the open market; you have to pay a pig farmer to raise a pig the "old way". When the meat industry paid to have the laws changed in 1966, the Queen removed the royal charter, and for good reason. It might have come in the same bag, but it wasn't Smithfield ham.

Having some Royal Yacht sans royal seal, but I still like the tin art -- just not as much as before. p


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

3Oaks Syrian in a 1920's Fribourg & Treyer billiard. This huge and lovely pipe was a gift from Neill Archer Roan when he stopped by for dinner and a couple of bowls. When Neill was in Bellingham last week visiting Richard Friedman (YachtExplorer), he asked Richard to refurbish this pipe, and what a job he did! I am still overwhelmed by this over-the-top generous gift! Pipe pals rock!


Neill Archer Roan_DJ Bassett_P1050406 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Fribourg & Treyer_3438 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


F&T Logo_3464 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## ProbateGeek

That's very good news, DJ. We here on puff.com were all starting to wonder when you'd EVER get yourself a decent pipe.

Hmmph...

(it's indeed another beauty)


----------



## TTecheTTe

That F&T is some pipe; lucky you! Smoking FMOTT in my Royal Sovereign.


----------



## Mante

Bobs Chocolate Flake on arrival home this eve. Mmmmmm, that took the edge off a frustrating day. :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> That's very good news, DJ. We here on puff.com were all starting to wonder when you'd EVER get yourself a decent pipe.
> 
> Hmmph...
> 
> (it's indeed another beauty)


Damn straight, Terry! And now that he has a smokable instrument, maybe he could send those other junky ones to us, like Robert did with the "horrible pipe", so we could scrawl jokes on the bowls and take pictures of ourselves trying to gag down the smoke from them, before we pass them along to the next victims. (I might keep mine as a souvenir, if that's okay.)

And ya know, Latakius. You gotta find yerself a better pad, man, and stop eatin' all that junk food. :tsk:


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Damn straight, Terry! And now that he has a smokable instrument, maybe he could send those other junky ones to us, like Robert did with the "horrible pipe", so we could scrawl jokes on the bowls and take pictures of ourselves trying to gag down the smoke from them, before we pass them along to the next victims. (I might keep mine as a souvenir, if that's okay.)
> 
> And ya know, Latakius. You gotta find yerself a better pad, man, and stop eatin' all that junk food. :tsk:


And for God's sake, get a haircut - it's touching your ears!


----------



## steinr1

Latakius Vituscan said:


> 3Oaks Syrian in a 1920's Fribourg & Treyer billiard. This huge and lovely pipe was a gift from Neill Archer Roan when he stopped by for dinner and a couple of bowls. When Neill was in Bellingham last week visiting Richard Friedman (YachtExplorer), he asked Richard to refurbish this pipe, and what a job he did! I am still overwhelmed by this over-the-top generous gift! Pipe pals rock!
> 
> 
> Neill Archer Roan_DJ Bassett_P1050406 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fribourg & Treyer_3438 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> F&T Logo_3464 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Fine looking pipe once again. Straight Billiard. Can't fault that. But what's now driving me mad is the identity of the bottle in the first picture. I'm sure I recognise the label but can't quite place it yet. HELP!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

ProbateGeek said:


> That's very good news, DJ. We here on puff.com were all starting to wonder when you'd EVER get yourself a decent pipe.
> 
> Hmmph...
> 
> (it's indeed another beauty)


Over the past few months, Terry, I picked up the message from the puff.com folks and knew I just had to do something about that!

Thanks!



TTecheTTe said:


> That F&T is some pipe; lucky you! Smoking FMOTT in my Royal Sovereign.


Lucky indeed, Mari, thanks!



freestoke said:


> Damn straight, Terry! And now that he has a smokable instrument, maybe he could send those other junky ones to us, like Robert did with the "horrible pipe", so we could scrawl jokes on the bowls and take pictures of ourselves trying to gag down the smoke from them, before we pass them along to the next victims. (I might keep mine as a souvenir, if that's okay.)
> 
> And ya know, Latakius. You gotta find yerself a better pad, man, and stop eatin' all that junk food. :tsk:


It wasn't but just an hour ago, Jim, that I threw all those junky pipes in the chipper to use for smoking a couple of elk roasts. Wish I'd known you could use them for the _Horrible-Pipes-of-the-Year_ pass. Had to pick up the food at the last minute and that's all I could find in the WalMart dumpster.



Desertlifter said:


> And for God's sake, get a haircut - it's touching your ears!


Ha! Gotchya, Brian! It's a wig!



steinr1 said:


> Fine looking pipe once again. Straight Billiard. Can't fault that. But what's now driving me mad is the identity of the bottle in the first picture. I'm sure I recognise the label but can't quite place it yet. HELP!


Thanks, Jim!


Chateau Ste Michelle Cab Sav by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## TTecheTTe

Latakius Vituscan said:


> ...all I could find in the WalMart dumpster.funny!
> ...Ha! Gotchya, Brian! It's a wig! too funny!


Long day at the doctor and finally settled in my Lady FMOTT. That cab looked so good, with my second bowl I decided to reward myself with a glass of vintage port, Smith Woodhouse 2000. Ahhhh


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Long day at the doctor and finally settled in my Lady FMOTT. That cab looked so good, with my second bowl I decided to reward myself with a glass of vintage port, Smith Woodhouse 2000. Ahhhh


I'm going to have to open up my own tin of "Lady From Morton" if you keep this up, Mari. Plus maybe pick up a bottle of port - it's been a while.

I trust you set the doctor straight...


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm going to have to open up my own tin of "Lady From Morton" if you keep this up, Mari. Plus maybe pick up a bottle of port - it's been a while.
> 
> I trust you set the doctor straight...


I'll pass the petition for the name change for you to sign; thanks for your support! Smoking Lady FMOTT as we speak, my first bowl of the evening.


----------



## Salty

I just got home and opened a bottle of Victory Helios Ale. I was in no way prepared to the explosion of beer that followed, as I was lost in thought. My kitchen is soaked, and I had to change clothes. But, ya know what? I don't care because I still have half a bottle left, and I have a lovely bowl of Irish Flake burning in my Sav. I couldn't be happier. Cheers.

Salty


----------



## TTecheTTe

Salty said:


> I just got home and opened a bottle of Victory Helios Ale. I was in no way prepared to the explosion of beer that followed, as I was lost in thought. My kitchen is soaked, and I had to change clothes. But, ya know what? I don't care because I still have half a bottle left, and I have a lovely bowl of Irish Flake burning in my Sav. I couldn't be happier. Cheers.
> 
> Salty


Ahh, the "bottle half full" optimism...I'm treating myself to a little port with my first bowl of Ennerdale.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hey, Salty. No worries - it's good for your hair.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Salty. No worries - it's good for your hair.


"Appropriately feminine;" does that mean it tastes like hand lotion? :ask:


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Ahh, the "bottle half full" optimism...I'm treating myself to a little port with my first bowl of Ennerdale.


Sorry, but I can't put those two together. How's the _melange_?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> "Appropriately feminine;" does that mean it tastes like hand lotion? :ask:


Scented hand lotion, maybe.


----------



## Scott W.

Early today I had some Erinmore flake in my Wiebe blowfish. Tonight I had some Navy Mixture in my Nording freehand and now finishing with some Condor ready rubbed in a MM Cob


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry, but I can't put those two together. How's the _melange_?


The "perfume" slightly subdues the vintage port on the first sip, then I get the full flavors with a second sip. As it is a ruby port, and not a tawny, the combination is good especially as the port washes down the perfume with the first sip! Fortunately, it is only slightly subdued in the process....


----------



## TTecheTTe

A final bowl of Ennerdale...what shall I have next?


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

A fine IPSD evening in the Raven's Grove Smoker's Den with the ghosts of IPSD boys of old...


Exterior_Interior_Night_P1050368 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


The Arcadians_ch12-1a by GoerzDagor, on Flickr

Grab a bottle of port, Mari, and come on up to the upper left hand corner of the USA map and smoke a bowl with us!

Tonight it's GL Pease Samarra in a Peterson's Mark Twain.


DJ_Pete_Mark Twain_Rusticated_11.11.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## nikonnut

In the spirit of IPSD I started with a bowl of Irish Flake and followed it with a dose of ODF. A good evening indeed


----------



## Desertlifter

TTecheTTe said:


> A final bowl of Ennerdale...what shall I have next?


More Ennerdale, of course - with a nice cream sherry, I would think.

Lacking that, what do you have?

Serious level 3 butt-kicking head cold here, so I'm nic-free since Friday. Thinking a nice VaPer in the morning is warranted.

Hello Anni-kake...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Desertlifter said:


> More Ennerdale, of course - with a nice cream sherry, I would think.
> 
> Lacking that, what do you have?..


No sherry, so I had water with Bow-Legged Bear.

Be well!


----------



## TTecheTTe

That would be a hoot! Great company, great smokes and a great read in that fantastic den! What else would one need? Oh, yes, I'll bring the great port! Cheers!


----------



## mikebjrtx

Had two bowls of Irish oak and two bowls of stonehaven. Made the four hour drive enjoyable. Most I've smoked in a while, but today was the day for it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mari, swing by and pick me up on your way to Sequim.

Wait. DJ? Is that a detached smoking room I see, with the lights on inside and all nice and cozy like, ready for a smoke or two?



Where are my car keys...

p


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari, swing by and pick me up...


I'll first need to confirm if the invitation to that sweet Den was extended to you...ipe:
I'm bringing a nice vintage ruby port (hence the invite!) Smith Woodhouse 2000, what about you?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> I'll first need to confirm if the invitation to that sweet Den was extended to you...ipe:
> I'm bringing a nice vintage ruby port (hence the invite!) Smith Woodhouse 2000, what about you?


Ah ha! I shall bring the Pink Pipe of Death!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/321177-horrid-pipes-smokes-having-smoked-moves-2.html


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

TTecheTTe said:


> That would be a hoot! Great company, great smokes and a great read in that fantastic den! What else would one need? Oh, yes, I'll bring the great port! Cheers!





ProbateGeek said:


> Mari, swing by and pick me up on your way to Sequim.
> 
> Wait. DJ? Is that a detached smoking room I see, with the lights on inside and all nice and cozy like, ready for a smoke or two?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are my car keys...
> 
> p


I detect a rendezvous in the making!


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> I'll first need to confirm if the invitation to that sweet Den was extended to you...ipe:


Yes, of course. I don't have an engraved plaque or anything, but... how's this?



Latakius Vituscan said:


> Come on up to Sequim for a few bowls, Terry! We'll step into the Raven's Grove Pipe Smoke's Den and smoke till we can't see across the room!


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Yes, of course. I don't have an engraved plaque or anything, but... how's this?


Oh, you can read! I thought you just loooked at the pictures...


----------



## steinr1

Brown Bogie Rum. 

I need to work through a load of jars of various stuff - all good, just a lot of it - before I can open the Tree Mixture. Discipline...


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Oh, you can read! I thought you just loooked at the pictures...


Oooh. Someone might need a little more Ennerdale Flake this afternoon to help recover the zeal of her ever-bubbly femininity...


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Oooh. Someone might need a little more Ennerdale Flake this afternoon to help recover the zeal of her ever-bubbly femininity...


More like some more Bear to sustain my persistant petulant childishness... :tease:


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> More like some more Bear to sustain my persistant petulant childishness... :tease:


Hmmmm. I just found out that they say the Bow-Legged Bear is strong. Sounds enticing - wanna do a Royal Yacht/BLB swap?


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmm. I just found out that they say the Bow-Legged Bear is strong. Sounds enticing - wanna do a Royal Yacht/BLB swap?


YES! Will definately take that RY as I forgot to order it, again, yesterday.

I have 2oz tins dated about the first of 11/2012 which I've had cellared one month; smoking great for my noob palate, and can't wait to see what it does with at least a year of age.

I'll pack it up and try to get it in the mail tomorrow (can't drive today), but by Sat at latest. Have you smoked Stok Lux Bullseye Flake, Mac Baren Vir #1 or C&D Old Joe Kranz?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> YES! Will definately take that RY as I forgot to order it, again, yesterday.
> 
> I have 2oz tins dated about the first of 11/2012 which I've had cellared one month; smoking great for my noob palate, and can't wait to see what it does with at least a year of age.
> 
> I'll pack it up and try to get it in the mail tomorrow (can't drive today), but by Sat at latest. Have you smoked Stok Lux Bullseye Flake, Mac Baren Vir #1 or C&D Old Joe Kranz?


I will get your tin of The Royal Yacht out in tomorrow's mail. I believe it was a Dec '12 purchase, but RY is always smokable. LBF and the MacBaren both are extremely hazardous to my tongue (it's a pH thing) and I've not yet tried the Old Joe Krantz. Are you thinking of tag-alongs? Cause I'm sure I have something sweet for you in my bookshelf of jars somewhere...


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> I will get your tin of The Royal Yacht out in tomorrow's mail. I believe it was a Dec '12 purchase, but RY is always smokable. LBF and the MacBaren both are extremely hazardous to my tongue (it's a pH thing) and I've not yet tried the Old Joe Krantz. Are you thinking of tag-alongs? Cause I'm sure I have something sweet for you in my bookshelf of jars somewhere...


PM addy. Yes, I was going to let some bulk samples hitchhike, so OJK will be be riding shotgun.

I know you smoke Lady FMOTT, but what about in the Cellar? I need to open that tin anyway since I forgot to yesterday. How about some Kendall Broken Scotch Cake? I did find it a little bitey, but hopefully that was reflective of a freshly opened tin. I'm sure you smoke Escudo. I know, 1792 and some Ennerdale... 

BTW, perfect timing as I'm on my last few bowls of my first tin of BLB and had to go down(stairs) to the cellar to get another. I also lied; they're dated 11/30/12.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Haha, after the posts all in here, I get to make the first "real" post tonight! Lighting up a bowl of FM Cellar in the cob; might risk a bowl in my "Ennerdale Briar."


----------



## Hambone1

Breaking In a new Nording with some five brothers that I purchased from yellowv.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I'd like to try a sample of the Bow Legged Bear, If you would like to try Penzance, Stonehaven, Old Dark Fired, Hal O The Wynd or Tambo let me know and we can trade samples.


----------



## Salty

FVF in the Sav Dublin. Speaking of FVF, where is the Mad Professor? I miss his posts. :-| I love this stuff, which is good because I have quite a few jars in the linen closet...er, I mean tobacco cellar.

Candidly yours,
Salty


----------



## Desertlifter

TTecheTTe said:


> Haha, after the posts all in here, I get to make the first "real" post tonight! Lighting up a bowl of FM Cellar in the cob; might risk a bowl in my "Ennerdale Briar."


Not much luck for my palate with my beloved Lakelands and Latakia blends. On the other hand, an Ennerdale ghosted pipe with a bowl of burley or VaBur is quite lovely, IMO.


----------



## TTecheTTe

My final bowl of McC FM's Cellar in my MM Diplomat Apple. I've decided to switch to something a little more ladylike, my "Lady FMOTT." I think these two are perfect companions, finding the former more masculine and the latter more feminine. I think Cellar should escort FMOTT to the Opera.



Desertlifter said:


> Not much luck for my palate with my beloved Lakelands and Latakia blends. On the other hand, an Ennerdale ghosted pipe with a bowl of burley or VaBur is quite lovely, IMO.


That it is, as I have learned today! I popped my first tin of Ennerdale early yesterday, and loved its strong fragrance. I just didn't think about my pipe as I loaded it that evening, and realized my error with my first bowl this morning as The Bear did not care for it!

I've been smoking a straight Va, Mac Baren Vir #1 , all day hoping to "clear" my pipe. The first bowl was compatible, which was nice, and my last bowls were very lovely indeed. On your suggestion, tomorrow I will smoke C&D Old Joe Kranz, a VaBur which is mostly Burley if I recall correctly. I think my first briar may be my first dedicated pipe - "Ennerdale's Ghost" for my VaBur's.


----------



## TTecheTTe

mikebjrtx said:


> I'd like to try a sample of the Bow Legged Bear, If you would like to try Penzance, Stonehaven, Old Dark Fired, Hal O The Wynd or Tambo let me know and we can trade samples.


I assume this was directed to the general population. I have BLB and will trade for Tambo!


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmm. I just found out that they say the Bow-Legged Bear is strong. Sounds enticing - wanna do a Royal Yacht/BLB swap?


BTW, my response was rapid and resounding only because I ordered more yesterday. As much as I want the RY, I would have thought long and hard about giving up one of my four little Bears!


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> I think my first briar may be my first dedicated pipe - "Ennerdale's Ghost" for my VaBur's.


The ghost of even Ennerdale will eventually fade if it hasn't been used for this blend for too long. The only pipe I've ever had which was irredeemable is an estate meerschaum which came with a strong ghost I could not exorcise whatever I did. Reamed back to clean stone, alcohol and salt treated, baked overnight in a low oven and smoked to hell. Nothing shifted it. When I first got hold of some Ennerdale I recognised the smell as the same as the pipe's. It's been dedicated to that blend ever since. Luckily it is well suited to that blend (as the previous owner clearly also thought) and I'm a happy man.

As a side note, you're clearly wanting to try a lot of new tobaccos and I'd recommend a type of pipe that is better IM(not so)HO than even a cob. "the pipe", Venturi and THE SMOKE are brands of "plastic" pipes all made by TarGuard in the 1960-1980s. They are great for tasting new blends as they can be completely cleaned by washing (including in dishwashers) until there is no trace of the previous use. The way they are used (very loose packed tobacco) tends to accentuate the flavours as well. As an added bonus, they come in a variety of garish colours so you can colour coordinate according to mood or outfit. I've got a moderate collection of these and never need to clash with my pipe. They are quite inexpensive (for the common shapes and colours) and common on eBay. Have a look at http://www.thepipe.info/ Home of the Uber-nerd collector of these types (not me...)

Below are from top to bottom:

"the pipe" bent Billiard in Hippy Camo
Venturi bent Billiard in green
THE SMOKE (forget the shape name) in red

View attachment 75422


----------



## TTecheTTe

(Quick, reply before he edits again...)


steinr1 said:


> The ghost of even Ennerdale will eventually fade if it hasn't been used for this blend for too long. Just two bowls.
> 
> When I first got hold of some Ennerdale I recognised the smell as the same as the pipe's. It's been dedicated to that blend ever since. Luckily it is well suited to that blend (as the previous owner clearly also thought) and I'm a happy man. Funny! After quite a few bowls of Va, the "Full Ennerdale" has subsided and the ghost is now quite nice with it.
> 
> ...try a lot of new tobaccos and I'd recommend a type of pipe that is better IM(not so)HO than even a cob. "the pipe", Venturi and THE SMOKE are brands of "plastic" pipes all made by TarGuard in the 1960-1980s. They are great for tasting new blends as they can be completely cleaned by washing (including in dishwashers) until there is no trace of the previous use. The way they are used (very loose packed tobacco) tends to accentuate the flavours as well. Thanks, this is perfect. Although the cobs are resistent to ghosting, they do, and I was anticipating having "a collection" of new cobs just for testing new baccys. There was pipe on ebay that I was looking at, but upon researching it I found that in certain years they were made of a composite and not briar and therefore smoked very hot. I now wonder if this type of would have the same properties, which would make it a useful pipe.
> 
> As an added bonus, they come in a variety of garish colours so you can colour coordinate according to mood or outfit. I've got a moderate collection of these and never need to clash with my pipe. Finally, someone gets me! See, "he shall not be named?" And I should be happy simply having something a _little feminine._


Smoking a little Lady FMOTT in my MM Diplomat Apple. Hmm, its 5:18am, but I haven't been to bed as a migraine prevents me from sleeping, so should I still be in the night lounge, or should I have moved to the morning lounge? Where's the sticky with the forum rules on that?


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> (Quick, reply before he edits again...)
> 
> Smoking a little Lady FMOTT in my MM Diplomat Apple. Hmm, its 5:18am, but I haven't been to bed as a migraine prevents me from sleeping, so should I still be in the night lounge, or should I have moved to the morning lounge? Where's the sticky with the forum rules on that?


It's always morning someplace, Mari. I'm still working on this big Falcon of PA/FB from the morning thread that I lit a few minutes ago, but I have bigger plans -- Happy Bogie coins are drying on the paper plate. eep:


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> It's always morning someplace, Mari. I'm still working on this big Falcon of PA/FB from the morning thread that I lit a few minutes ago, but I have bigger plans -- Happy Bogie coins are drying on the paper plate. eep:


:lolat: Yeah, I've used that one before! Bogie? I have Stoks Lux Bullseye drying, my first change and I love them!


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> :lolat: Yeah, I've used that one before! *Bogie?* I have Stoks Lux Bullseye drying, my first change and I love them!


Brown Bogie, aka Happy Bogie, is to LBF as Mike Tyson is to Pee Wee Herman. Grand stuff. :tu










plus


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Brown Bogie, aka Happy Bogie, is to LBF as Mike Tyson is to Pee Wee Herman. Grand stuff. :tu


...and Black Bogie, Black Bogie Aromatic (+ Lakeland), Brown Bogie Rum, Brown Bogie Aromatic, Black XXX - double thickness rope (all by GH) and Black XX Roll Twist - very similar to XXX (by SG). Not to mention the various flavours of Pig-tails which are more for chewing but can be smoked.

The black variants are smoother in my opinion. The pig-tails are quite rough. I'm favouring Black Bogie Aromatic over the others. They are all quite "stout". Strong flavour and high in nicotine. Some use them simply cut into coins, some rub the coins out. I choose to rub.

All look like cat turds laid by a fastidious cat.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Some use them simply cut into coins, some rub the coins out. I choose to rub.
> 
> All look like cat turds laid by a fastidious cat.


I rub out the coins after they've dried a bit, usually mixing them with some PA for a better burn. This morning, it's going to have to be Royal Yacht as the ballast tobacco, since my PA jar is empty and I don't feel like walking the required 50 feet to fill it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mari will be getting a taste of rope soon enough, as well as some Royal Yacht and a few others - I have no doubt she will revel in them. Samples going out Monday.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Brown Bogie, aka Happy Bogie, is to LBF as Mike Tyson is to Pee Wee Herman. Grand stuff. :tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus


The attached "IKEA" instructions was greatly appreciated; I no longer fear The Rope!



steinr1 said:


> ...and Black Bogie, Black Bogie Aromatic (+ Lakeland), Brown Bogie Rum, Brown Bogie Aromatic, Black XXX - double thickness rope (all by GH) and Black XX Roll Twist - very similar to XXX (by SG). Not to mention the various flavours of Pig-tails which are more for chewing but can be smoked.
> 
> The black variants are smoother in my opinion...all quite "stout"...Strong flavour and high in nicotine. Some use them simply cut into coins, some rub the coins out. I choose to rub.
> 
> All look like cat turds laid by a fastidious cat.


Excellent suggestions and advise! I had found Tambolaka, but it is not available from smokingpipes.com from where I have obtained most of my baccys. I was also looking at the Black XX, so am pleased to learn that I was directing myself along the right line. Now how do I choose? I love all of my GH & SG baccys; I only know it will not be Bogie as I have sufficient essence, already.

I did fear I might be "too young" for the (perceived) challenge of the rope, but with the knowlegde of the proper implement (mama won't let me touch knives, much less butcher knives  ) and the proper technique of little coins (coins I know), I do feel I'm ready and am now very much looking forward to this!



ProbateGeek said:


> Mari will be getting a taste of rope soon enough, as well as some Royal Yacht and a few others - I have no doubt she will revel in them. Samples going out Monday.


I hope it's a little cat turd, so that I can play with it! You know how much I like "my turd." Uh oh, sounds like you may be overloading the car with hitchhikers...guess I just should have sent mine w/o asking who can ride along...


----------



## Salty

I have been slicing my Brown Bogie into thin coins and rubbing it out. I don't let it dry too much. I prefer it a little moist. Really, Really nice stuff. Mari, you should go for it. Ropes are not as much trouble as some people think they are. A paper plate, and a knife are what I use to cut it up. It is sooo strong, but sooo good. Retrohaling this stuff reminds you that you are alive! Ha:madgrin:

And now for something completely different...

My beloved Erinmore in my beloved 4 dot

Aberrantly yours,
Salty


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> I have been slicing my Brown Bogie into thin coins and rubbing it out. I don't let it dry too much. I prefer it a little moist. Really, Really nice stuff. Mari, you should go for it. Ropes are not as much trouble as some people think they are. A paper plate, and a knife are what I use to cut it up. It is sooo strong, but sooo good. Retrohaling this stuff reminds you that you are alive! Ha:madgrin:
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> 
> My beloved Erinmore in my beloved 4 dot
> 
> Aberrantly yours,
> Salty


I will be sending Mari D'Anne some Happy Brown Bogie.










She will savor and relish it, and immediately get a severe case of TAD over it. Which is good, because I cannot spare much. :smoke2:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Salty said:


> I have been slicing my Brown Bogie into thin coins and rubbing it out. I don't let it dry too much. I prefer it a little moist. Really, Really nice stuff. Mari, you should go for it. Ropes are not as much trouble as some people think they are. A paper plate, and a knife are what I use to cut it up. It is sooo strong, but sooo good. Retrohaling this stuff reminds you that you are alive!


After receiving the IKEA instructions, I have no fear of the rope! After my initial experience with flake, I was a little concerned about ropes. (They did confuse me at first, and the directions I did find were very complex!) However, as I can't be trusted with anything sharp with a migraine, I will use a guillotine cigar cutter as directed. Ahh, love the retrohale...



ProbateGeek said:


> I will be sending Mari D'Anne some Happy Brown Bogie...She will savor and relish it, and immediately get a severe case of TAD over it. Which is good, because I cannot spare much. :smoke2:


Gee, thanks Terry. :bitchslap: Fortunately, I can "stuff in my (Ennerdale Ghost) pipe and smoke it."


----------



## OnePyroTec

First time for me seeing this stuff. At first glance it reminded me of some old Kentucky twists I was given years ago. Smoking Pipes says it can be used as plug chew also, my question is, have you tried it as plug?


----------



## TTecheTTe

Welcome Fred @Phred, so happy you found the lounges!

I'm smoking a cigar (hey, Terry smoked them here) from one of my bundles that I received today and wanted to test before I sent it on a trade, as it is my first Oliva Flor de Olivia Gold. Good thing, so I can warn the recipient, as I would not have another if this was my first FdO! This baby is way too young and over-humidified, and the first third was so harsh I was compelled to pair it with some of my fine vintage port. It did improve some in the second, and as I'm hitting the final it has gotten much better and is smoking more like an FdO.


----------



## TTecheTTe

After I finish this post, I'm loadin' and smokin' my first of many bowls tonight FM's Cellar; eat your heart out, Terry!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Late this afternoon a wet and windy front hit the Olympic Peninsula. The water between here and Victoria, B.C. Canada has turned white. A perfect evening for a bowl of GL Pease Samarra in a Caminetto.


Caminetto2 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr

Tomorrow morning, Magdalena (wife), Maxwell Evarts Perkins (16 year-old whippet), Senator K. Thorvaldson (9 year-old whippet), Eddie (1 year-old Mexican Wire) and I are heading to LaPush (on the West coast of Washington) to spend the night in a cabin with a fireplace and watch the 30' waves roar in. You Puffers have been an inspiration to me and have initiated an internal envelope-expansion here. Don't think I have any CatTurd or GrizScat smoke, but will take GL Pease Jackknife Plug and a REALLY sharp knife. Hope there's a sewing kit as well as a shower cap in the cabin in case of an OOPS!


DJ_Senator_Magda_Eddie_Max_1373_e by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## mikebjrtx

OnePyroTec said:


> First time for me seeing this stuff. At first glance it reminded me of some old Kentucky twists I was given years ago. Smoking Pipes says it can be used as plug chew also, my question is, have you tried it as plug?


The ropes are all good chew, but the pigtails are even better. The Sweet Black Currant is my favorite.


----------



## Goatmilk

PA in the 4Dot


----------



## TTecheTTe

Latakius Vituscan said:


> ...Maxwell Evarts Perkins (16 year-old whippet), Senator K. Thorvaldson (9 year-old whippet), Eddie (1 year-old Mexican Wire)...


Golly, couldn't you at least call poor Eddie, "Edward," so that the other boys don't tease him?

I always love your pics...spectacular!

Getting for a change, as I'll have maybe one more bowl of FM Cellar and then enjoy Lady FMOTT for the rest of the night.


----------



## Longer ash

I had a few tonight my 2 favorites lanes 1q and davidoff royalty but the new darby was very good also


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

TTecheTTe said:


> Golly, couldn't you at least call poor Eddie, "Edward," so that the other boys don't tease him?
> 
> I always love your pics...spectacular!
> 
> Getting for a change, as I'll have maybe one more bowl of FM Cellar and then enjoy Lady FMOTT for the rest of the night.


Thanks for the comments on the photographs!

Eddie is short for Voluntario Salsipuedes Gutierrez.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Thanks for the comments on the photographs!
> 
> Eddie is short for Voluntario Salsipuedes Gutierrez.


:r with asthma attack...


----------



## steinr1

Ennerdale Flake in its dedicated meerschaum for most of the day. 

Having grown tired of creeping around the French whore's boudoir, I'm setting up some Louisiana Flake in my 1899 Barling. Much classier...


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Ennerdale Flake...the French whore's boudoir


That's the apt description.

Been smoking 1792 in the cob all day. Just finished supper, so lighting up another bowl; need to see if I have any of this mornings Cafe' Cubano left, yeah, those will be a nice finish to carne guisada. Maybe after this bowl, likely the next I'll turn to Frog Morton for some comfort...


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling (Again - how predictable am I?)


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> That's the apt description.


I can't remember if you'd said you've read any of the *Ennerale * ainkiller: reviews here, but give "ennerdale flake" a run through the search engine in the reviews forum. Some fun descriptions of the Green Lady of the Afternoon. :lol:

I'm back after an afternoon of Dart Mix, during which I realized that I'd been letting the dart slip ever so slightly on the release. I have regained the POWER! :evil: I'm actually fairly excited over this development, and will enjoy this little Falcon of Irish Flake, employing the DGT, in celebration. :banana:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Penzance in a Worobiec Gdanska. Huge winds here on the Olympic Peninsula.


WOROBIEC GDAŃSKA by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## TTecheTTe

I'm smoking FMOTT in my "new" little (Royal Denmark ?) Egg (I think that may be the correct shape; it looks like a tiny Calabash but w/o the flare, and the stem is higher and more bent than a bent billard...) and it is a fine little smoker!  The size is very desceptive, as it is smaller than my little MM Diplomat Apple, yet the bowl holds twice as much baccy.  Makes for a very relaxing evening smoke!

A friend and I were able to meet up today for a lovely lunch between out doctor's appointments. I actually have a real pipe selection now!  With 11 of the great smokers I bought from him, which were nearly gifted at that, I now have a real rotation and can finally dedicate some pipes - 4 of which are already purposed!


----------



## steinr1

Couple of hours waiting for my car to get its brakes fixed spent smoking bowl after bowl of Davidoff Red Mixture. Good stuff.

I'm about to up the ante in the aromatic stakes by having a bowl of the highly recommended Peterson's Special 2012 Reserve. Louisiana Flake in the ancient Barling will inevitably follow like an inevitable following thing.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Robert, those baccys sound delish! :drool:

Baccy arrived this afternoon, and it had my new McCl 221b Arcadia. I thought "Elementary" was on tonight so I popped the tin to get ready. But were is Elementary? Oops. So now I'm smoking Arcadia in my "new" pipe, pretending that whatever on TV is English; at least it is police detectives.

Here's my estate WDO (Wm. Demuth) Royal Demuth Smooth Bent Billiard 134, at my B&M after a doctor's appointment yesterday:


----------



## Desertlifter

TTecheTTe said:


> Robert, those baccys sound delish! :drool:
> 
> Baccy arrived this afternoon, and it had my new McCl 221b Arcadia. I thought "Elementary" was on tonight so I popped the tin to get ready. But were is Elementary? Oops. So now I'm smoking Arcadia in my "new" pipe, pretending that whatever on TV is English; at least it is police detectives.
> 
> Here's my estate WDO (Wm. Demuth) Royal Demuth Smooth Bent Billiard 134, at my B&M after a doctor's appointment yesterday:


Nice pipe, nice B&M...VA and Orientals? Glorious!

Picked up some OGS at my B&M in a fit of TAD today. Okay - not much of a fit for a cheap tin like that, but it's tasty stuff. That and I think that my cold is finally abating enough to indulge.


----------



## TTecheTTe

:boomIPE BOMBED!:boom: Why 'lil 'ol me? I never hurt anyone! Just wait until I find you....

And with the deadly _Tamolaka_! ainkiller:

It dosen't have :smow:chance:flame:


----------



## laloin

smoked a nice bowl of LNF in my no named bent Dublin


----------



## Mante

A bowl & a half of SG FVF (2009) so far, more to come & I'm feeling :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Baccy arrived this afternoon, and it had my new McCl 221b Arcadia. I thought "Elementary" was on tonight so I popped the tin to get ready. But were is Elementary? Oops.


You can put it to good use tonight, though! I'm recording it. :smile:

So, is that Playboy bunny passing out free samples of M79? :spy: Very strange to see a tobacco store of this calibre out there on the frontier.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

TTecheTTe said:


> Robert, those baccys sound delish! :drool:
> 
> Baccy arrived this afternoon, and it had my new McCl 221b Arcadia. I thought "Elementary" was on tonight so I popped the tin to get ready. But were is Elementary? Oops. So now I'm smoking Arcadia in my "new" pipe, pretending that whatever on TV is English; at least it is police detectives.
> 
> Here's my estate WDO (Wm. Demuth) Royal Demuth Smooth Bent Billiard 134, at my B&M after a doctor's appointment yesterday:


Lookin' good, Mari! You appear to be in your element!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

TTecheTTe said:


> I thought "Elementary" was on tonight so I popped the tin to get ready. But were is Elementary? Oops. So now I'm smoking Arcadia in my "new" pipe, pretending that whatever on TV is English; at least it is police detectives.


Pipes AND pbs mysteries? Yer cool!

I don't get broadcast TV where I live, and I'm not about to pay for TV with comercials. I have netflix at home and have been on a Masterpiece Mystery bender for months. I've finished Perot, Cadfael, Inspector Linley,Sherlock, Foyle's War, Wallander, and Inspector Lewis. I'm about half way through Inspector Alleyn right now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari will be getting a taste of rope soon enough, as well as some Royal Yacht and a few others - I have no doubt she will revel in them. Samples going out Monday.


Well, since the flu interferes with even the best-laid plans, Monday becomes Thursday, and Mari D'Anne's package was placed in this morning's outgoing mail. I do wish I had stopped by the office before packing up her samples, though, as I'm sure I would have made them just a tad bigger had I known the following was awaiting me:










For a lady, Mari, your wrapping skills suck, and so my respect for you grows. :tongue:

And when I wished for a "sample" of Bow-Legged Bear, I did NOT mean the whole tin; your puff-math is on par with the rest of us, it seems.










Stowaways were an ounce of Old Joe Krantz, an ounce of Frog Morton's Cellar, and even a little book for my daughter. That is a very nice touch - she's going to love it (she's deep into _The Tale of Despereaux_ right now, but this will be next).










Much appreciated, Mari - both the package, and your always-entertaining commentary on the forum. Now, I'm leaving the office early and hitting the hay again - this bug is not quite done with me, it seems.


----------



## steinr1

Been finishing up some ancient French OTC blend. A quite bitter Virginia/Kentucky blend that I've only dipped into in hard times. With a touch of Curly Cut and a good pinch of Germain's Perique Mixture it's just about palatable. You can sense my desperation as I normally like to leave the blending to the experts. Still a bowl or two of this left. I need the jar...

I'll make up for this distress by having a bowl of Louisiana Flake.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Renaissance (2002) in a Peterson's Mark Twain.


DJ_Pete_Mark Twain by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## TTecheTTe

TTecheTTe said:


> :boomIPE BOMBED!:boom:Why 'lil 'ol me?


With friends like @mikebjrtx, who needs enemies? Pipe Bombing one of your own; your mama would be ashamed! Didn't take more than a minute to identify the fiend, as I knew I had "a friend" hailing from the good (it was) town of Colleyville, Texas.

I was most surprised the bomb arrived, as it was only addressed "Mari," which is really only half of my first name (yeah, you know it just had to be compounded).

What a wonderful and most welcome stealth bomb it was! Not able to get pictures documenting the damage at the time, apparently I was doing worse than I realized as I crashed soon afterwards; my excitement was a likely contributing factor. (Imagine my dismay after finally getting up a couple of hours ago to take the dog out, only to find that the poor dear was still wearing his leash from the night before! Of course, he never complains of the abuse I heap upon him, even when I roll over his toes with my scooter.)

The Tambo was, however, then saved from instant annihilation. With the fotuitous arrival of my new clay (which was the only purpose for checking my mail), I now have a perfect pipe dedicated for this vile weed was finally able to smoke a bowl.

The Tabolaka was even prepared and ready to go, so I rolled some and gingerly stuffed it into my pipe and smoked it! Must be some real pansies smoking this weed, as after two bowls on a very empty stomach I had no ill effect. I did get a little Vit-N, enough to have a little yogurt and then be able to take some pics. Then a little rest, and a couple more!

Okay, I know already, this is what arrived:









Four of "those familiar" vac samples, one each per envelope, of Tambo, Silver Flake, Dark Star and Mac Baren Old Dark Fired. Save Tambo and ODF (which was newly added to mental my wish list), I do not know these blends but know he sent me some very fine fermented selections which I am anxious to try!

My Tambo pipe is a nicely marbled Elizabethan reproduction. Only $8.50, I finally found a clay that I could risk in my hands:









As you can see, the bowl is no bigger than my thumb; sized perfectly for supplimentary doses of Vit-N during the day when the Narcolepsy is bad. I also find that it is very "lady like," and the stem stays perfectly cool! Penn Valley even sent ample information! I just love the story of this small, family Appalacian business and at their prices I will be able to acquire more clay and lady (Mini-CW) pipes. ABout Us - Pipeshoppe.com Our Story and We're stickin' to it









P.S. Mike, I never saw a response to my acceptance! I can't make the PO, but I do have stamps and envelopes!


mikebjrtx said:


> I'd like to try a sample of the Bow Legged Bear, If you would like to try Penzance, Stonehaven, Old Dark Fired, Hal O The Wynd or Tambo let me know and we can trade samples.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> For a lady, Mari, your wrapping skills suck...this bug is not quite done with me, it seems.


I was very concerned that the PO would accept such a suspicious package, much less your office. Thank you for having the grace, and good breeding, to not mention the real butchering I gave the baggies! A pen is a dangerous thing in my hands when unwell. I hope you can read the Cellar info, as nowadays I am intelligible; on my best days handwriting is barely legible, with few words correctly spelled and grammatically correct sentences beyond my reach!

Be well, and smoke to clear your sinuses and lungs - it works wonders for my asthma. Although immediately packed, it still took me a week to post!


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, since the flu interferes with even the best-laid plans, Monday becomes Thursday, and Mari D'Anne's package was placed in this morning's outgoing mail. I do wish I had stopped by the office before packing up her samples, though, as I'm sure I would have made them just a tad bigger had I known the following was awaiting me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a lady, Mari, your wrapping skills suck, and so my respect for you grows. :tongue:
> 
> And when I wished for a "sample" of Bow-Legged Bear, I did NOT mean the whole tin; your puff-math is on par with the rest of us, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stowaways were an ounce of Old Joe Krantz, an ounce of Frog Morton's Cellar, and even a little book for my daughter. That is a very nice touch - she's going to love it (she's deep into _The Tale of Despereaux_ right now, but this will be next).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated, Mari - both the package, and your always-entertaining commentary on the forum. Now, I'm leaving the office early and hitting the hay again - this bug is not quite done with me, it seems.


Ah-hah! Fewer more deserving targets than you, sir!

Sorry to hear you are infirm. I've been engaged with the same bug of late - it's less than fun. Just getting over it myself.


----------



## TTecheTTe

El wedo del milagro said:


> Pipes AND pbs mysteries? Yer cool!
> 
> I don't get broadcast TV where I live, and I'm not about to pay for TV with comercials. I have netflix at home and have been on a Masterpiece Mystery bender for months...


Elementary was on tonight so I am enjoying MC 221B Arcadia in my WDO Royal Demuth Smooth Bent Billard #134 ; with its drooping longer stem I also find it fittingly "Sherlockian." The deceptive deep bowl of this little pipe gave me a full 45" smoke, only requiring one reload. Perry Mason will be on in 30" so it won't be ready for an Arcadian reload until the first commercial.

Thanks for reminding me about Netflix. A year ago I got high speed internet, and some Sony box, just for the purpose of supplementing my antenna.

"Cool"...doncha know it! I used to take neighbors/friends kids rollerskating with me...one teenage boy was embarrassed when his mother told me he thought I was "live." He then confessed to me that I "was _all the way_ live" and that he regulary bragged about his "really cool" old lady friend to his buddies. He even kept his "posse" jealous, as he refused to include them! (Even though I no longer jumped at that time, I was a still a crackerjack freestyle & jam skater.)

See how tiny? The very good, long smoke this little pipe gives is tiding me over until I can get an evening pipe with a big bowl, the MM General as recommended.


----------



## TTecheTTe

:boomfreestoke just pipe-bombed me with a sample of John Middleton Walnut:boom: I'm smoking it now in my WDO Bent Billiard. Thank you, Jim, for the wonderful little surprise!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cigar night for me tonight, but last night's smoke was about as good as it gets. My first taste of Frog Morton's Cellar, thanks to Mari D'Anne de Tejas. By far the best of the FMs. I rarely crave a latakia these days (don't know why), but I've been thinking about more Cellar pretty much all day. Thanks, Madame! :tongue:


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Robert, those baccys sound delish! :drool:
> 
> Baccy arrived this afternoon, and it had my new McCl 221b Arcadia. I thought "Elementary" was on tonight so I popped the tin to get ready. But were is Elementary? Oops. So now I'm smoking Arcadia in my "new" pipe, pretending that whatever on TV is English; at least it is police detectives.
> 
> Here's my estate WDO (Wm. Demuth) Royal Demuth Smooth Bent Billiard 134, at my B&M after a doctor's appointment yesterday:


I've been traveling this week, so I'm playing catch-up on these threads. Just wanted to say that I like the photo, Mari. The world needs more pretty blonde pipe smokers! I'd also love to know where that B&M is so that I can stop by next time I'm visiting the in-laws in Kingwood. How's their pipe tobacco selection?

Tonight, I'm enjoying some Dark Flake Unscented that I recieved from Vin (PinkFloydFan) about a year ago. He was regular poster here, and a genuinely good guy, but decided to take a break from smoking for whatever reason. He sent me several jars of tobacco on his way out, so I like to smoke a bowl of his tobacco from time to time and think of that crazy sob. He stops in and says hi from time to time, so maybe he'll be back with us regularly someday.


----------



## logically

I smoked a bowl of Prince Albert "Soft Vanilla" that I recently found had been aging in my basement for four years lol. It was my first pipe tobacco. I misplaced it when I moved, but hey! here it is! So i reunited it with the first pipe I ever bought, Kaywoodie "Campus" . It smoked very mellow (maybe even mellower with age?) just like I remember. I have two "Aro" pipes and that was my first one. I don't know if any ghosting from different aros I've smoked in the campus possibly affected the bowl. It's possible, but I have been smoking all very similar blends to that original bag of PA that I doubt it is too different. Mostly just my local bookstore's "Old Friend" house blend, they look and smell very similar, But the old friend has more lighter colored leaves.

Anyway looking at this thread it really seems like you a really nice online pipe community here. It's rare to see this kind of thing on the internet. Looks like a solid group of pipers all around!! arty: *Cheers!


----------



## freestoke

logically said:


> View attachment 43154
> 
> 
> I smoked a bowl of Prince Albert "Soft Vanilla" that I recently found had been aging in my basement for four years lol. It was my first pipe tobacco. I misplaced it when I moved, but hey! here it is! So i reunited it with the first pipe I ever bought, Kaywoodie "Campus" .


Great lookin' pipe, Evan! I'd guess some straight PA would drive any spirits from the pipe in a dozen bowls or so. DanR sent me some 56 year old PA a while back and it is indeed MELLOW. p I'd think a little of that vanilla would have boiled off that PA Vanilla by now if you didn't have it in a jar, so you could be smoking virtually straight PA anyhow.

I've got some Old Dark Fired and FVF scraps mixed in the Diplomat this morning. Went to bed early, got up early. I might have to do something wild and crazy today to make up for my good behavior, but in the meanwhile I'll have some coffee and behave myself. :cp


----------



## steinr1

Earlier today I had some 1792 in the Ropp Canadian that seems to be dedicated to this blend. Then some Balkan Flake (SG or GH? - TBD) in the small Rhodesian meerschaum I use for Latakia. Very fine tobacco indeed - I'm liking this more and more. 

The line up for the rest of the evening will probably be Louisiana Flake in the ancient Barling and possibly some of the highly regarded and recommended Peterson's Special 2012 Reserve in a meerschaum dedicated to this blend and Davidoff Red Mixture.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Cigar night for me tonight, but last night's smoke was about as good as it gets. My first taste of Frog Morton's Cellar, thanks to Mari D'Anne de Tejas. By far the best of the FMs. I rarely crave a latakia these days (don't know why), but I've been thinking about more Cellar pretty much all day. Thanks, Madame! :tongue:


They always say, "it's just a little something" before they knock your socks off. This "trade" looks like someone's TAD. One whiff of Penzance - I'm in Love! Did I get a little cat turd? No, I got TWO giant turds! Hopefully I can get some pics and post before the w/e ends.

It's been a cigar day for me, one of the few since I started with the pipe. Thanks to Mike's @mikebjrtx ODF I'm finally getting a little life back in mysel! I was recently reading about the dark-fired Kentucky and it was on my list, so that stealth bomb was a wonderful surprise and arrived just in time. I hope this will last until I can get an order, but I've just had three bowls leaving me only about 12 more of that fine weed! This may be my new daily smoke.


----------



## DanR

Good evening Pipers. I'm midway through a big bowl of Penzance and a mug of hot cocoa. Such a nice pairing. 

I took my son to a sporting clays event today. It was a beautiful day and we fired a LOT of shells. Luckily, we also destroyed a lot of clay. It was my son's first time, and he did his father proud - he's a natural at it. He also showed a lot of respect to the instructors, replying with "yes sir", "no sir", and "thank you" when appropriate. I couldn't be happier. However, my shoulder is sore and the sun has worn me down. I'm going to finish this bowl and head to bed soon.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Puffin' on a bowl of Balkan Sobranie (1990) in a 1960's Comoy's Tradition 133 and sipping on a pint of Hop Czar.


Comoy Tradition 133 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Good evening Pipers. I'm midway through a big bowl of Penzance and a mug of hot cocoa. Such a nice pairing.
> 
> He also showed a lot of respect to the instructors, replying with "yes sir", "no sir", and "thank you" when appropriate. I couldn't be happier.


Hugs to your lovely son; thank you sharing that!

You have sorely tempted me, so it looks like Terry's Penzance may have a go tonight with some Ghiardelli cocoa; I had forgetten it had been resupplied until your reminder.


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Hugs to your lovely son; thank you sharing that!
> 
> You have sorely tempted me, so it looks like Terry's Penzance may have a go tonight with some Ghiardelli cocoa; I had forgetten it had been resupplied until your reminder.


You've one-upped me. I'm drinking plain ole Swiss Miss, but Ghiardelli seems more appropriate for such a nice tobacco!

My son is 15, and only let's me hug him when his friends aren't watching - lucky for me they aren't around that much!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Puffin' on a bowl of Balkan Sobranie (1990) in a 1960's Comoy's Tradition 133 and sipping on a pint of Hop Czar.


Damn it, DJ - quit living MY dream retirement!

:tongue1:



TTecheTTe said:


> . . . You have sorely tempted me, so it looks like Terry's Penzance may have a go tonight with some Ghiardelli cocoa; I had forgetten it had been resupplied until your reminder.


Now I'm starting to think about cracking that jar open one more time... Let us know how you find the Penzance.


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> You've one-upped me. I'm drinking plain ole Swiss Miss, but Ghiardelli seems more appropriate for such a nice tobacco!
> 
> My son is 15, and only let's me hug him when his friends aren't watching - lucky for me they aren't around that much!


I sure they're not around now... 

Just fired up the lovely PENZANCE!! :dr I found Ghir on my first business trip to San Fran many years ago, and it is the only chocolate I can drink by the old European method. It also inspired me at one time to acquire an antique german china "chocolate service" which rarely sees use now since I just do it instant in a mug.

Here's my method for "instant" Hot Chocolate (European) with Ghir cocoa: 1t sugar and 2t (heaping, so it's more like +1-2T), pour in a little hot water, stir to dissolve cocoa powder and sugar and then top off the mug and stir again.

Sometimes I will make it with whole milk by filling the mug half with water and then topping off with the milk. Either way, it is a delicious rich hot cocoa. Thanks for torturing me; it was a lovely relief from the instant coffee to which I had to subject myself today.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Now I'm starting to think about cracking that jar open one more time... Let us know how you find the Penzance.


:dr Down to the bottom of my first bowl and I love it! May be my new night smoke (that's a lot too, so now you'll have to fight me for supply).


----------



## laloin

bowl of sudcliff great outdoors, which is a cherry burley based aro. in my no named straight bulldog. I can see why they were giving free tins of this stuff. terrible


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

_Quote Originally Posted by Latakius Vituscan View Post
Puffin' on a bowl of Balkan Sobranie (1990) in a 1960's Comoy's Tradition 133 and sipping on a pint of Hop Czar.
_
Damn it, DJ - quit living MY dream retirement!

Somebody has to do it, Terry!


----------



## steinr1

Warrior Plug from an early 20th century Ropp Grognarde. Probably about 1915-20, maybe a bit earlier.

I'm restoring this pipe; it was missing its stem. I want to get the curve right on it before I polish it up. These ones normally have a lot more bend in the stem, at least the other example I have does. It's larger, slightly different bowl shape and carved with military emblems. The "shank" part is slightly more curved on that one.

The pipe is comfortable in the hand, but perhaps wants to "hang" further. A really good smoker too; reamed back to wood (more or less) and this first half bowl smoked through to ash on one light. They are a type of "system" pipe; the little plug at the bottom covers a through tube straight up to the back of the flat bottomed bowl. Remove the plug while smoking and a gentle blow clears any condensate. The other one is a good smoker too so the system seems to work well.

What's the opinion? To bend further or not?

View attachment 75611


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ooo, DJ has some competition in the beautiful pipe department! Look out!

I think you got the curve just beautiful on it - makes a very nice line. But, if it wants to hang more, I would let it. (Could just be because I've found that my "new" full bent billard is so comfortable. Could also be that I'm biased that way since I'm "bent" to start!)

So, I vote for more bend; maybe even a full bent.



steinr1 said:


> Warrior Plug from an early 20th century Ropp Grognarde. Probably about 1915-20, maybe a bit earlier...I'm restoring this pipe; it was missing its stem. I want to get the curve right on it before I polish it up...The pipe is comfortable in the hand, but perhaps wants to "hang" further.
> 
> What's the opinion? To bend further or not?
> 
> View attachment 75611


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Warrior Plug from an early 20th century Ropp Grognarde. Probably about 1915-20, maybe a bit earlier.
> 
> I'm restoring this pipe; it was missing its stem. I want to get the curve right on it before I polish it up. These ones normally have a lot more bend in the stem, at least the other example I have does. It's larger, slightly different bowl shape and carved with military emblems. The "shank" part is slightly more curved on that one.
> 
> The pipe is comfortable in the hand, but perhaps wants to "hang" further. A really good smoker too; reamed back to wood (more or less) and this first half bowl smoked through to ash on one light. They are a type of "system" pipe; the little plug at the bottom covers a through tube straight up to the back of the flat bottomed bowl. Remove the plug while smoking and a gentle blow clears any condensate. The other one is a good smoker too so the system seems to work well.
> 
> What's the opinion? To bend further or not?
> 
> View attachment 75611


I'm with Mari on this one - it demands to be a hanger. More bend!


----------



## TTecheTTe

:dr Terry's 14mo old Backwood Flake in my cob. Y'all have really turned me into a baccy whore.  Shame on you! :nono: 
Paired with some of my "instant hot chololate." :cf


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mari, like a true Texas gal, you were pretty easy to turn... :biggrin:

Enjoyed a big bowl of luscious 1792 Flake in the Savinelli Venezia billiard/lovat. And I'm happy to find that 1792 is back at pole position in my rotation.

So the world is once again spinning in greased grooves.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari, like a true Texas gal, you were pretty easy to turn... :biggrin:
> 
> Enjoyed a big bowl of luscious 1792 Flake in the Savinelli Venezia billiard/lovat. And I'm happy to find that 1792 is back at pole position in my rotation.
> 
> So the world is once again spinning in greased grooves.


Hey, I was never like this with cigars - even with all the cbid sluts on Puff! Just for that, I went back to my 1792, which I haven't seen but maybe once this week. Layered in a coin from the cat turd. Intoxicating...no wonder it is Happy Bogie!


----------



## TTecheTTe

TTecheTTe said:


> Hey, I was never like this with cigars - even with all the cbid sluts on Puff! Just for that, I went back to my 1792, which I haven't seen but maybe once this week. Layered in a coin from the cat turd. Intoxicating...no wonder it is Happy Bogie!


Goodness gracious now I'm dreaming about pipes! I just woke up and started to reach for my iPad to "take another look" just to realize that I wasn't looking!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

steinr1 said:


> Warrior Plug from an early 20th century Ropp Grognarde. Probably about 1915-20, maybe a bit earlier.
> 
> I'm restoring this pipe; it was missing its stem. I want to get the curve right on it before I polish it up. These ones normally have a lot more bend in the stem, at least the other example I have does. It's larger, slightly different bowl shape and carved with military emblems. The "shank" part is slightly more curved on that one.
> 
> The pipe is comfortable in the hand, but perhaps wants to "hang" further. A really good smoker too; reamed back to wood (more or less) and this first half bowl smoked through to ash on one light. They are a type of "system" pipe; the little plug at the bottom covers a through tube straight up to the back of the flat bottomed bowl. Remove the plug while smoking and a gentle blow clears any condensate. The other one is a good smoker too so the system seems to work well.
> 
> What's the opinion? To bend further or not?
> 
> View attachment 75611


Killer pipe, Robert!

Mari's got it right, in my opinion.

Can't wait to see photos of your finished refurbish!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

C&D Star of the East in a Comoy's Tradition 133. Emmy Lou and Rodney on the box. Hop Diggity IPA in the glass.


Comoy Tradition 133 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## DanR

Rattray's HOTW in my BC Jr. Calabash. 

I'm leaving soon for a business trip to Asia (South Korea, Taiwan, and China), so I've been contemplating which tobaccos to travel with. I think this one will make the cut!


----------



## Desertlifter

DanR said:


> Rattray's HOTW in my BC Jr. Calabash.
> 
> I'm leaving soon for a business trip to Asia (South Korea, Taiwan, and China), so I've been contemplating which tobaccos to travel with. I think this one will make the cut!


I miss Korea - fun place, for the most part! Where are you headed? It was all Busan / Songtan / Anjong-Ri / Pyongtaek / Dongducheon for me, plus some shenanigans up north.


----------



## DanR

Desertlifter said:


> I miss Korea - fun place, for the most part! Where are you headed? It was all Busan / Songtan / Anjong-Ri / Pyongtaek / Dongducheon for me, plus some shenanigans up north.


This is my first trip, but I'm really looking forward to it. My roommate in the military was from Korea, so I've been eating the food for a long time. The cities I'm slated to visit are Duksan and Sangju, but I couldn't really tell you what that means. Both are about a two hour drive south of Seoul.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Spent the day, and into to this evening, wth OJK in my cob & Royal Demuth #134 . May keep with him; if I change it will likely be Lux Bullseye Flake.

Watching Daniel Craig in Flashbacks 2008 and hoping I don't have another "pipe dream" tonight.


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> Rattray's HOTW in my BC Jr. Calabash.
> 
> I'm leaving soon for a business trip to Asia (South Korea, Taiwan, and China), so I've been contemplating which tobaccos to travel with. I think this one will make the cut!


Going to China? Take one of those crappy pipes they make with you and force THEM to smoke it. It's just a plot to sap our will...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Going to China? Take one of those crappy pipes they make with you and force THEM to smoke it. It's just a plot to sap our will...


Stop complaining. If they take our opinions to heart, start making marginally smokable pipes and do to the pipe industry what they did to clothing manufacture.

Mussitating about my most recent NST failure. sigh. Think I'm done with that, since I apparently carry a curse along with my offerings. My newbie traders all disappear from the forum in short order. out: Smoking a mix of PA and Happy Bogie in the MM Diplomat.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Stop complaining. If they take our opinions to heart, start making marginally smokable pipes and do to the pipe industry what they did to clothing manufacture.
> 
> Mussitating about my most recent NST failure. sigh. Think I'm done with that, since I apparently carry a curse along with my offerings. My newbie traders all disappear from the forum in short order. out: Smoking a mix of PA and Happy Bogie in the MM Diplomat.


OK, I'll stop complaining. Now you stop trading the delicious paraquat soaked tobacco with newbies. Just because it burns so well does not make it a suitable beginners tobacco.

It's a beautiful spring day in the suburbs and I think I'll stink out the neighbourhood with some Ennerdale Flake.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Mussitating about my most recent NST failure. sigh. Think I'm done with that, since I apparently carry a curse along with my offerings. My newbie traders all disappear from the forum in short order. out: Smoking a mix of PA and Happy Bogie in the MM Diplomat.


Maybe you should stick to your bombing then...  That sounds delish - I might try that next with the Walnut.

Spent another day with Old Joe. Now it's Star of the East in my Ennerdale Ghost; interesting. Watching the Hawks shut down the Flyers on their way to The Cup.


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> Going to China? Take one of those crappy pipes they make with you and force THEM to smoke it. It's just a plot to sap our will...


I always keep my eyes open for other pipe smokers. Doubtful I'll find any in China, but maybe I should take something foul, like a really sticky cherry cavendish, just in case - I'll force them to smoke that! That'll teach em'.

Enjoying some Capstan Navy Flake tonight in my Dunhill Billiard (seems like the appropriate pipe). This tobacco was given to me by the good Dr. Plume. Lovely!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

TTecheTTe said:


> Maybe you should stick to your bombing then...  That sounds delish - I might try that next with the Walnut.
> 
> Spent another day with Old Joe. Now it's Star of the East in my Ennerdale Ghost; interesting. Watching the Hawks shut down the Flyers on their way to The Cup.


That Star of the East should kick that Ennerdale Ghost in the pattuti!

London Mixture with a pinch of Syrian Latakia in a Caminetto I bought from George in the early 1970's at the TinderBox at LaCumbre Plaza in Santa Barbara. This old pal has been one of my faves since then.


Caminetto_DJB3525 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## TTecheTTe

:dr Ennerdale, in "the Ghost."


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of 2 year old LTF in my British Best bent bulldog. Time has sweeten this baccy well


----------



## Mante

Early evening & I just had a bowl of 5yo Penzance. To say I enjoy this at any age is an understatement but I think I'm in love all over again. Smoooooooooooth is the descriptor I would use. Now I just have to wait another 3 years for the cellared tins to get there. :banghead: LOL.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> :dr Ennerdale, in "the Ghost."


Now yer talkin'! :tu But you haven't answered my question from the morning thread, which is where I'm supposed to be now, but I have a temporary waiver. :spy: Since I was coming over her, I brought my question with me in the overhead luggage: "Speaking of names, I think I had an epiphany just now, in my somnambulant morning state. Texas Tech-ette?"

My waiver to post here now went through, so I can recount my horrors of last night. I cut a few coins off the Happy Bogie, picked up the Country Gentleman and cast about for something to mix it with. PA was in the other room. KK empty. RY, empty. Didn't want to waste FVF. Erinmore Flake didn't sound quite right and Irish Flake is too much more of the same. What to do? :dunno: I throw a pinch of 1Q in the pouch when I fill it, trying to get rid of "the world's most popular tobacco" by increments, so little that I don't notice too much and hope it adds to the room note. So I grabbed the 1Q, mixed it with the coins, thinking it would be okay. It was not okay. I find 1Q to be one of the most unsmokable blends around. I don't know what's in it, but I hate it, whatever it is. How this can be the most popular pipe tobacco is one of those eternal mysteries. :ask: I made the mistake of smoking 1Q straight up a couple of years ago: Fool myself twice, shame on me, myself and I. :lol: At least last time I didn't waste any Happy Bogie on it. I'm thinking I have a few things like this hanging around. I should just throw them in the BBQ pit out back, since I wouldn't want anybody else to have to deal with it.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Now yer talkin'! :tu But you haven't answered my question from the morning thread, which is where I'm supposed to be now, but I have a temporary waiver. :spy: Since I was coming over her, I brought my question with me in the overhead luggage: "Speaking of names, I think I had an epiphany just now, in my somnambulant morning state. Texas Tech-ette?"
> 
> I cut a few coins off the Happy Bogie, picked up the Country Gentleman and cast about for something to mix it with... So I grabbed the 1Q, mixed it with the coins, thinking it would be okay. It was not okay. I find 1Q to be one of the most unsmokable blends around...I made the mistake of smoking 1Q straight up a couple of years ago: Fool myself twice, shame on me, myself and I. :lol: At least last time I didn't waste any Happy Bogie on it...I'm thinking I have a few things like this hanging around...


Sorry, my bad! Thanks for reminding me; I wasn't feeling well and couldn't even think well enough to answer that! Dang, you are one smart boy (and that took you HOW long, with my BIG red DOUBLE T avatar?)! Yes, "Tech" for Texas Tech University, and "ette" because I'm a girl - but don't reveal my secret code to anyone!

I had cat turd coin in with Walnut last night, and with my appreciation for the reminder I'm having it now. 1Q and friends - so, now we know the problem you're having with your noob NST's! :biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Dang, you are one smart boy (and that took you HOW long, with my BIG red DOUBLE T avatar?)! Yes, "Tech" for Texas Tech University, and "ette" because I'm a girl - but don't reveal my secret code to anyone!


:brick: :doh: I have always taken pride in my grasp of the obvious.

I have sent 1Q only twice, in what I called the "OTC Packet", containing PA, SWR, CH, a pouch of Altadis, 1Q, Walnut and a few other things. I always have made a disclaimer when including anything that I don't smoke, and conversely, recommended the likes of PA/SWR/CH as smokable despite their OTC status. I would invariably include samples of HTFs and generally well-accepted Latakia blends, straight VAs and Vapers and samples of Ennerdale or Three Blind Moose wrapped in foil to prevent fowling the box. I don't think any of my newbie traders post here any more, except maybe Xodar once in a while. "Tell me, Muse, of the piper of many tobaccos, who, though striving hard, could not save any of his newbies." (A tip of the hat to Homer. :yo

I'm having some PA in the 4Dot. Keeping it simple to make up for the dreadful smoke last night. Couldn't get more than about five puffs into that 1Q. Ghastly. What the hell is in that stuff, anyhow? I can't imagine. Honest, I can't figure out what the components of that taste are. :dunno:


----------



## freestoke

"...fowling the box." :brick:


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> I have sent 1Q only twice, in what I called the "OTC Packet", containing PA, SWR, CH, a pouch of Altadis, 1Q, Walnut and a few other things. I always have made a disclaimer...


I was just teasing you :tease:. Since NP's can only trade once, I think it's because they don't think they can stay and trade as an NST...


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> "...fowling the box." :brick:


I think you did that on porpoise. Something's fishy...

Setting up the knackered old Montagnarde with Best Brown Flake again. I may have been wrong earlier with my "Meh" verdict. A very good quality basic Lakeland.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> I think you did that on porpoise. Something's fishy...
> 
> Setting up the knackered old Montagnarde with Best Brown Flake again. I may have been wrong earlier with my "Meh" verdict. A very good quality basic Lakeland.


It's a Lakeland!? :shock: Really? Man, I must really be enured to the essence. Or did you just mean Lakeland district tobacco? I'll dig some out if it's got some heady umbladee, though! :hippie: Maybe I can get away with it. Audrey thinks *Ennerdale *smells like bug spray.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

McClelland's Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander in a Pete Rusticated Mark Twain.


----------



## Jeff10236

I'm heading out to the balcony to enjoy either another bowl of FM ATP or some SG Perfection (I'll decide in the next minute or two I guess) and smoke it in one of my cobs (its cold and wet out so maybe my little MM Pony).

Edit:
For a while, I was on an English blend break. Man, I almost forgot how much I love all the Frog Mortons.


----------



## DanR

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm heading out to the balcony to enjoy either another bowl of FM ATP or some SG Perfection (I'll decide in the next minute or two I guess) and smoke it in one of my cobs (its cold and wet out so maybe my little MM Pony).


You really can't go wrong with either one of those, Jeff. Too bad it's cold and wet out, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it anyway...

It's a bit chilly here tonight, so I'm hanging out in the man cave (don't get excited, it's just the garage), enjoying some McClelland Anniversary - although I forget which year, maybe 2008? Nonetheless, it's really a nice smoke.


----------



## Desertlifter

Truly horrendous day at work.

Calls for Old Gowrie in my Stanwell and a dram or three of Jameson.


----------



## Mante

Desertlifter said:


> Truly horrendous day at work.
> 
> Calls for Old Gowrie in my Stanwell and a dram or three of Jameson.


So Old Gowrie is a cure for a crap day? Seems my tins may just get cracked soon.  Thanks for the "shove" to finally open them. :thumb:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Desertlifter said:


> Truly horrendous day at work.
> 
> Calls for Old Gowrie in my Stanwell and a dram or three of Jameson.


A sure-fire prescription for recovering from a horrendous day, Brian!


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Perique Mixture in a bent Jima. 

One of, if not the ugliest pipe in the world. But they do smoke fabulously (their appearance dictates that this is not the only pipe in universal use. Just like cobs...) Sadly this one is not in velour finish. Just a muddy red brown plastic. Velour ones are even more ghastly. (I am on the lookout for one...)


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> . . . Velour ones are even more ghastly. (I am on the lookout for one...)


You, sir, are a nutty one.

And we appreciate that greatly. :biggrin:


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Germain's Perique Mixture in a bent Jima.
> 
> One of, if not the ugliest pipe in the world. But they do smoke fabulously (their appearance dictates that this is not the only pipe in universal use. Just like cobs...) Sadly this one is not in velour finish. Just a muddy red brown plastic. Velour ones are even more ghastly. (I am on the lookout for one...)


Ah - velour. You sir, are the Vituscan of the homely pipe. At this point it would be appropriate to send you an empty aluminum can and a nail....


----------



## Salty

I am enjoying SG Navy Flake. I mean really enjoying it. Savoring it is more like it. I smoked the HE double toothpicks out of some Dark Twist last night. Cavendish is gaining my interest in a big way.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Peterson's Sherlock Holmes in a Vauen Wave


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

That's a great looking Vauen Wave, Derrick! Nice photo, too.

Robert McConnell Latakia Flake in a Pete Mark Twain.


DJ_Pete_Mark Twain by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> Germain's Perique Mixture in a bent Jima.
> 
> One of, if not the ugliest pipe in the world. But they do smoke fabulously (their appearance dictates that this is not the only pipe in universal use. Just like cobs...) Sadly this one is not in velour finish. Just a muddy red brown plastic. Velour ones are even more ghastly. (I am on the lookout for one...)





Desertlifter said:


> Ah - velour. You sir, are the Vituscan of the homely pipe. At this point it would be appropriate to send you an empty aluminum can and a nail....





ProbateGeek said:


> You, sir, are a nutty one.
> And we appreciate that greatly. :biggrin:


I resemble that remark...

These are REALLY good smokers despite their appearance. I highly recommend them. Relatively common and inexpensive as well. I've had a look and I appear to have about ten of them including three unused (as yet) ones. Paid no more than about $25 delivered for any of them, most much less. They come in a variety of colours and (Did I mention?) VELOUR so collecting is a risk.

Here is the beast in question. $12 delivered. It scores highly on the golden shiny bits front; a sure-fire hit with all sophisticates. Surely no-one can doubt that it would be even better if it were covered in velour. That's right, VELOUR. Most suave of finishes.

View attachment 75714


I narrowly missed out on a blue one with the treasured velour finish. Damn.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kendal Kentucky in a Country Gent - kinda back to what started it all for me. Nice.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Storient.


----------



## Derrick_Y

LL Bean loaded with GLP Westminster


----------



## Mason16Filz

Nightcap and black coffee in a 65-70 degree garage. ipe:


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari will be getting a taste of rope soon enough, as well as some Royal Yacht and a few others - I have no doubt she will revel in them. Samples going out Monday.


Okay, I finally figured out how to email photos from my stupid iPad. Here's the awesome trade (I got the better deal here!) from Terry. All samples I wanted to try! I hope all of the guilty made it their second mugshot lineup, as I've been abusing them. Look at the huge cat turds! One you can see has suffered and all of the samples are lighter than received.


----------



## Desertlifter

TTecheTTe said:


> Okay, I finally figured out how to email photos from my stupid iPad. Here's the awesome trade (I got the better deal here!) from Terry. All samples I wanted to try! I hope all of the guilty made it their second mugshot lineup, as I've been abusing them. Look at the huge cat turds! One you can see has suffered and all of the samples are lighter than received.


Nice! Not a dog in that lot - all good stuff there.


----------



## freestoke

Between Terry and RJPuffs, you have a very nice set of tobaccos to tour, Mari!

I have a quick off-season golf-tip-like thought. Imagine taking your stance with the club braced against the bottom of a door jamb. With just the left arm, how much can you bend the shaft with your left arm extended? Now, brace that left arm against the front of your rib cage and you'll see the difference in force that you can apply using the torso to support the arm. This is where you want to be at impact and is the aim of the towel-in-the-armpit drill. Letting the left arm escape from the left side prior to impact is a major power leak, not to mention the shots that go sideways. It isn't enough to keep the left arm straight, it has to be supported by the torso. I think it was Jim Ballard who said, "You don't hit the ball with your hands and arms, you hit the ball with your body." I agree.

Good Evening, somewhere! Having a musketball of FVF in the MM Diplomat.


----------



## steinr1

The day was spent in the company of a bunch of insane Austin / Morris enthusiasts at Brooklands (*THE* home of motor racing and aviation). Riding around in the back of an open 1926 Morris Flat-bed truck in the wind and sleet. Much Best Brown Flake was smoked in a Ropp Montagnarde. At least my boys enjoyed it - but then they were riding in the enclosed cab. We even managed to have a go on what's left of the original banked track. FANTASTIC despite hypothermia.

A little Black Bogie Aromatic will be set up when my fingers start to work again.

This is Clementine... https://union.ic.ac.uk/rcc/rsmmotor/


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

steinr1 said:


> I resemble that remark...
> 
> These are REALLY good smokers despite their appearance. I highly recommend them. Relatively common and inexpensive as well. I've had a look and I appear to have about ten of them including three unused (as yet) ones. Paid no more than about $25 delivered for any of them, most much less. They come in a variety of colours and (Did I mention?) VELOUR so collecting is a risk.
> 
> Here is the beast in question. $12 delivered. It scores highly on the golden shiny bits front; a sure-fire hit with all sophisticates. Surely no-one can doubt that it would be even better if it were covered in velour. That's right, VELOUR. Most suave of finishes.
> 
> View attachment 75714
> 
> 
> I narrowly missed out on a blue one with the treasured velour finish. Damn.





steinr1 said:


> The day was spent in the company of a bunch of insane Austin / Morris enthusiasts at Brooklands (*THE* home of motor racing and aviation). Riding around in the back of an open 1926 Morris Flat-bed truck in the wind and sleet. Much Best Brown Flake was smoked in a Ropp Montagnarde. At least my boys enjoyed it - but then they were riding in the enclosed cab. We even managed to have a go on what's left of the original banked track. FANTASTIC despite hypothermia.
> 
> A little Black Bogie Aromatic will be set up when my fingers start to work again.
> 
> This is Clementine... https://union.ic.ac.uk/rcc/rsmmotor/


You are on the BLEEDING EDGE of Cool, Robert!

Never heard of a Jima pipe until now. What a design! Hope you can find a velour model. Is there a Velvet Elvis Jima? Turquoise? Harvest Gold?

That 1926 Morris flat bed is ultra cool!


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> The day was spent in the company of a bunch of insane Austin / Morris enthusiasts at Brooklands (*THE* home of motor racing and aviation). Riding around in the back of an open 1926 Morris Flat bed truck -FANTASTIC despite hypothermia.
> 
> This is Clementine... https://union.ic.ac.uk/rcc/rsmmotor/


On the road! I like trucking and I like to truck!

FVF in little briar Apple...


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Between Terry and RJPuffs, you have a very nice set of tobaccos to tour, Mari!
> 
> Good Evening, somewhere! Having a musketball of FVF in the MM Diplomat.


Indeed, I do!

So, do I just roll it up?

Robert @steinr1 isn't that _VEAALOOUUURRR?_. (That's how my sis always pronounced it...)


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> So, do I just roll it up?


Pretty much. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/293111-musketballing.html


----------



## steinr1

Latakius Vituscan said:


> *You are on the BLEEDING EDGE of Cool, Robert!*
> 
> Never heard of a Jima pipe until now. What a design! Hope you can find a velour model. Is there a Velvet Elvis Jima? Turquoise? Harvest Gold?
> 
> That 1926 Morris flat bed is ultra cool!


I'm glad that someone recognises this fact. What I get up to is often mistaken for rank nerd-ery.

Clementine is lovely. But Jezebel is lovelier still. Mainly because she is a FIRE ENGINE. What could be better for a man-child to play with?


----------



## Mason16Filz

More Plum Pudding tonight in my DGE nosewarmer poker. 8)


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

London Mixture in a CAO meerschaum.


CAO Meerschaum_DJ by GoerzDagor, on Flickr

Gotta love that Jezebel!


----------



## steinr1

Icey cold and very windy today (and snowing), so pipes of Black Bogie rope to get the concentrated Vitamin N goodness as quickly as possible.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

There's a mature bald eagle sitting at the top of a Doug Fir here at Raven's Grove. A couple of crows are dive-bombing, but to no avail. Puffin' on a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a Pete Sherlock Holmes. In a few minutes I'll be smoking (mesquite) a chicken in the Weber and sipping a wee dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask.


Peterson's Sherlock Holmes by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Desertlifter

Latakius Vituscan said:


> There's a mature bald eagle sitting at the top of a Doug Fir here at Raven's Grove. A couple of crows are dive-bombing, but to no avail. Puffin' on a bowl of GL Pease Westminster in a Pete Sherlock Holmes. In a few minutes I'll be smoking (mesquite) a chicken in the Weber and sipping a wee dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask.


Those damn crows get any closer to me and I'm a gonna jack them up!


----------



## Mason16Filz

Plum Pudding my DGE nosewarmer poker again tonight. ipe:

I find this tobacco to be my new favorite...I cant keep my mind off it.
It taste so good, burns well to a fine ash, burns cool, pairs well with black coffee.
Good amount of cool smokey latakia with a slight sweetness at the retrohale that makes me crave another few puffs. PP is breaking in my new poker like a champ. A few more half bowls of PP then ill be able to stuff my poker full of this stuff.

PP and Orlik GS have been the only two blends Ive ranted and raved about so far. They both will always be in my cellar and hopefully get some aged as well.
A few of my other go to blends are Newminster Navy Flake and FM. They come in at 3rd and 4th on my list!! 8)


----------



## logically

This evening I smoked a nice puff of PA in my smallest curved briar. It's the pipe I usually have with me in public because it fit's in my pocket.

I'll have to admit I don't post a lot on these threads because so much of my smoking lately has been on PA in the same couple of pipes. That bag I found in my basement is delicious. It's smoking really well, and the pipes are taking to it well too. It's been pretty pleasant all around.


----------



## ProbateGeek

1792 Flake for me tonight in the RoboCob.

Packing up a sample pack for a newbie trade, I got to smell about 20 different blends in about 20 minutes. So many wonderful aromas, each slightly different - almost couldn't decide what to leave out for tomorrow's commute. Almost I say, 'cause it was Ennerdale Flake at first whiff. 

"You had me at old lady perfume. . . you had me at old lady perfume."


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Rattray's Hal O the Wynd in my Large Itallian Freehand followed by a bowl of Dunhill My Mixture 965 in my Andor Freehand.p As usual I went digging thru my stash this evening and I had originally chosen two of the Rattrays blends but changed my mind and added 965 instead of my second choice. My choice this evening was excellent; the Hal O the Wynd transitions so well with 965. I wanted to finish up with a stronger blend. The Rattrays blends that I use are Hal O the Wynd, Marlin Flake and Old Gowrie which I buy in 100 gm tins from Jr Cigars. These three blends are also sold in bulk for basically the same price as the tins.:nod: I have been wondering whether I would benefit from buying in bulk, jarring the tobacco and aging it; would this arrangement be more flavorful than the vacuumed packed 100 gm tins?:crazy: I will definitely have to research this more carefully. Back to my smokes, I topped off my pipes with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and dang-it I had a great evening!:beerchug:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Coffee-Cup said:


> I have been wondering whether I would benefit from buying in bulk, jarring the tobacco and aging it; would this arrangement be more flavorful than the vacuumed packed 100 gm tins?:crazy: I will definitely have to research this more carefully. Back to my smokes, I topped off my pipes with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and dang-it I had a great evening!:beerchug:


A great evening, indeed, Moe!

There is a lot out there about aging tobacco. Aging in unopened tins seems to be the best way to get the most out of the full aging process. That is, as long as the tins don't rust through. Greg Pease has some info about this here: G. L. Pease - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Desertlifter said:


> Those damn crows get any closer to me and I'm a gonna jack them up!


Was that you, Brian, sitting at the top of that Doug fir?

Nice pipe!


----------



## Desertlifter

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Was that you, Brian, sitting at the top of that Doug fir?
> 
> Nice pipe!


From you sir, that is not faint praise!

The briar in question is my Bjarne Elephant's Foot. Devours Pembroke like no other.
A little pipey pr0n:


----------



## Mason16Filz

I think this is the third or fourth straight night with Plum Pudding. 8)


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Every pic before made that pipe look good, bt not sweet.

Ya posted the right pic. Now that pic makes it look awsome... way better than anythin' I own.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Renaissance (2002) in a Caminetto. Off to Tucson, then Arivipa Canyon for a week with Richard, former owner of Tobacco Row in Jackson, WY. May not be on Puff till next Wednesday.


Caminetto_DJB3525 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Thirston

Pirate Kake in an old Marxman Indian. Pirate is a really good English at an unbelievable price by the 1lb brick.


----------



## freestoke

Doing all three shifts this morning, afternoon, evening. Lonesome out here in Pipingshire. Was going to finish up the last of the FVF in something semi-large, but am going to go with PA in the medium 4Dot. And more coffee, naturally.


----------



## steinr1

Today's tobaccos have been (so far) Black Bogie Aromatic in a tiny Ropp Prince and Best Brown Flake in a knackered Ropp Montagnarde. Both fine.

I'm setting up a bowl of the highly regarded and definitely recommended Peterson Special 2012 Reserve in a Barling meerschaum and the day will almost inevitably end on Louisiana Flake in an ancient Barling.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Latakius Vituscan said:


> A great evening, indeed, Moe!
> 
> There is a lot out there about aging tobacco. Aging in unopened tins seems to be the best way to get the most out of the full aging process. That is, as long as the tins don't rust through. Greg Pease has some info about this here: G. L. Pease - Frequently Asked Questions


DJ! Thanks for the heads up on this topic; the GL Pease Q&A was excellent.:hippie: I have to assume that the tobacco in the tins do have some air to encourage the fermentation aging process. I never considered aging toabacco in the original tins before. I do have to admit that the tins are so convenient as compared to jars.:ranger:


----------



## laloin

smoked a flake of 2 year old LTF, in my bent bulldog. I used to love LTF, but it gone a distant last to smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Hopefully I'm coming out of my narcoleptic fog...

Smoking Lux Bullseye in my "new" Stan 243. Musketballed FVF, per Jim's instruction, yesterday and it was so easy in my stupor and smoked up great.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Elementary is on, so it is Arcadia in my lil' full bent billard. No gore yet, but there is some promise of a body in an old trunk...


----------



## Jeff10236

Breaking in my new Invicta Canadian with half a bowl of 4noggins' Bald Headed Teacher


----------



## rogermugs

Last night I broke in my MM MacArthur with a layer cake of Squadron Leader, Newminster Black cavendish, 1Q, Prince Albert, perfection, and epiphany. 

Yea. It's a big pipe. 
Today I'm bed ridden with a flu and pulled muscles in my chest. Hurting.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I'm back after a break from the board, and I'm puffing away on a bowl of HOTW. I popped my oldest tin, three and a half years, and maybe it's just me, but three and a half years just doesn't seem to do for HOTW what it does for Union Square or FVF. I think it's probably the perique (and my dislike of it in general).

That said, I've also been smoking out of a three year old tin of Balkan Sasieni, and I'm major league happy about how it has turned out. I'd better order more for the cellar!


----------



## Nachman

rogermugs said:


> Last night I broke in my MM MacArthur with a layer cake of Squadron Leader, Newminster Black cavendish, 1Q, Prince Albert, perfection, and epiphany.
> 
> Yea. It's a big pipe.
> Today I'm bed ridden with a flu and pulled muscles in my chest. Hurting.


Did you Pull the muscles in your chest by sucking on that MacArthur?


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Elementary is on, so it is Arcadia in my lil' full bent billard. No gore yet, but there is some promise of a body in an old trunk...


I was deeply disappointed in *Elementary*. Whether it has clever dialogue or intricate plot twists, fine acting or stunning displays of Sherlockian logic, must forever remain beyond my knowing. I had barely goten by the gratuitous kinkiness of Sherlock's entrapment of the "babes" in garter belts and high-heel leather boots, hoping for better, when the psychotic broke loose in the operating room with the scalpel. Too much. Too much. Click. They've done the same to new productions of Agathie Christie material. Repellant and unnecessary.

Smoking some more LGF. I do like LGF.


----------



## karatekyle

MarkC said:


> That said, I've also been smoking out of a three year old tin of Balkan Sasieni, and I'm major league happy about how it has turned out. I'd better order more for the cellar!


Hmm, might have to pick up a few tins to sit on too. It's so cheap, how can't you love it!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Graco Ocean


----------



## Jeff10236

I'm sitting on my balcony enjoying some GH Bosuns Cut Plug in my rusticated Peterson Barrel, drinking some Captain Morgan and (diet) Coke, and listening to The Fighting Jamesons. If I don't get too cold (it is chilly) I'll follow up with some Balkan Sasieni in my rusticated Hardcastle bulldog.


----------



## laloin

A good friend at my local B&M was kind enough to give me a ounce and half of some well aged Stonehaven. I was planning on smoking the last bit of some LNF but that got put on the back burner. 
Happy smoking away in my Sav Mr G straight billard, yummy


----------



## karatekyle

True to my plans, I had a bowl of [Light] Flake with a bit of sweet white. The bottle lasted longer than the pipe so I popped a tin of London Mixture and dug into that. Finished the bottle off but wasn't satisfied with my poor pairing theory. The wine was wonderful with the mild virginia but it didn't have a chance against the tangy, sharp flavor of London Mixt. Finished the last bit of the bowl with some Cab S (for science, of course!). That was a much better balance.

And then I slept very, very well. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## laloin

karatekyle said:


> True to my plans, I had a bowl of [Light] Flake with a bit of sweet white. The bottle lasted longer than the pipe so I popped a tin of London Mixture and dug into that. Finished the bottle off but wasn't satisfied with my poor pairing theory. The wine was wonderful with the mild virginia but it didn't have a chance against the tangy, sharp flavor of London Mixt. Finished the last bit of the bowl with some Cab S (for science, of course!). That was a much better balance.
> 
> And then I slept very, very well. :new_all_coholic:


pairing a light white wine is great, with a good virginia. But a white wine with London Mixture isn't gonna stand a chance. Better to pair London Mixture with a good scotch, I prefer a Islay with a English


----------



## Tobias Lutz

4th Generation 1855 in a Dr. Grabow Duke

and a great bottle of red table wine from a local vineyard eace:


----------



## mikebjrtx

laloin said:


> pairing a light white wine is great, with a good virginia. But a white wine with London Mixture isn't gonna stand a chance. Better to pair London Mixture with a good scotch, I prefer a Islay with a English


Scotch goes great with everything.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

laloin said:


> pairing a light white wine is great, with a good virginia. But a white wine with London Mixture isn't gonna stand a chance. Better to pair London Mixture with a good scotch, I prefer a Islay with a English


I like London Mixture with a nice porter or stout.


----------



## MarkC

Been on a latakia/oriental kick lately; very unlike my normal virginias. Tonight it's GLP Meridian. Very nice and rich tasting.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Irish Flake in the '48 Peterson Killarney apple, followed by Kendal Dark in a CG with a TRUE Forever Stem. Wishing tomorrow were not a Monday...


----------



## TTecheTTe

DGT'd FM Cellar in the MM Diplomat (with the rabid original stem).


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Irish Flake in the '48 Peterson Killarney apple, followed by Kendal Dark in a CG with a TRUE Forever Stem. Wishing tomorrow were not a Monday...





TTecheTTe said:


> DGT'd FM Cellar in the MM Diplomat (with the rabid original stem).


So. We've got to post the stem separately now as well. Oh dear...

Louisiana Flake in an 1899 small half-bent Billiard Barling with silver band. I believe the stem in ebonite is original... Now, for those who are interested, and particularly those who are not, very early Barling stems don't have the trademark crossed Barling lettering. Nor does this pipe have the "Barling's Make" stamp; those didn't come in until about 1906 at the earliest. Interesting, huh?


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> So. We've got to post the stem separately now as well. Oh dear...


Nah, that was just carryover from another thread - my apologies.

Robert, feel free to throw us a pic every now and again when you're smoking your older pipes. The earliest I've had experience with dated from only the 1920's, and I'm sure others would also be interested in any 19th century examples you could share.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Nah, that was just carryover from another thread - my apologies.
> 
> Robert, feel free to throw us a pic every now and again when you're smoking your older pipes. The earliest I've had experience with dated from only the 1920's, and I'm sure others would also be interested in any 19th century examples you could share.


1899 Barling and 1890-ish Ropp Bussang Cherrywood. Smoked both of these today. The Barling is a very regular smoke for me; lovely little pipe. It's my dedicated pipe (at least one of them) for Louisiana Flake. The Cherrywood is getting use with Black Bogie. I appear to have outgrown the tiny Ropp Prince for this tobacco...

View attachment 75935
View attachment 75936


And a fun little oddity from the 1930s, I believe. I posted it recently on a newbie thread where pipe filling was being discussed.

View attachment 75937
View attachment 75938


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks, Robert. I do recall seeing the Cherrywood Ropp now and the Barling is a cute little bunny, no? 
But that "filler". Hilarious - who would have thought up such a contraption? Perhaps a man lacking both thumbs?


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Robert. I do recall seeing the Cherrywood Ropp now and the Barling is a cute little bunny, no? But that "filler". Hilarious - who would have thought up such a contraption? Perhaps a man lacking both thumbs?


 The filler actually works rather well. I don't use it as often as I should.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> So. We've got to post the stem separately now as well. Oh dear...


Duh, Yeah! But, Terry started it! :rant: (Oh, and you forgot the :nono



steinr1 said:


> And a fun little oddity from the 1930s, I believe. I posted it recently on a newbie thread where pipe filling was being discussed.
> 
> View attachment 75937
> View attachment 75938


Interesting, but what in Sam Cro is it? :hmm:

Long afternoon of two small errands. Finally settled in with my 'lil Bear in the MM Dip. Think I'll have a Guinness - el Wedo Mark made me thirsty.

Terry @ProbateGeek, what did you think of the Bow-legged Bear? Why have you chosen the Kendal Dark over KK?


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Interesting, but what in Sam Cro is it? :hmm:


The patent has probably expired. Somebody should return them to production. Hint @Mari -- the words "Pipe Filler" are engraved on the device.

Speaking of heavy loads, this Irish Flake seems more than ordinarily potent. Excellent!


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Terry @ProbateGeek, what did you think of the Bow-legged Bear? Why have you chosen the Kendal Dark over KK?


I have not been able to crack the BLB open yet - that's what you get for sending the whole tin, silly. :wave:

While I do love the Kendal Kentucky, I don't recall EVER tasting even a bit of the Lakeland essence, which I now taste regularly with the Kendal Dark. It's not strong, but when you spot it it's obvious. Other than that, they're about the same to me. And Kendal Dark is way cooler of a name - Dark Kendal would have been that much better.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I have not been able to crack the BLB open yet - that's what you get for sending the whole tin, silly. :wave:
> 
> While I do love the Kendal Kentucky, I don't recall EVER tasting even a bit of the Lakeland essence, which I now taste regularly with the Kendal Dark. It's not strong, but when you spot it it's obvious. Other than that, they're about the same to me. And Kendal Dark is way cooler of a name - Dark Kendal would have been that much better.


You had me at "Lakeland," you sly-tongued devil....


----------



## Kashmir

Smoking C&D's Star of the East tonight.


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of newminster superior Navy flake. The label says it straight Virginia but I swear I was tasting Burley. smoked in my GBD tap Canuck


----------



## MarkC

Smoking a bowl of Drama Reserve in my Altinok meer.


----------



## Jogi

St. Bruno RR in my GG Bento Tomato pearwood...


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in "Frankenpipe". It's alive!

Gave a workmate a Ropp Cherrywood Churchwarden and held Pipe Smoking 101 in the car park this afternoon. I brought a selection of tobaccos for him to try and he went for the highly regarded and recommended Peterson Special 2012 Reserve. Can't say I blame him - that stuff is just superb. I gave him a smaller no-name meerschaum-lined bent Billiard to try it in (don't want him to stink up the Ropp before he decides what to smoke in it - and he's got the start of a rotation...) He got through it without a scorched tongue and thoroughly enjoyed his first ever bowl. I'd call that a rare success. He spurned the Ennerdale Flake, however. No accounting for taste.


----------



## Desertlifter

Irish Flake. Two days late, but still a lovely blend.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Irish Flake. Two days late, but still a lovely blend.


I'm late!? Well at least I'm started on mine, in a MM Diplomat. But I've smoked some the past few days, too. Does it count, or did I have to register beforehand -- call my shot, so to speak?

And I've received a writ from Puff Central demanding payment of fines, claiming that I've posted numerous times without mentioning the stem material or style. Well, you can't beat city hall, so I'll just pay up and avoid any more penalties -- a Forever stem, basic black acylic, straight, fantail.

Hope I wasn't late with this Irish Flake, though.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> I'm late!? Well at least I'm started on mine, in a MM Diplomat. But I've smoked some the past few days, too. Does it count, or did I have to register beforehand -- call my shot, so to speak?
> 
> And I've received a writ from Puff Central demanding payment of fines, claiming that I've posted numerous times without mentioning the stem material or style. Well, you can't beat city hall, so I'll just pay up and avoid any more penalties -- a Forever stem, basic black acylic, straight, fantail.
> 
> Hope I wasn't late with this Irish Flake, though.


You still have a stem? I've removed all of mine and just puff away from the Ferrule. It does make cleaning a bit easier, and I can ALWAYS pass a pipe cleaner into the bowl if needed. Guess I need a lovat - all of my pipes are serious nose-warmers now.


----------



## freestoke

Actually, Brian, I don't think it's allowed at all. Without the stem, it's known as drug paraphernalia.

I've just piped up a big Falcon with an indeterminate mixture. "Standard ribbon" of some description, a little on the dry side, but tasty. I've bolstered the nicotine with a 5B topping. Sort of aromatic...pretty decent, actually. It'll come to me...


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Actually, Brian, I don't think it's allowed at all. Without the stem, it's known as drug paraphernalia.
> 
> I've just piped up a big Falcon with an indeterminate mixture. "Standard ribbon" of some description, a little on the dry side, but tasty. I've bolstered the nicotine with a 5B topping. Sort of aromatic...pretty decent, actually. It'll come to me...


Ah - no worries, as I reside in Washington. 

Off for a run.


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight I am smoking out of my Sketcher and smoking some Villiger 1888 Cocktail Hour. This pipe is a Very odd looking pipe have to say it is one of the biggest pipes I have at the moment. It has been a while since I used Photobucket so I hope this picture comes though, Photo taken with my iPhone and uploaded with the Photobucket App so I hope it works out. first time doing it this way. Wife has a Birthday in less then 20 min. Hers is March 20th and mine is April 20th.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Had a bowl of OGS in my favorite MM cob during the drive home from work. The OGS is good tobacco, but nada special. I'm almost done with the tin of OGS and am looking forward to some of my preferred VA's.


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a small Ropp paneled Billiard. Haven't smoked this stuff for a little while and a repeat performance or two is now scheduled. The evening will inevitably end with Louisiana Flake probably in my ancient Barling.


----------



## Scott W.

A bowl of coyote classic in the Nording


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 109 in a Castello billiard.


----------



## philly121

Smoking a bowl of Bracken Flake that ProbateGeek sent me. Now I know what he meant when he said he would send me some real tobacco.


----------



## ProbateGeek

philly121 said:


> Smoking a bowl of Bracken Flake that ProbateGeek sent me. Now I know what he meant when he said he would send me some real tobacco.


We aim to satisfy... p


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> We aim to satisfy... p


So, you like that FM Cellar; doesn't it make you feel elegant? Smoking a Dom puro Churchhill, and have a bowl of 1792 ready for dessert to join you (I know you're doing your job) in our singular effort to save the world - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...you-escape-zombie-apocalypse.html#post3821721


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> So, you like that FM Cellar; doesn't it make you feel elegant? Smoking a Dom puro Churchhill, and have a bowl of 1792 ready for dessert to join you (I know you're doing your job) in our singular effort to save the world - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...you-escape-zombie-apocalypse.html#post3821721


I've been smoking the 1792 for two days straight - time for a stogie. A La Herencia Cubana CORE robusto, or an Indian Tobac Super Fuerte Super Gordo maduro - both ROTT. I'll go with the 6 x 58 Super Gordo. If it doesn't make me happy, though, back to the flake and the redemption of the world!

:ss


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> I've been smoking the 1792 for two days straight - time for a stogie. A La Herencia Cubana CORE robusto, or an Indian Tobac Super Fuerte Super Gordo maduro - both ROTT. I'll go with the 6 x 58 Super Gordo. If it doesn't make me happy, though, back to the flake and the redemption of the world!
> 
> :ss


Finally finished mine, so now I've taken over on world redemption as you smoke yours...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a LaRocca


----------



## TTecheTTe

MM 965 in a Stanwell FW 243. Gummed up my cobs this morning, and wreaked my jaw, trying to smoke new tins of 1792 and then SL.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> MM 965 in a Stanwell FW 243. Gummed up my cobs this morning, and wreaked my jaw, trying to smoke new tins of 1792 and then SL.


As a tribute to you, Mari, I am now in the process of gumming up both nostrils with my latest endeavor: *1792 Snuff*.










I'm zombie-proof!


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> As a tribute to you, Mari, I am now in the process of gumming up both nostrils with my latest endeavor: *1792 Snuff*.
> 
> I'm zombie-proof!


Looks like it will...amd looks like cayenne pepper! Mr.Snuff is 10% off, coupon code mrsnuff01


----------



## Redz

Just finished my 8" clay tavern with Peterson's Old Dublin.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> As a tribute to you, Mari, I am now in the process of gumming up both nostrils with my latest endeavor: *1792 Snuff*.
> 
> I'm zombie-proof!


I'm picturing my hi-fi snuff method with this. DH in the left, Thomas Paine in the right.

So of which event is 1792 flake reminding us?

I like the Paine connection to snuff. Seems apropos.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> I'm picturing my hi-fi snuff method with this. DH in the left, Thomas Paine in the right.
> 
> So of which event is 1792 flake reminding us?
> 
> I like the Paine connection to snuff. Seems apropos.


The 1792 Snuff shall be called:










___Off With Your Head!


----------



## laloin

I was a naughty boy tonight and ended up smoking a illision empernay cigar since I left my pipes and bag at home when I left for work. Ended up getting off early soo I headed off to my B&M to have a cigar. I know your guys are ready to lynch me


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> I was a naughty boy tonight and ended up smoking a illision empernay cigar since I left my pipes and bag at home when I left for work. Ended up getting off early soo I headed off to my B&M to have a cigar. I know your guys are ready to lynch me


_< shhhhhhhh, Troy - I had three cigars yesterday: A 601 Serie Green Oscuro, an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 maduro, and a 262 Paradigm lancero. That's in addition to all the Kendal Dark and a little FM's Cellar. No worries - it's all leaf... >_


----------



## TTecheTTe

MM965 in MM Dip 5th Ave. Started the day with an AF 858, and may have another. Apparently my mention of cigars as late has them coming out of the closet...


laloin said:


> I was a naughty boy tonight and ended up smoking a illision empernay cigar since I left my pipes and bag at home when I left for work. Ended up getting off early soo I headed off to my B&M to have a cigar. I know your guys are ready to lynch me





ProbateGeek said:


> _< shhhhhhhh, Troy - I had three cigars yesterday: A 601 Serie Green Oscuro, an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 maduro, and a 262 Paradigm lancero. That's in addition to all the Kendal Dark and a little FM's Cellar. No worries - it's all leaf... >_


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Cavicchi hawkbill.


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of LBF with the center punch out, in my no named straight bulldog. This pipe smokes LBF like a dream. think it will be decicated to coin flakes like bulleye


----------



## steinr1

Black Bogie and Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls earlier today. Louisiana Flake to follow on a bit later today.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I started my pipe smoking earlier than I usually do because I was visiting a friend who recently returned from Afganistan; my friend smokes only cigars, but I did bring my travel pipe kit.:nod: I was in the process of trying to convince my friend to try a pipe when a head popped over the next door fence and an older gentleman said "did I hear the word pipe?" It seems that my friend's neighbor (Bob) is 79 years old and has been smoking pipes since he was in his twenties; our party is now a party of three.:wave: Bob brought over some of his favorite old time tobaccos for me to try and fortunately I had three corncobs in my travel kit. I smoked half bowls of a lot of old time tobaccos which are currently not produced and dang-it-the flavors were great! I really do not have a clue of "what all" I smoked this evening.:der: I asked Bob that since he has been smoking his pipes since he was in his twenties did he have any health problems related to smoking? Bob said that when he was in his early 50's he was having some problems with breathing and constant sinus problems. Bob said that he went to an old time doctor who told him to take "Charcoal Powder" before he smoked and several times a day which resulted in no more breathing problems. Bob also said that he takes his "charcoal" 2 to 3 times a day every day and that his doctors said that he is in good health outside of a few wrinkles. I must admit that it was wonderful talking to Bob about the early days of America and when you really could buy a 5 cent cigar!:ranger:


----------



## freestoke

Far out! Never heard of charcoal powder! I know that the charcoal filters work the opposite in smoke streams from what you might expect, in that they act as catalyzing surfaces that increase the number of complex toxic chemicals in the smoke, rather than absorb poisons. The intestinal tract might be a different situation, though, and I can see it absorbing pesticides, fungicides, BPA, dioxine, chlorine and suchlike, that wend their way into our diet. I'm always a little suspicious of such things, though, but in this case it looks pretty harmless. Certainly a more plausible health benefit than magnetic bracelets or homeopathic scams.

Anyhow, what a great chance encounter! I'm envious!!

Realized I hadn't given the Mayfair anything to do in WEEKS! And possibly my favorite pipe, too. Got it loaded with some IF, cubed with a cigar cutter. Makes for a nice burn.


----------



## steinr1

I've been working my way through a few odds and sods in jars, trying to justify popping a tin of Tree Mixture. I've got through the remains of the Dunhill Navy Rolls, G,H & Co (??) Curly Cut, some vile French ribbon-cut muck (huzzah!) and Rattray's Red Rapparee. A couple more and I'll feel justified. Louisiana Flake is on the menu for tonight regardless.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire a bowl of Nightcap in a Graco apple


----------



## Desertlifter

SG MVF in a Stanwell silver band - topped with a splash of Devil's Holiday.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Certainly a more plausible health benefit than magnetic bracelets or homeopathic scams.


What a horrid thing to say. My chiropractor says these homeopathic magnets will cure me!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> What a horrid thing to say. My chiropractor says these homeopathic magnets will cure me!


Since tungsten magnets have a vanishingly small paramagnetic moment, they fit in perfectly with homeopathic theory. I've also heard that if you line enough of the copper bracelets up correctly, you can tow a vehicle. (A little-known fact -- copper bracelets power the tow beam on the Enterprise.)

Smoking some PA in the Country Gentleman.


----------



## MarkC

Well, the Irish Flake idea fell by the wayside; Maltese Falcon for me.


----------



## steinr1

Robert Lewis Tree Mixture in a small (but quite reasonable capacity, wide bowl), bent, double skinned ceramic pipe. "Old Mokum", Didn't take to the pipe at first, but it really has its advantges. I was able to smoke this mixture quite hard with no risk of juices getting into the stem and the smoke remaining cool throughout. The mixture is very soft smoking and deceptively mild despite the plumes of smoke produced; no tongue bite despite best efforts. Virginias were present with sweet butteriness in this Oriental driven mixture with the Latakia quite evident but oh so well integrated. Some Cavendish sweetness, perhaps? I'm not a huge Latakia fan and didn't like this mix years ago when I first tried it, but this is a tobacco I feel I could smoke all day long. And probably will. Thanks, Colonel Tree.


----------



## steinr1

No apologies for the almost immediate repost of this smoke.

Tree Mixture. This is an absolute must for anyone who likes classic "English" mixtures. 

The more I consider it the better it seems. Not huge on nicotine perhaps, but that's a small inconvenience. And an excuse to smoke even more. I had a couple of smaller bowls ealier today, but I "got it" properly with this one. Maybe a blend for a huge straight Billiard...


----------



## freestoke

I've been running on this LGF now for well over an hour, a full bore, rubbed out load in the big Falcon. Just watched another episode of The Rogues that Audrey got for me for my birthday last summer. Super good! * Take Me in Paris*. Sort of a family oriented Mission Impossible, where the family consists of con artists and the object is money, rather than the overthrow of governments. Great stuff!


----------



## Derrick_Y

No explanation needed


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> Tree Mixture. This is an absolute must for anyone who likes classic "English" mixtures...


I've been storing a tin of this is my cellar for quite some time now (I can't even remember how I obtained it). I'm not sure why I haven't opened it yet? Just never felt compelled, I guess. Now I'm excited to try it. Just need to empty out a few of the others that are currently open and then I'll give it a go.

Tonight, I'm enjoying some Rattray Marlin Flake in my McCarter Natural Billiard.


----------



## steinr1

Much more Tree Mixture today (and a bit of Black Bogie to get the vitamin levels up.) The Myon Royale is performing magnificently. Had one of those rare smokes where the packing is just right and the burn kept going right to the heel with no need to tamp, let alone relight. Slow, cool burn right to the bottom without a fight. Perfect, just perfect. And the tobacco ain't bad either.

Perhaps more of this and a bowl or two of Louisiana Flake in the venerable Barling.

Orchestra and Full Chorus for "Rule, Britannia". The festivities to end with "God Save the Queen".

Huzzah!


----------



## logically

Getting ready to leave work for the evening. I brought my little no-name briar and some PA to work with me. I'm gonna get a bowl packed up to puff on the way home. 

In other news, Payday is coming up and I may just have to get my self a late Easter present... Perhaps my first Savineli? It's springtime so I'm going to have more opportunities to be smoking now. It's justifiable, right?


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Hearth & Home Marquee Black House in a Pete Sherlock Holmes.


Peterson's Sherlock Holmes_Table by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## MarkC

A second bowl of Rainer LGF. You know, I was kind of hoping this would suck as it's kind of pricey. Oh, well...


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> A second bowl of Rainer LGF. You know, I was kind of hoping this would suck as it's kind of pricey. Oh, well...


You can use the flakes as place mats at the dining table, too! Just break a piece off after dinner and you're good to go without leaving your chair, possibly with a few additional flavors thrown in from sauce or gravy drippings. :tu


----------



## steinr1

A bit of Warrior Plug in the new (to me) Yeco Junior. Needs a cake restarting and Warrior builds it well. Nice smoke too.

I've been a bit obsessed with Tree Mixture for a few days and Louisiana Flake consumption is down. This will need to be remedied tonight at least once. I don't want any jealousy to develop.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Abingdon in a Castello Sea Rock 33. And, sipping on a Ninkasi Total Domination IPA.


Castello SeaRock 33_e by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## logically

steinr1 said:


> I've been a bit obsessed with Tree Mixture for a few days and Louisiana Flake consumption is down. This will need to be remedied tonight at least once. I don't want any jealousy to develop.


Just keep the tins separated from each other so they don't get in a fight when you're not looking :laugh:


----------



## TanZ2005

MarkC said:


> A second bowl of Rainer LGF. You know, I was kind of hoping this would suck as it's kind of pricey. Oh, well...


You know I have been meaning to give it a try just haven't found a way to pull the Trigger, If I am lucky maybe I can talk my wife into an extra gift for my birthday in 18 days lol. But seeing I just placed an order not sure but that is sure on my to smoke list.

Tonight smoke in my Estate DG Bulldog some Frog Morton on the Bayou.

Locked on and Ready to FIRE!

James


----------



## MarkC

TanZ2005 said:


> You know I have been meaning to give it a try just haven't found a way to pull the Trigger, If I am lucky maybe I can talk my wife into an extra gift for my birthday in 18 days lol. But seeing I just placed an order not sure but that is sure on my to smoke list.


You never know. Some could just kind of 'show up' somehow...


----------



## freestoke

I had the perfect idea to achieve world peace a little while ago, but, while waiting for somebody to show up here to tell it to, I decided to kill some time with a bowl of Irish Flake and now cannot for the life of me remember what it was. sigh. Should have posted earlier.


----------



## Scott W.

McC red cake in the Nording freehand


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Lagonda in a Worobiec Gdanska.


WOROBIEC GDAŃSKA._x by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I had the perfect idea to achieve world peace a little while ago, but, while waiting for somebody to show up here to tell it to, I decided to kill some time with a bowl of Irish Flake and now cannot for the life of me remember what it was. sigh. Should have posted earlier.


Funny, Jim. I am just lighting up a bowl of Irish Flake, and. . . Egads! THAT'S IT!


----------



## DanR

My local tobacconist sells a mixture they call "George's Blend", which is one that I first started piping with, but grew tired of very rapidly once I was exposed to all the other varieties of pipe tobaccos. I remember it being sweet, maybe even vanilla. Revisiting it tonight, it appears to be largely 1Q with a touch of something else added for spice. It's actually better than I remembered, and is satisfying my sweet tooth quite well. 

I took the family out to the riverwalk this past Saturday and we caught "the complete works of Shakespeare, abridged" (a very funny performance) at the Arneson theatre, which is the outdoor theatre right on the river. As the river cruise so often points out to tourists, this theatre is where Sandra Bullock performed her water glass routine dressed in German octoberfest garb in the movie Miss Congeniality. Anyway, while we were enjoying the show I caught the faint aroma of a sweet vanilla tobacco being enjoyed nearby and it made me very jealous. It was a lovely evening, and I did not have my pipe - shame on me. I found the gentleman after the show (he was working there and standing just "outside" the theater perimeter) and struck up a short conversation. He was dressed a bit like a pioneer, maybe playing the old San Antonio river "part", and his pipe was a MM Cobb. This guy was quite the character. He told me he was smoking "George's Blend" and I had been thinking about trying it again since then...

One other cool tidbit is that the kids smelled the tobacco too, and my daughter commented later that she wasn't sure at first what it was, but it "smelled like home". I love it!


----------



## karatekyle

Doing some work. Work work! Exploring a few genes potentially affecting bacterial fecal shedding. Unfortunately, the library isn't too lenient on indoor pipe usage. They don't seem to mind my lip full of Cope, a crutch I find INDISPUTABLY more offensive than the aroma of a well blended aromatic.


----------



## MarkC

Maltese Falcon.


----------



## steinr1

Warrior Plug in the little Yeco Junior. Turning out to be a very nice little smoker well suited to plug tobacco. Puffed away at it for an astonishing (well, it astonished me) 3/4+ hour with a relight only to clear the last of the dottle; most without the need to tamp. The bowl is the size of the end of my little finger to just beyond the first joint. Should be better still when the cake forms properly. This tobacco burns slow and cool with the burley fruit flavours predominant. A very pleasant and relaxing smoke on a cold evening. Very much recommended.

Lining up the ancient Barling with a load of Louisiana Flake; might go for some of the Germain's rich Dark Flake again in the S-M Barling Lovat. Loving that tobacco - I just suck air through the load for a few minutes to enjoy the fruity goodness of the raw tobacco before even bothering to light it.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian in a Pioneer Meerschaum Gourd Calabash and a wee dram of Glenmorangie.


FullPipe_324 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## MarkC

Maltese Falcon again. This is nice stuff, but I can't help wishing it was Balkan Sasieni...


----------



## laloin

well after 12/5 shifts, I finally managed to get a full day off. loaded up my old faithful no named bent Dublin, with some LNF and away we go. Yummy grassish notes, with some plume notes from the perique. People always say they never taste the perique. Too me when LNF is fresh you can taste the plum like notes from Perique. When it's aged, the Perique more in the background then anything


----------



## steinr1

It's April. It doesn't snow south of London in April. To prove the point I barbecued some beef. You clearly can't barbecue effectively when it's snowing. So it can't have been doing that.

While tending the barbecue and admiring the lack of snow in all its floculent whiteness I smoked a couple of bowls of Best Brown Flake in a large, somewhat knackered, Ropp Montagnarde. 

I have finally "got" the essence in this simple Lakeland blend. Yes - "Floral". I wouldn't quite go as far as "perfumed" but the essence is clearly a big bunch of some flower or other. I've always enjoyed it but never truely over-analysed it before. Just in time to run out of this blend. 

Great smoke, lovely tender beef and impressive lack of snow. A fine afternoon/evening.

The lack of snow has now abated and I'll risk a bowl or two of Louisiana Flake. One of those floral Lakelands but with so much else going on that I've never noticed it. Hope my new super-sense doesn't ruin it for me. I've got an awful lot of this in stock.


----------



## steinr1

I seem to be alone in smoking into the "evening". 

Smoked another bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake - RDF = or Perhaps Putative Stonehaven = PPS = in my S-M Barling Lovat. This has only a size 2 bowl at best by Dunghill standards yet delivers a 35-45 minute smoke with this fabulous blend. It 
always amazes me how tobacco that would scant make up a couple of cigarettes can smolder so long.

I only bought a rapidly disappearing 50g sample of this, new to me, blend. I see a bright future for it and a dim one for my wallet. A 1kg order looms...

I might end the day with some 1792 Flake. It's been quite a heavy smoke day with a couple of bowls at least of 4 different tobaccos; 1792 might possibly cut through the undergrowth.


----------



## DanR

Had a cigar earlier today as I wrestled with the lawn, cleaned the gutters, and chemically analyzed and adjusted the pool. Finally cleaned myself up and now I'm relaxing a bit. It's a stunningly beautiful day - mid to upper 70's, sunny, birds chirping, and the baby-backs that I started a few hours ago will be done soon (yum). Perfect time for a pipe! I'm enjoying some "Texas Tea" in my large Boswell. This tobacco is from the local shop, obviously something else that's been renamed to protect its true identify. It's entirely black cavendish, with a sweet and spicy (like clove) topping. I've had an ARO craving lately, so this is hitting the spot nicely. Cheers!


----------



## nikonnut

Finally broke down and poped a tin of Three Nuns. This one is post 1995 (it's a German tin but the price is listed in Euros) but not sure how post. Regardless, it's fantastic! Can't puff this one or it hurts but man am I hooked!!!


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> Finally broke down and poped a tin of Three Nuns. This one is post 1995 (it's a German tin but the price is listed in Euros) but not sure how post. Regardless, it's fantastic! Can't puff this one or it hurts but man am I hooked!!!


Lucky dog! Three Nuns is quite bitey and it seems that age hasn't tamed it. But it is lovely tobacco. I do note that you say "a tin" rather than "the tin". From which I infer that there are more than one. Fascist!

I've just returned fom exile in the shed where I went with two loaded pipes and a Kindle. Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling, Tree Mixture in a Pot meerschaum and the Gormenghast trilogy. Slowly puffing on the Barling I got absorbed in the book. Brilliant writing; not read it before and I was inspired to start by some posts on this forum. THANKS. When the pipe went out I was amazed to see that 50 minutes had past. Tamp, relight and back to the book. Half an hour later it went out again. Nothing but ash. Just at a point where Steerpike sparks up his pipe. I left him to finish smoking alone and retired inside. The Tree Mixture will have to wait.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

steinr1 said:


> I've just returned fom exile in the shed where I went with two loaded pipes and a Kindle. Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling, Tree Mixture in a Pot meerschaum and the Gormenghast trilogy. Slowly puffing on the Barling I got absorbed in the book. Brilliant writing; not read it before and I was inspired to start by some posts on this forum. THANKS. When the pipe went out I was amazed to see that 50 minutes had past. Tamp, relight and back to the book. Half an hour later it went out again. Nothing but ash. Just at a point where Steerpike sparks up his pipe. I left him to finish smoking alone and retired inside. The Tree Mixture will have to wait.


Does it get any better than that, Robert? But, what the heck kind of a pal are you to abandon Steerpike just as he is sparking up his pipe? Gormenghast is now on the top of my to-read list. Thanks!

Smoking a bowl of GL Pease Samarra in a Caminetto and listening to the wind howl around Raven's Grove. Sipping on a glass of Ridge Zin. Life is good!


Caminetto by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## steinr1

My pipe smoking cadence seems to be on top form at the moment. Just put down a bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake after an hour of puffing to make dinner for the kids. Still maybe 1/4 of the bowl to go. This in an S-M Barling - about Size 2 by Dunghill reckoning. I attribute this to the calming effect of reading the Gormenghast trilogy.

I'll have a bowl of Louisiana Flake later on. I expect 2 hours as a minimum...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> My pipe smoking cadence seems to be on top form at the moment...
> I'll have a bowl of Louisiana Flake later on. I expect 2 hours as a minimum...


Sign 'im up! We'll take the early line at Ladbrokes and make a killing in the next world slow-smoke championship! :tu I'm filling the 4Dot with Stonehaven. Just a nice little musketball, though. Doubt it will last an hour, but it should taste just fine. More Old Milwaukee, the beer of non-champions!


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> My pipe smoking cadence seems to be on top form at the moment...
> I'll have a bowl of Louisiana Flake later on. I expect 2 hours as a minimum...


Sign 'im up! We'll take the early line at Ladbrokes and make a killing in the next world slow-smoke championship! :tu I'm filling the 4Dot with Stonehaven. Just a nice little musketball, though. Doubt it will last an hour, but it should taste just fine. More Old Milwaukee, the beer of non-champions!


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Sign 'im up! We'll take the early line at Ladbrokes and make a killing in the next world slow-smoke championship! :tu I'm filling the 4Dot with Stonehaven. Just a nice little musketball, though. Doubt it will last an hour, but it should taste just fine. More Old Milwaukee, the beer of non-champions!


Not much short of an hour and a half from the size 3 bowl of the Barling with Louisiana Flake in it. I'm going to have to start smoking half bowls...


----------



## steinr1

Hello? Once again I seem to be the only one posting in the evening...

Another (half) bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake. Smoked a little quicker and hotter than I have of late as I was barbecueing despite the rain. We're made of stern stuff in the UK; we need to be.

The tobacco is sublime. I liked it so much, I bought the company.

Well, perhaps not, but a kilo of it (If this is the same blend as Stonehaven, this could account for the entire annual production - sorry...) I normally don't go that overboard about a single blend (the glorious Louisiana Flake excepted), but damn, this is *really* good VaBur. I placed the taste of the unlit tobacco at last. Stoned fruit certainly, cherries more specifically and De Kuyper Cherry Brandy most specifically.

And so, a Vanderbilt Cocktail beckons...


----------



## laloin

perhaps trickle maybe heheheh


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of LNF in my straight no named bulldog, yummy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a newly acquired Large Rossi Freehand followed by a bowl of Dunhill 965 in my large Ardor Freehand.ipe: It has been more than 6 months since I've last had Marlin Flake and it was delightful this evening. I needed a stronger blend to end the night and my Dunhill 965 was just what I craved.:yo: I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had an enjoyable, relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## Mante

steinr1 said:


> Hello? Once again I seem to be the only one posting in the evening...


 Fixed that mate. :thumb:

Anni Kake after a long, hard day. Mmmmmmm, Life is good my friends.


----------



## Nachman

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Marlin Flake in a newly acquired Large Rossi Freehand followed by a bowl of Dunhill 965 in my large Ardor Freehand.ipe: It has been more than 6 months since I've last had Marlin Flake and it was delightful this evening. I needed a stronger blend to end the night and my Dunhill 965 was just what I craved.:yo: I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had an enjoyable, relaxing evening.:drinking:


I have missed your late night (wee hours of the morning) posts.


----------



## steinr1

A chill but dry day earlier. Most suitable for sitting in the garden reading and smoking Tree mixture. So I had a few bowls.

It's started raining now, so I'll step up to some Black Bogie Aromatic to limit the exposure to the elements. If it keeps up I'll have to retire to my shed. I'll then be free to smoke a bowl or two of the highly regarded and recommended Peterson's Special 2012 Reserve. This one needs enclosure to allow the room note somewhere to linger. I do hope the weather remains inclement (Never hear this word apart from in the negative. "What's the weather like? Most clement indeed.")


----------



## MarkC

Coffee-Cup said:


> It has been more than 6 months since I've last had Marlin Flake and it was delightful this evening.


That's the major drawback to having a varied cellar in my opinion. I went nuts with GLP Laurel Heights back in 2010, but haven't had any in about two years!

I'm smoking the rapidly dwindling McClelland's Aurora tonight; I sure hope it doesn't take two years to try this one again!


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of FVF that's been sitting in a jar for 18 months. When I popped the jar, the flakes were covered in white crystals. wow fruits of my labor aka patients LOL. Smoked in my sav Mr' G straight billard. it was a wee bit wet, soo had trouble getting it going, but once I get the flake smoldering it was yummy


----------



## nikonnut

Bells Three Nuns in the country gentleman as I peruse Puff


----------



## Thirston

A bit of CD Pirate Kake in my new Sav Tortuga.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Graco Ocean


----------



## DanR

Just popped a tin of C&D Mississippi Mud. Plenty of Latakia, but a decent amount of perique in there too, so it's a bit peppery. The tin note does seem to be "muddy", but of course that could just be the power of suggestion? The label states "a unique blend", or something like that - very true. It's perfectly dry and ready to smoke right out of the tin (like many of the C&D blends). I like it!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> I have missed your late night (wee hours of the morning) posts.


Hi Nick,

I do appreciate your comment and I have been a little busy of late to post, but I still continue to enjoy my pipes regardless of the hour.:thumb: I recently got a couple of large freehand pipes which are essentially a large piece of artistic briar, small hole for the tobacco on one end with a smaller hole for the stem. I have found that these pipes smoke very much cooler than my usual; probably because of the thick briar surrounding the tobacco.:nod: I am in the process experimenting with these pipes to determine which tobaccos are more flavorful in these pipes; I can definitely say with their large size that these pipes are not clenchers, but definite sitters.:ranger:


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready for a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> That's the major drawback to having a varied cellar in my opinion. I went nuts with GLP Laurel Heights back in 2010, but haven't had any in about two years!
> 
> I'm smoking the rapidly dwindling McClelland's Aurora tonight; I sure hope it doesn't take two years to try this one again!


Mark! You are so correct; life was simpler when I only had a supply of a few tobaccos, but I am so happy to be able to enjoy these wonderful blends.:wave: I also want to thank you for the RG bump; it is interesting that I only found out somewhat recently what a RG was.:dunno: This evening I had a bowl of SG St. James Flake in my Large Rossi Freehand.ipe: This is the 4th time that I have smoked this tobacco and initially it was not too impressive, but I am beginning to detect some very nice flavors. This blend is a cool smoke, medium in strength exuding a continuous varied flavor profile that changes subtly from minute to minute.:yo: I enjoyed this smoke for 11/2 hours; down to the white ash while enjoying a small glass of brandy. I had a great evening.:martini:


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of bulleye in my no named straight bulldog. I had this bulleye in a jar for a bout a year. and wow it's sweeten, darker, and a lot sweetier. the perique has tone down. Soo yummy I didn't want the bowl to end. sadly it did


----------



## kuntry08

I had my first bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in my brand new Savinelli Trevi 320. It was absolutely awesome. My wife didn't enjoy the room note though....she said "it stinks" about six times.


----------



## logically

kuntry08 said:


> I had my first bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in my brand new Savinelli Trevi 320. It was absolutely awesome. My wife didn't enjoy the room note though....she said "it stinks" about six times.


My woman hasn't been enjoying my pipe habit at all. She doesn't want to be near me me after I've smoked. She says I stink like a nasty compost pile. I think it's the *perfect* tool for when I need some space :nod:


----------



## kuntry08

logically said:


> My woman hasn't been enjoying my pipe habit at all. She doesn't want to be near me me after I've smoked. She says I stink like a nasty compost pile. I think it's the *perfect* tool for when I need some space :nod:


Its funny because she loves the smell of my other pipe tobaccos, and cigars. It felt so odd to hear her say she didn't like it. Oh well, can win 'em all. :dunno:


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a Ropp Moroco Grand Chic Straight Oval-bowl Billiard.


----------



## Forloveoffreedom

My other love..Escudo is not allowed in the garage where I like to smoke on cold nights..however Bald Headed Teacher got a thumbs up from my wife....the bummer is the aromatics which she loves the smell of just dont do it for me. I think I take after my lab who likes to roll in two week old road kill...the more stinky the baccy the more I like it! I just have to share the dog house with the lab some evenings.


----------



## MarkC

Musketballed a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster. It's the bulk stuff, so after going from the bag, to the jar, and back out again, that's about all you can do with it unless you want to completely rub it out. Not much of a flake left there...


----------



## steinr1

Many bowls of Louisiana Flake in my old Alco today.

Visited the London Transport Museum Depot. They had Metropolitan Line No. 1 Locomotive in steam as part of the Tube's 150 anniversary. Got up on the footplate and had a nose around and a toot on the whistle. Every boy should have a go at some point. My older son loved it - he too had his obligatory toot. Also had a little narrow gauge loco tootling up and down. Fun day out.

Roast leg of lamb just sitting a while before carving. It's been a good day. I'll round it off after dinner with some Germain's Rich Dark Flake in the little Barling Lovat. Toot toot!


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying a bowl of Mac B's Old Dark Fired in my 2011 Peterson Christmas billiard. Very similar to Irish Flake. A little more mellow than IF, a bit less of a Nic kick, but I find I reach for it as often as I do for IF, which for those of you who know me is high praise from me indeed. Hope you fine gentlemen enjoyed your weekends!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Had a small bowl of Royal Yacht this afternoon. Definitely not a morning smoke for this old chap!


----------



## MarkC

Smoking a bowl of Frogmorton Across the Pond tonight. I have to admit, I just don't get this series, but I know I'm out of step with the crowd on them.


----------



## steinr1

Started the day with Germain's rich Dark Flake in a Barling S-M Lovat. A few bowls of Louisiana Flake in my Alco as an alternative to work. 

I think some Ashton Artisan's Blend after dinner (Good English Roast Beef - It's expected...) Probably in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog. The Lovat should then be dry enough for a repeat performance of the Germain's. I intend to read more Gormenghast in my shed, which should end up spinning by the time this all ends. 

And it all starts again tomorrow.


----------



## freestoke

Gormenghast. Dark Flake seems the very thing. 

Heading for the course with a cigar in tow -- it's in the bag and I've forgotten what it is. Hope it's better than that Acid Toast. blech. Like Cannon Plug as a chewing tobacco. First cigar I can say I really hated. Would not have been that bad, had I brought the corncob along, since I could have stovepiped it and not had to put it in my mouth. Yuck.

Beautiful out there!


----------



## Roadcat

Boswell's Northwoods then maybe some Pipers Pleasure


----------



## philly121

Peterson Sherlock 

Love this stuff!


----------



## laloin

really enjoyed a bowl of 2 year old LNF in my no named bend Dublin. the bright notes are gone and replaced with deeper notes, sweetier yummy. All that was left was a small pile of gray ash with a bit of dottle


----------



## MarkC

Gawith, Hoggarth Best Brown #2 . Am I just a tobacco whore? This stuff is awesome and I want more. I want more of anything and everything, apparently...


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> Gawith, Hoggarth Best Brown #2 . Am I just a tobacco whore? This stuff is awesome and I want more. I want more of anything and everything, apparently...


Is there much Lakeland essence obvious in this one?

I've just finished a jar marked "Best Brown" but can't for the life of me remember if this is G,H&Co or SG. I'm tending towards the G,H&Co. Mine was very much "with" and - thanks to Nick Nachman for the prod in that direction - I approached it with more thought and am now convinced of the "floral" nature of the basic essence. Very obvious to me now and very surprising that I could have missed it for so long, particularly considering the amount of Louisiana Flake I smoke.

And in answer to your question, obviously "Yes". Tobacco sluts, the lot of us.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Troost in a bent LaRocca


----------



## DanR

Popped a tin of McConnell Scottish Flake the other day. What a lovely tobacco. Tastes mostly of straightforward red Virginia' but with a kick of spiciness. The description says there are several tobaccos in there, including Kentucky, which I assume is where the spiciness comes from. I quite like this and will be buying more for the cellar. I've had (and enjoyed) McConnell's Scottish Cake as well, but I think I like this better.


----------



## Thirston

Thx for the mini review, D. Have not tried McConnell Scottish yet. Sounds good.

Left a FVF flake out all day and enjoying it now in a Savinelli Vaniglia.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

C&D Star of the East in a Pete Sherlock Holmes.


Peterson's Sherlock Holmes_Table by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Is there much Lakeland essence obvious in this one?


It's not 'in your face' at all; more of a faint presence like in Bright CR Flake. I've got to say, after a few more bowls, this is probably my favorite Gawith, Hoggarth so far. I like Bright CR Flake in _spite_ of the essence; I like Best Brown #2 _because_ of the essence. It tastes like an integral part of the overall flavor rather than a distraction. Maybe I've just finally gotten used to it.

Oh; I forgot what thread this was: smoking a bowl of Best Brown #2...


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> It's not 'in your face' at all; more of a faint presence like in Bright CR Flake. I've got to say, after a few more bowls, this is probably my favorite Gawith, Hoggarth so far. I like Bright CR Flake in _spite_ of the essence; I like Best Brown #2 _because_ of the essence. It tastes like an integral part of the overall flavor rather than a distraction. Maybe I've just finally gotten used to it.
> 
> Oh; I forgot what thread this was: smoking a bowl of Best Brown #2...


That chimes in with my experience. Best Brown has just the right balance. Louisiana Flake has about the same level of essence - maybe a slighgt touch more - plus the tonquin (and Perique). Enough to make its presence felt but not overwhelming.

I'll report on yesterday as the morning is underway here - Ashton Artisan's Blend throughout the day; Germain's Rich Dark Flake in the evening with a finale of Louisiana Flake.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Louisiana Flake has about the same level of essence - maybe a slighgt touch more - plus the tonquin (and Perique).


You're making me wish I liked perique!


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> You're making me wish I liked perique!


Give this tobacco a chance. I'd send a sample but the Atlantic Ocean does get in the way...

Coincidentally, I thought about a related subject yesterday evening when I was smoking a bowl of Ashton Artisan's Blend. That one has got a broad range of named tobacco varieties in the mix. I tried to discern them all while smoking and it struck me:

Why?

The blend is tasty and pleasing to my palate. Why am I trying to dissect it? I'm not a blender of tobaccos and I've got little interest in becoming one; even an amateur one. As a consumer I should really be interested in the complete blend rather than the components. Granted, it is interesting to try on occasion and it can help in tobacco selection (particularly, I feel, with Latakia and other Orientals which can be an acquired taste or indeed a "Marmite relationship"), but no further. Whether a blend contains a particular type of tobacco or not should be irrelevant to the smoker. Whether you enjoy it or not is paramount.

I avoided Oriental tobaccos and Latakia in particular for years. A experience when I was young put me off. I was wrong. I don't dislike Latakia. I simply disliked that particular tobacco at the time I smoked it.

So, Louisiana Flake. That one contains the constituents of... Louisiana Flake. (WARNING - May contain Perique or be made with machinery previously used for Perique. :lol: )


----------



## Thirston

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8263555064/ said:


> [/URL]
> Peterson's Sherlock Holmes_Table by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Great shot, DJ. Very relaxing/ cool pic. The color of the walls make me a bit curious about the rest of the room though.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gatlinburlier Mountain Maple in a Storient Meerschaum


----------



## DanR

C&D Manhattan Afternoon for me tonight.

From the tin: _Naturally sweet Golden Virginia leaf with a drop of honey sliced into flakes._

The tin note was a bit strong. A "drop" of honey my ass. It smells like toast that's been slathered with the stuff. The tobacco is very moist - much more so than most C&D blends - and was still pretty moist after an hour sitting out. I was afraid I wouldn't like it, however it's really not bad at all. The first light is like burning a dried out honeycomb, but it mellows pretty quickly. Now it's just an occasional honey note that comes through. It's sorta growing on me. I'd recommend this to Virgina lovers that like a mild aromatic from time to time.


----------



## MarkC

Interesting. Manhattan Afternoon was one of the first tobaccos I tried. I could only taste the honey the first draw of each bowl, but maybe inexperience was the problem. 

Another bowl of GHBB#2 (which is nothing like a GHV2002...). I'm trying to save some for Torque in the NPS trade, but I'm not sure I can make it...


----------



## Andrewdk

Dunhill nightcap and a spiced rum with ginger ale.


----------



## Andrewdk

Same beverage different tobacco. Changing it up to some LNF in an MM cob diplomat, which makes a pretty decent flake pipe IMHO.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Thirston said:


> Great shot, DJ. Very relaxing/ cool pic. The color of the walls make me a bit curious about the rest of the room though.


Thanks Mark!

The room:


Interior_P1050353 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr

The evolution of Raven's Grove Smoker's Den:

Ravens Grove Pipe Smokers Den


----------



## steinr1

Just part filled a newly restored Ropp Altesse Straight Billiard with Germain's Rich Dark Flake, but I just got a hankering for some Aromatic first...

Peterson Special 2012 Reserve (Highly Recommended) in a Barling Scalloped Meershaum Straight Billiard.

Several bowls of this normally result after the first; it is a really great complex Aromatic with good base tobaccos. Too light for Gormenghast, though. I'll also fill my ancient Barling Bent Billiard with Louisiana Flake and retire to the shed with the lot.


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight smoking a KBB Yellow Bole and some Hearth and Home Black House. This seems like a good pipe and Tobacco combo.

James


----------



## karatekyle

Smoked lots of pipe last weekend. And cigars too! We got all the way to the mid 40s. Today? Ten inches of fluffy white. Unbelievable.

Back to the snuff...


----------



## Bones

karatekyle said:


> Smoked lots of pipe last weekend. And cigars too! We got all the way to the mid 40s. Today? Ten inches of fluffy white. Unbelievable.
> 
> Back to the snuff...


Same here. I just stepped outside for a midnight half bowl through the corn cob and watched the snow fall. Pretty crazy getting snow this late in the season. 8" I think is what they were saying here. Took a stroll around the block. It was really pretty out, but I'm ready for real spring now.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake loaded in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat.
Same tobacco loaded, half bowl, in a Ropp Altesse for breaking in.
Louisiana Flake loaded in my ancient Barling's Make Bent Billiard.

That ought to hold me. Off to the shed!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Troost in a Dr. Grabow Royalton as I prune my Japanese Maple.


----------



## Torque

A little 965 in my trusty little basket pipe, giving the dunhill a rest tonight. Need to grow my collect so I have a wider range of choices.


----------



## Thirston

A big bowl of cd Opening Night in an old Wally Frank pocket pipe.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, Opening Night sounds like a good choice tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Penzance in my large Ardor Freehand and a bowl of Orlik Golden Slice in my Sherlock Holmes #1 .ipe: It has been ages since I've last smoked these two tobaccos and my experience this evening was so rewarding. My Panzance is three years old and it was so very mellow with lots of delicious sweet flavor; I took deep very slow puffs with whiffs of delightful smoke curling around my nose.:hippie: The Golden Slice transitioned so well from the Penzance; dang-it this was certainly a special evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew which made this a great pipe event!:beerchug:


----------



## Torque

A bowl of McClelland St James Woods in my cob. This is my first foray into the world of VaPers and don't feel the catagory is over hyped in the least. If this blend is even slightly representative of the other VaPers available then I have a lot of rewarding exploration ahead of me.

Having already tried a BurPer (C&D Exhausted Rooster) the strong scent of barbecue sauce didn't come as any real surprise on the tin note and the McClelland vinegar scent that I have read so much about was certainly present as well. I rubbed it out and allowed it to dry for about 30 mins and didn't really have the lighting problems others have written about. This is my first experience with the virginia sweetness as I have only smoked burley and english blends up to this point. The taste stayed consistent through the entire bowl and didn't turn ashy and bitter at the bottom like the other blends I've tried, which was certainly a welcome surprise. There was also a hint of an almost berry flavor in the background as well, subdued but not at all hidden. The only real disappoint was that I really had to "look" for the famed perique peppery note, which was mainly what I was looking forward to experiencing. All in all I was really pleased with this blend and really look forward to trying other blends in this catagory.

The other half of my order was a tin of 1792. I have a large flake drying in prep for the morning pipe but I'm not so sure about this one. I'm really not an aro guy and the heavy perfume smell has me a bit apprehensive but I'll give it a shot and keep an open mind.


----------



## Thirston

A little Stoney in a Savinelli.

1792- Not exactly an aro and unless you smoke cigars I'd probably eat a little something in the morning before diving in. Just sayin.


----------



## Torque

Thirston said:


> A little Stoney in a Savinelli.
> 
> 1792- Not exactly an aro and unless you smoke cigars I'd probably eat a little something in the morning before diving in. Just sayin.


Well I'm hoping it's a "different" kind of aro than what I have experienced, and from what I've read it is supposed to be in a whole different class.

Thanks for the heads up on the nic hit, I'll certainly "eat my wheaties" before I light up. I have a pretty hefty tollerance though after 30 years of smoking (including the occasional cigar). I once tried to quite but found that nicorette just pairs too nicely with a marlboro  Also, until recently, 5 brothers was manufactured in my home town. Actually I worked on the cleanup crew at Pinkerton for a while when I first got out of high school (many moons ago lol).


----------



## MarkC

Torque said:


> A bowl of McClelland St James Woods in my cob. This is my first foray into the world of VaPers and don't feel the catagory is over hyped in the least. If this blend is even slightly representative of the other VaPers available then I have a lot of rewarding exploration ahead of me.


Whew...glad I popped the Escudo tin to include in your NPS package! 

Another bowl of Opening Night for me.


----------



## steinr1

...and even more Black Bogie Aromatic. Glad I got a lot of this last order.


----------



## Thirston

Finally got more Eso Dunbar. In a Don Carlos.


windows screenshot


----------



## Chris0673

Some Anglers Dream in a pipe I received as a gift. Not sure who made it but it smokes great!


----------



## Mante

Well dried Anni Kake. A point of note to those it may interest, after suffering from strep throat I have found I need to really dry my tobaccos or not just tongue burn but inner cheek burn is a possibility. I've managed it but was worried for a day or two.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today has been a good day.

My back has been thrown out since Sun morning. A flexeril last night, and this morning, has me back in shape again. Good mobility and lack of pain rocks!

I've had a couple bowls of PA in a meer today, and just finished a GH vintage 2000 rubusto out on the porch. It was fun watching the hummingbirds at the feeders.


----------



## Chris0673

Drowning my sorrows in Angler's Dream...again. What can I say...I like that stuff! 

Using my "Poetry Pipe" that I won a few months back and wondering why I haven't been smoking it on a more regular basis! This thing smokes great and has a really deep bowl!


----------



## Thirston

A rare Friday pipe (usually smoke cigars on the weekend) of Esoterica Dunbar in a Le Nuvole. Sorry to hear of the stolen pipe, Chris.


----------



## MarkC

Astley's no. 55 in this:Claudio Cavicchi Rusticated Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Yes, I actually bookmark the pipes I buy from smokingpipes.com. Too nerdy?


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> Astley's no. 55 in this:Claudio Cavicchi Rusticated Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> Yes, I actually bookmark the pipes I buy from smokingpipes.com. Too nerdy?


That's a great looking Cavicchi, Mark. I really like dublins and the shank really makes the pipe. Plus, it's light weight for a Cavicchi (my only gripe about his amazing pipes.)


----------



## laloin

nice bowl of Bulleye tonight in my no named straight billard. Yummy


----------



## commonsenseman

3yr old LTF tonight. I think this has single-handedly rekindled my love for the pipe.


----------



## MarkC

Thirston said:


> That's a great looking Cavicchi, Mark. I really like dublins and the shank really makes the pipe. Plus, it's light weight for a Cavicchi (my only gripe about his amazing pipes.)


Yeah, it's definitely the lightest Cavicchi I have. I'm more of a holder than a clencher, so it doesn't bother me, but yeah, most of his pipes would drive a clencher to drink... :lol:

Astley's no. 55 again tonight, but in different pipe; unfortunately, Iwan Ries pages won't bookmark that way...


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> Yeah, it's definitely the lightest Cavicchi I have. I'm more of a holder than a clencher, so it doesn't bother me, but yeah, most of his pipes would drive a clencher to drink... :lol:


Right, I've recently sold off 2 of my Cavicchi Estate's and it really bummed me out, but I clench 85% of the time now. The pipes smoked as good as everyone says and the engineering was amazing, but were left on the rack most of the time because of weight. I keep an eye out for lighter weight ones but not too many around.

Enjoying some Sherlock Holmes VR blend in a Savinelli Tortuga.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in my large Rossi Freehand followed by a bowl of Carter Hall in my Savinelli 320EX.p I have really come to enjoy Skiff Mixture of late; this tobacco is so flavorful and burns so well. I was digging thru my stash and saw this Carter Hall which I rarely use so I decided to give it another try.:nod: Initially I was not overly impressed with this blend but this evening in my big fat pipe it was quite pleasing. I think that I will smoke this tobacco in my Savinelli EX pipes (which I have two). I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:drinking:


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a Ropp Altesse Straight Billiard.

The morning and afternoon smokes were small pipes of Brown Bogie Rum.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

I'm putting that Germain Rich Dark Flake on the to-order list!

Quiet Nights in a Pete Deluxe. The wind is roaring outside of the Raven's Grove Pipe Den. Power was out for a couple of hours, but the Wildcat IPA is still cold and the smoke sweet!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Broke out the meer after many, many months of dormancy. For some reason I'd never smoked Royal Yacht in the meer. What the h3ll was I waiting for? Fantastic smoke, perfect on a full (relatively) belly and with some mighty fine pipe weather.

The meer darkened up real quick this evening.



Particularly around the rim - darkest I've ever seen it, if I'm not mistaken.



I swear the coloring when the pipe is purring runs pretty much to butterscotch, or actually like a big chunk of caramel - very opaque in some spots. You can actually smell the beeswax in the "room" note - nice.



I will be smoking MUCH more Royal Yacht out of this thing. Should be a great summer in my backyard.


----------



## Desertlifter

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in my large Rossi Freehand followed by a bowl of Carter Hall in my Savinelli 320EX.p I have really come to enjoy Skiff Mixture of late; this tobacco is so flavorful and burns so well. I was digging thru my stash and saw this Carter Hall which I rarely use so I decided to give it another try.:nod: Initially I was not overly impressed with this blend but this evening in my big fat pipe it was quite pleasing. I think that I will smoke this tobacco in my Savinelli EX pipes (which I have two). I topped off these smokes with a small glass of brandy and I had a relaxing evening.:drinking:


Squadron Leader gets more press, but I'm with you on this - I actually prefer Skiff Mixture myself.

But today, it's OGS time.


----------



## MarkC

Desertlifter said:


> Squadron Leader gets more press, but I'm with you on this - I actually prefer Skiff Mixture myself.


Same here; Moe got me to switch last year.

More Astley's No. 55 tonight. I hope this is a phase; I can't imagine smoking this forever, but I can't seem to stop.


----------



## Andrewdk

Burning my last bowl of McCs mix 8 in an MM Great Dane egg. This blend has really turned me onto orientals.


----------



## Thirston

Enjoying some Stoney in a Savinelli Design.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> More Astley's No. 55 tonight. I hope this is a phase; I can't imagine smoking this forever, but I can't seem to stop.


Well, there doesn't seem to be enough of it around for you to smoke it forever, even if you wanted to... It always seems to sell out very quickly.

I was craving something with Latakia tonight, so I opted to smoke the last of my jarred up GLP Sextant tonight. Lovely tobacco. Luckily, I think I have a few more tins stashed away.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I will be smoking MUCH more Royal Yacht out of this thing. Should be a great summer in my backyard.


Ah, the images that confusingly bled over into the morning thread. :mrgreen:

I think I'll have a little Royal Yacht my own self this Australian evening. p


----------



## mmiller

Well guys it has been a while since I have been on here, last night enjoyed a bowl of Larrys Blend in a Meerschaum Rhodesian, for tonight trying to decide between some Margate or Northwoods


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Well guys it has been a while since I have been on here, last night enjoyed a bowl of Larrys Blend in a Meerschaum Rhodesian, for tonight trying to decide between some Margate or Northwoods


Nice to see ya, Matt!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Back to 1792 in the Savinelli billiard - like coming home (and on my commute home, quite appropriate).


----------



## Thirston

Royal Yacht in a Stanwell Unique. Been a year since my last bowl of Yacht. Good strong stuff.


----------



## laloin

had a bit of bulleye in my straight no named straight billard. lovely


----------



## steinr1

A second bowl of Ennerdale Flake in its dedicated meerschaum. The nicotine surprised me by absolutely kicking my arse; normally doesn't do that.


----------



## Squints

Peterson Sunset Breeze, After only having the in store bulk I was blown away by the taste.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> A second bowl of *Ennerdale *Flake in its dedicated meerschaum. The nicotine surprised me by absolutely kicking my arse; normally doesn't do that.


I need to pop another can of *Ennerdale*, I really do. I'll be able to sit out back and smoke it with abandon, now that better weather has arrived. ainkiller:

A nightcap of Royal Yacht and off to bed. p


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Nightcap in a Storient Meerschaum along with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Couple bowls of Kendal Kentucky, and loving the evening weather.



Timbers on in a half hour!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gatlinburlier Valley Vanilla in a bent LaRocca


----------



## Scott W.

A bit of Penzance tonight.....goes well with bourbon.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Couple bowls of Kendal Kentucky, and loving the evening weather.
> 
> Timbers on in a half hour!


Love that Country Gent! That will be my next cob purchase.

Evening is winding down. Contemplating some Tambo in the morning. ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Love that Country Gent! That will be my next cob purchase.
> 
> Evening is winding down. Contemplating some Tambo in the morning. ipe:


Even on the rare occasion that all my pipes are clean, it's still usually what I reach for.

About to have a little Aged Burley Flake in it for a nightcap.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Trying Dunhill Nightcap for the first time.


----------



## Andrewdk

SG Balkan flake and a Jamesons neat. Not a bad way to spend Saturday night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just a little snack before a bowl or two of 1792 Flake later tonight.



Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No. 4 (5.1" x 42)


----------



## Questionablesanity

Enjoying some McClelland Wilderness tonight


----------



## Jeff10236

I started tonight with a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in my Invicta Canadian. I'm finishing off the night's smoke with some Peterson Special Reserve 2003 in my Ser Jacopo acorn.



Desertlifter said:


> Love that Country Gent!


I have to agree with that statement. With the band and forever stem, that is one good looking cob (I've been thinking of ordering one very similar to that and probably will quite soon).


----------



## Desertlifter

PS LNF in my cobwarden.

I forget how lovely this little flake is. I bought 4 ounces of it and bombed all but two flakes out! Need to be selfish with the stuff.


----------



## Desertlifter

Jeff10236 said:


> I started tonight with a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in my Invicta Canadian. I'm finishing off the night's smoke with some Peterson Special Reserve 2003 in my Ser Jacopo acorn.
> 
> I have to agree with that statement. With the band and forever stem, that is one good looking cob (I've been thinking of ordering one very similar to that and probably will quite soon).


Yah - that band. Where did you come up with that band, Terry? I seem to remember you talking about it, but I am about half a bottle of merlot into Sunday night and don't really remember. ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

If you order a pipe from Walker Brair Works, and not just a stem, for $6 extra he'll band your cob for ya. Although they're not meant to be removed, this one can slide off and it actually fits on one or two of my other cobs. 

Ya know - when you're wantin' to be the classiest hillbilly on the block.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Just a little snack before a bowl or two of 1792 Flake later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No. 4 (5.1" x 42)


From last night's masterpiece - to this:



egads. Time for some Royal Yacht, I'd say...


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking the last bowl of Astley's No. 55, and trying to convince myself NOT to open another tin later tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I finished the 55 and decided to just load a bowl out of my scrap Virginia jar. Problem is, it's fantastic! What am I supposed to do, just open everything and dump it in a trash bag to mix?


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Okay, I finished the 55 and decided to just load a bowl out of my scrap Virginia jar. Problem is, it's fantastic! What am I supposed to do, just open everything and dump it in a trash bag to mix?


"Well, if a woman can make herself up to look like that and then turn around and make herself look a stunner, where does that leave us!?" -- Captain Hastings
"It is the beginning of wisdom, mon ami." -- Hercule Poirot.

Sheesh, I decide to drop in for a night smoke and the place is empty. out: Well, I'm going to enjoy my midnight bowl of PA/5B anyhow, so there.


----------



## Questionablesanity

trying some Vintage Syrian


----------



## Jeff10236

My final smoke this evening was some SG Chocolate Flake (one of my favorites, and possibly my number one favorite, this week  ) in my Hardcastle bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2003. Much better than the 2001 was.


----------



## Tulpa

Bowl of Anniversary Kake in my new MM General. Much bigger than the legends I have been smoking. Makes me apprehensive about trying the MacArthur.


----------



## freestoke

Just watched King Solomon's Mines again. I last saw this "live" in the Village Theater when I was seven. :lol: So did they grab a few handfuls of diamonds or not!? sheesh. Smoking a bowl of Royal Yacht to end the day.


----------



## DanR

Howdy fellas. Just loaded up some Aged Burley Flake. I haven't had this one in a while, but found some hiding in the back of the "medicine" cabinet. It's probably been resting a year or more. Lovely smoke for a lovely South Texas evening (albeit a tad buggy out tonight).


----------



## Sniper2075

Just started some rattray's red rapparee in a MM legend, it's okay so far, not sure I like latakia very much. I started my English blend journey with this. Might try some Dunhill nightcap next.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Another first for me; Royal Yacht. Not going to lie a little intimidated after reading up on it, but I had a big dinner so with The Avengers on the TV and a nice cold glass of sweet tea, I think I'm good to go.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in a no name large Freehand pipe.ipe: I had picked up this pipe in 2011 but smoked it infrequently even though it was a great smoker. I always had a problem with the tobacco clogging up the pipe making it difficult to smoke. After careful observation I found that the pipe maker drilled the hole too low in the bowl. Last week while checking out EBAY I saw these stainless steel pipe screens and realized what their function was; I ordered some.:happy: Today I used one of these screens in my Freehand and my smoke was absolutely delicious; the pipe remained unclogged.:dance: I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## freestoke

Sniper2075 said:


> Just started some rattray's red rapparee in a MM legend, it's okay so far, not sure I like latakia very much. I started my English blend journey with this. Might try some Dunhill nightcap next.


Red Rapparee is English, I think, but there's no Latakia in it. Nightcap has a goodly dose of Latakia in it, so you'll definitely know after smoking that. :smile:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Red Rapparee is English, I think, but there's no Latakia in it.


It's not often that I can correct Jim, but there is indeed Latakia in Red Rapparee...


----------



## Sniper2075

Yes, it's supposed to be pretty light in the latakia. Don't know what Rattay's means by a luxurious quantity. I think I'm good with small amounts of latakia, never got around to having a bowl of nightcap yesterday. Definitely going to have some tonight though and see how I like it. From what I've read and after the Red Rapparee I'm going to get some Bald Headed Teacher from 4noggins along with a few other blends from them.



DanR said:


> It's not often that I can correct Jim, but there is indeed Latakia in Red Rapparee...


----------



## freestoke

Teach me to trust tobaccoreviews.com. :frown: I've smoked it before, but didn't remember it having any Latakia in it, so I "looked it up". The tin description there is also quite different: *Exhilarating and elusive, quaint and seductive. Prepared from choice Red Virginias and heavily flavored with Orientals, giving it a red tinge. It burns in the pipe with the spontaneity of a fine cigar.*

Sigh. Back from a round of hideous swings at the pellet, ready for the palette instead. A little Players Championship, Old Mil and big bowl of Royal Yacht, which I hope does not contain Latakia. :lol:


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Teach me to trust tobaccoreviews.com. :frown: I've smoked it before, but didn't remember it having any Latakia in it, so I "looked it up". The tin description there is also quite different: *Exhilarating and elusive, quaint and seductive. Prepared from choice Red Virginias and heavily flavored with Orientals, giving it a red tinge. It burns in the pipe with the spontaneity of a fine cigar.*
> 
> Sigh. Back from a round of hideous swings at the pellet, ready for the palette instead. A little Players Championship, Old Mil and big bowl of Royal Yacht, which I hope does not contain Latakia. :lol:


No, RY is a pure Virginia, in spite of many reviews on tobaccoreviews which talk about it containing burley.


----------



## jco3rd

Tonight, since the wife is absent, I'm smoking a bit of Boswell's Best Burley. She likes the room note of burley the least of all the tobaccos I smoke. 

I don't think I like it as much as Classic Burley Kake!


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Teach me to trust tobaccoreviews.com. :frown: I've smoked it before, but didn't remember it having any Latakia in it, so I "looked it up". The tin description there is also quite different: *Exhilarating and elusive, quaint and seductive. Prepared from choice Red Virginias and heavily flavored with Orientals, giving it a red tinge. It burns in the pipe with the spontaneity of a fine cigar.*
> 
> Sigh. Back from a round of hideous swings at the pellet, ready for the palette instead. A little Players Championship, Old Mil and big bowl of Royal Yacht, which I hope does not contain Latakia. :lol:


I always thought it did have some Latakia, albeit faint. However, I never was quite sure based on the tin description, that is until they put that little "catalog" in the top of their newer tins.


----------



## Desertlifter

In the Latakia vein of today's posts, I am enjoying a bit of GLP Maltese Falcon in my Bjarne Saucer. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Scott W.

Nightcap in my Wiebe..watching Sherlock Holmes and the House of Fear.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer in a Cavicchi straight billiard.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nachman said:


> No, RY is a pure Virginia, in spite of many reviews on tobaccoreviews which talk about it containing burley.


Really? I thought RY got it's citrusy tanginess from Oriental tobaccos?


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Really? I thought RY got it's citrusy tanginess from Oriental tobaccos?


Only Virginias as far as I know. It gets anything else from its topping.


----------



## steinr1

Filling an S-M Barling's Make Lovat with Germain's Rich Dark Flake ready for the end of the latest Dr Who episode. Cybermen!!


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Filling an S-M Barling's *Make Lovat *with Germain's Rich Dark Flake


Ah yes, make lovat, not war. :hippie: I'm having a bowl of the Irish Oak in the Country Gentleman, looking for a fight. I accidentally bought a pair of women's golf shoes on ebay. RATS!! :rant:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . I *accidentally* bought a pair of women's golf shoes on ebay.


SURE, Jim.

Your secret is out, though we've long been suspecting...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A bowl of Velvet in a Brewster


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Nightcap in A Gatlinburlier house pipe


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> SURE, Jim.
> 
> Your secret is out, though we've long been suspecting...


Pictures or it didn't happen!

Wait...NO pictures; I _believe _him!!!

I'm about halfway through a bowl of Christmas Cheer; next up is Balkan Sasieni. One of my meers seems to be coloring faster right now and I can't leave it alone. Yeah, I know; it's coloring faster because I can't leave it alone, but I can't help it.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!
> 
> Wait...NO pictures; I _believe _him!!!


:rofl:

I've decided on a more manly pair instead.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've decided on a more manly pair instead.


...which clearly need to be worn with a pair of white, calf-length socks; suspenders not optional.


----------



## steinr1

SG (?? - Some Gawith or other is involved) Balkan Flake in a small, sightly bent meerschaum Bulldog (More funny to refer to this pipe as a Rhodesian, albeit inaccurate. As in "I slipped a diminutive, slightly bent Rhodesian between my lips." Maybe you need to be British...) 

Smoked while tending a barbecue in the rain. The high level of Latakia only seems fair.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> ...which clearly need to be worn with a pair of white, calf-length socks; suspenders not optional.


We have always looked to England for our style sense. I've been reviewing the royal wedding pics for ideas for a nice golf hat. The big one looks like it would keep the sun out my eyes, should shed rain well, but it might not do in the wind. Maybe the one on the left? Either should match the shoes perfectly.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've decided on a more manly pair instead.


And you know what would go with these? The Pink Pipe of Death, that's what!


----------



## DanR

Enjoying some GL Pease Fillmore from Dec 2007. Lovely, lovely tobacco! Here's the tin "popping" from earlier today: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/325706-bulging-tin.html#post3846514


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Black House with a pinch of Syrian Latakia in a 1920's Fribourg & Treyer.


Fribourg & Treyer_3438 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Enjoying some GL Pease Fillmore from Dec 2007. Lovely, lovely tobacco! Here's the tin "popping" from earlier today: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/325706-bulging-tin.html#post3846514


Hah! I knew you couldn't hold out.

Christmas Cheer again, with Balkan Sasieni to follow. Again. Even when I smoke more than one tin at a time, I get in a rut!


----------



## steinr1

SG Balkan Flake in a Kiko Amboseli Meershaum 1/8 Bent Bulldog. Really too much Latakia for my taste. A couple more bowls to go...


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of Peterson Uni flake last night in my Sav Mr. G straight billard. get passed the blueberry topping. its a nice virginia burley blend. but I probley will smoke the rest of the tin. and pass on buying more


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a bent LaRocca


----------



## steinr1

Ashton Artisan's Blend in a Kiko 1/8 Bent Meerschaum Bulldog.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> And you know what would go with these? The Pink Pipe of Death, that's what!


Speaking of which, Machurado has not logged on since receiving it.

Having a bowl of SB in a Pride.


----------



## Scott W.

Did a salt and alcohol treatment on my Nording 2 days ago(should have worked on the top too). Fired up a half bowl of Dunhill London Mixture tonight. Deep flavors but very mellow at the same time. I like it. If anyone has any suggestions on other Baccy that's like this, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SPS Kentucky Planter in a knockaround briar


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2003. You know, I have to say that I'm really starting to question this whole CC series concept. I understand the idea behind it, and it intrigues me, but tobacco isn't wine or scotch. This 2003 is very nice, but when it comes right down to it, I'd rather be smoking Matured Virginia No. 27, or Virginia Woods, or three or four other McClelland virginias that I could name. Finding a tin of CC92 in a shop might make the collector in me wet myself in excitement; finding a tin of 92 No. 27 would make the smoker in me crap my pants.


----------



## Scott W.

Crapping the pants is awesome.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Quiet Nights in a Comoy Tradition.


Comoy Tradition 133 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## ProbateGeek

Latakius Vituscan said:


> GL Pease Quiet Nights in a Comoy Tradition.
> 
> 
> Comoy Tradition 133 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


I usually really like your pipes, DJ. I honestly LOVE this one.

And yet more Royal Yacht in the meer.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I usually really like your pipes, DJ. I honestly LOVE this one.


Good evening, Vietnam! Yeah, DJ, that's a beaut! But isn't it a Comoy*'s*? I can't quite make out the full logo, but my old Comoy's was spelled that way on the shank. Did they drop the apostrophe ess somewhere along the line? (OCD, huh? :lol

In the immediate present, in a time zone far, far away, I'm stoking up some Happy Bogie and PA in a Legend. p


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Thanks Terry & Jim! Indeed: *'s*!

Usually OCD here, too, but the meds are working.



ProbateGeek said:


> I usually really like your pipes, DJ. I honestly LOVE this one.
> 
> And yet more Royal Yacht in the meer.





freestoke said:


> Good evening, Vietnam! Yeah, DJ, that's a beaut! But isn't it a Comoy*'s*? I can't quite make out the full logo, but my old Comoy's was spelled that way on the shank. Did they drop the apostrophe ess somewhere along the line? (OCD, huh? :lol
> 
> In the immediate present, in a time zone far, far away, I'm stoking up some Happy Bogie and PA in a Legend. p


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Torben Dansk No. 6 English Delight in a Caminetto.


Caminetto_DJB3525 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of LTF in my bent bulldog. The more I smoke LTF the less I like it. that pound and half I have jarred up is gonna last forever


----------



## ProbateGeek

Leftover Irish Flake in the meer. After a horrid cigar, I really needed this.


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Leftover Irish Flake in the meer. After a horrid cigar, I really needed this.


Crap, Irish Flake sounds really good. Might have to open a tin soon.

As for me, I just opened a 4yr old tin of C&D Burley Flake No2 & am currently smoking it in my small Italian Cellini. ipe:


----------



## Thirston

The occasional bad cigar I come across really brings me down. I can usually tell right away now and just scrap it and move on. I feel like I should continue to smoke it as I've done many times in the past to see if it turns around, but it almost never does and it will just be an hour and a half later and that itch for a certain taste I was looking for still won't be scratched. Good idea with the Flake. 

Some very sweet 2010 FVF in a Savinelli Capri Root.


----------



## Scott W.

More Dunhill London Mixture. Great stuff


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a bowl of LNF in my no named bent Dublin, good as always yum


----------



## MarkC

Pathetic. I've got mason jars all over the place and I'm looking at another tin of Astley's No. 55 and a coin in front of me. There's really no point in putting it off...


----------



## MarkC

Ah...


----------



## Jeff10236

SWR out of one of my handmade Kaywoodies


----------



## bluesman.54

That is one beautiful pipe! I have several old Caminettos and love them. They are hard to beat! I hope you enjoy this!



Latakius Vituscan said:


> Torben Dansk No. 6 English Delight in a Caminetto.
> 
> 
> Caminetto_DJB3525 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of Bulleye, with the center popped out. Taste better that way. Smoked in my straight no named bulldog


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 55 in a Castello "Natural Vergin" billiard. I put the name in quotations because I can remember it when it was new, and if the term still applies to this pipe, then it applies, to pull a name out of the hat, to Nina Hartley as well.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Pathetic. I've got mason jars all over the place and I'm looking at another tin of Astley's No. 55 and a coin in front of me. There's really no point in putting it off...


are you rapidly becoming a one blend smoker Mark


----------



## MarkC

I don't think so, but I won't bet against it! I do seem to be smoking fewer blends on a regular basis, but nothing close to just one. However, I have noticed that, whenever I open one of my 'favorites', I'll get locked in on just that one blend until the tin is empty.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Astley's No. 55 in a Castello "Natural Vergin" billiard. I put the name in quotations because I can remember it when it was new, and if the term still applies to this pipe, then it applies, to pull a name out of the hat, to Nina Hartley as well.


Too funny! Alas, I must spread some RG around before I can give it to you again, but I owe you for the chuckle this morning! Thanks. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Too funny! Alas, I must spread some RG around before I can give it to you again, but I owe you for the chuckle this morning! Thanks. :lol:


I owed him a few chuckles myself, so I took care of it for you, Dan. :lol:

A bowl of Sugar Barrel right now, in another time zone.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I owed him a few chuckles myself, so I took care of it for you, Dan. :lol:
> 
> A bowl of Sugar Barrel right now, in another time zone.


Thanks Jim!


----------



## steinr1

Walnut Flake in a Bent Jima. Slightly lighter pack than last time and out in the breeze, so "only" just under an hour out of a single flake this time, but far fewer relights. Jima pipes are magic smoking tools; deserve more promenance...

Now packing an S-M Barling's Make Lovat with Germain's Rich Dark Flake.

Louisiana Flake has been rather neglected of late, so I'll also pack my ancient Barling with that.

Ho for the shed, Kindle in hand!


----------



## DECigar

Dunhill Flake in my Savinelli 320


----------



## MarkC

Just to give you guys an idea...

New:


Now:


You want fast coloring? Forget the meer!


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> Just to give you guys an idea...
> 
> You want fast coloring? Forget the meer!


Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

More Velvet in a Yellobole briar Checker


----------



## ProbateGeek

I am still on the Royal Yacht kick - hands down my favorite smoke. I think I figured out why some are said to wear white gloves when smoking a meerschaum. The car was slightly warmer than usual, due to the unexpected but very welcome sun, on the commute home today. The rim of my meer became translucent towards the end of the bowl (see second shot below), and the sides were almost, no _were_, oozing just the tiniest bit of beeswax. You might notice the glistening on the sides of the bowl:




I've said it before, but will repeat it here: if you've never pampered your meerschaum with a fresh bath of wax, give it a shot.


----------



## jco3rd

Had to finish a project in the shop tonight, so I pulled out my knockaround pipe - My faithful cracked cob! Started with Boswell's Chocolate Creme, but that wasn't really doing it for me. Probably because it is old, but it seemed very one dimensional tonight. Promptly switched to my london blend dedicated cob with some Dan Tobacco London Blend No. 1000! Now that hit the spot! :dance::dance::dance:

On a side note, this London Blend is one of two blends I bought when I first stared smoking a pipe almost a year ago. The wife didn't care for the room note, so I don't smoke it as often. Tonight reminded me why I really dig this blend. I hear a lot of people call this a Lat bomb, which I don't normally care for, but to me this seems a bit more balanced than say the Dunhill blends? Maybe it is just my inexperience! Either way, a great cap to my day.


----------



## DECigar

Northwoods in my Boswell's Poker


----------



## freestoke

Just curious, how fast was the car moving while you were posting those pics? Remarkable clarity! :lol: Whatever, I'm finishing up a bowl of RY in the FourDot pot and off to bed early. Looks like there might be more big storms tonight. Man, last night was LOUD. Not usually quite that much lightning with the thunderstorms around here.


----------



## bluesman.54

Terry,

You sure do have some beautiful pipes! I need to buy a camera just for this forum. I have several meershaum pipes and love everyone of them. They are a true delight to smoke! Dry, cool, and the tabacco really tastes great. I never want them to end. Thanks for the pictures!

Michael



ProbateGeek said:


> I am still on the Royal Yacht kick - hands down my favorite smoke. I think I figured out why some are said to wear white gloves when smoking a meerschaum. The car was slightly warmer than usual, due to the unexpected but very welcome sun, on the commute home today. The rim of my meer became translucent towards the end of the bowl (see second shot below), and the sides were almost, no _were_, oozing just the tiniest bit of beeswax. You might notice the glistening on the sides of the bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but will repeat it here: if you've never pampered your meerschaum with a fresh bath of wax, give it a shot.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Nightcap in a GBD Prehistoric


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 55 in a Radice bent Dublin. I decided to switch this stuff to a larger pipe. Smoking a thin ribbon like this when most of your Virginia fixes come from flakes or broken flakes gets frustrating in a small pipe.


----------



## Sniper2075

Delayed post forgot to post last night, I smoked some Dart Mix from Jim and it was very good. Don't remember but maybe 1 relight in a MM Legend. Definitely need to pick up some of the stuff you used to create this mix and play around with some blends of my own maybe. If you could post a rough list of what's in it and the % of each so I have an idea of how much of the aromatic is in there that would be great. Thanks again for the sample.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am confused as usual -- and I just received my first tin of flake tobacco. Are you saying that your prefer to smoke flake tobacco in a larger bowl? Is that a personal preference or over all wisdom? Thanks for your patience with me -- but this really interests me.

Michael



MarkC said:


> Astley's No. 55 in a Radice bent Dublin. I decided to switch this stuff to a larger pipe. Smoking a thin ribbon like this when most of your Virginia fixes come from flakes or broken flakes gets frustrating in a small pipe.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Everyone has their own preference, but I prefer a smaller bowl for flake tobacco.


----------



## jco3rd

I prefer a smaller bowl for flake tobacco because otherwise I cannot walk afterwards. :dizzy:


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> I am confused as usual -- and I just received my first tin of flake tobacco. Are you saying that your prefer to smoke flake tobacco in a larger bowl? Is that a personal preference or over all wisdom? Thanks for your patience with me -- but this really interests me.
> 
> Michael


No, you're not confused; I just worded that badly. Most of the Virginias I smoke are flakes or broken flakes, so I automatically think smaller bowl when I smoke Virginias. Astley's No. 55, however, is a fine ribbon. Not shag, but a finer ribbon than many. So, I automatically grabbed the small bowl, as it's a Virginia, but because it's a ribbon, it burns much faster, and the bowl is over way too quickly. So I switched to the Radice, which happens to be the biggest bowl I have.


----------



## steinr1

Smoked up the Ashton Artisan's Blend and most of the Fox's Dorisco Mixture during the afternoon and early evening. 

Time for a change of pace with some Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you for the explanation. This information helps me out tremendously! Again -- thank you for taking the time to reply.



MarkC said:


> No, you're not confused; I just worded that badly. Most of the Virginias I smoke are flakes or broken flakes, so I automatically think smaller bowl when I smoke Virginias. Astley's No. 55, however, is a fine ribbon. Not shag, but a finer ribbon than many. So, I automatically grabbed the small bowl, as it's a Virginia, but because it's a ribbon, it burns much faster, and the bowl is over way too quickly. So I switched to the Radice, which happens to be the biggest bowl I have.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> I am confused as usual -- and I just received my first tin of flake tobacco.
> 
> Michael


We're all bozos on this bus, Michael. :mrgreen: What flake did you go for, just out of curiosity?


----------



## bluesman.54

Davidoff Flake Medallion -- mostly because it was the only one I could find that was in stock where I was looking. It is very good and I am enjoying it. But I am noticing the flake to have a stronger flavor and much slower burn than the 1Q I am used to. I want to try others as I can find them to purchase. I had never really heard of flake before and the Brothers keep talking about it and how good it is -- so being a noobie -- I had to try and learn for myself. Great experience! Thank you to everyone for your patience with me and my questions. I have so much to learn oh Masters.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallion -- mostly because it was the only one I could find that was in stock where I was looking. It is very good and I am enjoying it. But I am noticing the flake to have a stronger flavor and much slower burn than the 1Q I am used to. I want to try others as I can find them to purchase. I had never really heard of flake before and the Brothers keep talking about it and how good it is -- so being a noobie -- I had to try and learn for myself. Great experience! Thank you to everyone for your patience with me and my questions. I have so much to learn oh Masters.....


Ya think Michael is ready for the Irish Flake? :shocked:

I usually rub out all flakes, so bowl size/selection is not really any issue for me. In fact, I can't really remember the last time I smoked a rolled/stuffed flake - it was probably Ennerdale, though.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am dying to try Irish flake -- but every place I looked said it was "On Order" and I wanted to get something to try now. As soon as I can find it -- I will definitely be trying it. I bought a few new pipes so I can dedicate them to the new tobaccos I am being introduced to on this forum. Such a pitty -- having to buy new pipes...I will try rubbing the flake out and see what happens. I am so new at flake I find humor in my attempts. But I must say -- it is a wonderful smoke. Life is Good. Thank you for the recommendation. I appreciate all of you sharing your recommendations. It is like discovering pipe smoking all over again!



ProbateGeek said:


> Ya think Michael is ready for the Irish Flake? :shocked:
> 
> I usually rub out all flakes, so bowl size/selection is not really any issue for me. In fact, I can't really remember the last time I smoked a rolled/stuffed flake - it was probably Ennerdale, though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> I am dying to try Irish flake -- but every place I looked said it was "On Order" and I wanted to get something to try now. As soon as I can find it -- I will definitely be trying it. I bought a few new pipes so I can dedicate them to the new tobaccos I am being introduced to on this forum. Such a pitty -- having to buy new pipes...I will try rubbing the flake out and see what happens. I am so new at flake I find humor in my attempts. But I must say -- it is a wonderful smoke. Life is Good. Thank you for the recommendation. I appreciate all of you sharing your recommendations. It is like discovering pipe smoking all over again!


This is a pity, Michael. The empathy I feel for your problems finding flake tobaccos, coupled with my dismay at your apparent love for a tobacco blend I do not enjoy (1-Q) has inspired me to put together a small sample for you. Going out in tomorrow's mail are a little of each of the following:


Peterson Irish Flake 
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Ennerdale Flake (should we warn him?)
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Happy Brown Bogie 

Granted, the last is not a flake - but something's gotta cut down that 1-Q consumption!

:yo:


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> This is a pity, Michael. The empathy I feel for your problems finding flake tobaccos, coupled with my dismay at your apparent love for a tobacco blend I do not enjoy (1-Q) has inspired me to put together a small sample for you. Going out in tomorrow's mail are a little of each of the following:
> 
> 
> Peterson Irish Flake
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Ennerdale Flake (should we warn him?)
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Happy Brown Bogie
> 
> Granted, the last is not a flake - but something's gotta cut down that 1-Q consumption!
> 
> :yo:


Waitaminute - did I somehow miss sending you some during my last 1Q bombing run?


----------



## Torque

FM On The Bayou in my cob. My McClelland order came in from P&C today.  Was pleasantly surprised to find one of my tins coded 710306. Gonna pop the top on that one this weekend and see what a 6 to 7 year old VA tastes like. Can't wait :dude:


----------



## bluesman.54

Terry,

WOW! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I cannot tell you how excited I am to sample this extremely generous gift! Perhaps 1Q will become a thing of the past. I really do like the Davidoff I bought. Smoked three bowls today. I will be sure to let you know what I think of them. And again -- I sincerely thank you for your empathy -- eh -- generosity.

Michael



ProbateGeek said:


> This is a pity, Michael. The empathy I feel for your problems finding flake tobaccos, coupled with my dismay at your apparent love for a tobacco blend I do not enjoy (1-Q) has inspired me to put together a small sample for you. Going out in tomorrow's mail are a little of each of the following:
> 
> 
> Peterson Irish Flake
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Ennerdale Flake (should we warn him?)
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Happy Brown Bogie
> 
> Granted, the last is not a flake - but something's gotta cut down that 1-Q consumption!
> 
> :yo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Terry,
> 
> WOW! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I cannot tell you how excited I am to sample this extremely generous gift! Perhaps 1Q will become a thing of the past. I really do like the Davidoff I bought. Smoked three bowls today. I will be sure to let you know what I think of them. And again -- I sincerely thank you for your empathy -- eh -- generosity.
> 
> Michael


Only thank me AFTER the Ennerdale Flake.

ainkiller:

_Hee hee._


----------



## bluesman.54

I look forward to it -- nervously so...



ProbateGeek said:


> Only thank me AFTER the Ennerdale Flake.
> 
> ainkiller:
> 
> _Hee hee._


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> I look forward to it -- nervously so...


While I know you're fairly new to puff, something about you seems somehow familiar. Do much reading, Michael? Ever read a work entitled: "Kinetics and Thermodynamics of Au Colloid Monolayer Self-Assembly: Undergraduate Experiments in Surface and Nanomaterials Chemistry"?

Something about it makes me think of you...

:tongue1:


----------



## bluesman.54

Interesting -- I was thinking the same thing about you. Though I read a lot -- I have not read that particular book.



ProbateGeek said:


> While I know you're fairly new to puff, something about you seems somehow familiar. Do much reading, Michael? Ever read a work entitled: "Kinetics and Thermodynamics of Au Colloid Monolayer Self-Assembly: Undergraduate Experiments in Surface and Nanomaterials Chemistry"?
> 
> Something about it makes me think of you...
> 
> :tongue1:


----------



## jco3rd

Tonight I enjoyed about 3 bowls of the london blend #1000 from Dan Tobacco again. Something about it really resonates with me. Had a great session outside smoking with friends around a fire.


----------



## Andrewdk

bluesman.54 said:


> I am dying to try Irish flake -- but every place I looked said it was "On Order" and I wanted to get something to try now. As soon as I can find it -- I will definitely be trying it. I bought a few new pipes so I can dedicate them to the new tobaccos I am being introduced to on this forum. Such a pitty -- having to buy new pipes...I will try rubbing the flake out and see what happens. I am so new at flake I find humor in my attempts. But I must say -- it is a wonderful smoke. Life is Good. Thank you for the recommendation. I appreciate all of you sharing your recommendations. It is like discovering pipe smoking all over again!


FYI 4noggins has Irish flake in stock.


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Ya think Michael is ready for the Irish Flake? :shocked:


I'm not sure _I'm_ ready for Irish Flake! I've had some sitting in a jar on my "smoking shelf" for over a month now and I'm trying to ignore it...


----------



## Andrewdk

MarkC said:


> I'm not sure _I'm_ ready for Irish Flake! I've had some sitting in a jar on my "smoking shelf" for over a month now and I'm trying to ignore it...


Ah its not that scary. Good flavor and very satisfying.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> I'm not sure _I'm_ ready for Irish Flake! I've had some sitting in a jar on my "smoking shelf" for over a month now and I'm trying to ignore it...





Andrewdk said:


> Ah its not that scary. Good flavor and very satisfying.


Mark, you *have* to try it, Andrew is right. Irish Flake is an excellent tobacco, one of the best.

As for me, I'm still smoking Burley Flake No2 every day.


----------



## steinr1

More Dunhill Standard Mixture in the Old Mokum.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you! I will look into this shortly. I appreciate your help!



Andrewdk said:


> FYI 4noggins has Irish flake in stock.


----------



## bluesman.54

Andrew,

A quick glance -- that is one amazing site! Later I am going to take some time and thoroughly explore it. Thanks again for sharing it. It has several things I have been looking for.

Michael



Andrewdk said:


> FYI 4noggins has Irish flake in stock.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying the Davidoff Medallion Flake in Dunhill. Absoltely marvelous!


----------



## DECigar

Boswell's Sweat Tea in my Medico Cavalier. It actually reminded of tea. First Boswell's aromatic. Not too shabby. Good change of pace from Latakia and Va blends


----------



## MarkC

More Astley's No. 55.

I promise to try the Irish Flake next week; I'm taking a weeks vacation, so I figure if I smoke some Saturday night, that'll give me seven days to recover...
Besides, it's a "tobacco vacation" anyway; time to pull out everything, inspect the tins, reorganize the cellar, clean some pipes, etc.


----------



## cp478

Squadron Leader hit the spot tonight.


----------



## MarkC

You know, I'm kind of embarrassed to admit this, Charlie, but with your changed avatar, I didn't realize who you were until now. I'd make a snappy joke about dementia, but it's not that funny in my family...

Good to see you back!


----------



## cp478

MarkC said:


> You know, I'm kind of embarrassed to admit this, Charlie, but with your changed avatar, I didn't realize who you were until now. I'd make a snappy joke about dementia, but it's not that funny in my family...
> 
> Good to see you back!


Thank you! Good to be back!


----------



## steinr1

Walnut Flake in a Bent Jima.

Setting up for a repeat performance and then some Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat. Later tonight Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling mut happen.


----------



## DECigar

Peter Heinrich's Dark Strong in my basket pipe


----------



## Thirston

A little Stoney in a Sav Design before going to see The Hangover.


----------



## DECigar

Boswell's Christmas Cookie in my Savinelli Alligator


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SPS Kentucky Planter in a Dr. G Duke


----------



## bluesman.54

How do you like your Savinelli Alligator? Is it the bent stem? I just bought one and am waiting to receive it.



DECigar said:


> Boswell's Christmas Cookie in my Savinelli Alligator


----------



## cp478

Tonight I went for something different. Bobs Chocolate Flake in a savinelli panel billiard.


----------



## jco3rd

Started with Dan Tobacco's Da Vinci aro. Switched to a bulk EMP match from Pipes & Cigars. I bought it because I didn't realize it was a match. The VA characteristics are very apparent, and it is already prepared. All my other VAs are in flake form, which take preparation, so this is nice because I can load & go. Also, delicious!

Oh and the Da Vinci was in a cob - and the EMP match was in a Peterson second.


----------



## MarkC

There's the old avatar! 

More no. 55 tonight; stuck in a rut again!


----------



## Andrewdk

Gently puffing some SG St James flake in a wide bowl bent no name pipe. Just stunning after a stressful day taking the kids out.


----------



## cp478

MarkC said:


> There's the old avatar!
> 
> More no. 55 tonight; stuck in a rut again!


I figured a lot of people might not know it was me with the new avatar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

a bowl of Velvet in a Storient Meerschaum


----------



## Questionablesanity

Had a bowel of SG Squadron Leader. First time trying it. Good stuff, I'm looking forward to trying the other SG. Now I'm thinking a good cigar a little latter to finish out the night


----------



## DanR

A little SG myself... I've had some FVF drying out all day. We got tons of rain last night, lots of flooding in certain parts of town, but tonight is very mild and comfortable. It's just me and the skeeters hanging out...


----------



## Thirston

McClelland's Pebblecut in a Le Nuvole. A tasty vapor.


----------



## MarkC

cp478 said:


> I figured a lot of people might not know it was me with the new avatar.


Some avatars really stick in my mind. Yours was one. Another was used by a poster on another board that I've known for ten+ years. He used an avatar with Gary Busey that I don't think he's used in at least six years, but whenever I see a post from him, I see Gary Busey...

Tonight: more of the usual in a Cavicchi Dublin.


----------



## steinr1

A beautiful late spring day today; sunny, warm and wind-still. A few hours lopping trees and shredding the branches. Hawthorn has thorns. Cut my hands to bits but quite satisfying results. My acers have sunlight again. Mesquite barbecued chicken, vegetation (I don't really hold with eating scenery, but you have to show willing), rice, a couple of glasses of Puilly Fuisse and chocolate tart to finish. Lovely.

Out to the garden for Germain's rich Dark flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat and another glass of wine. Coal Tits have nested in a bird house on the edge of the patio and raised a noisy brood. They are busy parents. Bit of a commotion as a urban fox (quite a nice one, some are really skanky) darts in from the bushes, kills and runs off with some bird or other (Urbane Foxes - "Good evening...") As the darkness descends, I have my first sighting this year of a couple of Pipistrelle bats flitting around the garden. I like bats.

I'm loath to attempt anything further today.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dunhill Nightcap in a Gatlinburlier house pipe


----------



## Salty

I just had a lovely dinner with my parents. Had a quick cigar on the patio. I am not having 1792 in the Tsuge. Very nice eveing.


----------



## DECigar

Peter Heinrich's Dark Strong Flake in my Savinelli 320


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> I just had a lovely dinner with my parents. Had a quick cigar on the patio. * I am not having 1792* in the Tsuge. Very nice eveing.


Please correct that, Salty. :biggrin:
Just set out some 1792 to aerate a bit, but in the meantime will enjoy a Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nd Liga 'F' in robusto. Best damn $1.84 cigar money can buy. Really - they're quite good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in my large Ardor Freehand and am sitting here enjoying a bowl of SG Best Brown Flake in my Rossi Freehand while listening to the jazz piano of Beegie Adair.p In the past I have had occasions of not drying out properly some of my flake tobaccos; dang-it I was too impatient!:twitch: Today I decided to address this problem with a little more logic than I had previously used. I usually refill my sandwich size baggies 1/3 full from my tobacco jars and my flake tobaccos are too moist to smoke and needs drying out. Earlier in the day I dried out three of my entire baggies of flake tobaccos, watching over this process like "a mother hen" until the moisture level was perfect and restocking my baggies with the tobacco.:yo: Let me just say that it was such a pleasure to simply pull out my SG FVF and SG Best Brown Flake, fold and stuff in my pipes and sit back and enjoy. I need to say that my pipes are "humming" this evening and I am topping off all of this with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew; life is good!:drinking:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Coffee-Cup said:


> . . . I need to say that my pipes are "humming" this evening and I am topping off all of this with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew; life is good!:drinking:


Your pipes "hum", while mine "purr". Either way, I love it when they smoke that way.

Aerating more 1792 Flake for a nightcap.


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer 2003. This is good stuff, but I think I'll stop buying the CC series. It's good, but I can't help wishing it was Matured Virginia No. 27, or Virginia Woods, or one of several other McClelland Virginias.


----------



## Salty

Salty said:


> I just had a lovely dinner with my parents. Had a quick cigar on the patio. I am not having 1792 in the Tsuge. Very nice eveing.


:banghead:Edit to say "I am *now* having."


----------



## MarkC

And just when I thought you were sane... :lol:


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake in my Boswell Partially Rusticated Bent


----------



## ProbateGeek

I for one AM having some 1792 Flake, waiting to throw the cedar-plank salmon on the grill. If you have access to Copper River salmon, I can recommend it highly.


----------



## jaypulay

4noggins blend Bald Headed Teacher in my Peterson Donegal Rocky 408. Love this tobacco ipe:


----------



## bluesman.54

Earlier tonight I enjoyed a bowl of Peter St. 41 Cube Cut in an old English pipe of my father's. The name of the pipe is too faded to read. It is a fine pipe though.


----------



## bluesman.54

Earlier tonight I enjoyed a bowl of Peter St. 41 Cube Cut in an old English pipe of my Father's. The name is too faded to read -- but it is a great pipe! Very enjoyable time.


----------



## Mister Moo

Solani Virginia Flake with Perique in a Kaywoodie 2013 Relief Grain billiard. Seriously... what's not to like?


----------



## jco3rd

bluesman.54 said:


> Earlier tonight I enjoyed a bowl of Peter St. 41 Cube Cut in an old English pipe of my Father's. The name is too faded to read -- but it is a great pipe! Very enjoyable time.


My grandfather was quite the pipe smoker and he had a decent collection of maybe 10 pipes. My greatest regret with this hobby is that I did not take it up before those pipes disappeared. I'm jealous of your heirloom!


----------



## steinr1

SG Balkan Flake in a no-name (but almost certainly manufactured for Barling) second Straight Meerschaum Pot.

I have a scant bowl of this left and will probably finish that up that later tonight although the nicotine is kicking my arse.


----------



## bluesman.54

I can inderstand your regret. Some of my greatest joys come from smoking my Father's pipes. He bought quality ones for the day and they still smoke great. Nice thick bowls all of them. Half of them I can't tell what they are -- but they smoke great. I enjoy thinking of him and the enjoyment he got from the pipe as I enjoy the pipe as I smoke it.



jco3rd said:


> My grandfather was quite the pipe smoker and he had a decent collection of maybe 10 pipes. My greatest regret with this hobby is that I did not take it up before those pipes disappeared. I'm jealous of your heirloom!


----------



## bluesman.54

That pipe is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the picture.



Mister Moo said:


> Solani Virginia Flake with Perique in a Kaywoodie 2013 Relief Grain billiard. Seriously... what's not to like?


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith St James Flake in my Preben Holm Freehand


----------



## bluesman.54

I received a very generous sampler package from ProbateGeek aka Terry today. Terry, I will PM in a bit. Long day at the hospital. My knee and ankle are swollen and iced and I am witing for my hydrocodone to kick in. But Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I will indeed enjoy this very much!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> I received a very generous sampler package from ProbateGeek aka Terry today. Terry, I will PM in a bit. Long day at the hospital. My knee and ankle are swollen and iced and I am witing for my hydrocodone to kick in. But Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I will indeed enjoy this very much!


Michael will soon pop his 1792 Flake cherry. Oh, boy.

Enjoy them all, friend!


----------



## bluesman.54

Very Funny Old Boy! You can be certain I will enjoy each and every one of them. I bought some new pipes and cleaned some old ones just for the ocassion! Thank you for your generousity!



ProbateGeek said:


> Michael will soon pop his 1792 Flake cherry. Oh, boy.
> 
> Enjoy them all, friend!


----------



## DECigar

bluesman.54 said:


> How do you like your Savinelli Alligator? Is it the bent stem? I just bought one and am waiting to receive it.


Sorry for the delayed response. I'm still trying to figure out the logistics of the forums.

I like the way the Savinelli looks. It looks sharp with the smooth raised sections on the bowl. My only disappointment was that I thought it was going to be bigger. But that's on me. Trying to visualize dimensions from a computer into my head =) Also I can use it for stronger baccy. I been sorta mixing aro's trying to see if the balsa filters help. I don't smoke a lot of aro's but I got a whole mess for them from Boswells. Not 100% sure on what to dedicate it towards. Will work itself out in time. But its smokes really well and I love the shape I got.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you! I am eager to get mine.I got a bent shaped one that is similar to another one I have that I really like. Thanks for taking the time to reply.



DECigar said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I'm still trying to figure out the logistics of the forums.
> 
> I like the way the Savinelli looks. It looks sharp with the smooth raised sections on the bowl. My only disappointment was that I thought it was going to be bigger. But that's on me. Trying to visualize dimensions from a computer into my head =) Also I can use it for stronger baccy. I been sorta mixing aro's trying to see if the balsa filters help. I don't smoke a lot of aro's but I got a whole mess for them from Boswells. Not 100% sure on what to dedicate it towards. Will work itself out in time. But its smokes really well and I love the shape I got.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Velvet in a bent LaRocca Novo


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying some Dunhill Standard Mixture from 2008 that Les (Lestrout) kindly sent me in a trade. Thanks Les!


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing a bowl of RY -- thanks to ProbateGeek -- in one of my favorite Old Guard Stanwells. This RY is absolutely awesome. I could have a new favorite! Thanks again!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Finishing a bowl of RY -- thanks to ProbateGeek -- in one of my favorite Old Guard Stanwells. This RY is absolutely awesome. I could have a new favorite! Thanks again!


Glad you find it to you liking - I figured you would. I probably smoke more RY than any two others, though I'm now in the mood for some Kendal Dark or Kendal Kentucky. Perhaps a Toscano cigar?


----------



## bluesman.54

I find it very much to my liking. A wonderful, full flavor smoke without the sweetness and absolutely no bite. Were it not for this forum and you so generously sharing some with me I might never have tried it. What a pity that would have been.



ProbateGeek said:


> Glad you find it to you liking - I figured you would. I probably smoke more RY than any two others, though I'm now in the mood for some Kendal Dark or Kendal Kentucky. Perhaps a Toscano cigar?


----------



## DanR

bluesman.54 said:


> Finishing a bowl of RY -- thanks to ProbateGeek -- in one of my favorite Old Guard Stanwells. This RY is absolutely awesome. I could have a new favorite! Thanks again!


Silly me, I assumed a sampler from Terry would be 6 baggies of 1792? Some bulk and some from a tin of course...

I think I'll join you in having some RY tonight. I haven't had any in a while and happen to have a tin begging to be opened.


----------



## bluesman.54

The sample Terry sent was indeed six very generous baggies of various types -- and one is 1792. However -- the RY is no more and I will soon purchase some for myself. The first bowl was so good -- when it came time to have another for the afternoon smoke break -- well.... I wouldn't have tried it without Terry sending the sampler and I now know that would have been one of life's greatest tragedies! So you see -- his kind actions averted a tragedy in this vast universe of ours from happening. We all owe him a vote of thanks!



DanR said:


> Silly me, I assumed a sampler from Terry would be 6 baggies of 1792? Some bulk and some from a tin of course...
> 
> I think I'll join you in having some RY tonight. I haven't had any in a while and happen to have a tin begging to be opened.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Too bad I forgot the Tom Buck. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Too bad I forgot the Tom Buck.
> 
> :biggrin:


:lol: I guess you still have about 14 lbs of that stuff, huh?


----------



## jco3rd

Boswell's No Bite Delite in a cob for me. Though with all the RY love going on tonight, I will probably have that be my second bowl. Ah the power of suggestion!


----------



## ProbateGeek

All day long I've been waiting to get home to have some Kendal Dark in the meer. Had dinner, grabbed what WAS the appropriate jar, and see the Kendal Dark scratched out, replaced by "Dart Mix". No offense, Jim - BUT I WANTED KENDAL DARK!

As the brother-in-law would have said in _The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin_: bit of a cockup on the tobacco front!

I hate it when that happens - perhaps some Irish Flake will appease my flashing nicometer...

p


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> All day long I've been waiting to get home to have some Kendal Dark in the meer. Had dinner, grabbed what WAS the appropriate jar, and see the Kendal Dark scratched out, replaced by "Dart Mix". No offense, Jim - BUT I WANTED KENDAL DARK!
> 
> As the brother-in-law would have said in _The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin_: bit of a cockup on the tobacco front!
> 
> I hate it when that happens - perhaps some Irish Flake will appease my flashing nicometer...
> 
> p


Irish Flake. Yum. Makes me think of Irish Oak.

Which sounds glorious. Think I have some laying around here...


----------



## jco3rd

You guys are making me feel bad with all my aros. However, I think I am outgrowing the aros. They were good for a time. I can't wait until I have a bunch of flake just lying about. ;-)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Leave the flakes to us flakes,now!

The meer holds one and a half flakes of the Irish, when rubbed out and gravity filled. That'll do, Pig - that'll do.


----------



## MarkC

I took a vacation week, so there's been plenty of time for smoking the last few days. And we all know what happens when Mark has plenty of time to smoke. Ouch. So it's an 8-5-8 maduro for me tonight. I had a bowl of Christmas Cheer loaded, but I don't think it's humanly possible for me to smoke a virginia slow enough to not aggravate the over-toasted tongue right now.


----------



## jco3rd

Mark, I feel your pain. It has been a heavy smoking weekend for me as well. The wife prefers the pipe though (and truth be told, I mostly do as well) so I shall soldier on. 

Terry, a little off topic, but I find that when I only gravity feed any tobacco the draw is way too loose. I like a good packed draw. Do I need to just give that up and losely pack the flake? I usually smoke about 2 flakes when that is my poison for the evening.


----------



## ProbateGeek

jco3rd said:


> Terry, a little off topic, but I find that when I only gravity feed any tobacco the draw is way too loose. I like a good packed draw. Do I need to just give that up and losely pack the flake? I usually smoke about 2 flakes when that is my poison for the evening.


Well, perhaps my statement was a bit misleading. I always rub out flakes, and if I've dried the tobacco well the gravity fill pretty much does it - I do a light tamp after the false light, then am usually good to go. Tonight I did tamp the Irish Flake down a bit, as it was far from dry. But with a bigger bowl, like my meer, giving it a few taps on the side seems to settle things quite well without packing.

I'd do it any way that works for you - I'm a creature of "best guess", which then turns into habit, good or bad.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> ...though I'm now in the mood for some Kendal Dark or Kendal Kentucky. Perhaps a Toscano cigar?


Not a bad idea. I think I'll join you with a Toscanello Caffe.

View attachment 77744


----------



## MarkC

jco3rd said:


> Mark, I feel your pain. It has been a heavy smoking weekend for me as well. The wife prefers the pipe though (and truth be told, I mostly do as well) so I shall soldier on.


I know what you mean; I had to break out the pipe finally. I pulled out a tin of Opening Night; much easier on the tongue than McClellands. With Opening Night, I don't have to worry about my taste buds catching on fire if I get distracted!


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Not a bad idea. I think I'll join you with a Toscanello Caffe.
> 
> View attachment 77744


Ha - nice set up, Robert. What is the strength level of the Toscanellos? If adequate, I might somehow manage to overlook the flavourings...


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha - nice set up, Robert. What is the strength level of the Toscanellos? If adequate, I might somehow manage to overlook the flavourings...


They are up there with the other Toscanos, maybe just a touch lighter. I must say that I haven't been knocked sideways by them like I used to be. I agree with you generally on flavoured cigars; they are the devil's work. These, however, have that rare thing, a flavouring that enhances a cigar. Perfect with (or instead of) breakfast or after dinner.


----------



## steinr1

SG Black XX rope in my tiny Ropp Prince.


----------



## Torque

Some SG St. James Flake fresh in from my latest P&C order. Gonna have to watch this stuff, my first experience with "tongue bite", very odd sensation, need to slow down a bit  Great flavors in this blend and nic content is very satisfying. My first go around with SG 1792 wasn't a very pleasant experience, but I'm definitely a fan of the St. James. Can't wait to see what it's like with some age on it.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 -- now There's a FINE pipe tobacco. Perhaps because I missed lunch making my rounds today it seems to have a high Vitamin N content. But as far as tamping goes -- it seems that if you tamp it down as opposed to a gravity fill -- it is hard to keep going. I did dry it out a bit -- but tamped down it is difficult to keep lit. Perhaps the issue depends upon the tobacco being smoked. Either way 1792 is perhaps the best I have ever experienced. Thank you very much for this sample. It will not be my last. Oh -- I used one of my finest meerschaum pipes. A truly delightful experience it is!



ProbateGeek said:


> Well, perhaps my statement was a bit misleading. I always rub out flakes, and if I've dried the tobacco well the gravity fill pretty much does it - I do a light tamp after the false light, then am usually good to go. Tonight I did tamp the Irish Flake down a bit, as it was far from dry. But with a bigger bowl, like my meer, giving it a few taps on the side seems to settle things quite well without packing.
> 
> I'd do it any way that works for you - I'm a creature of "best guess", which then turns into habit, good or bad.


----------



## jco3rd

Some Prince Albert to start out! Might switch to a cigar later though.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night.


----------



## DanR

Breaking in my lovely new pipe I got here (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...wbie-sampler-trade-pipes-318.html#post3854406) with some Stonehaven.


----------



## steinr1

First full bowl of Dunhill Flake in the 30s Ropp's Make Straight Billiard I recently restored. The pipe is now free of the taint of the horrid French tobacco that it tasted of in the first few part bowls. Dunhill down to the heel. Sherlock Holmes might have approved of that rough Tabac Gris, but I do not. (Well maybe very occasionally for "educational purposes"...)

I'll let it rest and have an S-M Barling's Make Lovat of Germain's Rich Dark Flake. Can't get enough of this fine VaBur.


----------



## bluesman.54

My first bowl of Peterson's Irish Flake -- thanks to ProbateGeek -- in an Alligator Saveinelli. Very nice --great flavor. Not 1792 Flake -- but a very good smoke. Ah -- Life is Good!


----------



## MarkC

Another reason I prefer pipes to cigars: my own indecisiveness. I have between me and the keyboard a pipe, loaded with Opening Night, that has even had a charring light already. But I'm putting it in the rack to smoke something else. And I'll still be able to enjoy this bowl later! 

What's the something else? Well, after reading the post above mine, I've decided. It's time to pop that Irish Flake cherry!


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> Well, after reading the post above mine, I've decided. It's time to pop that Irish Flake cherry!


The more lecherous among us watch on in unabated anticipation...


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've not smoked any other pipe for about 2 weeks while I give the meer an extended workout (or I'm in a lazy spell and refuse to clean any of my other pipes - your choice). So, I've loaded the meer with 3/4 of 1792 and a little RY topping to get the ball rolling. I'm off to do some Friday night grocery shopping - oh, yeah - living a life of intrigue and excitement...


----------



## jco3rd

Stokkebye Twist Flake in my Irish Seconds pipe!


----------



## bluesman.54

Mark -- you bring up an excellent point about pipes vs cigars. Cigars are never the same relit -- but a pipe -- the taste, flavor and enjoyment patienty wait until we find the proper moment. I love cigars -- don't get me wrong -- but for me there are times I just don't feel like dealing with the ash. At those times -- the pipe comes through with the enjoyment I desire at that moment.

Enjoy the Irish Flake. I know I'll be ordering some soon. It has to be one of life's greatest pleasures.



MarkC said:


> Another reason I prefer pipes to cigars: my own indecisiveness. I have between me and the keyboard a pipe, loaded with Opening Night, that has even had a charring light already. But I'm putting it in the rack to smoke something else. And I'll still be able to enjoy this bowl later!
> 
> What's the something else? Well, after reading the post above mine, I've decided. It's time to pop that Irish Flake cherry!


----------



## steinr1

A bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake early in the afternoon, but the bulk of the afternoon and evening has been "English". Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog. I'm finding that I am enjoying this style more and more. Funny as I absolutley hated Standard Mixture when I first tried it 30 odd years ago. My taste buds must have died off to just the right degree. I'm sure it can't be a more developed and mature palate...


----------



## Thirston

steinr1 said:


> A bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake early in the afternoon, but the bulk of the afternoon and evening has been "English". Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog. I'm finding that I am enjoying this style more and more. Funny as I absolutley hated Standard Mixture when I first tried it 30 odd years ago. My taste buds must have died off to just the right degree. I'm sure it can't be a more developed and mature palate...


Hated Standard Mixture too and I still have my first tin locked away in a mason jar fm 6 years ago to prove it. Maybe I should revisit it as well. Love all other Dunhills. Thx for reminding me.


----------



## Torque

McConnell Scottish Cake in the Dunhill


----------



## Thirston

Enjoying a bit of Dunbar in a newly cleaned Savinelli Laguna, which reminds me of the importance of deep cleaning my regulars a bit more often as the flavors can easily get mottled in a pipe that's somewhat dirty, but well taken care of and therefore ruining the smoke and my perception of a quality tobacco.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat this afternoon. No time for smoking this morning.

This evening, I think I'll go with Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling. 

(For a collector of Ropp pipes, it seems I smoke most of my tobacco from "foreign" pipes. Currently, only the ropes get smoked in what should be my preferred tools.)


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in my Boswell Partially Rusticated Bent


----------



## Mad4Cigars

Busting out the pipe for the first time in a long time.
Couldn't wait till Monday for the proper tobacco shop to open. So I hit the little "mini tobacco shop" at the super market and got some Prince Albert. Hope i wasn't being too rash.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Feeling unimaginative...Captain Black (white pouch) in a no name briar.


----------



## bluesman.54

Unimaginative...but relaxed. Relaxed is Good!



Tobias Lutz said:


> Feeling unimaginative...Captain Black (white pouch) in a no name briar.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mad4Cigars said:


> Busting out the pipe for the first time in a long time.
> Couldn't wait till Monday for the proper tobacco shop to open. So I hit the little "mini tobacco shop" at the super market and got some Prince Albert. Hope i wasn't being too rash.


I had some luscious Prince Albert myself this afternoon. I'd forgotten how nutty and chocolaty it smells. Topped off with a little Five Brothers to get the sparks flying without a relight.

Doug, I assume you got the pouch of PA, rather than a 14 oz. canister. I only did that once - the canister is the way to go (less or no propylene glycol). But the real question is: how was it?


----------



## Mad4Cigars

ProbateGeek said:


> I had some luscious Prince Albert myself this afternoon. I'd forgotten how nutty and chocolaty it smells. Topped off with a little Five Brothers to get the sparks flying without a relight.
> 
> Doug, I assume you got the pouch of PA, rather than a 14 oz. canister. I only did that once - the canister is the way to go (less or no propylene glycol). But the real question is: how was it?


It was nice! Very relaxing.
Tasted like my grandpa's pipes used to smell. 

Being a cigar guy it was quite mild.
But the mellow cool smoke was a nice change.
I probably smoked it too fast tough.

Looking forward to broadening my horizons a bit.


----------



## Tulpa

ProbateGeek said:


> I had some luscious Prince Albert myself this afternoon. I'd forgotten how nutty and chocolaty it smells. Topped off with a little Five Brothers to get the sparks flying without a relight.
> 
> Doug, I assume you got the pouch of PA, rather than a 14 oz. canister. I only did that once - the canister is the way to go (less or no propylene glycol). But the real question is: how was it?


PA can only be gotten here in the 14oz can. For $30 + tax. Not a terrible price. Might get it eventually.

As for tonight, 1-Q in a MM general while hand engraving a brass zippo with a pocket knife.


----------



## MarkC

Mad4Cigars said:


> So I hit the little "mini tobacco shop" at the super market and got some Prince Albert. Hope i wasn't being too rash.


Depends. Did you get a pouch or a tub?


----------



## jco3rd

ProbateGeek said:


> Doug, I assume you got the pouch of PA, rather than a 14 oz. canister. I only did that once - the canister is the way to go (less or no propylene glycol).


I had no idea that this was even a thing. Appreciate you guys imparting the institutional knowledge


----------



## Mad4Cigars

the pouch was the only option.
It's all the "mini" shop had, and the real shops were closed on Sunday.


----------



## MarkC

Then you weren't rash.


----------



## Torque

LOL, I keep a pouch of PA going all the time. Not something I would rave about but I do like it and have several bowls a week.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in a Charatan's Make


----------



## AndrewV

I'm going to call this bowl " Danr's Mix" I originally started with a full bowl of Dan Hamborger Veermaster from dan's samples. As I was transferring his samples to the new mason jars I picked up I would fill the jar over a paper plate. I smoked the bowl down to about half and when I was done with the task I had a mixture on the plate. Dumped the rest in on top of the Veermaster, lit it up and to my surprise I had a nice smoke going, nice and sweet, mellow smoke!


----------



## freestoke

AndrewV said:


> I'm going to call this bowl " Danr's Mix" I originally started with a full bowl of Dan Hamborger Veermaster from dan's samples. As I was transferring his samples to the new mason jars I picked up I would fill the jar over a paper plate. I smoked the bowl down to about half and when I was done with the task I had a mixture on the plate. Dumped the rest in on top of the Veermaster, lit it up and to my surprise I had a nice smoke going, nice and sweet, mellow smoke!


I do this all the time. I call it the Paper Plate Potpourri and it smokes amazingly well almost all the time, but ever changing.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I do this all the time. I call it the Paper Plate Potpourri and it smokes amazingly well almost all the time, but ever changing.


Gawith Hoggarth add an aromatic topping and call it Pensioner's Mixture. It used to be an inexpensive option, but Tobacco Duty means that the difference would be negligible and it is is sold at a standard price (at least in the UK).


----------



## Commander Quan

We broke out the hookah for the first time in a long time a couple nights ago.


----------



## jco3rd

with hookah tobacco in it or pipe tobacco? Can you smoke pipe tobacco in a hookah?


----------



## Commander Quan

With some Tangiers Lucid shisha. I've never tried smoking pipe tobacco in it.


----------



## steinr1

Well, it appears that we officially held "Summer" today. A bit early, but you take what you can get.

Out in the garden with lots of Aromatic Black Bogie. No matter how much of this I smoke, it still occasionally knocks me right on my tail.

I need to inaugurate a newly cleaned Ropp Montagnarde 3198 I got a few weeks ago. I've got a number of these; the difference is it's _small_ (3*1*98 - How could I have made it more clear...). I like a small pipe, me. I ought to reserve it for a flake of some sort, but Germain's Royal Jersey Perique is calling to me.

View attachment 77924


----------



## jco3rd

Tonight I'm smoking what appears to be the last full bowl of the EMP match I accidentally bought an ounce of from P&C. 

I'm actually really enthralled with this blend, and it is the first tobacco I'm finishing since I took up the hobby!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in my Andor Freehand followed by another bowl of SG FVF in my Sherlock Holmes #2 .p In the last two weeks I have been craving and smoking SG FVF almost every day. I have never done this in the past and it is strange; I will see how long this craving keeps up.:crazy: I may as well say that my FVF was fantastic this evening as it has been for two weeks. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Kirin Ichiban" malt brew and I had a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

I'm back on the Astley's No. 55 tonight.


----------



## laloin

smoked a bowl of Saint julian virginia tobacco. Soo fine you can roll it into a cigarette. and probley 30 years old. the paper was black lol. Smoked in the smallest straight billard I had


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Montagnarde 3*3*98.

Earlier in the day, a few little bowls of SG Black XX.


----------



## DECigar

Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening in my Savinelli 320


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Peterson's Irish Flake in my extra large Willmer Extra Grain. I really do like this tobacco. Great flavor -- no bite -- a heavenly smoke indeed.


----------



## DanR

Rattray HOTW tonight in my Butz Super Jr. Calabash. It's smoking perfectly and it appears the Mosquitos like it as well.


----------



## AndrewV

Still breaking in my Sav 5 with some Malthouse thanks to our own DanR.


----------



## Gigmaster

Right now, I am sitting at my desk in our bedroom, smoking a bowl of E.A. Carey's Metal Flake tobacco in my Carey's Hampton Aerosphere pipe, listening to the dogs outside barking at a perceived threat, probably a deer or bear, and the big Horned Owl that hangs around the house hooting in support, and the numerous, and amorous, tree frogs trying to get lucky, while watching my beloved wife sleep, and think how lucky I am to have this life. I am also sipping on a bottle of Sweetwater 420 Pale Ale, a little bit of Georgia's best. Life is good.....


----------



## MarkC

HOTW here as well; I popped a tin last night.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat.

Setting up Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling (as usual) for the end of the day.


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> Rattray HOTW tonight in my *Butz Super Jr. Calabash*. It's smoking perfectly and it appears the Mosquitos like it as well.


Attractive, unusual pipes. I like them. Butz Choquin are a manufacturer that seems to get little press on the forum. I've got a couple of their Origine pipes (and a bent Auto-Sport, come to think of it) - wouldn't mind adding one of those Calabashes...

Can't fault the choice of tobacco either; there is a tin here awaiting the right moment (and a vacancy in a jar. I'm starting a push to not have stupid amounts of tobacco open. I'll probably fail.)


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> Attractive, unusual pipes. I like them. Butz Choquin are a manufacturer that seems to get little press on the forum. I've got a couple of their Origine pipes (and a bent Auto-Sport, come to think of it) - wouldn't mind adding one of those Calabashes...


Robert, you probably won't believe me when I tell you that I practically stole this pipe off eBay for just over $40 shipped. I did have to do some clean up, but not much. She's one of my favorites...


----------



## Troutman22

What I have been smoking lately:

Escudo, Stoney, Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, FVF and Prince Albert.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Velvet in a Brewster. Livin' the high life :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Will most likely retire tonight after a bowl of Irish Flake in my '48 Peterson Killarney Apple. Somehow, Peterson's in a Peterson just hits the spot.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Cavicchi rusticated hawkbill.


----------



## smokinmojo

Walnut Flake in a Peterson bulldog.


----------



## TTecheTTe

smokinmojo said:


> Walnut Flake in a Peterson bulldog.


Funny finding this as I "entered the lounge!" Don't know if I'm smoking the same, as I don't know anything about it, but today I had my first bowls of John Middleton Walnut in months (thanks, Jim!). ipe:

Smoking C&D SOTE in an old Royal Sovreign, for the past two days. I did not like this when I first got it, and had regretted buying a pound. After sitting a few months, my opinion has changed.



ProbateGeek said:


> Will most likely retire tonight after a bowl of Irish Flake in my '48 Peterson Killarney Apple. Somehow, Peterson's in a Peterson just hits the spot.


I agree! I thought I had this, but as I was finally able to start putting away the March TAD, I found it is Irish Oak. I have no idea what I meant to buy - I thought it was Flake. :dunno:


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying my first bowl of Ennerdale Flake. Since Terry had told me this would definitely ghost a pipe -- I waited until I received an estate meerschaum I recently purchased. This is a fantastic tobacco beyond my wildest expectations. Full flavored -- no bite -- with just a hint of sweetness. This is a FANTASTIC smoke. If you haven't tried it -- I cannot encourage you strongly enough to try it. Thank you Terry for sharing this! 

It is hard to pick a favorite from the sample Terry sent me. Each is so different, unique and enjoyable in it's own way. While I still love my cigars -- as they are a completely different fantastic smoking experience -- I have once again fallen in love with my pipes. Life is Good!


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith St James Flake in my no name bulldog


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Funny finding this as I "entered the lounge!" Don't know if I'm smoking the same, as I don't know anything about it, but today I had my first bowls of John Middleton Walnut in months (thanks, Jim!). ipe:


I haven't tried the Walnut Flake, but from what I understand it is a completely different tobacco from Middleton's Walnut. Walnut Flake is one of the imperial tobaccos available only overseas at the time being. Robert can probably comment on the flavor profile, but I "think" it's a Virginia based blend, whereas Middleton's is mostly Burley (again, I think).

I'm having a bowl of epiphany in my Darth Rader Cutty.


----------



## DanR

DanR said:


> I haven't tried the Walnut Flake, but from what I understand it is a completely different tobacco from Middleton's Walnut. Walnut Flake is one of the imperial tobaccos available only overseas at the time being. Robert can probably comment on the flavor profile, but I "think" it's a Virginia based blend, whereas Middleton's is mostly Burley (again, I think).
> 
> I'm having a bowl of epiphany in my Darth Rader Cutty.


Adding to my own post, it appears Robert did a nice review of the Walnut Flake for those interested: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s/325916-ogdens-walnut-flake.html#post3849198


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Adding to my own post, it appears Robert did a nice review of the Walnut Flake for those interested: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s/325916-ogdens-walnut-flake.html#post3849198


That it was - thank you! Figured it was different, but as I said I don't know anything about the Walnut Jim gave me; found the coincidence funny that I should see "Walnut" as I go to post and having had it only hours before.

Now, if you and Mark could just shut up already about HOTW! I successfully refrained from popping a tin (my first) when I received my March TAD, but am obsessing about it now after finally being able to cellar it. I have about a dozen opened tins that are likely history, as I've been smoking mostly bulk OJK and LBF (only flake I could manage to rub), and 150g FMOTT and a tin of MM965 for variety.
Been enjoying FMOTT in a MM 5th Ave all evening. ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Tonight I'm smoking...um...I'm smoking.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Tonight I'm smoking...um...I'm smoking.


Yep, me too. Just plain ole smoking here. No HOTW, or anything like that... :lol:


----------



## freestoke

I keep going to bed before I get a chance to post here! :frown: I just found the Bari Dana, with a fresh pack of Stonehaven from last night, so I'll smoke it now, okay?


----------



## TTecheTTe

:lalala:



MarkC said:


> Tonight I'm smoking...um...I'm smoking.


 :spank:



DanR said:


> Yep, me too. Just plain ole smoking here. No HOTW, or anything like that... :lol:


. :spank: :spank: :spank:


----------



## steinr1

More Ogden's Walnut Flake in the bent Jima.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ahh, finally resting with a Merlot and a shag (ohhh, errr). So much talk of shags lately, particularly KK, that I needed a good KK shaggin after two days of hard work.

It has finally stopped raining, if for now, so hopefully I will be able to throw the steaks on the grill after I recuperate. Heat index is 102 with 100% humidity; I will sorely miss the drought.

Have no idea what thread I saw many fine "cellars" in beautiful cabinets, but as I vegetated the past couple of months I got the idea that I could do the same to the pine china hutch in the dining room. Good thing I wasn't able to get out and get more coolers, as I think the "hutch cellar" will work great - thank you all for showing off yours and giving me the idea. Now I finally feel I have a fledgling cellar, and most importantly everything is easily accessible from one beautiful place!

Top holds daily smokes, with cellared baccy and suppleies inside:


Inside center of cellar features C&D and McClellands:


HOTW and cousin hide for their lives in the left corner, under the protection of boxes of 1792 and SL:


Right corner is Dunhill with a Peterson friend:


----------



## bluesman.54

Now this really does bring a tear to my eye. This is beautiful! I have far to go oh Master...



TTecheTTe said:


> Ahh, finally resting with a Merlot and a shag (ohhh, errr). So much talk of shags lately, particularly KK, that I needed a good KK shaggin after two days of hard work.
> 
> It has finally stopped raining, if for now, so hopefully I will be able to throw the steaks on the grill after I recuperate. Heat index is 102 with 100% humidity; I will sorely miss the drought.
> 
> Have no idea what thread I saw many fine "cellars" in beautiful cabinets, but as I vegetated the past couple of months I got the idea that I could do the same to the pine china hutch in the dining room. Good thing I wasn't able to get out and get more coolers, as I think the "hutch cellar" will work great - thank you all for showing off yours and giving me the idea. Now I finally feel I have a fledgling cellar, and most importantly everything is easily accessible from one beautiful place!
> 
> Top holds daily smokes, with cellared baccy and suppleies inside:
> 
> 
> Inside center of cellar features C&D and McClellands:
> 
> 
> HOTW and cousin hide for their lives in the left corner, under the protection of boxes of 1792 and SL:
> 
> 
> Right corner is Dunhill with a Peterson friend:


----------



## DECigar

Boswell's Chocolate Cream in my Medico Cavalier


----------



## DanR

Great looking cellar you've got there, Mari. Many fine tobaccos!

I'm having a bowl of... oh, uh, nevermind...


----------



## Torque

50/50 mixture of Black Wood Flake and St. James Flake in a MM Hardwood, pretty tasty little experiment


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yeah, lovely cellar. But Mari - what are you gonna smoke NEXT week?

p


----------



## bluesman.54

What is HTOW?


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> What is HTOW?


Goodness, I hear: Rattray - Hal O' the Wynd pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> What is HTOW?





ProbateGeek said:


> Goodness, I hear: Rattray - Hal O' the Wynd pipe tobacco reviews


Thx, Terry!

Yeah, I'll really have to ration or hit the cigars next week. I missed two sales and didn't get stocked up.

Thx for all of the lovely compliments Terry, Dan and Michael ("master?" you are far too kind; I'm a total pipe noob!)!

Now smoking something a little different: OJK dressed with Bald Headed Teacher in a cob. Boo hoo, I also missed sales on cobs and Forever Stems...looking at them again now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finishing off the evening with a bowl of Royal Yacht in the meer. Wonderful. 

For my birthday later this month I'm going to send off the meer to get new guts put in, with a new stem. Will cost more to do so than I paid for the pipe, but I do love this thing.


----------



## MarkC

Hang On To Wolverines.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Hang On To Wolverines.


:spy: Cats like large umbrellas. Pass it on.

Yowzah, Mari! Nice grouping!


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Flake in the smaller of the Cherrywood pipes pictured. The larger has remained unsmoked for over 100 years and is likely to remain so.

View attachment 78094


The large bulk of the wood keeps things very cool. Quite a few relights, but bite? What bite?


----------



## bluesman.54

Well -- I am thinking that provided you with a chuckle. Thanks for the reply. The reviews seem mixed and not as to spur one on to try it at this point.



ProbateGeek said:


> Goodness, I hear: Rattray - Hal O' the Wynd pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## bluesman.54

Not sure of the protocal on this one -- but is it proper to ask where you are getting this done? I have two meers in exactly the same situation that are among my favorites. If it isn't proper -- well....



ProbateGeek said:


> Finishing off the evening with a bowl of Royal Yacht in the meer. Wonderful.
> 
> For my birthday later this month I'm going to send off the meer to get new guts put in, with a new stem. Will cost more to do so than I paid for the pipe, but I do love this thing.


----------



## Torque

SPC Plum Pudding in my trusty cob. Probably the best latikia blend I've tried to date but a little hard to get hold of right now. When it does come back in stock Morton better watch his froggy little butt because I'll be grabbing a few pounds of this stuff and smoking quite a bit less of the FM.


----------



## mercop

I bit of Irish Pub, one of the wife's favorite scents


----------



## DECigar

Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls in my Boswell's Partially Rusticated Poker


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Borkum Riff Orange & Honey in a Graco Ocean


----------



## Desertlifter

Sterling 1776 Tavern in my Bjarne Saucer.

I really need to keep more Sterling blends on hand - this is good stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Not sure of the protocal on this one -- but is it proper to ask where you are getting this done? I have two meers in exactly the same situation that are among my favorites. If it isn't proper -- well....


For some reason I got no puff emails today, so I'm slow to respond.

I will be using NightOwl PipeWorks, here: NightOwl PipeWorks Pipe Repair Price List

Ronni's a little backed up right now, and told me not to send it in till early July.


----------



## MarkC

Hopping On Tuesday Weld.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> ...I'm going to send off the meer to get new guts put in, with a new stem.


Guts?


----------



## laloin

smoked a mixture of bulleye and escodo in my no named bent dublin. Yummy


----------



## jco3rd

Posting this belatedly, but last night I enjoyed a bowl of Christmas Cookie in honor of the TOTM win!


----------



## bluesman.54

Also for me -- I am not getting any emails Puff so I am slow to respond. Thank you for this info. Wonder why we aren't getting Puff emails? Anyone else having this problem?



ProbateGeek said:


> For some reason I got no puff emails today, so I'm slow to respond.
> 
> I will be using NightOwl PipeWorks, here: NightOwl PipeWorks Pipe Repair Price List
> 
> Ronni's a little backed up right now, and told me not to send it in till early July.


----------



## MarkC

That's odd...I got one earlier today.


----------



## bluesman.54

Yes it is odd -- I haven't gotten any emails in two days. I miss them...



MarkC said:


> That's odd...I got one earlier today.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Guts?


Oh, sorry Robert - I'm originally from Texas. :cowboyic9:

That's "mortise & tenon" or "plastic tenon-mortise connector" to the average Joe. I was referencing this:

". . . The old "plumbing" is removed from the shank and replaced with a new sleeve that is bored to align the different draft angles between stem and shank. The stem is Blueprinted and fitted with the appropriate tenon. The result is a world class smoke that will accept a pipe cleaner without disassambly."

EDIT: Here's a story of the process: https://rebornpipes.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/nightowl-pipeworks-blueprinted-meerschaum/

If I'm getting a new stem on this meer, what might look best?



Should I have it banded? Should I go basis black? Dark brown? What color would be most fitting, considering the pipe will color more in the future? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## steinr1

Ah. Got it.



SG Black XX for me tonight. In the smallest pipe I own. I am worthless and weak.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> SG Black XX for me tonight. In the smallest pipe I own. I am worthless and weak.


You're strictly aces with us though, Robert. Personal worth and strength of constitution have little to do with smoking a pipe, so it's encouraging to see you making an effort. Not quite as brave, but equally worthless, I'm going to water down this Happy Bogie with some KK. p


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I hate the night shift at the hotel.

I must say that a beer and a bowl of Billy Budd sitting on the deck overlooking the river makes it bearable.


----------



## Nachman

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh, sorry Robert - I'm originally from Texas. :cowboyic9:
> 
> That's "mortise & tenon" or "plastic tenon-mortise connector" to the average Joe. I was referencing this:
> 
> ". . . The old "plumbing" is removed from the shank and replaced with a new sleeve that is bored to align the different draft angles between stem and shank. The stem is Blueprinted and fitted with the appropriate tenon. The result is a world class smoke that will accept a pipe cleaner without disassambly."
> 
> EDIT: Here's a story of the process: https://rebornpipes.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/nightowl-pipeworks-blueprinted-meerschaum/
> 
> If I'm getting a new stem on this meer, what might look best?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have it banded? Should I go basis black? Dark brown? What color would be most fitting, considering the pipe will color more in the future? Decisions, decisions...


May I suggest Tortoise Shell? I guess, in this day and age, it would have to be faux tortoise shell.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale Flake in a Hardcastle Select # 567. Great smoke. Still not receiving any Puff emails though. Are you getting any Terry? Wonder what is going on.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Funny, I didn't get any for the past week, but they resumed yesterday. On my first bowl of FMOTT for the month, and the night.


----------



## bluesman.54

I wonder why this is happening to so many of us. I feel lonely without my Puff emails -- especially the pipe ones. But at least I still have my pipes and plenty of fine tobacco! And plenty of fine cigars too. Though pipes seem to be dominating at this point! Life is Good!



TTecheTTe said:


> Funny, I didn't get any for the past week, but they resumed yesterday. On my first bowl of FMOTT for the month, and the night.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh, sorry Robert - I'm originally from Texas. :cowboyic9:
> 
> If I'm getting a new stem on this meer, what might look best?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have it banded? Should I go basis black? Dark brown? What color would be most fitting, considering the pipe will color more in the future? Decisions, decisions...


Band in a brass color with a black band. It will bring out the color of the bowl as it continues its journey.

Some EMP in the Bjarne is fitting the bill. Again.


----------



## Thirston

That's a great looking meer, PG. Is that the one you re-waxed a few times? I think so. Kept your how-to in my files.

Sipping some Dunbar in an old Charatan.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Oooo, Dan and Mark have been such busy beavers this month! Notice you both were ranked in the Top 10 of Most Puffing and TAD Suffering on TabaccoCellar. Spent the day updating my cellar, but still have some more to go.

Terry, I would add the band to your Meer. See the line midway between the end of the shank and your thumb? Looks like it is just begging for a band. Tortoushell stem and brass band were mentioned would might look nice.

Having a bowl of FMOTT in a great smoking estate Vauen lovat. Had a bowl in a 3/4 bent Thoroughbred, which I love, but YUCK! I preferred Vulcanite stems to start, but have found that they impart a bitter taste as they oxidize. I am just unable to perform adequate maintenence to prevent it, and suspect the inside of the stems need polishing.

Tobacco Cellar TTecheTTe's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> . . . Are you getting any Terry?


No. I'm married.

:tongue:
(sorry, couldn't help it...)


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Terry, I would add the band to your Meer. See the line midway between the end of the shank and your thumb? Looks like it is just begging for a band. Tortoushell stem and brass band were mentioned would might look nice.


Agreed - a few very workable suggestions, so thanks all.

I believe I can only request the stem be banded, not the shank. Perhaps a dark brown, or tortoise shell, stem with a brass inlay serving as a band? We'll see what ol' Ronni can whip up.


----------



## ProbateGeek

A soothing 55F right now on the front porch. How my wife has it 78F inside is beyond me. Night capping some 1792 Flake in the meer. Outside. 

As a wise friend once remarked: Glorious.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> A soothing 55F right now on the front porch. How my wife has it 78F inside is beyond me. Night capping some 1792 Flake in the meer. Outside.
> 
> As a wise friend once remarked: Glorious.


Glorious 1792 - okay, I'll join you.p Very warm and very muggy outside. Thermostat shows my temperture at 60 degrees - ahhh.


----------



## DECigar

Had a bowl of Rattray's Professional Mixture in my Don Carlos rusticated


----------



## DECigar

Had a bowl of Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Balkan Mixture in my Don Carlos rusticated


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> ...suspect the inside of the stems need polishing.


Remove stem. Scrub inside with T-Cut Automotive cutting compound on pipe cleaner. Wash with detergent and warm water. Polish with a dry rag previously used for T-Cut. Job done.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Remove stem. Scrub inside with T-Cut Automotive cutting compound on pipe cleaner. Wash with detergent and warm water. Polish with a dry rag previously used for T-Cut. Job done.


Thanks! Can't wait to be able to get out and get some...have been thinking about trying Crest (regular), with a bristle cleaner, since I have it onhand and didn't know what to do.

It's been a 1792 day, and will have to open a 250g box this w/e if I'm to continue. However, with over a dozen open containers I'm loath to open another. What to do... :dunno:


----------



## bluesman.54

Cobbing my first bowl of KK. Very nice mellow smoke. Of course I have been on an Ennerdale kick the last couple of days -- so maybe that is why it tastes so mild. Either way -- I really like it -- shag cut and all.

And Mari -- open the tin. That's why you bought it! Enjoy


----------



## jco3rd

Doing the PA mixed with the ends of my EMP match. Simply delightful. I remember my first bowl of PA, it was delightful. My second bowl, I had made the bonehead mistake of storing it with a lat heavy blend, and it was atrocious. After that "ode to PA" I gave it another shot and it was great! This business of mixing it with the tail ends of another blend is just sublime.


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> Cobbing my first bowl of KK. Very nice mellow smoke. Of course I have been on an Ennerdale kick the last couple of days -- so maybe that is why it tastes so mild. Either way -- I really like it -- shag cut and all.
> 
> And Mari -- open the tin. That's why you bought it! Enjoy


Oh, there are so many I do want to pop! But with 15 already open and drying out, the pleasure will be short lived.

Jim, guess I did coin a new word as there is a whole lot of "cobbing" going around. Not my intent, as it was just shorthand as my fingers wouldn't work!

This evening I've been cobbing C&D Founding Fathers from Terry. Wished I smoked the sample before my last TAD, as the one tin I bought is wholly inadequate.


----------



## laloin

working on a bowl of LNF in my straight billard Sav Mr. "G"  yummy


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> This evening I've been cobbing C&D Founding Fathers from Terry. Wished I smoked the sample before my last TAD, as the one tin I bought is wholly inadequate.


Must be some other Terry (impersonating me, no doubt) as I've never heard of the stuff - seems to mild for my tastes.

But, for you Mari -


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Must be some other Terry (impersonating me, no doubt) as I've never heard of the stuff - seems to mild for my tastes.


Oops, apologies to you and Ron; that was from @RJpuffs

Enjoying some PS Lux Twist Flake from Jeff @splattttttt in a Vauen.


----------



## MarkC

Hoverounds On The Wildside.


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Hopping On Tuesday Weld.


This (your adolescent dream) is my fave, Mark!

Squadron Leader! lane:


----------



## steinr1

SG Black XX in its customary tiny pipe. Only about a gram and a half over half an hour had me absolutely reeling. The pipe needs reaming to restore its volume, but I'm scared...


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> SG Black XX in its customary tiny pipe. Only about a gram and a half over half an hour had me absolutely reeling. The pipe needs reaming to restore its volume, but I'm scared...


With what do you ream a thimble sized pipe?


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> With what do you ream a thimble sized pipe?


Good question. All the reamers I have (all three of them - A Buttner, a small traditional style brass one, and a sort of half cylindical pressed steel thing) are far too large; I use a small fruit knife.


----------



## DECigar

Solani Aged Burley Flake in my Preben Holm Partially Rusticated


----------



## ProbateGeek

PA in my 2013 SF cob with a Forever Stem. If anyone asks, SF stands for San Francisco.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thanks for the SF explanation -- you had me! Cobbing with my Forever Stem Country Gentleman and KK. I am really starting to like this KK.



ProbateGeek said:


> PA in my 2013 SF cob with a Forever Stem. If anyone asks, SF stands for San Francisco.


----------



## Thirston

Doing a little fresh, unfortunately not aged, FVF in a Sav Laguna bulldog.


----------



## DanR

My daughter graduated from High School today! We had loads of family over afterwards, and many are cigar smokers so I opened up the wineador and pulled out a few treats. My choice for this festive occasion was a newly gifted Padron 1964 from Tobias. A splendid smoke! - Thanks Tobias!

Now, everyone has vacated and the place is finally clean, so my tired, sore bones are resting as I enjoy the last bowl of Esoterica Blackpool that was given to me in a bomblet by Nick (Nachman) earlier this week. I asked about this tobacco in a different thread, but he decided it'd be easier just to send me a sample. Lovely tobacco and I'm glad to get to know it better. - Thanks Nick!

It's been a good day, and you guys here at puff have helped make it!


----------



## TTecheTTe

lane: Squadron Leader in my newly pimped, TT Red, cob! Thank you, Jack for the beautiful, and fragrant, flowers; that fuschia will be next!

Congrats, Dan!


----------



## jco3rd

A little CB white before dinner.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Love the hussy-red cob, Mari. Did you stain it yourself?

And where's the Forever Stem?


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Love the hussy-red cob, Mari. Did you stain it yourself?
> 
> And where's the Forever Stem?


Thank you! Yes, all by my lonesome! Now for pink, blue, yellow...

FS? Must be on my Country Gentleman!


----------



## MarkC

TTecheTTe said:


> This (your adolescent dream) is my fave, Mark!


Yeah, that one's hard to beat...and there's at least half a tin left!

Herds Of Tiny Wombats


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Yeah, that one's hard to beat...and there's at least half a tin left!
> 
> Herds Of Tiny Wombats


:lol: Maybe they will help you!


----------



## laloin

enjoying some year old bulleye. in my no named straight bulldog. The coins have darken, and sweeten up. the perique is still there getting hits with notes of fruit, and plum


----------



## teedles915

Gatlin-Burlier Cumberland in a straight billiard. Celebrating the wonderful blessings of being a father to my two beautiful children.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Enjoying RJ's MB Black Ambrosia as I watch Miss America; don't know if I can stand much more as the pageant hasn't hit so many lows since the introduction of the bikini.

Have to watch on mute due to non-stop Techno music, which overrides the announcer. Bumper crop of hideous gowns to start, with at least half in cocktail dresses? These ladies used to learn physical comportment, but the slouching stance and gait so pervasive among females today was all too well represented; sadly, they are "role-models" of femininity so young women will not be inspired to carry themselves better. The striking exception of one who knows how to walk is Miss LA, a NOLA Saints Cheerleader. Ahh, the evening gown competition sadly brought only more of the same, with the exception of Miss AL in a stunning black mermaid with large, chandelier emerald earrings. Would have only been better if she was smoking Ennerdale in an elegant emerald studded gloss-black ladies churchwarden. Most has slits to there and beyond, but the offensive award goes to the one with skirted hotpants who would not stop pulling it ALL the way open!! Haven't seen someone so proud of a crotch since my 65yr patient with a penile implant, but then he had something to be happy about and show off.

My money's on IL or AL.



laloin said:


> enjoying some year old bulleye. in my no named straight bulldog. The coins have darken, and sweeten up. the perique is still there getting hits with notes of fruit, and plum


Mmmmm, I can't wait! I love LBF (this may ignight an LBF/LNF war) as a daily smoker and mine is just at 6mos now.



teedles915 said:


> Gatlin-Burlier Cumberland in a straight billiard. Celebrating the wonderful blessings of being a father to my two beautiful children.


Good to see you sauntering in a pipe lounge like a F.O.G.!


----------



## teedles915

> Good to see you sauntering in a pipe lounge like a F.O.G.!


I smoke the pipe on occasion. I tend to like the aros more than anything else. I like blends with sweet Cavendish with just a bit of latakia.


----------



## laloin

TTecheTTe said:


> Enjoying RJ's MB Black Ambrosia as I watch Miss America; don't know if I can stand much more as the pageant hasn't hit so many lows since the introduction of the bikini.
> 
> Have to watch on mute due to non-stop Techno music, which overrides the announcer. Bumper crop of hideous gowns to start, with at least half in cocktail dresses? These ladies used to learn physical comportment, but the slouching stance and gait so pervasive among females today was all too well represented; sadly, they are "role-models" of femininity so young women will not be inspired to carry themselves better. The striking exception of one who knows how to walk is Miss LA, a NOLA Saints Cheerleader. Ahh, the evening gown competition sadly brought only more of the same, with the exception of Miss AL in a stunning black mermaid with large, chandelier emerald earrings. Would have only been better if she was smoking Ennerdale in an elegant emerald studded gloss-black ladies churchwarden. Most has slits to there and beyond, but the offensive award goes to the one with skirted hotpants who would not stop pulling it ALL the way open!! Haven't seen someone so proud of a crotch since my 65yr patient with a penile implant, but then he had something to be happy about and show off.
> 
> My money's on IL or AL.
> 
> Mmmmm, I can't wait! I love LBF (this may ignight an LBF/LNF war) as a daily smoker and mine is just at 6mos now.
> 
> Good to see you sauntering in a pipe lounge like a F.O.G.!


I have 6 pounds of LNF, and 2 lbs of bulleye. most of LNF is just passed the 2 year mark of aging can you tell which blend I smoke more of


----------



## jco3rd

I have some bullseye with nearly a year on it. Definitely better as time marches on! Which reminds me I need to pick up some more...


----------



## MarkC

Originally Posted by *TTecheTTe* :


> No doubt Mark is Hopping on Tuesday Weld, or Heading Out To Wallyworld, as we speak...


Wish I'd thought of that. But I didn't, so it's Astley's No. 55 tonight!


----------



## TTecheTTe

LNF, finally, in a cob and can't say I love this from the first puff like LBF but will reserve judgement until subsequent bowls. Tin note had a hint of anise which thankfully was not present upon lighting, but did get a faint lotion quality upon smoking. Not what I would expect from a VaPer, as I had noted on this sample from Terry. Perhaps it picked up something from other samples I had it with, or perhaps had it sitting on my tin of Ennerdale? I haven't smoked it in a couple months, but it does remind me of its ghosting and would think that was it if it was in my E-pipe.

Assuming my sample is not contaminated, I don't get the LNF/LBF debate. Although I'm still a pipe noob, they are completely different. I can see two separate camps, and you're either an LNF man or LBF man (yeah, I'll use the masculine here as I haven't see a lady weigh in on this). Perhaps I'm just confused; maybe it's Escudo that gets involved in a tussle. I was enjoying LNF more as I approached the end of the bowl, with the exception a ever slight and surprising gurgle, and look forward to more with a fresh pipe and after letting my sample air a little.



MarkC said:


> Wish I'd thought of that. But I didn't, so it's Astley's No. 55 tonight!


Well, I had to use my fave, plus offer you one for future use should you find yourself at a loss. Here's some more JIC (I leave spelling corrections to you): Hobnobbing On The Weekday, Hangliding On The Wind, Hopping Over That Wolverine (the thought of attempting such a feat was far too entertaining to use Whatchamacallit), Harrass Only The Wicked and Heaving On This Wednesday (likely still will be with my asthma).


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Hobnobbing On The Weekday, Hangliding On The Wind, Hopping Over That Wolverine (the thought of attempting such a feat was far too entertaining to use Whatchamacallit), Harrass Only The Wicked and Heaving On This Wednesday (likely still will be with my asthma).


Lord, I'm stupid. The penny has ony just dropped.

After that admission, I'm free to ask, "LNF? LBF?" I'm sure it's explained somewhere, but needs must given my innate laziness and more recent lack of confidence in my ability to out work even the most simple acronym. (Thanks...)

I like a sign seen in a very exclusive club: "Hermaphrodites only. Transvestites warned!"


----------



## laloin

TTecheTTe said:


> LNF, finally, in a cob and can't say I love this from the first puff like LBF but will reserve judgement until subsequent bowls. Tin note had a hint of anise which thankfully was not present upon lighting, but did get a faint lotion quality upon smoking. Not what I would expect from a VaPer, as I had noted on this sample from Terry. Perhaps it picked up something from other samples I had it with, or perhaps had it sitting on my tin of Ennerdale? I haven't smoked it in a couple months, but it does remind me of its ghosting and would think that was it if it was in my E-pipe.
> 
> Assuming my sample is not contaminated, I don't get the LNF/LBF debate. Although I'm still a pipe noob, they are completely different. I can see two separate camps, and you're either an LNF man or LBF man (yeah, I'll use the masculine here as I haven't see a lady weigh in on this). Perhaps I'm just confused; maybe it's Escudo that gets involved in a tussle. I was enjoying LNF more as I approached the end of the bowl, with the exception a ever slight and surprising gurgle, and look forward to more with a fresh pipe and after letting my sample air a little.
> 
> Well, I had to use my fave, plus offer you one for future use should you find yourself at a loss. Here's some more JIC (I leave spelling corrections to you): Hobnobbing On The Weekday, Hangliding On The Wind, Hopping Over That Wolverine (the thought of attempting such a feat was far too entertaining to use Whatchamacallit), Harrass Only The Wicked and Heaving On This Wednesday (likely still will be with my asthma).


have no idea where your getting this faint anise and or lotion taste smell with LNF, I love it to death. it probley picked something up from the ennerdale. as much as I enjoy ennerdale. it will ghost other blends as well.
as powerful as that lakeland scent is


----------



## TTecheTTe

ound: You're too funny, Robert! 

Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake and Luxury Bullseye Flake, the latter of which I am now enjoying very much, with some Whittard's English Breakfast tea. p

Mark will appreciate your suggestion, which I loved, after correcting and capitalizing Only and Warned so that it is a suitable name for a favored tabacco of which I banned he and Dan from using.

BTW, T-Cut Automotive cutting compound is apparently not available in the US. I gave the old Crest :brushteeth: a go, with very satisfactory results until they can get a proper restoration.

(Looky there, I actually found a use for the :brushteeth: icon; am I possibly the first?)


----------



## TTecheTTe

laloin said:


> have no idea where your getting this faint anise and or lotion taste smell with LNF, I love it to death. it probley picked something up from the ennerdale. as much as I enjoy ennerdale. it will ghost other blends as well.
> as powerful as that lakeland scent is


Definitely agree, after looking it up again in the interim and confirming it is a straight VaPer (just a dash), which I love. Hopefully, airing it as I wait for my PAD will correct it, but not likely if it is tainted by Ennerdale as I suspect and very possible.


----------



## TTecheTTe

jco3rd said:


> I have some bullseye with nearly a year on it. Definitely better as time marches on! Which reminds me I *need to pick up some more*...


Geez, I'm glad you said that, thank you! I added it to my wishlist, otherwise I would have most likely forgotten it on my TAD. I bought a pound, with the noobish thought that most of it would be cellared for at least a year, but have smoked the bulk of it over the past 2 mos.

On another note, unlike _some people_, I have no compucntion about following my own post; thrice is a charm!


----------



## laloin

On another note, unlike some people, I have no compucntion about following my own post; thrice is a charm! 
hmmmmm was that directed at me mari  LOL


----------



## MarkC

With all that behind us, it's time for a wake up bowl.

Hophead Otters Turn Wicked.


----------



## steinr1

This much anticipated anouncement for lovers of Mixture No. 79.

*Hefner - Offers Tobacco Warranty*

Not smoking that particular blend; just enjoying this game.


----------



## splattttttt

once I start to notice an over abundant layer of cake, I usually use a waded up paper towel as to remove the excess. I'll continue the process after each bowl, till I feel it's back up to my usual standard. No sharp object ever enter the main orifice of my trusted tobacco urns.


----------



## jco3rd

Those damn hophead otters!


----------



## steinr1

splattttttt said:


> once I start to notice an over abundant layer of cake, I usually use a waded up paper towel as to remove the excess. I'll continue the process after each bowl, till I feel it's back up to my usual standard. No sharp object ever enter the main orifice of my trusted tobacco urns.


I don't care how much cake you've got, had or been offered; it's always a bad idea to allow a sharp object entry to your main orifice. Fundamentally.

Yours,
Mike Giggler


----------



## splattttttt

steinr1 said:


> I don't care how much cake you've got, had or been offered; it's always a bad idea to allow a sharp object entry to your main orifice. Fundamentally.
> 
> Yours,
> Mike Giggler


of my trusted tobacco urns. Play on words if you will Robert, but please do use a coplete centence. You never know who's on here, eh?


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> I don't care how much cake you've got, had or been offered; it's always a bad idea to allow a sharp object entry to your main orifice. Fundamentally.
> 
> Yours,
> Mike Giggler


Ooooh, eeerrr. Fundamentally, indeed.



jco3rd said:


> Those damn hophead otters!


Yes, that! Most particularly when Hophead Otters (hopped on youknowwaht) be about, as they then Turn Wicked, fundamentally.



splattttttt said:


> of my trusted tobacco urns. Play on words if you will Robert, but please do use a coplete centence. You never know who's on here, eh?


 Sp -5

But, I can't think about such things now, I'll think about it tomorrow. Yes, tomorrow. Now I must have LTF, in a red cob.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, this is out of hand. I'm smoking Caravan! :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale in my Savinelli Hercules. What a great night. Still in the mid 70's, clear sky, slight breeze, and the makings of a beautiful sunset. Now if the Blackhawks can just get back in the game all will be right with the world! We need 3 quick goals!


----------



## AndrewV

Breaking in the Pipa Croci sitter with some Stonehaven thanks to DanR!


----------



## DanR

Having some Hamborger Veermaster in my Stanwell Linea Piu thanks to AndrewV (right back at ya')!


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> Having some Hamborger Veermaster in my Stanwell Linea Piu thanks to AndrewV (right back at ya')!


Dan!!!! Savinelli!!!! hahahah I sampled some of the Veermaster you sent me, good stuff man but i'm lovin the Stonehaven.


----------



## DECigar

Frog Morton Across the Pond in my Savinelli Duca Carlo


----------



## Jeff10236

I am currently smoking some G&H Best Brown #2 in a Stanwell "Design Choice" shape 492 sandblast.

The pipe is a beautiful squashed tomato/volcano that I don't smoke very often. BB#2 is a terrific, mostly unscented, flake tobacco with a mild degree of Lakeland flavor. My stash has been aging for about 2 years and it is absolutely terrific.


----------



## Torque

McConnell Orientals in a square shank BB&S


----------



## DanR

AndrewV said:


> Dan!!!! Savinelli!!!! hahahah I sampled some of the Veermaster you sent me, good stuff man but i'm lovin the Stonehaven.


Whoops. Just noticed that - too late to edit, Ugh! Thanks for correcting me.

Tonight, something made me reach in the back of the tobacco cabinet for some GL Pease Laurel Heights. The description on the glpease website says, "with notes of citrus and roasted oats." Well, I don't get citrus at all, but certainly understand the roasted oat comment. It's got just a touch of natural sweetness to it as well. Not thrilling enough to be much more than an occasional smoke for me, but enjoyable nonetheless. I think if I could pick up some of that citrus he mentions in his write-up, it'd be a better blend...


----------



## laloin

just finished a bowl of the new AK. was not impressed at all. It didn't look like the AK of old. The AK of old is black soft and crumbles in your hand. This stuff came in a sticky block, but you can pull off a chunck and it crumbles into ribbons. shades of darker and lighter leaves. it started off neutral, but got pregressive sweetier. couldn't detect any perique at all. 
bahhhh this is a sudo AK 
but I still have hope, will stick the rest in a jar and see how it is in 6 months. But if any of you guys have some of the old AK hold onto it with your life, you won't see anymore 
smoked in my GPD tapastary.
sorrry bout the rant


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying some more Ennerdale in a Caminetto that hasn't been smoked in ten years. I had to get the stem replaced -- but found I had one that fit it perfectly. Life is Good!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cobbing BLB, paired with rootbeer in an iced mug. Terry suggested rootbeer with Maduros, but I just can't get sodas with a smoke. However, I am liking the rootbeer with The Bear. p


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Tonight, something made me reach in the back of the tobacco cabinet for some GL Pease Laurel Heights. The description on the glpease website says, "with notes of citrus and roasted oats." Well, I don't get citrus at all, but certainly understand the roasted oat comment. It's got just a touch of natural sweetness to it as well. Not thrilling enough to be much more than an occasional smoke for me, but enjoyable nonetheless. I think if I could pick up some of that citrus he mentions in his write-up, it'd be a better blend...


You may remember that I was big on Laurel Heights at one point. I had a tin from 2006 that I opened last month, and apparently it was a youthful indiscretion rather than true love. Ghastly stuff. And only eight more tins to get through: the aspect of building a cellar that they don't tell you about! 

I'm just smoking an Arturo Fuente Exquisito maduro right now; it's laundry night, so nothing too demanding...


----------



## AndrewV

Torque said:


> McConnell Orientals in a square shank BB&S


How do you like it? Had it for the first time today while I was at work, thought it was pretty good.

Royal Yacht, Sav Auto


----------



## Torque

AndrewV said:


> How do you like it? Had it for the first time today while I was at work, thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Royal Yacht, Sav Auto


I do like it and plan to try some more of the McConnell blends. It probably won't make my regular rotation but I plan to grab a couple of tins for an occasional smoke. Very high quality tobacco, smooth and mellow to my tastes. It didn't absolutely "WOW" my taste buds but I found it to be a pleasant and relaxing type of blend. Definitely see more of it in my future, just probably won't be a heavy cellar stocker though.


----------



## steinr1

Jeff10236 said:


> BB#2 is a terrific, mostly unscented, flake tobacco with a mild degree of Lakeland flavor.


The Lakeland choice for those who protest they don't like Lakelands.


----------



## DECigar

Peter Heinrichs Dark Strong Flake in my Erik Nording Group 4 Freehand


----------



## laloin

after last night fasco with the AK. I wasn't in the mood to play around tonight. puffing on some 3 year old FVF in my no named bent Dublin. Yummy sweet notes of grassish/hayish notes. mmmmm good


----------



## bluesman.54

Peterson Irish Flake in a meer. Very nice smoke!


----------



## TTecheTTe

laloin said:


> ... puffing on some 3 year old FVF in my no named bent Dublin.. mmmmm good


Sigh, one day. Got my first 24oz (except for a few tins) just in time as they were sold out when I went back for more less than 24hrs later.

Enjoying some sweet PS Lux Twist Flake since the start of Game 4 OT. Switched my pipe over from the Bow-legged Bear I had been smoking most of the day, to a nice sweet baccy to savor the Hawks sweet win over the Bruins.

To savor the sweet win over the Bruins tonight, while on waiting for


----------



## jco3rd

PA mixed with the last little bit of my Da Vinci. The tobacco rated #1 for room note by my sweet wife. Guess I will be ordering more of that! The great thing about this blend is it is almost reminiscent of london blends, without the Lat. So an easy smoker for me!


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in my Celtic Volcano. A great pipe from the 70's. I am growing quite fond of this tobacco. There is just something about it that you cannot help but to savor.


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop, that been aged a year. When I opened the jar I got hit with the sour notes of perique. TBH it smelled of horse manure.
hits of bitter chocolate, mixxed with the sour notes of perique. 
The smoke is great that spooky taste you get on Holloween, notes of grass mixxed with perique, and bitter chocolate. One of the few Burley/red virginia/perique blends that I smoke. Since I mostly smoke virginias and Va/pers
smoked in my little reader pipe


----------



## Desertlifter

Some ODF in my Stanwell silver band.

Nice stuff. Better every time I have it.


----------



## karatekyle

Today's neat little antiquing find.


----------



## DanR

That's cool Kyle. Too bad it wasn't sealed and full!

Well, I've been really craving some Tilbury lately. Don't know where the craving came from, but I started looking around to buy some. It's as hard to find as Stoney, apparently. No one has any around, and I've been looking for a few weeks now. 

Fast forward to today, and I was cleaning up my tobaccocellar, fixing all the mistakes, shifting the "cellared" stuff to "open", marking the empty tins as "finished", etc, when I noticed that it says that I have 6oz of Tilbury cellared up in a Mason Jar. I started digging, and sure enough it's there. It's from early 2012, so not too old, but it's every bit as good as I remember. It's a good day when you find tobacco that you didn't even remember you had! :biggrin:


----------



## Stonedog

As I sit here on porch listening to the crickets and frogs the golden super moon is just barely cresting the tree line. There is a freight train off in the distance and I find myself wanting to be more poetic than I'm capable of. Truly a beautiful night here in Georgia.

I've got a half bowl of Mcllelands Honedew smoldering in my Savinelli 616 Fuoco. This is my first go with this pipe and it smokes like a dream.


----------



## Mad4Cigars

Enjoying some Esoterica - Tilbury thanks to @RJpuffs


----------



## AndrewV

Gonna take Bluesman's example and light up some 1792 in the cob tonight. :smokin:


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying some KK in a favorite Caminetto. The Blackhawks win! Life is Good!


----------



## laloin

polished off a bowl of LNF in my comey straight billard. The bowl is huge, but she took the flake with no effort, and she smoked like a dream. Nothing left but a nice pile of ash, and a bit of dottle


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG FVF in my Andor Freehand followed by a bowl of SG Skiff Mixture in my Sherlock Holmes #1 .p This afternoon I had refilled my small baggie with 5 beautiful long flakes of SG FVF and while I was having my afternoon coffee with cigar I placed my flakes in a deep bowl to dry out in the sun. I usually watch over my flakes to make sure that they dry out properly for my smokes. While sitting there enjoying my coffee a bird popped over to my bowl and before I knew what was happening it snatched up one of my beautiful long flakes and flew off.:scared: I yelled at the bird telling it to bring back my tobacco, but it just kept on flying over the trees. I immediately snatched up my four remaining flakes and stuffed them back in my baggie; I realized that in the future I will have to put a screen over my tobacco. I was sitting there unhappy puffing on my cigar when the dang bird came back to get some more of my FVF;:der: thankfully the bowl was empty. I enjoyed my smokes this evening and topped them off with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and I had an unusual day but a great evening.:drinking:


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> As I sit here on porch listening to the crickets and frogs the golden super moon is just barely cresting the tree line. There is a freight train off in the distance and I find myself wanting to be more poetic than I'm capable of. Truly a beautiful night here in Georgia.


Glorious.

However...

When I kept reptiles and spiders, I would suffer an occasional escape of the bug eaters' next meal. (Rodent eaters and dead rodent eaters in particular are SOOOO much easier.) I had a persistent chirper that I couldn't locate well enough to deal with. My family were visiting when I finally found and murdered it. They were quite taken aback. "We were listening to that and enjoying it." Can't please everyone.


----------



## DanR

Coffee-Cup said:


> While sitting there enjoying my coffee a bird popped over to my bowl and before I knew what was happening it snatched up one of my beautiful long flakes and flew off.:scared: I yelled at the bird telling it to bring back my tobacco, but it just kept on flying over the trees. I immediately snatched up my four remaining flakes and stuffed them back in my baggie; I realized that in the future I will have to put a screen over my tobacco. I was sitting there unhappy puffing on my cigar when the dang bird came back to get some more of my FVF;:der: thankfully the bowl was empty.


Moe, that must've been quite an event to witness. I've never heard of anything like that! :lol:

I will say this, at least the little fella had good tastes. Although, he was being a bit greedy. After all, when you consider his small size, I bet he could make that one flake last for several hundred smokes. Not sure why he came back for more?


----------



## laloin

puffing on some year old Bulleye in my amphora bent Bulldog. Yummy


----------



## bluesman.54

Finally got to a bowl of Ennerdale Flake in my churchwarden meer. Life is definitely Good!


----------



## Desertlifter

Anni Kake in my cobwarden.

Yum


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Royal Jersey Perique from a fresh short clay. Accompanied by a bottle of '98 Reserve de la Comtesse, second wine of Pichon Longueville Lalande. Pretty much at its peak and absolutely fantastic!


----------



## laloin

puffing on some 2 year old LTF in my Peterson Irish Army pipe. Good stuff


----------



## jco3rd

I'll probably be joining you later. With my own pipe, though. ;-)


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale Flake in my Thompson meer. Go Blackhawks!


----------



## DanR

Enjoying a big bowl of C&D bow legged bear tonight, thanks to Mari for the generous sample. I get sweetness and nuttiness from the base tobaccos, along with a touch of Latakia to add depth. It is a very light touch of Latakia, which is nice (I'm of that camp that thinks Latakia tastes better when it's cool out - and San Antonio in June is not cool). This blend reminds me a little of C&D Epiphany, but this one is a tad less sweet and packs a little more vitamin N strength. For my tastes I think epiphany edges this one out just slightly, but I do like the added oomph!


----------



## bluesman.54

More Ennerdale Flake but this time in a Hardcastle. I have become a big fan of this tobacco!


----------



## Troutman22

Orlik GSR in a Peterson Zippo pipe. I cant decide if I like the pipe enough to keep it or not but the tobacco was fantastic as always. I've been smoking this Pete for about a week and a half with a days rest in between. One day its, yup she is a keeper and the next its nope, smokes too hot or gurgles a smidge. Blasted thing is taunting me.


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Enjoying a big bowl of C&D bow legged bear tonight... I think epiphany edges this one out just slightly, but I do like the added oomph!


Yes, I do like my oomph!! :bx With narcolepsy, I need it!

PS LBF in my new Country Gentleman (no wonder everyone loves these) with a Dark Rose Forever Stem.


----------



## laloin

a half and half mixture of bulleye and LNF leftovers that I let sit for a day, not bad. Smoked in my no named bent Dublin


----------



## MarkC

FVF in my Kaywoodie Super Grain bulldog.


----------



## steinr1

A lot of Germain's Royal Jersey Perique today; about half the tin gone in a couple of days. Smokes differently in the clay I am using compared to a brair; much more like a cigarette - a Turkish cigarette. Quite nice for a change. 

Ending the evening with the last of a tin of Dunhill Standard Mixture. The last bit was quite broken up so it packed tighter than usual and smoked very slow - lovely. The meerschaum I used is finally to start taking on more colour after 30 odd years of occasional use. 

I can also now justify opening another tin of an "English" mixture tomorrow. Tree Mixture, I think...


----------



## ProbateGeek

After 6 days visiting family in Texas, where we hit 99F yesterday, I am glad (sort of) to be home this evening where it's a more reasonable 66F. Always a little depressing to leave family, but a big bowl of Royal Yacht in the familiar meer is helping.

Can't get that lovely Texas beef brisket off my mind - and afraid to step on the scale.

Did I miss anything, puffwise?


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Tree Mixture, I think...


Somehow I knew one of those tins was not long for this earth.

I'm smoking FVF tonight in my Castello, and it tastes fantastic. I had a couple of bowls in my Kaywoodie and it stunk; I guess the ghost lives on. I can't taste it on it's own anymore, but it still fouls up whatever I smoke.

(I bought the pipe used on eBay; I'm almost certain the tobacco that was smoked in it for all of two bowls-at the most- was Mixture No. 79.)


----------



## jco3rd

Boswell's Raspberry Cream in my beat up old Dr. Grabow. I do feel self conscious about posting this...


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> Boswell's Raspberry Cream in my beat up old Dr. Grabow. I do feel self conscious about posting this...


John I'm gonna beat you upside the head with a 2x4 if your gonna smoke some of the samples I sent you in a Grabow that has the ghosting of all things.....raspberries


----------



## jco3rd

Ha! Never fear sir. I have a whole collection of pipes dedicated to just virginias. No ghosting shall occur. 

Btw, I already had the stonehaven. I was too blissed out to post about it here, it was amazing! It was only the second time I used the fold and stuff method for flakes - and it burned wonderfully. I'm going to have to revisit that method because it is a heck of a lot easier than rubbing it all out.


----------



## Torque

A little Frog on the Bayou in a Missouri Pride (giving my new legend a rest tonight).


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I was tempted to have more of Jim's "mystery brown flake", but I'm opting for some PA in a cob.

It's a wonderful smoke as the temp drops, and the sun goes below the horizon.

I love time on the porch with the hound-dog and a good smoke.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am also sitting on the porch with my dog. But the sun is down and it is cooling off beautifully! Smoking some 1792 Flake in a Caminetto that recently passed the PA test. Listening to frogs and looking at the stars and lightening bugs. It is absolutely beautiful. :nod:



El wedo del milagro said:


> I was tempted to have more of Jim's "mystery brown flake", but I'm opting for some PA in a cob.
> 
> It's a wonderful smoke as the temp drops, and the sun goes below the horizon.
> 
> I love time on the porch with the hound-dog and a good smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> After 6 days visiting family in Texas...Did I miss anything, puffwise?


Oh, no! Don't tell me you were on the Gulf coast! :z Yes, you missed lots! Check out the Blind Taste, ongoing, and :drum: I finally got my first Forever Stems! Now, you can just nag (remind) me about getting more...



El wedo del milagro said:


> I was tempted to have more of Jim's "mystery brown flake", but I'm opting for some PA in a cob.


It's all Jeff's @Jeff10236 fault! This evening I'm breaking in a new Legend cob second, with Bob's Choc Flake paired with Jasmine tea. Having been on my wishlist for some time, I finally got 5 tins and this is my first taste, Mark. Mmmmm.


----------



## laloin

decided to take a break from smoking Virginias and Va/per and reach into my stash for a bowl of two friend's English chocolate. 
I'm really not that much of a latakia smoker, but this blend hit the spot, hints of coco, spices notes from the orinital leaf, all blending nicely with the Virginia based. 
I see what GL Pease and C&D were thinking when they created this blend. Smoked in my GBD tap Canuck


----------



## JKlavins

Sutliff Molto Dolce in my recently restored 1930s Kaywoodie Carburetor. I know it is humid weather, but I enjoy the thick smoke and smell of the Molto Dolce


----------



## MarkC

I just realized this cob sitting in front of my keyboard had half a bowl of HOTW* in it. A week on the kitchen table has done nothing to harm this tobacco.

Howling Ocelots Tapdancing Wistfully. Calm down; the tin is now empty.


----------



## Jeff10236

TTecheTTe said:


> It's all Jeff's @Jeff10236 fault! This evening I'm breaking in a new Legend cob second, with Bob's Choc Flake paired with Jasmine tea. Having been on my wishlist for some time, I finally got 5 tins and this is my first taste...


Bwahahaha...I did my job well, temptation was successful...bwahahaha...:mischief:

.
.
.
Geez, could I be more of a dork :dunno:


----------



## laloin

great now mari gonna want to try two friends English chocolate hehhehehehe


----------



## Andrewdk

Been awhile since I've been able to enjoy a pipe. Just enjoyed a nice bowl of VA Woods before dinner, maybe some Old Dublin and Jamesons or a cigar later. Have a good weekend puffers.


----------



## freestoke

Been missing the evening crowd of late. :wave: 

Got the substantial Sasieni "Canadian" working on some LGF. A little strange to name a pipe by its shape, but there you have it. A very nice pipe, one of my favorites. Have had nothing with perique in it for weeks and it tastes good -- very different from PA. :lol:


----------



## Nachman

I smoked some Royal Yacht and then jarred up a bag of Stonehaven, The Stoney smelled so good. It has been a while since I smoked any. I think I will start out tomorrow morning with a big bowl out on the patio.


----------



## bluesman.54

Sitting on the front porch, enjoying the cool down from the day time highs. Ennerdale Flake in a meer. Nice relaxing night.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Oh, man. 2006 AK! Thanks, :bowdown: Dan!



laloin said:


> great now mari gonna want to try two friends English chocolate hehhehehehe


Uh, okay, now that's on my list! :doh:


----------



## bluesman.54

@ProbateGeek

Terry, I am led to believe it is your birthday. In honor of the ocassion I have having a bowl of 1792 Flake in one of my favorite Caminettos. I have grown very fond of this tobacco and I never would have tried it without your unexpected generousity. Thank you for all the kindness and patience you have shown me. May your day be filled with pleasure and happiness. Happy Birthday!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> @ProbateGeek
> 
> Terry, I am led to believe it is your birthday. In honor of the ocassion I have having a bowl of 1792 Flake in one of my favorite Caminettos. I have grown very fond of this tobacco and I never would have tried it without your unexpected generousity. Thank you for all the kindness and patience you have shown me. May your day be filled with pleasure and happiness. Happy Birthday!


You are correct, sir - 50 years today. Ages ago I told myself I could start up with the pipes today. Good thing for me (and for you!) I jumped the gun by a few years.

Can I start getting senior discounts now?


----------



## laloin

sitting here at my local B&M puffing on a bowl of Stonehaven. in my Sav Mr. G straight billard. Really hard to describe the taste of Stony, other then it just plain good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Yes it is extremely fortunate for me you "jumped the gun". I have grown fond of many of the tobaccos you sent me and I now have several of them restocked in my celler. Thanks again for all you advice and Happy Birthday! Enjoy!

As to the senior discounts -- probably not. You are still in the prime of your youth Sir!



ProbateGeek said:


> You are correct, sir - 50 years today. Ages ago I told myself I could start up with the pipes today. Good thing for me (and for you!) I jumped the gun by a few years.
> 
> Can I start getting senior discounts now?


----------



## Jeff10236

Last night I went to a friend's 50th birthday party (her b-day is today, but she had the party last night). I brought along my Sav Bing's Favorite and the rest of the sample of Trout Stream Dan sent me for the blind taste test. I ended up finishing the rest of the (very generous sized) sample having several bowls of it last night. The room note (well, smoked outside so it wasn't really a _room_ note) got a lot of positive comments.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> You are correct, sir - 50 years today. Ages ago I told myself I could start up with the pipes today. Good thing for me (and for you!) I jumped the gun by a few years.
> 
> Can I start getting senior discounts now?


The echo begins..."If I'd known I'd have lasted this long, I'd have taken better care of myself." Happy Birthday, Terry!


----------



## steinr1

Robert Lewis 123 Mixture in my "English" straight meerschaum Pot.

I decided to forgo opening a tin of Tree Mixture when I finished the Germain's Royal Jersey Perique that I'd been working on for the last four or five days and popped the 123 Mixture instead. I can't remember when I last smoked this (if at all) and 20 years ago I might well have dismissed it as "one of those horrible traditional English tobaccos". And that's what it is, a traditional English mixture (with a slight twist), but horrible it certainly is not.

A medium ribbon cut of approximately equal quantities of very dark-brown - nearly black, red-brown, and lighter tobaccos with a smattering of black and greenish leaf thrown in. The tin note speaks sweetly of Virginia and Cavendish with slight sour overtones of Orientals and a hint, just a hint, of the smokiness of Latakia. It packs easily directly from the tin with just the right level of moisture and lights easily. The Virginia and, in particular the Cavendish are first to hit your taste buds. Sweet but not cloying. The Cavendish stays with you throughout. Sour fruity notes from the Orientals soon become evident with the Latakia staying in the background providing a satisfying balance. Good enough as is, but there is more. A cigar-like richness and creaminess develops as the bowl progresses and indeed, investigation shows that there is "Havana leaf" in the blend. Obviously nothing like a cigar as such, but it does have some of the character. Keeps going well with little effort; it's a bowl you can puff slowly and casually yet still stoke up with little notice should the desire take you. Nicotine is light to at best, moderate. This is an all day smoker. I don't think that you would easily tire of it.

A Latakia light, Cavendish driven, English mixture with some cigar-like qualities. 

A keeper. I'll have anoher bowl.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> You are correct, sir - 50 years today...


Congatulations.

Now, repeat after me, "*No good will come of it.*" Use that phrase as often as possible with as little justification as you please. You no longer need any.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> The echo begins..."If I'd known I'd have lasted this long, I'd have taken better care of myself." Happy Birthday, Terry!


Thanks, Jim. I've lost 32 pounds this year so far, pretty much spurred by the above sentiment.



steinr1 said:


> Congatulations.
> 
> Now, repeat after me, "*No good will come of it.*" Use that phrase as often as possible with as little justification as you please. You no longer need any.


Oooh. I do like that, and intend to make my 9-year old daughter quite sick of it by this time next month.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Oooh. I do like that, and intend to make my 9-year old daughter quite sick of it by this time next month.


But of course - no good will come of it.

:tongue:


----------



## bluesman.54

I am enjoying a bowl of 1792 in a meer in honor of Terry's birthday. I sure have grown of fond of this tobacco!


----------



## laloin

smoking away on some 2 year old LNF, yummy sweet hayish notes, with the perique showing itself with the plum like notes. The rum topping burn off bout a third of the way through the bowl. glad I have 6 pounds stashed away.
smoked my no named bent Dublin


----------



## steinr1

Robert Lewis 123 Mixture, SG Black XX this morning/afternoon/early evening.

Tonight proper started with Peterson Special Reserve 2012 (it's highly recommended, you know) in a "project" pipe. For "fun" I decided to see what I could do with a 1950s Ropp Bent Billiard (just a cooking model if I remember correctly) that was beaten about beyond any real redemption. Rim beated badly - round, not flat at all, shank similarly bashed, stem badly oxidised and heavily chewed. I took about 2.5mm off the rim, shortened the shank to balance that change, slimmed down all over to remove the dents in the briar and stem and then repolished. It's now a half-decent (but no more) no-name pipe. Just about worthy of a tobacconist's basket. One visible fill, still a few small flaws and pits in the briar ('50s... Still difficult to get decent pipe-wood in France) and a little nick on the inside diameter of the (quite small) bowl. I would have had to take of another 1.5mm to get rid of that. Smoked well for a first half bowl of a wet smoking tobacco. Gurgled, but slow and cool. Nice aromatic; great base tobaccos, topping similar to Luxury Mixture at steroid levels, but troublesome.









(Bad camera angle - not as squat as it looks, the shape is still "Billiard".)


----------



## jco3rd

Smoking some of Troy's 3 year old FVF in my bent Ehrlich. All the flavors I love in new FVF, but excellently mellowed. The complexity continues to grow and I may not get done the work I had planned on doing during this bowl! 

Don't worry, Troy, it is a dedicated VA flake pipe!!


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> Smoking some of Troy's 3 year old FVF in my bent Ehrlich. All the flavors I love in new FVF, but excellently mellowed. The complexity continues to grow and I may not get done the work I had planned on doing during this bowl!
> 
> Don't worry, Troy, it is a dedicated VA flake pipe!!


glad to hear your getting blissed out with the aged tobacco I sent you John. yeah I was gonna panic if you some the FVF in your aromatic pipe LOL


----------



## JKlavins

Having some Sutliff Taste of Summer in my Recently restored old Kaywoodie Carburetor


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying my first bowl of LNF in my 4 Dot "Family Era". Very, very nice flavor -- and so far no bite. This is one pipe that already passed the PA test, so I knew I was free to move on to something more adventurous! A fine night it is!


----------



## jco3rd

I have been wanting to try that since last year, when I started smoking. How is it??


----------



## bluesman.54

Are you referring to Sutliff Taste of Summer or LNF?



jco3rd said:


> I have been wanting to try that since last year, when I started smoking. How is it??


----------



## jco3rd

Taste of Summer. I think I have some LNF to try from Troy! But I also have to ask, what is the PA test??


----------



## laloin

the PA test is when he takes a new pipe and smokes a bowl of prince albert to test the draw, if it gorgles ete


----------



## JKlavins

I enjoy aromatics, so I really like the taste of summer, especially on (sounds cliche) summer days. It has a good amount of peach aroma, but not a gross overly sweet taste, a little bit creamy, and the room smells like someone is baking a peach cobbler. My first can from Ccom had an entire layer of tobacco stuck/crusted to the bottom of the tin, so I don't know what happened there or if it affected the flavor. I just bought a new tin today and it seems fresher and more lively.


----------



## bluesman.54

What he said. It was shared with me by FreeStoke aka Jim. If I run across it again, I'll send it to you. Freestoke is wise beyond his years -- and I listen to him!



laloin said:


> the PA test is when he takes a new pipe and smokes a bowl of prince albert to test the draw, if it gorgles ete


----------



## bluesman.54

Here you go:

The PA wisdom was passed on to me by Freestoke aka Jim:

Originally Posted by freestoke

"PA is like a pipe test kit: You smoke PA in it to determine if anything is amiss. If it doesn't burn right, something is amiss. If the pipe tastes funky or it gets juicy, something is amiss. A pipe that fails to smoke PA perfectly is defective, by definition. You don't actually have to like PA to use it effectively, but it's a happy coincidence that I do like it. And once a pipe has passed the PA test, I reload with PA plus some Happy Bogie or something stout to exercise its full powers."



jco3rd said:


> Taste of Summer. I think I have some LNF to try from Troy! But I also have to ask, what is the PA test??


----------



## jco3rd

Fantastic! thank you!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jim has certainly helped many of us, myself included. With our eternal thanks. Wise beyond his years, though? I dunno. 

He's pretty freaking old
:biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oops. Pardon my French.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> Freestoke is wise beyond his years -- and I listen to him!


Bloody hell! :lol:

Perhaps, like Confucius, he was born at the age of 80...


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale Flake in my Thompson meer. I love it.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Oops. Pardon my French.


Il est vraiment vieux.

Alors - moi aussi!


----------



## jco3rd

Started with Boswell's Best Burley in a cob whilst sitting in the pool. Probably not the most refined location, but the best way I know how to get through these 108 F degree afternoons after work! 

This blend in my mind was inferior to Burley Kake. However, my kake is all gone. In its absence, Boswell has turned into a great backup!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cleared my study this evening, prepping to put down maple floors tomorrow. Quite the workout. I did so knowing that this bowl of Royal Yacht would be THIS GOOD afterwards. Out back in the brilliant 60F coolness, with a 10 Barrel Apocalypse IPA to go with. 

In a Country Gent, to boot. Happy 4th!


----------



## Thirston

Yeah, might be a bit sore. Still remember the last room I did... not the most pleasant few days after.

Enjoying some Tambo in an old Custom-bilt after a Rocky Patel gar.


----------



## Nachman

Thirston said:


> Yeah, might be a bit sore. Still remember the last room I did... not the most pleasant few days after.
> 
> Enjoying some Tambo in an old Custom-bilt after a Rocky Patel gar.


Wow, I have that Custom-bilt's twin brother. The only difference is that mine has no rustication above the grooves near the top of the bowl. I have not smoked it in years.


----------



## Thirston

Nachman said:


> Wow, I have that Custom-bilt's twin brother. The only difference is that mine has no rustication above the grooves near the top of the bowl. I have not smoked it in years.


What are the odds?... yeah, my old Cb's get lost in the shuffle quite a bit too, but I love this stubby little (actually quite large) guy. He hangs just right and at 70+ years-old it adds a certain something to my smoke that day. Need to scrub the vulcanite stem a bit though. Damn vulcanite.


----------



## bluesman.54

PA testing a Tim West. Does anyone have any advice on breaking in a brand new pipe -- other than just smoking it?


----------



## MarkC

There's a lot of theories of this and that with breaking in a new pipe, but they all seem to boil down to 'smoke it until you get to the bottom of the bowl'.

GLP Caravan in my Altinok meer. I tell you, at twelve years, this stuff is gold.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> PA testing a Tim West. Does anyone have any advice on breaking in a brand new pipe -- other than just smoking it?


You just missed Pipe-breaking-in Day!

On Midsummer's Day, sacrifice an unblemished white ram to the Pipe Deities at your local Pagan Altar. (This is best done in the company of a young Virgin Priestess, but that's just for your own fun.) As the blood and life drain from the beast, collect a few drops of the life essence and smear on any pipes to be brought into use. At your usual significant Barrow or other Ancient Druidic Monument, process the anointed implements thrice widershins, thrice rub-a-dub. Sacred vows may be chanted according to local custom. Please consult a registered Shaman or Druid. Details can be found in Yellow Pages.

Then smoke the hell out of the pipes.


----------



## Er999

steinr1 said:


> You just missed Pipe-breaking-in Day!
> 
> On Midsummer's Day, sacrifice an unblemished white ram to the Pipe Deities at your local Pagan Altar. (This is best done in the company of a young Virgin Priestess, but that's just for your own fun.) As the blood and life drain from the beast, collect a few drops of the life essence and smear on any pipes to be brought into use. At your usual significant Barrow or other Ancient Druidic Monument, process the anointed implements thrice widershins, thrice rub-a-dub. Sacred vows may be chanted according to local custom. Please consult a registered Shaman or Druid. Details can be found in Yellow Pages.
> 
> Then smoke the hell out of the pipes.


:rofl:ound: I liked that one.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you Mark. I apprecite your help.



MarkC said:


> There's a lot of theories of this and that with breaking in a new pipe, but they all seem to boil down to 'smoke it until you get to the bottom of the bowl'.
> 
> GLP Caravan in my Altinok meer. I tell you, at twelve years, this stuff is gold.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you for this most excellent advice Sir. I am wondering if you are as wise as FreeStoke aka Jim and if the results of your methodism will match up to his. I suppose the only way to find out is to journey down the path you have laid out before me. Such is as it must be to discover the truth.

Who knew such simple things could lead to such great pleasure? I shall follow your sage advice to a "Tee". I seem to have almost all the necessary ingredients in abundance for the ritual you have so generously shared. New unsmoken pipe -- check. Unblemished white ram -- check. Altar -- check. Ready to process thrice widershins, thrice rub-a-dub -- check. Sacred vows according to local custom -- I've got tons of them -- check. Now -- where to find the young Virgin Priestess? I don't seem to have one of those handy at the moment. This could be the sticky wicket of the journey Robert is sending me upon. Thus, it appears as if if I must embark upn a quest for the one missing ingredient to your ritual Sir. Otherwise the test will not be true and therefore evaluation of your method impossible. I shall keep you abreast of the events as they unfold.

You really are too kind....



steinr1 said:


> You just missed Pipe-breaking-in Day!
> 
> On Midsummer's Day, sacrifice an unblemished white ram to the Pipe Deities at your local Pagan Altar. (This is best done in the company of a young Virgin Priestess, but that's just for your own fun.) As the blood and life drain from the beast, collect a few drops of the life essence and smear on any pipes to be brought into use. At your usual significant Barrow or other Ancient Druidic Monument, process the anointed implements thrice widershins, thrice rub-a-dub. Sacred vows may be chanted according to local custom. Please consult a registered Shaman or Druid. Details can be found in Yellow Pages.
> 
> Then smoke the hell out of the pipes.


----------



## Nachman

I closed out the night with a Legend full of PA. It just didn't taste very good tonight. I think I have been smoking too much Sronehaven and the PA suffered by comparison.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of LNF in my Kirk Bosi. Beautiful evening, cooling off nicely, summer is here. Life is Good! :mrgreen:


----------



## jco3rd

Kicking off the evening with a mindless bowl of CB white in my falcon while I wait for another batch of bottles to get clean.


----------



## laloin

you a home brewer John, if you are I wouldn't mind trying a bottle or 2 of your home made hooch


----------



## jco3rd

I am! My IPA just won first place at the CA state fair. Unfortunately it is all gone. Most of what I have right now is 22 oz bottles which is harder to ship I imagine. I also have a strong cider (12% abv) if that sounds interesting. I'll see what I can rustle up. I've never shipped it before, lol!


----------



## bluesman.54

PA Testing an old Stanwell. So far -- so good. Steady as she goes mate!


----------



## DanR

jco3rd said:


> I am! My IPA just won first place at the CA state fair!


Congratulations John! Winning first place for an IPA in that competition in the state that invented American IPA, well, that's a mighty fine task!!! I hope you saved that recipe... :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

All this talk of IPAs. Enjoying a Ninkasi Total Domination, with a bowl of Royal Yacht topped with Tambo. Followed by a Padilla Dominus. Nice evening out.


----------



## jco3rd

No one was more surprised than I! I did save the recipe. ;-)


----------



## TTecheTTe

Obviously, Michael, I'm not the one to ask about breaking in new pipes! Below are a virgin estate (Made in England - '50's?) Royal Sovreign by Orlik 184 and a new Stanwell Featherweight 243.

I broke in the Orlik with ribbon cut Va, VaPer, or VaBur. It has a nice, even layer of cake up to the rim. It has been smoked well over 50x.

With both, I followed "the rules" regarding break-in and smoked both the same way. I'm convinced that the Stanwell is either defective in some way, or made of inferior briar. It has a special coating inside to facilitate break-in and has been smoked no more than a dozen times, maybe only even 6x! The only difference is that I only smoked Va flake in it, as it was marketed as a "clincher, flake pipe." It performs on both points only moderately. The whole pipe gets extremely hot and I can only touch the pipe on the stem. I quit smoking it when it charred, which happened very quickly.

Top: Stanwell Featherweight 243 
Bottom: Royal Sovreign by Orlik 184





steinr1 said:


> You just missed Pipe-breaking-in Day!
> 
> On Midsummer's Day, sacrifice an unblemished white ram to the Pipe Deities at your local Pagan Altar. (This is best done in the company of a young Virgin Priestess, but that's just for your own fun.) As the blood and life drain from the beast, collect a few drops of the life essence and smear on any pipes to be brought into use. At your usual significant Barrow or other Ancient Druidic Monument, process the anointed implements thrice widershins, thrice rub-a-dub. Sacred vows may be chanted according to local custom. Please consult a registered Shaman or Druid. Details can be found in Yellow Pages.
> 
> Then smoke the hell out of the pipes.


Ah, so that's what went wrong! Why didn't I find that important specification in "the rules?"



jco3rd said:


> I am! My IPA just won first place at the CA state fair. Unfortunately it is all gone. Most of what I have right now is 22 oz bottles which is harder to ship I imagine. I also have a strong cider (12% abv) if that sounds interesting. I'll see what I can rustle up. I've never shipped it before, lol!


Congratulations! That's a "very good thing."

Oh, yes, I am smoking. FMOTT in the RS by Orlik. Earlier this evening it was a LTF and AK.


----------



## laloin

never tried a IPA brew before. But I'm not that much of a drinker John. Don't worry bout shipping any to me. thou if your gonna be making any of your IPA soon let me know I'm in


----------



## MarkC

Mari, one of my first pipes (one I really liked, as well) did that; I'm convinced there was something odd going on there-maybe an empty void in the wood or something?


----------



## bluesman.54

Mari -- Is it possible for you to take the pipe back and tell them you think it is defective? I have serveral Stanwells -- some 40+ years old and others that are new and I have never had one do that. And since I smoke mainly Va/Pers -- I seriously doubt it is the tobacco. I would try and return/exchange it as defective if possible. I am sorry you had this experience. I find Stanwells to be a good -- low priced pipe.



TTecheTTe said:


> Obviously, Michael, I'm not the one to ask about breaking in new pipes! Below are a virgin estate (Made in England - '50's?) Royal Sovreign by Orlik 184 and a new Stanwell Featherweight 243.
> 
> I broke in the Orlik with ribbon cut Va, VaPer, or VaBur. It has a nice, even layer of cake up to the rim. It has been smoked well over 50x.
> 
> With both, I followed "the rules" regarding break-in and smoked both the same way. I'm convinced that the Stanwell is either defective in some way, or made of inferior briar. It has a special coating inside to facilitate break-in and has been smoked no more than a dozen times, maybe only even 6x! The only difference is that I only smoked Va flake in it, as it was marketed as a "clincher, flake pipe." It performs on both points only moderately. The whole pipe gets extremely hot and I can only touch the pipe on the stem. I quit smoking it when it charred, which happened very quickly.
> 
> Top: Stanwell Featherweight 243
> Bottom: Royal Sovreign by Orlik 184
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's what went wrong! Why didn't I find that important specification in "the rules?"
> 
> Congratulations! That's a "very good thing."
> 
> Oh, yes, I am smoking. FMOTT in the RS by Orlik. Earlier this evening it was a LTF and AK.


----------



## bluesman.54

Change of plans. Ennerdale Flake in a Hardcastle Select. It is cooling off nicely here in always beautiful downtown Luzerne, Iowa. A perfect night to sit on the porch and enjoy a good pipe. Life is Good!


----------



## MarkC

Curious experiment time: I'm about to have a bowl of Caravan with a glass of root beer. Wooo! Life on the edge!! :lol:


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Curious experiment time: I'm about to have a bowl of Caravan with a glass of root beer. Wooo! Life on the edge!! :lol:


Whoa, be careful big fella. Don't get too crazy on us... :lol:

McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011 with some Strawberry Kombucha (fermented Tea). Now we're getting crazy!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Beautiful night here. 70's and low humidity, Enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale Flake in an Alligator deep bent Savinelli.


----------



## laloin

decided to take a break from the blind taste test IV. am enjoying a bowl of a half half mixture of bulleye/LNF in my no named bent Dublin. lovely fruitty notes, along with the hay notes, and that bit of perique makes for a great smoke. was a balmy 35C here in SoCal too hot for me. 
troy


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Royal Yacht (outdoors of course) in a Savinelli Piuma Featherweight.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thirston said:


> A bit of Royal Yacht (outdoors of course) in a Savinelli Piuma Featherweight.


Oh - I just realized (I'm a bit slow). I'm sure Mr. Howell would approve of the Royal Yacht!


----------



## Thirston

.


----------



## MarkC

Laurel Heights. This is odd; I liked this when I started out, but then later found it kind of disgusting. I decided to smoke some to try and figure out what bothered me in this blend, but now it tastes fine. I think my brain is broken...


----------



## laloin

that caz you smoked some of that wacky tobaccy laced with acid mark in your younger years


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Laurel Heights. This is odd; I liked this when I started out, but then later found it kind of disgusting. I decided to smoke some to try and figure out what bothered me in this blend, but now it tastes fine. I think my brain is broken...


Orrr, sometimes you're licking before you smoke, and sometimes you're not. 

I have that happen from bowl to bowl at times, if I change pipes. I expect them to smoke differently, but sometimes a different pipe is horrid (some things should not follow BLB...)



Thirston said:


> .


RY, but only for 3 hours...

Oh, yes, I am smoking. Nightcap. Country Gentleman. Very nice, but at this hour I would like to have a Gentleman Caller.


----------



## bluesman.54

Nightcap, Country Gentleman and a Gentleman caller would be pleasing you say? Well then -- you seem to have two of the three present. Call him -- wake him up if need be and invite him over. Then you have hit the Trifecta!!


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> that caz you smoked some of that wacky tobaccy laced with acid mark in your younger years


"Younger years"? I'm a cancer patient; you'd be surprised...


----------



## laloin

TTecheTTe said:


> Orrr, sometimes you're licking before you smoke, and sometimes you're not.
> 
> I have that happen from bowl to bowl at times, if I change pipes. I expect them to smoke differently, but sometimes a different pipe is horrid (some things should not follow BLB...)
> 
> RY, but only for 3 hours...
> 
> Oh, yes, I am smoking. Nightcap. Country Gentleman. Very nice, but at this hour I would like to have a Gentleman Caller.


I can arrange for a Gentleman Caller mari


----------



## bluesman.54

Tonight's its Ennerdale Flake in a Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen Churchwarden. Absolutely heavenly! Cool and Tasty!! :eyebrows:


----------



## MarkC

It's too hot; I gave up and pulled out a Padron Ambassador maduro. That should keep me busy until it cools off...


----------



## DanR

*H*ung *O*ver *T*his *W*eek

Man, I've been waiting for a chance to do that...


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> *H*ung *O*ver *T*his *W*eek
> 
> Man, I've been waiting for a chance to do that...


hug over, or suffering Jet lag Dan


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> hug over, or suffering Jet lag Dan


:lol: Just a bit jet-lagged, but getting better!


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> *H*ung *O*ver *T*his *W*eek
> 
> Man, I've been waiting for a chance to do that...


Wait a minute; I think I know this one...


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> *H*ung *O*ver *T*his *W*eek
> 
> Man, I've been waiting for a chance to do that...


I'll purloin Robert's - Hefner Offers Tabacco Warranty - since I had it yesterday, thanks to Dan, and couldn't think of a name. That's good enough to repeat, anyway, so I did!

Last week I puffed a lot of Bald Headed Teacher in support of the work our BOTL's are doing. I'm having it again tonight in my new estate Ben Wade "Standard" Lovat: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions.html#post3870364

"Mr." Ben Wade is no Gentleman Caller, but perhaps he'll do as it is an outstanding smoker!



laloin said:


> I can arrange for a Gentleman Caller mari


From the grin in your new pic, somehow I don't think you're talking about a pipe...ohh, err... 



bluesman.54 said:


> Nightcap, Country Gentleman and a Gentleman caller would be pleasing you say? Well then -- you seem to have two of the three present. Call him -- wake him up if need be and invite him over. Then you have hit the Trifecta!!


Well, I would have said I'm not into that kind of thing, but I have just recently smoked two pipes at once!


----------



## JKlavins

CAO Moontrance, I can smoke it inside as I work in the AC heh.


----------



## laloin

Nah mari we just have a common desire to smoke good leaf in our pipes


----------



## CaptainKoala

Working night shifts sometimes has it's advantages. Currently sitting outside in the middle of the night enjoying some Caledonian Highland Cream no. 10. It smokes pretty good, especially after a few weeks in an open tin. I kinda wish Norway was a little bit warmer in the summer though


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> . . . but I have just recently smoked two pipes at once!


Mari D'Anne, you are my hero.


----------



## bluesman.54

Having a bowl of Three Nuns in a family era Four Dot. About halfway through the tin, I am coming to the conclusion that Three Nuns is a good tobacco. But there are many more that I enjoy more. It isn't that it is bad or has a bite or anything like that -- there are just serveral tobaccos I enjoy more. Looks like the remaining tins are headed for the deep cellar to be tried again in a year or so. Once this tin is gone I will wait to revisit Three Nuns for some time.


----------



## bluesman.54

Back to my beloved Ennerdale Flake in a no name meer churchwarden. Just a beautiful night as it cools off nicely with a light north breeze. And seemingly -- no humidity. For Iowa this time of year -- this is a gem. Life is Good!


----------



## Desertlifter

Escudo in my Stanwell. Love the stuff.

After a lengthy interlude with LA Red, the VAs of Escudo seem less sweet.

<Obligatory geezer weather talk>

Only got up to 90 degrees today - positively balmy after the last few days!

<Obligatory geezer weather talk>


----------



## Torque

Having a bowl of the Bow Legged Bear in a MM hardwood. Pretty good stuff Mari


----------



## JKlavins

Some Mixture 79, thanks to a sampler from @mikebjrtx!


----------



## Er999

Some butternut burley in a mm Washington cob. : pp


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in a Chacom "Gold" #266 Dublin Shape Cumberland Stem. Great tobacco. I love this stuff. I would mention the beautiful weather here this evening...but Mari has banned any such weather reports.


----------



## DanR

Well, I popped my tin of Exhausted Rooster tonight, and you know what, I do smell blueberries in the tin. I think it must be the mix of perique with that dark fired burley. The description says it's just a "dash" of perique, but I think there is more in there than they are letting on. Once it's lit, the tobacco becomes a nice mix of sweet and spicy. I like it! :thumb:


----------



## bluesman.54

Moved on to a bowl of Bullseye Flake in a Wessex Mistral Bent Billiard Hand Made St Claude. This is another great Tobacco! Great night -- Life is Good!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Well, didn't mean to "bust anyone," but I'm glad I crowed! With @Torque and @DanR talkin' turkey, I released the Rooster!

Smoking in my new estate English clay, this is a very nice baccy that just gets better as it goes! Bur forward to start, it is just a plain ol' barnyard hen. Keep going, and cock-a-doodle-do! There is a continual interplay of light sweetness, just a hint of spiciness that stays in balance and a vague sense of fruitiness. My visual impression in comparison to OJK does in fact come through in the smoke, with this being a sweeter (not _sweet_), cooler and more complex version of CD Old Joe Kranz. The final third of the bowl does release bursts of blueberry!

A second bowl in a Ben Wade briar brings forward the flavors, a concern as others like FM were lost in it. I'm enjoying the sweetness, complexity and more of the spice surprises me as it comes through stronger in this. Getting down in the bowl, it gets fuller with the fruity sense coming in, but I've yrt to taste the blueberry as in the clay and doubt I will.

I haven't looked up the blend yet, and want to wait until I smoke a few bowls. Having once looked at it, the only thing I recall is the strengh, which is line with OJK and I like this for a change up with that for a great all day smoke. This will replace MacB VN1 in rotation, and that will stay cellared to age.



The tin note I find nicely sweet, with definite notes of licorice root and the cuts even look like a lighter variety of it (not anise, which flavors licorice candy; lic root is very different and unique).


----------



## bluesman.54

Nice clay pipe. It seems to have a larger bowl than most I have seen. Enjoy the new tobacco. It is one of life's greatest pleasures!



TTecheTTe said:


> Well, didn't mean to "bust anyone," but I'm glad I crowed! With @Torque and @DanR talkin' turkey, I released the Rooster!
> 
> Smoking in my new estate English clay, this is a very nice baccy that just gets better as it goes! Bur forward to start, it is just a plain ol' barnyard hen. Keep going, and cock-a-doodle-do! There is a continual interplay of light sweetness, just a hint of spiciness that stays in balance and a vague sense of fruitiness. My visual impression in comparison to OJK does in fact come through in the smoke, with this being a sweeter (not _sweet_), cooler and more complex version of CD Old Joe Kranz. The final third of the bowl does release bursts of blueberry!
> 
> A second bowl in a Ben Wade briar brings forward the flavors, a concern as others like FM were lost in it. I'm enjoying the sweetness, complexity and more of the spice surprises me as it comes through stronger in this. Getting down in the bowl, it gets fuller with the fruity sense coming in, but I've yrt to taste the blueberry as in the clay and doubt I will.
> 
> I haven't looked up the blend yet, and want to wait until I smoke a few bowls. Having once looked at it, the only thing I recall is the strengh, which is line with OJK and I like this for a change up with that for a great all day smoke. This will replace MacB VN1 in rotation, and that will stay cellared to age.
> 
> 
> 
> The tin note I find nicely sweet, with definite notes of licorice root and the cuts even look like a lighter variety of it (not anise, which flavors licorice candy; lic root is very different and unique).


----------



## jco3rd

Peterson UF for me tonight in my bent Ehrlich. Just one flake and it burned for nearly 2 hours. Wow! 

Very mild in flavor compared to other flakes I've had. I had the impression that Peterson tobaccos were more hard hitting, so I was expecting something different. That being said, the room note is really fantastic, and the spicy bite that I experience with other flakes is much more muted. A bit of a trade off I suppose. Glad I tried it! Thank you Troy!


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> Peterson UF for me tonight in my bent Ehrlich. Just one flake and it burned for nearly 2 hours. Wow!
> 
> Very mild in flavor compared to other flakes I've had. I had the impression that Peterson tobaccos were more hard hitting, so I was expecting something different. That being said, the room note is really fantastic, and the spicy bite that I experience with other flakes is much more muted. A bit of a trade off I suppose. Glad I tried it! Thank you Troy!


Yep Peterson flakes are slow burners that for sure. UF is a virginia/burley blend, soo the burley probley kills any bite what soo ever. From what I've heard Irish flake is a all together different beast. a hard hitter if your looking for a nicotine bomb John heheh
glad you liked it


----------



## jco3rd

I'm just glad I didn't stuff two flakes like normal. I'm still trying to come down from the N hit on this one, so I don't know that Irish Flake is in my future. ;-) I usually smoke at night!


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> I'm just glad I didn't stuff two flakes like normal. I'm still trying to come down from the N hit on this one, so I don't know that Irish Flake is in my future. ;-) I usually smoke at night!


good gawd 2 flakes of UF, you'd be smoking till 2 or 3 in the morning!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

P&C Trout Stream in a Medico Medalist


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thanks to @RJpuffs, I'm enjoying a bowl Balkan Sasieni in my "new" English clay and will then move onto a briar for a couple of more!

Thought I should at least finally smoke some balkan, since I just bought 4lbs of PS Balkan Supreme. I like it; I knew I would!

Next on deck is ahhh, Penzaaance! _Thanks, JoJo!_ p


----------



## laloin

no pipe for me tonight. smoking a El Credito Spanish dry cured stogie. I thought I would be turning green on this stogie. But it really really good, lots of chocolate, anise, leather notes. For a small ring gauge stogie it burned for 2 hrs.
I was clinching it like Clint Eastwood was doing in the man with no name films. and trying to sound all mean, and deep throat like. 
But no dice ha


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> no pipe for me tonight. smoking a El Credito Spanish dry cured stogie. I thought I would be turning green on this stogie. But it really really good, lots of chocolate, anise, leather notes. For a small ring gauge stogie it burned for 2 hrs.
> I was clinching it like Clint Eastwood was doing in the man with no name films. and trying to sound all mean, and deep throat like.
> But no dice ha


I can almost envision you doing this, Troy. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Hey, JoJo, it's PENZANCE! 



laloin said:


> no pipe for me tonight. smoking a El Credito Spanish dry cured stogie. I thought I would be turning green on this stogie. But it really really good, lots of chocolate, anise, leather notes. For a small ring gauge stogie it burned for 2 hrs.
> I was clinching it like Clint Eastwood was doing in the man with no name films. and trying to sound all mean, and deep throat like.
> But no dice ha


:r

Yeah, Dan, I can see that, too! Dang, I never had a cigar last 2hrs!! :shock: I just hope you weren't in front of the mirror the whole time! ound: I'm sure your "good, bad and ugly" was close enough...try a hat and poncho next time!

I tried to bump ya' for that, but I have to "spread it around." I hate saying that! Those error messages need to be changed, as I think they rate an "oooo....errrr."


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Next on deck is ahhh, Penzaaance! _Thanks, JoJo!_ p


oooo....errrr

Where did you find that nickname, he wonders.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> oooo....errrr
> 
> Where did you find that nickname, he wonders.


Easy peasy - in less than 15mins I can get the unlisted home phone number of a Sun Micro VP and call him over the weekend.

At least I didn't post your supper - mmm, yummy, and fun!
March 2010 058 - YouTube


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> At least I didn't post your supper - mmm, yummy, and fun!
> March 2010 058 - YouTube


Ha ha! I've posted that on here before, along with the "hamster sushi". The "fresh" (I'll say!) octopus is actually quite good - though sometimes dangerous when attempting to negotiate the chew, as my brother-in-law demonstrates. I had much better luck with the little suckers, and knew to remain off-camera!

Something else from youtube - how in the world did this happen? I didn't catch it at first, as the names were so un-Korean that it threw me for a second.






Someone's loosing a job...


----------



## DanR

Two bowls of Exhausted Rooster today. I really like this tobacco. I see myself smoking through this tin pretty quickly!

I definitely want to try some of that octopus sometime. Where were you when that was served, Terry, err... I mean JoJo?


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of 1792 in one of my Willmers. It is a smaller pipe -- but smokes beautifully. Nice cool......oops.......Mari banned weather comments. So -- never mind.


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of my favorite LNF in my no named bent Dublin. Yummy


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Someone's loosing a job...


Yeah. Which is unfortunate. If some idiot reporter had called me and asked me to confirm those names, I would have delivered a deadpan confirmation to the best of my ability. I know this is somewhat twisted, but if someone is bound and determined to be an idiot, I feel kind of obligated to help them live their dream...

I'm sure they'd do the same for me.


----------



## MarkC

I'd say what I'm smoking, but Troy will start laughing at me.

Oh, okay; Astley's No. 55.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Hey, JoJo, it's PENZANCE!


"Penzaaance" is indeed closer to how that particular breed of carrot-crunchers pronounce their city's name.


----------



## Stonedog

I'm happy to report we made it back from Orlando in time for the last Old Guys lacrosse game of the season. I managed to get in a bowl of 1Q/PA mixture on the way to the field. It was nice to finally enjoy a pipe after 10 or 11 days off.

Unrelated, but the 858 maduro I picked up at the Sosa shop in Downtown Disney was (sadly) never smoked so it is now resting peacefully in the humidor waiting for better days...


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> I definitely want to try some of that octopus sometime. Where were you when that was served, Terry, err... I mean JoJo?


That was at some no-name restaurant in Incheon, South Korea, back in 2010. I've had it three or four times in my life, and would have it again, despite the obvious choking hazard - the tentacles still function quite well.

Speaking of which: South Korean man gets life in prison in 'octopus' murder case | News.com.au?


----------



## JKlavins

Smoking some Stonehaven, from a sampler I recently received!!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Been working on the 90%, maintaining my 1792 certification.





DanR said:


> Two bowls of Exhausted Rooster today. I really like this tobacco. I see myself smoking through this tin pretty quickly!
> 
> I definitely want to try some of that octopus sometime. Where were you when that was served, Terry, err... I mean JoJo?


Hamster suishi looks good too: Hamster sushi? - YouTube

I would love to have some kitten coffee, also, but I hear even a triple kitten cup is mild and more suited for dessert or small children.


----------



## bluesman.54

After some Happy Brown Bogie in a Barling 5276 I am PA testing a Savinelli Toscano 614. So far -- so good. The quest continues!


----------



## jco3rd

How many pipes do you have sir?


----------



## bluesman.54

Not sure if this question is aimed at me. If it is -- my answer is -- not enough. I definitely have PAD going on!



jco3rd said:


> How many pipes do you have sir?


----------



## jco3rd

Yes sir it was! It seems that you've been PA testing pipes (with the occasional break!) for 3 weeks solid, Michael! I feel underequipped.


----------



## MarkC

It's my Friday night, so I'm kicking back with a bowl of Astley's No. 55 and some Crown Royal on the rocks. Rough week; I needed this...


----------



## laloin

my half&half mixture of bulleye/LNF smoked in my small reader pipe. Yummy


----------



## MarkC

Word to the wise: if your doctor has you on pain pills, alcohol may be counter-indicated. In other words, thsi stuff issh purty potent...


----------



## jco3rd

Boswell's Bear Blend in a cob for me. Trying to kill some aros!


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> Boswell's Bear Blend in a cob for me. Trying to kill some aros!


think I've gotten you hooked on aged Virginias, and Va/pers john


----------



## jco3rd

You definitely gave me the push over the crest of the hill. ;-)


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> You definitely gave me the push over the crest of the hill. ;-)


with both hands hehehhe


----------



## Tobias Lutz

P&C Trout Stream in a bent LaRocca


----------



## Stonedog

Half a bowl of Fillmore left over from this morning. I enjoyed it so much I ended up taking the extra long way home.


----------



## DanR

I've been considering a bulk order of McClelland Red Cake lately, mainly because I have a few empty jars and I know it's good for aging. Well, then I started thinking that it's been a while since I smoked Red Cake. What if I don't like it anymore? I better pop a jar from the cellar and give it another go... 

Yep, I'm definitely gonna get some more. This stuff is fabulous! The first light tastes like fresh baked bread. Halfway through the bowl, I get lots of natural Virginia tobacco sweetness. It's perfectly moist right out of my jar, so no drying time needed. It's not a "cake" at all, more like a ribbon (in fact, I mistakenly labeled my jars "Red Ribbon" even though McClelland calls it Red Cake), so it packs perfectly in the pipe. It produces a thick cloud of smoke, which is both tasty and fun. I'm not sure about the room note, but who cares... I think this might be my desert island blend!


----------



## bluesman.54

But you have to remember -- I have definite PAD. I buy pipes like Mari buys tobacco -- except I cannot keep up with her. She is the reigning Queen -- hands down.



jco3rd said:


> Yes sir it was! It seems that you've been PA testing pipes (with the occasional break!) for 3 weeks solid, Michael! I feel underequipped.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing the night with a bowl of Ennerdale in my beloved Thompson meer. The perfect way to end a long day. Life is Good!


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> I've been considering a bulk order of McClelland Red Cake lately, mainly because I have a few empty jars and I know it's good for aging. Well, then I started thinking that it's been a while since I smoked Red Cake. What if I don't like it anymore? I better pop a jar from the cellar and give it another go...
> 
> Yep, I'm definitely gonna get some more. This stuff is fabulous! The first light tastes like fresh baked bread. Halfway through the bowl, I get lots of natural Virginia tobacco sweetness. It's perfectly moist right out of my jar, so no drying time needed. It's not a "cake" at all, more like a ribbon (in fact, I mistakenly labeled my jars "Red Ribbon" even though McClelland calls it Red Cake), so it packs perfectly in the pipe. It produces a thick cloud of smoke, which is both tasty and fun. I'm not sure about the room note, but who cares... I think this might be my desert island blend!


that what you said bout Filmore, Escodo, FVF, St. James flake, BBF, ER, red virginia, Scotish kake, AK Dan


----------



## Er999

Finished a mm cob of butternut burley almost an hour or so ago.


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> that what you said bout Filmore, Escodo, FVF, St. James flake, BBF, ER, red virginia, Scotish kake, AK Dan


Ok, you got me there. I guess my desert island blends are those, plus Red Cake... I need a bigger suitcase! :lol:


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Royal Jersey Perique in a (new to me and just tarted up) J Ropp Meerschaum-lined Straight Billiard. I think this may become the pipe for this blend; the lined bowl suits it well and the size is up from the pipe I used previously. Better all round. I also don't feel so bad smoking bowl after bowl with no rest for the pipe.


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Germain's Royal Jersey Perique in a (new to me and just tarted up) J Ropp Meerschaum-lined Straight Billiard. I think this may become the pipe for this blend; the lined bowl suits it well and the size is up from the pipe I used previously. Better all round. I also don't feel so bad smoking bowl after bowl with no rest for the pipe.


As a fellow LOVaPer, how is that Germain's? I bought a in of it but was suddenly beset with a bombing itch and bombed it out before I tried it. 

My B&M carries it and usually has a tin on hand.

For my part, it's campfire time. Rather it will be if I ever escape my lab - have one more trial run to complete before that happens. Luckily I found a small jar of Lagonda that will commit itself to a cob when I hit the road.


----------



## freestoke

A bowl of RY in a cob, followed by ice cream with fresh, handpicked, local blueberries, followed in turn by a cob of RY and off to bed. Gotta get up early for the Open! :banana: (I think it's being played in Scotland, but the weather is all wrong. :ask


----------



## bluesman.54

After a long brutal day at the hospital -- it's LNF in a 4Dot. NOW -- Life is good!


----------



## bluesman.54

I always thought it was best to rest a pipe after smoking it. Is this not necessary with a Ropp?



steinr1 said:


> Germain's Royal Jersey Perique in a (new to me and just tarted up) J Ropp Meerschaum-lined Straight Billiard. I think this may become the pipe for this blend; the lined bowl suits it well and the size is up from the pipe I used previously. Better all round. I also don't feel so bad smoking bowl after bowl with no rest for the pipe.


----------



## Nachman

bluesman.54 said:


> I always thought it was best to rest a pipe after smoking it. Is this not necessary with a Ropp?


It is not necessary with a meerschaum lined briar or with a meerschaum for that matter.


----------



## bluesman.54

Good to know. Thank you for the information.



Nachman said:


> It is not necessary with a meerschaum lined briar or with a meerschaum for that matter.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> A bowl of RY in a cob, followed by ice cream with fresh, handpicked, local blueberries, followed in turn by a cob of RY and off to bed. Gotta get up early for the Open! :banana: (I think it's being played in Scotland, but the weather is all wrong. :ask


I have a coworker that is currently working his way across Northern Ireland playing golf (7 rounds in 7 days), and I know he is quite happy with the weather over there this week. Although, he did say that he packed all the wrong clothes...


----------



## CaptainKoala

Enjoying some McClelland Town Topic again. It's a pleasurable smoke! Definitely aromatic, but not over the top - it still tastes like tobacco.

BTW: check out my new avatar pic. Drew it myself on my iPad


----------



## bluesman.54

Nice picture. You are a good artist!



CaptainKoala said:


> Enjoying some McClelland Town Topic again. It's a pleasurable smoke! Definitely aromatic, but not over the top - it still tastes like tobacco.
> 
> BTW: check out my new avatar pic. Drew it myself on my iPad


----------



## TTecheTTe

CaptainKoala said:


> Enjoying some McClelland Town Topic again. It's a pleasurable smoke! Definitely aromatic, but not over the top - it still tastes like tobacco.
> 
> BTW: check out my new avatar pic. Drew it myself on my iPad


Awesome!

LTF this afternoon and evening...


----------



## CaptainKoala

Thank you! I like to doodle from time to time


----------



## Er999

Butternut burley this evening.


----------



## Thirston

A slow bowl of Dunbar in a Sav Laguna Bulldog.


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> I have a coworker that is currently working his way across Northern Ireland playing golf (7 rounds in 7 days), and I know he is quite happy with the weather over there this week. *Although, he did say that he packed all the wrong clothes...*


Yep. There are areas where dressing as a Roman Catholic priest is very much unappreciated. He should have considered that.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> As a fellow LOVaPer, how is that Germain's?


Not hugely complex; sweet and fragrant light Virginia with a good dose of Perique. A bit cigarette-like at times (but I quite like that).


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> Yep. There are areas where dressing as a Roman Catholic priest is very much unappreciated. He should have considered that.


:lol: That might explain the high rate of "shooting" they are experiencing...


----------



## Er999

Just finished my last bowl of butternut burley :sad:...will need to buy more soon...definitely on my wish list though :biggrin:


----------



## bluesman.54

Began the evening with a bowl of Three Nuns in a no name meer churchwarden. I don't know -- but I just don't get much from Three Nuns.

So I went to one that I know I would find pleasing. Ennerdale in a dedicated Hardcastle Select Zulu. Now this is a good tobacco. And I really like this pipe. Once again -- Life is good.


----------



## MarkC

Is this today's Three Nuns? If so, you're not the first person I've heard say that.

Astley's No. 55 in a Radice Silk Cut bent Dublin.


----------



## bluesman.54

It is the first of a few tins I bought about a month ago. It isn't that it's bad -- I just don't find it to be all that good. Not when comapered to 1792, Ennerdale, Davidoff Medallion Flake, Happy Brown Bogie, RY, Irish Flake, Dunhill Flake, KK, LNF, LTF, Bullseye, etc. I find it to be rather so-so. Just my opinion. Maybe it will get better with age. I have no doubt that it appeals to many and they love it.



MarkC said:


> Is this today's Three Nuns? If so, you're not the first person I've heard say that.
> 
> Astley's No. 55 in a Radice Silk Cut bent Dublin.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of paper plate mix in a 40 year old meer I bought in Turkey -- but it seems to not have any name on it. I was at the carvers place of business when I bought it and can't remember his name. It is a great pipe -- beautiful carved face -- one that easily passed the PA test some time ago. Finishing some writing before work in a couple of hours.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> ...I just don't get much from Three Nuns.


Is that th ready-rubbed variant in a pouch? I've never rated that; bland in my opinion. The real deal is the one in little coins - or at least used to be. I've got a tin of the latest incarnation of the blend waiting for the right moment. I hope it's not a disappointment.


----------



## whitepony1986

my smoke for tonight will be three cherry i got from a local smoke shop i believe it is mcllenland


----------



## bluesman.54

steinr1 said:


> Is that th ready-rubbed variant in a pouch? I've never rated that; bland in my opinion. The real deal is the one in little coins - or at least used to be. I've got a tin of the latest incarnation of the blend waiting for the right moment. I hope it's not a disappointment.


No it is not from a pouch. The Three Nuns I have are tins -- and yes they are cut into coins -- much like Davidoff Medallion Flake. Perhaps my palate isn't sophisticated enough to fully appreciate what is being delivered. I am certain the issue is with me -- it is merely my personal opinion -- and it is exceptional tobacco. You will love yours.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Micheal, as much as I'd love to see those pipes, you're excused from pics! I've had my problems posting pics, inspite of having plenty of them! :banghead:

Started the evening with a delicious bowl of Deep Hollow, thanks @Torque! I had fully intended to move on with KK for the night Jason, but my hand hit AK first! So Anni Kake it is with Ben Wade...unless my hankering for Lux Twist Flake overcomes my reluctance to crack a new bag. p



whitepony1986 said:


> my smoke for tonight will be three cherry i got from a local smoke shop i believe it is mcllenland


Welcome to Puff, and to the ever gentle pipe pond!


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you for excusing me. If you are ever in Luzerne, Iowa (yeah that's likely), you're welcome to come by and see them first hand and enjoy some company while we enjoy some tobacco and libations together. We can even put some meat on the smoker -- ribs and brisket -- Texas style just for you. I probably do need to get a camera though. One of these days. I also have a wall in my smoking room that I have been glueing cigar bands to for two years now. No duplicates! I'll bet you would get a kick out of that too!



TTecheTTe said:


> Micheal, as much as I'd love to see those pipes, you're excused from pics! I've had my problems posting pics, inspite of having plenty of them! :banghead:
> 
> Started the evening with a delicious bowl of Deep Hollow, thanks @Torque! I had fully intended to move on with KK for the night Jason, but my hand hit AK first! So Anni Kake it is with Ben Wade...unless my hankering for Lux Twist Flake overcomes my reluctance to crack a new bag. p
> 
> Welcome to Puff, and to the ever gentle pipe pond!


----------



## bluesman.54

After a longer than usual time at work for a Saturday (when I retire I will never go to another "meeting") I am enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale in a dedicated 1970's Hardcastle Select Bent Bulldog. Relaxation for a bit and then off to bed. Work comes early tomorrow!


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you for excusing me. If you are ever in Luzerne, Iowa (yeah that's likely), you're welcome to come by and see them first hand and enjoy some company while we enjoy some tobacco and libations together. We can even put some meat on the smoker -- ribs and brisket -- Texas style just for you. I probably do need to get a camera though. One of these days. I also have a wall in my smoking room that I have been glueing cigar bands to for two years now. No duplicates! I'll bet you would get a kick out of that too!


ALL sounds delicious and oh, so fun! That's an area of the country that I haven't been to, so who knows? Make sure y'all holler if yoi ever get down to Houston!

Cobbing Anni Kake.


----------



## laloin

just finished a bowl of LGF, it was a enjoyable bowl. smoked in my Sav Mr. G straight billard


----------



## steinr1

I'm a bit sore today as I spent the day riding a 97 year old lady with the help of few friends (and my 14 year old son - best for him to learn from the experienced.) Smoked a lot of Germain's Rich Dark Flake throughout in a bright red Venturi Straight Pot. Ended up at the Ace Cafe for a burger and then a few soothing beverages to round out the evening. 

Today has been more RDF and complaining that I'm not as young as I used to be. That Jezebel never used to wear me out like this, but I guess we were both younger then. Can't wait for her 100th birthday celebrations - she's a game old bird.


----------



## Desertlifter

Not really tonight yet, but there you have it.

Working at the grindstone. LAB are propagating nicely, but not yet countable in quantity.

When will it be amenable to discuss the Open? Spoiler alerts do fall through the cracks...


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> I'm a bit sore today as I spent the day riding a 97 year old lady with the help of few friends (and my 14 year old son - best for him to learn from the experienced.)


Ooo...err...ralph?

Astley's No. 55 in a Radice bent Dublin again. I think I'll just give this pipe to the 55, at least until I slow down on it.


----------



## AndrewV

MarkC said:


> Ooo...err...ralph?


Been thinkin the same thinggg. Hahaha


----------



## DanR

Enjoying the last bits and pieces from my jar of Hamborger Veermaster. Very dry, these last few bits, but still smoking very nicely.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

All I have at the moment is Peter stokkbeye's luxury navy flake in bulk. Not a bad blend and at the right price when you need something to last a while.


----------



## DanR

Gandalf The Gray said:


> All I have at the moment is Peter stokkbeye's luxury navy flake in bulk. Not a bad blend and at the right price when you need something to last a while.


An excellent blend indeed! While I think I like the PS Luxury Bullseye a tad bit more, the LNF is still a regular in my rotation.


----------



## jco3rd

Erinmore Mixture for me tonight, courtesy of @Troutman22!

My first time trying this. I'm finding it really really spicy, but in a way that I'm totally enjoying. An instant favorite!


----------



## bluesman.54

Had to cover for another guy and work tonight. Once off work I enjoyed a bowl of Bullseye in my Savinelli Alligator Full Bent # 614. Now I am enjoying Ennerdale in my dedicated Hardcastle Sellect Bent Bulldog. A great way to end the day!


----------



## bluesman.54

I love LNF. It is in my regular rotation. This is a beautiful thing that you have done!


----------



## AndrewV

Smoking some RY before dinner while watching Jack the Giant Slayer my woman and I got from redbox. Movie marathon today on my only day off. Gotta spend my time wisely. :llama:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Gandalf The Gray said:


> All I have at the moment is Peter stokkbeye's luxury navy flake in bulk. Not a bad blend and at the right price when you need something to last a while.


Premium baccy at OTC prices, even less! Just stocked up on PS bulk. It's still on sale, 15% off at checkout with code lane711 15% Off Select Bulk Tobacco.



jco3rd said:


> Erinmore Mixture for me tonight, courtesy of @Troutman22!
> 
> My first time trying this. I'm finding it really really spicy, but in a way that I'm totally enjoying. An instant favorite!


How about juicy fruity?!

John, they knew I coming and stocked up, so you can still get yours! Except for Balkan, which is backordered, perhaps because it was my first of it? :madgrin:

On LNF now, but with all the talk of LBF I'm thinking of a switch! p


----------



## jco3rd

TTecheTTe said:


> How about juicy fruity?!


I don't get that! Is that more a character of the flake maybe?? It has been a while since I've had juicy fruit!  Either way I am already adding this to my cart on P&C!


----------



## TTecheTTe

jco3rd said:


> I don't get that! Is that more a character of the flake maybe?? It has been a while since I've had juicy fruit!  Either way I am already adding this to my cart on P&C!


I don't know! I'm sure that's the one that's described as "juicy fruit." I just had Irish Flake for the first time, a big sample that I smoked up, and fresh I thought it had a faint juicy fruit quality. I'll get a few tins of it on my next order.

Cobbing LNF!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Irish Flake as a nightcap - looking forward to some Kendal Kentucky (thanks to Mari) tomorrow morning...


----------



## MarkC

Had a bowl of Astley's No. 109 tonight. It's a fairly average Virginia of the 'one large flake crammed in a tin' variety. It's not something I could really recommend; I'm sure I only have it because of my fondness for 55 and 44.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cobbing the Bear - want a bite?



MarkC said:


> Had a bowl of Astley's No. 109 tonight. It's a fairly average Virginia of the 'one large flake crammed in a tin' variety. It's not something I could really recommend; I'm sure I only have it because of my fondness for 55 and 44.


Ouch!

What's worse: being average or large and crammed in a tin?


----------



## DanR

Too much talk of Erinmore, so I started craving it (thanks John!). Luckily I had a tin and was able to pop it tonight. Mine is the flake version and I certainly get some fruit flavors from it, as well as some licorice too. Almost like Juicy Fruit and Blackjack had offspring. I love it. However it does bite me a bit if I get too aggressive with it.


----------



## jco3rd

You are welcome sir! I did get some faint fruit flavors. Completely enjoyable, but not what i would necessarily associate with juicy fruit. I can see how the association is made though! 

I'm moving on to a bowl of French Quarter in my bent Ehrlich. My first time with such a coarse cut. I probably should have rubbed it out slightly more, it is burning a little hot.


----------



## Desertlifter

Quoth the piper....Erinmore. 

More Maltese Falcon in my Bjarne Saucer. Lordy but this is a nice mild-ish Balkan. It's like a mildly kicked up EMP.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of my paper plate left over mix in a large full bent Don Carlos. No number -- just says Don Carlos on the side with a quarter note. It doe have the treble cleft on the stem. Seems appropriate for an ex-musician!


----------



## steinr1

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a J Ropp meerschaum-lined Straight Billiard.


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 109. I have to finish this tin before I can go to the 44...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

After Jeff's review, some Captain Black (white) in a MM cob.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

P.S. Luxury Navy Flake. The more I smoke this blend I am finding the more you dry it out the more the aroma and n punch becomes present. Very interesting blend.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finally found the tobacco best suited for my Dad's Fellini:



Kendal Kentucky, of course - the big bowl can really take an excellent shag. You know what I mean...


----------



## MarkC

TTecheTTe said:


> Cobbing the Bear - want a bite?
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> What's worse: being average or large and crammed in a tin?


I'd say being average. Don't get me wrong; it's a good Virginia tobacco, and if I felt the burning need to stock up on my 'top fifty virginias' this one would be on the list. It just doesn't shine like No. 44 (as many seem to agree) or No. 55 (on which I may very well stand alone). I'm smoking it again tonight, and if it wasn't a decent virginia, I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## jco3rd

Hm I see my post from last night did not make it on here somehow! I shall make my belated report now:

Cobbing some PA topped with all the scraps of tobacco on my table after I finished bagging up a tobacco trade. It was odd until I burned down through to the straight PA!

Then I moved on to a bowlful of G&H Dark Birdseye, courtesy of @Troutman22. Man what an interesting smoke! Just a lovely musty character to it, it reminded me very much of finding an old book in an attic. Honestly this is exactly what I thought C&D's Haunted Bookshop would taste like! Also, as per usual with any blend having to do with Mr. Gawith, there seemed to be a rather decent nic hit. A very enjoyable way to close out the day. Thanks again Scotch!


----------



## DanR

Is it just me, or do the weekends fly by these days? I feel like I accomplished a lot this weekend, but not nearly as much as I'd planned - doesn't it always work out that way? Oh well, the rest of the honeydo list will be there for next weekend... 

Tonight, I'm back into my tin of Campaign Dark Flake. I let it dry out a bit, and I like it even more now. How did this one elude me for so long? Anyway, there's a nice breeze out tonight, and that means no bugs, so I'm happy.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just finished a very late dinner, and am looking forward to some Irish Flake in the '48 Killarney apple. Good weekend.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Best Brown Flake in a large Andor Freehand followed by another bowl of SG Best Brown Flake in a Large Rossi Freehand.p I have found that smoking anything after Best Brown Flake does not work for me; when I smoke this blend I have to stick with it or end my night.:nod: The Best Brown Flake was delicious and was exactly what I was craving for this evening. I topped off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I had a wonderful evening.:beerchug:


----------



## DanR

Another bowl of Campaign Dark Flake tonight. I'm starting to sound a bit like MarkC - open a tin and smoke it until its gone!

I noticed that SP added a new G&H flake to their inventory today. It's not a new tobacco, just new to SP. It's called Grasmere.

*Tin Description:	*_A blend of the finest Virginias & Burleys. This medium flake has an overall top-note flavour of English Rose and Geranium._

Sounds like something Freestoke would like. And, if he runs out of his favorite snuff, he can grind this up and refill his snuffbox. A true dual purpose flake!

I have to say that I was tempted to order a few ounces to try, just couldn't bring myself to pay for shipping - and I'm not ready for another big order just yet.


----------



## MarkC

I found a jar with the MacBaren Mixture that splattttttt sent me a while back and decided it was high time to check it out. I thought this was supposed to be an aro, but I'm not tasting any flavoring. Maybe it's just so old the flavoring has dissipated? If so, Mac Baren is an exception to the old belief that aromatics hide crappy tobacco; it's a very mild smoke, but surprisingly tasty. Nice!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Mississippi Mud!


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe.


----------



## jco3rd

About to light up my bribe... er... "SAMPLE" from Mari!


----------



## DanR

FVF for me tonight. I took a large flake out this morning and let it dry until it was crispy. Usually, I smoke this a bit too moist, but now I've gone too far the other way. It's easier to smoke, that's for sure, but it's lost a little of its luster. I need to work harder at finding that happy middle ground.

I really enjoy FVF, but there are many Virginia blends that rank higher in my favorites list.


----------



## bluesman.54

When you want a nice relaxing smoke after a long day -- its hard to beat 1792. Enjoying a bowl in one of my Dad's large Caminetto Business pipes. Makes for a great evening -- and an early bedtime.


----------



## DanR

My son and I had an opportunity for a boys night out tonight, so we went to a new pizza joint. It was horrid. Cold pizza is tolerable for some occasions, just not when you order it at the restaurant and it comes out that way. I've also been watching my diet, trying to eat healthier, so this was supposed to be a night to bend the rules and go wild. It's very disappointing! The good news is that my son and I could laugh it off as a lesson learned.

At least the HOTW is burning nicely in the big ole McCarter Billiard.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> I've also been watching my diet, trying to eat healthier, so this was supposed to be a night to bend the rules and go wild. It's very disappointing!


:lol: There's nothing more disappointing than unenjoyable sin...

Astley's No. 44 in a Cavicchi rusticated billiard tonight.


----------



## Er999

Had half of a bowl of EMP in a mm pony express...it's so difficult to get any taste from a pony express regardless of the kind of blend being smoked. Just as well though since I haven't had a pipe in about two weeks so.....


----------



## bluesman.54

PS 41 Cube Cut with 1Q in a Celtic Volcano tonight. A nice mix in a pipe made in Germany. Still working so it is nice to have a good smoke to make the time pass.


----------



## Thirston

Dunbar in a Savinelli Design apple.


----------



## jmac1981

bluesman.54 said:


> When you want a nice relaxing smoke after a long day -- its hard to beat 1792. Enjoying a bowl in one of my Dad's large Caminetto Business pipes. Makes for a great evening -- and an early bedtime.


isnt the 1792 a baccy that will ghost a pipe ?


----------



## AndrewV

jmac1981 said:


> isnt the 1792 a baccy that will ghost a pipe ?


That it is my friend... that it is.


----------



## DanR

McClelland Red Cake in the new Rinaldo. Smoking like a champ. Produces and nice, cool smoke. I've never really dedicated a pipe, but I think I will with this one just for shizz and giggles. Virginias only for this pipe.


----------



## bluesman.54

Not to worry -- it is a dedicated pipe. I have 4 1792 dedicated pipes. Now if you want a tobacco that will REALLY ghost a pipe -- Ennerdale is the one! I have 7-8 dedicated to Ennerdale. I love those pipes....sniff.......



AndrewV said:


> That it is my friend... that it is.


----------



## jmac1981

bluesman.54 said:


> Not to worry -- it is a dedicated pipe. I have 4 1792 dedicated pipes. Now if you want a tobacco that will REALLY ghost a pipe -- Ennerdale is the one! I have 7-8 dedicated to Ennerdale. I love those pipes....sniff.......


good to know still trying to learn of all the types that will ghost a pipe


----------



## Er999

jmac1981 said:


> good to know still trying to learn of all the types that will ghost a pipe





jmac1981 said:


> isnt the 1792 a baccy that will ghost a pipe ?


Oh yeah? How about FVF? and can it ghost a cob?


----------



## AndrewV

bluesman.54 said:


> Not to worry -- it is a dedicated pipe. I have 4 1792 dedicated pipes. Now if you want a tobacco that will REALLY ghost a pipe -- Ennerdale is the one! I have 7-8 dedicated to Ennerdale. I love those pipes....sniff.......


I really need to give that stuff a try you smoke so much of it, its gotta be good.


----------



## jmac1981

Er999 said:


> Oh yeah? How about FVF? and can it ghost a cob?


I'm a noob, but what I have been hearing cobs dont get gosted (could be wrong so dont qoute me)


----------



## jmac1981

AndrewV said:


> I really need to give that stuff a try you smoke so much of it, its gotta be good.


I'm with you on this one andrew must try but i think i will buy an estate briar first if its going to ghost a pipe


----------



## jmac1981

Medium Clay Smooth Tobacco Pipe with d and sons danish matte 
nice aro and relaxing


----------



## jco3rd

C&D Burley Flake #2 in my Comoy's full bent. I'm still in denial at Mari's win! After I finish this I will probably burn some of the Bear in her honor.


----------



## MarkC

Er999 said:


> Oh yeah? How about FVF? and can it ghost a cob?


Any tobacco will leave itself behind, but with Virginias, it doesn't really matter because of their delicacy and pretty much everything has virginias anyway. As a practical matter, FVF couldn't ghost a pipe even in a Hammer film...


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> Any tobacco will leave itself behind, but with Virginias, it doesn't really matter because of their delicacy and pretty much everything has virginias anyway. As a practical matter, FVF couldn't ghost a pipe even in a Hammer film...


Got it and thanks, though I'm a little curious, would the biggest ghosting blends ghost a cob or a meer? (Hope that made sense)


----------



## AndrewV

Er999 said:


> Got it and thanks, though I'm a little curious, would the biggest ghosting blends ghost a cob or a meer? (Hope that made sense)


I'm sure it would to an extent, but if your just smoking one bowl of it then moving on to another blend after a few bowls it should be gone. I own two cobs and constantly smoke different tobaccos of all types through them and have yet to find a ghost, then again almost each bowl of mine is different.


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> Not to worry -- it is a dedicated pipe. I have 4 1792 dedicated pipes. Now if you want a tobacco that will REALLY ghost a pipe -- Ennerdale is the one! I have 7-8 dedicated to Ennerdale. I love those pipes....sniff.......


Ditto!

I have have abused enough pipes to know that nothing will permanently ghost a cob - not even Ennerdale.

Briars, however, are another story and I can not speak for a meer.

Va's are safe in any pipe, unless they are already ghosted (including The Bear).


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Any tobacco will leave itself behind, but with Virginias, it doesn't really matter because of their delicacy and pretty much everything has virginias anyway. As a practical matter, FVF couldn't ghost a pipe even in a Hammer film...


Yeah, "U Can't Touch This..."



jco3rd said:


> C&D Burley Flake #2 in my Comoy's full bent. I'm still in denial at Mari's win! After I finish this I will probably burn some of the Bear in her honor.


Don't you mean "The Bear's" honor?!


----------



## MarkC

Er999 said:


> Got it and thanks, though I'm a little curious, would the biggest ghosting blends ghost a cob or a meer? (Hope that made sense)


I don't know about a cob, but I know latakia can definitely ghost a meer, in spite of general wisdom. On the other hand, that's what I use my meers for, so I don't really care. Virginias taste so good in briar, I don't smoke them in meers anyway.


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> ...I know latakia can definitver smoked ont that doesn't initially smoke very wett.....ely ghost a meer, in spite of general wisdom.


Meerschaum decidedly does ghost. My Ennerdale pipe was ddicated to that blend by the previous owner and I've hed to continue that. I've also never smoked one that doesn't smokee very wet initially, Again despite the conventional wisdom. They do dry out fairly quickly, bbut at first they all need a pipe cleaner to manage the moisture.


----------



## bluesman.54

I encourage you to do so. It is definitely in my regular rotation.



AndrewV said:


> I really need to give that stuff a try you smoke so much of it, its gotta be good.


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> I don't know about a cob, but I know latakia can definitely ghost a meer, in spite of general wisdom. On the other hand, that's what I use my meers for, so I don't really care. Virginias taste so good in briar, I don't smoke them in meers anyway.





AndrewV said:


> I'm sure it would to an extent, but if your just smoking one bowl of it then moving on to another blend after a few bowls it should be gone. I own two cobs and constantly smoke different tobaccos of all types through them and have yet to find a ghost, then again almost each bowl of mine is different.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## DanR

Balkan Sasieni in my Savinelli Linea Piu 3 (thanks again, Andrew). I haven't had any of this tobacco in a long while, but I fished the jar out of the back of the cellar and decided it was time. It's smoking beautifully, especially in this wonderful pipe! I almost forgot how much I like this blend. :tu


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> Balkan Sasieni in my Savinelli Linea Piu 3 (thanks again, Andrew). I haven't had any of this tobacco in a long while, but I fished the jar out of the back of the cellar and decided it was time. It's smoking beautifully, especially in this wonderful pipe! I almost forgot how much I like this blend. :tu


I actually just finished the sample of that yesterday which I received from you, what are the odds. It truly is an awesome blend.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AndrewV said:


> I actually just finished the sample of that yesterday which I received from you, what are the odds. It truly is an awesome blend.


You guys are making me itchy, what with all your talk of Balkans - I've got this tin of Balkan _Sobranie_ that I'm considering cracking this weekend. Or should I let it ride...?


----------



## AndrewV

ProbateGeek said:


> You guys are making me itchy, what with all your talk of Balkans - I've got this tin of Balkan _Sobranie_ that I'm considering cracking this weekend. Or should I let it ride...?


Crack it, crack it, crack it!


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> You guys are making me itchy, what with all your talk of Balkans - I've got this tin of Balkan _Sobranie_ that I'm considering cracking this weekend. Or should I let it ride...?


Let's make it a Balkans weekend. Crack that sucker open!


----------



## MarkC

Guess I'd better load up a bowl of Quiet Nights if this is Balkan Weekend...

edited to add:

well, that was swift. I opened the tin and promptly dropped it in my lap. I saved most of it, but still, that's one bowl for me and one bowl for the vacuum cleaner. Damn.


----------



## ProbateGeek

In the meantime, more Royal Yacht (with a scrap or two of KK) in the Stanwell Antique. What can I say - I'm a Royal Yachtsman!


----------



## AndrewV

MarkC said:


> Guess I'd better load up a bowl of Quiet Nights if this is Balkan Weekend...
> 
> edited to add:
> 
> well, that was swift. I opened the tin and promptly dropped it in my lap. I saved most of it, but still, that's one bowl for me and one bowl for the vacuum cleaner. Damn.


NOOOOOOO :faint:


----------



## Andrewdk

Evening gents, haven't had time to stop in here for awhile or enjoy a nice pipe for that matter. Hope you're all well and with luck I'll get a quick bowl in this evening.


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> Guess I'd better load up a bowl of Quiet Nights if this is Balkan Weekend...
> 
> edited to add:
> 
> well, that was swift. I opened the tin and promptly dropped it in my lap. I saved most of it, but still, that's one bowl for me and one bowl for the vacuum cleaner. Damn.


Happens to the best of us. About a week ago my napkin holding my precious Stoney that was almost perfectly dried took flight in a gust. Paperweights do serve a purpose.
Enjoying some Tambo in a Big Ben after a cigar and some poker. Those Tambo bags last forever. I think it will be a family heirloom.


----------



## steinr1

Peterson 2012 Special Reserve in a J Ropp "Freehand" style pipe. Tall, narrow bowl; quite large by my standards. The tobacco is an aromatic like no other in my opinion. The base tobaccos are tremendous. When the "worst" of the topping fades a touch halfway through a bowl, the quality of the leaf shines through. It's highly recommended.


----------



## MarkC

Union Square. Frankly, I'm not enjoying this tin as much as I should be, and I know why. That Cavicchi I broke a while back was my main Union Square pipe, and it's making me grumpy. I tried crazy gluing the stem together, but it when I tried to put the pipe back together, it just snapped back apart. I should probably just jar this up until I get that stem replaced...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Last of my Stonehaven in my dad's big-bowled Fellini. Stonehaven sure smokes well, but I would not go out of my way to hunt more down - just doesn't seem to come through with sufficient flavor for me.


----------



## steinr1

Kiko meerschaum Bulldog / Dunhill MM 965


----------



## jco3rd

Starting off with an early bowl of Nording's Hunter's Blend Beagle. Another offering from @Troutman22's unsolicited bomb! Very tasty!


----------



## bluesman.54

Bullseye Flake in a Savinelli Moka #614 Deep Bent. This pipe is about 20 years old and smokes like a dream. It is always good to visit an old friend with a newer tobacco.


----------



## DanR

McClelland Old World Classic Cake (bulk) in my McCarter billiard. Finished off the jar with this bowl, but it's yummy!


----------



## freestoke

Finishing this Country Gentleman of Royal Yacht and off to bed. Back to goatlot golf tomorrow after a day at a real golf course. It's going to be tough going from a Stimp of 12 to a Stimp of 5. :spy: Stimp is a standard test for how fast the golf ball rolls on the greens, measured with a stimp meter, an open triangular ramp of a specified length used to roll a ball down it. The ball is place on the Stimp meter, which is positioned at a certain angle (30* ??) to the green, then released, and the distance it rolls is measured. The operation is repeated in the opposite direction. The total distance the ball rolls is divided by two to get the average roll distance of the two tries and that's the Stimp. Twelve is fast, Five is slow.


----------



## Thirston

freestoke said:


> Stimp is a standard test for how fast the golf ball rolls on the greens, measured with a stimp meter, an open triangular ramp of a specified length used to roll a ball down it. The ball is place on the Stimp meter, which is positioned at a certain angle (30* ??) to the green, then released, and the distance it rolls is measured. The operation is repeated in the opposite direction. The total distance the ball rolls is divided by two to get the average roll distance of the two tries and that's the Stimp. Twelve is fast, Five is slow.


Thx. I only play every 2 years and always sorta wondered about that, but never took the time between drinks (I mean shots) to ask. 
A late large bowl of HOTW in a Don Carlos 3 note.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now that is a fine pipe. Is it the bent one or the billiard one? I have the bent one and love it. The bowl is huge! HOTW I have not tried, but it is on my list. Is it in your regular rotation?



Thirston said:


> Thx. I only play every 2 years and always sorta wondered about that, but never took the time between drinks (I mean shots) to ask.
> A late large bowl of HOTW in a Don Carlos 3 note.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

P.S. LNF in the briar pipe


----------



## jco3rd

More Bow-Legged Bear in a cob for me tonight. I just added a tin to my P&C cart...


----------



## DanR

jco3rd said:


> More Bow-Legged Bear in a cob for me tonight. I just added a tin to my P&C cart...


Speaking of BLB, where has Mari (@TTecheTTe) been hiding lately? I hope we didn't scare her off?

McClelland Red Cake in the Rinaldo Canadian.


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> Speaking of BLB, where has Mari (@TTecheTTe) been hiding lately? I hope we didn't scare her off?
> 
> McClelland Red Cake in the Rinaldo Canadian.


That (and this :biggrin: ) will probably start setting off her "I'm being mentioned on the puff site!" psychic meter! :madgrin:


----------



## AndrewV

Er999 said:


> That (and this :biggrin: ) will probably start setting off her "I'm being mentioned on the puff site!" psychic meter! :madgrin:


:lol:

Drying some 1792 then it's in the cob. Bout to go light the grill then slap some weenies on there! Second time using this grill, I have to say I quite like it.

Edit: Just thought that I would add, all three of us that you quoted have our first name with last name initial! Hehe


----------



## Er999

AndrewV said:


> Edit: Just thought that I would add, all three of us that you quoted have our first name with last name initial! Hehe


Took me a bit to figure out what you were saying and then I got it, my response: :lol: !


----------



## laloin

smoking a nice bowl of my old stand by, LNF. In my comy straight billard. a good Va/per during the warm weather we've been having here in SoCal


----------



## bluesman.54

I am also enjoying a bowl of LNF in a huge bent Randy Wiley #17 Briar. Mighty tasty.


----------



## DanR

A little Brigade Campaign Flake tonight. I'm trying to stretch it out, but even so I will be through with this tin in no time...


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a phenomenal bowl of Union Square in my Radice Silk Cut bent dublin. Pardon the drool...


----------



## bluesman.54

Bullseye Flake in a Willmer Select #5015 billiard pipe. Much smaller bowl than my other Willmers. Another fine tobacco IMO. Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

Bullseye Flake in a Willmer Select #5015 billiard pipe. Much smaller bowl than my other Willmers. Another fine tobacco IMO. Life is Good!


----------



## DanR

I'm trying out the Astley's 55 tonight. It has a very fresh Virginia flavor. Very nice, although not quite as satisfying as the brigade campaign.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now I'm on to 1792 in a full bent Caminetto Business #154 . I love this tobacco!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dunhill My Mixture 965 in a Storient meerschaum.


----------



## laloin

a musketball of Ratray's OG smoked in my no named bent Dublin. insanely good


----------



## GlassEye

SG Kendal Cream Flake/ Falcon straight Billiard; followed by Louisiana Red/ Falcon Straight Dover.


----------



## MarkC

More Union Square; it won't last the week.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking a bowl of Peterson Irish Whiskey; I believe Torque sent this to me. I'm really surprised; I honestly didn't expect to like this, but it's very tasty.


----------



## jco3rd

A belated post for me to report last night's puffing. Finished off Mari's sample of BLB with some PA in a cob! Delicious. Bow Legged Bear is definitely becoming my favorite English blend, and one I choose to smoke over my normal Virginias.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale Flake in my Thompson meer. Nice relaxing evening. Life is Good!


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling. 

All the nonsense I've been up to with a cob (a cob!) had distracted me from the serious business of smoking Louisiana Flake.

I'm also setting up some Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat.

Serious smoking to get on with (on with which to get...).


----------



## MarkC

CC 2007.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of F&T Blackjack last night, really digging this stuff. It reminds me a lot of HOTW. Sweet & grassy.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of 1792 in a bent Ser Jacopo Fatta A Mano, Smooth Finish...and just enjoying the evening after a hectic work day. Nothing like a pipe of fine tobacco to take the edge off of the day.


----------



## jco3rd

Started (ironically) with some Dunhill Nightcap in a cob. Delicious! Now I'm finishing some DGT "mystery blend" VA from @Perry72. Smells of McClelland ketchup... but I'm not well versed on McClelland blends so that is as much as you'll get!


----------



## commonsenseman

Bracken Flake in a Churchwarden last night.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in a Kirk Bosi Artisan. Great carver from the good ole USA. Seem to be on a 1792 kick lately. Good thing they sell it in bulk! If you haven't had it -- go get yourself some!!


----------



## Gladiator4

first ever bowl courtesy of AndrewV
Prince Albert in the new pipe


----------



## Troutman22

Escudo for me tonight on the way home from work. Third straight night of the stuff.


----------



## steinr1

Revor Plug in a Ropp Bussang Cherrywood. 

It's a much larger pipe than I usually use for this tobacco; a cocoa aroma and flavour really shines through. Quite moderate on nicotine as well. I think I might dedicate this pipe to the blend.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

PS LNF in the Briar


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Extended stay on the porch this evening! Think I'm going to mix it up a bit, I feel like I've been depriving my English/Lat blends so a little Penzance in the Tinsky Caldron tonight after dinner!


----------



## Gladiator4

There has to be more people out there that had a nice bowl this Sunday evening.

Tonight I dug into the Frog Morton courtesy of AndrewV while BBQ'in up some dinner.
Really enjoyed it!


----------



## AndrewV

Gladiator4 said:


> There has to be more people out there that had a nice bowl this Sunday evening.
> 
> Tonight I dug into the Frog Morton courtesy of AndrewV while BBQ'in up some dinner.
> Really enjoyed it!


Love having a bowl while bbqing. I love FM which one did you try? We have a latakia fan on our hands?


----------



## Er999

Half a mm Washington cob of EMP, probably will finish the other half in the morning...


----------



## Gladiator4

AndrewV said:


> Love having a bowl while bbqing. I love FM which one did you try? We have a latakia fan on our hands?


Not sure which one it was?
Was amazing though!

And for tonight while BBQing again
Berry Good by Cornell & Diehl


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of LNF with some perique added in -- in a Danamore Zebra Striped Briar pipe with a clear acrylic stem. Another nice relaxing evening after a long taxing day. Life is Good!


----------



## Desertlifter

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of LNF with some perique added in -- in a Danamore Zebra Striped Briar pipe with a clear acrylic stem. Another nice relaxing evening after a long taxing day. Life is Good!


Okay - this demands a pic.

For my part, a nice bowl of St. James Flake in a MM Dip. Love this stuff.


----------



## bluesman.54

Unfortunately I don't have the ability to post a pic. I keep thinking I have to buy a camera just for this forum. I only have a camera on my cell phone -- the old flip top kind that works quite well for me. If you wish -- PM -- a number and I'll be happy to send you a pic from my phone. It is one of the most unusal pipes I have seen -- nice thick walls on the bowl. It is just a great, great cool smoking pipe. And yes -- it did indeed pass the PA test!


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Royal Jersey Perique Mixture in a turn of the 19th/20th Century R Smitheman Clay Cutty (for now I know it to be such a pipe...) made in Broseley in the heart of Industrial Revolution territory, the home of English clay pipes.

It's a really well made and finished pipe for an inexpensive, mass-produced item. Less porous than it's modern equivalent with an internally smooth, albeit narrow, "drilling". Smokes well.

A nice survivor which has been lightly smoked - as yet. Clay seem to suit this tobacco well. I just hope I'm not as clumsy with it as I was with its modern predecessor. That one lasted just over a week before I dropped and smashed it.


----------



## bluesman.54

A true treasure of a pipe indeed. May you keep it for a long time and smoke it often receiving the enjoyment for which it was made.



steinr1 said:


> Germain's Royal Jersey Perique Mixture in a turn of the 19th/20th Century R Smitheman Clay Cutty (for now I know it to be such a pipe...) made in Broseley in the heart of Industrial Revolution territory, the home of English clay pipes.
> 
> It's a really well made and finished pipe for an inexpensive, mass-produced item. Less porous than it's modern equivalent with an internally smooth, albeit narrow, "drilling". Smokes well.
> 
> A nice survivor which has been lightly smoked - as yet. Clay seem to suit this tobacco well. I just hope I'm not as clumsy with it as I was with its modern predecessor. That one lasted just over a week before I dropped and smashed it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Red Cake in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business Excellence Extra. First time I have had this and I am surprised how good it tastes.Medium strength, great flavor and a very cool smoke. There will be more of this in my future! It is always a good night when I find a new tobacco I really enjoy!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my Penzance at the bottom of the remaining crumbs of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dr. G Freehand


----------



## Gladiator4

The sampler for tonight was Dunhill NightCap

Lovely smoke in the calm evening (less the mosquitoes!!)


----------



## Andrewdk

Been able to make the time for a few evening pipes lately, lord knows I needed it. Enjoyed some Peterson's plug the last few nights and just puffing on some mixed burley in a cob. Life is good gentlemen.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Tobias Lutz said:


> The last of my Penzance at the bottom of the remaining crumbs of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dr. G Freehand


You scored some Penzance eh?
Well, how was the magic unicorn ride? My unicorn hasn't arrived yet and inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Hambone1

Stonehaven in my Stanwell Freehand


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Emperor Zurg said:


> You scored some Penzance eh?
> Well, how was the magic unicorn ride? My unicorn hasn't arrived yet and inquiring minds want to know!


A friend gave me a sample when I visited him the other week. It was tasty and I would buy it if I walked into a shop and a tin was sitting there, but I wasn't impressed enough to go on a treasure hunt. I smoke 3 bowls, and then last night was just the crumbs.


----------



## Thirston

bluesman.54 said:


> Now that is a fine pipe. Is it the bent one or the billiard one? I have the bent one and love it. The bowl is huge! HOTW I have not tried, but it is on my list. Is it in your regular rotation?


-Been out of town, Michael. Yeah, mine is a bent brandy and a great piece of briar at that. I don't think DC makes any pipes with regular or normal sized bowls as I have 6 estates and they all swallow a huge amount of baccy, so I need to plan ahead and clear my calendar for at least 2 hours when I fire one up fully packed, ha ha. Nice to know another DC fan is out there as they fly under the radar.

You know, HOTW is great and has many fans but, but Esoterica Dunbar (if you can find it) in a big bowl (very, very key) is my favorite vaper.

Eso Dunbar in a Savinelli Joker bulldog.


----------



## jco3rd

First pipe of the week! How I have missed it. 

Some of my new Dunhill Flake courtesy of Steven from the newbie sampler trade! I get the feel of citrus oil on my tongue, but the flavors, while much lighter than many flakes I've had, is reminiscent of sweet cream with a dash of coffee. A bit unexpected, but very enjoyable!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Before -



After, thanks to Ronni at NightOwl Pipeworks -


















The fit of the new stem is PERFECT, snugger than I could have imagined, whereas before it was a bit on the wobbly side - the connector is outstanding. As a bonus, a fluffy pipe cleaner now runs clear through to the bowl with ease. I'm about to go out and give it some Royal Yacht - I've been waiting weeks to smoke some. The meer is looking a bit dry - see if this will bring a little color back to it.


----------



## Thirston

That looks really great. What an improvement. Looks like a different pipe.

Opening Night in my birth-year Dunhill bdog.


----------



## DanR

Back to back bowls tonight. The weather is too nice to go inside. First was McClelland Grey Havens in my Radice Silk Cut, followed by Dan Milonga in my Boswell - the milonga is certainly satisfying my sweet tooth!


----------



## MarkC

No Dunhill here, but Opening Night for sure!


----------



## steinr1

I've been dipping into (I'd say "reading", but it's been spread over months) the Gormenghast trilogy. I'll make a bit more impact on it tonight. 

Packed two pipes (Ancient Barling, Frankenpipe) with Louisiana Flake and it's off to the shed for a couple of hours.


----------



## jco3rd

A belated report from last night: A bowl of Erinmore, followed by a bowl of DBE, followed by another half bowl of Erinmore! Ah the joys of "herfing" (does that apply to pipes??) with likeminded individuals.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in an old Stanwell Royal Guard #06 . It is a bent styled pipe that is flat on the bottom, so it rests on the table on its own. I haven't smoked anything but 1792 in this one for some time and it is really tasting good tonight. I am thinking I just may dedicate it to 1792 -- after all -- it is a tobacco worthy of a dedicated pipe -- or four.


----------



## MarkC

The last of a tin of Opening Night.


----------



## MarkC

McClelland No. 27. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Andrewdk

Lovely bowl of old Dublin in a bent Prince. Lovely tobacco.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF with a little perique mixed in. Very tasty in a Danmore Zebra Striped pipe. Thankful for air conditioning on this beautiful night!


----------



## Andrewdk

Dunhill nightcap in a McCarter sandblastedbilliard, hello fflavour country.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finished last night off with 1792 in an old Stanwell Royal Guard. Slept well after that!


----------



## Andrewdk

Following up with a MM CG of three brothers, mmm vitamin N.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Cracked into my tin of SG FDF today, let it dry some, filled the pipe earlier and gave it a char then set it aside for later. Yes, I'm a fan of DGT, helps to offset the Florida humidity at this time of year.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in a Chacom "Gold" #266 Dublin Shape Bent Cumberland Stem. 1792 is a great to pass the time until the ODF arrives. Life Is Good!


----------



## jco3rd

Enjoying more of @laloin's 2 year old LNF in my bent Ehrlich while I wrap up some work!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Marlin flake from 05 in my il duca billiard


----------



## Desertlifter

More Poe Flake tonight, this time in my Stanwell.

Really like my Stanwell. Like my Poe Flake. Good combo.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Old Dark Fired in the Stanwell Antique for a nightcap - I'll sleep well now.


----------



## Marlow

Rattray's Red Rapparee in a Vauen, can't remember its name, but it is probably my favourite pipe.








Also Gawith Hoggarth Dark Kentucky shag in a Peterson system pipe 303 with a cup of coffee.


----------



## steinr1

Second encore for Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe.


----------



## Marlow

Rattray's Old Gowrie in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

some blackwoods flake out of my vintage MM cob


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

A latakia mix, mixed with P.S. LTF topped with an aged cigar/pipe blend I had stored away. In the meerschaum pipe.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF with some perique mixed in -- in a full bent Salvinelli #614 Alligator pipe. A nice smoke to end a long day with.


----------



## Marlow

Full Virginia Flake in a Stanwell with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Marlow

50/50 965 and Old Dublin in the Vauen Vesuv, I was worried it would be unsmokeable since the tins were opened three years ago, but it was actually very good.


----------



## Andrewdk

First relatively warm night for some time, a nice bowl of LNF in a Grabow prince, now to hit the books and true to get some study accomplished. Have a good evening gentlemen.


----------



## Thirston

1792 in an old Custombilt Oom Paul.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF mixed with perique in an old straught billiard Caminetto Business pipe with a huge bowl. Life is Good!


----------



## DanR

McClelland Honeydew tonight as I sit and ponder where the hell the year went. I can't believe it's September already!


----------



## Andrewdk

DanR said:


> McClelland Honeydew tonight as I sit and ponder where the hell the year went. I can't believe it's September already!


Tell me about it, won't be long before Secret Pipe Santa wakes up from his lengthy nap.


----------



## Marlow

Just tried a bowl of Robert Lewis Tree Mixture for the first time, in my lovely Vauen Vesuv 415: 








I loved it, think it will become a staple for me.


----------



## steinr1

Marlow said:


> Just tried a bowl of Robert Lewis Tree Mixture for the first time, in my lovely Vauen Vesuv 415:
> 
> I loved it, think it will become a staple for me.


Fab stuff, ain't it? Me and Colonel Tree can't get enough of it.

(Must resist popping a tin...)


----------



## Marlow

It really was lovely, I will definitely buy more of it.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in a straight billiard Coral Select pipe. Beautiful evening here. Sitting outside, slightly cool, enjoying the stars.


----------



## DanR

bluesman.54 said:


> 1792 in a straight billiard Coral Select pipe. Beautiful evening here. Sitting outside, slightly cool, enjoying the stars.


It's a nice night here as well. Just enough breeze to make it very pleasant out. Enjoying some Penzance in the BC Super Jr. Calabash.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Back from a road trip (why do the dads always have to drive? We do just as much in the activity department - swimming, golfing, hiking - the whole car gets to sleep on the LONG way home, while I drive? And THEN you want me to stop off at the market? Yeah...), and about to light up a bowl (or two) of Old Dark Fired in the meerschaum. 

Might just make it all worth it...


----------



## bluesman.54

Red Cake in a bent Willmer Antique Collection #160 and then it's off to bed. Early day tomorrow after a relaxing day running my smoker. Back at it hard and heavy! Enjoy the night!


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> Back from a road trip (why do the dads always have to drive? We do just as much in the activity department - swimming, golfing, hiking - the whole car gets to sleep on the LONG way home, while I drive? And THEN you want me to stop off at the market? Yeah...), and about to light up a bowl (or two) of Old Dark Fired in the meerschaum.
> 
> Might just make it all worth it...


That one sounds interesting, I'm wary of Mac Baren for some not quite certain reason, maybe I just think of extreme aromatics when it comes to them, but reading about it on tobaccoreviews makes me want to try it. Putting it down for the next tobacco purchase.


----------



## indigosmoke

Since JRR Tolkien died 40 years ago today, I figured a bowl of Capstan would be a good way to end the evening. Rest in Peace, Professor.


----------



## Marlow

Just tried Early Morning Pipe for the first time, in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire. I'll reserve judgement for now, do not really know how I feel about it yet.


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> Since JRR Tolkien died 40 years ago today, I figured a bowl of Capstan would be a good way to end the evening. Rest in Peace, Professor.


Sounds like a good time to crack open The Hobbit; I haven't read it quite as many times as the LOTR books...

McClelland No. 27 again for me.


----------



## Marlow

Just tried another one for the first time, Ashton Artisan's Blend, in my Vauen, beautiful tobacco, love at first puff.


----------



## Marlow

Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Dark Kentucky Shag in a Stanwell "1960" Billiard. I love this shag, everytime I buy from a certain tobacconist I buy another pouch of this it seems.


----------



## Marlow

Just finished another bowl of Robert Lewis Tree Mixture, truly wonderful, it just might become my all day tobacco.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Dark Kentucky Shag in a Stanwell "1960" Billiard. I love this shag, everytime I buy from a certain tobacconist I buy another pouch of this it seems.


Now I'm confused. It's either Kendal's Dark, which is a Virginia, or Kendal Kentucky, which is a burley. Or, according to other sources, Kentucky is a Virginia, which is really confusing, but not nearly as confusing as the fact that tobaccoreviews used to list what is now Kendal Kentucky as Kendal's Kentucky. :ask: Right now I'm smoking the penultimate bowl of this McCranie's Red Ribbon, in a nice Legend.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Now I'm confused. It's either Kendal's Dark, which is a Virginia, or Kendal Kentucky, which is a burley. Or, according to other sources, Kentucky is a Virginia, which is really confusing, but not nearly as confusing as the fact that tobaccoreviews used to list what is now Kendal Kentucky as Kendal's Kentucky. :ask: Right now I'm smoking the penultimate bowl of this McCranie's Red Ribbon, in a nice Legend.


I can't post a link because I don't have 30 posts but on the site I buy it from the description says: "This is a full bodied, full strength tobacco made from 100% Dark-Fired Kentucky tobacco which gives it a real characteristic Kentucky flavour."

On the G&H website they have a Kendal Dark and a Kendal Kentucky, I think it is probably the second one I use, but the tobacconist added the "Dark".


----------



## Marlow

This conversation inspired me to have a bowl of the stuff as a goodnight smoke, in a Peterson system 303. Then off to bed.


----------



## DanR

Red Cake in my McCarter Billiard. I didn't get this bowl filled properly (it happens) and consequently I'm having some issues keeping it lit, but it's still lovely despite the extra efforts.


----------



## bluesman.54

Well -- for HH ODF -- flake is the only way to go. I smoked it in an old Caminetto Business pipe with no relights. It has a lot more flavor than the ready rubbed. A lot more! I didn't rub it out nearly as fine as the ready rubbed. This is a great tobaco! Full flavored -- no bite. I am going to order 3 more lbs so I can cellar some. It is as good as 1792 or Davidoff Flake Medallion. It is even up there with my Ennerdale! This is going to go fast as I see myself smoking a lot of this tobacco. Flake is definitely the way to go on this. Get yourself some!





























i





i


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> . . . It is as good as 1792 . . .


I rest my case.

Enjoy, sir!


----------



## bluesman.54

You definitely win this case Counselor! It is a great tobacco to be sure. Thanks again for the tip. I just ordered 3 more lbs from Smoking Pipes. They have 1lb boxes for $43 and change in the tins section.



ProbateGeek said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> Enjoy, sir!


----------



## laloin

puffing on really dried out LNF that I had left in my tin in my bag and forgotten bout. it cooked in the heat we've been having here in Socal lol
Still smoking great in my no nambed bent Dublin


----------



## 4noggins.com_Mike

"Cool Hand Fluke" in a GBD straight. A VA/Perique with 40% perique, but not perique-dominated. I generally go for the darker tobaccos, perique, dark-fired, either American or African. If you're interested do a google search as I can't talk about it here as I don't have 30 posts. At $37/pound it is a great buy.


----------



## steinr1

40% Perique but not Perique dominated. Blimey.

(BTW - US tobacco seems to be practically free.)


----------



## Marlow

steinr1 said:


> 40% Perique but not Perique dominated. Blimey.
> 
> (BTW - US tobacco seems to be practically free.)


Yeah, really, that is one thing I truly am jelous about. It is the worst here in Sweden, one 50g tin of Ashton for example is £22.6. At least you can buy from other EU countries without customs up your behind.

I keep looking at the US prices for tobacco and salivate.


----------



## 4noggins.com_Mike

I know it sounds preposterous, and Mr. Pease had the same reaction. I'd say the perique is as strong as the VAs. The blender John Patton said it took months to find "VAs that would stand up to that much perique." More mysterious, he doesn't like perique. I think he tried to do something different than the VA/Periques on the market. I think he succeeded. 

Yes, Patton blends are sold by 4noggins, but no, this is just my opinion and not salesmanship.


----------



## 4noggins.com_Mike

My sympathies, sir!


----------



## Marlow

I actually recently tried buying a little from 4noggins, hoping customs wont attack me, because I realized it would still be worth it if they did, but I'm hoping they wont. Recently bought a pipe from 4noggins too, but for that I don't have to worry about customs at least.


----------



## steinr1

Marlow said:


> At least you can buy from other EU countries without customs up your behind.


Not in the UK you can't. £11 limit on "goods" by mail before Duty is applied and no personal import by mail of tobacco. Only 250g "Duty Free" limit from outside the EU when entering the UK in person (from EU "reasonable" is the limit; reasonable can be a lot). The Excise Man intercepts many packages...

Tonight (as usual) it's Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe.


----------



## Thirston

steinr1 said:


> Not in the UK you can't. £11 limit on "goods" by mail before Duty is applied and no personal import by mail of tobacco. Only 250g "Duty Free" limit from outside the EU when entering the UK in person (from EU "reasonable" is the limit; reasonable can be a lot). The Excise Man intercepts many packages...


That stinks. I did not know it was that bad. Did not smoke a pipe when over there for several months years ago.

FVF in an old Sav Corallo Apple.


----------



## DanR

4noggins.com_Mike said:


> I know it sounds preposterous, and Mr. Pease had the same reaction. I'd say the perique is as strong as the VAs. The blender John Patton said it took months to find "VAs that would stand up to that much perique." More mysterious, he doesn't like perique. I think he tried to do something different than the VA/Periques on the market. I think he succeeded.
> 
> Yes, Patton blends are sold by 4noggins, but no, this is just my opinion and not salesmanship.


Mike - welcome to the forum. We are glad to have you here. When you get a moment, we'd love a formal introduction in the new piper fish forum (link below). I'm guessing you work for 4noggins based on your user name, but let us know more about you...

New Piper Fish Forum


----------



## steinr1

Thirston said:


> That stinks. I did not know it was that bad. Did not smoke a pipe when over there for several months years ago.
> 
> FVF in an old Sav Corallo Apple.


It's probably best not to look too closely at the US import restrictions on tobacco, particularly by post. They are quite a bit more liberal, but not the free-for-all that does seem to be assumed. They appear to turn a blind eye to "hobby level" amounts, however. In the UK it's a lottery; stuff does get confiscated. Anecdotally, I've heard that maybe one in three is discovered and siezed. I just had a $25 pipe from the US that I risked slipping through without Duty being applied. That might add $35 to the cost. It got through. What a rogue I am.

Not to get political, but there is a upside to the high Duty, close monitoring of that area and overall tax burden. My father had a heart attack and needed bypass surgery several years ago. He was scheduled for surgery within a couple of days. No question of insurance cover. In work, retired, unemployed, it's all the same. "Free at the point of use".


----------



## jco3rd

Some Dunhill Nightcap in a cob for me! Before that, a bowl of 965. In an English mood tonight!


----------



## 4noggins.com_Mike

I've been working a bowl of Black Irish X. To my tastes, the tobacco being ~6 mos. old, the burnt rubber/creosote taste is aged away, but now sometimes it seem cloying. At any rate I love its strength, dark flavor and silky mouth feel.


----------



## Thirston

Some SG Chocolate Flake in an old Sav Corallo fm Marty Pulvers.


----------



## DanR

Thirston said:


> Some SG Chocolate Flake in an old Sav Corallo fm Marty Pulvers.


I really like the craggy finish on that one. :tu Reminds me of the Castello Sea Rock pipes, only natural (whereas most of the Sea Rocks are stained dark). How does she smoke?


----------



## MarkC

I love it; it's a pipe that demands to be smoked!


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of Sam's Flake last night in my Gourd Calabash. I don't love Sam's Flake, but it's ok, I guess.


----------



## Marlow

Finishing the day off with a nice bowl of G&H Brown Twist Sliced in a Stanwell before going to bed.


----------



## Andrewdk

After a few hours of study a good cup of coffee and a cob of 5B, then it's time for a few beers and a movie. Have a good TGIF chaps.


----------



## freestoke

Andrewdk said:


> After a few hours of study a good cup of coffee and a cob of 5B, then it's time for a few beers and a movie. Have a good TGIF chaps.


Hi, Andrew! Being out of Ennerdale at the moment, I'm lookin' at that Cannon Plug. ainkiller:


----------



## bluesman.54

Out of Ennerdale? May it not be!! This is something that should never happen to anyone. I am certain it is against the Geneva Convention! I think you have a case here....



freestoke said:


> Hi, Andrew! Being out of Ennerdale at the moment, I'm lookin' at that Cannon Plug. ainkiller:


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Out of Ennerdale? May it not be!! This is something that should never happen to anyone. I am certain it is against the Geneva Convention! I think you have a case here....


Well, it is, but don't call the UN yet. I just noticed that I have one lonely tin remaining. ainkiller: Very comforting. :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I believe the Geneva Convention specifically prohibits Ennerdale...


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> I believe the Geneva Convention specifically prohibits Ennerdale...


Just because it smells like chemical weaponry doesn't mean that it IS chemical weaponry.


----------



## Andrewdk

freestoke said:


> Hi, Andrew! Being out of Ennerdale at the moment, I'm lookin' at that Cannon Plug. ainkiller:


Beware of the dark side Jim. I have a tin of Ennerdale, haven't tried it yet, may need to pop it soon and satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## Marlow

Trying GLP Jackknife RR in a MM cob, looking at a big, dark orange half moon. Very nice mellow tobacco.


----------



## bluesman.54

Didn't you mean to day -- Jim, walk towards the light....I have a tin of Ennerdale, haven't tried it yet, may need to pop it soon and satisfy my curiousity.



Andrewdk said:


> Beware of the dark side Jim. I have a tin of Ennerdale, haven't tried it yet, may need to pop it soon and satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Didn't you mean to day -- Jim, walk towards the light....I have a tin of Ennerdale, haven't tried it yet, may need to pop it soon and satisfy my curiousity.


:biglaugh: The Ennerdale and Cannon Plug still lurk in the dark, but right now it's a nickle-size coin of Sweet Rum Twist with some PA for the burn.


----------



## DanR

Popped another tin of Wessex Campaign Dark Flake. I really love this sweet, gooey tobacco. I almost took a bite out if it! No need to ration it out anymore either, as I was able to score 10 tins at SP today before it sold out! :tu


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of a mix called "Rally" from a local tobacco shop here in Chicago in a slightly bent Willmer. It has a full flavor and isn't an aro. English style actyallly. Pretty good. Waiting for morning to enjoy a bowl of Penzance I scored at a local tobacco shop here. I bought his last two bags. He said I just happen to walk in at the right time as they only get it about once a year -- though they order it with every order they place with the distributor. Tomorrow we visit some more tobacco shops. Maybe I'll score some Stonehaven -- finally! I am really enjoying visiting true tobacco stored here in Chicago. I return to Iowa Monday.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Popped another tin of Wessex Campaign Dark Flake. I really love this sweet, gooey tobacco. I almost took a bite out if it! No need to ration it out anymore either, as I was able to score 10 tins at SP today before it sold out! :tu


That _is_ good stuff; the only reason I didn't buy more of it is that it seemed pretty close to the Astley's No. 44 I already had.

Taking the ol' Veermaster out for a sail tonight...


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I believe the Geneva Convention specifically prohibits Ennerdale...


Hmmmm... I'd leave the international law alone and simply go with the Tort of Nuisance. Rylands v. Fletcher 1868 applies, I believe. There seems to have been the escape of a Noxious Thing in the unnatural use of land. Expect damages or an injunction.


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Hmmmm... I'd leave the international law alone and simply go with the Tort of Nuisance. Rylands v. Fletcher 1868 applies, I believe. There seems to have been the escape of a Noxious Thing in the unnatural use of land. Expect damages or an injunction.


The simplest procedure would to get an ASBO and every time they light up the noxious weed, go back for another one until they confiscate all Ennerdale. WHOA, I shouldn't give those Jessies any more ideas.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ahem....There are those of us who think Ennerdale is up there with Penzance, HH ODF, 1792, LNF, Bullseye, etc. Perhaps you should revisit this fine tobacco and come to the light.....



Nachman said:


> The simplest procedure would to get an ASBO and every time they light up the noxious weed, go back for another one until they confiscate all Ennerdale. WHOA, I shouldn't give those Jessies any more ideas.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> The simplest procedure would to get an ASBO and every time they light up the noxious weed, go back for another one until they confiscate all Ennerdale.


Et tu, Nachman!? What next, Happy Bogie and 1792!!?? :shock: Wouldn't the just cause of proper smoking be better served with an embargo of Altadis? And I had to look up "asbo". Not surprising that someone who disapproves of *Ennerdale * would know about such things. oke:


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Ahem....There are those of us who think Ennerdale is up there with Penzance, HH ODF, 1792, LNF, Bullseye, etc. Perhaps you should revisit this fine tobacco and come to the light.....


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Nachman

Just stirring the pot, gentlemen.


----------



## bluesman.54

Well then -- may I mention -- what a marvelous job you did! Actually we knew that -- Puffers Gone Wild!



Nachman said:


> Just stirring the pot, gentlemen.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Just stirring the pot, gentlemen.


And again I demur. I do not advise stirring tobacco in the pot -- or the billiard or the apple or the Zulu, for that matter. Just use the tamper and smoke it down or dump it.


----------



## Desertlifter

I would like to note at this juncture that should there be a general campaign for the seizure of Ennerdale, my services are available. I am ever glad to take in unwanted orphan Lakelands and assist in their uptake.

Sincerely,
Brian Williams
Lifetime president, dictator, and prophet
Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Pacific Northwest Chapter


----------



## Marlow

I have to say, having tried HH Old Dark Fired now, I'm completely sold, it was wonderful, and with the roll and stuff method it burned beautifully as well.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> I would like to note at this juncture that should there be a general campaign for the seizure of Ennerdale, my services are available. I am ever glad to take in unwanted orphan Lakelands and assist in their uptake.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brian Williams
> Lifetime president, dictator, and prophet
> Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Pacific Northwest Chapter


We also have an east coast branch,, for those looking to save on shipping. Send these unfortunates to the Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Northeast Chapter, attn. Freestoke, where they will receive loving attention.


----------



## splattttttt

Desertlifter said:


> I would like to note at this juncture that should there be a general campaign for the seizure of Ennerdale, my services are available. I am ever glad to take in unwanted orphan Lakelands and assist in their uptake.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brian Williams
> Lifetime president, dictator, and prophet
> Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Pacific Northwest Chapter


i decided to just set what little I have left of this awful tobacco into flames


----------



## bluesman.54

Desertlifter said:


> I would like to note at this juncture that should there be a general campaign for the seizure of Ennerdale, my services are available. I am ever glad to take in unwanted orphan Lakelands and assist in their uptake.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brian Williams
> Lifetime president, dictator, and prophet
> Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Pacific Northwest Chapter


Further: We also have an Midwest branch,, for those looking to save on shipping. Send these unfortunates to the Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Midwest Chapter, attn. bluesman.54, where they will receive loving attention.


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> I have to say, having tried HH Old Dark Fired now, I'm completely sold, it was wonderful, and with the roll and stuff method it burned beautifully as well.


I concur. It is a great tobacco -- one that one can smoke all day and not grow tired of it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Desertlifter said:


> I would like to note at this juncture that should there be a general campaign for the seizure of Ennerdale, my services are available. I am ever glad to take in unwanted orphan Lakelands and assist in their uptake.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brian Williams
> Lifetime president, dictator, and prophet
> Lakeland Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Pacific Northwest Chapter


Furhter still: We also have an Midwest branch,, for those looking to save on shipping. Send these unfortunates to the Ennerdale Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Midwest Chapter, attn. bluesman.54, where they will receive loving attention.


----------



## Er999

:biggrin: (why not...). :madgrin:
We also have an Southern branch, for those looking to save on shipping. Send these unfortunates to the Lakeland/Ennerdale Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Southern Chapter, attn. er999 where they will receive loving attention. 
(And by "we" I really mean "me") (in addition I'm just jumping onto the "lets have fun and try to get some unwanted tobacco" bandwagon.). :madgrin:


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster. For some reason, I had come to believe that this probably wasn't as good as I remembered it. I've had that happen with tobaccos I haven't smoked in a while, but thinking this would be one of them is probably one of the seven warning signs of dementia.


----------



## steinr1

Er999 said:


> :biggrin: (why not...). :madgrin:
> We also have an Southern branch, for those looking to save on shipping. Send these unfortunates to the Lakeland/Ennerdale Pipe Tobacco Rescue Society, Southern Chapter, attn. er999 where they will receive loving attention.
> (And by "we" I really mean "me") (in addition I'm just jumping onto the "lets have fun and try to get some unwanted tobacco" bandwagon.). :madgrin:


Sadly, all your Colonial squabbling over possession is for nought; the Embargo will be effected at source.

I believe you are all already experiencing this with Esoterica Stonehaven.

Muhaha!


----------



## Andrewdk

Jamesons neat and a bowl of nightcap, fast becoming a favourite.


----------



## bluesman.54

steinr1 said:


> Sadly, all your Colonial squabbling over possession is for nought; the Embargo will be effected at source.
> 
> I believe you are all already experiencing this with Esoterica Stonehaven.
> 
> Muhaha!


Time will tell on this one. My brother is taking me on a tour of tobacco stores in Chicago and we were at a place yesterday that said he had four 8oz bags of Stonehaven at his second location in Southern Illinois. Since I am going back to Iowa tomorrow, I paid for it and he said he is shipping it to me in Iowa. Not that I don't trust him -- but I'll believe it when I see it. I did score a total of 5 8oz bags of Penznace that I do have in my possession on this trip. So I may have broken through the Embargo of which you speak.


----------



## trenschler

bluesman.54 said:


> Time will tell on this one. My brother is taking me on a tour of tobacco stores in Chicago and we were at a place yesterday that said he had four 8oz bags of Stonehaven at his second location in Southern Illinois. Since I am going back to Iowa tomorrow, I paid for it and he said he is shipping it to me in Iowa. Not that I don't trust him -- but I'll believe it when I see it. I did score a total of 5 8oz bags of Penznace that I do have in my possession on this trip. So I may have broken through the Embargo of which you speak.


4 bags of Stonehaven and 5 bags of Penzance - I think you bought the entire year's produciton there.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Firedance Flake in my Bing's Favorite...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Great seeing some new faces and new baccys! Gee, Tobias is even smoking BLB!

Thanks to all whom have been nagging  me. Hopefully I'll stay in my saddle this time. Trying to make sense of my notes to self...



steinr1 said:


> Sadly, all your Colonial squabbling over possession is for nought; the Embargo will be effected at source.
> 
> I believe you are all already experiencing this with Esoterica Stonehaven.
> 
> Muhaha!


Some people are still fighting that civil war...


----------



## A Scot in Argentina

Mac Baren 7 Seas Regular....very nice it is too.


----------



## Er999

Yay techette's back! :cheer2:


----------



## bluesman.54

It is wonderful to see you posting again. You were greatly missed. I hope all is well with you. And yeah, some people are still fighting the War of Northern Aggression.......



TTecheTTe said:


> Great seeing some new faces and new baccys! Gee, Tobias is even smoking BLB!
> 
> Thanks to all whom have been nagging  me. Hopefully I'll stay in my saddle this time. Trying to make sense of my notes to self...
> 
> Some people are still fighting that civil war...


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of "Paper Plate Special" in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business Excellence Extra. Very enjoyable!


----------



## DanR

Er999 said:


> Yay techette's back! :cheer2:


My sentiments exactly! Welcome back, Mari.

Had some Grey Havens earlier, but now I'm enjoying a bowl of Campaign Dark Flake in my McCarter Billiard, watching (listening) to the soft rain fall.


----------



## splattttttt

DanR said:


> Had some Grey Havens earlier, but now I'm enjoying a bowl of Campaign Dark Flake in my McCarter Billiard, watching (listening) to the soft rain fall.


sounds awesome. No pun here.
Hi Mari :wave:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ahh, shucks, y'all are just the best :hug: and make it impossible for someone to quietly slip in! AK tonight in the CG.


----------



## MarkC

Hey, we used to have a member that spelled their name exactly the same as you!


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Ahh, shucks, y'all are just the best :hug: and *make it impossible for someone to quietly slip in!* AK tonight in the CG.


Ooooh, errrr!

'Tis my duty. Sigh...


----------



## Marlow

Five Brothers in my Radice Rind, heard it was a good baccy to break in pipes with. My favourite tea Lapsang Souchong on the side


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> It is wonderful to see you posting again. You were greatly missed. I hope all is well with you. And yeah, some people are still fighting the *War of Northern Aggression*.......


The one where Yorkshiremen attempted to take over London by confusing everyone with sayings like "Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs" thus removing their will to live? They were easily captured in traps baited with Black Pudding and sent packing.


----------



## Nachman

TTecheTTe said:


> Great seeing some new faces and new baccys! Gee, Tobias is even smoking BLB!
> 
> Thanks to all whom have been nagging  me. Hopefully I'll stay in my saddle this time. Trying to make sense of my notes to self...
> 
> Some people are still fighting that civil war...


Actually, it would be the American Revolution. [email protected]*** colonists are getting above themselves.


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> The one where Yorkshiremen attempted to take over London by confusing everyone with sayings like "Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs" thus removing their will to live? They were easily captured in traps baited with Black Pudding and sent packing.


I'm confused. How would you say, "Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs."? I'll be hornswaggled?


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> I'm confused. How would you say, "Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs."? I'll be hornswaggled?


I'm pretty sure it is something like "Water hole travel the washboard stinky"


----------



## jmac1981

some dunhil nightcap in the kaywoodie


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I'm confused. How would you say, "Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs."? I'll be hornswaggled?


A mysterious phrase, what with no context. I'm turning to some PA, hoping for codger wisdom while I ponder this. p Several possibilities present themselves: A. Embarrassment, so you have to start over/go to the back of the bus/go to your room. B. Nature calls and the stairs in question lead into the south forty. You have to pay the water bill, check the head. C. You're coming home drunk and know you're wife won't let you in the house.


----------



## Nachman

It expresses surprise as in "Well, I'll be [email protected]**d.", but I think it is said all over England, not just Yorkshire. I could be wrong.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> It expresses surprise as in "Well, I'll be [email protected]**d.", but I think it is said all over England, not just Yorkshire. I could be wrong.


"I'll go to the foot of our stairs" == "I am mildly surprised".

"I'll go to the bottom of our garden" == "I am quite taken aback".

Theirs is a subtle language.


----------



## BrSpiritus

In honor of getting my grandfather's Peterson Kildare fixed up (oxidized stem), I decided to dedicate it to English blends and had a session with some Skiff Mixture along with a tulip glass of Rodenbach a Flanders Red Ale. I love a night that gives me a smile and this is just such a night...


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Thinking about having some of Sam Gawith's Best Brown Flake

... in a cob, of course


----------



## Troutman22

Finished up some Marlin Flake - I have a tin in the cellar and I think I will let it age. I felt that what I was smoking needed to mellow a bit.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Just had a bowl of Macbarren Navy flake. A very strange smelling tobacco, but not too bad at all.


----------



## Marlow

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Just had a bowl of Macbarren Navy flake. A very strange smelling tobacco, but not too bad at all.


Do I remember correctly that it smells like honey?

Bowl before bed, Black Frigate in Vauen Vesuv, really liked it.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Marlow said:


> Do I remember correctly that it smells like honey?
> 
> Bowl before bed, Black Frigate in Vauen Vesuv, really liked it.


lol, NO. It has an almost black liquorish smell, Reminds me of Germain's plum cake. Or I guess you could call it a strong fig smell, at least to me it smells far from honey


----------



## freestoke

Gandalf The Gray said:


> lol, NO. It has an almost black liquorish smell, Reminds me of Germain's plum cake. Or I guess you could call it a strong fig smell, at least to me it smells far from honey


Been smoking the last of my 5 year old stuff, trying to reduce the container count. Having some now, as a matter of fact, my antepenultimate bowl. As for the honey, yes it has honey in it. From tobakrevs:

Contents: 
Burley
Cavendish
Virginia
Flavoring: 
Alcohol / Liquor
Rum
*Honey*
Other / Misc


----------



## BrSpiritus

Gandalf The Gray said:


> lol, NO. It has an almost black liquorish smell, Reminds me of Germain's plum cake. Or I guess you could call it a strong fig smell, at least to me it smells far from honey


Ah plumcake, I haven't tried that one in years. Finishing off the evening with a bowl of Frogmorton Cellar in a Savinelli Trevi Billiard...


----------



## bluesman.54

Spending a plesant evening with a bowl of Penzance in a slightly bent Willmer Special 5015. A great way to enjoy football on a rainy cool night here in Iowa. I will apologize in advance to Mari for the weather report.....


----------



## teedles915

Tambo in a straight billiard. Almost forgot how much kick this stuff has.:beerchug:


----------



## commonsenseman

50% Five Brothers/50% Tambo

I think there may be a little bit of nicotine in this.


----------



## commonsenseman

teedles915 said:


> Tambo in a straight billiard. Almost forgot how much kick this stuff has.:beerchug:


Great minds think alike!


----------



## steinr1

Skiff Mixture in a small Kiko 1/8 Bent Meerschaum Bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonehaven in a full bent Chacom Salsa before dinner. Life is Good! Now back to writing until the meal is finished being prepared....


----------



## bhampiperton

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Nording 106 Rusticated.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I am starting off my pipes a little earlier than usual for me. I have been going thru a weird time in that I have been craving and smoking almost exclusively SG FVF, and it got to the point that I was ignoring all of my other tobacco blends.mg: I decided to increase my stock of SG FVF and began using smaller pipes and at the very least smoking some of my other blends first before thinking about SG FVF and I seem to have begun enjoying some of my other tobaccos.:wave: From reading the blogs in this forum I have noted that MarkC would go thru a period where he would smoke one blend for a while but not like what is happening to me. I don't have this problem with my cigars; I still enjoy a wide variety of selections depending on my mood. This evening I am starting off with a new blend that I recently purchased Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fried in a smaller Rossi Freehand and it is quite good; I especially enjoy how flavorful this tobacco is when you get to the bottom of the bowl.p I am topping off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and looking forward to my next bowl what ever that my be!:drinking:


----------



## splattttttt

sounds like a clever and well organized approach to me. :decision:


----------



## ProbateGeek

splattttttt said:


> sounds like a clever and well organized approach to me. :decision:


And Old Dark Fired is certainly a very good choice.


----------



## Nachman

Coffee-Cup said:


> I am starting off my pipes a little earlier than usual for me. I have been going thru a weird time in that I have been craving and smoking almost exclusively SG FVF, and it got to the point that I was ignoring all of my other tobacco blends.mg: I decided to increase my stock of SG FVF and began using smaller pipes and at the very least smoking some of my other blends first before thinking about SG FVF and I seem to have begun enjoying some of my other tobaccos.:wave: From reading the blogs in this forum I have noted that MarkC would go thru a period where he would smoke one blend for a while but not like what is happening to me. I don't have this problem with my cigars; I still enjoy a wide variety of selections depending on my mood. This evening I am starting off with a new blend that I recently purchased Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fried in a smaller Rossi Freehand and it is quite good; I especially enjoy how flavorful this tobacco is when you get to the bottom of the bowl.p I am topping off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and looking forward to my next bowl what ever that my be!:drinking:


When you start smoking one blend exclusively, you are evolving into a codger. The evolution is complete when you smoke that one blend over and over in the same old ratty pipe.


----------



## MarkC

Coffee-Cup said:


> I am starting off my pipes a little earlier than usual for me. I have been going thru a weird time in that I have been craving and smoking almost exclusively SG FVF, and it got to the point that I was ignoring all of my other tobacco blends.mg: I decided to increase my stock of SG FVF and began using smaller pipes and at the very least smoking some of my other blends first before thinking about SG FVF and I seem to have begun enjoying some of my other tobaccos.:wave: From reading the blogs in this forum I have noted that MarkC would go thru a period where he would smoke one blend for a while but not like what is happening to me. I don't have this problem with my cigars; I still enjoy a wide variety of selections depending on my mood.


Yeah, I tend to pop a tin and stick to that tin for days on end, but I haven't reached the point where it's the same blend in each tin. There are several tobaccos in my cellar, though, that I tried, bought more because I liked it, and still haven't smoked again. As examples, there's McClelland's Matured Virginia No. 24 and GLP's Ashbury. I tried both three years ago, bought more, and haven't touched them since. I don't have the slightest idea what they taste like; I think Ashbury was like a normal Pease Balkan with the Virginia ratio cranked way up, and I know the No. 24 is the one with drama leaf, but I can't remember what they actually taste like. I wonder if I still like them?


----------



## steinr1

Skiff Mixture in a small Kiko 1/8 Bent Meerschaum Bulldog. 

Nearly the end of this tin and I'm hoping that this is the last of my "Random English Mixtures" so I can get back to smoking the only one worth smoking, Robert Lewis Tree Mixture.


----------



## bluesman.54

HH Old Dried Fired Flake in a bent Ropp smooth briar #2473 .3. It looks more like a traditional pipe than many of the Ropps I have seen. It is a really great smoking pipe. I am wondering if it iis a new line for them in the last 10 years or so. Anyone know?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Dang-it Nick!:ranger: I had begun using the same old ratty pipe for my SG FVF. I sure don't want MarkC and Commonsenseman to think of me as an old codger!:der:


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> When you start smoking one blend exclusively, you are evolving into a codger. The evolution is complete when you smoke that one blend over and over in the same old ratty pipe.


Oh crap... I'm becoming a codger!

Oh well, might as well embrace the inevitable. Wessex Brigade Campaign flake.


----------



## Nachman

bluesman.54 said:


> HH Old Dried Fired Flake in a bent Ropp smooth briar #2473 .3. It looks more like a traditional pipe than many of the Ropps I have seen. It is a really great smoking pipe. I am wondering if it iis a new line for them in the last 10 years or so. Anyone know?


Any new Ropp you buy now is a new line by the reconstituted Ropp company. The original Ropp factory closed in the twenties if I recall correctly.


----------



## laloin

a bowl of 2 year aged LNF in my no named bent Dublin. A very yummy smoke. Age has done LNF well. the brighter, sharp notes have been replaced with deeper notes, much sweeter then I know new LNF can be.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Any new Ropp you buy now is a new line by the reconstituted Ropp company. The original Ropp factory closed in the twenties if I recall correctly.


Closed late 1991. A few employees were left to mind the property and it does appear that a few pipes emerged over the next few years.

The "original" factory closed in 1897, I think, and they dropped the "Bussang" of their name on the new products although some of their cherrywoods retained that for about a decade. They moved fully into their "new" factory in Baume-les-Dames (a bit away from the usual St. Claude pipe-making centre) by the very early 1920s.

I understand that the new Ropps are made from a batch of old "found" Chacom (??) stock. Refinished and badges as Ropp. It isn't clear if there is an intention to continue production after these supplies are exhausted.

Thanks to Nick for drawing my attention to the new stocks. I'm very tempted by the long-shanked Canadians if they are still available. I certainly missed he first lot of those.


----------



## BrSpiritus

steinr1 said:


> Skiff Mixture in a small Kiko 1/8 Bent Meerschaum Bulldog.
> 
> Nearly the end of this tin and I'm hoping that this is the last of my "Random English Mixtures" so I can get back to smoking the only one worth smoking, Robert Lewis Tree Mixture.


Skiff is one of my favorites right now but I'm going to have to try the RL Tree Mix, you speak so highly of it...


----------



## steinr1

BrSpiritus said:


> Skiff is one of my favorites right now but I'm going to have to try the RL Tree Mix, you speak so highly of it...


It's up for October TOTM...


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> ...in a bent Ropp smooth briar #2473 .3. It looks more like a traditional pipe than many of the Ropps I have seen.


Ropp produced a lot of the more traditional shapes in briar, although they are probably best known for the rustic cherrywoods. The great majority of my collection are these traditional briars. Your model number, if that's what it is, looks like an older one (although if the ".3." forms part of it, it's later...) from the '40s or maybe a bit later, but there isn't much to go on. Any other markings?

If only you could post a picture, Michael...


----------



## BrSpiritus

steinr1 said:


> It's up for October TOTM...


Yes I saw that, I suggested Frogmorton's Cellar since I have some already but I might have to vote for the Tree Mix. Speaking of which I see Hamborger Veermaster was the Sept TOM but no one ever did a review of it... curious.


----------



## bluesman.54

Nachman said:


> Any new Ropp you buy now is a new line by the reconstituted Ropp company. The original Ropp factory closed in the twenties if I recall correctly.


Thank you. I was wondering about this. They sure do smoke nice -- though they look more like traditional briar pipes, they are of good quality. HH ODF Flake in a straight Ropp Ariege 2430.1. A beautful way to spend the afternoon after work watching football!


----------



## bluesman.54

steinr1 said:


> Ropp produced a lot of the more traditional shapes in briar, although they are probably best known for the rustic cherrywoods. The great majority of my collection are these traditional briars. Your model number, if that's what it is, looks like an older one (although if the ".3." forms part of it, it's later...) from the '40s or maybe a bit later, but there isn't much to go on. Any other markings?
> 
> If only you could post a picture, Michael...


Yes, I do need to get a camera. And yes, the ".3" forms a part of it. It smokes beautifully. It is becoming one of my favorite pipes. Thank you for your repsonse. I appreciate the information. The only other markings are thr Ropp name with a circle around it. Below that it is stamped New Bellecour.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> Yes, I do need to get a camera. And yes, the ".3" forms a part of it. It smokes beautifully. It is becoming one of my favorite pipes. Thank you for your repsonse. I appreciate the information. The only other markings are thr Ropp name with a circle around it. Below that it is stamped New Bellecour.


I think this is a bit later; I've seen one marked "New Bellecour", but don't have one. The one I saw was from the 1980s by the look of the stem logo. There is a similar "New" marque = "New Style". Those date back to the '40s and '50s. Your number seems more in those sort of series. There is little information on Ropp considering their popularity in France and the length of time the factory existed. I've got full catalogues from about 1900-1915 but not much for the later production.


----------



## freestoke

I created a multilayer musketball, using a wad of Sweet Rum Twist with successive layers of Prince Albert to reach the proper caliber for the Legend. Nice and potent with a good burn, as I work on another Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## bluesman.54

steinr1 said:


> I think this is a bit later; I've seen one marked "New Bellecour", but don't have one. The one I saw was from the 1980s by the look of the stem logo. There is a similar "New" marque = "New Style". Those date back to the '40s and '50s. Your number seems more in those sort of series. There is little information on Ropp considering their popularity in France and the length of time the factory existed. I've got full catalogues from about 1900-1915 but not much for the later production.


Thank you Robert for sharing this information. I wouldn'r be surprised if it was from the 80's as I bought it unsmoked. It has broken in nicely and is a grand pipe to smoke.

I also purchased a straight, smooth briar Ropp (with a circle around the name) Ariege # 2430.1. I also bought it unsmoked. It ha s beautiful think band almost like Mother of Pearl on the lower part of the stem just on top of the tenon. It has a silver metal piece inbedded into the stem that says Ropp. The pipe has a very high gloss (as opposed to the other one which is a smooth briar with a dull finish) and nice thick walls for the bowl. Whenever it was made it was a great smoker. I have been smoking Stonehaven in these two pipes and enjoying them both immensely. Thanks again for the information you shared. I appreciate it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I don't usually log in the evenings, but I had to tonight.

I cracked open a tin of GLP Union Square. This is the first time I've tried it, and, Boy, this stuff is good.

My favorite tobacco's are Virginia's. Especially the lighter, sweeter, VA's like Homborger Veermaster. Union Square isn't especially light, it's has a fuller flavor than most straight VA's. 

Susposedly, Union Square isn't cased, or topped. If so, I'm impressed. The only other "straight Tobacco" I've tried is Tambo, and while I enjoy it's potency, I tend to mix it with things that taste better. Union Square tastes wonderful, it's strong enough, and it's awfully smooth. I caught myself inhaling a puff or two on the porch. Smooth, and tasty. Not gonna let myself slip up like that again, but it was a sweet nic buzz.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a bent Brebbia #830 . It is prefect for a cool clear evening here in Iowa. I live in a small town with no streetlights and the stars are awesome tinight. So far, I have seen two shooting stars. Life is Good!


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> I don't usually log in the evenings, but I had to tonight.
> 
> I cracked open a tin of GLP Union Square. This is the first time I've tried it, and, Boy, this stuff is good.
> 
> My favorite tobacco's are Virginia's. Especially the lighter, sweeter, VA's like Homborger Veermaster. Union Square isn't especially light, it's has a fuller flavor than most straight VA's.
> 
> Susposedly, Union Square isn't cased, or topped. If so, I'm impressed. The only other "straight Tobacco" I've tried is Tambo, and while I enjoy it's potency, I tend to mix it with things that taste better. Union Square tastes wonderful, it's strong enough, and it's awfully smooth. I caught myself inhaling a puff or two on the porch. Smooth, and tasty. Not gonna let myself slip up like that again, but it was a sweet nic buzz.


This is on my "need to revisit" blends list. I didn't care for it overmuch when I started piping, but I didn't enjoy VAs as much as I do now back then.


----------



## bluesman.54

El wedo del milagro said:


> I don't usually log in the evenings, but I had to tonight.
> 
> I cracked open a tin of GLP Union Square. This is the first time I've tried it, and, Boy, this stuff is good.
> 
> My favorite tobacco's are Virginia's. Especially the lighter, sweeter, VA's like Homborger Veermaster. Union Square isn't especially light, it's has a fuller flavor than most straight VA's.
> 
> Susposedly, Union Square isn't cased, or topped. If so, I'm impressed. The only other "straight Tobacco" I've tried is Tambo, and while I enjoy it's potency, I tend to mix it with things that taste better. Union Square tastes wonderful, it's strong enough, and it's awfully smooth. I caught myself inhaling a puff or two on the porch. Smooth, and tasty. Not gonna let myself slip up like that again, but it was a sweet nic buzz.


Thank you for sharing this. I am going to have to check it out in the near future.


----------



## MarkC

The only reason I don't smoke Union Square more often than I do is that I'm trying to let my stash age a bit. It is definitely good stuff, although I too wasn't that impressed at first exposure.


----------



## Troutman22

The new Capstan Blue Flake for me tonight. I actually like it more than the stuff I had from across the pond but it isn't going to make my cellar. Poor, poor Macbaren.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I don't usually log in the evenings, but I had to tonight.
> 
> I cracked open a tin of GLP Union Square. This is the first time I've tried it, and, Boy, this stuff is good.
> 
> My favorite tobacco's are Virginia's. Especially the lighter, sweeter, VA's like Homborger Veermaster. Union Square isn't especially light, it's has a fuller flavor than most straight VA's.
> 
> Susposedly, Union Square isn't cased, or topped. If so, I'm impressed. The only other "straight Tobacco" I've tried is Tambo, and while I enjoy it's potency, I tend to mix it with things that taste better. Union Square tastes wonderful, it's strong enough, and it's awfully smooth. I caught myself inhaling a puff or two on the porch. Smooth, and tasty. Not gonna let myself slip up like that again, but it was a sweet nic buzz.





Desertlifter said:


> This is on my "need to revisit" blends list. I didn't care for it overmuch when I started piping, but I didn't enjoy VAs as much as I do now back then.





bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I am going to have to check it out in the near future.





MarkC said:


> The only reason I don't smoke Union Square more often than I do is that I'm trying to let my stash age a bit. It is definitely good stuff, although I too wasn't that impressed at first exposure.


I'll be sitting on the wrong side of the pond being mildly jealous. The fact that it is a truly "straight" tobacco and a straight VA at that is interesting. My only consolation is that Germain's blends are freely available here.


----------



## MarkC

I've thought about this often, and I've come to the conclusion that, with GLP, C&D and McClelland, your consolation is very thin indeed. If I had to give up imported tobacco, I'd be upset, but if I had to give up U.S. tobacco, I'd probably sell my pipes.

(_That_ ought to get some negative reaction... )


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I've thought about this often, and I've come to the conclusion that, with GLP, C&D and McClelland, your consolation is very thin indeed. If I had to give up imported tobacco, I'd be upset, but if I had to give up U.S. tobacco, I'd probably sell my pipes.
> 
> (_That_ ought to get some negative reaction... )


Skandinavian Tobacco Group or Altadis will own them all eventually. Then what? :lol:


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> I've thought about this often, and I've come to the conclusion that, with GLP, C&D and McClelland, your consolation is very thin indeed. If I had to give up imported tobacco, I'd be upset, but if I had to give up U.S. tobacco, I'd probably sell my pipes.
> 
> (_That_ ought to get some negative reaction... )


Quality, not quantity...


----------



## BrSpiritus

freestoke said:


> Skandinavian Tobacco Group or Altadis will own them all eventually. Then what? :lol:


Then an entirely new pantheon of Tobacco Gods will be created like the original capstan and three nuns, erinmore when it was made by Murray's, original dunhill etc. Then we will all sit around cursing the demise of such good tobacco and ruminating on how the original union square had a wisp of elderberries to it or how the new McClelland now smells like Sams choice ketchup when it used to smell like hunts, etc, usw, ad nauseum...


----------



## jco3rd

BrSpiritus said:


> Then an entirely new pantheon of Tobacco Gods will be created like the original capstan and three nuns, erinmore when it was made by Murray's, original dunhill etc. Then we will all sit around cursing the demise of such good tobacco and ruminating on how the original union square had a wisp of elderberries to it or how the new McClelland now smells like Sams choice ketchup when it used to smell like hunts, etc, usw, ad nauseum...


Yep.

Should that terrible day ever come, I'd like to think that new blenders would pop up in their stead. I guess it also depends on whether or not pipe smoking goes the way of the dodo, or continues to gain (or re-gain) in popularity. Not unlike how craft beer is now encroaching on the market share of the giants that have been gobbling up everything.


----------



## steinr1

Or the new tobaccos might be better than those available now.

There's a general feeling that things "were better in the old days". Despite the reality of a higher standard of living, life expectancy, and personal safety, we yearn for the days of smallpox, polio, tuberculosis, high rates of crime, road death, rape, and murder. I smoked some god-awful tobaccos in the good old days before I settled on a few that I liked. I can't remember smoking any tobacco in recent years that I would call really "bad". Some I don't like, but poor quality they are not. The general demise of smoking, pipe smoking in particular, weeded out most of the bad pipe tobaccos and a few fine ones. It's really not the fault of those big, evil corporations. In fact, it's those same monsters that kept tobaccos available at all with the economies of scale that allowed them to survive in the shrinking market.

*These* are the good old days.


----------



## BrSpiritus

jco3rd said:


> Yep.
> 
> Should that terrible day ever come, I'd like to think that new blenders would pop up in their stead. I guess it also depends on whether or not pipe smoking goes the way of the dodo, or continues to gain (or re-gain) in popularity. Not unlike how craft beer is now encroaching on the market share of the giants that have been gobbling up everything.


And this is exactly why I don't lament the passing of older blends, our hobby is ever evolving and there's always something new to discover. Sure I bemoan the demise of Edgeworth as much as anyone but if it was available would I become an old codger and smoke nothing else? If I did that would I not be denying myself the pleasure of discovering something else that is better perhaps? Tonights smoke will be the last of my Manhattan Afternoon from a tin dated 12/09/10.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a straight rusitcated Brebbia #861 before dinner. A delightful way to relax prior to eating.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Deep Hollow in a new cob that is robbing me of most of the flavor.

I WILL beat this thing!


----------



## Marlow

Just tried a bowl of Dan Tobacco Skipper's Flake before going to bed, in a Vauen Vesuv, liked it a lot. The picture on the tin made me buy it. :smile:


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business pipe. A nice way to relax after a fine dinner!


----------



## freestoke

Had two bowlfuls of Latakia Flake taking up an entire 8oz jar, so I've decided to decrement the container count tonight. Good stuff, Latakia Flake! I can't remember offhand who sent me this, but thanks! p


----------



## DanR

El wedo del milagro said:


> I don't usually log in the evenings, but I had to tonight.
> 
> I cracked open a tin of GLP Union Square. This is the first time I've tried it, and, Boy, this stuff is good.
> 
> My favorite tobacco's are Virginia's. Especially the lighter, sweeter, VA's like Homborger Veermaster. Union Square isn't especially light, it's has a fuller flavor than most straight VA's.
> 
> *Susposedly, Union Square isn't cased, or topped. If so, I'm impressed. * The only other "straight Tobacco" I've tried is Tambo, and while I enjoy it's potency, I tend to mix it with things that taste better. Union Square tastes wonderful, it's strong enough, and it's awfully smooth. I caught myself inhaling a puff or two on the porch. Smooth, and tasty. Not gonna let myself slip up like that again, but it was a sweet nic buzz.


Well, if you believe what Greg Pease writes on his website, then it is pure Virginia tobacco...

_Union Square is the first 100% virginia in the range. It's a blended sliced cake of straight high-grade flue cured VA leaf, from beautiful, sweet brights to deep, earthy reds, and it's really lovely stuff. The tobaccos are not sugared, sauced, flavoured or topped like many of the European flakes. This is a pure virginia experience._

I happened to have one pipeful left in my mason jar, so tonight that's what I'm enjoying too.


----------



## Thirston

U Square-Looks like I'll be opening my dusty first tin of this soon. Sounds good. 

Doing the opposite tonight with some CD Pirate Kake (great alternative to Nightcap) in a Savinelli Joker 504 bulldog and some rum.


----------



## freestoke

A smidgeon of Latakia Flake in with the last of the Mac Baren Navy Flake to finish off the evening. A briar, the 4Dot, for a change. Been smoking mostly cobs all day.


----------



## jco3rd

2009 McClelland Xmas Cheer in a no-name rusticated bent for me!!


----------



## Marlow

Hamborger Veermaster in MM cob. ipe:


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonehaven in a bent Ropp New Bellacour. A beautiful cool evening to enjoy a pipe of fine tobacco!


----------



## DanR

Tonight I'm smoking John Aylesbury Dark Virginia Flake that I picked up on my last trip to Frankfurt. Very similar to MacBaren Old Dark Fired from what I remember of it.


----------



## jco3rd

Dunhill Flake for me. This is fast becoming my new favorite flake.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> Stonehaven in a bent Ropp New Bellacour. A beautiful cool evening to enjoy a pipe of fine tobacco!


Stonehaven (or Germain's Rich Dark Flake) in a Ropp. Now there's an idea...


----------



## laloin

enjoying a bowl of LTF in my GBD tap Canadian. I still haven't been able to pin-point the exact flavor of the topping they use for this blend. Other then it's good stuff


----------



## ProbateGeek

More 1792 Flake in the Stanwell. This bowl gave me hiccups - haven't had those in a while. In my mind this simply adds to the pleasure of the smoke. But I'm funny that way...


----------



## Desertlifter

I met a traveller from an antique land
Who said: Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert . . . Near them, on the sand,
Half sunk, a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, (stamped on these lifeless things,)
The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed:
And on the pedestal these words appear:
"My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!"
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
The lone and level sands stretch far away.

Oh yeah - Old Gowrie in the Savinelli. Man I love this stuff.


----------



## laloin

Desertlifter said:


> I met a traveller from an antique land
> Who said: Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
> Stand in the desert . . . Near them, on the sand,
> Half sunk, a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
> And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command
> Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
> Which yet survive, (stamped on these lifeless things,)
> The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed:
> And on the pedestal these words appear:
> "My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
> Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!"
> Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
> Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
> The lone and level sands stretch far away.
> 
> Oh yeah - Old Gowrie in the Savinelli. Man I love this stuff.


whatever he's smoking...gimmie


----------



## Marlow

I always loved that poem.


----------



## teedles915

Gatlnburlier's Mellow Moonshine, in a MM Country Gentlemen.

A nice light burley and Black Cavendish tobacco with a peach brandy topping. One of my favorite Aros of all time.


----------



## MarkC

_I met a traveller in an antique land
Who said 'Six vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert
And on the pedestal these words appear
My name is Ozymandias, King of Ants
Look on my feelers, termites, and despair
I am the biggest ant you'll ever see
The ants of old weren't half as bold and big
And fierce as me'. _


----------



## TTecheTTe

Anni Kake in a Gent.



teedles915 said:


> Gatlnburlier's Mellow Moonshine, in a MM Country Gentlemen.
> 
> A nice light burley and Black Cavendish tobacco with a peach brandy topping. One of my favorite Aros of all time.


Love that name, and it does sound delicious!


----------



## teedles915

TTecheTTe said:


> Anni Kake in a Gent.
> 
> Love that name, and it does sound delicious!


It is delicious, I've liked most of their blends that I've tried. Heading back down that way in a couple weeks looking forward to trying a few more.


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> Anni Kake in a Gent.
> 
> Love that name, and it does sound delicious!


Always good to see you post Mari. I hope you are doing well. I am looking forward to trying Anni Kake -- and will be soon enough. Tonight its Penzance in a 70' OOM Sav #620 . This is one of the more unusual Savs that I have as it has a wide silver band where the stem meets the shank. It is a fine smoker to enjoy a great evening with.


----------



## DanR

teedles915 said:


> Gatlnburlier's Mellow Moonshine, in a MM Country Gentlemen.
> 
> A nice light burley and Black Cavendish tobacco with a peach brandy topping. One of my favorite Aros of all time.


MM in a MM - almost like they were meant for each other! :biggrin:

When I lived in NC, we'd rent a cabin in Gatlinburg every thanksgiving and spend time with my family from Nashville. Great times, and a beautiful place. Sadly, I never made it to the Gatlinburlier. I wasn't much of a pipe smoker back then.

Christmas Cheer in the Radice Silk Cut tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Going with a cigar tonight to take a break from the Virginias. Unfortunately, I'm in one of my 'can't taste balkans' spells at the moment. For some reason, orientals that can overpower my tongue at some times are completely tasteless to me at others. Nothing to do but wait it out...


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Away on bus. with no pipe!!!  Leaving on Tuesday for a 6 day salmon fly fishing trip though so I plan on smoking my brains out!!!!!!!


----------



## Desertlifter

MiamiMikePA said:


> Away on bus. with no pipe!!!  Leaving on Tuesday for a 6 day salmon fly fishing trip though so I plan on smoking my brains out!!!!!!!


Well played - the salmon fishing. Where?


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Pulaski...Salmon River, first time!


----------



## Desertlifter

MiamiMikePA said:


> Pulaski...Salmon River, first time!


Oh - nice. Looks like the rivers I grew up on - enjoy!


----------



## laloin

smoking some Rattray's Old Gowrie, in my small reader straight billard. Really enjoying the Virginias in OG the hay like notes, along with the citrus notes. Pretty stouty blend thou


----------



## Thirston

Enjoying my 2nd bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan in a Savinelli. Stronger than I expected. A good smoke.


----------



## bluesman.54

Pembroke in a slightly bent, rusticated Four Dot. I really like this tobacco. Perfect for another cool, clear night here in Iowa. I love sitting outside with my pipe and looking at the stars. It is truly awesome and amzing!


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Pembroke in a slightly bent, rusticated Four Dot. I really like this tobacco. Perfect for another cool, clear night here in Iowa. I love sitting outside with my pipe and looking at the stars. It is truly awesome and amzing!


There are not many things more special than having a nice bowl while watching a starry sky, preferably with a nice bright moon. :smile:


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> There are not many things more special than having a nice bowl while watching a starry sky, preferably with a nice bright moon. :smile:


You are so right Sir! No moon yet, but it has been rising late in the eastern sky over the cornfields. A beautiful sight indeed!


----------



## Marlow

Just tried and fell in love with Cornell & Diehl Black Duck in a Vauen, looking at a starry sky. ipe:


----------



## Desertlifter

bluesman.54 said:


> Pembroke in a slightly bent, rusticated Four Dot. I really like this tobacco. Perfect for another cool, clear night here in Iowa. I love sitting outside with my pipe and looking at the stars. It is truly awesome and amzing!


PEMBROKE!!!!!!!!

Likely my favorite English blend pipe tobacco. Ever. I have 8oz of it stashed away right now.


----------



## MarkC

Just gave up on my last bowl of Long Golden Flake. I really wanted to like this tobacco, if only for the cool tin, but it's no go. The flavor is fine, but it bites me worse than any tobacco I've had in a long time.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Last night, Had a bowl of Three nuns. Not too bad, it has a very strange taste to it and an aroma of....Urine lol. Or close to it! But Not bad at all, Not something I will make my daily smoke anytime soon.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Just gave up on my last bowl of Long Golden Flake. I really wanted to like this tobacco, if only for the cool tin, but it's no go. The flavor is fine, but it bites me worse than any tobacco I've had in a long time.


Bummer, Mark. You may have a reaction similar to mine to LTF. It's worth it to keep a full can of LGF on hand, merely to open it and gawk at the tobacco carpet scraps inside from time to time, perhaps to show friends when they drop by. :spy: "Yeah, Mark's a little weird. Last time I was over there, he was showing me this strange tobacco he kept in a paint can."


----------



## MarkC

Oh, we hit the "Mark's a little weird" stage when they saw my ten year supply of tobacco...


----------



## Marlow

Just finished my first ever bowl of Balkan Sasieni in my Savinelli Gaius, maybe my palate is not trained enough to notice all the subtleties or it might just be a bit too mild flavourwise for me. The burn was absolutely extraordinary though, smoked very very cool and for the first time ever for me with a non-shag tobacco it burned all the way down without a single relight. I think I might grow to really like it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Desertlifter said:


> PEMBROKE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Likely my favorite English blend pipe tobacco. Ever. I have 8oz of it stashed away right now.


I have to agree with you. It is indeed a mighty fine tobacco. Cool, with no bite -- and full of flavor. Something to be savored!!


----------



## freestoke

Burning down some more HV with an Old Mil in hand. Hit good putts all the way around, but never made a one. Five fours and four fives, but it was a bit better than that, from the blimp at least. Figured I'd post what would normally find its way into the afternoon thread here, since a question popped into my head: Are there any bad Esoterica blends? Pembroke is definitely different, with nothing but Latakia and orientals.


----------



## Nachman

The tobaccos in all Esoterica blends are top notch. The toppings in some are not my cup of tea.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Burning down some more HV with an Old Mil in hand. Hit good putts all the way around, but never made a one. Five fours and four fives, but it was a bit better than that, from the blimp at least. Figured I'd post what would normally find its way into the afternoon thread here, since a question popped into my head: Are there any bad Esoterica blends? Pembroke is definitely different, with nothing but Latakia and orientals.


I have only had Penzance, Stonehaven, Pembroke and Tilbury -- and I find them all to be exceptional. Cool smoke, not bite and full of flavor. Too bad it is so hard to find. The Tilbury is a full smoke with a mjor Nic hit. Best to have eaten before smoking that one. But I really enjoyed it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thought I'd visit an old favorite tonight. Ennerdale in a Thompson slightly bent meer. After smoking English blends for a bit the difference is really noticeable. It is a wonderful way to enoy yet another beautiful, clear, cool evening here in Iowa. Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

Nachman said:


> The tobaccos in all Esoterica blends are top notch. The toppings in some are not my cup of tea.


I agree. While I was in Chicago a salesman was trying to sell me some Esoterica that was toped with licorice. EH -- No -- that's not for me. Esoterica does seem to use high quaity tobacco though. Their traditional English blends are excellent -- IMO. Their ribbon cut seems to be a lot like a shag cut and I enjoy that. It smokes well all the way through the bowl with no need for relights or tamping until the very end. A relaxing way to smoke -- again -- IMO.


----------



## laloin

bluesman.54 said:


> Thought I'd visit an old favorite tonight. Ennerdale in a Thompson slightly bent meer. After smoking English blends for a bit the difference is really noticeable. It is a wonderful way to enoy yet another beautiful, clear, cool evening here in Iowa. Life is Good!


Ennerdale is a English blend, or shall I say a English style of blending.


----------



## bluesman.54

laloin said:


> Ennerdale is a English blend, or shall I say a English style of blending.


I stand corrected. So I carry on.....Thank you.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> I stand corrected. So I carry on.....Thank you.


I post this at the drop of a bowler, a good read for those who haven't seen it. What is an English Pipe Tobacco Blend? | With Pipe and Pen

More HV in the 4Dot and off to bed.


----------



## bluesman.54

I have now moved on to LTF with some perique addded in. Mighty tasty. Have I left the English tobaccos yet?

Jim, I tried a few different ways to access the link you set -- but I keep getting a message that says I am forbiden to enter the article on this server. What server are you using?


----------



## Er999

Dried some butternut burley for half an hour, packed a mm Washington cob and smoked it for about an hour or so (with some relights but I don't mind since I can take my time), good smoke and more pleasant than the last time I smoked it...probably from drying the excess moisture that always seems to come with these kind of blends. I may need to give it a slightly longer drying time next time though. Finishing up the evening with a cup of decaf coffee mixed with milk and sugar.


----------



## MarkC

Since it appears to be widely available once again, I decided to pull out another jar of Hamborger Veermaster today.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> The tobaccos in all Esoterica blends are top notch. The toppings in some are not my cup of tea.


As are all the tobaccos made by JF Germain. I've not come across a bad one. But not all are necessarily to my taste. Can't comment on the Esoterica blends.



freestoke said:


> I post this at the drop of a bowler, a good read for those who haven't seen it. What is an English Pipe Tobacco Blend? | With Pipe and Pen
> 
> More HV in the 4Dot and off to bed.


Which is why I habitually use quotes around "English". I don't want to elicit Jim's ire but it seems to be the fashion around these parts to use the term for Latakia/Other Orientals/Virginia blends. And I'm too lazy to write that out in full. Usually.


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill London Mixture in a slightly bent Kiko Meerschaum Bulldog.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> *I don't want to elicit Jim's ire* but it seems to be the fashion around these parts to use the term for Latakia/Other Orientals/Virginia blends. And I'm too lazy to write that out in full. Usually.


I'm just boring when I'm not pissed (either American or English oke: versions). Royal Yacht is my favorite English. p And I don't have any. out: I HAVE TO FINISH CONTAINERS, ie, I have to contain myself. A few more weeks and I'll be able to place an order, but until then, I'm suffering with HV, Penzance, Tilbury (soon!), and dreck like that. My road is steep and rocky. out:


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

A mixture of Macbaren Navy mixture and three nuns in the Pioneer meerschaum. I have to say three nuns is a strange tobacco, It has almost a... well Urine like aroma. Not my favorite but not bad.


----------



## Salty

I dried out some 1792 for several hours earlier today. I packed it into my Sav and it is rocking my world. I have a few flakes of FVF drying for tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a Wessex Mistral Bent Billiard Hand Made St Claude. Great smoke on another cool, clear, beautiful evening here in Iowa. And a great way to unwind after a long day. Life is Good!


----------



## Marlow

Irish Flake in MM Diplomat before bed, lovely.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

EMP in a Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## DanR

In Charlotte, NC on business. Sitting on the 5th floor rooftop terrace of the hotel enjoying the nice weather and a bowl of McClelland Red Cake. Lovely!


----------



## bluesman.54

DanR said:


> In Charlotte, NC on business. Sitting on the 5th floor rooftop terrace of the hotel enjoying the nice weather and a bowl of McClelland Red Cake. Lovely!


Red Cake is a fine tobacco and it burns forever. A true delight! Enjoy your time in Charlottte and your break on the rooftop terrace. Though NC is pretty liberal regarding where you can smoke. Greensboro has serveal cigar and tobacco lounges/stores and you can smoke in all of them. Even some of the music venues allow cigar smoking. Even the Proximity Hotel -- a five star hotel -- has a smoking area. It is a great place to meet other smokers and get to know them. I usually stay there when I am in town.

Anni Kake curtousy of Tobias Lutz in a no name meer. This is an excellent tobacco to relax with sipping the pipe and enjoying another cool, clear night here in Iowa. One to take your time with and savor. It is absolutely wonderful here this time of year. The atrs are absolutely gorgeous here tonight. Wish you all were here. We could have a great smoke out and I could run my smoker for some good food for us. Carnivores only! MY treat. Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> Since it appears to be widely available once again, I decided to pull out another jar of Hamborger Veermaster today.


Who makes this? It seems to be worth trying as it seems to be quite well tought of.....


----------



## Tobias Lutz

DanR said:


> In Charlotte, NC on business. Sitting on the 5th floor rooftop terrace of the hotel enjoying the nice weather and a bowl of McClelland Red Cake. Lovely!


You're right down the road from my office- maybe 75 minutes in traffic.


----------



## Scott W.

I'm smoking some Ashton Artisan Blend out of my Viking bent


----------



## laloin

bluesman.54 said:


> Who makes this? It seems to be worth trying as it seems to be quite well tought of.....


Dan's tobacco makes HV, it's a great straight Virginia. In fact it was MarkC that caz the shortage of HV to begin with. But it pretty much in stock everywhere with all the major E-venders. Well worth buying a tin or 2 to try


----------



## bluesman.54

laloin said:


> Dan's tobacco makes HV, it's a great straight Virginia. In fact it was MarkC that caz the shortage of HV to begin with. But it pretty much in stock everywhere with all the major E-venders. Well worth buying a tin or 2 to try


Thank you!


----------



## Thirston

Enjoying a large bowl of Dhill Elizabethan in an old sandblasted Custombilt.


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> In fact it was MarkC that caz the shortage of HV to begin with.


I was hoping no one noticed...

HV again tonight, in fact, in a Cavicchi billiard.


----------



## DanR

Tobias Lutz said:


> You're right down the road from my office- maybe 75 minutes in traffic.


Damn. I never know on these business trips when I'll have some free time. I'm on the road about once per month. Most of those are overnighters, but occasionally longer. Maybe I should start posting in advance of my travels - as an invite and/or a warning to any puffers in the area. :lol:


----------



## laloin

Just finished a bowl of Newminster Superior Navy flake, cut with some LGF. Decent smoke. Nothing left but a fine gray ash. Smoked in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonehaven in Ropp Abiege. Another cool, clear evening her ein Iowa. Life is good -- and so is the Stonehaven!


----------



## freestoke

A mix of HV scraps and fresh ABF in the Savinelli 120 Anni. This is what smoking briar is really about. p Excellent! As much as I love an easy cob full, this Savinelli really smokes fantastically well.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in an old Stanwell Royal Guard. What great tobacco! Another clear, cool evening, here in Iowa though they say rain is coming in. I'll enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Er999

Butternut burley in a mm Washington cob after class on the way home.


----------



## laloin

a bowl of 1 year old Bulleye, in my straight no named Bulldog. Boy has a year made a huge improvement in the blend. The coins break up over time, but it's darken quite a bit, gotten sweeter, and the Perique has gotten more intense. The whole time I'm smoking this bowl, I'm wanting to have a cup of hot Earl Gray to go with the smoke.


----------



## Marlow

Old Ironsides in a MM cob, I like it. Smoky Earl Grey on the side.


----------



## Salty

Just finished a bowl of SG Deluxe Navy Flake in the Tsuge. I am now rediscovering how much I love Nightcap...in the stanwell.


----------



## bluesman.54

Tilbury in an very old slightly bent Dunhil #3 . It was my grandfather's. This is one strong tobacco with a major nic hit. It is fantastic! A nice way to relax after a stressful day and enjoy the rain sitting on the porch. A Grand evening it is indeed!


----------



## Er999

Butternut burley in a mm pony express cob on the way home from work.


----------



## MarkC

The Veermaster isn't gone yet, so obviously, that's what I'm smoking!


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a slightly bent Wessex. Rain here today, storms predicted for tonight. A perfect night to sit on the porch and watch a storm come in -- a beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## freestoke

Just a quick cob of PA and off to bed. Tomorrow will be a refill day, for the Dart Mix and the PA jar. :smile:


----------



## Marlow

GLP Charing Cross in a cob, Yunnan tea on the side.


----------



## bluesman.54

This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.

I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.

I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.

God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


----------



## MarkC

I popped this months tin of Astley's No. 55...


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


Maybe it's as simple as enabling cookies on your browser. Disabling them can often be the cause of losing sign-on if you're constantly asked to validate pages.

I for one would miss your upbeat posts and the genuine joy you show when you discover a new tobacco. You would be a real loss to our community. If you do decide to leave off posting, best wishes to you and may you have many of those elusive "Perfect Bowls"

Cheers!


----------



## Salty

Well, Happy BB was just to wet to smoke. I am drying it out for later tomorrow. Having a nice bowl of Black Mallory in the Sav.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Classic Burley Kake in my Kaywoodie extended billiard, makes me think of what it might have been like in the old days smoking Edgeworth out of a Kaywoodie


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 55. As I've said, I really love the taste of this-it has kind of an overtone of roasted marshmallow to me. But the frustration of smoking this thin cut is started to annoy me a little.


----------



## Marlow

Starting a new bedtime smoking ritual having bought a new feuerhand lantern, making it possible to read on the balcony when it's dark outside, yesterday I had a bowl of Black Duck reading Sherlock Holmes and today Presbyterian Mixture reading The Death of Ivan Ilyich.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Been down with a cold as of late, but I think I might crack open a tin of Orlik tonight.


----------



## Salty

Opening Night in my little Tsuge. This is one of my favorite VAs.


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> Opening Night in my little Tsuge. This is one of my favorite VAs.


Need to give that blend a try - I do like a pure VA.

Which Tsuge? I test-drove a Tsuge a while back and quite liked it.

For my part, GH Kendall Kentucky in a MM Dip.


----------



## MarkC

Desertlifter said:


> Need to give that blend a try - I do like a pure VA.


It's a good one!

I popped a five year old tin of Dark Star last night. This was one of the blends I really enjoyed when I started, but I hadn't had any in years. It's not really as one dimensional as I remember, but that impression was probably due to my being so new at the pipe.


----------



## Salty

Desertlifter said:


> Need to give that blend a try - I do like a pure VA.
> 
> Which Tsuge? I test-drove a Tsuge a while back and quite liked it.
> 
> For my part, GH Kendall Kentucky in a MM Dip.


I bought one of those low end machine made Tsuges about a year ago. It was a noob purchase that I made simply to add something to the rotation. I enjoy it. Nothing special. I am finishing last nights bowl of Opening Night in it right now.

Cheers! Have a great day everybody.

Salty


----------



## Salty

Happy Brown Boggie in the Peterson. Lovin it


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> I bought one of those low end machine made Tsuges about a year ago. It was a noob purchase that I made simply to add something to the rotation. I enjoy it. Nothing special. I am finishing last nights bowl of Opening Night in it right now.
> 
> Cheers! Have a great day everybody.
> 
> Salty


Like this one?



I liked it because it is pretty much the perfect commuting pipe. Draw wasn't as good as my Stanwell or Savinellis - not even quite as good as my Bjarnes, largely because the stem was a bit cheap.

But it smoked cool and dry and was comfortable in the hand, and the shape was perfect to sit on my center console if I needed both hands for something or wanted to grab my coffee.


----------



## MarkC

Oops. I jarred up most of the Dark Star last night, then left the remaining stuff in the tin for it to dry out a little, as it was Samuel Gawith wet. Right next to the external hard drive. Then found it when I got home from work tonight. 

Easiest smoking bowl of Dark Star I've ever had...


----------



## laloin

bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard. Yummy


----------



## Salty

Desertlifter said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it because it is pretty much the perfect commuting pipe. Draw wasn't as good as my Stanwell or Savinellis - not even quite as good as my Bjarnes, largely because the stem was a bit cheap.
> 
> But it smoked cool and dry and was comfortable in the hand, and the shape was perfect to sit on my center console if I needed both hands for something or wanted to grab my coffee.


Naw. Mine is much less interesting.









I think I paid less than $50 for it. In retrospect, I should have just spent that money on a MM and some tobacco. But, I really kinda like it for a quick smoke, as it has a small bowl. Haven't had any serious draw issues, but I definitely notice a huge difference when it comes to my other pipes. Speaking of which...

Smoking some EMP in my 4 dot tonight. Sublime after a loooong day.

Arduously yours,
Salty


----------



## LandonColby

Villiger 1888 After Dinner in my Bjarne Viking. Its a BurVaPer flake, and while not talked about much, is a very good smoke! Very smooth, sweet, burns cool...damn good stuff.


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> Naw. Mine is much less interesting.
> I think I paid less than $50 for it. In retrospect, I should have just spent that money on a MM and some tobacco. But, I really kinda like it for a quick smoke, as it has a small bowl. Haven't had any serious draw issues, but I definitely notice a huge difference when it comes to my other pipes. Speaking of which...
> 
> Smoking some EMP in my 4 dot tonight. Sublime after a loooong day.
> 
> Arduously yours,
> Salty


Exactly why I wanted to try the tomato that I test drove. Tiny bowl - great for a commute/quick bowl. My new Savinelli is pretty much the same.


----------



## Salty

LandonColby said:


> Villiger 1888 After Dinner in my Bjarne Viking. Its a BurVaPer flake, and while not talked about much, is a very good smoke! Very smooth, sweet, burns cool...damn good stuff.


I love this stuff. You have inspired me to pack a bowl for the weekend. :smile:


----------



## LandonColby

Salty said:


> I love this stuff. You have inspired me to pack a bowl for the weekend. :smile:


I wish it was available in bulk! Because unlike the name suggests, I'd smoke it all day haha p:


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of superior navy flake, mixed with a bit of LGF. Not a bad mix. In my no named bent Dublin.


----------



## MarkC

It's clean up night. Three pipes were on the kitchen table when I got home. First was about a third of a bowl of Astley's No. 55, and now I'm working on a third of a bowl of Dark Star. Next up is about a quarter bowl something-I think Hamborger Veermaster, but I'm not sure.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> It's clean up night. Three pipes were on the kitchen table when I got home. First was about a third of a bowl of Astley's No. 55, and now I'm working on a third of a bowl of Dark Star. Next up is about a quarter bowl something-I think Hamborger Veermaster, but I'm not sure.


more like it's gonna be a pipe cleaning morning Mark


----------



## Tasiac

Well I know it won't really be considered night at 10 this morning. However, I'm planning to end my 24hr shift with a nice bowl of engine #99 and a good strong cup of coffee with just a splash of forty creek Canadian whisky on this nice brisk Colorado morning. Only five more hours.


----------



## Salty

HV in the MM Diplomat. Drying out some HOTW for later. Good times! Have a pleasant evening ladies and gents.

Salty


----------



## freestoke

The last of the Erinmore Flake...again. More scraps than I thought! Loaded into the 4Dot, they're doing just fine with some after dinner coffee. :cp Whipped up a nice batch of Kow Pot. Not sure if it's REALLY Kow Pot, but I like it, a concoction of chicken, sliced onions and garlic, sauteed, some chopped up hardboiled egg, mixed with cooked Basmati rice, then served with hot peppers and chopped scallions on top. Soy sauce ad libitum, with sides of sliced cucumber and cranberry sauce. The peppers, garlic and onions were from the garden and the cranberry sauce freshly made. Superb! :smile: And a few Old Milwaukees. :beerchug:


----------



## TTecheTTe

laloin said:


> smoking a bowl of superior navy flake, mixed with a bit of LGF. Not a bad mix. In my no named bent Dublin.


Cobbing LNF - will pretend we're together smoking the same!


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


i have had a variety of transient problems with Puff, which correct themselves with time.

Please don't leave permanetely...at least post occasionally!!



steinr1 said:


> Maybe it's as simple as enabling cookies on your browser. Disabling them can often be the cause of losing sign-on if you're constantly asked to validate pages.
> 
> I for one would miss your upbeat posts and the genuine joy you show when you discover a new tobacco. You would be a real loss to our community. If you do decide to leave off posting, best wishes to you and may you have many of those elusive "Perfect Bowls"
> 
> Cheers!


ditto


----------



## laloin

TTecheTTe said:


> Cobbing LNF - will pretend we're together smoking the same!


LoL Mari, I really don't like the Superior Navy flake at all, but I was given 2 flakes to try. I'm trying to smoke through all the samples I've collected. Not a easy job LOL. But some of my blending turns out well, and others....well just wants me to shake my head, and think what was I thinking when I tried to mix bits and bobs of this and that and see what happens


----------



## Salty

Finally getting around to that bowl of Villager 1888 in my MM Country Gent.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cobbing (Conttry Gent) LBF.



laloin said:


> LoL Mari, I really don't like the Superior Navy flake at all, but I was given 2 flakes to try. I'm trying to smoke through all the samples I've collected. Not a easy job LOL. But some of my blending turns out well, and others....well just wants me to shake my head, and think what was I thinking when I tried to mix bits and bobs of this and that and see what happens


At least it was just a sample! Jim's a bad influence, I believe...


----------



## Desertlifter

TTecheTTe said:


> Cobbing (Conttry Gent) LBF.
> At least it was just a sample! Jim's a bad influence, I believe...


Is there any other?

Spent the weekend ruminating on roots and the scattering of families.

Luckily enough I had a healthy dose of OG to take with me along with a new tin of Nutty Cut.

Nutty Cut is really good, IMO - I do tend to like Peterson aros, so take that as you will. That said, nearly 9 hours of driving (in sum) leaves one with a lot of time for a pipe, Sibelius, and Rachmaninoff.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Cobbing (Conttry Gent) LBF.
> At least it was just a sample! Jim's a bad influence, I believe...


He said some of the mixes turned out well. out: I'm sorry, Mari. I have good intentions, though.


----------



## Salty

Couple bowls today. Had a lovely bowl of Three Nuns earlier. I am now enjoying a bowl of Solani Silver Flake. Anyone else like SSF? This is my first tin of it, and I am regretting not trying it sooner. Being a fan of Virginia and Kentucky, I had a feeling I would like this one.

Regards,
Salty


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> Couple bowls today. Had a lovely bowl of Three Nuns earlier. I am now enjoying a bowl of Solani Silver Flake. Anyone else like SSF? This is my first tin of it, and I am regretting not trying it sooner. Being a fan of Virginia and Kentucky, I had a feeling I would like this one.
> 
> Regards,
> Salty


Very good choice. I really love the flavor, but it tended to bite me something fierce - one of a few I just can no longer smoke.


----------



## laloin

More Haunted Bookshop in my GBD Tap Canuck, yummy


----------



## freestoke

I have no idea why something earlier didn't post. Too bad, because I'm fairly sure I had the definitive formulation for the Theory of Everything, explained in great detail, even edited twice to correct a couple of typos...but now it's not here. :ask: Can't for the life of me remember what it was though. Oh well. One more bowl of KK in the cob and off to bed.


----------



## MarkC

Pssst. 42.


----------



## MarkC

I'm having a bowl of Dark Star. I took my biggest Cavicchi, loaded it to the top, and tamped it down the best I could short of using a hammer. Should last till the sun comes up...


----------



## Marlow

MarkC said:


> Pssst. 42.


Hah, indeed.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Pssst. 42.


:spy: Next you'll tell me that "The Restaurant at the End of the Universe" will be a lousy title for my next novel, or that it's already taken or something. :tsk:


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> Pssst. 42.


:rofl: seen the movie, never read the book, still funny as hell and anytime there is a question or quote (in books, tv or movies) that mention life, the universe, everything (etc, you know the spiel) I would quietly answer "42" or some variation of that ("it's always 42!") still funny as hell!!!! :lol:



freestoke said:


> :spy: Next you'll tell me that "The Restaurant at the End of the Universe" will be a lousy title for my next novel, or that it's already taken or something. :tsk:


He won't, I will: dude the title's already taken!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Salty

Having a bowl of SG Black XX as an end of the day smoke. It is quite strong. Very meaty, and smokey. There are hints of........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Oops. I am back. I must have lost consciousness for a moment. Anyway, as I was saying, this is really quite splendid stuff.

I find the flavors to be similar to.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:faint2:


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> Having a bowl of SG Black XX as an end of the day smoke. It is quite strong. Very meaty, and smokey. There are hints of........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Oops. I am back. I must have lost consciousness for a moment. Anyway, as I was saying, this is really quite splendid stuff.
> 
> I find the flavors to be similar to.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:faint2:


Sounds familiar....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...50-black-irish-rope-melted-my-eyeballs-2.html


----------



## Salty

Desertlifter said:


> Sounds familiar....
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...50-black-irish-rope-melted-my-eyeballs-2.html


:rofl: SMELL MY FINGER!

That is an awesome review. I really love the ropes I have tried so far. Black XX, Happy Brown Bogie, and MB Dark Twist. I agree, not an everyday thing. But I love them every time I light one up. I have to try Black Irish now. Thanks DL! Probategeek is responsible for my rope addiction btw. He got me started on HBB. :tongue1:


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 109.


----------



## freestoke

Salty said:


> Having a bowl of SG Black XX as an end of the day smoke. It is quite strong. Very meaty, and smokey. There are hints of........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Oops. I am back. I must have lost consciousness for a moment. Anyway, as I was saying, this is really quite splendid stuff.
> 
> I find the flavors to be similar to.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:faint2:


:biglaugh: This sent me off to find the SRT! Having a bowl of it in the Country Gentleman. Thanks for bring it up, Hunt! p


----------



## Tasiac

Enjoyed a great bowl of 7th Ave Blonde earlier and im about to crack a jar of Luxury Twist Flake that i added some apples to a bit ago.


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Dhill Elizabethan in an old Charatan.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> . . . Probategeek is responsible for my rope addiction btw. He got me started on HBB. :tongue1:


I figured you were of an age where a sleep aid might come in handy.

And Brian! I missed your review the first go round - excellent, in all respects. Now I'm thinking rope tonight...


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I figured you were of an age where a sleep aid might come in handy.
> 
> And Brian! I missed your review the first go round - excellent, in all respects. Now I'm thinking rope tonight...


Lovely stuff, really. Black Irish XX is the Peter Brotzmann of pipe tobaccos.

Now I'm off to listen to More Nipples.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a bowl of 2010 Uni Flake tonight from a freshly popped tin, delightful.


----------



## Er999

Salty said:


> :rofl: SMELL MY FINGER!
> 
> That is an awesome review. I really love the ropes I have tried so far. Black XX, Happy Brown Bogie, and MB Dark Twist. I agree, not an everyday thing. But I love them every time I light one up. I have to try Black Irish now. Thanks DL! Probategeek is responsible for my rope addiction btw. He got me started on HBB. :tongue1:


Read the review thread :rofl: it was hilarious!!!! Now I want to try some rope but am afraid of my reaction (nicotine lightweight here!) probably won't happen for a good long while though, I have some samplers to try and review (see Tobias' Drew estate sampler thread) and I need to go through my current open containers, so....


----------



## ProbateGeek

PA for me tonight - I forgot to throw in few discs of rope, so it was fairly meh.


----------



## MarkC

Desertlifter said:


> Lovely stuff, really. Black Irish XX is the Peter Brotzmann of pipe tobaccos.
> 
> Now I'm off to listen to More Nipples.


That reminds me, one of my ex's cats LOVED Brotzmann. I remember the time she came home from work (I had the day off) and found me passed out on the couch with Machine Gun playing at an extremely loud volume...with the cat sitting on top of me, grooving to the music. Of course, her other cat and mine as well would leave the house as soon as they saw me reach for a CD...


----------



## laloin

smoked a half and half mixture of bulleye and LNF, put the cavandish disk in the bottom of the bowl and the mixture on top. Got really sweet at the bottom of the bowl. Smoked in my Sav Mr G straight billard


----------



## laloin

you guys are all crazy to even smoke ropes and twists. I'll pass thank you


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> That reminds me, one of my ex's cats LOVED Brotzmann. I remember the time she came home from work...


Wow. Your cat has a job!? :shock: I can't even get my cats to clean up their food dishes.


----------



## Marlow

All this talk of Brötzmann and rope makes me really feel the need to smoke some Brown Irish and listen to some good music, but I will probably choose something a bit more accessible than Brötzmann, Sonny Sharrocks Ask the Ages will fit fine.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Wow. Your cat has a job!? :shock: I can't even get my cats to clean up their food dishes.


Are you accusing me of clumsily in a fashion writing?


----------



## Thirston

freestoke said:


> Wow. Your cat has a job!? :shock: I can't even get my cats to clean up their food dishes.




SG Braken Flake in an old Custom-bilt. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## ProbateGeek

More Happy Brown Bogie for me - still HAPPY!


----------



## DanR

Enjoying the brisk fall weather (feels like low 60s - don't know for sure) and a big bowl of HOTW in my McCarter Pipe. A great smoke in a great smoking pipe!


----------



## ProbateGeek

FYI, smoked a Sam Leccia Black robusto this evening, advertised as including "dark fired tobaccos". The prelight aroma was very, very good - brought on a brief craving for Penzance. Great construction and flawless burn, but not anything I'd go out of my way to find, as the flavors just weren't there. 

Perhaps a bit more Happy Brown Bogie tonight!

Moving along...


----------



## Desertlifter

MarkC said:


> That reminds me, one of my ex's cats LOVED Brotzmann. I remember the time she came home from work (I had the day off) and found me passed out on the couch with Machine Gun playing at an extremely loud volume...with the cat sitting on top of me, grooving to the music. Of course, her other cat and mine as well would leave the house as soon as they saw me reach for a CD...


Love it! I listen to Brotzmann at ear-blistering volumes (which for the uninitiated is pretty much at a whisper) when I monitor lunch detention. Imagine a room full of 12-13 year old hip hop wannabe gangbangers listening to Sun Ra and Brotzmann.


----------



## Desertlifter

Oh yeah - 

Drew Estate Toasted Cavendish, thanks to Goodman Lutz.

Good stuff - review pending tomorrow.


----------



## Marlow

Prince Albert in my first Country Gentleman, trying it out for the first time, having raised the bottom with pipe mud before smoking it a bunch of times unlike my Diplomat.


----------



## freestoke

Well done, Per! PA and a cob were made for each other. :tu Having the last of my Old Mils, together with a Country Gentleman of the last scraps of ABF and KK off the plate, mixed with some Peterson Holiday Cheer. p Yummy!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Marlow said:


> Prince Albert in my first Country Gentleman, trying it out for the first time, having raised the bottom with pipe mud before smoking it a bunch of times unlike my Diplomat.


In praise of the simple Country Gentleman. . .










To quote our now-absent friend: Life is good!


----------



## Marlow

I have also ordered a forever stem for it. By the way, it smoked beautifully. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

I've transferred the FS to the Dip, for a bowl of KK mixed with a quantum of Peterson Holiday 2011. I love the room note of this stuff.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Marlow said:


> I have also ordered a forever stem for it. By the way, it smoked beautifully. ipe:


Succumbed to peer pressure so soon? 

It's "cold," so a little smokey Balkan Supreme in my Country Gentlelady. 



Life is good, and he is missed!


----------



## Marlow

TTecheTTe said:


> Succumbed to peer pressure so soon?
> 
> It's "cold," so a little smokey Balkan Supreme in my Country Gentlelady.
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good, and he is missed!


You bet! I was reading about the forever stem here after somebody broke his stem a few days ago, googled it, looked through the website, and a few minutes later I had made an order. I just can not help myself. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## JimInks

I smoke 8- 12 bowls of pipe tobacco a day, almost always something different each time. Right now, I'm smoking for the second time today, a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## laloin

Enjoyed a bowl of LTF in my straight no named Bulldog. When I 1st started smoking LTF I really really enjoyed it so much I ordered a 24oz box. Fast forward 3 yrs later, LTF has weaned on me, it's good, I'm just thinking of smoking something else when I'm smoking LTF. oh well it will get smoked....eventally


----------



## freestoke

I sorta wish I could smoke LTF, even though it doesn't have much nicotine at all. It's one of the prettiest flakes and just looking at them gives me an aesthetic rush, but alas, I think I'm allergic to them. Love the tin/bulk note, too!


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Dhill Elizabethan in an old Savinelli Capri Root Apple.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Marlow said:


> You bet! I was reading about the forever stem here after somebody broke his stem a few days ago, googled it, looked through the website, and a few minutes later I had made an order. I just can not help myself. :noidea: :lol:


Check out the outlet regularly...new stuff goes quickly! There's a nice Ennerdale green one now, and a lovely blue (hmm, thinking Bow Legged Bear now). He will also custom shape them at no charge.


----------



## Marlow

TTecheTTe said:


> Check out the outlet regularly...new stuff goes quickly! There's a nice Ennerdale green one now, and a lovely blue (hmm, thinking Bow Legged Bear now). He will also custom shape them at no charge.


Nice, thanks. I have bookmarked the site. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend, 1980s Briggs, MacBaren Vanilla Cream, MacBaren Virginia #1 , Louisiana Red, Peretti's London Flake, and now St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. And watching the Red Sox-Tigers game.


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Check out the outlet regularly...new stuff goes quickly! There's a nice Ennerdale green one now, and a lovely blue (hmm, thinking Bow Legged Bear now). He will also custom shape them at no charge.


Finally broke down and ordered a nice 4 3/4 phantom grey lucite fancy stem.


----------



## laloin

polished off the last of the OG sample given to me, smoked in my comey straight grain billard. this time it smoked wonderfully in a bigger bowl. 1st half lots of red wine notes, last half was a bit ash and woodsey notes, mixxed with the hay notes of Virginia. I won't be buying anymore OG, it's good. But I can think of other blends to smoke


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was FVF, Tilbury, Vintage Syrian, and now Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Smoked A Taste of Summer, and then Hibernia. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue Flake in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> Finally broke down and ordered a nice 4 3/4 phantom grey lucite fancy stem.


:doh: Poor Eddy! Another one bites the dust!

Terry's another bad influence, so Jim has good company. Their wives are saints. :angel:


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Terry's another bad influence, so Jim has good company. Their wives are saints. :angel:


Hell, Terry's wife lets him make snuff in the kitchen. Sounds like absolutely anything goes. :lol:

The Low Vitamin N Warning Light is burning cherry red. Gotta burn some KK for an emergency fix. p


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Bosphrous Cruise in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Dark Twist Roll Cake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Fall weather is great for smoking.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Hell, Terry's wife lets him make snuff in the kitchen. Sounds like absolutely anything goes.


Yeah, but only with Ennerdale - how could she resist its sweet perfumery?


----------



## Er999

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, but only with Ennerdale - how could she resist its sweet perfumery?


When it comes to nice smelling smells, You can't resist period!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Sunrise Smoke in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Union Leader in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. I think I'll need some perique later on this evening.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Tilbury in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## MarkC

JimInks said:


> Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


Your pipe must be the size of a thimble.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MarkC said:


> Your pipe must be the size of a thimble.


Ha! It's a normal size bowl and a great smoker. In case you're wondering, I don't do Photobucket or those kinds of sites, so a while back, I decided to describe the pipes I was smoking. A couple of the other pipe sites require that. I know I can post pipe pics here, and one of these days, I probably will.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Your pipe must be the size of a thimble.


Seems they last about an hour apiece, assuming he's doing a proper job of chain smoking like I do. p

It still isn't dawn, so I call it "tonight". A cob full of KK and a cup of coffee. :cp


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Seems they last about an hour apiece, assuming he's doing a proper job of chain smoking like I do. p


Okay; I thought I saw a couple of five minute bowls in there... 

FVF for me tonight.


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Okay; I thought I saw a couple of five minute bowls in there...
> 
> FVF for me tonight.


I'd be knocked for 6, smoking that many bowls in a day


----------



## MarkC

I hear you; my tongue would be smoldering!


----------



## Marlow

Ending the day with Dan Tobacco Old Ironsides in MM CG. A nice solid bedtime bowl.


----------



## freestoke

Saw the old Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing version of Dracula last week again, and began to wonder about something: What's with the wooden stake? Wouldn't it be easier and less messy to finish him off the way Peter Cushing did, with sunlight? Go in the tomb at noon, to give yourself plenty of time, open the coffin, and then drag the body outside? :dunno: Seems so much less messy.

Finishing my last pipe and off to bed, some KK in a Legend. p


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Saw the old Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing version of Dracula last week again, and began to wonder about something: What's with the wooden stake? Wouldn't it be easier and less messy to finish him off the way Peter Cushing did, with sunlight? Go in the tomb at noon, to give yourself plenty of time, open the coffin, and then drag the body outside? :dunno: Seems so much less messy.
> 
> Finishing my last pipe and off to bed, some KK in a Legend. p


That's Hollywood for you. Absolutely no common sense at all but have minds of gold... :tsk: (they're able to make good movies and rake in the cash right?!)


----------



## JimInks

I smoked several bowls of various tobaccos today, and just finished smoking 1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> Seems they last about an hour apiece, assuming he's doing a proper job of chain smoking like I do. p
> 
> It still isn't dawn, so I call it "tonight". A cob full of KK and a cup of coffee. :cp


I do chain smoke. I used to chain smoke cigars during the day and pipes at night, but in the last year, it's mostly been pipes. I work at home and have all day and night to smoke, and my wonderful wife never, ever complains. If I'm up at 5 a.m. as I usually am, I'm still smoking. Speaking of which, I'm smoking either my 7th or 8th bowl today (I lost count), which is McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

MarkC said:


> Okay; I thought I saw a couple of five minute bowls in there...
> 
> FVF for me tonight.


:smile: Lol. No, I'm not _that_ fast! But I am listing my next smoke a little early so I can watch some TV: Chief Catoonah Prince's Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Actually, I don't think I'm a fast smoker, but then again, I never timed myself either. I dunno, I just enjoy pipe smoking more than most things I do. And I've been lucky that nearly every job I've ever had in my life allowed me to smoke as I wished. I even remember being able to smoke in my college dorm, classes, and even the library. I even had one history professor who puffed on his pipe sometimes in class. Ah, those were great days before smoke nazis trolled the playgrounds of our lives.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Barbados Plantation in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49); a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## freestoke

JimInks said:


> And I've been lucky that nearly every job I've ever had in my life allowed me to smoke as I wished. I even remember being able to smoke in my college dorm, classes, and even the library. I even had one history professor who puffed on his pipe sometimes in class. Ah, those were great days before smoke nazis trolled the playgrounds of our lives.


And free cigarettes, booze, wine and beer on the airplane! :tu


----------



## JimInks

Man's Best Friend in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's London Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## ProbateGeek

JimInks said:


> Man's Best Friend in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.





JimInks said:


> Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.





JimInks said:


> Peretti's London Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


For the impressive pace of both your smokes and your posting, we hereby dub thee: SHOTGUN JIM.

p


----------



## JimInks

ProbateGeek said:


> For the impressive pace of both your smokes and your posting, we hereby dub thee: SHOTGUN JIM.
> 
> p


:rotfl: Sounds like a name from an old radio show Western!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

JimInks said:


> :rotfl: Sounds like a name from an old radio show Western!!


"Quick! Call the Sheriff! SHOTGUN JIM's raided the tobacco barn yet ag'in!"


----------



## JimInks

ProbateGeek said:


> "Quick! Call the Sheriff! SHOTGUN JIM's raided the tobacco barn yet ag'in!"


Yer darn tootin', Pilgrim!! Now, you get off'n thet land afore the ol' hag lady takes yer li'l dog, too!


----------



## ProbateGeek

We pipers are an easily amused bunch. 

About to hit the evening commute, and enjoy a mobile meer filled with the Royalist of Yachts.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Scotch Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend. Really tasty stuff, light on the Lakeland taste, too.


----------



## Marlow

Dan Tobacco Skipper's Flake in MM CG.


----------



## JimInks

Just about to smoke McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## laloin

half and half blend of bulleye and LNF in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard. Good stuff


----------



## Marlow

McClellands Samovar in MM Diplomat, Lapsang Souchong on the side. Very nice.


----------



## freestoke

JimInks said:


> G&H Scotch Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend. Really tasty stuff, light on the Lakeland taste, too.


I bought Scotch Flake a couple of times, liked it a lot, so I decided to order a pound. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/297207-gh-co-scotch-flake-aromatic.html

Right now, it's a musketball of PA and a fresh, unraveled coin of Sweet Rum Twist.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> I bought Scotch Flake a couple of times, liked it a lot, so I decided to order a pound. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/297207-gh-co-scotch-flake-aromatic.html
> 
> Right now, it's a musketball of PA and a fresh, unraveled coin of Sweet Rum Twist.


I've never tried the aro version. I'll have to check it out. What differences did you notice? Would you mind comparing them?

Going to watch some TV, so I'm listing my next smoke a few minutes early: Compton's Balkan Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano nose warmer.


----------



## freestoke

JimInks said:


> I've never tried the aro version. I'll have to check it out. What differences did you notice? Would you mind comparing them?


The SFA is darker than the regular SF, and it seems more than just the chocolate. Or maybe Scotch Flake varies in darkness. The SFA seems richer than the SF, if I'm remembering the SF correctly, possibly cooked a bit longer in the press.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> The SFA is darker than the regular SF, and it seems more than just the chocolate. Or maybe Scotch Flake varies in darkness. The SFA seems richer than the SF, if I'm remembering the SF correctly, possibly cooked a bit longer in the press.


Then, I'll have to try it. Thanks!

I'm a few minutes away from smoking Hamborger Veermaster in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul. Going back to work now.


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> Dan Tobacco Skipper's Flake in MM CG.


Ooooohh.....do tell!


----------



## JimInks

Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## Marlow

Desertlifter said:


> Ooooohh.....do tell!


I really enjoy it, a no nonsense straight virginia, pretty smooth. Pretty close too FVF, but with more nicotine. Easy to work with.

I had to buy it because of the tin art:









I liked it enough to want to buy more.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## JimInks

Wow! I've never heard of Skipper's Flake, and don't see it on several web sites. Is it imported to the U.S.?


----------



## Marlow

It might not be I'm afraid..


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Dark Twist Roll Cake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> I really enjoy it, a no nonsense straight virginia, pretty smooth. Pretty close too FVF, but with more nicotine. Easy to work with.
> 
> I had to buy it because of the tin art:
> 
> View attachment 46338
> 
> 
> I liked it enough to want to buy more.


That would be just the thing on my part as well. Anything nautical automatically gets my attention.

In related news, puffing on Captain Earle's Mystic. Nice.

Yeah - it's early. But it's evening somewhere.


----------



## Marlow

Desertlifter said:


> That would be just the thing on my part as well. Anything nautical automatically gets my attention.


Same here, unfortunately I think it might be difficult to get it to the US, the only place I know of that carries it is danpipe.de and I could only buy from them through a european type bank transfer and not with credit card which usually is no problem within the EU. It might be possible to do that from the US as well, but then I have absolutely no clue how customs restrictions and so on works on that way across the sea.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Going to decide on next smoke after feeding the cats.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot. I needed something sweet to smoke!


----------



## Salty

Just finished up the last of a bowl from earlier today...AK in the MMCG. I am working on a bowl of Escudo in the Sasieni 4 dot.

Slightly unrelated...can anyone direct me to a "what is your fav English Blend" thread. I am sorry. I searched briefly, but it has been a loooong day, and I feel lazy. I am becoming more and more obsessed with the idea of English blends. Thanks in advance.

Anxiously yours,
Salty


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> Same here, unfortunately I think it might be difficult to get it to the US, the only place I know of that carries it is danpipe.de and I could only buy from them through a european type bank transfer and not with credit card which usually is no problem within the EU. It might be possible to do that from the US as well, but then I have absolutely no clue how customs restrictions and so on works on that way across the sea.


I completely missed you being in Swerige! Ah well.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Desertlifter said:


> That would be just the thing on my part as well. Anything nautical automatically gets my attention.
> 
> In related news, puffing on Captain Earle's Mystic. Nice.
> 
> Yeah - it's early. But it's evening somewhere.


Another is C&D's Black Frigate Cornell & Diehl - Black Frigate pipe tobacco reviews which I enjoy.
@Marlow, that is great tin art! That and names always gets my attention. 

Lol - this is my 1000th post! arty:


----------



## DanR

Congrats on 1000 posts, Mari!

A bowl of HOTW to celebrate! :woohoo:


----------



## Marlow

TTecheTTe said:


> Another is C&D's Black Frigate Cornell & Diehl - Black Frigate pipe tobacco reviews which I enjoy.
> @Marlow, that is great tin art! That and names always gets my attention.
> 
> Lol - this is my 1000th post! arty:


I have a couple of ounces of Black Frigate tossed into a jar, with the ship from the label taped to it. Only tried one bowl of it, but I liked it. I bought it purely because of the label :smile:


----------



## JimInks

1991 St. James Woods in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Lol - this is my 1000th post! arty:


A nice round number, Mari! I think Puff should give you a kilo of tobacco for it, don't you? :tu

Some more PA + SRT in a Legend. I think I'm in a rut. :spy:


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Peretti's Scottish Flake in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## laloin

bowlful of Newminster Superior Navy flake in my no named straight bulldog. Almost done with this sample of Superior Navy flake. Nothing Superior bout it LOL


----------



## MarkC

Finishing off the tin of FVF. It's sad; I open a tin of this for the noob trade, and only one noob gets a shot at it, because I smoke up the rest...


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> I really enjoy it, a no nonsense straight virginia, pretty smooth. Pretty close too FVF, but with more nicotine. Easy to work with.
> 
> I had to buy it because of the tin art:
> 
> View attachment 46338
> 
> 
> I liked it enough to want to buy more.


I guess the most nautical themed tin art I have is skiff mixture. That probably tells something about me.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

J. Fox Hibernia in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I guess the most nautical themed tin art I have is skiff mixture. That probably tells something about me.


I'd think a prairie schooner would be more your speed, Nick.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Mixture in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Anyone else beginning to wish for a photo of JimInks' pipe collection? 
Mmmmm?

p

And suddenly I find myself missing DJ (aka Latakius Vituscan).


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> I'd think a prairie schooner would be more your speed, Nick.


Son of a gun! Someone bump Jim, for me, please! I can never bump you!

:r I think this is a perfect C&D label...maybe a custom blend for Nick!


----------



## JimInks

ProbateGeek said:


> Anyone else beginning to wish for a photo of JimInks' pipe collection?
> Mmmmm?
> 
> p
> 
> And suddenly I find myself missing DJ (aka Latakius Vituscan).


Here's a link to part of my collection: What Are You Smoking JimInks?

Now smoking Balkan Luxury Blend 957 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## ProbateGeek

JimInks said:


> Here's a link to part of my collection: What Are You Smoking JimInks?


Wow - thanks for the partial tour, Jim. The three IMP meers really grabbed my attention, but there were many there I would not kick out of my bed, so to speak.

:tongue:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Dark Twist Roll Cake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow - thanks for the partial tour, Jim. The three IMP meers really grabbed my attention, but there were many there I would not kick out of my bed, so to speak.
> 
> :tongue:


Thank you for the kind words. I'm very fortunate to have this collection and I know it.

Now smoking Tilbury in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## MarkC

He's got Cavicchis; he can't be all bad! :lol:

Best Brown Flake in a....Cavichhi billiard.


----------



## JimInks

MarkC said:


> He's got Cavicchis; he can't be all bad! :lol:
> 
> Best Brown Flake in a....Cavichhi billiard.


Speaking of the devil, I'm smoking Medium Virginia Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. :wave:


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Scotch Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Okay, Jim, I've got to ask. How many pipe cleaners do you think you go through in a day?

p


----------



## Marlow

Tried GLP Cumberland for the first time in MM Diplomat, coffee on the side. Being someone who likes strong coffee, it overtook the flavours quite a bit so I can't really tell you what I thought.


----------



## JimInks

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, Jim, I've got to ask. How many pipe cleaners do you think you go through in a day?
> 
> p


I'd sure hate to think about it. When I stopped smoking cigars every day, I sure noticed how fast I was using pipe cleaners. The last time I was at JRs, I bought 15 packs of them, and the guy at the counter looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## JimInks

Top Shelf in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, Jim, I've got to ask. How many pipe cleaners do you think you go through in a day?
> 
> p


Smoking the cob on the course, maybe one. At home, it's at least a cleaner per bowl in a briar. With a cob, I tend to reuse one on the Forever stem, and since I smoke the cobs half the time or more, that only one per two bowls. (I then fold it and clean out the cob shank. Waste not, want not.) So...a dozen or so a day? I do order by the case these days. p Of course, if I'm doing a major cleaning operation, I could go through a dozen on a couple of dirty pipes, plus a few scrapies. I'm not particularly fastidious about my pipes, although I would prefer that they were all cleaned thoroughly after every smoke. Perhaps one of these days I'll hit the lottery and "have people" to take care of such nuisances. :lol: "Gilliam. Bring me the Mayfair and the jar of Reiner, please. And another Rolling Rock."


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . "Gilliam. Bring me the Mayfair and the jar of Reiner, please. *And another Rolling Rock*."


Just spit a little coffee on a rather important legal document.

Thanks.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Man's Best Friend in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special.


----------



## JimInks

Half way finished smoking Academy in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## freestoke

More PA/SRT in a Legend, pondering the weirdness of an official PGA Tour event in Kuala Lumpur. What next, a European PGA event in Nebraska, or an Asian PGA tour event in Switzerland? :dunno:


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> More PA/SRT in a Legend, pondering the weirdness of an official PGA Tour event in Kuala Lumpur. What next, a European PGA event in Nebraska, or an Asian PGA tour event in Switzerland? :dunno:


I guess you didn't hear. The European PGA event will be in the great state of Iowa! HHODF in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business Extra. It has a huge bowl which bodes well for the HHODF. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking Wessex Dark Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Dublin with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## laloin

working on a bowl of G&H GlennGarry, it's a dense thick flake, one should cube cut the flakes, otherwise your gonna be smoking a fold and stuff bowl all day LOL
Dense white ash, smoked in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard


----------



## JimInks

G&H Scotch Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## MarkC

More BBF, as soon as it's ready. You'd think I'd figure out by now that you don't bother transferring a Samuel Gawith tobacco to a mason jar if you're going to smoke it right away.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Hamborger Veermaster in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Mixture in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## Salty

DNF right now, and I have a bowl of STM packed for after the show I am about to go to. Have a good night folks.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## ProbateGeek

JimInks said:


> St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


 Hey, Jim. Seeing your collection of meers (or three of them, at least) forced me to pick up my second. A CAO from Marty Pulver's website.



















I'm sure I'll be tempted to have a new liner/mortice/tenon put in - I'll try to hold out. A beeswax bath will certainly be in order though.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF with some perique mixed in - in a bent Cussano. I really like the perique added in. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Top Shelf in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

How many of you know how The Mummy(1932) met his end? I have seen this movie countless times and just saw his demise again. Amazing, but I did not have it in my memory banks -- and don't think I ever registered this before -- that Isis bumps him off! It's quick, too! Her arm goes up, she zaps the Scroll of Thoth, and Karloff starts turning to dust as it burns. I never saw her zap anybody before! :dunno: I thought I remember him burning up in a mansion fire.:ask:

A bowl of KK and off to bed.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's London Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Jim. Seeing your collection of meers (or three of them, at least) forced me to pick up my second. A CAO from Marty Pulver's website.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be tempted to have a new liner/mortice/tenon put in - I'll try to hold out. A beeswax bath will certainly be in order though.


Good for you, man!! Nice looking pipe there. I hope it gives you great pleasure. Being a CAO, I'll sure it will!


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> How many of you know how The Mummy(1932) met his end? I have seen this movie countless times and just saw his demise again. Amazing, but I did not have it in my memory banks -- and don't think I ever registered this before -- that Isis bumps him off! It's quick, too! Her arm goes up, she zaps the Scroll of Thoth, and Karloff starts turning to dust as it burns. I never saw her zap anybody before! :dunno: I thought I remember him burning up in a mansion fire.:ask:
> 
> A bowl of KK and off to bed.


Since you like old movies, you might like this story. Forest J. Ackerman, who was the creator and editor of _Famous Monsters of Filmland_, had known Karloff, Lorre, Lugosi, Vincent Price, etc. The first time I met Forry, he was wearing the ring Karloff wore in _The Mummy_ and the ring Lugosi wore in _Dracula_. He let me wear them for a while, which was a great thrill for me. Forry also owned Bela's Dracula cape along with a ton of other SF and horror items from famous movies.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this one a few minutes early: Compton's Balkan Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Getting ready to walk outside with my MAC in one arm & Lorenzo fill with 1993 Butera Royal Vintage Golden Cake.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Charlemagne in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Nachman

OnePyroTec said:


> Getting ready to walk outside with my MAC in one arm & Lorenzo fill with 1993 Butera Royal Vintage Golden Cake.


When I read this, I pictured a Mac-10, then realized you meant a computer. I must be sleepy.Or just going a little senile.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## Shemp75

Havent smoked a pipe in months ( been on the cigar kick) so I did the smart thing and eased myself back in with a bowl ( small of course) of GH&Co Irish Twist.

What a beast of a rope. Love this stuff!!

Not for the wimpy.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Nachman said:


> When I read this, I pictured a Mac-10, then realized you meant a computer. I must be sleepy.Or just going a little senile.


 I haven't had a "box" pistol in a few years. Usually around the house at night I'll take my SMG.22 with me for critter hunting while puffing on old rotting leaves. Air Ordnance


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Full Virginia Flake in a 1980 smooth slight bend, long stem Prince no name 97, made by Charatan. Next is 1991 St. James Woods in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## Salty

Been quite a day! Had a bowl of Exotique while driving around. Spent the afternoon at my local B&M. I am now enjoying a bowl of my beloved Erinmore in my Diplomat.


----------



## freestoke

Salty;3917324I am now enjoying a bowl of my beloved Erinmore in my Diplomat.[/QUOTE said:


> Erinmore what, flake or mix? Think I'm going to try to sneak some 1792 into the room. :spy:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I finished a bowl of... I dunno, maybe a half-hour ago.

It was left over from last night, and it was good.

I just finished packing, and am currently smoking, a bowl of London Mixture. Gentlemen, I waited for this bowl, and am enjoying it. I had a brief flirtation with her wispy cousin, MM 653, earlier this month. I knew it wouldn't last. I hadn't tasted Cavendish in more than twenty years. Cavendish that wasn't fully insipid, was MM 653's only charm, and it didn't last. I couldn't even finish the tin (but came close).

London Mixture. Yep.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Scotch Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in an old slightly bent Caminetto from the 70's. Man I love this tobacco............


----------



## JimInks

Smoked a cigar earlier, and now smoking Tilbury in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Academy in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker. Now half finished with this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## JimInks

Man's Best Friend in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## Nachman

@JimInks, Since you smoke so many tobaccos so often, you ought to make a brief comment on your smokes. That will give an education to those who are more pedestrian in their selections. There is always someone who is either not familiar with a particular tobacco or hasn't thought about it in a long time.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> @JimInks, Since you smoke so many tobaccos so often, you ought to make a brief comment on your smokes. That will give an education to those who are more pedestrian in their selections. There is always someone who is either not familiar with a particular tobacco or hasn't thought about it in a long time.


I've reviewed a great many of the tobaccos I smoke at TobaccoReviews.com. There also two threads in the tobacco reviews section of this forum where I reviewed 11 MacBaren blends, and another where I am reviewing Sutliff Private Stock blends. I also just did a trade with a friend and am smoking new-to-me tobaccos, which I'll eventually review when I finish smoking them and get a handle on their flavor profiles. But to write one each time I post, as much as I smoke, would cumulatively take a real ton of time. If somebody's curious about something I'm smoking, ask me, and I'll tell what I can.


----------



## JimInks

First time smoking Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Salty

C&D Burley Flake #1 . I needed a nic hit after a long monday. 

*edit to say...

Jim's reviews on Tobaccoreviews.com are great. I am enjoying the rapid fire posts. Hehe. At first I was like, "Are these posts for real?". Then, I recognized the handle. Jim is a great resource for info. Actually, I am becoming increasingly obsessed with your pipe collection. Good God, Ha, how many pipes do you own Jim? Thanks for your contributions!

Cheers,
Salty


----------



## laloin

Jim must have a huge cellar of tobacco, with the amount he goes through on a daily basis heheheh


----------



## JimInks

Salty said:


> C&D Burley Flake #1 . I needed a nic hit after a long monday.
> 
> *edit to say...
> 
> Jim's reviews on Tobaccoreviews.com are great. I am enjoying the rapid fire posts. Hehe. At first I was like, "Are these posts for real?". Then, I recognized the handle. Jim is a great resource for info. Actually, I am becoming increasingly obsessed with your pipe collection. Good God, Ha, how many pipes do you own Jim? Thanks for your contributions!
> 
> Cheers,
> Salty


Thank you for the very kinds words, Salty. I don't have an exact count, but I have over 200 pipes.

Btw, I'm smoking Wessex Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

laloin said:


> Jim must have a huge cellar of tobacco, with the amount he goes through on a daily basis heheheh


I have a decent size cellar, but nothing compared to some people I know. Reviewing tobaccos for Sutliff adds to the list, too. Man, where _was_ all this stuff when I was struggling to find a few bucks for tobacco?? :smile:

Edit: I know of five people who have 400 lbs or more of tobacco at their house. I'll never be near that! Unless I win a lottery, and even then... nahhh... never! But I would stock up and throw one heckuva big pipe smoker's party!!!! :smile:


----------



## Er999

JimInks said:


> I have a decent size cellar, but nothing compared to some people I know. Reviewing tobaccos for Sutliff adds to the list, too. Man, where _was_ all this stuff when I was struggling to find a few bucks for tobacco?? :smile:
> 
> Edit: I know of five people who have 400 lbs or more of tobacco at their house. I'll never be near that! Unless I win a lottery, and even then... nahhh... never! But I would stock up and throw one heckuva big pipe smoker's party!!!! :smile:


Does that mean that if you do throw that party will the invites be going out to all of the big names in not only the pipe industry but also those on the puff forum? :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## JimInks

Er999 said:


> Does that mean that if you do throw that party will the invites be going out to all of the big names in not only the pipe industry but also those on the puff forum? :wink: :biggrin:


If the lottery money's big enough, you're darn right I would! I like cigars, too!


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## laloin

cripes 5 people with 400 lbs of pipe tobacco crazy. Here I sit with 20 lbs which I consider enough since the majority of my cellar is bulk blends I went the least expensive way to build my cellar. Now I can add at my leasiure, or when funds allow LOL


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Louisiana Red in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## JimInks

laloin said:


> cripes 5 people with 400 lbs of pipe tobacco crazy. Here I sit with 20 lbs which I consider enough since the majority of my cellar is bulk blends I went the least expensive way to build my cellar. Now I can add at my leasiure, or when funds allow LOL


At least two of these people won't live long enough to smoke it all. Guess OC and money don't quit for some. The way you've gone about it is more the norm I'd imagine. With the exception of a few blends, I've tried to do what you've done in regard to cellaring. I have enough tobacco to last a few years, but it's tough to build the ideal stock for the cellar for most of us. I've taken advantage of every sale, free shipping promo, etc., that I could to get what I want when I could as cheaply as I can.


----------



## JimInks

A Taste of Summer in a straight 2012 MM Mizzou cob.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## Er999

JimInks said:


> If the lottery money's big enough, you're darn right I would! I like cigars, too!


Good to know...:biggrin:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished MacBaren Scottish Mixture in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second). Now part way through smoking R-Blend in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main. Just got six Sutliff Private Stock blends to review.


----------



## JimInks

Barbados Plantation in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49); a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Bacchanalia in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Navigator Blend in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Dark Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Man's Best Friend in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special. Next is Country Doctor Match in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## Desertlifter

DE Harvest on Hudson in my MM Diplomat reserved for such.

Another good one from DE - this one is likely my favorite so far.


----------



## Desertlifter

JimInks said:


> Navigator Blend in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


GLP Navigator? Do tell. I have a tin sitting awaiting opening, but I've not gotten around to it.


----------



## JimInks

South Seas in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow pot. This pipe is one of my favorites. It's been with me through sleet, snow, rain, and storm, and a lot of life. It has taken a lot of punishment, and still delivers a really good smoke. I have not smoked it in about a year and a half because the only tobacco it's seen the last 20 some years is SWRA. I realize I'm probably several months away from smoking SWRA again, so I decided it was time to break out my old friend and smoke with it. I know I have many other pipes, some I bought, some bought for me, and many expensive ones given to me when my best friend died. My pipes are my friends, some more so than others. I don't distinguish the expensive from the cheaper pipes when it comes to how I feel about them. I suspect many of us are the same way.


----------



## JimInks

JimInks said:


> I've reviewed a great many of the tobaccos I smoke at TobaccoReviews.com. There also two threads in the tobacco reviews section of this forum where I reviewed 11 MacBaren blends, and another where I am reviewing Sutliff Private Stock blends. I also just did a trade with a friend and am smoking new-to-me tobaccos, which I'll eventually review when I finish smoking them and get a handle on their flavor profiles. But to write one each time I post, as much as I smoke, would cumulatively take a real ton of time. If somebody's curious about something I'm smoking, ask me, and I'll tell what I can.





Desertlifter said:


> GLP Navigator? Do tell. I have a tin sitting awaiting opening, but I've not gotten around to it.


No, this is a Sutliff Private Stock blend. I'll make that clearer from now on. This one is black as night, and smells sweet from the BC and the vanilla. I've never tried the GLP Navigator, but it's been on my list to try some time.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09). Good tobacco in one of my favorite pipes. Maybe the best $14.00 I ever spent on something. And when I think that I got it for half price on a Tinderbox close out back in '79, when a buck meant something to me, I sure consider myself lucky to have it.


----------



## laloin

All I managed to smoke tonight was a bowl of LNF in my Sav Mr. "G" straight billard. Good as always


----------



## JimInks

Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished J. Fox Hibernia in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker. Next is 1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## Mister Moo

Orlik's Elizabethan Mixture in a Paul's Cayuga Deluxe.

It ain't near as good as the pipe. :boohoo:


----------



## Nachman

Mister Moo said:


> Orlik's Elizabethan Mixture in a Paul's Cayuga Deluxe.
> 
> It ain't near as good as the pipe. :boohoo:


Hi Moo. I didn't much like it when I first opened it, but after being opened and jarred for a couple of weeks, it has improved a lot. It is still no St James Flake or Escudo, but it is decent now it has aired.


----------



## JimInks

Mister Moo said:


> Orlik's Elizabethan Mixture in a Paul's Cayuga Deluxe.
> 
> It ain't near as good as the pipe. :boohoo:


I found the new EM very inferior to the Murray's version. Looks like you have, too.

This is my second try at smoking Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021. I didn't get a whole lot from the first smoke the other day, but this is doing better for me now. I think I'll need to smoke a few bowls to season the pipe some before I get the true flavor of this mixture. Sure looks pretty in the baggie, and it has a lots of the tobaccos I like in the mix, like red Virginia and burley. Rather mild for a blend with latakia, perique and Turkish, not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a 1980 smooth slight bend, long stem Prince no name 97, made by Charatan.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Navigator Blend in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonehaven in bent Ropp New Bellecour. Man I love this tobacco.............Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Well, baseball is over for another year. I really liked the goodbye tribute to the retiring Tim McCarver. 

Country Doctor Match in a 1986 pebble relief Aldo Velani Titan 33 briar Oom Paul/Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Scotch Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Barbados Plantation in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49); a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's London Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Damn @JimInks , you've got a pretty impressive selection of pipes there. How large is your complete collection?


----------



## JimInks

Tobias Lutz said:


> Damn @JimInks , you've got a pretty impressive selection of pipes there. How large is your complete collection?


I don't have an exact count, but if cobs are counted, it's about 250. Some I bought, some were gifts, and many of the expensive ones were bequeathed to me when my best friend died three years ago. He was like my own brother, so you can imagine how I treasure them. I started him on pipe smoking, and I was with him when he bought most of them, never dreaming he'd die at an early age, and I would end up with them. I always smoke them in his honor. I take your interest in my collection as part of that honor for my friend.

I'm now smoking R-Blend in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

JimInks said:


> I don't have an exact count, but if cobs are counted, it's about 250.


That certainly rivals, if not exceeds the largest collections I know of here. I completely understand the value of having such a connection with many of your pipes- Lord knows the things I consider most valuable in my home are not necessarily the ones my insurance company would appreciate as such, but the ones that have ties to family and friends over the years. If you ever have the opportunity, and are willing, it would be awesome to post some pictures of your favorites (or just the collection as a whole)- nothing is more fun than drooling over someone else's tobacciana :biggrin:


----------



## JimInks

Tobias Lutz said:


> That certainly rivals, if not exceeds the largest collections I know of here. I completely understand the value of having such a connection with many of your pipes- Lord knows the things I consider most valuable in my home are not necessarily the ones my insurance company would appreciate as such, but the ones that have ties to family and friends over the years. If you ever have the opportunity, and are willing, it would be awesome to post some pictures of your favorites (or just the collection as a whole)- nothing is more fun than drooling over someone else's tobacciana :biggrin:


I know of two people who have over 1,000 pipes each. One of them owns 70 Dunhills. Wish I could remember what pipe forum I saw those pictures. There's another guy who has at least 500, and over a hundred are Dunhills. I own eight.

I have posted a good number of my pipes at another forum, but I'm not certain the moderators here would want me to link to somebody else's site. If it's okay to do so, hopefully someone will let me know.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

JimInks said:


> I have posted a good number of my pipes at another forum, but I'm not certain the moderators here would want me to link to somebody else's site. If it's okay to do so, hopefully someone will let me know.


That would generally be frowned upon as a breech of decorum- but hopefully you'll hang around here for a while and re-post some of them in the future. Cheers.


----------



## JimInks

Tobias Lutz said:


> That would generally be frowned upon as a breech of decorum- but hopefully you'll hang around here for a while and re-post some of them in the future. Cheers.


I figured it wasn't cool to do it, but it never hurts to make sure. I'll see what I can do about posting them here when I'm able.


----------



## Desertlifter

Captain Earle's Mystic in my Bjarne Saucer.

Very complex blend - this stuff demands a cool fall backyard and some serious contemplation time.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Captain Earle's Mystic in my Bjarne Saucer.
> 
> Very complex blend - this stuff demands a cool fall backyard and some serious contemplation time.


Sounds like a more potent version of Walnut. :tu

The trick-or-treaters have begun their assault. :lol: Smoking some Dart Mix between sessions of handing out candy. p


----------



## Salty

I am having my first bowl of Presbyterian Mixture in my favorite Sav. This is truly amazing. I am getting a sweetness, and fruit flavors in addition to the smokiness I have come to expect from English Blends. I see what all the fuss is about. This is going to be a staple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## teedles915

Cherokee Cherry (Gatlinburlier) in a country gentleman cob.


----------



## DanR

Bought about 4lbs of candy, and only had 1 trick-or-treater so far - the pizza delivery guy. Guess I'll be "bulking up" for winter...

I didn't know what to expect, really. This is the first Halloween I've been home for in over 10 years. Usually, I'm at the auto show in Vegas - but this year it's a week later. Smoking some Brigade Campaign Flake to celebrate being here with the kiddos - well, sort of, they just left to go gather MORE candy...


----------



## DanR

I'll also add that I usually ignore the pop up ads, but this new one for Fredrick's of Hollywood has got my attention! :tu


----------



## JimInks

DanR said:


> Bought about 4lbs of candy, and only had 1 trick-or-treater so far - the pizza delivery guy. Guess I'll be "bulking up" for winter...
> 
> I didn't know what to expect, really. This is the first Halloween I've been home for in over 10 years. Usually, I'm at the auto show in Vegas - but this year it's a week later. Smoking some Brigade Campaign Flake to celebrate being here with the kiddos - well, sort of, they just left to go gather MORE candy...


We quit handing out candy for the same reason. Maybe people are scared to Trick or Treat like we did when we were kids. Btw, I'm smoking the same thing you are: Wessex Dark Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Dublin with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

teedles915 said:


> Cherokee Cherry (Gatlinburlier) in a country gentleman cob.


I thought I was the only one on here that bought from the Gatlinburlier! I've been smoking their stuff since I got started with pipes a decade ago. I really like the Pistachio Peak and the Mountain Maple.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## teedles915

Tobias Lutz said:


> I thought I was the only one on here that bought from the Gatlinburlier! I've been smoking their stuff since I got started with pipes a decade ago. I really like the Pistachio Peak and the Mountain Maple.


I LOVE Gatlinburlier. I haven't tried either of those blends. There is never a time I am without Cumberland, my favorite baccy of all time. It is a wonderfully sweet English blend similar to to a Frog Morton type. I am also fond of the flagship Gatlinburley. I also keep around some Valley Vanilla for a crowd pleaser


----------



## AndrewV

Hey guys and gals, been awhile I know. Some of you may know that I was out of work for a while. I'm not dead! Just been getting things in order. I wasn't pipin much, but I always read your posts. I have a new job now that consumes almost all of my time, I rarely get days off. BUT I have since dusted off my pipes and have been pipin again! I have mostly been an english man, but over the last couple of weeks i've been decimating my sample of Lane LL7 I recieved from pipes and cigars with one of my past orders. It's good! I have just received my package today of 1oz of each of Lane's blends. I had to open the black raspberry right away and that is what i'm puffing away on as we speak. It is great. Glad to be back! Can't promise i'll post like I used to but I will definately be reading Puff on the daily!


----------



## Thirston

AndrewV said:


> Hey guys and gals, been awhile I know. !


Welcome back. Pipe show this weekend in LV. Wish I was going. Maybe a late night 5 hour drive is in order.

Elizabethan in a Radice Bulldog.


----------



## Marlow

About to try 1792 for the first time, in a MM CG.


----------



## Salty

Marlow said:


> About to try 1792 for the first time, in a MM CG.


You are in for a treat! Hope you love it as much as I do.

I am having my first bowl of Squadron Leader. I am getting some interesting raisiny, prune sort of undertones in this one...I love this stuff.


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> You are in for a treat! Hope you love it as much as I do.
> 
> I am having my first bowl of Squadron Leader. I am getting some interesting raisiny, prune sort of undertones in this one...I love this stuff.


SL is great stuff. Try Skiff Mixture for an interesting contrast - a bit milder, a bit more Oriental (to my taste) in the mix. Very good stuff.

For my part, Three Nuns in a Savinelli that is fighting hard with my Stanwell for "favorite pipe" status.


----------



## Salty

Desertlifter said:


> SL is great stuff. Try Skiff Mixture for an interesting contrast - a bit milder, a bit more Oriental (to my taste) in the mix. Very good stuff.
> 
> For my part, Three Nuns in a Savinelli that is fighting hard with my Stanwell for "favorite pipe" status.


Wow. Of the four tins I bought a couple of weeks ago, Skiff is the only one I have not opened yet. I am looking forward to it.

I have Three Nuns in my new CG with a vulcanite forever stem. I was smoking it while the SL dried out. Freaky man. Great minds and all.

Cheers!


----------



## Marlow

Salty said:


> You are in for a treat! Hope you love it as much as I do.
> 
> I am having my first bowl of Squadron Leader. I am getting some interesting raisiny, prune sort of undertones in this one...I love this stuff.


I did like it a lot, it was just a little tough to keep when just stuffing it in the pipe, next time I will rub it out. ipe:

Btw, Squadron Leader was my first love when it comes to pipe tobacco, I have not smoked it in a long time though, I will need to buy some more.



Desertlifter said:


> SL is great stuff. Try Skiff Mixture for an interesting contrast - a bit milder, a bit more Oriental (to my taste) in the mix. Very good stuff.
> 
> For my part, Three Nuns in a Savinelli that is fighting hard with my Stanwell for "favorite pipe" status.


Have you tried Robert McConnell's Oriental?


----------



## JimInks

Home and exhausted after a long road, but I had a great day. M'lady and I went Richmond, Va., and were given a two hour personal tour of the Sutliff factory today, and they also gifted me a fair amount of tobaccos. The people there couldn't possibly have been nicer to us, and I learned a great deal about the company, and how tobacco is processed. It was endlessly fascinating. When they opened the doors to processing section, I was hit with the wonderful smell of latakia! It only got better from there on, seeing the steps used to bag and/or tin tobaccos from beginning to end. The knowledge and passion for tobaccos was such a great thing to witness. Wish I had owned a video camera to record it.

And you get to smoke there, too! I smoked Old Dark Fired, Edward G. Robinson, and Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match while I was there. Again, I had a wonderful time with very good people who were generous with their time during a work day. It was one great day!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Man's Best Friend in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand. Next is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## Er999

Drew's estate 7th ave blonde in a mm Washington cob...I may have packed this a little too tightly... Oh well...


----------



## JimInks

1980s Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## Marlow

Samovar in the new Moretti pipe, so far it has been an exceptional smoker.


----------



## Desertlifter

Marlow said:


> I did like it a lot, it was just a little tough to keep when just stuffing it in the pipe, next time I will rub it out. ipe:
> 
> Btw, Squadron Leader was my first love when it comes to pipe tobacco, I have not smoked it in a long time though, I will need to buy some more.
> 
> Have you tried Robert McConnell's Oriental?


I have not - sound like one to add to the list. Have to say that I've not tried any of his blends of yet - so many marques, so little time....

I think that I will take out the 1980's vintage Three Nuns I have laying about to compare to the new blend this weekend. The new stuff is nice, to be sure. The last time I had old Three Nuns I burned it in an orgy of pipey goodness. Kind of like the first time I tried UK Capstan.


----------



## MarkC

I'm not very high on the McConnell blends I've tried, but Oriental is the exception. If you're into orientals, it's a must-try.

I'm smoking my first bowl of Old Gowrie in ages.


----------



## JimInks

Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking South Seas in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## Salty

I gotta say that Stonehaven is rocking my Saturday.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## laloin

smoking a bowl of FVF in my GBD tap Canadian. this batch is 2 yrs old, had lots of age showing on the flake. Having a bit of a issue keeping the bowl lite. dried the flake overnight and it was still a bit moist this evening. oh well still a great smoke


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished some MacBaren Navy Flake in my Wiebe pipe


----------



## Marlow

Black Irish Twist and PA in a Radice. The start of my experimenting with mixing PA.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend. Now, it's Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. I'm curious to see if there's any difference in taste between the flake and ready rubbed version. I'd expect no difference, but I'll see for sure.


----------



## Marlow

First Hamborger Veermaster in Savinelli Gaius, now Ennerdale in MM Diplomat.


----------



## JimInks

About to smoke a bowl of MacBaren Roll Cake in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Marlow said:


> First Hamborger Veermaster in Savinelli Gaius, now Ennerdale in MM Diplomat.


What did ya think of the HV (before you stripped yer taste buds with the Ennerdale)?


----------



## Marlow

El wedo del milagro said:


> What did ya think of the HV (before you stripped yer taste buds with the Ennerdale)?


I really like it, it is jousting with FVF for the spot of my favourite straight virginia.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Marlow said:


> I really like it, it is jousting with FVF for the spot of my favourite straight virginia.


There should be laws against tobaccos tasting that good!! :beerchug: I just got introduced to HV by a friend, and am really enjoying it.

I'm smoking the last of this trade sample of Peretti's London Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom. Good stuff, but it ain't HV or FVF!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking one of my favorite blends: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> There should be laws against tobaccos tasting that good!! :beerchug: I just got introduced to HV by a friend, and am really enjoying it.
> 
> I'm smoking the last of this trade sample of Peretti's London Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom. Good stuff, but it ain't HV or FVF!


It seems everyone agrees about HV ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Marlow inspired me to smoke Hamborger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. This is really great tobacco!


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> Marlow inspired me to smoke Hamborger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. This is really great tobacco!


I've been looking at Ascorti pipes for a long time, have not yet pulled the trigger though, one day I will.


----------



## Salty

Finished a bowl of OG while driving around Durham today. I am enjoying a bowl of FVF in my CG. I am glad I bought so much of this last year when I started piping. I really love this stuff.:dude:


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Marlow said:


> I've been looking at Ascorti pipes for a long time, have not yet pulled the trigger though, one day I will.


I own 12 of them, two of which I got cleaned and sanitized, but have not smoked. All of them come from the 1979-86 period and they are really good smokers. Well worth the money. I don't know how the current productions are, but I've never heard one complaint about them, either.


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> I own 12 of them, two of which I got cleaned and sanitized, but have not smoked. All of them come from the 1979-86 period and they are really good smokers. Well worth the money. I don't know how the current productions are, but I've never heard one complaint about them, either.


Yes, I have only heard good things. When I come across one that I fall in love with, I will definitely buy it.


----------



## JimInks

Nearly finished smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

CD Blend in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## JimInks

Charlemagne in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Dark Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Dublin with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke a few minutes early: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## MarkC

Still smoking Old Gowrie. You know how some virginias seem cold and austere? Union Square comes to mind. This one is just the opposite. Very warm, with an almost buttery richness. Very nice for a night with snow on the ground.


----------



## JimInks

Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## Marlow

Going to give Peterson another try, just got a Irish Harp 05 in the mail. I have been a bit dissapointed with Peterson before, I have a Sherlock Holmes that gurgles a lot. It will be Five Brothers in this one.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## MarkC

Marlow said:


> It will be Five Brothers in this one.


Guess that's the last we'll hear of from Per... 

More OG. The jar has reached that point where, it's not going to end today, and probably not tomorrow, but the end is near. Usually the best part of the tin for me.


----------



## Marlow

MarkC said:


> Guess that's the last we'll hear of from Per...
> 
> More OG. The jar has reached that point where, it's not going to end today, and probably not tomorrow, but the end is near. Usually the best part of the tin for me.


Oh, I can handle it ipe:

Samovar in Moretti, black coffee on the side.


----------



## Mante

I need to buy more notable pipes & smoke a bowl every 10 minutes so I can have some worth in this thread, apparently. :evil:

Hey Mark! One for you my friend. LOL


----------



## JimInks

Tashaz said:


> I need to buy more notable pipes & smoke a bowl every 10 minutes so I can have some worth in this thread, apparently. :evil:


Aww, go fry an egg!!! :rotfl: Lol!


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


Nørding is another one I am just waiting for the right one to pounce at, specifically a freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Marlow said:


> Nørding is another one I am just waiting for the right one to pounce at, specifically a freehand.


You won't be disappointed. Nording makes very good pipes at fair prices. All of my Nordings are freehands, and I love 'em!

Smoking Briggs Match in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoked Wessex Dark Flake earlier, and now it's Voodoo Queen in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021


----------



## Desertlifter

Cpt. Earle's Nightwatch in a Bjarne Saucer.

Not bad. Pretty good, but not spectacular. Mystic was far more interesting, albeit less complex and engaging.


----------



## ProbateGeek

A fantastic bowl of Louisiana Flake in the meer. Perhaps it was the slight chill in the air tonight; perhaps the relative humidity on my front porch; perhaps the feeling, finally sinking in, that a Pacific Northwest spring is many, many, many dreary weeks away; perhaps that the Blazers just got their asses handed to them by the Rockets in one of the worst third quarters I've ever seen played; perhaps that my newly restemmed meer actually has become the world's best smoking pipe.

I dunno - but it was a beautiful and utterly delicious smoke - the kind that makes you shake your head occasionally, almost in disbelief, as every slight kiss off the stem give you billows of an indescribable scrumptious, smokey delight. That good. I think I'm starting to get what steinr1 is all about with this one.

Ya think it was the Hedges that turned me?


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> A fantastic bowl of Louisiana Flake in the meer. Perhaps it was the slight chill in the air tonight; perhaps the relative humidity on my front porch; perhaps the feeling, finally sinking in, that a Pacific Northwest spring is many, many, many dreary weeks away; perhaps that the Blazers just got their asses handed to them by the Rockets in one of the worst third quarters I've ever seen played.
> 
> I dunno - but it was a beautiful and utterly delicious smoke - the kind that makes you shake your head occasionally, almost in disbelief, as every slight kiss off the stem give you billows of scrumptious smokey delight. That good. I think I'm starting to get what steinr1 is all about with this one.
> 
> Ya think it was the Hedges that turned me?


Those are the pipe moments that you love, the almost transcendental one. Another GH flake to add to my list.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> ...perhaps that my newly restemmed meer actually has become the world's best smoking pipe.


Here's hopin', Terry! :smile: "One of the guys on my pipe forum actually has the world's best smoking pipe. It's always fun to rub virtual elbows with people of renown."

As for Louisiana Flake, I theoretically have 9oz resting in the cellar. :nod: Right now though, it's another GH&Co. offering, Kendal Flake, and more coffee!


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## Marlow

Dark Birdseye in new Peterson Harp 05. Put me in the mood for Walnut Flake, need to buy some.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> As for Louisiana Flake, I theoretically have 9oz resting in the cellar.


I didn't really enjoy this one till about the third or fourth smoke - funny how it takes a while to "get it" with some blends.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier it was Wessex Dark Flake. Now, it's Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## madbricky

I've been chain smoking Sutliff Mild Burley in a variety of pipes. My tenth or so is in a nice old bent Dublin estate pipe. Great smoking, mildly sweet and Nutty not too much nicotine. I need more soon!


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## ProbateGeek

More Louisiana Flake for me, again in the meer, and again extremely good. I seem to crave the same blend for two days, then move on to the next in my short rotation. I'm fine with that.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> More Louisiana Flake for me, again in the meer, and again extremely good. I seem to crave the same blend for two days, then move on to the next in my short rotation. I'm fine with that.


I've been puffing on LA Red now and again - enough that it is time for more.

For no apparent reason I am thinking that tomorrow shall be an ODF day. Or more Three Nuns.


----------



## JimInks

Internet service was down, but I was smoking anyway. Now, it's Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Dark Twist in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## Marlow

GH Kendal Flake mixed with a bit PA in Savinelli Gaius. It was delicious actually.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was EGR, then Fox and Hound, and presently it's Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Westminster in a Jack Howell 284


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## OnePyroTec

That is an interesting looking Lorenzo Jim. (I have seen your picture of it)

Tonight for me is just some Plum Pudding in a Yello-Bole that I re-finished.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Balkan Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. Next is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Navigator Blend in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## Nachman

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Westminster in a Jack Howell 284


Wow! Perfect grain. That must be a thousand dollar pipe. If you got it for less, you got a bargain.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Wow! Perfect grain. That must be a thousand dollar pipe. If you got it for less, you got a bargain.


I agree! What a pipe, DJ! :faint: I feel like a real Palooka here with my 4Dot full of Kendal Flake.  At least I've got some high caliber suds! Rollinhg Rock! :beerchug:


----------



## ProbateGeek

That pipe IS a beauty. I didn't notice, but should have known, that it was DJ posting it. Nice!


----------



## Salty

Bow Leggeded Bear in the CG. Friday indeed. Cheers.


----------



## LandonColby

Went into the b&m today for a quick browse, didn't know what I was looking for, and chanced upon this little gem.









This is my first time trying this stuff and it's pretty good, not what everyone claims it is, but a nice treat as I love burley and Virginias.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished MacBaren Dark Twist in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Kendal's #7 in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## Desertlifter

Still working at the patrol, but there is a bowl or two of Three Nuns circa 1989 or so awaiting my return home.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Had a good day raising $$$ for charity with my youngest daughter again today, I'm going to celebrate with some 20 year old Nightcap in an old estate Yello-Bole I cleaned up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## Salty

I am christening my new meer with a bowl of appropriately stinky Haddo's Delight...which I adore btw. This is my first meer and it is so much lighter than I thought it would be. I couldn't be more pleased with it. Happy Saturday all.
@JimInks Counting my 3 MM's. This puts me a 11 Pipes! Ha! I am gaining on you buddy!

Cheers,
Salty


----------



## JimInks

Salty said:


> I am christening my new meer with a bowl of appropriately stinky Haddo's Delight...which I adore btw. This is my first meer and it is so much lighter than I thought it would be. I couldn't be more pleased with it. Happy Saturday all.
> @JimInks Counting my 3 MM's. This puts me a 11 Pipes! Ha! I am gaining on you buddy!
> 
> Cheers,
> Salty


I hear ya, pal! Keep on going! Buy! Buy! Buy! But not so much the missus leaves you, or it's "Bye! Bye! Bye!" :twisted: Seriously, I like MMs, too, and they count! Hope you enjoy the meer. I love mine. Thumbs up to ya!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

JimInks said:


> I hear ya, pal! Keep on going! Buy! Buy! Buy! But not so much the missus leaves you, or it's "Bye! Bye! Bye!" :twisted: Seriously, I like MMs, too, and they count! Hope you enjoy the meer. I love mine. Thumbs up to ya!!


+1 on that!


----------



## OnePyroTec

sorry, refresh double post


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## DanR

Luxury Twist Flake mixed with some Five Brothers to boost its strength. A nice nightcap!


----------



## MarkC

Five Brothers is one I still haven't tried. I know exactly when I'm going to try it, but I've had a really nice stretch of months without any insomnia. Not complaining, but I don't want to lose the pouch before the experiment! 

Right now: a bowl of Astley's No. 55 that is really clicking.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Five Brothers is one I still haven't tried. I know exactly when I'm going to try it, but I've had a really nice stretch of months without any insomnia. Not complaining, but I don't want to lose the pouch before the experiment!
> 
> Right now: a bowl of Astley's No. 55 that is really clicking.


5B's not the nicotine freight train of GH&Co. twists, or anything like that, Mark. It's a very thin cut and comes very dry, so mixed with other stuff it makes lighting moister mixes a bit easier. It's a lot richer in Vitamin N than regular OTCs, but probably no more than a medium-strong in the bigger scheme of things.


----------



## MarkC

Thanks for that; I was assuming it was stronger than the G,H ropes. Still, it's probably strong for me. My rum twist is safely stored away for the future; it's a bit strong for me at the moment.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

1991 St. James Woods in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## Marlow

Ok folks, I'm going to Gran Canaria, see you all in a week. :wave:


----------



## Salty

Marlow said:


> Ok folks, I'm going to Gran Canaria, see you all in a week. :wave:


Wow. Have fun! I am jealous.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## LandonColby

Aged Burley Flake in a Savinelli partially bent rusticated Dublin. This stuff is the best.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Salty said:


> Bow Leggeded Bear in the CG. Friday indeed. Cheers.


Reminds me to look for the 8oz tins I've misplaced. Cobbing Balkan Supreme - lovely on a "cold" day. p


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Dark Twist in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Reminds me to look for the 8oz tins I've misplaced. Cobbing Balkan Supreme - lovely on a "cold" day. p


Mari has so much tobacco that she loses 8oz tins. That's my kind of gal! :tu

Having a second bowl of First Responders tonight. A perfect complement to my pot roast and mashed potatoes dinner!


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Third bowl of pipe tobacco today. This time, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Soon, this blend is to be released in 1.5 oz. tins.


----------



## JimInks

Top Shelf in a 1980 raw sienna light relief Rossi 1886 Visconte 245 Oom Paul with an Amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Man's Best Friend in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand. Next is Red Cake in an Ascorti.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Russ' Cinnamon Roll in a MM Washington cob.


----------



## JimInks

Hamborger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## Salty

Skiff Mixture for me tonight. Fruity, smokey goodness.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Oh, Canada! Canadian front should reach Houston in the morning, but we won't get a freeze. 

Ah, sipping FVF with a Country Gent. 



DanR said:


> Mari has so much tobacco that she loses 8oz tins. That's my kind of gal! :tu


:r



Latakius Vituscan said:


> Westminster in a Jack Howell 284


Back, and in your usual fine style! We've missed you!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Next will be Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra egg-shaped poker.


----------



## Salty

KK for me tonight. If I was forced to pick a favorite tobacco, this would still be it. It just pushes all my buttons, as it were. I have also come to the conclusion, that I need more Peterson's. I just bought a Donegal rusticated straight bulldog. I also own a Killarney Red Billiard. They both smoke so well, and are so affordable it is amazing.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 55 in the Stanwell egg again. I noticed last night that this stuff really shines in this pipe, flavor-wise. Of course, the Stanwell size means even quicker bowls. One of the compromises of life, I suppose.


----------



## JimInks

C&D White Burley in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Union Leader in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

PS Cube Cut in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend XXX Danish Sovereign 324 sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in an old Stanwell Royal Guard with a flat bottom earlier this evening, Man -- I sure do like 1792 -- a great tobacco!!


----------



## Longer ash

working on a bowl of c&d exhausted roster at the moment and working on my keg of beer next to me.........


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just finished more of C&D's Captain Bob's Blend in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## OnePyroTec

After dinner I'll be breaking in my pipe I just finished with some SPC Seattle Evening.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## Salty

Caravan in my MM CG.


----------



## bluesman.54

Pembroke in an old Stanwell Royal Guard. Great tobacco. Life is Good!


----------



## MarkC

Popped a tin of Ferndown Yellow & Brown and broke out the Puff meer. Yellow & Brown is a blend I went nuts over early in my smoking 'career'. I was politely warned at the time that I was probably getting carried away early, and it's true. I wouldn't rank this as one of my top favorites. On the other hand, it's good enough that I have no urge to dump it. It's a very simply blend; to my taste it's just red virginia, a LOT of drama leaf and some of one other oriental that I can't name (sure with I'd taken notes during my tour of the Grand Oriental series; then I'd know which one it was) that adds a touch of sourness to the mix. A nice simple blend, if not flashy. I'm sure it's age doesn't hurt; I've had these tins for over three years, but the one I opened when I got them was already about three years old, judging by the 'paper saturation' in the tin.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Then, MacBaren Navy Flake. Now, it's Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 1984 MM General cob.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished FVF in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince. Next is Old Dark Fired in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Count Pulaski in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. Next is Louisiana Red in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: 1991 St. James Woods in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## Salty

Elizabethan Mixture to start off with tonight.


----------



## JimInks

CD Blend in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a bent Wessex. A wonderful way to spend a warm evening here in Iowa!


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was HV in an Ascorti. Now, it's R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## Salty

I had some Mac Baren's Sweet Vanilla Cream earlier. I liked it, I think. No, I did, yup. It was different. Not sure I will buy it again, but I want to start trying some of the flavored tobaccos. Anyway, I am having Escudo in my small Peterson Bulldog. I am a cavendish fiend.


----------



## bluesman.54

Tillbury in a bent, rusticated Brebbia 839. A wonderful way to spend the eveningl


----------



## OnePyroTec

Working on some Seattle Evening in "MY" pipe.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Balkan Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano nose warmer.


----------



## JimInks

Man's Best Friend in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## Nachman

I had a big dinner of brisket boiled in ale with carrots and suet dumplings followed by a big bowl of Dark Birdseye. It is no wonder Yorkshire men tend to die young with heart attacks.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> I had a big dinner of brisket boiled in ale with carrots and suet dumplings followed by a big bowl of Dark Birdseye. It is no wonder Yorkshire men tend to die young with heart attacks.


Re, your diet: I'm younger than you are, but you'll have plenty of company just the same! Btw, I applaud you for your choice of tobacco there. Great stuff!

I'm smoking Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. I like this one a lot, too.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Nachman said:


> I had a big dinner of brisket boiled in ale with carrots and suet dumplings followed by a big bowl of Dark Birdseye. It is no wonder Yorkshire men tend to die young with heart attacks.


:banana:


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed some Tilbury in a brent Brebbia and some HHODF in an old bent Caminetto Business earlier tonight.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra egg-shaped poker.


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> I had a big dinner of brisket boiled in ale with carrots and suet dumplings....


That sounds absolutely disgusting! :lol:

Hamborger Veermaster tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## BamBam

Boswell's Piper's Pleasure in...what else a Boswell bent apple. Love a Boswell!!!


----------



## freestoke

Launch minus 12 minutes! Big Launch from Virginia should be seeable all the way as far west as Michigan! It'll swing into view in NY about a minute after launch, at 8:15 EST. And the skies are clear here! :banana:

Lighting some PA for the event.


----------



## freestoke

Launch minus 12 minutes! Big Launch from Virginia should be seeable all the way as far west as Michigan! It'll swing into view in NY about a minute after launch, at 8:15 EST. And the skies are clear here! :banana:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-tv-wallops
Lighting some PA for the event.


----------



## freestoke

Very cool! It was red! :shock: Would have expected white for some reason, but I think that was it! Going, going, gone! :banana: 

Gotta have something stout -- some KK should do the job. p


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Dark Twist in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## bluesman.54

Paper Plate Special in an old bent Caminetto Excelence Extra. A nice relaxing evening.


----------



## freestoke

Sheesh. out: I see a rocket heading into space from my back yard and nobody even cares. out: And I was even smoking my Legend when I was looking at it, so I was even on topic! out:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Sheesh. out: I see a rocket heading into space from my back yard and nobody even cares. out: And I was even smoking my Legend when I was looking at it, so I was even on topic! out:


I guess space exploration has become commonplace. I remember listening to Sputnik come over going beep...beep...beep on the wireless.


----------



## Marlow

Coming back from the trip, I had three new pipes waiting for me, and another one coming tomorrow. I will start with some Five Brothers in the bottom Nording.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I guess space exploration has become commonplace. I remember listening to Sputnik come over going beep...beep...beep on the wireless.


Yeah, I guess it's a lot more fun to sit on the couch and watch cars go around in circles real fast. :lol: Cars are still so exciting and new and all! It was a little different for this area, though, since you could actually see the rocket flying off into space. Watching it blast off on the live feed from NASA, then walking outside and seeing it going up was a bit more "hands on" than normal. Should ISON, the Comet of the Century wannabee, survive its trip around the sun, it could really be something! Currently disappearing into the glare of the sun, inside the orbit of Mercury, it will graze the sun's surface Thanksgiving Day, and come back into view a week or so afterward...if it doesn't break up. :spy:

Keep your eyes to the skies!


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Coming back from the trip, I had three new pipes waiting for me, and another one coming tomorrow. I will start with some Five Brothers in the bottom Nording.


Looks like a Comoy's in the middle! Don't think I've ever seen one with that kind of mount before. Cool!


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Looks like a Comoy's in the middle! Don't think I've ever seen one with that kind of mount before. Cool!


It is actually an Il Ceppo, sorry :frown: :wink:


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> It is actually an Il Ceppo, sorry :frown: :wink:


I saw the "C" and jumped to conclusion.  I had a Comoy's once, a plain, natural billiard, but I also had a few $5 Mincer's Specials, the basket pipes up front in Mincer's Pipe Shop, which were Comoy's, BBB and GBD seconds. They didn't have the "C" on the stem, though. :lol:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I saw the "C" and jumped to conclusion.  I had a Comoy's once, a plain, natural billiard, but I also had a few $5 Mincer's Specials, the basket pipes up front in Mincer's Pipe Shop, which were Comoy's, BBB and GBD seconds. They didn't have the "C" on the stem, though. :lol:


Comoy's have never really caught my attention, I feel like I might have heard some things that were less than flattering, but I could be mistaken. At least about the newer ones, and when it comes to older english pipes Dunhill is first on my list. Otherwise, I'm mostly about italian pipes.

PA in the new Il Ceppo, tea on the side :smile:


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> Coming back from the trip, I had three new pipes waiting for me, and another one coming tomorrow. I will start with some Five Brothers in the bottom Nording.
> 
> 
> 
> Those sure are some nice looking pipes. Beautiful grains in the free hands. May they give hours of smoking pleasure. Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying some Red Cake in a bent Randy Wiley #7 . Red Cake has to be one of slowest smoking tobaccos I have found. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## BlueDevil07

H & H egg nog in a MM cob. Very creamy.


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying some Red Cake in a bent Randy Wiley #7 . Red Cake has to be one of slowest smoking tobaccos I have found. Life is Good!


Yeah, yeah, rub it in! I intended to stock up last month when it was on sale.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Tambo in a Country Gentleman cob.


----------



## MarkC

I'll be loading a bowl of HV as soon as I can get the place warmed up. The cats wanted out when I went to work, so I turned the heater off and left a window open. Didn't know a cold snap was coming today; it's 25 F outside right now.


----------



## Thirston

Damn, that's a bit chilly. I'm not even used to the mid-50's yet.


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Those sure are some nice looking pipes. Beautiful grains in the free hands. May they give hours of smoking pleasure. Enjoy!


Thanks! ipe:

Just got my other pipe, but my camera died on me, I'll post a picture later. It is a Ardor Marte Fantasy. And now for a test run with some PA.


----------



## Marlow

The test run bodes well, it smoked like a dream with PA, hope it burns other tobaccos as well.


----------



## Marlow

Taking the other Nording for a test drive with PA before bed.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a straight 1978 black sandblasted Sir Brent billiard with lucite stem and silver band repair on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

1991 St. James Woods in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> Yeah, yeah, rub it in! I intended to stock up last month when it was on sale.


Actually it is still on sale -- 10% off through the month of November @ Pipes and Cigars. It's not too late for you to do the Hoo Doo that you do so well!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> And now for a test run with some PA.


Jim's PA is tried and true. If it smokes well with PA it will with other tobaccos as well. If I find that the smoke is a bit moist, but the pipe has passed the PA test -- I dry the tobacco out some and everything is then A-Okay! Enjoy your new pipes!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale with a bit of perique mixed in a bent Thompson meer. It is getting cold here tonight in the 20's and this is the perfect tobacco to warm ones heart! Life is Good!


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Jim's PA is tried and true. If it smokes well with PA it will with other tobaccos as well. If I find that the smoke is a bit moist, but the pipe has passed the PA test -- I dry the tobacco out some and everything is then A-Okay! Enjoy your new pipes!


I pray that is true with the Ardor, because it was possibly the best burning bowl I've ever had, and I hope I have found a gold mine. ipe: Thanks for the tip! :smile:


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> I pray that is true with the Ardor, because it was possibly the best burning bowl I've ever had, and I hope I have found a gold mine. ipe: Thanks for the tip! :smile:


If it passed the PA test -- you have a new favorite -- or at least a new favorite in rotation. Congratulations and may you enjoy years of perfect smoking pleasure with your new pipes!


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> If it passed the PA test -- you have a new favorite -- or at least a new favorite in rotation. Congratulations and may you enjoy years of perfect smoking pleasure with your new pipes!


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## Marlow

Hamborger Veermaster in my lovely new Ardor, beer on the side. It's a bit funny, I would never think I would come across an Ardor I actually liked the look of, usually I find them hideous, especially their "meteora" finish which is probably the ugliest finish out there. But I really liked the look of this one, and I am *so* glad I bought it!


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


I would love to see a photo of that one.


----------



## JimInks

I hope this works and the picture is there. If it is, the Nording is the bottom right pipe.

Edit: nope, won't post it.I somehow managed to get it posted in the post above this one.


----------



## JimInks

Marlow said:


> I would love to see a photo of that one.


Here it is. Bottom right pipe.


----------



## Nachman

Too cold to smoke outside, so I am smoking Elizabethan Mixture because the room note is not as stout as the tobaccos I usually smoke.


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> View attachment 46700
> 
> 
> I hope this works and the picture is there. If it is, the Nording is the bottom right pipe.
> 
> Edit: nope, won't post it.I somehow managed to get it posted in the post above this one.


There is something weird with uploading photos on this site, it is not easy. But that is a great photo, lots of cool freehands there! I just recently got my first freehand pipe, after wanting one for years, also Nording, in fact I got two of them in one go.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Marlow

PA in Nording Freehand, Screwdriver on the side.


----------



## bluesman.54

HHODF in an old Stanwell Royal Guard on a cold winter's night here in Iowa. Good thing I have my heated man cave in the garage! Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Dark Twist in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale with a bit of perique mixed in in a no name meer. A beautiful cold, crisp night here in Iowa. Life is Good!


----------



## MarkC

JimInks said:


> View attachment 46700
> 
> 
> I hope this works and the picture is there. If it is, the Nording is the bottom right pipe.
> 
> Edit: nope, won't post it.I somehow managed to get it posted in the post above this one.


What's the one on the bottom left?


----------



## MarkC

Wow; that's weird. The quote is bigger than the original. Is that normal here?


----------



## Nachman

I smoked a bowl of Carter Hall this evening. After a steady diet of the greats like Stonehaven, University Flake and Royal Yacht, Carter Hall just didn't satisfy.


----------



## bluesman.54

Carolina Deluxe in another no name meer. I am really starting to enjoy this tobacco...A great way to end the evening and then off to bed as work comes early tomorrow.


----------



## JimInks

MarkC said:


> What's the one on the bottom left?


A Nording second. It's an Aalborg with a Tinderbox stamp, and it was purchased in 1975.


----------



## Salty

Club blend in the Meer. At about two bowls a day, I wonder how long it will take me to get some color in this thing.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing a bowl of Penzance in a bent smooth briar Wessex as I celebrate my 60th birthday. I think I dig deep into my humi for a special cigar before my next pipe. Though it is cold here in Iowa, it is a beautiful crisp night with an amazing view of the stars. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

A day late, but happy birthday anyhow, Michael! I'm envious of you young guys. oke:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> A day late, but happy birthday anyhow, Michael! I'm envious of you young guys. oke:


Thanks Jim. Nothing to be envious of here. I'm an average guy living in a small town in very rural Iowa. But I am at peace. Life is Good!


----------



## Desertlifter

McClelland Holiday Spirit 2009 in a cobwarden.

I can't help it - I like aros. My first pipe tobacco was Sutliff Maple Street, and I still like it now and again.

This Holiday Spirit is lovely stuff. Not as good as my favorites - Devil's Holiday, University Flake, and Nutty Cut - but a great, relaxing smoke. Just a touch of gurgle and no bite in the 'warden.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## SaintsJohn

My Fiance surprises me when she gets home from grocery shopping. She brings me in a Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob pipe and I load it up with some Carter Hall as I sip some blonde roast coffee with a hint of french vanilla. Perfect Combination.


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> My Fiance surprises me when she gets home from grocery shopping. She brings me in a Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob pipe and I load it up with some Carter Hall as I sip some blonde roast coffee with a hint of french vanilla. Perfect Combination.


Wow, an enabler spouse! :tu You've got to get in the Newbie Sampler Trade, Jacob!


----------



## bluesman.54

Finished last night off with a bowl of Ennerdale in a Hardcastle Select Zulu. Sent me off to a pleasant night's rest. Life is Good!


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke said:


> Wow, an enabler spouse! :tu You've got to get in the Newbie Sampler Trade, Jacob!


She's a keeper Jim! Hahah, thanks for the heads up on that. Could you point me in the right direction for that Sampler Trade?


----------



## Desertlifter

Capstan Blue in this little Savinelli....


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## Salty

Squadron Leader in the Cob.


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> She's a keeper Jim! Hahah, thanks for the heads up on that. Could you point me in the right direction for that Sampler Trade?


Where we are now.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...wbie-sampler-trade-pipes-101.html#post3925943

And the "rules" on page 1.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...93-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html#post893935

Having some Tilbury, after a heady game of darts and Dart Mix and Labatt Blues, smoking all MM Legends and Prides.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finally to the right thread at the right time. Enjoying some Tilbury in a bent, rusticated Lorenzo Elba #8688 . A fine tobacco for the evening!


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Balkan Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke said:


> Where we are now.
> 
> And the "rules" on page 1.
> 
> Having some Tilbury, after a heady game of darts and Dart Mix and Labatt Blues, smoking all MM Legends and Prides.


Thanks Jim! I really do look forward to participating when I have the age requirement met.  I do believe this is my 4th day here? When I hit 5 I will happily post and get stuff together to start my newbie pack.


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> Thanks Jim! I really do look forward to participating when I have the age requirement met.  I do believe this is my 4th day here? When I hit 5 I will happily post and get stuff together to start my newbie pack.


Your "newbie pack" would be some Mason jars to store what the EPS sends. :smile: The way it works is, the EPS tells you what to order for him (the assumption being that you don't really have anything in stock), and when he receives the order (or even sees it on the way with the DCN) he sends out your introductory cellar. :smile: It'll be a basic tin of something, say Dark Birdseye or Jackknife Plug, mainly as an act of good faith on your part rather any sort of quid pro quo trade. The reason for this is obvious, that the EPS is a trusted trader with a track record, while the newbie could just be grabbing for the gold and disappearing into the ethernet.:rapture:


----------



## freestoke

And you can sign up now and get on the list, no problem, Jacob.


----------



## JimInks

PS Cube Cut in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Just finishing 1940s Prince Albert spiced with rum in a 2002 medium bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## bluesman.54

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Enjoying a bowl of 1792 bent Willmer Antique # 5160.


----------



## Thirston

Finally getting to a bowl today. HOTW in an old Kaywoodie.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## MarkC

I finished the last of the Peacehaven that Tenschler sent my way. Very nice stuff, Tony; you were right-it's on my shopping list!


----------



## MarkC

Thirston said:


> Finally getting to a bowl today. HOTW in an old Kaywoodie.


This post ate at me all night. Yeah, I popped another tin...


----------



## Salty

Nutty Cut in my CG. This is fun stuff. I may try eating it yummy.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## Nachman

I just got back from visiting my wife's sister who lives up in the Cherokee country. I took Stonehaven, Elizabethan Mixture and Boswell's Bear Blend. I thought the caramel, cherry scent of the Bear's blend would be a hit, but everyone liked the room note of the Stonehaven best. Shows those Indians have taste. Tonight I am smoking University Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a 1979 large calabash briar 221-B Baker Street made in Israel.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a 1979 large calabash briar 221-B Baker Street made in Israel.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver band spigot Ardor Urano S. Holmes #68 /100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top.


----------



## bluesman.54

Pembroke in an old straight Caminetto Sable Dor. Perfect smoke for a crisp, clear night here in Iowa. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Desertlifter

Salty said:


> Nutty Cut in my CG. This is fun stuff. I may try eating it yummy.


Yeah - the first time I tried Nutty Cut, I topped off the bowl, and then topped of the bowl, and then...topped off the bowl. I love the stuff - something about Peterson aros just seems to work for me.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## MarkC

More HOTW. At four years, I can finally taste a bit of difference between this and "new stuff". Much sweeter than I remember, and a good bit deeper, if that makes sense.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Tilbury in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera. Next is Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I am sitting relaxing smoking Dunhill's Royal Yacht Mixture in my big Savinelli 606 EX and enjoying it; I have not smoked this blend in nearly a year.p Unfortunately because of my busy schedule I missed my afternoon cigar.:faint2: Because of my schedule change I have not even selected my brew for this evening; I am sipping on some ice cold water with a twist of lemon.hwell: I am getting caught up of my pipe forum posts and I noted that MarkC got rid of his old cat avatar; dang-it I loved that cat.:wave:


----------



## SaintsJohn

Feeling well enough to enjoy a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Danske in a Missouri Meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's Scottish Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## MarkC

Coffee-Cup said:


> I am getting caught up of my pipe forum posts and I noted that MarkC got rid of his old cat avatar; dang-it I loved that cat.:wave:


It's still in reserve; a comeback could happen some day!

More HOTW for me. I'm falling in love with it all over again!


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking Roma Vita in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Westminster in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of Bullseye Flake with a bit of perique mixed in in a bent Kirk Bossi pipe. Great smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## SaintsJohn

Enjoying a bowl of McClelland 2005 tonight. Trying it for the first time. A really good Virgina tobacco. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Marlow

Tried Carter Hall for the first time, in my Ardor Marte Fantasy. In this cold (sub 40, and it is just starting to get cold) a well needed huge cup of Lapsang Souchong tea on the side.

Pretty nice, nothing very special, but it burned very well. OTOH everything burns well in this exceptional pipe.

SWR is next up to try, today I got a few tobaccos I have not tried before. Carter Hall, SWR, GH Louisiana Perique Flake, GH Rum Flake, GH Bright CR Flake, GH Glengarry Flake, GH Brown Flake, Britt's Balkan, Father Orin and Beck's Old Limey Bastard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of HH Vintage Syrian in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Marlow

Just finished a bowl of GH Brown Flake Unscented in a Il Ceppo Free Line 67008. I really liked this one.


----------



## bluesman.54

Balkan Supreme in a tan rusticated Brebbia # 851. A great smoke for a cold night here in Iowa. Life is Good.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking C&D White Burley in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Charlemagne in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Balkan Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am smoking Penzance in a MM General Corncob.p I have not smoked this tobacco for a long time and this smoke is absolutely delicious.:yo: I have gone back to my corncobs which gives this tobacco a delightful crispness. I am topping off this smoke with some nice Xmas music with a large mug of "Guinness Draught" brew; dang-it, this is starting out to be a wonderful relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Balkan Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: PS Cube Cut in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's Scottish Flake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale mixed with a bit of perique. Great smoke for a cold night here in Iowa. I am sure grateful for my heated man cave. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Count Pulaski in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## freestoke

I needed some KK, so I got some KK, and am now smoking KK in the TwoDot Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Balkan Supreme in a bent, sand blasted Savinelli Hercules 606. A great smoke for a frigid evening here in Iowa. Once again I am thankful for my heated man cave. Now of the Blackhawks could just beat the Ducks all will be right in the world. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Hopefully, someone else will join in and smoke with me so I wont be like the Maytag Repairman! Just finished smoking Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next is Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

JimInks said:


> Hopefully, someone else will join in and smoke with me so I wont be like the Maytag Repairman! Just finished smoking Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next is Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


Hi Jim,
You are not simply "blowing in the wind", I am sitting here smoking "Frog Morton on the Town" in my MM 
General corncob.p This is another tobacco that I have not smoked in a long time;:decision: I am trying to reacquaint myself with my tobacco stash. I am topping off this particular smoke with a large hot mug of "Formosa Oolong Tea".:tea:


----------



## Nachman

Hi Jim. I just finished some Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a Savinelli rusticated 2008 bent apple sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

Hello Jim. Enjoying a bowl of Balkan Supreme in a bent, rusticated Lorenzo Elba 8688. A great smoke on a frigid night here in Iowa. Thankfully I am in a heated man cave watching the Big 10 Championship game. Not sure if I'll see the end as I have to be at work by 7:00am tomorrow. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Hiya fellas. Great to see you smoking and to see what you're smoking. I'm half way through this bowl of Sutliff Westminster in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Been working steady this evening, and hoping we have rain and no ice tomorrow.


----------



## JimInks

Time for some burley, so it's Kentucky Planter in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## _LURK_

Ending the chilly night off with some DE Harvest on the Hudson in my Brog Amigo.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking Rum and Maple in a 1981 Mauro Armellini Corteccia 05 Oom Paul.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in country Gentleman. This really is a great tobacco! Life is good!


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing C&D White Burley in a straight 2012 MM Mizzou cob. Next is Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a big bowl 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.

Let's smoke, folks!


----------



## bluesman.54

An extremely frigid night here in Iowa! It's 16 degrees without the wind chill. So its Penzance in a slightly bent, old, rusticated Caminetto Business pipe. In my heated man cave watching football. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

I'll start this evening off with a bowl of Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Who's next?


----------



## Nachman

I'll second the Royal Yacht.


----------



## freestoke

Wow. What a bummer. I have for years made political commentary (no, don't panic, I'm not going to be making any political comments) on one of the "big" political news sites. I have now lost that privilege, because I have to have a stinking facebook account to continue doing so. In other words, if you aren't on facebook, you simply do not exist anymore and your opinion, your observations, even your contributions to correcting errors of fact will no longer fly in what now passes for the "real" world of the internet. First, USENET went to google and they immediately basically moderated the entire thing, while busily deleting posts from the past they didn't approve of. There's nowhere left to discuss politics on the net at all now, at least that I'm aware of, without giving them your life history. Yeah, I want to say ANYTHING in public that disagrees with the majority opinion so that they can find me! Yikes!  If I want to mumble platitudes and be nice to all the idiots in the world, the internet is the place to be for sure. If you want the neighbors picketing your house, the cops or the FBI paying you a visit, or lose your job, jump right in there and tell the world how you feel while wearing your internet name tag. This is pretty depressing for me, since as many of you know, I love to write. Nobody would ever pay anything for my writing, true, but it was nice being able to express myself on current issues without fear of reprisal. I have never been abusive, threatened anybody, or anything of the sort, but that's apparently not enough these days. You have to have been assimilated by the Borg, aka facebook, or simply shut up. I won't even visit the site again, just for the record. Hopefully there will be enough others to put a dent into their advertising revenues.

Having a bowl of Royal Yacht and reflecting on the collapse of civilization.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell. Anybody else smoking an English blend tonight?


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## SaintsJohn

Just enjoyed my first bowl of C&D Crooner in a MM Cob. Was told it could ghost easily so I figured it wouldn't hurt the 5 dollar cob. Very good smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49. I love this blend!


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Wow. What a bummer. I have for years made political commentary (no, don't panic, I'm not going to be making any political comments) on one of the "big" political news sites. I have now lost that privilege, because I have to have a stinking facebook account to continue doing so. In other words, if you aren't on facebook, you simply do not exist anymore and your opinion, your observations, even your contributions to correcting errors of fact will no longer fly in what now passes for the "real" world of the internet. First, USENET went to google and they immediately basically moderated the entire thing, while busily deleting posts from the past they didn't approve of. There's nowhere left to discuss politics on the net at all now, at least that I'm aware of, without giving them your life history. Yeah, I want to say ANYTHING in public that disagrees with the majority opinion so that they can find me! Yikes!  If I want to mumble platitudes and be nice to all the idiots in the world, the internet is the place to be for sure. If you want the neighbors picketing your house, the cops or the FBI paying you a visit, or lose your job, jump right in there and tell the world how you feel while wearing your internet name tag. This is pretty depressing for me, since as many of you know, I love to write. Nobody would ever pay anything for my writing, true, but it was nice being able to express myself on current issues without fear of reprisal. I have never been abusive, threatened anybody, or anything of the sort, but that's apparently not enough these days. You have to have been assimilated by the Borg, aka facebook, or simply shut up. I won't even visit the site again, just for the record. Hopefully there will be enough others to put a dent into their advertising revenues.
> 
> Having a bowl of Royal Yacht and reflecting on the collapse of civilization.


That is just awful. I feel for you. Facebook is evil.

Your fellow reactionary revolutionaries have your back.

Some 5B in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## Gigmaster

4noggins _Britt's Balkan_ in an unidentified brand of corn cob pipe, stylishly cut in a bulldog shape with a diamond shank. I am pretty sure it is not a Missouri Meerschaum, because it it much too fancy. It looks like a regular bulldog pipe, just made from a corncob. It has a small letter 'M' on the left-side of the shank, and nothing else. I found it many years ago on a table at a flea market, amid several beat-up Falcons and Dr. Grabows. I think I paid $5.00 for it. I haven't seen any more like it, but I would sure like to.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Wow. What a bummer. I have for years made political commentary (no, don't panic, I'm not going to be making any political comments) on one of the "big" political news sites. I have now lost that privilege, because I have to have a stinking facebook account to continue doing so. In other words, if you aren't on facebook, you simply do not exist anymore and your opinion, your observations, even your contributions to correcting errors of fact will no longer fly in what now passes for the "real" world of the internet. First, USENET went to google and they immediately basically moderated the entire thing, while busily deleting posts from the past they didn't approve of. There's nowhere left to discuss politics on the net at all now, at least that I'm aware of, without giving them your life history. Yeah, I want to say ANYTHING in public that disagrees with the majority opinion so that they can find me! Yikes!  If I want to mumble platitudes and be nice to all the idiots in the world, the internet is the place to be for sure. If you want the neighbors picketing your house, the cops or the FBI paying you a visit, or lose your job, jump right in there and tell the world how you feel while wearing your internet name tag. This is pretty depressing for me, since as many of you know, I love to write. Nobody would ever pay anything for my writing, true, but it was nice being able to express myself on current issues without fear of reprisal. I have never been abusive, threatened anybody, or anything of the sort, but that's apparently not enough these days. You have to have been assimilated by the Borg, aka facebook, or simply shut up. I won't even visit the site again, just for the record. Hopefully there will be enough others to put a dent into their advertising revenues.


More time for smoking. I'd thank them.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> More time for smoking. I'd thank them.


I probably notice the loss of this expressive medium more than most, because I come from the old USENET world of the late '80s and early '90s, the Wild West era of polite international discourse and verbal abuse. :lol: (We'll never again see the likes of Robert E. McElwaine, Publius, Fieldmarshal Kosmo Threadbane, or Bobby Mozumder. :nono: Maybe more like the Roaring Twenties than the Old West. :lol Neither good enough nor diligent enough to produce "real" writing, it was a place to say absolutely anything that was on my mind, without fear of reprisal. If you've never done it, you won't miss it, and most people alive today never have; there was only a narrow window of opportunity as the internet spread out from the universities and research labs into homes with internet service providers, and by the time the browser arrived, that window had begun to close. They've now nailed it shut. Anonymous intellectual jousting is now extinct. :rapture:

People have long written under noms de plume, for any number of reasons, not the least of which is to prevent their friends, employers, the community where they live, family, or even the government, from knowing what they wrote. Takes real guts to be a Thomas Paine and spend time in prison for your convictions, but *Common Sense * doesn't matter anymore, so why bother? :dunno: "Paine was a man whose keen though superficial genius included a rare personal gift for irritating all save a minority of kindred souls."

Just think, I get to rant even more on puff, although the material has to remain mere puffery. Are you sorry yet!? :biglaugh: Think I'll fire up some Royal Yacht. p


----------



## JimInks

I'll start off this evening's smoke with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Gonna have some Royal Yacht later.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this trade sample of Chief Catoonah Princes Street in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell. Man, this is a great English blend!


----------



## Shemp75

since its 22 degrees outside I went with a 20 minute bowl of some Tambolaka.


TASTY…….As always .


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I probably notice the loss of this expressive medium more than most, because I come from the old USENET world of the late '80s and early '90s, the Wild West era of polite international discourse and verbal abuse. :lol: (We'll never again see the likes of Robert E. McElwaine, Publius, Fieldmarshal Kosmo Threadbane, or Bobby Mozumder. :nono: Maybe more like the Roaring Twenties than the Old West. :lol Neither good enough nor diligent enough to produce "real" writing, it was a place to say absolutely anything that was on my mind, without fear of reprisal. If you've never done it, you won't miss it, and most people alive today never have; there was only a narrow window of opportunity as the internet spread out from the universities and research labs into homes with internet service providers, and by the time the browser arrived, that window had begun to close. They've now nailed it shut. Anonymous intellectual jousting is now extinct. :rapture:
> 
> People have long written under noms de plume, for any number of reasons, not the least of which is to prevent their friends, employers, the community where they live, family, or even the government, from knowing what they wrote. Takes real guts to be a Thomas Paine and spend time in prison for your convictions, but *Common Sense * doesn't matter anymore, so why bother? :dunno: "Paine was a man whose keen though superficial genius included a rare personal gift for irritating all save a minority of kindred souls."
> 
> Just think, I get to rant even more on puff, although the material has to remain mere puffery. Are you sorry yet!? :biglaugh: Think I'll fire up some Royal Yacht. p


The problem, as I've heard it expressed so eloquently, is that today, stupid people have computers, too. As if that was ever not true when it comes to politics.

Call it cynical if you will, but I've reached the point where any political discussion just drives me up the wall. If someone came up to me who completely agreed with me on every issue and started talking politics, my reaction would be to yell STFU. Another reason I like puff.com!


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Another bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Happy birthday, EGR!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> If someone came up to me who completely agreed with me on every issue and started talking politics, my reaction would be to yell STFU. Another reason I like puff.com!


I feel exactly the same way about home improvements. Sitting with people discussing how they put on their new decks makes we want to drive a nail through my head to end the pain. A discussion about how to put in new a new water heater and refinish a basement floor once left me in a semi-catatonic state for days, suffering from hysterical conversion that made it almost impossible to drink beer or smoke at all.

More Royal Yacht in the Country Gentleman and rejoice that the lake effect catastrophe we were facing earlier seems to be staying farther north. p


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Medium Virginia Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of French Quarter in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Medium Virginia Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Half way finished with this bowl of Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale in a bent Thompson meer. Life is good!


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Guess I'm the only one smoking tonight. Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

1960's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## TanZ2005

Hello all, Been a while and tonight I am smoking some Cheap (wish I hadn't bought, But now I have to finish) Smoker's Pride Rum. Ok at times I get low on Tobacco without noticing how low I am. So I run out to a Local B&M buy what they have to hold me over. Well This smoke was about the same last time I tried it back in 2005. Smells good, lacks in taste, and burns really hot. Sadly I paid over 2 times as much as I could get it at many of the online Tobacco places I buy from. I thought it would be as good as the last 2 bags I bought of Smoker's Pride, Cherry and Black both smoked well and even smoked the whole bag of both in less then 1 year. Anyway I though for sure the Rum would have been changed in the last 8 years so I could enjoy it as much as the other 2 from Lane. Even tried to cut it with some Captain Black's Dark. Still didn't cool it off but did add some extra flavor. Ok I have said enough. Hope you all have a great Smoke.


----------



## JimInks

French Quarter in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Black Lung in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale in a Hardcastle Select Zulu. A great smoke for a cold evening here in Iowa. Sports on TV -- Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1981 Century full bend natural egg.


----------



## JimInks

Medium Virginia Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Top Shelf in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Ennerdale in a Hardcastle Select Zulu. A great smoke for a cold evening here in Iowa. Sports on TV -- Life is Good!


If I ever get another pipe, it's going to be Zulu. :tu I need to stock up on Ennerdale when my buying flurry begins after xmas. I'm afraid there are entirely too many people smoking it at the moment and I'm getting paranoid. :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## bluesman.54

HHODF in a Country Gentleman with a forever stem. Back in my heated man cave watching football. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Hamborger Veermaster in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog with a silver band.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> HHODF in a Country Gentleman with a forever stem. Back in my heated man cave watching football. Life is Good!


I've got to keep the Old Dark Fired in mind when my magnum orders begin in January. :tu

Puffing down Royal Yacht this evening. p


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## MarkC

Red Kake. You know, this stuff is okay, but...

I think I'm being unfair to it, smoking it right after finishing the tin of HOTW; I should probably put the jar in the cabinet and try again later.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Red Kake. You know, this stuff is okay, but...
> 
> I think I'm being unfair to it, smoking it right after finishing the tin of HOTW; I should probably put the jar in the cabinet and try again later.


Red Kake? Is this a typo or is there a Red Kake in addition to McC Red Cake?


----------



## MarkC

Oops; no, it's Red Cake I guess. And I won't use the "typo" excuse. Drives me nuts when someone calls a mistake a typo. My usual thought is "my, what an unusual keyboard; your C key is next to the K key?".


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Silver in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## bluesman.54

@freestoke -- Jim -- I think HHODF and Ennerdale are both fine tobaccos. And Zulu pipes are good smokers -- at least the three I have are. I am eager to see this mega order you will be placing. I fear everything I like will be out of stock. Maybe I need to order sooner than later. And don't forget the KK -- it is hard to beat for a morning smoke!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of Bull's Eye Flake in a a 43 year old slightly bent Caminetto Business. Another great tobacco for a winter's night and football. Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> Oops; no, it's Red Cake I guess. And I won't use the "typo" excuse. Drives me nuts when someone calls a mistake a typo. My usual thought is "my, what an unusual keyboard; your C key is next to the K key?".


Very funny! I enjoy Red Cake. It seems to be one of the slowest burning tobaccos I have encountered. I hope Jim gets some with one of his magnum orders and times a bowl out for us.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing MacBaren Cube Gold in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Next is Peretti's Midnight in a big bowl 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Mizzou cob.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Red in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Very funny! I enjoy Red Cake. It seems to be one of the slowest burning tobaccos I have encountered. I hope Jim gets some with one of his magnum orders and times a bowl out for us.


I have plenty of Red Cake right now, so you'll still be able o find supplies of that, Michael. :evil:


----------



## Marlow

Irish Flake in a Moretti Poker before bed.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Back Porch in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Kendal's #7 in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## Thirston

Dunhill Elizabethan in an old Kaywoodie pat pend carborator yacht. Love Elizabethan but like most Dhill's it burns fast.


----------



## JimInks

Charlemagne in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke a few minutes early: Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021. Guess I'm the only night owl smoking tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Nearly finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe.


----------



## Marlow

A bowl of 1792 Flake in MM Diplomat before bed.


----------



## JimInks

Let's get a bunch of people smoking tonight! I'm enjoying a bowl of Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band. Drinking hot coffee, too, proving that I _can_ multi-task! :crazy:


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of French Quarter in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is BRG in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## MarkC

More Red Cake. And a word of advice, just in case anyone else is as big of a klutz as I am: after loading your pipe, make sure your hands are completely free of tobacco bits or dust before scratching your eye. Damn. For those of you who dip, remember that first time you tried it? Think of that burn in your eye.

On the other hand, I may have discovered a new method of tobacco consumption...


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> More Red Cake. And a word of advice, just in case anyone else is as big of a klutz as I am: after loading your pipe, make sure your hands are completely free of tobacco bits or dust before scratching your eye. Damn. For those of you who dip, remember that first time you tried it? Think of that burn in your eye.
> 
> On the other hand, I may have discovered a new method of tobacco consumption...


Just a pinch between your lid and socket!

Smoking some ABF tonight in the Savinelli Linea Piu. Short sleeves and comfortable outside. Marvelous!


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> I have plenty of Red Cake right now, so you'll still be able o find supplies of that, Michael. :evil:


It is good to know at least one thing is safe and secure in this world! Thanks for the encouraging news Jim!


----------



## JimInks

Classic Burley Kake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> It is good to know at least one thing is safe and secure in this world! Thanks for the encouraging news Jim!


Y'all make me sick. Even after your reminder, I didn't finish my order to stock up. 

FVF with the Gent...


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Y'all make me sick. Even after your reminder, I didn't finish my order to stock up.
> 
> FVF with the Gent...


Suffering with that nasty of FVF instead, eh Mari? :tsk: Our hearts go out to you. :frown:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy. Now, it's Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> Y'all make me sick. Even after your reminder, I didn't finish my order to stock up.
> 
> FVF with the Gent...


 @TTecheTTe How lovely to see you post Mari! And -- Its NOT OUR FAULT!! We reminded you to stock up while the sale was still going. If you are in desperate straights and in need PM me and I'll send you something, I know you enjoyed your FVF though...so....Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Classic Burley Kake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Next will be Hamborger Veermaster in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in a 2001 medium bend straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a silver ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Kendal's #7 in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Hamborger Veermaster in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. Now, it's Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## ricarol

H&H Mt Marcy (about a half-ounce of it) in an old Savinelli freehand full-bent Autograph 4 sitter I got way back from Barry Levin.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Rolando's Own in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Tilbury in a 2002 smooth full bend Two dot Dorelio Rovera Ardor Venere Extra Giant Fantasy flat front sitter with a blue ferrule and silver covered tenon.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Rolando's Own in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a bent, smooth Wessex. A wonderful way to wait for the heavy snow they are predicting for us. But so far nothing.....Gee...could the weatherman be wrong?


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Next is Virginia Spice in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## Scott W.

First pipe in months as the weather here in nj unusually warm. 2010 Penzance in my Wiebe blowfish


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing HH Vintage Syrian in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Scott W. said:


> First pipe in months as the weather here in nj unusually warm. 2010 Penzance in my Wiebe blowfish


Months? :spy: You've been smoking cigars again, haven't you?

Forgot to hit the send button last night, when I was hammered after the party, so I'll just do that now this morning, while I smoke a bowl of PA.


----------



## Scott W.

Unfortunately Jim, between work and the weather, I haven't smoked anything. That pipe was fantastic last night


----------



## freestoke

Scott W. said:


> Unfortunately Jim, between work and the weather, I haven't smoked anything. That pipe was fantastic last night


I had a bowl of Penzance in the Savinelli 120 Anni a couple years back, a burn to remember. Some pipefuls are just better than others. p


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob.


----------



## JimInks

In the middle of smoking Count Pulaski in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## Nachman

Having a bowl of GH Lousiana Flake in memory if steinr1. Where are you Robert?


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht in a rusticated Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Having a bowl of GH Lousiana Flake in memory if steinr1. Where are you Robert?


Think I'll join ya, Nick! :director: Hey, Robert! Got some LF here for you! p


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Scott W.

2011 Christmas Cheer! Tis the season to be smoking


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Stonehaven in a Pete. Just finished Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood. Next is Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 1980 black sandblasted full bent Ascorti Business Extension Saxaphone.


----------



## MarkC

Well, I finished off the Red Cake (bottom line: you're darn tootin' I'll be getting more of that!) and decided to pop a tin. I had almost made it through an entire month without smoking any Astley's No. 55, but it was not to be.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Rum and Maple in a 1981 Mauro Armellini Corteccia 05 Oom Paul. Now, it's VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## freestoke

It happened, a Green Christmas in Central New York. Maybe not perfectly green, but pretty much green in all the open spaces. If it wasn't 16° out there today, it would have been perfect to play a few holes! No wind, sun, grass. I played golf on Christmas Day in 1959, or shortly thereafter, when I got my first full set of first-line clubs for Christmas, PGA Burke irons and MacGregor Tourney woods made of Bakelite rather than persimmon. This plastic made a remarkable good head, and seemed to be longer-hitting than ordinary woods of the time. I think a few tour players used them, but there was something of a stigma attached to playing plastic golf clubs I'd imagine; even the clearly superior metal woods (etymological drift in action!), which is about all you see these days, had a hard time catching on at first. But that was Savannah and I somehow think the weather won't be that nice around here for quite some time to come -- but it was nice enough! Green it was!

Celebrating with a bowl of Louisiana Flake in the 4Dot.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am having a bowl of PS English Oriental Supreme in a tall MM General corncob.p This blend is quite tasty; as usual I have not smoked this in a long time. I had gotten so obsessive with SG FVF that I am in the process of discovering my stash.:juggle: I am topping off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Kirin Ichiban" brew while musing about what I will smoke next.:drinking:


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in an early Radice smooth full bend crossgrain/ bird's eye 2 dot Clear.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a bowl of Ennerdale in my Thompson meer. I love that tobacco. Balmy night here in Iowa -- must be above freezing. But unlike @freestoke we definitely had a white Christmas. I'm from Ft. Laud, so I still enjoy the snow -- at first. We'll move back to FL eventually because that is where most of my family and friends are. But for now -- Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl of St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit. That finishes my stash of unjarred SJF.


----------



## JimInks

Rolando's Own in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Rolando's Own in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Rinaldo Straight Grain egg.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

Half done smoking R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS. Geezz... there's too many of my posts in a row. Somebody help me out and smoke something!


----------



## JimInks

C&D Super Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing up this bowl of Charlemagne in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple. Next is Kentucky Planter in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1981 Century full bend natural egg.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Pembroke in a bent, smooth Chacom Salsa. A great tobacco. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Bacchanalia in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next will be Tilbury in a 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver band spigot Ardor Urano S. Holmes #68 /100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball.


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main. This finishes the tin Sutliff sent me for review.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Back Porch in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Super Balkan in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 2003 black sandblast full bend D.R. Ardor Urano John Eells Giant Fatta A Mano Egg.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a fine bowl of Tilbury in a deep bent, smooth Tim West. What a great tobacco! It's still snowing here in Iowa so it's hockey in the man cave tonight. Go Blackhawks! Life is good.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

A half bowl of C&D Back Porch in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256. That finishes this trade sample.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3. Hope some of you fellas will smoke with me this evening.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Super Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Happy New Year, fellas.


----------



## JimInks

Happy New Year, ya mugs! I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter, see. Myeah!


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking 1940s Prince Albert spiced with rum in a 2002 medium bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Super Balkan in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin


----------



## JimInks

This thread has too much of me. Somebody come in and help! 

Tilbury in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 2002 carmel colored medium bend paneled sandbasted Rinaldo Egea Megas 04.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finally to the correctly timed thread! I am enjoying a bowl of Pembroke in a straight, smooth, egg shaped Caminetto Excellence Extra. Cold night here in Iowa. Going to -21 -- and that is without the wind chill. Drives and walks cleared of snow, but it is blowing so tomorrow it will start all over again. So for tonight, its Pembroke in the heated man cave with hockey and football on. Roll Tide and Go Blackhawks! Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Glad to see you here, Bluesman! I'm smoking Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem. And working.


----------



## bluesman.54

JimInks said:


> Glad to see you here, Bluesman! I'm smoking Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem. And working.


Thank you Jim. I always enjoying reading your posts -- especially your descriptions of your impressive pipe collection. Continuing on with my Pembroke -- a very fine tobacco. Wonderful flavor and no bite. Life is Good!


----------



## teedles915

Gatlinburlier Cumberland courtesy of @Tobias Lutz .....

Thanks Bro


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.

Thank you for the kind words, Bluesman.


----------



## TTecheTTe

No wonder you were crying for help, Jim! After a look-see, this is more like "JimInks Smoking Tonight" thread. 

I'm jealous, Michael! Did you catch the Winter Classic? 

Enjoying FVF with some Earl Grey - it's getting cold!


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

TTecheTTe said:


> No wonder you were crying for help, Jim! After a look-see, this is more like "JimInks Smoking Tonight" thread.
> 
> I'm jealous, Michael! Did you catch the Winter Classic?
> 
> Enjoying FVF with some Earl Grey - it's getting cold!


Good choice of tobacco and tea! Yeah, you can see why it was starting to drive me nuts. Smoking's fun, but it's more fun with fellow smokers.


----------



## TTecheTTe

JimInks said:


> Good choice of tobacco and tea! Yeah, you can see why it was starting to drive me nuts. Smoking's fun, but it's more fun with fellow smokers.


Thank you! I'm now enjoying Fire Dance flake with Jasmine tea. I did want Constant Comment, but was out. p


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Still on Fire Dance in a Forever Country Gent. Camamoille tea.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS. Glad I stocked up on BLB since it's being discontinued.


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> I'm jealous, Michael! Did you catch the Winter Classic?
> 
> Enjoying FVF with some Earl Grey - it's getting cold!


 @TTecheTTe I only caught the last bit of the winter classic. 105,000 people outdoors to watch hockey -- what a great sight as most NHL hockey rinks hold under 20,000. But alas, my Backhawks lost to the Islanders last night in a shootout.

I finished the night with some 1792 in a no name meer. A perfect end to a great day. Life is good!


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## MarkC

I must confess I just don't get the appeal of "The Winter Classic", and I sure as heck hope it doesn't spread to other sports...

"This Sunday! The Atlanta Falcons face the New England Patriots! Be here! Live from the field behind Joe's barn!" or
"You're outta here, Cabrera; you know a ball hit into Mrs. Murphy's front yard is an automatic out! Now _you_ go ask for it back!!"


----------



## Marlow

Got another pipe in the mail. Had to get it because it was a "Maigret". I'm not a big fan of mystery but I am a big fan of Simenon, hence the avatar.

I'm still not ready to smoke, but I'm getting better.

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## MarkC

Sweet!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thought of all y'all in your blizzards as I enjoyed chicken soup. Back to Fire Dance in the Gent with Jasmine tea.



MarkC said:


> I must confess I just don't get the appeal of "The Winter Classic", and I sure as heck hope it doesn't spread to other sports...


The Classic and Lambeau in the snow...doesn't get any better than that!



Marlow said:


> Got another pipe in the mail. Had to get it because it was a "Maigret". I'm not a big fan of mystery but I am a big fan of Simenon, hence the avatar.
> 
> I'm still not ready to smoke, but I'm getting better.
> 
> Happy new year everybody!


Beautiful! Good to see you back and wish you a healthy new year!


----------



## Marlow

TTecheTTe said:


> Thought of all y'all in your blizzards as I enjoyed chicken soup. Back to Fire Dance in the Gent with Jasmine tea.
> 
> The Classic and Lambeau in the snow...doesn't get any better than that!
> 
> Beautiful! Good to see you back and wish you a healthy new year!


Same to you my friend!


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> Got another pipe in the mail. Had to get it because it was a "Maigret". I'm not a big fan of mystery but I am a big fan of Simenon, hence the avatar.
> 
> I'm still not ready to smoke, but I'm getting better.
> 
> Happy new year everybody!


Another beautiful pipe. I really like the thick stem. Many you also get many years of great bowls out of this one. And may you also feel better soon and Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> The Classic and Lambeau in the snow...doesn't get any better than that!


I'm sure you mean SOLDIER FIELD. You can't be a Packers fan now...........are you?

Enjoying some Carolina Deluxe in a straight, sand-blasted Lorenzo Volcano. A great way to relax in my warm man cave watching hockey and football after being out in the bone-chilling weather. God Blackhawks! Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

I am CHUFFED! Fixed the snowblower in half an hour! Could have done it in ten minutes if I'd known exactly what I was looking at, but the little hole was full of ice and the bolt sheared off so clean you couldn't see where it fit into the drive shaft. A little investigative scratching and fiddling and I was able to perceive a discontinuity where the bolt entered the shaft and was able to punch it right through the other side with a hammer and the nail. Cool! :banana: Putting in the new bolt went really slow, since I needed slightly different tools to make it easier; a couple of 7/16th spanners would have been WAY easier than a socket wrench and a pair of pliers, but it wasn't that hard. I was predicting insurmountable difficulties, with a massive price tag dangling on each problem. 

I'm celebrating with a Forever CG full of Louisiana Flake and some coffee, watching the first golf tournament of the year, the Tournament of Champions. For some reason they play it in Hawaii instead of New York.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> I'm celebrating with a Forever CG full of Louisiana Flake and some coffee, watching the first golf tournament of the year, the Tournament of Champions. For some reason they play it in Hawaii instead of New York.


Obviously Hawaii gave them a better rate than New York. What else could the reason be?

Continuing on with my Carolina Deluxe in the Lorenzo. I haven't smoked this tobacco in a while and find that I really enjoy it. The N meter may be a bit low -- but it is a wonderful tasting smoke with no bite. Now that I am in where it is warm -- Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. Cold outside, but we avoided snow, for which I'm grateful. I'm even more grateful we didn't get any ice.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Got another pipe in the mail. Had to get it because it was a "Maigret". I'm not a big fan of mystery but I am a big fan of Simenon, hence the avatar.
> 
> I'm still not ready to smoke, but I'm getting better.
> 
> Happy new year everybody!


Wow, you have be a real SOMEBODY to smoke that pipe, Per! p A thing of beauty, it really is, and one expects nothing less than a bestselling novelist or Nobel prizewinning theoretical mathematician to have something like that clenched in his teeth! I need to read some of the Inspector Maigret novels; I love mysteries, it's just that I don't read books like I used to. I knew I recognized the guy in your avatar, but I couldn't quite place who it was. :ask: Glad you brought it up! :yo:


----------



## bluesman.54

JimInks said:


> Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. Cold outside, but we avoided snow, for which I'm grateful. I'm even more grateful we didn't get any ice.


I lived in Greensboro for a bit and I don't remember that much snow or ice there. Isn't that a rarity for you down there? Where are you in NC? And how cold is it = 40's? NC was a great place. I was back a few years ago and had a great time. Cigar bars were a treat. Plus I enjoyed looking at the tobacco fields. Finishing up my Carolina Deluxe so it all fits in together.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Obviously Hawaii gave them a better rate than New York. What else could the reason be?


No doubt, since one of the ways that the winners on tour manage to make ends meet is with cut rate motel rates.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> No doubt, since one of the ways that the winners on tour manage to make ends meet is with cut rate motel rates.


That's why I'm sure they all stay where, "We'll leave the light on for you." Ya gotta sacrifice to make a living if you play on the tour after all.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Wow, you have be a real SOMEBODY to smoke that pipe, Per! p A thing of beauty, it really is, and one expects nothing less than a bestselling novelist or Nobel prizewinning theoretical mathematician to have something like that clenched in his teeth! I need to read some of the Inspector Maigret novels; I love mysteries, it's just that I don't read books like I used to.


Haha ipe:
While you are at it, his non-Maigret novels are great, the so called "Roman Durs". They made him a more worthy nobel prize in litterature winner than Camus in my opinion. Especially since Camus basically won it with 'The Stranger'. Not that that stuff means anything though, :lol: just an observation.



freestoke said:


> I knew I recognized the guy in your avatar, but I couldn't quite place who it was. :ask: Glad you brought it up! :yo:


My pleasure :smile:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Yes, I am a cheesehead.

After all that work, Jim, you get to curl up with an Ol Mil and pretend you're playing in paradise!


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> Yes, I am a cheesehead.


You have my sympathy. THE TEAM is in Chicago!!


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> After all that work, Jim, you get to curl up with an Ol Mil and pretend you're playing in paradise!


Actually, I stood up, clenched the Pride full of Dart Mix and threw some of the best darts I've thrown in several years, while draining three Rolling Rocks. I think I've found something! All I need to do is put my hands into the snow until they're frozen solid, then warm them up in front of the pellet stove before I start. Dinner out set me up for a relaxing evening in a new fleece robe that's toasty, with all the coffee and as many pipes as I can empty before I crash. p


----------



## bluesman.54

Moving on to LNF in a smooth, black Charatan Belvidere. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

bluesman.54 said:


> I lived in Greensboro for a bit and I don't remember that much snow or ice there. Isn't that a rarity for you down there? Where are you in NC? And how cold is it = 40's? NC was a great place. I was back a few years ago and had a great time. Cigar bars were a treat. Plus I enjoyed looking at the tobacco fields. Finishing up my Carolina Deluxe so it all fits in together.


I live in Greensboro, and we occasionally get some snow and/or ice around the end of January and February, if we get any at all. Sometimes, we've had one or the other in March. It's been in 30s and low 40s lately, but we've had a bit of wind, so that makes it feel colder.


----------



## bluesman.54

JimInks said:


> I live in Greensboro, and we occasionally get some snow and/or ice around the end of January and February, if we get any at all. Sometimes, we've had one or the other in March. It's been in 30s and low 40s lately, but we've had a bit of wind, so that makes it feel colder.


Greensboro is a great place to live. We used to live at 500 Country Club Dr across from the Greensboro Country Club. I think the area was called Irving Park. I have really enjoyed stays there since then at the Proximity and O'Henry hotels. Sedgefield is a great course to play. And Natty Greene's downtown was always a good time.

I have been back for a few friends weddings, their kids graduations, etc. A great place to live.

I hope you enjoy the town as much as I did.

Continuing on with LNF in a Charatan.


----------



## JimInks

bluesman.54 said:


> Greensboro is a great place to live. We used to live at 500 Country Club Dr across from the Greensboro Country Club. I think the area was called Irving Park. I have really enjoyed stays there since then at the Proximity and O'Henry hotels. Sedgefield is a great course to play. And Natty Greene's downtown was always a good time.
> 
> I have been back for a few friends weddings, their kids graduations, etc. A great place to live.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the town as much as I did.
> 
> Continuing on with LNF in a Charatan.


I do like living here, and of course, I'm familiar with the places you mentioned. I do laugh because Natty Greene's used to be a head shop and before that, a furniture store. I used to run a comic book shop across the street on the corner there.

Smoking Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. And drinking coffee.


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## indigosmoke

It's Irish Flake for me tonight in a Peterson 2010 Christmas Pipe that was a gift from my wife. Hope everyone is enjoying a nice smoke (or two or three) tonight.


----------



## Gigmaster

I am smoking my beloved Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a Missouri Meerschaum Natural-Finish Country Gentleman, with a cup of my mellow Central American Breakfast Blend (mostly Brazillian Santos, with a little Guatemala Antingua added for a slight fruity edge) Coffee (I roast and grind my own coffee), while I am practicing to qualify for the 20th Annual Online Grandmaster DeathMatch Chess Tournament at Chess.com. I'll be up against International Grandmasters like Yury Shulman, and Daniel Fridman, the _Baltic Bear_. Needless to say, I am extremely apprehensive, and fully expect to get spanked, hard. But I would at least like to be able to put up a good fight and make it look like something..... As long as I have my pipe, and LA Flake, it can't be all bad.......


----------



## MarkC

I'm finishing off another tin of Union Square. I really can't say it's my favorite; I just seem to open more tins of it than anything else...


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> I am smoking my beloved Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana *Perique *Flake...


I cannot tell you how much this name change disturbs me, especially since "perique" was already a virtual given. :frown: Are we going to face this with other blends, say HH Vintage Syrian *Latakia* or Dunhill *Virginia* Flake? Will this disambiguation extend to other items, say corn/maize cob pipes? It's like a demotion on the NY Stock Exchange, from a dandy two-letter stock to a lesser three-letter one. True, LPF does distinguish itself from LF for Latakia Flake, but anyone who would say LF for Latakia FLake just isn't giving enough information, since there are lots of them. There's only one LF, and that's Louisiana Flake! IMG]http://www.classicalguitardelcamp.com/images/smilies/icon_sage.gif[/IMG].

But wow! Wanna play a game via the message board? No 3000+ Elo computers, okay? :nono: I've had a few masters on the ropes, but I've never beaten one in a tournament. out: I even had draw in hand against an IM in a tournament in Anniston, AL back in the seventies, possibly this guy: Milan Milosevic chess games and profile - Chess-DB.com. We were down to a few pawns and a knight apiece, I made a move and resigned after his complete and totally crushing answer. I smiled, shook his hand, and he motioned me to the post mortem room, where he quickly set up his board to the final position, took back my move and pushed a different pawn for me, saying, "Remis." He moved a few more things around after that and showed me that it was indeed a draw, although he didn't really speak English. He smiled, shook my hand again and said with a thick accent and a big smile, "Very good game." One of my absolute best tournament experiences!


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I cannot tell you how much this name change disturbs me, especially since "perique" was already a virtual given. :frown: Are we going to face this with other blends, say HH Vintage Syrian *Latakia* or Dunhill *Virginia* Flake? Will this disambiguation extend to other items, say corn/maize cob pipes? It's like a demotion on the NY Stock Exchange, from a dandy two-letter stock to a lesser three-letter one. True, LPF does distinguish itself from LF for Latakia Flake, but anyone who would say LF for Latakia FLake just isn't giving enough information, since there are lots of them. There's only one LF, and that's Louisiana Flake! IMG]http://www.classicalguitardelcamp.com/images/smilies/icon_sage.gif[/IMG].
> 
> But wow! Wanna play a game via the message board? No 3000+ Elo computers, okay? :nono: I've had a few masters on the ropes, but I've never beaten one in a tournament. out: I even had draw in hand against an IM in a tournament in Anniston, AL back in the seventies, possibly this guy: Milan Milosevic chess games and profile - Chess-DB.com. We were down to a few pawns and a knight apiece, I made a move and resigned after his complete and totally crushing answer. I smiled, shook his hand, and he motioned me to the post mortem room, where he quickly set up his board to the final position, took back my move and pushed a different pawn for me, saying, "Remis." He moved a few more things around after that and showed me that it was indeed a draw, although he didn't really speak English. He smiled, shook my hand again and said with a thick accent and a big smile, "Very good game." One of my absolute best tournament experiences!


I saw him write that and I was just wondering how fast you would pounce :smile:


----------



## Gigmaster

I didn't know about the name change. It's how it is listed on the site. Sorry if it upset you. It was completely unintentional.

I don't know how to play chess on a message board, or what a 3000+ Elo computer is. You would have to explain it to me. But I am always up for a game when I have the time.

You can play others online at Chess.com as well. Although they do have paid membership, the basic one is free. All the paid membership has is training tools, coaching, videos and other perks.



freestoke said:


> I cannot tell you how much this name change disturbs me, especially since "perique" was already a virtual given. :frown: Are we going to face this with other blends, say HH Vintage Syrian *Latakia* or Dunhill *Virginia* Flake? Will this disambiguation extend to other items, say corn/maize cob pipes? It's like a demotion on the NY Stock Exchange, from a dandy two-letter stock to a lesser three-letter one. True, LPF does distinguish itself from LF for Latakia Flake, but anyone who would say LF for Latakia FLake just isn't giving enough information, since there are lots of them. There's only one LF, and that's Louisiana Flake! IMG]http://www.classicalguitardelcamp.com/images/smilies/icon_sage.gif[/IMG].
> 
> But wow! Wanna play a game via the message board? No 3000+ Elo computers, okay? :nono: I've had a few masters on the ropes, but I've never beaten one in a tournament. out: I even had draw in hand against an IM in a tournament in Anniston, AL back in the seventies, possibly this guy: Milan Milosevic chess games and profile - Chess-DB.com. We were down to a few pawns and a knight apiece, I made a move and resigned after his complete and totally crushing answer. I smiled, shook his hand, and he motioned me to the post mortem room, where he quickly set up his board to the final position, took back my move and pushed a different pawn for me, saying, "Remis." He moved a few more things around after that and showed me that it was indeed a draw, although he didn't really speak English. He smiled, shook my hand again and said with a thick accent and a big smile, "Very good game." One of my absolute best tournament experiences!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> I didn't know about the name change. It's how it is listed on the site. Sorry if it upset you. It was completely unintentional.
> 
> I don't know how to play chess on a message board, or what a 3000+ Elo computer is. You would have to explain it to me. But I am always up for a game when I have the time.
> 
> You can play others online at Chess.com as well. Although they do have paid membership, the basic one is free. All the paid membership has is training tools, coaching, videos and other perks.


I sent off a query to Gawith, Hoggarth &Co. today, asking them why the name change, so maybe we'll know more Monday. I know they have it listed as LPF everywhere I look now, but this is a very recent development. As for me being upset, when you stumble onto one of my TV commercial tirades you'll realize that I'm not in the least upset, almost serene about it all. :lol:

As for the chess, just like you play correspondence chess, one move at a time in algebraic notation, like so:

Let's say I'm white and start with:

Jim -- Joel, 1/4/2014
Match for Control of the Free World Game 1

1. Nf3.

You would reply by quoting it with your answer:

1. Nf3 d5

whereupon I might reply

1. Nf3 d5
2. g3

and so on.

You can use a real board to follow the game or a virtual one, whatever.

They sell chess engines now that have ratings over 3000 that run on a regular PC, Linux box or Apple, that sell for under a hundred dollars. :shock: The highest rated human ever, current world champion, Magnus Carlsen, weighing in at a puny 2872, would be an underdog against these monster machines, like John Henry against the steam drill.

Having some SWR in the Forever Country Gentleman with a little coffee and watching The Thing from Another World (1951).


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying Ennerdale in a Hardcastle Select Zulu.

Another cold night here in Iowa. Had to re-snow blow the drive and walks today as the wind drifted everything over. Then it was off to work. Work tomorrow morning and overtime Monday night. Work, blow snow, work, blow snow -- I'm sensing a pattern here. High for Monday is supposed to be -17, so I'm hoping the vehicle starts and off I can go. Thankful to be watching football in my man cave and not out in the cold. It seems as if we have had more snow and colder days here this year than in the past. But that's Iowa! Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

C&D Super Balkan in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> They sell chess engines now that have ratings over 3000 that run on a regular PC, Linux box or Apple, that sell for under a hundred dollars. :shock: The highest rated human ever, current world champion, Magnus Carlsen, weighing in at a puny 2872, would be an underdog against these monster machines, like John Henry against the steam drill.


:shocked:
Oh...wow.... That was interesting to read....


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051. Great stuff!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Virginia Spice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## TTecheTTe

A day without a @freestoke rant is a day without sunshine - we have to have our fix! As usual, I'm not permitted to bump... 

Speaking of :smow:, snowday in WN due to extreme cold that can cause frostbite in 5min. Kids had a freeday to build a giant igloo, with a slide!! No downtime for THE TEAM, however, as game will be played as scheduled and the fans were out for the traditional shoveling out of Lambeau! Go Pack Go! oke:

SL in a bent cob...bet @JimInks can tell us the date and time of his pipe acquisitions and when his baccy was harvested!


----------



## Gigmaster

In the chess food chain, Carlsen would be a Great White Shark, Bobby Fisher would be a Mako shark, and me....I am a baitfish......

My Harkness Rating right now is 2310, but that can drop very quickly. I got lucky a few times.

I've been playing online so long, I forgot where we put my physical chess board. No one around here plays. It may be in storage. I'll look tomorrow and let you know. If I find it, I'll set it up, and hope I don't disappoint you.

I just smoked the last of the Ennerdale you sent me. I'm going to order some more tonight. Good stuff.....

You can play others on Chess.com, and a basic membership is free. You can see who is in the chess rooms. My name is Gigmaster there, as well. The paid membership is mostly for the training tools, like the Virtual Coach, and Tactics Trainers. They are great, and for just $14.00 a month, more than worth it. And there are always dozens of people looking for a game, any time, day or night.



freestoke said:


> I sent off a query to Gawith, Hoggarth &Co. today, asking them why the name change, so maybe we'll know more Monday. I know they have it listed as LPF everywhere I look now, but this is a very recent development. As for me being upset, when you stumble onto one of my TV commercial tirades you'll realize that I'm not in the least upset, almost serene about it all. :lol:
> 
> As for the chess, just like you play correspondence chess, one move at a time in algebraic notation, like so:
> 
> Let's say I'm white and start with:
> 
> Jim -- Joel, 1/4/2014
> Match for Control of the Free World Game 1
> 
> 1. Nf3.
> 
> You would reply by quoting it with your answer:
> 
> 1. Nf3 d5
> 
> whereupon I might reply
> 
> 1. Nf3 d5
> 2. g3
> 
> and so on.
> 
> You can use a real board to follow the game or a virtual one, whatever.
> 
> They sell chess engines now that have ratings over 3000 that run on a regular PC, Linux box or Apple, that sell for under a hundred dollars. :shock: The highest rated human ever, current world champion, Magnus Carlsen, weighing in at a puny 2872, would be an underdog against these monster machines, like John Henry against the steam drill.
> 
> Having some SWR in the Forever Country Gentleman with a little coffee and watching The Thing from Another World (1951).


----------



## Gigmaster

Sorry for the double-post. I don't know how that happened.


----------



## JimInks

TTecheTTe said:


> A day without a @freestoke rant is a day without sunshine - we have to have our fix! As usual, I'm not permitted to bump...
> 
> Speaking of :smow:, snowday in WN due to extreme cold that can cause frostbite in 5min. Kids had a freeday to build a giant igloo, with a slide!! No downtime for THE TEAM, however, as game will be played as scheduled and the fans were out for the traditional shoveling out of Lambeau! Go Pack Go! oke:
> 
> SL in a bent cob...bet @JimInks can tell us the date and time of his pipe acquisitions and when his baccy was harvested!


Almost!! I do remember where I bought each pipe and how much I paid. A part of my collection I inherited when my best friend passed on 3 and half years ago, but I started him on the pipe smoking, and was with him when bought nearly all of his pipes, little knowing that I would own them one day.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> In the chess food chain, Carlsen would be a Great White Shark, Bobby Fisher would be a Mako shark, and me....I am a baitfish......
> 
> My Harkness Rating right now is 2310, but that can drop very quickly. I got lucky a few times.
> 
> I've been playing online so long, I forgot where we put my physical chess board. No one around here plays. It may be in storage. I'll look tomorrow and let you know. If I find it, I'll set it up, and hope I don't disappoint you.
> 
> I just smoked the last of the Ennerdale you sent me. I'm going to order some more tonight. Good stuff.....


Just plug the moves into a chessbase file or something and put the game on the screen -- but turn off the analysis! :lol:

As for your rating, unimaginably strong! :shock: More like a barracuda than bait!  I used to play a lot of speed chess with Marty Applebury, a 2300+ USCF Life Master, but I never won a single one, somewhere in the vicinity of 200 straight losses! :lol: (He did call me "the world's strongest class player" player once, though. :smile I could occasionally outplay him or he'd blunder or something, but I invariably would run out of time trying to finish him off. :faint: I've generally done pretty well against Expert and Class A in non-tournament play, even notching a few wins and draws against that level in tournaments. My problem was always blundering against the 1400 players in totally won positions which would completely destroy my rating. :rant: A typical tournament might go by opponent: 1750 win, 1800 win, 1500 lose, 1400 lose, 1600 win, which goes nowhere in the ratings world. I even lost to a 900 player once in a tournament with a fingerfehler while executing a mate in three -- while talking to a friend and packing the pieces to leave the tournament area. Boy was THAT annoying!


----------



## Gigmaster

I am horrible at speed chess. My brain doesn't work that fast. I'm more of a tortoise, rather than a hare.

I don't know how to do the chessbase file thingy, but I'll look it up.

In my opinion, the ratings are very misleading. I know a lot of people that play infinitely better than their rating would suggest. And I myself play far below what the rating indicates. I'm not brilliant. Just steady and dogged.



freestoke said:


> Just plug the moves into a chessbase file or something and put the game on the screen -- but turn off the analysis! :lol:
> 
> As for your rating, unimaginably strong! :shock: More like a barracuda than bait!  I used to play a lot of speed chess with Marty Applebury, a 2300+ USCF Life Master, but I never won a single one, somewhere in the vicinity of 200 straight losses! :lol: (He did call me "the world's strongest class player" player once, though. :smile I could occasionally outplay him or he'd blunder or something, but I invariably would run out of time trying to finish him off. :faint: I've generally done pretty well against Expert and Class A in non-tournament play, even notching a few wins and draws against that level in tournaments. My problem was always blundering against the 1400 players in totally won positions which would completely destroy my rating. :rant: A typical tournament might go by opponent: 1750 win, 1800 win, 1500 lose, 1400 lose, 1600 win, which goes nowhere in the ratings world. I even lost to a 900 player once in a tournament with a fingerfehler while executing a mate in three -- while talking to a friend and packing the pieces to leave the tournament area. Boy was THAT annoying!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next is Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> I am horrible at speed chess. My brain doesn't work that fast. I'm more of a tortoise, rather than a hare.
> 
> I don't know how to do the chessbase file thingy, but I'll look it up.
> 
> In my opinion, the ratings are very misleading. I know a lot of people that play infinitely better than their rating would suggest. And I myself play far below what the rating indicates. I'm not brilliant. Just steady and dogged.


Not necessarily "Chessbase", just any computer chess machine can do it. Type in the moves and it plays them on the screen, put them in a file and step through them, back and forth, go to the position at move X... I figured that if you played online, you'd be able to get a printout of the game file after a game, analyze the results, etc. I feel like I'm some hack musician talking to a virtuoso who doesn't read music. :lol: How do you play then, by mouse and graphics alone, with no reference to chess notation at all? Honest, I'm not being critical, I'm just dumbfounded by this. I've been a life member of the USCF since 1969, so I can't imagine a master not having read chess magazines and books and so forth. Maybe the computer is taking that over the way the handheld calculator creamed the sliderule. :lol: Whatever, my move is on your Visitor Message board (check your profle or follow the Notifications) :smile:

I'm smoking briars tonight! p It's the Two Dot apple full of 5100 at the moment, accompanied by a St. Louis Rolling Rock.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Super Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Marlow

So I was finally up to smoking after having not smoked since before christmas, started nice and slow with some PA in the new Caminetto.


----------



## bluesman.54

I enjoyed a bowl of Ennerdale in my Thompson bent bulldog meer this evening. -4 without the wind-chill so I am glad to be smoking in my man cave and watching basketball. Life is Good!


----------



## Gigmaster

I know notation. That's standard. I know the game...just not the software, like the computer files you mentioned. I've played live tournaments all my life. But now, I mostly play online, and the board and everything is on the site. I have a chess program called Chess Titans, but it's just a board and pieces. I don't know if it can save a partial game or not. I'll check. It's pretty basic, I think. I also have it on my iPad, and my smartphone. I probably need to take some time and learn the software better.

Game play on the site is by mouse and graphics (which are great, by the way...), but it also records the notation. You can get an analysis of the game, if you want, and there is probably a way to print everything. I've just never done it. I just play.

Funny you mentioned music. I've been a pro musician for most of my adult life, and I used to sight-read really good back when I played with orchestras and such. But I haven't done that kind of work for over 35 years, and now I mostly play solo, or with people who have no idea how to read music. My website is Joel Clyde - Band in Chatsworth GA - BandMix.com.

I am smoking GH Lousiana Flake in a Peterson Donegal bent, with a cup of Tetley's Black tea. I am about to go to chess.com and work on some chess problems.



freestoke said:


> Not necessarily "Chessbase", just any computer chess machine can do it. Type in the moves and it plays them on the screen, put them in a file and step through them, back and forth, go to the position at move X... I figured that if you played online, you'd be able to get a printout of the game file after a game, analyze the results, etc. I feel like I'm some hack musician talking to a virtuoso who doesn't read music. :lol: How do you play then, by mouse and graphics alone, with no reference to chess notation at all? Honest, I'm not being critical, I'm just dumbfounded by this. I've been a life member of the USCF since 1969, so I can't imagine a master not having read chess magazines and books and so forth. Maybe the computer is taking that over the way the handheld calculator creamed the sliderule. :lol: Whatever, my move is on your Visitor Message board (check your profle or follow the Notifications) :smile:
> 
> I'm smoking briars tonight! p It's the Two Dot apple full of 5100 at the moment, accompanied by a St. Louis Rolling Rock.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> I know notation. That's standard. I know the game...just not the software, like the computer files you mentioned. I've played live tournaments all my life.
> ....
> Funny you mentioned music. I've been a pro musician for most of my adult life, and I used to sight-read really good back when I played with orchestras and such. But I haven't done that kind of work for over 35 years, and now I mostly play solo, or with people who have no idea how to read music. My website is Joel Clyde - Band in Chatsworth GA - BandMix.com.
> 
> I am smoking GH Lousiana Flake in a Peterson Donegal bent, with a cup of Tetley's Black tea. I am about to go to chess.com and work on some chess problems.


Ah! I completely misunderstood, Joel. Now it all makes sense! I thought I was losing my mind or something. :lol: Now that I see what's really going on, I know I'm facing a major drubbing! :behindsofa:

I've been playing classical guitar for 42 years, maybe Level 8, nibbling at Level 9, but nobody really cares much for Bach, Barrios, Târrega, etc. Used to practice for hours and hours. I'm envious! You sound great! :tu

Push a piece out there before you leave, Joel.  Absolutely ANYTHING works against Nf3! :lol: I think Karpov answered with a6 once and won handily.

I'm having a bowl of KK and some milk and peanuts, as I enter my new training regimen.


----------



## Gigmaster

Sorry for the delay in moving. I was trying to see if there was a way to save a game on my computer with Chess Titans. I think I got it. I have moved, and saved the game, so I can pull it up after every move (I hope....I'd rather set up a real board, but I am still looking for it.)

Have you ever tried GH Brown Bogie? I am about to order some more Ennerdale, and I thought I might have them throw on 2 oz. or so of it, to try. It looks interesting.



freestoke said:


> Ah! I completely misunderstood, Joel. Now it all makes sense! I thought I was losing my mind or something. :lol: Now that I see what's really going on, I know I'm facing a major drubbing! :behindsofa:
> 
> I've been playing classical guitar for 42 years, maybe Level 8, nibbling at Level 9, but nobody really cares much for Bach, Barrios, Târrega, etc. Used to practice for hours and hours. I'm envious! You sound great! :tu
> 
> Push a piece out there before you leave, Joel. Absolutely ANYTHING works against Nf3! :lol: I think Karpov answered with a6 once and won handily.
> 
> I'm having a bowl of KK and some milk and peanuts, as I enter my new training regimen.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> Sorry for the delay in moving. I was trying to see if there was a way to save a game on my computer with Chess Titans. I think I got it. I have moved, and saved the game, so I can pull it up after every move (I hope....I'd rather set up a real board, but I am still looking for it.)
> 
> Have you ever tried GH Brown Bogie? I am about to order some more Ennerdale, and I thought I might have them throw on 2 oz. or so of it, to try. It looks interesting.


Just on the same thread with you about that: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...331336-cigar-vs-pipe-tobacco.html#post3945742 I really like ropes and twists, but I generally tone them down with PA.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster;3945312
You can play others on Chess.com said:


> The gigmaster that pops up for me is Frank Wellen in New Jersey. :ask: In any case, the online correspondence game seems the very thing for us! I just joined as threadbane.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Alexander Bridge in a 2001 medium bend straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a silver ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## freestoke

Well, Joel, I got the first move on the board at chess.com, so something should pop up for you. Looks like we're gonna both be unrated for this game, so I guess they segregate the correspondence ratings from the timed games, which they also do in the "real world". 

Gotta have some SRT/PA to restore my nicotine-deficient homeostasis.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of HHODF in a Forever CG. Colder than cold here again. High today was -7. Tomorrow we are supposed to make it all the way up to 0. For a Ft. Laud boy --this is damn cold! Thankful once again for my man cave with football on while I work. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this one a little early: C&D Super Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Keep warm fellas! It's cold as can be outside.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. What's everybody else smoking?


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## BlueDevil07

DE Central Park Stroll in a MM cob. Too cold for a stogie tonight!


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a bent smooth Wessex on another cold night here in Iowa. Thankful for my heated man cave. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## JimInks

VaPer Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

I hate to see Jim smoke alone. So I am enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a slightly bent, smooth, burl Chacoam Regate. Still cold here so it is another night in the man cave with hockey. Life is Good! Go Blackhawks!


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## freestoke

Finishing a bowl of JKP, which really ought to be simply JP. As I said in my review on JackKnife[sic] plug, "I've often wondered how misspellings wind up on storefronts, signs, billboards, labels and such. I find it a bit mysterious that they chose to make "jackknife" two words, but there we have it. Maybe there's a person named Jack Knife, possibly Mack the Knife's brother, who has some association with the amazing Mr. Pease."

Picky picky picky, huh? :lol: Whatever, the Forever Country Gentleman burns this quite nicely. I'd call this good tobacco, plenty of strength but not too heavy, burns well. Glad I have a few cans of this. p


----------



## bluesman.54

At 17 degrees its almost a balmy night here in Iowa. Enjoying a bowl of 1792 in an old slightly bent, rusticated Caminetto Business. I like this tobacco so much that when I smoke it its difficult not to go bowl after bowl with it. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

The cold weather killed the battery in my car, but I got it fixed. Too durn cold, folks, but it does make for great pipe smoking weather. Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a slightly bent, smooth burl Chacoam Regate. Another great tobacco. Watching Iowa and Northwestern. Go Iowa! Life is Good!


----------



## Gigmaster

The term, "_Jack Knife_" was first coined in 1711. A manufacturer had made a folding knife at the behest of the British navy, for sailors to be able to carry safety on the decks of rolling ships (there were many injuries from men falling, or being thrown onto someones knife blade when the ship unexpectedly pitched and rolled in heavy seas. Even in a sheath, it could still cause damage. The new knife was issued to British sailors, known as "Jack Tars", and the knife was called the "Jack", or sailor's knife. It became very popular with military and civilians alike because of being handy, and safe. In a few years, many different versions were made, some with as many as 3 blades. The most popular was with 2 general purpose opposing blades, and is known today as a "Trapper", or "Muskrat" knife. It evolved into it's ultimate form with the Swiss Army Knife in 1891, which is basically a pocket toolkit.

Sorry....I couldn't help it...I am a knife freak. I have dozens of knives, mostly Cold Steel, Gerber, Victorinox, Wenger, Ontario and Camilus.

I am smoking GH's outstanding Louisiana Flake in a well worn, natural-finish MM Country Gentleman, with a cup of heavenly home-roasted, fresh ground Breakfast Blend coffee. I just got back from a long gig, and I think I earned it....Life is good.......



freestoke said:


> Finishing a bowl of JKP, which really ought to be simply JP. As I said in my review on JackKnife[sic] plug, "I've often wondered how misspellings wind up on storefronts, signs, billboards, labels and such. I find it a bit mysterious that they chose to make "jackknife" two words, but there we have it. Maybe there's a person named Jack Knife, possibly Mack the Knife's brother, who has some association with the amazing Mr. Pease."
> 
> Picky picky picky, huh? :lol: Whatever, the Forever Country Gentleman burns this quite nicely. I'd call this good tobacco, plenty of strength but not too heavy, burns well. Glad I have a few cans of this. p


----------



## DanR

This Astley's No. 55 Elizabethan didn't thrill me at first, but I kept at it. I think it might be growing on me. That, and I think it smokes a bit better now that it's dried out a bit. I don't think I'll rush out and buy more, but I understand how others might find it pleasurable.


----------



## JimInks

DanR said:


> This Astley's No. 55 Elizabethan didn't thrill me at first, but I kept at it. I think it might be growing on me. That, and I think it smokes a bit better now that it's dried out a bit. I don't think I'll rush out and buy more, but I understand how others might find it pleasurable.


I liked it fine, but it's just too light for my personal taste.


----------



## DanR

JimInks said:


> I liked it fine, but it's just too light for my personal taste.


I think that might have been my problem too. When I first opened the tin, I had a difficult time coaxing the flavor out of it. It seems to be developing a bit as the tin sits...


----------



## JimInks

DanR said:


> I think that might have been my problem too. When I first opened the tin, I had a difficult time coaxing the flavor out of it. It seems to be developing a bit as the tin sits...


I'll bet it'll get a lot better with a few years of aging, if you're patient enough to do that kind of aging.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> The term, "_Jack Knife_" was first coined in 1711. A manufacturer had made a folding knife at the behest of the British navy, for sailors to be able to carry safety on the decks of rolling ships (there were many injuries from men falling, or being thrown onto someones knife blade when the ship unexpectedly pitched and rolled in heavy seas.


Interesting history, and I bow to practically anyone's superior knowledge of pocket knives, but the spelling has been "jackknife" (or sometimes "jack-knife") for a couple of centuries, although in 1711 spellings probably even included the almost modern, internet forum-like "jacknife", the British at the time being as indifferent to spelling standards as they were to dental hygiene. Were there an etymological history on the label (or tucked under the lid), explaining how they happened to break "jackknife" into two words, based on some naval tradition or something, I'd have no problem with it at all (I'd love it!), but we have a rather modern looking knife and no mention of the British navy whatsoever. Occam's Razor is in play: the likeliest explanation for "JackKnife" is that they misspelled it.

So I'll have another serving of JackKnife Plug [sic]. I never hold poor orthography against anybody. You don't need good grammar to make good tobacco. p


----------



## Nathan

Frog Morton in a bent Peterson pot.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> I think that might have been my problem too. When I first opened the tin, I had a difficult time coaxing the flavor out of it. It seems to be developing a bit as the tin sits...


It definitely takes some gentle smoking to release the flavor. Whether that flavor is worth it or not is up to the individual, I guess. I find it worth it for now, but I can't say I'm confident that I'll be smoking it long term.

Hamborger Veermaster for me.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## Marlow

JimInks said:


> Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


I have been salivating over Becker pipes for a while now, maybe one day. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

1940s Prince Albert spiced with rum in a 2002 medium bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## freestoke

Never heard of Becker, but I read the cards on smokingpipes after seeing this, out of curiosity. Yikes!  

Am I allowed to smoke a Forever Legend immediately after reading this? Is it some horrid breech of etiquette? :ask: I'm gonna embarrass myself anyhow. p I'll try to show some low class with the Prince Albert -- you know, royalty and all.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Never heard of Becker, but I read the cards on smokingpipes after seeing this, out of curiosity. Yikes!
> 
> Am I allowed to smoke a Forever Legend immediately after reading this? Is it some horrid breech of etiquette or something? :ask: I'm gonna embarrass myself anyhow. p


Becker has a special style of pipes that I am in love with, but damn they are expensive..

Like these:



















Something about the lines, the way the heel is formed, and I love the colour and I absolutely love cumberland stems.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Pembroke in a slightly bent, rusticated on the bottom of the bowl, but smooth and sculpted on the rim of the bowl -- a Don Carlos Cauldron Fatta a Mano # 29. Freezing drizzle here -- everything covered in ice. Thankful yet again for my heated man cave and basketball. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## Thirston

Dhill Elizabethan in an old Marxman. And a bit of Whalers rum.


----------



## MarkC

HV in a Cavicchi rusticated straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JRM03

Orlik Golden Slice in my Ben Wade Victoria.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## freestoke

After a solid drubbing at the oche, I'm having some after dinner coffee a big Savinelli of Louisiana Flake. Just devastating darts from Audrey. Devastating. I actually threw pretty well! Score: 0-5. sigh. :faint:


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF in a full bent, smooth Tim West. Great tobacco and pipe. The bowl is huge. Enjoying my man cave and football. Life is Good!


----------



## Gigmaster

Better luck next time. I play 301 and 501 myself. I have a dartboard at home, and there are a few pubs with dart boards in town. I have been working very hard the last two days, pretty much around the clock. When I finish this set of articles, I plan on taking a little time off to throw darts, fish, concentrate more on the current chess game, and most of all....just smoke. Right now, I am smoking Louisiana Flake in my Calabash, with a cup of Breakfast Blend coffee.



freestoke said:


> After a solid drubbing at the oche, I'm having some after dinner coffee a big Savinelli of Louisiana Flake. Just devastating darts from Audrey. Devastating. I actually threw pretty well! Score: 0-5. sigh. :faint:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Red in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

JimInks said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


Never heard of that blend. What's in it, how is it, and where does one get it? (big fan of EGR here)


----------



## JimInks

cpmcdill said:


> Never heard of that blend. What's in it, how is it, and where does one get it? (big fan of EGR here)


4Noggins and SmokingPipes have it in the 1.5 oz. tins, which I recommend over the tubs.

As for the tobacco itself, here's the review I wrote at TR.com:

I greatly enjoy the strong aroma of the freshly open tub, which was the wine casing. The room note is pleasant, and passes the wife test. The taste is mildly sweet, but not cloyingly so. I barely notice what latakia is here, so I suppose it's just a light condiment to give it a slight "oompf." The cavendish is not strong, but I taste a little sweetness from it, and I can see it in the tub, even though some claim there's none there. There's too many black pieces in here not to have some cavendish, because there's no chance all those black pieces are latakia or this would have a more smokey quality that latakia provides, and it doesn't. I get the burley taste fairly well, and notice just a little Virginia. I also notice a plum note or two that reminds me of MacBaren's Plumcake in a minor way as well as a light honey note. Burns well and evenly, and has a little nic kick to it. No goop.

It is indeed a mild aro with a very pleasing taste. It's not a great, all-time classic tobacco, but it certainly doesn't deserve the one star ratings some "reviewers" have given it. It might be a little of an acquired taste to some, but I have come to enjoy it quite a bit, and find it quite addictive. For me, it was enjoyment at first puff. When I'm not smoking it, I occasionally am thinking I need a smoke a bowl. Why it's virtually unknown today is puzzling as it is still in production. But Robinson himself is largely forgotten today, so why not his tobacco, too, in this day of "only NOW counts?" Okay, it's not a nirvana smoke - what is, really? - but it's on par with several other OTCs: better than some, worse than others, depending on your palate. I'm going to keep this around because I like it.


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster said:


> Better luck next time. I play 301 and 501 myself. I have a dartboard at home, and there are a few pubs with dart boards in town. I have been working very hard the last two days, pretty much around the clock. When I finish this set of articles, I plan on taking a little time off to throw darts, fish, concentrate more on the current chess game, and most of all....just smoke. Right now, I am smoking Louisiana Flake in my Calabash, with a cup of Breakfast Blend coffee.


I was wondering where you got off to, Joel! :smile: Glad to see that LF is serving you well.

Audrey's throwing class B darts right now, which is better than my current cl ass C. I was at the lower echelon of "classic" league about 35 years ago (D,C,B,A,Classic), but can't seem to find it anymore. She's definitely winning most of the games lately. I see you moved! :spy: Hmm....


----------



## 05Venturer

LEO in a Grabow Lark


----------



## cpmcdill

JimInks said:


> 4Noggins and SmokingPipes have it in the 1.5 oz. tins, which I recommend over the tubs.
> 
> As for the tobacco itself, here's the review I wrote (...)
> 
> (...) Okay, it's not a nirvana smoke - what is, really? - but it's on par with several other OTCs: better than some, worse than others, depending on your palate. I'm going to keep this around because I like it.


Thank you! Your review gives me some insight into what this blend might be like. I'll add the EGR blend to my pipe tobacco wish list.


----------



## bluesman.54

JimInks said:


> 4Noggins and SmokingPipes have it in the 1.5 oz. tins, which I recommend over the tubs.
> 
> As for the tobacco itself, here's the review I wrote at TR.com:
> 
> I greatly enjoy the strong aroma of the freshly open tub, which was the wine casing. The room note is pleasant, and passes the wife test. The taste is mildly sweet, but not cloyingly so. I barely notice what latakia is here, so I suppose it's just a light condiment to give it a slight "oompf." The cavendish is not strong, but I taste a little sweetness from it, and I can see it in the tub, even though some claim there's none there. There's too many black pieces in here not to have some cavendish, because there's no chance all those black pieces are latakia or this would have a more smokey quality that latakia provides, and it doesn't. I get the burley taste fairly well, and notice just a little Virginia. I also notice a plum note or two that reminds me of MacBaren's Plumcake in a minor way as well as a light honey note. Burns well and evenly, and has a little nic kick to it. No goop.
> 
> It is indeed a mild aro with a very pleasing taste. It's not a great, all-time classic tobacco, but it certainly doesn't deserve the one star ratings some "reviewers" have given it. It might be a little of an acquired taste to some, but I have come to enjoy it quite a bit, and find it quite addictive. For me, it was enjoyment at first puff. When I'm not smoking it, I occasionally am thinking I need a smoke a bowl. Why it's virtually unknown today is puzzling as it is still in production. But Robinson himself is largely forgotten today, so why not his tobacco, too, in this day of "only NOW counts?" Okay, it's not a nirvana smoke - what is, really? - but it's on par with several other OTCs: better than some, worse than others, depending on your palate. I'm going to keep this around because I like it.


 @JimInks.......Thanks for sharing this. You smoke so many different tobaccos I for one wish you would do this more often as I have not heard of or tried many of the tobaccos you mention you smoke. And I don't have the budget to purchase all that you mention. However, now I want to get a tin of this and try it myself. I like Burly, Virginia, Latakia and Cavendish -- so thanks for this review.

I know time is precious, but I for one wish you would do this more often.


----------



## JimInks

bluesman.54 said:


> @JimInks.......Thanks for sharing this. You smoke so many different tobaccos I for one wish you would do this more often as I have not heard of or tried many of the tobaccos you mention you smoke. And I don't have the budget to purchase all that you mention. However, now I want to get a tin of this and try it myself. I like Burly, Virginia, Latakia and Cavendish -- so thanks for this review.
> 
> I know time is precious, but I for one wish you would do this more often.


Thank you very much for the kind words about my review. I've written a fair number of them which are posted at TobaccoReviews.com. I've also a few threads of my MacBaren and Sutliff Private Stock review on this very forum. Check the Review Section. I've been doing taste testing and reviews for Sutliff, and will be adding the MacBaren thread in the near future since they are sending me more tins to sample and write about.


----------



## bluesman.54

JimInks said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words about my review. I've written a fair number of them which are posted at TobaccoReviews.com. I've also a few threads of my MacBaren and Sutliff Private Stock review on this very forum. Check the Review Section. I've been doing taste testing and reviews for Sutliff, and will be adding the MacBaren thread in the near future since they are sending me more tins to sample and write about.


Thank you for sharing this information. I didn't know about this and will definitely check it out. I enjoy trying different tobaccos, but am hesitant, mostly due to budget constraints, to try many unless I see that others on the forum agree it is a good tobacco. Thanks again Jim for all of your help. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## JimInks

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. I didn't know about this and will definitely check it out. I enjoy trying different tobaccos, but am hesitant, mostly due to budget constraints, to try many unless I see that others on the forum agree it is a good tobacco. Thanks again Jim for all of your help. I appreciate your efforts.


You are very welcome, and I thank you again for the kind words.

Speaking of EGR, I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system. Next is Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## indigosmoke

I just popped a tin of Grey Havens from 2008. This excellent blend most certainly improves with age. I hope all of you have been having some good times and some good smokes.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thanks John. I'm having a great time and plenty of good smokes! Tonight its Red Cake in a fully bent, sandblasted, Savinelli Moka # 614. Watching basketball, waiting to see if Iowa State can pull one out against Kansas. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking a bowl of Fernwood Yellow & Brown in a Kaywoodie Super Grain straight bulldog; I don't know if this tobacco and pipe just match up well or what, but this is tasting mighty fine.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Key Largo in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## 05Venturer

Molto Dolce in a MM Cob


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voo Doo Queen in a Grabow Golden Duke.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. Who else is smoking tonight?


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Now, it's Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## MarkC

I found a pouch of Carter Hall tonight that I'd written off as lost, so I thought I'd give it a try. My technique must have reached a new level since the last time I smoked it; I don't remember it being _this_ good.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Just in time for dinner, too.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a Brewster straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Tilbury in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> I found a pouch of Carter Hall tonight that I'd written off as lost, so I thought I'd give it a try. *My technique must have reached a new level since the last time I smoked it; I don't remember it being this good.*


Either that or it mellowed out (dried out) so much to the point that you get the end result that you got. :dunno:


----------



## JimInks

Light Heart Virginia in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## MarkC

Er999 said:


> Either that or it mellowed out (dried out) so much to the point that you get the end result that you got. :dunno:


You know, that's probably it; it's approaching 'mild crunch'.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am smoking GH Brown Flake Unscented in a MM General corncob.p This tobacco is from a supply dated 10-11-2012. I find this tobacco strong and very flavorful; dang-it it's delightful.:yo: I am topping off this smoke with a large mug of ice cold lemonade and I am wondering what I will smoke next.:juggle:


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule. And a cup of hot tea on this chilly evening.


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> You know, that's probably it; it's approaching 'mild crunch'.


:yo:


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> You know, that's probably it; it's approaching 'mild crunch'.


I think CH has a bit more PG than PA, possibly more than SWR, and as a result I've found it smokes a bit wetter than either of them. I'm sure some extended drying time helps a lot. I think I like pretty much everything "stale" except Ennerdale. ainkiller:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem. Next is Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

J. Fox Hibernia in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## 2smoke

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake in a MM.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few moments early: Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Year 1941 George Washington Pipe Tobacco in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland's #24 in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## MarkC

Still working on the Carter Hall; I think I'll go by the liquor store tomorrow and see if they have tubs in stock.


----------



## bluesman.54

Bull's eye in a old Caminetto Business 154, rusticated Oom Paul with a gold acrylic stem. Denver Seattle in the big game. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stonehaven in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog with a silver band. Now, it's Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a Dr. Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JRM03

Finished off a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding in my Wade.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking 1940s Prince Albert spiced with rum in a 2002 medium bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## bluesman.54

After shoveling 4" of snow, enjoying a bowl of Red Kake in a smooth Willmer Becial. It is good to be inside. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

McClelland's #24 in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland's #24 in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

HHODF in an old Caminetto Business full bent, # 154. A great tobacco and pipe for a cold and windy night here in Iowa. Will have to shovel the walks again tomorrow. Grateful for my heated man cave and watching hockey. Go Blackhawks! Life is good.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## Desertlifter

Today was McConnell's Scottish Flake in my Savinelli Bulldog.

Lovely stuff - quite like it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Red Kake in a Dunhill Shell Bulldog. A lovely way to finish the day. Life is Good!


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> HHODF in an old Caminetto Business full bent, # 154. A great tobacco and pipe for a cold and windy night here in Iowa. Will have to shovel the walks again tomorrow. Grateful for my heated man cave and watching hockey. Go Blackhawks! Life is good.


Blackhawks? I knew there was something about you I didn't like! :lol:

Having a bowl of Ferndown Yellow and Brown in my Altinok meer. I just noticed that the rim of the tin seemed a bit rough, and after donning my cheaters, I noticed that it's actually rust. Hope this isn't serious; I've got seven more of these. At this point, it's just a little rust, and it's all on the edge of the tin, inside the seal, with no rust at all outside the seal.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Blackhawks? I knew there was something about you I didn't like! :lol:
> 
> Having a bowl of Ferndown Yellow and Brown in my Altinok meer. I just noticed that the rim of the tin seemed a bit rough, and after donning my cheaters, I noticed that it's actually rust. Hope this isn't serious; I've got seven more of these. At this point, it's just a little rust, and it's all on the edge of the tin, inside the seal, with no rust at all outside the seal.


FERNDOWN!? :spy: How do you guys find this stuff!? :lol: Old Virginia Tobacco Company does sound like the real deal though, doesn't it? :tu

Just burned through a musketball of Elizabethan Mixture and Jack[sic]Knife plug in the medium large Savinelli 120 Anni. Finally, some nicotine! p


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Germain's Brown Flake in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS. Now it's Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Union Leader in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a brown 1980 long stem three quarter bend Caminetto 205 Business egg.


----------



## JimInks

Black Lung in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tobacco Salad in a rusticated Dr Grabow Golden Duke straight pot.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JRM03

2 bowls of SPC Miss. River in a Meerschaum cob. I need to diversify my stock.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Pine Hills in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM cob

After only 2 weeks here on Puff (yes, I'm that new here) I've exhausted the variety I can report (also running low on pipe tobaccos - just 3 left) so I'm getting repetitive. Reckon I'll ease up on reports until I have something new and interesting to announce.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht in a rusticated Eriksen Dublin, then Dark Bird's Eye in a MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Royal Yacht in a rusticated Eriksen Dublin, then Dark Bird's Eye in a MM Legend.


Solid, Nick. :tu I've decided to suffer through this Elizabethan Mixture until it's gone. Not that I don't like it, but it ain't Royal Yacht, ya know?


----------



## JimInks

Key Largo in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Anybody else gonna smoke with Freestroke and me?


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes from smoking Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

We need a few people smoking up the place tonight. I'll start off with half a bowl of Key Largo in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. This finishes the trade sample I got.


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's January Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob. Next is Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## Desertlifter

PPP in a 2013 POTY.


This brief post brought to you by:

Freestoke


----------



## MarkC

I don't know if it's gotten worse, or I just didn't notice it until you guys mentioned it, but I see what y'all mean about the lack of activity here in the pipe section lately. Hopefully it's just a temporary lull. 

Opening Night in a weird Cavicchi. The bowl looks like an egg, but the stem has a hawkbill aspect to it. A hawk egg?


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> PPP in a 2013 POTY.
> 
> This brief post brought to you by:
> 
> Freestoke


PA in the 4Dot. At the brink of verbiage, coffee. :cp


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing J. Fox Hibernia in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Next is Virginia Spice in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker. Wake up and smoke, fellas!


----------



## cpmcdill

MarkC said:


> I don't know if it's gotten worse, or I just didn't notice it until you guys mentioned it, but I see what y'all mean about the lack of activity here in the pipe section lately. Hopefully it's just a temporary lull.


My Latakia blends got banned for indoor smoking, so those will have to wait til Spring. Until I get some new tobaccos, I'm stuck with Lane LL-7 and Carter Hall, which wouldn't make for much variety in my smoking report.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> Blackhawks? I knew there was something about you I didn't like! :lol:


Ah Ha! I take it you are not a Blackhawks fan? A Ducks fab perhaps, though from Anaheim they share a team name with Oregon.

Enjoying a bowl of Ennerdale in my Thompson, bent, bulldog meer. Watching Iowa - Michigan State. Go Iowa! Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> I don't know if it's gotten worse, or I just didn't notice it until you guys mentioned it, but I see what y'all mean about the lack of activity here in the pipe section lately. Hopefully it's just a temporary lull.


I've just been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. I'll try and stop by more to help keep the activity up. Though I did find time to purchase a few more pipes. Life is Good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> I don't know if it's gotten worse, or I just didn't notice it until you guys mentioned it, but I see what y'all mean about the lack of activity here in the pipe section lately. Hopefully it's just a temporary lull.
> 
> Opening Night in a weird Cavicchi. The bowl looks like an egg, but the stem has a hawkbill aspect to it. A hawk egg?


Mark I am still here and you are correct; the activity has been lacking.:nod: It is interesting that I have been so busy since probably the end of October 2013 and have not been posting as I had wished and this is true for both my pipe activity and my cigars.:???: Dang-it! I am supposed to be retired! This evening I am starting off with a bowl of SG FVF in my large freehand Ardorp and topping it off with a large ice cold mug of "Becks" brew.:beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305. And very glad to see I have company here tonight!


----------



## McFortner

Tonight I'm having Frog Morton on the Town in a Missouri Meerschaum. With all the snow it's too cold to smoke outside. Thankfully, no wife to complain and my 16 year old son thinks it smells good.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> PA in the 4Dot. At the brink of verbiage, coffee. :cp


McConnell's Scottish Flake in my POTY Cobwarden. Verbosity established. Cred returned. Beer consumed.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> Ah Ha! I take it you are not a Blackhawks fan? A Ducks fab perhaps, though from Anaheim they share a team name with Oregon.


I haven't been so insulted since Tuesday! :lol: 
Total Sharks fan here.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Trying out some of the dreaded Bob's Chocolate Flake cut with PA in a rum ghosted, glass bottom, Forever CG Cob.
Seems the PA is diluting much of the soapy taste of the dreaded BCF.
Not my favorite by far but better than either of them straight up. IMO


----------



## Emperor Zurg

bluesman.54 said:


> I've just been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. I'll try and stop by more to help keep the activity up. Though I did find time to purchase a few more pipes. Life is Good!


Nice to see you around again regardless. Hope the forum's not giving you fits like before.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe. Next is Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in an early '70s sandblasted Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## freestoke

Very weird dealing with Time Warner it is. A couple of months ago, I cut out a few things, since the movie channels kept playing movies that were either unwatchable or ones that I've seen a dozen plus times, the basic idea being to save money. I somehow "unbundled" myself and wound up paying $10 dollars a month more than before, when I got the movie channels. :ask: So I called them up to see what had happened. The solution? You're going love this. If I get a land line (digital, not the old timey Bell Telephone style lines), along with exactly what I have now, it's $28.50 less per month than I'm paying now. :dunno: So I will have a land line option that I won't even hook up -- but it saves me money! I figure if I get absolutely everything they offer, they'll owe me money at the end of the month.

Smoking some SRT-spiked Elizabethan Mix, pondering the strange workings of the financial world. p


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top.


----------



## DanR

Just wanted to let everyone know that we have two open spots in the Pipe Tobacco Lottery. If you're at all interested, just pop in and tell us so. We'd love to have a few new members in this really fun game! Cost to play is only one tin of tobacco, and winning it one month pays back big... The drawing is this Saturday.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-pipe-tobacco-lottery-iii-43.html#post3958118

To keep on topic, I'm smoking some HH Matured Virginia in my Radice Silk Cut tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## Branzig

Tonight I'm enjoying a little Squadron Leader along with some Wild Turkey Rare Breed.

Absolutely yummy.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A quick hit of DE's Grand Central in a Dr. Grabow Duke while I run out to grab some Chinese for dinner. :hungry:


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> I haven't been so insulted since Tuesday! :lol:
> Total Sharks fan here.


They always give us a hard time. Great team -- I have to give them that -- at least when they play the Blackhawks.


----------



## bluesman.54

Emperor Zurg said:


> Nice to see you around again regardless. Hope the forum's not giving you fits like before.


Thank you. NO the forum isn't giving me fits. Just been busy. That and now I have a cold. But I will try and be around more and contribute more. I do really enjoy this forum.

Enjoying some 1792 in an old slightly bent, Caminetto Business. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## bluesman.54

@ MarkC Looks like the Blackhawks will be meeting the Sharks in the Shark Tank this Saturday night. Should be a good game, but it starts rather late for me. I doubt I'll see the end.

On to enjoying a bowl of HHODF in slightly bent Don Carlos Cauldron. 

Still -- Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Marble Kake in a Grabow Golden Duke. My first encounter with a straight Virginia, and quite pleasant.

Got this from @splattttttt along with a few other samples, including Tambolaka, Penzance, and a couple of blends he made. So far, enjoying everything I've tried.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## bluesman.54

Moving on to a bowl of Bull's Eye Flake in a deep bent Savinelli Alligator # 614. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Branzig

15 degrees outside...that's even to cold for me to go out and brave!

Oh well, guess my bowl of Larry's Blend can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> They always give us a hard time. Great team -- I have to give them that -- at least when they play the Blackhawks.


Well, great _regular season_ team, if you know what I mean... 
I didn't have a virginia open, so I grabbed my last jar of bulk Hamborger Veermaster. Don't panic; plenty of tins remain!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Next is Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## bluesman.54

Moving on to a bowl of PPP in a no mane meer as I watch The University of Iowa -- Illinois game. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tambolaka in a Grabow. Trying it straight just for the experience, then will experiment with blending. Full-bodied, spicy, cigar-like but with a hint of sharpness. Tempting to inhale a bit, but I've been warned. I can tell this will be a good blender. Got a small sample from @splattttttt and I can already tell I'm going to have to track some more down.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## splattttttt

cpmcdill said:


> Tambolaka in a Grabow. Trying it straight just for the experience, then will experiment with blending. Full-bodied, spicy, cigar-like but with a hint of sharpness. Tempting to inhale a bit, but I've been warned. I can tell this will be a good blender. Got a small sample from @splattttttt and I can already tell I'm going to have to track some more down.


Not everyones cup 'o joe, but for some it's like manna


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## MarkC

I'll be nice to Michael and not mention the game... 
Had a bowl of Presbyterian Mixture and am loading a bowl of HV for after dinner.


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> I'll be nice to Michael and not mention the game...
> Had a bowl of Presbyterian Mixture and am loading a bowl of HV for after dinner.


How kind of you good Sir! You just seem to have our number. And for some reason -- shoot outs have gone very bad for us this year.

Still smoking a bowl of PPP in a straight huge old Caminetto Business. Life is Good -- even though we lost!


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am having a bowl of GL Pease Cairo in a newly acquired large Thompson Freehand.p MarkC introduced me to this tobacco last year and I especially love the Turkish flavor of this blend and this evening is no exception; it is delicious.:hippie: I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy which "hits the spot".:drinking:


----------



## TTecheTTe

splattttttt said:


> Not everyones cup 'o joe, but for some it's like manna


Oh yeah, I salivated.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system. Next is Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## Branzig

Started with some Night Cap in my 1970s Adventurer pipe. 

Ended with some Larry's Blend in my 1950s Captain Browne


----------



## Branzig

Ugh....

Decided I needed a third bowl tonight...A little Sammy G FVF in my cob...going to regret it in the morning.

My sinuses have been giving me hell lately :lol:


----------



## MarkC

More Presbyterian Mixture. Maybe it's just hitting me funny, or my tastes have changed, but I think I like this blend better when it's younger.


----------



## Boinargly

I know some people view barber poles as a gimmick, but I am a fan of the experienced roller that can make these sticks look good and smoke well.


----------



## splattttttt

got to love a woman that proudly admits to salivating over my comments :mischief:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Stonehaven in an early '70s sandblasted Savinelli 315 Prince. Next is MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Eileen's Dream in mm cob


----------



## freestoke

splattttttt said:


> got to love a woman that proudly admits to salivating over my comments :mischief:


:biglaugh:

The Elizabethan Mixture is GONE! (Well, I have an unopened can left, but...) Pumping some KK through the Forever Legend and watching Caddyshack. Had some chicken enchiladas for supper, with California/New Mexico chili sauce I made about a month ago. Excellent, if I do say so myself. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Branzig

Frog On The Bayou tonight for me. Nothing wrong at all with a little Bayou!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Marble Kake in a rusticated Grabow Golden Duke. 

Next up, Apple in a MM cob.


----------



## MarkC

More Presbyterian Mixture in an Altinok meer.


----------



## freestoke

Filled the Darth Rader with PA a while ago. Wish I'd tossed in a couple of coins of SRT, but I think it's time for bed. Gotta rest up for the snow in the morning. :faint: (Actually, the new Chess Life just arrived. I like to read in bed. :smile


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is Top Shelf in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Royal Yacht in a Cavicchi billiard. Whats a Darth Raider, Jim? Nevermind, I'll do the polite thing and just check recent threads. I've been away for a few days. Have a good night.


----------



## freestoke

Thirston said:


> A bit of Royal Yacht in a Cavicchi billiard. Whats a Darth Raider, Jim? Nevermind, I'll do the polite thing and just check recent threads. I've been away for a few days. Have a good night.


You'd have to go back quite a ways, Mark, and look in the pipe bomb section. DanR made it and named it. He gave it to me as a gift and it became my permanent Pipe of the Day. p And a very nice pipe it is, too! (Thanks, Dan! :yo


----------



## Thirston

freestoke said:


> You'd have to go back quite a ways, Mark, and look in the pipe bomb section. DanR made it and named it. He gave it to me as a gift and it became my permanent Pipe of the Day. p And a very nice pipe it is, too! (Thanks, Dan! :yo


Very nice, that DanR piper seems like an okay chap! Thx.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Evening, y'all! Luxery Twist in the CG. p



Thirston said:


> Very nice, that DanR piper seems like an okay chap! Thx.


That he is! Then again, he is a Texan!


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## Er999

Thirston said:


> Very nice, that DanR piper seems like an okay chap! Thx.





TTecheTTe said:


> That he is! Then again, he is a Texan!


Yep, everyone's nice in Texas....unless you get on our bad side (and we bomb you with m.79) ....still: everyone's nice in Texas!!!!:heh:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Anniversary Kake in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> Yep, everyone's nice in Texas....unless you get on our bad side (and we bomb you with m.79) ....still: everyone's nice in Texas!!!!:heh:


Hiya Eddy, good ta see ya!! Yep, especially San Antonians!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of SG Grousemoor Plug in my Savinelli 320 EX followed by a bowl of Stonehaven in my large Andor Freehand.p It has been awhile since I've had Grousemoor Plug and I wondered why it took me so long.:der: I shaved my plug into small pieces and dryed it out for 1/2 hour and it was delicious. My old standby Stonehaven was a great followup. I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Kirin Ichiban" brew and I had a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

TTecheTTe said:


> That he is! Then again, he is a Texan!


Now, now; there's no reason to hold that against him... 

More Presbyterian Mixture. And yes, I'm smoking this because I need to get rid of it. I'm willing to admit it at this point. One of those tobaccos I fell in love with early that doesn't seem to appeal as it did. Then again, I may try it again in a few years and fall in love with it again. Pipe smoking is an interesting journey.
On the other hand, I'm probably making a mountain out of a mole hill. With this slight cold, my taste buds are probably a bit off.


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Now, now; there's no reason to hold that against him...
> 
> More Presbyterian Mixture. And yes, I'm smoking this because I need to get rid of it. I'm willing to admit it at this point. One of those tobaccos I fell in love with early that doesn't seem to appeal as it did. Then again, I may try it again in a few years and fall in love with it again. Pipe smoking is an interesting journey.
> On the other hand, I'm probably making a mountain out of a mole hill. With this slight cold, my taste buds are probably a bit off.


I won't hold it against you, as it's not your fault your're not a Texan!

More LTF...just because I'm lazy. p


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## TTecheTTe

JimInks said:


> Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


Mmmm. I'm still with LTF...goes good with Angel's Food cake!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Next will be Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half mixed with Tambolaka in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Desertlifter

FMC in a Sav Bulldog.


----------



## Branzig

Sam Gawith FVF tonight...in my 1953 LHS Billiard. Yum.


----------



## izkeh

Boswell's Northwoods in a Mr. Brog #67 Full Bent.

BTW - Northwoods is a good blend. Nice smoky, meatiness up front with a good spiciness in the last 1/3.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## izkeh

Annnnnnd izkeh fails. Had two tins in front of me and I wrote Boswell's Northwoods and I was smoking McClelland Legends. So substitute Northwoods for Legends. Ugh, sorry.


----------



## JimInks

Year 1941 George Washington Cut Plug in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JRM03

Mississippi Mud in a Meerschaum Patriot.


----------



## JimInks

Triple Play in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Three Blind Moose in a Nording Freehand


----------



## TTecheTTe

Since I've been smoking sweet LTF, I'm baking this now (just got the recipe from a friend):

IMPOSSIBLE PIE~~

All the ingredients are mixed together and poured into a pie tin, but when it cooks it forms its own crust with filling This has a coconut vanilla taste like a coconut cream pie

Ingredients
2 cups milk
1 cup shredded coconut
4 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup all purpose flour
8 Tablespoon butter 
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Directions
Place milk, coconut, eggs, vanilla, flour, butter and sugar in blender. Mix well.
Pour into a greased and floured pie plate. Sprinkle nutmeg on top.
Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

(pour it in the pan on the oven rack so you don't spill it all over the oven door like I did!)



JimInks said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


Was about to refer you to Jim's review, but I reckon you saw it!


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## Thirston

TTecheTTe said:


> Since I've been smoking sweet LTF, I'm baking this now (just got the recipe from a friend):
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE PIE~~


Wow, a recipe on here. Sounds pretty easy. I'm actually thinking of saving this and giving it a go or it might be a pipe dream (sorry) as I'm hungry right now, but I'd rather puff than eat dinner. In any case, let us know how it tastes. You kind of got me on the creates its own crust and tastes of vanilla and coconut.

Elizabthan in a Sav 504 bulldog.


----------



## Eric_H

I just got back into pipe smoking (and off the cigs) so I decided to light up a bowl of Brindle Flake. Great smoke as always, but difficult to get lit. 

The only problem is Canadian Winters. It is really really cold out.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thirston said:


> Wow, a recipe on here. Sounds pretty easy. I'm actually thinking of saving this and giving it a go or it might be a pipe dream (sorry) as I'm hungry right now, but I'd rather puff than eat dinner. In any case, let us know how it tastes. You kind of got me on the creates its own crust and tastes of vanilla and coconut.
> 
> Elizabthan in a Sav 504 bulldog.


It was delish, and easy peasy! Here it is: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/270884-what-you-eating-we-just-had.html Unlike traditional custards that have to set, I found you can cut and serve this immediately! I was an expert custard pie baker by age 10, but can't play in the kitchen anymore so I'm happy to have a recipe that will allow me to bake and often! I'm going to play with it, to make even easier, and try sweet & condensed milk and one with no sugar (btw, I used a bowl & hand mixer).

Cobbing LTF.


----------



## Branzig

Orlik! Golden Slice! In my go-to flake pipe LHS!

Enjoying a piping hot cub of tea with it as well. Delicious way to top off my night!


----------



## JimInks

Top Shelf in a 1980 raw sienna light relief Rossi 1886 Visconte 245 Oom Paul with an Amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

I'm almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Red in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Next is Kentucky Planter in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Eileen's Dream in mm cob


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## Branzig

Dan Tobac Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard. Next is Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## TTecheTTe

JimInks said:


> Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


That sounds beautiful! Delicious smoke! DGT'd FVF in the Gent.p


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## Branzig

Orlik Golden Slices in a 1970's German Adventurer


----------



## JimInks

TTecheTTe said:


> That sounds beautiful! Delicious smoke! DGT'd FVF in the Gent.p


I agree, and so does yours, so I'm belatedly joining in with a bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Brand new to pipes. Just had Mac Baren Scottish blend. Nice stuff I thought.


----------



## Branzig

BamaDoc77 said:


> Brand new to pipes. Just had Mac Baren Scottish blend. Nice stuff I thought.


Welcome! Glad you enjoyed it!



JimInks said:


> I agree, and so does yours, so I'm belatedly joining in with a bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


All this FVF talk made me have to light up a bowl before bed myself. Enjoying in my LHS that I nicknammed "Sammy" since all I smoke in it is FVF ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## TTecheTTe

BamaDoc77 said:


> Brand new to pipes. Just had Mac Baren Scottish blend. Nice stuff I thought.


Welcome to the pipe pond, Doc!

Ahhh, Anni Kake in the Gent...p


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Gold in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## LewZephyr

H&H Marquee BlackHouse in Mirro Rossi 1886 Visconte Italy


----------



## JimInks

FVF in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## Eric_H

I'm breaking in a new cob with some of the Frog


----------



## freestoke

BamaDoc77 said:


> Brand new to pipes. Just had Mac Baren Scottish blend. Nice stuff I thought.


Looks like you're off to a good start! :tu Tell us it's a cob or a Grabow and everybody will think you're a sensible good guy. Tell us your grandfather left you a bunch of unsmoked Sasienis, Dunhills, Comoy's and the like, and we'll be so envious that won't be able to stand being around ourselves. :mrgreen:

I'm back on the Yacht Royal, with the 4Dot, coffee, taking an Olympics break, i.e., a break from the Olympics. Been watching them almost nonstop since they started. :faint: The awards ceremony for team figure skating on the Canadian station was extremely weird. :spy: Americans took the bronze, and naturally everybody getting a medal is there, I think 9 Russians (Gold), 10 Canadians (Silver) and 10 Americans, everybody who actually skated. They talked about the Russians, the Canadians, close-ups of both teams with their medals, shots of the flags -- with the American team cropped out of practically every shot. No mention of anybody on the team, no mention of Davis and White beating the Canadians in the dance (although they talked about the winners of all the other skates), no shots of anybody's face on the American team. Don't think I've ever seen that happen before, where the bronze medal winner is totally ignored. A rude way to treat your neighbors! :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Burley in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top.


----------



## JimInks

Straight brown Virginia in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Straight Red Virginia in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## BamaDoc77

freestoke said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start! :tu Tell us it's a cob or a Grabow and everybody will think you're a sensible good guy. Tell us your grandfather left you a bunch of unsmoked Sasienis, Dunhills, Comoy's and the like, and we'll be so envious that won't be able to stand being around ourselves. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm back on the Yacht Royal, with the 4Dot, coffee, taking an Olympics break, i.e., a break from the Olympics. Been watching them almost nonstop since they started. :faint: The awards ceremony for team figure skating on the Canadian station was extremely weird. :spy: Americans took the bronze, and naturally everybody getting a medal is there, I think 9 Russians (Gold), 10 Canadians (Silver) and 10 Americans, everybody who actually skated. They talked about the Russians, the Canadians, close-ups of both teams with their medals, shots of the flags -- with the American team cropped out of practically every shot. No mention of anybody on the team, no mention of Davis and White beating the Canadians in the dance (although they talked about the winners of all the other skates), no shots of anybody's face on the American team. Don't think I've ever seen that happen before, where the bronze medal winner is totally ignored. A rude way to treat your neighbors! :lol:


Ha, I bought a Grabow off eBay, white color. I also bought a Savinelli naked pipe to cut my teeth on.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## McFortner

FM on the Town in a remade Churchwarden. The pipe started life as a Canadian, but the shank broke because it was too thin at the mortise. Almost 15 years later I rediscovered the pipe remnant and finally rebuilt it. I'll post photos in a separate thread.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob. Next is Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

A short while ago, finished a blend of Squadron Leader with 40%ish Tambolaka. Pretty much buried the latakia, but the tambo gave it some kick.


----------



## 2smoke

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Savinelli 606ks.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## TTecheTTe

cpmcdill said:


> A short while ago, finished a blend of Squadron Leader with 40%ish Tambolaka. Pretty much buried the latakia, but the tambo gave it some kick.


Hmm...
FVF in the Gent...


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> A short while ago, finished a blend of Squadron Leader with 40%ish Tambolaka. Pretty much buried the latakia, but the tambo gave it some kick.


That's it. I'm goin' for the Tambo! :bolt:

:smile: And I'm back. Tambo and some 5104. Excellent. p


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head. Next is Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

I'm half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. And keeping warm while the temperature drops in anticipation of snow later this day.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke a little early, so I can get some work done: Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

I'm a few minutes away from smoking Tilbury in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Branzig

Larrys Blend in a Peterson 307


----------



## JimInks

Classic Burley Kake in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## TTecheTTe

FVF in the Gent. It's almost embarrassing following Jim!


----------



## Branzig

Whew! What a night of Brews and Bowls!

Lets see...

Started with FVF, Then Nightcap, Then Larry's Blend, Then Orlik Golden Slices, and Finished up with Dan's Midnight Ride...I've been on kind of a Virginia kick lately, now I am remembering how much I love me some Latakia!

Mmmmm delicious! To bad I will regret that many back to back bowls in the morning...along with all the fine brews from Bridgeport, Full Sail, and Stone!


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Vanilla in a Grabow Golden Duke. 

Picked that up at Rite Aid this evening, and the pouch note triggered a strong sense of nostalgia. It's possible that something very much like this was what my father smoked back in the mid 70s when he took up the pipe for a while. The flavor was good, not too goopy, and no tongue burn. I think the burley rounds out the toasted cavendish and adds a little strength. A pretty decent OTC. Was checking out Rite Aid and found they had a nice selection of pipe tobaccos. Big cans of Carter Hall, Sir Walter Raleigh etc, but no Walnut or Edward G Robinson's Blend (I'll have to get those online I guess).


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Branzig

Couldn't help my self...one more bowl before bed.

Bowl #6 and last of the night: Nightcap in my Peterson. Big Bowl, long smoke. Gonna sleep hard tonight


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Vanilla + Tambolaka


----------



## JimInks

I'm almost finished smoking Peretti's Midnight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Straight Burley in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top.


----------



## cpmcdill

Guess it's a burley kind of night. Granger in my usual Grabow Golden Duke. Good stuff, but maybe a cob would complement it better.


----------



## JimInks

Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## MarkC

I broke out a tin of Balkan Sasieni, but in the end, I loaded more virginia. CC in a Cavicchi rusticated dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## deke

JimInks said:


> Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


I read these many nights in complete admiration. I am a newer cigar guy, not pipes. I am amazed at how you remember all of the details on all of these pipes including when you bought them. And the variety of tobaccos. And the regulars.

Get through the weather ok?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Do you remember yer first cigar? How about yer favorite cigar ever?

Same with pipes! :heh:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

a BIG bowl of Carter Hall in a Nording Freehand orange grain grade one.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

deke said:


> I read these many nights in complete admiration. I am a newer cigar guy, not pipes. I am amazed at how you remember all of the details on all of these pipes including when you bought them. And the variety of tobaccos. And the regulars.
> 
> Get through the weather ok?


Thank you very much for the kind words. For dedicated pipe smokers, our pipes are like good friends. We cherish them, take care of them, and appreciate the years of steady service they give us. I have a large collection of pipes, but each one has its own history with me, and I am always aware of their history when I smoke them. That goes for the high dollar pipes as well as the cheapies. My first pipe, a Dr. Grabow, has been with me through many good and bad times, and though it's hardly my best smoker, it's one of my favorite pipes due to our many years together, which will be 40 the last week of June, 1974. Sentimental? Sure. Appreciative? You bet! I couldn't sell that pipe for love or money, though whenever my time comes, I hope to place it with someone who will appreciate it. With any luck, I won't have to worry about that subject for a long time.


----------



## TTecheTTe

JimInks said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words. For dedicated pipe smokers, our pipes are like good friends. We cherish them, take care of them, and appreciate the years of steady service they give us. I have a large collection of pipes, but each one has its own history with me, and I am always aware of their history when I smoke them. That goes for the high dollar pipes as well as the cheapies. My first pipe, a Dr. Grabow, has been with me through many good and bad times, and though it's hardly my best smoker, it's one of my favorite pipes due to our many years together, which will be 40 the last week of June, 1974. Sentimental? Sure. Appreciative? You bet! I couldn't sell that pipe for love or money, though whenever my time comes, I hope to place it with someone who will appreciate it. With any luck, I won't have to worry about that subject for a long time.


Lovely! Did you smoke your favorites, providing you could choose, on Valentines Day?! Happy @deke enjoys as much as we; although I don't have any of his pipes, smoking makes me think of Grandpapa and Daddy.


----------



## JimInks

TTecheTTe said:


> Lovely! Did you smoke your favorites, providing you could choose, on Valentines Day?! Happy @deke enjoys as much as we; although I don't have any of his pipes, smoking makes me think of Grandpapa and Daddy.


I could choose with no problem. I smoked several of my favorites, and went from one blend to another as I always do. We had a nice quiet evening together, which was m'lady's idea, and I always let her have Valentine's Day as she wishes.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half&Half in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## Branzig

Smoking some Byzantium in my 1970s Adventurer. Super creamy smoke.

Thanks @cpmcdill for supplying the goods! :thumb:


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall + 40% Tambolaka -- not the most balanced flavor. Needs some latakia, perhaps.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Next is FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Gold in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Working Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## Branzig

Just finished Erik Stokkebye 1882 in a Cob

Not spectacular at all. Wouldn't recommend it..


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up the night with Orlik Golden slice mixed with FVF in my 1960s Mastersen. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Cob


----------



## BamaDoc77

Crown Achievement in Sav bent.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of Straight Burley in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top. Next is Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger + Tambolaka 50/50 in a Grabow.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: Mac Baren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Straight Burley in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top. Next is Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## Desertlifter

SWR in my Sav bent dip.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Vanilla in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

My tobacco salad in a MM Country Gentleman cob


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Working Blend in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Marble Kake in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. Next is Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Stokkebye 4th gen 1931 in my Ser Jacopo bent. In my youth of pipe smoking, this stuff is GOOD!


----------



## bluesman.54

I'm Baaack! Lux Flake in a Randy Wiley. Delightful -- absolutely delightful. Life is Good!


----------



## TTecheTTe

BamaDoc77 said:


> Stokkebye 4th gen 1931 in my Ser Jacopo bent. In my youth of pipe smoking, this stuff is GOOD!


I think you need to start designing you pipe rack and cellar!



bluesman.54 said:


> I'm Baaack! Lux Flake in a Randy Wiley. Delightful -- absolutely delightful. Life is Good!


Run for the hills! Ahh, Anni Kake in the Gent.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Mac Barens HH Old Dark Fired Flake in a large newly acquired Israeli Biltmore Freehand followed by a bowl of Astons Artisan Blend in my Andor Freehand.p In the past I had smoked the HH Old Dark Fired tobacco in the pre-rubbed form and enjoyed it, but last week I acquired this same tobacco in the flake form and it was so much more flavorful than the pre-rubbed version.:shock: Several members of this forum had talked about flakes being more flavorful than its counterpart and I now know what you are talking about. Both of my smokes this evening were delicious, but I was shocked and especially pleased with my "Old Dark Fired Flake".:hippie: I topped off my smokes with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I am having a wonderful evening.:beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Christmas Cheer in a Golden Danish 139. I think this pipe was made for this stuff...


----------



## freestoke

Well this is just dandy. Got up for trip to the head an hour ago and tripped over a shoe, falling on a chair with wooden arms. I think I've ripped the pleural lining of my lungs or something. Wow does THIS hurt!  Can't take a deep breath, which is really unpleasant. Just broke down and took one of the codeine pills from when I had hernia surgery a few years back. Really annoying. If it doesn't clear up in a few days, I may have to jump off a building or something.

Anybody know a good tobacco that goes well with pain? :lol: I'll give the RY a go in the 4Dot and try to get my mind off it.


----------



## TTecheTTe

:lolat:


freestoke said:


> Well this is just dandy. Got up for trip to the head an hour ago and tripped over a shoe, falling on a chair with wooden arms. I think I've ripped the pleural lining of my lungs or something. Wow does THIS hurt!  Can't take a deep breath, which is really unpleasant. Just broke down and took one of the codeine pills from when I had hernia surgery a few years back. Really annoying. If it doesn't clear up in a few days, I may have to jump off a building or something.
> 
> Anybody know a good tobacco that goes well with pain? :lol: I'll give the RY a go in the 4Dot and try to get my mind off it.


Try this :new_all_coholic:

:yuck: ouch! You might have bruised a rib or two, especially if you caught the edge. I did that in a roller skating race; I got a push and went into the railing elbow. I couldn't breathe either, so fearing I broke a rib and maybe punctered a lung (hey, I was young) I went to the ER. I was lucky, as I deflected the impact and the result was three badly bruised ribs with a huge abrasion and bruising.

Hmm, I think @Coffee-Cup ODF should be good for that. p


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> :lolat:Try this :new_all_coholic:
> 
> :yuck: ouch! You might have bruised a rib or two, especially if you caught the edge. I did that in a roller skating race; I got a push and went into the railing elbow. I couldn't breathe either, so fearing I broke a rib and maybe punctered a lung (hey, I was young) I went to the ER. I was lucky, as I deflected the impact and the result was three badly bruised ribs with a huge abrasion and bruising.
> 
> Hmm, I think @Coffee-Cup ODF should be good for that. p


I doubt if I've actually broken a rib, but I'm pretty sure I have a separation and internal bruising, maybe even a torn pleural lining or something. Bottom side left -- I don't think there's anything right there except a kidney, pancreas and breathing apparatus, so nothing to worry about. :lol: The acetaminophen-codeine pill let me sleep okay, so at least there's that. Just took another one, to silence the inadvertent screaming in agony when it unexpectedly "catches". Sort of like a permanent stitch in my side.

Thanks for the sympathy, Mari! Think I'm going with some coffee and straight PA. Maybe I should put a hot pack of Sweet Rum Twist on there. :ask:


----------



## LewZephyr

@freestoke
Wow, that sucks... hope you feel better.


----------



## Er999

LewZephyr said:


> @freestoke
> Wow, that sucks... hope you feel better.


Indeed. Same here.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lane LL-7 in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Year 1941 George Washington Cut Plug in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Fired up some Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in my 1976 Venturi. It smoked quite well, though I probably won't attempt wet aromatics in it due to the lack of moisture absorption. Fortunately, DSVH is only lightly topped.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Black Cordial in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## bluesman.54

I hope you are feeling better soon Jim.

HHODF in a quarter bent sandblasted Collin Fromm. Very Windy and raining here. At least it isn't snow -- yet. A great night to spend n my heated man cave, enjoy a fine pipe and tobacco while watching the Olympics. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 + Tambolaka in a MM cob


----------



## DanR

Sorry to hear that, Jim. I hope it feels better soon. Take care of yourself.

I popped a tin of McConnell Folded Flake tonight. It's a very impressive tobacco. I may have to buy more - this is my only tin and I really like it.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> I doubt if I've actually broken a rib, but I'm pretty sure I have a separation and internal bruising, maybe even a torn pleural lining or something. Bottom side left -- I don't think there's anything right there except a kidney, pancreas and breathing apparatus, so nothing to worry about. :lol: The acetaminophen-codeine pill let me sleep okay, so at least there's that. Just took another one, to silence the inadvertent screaming in agony when it unexpectedly "catches". Sort of like a permanent stitch in my side.
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy, Mari! Think I'm going with some coffee and straight PA. Maybe I should put a hot pack of Sweet Rum Twist on there. :ask:


Get well, soonest, man!


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

freestoke said:


> Well this is just dandy. Got up for trip to the head an hour ago and tripped over a shoe, falling on a chair with wooden arms. I think I've ripped the pleural lining of my lungs or something. Wow does THIS hurt!  Can't take a deep breath, which is really unpleasant. Just broke down and took one of the codeine pills from when I had hernia surgery a few years back. Really annoying. If it doesn't clear up in a few days, I may have to jump off a building or something.
> 
> Anybody know a good tobacco that goes well with pain? :lol: I'll give the RY a go in the 4Dot and try to get my mind off it.


Dang-it Jim, are you sure that you are not ready for some HH Old Dark Fired Flake?:der: I have read that most accidents occur at home;:scared: be safe!:ranger:


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## TTecheTTe

B&B = Boubon & Balkan

Does it bother anyone else that no TeamUSA athlete holds their heart during the National Anthem? In which America were they reared?

Well, surprising (SHOCK!) NBC broadcast Women's Hockey today, so I'm hoping they will do the same with the Men's game tomorrow. Not enough hockey on TV, just a few games, so you think NBC would broadcast the Olympic games. They broadcast everything but hockey & curling - the two I want to see.



Coffee-Cup said:


> Dang-it Jim, are you sure that you are not ready for some HH Old Dark Fired Flake?:der: I have read that most accidents occur at home;:scared: be safe!:ranger:


Ya just can't reason with some folk! Just doesn't know what's good for him, like hockey; it's proven safer than yoga.


----------



## Desertlifter

Dayum, Jim - knock off those shenanigans! Hope that you feel better.

Some people have all the gall - taking attention away from International Pipe Smoking Day by falling. Quite vaudeville...

For my part, I cast about my stash for something to commemorate the date this morning. HTF? Considered, but my morning weekday smoke is a commuter smoke, and burning something like Stonehaven just didn't seem right.

Codger blend? I originally planned on SWR, but it just didn't seem right. Tomorrow - unless I crave Latakia - shall be an SWR day.

So I pulled out my Stanwell Silver Band and packed it with a perennial favorite, from one of my favorite blenders. Peterson's Nutty Cut, to be exact. Lovely with an Irish Cream Latte.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Working Blend in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JRM03

Tobacco Galleria Midnight Smoke in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking straight Burley in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top. Next is Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

Moving on to LNF in an old slightly bent, Caminetto Excellence Extra. Life is Good!


----------



## Branzig

FMOB in my Captain Browne.


----------



## JimInks

Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 + Tambolaka in a MM cob. Rubbing out some Ennerdale Flake for my next smoke.


----------



## MarkC

I'm trying to remember if I've ever heard of someone smoking a second bowl of Mixture No. 79 before; I'm drawing a blank... :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Thanks for the sympathy, y'all. :smile:

Maybe marginally better, but this is not going to heal very fast. Like other injuries, it's worse in the morning after stiffening up when you sleep, so maybe it'll show some improvement as the day wears on. 

RY seems like a good way to crank up. Watching the Olympics from NBC last night. 

And Mari, there has been hockey on every single day, generally two or three games. I've been griping about nothing on but hockey and you say there's not enough! :lol: The Canadian channel carried all the Canadian teams' games and there was hockey on every morning. NBC covered all the US hockey, too. The games were mostly early in the morning here, though, so it sounds like you need a DVR.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, y'all. :smile:
> 
> Maybe marginally better, but this is not going to heal very fast. Like other injuries, it's worse in the morning after stiffening up when you sleep, so maybe it'll show some improvement as the day wears on.
> 
> RY seems like a good way to crank up. Watching the Olympics from NBC last night.
> 
> And Mari, there has been hockey on every single day, generally two or three games. I've been griping about nothing on but hockey and you say there's not enough! :lol: The Canadian channel carried all the Canadian teams' games and there was hockey on every morning. NBC covered all the US hockey, too. The games were mostly early in the morning here, though, so it sounds like you need a DVR.


No wonder your cat tripped you! CHANGE THE CHANNEL!! Golf is on at least every weekend.

Otherwise, jump for JOY everytime you see hockey since you have cable/sat (replays) and premium sports channels (live). The ONLY Olympic hockey on NBC Network Broadcasting was the Women's Gold Medal game. (They also are not broadcasting Curling...)

Even though they have the NHL contract (10 year) NBC broadcasts games only on occasion, maybe half of The Stanley Cup and on a very rare occasion an AHL game. NBC runs them on their premium sports channel, NBCSN.

Talk about hockey, I didn't get to see Men's US-CAN. It was a two-fer - Olympic & NHL! 

Oh, yeah, Ferever Cobbing Balkan Supreme...


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Branzig

FVF in my LHS


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff Black Cordial in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> And Mari, there has been hockey on every single day, generally two or three games. I've been griping about nothing on but hockey and you say there's not enough! :lol:


Yeah, and although I know where you are coming from, with the professional hockey players and all, as a swede, I like it :wink: and it is important, especially since the several "world championships" don't mean much and this and that player don't participate in those because of the NHL.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Marlow said:


> Yeah, and although I know where you are coming from, with the professional hockey players and all, as a swede, I like it :wink: and it is important, especially since the several "world championships" don't mean much and this and that player don't participate in those because of the NHL.


You would. . If I recall, SWE is one of the few not stocked with NHL players (might as well call the Olympic contest Leap Stanley Cup).

Yay, the Men's Gold will broadcast on TV!! (that's regular broadcast antenna tv, for the spoiled brats that don't know the difference between FREE tv and premium PAY tv!  )

Set your reminder for 6:30am, Jim, even though I know you'll be up all night waiting. You probably missed the Golf today, watching hockey As you're wont.

Hmmm, Per, what would you suggest I smoke in Sweden's honour?


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in an old full bent Caminetto Business volcano. A great smoke on a cold night. Life is Good!


----------



## Marlow

TTecheTTe said:


> You would. . If I recall, SWE is one of the few not stocked with NHL players (might as well call the Olympic contest Leap Stanley Cup).
> 
> Yay, the Men's Gold will broadcast on TV!! (that's regular broadcast antenna tv, for the spoiled brats that don't know the difference between FREE tv and premium PAY tv!  )
> 
> Set your reminder for 6:30am, Jim, even though I know you'll be up all night waiting. You probably missed the Golf today, watching hockey As you're wont.
> 
> Hmmm, Per, what would you suggest I smoke in Sweden's honour?


There are still some players that play in the old country :smile:

I am probably sounding silly but looking at the kids today I'm starting to feel old already, and I'm only 27 :wink:

A smoke in Swedens honour sounds good, you have what you want, but I think seizing the occasion feels right, a bowl of Greve Hamilton in a Ratos, an all swedish smoke :smile: I won't even toss the snus I have in my lip, that is how patriotic I feel :mrgreen: but on the other hand, Greve Hamilton is not something so special and complex that you would want to toss the snus :wink:


----------



## Branzig

Kendal Plug in one of my Petes


----------



## JimInks

Watching the Olympics and smoking Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman.



Branzig said:


> Kendal Plug in one of my Petes


How's that Kendal?


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> How's that Kendal?


Kendal Plug is Sam Gawith's Best Brown Flake in plug form. Not a Lakeland.

Still waiting on the G&HCo Kendal Flake. 

I'll still answer your question though, this plug is awesome, not FVF awesome, but still awesome haha ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Ennerdale Flake in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Roma Vita in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural. Now it's Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finishing a bowl of 1792 in an old bent, smooth Caminetto Business Excellence Extra. Cold here today -- but sunny -- which makes it all tolerable. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall followed by Apple in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Dagesh

Carter Hall followed by Carter Hall


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Ennerdale Flake in a Grabow Golden Duke


How you liking it?

I am about to light up some Pirate Kake.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> How you liking it?


Enjoying it quite a bit. It's really growing on me, and I enjoy the tin note. There's a fair amount of clove in the midst of the other aromatic elements, which I don't associate with perfumes. Maybe more like an old-fashioned cologne perhaps. But the fragrance is very appealing. As for the flavor of the tobacco when smoked, it's not sweet. The topping affects the room note but not so much the taste. It's Virginia and Burley all the way.



Branzig said:


> I am about to light up some Pirate Kake.


That's one of the blends I wanted to get when I did an order on IPSD, but it was not available. I hope to get some eventually. The description and reviews make it seem very appealing.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Enjoying it quite a bit. It's really growing on me, and I enjoy the tin note. There's a fair amount of clove in the midst of the other aromatic elements, which I don't associate with perfumes. Maybe more like an old-fashioned cologne perhaps. But the fragrance is very appealing. As for the flavor of the tobacco when smoked, it's not sweet. The topping affects the room note but not so much the taste. *It's Virginia and Burley all the way.*


I'm glad to hear that the smoke taste is primarily a tobacco flavor! Gives me hope! :lol:

And Pirate Kake is awesome, I am bummed that I just finished up this tin! The Lat is heavy, but not too much so, and the Cavendish makes it just smooth and creamy as can be. If you love Lat, I suggest this blend for sure.


----------



## bluesman.54

I also enjoy the Ennerdale. It will definitely ghost a pipe though. But it is worth dedicating a few pipes to Ennerdale -- its a great smoke.

Tobias Lutz sent me some Pirate Kake and it was great. Thanks again Tobias. Also very enjoyable and worth keeping on hand. I have since ordered it a couple of times.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking straight brown Virginia in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305. Next is Virginia Spice in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing off the night with a bowl of Ennerdale in my Thompson bulldog meer. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pine Hills in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Peretti's Midnight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Cube Gold in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Next is HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Nightcap in a MM cob.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a slightly bent, sandblasted old Caminetto Business # 171. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Just about to light up some GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Grabow Golden Duke.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## Branzig

FVF with some Orlik GS in my LHS


----------



## cpmcdill

4th Generation 1897 in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff HOW's Revelation Match in a MM cob. 

Another nice codger-ish blend, but with more complexity that the usual burley-centric mixes. Burley, Kentucky and VA with some perique and Lat, those latter two present enough to taste. Smooth, sweet, and a nice room note.


----------



## JimInks

I'm almost finished smoking Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. M'lady made a Boston Creme Pie and it's almost ready to eat!


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.Now enjoying a bowl of Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.S

Now enjoying a bowl of Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. 

Now enjoying a bowl of Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Branzig

A little Dan's Midnight Ride in a Pete system pipe


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a newly refurbed Irwin Cobb pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system. Sorry about the last post and the duplication. My computer must have had a bug in it. Well, at least it wasn't a tobacco beetle!


----------



## McFortner

Tonight straight Virginia Ribbon from 4noggins in my MM Ozark Mountain Hardwood pipe. I thought I'd do the straight Virginia for a change.


----------



## cpmcdill

4th Generation 1897 in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Hearth & Home Marquee mystery blend (pre-release sample) in a Grabow Golden Duke - tastes and smells like some kind of English blend, pretty nice.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff's HOW Revelation match in a Grabow


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1947 Sir Walter Raleigh in medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of 1792 in an old, quarter bend Caminetto Business, with the carver's name on the other side. Great smoke for a cold windy day here in Iowa. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big and Burley in a MM cob


----------



## bluesman.54

Moved on to a bowl of LNF in a Forever Country Gentleman. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren's Dark Twist Roll Cake in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## bluesman.54

LTF with a little perique mixed in a quarter bent Stanwell Vario. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. Going to jar some tobacco now. Ice tea chilled to the proper temperature with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Coconut Twist in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Thirston

Dhill Elizabethan in a Marxman bdog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. 

Spring training games are being broadcast on MLB TV. And lucky viewers like me are listening to the great Vin Scully call the Dodgers-D-Backs game! Life, fellow pipers, as it should be has returned!!!


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## McFortner

Prince Albert in a MM Washington. I seem to have graduated from heavily cased tobacco to more natural blends.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tobacco salad (mostly cav/bur/va/vanilla) in a Nording freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10. Next is Sam Gawith Jubilee 2012 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's blend in a Grabow Golden Duke.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## Thirston

Royal Yacht in a Stanwell Unique bent billiard.


----------



## Branzig

Pirate Kake in my Pete system


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Revelation Match in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

G&H Brown Bogie in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big and Burley in a Grabow Golden Duke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a refurbished vintage Medico Casino straight apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. A cup of hot tea is my drink.


----------



## bluesman.54

Tilbury in an Ascorti, quarter bent, New Dear, while waiting on snow tonight and then again tomorrow afternoon. Looks like I'll be snowblowing twice in the next 24 hours. Life is Good!


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up my third helping of Kendal Flake...

This is my first Lakeland and I smoked it 3 seperate times today...my first review for this forum is going to follow shortly :thumb:


----------



## Branzig

Starting a bowl of Star Of The East in my 1970s Adventurer


----------



## JBR

Finally over the crud well enough to have a bowl! I had some Cades Cove Cavendish from the Gatlinburlier in my Eriksen. I didnt realize how much I missed my balcony until tonight lol.


----------



## Branzig

FVF in my LHS


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing the night with a bowl of Penzance in an old bent Caminetto Business Excellence Extra. I'll sleep well tonight. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished some Capt Black Dark and moving on to Revelation Match in a cob


----------



## Branzig

Going to finish my night off with some Mac Baren Navy flake in one of my Petes.

Put in a lot of puffing today. My mouth is tired! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing straight Kentucky Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Medico straight apple


----------



## JimInks

Light stoved Virginia in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonehaven in an old bent, smooth Caminetto Business. Continuing to watch the snow come down. I'm going to wait for it to end to snow blow it all. Probably after work tomorrow. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Pine Hills in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next will be St. James Flake in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog with a silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Now on to Revelation Match in a cob


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G Robinson's Blend in a newly refurbed Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JBR

Just tried Captain Black dark in a MM. Good stuff! After dinner I had some lane Q1 in my Willard billiard. It was a fun day of trying some new things! The Q1 was my favorite bowl of the day.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&C Ennerdale Flake in a Grabow followed by Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. Next is Jim's Va./UnBur in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Va./DFK in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## cpmcdill

Capt Black's Dark in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Sutliff Black Cordial in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## quo155

I enjoyed a long overdue bowl of SPS Maple Street in my Country Gentleman Pipe today...


----------



## JimInks

Half finished smoking L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. A can of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend. It's been a very busy day.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Have just enough time to get this smoke in before dinner: Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven In-B- Tween in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing a bowl of Red Kake in one of my father's no name basket pipes with a bent acrylic stem. It is a great smoker. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Virginia no. 1 in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker. Next will be Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black in a Derby Pigskin straight billiard


----------



## JBR

1Q in my Falcon.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing the night with a bowl of Carolina Deluxe in a straight, smooth Charatan's Belvidere. Along with some JD since it is Fat Tuesday! another one of my dad's pipes. Life is GREAT!


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins MOJO in a MM cob


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Derby Pigskin straight billiard


Good to see you got that pigskin puffing!


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Good to see you got that pigskin puffing!


It turned out really good. That was one seriously oxidized stem, but an evening with oxyclean, magic eraser, and micromesh pads eventually made it disappear.

Next I'm working on the Yello-bole with the chewed bit, which I will shorten.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Virginia no. 1 in a Grabow Omega


----------



## TTecheTTe

Evening, all! I finally got fed up with my Apple desktop, laptop & iPad, so I bit the bullet and ordered a new (windows) touchscreen laptop.

Now I'm smuggly Forever cobbing Red Cake...p


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> It turned out really good. That was one seriously oxidized stem, but an evening with oxyclean, magic eraser, and micromesh pads eventually made it disappear.
> 
> Next I'm working on the Yello-bole with the chewed bit, which I will shorten.


:clap2:

Very good. I started working on that orange Grabow finally :lol:

I will show you what I have done with it once I am finished. May give you some ideas for that shorter stem on the Bole.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Evening, all! I finally got fed up with my Apple desktop, laptop & iPad, so I bit the bullet and ordered a new (windows) touchscreen laptop.
> 
> Now I'm smuggly Forever cobbing Red Cake...p


Buena serra, Mari! Having a goodnight bowl of JK[sic]P after gorging myself with Mexican food and an apple pie-like desert. We failed to set the March low temp record the other night, but tonight could be a keeper. Probably something around -12ºF, which is rather chilly for March, even around here. And the weather channel had a funny section on snow and cold in NY versus elsewhere (it being a little worse here), noting that Buffalo has not had a day without any snow since October. :smow: Someplace a little northeast of Booneville (I think) has had 300 inches so far and counting. Pretty sure I'm at least 150 inches of snow so far.

Nighty night.


----------



## JimInks

Well, that smoke ended faster than I expected when I made my last post. Good thing I was preparing a next smoke, which is Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing a bowl of LNF with some perique mixed in -- is a straight sand-blasted pot no name pipe of my dad's that merely says -- made in London England. It is another great smoker! Life is Good!


----------



## JBR

Capt Black in my MM. I only smoke a bowl or two a day and it seems I reach for the cob more and more. Im in such a good mood I may pack another bowl after this one!


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven 20th Anniversary in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins MOJO in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Jim's Working Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## cpmcdill

Middleton Apple in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing Ennerdale in a Hardcastle Select Zulu. A great smoke for a balmy evening here in Iowa. It's still above 20 degrees! Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog. Next will be L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

5100 Red Cake in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing off a bowl of 1792 in bent, rough, Cherry wood Ropp #816 . A surprisingly nice smoking pipe I just recently received. Steiner would like it. Life is Good.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Coconut Twist in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JBR

Just finished a bowl of Frog Morton cellar in my Falcon. It was my first taste of english blends and I must say that I am very impressed!


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Grabow Omega 

- pipe was an estate buy to refurbish, which I did. I like the shape, but the pseudo P-lip is kind of obnoxious. Gurgles more than my other pipes too. I might resell it now that it's all spiffed up.


----------



## bluesman.54

cpmcdill said:


> Carter Hall in a Grabow Omega
> 
> - pipe was an estate buy to refurbish, which I did. I like the shape, but the pseudo P-lip is kind of obnoxious. Gurgles more than my other pipes too. I might resell it now that it's all spiffed up.


If it gurgles, give it Jim's PA test. That will tell you if it is the pipe or not. Works every time. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

P&C's Best of the rest (vanilla aro) in a Grabow Golden Duke



bluesman.54 said:


> If it gurgles, give it Jim's PA test. That will tell you if it is the pipe or not. Works every time. Life is Good!


Haven't heard of his test. The Carter Hall, which was pretty dry, didn't cause gurgling in the Omega, but some moister aros, like the one I'm smoking now just fine in the Golden Duke, will gurgle like crazy and sometimes draw that juice right up the stem.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> P&C's Best of the rest (vanilla aro) in a Grabow Golden Duke
> 
> Haven't heard of his test. The Carter Hall, which was pretty dry, didn't cause gurgling in the Omega, but some moister aros, like the one I'm smoking now just fine in the Golden Duke, will gurgle like crazy and sometimes draw that juice right up the stem.


I think it has to do with the length of the stem and the angle at which the smoke goes through it. The P-lip creates a longer path for which the smoke has to travel so it condenses more. My guess is that it would make a great, non-aro pipe.

About to fire up some Red Rapparee in a 1960s Captain Browne


----------



## bluesman.54

@freestoke


cpmcdill said:


> P&C's Best of the rest (vanilla aro) in a Grabow Golden Duke. Haven't heard of his test. The Carter Hall, which was pretty dry, didn't cause gurgling in the Omega, but some moister aros, like the one I'm smoking now just fine in the Golden Duke, will gurgle like crazy and sometimes draw that juice right up the stem.


Jim...would you please explain the PA test to Christopher? I am crunched for time at the moment, but he has a gurgling pipe. Thanks! And Christopher -- this test really does work and it will tell you if the pipe or the tobacco is the problem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JBR

Just got finished with two bowls. The first was some 1Q in my Willard billiard. The second was some Frog Morton Cellar in one of my falcons. It has been a great evening of smoking after a long day at work.


----------



## Desertlifter

Today was an HV day in my Stanwell - long drive to Seattle for the Sounders game provides plenty of time for NPR and VA goodness.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Virginia no. 1 in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Power's turned on, and so am I as I'm back to my regular routine, though I didn't lose much smoking time while the power was off. Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Luxury Twist Flake in an early '70s sandblasted Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a bowl 0f 1792 in 1/4 bent, rusticated old Caminetto Business #119 . It down right balmy here in iowa tonight. Spring is around the corner. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Rekamepip's January Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Branzig

Quick bowl of Red Rapparee before off to work. 

Wish they sold this stuff in bulk, it is quickly becoming my new fave tobacco. ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am sitting here sipping slowly on some SG Navy Flake in my tall MM General corncob.ipe: Sipping slowly is so very nice; lots of relights but oh so nice.:hippie: I am topping off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Becks" brew and this is turning into a very relaxing evening.:beerchug:


----------



## JBR

Just enjoyed some frog morton cellar in one of my falcons.


----------



## Nachman

Branzig said:


> Quick bowl of Red Rapparee before off to work.
> 
> Wish they sold this stuff in bulk, it is quickly becoming my new fave tobacco. ipe:


They do sell it in a one pound, but it is cheaper to get it in 100g tins from JR Cigars at $13.50. Not all of their prices are good, but they are the cheapest for Rattray's.


----------



## Branzig

Nachman said:


> They do sell it in a one pound, but it is cheaper to get it in 100g tins from JR Cigars at $13.50. Not all of their prices are good, but they are the cheapest for Rattray's.


I live in WA


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Carolina Deluxe in a rough Ropp Cherry Wood Deluxe #816 . Again, I am surprised at how cool this pipe smokes. A balmy night here in Iowa. Windows in my man cave are wide open and the heat is off. Life is Good!


----------



## smokinmojo

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a James Barber billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Next will be St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## LewZephyr

Had a really lame stick earlier. 
Washed the taste out of My mouth with some Lane 1Q in MM Diplomat cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a Grabow GD rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match (ie. Sutliff R Blend) in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up some Dark Birdseye in a pony cob


----------



## Branzig

Now one last big bowl of Red Rapparre in my Mastersen before heading off to work.


----------



## JimInks

Straight Kentucky Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

While waiting for dinner, I'm starting on this bowl of FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head. May not finish it in time, but there's no hurry with great tobacco!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 + Middleton's Apple in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Motzek Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing a bowl of FVF in an old Dunhill Bulldog. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## freestoke

Five dimes of SRT in the TwoDot apple to sleep on 'til the snow flies. It shall be loin girding to the full on the morrow.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lane LL-7 in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman, followed by Half & Half in a MM Eaton.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Jim's Va./UnBur #1 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305. Next is St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a bowl of L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. Next is Jim's Half&Half/Per in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Ashton's Artisan Blend in a large no name freehand followed by a bowl of SG FVF in a large Ardor which I am presently enjoying.p I have found that I am definitely loving this Artisan Blend.:yo: I am topping off these smokes with an ice cold mug of "Kirin Ichiban" brew and this is turning out to be a great evening.:beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger in a Grabow GD rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a very enjoyable bowl of Bull's Eye Flake in a straight, smooth Lorenzo Dani #1359 . Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Into my last bowl of the day, a Legend Forever of Stonehaven. The consistency of the snow that fell yesterday and last night was like concrete. Very strange stuff, but not as odd as the sky sand that fell a few years ago, like tiny shotgun pellets, about a foot deep.


----------



## cpmcdill

P&C's Best of the Rest (vanilla aro) in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./DFK #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville. Next is Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## LewZephyr

H&H Marquee BlackHouse in Big Ben Cambridge 005


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

By coincidence, I'm having Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend too, in a Derby Pigskin straight Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

LTF in an deep bent Savinelli Root Briar #604 . Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl Tilbury in a Lorenzo Ravenna Volcano #8670 . Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Nording Freehand


Next to a Custombilt, a Nording/Danish freehand is my next "most wanted" pipe 

About to light up some Orlik Golden Slices in my LHS before heading off to work.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was St. James Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. Now, it's Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Next to a Custombilt, a Nording/Danish freehand is my next "most wanted" pipe
> 
> About to light up some Orlik Golden Slices in my LHS before heading off to work.


Mine is the Nording in this post:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-knife-pipe-they-go-together.html#post3979343
Tell ya what. If you ever get one of the larger bowled Peterson Systems or the Irish Made Army (69) that you're willing to trade, I'll consider a swap.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black in a Grabow GD rusticated pot


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Mine is the Nording in this post:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-knife-pipe-they-go-together.html#post3979343
> Tell ya what. If you ever get one of the larger bowled Peterson Systems or the Irish Made Army (69) that you're willing to trade, I'll consider a swap.


Thats a beautiful pipe you have there!

I have a Peterson 307, but that'd be like trading one of my children :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter

Needing a Latakia fix today, so Stimulus Package in my Sav Bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Eaton Cob.


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## Branzig

FVF in a LHS while starting to work on a couple estates. Going to be a long night of restorations! ipe:


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Tilbury in a quarter bent, smooth, Willmer AA Straight Grain. Watching the Hawks/Redwings. Go Blackhawks! Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

5100 Red Cake in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## bluesman.54

LTF in a smooth 1/8th bent Willmer Extra Grain AB. This bowl is huge. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a MM Country Gentleman. It's turning out to be one of my go-to blends. Should have bought more than 2 oz.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## MarkC

I popped a tin of HOTW Friday in preparation for a new pipe arriving this coming Friday (Yay!!! It's been almost two years since I got a nice pipe, and I'm like a five year old the week before Christmas!) but couldn't help sneaking a bowl tonight. Right now I'm trying to figure out why I bought any other tobacco; it's really hitting the spot.


----------



## Branzig

A little Mac Baren Navy flake while working on one of the dirtiest Savi's I have ever attempted to clean up! Wondering if it was worth what I paid... :lol:


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Grabow GD rusticated pot (one of my best smokers)


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## indigosmoke

Irish Flake for me tonight, of course!

Just thought I'd pop in and say Happy St. Patrick's Day to all my friends at Puff. I hope 2014 has been treating you well.

A blast from the past with an Irish twist:






Have a great evening gentlemen!


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Peterson System 314


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing the night off with a libation -- okay-- several libations and 1792 in an old straight Caminrtto Business. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## Branzig

Some Nightcap in my Pete system.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven In-B-Tween in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in Brebbia Canadian and then off to bed. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Signing off with a Pride Forever of SWR. Curious thing about SWR. It's rated even milder than PA but...is it? Seems to have at least some nicotine in it, but I could just be ready for bed. :faint:


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> Signing off with a Pride Forever of SWR. Curious thing about SWR. *It's rated even milder than PA but...is it?* Seems to have at least some nicotine in it, but I could just be ready for bed. :faint:


Since I have been reading up on so many burley blends lately...

It seems the general consensus is that not only is SWR the best OTC burley, but it is the most potent as well. I look forward to getting my hands on some.

I am finishing up the night with one last bowl of Red Rap. ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Peterson System 314


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&Co Coconut Twist in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a vintage LJ Peretti Large Pot, which I just restored. So far, seems like an excellent smoker. Now to figure out what tobacco it likes best.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## McFortner

Prince Albert in my MM General, a match made in Heaven.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. A nice tasting Kentucky Bourbon blend.


----------



## Er999

Night cap (from Havana connections via Chris' awesome bomb 2 weeks back) in a Washington cob on the way back home from classes. Great smoke, I enjoyed it, thanks Chris! (Btw: I looked at the site, they did not have the tobacco descriptions for the blends that you gave me, any chance that you have them?)


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale in my Thompson Bulldog meer. March madness on in the background as I try and get some writing done. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Branzig

Star Of The East in my Adventurer


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Cherry Cavendish in a MM Eaton cob. 
Just picked it up from Rite Aid, only 3 dollars a pouch. Smokes great right out of the pouch, without drying. Cavendish and burley, with a hint of cherry flavor coming through. A decent smoke with no bite. My cob likes it.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman cob


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## NeverBend

29 year old Elephant & Castle Deerstalker in a Ser Jacopo L2 Maxima (billiard).


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. Next will be Smoker's Haven Select Mixture in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Branzig

A little disapointed because one of my long awaited pipe purchases was supposed to show up today....and it didn't 

Trying to cheer myself up with a little treat. Some Yenidje Highlander ipe:


----------



## NeverBend

Branzig said:


> A little disapointed because one of my long awaited pipe purchases was supposed to show up today....and it didn't
> 
> Trying to cheer myself up with a little treat. Some Yenidje Highlander ipe:


Sorry to hear that. Due to sender or poor delivery service? Hope that the tobacco soothes the dissapointment.


----------



## Branzig

NeverBend said:


> Sorry to hear that. Due to sender or poor delivery service? Hope that the tobacco soothes the dissapointment.


Good Ol' USPS' fault. I hope they aren't late on my second pipe too...

It's all good though. It should be here today, and March Madness is making me forget ALL my troubles :thumb:


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren's Virginia no. 1 in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's House Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was The Smoker Ltd. Civil War in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next is Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


Hi Jim,

How do you like the Ser Jacopo? Do you have older models of Ser Jacopo and if so, which do you prefer?


----------



## Branzig

Larry's Blend.

It's been awhile since I have visited this old friend. So delicious! ipe:


----------



## Branzig

March Madness Rolling. Love this time of year.

Test driving some PA in a Savi estate I just finished up, this thing was so nasty I am a little afraid to smoke anything in it :lol:


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> How do you like the Ser Jacopo? Do you have older models of Ser Jacopo and if so, which do you prefer?


This is the only Ser Jacopo I own, and it's a terrific smoker. Sometimes, I thought maybe I should have dedicated it to Vapers because I smoke them more than I do English blends, but I'm not ready to change horses in mid-stream. I pick up nuances in tobaccos with this pipe that I don't in some others. If I was buying pipes, I'd seriously consider buying another.

Smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Going to list this a few minutes early: Jim's 3Va.s/DFK #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Vanilla in a Fireside churchwarden.


----------



## cpmcdill

Now on to Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend in a MM Country Gentleman cob


----------



## T.E.Fox

Had a wee bowl of the uni flake in my home-made little pipe.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> This is the only Ser Jacopo I own, and it's a terrific smoker. Sometimes, I thought maybe I should have dedicated it to Vapers because I smoke them more than I do English blends, but I'm not ready to change horses in mid-stream. I pick up nuances in tobaccos with this pipe that I don't in some others. If I was buying pipes, I'd seriously consider buying another.
> 
> Smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


Hi Jim,

Lovely set of pipes, thanks for sharing them. You keep the in fine fighting trim. I see a *Becker*, 2 *Ferndowns *(_Les/Dolly Wood_) and the *Jacopo *but don't know the others (_black sandblast calabash_ with band and the _freehand lucite_). May I ask what they are? I also trust that you're a hand holder. The Ferndown _brindle apple_, amongst the others looks like a solid nose tackle.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## NeverBend

T.E.Fox said:


> Had a wee bowl of the uni flake in my home-made little pipe.


Hi T.E.,

The link to your pic was forbidden. Would like to see your handiwork!


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Lovely set of pipes, thanks for sharing them. You keep the in fine fighting trim. I see a *Becker*, 2 *Ferndowns *(_Les/Dolly Wood_) and the *Jacopo *but don't know the others (_black sandblast calabash_ with band and the _freehand lucite_). May I ask what they are? I also trust that you're a hand holder. The Ferndown _brindle apple_, amongst the others looks like a solid nose tackle.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pete


I'm surprised you can see the picture. I can't. Anyway, the top right calabash is a Brebbia Jubilee, then two Ferndowns below it. Above the Ser Jacopo is a Viprati and the top left is an early Becker. Actually, I much prefer clenchers, but I have several that need to be held. I smoke those when I read or watch TV. All of these are great smokers. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Branzig

JimInks said:


> I'm surprised you can see the picture. I can't. Anyway, the top right calabash is a Brebbia Jubilee, then two Ferndowns below it. Above the Ser Jacopo is a Viprati and the top left is an early Becker. Actually, I much prefer clenchers, but I have several that need to be held. I smoke those when I read or watch TV. All of these are great smokers. Thanks for asking.


I'm envious of it. Lovely collection Jim!


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> ...the top right calabash is a Brebbia Jubilee, then two Ferndowns below it. Above the Ser Jacopo is a Viprati and the top left is an early Becker....Thanks for asking.


Hi Jim,

I'm pretty sure that Dave Field showed me your Becker around 1986-7 (when it was new) after I'd commented that they (Beckers) seemed to be on the small side. I remember the grain and derriere on your pipe as I would have with a beautiful woman.

Les Wood made some big classic carved pipes so the size, finish, squatter bowl and brindle stem told me the maker. I saw the markings on your smooth bent Dublin Ferndown .

Lovely bunch of pipes.

Pete


----------



## T.E.Fox

NeverBend said:


> Hi T.E.,
> 
> The link to your pic was forbidden. Would like to see your handiwork!


Dang, I'm still getting used to cloud storage. You haven't missed much but I'll have another go:

Click!


----------



## NeverBend

Thanks for re-posting. Lovely job of carving - you did very well. I might suggest that you try to find the rubber bit guards that used to be available least you chew through the wooden bit.

Keep up the good job.


----------



## JimInks

Finally home after an intense work marathon helping out a friend of mine. I told him he owes me more for not being able to smoke than the work I did, which I did for free. Couldn't wait to get in my car and light up!! Almost finished smoking Virginia Spice in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker. A bottle of Coke made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## cpmcdill

Trying out some Reiner's Long Golden Flake I got from @freestoke - delicious, smooth. If this and HOTW are characteristic of the VaPer genre, I reckon I shall have to focus a future tobacco order on getting a few.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Three Friars in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## Branzig

Enjoying some PA in a Savi full bend


----------



## Branzig

On to a bowl of Star of the East in my Pete system


----------



## T.E.Fox

More Uni Flake in the home-made tonight. Got some heat into it and it smoked a lot better than last night. Need to get some acrylic stems from somewhere so I can carve some proper pipes...


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## bluesman.54

Matured flake in a bent, sand blasted Wessex. A nice change of pace and nice cool smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Schippers in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a lucite stem and silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## MarkC

Well, I have this unexpectedly opened tin of Union Square (don't ask!), so I'm having a bowl of it in my new Cavicchi. It's almost like it was meant to be; every Cavicchi I've bought (you know, like all five-I'm not rich!) has been broken in with Union Square.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Well, I have this unexpectedly opened tin of Union Square (don't ask!), so I'm having a bowl of it in my new Cavicchi. It's almost like it was meant to be; every Cavicchi I've bought (you know, like all five-I'm not rich!) has been broken in with Union Square.


The power of the subconscious. :nod: If it tastes better, perhaps you've stumbled onto something entirely new, Mark -- popped tobacco.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> The power of the subconscious. :nod: If it tastes better, perhaps you've stumbled onto something entirely new, Mark -- *popped tobacco*.


:twitch: wth??? What's going to be your definition of that? ....just wondering...


----------



## MarkC

Er999 said:


> :twitch: wth??? What's going to be your definition of that? ....just wondering...


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-hobby-how-discussion-forum/333226-fred-hannas-tin-baking-technique.html


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-hobby-how-discussion-forum/333226-fred-hannas-tin-baking-technique.html


That was illuminating, I may try that eventually (provided I still remember that) it was also entertaining. :biggrin: and thanks for the link mark.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Bob's Chocolate Flake in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624.


----------



## cpmcdill

Turkey Foot sweet twist, cut and rubbed out, in a 7" clay pipe. A very pioneer approach, eh? ipe:

My wife just gave me these as a surprise. The twists remind me of that excellent Jim Jarmusch western, Dead Man.

Turkey Foot Trading Post: Pipes and Tobacco


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## tmoran

Solani ABF in my new to me noname bent egg meer. This was my first smoke in a meer. Not bad, but I think i prefer this particular tobacco in a briar.


----------



## Nachman

Tonight I smoked Stonehaven in a Svanelli Caramella smooth 920 Zulu, then Royal Yacht in a Nording smooth Rhodesian. I have been thinking about buying some cigars for the coming warmer weather, but She Who Must Be Obeyed put the kibosh on that idea when she found out what they cost. Women just don't understand the finer things in life. Thank G-d I have my pipes and about twenty pounds of tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's Extra Mild in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Reiner's Long Golden Flake in a MM Country Gentleman. 

Also packed using the air pocket method. I'm finding this method lends to cooler smoke, and it seems like more flavor is coming through.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's Father Dempsey in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's Father Dempsey in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## tmoran

McClelland Yenidje Highlander in a BBB Rare Grain pot with a white russian chaser.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold cherry cavendish in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## jco3rd

Long time since I posted an update! Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing pipeful. 

Some DGT Best Brown Flake in a no-name italian bent briar. I'm really loving it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a bowl of LNF in a full bent, #171 Caminetto Volcano setter. The bowl was huge. A great pipe for a long smoke of great tobacco. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D's Big 'n Burley mixed with organic Virginia shag in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Pipeworks and Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## swamper

Smoking some GH sweet whiskey twist in a MM legend.I sliced it fine with a cigar cutter and rubbed it out after letting it rest for 30 minutes. Definetly a more full bodied smoke than my morning selection.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger in a MM Eaton cob.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## tmoran

Nightcap/Billy Budd parfait in my Nording Signature Natural Freehand. Trying to stabilize my BAC to go with my vitamin N levels with a white russian:new_all_coholic: Maybe you'll see me on the PWI thread later. Bring on the weekend :whoo:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's Father Dempsey in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## NeverBend

1985 Elephant & Castle Deerstalker in a Barling Exel Fossil, saddle bit


----------



## swamper

Stokkebye cube cut in my MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Jim's 3Va.s/DFK #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## swamper

Smokers Pride cherry cavendish in a MM legend. I'm new to pipes but I'm begining to think I like plain tobaccos without added flavors.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Anniversary Kake in a MM Country Gentleman. One of the samples given to me by @Branzig. Packed it using the air pocket method, and found to it be a delicious, cool smoke. Definitely high quality stuff.

Followed it with a bowl of Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> H&H Anniversary Kake in a MM Country Gentleman. One of the samples given to me by @Branzig. Packed it using the air pocket method, and found to it be a delicious, cool smoke. Definitely high quality stuff.
> 
> Followed it with a bowl of Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend.


Glad you liked the Anny Kake! It is some good stuff, just the right amount of pepper to counterbalance the super sweet VA.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Glad you liked the Anny Kake! It is some good stuff, just the right amount of pepper to counterbalance the super sweet VA.


The Perique flavors came through the Virginia very nicely. Definitely a winner. This afternoon I'll take on the FVF. Any advice on the pipe shape/bowl size that FVF gets along best with?


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> This afternoon I'll take on the FVF. Any advice on the pipe shape/bowl size that FVF gets along best with?


I like to smoke FVF in narrow billiards and chimney pipes. I find either folding or rolling the flakes make for the best flavor. Make sure it is dried out a bit or else you will never keep it lit. Like all SG blends, it is shipped sopping wet. Enjoy! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## swamper

G L Pease jacknife plug in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake in a MM Country Gentleman. First time smoking this tobacco. A rich, pleasant flavor. I like it.


----------



## cpmcdill

Hearth & Home Magnum Opus in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## cpmcdill

Now some Frog Morton's Cellar, then off to bed. I really like that FMC, great stuff.


----------



## tmoran

Wind finally died down enough to get a pipe in. I had a tiny MM Pony Express stuffed with Kendal Kentucky while driving around earlier, but now it is Lancer's Slices in my MM Country Gent.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## OnePyroTec

In just a little bit, it will be "something" from 2004 or before probably in a cob. The 2004 or before is about when a buddy got several samples of tobacco...he quit pipes and gave me the samples...some of them were not marked so I'm going to grab an un-marked bag and give it a whirl.


----------



## tmoran

Old Virginia Flake, one of my local B&M's house blends, in my no name bent egg meer. I don't smoke this blend very often, but it hits the spot when I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader + Ready-rubbed Tambolaka in a Grabow GD smooth billiard


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's New Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up some Big N' Burley in a big bowled Savi thanks to @cpmcdill

Wow, what a weird tobacco. From the initial light through the first 1/4 of the bowl, it was extremely harsh. The perique on the light was strong and the smoke dried out my mouth and throat. I didn't find it pleasant :lol: I almost gave up...then I hit somewhere in the middle of the bowl and it was like a complete 180! Super smooth and creamy, great nutty burley, and a very nice sweet note. It was great all the way down to the end from the half way point on. A most interesting burn profile. I plan on revisiting it with a different pipe soon to compare results.

Thanks again Christopher! :thumb:


----------



## McFortner

Sutliff Sunrise Smoke in my MM bent General. I'm going to be working on this bowl for quite a while.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## bluesman.54

LTF in a family era Sasieni Mayfair smooth billiard. Man these are col smoking pipes! Life is Good!


----------



## swamper

Smoking some GH louisianna flake in a MM cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Just finished up some Big N' Burley in a big bowled Savi thanks to @cpmcdill
> 
> Wow, what a weird tobacco. From the initial light through the first 1/4 of the bowl, it was extremely harsh. The perique on the light was strong and the smoke dried out my mouth and throat. I didn't find it pleasant :lol: I almost gave up...then I hit somewhere in the middle of the bowl and it was like a complete 180! Super smooth and creamy, great nutty burley, and a very nice sweet note. It was great all the way down to the end from the half way point on. A most interesting burn profile. I plan on revisiting it with a different pipe soon to compare results.
> 
> Thanks again Christopher! :thumb:


Glad you found it interesting. For an experiment, maybe try filling the bowl except the top, and top it with a mix of BnB with Virginia. Might take some of the harshness off the initial light.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

On to Carolina Deluxe in a full bent Savinelli Mocha #614 . A great tobacco in one of my favorite pipes. My drink is Jim Beam -- neat. Life is Good!


----------



## Branzig

Continuing on with my all day burley kick with some CH in another Big bowl Savi, this time my bent one ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Another bowl of SG Squadron Leader + Ready-rubbed Tambolaka in a Grabow GD smooth billiard, then off to bed.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A mixture of DE Toasted Black Cavendish and some H&H Marquee in a yellow 1/4 bent Dr. Grabow Color Duke


----------



## NeverBend

2009 Rattray's Red Rapparee in a (group 6 size) Ser Jacopo Renaissance 107 taper billiard.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black + Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra large bowl.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Newminster Danish Black + Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra large bowl.


You're mixing them? Do you store them that way or mix as you fill the bowl?


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> You're mixing them? Do you store them that way or mix as you fill the bowl?


I mixed them to fill the bowl. I like to experimentally combine things to see how they taste. This particular mix was a success. Very nice indeed.

I do have a couple other mixes in jars, where I blended some smallish quantities together, usually when the pouches or tins were nearly empty. One is equal parts Mixture no. 79 and Middleton's Apple, with a few pinches of ready-rubbed Tambolaka (a strong tobacco from Indonesia) for a bit of punch.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> I do have a couple other mixes in jars, where I blended some smallish quantities together, usually when the pouches or tins were nearly empty. *One is equal parts Mixture no. 79 and Middleton's Apple, with a few pinches of ready-rubbed Tambolaka (a strong tobacco from Indonesia) for a bit of punch.*


Uhhh...Wow man. That is a lot of extreme flavors going on there. :lol:

How does THAT taste?


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Uhhh...Wow man. That is a lot of extreme flavors going on there. :lol:
> 
> How does THAT taste?


Surprisingly balanced. After a couple months aging, the Apple aroma and the 79 aroma merged into a just a slightly more nuanced apple cider note (in the aroma, the actual flavor is mostly burley), and the tambolaka mostly just kicks up the nicotine a little.


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's Father Dempsey in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## NeverBend

2009 Rattray's Red Rapparee in a (group 4 size) Capitello Ionico (smooth) billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JG5000

I just tried my first bowl ever.

I bought a small corn cob a few months back and randomly picked up some John Bull pipe tobacco. 

The tobacco seemed very wet and didn't burn properly. 

Anyone try John Bull out. I know it's cheap stuff, the little smoke I did get tasted nice and sweet.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


Another nice pipe Jim. I like Dunhill's cherrywoods.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am having a bowl of Stonehaven in my large Andor Freehand and deciding about what I will be smoking next.p Needless to say that the stonehaven is delicious. It is interesting that while sitting here I was thinking about Stonehaven which is currently $49.00 per 8oz package which results in nearly $100.00 a pound even though it is presently out of stock.:der: I posed the question to myself of whether I would now purchase this tobacco at this price and I came to the conclusion; no! Luckily at this time I have 5 pounds aging in jars and I do not have to act on my decision. I have been fortunate to have found several tobaccos which are very delicious indeed! I could understand why maybe Stonehaven and Penzance would garner this price but I was mystified why the entire line of Esoterica tobaccos are so expensive; maybe I am missing something.:hmm: This is a quiet time for me, enjoying my smoke and thinking about Stonehaven. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and life is relaxing.:drinking:


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Hal 'o The Wynd in an LJ Peretti rusticated straight pot with an extra-large bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## tmoran

After a couple test runs with the Semois, winding down with OGS in my Randy Wiley rusticated bent pot. This is my favorite flake smoker! 

Tomorrow looks like I might get to the driving range. I need to get the game into shape quick. I'm going to Atlantic City the last week of April for an annual outing and then the first week of May it is off to Myrtle Beach for a week with some old friends.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's English Blend in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

2 bowls of Revelation Match in a Peterson System 314


----------



## tmoran

McClelland Yenidje Highlander in my Sasieni Mayfair straight something or other. Not really good with shapes, I blame my kindergarten teacher.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier,it was Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem while sitting outside. Kramer's Father Dempsey in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of St. James Flake in a smooth three quarter bend early '70s Stanwell Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra large bowl. The pipe really brought forth the virtues of this delicious tobacco, but smoking such a large quantity of it left me feeling a bit woozy. :wacko:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Marble Kake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. Now, it's Three Friars in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra egg-shaped poker.


----------



## JimInks

I've just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## tmoran

A couple flakes of OGS in a giant-bowled HWiebe "Devil Anse" cutty (#049) with some Malbec.


----------



## cpmcdill

Reiner's Long Golden Flake in a Fireside churchwarden. Next up, Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## rjseeney

First, it was Peterson Sunset Breeze in a MM Country Gent, now just finishing some University Flake in a MM Ozark


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Hal 'o The Wynd in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Smoking a Dominion "Chesapeake" cob with some 10 year old (at least) blends that didn't have names on the baggies. So far 2 out of 3 are pretty good.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## tmoran

Just finished the last of the tin of Solani ABF in my Randy Wiley rusticated bent pot. This was one of those magical bowls after some New York strips and cucumber salad.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer #1 in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Germain 1820 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## swamper

Packing up some SG Perfection in a Savinelli roma for after the game. Have to see how the Husky girls do.


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## Branzig

Red Rap in a big bowl Savi ipe:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Grabow Golden Duke smooth billiard


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #1 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #3 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. I think I know what this one is, but I can't say.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Fireside Churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this one a little early: Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #2 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Still trying to figure this one out.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Virginia no. 1 in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

"La Brumeuse" Semois in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of Sutliff Black Cordial in a straight 1979 MM Legend.​​


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Derby Pigskin straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Branzig

SG Navy Flake in a little Pony Cob before bed.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Two pipes today. One was my Egg & the other was an Old Dominion Virginia Planter cob...both with some cheap but good John Bull Royal English.


----------



## Itz

Smoked two bowls of Dunhill's "Early Morning" tobacco last night.. slightly ironic. Smoked them in my Peterson Donegal Rocky 268


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## tmoran

Boswell's Berry Cobbler in my no name bent egg meer thanks to Pipinho. Very tasty stuff, and if I'm good, maybe one I can smoke indoors without complaint.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Germain's 1820 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## B-daddy

Captain Black in a cob.


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Dunbar in a beatup Colossals.


----------



## Branzig

Well, in my opinion, you know it's Spring when you can officially do this!



Clear skies, 55 degrees, and smoking what may be the best VA I have ever had, thanks to @NeverBend :bowdown:

Vintage Deerstalker in a bent Savi.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished two bowls of Rattray's Red Rapparee in a Peterson System 314.

The RR was a gift from @NeverBend, and was aged since circa '08-'09. Quite a pleasurable smoke. I have not tried un-aged RR yet, so I don't have a basis of comparison, but I found it very smooth, mellow and delicious. A very balanced flavor very much to my liking.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 Rattray's Old Gowrie (rescued) in a (gr 4 size) 1950s Lowe's Centurion Molesworth (billiard).

Glad that you gents enjoyed the smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Twist Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## False Cast

MC 5100 in a MM cob. Classic combo. One of my favorites. This 5100 is great. I jarred it in the spring of 2011.


----------



## cpmcdill

60% Orlik Golden Sliced + 40% "La Brumeuse" Semois in a MM Country Gentleman.

Wow, those two really harmonized together. Each completed the other. It was more than the sum of its parts, and quite delicious on the retrohale. A highly recommended combination. Think I'll mix up some more of this.


----------



## swamper

Slicing up some GH sweet whisky twist for my ll ceppo horn.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

False Cast said:


> MC 5100 in a MM cob. Classic combo. One of my favorites. This 5100 is great. I jarred it in the spring of 2011.


Think I'll join you in a bowl of Red Cake -- and what the hell, a Legend Forever. p I think mine's about 2011, too.

Great day at the Masters! Gonna be great this week! Perfect out there! As Gary McCord once said, "You couldn't lose a contact lens out here." :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Germain's 1820 in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

cpmcdill said:


> 60% Orlik Golden Sliced + 40% "La Brumeuse" Semois in a MM Country Gentleman.
> 
> Wow, those two really harmonized together. Each completed the other. It was more than the sum of its parts, and quite delicious on the retrohale. A highly recommended combination. Think I'll mix up some more of this.


One more bowl of this before bed. My impression is still the same: great combination. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## cpmcdill

Squadron Leader + Magnum Opus in an LJ Peretti straight rusticated pot with a large bowl


----------



## Branzig

A little Abingdon while I clean up my back yard. Yay Spring! :whoo:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Continuing to break in my homemade Author with another bowl of And So To Bed.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## cpmcdill

Elephant & Castle Deerstalker in a Peterson System 314. Delicious!


----------



## Branzig

Enjoying a little SG Navy Flake while watching the Masters recap...Go Bubba!


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up my night with some CH in a Pete.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Several bowls of tobacco earlier today at the pipes show, and now it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## rjseeney

Old Gowrie in a MM Great Dane


----------



## JimInks

Reiner's Long Golden Flake in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## rjseeney

just getting back into pipes after a long break. Just cracked open a tin of 12 year old Dunbar. Smelled like fine wine. Smoking it in a MM Country Gentlemen


----------



## swamper

rjseeney said:


> just getting back into pipes after a long break. Just cracked open a tin of 12 year old Dunbar. Smelled like fine wine. Smoking it in a MM Country Gentlemen


The MM country genleman is a fine smoking pipe. I'm smoking mine now full of GH rum twist.


----------



## rjseeney

swamper said:


> The MM country genleman is a fine smoking pipe. I'm smoking mine now full of GH rum twist.


Yes it is. This is the first bowl I've put through. I've been looking forward to Dunbar since I found the tin, and so far it's really good. Not really, good, kinda great. Smooth, mellow, still a hit of nic even with the age. This tin won't last long, I've got to get some more.


----------



## JimInks

I'm christening my other new pipe of the day with one of my favorite currently produced blends: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth sight bend military mount 320KS author. Delicious!


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Black Cordial in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven In-B-Tween in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #1 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Branzig

A big fat bowl of Red Rap, celebrating Bubba's Victory! :whoo: :chk :banana:


----------



## JimInks

Waccamaw in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## Itz

Going to try out Dunhill's Deluxe Navy Rolls again.. hopefully with a better experience this time.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #1 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Branzig

A little bowl of PA in a Dane cob


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## Branzig

Abingdon in a big Savi


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi

Had some PS English Oriental in a MM bent hardwood.

Sad that these pipes are often overlooked.


----------



## Mr Moustache

My all time favorite:

Luxury Bullseye Flake 
Butz Choquin Simoun- it's a Canadian shape

Perfect pair, it is one of the two nice pipes I have IMO


----------



## swamper

GL Pease triple play in a bent country gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley blended with organic Virginia shag in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## swamper

Finishing off my night with some SG perfection in a bent Boswell.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr, Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a Peterson System 314


----------



## Branzig

Kendal Kentucky in a legend.

Great, smokey taste with a tiny tiny amount of that GH&Co flavoring (lakeland).

Good stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Solani 131 in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr, Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Fiammata in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Reiner's Long Golden Flake in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn. Next is Opening Night in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Red Rapparee in a MM General with forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven In-B-Tween in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## NeverBend

I ribbon cut some cigar filler and smoked it in a Barling 5479 saddle billiard.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Virginia no. 1 in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Dark burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## Tgs679

some Pirate Kake in a MM haven't bought a Briar yet :decision:


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&Co Bosun Cut Plug in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

M'lady made a terrific dinner and and a fresh chocolate cake for dessert. I'm relaxing with a bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim. A can of 7-Up is my drink.


Brewers lead the Pirates 5-3 in the 7th, Aaron Harang is no-hitting the Mets as the Braves lead them 4-0 in the 7th, O's lead the Red Sox 6-3 in the 6th, Yankees lead the Rays 4-2 in the 6th, and the Nats lead the Cards 3-1 in the 8th.


----------



## JimInks

Experimenting with blending tobaccos tonight: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Jim's new Va/Bur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## Tgs679

SPC Mississippi River in a MM Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's new Va/Bur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some C&D Night Train in a Stanwell brushed black billiard. ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer #1 in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Black Noble in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next is 1960's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Full Virginia Flake in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Union Square in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## Bruck

A mix of VA flake and some of my homemade aromatic in a Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Luxury Twist Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Bruck

Had some nice Marlin Flake in a cheap Chinese pipe I picked up on ebay. Right now I'm smoking a cigar but IDK if I'm supposed to talk about that here


----------



## False Cast

SG Squadron Leader in an MM cob tonight. Great night for Tigers baseball and a pipe.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Huck Finn. Figured out what the pouch note of CH reminds me of: fig newtons.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Solani 131 in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren's Virginia no. 1 in a MM Country Gentleman, followed by Rattray's Red Rapparee


----------



## JimInks

Mount Marcy in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Bruck

Earlier I polished off a bowl of equal parts of MacBaren VA Flake and some home-made Cavendish. They complement each other quite nicely.

Right now I'm having a store blend called Great Outdoors - semi-sweet aromatic, I think vanilla is the main flavor.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's new Va/Bur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Tgs679

Nightcap in a MM Pride


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## NeverBend

1985 *Elephant & Castle The Deerstalker* in (_The Machine_), 1940s *Barling* *251* _EXEXEL_ smooth taper billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## Tgs679

FVF in a MM Pride


----------



## JimInks

Sunday Picnic in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## Bruck

Mix of MacBaren Flake & homemade Cavendish in a Dr. Grabow Omega
Really digging this mix - not sure if I've stumbled onto something really good or if I'm just too much of a noob to know better 
Anyway, it's tasty, burns well, & doesn't bite.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's new Va/Bur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking McCranie's Red Ribbon in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a Peterson System 314, while reading Mark Twain's _Life on the Mississippi_


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog. Going for a new smoke now. Now, it's Ko-Ko in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip rockcob poker.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a Grabow Golden Duke straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing Jim's Va./UnBur #1 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Nightcap in a Grabow white viscount straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Well, now that I can admit it, I'm smoking MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Very soon, you'll be able to smoke it, too! :smile:


----------



## Tgs679

FVF in a MM Pride Cob


----------



## False Cast

Had an extremely high quality burger tonight out with the family and tonight's smoke is a pair of Deluxe Navy Roll coins in a 3/4 bent Paul's Cayuga. I didn't love them fresh out of the tin but they're pretty tasty after a few years under a jar lid.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing Luxury Twist Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./DFK #2 in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Autumn Evening in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Now, I'm smoking Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra large bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Fillmore in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va./UnBur #1 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a bowl of FVF in a 4Dot Bulldog. Good tobacco -- great pipe. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader in a Derby pigskin straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> *Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired* in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


Just curious, what is your take on this tobacco? Flavor profiles?

I am about to light up some GH&Co Kendall Kentucky myself ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Just curious, what is your take on this tobacco? Flavor profiles?
> 
> I am about to light up some GH&Co Kendall Kentucky myself ipe:


I found it to be like a good Virginia Flake, but a bit stronger on the nicotine, yet burning a bit cooler, possibly due to the burley. Maybe a lot like a burley-enhanced FVF. High quality, terrific tin note, I think you'd love it.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> I found it to be like a good Virginia Flake, but a bit stronger on the nicotine, yet burning a bit cooler, possibly due to the burley. Maybe a lot like a burley-enhanced FVF. High quality, terrific tin note, I think you'd love it.


Looks like I have another tin to put on my "want" list... :lol:

Thanks!


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia Flake in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## bluesman.54

Pembroke in 1/4 bent, grooved Four Dot. Still raining heavily here. I'm dry in my man cave watching hockey. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## Tasiac

Enjoying some Molto Dolce tonight - a great way to end the weekend!


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF in a straight, rusticated tan Brebbia #861 . A great way to end the night. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from lighting up a bowl of Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Peterson System 314


----------



## MarkC

I'm working on a tin of GL Pease Montgomery this week. I tried this one soon after I picked up the pipe (got it from R.J., who also introduced me to HOTW; hope he gets a commission on _that_ one) and found it...okay. Nice flavor, but very subtle. If you didn't focus on it, it just became bland. About a year later, I got a six year old tin, and was blown away. The dark-fired kentucky in it had become downright feisty, and made an okay blend an exciting one. So somewhere between six months and six years, this stuff is apparently bitten by a radioactive tobacco worm or something. Alas, this tin narrows that down to between three years and six years, because it sure ain't there yet.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Next will be dark burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer #1 in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Another rainy night in Iowa -- but no severe storms are predicted. Still its nice to be in my man cave watching hockey.

Enjoying a bowl of HHODF in a 1/4 bent no name, smooth meer. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Penzance in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## Tasiac

C&D Engine No. 99 tonight, a little over a year aged. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## JRM03

Mississippi River in the Cob. All the talk of pipe 'baccy earlier got me in the mood for a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon in a smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing off the night with some 1792 in a 1/4 bent, tan, rusticated @838 Brebbia. I noticed this 1792 is a little over a year old and it really tastes great. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a Grabow rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## bluesman.54

KK in an old 1/4 bent Caminetto Business Ascorti, etc. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Half way though this bowl of straight burley in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of flue cured burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's VaBur in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305. The tobacco is a little dry, which is part of my experiments.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Putu Cowe Toko's Demit 666, an aro pipe blend from Indonesia. Can't identify specifically what the aromatic components are, but the fragrance summoned up an old memory of visiting head shops back in the 1970s -- redolent of those cone incenses with the exotic eastern ingredients (not patchouli, but maybe hints of sandalwood and cinnamon). Surprisingly pleasant.


----------



## bluesman.54

Carolina Deluxe, in a smooth Billiard, family era Sasieni Slenddine that belonged to my father. A beautiful bird's eye grain and a supper cool smoking pipe. More and more I see that freestoke is a man of great wisdom far beyond his parsing ability. Another rainy evening here in Iowa. But I am warm and dry in my man cave. Life is Good.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a Derby pigskin straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Fiammata in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## Thirston

CD DaVinci in a Danish Sovereign squat tomato.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Macbaren Scottish. Now, I'm part way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Capt Black's Dark in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Sir Walter Raleigh in medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand.


----------



## Branzig

Kendall Kentucky in a MM Washington


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up my night with a big bowl of SG Navy Flake.

It's been a long couple days, hoping this bowl "resets" my body and soul ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Plum Cake in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem. Next is Jim's Va/Bur #3 in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Matured Cake in a full bent #154 , full bent Caminetto. Life is Good!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A bowl of Dan Blue Note in my Venturi Bicentennial pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next is Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now enjoying a bowl of Red Kake in a 1/4 bent, Ascorti New Dear. Watching hockey and finishing some writing for the weekend. Life is Good!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

EMP in a Dr. Grabow smooth Golden Duke. I don't usually smoke pipes back to back but everyone in the house is asleep and I actually have quiet in which to work ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven 20th Anniversary in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Peterson System 314


----------



## cpmcdill

A couple of bowls of Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Back home after a fun evening with old friends. Because we had to wait an hour before being seated, I had a chance to smoke Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Afterwards, a few of us stood in the parking lot and chatted. I got in a bowl of Solani 131 in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Now, I'm home and it's time for a drink and a new smoke.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## bluesman.54

Red Kake In an Ascorti 1/8 bent New Dear along with some Templeton's Rye. Have to be up early for work tomorrow, but this is a great way to end a great day. Life is Good!!


----------



## Branzig

Some Dark Birdseye in a MM Washington


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up my night with a bowl of SG Commonwealth ipe:


----------



## Er999

Smoked some (havana connections) nightcap lightly topped with blue note (from havana connections too) in a mm Washington cob on the way home from work....which was about an hour or so ago...very good smoke for sure! p


----------



## JimInks

Orlik Golden Slices in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## LandonColby

Branzig said:


> Finishing up my night with a bowl of SG Commonwealth ipe:


That's stuff sure is stout, I have about half a tin left from moooonths ago, it's hard for me to fully appreciate a lat bomb like that but I admit, is pretty good


----------



## LandonColby

Smoking University Flake back to back and sitting down to some Sherlock. My ol lady bought me the complete series hardcover for my birthday last year, I'm addicted :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF in a 1/4 bent, smooth, one note Don Carlos freehand. The bowl is huge and the straight grain is just plain gorgeous. A great way to end a great day. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur #3 in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Squadron Leader in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Branzig

LandonColby said:


> That's stuff sure is stout, I have about half a tin left from moooonths ago, it's hard for me to fully appreciate a lat bomb like that but I admit, is pretty good


When I smoke latakia, I either want it to be stout and in my face, or completely in the background a la Red Rap or a nice Balkan. Nothing in between :lol:

I guess I am fortunate enough to be able to enjoy all kinds of tobaccos and appreciate the complexities of most.

Tonight I am lighting up some Elizabethan Mixture ipe:


----------



## Bruck

A bowl of Carter Hall in a MM. My first drugstore tobacco; not too bad, not quite a knockout flavorwise.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff 1849 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. This is a soon-to-be released VaPer from Sutliff, and I have the honor to be the first to taste test it. It'll be sold in Macbaren-like tins, too.


----------



## JimInks

HU Zulu in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## swamper

My go to after diner smoke for the past few weeks. A 50/50 blend of 3P's and Tambo. Goes good with my coffee.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF in an old 1/4 bent Caminetto Business with the carver's names on the side -- Ascorti, etc. A nice break after spending the day at a conference. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

HU Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff 1849 in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

HU Flanagan in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## bluesman.54

Matured Flake in an old Full bent Caminetto with the carver's names on the side. A nice way to wind down from a hectic day. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

HU Old Fredder's in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&Co Bosun Cut Plug in a Fireside Churchwarden with a large billiard bowl


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing the night with some Red Kake in a full bent Savinelli #614 . A great way to end a hectic day and soon it will be off to bed. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

HU Tillerman in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## NeverBend

Semois in a 1984 Tilshead Natural billiard


----------



## JimInks

HU My Special One in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

HU Bahia Orange in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

HU Old Fredder's in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## cpmcdill

Finishing the last of my sample of Elephant and Castle Deerstalker (aged since 1985) in a Peterson System 314. 

Then I shall move on to the last of my supply of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot.


----------



## Er999

Had some (havana connections) nightcap topped with (havana connections) bluenote on the way home from my "final" class (not a final exam, not a regular class either). Great smoke. p


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Carter Hall in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel. Next is Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

HU Director’s Cut in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## Bruck

Just had a bowl of latakia in an e-bay cheapie; currently burning up a mix of VA flake and homemade cavendish in a Dr. G Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Estella Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

G.L. Pease Barbary Coast in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up some early season planting for Mom's Day! Super pumped to be getting my hands dirty again!

Celebrating with a big bowl of PA in a MM Gent.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was two of bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Now, it's Sir Walter Raleigh in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## Branzig

Moving on to some Five O'clock Shadow in a Pete system pipe.

Interesting blend, has a lot going on, but doesn't seem lost or overly complex. Only 1/4 in, but so far really digging it! ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra large bowl.


----------



## Desertlifter

It's a GLP Cairo kind of day.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## Branzig

HH Mature VA in my 1940a Custom-bilt Lovat ipe:

A very interesting blend....pretty sweet...can really tell there is cavendish in it. Unfortunately, it is not strong or full at all, in the flavor or the nicotine so far.


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up my night the same way the day began:

Big bowl of PA in a MM cob ipe:


----------



## Branzig

Eh, one more bowl for the night, just for good measure 

Small cob of Nightcap. To help me rest ipe:


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sunday Picnic in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Black Noble in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Next is Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Bruck

Burning thru a mix of MacBaren VA Flake and some random stuff from a buddy's leavings jar. The "leavings" are primarily aromatics; the flake puts some nice corners on the flavor. Pipe is a Dr. G Omega.


----------



## Desertlifter

1792 Flake in a cob dip.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## cpmcdill

Still have some Mac Baren Old Dark Fired flakes rubbed out from last night, so I'll smoke those now in my Peterson System 314. After that, probably some Frog Morton's Cellar.


----------



## JimInks

Short Smoke Theatre presents Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## SmokinSpider

S.G. Best Brown Flake in a Savinelli Duca Carlo with a glass of Makers Mark.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Smoker's Haven In-B-Tween in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3. Now smoking PH Curly Cut in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a very nice full-bent second which I just finished refurbishing.


----------



## JimInks

Opening Night in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Carter Hall in a very nice full-bent second which *I just finished refurbishing*.


Pictures!!! 

I too am about to enjoy a big bowl of Carter Hall while heading outside to do some evening watering. I have a lot of freshly planted pots that need some high quality H2O.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Pictures!!!


I haven't been documenting the process. Maybe soon I'll post pics of some finished pieces and some others in progress.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> I haven't been documenting the process. Maybe soon I'll post pics of some finished pieces and some others in progress.


I wasn't worried about the process. I just wanted to see the finished product :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> I wasn't worried about the process. I just wanted to see the finished product :lol:


Okay, I managed to get a pretty good shot of it. We'll see now if Puff's image uploader can handle the awesomeness of it. 

The bowl was thickly caked and the stem was heavily oxidized. It cleaned up really well.









Now, off to smoke some Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in the above pipe.


----------



## McFortner

EGR in a no-name apple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Mount Marcy in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Next is Dark Flake Unscented Plug in a straight 2014 MM Pride.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Blue Mountain in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Okay, I managed to get a pretty good shot of it. We'll see now if Puff's image uploader can handle the awesomeness of it.


Wow! :clap2:

Very nice Chris. Looks great!

Long day at work, time to light up some SG Navy Flake and get ready for bed. ipe:


----------



## LewZephyr

cpmcdill said:


> View attachment 49106


That's a beauty. :whoo:


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice in full bent no-name pipe with deep bowl


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Okay, I managed to get a pretty good shot of it. We'll see now if Puff's image uploader can handle the awesomeness of it.
> 
> The bowl was thickly caked and the stem was heavily oxidized. It cleaned up really well.
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> 
> Now, off to smoke some Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in the above pipe.


Nicely done Chris - let us know how it smokes.


----------



## NeverBend

(reconditioned) 2000 Rattray's Black Mallory. Three successive bowls in three large, smooth Ser Jacopos:


1982 Ser Jacopo L3 Granato Gemma Canadian (5th pipe that they made)
1984 Ser Jacopo L1 Panel (prototype for the Renaissance series)
1985 Ser Jacopo L2 Billiard taper (very large)

I did something right with the Black Mallory that tasted like it was made in 1988 by C. E. McConnell and it demanded that I finish the can (and now I wish that I hadn't).


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Nicely done Chris - let us know how it smokes.


I have been smoking it now for the past couple days, and it's been a delight. A great sipper, and the first I've actually felt comfortable clenching.

One engineering issue I discovered when cleaning it was the draft hole was a little high in the chamber, and I fixed that by raising the bottom with a layer of pipe mud. Worked like a charm, and now the tobacco burns well right to the bottom.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> I have been smoking it now for the past couple days, and it's been a delight. A great sipper, and the first I've actually felt comfortable clenching.
> 
> One engineering issue I discovered when cleaning it was the draft hole was a little high in the chamber, and I fixed that by raising the bottom with a layer of pipe mud. Worked like a charm, and now the tobacco burns well right to the bottom.


Hi Chris,

I've never heard of _pipe mud_, can you tell me about it and is it good for reinforcing thin walls too?

Thanks.

Pete


----------



## LewZephyr

NeverBend said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I've never heard of _pipe mud_, can you tell me about it and is it good for reinforcing thin walls too?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Pete


Great question... I was wondering the same and found this interesting write-up after a search:
Pipe Mud and Pipe Cement
It may not answer your question entirely but it did give me more knowledge on the subject.


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Hi Chris,
> I've never heard of _pipe mud_, can you tell me about it and is it good for reinforcing thin walls too?


Pete, I first heard about pipe mud while browsing through some pipe restoration forums, and it was a while before I traced the idea back to its source. As it turns out, it was another of Fred Hanna's many innovations (he popularized the air pocket method of packing and "tin baking" as well). There's a whole chapter on the topic (Pipe Mud: A Solution to the Problem of the High Draft Hole, Burn-Out Spots, and Other Pipe-Bowl Problems) in his book THE PERFECT SMOKE: GOURMET PIPE SMOKING FOR RELAXATION AND REFLECTION.

I have been applying the technique ever since I read about it, and I have used it to fix a chamber wall (augment cake or repair gouges) and raise the chamber floor to the draft hole. The pipe mud hardens nicely and then as it absorbs tars and oils becomes a solid part of the pipe's cake. _The short version:_ take about a tablespoon of cigar ash (works better than pipe ash for some reason) and mix in a little bit of saliva at a time until you get a consistency like brick mortar (water can be used, but saliva has better binding properties). Then apply it where you need it, smooth it down, and let it dry a couple days. Then as you smoke it will bake in better.

_The long version_ (from Fred Hanna himself):

*Pipe Mud: A Solution to the Problem of the High Draft Hole, and Other Pipe Bowl Problems* There is a frequently occurring problem among pipes of nearly all grades and brands that seldom receives the attention it deserves. Unfortunately there has been no satisfactory solution that pipe collectors and enthusiasts can actually put to use with relative ease. It is the problem of the high draft hole (also known as the air hole or shank drilling). A high draft hole is a condition that occurs when the drilling through the shank of a pipe meets the bowl or tobacco chamber at a point higher than its bottom. In other words, the draft hole and the bottom of the bowl do not meet flush. The net result is that due to the high drilling, the bottom of the bowl of the pipe does not get properly caked. It gets wet and sometimes rank, and the pipe may not draw as well as it should. It seems to occur more often with bent pipes. High draft holes are a problem with workmanship and are seldom mentioned among pipesmokers or carvers, as most people believe that little or nothing can be done about them. I have known several pipe collectors who will avoid any pipe with a high draft hole due to the fact that the condition severely diminishes the proper function of the pipe as a smoking instrument. I have seen many expensive Dunhills, Charatan Supremes, Castello Greatlines, and other high grade pipes with this problem. I would like to offer an approach to this dilemma. I make no claims to this being the perfect solution but it does seem to work, and seems relatively harmless as well. It was jointly developed around 20 years ago by myself and my good friend Terry McLoughlin who is now the manager of the fine Port Royal Pipe and Cigar shop in Toledo, Ohio.

*The Technique* Our solution is what we call "pipe mud." We experimented with other solutions to the problem, including many variations involving the use of honey, but pipe mud was by far the best. Please allow me to describe it to you. Pipe mud is a mixture of fine cigar ash crushed into fine powder, and then mixed in the right combination with water, so as to produce a thick "paste" or "mud" that can fill in the bottom of the bowl of a pipe. The bottom of the bowl is filled in with mud to eventually meet the lower end of the draft hole. Unlike honey and ash combinations, pipe mud is a nonsticky paste, and it can be formed or molded in any way the smoker wishes. But the best way is by using a pipe cleaner inserted through the shank, to serve as a guide to build a well shaped "false bottom" at the entrance of the draft hole. This simulates the actual conditions of a proper drilling by a competent pipemaker, and compensates for the lack of precision in the making of that pipe. The best tools to form the new bottom seems to be the rounded outside of the "spoon" of a pipe tool, and the rounded end of a pipe tamper (if you have one of that sort) to round out the new bottom. The single most important point to remember about making pipe mud is that the cigar ash and water must be mixed properly or the entire effort will be wasted. If too much water is used in the mix, the pipe mud will easily crumble, flake away, and disintegrate. The mixing should be thorough and complete. When mixing, as little water as possible should be used, so that there is no reflective "sheen" of the water showing on the surface of the "mud." If too little water is used, the ash will separate and the mix will not become cohesive. The ideal combination is to have so little water in the mix that any less will cause that separation. Mixing should be very thorough, and I use a pipe tool spoon to do the job. It takes a bit of practice but eventually one gets the knack. After creating the "false bottom" of the bowl, the mud should be allowed two full days to dry, so that the water can evaporate and the pipe mud can harden and "grab" onto the walls of the bowl. After the mud is dry, it is a good idea to gently rub it with a finger and blow out any loose grains before smoking. The pipe can then be smoked and a new cake can be formed over and upon the new surface. When done right, the pipe mud job is completely unnoticeable after a few bowls of tobacco. Of course, one would want to inform any new or prospective owner of the pipe that it had undergone this treatment. Pipe mud has several important advantages. When properly mixed it dries very hard, almost as hard as cake. It adds little or no flavor to tobacco, and is made of a completely inert, noncombustible material. Unlike honey, it will not run down the sides of the bowl when it heats up, and leaves no carbon residue from excess sugar. It is very readily and easily caked over by the normal process of smoking. Remarkably, it is absorbent of moisture, more so than briar itself. Another advantage is that it can be removed with a standard reaming tool if one decides to get rid of it. A final advantage of pipe mud is that it is inexpensive, costing no more than the enjoyment of a fine cigar or two. It is important to add that only high quality cigars should be used for this process, so that no bits of tobacco residue are embedded in the ash.

*Other Uses of Pipe Mud* In addition to adjusting high draft holes, we used it to fix heat fissures in the inside of bowls for customers, and to fill in heat cracks around a draft hole that is starting to burn out. Hungarian and full bent shapes are especially prone to such burnout due to the steep angle of the shank bore into the bowl. Pipe mud can protect areas that are starting to burn. With regard to another form of draft hole problem, my friend Jeff Goldman once acquired a Ser Jacopo Picta that had one side of the draft hole literally burned away from combustion. He used pipe mud to fill in and restore the old draft hole and the pipe now smokes wonderfully. Recently, a friend from the Christopher Morley Pipe Club in Philadelphia told me with some concern that a favorite old Ben Wade had mysteriously formed large heat cracks in the inner bowl walls. This sometimes happens through no fault of the pipe smoker. After all, briar is a thing of nature and subject to the laws of physics. My friend made a batch of pipe mud and pressed it into those cracks and caked it over with great success, saving the pipe. Another use for pipe mud has been for bowls or tobacco chambers with a "U" shaped bottom, that is, one that does not allow tobacco to burn completely and, consequently, leaves too much dottle in the bottom of the bowl. In these cases, pipe mud can be used to reshape the bottom of the bowl, tapering it gently into the draft hole, as it might appear in a well bored pipe. This greatly increases the efficiency of the draw, and makes for much less accumulation of dottle. In another case, I once acquired a Castello Collection Greatline that was so poorly reamed that the cake was plagued with large uneven lumps, and with craters in the cake that went all the way down to bare wood. It was quite disconcerting to see that such a great pipe had been so poorly treated. I carefully smoothed the lumps with a 3-sided pipe knife/reamer (made by Savinelli), filled in the craters with pipe mud (to protect the bare wood), and caked it over by smoking my favorite tobacco. After smoking 3 or 4 bowls one would never have known there was a problem. Although there is a just a hint of cigar taste when pipe mud is applied to the walls (but not draft holes) of a pipe, in this case that Greatline was smoking great after those 3 or 4 bowls.

Many of my fellow pipe smokers have used pipe mud successfully. My friend Bill Feild, a discerning collector and a long time critic of high draft holes, has used pipe mud to great advantage to compensate for the poor drillings of several of his pipes. I should mention, however, that we use this stuff very conservatively, only if and when there is need. There is no point in overdoing it or getting fancy with this method. In closing, I know that this approach might be controversial for some, but please bear in mind that pipe mud can usually be removed with a good pipe reamer. We have never had any negative consequences as a result of using it. In any case, I welcome comments, criticisms, suggestions for improvement, or better solutions to the high draft hole, a problem that remains, nevertheless, in need of more attention.
----Fred Hanna Baltimore, Maryland



LewZephyr said:


> Great question... I was wondering the same and found this interesting write-up after a search:
> Pipe Mud and Pipe Cement
> It may not answer your question entirely but it did give me more knowledge on the subject.


That's a good article too. Nice to see people are taking concepts and further exploring and experimenting with them.


----------



## NeverBend

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the excellent, complete and informative response. Once you'd described you use it occurred to me that thin spots might be addressed as well and apparently so.

Pete


----------



## HardHeaded

A little Mac Baren Symphony in a MM Legend while watching some thunder storms roll in.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM Country Gentleman, out on my back deck, enjoying the warm breezy evening.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM Country Gentleman, out on my back deck, enjoying the warm breezy evening.


Chris, I'm with you. On my porch squeezing the last of the 2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a *Ser Jacopo Fiamatta* Billiard taper while _La Divina_, *Maria Callas*, breaks my heart singing O Mio Babbino Caro.


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Chris, I'm with you. On my porch squeezing the last of the 2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a *Ser Jacopo Fiamatta* Billiard taper while _La Divina_, *Maria Callas*, breaks my heart singing O Mio Babbino Caro.


Nice! I also often like to listen to music while smoking. This night there are frogs peeping in a nearby bog, and I figured I'd let them serenade me for now, but later I'll be listening to some Django Reinhardt recordings.

I've never tried Black Mallory. Thus far my Rattray's experiences have been limited to Red Rapparee and Hal o' The Wynd, both terrific, and I intend to expand into others of their blends in the future.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

cpmcdill said:


> later I'll be listening to some Django Reinhardt recordings.


I love him! GREAT guitarist.

I like most any pre-WW2 jazz, but Sachamo is my favorite.

(I tried to give ya RG, but it wouldn't let me.)


----------



## cpmcdill

El wedo del milagro said:


> I love him! GREAT guitarist.
> 
> I like most any pre-WW2 jazz, but Sachamo is my favorite.
> 
> (I tried to give ya RG, but it wouldn't let me.)


Thanks! It's the though that counts 

I like his 30s stuff best too. 30s music in general is my favorite period. Never got into post-war jazz


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake blended with Newminster Danish Black, in a large full bent no-name pipe


----------



## tmoran

Tonight it is FVF (thanks to pipinho) with a crust of Tambo (thanks to cpmcdill) to get things going. I did manage to get in 9 at the local par 3. Four putted the last hole, unbelievable. Other than that, played ok. Drained a chip on 4 for a birdie. At least half of the short game was functioning properly.


----------



## Thirston

FVF in a bent Marxman Bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D's Big 'n Burley in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinderbox Wilshire in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## McFortner

I'm having some Carter Hall in a MM Washington right now.


----------



## Willinger

Tonight I'm enjoying some Sutliff Private Stock Old Vienna in my cheap but surprising Haojue.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a full-bent second with an extra-large bowl


----------



## HardHeaded

Carter Hall in a MM Ozark hardwood.


----------



## MarkC

cpmcdill said:


> Thanks! It's the though that counts
> 
> I like his 30s stuff best too. 30s music in general is my favorite period. Never got into post-war jazz


Interesting. I'm so stuck in the Hard Bop period, I rarely venture out of it. Give me Art Blakey and I'm happy.


----------



## cpmcdill

MarkC said:


> Interesting. I'm so stuck in the Hard Bop period, I rarely venture out of it. Give me Art Blakey and I'm happy.


I used to work with a guy who was hardcore into artists like Miles, Monk etc and I tried to listen to it closely with an open and unprejudiced mind, even studied up on it to understand what the artists were doing and why, but I just couldn't get it to stick. My post-war tastes still tend toward the traditionalists such as the crooners and the dance orchestras a la Guy Lombardo, and even the dixieland revivalists. I certainly respect the experimentation that was going on in jazz in the 50s and 60s, but alas it does not bring me any pleasure to listen to it.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## Bruck

Currently puffing Missouri Meerschaum bowl of Southern Nights, a blend from a tobacconist in Charlottesville, VA, on this fine southern night


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> I thought this WAS a blog for getting out my creative juices! :lol:
> 
> That driver should serve you well, Branzig! New drivers are like cars, immediately losing half their value the minute you buy one, and all you really have to do is buy last year's model to save a bundle. Clubs don't change all that much, year to year, they really don't. The last real advance was titanium steel, allowing a much longer shaft and bigger head to accommodate the errors introduced by the longer shaft length. The longer shaft is a big part of why they hit the tee shot so much farther now. Driver's were once a standard 43 to 43.5 inches, but now they are 46" and longer. Titanium steel allowed for a hollow head that allowed it to be light and strong enough to take the hit. With old materials, a 46" shaft would have jacked up the swing weight so much that clubhead speed would have been slower unless you were VERY strong. As for the irons, a modern six iron has the nearly the loft and shaft length of a standard 1960s three iron! Hitting 190 yard six irons becomes considerably less amazing when viewed with the proper perspective. :lol: Manufactures have taken to jacking up the length and loft with marketing objective of convincing the buyer that their irons are longer than the competitors'. :tsk: I don't care about the number, I care about how far the club goes, period, whatever that might be.
> 
> More KK in the 4Dot this morning. I'm going all codger this morning. p


I am well aware of all the gimmicks that the manufactures use to try to sell their products!!!

Driver length seems to be the new rage...they are getting absurdly long in my opinion...especially when you consider you lose a mile of accuracy for that extra 10 yards it gains! Not worth it! :nono: Interesting to review is what the pros are hitting; average driver length is only around 44"! I will take a 260 accurate shot over a 300 hook/push/slice any day :nod:

I think I am going to be able to walk away with this Cleveland for around 65 bucks...and that is a real bargain. The guy is still thinking on it. My fingers are crossed!

About to light up some Red Rap in a Custombilt. ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Peterson System 314


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## Eric_H

I'm about to try G.L. Pease Blackpoint in a Grabow Omega


----------



## NeverBend

OnePyroTec said:


> Continuing to break in my homemade Author with another bowl of And So To Bed.


Hi Wayne,

I hadn't seen this picture of your author before. It looks great. Wonderful work. How is it smoking now?


----------



## NeverBend

Big smoking day

Three successive bowls of 1996 *McClelland #14*:
2 in an early 1970s *Caminetto Business* billiard saddle (both bowls very good).
1 in a 1950s *Barling Ye Olde Wood EL* billiard saddle (not sure what I have ghosting this pipe but it did finished well).

2002 *Sam Malloy's Blend #4, Extra Stout* in a 1984 *Ser Jacopo #406 Renaissance* billiard taper tan blast (good but not extra stout).

Currently smoking an *H. Upmann Reserve Churchil* (quite good with the lingering Latakia flavor) while listening to *Django Rheinhardt* and *Stephane Grappelli *suggested by *Chris*.

Will finish after the Upmann with some more Sam Malloy's in a _Machine_, a 1940s *Barling Ye Olde Wood EXEXEL #251* _*Fossil*_ billiard taper.


----------



## freestoke

Wow, Django Rheinhartd!










Extra good music, there! :tu

Thought I'd let you know I'm smoking a Ser Jacopo for you, Pete. :smile: I filled it with a rather large load of Tilbury and I might be good for the evening! p


----------



## NeverBend

freestoke said:


> Thought I'd let you know I'm smoking a Ser Jacopo for you, Pete. :smile: I filled it with a rather large load of Tilbury and I might be good for the evening! p


How does that Ser Jacopo smoke? I'm partial to then myself.


----------



## freestoke

Very nicely, now that it's starting to get well broken in and I've figured out how to deal with a pipe of this size a bit better. The substantial chamber accepts a musketball of ribbon far better than smaller pipe, and I've taken to wadding up a mass of Tilbury, Kendal Kentucky, or 5100 and getting a solid hour plus, despite effectively smoking only half a bowl. Perhaps it's fear that has prevented me from giving the Happy Bogie a go yet.


----------



## cpmcdill

Glad to see Django Reinhardt getting so much appreciation here. :biggrin: (and of course Stephane Grappelli :violin
For those who like the jazz guitar/violin dynamic, I also recommend their American counterparts, Eddie Lang and Joe Venuti.

Preparing to light up some Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice in a large chambered full bent no-name pipe.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF in a Caminetto Business #119 on a beautiful night here in Iowa after a long, trying day. A bit of Brandy on the side. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

Just had some C&D Big 'n Burley in a Comoy's half-bent medium bulldog, while listening to Oscar Alemán (Argentinian jazz guitarist similar to Django Reinhardt).

Haven't seen JimInks here in a week. Starting to miss his tobacco reports and reviews.


----------



## thechasm442

Im trying my first pipe tonite. Ashton artisans blend. I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Brighton in a Caminetto Business #119 . Nice blend of Virginas. Life is Good!


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Just had some C&D Big 'n Burley in a Comoy's half-bent medium bulldog, while listening to Oscar Alemán (Argentinian jazz guitarist similar to Django Reinhardt).
> 
> Haven't seen JimInks here in a week. Starting to miss his tobacco reports and reviews.


I was thinking the same thing and hope that he's fine and enjoying a vacation somewhere.


----------



## NeverBend

1996 McClelland #14 in a Machine, 1940s Barling #251 Fossil billiard taper.


----------



## NeverBend

1996 McClelland #14 in a Machine, 1940s Barling #251 Fossil billiard taper.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in an LJ Peretti extra-large rusticated pot


----------



## NeverBend

2000 MacBarren Latakia Blend spun cut in a 1981 Il Ceppo B1680-3 semi-blast short canadian taper.

Smoked the above earlier and decided to take care of the ghost immediately after a 3/4 ream. Doubling up on some pipes lately.

2009 *Rattray's Red Rapparree* a 1981 *Il Ceppo B1680-3 *semi-blast short canadian taper.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Nightcap in my bamboo semi-churchill and a cup of Java Mocha out of the French press ipe:


----------



## bigLuke5595

One of my favorite combinations. Peterson Irish Flake in my Ardor Fantasy Tomato. I swear, the only two things I smoke out of this pipe are Irish Flake and 1792 Flake and it smokes them both like a freight train! :smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## swamper

Smoking the Horn of Gondor full of Happy Bogie and it's pretty darn good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Brighton in a full bent Savinelli #614 Mocha as I watch some hockey. Life is Good!


----------



## OnePyroTec

NeverBend said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I hadn't seen this picture of your author before. It looks great. Wonderful work. How is it smoking now?


It is smoking great...I still get a hint of the briar now and then but the cake is building nicely.

The only thing I would have changed on this pipe if I did it again would be to remove a little more material at the top point where the stem meets the bowl.


----------



## NeverBend

OnePyroTec said:


> It is smoking great...I still get a hint of the briar now and then but the cake is building nicely.
> 
> The only thing I would have changed on this pipe if I did it again would be to remove a little more material at the top point where the stem meets the bowl.


I'm not able to see the pipe as a whole but it might have been more elegant because the shaping of the bowl is beautiful, highly symmetrical and I like your treatment of the rim.

Pete


----------



## deke

freestoke said:


> Wow, Django Rheinhartd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra good music, there! :tu
> 
> Thought I'd let you know I'm smoking a Ser Jacopo for you, Pete. :smile: I filled it with a rather large load of Tilbury and I might be good for the evening! p


Django fans -- I saw a performance by the Cook Trio in Florida at a hotel bar. Gypsy jazz guitar done so well. They are available on ITunes....


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black's Dark in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Sam Malloy's Blend #4*, _Extra Stout_ in a 1984 *Ser Jacopo L1* Panel saddle (this pipe was the prototype of the Renaissance series).


----------



## NeverBend

Has anyone had word r seen posts by *Jim Inks* on other forums?


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Has anyone had word r seen posts by *Jim Inks* on other forums?


His last review over at tobaccoreviews.com was on the 14th. His last post at brothersofbriar.com was on the 15th. Same with tampandpuff.com. He's usually active at pipesmokersforum.com too, but I have not seen any recent activity there. He seems to have abruptly dropped off the web.


----------



## Willinger

Just filled my MM and about to light up. going cheap and easy tonight with the last of my PIPA vanilla cavendish.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> His last review over at tobaccoreviews.com was on the 14th. His last post at brothersofbriar.com was on the 15th. Same with tampandpuff.com. He's usually active at pipesmokersforum.com too, but I have not seen any recent activity there. He seems to have abruptly dropped off the web.


Let's just trust that he's well and enjoying Hawaii. If anyone sees him post please let him know that we're thinking of him here at Puff/


----------



## NeverBend

NeverBend said:


> 2000 *Sam Malloy's Blend #4*, _Extra Stout_ in a 1984 *Ser Jacopo L1* Panel saddle (this pipe was the prototype of the Renaissance series).


Again I'm doubling the same smoke and it's better than the first.


----------



## MarkC

I'm drying out some CC '07 for later; hopefully it dries fast!


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in my Dr. G. Omega.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Sam Malloy's Blend #4, Extra Stout *in a 1987 *Ser Jacopo L1* smooth billiard taper with a _delrin_ stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in an LJ Peretti extra-large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

PH Curly Cut in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## Bruck

A MM filled with homemade flake from cigar scraps and VA flue cured.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Old San Francisco in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I went thru my stash and came up with October 2010 SG Kendal Cream Flakes that I am smoking in my large Freehand Rossi.p This Kendal Cream Flake has definitely improved with age; it is delicious. I am sipping very slowly enjoying each whiff of this tobacco with a big mug of ice cold "Guinness Draught" brew while listening to "The Modern Jazz Quartet-Cortege.:beerchug: I definitely enjoy my smoke, my brew and my music.:yo:


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Lord of the Manor in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Let's just trust that he's well and enjoying Hawaii. If anyone sees him post please let him know that we're thinking of him here at Puff/


I just saw this post. Well, I wasn't in Hawaii, but I sure got a dark tan sitting in the stands while watching the Orioles lose to the Indians last Saturday. Caught a foul ball, too. I really appreciate the concern.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> I just saw this post. Well, I wasn't in Hawaii, but I sure got a dark tan sitting in the stands while watching the Orioles lose to the Indians last Saturday. Caught a foul ball, too. I really appreciate the concern.


Hi Jim,

You anchor the Smoke threads and I for one, enjoy reading your pipe/tobacco combinations (and your tobacco reviews).

Sorry about the Orioles (nah, not really because I'm a Yankee fan  ) but glad that I could help you catch that foul ball!

Pete


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Archduke Ferdinand in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Black & Gold + Tambolaka in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Old San Francisco in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Lord of the Manor in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## smokinmojo

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a bent Aldo Velani Silver. :smile:


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Mountain Pass in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## tmoran

G&H Scotch Flake Aromatic thanks to freestoke in an Old England (Sasieni Second I believe) smooth straight panel pipe. G&H hasn't let me down yet, thanks Jim!

Since this thread is completely devoid of pics, and this is one of my favorite pipes, I felt compelled to add this.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Lord of the Manor in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Thirston

MM965 in an old Kaywood bulldog 7782.


----------



## Thirston

tmoran said:


> Since this thread is completely devoid of pics, and this is one of my favorite pipes, I felt compelled to add this.


Pics are better than no pics imho. Nice briar.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Estella Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## jco3rd

Ennerdale Flake in a DG Westbrook. First time for this tobacco, and this pipe. My previous encounters with Lakeland was Scotch Flake, which I didn't realize was a Lakeland, and really took me by surprise, in a bad way. I will also admit I was not fully aware that Ennerdale was a Lakeland when I acquired it, and it was with some trepidation I lit up after opening the tin. However, I find the soapy essance to be much reduced in this blend, and actually found it really really enjoyable. Now this Westbrook is dedicated to Lakelands!


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Mountain Pass in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

McClelland Orientals no. 14 from 1991 in a Comoy's half-bent bulldog. What a smooth and delicious tobacco blend! Wish I knew who sent that to me so that I can thank him. p


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author. Going to post my reviews of the new Sutliff PS blends soon.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## Bruck

Homemade flake in my Dr. G Grand Duke


----------



## jco3rd

You win Bruce!!

I'm enjoying purchased Old Joe Krantz in my burley comoys full bent. I really enjoy burley blends!


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *GL Pease Robust*o in a 1985 *Ser Jacopo S2* apple taper.


----------



## cpmcdill

Blended some Capt Black Dark with Sutliff Voodoo Queen, and it turned out quite nice. (in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot)


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a large full-bent second


----------



## Bruck

Mix of English Latakia and some homemade flake from cigar scraps, in a cheap pipe I picked up on ebay :embarassed:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Plum Cake in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in an LJ Peretti extra-large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Union Square in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Bruck

Prince Albert in a Dr. G. Grand Duke (feeling very royal )


----------



## jco3rd

Luxury Navy Flake in my new acquisition, a dublin pipe with a slight bent, branded "Erica Extra." I thought at first it was the Peterson second brand, but now I'm pretty positive it isn't. No worries, it smokes wonderfully, and is my first pipe with a tapered bowl. The rumors are true - this bowl shape is the bees knees for flake!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Taste of Autumn in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## Flyinglow

A no-name B&M Black Cavendish in a briar wood pipe that a friend gave me that I restored. Not sure of name as it has no markings. 
It cleaned up beautifully though.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Escudo in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## NeverBend

1996 *McClelland #14* in a post _Family Era_ 1963 *Barling 6106* sandblast (not marked Fossil) billiard taper. First smoke in this pipe and it's a _beast_! (bought off of eBay).


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco and then Carter Hall, in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in an Ehrlich Oom Paul I just finished restoring


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author. Love the pipe and the tobacco!


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Having been a long time Balkan Sobranie smoker, I've been looking forward to trying this.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## NeverBend

1987 *Elephant & Castle The Deerstalker* in a 1961 *Barling's Make 7574* canadian.


----------



## JimInks

White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a large full-bent second


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Union Square in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## quo155

I have not been "here" in awhile, but I am enjoying a nice bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud in one of my MCC-CG pipes.

I just opened this tin and it's been in my cellar since 3/11/10, my first bowl...and it's so nice!


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

HU Flanagan in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this trade sample of Blue Mountain in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## Bruck

MacBaren Flake in a cheap chinese pipe I got on ebay


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> MacBaren Flake in a cheap chinese pipe I got on ebay


How did it smoke?


----------



## NeverBend

1996 *McClelland #14* in a 1963 *Barling 6106* sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> How did it smoke?


Smokes fine, just isn't going to win any beauty contests


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Prince Albert in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Smokes fine, just isn't going to win any beauty contests


It's the smoke that counts. Beauty is as beauty does anyway.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in an Ehrlich Oom Paul


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Solani 633 in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## Willinger

House blend Cattlemen's Gold in a newly purchased MM. Thanks to my local tobacconist for a sample =)


----------



## Bruck

Mix of Captain Black White Label and some Latakia I just picked up. My daughter remarked that it smelled like cherry pie with whipped cream  Pipe is a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of HU Flanagan in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## NeverBend

2009 *Rattray's Red Rapparee* in a *Barling's Make 7574* canadian.


----------



## quo155

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Solani 633 in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


WoW! A pipe that is two years older than me!

Just giving you a hard time, impressive actually!

Tonight, its a nice bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud in a MM Country Gentleman. This Mud is becoming one of my favorites...


----------



## JimInks

quo155 said:


> WoW! A pipe that is two years older than me!
> 
> Just giving you a hard time, impressive actually!
> 
> Tonight, its a nice bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud in a MM Country Gentleman. This Mud is becoming one of my favorites...


No problem, man. I don't mind a little fun at my expense. Life is no fun without fun.


----------



## quo155

JimInks said:


> No problem, man. I don't mind a little fun at my expense. Life is no fun without fun.


Yes...we all need fun! Thanks!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake blended with Tinder Box Wilshire, in a large full-bent no-name


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a 1940s *Barling Fossil 251*.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Archduke Ferdinand in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next is Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Wilderness in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## Flyinglow

Pure Velvet which is a blend of black and gold cavendish in a briar pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Black Noble in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Peretti’s Royal in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice and then Prince Albert, in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s B-94 in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some McClelland Dark Cherry Cordial in my Zurg Glass Sipper ipe:


----------



## McFortner

Balkan Supreme in my 1st Generation Kirsten M.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of Union Square in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## VFD421

It has been awhile since I have been here. Tonight is some four year old Tambo in a Peterson Aran 68. With a few shots of Eagle Rare bourbon. It does not get any better than this


----------



## Bruck

Mix of homemade cavendish and flake, both synthesized from cigar rolling scraps, in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> Some McClelland Dark Cherry Cordial in my Zurg Glass Sipper ipe:


Damn! That cob pipe is freaking _gorgeous_!!! I'm almost ashamed of my meager collection of cob pipes once you compare them to this!!!:redface:


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## Willinger

Billings Supreme blend by "Ole Chef" Krueger, one of Montana's finest Master Tobacconists, in a Grabow savoy


----------



## tmoran

First time trying GL Pease Fillmore in an Aldo Velani sandblasted straight bulldog. When I first started on the pipe I loved Vapers, but recently they haven't been doing much for me. I'll have to give this one a couple more tries before passing final judgement. I'm thinking tonight might be a cigar night, though.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## quo155

Tonight is some McClelland No. 2035 Dark Navy Flake in a MM-CG.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff PS Breckinridge in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Highland Blend in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## quo155

*G.L. Pease Lagonda* (6/11) in a MM-CG...this is some good tobacco! WoW!


----------



## JimInks

Bright CR Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

A moment or two away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> Damn! That cob pipe is freaking _gorgeous_!!! I'm almost ashamed of my meager collection of cob pipes once you compare them to this!!!:redface:


You smoke a PIPE; humble pride is requisite!

Red Cake in my General, actually! Puffing in serene satisfaction without an iota os shame...


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> You smoke a PIPE; humble pride is requisite!
> 
> Red Cake in my General, actually! Puffing in serene satisfaction without an iota os shame...


Hey! TTechTTe is back!!! And I do have pride! I said in the other post that I was _almost_ ashamed, _almost_! Besides I was more poking fun at myself.:laugh: ...it does highlight the need to kind of beautify my cob pipes.....or at least clean up its outside appearance....:hmm:


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JustTroItIn

FVF in my rusticated bent Capri basket pipe. Learning to smoke flake is a PITA but it's tasty tobacco.


----------



## quo155

Again, I'm enjoying some GLP Lagonda in a MM-CG. 

This is some tasty tobacco...love it!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> Hey! TTechTTe is back!!! And I do have pride! I said in the other post that I was _almost_ ashamed, _almost_! Besides I was more poking fun at myself.:laugh: ...it does highlight the need to kind of beautify my cob pipes.....or at least clean up its outside appearance....:hmm:


Yes, dear, I know! But you know mama's got to nip that in the bud anyway!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished this bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

SG 1792 in a medium bend 2013 black Rekamepip Rock Cob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## McFortner

EGR in my new 1st Generation Kirsten Large. Good tobacco in a good pipe.


----------



## JustTroItIn

My first bowl of Plum Pudding in a new MM Patriot. I see why this tobacco gets such rave reviews. Damn it's tasty.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a 1963 *Barling #6106* sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## rpb16

quo155 said:


> Again, I'm enjoying some GLP Lagonda in a MM-CG.
> 
> This is some tasty tobacco...love it!


just smoked this same combination as well, agreed its good stuff. My tin needed some serious drying time tho, otherwise it was way to harsh and tasted diluted. Dryed out thoug, hmmmmm.....


----------



## bigLuke5595

Peterson Sunset Breeze in a corn cob


----------



## quo155

rpb16 said:


> just smoked this same combination as well, agreed its good stuff. My tin needed some serious drying time tho, otherwise it was way to harsh and tasted diluted. Dryed out thoug, hmmmmm.....


I agree, my tin could use some "drying time"...but here with a 73% RH inside...it's almost impossible. But, I love it like it is...I can only imagine it being that much better if just a tad bit drier.

Good stuff!!!


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Now, it's Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Bruck

MacBaren flake in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this way early so I can get some house stuff done: G&H Balkan Mixture in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## bigLuke5595

ANOTHER bowl of Peterson Sunset Breeze, this time out of my Peterson Dracula sandblasted 01...that feeling when you're down to your last tin... out:


----------



## freestoke

quo155 said:


> I agree, my tin could use some "drying time"...but here with a 73% RH inside...it's almost impossible. But, I love it like it is...I can only imagine it being that much better if just a tad bit drier.
> 
> Good stuff!!!


If you have an ol' timey incandescent lamp, ten minutes under the light dries things out, because the heat of the bulb dries the air around the lamp and there's even a little infrared heating of the tobacco.


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Yes, dear, I know! But you know mama's got to nip that in the bud anyway!


I guess that's true....


----------



## quo155

freestoke said:


> If you have an ol' timey incandescent lamp, ten minutes under the light dries things out, because the heat of the bulb dries the air around the lamp and there's even a little infrared heating of the tobacco.


Thanks Jim for the tip...good one! I'll find something to do just that. I've probably needed to...forever.

I've always smoked "wet" baccy as "it is what it is", I thought. Surely there is something I can create that would be a handy "drier" for just a bowl's amount...and, just maybe...that's why I have to relight ever several puffs. I've smoked pipes for years this way...what was I thinking...or not!


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

quo155 said:


> I've always smoked "wet" baccy as "it is what it is", I thought. Surely there is something I can create that would be a handy "drier" for just a bowl's amount...and, just maybe...that's why I have to relight ever several puffs. I've smoked pipes for years this way...what was I thinking...or not!


I never dry tobacco. I think it loses flavor as it dries. I'm definitely in the minority around here though.

I'm smoking a bowl of Dunhill Standard Mixture outside at work while I wait for my pizza.


----------



## JimInks

First time smoking G&H Balkan Plug in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Archduke Ferdinand in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Anniversary Kake in my new to me 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper curtasy of @NeverBend.


----------



## bigLuke5595

JustTroItIn said:


> Anniversary Kake in my new to me 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper curtasy of @NeverBend.


Gorgeous grain on that pipe! I've never had the anniversary cake...any good?

Smoking my last drop of Escudo out of a Brebbia Tomato


----------



## JustTroItIn

bigLuke5595 said:


> Gorgeous grain on that pipe! I've never had the anniversary cake...any good?
> 
> Smoking my last drop of Escudo out of a Brebbia Tomato


I highly recommend Anniversary Kake. I'm still quite the pipe noob but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## bigLuke5595

JustTroItIn said:


> I highly recommend Anniversary Kake. I'm still quite the pipe noob but it is one of my favorites.


There's very few H&H blends that I haven't tried, that being one of them!


----------



## Willinger

Captain & Captain to top of my night. A bowl of Captain Black in my new maple hardwood Missouri Meerschaum along with a glass of Captain Morgan Black on the rocks


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## swamper

Kicking back with my savinelli roma full of happy boogie


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Tashkent in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## quo155

El wedo del milagro said:


> I never dry tobacco. I think it loses flavor as it dries. I'm definitely in the minority around here though.


I guess it depends on the tobacco...but I've always just smoked it right out of the container.

Tonight, it's another bowl of Altadis Cream Soda in a MM-CG.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Basil Rathbone's favorite blend: Pipeworks and Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Desertlifter

GLP Cairo in the Tsuge.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake from cigar scraps and VA flue cured in a Dr. G Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Peretti’s Tashkent in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Manhattan Afternoon in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Klondike Gold in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Old San Francisco in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin. Next is FV Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## swamper

Trying out my new MM Pony Express and Mizzou with some GL Pease triple play. Like the pipes so much I ordered 2 more. 12.75$ shipped seems like a good deal on the pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Warrior Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## quo155

Some more Alt. Cream Soda in a MM-CG before heading in for the night...


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Plum Cake in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

HGL in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Bright CR Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a 1960s *Charatan #148* sandblasted wide-mouth pot taper.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a late 1960s *Charatan #3101DC* tanblast diamond shank lumberman (double comfort bit).


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* (just opened) in a 1961 *Barling #7574* smooth canadian taper.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff PS Breckinridge in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second.


----------



## cpmcdill

Earlier, had Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an Algerian Briar Canadian that @NeverBend gave me. A very fine pipe.

Then (in a Grabow) smoked "All American" - a house blend made by one of the proprietors of a nice shop called The Lone Wolf Tobacco in Berkeley Springs, WV. It was a VaBur with a very light figgy/raisiny topping. They have about a dozen blends, and I got to try out several in the store before buying a couple.


----------



## quo155

Just wrapped up an after dinner bowl of Alt. Cream Soda in a MM-CG...Mmmm!


----------



## JustTroItIn

Smoking my first bowl of "Best of the Rest" in an MM Diplomat. It's.....interesting. Not bad, but definitely not great. It will be decent wrenching in the garage or yard work tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## quo155

Just lit up my current favorite...GLP Lagonda in a MM-CG!


----------



## JimInks

Pipeworks and Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Just smoked an aromatic called Honor Guard (pretty sure its a house blend) in a no name Zulu. Not bad at all on a hot summer night!!!


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1963 *Barling #6106* sandblasted billiard taper.

This pipe is beating this baccy like it owns it. Outstanding!


----------



## quo155

Just wrapped up yet another bowl of Alt. Cream Soda in a MM-CG...that's it for the night...PEACE!


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking HU Haymaker in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1985 *Capitello Corinzio II* carved billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## Bruck

Homemade flake in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Homemade flake in a MM Country Gentleman.


Please give us a report Bruck. Taking a note from what I'm smoking tonight, perhaps you should name it, *Bruck's Reserve*. Kinda catchy?

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1968 *Charatan #3101DC *tanblast diamond shank lumberman (double comfort bit).


----------



## quo155

Bruck said:


> Homemade flake in a MM Country Gentleman.


Yes...Bruce, do please report back (or let me know where you did, if already). I've been following your pipe baccy here and at FTT.

Awesome!

No pipe for me yet tonight...but some Alt. Cream Soda is calling my name...


----------



## JimInks

HU Makhuwa in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JustTroItIn

JimInks said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


I know you are an Edward G. Robinson fan and I notice you smoke this tobacco quite often. I'm eventually going to have to give it a try.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob. Just in time for dinner.


----------



## JimInks

JustTroItIn said:


> I know you are an Edward G. Robinson fan and I notice you smoke this tobacco quite often. I'm eventually going to have to give it a try.


Myeah, you mug! You should buy it, see. Buy lots of it, see. Or else, see. Myeah!!!! :biggrin::violin::horn::rotfl:


----------



## JimInks

HU Makhuwa in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Villiger After Dinner in a Savinelli Champagne Canadian. You guys should really check this out, its dirt cheap at the P&C garage sale


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> Please give us a report Bruck. Taking a note from what I'm smoking tonight, perhaps you should name it, *Bruck's Reserve*. Kinda catchy?


I usually am a bit more verbose about my misguided forays into pipe tobacco in this thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/334911-homemade-flake-2nd-batch.html

Re the name, yes, I think I need a flake brand name eventually. With my cgars, I didn't really feel mandated to name them till I could roll something halfway decent. My working name for cigars is "BROHIBA."


----------



## JustTroItIn

JimInks said:


> Myeah, you mug! You should buy it, see. Buy lots of it, see. Or else, see. Myeah!!!! :biggrin::violin::horn::rotfl:


:fear: You win! I give up! :laugh:


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JustTroItIn

Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Navy Flake in my new to me 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper. I think I finally figured out how to smoke flake tobacco. You have to rub it out like a horny teenager.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff PS Taste of Spring in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Just a follow up. My first bowl of flake that smoked down to ash and didn't leave a lump of dottle in the bottom of the bowl. I'm starting to get the hang of this!


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## McFortner

EGR in my 1st gen Kirsten L to celebrate me finding a 1st gen Kirsten A to complete my set.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## NeverBend

JustTroItIn said:


> Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Navy Flake in my new to me 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper. I think I finally figured out how to smoke flake tobacco. You have to rub it out like a horny teenager.


Ahah! So that's how you do it...moving on


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Germain 's Royal Jersey* in a 1963 *Barling 6106 *sandblast billiard taper.


----------



## cpmcdill

Ennerdale Flake in a Comoy's bent bulldog


----------



## cpmcdill

Ma Baren Old Dark Fired in a vintage Algerian Briar Canadian with a twin-bore stem


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice in a MM Huck Finn


----------



## NeverBend

1983 *Elephant & Castle Blue Mosque* (100% _Kavallah_ shag cut) in a *Capitello Ionico II *carved billiard taper.


----------



## teedles915

Gatlinburliers Cherokee Cherry in a MM Country Gentleman. 

I don't usually smoke the pipe much in the warmer weather, but it was calling my name tonight.


----------



## Bruck

A nice wad of homemade flake mixed with latakia is smouldering away blissfully in my MM Diplomat


----------



## cpmcdill

Cornell & Diehl Big 'n Burley in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1960s *Charatan #148* sandblasted wide-mouth pot taper.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo Navy DeLuxe* in a 1986 *Rich Lewis #777* smooth straight grain billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## cpmcdill

Prince Albert in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


Jim - if you don't mind my saying, you seem to have an astounding variety of pipes and tobaccos


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning through my second bowl of homemade flake in a Dr. G Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Bruck said:


> Jim - if you don't mind my saying, you seem to have an astounding variety of pipes and tobaccos


I couldn't help it, Bruck. I saw the doors of the tobacco warehouse open, so I drove my eighteen wheeler in and helped myself when nobody was looking. I just wish I hadn't forgotten the pipe cleaners! :noidea:


----------



## JimInks

Warrior Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Just1ce

A friend just gifted me my first pipe with a sample of mild & burley from Emerson's cigar. I just finished my first bowl and I really enjoyed the experience. I might have a touch of tongue bite though


----------



## NeverBend

Just1ce said:


> A friend just gifted me my first pipe with a sample of mild & burley from Emerson's cigar. I just finished my first bowl and I really enjoyed the experience. I might have a touch of tongue bite though


Sounds like you're off to good start.

Remember to keep your rhythm right through the end of the bowl and don't fight to keep it lit. The dottle gets wet and if it won't take a light then wait till the next bowl.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo Navy De Luxe* in a 1963 *Barling #6106* sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## McFortner

EGR in my 1st Generation Kirsten Aristocrat Extra Large. I seem to be favoring EGR lately....


----------



## JimInks

Smoking a Camacho Corojo maduro robusto. Surprised? I am. A buddy just gave it to me.


----------



## NeverBend

2002 *McClelland's Virginia Woods* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574 *smooth canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader in a smooth full-bent no-name pipe with a large bowl


----------



## NeverBend

Jim, you're cracking me up tonight!


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Dark Flake Unscented Plug in a straight 2014 MM Pride.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> I couldn't help it, Bruck. I saw the doors of the tobacco warehouse open, so I drove my eighteen wheeler in and helped myself when nobody was looking. I just wish I hadn't forgotten the pipe cleaners! :noidea:


LOL, I just did that with a wheelbarrow


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a smooth full-bent no-name pipe with a large bowl


----------



## Bruck

This just came in the mail:










Daughter's commentary: Do they make a brown #2 ? 

Anyway, I had to give rope a try - smoking a bowl of it in my MM Diplomat. Very strong flavor, tastes like a richer version of the flake I made from cigar scraps a while ago. Uncle Nic definitely showed up for the party! It's like smoking a pipe version of the LFD Triple Ligero. Burns well, cool and slow. Needed a couple of relights - I think it's a bit moist.

They also sent me a sample of Pirate Kake, which looks and smells pretty similar. I'll give y'all a report on that in a day or so.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&Co Bosun Cut Plug in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Just1ce

some mild and burley from Emerson's cigar. This is the only pipe blend I've had to date, but I really like it. I believe it is a blend of burley and cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff PS Taste of Spring in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Warrior Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Bruck

As I mentioned a few posts ago, Pipes & Cigars sent me a small sample of Pirate Kake along with my Brown #2 . Trying the kake in a MM Diplomat. Very nice flavor! Not quite as strong nicotine-wise as the rope, but I can tell it's got some. Was a little tough to get it to stay lit at first, but now it's burning cool and steady.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader in an LJ Peretti extra-large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## swamper

Some 4 Noggins Owls Head in a Storient meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Bruck

Burning thru my 2nd bowl of Pirate Kake in a Dr. G Omega. I think I found a new favorite tobacco


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Now, it's time for dinner!


----------



## JimInks

Mick McQuaid Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

HU Sunset in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## cpmcdill

Hearth & Home Magnum Opus in an Ehrlich Oom Paul


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

HU Imagine in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's "All American" in a Grabow Golden Duke smooth billiard


----------



## NeverBend

1984 *Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Pigtail* in a 1983 *James Upshall X Straight Grain* (smooth) billiard saddle with gold band.


----------



## JimInks

White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Solani Silver Flake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


Evening Jim,

How's that White Knight? Does it compare to Sobranie White as it's said to be intended?

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1993 *Ser Jacopo Fiammata* smooth billiard taper with gold band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a large full bent no-name pipe


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Evening Jim,
> 
> How's that White Knight? Does it compare to Sobranie White as it's said to be intended?
> 
> 2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1993 *Ser Jacopo Fiammata* smooth billiard taper with gold band.


I like it very much. If you like Balkan Sobranie, you will like this. Here's the review I wrote of WK.

I started smoking Balkan Sobranie in 1982, so I missed the 1970s version on which this is based, and was slightly different than what I was used to. However, a few years ago, I was fortunate enough to have sampled the 1960s BS, and this is fairly similar to it. The main differences are the Orientals are a little spicier, there's a little less latakia, and a little more sweetness here than the 1960s version. The mild soda note from the Yenidje is milder here than in the Sobranie I regularly smoked, though the Macedonia plays the same background notes. The yellow Virginias are lightly grassy with a natural sweetness. The Cyprian latakia has the usual smokey sweet woodsy flavor, and is balanced nicely by the other components. Like DK, I found it a little tamer than Russ' Black House, and more of an all day smoke for my personal taste, which Balkan Sobranie often was for me back in earlier times. This is a little dry out of the tin, and I find it a little more flavorful with a slight bit of moisture. Burns perfectly well with few relights, and a smooth creaminess that leaves you wanting to smoke another bowl right away.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Petersons Irish Flake in a Savinelli Champagne Smooth Canadian with a gold band


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> I like it very much. If you like Balkan Sobranie, you will like this. Here's the review I wrote of WK.


Jim, thanks for kindly re-posting your excellent review. Sounds like some nice tobacco that I should look to pick up soon.

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574 *smooth canadian.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking MacBaren Plum Cake in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Bruck

Puffing away at my 2nd bowl of Samuel Gawith #4 brown rope in a MM country gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next is HU Haymaker in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

1984 *Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Pigtail* in a 1940s *Barling #332 * (smooth) stove billiard saddle.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lane Limited LL-7 in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Bruck

Smoking some homemade flake made from cigar scraps and VA flue cured, in a cheap Chinese pipe I picked up on e-bay.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Archduke Ferdinand in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next will be the last of my stash of White Knight in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## NeverBend

1984 *Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Pigtail* in (_The Machine - 2_) 1950s *Barling Ye Olde Wood #251 * (smooth) billiard taper (started at 10:10pm)


----------



## Branzig

Big bowled Savi full of Red Rap. Nummy ipe:


----------



## JimInks

HU Nashville County in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Branzig

Watching over my Cbid lots....damn devil site :lol:

That last bowl of Red Rap was so good gonna have to follow it up with some Abingdon in a big Pete system pipe. ipe:


----------



## NeverBend

Branzig said:


> Watching over my Cbid lots....damn devil site :lol:
> 
> That last bowl of Red Rap was so good gonna have to follow it up with some Abingdon in a big Pete system pipe. ipe:


Good to read that you're back to multiple bowlfuls but I'm concerned about you being on *cBid*...nah, not really 

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1961 *Barling #7574* smooth canadian.

Wake me if cBid starts selling *Red Rapp*.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## Branzig

NeverBend said:


> Good to read that you're back to multiple bowlfuls but I'm concerned about you being on *cBid*...nah, not really
> 
> 2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1961 *Barling #7574* smooth canadian.
> 
> Wake me if cBid starts selling *Red Rapp*.


:lol:

If they started to sell Red Rap, or any other of my fave tobaccos at bargain prices, I'd go bankrupt Pete!

I am on the Cbid looking for cheap golf sticks. Pipes are a lot of work on the golf course, and when I get mad I don't want to throw my *pipe!* But a $2 stogie? Yeah, I can afford to let that follow after my ball into that water hazard...sad thing is it would cost more to lose the ball than it would the cigar!!!!

Finishing up my night with a little Briar Fox in a 1940s Custombilt. ipe:


----------



## NeverBend

I should have been finished hours ago but my attention is taken by mine own affliction on eBay going off in a few minutes.

So I finish the night with

82% 2014 Stokebbye Luxury Navy Flake mixed with 18% 1984 Gawith Hoggarth Brown pigtail in a 1984 Tilshead (Upshall 2nd) Natural smooth (straight grain) 'Curvet' billiard taper. Too tired to bold and italicize.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery blend in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 42.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in a Peterson System 314


----------



## cpmcdill

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader, then Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake, also in my Peterson 314


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Man, it sure is humid here! Think I'll stick to lighter blends for the enxt smoke or two.


----------



## JimInks

Well, I do know how to spell "next" even if my last post doesn't prove it!  Now smoking Quiet Nights in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. This finishes the stash as I'm trying to finish up several blends that I'm running low on.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a *Barling #6109* sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> ...Man, it sure is humid here! Think I'll stick to lighter blends for the *enxt* smoke or two.


I just thought you were using it in the pluperfect tense.

We're past humid and all the way to torrential rain with breaks of steady showers. At a guess we have 3 inches so far.


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> I just thought you were using it in the pluperfect tense.
> 
> We're past humid and all the way to torrential rain with breaks of steady showers. At a guess we have 3 inches so far.


I know the East Coast is in for with the Hurricane. I'm in the middle of North Carolina, so I hope rain is all we get, and I hope it's not as bad as what you're experiencing. Hope you're not driving in that stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Now, I'm in the middle of smoking Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## swamper

Sitting on the porch with my Savinelli full of GH brown boogie. Kind of sad my 14 year old lab is getting put down Tuesday and my wife of 25 years is going in for surgery on the same day.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## swamper

Boswell northwoods in a rusticated Boswell fisherman.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wilderness in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake* in a 1961* Barling's Make #7574* smooth canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready-Rubbed Match in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Stokebbye Luxury Navy Flake* (75%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Black sliced* (25%) in a 1960s* Charatan  #148* sandblast (wide-mouth) pot saddle.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

swamper said:


> Sitting on the porch with my Savinelli full of GH brown boogie. Kind of sad my 14 year old lab is getting put down Tuesday and my wife of 25 years is going in for surgery on the same day.


I will pray for you and yer wife.

I'm sorry about yer birddog. I know the bittersweet feeling of having an old dog. I lost my 12.5 year old Boston Terrier three years ago, and I still grieve for her.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Waa! :drama: I ain't had nothing in my bowl for the longest time! I will finally be rectifying the very sad situation by the end of this week.



freestoke said:


> And Mari, there has been hockey on every single day, generally two or three games. I've been griping about nothing on but hockey and you say there's not enough! :lol: The Canadian channel carried all the Canadian teams' games and there was hockey on every morning. NBC covered all the US hockey, too. The games were mostly early in the morning here, though, so it sounds like you need a DVR.


 Us poor folk out in flyover can't afford cable with the premium channels - which is only where you can get it. The NBC-NHL 10 year contract was to provide Network Broadcast (free TV - you remember THAT) of games, instead they wiped the AHL (my league) off of the air completely, broadcast only very few select NHL games and run everything on NBCSN.


----------



## JimInks

HU Nashville County in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin. This finishes the sample. Great stuff; well worth smoking!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: HU Imagine in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Not that far from finishing this bowl of HGL in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake* in a 1984 *Ser Jacoo Renaissance #406* tanblast billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. I've enough for one more smoke.
@swamper : I hope things are going better for you and your lady. And my condolences about your lab. I know how tough that is. Hang in there, man!


----------



## NeverBend

Is there a time that starts Evening smokes as opposed to Afternoon or morning?

2014* J. F. Germain Royal Jersey* in a 1970s *Castello Epoca* (16 shape) billiard).


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Is there a time that starts Evening smokes as opposed to Afternoon or morning?


I tend to base it on the position of the sun. In the Summer the afternoon runs pretty late (7-ish), and in the Winter the evening starts as early as 4:30.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. Best durn tobacco on the market today!


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Is there a time that starts Evening smokes as opposed to Afternoon or morning?
> 
> 2014* J. F. Germain Royal Jersey* in a 1970s *Castello Epoca* (16 shape) billiard).


I try to check the clock before I post. If I'm starting a new smoke and it's 5:55 pm, it's still the afternoon, technically. But if you live at the North Pole, its darn near always night time!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ahhh, I'm baaacccckkkk!. Run for the hills. Great start - SG Fire Dance Flake will be on tap all weekend - quite the fitting smoke I believe for this Independence Day weekend! And perfectly delicious, delicately complex, and relaaaxxxxing!



And, it only took me 12hrs! Got out the baccy and selected a "new" pipe at 5am. Still have half dz or so estates that hadn't been cleaned and brought in, and found the perfect little gem. Once I finally had the pipe ready, I had to spend the day locating the baccy I misplaced...found it at 5pm.

Looks like this little WDC will be my treasure. Don't ask me why a 14yo girl would specifically ask for her Grandpapa's pipe collection on his passing, but I did. I did receive his German copper-lined humidor pipe-stand, and was supposed to receive the rest at Daddy's passing, but didn't, with apologizes at least. My treasure was stolen last year, so now I have nothing personal of his to hold.

Now, I love William Demuth pipes, yes, I do. I picked this pipe since it was WDC, had a very small bowl as I feel a short, cool smoke is requisite to fully enjoy this baccy and it had a nice little flame grain which made it all the more perfect!

It's a WDC Hesson Milano, #1528 , Pat. Pend Dec. 22, 1925. That would have been about the time Grandpapa would have been finally able to start buying new pipes and collecting American pipes. It is stamped with the prior owners name: "Fred"

Daddy & Grandpapa are Fred's. I may not have his pipe, but I have a pipe that he could have owned, that bears his name. It tickles me now that I can look at look it as I smoke, see his name, think of him, as I always do as I smoke a pipe.



NeverBend said:


> Is there a time that starts Evening smokes as opposed to Afternoon or morning?
> 
> 2014* J. F. Germain Royal Jersey* in a 1970s *Castello Epoca* (16 shape) billiard).


I would say _that_, or perhaps the Dark Flake you had earlier, in _that_!


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> I try to check the clock before I post. If I'm starting a new smoke and it's 5:55 pm, it's still the afternoon, technically. But if you live at the North Pole, its darn near always night time!


So if I move to the North Pole I always post in Tonight Smokes!

I just read your review of Strang and it sounds like it might be the mixture to try (with burley) for me. I take it that availability is an issue?


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> So if I move to the North Pole I always post in Tonight Smokes!
> 
> I just read your review of Strang and it sounds like it might be the mixture to try (with burley) for me. I take it that availability is an issue?


Yes, because it's expensive and it's only available from Germany. But it sure it one of the great all time blends in my opinion. Here is the website but you will need to use a translator.
Pfeifentabak: Strang-Curly, pur (geschnitten) -100gr.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Yes, because it's expensive and it's only available from Germany. But it sure it one of the great all time blends in my opinion. Here is the website but you will need to use a translator.
> Pfeifentabak: Strang-Curly, pur (geschnitten) -100gr.


Jim,

I just ordered 200 grams. Your tip about the translator made it happen. Many thanks and I'll let you know my opinion when it arrives.


----------



## JimInks

The Smoker's Saint James in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.
@NeverBend . Cool, man. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&Co Brown Irish X in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem, 
followed by Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## TTecheTTe

Forgot my little pipe would need a rest. So, a few big bowls of FVF. Ahhh...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking SG Navy Flake in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Dark Flake Unscented Plug in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Next is the last of this sample of HU Imagine in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a BBB Superfine shape no. 12 lovat


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake* (20%) with *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* (80%) in a 1961 *Barling #7574 *smooth canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. This also finishes my stash of it.


----------



## JimInks

Solani Silver Flake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley blended with Lone Wolf Tobacco's Berry Bush. Oddly, the resulting aroma is evocative of Boo Berry cereal. Smoked in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Sending off the evenin with a bowl of dunhill nightcap in my dunhill year of the dragon (LOL I joke, I don't own one of those xD I'm using my savinelli hercules canadian)


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1993 *Ser Jacopo Fiammata Granato* smooth billiard taper with gold band.


----------



## NeverBend

So after my questions about the time frame for the different threads on what you're smoking, I posted in Tonight's Smoke this afternoon. Perhaps I'll get it someday.

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1963 *Barling Quaint * octagon saddle.


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large. This finishes the sample.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Solani Silver Flake in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left. This finishes the stash.


----------



## swamper

Just finished some GH black cherry twist in a MM wasington. Enjoying some GH bosun cut plug in a MM pony express now. Been a long day.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's All American in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking The Smoker's Saint James in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. I see the second part of my interview has been posted if you folks care to listen.
http://pipesmagazine.com/blog/radio-talk-show/the-pipes-magazine-radio-show-episode-95/


----------



## Bruck

Just finished off a bowl of "Medium English" (store blend I believe) in a MM Country Gentleman. Very nice, burned well. Tastes like a blend of Latakia, Cavendish, and some kind of aromatic with some cherry and vanilla flavor.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* in a 1986 *Rich Lewis Straight Grain* billiard taper (#777).


----------



## cpmcdill

Elizabethan Match in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

I just finished smoking mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. Next is Haddo’s Delight in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Listening to the news while I work.


----------



## Bruck

Hey, give yourself a break from work, Jim! 
Fortunately for me, in my current job, it's not possible to take work home.

Currently enjoying MacBaren Flake in a MM Diplomat. It's a pretty new MM so I can still taste a hint of corn, but it's not bad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## Branzig

Time for a bowl of Briar Fox in a pre-1940s Custombilt.

Enjoying this 98 degree weather right now ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## JimInks

Time for a short smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


Chris, I almost didn't recognize you!

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* (15%) and *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* (85%) in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo L3 Granato Gemma* squat billiard with a thick custom band of silver/gold/silver.

I started a thread about my choice of this pipe with these tobaccos (Virginia) and would appreciate hearing your views is you cae to give them.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/336035-what-pipe-fits-your-type-tobacco.html


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## JimInks

The Smoker’s Saint James in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Haddo’s Delight in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished a bowl of Revelation match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot.



NeverBend said:


> Chris, I almost didn't recognize you!


 Trying on a Basil Rathbone avatar for a change. Although rare pictures may exist of Humphrey Bogart smoking a pipe, he was really more of a cigarette smoker.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a BBB Superfine shape 12 lovat


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5179* billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5179* billiard saddle. Redux of my last smoke but the pipe filled with a torpedo pack.


----------



## JimInks

Haddo’s Delight in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. This finishes the sample.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## NeverBend

1989 *Elephant & Castle The Deerstalker* in a late 1940s *Barling Ye Olde Wood #251* smooth billiard taper.


----------



## cpmcdill

Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman pipe blend in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## ThatKidWithTheFace

Smokin' on Prince Albert!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Revor Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. I've enough left for one small bowl.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The Smoker’s Saint James in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. This finishes the sample.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## Branzig

A little Dark Birdseye in a 1970s Grabow. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


Is this a blend of your own design?


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Bruck

And meanwhile, I'm burning up a bowl of "Medium English" in a MM Diplomat. Pretty sure this is a store blend. Tastes like Latakia and Cavendish. A little sweetness but not much. I picked up about an ounce and a half last weekend. Eeh, it's okay but I'm glad I didn't buy a whole gallon!


----------



## JimInks

Bruck said:


> Is this a blend of your own design?


Yes. I experiment with various blending tobaccos from time to time. Some of them aren't that great, and a few would probably sell. I came up with a couple of VaBurs that are pretty decent, even if I say so myself.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> Yes. I experiment with various blending tobaccos from time to time. Some of them aren't that great, and a few would probably sell. I came up with a couple of VaBurs that are pretty decent, even if I say so myself.


OK, very good. I've been playing around with making flake lately.

BTW, I've been watching some old black and white movies on Netflix lately and just figured out who your avatar is - Edward G. Robinson, what do I win?


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Bruck said:


> OK, very good. I've been playing around with making flake lately.
> 
> BTW, I've been watching some old black and white movies on Netflix lately and just figured out who your avatar is - Edward G. Robinson, what do I win?


An all expense paid vacation to your back yard. No need to thank me. Glad to do it, _glad_ to do it!!!


----------



## JustTroItIn

Branzig said:


> A little Dark Birdseye in a 1970s Grabow. ipe:


Good to see you smoking the pipe again, Brandon. You were one of the people that pushed me over the edge to give it a try and I'm quite pleased that I did.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Chief Catoonah’s Kent Heritage in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 2002 smooth full bend Two dot Dorelio Rovera Ardor Venere Extra Giant Fantasy flat front sitter. Running low on this tobacco now.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a MM Country Gentleman, followed by Prince Albert in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Fiamatta* straight grain billiard taper with a gold band.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a MM Country Gentleman. This batch is mostly VA, and about 1/4 burley. It's topped with a variety of things too numerous to list 
Flavor is sweet and sharp like a typical VA flake. Burns a little hot but then again it's only a few days old; I'm sure it will mellow out over the next few weeks.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## Branzig

JustTroItIn said:


> Good to see you smoking the pipe again, Brandon. You were one of the people that pushed me over the edge to give it a try and I'm quite pleased that I did.


Glad I was able to influence ya! :bounce:

Nothing quite like a pipe!

Tonight I will be enjoying a little briar fox in a pony express before tackling a big ol stogie ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Chief Catoonah’s Kent Heritage in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. This finishes the sample.


----------



## Nathan

Grousemoor in a Savinelli St Nicholas


----------



## cpmcdill

Had small quantities left of Prince Albert and Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake, and blended them together 60/40. Quite a pleasing result. Smoked two bowls of it.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a full-bent no-name pipe with a large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## cpmcdill

Union Leader Match in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## Bruck

"Bzantium" in a Dr. G. Grand Duke. I think it's a store blend (bought it from a jar this afternoon). I also think they omitted a "y." Anyway, it's an English/Latakia blend, quite tasty!


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Smoked a couple of bowls while out, and just finished a bowl of HGL in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural. Next is Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band. Almost done with the tin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574* smooth canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Solani 131 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. This finishes the tin.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a Dr. G Omega.
This is a batch I pressed about a month and a half ago. It is about 2/3 VA flue cured and 1/3 burley, with some cavendish that I synthesized from cigar rolling scraps.
It was a little bland when I first pressed it, but it's picking up a bit flavorwise. Some vitamin N is present, and the burn is smooth and cool; only required a couple of relights.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2002 Caminetto J.N.C.C. Spool three quarter bend flat top and bottom with sandblast in-between.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced* in a 1990s *Ser Jacopo Fiamatta* billiard taper with a gold band.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Some homemade flake in a Dr. G Omega.
> This is a batch I pressed about a month and a half ago. It is about 2/3 VA flue cured and 1/3 burley, with some cavendish that I synthesized from cigar rolling scraps.
> It was a little bland when I first pressed it, but it's picking up a bit flavorwise. Some vitamin N is present, and the burn is smooth and cool; only required a couple of relights.


Well done Bruck. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cpmcdill

G.L. Pease Barbary Coast in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

C&D Plantation in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Best Brown in my Stanwell Vario and for later some Westminster in an Erik Nording freehand


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo Gem Series Granato* canadian.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Plantation in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Bruck

"English Latakia" (store blend) in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed match in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Lane Crown Achievement* in a 1985 *Ser Jacopo R1* rusticated canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Test VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Bruck

Captain Black white label in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Balkan Flake in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. This finishes the sample.


----------



## cpmcdill

Capt Black Dark in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hogarth Dark Slices* in a 1986 *Rich Lewis #777* smooth billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


Chris, you seem to like big pots?

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced *in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Granato Gemma* stout billiard taper with a custom silver.gold.silver band.


----------



## Branzig

Small bowl of PA before calling it a night.

Lots of fantasy football to get ready for yet...will be reading up while smoking ipe:


----------



## NeverBend

Branzig said:


> Small bowl of PA before calling it a night.
> 
> Lots of fantasy football to get ready for yet...will be reading up while smoking ipe:


Nice to see that you're enjoying a bowl, small or large.

I ran 24 teams 2 years ago and found that it took away my life so do it in moderation (I won 17 leagues including 3 prize leagues and never got my prizes).


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Chris, you seem to like big pots?


Yes, the pots I have are among my favorites. I like the thick walls, and they are all around good smokers.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Yes, the pots I have are among my favorites. I like the thick walls, and they are all around good smokers.


and the Algerian canuck is thinner walled. I hadn't picked up on your preferences.


----------



## Branzig

NeverBend said:


> Nice to see that you're enjoying a bowl, small or large.
> 
> *I ran 24 teams* 2 years ago and found that it took away my life so do it in moderation (I won 17 leagues including 3 prize leagues and never got my prizes).


With 24 teams I can see how that would take a lot of time away!

I am in a *Dynasty League* in which we keep all of our roster each year and only draft rookies. High competition and a lot of fun, but pretty stressfull!

Then I am in 2 redraft leagues. Both of them are higher dollar leagues with more standard formats and scoring than my dynasty league.

Now that you revealed to me that you follow NFL and used to do fantasy, I will be using you as an insider Pete to help with my roster set ups and selections! :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> and the Algerian canuck is thinner walled. I hadn't picked up on your preferences.


 It's more of a slowly evolving bias. Nevertheless, I'm still exploring the virtues of all the styles, and there's no doubt that the straight billiard (and its relatives) is the most popular pipe style for good reasons.


----------



## NeverBend

Branzig said:


> With 24 teams I can see how that would take a lot of time away!
> 
> I am in a *Dynasty League* in which we keep all of our roster each year and only draft rookies. High competition and a lot of fun, but pretty stressfull!
> 
> Then I am in 2 redraft leagues. Both of them are higher dollar leagues with more standard formats and scoring than my dynasty league.
> baccy money.
> Now that you revealed to me that you follow NFL and used to do fantasy, I will be using you as an insider Pete to help with my roster set ups and selections! :lol:


I bought into a 12 team dynasty league in 1993 for $400 (lot of money then). Anthony owned the league (no Internet rotisserie) and he had won 7 years running. The other teams kept 8 players, I had none and I pulled 12th draft spot. I was generously allowed to complete my roster with the last 8 picks so I concentrated on promising young players and I managed to finish 2nd but had Mike Piazza, Jeff Bagwell, Sammy Sosa, Randy Johnson, Curt Schilling, Kevin Appier etc. so I looked good going forward. Draft day in 1994, Anthony didn't show (his house) and he cancelled the reschedule and the season started and he disbanded the league. He was in other leagues though. :nono:

Brandon,

If you're looking to me for help you're already in trouble. I'll crunch stats for you if you tell me the player. I know that you'll do us proud and win some baccy money.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a MM Mark Twain


----------



## cpmcdill

Country Doctor Match in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## JimInks

I see the site is back on line! Good! I'm smoking Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank. And working.


----------



## Bruck

A mix of my homemade VA flake and some Latakia in a Dr. G Grand Duke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a large full-bent pipe


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author. Taking a short work break to have a big slice of m'lady's freshly made chocolate meringue pie!  Rangers and Yankees are 1-1 in the 13th, Giants and Phillies are 5-5 in the 12th.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. This will last a while.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1963 *Barling #4589* sandblasted oval shank billiard saddle.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake* (40%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake *(60%), _torpedo fill_ (still a bit breezy) in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5179* smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff #507 Virginia Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574* smooth canadian.

The humidity here is brutal (has to be close to 95%). In high humidity, tenons stick. Rubbing a pencil on it helps.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Balkan Plug in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a large full-bent no-name pipe


----------



## Davetopay

My initial plan changed. I was going to go find some 5 or 6 year old LBF, but I ended up diving into a brand new tin of Grey Havens loaded into my 2010 Puff Johs.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM Mark Twain


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## Hambone1

Boswell Northwoods in a Savinelli Alligator (green)


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Sweet and floral.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Bruck

A mix of homemade flake and Latakia in a MM diplomat


----------



## Flyinglow

Peach tango in my only briar pipe I have and in about an hour it will be chocolate decadence.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Half&Half/Per in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

HU Fayyum Kake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was smoking Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Now, it's Dunhill London Blend Match in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced* in a 1993 *Ser Jacopo Fiammata* billiard taper gold band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a bent brandy no-name pipe


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn. Great smoking pipe!


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a bent no-name brandy


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo* (85%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* (15%) in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino* Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Royal in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. Have enough left for one bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in a Comoy's half-bent medium bulldog


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo* (88%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* (12%) in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574* smooth Canadian.

Tweaking this combo. The last bowl was very good, reminiscent of Escudo from the early 1980s. The Dark Flake boosted the perique hit into spicy figs (even though it has no perique of it's own), filled out the Virginia body and it's smokiness added nuance including a fire pit burned marshmallow note.

If I can get it reliable I may ask JimInks if he'd be willing to review it.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Dinner is ready now!


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> 2014 *Escudo* (88%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* (12%) in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574* smooth Canadian.
> 
> Tweaking this combo. The last bowl was very good, reminiscent of Escudo from the early 1980s. The Dark Flake boosted the perique hit into spicy figs (even though it has no perique of it's own), filled out the Virginia body and it's smokiness added nuance including a fire pit burned marshmallow note.
> 
> If I can get it reliable I may ask JimInks if he'd be willing to review it.


Sounds like a good smoke! The new Escudo does need some help. Thought you're certainly capable of reviewing it, I wouldn't mind giving it a go!

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author. Ice water properly chilled with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Dunhill London Blend Match in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff #507 Virginia Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2002 Caminetto J.N.C.C. Spool three quarter bend flat top and bottom with sandblast in-between.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Davetopay

Dinner is running late tonight, and I just finished a nice bowl of Petersen's Irish Oak in a Savinelli 611KS Antique Shell. Great pipe, really nice leaf. Been a lonnnng time since having this one.


----------



## NeverBend

Davetopay said:


> Dinner is running late tonight, and I just finished a nice bowl of Petersen's Irish Oak in a Savinelli 611KS Antique Shell. Great pipe, really nice leaf. Been a lonnnng time since having this one.


I know the feeling, like reacquainting with a friend. Enjoy.

2014 *Escudo* (75%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced* (25%) in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato* squat billiard with a special band.

I waited to post this until I was certain but the truth is that I pulled the wrong jar. I meant to work with *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented*. As nice as Escudo worked with Dark Flake it's as bad with Dark Sliced. It's like their protons eclipsed each other and it's smoking like soggy charcoal with a room not to match. I'm finishing this bowl as a punishment but the only thing this mixture does well is smoke slow and it's a huge bowl! Beware! If you laugh I may bomb you some. :evil:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peretti’s Cuban Mixture in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. I've enough for a bowl or maybe two.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo* (75%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* (25%) in a 1986 *Rich Lewis #777 Straight Grain* billiard taper.

OK, I admit it, I ditched the last bowl with about 40% left. Brushed my teeth, gargled mouthwash and repeated and my mouth's still ghosting the last concoction.

This mixture is close to very good but I'm still tuning the percents and the Dark Flake should work better at about 18%. That will be next.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Borkum Riff Limited Edition 11 with Trinidad Rum in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## PipingProphet

Finishing my first bowl of Prince Albert (on a budget till pay day) of the night, using an older heirloom pipe from my father. Bought at Edwards Pipe Shop in Lakeland, FL, the first he ever owned. Light brown swirl grain Algerian Briar, full bend.


----------



## NeverBend

PipingProphet said:


> Finishing my first bowl of Prince Albert (on a budget till pay day) of the night, using an older heirloom pipe from my father. Bought at Edwards Pipe Shop in Lakeland, FL, the first he ever owned. Light brown swirl grain Algerian Briar, full bend.


Very nice!

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574[/B] canadian. Something light after my debacle. As long as I'm still in Virginia mode this pipe will be at the center of my rotation.*


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Hines Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. This should last me until dinner time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some of my first whole leaf blending experiments- a bright leaf Virginia topped with a concoction of fresh blackberries and vanilla. It's not horrible, but it sure as hell isn't Firedance Flake :lol:

There is a whole new learning curve upon me now that I've ventured into noob blending :nod:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author. Love this stuff!


----------



## JimInks

The St. James Flake isn't dry enough yet, so I'm smoking Peretti's #333 in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front. And that's not a complaint.

Here's better news, even if I'm not a Dodgers fan: In 2015, Vin Scully's returning to broadcast a 66th season as their play-by-play man. He said, "It is very difficult to say goodbye," said Scully. "God willing, I will be back next year. Over the years I have been blessed to have so many friends, including those that sit in the stands and listen, as well as those at home who listen and watch. It is just too hard to say goodbye to all these friends. Naturally there will come a time when I will have to say goodbye, but I've soul-searched and this is not the time." Bravo, Vin!!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Uhle’s 44 in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy. We need more smokers this evening.


----------



## Davetopay

JimInks said:


> Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy. We need more smokers this evening.


I love the Wessex blends I have had a chance to try. I hope I have more in the storage unit.


----------



## Davetopay

Just finished up a big bowl of Grey Havens in my rusticated Peterson B25 Shamrock. For some reason that was a bigger dose of the N than the other night when I opened the stuff. Great smoke in a really large pipe.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 _straight_ *Cornell & Diehl Izmir* in a 1985 *Capitello Ionico II* billiard taper.

Earlier:
2014 _straight_ *Cornell & Diehl Bright Virginia Ribbon* in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato* squat billiard taper with band.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver band spigot Ardor Urano S. Holmes #68 /100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top.


----------



## JimInks

Davetopay said:


> I love the Wessex blends I have had a chance to try. I hope I have more in the storage unit.


Wessex is a class company. They've made a couple of blends I wasn't overly crazy about, but they don't make bad blends.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Next is Blackwoods Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my Peretti's Cuban Mixture in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn. Delicious burley blend that grows on you the more you smoke it.


----------



## NeverBend

This one should be added.

2013 Gurkha Beauty Gran Torpedo. Lovely looking CT shade wrapper.

The adjectives that could pass censorship to describe the way that this stick smoked are insufficient. After battling with it for nearly an hour when it simply would not stay lit, I gave up and slit it's throat. It was a pile of stems. Just stems and a binder and that nice looking wrapper. I have 4 more of these :mmph:


----------



## JimInks

SG 1792 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Murdock's Pipe in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Flyinglow

C'est La Vie in my trusty briar


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Anejo 221 in a briar Medico Kinsington ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Listed my last two smokes in the wrong thread. Guess senility visited me today! Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Listed my last two smokes in the wrong thread. Guess senility visited me today! Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


Jim, you youngin', it's only a problem when she takes up residence, now what was I sayin'?

2014 _straight_ *Smyrna* in a 1972 *Caminetto Business #104* billiard saddle. This is an unusual stem, marked with the normal _moustache_ logo but it also has a _gem_ logo, similar to *Castello*, that was done as a test. The pipe was given to me by my Italian '_father_', Gino.


----------



## tmoran

Tonight I had some Yenidje Highlander in the new to me (bought from member BamBam) BBB Bent Billiard while cleaning some of my collection that really needed it. I really should keep them cleaner, but I'm just so lazy.

Anyway, that pipe is a real treat. I am becoming a sucker for older English made pipes. Especially when I can find them at such a great price. Thanks brother!


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Bull's Eye Flake* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino* canadian.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## NeverBend

This was my smoke this afternoon. It would be nice if I noticed where I was putting my post.


NeverBend said:


> 2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Bull's Eye Flake* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino* canadian.


2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* in a 1950s *Barling Ye Olde Wood EL* smooth billiard saddle. Dreary day on Long Island, more like mid-fall than summer. I'm remembering why I've been mixing this tobacco with others these past weeks as I try it straight again.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake* (90%) spiced with some *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented *(10%) in a 1961 *Barling #5179 * smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Cornell & Diehl Virginia Flake* in a 1960s *Charatan #3401DC* sandblasted diamond shank lumberman.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Mark Twain cob


----------



## NeverBend

Starting to test basic mixtures, this one *C&D Virginia* and* Turkish* in a 1986 *Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107* natural rusticated large billiard tape. Rare pipe that will resume his duties in my rotation.


----------



## JimInks

Boswell’s Premium Burley in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *PS New Cromwell Mixture* (#1001) in a 1963 *Barling #6106* sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Black Noble in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob. Now smoking Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## Flyinglow

Velvet dream in my Briar earlier and now Ashton consummate gentleman


----------



## Frankenstein

Some super crystalized Stonehaven thats been sleeping since 2011. Used my Yanik egg that I only smke Stonehaven in.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H Balkan Mixture in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Burley #2 in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand. Next is Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## Flyinglow

Peach Delicacy in my briar....man I need to buy another pipe or 4


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McCranie's Murdock's Pipe in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

Molto Dulce in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Davetopay

Pete Uni Flake (2008) in a Savinelli Linea 76 blast.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## NeverBend

1987 *Elephant & Castle The Deerstalker* in a (very rare) 1930s *Barling Giant #444* smooth billiard taper that I've not smoked in nearly 3o years but did decided to pair it with this rare and special blend.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


Chris, I like everything Ehrlich. Did you go to the store when Paul and Claire McDonald owned it? They were wonderful, honest and generous people and I was very sad to learn that they had passed.


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Did you go to the store when Paul and Claire McDonald owned it? They were wonderful, honest and generous people and I was very sad to learn that they had passed.


No, I never met them, and I never did get a chance to visit the Ehrlich store when I was living in Boston (nor LJ Peretti), though I did visit Leavitt & Pierce once. The Ehrlichs I have are estate pipes from eBay, and I do like them. Good pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Was unable to get on this forum most of the day, but I did my usual amount of smoking. Now, it's Three Friars in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM Country Gentleman tobacco in a BBB Lovat, 
followed by GL Pease Barbary Coast in a MM Country Gentleman cob. 
Next up, Sutliff Highlander in a MM Mark Twain with a forever churchwarden stem.


----------



## JimInks

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## Goliard

Started with Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River in a MM Country Gentleman after lunch hour. 
Enjoyed a bowl of Country Squire Rivendale in one of my daily use briars at sundown.


----------



## Davetopay

A codger night. Prince Albert in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## NeverBend

Goliard said:


> Started with Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River in a MM Country Gentleman after lunch hour.
> Enjoyed a bowl of Country Squire Rivendale in one of my daily use briars at sundown.


Welcome Goliard.

Mixture #1003 in a 1972 *Caminetto Business #104* billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## Bruck

Just polished off a couple of bowls of my homemade flake in a MM country gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Gaslight in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Listening to MLB talk last night on the XM prompted me to call into the show, but I was also reminded about former baseball player Jim Bouton and his book, *Ball Four*. The book was later made into a lousy TV show that was rightful canceled after four episodes, but I always remembered the theme song.


----------



## cpmcdill

Hearth & Home Cerberus in a MM Mark Twain with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

PS Mixture #1003C in a 1983 Il Ceppo short canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a full-bent no-name with a large bowl


----------



## LewZephyr

Esoterica Penzance in the DG Omega.
very relaxing.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of SG Best Brown Flake in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Just in time for dinner!


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Blackwoods Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1004B in a Capitello Corinzio II carved billiard taper.


----------



## Bruck

Had some Sam Gawith #4 rope earlier this p.m. Hoowee! Head was spinning!


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Had some Sam Gawith #4 rope earlier this p.m. Hoowee! Head was spinning!


Gawith Hoggarth's Dark Flake Unscented is one that gets to me more than even their supposedly heavier ropes.

Have you gotten clearance to land yet?


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> Gawith Hoggarth's Dark Flake Unscented is one that gets to me more than even their supposedly heavier ropes.
> 
> Have you gotten clearance to land yet?


LOL, yes, but I just had one of my RYO cigars and I'm right back up in the upper atmosphere!


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> LOL, yes, but I just had one of my RYO cigars and I'm right back up in the upper atmosphere!


Me = :fear: of flying!


----------



## Goliard

Thinking of breaking in my knew Nording Freehand but probably just gonna finish with this bowl my local Country Squire Cherokee blend in my MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *John Patton Cool Hand Fluke* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574* smooth canadian. First time smoking this mixture.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a full bent no-name with a large bowl. Next up, Balkan Sasieni...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Now, it's Gaslight in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Charles Fairmorn Lancer Slices* in a 1986 *Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107* (rusticated) billiard taper.

Summertime and the living is easy...my nearly 3yo granddaughter has adopted a metal cat for her own and is dancing with it in the fresh dawn of life as the sun goes down and evening takes it place.


----------



## NeverBend

Rather than the double post, did you hear the one about the Frog and the priest where the ....


----------



## LewZephyr

NeverBend said:


> Rather than the double post, did you hear the one about the Frog and the priest where the ....


Nope haven't. Please finish. . . . . Oh what on earth is a metal cat?


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Next is Brunello Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. I'm liking this the more I smoke it. Going to write a review of Brunello soon.


----------



## RBGTAG

Finished one bowl of Drew Estates Meat Pie in a County Gentlemen cob....now on to a C&D Purple Cow in another cob. Love the strength of this one.


----------



## JimInks

One of the world's best tobaccos, Strang, in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## NeverBend

LewZephyr said:


> Nope haven't. Please finish. . . . . Oh what on earth is a metal cat?


It's a metal hodge podge cat, springs and stuff, well, it look like this...

The Stray Cat Planter only $36.99 at Garden Fun - Valentine Garden Gifts

The priest and the frog? I don't know it but I didn't want to double post. Did I forget the question mark? Ah, should have read like the beginning of this line.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a vintage Algerian briar Canadian that @NeverBend gave me.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## Davetopay

Grey Havens in my rusticated Pete Shamrock B25

I tend to work my way through one or two tins at a time rather than jump around a bunch.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Cornell & Diehl Exclusive* in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato* short billiard taper with band.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## Frankenstein

Full Virginia Flake in my Savinelli Leonardo da Vinci Bombarda (100/100)


----------



## cpmcdill

MM Country Gentleman tobacco in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JustTroItIn

Some PA out of a Savinelli Deluxe #127 .


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Brunello Flake in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand. Just finished smoking Blackwoods Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. Next is Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## cpmcdill

Country Doctor Match in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## Davetopay

Irish Oak in Savinelli 811KS Antique Shell


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *McClelland Full Balkan* in a 1970s *Castello Epoca* billiard saddle (#16 shape). Crickets chirping in rhythm to my tinnitus on a warm summer night.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank. Braves lead the Nats 2-1 in the 8th.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a bent brandy second


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## cpmcdill

Elizabethan Match in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## Branzig

Mine as well have a puff of CH in a big ol cob.

Lots of fantasy football to go over tonight! 5 drafts approaching quickly! Could be knocking back a couple brews and few bowls worth! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer 1980 black sandblasted full bent Ascorti Business Extension Saxaphone.


----------



## NeverBend

*Mixture #1004B* pre-pressed sample in a 1981 *Mastro de Paja* sandblast lovat.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a MM General cob


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Charles Fairmorn Lancer's Slices* in a 1986 *Capitello Ionico II* straight grain billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Kegen

Went back to some Lane 1-Q in the first pipe I ever got which was some Italian basket pipe. A lot less bite from this stuff than from when I started smoking. I was most likely smoking way too fast back then.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## cpmcdill

Been smoking throughout the day, but this is my first chance to get on the web, so... most recently finished: Half & Half in a MM General cob.

Up next, Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Next will be Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a Comoy's bent medium bulldog


----------



## NeverBend

*Mixture #1004B* (_pressed_) in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato* short billiard taper with band.


----------



## teedles915

Gatlinburliers Sugarlands Honey from @Tobias Lutz your were right this stuff is pretty dang good.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Escudo* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #7574* smoth canadian.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

teedles915 said:


> Gatlinburliers Sugarlands Honey from @Tobias Lutz your were right this stuff is pretty dang good.


Glad you enjoyed it, bro! IMO Gatlinburlier has some of the best kept secrets in aros that are for sale these days. :nod:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. A friend sent me some of the original, so it'll be interesting to compare once I hydrate what he sent.


----------



## JimInks

Sterling Royal London Dock in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## TanZ2005

Hello all, Tonight my smoke while I clean some more pipes is Orlik Golden Sliced. 100g Tin opened last month. Smoking a Signature imported Bruyere pipe with signed stem. Smoked this Tobacco through other pipes none have tasted like it does from this pipe.









James


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a large bent second


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## Flyinglow

First bowl was Louisiana Red in the briar earlier and now CAO black while watching the lightning storm.


----------



## Desertlifter

SWR in the DL special. My favorite codger blend by far.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## NeverBend

No pipe tonight. Way too humid and there's no way the tobacco will taste right.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## TanZ2005

Hello all, Tonight i am smoking my Last bowl of Grand Croupier Wildcard. This is just as it says a Wildcard. I think it is a nice smoke and great thing about it is it seems like almost a different tobacco with every bowl. Tonight had just enough to fill my Wire carved Dr. Grabow Starfire. Wish I would have seen I was almost out I would have ordered more. On my next order. 

Pipe: Dr. Grabow Starfire
Tobacco: Grand Croupier Wildcard
Drink: JW Black On the Rocks
Entertainment: Divergent (Movie)

This smoke nice in this pipe. Not heating pipe up or giving tongue bite. Price is good enough and taste good enough to from now on make sure I have this as my Backup between orders Thought I still had a Jar or I wouldn't have been out.... 

James


----------



## JimInks

Mid-1970s Flying Dutchman in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Comparing it to the Sutliff Match.


----------



## Bruck

F&K Lancer Slices in a Dr. G Grand Duke.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Sherlock Holmes in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Thanks to Neverbend, I am smoking Escudo/Dark Flake Unscented in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom. Just fed the kittens, so it's back to work, and old radio shows from my personal collection. I think I'll listen to _The Lone Ranger_ first.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W Plum Cake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Elizabethan Match in a large bent second. Next, some Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## Desertlifter

More SWR, this time in my Tsuge. In related news, Drew Estate has teamed up with Tsuge for both pipes and a few blends.

More info at: Drew Estate - Age verification

The first run of DE pipe blends was pretty meh overall - these look better. Time will tell - I will be picking these up when they show at my B&M.


----------



## TanZ2005

Very nice day today. Tonights smoke is Mac Baren The Cube Silver in my Meerschaum IMP Bought from a Nice BOTL some years ago. This is a Very nice Pipe and Love the Taste of the Tobacco and best yet my wife likes it as well and thinks it smells good..

Something that made me go hummm. Some time ago I was told they did away with the Cube and was happy to hear it was back. Same great taste, Looks and smells the same to me. However only thing that I would have to say is the BOX was one reason I liked it so well. LOL It was made out of wood before and now it is not even wood and isn't made half as good. I KNow I know I am not smoking the BOX lol but I liked the old way cause I could use them for things pipe related. holding stems, lighters, and things of sorts. Now the box looks cool but will more and likely break down to fast.







Enjoy all
James


----------



## Bruck

TanZ2005 said:


> Very nice day today. Tonights smoke is Mac Baren The Cube Silver in my Meerschaum IMP Bought from a Nice BOTL some years ago. This is a Very nice Pipe and Love the Taste of the Tobacco and best yet my wife likes it as well and thinks it smells good..
> 
> Something that made me go hummm. Some time ago I was told they did away with the Cube and was happy to hear it was back. Same great taste, Looks and smells the same to me. However only thing that I would have to say is the BOX was one reason I liked it so well. LOL It was made out of wood before and now it is not even wood and isn't made half as good. I KNow I know I am not smoking the BOX lol but I liked the old way cause I could use them for things pipe related. holding stems, lighters, and things of sorts. Now the box looks cool but will more and likely break down to fast.
> View attachment 50266
> 
> Enjoy all
> James


Nice looking pipe! I never post pix of mine bcs everybody knows what a Dr. Grabow or a Missouri Meerschaum looks like


----------



## Bruck

Currently trying out some pressed pseudo-cavendish I fabricated from cigar rolling scraps, in a MM Diplomat. Details on this little project are in post 69 of:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/334911-homemade-flake-2nd-batch-4.html
The flavor isn't too bad, slightly sweet, some cigar hints. I made this to blend with Latakia but I'm just seeing how it tastes by itself. Nice thing about using cigar rolling scraps - they pack a punch, even after having half the vitamin N boiled out of them


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman, then some Lone Wolf Tobacco's London Sweet Blend in the same pipe. Next, Sutliff Highlander in a Comoy's bent bulldog.


----------



## Flyinglow

Busting out the aromatics tonight, first was cherry pie followed a couple hours later with peach delite in a briar


----------



## NeverBend

2000 MacBaren Club Blend in a 1961 Barling's Make #7574 smooth canadian.


----------



## TanZ2005

Understand and don't always post pictures. The IMP was bought from a BOTL and maybe while looking over post they will see the pipe and see the coloring it has become. Second part of the Picture also show part of the Cube and it can be seen that it isn't made of wood for the people that haven't bought since the re-release. Now that I know the box isn't wood I will just buy it from now on Bulk. Save money and just toss the bag when I put it in Masons. 

Smoking Essenza Cipriota Savinelli English Aro will buy agian, in a Sherwood Rock Briar Savinelli 6011.

Enjoy
James


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a no name dublin.


----------



## beercritic

Departing from my usual Lat bombs, I'm smoking GL Pease Triple Play in a generic churchwarden. Pure tobacco satisfaction. MY, VA & Perique. Much better than Jackknife Plug. Had to order more.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Bull's Eye Flake* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino *canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in an Ehrlich rusticated Oom Paul


----------



## Flyinglow

Early bowl was CAO Black in the briar and now having a butterscotch rum, quite tasty.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight having some Samuel Gawith Westmorland mix lit up in a Vintage Dr. Grabow Westbrook.

Enjoy The Smoke all
James


----------



## JimInks

Was out to the nearby CVS pharmacies to see if they had anything worth anything. Captain Black and Admiral's Choice for the most part, but a couple places had some BR Bourbon Whiskey. Only one pipe, a Dr. Grabow. I thought about getting it because it was about $8.00, but decided to pass. Well, I did get some smoking in while I was out. Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Deciding on my next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a very quick smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## Davetopay

Little pre-dinner fun breaking in my brand new Sav 619EX Hercules panel with some Grey Havens. Hopefully this pipe will smoke as nice as the one I had stolen from me a number of years ago. That was a magic piece of briar.....


----------



## JustTroItIn

JimInks said:


> Was out to the nearby CVS pharmacies to see if they had anything worth anything. Captain Black and Admiral's Choice for the most part, but a couple places had some BR Bourbon Whiskey. Only one pipe, a Dr. Grabow. I thought about getting it because it was about $8.00, but decided to pass. Well, I did get some smoking in while I was out. Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Deciding on my next smoke.


You're a stronger man than me. For $8, I would have snagged the Grabow.

My smoke thus far for tonight was to finish my morning drive to work bowl of Larry's Blend in my Savinelli Deluxe #127 while driving home. I smoked a cigar after work (Gifted Argenese CL3...it was OK but not something I would buy) while reading some Terry Pratchett.

After eating some dinner I think I will enjoy one of my staples, Anniversary Kake, in my 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper gifted to me by @NeverBend.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight I am smoking a Arlington and packed with as you can see from the picture Some GL Pease JackKnife Plug. Wasn't goning to take a picture but after I cut off some I look at the Tobacco getting it ready for the pipe when I find something odd. It is a large wood looking something LOL. To big for for stem part I think I could be wrong. What I do know is what ever it is, it isn't something that belongs with the rest of the leaf in this Tobacco.






I wonder if there has been any others with something that looks and kind of feels like a twig in their JKP? Smoking very nice with that part left out... Part is just under the slice

Happy Smoking
James

edited area.
Looking at it little better it seems like a piece of flavored wood chip.. Taste good anyway. Very strange find if you ask me.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## Flyinglow

Frog Morton in the briar, in a few it will be a nice cavendish


----------



## NeverBend

Just finished:
Mixture #1001A in a 1986 Radice Rind liverpool.

Now smoking:
Mixture 1010A in a 1961 Barling's Make #5179 smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Cornell & Diehl Exclusive* in a 1963 *Barling #6106* sandblast billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

I decided on a cigar tonight: Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto.


----------



## cpmcdill

Elizabethan Match in a large bent second


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Davetopay

A little PA in a cob on the ride home.


----------



## beercritic

Balkan Sasieni in a tiny generic meer. Actually taking a wee bit of color at the rim. Bigger meer on order.


----------



## NeverBend

beercritic said:


> Balkan Sasieni in a tiny generic meer. Actually taking a wee bit of color at the rim. Bigger meer on order.


Very cool as they color. Enjoy it Joe.

*Mixture #1004D* in a *1981 Mastro de Paja 1C *sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Bruck

Didn't smoke any pipe tobacco, but yesterday I smoked a ton of Bzantium (store blend from a Charlottesville, VA B&M)!

I was playing a medieval peasant in an independent film that a friend of mine is making, and they had me smoking a pipe in the beginning of the tavern scene. The creative director wanted a nice plume of smoke, and by about the 10th take, I was just about turning green!


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Didn't smoke any pipe tobacco, but yesterday I smoked a ton of Bzantium (store blend from a Charlottesville, VA B&M)!
> 
> I was playing a medieval peasant in an independent film that a friend of mine is making, and they had me smoking a pipe in the beginning of the tavern scene. The creative director wanted a nice plume of smoke, and by about the 10th take, I was just about turning green!


LOL! How medieval was this supposed to be? The first European smoker is traditionally believed to have been one of Columbus' crew members. By the time peasants were smoking tobacco it was well into the 16th century. However, I will change history to see you puffing away in a film and turning green!

Sounds like a great experience other than the hue you turned.

Mixture #1010 in a 1961 Barling's Make #7574 smooth canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Country Doctor Match in a Comoy's bent bulldog


----------



## beercritic

NeverBend said:


> Very cool as they color. Enjoy it Joe.
> 
> *Mixture #1004D* in a *1981 Mastro de Paja 1C *sandblast lovat.


Yes, they color great. I had one 30 years ago, getting really nice. Set it down while camping at a festival & it walked away.


----------



## Branzig

Briar Fox in a Capitello


----------



## NeverBend

Branzig said:


> Briar Fox in a Capitello


Good to see you Brandon.

*Mixture #1004E* in a 1986 *Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107* (light rusticated) billiard taper.


----------



## NeverBend

About to load 
*Mixture #1004E* in a 1981 *Mastro de Paja 1C* sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top. Time for dinner!


----------



## NeverBend

*Mixture #1011* in a 1961 *Barling #5179* smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## Bruck

Mix of Latakia and some cigar-scrap Cavendish topped with cherry, almond, vanilla, and whiskey, in a MM Diplomat


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> LOL! How medieval was this supposed to be? The first European smoker is traditionally believed to have been one of Columbus' crew members. By the time peasants were smoking tobacco it was well into the 16th century. However, I will change history to see you puffing away in a film and turning green!
> 
> Sounds like a great experience other than the hue you turned.
> 
> Mixture #1010 in a 1961 Barling's Make #7574 smooth canadian.


It was in a fantasy setting, kind of like LOTR, so there was room for a lot of historical license. I'm looking fwd to the movie coming out too, but they'll be several months in post processing after they get done shooting this week.


----------



## NeverBend

Fantasy setting with pipes and @Bruck in the movie? I'm in! When you know, please tell us the Title and how we can see it.

Even if you don't get credit for being an extra, will you credited for being the Smoking Advisor?


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> Fantasy setting with pipes and @Bruck in the movie? I'm in! When you know, please tell us the Title and how we can see it.
> 
> Even if you don't get credit for being an extra, will you credited for being the Smoking Advisor?


The title is The Rangers & their website is therangersfilm dot com. I don't actually know much about the film other than it's a sort of medieval / lord of the rings-type fantasy story. Hopefully I don't end up on the cutting room floor!


----------



## Bruck

double post


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Burley #1 in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Burley Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture 1004B in a 1986 Radice Rind S liverpool.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> The title is The Rangers & their website is therangersfilm dot com. I don't actually know much about the film other than it's a sort of medieval / lord of the rings-type fantasy story. Hopefully I don't end up on the cutting room floor!


I found their Twitter listing. Article on the logistics of feeding a big crew. Bruck, you said NOTHING about free eats! I wrote them an email on the necessity of a Smoking Department, Bruck as supervisor, and how any smoker will tell you that we (smokers) travel in (at least) pairs. You may yet be my boss!


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Briggs Pipe Mixture in my Medico Gold Crest Pipe. For as old this Pipe Tobacco is, It is smoking very nice and cool. If I smoke little to fast it does seem to give a little bit of a Bite.

James


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Cornell & Diehl Exclusive in a 1983 Ser Jacopo L1 panel.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Davetopay

Last night I had some Pete Irish Flake in my Sav Linea 76 #04 ....quite possibly one of the best flake smoking pipes I have ever known....


----------



## NeverBend

C&D Exclusive in a 1982 Il Ceppo short canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Union Leader Match in a BBB Superfine lovat


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> I found their Twitter listing. Article on the logistics of feeding a big crew. Bruck, you said NOTHING about free eats! I wrote them an email on the necessity of a Smoking Department, Bruck as supervisor, and how any smoker will tell you that we (smokers) travel in (at least) pairs. You may yet be my boss!


Yes, they did feed us, pretty well in fact considering the remote location. The smoking part was strictly extrascriptular - the creative director saw me and a technical dude smoking pipes and gave me the other guy's pipe for the scene. Guess he didn't like my MM Country Gentleman  He also thought I could fill the room with pipe smoke, but I couldn't keep up with the air exchanger.


----------



## tmoran

Unusual combo for me tonight. 1792 Flake (thanks to the Emperor) in Jima Pipe. I don't smoke this pipe often, because I am lazy and it is too much of a hassle to take it apart to clean the coil/filter thing. Interesting and effective concept, though.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## Thirston

A small quick bowl of CD Opening Night in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's #333 in a three quarter bend big bowl grain relief 1970s Savinelli Autograph 5.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking a Kaywoodie filled with Royal Tudor by Astley. A nice Latakia mixture.

James


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a 1961 Barling's Make #5179 smooth billiard taper.


----------



## Davetopay

Pete's Irish Oak in a 1930's(?) Navajo branded billiard.......with a glass of Caol Isla.....


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Yes, they did feed us, pretty well in fact considering the remote location. The smoking part was strictly extrascriptular - the creative director saw me and a technical dude smoking pipes and gave me the other guy's pipe for the scene. Guess he didn't like my MM Country Gentleman  He also thought I could fill the room with pipe smoke, but I couldn't keep up with the air exchanger.


Smoking fast reminds me of a story that a friend of mine, Wayne C., told me. In addition to the story, Wayne had the best printed handwriting I ever saw and he wrote in many fonts. Yes, he was an architect. Wayne and his father were both pipe smokers. The father liked large bowls and often smoked fast to keep his pipe lit.

Wayne and his father were fishing in a small boat, before dawn, when they heard a noise, at first faint but it became more distinct and it was clearly near the boat. It was a gentle crackling, distinct but not loud and soon there was a glow that seemed to lie a few yards off the side but it came nearer as it became brighter and it was pulsing, in synch with the unknown sound. Wayne C. tensed but his father said that though he could hear the noise, he couldn't see the glow so he leaned in the direction that his son said the light was coming from just in time to see the glow dive towards the water and pop with a loud sizzle. And then there was silence.

In light of dawn they saw that half the father's pipe had burned away and that the tobacco chamber was empty.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a MM General


----------



## TanZ2005

That was an Awesome Story lol. Thought it had to be the Pipe or the Boat from some hot amber glad it was only the pipe and no one was hurt.

Tonight smoking some Two Friends Celtic Mist in a Bent Dr. Grabow. Very close to my Omega's just Very old witha stinger not a screw in. Nice tobacco little HOT on the burn. 

James


----------



## Desertlifter

SWR (speaking of codger blends) in my Tsuge.


----------



## Flyinglow

Chocolate Diva in a briar


----------



## NeverBend

Newminster 400 Superior Navy Flake in an April 5th, 1983 Ser Jacopo L1 panel saddle.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking a Small LHS Filter King Pipe filled with Crown Achievement by Lane LTD.

James.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Started off the evening with MM American Patriot in a a no name Apple with a flat bottom. Then had a bowl of MM Missouri Pride in a no name Dublin with a flat bottom. Now smoking a bowl of PA in an Amphora Xtra 815.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn. Next is SPC Plum Pudding in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing a very short smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight Smoking Block Meerschaum Carved Buffalo head Loaded with some Mac Baren The cube Silver. In this pipe it stays cool and enjoy the retro of almost every puff..

James


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Heine's Blend in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Troost Aromatic Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Never tried the original so I don't know how close it is. If anybody has a sample to trade, please let me know.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> Smoking fast reminds me of a story that a friend of mine, Wayne C., told me. In addition to the story, Wayne had the best printed handwriting I ever saw and he wrote in many fonts. Yes, he was an architect. Wayne and his father were both pipe smokers. The father liked large bowls and often smoked fast to keep his pipe lit.
> 
> Wayne and his father were fishing in a small boat, before dawn, when they heard a noise, at first faint but it became more distinct and it was clearly near the boat. It was a gentle crackling, distinct but not loud and soon there was a glow that seemed to lie a few yards off the side but it came nearer as it became brighter and it was pulsing, in synch with the unknown sound. Wayne C. tensed but his father said that though he could hear the noise, he couldn't see the glow so he leaned in the direction that his son said the light was coming from just in time to see the glow dive towards the water and pop with a loud sizzle. And then there was silence.
> 
> In light of dawn they saw that half the father's pipe had burned away and that the tobacco chamber was empty.


LOL, that's pretty good! I have a tendency to smoke too fast but not quite to that extent!


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning some Lancers Flake in a MM Diplomat. Very good flavor, love the latakia/flake!
A friend had recommended Bengal Slices, which appear to have been discontinued, but I read that the Lancer Slices were the closest approximation.
Had some Dunhill 965 earlier in the afternoon, very good as well.


----------



## cpmcdill

Peter Stokkebye Turkish in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pipe. Next up, Early Morning Pipe Match.


----------



## JimInks

Molto Dulce in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's #333 in a three quarter bend big bowl grain relief 1970s Savinelli Autograph 5. This finishes my stash.


----------



## cpmcdill

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot. I'm willing to give the BR another chance. My previous encounter with it wasn't entirely positive, but hope springs eternal.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking my Dr. Grabow Free hand 04 filled with The Cube Silver while I am fixing my Wifes Losi LST2. While we were out bashing around our trucks she thought she would try a shortcut and hit a Tree Root tossing her Truck into the tree breaking her Shock tower and Front left A arms and don't know how but put a big Rip in the tire. Waiting for the CA to dry to put the tire back on. Just glad we had the parts on hand. I am almost sure my Revo would have made the shortcut without a problem. Both trucks are tough. I will tell you what. I think if I didn't smoke Pipes or cigars I wouldn't really like fixing my RC's lol The Revo, TMaxx and Summit trucks i could take them alll the way down to the frame and put the back together again without any Manual. 

James


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Bruck

Having a bowl of my current favorite tobacco - C&D Pirate Kake. For those of you unfamiliar with this little masterpiece, it's a semi-strong English kake with a good dose of Latakia. Pipe is a MM Diplomat.


----------



## NeverBend

Finished several bowls today:

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a 1961 Barling's Make #5719 smooth billiard saddle bit.
Mixture #1003D in a 1986 Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107 rusticated billiard taper.
Mixture #1004D in an April 5th, 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato smooth stout billiard taper.
Mixture #1011A in a 1985 James Upshall P billiard taper.

Need more billiards.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Billy Budd in a Canterbury straight billiard. Next up, Sutliff Burley Delight. 

I'll be very busy for the next couple weeks, so I may not be online much after today, just in case anyone wonders at my abrupt absence.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hogarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a 1982 Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino canadian.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> C&D Billy Budd in a Canterbury straight billiard. Next up, Sutliff Burley Delight.
> 
> I'll be very busy for the next couple weeks, so I may not be online much after today, just in case anyone wonders at my abrupt absence.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the heads up, hope that busy is a good thing and take time to enjoy the waning days of summer.

Pete


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## Branzig

A quick Savi filled with Sammy Gs FVF.

Plan on a couple bowls and maybe a cigar tonight. One of my big fantasy football drafts is tomorrow. #3 with one more to go. The prep never end :lol:


----------



## JustTroItIn

McClelland No. 2020 Matured Cake mixed with PA in an ugly no name apple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Having a short smoke: Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Stogie in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Presbyterian in a 1981 Mastro de Paja 1C sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. Running low on this tin now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## JustTroItIn

SPC Mississippi River in an Amphora Xtra 815 Rusticated Poker.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Bruck

NeverBend said:


> LOL! How medieval was this supposed to be? The first European smoker is traditionally believed to have been one of Columbus' crew members. By the time peasants were smoking tobacco it was well into the 16th century. However, I will change history to see you puffing away in a film and turning green!
> 
> Sounds like a great experience other than the hue you turned.
> 
> Mixture #1010 in a 1961 Barling's Make #7574 smooth canadian.


Here's a link to an article about the movie I was in:

On location with "The Rangers," a fantasy film being made in Virginia - Star Exponent: Local News


----------



## Bruck

Right now, smoking some cigar scrap flake the I made a couple months ago, in a MM Country Gentleman. It's okay, but in terms of making a good flake, I'm still on the learning curve


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking SG Best Brown Flake in an early ‘70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem. This finishes my stash, dagummit!


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. This finishes my stash.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: McCranie's Murdock's Pipe in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a 1961 Barling's Make #5719 smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a fine bowl of Sam Gawith Brown Rope #4 in a MM Diplomat. I can feel the hair growing on my chest


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## NeverBend

1987 Elephant & Castle The Deerstalker in an April 5th, 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato stout billiard taper with a gold-silver-gold band.

Happy holiday to all and if you'll be travelling, safe home.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in an early ‘70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## danmdevries

Davidoff Flake Medallion. Very nice. I prefer to walk on the mild side and this is deliciously smooth and mild, no bite (in a cob) but it is a bit wet. Dont think ill be putting it in a briar till it dries out a bit


----------



## VaStogie

Didn't get around to posting this last night but...Sutliff Private Stock Blend No. 5 in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Compton's Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Burley #1 in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## Scott W.

Penzance in my Ehrlich Lovat. Topped with a few bits of FVF for shits and giggles.


----------



## Davetopay

Had some Solani VA flake with Perique last night in my WDC Navajo.


----------



## JimInks

P&W Nut Brown Burley in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Motzek #8 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sterling Royal London Dock in a 1978 smooth golden brown Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 full bend egg. This finishes the trade sample.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking my Dr. Grabow Viking pipe with some Lane LTD Cherry Tobacco. Nice draw, Nice taste and last bowl of the Tobacco.


----------



## McFortner

I'm having Balkan Supreme in my MM General right now.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilderness in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## VaStogie

Sutliff Private Stock R-Blend in a Grabow Savoy. It was actually this morning, er yesterday morning at this point, but I had to go to work before I could post. First time smoking this blend and I enjoyed it. Great way to start off before a day at work.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: G&H Balkan Mixture in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## NeverBend

VaStogie said:


> Sutliff Private Stock R-Blend in a Grabow Savoy. It was actually this morning, er yesterday morning at this point, but I had to go to work before I could post. First time smoking this blend and I enjoyed it. Great way to start off before a day at work.


You look good and relaxed.

2014 C&D Exclusive in a 1982 Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

I just finished smoking Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn. Now smoking Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## VaStogie

NeverBend said:


> You look good and relaxed.
> 
> 2014 C&D Exclusive in a 1982 Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino canadian.


I was indeed : )


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Gaslight in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice bowl of a custom concoction by @Tobias_lutz. And it is darn tasty! Burning pretty well too.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Smokers Pride Rum by Lane LTD. in a Dr. Grabow Emperor. Not to bad. For the Price of the Tobacco I won't buy again there is to many better tobaccos out there that are far better, Even if it was a pound of Tobacco from now on I will just get some OTC pouch tobacco and wait for the order to come in lol. Had this for some time now just don't smoke all that often. 

James


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Brunello Flake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Next is Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Bruck said:


> Having a nice bowl of a custom concoction by @Tobias_lutz. And it is darn tasty! Burning pretty well too.


Glad to see you two are swapping samples. Can't wait to see what y'all come up with!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## freestoke

I find myself smoking LGF, found in the back of a drawer and not even registered in the cellar! :shock: There has been a rather narrow range of tobaccos this summer, with a steady diet of PA, SWR, and Golf Mixes involving them, primarily burning through the 1Q, a little Happy Bogie (which does NOT play well with 1Q, BTW :nono, and various odds and ends mixed with PA or SWR and some 5B ignition powder. I have also fallen into smoking hardly anything but cobs -- in the car, on the course, BBQing, paddling around in the paddleboat, or whatever. I've selected the FourDot pot to shake up the action, because it has been sitting in a pipe rest on the coffee table for months, and loaded it with a musketball of LGF. I must say, I had almost forgotten what highclass smoking was all about, and it has been a year or more since I smoked any perique! Absence made the heart grow fonder, apparently. p: This is just dandy with some after dinner cafe. p Haven't had a smoke like this in quite a while!


----------



## Bruck

JustTroItIn said:


> Glad to see you two are swapping samples. Can't wait to see what y'all come up with!


Well Tobias is definitely the expert in concocting pipe tobacco. Most of my forays into that realm are my attempts to constructively use up the scraps from rolling stogies.


----------



## Bruck

Burnin thru my 2nd bowl of C&D Byzantium in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: P&W #515 in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## Desertlifter

That Scottish Blend is tasty stuff.

For my part, PS Proper English in my Sav LBSS Bulldog. Latakia was calling me this morning, and I answered.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## VaStogie

Dunhill Nightcap in a Dunhill Red Bark. This was my first time smoking Nightcap and it was very tasty and probably one of my new favorites! It did smoke a little wetter than I expected so I think I'll let it sit out for a bit before the next smoke.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a 1961 Barling's Make #5719 smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## MarkC

Red Cake and 1-Q in a Ser Jacopo rusticated straight dublin. The 1-Q is involuntary; this is one ghosted pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS. Next is VIP Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented in a 1982 Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Bald Headed Teacher in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Freshly opened tin of Skiff Mixture in a Stanwell Vario


----------



## madbricky

A foray into the totally new. Been smoking my own blends for so long I can only speak for a dozen or so commercial. 
A bit of Dunhill Nightcap in a cob now designated Latakia. Very good! 
And some Aro in a another dedicated cob, Tobacco Galleria Nightcap(Altadis) An American blend & Cav. that tastes quite pleasant. 
Thanks for hooking me up Mr @Drez_


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Compton's Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

A moment or two away from smoking Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Bruck

madbricky said:


> A foray into the totally new. Been smoking my own blends for so long I can only speak for a dozen or so commercial.
> A bit of Dunhill Nightcap in a cob now designated Latakia. Very good!
> And some Aro in a another dedicated cob, Tobacco Galleria Nightcap(Altadis) An American blend & Cav. that tastes quite pleasant.
> Thanks for hooking me up Mr @Drez_


Craig - I thought you were a non-fan of Latakia. Personally I can't get enough of the stuff!

Right now I'm burning thru a bowl of Sam Gawith Brown Rope #4 in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a 1961 Barling #7574 smooth canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Peter Stokkebye Turkish no. 84 in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot. 

Returned from my hiatus of a couple weeks only to find Puff has been down. Glad it's finally back. Smoked a lot of different tobaccos while I was gone, but that PS Turkish has been a daily staple. Great stuff. Thinking of getting a few pounds to cellar.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 mGawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented in a 1984 Ser Jacopo L1 panel.


----------



## MarkC

Well, then I'm forced to pull out the Ser Jacopo S1 Maxima Rhodesian with my Astley's No. 55!


----------



## madbricky

Bruck said:


> Craig - I thought you were a non-fan of Latakia. Personally I can't get enough of the stuff!
> 
> Right now I'm burning thru a bowl of Sam Gawith Brown Rope #4 in a MM Diplomat.


I have maybe 2 bowls of Nightcap left now! The combo of Perique and Latakia really does it at that strength! I'm hooked! This morning my new AM flavor-ite is PS 301 Natural Dutch Cavendish. The cut is a perfect burn and flavor is very full and overall a substantial smoke with morning coffee. I really want to try as many Latakia blends as possible now.


----------



## NeverBend

MarkC said:


> Well, then I'm forced to pull out the Ser Jacopo S1 Maxima Rhodesian with my Astley's No. 55!


A little extra pressure...

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in an April 5th, 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato stout billiard with a silver/gold/silver band.


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning my second bowl of C&D Pirate Kake in a new MM Diplomat and listening to the Motor City Mutants


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented in a 1985 Tilshead natural smooth billiard taper (straight grain).


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Hearth & Home WhiteKnight in a Meerschaum full bent carved Very nice tobacco

James


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Trafalgar in a MM General


----------



## pipinho

Had some old gowrie In an old england canadian


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Stogie in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Blackwoods Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. I've enough for a couple more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Balkan Mixture in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Boswell’s Premium Burley in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

B&B Scott’s Companion in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Bald Headed Teacher in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my Honor Guard from @madbricky in a cob w/ Forever stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Barking Dog match in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Listing a couple of minutes early: Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 C&D Exclusive in a 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato billiard taper banded.


----------



## OnePyroTec

A little bitty Old Dominion cob loaded up with a blend I tossed together.


----------



## OnePyroTec

JimInks said:


> G&H Balkan Mixture in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


Deniz Ural sells nothing but the finest meers IMHO. I have two, one Baki and one Cevher. Unless it is next to free, I'd never buy another meer from anyone except Deniz.


----------



## JimInks

OnePyroTec said:


> Deniz Ural sells nothing but the finest meers IMHO. I have two, one Baki and one Cevher. Unless it is next to free, I'd never buy another meer from anyone except Deniz.


They are great, but the old CAO meers were wonderful, too. They knew how to make a meer.


----------



## Bruck

Just smoked a bowl of Engine 99, which I believe is from C&D, and am currently smoking a custom blend called "Whisky Hall" concocted by our own @Tobias_lutz.


----------



## danmdevries

Attempting to smoke a cob of G,H&Co black Irish X. First time with any baccy that required me to cut it. As noted by my "sponsor" in the noob pipe trade, I used a cigar cutter to chop three or four 1/8" coins from the rope. They seemed awfully wet, but its smoking well, so im assuming it was just the oils. 

Can't say its going to make regular rotation for me, kinda tastes like charred hamburger is mixed in there. 

But holy carp this is potent. I barely got it lit before my legs went numb. Reclined my chair, and gonna hold on for the ride. He warned me, but I honestly did not think a pipe baccy could be this strong. Its just a small pinch of tobacco. I'm not getting up for a while. 

Now if only the flavor was better... I think it may be truly too wet. Ill revisit this one later in the year when things dry up and I can set the baccy out for a bit to dry it.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W Rum Cake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. This finishes the trade sample.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Earlier tonight I had a nice large bowl of And So To Bed in a 1/4 bent Author I made.


----------



## Nachman

danmdevries said:


> Attempting to smoke a cob of G,H&Co black Irish X. First time with any baccy that required me to cut it. As noted by my "sponsor" in the noob pipe trade, I used a cigar cutter to chop three or four 1/8" coins from the rope. They seemed awfully wet, but its smoking well, so im assuming it was just the oils.
> 
> Can't say its going to make regular rotation for me, kinda tastes like charred hamburger is mixed in there.
> 
> But holy carp this is potent. I barely got it lit before my legs went numb. Reclined my chair, and gonna hold on for the ride. He warned me, but I honestly did not think a pipe baccy could be this strong. Its just a small pinch of tobacco. I'm not getting up for a while.
> 
> Now if only the flavor was better... I think it may be truly too wet. Ill revisit this one later in the year when things dry up and I can set the baccy out for a bit to dry it.


Try the brown ropes. They don't have the burnt tyre flavor the black ones do.


----------



## Flyinglow

Afternoon football break smoke with some Peterson University in the briar


----------



## JimInks

Taste testing this for a fellow smoker: Warren’s No Clue Blend in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Half way through this one.


----------



## cpmcdill

Peter Stokkebye Turkish in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Third entrant in the perique line is Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. This will get me to dinner time and then latakia will muscle in for a smoke.


----------



## JimInks

SPC Plum Pudding in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Flyinglow

Peterson Irish lake in a large MM cobb I picked up to try flake. Woohoo up to 2 pipes....and 40+ tobaccos, guess I need to work on that.


----------



## JimInks

Bald Headed Teacher in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Old Joe Krantz in a large full bent no-name pipe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting out with SG Kendal Cream Flake in my old large Freehand (no name).p Several weeks ago I went to refill my baggie with this tobacco and found 1/4 of an 8 ounce jar dating October 2010. I checked all of my other jarred up tobaccos and to my surprise there were no more Kendal Cream Flake; I was shocked.:scared: I am not used to running out of my bulk pack tobaccos and I immediately checked all of my jars to see exactly what I have. I can accept running low on my tins but not my bulk, so I immediately ordered some more of the Kendal Flake. I don't smoke the Kendal Flake often but two pounds of this tobacco was all smoked away; dang-it!:nod: This tobacco was especially delicious this evening and I topped it off with a large mug of ice cold "Guinness Draught" brew and this evening is starting out great!:drinking:


----------



## MarkC

Hamborger Veermaster in my Wiley pot, which is finally starting to taste "broken in".


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Bruck

I threw together a mix of:
Some topped and toasted VA made by @Tobias_lutz
Some Cavendish I made from cigar rolling scraps
Latakia
I call it "Highball" (hope that name's not already in use)
Very smooth and tasty, mild-to-medium strength. 
Hardware is a MM Diplomat.


----------



## NeverBend

WT No Clue in a 1985 Ser Jacopo Renaissance #316 sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Gatlin-Burlier Smokers Smoke-Ease in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've been reading through this thread, back from 2013. Makes me realize how much I miss this place...

Perhaps with the cooler weather I'll start foregoing the evening cigar and get back to my meer, the Royal Yacht, and my beloved 1792 Flake. We shall see...


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Flyinglow

Peach delite in a briar


----------



## Flyinglow

Petersons Sunset in the cobb


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Gaslight in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Next is Escudo in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## danmdevries

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a cob.... Foul. Awful stuff. 

Further confirmation of my complete inability to tolerate even the slightest bit of Latakia tobacco. I truly do not understand the appeal. The flavor is what I would assume brown water in a cigarette ashtray tastes like. The aroma is equally foul. 

Props to El wedo del milagro for the attempt to introduce me to a Latakia blend that I might tolerate, but in the end, it's just absolutely dreadful stuff. I suppose if you're a cigarette smoker it wouldn't be so bad, pretty similar aromas and flavors. I've tried at least a dozen Latakia blends and have found not a single one to be even remotely tolerable. Can't convey in words the feelings I have toward that style, it's probably the worst flavor I've willingly had on my tongue, ever so slightly above insects in my teeth while riding my motorcycle.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture $1004HH in a 1977 Mastro de Paja 3B smooth billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank. Next is Escudo in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## Flyinglow

New store blend of Fall Apple in the briar first


----------



## Flyinglow

Pumpkin Pie was the second choice of the night after mixing 80#'s of sausage for Octoberfest party Saturday


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Now smoking Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter. Got some Match blends today, including a few Middleton's to smoke, compare with the originals, and review.


----------



## JimInks

Blackwoods Flake in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe. This finishes the baggie.


----------



## Bruck

Sutliff Medium English in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Escudo in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced in a 1982 Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Derek Jeter singled in the winning run in the bottom of the 9th to win the game in his last at bat at Yankee Stadium. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Derek Jeter singled in the winning run in the bottom of the 9th to win the game in his last at bat at Yankee Stadium. Absolutely incredible!


Man made his reputation with hits and nothing could be more fitting!

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a 1984 Ser Jacopo L1 smooth panel.


----------



## NeverBend

Patchface in a 1987 Capitello Corinzio II rusticated billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Mixture Aromatic in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth in a 1961 Barling #5719 smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author. Pirates beat the Reds 3-1. Vin and the Dodgers are on the XM.


----------



## NeverBend

NeverBend said:


> 2014 Gawith Hoggarth in a 1961 Barling #5719 smooth billiard saddle.


2014 Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato stout billiard taper with a gold band.

My last was the same tobacco but I neglected to write it but fortunately I did remember to fill the bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1010B in a 1991 Ser Jacopo Gemma Fiammata billiard taper with gold band.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a 1985 James Upshall P billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## cpmcdill

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Smoked a bird in the PBC and some unknown tobacco from 2004 in a Huck Finn MM cob. Second time smoking this unknown tobacco, burns hot without a lot of flavor. As much as I hate to do it, I think the last 1/2 oz is getting tossed.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Newminster 400 Superior Navy Flake in a 1961 Barling's Make #7574 smooth canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff English Oriental in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## Bruck

Mac Baren Virginia Flake in a little mini meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank. Working and listening to the baseball talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard


----------



## OnePyroTec

Finished up the last of my Semois in a Baki basket weave calabash meer.


----------



## NeverBend

OnePyroTec said:


> Finished up the last of my Semois in a Baki basket weave calabash meer.


Gorgeous pipe! How did you and it handle the Semois?

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Bull's Eye Flake in a 1991 Ser Jacopo Gemma Fiammata billard taper with a gold band.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BybmqNW5W9ebbnE0NklzcUNiWW5MV29WbFEtcEtMcHdWVThv/view?usp=sharing


----------



## OnePyroTec

Pictures don't do the carving justice Pete! I'm not a huge fan of the Semois, I have tried it several times but just can't get into it.
It did smoke great in the pipe with only one light and puffing extra slow because it burns hotter & faster then most other tobaccos.


----------



## JimInks

Sugar Barrel Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Fayyum Kake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Just need the latakia this evening!


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Sugar Barrel in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel.


----------



## LandonColby

Some ennerdale in a MM Legend. Then I think some Reiner Long Golden Flake in the old 16 inch clay to carry me over into tomorrow.


----------



## NeverBend

Today I received a tin of *JF Germain Plum Cake Mixture* and I've smoked several bowls in the following pipes (with some comments):

Descriptions of this tobacco made me wary that it had more top sauce or aromatics that it had many years ago (when I first smoked it) but there's just a hint of top sauce. It's a fine cut (almost a shag) and a very good rendition of the same tobacco from years ago. I'd like to find this in bulk but it's not readily available even in tin. I'll buy more regardless.

1984 *Ser Jacopo* L1 smooth panel taper. Sweet and consistent, relatively slow burn and cool despite the cut. Lovely.
1961 *Barling's Make* #7574 smooth canadian. Virtual repeat of the above bowl. Very loose pack yet burned even slower and still cool.
2014 *Tinsky* sandblast poker taper. 3rd smoke in this pipe. Without much cake buildup I anticipated that it would be sweeter than my other sandblasts and it was. This pipe came into it's own on this bowl. Bright sweetness with a lot of fruit. 
1985 *Ser Jacopo* Renaissance #316 sandblast lovat. Slow burn and cool but most of the sweet note was 'absorbed' that I find somewhat normal for sandblasts.

Now smoking it in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo *Gemma Rubino canadian.
One of my sweetest and most consistent pipes. Packed a bit tighter and I've had to re-light twice but there's a lot of nuance and depth (cake like) along with the sweetness.

This is a beautiful fine cut tobacco reminiscent of the mixtures that were made 30 or more years ago. Real mature Virginia with a fruit/fig sweetness along with the resonant undertones. My preference is for ribbon cut Mature Virginia mixtures and this is a very good one. Let me buy more and then go get some yourself.


----------



## T.E.Fox

MacLellands SJW in the chinese-ebay-special-wooden-pipe. Now for a wee dram of single malt.


----------



## The Nothing

Last night I had a quick lil pipe of SPC Mississippi River


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Askwith Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking some "Holiday Blend" that our friend @Tobias_lutz concocted. Don't tell him, but I tailored it a bit with some burley and latakia


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## LandonColby

Christmas Cheer 2014 in a partially rusticated Nording freehand, unstained.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair. Next is Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## beercritic

Sunjammer in a cob, to be followed by Ten Russians in a meer.


----------



## Bruck

Picked up a couple of cool old pipes on the bay of e, both unused (until today):










This is a Dr. Grabow Meerschaum-lined. Just ran a bowl of Lancer Flakes through it.

And this is a Kaywoodie Marmont, Brylon I believe:


----------



## JimInks

Ogden’s Walnut in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## Nachman

JimInks said:


> Ogden's Walnut in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


Where do you buy Walnut in the states?


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Esoterica Scarborough in a 1985 James Upshall P billiard taper.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

GQ Askwith Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> Where do you buy Walnut in the states?


You can't. It's not sold in the US. I got a few bowls worth from a friend in a trade.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Orioles lead the Tigers 3-2 in the 6th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GQ Askwith Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Dinner's going to be late, so I should finish this in time.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Classic Balkan in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Flyinglow

Ace in the hole in a briar


----------



## Flyinglow

Peterson's Irish flake in a cobb now.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Best Brown Flake in a briar as the weather turns chilly


----------



## Bruck

Enjoying a cool evening with some homemade flake (VA, Latakia, Burley, and homemade Cavendishish) in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Cerberus in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## MarkC

I'm smoking a bowl of Red Cake in my new-to-me Ser Jacopo L3 straight billiard. Yeah, I know I said I didn't like smooth pipes, but this one's a crossgrain-it makes all the difference!


----------



## TanZ2005

MarkC said:


> I'm smoking a bowl of Red Cake in my new-to-me Ser Jacopo L3 straight billiard. Yeah, I know I said I didn't like smooth pipes, but this one's a crossgrain-it makes all the difference!


Would love to see a Picture of this Smooth pipe that has your change in Pipe types.... :biglaugh:


----------



## MarkC

Well, here's a link to the eBay auction page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111470057068

It's really not my first; I bought a smooth Cavicchi earlier this year. And yes, it was a crossgrain!  It had the birdseye on the front and back of the bowl rather than the sides, though.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of John Rolfe Match in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Giants lead the Nats 3-0 in the 7th.


----------



## JimInks

John Rolfe in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Middleton Cherry in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Middleton Cherry Match in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. Dodgers lead the Cards 6-4 in the 7th.


----------



## cpmcdill

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## Flyinglow

Louisiana red in the briar


----------



## Flyinglow

Sunset evening in the briar


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Briggs Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend tall Rhodesian with a bamboo-style carving on the shank. Cards beat the Dodgers 10-9, and the Royals lead the Angels 1-0 in the 5th.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting off with a bowl of Stonehaven in my large Rossi Poker.p This has been a very busy day for me and I did not have time for my afternoon cigar.:frown: My Stonehaven has a vintage of October 2010 and is my first tobacco experience for the day; dang-it, it is absolutely delicious! It was not long ago that I had stated that the price of this tobacco appears to be $100 a pound and that I might not replace it. I do have this tobacco jarred up and I do not want to have to make that choice.:scared: I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I am feeling fine.:martini:


----------



## Nachman

JimInks said:


> John Rolfe in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


Wow! You are reaching way back on that one. John Rolfe is an aeromatic that I smoked in the early sixties. I have tried a couple of "match" blends, like Lane's, since then, and none came close. I think that is because John Rolfe used peach brandy and all the matches I tried used peach flavouring. In the original I could taste the tobacco, yet it smelled like peach. In the others, all I could taste was casing. Hopefully the one you are trying is different.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> Wow! You are reaching way back on that one. John Rolfe is an aeromatic that I smoked in the early sixties. I have tried a couple of "match" blends, like Lane's, since then, and none came close. I think that is because John Rolfe used peach brandy and all the matches I tried used peach flavouring. In the original I could taste the tobacco, yet it smelled like peach. In the others, all I could taste was casing. Hopefully the one you are trying is different.


The original is a little bitey whereas the Match is smooth. I think you are right about the flavor, but I've only smoked one bowl of each so far, so I need to smoke them a little more before I figure it all out. The Match is less flavor intensive, though. That was obvious at the first.


----------



## Flyinglow

Had a neighbor out for a walk came back later with some SE Louisiana black that I tried in the briar. Wow never seen it before and it was a heavy good smoke. He said it was from his grandfathers collection and been sitting for years. He rarely smokes but thought he might try it as now he knows someone else that does it. Going over there next week to so all his collection that is just sitting there. His grandfather passed away many years ago and everything was just put in a box and sits in the bottom of the closet.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: GQ Balkan Full in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## Flyinglow

C'est la vie in the briar


----------



## Flyinglow

Frog mortons in a cobb...and time to go into the stadium for the game.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## Bruck

502 Medium English in a Kaywoodie brylon pipe.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a basket pipe, I don't know what I'd do if I could afford to smoke this stuff all the time but that's a problem I don't have


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Cerberus in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Next is P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Classic English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## Bruck

C&D Pirate Kake in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## JimInks

John Rolfe in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## cpmcdill

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## stealthpenguin

Catamount as the sun set and the autumn chill set in, that blend just smells like this time of year should smell.


----------



## Flyinglow

Jack Bryan in the briar


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in a MM General


----------



## Flyinglow

CAO black in the briar


----------



## daleo8803

No name night cap in a no name brair pipe. Awesome! My fav baccy atm


----------



## JimInks

A moment or two away from smoking GQ BurPer Kake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished some Orlik, now smoking royal yacht in a long oily clay. Goodnight, gentlemen.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Smoker's Haven 20th Anniversary in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## TanZ2005

Nice pipe indeed. Congrats

James



MarkC said:


> Well, here's a link to the eBay auction page: Ser Jacopo Gold Band L3 | eBay
> 
> It's really not my first; I bought a smooth Cavicchi earlier this year. And yes, it was a crossgrain!  It had the birdseye on the front and back of the bowl rather than the sides, though.


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Flyinglow

Early evening pie tonight...chocolate decadence in the briar


----------



## cpmcdill

Stokkebye Turkish blended with Newminster Danish Black, in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

Walnut Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Sweet tooth must be acting up again, I had Thomas' Blend in a small straight apple from a basket, I measured it once at 19mm x 30mm and it's just about my favorite sized pipe. I am pretty sure next time PAD acts up it'll be something in the same size and shape.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## TanZ2005

Tonight smoking some Frog Morton Cellar in a Savinelli 626 Pocket. Tasty little tobacco even in this small pipe without a Filter.

James


----------



## JimInks

Walnut in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## LandonColby

TanZ2005 said:


> Tonight smoking some Frog Morton Cellar in a Savinelli 626 Pocket. Tasty little tobacco even in this small pipe without a Filter.
> 
> James


How do you like those pocket pipes? Are they fine smokers?


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished some Old Gowrie in a rusticated Savinelli 413 ks about an hour ago. Now smoking Dunhill 965 in a signed, partially rusticated Nording free hand.


----------



## TanZ2005

LandonColby said:


> How do you like those pocket pipes? Are they fine smokers?


I have to admit that it is a very good smoking pipe. i have so far Smoked Flake, coin, ribbon, mixed cut and plug in this pipe. Even smoking some Aromatic in it and all smokes great. Also can get a pipe cleaner from bit to bowl with little bit of turning while back up and going forward slowly. Only tobacco I have had a problem with I packed it wrong. The next time I loaded the same blend it smoked well. I do have to use some Pipe cleaners on wet tobaccos, no tongue bite with this pipe yet. So good smoker for me....

James


----------



## stealthpenguin

Three pages into a short essay that I have to finish before I can sleep, and a bowl of Three Blind Moose has carried me this far. I really can't do any sort of dry academic writing without a good smoke to focus me.


----------



## MarkC

LandonColby said:


> Just finished some Old Gowrie in a rusticated Savinelli 413 ks about an hour ago.


Old Gowrie for me as well, in a Radice...uh...what the heck is this thing? A dublin, I guess. From the front it looks like a blasted tulip...


----------



## tmoran

JimInks said:


> Walnut Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


Hi Jim,
Would you mind giving me a quick comparison of the match to the discontinued blend?


----------



## JimInks

tmoran said:


> Hi Jim,
> Would you mind giving me a quick comparison of the match to the discontinued blend?


I'm still in the middle of checking them out because I had not smoked either the original or the Match until now. At first blush, they seem very similar, though the Match may have a smidgen more latakia. The original seems slightly sweeter. But I really need to smoke more of both to be sure of my thinking here.


----------



## tmoran

JimInks said:


> I'm still in the middle of checking them out because I had not smoked either the original or the Match until now. At first blush, they seem very similar, though the Match may have a smidgen more latakia. The original seems slightly sweeter. But I really need to smoke more of both to be sure of my thinking here.


Thanks, that's just what I was afraid of. Now I'm going to be one of those guys carrying on about the discontinued blends and how great they used to be :whoo: One step closer to becoming a codger.


----------



## JimInks

tmoran said:


> Thanks, that's just what I was afraid of. Now I'm going to be one of those guys carrying on about the discontinued blends and how great they used to be :whoo: One step closer to becoming a codger.


Well, when you don't have Middleton's formula and have to guess at the proportions, and you don't use the tobacco they use, you just can't be 100% accurate. But if it's close enough - and this may well be (gotta make sure first) - then perhaps it'll be something that will do you as compared to other blends. Just a thought.


----------



## tmoran

You are correct, I was just goofin around. I will definitely try it at some point, and maybe I'll enjoy it more.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Three Blind Moose in a briar Yello Bole Imperial ipe: I love a nice fall evening :nod:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

tmoran said:


> Thanks, that's just what I was afraid of. Now I'm going to be one of those guys carrying on about the discontinued blends and how great they used to be


Come back in a decade or two when I'm still occasionally smoking from the jars of discontinued Middleton I put back last year :biggrin: I'll be that guy who is burning actual Kentucky Club in 2042 :lol:


----------



## tmoran

I did manage to get one tub of Walnut before it was discontinued. I'll have to save at least one jar from it so when 2042 rolls around we can gloat on here and tell all the young guys about the good old days. p


----------



## JimInks

While waiting to dinner to be ready, I'm smoking Walnut in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. And having a hard time telling the difference between the Match and the original. Cards lead the Dodgers 3-2 in the 7th.​​


----------



## Bruck

A mix of some topped VA from @Tobias_lutz, latakia, and some cavendishish synthesized from cigar scraps, in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Flyinglow

Evening Sunset in the briar


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 1980 black sandblasted full bent Ascorti Business Extension Saxaphone.


----------



## JimInks

HH Mature Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## LandonColby

Mississipi Mud in a straight rusticated Savinelli Tevere with a gold band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Next is P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Green in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Sat on the porch swing and watched the rain fall with the last of the Thomas' Blend ... it's really nice to finally slow down enough for a pipe after midterm madness.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Askwith Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is B&B Scott's Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


I think it's pretty cool that there's an Edward G. Robinson brand of tobacco  I'll have to get some next time I'm making an order.

And right at the moment I'm burning thru my 2nd bowl of MacBaren VA Flake in a Dr. G. Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Bruck said:


> I think it's pretty cool that there's an Edward G. Robinson brand of tobacco  I'll have to get some next time I'm making an order.
> 
> And right at the moment I'm burning thru my 2nd bowl of MacBaren VA Flake in a Dr. G. Omega.


I love it, but then again, I had a lot to do with saving the blend from being discontinued, so i do have a little bias, as if my avatar didn't already tell you that! :smile:

I even wrote the tin description for it. Here's my review of it:

I greatly enjoy the strong aroma of the freshly open tub, which was the red wine casing. The room note is pleasant, and passes the wife test. The taste is mildly sweet, but not cloyingly so. I barely notice what latakia is here, so I suppose it's just a light condiment to give it a slight "oompf." The black cavendish is not strong, but I taste a little sweetness from it, and I can see it in the tub, even though some claim there's none there. There's too many black pieces in here not to have some cavendish, because there's no chance all those black pieces are latakia or this would have a more smokey quality that latakia provides, and it doesn't. I get some burley notes along with the gold cavendish. I also got a plum note or two that reminds me of MacBaren's Plumcake in a minor way as well as a light honey note. Burns well and evenly, and has a little nic kick to it. No goop.

It is indeed a mild aro with a very pleasing taste. It's not a great, all-time classic tobacco, but it certainly doesn't deserve the one star ratings some "reviewers" have given it. It might be a little of an acquired taste to some, but I have come to enjoy it quite a bit, and find it quite addictive. For me, it was enjoyment at first puff. When I'm not smoking it, I occasionally am thinking I need a smoke a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## Flyinglow

Peterson Flake in the cobb


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> I love it, but then again, I had a lot to do with saving the blend from being discontinued, so i do have a little bias, as if my avatar didn't already tell you that! :smile:
> 
> I even wrote the tin description for it. Here's my review of it:
> 
> I greatly enjoy the strong aroma of the freshly open tub, which was the red wine casing. The room note is pleasant, and passes the wife test. The taste is mildly sweet, but not cloyingly so. I barely notice what latakia is here, so I suppose it's just a light condiment to give it a slight "oompf." The black cavendish is not strong, but I taste a little sweetness from it, and I can see it in the tub, even though some claim there's none there. There's too many black pieces in here not to have some cavendish, because there's no chance all those black pieces are latakia or this would have a more smokey quality that latakia provides, and it doesn't. I get some burley notes along with the gold cavendish. I also got a plum note or two that reminds me of MacBaren's Plumcake in a minor way as well as a light honey note. Burns well and evenly, and has a little nic kick to it. No goop.
> 
> It is indeed a mild aro with a very pleasing taste. It's not a great, all-time classic tobacco, but it certainly doesn't deserve the one star ratings some "reviewers" have given it. It might be a little of an acquired taste to some, but I have come to enjoy it quite a bit, and find it quite addictive. For me, it was enjoyment at first puff. When I'm not smoking it, I occasionally am thinking I need a smoke a bowl.


Very good! Just ordered a tin, hope it lives up to its reputation. Also ordered some blending perique for my homemade flake experimentation.


----------



## LandonColby

Nestling in to a big bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud in a Nording free hand...this stuff is amazing. Intensely dark, earthy, and spicy perique goodness. Very satisfying.


----------



## Flyinglow

Autumn Fall in the briar on the river after a nice day of Salmon fishing


----------



## Flyinglow

Apple pie in the briar followed up the earlier smoke.


----------



## TanZ2005

Just finished up some Hearth & Home Caramel Apple Pie in my Savinelli 622KS, Now smoking some Dan Tobacco Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in my Savinelli 626 Pocket. The first puff was Sweet on the mouth very peppery on the Retro. Wasn't expecting that. However it went out. Didn't pack it tight enough i think. Tamped it a little with the Czech tool did a relight and both Retro and smoke was smooth. This has some very nice flavor to it with a nice room note. After a few more puffs it went out again. I think I will try it again after the 622 has time to rest. I smoked 3 bowls back to back in it. I get the Feeling this needs a bitter bowl. Once lit for the 3rd time, seems to burn better flavor still the same. It is very likely that I was just smoking it to slow.

This is from a sample that was given to me by a brother here. From the bag it has a wonderful smell. Gave me a flash back to when i was a kid and i would smell other people smoking tobacco. I know it isn't the same but same type of smell..

I can for sure see myself smoking more of this tobacco even on a daily rotation. As much as other hate Aromatics I love them. Besides being in the wrong pipe, I like this tobacco. 

James.


----------



## LandonColby

Smoking G&H Louisiana Perique Flake, I found that I didn't really like this stuff the first couple times around. It was lacking in flavor and had that G&H musky essence about it and not much else. I really rubbed it out this time instead of leaving it smaller flakes and man is it better now. It's sweet and creamy and the perique gives it a deep peppery note that keeps it interesting. Almost like creamy, buttery clam chowder with a good dose of fresh cracked pepper....man I'm hungry :biggrin:


----------



## LandonColby

C&D Mississippi Mud in a Grabow Omega


----------



## cpmcdill

Stokkebye Turkish blended 50/50 with Newminster Danish Black, in a Grabow Savoy. A surprisingly good blend, so I made up a whole pouch worth.


----------



## LandonColby

G&H Scotch Flake in a smooth Big Ben Dublin


----------



## KungFumeta

2012 Spanish slow smoke championship mastro de paja with squadron leader. First time trying the palm swirl packing method with pretty good results! Perhaps a little firmer next time.


----------



## JimInks

Home after a very fun and productive CORPS show. I didn't get to see all the fellow internet pipe smokers, but I did get to meet some of them. Just smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.

So, I got lots of samples from various vendors to review. Spent a lot of time talking with Sutliff's blender, Carl McCallister, MacBaren's Per Jensen, and P&C's Russ Ouellette. Furious completely surprised me with a big quart size jar of 1960s EGR. That would have been cool enough, but thanks to Furious, I got one of my long standing PAD wants: a Peterson Pre-Republic in the shape and style that I wanted. I debated all weekend as to what to smoke in it, and until I make up my mind, I'm starting off with FVF in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Sounds amazing!


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Nutty Irishman in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Borkum Riff Limited Edition 11 with Trinidad Rum in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin. Next is Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting off with GL Pease Cairo in my large Rossi freehand.p I was introduced to this tobacco by MarkC; it reminded me of the Turkish smokes my dad smoked when I was a kid.:nod: I can remember my father meeting with his friends who were smoking these Turkish blends and me creeping in the room not to listen to the conversation, but to smell this delicious smoke.:yo: Needless to say that my Cairo is delicious this evening and I am topping off my smoke with a small glass of brandy!:martini:


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JustTroItIn

JimInks said:


> Home after a very fun and productive CORPS show. I didn't get to see all the fellow internet pipe smokers, but I did get to meet some of them. Just smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.
> 
> So, I got lots of samples from various vendors to review. Spent a lot of time talking with Sutliff's blender, Carl McCallister, MacBaren's Per Jensen, and P&C's Russ Ouellette. Furious completely surprised me with a big quart size jar of 1960s EGR. That would have been cool enough, but thanks to Furious, I got one of my long standing PAD wants: a Peterson Pre-Republic in the shape and style that I wanted. I debated all weekend as to what to smoke in it, and until I make up my mind, I'm starting off with FVF in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


We really need to get you posting pics, Jim. I would have loved to have been at the show. It's a shame it's the last year.

If you do want to post pics and need a hand, feel free to PM me.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

JustTroItIn said:


> We really need to get you posting pics, Jim. I would have loved to have been at the show. It's a shame it's the last year.
> 
> If you do want to post pics and need a hand, feel free to PM me.


M'lady forgot the camera, which she felt very badly about. I sure wish I could help you here. The attendance was lower than expected, but I had a ton of fun, and a few surprises.


----------



## LandonColby

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a Grabow Omega...I have never had nor heard of pumpkin flavored tobacco so I bought an ounce just out of curiosity. Tastes like pumpkin pie filling! Very sweet and well behaved, if you like aromatics give it a try (it's seasonal I believe). I think I'll chase this with a bowl of Odyssey to satisfy my appetite...


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Flyinglow

Louisiana Red in the briar


----------



## Flyinglow

C'est La Vie in the cobb


----------



## Flyinglow

Three in a night smoke for me, which I have to say may be a little o much.....Peterson Flake in the cobb


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished GLP Haddo's Delight in a smooth Big Ben Dublin. About to fire up a big bowl of my all-time favorite and go-to blend..McClellands Virginia/Perique Flake in a Nording Signature Freehand.


----------



## LandonColby

Flyinglow said:


> Three in a night smoke for me, which I have to say may be a little o much.....Peterson Flake in the cobb


Hahaha feeling a little sweaty over there? uke: :lol:


----------



## KungFumeta

Last night (its morning for me now) I enjoyed a small amorelli prince with Squadron Leader.

I'd been branching out and trying new tobaccos lately and I seemed to have forgotten just how much I like SGSL. Might have to start cellaring up some...


----------



## JimInks

4th Generation 1855 in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a MM Country Gentleman.
This batch was a mix of some VA that @Tobiaslutz topped with some sweetness, burley, latakia, and cigar scrap cavendish, all lightly topped with molasses, whiskey, and some extracts. Flavor has a strong VA component, with some spice & sweetness. Strength is medium. Room note is "yeah, that doesn't smell too bad." (quote from Mrs. Bruck)


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. Just enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Had a pipe of C&D Autumn Evening even though it's so warm it may as well be summer


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## The Nothing

House of Calabash Ancient Imperial
it was like butter. After 53 years, the latakia no longer had the smell out of the jar, but it was there in the pipe.


----------



## stealthpenguin

The Nothing said:


> House of Calabash Ancient Imperial
> it was like butter. After 53 years, the latakia no longer had the smell out of the jar, but it was there in the pipe.


Oh that is interesting ... the smoky lat smell disappeared but the taste was still there? I don't even know how to think about that. Sounds incredible.


----------



## The Nothing

stealthpenguin said:


> Oh that is interesting ... the smoky lat smell disappeared but the taste was still there? I don't even know how to think about that. Sounds incredible.


Phenomenal.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade latakia flake in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Escudo in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince. This will finish the tin.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice big bowl of C&D Autumn Evening in my cobwarden.

Man but I REALLY like this blend.


----------



## Flyinglow

CAO Black in the briar


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the brand new blend, MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake, in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band. It'll be available on Oct. 20th.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM American Patriot in a Grabow Savoy.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Field and Stream in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Field and Stream Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Going to list my next smoke a little early: Balkan Sobranie in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Bruck

JimInks said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


I just picked up a tin of that based on your reference. Keeping it sealed for a while. I'll crack it open one of these days...


----------



## Bruck

Dunhill 965 in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Burley #1 in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Field and Stream Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill 965 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting out with a bowl of Ashtons Artisans Blend in my old no name briar bulldog.p I have been in the habit of not choosing any of my large variety of smaller pipes; instead selecting my large freehands. This evening will be a smaller pipe night.:nod: Herf & Turf had talked about Aritisans Blend and I had to try it; the result is that I am smoking the 2nd tin with 3 more tins aging with my stash.:yo: This is one tobacco blend that I wish I could get in bulk. Iam topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy; on second thought this feels like it is going to be a "two brandy night".:martini:


----------



## JimInks

Going to list this early so I can stay off the durn computer for a while: Dunhill 965 Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM American Patriot in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## haebar

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Jobey pot briar!


----------



## haebar

A bowl of Lane Limited 1Q in a real calabash.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Briggs Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend tall Rhodesian with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Next is Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## Flyinglow

Apricot Delite in the briar on this beautiful fall evening


----------



## Flyinglow

Cinnamon & Spice in the briar


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## stealthpenguin

4th Generation 1855 tonight, this is my second bowl of the tin and it's already growing on me.


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624. I was afraid what I used to smoke had ghosted the pipe, but I can taste the PA right off the bat, so I know it's not ghosted. Whew!


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## LandonColby

Haddo's Delight in a MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill 965 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Bruck

Marlin VA flake in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Dunhill 965 Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## MarkC

I'm enjoying a bowl of HOTW in my new Ser Jacopo that arrived today from BamBam.


----------



## haebar

Some C&D Night Train in an old Jobey straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Cypriot Sunset in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Dinner is next!


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Peterson Luxury Blend in a Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Three Star Blue in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## LandonColby

Jaded night tonight lost in thought. Figured I'd post my smokes. 
Christmas Cheer 2014 in a Grabow Omega. 
Louisiana Perique Flake in a Nording free hand
Haddo's Delight in a Roma bulldog

Now I'm lighting a pipefull of some Virginia/Perique Flake and a having a brandy with my toes stretched out towards the hearth. Goodnight gentlemen.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Up late making prints, smoking some Autumn Evening while they develop.

How'd you like that Christmas Cheer '14, Landon?


----------



## Bruck

I couldn't decide if it was "afternoon" or "tonight" so I went for the latter - starting to get dark here in northern VA 

Smoking some Sam Gawith Brown #4 rope in a Dr. G. Grand Duke. Took a few tries to keep it lit, perhaps I should have let it dry out a bit more. Going good now though.

I read a review of this rope wherein the reviewer reported that it makes a good chaw, so I tried it (I'll try anything that won't get me fired, divorced, jailed, or killed) and I must say it's pretty good for that application as well.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## LandonColby

More VaPer Flake in a Savinelli 920ks


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Nightcap in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## The Nothing

Margate in the MM


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow Match in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## LandonColby

Irish Flake in a Roma bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Nightcap in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Had some JF Germain Plum Cake with the crazy black tobacco, it looked well aged and smoked fantastic straight out of the tin


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Bruck

Rope in a cob. Head spinning


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Nightcap Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Louisiana Red in a smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter.


----------



## haebar

I am pulling my old GBD out of rotation for a bowl of Half & Half to get going this morning.

View attachment 88425


----------



## JimInks

Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## haebar

I'm about to light up a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in a Ben Wade Freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Charing Cross in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Balkan Sobranie in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best tobacco on the market today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a MM Diplomat.
This batch is one of my attempts to rehabilitate some aromatics that I no longer like. I pressed some Sutliff Great Outdoors with Latakia, Burley, VA flue cured, Cavendish, and Perique (a real tobacco salad!). It's okay but not great, and plenty strong.


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend. Curious to see if I get a Lakeland taste after having smoked Bob's Square Cut in this cob.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

GQ BurPer Kake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Coconut Twist in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## haebar

C&D Adagio in a Sunrise Lovat.


----------



## stealthpenguin

MB Vanilla Cream tonight, it was almost 70 degrees after dark in late October so I took some time to watch the world go by.


----------



## Bruck

Having some homemade flake in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Nightcap in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Nightcap Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## LandonColby

About to fire up a bowl of Scottish Cake in a Savinelli 413 ks thanks to @tmoran for a generous trade.


----------



## tmoran

LandonColby said:


> About to fire up a bowl of Scottish Cake in a Savinelli 413 ks thanks to @tmoran for a generous trade.


ipe: Let me know how you like it. I had 2 bowls of it so far and really like it. Very rich, I am guessing that is the Kentucky. Good stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural. Next is Charing Cross in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## LandonColby

@tmoran, that scottish cake was awesome, the red va is top..deep, rich, creamy sweet taste. The Kentucky burley is toasty and nutty, and the perique is light with that mysterious figgy, slightly savory fruitiness and just a hint of pepper in the nose...wow, it's f#@$'n good :lol: . it's a lot like HOTW.
Gonna smoke some Dorchester in a little...the smell is intoxicating :biggrin:


----------



## Bruck

Rattray's Marlin Flake in a cob. Nice VA-Per blend!


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking a sample of the newest GLPease blend that will be on the market in Nov. It's Virginia forward. Sixpence in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Sail Yellow Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Flyinglow

Sunrise surprise in the briar


----------



## LandonColby

10 minutes into some Esoterica Dorchester in a Savinelli 920 ks. Started out with a pure, very nutty flavor before developing an aromatic, oriental-like spice. Tasty stuff.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Having a little of the homemade aromatic cake while I'm waiting for emulsions to dry


----------



## JimInks

G&H Coconut Twist in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Been offline for over a week, and away from most of my tobacco cellar. Curiously, the thing I found myself craving most was Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake, which I hadn't realized I had become so fond of.

Presently about to light up some Hal O Th' Wynd in a Grabow Savoy (also a new favorite).


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Navigator in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of GLP Sixpence in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Time for the World Series and a La Gloria Cubana Maduro Churchill.


----------



## cpmcdill

Stokkebye Turkish followed by Hal O' The Wynd in a MM cob (gonna be a while before I have much variety in my rotation of pipes and tobacco)


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Navigator in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## haebar

I had a bowl of Presbyterian mixture in a Ben Wade Freehand.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished this bowl of G&H Coconut Twist in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Eltang Virginia in a smooth straight 1980s Upshall/Tilshead Walnut pot with the JU stamp.


----------



## haebar

Trying out some Stokkebye English Luxury that I just got in the mail today in a Hardcastle billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 4th Generation 1931 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I am starting out this evening with a bowl of SG Navy Flake in my large Rossi Freehand Poker.p I found this Navy Flake at the bottom of my stash; I had a taste for this tobacco and it sure took me a long time to find it.:doh: I had not smoked this tobacco in nearly a year and it is very nice and hit the spot. I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I am beginning to relax after a very busy day.:martini:


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Trout Stream in a briar Yello-Bole Imperial ipe:


----------



## MarkC

HOTW in a Wiley eigth-bent pot. Hey, clocks change tonight; I can smoke another bowl!


----------



## JimInks

Partway through this bowl of Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In my bamboo semi-churchill ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sail Match in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening, as usual I went rummaging thru my stash and came up with SG FVF which I am smoking in my large (no name) freehand.p I seem to come back to this blend often; even more so then Stonehaven or Penzance.:nod: I have my pipe in my left hand, my Guinness Draught brew in my right hand while listening to The Modern Jazz Quartet; what is so right with this picture!:drinking:


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking GLP Navigator in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## Desertlifter

Tonight I cheated on my pipes with and HdM Epi....

Tomorrow I shall make it up to them. I'm thinking some Dan Tobacco Old Ironsides should be adequate penance.


----------



## KungFumeta

Squadron Leader in MM Missouri pride. I'm hitting the cobs hard lately...

And my codger blend order from 4noggins just arrived! PA, CH, 5B, H&H, here i come!


----------



## JimInks

Nightcap in a 1975 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Nightcap Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a Stanwell Day and Night ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## penna stogey

WOw, you guys know your stuffing.....


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

W.O.Larsen Limited Edition 2014 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a Dr. G Omega. This batch is a collaborative effort with @madbricky and @Tobiaslutz. It's mostly VA and cavendish, with some peach/vanilla flavoring.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Castello Collection in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Cerberus in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Next is St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, so it's due!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a rustic, straight Dr. Grabow Royalton ipe:


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff English Oriental in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Cerberus in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## Bruck

McClellan P.M., gift from @madbricky, in a mini-meer.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s Red Flake 2008 in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## gtechva

McClelland 2012 Holiday Spirit Limited Edition in a MM Cob. Excellent. Thanks again @Tobias Lutz


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Balkan Passion in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a sweet, short smoke: VIP Match in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Exhausted Rooster in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## Shemp75

First bowl of the winter (even though it was warm enough for a cigar)

The Mighty Tambolaka in my beloved W.Hendrix


----------



## 04EDGE40

Shemp75 said:


> First bowl of the winter (even though it was warm enough for a cigar)
> 
> The Mighty Tambolaka in my beloved W.Hendrix


Ah you did bust it out! I'm tempting the nicotine gods and putting that one on my to-buy list thanks to you!

Also... your new avatar isn't as funny :lol:

I finally got the pipes out for the winter and had two bowls last night. First was the labrador blend from Nording, second was the fox hound blend from Nording. Fox hound was the much better blend, but the labrador was still smooth and smelled amazing. Thanks to @Tobias Lutz for the tobacco split!


----------



## Shemp75

04EDGE40 said:


> Ah you did bust it out! I'm tempting the nicotine gods and putting that one on my to-buy list thanks to you!


That jars got about 2 years on it but now that Tambo is available again after a very long "out of stock" status. I feel safe smoking my stash of it since i grabbed 2 bags of it last night.

P.S 4noggins have it in stock now.


----------



## Er999

:target::target::banana::banana::banana::banana:Going to hijack this thread for a bit: *sign up for the pipe blind taste test!!! The more, the merrier!!!! *
Hijack ended, we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.:banana::banana::banana::banana::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting off with a bowl of Rattray's Marlin Flake in my large Rossi Freehand.p Marlin Flake is another tobacco blend that I have not smoked in more than a year; I am trying to re-educate myself with some old stash in my coffers.opcorn: This smoke is very pleasing and I am topping it off with a small glass of brandy.:martini:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Next is Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Balkan Sobranie in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## cpmcdill

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus again, this time in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with a large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sugar Barrel in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## Bruck

MacBaren VA flake in a cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Highlander in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Interlude in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Took some Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired that had dried out because I was neglecting it, rubbed out and added copious amounts of Perique and Cyprian Latakia, rehydrated and now I have a big jar of particularly tasty English. It may experience further tweaking, as I am wondering if a heap of Turkish and some more Lat might take it over the top.


----------



## gtechva

Peterson Holiday Blend 2013 in a bent smooth Dr. Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Interlude in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Lagonda in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## Andrewdk

Had a nice bowl of royal yacht in an MM Diplomat last night, love that rich fruity sherry flavour.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Lagonda in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Balkan Sasieni in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## Desertlifter

Mac Baren HH Latakia Flake in my Sav Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sail Yellow in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule. Next is Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Burley Delight in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## Shemp75

Another Bowl of the Tambo in a Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Ten Russians in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. Was outside a little and the chilly weather really brought out the flavor in Strang... as if it really needed the help, huh? 

Next smoke will be St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: GQ Breakfast Blend in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Working and listening to the BBC news.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Nightcap in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished VIP Match smoking in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Next is Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Hal o the Wynd in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## Bruck

C&D Pirate Kake in a cob.
I've got a little less than a pound of this stuff. When it's done, I'm buying another


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s Red Flake 2008 in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

A moment or two away from smoking HU Khoisaan in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## LandonColby

Going to smoke some McClelland VaPer Flake. Just now coming back from a week long hiatus as I was enjoying a little family time on the island of Kauai and didn't bring a pipe. It's good to be back...


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

4th Generation 1931 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

If you haven't done it yet, come sign up for the Secret Pipe Santa. kids are being drawn on Saturday night!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Vintage Syrian in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## tmoran

A bit of "Sample A" in a Jima pipe. This is a cherry aro and that's about all I know about it. That narrows it down to about 130 blends with "cherry" in the name, according to Tobacco Reviews. I have been spending a ton of time over there recently, and I have to send a big thanks to @JimInks. Every time I look up a blend the first thing I do is check to see if he has posted his thoughts, and about 80% of the time, he has. His experience is an incredible resource and his descriptions are always spot-on.


----------



## JimInks

tmoran said:


> A bit of "Sample A" in a Jima pipe. This is a cherry aro and that's about all I know about it. That narrows it down to about 130 blends with "cherry" in the name, according to Tobacco Reviews. I have been spending a ton of time over there recently, and I have to send a big thanks to @JimInks. Every time I look up a blend the first thing I do is check to see if he has posted his thoughts, and about 80% of the time, he has. His experience is an incredible resource and his descriptions are always spot-on.


I blush at the compliment. Thank you very much. I'm very glad my reviews are of service to you.


----------



## JustTroItIn

tmoran said:


> A bit of "Sample A" in a Jima pipe. This is a cherry aro and that's about all I know about it. That narrows it down to about 130 blends with "cherry" in the name, according to Tobacco Reviews. I have been spending a ton of time over there recently, and I have to send a big thanks to @JimInks. Every time I look up a blend the first thing I do is check to see if he has posted his thoughts, and about 80% of the time, he has. His experience is an incredible resource and his descriptions are always spot-on.


I am also guilty of searching for JimInks when browsing tobacco reviews.


----------



## LandonColby

Smoking some Dorchester in a rusticated Savinelli 620ks. Weather is cooling down, thank god.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## LandonColby

Smoking G&H Scotch Flake in a Big Ben dublin...I have about 6 open tins and around 8 sample baggies open at the moment and not enough jars to keep everything fresh...I better kick it into high gear if i'm gonna finish em all.


----------



## JimInks

El Nino in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Straight blending perique in a Grabow Savoy, just to get a sense of its flavor alone, then a blend of perique with a cherry aro just to add a little interest to a blend I found otherwise rather bland.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

in a Stanwell Night & Day ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Tgs679

A bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in a Nording Virgin Grain #1 Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Balkan Sobranie in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Unfortunately I am not 100% sure, I bought some Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia and HH Vintage Syrian from my B&M, the guy and I were talking and he forgot to mark the bags. So it's one of those two.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting out with a bowl of Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in my large Pickaxe Freehand.p This tobacco is especially flavorful this evening and I am topping it off with a small glass of brandy; I am beginning to relax after a busy day.:martini:


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation match in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Boswell’s Virginia Slices in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Desertlifter

MacB HH Latakia Flake in my Hwiebe.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Capstan Blue in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem. Now, it's MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Luxury Bullseye Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood. Next is McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## tmoran

Tonight it is Sample B in a Jima. This is a wide flake, lightly topped, and either all VA or mostly all VA. I think I might know what this one is, but I want to smoke at least a couple more bowls before guessing.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Lining up a new smoke as soon as I decide what it'll be.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early:Tom Eltang Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Dan’s St. Bernard’s Flake in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Briggs in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

A VaPer I made from P. Stokkebye Virginia and the blending perique from P&C. Nice! It should age well if I give it a chance.


----------



## JimInks

GQ BurPer Kake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Two thirds of a bowl of Tom Eltang Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. This finishes the sample.


----------



## LandonColby

Apparently I just finished some Frog Morton Across the Pond a bit ago, going to smoke a cob of Odyssey before a late dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Cerberus in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## LandonColby

Villiger 1888 After Dinner flake in a Savinelli 920 ks.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Pebblecut in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem. Taking a short work break. Next is Dan’s St. Bernard’s Flake in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Caravan in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Home from Thanksgiving dinner and just finished smoking Filmore in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. Next is MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob. This flake consists of a pouch of Virginia Gold Black & Gold, plus some other VAs, a couple different burleys, latakia, and perique, with rum and peach topping. Very smooth.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Exhausted Rooster in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top. Now, I'm half way through this bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## Er999

Sample "b" tonight. Tune in to the pipe taste test thread!!


----------



## cpmcdill

Hal O' The Wynd in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Test VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Bruck

cpmcdill said:


> A VaPer I made from P. Stokkebye Virginia and the blending perique from P&C. Nice! It should age well if I give it a chance.


How much perique do you use, relative to the amount of VA?


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a MM Diplomat. I pressed it in September, & it consists of burley, latakia, sweet VA, and cigar scrap cavendish, all slightly moistened with whiskey, vanilla, almond, cherry, and molasses. It was a little "bitey" when it was fresh, but it's mellowed out quite a bit after a couple months.


----------



## cpmcdill

Bruck said:


> How much perique do you use, relative to the amount of VA?


I didn't measure it very carefully, but I think the perique makes up about a quarter of the blend.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Vintage Syrian in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Getting an early start for my evening smoke. I am starting off with a bowl of Rattrays Old Gowrie in my large freehand Rossi.p I was digging thru my stash and came up with the "Old Gowrie" and it is especially flavorful this evening.:nod: I have been trying to go off of my normal rotation and hit some of my unused stash, but this has not been as successful as I had wished; I tend to go back quickly to my old faithful.:twitch: I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy; this evening is starting out well!:martini:


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation match in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot. Next up, Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a MM cob.

& Happy Birthday greetings to @JimInks :yo:


----------



## Bruck

cpmcdill said:


> I didn't measure it very carefully, but I think the perique makes up about a quarter of the blend.


OK, thanks. I don't use that much myself, just about a "pinch" per ounce, approximately, when I make flake.


----------



## Bruck

McClelland PM in a cob, a gift from @madbricky.


----------



## JimInks

cpmcdill said:


> Revelation match in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot. Next up, Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a MM cob.
> 
> & Happy Birthday greetings to @JimInks :yo:


Thank you, my friend. Much appreciated! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

ERR Match in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim.


----------



## JimInks

VIP Match in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Three Star Blue in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## Bruck

Mac Baren VA Flake in a Kaywoodie brylon. Brylon's a good trainer - have to really smoke it slow to avoid gurgling!


----------



## cpmcdill

My own VaPer blend in a MM cob.


----------



## KungFumeta

Yesterday night, Carter Hall in an Amorelli Ghibli. I'd never been able to get a satisfactory smoke outta this pipe because of my noobness and ignorance, since there's nothing obviously wrong with the pipe. Carter Hall and careful packing provided me with a nice, long smoke with few relights. It was excellent.


----------



## JimInks

Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jackknife Ready Rubbed in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top. ​​ Next is Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Bruck

C&D Pirate Kake in a cob. Love this stuff! The closest an honest gentleman can get to smoking straight Latakia


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Flyinglow

Peterson Flake in the cobb


----------



## Flyinglow

Sunrise Surprise in the briar


----------



## JimInks

GQ Cypriot Sunset in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Next is MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. Next is Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. Smoked a few bowls of other pipe tobaccos earlier, but I couldn't sign on to the forum to post them. Ahhh, well, I'm sure you knew I was busy smoking.


----------



## Nachman

It's been a cool, foggy, grey day today. It reminds me of home, so I have been smoking Penzance.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed match in a MM cob


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob. This batch of flake (batch 12 FWIW) is based on Virginia Gold Black & Gold, a couple pounds of which I bought cheap on P&C, Latakia, cavendish, and other goodies. Real smooth and tasty, medium strength, and burns a long time. I've been working on a bowl of it for about 45 minutes so far.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## gtechva

Esoterica Dorchester @tmoran sent with The Blind Taste Challenge in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking RLP-6 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Next is Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am having a bowl of GL Pease Kensington in my large Rossi freehand.p While digging thru my stash this evening I came across the Kensington which I have not smoked in more than a year; it definitely caught my eye.:yo: Upon lighting up my bowl I got these delicious flavors and thought to myself why did you wait so long; but the simple truth is so many choices.:nod: I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy resulting in a nice mellow feeling.:martini:


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Scotney in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair. Next is Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## Bruck

C&D Engine 99 in a mini meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Auburnguy

I had a bowl of Dorthy's Delight. A local shops house blend. My wife picked it out of the 3 I bought yesterday. She said it had the best smell. It was pretty good. Not much flavor though, nothing bad either. I had it while shopping with the family. Outdoor mall was cold, but allowed for a quick bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. Time for dinner now!


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a bent Irish Seconds apple


----------



## JimInks

GLP Embarcadero in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul.


----------



## gtechva

drying some H&H Marquee White Knight for a Dr. G bent Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## Auburnguy

Sir Walter Raleigh in 28 degree weather and 20mph winds. Totally worth it.


----------



## LandonColby

Auburnguy said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh in 28 degree weather and 20mph winds. Totally worth it.


Get in the garage, you fool! When the weather dumps here and it's too wet and windy to smoke outside you can find me sitting in the garage with my hair blowing in the wind of a jet heater lol.

Some more Dorchester in a Bjarne Viking Classic.


----------



## gtechva

Auburnguy said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh in 28 degree weather and 20mph winds. Totally worth it.


I have seriously got to get some Sir Walter Raleigh. I've heard good things but it must be even better than I thought.:boink:


----------



## Auburnguy

LandonColby said:


> Get in the garage, you fool! When the weather dumps here and it's too wet and windy to smoke outside you can find me sitting in the garage with my hair blowing in the wind of a jet heater lol.
> 
> Some more Dorchester in a Bjarne Viking Classic.


I live in an old victorian. It has a stage coach garage and it is full. My wife keeps her 1968 VW in it, and it is full with just that one car.


----------



## JimInks

Hoffman’s Distinguished Gentleman in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## Bruck

A BOTL co-worker gave me samples of some H&H Black House and White Knight he just picked up. Tried them both in a cob this evening. The Black House is fantastic, while the White Knight, eeh, I wouldn't knock over old ladies to get more of it.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Union Leader Match in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Barking Dog Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

PS English Oriental Supreme in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## LandonColby

Stonehaven in a Roma bulldog. Feeling a bit under the weather, maybe this will perk me up. I still have some honey-do's to fix around the house.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

A 50/50 blend of Union Leader Match with Stokkebye Turkish, and a generous pinch of Latakia on top, in a MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Branzig

First bowl in a long long long time!

SG Navy Flake in a big Savi. Looking forward to it ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> First bowl in a long long long time!
> 
> SG Navy Flake in a big Savi. Looking forward to it ipe:


Good to see you again. Welcome back!ipe:


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Good to see you again. Welcome back!ipe:


Thanks buddy! It's good to be back!

Gonna follow up this bowl with a bit of Dark Birdseye before heading off to bed.


----------



## JimInks

Union Leader Match in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## LandonColby

Branzig said:


> First bowl in a long long long time!
> 
> SG Navy Flake in a big Savi. Looking forward to it ipe:


Welcome back, Brandon. Good to see you!

Esoterica Dorchester in a Bjarne Viking Classic.


----------



## Branzig

LandonColby said:


> Welcome back, Brandon. Good to see you!
> 
> Esoterica Dorchester in a Bjarne Viking Classic.


Thanks! It's good to be back, I am catching up on all the posts I've missed while enjoying a couple bowls!

I need to pick up one of those Bjarnes you're puffing on...I like their stylings.


----------



## tmoran

Branzig said:


> First bowl in a long long long time!
> 
> SG Navy Flake in a big Savi. Looking forward to it ipe:


Wow, look what the cat dragged in! Good to see you back. ipe:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a bowl of F&T Vintage Flake in a Peterson green spray sterling silver military mount during my commute up the mountain to work.


----------



## LandonColby

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Savinelli 920. Man, I forgot how much the strength of this blend grows by the end of the bowl.


----------



## LandonColby

Craving a bowl of Carter Hall or PA but I am unfortunately out of both...Stonehaven will suffice. Smoking from a slender Bjarne.


----------



## tmoran

LandonColby said:


> Craving a bowl of Carter Hall or PA but I am unfortunately out of both...Stonehaven will suffice. Smoking from a slender Bjarne.


:ask:

Craving a bowl of Stonehaven but I guess a bowl of PA in a MM Diplomat will have to suffice. Actually I had been craving PA as well and just cracked a tub.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Branzig

tmoran said:


> Wow, look what the cat dragged in! Good to see you back. ipe:


Thanks! Glad to be back!

Starting up a bowl of Star of The East while looking for some more Xmas present ideas....some people are so difficult to shop for :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sugar Barrel in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## Auburnguy

Velvet in the MM Cob.


----------



## LandonColby

tmoran said:


> :ask:
> 
> Craving a bowl of Stonehaven but I guess a bowl of PA in a MM Diplomat will have to suffice. Actually I had been craving PA as well and just cracked a tub.


Some times you just want a greasy burger instead of caviar, you know? Lol
I'm jealous, I always crave the noble burleys when im feeling lazy and just want good no nonsense smoke. Tubs of both are gong on my Christmas list.


----------



## gtechva

Crown Royale in a rhodesian


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## LandonColby

SG Medium Virginia Flake, aka Golden Glow (in the tin)
in a partially rusticated Nording Signature Freehand.


----------



## LandonColby

GLP Meridian In a cob while doing some Christmas decorating in the yard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I am starting off this evening with a bowl of Cornell and Diehl Exhausted Rooster in my large Rossi freehand.p I was digging thru my stash and came across the Exhausted Rooster which I have not smoked in more than 2 years. I still have a 1/4 tin of this tobacco left and I decided to re-evaluate this tobacco to see if I wanted to re-order it. I remember that when I originally purchased this tobacco that I really loved it; now I am not sure.:noidea: The flavor profile is good, but I don't crave it from time to time as I do some of my other tobaccos; I will have to wait and see how I feel when this tin goes to "tobacco heaven".:nod: I am topping off this smoke with a large ice cold mug of "Guinness Draught" brew and I am in fine spirits waiting for the rain!:beerchug:


----------



## Branzig

Long Long Dreadful Day at work. 

Going to try to drink (Wild Turkey Rare Breed) and smoke (C&D 5'Oclock Shadow) it away :lol:


----------



## Auburnguy

I had some Missouri Meerchum Great Dane and Sir Walter Raleigh tonight. Both in a Dr. Grabow while pitching horseshoes with @04EDGE40

Very fun night!


----------



## JimInks

Couple of minutes away from smoking 4th Generation 1931 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## RiGuy

I'm having a quick smoke in my mini MM corn cob of MacBarren Scottish Mixture.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in an LJ Peretti large pot


----------



## 04EDGE40

Auburnguy said:


> I had some Missouri Meerchum Great Dane and Sir Walter Raleigh tonight. Both in a Dr. Grabow while pitching horseshoes with @04EDGE40
> 
> Very fun night!


That it was!

It was cool to see how many of the guys at horseshoes smoked pipes too. Unfortunately it was much harder to pitch the horseshoes with a pipe in hand than it was without!


----------



## Branzig

Gonna keep on drinking and smoking.

Looks like I'll light up some Briar Fox in a 1940s Custombilt ipe:


----------



## The Nothing

some For Meerschaums Only Select last night while the power was out


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cigarpipeguy

Smoked a big bowl of three kings. Was not really impressed might give it another go another time. Think I'm going to have some frog Morton cellar later.


----------



## gtechva

Borkum Riff Bourbon Mixture


----------



## tmoran

A small bowl of VM Semois in a MM Legend. Been a while since I had any of this stuff. Always a treat.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## Branzig

Quick bowl of Red Rap before shaving the ol' head and trimming the beard :lol:


----------



## Tony78

@Branzig, I was debating what to smoke tonight and your head shaving post just inspired me. Having a bowl of 4 noggins Bald Headed Teacher in a rustic Peterson p-lip system 314


----------



## Branzig

Tony78 said:


> @Branzig, I was debating what to smoke tonight and your head shaving post just inspired me. Having a bowl of 4 noggins Bald Headed Teacher in a rustic Peterson p-lip system 314


:lol:

Glad I was able to _head_ you in the right direction :mrgreen:


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut Match in a 1975 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording.


----------



## Rorick

Just had another bowl of Captain Black Original in my MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a three quarter bend big bowl grain relief 1970s Savinelli Autograph 5.


----------



## Tony78

Christmas Cheer '12 in a Peterson 314


----------



## RiGuy

House english blend called "Old Colony" in my MM Corn Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Brindley’s Match in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Model Match in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## Branzig

Quick bowl of good ol' PA.

Too cold to enjoy much more!


----------



## Tony78

Nightcap in a Savinelli Duca Carlo


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Viprati in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## BryGuySC

Late night Nightcap in Centurion briar


----------



## The Nothing

breaking in a new "for VAs only" MM


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## gtechva

Peterson Holiday Blend 2014 in a mini meer


----------



## Tony78

SG Squadron leader in an Orlik Old root


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## cpmcdill

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Walnut Match in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. This finishes the sample, though I still have some of the original.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Black Tie in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## Bruck

C&D Engine 99 in a meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## gtechva

PS 701 Virginia in a smooth straight Irish Seconds billiard


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a MM General cob


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## Branzig

PA in a big ol cob


----------



## Tony78

H&H Anniversary Kake in a Savinelli Duca Carlo


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner prepared by m'lady. Now smoking Brindley’s Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Figuring out the topping of this has taken some time, but I think I got it now.


----------



## Bruck

Just finished a mix of H&H Black Horse and McClelland Balkan Blue in a meer. A BOTL co-worker gave me a sample of this mix, as he had read that it closely matches the rare, discontined Sobranie 759. Having never smoke the latter, I can't vouch for the claim, but will say that it was a darn good mix, and better balanced than the Black House by itself.


----------



## 04EDGE40

Just finishing a bowl of a blind sampler (Latakia blend) in a Country Gentleman. I'm saying it's Frog Morton Cellar and sticking to it.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## Tony78

Dunhill Danish Mixture in a Savinelli University


----------



## BryGuySC

Late Night? Early morning?
Meh. Time for a Nightcap!
Dunhill Nightcap.


----------



## KungFumeta

Listin this one pretty late...

A good bowl of five brothers in an MM pride.


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Trafalgar in a WDC Wellington Jumbo


----------



## Bruck

Keepin' it simple tonite - Prince Albert in a cob.


----------



## Branzig

Starting off with some anny kake tonight in a 70s Custombilt


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## Plantpartaker

Mclelland's no.2050 oriental cavendish in a cob.


----------



## Branzig

Star Of The East in a 1970s Adventurer series.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a rusticated Savinelli billiard with a gold band, now smoking PA in a Roma bulldog by the fire.


----------



## Branzig

Kendal Flake in my "essence" tainted cob :tongue:


----------



## LandonColby

Going another round with the Prince...same pipe.


----------



## LandonColby

Hamborger Veermaster in a Big Ben dublin. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up with one of my fave Savi's full of Abingdon. Yummy ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Rorick

Had a bowl of Mellow Peach (Not sure if it was a house blend, or was just an unlisted name brand) in my MM.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Auburnguy

I had Drew Estate Stroll in the Park in my Dr. Grabow. It is the first good pack I have ever had. I just scooped and packed scooped again and packed all in a baggie. Don't know how, why, or what happened, but it made the experience so much better having it staying lit.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## Tony78

C&D Haunted Bookshop (brittle dry) in a Savinelli


----------



## cpmcdill

Elizabethan match in a BBB Superfine lovat, followed by Barking Dog match in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## Branzig

GH&Co Rum Flake.

Just finished writing an impromptu review of this sucker....interesting.


----------



## BryGuySC

Last night I tried a bulk English(?) mixture my local B&M suggested. I think he has it labeled Fox & Hound. Not Horrible. Had a nice campfire undertone with the slightest hint of cigarette butts. hwell:


----------



## Shemp75

smoking some dry turds


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Zulu in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Original Mapleton in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Ethernomad

A humble bowl of house blended black & gold in a MM cob. Tastes slightly less wet dogish after letting it dry out before lighting up.


----------



## JimInks

Sugar Barrel Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Sugar Barrel in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting out with a bowl of Ashton's Artisans Blend in my large Pick Axe freehand.p I usually go thru my stash and see what catches my eye for the evening, but this time I had a specific craving for this tobacco and it is "hitting my spot".:hippie: I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy while listening to Desafinado by Joao Gilberto; dang-it, I am feeling so very mellow!:martini:


----------



## cpmcdill

Barking Dog Match in a Peterson system 317


----------



## gtechva

Five Brothers in a rhodesian


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Prince Albert in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter.


----------



## Plantpartaker

First time smoking orlik golden sliced. I have to say I was anticipating a very fruit like taste such as lemon grapefruit and orange. The taste reminds me more of spice and pepper. There is a tinge of citrus but not as much as i expected


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Kentucky Club Mild Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement Match in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Amphora Red Match in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Lane’s Blend 11 Match in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## Tony78

PA in a cob


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Crown Achievement Match in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. This will get me to dinner time in good shape.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Brindley’s Mixture Match in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a meer. This flake is based on VA Gold, Black and Gold (Pipesandcigars was selling it dirt cheap, maybe they still are), plus latakia, some cavendishes, some VAs and burleys with some flavorings - a real tobacco salad, and that's what it tastes like 
I tried the "folding" method this time, rather than my usual method of rubbing it out. Burns real nice, cool, no gurgling, and I'm on the same bowl after more than an hour with only one relight requred.


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Been smoking some Sugar Barrel & Capt. Bob's Blend in Cobs the last few days.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Five Brothers in a MM cob. First time with this actually, as I only today encountered a pouch for sale in a shop I haven't been to before. Pretty good. I can see how its flavor neutrality lends itself well to building a cake and deghosting without adding its own flavor. Still has a good taste, but completely compatible with everything else one might later smoke.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease _Quiet Nights_ in a Peterson Deluxe.


----------



## Tony78

Escudo in a Savinelli University


----------



## Branzig

Having a bowl of Larry's Blend in a German 1970s Adventurer series while prepping for some gift wrapping ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Next will be Brindley’s Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17. Sure needed some perique today.


----------



## JimInks

About to smoke Capt. Earle’s Reflections in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## cpmcdill

Barking Dog match in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a meer. This is one of my flakes where I attempt to rehabilitate aros that I no longer dig, which in this case is Sutliff Great Outdoors. I pressed it with some latakia, VAs, burleys, can't remember what all else, and voila, a not-too-bad flake


----------



## JimInks

The last of this trade sample of Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band. Sure did enjoy it!


----------



## gtechva

Peterson Holiday Blend 2014 in a straight acorn Webster


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg. Have enough left for two or three bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Original Middleton London Dock in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Captain Earle's _Nightwatch_ in a Castello Sea Rock.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff B30 Chocolate Mousse in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

_3 Oaks Syrian_ in a Castello.


----------



## gtechva

Latakius Vituscan said:


> _3 Oaks Syrian_ in a Castello.


That's a very nice looking pipe.


----------



## Nachman

I bought some Rattrays Buckingham because the description sounded good. It says it is composed of Virginia, Burley and Black Cavendish topped with hickory nuts, vanilla and cinnamon. I tried it tonight and it is not offensive. I guess that is good for an aeromatic from my perspective. Like most aeromatics, it is on the weak side. The tobacco is of good quality. The only topping I can taste is the vanilla. The only tobacco I can think of in which you can taste cinnamon is Russ Oulette's Angler's Dream. Not a hint of hickory nuts either. Buckinham is rather pedestrian.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard. Now smoking HU Indaba in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

gtechva said:


> That's a very nice looking pipe.


Thank you, George.

Merry Christmas!

Denman


----------



## Nachman

Been away from the house today, but I took a pouch of Royal Yacht, some pipe cleaners and a Nording smooth Rhodesian and smoked several pipefulls.


----------



## gtechva

Earlier EMP in a MM Cob. Now it's Elizabethan Mixture in a mini meer


----------



## JimInks

Smoked a few bowls earlier, and am almost finished smoking the last of my stash of Edgeworth Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## JimInks

Paul Olsen’s My Own Blend 111 in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart banker.


----------



## gtechva

C & D 2012 Holiday Blend in a smooth straight Irish Second


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

About two thirds through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## gtechva

Lanes Black Raspberry in a smooth Italian rhodesian


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Viprati in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this some minutes early: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Cypriot Sunset in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn pipe tobacco made today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Latakia Blend in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

PH Dark Strong in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Fresh Apple in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Gonna try Crisp Apple and Mellow Apple, too.


----------



## Tony78

1Q in a Peterson 314.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Been mostly a cigar kind of day, but earlier I did smoke some Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## Branzig

A quick bowl of Briar Fox ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Triple Play in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cbr310

enjoying a great beverage and since im new my prince albert cherry vanilla in a dr grabow Savoy. (dont laugh at my red-neck pipe stand lol)


----------



## JimInks

Paul Olsen’s My Own Blend 111 in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart banker.


----------



## gtechva

cbr310 said:


> View attachment 51652
> 
> enjoying a great beverage and since im new my prince albert cherry vanilla in a dr grabow Savoy. (dont laugh at my red-neck pipe stand lol)


Laugh? I love ingenuity. You wouldn't believe the things I've made work with a clothes hanger.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Long Cut in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## LandonColby

Going to smoke some G. L. Pease Meridian in a Savinelli 413. 
I still haven't gotten my hands on the new Sixpence but it sounds _really_ good...anyone had it? Jim?


----------



## gtechva

Just finished H&H Marquee Black House in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of McClelland 2014 Holiday Spirit in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease _Abingdon_ in a Richard Friedman second-chamber briar.

Sipping on a wee dram of Ardbeg single malt.


----------



## gtechva

a cherry cavendish


----------



## JimInks

Two Friends Redwood in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McClelland 2013 Holiday Spirit in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Model Match in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Sugar Barrel Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## freestoke

Dr Jeff Masters' blog tells us "This system will then move into Texas by the end of the week where it will intensify and then head for the Great Lakes region over the weekend. For over a week now, the models have been extremely consistent on the projected track for this storm, with the storm center tracking from the eastern Great Lakes/Ohio Valley thru the interior of New England. This should result in mostly rain in the Boston-Washington DC coastal corridor, *while heavy snows fall inland.*" :shock: Our reverie will shortly end. Luckily, my new supplies of The Royal Yacht should arrive Friday, while mail is still deliverable, so I feel confident that I can safely have yet another bowl in the workhorse 4Dot.


----------



## JimInks

Two Friends Redwood in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

The Smoker Easy Chair in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Penzance in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Bruck

Esoterica Margate in a meer.


----------



## gtechva

1792 Flake


----------



## JimInks

Spillman Mixture in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Eltang Sweet and Mellow in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Test VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Next will be Hoffman’s Spilman Mixture in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Bruck

Sutliff 502 Medium English in a mini meer.


----------



## tmoran

My first go with Presbyterian Mixture in a small Old England (family era Sasieni second) paneled billiard. I am really enjoying this baccy after a frustrating day in which I worked a lot and accomplished a little. A great start to 2015 regardless.


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Tuskegee Airman in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## Tony78

C&D Junkyard Dawg in a Dr. Grabow Grand Duke


----------



## Branzig

Well the temperature has climbed up to a blistering 18 degrees outside! Time to celebrate! arty:

A big ol' Custombilt filled up with 5 O'clock Shadow ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Taking a short work break. Just finished smoking Viprati in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band. Next is MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Model Match in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Viprati in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a small straight acorn Webster


----------



## freestoke

More Marlin Flake, this time in the TwoDot apple. After dinner coffee, watching The Odd Couple, with Lemmon and Matthau. :lol:


----------



## LandonColby

Big bowl of Odyssey in a Nording Signature Freehand. A cool, smooth smoke seasoned with lots of fragrant orientals.


----------



## JimInks

Hoffman’s Distinguished Gentleman in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting out with a bowl of Astons Artisan's Blend in my Thompson Large Pickaxe.p I was visiting a friend with my Thompson pipe and I referred to it as a medium pickaxe and he said that my pipe was a large pickaxe and my other freehands were actually extra-large pipes. The next day I filled my extra large Savinelli 606 pipe with tobacco and transferred the tobacco to my regular freehands and the tobacco fitted perfectly so I have actually been using extra-large freehands.:noidea: I really love this Artisans Blend tobacco and my only frustration is that it only comes in 50gm tins; I would love to get this stuff in bulk where I could jar it up and age it.:nod: I am topping off my smoke this evening with a small glass of brandy and this New Year is starting out well!:drinking:


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Anniversary Kake in a MM Twain with a Forever churchwarden stem. -- Ye Gods, it is verily the best VaPer I have ever tasted!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front. Next is Spectre in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## LandonColby

Old Gowrie in a cob with my new forever stem from Tab.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Bruck

Homemade flake in a cob. This flake is a collaborative effort w/ a couple of other Puffers. It's mostly VA and Cavendish, with peach and vanilla flavoring.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Viprati in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band. Next will be Hoffman’s Distinguished Gentleman in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Next is the last of this sample of Hoffman’s Distinguished Gentleman in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Nightcap in a small meer


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Viprati in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a BBB Lovat.

In Tom Dunn's _Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris_ (Winter 66-67) he excerpts a column from Newsweek, in which they state that Royal Yacht was the 2nd most expensive pipe tobacco in the world, at $14/lb, behind Lane's Medal of Honor blend, which went for $15/lb. How times have changed.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Exhausted Rooster in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top. Next is Briggs Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem, and a cup of properly brewed tea.


----------



## LandonColby

cpmcdill said:


> Dunhill Royal Yacht in a BBB Lovat.
> 
> In Tom Dunn's _Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris_ (Winter 66-67) he excerpts a column from Newsweek, in which they state that Royal Yacht was the 2nd most expensive pipe tobacco in the world, at $14/lb, behind Lane's Medal of Honor blend, which went for $15/lb. How times have changed.


Very interesting.

More PA in the new Fero author


----------



## JimInks

Revelation Match in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Dunhill Royal Yacht in a BBB Lovat.
> 
> In Tom Dunn's _Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris_ (Winter 66-67) he excerpts a column from Newsweek, in which they state that Royal Yacht was the 2nd most expensive pipe tobacco in the world, at $14/lb, behind Lane's Medal of Honor blend, which went for $15/lb. How times have changed.


A marvelous piece of trivia, Christopher. I'm trying to remember what I payed for the 4oz cans of RY and the other Dunhills I bought at Mincer's Pipe Shop in the early '60s. I vaguely recall that the RY was a little more, but not much. $2.50 vs. $3? Hmm...had to be more than that, say $3.50 vs $4? I see you can get a pound of Nightcap for $55 bucks these days, so I'm guessng RY would only be $75 or $80, cheaper than the $105 the CPI calculator gives for $14 in 1966.

The Sasieni Canadian Canadian is now burning up the last of a can of RY. Fortunately, I have 12 remaining. ipe:


----------



## Bruck

C&D Pirate Kake in a Dr. G Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut Match in a 1975 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Rum and Maple in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## pdq_wizzard

new to the pipe, 

going with 75% caption black (white) and 25% whiskey cavendish (super value)


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of MacBaren Vintage Syrian in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished McClelland VaPer Flake in a Bjarne Viking Classic with a silver band. Now smoking carter hall in my new Fero author with a brass band while picking up some pho ga.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

pdq_wizzard said:


> new to the pipe,
> 
> going with 75% caption black (white) and 25% whiskey cavendish (super value)


Yuk! Er, I mean... what did you think of it?


----------



## RobertNYC

Newminster English Orient in a GBD New Standard bulldog.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Emperor Zurg said:


> Yuk! Er, I mean... what did you think of it?


didn't taste like much, I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to pipe smoking. eep:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Chenet’s Cake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

pdq_wizzard said:


> didn't taste like much, I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to pipe smoking. eep:


Are you liking the aromatics so far?
How nic-tolerant are you?
Have you found any pipe baccy you really like?
Are you smoking a briar or a cob or something else?
Maybe I can scrounge up a sampler of some kind if I know where to start.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Emperor Zurg said:


> Are you liking the aromatics so far?
> How nic-tolerant are you?
> Have you found any pipe baccy you really like?
> Are you smoking a briar or a cob or something else?
> Maybe I can scrounge up a sampler of some kind if I know where to start.


I tried the cherry bulk from my B&M I like it, but hate cherries (who would have thought) ? but they have a limited amount of baccy on hand (mostly a cigar shop)
nic is nothing, I love me some strong cigars. (Asylum13, Camacho Corojo, Padron 1926 Long live the king ect.) 
haven't found anything yet (still really new to the pipe)
I have both a briar and a cob 
thanks for the offer, I have the following coming in from CI

Lane BCA Pipe Tobacco Lane Bulk 2.0oz BAG

Sutliff Private Stock Man's Best Friend Pipe Tobacco Sutliff Private Stock: Man's Best Friend 1.5 OZ CAN

Peter Stokkebye 21 Black Vanilla Pipe Tobacco Peter Stokkebye Black Vanilla 2oz BAG

Peter Stokkebye 48 Golden Dansk Pipe Tobacco Peter Stokkebye Golden Dansk 2oz BAG

Peter Stokkebye 17 English Luxury Pipe Tobacco Peter Stokkebye English Luxury 2oz BAG

and thanks for the help


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Zulu in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Next is FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking GQ Nottingham Lace Rouge in a smooth 1981 Century full bend natural egg. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, so it's time to give it a go. Almost out of this blend, too.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Dunhill Aperitif in a Savinelli Duca Carlo


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Bruck

Currently smoking some straight VA bright leaf; just finished some straight Imzir (Turkish). After this is done, I'll smoke a small bowl of dark air cured Burley. Smoking them in a mini meer. I just got some component tobacco from a grower in KY; trying them out to see what the individual flavors are. They don't taste that great by themselves, as I'm sure you guessed.
On to the dark air Burley - it's the strongest in the nicotine department, while the VA had the strongest flavor. The Imzir was light and complex, and a bit spicy.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Nottingham Lace Rouge in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. I've enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Bruck

H&H Frog Morton on the Bayou, in a mini meer.
A BOTL co-worker gave me a little sample of this, and told me that it made his tongue numb (?!) I'm not feeling that effect. It is a nice little tobacco, though.
Correction, it's McClelland, not H&H.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## LandonColby

Just smoked some Ashton Winding Road in a Savinelli 413. Moving on to some PA in an HIS full bend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Next is McClelland Top Hat in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished an enjoyable spaghetti dinner and am now smoking the last of my stash of HU Indaba in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## JimInks

PH Dark Strong in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## LandonColby

Cornell & Diehl Mississippi Mud in a Savinelli 920 with a heavy pour of Raynal VSOP.


----------



## cpmcdill

Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Comoy bent bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## Tony78

Sokkebye Luxury twist flake in a Grabow Grand Duke. Yeah that's right... my best looking tobacco in my ugliest pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Red Match in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Flyinglow

First was some Frog Morton in the briar


----------



## Flyinglow

Next pipe was Peterson Irish Flake in the cobb. Haven't had much time with the pipes the last few weeks and miss them terribly.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Sutliff Private Stock Man's Best Friend in a cob


----------



## freestoke

And So To Bed and then to bed. ipe:


----------



## LandonColby

Working out in the shop tonight fixing some furniture and trying to turn out some pretend pipes on the lathe using scrap maple blocks. All whilst smoking Penzance and GLP Meridian with plenty of crown royal to quench my thirst.


----------



## Bruck

Some "match" Balkan Sobranie 759, gift from a co-worker, in an Altinok meer. I have no idea how it compares to the real stuff, but it's pretty darn good tobacco, among the best I've ever smoked


----------



## JimInks

Brindley’s Mixture Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Tony78

Frog Morton in a Savinelli University


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sugar Barrel Match in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Cypriot Sunset in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Starting to run low on this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a MM Cob


----------



## cpmcdill

Escudo Navy Deluxe Rolls in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Mid 80's Elephant & Castle DEERSTALKER in my Blasted Peterson 999 Dracula.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Brunello in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this some minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## RobertNYC

Newminster English Luxus in a Peterson Sterling Silver 03.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Red Match in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## RobertNYC

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Extra 122.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Crisp Apple in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Bruck

OnePyroTec said:


> Mid 80's Elephant & Castle DEERSTALKER in my Blasted Peterson 999 Dracula.


Nice lookin pipe!


----------



## Bruck

Sutliff Sweet VA in a cob while watching the college football championship. Go Ducks! I don't really give a rip about Oregon but hoping Ohio State loses!


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## cpmcdill

Five Brothers in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## LandonColby

Been in the shop so I'll lay it out now. Started with some PA in a cob, then FM Across the Pond in an HIS full bend, then GLP Meridian in a Roma bulldog, and finished up with a Diesel cigar nubbed out in a small pipe I made today specifically for nubbing.


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up my last bowl of Jose Gener La Escepcion for the night.

Bowl #4 of this blend, just did a review of it. A most interesting smoke...


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## JimInks

P&C University Student in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Anniversary Kake and then Carter Hall in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## LandonColby

Sixpence in a Savinelli 920 ks


----------



## JimInks

Middleton London Dock Match in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## cbr310

Dan's Midnight Ride suggested by Branzig. So far my favorite i have tried get a goos smokey flavor. thanks Branz!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Next is McClelland Tudor Castle in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## HardHeaded

Just some CH in a cob. Needed something reliable and relatively quick this evening.


----------



## Branzig

cbr310 said:


> Dan's Midnight Ride suggested by Branzig. So far my favorite i have tried get a goos smokey flavor. thanks Branz!


Glad you are enjoying it! Stick with pipes, you won't go wrong!

Lighting up some Mac Baren Virginia #1


----------



## OnePyroTec

After finishing up the last of my C&D Capt. Bob's Blend this morning, I tried some house blend Vanilla tonight on my way home. My oldest daughter picked it up for me in New Orleans and it think it was from the Cigar Factory. (she also brought back some cigars from there too)


----------



## Rorick

Some HH Mature Virginia in a MM cob. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

P&C University Student in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## freestoke

The Old Dark Fired gets fired tomorrow (from Rorick in the NPS trade), but right now, one more bowl of basic FVF in the 4Dot and off to bed. :smile:


----------



## Tony78

An easy bowl of Lane 1Q in a MM Diplomat cob after coming home from a couple of delayed flights this week.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## LandonColby

More Chestnut in a full bend HIS. This is my 4th or 5th bowl of it today, I really like this stuff for some reason


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Spectre in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## penna stogey

It all sounds so good what you'all are posting(smoking), maybe one day, but for now......CIGARFEST in May.....I cant wait, my first showing and I am PUMPed.


----------



## tmoran

penna stogey said:


> It all sounds so good what you'all are posting(smoking), maybe one day, but for now......CIGARFEST in May.....I cant wait, my first showing and I am PUMPed.


I am pre-registered for Sat, hopefully I can get tickets. What day are you going?

I am smoking the John Patton's Stormfront I received from Matt in the NPS trade in a MM Diplomat with a silver band from Walker Briar. This here's my fancy cob.


----------



## JimInks

Chatham Manor in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Erinmore in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Brindley’s Mixture Match in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished a bowl of PA in a pipe I made from some maple I had laying around.


----------



## Desertlifter

Had a nice big bowl of Chenet's Cake on the way to work, accompanied with a healthy snort of St. James Parish snuff afterward.

Pretty much blew my head off with perique.

I love perique...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## LandonColby

Desertlifter said:


> Had a nice big bowl of Chenet's Cake on the way to work, accompanied with a healthy snort of St. James Parish snuff afterward.
> 
> Pretty much blew my head off with perique.
> 
> I love perique...


...I can _sniff_ perique too? ...im getting some.

Mississippi Mud in a Savinelli 114


----------



## Branzig

Devil's Holiday in a MM Legend

This little berry wonder is changing allllll of my preconceived notions about aromatic tobaccos....this stuff is really really good :shock:


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Dunhill Nightcap in a cob, very nice. 

with thanks!! ipe:

one thing I know now is, I've not be drying out my tobacco enough.


----------



## Desertlifter

Branzig said:


> Devil's Holiday in a MM Legend
> 
> This little berry wonder is changing allllll of my preconceived notions about aromatic tobaccos....this stuff is really really good :shock:


Dan Tobacco Aros will do that to you.

I actually like aros now and again, and I'm not afraid to admit it. Love Peterson Nutty Cut and Uni Flake, any of the Dan Tobacco offerings, 4Noggins Trout Stream, and C&D Autumn Evening, for starters.


----------



## Branzig

Desertlifter said:


> Dan Tobacco Aros will do that to you.
> 
> I actually like aros now and again, and I'm not afraid to admit it. Love Peterson Nutty Cut and Uni Flake, any of the Dan Tobacco offerings, 4Noggins Trout Stream, and C&D Autumn Evening, for starters.


Yeah, I have moved on to a bowl of Petter Stokkebye's Sweet Vanilla 6....comparatively it is like smoking cardboard :lol:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Night Cap combined with two pinches of Ashtons Artisan Blend in my large Thomson Pickaxe.p I had two pipefulls of Night Cap left and I had read that Artisans Blend was very similar so I gave it a try.:nod: I smoked this combination yesterday and I found that this combination was better than either the Night Cap or the Artisans Blend so I tried it again this evening and the result was the same; absolutely fantastic.:hippie: I will be using this combination again, but I will have to experiment with the proportions to get it right. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and this has been a great pipe event.:drinking:


----------



## JimInks

Had a good dinner out with friends, and just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top. Next is St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## gtechva

McClelland 5100 in a Dr G Omega


----------



## LandonColby

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I had a bowl of Dunhill Night Cap combined with two pinches of Ashtons Artisan Blend in my large Thomson Pickaxe.p I had two pipefulls of Night Cap left and I had read that Artisans Blend was very similar so I gave it a try.:nod: I smoked this combination yesterday and I found that this combination was better than either the Night Cap or the Artisans Blend so I tried it again this evening and the result was the same; absolutely fantastic.:hippie: I will be using this combination again, but I will have to experiment with the proportions to get it right. I topped off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and this has been a great pipe event.:drinking:


Ahhh, sounds like you experienced the well sought after pipe nirvana..I'm jealous. 
Thankfully I can achieve it whenever I smoke some old McClelland VaPer Flake...so with that ipe:


----------



## Branzig

Gonna smoke a little FVF while prepping some home made beard oils. 

Thinking about making a possible thread on beard oils possibly :laugh:


----------



## Tony78

Dunhill 965 in a Savinelli University


----------



## JimInks

Lane’s Blend 11 Match in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

1792 flake, in a cob. 

as a new piper this is a very interesting taste, will have to give it another go.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Motzek #7 in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Chatham Manor in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up some Mac Baren Virginia No 1 circa 1993!

Really great stuff. Gonna miss it now that it's gone out:


----------



## JimInks

PH Dark Strong in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## gtechva

2004 McClelland 5100 Straight Virginia in a MM Cob


----------



## Tobias Lutz

P&C Sundown in my Zurg Glass Sipper ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Tuskegee Airman in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## cpmcdill

2 bowls of Kentucky Club Mixture match in a Fireside churchwarden, while reading some late 60s issues of The Pipe Smoker's Ephemeris.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Comoy's bent bulldog


----------



## Tony78

Stonehaven in a Savinelli Duca Carlo


----------



## JimInks

First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Golden Dream in a Fireside churchwarden.

I wonder what's happened to @NeverBend? His very active participation here ended abruptly back in October, and no sign of him since.


----------



## tmoran

A little bit of the 2014 TOTY in a Wley rusticated 1/4 bent pot. Glad to see ODF pulled out the win in a tight race.


----------



## JimInks

Half a bowl of Tuskegee Airman in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell. This finishes the stash.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Cairo in a Peterson system 314


----------



## JimInks

Missouri Meerschaum Great Dane in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## gtechva

cpmcdill said:


> I wonder what's happened to @NeverBend? His very active participation here ended abruptly back in October, and no sign of him since.


I've wondered about that also


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Nightcap in a MM Cob


----------



## OnePyroTec

cpmcdill said:


> I wonder what's happened to @NeverBend? His very active participation here ended abruptly back in October, and no sign of him since.


I spoke with him on the phone in early Oct. He had family over so the call was short. Since then a PM and email have gone unanswered. Suppose I'll pick up the phone and give a call if I get home early enough one day this week.


----------



## JimInks

Chelsea Morning in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

LandonColby said:


> Ahhh, sounds like you experienced the well sought after pipe nirvana..I'm jealous.
> Thankfully I can achieve it whenever I smoke some old McClelland VaPer Flake...so with that ipe:


LandonColby! you are quite correct that it is really a good feeling to have come up with a blend that captures my palette.:yo: Many BOTL's on this site have had a lot of success mixing Prince Albert or Carter Hall with some tobacco and getting great results, but unfortunately I have not been one of them.:der: My previous attempts at blending several tobaccos have met with horrible results so this blend is such a pleasure for me.:ranger:


----------



## JimInks

P&C University Student in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## LandonColby

Chestnut in a smooth Big Ben Dublin


----------



## Tobias Lutz

P&C Starlit Night in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Royalton ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Villiger Cocktail Hour in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Lane’s Blend 11 Match in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## cbr310

Sam Gawith full Virginia Flake. in new mm cob.( thanks TMoran)


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Philip Morris Revelation in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Revelation Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cbr310

John Patton's Storm Front in Dr grabow omega smooth. So Far 2nd favorite baccy next to Midnight ride.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Molto Dolce in a Yello Bole while listening to my favorite music on my new ATH-M50x headphones.


----------



## JimInks

Half a bowl of Carter Hall in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## Branzig

Dan's Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Orange Dr. Grabow.

Great smoke!!! ipe:

Thanks @cbr310


----------



## Branzig

Continuing on with the aros.

Devil's Holiday in a Legend Cob. Trying to decide if I want to dedicate a briar to this blend or not.... :hmm:


----------



## JimInks

Half a bowl of Chatham Manor in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim.


----------



## cpmcdill

McClelland St James Woods in a Canterbury billiard


----------



## JimInks

Middleton Cherry Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

thanks to @Emperor Zurg

earlier Frogmorton Cellar

now 1792 Flake (I'm liking this, anyone know an online source)?? this baccy if very complex it seems to change every time I smoke it.


----------



## Nachman

pdq_wizzard said:


> thanks to @Emperor Zurg
> 
> earlier Frogmorton Cellar
> 
> now 1792 Flake (I'm liking this, anyone know an online source)?? this baccy if very complex it seems to change every time I smoke it.


All the online vendors offer 1792. It is listed under Samuel Gawith products.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

pdq_wizzard said:


> thanks to @Emperor Zurg
> 
> earlier Frogmorton Cellar
> 
> now 1792 Flake (I'm liking this, anyone know an online source)?? this baccy if very complex it seems to change every time I smoke it.


Glad you like it. Hopefully you find a couple others in there you like too 

That sample came from a box I got from --> Smoking Pipes dot com

They also have it in a --> tin <-- but I've never tried that.
I assume S.G. tobaccos would taste the same regardless but that's not always the case.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second.


----------



## gtechva

a natural cavendish in a irish seconds billiard


----------



## JimInks

Epiphany in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## cbr310

Dunhill Royal Yacht. mm cob. (thanks TMoran)


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is the last of my sample of P&C University Student in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Cypriot Sunset in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Have enough left for about a bowl and half.


----------



## cpmcdill

Been rather slack in reporting my smokes, after puffing pretty much all day. Presently smoking C&D Old Joe Krantz in a MM cob. 

Recent smokes have been Sutliff VIP Match, Carter Hall, Rattray's Hal O The Wynd and Frog Morton on the Town.


----------



## JimInks

Carter Hall in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel pipe.


----------



## tmoran

cbr310 said:


> Dunhill Royal Yacht. mm cob. (thanks TMoran)


How do you like it?

Reiner Long Golden Flake in an Aldo Velani straight blasted bulldog.


----------



## cbr310

I liked it. Having trouble figuring out all the taste though. By the end of the pipe I thought it was a lot of straight tobacco taste. You where right it will kick you!


----------



## cbr310

McClellands 221b Arcadia. once again in a mm cob. Thanks TMoran


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Been rather slack in reporting my smokes, after puffing pretty much all day. Presently smoking C&D Old Joe Krantz in a MM cob.
> 
> Recent smokes have been Sutliff VIP Match, Carter Hall, Rattray's Hal O The Wynd and Frog Morton on the Town.


Between the three pipe-smoking time slots, I manage to "report" at most half. On my third bowl of RY after dinner, watching Tim Curry playing Richelieu, in The Three Musketeers version with Charlie Sheen and Keefer Sutherlan. My favorite Richelieu, just ahead of Vincent Price.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a MM General


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I am starting out with a bowl of Cornell and Diehl Briar Fox in my large Thompson Pickaxe.p Several months ago I received a free sample of this tobacco and thought it was pleasing but I was not really sure; the sample was so small. When I ordered some of my preferred blends recently I decided to try 2 oz of this tobacco and now I found it to be just OK; it seems to be unremarkable to me now.:twitch: I will not be ordering more.:nod: I am topping off this smoke with a small glass of brandy and I can definitely say that the brandy is great!:martini:


----------



## JimInks

Exhausted Rooster in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top.


----------



## Chris0673

Was going to enjoy some of the bounty from @Tobias Lutz bomb that I received today. But after the day I've had I think it's best if I stay away from matches!

Tomorrow....


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my P&C Starlit Night in a Stanwell Day and Night billiard ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Top Hat in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem. Next is Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Taking a work break now.


----------



## Branzig

Some Devil's Holiday in an Israeli junky freehand, drinking hazelnut coffee and listening to Husker Du :dude:

Hunting for some estates...looking for a nice bulldog to add to my collection....trying not to spend too much though...


----------



## JimInks

Epiphany in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Old Joe Krantz in a Hickock straight bulldog


----------



## LandonColby

Earlier it was Prince Andrew in a cob, then Mississippi Mud in a Nording Signature Freehand, now it's Frog Morton On the Town in a Savinelli 920 ks.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## LandonColby

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Fero author. 

Trying out making my own flake..I'll post up pics if it's worthy enough :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Branzig

A bit of Abingdon in a big Custombilt Billiard.

Still hunting for some Bulldogs...Don't know why, but I've become infatuated with the shape recently :nod:


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Holiday Mixture match in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## Nachman

Its about 60 degrees F here this evening, so I have been sitting on the back porch codgering out with some Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Sail Yellow Match in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule.


----------



## LandonColby

ODF in a Roma bulldog. 
Does anyone know if the ready rubbed bulk is as good as the tins?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Holger Danske Ready Rubbed Daily Mixture in a 1/4 bent Gatlinburlier house pipe ipe:


----------



## Tony78

Just opened a fresh tin of SG FVF with 2+ years age... enjoying in a Savinelli Bruna 209.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Straus Ault Park in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today in a really big pipe: Strang in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Earlier Davidoff green in a cob
Now Irish Flake in a cheap bier


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of GQ Cypriot Sunset in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. This finishes the stash.


----------



## freestoke

Finishing the day as it started, if I remember aright, the TwoDot apple with a musketball of ODF. Sleep tight all! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

GQ Askwith Kake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## Branzig

Getting ready to call it a night. 

Still hunting for some pipes....not finding what I want, at least not at the price I wan it to be :lol:

Big bowl of Briar Fox and some stout to keep me company while hunting.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #1 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin. Next is Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a long neglected 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball. Have just enough left for a small bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Daughters & Ryan Rimboche A.B. in a MM General


----------



## Chris0673

Chatham Manor in...I have no idea what kind of pipe this is but it's the one I got for winning that poetry contest when I was deployed a couple years back.


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a 2003 black sandblast full bend D.R. Ardor Urano John Eells Giant Fatta A Mano Egg.


----------



## LandonColby

First and last pipe of the day, unfortunately. celebrated my mother's birthday today so I didn't have time to smoke through all the cleaning and food prepping. Smoking some Odyssey in a Savinelli 920 ks.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Star of the East in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## MarkC

I popped a tin of Opening Night, one of my early loves that has been kind of ignored lately. My technique must still be improving; I don't remember this being this sweet.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Middleton Wineberry in a briar Yello-Bole Imperial ipe:


----------



## cbr310

Presbyterian mixture


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob. Flake started out as Southern Nights, augmented with various other leaves including some latakia and VA.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## 455 Punch

Earlier - MacBaren HH Old Dark Fired in a MM Pony Express

Now - MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian in a MM Legend


----------



## HardHeaded

Its a rare two bowl night. First was some velvet in a cob, next is PA in a different cob. I'm not sure which I like more.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Today I had what I like to call "alley cat" in a MM Legend cob. If you are asking what "alley cat" is...it is few tail ends of leftover blends mixed together just to finish them off and can be a little wild.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GQ Classic English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

SG Scottish Autumn Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn. Next is VIP Match in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Well I'm new to piping so I made the same mistake a lot of folks make and my first tobacco purchase was a drugstore blend. It was black cherry cavandish and I don't like it.
So I went to my B&M and bought a bulk Virginia blend and tonight I decided to mix it about 2 parts Virginia blend to 1 part drug store cherry cavandish.

I have to say the results are not bad at all.
I pick up some of the sweetness and the great aroma but not nearly the chemical taste that the straight cherry gave.

I'm liking it a lot in my MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Straus Union Terminal in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early: PH Dark Strong in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a smooth Dr. G Savoy


----------



## cbr310

MCCLELLANDS 221B Arcadia mm cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Caravan in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff VIP Match in a Comoys bent bulldog


----------



## tmoran

ODF in a no name meerschaum straight billiard. This was my first time with ODF in a meerschaum, and the taste was pretty different than a cob or briar. The VA's were much more prominent, and the overall flavor was sweeter, and not as much barbecue. Very interesting.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob. This flake is my attempt to produce a VA flake. It's mostly KY-grown VA bright leaf, plus some other VAs and a small amount of burley and oriental. Moisturized with rum and DW before pressing. After slicing, it's been drying for a few days, and still isn't quite dry enough, although it's pretty good now.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## Tony78

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Savinelli Bruna


----------



## Pugsley

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman. These two were made for each other. A hot cup of decaf Irish Breakfast tea and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Kevin Keith

SG FVF in a Dr Grabow Viscount 36Y
View attachment 90434


----------



## Kevin Keith

Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut in a Frank Medico VFQ
View attachment 90436


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Union Leader in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton. Probably my last smoke of the day. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## splattttttt

Workaholic LOL


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## gtechva

JimInks said:


> Now smoking 1970s Union Leader in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton. Probably my last smoke of the day. Still working.


If you don't mind, how would you describe the difference in the 1970 versus fresh and is it due to aging or the process?


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

gtechva said:


> If you don't mind, how would you describe the difference in the 1970 versus fresh and is it due to aging or the process?


The 1980s House of Windsor version was similar, but they lacked leaf quality and production care by the mid-1990s. Had they kept the quality, they'd have been pretty durn closer than they were. The 1970s version was not made by HoW, and what I am smoking was sealed when I got my hands on it. It has a light spice note that came from age; otherwise there was no change. There is no fresh version since Union Leader hasn't been made in ten years, though Sutliff's Match version is very close, and a little better. If you liked Union Leader, you'll like the Sutliff Match, which I prefer to the original.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. I've just enough left for one more bowl. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Now smoking Erinmore Flake in a Kaywoodie 99B
View attachment 90442


----------



## gtechva

JimInks said:


> The 1980s House of Windsor version was similar, but they lacked leaf quality and production care by the mid-1990s. Had they kept the quality, they'd have been pretty durn closer than they were. The 1970s version was not made of HoW, and what I am smoking was sealed when I got my hands on it. It has a light spice note that came from age; otherwise there was no change. There is no fresh version since Union Leader hasn't been made in ten years, though Sutliff's Match version is very close, and a little better. If you liked Union Leader, you'll like the Sutliff Match, which I prefer to the original.


thanks Jim


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of GQ Balkan Full in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

C&D USS Mason in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## gtechva

a Flake made by a BOTL in a Brewster. It's Fire Cured Lemon Virginia & Maryland 609 and delicious.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Fusilier’s Ration in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank. Next is Sutliff Golden Age in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## ProbateGeek

It's been a couple of months since I dusted off a pipe, so of course it was Royal Yacht in my old meer. Sublime.
As much as I love cigars, I notice I usually keep busy on my iPhone while smoking one. With my favorite pipe and favorite blend, I sat quietly smoking, watching the night - a much nicer experience.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Americano in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deep Elem in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega. Taking a very short work break. Next is Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Balkan Full in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. I've enough for one more bowl. Gee, isn't anybody else smoking?


----------



## gtechva

Earlier today Borkum Riff Cherry Liqueur in a MM Cob. Now a VA/MD Flake in a small Brewster acorn.


----------



## JimInks

Smoking the last of my stash of Watch City Slices in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

2 Daughters VIP in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair. A very good VaPer in one of my favorite pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Cerberus in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deep Elem in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## gtechva

a Fire Cured Lemon Virginia and Maryland 609 flake in a Dr. G Savoy


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of GQ Balkan Full in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. Love this stuff!


----------



## JimInks

HU Fayyum Kake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## gtechva

Carter Hall in a smooth bent Irish Second with Bird Dog Blackberry


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Atlas Balkan in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco in the world: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. My last smoke was rather unsatisfactory, so I needed something very good to smoke.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking C&D Atlas Balkan in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Philip Morris Revelation in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Balkan Passion in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Almost finished with this sample. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great dinner with Sutliff Golden Age in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia. At first I thought this needed to be mixed with something else. Changed my mind. This dog will hunt all by it's self.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Union Leader in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Model Match in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Askwith Kake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe. 

Think I'll take a break from posting my smokes and see if anybody else will in the meantime.


----------



## gtechva

smoking some thrown together (aro, burley, virginia, chopped nub, latakia) in a Dr. G Savoy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard. Next is McClelland Blakeney’s Best Tawny Flake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 1970s Union Leader in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## mitchrp

Just finished a bowl of Escudo Navy De Luxe with a vodka and grapefruit... perfect ending to the day !


----------

